# Γενικά > Με καφέ και συμπάθεια.... >  ΤΙ ΣΚΕΦΤΕΣΤΕ ;

## Remedy

σκεφτομαι οτι οι ολοχρυσες ,πυκνες (και φυσικες) μπουκλες μου, κοντευουν να φτασουν στο πατωμα.
η που θα τα κοψω λιγο, η που θα τα κανω σκαλα και θα τα ριξω απο το παραθυρι ν ανεβει ο καλος μου...

----------


## marian_m

Εγώ απλώς πέρασα για τα εγκαίνια.
Να τα κόψεις λίγο, έτσι διατηρούνται και πιο υγιή.

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Σκέφτομαι πότε θα εξασθενήσει ο μαλακομαγνητης μου ! Και ευχαριστώ τον θεό που με έκανε γυναίκα γιατί αν ήμουν άντρας θα έπαιζα όλη μέρα ξύλο ! Βενζινας ρε και να μην σου βάζει αέρα στο λάστιχο ο τρελογερος και να είσαι και πελάτισσα;

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

για αυτο κ παιρνεις ενα ποδηλατακι κ δε χρειαζεσαι βενζινη οι ειδικοι επιστημονες κυκλοφορουν τσαμπα χαχαχαχαχ...

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Αυτό Άλεξ θα ηταν μια καλη λύση!

----------


## Θεοφανία

> για αυτο κ παιρνεις ενα ποδηλατακι κ δε χρειαζεσαι βενζινη οι ειδικοι επιστημονες κυκλοφορουν τσαμπα χαχαχαχαχ...


χαχχαχ! το φαντασιώθηκα με το σκύλο μου πάνω :Ρ τελειο!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

επρεπε να βλεπες στο αμστερνταμ τι απιστευτα ποδηλατα ειχα δει φοβερη πλακα

----------


## Θεοφανία

> επρεπε να βλεπες στο αμστερνταμ τι απιστευτα ποδηλατα ειχα δει φοβερη πλακα


..εχω παει... σε όλη την Ευρώπη κυκλοφορούν με ποδήλατα. Εδώ τους πατάμε :ΡΡ

----------


## Remedy

> Σκέφτομαι πότε θα εξασθενήσει ο μαλακομαγνητης μου ! Και ευχαριστώ τον θεό που με έκανε γυναίκα γιατί αν ήμουν άντρας θα έπαιζα όλη μέρα ξύλο ! Βενζινας ρε και να μην σου βάζει αέρα στο λάστιχο ο τρελογερος και να είσαι και πελάτισσα;


δεν εχετε δωρεαν τεχνικους ελεγχους εκει?πας σαν υποψηφια πελατισα και στα κανουν ολα και σου λενε κι ευχαριστω οι ανθρωποι.

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> δεν εχετε δωρεαν τεχνικους ελεγχους εκει?πας σαν υποψηφια πελατισα και στα κανουν ολα και σου λενε κι ευχαριστω οι ανθρωποι.


Μα ήμουν πελάτισσα άλλα μου λέει δεν με αναγνώρισε ! Και αν είχα μια ανάγκη ρε του λέω και δεν εβαζα απο εδώ βενζίνη έτσι θα με αντιμετωπιζες; θα έρθει και η ωρα σας του είπα και τον έστειλα στο διάολο και έφυγα.

----------


## Remedy

> Μα ήμουν πελάτισσα άλλα μου λέει δεν με αναγνώρισε ! Και αν είχα μια ανάγκη ρε του λέω και δεν εβαζα απο εδώ βενζίνη έτσι θα με αντιμετωπιζες; θα έρθει και η ωρα σας του είπα και τον έστειλα στο διάολο και έφυγα.


πολυ καλομαθημενους τους εχετε εκει.
εδω στα κανουν ολα δωρεαν χωρις να σε ξερουν. με την ελπιδα οτι οταν βγει κατι, θα τους προτιμησεις.
οσοι εχουν δωρεαν τεχνικο ελεγχο βεβαια, οχι το καθε βενζιναδικο.

----------


## Talia st.

κοφτα ματια μου δυο δαχτυλα να ανασανουν λιγο-μιλαω και εγω που ειναι καστανο ισιο και αναλογο σε μακρος-και μην περιμενεις να ανεβει ο καλος σου,εμενα δεν ανεβηκε ποτε :P

----------


## Remedy

> κοφτα ματια μου δυο δαχτυλα να ανασανουν λιγο-μιλαω και εγω που ειναι καστανο ισιο και αναλογο σε μακρος-και μην περιμενεις να ανεβει ο καλος σου,εμενα δεν ανεβηκε ποτε :P


xaxaxxaxaxaxaxaxax
ενταξει παιδια, ευχαριστω για τις προτασεις. θα τα κοψω (λιγο).  :Smile:

----------


## Mriya

Και κάπου εδώ έρχεται και η αντίθετη φωνή που σου λέει να μην τα κόψεις! Εμένα με πρήζουν στο κομμωτήριο να τα κόψω μπλα μπλα, όμως αντιστέκομαι σθεναρά! Σε 1-2 μήνες που θα κάθομαι πάνω στα μαλλιά, ιιιιιιίσως να το σκεφτώ :Ρ
Όμως έχω "όταν λες στην κομμώτρια κόψ'τα ΕΝΑ δάχτυλο, αυτή καταλαβαίνει ένα ΟΡΘΙΟ δάχτυλο-φοβία" :Ρ

----------


## Remedy

σωστο μρια. εγω εχω βρει μια που ακουει τι της λενε και καταφερα να τα μακρυνω επιτελους.
(παντως το θεμα ειναι για οποιαδηποτε σκεψη σε οποιοδηποτε θεμα, μην νομιζετε οτι το εκανα για τα μαλλια μου  :Smile:  )

----------


## manosthess

> Κι εγώ συμφωνώ και με τους δυο σας και kiwi είναι όντως πολύ ψυχοφθόρο...απλά αναρωτιέμαι αν θέλεις να είσαι ειλικρινής με τους ανθρώπους που έχεις κοντά σου και μοιραστείς κάποια λάθη σου αυτός δεν είναι λόγος για να μη σε θέλουν κοντά τους, ακριβώς επειδή στο παρελθόν έκανες λάθος; Η ερώτηση απευθύνεται και στους δυο σας...
> Ευχαριστώ που ασχολείστε, ξαλαφρώνω λίγο μιλώντας γι' αυτά...


δεν σε θελουν κοντα τους επειδη εκανες λαθη?βασικα αν επιτρεπεται,τι σοι λαθη ειναι αυτα και ποιοι ειναι αυτοι δεν σε θελουν?

----------


## Κύκνος

> δεν σε θελουν κοντα τους επειδη εκανες λαθη?βασικα αν επιτρεπεται,τι σοι λαθη ειναι αυτα και ποιοι ειναι αυτοι δεν σε θελουν?


Η ερώτηση ήταν υποθετική όσον αφορά το ότι δεν με θέλουν, είναι ένας δικός μου φόβος...είχα κάνει στο παρελθόν μια σχέση για την οποία μετάνιωσα και μετάνιωσα και για όλα όσα έδωσα σ' αυτήν και για τις θυσίες που έκανα, γενικά για όλα, μακάρι να μην είχε γίνει ποτέ τίποτα μεταξύ μας, μακάρι να μπορούσα κάπως να τα ξεχάσω όλα...για να μην παρεξηγηθώ να διευκρινίσω ότι δεν πρόκειται για σχέση με παντρεμένο ή κάτι τέτοιο απαγορευμένο...τώρα αυτό που φοβάμαι είναι μήπως δεν με θέλει κάποιος επόμενος σύντροφος (ελπίζω τουλάχιστον να μην περάσω την υπόλοιπη ζωή μου μόνη)

----------


## Kiwi

Ωω..αλίμονο αν μας έπιανε τέτοιος αρνητισμός κάθε φορά που θα ΄χαμε μια αποτυχημένη σχέση. Ίσως όταν γνωρίσεις κάτι κατάλληλο να φύγουν όλα αυτά από το κεφάλι σου. Όλοι έχουμε δώσει παραπάνω απ όσα άξιζε να δώσουμε και από όσα στο τέλος πήραμε. Τουλάχιστον προσπάθησες..

----------


## spiros1981

> Η ερώτηση ήταν υποθετική όσον αφορά το ότι δεν με θέλουν, είναι ένας δικός μου φόβος...είχα κάνει στο παρελθόν μια σχέση για την οποία μετάνιωσα και μετάνιωσα και για όλα όσα έδωσα σ' αυτήν και για τις θυσίες που έκανα, γενικά για όλα, μακάρι να μην είχε γίνει ποτέ τίποτα μεταξύ μας, μακάρι να μπορούσα κάπως να τα ξεχάσω όλα...για να μην παρεξηγηθώ να διευκρινίσω ότι δεν πρόκειται για σχέση με παντρεμένο ή κάτι τέτοιο απαγορευμένο...τώρα αυτό που φοβάμαι είναι μήπως δεν με θέλει κάποιος επόμενος σύντροφος (ελπίζω τουλάχιστον να μην περάσω την υπόλοιπη ζωή μου μόνη)


εσυ την υπολοιπη ζωη μονη σου,εγω μονος μου,να βρεθουμε στα γεραματα να τα λεμε!!!

----------


## Κύκνος

> Ωω..αλίμονο αν μας έπιανε τέτοιος αρνητισμός κάθε φορά που θα ΄χαμε μια αποτυχημένη σχέση. Ίσως όταν γνωρίσεις κάτι κατάλληλο να φύγουν όλα αυτά από το κεφάλι σου. Όλοι έχουμε δώσει παραπάνω απ όσα άξιζε να δώσουμε και από όσα στο τέλος πήραμε. Τουλάχιστον προσπάθησες..


Μακάρι να φύγουν γιατί με βασανίζουν πολύ, μπορεί να φταίνε κι αυτά που έχω πέσει τόσο πολύ ψυχολογικά γιατί σκέφτομαι κατά καιρούς το μέλλον μου και φοβάμαι ότι θα το επηρεάσει το παρελθόν...ίσως όμως να έχεις δίκιο και να φύγουν με μια καινούρια καλή σχέση αλλά θα έχω στο μυαλό μου ότι δεν θα δίνω όλο μου το είναι πια σε βαθμό που να μη μένει τίποτα για μένα...κι επειδή αναφέρεις το τέλος εδώ ταιριάζει ο στίχος "αν το τέλος είναι αυτό, δεν θέλω να το δω, δεν θέλω καν ν' αρχίσω"...
Είναι απ' αυτό το κομμάτι σε περίπτωση που δεν το ξέρεις...

----------


## Kiwi

Κύκνε μου σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα. Για μένα πρέπει να μάθεις να στέκεσαι στα πόδια σου και όταν θα φεύγει κάποιος απ τη ζωή σου να μην καταρρέεις. Αλλά πρέπει να δείχνεις και αυτά που αισθάνεσαι, μην αφήνεις μέρα ανεκμετάλλευτη γιατί ποτέ δεν ξέρεις τι γίνεται απ τη μια στιγμή στην άλλη..

----------


## Κύκνος

> Κύκνε μου σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα. Για μένα πρέπει να μάθεις να στέκεσαι στα πόδια σου και όταν θα φεύγει κάποιος απ τη ζωή σου να μην καταρρέεις. Αλλά πρέπει να δείχνεις και αυτά που αισθάνεσαι, μην αφήνεις μέρα ανεκμετάλλευτη γιατί ποτέ δεν ξέρεις τι γίνεται απ τη μια στιγμή στην άλλη..


Όντως πρέπει να το μάθω αυτό, έχω φτάσει μέχρι και σε αυτοτραυματισμούς κι απόπειρες αυτοκτονίας γιατί δεν άντεχα την απουσία...ελπίζω να μην το ξανακάνω ποτέ πια...
Να δείχνω αυτά που αισθάνομαι εννοείς στον άνθρωπο που θα είμαι μαζί;

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

Πιστευω πως δεν μπορει να διαχειριστει καποιος το παρελθον του σε καθαρα διανοητικο επιπεδο.Ουτε αν πει απλα ''δεν με νοιαζει το παρελθον'',τοτε σταματαει να τον επηρεαζει.

Το παρελθον το ξεπερνας στην πραξη,πχ σε απασχολει το ερωτικο σου παρελθον,αν κανεις μια υγιη σχεση,αργα ή γρηγορα θα το αφησεις πισω σου.Ή πχ αν στεναχωριεσαι που απετυχες σε κατι,μονο αν πετυχεις στο ιδιο αργοτερα θα παυει να σε ενοχλει η προηγουμενη αποτυχια.Αλλος τροπος δεν υπαρχει,πιστευω πως τα υπολοιπα ειναι απλα παυσιπονα.

Ακομα και τοτε ομως,δεν μπορεις να πεις οτι αφησες πισω τα παλια,ειναι κατι σαν αποσκευες που κουβαλαμε παντα μαζι μας.Το στοιχημα ειναι να μην μας ενοχλει οταν το σκεφτομαστε,ή ακομα καλυτερα να ειμαστε περηφανοι για αυτο.

----------


## Kiwi

Λυπάμαι πολύ για τις δύσκολες στιγμές που πέρασες, ελπίζω να μην ξανασυμβούν! Ναι, αυτό εννοώ..κάθε μέρα, με τον δικό σου τρόπο. Εγώ δεν το κάνω και κάθε μέρα που περνά μετανιώνω..

----------


## Deleted-member-19102015

Σκέφτομαι ότι μετά απο 2,5 χρόνια το taxisnet μου,δείχνει επιτέλους μηδέν οφειλές και το 2015 απο άποψη πληρωμών απο την δουλειά,μπήκε θετικά.Αγχώθηκα λίγο στην αρχή αλλά τελικά πάνε όλα καλά.Μακάρι να συνεχίσουμε έτσι,θα είναι ο λόγος να μην αγχώνομαι για την καθημερινή μου επιβίωση και θα μπορέσω να ξεπληρώσω πιο γρήγορα και το δάνειο μου που θα έχει ως αποτέλεσμα να νιώθω καλύτερα

----------


## Κύκνος

> Πιστευω πως δεν μπορει να διαχειριστει καποιος το παρελθον του σε καθαρα διανοητικο επιπεδο.Ουτε αν πει απλα ''δεν με νοιαζει το παρελθον'',τοτε σταματαει να τον επηρεαζει.
> 
> Το παρελθον το ξεπερνας στην πραξη,πχ σε απασχολει το ερωτικο σου παρελθον,αν κανεις μια υγιη σχεση,αργα ή γρηγορα θα το αφησεις πισω σου.Ή πχ αν στεναχωριεσαι που απετυχες σε κατι,μονο αν πετυχεις στο ιδιο αργοτερα θα παυει να σε ενοχλει η προηγουμενη αποτυχια.Αλλος τροπος δεν υπαρχει,πιστευω πως τα υπολοιπα ειναι απλα παυσιπονα.
> 
> Ακομα και τοτε ομως,δεν μπορεις να πεις οτι αφησες πισω τα παλια,ειναι κατι σαν αποσκευες που κουβαλαμε παντα μαζι μας.Το στοιχημα ειναι να μην μας ενοχλει οταν το σκεφτομαστε,ή ακομα καλυτερα να ειμαστε περηφανοι για αυτο.


Μπα περήφανη που φάνηκα τόσο ηλίθια δεν μπορώ να είμαι, μόνο να ελπίζω να μην με ενοχλεί κάποτε το παρελθόν μπορώ...

----------


## Κύκνος

> Λυπάμαι πολύ για τις δύσκολες στιγμές που πέρασες, ελπίζω να μην ξανασυμβούν! Ναι, αυτό εννοώ..κάθε μέρα, με τον δικό σου τρόπο. Εγώ δεν το κάνω και κάθε μέρα που περνά μετανιώνω..


Ναι κι εγώ το ελπίζω να καταφέρνω να κατανικώ τις τάσεις που έχω κατά καιρούς, ειδικά στους αυτοτραυματισμούς είμαι επιρρεπής...
Εσύ γιατί δεν δείχνεις τα συναισθήματα σου αν επιτρέπεται;

----------


## Deleted-member-19102015

Να ξεχάσεις τελείως αποκλείεται.Το προσπαθώ για πολλά χρόνια να ξεχάσω κάποια πράγματα αλλά μπα...Πρέπει όμως να μάθεις να μη σε ενοχλεί.Δύσκολο μεν αλλά δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος.Εγώ πάντως δεν τα έχω καταφέρει ακόμη και δε ξέρω αν θα μπορέσω ποτέ

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> Μπα περήφανη που φάνηκα τόσο ηλίθια δεν μπορώ να είμαι, μόνο να ελπίζω να μην με ενοχλεί κάποτε το παρελθόν μπορώ...


Γενικα το λεω.Νομιζω οτι αν μπορεσεις και διορθωσεις ο,τι διορθωνεται στο σημερα,δε θα σε απασχολουν τα αλλα.Μπορει να μην σου ερχονται καν στο μυαλο.Μοιαζουμε λιγο σαν τα παιδια,που κλαινε για το παιχνιδι τους,και σταματανε να το κανουν οταν τους παρεις αλλο.

Το κακο ειναι οτι αρκετα δε διορθωνονται (πχ θανατοι),και εκει απλα πρεπει να το καταπιεις.

----------


## Kiwi

Γιατί είμαι δειλή. Είμαστε εδώ και 3,5 χρόνια μαζί. Τον αγαπώ απίστευτα πολύ και εκείνος το ίδιο θέλω να πιστεύω. Υποσυνείδητα, δεν τα φανερώνω γιατί πιστεύω πως έτσι θα πονέσω λιγότερο όταν τελειώσει. Άπειρα κουτό αλλά έτσι είναι. Και κάθε βράδυ μετανιώνω που άφησα άλλη μια μέρα ανεκμετάλλευτη, που άφησα ξανά τους φόβους και τις ανασφάλειές μου να πνίξουν τα αισθήματά μου για εκείνον. Τέλος πάντων..

----------


## Deleted-member-19102015

Εγώ πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να είσαι ικανοποιημένη με τον ευατό σου που ενώ είσαι εσωστρεφής χαρακτήρας και ίσως και ντροπαλή και ανασφαλής (αυτά τα 2 τα λέω γιατί και εγώ εκτός απο εσωστρεφής χαρακτήρας είμαι και αυτά) κατάφερες να έχεις δίπλα σου κάποιον άνθρωπο που αγαπάς και προφανώς για να είστε μαζί 3.5 χρόνια σε αγαπάει και αυτός.Πρέπει να αισθάνεσαι περήφανη για σένα

----------


## Kiwi

Κάπως έτσι πάει..και οι 2 έχουμε κάνει πολλές προσπάθειες για να με αντέξουμε  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## girl1988

Σκεφτομαι να πάρω ενα μαχαιρι και να το κάρφωσε στο λαιμό μου...

----------


## Deleted-member-19102015

Γιατί τόση φρίκη; 




> Κάπως έτσι πάει..και οι 2 έχουμε κάνει πολλές προσπάθειες για να με αντέξουμε


Η προσπάθεια απο μόνη της είναι ένας λόγος για να νιώθεις ικανοποιημένη.Εγώ θα ήμουν ικανοποιημένος αν μπορούσα απλά μια απο τις πολλές φορές που την έχω συναντήσει μέχρι σήμερα,να της πω ξεκάθαρα πως νιώθω για εκείνη.Και ας μου έριχνε χυλόπιτα.Τουλάχιστον θα ήξερα ότι προσπάθησα.Αλλά βλέπεις είμαι τόσο δειλός που δε κάνω καν την προσπάθεια.

----------


## spiros1981

> Σκεφτομαι να πάρω ενα μαχαιρι και να το κάρφωσε στο λαιμό μου...


γιατιιι???

----------


## Gothly

> Σκεφτομαι να πάρω ενα μαχαιρι και να το κάρφωσε στο λαιμό μου...


σε καταλαβαίνω! το νιωθω κ γω πολλες φορες. 

κ γω το λογο ηθελα να ρωτησω, τι σε οδηγει εκει

----------


## girl1988

ειμαι αχρηστη, ανικανη και δεν μπορω να ζησω φυσιολογικα σαν ανθρωπος

----------


## spiros1981

> ειμαι αχρηστη, ανικανη και δεν μπορω να ζησω φυσιολογικα σαν ανθρωπος


ε ενταξει εγω ειμαι χειροτερος.

----------


## girl1988

δεν υπαρχει χειροτερο απο μενα!!!

----------


## spiros1981

> δεν υπαρχει χειροτερο απο μενα!!!


ετσι νομιζεις.

----------


## εσωτερική_σήψη

ρε παιδια τωρα θα παιξουμε ποιος ειναι χειροτερος??
ολοι στο ιδιο καζανι βραζουμε..

----------


## spiros1981

> ρε παιδια τωρα θα παιξουμε ποιος ειναι χειροτερος??
> ολοι στο ιδιο καζανι βραζουμε..


εσυ ομως μπορεις να κατουρησεις να σβησει η φωτια,εγω οχι!

----------


## εσωτερική_σήψη

φιλε βγηκα απο την πεμπτη μου νοσηλεια πιστευεις ακομη πως μπορω να σβησω τη φωτια??

----------


## spiros1981

> φιλε βγηκα απο την πεμπτη μου νοσηλεια πιστευεις ακομη πως μπορω να σβησω τη φωτια??


οταν θες τα παντα μπορεις να κανεις!οταν εισαι καταραμενος σαν εμενα ομως να ζεις ετσι,οτι και να κανεις....

----------


## Kiwi

> Γιατί τόση φρίκη; 
> 
> 
> Η προσπάθεια απο μόνη της είναι ένας λόγος για να νιώθεις ικανοποιημένη.Εγώ θα ήμουν ικανοποιημένος αν μπορούσα απλά μια απο τις πολλές φορές που την έχω συναντήσει μέχρι σήμερα,να της πω ξεκάθαρα πως νιώθω για εκείνη.Και ας μου έριχνε χυλόπιτα.Τουλάχιστον θα ήξερα ότι προσπάθησα.Αλλά βλέπεις είμαι τόσο δειλός που δε κάνω καν την προσπάθεια.


Καν΄το, μη το σκέφτεσαι λεπτό παραπάνω! Μη μετανιώσεις που δε μίλησες. Πες τα και θα δεις πως, ακόμη και τα πράγματα να μην πάνε όπως τα θες, θα νιώσεις και εσύ περήφανος για σενα! Είναι ευλογία να συναντάμε ανθρώπους που μας κάνουν να νιώθουμε τόσο ωραία πράγματα. Αχ γιατί να είμαστε τόσο κουτοί..

----------


## Remedy

σκεφτομαι να ανοιξω ενα στοιχηματζιδικο, εντος.
με πιο δημοφιλες παιχνιδι το "βρειτε το μελος"...
κριμα να πηγαινει χαμενη τοση φαια ουσια, θα ειχαμε κανει περιουσιες, εδω.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Macgyver

Nα ευχαριστησω την mariposa που με υπερασπιστικε με τις γνωσεις της . Ευχαριστω mariposa !!

----------


## Remedy

μιλαμε για την πληρη αγνοια και ασχετοσυνη, οχι μερικη...  :Smile:

----------


## Macgyver

> μιλαμε για την πληρη αγνοια και ασχετοσυνη, οχι μερικη...




Εχεις το γνωθι σαυτον , μπραβο !!!!

----------


## marian_m

> σκεφτομαι να ανοιξω ενα στοιχηματζιδικο, εντος.
> με πιο δημοφιλες παιχνιδι το "βρειτε το μελος"...
> κριμα να πηγαινει χαμενη τοση φαια ουσια, θα ειχαμε κανει περιουσιες, εδω.


Ν' ανοίξεις, θα πάει καλά!
Θα τους πάρουμε και τα σώβρακα!

----------


## Remedy

> Εχεις το γνωθι σαυτον , μπραβο !!!!


σε ευχαριστω, πολυ.
εσυ, καθολου  :Smile:

----------


## 66psy

αντι να διαβαζω για την εξεταστικη καθομαι στο πσ. ... Γ@@μω την βαρεμαρα που με δερνει δλδ

----------


## betelgeuse

> αντι να διαβαζω για την εξεταστικη καθομαι στο πσ. ... Γ@@μω την βαρεμαρα που με δερνει δλδ


66 psy μια απο τα ιδια.Νομιζω αυτο το εξαμηνο μπορει να χαρακτηριστει ως το most κωλοβαρεμενο εξαμηνο ever.

----------


## Remedy

σκεφτομαι ενα ζευγαρακι (φιλικο). αντι να ταλαιπωρειται μπες - βγες αλλαξε ξαναλλαξε 3-4-5-6 και να καμαρωνει τον εαυτο του, μηπως να δοκιμαζε πατιναζ στον παγο για ζευγαρια?
πιο δημιουργικο οσο να πεις...

----------


## Kiwi

Ακριβώς αυτό.. και εγώ με το ζόρι τα διαβάζω αλλά μετά κάθομαι 2 βδομαδούλες  :Big Grin:

----------


## Macgyver

> σε ευχαριστω, πολυ.
> εσυ, καθολου




Ρε συ ρεμεντυ , δεν το κοβουμε ? εγω βαρεθηκα παντως .

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

τωρα θυμιθηκα μια φαρσα που ειχαν κανει καποτε εκει που μηλαγε ενας στο τηλεφωνο σε ενα περιπτερο πηγενε ενας με ενα τεραστιο ψαλιδι κηπουρικης κ εκοβε το καλοδιο του τηλεφωνου κ του ελεγε συγνωμη κοψαμε το τηλεφωνο επιδη δε το πληρωνε ο ιδιοκτητης χαχαχα....

----------


## spiros1981

σκεφτομαι...ποσο ηλιθιοι ειναι αυτοι οι Ιταλοι κατασκευαστες!!!πολυ υπουλη αυτη η ταπα!!!

----------


## Σε_αγαπαω

Τι να κανεις,πως περνας,αν εισαι καλα,αν με σκεφτεσαι αν αν αν ........αν ξεχασες,αν τα εσβησες ολα...
Σκεφτομαι οτι εχεις προχωρησει τοσο ευκολα και αναρωτιεμαι ποσο καιρο να συνεβει αυτο ταυτοχρονα με εμενα!!!
Σκεψεις....που τις αφηνεις πισω και προσπαθεις να πας παρακατω!!!Και καποιες φορες τα καταφερνεις και αλλες γυρνας πισω και πονας,και ολα σου φαινονται "τιποτα"
Και λες δεν γ@$#$#ται; δεν αξιζε τιποτα απο εμενα και εκει δυναμωνεις παλι και συνεχιζεις!!!
Ποσο καιρο θα κρατησει ολο αυτο;απλα σκεφτομαι!!!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> σκεφτομαι...ποσο ηλιθιοι ειναι αυτοι οι Ιταλοι κατασκευαστες!!!πολυ υπουλη αυτη η ταπα!!!


μονο εσυ ξερεις τι ειναι αυτο

----------


## spiros1981

> μονο εσυ ξερεις τι ειναι αυτο


κεφαλη κινητηρα απο Beverly 500.και οι βλακες εχουν βαλει σιδερενια ταπα πισω απο τον εκκεντροφορο (εκει που υπαρχει το ψυκτικο υγρο)

----------


## ioannis2

Γιατί να μια γνωριμία που θέλω να μου εξελιχθεί σε σχέση να ξενερώνει μετά το 3ο -4ο ραντεβού? 
Γιατί ενω βλέπω πως οδεύει προς τελος ζω με τη ψευδαίσθηση ότι πάνε όλα καλα?
Όμως όταν στα ραντεβού δεν μου δινει το πρασινο φως για να κανω κατι πιο τολμηρό πως προχωρώ?
Μήπως το ότι στα αρχικά σταδια (20 μερες μετα τη γνωριμια δλδ) σχεδόν καθημερινά παίρνω τηλ ή στελνω μηνυματα (μια επικοινωνια δλδ κι οχι απανωτα) θεωρείται πίεση?

Και ειναι απ τις καλές λίγες περιπτώσεις.... κρίμα να τα κάνω σκατα και να τη χασω!
Δεν ειναι σαν τις αλλες που όλο μου αναβαν πράσινα φωτα, που ήταν πρόθυμες για τα πάντα αλλά εγώ δεν τις γουσταρα και την έκανα με ελαφρα πηδηματάκια.

Πως το παλεύω δλδ για να μην έρθει το τελος σε κατι που πραγματικα αξίζει...

----------


## Macgyver

[QUOTE=ioannis2;521892
Όμως όταν στα ραντεβού δεν μου δινει το πρασινο φως για να κανω κατι πιο τολμηρό πως προχωρώ?
Μήπως το ότι στα αρχικά σταδια (20 μερες μετα τη γνωριμια δλδ) σχεδόν καθημερινά παίρνω τηλ ή στελνω μηνυματα (μια επικοινωνια δλδ κι οχι απανωτα) θεωρείται πίεση?



Γιαννη , καλημερα . Αν δεν δου δινει το πρασινο φως εξ αρχης , το πας με το μαλακο . Οχι επιθεση κατα μετωπο . Δεν μου φαινεται να ειναι και το στυλ σου . Νομιζω οτι οτι στα αρχικα σταδια , η καθημερινη προσπαθεια επαφης ειναι ενα ειδος πιεσης , αραιωσε λιγο . Ασε και στην ιδια να παρει καμμια πρωτοβουλια . Τωρα βεβαια υποθεσεις κανω , γιατι αν δεν σε δει καποιος εν δρασει , δεν μπορει να βγαλει ασφαλη συμπερασματα .
Καλη κριση εχεις , μπορεις να ψυχολογησεις κι εσυ ο ιδιος . Φιλικα . Αγγελος .

----------


## Macgyver

> κεφαλη κινητηρα απο Beverly 500.και οι βλακες εχουν βαλει σιδερενια ταπα πισω απο τον εκκεντροφορο (εκει που υπαρχει το ψυκτικο υγρο)




Eιναι λιγο ανορθοδοξο , αλλα αν δεν χανει ( που δεν θα χασει , γιατι σιγουρα θα παρεμβαλλεται τσιμουχα ) , τι σε νοιαζει ?

----------


## Remedy

μαγκ 
ασε το θεμα του ανθρωπου και κανε εδω δοκιμες.

οταν κανεις παραθεση, απλα πατας το "απαντηση με παραθεση" και γραφεις απο κατω απο ΟΛΟ το κειμενο που θα εμφανιστει, τα δικα σου.
το κειμενο που εμφανιζεται ως παραθεση θα πρεπει να περιεχει ενα αρχικο συμβολο και ενα τελικο. και ενδιαμεσα να ειναι η παραθεση. ΧΩΡΙς ΝΑ ΛΕΙΠΕΙ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΑΓΚΥΛΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΣΥΜΒΟΛΑ.

----------


## Macgyver

> μαγκ 
> ασε το θεμα του ανθρωπου και κανε εδω δοκιμες.
> 
> οταν κανεις παραθεση, απλα πατας το "απαντηση με παραθεση" και γραφεις απο κατω απο ΟΛΟ το κειμενο που θα εμφανιστει, τα δικα σου.
> το κειμενο που εμφανιζεται ως παραθεση θα πρεπει να περιεχει ενα αρχικο συμβολο και ενα τελικο. και ενδιαμεσα να ειναι η παραθεση. ΧΩΡΙς ΝΑ ΛΕΙΠΕΙ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΑΓΚΥΛΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΣΥΜΒΟΛΑ.



Δοκιμη .................................νομιζω τοπιασα .

----------


## Macgyver

> μαγκ 
> ασε το θεμα του ανθρωπου και κανε εδω δοκιμες.
> 
> οταν κανεις παραθεση, απλα πατας το "απαντηση με παραθεση" και γραφεις απο κατω απο ΟΛΟ το κειμενο που θα εμφανιστει, τα δικα σου.
> το κειμενο που εμφανιζεται ως παραθεση θα πρεπει να περιεχει ενα αρχικο συμβολο και ενα τελικο. και ενδιαμεσα να ειναι η παραθεση. ΧΩΡΙς ΝΑ ΛΕΙΠΕΙ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΑΓΚΥΛΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΣΥΜΒΟΛΑ.



Τελευταια δοκιμη ......................ΟΚ ευχαριστω .

----------


## marian_m

> Τελευταια δοκιμη ......................ΟΚ ευχαριστω .


Τελικά μαθαίνεις γρήγορα!
Μόνο 2 χρόνια σου πήρε!

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Γιατί να μια γνωριμία που θέλω να μου εξελιχθεί σε σχέση να ξενερώνει μετά το 3ο -4ο ραντεβού? 
> Γιατί ενω βλέπω πως οδεύει προς τελος ζω με τη ψευδαίσθηση ότι πάνε όλα καλα?
> Όμως όταν στα ραντεβού δεν μου δινει το πρασινο φως για να κανω κατι πιο τολμηρό πως προχωρώ?
> Μήπως το ότι στα αρχικά σταδια (20 μερες μετα τη γνωριμια δλδ) σχεδόν καθημερινά παίρνω τηλ ή στελνω μηνυματα (μια επικοινωνια δλδ κι οχι απανωτα) θεωρείται πίεση?
> 
> Και ειναι απ τις καλές λίγες περιπτώσεις.... κρίμα να τα κάνω σκατα και να τη χασω!
> Δεν ειναι σαν τις αλλες που όλο μου αναβαν πράσινα φωτα, που ήταν πρόθυμες για τα πάντα αλλά εγώ δεν τις γουσταρα και την έκανα με ελαφρα πηδηματάκια.
> 
> Πως το παλεύω δλδ για να μην έρθει το τελος σε κατι που πραγματικα αξίζει...


...η πολλή ευγένια και τα μηνύματα κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι, "καλημέρα, καλησπέρα, τι κάνεις, σου πέρασε το ποδαράκι που πονούσε" και άλλα τέτοα μη τα προτιμάς.
Επίσης, άσε να στείλει και εκείνη κάτι και το κυριότερο μη της λες από τη Δευτέρα τι σχέδια έχεις για το Σάββατο  :Wink:

----------


## Macgyver

> Τελικά μαθαίνεις γρήγορα!
> Μόνο 2 χρόνια σου πήρε!




Εμ, δεν τοχω με τους η/υ !!!

----------


## ioannis2

> ...η πολλή ευγένια και τα μηνύματα κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι, "καλημέρα, καλησπέρα, τι κάνεις, σου πέρασε το ποδαράκι που πονούσε" και άλλα τέτοα μη τα προτιμάς.
> Επίσης, άσε να στείλει και εκείνη κάτι και το κυριότερο μη της λες από τη Δευτέρα τι σχέδια έχεις για το Σάββατο


Ευχαριστώ Θεοφανία για το ενδιαφερον αλλα.... δεν μιλαμε σε τετοιο βαθμό ευγενεια και μηνυματα! Απλά ένα μηνυμα μετα το απόγευμα προς βραδυ ή τηλέφωνο και προφανώς ποτέ δεν της είπα για σχέδια για το Σαββατο κλπ συναφή. Δεν μου εχει στειλει μεχρι στιγμης μηνυματα η ίδια αλλά πάντα απαντά και με καλό τρόπο.
Προς το παρόν ουτε κουβεντα για σχεσεις ούτε ... πέσιμο. Το προσπαθω να εξελιχθει προς εκεινη την κατευθυνση.
Ξέρω πως συμφωνούμε πως με τα δεδομενα αυτα γενικά είναι χλωμό το τοπίο! Ειναι και λίγο πιο ψηλη (10 εκ περιπου) αν παιζει κι αυτο ρόλο... 
Αυτα που αξιζουν δύσκολα αποκτώνται ή καθόλου και ποτε!

----------


## ioannis2

[QUOTE=Macgyver;521898][QUOTE=

Γιαννη , καλημερα . Αν δεν δου δινει το πρασινο φως εξ αρχης , το πας με το μαλακο . Οχι επιθεση κατα μετωπο . Δεν μου φαινεται να ειναι και το στυλ σου . Νομιζω οτι οτι στα αρχικα σταδια , η καθημερινη προσπαθεια επαφης ειναι ενα ειδος πιεσης , αραιωσε λιγο . Ασε και στην ιδια να παρει καμμια πρωτοβουλια . Τωρα βεβαια υποθεσεις κανω , γιατι αν δεν σε δει καποιος εν δρασει , δεν μπορει να βγαλει ασφαλη συμπερασματα .
Καλη κριση εχεις , μπορεις να ψυχολογησεις κι εσυ ο ιδιος . Φιλικα . Αγγελος .[/QUOTE]

Ευχαριστώ Άγγελε. 
Δεν ξερω αν η ίδια θα πάρει πρωτοβουλία. Μαλλον στα αρχικά σταδια την πρωτοβουλία την παιρνει αυτος που επιδιώκει να εξελιχθει μια κατασταση ώστε στη συνέχεια να υπάρξει συνδεση των δυο και συνεπώς να παίρνει και ο άλλος πρωτοβουλίες. Συμφωνω με τα περί πίεσης. Όμως ουτε το να αραιωσει κανεις τις επαφες ειναι το καλύτερο επειδη μετα το πραγμα ξενερωνει.

Στις σχεσεις δεν υπάρχουν συνταγες. Συνηθως αμα κατι δεν εξελιχθει θετικά από πολύ νωρίς δυσκολο να συμβει αυτο στη συνεχεια.

----------


## Remedy

Ιωαννη, καλησπερα.
αυτο με το υψος, μην το βαζεις πολυ στο μυαλο σου , για να μην επηρεαζεσαι.
οσες κοπελες ξερω εγω που δεν εχουν κανενα προβλημα με το υψος και καποια που το προτιμαει κιολας να ειναι ψηλοτερη, ειναι ολες ψηλες γυναικες.
οποτε μην σε απασχολει. εφοσον μπαινει σε διαδικασια μια κοπελα, σημαινει οτι της αρεσεις.
απο εκει και μετα, δες τι θα κανεις

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Ευχαριστώ Θεοφανία για το ενδιαφερον αλλα.... δεν μιλαμε σε τετοιο βαθμό ευγενεια και μηνυματα! Απλά ένα μηνυμα μετα το απόγευμα προς βραδυ ή τηλέφωνο και προφανώς ποτέ δεν της είπα για σχέδια για το Σαββατο κλπ συναφή. Δεν μου εχει στειλει μεχρι στιγμης μηνυματα η ίδια αλλά πάντα απαντά και με καλό τρόπο.
> Προς το παρόν ουτε κουβεντα για σχεσεις ούτε ... πέσιμο. Το προσπαθω να εξελιχθει προς εκεινη την κατευθυνση.
> Ξέρω πως συμφωνούμε πως με τα δεδομενα αυτα γενικά είναι χλωμό το τοπίο! Ειναι και λίγο πιο ψηλη (10 εκ περιπου) αν παιζει κι αυτο ρόλο... 
> Αυτα που αξιζουν δύσκολα αποκτώνται ή καθόλου και ποτε!


...πήγαινε το χαλαρά, μπορείς να μη στείλεις και κανά δυο μέρες, να της δώσεις χώρο μήπως και πάρει πρωτοβουλία.
Αυτό με το ύψος, μη το σκέφτεσαι καν.
Οι γυναίκες με προσωπικότητα δεν εξετάζουν τους άντρες στους πόντους, αλλά στο μυαλό και την ψυχή.
Αν είναι καμία κενή τύπισα που κοιτάζει πρώτα αυτό και μετά το χαρακτήρα, τότε ούτε εσύ θα τη θες.

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> Στις σχεσεις δεν υπάρχουν συνταγες. Συνηθως αμα κατι δεν εξελιχθει θετικά από πολύ νωρίς δυσκολο να συμβει αυτο στη συνεχεια.


Aκριβως,για αυτο και συ μην περιμενεις το 3ο,4ο ραντεβου για να χωθεις.

----------


## betelgeuse

> Eιναι λιγο ανορθοδοξο , αλλα αν δεν χανει ( που δεν θα χασει , γιατι σιγουρα θα παρεμβαλλεται τσιμουχα ) , τι σε νοιαζει ?


Συμφωνω , βασικα ειναι περιεργο αλλα προβλημα δεν νομιζω να υπαρξει.
Α , και να πω πως καλο ειναι να μην πειραζουμε τους κινητηρες , οσο και αν νομιζουμε πως ξερουμε τι κανουμε.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Συμφωνω , βασικα ειναι περιεργο αλλα προβλημα δεν νομιζω να υπαρξει.
> Α , και να πω πως καλο ειναι να μην πειραζουμε τους κινητηρες , οσο και αν νομιζουμε πως ξερουμε τι κανουμε.


σωστο κ αυτο ο πατερας μου πχ εκανε μετατροπη στο αμαξι για να βαζει φυσικο αεριο απο βενζινη (το πηγε στο μαστορα) κ μετα προεκυψαν τεχνικα προβληματα οι κατασκευαστες ξερουν καλυτερα απο ολους τι κανουν κ πως το κανουν.

----------


## Macgyver

> Συμφωνω , βασικα ειναι περιεργο αλλα προβλημα δεν νομιζω να υπαρξει.
> Α , και να πω πως καλο ειναι να μην πειραζουμε τους κινητηρες , οσο και αν νομιζουμε πως ξερουμε τι κανουμε.




Βρε μπετελ , μεντυπωσιαζεις ! που ξερεις εσυ απο αυτα ? συμφωνω να μην πειραζουμε τους κινητηρες , παλια γινοταν, αλλα πλεον ειναι τοσο εξελιγμενοι ( ιδιως των μοτοσυκλεττων ) που δεν σηκωνει να βαλεις χερι .
Καλη επιτυχια στην αποφαση σου να γινεις μοντ . , 
Αγγελος .

----------


## Macgyver

[QUOTE=ioannis2;521927]


> Ευχαριστώ Άγγελε. 
> Δεν ξερω αν η ίδια θα πάρει πρωτοβουλία. Μαλλον στα αρχικά σταδια την πρωτοβουλία την παιρνει αυτος που επιδιώκει να εξελιχθει μια κατασταση ώστε στη συνέχεια να υπάρξει συνδεση των δυο και συνεπώς να παίρνει και ο άλλος πρωτοβουλίες. Συμφωνω με τα περί πίεσης. Όμως ουτε το να αραιωσει κανεις τις επαφες ειναι το καλύτερο επειδη μετα το πραγμα ξενερωνει.
> 
> Στις σχεσεις δεν υπάρχουν συνταγες. Συνηθως αμα κατι δεν εξελιχθει θετικά από πολύ νωρίς δυσκολο να συμβει αυτο στη συνεχεια.



Συμφωνω Γιαννη , δεν υπαρχουν συνταγες στις σχεσεις ( συμφωνω καιμε Θεοφανια ) . Δεν ηξερα σε ποιο σταδιο βρισκοταν η σχεση σας , τωρα το καταλαβα . Το υψος αδιαφορο , προσωπικοτητα μετραει . Εσυ θα παρεις λοιπον πρωτοβουλια , και διαφωνω ελαφρως οτι αν κατι δεν εξελιχθει θετικα απ την αρχη , ειναι δυσκολο να συμβει στην συνεχεια . Εκτος βεβαια αν υπαρχει πληρης αδιαφορια . Και κατι τελευταιο , λες οτι αυτο που αξιζει , ειναι δυσκολο η αδυνατον να ταποκτησεις , διακρινω μια ελαφρα ηττοπαθεια . Τιποτα δεν ειναι δυσκολο , αν πιστευεις στον εαυτο σου , οσον αφορα τις γυναικες .( και οχι μονον ) 
Καλη επιτυχια .

----------


## Macgyver

> Aκριβως,για αυτο και συ μην περιμενεις το 3ο,4ο ραντεβου για να χωθεις.





Εδω Αλαφροισκιωτε θα διαφωνησω . Εγω σχεδον παντα το παω αργα , και μια χαρα εξελισσεται το πραμα .

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Παρακαλείται η αποτυχημένη εγχείριση αλλαγής φύλου να έρχεται πιο συχνά να μας φτιάχνει την διάθεση :-)

----------


## Macgyver

> Παρακαλείται η αποτυχημένη εγχείριση αλλαγής φύλου να έρχεται πιο συχνά να μας φτιάχνει την διάθεση :-)





Τι εγινε μνιμονιο , εντοπισες διπλοπροφιλο ? για πες , για πες !!

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> Τι εγινε μνιμονιο , εντοπισες διπλοπροφιλο ? για πες , για πες !!


Όχι ρε ΜΟΥνοπροφιλη είναι αυτη !

----------


## Macgyver

> σωστο κ αυτο ο πατερας μου πχ εκανε μετατροπη στο αμαξι για να βαζει φυσικο αεριο απο βενζινη (το πηγε στο μαστορα) κ μετα προεκυψαν τεχνικα προβληματα οι κατασκευαστες ξερουν καλυτερα απο ολους τι κανουν κ πως το κανουν.




Aλεξ , το αεριο εχει το μεινεκτημα οτι δεν λιπαινεται σωστα ο κινητηρας , ιδιως στο ανω μερος . Οποτε εχεις δικιο , μακρια απο μαστορια . Μονο εργοστασιακα .

----------


## KARMA

Σκεφτομαι αυτοι οι πολιτικοι με τι μουτρα βγαινουν απο το καβουκι τους το γραφειο με την ζεστη τους τα εσπρεσο τους στους δρομους και στις καφετεριες με το φακελακι λεφτα για αυτα εχουν να ταισουν κανεναν φτωχο οχι εν οψη εκλογων αλλα γενικοτερα ειναι ανυπαρκτοι πουθεναδες και βγηκαν τωρα σαν τα στρουμφακια ολοι μαζι να μας πουν τι?? Ψηφηστε μας με απειλες πως αν ψηφησουμε αλλο κομα θα καταστραφουμε ωραια επιχειρηματα λες και τους νοιαζει τπτ αλλο εκτος την οικονομα.. Με τι θρασος ρε γ*** τν αντιχρηστο μου ενω μας κοψανε τα χερια και τα ποδια φερανε την μιζερια αυτοκτονιες υποκρητες φουλ μεχρι να παρουν αυτο που θελουν και μετα σε εχουν κλασμεμο που ειναι υπευθυνοι για την καταντια ξεπουλπντας τα παντα σαυτη τη χωρα στουσ ξενους που μας καναν ρεζιλι παγκοσμιος. Αλλα δυστιχως θυματα υπαρχουν που θα τους δωσουν παλι μια σφαιρα ακομα γτ την πρωτη φορα αστοχησαν... Δυσαρεσκεια μονο νιωθω τιποτα παραπανω.

----------


## spiros1981

> Eιναι λιγο ανορθοδοξο , αλλα αν δεν χανει ( που δεν θα χασει , γιατι σιγουρα θα παρεμβαλλεται τσιμουχα ) , τι σε νοιαζει ?


πισω απο αυτην την ταπα ειναι το ψυκτικο υγρο (παραφλου) και μπροστα απο την ταπα ειναι τα λαδια.επειδη εχουν βαλει σιδερενια ταπα,τρυπαει και μπερδευει τα λαδια με τα νερα.κλασσικη περιπτωση βλαβης.Ιταλικα μηχανακια λεει μετα...!!!

----------


## Macgyver

> πισω απο αυτην την ταπα ειναι το ψυκτικο υγρο (παραφλου) και μπροστα απο την ταπα ειναι τα λαδια.επειδη εχουν βαλει σιδερενια ταπα,τρυπαει και μπερδευει τα λαδια με τα νερα.κλασσικη περιπτωση βλαβης.Ιταλικα μηχανακια λεει μετα...!!!




Εξακολουθω να πιστευω οτι ειναι ανορθοδοξη λυση , αλλα γιατι τρυπαει η σιδερενια ταπα ? το παραφλου δεν ειναι διαβρωτικο ( εκτος αν το ανακατευεις με νερο , εγω δεν το κανω ποτε ) , βεβαια αν τρυπησει η ταπα , αστα να πανε . Μην καταδικαζουμε ολα τα ιταλικα μηχανακια ( αν και ουτε και εγω τα εχω σε εκτιμηση ) , προτιμω τις bmw και τις honda βεβαια , αλλα και αυτες βγαζουν που και που προβληματα . Την φημη των πιο ζημιαρικων την εχει η ΚΤΜ και δικαιως , εχω προσωπικη πειρα .

----------


## spiros1981

> Εξακολουθω να πιστευω οτι ειναι ανορθοδοξη λυση , αλλα γιατι τρυπαει η σιδερενια ταπα ? το παραφλου δεν ειναι διαβρωτικο ( εκτος αν το ανακατευεις με νερο , εγω δεν το κανω ποτε ) , βεβαια αν τρυπησει η ταπα , αστα να πανε . Μην καταδικαζουμε ολα τα ιταλικα μηχανακια ( αν και ουτε και εγω τα εχω σε εκτιμηση ) , προτιμω τις bmw και τις honda βεβαια , αλλα και αυτες βγαζουν που και που προβληματα . Την φημη των πιο ζημιαρικων την εχει η ΚΤΜ και δικαιως , εχω προσωπικη πειρα .


το παραφλου δεν ειναι διαβρωτικο αλλα οι πιο πολλοι συμπληρωνουν νερο η για καποιο λογο στα σερβις δεν τους βαζουν την σωστη αναλογια νερου-αντιψυκτικου οποτε αραιωνεται πολυ.συν οτι το σιδερο ειναι πολυ ευπαθες στο νερο οποτε δεν θελει και πολυ!κανονικα δεν θα επρεπε καν να υπαρχει εκει ταπα και αντε αφου εισαι Ιταλος και θες να κανεις μ@@@@α καλα και σωνει,βαλε τουλαχιστον μια μπρουτζινη,οχι σιδερενια!Ενα πραγμα εχω να πω:Ιαπωνας,εγγυηση!!!

----------


## ioannis2

> Παρακαλείται η αποτυχημένη εγχείριση αλλαγής φύλου να έρχεται πιο συχνά να μας φτιάχνει την διάθεση :-)


Ποια ειναι?

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> Εδω Αλαφροισκιωτε θα διαφωνησω . Εγω σχεδον παντα το παω αργα , και μια χαρα εξελισσεται το πραμα .


Χασμα γενεων Μακ :P

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Χασμα γενεων Μακ :P


...χαχαχχαχα!

----------


## Remedy

σκεφτομαι την πολυ αστεια ατακα που μου ειπε ενα φιλαρακι (εκτος φορουμ) για μια κοινη γνωστη και δεν μπορω να σταματησω να γελαω:
"_Μη δει παρτ@ύζα, αμέσως να τρέξει. Μήπως περισσέψει καμιά π@ύτσα και γι' αυτήν!"

_

----------


## 66psy

> 66 psy μια απο τα ιδια.Νομιζω αυτο το εξαμηνο μπορει να χαρακτηριστει ως το most κωλοβαρεμενο εξαμηνο ever.


800 σελιδες υλη δεν βγαινει τι να κανουμε δλδδδδδδδδ :P

----------


## Remedy

μονο ποτε θα πεθανω δεν ξερω, το μεντιουμ....
κι αλλα λεφτα χαμενα...

----------


## marian_m

> μονο ποτε θα πεθανω δεν ξερω, το μεντιουμ....
> κι αλλα λεφτα χαμενα...


Αυτό θα σου το πω εγώ. Όταν έρθει η ώρα σου...

----------


## Remedy

> Αυτό θα σου το πω εγώ. Όταν έρθει η ώρα σου...


βαζω μπρος.
ο τσαμπας, πεθανε!!!

----------


## Macgyver

> Χασμα γενεων Μακ :P




Να σου πω , δεν το αποκλειω , ολα τα κανετε γρηγορα τωρα !!

----------


## Κύκνος

Σκέφτομαι ότι δεν πρέπει να ξυπνάω νωρίς το πρωί γιατί δεν έχω κανέναν να μιλήσω, όλοι κοιμούνται...

----------


## Remedy

ενα σ/κ καθηλωμενοι επιτοπου, λογω εκλογων  :Frown:

----------


## Macgyver

> το παραφλου δεν ειναι διαβρωτικο αλλα οι πιο πολλοι συμπληρωνουν νερο η για καποιο λογο στα σερβις δεν τους βαζουν την σωστη αναλογια νερου-αντιψυκτικου οποτε αραιωνεται πολυ.συν οτι το σιδερο ειναι πολυ ευπαθες στο νερο οποτε δεν θελει και πολυ!κανονικα δεν θα επρεπε καν να υπαρχει εκει ταπα και αντε αφου εισαι Ιταλος και θες να κανεις μ@@@@α καλα και σωνει,βαλε τουλαχιστον μια μπρουτζινη,οχι σιδερενια!Ενα πραγμα εχω να πω:Ιαπωνας,εγγυηση!!!



Οπωσδηποτε η τοποθετηση σιδερενιας ταπας ειναι κατασκευαστικο λαθος , αλλα αν εβαζαν μπρουτζινη ταπα θα δημιουργουνταν ηλεκτρολυση ( θα φρακαρε ) . Οπως και ναναι , σωστο δεν ειναι . Παντως εχω ενα aprilia 11 χρονια τωρα , προβληματα δεν εχει . Συμφωνω για τους Ιαπωνες .
Η συνεχεια στο επομενο ποστ.........

----------


## marian_m

> ενα σ/κ καθηλωμενοι επιτοπου, λογω εκλογων


Εμείς μετά από την ψήφο κλασικά, παραλιακά για τσιπουράκι, με φίλους που έρχονται από μακριά για να ψηφίσουν.
Πότε γιορτές, πότε εκλογές, δεν προλαβαίνουν να μας λείψουν! 
(Αστεία-αστεία, τελευταία σα να ψηφίζουμε πολύ συχνά! Αλλά συνήθως είναι καλοκαίρι.)
Τώρα, αν αύριο χιονίσει, που δεν το βλέπω, ας είναι καλά και το βουνό εδώ δίπλα! Παντού τραβιέται το άτιμο το τσίπουρο (και το κρασάκι), όρεξη να έχεις και καλή παρέα!
Ύστερα σου λένε ν' αλλάξεις χώρα!

----------


## marian_m

Αν δεν είχε πεθάνει ο Φώσκολος, θα έλεγα ότι άρχισε να γράφει στο φόρουμ...

----------


## Remedy

> Εμείς μετά από την ψήφο κλασικά, παραλιακά για τσιπουράκι, με φίλους που έρχονται από μακριά για να ψηφίσουν.
> Πότε γιορτές, πότε εκλογές, δεν προλαβαίνουν να μας λείψουν! 
> (Αστεία-αστεία, τελευταία σα να ψηφίζουμε πολύ συχνά! Αλλά συνήθως είναι καλοκαίρι.)
> Τώρα, αν αύριο χιονίσει, που δεν το βλέπω, ας είναι καλά και το βουνό εδώ δίπλα! Παντού τραβιέται το άτιμο το τσίπουρο (και το κρασάκι), όρεξη να έχεις και καλή παρέα!
> Ύστερα σου λένε ν' αλλάξεις χώρα!


εμεις δεν εχουμε θαλασσα. θα κανουμε ενα σιρκουι πρωτα σε σας ατα γρηγορα, για να ψηφισω η ψηφοφορα και μετα εδω, μπαστακηδον...
τσιπουρακια με τα τοπικα φιλαρακια.

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

........... ότι άμα κάτι δεν τραβάει, δεν τραβάει κ τέλος. Δεν το ζορίζεις. Απλά.

----------


## Κύκνος

Σκέφτομαι ότι με έχει πιάσει πάλι το αυτοκαταστροφικό μου, άντε να δούμε αν θα καταφέρω να βγάλω τη νύχτα στα μαλακά...

----------


## Σαλβαδόρ

> μονο ποτε θα πεθανω δεν ξερω, το μεντιουμ....
> κι αλλα λεφτα χαμενα...



Mου θυμησες μια ιστορια που ειχα διαβασει , που μπορει να είναι και αληθινη .

Ο βασιλιας ειχε έναν αστρολογο - μεντιουμ και τον ειχε πολύ σε εκτιμηση.
Καποια στιγμη μαθαινει από τους αυλικους του ότι το μεντιουμ συνωμοτει εναντιον του . Ετσι αποφασιζει να τον σκοτωσει .
Αλλά και το μεντιουμ επιασε καποια πραγματα και ηταν προετοιμασμενος.

Ο βασιλιας κρυβει τους φρουρους του πισω από τις κουρτινες και τους λεει μολις δωσει το συνθημα, να βγουν και να σκοτωσουν το μεντιουμ .
Ερχεται το μεντιουμ στο παλατι και ο βασιλιας τον ρωταει .

Ξερεις ποτε θα πεθανεις ?

Το μεντιουμ ψυχραιμα απανταει 

Θα πεθανω 3 μερες πριν από σας .

Μολις το ακουει αυτό ο βασιλιας , αλλαζει γνωμη και φροντισε για το υπολοιπο της ζωης του να εχει το μεντιουμ στα οπα οπα .
Περναγε ζωη χαρισαμενη το μεντιουμ .

Τελικα διαψευτηκε το μεντιουμ και μετα από χρονια πεθανε πρωτος ο βασιλιας και το μεντιουμ απλα συνεχισε στο καινουργιο του αφεντικο .

----------


## Κύκνος

Τι νύχτα ήταν κι αυτή πάλι, μέσα στα όνειρα...ξύπνησα στις 02:30 αρχικά κι αναθεμάτιζα που ήταν τόσο νωρίς...άντε να τελειώσουμε και με τις εκλογές να ησυχάσουμε...

----------


## εσωτερική_σήψη

cry me a river

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

Καλυτερα να εισαι ευχαριστημενος σε αυτη τη ζωη,παρα να ελπιζεις πως θα εισαι στην επομενη.Αναπαυσου εν ειρηνη.

----------


## Κύκνος

Πόσο άχρηστη και χαζή είμαι, ίσως αυτή να ήταν η ευκαιρία μου αλλά έλα που με τρομάζει η αποτυχία της...

----------


## nikiii

Η σίγουρη αποτυχία κύκνε είναι όταν δεν προσπαθούμε για ότι θέλουμε.

----------


## Κύκνος

> Η σίγουρη αποτυχία κύκνε είναι όταν δεν προσπαθούμε για ότι θέλουμε.


Μμμ, ήταν αρκετά απλό αυτό που ήθελα ήθελα ν' ανοίξω την πόρτα του αυτοκινήτου και να πηδήξω έξω αλλά δεν το έκανα γιατί σκέφτηκα ότι ίσως απλά τραυματιστώ ή ακόμα χειρότερα μείνω παράλυτη και δεν πετύχω το σκοπό μου, πιστεύεις ότι θα έπρεπε να το είχα προσπαθήσει;

----------


## spiros1981

> Σκέφτομαι ότι δεν πρέπει να ξυπνάω νωρίς το πρωί γιατί δεν έχω κανέναν να μιλήσω, όλοι κοιμούνται...


να παιρνεις εμενα τηλ να μιλας!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

καθενας με το βιολι του...

----------


## spiros1981

> καθενας με το βιολι του...


ετσι!!!!!!!

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Το'πα και το'κανα ...! Δεν ψηφισα!!

----------


## εσωτερική_σήψη

μνη.. ουτε εγω  :Wink:

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> μνη.. ουτε εγω


Αφου ειναι ολοι για το ......

----------


## εσωτερική_σήψη

για να δουμε τι θα κανει το tσιπραλεξ

----------


## nikiii

Μπα δεν το λες και τόσο απλό αυτό κύκνε. Καλύτερα που δεν το έκανες

----------


## nikiii

Ότι αύριο κλείνει ένας χρόνος από τότε που εχω να τον ακούσω να μου μιλάει. Μετά από εκείνον κανείς όσο και να προσπάθησα. Έμεινε πολύ και θα έμενε κι άλλο αν δεν έβαζα το τέλος που έπρεπε από καιρό. Έστω να μπορούσα να τον εχω κρυφά. Και είχα τόση λαχτάρα για εκείνον

----------


## ioannis2

> Καλυτερα να εισαι ευχαριστημενος σε αυτη τη ζωη,παρα να ελπιζεις πως θα εισαι στην επομενη.Αναπαυσου εν ειρηνη.


Αυτή η ζωή είναι η πρόγευση της επόμενης. Αν μεσα σου νιωθεις ευχαριστημένος και γαλήνιος για ό,τι είσαι και οτιδήποτε σου συμβαίνει (ό,τι κι αν ειναι αυτά), το αισθημα αυτό θα συνεχίσει και στην επόμενη ζωή. 
Για παράδειγμα, οι τυψεις για όσους έβλαψες θα σε ακολουθούν, ασχέτως αν παριστανεις τωρα τον ευτυχισμένο. Όπως κι όταν κανεις κάτι καλό για σενα και τους αλλους, η ανταπόδοση μεσα σου ειναι γαλήνη και χαρα. 
Αμα πιστευεις σε επόμενη ζωή, το τι συμβαίνει σ' αυτή τη ζωη δεν ειναι καθόλου άσχετο με το τι θα σε βρει στην αλλη. Εκει απλά θα βιώσεις την ανταπόδοση γι αυτα που κανεις τώρα, μάλλον την ανταπόδοση ήδη τη βιώνεις στη σκέψη σου.

----------


## ioannis2

> Ότι αύριο κλείνει ένας χρόνος από τότε που εχω να τον ακούσω να μου μιλάει. Μετά από εκείνον κανείς όσο και να προσπάθησα. Έμεινε πολύ και θα έμενε κι άλλο αν δεν έβαζα το τέλος που έπρεπε από καιρό. Έστω να μπορούσα να τον εχω κρυφά. Και είχα τόση λαχτάρα για εκείνον


Γιατί δεν κανεις μια προσπάθεια?

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> Αυτή η ζωή είναι η πρόγευση της επόμενης. Αν μεσα σου νιωθεις ευχαριστημένος και γαλήνιος για ό,τι είσαι και οτιδήποτε σου συμβαίνει (ό,τι κι αν ειναι αυτά), το αισθημα αυτό θα συνεχίσει και στην επόμενη ζωή. 
> Για παράδειγμα, οι τυψεις για όσους έβλαψες θα σε ακολουθούν, ασχέτως αν παριστανεις τωρα τον ευτυχισμένο. Όπως κι όταν κανεις κάτι καλό για σενα και τους αλλους, η ανταπόδοση μεσα σου ειναι γαλήνη και χαρα. 
> Αμα πιστευεις σε επόμενη ζωή, το τι συμβαίνει σ' αυτή τη ζωη δεν ειναι καθόλου άσχετο με το τι θα σε βρει στην αλλη. Εκει απλά θα βιώσεις την ανταπόδοση γι αυτα που κανεις τώρα, μάλλον την ανταπόδοση ήδη τη βιώνεις στη σκέψη σου.


Θα ειναι δυσκολο να νιωσω οτιδηποτε με τον εγκεφαλο μου τροφη για τα σκουληκια  :Big Grin:

----------


## nikiii

Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να κάνω προσπάθεια ούτε τρόπος επικοινωνίας πια. Ας έχει ο καθένας την ζωή του. Καλύτερα δεν θέλω να εχω άγχος πια για εκείνον.

----------


## Remedy

τα αναλυσαμε ολα στο χθεσινο ξενυχτι. αντε να δουμε τι απ ολα μας περιμενει , τωρα...

----------


## Remedy

> Γιατί δεν κανεις μια προσπάθεια?


προτεινεις να κανει αλλη μια προσπαθεια με τον δεσμευμενο που την κακοποιησε?

----------


## ioannis2

> προτεινεις να κανει αλλη μια προσπαθεια με τον δεσμευμενο που την κακοποιησε?


 :Smile:  Δεν εντρυφώ στα θεματα του φορουμ με τόση αφοσίωση και αφιέρωση χρόνοου όπως εσύ για να γνωρίζω την κάθε λεπτομέρεια.

Για να αναπολεί "Έστω να μπορούσα να τον εχω κρυφά" ένα χρόνο μετά, κάπου εδώ χωράει η σκέψη μου για "αλλη μια προσπάθεια".

----------


## Remedy

> Δεν εντρυφώ στα θεματα του φορουμ με τόση αφοσίωση και αφιέρωση χρόνοου όπως εσύ για να γνωρίζω την κάθε λεπτομέρεια.
> 
> Για να αναπολεί "Έστω να μπορούσα να τον εχω κρυφά" ένα χρόνο μετά, κάπου εδώ χωράει η σκέψη μου για "αλλη μια προσπάθεια".


τοτε ισως δινεις συμβουλες που ουτε ο ιδιος δνε πιστευεις .  :Smile: 
δεν χρειαζεται πολυς χρονος για να διαβασεις αυτα στα οποια απαντας. εγω τουλαχιστον που διαβαζω ογκους βιβλιων για διαφορα επιστημονικα θεματα της ειδικοτητας μου, ασχολουμαι ελαχιστα λεπτα για να 'ενημερωθω" πριν απαντησω, εδω.

το θεμα αυτο της νικης το ειχα πραγματι διαβασει κι απ οτι θυμαμαι μιλαει για εναν ανδρα αρραβωνιασμενο που επιπλεον την κακοποιησε και της πασαρε κι εναν φιλο του που την βιασε...
αν θεωρεις καλο να επιμεινει να τον ξανασυναντησει, μας το λες...

----------


## nikiii

Δεν ξέρω αν χώρισε αλλά γενικώς είχε κι άλλες κι εκείνη το υποπτευόταν και χώριζαν πολλές φορές. Δεν θέλω τίποτα να ξέρω πια γι'αυτόν. Ούτε που είναι ούτε τι κάνει. Τελευταία φορά τον είδα τον Αύγουστο τυχαία με φιλο του. Δεν με πρόσεξε. Δεν θέλω να τον δω ξανά με ενοχλεί να τον βλέπω. Έτσι κι αλλιώς ούτε συμβιβασμούς δεν ήθελε να κάνει και δεν τον ένοιαζε αν εγώ προσβάλλομαι προς τους άλλους. Να ήταν διαφορετικός, να μην έκανε κάποια πράγματα και κυρίως να σεβόταν. Ίσως είχε κάποιο πρόβλημα. Ίσως να μην ήταν τόσο καλά. Όσο ήμουν μαζί του το σκεφτόμουν πολλές φορές αυτό. Αλλά ότι και να λέμε εγώ είχα μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα

----------


## Κύκνος

Σκέφτομαι ότι πρέπει να πάρω χάπια για να κοιμηθώ και να ελπίζω ότι τουλάχιστον τώρα που είναι μέρα δεν θα δω άσχημα όνειρα...κάπως πρέπει να βρω μια διέξοδο απ' όλα αυτά, από την πραγματικότητα...δεν παλεύεται πια...τόση μοναξιά...θέλω να μη σκέφτομαι και να μη νιώθω τίποτα...

----------


## manosthess

σκεφτομαι οτι,τελικα αυτο που φοβασαι αυτο σε κυνηγαει...

----------


## the only peace I can find

Αυτό ξαναπές το

----------


## Κύκνος

Δεν μπορεί να συνεχιστεί αυτό, να νιώθω τόσο τρομαγμένη δεν το αντέχω άλλο και δεν ξέρω και πως να το αντιμετωπίσω...με κάνει να κλαίω, δεν αντέχω το συναίσθημα του φόβου κι αυτά τα παλιοφάρμακα όταν τα παίρνω με νυστάζουν και δεν μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα...

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Αναρωτιεμαι γιατι οταν θα πλυνω το αυτοκινητο την επομενη ριχνει καρεκλες με λασπη..Την λαμψη του την χαιρομαι παντα για μιση μερα..Μετα...?Τσουναμι γινεται!

----------


## Deleted240217a

> μεταφραση τουβλα παμε πολυκατοικιεσ ερχομαστε


Καλέ μη το λες, τούβλα πάμε, σαϊνια ερχόμαστε!

----------


## ioannis2

> εσυ ξερεις πως και τι επιλεγεις.
> εγω ειμαι μονιμα υπερ της αποψης οτι την προσωπικη ζωη δεν αξιζει να την κανουμε περα με τπτ και για καμια υποχρεωση γιατι ειναι αυτο που μενει μεσα μας και μας κανει ευτυχισμενους και θα ψηφιζα αυτο που σου αφηνει περιθωρια για προσωπικη ζωη.


Κι όμως ο ενθουσιασμός (και μια ασφάλεια ως προς το ότι όπου υπάρχει πρόγραμμα τελειώνεις το καθήκον σου) με σπρώχνει να αποεδεκτώ αυτά που εκ πρώτης όψεως περιορίζουν την προσωπική μου ζωή (ίσως κι όχι τόσο πολύ αφού το φουλ και κουραστικό πρόγραμμα αφορά δυο μέρες της βδομάδας).

----------


## elis



----------


## elis

υπαρχουνε χοντροι και χοντροι στο μυαλο αυτοσ

ειναι αδυνατοσ

----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## Macgyver

Υπαρχει αντρας ( υπαρχει ) που παντρευτηκε αυτο το τερας , την Κωνσταντοπουλου ? μου προκαλει την ακατανικητη επιθυμια να την σαπισω στο ξυλο , και τον Λοβερδο επισης . Τελικα εχει μεγαλα πλεονεκτηματα το να εισαι γεροδεμενος ! σε φοβουνται . Καλυτερα να σε φοβουνται , παρα να σαγαπανε , διαρκει περισσοτερο.

----------


## Deleted240217a

Αυτοκτονείς ή δεν αυτοκτονείς;

----------


## elis

πιλοοου για σενα

----------


## Deleted240217a

Δεν ξέρω γιατί το έβαλες αυτό, ελπίζω για καλό σκοπό.

----------


## elis

εχω βρει πολλα τετοια αυτα ειναι τα πιο αθωα εχω και καλυτερεσ παραγωγεσ αοπ αυτο

----------


## elis

στο βαλα για να το δεισ να γελασεισ αμα σ αρεσουν πεσ μου να το γεμισω ολο

----------


## Deleted240217a

Ευχαριστώ, αλλά δεν θέλω άλλο.

----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## Deleted240217a

Ούτε να αυτοκτονήσεις δεν σ' αφήνουν!!!!!!! Δεν φτάνει που είναι ο κόσμος θεόσκατα, άμα πάρεις χάπια θα σε πάνε στο νοσοκομείο και μετά στο ψυχιατρείο, αν κόψεις τις φλέβες σου θα κάνεις ώρες να πεθάνεις και πονάει πολύ...........δεν είναι ζωή αυτό, αυτοί που κάνουν παιδιά είναι οι πιο ανεύθυνοι "άνθρωποι" στον κόσμο που τα φέρνουν σ'αυτόν τον κωλόκοσμο και είναι και αυτοί ίδιοι............Μακάρι να πεθάνουμε όλοι ομαδικώς οι κακοί γιατί το αξίζουν, οι καλοί γιατί υποφέρουν, και να υπάρχει κόλαση και παράδεισος να πάει ο καθένας στη θέση του!!!!!! Πόσο πιο δίκαιο θα ήταν αυτό από αυτή την κωλοζωή που ζούμε!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## elis

οσο ζεισ ολα ειναι ευκολα αμα πεθανεισ να δεισ προβληματα εκει αρχιζουν τα δυσκολα

----------


## elis

και δεν κανω πλακα το ενοω

----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## Deleted240217a

Elis δεν μας τα λες καλά! Για ποιά πάνε αυτά;

----------


## δελφίνι

> Elis δεν μας τα λες καλά! Για ποιά πάνε αυτά;


Ο Εlis πάντα έτσι κάνει ότι νάναι

----------


## Deleted240217a

Όμως μερικές φορές έχουν κάποιο νόημα τα τραγούδια που βάζει, ή να σατυρίσει, ή να θυμηθεί τις πρώην του, ή ίσως και να θέλει κάποια κοπέλα, γιατί όχι; Μπορεί και να κάνω και λάθος βέβαια..

----------


## elis

ακουω τα κομματια κ θυμαμαι τισ βλακειεσ που εχω κανει πειραζει;ξερει αυτη τα κομματια αμα τα δει

----------


## elis

ετσι ζηταω συγνωμη 
συγνωμη που δε μπορεσα να καταλαβω ποιοσ ειμαι και τι κανω
εχω ζητησει πολλεσ φορεσ συγνωμη αλλα σπανια τιν ενοοω
εξατιασ τουσ ποιοσ ειμαι απο τοτε που σιγα σιγα καταλαβαινω
ειναι πιο βαθυ το συναισθημα

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

Ότι για μένα, η πιο σοφή κουβέντα που έχω ακούσει στη ζωή μου, είναι αυτή του Αλέξανδρου Δουμά: " Μεταξύ κακοποιών κ ηλίθιων προτιμώ σαφώς τους κακοποιούς, τουλάχιστον αυτοί κάποια στιγμή ξεκουράζονται".

----------


## Deleted240217a

> ακουω τα κομματια κ θυμαμαι τισ βλακειεσ που εχω κανει πειραζει;ξερει αυτη τα κομματια αμα τα δει


Καλά οκ, συγγνώμη για την ενόχληση.....

----------


## Macgyver

> Ότι για μένα, η πιο σοφή κουβέντα που έχω ακούσει στη ζωή μου, είναι αυτή του Αλέξανδρου Δουμά: " Μεταξύ κακοποιών κ ηλίθιων προτιμώ σαφώς τους κακοποιούς, τουλάχιστον αυτοί κάποια στιγμή ξεκουράζονται".




Υπαρχει κι αλλο ! 
Πιστευω οτι οι ' καλοι ' κοιμουνται καλυτερα , με ησυχη την συνειδηση , αλλα εχω την τρομερη υποψια οτι οι ΄κακοι ' περνανε καλυτερα ξυπνιοι ...........

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

Από πάντα! χαχαχαχα!

----------


## ioannis2

Άμα κάτι δεν το απέκτησες στον καταλληλο γι αυτο χρόνο, έπειτα τα πράγματα είναι εκ φύσεως δύσκολα. 
Απευθυνομαι στα μελη του φορουμ που διανυουν βασικά μια ηλικία έως τα 25 (άντε έως 30).
Μετά ανακαλύπτεις ότι αυτα που απέκτησες τότε ειναι ελάχιστα μπροστα σ' αυτα που πραγματικα χρειάζεσαι για το τώρα, και το να τα αποκτησεις στο τωρα δεν ειναι εύκολη υπόθεση. Απλά ειναι ενας αλλος λόγος απογοήτευσης για τη ζωη σου.

----------


## elis

> Ότι για μένα, η πιο σοφή κουβέντα που έχω ακούσει στη ζωή μου, είναι αυτή του Αλέξανδρου Δουμά: " Μεταξύ κακοποιών κ ηλίθιων προτιμώ σαφώς τους κακοποιούς, τουλάχιστον αυτοί κάποια στιγμή ξεκουράζονται".


εγω παλι μεταξυ των επιπεδατων και των αλλων σαφωσ προτιμω τουσ αλλουσ

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

Είναι της μόδας να είσαι "με τους άλλους".......

----------


## Macgyver

Εβγηκαν ολοι νικητες , και χασαν ολοι οι αλλοι .....................

----------


## elis

> Είναι της μόδας να είσαι "με τους άλλους".......

----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## Κύκνος

Αναρωτιέμαι αν είναι καλό ή όχι το να υποτάσσεσαι σε κάποιον...εμένα πάντως μου προκαλεί φόβο αυτό...αλλά πρέπει να το κρύψω...

----------


## Macgyver

> Αναρωτιέμαι αν είναι καλό ή όχι το να υποτάσσεσαι σε κάποιον...εμένα πάντως μου προκαλεί φόβο αυτό...αλλά πρέπει να το κρύψω...



Για ποιο πραμα , πολιτικα ?

----------


## Κύκνος

> Για ποιο πραμα , πολιτικα ?


Όχι καμία σχέση με το δημοψήφισμα...για τις σχέσεις μεταξύ των δύο φύλων μιλάω, το να υποτάσσεσαι στο ταίρι σου...

----------


## Macgyver

> Όχι καμία σχέση με το δημοψήφισμα...για τις σχέσεις μεταξύ των δύο φύλων μιλάω, το να υποτάσσεσαι στο ταίρι σου...



Θελει και ρωτημα ? ΟΧΙ βεβαια , ισοτης και παλι ισοτης .

----------


## Κύκνος

> Θελει και ρωτημα ? ΟΧΙ βεβαια , ισοτης και παλι ισοτης .


Θέλει γιατί δεν ξέρω...φοβάμαι τόσο πολύ μόνη μου εδώ...πρέπει να φύγω...κι ίσως η μόνη λύση να είναι αυτή, δεν ξέρω...χρειάζομαι να είμαι ασφαλής...

----------


## Macgyver

> Θέλει γιατί δεν ξέρω...φοβάμαι τόσο πολύ μόνη μου εδώ...πρέπει να φύγω...κι ίσως η μόνη λύση να είναι αυτή, δεν ξέρω...χρειάζομαι να είμαι ασφαλής...


Και η ασφαλεια σου ειναι η υποταγη σε καποιον ? μαλλον ανασφαλεια ειναι αυτο . Γιατι φοβασαι στο σπιτακι σου ?

----------


## Κύκνος

> Και η ασφαλεια σου ειναι η υποταγη σε καποιον ? μαλλον ανασφαλεια ειναι αυτο . Γιατι φοβασαι στο σπιτακι σου ?


Όταν ξέρεις ότι αυτός ο κάποιος δεν θα σε κακομεταχειριστεί ποτέ και θα σου φέρεται καλά σημαίνει ότι θα είσαι ασφαλής...
Στο σπίτι μου στο παρελθόν τα πράγματα δεν ήταν ρόδινα και μπορεί να ξαναγίνουν άσχημα ανά πάσα στιγμή κι εγώ χωρίς δουλειά και χρήματα δεν θα μπορώ να αντιδράσω...ειδικά τώρα που δυσκόλεψε η κατάσταση...

----------


## Macgyver

> Όταν ξέρεις ότι αυτός ο κάποιος δεν θα σε κακομεταχειριστεί ποτέ και θα σου φέρεται καλά σημαίνει ότι θα είσαι ασφαλής...
> Στο σπίτι μου στο παρελθόν τα πράγματα δεν ήταν ρόδινα και μπορεί να ξαναγίνουν άσχημα ανά πάσα στιγμή κι εγώ χωρίς δουλειά και χρήματα δεν θα μπορώ να αντιδράσω...ειδικά τώρα που δυσκόλεψε η κατάσταση...






Oτι αποφαση παρεις , παρτην οταν εισαι ψυχραιμη . Οχι βιαστικες αποφασεις , δεν ειναι σωστο . Τωρα μιλαει το συναισθημα , οχι η λογικη .

----------


## Κύκνος

> Oτι αποφαση παρεις , παρτην οταν εισαι ψυχραιμη . Οχι βιαστικες αποφασεις , δεν ειναι σωστο . Τωρα μιλαει το συναισθημα , οχι η λογικη .


Την έχω ήδη δηλώσει την υποταγή μου, το θέμα είναι αν ο άλλος θα με αφήσει να γυρίσω πίσω δεδομένης αυτής...δεν βρίσκω άλλο τρόπο...απλά φοβάμαι και δεν μπορώ να το πω σ' εκείνον αλλά κάπου πρέπει να το πω γιατί δεν τον αντέχω τον φόβο...

----------


## Κύκνος

Ότι μου έρχεται πάλι να κοπώ...και προσπαθώ να το εμποδίσω...

----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## ioannis2

Ανακαλύπτω τον εαυτο μου να συναναστρεφεται με πολύ λάθος άτομα (προβληματικούς δλδ) ενώ την ίδια στιγμή και στους ίδιους χωρους να κυκλοφορούν ενα τσούρμο θετικά ατομα, να λειτουργω δλδ σαν τον μαλακομαγνήτη. 
ΌΛους αυτούς, σε κατασταση ηρεμίας και αντικειμενικής προσγειωμένης σκέψης τους θεωρω κωλοπεριπτωσάρες. 
Κάτι σαν κόμπλεξ ή αμηχανία να με σπρώχνει μακριά, να με αποτρεπει από του να εκφράζομαι και να επιδιώκω συναναστροφή με τα θετικά άτομα που επίσης υπάρχουν στους ίδιους χώρους. Ίσως η αρχική τους προσέγγιση έναντι μου να ήταν θετική, όμως με τον καιρό απομακρύνονται.
Η συναναστροφή με τον κάθε ψυχοπαθή σε κάνει ψυχοπαθή και η συναναστροφή με τον κάθε περιπτωσάρα, στο τελος της μερας, σε κανει να φαινεσαι κι εσυ περιπτωσαρας στα μάτια των υγειών. 
Μπορεί να ναι χαμηλή αυτοεκτίμηση, μπορεί μια φοβία ή έντονη εμμονή να μου επιβάλλει πως δεν έχω κοινα με εκεινα τα θετικά άτομα και να μην με αφηνει να εκφραστω ελευθερα μαζι τους. Κι όμως εκεινες τις λίγες φορές που, εστω για΄ελάχιστο χρόνο έγινα μέρος παρεας με θετικά άτομα, λειτουργησε μεσα μου σαν μια ευχαριστη εμπειρια, πηγη απίστευτης χαρας και στο τελος να καταγραφεται στις πολύ θετικές μου αναμνήσεις.
Το πρόβλημα χρονίζει, κι οσο κατι χρονιζει πιθανον να παγιώνεται.

----------


## favvel

κι εγώ το είχα αυτό ακριβώς που περιγράφεις ioanni..το είχα από μικρή από τα 13 μέχρι τα 18 μου..θα έλεγα ότι το έχω ακόμα γιατί και τώρα μπλέκω με προβληματικά άτομα όπως και όταν ήμουν μικρή,μόνο που τώρα εδώ και 10 χρόνια δλδ δεν το λέω γιατί δεν το βλέπω έτσι..δλδ δεν βλέπω αρνητικά αυτήν την επιλογή μου να μπλέκω με προβληματικούς..
παλιά έβλεπα τους άλλους και τους ζήλευα..και έλεγα γιατί να μην κάνω κι εγώ παρέα με αυτούς και να έχω κολλήσει πχ με αυτήν την προβληματική φίλη?και να μην μπορώ να κάνω παρέα με όλα τα φυσιολογικά και χαρούμενα παιδιά?
πλέον όμως τα σκέφτομαι όλα αυτά που σκεφτόμουν και που με στενοχωρούσαν όταν ήμουνα μικρή και απορώ με την καρδιά μου που είχα τότε!!
δλδ στενοχωριόμουν χωρίς λόγο!
είναι όλα θέμα οπτικής!πλέον θεωρώ πλεονέκτημα το ότι μπλέκω με προβληματικούς γιατί έχουν περισσότερη συναισθηματική νοημοσύνη,είναι πιο ευαίσθητοι και επιρρεπείς στη μελαγχολία ή στο κακό και αυτό στα μάτια μου τους κάνει πιο αληθινούς και πιο εναδιαφέροντες από άτομα που το μόνο που τους νοιάζει είναι να περνάν καλά και που είναι αισιόδοξα και χαμογελαστά!
δε βρίσκω νόημα,λογική και ενδιαφέρον στην αισιοδοξία προσωπικά οπότε συνειδητά πλέον μπλέκω με προβληματικούς και δεν κατακρίνω αυτήν την επιλογή μου..

Ίσως αυτή η επιλογή μου δείχνει ότι με τα χρόνια επειδή μόνο με προβληματικούς έκανα παρέα,ίσως έχω πάθει ανοσία και έχω εξομοιωθεί με αυτούς οπότε πια δεν καταλαβαίνω τη διαφορά μου από αυτούς ώστε να θεωρώ τους άλλους καλύτερους..

Πάντως είναι όλα θέμα οπτικής και όλα είναι σχετικά..
Εσύ κάνεις παρέα με αυτούς τους ανθρώπους επειδή κάτι έχεις κοινό,επειδή ακόμα δεν είσαι τόσο απελευθερωμένος στις κινήσεις σου για να προσελκύσεις τους πιο χαλαρούς και χαρούμενους..
Το μόνο που πρέπει να καταλάβεις είναι να είσαι ο εαυτός σου με όποιον και να'σαι..αν δε σ'αρέσει η παρέα σου άλλαξέ τηνα..
αλλά για να αλλάξεις παρέα θα πρέπει να αλλάξεις κι εσύ..θα πρέπει να γίνεις πιο όμοιος με τους αισιόδοξους και να μιλάς την ίδια γλώσσα με αυτούς,να εκμπέμπεις στο ίδιο μήκος κύματος για να σε αποδεχτούν σαν ισότιμο μέλος,αλλιώς όπως είπες θα σε αποδεχτούν για λίγο,έπειτα θα δουν ότι η στάση σου είναι αμυντική και κάπως ξεζουμωτική απέναντί τους γιατί θα θέλεις να πάρεις από αυτούς οπότε θα σε εγκαταλείψουν..

Πάντως μην αγχώνεσαι με αυτό το θέμα..Χρειάζεται τόλμη στη ζωή..Να ρισκάρεις να κάνεις παρέα με διάφορα άτομα από διάφορους κύκλους και κοινωνικές ομάδες και κάποια στιγμή θα βρεις αυτούς που σου ταιριάζουν..
Και να θυμάσαι..αυτούς που θαυμάζεις αλλά και τους άλλους,όλους δλδ να τους βλέπεις σαν ίσους προς εσένα όχι σαν καλύτερους ή χειρότερους γιατί τότε είναι που θα απομακρύνονται και οι δύο κατηγορίες από κοντά σου!!!

----------


## ioannis2

> .............,επειδή ακόμα δεν είσαι τόσο απελευθερωμένος στις κινήσεις σου για να προσελκύσεις τους πιο χαλαρούς και χαρούμενους..
> Το μόνο που πρέπει να καταλάβεις είναι να είσαι ο εαυτός σου με όποιον και να'σαι....
> αλλά για να αλλάξεις παρέα θα πρέπει να αλλάξεις κι εσύ..θα πρέπει να γίνεις πιο όμοιος με τους αισιόδοξους και να μιλάς την ίδια γλώσσα με αυτούς,να εκμπέμπεις στο ίδιο μήκος κύματος για να σε αποδεχτούν σαν ισότιμο μέλος,αλλιώς όπως είπες θα σε αποδεχτούν για λίγο,έπειτα θα δουν ότι η στάση σου είναι αμυντική και κάπως ξεζουμωτική απέναντί τους γιατί θα θέλεις να πάρεις από αυτούς οπότε θα σε εγκαταλείψουν..
> 
> Πάντως μην αγχώνεσαι με αυτό το θέμα..Χρειάζεται τόλμη στη ζωή..Να ρισκάρεις να κάνεις παρέα με διάφορα άτομα από διάφορους κύκλους και κοινωνικές ομάδες και κάποια στιγμή θα βρεις αυτούς που σου ταιριάζουν..
> Και να θυμάσαι..αυτούς που θαυμάζεις αλλά και τους άλλους,όλους δλδ να τους βλέπεις σαν ίσους προς εσένα όχι σαν καλύτερους ή χειρότερους γιατί τότε είναι που θα απομακρύνονται και οι δύο κατηγορίες από κοντά σου!!!


Σ αυτα τα λίγα έχεις δώσει τις λύσεις, ιδίως το απελευθερώσω τον ευατο μου από όλα τα περιοριστιικά πιστευω.
Έχεις δίκαιο.

Υπήρξαν όμως πολλές φορες (το τονίζω αυτό) που πλησιασα αυτους που ονομάζεις αισιοδοξους/θετικούς/μη προβληματικους με τον καλύτερο μου τρόπο και προσπάθησα αυτο τον τροπο να το κρατησω δίνοντας τον καλύτερο μου εαυτο στη συναναστροφη μαζι τους. Όμως στην πορεία χαθήκαμε. Μαλλον με εγκατέλειψαν! Με ορισμενους απ αυτους κρατησα μια πολύ καλή επαφή (ηταν και δεκτικοι όμως), μέχρι ενός σημειου όμως που δεν έτεινε να εξελιχτει σ αυτο που λεμε ο πολύ φίλος και κολλητός. Για τους πρωτους που με παρατησαν το έχω απωθημενο έως εκδηκητικές σκέψεις, επειδη η αρνητική ενεργεια που μου προκαλεσαν, χρονια πριν μιλαμε αυτα, η σταση τους αυτη ειχε αρνητικες επιδρασεις σε αλλους σημαντικούς τομεις της ζωης μου, ως συγκοινωνούντα δοχεία (πχ μελαγχολία, χαμηλή αυτοεκτιμηση, υποτιμηση για πολλά στη ζωη) με αποτέλεσμα αδρανεια κυρίως σ ακεινους τους τομεις ζωης και συνεπως στασιμοτητα.

Όμως τωρα, ασχετως αν στον τομεα διαπροσωπικες σχεσεις πανω κάτω εξακολουθουν τα ίδια με τοτε, έμαθα πλεον μέσα μου να βαζω κοκκινη γραμμη, δεν ειναι πλεον δλδ συγκοινωνοντα δοιχεια. Ετσι νιωθω πλεον να προχωραω σε αλλους τομεις με αισιοδοξια και αρκετα καλή αυτοεκτιμηση με θετικα αποτελεσματα.

----------


## elis

εμενα σε καποια φαση μ ζητηθηκε και σπριντ μεσα στο μαραθωνιο οριστε λοιπον 
η ζωη εχει φασεισ και γυρισματα και τωρα που ειναι ενασ τελευταιοσ μοπρει να παει πρωτοσ
αν και για να λεμε τ στραβου το δικιο πιο ευκολα γινεται το αναποδο
το λοιπον ραδιο παπαντζα και φυγαμε

----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## favvel

εγώ πια δε δίνω τόση σημασία στο ποιους έχω απέναντί μου κάθε φορά..
όποιος κι αν είναι προσπαθώ να εκμεταλλευτώ την παρέα του και τις στιγμές που περνάω μαζί του χωρίς να σκέφτομαι αν είμαι καλύτερη ή χειρότερη,ή αν αξίζω κάτι καλύτερο ή χειρότερο!
απλά προσπαθώ να πάρω ό,τι έχει να μου δώσει..αν και κατά έναν περίεργο λόγο που πρέπει να πάω να το κοιτάξω,όλοι μου φαίνονται ίδιοι..

κι εγώ θα ήθελα να έχω την τιμή να συνομιλήσω με επιστήμονες και φιλοσόφους για να κλέψω λίγη απ'τη σοφία και τη γνώση που έχουν αποκομίσει απ'τη ζωή αλλά νομίζω ότι η απάντηση που ψάχνεις για να ηρεμήσεις είναι ότι αυτό που ψάχνεις θα το βρεις άμα ψάξεις μέσα στον εαυτό σου..
και ίσως αν βελτιώσεις τον εαυτό σου τότε να έχεις πράγματι την τιμή να γνωρίσεις αξιόλογους ανθρώπους στη ζωή σου γιατί δόξα τω θεώ με το ίντερνετ τώρα η επικοινωνία μέσω fb και ομάδων και φόρουμ μεταξύ των ανθρώπων είναι πιο εύκολη και οι αποστάσεις μειωμένες..

Εγώ όλα αυτά τα λέω βέβαια εκ του ασφαλούς..είμαι ένας άνθρωπος φαρμακωμένος και κυριολεκτικά και μεταφορικά και έχω φτάσει σε ένα σημείο να βλέπω όλους τους ανθρώπους πάνω κάτω ίδιους..ίσως να φταίνε τα φάρμακα..να με έχουν κάνει πιο αναίσθητη ώστε να μην μπορώ να επηρεάζομαι από τις διαφορετικές ποιότητες των ανθρώπων..μάλλον δεν μπορώ καν να τις διακρίνω..έτσι όποιον και να έχω απέναντί μου απλά κοιτάω να περνάω καλά..
δλδ έτσι όπως το βλέπω τώρα έχω γίνει ίδια τελικά με αυτούς που περνάν καλά λόγω των φαρμάκων και έχω χάσει κάθε συναισθηματική νοημοσύνη ή διαίσθηση της αύρας μερικών ανθρώπων που με έκανε να κρατάω αποστάσεις από αυτούς..
Είναι περίεργη η κατάσταση..μάλλον αναίσθητη κατάσταση θα την χαρακτήριζα..

----------


## elis

αφηστε με να ζω στα παραμυθια μου δεν ενοχλω κανενα εσεισ νομιζετε οτι σασ ενοχλω
αισωποσ

----------


## elis



----------


## elis

παιζουμε ποκερ αλλοσ βαζει μυαλο αλλοσ βαζει εξυπναδα αλλοσ βαζει εμπειρια
εγω δεν ειχα τι αλλο να βαλω κ εβαλα τη ζωη μου
αυτο ειναι το σπριντ

----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## betelgeuse

Σκεφτομαι οτι μεχρι χτες πιστευα πως ο χειροτερος καυσωνας που ειχα ζησει ηταν στην Αθηνα...

----------


## Gothly

> Σκεφτομαι οτι μεχρι χτες πιστευα πως ο χειροτερος καυσωνας που ειχα ζησει ηταν στην Αθηνα...


δε ξερω τι κανει εκει στα βορεια, εμεις παντως εδω νοτια κοχλαζουμε.
δε μπορεις να βρεις μια ωρα να πας για περπατημα. θα βγεις κ στο πενταλεπτο θα σταζεις.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

τα τελευταια χρονια εχει βελτιωθει αρκετα ο καιρος στην Ελλαδα θυμαμαι αλλες χρονιες παλιωτερα που βαραγε ζεστη απο τον μαιο κ το καλοκαιρι 45αρια απο τον ιουλιο ενω θυμαμαι οτι πασχα δεν εκανε ουτε ζεστη ουτε κρυο 
αυτο το κλιμα που εχει τωρα ειναι τελειο απο πλευρας καιρου ουτε πολυ ζεστη ουτε πολυ κρυο κ ηλιος να λαμπει που αλλοι πιο πανω δε βλεπουν ουτε με τα κυαλια σε μερικες περιοχες.
αν δε ταξιδεψεις στο εξωτερικο δε καταλαβαινεις ευκολα τη διαφορα.

----------


## elis

εγω θελω να ζητησω συγνωμη αν δε φερομαι καλα εδω μεσα αλλα πιστεψε με τα νευρα μου δεν ειναι καλα

----------


## elis

και ο καιροσ ειναι γαμησε τα οχι απλα καλοσ δεν ειναι εδω που ειμαι εγω εχει ζεστη με υγρασια πραγμα που δεν παλευεται

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=15-UJXwvJrw

----------


## Gothly

> τα τελευταια χρονια εχει βελτιωθει αρκετα ο καιρος στην Ελλαδα θυμαμαι αλλες χρονιες παλιωτερα που βαραγε ζεστη απο τον μαιο κ το καλοκαιρι 45αρια απο τον ιουλιο ενω θυμαμαι οτι πασχα δεν εκανε ουτε ζεστη ουτε κρυο 
> αυτο το κλιμα που εχει τωρα ειναι τελειο απο πλευρας καιρου ουτε πολυ ζεστη ουτε πολυ κρυο κ ηλιος να λαμπει που αλλοι πιο πανω δε βλεπουν ουτε με τα κυαλια σε μερικες περιοχες.
> αν δε ταξιδεψεις στο εξωτερικο δε καταλαβαινεις ευκολα τη διαφορα.


ναι ασε, τωρα που το λες να κατεβασω κανα παπλωμα γιατι δε παλευεται το βραδυ με τοσο κρυο.
οι κατσαριδες δε με τοσο κρυο στην ελλαδα μεταναστευσαν οι καημενες.
σκεφτομαι αυριο πως θα παω να ψηφισω.. θα πρεπει να σηκωθω απο τις 6 να ξησω το χιονι απο το αμαξι που δεν εχω.

----------


## Macgyver

> Σκεφτομαι οτι μεχρι χτες πιστευα πως ο χειροτερος καυσωνας που ειχα ζησει ηταν στην Αθηνα...




Ειναι ο κολλητος μου στα μερη σου , 40αρια μου ειπε , κουφο , ε ?

----------


## Deleted240217a

> εγω θελω να ζητησω συγνωμη αν δε φερομαι καλα εδω μεσα αλλα πιστεψε με τα νευρα μου δεν ειναι καλα


Γιατί έχεις νεύρα, elis;

----------


## Macgyver

Οι μεγαλυτεροι μπουκμεικερς στο Λονδινο δινουν αποδοση 1.40 στο ΝΑΙ , και 2.75 στο ΟΧΙ . Αληθης ειδηση .



Προσωπικα πιστευω οτι και στις δυο περιπτωσεις ειμαστε χαμενοι . Δεν επρεπε να φτασουμε σε δημοψηφισμα , να διχαστουμε , Ειναι λαθος τοποθετηση του επιμαχου θεματος .

----------


## Κύκνος

> Οι μεγαλυτεροι μπουκμεικερς στο Λονδινο δινουν αποδοση 1.40 στο ΝΑΙ , και 2.75 στο ΟΧΙ . Αληθης ειδηση .
> 
> 
> 
> Προσωπικα πιστευω οτι και στις δυο περιπτωσεις ειμαστε χαμενοι . Δεν επρεπε να φτασουμε σε δημοψηφισμα , να διχαστουμε , Ειναι λαθος τοποθετηση του επιμαχου θεματος .


Τουλάχιστον δεν στρεφόμαστε ο ένας εναντίον του άλλου...για τους απλούς πολίτες μιλάω...αν συνέβαινε και αυτό θα ήταν ακόμα πιο τραγική η κατάσταση εκτός του ότι θα ήταν πολύ θλιβερό κάτι τέτοιο...

----------


## Macgyver

> Τουλάχιστον δεν στρεφόμαστε ο ένας εναντίον του άλλου...για τους απλούς πολίτες μιλάω...αν συνέβαινε και αυτό θα ήταν ακόμα πιο τραγική η κατάσταση εκτός του ότι θα ήταν πολύ θλιβερό κάτι τέτοιο...



Kυκνε , να ευχεσαι η διαφορα του Ναι με το Οχι να ειναι σημαντικη , οτι και να βγει . Αμα ειναι αμελητεα , εκει μπορει να εχουμε καμμια αψιμαχια , αλλα μετα απο μια βδομαδα κακουχιας , δεν νομιζω να εχει κανεις διαθεση για φασαρια !! και να μας δωσουν γρηγορα κανα χρημα , να σταματησει αυτη η ταλαιπωρια που φερνει εκνευρισμο . Ειναι πολλοι οι θυμωμενοι πολιτες , και δικαιως .

----------


## Delmem210118a

παιδιά είμαι σκανδιναβία και σήμερα νόμιζα ότι βρισκόμουν στην ελλάδα!! φαντάζομαι πόση ζέστη έχει εκεί κάτω!!!

----------


## deleted-member-09-05-2016

Ice cream σε ποιο μερος βρισκεσαι συγκεκριμενα? ειναι ωραια εκει?

----------


## Delmem210118a

ειμαι δανια σε μια φαρμα ειναι πολύ ωραια ναι.
καμια βολτιτσα παραπανω θα ηθελα

----------


## deleted-member-09-05-2016

Τι ωραια! μακαρι να τα καταφερεις να βγεις μια βολτιτσα.

----------


## PAPA

Σκέφτομαι..... τι να κάνω για να περιορίσω αυτή τη τρελή αδυναμία που έχω στα γλυκά! Μόλις έφαγα μια μερίδα παγωτό στρατσατέλα και ενα κιτ κατ που είχε μείνει από τους μικρούς!!!!!!! Ε δεν παίζομαι!!!

----------


## deleted-member-09-05-2016

Γιατι δεν τρως κατι γλυκο αλλα ταυτοχρονα υγιεινο? πχ παστελι,μελι με ταχινι,μαρμελαδα με φρυγανια ολικης αλεσεως κλπ

----------


## PAPA

Ωραίο το παστέλι με μέλι!!!! Σε ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλή. Το κάνω πολλές φορές αλλά άλλες πάλι δεν μπορώ να αντισταθώ! Η εξάρτηση μου ειδικά από τη σοκολάτα είναι μεγάλη!!! Ξεκινάει από τη παιδική ηλικία. Ο μπαμπάς μου έφερνε πάντα κάτι ωραία σοκολατάκια γάλατος!!!! Περίμενα να γυρίσει το βράδυ πως και πως, ήταν οδηγός ταξί, και δούλευε πολλές ώρες, για να μπορέσω να απολαύσω αυτά τα καταπληκτικά σοκολατάκια!!!!

----------


## deleted-member-09-05-2016

Πολυ ομορφη και γλυκια αναμνηση! μπορεις να τρως και σοκολατα αλλα αν μπορεις σοκολατα υγειας ξερεις αυτη που ειναι σαν κουβερτουρα αλλα και μια στο τοσο δεν υπαρχει προβλημα να φας κατι που το λαχταρας.

----------


## Jackie

Σκέφτομαι πως ό,τι θυμάμαι χαίρομαι.

----------


## Κύκνος

> Kυκνε , να ευχεσαι η διαφορα του Ναι με το Οχι να ειναι σημαντικη , οτι και να βγει . Αμα ειναι αμελητεα , εκει μπορει να εχουμε καμμια αψιμαχια , αλλα μετα απο μια βδομαδα κακουχιας , δεν νομιζω να εχει κανεις διαθεση για φασαρια !! και να μας δωσουν γρηγορα κανα χρημα , να σταματησει αυτη η ταλαιπωρια που φερνει εκνευρισμο . Ειναι πολλοι οι θυμωμενοι πολιτες , και δικαιως .


Απ' ότι φαίνεται είναι σημαντική και μάλλον θα βγει το Όχι...κι εγώ ελπίζω να σταματήσει γρήγορα αυτή η αισχρή κατάσταση στην οποία μας έφεραν, δεν είναι δυνατόν ο πατέρας μου κι άλλοι σαν κι αυτόν που δούλεψαν πόσα χρόνια και κέρδισαν τη σύνταξη τους να στέκονται κάθε μέρα στην ουρά μετά τα μεσάνυχτα που θα έπρεπε να ξεκουράζονται για να πάρουν το αστείο ποσό των 60 ευρώ...

----------


## Macgyver

> Απ' ότι φαίνεται είναι σημαντική και μάλλον θα βγει το Όχι...κι εγώ ελπίζω να σταματήσει γρήγορα αυτή η αισχρή κατάσταση στην οποία μας έφεραν, δεν είναι δυνατόν ο πατέρας μου κι άλλοι σαν κι αυτόν που δούλεψαν πόσα χρόνια και κέρδισαν τη σύνταξη τους να στέκονται κάθε μέρα στην ουρά μετά τα μεσάνυχτα που θα έπρεπε να ξεκουράζονται για να πάρουν το αστείο ποσό των 60 ευρώ...


Τελικα ειχες δικιο . Να δουμε τι θα γινει τωρα γιατι οντως ειναι απαραδεκτο να καθονται ανθρωποι σαν τον πατερα σου στην ουρα για 60 ψωροευρω. 
Και τελικα ολοι χαμενοι θα βγουμε μου φαινεται . Αμα ομως δεν εχεις να χασεις τιποτα ?

----------


## Κύκνος

> Τελικα ειχες δικιο . Να δουμε τι θα γινει τωρα γιατι οντως ειναι απαραδεκτο να καθονται ανθρωποι σαν τον πατερα σου στην ουρα για 60 ψωροευρω. 
> Και τελικα ολοι χαμενοι θα βγουμε μου φαινεται . Αμα ομως δεν εχεις να χασεις τιποτα ?


Το θέμα είναι όμως πως νομίζω πως έχουμε να χάσουμε ανάλογα βέβαια με το τι θα συμβεί...τουλάχιστον ως τώρα μπορούσαμε να κουτσοζήσουμε...τώρα τί θα γίνει; Θα είναι καλύτερα ή χειρότερα;
Εγώ προσωπικά πάντως φοβάμαι γιατί δυστυχώς ανήκω σε ευάλωτη ομάδα του πληθυσμού και χωρίς φάρμακα και ψυχοθεραπεία δεν θα καταφέρω να επιβιώσω...αλλά λέω να μην σας πω αντίο από τώρα, να προσπαθήσω να το παλέψω έστω με τις λίγες δυνάμεις που έχω...σίγουρα βοηθάει και το ότι δεν είμαι ολομόναχη πάντως...

----------


## Remedy

πολυ ωραιο, ευχαριστω  :Smile: 
κι ομως, δεν ξερω γαλλικα. μονο αγγλικα και ιταλικα.

----------


## Macgyver

> Το θέμα είναι όμως πως νομίζω πως έχουμε να χάσουμε ανάλογα βέβαια με το τι θα συμβεί...τουλάχιστον ως τώρα μπορούσαμε να κουτσοζήσουμε...τώρα τί θα γίνει; Θα είναι καλύτερα ή χειρότερα;
> ...



Δεν νομιζω οτι θαλλαξει κατι , ειναι καλο ομως που παραιτηθηκε ο Βαρουφακης , ο διπλανος μας , συνταξιουχος καθηγητης ψυχιατρος ελεγε οτι ( εκ πειρας ) δεν στεκει στα καλα του . Θαμαστε πθιο ηπιοι στις διαπραγματευσεις χωρις αυτον τον παλαβο , μας παιρνει κι αλλιως ? τα χρηματα τελειωνουν αυριο το μεσημερι παντως . Δεν εχεις κανα αποθεματακι ναγορασεις φαρμακα ?

----------


## Κύκνος

> Δεν νομιζω οτι θαλλαξει κατι , ειναι καλο ομως που παραιτηθηκε ο Βαρουφακης , ο διπλανος μας , συνταξιουχος καθηγητης ψυχιατρος ελεγε οτι ( εκ πειρας ) δεν στεκει στα καλα του . Θαμαστε πθιο ηπιοι στις διαπραγματευσεις χωρις αυτον τον παλαβο , μας παιρνει κι αλλιως ? τα χρηματα τελειωνουν αυριο το μεσημερι παντως . Δεν εχεις κανα αποθεματακι ναγορασεις φαρμακα ?


Ευτυχώς τα βόλεψα ήδη τα φάρμακα, αν δεν ήταν αυτό τακτοποιημένο θα είχα φρικάρει...έχω απόθεμα για να περάσω κάποιο διάστημα, δόξα τω Θεώ!
Κι έλαβα νωρίτερα ένα τηλεφώνημα κι ίσως να βρω πάλι δουλειά επιτέλους!

----------


## Macgyver

Να δουμε ποτε θα βρεθει ο ξυπνιος που θα βαλει τραπεζακια/ καρεκλες στα ΑΤM , να σερβιρει κανα μεζεδακι /καφεδακι/μπυριτσα . ( να το επιχειρηματικο μυαλο )


Αλλωστε απο το τραπεζακι βγηκε η λεξη τραπεζα ( πω πω , τρολλαρισμα ) .

----------


## Gothly

> Να δουμε ποτε θα βρεθει ο ξυπνιος που θα βαλει τραπεζακια/ καρεκλες στα ΑΤM , να σερβιρει κανα μεζεδακι /καφεδακι/μπυριτσα . ( να το επιχειρηματικο μυαλο )
> 
> 
> Αλλωστε απο το τραπεζακι βγηκε η λεξη τραπεζα ( πω πω , τρολλαρισμα ) .


ποιος σου ειπε οτι δε το εχουν κανει ήδη? 
http://www.newsbeast.gr/greece/arthr...o-apo-trapezes

----------


## Macgyver

> ποιος σου ειπε οτι δε το εχουν κανει ήδη? 
> http://www.newsbeast.gr/greece/arthr...o-apo-trapezes




Ε , πραματικα δεν το περιμενα , με κουφανες !!! παιδι μου , εμεις οι Ελληνες ειμαστε δαιμονιοι , μας παραδεχονται και στο εξωτερικο , αληθεια !!

----------


## elis



----------


## elis

EIMAI ΤΟΣΟ ΒΛΑΚΑΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΤΕΧΩ ΤΗ ΒΛΑΚΕΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΜΑΝΤΕΨΤΕ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΟΙ
ΑΠΟ ΤΟΤΕ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΘΑ ΠΑΩ ΗΣΥΧΟΣ ΤΟ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ ΜΟΥ

----------


## elis

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΤΟ ΘΕΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΖΗΣΑ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΖΩΗ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΩ
ΚΑΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΥΡΙΩΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΠΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ

----------


## elis

ΦΡΕΣΚΑ ΖΟΥΜΕΡΑ ΛΑΧΤΑΡΙΣΤΑ ΑΣΤΕΡΟΑΝΕΒΟΚΑΤΕΒΑΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΥΡΑΝΙΟΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΑ
Ο ΘΕΟΣ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΕ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΛΛΗΝΑΣ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AvykUIWT88s

----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## Deleted240217a

> ΦΡΕΣΚΑ ΖΟΥΜΕΡΑ ΛΑΧΤΑΡΙΣΤΑ ΑΣΤΕΡΟΑΝΕΒΟΚΑΤΕΒΑΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΥΡΑΝΙΟΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΑ
> Ο ΘΕΟΣ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΕ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΛΛΗΝΑΣ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AvykUIWT88s


Ελις πολύ μου άρεσαν οι στίχοι αυτού του τραγουδιού, μου έφτιαξαν τη διάθεση!

----------


## deleted-member-09-05-2016

Σκεφτομαι οτι εκτος απο την φαρμακευτικη μου αγωγη που με κανει να αισθανομαι καλυτερα με βοηθαει πολυ και ενα ζεστο μπανιο η ενα ζεστο ποδολουτρο.Επισης εχω αρωμα τριανταφυλου και το ψεκαζω στο σπιτι και με ηρεμει καπως η μυρωδια του.Παιδια δοκιμαστε το αυτο με το ζεστο μπανιο η ποδολουτρο και ενα αρωματικο κερι η σπρει χωρου με μια μυρωδια που σας αρεσει!

----------


## deleted-member-09-05-2016

Τωρα μου ηρθε και κατι αλλο στο μυαλο! ποια εποχη σας κανει να αισθανεσται καλυτερα ψυχολογικα? εμενα φθινωπορο και χειμωνας! δεν ξερω αλλα με χαλαρωνει ο κρυος αερας και μου φαινεται περιεργο γιατι οι περισσοτεροι ψυχιατροι συνιστουν το καλοκαιρι σαν καλυτερη εποχη για μειωση των φαρμακων η διακοπη (μαλλον θα εχει σχεση με τον ηλιο).Επισης μου αρεσουν πιο πολυ τα χειμωνιατικα ρουχα και παπουτσια (αισθανομαι πιο ανετα).

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

το καλοκαιρι με εκνευριζει ειδικα η ζεστη κ τα κουνουπια νεροφιδες το φθινοπωρο μαλον που δε κανει ουτε ζεστη ουτε κρυο οστοσο αυτο εδω στη χωρα μας ειναι μπασταρδεμενος χειμωνας αφου σε αλλες χωρες πιο πανω η θερμοκρασια κατεβαινει ακομα κ τους -20

----------


## favvel

δεν υπάρχει λόγος ύπαρξης και γι'αυτό θέλω να δημιουργήσω ανάγκες προκειμένου να τρέξω να τις ικανοποιήσω..αφού δεν υπάρχει λόγος ύπαρξης τουλάχιστον να δημιουργήσω έναν που θα με κάνει να τον κυνηγήσω..να ζω για να φτάσω το στόχο μου,να ικανοποιήσω την πλαστή ανάγκη μου..
μα πόσο θλιβερή είναι η πραγματικότητα που μας φτάνει σε αυτό το σημείο?να σκεφτόμαστε και να πράττουμε παράλογα?
δεν μπορώ να δεχτώ ότι ήρθαμε στον κόσμο για να δουλεύουμε και να γυρνάμε στην τρύπα μας και να κάνουμε δουλειές στο σπίτι και να μαγειρεύουμε και να τρώμε..
δεν το δέχομαι απλά..και έχω πρόβλημα..

η ανάγκη τώρα που θέλω να ικανοποιήσω είναι να βγω επιτέλους από τα φάρμακα..
αλλά είμαι μόνη μου..δε με στηρίζει ούτε συμφωνεί κανένας μαζί μου..είμαι απελπισμένη..
δεν μπορώ να παίρνω μια ζωή φάρμακα..θέλω να ζήσω μια στιγμή έστω ελεύθερη..
θέλω να τα κόψω αλλά όχι μόνη μου..δεν γίνεται άλλωστε μόνη μου θα κάνω λάθη και θα αναγκαστώ να τα ξαναπάρω..
θέλω να βρω έναν γιατρό που θα συμφωνεί κι αυτός να μου τα κόψει σιγά σιγά,να μου γράφει τις συνταγές και παράλληλα να γραφτώ σε κάποια ομάδα που θα με βοηθήσει να αντικαταστήσω τα φάρμακα με πνευματικές ασκήσεις και κατάλληλη διατροφή..
πώς θα τα πετύχω όλα αυτά?
δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω πού να απευθυνθώ..ποιος θα με βοηθήσει την ώρα που μένω με τους γονείς μου,δεν έχω δικά μου χρήματα και που οι γονείς μου δε συμφωνούν να κόψω τα φάρμακα ούτε να αλλάξω γιατρό γιατί αυτόν τον εμπιστεύονται και ούτε θα με βοηθήσουν προς αυτήν την κατεύθυνση?
είμαι σε αδιέξοδο..
καλύτερα μιας ώρας ελεύθερη ζωή παρά..κλπ...
μου'ρχεται να χορέψω το χορό του Ζαλόγγου να φύγω με υπερηφάνεια και χορεύοντας από τη ζωή ως ένας άνθρωπος που δεν τα κατάφερε στη ζωή,σαν νικημένη..ως ένας άνθρωπος που έπαιξε και έχασε..αλλά πάντα υπάρχει μια ελπίδα ότι θα ζήσω κάποια στιγμή ελεύθερη που με κρατάει ζωντανή..

Έχουμε και τα γεγονότα που τρέχουνε αυτόν τον καιρό..αλλά με αφήνουν αδιάφορη..
δε με ενδιαφέρει μια κοινωνία που φιμώνει στόματα μπουκώνοντάς τα με φάρμακα..
υπάρχει η αντίληψη πως όσοι χαρακτηρίζονται με σχιζοφρένεια ή ψύχωση ή διπολική ή ό,τι άλλο,πως βρίσκονται σε μια διαδικασία εσωτερικής αναζήτησης και πράγματι εγώ το έζησα αυτό και ευτυχώς που το διάβασα κάπου τώρα γιατί μπορώ να το ισχυριστώ ότι έτσι είναι..είναι αλήθεια αυτό..με τη διαφορά ότι αυτοί που χαρακτηρίζονται από αυτές τις ασθένειες είναι γιατί ανοίγουν τις πύλες του ασυνειδήτου άτσαλα γι'αυτό υποφέρουν κιόλας..δεν ξέρουν πώς να διαχειριστούν τη δύναμή τους..
άμα τότε που ήμουν σε βαθιά ενδοσκόπηση είχα κάποιον να με καθοδηγήσει στην εσωτερική μου βουτιά δεν θα χρειαζότανε να πάρω φάρμακα..θα είχα προχωρήσει τώρα στο πνευματικό μου ταξίδι..
αντ'αυτού πήρα φάρμακα και γύρισα 100 χρόνια πίσω σε επίπεδο σκέψης..
δεν αντέχω θέλω να ξαναβρώ τον πνευματικό μου εαυτό..

----------


## Deleted240217a

Καλησπέρα favvel........θέλεις μήπως να ανοίξεις καινούριο θέμα εδώ ή στις ψυχώσεις να το συζητήσουμε; Γιατί παίρνει πολλή κουβέντα!! Δεν νομίζω ότι ο μόνος "εχθρός" μας είναι τα φάρμακα. Κι εγώ έχω βρεθεί σε ανάλογη θέση με σένα, να θέλω να τα κόψω, αλλά δεν είναι αυτό το ζητούμενο. Αν δεν τα μπορείς, μείωσέ τα αλλά μην τα κόβεις, για να είσαι εντός πραγματικότητας όσο γίνεται!! Δεν είναι μόνο οι παρενέργειες που έχουμε να αντιμετωπίσουμε, είναι το στίγμα, είναι τα συμπτώματα, είναι πολλά!!!!!!!! Αν θες άνοιξε νέο θέμα όπως σου είπα να το συζητήσουμε εκτενέστερα......

----------


## favvel

δεν ήθελα να ανοίξω καινούργιο θέμα για να μην είναι τόσο εύκολα ανιχνεύσιμο από άλλους και γιατί ντρέπομαι να ανοίγω καινούργια θέματα..
αλλά άμα είναι να πάρει πολλή κουβέντα οκ να τα ανοίξω..αλλά τι να γράψω?να αντιγράψω αυτό που έγραψα εδώ σαν αρχή του θέματος?

----------


## Κύκνος

> Τωρα μου ηρθε και κατι αλλο στο μυαλο! ποια εποχη σας κανει να αισθανεσται καλυτερα ψυχολογικα? εμενα φθινωπορο και χειμωνας! δεν ξερω αλλα με χαλαρωνει ο κρυος αερας και μου φαινεται περιεργο γιατι οι περισσοτεροι ψυχιατροι συνιστουν το καλοκαιρι σαν καλυτερη εποχη για μειωση των φαρμακων η διακοπη (μαλλον θα εχει σχεση με τον ηλιο).Επισης μου αρεσουν πιο πολυ τα χειμωνιατικα ρουχα και παπουτσια (αισθανομαι πιο ανετα).


Εμένα αντιθέτως η άνοιξη και το καλοκαίρι...το χειμώνα 1ον σκοτεινιάζει πιο νωρίς κι εγώ φοβάμαι το σκοτάδι κι όταν χρειάζεται να είμαι έξω μόνη κι έχει νυχτώσει φοβάμαι λίγο κι ας έχει ηλεκτρικά φώτα και 2ον το χειμώνα βρέχει συχνότερα και με καταθλίβει η βροχή ακόμα περισσότερο...επίσης το καλοκαίρι πηγαίνουμε και για μπάνιο κι η θάλασσα με χαλαρώνει πολύ...

----------


## Deleted240217a

> δεν ήθελα να ανοίξω καινούργιο θέμα για να μην είναι τόσο εύκολα ανιχνεύσιμο από άλλους και γιατί ντρέπομαι να ανοίγω καινούργια θέματα..
> αλλά άμα είναι να πάρει πολλή κουβέντα οκ να τα ανοίξω..αλλά τι να γράψω?να αντιγράψω αυτό που έγραψα εδώ σαν αρχή του θέματος?


Συγγνώμη τώρα το είδα.....είδα και ότι άνοιξες θέμα, πάω να το διαβάσω, είναι καλύτερα να σου απαντήσουν πολλοί εκεί, εδώ θα έπαιρνες μόνο 1-2 απαντήσεις γιατί ο καθένας γράφει τα προβλήματά του εδώ.....

----------


## elis

ΕΓΩ ΠΑΛΙ ΒΛΕΠΟΝΤΑΣ ΟΛΟΙ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΗΛΙΘΙΟΤΗΤΑ ΕΔΩ ΜΕΣΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΣΤΗ ΖΩΗ ΜΟΥ
ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΔΗΛΩΣΩ ΟΤΙ ΑΝ ΜΕ ΔΙΑΒΑΖΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΠΑΡΑΔΕΙΓΜΑ ΠΡΟΣ ΑΠΟΦΥΓΗ
ΣΕ ΜΕΡΙΚΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΚΙ ΟΧΙ ΠΡΟΣ ΜΙΜΗΣΗ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΣΥΜΜΕΤΕΧΩ ΣΕ ΟΛΗ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΒΛΑΚΕΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ
ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΟΤΙ ΔΙΑΦΩΝΩ ΚΙ ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΝΑ Τ ΠΩ ΟΤΙ ΑΠΟ ΓΝΩΣΤΙΚΟΣ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙΣ ΤΡΕΛΛΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΝΕΥΚΟΛΟ
ΑΠΟ ΤΡΕΛΟΣ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙΣ ΓΝΩΣΤΙΚΟΣ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΔΕΚΑ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΗ ΤΡΕΛΛΑ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΗΝ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΩΣ ΤΡΕΛΛΟΣ
ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΤΑ ΒΓΑΛΩ ΕΝ ΚΑΙΡΩ

----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## ioannis2

> ΑΠΟ ΓΝΩΣΤΙΚΟΣ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙΣ ΤΡΕΛΛΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΝΕΥΚΟΛΟ
> ΑΠΟ ΤΡΕΛΟΣ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙΣ ΓΝΩΣΤΙΚΟΣ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΔΕΚΑ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΗ ΤΡΕΛΛΑ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΗΝ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΩΣ ΤΡΕΛΛΟΣ


Μου φαίνεται πως συμφωνώ. Λες συχνά σωστά πράγματα.
Ο γνωστικός πρέπει να αποφευγει τους τρελλούς, επειδή η συναναστροφή του μαζι τους, ακομα κι αν αυτοι σε γενικές γραμμές τον σέβονται, θα του προκαλέσει ψυχολογικά, εκτός κι εχει γερές αντιστάσεις. Ο τρελλός δεν θα ωφεληθεί από τον γνωστικό, απλα βρήκε κάποιον να του δινει σημασία, να λεει τον πόνο του και να του κάνει την νταντά.

----------


## Deleted240217a

Ωραία τα λες ιωάννης2!!! Αν κάποιος έχει ένα πρόβλημα, να μην τον κάνουμε παρέα!! Και να τον λέμε και τρελό. Αν δεν είναι αυτό ρατσισμός τι είναι;

----------


## ioannis2

Πρεπει να κάνω επιλογη, όμως δεν εχω κατασταλάξει. Περιμενω παρακίνηση από κάποιον απ αυτους για να αποφασίσω. Σκέφτομαι όμως: Να επιλέξω αυτό που με ενθουσιάζει ή αυτό που με κριτήρια που έβαλα φαίνεται πιο λογικό και πιο εφικτό/βολικό?

----------


## Deleted-member171215

Είναι εγωιστικό και το γνωρίζω αυτό, αλλά είναι κάτι που το χρειάζομαι και το έχω ανάγκη μιας και συμβαίνει μια φορά τον χρόνο, πλησιάζει η ημερομηνία της άδειας μου και πραγματικά δεν ξέρω τι θα κάνω...

----------


## Deleted240217a

Τι θέλω και μιλάω; Σε κάποια άτομα ούτε τη ματιά μου!

----------


## Macgyver

Ο Ωνασης ελεγε , να εισαι σοβαρος στα επαγγελματικα σου , και τρελλος στα προσωπικα σου . Στο δευτερο διαφωνω, ειδαμε οτι τακανε μανταρα τα προσωπικα του . Ωστοσο λιγακι τρελα , δεν ειναι κακη . Λιγακι ομως . Ειναι και θεμα ιδιοσυγκρασιας , δεν υπαρχουν κανονες .

----------


## ftatl

σκεφτομαι οτι θα βρω παλι δουλεια να κοροιδευω τον κοσμακη.

----------


## elis

εγω παλι ειμαι ο επισημοσ γελωτοποιοσ τ ελληνικου κρατουσ καλα θα κανετε να γελατε με τισ
παπαντζεσ μου

----------


## elis



----------


## elis

αλλα εσεισ ειστε τοσο ηλιθιοι που ουτε αυτο δε μπορειτε να καταλαβετε
και δεν βλεπω να πληρωνομαι τωρα θα μου πεισ τωρα που καταλαβεσ
τι τα θεσ τα λεφτα με αυτα που καταλαβα γυριζωντασ τοσα χρονια και λεγοντασ μπαρουφεσ
καταλαβα την αληθεια κι η αληθεια με πονεσε γι αυτο και γινεται ολη αυτη η γελοιοποιηση που βλεπετε
φιλικα

----------


## deleted-member-09-05-2016

Σκεφτομαι της δυο αγαπημενες μου ταινιες.Το fight club και το seven.Αν δεν της εχετε δει,σας προτεινω να της δειτε.Αξιζει τον κοπο!

----------


## Remedy

πολυ καλες και οι δυο, αλλα παλιες.
απο πιο καινουριες, ειναι πολυ καλο το equaliser, απο ταινιες δρασης.

----------


## deleted-member-09-05-2016

> πολυ καλες και οι δυο, αλλα παλιες.
> απο πιο καινουριες, ειναι πολυ καλο το equaliser, απο ταινιες δρασης.


Ναι ειναι αρκετα παλιες αλλα φοβερες ταινιες! αλλη μια παλια ταινια που μου αρεσει ειναι το pulp fiction.Εχω δει σχεδον ολες της ταινιες του Quentin Tarantino.Το equaliser δεν το εχω δει.Θα το ψαξω τωρα στο google.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

.................................................. ....

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

Χαιρετω τον αλεξ77,τον Μακγκαιβερ και ολες τις ψυχολογοφεμινιστριες.

----------


## Gothly

> Χαιρετω τον αλεξ77,τον Μακγκαιβερ και ολες τις ψυχολογοφεμινιστριες.


το'ξερα οτι υποστηριζεις κι εσυ φεμινισμο  :Smile:

----------


## deleted_member27-11-2015

μπουρδελοκατασταση και μεσα και εξω...τι λετε να εχει περισοτερο ενδιαφερον??μμμμμ?

----------


## Deleted240217a

> Χαιρετω τον αλεξ77,τον Μακγκαιβερ και ολες τις ψυχολογοφεμινιστριες.


Καλησπέρα, να γίνεις κι εσύ ένας τέτοιος. ; )

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

Οι αλλοι με γραψαν στα αρχιδια τους εν τω μεταξυ,και μου απαντησατε εσεις  :Frown:

----------


## Deleted240217a

> Οι αλλοι με γραψαν στα αρχιδια τους εν τω μεταξυ,και μου απαντησατε εσεις


Γιατί εμείς έχουμε ψυχή αγόρι μου, δεν γράφουμε όπως δεν θέλουμε να μας γράφουν! Βλέπω ότι σε χαλάει όμως.........δεν πειράζει, σόδα ή ξύδι........

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

Eλα μωρε ολο νευρα

----------


## elis

εγω θελω να πω οτι με εχουν σακατεψει καθε κυταρο μου
εχω φθασει την ξεφτιλα και την γελοιοποιηση σε αλλα επιπεδα
και ειμαι ακομα εδω κι οσο ειμαι ακομα εδω θα λεω αυτεσ τισ παπαριεσ

----------


## Deleted240217a

Αλαφροϊσκιωτε το μόνο εύκολο είναι να κρίνουμε..........
Έλις δεν σου φταίει κανείς..........υπάρχουν καλοί άνθρωποι, θα μπορούσες να τους κρατήσεις και να μένεις μακρυά από λαμόγια.........αλλά επέλεξες το δεύτερο........λούσου τα τώρα.

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

Πλακιζω μωρε

----------


## elis

ναι τα λαμογια με φαγανε μπραβο το βρηκεσ

----------


## elis

ειμαι η τρελοκοτσιδου τησ διπλανησ πορτασ

----------


## elis

παρατηρηστε το μπουζουκι που μιλαει

----------


## elis

το θαυμα και η καταστροφη αυτου του κοσμου ειναι οι γυναικεσ
ταδε εφη ανωνυμοσ

----------


## elis

να παιξουμε και κανενα κομματι για το θεο που μασ εδωσε αυτη τη ζωη

----------


## elis

στα καψουρακια με πολλη λαβ και πολλη καψουρα

----------


## Gothly

δε τη παλευω με τη ζεστη. θελω ψοφοκρυο.
βγαινω απο το σπιτι κ νιωθω πως μπαινω σε μια γυαλα που βραζει που κοχλαζει :|
πως ζουν ακομη οι γεροι δε μπορω να το εξηγησω.
για 5 λεπτα βγαινεις κ σταζεις, 
κ μπαινεις στο λεωφορειο κ παθαινεις πανικο, 
φρικη η κωλοζεστη.
λες κ ειμαι στη σαχαρα
γιατι δεν εχουν βγαλει ρουχα τα οποια σε παγωνουν?

----------


## Gothly

α ναι κ εχεις κ τη γατα που ερχεται πανω σου μεχρι να ανεβασεις πυρετο απο τη θερμοκρασια που σου μεταφερει

----------


## elis

08 Α ΕΣΣΟ

----------


## elis

ΧΑΙΡΕΤΙΣΜΑΤΑ ΣΤΙΣ ΣΕΙΡΟΥΛΕΣ

----------


## Gothly

και συνεχιζω να σκεφτομαι γιατι σε αυτη τη κωλοχωρα με τοσο ηλιο δε βαζουν ηλιακη ενεργεια να κλεισουν τη δεη να τελειωνει το θεμα.
αλλα τι ρωταω..

----------


## elis

βαλανε αλλα τρεχουν και δε φτανουν με την εφορια

----------


## Macgyver

> Χαιρετω τον αλεξ77,τον Μακγκαιβερ και ολες τις ψυχολογοφεμινιστριες.




Γεια σου Αλαφ , που καλως αστειζεσαι .

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

Κανένας άνθρωπος δεν μπορεί να είναι ιδανικά πετυχημένος, μέχρι να βρει τη θέση του. Όπως μια ατμομηχανή, είναι δυνατός πάνω στη διαδρομή του και αδύναμος οπουδήποτε αλλού.
Orison Swet Marden
συγγραφέας

----------


## Remedy

και βεβαια μ αρεσει!
το εχω ποσταρει κι εγω, εδω. οχι στο music, σε αλλο θρεντ.

----------


## Macgyver

Καλημερα , ρεμ . Ωστε και σενα σαρεσει η .... μερα αυτη !!

----------


## Remedy

> Καλημερα , ρεμ . Ωστε και σενα σαρεσει η .... μερα αυτη !!


mais oui  :Wink: 
καλημερα και σε σενα  :Smile:

----------


## elis

εγω αυτο που περιτρανα καταλαβα εδω μεσα ειναι οτι ετσι ευκολα χαλανε οι ζωεσ απο μια μαλακια
τα δυο τα καινουρια θεματα ειναι η αποδειξη οτι μια μαλακια τησ στιγμησ μπορει να σ χαλασει ολη τη ζωη

----------


## Deleted240217a

> εγω αυτο που περιτρανα καταλαβα εδω μεσα ειναι οτι ετσι ευκολα χαλανε οι ζωεσ απο μια μαλακια
> τα δυο τα καινουρια θεματα ειναι η αποδειξη οτι μια μαλακια τησ στιγμησ μπορει να σ χαλασει ολη τη ζωη


Μπορεί και από μία κωλοαρρώστια να σου διαλυθεί η ζωή..........εγώ τη δικιά μου..........είναι σαν να μην την έζησα ποτέ, δεν ήμουν ποτέ ευτυχισμένη, παρα μόνο όταν χαπακωνόμουν με φάρμακα για την κατάθλιψη για πολύ μικρά διαστήματα, αλλά μέσα μου ήξερα ότι δεν ήμουν καλά.........ουσιαστικά καταστράφηκε η ζωή μου όταν ήμουν 8 χρονών........

----------


## PAPA

> Μπορεί και από μία κωλοαρρώστια να σου διαλυθεί η ζωή..........εγώ τη δικιά μου..........είναι σαν να μην την έζησα ποτέ, δεν ήμουν ποτέ ευτυχισμένη, παρα μόνο όταν χαπακωνόμουν με φάρμακα για την κατάθλιψη για πολύ μικρά διαστήματα, αλλά μέσα μου ήξερα ότι δεν ήμουν καλά.........ουσιαστικά καταστράφηκε η ζωή μου όταν ήμουν 8 χρονών........


Pillow είσαι μια χαρά άνθρωπος τουλάχιστον από τα γραφόμενα σου. Επίσης είσαι μια νέα γυναίκα. Η ζωή είναι μπροστά σου. Δεν σου διαλύθηκε η ζωή, δεν θέλω τέτοια!

----------


## Deleted240217a

Απλά βλέπω άλλους ανθρώπους που τα 'χουν όλα και εγώ λέω γιατί από μικρή να μου καταστράφηκε η ζωή; Έχω μια ασθένεια που είναι ανίατη, και ο κόσμος με αποφεύγει........Ποτέ κανείς δεν νοιάστηκε πραγματικά για μένα, όλοι τις ζωές τους κοιτάνε.........κάθομαι κάθε μέρα και σκέφτομαι τι βλακεία μου είπε ο ένας και ο άλλος, επειδή είμαι μόνη μου και δεν έχω τι να κάνω, χάλια ψυχολογία καθημερινά και κανείς δεν νοιάζεται, όλοι προσπερνούν και αποφεύγουν, ή με κάνουν χειρότερα......Λες και εμένα δεν με γέννησε μάνα, αλλά έζησα για να πληρώνω τις αμαρτίες των αλλωνών.......δεν έχω ζωή, ποτέ δεν είχα.........

----------


## Macgyver

> Απλά βλέπω άλλους ανθρώπους που τα 'χουν όλα και εγώ λέω γιατί από μικρή να μου καταστράφηκε η ζωή; Έχω μια ασθένεια που είναι ανίατη, και ο κόσμος με αποφεύγει........Ποτέ κανείς δεν νοιάστηκε πραγματικά για μένα, όλοι τις ζωές τους κοιτάνε.........κάθομαι κάθε μέρα και σκέφτομαι τι βλακεία μου είπε ο ένας και ο άλλος, επειδή είμαι μόνη μου και δεν έχω τι να κάνω, χάλια ψυχολογία καθημερινά και κανείς δεν νοιάζεται, όλοι προσπερνούν και αποφεύγουν, ή με κάνουν χειρότερα......Λες και εμένα δεν με γέννησε μάνα, αλλά έζησα για να πληρώνω τις αμαρτίες των αλλωνών.......δεν έχω ζωή, ποτέ δεν είχα.........



Pillow , κανενος η ζωη δεν ειναι τελεια , ολοι κουβαλαμε τον σταυρο μας . Μην εχεις αυταπατες . Οσο για την καταθλιψη σου , επειδη περασα ( και περναω , αλλα στα τελειωματα ειμαι ) πολυετη καταθλιψη , κλεισμενος σπιτι , δεν βοηθηθηκα απο κανεναν , παρα μονον απο ιδιες προσπαθειες , οι οποιες με καποιον τροπο τελικα απεδωσαν . Ημουν ομως παντα θετικος , δεν εχασα την αισιοδοξια μου , εκτος μεμονωμενων περιστασεων , ποτε δεν ειπα το ' γιατι σεμενα ' , ετσι ειναι η ζωη , δεν σε ρωταει τι θελεις , δεν παραπονεθηκα , αργισα λιγο ναντιδρασω , ολιγωρησα , αλλα τελικα ανελαβα δραση , και ειδα αποτελεσματα . Οσο τα βλεπεις μαυρα , ματρα θα παραμενουν . Δεν λεω να γινεις αιφνης party animal , αλλα σιγα σιγα , θα βρεις την εξοδο . Αισιοδοξια και πιστη στο τελικο αποτελεσμα . Ολα ερχονται σε αυτον που ξερει/μπορει και περιμενει . Και αυτα τα γραφω επειδη μιλας για καταθλιψη , αμα ηταν για αλλη ασθενεια , θα δηλωνα αγνοια . Η καταθλιψη ομως θεραπευεται , αλλα οχι με την σταση που διατηρεις .

----------


## deus

πιλλοου μην εισαι τοσο απαισιοδοξη (δεν ξερω αν η απαισιοδοξια οφειλεται στην καταθλιψη), μακαρι να χρησιμοποιουσες τις συμβουλες που δινεις σε αλλα μελη

----------


## deus

τι σκεφτομαι εεε?? χμμμ.... σκεφτομαι τι να φαω

----------


## Remedy

> πιλλοου μην εισαι τοσο απαισιοδοξη (δεν ξερω αν η απαισιοδοξια οφειλεται στην καταθλιψη), μακαρι να χρησιμοποιουσες τις συμβουλες που δινεις σε αλλα μελη


πολυ σωστο.
εισαι πολυ υποστηρικτικη και αισιοδοξη για αλλα μελη.
γιατι δεν σκεφτεσαι για λιγο ετσι και για σενα?

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> τι σκεφτομαι εεε?? χμμμ.... σκεφτομαι τι να φαω


φαε καμια μακαροναδα σπεσιαλ...

----------


## Deleted240217a

> πιλλοου μην εισαι τοσο απαισιοδοξη (δεν ξερω αν η απαισιοδοξια οφειλεται στην καταθλιψη), μακαρι να χρησιμοποιουσες τις συμβουλες που δινεις σε αλλα μελη





> πολυ σωστο.
> εισαι πολυ υποστηρικτικη και αισιοδοξη για αλλα μελη.
> γιατι δεν σκεφτεσαι για λιγο ετσι και για σενα?


Απλά τα άλλα μέλη έχουν κάθε λόγο να έχουν αυτοπεποίθηση και χαρά, εμένα μ' έχει απορρίψει η κοινωνία εξ' αρχής, δεν μου δίνει το δικαίωμα να ζήσω όπως θέλω αφού όλοι με απορρίπτουν, μου τη λένε, με κοροϊδεύουν, με στιγματίζουν...... Γι' αυτό λέω συνέχεια ότι έχω φτάσει στα όριά μου και τα 'χω ξεπεράσει κατά πολύ, δεν έχω άλλες αντοχές (εδώ και χρόνια), αλλά δεν θέλω να αυτοκτονήσω γιατί θα κάνω κακό στους γονείς μου. Μπλέκω συνέχεια με λάθος άτομα ή όλοι είναι έτσι δεν ξέρω! Εκτός από τα βαριά συμπτώματα και τις παρενέργειες έχω να αντιμετωπίσω και τους άλλους και έτσι κουβαλάω βαρύ φορτίο........Δεν είμαι το ίδιο εγώ λοιπόν με ένα κοριτσάκι που μόλις απλά χώρισε και έχει όλη τη ζωή μπροστά της να γνωρίσει όσους θέλει, εμένα η ζωή μου καταστράφηκε από τότε που ήμουν 8 χρονών και κατάλαβα τι είναι ζωή, χωρίς παιχνίδι, μόνο διάβασμα, χωρίς φίλους, χωρίς καν να μπορώ να συγκεντρωθώ και να καταλάβω τι διαβάζω, με το να με κοροϊδεύει όλη η τάξη στο σχολείο και όλοι να είναι εναντίον μου και πολλά άλλα στη συνέχεια.........

----------


## deleted-member-09-05-2016

Pillow μην το βαζεις κατω! κρατα γερα! εχω δει ανθρωπους να βγαινουν νικητες απ'τον καρκινο (εχω σαν αποδειξη την μητερα μου) την πρωτη φορα ειχε καρκινο της μητρας και την δευτερη του παχεως εντερου και βγηκε νικητρια! και ο πατερας μου την πρωτη φορα ειχε εναν μεγαλο ογκο στο χερι του και τα καταφερε! και απ'τον Μαιο του 2014 παλευουμε με τον καρκινο του πνευμονα και δωξα το Θεο προς το παρων τα παμε καλα.Σου φερνω αυτα τα παραδειγματα για να καταλαβεις οτι μπορεις να νικησεις την καταθλιψη! και αν θες την συμβουλη μου να μη δινεις σημασια τι λεει ο κοσμος για εσενα just give them the middle finger darling!

----------


## deleted-member-09-05-2016

Εγω μεσα μου αισθανομαι ανακουφιση που καναμε την αξονικη σημερα αλλα απ'την αλλη εχω αγχος για τα αποτελεσματα.Παντως ειναι για το καλο μας οποτε δεν πρεπει να φοβαμαι.

----------


## Deleted240217a

Σίγουρα το να έχεις καρκίνο δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο..........χαίρομαι που τα κατάφεραν οι δικοί σου άνθρωποι και τα καταφέρνουν........Εγώ όμως δεν έχω κατάθλιψη.........έχω κάτι πιο σοβαρό............και το ότι βοηθάω το κάνω για δύο λόγους, πρώτον για να βοηθήσω τον άλλον που είναι προσωρινά σε χάλια κατάσταση γιατί ξέρω τι περνάει επειδή το περνάω καθημερινά, και δεύτερον για μένα, να νιώσω λίγο χρήσιμη, όχι ότι το είχα ανάγκη ποτέ, είχα πάντα σοβαρότερα προβλήματα, η ψυχολόγος μου το είπε για το καλό μου.....Τα καλά μου δεν τα αναγνωρίζει κανένας........Στέκονται όλοι στην αρρώστια.....το μεσαίο δάχτυλο είναι ωραίο καμμιά φορά αλλά δεν μπορείς να το κάνεις σε όλους........Τι να πω........αντί να κοιτάξει ο καθένας πως να βελτιωθεί και να δει τα χάλια του, κοιτάνε να κατακρίνουν άρρωστους ανθρώπους........και κανείς δεν νοιάζεται......

----------


## Remedy

> Απλά τα άλλα μέλη έχουν κάθε λόγο να έχουν αυτοπεποίθηση και χαρά, εμένα μ' έχει απορρίψει η κοινωνία εξ' αρχής, δεν μου δίνει το δικαίωμα να ζήσω όπως θέλω αφού όλοι με απορρίπτουν, μου τη λένε, με κοροϊδεύουν, με στιγματίζουν...... Γι' αυτό λέω συνέχεια ότι έχω φτάσει στα όριά μου και τα 'χω ξεπεράσει κατά πολύ, δεν έχω άλλες αντοχές (εδώ και χρόνια), αλλά δεν θέλω να αυτοκτονήσω γιατί θα κάνω κακό στους γονείς μου. Μπλέκω συνέχεια με λάθος άτομα ή όλοι είναι έτσι δεν ξέρω! Εκτός από τα βαριά συμπτώματα και τις παρενέργειες έχω να αντιμετωπίσω και τους άλλους και έτσι κουβαλάω βαρύ φορτίο........Δεν είμαι το ίδιο εγώ λοιπόν με ένα κοριτσάκι που μόλις απλά χώρισε και έχει όλη τη ζωή μπροστά της να γνωρίσει όσους θέλει, εμένα η ζωή μου καταστράφηκε από τότε που ήμουν 8 χρονών και κατάλαβα τι είναι ζωή, χωρίς παιχνίδι, μόνο διάβασμα, χωρίς φίλους, χωρίς καν να μπορώ να συγκεντρωθώ και να καταλάβω τι διαβάζω, με το να με κοροϊδεύει όλη η τάξη στο σχολείο και όλοι να είναι εναντίον μου και πολλά άλλα στη συνέχεια.........


λυπαμαι για οσα εχεις ζησει, πιλοου, ειλικρινα..
αλλα τα πραγματα αλλαζουν!
παντα υπαρχει περιθωριο να βελτιωθουν τα πραγματα ακομα κι αν ξεκινησε κανεις με μια μεγαλη επιβαρυνση, σαν αυτη που περιγραφεις.
εγω βλεπω οτι μπορεις να ισορροπεις στην σκεψη σου, επομενως σιγουρα εχεις κανει προοδο και μπορεις να καταλαβαινεις και τι διαβαζεις και να επικοινωνεις με τους αλλους. κι αν οχι με ολους, με καποιους, μπορεις. ειναι βεβαιο.
καλως η κακως η αυτοπεποιθηση, η χαρα η αισιοδοξια, ειναι φαυλος κυκλος.
οπως σωστα λες, δεν μπορεσες να τα βρεις μεσα σου με οσα εζησες.
αν ομως, αν καταφερεις να τα βρεις εστω και τωρα, κι αν δεν ειναι πηγαια, αν καταφερεις να ΠΙΣΤΕΨΕΙΣ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΑ, να πιστεψεις οτι λειτουργουν, ισως βρισκοντας μια γενικοτερη πιστη μεσα σου, ας πουμε την πιστη στον θεο, αν νοιωθεις κατι τετοιο κι αν οχι, στον ανθρωπο, τοτε ολα μπορουν να γινουν.

----------


## Deleted240217a

> λυπαμαι για οσα εχεις ζησει, πιλοου, ειλικρινα..
> αλλα τα πραγματα αλλαζουν!
> παντα υπαρχει περιθωριο να βελτιωθουν τα πραγματα ακομα κι αν ξεκινησε κανεις με μια μεγαλη επιβαρυνση, σαν αυτη που περιγραφεις.
> εγω βλεπω οτι μπορεις να ισορροπεις στην σκεψη σου, επομενως σιγουρα εχεις κανει προοδο και μπορεις να καταλαβαινεις και τι διαβαζεις και να επικοινωνεις με τους αλλους. κι αν οχι με ολους, με καποιους, μπορεις. ειναι βεβαιο.
> καλως η κακως η αυτοπεποιθηση, η χαρα η αισιοδοξια, ειναι φαυλος κυκλος.
> οπως σωστα λες, δεν μπορεσες να τα βρεις μεσα σου με οσα εζησες.
> αν ομως, αν καταφερεις να τα βρεις εστω και τωρα, κι αν δεν ειναι πηγαια, αν καταφερεις να ΠΙΣΤΕΨΕΙΣ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΑ, να πιστεψεις οτι λειτουργουν, ισως βρισκοντας μια γενικοτερη πιστη μεσα σου, ας πουμε την πιστη στον θεο, αν νοιωθεις κατι τετοιο κι αν οχι, στον ανθρωπο, τοτε ολα μπορουν να γινουν.


Ρέμεντυ σ' ευχαριστώ. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι μαραζώνω καθημερινά και δεν πείραξα κανέναν! Δεν έχω κουράγιο μέσα μου, τίποτα, όσο νιώθω ότι οι άλλοι με απορρίπτουν ότι και να κάνω είναι ένα πολύ βαρύ φορτίο αυτό που κουβαλάω......και δεν σου μιλάω για όλα τα άλλα, παρενέργειες, συμπτώματα, καθημερινά προβλήματα που το κάνουν ακόμα πιο βαρύ! Ψάχνω να δω τι θετικό έχω στη ζωή μου! Τίποτα! Εγώ βουλιάζω, η οικογένειά μου βουλιάζει, η Ελλάδα βουλιάζει!! Και όλα αυτά γιατί; Γιατί οι άνθρωποι είναι κακοί και απαίσιοι, οι περισσότεροι τουλάχιστον, δεν μιλάω για εσάς εδώ.......Οπότε πως να πιστέψω στον άνθρωπο;; Θα φάω τα μούτρα μου πάλι......ούτε στο θεό πιστεύω, δεν γίνονται θαύματα και άνθρωποι αθώοι σκοτώνονται καθημερινά, καθώς και ζώα....άρα ποιός θεός;

----------


## deleted-member-09-05-2016

Pillow κουραγιο! και εγω στεναχωριεμαι παρα πολυ να βλεπω ανθρωπους αστεγους,πεινασμενους,αρρω στους και τα καημενα τα αδεσποτα ζωα μου σπαραζουν την καρδια (αγαπαω πολυ τα ζωα αλλα και τους ανθρωπους) τωρα οσο για τους σκοτωμους δυστηχως συμβαινει ειτε αυτο ειναι τροχαιο ατυχημα ειτε πολεμος κτλ.Η ψυχολογος σου ειναι καλη? σε βοηθαει?

----------


## Deleted240217a

> Pillow κουραγιο! και εγω στεναχωριεμαι παρα πολυ να βλεπω ανθρωπους αστεγους,πεινασμενους,αρρω στους και τα καημενα τα αδεσποτα ζωα μου σπαραζουν την καρδια (αγαπαω πολυ τα ζωα αλλα και τους ανθρωπους) τωρα οσο για τους σκοτωμους δυστηχως συμβαινει ειτε αυτο ειναι τροχαιο ατυχημα ειτε πολεμος κτλ.Η ψυχολογος σου ειναι καλη? σε βοηθαει?


Bulletproof σε συγχαίρω για την ανθρωπιά σου. Γενικά παντού υπάρχει μίσος πιστεύω και ειδικά προς εμάς τους άρρωστους ανθρώπους. Κι εμένα μου σπαράζει η καρδιά καθημερινά για τη ζωή μου, δεν αντέχεται άλλο!! Για τους σκοτωμούς δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως ο καλός θεούλης το επιτρέπει, εκτός και αν τα κάνει ο διάβολος αυτά. Αλλά και πάλι όλα αυτά μου φαίνονται παραμυθάκια, δεν μπορώ να πιστέψω σε κάτι τέτοιο...Όλοι το παραμικρό το σχολιάζουνε......από το τι μπλούζα φοράς, μέχρι το γιατί είσαι άρρωστος....Αν ήταν έτσι καλός ο θεούλης γιατί μας έφτιαξε τόσο γεμάτους από μίσος;; Εκτός και αν έχει να κάνει με ένα βίντεο που είδα, ότι για όλα ευθύνονται οι "μεγάλοι", που διευθύνουν τα πάντα ακόμα και τα μέσα, και μας επηρεάζουν αρνητικά μέχρι και να σκοτώνουμε τον συνάνθρωπό μας.......Το βίντεο βρίσκεται στις Ψυχώσεις στο θέμα "Προς αναζήτηση του πνευματικού εαυτού".......Η ψυχολόγος αυτή μου την έλεγε και τη σταμάτησα, να φανταστείς μια φορά μου είχε πει ότι μιλάει η αρρώστια και όχι εγώ, ε αι ........... δεσποινίς μου. Επίσης μετά πήγαινα σε έναν άλλον και ακόμα και αυτός παραδέχτηκε ότι είναι επιθετικός μαζί μου και τον διέκοψα........Κουβαλάω πολλά σημάδια......

----------


## deleted-member-09-05-2016

Και εγω αλλαξα αρκετους ψυχιατρους μεχρι να βρω αυτον που ειμαι τωρα.Ειδικα ενας παλιος ψυχιατρος που ειχα ητανε απιστευτα νευρικος οχι μονο με εμενα,με ολους! βεβαια καταλαβαινω οτι δεν ειναι ευκολη η δουλεια τους.Παντως συνεχεισε να ψαχνεις εναν καλο γιατρο για να σε βοηθαει ψυχολογικα.

----------


## Deleted240217a

Καμμιά δουλειά δεν είναι εύκολη!! Να φανταστείς, θεωρούσα τη δουλειά των ψυχιάτρων ως την πιο εύκολη, κάθονται εκεί και σου βγάζουν μια διάγνωση πανεύκολα ειδικά αν έχουν και πείρα, και το μόνο δύσκολο που έχουν να αντιμετωπίσουν είναι ακραίες περιπτώσεις όπου μπορεί ο άλλος να τους επιτεθεί λεκτικά ή σωματικά. Αλλά τους καταλαβαίνω τους τελευταίους, με τέτοια υπεροπτική συμπεριφορά που έχουν οι ψυχίατροι! Δύσκολο να βρω καλό γιατρό αν όχι αδύνατο, όπως δύσκολα να βρω καλό άνθρωπο για παρέα, για φίλο, για ταίρι.......Δεν πιστεύω σε θαύματα πλέον, και ούτε πρόκειται να ξαναπάω για ψυχοθεραπεία!

----------


## deleted-member-09-05-2016

Pillow υπαρχουν και καλοι ανθρωποι,μην απαγοητευεσαι! διαβασα μια απαντηση σου στο θεμα ''οι αντρες ελκονται απ'τα κακα κοριτσια'' οτι μεγαλυτεροι αντρες απο εσενα σε φλερταρουν.Αυτο δεν ειναι κακο.Τους αρεσεις και για να τους αρεσεις παει να πει οτι σε βρισκουν ωραια κοπελα! τωρα οσο για την φιλια ειναι δυσκολο αλλα οχι ακατορθωτο.Ξερεις και με ενα μελος της οικογενειας μας μπορουμε να γινουμε φιλοι! εχεις καποιο χομπυ? κατοικιδιο?

----------


## Deleted240217a

Bulletproof μακάρι να τους γνωρίσω αυτούς τους καλούς!! Μακάρι οι κακοί να τιμωρούνταν ή να μην υπήρχαν καθόλου! Υπάρχουν όμως και δυσκολεύουν τις ζωές των άλλων.......Το ότι είμαι ωραία δεν σημαίνει κάτι στην ψυχολογία μου όταν ο άλλος σε κάνει σκουπίδι, ίσως και από τη ζήλεια του επειδή είσαι πιο όμορφη, άρα πιο "αποδεκτή" ή πιο χαρούμενη που δεν ισχύει ούτε το ένα ούτε το άλλο σε μένα. Επίσης με χαλάει το να κάνω σχέση με κάποιον 15 χρόνια μεγαλύτερό μου. Για τη φιλία είναι δύσκολο για όλους πιστεύεις ή μόνο για μένα; Όσο για χόμπυ και κατοικίδιο δεν έχω.

----------


## deleted-member-09-05-2016

Για την φιλια πιστευω οτι ειναι δυσκολο για ολους.Βαζω μεσα και τον εαυτο μου.Εχω δει μεγαλες φιλιες να δυαλυονται μεσα σε λιγες ωρες.Η αληθεια ειναι οτι 15 χρονια ειναι μεγαλη διαφορα...που ξερεις ομως καποια στιγμη εκει που δεν το περιμενεις να βρεθει ενας κοντα στην ηλικια σου που να του αρεσεις! Θα σου εκανε καλο ενα χομπυ για να ξεχνιεσαι και τα κατοικιδια ειναι πολυ ομορφη συντροφια!

----------


## Deleted240217a

Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ για το χρόνο σου και τις απαντήσεις σου, συμφωνώ. Το θέμα δεν είναι αν αρέσω εξωτερικά, αλλά εσωτερικά λόγω του προβλήματος, και να βρεθεί και κατάλληλο άτομο, που θα θέλει τη συντροφιά μου και θα τη χαίρεται, θα με εκτιμά. Δυστυχώς έχω δοκιμάσει χόμπυ αλλά πάλι κι εκεί τα δικά μου σκέφτομαι, ότι δεν θα θέλουν οι άλλοι να συνεργαστούν μαζί μου.....με κυνηγάει παντού........όσο για το κατοικίδιο, θα το σκεφτώ, ευχαριστώ!

----------


## deleted-member-09-05-2016

Παρακαλω! δεν κανει τιποτα!

----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## Macgyver

Χρονια Πολλα στην Ολγα ! ( αν ειναι το πραματικο σου ονομα , το δικο μου ειναι ) , και ευχομαι , συν τω χρονο , να βρεις τον δρομο σου προς μια ευτυχεστερη ζωη . Αγγελος .

----------


## Remedy

> Χρονια Πολλα στην Ολγα ! ( αν ειναι το πραματικο σου ονομα , το δικο μου ειναι ) , και ευχομαι , συν τω χρονο , να βρεις τον δρομο σου προς μια ευτυχεστερη ζωη . Αγγελος .


(δεν ειναι αληθινο) αλλα προσυπογραφω κι εγω στις ευχες.

----------


## δελφίνι

Σας ευχαριστώ αν και δεν είναι το αληθινό μου όνομα.( για μένα δεν πρόκειται :Wink:

----------


## Remedy

(ναι, για σενα)

----------


## δελφίνι

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις ευχές! Δεχτές οι ευχές πάντα! Μακάρι και εγώ να ευτυχήσω στην ζωή μου για να είναι ευτυχισμένη και η μαμά και να μην μου την λέει.

----------


## Jackie

Σκέφτομαι πως κάτι πρέπει να κάνω μ' αυτή την τεράστια κρίση άγχους που μ' έχει πιάσει, αντί να κάθομαι και να σφίγγω τα δόντια.
Σκέφτομαι ακόμα πως είμαι ευχαριστημένη που τούτη τη στιγμή λείπουν οι δικοί μου κι έτσι δε στεναχωρούνται με μένα.
Ακόμα σκέφτομαι πως ο πονοκέφαλος έχει χτυπήσει κόκκινο, αλλά αυτός δε με πειράζει. Το άγχος με εξοντώνει.

----------


## elis

ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΙΑΤΣΑ ΤΗΣ ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗΣ ΘΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΠΑΝΤΑ Ο ΠΑΝΤΕΛΑΚΟΣ ΚΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΔΕΝ ΑΛΛΑΖΕΙ ΜΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ
ΚΑΙ ΓΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΑΞΙΖΕΙ ΝΑ ΖΕΙΣ ΑΞΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΕΘΑΝΕΙΣ ΑΞΙΖΕΙ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΧΡΥΣΑΦΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΚΟΣΜΟΥ
ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΠΟΥ Ο ΘΕΟΣ ΔΕ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΔΙΑΝΟΗΘΕΙ

----------


## elis



----------


## Κύκνος

> Σκέφτομαι πως κάτι πρέπει να κάνω μ' αυτή την τεράστια κρίση άγχους που μ' έχει πιάσει, αντί να κάθομαι και να σφίγγω τα δόντια.
> Σκέφτομαι ακόμα πως είμαι ευχαριστημένη που τούτη τη στιγμή λείπουν οι δικοί μου κι έτσι δε στεναχωρούνται με μένα.
> Ακόμα σκέφτομαι πως ο πονοκέφαλος έχει χτυπήσει κόκκινο, αλλά αυτός δε με πειράζει. Το άγχος με εξοντώνει.


Αχ, πόσο σε καταλαβαίνω όσον αφορά το άγχος...κι εμένα με εξοντώνει, αυτό είναι που με κάνει να θέλω να κοιμάμαι τη μέρα σύμφωνα με την ψυχολόγο μου αν και το είχα σκεφτεί κι από μόνη μου...μακάρι να βρίσκαμε ένα τρόπο να το αποβάλλουμε...εγώ πάντως όταν λείπουν οι δικοί μου νιώθω πιο ήρεμη γιατί όταν είναι σπίτι πάντα υπάρχει κάποια ένταση (μεταξύ τους κυρίως, η μαμά μου έχει έντονο ταμπεραμέντο και συχνά φωνάζει χωρίς να το καταλαβαίνει κι εγώ δεν μπορώ τις φωνές).

----------


## Deleted240217a

> Σκέφτομαι πως κάτι πρέπει να κάνω μ' αυτή την τεράστια κρίση άγχους που μ' έχει πιάσει, αντί να κάθομαι και να σφίγγω τα δόντια.
> Σκέφτομαι ακόμα πως είμαι ευχαριστημένη που τούτη τη στιγμή λείπουν οι δικοί μου κι έτσι δε στεναχωρούνται με μένα.
> Ακόμα σκέφτομαι πως ο πονοκέφαλος έχει χτυπήσει κόκκινο, αλλά αυτός δε με πειράζει. Το άγχος με εξοντώνει.


Jackie δεν γνωρίζω αν έχεις άλλη πάθηση, θα σου πρότεινα όμως να κάνεις ένα μπανάκι, να δεις μια ταινία αν σου αρέσει, να πας μια βόλτα με τα πόδια ή με το ποδήλατο, να χαζέψεις βιτρίνες, να κάτσεις να διαβάσεις κάτι σχετικά με τη δουλειά σου ή με το αντικείμενό σου αν έχεις σπουδάσει για να νιώσεις χρήσιμη, και εκτός από όλα αυτά, βρες την πηγή του άγχους σου, τι σε κάνει να αγχώνεσαι έτσι και λύστο. Αν δεν λύνεται, μήπως να έπαιρνες αντικαταθλιπτικά μαζί με ηρεμιστικά; Ίσως βοηθηθείς έτσι! Έχεις γιατρό που σε παρακολουθεί;

----------


## Jackie

pillow καλησπέρα. Οχι, ο πονοκέφαλος δεν είναι λόγω πάθησης. Διαβήτη έχω, αλλά είναι δόξα τω Θεώ ρυθμισμένος και η πίεση μου που μόλις την κοίταξα, φυσιολογική.
Κατάθλιψη δεν έχω. Είχα περάσει πριν χρόνια και ήταν ιδιαίτερα οδυνηρή. 
Θα ακολουθήσω τη συμβουλή σου. Θα σηκωθώ να πάω με τα πόδια μακριά, σε μια φίλη να πιούμε καφέ, καλό θα μου κάνει.
Ο γιατρός που με παρακολουθεί ειναι ο διαβητολόγος μου, ο οποίος με καθοδηγεί και στα θέματα άγχους. Ισως θα πρέπει, από το φθινοπωρο, να το δω κάποιον πιο ειδικευμένο επί του θέματος.
Θα το κοιτάξω, αν και με το δημόσιο που είμαι.. μόνο φάρμακα δίνουν.
Τέλος πάντων, μη γκρινιάζω. Να 'σαι καλά που ενδιαφέρθηκες και μου 'δωσες ιδέα. Μια ώρα περπάτημα, με μουσική που θα διαλέξω, μόνο καλό θα μου κάνει.

----------


## Jackie

Κύκνε (με την ωραία γραμματοσειρά) εγώ θέλω να λείπουν οι δικοί μου, ειδικά η κόρη μου που στεναχωριέται.
Βλέπεις, όσο και να προσπαθώ να της κρυφτώ, όλα τα καταλαβαίνει. Είναι και στην εφηβεία, ευαίσθητη ηλικία, οπότε.. νιώθω ενοχή.
Αυτό με τις φωνές, το καταλαβαίνω. Ισως είμαι κι εγώ λιγο σαν τη μαμά σου, φωνάζω.
Δεν ήμουν και ποτέ της υπομονής, οπότε γίνομαι πιεστική άθελα μου.
Κι άντε η ενοχή μετά, κι άντε ο κυκλος ξανά..

----------


## Deleted240217a

> pillow καλησπέρα. Οχι, ο πονοκέφαλος δεν είναι λόγω πάθησης. Διαβήτη έχω, αλλά είναι δόξα τω Θεώ ρυθμισμένος και η πίεση μου που μόλις την κοίταξα, φυσιολογική.
> Κατάθλιψη δεν έχω. Είχα περάσει πριν χρόνια και ήταν ιδιαίτερα οδυνηρή. 
> Θα ακολουθήσω τη συμβουλή σου. Θα σηκωθώ να πάω με τα πόδια μακριά, σε μια φίλη να πιούμε καφέ, καλό θα μου κάνει.
> Ο γιατρός που με παρακολουθεί ειναι ο διαβητολόγος μου, ο οποίος με καθοδηγεί και στα θέματα άγχους. Ισως θα πρέπει, από το φθινοπωρο, να το δω κάποιον πιο ειδικευμένο επί του θέματος.
> Θα το κοιτάξω, αν και με το δημόσιο που είμαι.. μόνο φάρμακα δίνουν.
> Τέλος πάντων, μη γκρινιάζω. Να 'σαι καλά που ενδιαφέρθηκες και μου 'δωσες ιδέα. Μια ώρα περπάτημα, με μουσική που θα διαλέξω, μόνο καλό θα μου κάνει.


Καλησπέρα, Jackie! Εννοούσα κυρίως αν έχεις κάποια άλλη ψυχική πάθηση, κρίμα που έχεις διαβήτη..Τα αντικαταθλιπτικά τα γράφουν και σε έντονο άγχος νομίζω, γι'αυτό καλό θα ήταν να δεις έναν ειδικό, ψυχίατρο κυρίως αλλά αν βρεις και καλό ψυχολόγο, ακόμα καλύτερα! Ευχαριστώ για την ευχή σου, κι εσύ το ίδιο. Μακάρι να μου 'καναν κι εμένα καλό οι βόλτες, αλλά μου μπαίνουν ιδέες στο μυαλό -ότι όλοι με κοιτάνε- και δεν τις χαίρομαι τις βόλτες....

----------


## Κύκνος

> Κύκνε (με την ωραία γραμματοσειρά) εγώ θέλω να λείπουν οι δικοί μου, ειδικά η κόρη μου που στεναχωριέται.
> Βλέπεις, όσο και να προσπαθώ να της κρυφτώ, όλα τα καταλαβαίνει. Είναι και στην εφηβεία, ευαίσθητη ηλικία, οπότε.. νιώθω ενοχή.
> Αυτό με τις φωνές, το καταλαβαίνω. Ισως είμαι κι εγώ λιγο σαν τη μαμά σου, φωνάζω.
> Δεν ήμουν και ποτέ της υπομονής, οπότε γίνομαι πιεστική άθελα μου.
> Κι άντε η ενοχή μετά, κι άντε ο κυκλος ξανά..


Α, δεν το ήξερα ότι έχεις παιδί...μόνη σου το μεγαλώνεις αν βέβαια επιτρέπεται η ερώτηση;
Πάντως μην νιώθεις ενοχές, κανένας δεν είναι τέλειος απλά προσπάθησε όσο μπορείς να μην την πιέζεις γιατί κι η δική μου μητέρα είναι δυστυχώς πιεστική κι είναι φορές που νιώθω να με πνίγει...ελπίζω να μην σε στεναχωρώ...

----------


## Jackie

Δεν ξέρω pillow, από μόνη μου έχω διαγνωσθεί ως πιθανή ιδψ, λόγω συνεχών τσεκαρισμάτων. *Επίμονων* τσεκαρισμάτων θα 'λεγα.
Κάποια στιγμή, θα επισκεφθώ κάποιον ειδικό. Ολο λέω κι όλο το αφήνω -δεν αντέχω τους γιατρούς. Και ποιος τους αντέχει, θα μου πεις.
Οσο για ψυχολόγο, ο εοπυυ δε νομιζω να διαθέτει. Ψυχίατρο μόνο. Κι ο ψυχίατρος του εοπυυ διατίθεται μόνο για φαρμακευτική αγωγή.
Αυτό δε νομίζω να με βοηθήσει. Γι' αυτό και τ' αφήνω.

----------


## Jackie

Κύκνε, εννοείται πως δεν με στεναχωρείς!
Εχω δυο παιδιά, είμαστε μια τετραμελής οικογένεια. Αναφέρομαι στη μικρότερη μου κόρη, γιατί είναι έφηβη, οπότε είναι περισσότερο ευαίσθητη, καταλαβαίνεις..
Η μεγάλη κόρη και ο άντρας μου, είναι στηρίγματα.
Αθελα μου, την πιέζω, τη μικρή! Μια με το ακατάστατο δωμάτιο (που με διαταράσσει όταν το βλέπω, σαν αποθήκη είναι!!), μια με τα ρούχα πεταμένα εδώ κι εκεί, μια με το 'να, μια με τ' άλλο (φυσιολογικά όλα για μια έφηβη, αλλά για μένα!!! ασε..) γίνομαι πιεστική, τόσο, που δε με αντέχω εγώ η ίδια!
Κι όλο λέω θα το κόψω, κι άντε πάλι απ' την αρχή..

----------


## Jackie

Πάντως τώρα κορίτσια, πάω για τη βόλτα-πρόταση της pillow. Πήρα και τη φίλη για τον καφέ..
Ολα καλά θα πάνε. Ελπίζω  :Smile:

----------


## Gothly

> Μια με το ακατάστατο δωμάτιο (που με διαταράσσει όταν το βλέπω, σαν αποθήκη είναι!!), μια με τα ρούχα πεταμένα εδώ κι εκεί, μια με το 'να, μια με τ' άλλο (φυσιολογικά όλα για μια έφηβη, αλλά για μένα!!! ασε..) γίνομαι πιεστική, τόσο, που δε με αντέχω εγώ η ίδια!
> Κι όλο λέω θα το κόψω, κι άντε πάλι απ' την αρχή..


που ειναι το προβλημα με ενα ακαταστατο δωματιο?
γιατι ξοδευεις ενεργεια, πιεζεις τη κορη σου και συγχρωνως και τον εαυτο σου? 
το ακαταστατο δωματιο ειναι κατι ασημαντο, δεν ειναι καν προβλημα.
Δε γνωριζω τα προβλημα τα σου, αλλα ποτε το προβλημα δεν ειναι το ακαταστατο δωματιο, ίσως να επικεντρωνεσαι εκει, γιατι μαλλον αποφευγεις να δεις το πραγματικο προβλημα που σε ενοχλει.
Και εν τελη, επειδη ειναι κ μεγαλη κοπελα, πρεπει και η ιδια να εκφραστει.
Αν δεν εκφραζεται όπως θελει ακόμη και μέσα στο ίδιο της το δωμάτιο φαντάσου πως θα νιώθει!!

----------


## Deleted240217a

Από γιατρούς του ΕΟΠΠΥ δεν ξέρω, νόμιζα ότι δεν είχαν ψυχίατρο! Μπορείς να πας όμως σε κέντρο ψυχικής υγείας που τα 'χει όλα, και ψυχολόγο και ψυχίατρο. Και δεν πληρώνεις τίποτα, ή πληρώνεις ελάχιστο ποσό! Είμαστε τώρα για έξοδα σε ψυχιάτρους - ψυχολόγους; Μόνο αν είναι κάποιος πλούσιος..
Κατα τ'άλλα συμφωνώ με τη Gothly, γιατί να το κάνεις αυτό στον εαυτό σου και το παιδί σου για ένα ασήμαντο λόγο;
Βρες την αιτία, σε όλα, στη συμπεριφορά σου, στη συμπεριφορά του παιδιού σου, και στο άγχος σου, και προσπάθησε αν γίνεται να τα λύσεις, μην πιέζεις τον εαυτό σου και τους γύρω σου!

----------


## elis

να σασ πω και γω τα κουφα μου
τη ζωη προσπαθουν να την εξηγησουν μεδιαφορεσ θεωριεσ απο ολα τα πεδια και για χιλιαδεσ χρονια
κι εχουμε και λεμε προσπαθουν να την εξηγησουν επιστημονικα κοινωνιολογικα ψυχολογικα ιατρικα
κλπ δλδ πχ ενα ανθρωποσ εχει καταθλιψη ετσι εξηγειται ιατρικα η εμπειρια τησ ζωησ τι λεει ειναι στεναχωρημενοσ
δε μπορει να κανει τιποτα οικονομικα πωσ εξηγειται ειναι εξοδο για την οικογενεια του
υπαρξιακα πωσ εξηγειται ο ιδιοσ εχει την απορια γτ ζει αφου παρουσιαζει ανικανοτητα
κοινωνιολογικα πωσ εξηγειται καπωσ θα εξηγειται 
ΤΟ ΚΟΥΦΟ ΠΟΥ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΜΕ ΟΛΕΣ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΠΑΠΑΝΤΖΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΠΡΑΓΜΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΘΕΩΡΙΕΣ
ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΕΞΗΓΟΥΝ ΑΠΟ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΗ ΣΚΟΠΙΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΟΛΑ ΠΕΡΙΓΡΑΦΟΥΝ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΠΡΑΓΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΕΣΕΙΣ ΟΙ ΤΡΕΛΛΟΙ ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΟΝΕΣ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΤΕ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΤΑΝΤΗΣΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΙΛΑΜΕ ΑΛΛΗ ΓΛΩΣΣΑ ΕΝΩ ΠΕΡΙΓΡΑΦΟΥΜΑΙ ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ
ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΤΟ ΜΑΡΙΝΑΚΙ38 ΑΝ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕ ΤΙ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΟΛΕΣ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΣΚΕΨΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΤΙΣ ΓΡΑΨΕΙ ΣΕ ΚΕΙΜΕΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΒΓΑΖΕΙ ΝΟΗΜΑ

----------


## elis

ΟΤΑΝ ΗΜΟΥΝ ΠΕΝΤΕ ΧΡΟΝΩΝ ΚΑΝΑΜΕ ΤΟ ΓΥΡΩ ΤΟΥ ΣΧΟΛΕΙΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΦΩΑΝΖΑΜΕ
ΙΡΑΚ ΙΡΑΝ ΣΥΡΙΑ ΠΑΚΙΣΤΑΝ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΜΑΣ ΠΑΤΕ ΕΚΔΡΟΜΗ ΘΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΒΙΕΤΝΑΜ
ΟΛΟΙ ΜΑΖΙ ΔΥΝΑΤΑ ΚΑΝΩΝΤΑΣ ΤΟ ΓΥΡΟ ΤΟΥ ΣΧΟΛΕΙΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΑΡΚΕΤΗ ΩΡΑ ΟΤΑΝ ΘΕΛΑΜΕ ΝΑ ΠΑΜΕ ΕΚΔΡΟΜΗ
ΜΙΑ ΤΑΞΗ ΣΑΝ ΤΑΛΙΜΠΑΝ ΑΥΤΑ ΟΤΑΝ ΗΜΟΥΝ ΠΕΝΤΕ ΧΡΟΝΩΝ 
ΑΠΟ ΕΚΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΑ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΑ 30 ΕΧΩ ΖΗΣΕΙ ΤΑ ΠΙΟ ΑΠΙΘΑΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΚΡΑΙΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΤΕ ΝΑ ΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΕΙΤΕ
ΕΧΩ ΖΗΣΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΔΕΚΑ ΖΩΕΣ ΕΧΩ ΔΟΥΛΕΨΕΙ ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΑΡΚΕΤΑ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΓΥΜΝΑΣΤΙΚΗ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΩ ΣΑΚΑΤΕΥΤΕΙ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΩΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΠΟΛΥ ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΕΤΕ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΤΑ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΔΕ ΜΕΤΑΝΙΩΝΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΚΑΛΑ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΟΡΟΙΔΕΥΑ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΩ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΝΑ ΠΕΘΑΝΩ

----------


## elis

ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΚΑΝΤΑΔΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΞΕΧΝΑΣ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΚΟΡΟΙΔΕΥΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΣΑΙ ΕΥΓΕΝΙΚΗ
Σ ΑΓΑΠΗΣΑ ΜΩΡΗ ΚΑΡΙΟΛΑ ΜΠΑΜ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΑΚΟΥΤΕΛΑ ΓΤ; ΓΤ ΕΤΣΙ 
ΜΗ ΔΙΝΕΤΕ ΣΗΜΑΣΙΑ Η ΚΑΝΤΑΔΑ ΤΩΝ ΔΕΚΑ

----------


## elis



----------


## elis

ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΟ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΕΥΡΩ-ΠΑΙΟΥΣ

----------


## Macgyver

Αυτος ο Σοιμπλε ειναι ανθελληνας και κακος ( για μην πω τιποτα βαρυτερο ) , ειναι ο μονος που φερνει εμποδια στις διαπραγμαματευσεις . Φανταστειτε τι λαος ειναι αυτοι οι κωλογερμανοι ( κρυφοναζι κατα πλειοψηφια ) που εχουν εκτοξευσει την δημοτικοτητα του στο 73% !! . Ο πατερας μου , αν και εχει καποια δοση ' βορειας ' νοοτροπιας , μια και μεναμε 10 χρονια στην Γενευη , και εδω αντιπροσωπευε επι 25 χρονια Γερμανικη εταιρεια , εχει να πει τα χειροτερα γι αυτους . Σκατοφαρα . Το ονειδος της Ευρωπης .

----------


## Jackie

> που ειναι το προβλημα με ενα ακαταστατο δωματιο?
> γιατι ξοδευεις ενεργεια, πιεζεις τη κορη σου και συγχρωνως και τον εαυτο σου? 
> το ακαταστατο δωματιο ειναι κατι ασημαντο, δεν ειναι καν προβλημα.
> Δε γνωριζω τα προβλημα τα σου, αλλα ποτε το προβλημα δεν ειναι το ακαταστατο δωματιο, ίσως να επικεντρωνεσαι εκει, γιατι μαλλον αποφευγεις να δεις το πραγματικο προβλημα που σε ενοχλει.
> Και εν τελη, επειδη ειναι κ μεγαλη κοπελα, πρεπει και η ιδια να εκφραστει.
> Αν δεν εκφραζεται όπως θελει ακόμη και μέσα στο ίδιο της το δωμάτιο φαντάσου πως θα νιώθει!!





> Από γιατρούς του ΕΟΠΠΥ δεν ξέρω, νόμιζα ότι δεν είχαν ψυχίατρο! Μπορείς να πας όμως σε κέντρο ψυχικής υγείας που τα 'χει όλα, και ψυχολόγο και ψυχίατρο. Και δεν πληρώνεις τίποτα, ή πληρώνεις ελάχιστο ποσό! Είμαστε τώρα για έξοδα σε ψυχιάτρους - ψυχολόγους; Μόνο αν είναι κάποιος πλούσιος..
> Κατα τ'άλλα συμφωνώ με τη Gothly, γιατί να το κάνεις αυτό στον εαυτό σου και το παιδί σου για ένα ασήμαντο λόγο;
> Βρες την αιτία, σε όλα, στη συμπεριφορά σου, στη συμπεριφορά του παιδιού σου, και στο άγχος σου, και προσπάθησε αν γίνεται να τα λύσεις, μην πιέζεις τον εαυτό σου και τους γύρω σου!


Nαι βρε παιδιά, το ξέρω πως δεν είναι σωστό, ούτε το πρόβλημα μου είναι ένα ακατάστατο δωμάτιο. Το πρόβλημα μου είναι πως με διαταράσσει η έντονη ακαταστασία.
Η σκόνη πχ δε με πειράζει καθόλου. Οταν όμως ένα πράμα δεν ειναi στη θέση του, αυτό με ενοχλεί αφάνταστα. Γι' αυτό πιστεύω πως έχω ιδψ.
Εξάλλου είναι και το μόνο θέμα που είμαι πιεστική. 

Τέλος πάντων πήγα βόλτα, καλύτερα είμαι.
pillow θα το κοιτάξω για το κέντρο ψυχικής υγείας, σ' ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Gothly

> Οταν όμως ένα πράμα δεν ειναi στη θέση του, αυτό με ενοχλεί αφάνταστα. Γι' αυτό πιστεύω πως έχω ιψδ.
> Εξάλλου είναι και το μόνο θέμα που είμαι πιεστική.


δε σε κρινω φυσικα, απλα πρεπει να κατανοήσεις οτι τα αντικειμενα/ρουχα ή οτι αλλο που βρισκονται στο δωματιο της κόρης σου είναι δικά της και είναι δική της ακαταστασία.
Πρεπει να εχει το προσωπικό της χώρο για να εκφράζεται όπως θέλει και το πιο πιθανό είναι απο τη πολύ πίεση να τα αφήνει έτσι ακατάστατα.
ειναι διαφορετικο να αρχισει να αφηνει απλυτα πιατα μεσα στο σαλονι, στο μπανιο (λεμε τωρα :P) στη βεραντα και διαφορετικο στο δωματιο της όπου είναι ο χωρος της και όχι ο δικός σου.

----------


## Jackie

Gothy σωστά. Το κατανοώ, πως δεν το κατανοώ.
Προσπαθώ, δεν τα καταφέρνω όμως.
Στα υπόλοιπα, δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα. Σ' αυτό ειναι που χωλαίνω, και πίστεψε με, δεν είναι επειδή το θέλω. *Δεν μπορώ* να κάνω διαφορετικά.
Οπως για παράδειγμα σήμερα, δεν μπορούσα να μη τσεκάρω ξανά και ξανά αν είναι τα φώτα κλειστά, το τηλέφωνο στη θέση του, τα μάτια της κουζίνας κλειστά, πριν φύγω.
Θέλω να πω, δεν είναι θέμα εξουσίας, τύπου, εδώ εγώ κανονίζω κι εσύ υπακούς! Ποτέ δεν ήταν έτσι!

----------


## Gothly

> Θέλω να πω, δεν είναι θέμα εξουσίας, τύπου, εδώ εγώ κανονίζω κι εσύ υπακούς! Ποτέ δεν ήταν έτσι!


σκέφτηκες όμως ποτέ οτι μπορεί να το βλέπει έτσι?
γνωρίζει που οφείλεται η συμπεριφορά σου δλδ?

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> ξανά και ξανά


εγω συμπερενω οτι δεν ειναι πια κ τοσο τραγικο αυτο που περιγραφεις αρκει να το κανεις για μια φορα δεν ειπαμε να το κανεις 500 φορες τη μερα.. πολοι κοιτανε να δουν αν εβγαλαν το σιδερο απο τη πριζα πριν φυγουν απο το σπιτι..

----------


## Deleted240217a

> Αυτος ο Σοιμπλε ειναι ανθελληνας και κακος ( για μην πω τιποτα βαρυτερο ) , ειναι ο μονος που φερνει εμποδια στις διαπραγμαματευσεις . Φανταστειτε τι λαος ειναι αυτοι οι κωλογερμανοι ( κρυφοναζι κατα πλειοψηφια ) που εχουν εκτοξευσει την δημοτικοτητα του στο 73% !! . Ο πατερας μου , αν και εχει καποια δοση ' βορειας ' νοοτροπιας , μια και μεναμε 10 χρονια στην Γενευη , και εδω αντιπροσωπευε επι 25 χρονια Γερμανικη εταιρεια , εχει να πει τα χειροτερα γι αυτους . Σκατοφαρα . Το ονειδος της Ευρωπης .


Πρώτη φορά θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου!! Λάικ!!

----------


## 1984muzzy

> σκέφτηκες όμως ποτέ οτι μπορεί να το βλέπει έτσι?
> γνωρίζει που οφείλεται η συμπεριφορά σου δλδ?


Αν η jackie ειναι όντως ΙΔΨ δεν υπάρχει κανένας λόγος να βάζει στο μυαλό της ένα ακόμα πράγμα να σκέφτεται και να ενοχοποιεί τον εαυτό της.
Εν προκειμένω να εκλογικεύει το τι μπορεί (εντελώς υποθετικά) να σκέφτεται η μικρή. Επίσης, αν ειναι όντως ΙΔΨ, οπως γράφει χαρακτηριστικά *δεν μπορεί* να μην το κάνει και δεν υπάρχει γιατί. Γιατι απλά δεν μπορεί. 

Jackie σε κάθε περίπτωση καλό είναι οι διαγνώσεις αυτές να γίνονται απο ειδικούς. Κατανοώ βέβαια οτι εξαιτίας ακριβώς της ψυχολογικής σου κατάστασης,
η όποια αυτο-διάγνωση ειναι ίσως αναπόφευκτη. Αυτα που αναφέρεις περί τσεκαρισμάτων έχουν να κάνουν με 2 σίγουρα χαρακτηριστικά, τον έλεγχο και την αμφιβολία.
Κατανοητά και τα δυο νομίζω. Αυτα όμως δεν αρκούν για να μιλήσει κάποιος για τέτοιου είδους διαταραχή. Για να στο πώ διαφορετικά, εγω ειμαι ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικός αλλά δεν κάνω τίποτα απο τα παραπάνω που αναφέρεις. Επίσης το δωμάτιο μου ειναι 'επιμελώς' ακατάστατο.

Εγω θα σε συμβούλευα να κάνεις υπομονή μέχρι να δείς κάποιον ειδικό και μέχρι τότε, προσπάθησε ΌΣΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΝΑΤΟ να μη βάζεις ταμπέλες στον εαυτό σου γιατι του κάνεις κακό.

----------


## Deleted240217a

Muzzy δεν είπαμε να αισθάνεται ευθύνες η Jackie, αλλά να πάει γρήγορα στο γιατρό, να μην το καθυστερεί γιατί έτσι κάνει κακό στον εαυτό της και στο παιδί της! Όλα αυτά τα συμπλέγματα που προκαλούνται από την ΙΨΔ, θα περάσουν και στο παιδί και δεν φταίει σε τίποτα!! Εμείς πάμε να προστατεύσουμε και τις δύο, γιατί αν το παιδί δεν είναι καλά δεν θα είναι ούτε και η μάνα, και αυτό είναι αλυσίδα, και, παρεπιπτόντως, είναι πολύ θετικό ότι χάρηκε τη βόλτα της η Jackie.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> να μη βάζεις ταμπέλες στον εαυτό σου γιατι του κάνεις κακό.


αν ολοι το ειχαν καταλαβει αυτο τωρα θα ηταν μια χαρα ακομα κ με οπιοδηποτε χαρακτηριστικο κ αν ειχαν

----------


## 1984muzzy

> αν ολοι το ειχαν καταλαβει αυτο τωρα θα ηταν μια χαρα ακομα κ με οπιοδηποτε χαρακτηριστικο κ αν ειχαν


Δε ξέρω αν θα ήταν μια χαρά, πάντως σίγουρα δεν ειναι καλή ιδέα να το κάνουμε αυθαίρετα. 
Όπως και να χει πάντως, μετά απο επίσκεψη σε κάποιον ειδικό, ο θεραπευτής είτε έμμεσα, είτε άμεσα σε κάποια φάση θα στο πεί. Σου συμβαίνει αυτό.
'''''Ανήκεις'''' εκεί. Το θέμα ειναι μπορείς εσύ να το στηρίξεις? Μπορεις να αποδεχτείς εσυ ο ίδιος τον εαυτό σου με την τάδε ταμπέλα? Ψυχολογικά εννοώ.
Αν κάποιος τα έχει καλά με τον εαυτό του και γενικότερα παίζουν κάποιες σχετικά υγιείς ισορροπίες, δεν τρέχει και τίποτα, το αποδέχεται.
Σίγουρα όμως υπάρχουν και περιπτώσεις που όπως και να χει δε μπορείς να το στηρίξεις. Μια σοβαρή ασθένεια για παράδειγμα. Εκεί τα πράγματα γίνονται πολύ ζορικα.

----------


## deleted_member27-11-2015

Πεταγωμε να φτιαξω την βαλιτσα μου να βρω ταυτοτητες διαβατηρια και ξαναρχωμε

----------


## Gothly

> Αν η jackie ειναι όντως ΙΔΨ δεν υπάρχει κανένας λόγος να βάζει στο μυαλό της ένα ακόμα πράγμα να σκέφτεται και να ενοχοποιεί τον εαυτό της.
> Εν προκειμένω να εκλογικεύει το τι μπορεί (εντελώς υποθετικά) να σκέφτεται η μικρή. Επίσης, αν ειναι όντως ΙΔΨ, οπως γράφει χαρακτηριστικά *δεν μπορεί* να μην το κάνει και δεν υπάρχει γιατί. Γιατι απλά δεν μπορεί. 
> 
> Jackie σε κάθε περίπτωση καλό είναι οι διαγνώσεις αυτές να γίνονται απο ειδικούς. Κατανοώ βέβαια οτι εξαιτίας ακριβώς της ψυχολογικής σου κατάστασης,
> η όποια αυτο-διάγνωση ειναι ίσως αναπόφευκτη. Αυτα που αναφέρεις περί τσεκαρισμάτων έχουν να κάνουν με 2 σίγουρα χαρακτηριστικά, τον έλεγχο και την αμφιβολία.
> Κατανοητά και τα δυο νομίζω. Αυτα όμως δεν αρκούν για να μιλήσει κάποιος για τέτοιου είδους διαταραχή. Για να στο πώ διαφορετικά, εγω ειμαι ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικός αλλά δεν κάνω τίποτα απο τα παραπάνω που αναφέρεις. Επίσης το δωμάτιο μου ειναι 'επιμελώς' ακατάστατο.
> 
> Εγω θα σε συμβούλευα να κάνεις υπομονή μέχρι να δείς κάποιον ειδικό και μέχρι τότε, προσπάθησε ΌΣΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΝΑΤΟ να μη βάζεις ταμπέλες στον εαυτό σου γιατι του κάνεις κακό.


Δεν ειπα στη γυναικα να παει να αυτοκτονησει απο τις τυψεις. σιγα πια.
εκτος ομως απο το να εκλογικευουμε υποθετικα μπορουμε κ να συζητάμε με το παιδι μας. αλλα δε ξερω το ολο στορυ της υποθεσης μπορει ήδη να μιλαει με τη κορη της.
ομως και το οτι η κορη της πιεζεται τοσο πολυ ειναι κ αυτο θεματακι, μπορει μελλοντικα να γυρισουν καποια πραγματα μπουμερανγκ, η πολυ καταπιεση οδηγει ευκολα στην 'εκρηξη' και στο συγκεκριμενη δεν αναφερομαι στη τζακι κ τη κορη της αλλα γενικα σε ενδοοικογενειακα θεματα.
περι ιδψ δε γνωριζω φυσικα κουβεντα κανουμε.

----------


## Deleted240217a

> αν ολοι το ειχαν καταλαβει αυτο τωρα θα ηταν μια χαρα ακομα κ με οπιοδηποτε χαρακτηριστικο κ αν ειχαν


Εγώ το κατάλαβα έστω και αργά και έπαψα να το κάνω.

----------


## Deleted240217a

> Δε ξέρω αν θα ήταν μια χαρά, πάντως σίγουρα δεν ειναι καλή ιδέα να το κάνουμε αυθαίρετα. 
> Όπως και να χει πάντως, μετά απο επίσκεψη σε κάποιον ειδικό, ο θεραπευτής είτε έμμεσα, είτε άμεσα σε κάποια φάση θα στο πεί. Σου συμβαίνει αυτό.
> '''''Ανήκεις'''' εκεί. Το θέμα ειναι μπορείς εσύ να το στηρίξεις? Μπορεις να αποδεχτείς εσυ ο ίδιος τον εαυτό σου με την τάδε ταμπέλα? Ψυχολογικά εννοώ.
> Αν κάποιος τα έχει καλά με τον εαυτό του και γενικότερα παίζουν κάποιες σχετικά υγιείς ισορροπίες, δεν τρέχει και τίποτα, το αποδέχεται.
> Σίγουρα όμως υπάρχουν και περιπτώσεις που όπως και να χει δε μπορείς να το στηρίξεις. Μια σοβαρή ασθένεια για παράδειγμα. Εκεί τα πράγματα γίνονται πολύ ζορικα.


Και στις σοβαρές ασθένειες γίνεται. Γιατί να μπεις στο ρόλο που θέλουν να σε βάλουν; Ότι δηλώσεις είσαι!

----------


## 1984muzzy

> Δεν ειπα στη γυναικα να παει να αυτοκτονησει απο τις τυψεις. σιγα πια.
> εκτος ομως απο το να εκλογικευουμε υποθετικα μπορουμε κ να συζητάμε με το παιδι μας. αλλα δε ξερω το ολο στορυ της υποθεσης μπορει ήδη να μιλαει με τη κορη της.
> ομως και το οτι η κορη της πιεζεται τοσο πολυ ειναι κ αυτο θεματακι, μπορει μελλοντικα να γυρισουν καποια πραγματα μπουμερανγκ, η πολυ καταπιεση οδηγει ευκολα στην 'εκρηξη' και στο συγκεκριμενη δεν αναφερομαι στη τζακι κ τη κορη της αλλα γενικα σε ενδοοικογενειακα θεματα.
> περι ιδψ δε γνωριζω φυσικα κουβεντα κανουμε.


Gothly άραξε. Δεν είπα οτι είπες κάτι τόσο σκληρό ούτε κάτι παρεμφερές με αυτοκ... Ούτε καν όμως!
Θα σου πω με πολύ λίγα λόγια τι συμβαινει με την ΙΔΨ και πως το συσχετίζω με το οτι δεν ειναι καλή ιδέα να μπαίνει στο μυαλό της μικρής (μήπως η μικρή σκέφτεται οτι η μητέρα της την εξουσιάζει κλπ). Στην ΙΔΨ αν εισαι σε κακή φάση και βυθισμένος μέσα στην ocd την ίδια, νιώθεις αν μη τι άλλο... ΒΑΡΙΑ ΕΝΟΧΟΣ. Απο μόνος σου! Έτσι απλά. Γενικότερα έχουν μια τάση αυτοι οι άνθρωποι να μπαίνουν στο μυαλό των άλλων. Ατυχώς. Δεν το θέλουν, απλως το κάνουν. Προσπαθούν να καταλάβουν τι σκέφτεται ο άλλος. Οπότε εν προκειμένω, καλύτερα θα ήταν να μη σκέφτεται ή να μην τις θέτουμε υπόνοιες για το τι μπορεί να σκέφτεται η μικρή για εκείνη. Αυτό λέω. τίποτα παραπάνω.
Και κάτι άλλο. Το σημαντικότερο. ΕΧΕΙ Η JACKIE ΙΔΨ? Αυτό καλό ειναι να συζητηθεί με ειδικό. Ειναι πολυπαραγοντική η όποια διάγνωση.

----------


## primal71

> Δε ξέρω αν θα ήταν μια χαρά, πάντως σίγουρα δεν ειναι καλή ιδέα να το κάνουμε αυθαίρετα. 
> Όπως και να χει πάντως, μετά απο επίσκεψη σε κάποιον ειδικό, ο θεραπευτής είτε έμμεσα, είτε άμεσα σε κάποια φάση θα στο πεί. Σου συμβαίνει αυτό.
> '''''Ανήκεις'''' εκεί. Το θέμα ειναι μπορείς εσύ να το στηρίξεις? Μπορεις να αποδεχτείς εσυ ο ίδιος τον εαυτό σου με την τάδε ταμπέλα? Ψυχολογικά εννοώ.
> Αν κάποιος τα έχει καλά με τον εαυτό του και γενικότερα παίζουν κάποιες σχετικά υγιείς ισορροπίες, δεν τρέχει και τίποτα, το αποδέχεται.
> Σίγουρα όμως υπάρχουν και περιπτώσεις που όπως και να χει δε μπορείς να το στηρίξεις. Μια σοβαρή ασθένεια για παράδειγμα. Εκεί τα πράγματα γίνονται πολύ ζορικα.


ανηκεις εκει ταμπελα ......υγιεισ ισορροπιες ε και αποδοχη ..... ολα αυτα ειναι ψυχοθεραπεια η eurogroup,,,,,

----------


## 1984muzzy

> ανηκεις εκει ταμπελα ......υγιεισ ισορροπιες ε και αποδοχη ..... ολα αυτα ειναι ψυχοθεραπεια η eurogroup,,,,,


Έβαλα την λέξη ''ανήκεις'' σε πολλά εισαγωγικά επίτηδες γιατί σε σχέση με αυτό που περιγράφω ίσως ακούγεται σκληρή. Αυτο ειναι ενα γεγονός. Ειναι όμως και μια πραγματικότητα να μιλήσει ανοιχτά για κάποια ζητήματα που αφορούν τον θεραπευόμενο. Ίσως κάποιος ειδικός να την αντικαθιστούσε με κάποια άλλη. Εμένα σε κάθε περίπτωση, αυτή ειναι η γνώμη μου. Εσύ όμως γιατί ειρωνευεσαι?

----------


## Macgyver

> (ναι, για σενα)



χα χα ! καλο χιουμορ η παρενθεση .

----------


## deleted-member-09-05-2016

> Αυτος ο Σοιμπλε ειναι ανθελληνας και κακος ( για μην πω τιποτα βαρυτερο ) , ειναι ο μονος που φερνει εμποδια στις διαπραγμαματευσεις . Φανταστειτε τι λαος ειναι αυτοι οι κωλογερμανοι ( κρυφοναζι κατα πλειοψηφια ) που εχουν εκτοξευσει την δημοτικοτητα του στο 73% !! . Ο πατερας μου , αν και εχει καποια δοση ' βορειας ' νοοτροπιας , μια και μεναμε 10 χρονια στην Γενευη , και εδω αντιπροσωπευε επι 25 χρονια Γερμανικη εταιρεια , εχει να πει τα χειροτερα γι αυτους . Σκατοφαρα . Το ονειδος της Ευρωπης .


Ναι και εγω το εχω ακουσει αυτο για τους Γερμανους.Συνηθως μου λενε οτι ειναι πολυ ψυχροι.Δεν εχω ομως προσωπικη εμπειρια μονο μια ηλικιωμενη Γερμανιδα ειχα γνωρισει στο νοσοκομειο οταν νοσηλευοταν ο αντρας της (Ελληνας ηταν) και μου φανηκε μια χαρα σαν ατομο.Αληθεια η Γενευη πως ειναι? ωραιο μερος?

----------


## primal71

> Έβαλα την λέξη ''ανήκεις'' σε πολλά εισαγωγικά επίτηδες γιατί σε σχέση με αυτό που περιγράφω ίσως ακούγεται σκληρή. Αυτο ειναι ενα γεγονός. Ειναι όμως και μια πραγματικότητα να μιλήσει ανοιχτά για κάποια ζητήματα που αφορούν τον θεραπευόμενο. Ίσως κάποιος ειδικός να την αντικαθιστούσε με κάποια άλλη. Εμένα σε κάθε περίπτωση, αυτή ειναι η γνώμη μου. Εσύ όμως γιατί ειρωνευεσαι?


 καθε φορα που διαβαζω για ισορροπιες που αποδεχομαστε νοιωθω παλι σαν εκεινους τους ευρωπαιους που προσπαθουν να στηριξουν τις ψευδοθεωριες τους στον πονεμενο κοσμακη

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> Αυτος ο Σοιμπλε ειναι ανθελληνας και κακος ( για μην πω τιποτα βαρυτερο ) , ειναι ο μονος που φερνει εμποδια στις διαπραγμαματευσεις . Φανταστειτε τι λαος ειναι αυτοι οι κωλογερμανοι ( κρυφοναζι κατα πλειοψηφια ) που εχουν εκτοξευσει την δημοτικοτητα του στο 73% !! . Ο πατερας μου , αν και εχει καποια δοση ' βορειας ' νοοτροπιας , μια και μεναμε 10 χρονια στην Γενευη , και εδω αντιπροσωπευε επι 25 χρονια Γερμανικη εταιρεια , εχει να πει τα χειροτερα γι αυτους . Σκατοφαρα . Το ονειδος της Ευρωπης .


Αυτο που απο τη μια βριζουμε τους γερμανους και απο την αλλη θελουμε να ειμαστε στην συμμαχια τους,ποτε δεν το καταλαβα.

----------


## deleted-member-09-05-2016

Σκεφτομαι οτι αυριο το πρωι πρεπει να ειμαι καλα ψυχολογικα προετιμασμενη γιατι θα παρω τα αποτελεσματα της αξονικης του πατερα μου.Κανουμε αξονικες σχεδον καθε μηνα.Ολοι μου λενε οτι πρεπει να γινει ρουτινα και να μην φοβαμαι αλλα εγω εχω αγχος και φοβαμαι.Πρωτα θα παρουμε της αξονικες απο εκει που μενουμε (επαρχια) και μετα τα στελνουμε στην Αθηνα στο Σωτηρια αλλα και στην Πατρα στον Αγιο Ανδρεα που εκανε της ακτινοβολιες.Συγνωμη αν σας ριχνω ψυχολογικα.Ευχομαι αυριο να εχω ευχαριστα νεα να σας πω.

----------


## Macgyver

> Αυτο που απο τη μια βριζουμε τους γερμανους και απο την αλλη θελουμε να ειμαστε στην συμμαχια τους,ποτε δεν το καταλαβα.



Το οτι ειμαστε με το μερος των ισχυρων , ειναι προς το συμφερον μας , αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι δεν ειναι σκατοφαρα . Οντας μικρη χωρα , πρεπει να εχουμε συμμαχους . Αλλο συμφερον , αλλο συμπαθεια .

----------


## Macgyver

> Σκεφτομαι οτι αυριο το πρωι πρεπει να ειμαι καλα ψυχολογικα προετιμασμενη γιατι θα παρω τα αποτελεσματα της αξονικης του πατερα μου.Κανουμε αξονικες σχεδον καθε μηνα.Ολοι μου λενε οτι πρεπει να γινει ρουτινα και να μην φοβαμαι αλλα εγω εχω αγχος και φοβαμαιω.


Διαισθητικα λεω οτι θα ειναι καλα τα αποτελεσματα .

----------


## deleted-member-09-05-2016

Σ'ευχαριστω πολυ macgyver!

----------


## Jackie

> Αν η jackie ειναι όντως ΙΔΨ δεν υπάρχει κανένας λόγος να βάζει στο μυαλό της ένα ακόμα πράγμα να σκέφτεται και να ενοχοποιεί τον εαυτό της.
> Εν προκειμένω να εκλογικεύει το τι μπορεί (εντελώς υποθετικά) να σκέφτεται η μικρή. Επίσης, αν ειναι όντως ΙΔΨ, οπως γράφει χαρακτηριστικά *δεν μπορεί* να μην το κάνει και δεν υπάρχει γιατί. Γιατι απλά δεν μπορεί. 
> 
> Jackie σε κάθε περίπτωση καλό είναι οι διαγνώσεις αυτές να γίνονται απο ειδικούς. Κατανοώ βέβαια οτι εξαιτίας ακριβώς της ψυχολογικής σου κατάστασης,
> η όποια αυτο-διάγνωση ειναι ίσως αναπόφευκτη. Αυτα που αναφέρεις περί τσεκαρισμάτων έχουν να κάνουν με 2 σίγουρα χαρακτηριστικά, τον έλεγχο και την αμφιβολία.
> Κατανοητά και τα δυο νομίζω. Αυτα όμως δεν αρκούν για να μιλήσει κάποιος για τέτοιου είδους διαταραχή. Για να στο πώ διαφορετικά, εγω ειμαι ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικός αλλά δεν κάνω τίποτα απο τα παραπάνω που αναφέρεις. Επίσης το δωμάτιο μου ειναι 'επιμελώς' ακατάστατο.
> 
> Εγω θα σε συμβούλευα να κάνεις υπομονή μέχρι να δείς κάποιον ειδικό και μέχρι τότε, προσπάθησε ΌΣΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΝΑΤΟ να μη βάζεις ταμπέλες στον εαυτό σου γιατι του κάνεις κακό.


Αυτό έχω σκοπό να κάνω. Κάποια στιγμή, γιατί τώρα με όλες αυτές τις καταστάσεις, ακόμα κι ο έλεγχος της γλυκοζυλιωμένης μου (διαβήτης γαρ) αναβλήθηκε.
Οσο για τις ταμπέλες, έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο. Είναι κουραστικές κι οδυνηρές.. 
Να σου πω όμως και κάτι άλλο, ανακουφιστικό. Είμαι σε κάποια συγκέντρωση πχ. Μου περνάει κάποια ιδέα ή ο φόβος μάλλον, πως θα κάνω κάτι απρεπές -άθελα μου φυσικά.
Και δεν θα μπορώ να το ελέγξω. Ε, πες πως είναι πλασέμπο, από τότε που διάβασα πως αυτό είναι σύνηθες στους ιδψ, έρχεται βέβαια η σκέψη, αλλά δεν φοβάμαι πως θα το κάνω! Μεγάλο πράμα αυτό muzzy!

----------


## Jackie

> Muzzy δεν είπαμε να αισθάνεται ευθύνες η Jackie, αλλά να πάει γρήγορα στο γιατρό, να μην το καθυστερεί γιατί έτσι κάνει κακό στον εαυτό της και στο παιδί της! Όλα αυτά τα συμπλέγματα που προκαλούνται από την ΙΨΔ, θα περάσουν και στο παιδί και δεν φταίει σε τίποτα!! Εμείς πάμε να προστατεύσουμε και τις δύο, γιατί αν το παιδί δεν είναι καλά δεν θα είναι ούτε και η μάνα, και αυτό είναι αλυσίδα, και, παρεπιπτόντως, είναι πολύ θετικό ότι χάρηκε τη βόλτα της η Jackie.


pillow η βόλτα ήταν ανακουφιστική. Το ίδιο και ο καφές μετά.
Να πω, πως η μικρή μου είναι καλά, είναι μια χαρά. Της έχω μιλήσει, της έχω εξηγήσει και το έχει κατανοήσει.
Είναι βέβαια μες στην επανάσταση της εφηβείας, αλλά αυτό είναι αναμενόμενο και απόλυτα φυσιολογικά. Καλά κανει και επαναστατεί.
Μου τα χώνει αρκούντως για το δωμάτιο, ανταποδίδω κι εγώ μ' όλη μου την καρδιά, αλλά, αυτή είναι η σύγκρουση μας. Η μόνη μπορώ να πω.

----------


## Jackie

Gothly, τα έχουμε συζητήσει με τη μικρή, κατανοεί, ευτυχώς, κατανοεί και ενίοτε στηρίζει.
Με τον διαβήτη είχαμε περάσει παρόμοια. Χτύπαγε κοκκινο, μ' έκανε κουρέλι κι επειδή ήταν ασυμπτωματικός δεν ήξερα τι είχα.
Μόλις διαγνώστηκα και ρυθμίστηκε, όλα επανήλθαν. Τώρα, όταν με πιάνει η τρέλα με την ακαταστασία μου λεει η μικρή "ξέρω, ειναι σαν τότε με τον διαβήτη".

Οπότε muzzy δεν θέλω και πολύ για την ενοχή!
Είμαι άκρως ενοχική από μόνη μου, από τότε που θυμάμαι τον εαυτό μου δηλαδή.
Είμαι πάντως ικανοποιημένη, που ποτέ, δεν χειραγώγησα τα παιδιά μου μέσω της ενοχής. Ποτέ όμως..

Παιδιά, ευχαριστώ που ασχοληθήκατε. Ξέρετε νομίζω πόσο παρηγορητικό είναι αυτό.

----------


## Deleted240217a

Jackie χαίρομαι που βρήκες τη βοήθειά μας παρηγορητική. Αυτό θέλαμε, να βοηθήσουμε. Αφού είναι μόνο αυτή η διαφωνία σας όλα καλά τότε.
Bulletproof εύχομαι τα αποτελέσματα να είναι πολύ καλά, καλή τύχη!
Macgyver συμφωνώ για τους Γερμανούς.

----------


## 1984muzzy

> καθε φορα που διαβαζω για ισορροπιες που αποδεχομαστε νοιωθω παλι σαν εκεινους τους ευρωπαιους που προσπαθουν να στηριξουν τις ψευδοθεωριες τους στον πονεμενο κοσμακη


Ότι έχω γράψει σε σχέση με αποδοχή του εαυτού μας για αυτό που ειναι, αλλά και για ισορροπίες που ουσιαστικά συνθέτουν τη δομή και τα τμήματα του ψυχικού οργάνου, ειναι πράγματα που ίσχυαν, ισχύουν και θα ισχύουν. Τα αποδέχεται και μιλάει με βάση αυτά, όλη η επιστημονική κοινότητα. Επίσης μιλάει για ψυχοθεραπείες και εν προκειμένω για πολύ επιτυχημένα μοντέλα ψυχοθεραπείας. Υπάρχουν συγκεκριμένα νούμερα και έρευνες που αποδεικνύουν του λόγου το αληθές.
Τώρα αν εσυ δεν το αποδέχεσαι ειναι ένα εντελως άλλο καπέλο. Ειναι η δική σου ιστορία και οι δικές σου βαθύτερες εξυπηρετήσεις και τίποτα παραπάνω. 
Τώρα αυτά περί ψευδοθεωριών στον πονεμένο κοσμάκη και επικλήσεις στο ήθος του άλλου, με ανυπόστατη λογική (μη αποδεχόμενος νούμερα και ποσοστά) στο λέω καθαρά ΔΕΝ περνάνε.

----------


## Jackie

Ασχετο με το θέμα, αλλά αντί "ιψδ" έγραφα "ιδψ". Μπήκα και το διόρθωσα.
Αν είναι δυνατόν! Να το 'χω διαβάσει τόσες φορές, ω ποία παρατηρητικότης δηλαδή!

----------


## elis

εγω κι ο θεοσ συζηταμε για τη μεγαλη

----------


## elis

egv ki o theos

----------


## elis

gynaika που σε αγαπαει πραγματικα δε θελει να σε βλεπει

----------


## elis



----------


## Jackie

Γιατί; Το αντίθετο μάλλον.

----------


## elis

εγω αυτο πιστευω ωσ αντρασ

----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## Deleted240217a

Ελις, άστις βλακείες και συγκεντρώσου, όλο βλακείες λες, ειδικά στα μηνύματα, χαχαχα.
Jackie μερικοί το λένε και ιδψ - ι-δεο-ψυχαναγκαστική (διαταραχή).

----------


## elis



----------


## Jackie

> Jackie μερικοί το λένε και ιδψ - ι-δεο-ψυχαναγκαστική (διαταραχή).


pillow το διόρθωσα ξανά. Αν είναι δυνατόν λες και το κάνω επίτηδες!
Αλλα αντ' άλλων έγραφα και φυσικά γελοιοποιήθηκα εντελώς. 
Δεν τ' αφηνα έτσι καλύτερα;

----------


## Deleted240217a

> pillow το διόρθωσα ξανά. Αν είναι δυνατόν λες και το κάνω επίτηδες!
> Αλλα αντ' άλλων έγραφα και φυσικά γελοιοποιήθηκα εντελώς. 
> Δεν τ' αφηνα έτσι καλύτερα;


Όχι βρε τι λες; Δεν το ήξερες πως γράφεται, φυσιολογικό είναι! Μην αγχώνεσαι χωρίς λόγο!

----------


## Jackie

Ουφ. Καλά  :Smile:

----------


## elis



----------


## elis

τζακυ να σ κανω κανταδα;βαλε ενα θεμα

----------


## elis

κουφαλα θεε παρε την παε

----------


## Jackie

> τζακυ να σ κανω κανταδα;βαλε ενα θεμα


Τα βλέπω κι από δω Elis. T' ακούω μάλλον  :Big Grin:

----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## Macgyver

Αναρωτιεμαι ποιοι ειναι οι πραματικοι ληστες τραπεζων, αυτοι που τις ληστευουν , η οι ιδιες οι τραπεζες ( απαντηση ευνοητη ) ,

----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## deleted-member-09-05-2016

Σημερα πηραμε τα αποτελεσματα της αξονικης και ηταν πολυ καλα! ο θωρακας ειναι καθαρος ο δεξιος πνευμονας επισης καθαρος.Στον αριστερο πνευμονια τα σημαδακια μικρυναν πολυ μετα της ακτινοβολιες.Μας το ειπαν και απο το νοσοκομειο της πολης που μενουμε αλλα και απο τον Αγιο Ανδρεα της πατρας.Στην Σωτηρια δεν μπορουσαν οι γιατροι μας να εποικοινωνησουν μαζι μας σημερα γιατι εφημερευουν αλλα θα μιλησουμε μαζι τους αυριο.

----------


## Macgyver

Μπραβο bullet !! πολυ ευχαριστα νεα !!!

----------


## deleted-member141015

> Σημερα πηραμε τα αποτελεσματα της αξονικης και ηταν πολυ καλα! ο θωρακας ειναι καθαρος ο δεξιος πνευμονας επισης καθαρος.Στον αριστερο πνευμονια τα σημαδακια μικρυναν πολυ μετα της ακτινοβολιες.Μας το ειπαν και απο το νοσοκομειο της πολης που μενουμε αλλα και απο τον Αγιο Ανδρεα της πατρας.Στην Σωτηρια δεν μπορουσαν οι γιατροι μας να εποικοινωνησουν μαζι μας σημερα γιατι εφημερευουν αλλα θα μιλησουμε μαζι τους αυριο.


Μπράβο, πραγματικά πολύ καλά νέα!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jackie

> Σημερα πηραμε τα αποτελεσματα της αξονικης και ηταν πολυ καλα! ο θωρακας ειναι καθαρος ο δεξιος πνευμονας επισης καθαρος.Στον αριστερο πνευμονια τα σημαδακια μικρυναν πολυ μετα της ακτινοβολιες.Μας το ειπαν και απο το νοσοκομειο της πολης που μενουμε αλλα και απο τον Αγιο Ανδρεα της πατρας.Στην Σωτηρια δεν μπορουσαν οι γιατροι μας να εποικοινωνησουν μαζι μας σημερα γιατι εφημερευουν αλλα θα μιλησουμε μαζι τους αυριο.


Και έτσι ΘΑ συνεχίσει!! Μπράβο σε όλους σας!

----------


## Macgyver

Σκεφτηκα μολις ενα συντομο ανεκδοτο ' ΕΥΡΩΠΑΙΚΗ ΑΛΛΗΛΕΓΓΥΗ ' !!

----------


## Gothly

σκέφτομαι πως θα ήθελα να έβρεχε συνέχεια και να είχε μουντο κρύο καιρο

----------


## elis

τι λεει η φετα στο δοχειο τυρι;
γιουρ ιν δι αρμι ναου

----------


## elis



----------


## elis

αρμη εινα;ι το υγρο που περιβαλει τη φετα για να μη χαλασει

----------


## Jackie

elis ναι. Γι' αυτό η φέτα που δεν είναι σε άρμη είναι πολύ αλμυρή. Το αλάτι το βάζουν στο ίδιο το τυρί δηλαδή.
Ενώ η φέτα της άρμης, έχει μαλακότερη γεύση.

----------


## PAPA

> elis ναι. Γι' αυτό η φέτα που δεν είναι σε άρμη είναι πολύ αλμυρή. Το αλάτι το βάζουν στο ίδιο το τυρί δηλαδή.
> Ενώ η φέτα της άρμης, έχει μαλακότερη γεύση.


Μια διόρθωση παιδιά όχι άρμη άλμη και τρελαίνομαι για φέτα!

----------


## Remedy

και οι δυο λεξεις, σωστες ειναι. ΠΑΠΑ  :Wink:

----------


## Κύκνος

Πφφ, δεν μου έφταναν τα ψυχοφάρμακα τώρα πρέπει να παίρνω χάπια και για τη σωματική μου υγεία...πάλι καλά που αυτά τουλάχιστον θα είναι για περιορισμένο χρονικό διάστημα αλλά και πάλι έχω μπουχτίσει με τόσα χάπια, στο τέλος θα χάσω το λογαριασμό!

----------


## Macgyver

Κυκνακο , εγω παντα κραταω σημειωσεις σε ημερολογιο , για το τι παιρνω , μην εχουμε παρατραγουδα !!

----------


## Κύκνος

> Κυκνακο , εγω παντα κραταω σημειωσεις σε ημερολογιο , για το τι παιρνω , μην εχουμε παρατραγουδα !!


Τα ψυχοφάρμακα επειδή μου έχουν γίνει ρουτίνα τα θυμάμαι αλλά τώρα που προστέθηκαν κι άλλα μου φαίνεται αυτά τα παθολογικά θα τα γράψω κι εγώ για να τα θυμάμαι κι αυτά...

----------


## Macgyver

Εγω καταγραφω τα παντα , απο εξοδα μεχρι φαρμακα , θελω να ξερω ανα πασα στιγμη τι μου γινεται . 
Βεβαια , δεν αρχιζω με την φραση ' Αγαπητο ημερολογιο ' αλλα με την φραση ' Γη , ημερολογιο καταστρωματος , αστρικο ετος 2015 ' ((P ( και η Γη ενα διαστημοπλοιο ειναι ) .

----------


## Jackie

> Μια διόρθωση παιδιά όχι άρμη άλμη και τρελαίνομαι για φέτα!


PAPA εδώ είσαι: https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%86%CF%81%CE%BC%CE%B7

(Μέγιστη η τρέλλα βλέπεις για τη γλώσσα μας. Το διπλό "λ" στο "τρέλλα" είναι λόγω παλαιάς γραφής)

----------


## Κύκνος

> Εγω καταγραφω τα παντα , απο εξοδα μεχρι φαρμακα , θελω να ξερω ανα πασα στιγμη τι μου γινεται . 
> Βεβαια , δεν αρχιζω με την φραση ' Αγαπητο ημερολογιο ' αλλα με την φραση ' Γη , ημερολογιο καταστρωματος , αστρικο ετος 2015 ' ((P ( και η Γη ενα διαστημοπλοιο ειναι ) .


Α χα χα χα χα! Εγώ όταν γράφω ημερολόγιο αρχίζω με το "αγαπητό ημερολόγιο" όπως όταν ήμουνα μικρή...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ioannis2

Αγχώνομαι αν θα γίνει μια δουλεια μου ή όχι, ακόμα κι αν πήρα καλές διαβεβαιώσεις ότι όλα ειναι εντάξει, επειδή το γενικό κλιμα στη ζωη μου, μου λέει πως δεν εχω εμπιστοσύνη σε κανένα. 
Ακόμα και τις καλες διαβεβαιώσεις από σοβαρά άτομα τις πιστώνω με λίγο περισσότερη εμπιστοσύνη σε σχέση με τους υπόλοιπους. Στα ξερά δηλαδή καίγονται και τα χλωρά. Επειδή υπάρχουν αρκετά που είναι όντως ξερά και επειδή αντικειμενικά ομιλούντως δεν υπάρχει τίποτα απόλυτο ως προς τα υπόλοιπα, ιδίως όταν προκειται για διαπροσωπικές σχέσεις.
Ίσως και να πνίγομαι σε ένα ποτηρι νερό και να πιέζω καταστασεις εκει που δεν θα πρεπε. 
Ξερω τι θα μου πειτε, δώσε τον καλύτερο σου εαυτό, να εισαι αντικειμενικος με σενα και με τους αλλους και υπομονετικός όταν κάτι θελει αναμονή. Πως να εφαρμοστούν όμως όλα αυτα αμα ο εγκεφαλος εμαθε να δουλευει αλλιώς!!

----------


## Macgyver

> . 
> Ξερω τι θα μου πειτε, δώσε τον καλύτερο σου εαυτό, να εισαι αντικειμενικος με σενα και με τους αλλους και υπομονετικός όταν κάτι θελει αναμονή. Πως να εφαρμοστούν όμως όλα αυτα αμα ο εγκεφαλος εμαθε να δουλευει αλλιώς!!



Γιαννη , αυτο ακριβως θα σουλεγα , και ο εγκεφαλος ειναι το πιο ευπροσαρμοστο οργανο . Και επιμονη , την ξεχασες !!

----------


## PAPA

> PAPA εδώ είσαι: https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%86%CF%81%CE%BC%CE%B7
> 
> (Μέγιστη η τρέλλα βλέπεις για τη γλώσσα μας. Το διπλό "λ" στο "τρέλλα" είναι λόγω παλαιάς γραφής)


 Και ήμουν σίγουρη ότι λέγεται άλμη!!! χαχαχα!!! τέλεια! Έμαθα μια καινούργια λέξη! Γηράσκω αει διδασκόμενος!!!

----------


## deleted-member-09-05-2016

Ειδα ενα ντοκιμαντερ για το σανατοριο της παρνηθας το Ξενια.Μου αρεσε πολυ το ντοκιμαντερ.Λενε οτι εκει υπαρχουν μεταφυσικα φαινομενα.Δεν ξερω αν ειναι αληθεια γιατι δεν το εχω επισκεφθει αν και θα ηθελα να παω να δω το παρκο των ψυχων (ειναι ξυλογλυπτα που τα εχει φτιαξει ο Σπυρος Ντασιωτης δασικος υπαλληλος).Η αληθεια ειναι οτι πιστευω στης ψυχες και τα φαντασματα.

----------


## elis

πωσ αρχιζει μια πραγματικη ιστορια αγαπησ εν ετη 2015 στην ελλαδα
κλεβουμε την κοπελα........

----------


## Gothly

> πωσ αρχιζει μια πραγματικη ιστορια αγαπησ εν ετη 2015 στην ελλαδα
> κλεβουμε την κοπελα........


δε το καταλαβα.

----------


## elis

δε χρειαζεται εξηγησεισ κλεβουμε την κοπελα αν εχει αντιρησεισ η οικογενεια τησ κι αν μπορουμε 
δλδ εχουμε την τεχνικη δυνατοτητα γτ ο ερωτασ εχει χτυπησει μεδουλι
μεδουλι ειναι αυτο που βρισκεται μεσα στο κοκκαλο 
ερωτευμενοσ μεχρι το κοκκαλο ηταν οταν την ειδα στη συνεχεια προχωρησε η κατασταση

----------


## elis

χιλιεσ φορεσ το ειπα

----------


## elis

> Και ήμουν σίγουρη ότι λέγεται άλμη!!! χαχαχα!!! τέλεια! Έμαθα μια καινούργια λέξη! Γηράσκω αει διδασκόμενος!!!

----------


## elis



----------


## Gothly

> δε χρειαζεται εξηγησεισ κλεβουμε την κοπελα αν εχει αντιρησεισ η οικογενεια τησ κι αν μπορουμε 
> δλδ εχουμε την τεχνικη δυνατοτητα γτ ο ερωτασ εχει χτυπησει μεδουλι
> μεδουλι ειναι αυτο που βρισκεται μεσα στο κοκκαλο 
> ερωτευμενοσ μεχρι το κοκκαλο ηταν οταν την ειδα στη συνεχεια προχωρησε η κατασταση


γιατι να τη κλεψεις ρε ελις, στο 15 ζεις.
εξαλλου αν θελει αυτη κ οχι οι γονεις της το σκαει μονη της δε χρειαζεται να κανεις τοσο κοπο :P

----------


## elis

αυτη δεν εχει μυαλο αν ειχε θα καταλαβαινε

----------


## Gothly

> αυτη δεν εχει μυαλο αν ειχε θα καταλαβαινε


αντε λοιπον ποτε θα πας να τη κλεψεις?

----------


## elis

κοιταξε ειναι μερικα πραγματα που πρεπει να διυθετηθουν πρωτα 
κατι προβληματα υγειασ που εχω 
δευτερον ειναι η αποσταση δεν ειναι ευκολο να βρω αυτοκινητο με καλο ηχοσυστημα
να κανω 500χλμ για μια κανταδα
που θα το εκανα αλλα ειπαμε ειναι μερικα πραγματα που πρεπει να μπουν σε ταξη και δεν μπαινουν
γι αυτο οι κανταδεσ γινονται ιντερνετικα που ειναι το μονο που μπορει να γινει

----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## Macgyver

> γιατι να τη κλεψεις ρε ελις, στο 15 ζεις.
> εξαλλου αν θελει αυτη κ οχι οι γονεις της το σκαει μονη της δε χρειαζεται να κανεις τοσο κοπο :P



Συμφωνω με τον elis , ειναι πολυ ρομαντικο να κλεψεις μια κοπελα , αλλα εν ετει 2015 , αυτο που συμβαινει ειναι οτι δεν κλεβουν τις κοπελες , τις ληστευουν .........

----------


## Macgyver

> Α χα χα χα χα! Εγώ όταν γράφω ημερολόγιο αρχίζω με το "αγαπητό ημερολόγιο" όπως όταν ήμουνα μικρή...



Δεν ξερω για αλλους , αλλα σε μερικους ενα μερος τους μενει παιδι , και δεν ειναι ασχημο αυτο , σεμενα αυτο ισχυει πολυ , οντως καπου εχω μεινει παιδι ,

----------


## Remedy

η φρεντ αστερω και ο τζιντζερ ροτζερς σε νεες περιπετεις.
ποσο αστειο  :Smile:

----------


## elafi

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε απο την διαχείριση

----------


## Gothly

ακομη να εξολοθρευτει αυτο το ελαφι που περιφερεται? καποιος admin?

----------


## Gothly

> Συμφωνω με τον elis , ειναι πολυ ρομαντικο να κλεψεις μια κοπελα , αλλα εν ετει 2015 , αυτο που συμβαινει ειναι οτι δεν κλεβουν τις κοπελες , τις ληστευουν .........


a αυτο εννοουσε? οτι ναναι καταλαβα, τα λεει κ περιεργα ο ελις κ πολλες φορες δε τα πιανω.
εγω δε θα ηθελα να με κλεψουν, εκανα ομως το αντιθετο εφυγα μονη μ :P

----------


## Κύκνος

Πω ρε με τον κάθε βλαμμένο εδώ μέσα...βγαίνει όποιος έχει πρόβλημα στον εγκέφαλο και χαλάει όλα τα θέματα και μαζί μ' αυτά και τα νεύρα μας...κι εμείς έχουμε προβλήματα αλλά δεν ενοχλούμε τον κόσμο...

----------


## Κύκνος

> ακομη να εξολοθρευτει αυτο το ελαφι που περιφερεται? καποιος admin?


Πες τα ρε Gothly, μας έπρηξε!

----------


## Guest17012017

> Πω ρε με τον κάθε βλαμμένο εδώ μέσα...*βγαίνει όποιος έχει πρόβλημα στον εγκέφαλο και χαλάει όλα τα θέματα και μαζί μ' αυτά και τα νεύρα μας*...κι εμείς έχουμε προβλήματα αλλά δεν ενοχλούμε τον κόσμο...


 Το ακούσατε καλά όλοι??? ΤΟ ΑΚΟΥΣΑΤΕ?? Αυτό είναι το ΠΕΡΙΦΗΜΟ φορουμ της ψυχολογικης υποστηρηξης με τα μελη που δινουν συμβουλες σε ανθρωπους με προβληματα!! Εύγε!!! Σας σπάνε τα νευρα λοιπον ολοι οι θεματοθετες που λενε οτι θελυν να αυτοκτονησουν, που εχουν προβληματα με γκομενες, που εχουν ανασφαλειες, που ειναι οριακοι κλπ κλπ...Εύγε!! Πέφτουν οι μασκες...!!

----------


## Remedy

Ποιες γκομενες και ανασφαλειες ρε περαστικος?
για το ελαφι λενε, που σπαμαρε ολα τα θεματα του φορουμ.

----------


## Macgyver

> ακομη να εξολοθρευτει αυτο το ελαφι που περιφερεται? καποιος admin?



Κατσε να βγαλω την καραμπινα με τις σφαιρες τις χοντρες , για ελαφι , ως ex κυνηγος .

----------


## Guest17012017

> Ποιες γκομενες και ανασφαλειες ρε περαστικος?
> για το ελαφι λενε, που σπαμαρε ολα τα θεματα του φορουμ.


Αααα μαλιστα! Το κοιταξα το ελαφι και οντως ισχυει, κατι επαθε με τον χιτλερ...

----------


## Macgyver

Ρε παιδια , δεν ξερω και πολλα απο η/υ , αλλα ειναι φυσιολογικο ενας διεστραμμενος να εχει την δυνατοτητα να μπαινει σενα φορουμ , να τα κανει ανω κατω , και να μην μπορει να τον σταματησει κανεις ?

----------


## Guest17012017

Εγω νομίζω ότι απλά λέει ασυναρτησιες για να ασχολουμαστε ολοι οι υπολοιποι, δεν ξερω αν ειναι διεστραμενος ή όχι!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Ρε παιδια , δεν ξερω και πολλα απο η/υ , αλλα ειναι φυσιολογικο ενας διεστραμμενος να εχει την δυνατοτητα να μπαινει σενα φορουμ , να τα κανει ανω κατω , και να μην μπορει να τον σταματησει κανεις ?


δεν εχει να κανει με το τι ειναι φυσιολογικο κ τι οχι εχει να κανει με το ποσο κακος η το ποσο καλος θα καταληξει να ειναι καπιος..

πχ ποσο φυσιολογικο θα ηταν να γεννηθεις με 6 δαχτυλα 3 χερια κλπκλπ? αυτο δε παιζει καπιο ρολο ομως 

δε τιθετε θεμα διαστροφης θεμα ΚΑΚΙΑΣ τιθετε.

----------


## Κύκνος

> Ποιες γκομενες και ανασφαλειες ρε περαστικος?
> για το ελαφι λενε, που σπαμαρε ολα τα θεματα του φορουμ.


Ευχαριστώ για την επεξήγηση εν την απουσία μου Remedy!  :Smile:

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ειναι πραγματικα απιστευτο να βλεπεις ανθρωπους να γνωριζουν πραγματα για το διαστημα το τι συμβαινει ετη φωτος μακρυα απο το ηλιακο συστημα κ να μη γνωριζουν το 1+1=2..
πχ υπαρχει ενα σπανιο συνδρομο υπερτριχωσης που οσοι το εχουν γενηθηκαν σχεδον σαν αρκουδες αυτο ομως δε λεγετε κακος λεγετε ΠΑΡΑΞΕΝΟΣ..

ΚΑΚΟΣ λεγετε αυτος που εχει συνεχεια στο μυαλο του τη καταστροφη.

----------


## Guest17012017

> ειναι πραγματικα απιστευτο να βλεπεις ανθρωπους να γνωριζουν πραγματα για το διαστημα το τι συμβαινει ετη φωτος μακρυα απο το ηλιακο συστημα κ να μη γνωριζουν το 1+1=2..
> πχ υπαρχει ενα σπανιο συνδρομο υπερτριχωσης που οσοι το εχουν γενηθηκαν σχεδον σαν αρκουδες αυτο ομως δε λεγετε κακος λεγετε ΠΑΡΑΞΕΝΟΣ..
> 
> ΚΑΚΟΣ λεγετε αυτος που εχει συνεχεια στο μυαλο του τη καταστροφη.


 Αυτός λέγεται καταστροφολογος, ο κακός αρέσκεται να προκαλει την καταστροφη στους άλλους ακομη και σε περιπτωσεις που ο ιδιος δεν ωφελειται! 
Πάντως είναι λογικό άνθρωποι να γνωριζουν πραγματα για το συμπαν και στην καθημερινοτητα τους να ειναι σαν να ηρθαν απο αλλον πλανητη! Αν αναλογιστεις ότι η ζωη ειναι σκατα και οτι όλη η κοινωνια έχει καταστραφει με τις μαλακιες που κανει ο ανθρωπος(φτωχεια, ανεργιες, πολεμοι, λιμοκτονιες, οικολογικες καταστροφες κλπ), προφανως και υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που εχουν αγανακτησει με αυτην την πραγματικοτητα και προσπαθουν καπως να ξεφυγουν...Άλλοι κανουν ταξιδια σε αγνωστα μερη, αλλοι κανουν εξερευνησεις και άλλοι που δεν εχουν το απαιτουμενο budget απλά κλεινονται στον εαυτο τους ή πηγαινουν παραπέρα...

----------


## Macgyver

> Ρε παιδια , δεν ξερω και πολλα απο η/υ , αλλα ειναι φυσιολογικο ενας διεστραμμενος να εχει την δυνατοτητα να μπαινει σενα φορουμ , να τα κανει ανω κατω , και να μην μπορει να τον σταματησει κανεις ?



Ο Deus ειπε οτι ειναι μηχανημα αυτο που γραφει συνεχως , δλδ κατι σαν ιος , αυτο φαινεται πιο λογικο .

----------


## Remedy

> Ο Deus ειπε οτι ειναι μηχανημα αυτο που γραφει συνεχως , δλδ κατι σαν ιος , αυτο φαινεται πιο λογικο .


μπα, δεν ειναι μποτ. χρηστης ειναι. κατα καιρους δινει συγκεκριμενες απαντησεις (που λεει ο λογος συγκεκριμενες).
οσο γι αυτο που λεει ο διακος, οτι επαναλαμβανει μια λαθος ορθοργαφια, απλα το εχει κανει κοπι το λαθος γιατι βαριεται να πληκτρολογει και παταει πειστ...
φυσικα μπορουν να απαλαγουν.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Αυτός λέγεται καταστροφολογος, ο κακός αρέσκεται να προκαλει την καταστροφη στους άλλους ακομη και σε περιπτωσεις που ο ιδιος δεν ωφελειται! 
> Πάντως είναι λογικό άνθρωποι να γνωριζουν πραγματα για το συμπαν και στην καθημερινοτητα τους να ειναι σαν να ηρθαν απο αλλον πλανητη! Αν αναλογιστεις ότι η ζωη ειναι σκατα και οτι όλη η κοινωνια έχει καταστραφει με τις μαλακιες που κανει ο ανθρωπος(φτωχεια, ανεργιες, πολεμοι, λιμοκτονιες, οικολογικες καταστροφες κλπ), προφανως και υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που εχουν αγανακτησει με αυτην την πραγματικοτητα και προσπαθουν καπως να ξεφυγουν...Άλλοι κανουν ταξιδια σε αγνωστα μερη, αλλοι κανουν εξερευνησεις και άλλοι που δεν εχουν το απαιτουμενο budget απλά κλεινονται στον εαυτο τους ή πηγαινουν παραπέρα...


εγω ξερεις δε συνηθιζω να παιζω με τις λεξεις εκτος αν κανω πλακα ΟΣΟ ΠΙΟ ΑΠΛΟ ΤΟΣΟ ΠΙΟ ΚΑΛΟ.Εσυ κατσε κ λεγε το βιολι σου 500 φορες το ιδιο αμανε μαλον αντι για περαστικος επρεπε να βαλεις κουραστικος.

----------


## Guest17012017

> εγω ξερεις δε συνηθιζω να παιζω με τις λεξεις εκτος αν κανω πλακα ΟΣΟ ΠΙΟ ΑΠΛΟ ΤΟΣΟ ΠΙΟ ΚΑΛΟ.Εσυ κατσε κ λεγε το βιολι σου 500 φορες το ιδιο αμανε μαλον αντι για περαστικος επρεπε να βαλεις κουραστικος.


 Έχουμε και εμείς προβλήματα και ίσως και τρισχειροτερα απο τα δικα σου...Το αντιλαμβανεσαι αυτο, εε??

----------


## Macgyver

> μπα, δεν ειναι μποτ. χρηστης ειναι. κατα καιρους δινει συγκεκριμενες απαντησεις (που λεει ο λογος συγκεκριμενες).
> οσο γι αυτο που λεει ο διακος, οτι επαναλαμβανει μια λαθος ορθοργαφια, απλα το εχει κανει κοπι το λαθος γιατι βαριεται να πληκτρολογει και παταει πειστ...
> φυσικα μπορουν να απαλαγουν.



Για να το λες , ρεμ , ετσι θαναι . Εγω δεν ειμαι απο δω ! μαθαινω ομως , μαθαινω .

----------


## Macgyver

> .Εσυ κατσε κ λεγε το βιολι σου 500 φορες το ιδιο αμανε μαλον αντι για περαστικος επρεπε να βαλεις κουραστικος.


 
Καλο , Αλεξ , πετυχημενο . Εχεις τις στιγμες σου ............η και σπαστικος !

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

πειτε ενα μπραβο στα παιδια της πυροσβεστικης που με αυτοθυσια σχεδον προσπαθουν να σβησουν τις φωτιες τοσες ωρες.

----------


## elis



----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

> πειτε ενα μπραβο στα παιδια της πυροσβεστικης που με αυτοθυσια σχεδον προσπαθουν να σβησουν τις φωτιες τοσες ωρες.


Οντως αξιζουν πολλα μπραβο. Ανεκαθεν αυτη η χωρα βασθζοταν στο φιλοτιμο κ των πατριωτισμο λιγων που θυσιαζονται κ η ανταμοιβη τους ειναι το βραβειο της ανοικτης παλαμης...... Τη δοξα κ το χρημα κερδιζει ο καθε λαικιστης κ λαοπλανος, που γ@μ@ει τα παντα χαριν του δικου του προσωπικου συμφεροντος.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

το βραβειο το δινεις στον εαυτο σου μεχρι να το παρουν οι αλλοι χαμπαρι χαιρετισματα..

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

Καλα εννοειται...... Αλλωστε το να εισαι σε καποιες κατηγοριες αδιαφορος η κ αντιπαθης ειναι κοπλιμεντο......

----------


## Guest17012017

> Καλο , Αλεξ , πετυχημενο . Εχεις τις στιγμες σου ............η και σπαστικος !


 Άνθρωποι......

----------


## betelgeuse

Φωτιές στα περιαστικά δάση.
Αν βρείτε χελώνες, σκαντζόχοιρους και οποιοδήποτε άλλο άγριο ζώο με πρόβλημα
επικοινωνήστε άμεσα με την ΑΝΙΜΑ.
τηλ 24ωρο 6972664675

----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## Κύκνος

Σκέφτομαι ότι δεν αντέχω άλλο τη μάνα μου και το να βάζει άλλους όχι και τόσο κοντινούς συγγενείς της όσο εμάς (τα παιδιά της εννοώ) πάνω από εμάς...δεν είναι σωστό...τώρα θέλει να φιλοξενήσουμε μια θεία της κι εγώ δεν έχω καμιά όρεξη να έχω ένα άτομο που δεν έχω συνηθίσει μέσα στα πόδια μου, θα με επιβαρύνει ψυχολογικά...έχω θυμώσει πολύ τώρα αλλά παράλληλα μου έρχεται να κλάψω και θέλω να κοιμηθώ τόσο πολύ μου χάλασε τη διάθεση πάλι...

----------


## elis



----------


## Deleted240217a

Ρε παιδιά, το ελάφι ήταν όντως χρήστης που έπιασε κάποιον ιο! Δεν μπορεί ένα άτομο να κάθεται να γράφει σε 100 θέματα ταυτόχρονα!

----------


## kaneis

Μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει πώς γίνεται να «ρίξεις» μια γυναίκα αν έχεις λεφτά; Δηλαδή τι χρειάζεται να κάνεις; Πώς την προσεγγίζεις; Ας πούμε πως έχω λεφτά διαθέσιμα για έναν τέτοιο σκοπό. Για να την «ρίξεις» πρέπει τα λεφτά να ξεχυλίζουν; Γιατί τότε άκυρο το σχέδιο.
Δε ζητάω να κάνετε κριτική σε ο,τι έγραψα αλλά μια συμβουλή.

----------


## elis

ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΗ ΦΙΛΙΚΗ ΠΡΩΤΑ ΡΟΥΧΑ ΠΑΠΟΥΤΣΙΑ ΝΤΥΣΙΜΟ ΣΙΝΙΕ
ΜΕΤΑ ΑΥΤΟΚΙΝΗΤΟ ΠΕΝΙΕ
ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΦΙΛΙΚΑ ΟΠΩΣ ΠΑΝΤΑ

----------


## elis

ΑΝ ΔΕ ΜΟΡΕΙΣ ΑΥΤΟΚΙΝΗΤΟ ΕΝΑ ΚΑΛΟ ΜΗΧΑΝΑΚΙ ΜΑΣ ΚΑΝΕΙ

----------


## elis



----------


## Deleted240217a

Σκέφτομαι ότι όλοι ή οι περισσότεροι άντρες απατάνε και στενοχωριέμαι απίστευτα και που υπάρχουν και γυναίκες που τους αφήνουν και κάνουν ότι θέλουν!!!!!!

----------


## PAPA

> Σκέφτομαι ότι όλοι ή οι περισσότεροι άντρες απατάνε και στενοχωριέμαι απίστευτα και που υπάρχουν και γυναίκες που τους αφήνουν και κάνουν ότι θέλουν!!!!!!


ποιος απάτησε ποιον? από κάπου θα επηρεάστηκες εσύ! Τώρα μου έρχεται να βάλω κι εγώ ένα τραγουδάκι σαν τον elis-παντελή

----------


## PAPA

να το βάλω? δεν θα θυμώσεις? απλά πες η ζέστη πες ότι έχω μια χιουμοριστική διάθεση....

----------


## PAPA



----------


## Gothly

> Σκέφτομαι ότι όλοι ή οι περισσότεροι άντρες απατάνε και στενοχωριέμαι απίστευτα και που υπάρχουν και γυναίκες που τους αφήνουν και κάνουν ότι θέλουν!!!!!!


interesting σκεπτικο, αλλα εχω τις ενστάσεις μου..
αρχικά το θέμα απιστίας δεν ενοχλεί όλες κ όλους. 
κ 2ον, οι γυναικες δεν ειναι υποχρεωμενες να κρατανε τους αντρες για να μη τις απατήσουν, ακούγεται πολύ αστείο.
η απιστία του άντρα ώς προς τη γυναίκα δεν έχει το μόναδικό κριτίριο "ποσο καλα τον κραταει η γυναίκα"
δε φταίει οπότε η γυναίκα στο πόσο καλά τον εχει "αλυσοδέσει".
εξάλλου αμα θελει να παει με αλλη θα το κάνει, καμια δε πρόκειται να τον εμποδισει.
κ αλίμονο αν ζουμε με το αγχος αν θα μας απατήσει. οκ καποτε μπορει να συμβει κ να εχει συμβει κ να μη το ξερεις καν.

----------


## elis

αφιερωμενο στην πιλοου

----------


## Deleted240217a

> να το βάλω? δεν θα θυμώσεις? απλά πες η ζέστη πες ότι έχω μια χιουμοριστική διάθεση....


Κοίταξε, Παπά, το ότι έχεις βρει εσύ (αν έχεις βρει) έναν καλό άντρα δεν σημαίνει ότι όλοι έτσι είναι! Ρίξε μια ματιά στο φόρουμ και στις φίλες σου και μετά "κρίνε" με!

----------


## Deleted240217a

> interesting σκεπτικο, αλλα εχω τις ενστάσεις μου..
> αρχικά το θέμα απιστίας δεν ενοχλεί όλες κ όλους. 
> κ 2ον, οι γυναικες δεν ειναι υποχρεωμενες να κρατανε τους αντρες για να μη τις απατήσουν, ακούγεται πολύ αστείο.
> η απιστία του άντρα ώς προς τη γυναίκα δεν έχει το μόναδικό κριτίριο "ποσο καλα τον κραταει η γυναίκα"
> δε φταίει οπότε η γυναίκα στο πόσο καλά τον εχει "αλυσοδέσει".
> εξάλλου αμα θελει να παει με αλλη θα το κάνει, καμια δε πρόκειται να τον εμποδισει.
> κ αλίμονο αν ζουμε με το αγχος αν θα μας απατήσει. οκ καποτε μπορει να συμβει κ να εχει συμβει κ να μη το ξερεις καν.


Δεν είπα αυτό, Γκόθλυ. Είπα ότι τους αφήνουν να τις απατούν και τους κρατάνε επειδή δεν έχουν πάρει αληθινή αγάπη και έτσι περιμένουν (άσκοπα) να την πάρουν από τα λάθος άτομα! Το θέμα είναι τι γίνεται όταν τα περισσότερα άτομα είναι έτσι; Αν είναι, γιατί παίζει και το ενδεχόμενο των κακών επιλογών.........αλλά όχι ότι δεν είναι πολλοί.

----------


## Gothly

> Δεν είπα αυτό, Γκόθλυ. Είπα ότι τους αφήνουν να τις απατούν και τους κρατάνε επειδή δεν έχουν πάρει αληθινή αγάπη και έτσι περιμένουν (άσκοπα) να την πάρουν από τα λάθος άτομα! Το θέμα είναι τι γίνεται όταν τα περισσότερα άτομα είναι έτσι; Αν είναι, γιατί παίζει και το ενδεχόμενο των κακών επιλογών.........αλλά όχι ότι δεν είναι πολλοί.


a, καταλαβα αλλη κατασταση!
ειναι στον καθενα ξεχωριστο θεμα αυτο, ο καθενας μας κουβαλαει απο πισω διαφορετικα ψυχικα τραυματα κ πολλοι δε θα λυνουμε δε θελουμε να τα δουμε, ξερεις..

----------


## PAPA

> Κοίταξε, Παπά, το ότι έχεις βρει εσύ (αν έχεις βρει) έναν καλό άντρα δεν σημαίνει ότι όλοι έτσι είναι! Ρίξε μια ματιά στο φόρουμ και στις φίλες σου και μετά "κρίνε" με!


Δεν σε κρίνω έχεις δίκιο συμβαίνει συχνά και στα δυο φύλα όμως.

----------


## Deleted240217a

> a, καταλαβα αλλη κατασταση!
> ειναι στον καθενα ξεχωριστο θεμα αυτο, ο καθενας μας κουβαλαει απο πισω διαφορετικα ψυχικα τραυματα κ πολλοι δε θα λυνουμε δε θελουμε να τα δουμε, ξερεις..


Το καλύτερο όμως δεν είναι να τα βλέπουμε και να τα λύνουμε τα τραύματά μας;

----------


## Gothly

> Το καλύτερο όμως δεν είναι να τα βλέπουμε και να τα λύνουμε τα τραύματά μας;


εννοειται!
ειναι το καλυτερο για εμας πιστευω οσο ζουμε να αντιμετωπιζουμε την αληθεια και τον εαυτό μας.
αρκεί να προσπαθούμε , οι περισσότεροι ουτε καν προσπαθουν ειλικρινά! και αυτό με τρελαίνει!
το καταλαβαίνεις με το που θα μιλήσεις σε εναν αγνωστο, (ασχετο με γκομενικα τωρα αυτο) θα του μιλησεις κ θα αρχισει να μιλαει εγωιστικα, θα φανει οτι σκεφτεται τη παρτη του κ απ'την αλλη θα απαιτησει απο καποιο αδυναμο πλασμα αυτα που δεν απαιτουνται!
δε ξερω αν εγινα κατανοητη γιατι εχω διαφορα παραδειγματα στο μυαλο μου που αντιμετωπιζω στη καθημερινοτητα που δεν ειναι σε ολους ιδια απλα προσπαθησα να το γενικευσω καπως.

----------


## Deleted240217a

> εννοειται!
> ειναι το καλυτερο για εμας πιστευω οσο ζουμε να αντιμετωπιζουμε την αληθεια και τον εαυτό μας.
> αρκεί να προσπαθούμε , οι περισσότεροι ουτε καν προσπαθουν ειλικρινά! και αυτό με τρελαίνει!
> το καταλαβαίνεις με το που θα μιλήσεις σε εναν αγνωστο, (ασχετο με γκομενικα τωρα αυτο) θα του μιλησεις κ θα αρχισει να μιλαει εγωιστικα, θα φανει οτι σκεφτεται τη παρτη του κ απ'την αλλη θα απαιτησει απο καποιο αδυναμο πλασμα αυτα που δεν απαιτουνται!
> δε ξερω αν εγινα κατανοητη γιατι εχω διαφορα παραδειγματα στο μυαλο μου που αντιμετωπιζω στη καθημερινοτητα που δεν ειναι σε ολους ιδια απλα προσπαθησα να το γενικευσω καπως.


Πρέπει να μου πεις με παραδείγματα για να καταλάβω, τεσπα, δεν θέλω να σε πιέζω αν είναι προσωπικά θέματα φίλων σου ή γνωστών σου!

----------


## Gothly

> Πρέπει να μου πεις με παραδείγματα για να καταλάβω, τεσπα, δεν θέλω να σε πιέζω αν είναι προσωπικά θέματα φίλων σου ή γνωστών σου!


οχι μιλαω για αγνωστους,
πχ πας να ταισεις ενα σκυλι ή μια γατα, στο δρομο
και πεταγεται τωρα ο "πολιτης" και σου λεει τα 'τρελά' του οτι μη το ταιζεις εδω κ δε πρεπει να ταιζεις κ εδω πεινανε ανθρωποι 
κ να του τριψεις στη μουρη τον νομο εκτυπωμενο που σου επιτρεπει σε ολους τους δημοσιους χωρους να ταιζεις αδεσποτα τπτ ειναι χωριατης ειναι απολιτιστος δεν ειναι απλα ανθρωπος!
ή αλλο παραδειγμα οταν θα μιλησεις σε καποιον που μολις γνωρισες κ θα μιλησετε για τη κατασταση της χωρας κ του λεω εγω πχ οτι να θα φυγω εξωτερικο γιατι εδω ειναι σκατα γιατι δεν εχω οχι παρον αλλα ουτε μελλον, οτι η ελλαδα δε μου προσφερε τοσα χρονια τπτ, κ αυτοι προσπαθουν να μου επιβαλουν την αντιθετη αποψη τους χωρις καν να με ακουνε, χωρις να δεχονται μια διαφορετικη αποψη απο τη δικη τους.
αυτους τους ανθρωπους δε τους αντεχω δε μπορω καν να μιλησω μαζι τους γιατι το μονο που κανουν ειναι να ανοιγουν τον οχετό τους να μιλανε κ να μη σε ακουνε καν.

----------


## Deleted240217a

> οχι μιλαω για αγνωστους,
> πχ πας να ταισεις ενα σκυλι ή μια γατα, στο δρομο
> και πεταγεται τωρα ο "πολιτης" και σου λεει τα 'τρελά' του οτι μη το ταιζεις εδω κ δε πρεπει να ταιζεις κ εδω πεινανε ανθρωποι 
> κ να του τριψεις στη μουρη τον νομο εκτυπωμενο που σου επιτρεπει σε ολους τους δημοσιους χωρους να ταιζεις αδεσποτα τπτ ειναι χωριατης ειναι απολιτιστος δεν ειναι απλα ανθρωπος!
> ή αλλο παραδειγμα οταν θα μιλησεις σε καποιον που μολις γνωρισες κ θα μιλησετε για τη κατασταση της χωρας κ του λεω εγω πχ οτι να θα φυγω εξωτερικο γιατι εδω ειναι σκατα γιατι δεν εχω οχι παρον αλλα ουτε μελλον, οτι η ελλαδα δε μου προσφερε τοσα χρονια τπτ, κ αυτοι προσπαθουν να μου επιβαλουν την αντιθετη αποψη τους χωρις καν να με ακουνε, χωρις να δεχονται μια διαφορετικη αποψη απο τη δικη τους.
> αυτους τους ανθρωπους δε τους αντεχω δε μπορω καν να μιλησω μαζι τους γιατι το μονο που κανουν ειναι να ανοιγουν τον οχετό τους να μιλανε κ να μη σε ακουνε καν.


Ναι, συμφωνώ, άμα είσαι ευαίσθητος/η σου τυχαίνουν πολλά τέτοια, ακόμα και από φίλους/ες, γι'αυτό εγώ έχω απομονωθεί από όλους, γιατί οι άλλοι την καλοσύνη όπως διάβασα και κάπου την εκλαμβάνουν ως αδυναμία, άσχετα αν είναι ότι πολυτιμότερο μπορεί να έχει κάποιος και καθόλου αδυναμία!!!!!! Απλά κάποιοι είναι τόσο κενοί και τόσο εγωιστές που δεν μπορούν να εκτιμήσουν κάτι καλό γιατί το ζηλεύουν. Αυτό έχω καταλάβει τελευταία και πρέπει να το υπενθυμίζω στον εαυτό μου ότι με ζηλεύουν για να μη στενοχωριέμαι.

----------


## elis

> οχι μιλαω για αγνωστους,
> πχ πας να ταισεις ενα σκυλι ή μια γατα, στο δρομο
> και πεταγεται τωρα ο "πολιτης" και σου λεει τα 'τρελά' του οτι μη το ταιζεις εδω κ δε πρεπει να ταιζεις κ εδω πεινανε ανθρωποι 
> κ να του τριψεις στη μουρη τον νομο εκτυπωμενο που σου επιτρεπει σε ολους τους δημοσιους χωρους να ταιζεις αδεσποτα τπτ ειναι χωριατης ειναι απολιτιστος δεν ειναι απλα ανθρωπος!
> ή αλλο παραδειγμα οταν θα μιλησεις σε καποιον που μολις γνωρισες κ θα μιλησετε για τη κατασταση της χωρας κ του λεω εγω πχ οτι να θα φυγω εξωτερικο γιατι εδω ειναι σκατα γιατι δεν εχω οχι παρον αλλα ουτε μελλον, οτι η ελλαδα δε μου προσφερε τοσα χρονια τπτ, κ αυτοι προσπαθουν να μου επιβαλουν την αντιθετη αποψη τους χωρις καν να με ακουνε, χωρις να δεχονται μια διαφορετικη αποψη απο τη δικη τους.
> αυτους τους ανθρωπους δε τους αντεχω δε μπορω καν να μιλησω μαζι τους γιατι το μονο που κανουν ειναι να ανοιγουν τον οχετό τους να μιλανε κ να μη σε ακουνε καν.


ΕΓΩ ΣΑΣ ΕΙΠΑ ΤΟ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΜΙΑ ΣΥΖΗΤΗΣΗ ΜΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΝ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΝΙΩΘΕΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΔΥΟ ΩΡΑΙΑ ΕΝΩ ΛΕΕΙ Ο ΚΑΘΕΝΑΣ ΤΑ ΔΙΚΑ ΤΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΑΓΚΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΤΕ ΝΑ ΤΗ ΔΙΑΝΟΗΘΕΙΤΕ ΣΤΟ ΕΠΙΠΕΔΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΣΤΕ

----------


## Deleted240217a

> ΕΓΩ ΣΑΣ ΕΙΠΑ ΤΟ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΜΙΑ ΣΥΖΗΤΗΣΗ ΜΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΝ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΝΙΩΘΕΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΔΥΟ ΩΡΑΙΑ ΕΝΩ ΛΕΕΙ Ο ΚΑΘΕΝΑΣ ΤΑ ΔΙΚΑ ΤΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΑΓΚΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΤΕ ΝΑ ΤΗ ΔΙΑΝΟΗΘΕΙΤΕ ΣΤΟ ΕΠΙΠΕΔΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΣΤΕ


Ναι εσύ που είσαι "ανώτερο" επίπεδο θα μας πεις καλύτερα πως να φερόμαστε!

----------


## elis

ΕΓΩ ΣΟΥ ΕΙΠΑ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΣΤΟ ΞΑΝΑΠΩ ΤΟ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΜΙΑ ΣΥΖΗΤΗΣΗ ΚΑΙ Ο ΚΑΘΕΝΑΣ ΝΑ ΛΕΕΙ ΤΗ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΤΟΥ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΑ
ΠΡΟΩΘΟΝΤΑΣ ΤΗ ΣΥΖΗΤΣΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΑΓΚΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΘΑ ΛΕΣ ΠΑΠΑΡΙΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ Ο ΑΛΛΟΣ ΘΑ ΛΕΕΙ ΠΑΠΑΡΙΕΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΑΝ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΕΤΕ
ΝΑ ΑΙΣΘΑΝΕΣΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΔΥΟ ΩΡΑΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΑΓΚΙΑ

----------


## Gothly

στο παραδειγμα που ειπα ρε συ ελις βρισκεις λογικη?
εδω μιλαμε οτι υπαρχει νομος απο το κρατος που μου επιτρεπει να ταιζω οπου γουσταρω (σε δημοσιους χωρους). κ ερχετε ο κωλοβλαχος που το μονο που ξερει ειναι να κλωτσαει τα αδεσποτα κ να πηζει τυρι, να μου πει "εχω παιδιά εγω, μη ταιζεις τα σκυλια εδω στο δρομο" 
wtf! δλδ μου πεφτουν τα μαλλια τα ματια τα νυχια οτι εχω κ δεν εχω , λεω ο ανθρωπος ηρθε απο αλλο γαλαξία!
Ε κ γω να σου πω τι αποφασισα? οχι πως ειναι το θεμα μας, αλλα τεσπα, οτι οποιος μου αντιμιλήσει next time θα του πω κοιτα μη μου μιλας, δε σε ξερω, θα καλεσω την αστυνομια .
κ ετσι το βουλωνει κ ο καθε απολιτιστος. οχι πως θα ερθει κανας μπατσος αλλα μονο ετσι καταλαβαινουν αυτοι απο "συζητηση"

----------


## elis

ΕΣΕΝΑ ΘΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΩ ΤΟ ΑΛΛΟ ΚΑΘΕ ΚΕΡΔΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΣΕΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΔΙΚΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΝ

----------


## Gothly

> ΕΣΕΝΑ ΘΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΩ ΤΟ ΑΛΛΟ ΚΑΘΕ ΚΕΡΔΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΣΕΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΔΙΚΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΝ


k γω θα σου πω τους αξίζει!

κολλησε κανα ψιχουλο στο caps κ γραφεις ολη μερα με caps?

----------


## elis

ΕΤΣΙ ΘΑ ΕΡΘΕΙ ΕΝΑΣ ΠΙΟ ΝΕΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΣΕΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΜΑΣ ΠΕΙ ΤΙΣ ΑΞΙΖΕΙ
ΠΙΘΗΚΟΙ ΜΕ ΒΙΑ ΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΚΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΜΑ ΤΟΥ 70 ΑΝ ΣΤΑ ΛΕΩ ΚΑΛΑ

----------


## elis

ΟΧΙ ΜΟΥ ΤΗΝ ΕΔΩΣΕ ΑΠΛΑ

----------


## Macgyver

Tο ανεκδοτο της εβδομαδας , απο την Λουκα Κατσελη , υπουργος ξερω γω τι , 
Βγαλτε τα χρηματα απο τα σεντουκια και πηγαινετε τε τα στις τραπεζες . 


Προφανως απευθυνεται σε ηλιθιους .

----------


## Macgyver

> , γι'αυτό εγώ έχω απομονωθεί από όλους, γιατί οι άλλοι την καλοσύνη όπως διάβασα και κάπου την εκλαμβάνουν ως αδυναμία, άσχετα αν είναι ότι πολυτιμότερο μπορεί να έχει κάποιος και καθόλου αδυναμία!!!!!! αι.




Pillow . κι εγω καλο παιδι ειμαι , μιλαω σοβαρα , ευγενης , ποτε δεν φωναζω , διαλλακτικος , ζητω ευκολα συγγνωμη , αλλα κανεις δεν εχει εκλαβει την καλοσυνη μου ως αδυναμια , διοτι πιστευω οτι δινω την εντυπωση οτι ' ξερει ' ο αλλος που ειναι το οριο μου . Οποτε κατι κανεις λαθος εσυ , στην συμπεριφορα σου . Βεβαια εξαρταται τι εννοεις καλοσυνη , αν εννοεις να γινω χαλι να με πατησει καποιος που εκτιμω , οχι , δεν ειμαι ετσι . Αν μου ζητησει καποιος την βοηθεια μου , θα την λαβει , ειναι ωραιο να βοηθας ανθρωπους .

----------


## Macgyver

Θα μεινει ιστορικη η φετινη σχεση μας με τα ΑΤΜs . 

-Δουλευει το μηχανημα ? τι βγαζει σημερα ? 20αρικα η 50αρικα ? 

Κατα τα φαινομενα , ολοι μεσα μας βαθια πιστευουμε οτι το σατανικο ΑΤΜ κινειται αυτοβουλως , αν εχει τα κεφια του , δουλευει και δινει 60 ευρω . Αν ειναι στις κακιες του και σερνεται , ' φτυνει ' μονο 50αρικα και σου τρωει τα ρεστα .................

----------


## deleted-member-09-05-2016

> εννοειται!
> ειναι το καλυτερο για εμας πιστευω οσο ζουμε να αντιμετωπιζουμε την αληθεια και τον εαυτό μας.
> αρκεί να προσπαθούμε , οι περισσότεροι ουτε καν προσπαθουν ειλικρινά! και αυτό με τρελαίνει!
> το καταλαβαίνεις με το που θα μιλήσεις σε εναν αγνωστο, (ασχετο με γκομενικα τωρα αυτο) θα του μιλησεις κ θα αρχισει να μιλαει εγωιστικα, θα φανει οτι σκεφτεται τη παρτη του κ απ'την αλλη θα απαιτησει απο καποιο αδυναμο πλασμα αυτα που δεν απαιτουνται!
> δε ξερω αν εγινα κατανοητη γιατι εχω διαφορα παραδειγματα στο μυαλο μου που αντιμετωπιζω στη καθημερινοτητα που δεν ειναι σε ολους ιδια απλα προσπαθησα να το γενικευσω καπως.


καλα τα λες Gothly! και εγω σαν φιλοζωη εχω βρει τον μπελα μου απειρες φορες που τα ταιζω αλλα εγω δεν τους δινω σημασια.Τους γραφω κανονικοτατα.Ακου εκει ''εχω παιδια'' επρεπε να του/της πεις και τι με αυτο? δικα μου ειναι? εγω πρεπει να τα ταισω τα δικα σου παιδια? ειναι δικα σου παιδια αρα και δικη σου ευθυνη!Και εγω καποια στιγμη στην ζωη μου θελω να κανω ενα παιδι αλλα δεν απαιτω απο κανεναν να ταισει το παιδι μου γιατι ειναι δικια μου ευθυνη και δεν ειμαι ζητιανα.Ξερω φιλοζωη ηλικιωμενη κυρια που ενας ακατανομαστος (αμα τον δεις σαν behemoth ειναι) την χτυπησε γιατι ταιζε τα αδεσποτα.

----------


## deleted-member-09-05-2016

> στο παραδειγμα που ειπα ρε συ ελις βρισκεις λογικη?
> εδω μιλαμε οτι υπαρχει νομος απο το κρατος που μου επιτρεπει να ταιζω οπου γουσταρω (σε δημοσιους χωρους). κ ερχετε ο κωλοβλαχος που το μονο που ξερει ειναι να κλωτσαει τα αδεσποτα κ να πηζει τυρι, να μου πει "εχω παιδιά εγω, μη ταιζεις τα σκυλια εδω στο δρομο" 
> wtf! δλδ μου πεφτουν τα μαλλια τα ματια τα νυχια οτι εχω κ δεν εχω , λεω ο ανθρωπος ηρθε απο αλλο γαλαξία!
> Ε κ γω να σου πω τι αποφασισα? οχι πως ειναι το θεμα μας, αλλα τεσπα, οτι οποιος μου αντιμιλήσει next time θα του πω κοιτα μη μου μιλας, δε σε ξερω, θα καλεσω την αστυνομια .
> κ ετσι το βουλωνει κ ο καθε απολιτιστος. οχι πως θα ερθει κανας μπατσος αλλα μονο ετσι καταλαβαινουν αυτοι απο "συζητηση"


Αυτη την παραθεση ηθελα να βαλω.Εκανα λαθος.

----------


## deleted-member-09-05-2016

> ΕΣΕΝΑ ΘΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΩ ΤΟ ΑΛΛΟ ΚΑΘΕ ΚΕΡΔΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΣΕΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΔΙΚΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΝ


Elis το δικο ΜΟΥ κερδος.Τα δικα ΜΟΥ λεφτα τα κανω οτι θελω ΕΓΩ! αν θελω να ξοδεψω τα λεφτα μου σε σκυλοτροφες και γατοτροφες ειναι δικο μου προβλημα και δικα μου χρηματα και τα ξοδευω εκει που θελω εγω! οπως εγω δεν περιμενω χρηματα και υλικα αγαθα απ'τους αλλους ανθρωπους ετσι και αυτοι να μην περιμενουν απο εμενα.Οσο στεκομαι ορθια και ειμαι γερη μπορω να δουλεψω σαν το σκυλι και να συντηρησω τον εαυτο μου.

----------


## Deleted240217a

> Pillow . κι εγω καλο παιδι ειμαι , μιλαω σοβαρα , ευγενης , ποτε δεν φωναζω , διαλλακτικος , ζητω ευκολα συγγνωμη , αλλα κανεις δεν εχει εκλαβει την καλοσυνη μου ως αδυναμια , διοτι πιστευω οτι δινω την εντυπωση οτι ' ξερει ' ο αλλος που ειναι το οριο μου . Οποτε κατι κανεις λαθος εσυ , στην συμπεριφορα σου . Βεβαια εξαρταται τι εννοεις καλοσυνη , αν εννοεις να γινω χαλι να με πατησει καποιος που εκτιμω , οχι , δεν ειμαι ετσι . Αν μου ζητησει καποιος την βοηθεια μου , θα την λαβει , ειναι ωραιο να βοηθας ανθρωπους .


Έχουμε.......διαφορά, γιατί εγώ γίνομαι χαλί να με πατήσει ο άλλος. Κακώς βέβαια, έπρεπε να το βλέπω κι εγώ σαν κι εσένα, αλλά έχω περάσει από διάφορες καταστάσεις και έχω γίνει έτσι, προφανώς από λάθος άτομα........τεσπα τώρα ότι σώζεται σώζεται........

----------


## Macgyver

> Έχουμε.......διαφορά, γιατί εγώ γίνομαι χαλί να με πατήσει ο άλλος. Κακώς βέβαια, έπρεπε να το βλέπω κι εγώ σαν κι εσένα, αλλά έχω περάσει από διάφορες καταστάσεις και έχω γίνει έτσι, προφανώς από λάθος άτομα........τεσπα τώρα ότι σώζεται σώζεται........




Σωζεται , σωζεται . Εγω εχω εμπιστοσυνη στους ανθρωπους , τηρουμενων των αναλογιων βεβαια . Εκτος αν ο αλλος κανει μπαμ , οποτε τον αφηνεις στην τυχη του . Εγω που δειχνω παντα εναν καλο εαυτο , αντιστοιχως και ο αλλος-η το διαισθανεται , και ανταποκρινεται . Ολοι ( σχεδον ) εχουμε εναν καλο εαυτο , αρκει να μας τον βγαλει ο αλλος . Εσυ το πας , ο αλλος ειναι ενοχος μεχρι αποδειξεως του εναντιου , ενω εγω το παω αντιστροιφα . Ξερω , θα μου πεις για τις εμπειριες σου με ' κακα ' ατομα , ε , δεν θαναι παντα ετσι , ο κοσμος ειναι γεματος με καλα ατομα , αρκει να κρατας την στοιχειωδη αποσταση , δεν χρειαζονται κολλητιλικια με το καλημερα , αλλα αν περασει ο αλλος κανα crash test , εκει τον εμπιστευεσαι πλεον , αλλα ποτε τυφλα και κανεναν , διοτι ετσι ειμαστε εμεις οι ανθρωποι , κατα κανονα , πρωτα κοιταμε την παρτη μας , και μετα τον αλλον . Το βρισκω πολυ φυσιολογικο , και δεν με χαλαει καθολου . Τυφλη εμπιστοσυνη ουτε στους ιδιους μου τους γονεις δεν εχω , και ας ειναι ' καλοι ανθρωποι ' . Ο μονος που θασαγαπησει ανευ ορων , ειναι η μανα , αλλα οχι ολες .

----------


## Gothly

> καλα τα λες Gothly! και εγω σαν φιλοζωη εχω βρει τον μπελα μου απειρες φορες που τα ταιζω αλλα εγω δεν τους δινω σημασια.Τους γραφω κανονικοτατα.Ακου εκει ''εχω παιδια'' επρεπε να του/της πεις και τι με αυτο? δικα μου ειναι? εγω πρεπει να τα ταισω τα δικα σου παιδια? ειναι δικα σου παιδια αρα και δικη σου ευθυνη!Και εγω καποια στιγμη στην ζωη μου θελω να κανω ενα παιδι αλλα δεν απαιτω απο κανεναν να ταισει το παιδι μου γιατι ειναι δικια μου ευθυνη και δεν ειμαι ζητιανα.Ξερω φιλοζωη ηλικιωμενη κυρια που ενας ακατανομαστος (αμα τον δεις σαν behemoth ειναι) την χτυπησε γιατι ταιζε τα αδεσποτα.


ασε, το οτι εχει παιδια θα σου πω γιατι το ειπε.
θα σου αναλυσω το σκεπτικο αυτων των ανθρωπων.
λενε "εχω παιδια->η κοινωνια μου εμαθε οτι τα αδεσποτα κολλανε αρρώστιες!->αρα δε πρεπει να υπαρχουν αδεσποτα τουλαχιστον οχι κοντα στα παιδια μου->
αρα θα σου τη πω εσενα ζωοφιλε που ταιζεις αδεσποτα, θα παραβλεψω και τη νομοθεσία κ η δικαιολογία που σου δινω για να μη ταιζεις τα αδεσποτα ειναι οτι ΕΧΩ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ!"

Μεγάλη τρελα μιλάμε!
Κατα τα άλλα αυτος ειναι καλός γονέας! που δεν ειναι καθολου ενημερωμένος και το χειρότερο ΔΕ θελει να ενημερωθει, θελει να μενει στη σπηλια του κ να νομιζει οτι ετσι προστατευει τα παιδια του.
Το χειροτερο επίσης (που και εκει ο νομος σου το επιτρεπει) ειναι οταν παμε να νοικιασουμε σπιτι,
ποσες φορες μας εχει τυχει να μας πει ο αλλος "α εχω παιδιά" 
επειδη του ειπαμε οτι εχουμε γατες!
Εν τω μεταξύ θα μενουμε σε αλλο διαμερισμα κ τα παιδια του στο δικο του, δε θα γινουμε συγκατοικοι!
κ απο τη μια δε μου κανεις συμβολαιο γιατι εισαι κλασσικος ελληναρας φοροδιαφυγάς κ απο την αλλη παραβλεπει κ το νομο που μου επιτρεπει να εχω κατοικιδια!
σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις ευχομαι να ψοφισουν τα παιδια τους.

----------


## Remedy

ειδικα το επιχειρημα με τα "παιδακια που πεινανε στην αφρικη", ειναι για το τσιρκο, γιαυτο και μονο καραγκιοζηδες το χρησιμοποιουν.
λες και αυτοι , επειδη ταιζουν τα παιδακια της αφρικης δεν εχουν για τα αδεσποτα, η λες και θα ταιζαν ποτε τα παιδια τους με αποφαγια που παει κανεις στα αδεσποτα..

----------


## deleted-member-09-05-2016

Τα ιδια προβληματα εχω και εγω gothly με τα σπιτια λογω του σκυλου και η μητερα μου λογω της γατας.Αν και τα τελευταια χρονια που τους εκοψε η λορδα μου λενε ''ενταξει αρκει να ειναι ησυχο και καλο σκυλακι και να μην γαβγιζει''

----------


## Macgyver

http://antikleidi.com/2015/06/06/isxiros_syn_anthropos/


Eυ , πιλλοου , και οποιος ενδιαφερεται , 15 πραματα που ΔΕΝ κανουν οι δυνατοι συναισθηματικα ανθρωποι . 
Λεω PILLOW , γιατι πολλα απ αυτα νομιζω οτι τα κανεις , οπως και αλλοι εδω μεσα .

ΑΞΙΖΕΙ .

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

Μιας κ πιασατε κουβεντα για αδεσποτα κ μη ζωακια....... Η συμπεριφορα μιας κοινωνιας κ ο σεβασμος της απεναντι στα ζωα υπηρξε ανεκαθεν δεικτης του πολιτισμου της. Οποτε δεν ειναι τυχαιο πως ακομη κ σε αυτο ερχομαστε τελευταιοι σε ολη την Ευρωπη. Αμα βρεθειτε ποτε σε παραλια με ελληνες κ ξενους κ παει 1 σκυλι να μπει στη θαλασσα, αδεσποτο η οχι, οι ελληναρες θα ξεσηκωθουν ( κ ας εχουν γεμισει την παραλια σκουπιδια κ αποτσιγαρα) οχι οι ξενοι! Κ η νομοθεσια μας για την προστασια των ζωων ειναι απαραδεκτη κ ανεπαρκεστατη, ο,τι κανουν οι φιλοζωικες δηλ. (αν κ υπαρχει κ 1 καινουριος θεσμος, Εισαγγελεας για την Προστασια των Δικαιωματων των Ζωων, αλλα σιγα τη διαφορα που κανει!!!)

Τωρα που σφιγγουν κ οι ζεστες παντως, δε νομιζω να'ναι δυσκολο να βαζουμε λιγο νερο στα αδεσποτα της γειτονιας που τοσο υποφερουν. Ξερω δεν περσσευει σε ολους φαγητο η λεφτα για ξηρη τροφη, αλλα ολο κ κατι μπορει να γινει..... Εγω εχω σκυλι (10 το πολυ ημερων στα σκουπιδια το βρηκαμε), αλλα ολο κ κατι κανω για οσα αλλα ζωακια κυκλοφορουν εκει εξω κ δεν εχουν ουτε νερο. Αφηνουμε φσγητο κ νερο σε σταθερο σημειο κ πλεον το ξερουν κ πηγαινουν εκει. Κ χιλια συγγνωμη για αυτο που θα πω....... αλλα αυτα τα πλασματα αξιζουν 1 πιατο φαγητο κ νερο πολυ περισσοτερο απο παρα πολλους ανθρωπους, που εχω γνωρισει!

----------


## primal71

> Κ χιλια συγγνωμη για αυτο που θα πω....... αλλα αυτα τα πλασματα αξιζουν 1 πιατο φαγητο κ νερο πολυ περισσοτερο απο παρα πολλους ανθρωπους, που εχω γνωρισει!


ΜΕΡΙΚΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ας μην γραφουμε αθλιοτητες ... εχω γνωρισει και εγω αρκετα ατομα που αγαπουσαν τα ζωα αλλα ηταν πολυ κλειστοι με τους ανθρωπους και εκει προβληματιζομαι .......

----------


## Macgyver

> ΜΕΡΙΚΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ας μην γραφουμε αθλιοτητες ... εχω γνωρισει και εγω αρκετα ατομα που αγαπουσαν τα ζωα αλλα ηταν πολυ κλειστοι με τους ανθρωπους και εκει προβληματιζομαι .......


Αυτο λοιπον τοχω παρατηρησει κι εγω , αλλα σε ανθρωπους που εχουν πολλα ζωα , οχι ενα .

----------


## deleted_member27-11-2015

Παραδεχομαι οτι εχω φαει κολημα με μια αλα δεν γινεται ρε παιδι μου ειναι αδυνατο αλλα για να πω την αληθεια πρωτη φορα πεφτω τοσο χαμηλα.θελω να κοιμηθω αγγαλια μαζι της μυριζει απιστευτα κατι σαν βανιλια,θελω να φοραει τα φουτερ μου,να πινουμε να γινομαστε σκατα και να μαλωνουμε για το καπακι στην τουαλετα,θελω να την φαω,αυτα που κανει και μου κοβει τον τσαμπουκα με ενα βλεμα και ενα"μαλακ@" .αααααα την θελω εχω να ακουσω κουβεντα της και να την δω μηνες,εχω πιδιξει οτι κινιτε εχω γνωρισει αλλες αλα την θελω,με εχει κανει παιχνιδι και ας μην το διχνω

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

> ΜΕΡΙΚΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ας μην γραφουμε αθλιοτητες ... εχω γνωρισει και εγω αρκετα ατομα που αγαπουσαν τα ζωα αλλα ηταν πολυ κλειστοι με τους ανθρωπους και εκει προβληματιζομαι .......


Μεγαλε εισαι ο απολυτως τελευταιος που θα κρινει αμα αυτα που γραφω αθλιοτητες η οχι...... 
Καθημερινα ζω πολλα παραδειγματα ανθρωπων που οχι 1 πιατο φαγητο κ νερο δεν αξιζουν, γιατι πολυ απλα η ανθρωποτητα θα ηταν απειρως καλυτερη χωρις αυτους. Υπαρχουν πολλα τομαρια που ουτε κατα διανοια δεν μπορουν να νοιωσουν την αγαπη, την ανιδιοτελεια, την αθωοτητα κ την ευγνωμοσυνη που μπορει να νοιωσει 1 αδεσποτο σκυλι. Γιατι στη ζωη μου παντως σκυλι να δαγκωνει το χερι που το ταιζει δεν εχω δει. Αντιθετως ανθρωπους τετιους εχω δει με το τσουβαλι. Χωρια που πολλα απο αυτα τα δυστυχισμενα πλασματα τα πηρανε κατι "ανθρωποι" , που τα εγκταλειψανε η τα διωξανε οταν πλακωσε η κριση κ τα καημενα δεν εχουν μαθει να επιβιωνουν στο δρομο......

Προσφατα σε 1 χωριο γερασε ο γαιδαρος καποιου, αφου τον ειχε υπηρετησει για πολλα χρονια, κ επειδη ηταν πλεον αχρηστος στο αφεντικο του, ο τελευταιος τον αφησε εκθετο σε 1 αχυρωνα με ανοικτη την πορτα, να τον φανε οι λυκοι. Ελα ομως ντε που μπηκε 1 λυκος κ "εγινε φιλος" με το γαιδαρακο κ δεν τον πειραξε ποτε! Εσενα αμα σου περισσευει φαγητο δωσε το στο αφεντικο, εγω θα το δωσω στο γαιδαρο.

----------


## elis

ΜΑΡΙΠΟΖΑ ΑΠΛΑ ΝΑ Σ ΠΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΤΗΤΑ ΟΤΙ ΟΠΟΥ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ 10 ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΙ 
ΟΙ 9,5 ΘΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΜΑΛΑΚΙΕΣ Ο ΜΙΣΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΜΑ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΣΩΣΤΟ

----------


## Gothly

είναι αθλιότητα οτι τα ζώα αξίζουν ενα πιατο φαι κ νερο περισσότερο απο τον άνθρωπο?!
ο άνθρωπος εξημέρωσε τα ζώα τα σκυλιά ειδικά και τα γατιά!
ο άνθρωπος είναι αυτός που τα κλωτσάει και τα κακοποιεί μερα με τη μέρα χωρίς να τον καταδικάζουν παρόλο που υπάρχουν νόμοι!
ο άνθρωπος είναι αυτός που τα παίρνει για αξεσουάρ ή για δωράκι στα παιδάκια του κ μετά τα παρατάνε σε μια αλάνα χωρίς ψυχή!


τα ζώα τι κακό μας έκαναν?!
μόνο αγάπη μας έδωσαν κ ο άνθρωπος τα εκμεταλεύτηκε!

----------


## elis

ΝΑ ΜΙΛΗΣΟΥΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΕΚΜΕΤΑΛΕΥΣΗ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΥ ΣΕ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟ ΘΕΛΕΤΕ;
ΘΕΛΕΤΕ ΝΑ ΠΟΥΜΕ ΟΤΙ ΟΛΗ ΜΑΣ Η ΖΩΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΒΑΣΙΣΜΕΝΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΚΜΕΤΑΛΕΥΣΗ
ΑΜΑ ΘΕΛΕΤΕ ΠΕΙΤΕ ΜΟΥ

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

Elis δεν εχω χρονο να στο αναλυσω (παλι καλα γιατι θα στο υπερανελυα κ δεν θα σου αρεσε :Ρ ) , πολυ σωστα κ τα 2 σου ποστ αλλα 2 πραγματακια να σου πω:

1. Το οτι οπως λες ο 1/2 απο τους 10 θα κανει το σωστο, θα φανει ευσυνειδητος κ αξιοπρεπης, δε σημαινει οτι αγιοποιουνται κ οι υπολοιποι η το παραδειγμα πρεπει να το δινουν οι τελευταιοι. Κ στα 10.000.000 ανθρωπων εστω κ 1 να ειναι σωστος κ ηθικος, παραμενει 1. Καποια πραγματα οπως η αληθεια κ η αξιοπρεπεια δεν ελαστικοποιουνται βασει του που κινειται ο μεσος ορος. Αν ο μεσος ορος κινειται στα επιπεδα της ηλιθιοτητας, αυτο δε μεταβαλλει τον ορισμο της εξυπναδας, ουτε την υποβαθμιζει. Κ οι συντριπτικες πλειοψηφιες κανουν σφαλματα, επειδη κατι το υιοθετουν κ το πραττουν οι πολλοι δεν γινεται αυτοματως κ σωστο.

2. Λογω της ανθρωπινης φυσης, η εκμεταλλευση ειναι εγγενης στις ανθρωπινες σχεσεις αμφιδρομα κ πολυπλευρα. Μπορει εμενα να με εκμεταλλευεται ο χ κ συγχρονως εγω να εκμεταλλευομαι τον ψ σε καποιο αλλο τομεα, η οταν μου δοθει η δυνατοτητα να τους εκμεταλλευτω κ τους 2. Τα ζωα ομως βρισκονται εξ ορισμου σε πολυ πιο αδυναμη θεση, οσο κ αν αλλαξουν οι συσχετισμοι δεν εχουν τη δυνατοτητα να εκμεταλλευτουν τον ανθρωπο. Κ η ελλειψη σεβασμου για να μην πω τιποτα πιο βαρυ απεναντι σε καποιο πλασμα πιο αδυναμο κ απροστατευτο, που ουτε δυνατοτητα ανταποδοσης του κακου εχει ουτε τιποτα, λεει παρα πολλα κ για τα συμπλεγματα κ για την προσωπικοτητα ενος ανθρωπου.


Το οτι ανθρωποι σκοτωνονται μεταξυ τους καθε μερα δικαιολογει δηλ. να παρω μια κυνηγετικη καραμπινα κ να εξολοθρευσω ολα τα πτηνα για χομπυ.....? Δε νομιζω.......

----------


## elis

ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΑΓΑΠΑΩ ΤΙΣ ΑΝΑΛΥΣΕΙΣ ΣΟΥ ΟΣΟ ΚΙ ΑΝ ΟΡΙΑΚΑ ΤΙΣ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΩ
ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ Η ΕΚΜΕΤΑΛΕΥΣΗ ΙΣΧΥΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟ
ΣΕ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟ ΟΠΟΤΕ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΤΟ ΒΛΕΠΟΥΜΕ ΜΟΝΟΠΛΕΥΡΑ ΟΤΙ Η ΚΑΚΟΜΕΤΑΧΕΙΡΙΣΗ
ΚΑΙ Η ΕΚΜΕΤΑΛΕΥΣΗ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΣΕ ΖΩΑ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΠΟΛΗ ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΕΣ ΜΟΡΦΕΣ ΣΕ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΥΣ
ΟΛΗ ΜΑΣ Η ΖΩΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΒΑΣΙΣΜΕΝΗ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΑΠΛΑ ΜΗΝ ΤΟ ΒΛΕΠΕΙΣ ΜΟΝΟΠΛΕΥΡΑ 
ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΑΛΛΟ ΕΓΩ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΔΕ Μ ΑΡΕΣΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΖΩΑ ΑΣΧΟΛΟΥΜΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΥΣ

----------


## elis

ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΑΛΥΣΗ ΣΟΥ ΣΤΗ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΗ ΠΑΡΑΓΡΑΦΟ ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΒΛΕΠΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΕΚΜΕΤΑΛΕΥΣΗ 
ΣΑΝ ΚΑΤΙ ΦΥΣΙΟΛΟΓΙΚΟ ΑΝΑΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΙΣ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΙΝΕΣ ΣΧΕΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΟ ΦΑΙΝΟΜΕΝΟ
ΟΠΟΤΕ ΒΛΕΠΟΥΜΕ ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ 
ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΑΣ ΑΡΕΣΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ;ΤΟ ΥΙΟΘΕΤΟΥΜΕ ΣΑ ΣΥΜΠΕΡΙΦΟΡΑ ΑΚΡΙΤΑ Η ΤΟ 
ΒΑΦΤΙΖΟΥΜΕ ΟΠΩΣ ΓΟΥΣΤΑΡΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΜΑΛΑΚΙΕΣ
ΕΓΩ ΘΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΡΟΤΕΙΝΑ ΑΝ ΤΟ ΑΙΚΙΟΥ ΣΟΥ ΝΟΜΙΖΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΞΕΠΕΡΝΑΕΙ ΤΟ ΜΕΣΟ ΟΡΟ
ΝΑ ΑΣΧΟΛΗΘΕΙΣ ΜΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΥΣ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΠΙΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΝ
ΤΑ ΖΩΑ ΔΥΣΤΗΧΩΣ ΤΑ ΥΠΟΔΟΥΛΩΣΕ Ο ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ ΧΙΛΙΑΔΕΣ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΡΙΝ
ΚΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΒΡΕΘΕΙ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΑΔΥΝΑΜΗ ΘΕΣΗ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ
ΠΑΛΙΑ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΑΛΛΗ ΘΕΣΗ
ΕΤΣΙ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΒΛΕΠΟΥΜΕ ΛΙΓΟ ΣΦΑΙΡΙΚΑ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

Δεν το βλεπω μονοπλευρα ουτε αρνηθηκα ποτε οτι οι ανθρωποι εκμεταλλευονται κ κακομεταχειριζονται ο 1 τον αλλο. Αυτο ομως δε δικαιολογει κ την εκμεταλλευση κ κακοποιηση των ζωων. Χωρια, που λογω χαμηλης αυτοεκτιμησης, αυτοσεβασμου κ αλλων συμπλεγματων κατωτεροτητας (κ ας μην τους φαινεται......), πολλοι ανθρωποι γουσταρουν την ξεφτιλα, την εκμεταλλευση κ την παρακμη. Αμα θελησεις να τους προσφερεις κατι ουτε θα το αναγνωρισουν ουτε θα το εκτιμησουν, θα κολλησουν μονο εκει που τους κοροιδεουν/τους εκμεταλλευονται/τους περιφρονουν/τους υποτιμουν. Ζωο, το οποιο το ιδιο να επιλεγει τη θυματοποιηση κ εκμεταλλευση του, δεν ξερω.

Εμενα παντως μου αρεσουν κ οι ανθρωποι, οι τελευταιοι ομως οχι ολοι.

----------


## elis

ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΛΑ ΑΝΑΠΟΔΑ ΟΣΟΝ ΑΦΟΡΑ ΤΙΣ ΣΧΕΣΕΙΣ
ΣΤΟ ΕΞΩΤΕΡΙΚΟ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΡΑΤΑΝΕ ΕΠΙΠΕΔΟ 
ΜΙΛΑΩ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΑΠΛΟ ΚΟΣΜΟ

----------


## elis

ΑΥΤΟΙ ΟΙ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΓΟΥΣΤΑΡΟΥΝ ΠΑΡΑΚΜΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΙΑΤΙ Η ΖΩΗ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΕΤΣΙ
ΕΓΩ ΤΟΥΣ ΨΙΛΟΧΟΝΤΡΟΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΩ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΩ ΚΙ ΕΣΕΝΑ ΠΟΥ ΣΑΙ ΤΟΥ ΠΑΝΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΙΟΥ 
ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΑΝΕΧΕΣΑΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΙΠΑΜΕ ΟΙ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΙ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΠΕΡΙΣΟΤΕΡΟ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΩΝ

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

Elis δεν τους εκανε η ζωη ετσι. Ειναι τι θελει ο καθενας για τον εαυτο του. Ξερω ανθρωπους που δε ζοριστηκανε σε τιποτα κ ειχανε χρυσες ευκαιριες κ τα καψανε ολα γιατι δεν ξερανε να εκτιμανε κ αλλους που ξεκινησανε απο το 0 κ διατηρωντας την αξιοπρεπεια τους καταφερανε θαυματα.

Κ που κολλαει το πνεπιστημιο? Τα πανεπιστημια σου προσφερουν μορφωση, αλλα η μορφωση δεν σε κανει ανθρωπο. Ανθρωπο σε κανει η παιδεια. Υπαρχουν ατομα, που αμα κορνιζαρεις τα πτυχια τους καλυπτεις 20 στεμματα τοιχο, κ σαν προσωπικοτητες ειναι κατι κομπλεξικοι με ανυπαρκτη παιδεια. Κ υπαρχουν κ ατομα του Δημοτικου που εχουν υπερπολλαπλασια παιδεια κ ευγενεια ψυχης. Αυτα τα χαρισματα δεν πιστοποιουνται με πτυχια.

----------


## Gothly

> Elis δεν τους εκανε η ζωη ετσι. Ειναι τι θελει ο καθενας για τον εαυτο του. Ξερω ανθρωπους που δε ζοριστηκανε σε τιποτα κ ειχανε χρυσες ευκαιριες κ τα καψανε ολα γιατι δεν ξερανε να εκτιμανε κ αλλους που ξεκινησανε απο το 0 κ διατηρωντας την αξιοπρεπεια τους καταφερανε θαυματα.
> 
> Κ που κολλαει το πνεπιστημιο? Τα πανεπιστημια σου προσφερουν μορφωση, αλλα η μορφωση δεν σε κανει ανθρωπο. Ανθρωπο σε κανει η παιδεια. Υπαρχουν ατομα, που αμα κορνιζαρεις τα πτυχια τους καλυπτεις 20 στεμματα τοιχο, κ σαν προσωπικοτητες ειναι κατι κομπλεξικοι με ανυπαρκτη παιδεια. Κ υπαρχουν κ ατομα του Δημοτικου που εχουν υπερπολλαπλασια παιδεια κ ευγενεια ψυχης. Αυτα τα χαρισματα δεν πιστοποιουνται με πτυχια.


συμφωνω για τα πτυχια , παραδειγμα-> καθηγητης του τει κρητης ζηταει να διωξουν τα αδεσποτα σκυλια που συχναζουν εξω απο τη σχολή. χωρις να τον ενδιαφερει η μοιρα των αδεσποτων.
και παρόλο που δεν ενοχλουν κανενα.

----------


## elis

ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΔΥΟ ΣΑΣ ΕΙΣΤΕ ΤΟΥ ΠΑΝΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΙΟΥ ΚΙ ΟΧΙ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΒΓΑΛΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΣΧΟΛΗ ΑΛΛΑ
ΕΠΙΔΗ ΔΕΝ ΤΑ ΓΡΑΦΕΤΕ ΑΠΛΑ ΓΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΣΑΣ ΛΕΩ ΤΟΥ ΠΑΝΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΙΟΥ
ΕΓΩ ΠΡΩΣΟΠΙΚΑ ΣΑΣ ΑΓΑΠΑΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΣ ΔΥΟ ΑΠΛΑ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΤΟΣΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟ
ΣΕ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΟΤΙΜΑΩ ΝΑ ΑΣΧΟΛΗΘΩ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΑ ΣΤΕΚΟΜΑΙ ΕΚΕΙ ΔΛΔ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΕΚΕΙ ΜΕ ΚΟΒΕΙ
ΕΣΑΣ ΚΟΒΕΙ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΕΚΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΑ ΖΩΑ ΕΓΩ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΕΝΤΥΠΩΣΙΑΖΟΜΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΑ
ΠΟΥ ΓΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟ ΣΕ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟ ΚΑΙ ΔΕ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΣΚΕΦΤΩ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ

----------


## elis



----------


## Deleted240217a

Εγώ πιστεύω ότι η εκμετάλλευση δεν δικαιολογείται ούτε στα ζώα ούτε στους ανθρώπους, είναι κάτι απάνθρωπο και θα έπρεπε να αποφεύγεται. Αυτό και μόνο, τίποτ' άλλο.

----------


## deleted-member-09-05-2016



----------


## deleted-member-09-05-2016

Κοιταξτε φατσουλα! ειναι σκετη γλυκα! και ομως υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που κακοποιουν τετοια πλασματα.Τους ευχομαι να τους κοπουν τα χερια και οτι κανουν στα αβοηθητα ζωακια να το παθουν και οι ιδιοι.

----------


## Remedy

και οι ανθρωποι και τα ζωα, χρειαζονται απειρη βοηθεια , οπου μπορει να βρεθει.
και πραγματι υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που βοηθουν τα ζωα και μισουν τους ανθρωπους. εχω συναντησει αρκετους.

οποτε εγω δεν το βλεπω "κριτικα".
ας βοηθουν τα ζωα κι ας ειναι τα χειροτερα καθαρματα, δεν πειραζει.
κι οι αλλοι ας βοηθουν τους ανθρωπους κι ας μην ασχολουνται με τα ζωα, επισης δεν πειραζει.
το προβλημα ειναι με αυτους που "καταδιωκουν" οσους φροντιζουν τα ζωα, και μ αυτους που ακομα χειροτερα, βασανιζουν η πετανε τα ζωα.
ας δωσουν αλλου προσοχη και αγαπη. αν εχουν..
αρκει να μην κανουν κακο.

----------


## Deleted240217a

Το χειρότερο για μένα είναι όταν τα σκοτώνουν λες και τους έφταιξαν σε τίποτα, θα μου πεις, γιατί, εδώ ανθρώπους σκοτώνουν, δεν θα σκοτώνουν ζώα που είναι "εύκολα θύματα";

----------


## Κύκνος

Αναρωτιέμαι πως μπορείς να σταματήσεις αναμνήσεις που πονάνε να έρχονται στο μυαλό...

----------


## elis

ΤΡΕΧΩΝΤΑΣ ΟΤΑΝ ΤΡΕΧΕΙΣ ΔΕ ΣΚΕΦΤΕΣΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΙΟ ΦΥΣΙΚΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΙΟ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΚΟ
ΑΜΑ ΤΑ ΑΦΗΣΕΙΣ ΑΥΤΟΒΑΣΑΝΙΖΕΣΑΙ

----------


## Ο Σελτζούκος

Επειδη μιλάτε για τα ζωα, να πω οτι στη ζωη δεν υπάρχει δικαιο και δικαιοσύνη. Ουτε υπαρχει (κατ'εμε) καποιο συμπαν ή θεος που θα συνωμολογήσει για το δίκαιο.

Ευτυχως η δυστυχως, ειμαστε, τουλαχιστον μεχρι τη στιγμή που γράφω αυτό το κειμενο, το κυριαρχο ζώο στο πλανητη μας αλλα και στους γειτονικους πλανήτες. Αυτό συνεπαγεται θετικα, αλλα και αρνητικα. Ενα απο τα αρνητικα ειναι οτι θα κανουμε κακο στα άλλα ζωα. Αυτο γινεται παντα. Μαλιστα, αυτο ΑΠΑΙΤΕΙ η φυση, δυστυχώς. Ειναι αυτο που λεμε, η επιβιωση του δυνατου.

Οπως το λιονταρι θα κυνηγήσει τη ζεβρα και θα την ξεκοιλιάσει για να τη φάει, έτσι και ο ανθρωπος θα κυνηγησει τα ζωα και θα τα κάνει κοτόπουλα για να τα φάει. Απο μια συγκεκριμενη ηθικη πλευρα, η καταναλωση ζώων ειναι τοσο ανήθικη όσο το να κανεις κακό στα ζώα. Ποσοι απο εμας ομως έχουμε φάει ζωο? (Κοτόπουλο κλπ)

Επίσης, ειμαστε απο τη φύση μας ρατσιστες με τα ζωα και απο μια αλλη οπτικη: Αυτη του μεγεθους. Οπως τα αιλουροειδη συχνα φοβουνται τα μεγάλα ζωα, έτσι και εμεις δινουμε μεγαλυτερη αξια στα μεγαλα ζωα απο τα μικρα.

Πως θα νιωσετε αν σκοτωσετε ενα σκυλι, και πως θα νιωσετε αν σκοτωσετε ενα μυρμηγκάκι? Στο πρώτο θα στενοχωρηθήτε, αλλά στο δευτερο δεν θα σας νοιαξει καν. Ειναι πολύ ευκολο να βρουμε ένα μυρμηγκάκι και να το ζουλήξουμε μέχρι θανάτου αλλά δε μας ενδιαφερει, λες και η ζωη του εχει μικρότερη αξια απο αυτη ενος σκυλιού.

Οπότε λοιπον έχουμε μάθει η ευαισθησία μας να αυξομειώνετε με βάση τη μάζα και το υψος του ζώου.


Επιπροσθέτως, ειναι αλήθεια οτι απο τα τα παλια τα χρόνια τωρα κανουμε περισσοτερο κακο στα ζωα. Τα χρησιμοποιουμε για παραδειγμα για να φτιάχνουμε κολόνιες και καλλυντικά. Ολες εσεις οι κυριες που διαβαζετε αυτό το φορουμ σχόλιο ήδη ξερετε πως πολλα απο τα καλλυντικα εχουν δημιουργηθει και απο ζωα (οπως το κραγιον πχ που εμπεριέχει λέπια ψαριών) 

Όμως, η ανθρωποτητα εχει προσφερει και καποια θετικα. Για παραδειγμα, εχει απαγορευσει το κυνηγη συγκεκριμενων ζωων, κυρίως αυτο που κινδυνεύουν, εχει απαγορευσει σε πολλά σημεια το να κυνηγουν φαλαινες, εχουν δημιουργηθει ακομα και οργανισμοι και κτηνιατρεία. Ολοκληρα κράτη ειχουν νομους περι προστασιας των ζωων.

Αν πηγαινατε πχ σε ενα βασίλειο στα αρχαια χρονια η στο Μεσαιωνα ή μετέπειτα και τους λέγατε να φτιαξουν νομους περι προστασιας των ζώων, θα ειχανε πέσει στο πάτωμα απο τα γέλια.


Εν πάσει περιπτώση, υπαρχουν και τα θετικά και τα αρνητικά. Προσωπικά ειναι πολύ σωστο να σεβόμαστε τα ζώα, καθως, αφου ειμαστε (υποτίθεται) πιο έξυπνοι, οφείλουμε να έχουμε και μεγαλυτερο ποσοστο ευθύνης και πρόνοιας.

----------


## primal71

> Μεγαλε εισαι ο απολυτως τελευταιος που θα κρινει αμα αυτα που γραφω αθλιοτητες η οχι...... 
> Καθημερινα ζω πολλα παραδειγματα ανθρωπων που οχι 1 πιατο φαγητο κ νερο δεν αξιζουν, γιατι πολυ απλα η ανθρωποτητα θα ηταν απειρως καλυτερη χωρις αυτους. Υπαρχουν πολλα τομαρια που ουτε κατα διανοια δεν μπορουν να νοιωσουν την αγαπη, την ανιδιοτελεια, την αθωοτητα κ την ευγνωμοσυνη που μπορει να νοιωσει 1 αδεσποτο σκυλι. Γιατι στη ζωη μου παντως σκυλι να δαγκωνει το χερι που το ταιζει δεν εχω δει. Αντιθετως ανθρωπους τετιους εχω δει με το τσουβαλι. Χωρια που πολλα απο αυτα τα δυστυχισμενα πλασματα τα πηρανε κατι "ανθρωποι" , που τα εγκταλειψανε η τα διωξανε οταν πλακωσε η κριση κ τα καημενα δεν εχουν μαθει να επιβιωνουν στο δρομο......
> 
> Προσφατα σε 1 χωριο γερασε ο γαιδαρος καποιου, αφου τον ειχε υπηρετησει για πολλα χρονια, κ επειδη ηταν πλεον αχρηστος στο αφεντικο του, ο τελευταιος τον αφησε εκθετο σε 1 αχυρωνα με ανοικτη την πορτα, να τον φανε οι λυκοι. Ελα ομως ντε που μπηκε 1 λυκος κ "εγινε φιλος" με το γαιδαρακο κ δεν τον πειραξε ποτε! Εσενα αμα σου περισσευει φαγητο δωσε το στο αφεντικο, εγω θα το δωσω στο γαιδαρο.


ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΟΥΣ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΟΥΣ ΝΑ ΕΠΙΔΙΩΚΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΚΡΙΤΙΚΗ ΑΥΤΩΝ ΠΟΥ ΞΕΣΤΟΜΙΖΕΙΣ ..... ΟΤΑΝ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΕΝΑ ΒΗΜΑ ΜΕΣΑ ΜΑΣ ΟΤΑΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΝΟΙΩΘΟΥΜΕ ΕΤΣΙ ΠΟΙΟ ΣΥΝΕΙΔΗΤΟΙ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΣΤΕΚΟΜΑΣΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΕΝΑΝΤΙ ΣΕ ΟΤΟΙΔΗΠΟΤΕ ΑΥΘΕΝΤΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΕΙΛΙΚΡΙΝΕΙΑ ......εχω δει πολλες μοναχικες υπαρξεις να περιτριγυριζονται απο εκατονταδες ζωα και αυτο με θλιβει πολυ μαντεξε γιατι.....

----------


## primal71

> Δεν το βλεπω μονοπλευρα ουτε αρνηθηκα ποτε οτι οι ανθρωποι εκμεταλλευονται κ κακομεταχειριζονται ο 1 τον αλλο. Αυτο ομως δε δικαιολογει κ την εκμεταλλευση κ κακοποιηση των ζωων. Χωρια, που λογω χαμηλης αυτοεκτιμησης, αυτοσεβασμου κ αλλων συμπλεγματων κατωτεροτητας (κ ας μην τους φαινεται......), πολλοι ανθρωποι γουσταρουν την ξεφτιλα, την εκμεταλλευση κ την παρακμη. Αμα θελησεις να τους προσφερεις κατι ουτε θα το αναγνωρισουν ουτε θα το εκτιμησουν, θα κολλησουν μονο εκει που τους κοροιδεουν/τους εκμεταλλευονται/τους περιφρονουν/τους υποτιμουν. Ζωο, το οποιο το ιδιο να επιλεγει τη θυματοποιηση κ εκμεταλλευση του, δεν ξερω.
> 
> Εμενα παντως μου αρεσουν κ οι ανθρωποι, οι τελευταιοι ομως οχι ολοι.


Μηπως ξερεις και κανενα ζωο με ανωτερο εγκεφαλικο φλοιο οπως ο ανθρωπος?

----------


## primal71

> είναι αθλιότητα οτι τα ζώα αξίζουν ενα πιατο φαι κ νερο *περισσότερο* απο τον άνθρωπο?!


ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΓΡΑΨΕΣ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΕΙ ΛΟΓΙΚΗ ?

----------


## deleted_member27-11-2015

Τι πιστευετε για εναν ανθρωπο που κανει κατι "παρανομο" ως δουλεια επειδι δεν εχει αλλη επιλογη?

----------


## Κύκνος

> Επειδη μιλάτε για τα ζωα, να πω οτι στη ζωη δεν υπάρχει δικαιο και δικαιοσύνη. Ουτε υπαρχει (κατ'εμε) καποιο συμπαν ή θεος που θα συνωμολογήσει για το δίκαιο.
> 
> Ευτυχως η δυστυχως, ειμαστε, τουλαχιστον μεχρι τη στιγμή που γράφω αυτό το κειμενο, το κυριαρχο ζώο στο πλανητη μας αλλα και στους γειτονικους πλανήτες. Αυτό συνεπαγεται θετικα, αλλα και αρνητικα. Ενα απο τα αρνητικα ειναι οτι θα κανουμε κακο στα άλλα ζωα. Αυτο γινεται παντα. Μαλιστα, αυτο ΑΠΑΙΤΕΙ η φυση, δυστυχώς. Ειναι αυτο που λεμε, η επιβιωση του δυνατου.
> 
> Οπως το λιονταρι θα κυνηγήσει τη ζεβρα και θα την ξεκοιλιάσει για να τη φάει, έτσι και ο ανθρωπος θα κυνηγησει τα ζωα και θα τα κάνει κοτόπουλα για να τα φάει. Απο μια συγκεκριμενη ηθικη πλευρα, η καταναλωση ζώων ειναι τοσο ανήθικη όσο το να κανεις κακό στα ζώα. Ποσοι απο εμας ομως έχουμε φάει ζωο? (Κοτόπουλο κλπ)
> 
> Επίσης, ειμαστε απο τη φύση μας ρατσιστες με τα ζωα και απο μια αλλη οπτικη: Αυτη του μεγεθους. Οπως τα αιλουροειδη συχνα φοβουνται τα μεγάλα ζωα, έτσι και εμεις δινουμε μεγαλυτερη αξια στα μεγαλα ζωα απο τα μικρα.
> 
> Πως θα νιωσετε αν σκοτωσετε ενα σκυλι, και πως θα νιωσετε αν σκοτωσετε ενα μυρμηγκάκι? Στο πρώτο θα στενοχωρηθήτε, αλλά στο δευτερο δεν θα σας νοιαξει καν. Ειναι πολύ ευκολο να βρουμε ένα μυρμηγκάκι και να το ζουλήξουμε μέχρι θανάτου αλλά δε μας ενδιαφερει, λες και η ζωη του εχει μικρότερη αξια απο αυτη ενος σκυλιού.
> ...


Προσωπικά ούτε μυρμήγκια δεν θέλω να σκοτώνω, τα συμπαθώ...μόνο κουνούπια και μύγες που είναι βλαβερά...

----------


## Κύκνος

> Μηπως ξερεις και κανενα ζωο με ανωτερο εγκεφαλικο φλοιο οπως ο ανθρωπος?


Ναι, όντως έχουμε ανώτερο εγκεφαλικό φλοιό όπως φαίνεται κι από την παρακάτω εικόνα...

----------


## Macgyver

> Τι πιστευετε για εναν ανθρωπο που κανει κατι "παρανομο" ως δουλεια επειδι δεν εχει αλλη επιλογη?




Πολυ ενδιαφερον θεμα ., λιγκ , με πολλες προεκτασεις , τι ειδους δουλεια , και γιατι να μην παρουμε την περιπτωση να κανεις καποιος κατι εντελως παρανομο , οι νομοι ειναι ατελεις για μενα , αφου ειναι φτιαγμενοι απο τους ανθρωπους , ας πουμε να μεταφερεις η να πουλας οπλισμο , ειναι νομιμα και τα δυο . Οποτε πρεπει να ορισουμε την παρανομια . Δεν ειναι υποκρισια ?

----------


## elis

> Πολυ ενδιαφερον θεμα ., λιγκ , με πολλες προεκτασεις , τι ειδους δουλεια , και γιατι να μην παρουμε την περιπτωση να κανεις καποιος κατι εντελως παρανομο , οι νομοι ειναι ατελεις για μενα , αφου ειναι φτιαγμενοι απο τους ανθρωπους , ας πουμε να μεταφερεις η να πουλας οπλισμο , ειναι νομιμα και τα δυο . Οποτε πρεπει να ορισουμε την παρανομια . Δεν ειναι υποκρισια ?


ΘΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΕΙΡΑΞΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΔΥΟ ΓΤ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΤΕΧΩ ΟΠΩΣ ΒΛΕΠΕΙΣ Ο ΜΑΓΚΑΙΒΕΡ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΛΕΦΤΑ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΗ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ 
ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΟΜΙΜΗ ΚΑΙ ΣΥ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΛΕΦΤΑ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΜΙΑ ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΗ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΗ 
ΠΟΙΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΙΟ ΜΑΓΚΑΣ ΑΠΟ ΣΑΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΔΥΟ;

----------


## elis

> Προσωπικά ούτε μυρμήγκια δεν θέλω να σκοτώνω, τα συμπαθώ...μόνο κουνούπια και μύγες που είναι βλαβερά...


ΚΑΛΑ ΚΑΤ ΕΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΣΚΥΛΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΒΡΩΜΕΡΑ ΧΕΖΟΥΝ ΟΠΟΥ ΒΡΟΥΝΕ ΘΕΣ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΩ;

----------


## elis

ΜΑΓΚ ΑΚΟΥΩ ΣΧΟΛΙΟ

----------


## Κύκνος

> ΚΑΛΑ ΚΑΤ ΕΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΣΚΥΛΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΒΡΩΜΕΡΑ ΧΕΖΟΥΝ ΟΠΟΥ ΒΡΟΥΝΕ ΘΕΣ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΩ;


Όχι, δεν θέλω γιατί με εκνευρίζεις και δεν μου χρειάζεται να νιώσω χειρότερα, ευχαριστώ πολύ! Κι εγώ τα αγαπάω τα σκυλιά, είχα κιόλας παλιά μέχρι που μου το φαρμάκωσαν κι αν σκέφτεσαι κι εσύ έτσι γι' αυτά τα πλασματάκια δεν θέλω να κάνω διάλογο μπορείς να φωνάζεις μόνος σου (γιατί αυτό σημαίνει όταν γράφεις με κεφαλαία αλλά ξέχασα εσύ κάνεις ότι σου τη δώσει και μετά ζητάς να μη σου βάζουν και πόντους για παραβιάσεις γιατί είναι χρήσιμες για την ψυχική σου υγεία...τη δική μου ψυχική υγεία που τη διαταράσσεις δεν πρέπει να τη σκεφτούν οι διαχειριστές; Αλλά νομίζω πως ξέρω την απάντηση...άντε βάλε κάνα τραγουδάκι τώρα γιατί θες να χαλάσεις για ακόμα μια φορά θέμα...

----------


## deleted-member-09-05-2016

> ΚΑΛΑ ΚΑΤ ΕΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΣΚΥΛΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΒΡΩΜΕΡΑ ΧΕΖΟΥΝ ΟΠΟΥ ΒΡΟΥΝΕ ΘΕΣ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΩ;


οχι αν εχουν εκπαιδευτει σωστα! εμενα ο σκυλος μου ειναι πεντακαθαρος,με τα μπανια του,τα εμβολια του,αμπουλες για ψυλλους και τσιμπουρια κτλ και τα κακα του τα κανει η στην πανα του η στην βολτα και παντα τα μαζευω και τα πεταω στο σκουπιδοτενεκε.Ο γατος της μητερας μου τα κανει στη αμμο του και μετα τα σκεπαζει κιολας!

----------


## Κύκνος

> οχι αν εχουν εκπαιδευτει σωστα! εμενα ο σκυλος μου ειναι πεντακαθαρος,με τα μπανια του,τα εμβολια του,αμπουλες για ψυλλους και τσιμπουρια κτλ και τα κακα του τα κανει η στην πανα του η στην βολτα και παντα τα μαζευω και τα πεταω στο σκουπιδοτενεκε.Ο γατος της μητερας μου τα κανει στη αμμο του και μετα τα σκεπαζει κιολας!


Κι εμένα το ίδιο έκαναν όλες μου οι γάτες εκτός από τον έναν που κάνει βόλτες οπότε πηγαίνει όπου έχει χώμα στην αυλή...όσο για το σκυλάκι μου ποτέ δεν βρώμιζε κι ας ζούσε έξω...όλοι την αγαπούσαν εκτός από τον μισάνθρωπο που τη φόλιασε γιατί δεν πιστεύω ότι όποιος κάνει κακό σε ζώο αγαπάει τους ανθρώπους...

----------


## deleted_member27-11-2015

> ΘΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΕΙΡΑΞΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΔΥΟ ΓΤ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΤΕΧΩ ΟΠΩΣ ΒΛΕΠΕΙΣ Ο ΜΑΓΚΑΙΒΕΡ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΛΕΦΤΑ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΗ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ 
> ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΟΜΙΜΗ ΚΑΙ ΣΥ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΛΕΦΤΑ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΜΙΑ ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΗ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΗ 
> ΠΟΙΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΙΟ ΜΑΓΚΑΣ ΑΠΟ ΣΑΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΔΥΟ;


Δεν πολυ καταλαβα τι ειπες αλλα ειναι αυτος που δεν κατηγορειτε για κατι

----------


## deleted_member27-11-2015

> Πολυ ενδιαφερον θεμα ., λιγκ , με πολλες προεκτασεις , τι ειδους δουλεια , και γιατι να μην παρουμε την περιπτωση να κανεις καποιος κατι εντελως παρανομο , οι νομοι ειναι ατελεις για μενα , αφου ειναι φτιαγμενοι απο τους ανθρωπους , ας πουμε να μεταφερεις η να πουλας οπλισμο , ειναι νομιμα και τα δυο . Οποτε πρεπει να ορισουμε την παρανομια . Δεν ειναι υποκρισια ?


Ας μην σχολιασουμε τους νομους που ισχυουν τωρα και αυτους που τους εχουν ψτιαξει.ας μιλησουμε αντικειμενικα

----------


## elis

ΚΥΚΝΕ ΘΑ ΣΤΟ ΠΩ ΑΠΛΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΑΠΟΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΗ ΓΚΡΙΝΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΑΓΑΠΗΘΗΚΕ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ
ΕΓΩ ΠΑΡΑΠΟΝΟ ΤΟ ΧΩ ΝΑ ΠΕΙΣ ΜΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ ΤΗ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΩ ΠΕΡΝΑΣ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΑ
ΓΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΔΕ ΣΕ ΜΠΡΙΖΩΝΩ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΔΕ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ 39 ΧΡΟΝΩΝ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΑ
ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΜΙΑ ΣΥΖΗΤΗΣΗ ΜΕ ΠΟΛΙΤΙΣΜΕΝΟ ΤΡΟΠΟ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΒΡΙΣΕΙΣ ΑΝ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ΠΟΛΙΤΙΣΜΕΝΑ
ΤΟΣΟ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΝΑ ΑΠΟΔΕΙΞΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΝΩ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΜΕ ΕΠΕΙΧΗΡΗΜΑΤΑ Η ΕΣΤΩ ΜΕ ΣΠΟΝΤΕΣ
Η ΔΕ ΞΕΡΩ ΓΩ ΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΜΟΝΟ ΠΑΡΑΠΟΝΟ Ε ΟΧΙ ΡΕ ΚΥΚΝΟ ΔΕΝ ΠΑΕΙ ΕΤΣΙ
ΣΟΥ ΛΕΜΕ ΜΙΑ ΚΟΥΒΕΝΤΑ ΝΕΥΡΙΑΖΕΙΣ ΚΙ ΑΠΑΝΤΑΣ ΕΤΣΙ ΠΑΕΙ
ΕΣΥ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΛΕΣ ΚΙ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΣΧΟΛΕΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΦΩΝΑΖΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΔΑΣΚΑΛΟ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΜΑΛΩΣΕΙ
ΚΑΙ ΟΠΩΣ ΕΙΔΕΣ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΕΙΡΑΞΑ ΟΧΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΕΣΕΝΑ

----------


## elis

> οχι αν εχουν εκπαιδευτει σωστα! εμενα ο σκυλος μου ειναι πεντακαθαρος,με τα μπανια του,τα εμβολια του,αμπουλες για ψυλλους και τσιμπουρια κτλ και τα κακα του τα κανει η στην πανα του η στην βολτα και παντα τα μαζευω και τα πεταω στο σκουπιδοτενεκε.Ο γατος της μητερας μου τα κανει στη αμμο του και μετα τα σκεπαζει κιολας!


ΝΑ ΤΑ ΕΚΠΑΙΔΕΥΕΤΑΙ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ

----------


## Macgyver

> Επειδη μιλάτε για τα ζωα, να πω οτι στη ζωη δεν υπάρχει δικαιο και δικαιοσύνη
> 
> Οπως το λιονταρι θα κυνηγήσει τη ζεβρα και θα την ξεκοιλιάσει για να τη φάει, έτσι και ο ανθρωπος θα κυνηγησει τα ζωα και θα τα κάνει κοτόπουλα για να τα φάει. Απο μια συγκεκριμενη ηθικη πλευρα, η καταναλωση ζώων ειναι τοσο ανήθικη όσο το να κανεις κακό στα ζώα. 
> 
> Επιπροσθέτως, ειναι αλήθεια οτι απο τα τα παλια τα χρόνια τωρα κανουμε περισσοτερο κακο στα ζωα. Τα χρησιμοποιουμε για παραδειγμα για να φτιάχνουμε κολόνιες και καλλυντικά. Ολες εσεις οι κυριες που διαβαζετε αυτό το φορουμ σχόλιο ήδη ξερετε πως πολλα απο τα καλλυντικα εχουν δημιουργηθει και απο ζωα (οπως το κραγιον πχ που εμπεριέχει λέπια ψαριών) 
> 
> Όμως, η ανθρωποτητα εχει προσφερει και καποια θετικα. Για παραδειγμα, εχει απαγορευσει το κυνηγη συγκεκριμενων ζωων, κυρίως αυτο που κινδυνεύουν, εχει απαγορευσει σε πολλά σημεια το να κυνηγουν φαλαινες, εχουν δημιουργηθει ακομα και οργανισμοι και κτηνιατρείαας.


Πολυ ενδιαφεροντα αυτα που γραφεις , Σελτζουκε . Ειμαστε υποκριτες εμεις οι ανθρωποι . Κοπτομεθα για την κακοποιηση ενος ζωου , που οπωσδηποτε ειναι μεμπτο , αλλα οταν δειξει η Τv ενα ντοκυμαντερ με τον τροπο που θανατωνουμε τα ζωα , αποστρεφουμε το κεφαλι , σφυραμε αδιαφορα , και το γλεντι συνεχιζεται . Αυτος ειναι ο κοσμος που ζουμε , ας το δεχτουμε , και μην χυνουμε εξτρα δακρυα για ενα ζωο που βασανιστηκε , γιατι αν παρακολουθησει καποιος την ζωη ενος κοτοπουλου , και συνεχιζει να τρωει κοτοπουλα , ειναι κατ εμε συνενοχος σε εγκλημα . 6 μηνες ζουν τα κοτοπουλα , το ενα πανω στο αλλο , κυριολεκτικα , μεχρι ναρθει η ωρα τους . Εχει περισσοτερο ψυχη το σκυλι απο το κοτοπουλο ? απλως το σκυλι το εχουμε εξημερωσει προ 15.000 ετων , και καπου το θεωρουμε ανθρωποειδες , γιατιμας εχει μαθει , και μας θεωρει οικειους του . Στην Κορεα που τρωνε σκυλους ειναι πιο βαρβαροι απο μας τπυς πολιτισμενους ? οποτε το θεμα δεν ειναι ο σκυλος η το κοτοπουλο , ειναι η επιλεκτικη μας συμπονοια προς τα ζωα . 
Πολυ σωστη η παρομοιωση σου με το μυρμηγκι και το σκυλι , ακομα και , μετα απο πειραματα , απεδειχθη οτι ζωα που ' υποτιθεται οτι δεν εχουν νοημοσυνη , νοιωθουν πονο οταν κακοπιοηθη ενα ομοιο τους , δλδ σε ενα δωματιο ριξαν ζωντανες γαριδες σε βραστο νερο , και στο αλλο δωματιο οι ζωντανες γαριδες , αντεδρασαν βιαια οταν συνεβη αυτο . 
Οσο γι αυτ που γραφεις οτι η ανθρωποτητα εχει προσφερει καποια θετικα , οπως η προστασια ωρισμενων ειδων , θα σου πω οτι αυτο δεν το κανει απο φιλανθρωπια , αλλα απο ιδιον συμφερον , μην τυχον και διαταραχθει η ισορροππια στο ζωικο βασιλειο , και βλαφτει παλι ο ιδιος ο ανθρωπος . 
Επειδη δυστυχως στα νιατα μου υπηρξα κυνηγος , μεχρι να καταλαβω οτι εγκληματουσα , οταν περναγε μια τσιχλα , ενα κοτσυφι , πεφταν κατι ομοβροντιες , λες και περναγε εχθρικο αεροπλανο . Και δεν κανω πλακα καθολου . 
Καλως θα συνεχισουμε να τιμωρουμε τους βασανιστες ζωων , ως ανισορροπους , η psycho , αλλα και ο τροπος που εκτρεφουμε και ιδιως θανατωνουμε τα ζωα , δεν απεχει και πολυ απο τον βασανισμο . Βλεπω πολλα ντοκυμαντερ , και εχω δει πολλα . 
Οποτε επανερχομαι στηνον προλογο σου , Σελτζουκε , ας το παρουμε αποφαση οτι ζουμε σενα κοσμο αδικο και σκληρο , ας το δεχτουμε , οποιος δεν το δεχεται , θα τον παραδεχτω μονο αν γινει αυστηρα χορτοφαγος , αλλιως ειναι συνενοχος σε ολο αυτο το εγκλημα . 
Θα προτιμουσα να ειμαι επαγγελματιας εκτελεστης , αν δεν ειχα χρηματα , καμμια τυψη , διοτι θα σκοτωνα ανθρωπους που το αξιζουν κατ εμε και με αντικειμενικα κριτηρια , πχ εμπορους ναρκωτικων , ειμαι υπερ της αυτοδικιας , παρα να σκοτωνω ζωα , που ειναι πιο αθωα κι απο αθωα , ας ειναι για βρωση .

----------


## elis

> Δεν πολυ καταλαβα τι ειπες αλλα ειναι αυτος που δεν κατηγορειτε για κατι


ΠΩΣ ΝΑ ΣΤΟ ΠΩ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΔΥΟ ΚΑΝΕΤΕ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΑΥΤΟΥΝΟΥ Η ΜΑΓΚΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΕ ΝΟΜΙΜΟ

----------


## elis

> Ας μην σχολιασουμε τους νομους που ισχυουν τωρα και αυτους που τους εχουν ψτιαξει.ας μιλησουμε αντικειμενικα


ΑΝΤΙΚΕΙΜΕΝΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΔΥΟ ΚΑΝΕΤΕ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΟ
ΑΛΛΑ Ο ΜΑΓΚ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΙΟ ΜΑΓΚΑΣ

----------


## Macgyver

> ΘΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΕΙΡΑΞΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΔΥΟ ΓΤ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΤΕΧΩ ΟΠΩΣ ΒΛΕΠΕΙΣ Ο ΜΑΓΚΑΙΒΕΡ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΛΕΦΤΑ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΗ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ 
> ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΟΜΙΜΗ ΚΑΙ ΣΥ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΛΕΦΤΑ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΜΙΑ ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΗ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΗ 
> ΠΟΙΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΙΟ ΜΑΓΚΑΣ ΑΠΟ ΣΑΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΔΥΟ;



Καλο ερωτημα , elis , δεν με πειραζεις καθολου , αλλα ας πουμε οτι εχω μεταφερει οπλα για λογ/μο της Αμερικανικης Κυβερνησης , νομιμοτατα , ας πουμε λεω , ειμαι ενοχος ?

Τωρα ειδα το προηγουμενο ποστ σου , elis ., αλλα ας πει καποιος αλλος την γνωμη του .

----------


## elis

ΟΧΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΣΕ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΤΙΤΑΝΟΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟ ΜΑΓΚΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΛΕΩ

----------


## Κύκνος

> ΚΥΚΝΕ ΘΑ ΣΤΟ ΠΩ ΑΠΛΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΑΠΟΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΗ ΓΚΡΙΝΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΑΓΑΠΗΘΗΚΕ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ
> ΕΓΩ ΠΑΡΑΠΟΝΟ ΤΟ ΧΩ ΝΑ ΠΕΙΣ ΜΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ ΤΗ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΩ ΠΕΡΝΑΣ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΑ
> ΓΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΔΕ ΣΕ ΜΠΡΙΖΩΝΩ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΔΕ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ 39 ΧΡΟΝΩΝ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΑ
> ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΜΙΑ ΣΥΖΗΤΗΣΗ ΜΕ ΠΟΛΙΤΙΣΜΕΝΟ ΤΡΟΠΟ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΒΡΙΣΕΙΣ ΑΝ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ΠΟΛΙΤΙΣΜΕΝΑ
> ΤΟΣΟ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΝΑ ΑΠΟΔΕΙΞΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΝΩ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΜΕ ΕΠΕΙΧΗΡΗΜΑΤΑ Η ΕΣΤΩ ΜΕ ΣΠΟΝΤΕΣ
> Η ΔΕ ΞΕΡΩ ΓΩ ΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΜΟΝΟ ΠΑΡΑΠΟΝΟ Ε ΟΧΙ ΡΕ ΚΥΚΝΟ ΔΕΝ ΠΑΕΙ ΕΤΣΙ
> ΣΟΥ ΛΕΜΕ ΜΙΑ ΚΟΥΒΕΝΤΑ ΝΕΥΡΙΑΖΕΙΣ ΚΙ ΑΠΑΝΤΑΣ ΕΤΣΙ ΠΑΕΙ
> ΕΣΥ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΛΕΣ ΚΙ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΣΧΟΛΕΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΦΩΝΑΖΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΔΑΣΚΑΛΟ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΜΑΛΩΣΕΙ
> ΚΑΙ ΟΠΩΣ ΕΙΔΕΣ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΕΙΡΑΞΑ ΟΧΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΕΣΕΝΑ


Δεν είμαι 39, 37 είμαι...ναι, εντάξει, τώρα δεν αξίζω και να με αγαπήσουν αλλά δεν μου λες κάτι καινούριο το έχω ξανακούσει κι ίσως να είναι και αλήθεια γι' αυτό ίσως και να είναι καλύτερα να πεθάνω αλλά είμαι άχρηστη ακόμα κι αυτό να καταφέρω και μου τη δίνει τόσο πολύ αυτό...
Τώρα αν θες τη γνώμη μου αυτή είναι ότι δεν πρέπει να κάνουμε κακό στα ζώα γιατί κι αυτά είναι πλάσματα του Θεού όπως είναι κι οι άνθρωποι, δεν πρέπει να κάνουμε κακό σε κανέναν παρά μόνο αν βρισκόμαστε σε άμυνα...
Αυτά έχω να πω, δεν έχω κουράγιο για τίποτα άλλο και όσο εξέφρασα την αντίθεση μου έχασα κομμάτι κι από την λίγη δύναμη που έχω...αλλά να βρίσω δεν πρόκειται...

----------


## elis

ΚΙ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΝ ΛΕΓΚ ΠΟΥ ΝΟΜΙΖΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΙΕΣ

----------


## elis

> Δεν είμαι 39, 37 είμαι...ναι, εντάξει, τώρα δεν αξίζω και να με αγαπήσουν αλλά δεν μου λες κάτι καινούριο το έχω ξανακούσει κι ίσως να είναι και αλήθεια γι' αυτό ίσως και να είναι καλύτερα να πεθάνω αλλά είμαι άχρηστη ακόμα κι αυτό να καταφέρω και μου τη δίνει τόσο πολύ αυτό...
> Τώρα αν θες τη γνώμη μου αυτή είναι ότι δεν πρέπει να κάνουμε κακό στα ζώα γιατί κι αυτά είναι πλάσματα του Θεού όπως είναι κι οι άνθρωποι, δεν πρέπει να κάνουμε κακό σε κανέναν παρά μόνο αν βρισκόμαστε σε άμυνα...
> Αυτά έχω να πω, δεν έχω κουράγιο για τίποτα άλλο και όσο εξέφρασα την αντίθεση μου έχασα κομμάτι κι από την λίγη δύναμη που έχω...αλλά να βρίσω δεν πρόκειται...


ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΓΩ ΠΟΥ ΣΤΑ ΛΕΩ ΑΞΙΖΕΙ ΝΑ Μ ΑΓΑΠΗΣΟΥΝ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΠΟΥΤΣΟ ΚΑΒΑΛΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ

----------


## elis

ΕΓΩ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΣΟΥ ΛΕΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΑΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΕΝΑ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟ ΜΕ ΓΚΡΙΝΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΡΑΠΟΝΑ ΟΛΗ ΜΕΡΑ ΛΟΓΙΚΟ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΤΟΝ ΣΥΜΠΑΘΕΙΣ
ΓΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΛΕΜΕ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΔΕΙΞΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΑΛΛΟ ΣΟΥ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΟ ΤΟ ΟΜΟΡΦΟ ΓΤ ΟΛΟΙ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΣΥ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΔΕ ΜΑΣ ΕΚΤΙΜΑΣ

----------


## elis

ΕΙΧΑ ΕΝΑ ΦΙΛΟ ΚΑΠΟΤΕ ΠΟΥ ΔΕ ΜΕ ΕΚΤΙΜΟΥΣΕ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ ΜΕ ΕΙΧΕ ΓΙΑ ΣΚΟΥΠΙΔΙ 
ΚΑΙ ΜΑΖΙ ΜΟΥ ΗΤΑΝ Ο ΕΑΥΤΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΘΑ ΓΕΛΑΣΕΤΕ ΑΛΛΑ ΜΕ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΑΛΛΟ ΔΕ ΠΕΡΝΟΥΣΕ ΚΑΛΑ
ΕΝΩ ΜΕ ΜΕΝΑ ΠΕΡΝΟΥΣΕ ΚΑΛΟΥΤΣΙΚΑ

----------


## Κύκνος

> ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΓΩ ΠΟΥ ΣΤΑ ΛΕΩ ΑΞΙΖΕΙ ΝΑ Μ ΑΓΑΠΗΣΟΥΝ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΠΟΥΤΣΟ ΚΑΒΑΛΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ


Εγώ όμως δεν αντέχω να ζω ξέροντας το αυτό...θέλω να αρρωστήσω και να πεθάνω...
Να τώρα θα βάλω εγώ τραγουδάκι γιατί θεωρώ πως είναι σχετικό μ' αυτό που γράφω...



"Δεν μπορώ να ζήσω ή να πεθάνω, μισό κορμί, μισό κομμένο όνειρο"...

----------


## elis

ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΤΑ ΤΡΑΓΟΥΔΙΑ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΟΝΤΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΨΥΧΙΚΗ ΜΑΣ ΙΣΟΡΟΠΙΑ ΤΙ ΛΕΣ ΚΙ ΕΣΥ
ΒΑΛΕ ΛΙΓΟ ΠΟΙΟΤΗΤΑ ΝΑ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΘΟΥΜΕ

----------


## Κύκνος

> ΕΓΩ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΣΟΥ ΛΕΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΑΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΕΝΑ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟ ΜΕ ΓΚΡΙΝΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΡΑΠΟΝΑ ΟΛΗ ΜΕΡΑ ΛΟΓΙΚΟ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΤΟΝ ΣΥΜΠΑΘΕΙΣ
> ΓΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΛΕΜΕ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΔΕΙΞΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΑΛΛΟ ΣΟΥ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΟ ΤΟ ΟΜΟΡΦΟ ΓΤ ΟΛΟΙ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΣΥ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΔΕ ΜΑΣ ΕΚΤΙΜΑΣ


Δεν νομίζω πως έχω όμορφο πρόσωπο εγώ εδώ και πολλά χρόνια δυστυχώς...κάποτε που ήμουν ευτυχισμένη είχα κι εγώ αλλά τώρα δυσκολεύομαι να το ξαναβρώ, έχω χάσει τον εαυτό μου κι επίσης ζω με το ζόρι, πώς θες να είμαι χαρούμενη;

----------


## deleted-member-09-05-2016

Και εσυ χρειαζεσαι εκπαιδευση και σε παρακαλω μη μου πεις οτι σε εκπαιδευσε η ζωη και μπλα μπλα μπλα.... αντε βαλε κανα τραγουδι τωρα lmao

----------


## Macgyver

Εlis και Κυκνε , ειστε σε τελειως διαφορετικο μηκος κυματος . Κυκνε , κι εγω αγαπαω τα ζωα , αλλα προτιμω τις γατες , επειδη ειναι πιο ανεξαρτητες , και δεν θελω να εξαρταται ανθρωπος η ζωο απο μενα , σε μτετοιο βαθμο , οκ , τον ταιζα τον γατο μου , καθαριζα την τουαλετα τοτ , αλλα τον γουσταρα επειδη δεν εχει αφεντικο ο γατος , ειναι συναισθηματικα ισχυρος , σε αντιθεση με τον σκυλο , που αμα του ριξεις μια κλωτσια , και του κανεις μετα νοημα , ελα , θαρθει , ενω ο γατος , θα σου χωσει και καμμια , αυτην την δουλοπρεπεια δεν αντεχω .

----------


## deleted-member-09-05-2016

το απανω post ειναι απαντηση στον elis.Ξεχασα να βαλω παραθεση.

----------


## elis

ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΠΟΣΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΕΓΩ ΖΩ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΖΟΡΙ ΚΑΙ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΟΡΕΞΗ 
ΒΡΗΚΑ ΤΗ ΔΥΝΑΜΗ ΠΟΥ ΟΛΟΙ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΛΕΩ ΠΑΠΑΡΙΕΣ ΟΠΩΣ ΒΛΕΠΕΙΣ ΛΕΩ ΠΑΠΑΡΙΕΣ
ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΩ ΔΛΔ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΑΡΑΤΑΙΡΑ ΟΧΙ ΦΥΣΙΟΛΟΓΙΚΑ ΠΟΣΩΣ ΜΕ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΧΕΣΤΗΚΑ 
ΤΙ ΛΕΝΕ ΟΙ ΑΛΛΟΙ Η ΘΑ ΚΑΝΑ ΤΑΒΑΝΟΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ ΟΛΗ ΜΕΡΑ Η ΘΑ ΓΙΝΟΜΟΥΝΑ ΠΑΠΑΡΑΣ
ΟΠΩΣ ΒΛΕΠΕΙΣ ΕΓΙΝΑ ΠΑΠΑΡΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΜΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΩ ΤΙ ΕΧΩ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ ΘΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙΣ
ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΛΟΓΟΣ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ

----------


## elis

> το απανω post ειναι απαντηση στον elis.Ξεχασα να βαλω παραθεση.


ΝΑΙ ΒΡΕ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑ ΜΕ ΕΚΠΑΙΔΕΥΣΕ Η ΖΩΗ ΟΝΤΩΣ ΚΑΛΑ ΤΑ ΛΕΣ

----------


## Κύκνος

> ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΤΑ ΤΡΑΓΟΥΔΙΑ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΟΝΤΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΨΥΧΙΚΗ ΜΑΣ ΙΣΟΡΟΠΙΑ ΤΙ ΛΕΣ ΚΙ ΕΣΥ
> ΒΑΛΕ ΛΙΓΟ ΠΟΙΟΤΗΤΑ ΝΑ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΘΟΥΜΕ


Δεν ξέρω...αν χρειάζονται...μερικές φορές με κάνουν να κλαίω όπως αυτό...άντε ας κάνω μια τελευταία φορά την υπέρβαση...




Πάντως μιας κι είμαι στο τι σκέφτεστε, σκέφτομαι ότι θα ήθελα να ξέρω γιατί πρέπει να φεύγουν οι άνθρωποι που αγαπάμε ανοίγοντας τεράστια πληγή που δεν κλείνει όσα χρόνια κι αν περάσουν...

----------


## deleted-member-09-05-2016

Εγω αγαπαω ολα τα ζωα! δεν κανω διακρισεις.Ο σκυλος ειναι ενα απ'τα πιο αξιαγαπητα πλασματα και πιστος φιλος οχι σαν τους ανθρωπους φιλους-φιδια.

----------


## Κύκνος

> Εγω αγαπαω ολα τα ζωα! δεν κανω διακρισεις.Ο σκυλος ειναι ενα απ'τα πιο αξιαγαπητα πλασματα και πιστος φιλος οχι σαν τους ανθρωπους φιλους-φιδια.


Αυτό με τους φίλους - φίδια ξαναπες το...μια απογοήτευση είναι μερικοί άνθρωποι...δίνεις, δίνεις, δίνεις τους στέκεσαι σε ότι σου ζητήσουν και χρειαστούν κι όταν τους χρειαστείς εσύ απλά δεν υπάρχουν...

----------


## elis

ΘΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΩ ΜΕΡΙΚΕΣ ΑΛΗΘΕΙΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΠΕΖΟΔΡΟΜΙΟΥ ΑΝΤΕΧΕΤΑΙ Η ΔΕΝ ΑΝΤΕΧΕΤΑΙ;

----------


## elis

ΠΑΝΩ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΣΑΣ ΑΠΑΣΧΟΛΟΥΝ ΕΤΣΙ ΚΙ ΑΛΛΙΩΣ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΑ ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΑΜΕ

----------


## elis

> Καλο ερωτημα , elis , δεν με πειραζεις καθολου , αλλα ας πουμε οτι εχω μεταφερει οπλα για λογ/μο της Αμερικανικης Κυβερνησης , νομιμοτατα , ας πουμε λεω , ειμαι ενοχος ?
> 
> Τωρα ειδα το προηγουμενο ποστ σου , elis ., αλλα ας πει καποιος αλλος την γνωμη του .


ΟΧΙ ΕΣΥ ΔΕ ΦΤΑΙΣ ΑΥΤΟΙ ΘΕΛΑΝ ΟΠΛΑ ΚΙ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΝΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΤΑ ΠΑΕΙ

----------


## deleted_member27-11-2015

Elis καταρχην ειπα για μενα κατι τετοιο?καταλαβαινεις τον ορισμο του νομιμου/παρανομου?

----------


## elis

> Και εσυ χρειαζεσαι εκπαιδευση και σε παρακαλω μη μου πεις οτι σε εκπαιδευσε η ζωη και μπλα μπλα μπλα.... αντε βαλε κανα τραγουδι τωρα lmao

----------


## elis

LMFAO
Μουσικό συγκρότημα
Οι LMFAO είναι αμερικάνικο electronic dance music δίδυμο, το οποίο αποτελείται από τους Redfoo και SkyBlu. Βικιπαίδεια

----------


## elis



----------


## elis

> Elis καταρχην ειπα για μενα κατι τετοιο?καταλαβαινεις τον ορισμο του νομιμου/παρανομου?


ΣΑΣ ΠΕΙΡΑΖΩ ΡΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΜΕΡΙΚΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΘΑ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑ ΝΑΙ ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΟΜΙΜΑ

----------


## elis

> Elis καταρχην ειπα για μενα κατι τετοιο?καταλαβαινεις τον ορισμο του νομιμου/παρανομου?


ΤΗ ΣΗΜΑΣΙΑ ΝΟΜΙΜΟ ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΟ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΗ ΑΓΟΡΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΖΗΤΗΣΗ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΦΕΡΕΙ
ΤΟΣΟ ΑΠΛΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ

----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## elis

ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΝΟΜΙΚΗ ΦΟΡΜΟΥΛΑ ΝΑ ΣΤΡΑΦΕΙ ΕΝΑΣ ΠΟΛΙΤΗΣ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΟΥ ΚΡΑΤΟΥΣ
ΓΤ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΟΠΛΑ ΕΓΩ ΔΕ ΓΟΥΣΤΑΡΩ ΣΤΟ ΚΡΑΤΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΟΠΛΑ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΚΑΤΙ;
ΣΑΣ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΩ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΑΟΠΛΥΤΩΣ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ

----------


## elis

ΤΟ ΚΡΑΤΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΤΕ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΑΟΡΑΤΗ ΟΝΤΟΤΗΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΥΛΙΚΑ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ
ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΕΓΩ ΝΑ ΣΤΡΑΦΩ ΕΝΑΝΤΙΟΝ ΤΗΣ

----------


## deleted-member-09-05-2016

> LMFAO
> Μουσικό συγκρότημα
> Οι LMFAO είναι αμερικάνικο electronic dance music δίδυμο, το οποίο αποτελείται από τους Redfoo και SkyBlu. Βικιπαίδεια


To ξερω εδω και χρονια αυτο το συγκροτημα.Αλλα lmao=laughing my ass off και lmfao=laughing my fucking ass off.

----------


## elis

ΕΠΙΣΗΣ Ο ΠΡΩΘΥΠΟΥΡΓΟΣ ΕΧΕΙ Η ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΑΦΕΝΤΙΚΟ ΟΛΟΙ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΝ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΚΕΦΑΛΙ ΜΑΣ
ΕΓΩ ΠΑΩ ΣΤΗ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΛΕΝΕ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΑΥΤΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ Ο ΑΛΛΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΙΟ ΠΑΛΙΟΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΡΟΙΣΤΑΜΕΝΟΣ
ΟΠΩΣ ΘΕΛΕΤΕ ΠΕΙΤΕ ΤΟ ΑΥΤΟΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΚΕΦΑΛΙ ΤΟΥ ΝΑ Τ ΛΕΕΙ ΤΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΚΙ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ
ΑΠΟ ΠΟΙΟΝ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΕΤΑΙ ΑΦΟΥ ΠΑΙΡΝΕΙ ΛΕΦΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΠΟΥ ΤΑ ΠΑΙΡΝΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΤΑ ΔΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ ΕΓΩ ΔΕ ΘΕΩΡΩ
ΟΤΙ ΑΥΤΟΣ Ο ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟΣ ΥΠΑΛΛΗΛΟΣ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΚΑΤΙ;ΟΧΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΡΧΗΓΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΚΡΑΤΟΥΣ
ΠΟΙΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΚΡΑΤΟΣ ΟΛΟΙ ΕΜΕΙΣ ΠΙΑΣΤΑ ΤΑ ΑΥΓΟ ΚΑΙ ΚΟΥΡΕΥΤΟ Η ΠΛΗΡΗΣ ΑΠΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ ΕΥΘΥΝΩΝ ΕΝ ΤΗ ΓΕΝΕΣΗ 
ΕΝΟΣ ΚΡΑΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΔΙΑΚΛΑΔΩΝΕΤΑΙ ΠΑΝΤΟΥ
ΦΙΛΙΚΑ ΑΠΟΡΙΕΣ ΕΝΟΣ ΖΑΛΙΣΜΕΝΟΥ ΑΓΡΟΤΗ

----------


## elis

ΚΑΙ ΠΑΣ ΣΤΗ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΟΥ ΛΕΕΙ Ο ΑΛΛΟΣ ΚΑΝΤΟ ΕΤΣΙ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ
ΜΑ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΚΙ ΑΛΛΙΩΣ ΟΧΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΠΟΙΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ Ο ΜΑΛΑΚΑΣ;
ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΔΥΟ ΔΙΚΙΟ ΕΧΟΥΝ
ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΩ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΑΠΟΡΙΕΣ ΘΑ ΓΡΑΨΩ ΒΙΒΛΙΟ

----------


## elis

ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΗΞΩ ΟΤΑΝ ΣΥΝΑΝΤΙΟΥΝΤΑΙ ΔΥΟ ΚΟΣΜΟΙ
ΕΙΤΕ ΣΕ ΠΡΩΣΟΠΙΚΟ ΕΠΙΠΕΔΟ ΟΤΑΝ ΣΥΝΑΝΤΙΟΥΝΤΑΙ ΔΥΟ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΙ ΜΕ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΕΣ ΙΔΙΟΤΗΤΕΣ ΚΑΤΑΓΩΓΗ ΦΥΛΟ ΑΣΘΕΝΕΙΑ ΚΛΠ
ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΦΤΙΑΧΝΟΥΝ ΤΟΝ ΚΟΣΜΟ ΕΝΟΣ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΥ ΔΕ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΓΡΑΨΩ ΟΛΑ
Η ΘΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΕΡΩΤΑΣ Η ΠΟΛΕΜΟΣ ΕΙΤΕ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΕΝΔΙΑΜΕΣΑ ΜΕΤΑΞΥ ΑΥΤΩΝ ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΚΑΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΑΝΤΙΔΡΑΣΟΥΝ
ΕΓΩ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΕ ΠΟΛΕΜΟ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΙΣ ΑΓΑΠΗΣΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΛΙΓΟ ΤΙΣ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΜΟΥ ΑΡΕΣΕ 
ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΔΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΚΟΣΜΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΕΠΙΛΕΞΑΤΕ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΤΟ ΘΥΜΑ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΠΟΛΕΜΟ
ΑΠΛΑ ΞΕΧΑΣΑΤΕ ΟΤΙ ΜΟΥ ΔΕΙΧΝΕΤΕ ΤΑ ΟΠΛΑ ΣΑΣ Ο ΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΑΣ ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟΝ ΠΟΛΕΜΟ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΙΡΗΝΗ

----------


## elis



----------


## Remedy

σκεφτομαι *τι ωραια* ιδεα ηταν τα 50 πμ και ποσοι εχουν γλυτωσει απο τα τρολ των πμ, ιδιωτικα και επαγγελματικα (της κακιας ωρας)  :Smile:

----------


## favvel

σκέφτομαι ότι δεν παλεύεται η ζωή με τπτ όμως..ειδικά αν έχεις ένα μυαλό που σε προδίδει χρόνο με το χρόνο,μέρα με τη μέρα..είμαι νέα υποτίθεται και το μυαλό μου λειτουργεί χειρότερα απ'των γονιών μου..και τρεις φορές χειρότερα από των συνομιλήκων μου..δεν μπορώ να συμμετέχω σε μια κουβέντα φυσιολογικών συνομιλήκων μου,εννοώ χωρίς να έχουν ψυχοτραλαλά..

είμαι αργόστροφη,είμαι συνέχεια αφηρημένη..και δεν καταλαβαίνω τι λένε!!ειδικά όταν μιλάνε για πολιτικά..τους δε δημοσιογράφους είναι που όταν τους ακούω μου φαίνεται ότι μιλάνε σε άλλη γλώσσα..αν είναι δυνατόν!!δεν μπορώ να μιλήσω χωρίς να κομπιάσω,χωρίς να σταματήσει το μυαλό μου και η ομιλία μου για λίγο..δλδ κάνω σπαστικές παύσεις όταν πρέπει να πω κάτι ή να απαντήσω σε κάτι..και κεκεδίζω ώρες ώρες!!!αν είναι δυνατόν!!και το άλλο?δεν προσανατολίζομαι με τπτ!!με πάνε συνέχεια και με φέρνουνε με τ'αυτοκίνητο κι εγώ ούτε ξέρω πώς πήγα και πώς ήρθα εκτός από δρόμους που τους έχουμε περάσει πάνω από ένα εκατομμύριο φορές..δεν μπορώ να ζήσω σε αυτόν τον κόσμο μόνη μου!!απλά δεν γίνεται!!κάτι να πάθει η οικογένειά μου εγώ είμαι διανοητικά ανάπηρη και θα ψοφήσω στην ψάθα..γιατί το μυαλό μου δε λειτουργεί για αυτόν τον κόσμο..
ίσως δε μ'ενδιαφέρει αυτός ο κόσμος γι'αυτό..

αμ το άλλο?είμαι καλή στα μαθήματα και σε ό,τι μου πούνε να μάθω απ'έξω αρκεί να έχει ένα εύλογο μέγεθος αυτό που πρέπει να μάθω..κι αυτό είναι το παράδοξο..
πώς λειτουργεί το μυαλό μου για τα μαθήματα και δε λειτουργεί για να επιβιώσω σε αυτόν τον κόσμο..είμαι σαν κοιμισμένο,χαζεμένο και άβουλο πλάσμα..μα πώς κατήντησα έτσι.....

συγνώμη αν σας κούρασα..δε θέλω να ανοίγω καινούργια θέματα..απλά να λέω τον πόνο μου εδώ και να αποχωρώ..

----------


## Deleted240217a

Καλησπέρα φαβέλ, αυτά που λες στις πρώτες δύο παραγράφους τα 'χω και 'δω. Εδώ "φυσιολογικοί" άνθρωποι σε εισαγωγικά πάντα και δεν μπορούν να καταλάβουν τους δημοσιογράφους, θέλει προπόνηση. Πρέπει να βλέπεις ειδήσεις από το πρωί ως το βράδυ, έτσι κάνουν μερικοί συνταξιούχοι κυρίως που είναι κάτω των 60, και γι'αυτό τα καταλαβαίνουν όλα, ή πχ κάποιος των θεωρητικών σπουδών.

----------


## favvel

ίσως να θέλει όπως λες προπόνηση..όπως προπόνηση θέλει και για να συζητήσω με κάποιον συνομίληκό μου όταν έχω ξεσυνηθίσει..
τα πάντα θέλουν προπόνηση και εξάσκηση και αυτό είναι που με νευριάζει πιο πολύ απ'όλα..γιατί δε με ενδιαφέρει στο κάτω κάτω να καταλαβαίνω τπτ..αυτός ο κόσμος που είναι παντελώς αδιάφορος..
ο μόνος λόγος που το κάνω,εννοώ να προσπαθώ να καταλάβω ή που παραπονιέμαι όταν δεν καταλαβαίνω,δεν είναι γιατί με ενδιαφέρει να μάθω όχι!!είναι για να είμαι κι εγώ μέσα στα πράγματα και να μην είμαι τελείως εκτός..
και ίσως επειδή πραγματικά δε με ενδιαφέρει τι γίνεται γύρω μου,ούτε τώρα που καίγεται όλη η Ελλάδα με ενδιαφέρει ούτε τα δημοψηφίσματα ούτε τπτ..ίσως γι'αυτό δυσκολεύομαι τόσο πολύ στο να ενταχθώ στο περιβάλλον μου είτε κοινωνικό είτε φυσικό,οτιδήποτε δλδ έξω από μένα..
με λίγα λόγια δε με ενδιαφέρει τπτ άλλο εκτός από τον εαυτό μου..
κι αφού στη ζωή μου δεν κατάφερα να γίνω ελεύθερη στο μυαλό πρωτίστως..πλέον δεν έχει μείνει τπτ άλλο να με ενδιαφέρει..
ας καούνε όλα..τουλάχιστον αν πεθάνουμε όλοι απ'την πείνα θα έχω μια δικαιολογία για το θάνατό μου,ότι δεν ήταν αυτοκτονία..
όσοι όμως παράξενοι και εξωγήινοι άνθρωποι τους αρέσει η ζωή και θέλουν να κάνουν τα πάντα για να ζήσουν ας παλέψουν για το καλύτερο!!τι να πω..

----------


## Deleted240217a

Κοίταξε.....κάποιες σκέψεις από αυτές τις κάνω κι εγώ........η αλήθεια είναι ότι δικαιολογείσαι να μην σε ενδιαφέρει τίποτα άλλο εκτός από τον εαυτό σου, γιατί τραβάς μεγάλο λούκι, όπως κι εγώ.....Οι άλλοι δεν μπορούν να το καταλάβουν αυτό, αντίθετα κοροϊδεύουν, χλευάζουν και περιθωριοποιούν........Κι εγώ θέλω να 'μαι μέσα στα πράγματα για να βρω κάποιο ενδιαφέρον, και εμένα δεν μ' αρέσει η ζωή, αλλά αυτό ίσως είναι σύμπτωμα της αρρώστιας, ότι μας κάνει δηλαδή να αισθανόμαστε χάλια. Μπορεί και να 'χουμε διαίσθηση ότι γύρω μας κανείς δεν αξίζει, δεν ξέρω, το 'χω πει πολλές φορές ότι ο κόσμος που ζούμε δεν είναι και ο καλύτερος. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι όλοι σχεδό είναι κακοί, και το βλέπουμε από το πως συμπεριφέρονται στα ζώα, στην καλύτερη τα κακοποιούν, στην χειρότερη τα σκοτώνουν, αλλά ακόμη και στους συνανθρώπους μας, σε άτομα με πρόβλημα, σε άστεγους, κτλ. Σίγουρα υπάρχουν και καλά άτομα για να αναπτερώσουν το ενδιαφέρον μας για τη ζωή, αλλά είναι πολύ λίγα, ή έχουν άλλα θέματα. Τίποτα δεν είναι τέλειο, και θα έλεγα και κάτω του μετρίου, αλλά σκοπός μας είναι να ζούμε μέχρι να βρούμε αυτό που μας αξίζει, έστω και το μέτριο, κάτι είναι κι αυτό, δεν είναι λύση η παραίτηση, δηλαδή! Ο θάνατος είναι πολύ σκληρός, είναι το χειρότερο κακό που μπορούμε να πάθουμε! Πρέπει λοιπόν ανακεφαλαιώνοντας να έχουμε ελπίδα για κάτι καλύτερο, και δεν μπορεί να μας πηγαίνουν όλα σκ...., έστω και αν είναι έτσι τώρα, δεν σημαίνει πως και στο μέλλον θα είναι έτσι!

----------


## favvel

δυστυχώς δεν δικαιολογούμαι να κάνω αυτές τις σκέψεις γιατί δεν είμαι πια μες στην ασθένεια..όπως μου λέει και ο γιατρός εγώ είμαι λέει καλύτερα κι από αυτόν τώρα πια..
αλλά κλείνω τώρα 10ετία που σκέφτομαι ακριβώς με τον ίδιο τρόπο..δεν ελπίζω πια ότι θα αλλάξει κάτι στον τρόπο που βλέπω τα πράγματα..ο τρόπος σκέψης μου,έχει γίνει πεποίθηση πλέον..
είναι στάση ζωής η απαισιοδοξία και η μιζέρια..το να σου φταίνε όλα..
και δεν πρόκειται να αλλάξω για να αισθανθώ καλύτερα γιατί δε με ενδιαφέρει να αισθανθώ καλύτερα..με ενδιαφέρει ό,τι αισθάνομαι να είναι αληθινό και να βγαίνει από μέσα μου..
τι νόημα έχει να κάνω πράγματα όπως μου λέει ο γιατρός μου και να βγαίνω και να έχω χόμπι και να δουλεύω ή να σπουδάζω απ'τη στιγμή που δε με ενδιαφέρει?
τη δικιά μου ζωή θα ζήσω ή του γιατρού μου?
προσωπικά πάω σε μια σχολή που με ενδιαφέρει όσο ενδιαφέρει και το γείτονα το τι έφαγα εγώ σήμερα..δλδ καθόλου..
απλά το κάνω για τα μάτια του κόσμου,για να λέω ότι κάτι τελείωσα κι εγώ..

και δεν πρέπει να περιμένουμε από τους άλλους να ανάψουν τη φλόγα της ζωής μέσα μας!
μόνοι μας παλεύουμε σε αυτόν τον κόσμο..
αχχ pillow σ'ευχαριστώ που μπαίνεις στον κόπο να μου απαντάς..απλά να ξέρεις ότι έχουμε κάθε λόγο να είμαστε ευγνώμονες και ευτυχισμένοι από τη στιγμή που είμαστε αρτιμελείς μπλα μπλα..αλλά έχουμε και κάθε λόγο να είμαστε δυστυχισμένοι επειδή δεν σκεφτόμαστε ελεύθερα..και τα δύο είναι ίσα γι'αυτό νευριάζω με όσους μου πιπιλάνε το μυαλό ότι πρέπει να είμαι ευγνώνων και χαρούμενη και μπούρου μπούρου και δεν σκέφτονται ότι μόνος δρόμος προς την ευτυχία είναι η ελευθερία στη σκέψη και στην πράξη αλλά στη σκέψη πρωτίστως..

----------


## Deleted240217a

Φαβέλ, όσο μου λες ότι φταίμε εμείς που δεν βρίσκουμε αυτή τη φλόγα, διαφωνώ κάθετα και δεν μπορούμε να συνεννοηθούμε! Εγώ ξέρω τι θέλω από τη ζωή, απλά δεν το βρίσκω. Δεν φταίω εγώ λοιπόν....Αν θες να πιστεύεις κάτι τέτοιο για τον εαυτό σου πίστευέ το, εγώ όμως δεν είμαι έτσι. Αφού αυτό πιστεύεις ότι μετράει τόσο πολύ η ελευθερία της σκέψης, κάντο, τι σε εμποδίζει;

----------


## PAPA

Εγώ πάλι παιδιά βλέπω ότι υγιής ψυχικά και σωματικά είναι εκείνος που φροντίζει τον εαυτό του, δεν τον κουράζει, δεν αναλαμβάνει ευθύνες, ζει για να περνάει καλά και ενδιαφέρεται για τους γύρω του μόνο και μόνο για να περνάει καλά μαζί τους! Ο απόλυτος παρτάκιας!

----------


## elis

Η ΤΡΕΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΡΑΣΗΜΟ ΠΑΡΤΕ ΤΟ ΧΑΜΠΑΡΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΕΙ Η ΠΑΠΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ Η ΥΓΙΕΙΣ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΖΗΣΟΥΝ
ΟΣΟΙ ΤΡΕΛΑΘΗΚΑΝΕ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΗΣΑΝ ΝΑ ΖΗΣΟΥΝ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΗΣΑΝ ΝΑ ΔΡΑΣΟΥΝ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΗΣΑΝ ΝΑ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΥΝ ΟΣΟ ΜΠΟΡΕΣΕ Ο ΚΑΘΕΝΑΣ 
ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΡΕΛΑΘΗΚΑΝΕ

----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## Gothly

ξερναω εμετό απο τα μάτια με τις ηθικολογίες του καθε μπουτζοβλαχου.
τυφλώνομαι με τις ψευδαισθησεις που εχει ο ελληνικος λαος για το μελλον της "χωρας" 
κ κατι αλλο εμετικο μου ειναι οταν βλεπω μικρα παιδακια, τα λυπαμαι γμτ. που τα γεννησαν.
η αλλοι δεν εχουν να φανε κ κανουν παιδι. το παιδι τι θα φαει..τα λυσακα του.

----------


## Macgyver

> ξερναω εμετό απο τα μάτια με τις ηθικολογίες του καθε μπουτζοβλαχου.
> τυφλώνομαι με τις ψευδαισθησεις που εχει ο ελληνικος λαος για το μελλον της "χωρας" 
> κ κατι αλλο εμετικο μου ειναι οταν βλεπω μικρα παιδακια, τα λυπαμαι γμτ. που τα γεννησαν.
> η αλλοι δεν εχουν να φανε κ κανουν παιδι. το παιδι τι θα φαει..τα λυσακα του.


θα συμφωνησω απολυτως , αλλα η ελπιδα πεθαινει παντα τελευταια , καλως η κακως .

----------


## elis

ΕΝ ΕΤΗ 2015 ΑΝΑΚΑΛΥΨΑΜΕ ΤΑ ΠΑΡΑΜΥΘΙΑ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΧΕΤΕ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙ

----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## favvel

αναρωτιέμαι γιατί ήρθαμε στον κόσμο όταν για να ζήσει ένας άνθρωπος πρέπει να θυσιάζονται τόνοι φυτών για πάρτη του για όλη του τη ζωή καθώς επίσης άπειρα λίτρα νερού και άπειρα κιλά κρέατος..αλλά δε συμβαίνει μόνο με μας αυτό..και τα ζώα δεν είναι καλύτερα από μας..κι αυτά τρώγονται μεταξύ τους..έτσι είναι η φύση λέμε και ησυχάζουμε..μα πώς να ησυχάσουμε??
δεν μπορώ έχω κολλήσει στο διατροφικό θέμα και το έχω κάνει μεσανατολικό..δλδ άλυτο..απλά δεν χωράει στο μυαλό μου το όλο σκηνικό που παίζεται με τη ζωή..
και όσο τα σκέφτομαι τόσο απελπίζομαι..δεν έχει νόημα όλο αυτόοο..
δλδ να πατάμε επί πτωμάτων για να ζήσουμε εμείς?όποιος κι αν είναι ο εμείς,άνθρωπος ή ζώο..
έχω κολλήσει τόσα χρόνια σκέφτομαι τα ίδια και τα ίδια και λύση δε βρίσκω ούτε έστω μια απάντηση..απλά τα σκέφτομαι και χαλιέμαι..

elis αυτό που είπες για την τρέλα πόσο σωστό ήτανε!όσοι τρελάθηκαν είναι όσοι κατάφεραν και πήγαν ένα βήμα παραπέρα,όσοι έκαναν την υπέρβαση,ξεπέρασαν τα όριά τους..
και όπως είχες γράψει και κάπου αλλού και μου έμεινε,ότι όποιος από τρελός γίνει γνωστικός πάλι,είναι 2 φορές τρελός..
θέλει θάρρος να αφήσεις την τρέλα σου και να επιστρέψεις σε αυτόν τον σάπιο κόσμο..

PAPA εγώ ανήκω σε αυτήν την κατηγορία που περιγράφεις,είμαι ο απόλυτος παρτάκιας και πράγματι κατά το γιατρό είμαι υγιής αλλά για μένα και τα δικά μου δεδομένα δεν είμαι ασφαλώς!

pillow αυτό λέω έτσι όπως είμαι τώρα δεν έχω καθαρή σκέψη όπως κάποτε..έχει θολώσει..με εμποδίζει ο ίδιος μου ο εαυτός από το να έχω ελεύθερη σκέψη..

----------


## deleted_member27-11-2015

> αναρωτιέμαι γιατί ήρθαμε στον κόσμο όταν για να ζήσει ένας άνθρωπος πρέπει να θυσιάζονται τόνοι φυτών για πάρτη του για όλη του τη ζωή καθώς επίσης άπειρα λίτρα νερού και άπειρα κιλά κρέατος


γιατι εισαι η κορυφη της τροφικης αλυσιδας τοσο απλα

----------


## σακης

ase kalytera pali acid ta myala mas.......

----------


## σακης

mera omorfh

----------


## deleted-member-09-05-2016

καλημερα σε ολους! εγω αναρωτιεμαι γιατι η μητερα μου στα νιατα της ηταν μια πολυ ησυχη,ηρεμη και ευγενικη γυναικα και τωρα στα 60 της εχει γινει το εντελως αντιθετο! πχ την ρωταω'' που θα πας?'' και μου λεει ''ανακριση μου κανεις?'' η την ρωταω κατι ασχετο ετσι για να ξεκινησει μια συζητηση περι ανεμων και υδατων απλα για να περασει η ωρα και μου λεει ''αντε παρατα με!'' δεν ξερω τι να κανω.Με εχει κουρασει πολυ η συμπεριφορα της.Εγω συμπεριφερομουν ετσι οταν ημουν 17.Τι στο καλο? περναει εφηβεια στα 60?

----------


## Deleted240217a

Φαββέλ συμφωνώ σε όσα λες περι του ο ένας τρώει τον άλλον. Πραγματικά είναι τραγικό όσο, όπως και να το σκεφτείς. Όσο για την ελεύθερη σκέψη, έχω κι εγώ το ίδιο πρόβλημα....
Παπά καλύτερα τελικά να είμαστε παρτάκηδες όλοι και να αισθανόμαστε καλά αν γίνεται, παρά να τρελαινόμαστε και να στενοχωριόμαστε. Το χειρότερο είδος ανθρώπου δεν είναι οι παρτάκηδες, είναι αυτοί που κάνουν πολέμους, οι τράπεζες που κλείνουν τους πολίτες, κτλ. Παρόλα αυτά ενοχλεί να είναι κάποιος παρτάκιας, το καταλαβαίνω, αλλά έτσι όπως τον περιγράφεις δεν είναι ο απόλυτος παρτάκιας, οι απόλυτοι παρτάκηδες είναι αυτοί που σου είπα πριν νομίζω.........

----------


## elis

> αναρωτιέμαι γιατί ήρθαμε στον κόσμο όταν για να ζήσει ένας άνθρωπος πρέπει να θυσιάζονται τόνοι φυτών για πάρτη του για όλη του τη ζωή καθώς επίσης άπειρα λίτρα νερού και άπειρα κιλά κρέατος..αλλά δε συμβαίνει μόνο με μας αυτό..και τα ζώα δεν είναι καλύτερα από μας..κι αυτά τρώγονται μεταξύ τους..έτσι είναι η φύση λέμε και ησυχάζουμε..μα πώς να ησυχάσουμε??
> δεν μπορώ έχω κολλήσει στο διατροφικό θέμα και το έχω κάνει μεσανατολικό..δλδ άλυτο..απλά δεν χωράει στο μυαλό μου το όλο σκηνικό που παίζεται με τη ζωή..
> και όσο τα σκέφτομαι τόσο απελπίζομαι..δεν έχει νόημα όλο αυτόοο..
> δλδ να πατάμε επί πτωμάτων για να ζήσουμε εμείς?όποιος κι αν είναι ο εμείς,άνθρωπος ή ζώο..
> έχω κολλήσει τόσα χρόνια σκέφτομαι τα ίδια και τα ίδια και λύση δε βρίσκω ούτε έστω μια απάντηση..απλά τα σκέφτομαι και χαλιέμαι..
> 
> elis αυτό που είπες για την τρέλα πόσο σωστό ήτανε!όσοι τρελάθηκαν είναι όσοι κατάφεραν και πήγαν ένα βήμα παραπέρα,όσοι έκαναν την υπέρβαση,ξεπέρασαν τα όριά τους..
> και όπως είχες γράψει και κάπου αλλού και μου έμεινε,ότι όποιος από τρελός γίνει γνωστικός πάλι,είναι 2 φορές τρελός..
> θέλει θάρρος να αφήσεις την τρέλα σου και να επιστρέψεις σε αυτόν τον σάπιο κόσμο..
> ...


ΚΙ ΟΜΩΣ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΒΗΜΑΤΑ ΠΡΟΣ ΜΙΑ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΗ ΣΚΕΨΗ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΔΕΝ ΑΣΧΟΛΕΙΤΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΔΙΑΤΡΟΦΙΚΟ
ΓΤ ΟΛΟΙ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΟΥΝ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΑΜΥΘΙ ΟΤΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΤΑ ΚΑΝΑΝΕ ΑΛΛΟΙ ΠΡΙΝ ΑΠΟ ΕΜΑΣ 
ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΜΑΓΚΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΛΕΦΤΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΝΑΝΕ ΣΥΝΗΘΕΙΑ ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΘΕ ΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΤΩΡΑ
ΟΤΑΝ ΘΑ ΝΙΩΣΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΣΚΕΦΤΕΣΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΑΓΚΙΑ ΟΤΑΝ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙΣ ΑΥΤΟ
ΝΑ ΕΡΘΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΔΩ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΑΛΑΒΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΠΤΥΧΙΟ ΣΟΥ

----------


## favvel

μακάρι ό,τι σκεφτόμασταν τότε και κάθε βαθύτερη επιθυμία μας να γινόταν πραγματικότητα όπως στα παραμύθια με το τζίνι..
δεν ξέρω αν σκέφτομαι ελεύθερα γιατί αν σκεφτόμουν ελεύθερα θα μπορούσα να κάνω πράξη και τις σκέψεις μου που είναι το επόμενο βήμα..
δλδ θα ζούσα τελείως ανεξάρτητη από ανάγκες,οι οποίες κατά τη γνώμη μου περιορίζουν τον άνθρωπο και τον σκλαβώνουν..είναι άδικο με λίγα λόγια να υπάρχουν γιατί μας κρατούν δέσμιους μιας θλιβερής πραγματικότητας..

----------


## elis

Ο ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΕ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΑΝΑΓΚΕΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΟΡΕΙΑ ΕΞΕΛΙΧΘΗΚΕ
ΚΑΙ ΕΞΕΛΙΧΘΗΚΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΑΝΑΓΚΕΣ ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΛΑΣΤΕΣ ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΛΗΘΙΝΕΣ
ΕΣΥ ΚΑΤ ΕΜΕ ΚΑΛΕΙΣΑΙ ΝΑ ΒΡΕΙΣ ΤΙΣ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΕΣ ΣΟΥ ΑΝΑΓΚΕΣ
ΕΣΤΩ ΚΙ ΑΝ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΙ ΣΥΝΙΘΗΣΜΕΝΕΣ
ΓΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΛΕΩ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΒΗΜΑΤΑ ΠΡΟΣ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΗ ΣΚΕΨΗ
ΣΥΜΦΩΝΑ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΕΓΩ

----------


## elis

ΣΑΣ ΒΡΗΚΑ ΣΗΜΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΡΑΔΙΟ ΑΡΒΥΛΑ ΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΕΙΤΕ ΤΟΝ ΚΑΝΑΚΗ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΣΕΡΒΙΤΟΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ ΝΑ ΚΟΥΝΙΟΥΝΤΑΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΜΟΛΙΣ ΤΟ ΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΗΚΑ ΠΕΘΑΝΑ ΣΤΟ ΓΕΛΙΟ

----------


## elis

ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΠΑΙΖΟΥΝ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΚΟΜΑΤΙΑ ΕΡΩΤΙΚΑ ΜΟΛΙΣ ΜΠΑΙΝΕΙΣ ΣΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΟΠΩΣ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΣΕ ΑΛΛΕΣ ΣΕΛΙΔΕΣ ΜΗ ΣΑΣ ΠΩ ΝΑ ΔΙΑΛΕΓΟΥΜΕ ΚΛΠ ΔΕ ΣΑΣ ΤΟ ΛΕΩ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΥΣΤΙΚΟ
ΚΑΤΙ ΣΑΝ ΚΙ ΑΥΤΟ

----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## Gothly

σκέψεις σχετικά με θέματα περιόδου:
1ον οι σερβιέτες είναι πανακριβες
2ον ότι εχει εφευρεθει γυρω απο τη περιοδο(ταμπον,σερβιετες, diva cup κλπ) δεν ειναι τελειοποιημένο! όλα τα βρισκω ημιτελες.
3ον πιστευω πως θα έπρεπε να δινονται δωρεαν! (οπως και το νερο σε πολεις που δεν υπαρχει ποσιμο απο βρυση, και καποια βασικα ειδη τροφης και η στεγαση!)

----------


## deleted_member27-11-2015

αχχχ τι να σας κανουμε.αλλα και εσεις πρεπει να καταλαβετε οτι για κανενα τετραημερο πρεπει να μενετε μεσα στο σπιτι και να μην δαγκωνετε(δεν υποφερεστε)

----------


## Macgyver

http://www.ingossip.gr/paraxena/9810...-video?ref=yfp


> Πολυ ενδιαφεροντα αυτα που γραφεις , Σελτζουκε . Ειμαστε υποκριτες εμεις οι ανθρωποι . Κοπτομεθα για την κακοποιηση ενος ζωου , που οπωσδηποτε ειναι μεμπτο , αλλα οταν δειξει η Τv ενα ντοκυμαντερ με τον τροπο που θανατωνουμε τα ζωα , αποστρεφουμε το κεφαλι , σφυραμε αδιαφορα , και το γλεντι συνεχιζεται . Αυτος ειναι ο κοσμος που ζουμε , ας το δεχτουμε , και μην χυνουμε εξτρα δακρυα για ενα ζωο που βασανιστηκε , γιατι αν παρακολουθησει καποιος την ζωη ενος κοτοπουλου , και συνεχιζει να τρωει κοτοπουλα , ειναι κατ εμε συνενοχος σε εγκλημα . 6 μηνες ζουν τα κοτοπουλα , το ενα πανω στο αλλο , κυριολεκτικα , μεχρι ναρθει η ωρα τους . Εχει περισσοτερο ψυχη το σκυλι απο το κοτοπουλο ? απλως το σκυλι το εχουμε εξημερωσει προ 15.000 ετων , και καπου το θεωρουμε ανθρωποειδες , γιατιμας εχει μαθει , και μας θεωρει οικειους του . Στην Κορεα που τρωνε σκυλους ειναι πιο βαρβαροι απο μας τπυς πολιτισμενους ? οποτε το θεμα δεν ειναι ο σκυλος η το κοτοπουλο , ειναι η επιλεκτικη μας συμπονοια προς τα ζωα . 
> Πολυ σωστη η παρομοιωση σου με το μυρμηγκι και το σκυλι , ακομα και , μετα απο πειραματα , απεδειχθη οτι ζωα που ' υποτιθεται οτι δεν εχουν νοημοσυνη , νοιωθουν πονο οταν κακοπιοηθη ενα ομοιο τους , δλδ σε ενα δωματιο ριξαν ζωντανες γαριδες σε βραστο νερο , και στο αλλο δωματιο οι ζωντανες γαριδες , αντεδρασαν βιαια οταν συνεβη αυτο . 
> Οσο γι αυτ που γραφεις οτι η ανθρωποτητα εχει προσφερει καποια θετικα , οπως η προστασια ωρισμενων ειδων , θα σου πω οτι αυτο δεν το κανει απο φιλανθρωπια , αλλα απο ιδιον συμφερον , μην τυχον και διαταραχθει η ισορροππια στο ζωικο βασιλειο , και βλαφτει παλι ο ιδιος ο ανθρωπος . 
> Επειδη δυστυχως στα νιατα μου υπηρξα κυνηγος , μεχρι να καταλαβω οτι εγκληματουσα , οταν περναγε μια τσιχλα , ενα κοτσυφι , πεφταν κατι ομοβροντιες , λες και περναγε εχθρικο αεροπλανο . Και δεν κανω πλακα καθολου . 
> Καλως θα συνεχισουμε να τιμωρουμε τους βασανιστες ζωων , ως ανισορροπους , η psycho , αλλα και ο τροπος που εκτρεφουμε και ιδιως θανατωνουμε τα ζωα , δεν απεχει και πολυ απο τον βασανισμο . Βλεπω πολλα ντοκυμαντερ , και εχω δει πολλα . 
> Οποτε επανερχομαι στηνον προλογο σου , Σελτζουκε , ας το παρουμε αποφαση οτι ζουμε σενα κοσμο αδικο και σκληρο , ας το δεχτουμε , οποιος δεν το δεχεται , θα τον παραδεχτω μονο αν γινει αυστηρα χορτοφαγος , αλλιως ειναι συνενοχος σε ολο αυτο το εγκλημα . 
> Θα προτιμουσα να ειμαι επαγγελματιας εκτελεστης , αν δεν ειχα χρηματα , καμμια τυψη , διοτι θα σκοτωνα ανθρωπους που το αξιζουν κατ εμε και με αντικειμενικα κριτηρια , πχ εμπορους ναρκωτικων , ειμαι υπερ της αυτοδικιας , παρα να σκοτωνω ζωα , που ειναι πιο αθωα κι απο αθωα , ας ειναι για βρωση .


Aν δεν μεταφερθει το βιντεο , αλλα μονο το λινκ , ΣΑΣ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΠΟΛΥ δειτε το , για να δειτε οτι δεν εχουν μονο τα σκυλια αισθηματα , και μετα αντε να ξαναφατε μπριζολα .

----------


## favvel

με αφορμή αυτό που ανέβασες Macgyver έχω μια απορία..ψάρια να τρώμε?γιατί κι αυτά ζωντανά είναι..
εγώ βρίσκομαι σε διατροφική σύγχυση..δεν ξέρω τι να φάω όταν σκέφτομαι ότι τα πάντα πάνω στη γη φυτά και ζώα έχουνε ψυχή και υποφέρουν όταν τα σκοτώνεις..
οπότε τρώω αυτά που δεν καταλαβαίνω τόσο ότι υποφέρουν δλδ οτιδήποτε εκτός από θηλαστικά που είναι στην ίδια κατηγορία με εμάς τους ανθρώπους..αλλά και κοτόπουλο έχω πολύ καιρό να φάω αλλά κάποιες στιγμές που αισθάνομαι αδυναμία ή έχω πονοκεφάλους μπορεί να φάω ψάρι πχ..
θα προτιμούσα να μην έτρωγα τπτ..υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που το έχουν καταφέρει αν μας λένε αλήθεια τα σάιτ που τα ανεβάζουνε βέβαια..αλλά δεν μπορώ δυστυχώς..είμαι πολύ αδύναμη

αα τώρα διάβασα το μήνυμά σου που είχες σε παράθεση..απ'ό,τι κατάλαβα ούτε ψάρια πρέπει να τρώμε..
τι γίνεται όμως όταν έχουμε αδυναμίες,πονοκεφάλους ή ζαλιζόμαστε?
εγώ είχα χρόνια να με πιάσει πονοκέφαλος και από φέτος που άρχισα να πειραματίζομαι με τη διατροφή μου απέκτησα ζαλάδες και πονοκεφάλους..
βέβαια αυτά τα πάθαινα όχι τις μέρες που δεν έτρωγα απλά κρέας αλλά και γαλακτοκομικά..
αυτό είναι ένα άλλο κεφάλαιο..
γαλακτοκομικά και αυγά να τρώμε?γιατί κι εκεί οι συνθήκες παραγωγής γάλακτος ή αυγών είναι κατακριτέες..

----------


## elis

ΚΑΤΑΡΧΑΣ ΠΡΙΝ ΜΕ ΓΝΩΡΙΣΕΤΕ ΕΣΕΙΣ ΜΕ ΓΝΩΡΙΣΑΝ ΑΛΛΟΙ 
ΜΕ ΚΟΨΑΝ ΜΕ ΡΑΨΑΝ ΜΕ ΖΥΓΙΣΑΝ ΜΕ ΜΕΤΡΗΣΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΠΡΟΣΦΕΡΑΝΕ ΣΑ ΓΟΥΡΟΥΝΙ ΓΙΑ ΣΦΑΓΗ
ΣΑΣ ΠΑΣΠΑΛΗΣΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ ΜΕ ΕΝΑ ΚΑΡΟ ΠΑΠΑΝΤΖΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΓΟΥΣΤΑΡΕΤΕ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ
ΕΜΕΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΑΝΕ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΛΟ ΣΚΟΠΟ ΚΑΙ ΓΩ Ο ΜΑΛΑΚΑΣ ΤΟ ΕΧΑΨΑ
ΕΙΠΑ ΕΝΤΑΞΕΙ ΔΕ ΠΕΙΡΑΖΕΙ ΑΡΚΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΛΟ ΤΕΛΟΣ
ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΣΤΕ ΜΑΛΑΚΕΣ ΕΙΣΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΚΛΙΝΙΚΑ ΗΛΙΘΙΟΙ
ΠΡΑΓΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΕ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΓΙ ΑΥΤΟ
ΦΙΛΙΚΑ

----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## ioannis2

Δυστυχώς ανακάλυψα ότι η σκατοοικογένεια ήταν άλλα άτομα, κι όχι η οικογένεια που νόμιζα. Οι περιγραφές που, εκ πρώτης όψεως με έκαναν να πιστεύω πως ήταν η οικογένειια του ήταν λανθασμένες.
Έχω απωθημένο που δεν τον λύντσαρα, που δεν πιάστηκα στα χέρια κι όποιον έπαιρνε ο χάρος στο τέλος. 
Τα απωθημένα δεν φεύγουν, έχει ενάμιση χρόνο που ξέκοψα. Περίμενα την κατάλληλη στιγμή για να ξεσπάσω, όμως στο μεταξύ έφυγα.
Ο άνθρωπος δεν ηρεμά, τίποτα δεν σβήνει μέχρι να συμβεί κάτι πάνω στο άτομο αυτό, για να φέρει την ηρεμία. Δεν φαίνεται να υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος.
Τι συγκυρία! Όι περιγραφές, στα λίγα στοιχεία που είχα, ταίριαζαν. Λύπη που δεν ειναι αυτός.

----------


## Macgyver

> αα τώρα διάβασα το μήνυμά σου που είχες σε παράθεση..απ'ό,τι κατάλαβα ούτε ψάρια πρέπει να τρώμε..
> τι γίνεται όμως όταν έχουμε αδυναμίες,πονοκεφάλους ή ζαλιζόμαστε?
> εγώ είχα χρόνια να με πιάσει πονοκέφαλος και από φέτος που άρχισα να πειραματίζομαι με τη διατροφή μου απέκτησα ζαλάδες και πονοκεφάλους..
> βέβαια αυτά τα πάθαινα όχι τις μέρες που δεν έτρωγα απλά κρέας αλλά και γαλακτοκομικά..
> αυτό είναι ένα άλλο κεφάλαιο..
> γαλακτοκομικά και αυγά να τρώμε?γιατί κι εκεί οι συνθήκες παραγωγής γάλακτος ή αυγών είναι κατακριτέες..


Μαλλον δεν εγινα κατανοητος , favvel . Το βιντεο το ανεβασα , οχι για μην τρωμε ζωα , αλλα επειδη καποιοι-ες κοπτονται για τους σκυλους , που δε λεω , αξιαγαπητασ τα ζωα , λατρευω τις γατες , αλλα μην ξεχναμε οτι δεν ειναι μονο τα σκυλια τα κακοιμοιρα της υποθεσης , ειναι κι αλλα ζωα στην ιδια κατηγορια . Εγω τρωω οτι ναναι , υπηρξα και κυνηγος , αλλα δεν τρελαινομαι αμα δω ενα αδεσποτο σκυλι . Δεν εχει περισσοτερο ψυχη το σκυλι απο την αγελαδα , που δειχνει πολυ στεναχωρημενη , διοτι διαισθανεται τι την περιμενει . Εχω δει και ταυρο , που να αρνειται πεισματικα να μπει στο σφαγειο , επειδη ' ξερει ' απο διαισθηση τι τον περιμενει . 
Αλλη ιστορια αμα δεις ανθρωπο να βασανιζει ζωο απο σαδισμο . Εκει επεμβαινεις προσωπικα . Ο νομος ομως πλεον προβλεπει τιμωρια για κακοποιηση ζωου .
Τρωγε βρε favvel , θα σου πεσει ο σιδηρος και ο αιματοκριτης , και μετα θα σερνεσαι . Τι να κανουμε , ζουμε σε ενα κοσμο που νοιαζομαστε μονο για την παρτη μας . Οποιος εχει διαθεη να τον αλλαξει , ας το κανει .

----------


## elis



----------


## deleted_member27-11-2015

Το τεστ ρορσαχ που υπαρχει στο ιντερνετ αυτο με τις 10 εικονες υσχιει??

----------


## Gothly

εκλεψα κατι σταφυλια απο τον διπλα κ σκεφτομαι να τα φαω? φαινονται κ μια χαρα..

----------


## Macgyver

> εκλεψα κατι σταφυλια απο τον διπλα κ σκεφτομαι να τα φαω? φαινονται κ μια χαρα..




Φατα , αφου τα πλυνεις πρωτα . Και να το εξομολογηθεις στον παπα της ενοριας σου , αμαρτωλη .

----------


## Gothly

> Φατα , αφου τα πλυνεις πρωτα . Και να το εξομολογηθεις στον παπα της ενοριας σου , αμαρτωλη .


ναι τα εχω πλυνει φυσικα! 
ασε που το συγκεκριμενο τσαπι(ετσι δε λεγετε?) κοιτουσε στην αυλη του σπιτιου μας :P 
θα πω οτι το εριξε η γατα

----------


## Macgyver

> ναι τα εχω πλυνει φυσικα! 
> ασε που το συγκεκριμενο τσαπι(ετσι δε λεγετε?) κοιτουσε στην αυλη του σπιτιου μας :P 
> θα πω οτι το εριξε η γατα



ΤσαμΠι λεγεται , και οι γατες δεν ασχολουνται με φρουτα . Καλε βγηκαν τα σταφυλια κιολας ? θα πα να παρω , δεν εχει εδω γυρω να κλεψω .

----------


## Gothly

> ΤσαμΠι λεγεται , και οι γατες δεν ασχολουνται με φρουτα . Καλε βγηκαν τα σταφυλια κιολας ? θα πα να παρω , δεν εχει εδω γυρω να κλεψω .


kala δε προκειται ποτε να με ρωτησει, 
εγω νομιζα βγαινουν τον αυγουστο.
παντως δοκιμασα, αλλα μια χαρα ειναι! κ απο τα κοκκινα. εχουμε κ απεναντι μια συκια αλλα ειναι ποιος θα προλαβει στη γειτονια.

----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## elis

ΑΥΤΟ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ;

----------


## elis



----------


## kaneis

Παρέες δεν έχω για να βγω έξω για ένα ποτό ή να πω μια κουβέντα και στο χώρο εργασίας μου δεν υπάρχουν γυναίκες για να γνωρισω καποια. το να δεις μία γυναίκα στο δρομο ή στο μετρό και να πας να της μιλήσεις, να της κανεις ένα κοπλιμέντο με ωραίο και ευγεννικό τρόπο είναι νορμάλ ή είναι τελείως άκυρο;

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

τι να το κανεις το κοπλιμεντο ρε αγορι μου εδω χρειαζονται κοινα ενδιαφεροντα για να υπαρχει κατι που θες να το λες βαση η ζωη δε βγαινει με κολπα τα κολπα καποτε τελειωνουν κ μενει οτι πραγματικα εχεις η θα εχεις.
εχεις πιθανοτητες να σε προσεξει καπιος αν τον κανεις να γελασει αλλα αυτο θελει αρκετη αυτοπεποιθηση κ ενοειται οτι δε θα πετυχει παντα.

----------


## Macgyver

> Παρέες δεν έχω για να βγω έξω για ένα ποτό ή να πω μια κουβέντα και στο χώρο εργασίας μου δεν υπάρχουν γυναίκες για να γνωρισω καποια. το να δεις μία γυναίκα στο δρομο ή στο μετρό και να πας να της μιλήσεις, να της κανεις ένα κοπλιμέντο με ωραίο και ευγεννικό τρόπο είναι νορμάλ ή είναι τελείως άκυρο;



Συμφωνω με τον Αλεξανδρο μερικως , αλλα ειναι προτιμοτερο να την ρωτησεις οτιδηποτε , η να πεις οτιδηποτε , ουτε ειναι απαραιτητο να την κανεις να γελασει , αρκει να εισαι φυσικος ( οχι στο επαγγελμα ) και να την πλησιασεις με αυτοπεποιθηση , σαν να μιλας με μια γνωστη σου . Οταν ερθει η ωρα του αποχωρισμου , μην τυχον και την ρωτησεις ' μπορω να σε ξαναδω ' η ' μπορω να εχω το τηλεφωνο σου ' , χρησιμοποιησε προστακτικη , δλδ , θελω να σε ξαναδω , δωσε μου σε παρακαλω το τηλεφωνο σου ' , η της δινεις το κινητο σου , και της λες ' γραψε μου σε παρακαλω το τηλεφωνο σου ' . Αυτη η σταση δειχνει αυτοπεποιθηση , και δυσκολα αρνειται καποια οταν τηην προσταζεις , τροπον τινα , παντα ευγενως . Δοκιμασμενο και πιανει , αλλα ειπαμε αυτοπεποιθηση , σαν να της κανεις χαρη , οχι θρασος παντως . Αστα τα κοπλιμεντα . Δειχνει παρακαλετο .

----------


## elis

εγω φιλικα να σου πω οτι αμα πεισ μια ατακα και φυσικα θα σε προσεξει και φυσικα
θα νιωσει ομορφα ΜΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΕΙΣ ΠΟΤΕ ΝΑ ΓΑΜΗΣΕΙΣ ΕΤΣΙ ΟΜΩΣ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΠΡΩΤΑ 
ΝΑ ΣΕ ΓΝΩΡΙΣΕΙ ΚΙ Η ΙΔΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΡΩΤΗΣΕΙ ΚΙ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ
ΟΠΟΤΕ ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΣ ΜΟΝΟ ΑΠΟ ΚΟΙΝΗ ΠΑΡΕΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΓΑΜΗΣΕΙΣ
ΤΩΡΑ ΑΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΛΑΤΡΗΣ ΤΟΥ ΠΑΙΧΝΙΔΙΟΥ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΠΕΙΣ ΟΤΙΔΗΠΟΤΕ
ΣΕ ΟΠΟΙΑΔΗΠΟΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΝΞΑ ΝΙΩΣΕΤΕ ΟΜΟΡΦΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΔΥΟ

----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## kaneis

ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις. Φίλε elis, σαφώς και δεν θα πάω να την πέσω σε μία γυναίκα έτσι στο άσχετο μόνο και μονο για να κάνω σεξ μαζί της την επόμενη ημέρα. έθεσα το ερώτημα γιατί απλά δεν υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος να γνωρίσω κάποια. Κοινώς δεν συναναστρέφομαι με γυναίκες. Δεν υπάρχουν στον κύκλο μου. 
Φίλε αλέξανδρε, συμφωνώ πως να την κάνεις την άλλη να γελάσει ιδιαίτερα δε μέσα σε ένα δύο λεπτά που μπορεί να περιμένουμε το μετρό ή το λεοφωρείο, είναι λίγο δύσκολο. 
Φίλε μαγκάιβερ, το να χρησιμοποιήσεις προστακτική, έστω και με ευγένεια, δε θα ξενερώσει την άλλη; δεν είναι λίγο άκομψο για μια γυναίκα που την γνωρίζεις μολις δύο λεπτά; αυτό με το παρακαλετό ίσως να έχεις δίκιο γιατί οτι είσαι απεγνοσμένος.
Πάντως η μεγαλύτερη αλήθεια που είπατε είναι η αυτοπεποίηθηση. Αφού βλέπω γυναίκα, βλέπω και ένα σωρό άντρες γύρω μου και λέω σιγά τώρα αυτή μην γυρίσει να κοιτάξει εμένα άμα ττης μιλήσω, θα δει τους άλλους που είναι γύρω της.

----------


## elis

ΑΜΑ ΓΕΛΙΟΠΟΙΗΘΕΙΣ ΘΑ ΣΕ ΚΟΙΤΑΞΚΕΙ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΡΑΝΤΑΡ ΚΑΙ ΑΦΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΤΗ ΜΑΛΑΚΙΑ
ΕΚΕΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΕΤΑΞΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΑΤΑΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΤΙΣ ΠΑΡΕΙΣ ΤΑ ΜΥΑΛΑ ΣΤΟ ΧΕΡΙ
ΜΑΛΑΚΙΕΣ ΦΙΛΙΚΑ ΜΙΑ ΧΑΡΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΟΛΟΙ ΤΟ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΝΤΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΑΠΛΑ ΚΑΝΕ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΕΙΣ
ΚΑΙ ΑΝΑΛΟΓΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΤΙΔΡΑΣΗ ΘΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙΣ ΤΙ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ

----------


## elis



----------


## Deleted240217a

Εγώ πιστεύω "κανείς" ότι πρέπει να βρεις μια κοπέλα με λίγη αυτοπεποίθηση, μια που έχει πολλή δεν θα γυρίσει να κοιτάξει κάποιον στο τρένο, κοίτα μία που να κοιτάει κάτω, ή που να είναι χαμηλών τόνων γενικότερα, και όχι μία πολύ δυναμική. Θα 'ναι και καλύτερη στη συμπεριφορά η πρώτη, οπότε 2 σε 1. Τώρα αν θες κάποια που να έχει δυναμική προσωπικότητα πρέπει να την ψάξεις μόνο μέσω κοινής παρέας.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

η αυτοπεποιθηση απο μονη της δε λεει τιποτα χωρις τιποτα αλλο 
αλλα αν υπαρχει κ κατι αλλο επιπλεον τοτε λεει πολα 
ποτε δε βρηκα ενα καλο τροπο να αρχισω μια κουβεντα με καπια που νιωθω ανετα μεν με αυτη αλλα αυτη δε με γνωριζει ισως της αρεσουν τα αστεια στην αρχη αλλα δε βλεπω ετσι κατι το σοβαρο στον οριζοντα ευκολα 
ισως το χαμογελο βοηθαει αρκει να μη το παρακανεις

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

Καλη αρχη σε οσους ξεκινανε δουλεια!!!!

----------


## Deleted240217a

Αλέξανδρε αν της αρέσουν τα αστεία σημαίνει ότι σε συμπαθεί, οπότε πάρε θάρρος και συνέχισε την κουβέντα.

----------


## Macgyver

> Καλη αρχη σε οσους ξεκινανε δουλεια!!!!




Πω πω , παλι δουλεια , ε ? θαχει και καυσωνα , αστα να πανε .

----------


## Macgyver

> Φίλε μαγκάιβερ, το να χρησιμοποιήσεις προστακτική, έστω και με ευγένεια, δε θα ξενερώσει την άλλη; δεν είναι λίγο άκομψο για μια γυναίκα που την γνωρίζεις μολις δύο λεπτά; αυτό με το παρακαλετό ίσως να έχεις δίκιο γιατί οτι είσαι απεγνοσμένος.
> Πάντως η μεγαλύτερη αλήθεια που είπατε είναι η αυτοπεποίηθηση. Αφού βλέπω γυναίκα, βλέπω και ένα σωρό άντρες γύρω μου και λέω σιγά τώρα αυτή μην γυρίσει να κοιτάξει εμένα άμα ττης μιλήσω, θα δει τους άλλους που είναι γύρω της.


Δεν ειπα να την διαταξεις , αλλα καλυτερο το ' θελω να σε ξαναδω ' απο το ' μπορω να σε ξαναδω ? ' . Ολο ομως αυτο βασιζεται στην αυτοπεποιθηση , η οποια φαινεται στην παραμικρη σου κινηση , στο πως στεκεσαι , το υφος σου , ο τροπος ομιλιας . Να σου πω λοιπον πως να αποκτησεις αυτοπεποιθηση , οσο μπορες . Κανοντας αυτο που σε φοβιζει , επανειλημμενως . Οι πρωτες φορες ειναι σιγουρη αποτυχια , να το περιμενεις , οταν παρεις ομως το κολλαει , θα σου φαινεται παιχνιδακι , ακου που σου λεω . Και να σου πω ενα παραδοξο ? μια γυναικα με αυτοπεποιθηση , δλδ ελκυστικη , θα ανταποκριθει καλυτερα απο μια που δεν ειναι . Τοχω δει , καμμια φορα , ρωταω μια κοπελα για κατι , ειμαι πολυ επικοινωνιακος , και δειχνω φιλικος , για ενα ρουχο πχ . Οι ελκυστικες παντα θα μου απαντησουν , οι οχι ελκυστικες ειναι πιο απροσιτες . Να τις προαλλες , μερα , ημουν με το σκουτερ , και ηθελα να παω στο mall , δυο που ρωτησα στον δρομο , χαλι μαυρο , ουτε γυρισαν καν να μου υποδειξουν τον δρομο , βλεπω μια τριτη , ελκυστικοτατη , απ αυτες που γυρνανε κεφαλια , οχι μονο μου απαντησε , αλλα επειδη δεν εβρισκα τον δρομο , ξαναπαω και την ξαναρωταω , παλι προθυμοτατη για εξηγησεις , μεχρι που το βρηκα το mall , και παρκαροντας το σκουτερ , σταματαει διπλα μου με το αμαξι της , και μου λεει , τελικα το βρηκατε , δεν ηταν και τοσο δυσκολο . ε ? ! ναι της , λεω , σας ευχαριστω πολυ ( παντα μιλας στο πληθυντικο ) .

----------


## elis

ΑΜΑ ΑΝΑΚΑΛΥΨΟΥΜΕ ΤΟ ΦΟΡΗΤΟ ΑΙΡ ΚΟΝΤΙΣΙΟΝ ΘΑ ΘΥΣΑΥΡΙΣΟΥΜΕ

----------


## Macgyver

> ΑΜΑ ΑΝΑΚΑΛΥΨΟΥΜΕ ΤΟ ΦΟΡΗΤΟ ΑΙΡ ΚΟΝΤΙΣΙΟΝ ΘΑ ΘΥΣΑΥΡΙΣΟΥΜΕ


elis , σε προλαβαν . Τοχουν ανακαλυψει , και δεν θησαυρισαν . Δουλευει με την μπαταρια της μοτοσυκλεττας , δλδ 3-4 κιλα , και διοχετευει κρυο αερα μεσα στο μπουφαν σου μονο , με μια μικρη σωληνα . 

Εγω αλλο λεω οτι πρεπει νανακαλυψουμε , για να θησαυρισουμε , το ψωμι που δεν μπαγιατευει .

----------


## elis

ΚΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΡΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΑΝΑΚΑΛΥΨΑΝ ΟΤΑΝ ΒΓΑΛΑΝΕ ΤΑ ΣΥΝΤΗΡΗΤΙΚΑ

----------


## elis

> elis , σε προλαβαν . Τοχουν ανακαλυψει , και δεν θησαυρισαν . Δουλευει με την μπαταρια της μοτοσυκλεττας , δλδ 3-4 κιλα , και διοχετευει κρυο αερα μεσα στο μπουφαν σου μονο , με μια μικρη σωληνα . 
> 
> Εγω αλλο λεω οτι πρεπει νανακαλυψουμε , για να θησαυρισουμε , το ψωμι που δεν μπαγιατευει .


ΝΑΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΩΡΑ ΟΙ ΜΠΑΤΑΡΙΕΣ ΒΕΛΤΙΩΘΗΚΑΝ ΠΡΟΤΕΙΝΩ ΡΙΜΕΙΚ

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

> Πω πω , παλι δουλεια , ε ? θαχει και καυσωνα , αστα να πανε .


Βασικά το έλεγα για κάποια παιδιά που διάβασα πως ξεκινάνε κάπου αυτές τις μέρες δουλειά μετά από καιρό. Οπότε καλή τους επιτυχία!
Κατά 1 έννοια πάει κ σε μένα, που αύριο επιστροφή στο κλουβί μου (χαρά στην άδεια που πήρα δηλ). Αλλά για μένα η δουλειά έχει ξεκινήσει ήδη από σήμερα κ μάλιστα φουλ γιατί έχω έρθει σπίτι μου να το καθαρίσω. Κ ναι, έχει κ ψιλοκαύσωνα.

----------


## Gothly

καπως ετσι ειναι ο εξω κοσμος..

----------


## Macgyver

> ΝΑΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΩΡΑ ΟΙ ΜΠΑΤΑΡΙΕΣ ΒΕΛΤΙΩΘΗΚΑΝ ΠΡΟΤΕΙΝΩ ΡΙΜΕΙΚ



OK , καλη η ιδεα σου , οντως χρειζονται ριμεικ .

----------


## deleted_member27-11-2015

Εεεεε εχω ενα θεματακι με μια κοπελα να αανοιξω ενα χαζο θεμα μπας και βρειτε τπτ εξυπνο να με συμβουλεψετε η θα με γραψετε?

----------


## elis

ΕΜΕΙΣ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΨΟΥΡΑ

----------


## kaneis

Πριν δύο τρεις εβδομάδες ήμουν στο μετρό μέσα και είχα δίπλα μου δυο κοπελες εμφανίσημες. Η μία μου άρεσε αρκετά και όπως κάνω κάθε φορά σκέφτομαι να πάω να της μιλήσω (αλλά αυτό δε συμβαίνει τελικά ποτέ γιατί δεν έχω αυτοπεποιθηση). Μετά από ένα λεπτό τις πλησιάζει ένας τρία τέσσερα χρόνια μικρότερός μου, τις ρωτάει για μια στάση και μετά τους πιάνει την κουβέντα με πολύ ωραίο και ευγενικό τροπο. Το παληκάρι δεν ήταν κανένας σούπερ γκόμενος, ήταν απλά εμφανίσημος αλλά και σωστός. Επιασε λοιπόν την κουβέντα μαζί τους, τους είπε οτι ήθελε να μάθει για τη στάση γιατί δεν ήταν από την ΑΘήνα, τις ρώτησε αν γνωρίζουν κανένα καλό μέρος στην πόλη για να βγαίνει κάποιος για ποτό, της ρώτησε πού βγαίνουν αυτές και τέτοια σχετικά. Τελικά κατέβηκαν στην ίδια στάση γιατί εκείνη ήταν και η στάση που θα κατέβαιναν οι κοπέλες. Μετά προανώς δε μπορώ να ξέρω αν αντάλλαξαν τηλέφωνα ή απλά χώρισαν οι δρόμοι τους.
Αλλά τον θαύμασα γιατί είπα μπράβο αυτός είχε και τα κότσια και την αυτοπεποιθηση να πάει απλά να μιλήσει σε δυο κοπέλες. Και οι κοπέλες είτε απλά από ευγένεια είτε από ενδιαφέρον του απαντούσαν. δεν φανηκαν σνομπ.

----------


## Gothly

> Εεεεε εχω ενα θεματακι με μια κοπελα να αανοιξω ενα χαζο θεμα μπας και βρειτε τπτ εξυπνο να με συμβουλεψετε η θα με γραψετε?


ανοιξε γιατι οχι.

----------


## kapoios_pou_to_skeftetai

"Τι σκέφτεσαι;" Ρώτησα τον κολλητό μου πριν αρκετά χρόνια.
"Τίποτα." Μου είπε. "Εσύ;"
"Τι να σκέφτεσαι" του απάντησα.
Γελάσαμε, αλλά μέσα μου τρελάθηκα... Πως μπορεί να μην σκεφτόταν τίποτα; Πώς κατάφερνε και είχε άδειο το μυαλό του όταν αυτό δεν του χρειαζότανε; Εγώ γιατί πρέπει πάντα κάτι να σκέφτομαι;

Και τότε ξεκίνησα να καταλαβαίνω και από μόνος μου ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά με την πάρτη μου...

----------


## Gothly

Θ Ε Λ Ω Κ Α Τ Ι Π Α Γ Ω Μ Ε Ν Ο 
Κ Δ Ε Ν Ε Χ Ω !
ΑΠΕΛΠΙΣΙΑ ΚΩΛΟΖΕΣΤΗ ΒΡΑΖΩ!

----------


## σακης

Mονο, ο ημουνα και εμεινα μωρο, μονο αυτος θα μας σωσει.Στην κυριολεξια.


Σακη, φερε ενα μπαλλανταυνς!.

----------


## Macgyver

> Θ Ε Λ Ω Κ Α Τ Ι Π Α Γ Ω Μ Ε Ν Ο 
> Κ Δ Ε Ν Ε Χ Ω !
> ΑΠΕΛΠΙΣΙΑ ΚΩΛΟΖΕΣΤΗ ΒΡΑΖΩ!



Καλα , τηλεοραση δεν εχεις , ουτε ψυγειο εχεις ? που ζεις βρε goth ?

----------


## ioannis2

> η αυτοπεποιθηση απο μονη της δε λεει τιποτα χωρις τιποτα αλλο 
> αλλα αν υπαρχει κ κατι αλλο επιπλεον τοτε λεει πολα 
> ποτε δε βρηκα ενα καλο τροπο να αρχισω μια κουβεντα με καπια που νιωθω ανετα μεν με αυτη αλλα αυτη δε με γνωριζει ισως της αρεσουν τα αστεια στην αρχη αλλα δε βλεπω ετσι κατι το σοβαρο στον οριζοντα ευκολα 
> ισως το χαμογελο βοηθαει αρκει να μη το παρακανεις


Συμφωνώ ότι η αυτοπεποίθηση από μόνη της δεν αρκεί. Το να ξέρεις τον τρόπο (πχ για να κερδίσεις το ενδιαφέρον κάποιας που σ΄αρεσει) ή να έχεις τα προσόντα (πχ πτυχία και εμπειρία για δουλεία) ή το κορμί (πχ για καυγά), όλα αυτα τα επιπλέον, θα σου ανεβάσουν την αυτοπεποίθηση.
Το να έχεις αυτοπεποίθηση αλλά όχι τα προσόντα/κατάλληλο τρόπο κλπ δεν σου διασφαλίζει ότι θα κερδίσεις. Ειναι σαν να θελεις να επιδιωρθώσεις μια συσκευή και τα εργαλεία σου ειναι ακαταλληλα.
Το να μιλήσεις κάποιας στα ίσια ότι τη θες και τη γουσταρεις (νοουμένου ότι τη γουστάρεις πραγματικά και εισαι ερωτευμένος μαζι της) είναι πιο αποτελεσματικό από την πλάγια οδό, χωρίς να αποκλείεται βεβαια το δεύτερο να οδηγήσει κι αυτο σε επιτυχία.

----------


## ioannis2

> Πριν δύο τρεις εβδομάδες ήμουν στο μετρό μέσα και είχα δίπλα μου δυο κοπελες εμφανίσημες. Η μία μου άρεσε αρκετά και όπως κάνω κάθε φορά σκέφτομαι να πάω να της μιλήσω (αλλά αυτό δε συμβαίνει τελικά ποτέ γιατί δεν έχω αυτοπεποιθηση). Μετά από ένα λεπτό τις πλησιάζει ένας τρία τέσσερα χρόνια μικρότερός μου, τις ρωτάει για μια στάση και μετά τους πιάνει την κουβέντα με πολύ ωραίο και ευγενικό τροπο. Το παληκάρι δεν ήταν κανένας σούπερ γκόμενος, ήταν απλά εμφανίσημος αλλά και σωστός. Επιασε λοιπόν την κουβέντα μαζί τους, τους είπε οτι ήθελε να μάθει για τη στάση γιατί δεν ήταν από την ΑΘήνα, τις ρώτησε αν γνωρίζουν κανένα καλό μέρος στην πόλη για να βγαίνει κάποιος για ποτό, της ρώτησε πού βγαίνουν αυτές και τέτοια σχετικά. Τελικά κατέβηκαν στην ίδια στάση γιατί εκείνη ήταν και η στάση που θα κατέβαιναν οι κοπέλες. Μετά προανώς δε μπορώ να ξέρω αν αντάλλαξαν τηλέφωνα ή απλά χώρισαν οι δρόμοι τους.
> Αλλά τον θαύμασα γιατί είπα μπράβο αυτός είχε και τα κότσια και την αυτοπεποιθηση να πάει απλά να μιλήσει σε δυο κοπέλες. Και οι κοπέλες είτε απλά από ευγένεια είτε από ενδιαφέρον του απαντούσαν. δεν φανηκαν σνομπ.



ιχες μερικά δευτερολεπτα έως δυο τρια λεπτα το πολύ για να κανεις στην κίνηση. Η κίνηση ήταν απλα μια πρώτη κουβεντα που σχετίζονταν με το χωρο και το σκοπό που βρισκόσασταν εκεί (βλέπε οι κουβέντες που ανοιξε ο τυπος) ή κατι πάνω της που έκανε εντυπωση. Οσο καθυστερουμε να κανουμε την κίνηση έρχονται και πληθαινουν στη σκεψη μας τα μην, τα δεν, οι δικαιολογίες, προκαλούν ένα άγχος και αποτροπή και στο τελος η αλλη έφυγε και τη χάσαμε. Αυτό ειναι νόμος, ειναι το πρωτο μαθημα που πήρες από το συμβαν. Το δευτερο ειναι αυτα που έκανε ο τυπος! το σε ποια σταση κατεβαινει ήταν απλα η πρωτη κουβεντα, αυτό που σου προειεπα για το χώρο (ο ίδιος μπορει να ξερε καλύτερα τις στασεις απ αυτη απλα ήταν η κουβεντα που του ήρθε για να ξεκινησει ομαλα η γνωριμία) και κατέβηκε στην ιδια σταση απλά για να συνεχίσει μαζι της την κουβεντα.Το τριτο μάθημα ειναι πως καμιά δεν θα σου μιλήσει άσχημα αμα την προσεγγίσεις. Απλά θα σου δειξει με ευγενεια πως δεν ενδιαφερεται. Πάρε κανα συγραμμα, ρωτα κανα φιλο που ξερει περισσοτερα ή ψαξε στο ίντερνετ για να μαθεις περισσότερα.

----------


## deleted-member-09-05-2016

Σκεφτομαι γιατι πολλες γυναικες φορανε βαρια αρωματα το καλοκαιρι. Περνανε απο διπλα σου και δεν μπορεις να αναπνευσεις! ασε που το αρωμα αναμιγνυεται με τον ιδρωτα τους μπλιαχ! συνηθως φορανε το poison του dior (αυτο στο κοκκινο μπουκαλακι) και οι πιο νεες το angel του thierry mugler. Το καλοκαιρι καλο ειναι να μην φοραμε βαρια αρωματα ειναι σκετη αναγουλα.Το βαρυ αρωμα ταιριαζει σε ψυχρο κλιμα.Το καλοκαιρι ενα καλο αφρολουτρο και ενα καλο αποσμητικο κανουν την δουλεια τους!

----------


## favvel

παιδιά μια μικρή βοήθεια αν σας είναι εύκολο..
Βαριέμαι αφόρητα και αφάνταστα..
Ως εκ τούτου ψάχνω να βρω πώς θα γεμίσω το χρόνο μου..
Συνήθως τον γεμίζω τρώγοντας και πέφτοντας για ύπνο μετά..περνάει αρκετή ώρα με αυτόν τον τρόπο..
Αποφάσισα όμως να προσπαθήσω να μην το κάνω αυτό..και να αντικαταστήσω το φαγητό με κάποιο χόμπι..

Ψάχνω στο ίντερνετ να δω τι θα μπορούσα να κάνω πχ κάποιο σεμινάριο ή να βρω μια δουλειά..αλλά δουλειά δεν είμαι έτοιμη ακόμα να βρω μιας και δεν έχω εφοδιαστεί κατάλληλα για να ξεκινήσω κάτι και σεμινάριο δύσκολα βρίσκω για τώρα τον Αύγουστο..
Κατοικίδιο έχουμε ένα μικρό,ένα πουλάκι,και χαίρομαι τώρα το καλοκαίρι που του βάζω νερό κι αυτό προσπαθεί να πλατσουρίσει λίγο με την κοιλιά του στο άνοιγμα που έχει το σωληνάριο για να πίνει νερό!!χαίρομαι τόσο πολύ να το βλέπω να δροσίζεται!!
Βιβλία ή άρθρα στο ίντερνετ δόξα τω θεώ υπάρχουν πολλά και τα τιμώ όταν έχω όρεξη..αλλά δεν μπορώ να διαβάζω όλην την ώρα!!
Ταινίες βαριέμαι να βλέπω ειδικά μόνη μου δεν κάθομαι ποτέ..θέλω παρέα αλλά και πάλι δεν είναι το καλύτερό μου γιατί επικρατεί σιωπή και άκρα αφοσίωση..
Μουσική ακούω συχνά αλλά δεν μπορώ να ακούω όλην την ώρα!!
Πλέξιμο και ράψιμο,κατασκευές και κηπουρική τα βαριέμαι κι αυτά θανάσιμα γιατί είναι μοναχική δουλειά εκτός κι αν πας να μάθεις κάπου όπου θα είσαι με άλλους και θα υπάρχει μια κινητικότητα..
Ομαδικά αθλήματα όπως μπάσκετ,βόλλευ,κολύμπι,τέν ις κι αυτά δε μ'αρέσουνε γιατί πρέπει να κουνιέμαι και δεν έχω καλή φυσική κατάσταση..εκτός από το κολύμπι που τώρα το καλοκαίρι το κάνω όταν πηγαίνουμε στη θάλασσα..

Γενικά ψάχνω να βρω κάτι διαδραστικό,που δεν θα το βαριέμαι,που κατά κύριο λόγο θα το κάνω στο σπίτι τις ώρες που με πιάνει βαρεμάρα δλδ..
Ψάχνω κάτι εκτός από τα παραπάνω που ήδη κάνω ή που έχω αποκλείσει..
δλδ τι μπορώ να κάνω από το σπίτι εκτός από τηλεόραση,ίντερνετ,βιβλία, ουσική,δουλειές σπιτιού?(στις οποίες αγνοώ την αναγκαιότητά τους τις περισσότερες φορές εν αντιθέσει με τη μητέρα μου η οποία για να γεμίσει το χρόνο της κάνει δουλειές στο σπίτι όλην την ώρα!) 
Θα μπορούσα να παίξω ένα παιχνίδι αλλά μόνη μου δεν γίνεται!χρειάζονται κι άλλοι και τις ώρες που βαριέμαι συνήθως οι άλλοι έχουν να κάνουν άλλα πράγματα..
Θα μπορούσα να λύνω σταυρόλεξα αν δεν βαριόμουνα!!
Τι να κάνω εν τέλει?
έχετε καμιά ιδέα μήπως???

----------


## Gothly

> παιδιά μια μικρή βοήθεια αν σας είναι εύκολο..
> Βαριέμαι αφόρητα και αφάνταστα..
> Ως εκ τούτου ψάχνω να βρω πώς θα γεμίσω το χρόνο μου..
> Συνήθως τον γεμίζω τρώγοντας και πέφτοντας για ύπνο μετά..περνάει αρκετή ώρα με αυτόν τον τρόπο..
> Αποφάσισα όμως να προσπαθήσω να μην το κάνω αυτό..και να αντικαταστήσω το φαγητό με κάποιο χόμπι..
> 
> Ψάχνω στο ίντερνετ να δω τι θα μπορούσα να κάνω πχ κάποιο σεμινάριο ή να βρω μια δουλειά..αλλά δουλειά δεν είμαι έτοιμη ακόμα να βρω μιας και δεν έχω εφοδιαστεί κατάλληλα για να ξεκινήσω κάτι και σεμινάριο δύσκολα βρίσκω για τώρα τον Αύγουστο..
> Κατοικίδιο έχουμε ένα μικρό,ένα πουλάκι,και χαίρομαι τώρα το καλοκαίρι που του βάζω νερό κι αυτό προσπαθεί να πλατσουρίσει λίγο με την κοιλιά του στο άνοιγμα που έχει το σωληνάριο για να πίνει νερό!!χαίρομαι τόσο πολύ να το βλέπω να δροσίζεται!!
> Βιβλία ή άρθρα στο ίντερνετ δόξα τω θεώ υπάρχουν πολλά και τα τιμώ όταν έχω όρεξη..αλλά δεν μπορώ να διαβάζω όλην την ώρα!!
> ...


εγω εχω πολλες ιδέες αλλά δε ξέρω αν σου αρεσουν κ αν θα σου ταιριαξουν!
Θα σου πω τι χομπι εχω βρει τα τελευταια 2χρ περιπου κ τα εναλλασω γτ δν ειμαι σταθερη.
Λοιπον μπορεις να μαθεις να πλεκεις , να παρεις μια φθηνη (ή αν εχεις απο γιαγια μαμα) ραπτομηχανη κ να μαθεις να φτιαχνεις καμια μπλουζα-τσαντακι μικρο εχει απειρα πραγματα στο ιντερνετ αρκει να εχεις ορεξη,
απο γυμναστικη μπορεις να μαθεις γιογκα μεσω ιντερνετ δεν ειναι κατι εξτριμ και ειναι κ χαλαρωτικο κ καπως διαφορετικο αν βαριεσαι να βγεις εξω, 
μπορεις απλα να μαθεις να ζωγραφιζεις αν σου αρεσει, αυτα απο χομπι κ ολα μεσω ιντερνετ. δλδ σε μερικα μπορει να χρειαστει να αγορασεις μερικα υλικά.
κ μιας και ειπες κατοικιδιο κ οτι νιωθεις μονη σου, μπορεις να παρεις ενα σκυλακι! υπαρχουν τοσα αδεσποτα τοσες αγγελιες απο κοσμο που σωζει ζωα κ τους βρισκουν σπιτι!
κ θα το σωσεις απο το δρομο κ θα ειναι φιλος σου.
θα σου ελεγα γατα μιας κ ειμαι πιο γατοφιλη αλλα η γατα δεν ειναι σαν το σκυλι ειναι λιγο στο κοσμο της :P
α, να πω κ κατι αλλο!
αν σου αρεσει γενικα να καθεσαι στο pc, μπορεις να μαθεις κ κανενα προγραμμα photoshop, premiere, γενικα προγραμματα της adobe μπορεις να τα κατεβασεις εννοειται απο τορρεντ, αλλα δε ξερω αν εχεις καλη σχεση με pc ή οχι.
ελπιζω να βοηθησα, καταλαβαινω παντως, εμενα το προβλημα μου τελευταια ειναι οτι θα ηθελα να χωρεσω ολα τα χομπι-δουλειες-προσωπικη ζωη κλπ σε μια μερα, θα ηθελα η μερα να εχει πχ 80 ωρες, αλλα δυστυχως δεν ειναι ετσι η ζωη.

----------


## Gothly

βασικα διαβασα το μισο ποστ, οποτε αν ειπα κατι που ηδη εγραψες οτι δε σου αρεσει, απο λαθος διαβασμα εγινε.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

xaxaxaxa ναι σωστα μαλον δεν εισαι κ πολυ της κινησης θα σου αρσε καλυτερα να κατσικωθεις καπου κ να ζωγραφισεις (καντε παραθεσεις για να εμφανιστουν ολα τα μυνηματα :-) )

----------


## favvel

> εγω εχω πολλες ιδέες αλλά δε ξέρω αν σου αρεσουν κ αν θα σου ταιριαξουν!
> Θα σου πω τι χομπι εχω βρει τα τελευταια 2χρ περιπου κ τα εναλλασω γτ δν ειμαι σταθερη.
> Λοιπον μπορεις να μαθεις να πλεκεις , να παρεις μια φθηνη (ή αν εχεις απο γιαγια μαμα) ραπτομηχανη κ να μαθεις να φτιαχνεις καμια μπλουζα-τσαντακι μικρο εχει απειρα πραγματα στο ιντερνετ αρκει να εχεις ορεξη,
> απο γυμναστικη μπορεις να μαθεις γιογκα μεσω ιντερνετ δεν ειναι κατι εξτριμ και ειναι κ χαλαρωτικο κ καπως διαφορετικο αν βαριεσαι να βγεις εξω, 
> μπορεις απλα να μαθεις να ζωγραφιζεις αν σου αρεσει, αυτα απο χομπι κ ολα μεσω ιντερνετ. δλδ σε μερικα μπορει να χρειαστει να αγορασεις μερικα υλικά.
> κ μιας και ειπες κατοικιδιο κ οτι νιωθεις μονη σου, μπορεις να παρεις ενα σκυλακι! υπαρχουν τοσα αδεσποτα τοσες αγγελιες απο κοσμο που σωζει ζωα κ τους βρισκουν σπιτι!
> κ θα το σωσεις απο το δρομο κ θα ειναι φιλος σου.
> θα σου ελεγα γατα μιας κ ειμαι πιο γατοφιλη αλλα η γατα δεν ειναι σαν το σκυλι ειναι λιγο στο κοσμο της :P
> α, να πω κ κατι αλλο!
> ...


χαχαα εγώ το αντίθετο!θα ήθελα η μέρα να έχει 10 ώρες τις 5 να κοιμάμαι και τις άλλες 5 να τις έχω για δουλειά,ξεκούραση και φαγητό..
αυτό το θέμα με τον ελεύθερο χρόνο με έχει κουράσει..
δεν ξέρω να κατεβάζω απ΄το τόρρεντ προγράμματα ούτε ταινίες!αφού δε βλέπω γιατί να τις κατεβάσω??αλλά και πάλι δε νομίζω να ασχολιόμουνα..
θέλω κάτι που να μπορώ να το κάνω,να είναι εύκολο δλδ να μη θέλει τόσο ψάξιμο γιατί πχ μέχρι να μάθω να πλέκω απ'το ίντερνετ θα μου'χουνε βγει τα μάτια στον υπολογιστή..
και ίσως δεν το ξεκαθάρισα..θα ήθελα κάτι που να με εκτονώνει απ'τον υπολογιστή γιατί ήδη κάθομαι πολλές ώρες και αυτόν τον βαριέμαι ώρες ώρες..
σκυλάκια δε βάζουμε στο σπίτι μας..έχει ο θείος μου ένα στην αυλή και χαιρόμαστε κάθε μέρα να απολαμβάνουμε το σκατό του..είναι και μεγαλόσωμος και πολύ ζωηρός,γαβγίζει και μόλις δει οτιδήποτε ζωντανό ή που να κινείται πχ αυτοκίνητο,γάτες,σκύλους και ό,τι άλλο χαλάει τον κόσμο..
μου είπες επίσης για γυμναστική..πάω καμιά φορά και περπατάω..απλά ψάχνω κάτι για μες στο σπίτι για τις δύσκολες ώρες τις βαρεμάρας..
αλλά απ'ότι κατάλαβα οι δύσκολες αυτές ώρες είναι αγιάτρευτες..δεν υπάρχει σωτηρία!!

----------


## Gothly

> χαχαα εγώ το αντίθετο!θα ήθελα η μέρα να έχει 10 ώρες τις 5 να κοιμάμαι και τις άλλες 5 να τις έχω για δουλειά,ξεκούραση και φαγητό..
> αυτό το θέμα με τον ελεύθερο χρόνο με έχει κουράσει..
> δεν ξέρω να κατεβάζω απ΄το τόρρεντ προγράμματα ούτε ταινίες!αφού δε βλέπω γιατί να τις κατεβάσω??αλλά και πάλι δε νομίζω να ασχολιόμουνα..
> θέλω κάτι που να μπορώ να το κάνω,να είναι εύκολο δλδ να μη θέλει τόσο ψάξιμο γιατί πχ μέχρι να μάθω να πλέκω απ'το ίντερνετ θα μου'χουνε βγει τα μάτια στον υπολογιστή..
> και ίσως δεν το ξεκαθάρισα..θα ήθελα κάτι που να με εκτονώνει απ'τον υπολογιστή γιατί ήδη κάθομαι πολλές ώρες και αυτόν τον βαριέμαι ώρες ώρες..
> σκυλάκια δε βάζουμε στο σπίτι μας..έχει ο θείος μου ένα στην αυλή και χαιρόμαστε κάθε μέρα να απολαμβάνουμε το σκατό του..είναι και μεγαλόσωμος και πολύ ζωηρός,γαβγίζει και μόλις δει οτιδήποτε ζωντανό ή που να κινείται πχ αυτοκίνητο,γάτες,σκύλους και ό,τι άλλο χαλάει τον κόσμο..
> μου είπες επίσης για γυμναστική..πάω καμιά φορά και περπατάω..απλά ψάχνω κάτι για μες στο σπίτι για τις δύσκολες ώρες τις βαρεμάρας..
> αλλά απ'ότι κατάλαβα οι δύσκολες αυτές ώρες είναι αγιάτρευτες..δεν υπάρχει σωτηρία!!


ε εισαι λιγο απαιτητική γιατι τπτ δεν ειναι εύκολο στη ζωη :P
γενικα οταν εχεις κατοικιδιο πρεπει να καθαριζεις κ τα κακά του. οποτε δε φταιει το σκυλακι αλλα μαλλον ο θειος αν δε τα καθαρίζει. 
yoga? αν βαλεις στο youtube να δεις γιογκα εστω κ για αχαριους θα βρεις παρα πολλα βιντεακια!
δε μου ερχεται κατι αλλο στο μυαλο, γιατι το θες κ ετοιμο, δλδ θα πρεπει να ψαξεις σε κατι που ήδη εχεις γνωση, αλλιως θα πρεπει κατι να μαθεις απο την αρχη για να το ξεκινησεις.
το σκυλακι παντως πιστευω πως θα ηταν η τελεια λυση (ή γατα αλλα δεν ειναι ολες οι γατες της παρεας) αλλα κριμα που δε βαζετε ζωο στο σπιτι, ειλικρινα θα σε εβγαζε απο τη ρουτινα, θα πηγαινατε κ βολτες θα σου εκανε παρεα μεσα στο σπιτι.

----------


## favvel

χαχαα εντάξει σε ευχαριστώ Gothly!!
είμαι όντως λίγο απαιτητική..το'να μου ξινίζει το άλλο μου βρωμάει ας πούμε..
αλλά το κατοικίδιο που λες όντως μπορεί να ήταν μια λύση στη βαρεμάρα μου τώρα που το σκέφτομαι..
είχα πάρει πριν λίγα χρόνια ένα σκυλάκι το βάλαμε στο σπίτι,έβγαζε τρίχες,ήταν και άρρωστο και το δώσαμε να το κάνουν καλά..
δεν το κρατήσαμε πολύ..
αλλά τώρα δε γίνεται να ξαναβάλουμε στο σπίτι σκυλάκι ή γατάκι..έχουμε όμως ένα πουλάκι όπως είπα και παραπάνω που το φροντίζω όταν δε βαριέμαι!!
τώρα που το λες θα μπορούσα να κάνω μαθήματα πιάνου αλλά δε θέλω να διαθέσω και χρήματα..εννοώ να μάθω πιάνο καλύτερα μιας και παίζω όποτε δε βαριέμαι κι αυτό..
τέλος πάντων..δεν ξέρω μάλλον η βαρεμάρα είναι ψυχολογική δλδ ακόμα και το πιο ενδιαφέρον πράγμα εμένα με αφήνει αδιάφορη ώρες ώρες..είναι αυτές οι ώρες που βαριέμαι τόσο που δεν υπάρχει κάτι να τις αντικαταστήσει..
εκεί καταλήγω..μάλλον θέλω να βαριέμαι δλδ αφού όλα τ'άλλα τα βαριέμαι να τα κάνω... :Smile:

----------


## Deleted240217a

Εγώ πιστεύω ότι βαριόμαστε να κάνουμε κάτι όταν το κάνουμε μόνοι μας, ή όταν μας λείπει η παρέα γενικότερα στη ζωή μας! Εγώ θα ήθελα να βρω κάποιον άντρα να ασχολούμαι, γιατί δεν είμαι κοριτσάκι 15 χρονών.........αλλά δεν έχω κύκλους και έχω και κιλά, οπότε είναι δύσκολο να βρω....εσύ πάντως φαβέλ αν πιστεύεις ότι μπορείς να βρεις, κυνήγησέ το, ο έρωτας αν είναι αμοιβαίος είναι το πιο ωραίο συναίσθημα και αποκτάει νόημα η ζωή!! Αλλά το θέμα είναι kai σε τι άτομο θα πέσουμε!! Πρέπει να το προσέξουμε πολύ αυτό, επίσης αν δεν μπορούμε να βρούμε κάποιον τότε μπορούμε είναι να βρούμε παρέες! Και αυτές ίσως από ένα χόμπι.........Όσο πιο πολλές παρέες έχει κάποιος και έχει την δυνατότητα επιλογών, τόσο λιγότερο μόνος αισθάνεται! Αλλά είναι δύσκολο και αυτό στις μέρες μας, δεν είναι εύκολο δυστυχώς!! Απλά πιστεύω ότι αν έχεις πολλές επιλογές, είτε σε ερωτική σχέση είτε σε παρέα, τόσο πιο πολύ δεν κρέμεσαι από τους άλλους και τόσο πιο ευτυχισμένος είσαι και δεν βαριέσαι!

----------


## favvel

ναι σίγουρα οι άλλοι άνθρωποι μας γεμίζουν το χρόνο..εγώ αν δεν είχα την οικογένειά μου στο σπίτι και κυρίως τη μητέρα μου θα είχα πεθάνει από βαρεμάρα..
το θέμα της ερωτικής σχέσης είναι πολύπλοκο..
προσωπικά θέλω να βρω κάποιον αλλά απ'την άλλη δε θέλω να δεσμευτώ με αυτόν μια ζωή..ούτε θέλω να εξαρτώμαι απ'αυτόν οικονομικά αλλά θα μου πεις αυτό μπορείς να το ρυθμίσεις σε μια σχέση..
παρέες έχω λίγες αλλά και πάλι δε βγαίνω συχνά..δεν μπορώ την ώρα που βαριέμαι να πω σε κάποια φίλη μου να βρεθούμε γιατί μένουν μακριά και θα πρέπει να το έχουμε κανονίσει τουλάχιστον μια βδομάδα ή στην καλύτερη 4 μέρες τουλάχιστον πριν..

Όπως και να'χει δεν γίνεται όμως όλην την ώρα να σου γεμίζουν το χρόνο οι άλλοι..είναι και οι άλλοι κομμάτι της ζωής μας αλλά πρέπει να έχουμε όλοι και προσωπικό χρόνο,μόνο για τον εαυτό μας..και αυτόν το χρόνο όταν έχουν εξαντληθεί όλες οι άλλες επιλογές είτε γιατί τις έχω δοκιμάσει μέσα στη μέρα είτε γιατί βαριέμαι να τις κάνω και δεν τις επιλέγω,αυτόν τον χρόνο ψάχνω να δω πώς θα γεμίσω..
Σήμερα πχ που δεν είχα τι να κάνω,έβγαλα όλη τη μέρα μου στον υπολογιστή..

----------


## elis

ΑΓΑΠΑΩ ΣΑΝ ΠΑΙΔΙ ΑΓΑΠΑΩ ΚΑΙ ΩΡΕΣ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΕΣ ΠΕΡΝΑΩ

----------


## Deleted240217a

Φαβέλ αν αφιερώνεις τη μισή μέρα για να είσαι με άλλους, τώρα το καλοκαίρι για ένα μπανάκι άμα έχεις θάλασσα κοντά, ή στο βουνό, ή στο κέντρο για μια βόλτα με τα πόδια πολύωρη, και μετά από αυτά για έναν καφέ, τότε γεμίζεις τη μέρα σου! Μετά γυρνάς σπίτι κουρασμένη τρως κοιμάσαι και μετά το απόγευμα όπως είπε η Γκόθλυ κάνεις γιόγκα, ή πλέξιμο, ή μαγειρική-ζαχαροπλαστική, ή κηπουρική και τόσα άλλα που τα 'χα γράψει σε ένα άλλο θέμα αν θες στα ξαναγράφω και έτσι η μέρα περνάει πολύ ευχάριστα. Ο λόγος που δεν κάνω τίποτα από όλα αυτά εγώ είναι γιατί μου λείπει η παρέα, όπως έγραψα και σε ένα άλλο θέμα σχεδόν όλη μου τη ζωή την πέρασα μες στη μοναξιά, και μόνος σου ούτε στον Παράδεισο που λένε. Αν είχα "μπουχτήσει" από παρέες να στο πω έτσι, τότε θα αφιέρωνα και λίγο χρόνο στον εαυτό μου να κάνω πράγματα που μου αρέσουν, τώρα αυτό μου λείπει προς το παρόν, να έχω ανθρώπους να βγαίνω έξω! Οπότε κι εσένα αυτό νομίζω σου λείπει αφού λες ότι δεν βγαίνεις συχνά αν κατάλαβα καλά, οπότε προσπάθησε να βρεις παρέες στην περιοχή σου από ένα χόμπι, και μετά έρχονται όλα τα άλλα! Αν όντως όπως λες δεν σου λείπει η παρέα και έχεις χορτάσει πχ στο παρελθόν, κάνε κάτι από όλα τα άλλα που είπα εγώ και η Γκόθλυ, ας τα πω "μοναχικά χόμπι". Υπάρχουν επιλογές. Μπορείς επίσης να ξεκινήσεις διάβασμα για κάτι που σε ενδιαφέρει πολύ, μόνο τότε όμως, αλλιώς θα το βρεις βαρετό και αυτό. Σκέψου, με ποιό πράγμα θα ήθελες να ασχοληθείς και κάντο, η ζωή περνάει!! Τα άλλα που είπες δεν τα σχολιάζω, είναι θέμα γούστου, εμένα πάντως μου "ακούγεσαι" ότι έχεις ζήσει πράγματα και τα 'χεις βαρεθεί όλα, οπότε κάνε μια παύση, πήγαινε μια εκδρομή κάπου πρώτα αν έχεις λεφτά και μετά μπορείς να πιάσεις μια δουλειά για να απασχολείς το μυαλό σου συν τα άλλα που είπαμε.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

Να αμφισβητείς όποιον σου γουστάρει, αλλά ποτέ τον εαυτό σου.
Leslie Bovee

----------


## Delmem210118a

καλησπέρα... είμαι χάλια, ο πατέρας μου (εχει διπολική) δεν είναι καλά, πίνει, δεν παίρνει τα φάρμακά του, δεν πλένεται, λέει ένα σωρό ψέματα, μας στέλνει μηνύματα όπου μας βρίζει, και σε όλο αυτόν τον πανικό να έχουμε και τη μάνα του να μας φωνάζει όι δεν τον βοηθάμε.... εγώ με δική μου οικογένεια, τα αδερφια μου φοιτητες, η μάνα μου δεν αντεξε και χωρισε γιατί τους έδερνε όλους... πρέπει να πάρουμε μια απόφαση... αλλά φοβάμαι το μετά... μη γίνουν χειρότερα τα πράγματα.........

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

> καλησπέρα... είμαι χάλια, ο πατέρας μου (εχει διπολική) δεν είναι καλά, πίνει, δεν παίρνει τα φάρμακά του, δεν πλένεται, λέει ένα σωρό ψέματα, μας στέλνει μηνύματα όπου μας βρίζει, και σε όλο αυτόν τον πανικό να έχουμε και τη μάνα του να μας φωνάζει όι δεν τον βοηθάμε.... εγώ με δική μου οικογένεια, τα αδερφια μου φοιτητες, η μάνα μου δεν αντεξε και χωρισε γιατί τους έδερνε όλους... πρέπει να πάρουμε μια απόφαση... αλλά φοβάμαι το μετά... μη γίνουν χειρότερα τα πράγματα.........


Τί ακριβώς φοβάσαι στο μετά; (αν κατάλαβα καλά εννοείς την ακούσια νοσηλεία)

----------


## ioannis2

Σκέφτομαι να πάω ένα μικρό ταξίδι (3 μέρες). Μου χρειάζεται. Τουλάχιστον για αλλαγή παραστάσεων, ηρεμία (όσο γίνεται δλδ επειδή ο ανθρωπος οπου πάει κουβαλα μαζι τους και τις σκεψεις του).
Το ζήτημα ειναι ότι θα πάω μόνος. Ειτε θα βαρεθώ ειτε θα μου ρθει ψυχοπλάκωμα. Γι αυτο το αναβάλλω...

----------


## ioannis2

Περί μαλακομαγνήτη (αν ειναι ο σωστος όρος).
Δεν ειναι αβασιμη η σκέψη μου ότι τα άτομα με τα οποία συναναστρέφομαι (παρέα, έξω, υποτίθεται φιλία) πρόκειται, κατά τον ένα ή τον άλλο τρόπο, για προβληματικές περιπτώσεις. Με εξυπηρετούν απλα για να μου καλύπτουν κενά. Δεν βρίσκω άλλη χρησιμότητα. 
Κάποιους άλλους που θα τους θεωρούσατε πιο κατάλληλους, ειτε δεν υπάρχει ενδιαφερον παρεας από μέρους τους (πιθανόν λόγω δουλειας/οικογενειας, ίσως και να αποφευγουν) είτε ο χαρακτηρας τους (εγωισμοί, περηφανεια, διαφωνίες) με απωθεί, γι αυτο ουτε εγω επιδιωκω συναναστροφή.
Παλιά υπήρξαν κάποιες συγκυριακές γνωριμίες τις οποιες όμως δεν αξιοποίησα, ειτε λόγω χαμηλής αυτοπεποίθησης (επειδη συνηθισα στο σκάρτο ή ένας ίσως αβασιμος φοβος ότι δεν θα ταιριαζα ή θα πίεζα τα πράγματα) είτε είχα την εκτίμηση ότι δεν υπήρχε καλό κοινό έδαφος.

----------


## Delmem210118a

> Τί ακριβώς φοβάσαι στο μετά; (αν κατάλαβα καλά εννοείς την ακούσια νοσηλεία)


φοβαμαι μη χάσει τη δουλειά του και επίσης μη βγει έξω και αρχίσει να μας κυνηγάει και να μας δημιουργεί προβήματα. εγώ θέλω ένα ήρεμο περιβάλλον για μένα και το παιδί μου. επίσης επειδή δεν είμαι στην ίδια πόλη με τη μάνα μου, φοβάμαι μην πάει από το σπίτι της και της κάνει κακό.....αν και συνηθως μένει στις απειλές αλλά και ξύλο έχει δώσει και μολοτωφ της έχει πετάξει...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

μια κ τυχαιανει οσοι ξερω να ειναι αρκετα επικοινωνιακοι πολες φορες το καλυτερο που εχω να κανω ειναι να καθομαι σε αδρανεια κ να λεω ας προσπαθησει ο αλλος να επικοινωνισει μαζι σου αλλα θα σε ρωτουσα το εξης γραφεις ενα μυνημα ανα 8 ωρες κ μετα μας λες οτι εισαι χαλια αν διχνεις αρνητικος δυσκολευεις φοβερα την επικοινωνια σου με τους αλλους για αν προσπαθησει καπιος να συνενοηθει μαζι σου θα εμφανιστους διαφοροι που τα ξερουν ολα μονιμος κ θα σου πουν *το μελος που εγραψε 2 μυνηματα* στο φορουμ ζηταει να επικοινωνισει ετσι αν θες να τους κανεις να το θα πρεπει να γραφεις συνεχεια ως μια κινηση στρατηγικης..
οταν πας να βοηθησεις καπιον δινεις στοχο να πουν τα χειροτερα για σενα γιατι οσο πιο κακος κ ειρωνικος εισαι τοσος περισσοτερο θα σε εκτιμουν οι περισσοτεροι.
οταν θυσιαζεσε για τους αλλους θα σε θαβουν συνεχεια.

----------


## deleted_member27-11-2015

Μμμμμμμμ μετα απο δουλεια λεω να δωσω ρεπο στον εαυτο μου καμια βδομαδα για μασλατι.και εχω να παω και δυο χρονια διακοπες οποτε 2 σε ενα.κλασικο πλανο εκδρομων στα τρενα αριθμεις τις στασης απο τα δρομολογια ρωτας τυχαιους και το πρωτο νουμερο που θα ακουσεις δυο φορεςεκειθα πας χαχααχαχαχ τιςαγαπαω αυτες τις εκδρομες

----------


## deleted-member-09-05-2016

Μολις εμαθα οτι ο πατερας ενως φιλου του αρραβωνιαστικου μου εχει καρκινο στο παγκρεας.Δεν ξερω τι σταδιο,επιθετικοτητα η αν εχει μεταστασεις αλλα οι γιατροι ειπαν οτι εχει γυρω στους 6 μηνες ζωης.Γιατι αυτη η κωλοαρρωστια να θεριζει τον κοσμο σε ολο τον πλανητη?

----------


## PAPA

> Μολις εμαθα οτι ο πατερας ενως φιλου του αρραβωνιαστικου μου εχει καρκινο στο παγκρεας.Δεν ξερω τι σταδιο,επιθετικοτητα η αν εχει μεταστασεις αλλα οι γιατροι ειπαν οτι εχει γυρω στους 6 μηνες ζωης.Γιατι αυτη η κωλοαρρωστια να θεριζει τον κοσμο σε ολο τον πλανητη?


Άσε θερίζει όπως σωστά έγραψες! Πρόσφατα χάσαμε τον αδερφό του γαμπρού μου από καρκίνο στον πνεύμονα σε ηλικία μόλις 48 ετών !

----------


## Deleted240217a

Αλέξανδρε77 που απευθύνεσαι; Στον/στην icecream; Είναι αλήθεια αυτά που λες, όντως έτσι συμβαίνει (αυτά που λες στο τέλος);
Bulletproof κρίμα, πολύ λυπάμαι, μακάρι να κάνουνε κάτι να βρεθεί θεραπεία σύντομα γιατί δεν πάει άλλο! Βασικά εχτές διάβαζα ότι τα καρκινικά κύτταρα τρέφονται με ζάχαρη, μήπως έχει πιθανότητες να τα καταφέρει αν την κόψει τελείως; Γιατί υπάρχουν πολλοί που έχουν επιβιώσει μετά από κάτι τέτοιο!

----------


## deleted-member-09-05-2016

> Άσε θερίζει όπως σωστά έγραψες! Πρόσφατα χάσαμε τον αδερφό του γαμπρού μου από καρκίνο στον πνεύμονα σε ηλικία μόλις 48 ετών !


Τα συλληπητηρια μου.Εμενα ο μπαμπας εχει καρκινο του πνευμονα,τριτο σταδιο,δεν ειναι επιθετικος και δεν εχει μεταστασεις.Προς το παρων ολα καλα.Εκανε ενα χειρουργιο αναιμακτο (σαν λαπαροσκοπηση ητανε) στο Σωτηρια και μετα χημειοθεραπειες και ακτινοβολιες.Η μητερα μου ειχε στην μητρα και στο παχυ εντερο και της δυο φορες βγηκε νικητρια και ο μπαμπας μου αρκετα παλια ειχε εναν μεγαλο ογκο στο χερι,χειρουργηθηκε και δωξα το Θεο ολα καλα (το κοκκαλο στο σημειο του ογκου ειχε καταστραφει και εχει πλατινα)

----------


## deleted-member-09-05-2016

> Αλέξανδρε77 που απευθύνεσαι; Στον/στην icecream; Είναι αλήθεια αυτά που λες, όντως έτσι συμβαίνει (αυτά που λες στο τέλος);
> Bulletproof κρίμα, πολύ λυπάμαι, μακάρι να κάνουνε κάτι να βρεθεί θεραπεία σύντομα γιατί δεν πάει άλλο! Βασικά εχτές διάβαζα ότι τα καρκινικά κύτταρα τρέφονται με ζάχαρη, μήπως έχει πιθανότητες να τα καταφέρει αν την κόψει τελείως; Γιατί υπάρχουν πολλοί που έχουν επιβιώσει μετά από κάτι τέτοιο!


Ναι ειναι αληθεια αυτο για την ζαχαρη! μας το ειπε ο ογκολογος μας.Δυστηχως ειναι πολλες οι μορφες και τα σταδια του καρκινου και πρεπει να βρεθουν πολλα φαρμακα.Ο κυριος Συριγος ογκολογος στο Σωτηρια μας ειχε πει ''Στοχευουμε στην εξατομικευμενη θεραπεια του καθε ασθενη''

----------


## Macgyver

Παλι καρκινος βρε bullet ? εχω παιδικο φιλο γιατρο , και μουχει πει οτι ο λογος που 5πλασιαστηκαν τα κρουσματα τα τελευταια 30 χρονια , ειναι η μολυνση τουπεριβαλλοντος κατα πρωτο λογο , και δευτεροντως η κακη διατροφη ( πολλα μεταλλαγμενα τροφιμα , δεν φανταζεσαι ποσα , με ενημερωνει η greenpeace , μεταλλαγμενες ζωοτροφες ) , πολλα ετοιματζιδικα , πολλες ορμονες , ισχυρα φυτοφαρμακα .

----------


## deleted-member-09-05-2016

> Παλι καρκινος βρε bullet ? εχω παιδικο φιλο γιατρο , και μουχει πει οτι ο λογος που 5πλασιαστηκαν τα κρουσματα τα τελευταια 30 χρονια , ειναι η μολυνση τουπεριβαλλοντος κατα πρωτο λογο , και δευτεροντως η κακη διατροφη ( πολλα μεταλλαγμενα τροφιμα , δεν φανταζεσαι ποσα , με ενημερωνει η greenpeace , μεταλλαγμενες ζωοτροφες ) , πολλα ετοιματζιδικα , πολλες ορμονες , ισχυρα φυτοφαρμακα .


Nαι ο πατερας ενως φιλου μας εχει στο παγκρεας.Εχει απολυτο δικιο ο γιατρος!

----------


## ioannis2

> Παλι καρκινος βρε bullet ? εχω παιδικο φιλο γιατρο , και μουχει πει οτι ο λογος που 5πλασιαστηκαν τα κρουσματα τα τελευταια 30 χρονια , ειναι η μολυνση τουπεριβαλλοντος κατα πρωτο λογο , και δευτεροντως η κακη διατροφη ( πολλα μεταλλαγμενα τροφιμα , δεν φανταζεσαι ποσα , με ενημερωνει η greenpeace , μεταλλαγμενες ζωοτροφες ) , πολλα ετοιματζιδικα , πολλες ορμονες , ισχυρα φυτοφαρμακα .


Έτσι πιστευω κι εγω Μακ. Άγχος και καταθλιψη ειχαν και πριν 100 και πριν 500 χρονια αλλά δεν πέθαιναν από καρκίνο. 
Θυμαμαι παλια που διαβασα για μια μεγαλη επιστημονική έρευνα για τον καρκίνο, που αφορούσε αίτια θανάτου στην αρχαιότητα. Μελετήθηκαν πάνω μούμιες σε Αίγυπτο, Μεξικό κλπ, όπου από τις 700 που μελετήθηκαν μόνο κάπου 15 ειχαν πεθανει από καρκίνο! Τότε δεν υπήρχε ή παρεμβαση του ανθρωπου στη φυση που περιέγραψες.

----------


## favvel

σχετικά με την παρέμβαση του ανθρώπου στη φύση,εγώ δεν πιστεύω ότι φταίει ο απλός καθημερινός άνθρωπος γιατί όλοι εμείς οι απλοί άνθρωποι θέλουμε να ζούμε φυσικά και χωρίς μόλυνση του περιβάλλοντος,να τρώμε υγιεινά φρούτα και λαχανικά χωρίς φυτοφάρμακα και λιπάσματα και τροφές ανεπεξέργαστες και όχι χημικές και τεχνητές..
Ο άνθρωπος είναι στη φύση του να θέλει να ζει φυσικά..
Και πολλοί μάλιστα προσπαθούν να ζήσουν φυσικά αλλά θέλει θάρρος και προσπάθεια πολλή..
Απλά εγώ πιστεύω πως υπάρχουν κάποιοι άνθρωποι πάνω πάνω στην πυραμίδα που ελέγχουν τον κόσμο,και δίνουν εντολές προς τα πού θα στραφεί η επιστήμη και συνήθως αυτές οι εντολές δεν είναι προς το συμφέρον ούτε του ανθρώπου ούτε του περιβάλλοντός του..
Και δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί τέτοια πρεμούρα να ελέγξουν τον κόσμο μέσα από την αφύσικη τροφή,τις ασθένειες και την οικονομική εξαθλίωση..

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

> φοβαμαι μη χάσει τη δουλειά του και επίσης μη βγει έξω και αρχίσει να μας κυνηγάει και να μας δημιουργεί προβήματα. εγώ θέλω ένα ήρεμο περιβάλλον για μένα και το παιδί μου. επίσης επειδή δεν είμαι στην ίδια πόλη με τη μάνα μου, φοβάμαι μην πάει από το σπίτι της και της κάνει κακό.....αν και συνηθως μένει στις απειλές αλλά και ξύλο έχει δώσει και μολοτωφ της έχει πετάξει...


Προσπαθηστε, οσο κι αν η μητερα του σας κατηγορει, να μην εχετε πολλα-πολλα μαζι του. Δεν χρειαζεται να τσακωθει κανεις, με το καλο να του μιλατε αλλα παραλληλα να απομακρυνεστε απο αυτον γιατι μονο προβληματα θα σας δημιουργει. Οσο για την μητερα του, ας το αναλαβει εκεινη αν θελει να τον βοηθησει. Εξαλλου, πιθανοτερο ειναι οτι τα προβληματα του πατερα σου οφειλονται στον τροπο που μεγαλωσε. Παντως, ετσι οπως εχουν τα πραγματα καλο θα ηταν να μην αναλαβεις εσυ την ευθυνη για ακουσια νοσηλεια. Ας το κανει η μητερα του αν θελει.

----------


## deleted-member-09-05-2016

> Έτσι πιστευω κι εγω Μακ. Άγχος και καταθλιψη ειχαν και πριν 100 και πριν 500 χρονια αλλά δεν πέθαιναν από καρκίνο. 
> Θυμαμαι παλια που διαβασα για μια μεγαλη επιστημονική έρευνα για τον καρκίνο, που αφορούσε αίτια θανάτου στην αρχαιότητα. Μελετήθηκαν πάνω μούμιες σε Αίγυπτο, Μεξικό κλπ, όπου από τις 700 που μελετήθηκαν μόνο κάπου 15 ειχαν πεθανει από καρκίνο! Τότε δεν υπήρχε ή παρεμβαση του ανθρωπου στη φυση που περιέγραψες.


Ναι εχεις δικιο δεν πεθαιναν απο καρκινο παλια αλλα ειχαν αλλες αρρωστιες οπως την λεπρα,φυματιωση,πνευμονια μπορει να πεθαιναν ακομα και απο πυρετο που ειχε φτασει 40.Τωρα ευτυχως ολα αυτα γιατρευονται.Ομως και στον καρκινο η επιστημη τα τελευταια χρονια εχει κανει μεγαλα βηματα.Σε καποιους ασθενεις παρατεινουν για μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα την ζωη τους και σε καποιους αλλους πετυχαινουν πληρη ιαση.Ξερω ατομο που εζησε 25 ολοκληρα χρονια με τον καρκινο και αν προσεχε τον εαυτο του ισως ακομα να ζουσε (καπνιζε,επινε,κακη διατροφη κτλ)

----------


## ioannis2

Αμα έχεις αρνητικούς ανθρωπους στη ζωή σου μετα παρεξηγεισε ευκολα με τον οποιονδήποτε.

Η εμπειρία λεει πως αμα δεχτεις καποια προσβολή ή υποτίμηση ή γενικά οτιδηποτε που σε θίγει, αντιδρας αμέσως και βάζεις τον αλλο στη θεση του αμεσως, έστω και αν μιαν υποτιθεται θετική ατμόσφαιρα τη μετβαλλεις αμέσως σε αρνητικό κλίμα. Το μεγαλο θετικό που απεκόμισες είναι ότι δεν θα σου μείνουν απωθημένα και πικρίες. Αυτή ειναι η συνταγή.

----------


## Remedy

η γνωση ειναι δυναμη.
just saying  :Wink:

----------


## ioannis2

> η γνωση ειναι δυναμη.
> just saying


Όπως και η διάκριση!
Κι αν αμφιβάλλεις για το καλοπροαίρετο μιας συμπεριφοράς εναντι σου αμέσως τουλάχιστον αμύνεσαι, διότι απλα δεν έχεις μέσα σε μια στιγμή την πολυτέλεια να εκτιμήσεις την κατασταση.

----------


## Κύκνος

Σκέφτομαι πως να καταπολεμήσω την υπνηλία...δεν μπορώ να κοιμηθώ γιατί αυτό προϋποθέτει χαλάρωση κι αίσθηση ασφάλειας που δεν νιώθω...θα βρω για μια ακόμα φορά καταφύγιο στον καφέ κι ας ελπίσω να με βοηθήσει...δεν έχω όρεξη για να φάω φρούτα τώρα...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> η γνωση ειναι δυναμη.
> just saying


κ η αγνοια αδυναμια.
ομως η αγνοια σε οδηγει στο γνωριμο προορισμο σου οσο η γνωση εχει χτισει γυρω απο αυτον τοιχους..
φιλοσοφια στο max ;-)

----------


## ioannis2

Το μυαλό δεν ηρεμα. 
Πέρασε πανω από ενάμιση χρόνος από τότε που ξέκοψα από το εν λόγω άτομο. Δεν ξέσπασα κι όποιον έπαιρνε ο χάρος. 
Τωρα θα ειχα ησυχη συνείδηση. Ανεμενα πότε να μου δοθει ευκαιρία να ξεσπάσω, όμως στο μεταξύ έφυγα από εκεινο το χώρο όπου τον συναντούσα, εξαιτίας του, βεβαια ο χωρος εκεινος δεν μου ήταν αναγκαίος κι ουτε μου ελειψε που εφυγα. 
Το ζητημα όμως ειναι πως μεσα μου "αιμορραγώ", που ανέκτηκα τις μαλακίες του, τους εκνευρισμούς, τις προσπαθειες ξεγελάσματος με ασημαντες μου αντιδράσεις. 
Δεν ηρεμώ. Ειναι λες και περιμενω την ευκαιρία.

----------


## Remedy

> Το μυαλό δεν ηρεμα. 
> Πέρασε πανω από ενάμιση χρόνος από τότε που ξέκοψα από το εν λόγω άτομο. *Δεν ξέσπασα κι όποιον έπαιρνε ο χάρος.* 
> Τωρα θα ειχα ησυχη συνείδηση. Ανεμενα πότε να μου δοθει ευκαιρία να ξεσπάσω, όμως στο μεταξύ έφυγα από εκεινο το χώρο όπου τον συναντούσα, εξαιτίας του, βεβαια ο χωρος εκεινος δεν μου ήταν αναγκαίος κι ουτε μου ελειψε που εφυγα. 
> Το ζητημα όμως ειναι πως μεσα μου "αιμορραγώ", που ανέκτηκα τις μαλακίες του, τους εκνευρισμούς, τις προσπαθειες ξεγελάσματος με ασημαντες μου αντιδράσεις. 
> Δεν ηρεμώ. Ειναι λες και περιμενω την ευκαιρία.


εισαι βεβαιος?
κι αν πραγματικα "τον επαιρνε ο χαρος"?
τοτε θα μετανιωνες χειροτερα, γιαννη.
το θεμα ειναι να εχεις ισορροπησει ετσι τα γεγονοτα και τις συμπεριφορες μεσα σου, ωστε να του δωσεις αυτο που του αξιζει, οχι αυτο που αναλογει στον θυμο σου.
μπορεις να τα ξεχωρισεις αυτα τα δυο?
αυτο ειναι το δικαιο και το ασφαλες και για σενα,βεβαια. δεν θα παμε και φυλακη για τον καθε μαλακα/μαλακισμενη. απλα πρεπει να του τριψεις τα σκατα του στην μουρη και να φυγεις να τον αφησεις να βουλιαξει στον βουρκο του.
οχι να του κανεις ζημια, ουτε να χαλιεσαι.
απο την αλλη, οσες τετοιες συμπεριφορες διαφορων μαζευεις αντι να τις διαχειριζεσαι στην ωρα τους, υπαρχει ο κινδυνος να ξεσπασεις σε εναν μονο την δυσφορια μιας ζωης απο διαφορους μαλακες.
κι αυτο ειναι και αδικο και επικινδυνο.
τα του καισαρος τω καισαρι και παντα δικαια και με ασφαλεια.

να σου κανω μια προταση?
δεν ξερω κατα ποσο νοιωθεις ασφαλεια εδω μεσα.
αν δεν νοιωθεις ανεση, καντο σε αλλον χωρο, η σε εναν φιλο η σε ενα ημερολογιο.
καταλαβαινω μεσες ακρες τι εχει συμβει με αυτον που αναφερεις, αλλα πες τα καπου ΑΝΑΛΥΤΙΚΑ.
χαρτι και καλαμαρι τι σου εκανε, τι ενοιωσες, αναλυτικα οτι θυμασαι και την παραμικρη λεπτομερεια.
ακομα και τις αντιδρασεςι που δεν προλαβες να εχεις τοτε (π.χ. "οταν μου ειπε ετσι, δεν επρεπε να να φυγω, αλλα να του απαντησω κι εγω γιουβετσι"

μετα απ ολα αυτα, σκεψου αν πραγματι θα ηθελες κατι να του πεις αν τον ξαναδεις και τι θα ηταν αυτο.
αναλυτικα.

τα εχεις συζητησει με καποιον?

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

Λοιπόν, επειδή η δουλειά έχει αραιώσει πολύ (μην το ματιάσω κιόλας!), μια συνάδελφος, που ασχολείται, μου έφτιαξε τον αστρολογικό μου χάρτη. Ακτινογραφία με έβγαλε πλάκα έπαθα! Παρακάμπτω βέβαια την καζούρα που έχω φάει, αλλά είναι τόσο ακριβώς "εγώ" αυτά που έβγαλε κ τόσο μα τόσο λεπτομερή κ συγκεκριμένα, που άντε μετά να μην τα πιστεύεις!

----------


## Deleted240217a

> Λοιπόν, επειδή η δουλειά έχει αραιώσει πολύ (μην το ματιάσω κιόλας!), μια συνάδελφος, που ασχολείται, μου έφτιαξε τον αστρολογικό μου χάρτη. Ακτινογραφία με έβγαλε πλάκα έπαθα! Παρακάμπτω βέβαια την καζούρα που έχω φάει, αλλά είναι τόσο ακριβώς "εγώ" αυτά που έβγαλε κ τόσο μα τόσο λεπτομερή κ συγκεκριμένα, που άντε μετά να μην τα πιστεύεις!


Πωπω, πανέξυπνη είσαι, πιστεύεις στα ζώδια; Χαχαχαχα τι νούμερο θεέ μου

----------


## Remedy

:Wink:

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

> Πωπω, πανέξυπνη είσαι, πιστεύεις στα ζώδια; Χαχαχαχα τι νούμερο θεέ μου


Pillow κάνε μου τη χάρη κ μην ασχολείσαι μαζί μου, όπως κ εγώ δεν ασχολούμαι μαζί σου. Έχουμε χαλαρώσει στη δουλειά κ το έχουμε ρίξει στο χαβαλέ, ποιό είναι το πρόβλημά σου? Βρες άτομα ανάλογης νοημοσύνης με τη δική σου να ασχοληθείς κ φρόντισε όταν χαρακτηρίζεις ανθρώπους να μην το κάνεις λες κ κοιτάς τον εαυτό σου στον καθρέφτη. Κ γενικά μην ασχολείσαι μαζί μου, κατά τον ίδιο τρόπο που αγνοώ κ εγώ την ύπαρξή σου.

----------


## Deleted240217a

> φρόντισε όταν χαρακτηρίζεις ανθρώπους να μην το κάνεις λες κ κοιτάς τον εαυτό σου στον καθρέφτη


"Κοπέλα" μου αυτό το κάνεις εσύ, επιπλέον χαμηλής νοημοσύνης είσαι εσύ που τα βάζεις με ευαίσθητα άτομα και λες την κάθε μαλακία σου, για να το παίξεις έξυπνη επειδή δεν είσαι. Δεν μπορώ να συνεννοηθώ μαζί σου, είσαι από άλλον πλανήτη, έχεις τα χάλια σου τα μαύρα και νομίζεις ότι είσαι και κάτι. Γιατί αξιόλογος άνθρωπος δεν είναι αυτός που κάνει αυτά που κάνεις εσύ, η μαγκιά είναι να έχεις καθαρή ψυχή και αυτό εσύ δεν το έχεις, και ο λόγος που σου επιτίθεμαι είναι γιατί τολμάς και τα βάζεις μαζί μου, ε δεν θα κάτσω με σταυρωμένα τα χέρια, όσο μου τη λες θα στη λέω!

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

> "Κοπέλα" μου αυτό το κάνεις εσύ, επιπλέον χαμηλής νοημοσύνης είσαι εσύ που τα βάζεις με ευαίσθητα άτομα και λες την κάθε μαλακία σου, για να το παίξεις έξυπνη επειδή δεν είσαι. Δεν μπορώ να συνεννοηθώ μαζί σου, είσαι από άλλον πλανήτη, έχεις τα χάλια σου τα μαύρα και νομίζεις ότι είσαι και κάτι. Γιατί αξιόλογος άνθρωπος δεν είναι αυτός που κάνει αυτά που κάνεις εσύ, η μαγκιά είναι να έχεις καθαρή ψυχή και αυτό εσύ δεν το έχεις, και ο λόγος που σου επιτίθεμαι είναι γιατί τολμάς και τα βάζεις μαζί μου, ε δεν θα κάτσω με σταυρωμένα τα χέρια, όσο μου τη λες θα στη λέω!


οκ, υπάρχει σοβαρό πρόβλημα, εγώ σταματάω έτσι κ αλλιώς να σου απευθύνομαι, συνέχισε να βρίζεις (πάλι!) μόνη σου. Κ σιγά που θα έμπαινα στον κόπο να ασχοληθώ μαζί σου, μόνη σου μου χώθηκες (δεν σου έκανα την τιμή να αναφέρω το νικ σου πουθενά) κ στα 2 threads, κ φυσικά μόνη σου χτυπιέσαι κ το συνεχίζεις. Συνέχισε λοιπόν.

----------


## Deleted240217a

Χαχαχα μου έκανες και την τιμή ε; Να την βράσω τέτοια τιμή........δοξάζω το "θεό" που δεν είμαι σαν κι εσένα, τουλάχιστον εγώ γίνομαι "κακιά" για να βάλω κάποιον στη θέση του, εσύ γιατί το κάνεις; Από καθαρή κακία χαχα.

----------


## elis

maripoza καποια στιγμη θελω να κανεισ την τιμη και να ασχολειθεισ και μαζι μου
θελω να ξυπνασ και να κοιμασαι με τον νταλκα μου 
θελω να σασ δωσω συγχαρητηρια και τισ δυο ΓΤ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΙΟ ΤΙΜΙΟ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΣΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΜΑΛΩΣΕΙΣ ΠΑΡΑ ΝΑ ΜΗ ΔΩΣΕΙΣ ΣΗΜΑΣΙΑ
ΕΤΣΙ ΜΟΥ ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΕΜΕΝΑ ΑΠΟ ΔΩ ΠΟΥ ΤΑ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΔΕ ΞΕΡΩ ΟΙ ΑΛΛΟΙ ΠΩΣ ΤΟ ΒΛΕΠΟΥΝ ΑΥΤΟ

----------


## Deleted240217a

Ναι συμφωνώ κι εγώ έλις για μένα όμως μόνο, γιατί μόνο εγώ το κάνω. Αυτό που δεν είναι τίμιο επίσης, είναι το να εναντιώνονται πολλοί εναντίον ενός, εκεί υπάρχουν πολλοί χαιρέκακοι που χαίρονται να τα βλέπουν, και υπάρχουν και αυτοί που συμμετέχουν, που οι πολλοί είναι τελείως χάλια!

----------


## elis

ΕΣΥ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΑΝΑΠΟΔΟ ΝΑ ΜΗ ΔΙΝΕΙΣ ΣΗΜΑΣΙΑ ΓΤ ΔΙΝΕΙΣ ΑΞΙΑ 
ΚΙ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΔΙΝΕΙΣ ΑΞΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΑ ΚΑΛΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΟΨΕΙΣ ΑΥΤΟ
ΟΠΩΣ ΒΛΕΠΕΙΣ ΠΟΛΛΟΙ ΘΕΩΡΟΥΝ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΞΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΔΕ ΜΟΙΡΑΖΟΥΝ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΑΞΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΝ
ΑΠΟ ΔΩ ΚΙ ΑΠΟ ΕΚΕΙ ΕΙΤΕ ΓΤ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΣΙΓΚΟΥΝΗΔΕΣ ΕΙΤΕ ΓΙΑ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΟΥΣ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ ΛΟΓΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΦΑΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΟΡΕΙΑ
ΦΙΛΙΚΑ

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

> maripoza καποια στιγμη θελω να κανεισ την τιμη και να ασχολειθεισ και μαζι μου
> θελω να ξυπνασ και να κοιμασαι με τον νταλκα μου 
> θελω να σασ δωσω συγχαρητηρια και τισ δυο ΓΤ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΙΟ ΤΙΜΙΟ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΣΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΜΑΛΩΣΕΙΣ ΠΑΡΑ ΝΑ ΜΗ ΔΩΣΕΙΣ ΣΗΜΑΣΙΑ
> ΕΤΣΙ ΜΟΥ ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΕΜΕΝΑ ΑΠΟ ΔΩ ΠΟΥ ΤΑ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΔΕ ΞΕΡΩ ΟΙ ΑΛΛΟΙ ΠΩΣ ΤΟ ΒΛΕΠΟΥΝ ΑΥΤΟ


Μεσιέ elis, τί να έκανα να ασχοληθώ μαζί σου? Σαν τί θα ήθελες?
Μιας κ το έθιξες πάντως, για εμένα τίμιο είναι να μαλώνεις όταν χρειάζεται να ξεκαθαριστεί κάτι/ υπάρχει παρεξήγηση κλπ κλπ. Θεωρώ ανήθικο να μαλώνεις κ να τσακώνεσαι με άνθρωπο, ο οποίος εμφανώς έχει πρόβλημα, εκεί απλά δείχνεις κατανόηση όσο κ αν σε βρίζει. Δηλ εάν σε έλεγε "μ@λ2κ@, ηλίθιε κλπ κλπ" 1 3χρονο, θα συνέχιζες να το βρίζεις κ εσύ.....? Δε νομίζω. Απλά δεν θα του έδινες σημασία κ ούτε φυσικά είναι δικό σου θέμα εάν αυτό στερείται ανατροφής. Δεν μπορείς να πάρεις στα σοβαρά άτομο ανίκανο προς καταλογισμό. Αλλιώς θα ήταν άμα σε έβριζε 1 ενήλικας, εκεί ναι, ίσως να είχε νόημα να αντιδράσεις.

----------


## elis



----------


## Deleted240217a

> ΕΣΥ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΑΝΑΠΟΔΟ ΝΑ ΜΗ ΔΙΝΕΙΣ ΣΗΜΑΣΙΑ ΓΤ ΔΙΝΕΙΣ ΑΞΙΑ 
> ΚΙ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΔΙΝΕΙΣ ΑΞΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΑ ΚΑΛΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΟΨΕΙΣ ΑΥΤΟ
> ΟΠΩΣ ΒΛΕΠΕΙΣ ΠΟΛΛΟΙ ΘΕΩΡΟΥΝ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΞΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΔΕ ΜΟΙΡΑΖΟΥΝ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΑΞΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΝ
> ΑΠΟ ΔΩ ΚΙ ΑΠΟ ΕΚΕΙ ΕΙΤΕ ΓΤ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΣΙΓΚΟΥΝΗΔΕΣ ΕΙΤΕ ΓΙΑ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΟΥΣ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ ΛΟΓΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΦΑΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΟΡΕΙΑ
> ΦΙΛΙΚΑ



Έγραψα και κάτι άλλο, δες το. Όσο γι'αυτά που λες συμφωνώ αλλά μετράει πιο πολύ στους πιο πολλούς η αξία του να είσαι κακός και όχι καλός και πολλές φορές σε παρασύρουν κι εσένα ότι αν είσαι καλός είσαι αδύναμος ή χαζός, και αυτό σε κάνει αν είσαι καλός να μην πιστεύεις στον εαυτό σου. Ενώ αντίθετα, εντελώς παράδοξα, όποιος είναι κακός και κοροϊδεύει τους άλλους θεωρείται "μάγκας", σε τέτοια κοινωνία ζούμε, και όταν άνοιξα θέμα για να συζητήσουμε γι'αυτά πέσανε όλοι να με φάνε και φυσικά ξέφυγαν από το θέμα.

----------


## elis



----------


## Deleted240217a

> Μεσιέ elis, τί να έκανα να ασχοληθώ μαζί σου? Σαν τί θα ήθελες?
> Μιας κ το έθιξες πάντως, για εμένα τίμιο είναι να μαλώνεις όταν χρειάζεται να ξεκαθαριστεί κάτι/ υπάρχει παρεξήγηση κλπ κλπ. Θεωρώ ανήθικο να μαλώνεις κ να τσακώνεσαι με άνθρωπο, ο οποίος εμφανώς έχει πρόβλημα, εκεί απλά δείχνεις κατανόηση όσο κ αν σε βρίζει. Δηλ εάν σε έλεγε "μ@λ2κ@, ηλίθιε κλπ κλπ" 1 3χρονο, θα συνέχιζες να το βρίζεις κ εσύ.....? Δε νομίζω. Απλά δεν θα του έδινες σημασία κ ούτε φυσικά είναι δικό σου θέμα εάν αυτό στερείται ανατροφής. Δεν μπορείς να πάρεις στα σοβαρά άτομο ανίκανο προς καταλογισμό. Αλλιώς θα ήταν άμα σε έβριζε 1 ενήλικας, εκεί ναι, ίσως να είχε νόημα να αντιδράσεις.


Εμένα η "τρέλα" μου γιατρεύεται, εσένα η μαλακία που σε δέρνει γιατρεύεται; Δε νομίζω.

----------


## ioannis2

> εισαι βεβαιος?
> κι αν πραγματικα "τον επαιρνε ο χαρος"?
> τοτε θα μετανιωνες χειροτερα, γιαννη.
> το θεμα ειναι να εχεις ισορροπησει ετσι τα γεγονοτα και τις συμπεριφορες μεσα σου, ωστε να του δωσεις αυτο που του αξιζει, οχι αυτο που αναλογει στον θυμο σου.
> μπορεις να τα ξεχωρισεις αυτα τα δυο?
> αυτο ειναι το δικαιο και το ασφαλες και για σενα,βεβαια. δεν θα παμε και φυλακη για τον καθε μαλακα/μαλακισμενη. απλα πρεπει να του τριψεις τα σκατα του στην μουρη και να φυγεις να τον αφησεις να βουλιαξει στον βουρκο του.
> οχι να του κανεις ζημια, ουτε να χαλιεσαι.
> απο την αλλη, οσες τετοιες συμπεριφορες διαφορων μαζευεις αντι να τις διαχειριζεσαι στην ωρα τους, υπαρχει ο κινδυνος να ξεσπασεις σε εναν μονο την δυσφορια μιας ζωης απο διαφορους μαλακες.
> κι αυτο ειναι και αδικο και επικινδυνο.
> ...



Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τον χρόνο, κυρίως για τα όσα μου προτείνεις!
Όχι δεν το έχω συζητήσει με κάποιον.
Μιλούμε για συμπεριφορές (λόγια), με προσβλητικό και υποτιμητικό χαρακτήρα ή με τονο φωνής, σε συχνά διαστήματα σε περίοδο πάνω από ένα χρόνο. Νοειται πως ουτε λεφτα μου φαγε ούτε οποιαδήποτε άλλη απωλεια ειχα. Και ήταν άτομο με δικές του ανασφάλειες που μπορούσα τουλάχιστον (!!) να του ύψωνα τη φωνή. Υπάρχει βεβαια περίπτωση να τον ξανασυναντήσω, λόγω πόλης, συνθηκών κλπ, κι εκει ειναι ενα ζητούμενο.
Ειναι εκκρεμότητα που δεν κλείνει ούτε μεσα μου ουτε έξω.
Θα επανέλθω αναλυτικότερος αν ειναι, αφού ειναι θεμα που με απασχολεί έντονα.

----------


## elis



----------


## elis

> Μεσιέ elis, τί να έκανα να ασχοληθώ μαζί σου? Σαν τί θα ήθελες?
> Μιας κ το έθιξες πάντως, για εμένα τίμιο είναι να μαλώνεις όταν χρειάζεται να ξεκαθαριστεί κάτι/ υπάρχει παρεξήγηση κλπ κλπ. Θεωρώ ανήθικο να μαλώνεις κ να τσακώνεσαι με άνθρωπο, ο οποίος εμφανώς έχει πρόβλημα, εκεί απλά δείχνεις κατανόηση όσο κ αν σε βρίζει. Δηλ εάν σε έλεγε "μ@λ2κ@, ηλίθιε κλπ κλπ" 1 3χρονο, θα συνέχιζες να το βρίζεις κ εσύ.....? Δε νομίζω. Απλά δεν θα του έδινες σημασία κ ούτε φυσικά είναι δικό σου θέμα εάν αυτό στερείται ανατροφής. Δεν μπορείς να πάρεις στα σοβαρά άτομο ανίκανο προς καταλογισμό. Αλλιώς θα ήταν άμα σε έβριζε 1 ενήλικας, εκεί ναι, ίσως να είχε νόημα να αντιδράσεις.


ΣΚΛΥΡΑΙΝΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΛΕΞΙΛΟΓΙΟ ΣΟΥ ΑΓΑΠΗΤΗ ΜΟΥ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΛΟΓΟ ΕΓΩ ΑΓΑΠΗΤΗ ΜΟΥ ΝΑ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΜΕ ΜΠΟΛΙΚΟ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΩ ΚΡΥΦΟ ΚΑΙ ΔΙΑΚΑΗ ΠΟΘΟ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΝΑ ΑΣΧΟΛΗΘΕΙ ΜΑΖΙ ΜΟΥ ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ΔΕΝ ΑΣΧΟΛΕΙΤΑΙ
ΠΕΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΠΛΑΚΑ ΟΜΩΣ ΣΚΛΗΡΑΙΝΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΛΕΞΙΛΟΓΙΟ ΣΟΥ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΠΡΟΚΛΗΘΕΙ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΟΙΧΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΟ ΑΥΤΟ
ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΚΕΣ ΣΟΥ ΣΧΕΣΕΙΣ

----------


## elis



----------


## Deleted240217a

Έλις ασχολούμαι εγώ μαζί σου, πες μου τι θες;

----------


## elis

ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΔΕ ΘΕΛΩ Η ΣΧΕΣΗ ΜΑΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΔΙΑΜΟΡΦΩΘΕΙ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΕΓΩ ΛΕΩ ΚΥΡΙΩΣ ΒΛΑΚΕΙΕΣ
ΚΙ ΕΣΥ ΑΚΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΥ ΣΕ ΛΕΩ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΣΩΣΤΟ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΝΩ ΚΙ ΕΔΩ ΜΕΣΑ ΔΛΔ
ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΕΠΙΒΕΒΑΙΩΣΕΙΣ ΑΝ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ

----------


## Deleted240217a

Βασικά ναι, λες και κανα σωστό που και που δεν λέω. Μήπως να πάρεις ένα ζωάκι να σε "ακούει" γιατί οι άνθρωποι θα σου βγάζουν συνεχώς το λάδι; Κι εγώ αυτό λέω να κάνω.

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

> ΣΚΛΥΡΑΙΝΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΛΕΞΙΛΟΓΙΟ ΣΟΥ ΑΓΑΠΗΤΗ ΜΟΥ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΛΟΓΟ ΕΓΩ ΑΓΑΠΗΤΗ ΜΟΥ ΝΑ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΜΕ ΜΠΟΛΙΚΟ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΩ ΚΡΥΦΟ ΚΑΙ ΔΙΑΚΑΗ ΠΟΘΟ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΝΑ ΑΣΧΟΛΗΘΕΙ ΜΑΖΙ ΜΟΥ ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ΔΕΝ ΑΣΧΟΛΕΙΤΑΙ
> ΠΕΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΠΛΑΚΑ ΟΜΩΣ ΣΚΛΗΡΑΙΝΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΛΕΞΙΛΟΓΙΟ ΣΟΥ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΠΡΟΚΛΗΘΕΙ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΟΙΧΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΟ ΑΥΤΟ
> ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΚΕΣ ΣΟΥ ΣΧΕΣΕΙΣ


Τι χωρις λογο βρε elis, εχεις παρακοκουθησει αντιδρασεις οχι μονο απεναντι μου αλλα απεναντι κ σε αλλους? Κ το χειροτερο ειναι οτι ο,τι κ να κανω δε σταματαει να ασχολειται! Κ να αποχωρησω, γιατι κανενα διαλογο δεν εχει νοημα να ανοιξω, συνεχιζει μονη της να βριζει με κατεβατα. Εκεινη αυτοεξευτελιζεται, αλλα αμα δεν το καταλαβαινει η ιδια, αστα... 
Εσυ τι εννοεις "να ασχοληθω"? Θες να ανεβασω τραγουδια?

----------


## Deleted240217a

Εσύ ξεφτιλίζεσαι και όχι εγώ. Εσύ το ξεκίνησες πετώντας υποννοούμενα ξέρω και γω για ποιόν, και εγώ απλά σου απάντησα ότι ΑΝ τα λες για μένα τότε εσύ έχεις πρόβλημα και όχι εγώ, και μετά άρχισες να μου εξαπολύεις επιθέσεις όπως κάνεις πάντα, και εγώ να διατηρώ τη συμπεριφορά η καλύτερη άμυνα=επίθεση.

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

Κ σου ειχα απαντησει πως δεν εννοουσα φυσικα εσενα, δεν με ενδιαφερεις πως το λενε....? Αλλα εσυ συνεχισες να βριζεις. Τεσπα, κανε ο,τι θες, σταματαω να σου εξηγω το οτιδηποτε. Κ τωρα κακως ανοιξε κουβεντα, στον elis απαντουσα κ για αλλη 1 φορα χωθηκες σφηνα να βρισεις.

----------


## deleted-member-09-05-2016

Πρεπει να ειμαι η μονη κοπελα που δεν της αρεσει το καλοκαιρι,το μαυρισμα,τα καλοκαιρινα ρουχα & παπουτσια και ο ηλιος! Εχω κατασπρο δερμα με φακιδες (κελτικο στυλ) και δεν αντεχω τον ηλιο.Τα χειμωνιατικα ρουχα ειναι πολυ πιο ομορφα και καλυτερης ποιοτητας,το ιδιο και τα χειμωνιατικα παπουτσια.Η αγαπημενη μου εποχη ειναι φθινοπωρο και χειμωνας.Δυστηχως στην Ελλαδα δεν γιορταζουμε το Halloween  :Frown:  ειναι μια απ'της αγαπημενες μου γιορτες! γιορταζεται στης 31 οκτωβριου.

----------


## Deleted240217a

Είπες ότι ξεφτιλίζομαι τώρα, γι' αυτό......"πετάχτηκα". Όσο για το ότι δεν εννοούσες εμένα το 'χες πει με πολύ άσχημο τρόπο, γι'αυτό κι εγώ σου απάντησα αναλόγως, τεσπα, θεωρώ το θέμα λήξαν.

----------


## elis

> Τι χωρις λογο βρε elis, εχεις παρακοκουθησει αντιδρασεις οχι μονο απεναντι μου αλλα απεναντι κ σε αλλους? Κ το χειροτερο ειναι οτι ο,τι κ να κανω δε σταματαει να ασχολειται! Κ να αποχωρησω, γιατι κανενα διαλογο δεν εχει νοημα να ανοιξω, συνεχιζει μονη της να βριζει με κατεβατα. Εκεινη αυτοεξευτελιζεται, αλλα αμα δεν το καταλαβαινει η ιδια, αστα... 
> Εσυ τι εννοεις "να ασχοληθω"? Θες να ανεβασω τραγουδια?


ΚΑΛΑ ΕΣΥ ΑΛΛΗ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΜΕ ΜΕΝΑ ΘΑ ΑΣΧΟΛΗΘΕΙΣ ΕΓΩ ΣΟΥ ΠΑ ΜΕ ΓΝΩΡΙΣΑΝ ΑΛΛΟΙ ΠΡΙΝ ΑΠΟ ΣΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΒΓΑΛΑΝ ΑΧΡΗΣΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑ ΚΙ ΕΓΩ Ε ΑΦΟΥ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑ ΤΟ ΞΕΦΤΙΛΙΣΑ ΑΠΛΑ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΩ ΑΠΟ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΑ ΜΕΡΙΚΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΚΑΝΕ Η ΖΩΗ ΕΤΣΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΔΕΙΧΝΟΥΜΕ ΛΙΓΟ ΚΑΤΑΝΟΗΣΗ ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΟΣΟ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΒΛΕΠΟΥΜΕ ΠΕΡΙΕΡΓΟ ΤΟΝ ΑΛΛΟ ΣΕ ΟΛΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΣΧΕΣΕΙΣ ΟΛΩΝ ΜΑΣ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΛΟ Η ΚΑΤΑΝΟΗΣΗ

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

.... απλα μου ειπες να ασχοληθω λιγο κ μαζι σου, γιαυτο σε ρωτησα τι θες. Τωρα το τι κανανε οι προηγουμενοι κ τι θα κανουν οι επομενοι, δεν το ξερω, εγω ξερω μονο αυτο που εχω μπροστα μου. Κ τα "με εκανε η ζωη ετσι" κ "εχω περασει .......", σορυ αλλα δεν μου λενε τιποτα κ για κανεναν. Ολους μας μας εχουν διαμορφωσει οι εμπειριες μας κ τα βιωματα μας, ολοι λιγο-πολυ κουβαλαμε το Σταυρο μας κ δεν ξερεις για κανεναν τι εχει συμβει στη ζωη του κ τι Γολγοθα τραβαει (εμενα πχ με εχεις δει ποτε να γραφω μου συνεβη εκεινο κ το αλλο.....?). Το τι ζορια εχουμε τραβηξει κ το τι εχουμε περασει το ξερει ο καθενας για τον εαυτο του, οχι οτι ειναι κακο να το μοιραζεται καμια φορα κανεις, καθε αλλο. Το βασικο ομως παραμενει 1: να μην ξεσπαει καποιος τα προβληματα/τις ανασφαλειες του/τα κομπλεξ/τα απωθημενα/τα αγχη του κλπ κλπ στους αλλους, που δεν του φταινε τιποτα. (Γενικα μιλαω, δε λεω οτι το κανεις).

----------


## deleted-member-09-05-2016

Σημερα θα εχει μπλε φεγγαρι! βγειτε εξω να το δειτε το βραδυ! http://masternews.gr/%CF%84%CE%B9-%C...6%CE%B1%CE%BD/

----------


## Gothly

> Σημερα θα εχει μπλε φεγγαρι! βγειτε εξω να το δειτε το βραδυ! http://masternews.gr/%CF%84%CE%B9-%C...6%CE%B1%CE%BD/


πω νομιζα οτι ηταν χθες και οτι το εχασα! τελεια! θα κατσω στο μπαλκονι οπωσδηποτε =)

----------


## Deleted240217a

Ρε παιδιά, δεν είναι ζωή αυτή! Ήμουν καλά σήμερα από ένα σημείο και μετά, από τις λίγες φορές, συνήθως είμαι όχι κάτω του μετρίου, όπως είπα, αλλά στο -100 η διάθεσή μου και πολλές φορές και στο -1000. Αλλά έγινε κάτι ασήμαντο και έσπασαν τα νεύρα μου! Δεν έχω κανέναν να με καταλαβαίνει, η χώρα πάει κατα διαόλου, τα προσωπικά μου όπως πάντα κατα διαόλου, το ίδιο και τα οικονομικά μου και η υγεία μου και όλα, και είμαι πέρα από τα όριά μου, πόσα να αντέξω κι εγώ; Απλά ήθελα να τα πω κάπου γιατί θα σκάσω!

----------


## elis

> .... απλα μου ειπες να ασχοληθω λιγο κ μαζι σου, γιαυτο σε ρωτησα τι θες. Τωρα το τι κανανε οι προηγουμενοι κ τι θα κανουν οι επομενοι, δεν το ξερω, εγω ξερω μονο αυτο που εχω μπροστα μου. Κ τα "με εκανε η ζωη ετσι" κ "εχω περασει .......", σορυ αλλα δεν μου λενε τιποτα κ για κανεναν. Ολους μας μας εχουν διαμορφωσει οι εμπειριες μας κ τα βιωματα μας, ολοι λιγο-πολυ κουβαλαμε το Σταυρο μας κ δεν ξερεις για κανεναν τι εχει συμβει στη ζωη του κ τι Γολγοθα τραβαει (εμενα πχ με εχεις δει ποτε να γραφω μου συνεβη εκεινο κ το αλλο.....?). Το τι ζορια εχουμε τραβηξει κ το τι εχουμε περασει το ξερει ο καθενας για τον εαυτο του, οχι οτι ειναι κακο να το μοιραζεται καμια φορα κανεις, καθε αλλο. Το βασικο ομως παραμενει 1: να μην ξεσπαει καποιος τα προβληματα/τις ανασφαλειες του/τα κομπλεξ/τα απωθημενα/τα αγχη του κλπ κλπ στους αλλους, που δεν του φταινε τιποτα. (Γενικα μιλαω, δε λεω οτι το κανεις).


ΧΑΙΡΟΜΑΙ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΣ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ ΓΤ ΤΟ ΧΩ ΕΞΑΣΚΗΣΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΞΕΣΠΑΩ ΚΑΙ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΕ ΚΑΛΟ ΕΠΙΠΕΔΟ

----------


## PAPA

> Ρε παιδιά, δεν είναι ζωή αυτή! Ήμουν καλά σήμερα από ένα σημείο και μετά, από τις λίγες φορές, συνήθως είμαι όχι κάτω του μετρίου, όπως είπα, αλλά στο -100 η διάθεσή μου και πολλές φορές και στο -1000. Αλλά έγινε κάτι ασήμαντο και έσπασαν τα νεύρα μου! Δεν έχω κανέναν να με καταλαβαίνει, η χώρα πάει κατα διαόλου, τα προσωπικά μου όπως πάντα κατα διαόλου, το ίδιο και τα οικονομικά μου και η υγεία μου και όλα, και είμαι πέρα από τα όριά μου, πόσα να αντέξω κι εγώ; Απλά ήθελα να τα πω κάπου γιατί θα σκάσω!


Pillow έτσι γίνεται πολλές φορές! Μπορεί από ασήμαντη αφορμή να μας σπάσουν τα νεύρα. Κι εγώ τελευταία έχω πολλά νεύρα, πες η ζέστη πες οι μικροί που δεν πάνε σχολείο και είναι όλη μέρα σπίτι, πες ότι έχω ανάγκη να ξεφύγω λίγο από τα συνηθισμένα αλλά οι υποχρεώσεις δεν μ' αφήνουν. Δεν είσαι η μόνη λοιπόν!

----------


## Deleted240217a

> Pillow έτσι γίνεται πολλές φορές! Μπορεί από ασήμαντη αφορμή να μας σπάσουν τα νεύρα. Κι εγώ τελευταία έχω πολλά νεύρα, πες η ζέστη πες οι μικροί που δεν πάνε σχολείο και είναι όλη μέρα σπίτι, πες ότι έχω ανάγκη να ξεφύγω λίγο από τα συνηθισμένα αλλά οι υποχρεώσεις δεν μ' αφήνουν. Δεν είσαι η μόνη λοιπόν!


Απλά εγώ συνήθως είμαι πολύ χάλια, δεν παλεύεται η κατάσταση, και σήμερα που ένιωσα λίγο καλύτερα, έγινε αυτό, λες και με έχουν καταραστεί τι να πω!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

δε ξερω που το ειδαν το μπλε φεγγαρι εμενα παντως μου φαινετε κιτρινο κ εχει κ πολυ φως κ ολας σαν λαμπα.

----------


## elis



----------


## Gothly

> δε ξερω που το ειδαν το μπλε φεγγαρι εμενα παντως μου φαινετε κιτρινο κ εχει κ πολυ φως κ ολας σαν λαμπα.


ειναι ασχετη η ονομασια με το χρώμα του φεγγαριου.
το λενε blue moon γιατι ειναι το 2ο φεγγαρι μεσα στον ιουλιο. κ αν κτλβα καλα τα 2α φεγγαρια μεσα στον ιδιο μηνα τα λενε 'μπλε'

----------


## Deleted240217a

Ομως, τα περισσότερα «μπλε φεγγάρια» έχουν ένα απαλό γκρι ή λευκό χρώμα, όπως ακριβώς το φεγγάρι που βλέπουμε οποιαδήποτε άλλη νύχτα. Η δεύτερη πανσέληνος μέσα σε ένα μήνα επίσης δεν αλλάζει χρώμα. Ωστόσο, σε σπάνιες περιπτώσεις η σελήνη μπορεί να γίνει μπλε. Ένα πραγματικά μπλε χρώμα στο φεγγάρι μπορεί να προκληθεί από την έκρηξη ενός ηφαιστείου.

Η NASA αναφέρει ως παράδειγμα ότι το 1883 οι άνθρωποι έβλεπαν μπλε φεγγάρια σχεδόν κάθε νύχτα, μετά από την έκρηξη του ηφαιστείου Κρακατόα στην Ινδονησία που είχε μέγεθος αντίστοιχο μίας ατομικής βόμβας 10 μεγατόνων. Τα σύννεφα σκόνης στην ατμόσφαιρα γέμισαν με σωματίδια τα ανώτερα στρώματα της ατμόσφαιρας και έτσι η σελήνη έδειχνε μπλε.

Πηγή:http://www.iefimerida.gr/news/219858...-oyrano-vinteo

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

παντως ειναι πολυ φωτινο λιγο το ειδα κ γκαβωθηκα...
εχω που εχω 
γκαβωθει...

----------


## deleted-member-09-05-2016

Σημερα θα παω το σκυλακι μου στον κτηνιατρειο να κουτευτει και στεναχωριεμαι γιατι πρεπει να παρει ηρεμιστικο (ειναι νευρικο σκυλι,αγχωνετε και επιτιθεται) τον ειχα παει παλια σε groomer αλλα δεν μπορουσε με τιποτα να τον κουρεψει μου ειπε οτι δεν ειναι συνεργασιμος και μονο σε κτηνιατρο μπορει να γινει το κουρεμα ενος νευρικου και αγχωδη σκυλου.Στο τελος του δινει ενα αντιδοτο η κτηνιατρος για να ξυπνησει (δεν ξερω τι ακριβως ειναι) αλλα για λιγες ωρες ειναι ζαλισμενος και θελει να ξεκουραζεται και να κοιμαται.Τελικα και τα σκυλια εχουν αγχος και νευρα χεχε! παντως ο γατος της μανας μου ειναι πολυ cool! σπανια νευριαζει!

----------


## Macgyver

Δεν το ξερες bullet οτι το καθε ζωο εχει τον χαρακτηρα του ? καπου μοιαζουν με τους ανθρωπους . Αλλα ειναι καλου χαρακτηρος , αλλα κακοριζικα , αλλα τζαναμπετικα , αλλα τρυφερα , αλλα cool ( γατες ) , αλλα χωρις προσωπικοτητα , μια σημαντικη δαφορα ειναι οτι αναγνωριζουν αφεντικο , εμεις οχι . Αν και ατυπως μερικοι ανθρωποι εχουν καποιον που υπακουουν .

----------


## deleted-member-09-05-2016

> Δεν το ξερες bullet οτι το καθε ζωο εχει τον χαρακτηρα του ? καπου μοιαζουν με τους ανθρωπους . Αλλα ειναι καλου χαρακτηρος , αλλα κακοριζικα , αλλα τζαναμπετικα , αλλα τρυφερα , αλλα cool ( γατες ) , αλλα χωρις προσωπικοτητα , μια σημαντικη δαφορα ειναι οτι αναγνωριζουν αφεντικο , εμεις οχι . Αν και ατυπως μερικοι ανθρωποι εχουν καποιον που υπακουουν .


Τα ειπες πολυ σωστα! συμφωνω!

----------


## deleted-member-09-05-2016

Δειτε ποσο κακο κανει η ζαχαρη στην υγεια μας! δυστηχως δεν μπορεσα να το βρω με ελληνικους υποτιτλους.

----------


## Macgyver

Καλο το βιντεο , bullet , αλλα δεν πιστευω οτι καποιος θα κοψει την ζαχαρη λογω του βιντεο , ειναι ισχυρος εθισμος , βεβαια τα παντα ειναι συνηθεια , εμαθα στον εαυτο μου να απεχθανεται την ζαχαρη , stevia αναψυκτικο , τα γλυκα με αηδιαζουν και ο καφες all black !

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εμενα να σου πω δε με πειραζει τοσο η ζαχαρη οσο οι σοκολατες μ αρεσουν μεν αλλα αν φαω μια ντουζινα μετα με περιμενει η καρεκλα με το μπλακεντεκερ οποτε δε τρωω καθολου.

----------


## deleted-member-09-05-2016

Και εμενα με αηδιαζουν τα γλυκα αλλα μου αρεσουν τα αλμυρα! εγω πινω καφε φιλτρου σκετο ουτε γαλα ουτε ζαχαρη.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

μα δεν ειπα οτι δε μ αρεσει εμενα σαν υπερβολη μου φαινετε αυτο με τη ζαχαρη εδω αλλοι πινουν μπυρες κλπ που ειναι χειροτερο...

----------


## Deleted240217a

Παιδιά τα ζωάκια όντως έχουν προσωπικότητα σαν κι εμάς. Είχα παλιά και ξέρω. Είναι αξιαγάπητα κάποια, ένα που είχα εγώ με δάγκωνε, και μάλιστα το έλεγα σε ένα σάιτ για φιλόζωους σκύλων και μου λέγανε εκεί "να σας φάει όλους", μερικοί φιλόζωοι είναι απερίγραπτοι. Το κράτησα μέχρι που δεν άντεξα άλλο και το 'δωσα. Μπορεί να φταίμε κάπου κι εμείς στη διαμόρφωση του χαρακτήρα τους, πχ άμα όλο τα μαλώνουμε ή κάνουμε το δικό μας, πως και αυτά να μην γίνουν κακά ή εγωιστές; Οπότε καλό είναι να τα αγαπάμε από την αρχή και να τα βοηθάμε.
Και κάτι άσχετο-σχετικό, διάβασα κάπου ότι τα παιδιά διαμορφώνουν προσωπικότητα, από όταν ήταν μωρά και οι γονείς τους πχ τα άκουγαν να κλαίνε και δεν κοίταγαν να δουν τι θέλουν, έτσι τα παιδιά γίνονται δυστυχισμένα, κάτι τέτοιο διάβασα αλλά δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς τι και που. Αυτό έχει να κάνει με τα ζώα με αυτό που είπα, ότι πολλές φορές και η αδιαφορία μας ή μη συμβάλει στο χαρακτήρα τους, το να μην τα βλέπουμε ίσα με τους ανθρώπους επίσης. Δεν είναι δούλοι μας, είναι σύντροφοί μας και έτσι πρέπει να τα βλέπουμε.

----------


## PAPA

Pillow το τελευταίο για τα μωρά το ξέρω κι εγώ. Ισχύει όμως? Εμένα τα παιδιά μου ως μωρά, μωρά είναι και τώρα να μου πεις, είναι μόλις τεσσάρων, έκλαιγαν πάρα πολύ το βράδυ. Εγώ δεν τα άφηνα και πάντα ανταποκρινόμουν Ο σύζυγος πολλές φορές έλειπε γιατί ήταν και βραδινός, και μια ησύχαζα τον έναν μια τον άλλον! Υπήρχαν βέβαια και βραδιές μου μετριούνται στα δάχτυλα του ενός χεριού που τα άφηνα να κλάψουν όχι όμως πάνω από τέταρτο. Τώρα μου λένε ότι είναι πολύ χειριστικά. Εγώ δεν το πιστεύω. Θεωρώ ότι μεγαλώνοντας θα γίνουν καλά παιδάκια, απλά περνούν τις φάσεις τους.

----------


## ioannis2

Κάνει ωραία μέρα σήμερα. Γιατί δεν πάτε θάλασσα? Τι σας κρατάει εδώ?

Εγώ, απλά έτυχε σήμερα να μην πάω! Όμως Σαββ/κα το έχω καθιερώσει.
Εξαιρούνται μόνο αυτοί που δεν μένουν σε παραλιακές πόλεις.

----------


## Deleted240217a

> Pillow το τελευταίο για τα μωρά το ξέρω κι εγώ. Ισχύει όμως? Εμένα τα παιδιά μου ως μωρά, μωρά είναι και τώρα να μου πεις, είναι μόλις τεσσάρων, έκλαιγαν πάρα πολύ το βράδυ. Εγώ δεν τα άφηνα και πάντα ανταποκρινόμουν Ο σύζυγος πολλές φορές έλειπε γιατί ήταν και βραδινός, και μια ησύχαζα τον έναν μια τον άλλον! Υπήρχαν βέβαια και βραδιές μου μετριούνται στα δάχτυλα του ενός χεριού που τα άφηνα να κλάψουν όχι όμως πάνω από τέταρτο. Τώρα μου λένε ότι είναι πολύ χειριστικά. Εγώ δεν το πιστεύω. Θεωρώ ότι μεγαλώνοντας θα γίνουν καλά παιδάκια, απλά περνούν τις φάσεις τους.


Κι εγώ πιστεύω ότι όσο πιο πολλή αγάπη δίνεις, τόσο το καλύτερο, χωρίς να είμαι και σίγουρη, δεν ξέρω! Τώρα κάτι άσχετο, προσπαθώ να αγαπήσω τον εαυτό μου, αλήθεια πως το κάνουν αυτό, διάβασα κάπου ότι είναι ένα υπέροχο συναίσθημα και σίγουρα το αξίζουμε όλοι, μιας και θα μας κάνει και καλό σε μας, αλλά και καλύτερους σαν ανθρώπους....

----------


## ioannis2

pillow, τα σκυλιά, στο βαθμό που δεν λειτουργεί απλά το ένστικτο και στο βαθμό που επιδέχονται διαμόρφωση χαρακτήρα είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο όπως τους ανθρώπους, όπως τα μάθεις από παιδική ηλικία, αν τα απεκτησες δηλαδή με το που απογαλάκτησαν. Θα προσέξεις, σε οικογενειες με ήπια/ήρεμα άτομα ανάλογο χαρακτηριστικό να υφίσταται και στα κατοικίδια τους, το ίδιο και σε άτομα που χαρακτηρίζονται από σκληρότητα. Επειδή με βάση το δικό τους είναι διαμόρφωσαν έστω εμμέσως και το χαρακτηρα στα κατοικίδια τους.

----------


## ioannis2

...τουλάχιστον η θάλασσα και τα εξω (καφέ - ποτό) με βοηθούν να ηρεμώ και να ξεφευγω από τα όσα καθημερινά με απασχολούν, κι έτσι δεν γεμίζω ούτε τις σελίδες εδώ!!

----------


## Gothly

> Κάνει ωραία μέρα σήμερα. Γιατί δεν πάτε θάλασσα? Τι σας κρατάει εδώ?
> 
> Εγώ, απλά έτυχε σήμερα να μην πάω! Όμως Σαββ/κα το έχω καθιερώσει.
> Εξαιρούνται μόνο αυτοί που δεν μένουν σε παραλιακές πόλεις.


 k εγω μενω σε περιοχη με θαλασσα κ παω οποτε μπορω .
αλλα δε παω συγκεκριμενη μερα, κ οχι για πολυ ωρα γιατι μια φορα καηκα κ ηταν δραμα η κατασταση.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

αμα ανεβεις πανω σε κανενα βουνο κ εχει ηλιο αρπαζεις με τη μια πριν καν το καταλαβεις χειροτερα απο τη θαλασσα.

----------


## Deleted240217a

Σκέφτομαι πως μπορούν κάποιοι και περνάνε συνεχώς καλά και κάποιοι άλλοι όχι........το 'χει η μοίρα τους να είναι ευτυχισμένοι ή ψεύδονται οι πρώτοι;

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ειναι αληθεια οτι περναω καλα αλλα αφου ελιωσα το κεφαλι μου στη φιλοσοφια πρωτα..
οι καπιοι αλλοι που δε περνανε καλα μαλον δε το πηραν χαμπαρι ακομα..οτι δε ταλαιπωρησαν αρκετα τον εγκεφαλο τους... 
η ζωη ειναι ενα παιχνιδι στρατηγικης.

----------


## Deleted240217a

> ειναι αληθεια οτι περναω καλα αλλα αφου ελιωσα το κεφαλι μου στη φιλοσοφια πρωτα..


Κι εγώ το κάνω αυτό από μικρή αλλά άκρη δεν βγάζω, πάντα χάλια περνάω.

----------


## δελφίνι

> Σκέφτομαι πως μπορούν κάποιοι και περνάνε συνεχώς καλά και κάποιοι άλλοι όχι........το 'χει η μοίρα τους να είναι ευτυχισμένοι ή ψεύδονται οι πρώτοι;


Άσε βρε pillow όλοι έχουνε τα προβλήματά τους την σήμερον ημέρα απλά μάλλον δεν τα παίρνουνε σοβαρά τα προβλήματά τους. Εγώ παραδείγματος χάρη έχω του κόσμου τα προβλήματα:1) έναν αδελφό τρελό που δεν μπορείς να συνεννοηθείς και έχει στιγμές έξαρσης και με δέρνει και φοβάμαι που και που 2) οικονομική δυνατότητα για να φύγω από το σπίτι δεν έχω γιατί δεν έχω μόνιμη δουλειά 3) παντρεμένη δεν είμαι που θα έπρεπε λόγο ηλικίας 40 τώρα, και αυτός είναι και ο προορισμός του ανθρώπου 4) περιττά κιλά 5) υγεία δεν έχω λόγο του ότι παίρνω φαρμακευτική αγωγή. Άλλος αν είχε τόσα πολλά προβλήματα μπορεί και να αυτοκτονούσε αλλά εγώ το ρίχνω στην παλαβή και προσπαθώ να μην με νοιάζει τίποτα και να περνώ καλά. Τα πάντα είναι θέμα προσπάθειας.

----------


## Deleted240217a

Δελφίνι τα περισσότερα προβλήματα είναι ίδια και σε μένα. Καλά κάνεις και το ρίχνεις στην παλαβή, αλλά εγώ μιλάω γι'αυτούς που όντως δείχνουν να περνάνε καλά, εσύ πχ παραπονιέσαι που είναι το φυσιολογικό, άλλοι λένε συνεχώς τι ευτυχισμένοι που είναι και τέτοια. Γι'αυτούς μιλάω, αλλά μάλλον είναι επειδή δεν παίρνουν τα προβλήματά τους στα σοβαρά όπως είπες, γι'αυτό και είναι τόσο ευτυχισμένοι.

----------


## δελφίνι

Ευτυχισμένος απόλυτα δεν είναι κανείς και μια φίλη μου παντρεύτηκε αλλά δεν μπορεί να κάνει παιδιά άρα τι ευτυχισμένη είναι; Σίγουρα το έχει μαράζι που δεν μπορεί να κάνει παιδιά.

----------


## Deleted240217a

> Ευτυχισμένος απόλυτα δεν είναι κανείς και μια φίλη μου παντρεύτηκε αλλά δεν μπορεί να κάνει παιδιά άρα τι ευτυχισμένη είναι; Σίγουρα το έχει μαράζι που δεν μπορεί να κάνει παιδιά.


Καλά, ναι, συμφωνώ για το πρώτο σκέλος, αλλά όσο για το δεύτερο, αν είναι όντως μόνο αυτό το πρόβλημά της, τότε είναι πολύ κοντά στην ευτυχία, να φανταστείς εμείς ούτε καν σχέση δεν έχουμε, και μας λείπουν και πολλά άλλα πράγματα, οπότε δεν το θεωρώ και τόση δυστυχία να μην μπορείς να κάνεις ένα παιδί. Αλλά αν έχει και άλλα προβλήματα, και τα παίρνει σοβαρά όπως εγώ πχ, τότε δεν μπορώ να πω ότι είναι ευτυχισμένη.

----------


## δελφίνι

> Καλά, ναι, συμφωνώ για το πρώτο σκέλος, αλλά όσο για το δεύτερο, αν είναι όντως μόνο αυτό το πρόβλημά της, τότε είναι πολύ κοντά στην ευτυχία, να φανταστείς εμείς ούτε καν σχέση δεν έχουμε, και μας λείπουν και πολλά άλλα πράγματα, οπότε δεν το θεωρώ και τόση δυστυχία να μην μπορείς να κάνεις ένα παιδί. Αλλά αν έχει και άλλα προβλήματα, και τα παίρνει σοβαρά όπως εγώ πχ, τότε δεν μπορώ να πω ότι είναι ευτυχισμένη.


Η συγκεκριμένη δεν μπορεί να κάνει παιδιά τουλάχιστον ως τώρα μετά από 3 χρόνια γάμου και πέθανε και η μαμά της πολύ νέα και την πείραξε κατά τα άλλα δεν νομίζω ότι έχει αλλά μεγάλα προβλήματα.

----------


## Deleted240217a

Ε, εντάξει, το να κάνεις παιδιά δεν είναι το παν! Μπορεί να πάρει ένα ζωάκι. Όσο για τη μητέρα της, το καταλαβαίνω ότι είναι τραγικό, αλλά τουλάχιστον δεν έχει άλλα σοβαρά προβλήματα απ' ότι λες και έχει και σύζυγο, οπότε είναι καλύτερα από μας.

----------


## δελφίνι

> Ε, εντάξει, το να κάνεις παιδιά δεν είναι το παν! Μπορεί να πάρει ένα ζωάκι. Όσο για τη μητέρα της, το καταλαβαίνω ότι είναι τραγικό, αλλά τουλάχιστον δεν έχει άλλα σοβαρά προβλήματα απ' ότι λες και έχει και σύζυγο, οπότε είναι καλύτερα από μας.


Ε μάλλον έχει σύζυγο αλλά δεν έχει την μαμά της. Εμείς έχουμε την μαμά μας αλλά δεν έχουμε σύζυγο.

----------


## Deleted240217a

Ναι όντως. Αλλά αν έχει βρει καλό άντρα είναι πολύ τυχερή.

----------


## δελφίνι

> Ναι όντως. Αλλά αν έχει βρει καλό άντρα είναι πολύ τυχερή.


Καλός είναι την λατρεύει.

----------


## Deleted240217a

Ε τότε είναι όντως τυχερή, γιατί και οι μάναδες μας δεν θα ζήσουν για πάντα και να δω τι θα κάνουμε μετά εμείς που παίρνουμε και φάρμακα. Η μάνα μου μου λέει θα σε φάνε λάχανο όλοι, και έχει δίκιο, γιατί ισχύει και στους ανθρώπους "το μεγάλο ψάρι τρώει το μικρό".

----------


## δελφίνι

> Ε τότε είναι όντως τυχερή, γιατί και οι μάναδες μας δεν θα ζήσουν για πάντα και να δω τι θα κάνουμε μετά εμείς που παίρνουμε και φάρμακα. Η μάνα μου μου λέει θα σε φάνε λάχανο όλοι, και έχει δίκιο, γιατί ισχύει και στους ανθρώπους "το μεγάλο ψάρι τρώει το μικρό".



Ποιο τυχερή είναι ή πιο έξυπνη; που κατάφερε να βρει αυτό που ήθελε;

----------


## Deleted240217a

Πιο τυχερή, εσένα δεν σου λείπει εξυπνάδα.

----------


## δελφίνι

> Πιο τυχερή, εσένα δεν σου λείπει εξυπνάδα.


ούτε και σένα

----------


## Deleted240217a

> ούτε και σένα


Ευχαριστώ δελφίνι.

----------


## deleted-member-09-05-2016

Πηγε κανενας απο εσας διακοπες? και αν ναι πως τα περασατε? κανα μπανακι κανατε? εγω οχι γιατι στην πολη που μενω ειναι πολυ βρωμικα! θυμαμαι παλια μεσα στο νερο ειχα βρει σερβιετα χρησιμοποιημενη,προφυλακτ κο χρησιμοποιημενο,κοπρανα,σα κουλες,σαπια φαγητα,σκουπιδια + οτι ολοι κατουρανε μεσα στην θαλλασσα lol.

----------


## deleted-member-09-05-2016

Πηγε κανενας απο εσας διακοπες? και αν ναι πως τα περασατε? κανα μπανακι κανατε? εγω οχι γιατι στην πολη που μενω ειναι πολυ βρωμικα! θυμαμαι παλια μεσα στο νερο ειχα βρει σερβιετα χρησιμοποιημενη,προφυλακτ κο χρησιμοποιημενο ,κοπρανα, σακουλες, σαπια φαγητα, σκουπιδια + οτι ολοι κατουρανε μεσα στην θαλλασσα lol

----------


## deleted-member-09-05-2016

Δεν ξερω γιατι αλλα μου κοβει το μισο μυνημα μου.Ηθελα να πως οτι μεσα στο νερο της θαλασσας εχω βρει ενα σωρο σκουπιδια γι'αυτο σιχαινομαι να παω.Εχω βρει μεχρι και κοπρανα (ανθρωπινα)!!!!

----------


## Macgyver

> Δεν ξερω γιατι αλλα μου κοβει το μισο μυνημα μου.Ηθελα να πως οτι μεσα στο νερο της θαλασσας εχω βρει ενα σωρο σκουπιδια γι'αυτο σιχαινομαι να παω.Εχω βρει μεχρι και κοπρανα (ανθρωπινα)!!!!




Να αφηνεις κενο μεταξυ των λεξεων , και να βαζεις κομμα , η τελεια .

----------


## Κύκνος

Bulletproof εγώ πήγα λίγες μέρες τον Ιούλιο στη Μυτιλήνη αλλά εκεί δεν έκανα μπάνιο γιατί είχα πάει για τη βάφτιση του μωρού μιας φίλης μου κι είχα φτιαγμένο μαλλί...
Αλλά έχω κάνει δυο μπάνια σε παραλία κοντά στην πόλη μου, καθαρή είναι ευτυχώς δεν πέτυχα κανένα άσχημο εύρημα...

----------


## Macgyver

> Ηθελα να πως οτι μεσα στο νερο της θαλασσας .Εχω βρει μεχρι και κοπρανα (ανθρωπινα)!!!!




Τελικα επιπλεουν η οχι ? και πως ξεχωρισες οτι ειναι ανθρωπινα ? σεχει τσιμπησει τσουχτρα ?

----------


## Deleted240217a

Δεν το πιστεύω ότι υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που μας κατηγορούν κιόλας για μια ασθένεια ενός από τα πολλά όργανα που έχουμε, ήξερα ότι μας θεωρούν κατώτερους γι'αυτό το λόγο, τώρα έμαθα και αυτό, ότι φταίμε κιόλας, εδώ κολλάει η φράση "γηράσκω αεί διδασκόμενος", Μαγκάιβερ βρες μου έναν καλό και θα κερδίσεις το λαχείο, μα την Παναγία.

----------


## deleted-member-09-05-2016

> Τελικα επιπλεουν η οχι ? και πως ξεχωρισες οτι ειναι ανθρωπινα ? σεχει τσιμπησει τσουχτρα ?


Ναι επιπλεουν! ηταν μεγαλα και δεν υπηρχε κανενα σκυλι στην παραλια.Ασε που οταν παει κανενα σκυλι αδεσποτο η δεσποζομενο οι λουομενοι φωναζουν και δεν τα αφηνουν να κανουν μπανιο (το σκυλι τους πειραξε! τα προφυλακτικα, οι σερβιετες και τα ταμπον και χιλιες αλλες αηδιες δεν τους πειραζουν που ειναι μεσα στην θαλασσα)

----------


## Macgyver

> Ναι επιπλεουν! ηταν μεγαλα και δεν υπηρχε κανενα σκυλι στην παραλια.Ασε που οταν παει κανενα σκυλι αδεσποτο η δεσποζομενο οι λουομενοι φωναζουν και δεν τα αφηνουν να κανουν μπανιο (το σκυλι τους πειραξε! τα προφυλακτικα, οι σερβιετες και τα ταμπον και χιλιες αλλες αηδιες δεν τους πειραζουν που ειναι μεσα στην θαλασσα)



Καλα βρε bullet , που κανεις μπανιο ? δεν εχω πετυχει σε θαλασσα τετοιο χαλι . Αν ειναι στο Σαρωνικο , που να δεις τον βυθο ( σε καταδυση ) . Νεκρα φυση . Οχι ψαρια . Ορατοτης μηδεν . Οχι αλλο καρβουνο , ωχ , σορρυ , παρασυρθηκα με Κουρκουλο .

----------


## Deleted240217a

Σκέφτομαι να ρίξω κάποιες μπουνιές σε κάποιους μπας και ξεκαβαλήσουν το καλάμι αλλά δεν μπορώ γιατί είναι η οθόνη στη μέση, και αν ήταν κοντά μου, που ξέρω πολλούς τέτοιους, θα με πηγαίνανε μέσα οπότε δεν τη γλιτώνω...........

----------


## deleted-member-09-05-2016

> Καλα βρε bullet , που κανεις μπανιο ? δεν εχω πετυχει σε θαλασσα τετοιο χαλι . Αν ειναι στο Σαρωνικο , που να δεις τον βυθο ( σε καταδυση ) . Νεκρα φυση . Οχι ψαρια . Ορατοτης μηδεν . Οχι αλλο καρβουνο , ωχ , σορρυ , παρασυρθηκα με Κουρκουλο .


πλεον δεν πηγαινω στην θαλασσα ασε που την τελευταια φορα που ειχα παει πριν χρονια επαθα ηλιαση και εκανα εμετο.

----------


## Gothly

κι εγω εχω πετυχει κουραδα σε θαλασσα. δεν ειναι κ τοσο δυσευρετο φαινομενο.
εγω ειχα πετυχει κοντα στο πλαταμωνα καποτε.
επισης δε παιζει το σκυλι να χεσει μεσα στη θαλασσα, θα μπουν για να δροσιστουν απλα.

----------


## Macgyver

Εγω εχω πετυχει σε καταδυση , στη μεση του πουθενα , 12 μτρα βαθος , ολοκληρη λεκανη τουαλετας !! το κακο ειναι να μην πετυχεις κουραδα , αλλα διαρροια , εκει την πατησες !

----------


## elis

ΣΚΕΦΤΕΙΤΕ ΚΙ ΑΥΤΟΝ ΟΠΥ ΤΑ ΧΕΣΕ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΕ ΝΑ ΣΚΟΥΠΙΣΤΕΙ 
ΝΑ ΜΠΑΙΝΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΛΙΓΟ ΣΤΗ ΘΕΣΗ Τ ΑΛΛΟΥ

----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## Deleted240217a

> ΣΚΕΦΤΕΙΤΕ ΚΙ ΑΥΤΟΝ ΟΠΥ ΤΑ ΧΕΣΕ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΕ ΝΑ ΣΚΟΥΠΙΣΤΕΙ 
> ΝΑ ΜΠΑΙΝΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΛΙΓΟ ΣΤΗ ΘΕΣΗ Τ ΑΛΛΟΥ


Χαχαχα ωραία σκ......συζήτηση πιάσατε!

----------


## Κύκνος

Πάρτε κι έναν Μητροπάνο από μένα γιατί με εκφράζει αυτό το τραγούδι...




Και με κάνει να σκέφτομαι ότι είναι άδικο να δίνεις όλα όσα έχεις σε κάποιον ακόμα κι αν αυτά είναι λίγα αλλά όπως και να ΄χει δεν κρατάς τίποτα για τον εαυτό σου, να κάνεις θυσίες και τελικά να μην αναγνωρίζεται τίποτα...κι εσύ να μένεις με την πίκρα και με ένα "γιατί τόση αδικία;"

----------


## Gothly

> Εγω εχω πετυχει σε καταδυση , στη μεση του πουθενα , 12 μτρα βαθος , ολοκληρη λεκανη τουαλετας !! το κακο ειναι να μην πετυχεις κουραδα , αλλα διαρροια , εκει την πατησες !


χαχα
τη χεσαμε τη συζητηση κυριολεκτικα :P

----------


## ioannis2

> Σκέφτομαι πως μπορούν κάποιοι και περνάνε συνεχώς καλά και κάποιοι άλλοι όχι........το 'χει η μοίρα τους να είναι ευτυχισμένοι ή ψεύδονται οι πρώτοι;


Δεν ψεύδονται! Η ευτυχία διαβάζεται εύκολα στο πρόσωπο κάποιου, στο ύφος, στα λόγια, στον τόνο της φωνής και στη γαλήνη και καθορότητα ψυχής που εκπέμπει μέσα από όλα αυτά.

Υπάρχουν κάποια στάνταρ πράγματα στη ζωη που είναι προϋπόθεση ευτυχίας. Άμα δεν τα εχεις οι πιο πολλές πιθανότητες κλείνουν στο να εισαι δυστυχής πχ λεφτά, καλή δουλεία, γυναίκα, ταξίδια, ωραίο σπίτι κι αμάξι, χόμπι.

----------


## ioannis2

> Εγω εχω πετυχει σε καταδυση , στη μεση του πουθενα , 12 μτρα βαθος , ολοκληρη λεκανη τουαλετας !! το κακο ειναι να μην πετυχεις κουραδα , αλλα διαρροια , εκει την πατησες !


Σε βόθρο πάτε για μπανακι?

----------


## ioannis2

Με τις αναβολές (όχι κι εντελώς αβασιμες) μέχρι τώρα θα πρεπε να επεστρεφα από καλοκαιρινό ταξίδι. Κι ακόμα υπολογίζω ότι θα πάω...

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

Ότι δεν μου φτάσανε οι διακοπές μου....... ειλικρινά λίγο ακόμα το χρειαζόμουν (αν κ η θεωρία ότι ποτέ οι διακοπές δεν είναι αρκετές ομολογώ ότι έχει βάση). Κ όχι τίποτ' άλλο, έχουν αρχίσει κ οι ζέστες!

----------


## Macgyver

> Σε βόθρο πάτε για μπανακι?




Tο κακο ειναι οτι παμε σε κανονικες θαλασσες , και η bullet και η goth εχουνε πετυχει επιπλεουσες ακαθαρσιες , εγω παω υποθαλασσιως , αλλα το πιο συχνο ευρημα ειναι αδεια κουτακια αναψυκτικων-μπυρας , ουτε καρχαριες , ουτε μαριδες δεν εχω δει ποτε . Κουβαλαω μαζι μου μια εκρηκτικη κεφαλη για καρχαριες ( ψυχικο καταλοιπο απο ' τα σαγονια του καρχαρια ' ) , αλλα δεν εχω δει τιποτα . Μα τιποτα .

----------


## Macgyver

> Δεν ψεύδονται! Η ευτυχία διαβάζεται εύκολα στο πρόσωπο κάποιου, στο ύφος, στα λόγια, στον τόνο της φωνής και στη γαλήνη και καθορότητα ψυχής που εκπέμπει μέσα από όλα αυτά.
> 
> Υπάρχουν κάποια στάνταρ πράγματα στη ζωη που είναι προϋπόθεση ευτυχίας. Άμα δεν τα εχεις οι πιο πολλές πιθανότητες κλείνουν στο να εισαι δυστυχής πχ λεφτά, καλή δουλεία, γυναίκα, ταξίδια, ωραίο σπίτι κι αμάξι, χόμπι.


Γιαννη , αυτο που γραφεις εχει καποια δοση αληθειας , αλλα δεν ειναι απολυτο ( το δευτερο ) .

----------


## favvel

σκέφτομαι ότι δεν αντέχω που είμαι άνθρωπος..αλλά ούτε και άλλο ζώο θα ήθελα να ήμουνα ούτε φυτό ούτε μικροοργανισμός ούτε αμοιβάδα ούτε βακτήριο ούτε τίποτα!!απλά θα ήθελα να μην είμαι τίποτααααα!!!τόσο δύσκολο είναι??
μου'χει κολλήσει αυτό στο μυαλό τόσα χρόνια όπως έχω ξαναπεί..
η ζωή βασίζεται στο δόγμα ο θάνατός σου η ζωή μου καθώς επίσης και στο δίκαιο του ισχυρού..
δλδ για να ζήσω εγώ πρέπει κάποια άλλη μορφή ζωής να πεθάνει..
με λίγα λόγια η ζωή είναι άδικηηηη...γι'αυτό το λόγο εγώ δε θέλω να ζω!!ζητάω πολλά??
τι σόι σκατά ζωή είναι αυτή με τόσο άδικους νόμους?
δε θέλω να ζω έτσι,υπό αυτές τις προϋποθέσεις,δε θέλω να τρώω,δε θέλω όμως ούτε και να πεθάνω..γιατί φοβάμαι..
θέλω έναν άλλο κόσμο,μια άλλη γη σε άλλα μέρη(όχι τα μέρη δε με ενοχλούνε ούτε η γη)..
δε μ'αρέσει τίποτα,δε συμφωνώ με τίποτα και δεν είμαι ελεύθερη δυστυχώς..γιατί δεν μπορώ και να αλλάξω τίποτα..γι'αυτό..

----------


## elis

ΣΙΓΑ ΣΙΓΑ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΩΝΕΣΑΙ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΤΕΧΕΙ ΤΗ ΖΩΗ ΤΟΥ

----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## ioannis2

Απλά, πολλά απ αυτά που κάνω ίσως είναι αχρείαστα και στο τελος μου αφηνουν μόνο περιττό κόπο, ενώ θα μπορούσα να στοχεύω αυτα που πραγματικά χρειάζομαι στη ζωη σου.

Μου έρχονται στο νου συχνά οι πιο κάτω στίχοι του γνωστού τραγουδιού: 

"Ό,τι δεν έχεις είναι αυτό που δε χρειάζεσαι
ό, τι δεν έχεις δεν αξίζει ν’αγαπάς
ό, τι χαρίζεις είναι αυτό που θα μοιράζεσαι
κι ό,τι σου λείπει μεσ’τα χέρια το κρατάς"..

Όμως, αν ήταν τόσο απόλυτο το νόημα του τότε γιατί αγωνιζόμαστε?

----------


## Mriya

> ΣΚΕΦΤΕΙΤΕ ΚΙ ΑΥΤΟΝ ΟΠΥ ΤΑ ΧΕΣΕ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΕ ΝΑ ΣΚΟΥΠΙΣΤΕΙ 
> ΝΑ ΜΠΑΙΝΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΛΙΓΟ ΣΤΗ ΘΕΣΗ Τ ΑΛΛΟΥ


Να 'σαι καλά ρε elis, μου 'φυγε ο καφές από τη μύτη με τα γέλια

----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## Deleted240217a

Μαγκάιβερ, συμφωνώ μαζί σου, στο ότι δεν είναι απόλυτο αυτό κυρίως και ότι το πρώτο δεν ισχύει τόσο. Συμφωνώ πιο πολύ με τη φαβέλ που λέει ότι το δίκαιο είναι του ισχυρού και ο θάνατός σου η ζωή μου, αυτό δεν συμβαίνει και με τους ανθρώπους; Σε εισαγωγικά πάντα. Μακάρι να μην ήταν έτσι η ζωή, και εγώ θέλω να ονειρεύομαι, αλλά ξέρω πως πάντα δυστυχισμένη θα 'μαι, γι'αυτό και αναρωτιέμαι πως υπάρχουν ευτυχισμένοι άνθρωποι. Τόσο αναίσθητοι είναι;

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

skefteite κ αυτον που λουζοταν με σαμπουαν κ κοπικε το νερο πριν ξεπλυθει.

----------


## Gothly

> και εγώ θέλω να ονειρεύομαι, αλλά ξέρω πως πάντα δυστυχισμένη θα 'μαι, γι'αυτό και αναρωτιέμαι πως υπάρχουν ευτυχισμένοι άνθρωποι. Τόσο αναίσθητοι είναι;


ειναι ωραιο και καλο να ονειρευομαστε. εγω δε μπορω να ζησω αν δεν ονειρευομαι ή δε βαλω στόχους στη ζωη μου.
κ πιστευω πως επιφανειακα ειναι καπιοι ανθρωποι ευτυχισμενοι.
εγω πχ θεωρουμαι κ νιωθω τα τελευταια χρονια ευτυχισμενη αν το σκεφτω επιφανειακα.
ομως αν το σκεφτω πολυ βαθεια ειλικρινα δε θα ηθελα να ζουσα σε αυτο το πλανητη, ειναι απλα μια σαπιλα! δε θα ηθελα να υπηρχαν διαχωριστικα συνορα σε χωρες , ξεχωριστες γλωσσες κρατη, εξουσια, ρατσισμος, ταμπου, θρησκειες κλπ κλπ... αλλα κατι τετοιο δε παιζει ποτε να συμβει οσο ζω,
οποτε καταληγω να παιρνω καποιες αποφασεις κ να δεχομαι κατι που ειλικρινα δεν αλλαζει. 
κ οποτε δε νιωθουμε ευτυχισμενοι κανουμε κατι για να αλλαξουμε τις συνθηκες, η προσπαθεια ειναι πολυ σημαντικη.
εσυ πχ pillow πιστευω μπορεις να ξεφυγεις απο τη 'δυστυχια' σου! δε ξερω αν εισαι ακομη ετοιμη, αλλα εγω πιστευω πως αν νικησεις τους φοβους σου κ πιστεψεις σε σενα θα μπορεσεις να ξεφυγεις (μεταφορικα κ κυριολεκτικα :P)

----------


## Deleted240217a

Γκόθλυ, σ' ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές σου! Το 'χω πει πολλές φορές, η λύση για μένα θα ήταν να φύγω από το σπίτι, όχι γιατί είναι κέρβεροι οι γονείς μου όπως συνηθίζω να λέω, αλλά επειδή δεν μπορούν 3 ενήλικες να συνυπάρξουν σε ένα σπίτι όσο και να το θέλουν και έτσι υπάρχουν τριβές και τσακωμοί και γίνεται το έλα να δεις! Αλλά δεν υπάρχουν δουλειές συν ότι δεν είμαι έτοιμη να δουλέψω από θέμα υγείας, οπότε τι κάνω; Όσο γι'αυτά που λες περί ευτυχίας, δεν γίνεται να έχω κι εγώ έστω μια τέτοια επιφανειακή ευτυχία;; Αυτό ζητάω!!

----------


## elis

ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΕΓΩ ΕΤΣΙ ΟΠΥ ΤΟ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΓΙΑ ΟΛΑ ΦΤΑΙΝΕ ΟΙ ΠΟΛΥΕΘΝΙΚΕΣ
ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝΕ ΠΟΛΥΕΘΝΙΚΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΦΤΙΑΧΝΟΥΝΕ ΠΡΟΙΟΝΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟ
ΚΑΙ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝΕ ΚΑΙ ΟΠΛΥΕΘΝΙΚΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΦΤΙΑΧΝΟΥΝΕ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΠΡΟΙΟΝΤΑ
ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΕΣΕΙΣ ΚΥΡΙΟΙ ΤΟΥ ΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΟΥ ΚΑΛΑ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΕΤΕ ΝΑ ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΖΕΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΝ ΠΑΡΑΓΟΝΤΑ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟ
ΑΝΑΓΚΑΣΤΕ ΤΟ ΚΡΑΤΟΣ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΜΕΤΡΗΣΕΙΣ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΙΝΟΥ ΔΥΝΑΜΙΚΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΤΡΟΠΟΥ ΖΩΗΣ
ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΕΛΑΤΕ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΠΟΥΛΗΣΕΤΕ ΟΤΙ ΘΕΛΕΤΕ ΑΛΛΑ ΜΕ ΕΝΑ ΟΡΟ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΤΑ ΦΤΙΑΞΕΤΕ
ΓΙΑ ΜΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΚΟΝΤΡΑ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΚΡΑΤΗ ΤΙ ΦΤΙΑΞΑΤΕ ΓΙ ΑΥΤΟΥΣ
ΚΑΙ Ο ΕΝΑΣ ΘΑ ΛΕΕΙ ΓΙΑ Τ ΑΛΛΟΥΝΟΥ ΕΓΩ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΛΥΣΗ ΠΡΟΤΕΙΝΩ
ΣΑΝ ΑΓΡΟΤΗΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΙ ΕΧΩ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΠΑΝΩ ΣΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ
ΓΙΑ ΟΠΟΙΟΝ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΝΑ ΑΚΟΥΣΕΙ

----------


## PAPA

Σκέφτομαι........... πόσο άδικη είναι η ζωή μερικές φορές.... πόσο μερικοί άνθρωποι γεννιούνται για να υποφέρουν, πόσες αθώες ψυχές χάνονται.... είμαι λίγο στα down μου

----------


## Deleted240217a

Έγινε κάτι, Παπά; Εγώ τα σκέφτομαι συνέχεια αυτά

----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## elis

ΛΑΧΤΑΡΙΣΤΟ ΦΡΕΣΚΟ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΙΚΑΙΡΟ

----------


## elis

ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΠΑΛΙΑ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ ΜΗ ΜΑΣ ΠΑΡΕΤΕ ΓΙΑ ΦΛΥΑΡΟΥΣ

----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## elis

ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΒΑΡΕΘΗΚΑ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΜΑΛΚΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΓΕΤΕ ΖΩΗ ΘΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΡΟΚΑΛΕΣΩ ΛΙΓΟ ΓΤ ΔΕ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΤΕ ΣΟΒΑΡΕΣ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΕΣ

----------


## elis

ΤΑ ΑΝΤΑΛΑΚΤΙΚΑ ΟΛΟΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΑΘΕΤΕ ΤΙΣ ΠΟΙΟΤΗΤΕΣ
ΚΑΙ ΑΝΑΛΟΓΑ ΤΙ ΣΑΣ ΒΟΛΕΥΕΙ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΠΟΙΟΤΗΤΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΧΑΡΤΙ ΥΓΕΙΑΣ
ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΟΝ ΠΥΡΙΝΙΚΟ ΑΝΤΙΔΡΑΣΤΗΡΑ ΑΝΟΙΞΤΕ ΤΑ ΣΤΡΑΒΑ ΣΑΣ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΔΕΙΤΕ
ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΜΑΘΕΤΕ ΤΙΣ ΠΟΙΟΤΗΤΕΣ ΖΩΗ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΝΑ ΒΛΕΠΕΤΕ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΕΤΕ ΤΙΜΗ ΚΑΙ ΑΞΙΑ
ΜΕ ΤΟ ΜΑΤΙ ΝΑ ΜΗ ΣΑΣ ΠΙΑΝΟΥΝ ΚΟΤΣΟ

----------


## elis

ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΡΟΥΧΑ ΠΑΠΟΥΤΣΙΑ ΚΟΡΔΟΝΙΑ ΑΡΧΙΔΙΑ ΜΥΔΙΑ ΟΛΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΠΟΙΟΤΗΤΕΣ
ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΤΕΧΝΙΚΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΓΚΟΣΜΙΑ ΚΙ ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΑΣΤΟΡΑΣ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΟΛΟ ΤΟΝ ΚΟΣΜΟ
ΓΤ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΠΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΓΚΟΣΜΙΑ

----------


## elis

ΟΙ ΓΙΑΤΡΟΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΠΩΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΙΔΑ ΕΓΩ ΜΗ ΣΑΣ ΠΩ ΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ
ΑΠΛΑ ΘΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΩ ΟΤΙ ΟΠΟΥ ΘΕΛΟΥΝ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΟΠΩΣ ΟΛΟΙ ΜΑΣ
ΟΙ ΕΞΕΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΜΑΛΑΚΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΣΗ ΕΝΑΣ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΟΣ ΓΙΑΤΡΟΣ
ΜΕ ΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΠΕΙΣ ΜΙΑ ΚΟΥΒΕΝΤΑ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΙ ΕΧΕΙΣ

----------


## elis

ΟΙ ΔΙΚΗΓΟΡΟΙ ΑΝ ΗΤΑΝ ΚΑΛΟΙ ΣΤΗ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΘΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΨΕΥΤΕΣ ΛΕΓΟΝΤΑΣ ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ
ΔΛΔ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΛΕΜΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΔΕ ΛΕΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΒΓΑΙΝΕΙ ΕΚΕΙ ΟΠΥ ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ Η ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ
ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ Ο ΔΙΚΑΣΤΗΣ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΜΑΣ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΕΙ ΑΝΑΛΟΓΑ ΤΑ ΚΕΦΙΑ ΤΟΥ

----------


## elis

ΣΤΡΑΤΟΣ ΕΝΑ ΘΕΑΤΡΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΖΩΗ ΕΚΕΙ ΤΟ ΜΑΘΑΙΝΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΠΙΣΤΕΨΤΕ ΜΟΥ Σ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ

----------


## elis

ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΠΙΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΜΕΤΡΑΝΕ ΟΙ ΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΚΕΣ ΣΧΕΣΕΙΣ ΠΑΡΑ Η ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ Η ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΟ
ΠΑΝΤΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΕΝΑΣ ΜΑΛΑΚΑΣ ΓΙ ΑΥΤΟ

----------


## elis

ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΙ ΜΕ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΚΑ ΟΙ ΠΕΡΙΣΟΤΕΡΙΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΙΜΙΤΑΣΙΟΝ
ΚΑΠΟΥ ΚΑΠΩΣ ΚΑΠΟΤΕ ΜΠΕΡΔΕΥΤΗΚΑΝΕ ΚΑΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΛΑΙΝΕ ΤΗ ΜΟΙΡΑ ΤΟΥΣ
Η ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΑΡΝΟΥΝΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΟΥΝ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΠΛΗΓΩΘΗΚΑΝΕ 
ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΑ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΠΑΡΕΑ ΜΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΥΣ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΟΥΣ 
ΔΕ ΜΟΡΟΥΣΑΝΕ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΝ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΠΕΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΜΙΚΡΟΚΟΣΜΟ ΤΟΥΣ
ΚΑΠΟΙΟΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΛΗΘΙΝΟΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΛΙΓΟΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΕ ΛΟΓΟ
ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΟ

----------


## elis

ΟΣΟΙ ΘΕΛΕΤΕ ΝΑ ΛΕΤΕ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΚΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΤΕ ΜΕ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΚΟΣΤΟΣ
ΨΥΧΙΚΟ ΣΩΜΑΤΙΚΟ ΚΛΠ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΕΙΣΤΕ ΚΑΛΑ ΤΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΠΑΝΤΖΕΣ
ΚΙ ΑΕΡΟΛΟΓΙΕΣ

----------


## elis

Η ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΤΙΚΑΘΙΣΤΕΙΤΕ ΜΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΛΗ ΣΑΣ Η ΠΕΡΙΟΥΣΙΑ
ΚΑΛΑ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΕΤΕ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΟΥΣΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΗ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΕΙΤΑΙ ΚΑΠΩΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΕΤΕ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΑΠΟΦΑΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΠΡΟΚΟΠΗΣ

----------


## elis

ΑΥΤΑ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΣΚΕΦΤΩ ΠΙΣΤΕΨΕ ΜΕ ΑΝ ΗΞΕΡΑ ΚΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΘΑ ΤΑ ΕΛΕΓΑ 
ΜΠΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΒΡΕΘΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΣΟΒΑΡΗ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ
ΓΤ ΕΤΣΙ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΠΑΤΕ ΒΑΡΙΕΜΑΙ ΘΕΛΩ ΚΑΤΙ ΜΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΗ ΝΑ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΝΟΥΜΕ

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

Ο ελις τελικα ειναι απο τα πιο φιλοσοφημενα ατομα εδω μεσα και δε τρολλαρω καθολου.
Αν ξεπερασει κανεις τον τροπο που τα λεει και λιγο αποκωδικοποιηση,λεει πολλα σωστα,και δεν περιμενα να το παραδεχθω ποτε αυτο.

----------


## elis

ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ΔΕ ΝΟΙΑΣΤΗΚΕ ΠΟΤΕ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΟΤΙ ΜΟΥ ΚΟΨΕ ΣΤΟ ΚΕΦΑΛΙ 
ΝΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΩΣΩ ΝΑ ΖΗΣΩ ΚΛΠ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΑΛΑΚΙΕΣ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΝΑΝ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΠΕΡΙΣΟΤΕΡΕΣ
ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΩ ΕΓΚΕΦΑΛΙΚΗ ΠΑΡΑΛΥΣΗ ΚΟΥΣΟΥΡΙ ΑΠΟ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ
ΟΠΟΤΕ ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΕΤΕ ΤΑ ΨΩΜΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΕΤΡΗΜΕΝΑ ΑΠΟ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΑΠΟΨΕΙΣ
ΦΙΛΙΚΑ

----------


## elis

> Ο ελις τελικα ειναι απο τα πιο φιλοσοφημενα ατομα εδω μεσα και δε τρολλαρω καθολου.
> Αν ξεπερασει κανεις τον τροπο που τα λεει και λιγο αποκωδικοποιηση,λεει πολλα σωστα,και δεν περιμενα να το παραδεχθω ποτε αυτο.


Ο ΣΩΚΡΑΤΗΣ ΕΛΕΓΕ ΟΤΙ ΑΜΑ ΠΑΡΕΙΣ ΚΑΚΙΑ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΑ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΑ ΓΙΝΕΣΑΙ ΦΙΛΟΣΟΦΟΣ
ΕΜΕΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΓΑΜΙΑ ΜΗ ΔΙΝΕΙΣ ΣΗΜΑΣΙΑ

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

> Ο ΣΩΚΡΑΤΗΣ ΕΛΕΓΕ ΟΤΙ ΑΜΑ ΠΑΡΕΙΣ ΚΑΚΙΑ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΑ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΑ ΓΙΝΕΣΑΙ ΦΙΛΟΣΟΦΟΣ
> ΕΜΕΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΓΑΜΙΑ ΜΗ ΔΙΝΕΙΣ ΣΗΜΑΣΙΑ


Αχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## elis



----------


## elis

> Αχαχαχαχαχα


ΚΥΛΙΝΔΡΟΠΙΣΤΟΝΑ ΒΑΛΒΙΔΕΣ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΠΗΡΑΜΕ ΣΤΟ ΧΕΡΙ ΤΟ ΚΙΒΩΤΙΟ ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΩΝ ΕΙΧΕ ΕΝΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ
ΑΛΛΑ ΛΟΓΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΞΕΚΟΥΡΑΣΗ ΘΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

> Ο ελις τελικα ειναι απο τα πιο φιλοσοφημενα ατομα εδω μεσα και δε τρολλαρω καθολου.
> Αν ξεπερασει κανεις τον τροπο που τα λεει και λιγο αποκωδικοποιηση,λεει πολλα σωστα,και δεν περιμενα να το παραδεχθω ποτε αυτο.


Τον παρακολουθώ ανελλειπώς

----------


## Deleted240217a

Πάντα θαύμαζα το μυαλό του έλις, μιας και τον ξέρω από παλιά, αλλά τώρα έχει παραγίνει έξυπνος!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

aυτο ειναι κανωνας σε ολα πρεπει να ξεπερασεις κατι για να σταθεις σε κατι αλλο.

----------


## ioannis2

> Ο ΣΩΚΡΑΤΗΣ ΕΛΕΓΕ ΟΤΙ ΑΜΑ ΠΑΡΕΙΣ ΚΑΚΙΑ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΑ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΑ ΓΙΝΕΣΑΙ ΦΙΛΟΣΟΦΟΣ
> ΕΜΕΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΓΑΜΙΑ ΜΗ ΔΙΝΕΙΣ ΣΗΜΑΣΙΑ


Κι άμα στη ζωή σου περιβάλλεσαι και συναναστρέφεσε με ψυχοπαθείς, αν δεν γίνεις ψυχοπαθής γίνεσαι φιλόσοφος.

----------


## favvel

επίσης αν είσαι φιλόσοφος κινδυνεύεις να ξεφύγεις αν δεν το ελέγξεις και να γίνεις ψυχοπαθής!!
τέλος πάντων..ήθελα να πω κάτι που σκέφτομαι..
σκέφτομαι λοιπόν ότι έχω μια δυσκολία στο να επιλέξω..οτιδήποτε κι αν είναι από το πιο απλό μέχρι το πιο δύσκολο..πχ από το τι παγωτό να φάω μέχρι το τι επάγγελμα θα κάνω..
ακόμα δεν ξέρω τι επάγγελμα θέλω να κάνω..επέλεξα κάτι αναγκαστικά γιατί είδα ότι πέρασαν τα χρόνια και δεν έχω κάνει τίποτα αλλά δεν μπορώ να πω ότι αυτό που επέλεξα θέλω να το κάνω κιόλας..
αν με ρωτήσει κανείς δεν θέλω να κάνω κανένα επάγγελμα όχι από τεμπελιά αλλά επειδή δεν ξέρω ποιο μου ταιριάζει και ποιο μ'αρέσει..
ίσως είναι λογικό αυτό που μου συμβαίνει γιατί απομονωμένη και κλεισμένη στο σπίτι τόσα χρόνια δεν είχα ερεθίσματα ώστε να καταλάβω σε τι είμαι καλή..
τώρα που είμαι καλά όμως με απασχολεί και το τι θα κάνω ενώ μέχρι τώρα με απασχολούσε να γίνω καλά..
ακόμα κάθομαι και σκέφτομαι τι θα μου άρεσε να σπουδάσω παρ'ότι δεν έχω πλέον την άνεση του χρόνου που είχα παλιά να το κάνω και πέρασε ο καιρός των σπουδών..
ωστόσο το σκέφτομαι..πάντα σκέφτομαι τι θα μου άρεσε έτσι για να μου δίνω ελπίδες ότι αν το βρω μπορώ ανά πάσα στιγμή να αλλάξω πλεύση στη ζωή μου!

και να προσθέσω ότι δεν επιλέγω γιατί για να επιλέξω πάει να πει πως κάτι άλλο πρέπει να απορρίψω ως χειρότερο ή ως υποδεέστερο και αυτό δεν μπορώ να το κάνω!
όποια γνώση και αν έχει κανείς είναι καλή..η γνώση είναι δύναμη πάντα όποια κι αν είναι..

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

Αν, στην αρχή, μια ιδέα δεν φαίνεται τρελή, τότε δεν υπάρχει καμιά ελπίδα γι’ αυτήν.
Albert Einstein 

φανταζομαι πχ πια θα ηταν η πρωτη αντιδραση οταν καπιος τους ειπε οτι ανακαλυψε το τηλεφωνο κ οτι θα μπορουν να μιλανε μεσω καλωδιο απο την αμερικη ως την ευρωπη σιγουρα στην αρχη θα νομιζαν οτι του εστριψε η οτι τους κοροιδευει.

η υψηλη ευφυια στην αρχη μιαζει με τρελα.

----------


## elis

> επίσης αν είσαι φιλόσοφος κινδυνεύεις να ξεφύγεις αν δεν το ελέγξεις και να γίνεις ψυχοπαθής!!
> τέλος πάντων..ήθελα να πω κάτι που σκέφτομαι..
> σκέφτομαι λοιπόν ότι έχω μια δυσκολία στο να επιλέξω..οτιδήποτε κι αν είναι από το πιο απλό μέχρι το πιο δύσκολο..πχ από το τι παγωτό να φάω μέχρι το τι επάγγελμα θα κάνω..
> ακόμα δεν ξέρω τι επάγγελμα θέλω να κάνω..επέλεξα κάτι αναγκαστικά γιατί είδα ότι πέρασαν τα χρόνια και δεν έχω κάνει τίποτα αλλά δεν μπορώ να πω ότι αυτό που επέλεξα θέλω να το κάνω κιόλας..
> αν με ρωτήσει κανείς δεν θέλω να κάνω κανένα επάγγελμα όχι από τεμπελιά αλλά επειδή δεν ξέρω ποιο μου ταιριάζει και ποιο μ'αρέσει..
> ίσως είναι λογικό αυτό που μου συμβαίνει γιατί απομονωμένη και κλεισμένη στο σπίτι τόσα χρόνια δεν είχα ερεθίσματα ώστε να καταλάβω σε τι είμαι καλή..
> τώρα που είμαι καλά όμως με απασχολεί και το τι θα κάνω ενώ μέχρι τώρα με απασχολούσε να γίνω καλά..
> ακόμα κάθομαι και σκέφτομαι τι θα μου άρεσε να σπουδάσω παρ'ότι δεν έχω πλέον την άνεση του χρόνου που είχα παλιά να το κάνω και πέρασε ο καιρός των σπουδών..
> ωστόσο το σκέφτομαι..πάντα σκέφτομαι τι θα μου άρεσε έτσι για να μου δίνω ελπίδες ότι αν το βρω μπορώ ανά πάσα στιγμή να αλλάξω πλεύση στη ζωή μου!
> ...


ΚΟΙΤΑ ΚΙ ΕΓΩ ΣΤΗ ΣΧΟΛΗ ΜΟΥ ΤΥΧΑΙΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΑ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΤΡΙΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΩ ΤΙ ΚΑΝΩ ΕΚΕΙ ΜΕΣΑ
ΟΤΑΝ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑ ΕΙΠΑ ΔΕ ΓΑΜΙΕΤΑΙ ΘΑ ΤΗ ΒΓΑΛΩ ΟΤΑΝ ΤΗΝ ΕΒΓΑΛΑ ΕΙΠΑ ΑΧΡΕΙΑΣΤΑ ΝΑ ΝΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΜΑΘΑΜΕ
ΤΩΡΑ ΠΟΥ Η ΖΩΗ ΤΑ ΦΕΡΕ ΕΤΣΙ ΚΙ ΕΓΙΝΑ ΑΓΡΟΤΗΣ ΠΑΛΙ ΛΕΩ ΑΙ ΣΗΧΤΗΡ ΤΑΥΤΟΧΡΟΝΑ ΟΜΩΣ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΧΑΡΟΥΜΕΝΟΣ
ΓΤ ΞΕΡΩ ΠΕΝΤΕ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΤΗΡΗΣΩ ΕΝΑ ΕΡΓΑΛΕΙΟ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ
ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΚΑΙ ΔΥΟ ΤΡΕΙΣ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΕΣ ΣΤΑ ΧΩΡΑΦΙΑ ΜΗ ΝΟΜΙΖΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΧΑΙΡΟΜΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΜΟΥ
ΑΥΤΗ ΠΟΥ ΑΣΧΟΛΟΥΜΑΙ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΧΑΡΟΥΜΕΝΟΣ ΟΤΑΝ ΜΑΘΑΙΝΩ
ΚΑΤΙ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΙΟ ΟΤΑΝ ΧΑΛΑΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΒΡΕΙΣ ΤΙ ΧΑΛΑΣΕ ΑΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΦΤΙΑΧΝΕΙΣ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ 
ΤΟ ΠΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΦΤΙΑΧΝΟΥΝΕ ΟΛΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΟΥΣΙΑ ΕΤΣΙ ΕΧΩ ΜΑΘΕΙ ΠΩΣ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΟΥΝΕ ΑΡΚΕΤΑ ΜΗΧΑΝΗΜΑΤΑ
ΚΑΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΧΑΡΟΥΜΕΝΟΣ ΓΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΛΛΗ ΕΙΠΑΜΕ ΣΚΑΤΟΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΜΟΝΙΜΑ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ

----------


## elis

ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΣΟΥ ΛΕΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΗ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΕΙΣ ΝΑ Σ ΤΑΙΡΙΑΞΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ
ΑΣΧΟΛΗΣΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΣΙΓΑ ΣΙΓΑ Η ΘΑ Σ ΑΡΕΣΕΙ Η ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΜΑΘΕΙΣ
ΘΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙΣ ΤΙ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ΕΜΕΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΗΡΕ ΔΕΚΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΩ
ΟΤΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΜΙΚΡΟΣ ΔΛΔ ΝΑ ΜΑΣΤΟΡΕΥΩ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ Μ ΑΡΕΣΕΙ
ΚΑΙ ΜΗ ΝΟΜΙΖΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΚΟΡΥΦΗ ΠΕΝΤΕ ΒΑΣΙΚΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ
ΚΑΝΩ ΑΛΛΑ Μ ΑΡΕΣΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΑΝΤΑΛΑΚΤΙΚΑ ΟΙ ΠΟΙΟΤΗΤΕΣ
ΤΑ ΜΗΧΑΝΗΜΑΤΑ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΠΡΟΙΣΤΑΜΕΝΟΣ Τ ΕΑΥΤΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙΣ

----------


## favvel

μπράβο elis χαίρομαι που χαίρεσαι όταν φτιάχνεις ένα μηχάνημα και που ξέρεις τι σ'αρέσει!
εγώ ξέρω μέσα μου δεν είμαι φτιαγμένη γι'αυτό που κάνω τώρα..γι'αυτό που σπουδάζω τώρα εννοώ..
εγώ είμαι φτιαγμένη για να χαζεύω και να λέω βλακείες να περάσει η ώρα γιατί αυτό κάνω συνέχεια..

----------


## deleted-member-09-05-2016

Θελω να ρωτησω της γυναικες του φορουμ κατι.Οταν ειναι να αδιαθετησετε πεφτετε ψυχολογικα? η μονο σε μενα συμβαινει αυτο? καθε μηνα δυο εβδομαδες πριν αδιαθετησω εχω λιγο μελαγχολια,αγχος και με πιανουν σκεψεις και φοβιες.Μετα απο κανα 2-3 μερες αφου ερθει η περιοδος τα συμπτωματα φευγουν και ολα ειναι οκ.

----------


## favvel

bulletproof μπερδεύτηκα..είπες 2 βδομάδες πριν έρθει η περίοδος δλδ όταν έχεις ωορρηξία σε πιάνει μελαγχολία..
μετά λες..μετά από 2-3 μέρες αφού έρθει η περίοδος φεύγουν τα συμπτώματα..
δλδ τα συμπτώματα σου κρατάνε 2 βδομάδες?
δλδ το μισό μήνα τον περνάς με μελαγχολία?
όπως και να'χει εγώ δεν έχω παρατηρήσει να με πιάνει συγκεκριμένες μέρες μελαγχολία..με πιάνει όταν δεν έχω τι να κάνω κυρίως..
όπως και με το φαγητό..τρώω όταν δεν έχω τι να κάνω και δεν έχει να κάνει με την περίοδο..
πάντως αν σου συμβαίνει αυτό σίγουρα παίζουν ρόλο οι ορμόνες σου..

----------


## deleted-member-09-05-2016

Αυτο σκεφτομαι και εγω της ορμονες! σε ψυχιατρο εχω παει εδω και χρονια και περνω φαρμακα για την καταθλιψη, την αγχωδη διαταραχη και της ασχημες σκεψεις που εχω αρα δεν ειναι ψυχολογικο.Σωματικα πρηζεται η κοιλια μου και το στηθος (το στηθος ειδικα ποναει αρκετα).

----------


## Delmem210118a

εγω πάντως είμαι μέσα στα νεύρα και τη γκρίνια!!!!!
και τρωω και σαν γουρούνι σαπίλες και γλυκά όλη την ώρα.... 

μόλις αδιαθετήσω είναι μου περνάνε όλα

----------


## Κύκνος

> Θελω να ρωτησω της γυναικες του φορουμ κατι.Οταν ειναι να αδιαθετησετε πεφτετε ψυχολογικα? η μονο σε μενα συμβαινει αυτο? καθε μηνα δυο εβδομαδες πριν αδιαθετησω εχω λιγο μελαγχολια,αγχος και με πιανουν σκεψεις και φοβιες.Μετα απο κανα 2-3 μερες αφου ερθει η περιοδος τα συμπτωματα φευγουν και ολα ειναι οκ.


Εμένα μελαγχολία με πιάνει όταν έχω περίοδο, όχι πριν...εκείνες τις μέρες γίνομαι χάλια, μέχρι που κλαίω...κι ο ψυχίατρος μου έχει επιβεβαιώσει ότι φταίνε οι ορμόνες, πάλι καλά γιατί στις αρχές νόμιζα ότι υποτροπιάζω πάλι και φοβόμουνα...α και οι φοβίες μου γίνονται εντονότερες, δεν είσαι η μόνη...

----------


## Gothly

> Θελω να ρωτησω της γυναικες του φορουμ κατι.Οταν ειναι να αδιαθετησετε πεφτετε ψυχολογικα? η μονο σε μενα συμβαινει αυτο? καθε μηνα δυο εβδομαδες πριν αδιαθετησω εχω λιγο μελαγχολια,αγχος και με πιανουν σκεψεις και φοβιες.Μετα απο κανα 2-3 μερες αφου ερθει η περιοδος τα συμπτωματα φευγουν και ολα ειναι οκ.


εγω οχι, δλδ δεν εχω παρατηρησει κατι σταθερο.
πολλες φορες το ψαχνω κιολας αλλα καμια περιοδος δεν εχει κοινα συμπτωματα με την αλλη (ψυχολογικα εννοω).
ακομη κ για να γλυκα που λενε παλι δν εχω παρατηρησει κατι σταθερο, κι ας μου αρεσουν πολυ τα γλυκα.
αλλα μην ανησυχεις, σιγα κ ορμονικο να ειναι οκ φυσιολογικο ειναι! απλα στη καθε μια ειναι διαφορετικα τα συμπτωματα.

----------


## elis

ΕΓΩ ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΕΙΧΑ ΓΝΩΡΙΣΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΚΑΟΠΤΕ ΑΔΥΝΑΤΗ ΠΟΥ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΜΙΑ ΕΤΡΩΓΕ ΚΡΕΠΑ ΑΛΜΥΡΗ
ΚΑΙ ΑΟΠ ΤΗΝ ΑΛΛΗ ΓΛΥΚΙΑ ΣΤΟ ΕΝΑ ΧΕΡΙ ΔΛΔ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΑΛΛΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΡΩΤΑΩ ΤΙ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΑΥΤΗ ΡΕ
ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΛΕΝΕ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΕΡΙΟΔΟ ΙΣΧΥΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΟΙ ΜΑΛΑΚΙΕΣ;

----------


## Gothly

> ΕΓΩ ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΕΙΧΑ ΓΝΩΡΙΣΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΚΑΟΠΤΕ ΑΔΥΝΑΤΗ ΠΟΥ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΜΙΑ ΕΤΡΩΓΕ ΚΡΕΠΑ ΑΛΜΥΡΗ
> ΚΑΙ ΑΟΠ ΤΗΝ ΑΛΛΗ ΓΛΥΚΙΑ ΣΤΟ ΕΝΑ ΧΕΡΙ ΔΛΔ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΑΛΛΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΡΩΤΑΩ ΤΙ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΑΥΤΗ ΡΕ
> ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΛΕΝΕ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΕΡΙΟΔΟ ΙΣΧΥΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΟΙ ΜΑΛΑΚΙΕΣ;


ΜΑΛΑΚΙΕΣ 

(10characters)

----------


## elis

ΚΑΙ ΓΩ ΤΩΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΙ ΕΚΕΙ ΚΑΤΑΛΗΓΩ

----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## Deleted240217a

Έλις ωραία κομμάτια!

----------


## elis

ΔΥΣΤΗΧΩΣ ΠΙΛΟΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΓΝΩΡΙΣΕΙ ΠΟΛΛΟΥΣ ΕΞΥΠΝΟΥΣ ΣΤΗ ΖΩΗ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΝΩ ΧΑΒΑΛΕ ΣΕ ΜΕΡΙΚΑ ΠΑΙΔΑΚΙΑ
ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΟΝΤΑΣ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΒΛΑΚΕΣ ΝΑ ΑΠΟΚΤΗΣΟΥΝ ΑΝΤΙΛΗΨΗ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΒΛΕΠΩ

----------


## elis

ΤΕΛΙΚΑ Ο ΒΛΑΚΑΣ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΒΛΑΚΑΣ ΘΑ ΜΕΙΝΕΙ ΕΙΧΑΤΕ ΔΙΚΙΟ
ΕΓΩ ΝΟΜΙΖΑ ΟΤΙ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΕΞΥΠΝΟΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΕΙΧΑ ΑΔΙΚΟ
ΒΛΑΚΑΣ ΓΕΝΙΕΣΑΙ ΔΕ ΓΙΝΕΣΑΙ

----------


## elis



----------


## Deleted240217a

Ελπίζω να μην είμαι κι εγώ μες στα παιδάκια!

----------


## elis



----------


## elis

> Ελπίζω να μην είμαι κι εγώ μες στα παιδάκια!


ΕΣΕΝΑ ΣΕ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΕΚΠΑΙΔΕΥΣΗ ΤΟΣΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΚΡΙΘΕΙ ΜΕΤΑΞΕΤΑΣΤΕΑ

----------


## Deleted240217a

> ΕΣΕΝΑ ΣΕ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΕΚΠΑΙΔΕΥΣΗ ΤΟΣΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΚΡΙΘΕΙ ΜΕΤΑΞΕΤΑΣΤΕΑ


Καλά θα προσπαθήσω περισσότερο την επόμενη φορά. ; )

----------


## elis



----------


## elis

> Καλά θα προσπαθήσω περισσότερο την επόμενη φορά. ; )


ΕΣΥ ΠΡΩΤΑ ΝΑ ΒΡΕΙΣ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΝΑ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΝΑ ΕΡΘΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΕΠΑΝΕΞΕΤΑΣΗ
ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΤΗ ΒΑΣΗ ΔΕΝ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΙΡΝΕΙΣ

----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## Deleted240217a

> ΕΣΥ ΠΡΩΤΑ ΝΑ ΒΡΕΙΣ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΝΑ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΝΑ ΕΡΘΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΕΠΑΝΕΞΕΤΑΣΗ
> ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΤΗ ΒΑΣΗ ΔΕΝ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΙΡΝΕΙΣ


Καλά οκ, εσύ πάντως κάνεις για δικαστής. Αν και καταδικάζεις αθώους, ωστόσο ξέρεις να είσαι αυστηρός σε κάποιον που νομίζεις ότι είναι ένοχος.

----------


## keep_walking

Σκεφτομαι οτι εχει βλαβη ο υπολογιστης μου και τις ωρες που θα φαω για να τον επαναφερω .... και βαριεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεμαι . Κατα τα αλλα, ξυπνησα πρωι - πρωι και εχω καλη διαθεση  :Smile:  Καλημερα κιολας  :Smile:

----------


## ioannis2

> ΕΣΕΝΑ ΣΕ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΕΚΠΑΙΔΕΥΣΗ ΤΟΣΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΚΡΙΘΕΙ ΜΕΤΑΞΕΤΑΣΤΕΑ


Εγώ τι έχω κριθεί βρε ellis?

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

> Ο ελις τελικα ειναι απο τα πιο φιλοσοφημενα ατομα εδω μεσα και δε τρολλαρω καθολου.
> Αν ξεπερασει κανεις τον τροπο που τα λεει και λιγο αποκωδικοποιηση,λεει πολλα σωστα,και δεν περιμενα να το παραδεχθω ποτε αυτο.


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα. Απλά προσθέτω κ τον Άλεξ.

----------


## elis

> Εγώ τι έχω κριθεί βρε ellis?


εσυ ΚΡΙΝΕΣΑΙ ΜΠΕΡΔΕΜΕΝΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΕΚΕΙ ΠΟΥ ΗΣΟΥΝ ΗΡΕΜΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΟΣ ΕΓΙΝΕΣ
ΚΑΒΓΑΔΟΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΠΡΟΤΕΙΝΩ ΝΑ ΑΠΟΦΑΣΙΣΕΙΣ ΤΙ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΣΤΗ ΖΩΗ ΣΟΥ
ΓΤ ΟΤΑΝ ΥΙΟΘΕΤΕΙΣ ΜΙΑ ΣΥΜΠΕΡΙΦΟΡΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΠΛΕΟΝΕΚΤΗΜΑΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΙΟΝΕΚΤΗΜΑΤΑ
ΔΛΔ ΑΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΜΕΙΛΙΧΙΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΗΡΕΜΟΣ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΠΛΕΟΝΕΚΤΗΜΑΤΑ
ΑΜΑ ΨΑΧΝΕΙΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΒΓΑΔΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΑΝΤΙΔΡΑΣΕΙΣ ΚΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΑ ΠΛΕΟΝΕΚΤΗΜΑΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΜΕΙΟΝΕΚΤΗΜΑΤΑ
ΤΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΑΝ ΤΑ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΑΥΤΑ

----------


## elis

ΤΟ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΖΥΓΙΣΜΕΝΟΣ ΔΛΔ ΣΟΥ ΜΙΛΑΝΕ ΑΠΑΝΤΑΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΝΑ ΜΗ ΔΙΝΕΙΣ ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑ
ΑΥΤΟ ΕΓΩ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΜΟΝΟ ΜΕ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΖΗΤΗΣΗ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ
ΑΜΑ ΘΕΣ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΣΥΖΗΤΗΣΟΥΜΕ ΕΔΩ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΠΛΑ ΑΜΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΔΕ ΔΙΝΕΙΣ ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑ
ΤΩΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΕΚΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΑ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΔΕΝ ΑΠΑΝΤΑΣ ΓΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΝΕΥΡΙΑΖΕΙΣ ΣΙΓΑ ΣΙΓΑ ΑΜΑ ΑΡΧΙΣΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΑΠΑΝΤΑΣ
ΜΕ ΤΡΟΠΟ ΘΑ ΚΑΤΑΚΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΞΑΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΗΡΕΜΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΟΡΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΜΕ ΤΡΟΠΟ

----------


## elis

ΛΟΓΙΚΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΕΞΕΛΙΣΕΣΑΙ ΝΑ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΒΑΛΕΙΣ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΙΑ ΟΡΙΑ
ΓΙΑ ΣΕΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΛΟΓΙΚΟ ΓΙΑ Τ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΛΟΓΙΚΟ ΓΤ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΑΘΕΡΟΙ ΝΟΜΙΖΟΥΝ
ΤΕΣΠΑ ΛΕΠΤΟΜΕΡΕΙΕΣ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΙΣΧΥΟΥΝ

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Συμφωνώ απόλυτα. Απλά προσθέτω κ τον Άλεξ.


κανενας δε προκειται να το ριξει στη φιλοσοφια αν δε του πανε πολα κοντρα 
το αεροπλανο πεταει παντα κοντρα στον ανεμο.

η μονη δυναμη ειναι η μονη αδυναμια.

πολοι πχ επειδη εριχναν μια ζωη αδεια για να πιασουν γεματα δηλαδη να φαινονται οτι δε μπορουν να κανουν τιποτα φυσικα δεν ενιωσαν την αναγκη να φιλοσοφισουν τιποτα.

ο αναπηρος παντα εχει χηρα βοηθειας απο ολους οπου κ να σταθει θα βρεθουν ατομα να σηκωθουν για να κατσει να τον πιασουν για να βγει κλπ

*ο ικανος ομως δε θα εχει χειρα βοηθειας απο κανενα.*
για να μη πω οτι θα του πανε τα περισσοτερα κοντρα.

----------


## elis



----------


## ioannis2

> ΛΟΓΙΚΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΕΞΕΛΙΣΕΣΑΙ ΝΑ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΒΑΛΕΙΣ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΙΑ ΟΡΙΑ
> ΓΙΑ ΣΕΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΛΟΓΙΚΟ ΓΙΑ Τ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΛΟΓΙΚΟ ΓΤ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΑΘΕΡΟΙ ΝΟΜΙΖΟΥΝ
> ΤΕΣΠΑ ΛΕΠΤΟΜΕΡΕΙΕΣ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΙΣΧΥΟΥΝ





> εσυ ΚΡΙΝΕΣΑΙ ΜΠΕΡΔΕΜΕΝΟΣ *Δεν ήμουν μπερδεμένος. Απλά ξέσπασα. Τσακώθηκα προσφατα με δικό μου που με εκνεύριζε. Έγινα όμως επιφυλακτικός μαζί του. Μετά από ένα καυγά οι σχέσεις δεν ειναι πλεον όπως ήταν πριν. Όμως αμα τσακωθείς, δλδ τουλάχιστον μιλήσεις σου μένουν λιγότερα απωθημένα. Αν δεν αντιδράσεις θα σου μεινουν απωθημένα, όπως έχω για κάποιον και μου ειχε απαντήσει η Remedy πριν μερικές μέρες.*ΑΠΟ ΕΚΕΙ ΠΟΥ ΗΣΟΥΝ ΗΡΕΜΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΟΣ ΕΓΙΝΕΣ
> ΚΑΒΓΑΔΟΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΠΡΟΤΕ ΙΝΩ ΝΑ ΑΠΟΦΑΣΙΣΕΙΣ ΤΙ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΣΤΗ ΖΩΗ ΣΟΥ
> ΓΤ ΟΤΑΝ ΥΙΟΘΕΤΕΙΣ ΜΙΑ ΣΥΜΠΕΡΙΦΟΡΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΠΛΕΟΝΕΚΤΗΜΑΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΙΟΝΕΚΤΗΜΑΤΑ
> ΔΛΔ ΑΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΜΕΙΛΙΧΙΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΗΡΕΜΟΣ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΠΛΕΟΝΕΚΤΗΜΑΤΑ
> ΑΜΑ ΨΑΧΝΕΙΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΒΓΑΔΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΑΝΤΙΔΡΑΣΕΙΣ ΚΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΑ ΠΛΕΟΝΕΚΤΗΜΑΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΜΕΙΟΝΕΚΤΗΜΑΤΑ
> ΤΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΑΝ ΤΑ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΑΥΤΑ





> ΤΟ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ *ΖΥΓΙΣΜΕΝΟΣ ΔΛΔ ΣΟΥ ΜΙΛΑΝΕ ΑΠΑΝΤΑΣ* ΑΛΛΑ ΝΑ ΜΗ ΔΙΝΕΙΣ ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑ
> ΑΥΤΟ ΕΓΩ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΜΟΝΟ ΜΕ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΖΗΤΗΣΗ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ
> ΑΜΑ ΘΕΣ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΣΥΖΗΤΗΣΟΥΜΕ ΕΔΩ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΠΛΑ ΑΜΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΔΕ ΔΙΝΕΙΣ ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑ
> ΤΩΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΕΚΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΑ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΔΕΝ ΑΠΑΝΤΑΣ ΓΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΝΕΥΡΙΑΖΕΙΣ ΣΙΓΑ ΣΙΓΑ ΑΜΑ ΑΡΧΙΣΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΑΠΑΝΤΑΣ
> ΜΕ ΤΡΟΠΟ ΘΑ ΚΑΤΑΚΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΞΑΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΗΡΕΜΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΟΡΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΜΕ ΤΡΟΠΟ


Συμφωνώ, το ειχα πει επανηλημμένα σε πολλούς εδώ. Δλδ ότι, εκπαιδεύουμε τον εαυτο μας να ειναι ετοιμόλογος, να αντιδρά αμέσως, ήτοι να μην δίνει σε κανέναν δικαίωμα. Όντως εξελίσσομαι. Κι αυτο νιωθω να μου συμβαίνει. Κι αυτο το εφαρμόζω πάντα (το να αντιδρω/να μην δινω δικαίωμα) - θέλει όμως κι αλλη δουλεια!΄Οι συμπεριφορές των αλλων ειναι αυτό που με βγαζει εκτός πορείας που αντι για ηρεμος και μειλήχιος (όπως με βρίσκεις) γινομαι ο καβγαδογιάννης (?) που με χαρακτήρισες. Όμως και το ηρεμος και μειλήχιος μπορει να ναι πάλι αποκρουστικό (ήτοι αποφευγουν την παρεα με τετοια άτομα αφου πιστευουν ότι ειναι μονοτονοι και μη ενθουσιώδεις) ή το ύφος αυτό προκαλεί επιτήδειους, οπότε πάμε στην αντίδραση για την οποια μιλάμε.

----------


## Deleted240217a

Σκέφτομαι πόση αδικία υπάρχει πια σ' αυτή τη ζωή.

----------


## Macgyver

> Σκέφτομαι πόση αδικία υπάρχει πια σ' αυτή τη ζωή.




Αυτο αληθευει , pillow , πρεπει να το παρεις αποφαση και να ζησεις με αυτο .

----------


## Deleted240217a

Όχι δεν μπορώ να το πάρω απόφαση, πάντα θα παλεύω για το καλύτερο, γιατί δεν είναι καλύτεροι οι άλλοι από μένα που είναι παρτάκηδες και περνάνε τέλεια. Όπως κι εγώ σκέφτομαι αυτούς που δεν έχουν τα βασικά και θα 'θελα το καλύτερο γι'αυτούς έτσι θέλω το καλύτερο και για τον εαυτό μου, νομίζω το αξίζω, πάντα θα με τρώνε όμως όλα αυτά που έχω περάσει και περνάω γιατί η ζωή είναι πααααααααρα πολύ άδικη.

----------


## Macgyver

Δεν ειπα οτι οι αλλοι ειναι καλυτεροι απο εσενα . Ισως πρεπει να γινεις λιγο παρτακιας , πολλους θα ωφελησεις ( ο οποιοσδηποτε ) , λιγοι θα το εκτιμησουν . Θυμησου την παραβολη του Χριστου με τους 10 λεπρους . Η παραβολη αυτη δεν ειναι τυχαια ( οπως και ολες ) , ειναι ενδεικτικη της φυσεως του ανθρωπου . 
Αφησε το παρελθον πισω σου , δεν ωφελει να ανατρεχεις σε αυτο . Ο γεγονεν , γεγονεν , απλως μην επαναλαβεις αυτα που θεωρεις ' λαθη ' .
Αυτο που διαπιστωνω σε σενα ειναι οτι εχεις αναγκη απο επικοινωνια .

----------


## Deleted240217a

Μα αν το πάρω απόφαση πως έτσι είναι η ζωή, κάποιοι να περνάν καλά και εγώ όχι, είναι σαν να παραδέχομαι ότι αυτοί είναι καλύτεροί μου, σαν να αποδέχομαι την πραγματικότητα ότι εγώ πρέπει να ζω με τα λιγότερα από τους άλλους για πάντα. Σίγουρα με ενδιαφέρει ο εαυτός μου απλά ο παρτάκιας νομίζω περιλαμβάνει και τον καλοπερασάκια συνήθως, οπότε πρέπει να κοιτάω να περνάω καλά για να είμαι και καλά. Δεν ξέρω πολλά από θρησκευτικά. Εννοείται ότι έχω ανάγκη για επικοινωνία, όλοι έχουμε απλώς εγώ όταν πάω κάπου πχ σε ένα μαγαζί ενώ όλοι μιλάνε εγώ δεν μιλάω ντρέπομαι και γενικά το έχω αυτό δεν μιλάω πολύ από κοντά γι'αυτό το 'χω πιο πολλή ανάγκη στο ίντερνετ.

----------


## Macgyver

Eιναι λαθος να συγκρινεις τον εαυτο σου με τους αλλους . Παντα καποιοι θα περνανε καλυτερα , αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι ειναι καλυτεροι σου . Αμα αρχιζουμε και συγκρινουμε τους εαυτους μας με αλλους , θα αισθανθουμε ολοι δυστυχεις . Πχ , γιατι εγω ναχω κτθλψη , και ο αλλος να μην εχει ? γιατι , γιατι , γιατι , ατελειωτα γιατι . Μην ψαχνεις για εξηγησεις , η ζωη δεν ειναι δικαιη , τιποτα δεν ειναι σιγουρο , ουτε δεδομενο . 
Ειναι εμφανες οτι δεν ' τοχεις ' το επικοινωνιακο , δεν πειραζει , κι αλλοι ειναι ετσι . Μην τα παιρνεις ολα κατακαρδα , ουτε ολοι σε επιβουλευονται οπως κακως νομιζεις . Κοιτα να περνας καλα με αυτα που εχεις , και γιατι οχι , να βελτιωσεις συν τω χρονω τις συνθηκες που ζεις και τις σχεσεις σου με τους ανθρωπους .
Τιποτα δεν ειναι δωρεαν σε αυτη την ζωη , τιποτα δεν χαριζεται , ειναι μια συνεχης μαχη , που δεν μπορεις να την ' παρακαμψεις ' , αλλα πρεπει να την δωσεις , με τον τροπο που σου ταιριαζει σαν ιδιοσυγρασια .

----------


## Deleted240217a

Σε αυτό συμφωνώ ότι είναι λάθος να συγκρίνω τον εαυτό μου με τους άλλους αλλά γίνεται αυτόματα, και νιώθω αδικημένη επειδή εγώ πάντα είμαι χάλια. Όντως είμαι δυστυχής αν σκέφτομαι έτσι. Για τους άλλους πως είναι τόσο σίγουρη η ευτυχία και βλέπω να λένε συνεχώς από δω κι από κει ότι είναι ευτυχισμένοι, πάντα να 'χουν κάποιον ενώ εγώ μια ζωή μες στη μοναξιά ή με μα......κες είτε φίλους είτε "γκόμενους"; Να περνάω καλά με αυτά που έχω δεν γίνεται, να κοιτάξω να βελτιώσω κάποια πράγματα ναι, όλα ξεκινάνε από τα κιλά πιστεύω αλλά έκανα δίαιτα 2 εβδομάδες και δεν έχασα τίποτα δυστυχώς και από τη στενοχώρια μου έφαγα πάρα πολύ τις τελευταίες μέρες...... :Frown:  Πιστεύω ότι σε κάποιους ανθρώπους χαρίζονται κάποια πράγματα, γι' αυτό λέμε ότι είναι άδικη η ζωή......πως να το κάνουμε, πονάει πιο πολύ όταν ξέρεις ότι υπάρχει ευτυχία αλλά δεν είναι για σένα λες και δεν την αξίζεις.....όσο για τη μάχη το 'πα κι εγώ θα πολεμήσω αλλά μέχρι πότε;  :Frown:

----------


## Macgyver

> ....όσο για τη μάχη το 'πα κι εγώ θα πολεμήσω αλλά μέχρι πότε;




Δεν υπαρχει απαντηση σε αυτο , οσο χρειαστει . Η καλη ζωη ειναι θεμα οπτικης γωνιας , καθαρα . 
Ηταν ενας βασιλιας που ηταν δυστυχης . Διαταζει τους υπηρετες του να ψαξουν σε ολο το βασιλειο του , να βρουν τον πιο ευτυχη ανθρωπο , να του πει το μυστικο του η τελοςπαντων να παρουν ενα ρουχο του , να το φορεσει ο βασιλιας , πιστευοντας οτι ετσι θα παρει μερος της ευτυχιας του . 
Ψαχνουν οι υπηρετες εκτενεστατα ολο το βασιλειο , κανεις δεν δηλωνε ευτυχης .
Ωσπου πεφτουν σεναν βοσκο , φτωχο που ζουσε σε μια καλυβα . Στην ερωτηση τους αν ειναι ευτυχης , απανταει θετικοτατα . Εκπληκτοι οι υπηρετες τον ρωτανε το μυστικο του . Απανταει ΄δεν εχω κανενα μυστικο ΄, ενταξει του λενε , δωσε ενα πουκαμισο σου να το φορεσει ο βασιλιας μας . 
Πουκαμισο ? ( ρωταει ο βοσκος ) , δεν εχω ουτε ενα , δεν εχω χρηματα να παρω...............................

----------


## Deleted240217a

Οκ, Μαγκάιβερ, σ' ευχαριστώ για το χρόνο σου, ποτέ δεν είπα ότι είναι ευτυχία τα πολλά λεφτά, αν εννοείς πάλι πως ο φτωχός εκτιμούσε αυτά που έχει οκ, αλλά καμιά φορά κάποιοι έχουν "πράγματα" που δεν φαίνονται και είναι ευτυχισμένοι.

----------


## elis

> Συμφωνώ, το ειχα πει επανηλημμένα σε πολλούς εδώ. Δλδ ότι, εκπαιδεύουμε τον εαυτο μας να ειναι ετοιμόλογος, να αντιδρά αμέσως, ήτοι να μην δίνει σε κανέναν δικαίωμα. Όντως εξελίσσομαι. Κι αυτο νιωθω να μου συμβαίνει. Κι αυτο το εφαρμόζω πάντα (το να αντιδρω/να μην δινω δικαίωμα) - θέλει όμως κι αλλη δουλεια!΄Οι συμπεριφορές των αλλων ειναι αυτό που με βγαζει εκτός πορείας που αντι για ηρεμος και μειλήχιος (όπως με βρίσκεις) γινομαι ο καβγαδογιάννης (?) που με χαρακτήρισες. Όμως και το ηρεμος και μειλήχιος μπορει να ναι πάλι αποκρουστικό (ήτοι αποφευγουν την παρεα με τετοια άτομα αφου πιστευουν ότι ειναι μονοτονοι και μη ενθουσιώδεις) ή το ύφος αυτό προκαλεί επιτήδειους, οπότε πάμε στην αντίδραση για την οποια μιλάμε.


αυτα ολα που περιγραφεισ ειναι τα πλεονεκτηματα και τα μειονεκτηματα ΠΟΥ ΣΟΥ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΩ ΟΝΤΩΣ ΕΞΕΛΙΣΕΣΑΙ
ΚΑΙ ΟΝΤΩΣ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΘΕΣΕΙΣ ΝΕΑ ΟΡΙΑ 
ΤΟ ΚΑΒΓΑΔΟΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΕΙΡΑΚΤΙΚΟ ΟΠΩΣ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΕΙΡΑΖΩ

----------


## elis

ΡΕ ΠΙΛΟΟΥ ΕΣΥ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΣΥΓΚΡΙΣΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ ΑΜΑ ΤΟΝ ΔΕΙΣ ΤΟΝ ΑΛΛΟ ΧΑΡΟΥΜΕΝΟ
ΠΕΦΤΕΙΣ ΣΚΕΦΤΗΚΕΣ ΠΟΤΕ ΑΠΛΑ ΟΤΙ Ο ΑΛΛΟΣ ΑΠΛΑ ΤΟ ΠΑΙΖΕΙ ΧΑΡΟΥΜΕΝΟΣ
ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΟΣ ΗΘΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΣΚΕΨΟΥ ΛΙΓΟ

----------


## Deleted240217a

ΜΗ ΜΟΥ ΜΙΛΑΣ ΑΦΟΥ ΣΟΥ ΑΡΕΣΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΣΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΜΑΖΕΜΕΝΑ.

----------


## Gothly

skefτομαι το εχει χασει ο κοσμος πραγματικά!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> ΤΟ ΚΑΒΓΑΔΟΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΕΙΡΑΚΤΙΚΟ ΟΠΩΣ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΕΙΡΑΖΩ


χαχαχαχαχχαχαχα απιστευτη ατακα

----------


## Macgyver

> Οκ, Μαγκάιβερ, σ' ευχαριστώ για το χρόνο σου, ποτέ δεν είπα ότι είναι ευτυχία τα πολλά λεφτά, αν εννοείς πάλι πως ο φτωχός εκτιμούσε αυτά που έχει οκ, αλλά καμιά φορά κάποιοι έχουν "πράγματα" που δεν φαίνονται και είναι ευτυχισμένοι.




Aγαπητη πιλλοου , παρακαλω , ειναι ευχαριστηση μου να σε βοηθω , οσο μπορω , ξερω οτι εισαι παιδι καλων προθεσεων ( κι ας με βριζεις , δεν με πειραζει ! ) , η ιστορια που παρεθεσα δειχνει οτι η ευτυχια ειναι θεμα οπτικης γωνιας , καμμια σχεση με χρημα . Παντα θα υπαρχουν ανθρωποι πιο ευνοημενοι , αλλα δεν εχω γνωρισει κανεναν , που να ηταν μονιμως ευνοημενος , παντα θαρθη η στραβη . Απο την αλλη , επειδη ο κολλητος μου επι 35 χρονια , ειναι μεμψιμοιρος ( κοινως μυρμηρης ) τα παντα του πηγαιναν και του πηγαινουν στραβα .

----------


## Macgyver

> skefτομαι το εχει χασει ο κοσμος πραγματικά!




Και δικαιως .......! ολοι πορευομαστε στο οπου μας βγαλει , και αν μας βγαλει .

----------


## ioannis2

> χαχαχαχαχχαχαχα απιστευτη ατακα



Το "τζιτζίκι που πετάγεται από κλαρί σε κλαρί" (ήτοι από θέμα σε θέμα) ως το συνώνυμο του αλέξανδρος_77 είναι ακόμα πιο απίστευτη ατάκα. χα χα χα χα χα χα χα χα χα χα χα χα χα χα χα 
Φουρουμίτης καριέρας σου πάει επίσης Αλέξανδρε.

----------


## ioannis2

> Σκέφτομαι πόση αδικία υπάρχει πια σ' αυτή τη ζωή.


Είμαστε άξιοι της μοίρας μας όταν επιτρέπουμε την αδικία εις βαρος μας. Όπως και όταν δεν το παλευουμε.

----------


## Macgyver

Tελικα στην σκουληκομυρμηγκοτρυπα κατοικουν μερμηγκια η σκουληκια ? και ποια την κατασκευαζουν ?

----------


## Deleted240217a

Μαγκάιβερ αν και δεν μου αρέσουν οι λέξεις που χρησιμοποιήσες, θα προσπαθήσω να ζήσω κάποια πράγματα, να τα βλέπω θετικά λίγο δύσκολο, και να μη γκρινιάζω αν μπορέσω να το κάνω αυτό (αλλά έχει βαθμό δυσκολίας) για να δούμε, θα μου πάνε καλά τα πράγματα; Αν δεν μου πάνε θα συνεχίσω να γκρινιάζω.......
Ιωάννη υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα; Σε βλέπω λίγο καυστικό σε κάθε σου σχόλιο απέναντί μου......σου εύχομαι να το ξεπεράσεις........

----------


## ioannis2

> .......
> Ιωάννη υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα; Σε βλέπω λίγο καυστικό σε κάθε σου σχόλιο απέναντί μου......σου εύχομαι να το ξεπεράσεις........


Όχι. Είμαι καυστικός με τη ζωή, η οποία δεν σηκώνει αστεία. Κι απ αυτη την οπτική γωνία απευθύνθηκα σε σενα. 
Αν σου πω "σου μίλησα καλοπροαίρετα και με αγαπη" θα παρεξηγηθείς κι εσυ (πιθανόν) όπως καποιο άλλο πρόσωπο εκτός φόρουμ πριν λίγες μέρες.

----------


## Deleted-member171215

Ρε σεις ακόμα εδώ είστε; ακόμα δεν φύγατε για διακοπές;

----------


## Deleted240217a

> Όχι. Είμαι καυστικός με τη ζωή, η οποία δεν σηκώνει αστεία. Κι απ αυτη την οπτική γωνία απευθύνθηκα σε σενα. 
> Αν σου πω "σου μίλησα καλοπροαίρετα και με αγαπη" θα παρεξηγηθείς κι εσυ (πιθανόν) όπως καποιο άλλο πρόσωπο εκτός φόρουμ πριν λίγες μέρες.


Δεν σε παρεξηγώ αν μιλάς καλοπροαίρετα και με αγάπη απλά εσύ με θεωρείς υπεύθυνη για την κατάντια μου ενώ είναι η ζωή έτσι δεν μου αφήνει επιλογές οπότε όπως είναι άδικη η ζωή απέναντί μου είσαι κι εσύ. 
Undetermined δεν έχουμε όλοι τη δυνατότητα να φτιάξουμε τη ζωή μας και να πάμε διακοπές, σε κρίση είμαστε!

----------


## deleted-member-09-05-2016

Πρεπει να σταματησω να πινω πολυ καφε φιλτρου γιατι μου εχει κανει χαλια το στομαχι και τα νευρα.Σημερα αντι για καφε φιλτρου ηπια δυο κουπες χαμομηλι.Το στομαχι μου ειναι πολυ καλυτερα και αισθανομαι πιο ηρεμη.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Το "τζιτζίκι που πετάγεται από κλαρί σε κλαρί" (ήτοι από θέμα σε θέμα) ως το συνώνυμο του αλέξανδρος_77 είναι ακόμα πιο απίστευτη ατάκα. χα χα χα χα χα χα χα χα χα χα χα χα χα χα χα 
> Φουρουμίτης καριέρας σου πάει επίσης Αλέξανδρε.


εγω για να μεινω σε θεμα πρεπει να βρω ανταποκριση αλλιως μπορω να το παρατησω την ιδια ωρα πολοι εχουν την εντυπωση οτι επηδη εχω πεισμα με ενδιαφερουν κ παντα οσα λεω κ ομως μπορει την ιδια ωρα που επιμενω σε ενα θεμα μετα απο δεκα λεπτα να το εχω ξεχασει.. ο πολοι νομιζουν οτι αν φωναξουν μια ντουζινα εργατες να τους εξηπηρετουν εγω θα βγαζω ατμους απο τα αφτια μου.. αν θελουν να πανε ας πανε κ στο καλο κ ολας εγω δε θα τους χρηματοδοτησω για να με ενδιαφερει. απλα πολοι μεταφραζουν την επιμονη μου ως ενδιαφερον κατι που δεν ειναι ετσι αλλο επιμονη αλλο ενδιαφερον ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ το ιδιο πραγμα 

ειμαι ενας καθρεφτης επιστρεφω το ενδιαφερον που περνω κ πονταρω παντα σε οσους πονταρουν σε μενα κ κανω οτι μπορω για να τους βγαλω ασπροπροσωπους.

----------


## deleted-member-09-05-2016

Ποιες σειρες βλεπετε? εγω βλεπω μονο ξενες και η αγαπημενη μου σειρα ειναι το American horror story εχω δει και τα 4 season και τον οκτωβριο ξεκιναει το νουμερο 5 AHS:Hotel.Απο Ελληνικες σειρες δεν βλεπω τιποτα.Οταν ημουν μικρη εβλεπα τα εγκληματα και το εισαι το ταιρι μου.Αργοτερα εβλεπα τον κοκκινο κυκλο και την δεκατη εντολη.

----------


## Deleted240217a

................

----------


## deleted-member-09-05-2016

Τα ποδια του μπαμπα μου πρηζονται και κατω εκει που ειναι οι πατουσες εχει κατι λιγο μελανες φλεβιτσες.Την Δευτερα θα παμε σε γιατρο και θα δωσουμε και ουρα για να δουμε τι ειναι.Εκατσα και διαβασα στο ιντερνετ τι μπορει να ειναι (απο το πιο ακινδυνο μεχρι πολυ σοβαρες ασθενειες) εχω αγχωθει.Να σας πω βεβαια οτι ο μπαμπας μου ειναι παχυς το BMI του ειναι 36,75.Εχει υψος 1,73-1,75 και ειναι 110 κιλα και διαβασα οτι η παχυσαρκια ευθυνεται για το πρηξιμο των ποδιων οπως και η ακινησια η πολυ ορθοστασια.Παιρνει και φαρμακα γιατι εχει νευροπιεση οποτε πολλα μπορει να ειναι.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

αν δε φοραει τιποτα στενοπα******.

----------


## deleted-member-09-05-2016

οχι δεν φοραει στενα παπουτσια! παντα βαζει ανετα παπουτσια.

----------


## deleted_member27-11-2015

αποψε το βλεπω να εχει κρυο και λεω να ρολαρω μονος μου

----------


## Macgyver

> Τα ποδια του μπαμπα μου πρηζονται και κατω εκει που ειναι οι πατουσες εχει κατι λιγο μελανες φλεβιτσες.Την Δευτερα θα παμε σε γιατρο και θα δωσουμε και ουρα για να δουμε τι ειναι.Εκατσα και διαβασα στο ιντερνετ τι μπορει να ειναι (απο το πιο ακινδυνο μεχρι πολυ σοβαρες ασθενειες) εχω αγχωθει.Να σας πω βεβαια οτι ο μπαμπας μου ειναι παχυς το BMI του ειναι 36,75.Εχει υψος 1,73-1,75 και ειναι 110 κιλα και διαβασα οτι η παχυσαρκια ευθυνεται για το πρηξιμο των ποδιων οπως και η ακινησια η πολυ ορθοστασια.Παιρνει και φαρμακα γιατι εχει νευροπιεση οποτε πολλα μπορει να ειναι.


Οταν παχαινεις και δεν κινεισαι πολυ , τα ακρα ειναι αυτα που πρηζονται περισσοτερο , το ξερω απο τον φιλο μου τον γιατρο . Οπωσδηποτε πρεπει να χασει κιλα , η παχυσαρκια ειναι αιτια πολλων κακων .

----------


## deleted_member27-11-2015

Αυτες τις μερες ειδα μια κοπελα στο δρομο και θυμηθικα οτι τελευταια φορα που μιλησαμε με ειχε ρωτισει αν θα την παντρευτω και της ειχα απαντησει "δεν εχω που να σε βαλω αγαπη μου" και αλλαξα γρηγορα δρομο πριν με δει.κανενας δεν με πιστευει οταν λεω οτι εχω σοβαρευτει και οτι ψαχνω την μια μεσα στα εκατομυρια

----------


## deleted-member-09-05-2016

Δεν ξερω γιατι αλλα εκει που καθομαι μπορει να με παρει το παραπονο και να αρχισω να κλαιω η να κλαψω επειδη σκεφτομουν κατι ασχημο.Συμβαινει και σε εσας αυτο? ειναι φυσιολογικο?

----------


## elis

ΑΜΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΛΟΓΙΚΟ ΑΜΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΥΓΙΗΣ ΔΕ ΣΥΝΙΘΙΖΕΤΑΙ

----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

Δεν μπορείς να είσαι ευτυχισμένος, αν σκέφτεσαι πάντα μόνο τον εαυτό σου. Μέχρι να κάνεις χώρο στη ζωή σου για κάποιον εξίσου σημαντικό με σένα για τον εαυτό σου, πάντα θα ψάχνεσαι και θα είσαι χαμένος.
Richard Bach
Αμερικανός συγγραφέας

----------


## deleted-member-09-05-2016

Σκεφτομαι πως μερικους ανθρωπους τους βλεπεις εξω ομορφους, περιποιημενους και με ενα χαμογελο στο προσωπο.Τιποτα δεν προδιδει αυτα που περνανε! ομως δεν ειναι ετσι τελικα το χαμογελο και η εξωτερικη εμφανιση ειναι απλα μια μασκα.Δυστηχως οι περισσοτεροι ανθρωποι σηκωνουν τον σταυρο τους.

----------


## Macgyver

> Σκεφτομαι πως μερικους ανθρωπους τους βλεπεις εξω ομορφους, περιποιημενους και με ενα χαμογελο στο προσωπο.Τιποτα δεν προδιδει αυτα που περνανε! ομως δεν ειναι ετσι τελικα το χαμογελο και η εξωτερικη εμφανιση ειναι απλα μια μασκα.Δυστηχως οι περισσοτεροι ανθρωποι σηκωνουν τον σταυρο τους.



Οχι μερικοι , ολοι μας .

----------


## elis



----------


## elis

Η ΖΩΗ ΕΧΕΙ ΓΥΡΙΣΜΑΤΑ ΟΠΩΣ ΟΛΟΙ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΚΩΜΩΔΙΑ ΕΓΙΝΕ ΔΡΑΜΑ

----------


## elis

ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΤΕ ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΠΟΥ Μ ΕΙΧΑΤΕ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΠΕΞΩ 
ΦΙΛΙΚΑ

----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## elis

ΚΑΠΟΙΟΙ ΜΕ ΛΕΝΕ ΧΑΙΛΑΝΤΕΡ ΓΤ ΞΕΡΟΥΝ ΤΗ ΖΩΗ ΜΟΥ

----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## deleted_member27-11-2015

> ΚΑΠΟΙΟΙ ΜΕ ΛΕΝΕ ΧΑΙΛΑΝΤΕΡ ΓΤ ΞΕΡΟΥΝ ΤΗ ΖΩΗ ΜΟΥ


σε λενε χαιλαντερ γιατι οτι κερδισες το κερδισες με το σπαθι σου

----------


## elis

ΣΩΣΤΟ ΚΙ ΑΥΤΟ !!!!!!

----------


## elis

ΔΕ ΜΟΥ ΛΕΣ ΤΩΡΑ ΕΣΥ ΠΟΥ ΣΑΙ ΑΛΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ ΝΥΧΤΑΣ ΕΧΩ ΒΑΡΕΘΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΔΕΡΝΟΥΝΕ ΠΑΙΔΑΚΙΑ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΜΠΑΙΝΩ ΕΔΩ ΜΕΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΓΡΑΦΩ ΜΑΛΑΚΙΕΣ ΠΩΣ ΞΕΜΠΛΕΚΟΥΜΕ ΑΟΠ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΜΑΛΑΚΙΑ

----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## deleted_member27-11-2015

> ΔΕ ΜΟΥ ΛΕΣ ΤΩΡΑ ΕΣΥ ΠΟΥ ΣΑΙ ΑΛΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ ΝΥΧΤΑΣ ΕΧΩ ΒΑΡΕΘΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΔΕΡΝΟΥΝΕ ΠΑΙΔΑΚΙΑ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΜΠΑΙΝΩ ΕΔΩ ΜΕΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΓΡΑΦΩ ΜΑΛΑΚΙΕΣ ΠΩΣ ΞΕΜΠΛΕΚΟΥΜΕ ΑΟΠ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΜΑΛΑΚΙΑ


σε "δερνουν" απο εδω μεσα ή στην πραγματικοτητα?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## elis

ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΑΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ΟΠΥ ΝΟΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ ΕΚΕΙ ΕΞΩ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΝΩ ΠΡΩΤΟΝ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΒΑΡΑΝΕ
ΚΑΙ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΟΝ ΟΤΙ Ο ΤΡΟΠΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΙΔΙΚΟΣ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ΣΟΒΑΡΟΣ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΠΑΙΖΕΙ ΞΥΛΟ
ΔΕ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΕΣΠΑ ΕΓΩ ΤΟ ΔΗΛΩΝΩ ΧΑΒΑΛΕ ΣΑΣ ΚΑΝΩ ΑΝΤΕ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΜΕ ΟΠΥ ΘΑ ΠΑΕΙ Η ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ

----------


## elis

> σε "δερνουν" απο εδω μεσα ή στην πραγματικοτητα?


ΟΧΙ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΑ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΔΕ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΓΡΑΨΩ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΓΕΛΙΟ ΟΛΟ ΚΑΤΙ ΜΕ ΠΟΝΑΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΑΣΧΕΤΟ
ΓΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΛΕΩ Ο ΤΡΟΠΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ ΑΝΤΡΙΚΟΣ

----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## deleted-member-09-05-2016

Πηγα στα public να παρω το βιβλιο ''η δικη του Σωκρατη'' και ειχε τελειωσει! και ηταν και προσφορα μονο 3 ευρω!!! να δω τωρα αν θα το ξαναβρω σε προσφορα...

----------


## elis

ΔΕΣ ΤΟ ΣΤΟ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ ΣΤΑ ΑΓΓΛΙΚΑ ΤΟ ΓΥΡΙΣΑΝΕ ΞΑΝΑΚΑΝΑΝ ΤΗ ΔΙΚΗ ΜΕ ΣΥΓΧΡΟΝΟΥΣ ΤΡΟΠΟΥΣ
ΜΕ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΟΥΣ ΔΙΚΑΣΤΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΙΚΗΓΟΡΟΥΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΝΕ ΤΙ ΕΓΙΝΕ ΚΑΟΠΥ ΤΟ ΧΕΙ ΠΑΡΕΙ ΤΟ ΜΑΤΙ ΜΟΥ
ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΠΛΥ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΝ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΓΩ ΒΑΡΕΘΗΚΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΔΩ Η ΒΟΥΛΗ ΤΩΝ ΛΟΡΔΩΝ ΤΗΣ ΑΓΓΛΙΑΣ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΤΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΑΥΤΑ
ΞΑΝΑΞΑΝΟΥΝΕ ΔΙΚΕΣ ΜΕ ΠΑΝΑΡΧΑΙΑ ΘΕΜΑΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΣΕ ΜΟΡΦΗ ΝΤΟΚΙΜΑΝΤΕΡ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΙΚΑΣΤΗΡΙΟ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΑ
ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΠΑΝΤΩΣ

----------


## deleted-member-09-05-2016

Δεν το ηξερα elis! ευχαριστω!

----------


## elis

ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΝ ΣΑΝ ΙΔΕΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΑΜΑ ΤΟ ΔΕΙΣ ΘΑ ΨΙΛΟΞΕΝΕΡΩΣΕΙΣ ΓΤ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΙΚΑΣΤΗΡΙΟ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΟ
ΚΑΙ ΠΑΙΡΝΕΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΩΡΑ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΝΑ ΜΙΛΗΣΕΙ Ο ΚΑΘΕΝΑΣ ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΤΟ ΧΕΙ ΠΑΡΕΙ ΤΟ ΜΑΤΙ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΠΟΥ

----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## elis

ΕΓΩ ΝΑ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΗΣΩ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΠΗΚΑΝ ΣΤΟΝ ΚΟΠΟ ΝΑ ΦΤΙΑΞΟΥΝ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΒΙΝΤΕΟ
ΞΕΡΩ ΠΛΑΚΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΜΕΡΙΚΑ Μ ΑΡΕΣΟΥΝΕ ΟΝΤΩΣ

----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## Deleted240217a

Που τα βρίσκεις όλα αυτά, ρε έλις; Μπράβο σου, μεγάλη γκάμα από βίντεο.  :Smile:

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

οπου τα βρισκω κ γω...

----------


## Deleted240217a

> οπου τα βρισκω κ γω...


Βάζε κι εσύ τότε.  :Smile:

----------


## Gothly

πλήττω θανάσιμα! ξαφνικά δε μου κανει τπτ!

----------


## Fanoula

> πλήττω θανάσιμα! ξαφνικά δε μου κανει τπτ!


Σε νιώθω! Στα ίδια είμαστε.....

----------


## σακης

Σκεφτομαι οτι πρεπει να κανω ησυχια, ενω θελω να βαλω τα πριονια στα τερματα.

----------


## Guest17012017

Σκέφτομαι οτι η ρουτίνα μου δεν έχει τελειωμό

----------


## elis

> Που τα βρίσκεις όλα αυτά, ρε έλις; Μπράβο σου, μεγάλη γκάμα από βίντεο.


ΕΙΜΑΙ ΓΚΑΜΑΤΟΣ ΕΧΩ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΓΚΑΜΑ

----------


## σακης

Kαθε πρωι γεννιομαστε ξανα, απο εμας εξαρταται τι θα κανουμε,καλυτερα.

σακης ο βουδας.

----------


## Deleted240217a

Χαχαχα, έλις και σάκη!

----------


## deleted-member-09-05-2016

Κατεβασα και ειδα το insidious chapter 3 .Καλο ηταν αλλα το καλυτερο απ'ολα ηταν η ερμηνεια της Lin Shaye η γυναικα που κανει το μεντιουμ στην ταινια.

----------


## Κύκνος

> Κατεβασα και ειδα το insidious chapter 3 .Καλο ηταν αλλα το καλυτερο απ'ολα ηταν η ερμηνεια της Lin Shaye η γυναικα που κανει το μεντιουμ στην ταινια.


Όπως λες καλό ήταν...το περίμενα καλύτερο, δεν ενθουσιάστηκα...

----------


## elis

ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΑΣΤΟΡΑΚΟΣ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΩ ΟΤΙ ΤΑ ΜΑΣΤΟΡΙΑ ΞΕΡΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ
ΟΛΗ ΤΗΝ ΑΓΟΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ
ΑΠΛΑ ΞΕΡΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΟΤΙ ΚΙΝΕΙΤΑΙ ΚΙ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΚΙΝΕΙΤΑΙ
ΤΟ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΟΣΟΙ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΦΙΛΟ ΜΑΣΤΟΡΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΝΕ ΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΡΩΤΗΣΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΤΑ ΕΞΗΓΗΣΕΙ
ΕΓΩ ΠΑΠΑΝΤΖΙΛΙΚΙΑ ΚΑΝΩ

----------


## Deleted240217a

> ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΑΣΤΟΡΑΚΟΣ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΩ ΟΤΙ ΤΑ ΜΑΣΤΟΡΙΑ ΞΕΡΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ
> ΟΛΗ ΤΗΝ ΑΓΟΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ
> ΑΠΛΑ ΞΕΡΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΟΤΙ ΚΙΝΕΙΤΑΙ ΚΙ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΚΙΝΕΙΤΑΙ
> ΤΟ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΟΣΟΙ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΦΙΛΟ ΜΑΣΤΟΡΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΝΕ ΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΡΩΤΗΣΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΤΑ ΕΞΗΓΗΣΕΙ
> ΕΓΩ ΠΑΠΑΝΤΖΙΛΙΚΙΑ ΚΑΝΩ


Έλις ο παπαντζέλης

----------


## elis

ΤΡΕΛΛΟΣ+ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗΣ=ΠΑΝΤΡΕΛΗΣ

----------


## elis

ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΕΓΩ ΘΑ ΣΑΣ ΤΑ ΠΩ ΓΤ ΒΑΡΕΘΗΚΑ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΨΗ ΜΟΥ ΟΛΟΣ Ο ΚΟΣΜΟΣ ΒΑΣΙΖΕΤΑΙ ΣΕ ΜΑΛΑΚΙΕΣ
ΟΙ ΚΥΒΕΡΝΗΣΕΙΣ ΔΕ ΜΟΠΡΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΚΟΥΜΑΝΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΡΙΞΑΝ ΣΤΙΣ ΠΟΛΥΕΘΝΙΚΕΣ ΟΙ ΟΛΥΕΘΝΙΚΕΣ 
ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΑΝΑΘΕΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΜΑΛΑΚΙΕΣ ΣΤΟ ΕΞΩΤΕΡΙΚΟ ΠΑΡΑΓΟΥΝ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΥΣ ΜΕ ΜΕΙΩΜΕΝΕΣ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΤΗΤΕΣ
ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΟΠΩΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΟΝΤΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΑΓΟΥΝ ΧΡΗΜΑ ΕΔΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΜΙΚΡΗ ΧΩΡΑ
ΜΑΣ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΑΦΗΣΕΙ ΛΙΓΟ ΠΙΟ ΕΛΥΕΘΕΡΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΓΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΟΛΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΜΠΑΧΑΛΟ ΣΑΦΩΣ ΚΑΙ Ο ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ
ΕΧΕΙ ΑΠΕΡΙΟΡΙΣΤΕΣ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΤΗΤΕΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΑΥΤΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΚΟΥΜΑΝΤΟ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΒΡΕΙ ΕΝΑ ΤΡΟΠΟ 
ΝΑ ΠΑΡΑΓΟΥΝ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΥΣ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΜΑΖΕΥΤΕΙΤΕ ΔΕ ΞΕΡΩ ΤΙ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΕΤΕ ΕΓΩ ΠΡΟΤΕΙΝΩ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΕΡΓΑΣΤΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΚΡΑΤΗ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΠΟΛΥΕΘΝΙΚΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΧΙΛΙΑΔΕΣ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΣΩΣΤΗ ΚΑΙ ΖΥΓΙΣΜΕΝΗ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΕΓΩ ΠΡΟΤΕΙΝΩ
ΚΑΘΕ ΚΡΑΤΟΣ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΕΡΕΥΝΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΟΛΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΚΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΟΜΑΔΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΝΑ ΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΕΙ
ΤΑ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ ΝΑ ΞΕΡΟΥΝΕ ΚΙ ΑΥΤΟΙ ΤΙ ΑΟΠΦΑΣΙΣΕΙΣ ΠΕΡΝΟΥΝΕ ΟΧΙ ΚΟΥΤΟΥΡΟΥ ΤΕΣΠΑ ΕΓΩ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΜΙΚΡΟ ΜΟΥ ΜΥΑΛΟ
ΑΥΤΑ ΛΕΩ
ΦΙΛΙΚΑ

----------


## elis



----------


## deleted-member-09-05-2016

Πινω καφε φιλτρου,ακουω μουσικη (παντα ροκ! συγκεκριμενα papa roach) βαριεμαι και αναρωτιεμαι ποτε θα δροσισει και θα ριξει καμια βροχη.

----------


## elis

ΕΙΜΑΙ ΡΕΜΑΛΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ ΓΤ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΝΑ Μ ΑΓΑΠΗΣΕΙ
ΑΠΟ ΜΙΚΡΟΣ ΟΥΤΕ ΕΝΑΣ ΔΕ ΝΟΙΑΣΤΗΚΕ ΓΤ ΤΟ ΠΩΣ ΖΩ ΚΑΙ ΠΩΣ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΛΕΥΩ
ΚΑΙ ΠΩΣ ΜΕΓΑΛΩΣΑ ΟΥΤΕ ΕΝΑΣ ΤΟ ΡΙΞΑ ΣΤΗ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΣΩ 
ΝΑ ΑΝΤΑΠΕΞΕΛΘΩ ΤΙΣ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΙΕΣ ΤΗΣ ΖΩΗΣ ΜΟΥ ΟΤΙ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ Μ ΑΓΑΠΗΣΟΥΝ
ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΑΠΟΔΕΧΤΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΦΙΛΟΙ ΟΙ ΓΟΝΕΙΣ ΜΟΥ ΜΙΑ ΚΟΠΕΛΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ
ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΔΕ ΒΡΕΘΗΚΕ ΤΙ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΖΩΗ ΜΟΥ ΜΑΓΚΑΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΤΟΝ
ΑΓΑΠΑΕΙ Η ΓΥΝΑΙΚΑ ΤΟΥ ΜΑΓΚΑΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΣΥΝΕΝΟΕΙΤΕ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΤΟΥ
ΚΙ ΑΣ ΜΗ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΣΗΚΩΣΕΙ ΤΟ ΧΕΡΙ ΝΑ ΒΑΡΕΣΕΙ ΕΝΑ ΚΑΡΦΙ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΑΓΚΑΣ
ΕΤΣΙ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΑ ΟΤΙ ΟΙ ΣΥΜΠΟΛΙΤΕΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΙΟ ΜΑΓΚΕΣ
ΑΠΟ ΜΕΝΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΗΞΕΡΑ ΤΟ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕ ΜΕ ΕΚΟΒΕ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΠΑΝΤΩΝ ΤΩΡΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑ
ΚΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙΡΟΣ ΝΑ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣΕΙ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΑΜΥΘΙ ΜΟΥ 
ΦΙΛΙΚΑ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΩ ΣΑΣ ΕΙΠΑ ΣΧΕΔΟΝ ΟΤΙ ΞΕΡΩ ΚΙ ΑΣ ΜΕ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΠΕΞΩ ΚΙ ΕΔΩ 
ΚΑΙ ΑΦΗΣΑ ΚΛΗΡΟΝΟΜΙΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΕΙΧΑ ΝΑ ΔΩΣΩ ΔΛΔ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΚΑΙ ΨΥΧΗ ΑΥΤΑ ΕΔΩΣΑ

----------


## Deleted240217a

Ρε έλις σ'αγαπάμε εμείς, γιατί δεν το βλέπεις;

----------


## elis

ΔΥΣΤΗΧΩΣ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΑΓΑΠΗ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΙ ΛΕΕΙ Ο ΑΛΛΟΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΙ ΝΙΩΘΕΙΣ

----------


## Anakin

Οι περισσοτεροι ανθρωποι θεωρουν εξυπνο τον απλο φυσιολογικο ανθρωπο που ειναι μεσης εφυιας χωρις να καταλαβαινουν οτι ο εξυπνος ειναι πιο πανω απο το μεσο και αυτο για να θεωρουν και τους εαυτους τους εξυπνους.

----------


## elis

ΟΙ ΠΕΡΙΣΟΤΕΡΟΙ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΧΑΖΟΙ Η ΧΑΖΟΜΑΡΑ ΟΠΟΥ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΑΝΕΒΑΙΝΕΙ Η ΠΟΝΗΡΙΑ
ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΟΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΒΑΡΥΣ Ο ΤΡΟΠΟΣ ΖΩΗΣ ΠΑΛΙ ΑΝΕΒΑΙΝΕΙ Η ΠΟΝΗΡΙΑ ΠΧ ΦΤΩΧΕΣ ΧΩΡΕΣ ΜΕΤΑΞΥ ΑΥΤΩΝ ΚΑΙ Η ΕΛΛΑΔΑ
Ο ΜΕΣΟΣ ΕΛΛΗΝΑΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΤΟΥ ΑΧΥΡΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΟΣ
ΟΛΟΣ Ο ΤΡΟΠΟΣ ΖΩΗΣ ΜΑΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΚΟΣ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΔΙΑΣΚΕΔΑΣΗ ΚΛΠ
ΟΣΟ ΠΙΟ ΠΟΛΛΗ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΤΟΣΟ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΚΑΛΥΨΕΙΣ ΚΕΝΑ ΜΥΑΛΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΑ
ΑΠΟ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΑ ΟΙ ΕΞΥΠΝΟΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΝΙΚΗΣΟΥΝ ΤΙΣ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΙΕΣ ΤΗΣ ΖΩΗΣ ΣΧΕΔΟΝ ΚΑΜΙΑ
ΓΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΡΕΛΑΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΑ ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΟΙ ΒΛΑΚΕΣ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ
ΜΠΟΡΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΥΠΕΡΝΙΚΗΣΟΥΝ ΚΑΘΕ ΔΥΝΑΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΑΔΥΝΑΤΟ ΕΜΠΟΔΙΟ ΕΙΤΕ ΜΕ ΣΩΜΑΤΙΚΗ ΔΥΝΑΜΗ 
ΕΙΤΕ ΜΕ ΠΟΝΗΡΙΑ ΕΙΤΕ ΜΕ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ ΚΟΛΠΑ ΟΙ ΜΑΛΑΚΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΗ ΜΕΣΗ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ
ΔΛΔ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΛΙΓΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΧΑΡΙΣΜΑΤΑ ΤΟΥ ΒΛΑΚΑ ΜΗΝ ΑΠΟΡΕΙΤΕ
ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΠΟΥ ΟΛΟΙ ΓΥΡΩ ΣΑΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΑΛΑΚΕΣ ΘΕΩΡΟΥΜΑΣΤΕ ΕΞΥΠΝΟΣ ΛΑΟΣ
ΚΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΑΝΑΛΥΤΙΚΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΒΑΡΙΕΜΑΙ ΝΑ ΓΡΑΦΩ

----------


## Αλαφροίσκιωτος

Θελουμε και αλλο Ελις!!

----------


## deleted_member27-11-2015

τι εχετε παθει σημερα??ηρεμιστε ρε

----------


## Guest17012017

Για καποιον λογο ολοι εχουν γινει επιθετικοι σημερα

----------


## deleted_member27-11-2015

> Για καποιον λογο ολοι εχουν γινει επιθετικοι σημερα


χααχαχαχαχ ειρωνια

----------


## Guest17012017

κατα βαθος δεν ειμαι τοσο στραβος οσο δειχνω ξέρεις

----------


## deleted_member27-11-2015

> κατα βαθος δεν ειμαι τοσο στραβος οσο δειχνω ξέρεις


το μονο που ξερω ειναι οτι κανεις πιο δυσλειτουργικες τις συζητησεις.πες την γνωμη σου αλλα με καλυτερο τροπο αμα γινετε

----------


## Guest17012017

Καλά, ομολογω οτι τα τελευταια δεν ήταν και τόσο η γνωμη μου...Μαλλον ουτε κατα το ημιση αλλα τα ειπα και εγω στα νευρα μου...

----------


## Anakin

Αυτο που εγραψα δεν πηγαινε καπου συγκεκριμενα ηταν απλα μια σκεψη μου, επειδη ειδα να γραφεται ''γιατι ειναι ολοι τοσο επιθετικοι σημερα''.

----------


## deleted-member-09-05-2016

KEEP CALM AND WAIT FOR WINTER.

----------


## elis

ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΤΑ ΕΞΗΓΗΣΩ ΛΙΓΟ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΕΤΕ ΜΕ ΠΟΙΟΝ ΜΙΛΑΤΕ
ΖΩ ΤΡΙΑΝΤΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΜΕ ΠΕΡΙΕΡΓΕΣ ΣΥΝΘΗΚΕΣ ΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΚΗΣ ΑΠΟΜΟΝΩΣΗΣ
ΚΑΙ ΒΑΣΑΝΙΣΤΗΡΙΩΝ ΕΧΩ ΑΥΤΟΚΤΟΝΙΚΕΣ ΙΔΕΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΕΝΝΙΑ ΧΡΟΝΩΝ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ
ΝΑ ΕΙΧΑ ΠΕΘΑΝΕΙ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΩ ΔΕΚΑΟΧΤΩ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΡΧΙΣΕ ΤΟ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ
ΠΑΡΤΥ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΟΥΣΙΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΣΟΥΒΛΑΚΙΑ ΚΟΥΒΑΛΑΩ ΒΑΡΙΕΣ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΕΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΛΑΤΗ ΜΟΥ
ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΒΑΡΙΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΟΥΤΕ ΜΙΑ ΣΤΟ ΕΚΑΤΟΜΥΡΙΟ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΝΑ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΗΣΩ ΦΥΣΙΟΛΟΓΙΚΑ
ΠΡΩΤΟΝ ΓΤ ΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΜΟΥ ΧΑΛΑΣΕ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΟΝ ΓΤ ΚΟΥΡΑΣΤΗΚΑ ΝΑ ΜΑΧΟΜΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΑΠΟΚΤΗΣΩ ΟΥΤΕ ΚΑΝ ΤΑ ΑΥΤΟΝΟΗΤΑ
ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΕΔΟΜΕΝΑ ΔΕ ΜΕ ΝΟΙΑΖΕΙ ΤΙ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΝΑΝΕ ΑΛΛΑ ΜΕ ΝΟΙΑΖΕΙ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΜΟΥ ΧΑΛΑΣΕ
ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΤΑ ΧΩ ΚΑΛΑ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΜΟΥ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ Η ΣΥΜΦΩΝΙΑ ΗΤΑΝΕ ΚΑΝΕ ΟΤΙ ΘΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΘΑ ΠΕΘΑΝΕΙΣ
ΤΟ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΟ ΔΕΧΤΗΚΑ ΣΑΣ ΤΟ ΠΑ ΔΕ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΗΣΩ ΦΥΣΙΟΛΟΓΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΟΜΩΣ
ΕΤΣΙ ΚΑΙ ΓΩ ΜΠΗΚΑ ΕΔΩ ΜΕΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΡΧΙΣΑ ΤΙΣ ΠΑΠΑΡΙΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΒΓΗΚΕ ΣΕ ΚΑΛΟ Η ΟΛΗ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ
ΔΕ ΜΕ ΝΟΙΑΖΕΙ ΕΜΕΝΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΟΜΩΣ ΑΥΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΡΑΜΥΘΑΚΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΜΙΚΡΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΓΙ ΑΥΤΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΔΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΡΟΔΙΔΟΥΝ
ΓΙ ΑΥΤΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΤΡΩΝΕ ΣΟΥΒΛΑΚΙΑ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΒΥΣΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥ ΕΙΠΕΣ ΜΙΑ ΜΑΛΑΚΙΑ
ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΖΗΣΩ ΕΓΩ ΦΥΣΙΟΛΟΓΙΚΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΑΛΛΑΞΕΙ Ο ΚΟΣΜΟΣ ΔΕ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΜΙΑ
ΕΤΣΙ ΠΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΤΩΡΑ ΕΝΤΑΞΕΙ ΤΡΕΞΑΜΕ ΕΝΤΑΞΕΙ ΜΑΤΩΣΑΜΕ ΑΛΛΑ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ
ΕΠΙΘΥΜΙΑ ΑΧΡΕΙΑΣΤΑ ΧΑΡΗ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΝΑΝΕ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΖΗΣΕΙ ΕΓΩ ΔΕ ΔΙΟΡΘΩΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΜΕ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΟ
ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΧΑΛΑΣΕ ΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΜΟΥ ΠΩΣ ΤΟ ΛΕΝΕ ΡΕ ΜΑΝΙΑ ΟΥΤΕ ΝΑ ΠΕΘΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΔΕ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΕ

----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## Deleted240217a

Σκέφτομαι ότι πρέπει να παίρνω αντικαταθλιπτικά για να αντέξω των άλλων τα απωθημένα και τα ξεσπάσματα πάνω μου, κάνοντας κακό στον εαυτό μου, αφού οι άλλοι δεν πρόκειται ν' αλλάξουν ποτέ..........

----------


## σακης

Αυτη η ζεστη δεν παλευετε, θα αρχισω να τρεχω στους δρομους γυμνος, κυνηγημενος απο ενα τεραστιο κουνελο.....

----------


## σακης

Και για πειτε?

Την παλευετε?

----------


## σακης

Δεν παμε καλα, σε λιγο θ αρχισω να το πιστευω.

----------


## σακης

Ταιστε με παρανοια μπας και ζωντανεψω....

----------


## Gothly

> KEEP CALM AND WAIT FOR WINTER.


AYTO AKRIVWS!

----------


## deleted_member27-11-2015

Οταν αντιμιλαει η με γραφει με τον μοναδικο τροπο που ξερει οτι με τρελενει μου ερχετε να την φαω(μεταφορικα)

----------


## elis

ΤΩΡΑ ΤΑ ΛΕΜΕ ΩΡΑΙΑ ΕΔΩ ΜΕΣΑ

----------


## elis



----------


## deleted_member27-11-2015

βαι βαι

----------


## elis

ΑΜΑ ΡΕ ΨΗΛΕ ΖΟΡΙΚΟ ΤΟ ΣΟΝΓΚ

----------


## deleted_member27-11-2015

ζορικη ειναι η μερα

----------


## elis

ΔΕ ΛΕΩ Μ ΑΡΕΣΕΙ ΑΥΤΗ Η ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΟΤΙ ΝΙΩΘΕΙΣ ΑΠΛΑ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΔΕ ΞΕΡΩ ΠΟΙΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΙΟΣ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΕΙΣ
ΟΤΙ ΜΟΥ ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΠΙΟ ΖΟΡΙΚΟ ΤΕΣΠΑ ΒΑΖΕ ΕΣΥ ΕΓΩ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ ΟΛΑ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΑΚΟΥΩ ΑΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΖΟΡΙΚΑ

----------


## elis



----------


## Κύκνος

Σκέφτομαι ότι δεν είναι καθόλου καλό που με έπιασε τόσο έντονα η φοβία για να κοιμηθώ, αυτό μπορεί να αποβεί καταστροφικό ίσως για την υγεία μου ήδη μου προκαλεί εξάντληση και άσχημα σωματικά συμπτώματα η στέρηση ύπνου...

----------


## panagiwtis23

Εγώ σκέφτομαι πως έχω βαρεθεί την ζωή...
Και η η ζωή είναι τόσο σκατά ή έχω πέσει σε κατάθλιψη (που είμαι πάντα) ή είμαι τόσο αχάριστος...

----------


## Guest17012017

ΕΙΣΑΙ ΤΡΕΛΟΣ?? ΕΧΕΙΣ ΒΑΡΕΘΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΖΩΗ ΠΟΥ ΑΠΛΟΧΕΡΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΡΟΣΦΕΡΑΜΕ ΟΛΟΙ ΜΑΣ ΕΣΤΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΜΜΕΣΩΣ?? Βαρεθηκες αυτήν την τόσο όμορφη ζωή με τα αυτοκινητα, τα καυσαερια, τα σκουπιδια, την ρουτίνα, την συνεχη καταστροφη του περιβάλλοντος, την διαρκή και αιωνια διεφθαρμενη κοινωνία μας, την φτώχεια, τα ψέματα, τις μελαγχολιες, τις ασθενειες, τα κωλοπαιδα, τους πολιτικους, τους φορους, τα χαμενα παιδικα όνειρα και ό,τι αλλο συνεπαγεται την ζωη ενος μεσου καθημερινου ανθρωπου?? Η συγχρονη ζωή του μεσου ανθρωπου είναι σχεδόν τόσο όμορφη όσο και η πατημενη γεματη χοντρες μυγες κοπρια ενος σκύλου με καουρες, ενταξει οχι τοσο, λιγοτερο ομορφη, και λες απλα οτι την βαρεθηκες??...Η ζωή φιλε μου ειναι ένα ουράνιο δώρο σχεδον τοσο ελκυστικο όσο και η κουτσουλια ενος περιστεριου στην μαπα την ωρα που περνας την διασταυρωση με αποτελεσμα να σε πατησει ο ταδε ταριφας(το τι βρισιδι θα σου ριξει μετα για το αιμα που θα πεσει στο παρμπριζ του δεν λεγεται), φιλε μου στον κοσμο υπαρχουν τοσοι τοξικομανεις, τοσοι ανθρωποι με πονους σωματικους και ψυχικους, φτωχεια, μιζερια, αρρωστειες, εκμεταλευση, ψεματα χειρότερα και απο το πιο ακραιο θριλερ και εσυ πετας απλα <<βαρεθηκα>>?? Που πορευομεθα?? Φιλε μου η ζωη δεν ειναι βαρετη, τουλαχιστον οχι περισσοτερη βαρετη απο ενα σοου του μαρκου του σεφερλυ, ισως θα μπορουσε να ειναι ασκοπη σχεδον τοσο οσο ενας πολιτικος διαλογος του τσιπρα, θα μπορουσε να ειναι γελοία και βλακωδης σαν τις ατζαμοσυνη του γιαννη του βαρουφακη, μπορει να την μισησεις με ολη σου την δυναμη και εσυ λες απλα οτι την βαριεσαι??...Δεν ειναι λογικο στην συγχρονη κοινωνια της μισθωτης δουλειας που ολοι μας εργαζομαστε χαρουμενοι και ευτυχισμενοι καταπατοντας τα εργατικα μας δικαιωματα προς χαριν των πλουσιων συγχρονων "Λουδοβικων" μας να υπαρχει εστω και ενας ανθρωπος που να βαριεται την ζωη του, δεν βλεπεις ποσο ομορφη μας εχουν κανει την ζωη μας οι καλοι και πανεξυπνοι ηγετες μας??

----------


## Macgyver

> Εγώ σκέφτομαι πως έχω βαρεθεί την ζωή...
> Και η η ζωή είναι τόσο σκατά ή έχω πέσει σε κατάθλιψη (που είμαι πάντα) ή είμαι τόσο αχάριστος...


Παναγιωτη δεν εισαι αχαριστος , απλα ειναι σοβαρη η κατασταση σου , και ειναι φυσιολογικο να υπαρχουν περιοδοι που να αισυθανεσαι οτι δεν αντεχεις αλλο .

----------


## Guest17012017

Ευτυχως η καλη μας εκκλησια υπο του φως του καλου επουρανιου μπαμπακα το εκανε παλι το θαυμα της...Η ομοφυλοφιλια ειναι ψυχιατρικη ασθενεια και οι ομοφυλοφιλοι ανθρωποι με ψυχολογικα που ομως μπορουν να τα λυσουν και να πανε στην βασιλεια του θεουλη-daddy αν επισκεπτουν πνευματικο ή ψυχολογο και λυσουν το κουσουρακι τους...FUCK YEAHHHH

----------


## Guest17012017

Εσείς οι χριστιανοι ειστε πολύ υποκριτές και ψευτες...Όταν καποιος αγνωστος στο διαδικτυο σε απλο φορουμακι ισχυριζεται εμμεσα κατι ασχημο για τις λεσβιες μονο που δεν τον παιρνετε με τις πετρες και δεν φωναζετε το 100 να τον κλεισετε μεσα, οταν ομως οι τραγοπαπες κατηγορουν φανεροτατα και αμεσοτατα τους ομοφυλοφιλους τους αρσενοκοιτες, και οτι κανουν βδελυγμα με αυτο τους το κολασιμο αμαρτημα εσεις κανετε και το σταυρο σας σε ενδειξη αγαπης και σεβασμου των λογων τους...

----------


## Deleted240217a

Όλα τα ξέρεις περαστικέ! Μπράβο! Που το ξέρεις ότι είμαστε χριστιανοί; Και χριστιανός να είναι κάποιος, άλλο να πιστεύει στην ελευθερία του ατόμου και άλλο να μην ξέρει αν θα δεχτεί ο Θεός κάποιον στο βασίλειό του εξαιτίας ιδιαίτερων προτιμήσεων.

----------


## Deleted240217a

Σκέφτομαι ότι μπαίνω εδώ μέσα να νιώσω λίγο καλά και γίνομαι πολύ χειρότερα! Πολύ λυπάμαι για την κατάντια αυτού του φόρουμ.........

----------


## Κύκνος

Εμένα πάλι με βοηθάει αρκετά, είναι στιγμές που δεν ξέρω τι θα έκανα αν δεν υπήρχε...

----------


## Deleted240217a

Θα ήταν πολύ καλό αν πρόσεχε ο καθένας τι έγραφε και σκεφτόταν πολύ καλά πριν γράψει κάτι.........Με το να γράφουμε ότι βλακεία μας κατέβει τα κάνουμε χειρότερα τα πράγματα από ότι είναι, εγώ πιστεύω δεν υπάρχει σωτηρία πουθενά, όπου και να πας θα συναντήσεις κακία, μίσος, αδιαφορία, και το φόρουμ μια μικρογραφία της κοινωνίας είναι, φταίει η πλύση εγκεφάλου, φταίνε οι ίδιοι οι άνθρωποι δεν ξέρω, πάντως σωτηρία ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ, δεν ξέρεις από που να πιαστείς, γι'αυτό αυτοκτονούνε τόσοι.......

----------


## Κύκνος

> Θα ήταν πολύ καλό αν πρόσεχε ο καθένας τι έγραφε και σκεφτόταν πολύ καλά πριν γράψει κάτι.........Με το να γράφουμε ότι βλακεία μας κατέβει τα κάνουμε χειρότερα τα πράγματα από ότι είναι, εγώ πιστεύω δεν υπάρχει σωτηρία πουθενά, όπου και να πας θα συναντήσεις κακία, μίσος, αδιαφορία, και το φόρουμ μια μικρογραφία της κοινωνίας είναι, φταίει η πλύση εγκεφάλου, φταίνε οι ίδιοι οι άνθρωποι δεν ξέρω, πάντως σωτηρία ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ, δεν ξέρεις από που να πιαστείς, γι'αυτό αυτοκτονούνε τόσοι.......


Εντάξει, δυστυχώς συμβαίνουν κι αυτά αλλά εγώ θα έλεγα να προσπαθήσουμε να επωφεληθούμε από τα θετικά του φόρουμ κι από ανθρώπους που λένε κάτι για να βοηθήσουν, υπάρχουν και τέτοια μέλη...
Εγώ πάντως έχω βοηθηθεί κάπως εδώ μέσα σε διάφορα θέματα αλλά και στις αυτοκτονικές μου τάσεις/τάσεις αυτοτραυματισμού...

----------


## Deleted240217a

Δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να συνεννοηθώ με κανέναν εδώ μέσα! Ο μόνος λόγος που μπαίνω είναι για επικοινωνία αλλά στο τέλος δεν θα έχω με ποιόν να επικοινωνήσω, παρά μόνο με νέα μέλη που ζητούν βοήθεια! Κατά τ' άλλα δεν με βοηθάει το φόρουμ να λύσω τα προβλήματά μου, χαίρομαι όμως που βοήθησε εσένα γιατί όσο να το κάνεις οι τάσεις αυτοκτονίας και αυτοτραυματισμού είναι κάτι πολύ άσχημο να τις βιώνεις...

----------


## Κύκνος

Σκέφτομαι ότι πρέπει να λούσω τα μαλλιά μου για τη δουλειά αύριο και πρέπει να βρω την διάθεση οπωσδήποτε, δεν μπορώ να πάω σ' αυτά τα χάλια αλλά προς το παρόν μου φαίνεται βουνό κι ας είναι κάτι τόσο απλό...μου φαίνεται με τριγυρίζει μια μίνι κρίση κατάθλιψης πάλι...

----------


## Κύκνος

> Δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να συνεννοηθώ με κανέναν εδώ μέσα! Ο μόνος λόγος που μπαίνω είναι για επικοινωνία αλλά στο τέλος δεν θα έχω με ποιόν να επικοινωνήσω, παρά μόνο με νέα μέλη που ζητούν βοήθεια! Κατά τ' άλλα δεν με βοηθάει το φόρουμ να λύσω τα προβλήματά μου, χαίρομαι όμως που βοήθησε εσένα γιατί όσο να το κάνεις οι τάσεις αυτοκτονίας και αυτοτραυματισμού είναι κάτι πολύ άσχημο να τις βιώνεις...


Ευχαριστώ!!!

Τώρα για σένα, προσπάθησε νομίζω είχες ανοίξει και θέμα αλλά αυτή τη στιγμή είμαι ακόμα από τον ύπνο και δεν θυμάμαι καλά σε ποια ενότητα...δεν πήρες καμιά απάντηση που να σε βοήθησε;

----------


## Deleted240217a

Δεν είναι το θέμα αυτό, κάποια προβλήματα είναι προσωρινά και φεύγουν και έρχονται άλλα, το πρόβλημά μου τώρα είναι ότι δεν έχω άτομο να συνεννοηθώ, κανείς δεν μου λέει σχεδόν μια καλή κουβέντα, μπαίνω στο φόρουμ και γράφουν όλο αρνητικά, με ρίχνουν, άλλος μιλάει για μαχαίρια, δηλαδή που να βρεις ηρεμία; Υπάρχει πολύ μίσος όπως είπα, ο ένας θέλει να φάει τον άλλον, έχουν υποστεί όλοι πλύση εγκεφάλου, ο παραλογισμός στο μεγαλείο του! Έχω κι εγώ κατάθλιψη, δεν μπορώ να κουνηθώ ούτε από το κρεβάτι, δεν έχω άλλες δυνάμεις να κάνω τίποτα παρά μόνο να πάω για έναν καφέ αλλά και αυτό κατάλαβα δεν με βοηθάει σε κάτι! Και κάποιοι λένε για ανθρώπους που κλαίγονται, ε όχι, δεν βγαίνει η ζωή έτσι με το να σε κρίνουν για το παραμικρό!

----------


## Κύκνος

> Δεν είναι το θέμα αυτό, κάποια προβλήματα είναι προσωρινά και φεύγουν και έρχονται άλλα, το πρόβλημά μου τώρα είναι ότι δεν έχω άτομο να συνεννοηθώ, κανείς δεν μου λέει σχεδόν μια καλή κουβέντα, μπαίνω στο φόρουμ και γράφουν όλο αρνητικά, με ρίχνουν, άλλος μιλάει για μαχαίρια, δηλαδή που να βρεις ηρεμία; Υπάρχει πολύ μίσος όπως είπα, ο ένας θέλει να φάει τον άλλον, έχουν υποστεί όλοι πλύση εγκεφάλου, ο παραλογισμός στο μεγαλείο του! Έχω κι εγώ κατάθλιψη, δεν μπορώ να κουνηθώ ούτε από το κρεβάτι, δεν έχω άλλες δυνάμεις να κάνω τίποτα παρά μόνο να πάω για έναν καφέ αλλά και αυτό κατάλαβα δεν με βοηθάει σε κάτι! Και κάποιοι λένε για ανθρώπους που κλαίγονται, ε όχι, δεν βγαίνει η ζωή έτσι με το να σε κρίνουν για το παραμικρό!


Αυτό με τα μαχαίρια δεν το είδα κι ευτυχώς, δεν θα επεκταθώ για να μην σε κάνω κι εγώ χειρότερα...
Τώρα όσον αφορά το άλλο που λες μην τα παίρνεις όλα προσωπικά και μην δίνεις σημασία, ο καθένας έχει τα δικά του προβλήματα και τα αντιμετωπίζει διαφορετικά...δεν είμαστε όλοι τόσο δυνατοί κι εγώ "κλαίγομαι" πολλές φορές όταν δεν αντέχω...δεν θα πάψω να εκφράζομαι, αν κάποιοι ενοχλούνται γι' αυτό υπάρχει κι η λίστα αγνόησης...

----------


## Deleted240217a

> Αυτό με τα μαχαίρια δεν το είδα κι ευτυχώς, δεν θα επεκταθώ για να μην σε κάνω κι εγώ χειρότερα...
> Τώρα όσον αφορά το άλλο που λες μην τα παίρνεις όλα προσωπικά και μην δίνεις σημασία, ο καθένας έχει τα δικά του προβλήματα και τα αντιμετωπίζει διαφορετικά...δεν είμαστε όλοι τόσο δυνατοί κι εγώ "κλαίγομαι" πολλές φορές όταν δεν αντέχω...δεν θα πάψω να εκφράζομαι, αν κάποιοι ενοχλούνται γι' αυτό υπάρχει κι η λίστα αγνόησης...


Τι εννοείς να με κάνεις χειρότερα; Όχι προτιμώ να μου πεις την αλήθεια παρά να μου την κρύψεις........εκτός και αν εννοείς ότι κι εσένα σ' αρέσουν για τον εαυτό σου, τότε δεν έχω συμβουλή να σου δώσω, παρά μόνο ότι πρέπει να πάρεις αντικαταθλιπτικά.....Ναι οκ, καλύτερα να "κλαιγόμαστε" παρά να ξεσπάμε πάνω σε άλλους, εμένα αυτή είναι η αρχή μου, τώρα αν κάποιος θεωρεί τον εαυτό του έξυπνο επειδή κάνει το αντίθετο οκ, αυτός έχει το πρόβλημα και έχει μεγάλη ιδέα για τον εαυτό του........

----------


## Κύκνος

> Τι εννοείς να με κάνεις χειρότερα; Όχι προτιμώ να μου πεις την αλήθεια παρά να μου την κρύψεις........εκτός και αν εννοείς ότι κι εσένα σ' αρέσουν για τον εαυτό σου, τότε δεν έχω συμβουλή να σου δώσω, παρά μόνο ότι πρέπει να πάρεις αντικαταθλιπτικά.....Ναι οκ, καλύτερα να "κλαιγόμαστε" παρά να ξεσπάμε πάνω σε άλλους, εμένα αυτή είναι η αρχή μου, τώρα αν κάποιος θεωρεί τον εαυτό του έξυπνο επειδή κάνει το αντίθετο οκ, αυτός έχει το πρόβλημα και έχει μεγάλη ιδέα για τον εαυτό του........


Όχι, δεν μου αρέσουν απλά επειδή τα έχω χρησιμοποιήσει πάνω μου στο παρελθόν κι επειδή έχω ακόμα την τάση αυτή γι' αυτό καλύτερα που δεν το είδα γιατί επηρεάζομαι εύκολα και μπορεί να θέλω πάλι να κοπώ...παίρνω αντικαταθλιπτικά και όχι μόνο...ένα σωρό χάπια για να αντέχω...

----------


## Deleted240217a

Κύκνε λυπάμαι.......διάβασα δίπλα τι έγραφες για το βιασμό........μακάρι να μην το είχες περάσει ποτέ αυτό, είναι μεγάλη κουβέντα να λες ότι ήταν χειρότερο από θάνατο και να έχεις κάνει απόπειρες από ότι ξέρω.......να το δεις πιο χαλαρά το θέμα αν μπορείς, μην το παίρνεις τόσο βαριά γιατί εσένα βλάπτεις πάνω από όλα........λυπάμαι που το πέρασες και πάλι.....

----------


## Κύκνος

> Κύκνε λυπάμαι.......διάβασα δίπλα τι έγραφες για το βιασμό........μακάρι να μην το είχες περάσει ποτέ αυτό, είναι μεγάλη κουβέντα να λες ότι ήταν χειρότερο από θάνατο και να έχεις κάνει απόπειρες από ότι ξέρω.......να το δεις πιο χαλαρά το θέμα αν μπορείς, μην το παίρνεις τόσο βαριά γιατί εσένα βλάπτεις πάνω από όλα........λυπάμαι που το πέρασες και πάλι.....


Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ για την στήριξη...τώρα που το θυμάμαι δυσκολεύομαι να αναπνεύσω...προσπαθώ να κάνω ότι καλύτερο μπορώ, έχω πολύ καιρό να προσπαθήσω να κοπώ ή ακόμα χειρότερα να κάνω απόπειρα κι ελπίζω να συνεχίσω έτσι γιατί φοβάμαι πως αν ξανακυλήσω πολύ δύσκολα θα συνέλθω ξανά...κυρίως γι' αυτό λέω ότι με βοηθάει το φόρουμ, γιατί μπορώ να μιλήσω για θέματα που δεν μπορώ να πω αλλού εκτός από την ψυχολόγο μου αλλά αυτή την βλέπω μια φορά την εβδομάδα και πολλές φορές χρειάζομαι να μιλήσω και σε στιγμές εκτός από το ραντεβού μας...

----------


## Deleted240217a

Οκ καλά κάνεις και τα λες εδώ......εγώ απλά παίρνω πολλά αρνητικά στοιχεία ενώ το μόνο θετικό είναι η επικοινωνία.........τεσπα, νομίζω το αναλύσαμε διεξοδικά.........προσπάθησε να είσαι δυνατή και να σκέφτεσαι θετικά, είσαι νέα γυναίκα από ότι ξέρω και πρέπει να βλέπεις τα θετικά, όσο δύσκολο και αν είναι ξέχασε ότι σε βασανίζει, δεν σου αξίζει.

----------


## Κύκνος

> Οκ καλά κάνεις και τα λες εδώ......εγώ απλά παίρνω πολλά αρνητικά στοιχεία ενώ το μόνο θετικό είναι η επικοινωνία.........τεσπα, νομίζω το αναλύσαμε διεξοδικά.........προσπάθησε να είσαι δυνατή και να σκέφτεσαι θετικά, είσαι νέα γυναίκα από ότι ξέρω και πρέπει να βλέπεις τα θετικά, όσο δύσκολο και αν είναι ξέχασε ότι σε βασανίζει, δεν σου αξίζει.


Ναι, οκ, είμαι ακόμα αρκετά νέα κι έχω ακόμα χρόνο να φτιάξω καινούρια ζωή οπότε πρέπει να προσπαθήσω αρκετά χρόνια υπέφερα κι είναι άδικο να συνεχίσω να υποφέρω για άλλα τόσα μέχρι να πεθάνω από φυσικό θάνατο...και μάλιστα χωρίς να φταίω κι εξαιτίας ενός αλήτη...δεν ξέρω που θα βρω τη δύναμη αλλά δεν θα του κάνω τη χάρη...

----------


## Deleted240217a

Έτσι μπράβο........

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ειναι αρκετα ενδιαφερον αυτο που ειχε πει ο αινσταιν το οτι η εξυπναδα εχει καπιο οριο ενω η βλακεια ειναι απεριοριστη... αυτο σημαινει οτι με την πολυ εξυπναδα καπια στιγμη θα αρχισει να τελιωνει η βενζινη κ τελικα *δε θα ξερεις τι να πεις* αλλα με τη βλακεια θα μιλας ακαταπαυστα.. αρα πιος στο τελος θα βγει νικητης? ισως για αυτο τελικα οι ανθρωποι συνδεονται μεταξυ τους *οταν ενωνουν τις βλακειες που εκαναν στη ζωη τους* γιατι ετσι θα υπαρχει ΑΠΕΡΙΟΡΙΣΤΟ υλικο για να κουβεντιαζουν τα λαθη τους *μια* ζωη.. σχεδον.. η εξυπναδα καπου σε παγιδευει σε μια τελειοτητα που στο τελος αρχιζει να εξανληται ο μονος τροπος ομως για διατηρισεις την οπια επαφη με το συνομηλιτη σου ειναι να βρεις ΑΠΕΡΙΟΡΙΣΤΑ θεματα να μιλας μαζι του.

----------


## Macgyver

Σκεφτομαι το περιφημο ' δυο πραματα στην ζωη ειναι βεβαια , ο θανατος και οι φοροι ' , ο θανατος ομως δεν αλλαζει , οι φοροι ? !!!!!

----------


## Guest17012017

Οι φόροι ειναι μακράν χειρότεροι απο τον θανατο και επειδη σε ολη μας την ζωη πρεπει να πληρωνουμε φορους αμεσα και εμμεσα καταληγουμε οτι η ζωη ειναι με την σειρα της χειροτερη απο τον θανατο...Τα λεω σωστα μακ?

----------


## Guest17012017

Ο αλεξαντρος77 παλιοτερα με ελεγε "κασανδρα" για τις αποψεις μου σχετικα με την ζωη και τον θανατο και κανεις δεν γουσταρει τις "κασσανρες" ελεγε...Ξεχναει οτι η Κασσανδρα ήξερε τα παντα και ειχε προβλεψει ορθα τα παντα που ισχυαν(Δουρειος Ιππος) αλλα οι αλλοι γυρω της ηταν "τυφλοι" και δεν την πιστευαν...Στο τελος τελος εβαλαν μυαλο μα ηταν πια αργα...

----------


## Macgyver

> Οι φόροι ειναι μακράν χειρότεροι απο τον θανατο και επειδη σε ολη μας την ζωη πρεπει να πληρωνουμε φορους αμεσα και εμμεσα καταληγουμε οτι η ζωη ειναι με την σειρα της χειροτερη απο τον θανατο...Τα λεω σωστα μακ?




φιλε Περαστικε , σουγραψα στο ' πως αισθανεσθε ' μια παραγραφουλα , ειδα οτι την διαβασες . Συμφωνω οτο οι φοροι ειναι χειροτεροι απο τον θανατο , αφου ο θανατος ειναι βεβαιος και δεν τον θεωρω κακο , για μενα ειναι οπως πριν γεννηθεις . Πριν γεννηθεις αισθανοσουν ασχημα ? οχι βεβαια . Τωρα αν ο θανατος ειναι χειροτερος απ την ζωη , εξαρταται την οπτικη γωνια . Αν δεις ρεαλιστικα το πραμα , η ζωη ειναι 5 πικρες , 1 χαρα , οι σχεσεις ειναι περιπλοκες , παραλογες , η ζωη ειναι λιγο μιζερη , ενιοτε γινεται πολυ δυσκολη , προτιμω να αυταπατωμαι , να παραμυθιαζομαι , να μην σκεφτομαι τι νοημα εχει η ζωη , δεν το θεωρω κακο , αλλα περναω καλα ετσι . Βεβαια πρεπει να ομολογησω οτι ειμαι απο τους ευνοημενους απο την ζωη , εχω ζησει ομορφα . Αμα μεγαλωνα στην τωρινη εποχη , δεν ξερω τι γνωμη θα ειχα . 
Το χειροτερο σεναριο για σενα , ειναι να ισχυει η θεωρια της μετενσαρκωσης . Φαντασου να ξαναρθεις , και να ξαναρχεσαι συνεχως σε αυτη την ζωη !!!!

----------


## deleted_member27-11-2015

πρεπει να σταματησω να την βλεπω στον υπνο μου γιατι ξυπναω το πρωι και φρικαρω

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

πρεπει να σταματησω να τον σκεφτομαι γιατι θα με αποτρελανει....

----------


## deleted_member27-11-2015

> πρεπει να σταματησω να τον σκεφτομαι γιατι θα με αποτρελανει....


ωωωωπ ποια ειναι αυτη η εκδοχη της ιστοριας σου?

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

...πρεπει να φυγω ...αυτο πρεπει να κανω... να το παρω αποφαση και να φυγω!...

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> ωωωωπ ποια ειναι αυτη η εκδοχη της ιστοριας σου?


τι να σου λέω τωρα? πες την δικη σου πρωτα

----------


## deleted_member27-11-2015

> τι να σου λέω τωρα? πες την δικη σου πρωτα


ας πουμε οτι παιζω εγω με ολες τους και βρεθηκε η μια να παιξει μαζυ μου,τοσο απλα ειναι η μια στο εκατομυριο και παιζει μαζυ μου σαν να ειμαι πιτσιρικας.

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> ας πουμε οτι παιζω εγω με ολες τους και βρεθηκε η μια να παιξει μαζυ μου,τοσο απλα ειναι η μια στο εκατομυριο και παιζει μαζυ μου σαν να ειμαι πιτσιρικας.


και καπως ετσι το παιχνιδι αποκταει περισσοτερο ενδιαφερον ε?

----------


## deleted_member27-11-2015

> και καπως ετσι το παιχνιδι αποκταει περισσοτερο ενδιαφερον ε?


μπααα δεν μου αρεσει να χανω ή μαλλον καλυτερα,δεν χανω.και αμα παιξω με την συγκεκριμενη ειμαι καμενος απο χερι...

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

απαγορευτικο ε?

----------


## deleted_member27-11-2015

> απαγορευτικο ε?


ετσι το βλεπω.αλλα θελω να κανω πραγματα μαζυ της(κοιτα να δεις ποσο χαμηλα εχω πεσει)(απο την πρωτη στιγμη που την ειδα,που μπηκε σε μια αιθουσα και καθομουν ορθιος απεναντυ και την κοιτασα να μιλαει,και εγω ειμουνα με ηλιθιο χαμογελο)

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> ετσι το βλεπω.αλλα θελω να κανω πραγματα μαζυ της(κοιτα να δεις ποσο χαμηλα εχω πεσει)(απο την πρωτη στιγμη που την ειδα,που μπηκε σε μια αιθουσα και καθομουν ορθιος απεναντυ και την κοιτασα να μιλαει,και εγω ειμουνα με ηλιθιο χαμογελο)


χαχαχα... τελεια! κεραυνοβολος και ασιγαστος ερωτας!... και γτ ειναι απαγορευτικο?

----------


## deleted_member27-11-2015

> χαχαχα... τελεια! κεραυνοβολος και ασιγαστος ερωτας!... και γτ ειναι απαγορευτικο?


εεεε τι να σου πω δεν ξερω

----------


## Gothly

> εεεε τι να σου πω δεν ξερω


μα δν ελεγες οτι τα εχει με αλλον?

----------


## deleted_member27-11-2015

> μα δν ελεγες οτι τα εχει με αλλον?


ποιος τον γ@μ@ει τον αλλον

----------


## Gothly

> ποιος τον γ@μ@ει τον αλλον


leptomereies.. e..

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> μα δν ελεγες οτι τα εχει με αλλον?


καλησπέρα gothly εχουμε θεμα περι ερωτων και αλλων δαιμονων...πες μας και εσυ τους δικους σου δαιμονες

----------


## deleted_member27-11-2015

> καλησπέρα gothly εχουμε θεμα περι ερωτων και αλλων δαιμονων...πες μας και εσυ τους δικους σου δαιμονες


πες μας εσυ κατι ξεκινησες πριν

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> ποιος τον γ@μ@ει τον αλλον


ε που ιζ δε προμπλεμ τοτε?

----------


## deleted_member27-11-2015

> ε που ιζ δε προμπλεμ τοτε?


λοιπον κοιτα θα κανω μια πολυ καλη τελευταια προσπαθεια μαζυ της και θα σε ενημερωσω που ειναι το προβλημα.

----------


## Gothly

> καλησπέρα gothly εχουμε θεμα περι ερωτων και αλλων δαιμονων...πες μας και εσυ τους δικους σου δαιμονες


καλησπέρα rea
εγω τον βρηκα τον "δαιμονα" μου :P
πες μας κι εσυ ναι.

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> πες μας εσυ κατι ξεκινησες πριν


χαχαχα...ακου αρχηγε μου..οταν τελειωσεις εσυ θα πουμε και εμεις..αλλα με αφησες στη μεση..ε γκοθλι?

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> καλησπέρα rea
> εγω τον βρηκα τον "δαιμονα" μου :P
> πες μας κι εσυ ναι.


χαχαχα...3 δαιμονισμενοι!!...καλα πάμε... τουλαχιστον εσυ εισαι μαζι του?

----------


## deleted_member27-11-2015

> χαχαχα...ακου αρχηγε μου..οταν τελειωσεις εσυ θα πουμε και εμεις..αλλα με αφησες στη μεση..ε γκοθλι?


ωωωωωχ το παιζεις σκληρα  :Stick Out Tongue:  ωραια πες αποριες

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> λοιπον κοιτα θα κανω μια πολυ καλη τελευταια προσπαθεια μαζυ της και θα σε ενημερωσω που ειναι το προβλημα.


ετσι μπραβο! να βλέπω λίγη δραση...κανε μια ΚΑΛΗ προσπαθεια και μετα τα βρισκουμε στους πονους  :Wink:

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> ωωωωωχ το παιζεις σκληρα  ωραια πες αποριες


σου ειπα την απορια μου... που κωλονεις?

----------


## deleted_member27-11-2015

> σου ειπα την απορια μου... που κωλονεις?


Ειναι λιγο περιπλοκο.καιτην τελευταια φορα που κολησα με καποια οταν την πετυχα πριν λιγονκαιρο μετα απο χρονια τυχαια να δουλευει σερβιτορα σε καφετερεια που πηγα,ουτε τι καφε πινω δεν μπορουσα να της πω ποσο μαλλον να απαντησω στις ερωτησεις που μου εκανε.δεν ειμαι ευκολος ανθρωπος αμα δειξω ενδιαφερον και δεν παρω τιποτα φερομαι περιεργα και μου μαινουν αποθυμενα

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Ειναι λιγο περιπλοκο.καιτην τελευταια φορα που κολησα με καποια οταν την πετυχα πριν λιγονκαιρο μετα απο χρονια τυχαια να δουλευει σερβιτορα σε καφετερεια που πηγα,ουτε τι καφε πινω δεν μπορουσα να της πω ποσο μαλλον να απαντησω στις ερωτησεις που μου εκανε.δεν ειμαι ευκολος ανθρωπος αμα δειξω ενδιαφερον και δεν παρω τιποτα φερομαι περιεργα και μου μαινουν αποθυμενα


καταλαβα... για αλλη μια φορα ο εαυτος μας ειναι το μεγαλύτερο εμπόδιο!

----------


## deleted_member27-11-2015

> καταλαβα... για αλλη μια φορα ο εαυτος μας ειναι το μεγαλύτερο εμπόδιο!


Κατι τετοιο(και αυτο που σου εγραψα σε μυνημα ειναι ενα εμποδιο)

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Κατι τετοιο(και αυτο που σου εγραψα σε μυνημα ειναι ενα εμποδιο)


ναι το ειδα μολις τωρα... εισαι μικρος αν θυμαμαι καλα... τι ηλικια εχεις...?

----------


## Gothly

> χαχαχα...3 δαιμονισμενοι!!...καλα πάμε... τουλαχιστον εσυ εισαι μαζι του?


nai nai πιο μαζι δε γινεται :P

o legalize πιστευω δε μπορει να παραδεχτει οτι τα εχει με αλλον κ οτι αυτο ειναι το προβλημα. 
βεβαια δν ειμαι κ μπροστα για να ξερω. αλλα θυμαμαι απο αλλο ποστ οτι ηταν κ ο αλλος ενα προβλημα.

----------


## deleted_member27-11-2015

> ναι το ειδα μολις τωρα... εισαι μικρος αν θυμαμαι καλα... τι ηλικια εχεις...?


20κατιψιλα χρονακια

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> nai nai πιο μαζι δε γινεται :P
> 
> o legalize πιστευω δε μπορει να παραδεχτει οτι τα εχει με αλλον κ οτι αυτο ειναι το προβλημα. 
> βεβαια δν ειμαι κ μπροστα για να ξερω. αλλα θυμαμαι απο αλλο ποστ οτι ηταν κ ο αλλος ενα προβλημα.


επιτελους ενας υγυής ερωτας!!... τελικα κραταει η φλόγα?

----------


## deleted_member27-11-2015

> nai nai πιο μαζι δε γινεται :P
> 
> o legalize πιστευω δε μπορει να παραδεχτει οτι τα εχει με αλλον κ οτι αυτο ειναι το προβλημα. 
> βεβαια δν ειμαι κ μπροστα για να ξερω. αλλα θυμαμαι απο αλλο ποστ οτι ηταν κ ο αλλος ενα προβλημα.


Ρε ξεκολα δεν ειναι αυτος το προβλημα,αυτος ειναι μια δικαιολογια για να πω οτι υπαρχει προβλημα

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> 20κατιψιλα χρονακια


ε οκ !! απολυτα φυσιολογικο ρε χαζο...καλα εκεινη ποσο ειναι?

----------


## deleted_member27-11-2015

> ε οκ !! απολυτα φυσιολογικο ρε χαζο...καλα εκεινη ποσο ειναι?


Ιδια ηλικια εχουμε

----------


## Gothly

> επιτελους ενας υγυής ερωτας!!... τελικα κραταει η φλόγα?


η φλογα δυσκολα κραταει χρονια. παντως το προσπαθω ακομη κραταει. εσυ ρε ρεα μεγαλυτερη δν εισαι θα τα ξερεις!
αλλα η ζωη ξερεις σου φερνει κι αλλα προβληματα, ή μαλλον η ελλαδα μου φερνει κι αλλα προβληματα  :Smile:

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

ε οκ δεν φταις εσυ... εσυ λογικα σκεφτεσαι... κανε μια καλη προσπαθεια μπας και ξεκολησει το μυαλο της ... τι να πω πια!..

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> η φλογα δυσκολα κραταει χρονια. παντως το προσπαθω ακομη κραταει. εσυ ρε ρεα μεγαλυτερη δν εισαι θα τα ξερεις!
> αλλα η ζωη ξερεις σου φερνει κι αλλα προβληματα, ή μαλλον η ελλαδα μου φερνει κι αλλα προβληματα


εγω ειμαι 35 και εχω κανει 2 σοβαρες σχεσεις..η μια ήταν σοβαρη για ολους τους αλλους εκτος απο μενα
και η αλλη ηταν σοβαρη μονο για μενα και για κανεναν αλλον...είπα να ισορροπήσω την κατασταση και μεχρι προσφατα ειχα μια μεγαλη αμοιβαια ασοβαρη σχεση...την οποια τερματισα γιατι το μυαλο μου δεν λεει να ξεκολήσει απο καπου που δεν ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να ειναι. ... δεν εχω ιδεα πως κρατανε τις φλόγες.
ναι η εποχη ειναι περιεργη και φερνει πολλα προβλήματα...αλλα ο καλος καπετανιος, στη φουρτουνα φενεται  :Wink:

----------


## deleted_member27-11-2015

Ρεα και που ηταν το μυαλλο σου και δεν εισουν εσυ?

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Ρεα και που ηταν το μυαλλο σου και δεν εισουν εσυ?


που να ταν το κακομοιρο? οσο χρονων εισαι, τοσα χρονια το κοπαναγανε με κουταλες - με σκουποξυλα - με λεξεις πιο αιχμηρες και απο σουγια...τι να σου κανει και αυτο...το πάλεψε - το ξαναπάλεψε και μετα ηρθε και η κωλοεποχη και ο μπάφος...και αυτο ηταν..κατεβασε ρολλα!!!

----------


## deleted_member27-11-2015

Οπα οπα καπου σε εχασα με τι το κοπαναγανε το μυαλλο σου?οτι και να εγινε και να εφτασες εκει,πιο ειναι το κλειδι,η καθοριστικη περιοδος?

----------


## Gothly

> καλος καπετανιος, στη φουρτουνα φενεται


agree!
a, se είχα για πιο μεγαλη, δε ξερω ισως ετσι οπως θα γραφεις. ενταξει νεα εισαι κ συ θα κανεις κι αλλες σχεσεις οταν ειναι η ωρα τους.
εξαλλου τιποτα δν ειναι μονιμο. κ ειναι ωραιο να το βλεπεις ετσι, εγω το προσπαθω να μη βαζω δεδομενα, 
κ ειναι δυσκολο γιατι η κοινωνια μας εχει μεγαλωσει με "δεδομενα" ενω τπτ δεν ειναι.

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Οπα οπα καπου σε εχασα με τι το κοπαναγανε το μυαλλο σου?οτι και να εγινε και να εφτασες εκει,πιο ειναι το κλειδι,η καθοριστικη περιοδος?


η καθοριστικη περιοδος? γουατ ιζ?

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> agree!
> a, se είχα για πιο μεγαλη, δε ξερω ισως ετσι οπως θα γραφεις. ενταξει νεα εισαι κ συ θα κανεις κι αλλες σχεσεις οταν ειναι η ωρα τους.
> εξαλλου τιποτα δν ειναι μονιμο. κ ειναι ωραιο να το βλεπεις ετσι, εγω το προσπαθω να μη βαζω δεδομενα, 
> κ ειναι δυσκολο γιατι η κοινωνια μας εχει μεγαλωσει με "δεδομενα" ενω τπτ δεν ειναι.


χαχαχα...ευχαριστω για το νεα...τι να σε κερασω κοριτσι μου!!!... συμφωνω τπτ δεν ειναι μονιμο και οτι δεν αλλαζει πεθαινει. 
αυτη η κωλοκοινωνια εχει χαζεψει με τα δεδομενα της... γι αυτο δεν ξερει τι της γινεται τωρα

----------


## Macgyver

> agree! 
> κ ειναι δυσκολο γιατι η κοινωνια μας εχει μεγαλωσει με "δεδομενα" ενω τπτ δεν ειναι.




Μπα , ο καθενας , αμα πιστευει στον εαυτο του , βαζει τους δικους του κανονες . Εσυ ειδικα , γκοθ , μαλλον εισαι ετσι . Μπορει να κανω και λαθος , αλλα δεν το νομιζω .

----------


## Gothly

> Μπα , ο καθενας , αμα πιστευει στον εαυτο του , βαζει τους δικους του κανονες . Εσυ ειδικα , γκοθ , μαλλον εισαι ετσι . Μπορει να κανω και λαθος , αλλα δεν το νομιζω .


de kaneis λαθος. αυτο παλευω κ προσπαθω. πολλα πραγματα φυσικα μου τα εχουν περασει χειροτερα κ απο ενδοφλεβια :P 
Οποτε κ γω τι να πρωτοαλλαξω, δεν ειναι κ ευκολο να ζεις κ να προσπαθεις να εχεις ισορροπιες γυρω σου και να εξελισσεσαι,
ειναι παρα πολλα που μας αναγκαζει η ζωη να κανουμε!!
πφ το βαρυνα! καταλαβες σιγουρα!

ρεα θελω μια τουρτα παγωτο με γευση mars :'( (gia to kerasma :P)

----------


## Macgyver

Γιατι καλε το βαρυνες ? μια χαρα τα γραφεις παντα , δεν ειναι αναγκη να χαχανιζουμε μονον !!! ναι , καταλαβα παντως .

----------


## orestiss

Οτι θελω να κάνω μια νέα αρχή στη ζωή μ οςο το δυνατόν γρηγορότερα αλλα δεν μπορώ ..... Οτι θελω να ξεχάσω κακές αναρνήσεις αλλα παλι δε μπορώ ... Οτι μιςω ώρες ώρες τον ευατο μ ..οτι οτι ... 
Τι να πω μόνο υπομονή μπορώ να κάνω...

----------


## deleted_member27-11-2015

Φτιαξτε ενα τσατ πραγματικου χρονου

----------


## Guest17012017

Μου τελειωνει το οξυγονο...απλα...

----------


## deleted_member27-11-2015

Κοιτα να δεις που τωρα που θελω καποιον να με χτυπισει δεν υπαρχει κανενας

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Κοιτα να δεις που τωρα που θελω καποιον να με χτυπισει δεν υπαρχει κανενας


εφτασεεε!!! περιμενε να φερω το ροπαλο... παρε θεση

----------


## deleted_member27-11-2015

> εφτασεεε!!! περιμενε να φερω το ροπαλο... παρε θεση


Αααααααα μαλιστα βρεθηκε κιολας εθελοντης.ποτε προλαβες λες και περιμενες :ρ

----------


## Anakin

Αρκετα με αυτην την φαση που περναω, θα τελειωσει ομως μια και καλη φετος, αρκετα ανεχτηκα ολο αυτο το αγχος να μου εμποδιζει την ζωη, τωρα θα τα αλλαξω ολα οσο ειμαι ακομα μικρος

----------


## Γάτος

πως θα ξεπεράσω τα άγχη και τις φοβίες μου.

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Αααααααα μαλιστα βρεθηκε κιολας εθελοντης.ποτε προλαβες λες και περιμενες :ρ


δεν εχεις ακουσει που λένε "παντου υπάρχει ενας μύθος"... ε! για μενα μιλουσαν ...βρες μου ενα τραγουδακι μεχρι να με πιασει η χημεια και νυσταξω

----------


## deleted_member27-11-2015

> δεν εχεις ακουσει που λένε "παντου υπάρχει ενας μύθος"... ε! για μενα μιλουσαν ...βρες μου ενα τραγουδακι μεχρι να με πιασει η χημεια και νυσταξω


Δεν μου ερχετε κατι

----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> 


χαχαχα...τι ειναι αγορακι μου ? γιατι βομβαρδιζεις το θρεντ με τραγουδακια? τι σκεφτεσαι πες μου...

----------


## elis

ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΟΣΗ ΩΡΑ ΚΑΘΟΜΑΙ ΣΤΟΝ ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΣΤΗ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΚΟΥΩ ΜΕΡΙΚΑ ΠΕΙΡΑΧΤΙΚΑ ΣΑΣ ΤΑ ΒΑΖΩ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΑΚΟΥΣΕΤΕ
ΔΙΑΛΕΓΩ ΔΛΔ ΝΑ ΚΟΛΛΑΝΕ ΚΑΙ ΛΙΓΟ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΝΑΙ ΠΕΙΡΑΚΤΙΚΑ

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΟΣΗ ΩΡΑ ΚΑΘΟΜΑΙ ΣΤΟΝ ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΣΤΗ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΚΟΥΩ ΜΕΡΙΚΑ ΠΕΙΡΑΧΤΙΚΑ ΣΑΣ ΤΑ ΒΑΖΩ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΑΚΟΥΣΕΤΕ
> ΔΙΑΛΕΓΩ ΔΛΔ ΝΑ ΚΟΛΛΑΝΕ ΚΑΙ ΛΙΓΟ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΝΑΙ ΠΕΙΡΑΚΤΙΚΑ


μια χαρα, εγω βλέπω 2 ξενοι το σηριαλ στο μεγκα, και τον μακαρίτη τον Σεριανοπουλο, τι ιστορια και αυτη!!

----------


## elis

ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΣΗΡΙΑΛ ΠΟΣΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΙΖΕΙ;ΤΟ ΧΩ ΔΕΙ ΟΛΟ ΣΕ ΑΟΠΣΠΑΣΜΑΤΑ ΑΟΠ ΔΕΚΑΠΕΝΤΕ ΦΟΡΕΣ
ΤΟ ΠΙΑΝΩ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΛΙΓΟ ΒΑΡΙΕΜΑΙ ΤΑ ΑΛΛΑΖΩ ΜΕ ΟΛΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΕΠΑΝΑΛΗΨΕΙΣ ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΣΗΡΙΑΛ ΠΟΣΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΙΖΕΙ;ΤΟ ΧΩ ΔΕΙ ΟΛΟ ΣΕ ΑΟΠΣΠΑΣΜΑΤΑ ΑΟΠ ΔΕΚΑΠΕΝΤΕ ΦΟΡΕΣ
> ΤΟ ΠΙΑΝΩ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΛΙΓΟ ΒΑΡΙΕΜΑΙ ΤΑ ΑΛΛΑΖΩ ΜΕ ΟΛΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΕΠΑΝΑΛΗΨΕΙΣ ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ


πρεπει να ναι δεκαετίας, εγω το βλέπω για τον σεριανοπουλο...προσπαθω να καταλάβω πως αυτος ο ανθρωπος εφτασε εκει που εφτασε..και το τραγικο του τελος...αλλα γενικα μου αρεσουν τα σηριαλ του ρηγα αποστολου... εχουν πολυ καλες ατακες

----------


## Deleted-member-19102015

Μπορεί να έχει καμμιά εβδομάδα να στείλει μήνυμα,ενώ πριν λίγο καιρό μιλούσαμε κάθε μέρα σχεδόν όλη μέρα (εγώ συνεχίζω να στέλνω καθημερινά και δε μου απαντάει) και εκεί που λέω ότι δε θα στείλει και πρέπει να το πάρω απόφαση να την ξεχάσω,στέλνει και μου δίνει ελπίδες...Γιατι ρε γμτ δε με αφήνει να την ξεχάσω; Εγώ θα της έστελνα καθημερινά για λίγες ακόμη ημέρες και αν δεν απαντούσε ή μου έλεγε τι την ξενέρωσε,θα σταματούσα να της στέλνω και θα προσπαθούσα να την ξεπεράσω.

----------


## deleted_member27-11-2015

Kozchr σε νιωθω!ανακοπη μολις βλεπεις μηνιμα μετα απο καιρο.

----------


## elis



----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Μπορεί να έχει καμμιά εβδομάδα να στείλει μήνυμα,ενώ πριν λίγο καιρό μιλούσαμε κάθε μέρα σχεδόν όλη μέρα (εγώ συνεχίζω να στέλνω καθημερινά και δε μου απαντάει) και εκεί που λέω ότι δε θα στείλει και πρέπει να το πάρω απόφαση να την ξεχάσω,στέλνει και μου δίνει ελπίδες...Γιατι ρε γμτ δε με αφήνει να την ξεχάσω; Εγώ θα της έστελνα καθημερινά για λίγες ακόμη ημέρες και αν δεν απαντούσε ή μου έλεγε τι την ξενέρωσε,θα σταματούσα να της στέλνω και θα προσπαθούσα να την ξεπεράσω.


ωχ φτωχε μου φίλε...εχεις ευθυνη στον εαυτο σου να ξεκαθαρισεις την κατασταση αφου σε βλαπτει τοσο.

----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## Guest17012017

σκεφτομαι οτι δεν θα βρω ποτε ηρεμια ως φαινεται

----------


## Μάρα.

Πως οι μέρες και οι νύχτες περνάνε και εγώ απλά το αφήνω να συμβαίνει.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

αφου καθε μερα εχουμε ολοστρογγυλο ηλιο γιατι να μην εχουμε κ καθε νυχτα ολοστρογγυλο φεγγαρι το φιλοσοφω.. :-)

----------


## Κύκνος

Σκέφτομαι ότι πρέπει να ηρεμήσω δηλαδή να μου περάσουν τα νεύρα και να χαλαρώσω γιατί αύριο έχω πάλι δουλειά...πόσο θα ήθελα να γινόταν να μην πήγαινα τη συγκεκριμένη μέρα...θα μου έκανε καλό για όλη την εβδομάδα...

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Σκέφτομαι ότι πρέπει να ηρεμήσω δηλαδή να μου περάσουν τα νεύρα και να χαλαρώσω γιατί αύριο έχω πάλι δουλειά...πόσο θα ήθελα να γινόταν να μην πήγαινα τη συγκεκριμένη μέρα...θα μου έκανε καλό για όλη την εβδομάδα...


καλησπέρα κυκνακι μου ξεκουρασου καλα σημερα αν εχεις δυσκολη μερα αυριο

----------


## Κύκνος

> καλησπέρα κυκνακι μου ξεκουρασου καλα σημερα αν εχεις δυσκολη μερα αυριο


Καλησπέρα Ρέα, αυτό θα κάνω...είχα γεμάτο Σαββατοκύριακο και δεν πρόλαβα να ξεκουραστώ ιδιαίτερα οπότε τις ώρες που απομένουν θα τις χρησιμοποιήσω γι' αυτό το σκοπό...

Εσύ τί κάνεις;

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

και εγω σημερα αποφασισα να τεμπελιασω, ειμαι καλα... ηρεμη ..σημερα ειναι μια καλη μερα ευτυχως, θα εχω μια κουραστικη εβδομαδα και αποθηκευω δυναμεις!

----------


## Anakin

> και εγω σημερα αποφασισα να τεμπελιασω, ειμαι καλα... ηρεμη ..σημερα ειναι μια καλη μερα ευτυχως, θα εχω μια κουραστικη εβδομαδα και αποθηκευω δυναμεις!


Ρεα λογικα εχεις πολλα μηνυματα και πρεπει να σβησεις μερικα για να μπορεις να απαντας πριβε, δεν εχω δει αυτο που εστειλες γι αυτο μαλον

----------


## Deleted-member-19102015

> ωχ φτωχε μου φίλε...εχεις ευθυνη στον εαυτο σου να ξεκαθαρισεις την κατασταση αφου σε βλαπτει τοσο.


το θέμα δεν είναι αυτό ακριβώς αλλά το γεγονός ότι έχω "καταφέρει" να είμαι ακόμη στην Α δημοτικού ενώ θα έπρεπε ήδη να είμαι πανεπιστήμιο..

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> το θέμα δεν είναι αυτό ακριβώς αλλά το γεγονός ότι έχω "καταφέρει" να είμαι ακόμη στην Α δημοτικού ενώ θα έπρεπε ήδη να είμαι πανεπιστήμιο..


χαχαχα...στα ερωτικα ζητηματα ολοι απο την α δημοτικου ξεκιναμε καθε φορα...αλλιως δεν ειναι ερωτας

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Ρεα λογικα εχεις πολλα μηνυματα και πρεπει να σβησεις μερικα για να μπορεις να απαντας πριβε, δεν εχω δει αυτο που εστειλες γι αυτο μαλον


ανακιν τα εκανα κουλουβαχατα με τα μυν ...

----------


## Deleted-member-19102015

Τελευταία μπαίνω σε μια σελίδα όπου δε χρειάζεται να κάνει κάποιος προφίλ για να ψάξει αυτό που θέλει.Εχω ζητήσει κοπέλες για απλή επικοινωνία μέχρι σεξ και σε όλες τις αγγελίες είχα απαντήσεις αλλά μόνο απο γυναίκες που βρίσκονται Αθήνα.Ανεξάρτητα που δεν έγινε κάτι..Και αναρωτιέμαι...Μόνο οι Αθηναίες δε φοβούνται να κάνουν γνωριμίες μέσω ίντερνετ;

----------


## elis

ΤΩΡΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΑΝ ΟΤΙ ΤΑ ΣΧΟΛΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΛΑ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΞΕΡΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΣΤΕ ΟΛΟΙ ΜΠΛΕΓΜΕΝΟΙ
ΚΑΙ ΒΑΡΕΘΗΚΑ ΤΟ ΞΥΛΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΣΟΥΒΛΑΚΙΑ ΓΙ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΜΑΛΑΚΙΕΣ
ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΝΑ ΑΟΠΔΕΙΞΕΤΕ ΠΟΣΟ ΗΛΙΘΙΟΙ ΕΙΣΤΕ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΣΚΟΤΩΣΕΤΕ ΜΕ ΣΦΑΙΡΑ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ
ΓΤ ΟΠΩΣ ΣΑΣ ΕΙΠΑ ΤΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΑ ΒΑΡΕΘΗΚΑ ΕΥΤΥΧΩΣ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΠΕΘΑΝΩ ΓΤ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΗΠΗΡΧΑ ΜΑΖΙ
ΣΑΣ ΣΤΟΝ ΙΔΙΟ ΠΛΑΝΗΤΗ ΜΟΝΟ ΗΛΙΘΙΟ ΘΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΑΥΤΟ ΚΑΛΗ ΑΟΠΛΑΥΣΗ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΟΥΜΕ

----------


## elis

ΓΤ ΤΟ ΣΚΟΤΩΣΑΝΕ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΣΧΟΛΙΑ ΣΤΟ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ
ΣΑΦΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΠΕΘΑΝΩ ΜΗΝ ΕΙΣΤΕ ΗΛΙΘΙΟΙ ΤΡΩΩ ΣΟΥΒΛΑΚΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΣΧΟΛΕΙΟ
ΚΙ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΑΛΑΚΙΕΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΜΗΝ ΕΙΣΤΕ ΗΛΙΘΙΟΙ ΔΕ ΠΕΘΑΙΝΕΙ Ο ΚΟΣΜΟΣ
ΜΕ ΤΟ ΝΑ ΓΡΑΦΕΙ ΜΑΛΑΚΙΕΣ ΣΤΟ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ ΟΥΤΕ ΤΟΝ ΔΕΡΝΟΥΝΕ ΓΙ ΑΥΤΑ 
ΕΚΤΟΣ ΚΙ ΑΝ ΕΙΣΤΕ ΠΝΕΥΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΚΑΘΥΣΤΕΡΗΜΕΝΟΙ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΜΠΛΕΓΜΕΝΟΙ ΚΑΙ ΗΛΙΘΙΟΙ

----------


## elis

ΔΙΩΞΑΤΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΑΛΙΟΥΣ ΗΡΘΑΤΕ ΟΛΟΙ ΟΙ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΙΟΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΔΕΙΤΕ ΤΙ
ΝΑ ΤΙ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΚΑΝΑΤΕ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΡΝΕΤΕ ΠΟΥ ΤΙ ΣΦΑΙΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΟΨΤΕ ΤΙΣ
ΗΛΙΘΙΟΤΗΤΕΣ ΣΑΣ ΚΟΡΟΙΔΕΥΕΙ Ο ΚΟΣΜΟΣ ΓΙ ΑΥΤΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΛΟΓΟΥΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΚΑΝ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΑΚΟΥΜΠΗΣΕΤΕ
ΚΑΙ ΣΕΙ ΚΑΝΑΤΕ ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΜΕ ΠΛΑΤΕΣ ΕΓΩ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΙΠΑ ΑΝ ΜΕ ΑΦΗΝΑΝΕ 
ΤΑΥΤΟΧΡΟΝΑ ΕΙΚΟΣΙ ΚΑΦΕΔΕΣ ΣΧΙΖΟΦΡΕΝΕΙΑΣ ΟΠΟΥ ΚΙ ΑΝ ΕΙΣΤΕ ΚΙ ΕΛΑΤΕ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΣΚΟΤΩΣΕΤΕ ΜΕΤΑ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΔΕΧΤΩ
ΑΦΟΥ ΣΑΣ ΚΑΝΩ ΤΑ ΜΥΑΛΑ ΚΙΜΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΛΟΓΙΚΗ ΤΩΡΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΔΕ ΜΕ ΑΦΗΝΟΥΝΕ ΝΑ ΠΑΙΞΩ ΑΥΤΟ ΣΑΣ ΣΩΖΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ
ΑΛΛΟ ΕΧΩ ΙΔΕΕΣ ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ

----------


## Anakin

> ανακιν τα εκανα κουλουβαχατα με τα μυν ...


Σβησε μερικα να μιλαμε

----------


## Gothly

Για άλλη μια φορα, σε μια βραδινή βόλτα.. βλεπω μπροστα ενα τυπο με ΣΟΒΡΑΚΟ (τυπου μποξερακι, χρώμα πορτοκαλί!!!) και ΠΑΝΤΟΦΛΑ!
ΕΜΕΤΙΚΟ, Θα προτιμούσα να δω τον ταρζάν!

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Για άλλη μια φορα, σε μια βραδινή βόλτα.. βλεπω μπροστα ενα τυπο με ΣΟΒΡΑΚΟ (τυπου μποξερακι, χρώμα πορτοκαλί!!!) και ΠΑΝΤΟΦΛΑ!
> ΕΜΕΤΙΚΟ, Θα προτιμούσα να δω τον ταρζάν!


χαχαχα..και αφησες να σου ξεφύγει τετοιο κελεπουρι??

----------


## Macgyver

> Για άλλη μια φορα, σε μια βραδινή βόλτα.. βλεπω μπροστα ενα τυπο με ΣΟΒΡΑΚΟ (τυπου μποξερακι, χρώμα πορτοκαλί!!!) και ΠΑΝΤΟΦΛΑ!
> ΕΜΕΤΙΚΟ, Θα προτιμούσα να δω τον ταρζάν!



Τι εννοεις για αλλη μια φορα ? στην περιοχη σου , ολοι καπως ετσι κυκλοφορουν ? θα μενεις σε ζεστο μερος φαινεται .

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Τι εννοεις για αλλη μια φορα ? στην περιοχη σου , ολοι καπως ετσι κυκλοφορουν ? θα μενεις σε ζεστο μερος φαινεται .


καλημερα μακ και καλο μηνα  :Smile:

----------


## Macgyver

> καλημερα μακ και καλο μηνα



Καλο μηνα και σε σενα , ρεα !! να δω τι πολεμικη τεχνη θα επιλεξεις , ανοιγουν τωρα τα γυμναστηρια !!

----------


## ioannis2

Δυστυχώς άμα δεν σε σηκώνει πλέον το κλίμα σηκώνεσαι και φεύγεις! Θα υποστείς όμως τις συνέπειες έλλειψης αυτών που είχες εκει και τώρα θα σου λειπουν. 
Οι ανθρωπινες σχέσεις ειναι πολύ δύσκολες γι αυτους που δεν εχουν το χάρισμα τους στο αίμα τους. Και όσοι δεν το έχουν ας εφαρμόζουν το μακρια κι αγαπημένοι, μόνο που θα τους γονατίζει η μοναξιά. Επιλέγουν είτε τις προστριβές με μια υποτυπώδη παρέα είτε τη μοναξιά. 
Το να σηκωθείς να φυγεις δεν ειναι δυσκολο από πλευρας μέσων. Τα μεσα υπάρχουν. Το ζήτημα ειναι σ όλα τα άλλα. Επειδη με το που εφυγες δεν παει να πει πως αλλαξες ως άνθρωπος, ιδίως από πλευρας διαπροσωπικών σχέσεων. 
Και αμα μια διαπροσωπική σχεση εξελιχθηκε στραβα δύσκολο να επανέλθει, ιδίως αν η αλλη πλευρα επιμένει. 
Αυτοι που εχουν προβλημα διαπροσωπικών σχεσεων εύκολα φευγουν από τόπο σε τόπο και δυσκολα αποδεχονται ότι καπου πάνε για να μεινουν οριστικά.

----------


## Gothly

> Τι εννοεις για αλλη μια φορα ? στην περιοχη σου , ολοι καπως ετσι κυκλοφορουν ? θα μενεις σε ζεστο μερος φαινεται .


nai ειχα δει αλλη μια φορα προσφατα κιολας, παντοφλα+σοβρακο(ο αλλος ομως δν ειχε ακριβως σοβρακο εμοιαζε κ λιγο βερμουδο-μαγιο).
μενω σε ενα κωλονησο που κοχλαζουμε :P

----------


## elis

ΣΑΣ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΜΑΓΚΙΑ ΑΞΕΠΕΡΑΣΤΗ ΟΠΥ ΔΕ ΜΕ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΕΙ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΑΝ ΘΑ ΠΙΕΙΤΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΦΕΔΕΣ
ΜΕ ΣΗΜΑ ΠΑΜΕ ΝΑ ΠΙΟΥΜΕ ΕΝΑ ΡΗΜΑΔΟΚΑΦΕ ΠΙΕΙΤΕ ΟΣΟΙ ΘΕΛΕΤΕ ΑΜΑ ΘΕΛΕΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΚΕΡΑΣΤΕ ΚΙ ΟΛΑΣ ΟΣΟΥΣ ΘΕΛΕΤΕ
ΣΑΣ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΜΑΓΚΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΗ ΚΑΙ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΜΗ ΠΑΡΑΛΕΙΨΕΤΕ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΣΚΟΤΩΣΕΤΕ ΟΠΟΤΕ ΘΕΛΕΤΕ
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΤΟ ΘΕΟ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΑΞΙΩΣΕ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΚΑΝΩ ΝΑ ΜΗ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΕΤΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΟΣΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ
ΓΤ ΕΤΣΙ ΚΙ ΕΓΩ ΘΑ ΜΕ ΣΚΟΤΩΣΕΤΕ ΠΟΥ ΘΕΛΩ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΘΑ ΠΑΤΕ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΝΕΤΕ ΕΣΕΙΣ ΑΝ ΘΕΛΕΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΤΕ
ΚΑΛΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΔΕ ΜΕ ΝΟΙΑΖΕΙ ΕΓΩ ΝΑ ΠΕΘΑΝΩ ΘΕΛΩ ΚΙ ΟΧΙ ΝΑ ΑΥΤΟΚΤΟΝΗΣΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΑ ΑΝΤΕ ΓΕΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΜΕΝΑ

----------


## elis



----------


## elis

ΓΙΑ ΜΙΑ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΦΥΣΙΟΛΟΓΙΚΟ ΝΑ ΤΙΣ ΛΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΡΟΛΟΥΣ ΕΡΓΑΖΟΜΕΝΗΣ ΓΙΑ ΡΟΛΟΥΣ ΜΗΤΕΡΑΣ
ΓΙΑ ΡΟΛΟΥΣ ΦΙΛΗΣ ΓΙΣ ΡΟΛΟΥΣ ΣΥΝΤΡΟΦΟΥ ΕΝΑΣ ΑΝΤΡΑΣ ΔΕ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΔΕ ΞΕΡΟΥΜΕ
ΕΤΣΙ ΕΜΕΙΣ ΠΑΜΕ ΣΠΙΤΙ ΛΕΜΕ ΜΑΛΑΚΙΕΣ ΠΑΜΕ ΣΤΗ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΛΕΜΕ ΜΑΛΑΚΙΕΣ ΞΑΝΑΓΥΡΝΑΜΕ ΣΠΙΤΙ ΞΑΝΑΛΕΜΕ 
ΜΑΛΑΚΙΕΣ ΕΣΕΙΣ ΡΟΛΟΣ ΜΗΤΕΡΑΣ ΡΟΛΟΣ ΕΡΓΑΖΟΜΕΝΗΣ ΡΟΛΟΣ ΝΟΙΚΟΚΥΡΑΣ ΡΟΛΟΣ ΣΥΝΤΡΟΦΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΣΤΕ
ΣΤΗΝ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ ΣΤΟ ΧΑΟΣ ΠΛΑΝΗΜΕΝΕΣ ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΧΑΛΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΣΚΛΗΡΕΣ ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΙΕΣ 
ΠΟΥ ΕΠΙΒΑΛΕΤΕ ΣΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΣΑΣ ΑΠΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΜΙΚΡΗ ΗΛΙΚΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΕΤΥΧΕΤΕ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΡΧΗ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΚΑΛΟΥΣ ΒΑΘΜΟΥΣ
ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΔΙΑΒΑΖΕΤΕ ΜΕΤΑ ΠΕΡΝΑΤΕ ΣΤΟ ΠΑΝΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΙΟ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΠΑΕΙ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΨΕΙ ΠΑΡΑ ΓΥΡΝΑΤΕ ΣΤΙΣ ΚΑΦΕΤΕΡΙΕΣ 
ΓΙΑ ΓΝΩΡΙΜΙΕΣ ΔΙΑΜΟΡΦΩΣΗ ΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΚΟΥ ΚΥΚΛΟΥ ΤΟ ΛΕΝΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΑΦΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΤΕ ΚΙ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΜΑΛΑΚΙΕΣ
ΜΕΤΑ ΠΑΤΕ 30 ΚΑΙ ΨΑΧΝΕΤΕ ΓΙΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΜΕΤΑ Η ΜΟΝΗ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΤΕ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΤΕ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΕ ΧΑΡΤΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΑΛΛΟ
ΚΑΙ ΟΜΙΛΙΑ ΜΕΤΑΞΥ ΣΑΣ ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕ ΤΑ ΒΡΗΚΕ ΜΙΑ ΕΝΗΛΙΚΗ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΜΙΑ ΑΛΛΗ ΕΝΗΛΙΚΗ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΑ ΑΛΗΘΙΝΑ ΚΑΘΕΜΙΑ ΤΡΑΒΑΕΙ ΤΟ ΔΙΚΟ ΤΗΣ ΜΟΝΟΠΑΤΙ ΜΕ ΔΕΙΚΤΗ ΘΕΩΡΗΤΙΚΑ ΕΙΤΕ ΤΟΝ ΓΚΟΜΕΝΟ ΕΙΤΕ ΤΟΝ ΑΝΤΡΑ ΤΟΝ ΠΑΤΕΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΣΑΣ ΜΕΓΑΛΩΣΕ ΤΟ ΞΕΧΝΑΤΕ ΣΤΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΓΡΗΓΟΡΑ ΕΙΠΑΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΖΗΣΕΤΕ ΚΑΠΟΥ ΕΚΕΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΦΗΒΕΙΑ ΜΕΤΑ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΤΗ ΜΑΝΑ ΚΙ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΜΕΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΡΕΥΕΣΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΟΥΤΕ ΜΑΝΑ ΟΥΤΕ ΠΑΤΕΡΑ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΣΚΟΤΩΣΑΤΕ ΜΙΚΡΕΣ ΕΞΑΛΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΗΤΑΝ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΑΦΟΥ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑ ΠΕΤΥΧΕΤΕ ΚΙ ΑΥΤΟΙ ΔΕ ΞΕΡΑΝΕ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΟΥΝ ΤΕΣΠΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΤΑ ΠΟΛΥΛΟΓΟΥΜΕ ΠΡΩΤΑ ΣΚΟΤΩΝΕΤΕ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΣΑΣ ΠΑΤΟΚΟΡΦΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΟΠΟΙΟΝ ΒΡΕΘΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΔΡΟΜΟ ΣΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΛΟΓΙΚΟ ΓΤ ΕΤΣΙ ΦΕΡΘΗΚΑΤΕ ΣΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΣΑΣ ΑΥΤΟ ΒΛΕΠΕΤΕ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ
ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΑΥΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ ΣΕ ΑΝΑΜΕΝΝΑ ΚΑΡΒΟΥΝΑ ΓΤ ΤΗΝ ΤΕΛΕΤΗ

----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Καλο μηνα και σε σενα , ρεα !! να δω τι πολεμικη τεχνη θα επιλεξεις , ανοιγουν τωρα τα γυμναστηρια !!


χαχαχα...καλε μου φιλε μακ ...πάντα εχεις την εννοια σου για όλους μας!! αυτην την εβδομαδα αλλαζω ψυχοκουκου, την αλλη εβδομαδα ξεκιναω γιονγκα, οταν βρω κατι σε λογικη τιμη φυσικα να ξεσκουριασω λίγο...και μετα βουρ για πολεμικες ιαχες!!...

----------


## elis

Ο ΤΡΑΖΑΝ ΞΑΝΑΧΤΥΠΑ ΘΑ ΣΑΙ ΣΕ ΛΙΓΟ ΚΑΙΡΟ

----------


## deleted_member27-11-2015

Το εκεινο το εγω και το υπερεγω

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Ο ΤΡΑΖΑΝ ΞΑΝΑΧΤΥΠΑ ΘΑ ΣΑΙ ΣΕ ΛΙΓΟ ΚΑΙΡΟ

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Το εκεινο το εγω και το υπερεγω


πάλι διαλογισμο κανεις?..κανε και ενα διαλειμμα ..θα σε πειραξει πουλακι μου τοση νιρβανα!!

----------


## deleted_member27-11-2015

> πάλι διαλογισμο κανεις?..κανε και ενα διαλειμμα ..θα σε πειραξει πουλακι μου τοση νιρβανα!!


Λες???και τι να κανω στο διαλειμα?

----------


## elis

ΦΟΒΕΡΟ ΤΟ ΒΙΝΤΕΟ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΒΡΗΚΕΣ ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΚΙ ΑΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΕΜΑΘΕΣ ΤΗ ΓΛΩΣΣΑ ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΣΟΥ ΑΠΟΝΕΜΩ ΔΙΠΛΩΜΑ ΞΕΝΩΝ ΓΛΩΣΣΩΝ ΠΟΥ ΛΙΓΟΙ ΞΕΡΟΥΝ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΓΛΩΣΣΑ ΠΡΙΝ ΑΠΟ ΜΕΝΑ ΤΩΡΑ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΤΗΝ ΜΑΘΑΝΕ ΚΙ ΑΛΛΟΙ

----------


## elis

ΕΜΕΝΑ ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ Ο ΔΙΚΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΓΙΑΤΡΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΟΛΟΦΟΝΟ ΤΟΝ ΛΕΣ ΑΝΕΤΑ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΕΠΙΚΙΝΔΥΝΟΣ
ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΕΧΕΙ ΑΜΟΛΗΤΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΠΛΑ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΞΥΛΟ ΓΤ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΠΟΥΣΤΡΑΚΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΠΛΑ ΔΕ ΔΕΡΝΩ ΑΛΛΑ ΑΥΤΟΣ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΙΣ ΦΑΕΙ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΤΩΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΜΕΝΑ ΘΑ ΝΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΠΟΙΟΝ ΘΑ ΝΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΠΙΧΕΙΡΩ ΝΑ ΔΕΙΡΩ ΓΤ ΞΕΡΩ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΖΗΜΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΕΝΑ ΜΠΑΤΣΟ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΑΝ ΤΟ ΠΙΑΣΩ ΚΑΛΑ ΤΟΝ ΑΦΗΝΩ ΝΑ ΔΩ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΠΑΕΙ

----------


## elis

ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΗ ΠΑΡΕΞΗΓΙΟΜΑΣΤΕ ΕΓΩ ΞΕΡΩ ΟΤΙ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΖΗΜΙΑ ΑΥΤΟΣ ΚΑΘΕ ΦΟΡΑ ΟΠΥ ΠΑΩ ΑΝΕΤΟΣ
ΚΑΙ ΚΟΥΛ ΜΑΛΑΚΙΕΣ ΛΕΜΕ ΚΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΛΟΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΑΓΑΠΙΟΜΑΣΤΕ ΞΕΡΩ ΟΤΙ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕ ΜΟΥ ΛΕΕΙ
ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΜΗ ΜΟΥ ΒΑΛΕΙ ΤΑΜΠΕΛΑ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΑ ΘΑ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑ ΤΙΣ ΕΙΧΕ ΗΔΗ ΦΑΕΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ ΒΑΣΙΚΑ ΕΓΩ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ ΝΑ
ΠΕΘΑΝΩ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΤΟΣΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΠΕΘΑΙΝΩ ΚΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΘΑ ΤΙΣ ΦΑΕΙ ΑΜΑ ΖΩΝΤΑΝΕΨΩ ΛΙΓΟ

----------


## elis

ΑΝ ΜΕ ΑΠΟΛΥΚΟΥΝΕ ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΘΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΓΙΟΡΤΗ ΦΑΠΑΣ ΑΜΑ ΠΑΡΩ ΤΑ ΠΑΝΩ ΜΟΥ ΣΑΣ ΤΟ ΛΕΩ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΞΕΡΕΤΕ
ΚΑΙ ΑΣ ΠΑΩ ΦΥΛΑΚΗ Η ΑΣ ΜΕ ΣΚΟΤΩΣΟΥΝΕ ΧΕΣΤΗΚΑ ΗΔΗ ΕΓΩ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΑ ΝΑ ΠΕΘΑΝΩ

----------


## elis

ΒΑΣΙΚΑ ΕΓΩ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΑΝ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΨΥΧΟΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ ΓΤ ΠΑΜΕ ΤΑ ΛΕΜΕ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΙ ΛΕΜΕ ΜΑΛΑΚΙΕΣ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΜΙΑ ΩΡΑΙΑ ΣΥΖΗΤΗΣΗ
ΕΠΙΤΗΔΕΣ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΞΕΡΩ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΜΑΘΕΙ ΤΟ ΛΟΓΟ ΤΟΝ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΟ ΙΔΕΡ ΓΟΥΕΙ ΘΑ ΠΕΣΟΥΝ ΦΑΠΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΝ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΧΩΡΙΟ ΜΟΥ

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Λες???και τι να κανω στο διαλειμα?


πιασε αλλη νιρβανα

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> ΒΑΣΙΚΑ ΕΓΩ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΑΝ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΨΥΧΟΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ ΓΤ ΠΑΜΕ ΤΑ ΛΕΜΕ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΙ ΛΕΜΕ ΜΑΛΑΚΙΕΣ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΜΙΑ ΩΡΑΙΑ ΣΥΖΗΤΗΣΗ
> ΕΠΙΤΗΔΕΣ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΞΕΡΩ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΜΑΘΕΙ ΤΟ ΛΟΓΟ ΤΟΝ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΟ ΙΔΕΡ ΓΟΥΕΙ ΘΑ ΠΕΣΟΥΝ ΦΑΠΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΝ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΧΩΡΙΟ ΜΟΥ


ρε συ ελις γιατι δεν τον αλλαζεις τοτε?

----------


## elis

ΕΧΩ ΑΛΛΑΞΕΙ ΚΑΤΑ ΚΑΙΡΟΥΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΟΛΟΙ ΤΑ ΙΔΙΕΣ ΠΑΠΑΝΤΖΕΣ ΜΟΥ ΛΕΝΕ ΞΕΡΩ ΤΙ ΠΑΙΖΕΙ
ΟΛΟΙ ΣΥΝΕΝΟΗΜΕΝΟΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΙΠΑΜΕ ΜΙΚΡΗ ΠΟΛΗ ΜΕ ΞΕΡΟΥΝ ΟΛΟΙ ΟΠΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΩ
ΓΤ ΕΧΩ ΑΛΛΑΞΕΙ ΟΛΟΙ ΤΙΣ ΙΔΙΕΣ ΜΑΛΑΚΙΕΣ ΛΕΝΕ ΞΕΡΩ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑΤΙ
ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΙΕΛΥΣΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΕΡΗΦΑΝΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΑΞΙΟΠΡΕΠΕΙΑ ΜΕΡΙΚΩΝ ΑΤΟΜΩΝ ΣΕ ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΕΣ ΘΕΣΕΙΣ
ΓΤ ΔΕΝ ΑΥΤΟΚΤΟΝΗΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΒΓΑΛΑ ΜΑΛΑΚΕΣ ΜΕ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΛΑΚΚΟ ΚΙ ΑΝΤΙ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΣΚΟΤΩΣΟΥΝ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΑ
ΟΠΩΣ ΟΛΟ ΤΟ ΚΟΣΜΟ ΠΡΟΤΙΜΗΣΑΝ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΑΥΤΟΚΤΟΝΗΣΩ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΓΩ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΔΕΝ ΑΥΤΟΚΤΟΝΗΣΑ
ΚΑΙ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΑΩ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΣΚΟΤΩΣΟΥΝΕ ΑΛΛΑ ΑΥΤΟΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΘΕΛΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΑΥΤΟΚΤΟΝΗΣΩ ΑΣΤΑ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΑΓΡΙΟΥΣ

----------


## elis

ΝΟΜΙΖΑΝ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΟΙ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΗ 
ΚΑΘΙΣΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΞΗΓΗΣΑ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΜΑΛΑΚΙΕΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΒΓΑΛΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΕΙΚΟΣΙ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΜΠΡΟΣΤΑ
ΧΑΛΑΡΑ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΠΙΕΖΟΜΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΚΟΙΝΩΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΦΗΣΑ ΜΑΛΑΚΕΣ
ΓΤ ΜΕ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΓΙΑ ΑΧΡΗΣΤΟ ΜΟΥ ΔΩΣΑΝ ΜΙΑ ΕΥΚΑΙΡΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΜΑΤΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΚΟΣΜΟΥ
ΜΟΥ ΒΑΛΑΝ ΟΤΙ ΕΜΠΟΔΙΟ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΤΙ ΕΓΙΝΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΞΕΡΑΝΕ ΟΤΙ ΕΓΩ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΠΡΟΧΩΡΑΩ ΜΠΡΟΣΤΑ
ΓΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΔΕΝ ΑΥΤΟΚΤΟΝΗΣΑ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΠΟΥ ΑΜΑ ΣΤΑ ΠΩ ΘΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΕΣΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΜΑΛΛΙΑ

----------


## deleted_member27-11-2015

> πιασε αλλη νιρβανα]


Οταν δεν ειμαι καλα καθομαι και διαβαζω αναλυω μαλακιες που δεν εχουν τελος απλα ειναι σπαζοκεφαλιες γιατι αμα ασχολυθω με κατι αλλο απλα θα τα κανω ολα ανω κατω και δεν λεει

----------


## deleted_member27-11-2015

Ελις ας πουμε οτι αμα εγραφες μεσα σε ακρες την "ιστορια" σου θα καταλαβαιναμε περισοτερο τι εννοεις με αυτα που γραφεις

----------


## elis



----------


## elis

ΤΩΡΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΕΡΙΕΡΓΟ ΠΟΥ ΤΑ ΞΕΡΩ ΘΕΩΡΗΤΙΚΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΑ ΒΡΗΚΑ ΣΤΟ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ ΠΩΣ ΤΑ ΒΡΗΚΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΑ ΒΡΗΚΑ ΔΝ
ΞΕΡΩ ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΤΑ ΒΡΗΚΑ ΣΤΟ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ ΜΕΣΕΣ ΑΚΡΕΣ

----------


## deleted_member27-11-2015

Καταρχην μην λες οτι εισαι ετοιμος να πεθανεις.δηλαδη παιζεις σε ενα "παιχνιδι" και αφηνεις μονο τους αλλους να κανουν κινησεις και εσυ πας πασο.εκτος και αν το "παιχνιδι" τελειωσε πριν καιρο γιατι δεν το ξαναρχιζεις απο την αρχη? Αφου εχεις δει πως θα τελειωσει και πως παιζετε,μπορεις να παιξεις με χιλιους διαφορετικους τροπους.

----------


## elis

ΑΦΟΥ ΤΟ ΘΕΣ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΙΧΝΙΔΙ ΕΓΩ ΔΕΝ ΠΑΙΖΩ ΑΛΛΟ ΕΙΑ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΧΑ ΝΑ ΔΩ
ΕΦΤΑΣΑ ΣΤΑ ΣΗΜΕΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΧΩ ΚΑΛΑ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΜΟΥ
ΔΕ ΘΕΛΩ ΑΛΛΟ ΑΠΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΑΝ ΤΟΝ ΑΘΛΗΤΗ ΠΟΥ ΠΗΡΕ ΕΝΑ ΤΣΑΜΠΙΟΝΣ ΛΙΓΚ
ΕΝΑ ΕΘΝΙΚΟ ΚΑΙ ΚΥΠΕΛΛΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΙΔΙΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΑΝΤΕ ΑΥΤΟΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΧΡΟΝΟΥ ΝΑ ΠΑΙΞΕΙ ΜΠΑΛΛΑ
ΑΦΟΥ ΤΑ ΠΗΡΕ ΟΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΟΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΟΥΡΑΣΤΙΚΟ ΟΛΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΔΝ ΑΞΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ ΤΟΝ ΚΟΠΟ

----------


## deleted_member27-11-2015

> ΑΦΟΥ ΤΟ ΘΕΣ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΙΧΝΙΔΙ ΕΓΩ ΔΕΝ ΠΑΙΖΩ ΑΛΛΟ ΕΙΑ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΧΑ ΝΑ ΔΩ
> ΕΦΤΑΣΑ ΣΤΑ ΣΗΜΕΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΧΩ ΚΑΛΑ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΜΟΥ
> ΔΕ ΘΕΛΩ ΑΛΛΟ ΑΠΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΑΝ ΤΟΝ ΑΘΛΗΤΗ ΠΟΥ ΠΗΡΕ ΕΝΑ ΤΣΑΜΠΙΟΝΣ ΛΙΓΚ
> ΕΝΑ ΕΘΝΙΚΟ ΚΑΙ ΚΥΠΕΛΛΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΙΔΙΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΑΝΤΕ ΑΥΤΟΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΧΡΟΝΟΥ ΝΑ ΠΑΙΞΕΙ ΜΠΑΛΛΑ
> ΑΦΟΥ ΤΑ ΠΗΡΕ ΟΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΟΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΟΥΡΑΣΤΙΚΟ ΟΛΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΔΝ ΑΞΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ ΤΟΝ ΚΟΠΟ


Οποτε επαιξες με λαθος κινητρο.επαιξες για λαθος λογο,οταν παιζεις για λαθος λογο η νικη ειναι τυχαια και οταν νικας απο τυχη για μενα ειναι ηττα

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

...εκεινες οι ωραιες οι αυγουστιατικες βροχες δεν ηρθαν φετος!!...εκεινες οι ωραιες οι βροχες Σεπτ. θα ερθουν? μου λείπει μια βροχη της προκοπής...

----------


## ioannis2

> ΕΧΩ ΑΛΛΑΞΕΙ ΚΑΤΑ ΚΑΙΡΟΥΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΟΛΟΙ ΤΑ ΙΔΙΕΣ ΠΑΠΑΝΤΖΕΣ ΜΟΥ ΛΕΝΕ ΞΕΡΩ ΤΙ ΠΑΙΖΕΙ
> ΟΛΟΙ ΣΥΝΕΝΟΗΜΕΝΟΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΙΠΑΜΕ ΜΙΚΡΗ ΠΟΛΗ ΜΕ ΞΕΡΟΥΝ ΟΛΟΙ ΟΠΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΩ
> ΓΤ ΕΧΩ ΑΛΛΑΞΕΙ ΟΛΟΙ ΤΙΣ ΙΔΙΕΣ ΜΑΛΑΚΙΕΣ ΛΕΝΕ ΞΕΡΩ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑΤΙ
> ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΙΕΛΥΣΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΕΡΗΦΑΝΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΑΞΙΟΠΡΕΠΕΙΑ ΜΕΡΙΚΩΝ ΑΤΟΜΩΝ ΣΕ ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΕΣ ΘΕΣΕΙΣ
> ΓΤ ΔΕΝ ΑΥΤΟΚΤΟΝΗΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΒΓΑΛΑ ΜΑΛΑΚΕΣ ΜΕ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΛΑΚΚΟ ΚΙ ΑΝΤΙ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΣΚΟΤΩΣΟΥΝ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΑ
> ΟΠΩΣ ΟΛΟ ΤΟ ΚΟΣΜΟ ΠΡΟΤΙΜΗΣΑΝ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΑΥΤΟΚΤΟΝΗΣΩ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΓΩ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΔΕΝ ΑΥΤΟΚΤΟΝΗΣΑ
> ΚΑΙ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΑΩ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΣΚΟΤΩΣΟΥΝΕ ΑΛΛΑ ΑΥΤΟΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΘΕΛΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΑΥΤΟΚΤΟΝΗΣΩ ΑΣΤΑ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΑΓΡΙΟΥΣ


Γιατί ήθελαν να σε σκοτώσουν βρε?
Κι αντι να σε σκοτωσουν σου προκάλεσαν τάσεις αυτοκτονίας?

Κάποτε υπερβάλλουμε, κάποτε όμως πέφτουμε απ τα συννεφα. Το δευτερο συμβαινει όταν μας κανουν λυσσαλέο πόλεμο ιδίως πίσω απ τη ράχη μας άτομα τα οποια δεν θα περιμέναμε να κραταγαν τετοια σταση απεναντι μας. Υπερβάλλουμε όταν με το ξερό καίμε και το χλωρό, ήτοι κάποιοι που ετυχε να μας πουν ή να μας κανουν κατι όχι όμως από μίσος αλλά λόγω του χαρακτηρα τους και της φασης στην οποια βρίσκονταν, όμως γενικα είμασταν άτομα της εκτίμησης τους. Και ως εκ τούτου, επειδή συνεβηκε να περασουν πολλοί κακούργοι από τη ζωη μας τους εντάξαμε κι αυτους εκει. 

Το ζητημα ειναι πως στο τελος αυτοί διαλύουν τη δική μας περηφάνια κι αξιοπρέπεια και ως αποτελεσμα, στο τελος, βρίσκουμε τους εαυτους μας ψυχικά παθόντες και ενασχολούμενους με πράγματα πολύ κατώτερα των δυνατοτητων μας.

----------


## deleted-member-09-05-2016

Καλημερα σε ολους! χαθηκα λιγο απο το φορουμ γιατι επρεπε να κανονισω της αξονικες του μπαμπα μου.Το ραντεβου ειναι στης 22 σεπτεμβριου.Εχω πολυ αγχος για τα αποτελεσματα αλλα προσπαθω να εμαι ψυχραιμη.

----------


## roko

bulletproof ψυχραιμια και ολα θα πανε καλα θα το δεις!!!!

----------


## deleted_member27-11-2015

-εχεις προβληματα δεσμευσης,προβληματα εμπιστοσυνης.-χαχαχαχα οκ,αρχικα να σου πω οτι ξεχασα τον φουρνο,θερμοσυφωνα,το aircodition,τα κλειδια στην πορτα,την πορτα ανοιχτη,το αμαξι ξεκλειδωτο,ξεχασα επισυς να ταισω την γατα του γειτονα,να πληρωσω κατι λογαριασμους αααααα και μια μπυρα στην καταψυξη,πεταγομααιιιι 1 λεπτακι να τα διορθωσω ολα και θα το συζητισουμε μετα.φιλια αγαπη μου.

----------


## elis

> Οποτε επαιξες με λαθος κινητρο.επαιξες για λαθος λογο,οταν παιζεις για λαθος λογο η νικη ειναι τυχαια και οταν νικας απο τυχη για μενα ειναι ηττα


ΕΓΩ ΕΠΑΙΞΑ ΓΤ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΠΟΥ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΟΡΕΙΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑ ΟΤΙ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΛΟ
ΚΑΙ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΟΡΕΙΑ ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΒΓΗΚΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΡΙΚΑ ΑΣΧΗΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΤΑ ΑΣΧΗΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΙΟ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΚΑΛΑ
ΔΕ ΒΓΑΙΝΕΙ ΑΚΡΗ ΜΗΝ ΤΟ ΨΑΧΝΕΙΣ ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΙΧΝΙΔΙ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ ΑΠΛΑ ΕΓΙΝΑ ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ ΜΕ ΟΛΟ ΑΥΤΟ
ΠΡΑΓΜΑ ΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΤΟ ΧΑΙΡΟΜΑΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΓΙΝΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΕ ΜΕ ΑΡΕΣΑΝ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ ΤΕΣΠΑ ΚΟΥΡΑΣΤΗΚΑ
ΒΑΡΕΘΗΚΑ ΚΙ ΑΠΟΓΟΗΤΕΥΤΙΚΑ ΕΝ ΟΛΙΓΟΙΣ

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Καλημερα σε ολους! χαθηκα λιγο απο το φορουμ γιατι επρεπε να κανονισω της αξονικες του μπαμπα μου.Το ραντεβου ειναι στης 22 σεπτεμβριου.Εχω πολυ αγχος για τα αποτελεσματα αλλα προσπαθω να εμαι ψυχραιμη.


ολα καλα θα πάνε κοριτσακι μου...ειναι εξετασεις ρουτινας τωρα αυτες..λιγη ταλαιπωρία βεβαια ...αλλα για να εχετε το κεφαλι σας ησυχο χαλαλι  :Smile:

----------


## Deleted-member-19102015



----------


## deleted_member27-11-2015

> ΕΓΩ ΕΠΑΙΞΑ ΓΤ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΠΟΥ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΟΡΕΙΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑ ΟΤΙ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΛΟ
> ΚΑΙ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΟΡΕΙΑ ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΒΓΗΚΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΡΙΚΑ ΑΣΧΗΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΤΑ ΑΣΧΗΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΙΟ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΚΑΛΑ
> ΔΕ ΒΓΑΙΝΕΙ ΑΚΡΗ ΜΗΝ ΤΟ ΨΑΧΝΕΙΣ ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΙΧΝΙΔΙ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ ΑΠΛΑ ΕΓΙΝΑ ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ ΜΕ ΟΛΟ ΑΥΤΟ
> ΠΡΑΓΜΑ ΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΤΟ ΧΑΙΡΟΜΑΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΓΙΝΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΕ ΜΕ ΑΡΕΣΑΝ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ ΤΕΣΠΑ ΚΟΥΡΑΣΤΗΚΑ
> ΒΑΡΕΘΗΚΑ ΚΙ ΑΠΟΓΟΗΤΕΥΤΙΚΑ ΕΝ ΟΛΙΓΟΙΣ


τα θελες και τα παθες μου φενετε

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> -εχεις προβληματα δεσμευσης,προβληματα εμπιστοσυνης.-χαχαχαχα οκ,αρχικα να σου πω οτι ξεχασα τον φουρνο,θερμοσυφωνα,το aircodition,τα κλειδια στην πορτα,την πορτα ανοιχτη,το αμαξι ξεκλειδωτο,ξεχασα επισυς να ταισω την γατα του γειτονα,να πληρωσω κατι λογαριασμους αααααα και μια μπυρα στην καταψυξη,πεταγομααιιιι 1 λεπτακι να τα διορθωσω ολα και θα το συζητισουμε μετα.φιλια αγαπη μου.


χαχαχα..ε ρε τι κανει η σουρααααα!! χαχαχαχα

----------


## Deleted-member-19102015



----------


## elis

> τα θελες και τα παθες μου φενετε


ΑΣ ΠΟΥΜΕ ΟΤΙ ΠΟΥΛΗΣΑ ΤΡΕΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΟ ΧΑΜΟ ΠΟΥ ΖΟΥΣΑ ΚΙ ΑΥΤΟΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΑΝ Α ΕΤΣΙ ΚΑΤΣΕ ΤΩΡΑ ΝΑ ΔΕΙ ΤΙ ΘΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ
ΚΑΙ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΦΤΑΣΑΜΕ ΕΔΩ ΠΟΥ ΦΤΑΣΑΜΕ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑ ΦΤΑΣΟΥΜΕ ΓΩ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΑΛΛΑ ΝΑΙ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΔΙΚΙΟ ΞΥΘΗΚΑ ΚΙ ΕΓΩ
ΑΛΛΑ ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΕ ΝΑ ΜΗ ΔΩΣΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ΣΗΜΑΣΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΞΕΧΑΣΩ ΚΙ ΕΓΩ ΚΙ ΟΧΙ ΝΑ ΑΣΧΟΛΗΘΕΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΕ ΝΑ ΑΣΧΟΛΗΘΕΙ ΚΙ ΑΛΛΙΩΣ ΠΙΟ ΑΠΛΑ ΤΕΣΠΑ ΜΗΝ ΤΟ ΨΑΧΝΕΙΣ ΜΠΛΕΞΑΜΕ ΑΠΟ ΕΚΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΑ ΑΣΤΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΝΕ ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΕΓΩ ΕΓΙΝΑ ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ ΑΠΟ ΟΛΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΕΓΟΝΟΣ

----------


## elis



----------


## Deleted-member-19102015



----------


## elis



----------


## ironman

σκεφτομαι οτι διαφορες αναποδιες τον τελευταιο εναμιση χρονο με εχουν κανει να αισθανομαι ψυχολογικα πολυ χαλια αναρωτιεμαι αν θα μπορεσω ποτε να βρω γαληνη και ευτυχια

----------


## elis



----------


## Deleted-member-19102015

i need somebody who needs me

----------


## elis

ΕΓΩ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΟΠΑΔΟΣ ΑΥΤΗΣ ΤΗΣ ΑΟΠΨΗΣ ΓΤ ΤΟ ΝΑ ΒΡΕΙΣ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΝ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΟΣΟ ΚΙ ΕΣΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟ ΤΑΥΤΟΧΡΟΝΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΔΥΟ

----------


## Deleted-member-19102015

δως την ψυχή σου να παλέψει


"ότι σε βγάζει απο το ποτάμι,άστο και ξαναβούτηξε"..Αυτό πρέπει να είναι το νόημα της ζωής.

----------


## Deleted-member250416

> σκεφτομαι οτι διαφορες αναποδιες τον τελευταιο εναμιση χρονο με εχουν κανει να αισθανομαι ψυχολογικα πολυ χαλια αναρωτιεμαι αν θα μπορεσω ποτε να βρω γαληνη και ευτυχια


Αυτό ακριβώς σκέφτομαι κι' εγώ... Εδώ και καιρό θέλω να γράψω κατεβατά για να ξεσπάσω και δεν μου βγαίνει ΛΕΞΗ αλλά τα είπες όλα σε λίγες γραμμές. 

Όσο αναρωτιέσαι, βασανίζεσαι περισσότερο όμως. Και έτσι ακόμη και λίγες στιγμές ηρεμίας και ευτυχίας αν είναι να έρθουν, δεν θα μπορείς να τις χαρείς... Καλύτερα να αφήσεις τα πράγματα να κυλήσουν ομαλά και ό,τι είναι να γίνει θα γίνει. Δεν θα μας τρελάνουν και οι περιττές αρνητικές σκέψεις θέλω να πω...

----------


## Deleted-member250416

> δως την ψυχή σου να παλέψει
> 
> 
> "ότι σε βγάζει απο το ποτάμι,άστο και ξαναβούτηξε"..Αυτό πρέπει να είναι το νόημα της ζωής.


Πόσο ωραίος στίχος... Σκάσε και κολύμπα που λέμε, ό,τι κι' αν συμβαίνει, αλίμονο αν τα παρατήσεις...

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

καλημερα σε όλους!!...εχουμε τοση θαλασσα μπροστα μας..

----------


## ioannis2

Οι περισσότεροι με τους οποίους σχετίζομαι ειναι περιπτωσάρες. Κι αυτο θεωρείται βεβαιο όταν τη διαπίστωση την κάνουν αλλοι, τι θες εσυ μ αυτους. Όμως τα ενταξει ατομα ειτε δεν ανταποκρίνονται (μπορει και να μην με γουσταρουν δλδ, τουλάχιστον αρκετοί) είτε τους απωθω (δεν δειχνω το αναλογο ενδιαφερον ή τους βρίσκω μονότονους ή δεν συνηθισα με τετοια καλα άτομα). Κι όμως περιπτωσάρες όπου παω βρισκω τετοιους μεσα στα πόδια μου.

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

Ότι είναι τραγικό να έχεις στραγγίξει την άδεια, να ξεκινάει ολόκληρη χρονιά μπροστά σου κ όχι μόνο να μην έχεις ξεκουραστεί, αλλά να έχεις ξεπατωθεί κ από πάνω. (Πώς τα κατάφερα πάλι έτσι.....?)

----------


## ioannis2

Εξακολουθώ να μην έχω εμπιστοσύνη σε κανέναν.
Εξακολουθώ να πιστευω πως αρκετοί με υποτιμούν.
Ακόμα κι αυατ που μου λενε με θετικό πρόσιμο τα θεωρώ υποκρισία, απλά για να με ενθαρρύνουν τα λένε.
Πιστευω πως οι υποψίες μου αυτές έχουν βάση. Επειδή, βρίσκω και στοιχεία που το στηρίζουν αντικειμενικά.
Δεν ξέρω αν ειναι διαίσθηση ή επειδή συνήθισα να ζω μ αυτον τον τροπο σκέψης και δράσης.
Τουλάχιστον νιωθω πως δεν τα βάζω κάτω. Μπορεί να ελπίζω και να ειμαι αισιόδοξος απλά για να μην με πάρει από κάτω, ενώ τα αποτελεσματα της ελπίδας ειναι περιορισμένα.Κι όταν λέω πως δεν τα βάζω κάτω μπορεί απλά να χάνω τον καιρό μου.
Στο μεταξύ οι απαιτησεις που εχω για το τώρα, μου δείχνουν πόσο μεγάλες απώλειες είχα σε μια κρίσιμη περίοδο της ζωης μου στο παρελθόν.
Η ζωη δεν με αφηνει να σκεφτω θετικά.

----------


## elis

ΑΠΟΛΥΟΜΑΙ ΨΑΡΟΥΚΛΕΣ ΤΑ ΜΑΛΛΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΝΩ ΜΠΟΥΚΛΕΣ

----------


## elis



----------


## ioannis2

Ευχαριστώ που δεν μου δίνεται σημασία. Αυτό μπορεί να ναι ανατροφοδότηση ότι τα πραγματα δεν ειναι τοσο χάλια όσο σας τα περιγραφω (δλδ οι πιο πάνω αναρτησεις μου).

----------


## elis



----------


## Macgyver

> Ευχαριστώ που δεν μου δίνεται σημασία. Αυτό μπορεί να ναι ανατροφοδότηση ότι τα πραγματα δεν ειναι τοσο χάλια όσο σας τα περιγραφω (δλδ οι πιο πάνω αναρτησεις μου).



Δεν ξερω Γιαννη αν ειναι χαλια , αλλα αμα δεν δωσεις εναν δραματικο τονο στα γραφομενα σου , οπως κανουν αλλοι , δεν ασχολειται κανεις μαζι σου !!.
Παντως δεν μπορει κανεις να σε υποτιμησει , αν δεν υποτιμησεις πρωτα εσυ τον εαυτο σου ( αν δεν δωσεις την συγκαταθεση σου ) . Και εξαρταται αν η υποτιμηση σου , ειναι σε ζωτικα σημεια της ζωης σου , πχ εργασια . Εμενα αν με υποτιμησει καποιος , και ειμαι εκ των πραματων υποχρεωμενος να τον αντιμετωπισω , ( αλλιως τον αγνοω ) τον εχω βαλει με το καλο η το κακο στη θεση του , αυτοστιγμει .

----------


## elis



----------


## Deleted-member-19102015



----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Ευχαριστώ που δεν μου δίνεται σημασία. Αυτό μπορεί να ναι ανατροφοδότηση ότι τα πραγματα δεν ειναι τοσο χάλια όσο σας τα περιγραφω (δλδ οι πιο πάνω αναρτησεις μου).


γιαννη συγνωμη που δεν σου απαντησα, το σκεφτηκα αλλα υπέθεσα οτι για να το γραφεις σε αυτο το θρεντ ..σημαινει οτι απλα θες α το γραψεις και οχι να το συζητησεις... πάντως καταλαβαινω πως νιωθεις...

----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## deleted-member-09-05-2016

Σημερα πριν δυο ωρες δεν ειχα τι να κανω και ειχα λιγη σκυλοτροφη που δεν την τρωει με τιποτα το σκυλακι μου.Πηρα την σκυλοτροφη,ενα μπουκαλι νερο και ενα πλαστικο μπολακι τα εβαλα σε μια σακουλιτσα και ξεκινησα να παω να ταισω ενα γερικο και αρρωστο σκυλι που το εχουν δεμενο σε μια απομερη περιοχη.Καθως εφτασα στον προορισμο μου αυτο που αντικρυσα δεν περιγραφεται.Ηταν ενας τοξικομανης ολογυμνος! δεν φουρουσε τιποτα! ουτε εσωρουχο! ητανε ξαπλωμενος κατω (ηταν ζωντανος ,ανασαινε αλλα ηταν βαρια μαστουρωμενος) εκεινη την στιγμη φοβηθηκα και εφυγα.Απο το σοκ δεν ταισα ουτε το σκυλακι.Εφυγα οπως ημουνα! το θεμα ειναι οτι μετα απ'το σοκ που περασα αισθανομαι καλυτερα ψυχολογικα.Δεν ξερω γιατι και μου φαινεται περιεργο...

----------


## elis

ΕΓΩ ΔΕ ΞΕΡΩ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΩ ΔΕΝ ΜΟΥ ΧΕΙ ΤΥΧΕΙ ΠΕΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΜΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΔΑ ΑΣΤΕΓΟ ΣΕ ΠΑΡΟΜΟΙΑ ΦΑΣΗ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕ ΜΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΕΝΤΥΠΩΣΗ ΕΣΕΝΑ ΓΤ Σ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΑΣΤΕΓΟΣ ΝΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΤΟΞΙΚΟΜΑΝΗΣ

----------


## imagine

Υποθέτω γιατί είδες με τα μάτια σου πως υπάρχουν και χειρότερα απ τα δικά σου προβλήματα (που δν ξέρω ποια είναι).

----------


## deleted_member27-11-2015

διαγραψτε το προφιλ μου και ολα τα μηνιματα θεματα που εχω ανοιξει-γραψει.πρεπει να στειλω καπου πμ σε κανενα αρμοδιο?

----------


## elis

ΚΑΟΥ ΣΤΕΛΝΕΙ ΕΜΑΙΛ ΑΛΛΑ ΡΩΤΑ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΟΥΝΕ ΓΙΑ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ

----------


## deleted_member27-11-2015

> ΚΑΟΥ ΣΤΕΛΝΕΙ ΕΜΑΙΛ ΑΛΛΑ ΡΩΤΑ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΟΥΝΕ ΓΙΑ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ


ποιον ρωταω?

----------


## elis

ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΕΜΑΙΛ [email protected] και κατι τετοιο καποιοσ αο τα παιδια θα ξερει το πολυ ανοιξε θεμα η στειλε πμ σε μοντερατορσ

----------


## deleted_member27-11-2015

> ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΕΜΑΙΛ [email protected] και κατι τετοιο καποιοσ αο τα παιδια θα ξερει το πολυ ανοιξε θεμα η στειλε πμ σε μοντερατορσ


οοοοοοκκκκ

----------


## deleted_member27-11-2015

πρεπει να πιστεψει ο καθενας για τον εαυτο του αυτο..."καποτε ηξερα καποιον που τον φωναζαμε μιδα,μπορουσε να πουλισει προφυλακτικα σε μοναχο και κρεας σε χορτοφαγο,οπως τον μυθο του μιδα που οτι ακουμπουσε γινοταν χρυσος,ετσι και αυτος οπου περνουσε εβρισκε λεφτα.λοιπον το μυαλλο μου ειναι απο χρυσο δεν μπορει ποτε τιποτα και κανενας να ξεπερασει την τιμη μου,γιατι αυτος ο φιλος το ακουμπισε με τον τροπο του,οπως και αλλος πολυς ακομα αξιολογος κοσμος".καντε το ιδιο.το μυαλλο σας ειναι μοναδικο εκμετελευτιτετο

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> διαγραψτε το προφιλ μου και ολα τα μηνιματα θεματα που εχω ανοιξει-γραψει.πρεπει να στειλω καπου πμ σε κανενα αρμοδιο?


καλησπέρα αρχηγε μου...τι επαθες??? γιατι να διαγραψεις το προφιλ σου???

----------


## deleted_member27-11-2015

> καλησπέρα αρχηγε μου...τι επαθες??? γιατι να διαγραψεις το προφιλ σου???


γιατι δεν υπαρχει καποιος λογος να ειμαι εδω μεσα

----------


## elis

ελπιζω να καταλαβεσ οτι οι δυσκολιεσ που περασεσ σε καναν ετσι ωστε να παιρνεισ ρισκα για χαβαλε
να διεκδικεισ για πλακα να αντεχεισ στα δυσκολα οταν αλλοι κολωνουν ακομα και να δουλεψεισ οσεσ ωρεσ θελεισ μπορεισ
γτ ακριβωσ εχεισ αυτεσ τισ εμπειριεσ και θα συμφωνησω οτι το μυαλο ειναι εργαλειο και πρεπει να το χρησιμοποιουμε
ακομα κι οταν καθομαστε και πρεπει να το απαιτουμε απο τον εαυτο μασ να βρισκουμε λυσεισ κι ασ μην ειναι καλεσ αλλα παντα κατι πρεπει να παρουσιαζουμε εστω κι αν δεν ειναι καλο η αυτο που θελουμε

----------


## elis

> γιατι δεν υπαρχει καποιος λογος να ειμαι εδω μεσα


εγω ψηφιζω να μεινεισ παντωσ αλλα για τα σχολια αν καταλαβεσ τι ενοοω μερικα ειναι πολυ ωραια αλλα πειτε τα εσεισ εγω θα δω το ματσ
και θα πεταγομαι να βλεπω τι λετε

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> γιατι δεν υπαρχει καποιος λογος να ειμαι εδω μεσα


εγινε κατι που σε χαλασε?...

----------


## elis



----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> 


ρε ελις τι επαθε το παιδι? εγινε κατι? πες μου ανησυχω!

----------


## elis

ΚΑΤΙ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΑΝΑΓΚΗ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΚΙ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΝΑ ΦΥΓΕΙ
ΑΛΛΑ ΕΓΩ ΤΟΥ ΠΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΣΕΙ ΑΜΑ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΝΑ ΣΧΟΛΙΑΖΕΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΕΚΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΑ ΤΙ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΩ
ΚΑΤΙ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΤΟΥ ΟΥΤΕ ΑΥΤΟΣ ΤΑ ΧΕΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕ ΤΩΡΑ ΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ
ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΜΑΖΙ ΜΙΛΟΥΣΑΜΕ

----------


## deleted_member27-11-2015

> εγινε κατι που σε χαλασε?...


οχι δεν με χαλασε κατι

----------


## elis

ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΝΟΥΜΕ ΜΟΝΕΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΔΡΑΣΑΝΕ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΜΕΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΝΕ ΚΑΛΟ Η ΟΛΗ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ
ΝΑ ΤΗΣ ΠΕΙΤΕ ΚΑΛΑ ΚΑΝΑΝΕ ΑΛΛΑ ΜΕ ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΜΗΝ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΝΑ ΑΤΥΧΗΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΡΕΧΟΥΜΕ
ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΑΠΟ ΜΕΝΑ ΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΔΕ ΞΕΡΩ ΓΙΑ ΠΟΙΟ ΛΟΓΟ ΕΜΕΝΑ ΣΕ ΚΑΛΟ ΜΟΥ ΒΓΗΚΕ
ΔΛΔ ΣΩΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΕΙΔΑ ΒΕΛΤΙΩΣΗ ΧΕΣΤΗΚΑ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΙ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΕΝΑ ΚΑΦΕ ΠΙΝΩ
ΑΠΟ ΕΚΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΑΦΟΥ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΧΕΣΤΗΚΑ ΠΩΣ ΕΓΙΝΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΙ ΕΓΙΝΕ

----------


## Κύκνος

Αναρωτιέμαι πόσες φορές θα δούμε το ίδιο ακριβώς πρόβλημα σε διαφορετικά θέματα εδώ μέσα...με όλο το σεβασμό προς την θλίψη που περνάει ο θεματοθέτης αλλά νισάφι, κατάντησε κουραστικό! Δηλαδή και να ήθελες να πεις μια καλή κουβέντα δεν έχεις πια την διάθεση με όλο αυτό τον βομβαρδισμό...προσωπικά τουλάχιστον...

----------


## elis

ΕΓΩ ΕΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑ ΟΤΙ Ο ΚΑΘΕΝΑΣ ΕΔΩ ΜΕΣΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΝΑ ΠΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΤΙ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΜΟΙΡΑΖΟΜΑΣΤΕ ΚΑΘΟΜΑΣΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΓΡΑΦΟΥΜΕ ΜΑΛΑΚΙΕΣ ΓΤ Ο ΚΑΘΕΝΑΣ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΤΙΛΑΜΒΑΝΕΤΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΓΟΥΣΤΑΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΑΝΟΙΞΕΙ ΕΝΑ ΘΕΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΟΜΟΡΦΥΝΕΙ ΟΠΩΣ ΓΟΥΣΤΑΡΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΛΑΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΠΑΛΙΑ ΜΕΛΗ ΤΟΥΣ ΜΟΝΙΜΟΥΣ ΚΑΤΟΙΚΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΤΑ ΑΠΛΑ ΘΕΜΑΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΣΧΟΛΙΑΣΜΟ
ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΠΑΛΙΟΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΗ ΓΙΑ ΟΤΙ ΓΟΥΣΤΑΡΟΥΝ

----------


## deleted_member27-11-2015

Κλεισε ρε βλαμενη τις κουρτινες,εγω δεν τις κλεινω επειδι δεν εχω βαλει οχι για να την δουμε φλερτ απο ταινια.αντε ζωο απλωνεις και 2 ωρες ρουχα καθε μερα και κοιτας,φοιτιτρια εισαι ποσα εχεις τελος παντων?ερε που μπλεξαμε με την καινουργια ο παλιος μια χαρα ηταν εβγαινε εξω πρωινιατικα με φραπε και μποξερακι εξινε τα πα..ρια του και φωναζε και καλημερα τι αλλο να ζητησεις για το πρωτο πενταλεπτο μολις ξυπνας,ετσι κι αλλιως η καλη η μερα απο το πρωι φενετε.

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> ΕΓΩ ΕΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑ ΟΤΙ Ο ΚΑΘΕΝΑΣ ΕΔΩ ΜΕΣΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΝΑ ΠΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΤΙ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΜΟΙΡΑΖΟΜΑΣΤΕ ΚΑΘΟΜΑΣΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΓΡΑΦΟΥΜΕ ΜΑΛΑΚΙΕΣ ΓΤ Ο ΚΑΘΕΝΑΣ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΤΙΛΑΜΒΑΝΕΤΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΓΟΥΣΤΑΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΑΝΟΙΞΕΙ ΕΝΑ ΘΕΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΟΜΟΡΦΥΝΕΙ ΟΠΩΣ ΓΟΥΣΤΑΡΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΛΑΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΠΑΛΙΑ ΜΕΛΗ ΤΟΥΣ ΜΟΝΙΜΟΥΣ ΚΑΤΟΙΚΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΤΑ ΑΠΛΑ ΘΕΜΑΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΣΧΟΛΙΑΣΜΟ
> ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΠΑΛΙΟΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΗ ΓΙΑ ΟΤΙ ΓΟΥΣΤΑΡΟΥΝ


εσυ γιατι δεν κανεις ενα?...

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Κλεισε ρε βλαμενη τις κουρτινες,εγω δεν τις κλεινω επειδι δεν εχω βαλει οχι για να την δουμε φλερτ απο ταινια.αντε ζωο απλωνεις και 2 ωρες ρουχα καθε μερα και κοιτας,φοιτιτρια εισαι ποσα εχεις τελος παντων?ερε που μπλεξαμε με την καινουργια ο παλιος μια χαρα ηταν εβγαινε εξω πρωινιατικα με φραπε και μποξερακι εξινε τα πα..ρια του και φωναζε και καλημερα τι αλλο να ζητησεις για το πρωτο πενταλεπτο μολις ξυπνας,ετσι κι αλλιως η καλη η μερα απο το πρωι φενετε.


χαχαχα...να της κανεις μυνηση για σεξουαλικη παρενοχληση να μαθει!!! σε βρηκαν μικρο και αθωο και αμεσως να σε εκμεταλευτουν!!!! δεν εισαι σκευος ηδονης...εισαι ανθρωπος πια!!!!!

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Αναρωτιέμαι πόσες φορές θα δούμε το ίδιο ακριβώς πρόβλημα σε διαφορετικά θέματα εδώ μέσα...με όλο το σεβασμό προς την θλίψη που περνάει ο θεματοθέτης αλλά νισάφι, κατάντησε κουραστικό! Δηλαδή και να ήθελες να πεις μια καλή κουβέντα δεν έχεις πια την διάθεση με όλο αυτό τον βομβαρδισμό...προσωπικά τουλάχιστον...


χαχαχα..τι επαθες κυκνακι μου?

----------


## Κύκνος

> χαχαχα..τι επαθες κυκνακι μου?


Τίποτα σημαντικό απλά όπως έγραψα είναι κουραστικό μέλη να ανοίγουν κάθε μέρα κι από ένα θέμα για το ίδιο ακριβώς πρόβλημα...με εκνευρίζει και πραγματικά δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί το κάνουν αυτό, δηλαδή ένα θέμα δεν τους φτάνει για να πουν όσα έχουν να πουν; Ίσως να φταίει κι η ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική διαταραχή που με ενοχλεί, θέλω να υπάρχει μια τάξη κι αυτό μου την διαταράσσει...

----------


## deleted_member27-11-2015

> χαχαχα...να της κανεις μυνηση για σεξουαλικη παρενοχληση να μαθει!!! σε βρηκαν μικρο και αθωο και αμεσως να σε εκμεταλευτουν!!!! δεν εισαι σκευος ηδονης...εισαι ανθρωπος πια!!!!!


Ασε με και συ παιζεις με τον πονο μου :ρ...αυτη η περιοδος ειναι η χειρωτερη,ερχονται ολες οι πρωτοετινες και οι νεες τριτη λυκειου και ψαχνουν η γκομενο η να πηδιχτουνε και με αποσπουν απο το αρχικο μου στωχο.δεν γινετε αυτο το πραγμα.ειναι παντου,ειναι αναμεσα μας,απειλουμαστε απο τις πρωτοετινες!!!!!χαχαχαχα

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Ασε με και συ παιζεις με τον πονο μου :ρ...αυτη η περιοδος ειναι η χειρωτερη,ερχονται ολες οι πρωτοετινες και οι νεες τριτη λυκειου και ψαχνουν η γκομενο η να πηδιχτουνε και με αποσπουν απο το αρχικο μου στωχο.δεν γινετε αυτο το πραγμα.ειναι παντου,ειναι αναμεσα μας,απειλουμαστε απο τις πρωτοετινες!!!!!χαχαχαχα


χαχαχαχα...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

μπορει να χρειαζεται να μιλησει για το θεμα του δε σε εβαλε κανενας να διαβασεις οσα γραφει με το ζορι αν βαριεσαι απλα μη τα διαβαζεις για παραδειγμα εγω απειρες φορες προσπαθησα να σου μηλισω για τα θεματα που ανεβαζεις κ δεν ειδα σχεδον καμια ανταποκριση ετσι σταματησα να το παλευω καπιοι ομως αλλοι ΘΕΛΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΠΑΝΕ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΝΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΒΡΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΗ ΜΕΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΧΤΕΣΙΝΗ για αυτο κ το παλευουν ακομα.οσο μιλας για ενα πραγμα πας καλυτερα αρα αυτο εχει καπιο νοημα για οσους το κατανοουν κ τους ενδιαφερει το θεμα.

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Τίποτα σημαντικό απλά όπως έγραψα είναι κουραστικό μέλη να ανοίγουν κάθε μέρα κι από ένα θέμα για το ίδιο ακριβώς πρόβλημα...με εκνευρίζει και πραγματικά δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί το κάνουν αυτό, δηλαδή ένα θέμα δεν τους φτάνει για να πουν όσα έχουν να πουν; Ίσως να φταίει κι η ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική διαταραχή που με ενοχλεί, θέλω να υπάρχει μια τάξη κι αυτό μου την διαταράσσει...


ναι καταλαβαινω, δες το σαν ασκηση  :Wink:

----------


## Κύκνος

> μπορει να χρειαζεται να μιλησει για το θεμα του δε σε εβαλε κανενας να διαβασεις οσα γραφει με το ζορι αν βαριεσαι απλα μη τα διαβαζεις για παραδειγμα εγω απειρες φορες προσπαθησα να σου μηλισω για τα θεματα που ανεβαζεις κ δεν ειδα σχεδον καμια ανταποκριση ετσι σταματησα να το παλευω καπιοι ομως αλλοι ΘΕΛΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΠΑΝΕ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΝΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΒΡΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΗ ΜΕΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΧΤΕΣΙΝΗ για αυτο κ το παλευουν ακομα.οσο μιλας για ενα πραγμα πας καλυτερα αρα αυτο εχει καπιο νοημα για οσους το κατανοουν κ τους ενδιαφερει το θεμα.


Κι εγώ θέλω να πάω καλύτερα κι έχω ήδη κάνει βήματα προς αυτή την κατεύθυνση αλλά μάλλον δεν το έχεις διαβάσει...
Τέλος, δεν νομίζω ότι είναι σωστό να μου τη λες και μάλιστα "φωνάζοντας" όπως σημαίνουν τα κεφαλαία αν δεν τον ξέρεις...
Επίσης, μπορείς να μιλάς όοοοοσο θέλεις αλλά στο ίδιο θέμα...το να ανοίγεις ένα σωρό θέματα για το ΙΔΙΟ πράγμα για μένα σημαίνει ότι το μυαλό σου (του θεματοθέτη εννοώ, όχι το δικό σου) είναι σκορποχώρι...

----------


## Κύκνος

> ναι καταλαβαινω, δες το σαν ασκηση


Μπα, προτιμώ την λίστα αγνόησης...αρκετά ταλαιπωρούμαι στην έξω ζωή μου για να ταλαιπωρούμαι κι εδώ που μπαίνω να ζητήσω βοήθεια και να νιώσω καλύτερα...
Όποιος δεν μπορεί να μαζέψει το μυαλό του ας κάτσει να γελοιοποιείται...δεν θα κάτσω εγώ να τ' ακούω κι από πάνω για λάθος συμπεριφορές άλλων μελών...ήθελα απλά να το πω γιατί θα έσκαγα!

----------


## elis

> Τίποτα σημαντικό απλά όπως έγραψα είναι κουραστικό μέλη να ανοίγουν κάθε μέρα κι από ένα θέμα για το ίδιο ακριβώς πρόβλημα...με εκνευρίζει και πραγματικά δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί το κάνουν αυτό, δηλαδή ένα θέμα δεν τους φτάνει για να πουν όσα έχουν να πουν; Ίσως να φταίει κι η ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική διαταραχή που με ενοχλεί, θέλω να υπάρχει μια τάξη κι αυτό μου την διαταράσσει...


ΕΓΩ ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΙΔΑΝΙΚΟΣ ΝΑ ΔΙΑΤΑΡΑΣΣΩ ΤΗΝ ΤΑΞΗ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΜΕ ΜΙΑ ΑΤΑΚΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΘΕΙΣ ΤΡΙΑ ΕΓΚΕΦΑΛΙΚΑ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΞΕΡΩ
ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΛΟ ΜΠΙΑΝΩ ΣΕ ΕΝ ΜΑΓΑΖΙ ΚΑΙ ΡΩΤΑΩ ΤΗΝ ΠΩΛΗΤΡΙΑ ΤΙ ΧΑΜΠΑΡΙΑ ΠΑΘΑΙΝΕΙ ΤΡΙΑ ΕΓΚΕΦΑΛΙΚΑ ΜΑΖΕΜΕΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΕ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΠΩΣ ΝΑ Μ ΑΝΤΙΜΕΤΩΠΙΣΕΙ ΣΚΑΛΩΝΕΙ ΚΑΤΕΥΘΕΙΑΝ ΜΕ ΜΙΑ ΑΤΑΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ Η ΣΥΖΗΤΗΣΗ ΠΑΕΙ ΚΟΥΒΑ

----------


## Κύκνος

> ΕΓΩ ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΙΔΑΝΙΚΟΣ ΝΑ ΔΙΑΤΑΡΑΣΣΩ ΤΗΝ ΤΑΞΗ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΜΕ ΜΙΑ ΑΤΑΚΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΘΕΙΣ ΤΡΙΑ ΕΓΚΕΦΑΛΙΚΑ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΞΕΡΩ
> ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΛΟ ΜΠΙΑΝΩ ΣΕ ΕΝ ΜΑΓΑΖΙ ΚΑΙ ΡΩΤΑΩ ΤΗΝ ΠΩΛΗΤΡΙΑ ΤΙ ΧΑΜΠΑΡΙΑ ΠΑΘΑΙΝΕΙ ΤΡΙΑ ΕΓΚΕΦΑΛΙΚΑ ΜΑΖΕΜΕΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΕ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΠΩΣ ΝΑ Μ ΑΝΤΙΜΕΤΩΠΙΣΕΙ ΣΚΑΛΩΝΕΙ ΚΑΤΕΥΘΕΙΑΝ ΜΕ ΜΙΑ ΑΤΑΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ Η ΣΥΖΗΤΗΣΗ ΠΑΕΙ ΚΟΥΒΑ


Κοίτα, αν είναι να με κάνεις να πάθω τρία εγκεφαλικά φρόντισε να είναι μοιραία αλλιώς άστο γιατί ούτε κι η δική μου υγεία είναι στα καλύτερα της...και δεν με παίρνει να χειροτερέψω...μου έφτασε η κριτική που άκουσα κι είμαι ήδη στα πρόθυρα του πρώτου εγκεφαλικού από τα νεύρα μου...ο καθένας κάνει ότι του καπνίσει εδώ μέσα και δεν υπάρχει σχεδόν κανείς να τους μαζέψει...

Άσχετο τώρα θυμήθηκα την τραγωδία στο Δαφνί, τι κρίμα κι αυτό...  :Frown:  Εκτός κι αν ήταν λύτρωση, δεν ξέρω εγώ μερικές φορές θα ήθελα να "φύγω" αλλά όχι από φωτιά, είναι ο μεγαλύτερος φόβος μου σχετικά με το θάνατο να καώ ζωντανή...

----------


## elis

ΕΓΩ ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΥΟΠΣΤΗΡΙΖΩ ΤΗΝ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ ΚΙΝΗΣΕΩΝ ΕΔΩ ΜΕΣΑ ΑΡΚΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΗ ΠΡΟΣΒΑΛΟΥΜΕ ΚΙ ΑΠΟ ΟΤΙ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΑΣ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΟΤΙ ΘΕΛΟΥΝ

----------


## Κύκνος

> ΕΓΩ ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΥΟΠΣΤΗΡΙΖΩ ΤΗΝ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ ΚΙΝΗΣΕΩΝ ΕΔΩ ΜΕΣΑ ΑΡΚΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΗ ΠΡΟΣΒΑΛΟΥΜΕ ΚΙ ΑΠΟ ΟΤΙ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΑΣ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΟΤΙ ΘΕΛΟΥΝ


Μπορεί να μην προσβάλλουμε αλλά να χτυπάμε ευαίσθητα σημεία άλλων μελών...αυτό δηλαδή είναι σωστό κατά τη γνώμη σου;
Εγώ για παράδειγμα (και τώρα στο λέω εντελώς φιλικά γιατί δεν μου φταις εσύ για τα νεύρα μου) αποσυντονίζομαι όταν βλέπω τραγούδια στο άσχετο σ' ένα θέμα...πραγματικά το μυαλό μου γίνεται λες και το χτύπησαν με μίξερ...
Και σ' ευχαριστώ που δεν το έκανες στο τελευταίο θέμα που άνοιξα για να είμαι και δίκαιη...

Πάντως αυτή τη στιγμή νιώθω τα νεύρα μου να χτυπάνε κόκκινο ενώ έχω ανάγκη να χαλαρώσω οπωσδήποτε το Σαβ/κο για να βγάλω την εργάσιμη εβδομάδα, αν μπορείς help!

----------


## elis

ΕΓΩ ΝΑ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΟΥΤΕ ΠΟΥ ΠΡΟΣΕΧΩ ΟΠΥ ΒΑΖΩ ΤΡΑΓΟΥΔΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΡΧΟΝΤΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΚΟΛΑΩ
ΟΥΤΕ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΞΕΡΩ ΑΜΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΣΟΥ ΣΠΑΕΙ ΤΑ ΝΕΥΡΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΜΕΝΑ ΕΤΣΙ Μ ΑΡΕΣΕΙ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ
ΟΠΩΣ ΕΙΠΕ ΚΙ Η ΡΕΑ ΔΕΣΤΟ ΣΑΝ ΑΣΚΗΣΗ ΓΤ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙ ΤΟΥ ΣΠΙΤΙΟΥ ΣΟΥ ΔΛΔ ΑΝ ΓΝΩΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ
ΚΑΙ ΑΡΧΙΣΩ ΕΓΩ ΝΑ Σ ΛΕΩ ΕΝΑ ΚΑΡΟ ΜΑΛΑΚΙΕΣ ΤΙ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΚΙ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΚΥΚΛΟΦΟΡΟΥΝΕ ΠΟΛΛΟΙ ΣΑΝ ΚΙ ΕΜΕΝΑ ΕΚΕΙ ΕΞΩ
ΔΕΣΤΟ ΣΑΝ ΑΣΚΗΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΜΗΝ ΕΚΝΕΥΡΙΖΕΣΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΛΟΣ ΔΕ ΠΡΟΣΒΑΛΛΩ ΑΛΛΑ ΑΠΟ ΜΑΛΑΚΙΕΣ ΑΛΛΟ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ
ΚΥΡΙΩΣ ΚΟΥΦΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΠΡΟΚΑΛΟΥΝ ΑΜΗΧΑΝΙΑ ΕΓΩ ΤΑ ΛΕΩ ΓΙΑ ΧΑΒΑΛΕ ΓΙΑ ΑΣΤΕΙΑ ΟΠΟΤΕ ΧΑΛΑΡΩΣΕ

----------


## Κύκνος

> ΕΓΩ ΝΑ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΟΥΤΕ ΠΟΥ ΠΡΟΣΕΧΩ ΟΠΥ ΒΑΖΩ ΤΡΑΓΟΥΔΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΡΧΟΝΤΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΚΟΛΑΩ
> ΟΥΤΕ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΞΕΡΩ ΑΜΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΣΟΥ ΣΠΑΕΙ ΤΑ ΝΕΥΡΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΜΕΝΑ ΕΤΣΙ Μ ΑΡΕΣΕΙ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ
> ΟΠΩΣ ΕΙΠΕ ΚΙ Η ΡΕΑ ΔΕΣΤΟ ΣΑΝ ΑΣΚΗΣΗ ΓΤ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙ ΤΟΥ ΣΠΙΤΙΟΥ ΣΟΥ ΔΛΔ ΑΝ ΓΝΩΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ
> ΚΑΙ ΑΡΧΙΣΩ ΕΓΩ ΝΑ Σ ΛΕΩ ΕΝΑ ΚΑΡΟ ΜΑΛΑΚΙΕΣ ΤΙ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΚΙ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΚΥΚΛΟΦΟΡΟΥΝΕ ΠΟΛΛΟΙ ΣΑΝ ΚΙ ΕΜΕΝΑ ΕΚΕΙ ΕΞΩ
> ΔΕΣΤΟ ΣΑΝ ΑΣΚΗΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΜΗΝ ΕΚΝΕΥΡΙΖΕΣΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΛΟΣ ΔΕ ΠΡΟΣΒΑΛΛΩ ΑΛΛΑ ΑΠΟ ΜΑΛΑΚΙΕΣ ΑΛΛΟ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ
> ΚΥΡΙΩΣ ΚΟΥΦΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΠΡΟΚΑΛΟΥΝ ΑΜΗΧΑΝΙΑ ΕΓΩ ΤΑ ΛΕΩ ΓΙΑ ΧΑΒΑΛΕ ΓΙΑ ΑΣΤΕΙΑ ΟΠΟΤΕ ΧΑΛΑΡΩΣΕ


Θα προσπαθήσω να χαλαρώσω γιατί έχω αρχίσει να έχω ψυχοσωματικά συμπτώματα τώρα κι αυτό δεν είναι καλό...ocd και self injuring alert! Αλλά απλά έχω την τάση, δεν θα την κάνω πράξη (πιστεύω άλλωστε δεν είμαι και μόνη τώρα για να μπορώ άνετα) οπότε μην τρομάξει κανείς άδικα...απλά πρέπει να χαλαρώσω και να βάλω σε λίγο την ταινία που έχω πάρει μήπως κι ονειρευτώ λίγο γιατί η πραγματικότητα είναι σκληρή δυστυχώς...
Ναι, πήρα την "Σταχτοπούτα" λες κι είμαι κοριτσάκι...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Μπορεί να μην προσβάλλουμε αλλά να χτυπάμε ευαίσθητα σημεία άλλων μελών...αυτό δηλαδή είναι σωστό κατά τη γνώμη σου;
> Εγώ για παράδειγμα (και τώρα στο λέω εντελώς φιλικά γιατί δεν μου φταις εσύ για τα νεύρα μου) αποσυντονίζομαι όταν βλέπω τραγούδια στο άσχετο σ' ένα θέμα...πραγματικά το μυαλό μου γίνεται λες και το χτύπησαν με μίξερ...
> Και σ' ευχαριστώ που δεν το έκανες στο τελευταίο θέμα που άνοιξα για να είμαι και δίκαιη...
> 
> Πάντως αυτή τη στιγμή νιώθω τα νεύρα μου να χτυπάνε κόκκινο ενώ έχω ανάγκη να χαλαρώσω οπωσδήποτε το Σαβ/κο για να βγάλω την εργάσιμη εβδομάδα, αν μπορείς help!


εχει δικιο το κυκνακι...να παιξουμε κατι να ξεχαστουμε και να χαλαρωσουμε

----------


## elis

ΝΑ ΠΑΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΔΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΝΟΟΥΤΜΠΟΥΚ ΑΠΟ ΟΤΙ ΘΥΜΑΜΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΟ

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Θα προσπαθήσω να χαλαρώσω γιατί έχω αρχίσει να έχω ψυχοσωματικά συμπτώματα τώρα κι αυτό δεν είναι καλό...ocd και self injuring alert! Αλλά απλά έχω την τάση, δεν θα την κάνω πράξη (πιστεύω άλλωστε δεν είμαι και μόνη τώρα για να μπορώ άνετα) οπότε μην τρομάξει κανείς άδικα...απλά πρέπει να χαλαρώσω και να βάλω σε λίγο την ταινία που έχω πάρει μήπως κι ονειρευτώ λίγο γιατί η πραγματικότητα είναι σκληρή δυστυχώς...
> Ναι, πήρα την "Σταχτοπούτα" λες κι είμαι κοριτσάκι...


χαχαχα...αφου εισαι κοριτσακι!! ποια σταχτοπουτα απο ολες πήρες?

----------


## elis

ΚΙ ΕΝΑ ΑΛΛΟ ΗΤΑΝ ΕΝΑ ΖΕΥΓΑΡΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΦΑΣΗ Η ΓΥΝΑΙΚΑ ΕΠΑΘΕ ΑΛΤΣΧΑΙΜΕΡ
ΚΙ ΑΥΤΟΣ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΣ ΔΙΑΒΑΖΕ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΕΣ ΥΠΟΤΙΘΕΤΑΙ ΚΙ ΗΤΑΝ Η ΖΩΗ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΥΤΗ ΔΕ ΘΥΜΟΤΑΝΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ
ΚΑΙ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΥ ΤΟΝ ΘΥΜΟΤΑΝ ΓΙΑ ΠΕΝΤΕ ΛΕΠΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΘΥΜΟΤΑΝ ΟΤΙ ΗΤΑΝ ΖΕΥΓΑΡΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΥ
ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΦΑΣΗ ΤΟΝ ΘΥΜΗΘΗΚΕ ΑΓΑΠΗΘΗΚΑΝΕ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΘΑΝΑΝΕ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΔΥΟ ΜΑΖΙ ΗΤΑΝ ΜΕΓΑΛΟΙ ΣΕ ΗΛΙΚΙΑ
ΑΥΤΟ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΝΟΟΥΤΜΠΟΥΚ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΩ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΑΡΤΟ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΔΕΙΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΩΡΑΙΑ ΤΑΙΝΙΑ

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> ΝΑ ΠΑΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΔΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΝΟΟΥΤΜΠΟΥΚ ΑΠΟ ΟΤΙ ΘΥΜΑΜΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΟ


σου αρεσε το νοουτμπουκ?????

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> ΚΙ ΕΝΑ ΑΛΛΟ ΗΤΑΝ ΕΝΑ ΖΕΥΓΑΡΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΦΑΣΗ Η ΓΥΝΑΙΚΑ ΕΠΑΘΕ ΑΛΤΣΧΑΙΜΕΡ
> ΚΙ ΑΥΤΟΣ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΣ ΔΙΑΒΑΖΕ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΕΣ ΥΠΟΤΙΘΕΤΑΙ ΚΙ ΗΤΑΝ Η ΖΩΗ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΥΤΗ ΔΕ ΘΥΜΟΤΑΝΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ
> ΚΑΙ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΥ ΤΟΝ ΘΥΜΟΤΑΝ ΓΙΑ ΠΕΝΤΕ ΛΕΠΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΘΥΜΟΤΑΝ ΟΤΙ ΗΤΑΝ ΖΕΥΓΑΡΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΥ
> ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΦΑΣΗ ΤΟΝ ΘΥΜΗΘΗΚΕ ΑΓΑΠΗΘΗΚΑΝΕ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΘΑΝΑΝΕ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΔΥΟ ΜΑΖΙ ΗΤΑΝ ΜΕΓΑΛΟΙ ΣΕ ΗΛΙΚΙΑ
> ΑΥΤΟ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΝΟΟΥΤΜΠΟΥΚ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΩ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΑΡΤΟ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΔΕΙΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΩΡΑΙΑ ΤΑΙΝΙΑ


ναι αυτο ειναι το νοουτμπουκ

----------


## Κύκνος

> ΝΑ ΠΑΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΔΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΝΟΟΥΤΜΠΟΥΚ ΑΠΟ ΟΤΙ ΘΥΜΑΜΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΟ


Το έχω ήδη δει και πάνω από μία φορά, είναι πολύ καλή ταινία όντως...  :Smile: 

Τώρα σκέφτομαι ότι πεινάω σαν λύκος αλλά η μάνα μου ετοιμάζει το φαϊ των γατιών της αυλής οπότε πρέπει να περιμένω τη σειρά μου...  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Αλλά έχω και μιαν ερώτηση: Σε ποιο ζώο θα θέλατε να μεταμορφωθείτε αν μπορούσατε και γιατί; Εγώ θα ήθελα να γίνω πουλί ή πεταλούδα για να μπορώ να πετάω πάντα ελεύθερη...

----------


## Κύκνος

> χαχαχα...αφου εισαι κοριτσακι!! ποια σταχτοπουτα απο ολες πήρες?


Αυτή: http://www.sevenspot.gr/gr/GamesInne...709-56778.html  :Smile: 
Είναι το τελευταίο που βγήκε αν δεν κάνω λάθος...

----------


## elis

ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΚΟΡΙΤΣΑΚΙ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΞΕΧΩΡΙΣΤΟ ΜΙΛΑΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΓΛΩΣΣΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΙΛΑΝ ΤΑ ΦΤΩΧΑΔΑΚΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΑΓΓΛΙΑΣ ΕΝΩ ΒΓΑΙΝΕΙ ΣΤΗ ΤΗΛΕΟΡΑΣΗ ΚΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΙΑΣΗΜΗ ΚΑΙ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΕΓΩ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΑ ΤΗ ΛΑΤΡΕΥΩ ΓΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΓΤ ΔΕ ΜΙΛΑΕΙ ΤΗ ΓΛΩΣΣΑ ΤΗΣ ΤΗΕΛΟΡΑΣΗΣ ΚΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΥΠΕΡΟΧΗ ΜΟΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΓΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΛΟΓΟ ΧΩΡΙΑ ΤΑ ΤΡΑΓΟΥΔΙΑ

----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## elis

ΑΥΤΟ ΓΙΑ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΕΜΑΣ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΠΡΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΠΕΤΑΞΟΥΜΕ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΞΕΡΟΥΜΕ

----------


## elis



----------


## elis

ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΟ ΣΤΟ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΠΟΥ ΟΤΑΝ ΤΟΥ ΖΗΤΗΣΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΔΕ ΜΟΥ ΠΕ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΠΙΟ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΗ ΤΟΥ ΚΟΣΜΟΥ
ΝΑ ΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΕΓΩ ΚΑΛΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΠΑΡΑΟΠΝΟ ΟΠΩΣ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΑΛΛΩΣΤΕ

----------


## deleted_member27-11-2015

-(εγω) πες καιμια ταινια να δω?
-(αυτη) δες το brocken circle breakdown
-τι φαση?
-δες και πες μου
-οκ
(τελειωνει η ταινια και νιωθω συναισθηματικα αναπηρος!)
-ε να σου πω
-καλη ηταν?
-αμα σε βρω σε λιγοτερο απο μια βδομαδα μπροστα μου θα σου γ..............
-οκ.σου αρεσε?
-γ........
(παω να παρω τιποτα να πιω περασε ο κανονας με τις 6 ακριβως)

----------


## ftatl

http://xrysoi.se/cloud-atlas-2012/

----------


## ioannis2

> Μπορεί να μην προσβάλλουμε αλλά να χτυπάμε ευαίσθητα σημεία άλλων μελών...αυτό δηλαδή είναι σωστό κατά τη γνώμη σου;
> ..!


Ναι ειναι σωστο, αν γινεται καλοπροαίρετα με σκοπό να τους βοηθήσουμε και εφόσον είμαστε διακριτικοί και όχι προσβλητικοί.

----------


## elis



----------


## Κύκνος

> Ναι ειναι σωστο, αν γινεται καλοπροαίρετα με σκοπό να τους βοηθήσουμε και εφόσον είμαστε διακριτικοί και όχι προσβλητικοί.


Έλα όμως που κάποιοι το κάνουν χωρίς να τους νοιάζει καν απλά γιατί έτσι γουστάρουν κι ούτε που τους ενδιαφέρουν οι συνέπειες που μπορεί να έχει αυτό στον ψυχισμό κάποιου...
Κι αυτό εγώ προσωπικά το θεωρώ πολύ σκληρό...

----------


## Deleted-member-19102015



----------


## Deleted-member-19102015



----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## elis

ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΦΙΛΑΡΑΚΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΤΟΥΣ ΒΕΤΕΡΑΝΟΥΣ ΑΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΚΟΣΜΟ

----------


## elis



----------


## elis

ΚΑΝΑΤΕ ΤΟ ΚΟΛΠΟ ΤΟΥ ΑΙΩΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΦΑΓΑΤΕ ΤΗ ΦΑΠΑ ΤΟΥ ΑΙΩΝΑ ΕΤΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΗ ΜΑΓΙΚΗ ΑΥΤΗ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΧΑΡΙΣΑΤΕ
ΤΟ ΚΟΛΠΟ ΤΟΥ ΑΙΩΝΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΜΙΑ ΦΑΠΑ ΑΞΕΠΕΡΑΣΤΗ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΝΑ ΠΩ

----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## elis

ΟΥΤΕ ΜΕ ΔΑΝΕΙΚΑ ΑΡΧΙΔΙΑ ΔΕ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΤΕ ΝΑ ΓΑΜΗΣΕΤΕ ΟΥΤΕ ΜΕ ΔΑΝΕΙΚΑ ΟΧΙ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΔΙΚΑ ΣΑΣ
ΑΥΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΝ ΚΑΠΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΑΠΟΡΟΦΗΘΕΙ ΑΟΠ ΤΟ ΣΩΜΑ ΣΑΣ

----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## elis

ΕΥΝΟΥΧΙΖΕΤΑΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΝΤΡΕΣ ΟΣΟ ΠΙΟ ΕΥΝΟΥΧΙΣΜΕΝΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ Ο ΑΛΛΟΣ ΤΟΣΟ ΠΙΟ ΚΑΛΟ ΠΑΙΔΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ
ΕΥΤΥΧΩΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΜΟΥΝΟΔΟΥΛΟΣ ΩΣΤΕ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΣΩ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΤΟΝ ΚΟΨΟΥΝ 
ΕΙΧΑ ΕΥΚΑΙΡΙΕΣ ΓΤ ΑΓΑΠΗΣΑ ΕΥΤΥΧΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΑΡΧΙΣΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΧΑΤΗΡΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΙΛΑΩ ΟΜΟΡΦΑ
ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ Η ΣΧΕΣΗ ΚΑΣΕΤΑ ΕΥΤΥΧΩΣ ΕΣΕΙΣ ΘΕΛΕΤΕ ΚΑΣΕΤΑ ΔΕ ΘΕΛΕΤΕ ΑΝΤΡΑ ΔΕ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΤΕ ΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΔΙΑΧΕΙΡΙΣΤΕΙΤΕ
ΤΟΥ ΠΑΙΡΝΕΤΕ ΤΑ ΑΡΧΙΔΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΝΙΩΘΕΤΕ ΩΡΑΙΑ ΚΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΛΕΤΕ ΕΡΩΤΑ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΟΠΥ ΤΟ ΖΗΣΑ ΚΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑ
ΤΑ ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΥΝΟΥΧΟΥΣ ΕΚΕΙ ΕΞΩ ΝΑ ΣΤΕ ΚΑΛΑ

----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## elis

ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΝΟΥΜΕ ΧΕΣΤΕΙΤΕ ΠΑΝΩ ΣΑΣ ΠΑΡΤΕ ΝΑΡΚΩΤΙΚΑ ΚΑΝΤΕ ΟΤΙ ΓΟΥΣΤΑΡΕΤΕ
ΕΤΣΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟΦΑΣΙΣΩ ΕΓΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΤΥΧΗ ΣΑΣ ΠΡΩΤΑ ΕΝΑ ΣΟΥΒΛΑΚΙ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΤΙΚΟ
ΝΑ ΔΩ ΑΝΤΙΔΡΑΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΑΥΤΟΚΤΟΝΗΣΕΙ ΑΟΠ ΜΟΝΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΘΑ ΠΕΣΕΙ ΣΚΟΤΩΜΑ
ΑΦΟΥ ΔΩ ΜΕΡΙΚΟΥΣ ΝΑ ΨΥΧΟΡΑΓΟΥΝΕ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΙΣΤΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΛΗΘΙΝΟ ΜΕΤΑ ΘΑ ΠΕΘΑΝΩ ΚΙ
ΕΓΩ ΑΝ ΜΕ ΑΦΗΣΟΥΝΕ ΝΑ ΠΑΙΞΩ ΑΝ ΔΕ Μ ΑΦΗΣΟΥΝΕ ΤΑ ΓΝΩΣΤΑ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΝΑ ΠΕΘΑΝΩ ΝΑ ΗΣΥΧΑΣΩ 
ΑΠΟ ΣΑΣ ΘΑ ΤΑΝ ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ ΗΛΙΘΙΟ ΝΑ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΖΗΣΩ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΓΙΝΑΝ

----------


## elis

ΑΥΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΠΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ΔΕΝ ΗΞΕΡΑ ΤΑ ΛΕΩ ΑΟΠ ΤΩΡΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΞΕΡΕΤΕ
ΘΕΛΕΤΕ ΝΑ ΖΗΣΕΤΕ ΟΜΟΡΦΑ ΘΕΛΕΤΕ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΣΚΟΤΩΣΕΤΕ ΚΑΝΤΕ ΟΤΙ ΘΕΛΕΤΕ
ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΤΟ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΣΚΟΤΩΜΑ ΕΓΩ ΛΕΩ ΟΛΟΙ ΜΑΖΙ ΓΤ ΕΙΣΤΕ ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΟΙ
ΑΠΟ ΜΕΝΑ ΕΣΕΙΣ ΘΕΛΕΤΕ ΜΟΝΟ ΕΓΩ ΙΔΕΡ ΓΟΥΕΙ ΧΕΣΤΗΚΑ
ΑΛΛΑ ΑΜΑ ΑΚΟΥΣΕΤΕ ΟΤΙ ΑΠΟΦΑΣΙΖΩ ΕΓΩ ΦΥΛΑΧΤΕΙΤΕ ΜΟΝΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΣΑΣ ΛΕΩ

----------


## elis

ΣΚΟΤΩΣΤΕ ΜΕ ΠΡΙΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΚΟΝΕ ΓΤ ΑΜΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΚΑΗΚΑΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΓΥΡΙΣΜΟΣ ΜΕΤΑ

----------


## Deleted-member-19102015

> ΠΑΡΤΕ ΝΑΡΚΩΤΙΚΑ ΚΑΝΤΕ ΟΤΙ ΓΟΥΣΤΑΡΕΤΕ


ελις εγώ θα ήθελα να δοκιμάσω ναρκωτικά αλλά δεν έχω τα κονέ για να τα βρω.Μπορείς να με βοηθήσεις;

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εχετε παρεκτραπει.

----------


## deleted-member-09-05-2016

Που χαθηκε η Pillow? ειναι καλα?

----------


## elis

> ελις εγώ θα ήθελα να δοκιμάσω ναρκωτικά αλλά δεν έχω τα κονέ για να τα βρω.Μπορείς να με βοηθήσεις;


ΤΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΜΑΛΑΚΙΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΑ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΑ ΚΑΤΙ ΜΑΛΑΚΙΕΣ ΜΑΖΙ ΜΕ ΔΗΛΗΤΗΡΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΦΤΙΑΧΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΑΥΤΙΟ ΠΟΥ ΤΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΜΑΛΑΚΙΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΜΙΚΡΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΑΠΑΤΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΑ ΝΑΡΚΩΤΙΚΑ ΟΛΑ ΓΤ ΝΟΜΙΖΕΙΣ ΕΓΩ ΕΧΩ ΚΟΝΕ ΚΑΤΑΡΧΑΣ ΕΜΕΝΑ ΜΕ ΞΕΡΟΥΝ ΟΛΟΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΚΑΙ ΖΗΤΗΣΩ ΝΑΡΚΩΤΙΚΑ ΘΑ ΜΟΥ ΚΟΨΟΥΝ ΤΟΝ ΚΩΛΟ

----------


## elis

ΚΥΚΝΕ ΑΝ ΤΟ ΒΛΕΠΕΙΣ ΑΥΤΟ ΚΑΝΕ ΜΟΥ ΜΙΑ ΧΑΡΗ ΒΑΛΕ ΕΝΑ ΤΡΑΓΟΥΔΙ ΕΔΩ ΝΑ ΧΑΛΑΣΟΥΜΕ ΛΙΓΟ ΤΗΝ ΤΑΞΗ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΟ ΚΕΦΑΛΙ ΣΟΥ ΞΕΡΩ ΟΤΙ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΣΑΝ ΑΣΚΗΣΗ ΠΑΡΤΟ

----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## Κύκνος

> ΚΥΚΝΕ ΑΝ ΤΟ ΒΛΕΠΕΙΣ ΑΥΤΟ ΚΑΝΕ ΜΟΥ ΜΙΑ ΧΑΡΗ ΒΑΛΕ ΕΝΑ ΤΡΑΓΟΥΔΙ ΕΔΩ ΝΑ ΧΑΛΑΣΟΥΜΕ ΛΙΓΟ ΤΗΝ ΤΑΞΗ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΟ ΚΕΦΑΛΙ ΣΟΥ ΞΕΡΩ ΟΤΙ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΣΑΝ ΑΣΚΗΣΗ ΠΑΡΤΟ


Θα βάλω ένα τραγούδι που εκφράζει μερικά απ' τα πράγματα που σκέφτομαι...ως αυτό το βαθμό μπορώ να χαλάσω την τάξη του μυαλού μου αλλά υποθέτω πως είναι καλύτερο απ΄το τίποτα...  :Smile: 




Ελπίζω να σου αρέσει...κι ελπίζω να μην αφήνουμε τη ζωή μας να περνάει και να χάνεται αλλά να της δίνουμε αξία όσο διαρκεί...

----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

αν δεν υπηρχαν κ αυτοι που πηγεναν κοντρα σε οτι αξιζει δε θα ειχαμε την ευκαιρια να δουμε τον εαυτο μας σε ταινια οσο οι αλλοι τρωνε κ μερικα ποπ κορν.

----------


## elis



----------


## Deleted-Member09102015

'Επρεπε να υπήρχε ένα chat room για να μπορούμε να μιλάμε... είναι ψιλοκουραστικό το φόρουμ για συζήτηση!

----------


## elis



----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

*δεν αλαζεις χαρακτηρα αλλαζεις το τροπο ΠΟΥ ΕΚΦΡΑΖΕΣΑΙ.*

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> 'Επρεπε να υπήρχε ένα chat room για να μπορούμε να μιλάμε... είναι ψιλοκουραστικό το φόρουμ για συζήτηση!


πολες φορες αλλο θελεις κ αλλο σου ρχεται πχ εμενα αν με ρωταγες τι θα ηθελες να κανεις σε ενα φορουμ θα σου απανταγα να γινουμε ολοι μια ομαδα αλλα καπιες φορες επειδη καπιοι εχουν ως προτυπο τον εαυτο τους κ για αυτο το λογο δεν εχουν καταλαβει ακομα οτι ολοι δεν ειναι κακοπροαιρετοι σαν αυτους καταληγεις να βρισκεις τακτικες στατηγικης αντι να σκεφτεσαι πως θα συνεργαστεις με τους αλλους.

----------


## Deleted-Member09102015

Αυτός που ψιθυρίζει συνέχεια "τέλος χρόνου", μου θυμίζει την τσατσά στα μπουρδέλα που χτυπούσε την πόρτα και φώναζε "Μην αργείς την κοπέλα"!

#ertdebate2015

----------


## Deleted-Member09102015

> πολες φορες αλλο θελεις κ αλλο σου ρχεται πχ εμενα αν με ρωταγες τι θα ηθελες να κανεις σε ενα φορουμ θα σου απανταγα να γινουμε ολοι μια ομαδα αλλα καπιες φορες επειδη καπιοι εχουν ως προτυπο τον εαυτο τους κ για αυτο το λογο δεν εχουν καταλαβει ακομα οτι ολοι δεν ειναι κακοπροαιρετοι σαν αυτους καταληγεις να βρισκεις τακτικες στατηγικης αντι να σκεφτεσαι πως θα συνεργαστεις με τους αλλους.


Σιγά μην κάνω και ολόκληρο strategy για να μιλήσω με κάποιον σε ένα chat room. Δεν τον γουστάρω δεν του μιλάω, είναι τόσο απλό δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί θα πρέπει να είναι όλα τόσο πολύπλοκα και τόσο σύνθετα. Είναι κακοπροαίρετος και δεν θα μου μιλήσει. Οκ ας μην μου μιλήσει και τι έγινε δήλαδη; Μην τα κάνετε όλα όπως με το ανέκδοτο του γρύλλου....

----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## elis

ΠΡΟΚΕΙΤΑΙ ΠΕΡΙ ΟΜΑΔΙΚΗΣ ΨΥΧΩΣΗΣ ΕΓΩ ΘΑ ΓΕΛΑΩ ΚΙ ΕΣΕΙΣ ΘΑ ΜΕ ΣΚΟΤΩΣΕΤΕ
Ε ΡΕ ΓΕΛΙΑ

----------


## elis



----------


## Deleted-Member09102015

Έχω τη διάθεση να ξυριστώ.... Η μαυρίλα δεν με άφηνε λες και είχα πένθος... Μπορεί να τσιμπήσω και ένα τεταρτάκι ακόμα που περίσσεψε για να μου τα σκάσει λίγο παραπάνω...

----------


## elis

ΕΓΩ ΕΝΑ ΘΑ ΠΩ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΣΤΕ ΝΑ ΜΗ ΜΙΛΗΣΩ ΓΤ ΕΤΣΙ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΟΧΙ ΘΑ ΚΛΕΙΣΟΥΝ ΣΠΙΤΙΑ
ΟΧΙ ΘΑ ΓΑΜΗΘΕΙ Ο ΔΙΑΣ ΟΧΙ ΔΕ ΘΑ ΜΕΙΝΕΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΟΡΘΙΟ ΕΝΑ ΘΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΩ ΑΥΤΑ ΟΠΥ ΕΠΑΘΑ
ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΜΠΡΟΣΤΑ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΑ ΟΠΥ ΘΑ ΠΑΘΕΤΕ ΜΟΝΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΛΕΩ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΣΤΕ ΑΠΛΑ ΝΑ ΜΗ ΜΙΛΗΣΩ
ΓΤ ΕΤΣΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΑΝΟΙΞΩ ΔΕ ΣΑΣ ΣΩΖΕΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΣΤΕ ΠΡΩΤΟΝ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΟΝ Η ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΜΑΘΑΙΝΕΤΕ
ΚΑΙ ΕΚΕΙ ΟΠΥ ΕΙΣΤΕ ΗΣΥΧΟΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΟΜΙΖΕΤΕ ΟΤΙ ΤΗ ΓΛΥΤΩΣΑΤΕ ΤΟΤΕ ΘΑ ΑΡΧΙΣΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΟΡΓΑΝΑ

----------


## elis



----------


## Deleted-Member09102015

Ότι είχα να δώσω το έδωσα, ότι είχα να πάρω το πήρα Καλή συνέχεια  :Smile:

----------


## Anakin

Τι ειναι αυτο που με πιανει, ειμαι 21 και νιωθω οτι δεν εχω πολυ χρονο για το οτιδηποτε.

----------


## ioannis2

Παριστάνω τον ισχυρογνώμων σε κάποιες συζητήσεις, επιμένω έως βαθμού να επιβληθώ στον άλλο, κι αυτο βλέπω να συμβαίνει συχνά. Επειδή στο παρελθόν ήμουν πολλές φορές συγκαταβατικός και εκ των υστέρων μετάνιωνα γι αυτό. Τον ισχυρογνώμων, ακόμα κι αν στο τέλος καταλαβαίνω πως ο άλλος μπορεί να ναι αυτός ο σωστός. Βέβαια μια γνώμη στην ουσία της διαμορφώνεται και με βάση τα βιώματα μας. Δυστυχώς τετοιες συζητησεις έχουν σαν αποτελεσμα ο άλλος να γίνεται προκατηλεμμένος για μας, να διαμόρφωσε λάθος γνώμη για εμάς, ίσως και να τον χάσαμε.

----------


## favvel

βαριέμαι,βαριέμαι και ξανά βαριέμαι..
το κακό είναι πως όταν βαριέμαι το ρίχνω στο φαΐ..ώρες ώρες αισθάνομαι δεν έχω ελπίδες για να χάσω τα κιλά μου..δεν είναι πολλά αλλά είναι εκνευριστικά έστω και αυτά που είναι..πριν λίγο βγήκα έξω και πέρναγαν εκείνη την ώρα παιδιά που γυρνούσαν απ'το σχολείο..ξεκίνησαν τα μορφωτήρια πάλι..
και ήταν πιο αδύνατα κι από αδύνατα..πιο αδύνατα κι από τις κλωστές της μπλούζας μου..πιο αδύνατα κι από το βλαστό της παπαρούνας..μόνο το κεφάλι εξείχε σαν ιπτάμενος δίσκος πάνω από το σώμα,σαν δορυφορικό πιάτο στηριγμένο σε κοντάρι..
κι εγώ κοιτάχτηκα διακριτικά εκείνη την ώρα και αναρωτήθηκα..τι δεν πάει καλά με μένα?
και αισθάνθηκα τόσο ογκώδης και φουσκωμένη σαν να προσπαθεί το σώμα μου να καλύψει όλο το κενό διάστημα που το περιβάλλει..μα κάτι τέτοιο είναι αδύνατο!!
κι όμως το σώμα μου έχει αυτήν την τάση..λειτουργεί σαν αυτοκρατορία που όλο επεκτείνεται και καταλαμβάνει καινούργια εδάφη..

πρέπει να βρω μια ασχολία επειγόντως..και δεν εννοώ το φαγητό!
μια ασχολία,ένα χόμπυ,μια δραστηριότητα..κάτι!
τα έχω σκεφτεί όλα και με το που τα σκέφτομαι αρχίζω και τα βαριέμαι μόνο που τα σκέφτομαι..
πλέξιμο,ράψιμο,περπάτημα,ό α τα αθλήματα,ταινίες,σειρές,ζω ραφική,φωτογραφία,μαγείρε α,δουλειές σπιτιού..
μόνο τα βιβλία κάτι λένε και το ίντερνετ αλλά κι αυτά όχι για πολύ..άντε για μία ώρα μόνο..
τις υπόλοιπες ώρες?κατοικίδιο δεν έχω αλλά δεν τα θέλει η μητέρα μου στο σπίτι μέσα οπότε πάει αυτό..

Σκέφτομαι ότι απ'τη στιγμή που δεν έχει κάποιος καμία εξέλιξη σαν άνθρωπος στη ζωή του,πως δεν έχει νόημα να ζει..
από τη στιγμή δλδ που δεν καταφέρει να γίνει κάτι άλλο από αυτό που είναι..γιατί το να είσαι αυτό που είσαι είναι εύκολο..

αυτό συμβαίνει με μένα..βρίσκομαι στο ίδιο σημείο..
θα ήθελα να γίνω μια σοφή,μια αγία,μια πανεπιστημόνισσα,μια παντογνώστρια..αλλά αφού δε γίνεται τίποτα από αυτά τι νόημα έχει η ζωή?
και να αποκτήσω ένα κομμάτι από τις εκατομμύρια γνώσεις που υπάρχουν τι νόημα έχει αυτό?πάλι στο σκοτάδι θα είμαι γιατί η γνώση δεν τελειώνει ποτέ..
κι έπειτα πιο κομμάτι γνώσεων να επιλέξω?εγώ τις θέλω όλες αλλά αφού δεν μπορώ να τις έχω καλύτερα να κάτσω με την άγνοιά μου παρέα και να μην κάνω τπτ..
έτσι θα έχω και ήσυχη τη συνείδησή μου ότι δεν πλάνεψα κάποιον με τις λάθος συμβουλές που του έδωσα σαν γιατρός πχ..έτσι δλδ δεν θα έχω και ευθύνες..αν δεν έχω σπουδάσει τπτ εννοώ..το επάγγελμα έχει ευθύνες..ο πελάτης ή ο ασθενής σου ζητάει τα ρέστα και σε θέλει σωστό,συνεπή και ενημερωμένο..
και σιγά τώρα να μην μπω εγώ στη διαδικασία να πάρω γνώσεις για να μου τις ξεζουμίσει αργότερα την αγορά εργασίας το κάθε αφεντικό ή ο κάθε απαιτητικός και κακοξυπνημένος πελάτης..

Αισθάνομαι ότι είμαστε είδη προς κατανάλωση..καταναλωνόμαστ ε σαν αντικείμενα μέσα από τη δουλειά που ξέρουμε να κάνουμε κι έπειτα καταναλώνουμε τα προϊόντα ή τις υπηρεσίες που παράγουν άλλοι για λογαριασμό μας..
είμαστε καταναλώμενοι και καταναλωτές..δεν το αντέχω αυτό..βλέπω τη μηχανή να δουλεύει τέλεια κι αυτό γιατί υπάρχει υπερπληθώρα επιλογών ανάμεσα σε ανθρώπους με παρόμοιες γνώσεις και προσόντα μιας και έχουμε γίνει πολλοί..κι έτσι επιλέγονται πάντα οι καλύτεροι για την κάθε δουλειά..ή οι πιο βολικοί..

Θα'θελα να φύγω απ'αυτόν τον κόσμο της κατανάλωσης όσο γίνεται πιο γρήγορα..
αλλά ποιος μ'ακούει?

συγνώμη αν σας κούρασα..γράφω συνεχώς τα ίδια αλλά δεν είμαι και πολύ καλά αυτές τις μέρες οπότε επέστρεψαν οι παλιές μου σκέψεις..

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

Η πείρα της ζωής μου έδειξε πως οι άνθρωποι που δεν έχουν ελαττώματα έχουν και λίγες αρετές.
Αβραάμ Λίνκολν
Αμερικανός πρόεδρος

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

Τα πιο δυνατά μας σημεία είναι και οι μεγαλύτερες αδυναμίες μας.
Gordon Livingston
ψυχίατρος & συγγραφέας

----------


## ioannis2

Πολλές φορές τραγικοποιούμε καταστάσεις, με άλλα λόγια μας διακατέχει μια καταστροφικότητα, μια προκατηλειμμένη εντύπωση που θεωρεί δεδομένο πως όλα θα πάνε στραβά. Έτσι δεν τολμάμε. Ή αφού κάναμε την κίνηση, στο τέλος διαπιστώνουμε ότι τα πράγματα ήταν αρκετά πιο εύκολα. Ευτυχώς αυτός που κατόρθωσε να ειναι αντικειμενικός.

Δυστυχώς όσο περνάνε τα χρόνια στη ζωή μας, τα περιθώρια στενεύουν. Ετσι, ειτε μας αρεσει είτε όχι, γινόμαστε πολύ προσεκτικοί για κάθε επιλογή, επειδή ξέρουμε πως αν επιλέξουμε κάτι που πιθανόν εκ των υστέρων να φανεί λάθος επιλογή δεν θα ναι και τόσο εύκολο πλεόν να το αλλάξουμε με κάτι άλλο. Αρα η δυστοκία μας αυτη φαινεται αρκετα συνειδητοποιημένη και δικαιολογημένη.

Επειδή, δυστυχώς τα χρόνια που μπορούσαμε με άνεση να πηδάμε από την μια επιλογή στην άλλη έχουν περάσει ανεπιστρεπτί, μάλλον πήγαν χαμένα, επειδή τώρα τρέχουμε να κάνουμε αυτα που δεν κάναμε τότε. Καλά κάνει ο άνθρωπος και αγωνίζεται όμως οι επιλογές αμα πέρασαν να χρόνια έχουν λιγοστέψει, όπως και τα περιθώρια έχουν στενέψει, και η κάθε επιλογή που κάνει δεν σημαίνει πως θα έχει αντικρισμα στο μέλλον πέραν από μια ικανοποίηση ότι κάποτε το πάλεψε (πχ σπουδες ενώ προέχει πλέον η προσωπική σου ζωή, θες άλλη δουλεια ενώ θα προτιμήσουν νεαρότερους σου, δεν κανεις εύκολα σχέση γι αυτο ακόμα ψάχνεις να βρεις την καταλληλη επειδη ο χρονος δεν σου επιτρεπει σχεσεις για να περναει η ωρα σου).

Γι αυτο και οι απαντήσεις και το ενδιαφερον μου για θεματα που αφορούν παιδιά 20 χρονών που μπαίνουν εδώ.

----------


## keep_walking

Δεν υπαρχει αρκετος χρονος σε αυτη τη ζωη .... και αυτο ισχυει για ολους. Κανεις σπουδες και λες δεν διασκεδασα αρκετα ... δεν κανεις σπουδες λες καθομουν και επινα μπυρες με φιλους και τα εξυνα κλπ. Βασικα δεν εχω απαντησεις c'est la vie μαλλον... και καποια στιγμη θα φτασεις στο κατωφλι του θανατου που ο επομενος χρονος μπορει να ειναι ο τελευταιος. Εκει και αν χρειαζεται σθενος για να κανεις πραγματα .....

----------


## deleted-member-09-05-2016

Χτυπησα το κεφαλι μου καταλαθος στην πορτα του ασανσερ και ποναει πολυ.Μελανιασε και εκανε καρουμπαλο.

----------


## Macgyver

> Χτυπησα το κεφαλι μου καταλαθος στην πορτα του ασανσερ και ποναει πολυ.Μελανιασε και εκανε καρουμπαλο.




Βαλε παγο , και θα ξεπρηστει . Τα χτυπηματα στο μετωπο ειναι τα λιγοτερο επικινδυνα . Bulletproof εισαι οχι shockproof , παρασυρθηκες απο το νικνειμ σου .

----------


## deleted-member-09-05-2016

> Βαλε παγο , και θα ξεπρηστει . Τα χτυπηματα στο μετωπο ειναι τα λιγοτερο επικινδυνα . Bulletproof εισαι οχι shockproof , παρασυρθηκες απο το νικνειμ σου .


χαχαχα! macgyver!εχεις δικιο.Περασε ο πονος μονο η μελανια και το καρουμπαλο εμεινε.

----------


## Deleted-Member09102015

Μου ήρθε το μαύρο παρόλο που είναι 4η μέρα σήμερα και παίρνω διπλάσια δόση από όση έπαιρνα. Αν πάθω αμόκ τι να κάνω; Δεν μπορώ να ξαναπάω νοσοκομείο είναι μακρυά και βαριέμαι  :Frown:

----------


## elis

ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΔΕ ΜΙΛΑΕΙ ΜΙΛΑΕΙ ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΜΠΑΜ ΑΥΤΟ

----------


## elis

ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΤΙ ΕΓΙΝΕ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΓΙΝΕ ΜΕ ΟΥΣΙΕΣ ΠΑΤΕ ΡΩΤΗΣΤΕ ΜΑΘΕΤΕ
ΕΓΩ ΝΑ ΠΕΘΑΝΩ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΤΕ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΣΚΟΤΩΣΕΤΕ ΟΤΙ ΩΡΑ ΘΕΛΕΤΕ
ΧΑΡΑ ΜΟΥ ΑΛΛΑ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΠΛΗΡΩΣΟΥΝΕ ΟΠΩΣ ΠΛΗΡΩΣΑ ΕΓΩ ΚΑΙ ΛΙΓΟ ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΑ
ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΝΑ ΠΕΘΑΝΟΥΝ ΚΙ ΟΛΑ ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ ΚΑΛΟ ΘΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΚ ΤΩΝ ΠΡΟΤΕΡΩΝ
ΟΛΑ ΜΕ ΟΥΣΙΕΣ ΓΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΟΛΑ ΟΜΩΣ

----------


## elis

ΕΓΩ ΣΑ ΧΑΡΗ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΗ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΤΟ ΛΕΤΕ ΠΟΤΕ ΠΕΦΤΕΙ ΣΟΥΒΛΑΚΙ
ΓΤ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΖΩΑ ΟΠΥ ΔΕ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΟΥΝΕ ΓΙΑ ΞΥΛΟ ΔΕ ΜΙΛΑΩ
ΜΕΧΡΙ ΔΑΚΡΥΩΝ

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΤΙ ΕΓΙΝΕ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΓΙΝΕ ΜΕ ΟΥΣΙΕΣ ΠΑΤΕ ΡΩΤΗΣΤΕ ΜΑΘΕΤΕ
> ΕΓΩ ΝΑ ΠΕΘΑΝΩ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΤΕ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΣΚΟΤΩΣΕΤΕ ΟΤΙ ΩΡΑ ΘΕΛΕΤΕ
> ΧΑΡΑ ΜΟΥ ΑΛΛΑ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΠΛΗΡΩΣΟΥΝΕ ΟΠΩΣ ΠΛΗΡΩΣΑ ΕΓΩ ΚΑΙ ΛΙΓΟ ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΑ
> ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΝΑ ΠΕΘΑΝΟΥΝ ΚΙ ΟΛΑ ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ ΚΑΛΟ ΘΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΚ ΤΩΝ ΠΡΟΤΕΡΩΝ
> ΟΛΑ ΜΕ ΟΥΣΙΕΣ ΓΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΟΛΑ ΟΜΩΣ


ελις πως πάει με τα καινουρια φαρμακα?

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

τι χολυγουντ και ιστοριες... μια βασιλειαδου, ενας ριζος και ενας αυλωνήτης, μια σκηνη μαζι και γεμισε φως η οθονη!!!!!! καλα τα λεμε ιερα τερατα τελικα!!!

----------


## Deleted-member-19102015

Σκέφτομαι ότι ήρθε η ώρα να την κάνω..

----------


## agnostix

> Σκέφτομαι ότι ήρθε η ώρα να την κάνω..


για χωρες μακρυνες???...ή για υπνο???

----------


## Deleted-member-19102015

Για κάτι άλλο πέρα απο αυτή την χαζομάρα που λέγεται ζωή

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Για κάτι άλλο πέρα απο αυτή την χαζομάρα που λέγεται ζωή


που εισαι εσυ? ...δεν ρωταω πως εισαι...βλέπω.. μην με τρομαζεις...τα παιρνω σοβαρα αυτα

----------


## Deleted-Member09102015

Πλάκα-πλάκα αυτή η ΔΗΕ θα έπρεπε να είχε κανά άτομο να παρακολουθεί το φόρουμ και ούτε αυτό δεν κάνουν.... 

Απόψε έχει ζέστη και η μπίρα δεν παγώνει
μπάτσοι, γουρούνια, δολοφόνοι

----------


## Deleted-member-19102015

> που εισαι εσυ? ...δεν ρωταω πως εισαι...βλέπω.. μην με τρομαζεις...τα παιρνω σοβαρα αυτα


που να είμαι...εδώ τριγύρω παρέα με τις πιο ηλίθιες σκέψεις μου.

----------


## agnostix

> Για κάτι άλλο πέρα απο αυτή την χαζομάρα που λέγεται ζωή


ηλπιζα να μην το λεγες αυτο!γιατι μωρεεεεεε???

----------


## agnostix

> που να είμαι...εδώ τριγύρω παρέα με τις πιο ηλίθιες σκέψεις μου.


οπως το πες ειναι μονο αρνητικες σκεψεις,επειδη διαβασα λιγο την ιστορια σου καταφερες να πας τελικα σε ψυχολογο που ελεγες?

----------


## Deleted-member-19102015

Γιατί έρχεται η στιγμή που για σχεδόν 20 χρόνια παλεύεις για μια καλύτερη ζωή και συνειδητοποιείς ότι τόσο καιρό έκανες "μια τρύπα στο νερό" και ότι αν θες να έχεις ελπίδες για ένα καλύτερο αύριο,πρέπει να ξεκινήσεις πάλι απο το μηδέν.Και ότι αυτό που έκανες τόσα χρόνια για να ζεις,είναι πια άχρηστο ως επάγγελμα στην Ελλάδα του 2015.Και εσύ απλά τόσα χρόνια πάλευες για όλο αυτό και δεν φρόντισες να εξελιχθείς σε επιστημονικό επίπεδο όσο έπρεπε ώστε αν ποτέ έφτανες σε αδιέξοδο να είναι σε θέση να κάνεις κάτι άλλο.
Αυτά για την ώρα...Πάω να ησυχάσω για απόψε 
Και μην ανησυχείτε...θα είμαι εδώ και αύριο  :Smile:  απλά είναι μια δύσκολη νύχτα

----------


## agnostix

> Πλάκα-πλάκα αυτή η ΔΗΕ θα έπρεπε να είχε κανά άτομο να παρακολουθεί το φόρουμ και ούτε αυτό δεν κάνουν.... 
> 
> Απόψε έχει ζέστη και η μπίρα δεν παγώνει
> μπάτσοι, γουρούνια, δολοφόνοι


θελω να πιστευω πως δεν ειναι ανυπαρκτοι κ αυτοι...αλλα ξεχασα ειμαστε στην ελλαδα :/

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> που να είμαι...εδώ τριγύρω παρέα με τις πιο ηλίθιες σκέψεις μου.


αυτο το κακο συνηθειο εχουν οι ηλίθιες σκεψεις... να σε πετυχαινουν στις στιγμες που θες μια παρεα

----------


## Deleted-Member09102015

θελω να ευχαριστησω τη πρωην μου που με χωρισε γιατι ηθελε χρονο να περασει με το μισο ......................... εχει τη εκτιμηση και τις ευχες μου για ένα καλυτερο αυριο!

----------


## agnostix

> Γιατί έρχεται η στιγμή που για σχεδόν 20 χρόνια παλεύεις για μια καλύτερη ζωή και συνειδητοποιείς ότι τόσο καιρό έκανες "μια τρύπα στο νερό" και ότι αν θες να έχεις ελπίδες για ένα καλύτερο αύριο,πρέπει να ξεκινήσεις πάλι απο το μηδέν.Και ότι αυτό που έκανες τόσα χρόνια για να ζεις,είναι πια άχρηστο ως επάγγελμα στην Ελλάδα του 2015.Και εσύ απλά τόσα χρόνια πάλευες για όλο αυτό και δεν φρόντισες να εξελιχθείς σε επιστημονικό επίπεδο όσο έπρεπε ώστε αν ποτέ έφτανες σε αδιέξοδο να είναι σε θέση να κάνεις κάτι άλλο.
> Αυτά για την ώρα...Πάω να ησυχάσω για απόψε 
> Και μην ανησυχείτε...θα είμαι εδώ και αύριο  απλά είναι μια δύσκολη νύχτα


Το χειροτερο για μενα ειναι να χει μεινει κανεις απραγος κ να φυτοζωει...πιστεψε με δεν υπαρχει αυτο το κενο..δεν καλυπτεται,χιλες φορες η ρουτινα η κθημερινη με τα σκαμπανεβασματα της που ειναι φυσιολογικο να υπαρχουν..παρα το απολυτο τπτ...

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Γιατί έρχεται η στιγμή που για σχεδόν 20 χρόνια παλεύεις για μια καλύτερη ζωή και συνειδητοποιείς ότι τόσο καιρό έκανες "μια τρύπα στο νερό" και ότι αν θες να έχεις ελπίδες για ένα καλύτερο αύριο,πρέπει να ξεκινήσεις πάλι απο το μηδέν.Και ότι αυτό που έκανες τόσα χρόνια για να ζεις,είναι πια άχρηστο ως επάγγελμα στην Ελλάδα του 2015.Και εσύ απλά τόσα χρόνια πάλευες για όλο αυτό και δεν φρόντισες να εξελιχθείς σε επιστημονικό επίπεδο όσο έπρεπε ώστε αν ποτέ έφτανες σε αδιέξοδο να είναι σε θέση να κάνεις κάτι άλλο.
> Αυτά για την ώρα...Πάω να ησυχάσω για απόψε 
> Και μην ανησυχείτε...θα είμαι εδώ και αύριο  απλά είναι μια δύσκολη νύχτα


καλη ξεκουραση φιλε μου... αυριο...

----------


## Deleted-Member09102015

Παιδιά ο πρωην μου ειναι πολυ καλο παιδι. Με πήγε μεχρι και διακοπες και ενα χρονο ημασταν πολυ καλα. Τον ειχε συμπαθησει μεχρι και η οικογενεια μου. Απλα εγω αρχισα τις μαλακιες του στυλ μου εχει περασει και θελω λιγο χρονο για να σκεφτω και σαν *******ρα που ειμαι στο μεταξυ βρηκα αλλον να με πηδάει. Ειμαι μεγαλη καργιολα και του λογου μου και το παιδι φυσικα δεν με δεχτηκε πισω οταν του τα ειπα. Τοσο καιρο εκανα κατι και με αλλους, μην χασω. Να τον αρχισω τωρα στα σαγαπω και σε σκεφτομαι ή εχω πολυ θράσσος???

----------


## Deleted-Member09102015

Aυτή είναι η Ελληνίδα των 20 ετών.... Μπορώ να σας ανεβάσω για πλάκα 150 τέτοια κείμενα.... Καλά μυαλά....

----------


## agnostix

> Παιδιά ο πρωην μου ειναι πολυ καλο παιδι. Με πήγε μεχρι και διακοπες και ενα χρονο ημασταν πολυ καλα. Τον ειχε συμπαθησει μεχρι και η οικογενεια μου. Απλα εγω αρχισα τις μαλακιες του στυλ μου εχει περασει και θελω λιγο χρονο για να σκεφτω και σαν *******ρα που ειμαι στο μεταξυ βρηκα αλλον να με πηδάει. Ειμαι μεγαλη καργιολα και του λογου μου και το παιδι φυσικα δεν με δεχτηκε πισω οταν του τα ειπα. Τοσο καιρο εκανα κατι και με αλλους, μην χασω. Να τον αρχισω τωρα στα σαγαπω και σε σκεφτομαι ή εχω πολυ θράσσος???

----------


## agnostix

> Aυτή είναι η Ελληνίδα των 20 ετών.... Μπορώ να σας ανεβάσω για πλάκα 150 τέτοια κείμενα.... Καλά μυαλά....


Μωρε μηπως ειναι αντρες κ κανουν χαβαλε?Ποιος ξερει τι κρυβεται πισω απο την οθονη...δεν παιζει κατι τετοιο?

----------


## Deleted-Member09102015

> Μωρε μηπως ειναι αντρες κ κανουν χαβαλε?Ποιος ξερει τι κρυβεται πισω απο την οθονη...δεν παιζει κατι τετοιο?


Οχι δεν είναι άντρες δεν κάνουν χαβαλέ... Που το ξέρεις; Το ξέρω.... την έδωσε φίλη της που της το είχε πει νωρίτερα και το έμαθαν όλοι και όλες ακόμα και εγώ  :Smile:

----------


## agnostix

> Οχι δεν είναι άντρες δεν κάνουν χαβαλέ... Που το ξέρεις; Το ξέρω.... την έδωσε φίλη της που της το είχε πει νωρίτερα και το έμαθαν όλοι και όλες ακόμα και εγώ


Ε τοτε η τυπισα ειναι περιπτωση...δεν μενω ομως στο τι κανει...τι κενα(προσωπικοτητας) εχει για να εχει γινει ετσι..αυτο αναρωτιεμαι ειλικρινα

----------


## Deleted-Member09102015

To ποστ σου έχει πάρει σε 5 λεπτά 19 λαικς

----------


## agnostix

> To ποστ σου έχει πάρει σε 5 λεπτά 19 λαικς


Αυτοπεποιθηση φουλ ολεσ ετσι??? Α ρε νουμερα..καλα καμια φορα οσα δεν φτανει η αλεπου...απο τη αλλη ομως η κοπελα μπορει να το κανει κ επαγγελμα ειναι κ η κριση ρε γμτ..

----------


## Deleted-Member09102015

> Αυτοπεποιθηση φουλ ολεσ ετσι??? Α ρε νουμερα..καλα καμια φορα οσα δεν φτανει η αλεπου...απο τη αλλη ομως η κοπελα μπορει να το κανει κ επαγγελμα ειναι κ η κριση ρε γμτ..


Πιτσιρίκες..... Μπα και αυτό το επάγγελμα κρίση έχει... Κάποτε ερχόταν η τσατσα σου χτυπούσε τη πόρτα και σου έλεγε "Τελείωνε γρήγορα, μην αργείς την κοπέλα περιμένουνε κι άλλοι" και τώρα δεν ανοίγει μύτη (καλά ώρες ώρες με αυτά τα χάπια τρώω κάτι φλας όπως τώρα με αυτό που γράφω που ούτε με κόκα δεν τα έτρωγα) Τι κουμπιά είναι αυτά πάλι. Πρέπει να κάνουνε νόμο να τα βγάλουνε over the counter

----------


## Deleted-Member09102015

Αυτός ο Σταύρος Μπομπολάκης με έχει κουράσει με τις διαφημίσεις του στο youtube

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

βαριεμαι να θεσω επιχειρηματα... αλλα διαφωνω

----------


## Deleted-Member09102015

Καλύτερα που διαφωνέις για να δουλεύουν τα underground εργαστήρια στην Βουλγαρία να τα παίρνουνε από το web και να μην ξέρουν και τι παίρνουν κιόλας...

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Καλύτερα που διαφωνέις για να δουλεύουν τα underground εργαστήρια στην Βουλγαρία να τα παίρνουνε από το web και να μην ξέρουν και τι παίρνουν κιόλας...


...ε? ........

----------


## deleted_member27-11-2015

depressed soul κατσε εεεεε μην παιρνεις φορα.αμα δεν υπηρχαν και αυτες εμεις τι θα καναμε?μπρικια θα κολουσαμε?

----------


## Deleted-Member09102015

Α εγώ δεν πάω στα κορίτσια... προτιμώ αποχή.... αν και από χθες η αποχή είναι μάλλον ακούσια, είμαι προσωρινά παροπλισμένος

Ρεα νόμιζα πως διαφωνείς στη πώληση των κουμπιών over the counter αλλα προφανώς διαφωνείς σε κάτι άλλο!

----------


## Deleted-Member09102015

Το #kariolaki το πηδάμε και φεύγουμε ή φεύγουμε χωρίς να το πηδήξουμε; #askLadies

----------


## Deleted-Member09102015

Τι μετράει το μήκος ή το πάχος; #askLadies

----------


## agnostix

Καλημερα,ακαμα με τα κοριτσια ασχολεισαι? χαχαχαχα

----------


## agnostix

> Αυτός ο Σταύρος Μπομπολάκης με έχει κουράσει με τις διαφημίσεις του στο youtube


Κατεβασε το adblock κ δεν θα χεις διαφημισεις

----------


## Deleted-Member09102015

> Καλημερα,ακαμα με τα κοριτσια ασχολεισαι? χαχαχαχα


Kαλημέρα  :Smile:  το έχω αλλά το κλείνω καμιά φορά όταν θέλω να βάλω repeat στο youtube 

Είμαι ντιεματζής μωρέ για αυτό  :Smile:

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εγω δε θα ηθελα ποτε να διαφημιστω παντως εκνευριζοντας οσους βλεπουν βιντεο το πολυ ζορι κ η πολυ επιμονη φερνουν τα αντιθετα αποτελεσματα επιτυχια ειναι να κανει κατι καπιος απο μονος του.

----------


## agnostix

> Kαλημέρα  το έχω αλλά το κλείνω καμιά φορά όταν θέλω να βάλω repeat στο youtube 
> 
> Είμαι ντιεματζής μωρέ για αυτό


 ντιεματζης=?

----------


## agnostix

> εγω δε θα ηθελα ποτε να διαφημιστω παντως εκνευριζοντας οσους βλεπουν βιντεο το πολυ ζορι κ η πολυ επιμονη φερνουν τα αντιθετα αποτελεσματα επιτυχια ειναι να κανει κατι καπιος απο μονος του.


φερνουν κ λεφτα ομως...καλημερα αλεξ

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

καλημερα εγω δεν αγοραζω οτι να ναι ετσι κ αλλιως αφου υπαρχουν φορες που ουτε κ γω ξερω τι θελω να αγορασω θα ξερουν οι αλλοι

----------


## Deleted-Member09102015

> ντιεματζης=?


Οκ θα σου πω τουιττεράς να το καταλάβεις

----------


## agnostix

> Οκ θα σου πω τουιττεράς να το καταλάβεις


ααα οκ,αν κ εχω λογαριασμο κ εκει δεν κατεχω πραμα  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Deleted-Member09102015

Είσαι η agnostix ε;

----------


## Deleted-Member09102015

Θα φάω μαυρίλα σήμερα έχει πολύ καλή ημέρα και θα μου σκάσει μαύρο το ξέρω... Πάω να τη πέσω για ύπνο να ξυπνήσω αύριο και ακόμα καλύτερα μεθαύριο ή ποτε :P

----------


## agnostix

> Είσαι η agnostix ε;


Ναι η αλλιως Μαρια γιατι ρωτας δεν εμφανιζεται το νικ?

----------


## Deleted-Member09102015

Στο twitter λέω... Χάρηκα πολύ Μαρία αλλά εγώ μένω σε μικρή πόλη και δεν μπορώ να σου πω το όνομα μου τουλάχιστον στο μέην

----------


## agnostix

> Στο twitter λέω... Χάρηκα πολύ Μαρία αλλά εγώ μένω σε μικρή πόλη και δεν μπορώ να σου πω το όνομα μου τουλάχιστον στο μέην


Οχι δεν ειναι αυτο στο τουιτερ...αν θες πμ μου λες δεν θα σε προδωσω αλλα ενα ονομα ειναι..εκτος κ αν ειναι τοσο ιδιαιτερο...

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Τι μετράει το μήκος ή το πάχος; #askLadies


το εντος εκτος και επι τα αυτα... κοιτα με τι προβληματισμο ξυπνησε σημερα ο ανθρωπος...αιντεεεε το χασαμε το κορμι πατριωτηηη...

----------


## Deleted-Member09102015

Μπα μην ανησυχείς είμαι ακίνδυνος... με βγάλανε τα χάπια στο παροπλισμό... Τώρα το μόνο που μένει είναι να μου τη πέσει καμία από τη πόλη να πηδηχτώ από το παράθυρο 

Καλημέρα rea  :Smile:

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> φερνουν κ λεφτα ομως...καλημερα αλεξ


καλημερα κοριτσακι μου πως πάει σημερα η κατασταση? μπορουμε να βγαλουμε δηλ. τις διαφημίσεις ...αλλα δεν θα μπορουμε να κανουμε ριπιτ το τραγουδι..?... γτ?
καλημερα αλεξ ενι παμπλισιτι ιζ γκουντ παμπλισιτι... θες δεν θες θα σου μεινει κατι και ναι ειναι πολλα τα λεφτα ΑΡΗΗΗ

----------


## agnostix

> το εντος εκτος και επι τα αυτα... κοιτα με τι προβληματισμο ξυπνησε σημερα ο ανθρωπος...αιντεεεε το χασαμε το κορμι πατριωτηηη...


xaxaxaxa καλημερα Ρεακι...εμενα μου κανει αλλο εντυπωση που προβληματιζεται τοσο για τις αποψεις των πιπινακιων κ οχι των μεγαλυτερων κοριτσιων...χμμμμ  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Μπα μην ανησυχείς είμαι ακίνδυνος... με βγάλανε τα χάπια στο παροπλισμό... Τώρα το μόνο που μένει είναι να μου τη πέσει καμία από τη πόλη να πηδηχτώ από το παράθυρο 
> 
> Καλημέρα rea


χαχαχα... δεν ανυσηχω οι περισσοτεροι ετσι ειμαστε σε φαση καταστολης ειναι οι πρωτες παρενεργειες αλλα συνερχεσαι μετα απο κατι μηνες... ε κοιτα αν στην πέσει, παιξε και καλα τον δυσκολο να την καψουρεψεις κιολας ...

----------


## Deleted-Member09102015

Πόσο μεγάλα κορίτσια δηλαδή; Γιατί τα μεγάλα κορίτσια είναι παντρεμένα κιόλας με παιδιά... ε; αυτό το έχεις σκεφτεί ποτέ;

----------


## Deleted-Member09102015

> χαχαχα... δεν ανυσηχω οι περισσοτεροι ετσι ειμαστε σε φαση καταστολης ειναι οι πρωτες παρενεργειες αλλα συνερχεσαι μετα απο κατι μηνες... ε κοιτα αν στην πέσει, παιξε και καλα τον δυσκολο να την καψουρεψεις κιολας ...


Τι να την κάνω;;;; ή εσείς ζείτε σε άλλο πλανήτη ή εγώ και η πλειοψηφία των ανδρών απ' ότι βλέπω εδώ μέσα, ζει στη καρακοσμάρα του

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> xaxaxaxa καλημερα Ρεακι...εμενα μου κανει αλλο εντυπωση που προβληματιζεται τοσο για τις αποψεις των πιπινακιων κ οχι των μεγαλυτερων κοριτσιων...χμμμμ


χαχαχα... α καλα θυμαμαι μεσα στην μαστουρα απο το χαπι οτι σκυλοβρίζατε ενα 20χρονο ... ρε τον μπαρμπα ντεπ..

----------


## agnostix

> καλημερα κοριτσακι μου πως πάει σημερα η κατασταση?


Θα σου πω..τα Σαββατα μου οπως θυμασαι κατεληξαν να εχουν γινει οι εφιαλτες μου.
ενα αυτο κ δευτερον,λενε πως οι σκεψεις που κανουμε οταν κλεινουμε τα ματια για να κοιμηθουμε ειναι οσα επιθυμουμε να γινουν πραγματικοτητα..μετα το τελευταιο περιστατικο δεν κανω καμια σκεψη..για τπτ..ανησυχω λιγο δεν ξερω πως θα μου γυρισει ολο αυτο..

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Τι να την κάνω;;;; ή εσείς ζείτε σε άλλο πλανήτη ή εγώ και η πλειοψηφία των ανδρών απ' ότι βλέπω εδώ μέσα, ζει στη καρακοσμάρα του


επεσες μεσα και στα 2 ... με μια γεωγραφικη αποκληση.. "το εδω μεσα " και εκει εξω μια απο τα ιδια...μη σου πω και χειροτερα και σε πικρανω πρωι πρωι ειχαμε και δυσκολη νυχτα...

----------


## agnostix

> Πόσο μεγάλα κορίτσια δηλαδή; Γιατί τα μεγάλα κορίτσια είναι παντρεμένα κιόλας με παιδιά... ε; αυτό το έχεις σκεφτεί ποτέ;


A ναι εχεις δικιο..εμεις οι τρεις που μιλαμε παντως κ μερικοι φιλοι ακομα σιγουρα κ ποσοι αλλοι επισης που ειμαστε 30 φευγα,δεν ανηκουμε στην κατηγορια του εγαμου βιου,αρα μια ελπιδα υπαρχει ακομα,αλλα να πω κ την μαυρη μου αληθια ετσι σκεφτομαι κ εγω..πως οι καλοι καβαντζωθηκαν κ εμεις οχι οτι δεν ειμαστε καλοι,αλλα ατυχοι..αλλα μετα μου ακουγεται μιζερο..οποτε το περνω αλλιως παλι

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Θα σου πω..τα Σαββατα μου οπως θυμασαι κατεληξαν να εχουν γινει οι εφιαλτες μου.
> ενα αυτο κ δευτερον,λενε πως οι σκεψεις που κανουμε οταν κλεινουμε τα ματια για να κοιμηθουμε ειναι οσα επιθυμουμε να γινουν πραγματικοτητα..μετα το τελευταιο περιστατικο δεν κανω καμια σκεψη..για τπτ..ανησυχω λιγο δεν ξερω πως θα μου γυρισει ολο αυτο..


 μην ανυσηχεις καθολου... ειναι απολυτα φυσιολογικο ... να την ακους την θεια ρεα

----------


## agnostix

> μην ανυσηχεις καθολου... ειναι απολυτα φυσιολογικο ... να την ακους την θεια ρεα


Ας μην μου κραταγατε εσεις παρεα κ θα σου λεγα..κ το δακρυ θα πιπτε στρειτ θρου

----------


## Deleted-Member09102015

> επεσες μεσα και στα 2 ... με μια γεωγραφικη αποκληση.. "το εδω μεσα " και εκει εξω μια απο τα ιδια...μη σου πω και χειροτερα και σε πικρανω πρωι πρωι ειχαμε και δυσκολη νυχτα...


Δεν πικραίνομαι πλέον, η επιστήμη κάνει θαύματα In science i trust

----------


## agnostix

Παω να περπατησω παιδες τα λεμε πιο μετα... :Wink:

----------


## Deleted-Member09102015

> A ναι εχεις δικιο..εμεις οι τρεις που μιλαμε παντως κ μερικοι φιλοι ακομα σιγουρα κ ποσοι αλλοι επισης που ειμαστε 30 φευγα,δεν ανηκουμε στην κατηγορια του εγαμου βιου,αρα μια ελπιδα υπαρχει ακομα,αλλα να πω κ την μαυρη μου αληθια ετσι σκεφτομαι κ εγω..πως οι καλοι καβαντζωθηκαν κ εμεις οχι οτι δεν ειμαστε καλοι,αλλα ατυχοι..αλλα μετα μου ακουγεται μιζερο..οποτε το περνω αλλιως παλι


Δεν είμαι άτυχος, είχα την ευκαιρία μου να νυμφευθώ γυναικάρα, απλώς όταν προέκυψε η συνάντηση ένα καλοκαίρι που είχα έρθει για διακοπές και γνωριστήκαμε εκείνη είχε μια αξιόλογη καριέρα και όνειρα, εγώ δεν μπορούσα να παρατήσω τη δική μου καριέρα και να γυρίσω Ελλάδα και απλώς εύχομαι να είναι ευτυχισμένη μέσα από τη καρδιά μου

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> A ναι εχεις δικιο..εμεις οι τρεις που μιλαμε παντως κ μερικοι φιλοι ακομα σιγουρα κ ποσοι αλλοι επισης που ειμαστε 30 φευγα,δεν ανηκουμε στην κατηγορια του εγαμου βιου,αρα μια ελπιδα υπαρχει ακομα,αλλα να πω κ την μαυρη μου αληθια ετσι σκεφτομαι κ εγω..πως οι καλοι καβαντζωθηκαν κ εμεις οχι οτι δεν ειμαστε καλοι,αλλα ατυχοι..αλλα μετα μου ακουγεται μιζερο..οποτε το περνω αλλιως παλι


χαχαχα.....αυτο το κακο συνηθειο να σκαλωνεις σε τοσο λάθος τριπάκια πρεπει καποια στιγμη να το αναλύσουμε ... εισαι πολυ εξυπνο κορίτσι δεν σου ταιριαζει καθολου αυτη η φραση...αλλα σε δικαιολογω λογω καταθλιψης.
ντεπ πλακιτσα σου εκανα με τον ζικο ελπιζω να μην στραβωσες...

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Ας μην μου κραταγατε εσεις παρεα κ θα σου λεγα..κ το δακρυ θα πιπτε στρειτ θρου


χμμμ ...προβλέπω νεο θρεντ  :Wink:

----------


## deleted_member27-11-2015

λαλημερες.ωωωωωπ τι εχουμε εδω,η απεναντυ βρηκε γκομενο κιολας χαχαχαχαχα ωρε τι κανει το φοιτητιλικι

----------


## Deleted-Member09102015

> λαλημερες.ωωωωωπ τι εχουμε εδω,η απεναντυ βρηκε γκομενο κιολας χαχαχαχαχα ωρε τι κανει το φοιτητιλικι


Περαστικός είναι, σε κανα 15μερο είτε θα δεις άλλον είτε θα δεις να παίζει με δύο για κράτα μέρες να δούμε πόσο θα αντέξει...

----------


## deleted_member27-11-2015

> Περαστικός είναι, σε κανα 15μερο είτε θα δεις άλλον είτε θα δεις να παίζει με δύο για κράτα μέρες να δούμε πόσο θα αντέξει...


καλα ναι εννοειτε.αλλα ειναι τολμηρος εκατσε να φτιαξει πρωινο.το παιζει ζορικος

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

> A ναι εχεις δικιο..εμεις οι τρεις που μιλαμε παντως κ μερικοι φιλοι ακομα σιγουρα κ ποσοι αλλοι επισης που ειμαστε 30 φευγα,δεν ανηκουμε στην κατηγορια του εγαμου βιου,αρα μια ελπιδα υπαρχει ακομα,αλλα να πω κ την μαυρη μου αληθια ετσι σκεφτομαι κ εγω..πως οι καλοι καβαντζωθηκαν κ εμεις οχι οτι δεν ειμαστε καλοι,αλλα ατυχοι..αλλα μετα μου ακουγεται μιζερο..οποτε το περνω αλλιως παλι


Ρε τί διαβάζω κ ακόμα δεν ξύπνησα........ 

Κοπέλα μου γλυκιά, διαβάζεις αυτά που γράφεις?????? Δεν ξέρω, αλλά άμα βλέπω ανθρώπους να βλέπουν το γάμο αυτοσκοπό σαλτάρω κανονικά! Σε ποιόν αιώνα ζείτε βρε? Ποιός σου είπε ότι οι καλοί καβατζώθηκαν? Ποιός σου εγγυάται ότι ο έγγαμος βίος εξασφαλίζει την ευτυχία? Πόσα ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ αγαπημένα κ ευτυχισμένα ζευγάρια ξέρεις, ακόμα κ σε επίπεδο απλής σχέσης να το πας (δε λέω πως δεν υπάρχουν, κ εγώ ξέρω αξιολάτρευτα ζευγάρια, όμως μετρημένα στα δάκτυλα του 1 χεριού κ ούτε)? Δηλ. η "ελπίδα" που έχεις στη ζωή σου είναι να φορέσεις νυφικό?

Πρόσεξε, γιατί όσοι παντρεύονται από την ανασφάλεια της μοναξιάς/ επειδή έτσι το προβάλλουν τα κοινωνικά πρότυπα/ επειδή παντρεύτηκε η κολλητή τους κ οι ξαδέρφες τους/ επειδή u name it, καταλήγουν μόνοι τους μέσα σε 1 γάμο. Δηλ. έχουν όλα τα αρνητικά της δέσμευσης κ κανένα από τα θετικά της συντροφικότητας. Τώρα αν για άλλους αυτό συνεπάγεται κέρατα, αίσθημα ανικανοποίητου, ασφυξία, μιζέρια ή αδιαφορία για τον/την άλλο/η ή ακόμα κ για τον ίδιο τους τον εαυτό, αυτό είναι άλλη ιστορία. Αν θες να παντρευτείς κάντο με τον άντρα που διάλεξες κ σε διάλεξε, όχι για να μην μείνεις στο ράφι εσύ κ αυτουνού η μάνα να προλάβει να δει εγγόνια.

Κ κάτι άλλο...... κανείς δεν βρίσκει το άλλο του μισό, εάν πρώτα δεν είναι ως προσωπικότητα εκείνος ολόκληρος. Κανένας δεν θα σου καλύψει τα κενά ή τις ανασφάλειές σου, κανένας δε θα σε βγάλει από την κατάθλιψη, κανείς δεν τα μπορεί αυτά. Μόνοι μας ισορροπούμε τον εαυτό μας, λύνουμε τα "θεματάκια" που έχουμε με τον εαυτό μας κ καλύπτουμε τα κενά μας, κ ύστερα έρχονται τα υπόλοιπα. Αλλιώς, κ απόψε να γνωρίσεις τον "σωστό" σε λίγο η βάρκα θα αρχίζει να μπάζει νερά.

@depressed κάθε φορά που γράφεις τη λέξη "νυμφευθώ" απλά λιώνω στο γέλιο.....

----------


## agnostix

> χαχαχα.....αυτο το κακο συνηθειο να σκαλωνεις σε τοσο λάθος τριπάκια πρεπει καποια στιγμη να το αναλύσουμε ... εισαι πολυ εξυπνο κορίτσι δεν σου ταιριαζει καθολου αυτη η φραση...αλλα σε δικαιολογω λογω καταθλιψης.
> ντεπ πλακιτσα σου εκανα με τον ζικο ελπιζω να μην στραβωσες...


Oπα..διακρινεις επανω μου μια επιοικης καταθλιψουλα ε???
Και εγω Ρεα δεν ειμαι κ 100% σιγουρη αλλα δεν νομιζω να κανω κ αυθυποβολη

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

> καλα ναι εννοειτε.αλλα ειναι τολμηρος εκατσε να φτιαξει πρωινο.το παιζει ζορικος


...... νηστικό αρκούδι δε χορεύει. Πάντως εάν το παιδί είναι self- service συμφέρει.

----------


## Deleted-Member09102015

Η γυναίκα παντρεύεται, ο άνδρας νυμφεύεται... αν και δεν με ψήνει με τίποτα... για να νυμφευθώ (πάρτα  :Stick Out Tongue: ) θα πρέπει να γκρεμιστούν όλοι οι φούρνοι του πλανήτη :P

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

Δεν θα σου πάω κόντρα, μπορεί κ να το εννοείς, αλλά την "αντρική κλιμακτήριο" έχω μάθει να την φοβάμαι πολύ. 

Έχω γνωρίσει ουκ ολίγους στην ηλικία σου μέχρι κ 10-12 χρόνια μεγαλύτερους, οι οποίοι αλλάζανε όλη τους τη ζωή τις γκόμενες σαν τις κάλτσες, το αυτοκίνητο ήταν πάντα σπορ 2θέσιο, κάποιοι είχαν κ παιδιά εκτός γάμου (μέχρι κ εκεί έφτασαν κάποιες πρώην να τους "τυλίξουν", σαν τακτική δεν το σχολιάζω γιατί άσε το τί θα έλεγα.....), αμετανόητοι εργένηδες σε όλα, όλα στην πλάκα κ όλα στην καλοπέραση, κ κάποια στιγμή τρώνε 1 τρελό φλας...... κ για πότε σου έχουν βγάλει 2α κλειδιά για το σπίτι χωρίς να το ζητήσεις, λένε "η γυναίκα μου" (από πότε ρε φίλε?), κάνουν σχέδια από το επόμενο ΣΚ μέχρι κ τις διακοπές σε 3-4 μήνες με φόντο το "μαζί", κ θέλουν τη γνώμη σου να αλλάξουν έπιπλα κ υφάσματα στο σπίτι, δεν τους προλαβαίνεις. Αυτές τις δηλώσεις τύπου "δεν παντρεύομαι" κ "θα πρέπει να γκρεμιστούν φούρνοι" από άντρες, έχω μάθει να τις φοβάμαι....

----------


## deleted_member27-11-2015

> ...... νηστικό αρκούδι δε χορεύει. Πάντως εάν το παιδί είναι self- service συμφέρει.


αμα δεν ειναι πρωινο στο κρεβατι ή στην ταρατσα,δεν θα υπαρχει χoρος για να χoρεψει αυριο.

----------


## deleted_member27-11-2015

> Δεν θα σου πάω κόντρα, μπορεί κ να το εννοείς, αλλά την "αντρική κλιμακτήριο" έχω μάθει να την φοβάμαι πολύ. 
> 
> Έχω γνωρίσει ουκ ολίγους στην ηλικία σου μέχρι κ 10-12 χρόνια μεγαλύτερους, οι οποίοι αλλάζανε όλη τους τη ζωή τις γκόμενες σαν τις κάλτσες, το αυτοκίνητο ήταν πάντα σπορ 2θέσιο, κάποιοι είχαν κ παιδιά εκτός γάμου (μέχρι κ εκεί έφτασαν κάποιες πρώην να τους "τυλίξουν", σαν τακτική δεν το σχολιάζω γιατί άσε το τί θα έλεγα.....), αμετανόητοι εργένηδες σε όλα, όλα στην πλάκα κ όλα στην καλοπέραση, κ κάποια στιγμή τρώνε 1 τρελό φλας...... κ για πότε σου έχουν βγάλει 2α κλειδιά για το σπίτι χωρίς να το ζητήσεις, λένε "η γυναίκα μου" (από πότε ρε φίλε?), κάνουν σχέδια από το επόμενο ΣΚ μέχρι κ τις διακοπές σε 3-4 μήνες με φόντο το "μαζί", κ θέλουν τη γνώμη σου να αλλάξουν έπιπλα κ υφάσματα στο σπίτι, δεν τους προλαβαίνεις. Αυτές τις δηλώσεις τύπου "δεν παντρεύομαι" κ "θα πρέπει να γκρεμιστούν φούρνοι" από άντρες, έχω μάθει να τις φοβάμαι....


ασε ασε και μετα κραζουν και τους υπολοιπους που κανουν αυτα που εκαναν εκεινοι.εχω 2-3 πολυ καλους φιλους που εφαγαν την φλασια και την εχουν δει παντρεμενοι,τους εχω βαλει οριο παρεας λιγες ωρες την βδομαδα και τους λεω μολις χωρισετε θα βρισκομαστε περισοτερο...

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

> αμα δεν ειναι πρωινο στο κρεβατι ή στην ταρατσα,δεν θα υπαρχει χoρος για να χoρεψει αυριο.


Like!!!!!!!

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

> ασε ασε και μετα κραζουν και τους υπολοιπους που κανουν αυτα που εκαναν εκεινοι.εχω 2-3 πολυ καλους φιλους που εφαγαν την φλασια και την εχουν δει παντρεμενοι,τους εχω βαλει οριο παρεας λιγες ωρες την βδομαδα και τους λεω μολις χωρισετε θα βρισκομαστε περισοτερο...


E, κάπως έτσι..... όχι πάντα, μην τα ισοπεδώνουμε όλα, αλλά ναι, το έργο αυτό το έχω δει κ εγώ.

----------


## Deleted-Member09102015

> Δεν θα σου πάω κόντρα, μπορεί κ να το εννοείς, αλλά την "αντρική κλιμακτήριο" έχω μάθει να την φοβάμαι πολύ. 
> 
> Έχω γνωρίσει ουκ ολίγους στην ηλικία σου μέχρι κ 10-12 χρόνια μεγαλύτερους, οι οποίοι αλλάζανε όλη τους τη ζωή τις γκόμενες σαν τις κάλτσες, το αυτοκίνητο ήταν πάντα σπορ 2θέσιο, κάποιοι είχαν κ παιδιά εκτός γάμου (μέχρι κ εκεί έφτασαν κάποιες πρώην να τους "τυλίξουν", σαν τακτική δεν το σχολιάζω γιατί άσε το τί θα έλεγα.....), αμετανόητοι εργένηδες σε όλα, όλα στην πλάκα κ όλα στην καλοπέραση, κ κάποια στιγμή τρώνε 1 τρελό φλας...... κ για πότε σου έχουν βγάλει 2α κλειδιά για το σπίτι χωρίς να το ζητήσεις, λένε "η γυναίκα μου" (από πότε ρε φίλε?), κάνουν σχέδια από το επόμενο ΣΚ μέχρι κ τις διακοπές σε 3-4 μήνες με φόντο το "μαζί", κ θέλουν τη γνώμη σου να αλλάξουν έπιπλα κ υφάσματα στο σπίτι, δεν τους προλαβαίνεις. Αυτές τις δηλώσεις τύπου "δεν παντρεύομαι" κ "θα πρέπει να γκρεμιστούν φούρνοι" από άντρες, έχω μάθει να τις φοβάμαι....


Έχετε ένα ελάττωμα στην Ελλάδα να θεωρείτε πως μονογαμία είναι μόνο ο γάμος. Δεν χρειάζεται ο γάμος για να συζώ με κάποια, πολιτισμένοι άνθρωποι είμαστε. Εγώ είμαι άθεος τι να πάω να κάνω στην εκκλησία; Θα πήγαινα μόνο και μόνο αν η γυναίκα μου ήθελε να ζήσει τη μέρα του γάμου. Ναι οκ να το δεχθώ, αν όμως δεν την ενδιαφέρει όλη αυτή η τελετουργία, ποιος ο λόγος να πάμε για γάμο; Είδα και αυτούς που θεωρούν πως συμβίωση είναι ο γάμος το κατά πόσο σέβονται την επισημιοποίηση της σχέσης τους αφενός και τον ίδιο τους τον εαυτό αφετέρου...

----------


## agnostix

> Ρε τί διαβάζω κ ακόμα δεν ξύπνησα........ 
> 
> Κοπέλα μου γλυκιά, διαβάζεις αυτά που γράφεις?????? Δεν ξέρω, αλλά άμα βλέπω ανθρώπους να βλέπουν το γάμο αυτοσκοπό σαλτάρω κανονικά! Σε ποιόν αιώνα ζείτε βρε? Ποιός σου είπε ότι οι καλοί καβατζώθηκαν? Ποιός σου εγγυάται ότι ο έγγαμος βίος εξασφαλίζει την ευτυχία? Πόσα ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ αγαπημένα κ ευτυχισμένα ζευγάρια ξέρεις, ακόμα κ σε επίπεδο απλής σχέσης να το πας (δε λέω πως δεν υπάρχουν, κ εγώ ξέρω αξιολάτρευτα ζευγάρια, όμως μετρημένα στα δάκτυλα του 1 χεριού κ ούτε)? Δηλ. η "ελπίδα" που έχεις στη ζωή σου είναι να φορέσεις νυφικό?
> 
> Πρόσεξε, γιατί όσοι παντρεύονται από την ανασφάλεια της μοναξιάς/ επειδή έτσι το προβάλλουν τα κοινωνικά πρότυπα/ επειδή παντρεύτηκε η κολλητή τους κ οι ξαδέρφες τους/ επειδή u name it, καταλήγουν μόνοι τους μέσα σε 1 γάμο. Δηλ. έχουν όλα τα αρνητικά της δέσμευσης κ κανένα από τα θετικά της συντροφικότητας. Τώρα αν για άλλους αυτό συνεπάγεται κέρατα, αίσθημα ανικανοποίητου, ασφυξία, μιζέρια ή αδιαφορία για τον/την άλλο/η ή ακόμα κ για τον ίδιο τους τον εαυτό, αυτό είναι άλλη ιστορία. Αν θες να παντρευτείς κάντο με τον άντρα που διάλεξες κ σε διάλεξε, όχι για να μην μείνεις στο ράφι εσύ κ αυτουνού η μάνα να προλάβει να δει εγγόνια.
> 
> Κ κάτι άλλο...... κανείς δεν βρίσκει το άλλο του μισό, εάν πρώτα δεν είναι ως προσωπικότητα εκείνος ολόκληρος. Κανένας δεν θα σου καλύψει τα κενά ή τις ανασφάλειές σου, κανένας δε θα σε βγάλει από την κατάθλιψη, κανείς δεν τα μπορεί αυτά. Μόνοι μας ισορροπούμε τον εαυτό μας, λύνουμε τα "θεματάκια" που έχουμε με τον εαυτό μας κ καλύπτουμε τα κενά μας, κ ύστερα έρχονται τα υπόλοιπα. Αλλιώς, κ απόψε να γνωρίσεις τον "σωστό" σε λίγο η βάρκα θα αρχίζει να μπάζει νερά.
> 
> @depressed κάθε φορά που γράφεις τη λέξη "νυμφευθώ" απλά λιώνω στο γέλιο.....


χμμ... μαλλον παρεξηγησης  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Mεγαλωσα με εναν πατερα που απο τα 20 μου με βομβαρδιζει περι γαμου..κ αντε να παντρευτω κ αντε να του κανω ενα εγγονι κ ολα μου τα προβληματα τα περιτρυγυριζει γυρω απο αυτη την σκεψη...ποσο με χει κουρασει δεν φανταζεσαι και εφτασα 33 κ το χατηρι δεν του το κανα ακομα..και την ζωη μου την εζησα με ερωτες, με απογοητευσεις με διασκεδασεις..με..με..με..
Μη σου πω λεπτομερειες για τον πατερα μου θα φρικαρεις...μεχρι κ τυπου προξενια ηθελε να μου κανει..φυσικα αντιδρουσα..ηταν κ εξω απο την ιδιωτικη μου ζωη οποτε ποιος ξερει για ποσο ανικανη με ειχε..προβλημα του βεβαια..
Επισης ποτε δεν ηθελα την παρουσια ενος αντρα διπλα μου για να γαντζωθω πανω του,την πιεση που μου ασκουσε ο πατερας μου δεν ηθελα σε καμια των περιπτωσεων να την βγαλω πανω στην σχεση μου.
Α! Εχω μεινει κ μονη μου 2-3 ολακερα χρονια,εκανα πραγματα μονο για μενα κ περναγα κ ωραια,και τωρα που ειμαι κ προσφατα χωρισμενη,η ρεα που ξερει με το νι κ το σιγμα την ιστορια μου,ξερει κ τι σταση εχω κρατησει σε ολο αυτο,γιατι ειναι κ λιγο ιδιαιτερη η περιπτωση μου.
Δεν ξερω αν μου αρεσει ο γαμος...ξερω οτι μου αρεσει η συντροφικοτητα παντως κ οταν εισαι καιρο με εναν αξιολογο ατομο ε καιμια φορα σου ρχονται σκεψεις για λιγο παρα περα,ωστοσο ποτε δεν κανω νυξεις του τυπου που το παμε εμεις εδω ή οι γονεις μου με πιεζουν κ αλλα τετοια μπαρμ******λα.Αν δεν υπαρχουν κοινα ονειρα τι να λεει?
Για το νυφικο γελασα ετσι που το πες..δεν ξερω αν ειναι απο αντιδραση στον πατερα μου..αλλα αυτο με τις τελετες κ το θεαθηναι δεν το γουσταρω καθολου,με τρομαζει κιολας,μπα χαλαρα δημαρχειο κ αγιος ο Διας.
Ασε που δουλεψα μια περιοδο σε οικο νυφικων,αλλα ως κατασκοπος,χαχαχαχα ναι...μου κλεινε η αφεντικινα μου ραντεβου σε αλλους οικους να πηγαινω ως μελλουσα νυφη να κανω προβες νυφικων κ μου κοτσαρε κ για πεθερα μαιμου την μοδιστρα της για να κλεβει σχεδια...κριμα μια φωτογραφια δν εβγαλα να την βλεπει ο πατερας μου να με καμαρωνει...χαχαχαχαχα

Τωρα βεβαια που ξανα διαβασα τι εγραφα..εχεις δικιο ετσι οπως το πα,δεν ηταν τπτ,ανακατωμενες σκεψεις ομως που δεν υποστηριζω γιαυτο παραξενευτηκε κ η ρεα,μαλον κ εγω γιαυτο βγηκα να περπατησω να συνελθω κ γυρισα πιο ακμαιοτατη  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Ασε που βρηκα εναν γνωστο,τελευταια φορα, ηταν που ηξερα πως παντρευτηκε(κ ηταν κ πολυ δυσκολος στις γυναικες αρα υποθεταμε οτι ειχε βρει το ιδανικο) με 2 παιδακια με σπιτι με πισινα με ενα σωρο...ε να που χωρησε εδω κ 2 χρονια,που εκλεισε κ η επιχειρηση του που αστα να πανε...οποτε τι να το κανεις κ τι να ζηλεψεις?Πισω απο κλειστες πορτες κανενας δεν ξερει τι περναει...

----------


## deleted_member27-11-2015

> Like!!!!!!!


ε ναι μελετημενα πραματα.like και σε οσες το αναγνωριζουν

----------


## elis



----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

> χμμ... μαλλον παρεξηγησης 
> Mεγαλωσα με εναν πατερα που απο τα 20 μου με βομβαρδιζει περι γαμου..κ αντε να παντρευτω κ αντε να του κανω ενα εγγονι κ ολα μου τα προβληματα τα περιτρυγυριζει γυρω απο αυτη την σκεψη...ποσο με χει κουρασει δεν φανταζεσαι και εφτασα 33 κ το χατηρι δεν του το κανα ακομα..και την ζωη μου την εζησα με ερωτες, με απογοητευσεις με διασκεδασεις..με..με..με..
> Μη σου πω λεπτομερειες για τον πατερα μου θα φρικαρεις...μεχρι κ τυπου προξενια ηθελε να μου κανει..φυσικα αντιδρουσα..ηταν κ εξω απο την ιδιωτικη μου ζωη οποτε ποιος ξερει για ποσο ανικανη με ειχε..προβλημα του βεβαια..
> Επισης ποτε δεν ηθελα την παρουσια ενος αντρα διπλα μου για να γαντζωθω πανω του,την πιεση που μου ασκουσε ο πατερας μου δεν ηθελα σε καμια των περιπτωσεων να την βγαλω πανω στην σχεση μου.
> Α! Εχω μεινει κ μονη μου 2-3 ολακερα χρονια,εκανα πραγματα μονο για μενα κ περναγα κ ωραια,και τωρα που ειμαι κ προσφατα χωρισμενη,η ρεα που ξερει με το νι κ το σιγμα την ιστορια μου,ξερει κ τι σταση εχω κρατησει σε ολο αυτο,γιατι ειναι κ λιγο ιδιαιτερη η περιπτωση μου.
> Δεν ξερω αν μου αρεσει ο γαμος...ξερω οτι μου αρεσει η συντροφικοτητα παντως κ οταν εισαι καιρο με εναν αξιολογο ατομο ε καιμια φορα σου ρχονται σκεψεις για λιγο παρα περα,ωστοσο ποτε δεν κανω νυξεις του τυπου που το παμε εμεις εδω ή οι γονεις μου με πιεζουν κ αλλα τετοια μπαρμ******λα.Αν δεν υπαρχουν κοινα ονειρα τι να λεει?
> Για το νυφικο γελασα ετσι που το πες..δεν ξερω αν ειναι απο αντιδραση στον πατερα μου..αλλα αυτο με τις τελετες κ το θεαθηναι δεν το γουσταρω καθολου,με τρομαζει κιολας,μπα χαλαρα δημαρχειο κ αγιος ο Διας.
> Ασε που δουλεψα μια περιοδο σε οικο νυφικων,αλλα ως κατασκοπος,χαχαχαχα ναι...μου κλεινε η αφεντικινα μου ραντεβου σε αλλους οικους να πηγαινω ως μελλουσα νυφη να κανω προβες νυφικων κ μου κοτσαρε κ για πεθερα μαιμου την μοδιστρα της για να κλεβει σχεδια...κριμα μια φωτογραφια δν εβγαλα να την βλεπει ο πατερας μου να με καμαρωνει...χαχαχαχαχα


Πλάκα έχει αυτό που λες με τον οίκο νυφικών κ τα κλεμμένα σχέδια! Άρα σε αυτά που γράφεις δεν αντιπροσωπεύεις τη δική σου στάση στο θέμα (που είναι 1 χαρά), αλλά του πατέρα σου. Μάλλον αυτή η πίεση σε επηρεάζει πολύ κ είναι κρίμα, μην το επιτρέπεις.
Κ εγώ 32 είμαι, αλλά πάντα έλεγα πως δεν μου πάει το σπορ, κακά τα ψέμματα, δεν κάνουμε όλοι για όλα. Κ εγώ όπως κ εσύ έχω, συζήσει, έχω αγαπήσει, αλλά η ιδέα της οικογένειας κ των παιδιών μου κόβει τα γόνατα. Η μαμά μου νομίζω πάντως ότι το έχει ψιλοαποδεκετεί..... ή όχι.......? Γιατί στην τελευταία μου σχέση τον αγάπησα πολύ, μείναμε κ μαζί, είδα να της μπαίνανε ιδέες κ ανησύχησα..... Η ίδια δεν το παραδέχεται, αλλά εγώ ψυλλιάζομαι ότι μέσα της το ελπίζει (κακώς) ακόμα. Τί να κάνεις, γονείς είναι κ αυτοί, σε καταλαβαίνω εν μέρει.

----------


## deleted_member27-11-2015

παιδια πρεπει να μαθω ορθογραφια κανω τραγικα λαθη.εχω φαει πανηγυρικο ακυρο λογο ορθογραφιας,για μια περιοδο πηγενα 2-3 φορες την βδομαδα σε ενα βιβλιοπολειο που ειχε πισω αυλη με δεντρα και παγκακια,επερνα κομιξ πηγενα σε ενα παγκακι στο τελος επινα τσιγαρα και αραζα.λοιπον μια μερα ερχετε μια καθετε σε ενα παγκακι πιο κατω της κανω "ει" "ει εσυ" γυρναει και μου κανει "σσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσου  διαβαζω" και παω περνω ενα στυλο και αρχιζω γραφω στο κομιξ,εσκιζα τις σελιδες και τις της πετουσα,χαχαχαχαχα της ανηγε διαβαζε και γελουσε και λιγο πριν το ρουα ματ εχω κανει κατι ορθογραφικα και εχω φαει ενα πακετο και ενα δουλεμα ασε γελουσε ο τυπος που ειχε το βιβλιοπολειο και πληρωσα και το κομικ που εσκισα

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

> Έχετε ένα ελάττωμα στην Ελλάδα να θεωρείτε πως μονογαμία είναι μόνο ο γάμος. Δεν χρειάζεται ο γάμος για να συζώ με κάποια, πολιτισμένοι άνθρωποι είμαστε. Εγώ είμαι άθεος τι να πάω να κάνω στην εκκλησία; Θα πήγαινα μόνο και μόνο αν η γυναίκα μου ήθελε να ζήσει τη μέρα του γάμου. Ναι οκ να το δεχθώ, αν όμως δεν την ενδιαφέρει όλη αυτή η τελετουργία, ποιος ο λόγος να πάμε για γάμο; Είδα και αυτούς που θεωρούν πως συμβίωση είναι ο γάμος το κατά πόσο σέβονται την επισημιοποίηση της σχέσης τους αφενός και τον ίδιο τους τον εαυτό αφετέρου...


Δε λέω κάτι διαφορετικό. Κ εγώ έχω συζήσει 2-3 φορές, η ουσία είναι που μετράει. Ο γάμος 1 χαρτί είναι, βέβαια το χαρτί αυτό έχει κ συνέπειες, τα αισθήματα όμως των ανθρώπων κ την ποιότητα της σχέσης δεν την αλλάζουν.
..... κ όσο για τη μονογαμία, εδώ γελάμε! Το έχω συζητήσει κ με άλλους φίλους, φίλες, ξαδέρφια, σχέσεις κλπ κλπ κ το έχω παρατηρήσει χρόνια τώρα: τα αγριότερα πεσίματα κ το πιο επίμονο κυνήγι (λύσσα όμως έτσι....?) το ρίχνουν οι παντρεμένοι κ οι παντρεμένες, γιατί άραγε....?

----------


## Deleted-Member09102015

> Δε λέω κάτι διαφορετικό. Κ εγώ έχω συζήσει 2-3 φορές, η ουσία είναι που μετράει. Ο γάμος 1 χαρτί είναι, βέβαια το χαρτί αυτό έχει κ συνέπειες, τα αισθήματα όμως των ανθρώπων κ την ποιότητα της σχέσης δεν την αλλάζουν.
> ..... κ όσο για τη μονογαμία, εδώ γελάμε! Το έχω συζητήσει κ με άλλους φίλους, φίλες, ξαδέρφια, σχέσεις κλπ κλπ κ το έχω παρατηρήσει χρόνια τώρα: τα αγριότερα πεσίματα κ το πιο επίμονο κυνήγι (λύσσα όμως έτσι....?) το ρίχνουν οι παντρεμένοι κ οι παντρεμένες, γιατί άραγε....?


Ε τότε τι μου λες για ανδρική κλιμακτήριο και πράσσειν άτια. Δεν είπα δεν θέλω να συζήσω, είπα δεν θέλω να νυμφευθώ... που και πάλι αν μου το ζητήσει κάποια και το θέλει τόσο πόλυ γιατί το θεωρεί ευτυχία να το κάνω... μπορείς να πεις όχι στον άνθρωπο σου;

----------


## Deleted-member-15102015

> Ε τότε τι μου λες για ανδρική κλιμακτήριο και πράσσειν άτια. Δεν είπα δεν θέλω να συζήσω, είπα δεν θέλω να νυμφευθώ... που και πάλι αν μου το ζητήσει κάποια και το θέλει τόσο πόλυ γιατί το θεωρεί ευτυχία να το κάνω... μπορείς να πεις όχι στον άνθρωπο σου;


Σου περιγράφω 1 φαινόμενο που συμβαίνει σε πολλούς άντρες, δεν ξέρω αν είναι αποκλειστικά ελληνικό φαινόμενο ή όχι. Να ορκίζονται ότι δεν θα παντρευτούν ποτέ, ότι δεν θα έχουν κάτι μόνιμο ποτέ, αλλά ξαφνικά, από 1 ηλικία κ μετά να παθαίνουν μετάλλαξη. Δεν είπα ότι ανήκεις εσύ εκεί οπωσδήποτε. Αλλά εγώ πιάστηκα από κάτι που είπες καθαρά κοροϊδευτηκά ("ούτε φούρνοι να γκρεμιστούν"....) κ σχολίασα κάποιους, που αυτό κ κάτι παρόμοια τα έχουν πει άπειρες φορές με πολύ πιο αυστηρό κ σοβαρό ύφος, αποκλείοντας κάθε περίπτωση να κατασταλλάξουν σε 1 ΜΟΝΟ γυναίκα στη ζωή τους, έχουν στην πράξη ακολουθήσει κ τα λεγόμενά τους....... μέχρι 1 μέρα που ξαφνικά "το βλέπουν αλλιώς". Όταν λοιπόν λέω για αντρική κλιμακτήριο, εννοώ ότι με φοβίζει το απόλυτο ύφος σε αυτά τα θέματα, γιατί έχω δει πολλές περιπτώσεις να έχει γυρίσει το πράγμα τούμπα, κ όχι το χαλαρό δικό σου ύφος, που δεν αποκλείεις να συμβεί κ αυτό ή εν πάσει περιπτώσει θες τη συμβίωση με τη γυναίκα που σου ταιριάζει.

----------


## Deleted-Member09102015

> Σου περιγράφω 1 φαινόμενο που συμβαίνει σε πολλούς άντρες, δεν ξέρω αν είναι αποκλειστικά ελληνικό φαινόμενο ή όχι. Να ορκίζονται ότι δεν θα παντρευτούν ποτέ, ότι δεν θα έχουν κάτι μόνιμο ποτέ, αλλά ξαφνικά, από 1 ηλικία κ μετά να παθαίνουν μετάλλαξη. Δεν είπα ότι ανήκεις εσύ εκεί οπωσδήποτε. Αλλά εγώ πιάστηκα από κάτι που είπες καθαρά κοροϊδευτηκά ("ούτε φούρνοι να γκρεμιστούν"....) κ σχολίασα κάποιους, που αυτό κ κάτι παρόμοια τα έχουν πει άπειρες φορές με πολύ πιο αυστηρό κ σοβαρό ύφος, αποκλείοντας κάθε περίπτωση να κατασταλλάξουν σε 1 ΜΟΝΟ γυναίκα στη ζωή τους, έχουν στην πράξη ακολουθήσει κ τα λεγόμενά τους....... μέχρι 1 μέρα που ξαφνικά "το βλέπουν αλλιώς". Όταν λοιπόν λέω για αντρική κλιμακτήριο, εννοώ ότι με φοβίζει το απόλυτο ύφος σε αυτά τα θέματα, γιατί έχω δει πολλές περιπτώσεις να έχει γυρίσει το πράγμα τούμπα, κ όχι το χαλαρό δικό σου ύφος, που δεν αποκλείεις να συμβεί κ αυτό ή εν πάσει περιπτώσει θες τη συμβίωση με τη γυναίκα που σου ταιριάζει.


Δεν το αποκλείω αλλά θα της έλεγα αν ένιωθα πως είναι νωρίς για εκείνη και όχι για εμένα, πως γάμος δεν θα γίνει ακόμα, αν έχω την εντύπωση πως δεν είναι απόλυτα σίγουρη και αυτό φαίνεται από τη καθημερινότητα, τη δική μου, τη δική της, ξέρεις... από το πιο απλό μέχρι το πιο σύνθετο πράγμα... Για να νυμφευθώ θα πρέπει να γιορτάζουμε την ημέρα του Αγίου Βαλεντίνου κάθε ημέρα.... (εκτός από τις δύσκολες ημέρες που δεν θα είχα πρόβλημα τότε να υποστώ και τα νεύρα της)

----------


## elis



----------


## Κύκνος

Σκέφτομαι ότι πρέπει να μειώσω τους καφέδες...

----------


## elis

ΡΕ ΣΥ ΚΥΚΝΕ ΕΓΩ ΜΑΖΙ ΣΟΥ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΔΕΧΟΜΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΑΛΛΟ ΝΑ ΠΕΙΣ
ΠΕΡΑ ΑΟΠ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΟΣΑ ΘΕΜΑΤΑ ΕΔΩ ΜΕΣΑ ΝΑ ΠΕΙΣ ΤΗ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΣΟΥ
ΝΑ ΠΕΙΣ ΤΗ ΧΑΖΟΜΑΡΑ ΣΟΥ ΤΗΝ ΕΞΥΠΝΑΔΑ ΣΟΥ ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΣΟΥ ΚΙ ΕΣΥ ΕΠΙΛΕΓΕΙΣ
ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΜΟΝΟΤΟΝΟ ΤΡΟΠΟ ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑΣ ΠΟΥ ΛΟΓΙΚΑ ΔΕ Σ ΠΡΟΣΦΕΡΕΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ
ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΓΤ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΙΛΟΓΗ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΤΑ ΔΙΚΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΑΛΛΑ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΕΙΚΟΝΑ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΕΓΩ

----------


## Deleted-Member09102015

> Σκέφτομαι ότι πρέπει να μειώσω τους καφέδες...


Και εγώ  :Smile: 

Πάμε μία κόντρα; Πόσους πίνεις και τι καφέ πίνεις;

----------


## elis

ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΤΟ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣΩ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΙΛΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΚΕΦΡΑΖΕΣΑΙ ΜΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ 
ΜΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΥΣ ΠΙΟ ΛΙΓΟ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΟΥΣ ΟΠΥ ΣΥΜΠΑΘΕΙΣ ΠΕΡΙΣΟΤΕΡΟ
ΑΛΛΑ ΜΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΚΦΡΑΖΕΣΑΙ ΤΑ ΔΙΚΑ ΣΟΥ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΘΕΣ ΝΑ ΠΕΙΣ
ΟΤΙ ΚΙ ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΕ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΑΛΛΑΖΕΙΣ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΕΙΣ ΜΙΑ ΚΟΥΒΕΝΤΑ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ
ΤΑ ΗΔΗ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΝΤΑ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΕΔΩ ΜΕΣΑ ΘΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΟΥΝ ΕΚΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΑΝ ΑΠΛΑ ΑΛΛΑΞΕΙΣ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΣ
ΘΕΣ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΘΕΣ ΝΑ ΑΝΟΙΞΕΙΣ ΕΝΑ ΘΕΜΑ ΚΑΝΕ ΚΑΤΙ ΝΑ ΔΕΙΣ ΑΝΟΙΞΕ ΜΙΑ ΣΥΖΗΤΗΣΗ

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Oπα..διακρινεις επανω μου μια επιοικης καταθλιψουλα ε???
> Και εγω Ρεα δεν ειμαι κ 100% σιγουρη αλλα δεν νομιζω να κανω κ αυθυποβολη


ο χειροτερος ασθενης του ψυχολογου ειναι ο ερωτευμενος...γιατι δεν μπορεις να κανεις διαγνωση! γιαλομ

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> καλα ναι εννοειτε.αλλα ειναι τολμηρος εκατσε να φτιαξει πρωινο.το παιζει ζορικος


κοιτα να μαθαινεις στραβαδι!!..χαχαα

----------


## elis

ΟΛΟΙ ΣΤΟ ΛΑΚΚΟ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΕΓΩ ΤΟ ΔΙΚΑΙΟΥΜΑΙ ΒΡΗΚΑ ΤΙ ΕΓΙΝΕ
ΕΤΣΙ ΜΟΥ ΧΑΝΕ ΠΕΙ ΑΜΑ ΤΟ ΒΡΕΙΣ ΔΙΚΑΙΟΥΣΑΙ

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> ο χειροτερος ασθενης του ψυχολογου ειναι ο ερωτευμενος...γιατι δεν μπορεις να κανεις διαγνωση! γιαλομ


η ψυχολογια δε στηριζεται στις διαγνωσεις απλα προσπαθει να σου διξει καλυτερα τον εαυτο σου.τωρα τι σημαινει αυτο αντε να σου εξηγω...

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> αμα δεν ειναι πρωινο στο κρεβατι ή στην ταρατσα,δεν θα υπαρχει χoρος για να χoρεψει αυριο.


χααχαχα...ρισπεκτ!!!

----------


## elis



----------


## elis



----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> ΟΛΟΙ ΣΤΟ ΛΑΚΚΟ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΕΓΩ ΤΟ ΔΙΚΑΙΟΥΜΑΙ ΒΡΗΚΑ ΤΙ ΕΓΙΝΕ
> ΕΤΣΙ ΜΟΥ ΧΑΝΕ ΠΕΙ ΑΜΑ ΤΟ ΒΡΕΙΣ ΔΙΚΑΙΟΥΣΑΙ


ελις παιζει να ερθω να σε χτυπήσω ...πριν καν μαθω πολεμικη τεχνη... αμα συνεχισει να μιλας για λάκους!!! σας εχω πει ρε παιδια μην τα πετατε αυτα μου τσακιζουν το μυαλο ... ΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΕΙΣ!!!!

----------


## Deleted-member-19102015

τι λέει; πως πάει; όλα καλά;



> καταφερες να πας τελικα σε ψυχολογο που ελεγες?


Bρέθηκε κάποια που δήλωνε ειδική για περιπτώσεις σαν την δική μου αλλά επειδή είναι άπο άλλη πόλη,δεν έκατσε η φάση.Πριν λίγες μέρες όμως μου έστειλε και το κινητό της και το έχω υπόψιν όταν και αν...δηλαδή για ποτέ έτσι όπως είναι τα πράγματα

----------


## agnostix

> τι λέει; πως πάει; όλα καλά;
> 
> Bρέθηκε κάποια που δήλωνε ειδική για περιπτώσεις σαν την δική μου αλλά επειδή είναι άπο άλλη πόλη,δεν έκατσε η φάση.Πριν λίγες μέρες όμως μου έστειλε και το κινητό της και το έχω υπόψιν όταν και αν...δηλαδή για ποτέ έτσι όπως είναι τα πράγματα


Exω δει πως πολλοι κανουν θεραπειες ονλαιν,μεσω σκαιπ οταν υπαρχει δυσκολη προσβαση σε αυτους,δεν ξερω ανθα σε βοηθουσε κατι τετοιο?

----------


## agnostix

> ο χειροτερος ασθενης του ψυχολογου ειναι ο ερωτευμενος...γιατι δεν μπορεις να κανεις διαγνωση! γιαλομ


Την ταινια του να δω πως θα καταφερω να την δω γρρρρρ

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> η ψυχολογια δε στηριζεται στις διαγνωσεις απλα προσπαθει να σου διξει καλυτερα τον εαυτο σου.τωρα τι σημαινει αυτο αντε να σου εξηγω...


 εμενα μην μου τα εξηγεις, πάρε τον γιαλομ και πεστου τα κατευθειαν...!!..

----------


## Deleted-member-19102015

Oχι δε βοηθάει κάτι τέτοιο στην περίπτωση της συγκεκριμένης ειδικού

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Την ταινια του να δω πως θα καταφερω να την δω γρρρρρ


χαχαχα...12 ε στα πάμπλικ...!!!... εννοειται πως θα ναι τα πιο αδικοχαμενα λευτα που θα χεις δωσει στην ζωη σου

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> τι λέει; πως πάει; όλα καλά;
> 
> Bρέθηκε κάποια που δήλωνε ειδική για περιπτώσεις σαν την δική μου αλλά επειδή είναι άπο άλλη πόλη,δεν έκατσε η φάση.Πριν λίγες μέρες όμως μου έστειλε και το κινητό της και το έχω υπόψιν όταν και αν...δηλαδή για ποτέ έτσι όπως είναι τα πράγματα


ποση ωρα ειναι μακρυα απο την πόλη σου?..και μετα υπάρχει και το σκαιπ... το συζητησατε αυτο?

----------


## agnostix

> χαχαχα...12 ε στα πάμπλικ...!!!... εννοειται πως θα ναι τα πιο αδικοχαμενα λευτα που θα χεις δωσει στην ζωη σου


μπα ειμαι τζαμπαντζου  :Stick Out Tongue:  :P  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Oχι δε βοηθάει κάτι τέτοιο στην περίπτωση της συγκεκριμένης ειδικού


κοιτα αμα ειναι καμια ωριτσα η αποσταση...για μια φορα την εβδομαδα δεν θα σε κουρασει...μη σου πω παιζει και να σε ξεκουρασει...

----------


## 1984muzzy

> Exω δει πως πολλοι κανουν θεραπειες ονλαιν,μεσω σκαιπ οταν υπαρχει δυσκολη προσβαση σε αυτους,δεν ξερω ανθα σε βοηθουσε κατι τετοιο?


Έχουν βοηθηθεί άνθρωποι μέσω σκαιπ? Γνωρίζει κανείς? Μπορεί να εφαρμοστεί κανονικά ψυχοθεραπεία μέσω αυτού του τρόπου?

----------


## agnostix

> Έχουν βοηθηθεί άνθρωποι μέσω σκαιπ? Γνωρίζει κανείς? Μπορεί να εφαρμοστεί κανονικά ψυχοθεραπεία μέσω αυτού του τρόπου?


Kανε θεμα μουζακι....

----------


## 1984muzzy

> Kανε θεμα μουζακι....


Τι εννοείς? να ανοίξω καινούριο θέμα ρωτώντας?

----------


## Deleted-Member09102015

Κορίτσια θέλω μια απάντηση σε μια πολύ απλή ερώτηση, αλλά θέλω ειλικρινή απάντηση, δεν θέλω ψέμα, με το ψέμα δεν διορθώνεται κανένας, το ψέμα καταστρέφει τη ζωή μας. Από όσα έχετε διαβάσει για εμένα μέχρι τώρα είμαι μαλάκας;(με την έννοια που αποδίδετε εσείς οι γυναίκες) είμαι ένας τύπος πιστεύετε που σε μία άσχημη φάση μιας γυναίκας θα την εγκατέλειπα;

----------


## agnostix

> Τι εννοείς? να ανοίξω καινούριο θέμα ρωτώντας?


naiiiiiiiii

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> μπα ειμαι τζαμπαντζου  :P


και πολυ καλα κανεις! ειδικα στην συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση  :Wink: ...

----------


## 1984muzzy

> naiiiiiiiii


Μπα, δε βρίσκω λόγο να ανοίξω καινούριο θέμα. Μια απλή ερώτηση ειναι. 
Όποιος το δεί και ξέρει και θέλει, απαντάει. Ασε που ειναι στα πλαίσια του "τι σκέφτεστε".

----------


## Deleted-member-19102015

> κοιτα αμα ειναι καμια ωριτσα η αποσταση...για μια φορα την εβδομαδα δεν θα σε κουρασει...μη σου πω παιζει και να σε ξεκουρασει...


Αμα πηγαινοερχόμουν με αεροπλάνο θα ήταν κοντά στις 3 ώρες αλλά 150€ το πήγαινε-έλα συν τα άλλα μεταφορικά και όλα τα άλλα μαζί,δε λέει

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Έχουν βοηθηθεί άνθρωποι μέσω σκαιπ? Γνωρίζει κανείς? Μπορεί να εφαρμοστεί κανονικά ψυχοθεραπεία μέσω αυτού του τρόπου?


ξερω πως ειναι η νεα μεθοδος, ξερω 2 περιπτωσεις και οι 2 ετσι αισθανονται οτι τους βοηθαει... αν και εγω εμενα σε αλλη πολη ...και οχι την αθηνα ...θα το δοκιμαζα...θα το προτιμουσα δηλαδη αν οι γιατροι στην πόλη μου δεν μου ενεπνεαν εμπιστοσυνη

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Αμα πηγαινοερχόμουν με αεροπλάνο θα ήταν κοντά στις 3 ώρες αλλά 150€ το πήγαινε-έλα συν τα άλλα μεταφορικά και όλα τα άλλα μαζί,δε λέει


ε ναι δεν λέει... εχεις δικιο..κριμα ρε γαμωτο.

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Μπα, δε βρίσκω λόγο να ανοίξω καινούριο θέμα. Μια απλή ερώτηση ειναι. 
> Όποιος το δεί και ξέρει και θέλει, απαντάει. Ασε που ειναι στα πλαίσια του "τι σκέφτεστε".


τι κανεις εσυ? πως εισαι? σε πεθυμησαμε μουσιου

----------


## Deleted-member-19102015

Αν ήμουν Θεσσαλονίκη θα ήταν αλλιώς λόγω ryanair αλλά απο εδώ δε λέει.

----------


## 1984muzzy

> τι κανεις εσυ? πως εισαι? σε πεθυμησαμε μουσιου


Μετρια Ρεα, μέτρια. Έχω άγχος αυτες τις μέρες που προκαλείται απο σκέψεις που σχετίζονται με το μέλλον και μια κάποια απαισιοδοξία.
Ελπίζω να το αλλάξω το σκηνικό. Απο μένα και μόνο εξαρτάται, καθαρά. 
Εσυ καλά εισαι?

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Να ελαφρύνω το κλίμα με λίγη στροφή στην πχιότητα?
Το έβλεπα και έλιωσα στα γέλια.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Έχω φάει ήδη για βράδυ,και μίλησες σε άτομο που δεν τρώει γλυκά.


Καλε και εγω έφαγα για βράδυ αλλα να μη φαω και ενα γλυκό; ετσι για να εχω γλυκά ονειρα... Εχουν αρχίσει και με πιάνουν τα ζαναξ και προβλέπω να σας χαιρετώ σε καμια ωρα

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

πολες φορες αντιλαμβανομαι οτι με αναγνωριζουν στο δρομο οταν με βλεπουν και καπιοι σκεφτονται θα του κανουμε σπασιμο με αναγνωριζουν η οχι εγω συνεχιζω στο κοσμο μου και οι αλλοι ας κατσουν να παιξουν κρυφτο

----------


## Αποστολια

> Ήσουν επιθετική. Και ήταν αυτό που με ενόχλησε. Επίσης πεταξες σποντα για σαιτ γνωριμιών οποτε ασε τη στροφή 180 μοιρών που πας να κάνεις ξέρεις πολύ καλα τι ειπες και με τι τρόπο το ειπες. Και δε νομίζω να ειναι τυχαίο που μονο εσυ το εκανες θέμα. Στα 30 μου δεν χρειαζομαι συμβουλατορα. Καλη η άποψη σου αλλά την κρίνω κακοπροαίρετη. Ας το ληξουμε εδω γιατί καταντησε σαπουνοπερα.


Απο ότι καταλαβα είσαι ένα ατομο που δεν δεχεται συμβουλες.προφανως τα ξέρεις όλα από μόνη σου πολύ καλά οπότε ποιος ο λόγος να είσαι γραμμενη σε ένα σαιτ συμβουλων και υποστηριξης.
Επιθετικη αν διαβασεις τα μηνύματά σου και τα μηνύματά μου θα καταλαβεις ποια ηταν.
Δεν πεταξα σποντα για σαιτ γνωριμιων. είπα καθαρα ότι αν δεν μιλας για ψυχολογικα η σεξουαλικα θεματα που είναι το αντικειμενο του σαιτ τότε θα επρεπε να βρισκεσαι σε άλλο σαιτ όπου θα τρωτε τοστ με νουτελα με τα φιλαρακια σου και θα κανετε τις γνωριμιες με τις φωτο σας.
Το οτι το έκανα μόνο εγώ θέμα σημαινει οτι οι αλλοι δεν ειδαν την φώτο σου.
Και σου ξανα λεω ότι δεν ειχα κανένα θεμα ούτε με αυτά που λες στο θέμα ούτε με την φώτο που είδα.
Αλλα ο γραπτως σου λογος ειναι προκλητικος.σου λένε κατι και εσύ αντιδρας έτσι ημαρτον δηλαδή.που να σε λεγαμε και καμπουρα.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Απο ότι καταλαβα είσαι ένα ατομο που δεν δεχεται συμβουλες.προφανως τα ξέρεις όλα από μόνη σου πολύ καλά οπότε ποιος ο λόγος να είσαι γραμμενη σε ένα σαιτ συμβουλων και υποστηριξης.
> Επιθετικη αν διαβασεις τα μηνύματά σου και τα μηνύματά μου θα καταλαβεις ποια ηταν.
> Δεν πεταξα σποντα για σαιτ γνωριμιων. είπα καθαρα ότι αν δεν μιλας για ψυχολογικα η σεξουαλικα θεματα που είναι το αντικειμενο του σαιτ τότε θα επρεπε να βρισκεσαι σε άλλο σαιτ όπου θα τρωτε τοστ με νουτελα με τα φιλαρακια σου και θα κανετε τις γνωριμιες με τις φωτο σας.
> Το οτι το έκανα μόνο εγώ θέμα σημαινει οτι οι αλλοι δεν ειδαν την φώτο σου.
> Και σου ξανα λεω ότι δεν ειχα κανένα θεμα ούτε με αυτά που λες στο θέμα ούτε με την φώτο που είδα.
> Αλλα ο γραπτως σου λογος ειναι προκλητικος.σου λένε κατι και εσύ αντιδρας έτσι ημαρτον δηλαδή.που να σε λεγαμε και καμπουρα.


Δε μου αρεσε ο τρόπος σου. Επίσης ειναι δικαιωμα μου να μη θελω να δεχτώ συμβουλή απο μια άγνωστη. Οσο για τα υπολοιπα που λες μια χαρα μιλαω και σε αλλα θέματα και θεωρω οτι εχω βοηθήσει κοσμο απο δω αλλα ειναι και δικαιωμα μου να θελω να χαβαλεδιασω και δε θα μου πεις εσυ αν πρέπει να ειμαι εδω. Άλλη απάντηση δε θα πάρεις γιατί το κουράζεις πολυ το θέμα αν θες μιλα μόνη σου

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Που σαι ρε always να πούμε καμια σαχλα μέχρι να ξεραθω

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Που σαι ρε always να πούμε καμια σαχλα μέχρι να ξεραθω


Ετοιμάζομαι για νάνι.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Ετοιμάζομαι για νάνι.


Και εσυ; και εγω προς τα εκει παω

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Και εσυ; και εγω προς τα εκει παω


Ε νυστάζω μωρέ.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Ε νυστάζω μωρέ.


Και εγω λογω χαπιων εχω αρχισει να την ακουω ειναι η αλήθεια και ειναι κ το αμορε δουλειά δεν μιλαμε και Νυσταζω χειρότερα

----------


## Georgewww

Τι έγινε ρε παιδιά πάλι? Έχασα επεισόδιο και μάχη αποτι βλέπω... Και τη φωτό της σταλιτσας ? Εεε πάλι δεν την είδα χαχα τι να κάνω βράδυ έξω , καλοκαίρι είναι

----------


## Αποστολια

> Δε μου αρεσε ο τρόπος σου. Επίσης ειναι δικαιωμα μου να μη θελω να δεχτώ συμβουλή απο μια άγνωστη. Οσο για τα υπολοιπα που λες μια χαρα μιλαω και σε αλλα θέματα και θεωρω οτι εχω βοηθήσει κοσμο απο δω αλλα ειναι και δικαιωμα μου να θελω να χαβαλεδιασω και δε θα μου πεις εσυ αν πρέπει να ειμαι εδω. Άλλη απάντηση δε θα πάρεις γιατί το κουράζεις πολυ το θέμα αν θες μιλα μόνη σου


Κορίτσι μου τι δεν καταλαβαινεις?και μένα είναι δικαιωμα μου να λεω την γνώμη μου εδώ μέσα. Δεξου το επιτελους ότι δεν είσαι η μόνη εδώ μεσα και η μόνη σε αυτόν τον κοσμο.
Παντως και σε ενα άλλο θέμα που διαβασα με μια κοπέλα παλι κόντρα της πηγαινες.να ελεγξεις τα νεύρα σου γιατί δεν βλέπω να βοηθας έτσι τον κόσμο το αντιθετο βλέπω.
Ευχαριστώ που δεν θα πάρω άλλη απαντηση γιατί μου αρέσει παντα να έχω τον τελευταίο λογο σε όλα.καλό βραδυ και συγνώμη που χάλασα το ωραιο σας θεμα.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Τι έγινε ρε παιδιά πάλι? Έχασα επεισόδιο και μάχη αποτι βλέπω... Και τη φωτό της σταλιτσας ? Εεε πάλι δεν την είδα χαχα τι να κάνω βράδυ έξω , καλοκαίρι είναι


Ναι δημιούργησα εντάσεις με μια φώτο που ανεβασα. Μου εκαναν δηθεν κυρηγμα για το καλο μου λες και δε ξερω τι κινδύνους έχει το ίντερνετ γεννήθηκα χθες αχ βρε Γιώργο τι αλλο θα ακούσω εδώ..εγω σημερα δε βγήκα, εχει και κουφοβραση η αθηνα

----------


## Georgewww

> Ναι δημιούργησα εντάσεις με μια φώτο που ανεβασα. Μου εκαναν δηθεν κυρηγμα για το καλο μου λες και δε ξερω τι κινδύνους έχει το ίντερνετ γεννήθηκα χθες αχ βρε Γιώργο τι αλλο θα ακούσω εδώ..εγω σημερα δε βγήκα, εχει και κουφοβραση η αθηνα


Την κατέβασες η να ρολαρω πάνω να δω?  :Smile:  Αν και συνήθως προτιμω τις φωτό με γατούλες  τέτοιες φάτσες ποιος να τις συναγωνιστεί 

Σσσσ μη λες πόλη , θα σε εντοπίσουν , η Αθήνα είναι μικρή , θα σε βρουν

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Την κατέβασες η να ρολαρω πάνω να δω?  Αν και συνήθως προτιμω τις φωτό με γατούλες  τέτοιες φάτσες ποιος να τις συναγωνιστεί


Την κατεβασα τωρα γιατί η αποστολια επαθε τέτοια υστερία μόνο εκείνη ξέρει.. Χαχα

----------


## Georgewww

> Την κατεβασα τωρα γιατί η αποστολια επαθε τέτοια υστερία μόνο εκείνη ξέρει.. Χαχα


Κι εσύ ως τσαμπουκακι .. δε σηκώνεις πολλά χαχα δε ξέρω γιατί τρελενεστε τόσο εδώ μέσα και ασχολούμαστε με άλλους και άλλα, κάνε report αν κάτι θεωρείς ότι παραβαίνει κανονισμούς , άστο και μην ασχοληθείς αν κάτι απλά σε χαλάει, γενικά μιλάω, τι μαλώνουμε χωρίς λόγο, λες και διεκδικούμε τίποτα.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Κι εσύ ως τσαμπουκακι .. δε σηκώνεις πολλά χαχα δε ξέρω γιατί τρελενεστε τόσο εδώ μέσα και ασχολούμαστε με άλλους και άλλα, κάνε report αν κάτι θεωρείς ότι παραβαίνει κανονισμούς , άστο και μην ασχοληθείς αν κάτι απλά σε χαλάει, γενικά μιλάω, τι μαλώνουμε χωρίς λόγο, λες και διεκδικούμε τίποτα.


Καθησε και ειπε οτι δεν ειναι σαιτ γνωριμιών και γενικα πέταξε ενα καρο μα.... ες. Κατανοώ οτι εδω μπαίνουν άνθρωποι που μπορει να πασχουν απο κάποια ψυχική ασθένεια, οπως καο οι περισσότεροι απο μας αλλα αυτο δε σημαίνει οτι τους δίνει το δικαιωμα να λενε οτι να ναι. Εγω παντα απαντάω αναλογα Γιώργο μου.. Και ναι δε δεχομαι συμβουλές απο μια ξέμπαρκη που ειναι άκρως κακοπροαίρετη. Αυτα. Πως περασες εσυ;

----------


## Georgewww

> Καθησε και ειπε οτι δεν ειναι σαιτ γνωριμιών και γενικα πέταξε ενα καρο μα.... ες. Κατανοώ οτι εδω μπαίνουν άνθρωποι που μπορει να πασχουν απο κάποια ψυχική ασθένεια, οπως καο οι περισσότεροι απο μας αλλα αυτο δε σημαίνει οτι τους δίνει το δικαιωμα να λενε οτι να ναι. Εγω παντα απαντάω αναλογα Γιώργο μου.. Και ναι δε δεχομαι συμβουλές απο μια ξέμπαρκη που ειναι άκρως κακοπροαίρετη. Αυτα. Πως περασες εσυ;


Χαλαρά, λίγος κόσμος βέβαια αλλά από το να κάτσεις σπίτι, καλύτερα έξω. Και κλασικά πιο πολύ μικρά είχε. 

Η ψυχική ασθένεια ή ότι άλλο εχουμε εδώ, δε σημαίνει πως πρέπει να είμαστε θλιμμένοι και να λέμε συνεχώς πόσο μίζερη είναι η ζωή, αντίθετα θα έλεγα και το χιούμορ χρειάζεται και το χαβαλε και να ξεφύγει καμιά φορά το θεμα και λογοπαίγνια κτλ. Αφού ζούμε ακόμα ... άλλη μια μέρα για να παλέψουμε  :Smile:  

Εγώ όταν σκέφτομαι ανθρώπους που πέθαναν νέοι από αρρωστια ή πόλεμο κτλ ή είναι τώρα πχ σε τελικό στάδιο νοσοκομείο κτλ. Ντρέπομαι να πω τα προβλήματα που έχω, νιώθω λάθος ακόμα και να θλίβομαι, δεν είναι σωστό η μοιρολατρία για τα προβλήματα μας, ειδικά απέναντι σε αυτούς τους ανθρώπους.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Χαλαρά, λίγος κόσμος βέβαια αλλά από το να κάτσεις σπίτι, καλύτερα έξω. Και κλασικά πιο πολύ μικρά είχε. 
> 
> Η ψυχική ασθένεια ή ότι άλλο εχουμε εδώ, δε σημαίνει πως πρέπει να είμαστε θλιμμένοι και να λέμε συνεχώς πόσο μίζερη είναι η ζωή, αντίθετα θα έλεγα και το χιούμορ χρειάζεται και το χαβαλε και να ξεφύγει καμιά φορά το θεμα και λογοπαίγνια κτλ. Αφού ζούμε ακόμα ... άλλη μια μέρα για να παλέψουμε  
> 
> Εγώ όταν σκέφτομαι ανθρώπους που πέθαναν νέοι από αρρωστια ή πόλεμο κτλ ή είναι τώρα πχ σε τελικό στάδιο νοσοκομείο κτλ. Ντρέπομαι να πω τα προβλήματα που έχω, νιώθω λάθος ακόμα και να θλίβομαι, δεν είναι σωστό η μοιρολατρία για τα προβλήματα μας, ειδικά απέναντι σε αυτούς τους ανθρώπους.


Παίζει να ειναι η μόνη μερα σημερα που δε βγηκα.. Βέβαια με τη ζέστη η Αθήνα δε πολυπαλευεται.... Τι λεει το προγραμμα σου για τη συνέχεια;

----------


## Georgewww

> Παίζει να ειναι η μόνη μερα σημερα που δε βγηκα.. Βέβαια με τη ζέστη η Αθήνα δε πολυπαλευεται.... Τι λεει το προγραμμα σου για τη συνέχεια;


Ε νάνι φυσικά. Γενικά το βαρέθηκα το έξω αλλά ... Ως εργένης είναι υποχρεωτικο χαχα άλλωστε επαρχία είναι εύκολο και χαλαρό, Αθήνα δε θα κουνιομουν

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Ε νάνι φυσικά. Γενικά το βαρέθηκα το έξω αλλά ... Ως εργένης είναι υποχρεωτικο χαχα άλλωστε επαρχία είναι εύκολο και χαλαρό, Αθήνα δε θα κουνιομουν


Και εγω για ύπνο θέλω να πάω αλλα βαριέμαι να πηγαίνω μέχρι το κρεβάτι

----------


## Georgewww

> Και εγω για ύπνο θέλω να πάω αλλα βαριέμαι να πηγαίνω μέχρι το κρεβάτι


Κοιμήσου εκεί. Αύριο θα μου πεις το πρόγραμμα των γατιών, γιατί το φιλαράκι μου που έχει λέει ξυπνάει 4 το πρωί για να του βάλει να φάει αν θυμάμαι καλά. Μη πάρω κάνα ζωάκι και κλαίω μετά χαχα

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Κοιμήσου εκεί. Αύριο θα μου πεις το πρόγραμμα των γατιών, γιατί το φιλαράκι μου που έχει λέει ξυπνάει 4 το πρωί για να του βάλει να φάει αν θυμάμαι καλά. Μη πάρω κάνα ζωάκι και κλαίω μετά χαχα


Ειναι λιγο δύσκολο να κοιμηθώ σε καρέκλα κουζινας, οχι οτι δε το εχω κανει

----------


## Georgewww

> Ειναι λιγο δύσκολο να κοιμηθώ σε καρέκλα κουζινας, οχι οτι δε το εχω κανει


Α νόμιζα καναπέ είσαι. Καλέ τι κάνεις τέτοια ώρα εκεί? Δε πιστεύω να τρως,? Και ψευδεσαι και τρως?

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Α νόμιζα καναπέ είσαι. Καλέ τι κάνεις τέτοια ώρα εκεί? Δε πιστεύω να τρως,? Και ψευδεσαι και τρως?


Ε από σενα θα κρυφτώ; εννοείται και τρωω.. Δε ξερω τι έχω πάθει ίσως φταίνε τα χαπια τρωω σαν γουρούνι όλη μερα. Ευτυχώς δε παιρνω ευκολα βαρος θα χα γίνει σαν φωκια

----------


## DrugUser

> Αυτο ειναι πιο φυσιολογικό θεωρω... Γενικα εχει να κανει πολυ και η δομή τους σώματος. Μπορεί του drug να μη του φαίνεται ότι ειναι 20 κατω


Στα χέρια φαίνομαι κοκαλιάρης στην κοιλιά όχι. Προφανώς όλο το βάρος μαζεύεται στην κοιλιά.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Στα χέρια φαίνομαι κοκαλιάρης στην κοιλιά όχι. Προφανώς όλο το βάρος μαζεύεται στην κοιλιά.


Τι να σου πω δε μπορω να εχω αποψη

----------


## elisabet

Βασικά το τσατ απαγορεύεται έτσι κι αλλιώς στο φόρουμ ακριβώς λόγω της θεματολογίας του. Δεν είναι φόρουμ για να γνωριστούν οι άνθρωποι, να σπάσουν πλακίτσα και να πουν τα νέα τους. Είναι φόρουμ ψυχολογικής υποστήριξης. Οπότε προφανώς και θα μοιραστούν προσωπικές πληροφορίες με άλλους και βιώματα και γιαυτό ακριβώς χρειάζεται προσοχή με τα προσωπικά δεδομένα τους.
Το να ποστάρεις φωτο σου δεν απαγορεύεται, παλιότερα μια κοπέλα το έκανε και προσωπικά έκανα αναφορά για να σβηστεί επειδή ήταν εμφανές πως η κοπέλα βρισκόταν σε σύγχυση και δεν μπορούσε να προστατεύσει τον εαυτό της. 

Νοσηρή θα σε συμβούλευα επίσης να αποφεύγεις τις φώτο για την δική σου ασφάλεια, αλλά αν φυσικά εσύ δεν έχεις πρόβλημα δεν μου πέφτει λόγος. Πάντως είναι όντως αντιφατικό να διαμαρτύρεσαι σε ένα τέτοιο φόρουμ για την ιδιωτικότητα σου όταν κάποιος ανοίγει θέμα για το σεξ και την ίδια στιγμή να λες πως δεν κρύβεσαι. Κανείς δεν κρύβεται με αυτή την έννοια (δεν μας κυνηγά η αστυνομία πχ) αλλά προστατεύουμε την ανωνυμία μας όσο μπορούμε.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Βασικά το τσατ απαγορεύεται έτσι κι αλλιώς στο φόρουμ ακριβώς λόγω της θεματολογίας του. Δεν είναι φόρουμ για να γνωριστούν οι άνθρωποι, να σπάσουν πλακίτσα και να πουν τα νέα τους. Είναι φόρουμ ψυχολογικής υποστήριξης. Οπότε προφανώς και θα μοιραστούν προσωπικές πληροφορίες με άλλους και βιώματα και γιαυτό ακριβώς χρειάζεται προσοχή με τα προσωπικά δεδομένα τους.
> Το να ποστάρεις φωτο σου δεν απαγορεύεται, παλιότερα μια κοπέλα το έκανε και προσωπικά έκανα αναφορά για να σβηστεί επειδή ήταν εμφανές πως η κοπέλα βρισκόταν σε σύγχυση και δεν μπορούσε να προστατεύσει τον εαυτό της. 
> 
> Νοσηρή θα σε συμβούλευα επίσης να αποφεύγεις τις φώτο για την δική σου ασφάλεια, αλλά αν φυσικά εσύ δεν έχεις πρόβλημα δεν μου πέφτει λόγος. Πάντως είναι όντως αντιφατικό να διαμαρτύρεσαι σε ένα τέτοιο φόρουμ για την ιδιωτικότητα σου όταν κάποιος ανοίγει θέμα για το σεξ και την ίδια στιγμή να λες πως δεν κρύβεσαι. Κανείς δεν κρύβεται με αυτή την έννοια (δεν μας κυνηγά η αστυνομία πχ) αλλά προστατεύουμε την ανωνυμία μας όσο μπορούμε.


Δεν απαγορεύεται καθόλου το τσατ και γι αυτό έχει θεματολογίες που δεν αφορούν τη ψυχική υγεία. Ενήλικη είμαι ξερω τι κανω. Όσο για το τελευταίο κομμάτι δε θα μιλούσα για σεξ ουτε στη πραγματική ζωή με ξεμπαρκους δεν έχει να κανει με το αν κρύβομαι ή οχι έχει να κανει με το οτι δε νοιαζει κανέναν τι κανω στο κρεβάτι μου. Οποτε δε κολλαει κάπου το αν κρύβω τη ταυτότητα μου το οτι δεν ηθελα να πω τη σεξουαλικη μου ζωή.

----------


## elisabet

*Παρακαλούμε σεβαστείτε τους όρους χρήσης:
Συζητήστε με ευγένεια και σεβασμό, αποφύγετε τα greeklish, τις μονολεκτικές απαντήσεις, το chat.
*

Αυτό το λέει πάνω πάνω στην σελίδα με κίτρινα γράμματα

Συγκεκριμένα για την ενότητα "με καφέ και συμπάθεια" λέει :

*Φόρουμ για χαλαρές συζητήσεις περί θεμάτων που δεν αφορούν την ψυχολογία και δεν ταιριάζουν σε καμία από τις υπόλοιπες ενότητες. ΠΑΡΑΚΛΗΣΗ: αποφεύγετε τις μονολεκτικές απαντήσεις και το τσατ.
*

Οπότε λυπάμαι αλλά απαγορεύεται το τσατ!

Όσο για το άλλο σκέλος με την ιδιωτικότητα το πρόβλημα δεν είναι ότι δεν ήθελες να πεις κάθε πότε κάνεις σεξ. Καλά έκανες και δεν ήθελες. Οπως είδες πολλοί δεν απαντήσαμε. Αλλά δεν μπήκαμε να γράψουμε κιόλας ότι "καμια γυναίκα που σέβεται τον εαυτό της δεν θα απαντήσει". Βρίσκεσαι σε φόρουμ ψυχολογικής υποστήριξης, πολλοί άνθρωποι έχουν μοιραστεί εδώ πολύ σημαντικότερες πληροφορίες για τον εαυτό τους από το κάθε πότε κάνουν σεξ και μια χαρά σέβονται τον εαυτό τους. Φροντίζουν απλά να διατηρούν την ανωνυμία τους.

----------


## Georgewww

> Δεν απαγορεύεται καθόλου το τσατ και γι αυτό έχει θεματολογίες που δεν αφορούν τη ψυχική υγεία. Ενήλικη είναι ξερω τι κανω. Όσο για το τελευταίο κομμάτι δε θα μιλούσα για σεξ ουτε στη πραγματική ζωή με ξεμπαρκους δεν έχει να κανει με το αν κρύβομαι ή οχι έχει να κανει με το οτι δε νοιαζει κανέναν τι κανω στο κρεβάτι μου. Οποτε δε κολλαει κάπου το αν κρύβω τη ταυτότητα μου το οτι δεν ηθελα να πω τη σεξουαλικη μου ζωή.


Αφού η ενότητα είναι τι σκέφτεστε, θα πω τι μου ήρθε στο μυαλό:

Ούτε εγώ κρύβω ταυτότητα, λοιπόν, με λένε Brad Pitt (William Bradley Pitt) μένω στο L.A. και χώρισα πρόσφατα με την Αγγέλα , οι άλλοι με λένε ωραίο αλλά εγώ θεωρώ τον εαυτό μου μέτριας εμφάνισης. Η δουλειά είναι απόρρητη γι'αυτό δεν την αναφέρω. Λεφτά... Κάτι είχα, αλλά τα έφαγα χαχα

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> *Παρακαλούμε σεβαστείτε τους όρους χρήσης:
> Συζητήστε με ευγένεια και σεβασμό, αποφύγετε τα greeklish, τις μονολεκτικές απαντήσεις, το chat.
> *
> 
> Αυτό το λέει πάνω πάνω στην σελίδα με κίτρινα γράμματα
> 
> Συγκεκριμένα για την ενότητα "με καφέ και συμπάθεια" λέει :
> 
> *Φόρουμ για χαλαρές συζητήσεις περί θεμάτων που δεν αφορούν την ψυχολογία και δεν ταιριάζουν σε καμία από τις υπόλοιπες ενότητες. ΠΑΡΑΚΛΗΣΗ: αποφεύγετε τις μονολεκτικές απαντήσεις και το τσατ.
> ...


Εσενα που το προβλημα αν δεν θελω να διατηρήσω ανωνυμία ακριβώς; είσαι στη διαχείριση; γιατί δεν ειδα κάνεις διαχειριστής να μου κουνάει το δακτυλο οτι κανω τσατ. Τι σημαινει τσατ; ολοι τσατ κανουμε εδω. Αυτό είναι ο διάλογος. Αν μιλαμε εδώ περι ανεμων και υδάτων έχει να κάνει το topic. Δε καταλαβαίνω γιατι σκιζετε τα ρουχα σας επειδή ανεβασα μια φώτο μου.Δική σας ανέβασα;

----------


## Αποστολια

> *Παρακαλούμε σεβαστείτε τους όρους χρήσης:
> Συζητήστε με ευγένεια και σεβασμό, αποφύγετε τα greeklish, τις μονολεκτικές απαντήσεις, το chat.
> *
> 
> Αυτό το λέει πάνω πάνω στην σελίδα με κίτρινα γράμματα
> 
> Συγκεκριμένα για την ενότητα "με καφέ και συμπάθεια" λέει :
> 
> *Φόρουμ για χαλαρές συζητήσεις περί θεμάτων που δεν αφορούν την ψυχολογία και δεν ταιριάζουν σε καμία από τις υπόλοιπες ενότητες. ΠΑΡΑΚΛΗΣΗ: αποφεύγετε τις μονολεκτικές απαντήσεις και το τσατ.
> ...


Ελισάβετ ότι και να πεις στο κορίτσι δεν καταλαβαινει. απορω γιατί απαντάει και γράφει εδώ και συζηταει με ξεμπαρκους όπως μας είπε ολους και μένα ξεχωριστά.
Άσε που συζητάει με πολύ σεβασμό και ευγενεια όπως απαιτουν οι οροι.ευγε της.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Ελισάβετ ότι και να πεις στο κορίτσι δεν καταλαβαινει. απορω γιατί απαντάει και γράφει εδώ και συζηταει με ξεμπαρκους όπως μας είπε ολους και μένα ξεχωριστά.
> Άσε που συζητάει με πολύ σεβασμό και ευγενεια όπως απαιτουν οι οροι.ευγε της.


Το οτι ειρωνευεσαι σε κανει ευγενή; μπουχαχαχαχχα. Πολύ δηθεν εισαι φιλενάδα. Να το κοιτάξεις.

----------


## Georgewww

Καλά από ευγένεια και σεβασμό εδώ μεσα γενικά τι να σου πω, όλοι Άγγλοι γίναμε χαχα σε κάθε thread υπάρχει και μια μάχη  :Smile: 

Αλλά δε πειράζει, κι αυτά στο πρόγραμμα είναι. Θέλετε να παραγγείλουμε πίτσα και μπέργκερ?

----------


## elisabet

> Εσενα που το προβλημα αν δεν θελω να διατηρήσω ανωνυμία ακριβώς; είσαι στη διαχείριση; γιατί δεν ειδα κάνεις διαχειριστής να μου κουνάει το δακτυλο οτι κανω τσατ. Τι σημαινει τσατ; ολοι τσατ κανουμε εδω. Αυτό είναι ο διάλογος. Αν μιλαμε εδώ περι ανεμων και υδάτων έχει να κάνει το topic. Δε καταλαβαίνω γιατι σκιζετε τα ρουχα σας επειδή ανεβασα μια φώτο μου.Δική σας ανέβασα;


Εσύ τώρα γιατί αλλάζεις το θέμα επειδή ζορίστηκες??
Μέχρι πριν λίγο έλεγες οτι δεν απαγορεύεται το τσατ. ΣΟΥ ΑΠΕΔΕΙΞΑ οτι απαγορεύεται γιατί το γράφει ρητώς παντού!!!
Και τώρα ξαφνικά αλλάζεις θέμα και λες ναι, αλλά τι είναι το τσατ? Τελικά απαγορεύεται ή όχι; Κι αν απαγορεύεται γιατί το αρνιόσουν μέχρι τώρα που στο έλεγε άλλη χρήστης;;
Τσατ είναι όλο αυτό που έκανες τόσες επί τόσες σελίδες...κουβεντούλα του στυλ "εσύ πώς είσαι;- να εδώ μια φωτο μου πώς είμαι εγω΄κτλ και ναι όλα αυτά παραπέμπουν σε σαιτ γνωριμιών κι όχι σε φόρουμ ψυχολογικής υποστήριξης. Δεν είναι κακό να θελετε να γνωριστείτε, γιαυτό υπάρχουν και τα πμ.

Κανένα θέμα δεν έχω με τις φωτο σου...βάλε όσες θες. ΜΙα συμβουλη σου δωσα αν θες κρατα την αν θες πετα την. 
Το τσατ παντως απαγορευται κι έχω κάθε δικαίωμα να σου το λέω.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Καλά από ευγένεια και σεβασμό εδώ μεσα γενικά τι να σου πω, όλοι Άγγλοι γίναμε χαχα σε κάθε thread υπάρχει και μια μάχη 
> 
> Αλλά δε πειράζει, κι αυτά στο πρόγραμμα είναι. Θέλετε να παραγγείλουμε πίτσα και μπέργκερ?


Εγω τρωω παπουτσάκια.. Εκει ακριβώς που γράφω κατι δηθενιες και κατι αγιες απο δω

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Εσύ τώρα γιατί αλλάζεις το θέμα επειδή ζορίστηκες??
> Μέχρι πριν λίγο έλεγες οτι δεν απαγορεύεται το τσατ. ΣΟΥ ΑΠΕΔΕΙΞΑ οτι απαγορεύεται γιατί το γράφει ρητώς παντού!!!
> Και τώρα ξαφνικά αλλάζεις θέμα και λες ναι, αλλά τι είναι το τσατ? Τελικά απαγορεύεται ή όχι; Κι αν απαγορεύεται γιατί το αρνιόσουν μέχρι τώρα που στο έλεγε άλλη χρήστης;;
> Τσατ είναι όλο αυτό που έκανες τόσες επί τόσες σελίδες...κουβεντούλα του στυλ "εσύ πώς είσαι;- να εδώ μια φωτο μου πώς είμαι εγω΄κτλ και ναι όλα αυτά παραπέμπουν σε σαιτ γνωριμιών κι όχι σε φόρουμ ψυχολογικής υποστήριξης. Δεν είναι κακό να θελετε να γνωριστείτε, γιαυτό υπάρχουν και τα πμ.
> 
> Κανένα θέμα δεν έχω με τις φωτο σου...βάλε όσες θες. ΜΙα συμβουλη σου δωσα αν θες κρατα την αν θες πετα την. 
> Το τσατ παντως απαγορευται κι έχω κάθε δικαίωμα να σου το λέω.


Λεει να αποφεύγεται. Οχι οτι απαγορεύεται. Μικρή διαφορά ωστόσο κανει διαφορα. Δε θα πω κατι αλλο γιατί βαρέθηκα. Μπορείς να με αναφέρεις στη διαχείριση αν θες αλλο σεντόνι σου δε θα διαβάσω γιατί κουράζεις.

----------


## elisabet

> Λεει να αποφεύγεται. Οχι οτι απαγορεύεται. Μικρή διαφορά ωστόσο κανει διαφορα. Δε θα πω κατι αλλο γιατί βαρέθηκα. Μπορείς να με αναφέρεις στη διαχείριση αν θες αλλο σεντόνι σου δε θα διαβάσω γιατί κουράζεις.


χαχαχα
εισαι τραγική
για να μην παραδεχτείς ότι έλεγες βλακείες προσπαθείς να κολλήσεις στο ρήμα
Ενταξει Νοσηρη μη σου το χαλάσουμε...όπου λεει "να αποφεύγεται" ή "παρακαλείσθε" εσύ να τους γράφεις κανονικά. Να περιμένεις να βγουν να σε απειλήσουν με όπλο πρώτα για να μην κάνεις κάτι.

----------


## Αποστολια

> χαχαχα
> εισαι τραγική
> για να μην παραδεχτείς ότι έλεγες βλακείες προσπαθείς να κολλήσεις στο ρήμα
> Ενταξει Νοσηρη μη σου το χαλάσουμε...όπου λεει "να αποφεύγεται" ή "παρακαλείσθε" εσύ να τους γράφεις κανονικά. Να περιμένεις να βγουν να σε απειλήσουν με όπλο πρώτα για να μην κάνεις κάτι.


Ελισάβετ πως τολμας να λες ότι λεει βλακιες το κορίτσι????? Θα σε μαλωσω.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> χαχαχα
> εισαι τραγική
> για να μην παραδεχτείς ότι έλεγες βλακείες προσπαθείς να κολλήσεις στο ρήμα
> Ενταξει Νοσηρη μη σου το χαλάσουμε...όπου λεει "να αποφεύγεται" ή "παρακαλείσθε" εσύ να τους γράφεις κανονικά. Να περιμένεις να βγουν να σε απειλήσουν με όπλο πρώτα για να μην κάνεις κάτι.


Με ειπες τραγική και αυτό απαγορεύεται. Οποτε θα στο επιστρέψω..ε ρε θεματαρες που εχετε.

----------


## Georgewww

> χαχαχα
> εισαι τραγική
> για να μην παραδεχτείς ότι έλεγες βλακείες προσπαθείς να κολλήσεις στο ρήμα
> Ενταξει Νοσηρη μη σου το χαλάσουμε...όπου λεει "να αποφεύγεται" ή "παρακαλείσθε" εσύ να τους γράφεις κανονικά. Να περιμένεις να βγουν να σε απειλήσουν με όπλο πρώτα για να μην κάνεις κάτι.


Πάντως γενικά τα κορίτσια μαλωνετε πιο πολύ από τα αγόρια. Ειδικά όταν θέλετε να "την πείτε" η μια στην άλλη. Παρόλο που είναι γραπτός λόγος , είναι σα να βλέπω υφακια μπροστά μου με σηκωμένα φρύδια χαχαχα  
Κι εγώ φυσικά μη χάσω ευκαιρία να πειράξω λίγο  

Άντε πείτε τι σκέφτεστε που λέει και το thread.

----------


## elisabet

> Ελισάβετ πως τολμας να λες ότι λεει βλακιες το κορίτσι????? Θα σε μαλωσω.


Η φάση είναι ότι οκ δικαίωμα της να βάζει φώτο της όπου θέλει, ας ανεβάσει και γυμνές σκοτίστηκα αλλά με εκνεύρισε η αντίδραση της στην συμβουλή σου και η επιμονή της στο ότι δεν απαγορεύεται το τσατ!
Και μετά ξαφνικά μόλις της πόσταρα το απόσπασμα που το γράφει, το γύρισε στο καλαματιανό...δεν ξέρω τι σημαίνει τσατ, δεν λέει το ρήμα απαγορεύται... ενταξει, ότι να ναι εδώ μέσα.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Πάντως γενικά τα κορίτσια μαλωνετε πιο πολύ από τα αγόρια. Ειδικά όταν θέλετε να "την πείτε" η μια στην άλλη. Παρόλο που είναι γραπτός λόγος , είναι σα να βλέπω υφακια μπροστά μου με σηκωμένα φρύδια χαχαχα  
> Κι εγώ φυσικά μη χάσω ευκαιρία να πειράξω λίγο  
> 
> Άντε πείτε τι σκέφτεστε που λέει και το thread.


Ειδα στον υπνο μου οτι ήμουν εγκυος και ξυπνησα αγχωμένη.. Ακομα αυτό σκεφτομαι εγω

----------


## Αποστολια

> Πάντως γενικά τα κορίτσια μαλωνετε πιο πολύ από τα αγόρια. Ειδικά όταν θέλετε να "την πείτε" η μια στην άλλη. Παρόλο που είναι γραπτός λόγος , είναι σα να βλέπω υφακια μπροστά μου με σηκωμένα φρύδια χαχαχα  
> Κι εγώ φυσικά μη χάσω ευκαιρία να πειράξω λίγο  
> 
> Άντε πείτε τι σκέφτεστε που λέει και το thread.


Γιώργο εγώ είμαι από τα άτομα που δεν μαλωνουν ούτε καν με γνωστούς τους.είμαι 30 χρόνων και δεν έχω ανταλλαξει κουβέντα με κανεναν γνωστό μου.αρα δεν έχει να κάνει με τα κορίτσια η τα αγόρια έχει να κάνει με τι άνθρωπο έχεις απέναντι σου.
Σκέφτομαι λοιπόν πως εσύ και κάποιοι άλλοι εδω καθεστε και μιλάτε εδώ με άτομα που σας λένε ξεμπαρκα καταμουτρα.για να γεμίζουν τις ώρες που έχουν κενά λενε και καμια ελαφρια κουβεντουλα με κανέναν ξεμπαρκο.

----------


## Georgewww

Με την ευκαιρία θα πω κάτι που μου αρέσει, δε θυμάμαι ποιος το έχει πει πρώτος. 

"Σημαντικότερο είναι η ενότητα και η ομόνοια από το δίκαιο. "

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Γιώργο εγώ είμαι από τα άτομα που δεν μαλωνουν ούτε καν με γνωστούς τους.είμαι 30 χρόνων και δεν έχω ανταλλαξει κουβέντα με κανεναν γνωστό μου.αρα δεν έχει να κάνει με τα κορίτσια η τα αγόρια έχει να κάνει με τι άνθρωπο έχεις απέναντι σου.
> Σκέφτομαι λοιπόν πως εσύ και κάποιοι άλλοι εδω καθεστε και μιλάτε εδώ με άτομα που σας λένε ξεμπαρκα καταμουτρα.για να γεμίζουν τις ώρες που έχουν κενά λενε και καμια ελαφρια κουβεντουλα με κανέναν ξεμπαρκο.


Γιατί κοπελα μου τον ξέρω; ολοι ξεμπαρκοι είμαστε μεταξύ μας. Ο καθενας μας επιλέγει ποσο θελει να εκτεθεί και πως
Το θεμα σου δε μπορώ να καταλάβω. Γιατί εδώ μιλαμε μερες αλλα σκυλιασατε με το που ανεβασα φωτο που BTW δεν απαγορεύεται κιολας....

----------


## elisabet

> Με την ευκαιρία θα πω κάτι που μου αρέσει, δε θυμάμαι ποιος το έχει πει πρώτος. 
> 
> "Σημαντικότερο είναι η ενότητα και η ομόνοια από το δίκαιο. "


Δεν ξέρω ποιος το έχει πει αλλά δεν συμφωνώ καθόλου.
Μπορώ να αναφέρω εκατοντάδες παραδείγματα με κατηγορίες ανθρώπων με τις οποίες καμιά ενότητα και καμιά ομόνοια δεν θέλω. Πχ φασίστες. Ενωθείτε εσείς με αυτούς αν θέλετε, εγώ δεν θα πάρω.

Θεωρώ εξαιρετικά σημαντικότερο το Δίκαιο.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Η φάση είναι ότι οκ δικαίωμα της να βάζει φώτο της όπου θέλει, ας ανεβάσει και γυμνές σκοτίστηκα αλλά με εκνεύρισε η αντίδραση της στην συμβουλή σου και η επιμονή της στο ότι δεν απαγορεύεται το τσατ!
> Και μετά ξαφνικά μόλις της πόσταρα το απόσπασμα που το γράφει, το γύρισε στο καλαματιανό...δεν ξέρω τι σημαίνει τσατ, δεν λέει το ρήμα απαγορεύται... ενταξει, ότι να ναι εδώ μέσα.


Φυσικά και είναι δικαιωμα της να κάνει ότι θέλει εδώ αυτό της το λέω από χθες.απλά την συμβουλεψα και εγώ να μην ποσταρει φώτο καλοπροαιρετα.
Και τι δεν είπε μετά αν διαβασεις τα μηνύματα.και επειδή και εμένα με εκνευρισε η επιμονή της και ο τρόπος της γι αυτό της απάντησα αναλογα.
Όχι ότι είχα σκοπό να την θιξω και να την χαρακτηρισω όπως εκανε αυτή για μένα.

----------


## elisabet

> Γιατί κοπελα μου τον ξέρω; ολοι ξεμπαρκοι είμαστε μεταξύ μας. Ο καθενας μας επιλέγει ποσο θελει να εκτεθεί και πως
> Το θεμα σου δε μπορώ να καταλάβω. Γιατί εδώ μιλαμε μερες αλλα σκυλιασατε με το που ανεβασα φωτο που BTW δεν απαγορεύεται κιολας....


Φυσικά και ο καθένας επιλέγει πόσο θέλει να εκτεθεί. Αυτό το δικαίωμα δεν μπορεί να στο στερήσει κανείς.
ΕΣΥ ΕΚΡΙΝΕΣ αυτούς που θέλουν να εκτεθούν όμως και είπες "καμιά γυναίκα που σέβεται τον εαυτό της δεν θα απαντήσει".

Θα μπορούσε έυκολα να στο γυρίσει κάποιος και να σου πει "καμιά γυναίκα που σέβεται τον εαυτό της δεν θα ανεβάσει φωτο της σε φορουμ ψυχολογικής υποστήριξης για να της πουν οι άλλοι αν είναι όμορφη" αλλά όπως είδες δεν στο είπε κανείς.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Γιατί κοπελα μου τον ξέρω; ολοι ξεμπαρκοι είμαστε μεταξύ μας. Ο καθενας μας επιλέγει ποσο θελει να εκτεθεί και πως
> Το θεμα σου δε μπορώ να καταλάβω. Γιατί εδώ μιλαμε μερες αλλα σκυλιασατε με το που ανεβασα φωτο που BTW δεν απαγορεύεται κιολας....


Το θέμα μου είναι η ευγένεια που σου λείπει κοπελα μου. Τρόπους δεν εχεις μάθει? Διάβασε τα μηνύματα μου πως σου μιλαω και διαβασε τα δικά σου και τους χαρακτηρισμους σου.
Κατα τα άλλα γιατί να σκυλιασουμε με την φώτο σου.μια χαρά κούκλα είσαι και μπραβο σου δεν σε προσεβαλλε κάνεις γι αυτό. 
Αλήθεια γιατί την κατεβασες?γιατί την κατεβασες πριν γίνει η όλη κουβέντα.

----------


## Georgewww

> Γιώργο εγώ είμαι από τα άτομα που δεν μαλωνουν ούτε καν με γνωστούς τους.είμαι 30 χρόνων και δεν έχω ανταλλαξει κουβέντα με κανεναν γνωστό μου.αρα δεν έχει να κάνει με τα κορίτσια η τα αγόρια έχει να κάνει με τι άνθρωπο έχεις απέναντι σου.
> Σκέφτομαι λοιπόν πως εσύ και κάποιοι άλλοι εδω καθεστε και μιλάτε εδώ με άτομα που σας λένε ξεμπαρκα καταμουτρα.για να γεμίζουν τις ώρες που έχουν κενά λενε και καμια ελαφρια κουβεντουλα με κανέναν ξεμπαρκο.


Δε το είπα για σένα, γενικά το λέω, μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος  :Smile: 

Αγαπάτε αλλήλους  ε και ξεμπαρκο να με πουν και άσχημο ας με πουν χωρίς να με δουν, έχει νόημα? Δε πειράζει. 

Άντε πες καμία σκέψη καλύτερη 

Σκέφτομαι ότι η μία νευρικά κουνάει το πόδι της όσο γράφει αυτές τις αντιπαράθεσεις , η άλλη γελάει αλλά με νευρο και η άλλη σκέφτεται "τώρα θα της πω εγώ"

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Φυσικά και ο καθένας επιλέγει πόσο θέλει να εκτεθεί. Αυτό το δικαίωμα δεν μπορεί να στο στερήσει κανείς.
> ΕΣΥ ΕΚΡΙΝΕΣ αυτούς που θέλουν να εκτεθούν όμως και είπες "καμιά γυναίκα που σέβεται τον εαυτό της δεν θα απαντήσει".
> 
> Θα μπορούσε έυκολα να στο γυρίσει κάποιος και να σου πει "καμιά γυναίκα που σέβεται τον εαυτό της δεν θα ανεβάσει φωτο της σε φορουμ ψυχολογικής υποστήριξης για να της πουν οι άλλοι αν είναι όμορφη" αλλά όπως είδες δεν στο είπε κανείς.


Α το πας πολύ μακρυα.κοπελα μου εχω σχέση και τον always τον περνάω και κατι χρόνια. Δεν τον έβαλα στο ματι. Απλα λέγαμε περι κιλων και ελεγα οτι παρότι ειμαι 50 51 δε χρειάζεται να πάρω αλλα γιατί έτσι ειναι η δομή μου και δε φαινομαι καν αδύνατη. Εσυ τωρα προσβάλεις ξανα λέγοντας οτι το εκανα για να ακούσω κοπλιμεντα. Εντάξει δε θα ασχοληθώ παραπάνω. Εμενα μου βγάζεις ζήλια και κακια και τιποτα αλλο.

----------


## Georgewww

> Δεν ξέρω ποιος το έχει πει αλλά δεν συμφωνώ καθόλου.
> Μπορώ να αναφέρω εκατοντάδες παραδείγματα με κατηγορίες ανθρώπων με τις οποίες καμιά ενότητα και καμιά ομόνοια δεν θέλω. Πχ φασίστες. Ενωθείτε εσείς με αυτούς αν θέλετε, εγώ δεν θα πάρω.
> 
> Θεωρώ εξαιρετικά σημαντικότερο το Δίκαιο.


Ενότητα εννοούμε να μη μαλώνουμε ναι ακόμα και με τους φασίστες και με όσους διαφωνούμε. Δηλαδή αν είναι να κάνω πίσω και να αδικηθω λίγο εγώ για να είσαι εσύ καλά παρόλο που διαφωνω σε πχ κάτι μαζί σου , τότε τιμή μου.  :Smile:

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Δε το είπα για σένα, γενικά το λέω, μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος 
> 
> Αγαπάτε αλλήλους  ε και ξεμπαρκο να με πουν και άσχημο ας με πουν χωρίς να με δουν, έχει νόημα? Δε πειράζει. 
> 
> Άντε πες καμία σκέψη καλύτερη 
> 
> Σκέφτομαι ότι η μία νευρικά κουνάει το πόδι της όσο γράφει αυτές τις αντιπαράθεσεις , η άλλη γελάει αλλά με νευρο και η άλλη σκέφτεται "τώρα θα της πω εγώ"


Κριμα που δεν ήσουν εδω θα ξενερωνες τέρμα που τις θες αδυνατες

----------


## Georgewww

> Το θέμα μου είναι η ευγένεια που σου λείπει κοπελα μου. Τρόπους δεν εχεις μάθει? Διάβασε τα μηνύματα μου πως σου μιλαω και διαβασε τα δικά σου και τους χαρακτηρισμους σου.
> Κατα τα άλλα γιατί να σκυλιασουμε με την φώτο σου.μια χαρά κούκλα είσαι και μπραβο σου δεν σε προσεβαλλε κάνεις γι αυτό. 
> Αλήθεια γιατί την κατεβασες?γιατί την κατεβασες πριν γίνει η όλη κουβέντα.


Εεε μια χαρά κούκλα? Δηλαδή όλοι προλάβατε και την είδατε εκτός από μένα ? Αδικία , θα κάνω report την @φαντασια για διακρίσεις , εμείς που ήμασταν απόντες δε θαυμάσαμε 

Άντε μη βάλω δικιά μου φωτό τώρα και γίνει χαμός, από την ασχήμια μου θα πέσει το site και συμπάσχω τον admin που θα τρέχει μεσημεριατηκα

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Το θέμα μου είναι η ευγένεια που σου λείπει κοπελα μου. Τρόπους δεν εχεις μάθει? Διάβασε τα μηνύματα μου πως σου μιλαω και διαβασε τα δικά σου και τους χαρακτηρισμους σου.
> Κατα τα άλλα γιατί να σκυλιασουμε με την φώτο σου.μια χαρά κούκλα είσαι και μπραβο σου δεν σε προσεβαλλε κάνεις γι αυτό. 
> Αλήθεια γιατί την κατεβασες?γιατί την κατεβασες πριν γίνει η όλη κουβέντα.


Γιατί δεν ήταν ο σκοπός μου να δεχτώ. Μιλουσαμς για κιλα και ηθελα να δείξω ότι δεν έχει σημασία το νούμερο γιατί όποιος ακούει 50 κιλα νομίζει οτι ειμαι σκιαχτρο ενω εχω πολυ γεματο σωμα. Δε το ανέβασα ουτε για να δεχτώ ουτε για να πάρω σχόλια αλλιώς δε θα την έσβηνε αμέσως. Επίσης μιλας σε εναν άνθρωπο που δεν ειναι των selfies και πο6 στο φβ εγω ζήτημα 4 Αντρές περα απο τα ξαδερφια μου και αυτό επειδή δρν εχω θέματα ανασφαλειας και με αφήνει παγερά αδιάφορη το να ακούσω σχόλια. Ειναι δέκτες ολες οι κρητικες αρκεί να μη βγαίνει κακια που βγήκε σε πολλες περιπτώσεις και απο μενα αλλα και απο σας για να είμαστε και λιγο αντικειμενική. Το εισαι τραγική ε πως να το κάνουμε ηταν τραγικό. Ή το λες βλακειες.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Εεε μια χαρά κούκλα? Δηλαδή όλοι προλάβατε και την είδατε εκτός από μένα ? Αδικία , θα κάνω report την @φαντασια για διακρίσεις , εμείς που ήμασταν απόντες δε θαυμάσαμε 
> 
> Άντε μη βάλω δικιά μου φωτό τώρα και γίνει χαμός, από την ασχήμια μου θα πέσει το site και συμπάσχω τον admin που θα τρέχει μεσημεριατηκα


Εγω να πω κάτι τελείως άσχετο που το έχω καημό;

----------


## Georgewww

> Γιατί δεν ήταν ο σκοπός μου να δεχτώ. Μιλουσαμς για κιλα και ηθελα να δείξω ότι δεν έχει σημασία το νούμερο γιατί όποιος ακούει 50 κιλα νομίζει οτι ειμαι σκιαχτρο ενω εχω πολυ γεματο σωμα. Δε το ανέβασα ουτε για να δεχτώ ουτε για να πάρω σχόλια αλλιώς δε θα την έσβηνε αμέσως. Επίσης μιλας σε εναν άνθρωπο που δεν ειναι των selfies και πο6 στο φβ εγω ζήτημα 4 Αντρές περα απο τα ξαδερφια μου και αυτό επειδή δρν εχω θέματα ανασφαλειας και με αφήνει παγερά αδιάφορη το να ακούσω σχόλια. Ειναι δέκτες ολες οι κρητικες αρκεί να μη βγαίνει κακια που βγήκε σε πολλες περιπτώσεις και απο μενα αλλα και απο σας για να είμαστε και λιγο αντικειμενική. Το εισαι τραγική ε πως να το κάνουμε ηταν τραγικό. Ή το λες βλακειες.


50 για το ύψος σου ναι δεν είσαι αδύνατη. 52 ήταν πρώην μου με 6-7 εκατοστά παραπάνω και δεν ήταν από τις αδύνατες, ούτε όταν πήγε 48. 

Αδύνατη αρκετά ( όχι αδύνατη , ΔΕΝ σημαίνει χοντρή) είναι κοντά στο 
ύψος - 20
Δηλαδή 1.70 50 κιλά, 1.60 40 κιλά. Κτλ γνώμη μου. (Καλό κακο άσχημο ωραία, αυτά είναι άλλη συζήτηση )

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> 50 για το ύψος σου ναι δεν είσαι αδύνατη. 52 ήταν πρώην μου με 6-7 εκατοστά παραπάνω και δεν ήταν από τις αδύνατες, ούτε όταν πήγε 48. 
> 
> Αδύνατη αρκετά ( όχι αδύνατη , ΔΕΝ σημαίνει χοντρή) είναι κοντά στο 
> ύψος - 20
> Δηλαδή 1.70 50 κιλά, 1.60 40 κιλά. Κτλ γνώμη μου. (Καλό κακο άσχημο ωραία, αυτά είναι άλλη συζήτηση )


Γι αυτό ανέβηκε η φώτο και κατέβηκε αμέσως. Ειπε οτι πρεπει να παρω βαρος και μου έκανε εντύπωση επειδή όλοι οι φίλοι μου μου λενε να μη πάρω αλλα. Ειχα χασει πολλα στη κατάθλιψη και μετά με αρκετή γυμναστική τα πηρα στα σημεία που ήθελα.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Γι αυτό ανέβηκε η φώτο και κατέβηκε αμέσως. Ειπε οτι πρεπει να παρω βαρος και μου έκανε εντύπωση επειδή όλοι οι φίλοι μου μου λενε να μη πάρω αλλα. Ειχα χασει πολλα στη κατάθλιψη και μετά με αρκετή γυμναστική τα πηρα στα σημεία που ήθελα.


Bρε Νοσηρή,εγώ νομίζω ότι είσαι όσο πρέπει.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Bρε Νοσηρή,εγώ νομίζω ότι είσαι όσο πρέπει.


Αυτό το ειπες αφου ειδες τη φώτο πριν ελεγες οτι επρεπε να βάλω... Ακούγονται γενικά λιγα τα 50 αλλα ειμαι και σα χομπιτ.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Αυτό το ειπες αφου ειδες τη φώτο πριν ελεγες οτι επρεπε να βάλω... Ακούγονται γενικά λιγα τα 50 αλλα ειμαι και σα χομπιτ.


Ακριβώς πριν την φώτο το είπα.Γιατί δεν ήξερα πως είσαι!
Και είχα πει το εξής,πριν δω την φώτο:
Να φτάσεις *MAXIMUM* τα 52 κιλά!Όχι παραπάνω!

Καθώς το ιδανικό για τις γυναίκες είναι να βρίσκονται 10 κιλά κάτω από το ύψος τους!

Και σε αυτά βέβαια τώρα,μια χαρά είσαι.Αφού και χθες σου ειπα πως είσαι πολύ όμορφη.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> 'Ηθελα να το πω ως εξής:
> Να φτάσεις *MAXIMUM* τα 52 κιλά!Όχι παραπάνω!
> 
> Καθώς το ιδανικό για τις γυναίκες είναι να βρίσκονται 10 κιλά κάτω από το ύψος τους!
> 
> Και σε αυτά βέβαια τώρα,μια χαρά είσαι.


51. 4 ζυγιστηκα σημερα οποτε θεωρω καλα ειμαι

----------


## elisabet

> Α το πας πολύ μακρυα.κοπελα μου εχω σχέση και τον always τον περνάω και κατι χρόνια. Δεν τον έβαλα στο ματι. Απλα λέγαμε περι κιλων και ελεγα οτι παρότι ειμαι 50 51 δε χρειάζεται να πάρω αλλα γιατί έτσι ειναι η δομή μου και δε φαινομαι καν αδύνατη. Εσυ τωρα προσβάλεις ξανα λέγοντας οτι το εκανα για να ακούσω κοπλιμεντα. Εντάξει δε θα ασχοληθώ παραπάνω. Εμενα μου βγάζεις ζήλια και κακια και τιποτα αλλο.


Νοσηρή έχεις πρόβλημα με τον θύμο σου και χάνεσαι. Οι εξηγήσεις που δίνεις είναι περιττές γιατί είδα τον διάλογο (χωρίς την φώτο) και γιαυτό τοποθετήθηκα. Επειδή η συμπεριφορά σου προς την Αποστολία που σου έδινε απλά μια καλοπροαιρετη συμβουλή ήταν επιθετική. Το ίδιο ακιρβώς που έκανες και με μένα.
Το παράδειγμα για το ΤΙ ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΕ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ το έφερα απλά για να σου δείξω πώς είναι να κρίνεις τον άλλον, αυτό που έκανες εσύ στο άλλο θέμα δηλαδή για το σεξ .

Εμένα δεν χρειάζεται να κάθεσαι να μου εξηγείς για ποιο λόγο έβαλες την φωτο σου, σου έδωσα μια συμβουλή όπως θα έδινα και σε μια φίλη μου, δεν την θες, τελείωσε. Δεν είσαι υποχρεωμένη να ακολουθείς τις συμβουλές κανενός. Και για να είμαι ειλικρινής δεν με νοιάζει κιόλας να κάτσω να σου κάνω ψυχανάλυση. 
Αλλά τρελούς δεν θα μας βγάζεις. Επιτέθηκες στην Αποστολία επειδή σου έδωσε συμβουλή και αρνιόσουν επι ώρα οτι απαγορεύεται το τσατ αντι να πεις απτην αρχή οκ, το παρατραβήξαμε με την κουβεντούλα χθες και τέλος. Αυτό θα αρκούσε.

Το αν έχεις σχέση ή οχι, αν είσια εδώ για να κάνεις γνωριμίες ή οχι κτλ....δεν με αφορούν. Με αφορά όταν επιτίθεσαι σε άλλα μέλη ή αν χαλάς θέματα όπως έκανες και πρόσφατα που αυτό το "τσατ" που δεν ξέρεις τι είναι, το έκανες σε θέματα που άνοιγαν μέλη που ζητούσαν βοήθεια.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> 51. 4 ζυγιστηκα σημερα οποτε θεωρω καλα ειμαι


Πένα!

Δεν χρειάζεται να πάρεις άλλα!

----------


## Georgewww

> Αυτό το ειπες αφου ειδες τη φώτο πριν ελεγες οτι επρεπε να βάλω... Ακούγονται γενικά λιγα τα 50 αλλα ειμαι και σα χομπιτ.


Τόσο τριχωτή και μεγαλοπατουσου? Χαχα 

Παίζει ρόλο και ο σκελετός. Είχα κοπέλα που ήταν αδύνατη όχι πολύ, αλλά είχε μικρό σκελετό και δε φαινόταν κόκκαλο, και άλλη που φαίνεται έντονα πχ πλάτη μέση θώρακα, ... Και σα σκύλος που είμαι γουστάρω ΚΟΚΚΑΛΟ

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Τόσο τριχωτή και μεγαλοπατουσου? Χαχα 
> 
> Παίζει ρόλο και ο σκελετός. Είχα κοπέλα που ήταν αδύνατη όχι πολύ, αλλά είχε μικρό σκελετό και δε φαινόταν κόκκαλο, και άλλη που φαίνεται έντονα πχ πλάτη μέση θώρακα, ... Και σα σκύλος που είμαι γουστάρω ΚΟΚΚΑΛΟ


Γενικά τα ακρα πολλα κιλα λιγα κιλα δεν ειναι καλο. Ασε που εμενα με. Τρομαζει και το αλλο. Αν είσαι πολυ αδύνατος και αρρωστησεις θα μεινει η σκιά σου μόνο
Ειναι ο μονος λόγος που θέλω να έχω λιγα παραπάνω κιλα γιατί αρρωσταινω συνέχεια λόγω αμυγδάλων

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Νοσηρή έχεις πρόβλημα με τον θύμο σου και χάνεσαι. Οι εξηγήσεις που δίνεις είναι περιττές γιατί είδα τον διάλογο (χωρίς την φώτο) και γιαυτό τοποθετήθηκα. Επειδή η συμπεριφορά σου προς την Αποστολία που σου έδινε απλά μια καλοπροαιρετη συμβουλή ήταν επιθετική. Το ίδιο ακιρβώς που έκανες και με μένα.
> Το παράδειγμα για το ΤΙ ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΕ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ το έφερα απλά για να σου δείξω πώς είναι να κρίνεις τον άλλον, αυτό που έκανες εσύ στο άλλο θέμα δηλαδή για το σεξ .
> 
> Εμένα δεν χρειάζεται να κάθεσαι να μου εξηγείς για ποιο λόγο έβαλες την φωτο σου, σου έδωσα μια συμβουλή όπως θα έδινα και σε μια φίλη μου, δεν την θες, τελείωσε. Δεν είσαι υποχρεωμένη να ακολουθείς τις συμβουλές κανενός. Και για να είμαι ειλικρινής δεν με νοιάζει κιόλας να κάτσω να σου κάνω ψυχανάλυση. 
> Αλλά τρελούς δεν θα μας βγάζεις. Επιτέθηκες στην Αποστολία επειδή σου έδωσε συμβουλή και αρνιόσουν επι ώρα οτι απαγορεύεται το τσατ αντι να πεις απτην αρχή οκ, το παρατραβήξαμε με την κουβεντούλα χθες και τέλος. Αυτό θα αρκούσε.
> 
> Το αν έχεις σχέση ή οχι, αν είσια εδώ για να κάνεις γνωριμίες ή οχι κτλ....δεν με αφορούν. Με αφορά όταν επιτίθεσαι σε άλλα μέλη ή αν χαλάς θέματα όπως έκανες και πρόσφατα που αυτό το "τσατ" που δεν ξέρεις τι είναι, το έκανες σε θέματα που άνοιγαν μέλη που ζητούσαν βοήθεια.


Το οτι ειμαι ευερεθιστη δε θα το αρνηθω γιατί ισχύει και σε αυτό έχεις δίκιο. Με ενοχλησες ο τροπος που τα ειπε οχι οτι τα ειπε. Τα θεωρησα επιθετικα. Επίσης ποτε δεν επεμεινα οτι απαγορεύεται το τσατ. Ειχα διαβάσει τους πολλούς κανονες που ειναι μοα ολόκληρη σελιδα και εκει δεν γραφόταν. Τέλος πάντων, δε ψαχνομαι γι αυτό έχω και τα μηνύματα κλειστά μονιμα. Δεν εχω ανάγκη να βρω καποιον μου αρέσει απλα η κουβεντουλα ειτε ειναι χαλαρη ειτε πρόκειται για ψυχιατρικό θεμα. Απο τον κύκνο που παρασύρθηκα και όντως μιλησα ζήτησα συγγνώμη οποτε δε 8α έπρεπε καν να αναφερθεί.

----------


## elisabet

> Το οτι ειμαι ευερεθιστη δε θα το αρνηθω γιατί ισχύει και σε αυτό έχεις δίκιο. Με ενοχλησες ο τροπος που τα ειπε οχι οτι τα ειπε. Τα θεωρησα επιθετικα. Επίσης ποτε δεν επεμεινα οτι απαγορεύεται το τσατ. Ειχα διαβάσει τους πολλούς κανονες που ειναι μοα ολόκληρη σελιδα και εκει δεν γραφόταν. Τέλος πάντων, δε ψαχνομαι γι αυτό έχω και τα μηνύματα κλειστά μονιμα. Δεν εχω ανάγκη να βρω καποιον μου αρέσει απλα η κουβεντουλα ειτε ειναι χαλαρη ειτε πρόκειται για ψυχιατρικό θεμα. Απο τον κύκνο που παρασύρθηκα και όντως μιλησα ζήτησα συγγνώμη οποτε δε 8α έπρεπε καν να αναφερθεί.


Εγώ που δεν σε ξέρω λοιπόν, ούτε εσένα ούτε την Αποστολία και μπορείς να πεις ότι είμαι ένας τρίτος παρατηρητής σου λέω οτι η Αποστολία δεν μου φάνηκε επιθετική. Απλά προσπαθούσε να σου εξηγήσει ότι αυτό που έλεγες περι ιδιωτικότητας ερχόταν σε αντίθεση με άλλα που είχες πει στο θέμα με το σεξ πχ. Που όντως και εγώ πιστεύω πως έρχεται σε αντίθεση.
Για το τσατ επέμενες και άντε οκ, δεν το είχες δει, μα κι όταν στο πόσταρα αντί να πεις ναι ρε σεις οκ δίκιο έχετε δεν το είχα δει (που σιγά το θέμα κιόλας λες κι όλοι εδώ ξέρουμε τους κανόνες απ έξω), πάλι πήγες να το γυρίσεις κι έλεγες άλλα.
Με τον Κύκνο δεν ξέρω καν τι παίχτηκε, δεν είδα, τυχαία έπεσα στην κουβέντα σας με την Αποστολία.

Επίσης Νοσηρή κανείς δεν σου είπε αν ψάχνεσαι ή όχι. Και να ψάχνεσαι δικαίωμα σου είναι! Δεν είπε κανείς πως είναι κακό να θέλει κάποιος να κάνει γνωριμίες εδώ μέσα. Εξάλλου υπάρχουν πολλοί μοναχικοί άνθρωποι εδώ κι αν ψάξεις θα βρεις πολλά θέματα από ανθρώπους που ζητάνε ευθέως γνωριμίες, όχι απαραίτητα ερωτικές. Οχι εις βάρος των θεμάτων όμως. Γιαυτό και απαγορεύεται το τσατ. Είναι ασέβεια στους υπόλοιπους που μπαίνουν όντως για να βοηθηθούν, δεν ξέρω πώς αλλιώς να στο πω.

Υγ. Από το λίγο που γράφεις εδώ, το χω δει πως σου αρέσει η κουβεντούλα, δεν αμφιβάλλω γιαυτό, ούτε σε θεωρώ κακό άνθρωπο. Αλλά ότι επιτίθεσαι πολλές φορές με το παραμικρό είναι γεγονός.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Εγώ που δεν σε ξέρω λοιπόν, ούτε εσένα ούτε την Αποστολία και μπορείς να πεις ότι είμαι ένας τρίτος παρατηρητής σου λέω οτι η Αποστολία δεν μου φάνηκε επιθετική. Απλά προσπαθούσε να σου εξηγήσει ότι αυτό που έλεγες περι ιδιωτικότητας ερχόταν σε αντίθεση με άλλα που είχες πει στο θέμα με το σεξ πχ. Που όντως και εγώ πιστεύω πως έρχεται σε αντίθεση.
> Για το τσατ επέμενες και άντε οκ, δεν το είχες δει, μα κι όταν στο πόσταρα αντί να πεις ναι ρε σεις οκ δίκιο έχετε δεν το είχα δει (που σιγά το θέμα κιόλας λες κι όλοι εδώ ξέρουμε τους κανόνες απ έξω), πάλι πήγες να το γυρίσεις κι έλεγες άλλα.
> Με τον Κύκνο δεν ξέρω καν τι παίχτηκε, δεν είδα, τυχαία έπεσα στην κουβέντα σας με την Αποστολία.
> 
> Επίσης Νοσηρή κανείς δεν σου είπε αν ψάχνεσαι ή όχι. Και να ψάχνεσαι δικαίωμα σου είναι! Δεν είπε κανείς πως είναι κακό να θέλει κάποιος να κάνει γνωριμίες εδώ μέσα. Εξάλλου υπάρχουν πολλοί μοναχικοί άνθρωποι εδώ κι αν ψάξεις θα βρεις πολλά θέματα από ανθρώπους που ζητάνε ευθέως γνωριμίες, όχι απαραίτητα ερωτικές. Οχι εις βάρος των θεμάτων όμως. Γιαυτό και απαγορεύεται το τσατ. Είναι ασέβεια στους υπόλοιπους που μπαίνουν όντως για να βοηθηθούν, δεν ξέρω πώς αλλιώς να στο πω.
> 
> Υγ. Από το λίγο που γράφεις εδώ, το χω δει πως σου αρέσει η κουβεντούλα, δεν αμφιβάλλω γιαυτό, ούτε σε θεωρώ κακό άνθρωπο. Αλλά ότι επιτίθεσαι πολλές φορές με το παραμικρό είναι γεγονός.


Βασικά ήταν ο λόγος που νευριασα με την αποστολια. Το θεμα με το σεξ με το οτι δε κρύβομαι γιατί ακομα δε μπορώ να καταλάβω πως τα συνδέεται. Το σεξ ειναι κατι που μπορεί να μη συζητήσω ουτε με φίλους μου οχι με άτομα που δε ξέρω. Αλλα αυτο δε σημαίνει ότι θέλω να κρυφτώ επειδή κάποια θέματα δε θέλω να τα συζητάω με άτομα που δε γνωρίζω. Επίσης επειδή όντως μου αρέσει η κουβέντα με άντρες γυναίκες γι αυτό και ειμαι στο τι σκέφτεσαι και δε καθομαι να χαλασω κάποιο σοβαρό θέμα.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Βασικά ήταν ο λόγος που νευριασα με την αποστολια. Το θεμα με το σεξ με το οτι δε κρύβομαι γιατί ακομα δε μπορώ να καταλάβω πως τα συνδέεται. Το σεξ ειναι κατι που μπορεί να μη συζητήσω ουτε με φίλους μου οχι με άτομα που δε ξέρω. Αλλα αυτο δε σημαίνει ότι θέλω να κρυφτώ επειδή κάποια θέματα δε θέλω να τα συζητάω με άτομα που δε γνωρίζω. Επίσης επειδή όντως μου αρέσει η κουβέντα με άντρες γυναίκες γι αυτό και ειμαι στο τι σκέφτεσαι και δε καθομαι να χαλασω κάποιο σοβαρό θέμα.


Όλοι σεβομαστε το γεγονος ότι όποιος δεν θέλει να μιλάει για τα προσωπικά του απλώς δεν το κάνει. 
Θεωρείς όμως καλύτερο να μοιραζεσαι φωτο με κάποιους που δεν ξερεις?είπες στο φβ έχεις ελαχιστους φίλους και κλειστες τις φωτο γιατί υπάρχουν καποιες {τρελες}που κλεβουν φωτο.και καπακι πας και ανεβαζεις φώτο. Αυτο τι δείχνει από μεριά σου?

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Όλοι σεβομαστε το γεγονος ότι όποιος δεν θέλει να μιλάει για τα προσωπικά του απλώς δεν το κάνει. 
> Θεωρείς όμως καλύτερο να μοιραζεσαι φωτο με κάποιους που δεν ξερεις?είπες στο φβ έχεις ελαχιστους φίλους και κλειστες τις φωτο γιατί υπάρχουν καποιες {τρελες}που κλεβουν φωτο.και καπακι πας και ανεβαζεις φώτο. Αυτο τι δείχνει από μεριά σου?


Θα σου πω. Δε θεωρώ οτι ανέβασα μια φώτο που φαίνομαι. Η φωτο ειναι απο το πλάι. Και με κρυμμένα ματιά. Η συγκεκριμένη φώτο επειδή ηταν πολυ καιρο σα φωτογραφία προφιλ ηδη έχει κλαπει και ηδη εχει γίνει μια γυρα όλου του ίντερνετ απο μια τρελή που ελεγα και τις προαλλες οπότε δε με νοιάζει ιδιαίτερα..

----------


## Αποστολια

> Θα σου πω. Δε θεωρώ οτι ανέβασα μια φώτο που φαίνομαι. Η φωτο ειναι απο το πλάι. Και με κρυμμένα ματιά. Η συγκεκριμένη φώτο επειδή ηταν πολυ καιρο σα φωτογραφία προφιλ ηδη έχει κλαπει και ηδη εχει γίνει μια γυρα όλου του ίντερνετ απο μια τρελή που ελεγα και τις προαλλες οπότε δε με νοιάζει ιδιαίτερα..


Στη φωτογραφία αν σε ξέρει κάποιος προσωπικά σε γνωριζει.εγώ που δεν σε ξέρω προσωπικα εννοειται δεν σε γνωριζω.
Αρα παραδέχεσαι μετα από πολυυυυ συζητηση ότι ναι μεν διατρεχει κινδυνο και εκτειθεται καποιος που ανεβαζει φώτο ασχετα αν εσενα αυτό δεν σε ενοχλει.αυτό σου εξηγουμε με την ελισαβετ.κατα τα αλλα ολα τα υπόλοιπα είναι δικαιωμα σου να τα κανεις.
Αν δεν σε ενοιαζε ιδιαιτερα όμως δεν θα την κατεβαζες.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Στη φωτογραφία αν σε ξέρει κάποιος προσωπικά σε γνωριζει.εγώ που δεν σε ξέρω προσωπικα εννοειται δεν σε γνωριζω.
> Αρα παραδέχεσαι μετα από πολυυυυ συζητηση ότι ναι μεν διατρεχει κινδυνο και εκτειθεται καποιος που ανεβαζει φώτο ασχετα αν εσενα αυτό δεν σε ενοχλει.αυτό σου εξηγουμε με την ελισαβετ.κατα τα αλλα ολα τα υπόλοιπα είναι δικαιωμα σου να τα κανεις.
> Αν δεν σε ενοιαζε ιδιαιτερα όμως δεν θα την κατεβαζες.


Μη μπερδευεσαι. Την κατεβασα επειδή δεν ηθελα να δημιουργήσω εντυπώσεις οτι δείχνομαι ή οτι ψαχνομαι. Δε το εκανα επειδή φοβήθηκα μη κλαπει πχ γιατί ηδη έχει γίνει. Γενικά προσέχω παρα πολυ και στο φβ φαίνεται μονο γ φωτογραφία προφιλ και έχουν κλαπει πολλες φορες απο μια παρανοικη που δημιουργούσε ψευτικα προφιλ με φωτο μου. Δε μπορώ να πω οτι με ενόχλησε ιδιαίτερα. Και ειναι κατι που δε μπορώ να αποφύγω εκτός αν δεν ειχα φώτο προφιλ που δε θέλω να φτάσω σε τέτοια σημεια και να λειτουργώ κάτω απο καθεστώς τρομοκρατίας μήπως η τρελη μου κλέψει παλι φωτο...

----------


## Constantly curious

Αν μου επιτρέπεται... Νοσηρή εφόσον έχεις πέσει θύμα κλοπής φώτο από κακοπροαίρετη που έφτιαχνε προφίλ υποστηρίζοντας ότι είσαι εσύ; ίσως να ανοίξεις ένα θέμα με το τι εστι διαδίκτυο και προσωπικές πληροφορίες. Λυπάμαι που το βίωσες!!! Όλοι είμαστε εκτεθειμένοι στο διαδίκτυο έστω και με αθώα φώτο. Μπορείς να ανοίξεις ένα νημα με τιτλο θέλω κουβεντούλα στην ενότητα με καφέ και συμπάθεια στο γενικά. Θα γνωρίσεις κόσμο και θα μιλάς που θέλει μόνο παρεουλα. Μια χαρά είναι αυτό. Στο λέω φιλικά γιατί είναι κρίμα να ξεκινάς με χιούμορ και να γίνετε χαμουλης.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Αν μου επιτρέπεται... Νοσηρή εφόσον έχεις πέσει θύμα κλοπής φώτο από καλοπροαίρετη που έφτιαχνε προφίλ υποστηρίζοντας ότι είσαι εσύ; ίσως να ανοίξεις ένα θέμα με το τι εστι διαδίκτυο και προσωπικές πληροφορίες. Λυπάμαι που το βίωσες!!! Όλοι είμαστε εκτεθειμένοι στο διαδίκτυο έστω και με αθώα φώτο. Μπορείς να ανοίξεις ένα νημα με τιτλο θέλω κουβεντούλα στην ενότητα με καφέ και συμπάθεια στο γενικά. Θα γνωρίσεις κόσμο και θα μιλάς που θέλει μόνο παρεουλα. Μια χαρά είναι αυτό. Στο λέω φιλικά γιατί είναι κρίμα να ξεκινάς με χιούμορ και να γίνετε χαμουλης.


Ναι εδω και ενα χρονο μια γυναίκα 40+ εκλεβε οτι φωτογραφία έβαζα προφιλ και δημιουργούσε το ενα προφιλ μετά το αλλο... Δλδ εκανε τις φωτογραφίες μου διάσημες ετσι κ αλλιως, απειλώντας με οτι στέλνει γυμνές φώτο απο εκείνους τους λογαριασμους ισχυριζομενη ότι είμαι εγώ.. Ίσως να εχω μπερδευτεί αλλα νομιζα οτι αυτό το τοπικ ειναι πιο αναλαφρο... Γι αυτό και κάναμε γενικές κουβέντες περι κιλων φαγητών κλπ...

----------


## Constantly curious

Κακοπροαιρετη εννοούσα πάνω. Καταλαβαίνω τη θέση σου. Και εγώ έκανα "τσατ" σε νήματα όπου είχε ανοίξει φίλη και μας είχε γίνει παρατηρήση. Και αυτό το 2015. Νομίζω πως γίνεται κάθε χρόνο με νέα μέλη. Αν θέλεις άνοιξε δικό σου τοπικ  :Smile:  εγώ μόνο αυτό μπορώ να πω. Απευθύνθηκες σε δίωξη ηλεκτρονικού εγκλήματος;; εγώ θα είχα συγχυστει ψυχολογικά εάν μου το έκαναν.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Κακοπροαιρετη εννοούσα πάνω. Καταλαβαίνω τη θέση σου. Και εγώ έκανα "τσατ" σε νήματα όπου είχε ανοίξει φίλη και μας είχε γίνει παρατηρήσει. Και αυτό το 2015. Νομίζω πως γίνεται κάθε χρόνο με νέα μέλη. Αν θέλεις άνοιξε δικό σου τοπικ  εγώ μόνο αυτό μπορώ να πω. Απευθύνθηκες σε δίωξη ηλεκτρονικού εγκλήματος;; εγώ θα είχα συγχυστει ψυχολογικά εάν μου το έκαναν.


Ειχαμε πάει στη διωξη και μου ειχαν πει να κανω επίσημη μήνυση αλλα δεν ηθελα γιατί θα είχε τα πλήρη στοιχεία μου μια τρελή. Και οταν λεω τρελή επειδή δε παίζει να το διάβασες όταν την παραρησε ο γκομενος της μαχαιρωθηκε μόνη της και του εκανε μήνυση.... Είναι να μη μπλέξεις με τη συγκεκριμένη. Ευτυχώς δε μενει Αθήνα....

----------


## Constantly curious

Γιατί σε στοχοποιησε; ελπίζω να έχει βρει κάποια άκρη γιατί προφανώς το να αυτό τραυματιστει και να πάθει εμμονή σημαίνει πως κάποια διαταραχη αδιαγνωστη είχε.
Μπορεί κάποτε να σου ζητήσει συγνώμη. Ίσως δεν είχε συνειδηση του πόσο πλήγωνε έναν άνθρωπο. Θα μου πεις την δικαιολογείς; όχι ακριβως απλά άραγε από τι έπασχε για να μαχαιρώσει τον εαυτό της; έχεις ζήσει ποτέ σε κοντινό περιβάλλον άνθρωπο με ψύχωση; καταρχάς σου εύχομαι να μην τύχει. Βασανίζονται παρά πολύ και φτάνουν στα άκρα αν είναι χωρις αγωγή. Εκτός και αν η κοπέλα το έπαιζε.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Γιατί σε στοχοποιησε; ελπίζω να έχει βρει κάποια άκρη γιατί προφανώς το να αυτό τραυματιστει και να πάθει εμμονή σημαίνει πως κάποια διαταραχη αδιαγνωστη είχε.


Γιατί ηθελε να εκμεταλευτει οικονομικά κάποια μελη στης οποίας είμασταν μέλη και οι δυο και οπως καταλαβαίνεις της εκοψα γερο χαρτζιλικι και έχει κάνει πολλα εως τωρα. Μέχρι πορνο βίντεο εστελνε και ελεγε οτι ειμαι εγω σε άτομα της ομαδας και ενα καρο αλλα που δε μου φτάνουν δυο μερες για να σας τα πω

----------


## Constantly curious

Άν θες άνοιξε τοπικ και κρύψε στοιχεία ή κάνε μίνι αλλαγές αλλά αυτά αξίζουν να διαβάζονται. Όλοι κινδυνεύουμε ανεξάρτητα από το IQ την ηλικία κτλ. Ότι θες εσύ.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Στη φωτογραφία αν σε ξέρει κάποιος προσωπικά σε γνωριζει.εγώ που δεν σε ξέρω προσωπικα εννοειται δεν σε γνωριζω.
> Αρα παραδέχεσαι μετα από πολυυυυ συζητηση ότι ναι μεν διατρεχει κινδυνο και εκτειθεται καποιος που ανεβαζει φώτο ασχετα αν εσενα αυτό δεν σε ενοχλει.αυτό σου εξηγουμε με την ελισαβετ.κατα τα αλλα ολα τα υπόλοιπα είναι δικαιωμα σου να τα κανεις.
> Αν δεν σε ενοιαζε ιδιαιτερα όμως δεν θα την κατεβαζες.


και σε ολες αυτες τις δημοσιες υπηρεσιες δεη οτε τηλεφωνο ταχυδρομια ιντερνετ κλπκλπ δεν εκτιθεσε οταν ξερουν το ονομα σου και που μενεις ενα σωρο ασχετοι

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Ελα always πες μου

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Oh Νοσηρή,where art thou?

Tι χαμπάρια?Εχασα τίποτα όσο ελειψα?

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Και εγω ελειπα. Ηταν ο δικός μου εδω και καπάκι περασε και ο κολλητός μου.. Δεν εχω προλάβει να δω κ πολλά. Μονο στη φίλη μας με τον πρώην 


> Oh Νοσηρή,where art thou?
> 
> Tι χαμπάρια?Εχασα τίποτα όσο ελειψα?

----------


## chaotic-love

Ήρθα και εγώ! Ειμαι η τύπισσα με τον πρώην

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Και εγω ελειπα. Ηταν ο δικός μου εδω και καπάκι περασε και ο κολλητός μου.. Δεν εχω προλάβει να δω κ πολλά. Μονο στη φίλη μας με τον πρώην


Είπα κι εγώ,θα ήσουν μέσα.
Ε πήγα κι εγώ γυμναστήριο πριν,να ξεδώσω.Και για Ιούλιο,είχε κόσμο.





> Ήρθα και εγώ! Ειμαι η τύπισσα με τον πρώην


Καλώς το χαοτικό κορίτσι!

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Είπα κι εγώ,θα ήσουν μέσα.
> Ε πήγα κι εγώ γυμναστήριο πριν,να ξεδώσω.Και για Ιούλιο,είχε κόσμο.


Μεσα ημουν απλα οχι εδω  μπορεις να κάνεις γυμναστική με τόση ζέστη ;

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Μεσα ημουν απλα οχι εδω  μπορεις να κάνεις γυμναστική με τόση ζέστη ;


Με προσβάλλεις τα μέγιστα τώρα.:Ρ
Δεν έχει δικαιολογίες όπως ζέστη κλπ.
Είναι κάτι το ιερό η γυμναστική!

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Κορίτσια καλό βράδυ

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Καλο βράδυ και απο μενα

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Nοσηρή (αν είσαι εδώ),πάνω σε αυτό που με ρώτησες για την ζέστη.
Την θεωρώ δικαιολογία σε τέτοια θέματα.:Ρ
Που να δεις τι κάνω όταν είναι να γυμνάσω αγαπημένες μυικές ομάδες.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Nοσηρή (αν είσαι εδώ),πάνω σε αυτό που με ρώτησες για την ζέστη.
> Την θεωρώ δικαιολογία σε τέτοια θέματα.:Ρ
> Που να δεις τι κάνω όταν είναι να γυμνάσω αγαπημένες μυικές ομάδες.


Τι να σου πω.. Εγω δε μπορω να κουνηθω όντως μεσα στη ζέστη. Γίνομαι τελείως δυσλειτουργικη

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Τι να σου πω.. Εγω δε μπορω να κουνηθω όντως να κουνηθω μεσα στη ζέστη. Γίνομαι τελείως δυσλειτουργικη


Δεν μπορείς την γυμναστική με ζέστη,ή γενικά με την ζέστη είσαι δυσλειτουργική?
Και όσο περίεργο και να σου φανεί,αγαπημένη μου μυική ομάδα δεν είναι το στήθος ή τα χέρια(όπως συμβαίνει με πολλούς άνδρες).

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Δεν μπορείς την γυμναστική με ζέστη,ή γενικά με την ζέστη είσαι δυσλειτουργική?
> Και όσο περίεργο και να σου φανεί,αγαπημένη μου μυική ομάδα δεν είναι το στήθος ή τα χέρια(όπως συμβαίνει με πολλούς άνδρες).


Γενικά είμαι με τη ζέστη. Το καλοκαίρι σαν εποχή δε το αγαπώ καθολου. Περιμένω να φύγει πως και πως....

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Γενικά είμαι με τη ζέστη. Το καλοκαίρι σαν εποχή δε το αγαπώ καθολου. Περιμένω να φύγει πως και πως....


Πολύ νερό τότε,air condition κλπ.

Εγώ τι να πω που διαβάζω για μεταπτυχιακό με την ζέστη? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Πολύ νερό τότε,air condition κλπ.
> 
> Εγώ τι να πω που διαβάζω για μεταπτυχιακό με την ζέστη?


Εμ στο δωμάτιο δεν εχω air και εχω και υπερβολική υγρασία.. Ειναι θάνατος... Εσυ χαρά στο κουράγιο σου...

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Εμ στο δωμάτιο δεν εχω air και εχω και υπερβολική υγρασία.. Ειναι θάνατος... Εσυ χαρά στο κουράγιο σου...


Oh,that sounds bad!

Τι να κάνω ρε κορίτσι,δεν μπορώ κι αλλιώς.
Αν έχω μια ύλη αχανή,και οι εξετάσεις είναι τον Οκτώβρη,θέλει δουλειά!
Ο *(αυστηρώς σκέτος)* καφές πάει σύννεφο...

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Oh,that sounds bad!
> 
> Τι να κάνω ρε κορίτσι,δεν μπορώ κι αλλιώς.
> Αν έχω μια ύλη αχανή,και οι εξετάσεις είναι τον Οκτώβρη,θέλει δουλειά!
> Ο *(αυστηρώς σκέτος)* καφές πάει σύννεφο...


Σκέτος καφες; πως μπορειτε ορισμένοι... Εγω τον πίνω μόνο μέτριο..

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Σκέτος καφες; πως μπορειτε ορισμένοι... Εγω τον πίνω μόνο μέτριο..


Εγώ και η ζάχαρη μακριά κι αγαπημένοι.
Ο σκέτος σε κάνει turbo,trust me...

Wish me luck girl!

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Εγώ και η ζάχαρη μακριά κι αγαπημένοι.
> Ο σκέτος σε κάνει turbo,trust me...
> 
> Wish me luck girl!


Εγω παλι με τη ζάχαρη ειμαστε κολλητες... Αντε καλο διάβασμα!!

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Thanks a lot!

----------


## Constantly curious

Σκέφτομαι πόσες ακόμα φωτιές αλλά και ακραίες καιρικές συνθήκες θα κυλήσει το καλοκαίρι. Συλληπητηρια στις οικογένειες που έχασαν ανθρώπους  :Frown:  πόση καταστροφή...

----------


## thlimenamatia

> Σκέφτομαι πόσες ακόμα φωτιές αλλά και ακραίες καιρικές συνθήκες θα κυλήσει το καλοκαίρι. Συλληπητηρια στις οικογένειες που έχασαν ανθρώπους  πόση καταστροφή...


κριμα ολοι οι ανθρωποι. πραγματικα ολη τη μερα το σκεφτομαι. ποσο τραγικο ολο αυτο. γενικα ολες αυτες οι καταστασεις. μακαρι ποτε κανενας να μην ζησει τετοια κακα.

----------


## Constantly curious

Καθε καλοκαίρι οι εμπρησμοί δίνουν και παίρνουν. Λες και είναι κάτι φυσιολογικό κατέληξε. Μετά φυσικά βλέπεις κάτι βιλαρες να αχνοφεγγουν. Όσον αφορά τα καιρικά φαινόμενα... Έχουν μιλήσει για την κλιματική αλλαγή αλλά... ! Το γεγονός ότι είχαν πάρει χρήματα μέσω ΕΣΠΑ και ποτέ δεν διορθωθηκαν κάποιες υποδομές;;; Δηλαδή από που να το πιάσεις και που να το αφήσεις; για αυτό το λόγο έχω σιχαθεί να ακουω τον παπαγαλιστικο πρόλογο κυβερνησεων και λυπάμαι βαθύτατα όταν συμβαίνουν τραγικά γεγονότα. Δεν ξέρω αν πράγματι βοηθούν τους ανθρώπους οπότε δεν θέλω να είμαι αυστηρη αλλά αν σε μια ώρα χάσεις άνθρωπο χάσεις το σπίτι σου τότε;;; για τα γεγονότα πέρυσι στο μάτι ( συγνώμη αν έγραψα λάθος) δεν έχω δει ένα ρεπορτάζ στο σήμερα πως βοήθησαν τόσους ανθρώπους. Σιγή.
Δεν βγάζουν άκρη με τις αρχές και τσακώνονται για το ποιος φταίει εν τέλει. Το πρώτο που σκέφτηκα τότε ήταν ποιος θα στηρίξει ψυχολογικά τους επιζώντες;;; να καίγεται το παιδί σου και εσύ να ζεις; ποιος το αντέχει; βαραίνω το κλίμα θα μου πεις... Μα είναι γεγονότα που έπρεπε να γίνουν μεγάλα μαθήματα!!!!!!

----------


## DrugUser

Ο καφές επιβάλλεται να πίνετε σκέτος για να λέγεται καφές. Άμα βάλεις κάτι άλλο τότε παύει να είναι καφές και τότε λέγεται κοκτέιλ καφέ.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Ο καφές επιβάλλεται να πίνετε σκέτος για να λέγεται καφές. Άμα βάλεις κάτι άλλο τότε παύει να είναι καφές και τότε λέγεται κοκτέιλ καφέ.


Πολυ αυστηρο σε βρίσκω

----------


## DrugUser

Αυτή είναι η άποψη μου για τον καφέ...τουλάχιστον εγώ έτσι τον πίνω. Πέρσι το χειμώνα είπα να βάλω δοκιμαστικά λίγη ζάχαρη για να δω τι καταλαβαίνουν όσοι τον πίνουν με ζάχαρη.......και αηδίασα.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Εγω δε μπορώ να τον πιω σκετο.. Εχω προσπαθήσει αλλα δεν..... 


> Αυτή είναι η άποψη μου για τον καφέ...τουλάχιστον εγώ έτσι τον πίνω. Πέρσι το χειμώνα είπα να βάλω δοκιμαστικά λίγη ζάχαρη για να δω τι καταλαβαίνουν όσοι τον πίνουν με ζάχαρη.......και αηδίασα.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Nα μαι κι εγώ!

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Εγω εχω παει στον κολλητο για ταινία... Έχουμε βάλει μια που ελπίζουμε να ειναι θρίλερ
Τι κανετε εσείς παιδάκια; που βοσκετε;

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Εγω εχω παει στον κολλητο για ταινία... Έχουμε βάλει μια που ελπίζουμε να ειναι θρίλερ
> Τι κανετε εσείς παιδάκια; που βοσκετε;


Ήμασταν gym!
Ήταν back day,και η back day δεν χάνεται.
Ακυρώνουμε και εξόδους για αυτήν....

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Θρίλερ ακούω.
Ποια ταινία?

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Θρίλερ ακούω.
> Ποια ταινία?


Hatchet λεγεται το 4ο του 2017..αγκαλια με λουκουμάδες

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Hatchet λεγεται το 4ο του 2017..αγκαλια με λουκουμάδες


Δεν την έχω ακουστά.
Είμαι πιο κλασσικος στα θρίλερ,ξέρεις Silence of the Lambs και έτσι.

Λουκουμάδες?Πφφφφφφφφφφφφ φφ. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Δεν την έχω ακουστά.
> Είμαι πιο κλασσικος στα θρίλερ,ξέρεις Silence of the Lambs και έτσι.
> 
> Λουκουμάδες?Πφφφφφφφφφφφφ φφ.


Με το φαγητό με δελεασε και ετρεξα αλλιως το κουνουσα απο το σπιτι; βέβαια σημερα εχει φουλ ωραιο δροσερό καιρο

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Με το φαγητό με δελεασε και ετρεξα αλλιως το κουνουσα απο το σπιτι; βέβαια σημερα εχει φουλ ωραιο δροσερό καιρο


Ε για την μάσα πας,πες την αλήθεια. :Stick Out Tongue: 

Εμείς έχουμε ζέστη και σήμερα,άσε!

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Ξεκαθαρα παω για να φαω.
Λεω οχι σε φαι; εδω εχει αέρα. Με ζακέτα και κρυωνα


> Ε για την μάσα πας,πες την αλήθεια.
> 
> Εμείς έχουμε ζέστη και σήμερα,άσε!

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Ξεκαθαρα παω για να φαω.
> Λεω οχι σε φαι; εδω εχει αέρα. Με ζακέτα και κρυωνα


Δεν φέρνετε λίγο δροσερό αέρα και εδώ προς τα βορειότερα?

Πωωω,είμαι κομμάτια τώρα λέμε.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Δεν φέρνετε λίγο δροσερό αέρα και εδώ προς τα βορειότερα?
> 
> Πωωω,είμαι κομμάτια τώρα λέμε.


Και εγώ ψιλονυσταζω αλλα εχουμε μελλον ακομα.... Κλασσικά μετα ταξί και σπίτι.
 κοπιαστε

----------


## Constantly curious

Δεν είδα καθόλου τιβι χειμώνα. Μόλις ανακάλυψα τη Μορφη Χαμπος. Τι μορφαρα ο Χαράλαμπος σε αυτό το βίντεο!!!! Είχε υποστεί λεκτικό και σωματικό bullying ανέφερε : ( https://youtu.be/w7GQbjQFRGg

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Και εγώ ψιλονυσταζω αλλα εχουμε μελλον ακομα.... Κλασσικά μετα ταξί και σπίτι.
>  κοπιαστε


Είμαι ο μόνος που θα ελεγε όχι,*κσεκάθαρα*. :Stick Out Tongue: 

Εγω για την ταινια θα ερχομουν!

----------


## thlimenamatia

να ρωτησω κατι ασχετο αν καποιος γνωριζει. οταν σου στελνει καποιος στο gmail και του απαντας και σου ερχεται μνμ οτι η διευθυνση δεν υπαρχει. τι σημαινει;

----------


## Constantly curious

Νομίζω ότι υπάρχει μικρό λάθος ορθογραφικό στο Μάιλ και δεν βρίσκει τον χρήστη

----------


## thlimenamatia

μου ηρθε email και εκανα πανω του αμεσως απαντηση. δηλαδη δεν γραφω το email του αλλα του κανω απαντηση.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

βλεπω καποιους τελευταια που νομιζουν οτι θα με αποβλακωσουν και μετα θα μου φυτεψουν κανενα βυσμα στο κεφαλι για να με κανουν οτι θελουν γι αυτο και τους αντιμετωπιζω ετσι οπως τους αξιζει

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> βλεπω καποιους τελευταια που νομιζουν οτι θα με αποβλακωσουν και μετα θα μου φυτεψουν κανενα βυσμα στο κεφαλι για να με κανουν οτι θελουν γι αυτο και τους αντιμετωπιζω ετσι οπως τους αξιζει


Ποιους; και τι εννοείς ακριβώς;

----------


## Constantly curious

Όταν έχω απαντήσει και μ9υ έχει επιστραφει το έχω θεωρήσει σπαμ η λάθος δικτύου κ δεν έχω ξανά ασχοληθεί. Αν είναι κάτι επείγον ζήτησε εναλλακτικό. Εύχομαι να βρεις άκρη.

----------


## thlimenamatia

ευχαριστω.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Και εγώ ψιλονυσταζω αλλα εχουμε μελλον ακομα.... Κλασσικά μετα ταξί και σπίτι.
>  κοπιαστε


Πως παει το θριλερ?

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Ήταν κωμωδια και θριλερ.. Εγω γελασα πάντως.. Τελος η ταινια, πηρα ταξακι γύρισα.. 3. 50 ευρω φαντασου ποσο κοντα ήταν 


> Πως παει το θριλερ?

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Ήταν κωμωδια και θριλερ.. Εγω γελασα πάντως.. Τελος η ταινια, πηρα ταξακι γύρισα.. 3. 50 ευρω φαντασου ποσο κοντα ήταν


Κατάλαβα!

Σε λίγο θα πάω για νάνι εγώ.Είπαμε,ήταν back day σήμερα.
Άνοιξα θεμα,αν θες τσέκαρε.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Το ειδα αλλα δεν εχω να σχολιασω κατι  :Smile:  


> Κατάλαβα!
> 
> Σε λίγο θα πάω για νάνι εγώ.Είπαμε,ήταν back day σήμερα.
> Άνοιξα θεμα,αν θες τσέκαρε.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Το ειδα αλλα δεν εχω να σχολιασω κατι


Οk then.
Tους τσάκισες τους λουκουμάδες?

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Οk then.
> Tους τσάκισες τους λουκουμάδες?


Να ταν και άλλοι τωρα τρωω βραδινό και μετα και εγώ νανι

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Να ταν και άλλοι τωρα τρωω βραδινό και μετα και εγώ νανι


Βραδυνό τώρααααααα?

Καλά πρέπει να με δεις όταν βγαίνω εξω.
Οι άλλοι ξέρω εγω πίνουν αλκόολ,εγώ Radler.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Ε αφου τώρα γυρισα να μην φαω; και ειναι και βαρυ φαγητο


> Βραδυνό τώρααααααα?
> 
> Καλά πρέπει να με δεις όταν βγαίνω εξω.
> Οι άλλοι ξέρω εγω πίνουν αλκόολ,εγώ Radler.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Ε αφου τώρα γυρισα να μην φαω; και ειναι και βαρυ φαγητο


Ε μου φαίνεται αργά για βραδυνό.
Εκτός αν είναι κανένα γιαουρτάκι.

Καληνύχτα.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Ρεβυθια.. Καλη ξεκούραση 


> Ε μου φαίνεται αργά για βραδυνό.
> Εκτός αν είναι κανένα γιαουρτάκι.
> 
> Καληνύχτα.

----------


## DrugUser

12 αργά για βραδυνό; Για μένα είναι μεσημεριανό τέτοια ώρα, βραδυνό τρώω μετά την Ανατολή του ηλίου.

Και παραπονιέστε για τη ζέστη μετά...εμ άμα είστε όρθιοι ντάλα μεσημέρι στις 4 που έχει κουφόβραση λογικό είναι.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> 12 αργά για βραδυνό; Για μένα είναι μεσημεριανό τέτοια ώρα, βραδυνό τρώω μετά την Ανατολή του ηλίου.
> 
> Και παραπονιέστε για τη ζέστη μετά...εμ άμα είστε όρθιοι ντάλα μεσημέρι στις 4 που έχει κουφόβραση λογικό είναι.


Εγω 4 ξυπνάω. Μεχρι να συνέλθω να πιω καφε να φαω και κάτι εχει περασει η ωρα.. Γενικα δεν εχω ωρες φαγητού. Οποτε πεινασω θα φαω ειτε ειναι 12 το βράδυ ειτε 6 το πρωι

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Ρεβυθια.. Καλη ξεκούραση


Kαλά,τώρα το είδα.
Ότι να ναι είμαι όμως. :Stick Out Tongue: 

Πως πάει?

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Kαλά,τώρα το είδα.
> Ότι να ναι είμαι όμως.
> 
> Πως πάει?


Οτι ξύπνησα. Κάμερες έβαλες; βρε γρουσούζικο.... Χθες με πεθανε το στομαχι μου... Πονούσα μεχρι το πρωι... Απο τις ελάχιστες φορές που συμβαίνει γιατί έχω πολυ γερο στομάχι

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Οτι ξύπνησα. Κάμερες έβαλες; βρε γρουσούζικο.... Χθες με πεθανε το στομαχι μου... Πονούσα μεχρι το πρωι... Απο τις ελάχιστες φορές που συμβαίνει γιατί έχω πολυ γερο στομάχι


Εγώ γρουσούζικο?Με πληγώνεις τώρα :Stick Out Tongue: 
Περαστικά κορίτσι.

Εγώ είμαι λίγο πιασμένος στην πλάτη από χθες.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Εγώ γρουσούζικο?Με πληγώνεις τώρα
> Περαστικά κορίτσι.
> 
> Εγώ είμαι λίγο πιασμένος στην πλάτη από χθες.


Περαστικα και σε σενα..

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Περαστικα και σε σενα..


Θενκ γιου!
Εντάξει,λίγο πιασμένος είμαι.

Όχι όπως την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα...

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Θενκ γιου!
> Εντάξει,λίγο πιασμένος είμαι.
> 
> Όχι όπως την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα...


Εσυ πας και σακατευεσαι;

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Εσυ πας και σακατευεσαι;


Τι εννοείς Βίρνα,μίλα ξεκάθαρα. :Stick Out Tongue: 

Εννοείς ότι πάω και δίνω πόνο?

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Τι εννοείς Βίρνα,μίλα ξεκάθαρα.
> 
> Εννοείς ότι πάω και δίνω πόνο?


Εννοώ οτι το παρακάνεις... Εντωμεταξύ το στομάχι μου θα απογειωθεί. Έχουμε πα******κια

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Εννοώ οτι το παρακάνεις... Εντωμεταξύ το στομάχι μου θα απογειωθεί. Έχουμε πα******κια


Καλά,δεν πάω και κάνω 40 σετ σαν κάτι άλλους.Ναι,έχω δει κάτι τέτοια και έχω φρικάρει.
Όμως είναι εθιστική η γυμναστική και για πάρτη της έχω απορρίψει εξόδους.
Αλλά δεν είμαι πάντα πιασμένος,μην φαντάζεσαι αυτό.

Είναι αρκετά χάλια?Και πάλι περαστικά.
Γενικά φάε ελαφρά σήμερα,μην φας τίποτα βαρύ και σε κάνει τούρμπο.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Καλά,δεν πάω και κάνω 40 σετ σαν κάτι άλλους.Ναι,έχω δει κάτι τέτοια και έχω φρικάρει.
> Όμως είναι εθιστική η γυμναστική και για πάρτη της έχω απορρίψει εξόδους.
> Αλλά δεν είμαι πάντα πιασμένος,μην φαντάζεσαι αυτό.
> 
> Είναι αρκετά χάλια?Και πάλι περαστικά.
> Γενικά φάε ελαφρά σήμερα,μην φας τίποτα βαρύ και σε κάνει τούρμπο.


Με τη μανα μου δε το κόβω.. Χαχα εγω εκανα πολυ ελαφρυα γυμναστική οποτε δεν πιανομουν ποτε

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Με τη μανα μου δε το κόβω.. Χαχα εγω εκανα πολυ ελαφρυα γυμναστική οποτε δεν πιανομουν ποτε


Σε παρακαλώ,χθες σήκωνα το βάρος μου σε κωπηλατική(σταυρωτή) και έκανα και κάμποσες ανοιχτές έλξεις.
Πως να μην πιαστώ? :Stick Out Tongue: 

Κάποτε,είχα δοκιμάσει για το στομάχι να πιω κοκα κόλα και μου πέρασε.
Μήπως να το δοκιμάσεις?Αλλά δεν θελω να σε πάρω στο λαιμο μου.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Σε παρακαλώ,χθες σήκωνα το βάρος μου σε κωπηλατική(σταυρωτή) και έκανα και κάμποσες ανοιχτές έλξεις.
> Πως να μην πιαστώ?
> 
> Κάποτε,είχα δοκιμάσει για το στομάχι να πιω κοκα κόλα και μου πέρασε.
> Μήπως να το δοκιμάσεις?Αλλά δεν θελω να σε πάρω στο λαιμο μου.


Δεν έχουμε αλλα θεωρω οτιδηποτε με αναψυχτικο θα βοηθουσε... Εχω μπυραλ αν ξέρεις. Τα αγαπω

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Δεν έχουμε αλλα θεωρω οτιδηποτε με αναψυχτικο θα βοηθουσε... Εχω μπυραλ αν ξέρεις. Τα αγαπω


Πρώτη φορά το ακούω!

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Πρώτη φορά το ακούω!


Δοκίμασε το. Ειναι το μονο αναψυχτκο που μου αρεσει

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Δοκίμασε το. Ειναι το μονο αναψυχτκο που μου αρεσει


Θα το έχω στα υπόψιν!

Το όνομα σου δηλώνει οτι η φαντασία σου είναι υπερβολική. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Θα το έχω στα υπόψιν!
> 
> Το όνομα σου δηλώνει οτι η φαντασία σου είναι υπερβολική.


Το νικ εννοείς μάλλον

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Το νικ εννοείς μάλλον


Oh yes,that's what I'm talking about!

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Oh yes,that's what I'm talking about!


Εχω εξηγήσει στο '' η εμπειρια μου με μια εμμονικη '' γιατί το εβαλα

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Εχω εξηγήσει στο '' η εμπειρια μου με μια εμμονικη '' γιατί το εβαλα


Oh,ok!
Let me check then!

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Eνδιαφέρον το nickname.
Και όχι,δεν θα χαρακτήριζα αρνητικά την επιλογή σου.
Ίσως σε κάποιους θα φαινόταν υπερβολική.
Εγώ θα σε χαρακτήριζα επιφυλακτική.Και καλά κάνεις.

Βέβαια,και εγώ για να διαβάσω αυτήν την περίοδο,βάζω φαντασία(που έλεγε κι ένα παλιο άσμα) :Stick Out Tongue: 
Μπας και κάνω λίγη δουλειά.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Επιπλέον:Ίσως αυτή η εμπειρία να σε έκανε να σκέφτεσαι το κάθε σενάριο.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Eνδιαφέρον το nickname.
> Και όχι,δεν θα χαρακτήριζα αρνητικά την επιλογή σου.
> Ίσως σε κάποιους θα φαινόταν υπερβολική.
> Εγώ θα σε χαρακτήριζα επιφυλακτική.Και καλά κάνεις.
> 
> Βέβαια,και εγώ για να διαβάσω αυτήν την περίοδο,βάζω φαντασία(που έλεγε κι ένα παλιο άσμα)
> Μπας και κάνω λίγη δουλειά.


Κανω πολυ ακραιες σκέψεις και συνήθως πέφτω μεσα. Εξου και το νοσηρή... Και πάντα ακούω '' ελα ρε Τανια υπερβολικη εισαι '' μεχρι που δικαιώνομαι... Πως αντέχεις να διαβάζεις μεσα στη ζέστη; εγω εχω διάσπαση προσοχης δε μπορώ να διαβάσω με τίποτα..

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Κανω πολυ ακραιες σκέψεις και συνήθως πέφτω μεσα. Εξου και το νοσηρή... Και πάντα ακούω '' ελα ρε Τανια υπερβολικη εισαι '' μεχρι που δικαιώνομαι... Πως αντέχεις να διαβάζεις μεσα στη ζέστη; εγω εχω διάσπαση προσοχης δε μπορώ να διαβάσω με τίποτα..


Δεν μπορώ να κάνω κι αλλιώς.
Πρέπει να έχω τον κώλο μου στρωμένο.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Δεν μπορώ να κάνω κι αλλιώς.
> Πρέπει να έχω τον κώλο μου στρωμένο.


Εγω περσυ που έπρεπε να μάθω τις ρατσες σκύλων /γατιών για το ιεκ αναγκαζομουν να τα γραφω για να μου μενουν..

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Εγω περσυ που έπρεπε να μάθω τις ρατσες σκύλων /γατιών για το ιεκ αναγκαζομουν να τα γραφω για να μου μενουν..


What the fuck?

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> What the fuck?


Δε μπορώ παιδί μου να συγκεντρωθω και να διαβάζω... Οποτε τα εγραφα και κατι μου εμεινε.... Τελικά με τα χιλια ζορια την εβγαλα τη σχολη

----------


## Constantly curious

Για τη ΔΕΠΥ πήγες κάπου συγκεκριμένα να εξεταστείς; νομίζω δίνουν ριταλιν αν και πολλοί γονείς φυσικά δεν θέλουν να ξεκινήσουν αγωγή τα παιδιά τους από μικρη ηλικία. Παλαιότερα δυστυχώς απλά τα έλεγαν μη καλούς μαθητές ή φασαριοζικα. Στεναχωριέμαι με αυτά.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

το συμπερασμα ειναι οτι αφου αρχισαν να βλεπουν οτι απετυχαν να με αποβλακωσουν παρα τις συνεχιζομενες προσπαθεις τοσο καιρο τωρα νομιζουν οτι θα με ψαρωσουν και θα σταματησω να μιλαω γιατι αυτο που τους διακρινει ειναι τα κομπλεξ και η καταχρηση εξουσιας με οπλο τους το φοβο νομιζουν οτι καπιοι ειναι επειδη εχουν συνηθισει να χειριζονται ανοητους χωρις μυαλο που τους κανουν οτι θελουν σα τα προβατα που τα ελεγχει ο τσοπανος

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Δε μπορώ παιδί μου να συγκεντρωθω και να διαβάζω... Οποτε τα εγραφα και κατι μου εμεινε.... Τελικά με τα χιλια ζορια την εβγαλα τη σχολη


Το είπα σχετικά με την ύλη που είχες να μάθεις.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

πιστευα αλλα και πιστευω οτι ολα τα προβληματα των ανθρωπων αρχισαν απ τη τηλεοραση και τα εργα ακαταληλα για ανηλικους που εβλεπαν οσο νομιζαν οτι ανακαλυψαν κατι σπουδαιο επειδη τους ειπαν να μη τα δουν

αν παρατηρισει κανεις τους περισσοτερους ανθρωπους θα προσεξει οτι συνηθως εχουν φοβιες σχετικα με το θανατο μηπως τους σκοτωσουν και ολα αυτα που λενε ειναι ιδια σχεδον με τα εργα στη τηλεοραση με βια πολεμο αληλοσκοτωμους κλπ

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Για τη ΔΕΠΥ πήγες κάπου συγκεκριμένα να εξεταστείς; νομίζω δίνουν ριταλιν αν και πολλοί γονείς φυσικά δεν θέλουν να ξεκινήσουν αγωγή τα παιδιά τους από μικρη ηλικία. Παλαιότερα δυστυχώς απλά τα έλεγαν μη καλούς μαθητές ή φασαριοζικα. Στεναχωριέμαι με αυτά.


Καλησπέρα... Αν λες για μενα οχι.. Απο παιδακι δυσκολευομουν να συγκεντρωθω στο διάβασμα και θυμαμαι σε καθε εξέταση να γράφω ολόκληρα κείμενα για να μου μενουν. Τωρα που επρεπε να διαβάσω περσυ για τη σχολη ηταν ακομα χειρότερα.. Δε μπορουσα να συγκεντρωθω με τιποτα οσο και να μου αρεσε σαν θέμα μιας που λατρεύω τα ζωάκια..

Τι κανετε κατα τα αλλα; εγω οτι μπηκα σπίτι και προσπαθώ να συνέλθω μπροστά απο τον ανεμιστήρα μου (ζωή να χει)

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Leg day,abs και ραχιαίοι.
Τι λες να κάνουμε;χιχιχχι

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Leg day,abs και ραχιαίοι.
> Τι λες να κάνουμε;χιχιχχι


Εγω πνιγω τον πονο μου σε κεφτεδακια

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Το στομάχι πως πάει;

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Το στομάχι πως πάει;


Καλα αλλα δ3 το βλεπω να κραταει πολυ

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Αυριο θα είναι καλυτερα

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Θέλετε να γελάσετε με τη ψυχή σας; ετοιμαζω τα κεφτεδακια μου τρωω τα 8 απο τα 10,λεω κάτι δε παει καλα.. Αλλα νομιζω οτι ηταν αναμικτος με χοιρινο που δε τρωω.. Παω να δω ημερομηνία ληξης και εχει ληξει απο το 2018.ΑΠΟ ΤΟ 2018..Παει παιδια με χάνετε... Τα λεμε στον αλλον κοσμο συντομα!!

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Θέλετε να γελάσετε με τη ψυχή σας; ετοιμαζω τα κεφτεδακια μου τρωω τα 8 απο τα 10,λεω κάτι δε παει καλα.. Αλλα νομιζω οτι ηταν αναμικτος με χοιρινο που δε τρωω.. Παω να δω ημερομηνία ληξης και εχει ληξει απο το 2018.ΑΠΟ ΤΟ 2018..Παει παιδια με χάνετε... Τα λεμε στον αλλον κοσμο συντομα!!


Ρε εσύ,θα σε μαλώσω.
Τα προσέχουμε αυτά!

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Ρε εσύ,θα σε μαλώσω.
> Τα προσέχουμε αυτά!


Εγω γελάω ακομα όπως και η μανα μου.. Γιατί η θεα ενώ είδα περίεργη γεύση ήμουν τοσο κοιλιοδουλη που δε σταματησα... Ελπίζω να ειμαι τυχερή και να μη πάθω καμια δηλητηριαση γιατί εχω υποχρεώσεις αυριο να βγάλω

----------


## DrugUser

Εγώ είχα φάει κάποτε κάτι πίτες για σουβλάκια οι οποίες είχαν βγάλει μούχλα. Τις έφαγα γιατί λυπήθηκα να τις πετάξω....άμα αναλογιστείς ότι ο τύπος στην καντίνα δεν έχει πλύνει τα χέρια του μετά το κατούρημα, και ότι στα μακ ένας θεός ξέρει τι βάζουν μέσα...το να φας ληγμένο φαγητό δεν είναι κάτι....

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Εγώ είχα φάει κάποτε κάτι πίτες για σουβλάκια οι οποίες είχαν βγάλει μούχλα. Τις έφαγα γιατί λυπήθηκα να τις πετάξω....άμα αναλογιστείς ότι ο τύπος στην καντίνα δεν έχει πλύνει τα χέρια του μετά το κατούρημα, και ότι στα μακ ένας θεός ξέρει τι βάζουν μέσα...το να φας ληγμένο φαγητό δεν είναι κάτι....


Όντως δεν ήταν κάτι ποσο αναίσθητος οργανισμός

----------


## Georgewww

> Θέλετε να γελάσετε με τη ψυχή σας; ετοιμαζω τα κεφτεδακια μου τρωω τα 8 απο τα 10,λεω κάτι δε παει καλα.. Αλλα νομιζω οτι ηταν αναμικτος με χοιρινο που δε τρωω.. Παω να δω ημερομηνία ληξης και εχει ληξει απο το 2018.ΑΠΟ ΤΟ 2018..Παει παιδια με χάνετε... Τα λεμε στον αλλον κοσμο συντομα!!


εγω τα πεταω ολα μια μερα πριν ληξουν .. αν το γαλα δηλαδη μπορει να καταναλωθει μεχρι σημερα... σημερα το πεταω  :Smile: 
8 κεφτεδακια.. γουρουνιασες παλι, τρωγε και λιγο σαλτα να αραιωσει λιγο το λιπος απο το κρεας...

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> εγω τα πεταω ολα μια μερα πριν ληξουν .. αν το γαλα δηλαδη μπορει να καταναλωθει μεχρι σημερα... σημερα το πεταω 
> 8 κεφτεδακια.. γουρουνιασες παλι, τρωγε και λιγο σαλτα να αραιωσει λιγο το λιπος απο το κρεας...


Τρωω πολυ γενικά και ατσαλα. Αλλα βαρος ετσι κ αλλιως δε παίρνω... Δεν το ειχα δει καν... Ελεγα στη μανα μου για πλακα οτι πήγε να με δολοφονήσει επειδή δεν το είχε πετάξει.. Απορω πως εμεινε ενα χρονο... Έχουμε και μια σταλια κατάψυξη

----------


## Georgewww

Καλα στην καταψυξη δε παθαινει κατι, ολα τα κακα ερχονται μετα το ξεπαγωμα και μετα το μαγειρεμα. Σημερα που θα βρεχει το βραδυ.. σκεφτείτε ενα καλο thread να ανοιξουμε να γινει πολεμος  :Smile:  
"Η ψυχολογία μας ανα ηλικία" ?
"Η ψυχολογία μας ανα χώρα"? (εδω θα θελει βοηθεια απο ανθρωπους εξωτερικου)
"Η καλυτερη (ψυχολογικά) μέρα της ζωής μου" ?
.
.
.
προτεινετε...

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Καλα στην καταψυξη δε παθαινει κατι, ολα τα κακα ερχονται μετα το ξεπαγωμα και μετα το μαγειρεμα. Σημερα που θα βρεχει το βραδυ.. σκεφτείτε ενα καλο thread να ανοιξουμε να γινει πολεμος  
> "Η ψυχολογία μας ανα ηλικία" ?
> "Η ψυχολογία μας ανα χώρα"? (εδω θα θελει βοηθεια απο ανθρωπους εξωτερικου)
> "Η καλυτερη (ψυχολογικά) μέρα της ζωής μου" ?
> .
> .
> .
> προτεινετε...


Ελπίζω βα μην έχεις δίκιο γιατί εχω να παω απο τον κολλητο μου να ταισω το γατι του μη γινω και λουτσα...

----------


## Georgewww

> Ελπίζω βα μην έχεις δίκιο γιατί εχω να παω απο τον κολλητο μου να ταισω το γατι του μη γινω και λουτσα...


Μη μπερδευεσαι... εγω ειμαι βορρά  :Smile:  
οποτε ΣΕ λεω τον καιρο για βόρεια χαχαχαχ και μη ξαναμιλησει κανεις για γατες και σκυλους μέχρι να παρω κι εγω.. γιατι ζηλεύω!

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Μη μπερδευεσαι... εγω ειμαι βορρά  
> οποτε ΣΕ λεω τον καιρο για βόρεια χαχαχαχ και μη ξαναμιλησει κανεις για γατες και σκυλους μέχρι να παρω κι εγω.. γιατι ζηλεύω!


Καλα μη νομίζεις δεν έχουμε και τεράστιες διάφορες. Και εδώ έβρεξε πριν 2 3 μερες. Ελπίζω σήμερα να έχει καλό καιρο γιατί έχω περπατημα με το σκασμένο του... Στον εχω δείξει τον γατοερωτα;

----------


## Georgewww

> Καλα μη νομίζεις δεν έχουμε και τεράστιες διάφορες. Και εδώ έβρεξε πριν 2 3 μερες. Ελπίζω σήμερα να έχει καλό καιρο γιατί έχω περπατημα με το σκασμένο του... Στον εχω δείξει τον γατοερωτα;


Για να καταλάβω .. βγάζετε τη γάτα βόλτα? Παίζει κάτι τέτοιο γενικά ? Λουράκι κι έτσι ? Η αγκαλιά?

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Για να καταλάβω .. βγάζετε τη γάτα βόλτα? Παίζει κάτι τέτοιο γενικά ? Λουράκι κι έτσι ? Η αγκαλιά?


Το έχουμε βγάλει μια φορα με λουράκι...

----------


## delos

σκεφτομαι οτι ειμαι μονος και οτι χρειαζομαι συνροφο

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Το έχουμε βγάλει μια φορα με λουράκι...


Nιαου!!!!!

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Nιαου!!!!!


Δεν είναι ενας κουκλος; θα τον εχω παρέα το βράδυ μαζι με τον δικό μου

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Δεν είναι ενας κουκλος; θα τον εχω παρέα το βράδυ μαζι με τον δικό μου


Oh yes!Αν και θα ήταν ακόμη καλύτερος σε total black version.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Oh yes!Αν και θα ήταν ακόμη καλύτερος σε total black version.


Ο τελειος δε γίνεται καλύτερος

----------


## Georgewww

> Δεν είναι ενας κουκλος; θα τον εχω παρέα το βράδυ μαζι με τον δικό μου


Πλάκα κάνεις , τι πρωτοτυπίες είναι αυτές? Μήπως γαβγίζει κιόλας? 

Παίζουν όμορφα ή θα έχουμε γατομαχιες, θα το πω στον κολλητό νομίζω δεν τον βγαζει ποτέ βόλτα, μόνο μπαλκόνι. 

Ε τι τα θες τα φάρμακα τότε , ζωαρα ρε, με boyfriend και γατουλες άντε μια καλή ταινία, άγχος 0  :Wink:  ...και κάνα κεφτεδάκι...

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Πλάκα κάνεις , τι πρωτοτυπίες είναι αυτές? Μήπως γαβγίζει κιόλας? 
> 
> Παίζουν όμορφα ή θα έχουμε γατομαχιες, θα το πω στον κολλητό νομίζω δεν τον βγαζει ποτέ βόλτα, μόνο μπαλκόνι. 
> 
> Ε τι τα θες τα φάρμακα τότε , ζωαρα ρε, με boyfriend και γατουλες άντε μια καλή ταινία, άγχος 0  ...και κάνα κεφτεδάκι...


Ηταν πολυ φοβισμένο το καημενο.. Αλλα πιστεύω συνηθίζουν...ε θα ειχα σπίτι ελεύθερο και δε θα εφερνα το κομενακι;

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Ο τελειος δε γίνεται καλύτερος


Σωστή σε βρισκω.
Απλα εγω έχω μια αδυναμία στο μαύρο

Creepy?

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Σωστή σε βρισκω.
> Απλα εγω έχω μια αδυναμία στο μαύρο
> 
> Creepy?


Πολυ συνηθισμένη προτίμηση για γατα οποτε δε θα το έλεγα

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Πολυ συνηθισμένη προτίμηση για γατα οποτε δε θα το έλεγα


Οχι μόνο σε γάτες.

Γενικά μου αρέσει το μαύρο σαν χρώμα.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Οχι μόνο σε γάτες.
> 
> Γενικά μου αρέσει το μαύρο σαν χρώμα.


Στους περισσότερους νομίζω..

----------


## Κύκνος

> Το έχουμε βγάλει μια φορα με λουράκι...


Είναι πολύ όμορφος! ♥

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Σε ευχαριστούμε κυκνακι 


> Είναι πολύ όμορφος!

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Έχει ταινιούλα απόψε το μενού Νοσηρή?

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Έχει ταινιούλα απόψε το μενού Νοσηρή?


Μπα βλέπω να ξερενομαστε

Εσυ τι θα κάνεις;

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Μπα βλέπω να ξερενομαστε
> 
> Εσυ τι θα κάνεις;


Μαλλον μέσα,γιατι ο καιρός εδώ είναι χαλια...

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Άρχισε να βρέχει!

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Άρχισε να βρέχει!


Εδω μαλλον οχι αλλα το απόγευμα φυσουσε

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Εδω μαλλον οχι αλλα το απόγευμα φυσουσε


Αντε,καλό χειμώνα!χαχαχαχα

----------


## Ορέστης

Ριξαν κροτιδες και βουιζουν τ αυτια μου.

----------


## Georgewww

Εδώ βρέχει. Πολύ ωραία. Αφού ταισαμε κοτόπουλο τις 6 γατούλες που μαζεύτηκαν κάτω από το μπαλκόνι, ώρα να απολαύσουμε βροχή και να γράψουμε στο το σκέφτεστε, .... τι?

Σκέφτομαι ότι είμαστε τυχεροί που ζούμε σε μια ειρηνική χώρα με ασφάλεια , έχουμε φαι ρεύμα νερό, ζέστη, φαρμακα, και εύχομαι μια μέρα ο Θεός με το Μέγα έλεος Του να Πει, ελάτε όλοι πάνω, στην αφθαρσία όπου ο πόνος και η στεναχώρια δεν έχει θέση, να αδειάσει η γη και ο Άδης  :Smile:

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Εγω σκεφτομαι οτι ενω κοιμήθηκα σα ζωο το απόγευμα παλι Νυσταζω...νομίζω δε χορταινω ποτε ύπνο με τα χαπια

----------


## thlimenamatia

την ειδα στο ονειρο μου. ηταν τοσο αληθινο. κοιμομουν ανασκελα και μπηκε στην αγκαλια μου τοσο τρυφερα και μου εδωσε ενα τρυφερο φιλι και ξυπνησα δυστυχως.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Kαλησπέρες!

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Kαλησπέρες!


Πως παει το διάβασμα;

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Πως παει το διάβασμα;


Μου πατάς τον κάλο τώρα!

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Πως παει το διάβασμα;


Για να συνεχίσω εδώ όσα λέγαμε στο θέμα του δελφινιού,και μην το χαλάμε κιόλας:
όταν ακούω να χαρακτηρίζονται ρηχοί,επιφανειακοί όσοι περιποιούνται τον εαυτό τους,θυμώνω.
ενώ όσοι μένουν λαπάδες κλπ,σώνει και καλά έχουν καλό χαρακτήρα,μυαλό κλπ.

Κάτι τέτοια διάβαζα σε συγκεκριμένο site.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Για να συνεχίσω εδώ όσα λέγαμε στο θέμα του δελφινιού,και μην το χαλάμε κιόλας:
> όταν ακούω να χαρακτηρίζονται ρηχοί,επιφανειακοί όσοι περιποιούνται τον εαυτό τους,θυμώνω.
> ενώ όσοι μένουν λαπάδες κλπ,σώνει και καλά έχουν καλό χαρακτήρα,μυαλό κλπ.
> 
> Κάτι τέτοια διάβαζα σε συγκεκριμένο site.


Γενικα εχω ακουσει πολλα που δε στεκουν οπως οτι οι υπέρβαροι ειναι Ακομπλεξάριστοι (γελαω) και ενα σωρο τετοια

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Γενικα εχω ακουσει πολλα που δε στεκουν οπως οτι οι υπέρβαροι ειναι Ακομπλεξάριστοι (γελαω) και ενα σωρο τετοια


Έχω στην παρέα μου 2 υπέρβαρες και είναι λίγο attention whores.
Εγώ ξέρω ότι ένας εμφανίσιμος είναι ακομπλεξάριστος.

Νομίζω ο καθένας θα ήθελε τον/την σύντροφο του περιποιημένο,αθλητικό/γυμνασμένο(*βασικό για τους άντρες,δεν συμφωνείς?*),ελκυστικό σε λίγες γραμμές.

Το site δεν το λεω για ευνόητους λόγους,αν και φαντάζομαι θα το βρήκες με την πρώτη.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Εγω παλι πιστεύω ότι οποιοδήποτε δεν ειναι ευχαριστημενος με το σωμα του και την εμφάνιση του εμφανίζει κόμπλεξ. Εχω στη παρέα μου παχύσαρκα η οποία μονιμα βγάζει κακια για τους άλλους. Ε ειναι ο ορισμος του κόμπλεξ. Οπότε ο μύθος αυτός καταρριπτεται


> Έχω στην παρέα μου 2 υπέρβαρες και είναι λίγο attention whores.
> Εγώ ξέρω ότι ένας εμφανίσιμος είναι ακομπλεξάριστος.
> 
> Νομίζω ο καθένας θα ήθελε τον/την σύντροφο του περιποιημένο,αθλητικό/γυμνασμένο(*βασικό για τους άντρες,δεν συμφωνείς?*),ελκυστικό σε λίγες γραμμές.
> 
> Το site δεν το λεω για ευνόητους λόγους,αν και φαντάζομαι θα το βρήκες με την πρώτη.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Εγω παλι πιστεύω ότι οποιοδήποτε δεν ειναι ευχαριστημενος με το σωμα του και την εμφάνιση του εμφανίζει κόμπλεξ. Εχω στη παρέα μου παχύσαρκα η οποία μονιμα βγάζει κακια για τους άλλους. Ε ειναι ο ορισμος του κόμπλεξ. Οπότε ο μύθος αυτός καταρριπτεται


Κλαπ,κλαπ,κλαπ,κλαπ,κλαπ,κλ π(ήχος χειροκροτήματος από Why για τα γραφόμενα της Νοσηρής).

Ρε εσύ,σε αυτές τις 2 φαίνομαι ξενέρωτος επειδή (πλέον) δεν πίνω αλκόολ,δεν καπνίζω,και έχω στόχο ένα γραμμωμένο κορμί.
Μάλλον είναι κομπλεξικές.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Κλαπ,κλαπ,κλαπ,κλαπ,κλαπ,κλ π(ήχος χειροκροτήματος από Why για τα γραφόμενα της Νοσηρής).
> 
> Ρε εσύ,σε αυτές τις 2 φαίνομαι ξενέρωτος επειδή (πλέον) δεν πίνω αλκόολ,δεν καπνίζω,και έχω στόχο ένα γραμμωμένο κορμί.
> Μάλλον είναι κομπλεξικές.


Καλα ουτε εγώ καπνιζω αλλα το ποτο μου το θέλω.. Χαλαρά σπίτι κρασάκι και μουσική. Εχω παρει και την άδεια του ψυχιατρου για το ποτό...

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Καλα ουτε εγώ καπνιζω αλλα το ποτο μου το θέλω.. Χαλαρά σπίτι κρασάκι και μουσική. Εχω παρει και την άδεια του ψυχιατρου για το ποτό...


Α εγώ έχω εναν στόχο,είπαμε. :Stick Out Tongue: 

Ας μην μιλήσω για τα κονέ που έχουν θελήσει μερικοί να μου κάνουν κατά καιρούς.
Είναι μεγάλη ιστορία και ξέρεις πόσες φορές με έχουν φέρει σε δύσκολη θέση?

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Εχω να σου πω να γελάσεις. Η κοιλιά μου μια περίοδο ηταν τελείως φλατ. Τώρα εχει λιγο λιπος χωρίς να φαίνεται και άσχημη. Ε οταν ήμουν φλατ λοιπον η παχύσαρκη που έχουμε στη παρεα (1.55 80 κιλα) μου λεει '' καλα δε ντρέπεσαι να βγεις έτσι έξω; '' επειδή δεν πεταγαν ξύγκια... Δλδ να τραβάς τα μαλλια σου

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Εχω να σου πω να γελάσεις. Η κοιλιά μου μια περίοδο ηταν τελείως φλατ. Τώρα εχει λιγο λιπος χωρίς να φαίνεται και άσχημη. Ε οταν ήμουν φλατ λοιπον η παχύσαρκη που έχουμε στη παρεα (1.55 80 κιλα) μου λεει '' καλα δε ντρέπεσαι να βγεις έτσι έξω; '' επειδή δεν πεταγαν ξύγκια... Δλδ να τραβάς τα μαλλια σου


Και εγώ έχω ακούσει κάτι παρόμοιες ομορφιές.
Που να ήμουν και κομμάτια,ripped δηλαδή.

Τώρα για τα κονέ που λέω πιο πάνω,δεν θέλω να το πω δημοσίως βέβαια.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Ευτυχώς εμενα δε μου καναν κονε ποτε γιατι παντα έβρισκα πολυ εύκολα σύντροφο... Αλλα μπορωνα φανταστώ τα κονε σου

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Ευτυχώς εμενα δε μου καναν κονε ποτε γιατι παντα έβρισκα πολυ εύκολα σύντροφο... Αλλα μπορωνα φανταστώ τα κονε σου


Εντάξει,εσύ είσαι και κουκλί,δεν χρειάζεσαι κονέ ρε Νοσηρή.

Τι φαντάζεσαι?Να δω τις ικανότητες σου ως medium.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Φτυσε με μη με ματιάσεις Φαντάστηκα οτι θα σου έκαναν κονε με κοπελες με παραπάνω κιλα. 


> Εντάξει,εσύ είσαι και κουκλί,δεν χρειάζεσαι κονέ ρε Νοσηρή.
> 
> Τι φαντάζεσαι?Να δω τις ικανότητες σου ως medium.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Φτυσε με μη με ματιάσεις Φαντάστηκα οτι θα σου έκαναν κονε με κοπελες με παραπάνω κιλα.


Μα την αλήθεια λέω.Για να βρίσκεις πολύ εύκολα είσαι κουκλί.Συν την φώτο τις προάλλες.

Μάγισσα είσαι ρε εσύ?
Ας μην μιλήσω για τις δικαιολογίες που έβρισκαν.

Τώρα που είπες για την παχύσαρκη της παρέας σου,άσε τι φαντάστηκα.
Αν είστε στην ίδια παρέα χρόνια,φαντάζομαι πως θα έκανε,αν τύχαινε να σκάσεις μύτη με κανέναν καλογυμνασμένο ψηλό μορφονιό...

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Μα αν ηταν ομορφες θα ειχαν ανάγκη απο κονε; η συγκεκριμένη εχει παραδεχτεί σε κοινό μας φιλο οτι ζηλεύει κλπ. Τωρα ο φίλος μου ειναι αρκετα όμορφος ψηλος αδυνατος... Και εχει φαει τα λυσσακα της. Της εχω ρίξει άκυρο σε κάποιους εξόδους και δε μπορεί να το χωνέψει. Χωρια που απαιτεί να τον αφήσω και να πάμε εκδρομή εξωτερικό... Της εξήγησα οτι δε μπορώ να τον αφήσω... Δε λεω καλα περνάμε και έχουμε παει μαζι 3 ταξίδια στο εξωτερικό αλλα τύχαινε να ειμαι ελεύθερη τουλάχιστον τις 2 φορες. Τωρα δε μπορεί να το χωνεψει με τίποτα ότι ειμαι σε κάποια σχέση. Μου λεει συνεχεια να χωρίσω χωρίς να εχουμε σοβαρα θέματα και αλλα τέτοια ωραια


> Μα την αλήθεια λέω.Για να βρίσκεις πολύ εύκολα είσαι κουκλί.Συν την φώτο τις προάλλες.
> 
> Μάγισσα είσαι ρε εσύ?
> Ας μην μιλήσω για τις δικαιολογίες που έβρισκαν.
> 
> Τώρα που είπες για την παχύσαρκη της παρέας σου,άσε τι φαντάστηκα.
> Αν είστε στην ίδια παρέα χρόνια,φαντάζομαι πως θα έκανε,αν τύχαινε να σκάσεις μύτη με κανέναν καλογυμνασμένο ψηλό μορφονιό...

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Μα αν ηταν ομορφες θα ειχαν ανάγκη απο κονε; η συγκεκριμένη εχει παραδεχτεί σε κοινό μας φιλο οτι ζηλεύει κλπ. Τωρα ο φίλος μου ειναι αρκετα όμορφος ψηλος αδυνατος... Και εχει φαει τα λυσσακα της. Της εχω ρίξει άκυρο σε κάποιους εξόδους και δε μπορεί να το χωνέψει. Χωρια που απαιτεί να τον αφήσω και να πάμε εκδρομή εξωτερικό... Της εξήγησα οτι δε μπορώ να τον αφήσω... Δε λεω καλα περνάμε και έχουμε παει μαζι 3 ταξίδια στο εξωτερικό αλλα τύχαινε να ειμαι ελεύθερη τουλάχιστον τις 2 φορες. Τωρα δε μπορεί να το χωνεψει με τίποτα ότι ειμαι σε κάποια σχέση. Μου λεει συνεχεια να χωρίσω χωρίς να εχουμε σοβαρα θέματα και αλλα τέτοια ωραια


Όχι,για εσένα λέω ότι δεν έχεις ανάγκη από κονέ,λόγω εμφάνισης.

Γενικά πολύ κόμπλεξ βγάζει,τοξική μου φαίνεται.
Γιατί δεν την κάνεις πέρα?

Τις δικαιολογίες που μου έλεγαν,μπορώ να σου τις πω ιδιωτικώς?Αν θες βεβαια.Και μετα ξανακλείνεις.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Όχι,για εσένα λέω ότι δεν έχεις ανάγκη από κονέ,λόγω εμφάνισης.
> 
> Γενικά πολύ κόμπλεξ βγάζει,τοξική μου φαίνεται.
> Γιατί δεν την κάνεις πέρα?
> 
> Τις δικαιολογίες που μου έλεγαν,μπορώ να σου τις πω ιδιωτικώς?Αν θες βεβαια.Και μετα ξανακλείνεις.


Τα πρώτα χρόνια πρόσβαλε συνέχεια. Τωρα εχει διορθωθεί αλλα τη βλέπω οτι δεν αντέχει να εχω σχέσεις και μου λεει συνεχεια να χωρίσω. Δε γίνεται να γίνει πέρα γιατί ειναι συγγενής του κολλητού μου. Μπορείς να τα αναφέρεις εδω απεξω απεξω για να μην τα ανοιγοκλεινω;

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

.....................................

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Μα δεν ειναι βασικό να εισαι με κάποια που θα σε ελκυει ερωτικά; δε μπορω να καταλάβω το σκεπτικό τους. Εγω δε θα πιεζομουν ποτε να ήμουν με καποιον που δε με καλύπτει εμφανισιακα.. Και δε σου λέω να βρω κανα μοντέλο αλλα ρε παιδί μου να μου κάνει το κλικ.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

...............

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Εμενα ευτυχώς δεν έχουν προσπαθήσει να μου κανουν κονε.. Τους επιλέγω μόνη μου..Αν και εχω μια κρίση γαμησε τα χαχα

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Μα δεν ειναι βασικό να εισαι με κάποια που θα σε ελκυει ερωτικά; δε μπορω να καταλάβω το σκεπτικό τους. Εγω δε θα πιεζομουν ποτε να ήμουν με καποιον που δε με καλύπτει εμφανισιακα.. Και δε σου λέω να βρω κανα μοντέλο αλλα ρε παιδί μου να μου κάνει το κλικ.



Θες κι άλλο?
Όλα αυτά τα ''ωραία'' σχόλια,ενισχύουν περισσότερο την σωματοδυσμορφική διαταραχή με την οποία έχω διαγνωστεί.
Αν την έχεις ακουστά βέβαια.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Δε γνωρίζω οχι.. ασ γελασουμε και λίγο

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Εμενα ευτυχώς δεν έχουν προσπαθήσει να μου κανουν κονε.. Τους επιλέγω μόνη μου..Αν και εχω μια κρίση γαμησε τα χαχα


Είπαμε,σε εσένα δεν τα κάνουν γιατί είσαι κουκλί.

Και εγώ είμαι επιλεκτικός,όχι εκλεκτικός!Προσοχή στις λέξεις!
Δεν είπα και εγώ την δίμετρη μοντέλα.
Αλλά από το μέτριο που θέλουν να μου γνωρίσουν κάποιοι,και το τοπ,υπάρχει μια μεγάλη απόσταση.

Όπως και σε εσένα για τους άντρες(υποθέτω),και σε εμένα αρέσει η γυναίκα να περιποιείται τον εαυτό της.
Λογικό δεν είναι?

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Δε γνωρίζω οχι.. ασ γελασουμε και λίγο


Πάντα γελάω με τον Αρκά.

Ορίστε τι εστί σωματοδυσμορφική.
http://www.mkarapatsia.gr/archives/6213

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Είπαμε,σε εσένα δεν τα κάνουν γιατί είσαι κουκλί.
> 
> Και εγώ είμαι επιλεκτικός,όχι εκλεκτικός!Προσοχή στις λέξεις!
> Δεν είπα και εγώ την δίμετρη μοντέλα.
> Αλλά από το μέτριο που θέλουν να μου γνωρίσουν κάποιοι,και το τοπ,υπάρχει μια μεγάλη απόσταση.
> 
> Όπως και σε εσένα για τους άντρες(υποθέτω),και σε εμένα αρέσει η γυναίκα να περιποιείται τον εαυτό της.
> Λογικό δεν είναι?


Καλα εντάξει μια απλη κοπελα ειμαι,μέτρια θα ελεγα σε εμφάνιση. Τίποτα ξεχωριστό. Απλα προσεχω πολυ τα κιλα και ενίοτε γυμνάζομαι.. Δε ξερω αν το ειχα συζητήσει μαζί σου δεν εχω καλη μνήμη σταματησα γιατί ενιωθα δυσφορια με τις αγαπημένες μου ασκήσεις... Καθίσματα προβολές... Δε ξερω τι φαση ηταν.. Σε σημειο να νομίζω θα λιποθυμησω και παλμοι να φτάνουν τους 180.. Θελω να παω σε καρδιολόγο που ετσι κ αλλιως πρέπει να κανω τριπλεξ να του το αναφέρω για να πάρω την αδεια του.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Ναι μαζί το είχαμε συζητήσει.
Και πολυ καλά κανεις και σε περιποιείσαι.

Αλλα μάλλον είσαι πολύ καλύτερη απο αυτό που λες.
Συμφωνείς με οτι είπα πιο πάνω;

Να πας να το δεις αυτό το θεμα με τους παλμούς.Η υγεια above all.

Όταν μπορείς διάβασε αυτό για την διαταραχή που ποσταρα,να καταλάβεις πως περνάω με τον καθρέπτη.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Ναι μαζί το είχαμε συζητήσει.
> Και πολυ καλά κανεις και σε περιποιείσαι.
> 
> Αλλα μάλλον είσαι πολύ καλύτερη απο αυτό που λες.
> Συμφωνείς με οτι είπα πιο πάνω;
> 
> Να πας να το δεις αυτό το θεμα με τους παλμούς.Η υγεια above all.
> 
> Όταν μπορείς διάβασε αυτό για την διαταραχή που ποσταρα,να καταλάβεις πως περνάω με τον καθρέπτη.


Ειχα παει σε καρδιολόγο μου ειπε οτι με την άσκηση θα συνηθιζα και δε θα ανεβαζα αλλα έγινε το αντίθετο. Ενω γυμναζομουν πάνω απο χρονο τον τελευταίο καιρό ένιωθα πολύ δυσφορία και οι παλμοι στα ύψη.. Βέβαια εδινα και πονο... Αλλα επειδή παίρνω ηδη ψυχοφαρμακα δε μπορώ να πίνω και τα χαπια της καρδιάς για τους παλμούς χωρίς να δω το καρδιολόγο μου.. Μου εχει λειψει φουλ always.. Με εκανε να νιώθω πολυ καλα..

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Εγω κοντά στα 3,5 χρονια γυμνάζομαι.
Μπροστά μου δεν έδινες πόνο.

Να πας λίαν συντόμως.
Και αναμένουμε τα νέα.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Εγω κοντά στα 3,5 χρονια γυμνάζομαι.
> Μπροστά μου δεν έδινες πόνο.
> 
> Να πας λίαν συντόμως.
> Και αναμένουμε τα νέα.


Εχω σκοπο να κανω ενα τουρ το καλοκαίρι.. Εχω και άλλους γιατρούς να επισκεφτώ... Προβλέπεται πολυ βαρετός μήνας.. Μονο γιατροί

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Εχω σκοπο να κανω ενα τουρ το καλοκαίρι.. Εχω και άλλους γιατρούς να επισκεφτώ... Προβλέπεται πολυ βαρετός μήνας.. Μονο γιατροί


Τι ευχάριστο (not ) καλοκαίρι.

Γνώμη σου.
Αυτούς που μου έκαναν τέτοια κονέ,πιστέυεις αξίζει να τους κάνω πέρα?

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

..................

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Tι να κάνω, είναι αναγκαίο κακο. Εχβ τουλάχιστον 3 4 γιατρούς να παω.. Οχι να μην τους κάνεις πέρα θα ειναι υπερβολή. Ασε που ήθελαν να σε βοηθούσαν άσχετα που δε το κατάφεραν 


> Τι ευχάριστο (not ) καλοκαίρι.
> 
> Γνώμη σου.
> Αυτούς που μου έκαναν τέτοια κονέ,πιστέυεις αξίζει να τους κάνω πέρα?

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Tι να κάνω, είναι αναγκαίο κακο. Εχβ τουλάχιστον 3 4 γιατρούς να παω.. Οχι να μην τους κάνεις πέρα θα ειναι υπερβολή. Ασε που ήθελαν να σε βοηθούσαν άσχετα που δε το κατάφεραν


Βοήθεια απο ποια οπτική;
Γιατί δεν μου άρεσαν οι κοπέλες,για αυτό απορώ.

3-4 γιατρούς;;;;;;

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Βοήθεια απο ποια οπτική;
> Γιατί δεν μου άρεσαν οι κοπέλες,για αυτό απορώ.
> 
> 3-4 γιατρούς;;;;;;


Έτυχε να μην σου αρεσαν.αλλα ειχαν πρόθεση να σου γνωρίσουν. Αυτό μετράει. Τωρα ειναι και θεμα γούστου αν θα σου αρέσουν..
Ναι θέλω να πάω για εναν υπερηχο θυρεοειδή γιατί εχω μια αυξημένη τιμή και μου το συστησε η μικροβιολογος μου, εναν δερματολόγο γιατί εχω μονιμα δερματιτιδες και δεν ειναι και οτι καλύτερο, θελω νευρολόγο γιατί εχω ενα τρεμουλο που με τα χαπια εχει χειροτερευσει και θέλω και εναν οφθαλμιατρο γιατί εχω χρόνια να πάω.. Γενικα τπτ σοβαρό αλλα πολύ πήγαινε έλα

----------


## Georgewww

> Tι να κάνω, είναι αναγκαίο κακο. Εχβ τουλάχιστον 3 4 γιατρούς να παω.. Οχι να μην τους κάνεις πέρα θα ειναι υπερβολή. Ασε που ήθελαν να σε βοηθούσαν άσχετα που δε το κατάφεραν


Αν πετύχεις γιατρό που να κάθεται με την ησυχία του να συζητήσει, να πεις και σε μας χαχα δε προλαβαίνεις να του πεις την ιστορία σου και "έχει βρει τι έχεις" που πολλές φορές είναι άστοχο. Γενικά απογοητεύτηκα από την ιατρική τον τελευταίο καιρό. Είναι πιο πίσω αποσο νομιζα , έχει ακόμα ψωμί...

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι με τα δερματικα παιδεύομαι χρόνια και δε με έχουν βοηθήσει... Ειμαι με μόνιμο εκζεμα στον αυχένα.. Οχι τίποτα αλλο εχω και τατουαζ εκει κςι φοβάμαι μη καταστραφεί με τις δερματικές αηδιες που βγάζω... 


> Αν πετύχεις γιατρό που να κάθεται με την ησυχία του να συζητήσει, να πεις και σε μας χαχα δε προλαβαίνεις να του πεις την ιστορία σου και "έχει βρει τι έχεις" που πολλές φορές είναι άστοχο. Γενικά απογοητεύτηκα από την ιατρική τον τελευταίο καιρό. Είναι πιο πίσω αποσο νομιζα , έχει ακόμα ψωμί...

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Έτυχε να μην σου αρεσαν.αλλα ειχαν πρόθεση να σου γνωρίσουν. Αυτό μετράει. Τωρα ειναι και θεμα γούστου αν θα σου αρέσουν..
> Ναι θέλω να πάω για εναν υπερηχο θυρεοειδή γιατί εχω μια αυξημένη τιμή και μου το συστησε η μικροβιολογος μου, εναν δερματολόγο γιατί εχω μονιμα δερματιτιδες και δεν ειναι και οτι καλύτερο, θελω νευρολόγο γιατί εχω ενα τρεμουλο που με τα χαπια εχει χειροτερευσει και θέλω και εναν οφθαλμιατρο γιατί εχω χρόνια να πάω.. Γενικα τπτ σοβαρό αλλα πολύ πήγαινε έλα


Να γίνω λίγο πιο συγκεκριμένος?
Από το πρώτο κονέ,ξεκαθάρισα ότι δεν μου αρέσουν τέτοιες κοπέλες.
Και έκαναν σαν μην το άκουσαν.Εκεί ενοχλήθηκα και συνέχιζαν να μου γνωρίζουν αυτού του στυλ κοπέλες.

Για αυτό σε θαυμάζω/ζηλεύω που βρίσκεις εύκολα.

Εχει κι άλλους γιατρούς το tour?




> Η αλήθεια είναι ότι με τα δερματικα παιδεύομαι χρόνια και δε με έχουν βοηθήσει... Ειμαι με μόνιμο εκζεμα στον αυχένα.. Οχι τίποτα αλλο εχω και τατουαζ εκει κςι φοβάμαι μη καταστραφεί με τις δερματικές αηδιες που βγάζω...



Τα τατού είναι πάντα ωραία!Και ας λένε μερικοί μερικοί.
Τα δερματικά είναι ένα δύσκολο θέμα,η αλήθεια είναι.Και πολλοί αντιμετωπίζουν χρόνιο θέμα.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Να γίνω λίγο πιο συγκεκριμένος?
> Από το πρώτο κονέ,ξεκαθάρισα ότι δεν μου αρέσουν τέτοιες κοπέλες.
> Και έκαναν σαν μην το άκουσαν.Εκεί ενοχλήθηκα και συνέχιζαν να μου γνωρίζουν αυτού του στυλ κοπέλες.
> 
> Για αυτό σε θαυμάζω/ζηλεύω που βρίσκεις εύκολα.
> 
> Εχει κι άλλους γιατρούς το tour?


Θελω να πιστεύω οτι θα μείνω σε αυτούς αν και με έχουν προετοιμάσει οτι ο νευρολόγος θα με στείλει για ενα καρο εξετάσεις οποτε προβλέπω να τρωω πολυ χρόνο δυστυχώς. Εντάξει απλα πες τους οτι δε θες αλλο κονε....
Οσο για τα τατουαζ τα αγαπάω εχω ηδη 5

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Θελω να πιστεύω οτι θα μείνω σε αυτούς αν και με έχουν προετοιμάσει οτι ο νευρολόγος θα με στείλει για ενα καρο εξετάσεις οποτε προβλέπω να τρωω πολυ χρόνο δυστυχώς. Εντάξει απλα πες τους οτι δε θες αλλο κονε....


Οπλίσου με υπομονή!Και γερά νεύρα!

Τους τα είπα,αλλά με λίγη αγένεια η αλήθεια είναι!
Τους εξήγησα πάντα ευγενικά πως θα κοιτάω όποια γουστάρω και θα κάνω κάτι με όποια μου γουστάρει.
Πάντα ευγενικά,το τονίζω αυτό!

Βέβαια αυτά τα κονέ μου τα έκαναν κάτι σαβουρό....δες και ένας γυμνασμένος,που μου έκανε εντύπωση που δεν του καθόταν καμία.Μα καμία όμως.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Οπλίσου με υπομονή!Και γερά νεύρα!
> 
> Τους τα είπα,αλλά με λίγη αγένεια η αλήθεια είναι!
> Τους εξήγησα πάντα ευγενικά πως θα κοιτάω όποια γουστάρω και θα κάνω κάτι με όποια μου γουστάρει.
> Πάντα ευγενικά,το τονίζω αυτό!
> 
> Βέβαια αυτά τα κονέ μου τα έκαναν κάτι σαβουρό....δες και ένας γυμνασμένος,που μου έκανε εντύπωση που δεν του καθόταν καμία.Μα καμία όμως.


Εχω γαϊδουρινή υπομονή σε θέματα υγείας... Τι να σου πω δε γνωρίζω απο τετοιες καταστασεις γιατί ποτέ δε μοτ έκαναν κονε

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Εχω γαϊδουρινή υπομονή σε θέματα υγείας... Τι να σου πω δε γνωρίζω απο τετοιες καταστασεις γιατί ποτέ δε μοτ έκαναν κονε


Νοσοφοβική να μην είσαι μόνο.Γιατί αμα είσαι....

Για αυτο σου λέω σε ζηλεύω.
Αλλά αυτό που λέω ότι μου έκανε εντύπωση,μιλάμε για τεράστια εντύπωση!Δηλαδή κι εξω που τον έβλεπα,αν τα έριχνε σε κάποια,χ κατευθείαν.Περίεργο?

Ήδη 5 τατού?Αυτή είσαι!
Τα γουστάρω πολύ τα τατού σε ένα ωραίο γυναικείο σώμα.Δεν είπα ντε και καλά να έχει,αλλά αμα έχει,ανεβαίνει πολύ!
Καμια νεκροκεφαλή κι έτσι να υποθέσω έχεις για τατού? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Νοσοφοβική να μην είσαι μόνο.Γιατί αμα είσαι....
> 
> Για αυτο σου λέω σε ζηλεύω.
> Αλλά αυτό που λέω ότι μου έκανε εντύπωση,μιλάμε για τεράστια εντύπωση!Δηλαδή κι εξω που τον έβλεπα,αν τα έριχνε σε κάποια,χ κατευθείαν.Περίεργο?
> 
> Ήδη 5 τατού?Αυτή είσαι!
> Τα γουστάρω πολύ τα τατού σε ένα ωραίο γυναικείο σώμα.Δεν είπα ντε και καλά να έχει,αλλά αμα έχει,ανεβαίνει πολύ!
> Καμια νεκροκεφαλή κι έτσι να υποθέσω έχεις για τατού?


Οχι καμια σχέση.. Ίσως τα ανεβάσω κάποια στιγμή....

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Οχι καμια σχέση.. Ίσως τα ανεβάσω κάποια στιγμή....


Εννοείται πλάκα σου έκανα για τα τατού.
Και είμαι ο μόνος στην παρεα μου που τα γουσταρει σε ένα ωραίο γυναικείο σώμα.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Εννοείται πλάκα σου έκανα για τα τατού.
> Και είμαι ο μόνος στην παρεα μου που τα γουσταρει σε ένα ωραίο γυναικείο σώμα.


Δε μου έχει τύχει να πέσω σε κάποιον που δε του αρέσουν..ευτυχώς

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Δε μου έχει τύχει να πέσω σε κάποιον που δε του αρέσουν..ευτυχώς


Πάλι καλά.

Σαν πολύ κωλόφαρδη δεν είσαι εσύ στα γκομενικά?χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Πάλι καλά.
> 
> Σαν πολύ κωλόφαρδη δεν είσαι εσύ στα γκομενικά?χαχαχαχαχα


Πιπέρι.. Απλα τυχερή

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Πιπέρι.. Απλα τυχερή


Είμαι λίιγο αθυρόστομο αγόρι.Και μου λέει συνέχεια και η ψυχολόγος μου να το σταματήσω αυτό.

Πολύ τυχερή είσαι πάντως.Τα εχεις πάντα με όποιον θες,δεν σου κάνουν κονέ,σε λίγο θα μας πεις ότι δεν εχεις φάει χυλόπιτα :Stick Out Tongue: .
Δωσε και σε εμάς λίγο από την τύχη σου.

Υ.Γ:Σε λίγο θα ποσταρω και το υπόλοιπο από την διαταραχή μου,μείνε συντονισμένη.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Είμαι λίιγο αθυρόστομο αγόρι.Και μου λέει συνέχεια και η ψυχολόγος μου να το σταματήσω αυτό.
> 
> Πολύ τυχερή είσαι πάντως.Τα εχεις πάντα με όποιον θες,δεν σου κάνουν κονέ,σε λίγο θα μας πεις ότι δεν εχεις φάει χυλόπιτα.
> Δωσε και σε εμάς λίγο από την τύχη σου.


Χυλοπιτα εννοείται εχω φαει... Οχι να με απορριψουν τελειως αλλα να μην θέλουν σχέση.. Δε πειράζει ομως και αυτα μεσα στη ζωή ειναι

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Χυλοπιτα εννοείται εχω φαει... Οχι να με απορριψουν τελειως αλλα να μην θέλουν σχέση.. Δε πειράζει ομως και αυτα μεσα στη ζωή ειναι


Πάλι καλά.
Τρωτε και τα κουκλιά χυλόπιτα. :Stick Out Tongue: 

Το λέω γιατί κατά καιρούς έχω ακούσει μερικούς να λένε ότι δεν τρώνε άκυρα.Μάλλον για ξαδερφια του Αισώπου και της Χαλιμάς τους κόβω.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Πάλι καλά.
> Τρωτε και τα κουκλιά χυλόπιτα.
> 
> Το λέω γιατί κατά καιρούς έχω ακούσει μερικούς να λένε ότι δεν τρώνε άκυρα.Μάλλον για ξαδερφια του Αισώπου και της Χαλιμάς τους κόβω.


Έχεις κολλήσει εσυ, δεν ειμαι τοσο όμορφη οσο νομίζεις... Δε πιστεύω οτι υπάρχει άνθρωπος που δεν εχει φαει χ οποίος το λεει ειναι ψεύτης.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

...................

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Έχεις κολλήσει εσυ, δεν ειμαι τοσο όμορφη οσο νομίζεις... Δε πιστεύω οτι υπάρχει άνθρωπος που δεν εχει φαει χ οποίος το λεει ειναι ψεύτης.


Εμένα μου φανηκες καλύτερη από αυτό που λες εσύ.
Το ίδιο λέμε με άλλα λόγια.Εχουν πιο μεγάλη μύτη και από τον Πινόκιο.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Εμένα μου φανηκες καλύτερη από αυτό που λες εσύ.
> Το ίδιο λέμε με άλλα λόγια.Εχουν πιο μεγάλη μύτη και από τον Πινόκιο.


Το διάβασα από το λινκ για τη διαταραχή... Ενταξει μη κρίνεις από μια φώτο...

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Το διάβασα από το λινκ για τη διαταραχή... Ενταξει μη κρίνεις από μια φώτο...


Οπότε με λίγα λόγια,μπορείς να καταλάβεις πως αισθάνομαι γενικά?

Μιας και διάβασες το λινκ,κάτσε να σβήσω το copy paste.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Οπότε με λίγα λόγια,μπορείς να καταλάβεις πως αισθάνομαι γενικά?
> 
> Μιας και διάβασες το λινκ,κάτσε να σβήσω το copy paste.


Πρέπει να έχεις ανασφάλεια με κάποια σημεία σου σωστά;

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Πρέπει να έχεις ανασφάλεια με κάποια σημεία σου σωστά;


Πρέπει να κάνεις καριέρα ως μέντιουμ,δεν σου κάνω πλάκα.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Πρέπει να κάνεις καριέρα ως μέντιουμ,δεν σου κάνω πλάκα.


Επειδή ξερω αναγνωση; αφού το διάβασα βρε το λινκ..

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Επειδή ξερω αναγνωση; αφού το διάβασα βρε το λινκ..


Τα βρίσκεις με την πρώτη,είσαι γάτα με πέταλα!
Η ανασφαλεια είναι με όλο μου το κορμι.
Ίσως την ανασφάλεια να μου δημιουργείται και στο gym.
Δεν λέω,γουστάρω που το κάνω,σηκώνω όσα μπορώ βεβαίως αλλά βλέποντας τους τούμπανους(δεν λεω τα φρικιά),καταλαβαίνεις...

Και αποφεύγω να με κοιτάζω συνέχεια στον καθρέπτη(εντολή ψυχολόγου)

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Τα βρίσκεις με την πρώτη,είσαι γάτα με πέταλα!
> Η ανασφαλεια είναι με όλο μου το κορμι.
> Ίσως την ανασφάλεια να μου δημιουργείται και στο gym.
> Δεν λέω,γουστάρω που το κάνω,σηκώνω όσα μπορώ βεβαίως αλλά βλέποντας τους τούμπανους(δεν λεω τα φρικιά),καταλαβαίνεις...
> 
> Και αποφεύγω να με κοιτάζω συνέχεια στον καθρέπτη(εντολή ψυχολόγου)


Εμενα παντως οι τούμπανοι που αναφέρεις δε με ελκυουν καθόλου. Οποτε μη τρελαίνεσαι....

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Εμενα παντως οι τούμπανοι που αναφέρεις δε με ελκυουν καθόλου. Οποτε μη τρελαίνεσαι....


Δεν νομίζω με τον ορισμό ''τούμπανοι'',να κατάλαβες τα φρικιά που παίρνουν κρεατίνες,ντόπες και παπαρίες καμαρωτές(να τη πάλι η αθυροστομία μου). :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Αγαπημένο... Απολαυστε
https://youtu.be/bS-l3DTIGAI

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Εννοούσα άντρες τύπου Σπαλιάρας,Βασάλος,Ντάνος κλπ.
Τέτοια φάση.
Νομίζω κι εσύ τετοιου στυλ καταλαβες.

Η μουσική σας επιλογή εγκρίνεται και περνάτε στην επόμενη φάση.
Αν και εγώ είμαι λίγο ''σκυλί'' μουσικά.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Εννοούσα άντρες τύπου Σπαλιάρας,Βασάλος,Ντάνος κλπ.
> Τέτοια φάση.
> Νομίζω κι εσύ τετοιου στυλ καταλαβες.
> 
> Η μουσική σας επιλογή εγκρίνεται και περνάτε στην επόμενη φάση.
> Αν και εγώ είμαι λίγο ''σκυλί'' μουσικά.


Εγω δεν ειμαι πολυ φαν στο γαβ.. Θα τα ακούσω αλλα οχι συχνά.. Εμενα μου αρέσει ο αντρας με λίγη μπακιτσα

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Εγω δεν ειμαι πολυ φαν στο γαβ.. Θα τα ακούσω αλλα οχι συχνά.. Εμενα μου αρέσει ο αντρας με λίγη μπακιτσα


Τώρα να μην βάλω σκυλί,αλλά ας βαλω κάτι ξένο

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0J2QdDbelmY

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Τώρα να μην βάλω σκυλί,αλλά ας βαλω κάτι ξένο
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0J2QdDbelmY


Θα το ακούσω σε λίγο γιατί παριστανω τον dj

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Θα το ακούσω σε λίγο γιατί παριστανω τον dj


Πάρε κι αυτό

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XunP7MFEAto

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Δε ξέρω κανένα εντωμεταξύ

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Δε ξέρω κανένα εντωμεταξύ


Ωρα να τα μάθεις!

(Σωστή η απάντηση σου στο δελφίνι).

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Ωρα να τα μάθεις!
> 
> (Σωστή η απάντηση σου στο δελφίνι).


Nα σου δείξω το αγαπημένο μου πάνω μου τατου; δε τα βαζω ολα γιατί θα σπαμαρω ειναι και μπολικα

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Nα σου δείξω το αγαπημένο μου πάνω μου τατου; δε τα βαζω ολα γιατί θα σπαμαρω ειναι και μπολικα


Αν δεν έχεις θέμα.

Α,διόρθωση για πριν
Οχι απλά ανασφάλεια,ώρες ώρες νιώθω ότι βλέπω έναν μπουχέσα.
Αλλες όχι.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Αν δεν έχεις θέμα.
> 
> Α,διόρθωση για πριν
> Οχι απλά ανασφάλεια,ώρες ώρες νιώθω ότι βλέπω έναν μπουχέσα.
> Αλλες όχι.


Το αγαπώ

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Εγκρίνω!!!

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Εγκρίνω!!!


Οχι αν μπορείς κανε και αλλιώς!!! ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΣΕ ΠΑΤΉΣΩ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΠΑΠΟΥΤΣΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΒΛΈΠΕΙΣ

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Οχι αν μπορείς κανε και αλλιώς!!! ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΣΕ ΠΑΤΉΣΩ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΠΑΠΟΥΤΣΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΒΛΈΠΕΙΣ


Να τες και οι σαδιστικές σου τάσεις!
Εμένα θα πατησεις,που εχω μιλήσει με τα καλύτερα λόγια για εσενα?

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Να τες και οι σαδιστικές σου τάσεις!
> Εμένα θα πατησεις,που εχω μιλήσει με τα καλύτερα λόγια για εσενα?


Στο τέλος θα νομίζουν ειτε οτι σε πληρωνω είτε οτι ειμαι εγω απο δυο προφιλ μου εχει τύχει αυτό στο φβ. Βλεπαν παντού εμενα.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Στο τέλος θα νομίζουν ειτε οτι σε πληρωνω είτε οτι ειμαι εγω απο δυο προφιλ μου εχει τύχει αυτό στο φβ. Βλεπαν παντού εμενα.


Ε θα ζητήσω αύξηση!Το νου σου!

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Νοσηρη βλεπω να τρώμε μπαν με δικαιολογία το σπαμ.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Νοσηρη βλεπω να τρώμε μπαν με δικαιολογία το σπαμ.


Γι αυτό το βούλωσα

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Γι αυτό το βούλωσα


Ψηνομαι να ανοίξω ένα θέμα για σπαμ πάντως.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Nα σου δείξω το αγαπημένο μου πάνω μου τατου; δε τα βαζω ολα γιατί θα σπαμαρω ειναι και μπολικα


απο το σκυλο το πηγες στο τατου και αυτη η ακολουθια με κανει και καταλαβαινω που το πας το θεμα ειναι ομως οτι απευθυνεσε σε ασχετους που μπορεις να τους λες οτι ολα αυτα ειναι τις φαντασιας τους εγω ομως δεν εχω πειστει για τις καλες σου προθεσεις γιατι απλα δε τις βλεπω πουθενα εκτος και αν καπιος σε ακολουθει σε οτι κανεις

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> απο το σκυλο το πηγες στο τατου και αυτη η ακολουθια με κανει και καταλαβαινω που το πας το θεμα ειναι ομως οτι απευθυνεσε σε ασχετους που μπορεις να τους λες οτι ολα αυτα ειναι τις φαντασιας τους εγω ομως δεν εχω πειστει για τις καλες σου προθεσεις γιατι απλα δε τις βλεπω πουθενα εκτος και αν καπιος σε ακολουθει σε οτι κανεις


Εσενα τι σε νοιάζει φιλε μου τι κανω εγω; οποτ θέλω θα την πάω τη συζήτηση. Θα σου παρω την άδεια; οχι δεν εχω καλες προθέσεις εχω τις χειρότερες και πρόσεχε γιατί δαγκωνω

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

σε λιγο θα πεις για κανενα καπελο καουμποι απ οτι μαντευω

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> σε λιγο θα πεις για κανενα καπελο καουμποι απ οτι μαντευω


Δε φοραω καπελα. Με ενοχλούν οι κεραίες μου

----------


## Ορέστης

αρχισα να σκεφτομαι τις διακοπες παλι

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

προτιμω να ακουω καπιον να λεει ασυναρτησιες παρα να μιλα λογικα αφενος ειμαι αλεργικος στη λογικη και αφετερου το ασυναρτητο ειναι σιγουρα αληθινο αν καταλαβαινεις το νοημα του οταν βλεπω καπιον να χτενιζει οσα σκεφτεται βαριεμαι

----------


## Vox

> Τουλάχιστον 70 πρέπει να πας. Η γυμναστική και μασαμπουκα, ταχίνι φυστικοβουτυρο κοτόπουλο και βάρη





> Να προσθέσω και αυγό(ασπράδι κατά κύριο λόγο) και γιαούρτι(το 2%) με βρώμη.


Ορισμένα πράγματα δεν είναι όπως τα φαντάζεστε. Απ' όλα τρώω και, παρά τα νούμερα που ανέφερα, δε δείχνω ούτε καχεκτικός ούτε σκεβρωμένος. Απλά λεπτός, σαν το κυπαρισσάκι  :Big Grin: .




> Εσύ είσαι κοριτσάκι, αισθητικά δεν εχεις θέμα να πέσεις κιλά, εμείς τα αγοράκια δείχνουμε άσχημα  κι εγώ όταν επεσα 8 κιλά άλλαξα πολύ.


Επίσης δεν έβαλα και δεν έχασα ποτέ κιλά. Βγαίνοντας από την εφηβεία παρέμεινα με το εφηβικό σκαρί και τα κιλά που είχα τότε, και δε μεγάλωσα άλλο ως σήμερα (κατά την οριζόντιο κυρίως  :Stick Out Tongue: ).

----------


## Vox

> Για να μη σπαμαρω τον κύκνο στο θεμα της κοιτάξτε εδω ομορφιά και σατανικα αυτακια


Τι γατουλίνι είναι αυτό με ροζ μυτούλα;;!!!  :EEK!:  Φαντάζομαι ότι το τσιμπολογάς δεόντως.  :Wink:

----------


## Vox

> Ανέφερα κι εγώ τις διαστάσεις μου πιο πάνω,γνώμη?


Εσύ προβιβάζεσαι πάραυτα. Εγώ ... άσε, μετεξεταστέος το Σεπτέμβριο.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Vox

> 1. 62 ειμαι. Μπορώ να ανεβάσω φώτο χωρίς πρόσωπο αλλά φοβάμαι μη με ματιαξετε


Εγώ δε ματιάζω. Οπότε δεν έχεις να φοβάσαι κάτι από μένα τουλάχιστον.

----------


## Vox

> Καμιά σειρά ρε παιδιά (αυτήν την περίοδο) δεν βλέπετε?


Η μόνη σειρά που έχω δει ως ενήλικος είναι μια μίνι σειρά 6 επεισοδίων και την είδα όταν κυκλοφόρησε ως ταινία διάρκειας 3 ωρών. Τηλεόραση δεν έχω εδώ και πάρα πολλά χρόνια.

----------


## Vox

> Αν μου επιτρέπεται... Νοσηρή εφόσον έχεις πέσει θύμα κλοπής φώτο από κακοπροαίρετη που έφτιαχνε προφίλ υποστηρίζοντας ότι είσαι εσύ; ίσως να ανοίξεις ένα θέμα με το τι εστι διαδίκτυο και προσωπικές πληροφορίες. Λυπάμαι που το βίωσες!!!


Διατηρώ κανάλι στο YouTube με ψευδώνυμο που αντιστοιχεί στο περιεχόμενο που φιλοξενείται εκεί (το «αν» και το «πώς» αντιστοιχεί, το καταλαβαίνουν μόνο άτομα με πολύ ειδικές γνώσεις στο αντικείμενο). Όλα τα βίντεο που έχω είναι ακέφαλα  :Big Grin:  για προφανείς λόγους. Και ξέρεις τι έκανε κάποιος; Δημιούργησε δικό του προφίλ, ανάρτησε μια φωτογραφία με πρόσωπο (βάζω στοίχημα κλεμμένη) και από κάτω όλα τα δικά μου βίντεο! Φυσικά δημιουργεί άμεσα την εντύπωση ότι η παραγωγή αυτή είναι δική του και δεν μπορεί να εξακριβωθεί τίποτα. Δεν ασχολήθηκα καν. Νομίζω ότι αρκετούς μήνες μετά το κανάλι του εξαφανίστηκε.

Δεν έχω ψάξει από τότε για να δω αν έχει ξεφυτρώσει παρόμοιο ... μανιτάρι που να αντιγράφει δικό μου υλικό. Και καθώς δε βλέπω εδώ στο forum άτομα τα οποία θα είχαν τη διάθεση και τις γνώσεις για να συζητήσουμε τα θέματα που «πραγματεύομαι» εκεί, δεν έχω δώσει ακόμα το σχετικό σύνδεσμο.

----------


## Vox

> Αν έχω μια ύλη αχανή,και οι εξετάσεις είναι τον Οκτώβρη,θέλει δουλειά!


Καλά είναι. Ξέρω από κοντά περίπτωση φοιτητών που, μόλις πριν λίγες μέρες, τούς ανακοινώθηκαν εξετάσεις για τις 12 και 14 Αυγούστου!

----------


## Vox

> να ρωτησω κατι ασχετο αν καποιος γνωριζει. οταν σου στελνει καποιος στο gmail και του απαντας και σου ερχεται μνμ οτι η διευθυνση δεν υπαρχει. τι σημαινει;


Πολλά μπορεί να σημαίνει. Κατ' αρχήν, αυτός που σου έγραψε είναι κάποιος γνωστός σου ή δέχθηκες ουρανοκατέβατο μήνυμα;

----------


## Vox

> Θέλετε να γελάσετε με τη ψυχή σας; ετοιμαζω τα κεφτεδακια μου τρωω τα 8 απο τα 10,λεω κάτι δε παει καλα.. Αλλα νομιζω οτι ηταν αναμικτος με χοιρινο που δε τρωω.. Παω να δω ημερομηνία ληξης και εχει ληξει απο το 2018.ΑΠΟ ΤΟ 2018..Παει παιδια με χάνετε... Τα λεμε στον αλλον κοσμο συντομα!!


Δεν καταλαβαίνω. Ο κιμάς που παίρνω για να κάνω κεφτεδάκια δεν κρατάει πάνω από 2-3 μέρες. Πάντα τα ετοιμάζω την επόμενη μέρα το πολύ.

----------


## Vox

> Η αλήθεια είναι ότι με τα δερματικα παιδεύομαι χρόνια και δε με έχουν βοηθήσει... Ειμαι με μόνιμο εκζεμα στον αυχένα..


Αυτές οι καταστάσεις είναι τόσο κοινές όσο και ενοχλητικές. Έβγαλα κι εγώ πέρυσι στο πρόσωπο. Τα φάρμακα που μου έδωσε ο δερματολόγος, αν και είχαν αποτέλεσμα, δεν ήταν η λύση γιατί 1-2 εβδομάδες μετά το τέλος της θεραπείας το έκζεμα επέστρεφε. Καθώς μάλιστα την τελευταία φορά επέστρεψε με άλλη μορφή και πιο έντονο, στράφηκα στη φυτοθεραπεία. Τώρα έχω «καθαρίσει» σχεδόν εντελώς.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Αυτές οι καταστάσεις είναι τόσο κοινές όσο και ενοχλητικές. Έβγαλα κι εγώ πέρυσι στο πρόσωπο. Τα φάρμακα που μου έδωσε ο δερματολόγος, αν και είχαν αποτέλεσμα, δεν ήταν η λύση γιατί 1-2 εβδομάδες μετά το τέλος της θεραπείας το έκζεμα επέστρεφε. Καθώς μάλιστα την τελευταία φορά επέστρεψε με άλλη μορφή και πιο έντονο, στράφηκα στη φυτοθεραπεία. Τώρα έχω «καθαρίσει» σχεδόν εντελώς.


Εγω χθες εβγαλα και στο προσωπο ενώ εχω ηδη μόνιμο στον αυχενα
Δεν ξέρω πια τι να κάνω. Πλένομαι με φαρμακευτικα σαπούνια, βάζω κρέμες παλι φαρμακειου και πάλι βγάζω εκζεματα και δερματιτιδες

----------


## Vox

> Εγω χθες εβγαλα και στο προσωπο ενώ εχω ηδη μόνιμο στον αυχενα
> Δεν ξέρω πια τι να κάνω. Πλένομαι με φαρμακευτικα σαπούνια, βάζω κρέμες παλι φαρμακειου και πάλι βγάζω εκζεματα και δερματιτιδες


Μήπως πρέπει να κινηθείς λίγο πιο συντονισμένα; Δηλαδή να βάζεις για κάποιο διάστημα ένα προϊόν κάθε φορά ώστε να μπορέσεις να αξιολογήσεις το αποτέλεσμα. Μπορεί κάποιο απ' αυτά που χρησιμοποιείς να «ανάβει» το δέρμα σου, κι ας είναι φαρμακευτικών προδιαγραφών.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Μήπως πρέπει να κινηθείς λίγο πιο συντονισμένα; Δηλαδή να βάζεις για κάποιο διάστημα ένα προϊόν κάθε φορά ώστε να μπορέσεις να αξιολογήσεις το αποτέλεσμα. Μπορεί κάποιο απ' αυτά που χρησιμοποιείς να «ανάβει» το δέρμα σου, κι ας είναι φαρμακευτικών προδιαγραφών.


Μπορεί να έχεις δίκιο αλλα εχω μία εντύπωση οτι ολα τα δερματικα μου τα προκαλεί ο ήλιος γιατί βγήκα σε ηλιο προχθες και τσουπ χθες εκζεμα... Οπως πριν λίγες μερες και έβγαλα παλι στο λαιμό..

----------


## Vox

> Μπορεί να έχεις δίκιο αλλα εχω μία εντύπωση οτι ολα τα δερματικα μου τα προκαλεί ο ήλιος γιατί βγήκα σε ηλιο προχθες και τσουπ χθες εκζεμα... Οπως πριν λίγες μερες και έβγαλα παλι στο λαιμό..


Α, προσοχή με τον ήλιο. Όχι μόνο για το θέμα αυτό αλλά και γενικά. Ειδικά αν έχεις πολύ λευκή επιδερμίδα που «καίγεται» εύκολα.

Επίσης, διαβάζεις τις προφυλάξεις στα φαρμακευτικά σκευάσματα; Σε ορισμένα προϊόντα για το δέρμα μπορεί να δεις να γράφει ότι δεν πρέπει να εκτεθείς στον ήλιο ακόμα και 12 ώρες μετά τη χρήση.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Α, προσοχή με τον ήλιο. Όχι μόνο για το θέμα αυτό αλλά και γενικά. Ειδικά αν έχεις πολύ λευκή επιδερμίδα που «καίγεται» εύκολα.
> 
> Επίσης, διαβάζεις τις προφυλάξεις στα φαρμακευτικά σκευάσματα; Σε ορισμένα προϊόντα για το δέρμα μπορεί να δεις να γράφει ότι δεν πρέπει να εκτεθείς στον ήλιο ακόμα και 12 ώρες μετά τη χρήση.


Ναι τα διαβάζω πάντα.. Με τον ηλιο ειχα θεμα από μικρό παιδάκι απλα θεωρω οτι με τα χρόνια γίνεται χειρότερο.. Περιμένω να φυγει το καλοκαίρι για να ξαναπάω σε δερματολόγο... Εσυ τι θέματα δερματικα έχεις;

----------


## Vox

> Με τον ηλιο ειχα θεμα από μικρό παιδάκι


Δηλαδή; Τι σου συνέβαινε;




> απλα θεωρω οτι με τα χρόνια γίνεται χειρότερο..


Εννοείς ότι έχεις παρατηρήσει επιδείνωση ή ότι είναι αναμενόμενο να χειροτερέψει;




> Εσυ τι θέματα δερματικα έχεις;


Μόνο αυτό που έγραψα πιο πάνω. Πέρυσι εμφανίστηκε και για καιρό δεν είχα δώσει ιδιαίτερη σημασία. Νομίζω όμως ότι έχει τελειώσει. Θα περιμένω βέβαια μερικούς μήνες πριν σαλπίσω τη νίκη  :Big Grin:  αλλά τα σημάδια ως τώρα είναι πολύ καλά.

----------


## Ορέστης

Εχω βασιμες υποψιες οτι ο αδελφος μου και η κοπελα του που τον χειραγωγει παρακολουθουν τι γραφω στο ιντερνετ.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Παλιοτερα απο τον ήλιο εβγαζα μικρά σπυρια. Τωρα εχω παρατηρήσει οτι με το που με δει ήλιος θα βγάλω επιτόπου εκζεμα και θα έχω φουλ φαγουρα.. 


> Δηλαδή; Τι σου συνέβαινε;
> 
> 
> Εννοείς ότι έχεις παρατηρήσει επιδείνωση ή ότι είναι αναμενόμενο να χειροτερέψει;
> 
> 
> Μόνο αυτό που έγραψα πιο πάνω. Πέρυσι εμφανίστηκε και για καιρό δεν είχα δώσει ιδιαίτερη σημασία. Νομίζω όμως ότι έχει τελειώσει. Θα περιμένω βέβαια μερικούς μήνες πριν σαλπίσω τη νίκη  αλλά τα σημάδια ως τώρα είναι πολύ καλά.

----------


## Vox

> Παλιοτερα απο τον ήλιο εβγαζα μικρά σπυρια. Τωρα εχω παρατηρήσει οτι με το που με δει ήλιος θα βγάλω επιτόπου εκζεμα και θα έχω φουλ φαγουρα..


Περίεργο αυτό που λες. Σε είχε δει δερματολόγος όταν ήσουν μικρούλα; Επίσης, η αντηλιακή κρέμα με μέγιστο βαθμό προστασίας, έχει κάποιο αποτέλεσμα πάνω σου όσον αφορά τον ερεθισμό λόγω έκθεσης στο φως του ήλιου;

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Περίεργο αυτό που λες. Σε είχε δει δερματολόγος όταν ήσουν μικρούλα; Επίσης, η αντηλιακή κρέμα με μέγιστο βαθμό προστασίας, έχει κάποιο αποτέλεσμα πάνω σου όσον αφορά τον ερεθισμό λόγω έκθεσης στο φως του ήλιου;


Ναι με ειχε δει και με ειχε συμβουλέψει να κανω μπανιο με μπλούζα για να μη με βλέπει ήλιος. Εδινε και κρεμες αλλα θυμαμαι δεν ειχαν βοηθησει. Δε ξέρω για να ειμαι ειλικρινή για το αντηλιακό. Φανταζομαι θα μου το πει ο δερματολόγος...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Εσενα τι σε νοιάζει φιλε μου τι κανω εγω; οποτ θέλω θα την πάω τη συζήτηση. Θα σου παρω την άδεια; οχι δεν εχω καλες προθέσεις εχω τις χειρότερες και πρόσεχε γιατί δαγκωνω


εγω αυτο που εχω καταλαβει απο ολα σου τα καμωματα που νομιζεις οτι δε βλεπω ειναι οτι εχεις καλομαθει να χειριζεσε και να εξουσιαζεις ατομα χαμηλης νοημοσυνης και νομιζεις οτι με ..... κολπακια θα* ψαρωσω* και θα βαλεις στο δικο σου καλουπι και μη το παιζεις ανηξερη και ασχετη γιατι οτι και να πεις δε προκειται να το πιστεψω

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> εγω αυτο που εχω καταλαβει απο ολα σου τα καμωματα που νομιζεις οτι δε βλεπω ειναι οτι εχεις καλομαθει να χειριζεσε και να εξουσιαζεις ατομα χαμηλης νοημοσυνης και νομιζεις οτι με ..... κολπακια θα* ψαρωσω* και θα βαλεις στο δικο σου καλουπι και μη το παιζεις ανηξερη και ασχετη γιατι οτι και να πεις δε προκειται να το πιστεψω


Και ειχα μια φαγούρα για το αν θα με πιστέψεις ή αν οχι.... Α στο καλο σου και νομιζα οτι κολλησα ψείρες

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Και ειχα μια φαγούρα για το αν θα με πιστέψεις ή αν οχι.... Α στο καλο σου και νομιζα οτι κολλησα ψείρες


Θεά!Υποκλίνομαι!

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Θεά!Υποκλίνομαι!


Ε μα δεν αντέχεται ρε φιλε

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Ε μα δεν αντέχεται ρε φιλε


Σπαταλάς τον χρόνο σου πάντως,τραστ μι.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Ε μα δεν αντέχεται ρε φιλε


περιμενω πρωτα να γινουν τα νερα τους αγνωριστα εντελως και μετα θα τους το πω γι αυτο εχω πεσει σε σιωπη τωρα και περιμενω το ιδιο ελεγα και στο προηγουμενο επεισοδειο

πως να αντεχετε στη μια λεξη που σκεφτονται εγω απαντω με χιλιες γκαζωνω και δε με προλαβαινει τιποτα

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Σπαταλάς τον χρόνο σου πάντως,τραστ μι.


λιγοι ανθρωποι εχουν την νοημοσυνη για να το καταλαβουν αυτο γι αυτο πρεπει να προσπαθησουν πρωτα

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> λιγοι ανθρωποι εχουν την νοημοσυνη για να το καταλαβουν αυτο γι αυτο πρεπει να προσπαθησουν πρωτα


Αμπελοφιλόσοφε,πιάσε κανένα βαράκι,αθλήσου λιγάκι να ξεδώσεις και ξεκίνα και καμιά ψυχοθεραπεία γ να νιώσεις καλύτερα.
Μιλάμε για 2 ανώτερα πράγματα από την αμπελοφιλοσοφία.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εγω τους το ειχα πει εξ αρχης οσο προσπαθουν να με κοντρολαρουν θα κανουν τα νευρα τους αντισκινο αλλα επειδη ειναι αρχη ακομα ας περιμενω κανενα μηνα πρωτα πριν το παρουν χαμπαρι τωρα μολις αρχισαμε θα μου πεις  :Smile:

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Αμπελοφιλόσοφε,πιάσε κανένα βαράκι,αθλήσου λιγάκι να ξεδώσεις και ξεκίνα και καμιά ψυχοθεραπεία γ να νιώσεις καλύτερα.
> Μιλάμε για 2 ανώτερα πράγματα από την αμπελοφιλοσοφία.


δεν ειμαι απο αυτος που δεχονται συμβουλες οσες φορες παριστανα τον αλαγμενο απλα φοραγα ενα προσωπειο και αυτο θα κανω σε καθε τετοια περιπτωση αλαξα τον εαυτο μου επειδη το αποφασισα ΕΓΩ και οχι οι αλλοι

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> δεν ειμαι απο αυτος που δεχονται συμβουλες οσες φορες παριστανα τον αλαγμενο απλα φοραγα ενα προσωπειο και αυτο θα κανω σε καθε τετοια περιπτωση αλαξα τον εαυτο μου επειδη το αποφασισα ΕΓΩ και οχι οι αλλοι


Πάλι αμπελοφιλοσοφείς.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Και ειχα μια φαγούρα για το αν θα με πιστέψεις ή αν οχι.... Α στο καλο σου και νομιζα οτι κολλησα ψείρες


τουλαχιστον τωρα θα μαθεις να κρατιεσαι μακρυα απο μενα

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Πάλι αμπελοφιλοσοφείς.


απλα σου λεω την αληθεια εκτος αν θες να αρχισω το ποιημα με τις συγνωμες δε ξερεις τι ικανοτητες εχω οταν θελω να γινω πειστικος

----------


## Georgewww

Αν μαλώνετε και βρέξει την ώρα που κάνει ποδήλατο ενα ψάρι με ατροφική σκυτάλη από πεταλούδες, πως θα εκλεγεί η ζωή του μέλλοντος στο πεπόνι με τον άλλο? 

Τίποτα, απλά μια εύστοχη παρατήρηση και στο τέλος κενό. 

Ε?

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> απλα σου λεω την αληθεια εκτος αν θες να αρχισω το ποιημα με τις συγνωμες δε ξερεις τι ικανοτητες εχω οταν θελω να γινω πειστικος


Έχεις ένα θέμα:
Μεγάλη ιδέα για τον εαυτό σου και θαρρείς πως έχεις δίκιο σε όλα και τα ξέρεις όλα.
Α,και δεν περιστρέφονται όλα γύρω από σενα.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ολα αυτα στα ειπε η ιδια αλλα αυτο μου ειναι αδιαφορο γιατι δεν υπολογιζω πια τη γνωμη της

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

το σιγουρο ειναι οτι θα δειξω τον αναλογο σεβασμο που μου διχνουν οσο σεβονται εμενα και οτιδηποτε χρησιμοποιω

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Θεματαρες οχι αστεία

----------


## Macgyver

> Θεματαρες οχι αστεία



Αμ τι νομιζες , οτι παιζουμε εδω ? οοοοχι βεβαια, εδω ειναι συγκεντρωμενα τα μεγαλυτερα μυαλα .........

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Αμ τι νομιζες , οτι παιζουμε εδω ? οοοοχι βεβαια, εδω ειναι συγκεντρωμενα τα μεγαλυτερα μυαλα .........


Κοιτα γελάω, αλλα κακως γελαω γιατί προφανώς υπάρχει πρόβλημα απο πίσω.. Αλλα ο άνθρωπος πως να κρατηθώ.. Μιλάμε για ενα ανωνυμο φορουμ που κάνεις δε ξέρει κανέναν και μιλάει για τις προθέσεις μου... Τι προθέσεις μπορεί να εχω δηλαδή με άτομα που δε γνωρίζω; απορια το χω..

----------


## Macgyver

> . Μιλάμε για ενα ανωνυμο φορουμ που κάνεις δε ξέρει κανέναν και μιλάει για τις προθέσεις μου... Τι προθέσεις μπορεί να εχω δηλαδή με άτομα που δε γνωρίζω; απορια το χω..


Ξεκινω παντα με τις καλυτερες προθεσεις , μεχρι να μουδειξει ο αλλος οτι δεν αξιζει να του απευθυνομαι , νομιζω το ιδιο κι εσυ ......

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Κοιτα *γελάω,* αλλα κακως γελαω γιατί προφανώς υπάρχει πρόβλημα απο πίσω.. Αλλα ο άνθρωπος πως να κρατηθώ.. Μιλάμε για ενα ανωνυμο φορουμ που κάνεις δε ξέρει κανέναν και μιλάει για τις προθέσεις μου... Τι προθέσεις μπορεί να εχω δηλαδή με άτομα που δε γνωρίζω; απορια το χω..


καλα κανεις προσεξε μονο μηπως εγω γελασω τελευταιος

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> καλα κανεις προσεξε μονο μηπως εγω γελασω τελευταιος


Πωπω με ταπωσες τώρα

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

..............................

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ολα καλα οσο ειμαστε μαζι και αν αλαξεις δρομο πηγενε και μακαρι να μη ξαναγυρισεις οχι επειδη μου εκανες κατι αλλα επειδη αλαξες πορεια τετοιοι φιλοι να μου λειπουν δε τους θελω καθολου

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Θεματαρες οχι αστεία


ο τροπος που μιλω διχνει και τις πεποιθησεις που εχω για τη ζωη αυτη που πιστευω οτι ειναι κατι που δεν αξιζει αλλα πρεπει να ζησουμε και να αποφασισει ο θεος το ποσα χρονια θα ζησουμε

ηταν παντοτινη αρχη μου αυτη οτι δε προκειται να ξοδεψω το μυαλο μου για ενα ατομο που εμφανως δε πιστευει σε μενα η γνωμη σου απλα δε με ενδιαφερει αυτο που με ενδιαφερει ειναι ο κοσμος μου πολυ απλα

----------


## DrugUser

Αλέξανδρε το έχω απορία...υπάρχει λόγος που δεν βάζεις σημεία στίξης; Όσες φορές έχω προσπαθήσει να σε διαβάσω δε βγάζω άκρη.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ε μη πεις στο κοπο αν καπιον τον ενδιαφερει η λεπτολογια αντι για την ουσια δε χρειαζεται να μπει στο κοπο να προσπαθησει να με καταλαβει

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

αυτο που εχει ξεφυγει σε μερικους ειναι ο καθε ανθρωπος δικαιουται να κανει και να σκεφτεται οτι θελει εφοσον δεν ενοχλει κανενα ποιοι ειναι αυτοι καταρχην που νομιζουν οτι θα εξουσιασουν το μυαλο μου θα μου πουν τι να κανω και που θα παω και αυτη η καταχρηση εξουσιας που βλεπω τελευταια οταν νομιζουν οτι θα ελεγξουν τι σκεφτομαι και τι λεω την εχω ξαναδει σε προηγουμενο εργο μεχρι που τους εκανα τα νευρα αγνωριστα και τελικα με αφησαν ησυχο

και φυσικα και ξερω που το πανε με αυτο το αυταρχικο μοντελο που προοθουν

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ενα αλλο πραγμα που με εκανε εξω φρενων τελευταια ειναι οτι εμφανιστηκε ενα μινι μαρκετ μικρομαγαζο στην αθηνα που εβλεπα σχεδον οτιδηποτε ετρωγα τα τελευταια 10 χρονια αλλα δε με ενοχλησε αυτο αλλα οτι παρατηρησα οτι στη συνεχεια οτιδηποτε ετρωγα ηταν σε κακα χαλια σε σημειο που αναγκαστηκα να μη ξαφαω τιποτα και πραγματικα ακομα και σημερα οταν το σκεφτομαι αυτο γινομαι ΕΞΩ ΦΡΕΝΩΝ αν νομιζουν πχ οτι θα βγαζουν λεφτα *χρησιμοποιοντας* αφενος εμενα και *ξεφτυλιζοντας* οτιδηποτε χρησιμοποιω ΝΑ ΤΟ ΞΕΡΟΥΝ οτι εγω θα τους βλεπω σαν εχθρους γιατι δε σεβονται απολυτως τιποτα

----------


## elisabet

Σκέφτομαι πως έχω να κάνω την φορολογική μου δήλωση και πάλι θα την αφήσω τελευταία στιγμή έτσι όπως πάω...

----------


## Macgyver

> Σκέφτομαι πως έχω να κάνω την φορολογική μου δήλωση και πάλι θα την αφήσω τελευταία στιγμή έτσι όπως πάω...



Καλε ποιαν τελευτασια σου στιγμη , δεν ειναι θετικο αυτο που γραφεις , δικαιωμα σου βεβαια ......εγω που σου ριχνω και 20 χρονια , πουτε καν το σκεφτομαι .....

----------


## elisabet

> Καλε ποιαν τελευτασια σου στιγμη , δεν ειναι θετικο αυτο που γραφεις , δικαιωμα σου βεβαια ......εγω που σου ριχνω και 20 χρονια , πουτε καν το σκεφτομαι .....


αχχαχα με εκανες και γέλασα Μακ!!!
τελευταία στιγμη εννοούσα επειδή λήγει η προθεσμία για τις δηλώσεις σε λίγες μέρες. Δεν εννοούσα την δική μου τελευταία στιγμή...που δε ξέρω και πότε θα είναι βέβαια!!!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εφοσον συνεχιζουν να κανουν αλεπαληλες προσπαθειες να με *ψαρωσουν* με οτι τροπο βρουν δε μενει παρα να διαπιστωσουμε πιος σκαει περισοτερους γαιδαρους με το πεισμα του

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Αμπελοφιλόσοφε,πιάσε κανένα βαράκι,αθλήσου λιγάκι να ξεδώσεις και ξεκίνα και καμιά ψυχοθεραπεία γ να νιώσεις καλύτερα.
> Μιλάμε για 2 ανώτερα πράγματα από την αμπελοφιλοσοφία.


το σιγουρο παντως ειναι οτι τη ψυχοθεραπεια θα την χρειαστουν οσοι προσπαθουν να μου αλαξουν μυαλα αφου αν δε παλαβωσουν δε το βλεπω να σταματανε

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Ρε Αλέκο τι αναλαμπες παθαινεις

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

παθαινω γιατι οσοι διαβαζουν δε βλεπουν τι με εκανε να κανω ετσι συνεχως προσπαθουν να καταχραστουν οτι δηνατοτητα τους δινει η τεχνολογια σημερα προκειμενου να εχουν τα παντα στην ιδιοκτησια τους χωρις να τους ανηκουν νομιζουν οτι τωρα που με εκαναν αλτσχαιμερ (οπως ονειρευονται) οτι θα σταματησω να αντιδρω και θα κανω οτι μου λενε

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εγω για να τους παω κοντρα οσο προσπαθουν να με κανουν οτι θελουν τοσο περισσοτερα θα λεω ετσι για να γινουν τα νευρα τους αγνωριστα και να το εμπεδωσουν οτι δε παλευομαι με τιποτα γιατι ακομα δε το εχουν καταλαβει αυτη τη φορα ξεπερασαν καθε οριο

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Θα συμφωνήσω. Δε παλευεσαι με τιποτα

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εγω τους ειχα προειδοποιησει εξ αρχης το μυαλο μου πηγαινει σα βολιδα δε μπορουν να το ακολουθησουν

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Εσενα τι σε νοιάζει φιλε μου τι κανω εγω; οποτ θέλω θα την πάω τη συζήτηση. Θα σου παρω την άδεια; οχι δεν εχω καλες προθέσεις εχω τις χειρότερες και πρόσεχε γιατί *δαγκωνω*


 το ξερεις πολυ καλα οτι εσυ τη προκαλεσες αυτη την εκρηξη που με επιασε και μη μου το παιζεις ανηξερη απλως ΝΟΜΙΖΕΣ οτι θα το ραψω και δε θα μιλησω επειδη στο παρελθον αυτο εκανα σε ειχα προειδοποιησει οτι θα δεις ενα ανθρωπο που δε μιαζει σε τιποτα με αυτο που ηξερες και το παραβλεψες και αυτο συμφωνα με τους συμβουλατορες σου που νομιζεις οτι δε γνωριζω ποιοι ειναι *ετοιμοι* αμεσως σε φορμα να σε καθοδηγισουν

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> το ξερεις πολυ καλα οτι εσυ τη προκαλεσες αυτη την εκρηξη που με επιασε και μη μου το παιζεις ανηξερη απλως ΝΟΜΙΖΕΣ οτι θα το ραψω και δε θα μιλησω επειδη στο παρελθον αυτο εκανα σε ειχα προειδοποιησει οτι θα δεις ενα ανθρωπο που δε μιαζει σε τιποτα με αυτο που ηξερες και το παραβλεψες και αυτο συμφωνα με τους συμβουλατορες σου που νομιζεις οτι δε γνωριζω ποιοι ειναι *ετοιμοι* αμεσως σε φορμα να σε καθοδηγισουν


Χαλάρωσε λίγο.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

απ οτι βλεπεις ομως εξυπναδουλες ξερω να κανω και εγω και αυτο που με εκνευριζει με σενα ειναι οτι ξερεις οτι βλεπω τι συμβαινει και συνεχιζεις σα να μη τρεχει τιποτα βρες κανενα ατομο κακης αντιληψης να τα κανεις ολα αυτα και αν ποτε τα παρει χαμπαρι ελα και σφυρα μου...

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Στο ξαναλέω.
Νομίζεις οτι όλα στρεφονται γύρω απο εσένα και οτι εσύ έχεις δίκιο σε όλα.

Κόψε την αμπελοφιλοσοφία,δεν ειναι σοβαρό πράγμα.

----------


## Georgewww

> απ οτι βλεπεις ομως εξυπναδουλες ξερω να κανω και εγω και αυτο που με εκνευριζει με σενα ειναι οτι ξερεις οτι βλεπω τι συμβαινει και συνεχιζεις σα να μη τρεχει τιποτα βρες κανενα ατομο κακης αντιληψης να τα κανεις ολα αυτα και αν ποτε τα παρει χαμπαρι ελα και σφυρα μου...


Καλησπέρα. Είμαι το άτομο της κακης αντίληψης που ζητήσατε, να τα κάνετε σε μένα όλα αυτά που ποτέ δε θα πάρω χαμπάρι. 

Θέλει κανείς κομπόστα?

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

δε γνωριζω ποιος εισαι και δε το λεω υποτιμητικα το να γνωριζεις τη βαθυτερη γνωση ειναι σαν ενα μεγαλο σακο στη πλατη σου ομως εμενα αυτη ειναι η μοιρα μου

και αυτο που κανεις τωρα που σιγουρα στο μεταβιβασε η ιδια με φουντωνει ακομα περισσοτερο προσεξες τη λεξη? να το παιζει αθωα και ασχετη αλλα τελοσπαντων...

ΕΓΩ ΣΤΟ ΞΑΝΑΛΕΩ ξερεις πολυ καλα οτι ΒΛΕΠΩ τι συμβαινει και απ οτι φαινετε αλατσχαιμερ ΔΕΝ ΕΓΙΝΑ

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> δε γνωριζω ποιος εισαι και δε το λεω υποτιμητικα το να γνωριζεις τη βαθυτερη γνωση ειναι σαν ενα μεγαλο σακο στη πλατη σου ομως εμενα αυτη ειναι η μοιρα μου
> 
> και αυτο που κανεις τωρα που σιγουρα στο μεταβιβασε η ιδια με φουντωνει ακομα περισσοτερο προσεξες τη λεξη? να το παιζει αθωα και ασχετη αλλα τελοσπαντων...
> 
> ΕΓΩ ΣΤΟ ΞΑΝΑΛΕΩ ξερεις πολυ καλα οτι ΒΛΕΠΩ τι συμβαινει και απ οτι φαινετε αλατσχαιμερ ΔΕΝ ΕΓΙΝΑ


Πήγαινε σε εναν σύμβουλο ψυχικής υγειας..

----------


## Constantly curious

Γράφεις στο νήμα αν υπάρχει Θεός ΟΤΙ βάζω άτομα να σου μιλάνε!!!! Όσοι με ξέρουν εδω μεσα πιστεύω θα καταλαβουν πως δεν θα το έκανα για κανέναν αυτό. Να διαφωνήσεις με όποιον σε πείραξε. Εγώ δεν σε ενόχλησα ποτέ!!!!! Να μην έχουμε εντάσεις σου πρότεινα. Κακώς. Με έχεις βάλει στο σάκο του μποξ και εμένα.

----------


## Georgewww

> Γράφεις στο νήμα αν υπάρχει Θεός ΟΤΙ βάζω άτομα να σου μιλάνε!!!! Όσοι με ξέρουν εδω μεσα πιστεύω θα καταλαβουν πως δεν θα το έκανα για κανέναν αυτό. Να διαφωνήσεις με όποιον σε πείραξε. Εγώ δεν σε ενόχλησα ποτέ!!!!! Να μην έχουμε εντάσεις σου πρότεινα. Κακώς. Με έχεις βάλει στο σάκο του μποξ και εμένα.


Μαρεσει που απαντάς  :Smile:  Αφήστε βρε τον άνθρωπο να λέει. Ποιος ξέρει ... 

Ώστε ΕΣΥ είσαι η πράκτορας της ΕΥΠ που έμαθα ότι συχνάζει εδώ μέσα

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Γράφεις στο νήμα αν υπάρχει Θεός ΟΤΙ βάζω άτομα να σου μιλάνε!!!! Όσοι με ξέρουν εδω μεσα πιστεύω θα καταλαβουν πως δεν θα το έκανα για κανέναν αυτό. Να διαφωνήσεις με όποιον σε πείραξε. Εγώ δεν σε ενόχλησα ποτέ!!!!! Να μην έχουμε εντάσεις σου πρότεινα. Κακώς. Με έχεις βάλει στο σάκο του μποξ και εμένα.


Έλα ρε Σε σε,μην δίνεις σημασία στον Αλέκο...

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Γράφεις στο νήμα αν υπάρχει Θεός ΟΤΙ βάζω άτομα να σου μιλάνε!!!! Όσοι με ξέρουν εδω μεσα πιστεύω θα καταλαβουν πως δεν θα το έκανα για κανέναν αυτό. Να διαφωνήσεις με όποιον σε πείραξε. Εγώ δεν σε ενόχλησα ποτέ!!!!! Να μην έχουμε εντάσεις σου πρότεινα. Κακώς. Με έχεις βάλει στο σάκο του μποξ και εμένα.


Μη δίνεις σημασία ολο σενάρια κανει και για μενα τα ίδια..

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Μη δίνεις σημασία ολο σενάρια κανει και για μενα τα ίδια..


Eσύ πιστεύεις ότι θα πάει σε ειδικό ή θα ξεσκιστεί στην αμπελοφιλοσοφία?

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Eσύ πιστεύεις ότι θα πάει σε ειδικό ή θα ξεσκιστεί στην αμπελοφιλοσοφία?


Σιγα μην πάει να κοιταχτει.. Δεν έχει επίγνωση της κατάστασης του

----------


## Constantly curious

Ο Αλέξανδρος υποθέτει ότι ίσως εχω βάλει τον γουαι και την φαντασία. Εάν έχει εκνευριστεί με κάποια λογοπαίγνια αναμεταξύ σας καλό είναι να ξεκαθαριστουν. Ασχολούμαι γιατί δεν εχω δώσει τέτοια δείγματα συμπεριφοράς εδώ. Ο Αλέξανδρος έχει γίνει μπαρούτι. Δε πρόκειται να το δει " χαλαρά ". Εγώ για τελευταία φορά δηλώνω πως δεν έχω προκαλέσει το θυμό του. Δεν τον έχω χαρακτηρίσει.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Σιγα μην πάει να κοιταχτει.. Δεν έχει επίγνωση της κατάστασης του


Η υπεροψία που τον διακατέχει,με ενοχλεί πιο πολύ από όλα.
Και αυτό που νομίζει ότι έχει ανακαλύψει τον τροχό,ενώ λέει μόνο χαζομάρες...
Do you agree?




> Ο Αλέξανδρος υποθέτει ότι ίσως εχω βάλει τον γουαι και την φαντασία. Εάν έχει εκνευριστεί με κάποια λογοπαίγνια αναμεταξύ σας καλό είναι να ξεκαθαριστουν. Ασχολούμαι γιατί δεν εχω δώσει τέτοια δείγματα συμπεριφοράς εδώ. Ο Αλέξανδρος έχει γίνει μπαρούτι. Δε πρόκειται να το δει " χαλαρά ". Εγώ για τελευταία φορά δηλώνω πως δεν έχω προκαλέσει το θυμό του. Δεν τον έχω χαρακτηρίσει.


Συμπαθέστατη CC,όλο το στόρι ξεκίνησε από εδώ.


https://www.psychology.gr/forum/thre...=1#post1054958

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Μη δίνεις σημασία ολο σενάρια κανει και για μενα τα ίδια..


κατσε να το ξαναδω αυτο που ειδα προχτες και μετα θα το συζητισουμε.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Η υπεροψία που τον διακατέχει,με ενοχλεί πιο πολύ από όλα.
> Και αυτό που νομίζει ότι έχει ανακαλύψει τον τροχό,ενώ λέει μόνο χαζομάρες...
> Do you agree?


Οχι ακριβώς. Θεωρώ ότι εχει προβλημα οπότε δε μπορω να τσαντιστω...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Η υπεροψία που τον διακατέχει,με ενοχλεί πιο πολύ από όλα.
> Και αυτό που νομίζει ότι έχει ανακαλύψει τον τροχό,ενώ λέει μόνο χαζομάρες...
> Do you agree?


οτι ειμαι ειμαι για τον εαυτο μου και δε θα δωσω λογαριασμο σε κανενα γι αυτο εκτος απ τον θεο το λες γιατι δε γνωριζεις σε τι αναφερομαι αφου ειναι θεμα νοημοσυνης που την εχω εγω και αυτη και αυτο με χαλαει οτι το παιζει ασχετη.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Οχι ακριβώς. Θεωρώ ότι εχει προβλημα οπότε δε μπορω να τσαντιστω...


βρηκες εμενα για να τσακωθεις απ οτι φαινετε εισαι πολυ τυχερη γι αυτο

----------


## Constantly curious

γιατι δε γνωριζεις σε τι αναφερομαι αφου ειναι θεμα νοημοσυνης που την εχω εγω και αυτη και αυτο με χαλαει οτι το παιζει ασχετη.[/QUOTE]

Τι συμβαίνει λοιπόν; με ποιαν τα έχεις πάρει και για ποιο λόγο;;; εδώ μέσα όλα τα κείμενα μένουν. Εμένα την υπόληψη μου δεν θα τη θίγεις ελαφρά την καρδιαν. Δεν έχω προσβάλει μέλος. Δε θα σπιλωνεις τη παρουσία μου. Ή ξεκαθάρισε το ή μη με αναφέρεις.

----------


## Georgewww

> Η υπεροψία που τον διακατέχει,με ενοχλεί πιο πολύ από όλα.
> Και αυτό που νομίζει ότι έχει ανακαλύψει τον τροχό,ενώ λέει μόνο χαζομάρες...
> Do you agree?


Κάθε μέρα συμβαίνει αυτό στην Ελλάδα και φυσικά πρώτοι πρώτοι οι ταξιτζήδες χαχα 

"Ξυπνάτε πρόβατα" "δεν έχετε καταλάβει" "εγώ να σας πω" κτλ 

Εγώ το παραδέχομαι, είμαι πρόβατο και οδηγούμαι στη σφαγή  :Smile:  είμαι χαζός αμόρφωτος, με χαμηλή αντίληψη και iq ραδικιού. Βάζω βύσμα για να συμπληρώσω το ΚΙΝΟ, τι άλλο να πω? Ψηφίζω πάντα μια μετά τις εκλογές που δεν έχει κόσμο, ΑΛΛΑ είμαι ευτυχισμένος. ... (Αυτό θα ήθελα να είμαι, ακούγεται ο ονειρικό τώρα που το σκέφτομαι)

----------


## elisabet

> γιατι δε γνωριζεις σε τι αναφερομαι αφου ειναι θεμα νοημοσυνης που την εχω εγω και αυτη και αυτο με χαλαει οτι το παιζει ασχετη.


Τι συμβαίνει λοιπόν; με ποιαν τα έχεις πάρει και για ποιο λόγο;;; εδώ μέσα όλα τα κείμενα μένουν. Εμένα την υπόληψη μου δεν θα τη θίγεις ελαφρά την καρδιαν. Δεν έχω προσβάλει μέλος. Δε θα σπιλωνεις τη παρουσία μου. Ή ξεκαθάρισε το ή μη με αναφέρεις.[/QUOTE]

CC ¨ηρέμησε, όλοι ξέρουμε πως εσύ δεν προκάλεσες τον Αλεξ και επίσης όλοι ξέρουμε πως ο Αλεξ πολλές φορές αντιδρά έτσι. Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να ταράζεσαι ή να νιώθεις προσβεβλημένη. Εγώ είδα πως του μιλούσες πολύ όμορφα στο άλλο νήμα. Όλα καλά.

Νοσηρή και Γουαι ντροπή σας! Μόνο αυτό έχω να πω. Αντί να δει ο καθένας την καμπούρα του εδώ μέσα, έχετε από μέρες τώρα που προκαλείτε τον Αλεξ ενώ βλέπετε οτι βρίσκεται σε ένταση μόνο και μόνο για να πουλήσετε μούρη με εξυπνάδες.
Ναι ο Αλεξ πολλές φορές γράφει ακατανόητα....ω τι εκπληξη!!! Βρίσκεστε σε φόρουμ ψυχολογίας!!!

----------


## elisabet

> Οχι ακριβώς. Θεωρώ ότι εχει προβλημα οπότε δε μπορω να τσαντιστω...


Θεωρείς ότι έχει πρόβλημα αλλά αυτό δεν σε εμποδίζει επί μέρες να τον ειρωνεύεσαι και να τον προκαλείς! Φοβερό επίπεδο. Και ενσυναίσθηση επίσης.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Θεωρείς ότι έχει πρόβλημα αλλά αυτό δεν σε εμποδίζει επί μέρες να τον ειρωνεύεσαι και να τον προκαλείς! Φοβερό επίπεδο. Και ενσυναίσθηση επίσης.


Δεν ειρωνευομαι κάνω πλάκα. Δε θα μπορούσα να του απαντήσω σοβαρα σε ολα αυτα που λεει. Εχεις μια εμμονή μαζι μου ή μου φαίνεται; δειξε μου τι το τοσο Κακο του ειπα

----------


## elisabet

> Δεν ειρωνευομαι κάνω πλάκα. Δε θα μπορούσα να του απαντήσω σοβαρα σε ολα αυτα που λεει. Εχεις μια εμμονή μαζι μου ή μου φαίνεται; δειξε μου τι το τοσο Κακο του ειπα


Κάνεις πλακα σε κάποιον που εμφανώς έχει πρόβλημα;; Είσαι σοβαρή; Αν ήταν αδερφος σου θα του έκανες πλακα; Θα χαιρόσουν με άλλους αν του έκαναν πλάκα; Έτσι δείχνεις την ανωτερότητα σου; Είναι πολύ μαγκιά να πουλας εξυπνάδα στον Αλεξ;

Σιγα μη κ.άτσω να σου δείξω, είδα και τα άλλα που σου έδειξα πως τα παραδεχτηκες παρα κοίταξες να τα κάνεις γαργάρα.

Θα ασχολούμαι μαζί σου και με όποιον γουστάρω όταν κρίνω πως δεν σέβονται.

----------


## Constantly curious

Ελισσαβετ δεν πειράζει να "πει". Δε γουστάρω να ταραζονται μέλη με ιστορικό υγείας. Έχει γίνει και έχει ξανά γίνει. Επειδή ο διαχειριστής δε μπορεί να είναι συνεχώς εδώ μέσα κάποια μέλη μπορούμε όπως και κάνουμε να λέμε ωμά κάποια γεγονότα. Φαντασία μπορεί κάποιος εδώ να στεναχωρηθει από την "πλάκα" και να φτάσει έως και τον αυτοτραυματισμο. Εφόσον έχεις ζήσει κακοηθη άνθρωπο στο φμπι εδώ να ξέρεις πως δεν έχει συμβεί κάτι ανάλογο. Υπάρχουν σχόλια υπάρχει πρόκληση έως εκεί. Πράγματι κανεις παρέα με τον γουαι και δεν ενοχλείς κανέναν. Ο Αλέξανδρος ήδη έχει αισθανθεί προσβεβλημένος. Ξέρω πως σε σχολίασε το διάβασα. Δεν είναι ανάγκη όμως να διαιωνιζονται έχθρες. Εσύ θα τα πεις και μετά θα συνεχίσεις φυσιολογικα τη καθημερινοτητα σου. Κάποιος άλλος μπορεί όχι. Στην έξω ζωή και καθημερινοτητα ο καθένας μας δέχεται και ζει προκλήσεις. Εδώ είμαστε για να νιώθουμε ασφαλής. Και γουαι όταν μπηκες σε αγκάλιασαν όλα τα μέλη να σε στηρίξουν με τις ανησυχίες που είχες. Είσαι παλαιοτερο μέλος από τη φαντασία. Χαβαλέ δεν κάνουμε με όποιον μας τύχει. Συγνώμη αλλά ξανά σκεφτείτε ή διαβάστε κάποιοι εδώ μέσα τι περνάνε.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Κάνεις πλακα σε κάποιον που εμφανώς έχει πρόβλημα;; Είσαι σοβαρή; Αν ήταν αδερφος σου θα του έκανες πλακα; Θα χαιρόσουν με άλλους αν του έκαναν πλάκα; Έτσι δείχνεις την ανωτερότητα σου; Είναι πολύ μαγκιά να πουλας εξυπνάδα στον Αλεξ;
> 
> Σιγα μη κ.άτσω να σου δείξω, είδα και τα άλλα που σου έδειξα πως τα παραδεχτηκες παρα κοίταξες να τα κάνεις γαργάρα.
> 
> Θα ασχολούμαι μαζί σου και με όποιον γουστάρω όταν κρίνω πως δεν σέβονται.


Ναι απο το να τσακωθω προτιμω να το γυρνάω στη πλακα. Ασε τους χαρακτηρισμους μη τους αρχίσω και εγώ και γίνουνε θεαμα. Μην ασχολεισαι μαζι μου όπως κανω το ιδιο και εγω. Καταντας κουραστικη

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Ελισσαβετ δεν πειράζει να "πει". Δε γουστάρω να ταραζονται μέλη με ιστορικό υγείας. Έχει γίνει και έχει ξανά γίνει. Επειδή ο διαχειριστής δε μπορεί να είναι συνεχώς εδώ μέσα κάποια μέλη μπορούμε όπως και κάνουμε να λέμε ωμά κάποια γεγονότα. Φαντασία μπορεί κάποιος εδώ να στεναχωρηθει από την "πλάκα" και να φτάσει έως και τον αυτοτραυματίσμο. Στην έξω ζωή και καθημερινοτητα ο καθένας μας δέχεται και ζει προκλήσεις. Εδώ είμαστε για να νιώθουμε ασφαλής. Και γουαι όταν μπηκες σε αγκάλιασαν όλα τα μέλη να σε στηρίξουν με τις ανησυχίες που είχες. Είσαι παλαιοτερο μέλος από τη φαντασία. Χαβαλέ δεν κάνουμε με όποιον μας τύχει. Συγνώμη αλλά ξανά σκεφτείτε ή διαβάστε κάποιοι εδώ μέσα τι περνάνε.


Ο Αλέξανδρος με κυνηγάει απο οταν ειχα πρώτομπει.μσ κατηγορεί με ότι του κατέβει στο κεφάλι. Θεώρησα σωστο αντί να κάτσω να ξεκατινιαστω να το γυρίσω στη πλακα. Δε θεωρώ οτι εκανα κατι μεμπτο. Δε τον προσβαλα καπου ισα ισα για μενα έλεγα οτι ειναι εξωγηινος κλπ. Που ακριβώς του ειπα κατι τοσο βαρύ που ια τον εκανα να αυτότραυματιστει;

----------


## elisabet

> Ελισσαβετ δεν πειράζει να "πει". Δε γουστάρω να ταραζονται μέλη με ιστορικό υγείας. Έχει γίνει και έχει ξανά γίνει. Επειδή ο διαχειριστής δε μπορεί να είναι συνεχώς εδώ μέσα κάποια μέλη μπορούμε όπως και κάνουμε να λέμε ωμά κάποια γεγονότα. Φαντασία μπορεί κάποιος εδώ να στεναχωρηθει από την "πλάκα" και να φτάσει έως και τον αυτοτραυματίσμο. Στην έξω ζωή και καθημερινοτητα ο καθένας μας δέχεται και ζει προκλήσεις. Εδώ είμαστε για να νιώθουμε ασφαλής. Και γουαι όταν μπηκες σε αγκάλιασαν όλα τα μέλη να σε στηρίξουν με τις ανησυχίες που είχες. Είσαι παλαιοτερο μέλος από τη φαντασία. Χαβαλέ δεν κάνουμε με όποιον μας τύχει. Συγνώμη αλλά ξανά σκεφτείτε ή διαβάστε κάποιοι εδώ μέσα τι περνάνε.


Αυτό ακριβώς λέω cc. Εσύ την πλήρωσες τώρα από τον Αλεξ και ταράχτηκες τώρα ΚΑΙ εσύ χωρίς να φταις σε τίποτα αλλά αυτό δεν έγινε ξαφνικά. 

Είναι μέρες τώρα που κάνουν πλακίτσα νοσηρή και γουαι με τον Αλεξ και τον προκαλούν. Τον Αλεξ τον ξέρουμε καλά όσοι είμαστε καιρό εδώ μέσα, ξέρουμε πως πολλές φορές γράφει ακατάνόητα ή μπορεί να ενοχλήσει κιόλας κάποια νέα μέλη που δεν τον ξέρουν...αλλά οκ, ξέρουμε που βρισκόμαστε και δείχνουμε κατανόηση. Αλλα όχι κ παλια μέλη όπως ο γουαι να δειχνει την ανωτερότητα του ...που? στον Αλεξ!!! Ειναι ντροπή δηλαδη.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Εν τελη μπορώ να μάθω τι το τραγικό ειπα; εκτός απο το να επισκεφτεί κάποιον ειδικο που δε το ειπα για πλακα. Χρήζει ιατρικής φροντίδας.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Αυτό ακριβώς λέω cc. Εσύ την πλήρωσες τώρα από τον Αλεξ και ταράχτηκες τώρα ΚΑΙ εσύ χωρίς να φταις σε τίποτα αλλά αυτό δεν έγινε ξαφνικά. 
> 
> Είναι μέρες τώρα που κάνουν πλακίτσα νοσηρή και γουαι με τον Αλεξ και τον προκαλούν. Τον Αλεξ τον ξέρουμε καλά όσοι είμαστε καιρό εδώ μέσα, ξέρουμε πως πολλές φορές γράφει ακατάνόητα ή μπορεί να ενοχλήσει κιόλας κάποια νέα μέλη που δεν τον ξέρουν...αλλά οκ, ξέρουμε που βρισκόμαστε και δείχνουμε κατανόηση. Αλλα όχι κ παλια μέλη όπως ο γουαι να δειχνει την ανωτερότητα του ...που? στον Αλεξ!!! Ειναι ντροπή δηλαδη.


Καμία ανωτερότητα δεν ήθελα να δείξω.

Και όλο το θέμα ξεκίνησε από εδώ,όπου μου φανηκε άδικη η επίθεση του αλέξανδρου.Αυτό.

https://www.psychology.gr/forum/thre...=1#post1055084





> Εν τελη μπορώ να μάθω τι το τραγικό ειπα; εκτός απο το να επισκεφτεί κάποιον ειδικο που δε το ειπα για πλακα. Χρήζει ιατρικής φροντίδας.


Το ίδιο δεν του είπα κι εγώ?

----------


## elisabet

> Ναι απο το να τσακωθω προτιμω να το γυρνάω στη πλακα. Ασε τους χαρακτηρισμους μη τους αρχίσω και εγώ και γίνουνε θεαμα. Μην ασχολεισαι μαζι μου όπως κανω το ιδιο και εγω. Καταντας κουραστικη


Κατάλαβες ότι έχει πρόβλημα;; Αυτό φτάνει. Τελεία. Αν είχες τσίπα δεν θα καθόσουν να κάνεις πλάκα.
Κι άλλοι ενοχλούν και ταράζουν κόσμο στα πμ αλλά δεν τους ξεμπροστιάζουμε ούτε τους παίρνουμε στο ψιλό. Αν αρχίσουμε και λέμε εδώ μέσα τι γίνεται στα πμ πολλοί θα ψάξουν μέρος να κρυφτούν.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Καμία ανωτερότητα δεν ήθελα να δείξω.
> 
> Και όλο το θέμα ξεκίνησε από εδώ
> 
> https://www.psychology.gr/forum/thre...=1#post1055084


Προσπαθείς να βγαλεις άκρη με την Ελισάβετ; ειναι κακοτροπη και αγενης. Και η ce ce μιλησε αλλα μιλησε με ωραιο τροπο και την θαυμαζω γι αυτό. Η Ελισάβετ είναι παντα οτι να ναι. Εδω πήγε να μου συγκρίνει την εμμονικη και τον αισχρο πολεμο που δεχόμουν με το δελφινι που απλα εφαγε μια απόρριψη.. Μην την παίρνεις σοβαρα.

----------


## Constantly curious

> Ο Αλέξανδρος με κυνηγάει απο οταν ειχα πρώτομπει.μσ κατηγορεί με ότι του κατέβει στο κεφάλι. Θεώρησα σωστο αντί να κάτσω να ξεκατινιαστω να το γυρίσω στη πλακα. Δε θεωρώ οτι εκανα κατι μεμπτο. Δε τον προσβαλα καπου ισα ισα για μενα έλεγα οτι ειναι εξωγηινος κλπ. Που ακριβώς του ειπα κατι τοσο βαρύ που ια τον εκανα να αυτότραυματιστει;


Δεν είπα ότι το έκανε φαντασία. Απλά σς ενημερώνω πως μπορεί κάποιο άλλο μέλος να μπει πχ να σε προκαλέσει να απαντήσεις προστατεύοντας τον εαυτό σου αλλά τελικά το άτομο να έχει θέμα. Όταν πρωτογραφτηκα μου τα έχωσε ο Έλις. Καλή του ώρα. Δεν άνοιξα καυγά. Διάβασα γενικώς πως έγραφε και κατάλαβα ότι δεν είναι προσωπικό. Επειδή έχεις ζήσει κακοποίηση ( ψυχολογικο εκφοβισμο) πιστεύω πως μπορείς να λειτουργησεις θετικά στο φόρουμ. Αν θες σε παρακαλώ δοκίμασε να διαβάζεις τι θέματα έχει ανοίξει κάποιο μέλος που σε προκαλεί. Ξέρω ότι μπορείς να καταλάβεις πως το εννοώ.

----------


## elisabet

> Καμία ανωτερότητα δεν ήθελα να δείξω.
> 
> Και όλο το θέμα ξεκίνησε από εδώ
> 
> https://www.psychology.gr/forum/thre...=1#post1055084
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Το ίδιο δεν του είπα κι εγώ?


γουαι μην με προκαλείς σε παρακαλώ. Κατινιές δεν θέλω αλλά αν αναγκαστώ μπορώ να σου απαντήσω.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Δεν είπα ότι το έκανε φαντασία. Απλά σς ενημερώνω πως μπορεί κάποιο άλλο μέλος να μπει πχ να σε προκαλέσει να απαντήσεις προστατεύοντας τον εαυτό σου αλλά τελικά το άτομο να έχει θέμα. Όταν πρωτογραφτηκα μου τα έχωσε ο Έλις. Καλή του ώρα. Δεν άνοιξα καυγά. Διάβασα γενικώς πως έγραφε και κατάλαβα ότι δεν είναι προσωπικό. Επειδή έχεις ζήσει κακοποίηση ( ψυχολογικο εκφοβισμο) πιστεύω πως μπορείς να λειτουργησεις θετικά στο φόρουμ. Αν θες σε παρακαλώ δοκίμασε να διαβάζεις τι θέματα έχει ανοίξει κάποιο μέλος που σε προκαλεί. Ξέρω ότι μπορείς να καταλάβεις πως το εννοώ.


Ειμαι απο κινητό και δεν εχω αυτή την επιλογή... Ή τουλάχιστον δεν ξερω πως γίνεται. Αν ξέρεις και μου πεις ευχαρίστως να ψάχνω. Εγώ θυμάμαι παντα τον αλεξ να φτιάχνει σενάρια και απλα δε μπορώ να του απαντήσω σοβαρα. Δεν θα είχε νόημα.

----------


## Constantly curious

Θα παίρνουμε θέση για τα μέλη που δεν μπορούν πάρουν. Γουαι σε παρακαλώ πολύ επειδή ξανά λέω είσαι πιο παλιό μέλος και έλαβες κατανόηση να σεβαστείς το γεγονός ότι δεν είμαστε όλοι με διάθεση για χαβαλέ. Μην ασχολείστε στη τελική με ανθρώπους που έχουν τα διπλάσια σας χρόνια και λαμβάνουν αγωγή και δεν μπορούν να γίνουν καλά!!!! Δεν είναι δυνατόν να έχουμε ψυχολογικά και να κράζουμε τους ανθρώπους που έχουν επειδή είναι σε άλλη μορφή. Σας παρακαλώ σκεφτείτε. Δεν έχουμε διαγωνισμό καλύτερης απάντησης εδώ. Ας δώσουμε τα θετικά μας στοιχεία. Γουσταρω που κάνετε χαβαλέ και δίνετε χαρά στο θέμα που άνοιξε ο γουαι. Χρειαζομαστε και χαρά!!!

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Θα παίρνουμε θέση για τα μέλη που δεν μπορούν πάρουν. Γουαι σε παρακαλώ πολύ επειδή ξανά λέω είσαι πιο παλιό μέλος και έλαβες κατανόηση να σεβαστείς το γεγονός ότι δεν είμαστε όλοι με διάθεση για χαβαλέ. Μην ασχολείστε στη τελική με ανθρώπους που έχουν τα διπλάσια σας χρόνια και λαμβάνουν αγωγή και δεν μπορούν να γίνουν καλά!!!! Δεν είναι δυνατόν να έχουμε ψυχολογικά και να κράζουμε τους ανθρώπους που έχουν επειδή είναι σε άλλη μορφή. Σας παρακαλώ σκεφτείτε. Δεν έχουμε διαγωνισμό καλύτερης απάντησης εδώ. Ας δώσουμε τα θετικά μας στοιχεία.


Καταλαβαίνω τι λες!Όλα καλά.
Δεν νομίζω να χρειαστεί να δοθεί συνέχεια.




> *Γουσταρω που κάνετε χαβαλέ και δίνετε χαρά στο θέμα που άνοιξε ο γουαι. Χρειαζομαστε και χαρά!!!*


Ε πέρνα τότε μια βόλτα και από εκεί.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Θα παίρνουμε θέση για τα μέλη που δεν μπορούν πάρουν. Γουαι σε παρακαλώ πολύ επειδή ξανά λέω είσαι πιο παλιό μέλος και έλαβες κατανόηση να σεβαστείς το γεγονός ότι δεν είμαστε όλοι με διάθεση για χαβαλέ. Μην ασχολείστε στη τελική με ανθρώπους που έχουν τα διπλάσια σας χρόνια και λαμβάνουν αγωγή και δεν μπορούν να γίνουν καλά!!!! Δεν είναι δυνατόν να έχουμε ψυχολογικά και να κράζουμε τους ανθρώπους που έχουν επειδή είναι σε άλλη μορφή. Σας παρακαλώ σκεφτείτε. Δεν έχουμε διαγωνισμό καλύτερης απάντησης εδώ. Ας δώσουμε τα θετικά μας στοιχεία. Γουσταρω που κάνετε χαβαλέ και δίνετε χαρά στο θέμα που άνοιξε ο γουαι. Χρειαζομαστε και χαρά!!!


Ας μη μεγαλοποιουμε καταστασεις. Ειμαστε εδώ ολη μερα, θα υπάρχουν και αυτά.. Δεν ειδα κατι το τοσο τραγικό. Απλα ο γουαι απαντούσε πιο σοβαρα και εγω το έριξα στη τρελή για να μην έρθω σε ρήξη με τον αλεξ. Ολα καλα.

----------


## Constantly curious

Κάνεις κλικ στο όνομα μέλους. Κάνεις κλικ στα μηνύματα. Ανοίγει 2 καρτέλες πάνω. Τι θέματα άνοιξε το μέλος και σε τι έχει απαντήσει. Αν κάποιο μήνυμα σου φανεί επιθετικό προσβλητικό μη κατανοητό κάνε ένα τσεκ. Στο λέω με όση καλή διάθεση μπορώ να εχω αυτή τη στιγμή. Καλό είναι μετά από κάποια διαφωνία να προχωράμε παρακάτω θετικά. Αν κάποιος σου κάνει συστηματικά μπουλινγκ λεκτικό θα το δούμε όλοι. Αν αρχίσουμε όλοι τα μπινελίκια εδώ μέσα το μόνο σίγουρο είναι πως δεν θα βγάλουμε άκρη. Κάποιοι είμαστε πιο ευέξαπτοι κάποιο όχι κάποιοι έχουμε συγκεκριμένες ευαισθησίες και ούτω καθεξής.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Κάνεις κλικ στο όνομα μέλους. Κάνεις κλικ στα μηνύματα. Ανοίγει 2 καρτέλες πάνω. Τι θέματα άνοιξε το μέλος και σε τι έχει απαντήσει. Αν κάποιο μήνυμα σου φανεί επιθετικό προσβλητικό μη κατανοητό κάνε ένα τσεκ. Στο λέω με όση καλή διάθεση μπορώ να εχω αυτή τη στιγμή. Καλό είναι μετά από κάποια διαφωνία να προχωράμε παρακάτω θετικά. Αν κάποιος σου κάνει συστηματικά μπουλινγκ λεκτικό θα το δούμε όλοι. Αν αρχίσουμε όλοι τα μπινελίκια εδώ μέσα το μόνο σίγουρο είναι πως δεν θα βγάλουμε άκρη. Κάποιοι είμαστε πιο ευέξαπτοι κάποιο όχι κάποιοι έχουμε συγκεκριμένες ευαισθησίες και ούτω καθεξής.


Απο το κινητο δε το βρίσκω.. Μήπως θέλει υπολογιστή;

----------


## Constantly curious

Δεν είμαι σε τέτοια φάση ζωής why. Είπα πως εκτίμησα το γεγονός πως κάνατε παρεακι!!! Σε ευχαριστώ για την πρόσκληση μακάρι να μπορούσα.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Για να ελαφρύνω το κλίμα:
Αν εγώ διαβάσω σήμερα θα είναι θαύμα.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Για να ελαφρύνω το κλίμα:
> Αν εγώ διαβάσω σήμερα θα είναι θαύμα.


Εσυ βαριέσαι να διαβάσεις εγω βαριέμαι να πάρω χαπια... Προσφέρθηκε να μου φέρει ο δικός μου και του είπα οχι το ζωον!! Ρίξτε μου μια μούντζα

----------


## Constantly curious

Ν. Φ από κινητό μπαίνω μέσω ταπτακ. Όποιος ξέρει περισσότερα να γράψει εδώ τρόπους θέασης μηνυμάτων μελών παρακαλώ. Πως φαίνονται τα θέματα που έχουν ανοίξει. Να υπάρχει ένας μπούσουλας.
Πες του να στα πάρει. Δε πειράζει. Έχουμε κυκλοθυμία  :Smile:

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Εσυ βαριέσαι να διαβάσεις εγω βαριέμαι να πάρω χαπια... Προσφέρθηκε να μου φέρει ο δικός μου και του είπα οχι το ζωον!! Ρίξτε μου μια μούντζα


Σε παρακαλώ!Διαβάζω.
Άλλα πράγματα όμως,χαχαχαχαχα

Γιατί του το έκανες αυτό?

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Ν. Φ από κινητό μπαίνω μέσω ταπτακ. Όποιος ξέρει περισσότερα να γράψει εδώ τρόπους θέασης μηνυμάτων μελών παρακαλώ. Πως φαίνονται τα θέματα που έχουν ανοίξει. Να υπάρχει ένας μπούσουλας.


Εγω μπαίνω από την κανονική εφαρμογή και δε μπορώ να το βρω...Τι σου συμβαίνει αν επιτρέπεται και δεν έχεις όρεξη να έρθεις στη παρέα μας;

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Σε παρακαλώ!Διαβάζω.
> Άλλα πράγματα όμως,χαχαχαχαχα
> 
> Γιατί του το έκανες αυτό?


Γιατί μου εχει πάρει πολλες φορες χαπια και δε θελω να τον φορτώνω με κατι που ειναι δικο μου πρόβλημα...Απλα σήμερα δε θα βγω από το σπίτι εφοσον θα έρθει εδώ και βαριέμαι να ντυνομαι μονο για χαπια

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Γιατί μου εχει πάρει πολλες φορες χαπια και δε θελω να τον φορτώνω με κατι που ειναι δικο μου πρόβλημα...Απλα σήμερα δε θα βγω από το σπίτι εφοσον θα έρθει εδώ και βαριέμαι να ντυνομαι μονο για χαπια


Καλά,άσε τώρα και ώρα για τρασίλα και καλτίλα!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=atzDwmaHQ3Y

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Καλά,άσε τώρα και ώρα για τρασίλα και καλτίλα!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=atzDwmaHQ3Y


Αυτο το έχω κατεβάσει και το έχω στο κινητό.. Το εδειξα και στον δικο μου πεθάναμε στο γέλιο

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Αυτο το έχω κατεβάσει και το έχω στο κινητό.. Το εδειξα και στον δικο μου πεθάναμε στο γέλιο


Μυθικές στιγμές της παλιάς καλής Ελληνικής τηλεόρασης.




> Δεν είμαι σε τέτοια φάση ζωής why. Είπα πως εκτίμησα το γεγονός πως κάνατε παρεακι!!! Σε ευχαριστώ για την πρόσκληση μακάρι να μπορούσα.


Τώρα με στενοχωρείς,αλλά να ξέρεις πως η πρόσκληση συνεχίζει να ισχύει.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Σιγα μην πάει να κοιταχτει.. Δεν έχει επίγνωση της κατάστασης του


θα σου πω εγω με πιον τα εχω βαλει απλα θελω να μου εξηγισεις με ποιο δικαιομα θα αποφασισεις ΕΣΥ για το που θα παω εγω και τι θα κανω ποια νομιζεις οτι εισαι? μηπως νομιζεις οτι υπολογιζω τη γνωμη σου? βερεσε τα ακουω οσα γραφεις

οτι γουσταρω θα κανω το καταλαβες? και δε θα βαλω κανενα να μου πει το τι θα κανω και που θα παω γιατι οτι και να μου πουν εχω θα εχω το βιολι μου και θα κανω το κεφι μου οτι και να λενε αυτοι

και στη τελικη αν δε το καταλαβαινουν και δε σεβονται τα ατομικα μου δικαιοματα το πολυ πολυ να γινουμε μαλια κουβαρια να τους σπασω τα νευρα και να το καταλαβουν με το ζορι

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

το θεμα ειναι οτι η ζωη ετουτη με το τροπο που ειναι φτιαγμενη ευνοει τη συνομωσια και ειναι δυσκολο αυτο να αντιμετωπιστει

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Η υπεροψία που τον διακατέχει,με ενοχλεί πιο πολύ από όλα.
> Και αυτό που νομίζει ότι έχει ανακαλύψει τον τροχό,ενώ λέει μόνο χαζομάρες...
> Do you agree?
> 
> 
> 
> Συμπαθέστατη CC,όλο το στόρι ξεκίνησε από εδώ.
> 
> 
> https://www.psychology.gr/forum/thre...=1#post1054958


εξαρχης ειχα θεσει ορους για να παρω καποιον στα σοβαρα και ειχα πει οτι αν θελει αυτο να γινει θα μου δειξει επιστοσυνη φυσικα μπορει να μη το κανει αλλα εγω δε θα τον παρω στα σοβαρα αρα οτι λεω ειναι αναλογο με τη κριση μου και σε ποιον μιλαω

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εγω ειμαι σε ενταση απο τοτε που γενηθηκα απλα συνηθως δε το δειχνω και πολοι το ερμηνευουν ως ανυσιχια η αληθεια ειναι οτι μεσα στην εικονικη μου ηρεμια δεν ηρεμω ποτε

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

....................................

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ως τωρα δεν εχω δει ουτε ενα ανθρωπο με υψιλη ευφυια που να μην εμφανισει καπιας μορφης τρελα απλως εγω τη τρεναρα με τη θεληση μου αλλα ενω ειμαι σε θεση να τους συμβουλευσω βαση εμπειρειας αρνιουνται πεισματικα να με εμπιστευτουν και μετα αναρωτιουνται γιατι γραφω οτι να ναι γιατι ειναι αναλογα οσα λεω μη την εμπιστοσυνη τους.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Ποιοι είναι εδω; να πάρω παρουσίες

----------


## Georgewww

Εγώ είμαι και χαζός με τρομερά χαμηλή ευφυΐα και τρελός, που αν με βάλεις να κάνω μια πρόσθεση θετικών μη μηδενικών αριθμών, θα βγάλω άθροισμα μηδέν.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

προσωπικα μου ειναι παντελως αδιαφορο αν καποιος πιστευει αν εχω προβλημα η οχι γατι η ευφυια απο τη μια ειναι δωρο και απο την αλλη καταρα αναλογα απο ποια οπτικη γωνια τη κοιτας αλοστε εγω πρωτος ειχα πει τι μας χειροκροτει

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Εγώ είμαι και χαζός με τρομερά χαμηλή ευφυΐα και τρελός, που αν με βάλεις να κάνω μια πρόσθεση θετικών μη μηδενικών αριθμών, θα βγάλω άθροισμα μηδέν.


δε ξερω τι παιχνιδακι παιζεις αλλα το υποψιαζομαι οχι οτι σε παρεξηγω...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

υπαρχει οστοσο μια φραση που λεει η απολυτη αντιληψη ειναι η απολυτη παρανοια

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Εγώ είμαι και χαζός με τρομερά χαμηλή ευφυΐα και τρελός, που αν με βάλεις να κάνω μια πρόσθεση θετικών μη μηδενικών αριθμών, θα βγάλω άθροισμα μηδέν.


Μεσα σημερα;

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Ποιοι είναι εδω; να πάρω παρουσίες


Ευπειθώς αναφέρω πως μόλις γύρισα από το gym.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

πχ οταν το μυαλο γκαζωνει συνεχεια ειναι ενα τσεκουρι με 2 ακρες απο τη μια μπορεις να διακριθεις και να φτασεις στη κορυφη και απο την αλλη απο το πολυ γκαζωμα μπορει να νομιζεις οτι ακους φωνες η κορυφη οδηγει στο πατο και το αναποδο

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Ευπειθώς αναφέρω πως μόλις γύρισα από το gym.


Τι κάνεις; εμενα οτι έφυγε ο δικός μου και καθισα να φαω βλέποντας χρυσο κουφέτο. Εντωμεταξύ σημερα κερδισα σε εναν διαγωνισμό ηχεια Bluetooth της sony που ηθελα ετσι κ αλλιως να παρω. Τύχη στα ύψη. Να ναι καλα τα pringles

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Τι κάνεις; εμενα οτι έφυγε ο δικός μου και καθισα να φαω βλέποντας χρυσο κουφέτο. Εντωμεταξύ σημερα κερδισα σε εναν διαγωνισμό ηχεια Bluetooth της sony που ηθελα ετσι κ αλλιως να παρω. Τύχη στα ύψη. Να ναι καλα τα pringles


Είμαι κομμάτια,αυτό.
Μπράβο!!!

----------


## Georgewww

> Μεσα σημερα;


Ναι, ήταν να βγω αλλά βαρεθηκα, δε μπορώ άλλο έξω βαριέμαι τα ίδια κενά :/ γέρασα. Που να ήμουν και Αθήνα χαχα

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Ναι, ήταν να βγω αλλά βαρεθηκα, δε μπορώ άλλο έξω βαριέμαι τα ίδια κενά :/ γέρασα. Που να ήμουν και Αθήνα χαχα


Γέρασες.
Μάλιστα...
Δηλαδή στα 60 τι θα λες? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Καλα και εγω ευτυχώς ειμαι μονο με τη μανα μου σπίτι οποτε μπορω να φερω κοσμο άνετα δε το μπορω το έξω ρε παιδί μου με τη ζέστη.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

δεν εχουμε τιποτα κοινο σιγουρακι...

----------


## Georgewww

> Γέρασες.
> Μάλιστα...
> Δηλαδή στα 60 τι θα λες?


Ας ζω μέχρι τα 60 και δε θα λέω κουβέντα χαχα 

Ε μετά από κάποια ηλικία προτιμάς απλά πράγματα, ένα επιτραπέζιο με την τρελή κοπέλα σου, λίγο παιχνίδι με τη γάτα, νέος ήθελα μόνο έξω συνεχώς και γκομενάκια, και τελικά ειρωνία της ζωής, μου τα έφερε ανάποδα, ...

----------


## Constantly curious

Να γράψει κάποιος αν μπορεί πως βλέπουν από την εφαρμογή τα θέματα που έχει ξεκινήσει οποιοδήποτε μέλος. Εγώ δεν γνωρίζω. Όσοι γράφονται στο φόρουμ να έχουν ένα μπούσουλα. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Να γράψει κάποιος αν μπορεί πως βλέπουν από την εφαρμογή τα θέματα που έχει ξεκινήσει οποιοδήποτε μέλος. Εγώ δεν γνωρίζω. Όσοι γράφονται στο φόρουμ να έχουν ένα μπούσουλα. Ευχαριστώ.


Aπο κινητό δε γίνεται το έψαξα οσο δε παει.. Έχει στην αναζήτηση να σου βρει βαση ονόματος αλλα σε πετάει στο προφιλ και δε φαίνονται ποστ.

----------


## Constantly curious

Κοίταξα στην ενότητα νέα ανακοινώσεις φόρουμ δεν βρήκα κάτι δυστυχώς. Μακάρι να μπορέσεις από υπολογιστή. Έχει διευθυνσεις mail αν θέλεις να σου απαντήσει κάποιος από διαχείριση. Δεν ευθύνεσαι αν δεν μπορείς να διαβάσεις το ιστορικό.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Κοίταξα στην ενότητα νέα ανακοινώσεις φόρουμ δεν βρήκα κάτι δυστυχώς. Μακάρι να μπορέσεις από υπολογιστή. Έχει διευθυνσεις mail αν θέλεις να σου απαντήσει κάποιος από διαχείριση. Δεν ευθύνεσαι αν δεν μπορείς να διαβάσεις το ιστορικό.


Εχω υπολογιστή αλλα δε με βολεύει καθόλου και είμαι μόνιμα από κινητό ας φτιάξει κάποιος την εφαρμογή να έχουμε πλήρη πρόσβαση. Για την ωρα εκανα μπλοκ τον φιλο για να μην μπαινω σε διαδικασία να του απαντάω

----------


## Constantly curious

Έγραψα ερώτηση. Θα το δεις στο χρονοδιάγραμμα νέων θεμάτων. Θέλω να πιστεύω πως θα υπάρξει απάντηση. Ετοίμασες πράγματα για απόδραση;

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Έγραψα ερώτηση. Θα το δεις στο χρονοδιάγραμμα νέων θεμάτων. Θέλω να πιστεύω πως θα υπάρξει απάντηση. Ετοίμασες πράγματα για απόδραση;


Τα χω έτοιμα ναι..αν και αισθάνομαι λίγο ασχημα γιατί θα αφήσω τη μητερα μου τελείως μόνη της και φοβάται φουλ τους σεισμούς.

----------


## Constantly curious

Το παλικάρι σου όμως φαντάζομαι δύσκολα μπορεί να πάρει άδεια. Για να κάνατε αλλαγή προγράμματος. Θα τη βρει την άκρη η μάνα. Αν έχει φίλη θα περάσει από το σπίτι. Αν μπορεί να κατέβει κάτω σε ανοιχτό χώρο μέχρι να έρθει κάποιος να της κάνει παρέα θα νιώθει καλυτερα. Σκέψου καμιά εναλλακτικη. Εγώ με τους σεισμούς παγώνω. Πόσα Ρίχτερ έκανε;

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Το παλικάρι σου όμως φαντάζομαι δύσκολα μπορεί να πάρει άδεια. Για να κάνατε αλλαγή προγράμματος. Θα τη βρει την άκρη η μάνα. Αν έχει φίλη θα περάσει από το σπίτι. Αν μπορεί να κατέβει κάτω σε ανοιχτό χώρο μέχρι να έρθει κάποιος να της κάνει παρέα θα νιώθει καλυτερα. Σκέψου καμιά εναλλακτικη. Εγώ με τους σεισμούς παγώνω. Πόσα Ρίχτερ έκανε;


5.3.ο φίλος μου δε δουλεύει σαββατο βράδυ, εχει βάλει και μια άδεια Δευτέρα αλλα δε ξέρουμε ακομα αν την εχουν εγκρίνει οπότε ίσως πάμε μονο για Σάββατο και φύγουμε Κυριακή απόγευμα.. Θα δείξει.. Να περασουμε λίγες ώρες μόνοι μας θέλουμε.. Ελπίζω να γυρίσει κάποιο απο τα αδέρφια μου για να μην είναι τελείως μόνη της γιατί έχει φοβιες γενικά(ευτυχώς σε αυτό δε της εμοιασα)

----------


## geodim

Εντάξει ξεμουδιασαμε λίγο από την καρέκλα  :Smile:

----------


## Constantly curious

Μεγάλωσα με " φοβικο ατομο". Υποσυνειδητα ήμουν από παιδί μονίμως αγχωμένη ότι θα συμβεί κάτι κακό. Και για αυτό το λόγο προσπαθώ να με "επιδιορθωσω" να μην κάνω τα ίδια στο τέκνο. Μονοκατοικία δεν είστε; αν θυμάμαι σωστά. Θα βγει έξω κατευθείαν  :Smile:

----------


## Georgewww

Εμ Μητσοτάκη θέλατε :ο 
Ευτυχώς δεν έχει ατυχήματα με ανθρώπους.

----------


## Constantly curious

Ρε συ φαντασία!!!! Κούνησε!!!! Το μωρό τι θα το κάνω;  :Frown: 
Θα βάλω αθλητικά τώρα!!! Με τη σαγιονάρα θα φάμε τούμπα

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Μεγάλωσα με " φοβικο ατομο". Υποσυνειδητα ήμουν από παιδί μονίμως αγχωμένη ότι θα συμβεί κάτι κακό. Και για αυτό το λόγο προσπαθώ να με "επιδιορθωσω" να μην κάνω τα ίδια στο τέκνο. Μονοκατοικία δεν είστε; αν θυμάμαι σωστά. Θα βγει έξω κατευθείαν


Είναι λίγο περίεργο. Το ισόγειο δικό μας το νοικιάζουμε ο πρώτος της γιαγιας δε μενει ποτε ομως και δευτερο τριτο εμείς.. Η μητέρα μας ευτυχώς δε μας περνάει τις φοβιες της . Φοβάται πολυ να μενει μόνη της και τους σεισμούς.. Την πιάνει μια ελαφρυα υστερικά. Πάλι εκανε σεισμό εδω. Θέλω να κάνω μπανιο και το σκεφτόμαι μη με βρει κανας σεισμος στη μπανιερα

----------


## Georgewww

> Ρε συ φαντασία!!!! Κούνησε!!!! Το μωρό τι θα το κάνω; 
> Θα βάλω αθλητικά τώρα!!! Με τη σαγιονάρα θα φάμε τούμπα


Και μετά αναρωτιέσαι γιατί σε περνάν για αγόρι Χαχαχα

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Ρε συ φαντασία!!!! Κούνησε!!!! Το μωρό τι θα το κάνω; 
> Θα βάλω αθλητικά τώρα!!! Με τη σαγιονάρα θα φάμε τούμπα


Αττική μένεις; εδω δεν εχει σταμάτησε να κανει σεισμούς.. Τωρα το διαβασα

----------


## DrugUser

Αντε να δω πως θα κοιμηθώ σήμερα...με το που με πήρε ο ύπνος (τέτοιες ώρες κοιμάμαι, νυχτερινός τύπος είπαμε ) μισή ώρα μετά νιώθω ένα ισχυρό ταρακούνημα...στα πρώτα δευτερόλεπτα μου φάνηκε σαν ψέμα, και τελικά το επιβεβαίωσα στο ίντερνετ....και τώρα μου ήρθανε στο μυαλό όλες οι κακές μνήμες από το 1999...άντε να μπορέσω να κοιμηθώ τώρα. 

Τι να πω...απλά αποφύγετε την περιοχή του Θριασίου καλού κακού αφού το επίκεντρο ήταν στην Μαγούλα.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Αντε να δω πως θα κοιμηθώ σήμερα...με το που με πήρε ο ύπνος (τέτοιες ώρες κοιμάμαι, νυχτερινός τύπος είπαμε ) μισή ώρα μετά νιώθω ένα ισχυρό ταρακούνημα...στα πρώτα δευτερόλεπτα μου φάνηκε σαν ψέμα, και τελικά το επιβεβαίωσα στο ίντερνετ....και τώρα μου ήρθανε στο μυαλό όλες οι κακές μνήμες από το 1999...άντε να μπορέσω να κοιμηθώ τώρα. 
> 
> Τι να πω...απλά αποφύγετε την περιοχή του Θριασίου καλού κακού αφού το επίκεντρο ήταν στην Μαγούλα.


Αστα να πανε. Και εγω απο αυτο ξύπνησα. Κανονικά ξυπνάω απόγευμα. Έβλεπα και εφιαλτη εκείνη την ωρα και νομιζα οτι καποιος με κουνάει... Μου εκοψε τον ύπνο η αηδία και σηκώθηκα να καφεδαρω

----------


## DrugUser

> Είναι λίγο περίεργο. Το ισόγειο δικό μας το νοικιάζουμε ο πρώτος της γιαγιας δε μενει ποτε ομως και δευτερο τριτο εμείς.. Η μητέρα μας ευτυχώς δε μας περνάει τις φοβιες της . Φοβάται πολυ να μενει μόνη της και τους σεισμούς.. Την πιάνει μια ελαφρυα υστερικά. Πάλι εκανε σεισμό εδω. Θέλω να κάνω μπανιο και το σκεφτόμαι μη με βρει κανας σεισμος στη μπανιερα


Πάλι καλά που είναι καλοκαίρι....φαντάσου να σε βρει χειμώνα και να αναγκαστείς να βγεις από το μπάνιο με το ψοφόκρυο.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Πάλι καλά που είναι καλοκαίρι....φαντάσου να σε βρει χειμώνα και να αναγκαστείς να βγεις από το μπάνιο με το ψοφόκρυο.


Ελπίζω να μη με βρει κανας σεισμος στη μπανιερα και βγω έξω γυμνή σαν τη τρελή εισαι εντός Αττικής και εσυ;

----------


## Constantly curious

Αν μπορέσεις Ν. Φ άνοιξε π. μ να σου στείλω.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Αν μπορέσεις Ν. Φ άνοιξε π. μ να σου στείλω.


Τωρα ανοίγω γιατί ηθελα να σου στείλω και εγώ κατι που δε μπορωνα πω δημόσια

----------


## DrugUser

Πάντα εντός Αττικής, σπάνια ξεμυτάω έξω...το πολύ πολύ μέχρι καμία Κόρινθο.

Συμπτωματικά ο σεισμός έπεσε τις ίδιες μέρες με τις περσινές πυρκαγιές...για να δούμε του χρόνου τι θα έχουμε.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Πάντα εντός Αττικής, σπάνια ξεμυτάω έξω...το πολύ πολύ μέχρι καμία Κόρινθο.
> 
> Συμπτωματικά ο σεισμός έπεσε τις ίδιες μέρες με τις περσινές πυρκαγιές...για να δούμε του χρόνου τι θα έχουμε.


Του χρόνου θα γίνει κανα τσουναμι και θα ολοκληρωθεί η γκαντεμια

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εγω τους κοιταγα στο κοσμο μου να βγαινουν εξω τρεχοντας και τους ελεγα γιατι βγαινετε αφου σταματησε

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

παντα βγαινουν εξω κατοπιν εορτης

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

αφου τους απαγορευουν να πουν αν θα γινει σεισμος γιατι βγαινουν οι σεισμολογοι στις τηλεορασεις? σε τρια τεσσερα δευτερολεπτα θα προλαβει καπιος να κανει κατι? ξερω το τροπαριο που θα πουν απ εξω δεν υπαρχει καμια ανυσιχια

----------


## Macgyver

> Του χρόνου θα γίνει κανα τσουναμι και θα ολοκληρωθεί η γκαντεμια



Το κυματακι , θα το κανουν οι ειδησεις τσουναμι ..........δενβλεπω ποτε ειδησεις , γιατι για λογους θεαματικοτητας , κανουν το τοσο , τοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο οοσο ......ντροπη , αλλα αμα δεν παρακολουθεις ειδησεις , δεν τρεχει τιποτα ....................να πα να γαμηθ#ουνε οι ειδησεις .....

----------


## Constantly curious

Θα κάνει και κάποιος άλλος report στο δήθεν μικρό που μπήκε με την και καλά σοκαριστικη ερώτηση; ή θα ξανά μπει και 3 φορά;

----------


## Christina42

Για μένα λες;

----------


## Constantly curious

Δεν μπηκες πριν 2 3 ώρες και έγραφες πως εισαι 13 ετών;;
Όποιος το είδε από το φόρουμ να το επιβεβαιωσει αν μπορεί παρακαλώ.

----------


## PositiveWave

Τώρα 13 είναι ή 15; Εγώ διάβασα 13 στο πρώτο thread. Όπως και να' χει δεν επιτρέπεται να ρωτά αγνώστους σε φόρουμ για τόσο ευαίσθητα θέματα σε μικρή ηλικία. Δεν θέλω να βγάλω συλλήβδην τα μέλη του φόρουμ μας παιδόφιλους, αλλά ενδεχομένως να υπάρχουν άτομα σε μια γωνία του φόρουμ που να ψάχνουν τέτοιες "ευκαιρίες". 

Εκτός και αν τρολάρει, οπότε don't feed the troll.

----------


## Constantly curious

Και εγώ σκέφτηκα για περίπτωση Troll! Positive σε ευχαριστώ που έγραψες.

----------


## elisabet

> Θα κάνει και κάποιος άλλος report στο δήθεν μικρό που μπήκε με την και καλά σοκαριστικη ερώτηση; ή θα ξανά μπει και 3 φορά;


είχε ξαναμπει κ το σβησανε? τωρα το ειδα

----------


## Constantly curious

Μπήκε δεύτερη φορά τώρα. Απλά απόρησα. Λέω μόνο εγώ το βλέπω; μόνο την ηλικία άλλαξε. Εντάξει είπαμε να γράφουμε αλλά πόσο θα ξεφύγει η κατάσταση πια; σε λίγο θα έχουμε διαφημίσεις της τελευταίας ταινίας ερωτικου περιεχομένου με το τάδε τοπ όνομα και την τάδε σκηνή . Δεν τραμπουκιζουμε αλλά όπως γράφτηκε ήδη Εινακ επικυνδυνο για τη κοπέλα είναι δημόσια να γράφει τα πως και τα τι;

----------


## elisabet

> Μπήκε δεύτερη φορά τώρα. Απλά απόρησα. Λέω μόνο εγώ το βλέπω; μόνο την ηλικία άλλαξε. Εντάξει είπαμε να γράφουμε αλλά πόσο θα ξεφύγει η κατάσταση πια; σε λίγο θα έχουμε διαφημίσεις της τελευταίας ταινίας ερωτικου περιεχομένου με το τάδε τοπ όνομα και την τάδε σκηνή . Δεν τραμπουκιζουμε αλλά όπως γράφτηκε ήδη Εινακ επικυνδυνο για τη κοπέλα είναι δημόσια να γράφει τα πως και τα τι;


Εμενα περισσοτερο για τρολ μου φαινεται. Εκανα αναφορα καλού κακού.

----------


## PositiveWave

> είχε ξαναμπει κ το σβησανε? τωρα το ειδα


Άνοιξε ένα thread το μεσημέρι και αφού το σβήσανε άνοιξε ξανά καινούργιο με το ιδιο θέμα και μάλιστα το χόντρυνε και μιλούσε για δάχτυλα και άφηνε να εννοηθεί για βοηθήματα και δονητές.

----------


## elisabet

> Άνοιξε ένα thread το μεσημέρι και αφού το σβήσανε άνοιξε ξανά καινούργιο με το ιδιο θέμα και μάλιστα το χόντρυνε και μιλούσε για δάχτυλα και άφηνε να εννοηθεί για βοηθήματα και δονητές.


α ενταξει εχουμε ξεφυγει! Καντε καμια αναφορα κι αλλοι και θα το σβησουν προφανως.

----------


## Constantly curious

Και εγώ ελισσαβετ αναφορά. Μάλλον θα συνεχιστεί αυτό το σκηνικό!!!!

----------


## elisabet

> Και εγώ ελισσαβετ αναφορά. Μάλλον θα συνεχιστεί αυτό το σκηνικό!!!!


ενταξει, καλυτερα να ειναι τρολ παντως παρα να είναι όντως κανένα κοριτσάκι μικρό και να ρωτάει τέτοια σε δημόσιο φόρουμ που μπορεί να έχει πρόσβαση ο καθένας.

----------


## PositiveWave

Βασικά έχουμε ξεφύγει. Καθόμουνα στη στάση του λεωφορείου και ξαφνικά ακούω ένα "μ@λ@κ@ στα @ρχίδι@ μου". Κοιτάζω πίσω και βλέπω μια παρέα από κοπέλες 13-14 ετών.

Αντί να έχουν πρότυπα τα μικρά παιδιά τους εργάτες, τους αθλητές, τους επιστήμονες, τους μηχανικούς, έχουν πρότυπα τους drug dealers (έτσι όπως φαίνεται από τα τραγούδια κάποιων τύπων όπως ο Snik) και τα πορνίδια του instagram.

Και το πιο ωραίο, να λέει αγόρι 14 ετών μια κοπέλα πουτανίτσ@ και αυτή να γελάει. 

Κυρίως αυτοί είναι οι λόγοι που σε κάνουν να φύγεις από την Ελλάδα. Μια ντεκαντάνς που θα διαιωνιστεί. Χαμηλό επίπεδο, δάπεδο.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ολα τα παιρνετε τις μετριτις θα ενοει ψυχολογικα

δε συμφωνω αυτοι που δεν εξωτερικευουν οσα σκεφτονται μαζευουν αποθημενα και η ευγενεια τους γινετε δηλητηριοδης
δευτερο οι πρωτοπλαστοι δε φοραγαν ρουχα
η πραγματικη επιστημη ειναι να εισαι για δεσιμο και να εισαι ετοιμος η για ηλεκτροσοκ η για θαυματα

τωρα αν εσυ δε θες να εισαι στην ελλαδα δε θα εισαι απλα  :Smile:

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Καλησπερα σας

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

δεν αποκλειεται και ο αινσταιν να ηταν φωτισμενο παιδι παντως αν ειχε καταφερει να τραιναρει και τη τρελα που συμβαινει σε αυτες τις περιπτωσεις θα πλησιασε παρα πολυ το θεο σε νοημοσυνη

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

καθημερινα θα τους επιστρεφω τον ιδιο ακριβως σεβασμο που μου δειχνουν και καθε φορα που θα προσπαθουν να με *ψαρωσουν* εγω θα γινομαι χειροτερος μονο και μονο για να τους αποδειξω οτι γινομαι χειροτερος αντι για καλυτερος και οταν θα το καταλαβουν οτι δεν ειχαν κανενα νοημα οσα εκαναν τα νευρα τους θα εχουν γινει αγνωριστα

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

θα διαπιστωσουμε το ποιος ειναι πιο απαλευτος αυτο ειναι το μονο σιγουρο νομιζουν ταχαμ οτι τοσο καιρο που κατεβαλαν καθε δυνατη προσπαθεια και τωρα που εγινα αλτσχαιμερ οπως νομιζουν θα κανω οτι μου πουν γι αυτο δε μιλαγα τοσες μερες για να δουν τοσο καιρο τα αποτελεσματα των προσπαθειων τους που ειναι το απολυτο ΤΙΠΟΤΑ

----------


## Constantly curious

Ορέστη αν το δεις αν θες απάντησε μου. Είσαι σε κάποια αγωγή; τα 40 είναι νεαρή ηλικία. Εάν θέλεις να κάνεις αλλαγή στη ζωή σου θα το επιτύχεις. Αν εχεις εγκλωβιστεί σπίτι χωρίς εργασία φίλους ή έστω ένα χόμπυ φυσικά θα είναι πιο δύσκολο να κάνεις κάποια αλλαγή. Δεν ξεπέρασες την πρώτη σου αγάπη. Το καταλαβαίνω. Μην νιώθεις όμως πως τελείωσε η ζωή σου. Δεν είσαι 90 ετών. Ίσως χρειάζεσαι μια θετική ώθηση για να ζήσεις πιο όμορφα πιο θετικά πιο γλυκά.
* έκανες πράγματι ποτέ κάποια επιθετική κίνηση; πως σε βάφτισαν εγκληματία;
Ο πατέρας σου τρόμαξε τότε από τον όρο ψυχιατρος και η συμπεριφορά του όπως γράφεις και ο ίδιος δεν ήταν λογική. Όταν σπούδαζες αναγκάστηκες να διακόψεις; λύγισες από τον ψυχολογικό πόλεμο;

----------


## Georgewww

Μήπως έχεις κάποια διάγνωση ? Ακόμα και ο πατέρας να ήταν έτσι, δε θ τον βαζανε μέσα χωρίς διάγνωση. Υπήρχε θέμα?

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εφοσον η ιδια η ζωη ευνοει τη πονηρια για λογους που αποφευγω να αναλυσω δε γινετε να βγαλει ακρη κανεις αφου αυτη βρισκετε παντου πχ πονηρια για να κανεις ψηστηρι σε μια κοπελα πονηρια για να βρεις δουλεια το ποιημα ειμαι καλος τιμιος κλπκλπ πονηρια για να γινεις συμπαθης δε γινετε να βγαλεις ακρη γιατι ειναι ετσι η ζωη φτιαγμενη σαν ενα χωνι που ολα καταληγουν στο πονηρο αρα δε γινετε να βρεις το δικιο σου εδω σε αυτη τη ζωη

----------


## Constantly curious

> Μήπως έχεις κάποια διάγνωση ? Ακόμα και ο πατέρας να ήταν έτσι, δε θ τον βαζανε μέσα χωρίς διάγνωση. Υπήρχε θέμα?


Γεωργιε καλέ μου. Διάβασε την ανάλυση του φίλου μας. Είναι στην κατηγορία αυτό ανάλυση και εκεί δεν επιτρέπεται να απαντάμε. Μπορεί να μην απαντήσει εδώ αλλά εχει περάσει πολύ δύσκολα. Μακάρι να υπάρξει διάλογος.

----------


## Georgewww

> Γεωργιε καλέ μου. Διάβασε την ανάλυση του φίλου μας. Είναι στην κατηγορία αυτό ανάλυση και εκεί δεν επιτρέπεται να απαντάμε. Μπορεί να μην απαντήσει εδώ αλλά εχει περάσει πολύ δύσκολα. Μακάρι να υπάρξει διάλογος.


Γιατί δε επιτρέπεται? Είναι έτσι από το forum ή τον επιλέγει ο χρήστης ? Το είδα πριν λίγο

Την ανάλυση τη διάβασα αλλά δε κατάλαβα τι παίχτηκε. Μπερδεύτηκα

----------


## Constantly curious

Είναι μια από τις επιλογές του φόρουμ. Νομίζω πριν χρόνια δημιουργήθηκε. Εκεί όποιος ανοίξει θέμα γράφει ότι θέλει και νιώθει και δεν σπαμαρει κανεις. Καλό το βρίσκω. Απλά διάβασα αυτά που γράφει και έχω στεναχωρηθει. Μόνο αν θέλει θα ανοίξει διάλογο φυσικά.
Είτε από εδώ είτε με δημιουργία νέου θέματος.

----------


## Macgyver

> Είναι μια από τις επιλογές του φόρουμ. Νομίζω πριν χρόνια δημιουργήθηκε. Εκεί όποιος ανοίξει θέμα γράφει ότι θέλει και νιώθει και δεν σπαμαρει κανεις. Καλό το βρίσκω. Απλά διάβασα αυτά που γράφει και έχω στεναχωρηθει. Μόνο αν θέλει θα ανοίξει διάλογο φυσικά.
> Είτε από εδώ είτε με δημιουργία νέου θέματος.


Ναι καλα εγω εχω δει θεματα ροζ , οπως με ποναει ο πωπος μου , δεν μπορω να εχω στυση . κλπ. ειναι αυτα θεματα που ο θεμετοθετης περιμενςι απαντηση ? εγ εχω ανοιξει 200 θεματα, και κανενα δεν αφορα εμενα , ειναι γενικου ενδιαφεροντος ...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εξαρχης ειχα γραψει δεκαδες προειδοποιησεις και τους ειχα προειδοποιησει αμετρητες φορες οτι οπιος προσπαθησει να μου αλαξει μυαλα το μονο που θα πετυχει ειναι να κανει τα νευρα του αγνωριστα το ειπα μια δυο χιλιες δυο αλλα απ οτι φαινετε τα σκεφτονται ολα κατοπιον εορτης γιατι ετσι λειτουργουν

----------


## Constantly curious

Τι εννοείς καλέ μακ; Ο Ορέστης γράφει τα ενδότερα του και δεν ενοχλεί σπαμαρει κανέναν. Αυτά τα θέματα τώρα τελευταία τα άλλα τα "ροζ" με έχουν προβληματίσει τι γίνεται. Μήπως μπαίνει κάποιος με ψεύτικο προφίλ και μας τρολαρει; σήμερα μπήκε με 2 ψευδώνυμα κάποιος κ έκανε άσεμνες ερωτήσεις

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

και μαλιστα την ωρα που ηξεραν οτι θα γινω εξαλος με οτι εβλεπα συνεχιζαν το χαβα τους ε καποια στιγμη εφτασα μεχρι εδω πολες φορες πχ υποχωρω οχι απο αδυναμια αλλα επειδη ξερω οτι αν απαντω συνεχως σε οτι συμβαινει θα γινει το ελα να δεις και αυτοι αυτο το ερμηνευουν ως αφου εκοψε ας του παρουμε τον αερα

----------


## elisabet

cc Σου απαντώ εδώ για να μην χαλάμε το άλλο θέμα περί Θεού.
Προσωπικά δεν είμαι υπερ της κατάργησης του μαθήματος εξ ολοκλήρου, όπως σωστά λες είναι προβληματισμοί που αφορούν πολλά παιδιά. Είμαι κατά της κατήχησης όμως και το μάθημα στην σημερινή του μορφή ειδικά στις μικρές τάξεις, είναι μόνο αυτό. Οπότε δεν γίνεται να βασιζόμαστε στον έναν καλό θεολόγο που θα μας τύχει που δεν θα είναι κολλημένο μυαλό. Ένα μάθημα θρησκειολογίας πχ που θα αναφερόνταν σε όλες τις θρησκείες ή θα έκανε μια ιστορική αναδρομή στην ανάγκη του ανθρώπου για την ύπαρξη μιας ανώτερης δύναμης θα με έβρισκε απόλυτα σύμφωνη. 

Έσενα πχ σου έτυχε η θεολόγος που περιγράφεις και μπράβο της. Εμένα μου έτυχαν μαλάκες που μας έλεγαν απλώς οτι οι προγαμιαίες σχέσεις είναι αμαρτία, άμα δεν πηγαίνουμε στην εκκλησία θα καούμε στην κόλαση και μας έβαζαν να μαθαίνουμε απ έξω ψαλμούς και προσευχές με δέλεαρ τον βαθμό. 

Γενικά πιστεύω πως η διδασκαλία μιας συγκεκριμένης θρησκείας όποια κι αν είναι αυτή, δεν μπορεί και δεν πρέπει να είναι δουλειά του σχολείου. Θα μπορούσε να είναι δουλειά της οικογένειας, του κατηχητικού, της ενορίας...αλλά όχι του δημόσιου σχολείου. Δεν γίνεται σε ένα παιδάκι του δημοτικού από τη μια να του μαθαίνεις την ηλικία του πλανήτη και την θεωρία της εξέλιξης κι από την αλλη να του μιλάς για την Εύα και το μήλο. Του καις τα εγκεφαλικά του κύτταρα.

----------


## Constantly curious

Με τη τελευταία παράγραφο τα είπες όλα και μάλιστα θεαματικά  :Smile:  Κατάλαβα πως το εννοείς. Ο πάτερ Μεσογαίας Νικολαος έχει κάνει ανοιχτούς διαλόγους με εφήβους. Του εθεσαν ωμά όλα όσα ακούγονται ξανά και ξανά για την εκκλησία κτλ και απάντησε με ψυχραιμία. Τον έχεις ακούσει ποτέ; έφτασε στη NASA ο άνθρωπος αλλά πάλι δεν βρήκε απαντήσεις. Νομίζω είχε αναφέρει πως στα παιδιά μπορεί ο γονέας να διαβάσει μια παραβολή ( σε κατανοητά ελληνικά) και από τις ερωτήσεις του ίδιου του παιδιού να αναπτύξει διάλογο. Μου αρέσει ως σύνολο απόψεων ο συγκεκριμένος. Στο γιουτιουμπι έχει και συνεντεύξεις του.

----------


## Constantly curious

> και μαλιστα την ωρα που ηξεραν οτι θα γινω εξαλος με οτι εβλεπα συνεχιζαν το χαβα τους ε καποια στιγμη εφτασα μεχρι εδω πολες φορες πχ υποχωρω οχι απο αδυναμια αλλα επειδη ξερω οτι αν απαντω συνεχως σε οτι συμβαινει θα γινει το ελα να δεις και αυτοι αυτο το ερμηνευουν ως αφου εκοψε ας του παρουμε τον αερα


Τι έγινε πάλι;;;; αφού δεν σε πειράζει κανείς γιατί απειλείς;;;;
Ποιών θες να κάνεις τα νεύρα κροσσια;;;;

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

αυτο που πραγματι βρισκω *νοημα* σ αυτο ειναι αυτο που ειχε πει ο παισιος

η ασθενεια της εποχης μας ειναι η υπεριφανεια ο πειρασμος μπαινει στην υπερηφανη ψυχη και τη γεμιζει θλιψη και απογνωση

γι αυτο συμπαιρενω οτι ο ανθρωπος πρεπει να ειναι ταπεινος σχετικα με τη καθοδηγηση του δρομου της σωτηριας του δηλαδη οτι θα χρειαστει ενα υπερτατο ον να του δειξει το δρομο

δεν ενοω ουτε να γινει σκλαβος ουτε αιχμαλοτος ενω οτι πρεπει να ξερει ποτε να δειξει ταπεινοτητα αυτο ειναι το μυστικο

----------


## Constantly curious

Εσύ που λες ότι θα σας κάνω τα νεύρα κροσσια δείχνεις ταπεινότητα;

----------


## Constantly curious

> εξαρχης ειχα γραψει δεκαδες προειδοποιησεις και τους ειχα προειδοποιησει αμετρητες φορες οτι οπιος προσπαθησει να μου αλαξει μυαλα το μονο που θα πετυχει ειναι να κανει τα νευρα του αγνωριστα το ειπα μια δυο χιλιες δυο αλλα απ οτι φαινετε τα σκεφτονται ολα κατοπιον εορτης γιατι ετσι λειτουργουν


Αυτό δεν δείχνει ότι θέλεις να εκδικηθείς; με ποιο τρόπο επιλέγεις να το κάνεις; δεν είδες ότι σταμάτησαν οι εντάσεις; γιατί επιμένεις;

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Τι έγινε πάλι;;;; αφού δεν σε πειράζει κανείς γιατί απειλείς;;;;
> Ποιών θες να κάνεις τα νεύρα κροσσια;;;;


δεν αναφερθηκα σε σενα αναφερθηκα σε κατι εξυπνους που προσπαθουσαν να με ψαρωσουν με οτι τροπο εβρισκαν επειδη απλα ελεγα τις αποψεις μου για μια χρονικη περιοδο στο μελον και επειδη δε τους συμφερουν και πολυ οσα ελεγα επειδη ανοιγουν τα ματια στο κοσμο προσπαθουσαν με τον τσαμπουκα και τη καταχρηση εξουσιας να με κανουν να το ραψω

----------


## elisabet

> Με τη τελευταία παράγραφο τα είπες όλα και μάλιστα θεαματικά  Κατάλαβα πως το εννοείς. Ο πάτερ Μεσογαίας Νικολαος έχει κάνει ανοιχτούς διαλόγους με εφήβους. Του εθεσαν ωμά όλα όσα ακούγονται ξανά και ξανά για την εκκλησία κτλ και απάντησε με ψυχραιμία. Τον έχεις ακούσει ποτέ; έφτασε στη NASA ο άνθρωπος αλλά πάλι δεν βρήκε απαντήσεις. Νομίζω είχε αναφέρει πως στα παιδιά μπορεί ο γονέας να διαβάσει μια παραβολή ( σε κατανοητά ελληνικά) και από τις ερωτήσεις του ίδιου του παιδιού να αναπτύξει διάλογο. Μου αρέσει ως σύνολο απόψεων ο συγκεκριμένος. Στο γιουτιουμπι έχει και συνεντεύξεις του.


δεν τον έχω ακούσει, άμα μου ρθει όρεξη θα βάλω να πάρω μια ιδέα. Αν και δεν έχω καμιά συμπάθεια στο συνάφι τους, εκτιμώ πολύ μερικούς- φωτεινές εξαιρέσεις τους λέω  :Smile:

----------


## Constantly curious

Δεν κατάλαβαν ακριβώς το ύφος και το περιεχόμενο του πνεύματος σου. Σταμάτησε αυτό όμως Αλέξανδρε. Έγινε κουβέντα σε αυτό το νημα εδώ!! Απάντησες στην Καλυψω άκομψα ενώ μπήκε να βρει βοήθεια. Εκείνη τι έφταιξε; άνοιξε ένα thread και γράψε όλες σου τις απόψεις. Όποιος συμφωνεί θα έρθει και θα μιλήσετε. Πάντως εδώ κόπηκε το πειραγμα!!!!

----------


## elisabet

> δεν αναφερθηκα σε σενα αναφερθηκα σε κατι εξυπνους που προσπαθουσαν να με ψαρωσουν με οτι τροπο εβρισκαν επειδη απλα ελεγα τις αποψεις μου για μια χρονικη περιοδο στο μελον και επειδη δε τους συμφερουν και πολυ οσα ελεγα επειδη ανοιγουν τα ματια στο κοσμο προσπαθουσαν με τον τσαμπουκα και τη καταχρηση εξουσιας να με κανουν να το ραψω


πες βρε Αλεξανδρε ομως με ποιον τα έχεις να καταλάβουμε κι εμείς.
Ειναι εδώ αυτοί που σε ενοχλούν ή εννοείς έξω στην ζωή σου;

----------


## Georgewww

Η θεωρία της εξέλιξης και γενικά η επιστήμη δεν αντιτίθεται με τη Θρησκεία μας, συμπληρώνουν η μία την άλλη. 

https://www.google.com/amp/s/frapres...vi-simera/amp/

Ένα πρόχειρο search και βρίσκεις ένα καλό αρθρακι  :Smile: 

Καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείς αλλά το βλέπεις από την σκοπιά κάποιου που δε πιστεύει. Δηλαδή, λες άσε με να επιλέξω , όπως πχ επιλέγω φαι, όπως επιλέγω ομάδα κτλ
Αμ δεν είναι το ίδιο, αν εμένα μου αρέσει ο σολομός κι εσύ επιλέξεις μακαρόνια, δε τρέχει τίποτα, αν όμως επιλέξεις υδροκυάνιο θα πεθάνεις, σαν πχ πατέρας σου δε μπορώ να σε αφήσω να το κάνεις. 

Το ίδιο είναι και με την θρησκεία μας, δε είναι διαλέγω κάτι από τον μπουφέ, αφού πιστεύεις , σημαίνει ότι θέλεις να βάλεις και τον άλλο στο καράβι της Αλήθειας, πιστεύεις αλήθεια ότι με το δηλητήριο πεθαίνεις, ε πιστεύεις αλήθεια ότι μακριά από Τον Χριστό θα χάσεις την ψυχή σου, δες το απο αυτή τη σκοπιά, μα θα πεις άσε με να κάνω ότι θέλω, τι σε νοιάζει? Ε εσένα δε σε νοιάζει αν κάποιος πάει να πιει δηλητήριο? Γιατί είσαι σε αυτό το φόρουμ ? Γιατί νοιάζεσαι. Γιατί νομίζεις κάποιος θέλει να σου μιλήσει για Τον Χριστό? Για να σε πάρει στην ομάδα του? Σιγά , μην ασχολείται κάποιος να κάνει τον άλλο ΠΑΟΚ, πιο πολύ να του την πει και να επιβληθεί θα θέλει. Άρα δεν είναι οπαδικο ζήτημα, το κάνει γιατι ΟΝΤΩΣ πιστεύει στη σωτηρία , και σκέφτηκε ΚΑΙ ΕΣΕΝΑ. 

Δυστυχώς μερικοί το βλέπουν σαν κάτι οπαδικο, μα ο άλλος δεν έχει κίνητρα, αλλά βλεπει-πιστευει στη βάρκα Σωτηρία που μας προσφέρει ο Χριστός, και λέει να πείσω όποιον μπορέσω να έρθει .... 
Θα ήταν λογικό να έλεγε διάλεξε βάρκα ? Αφού πραγματικά πιστεύει ότι αυτή είναι η σωστή βάρκα, δε θα τρέξει να στο πει? Αυτή τη βάρκα , αυτό το φαγητό, άσε το δηλητήριο. (Φυσικά δε το επιβάλει )

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Αυτό δεν δείχνει ότι θέλεις να εκδικηθείς; με ποιο τρόπο επιλέγεις να το κάνεις; δεν είδες ότι σταμάτησαν οι εντάσεις; γιατί επιμένεις;


εγω θα σταματασω οταν σταματησουν και οι ιδιοι να προσπαθουν με οτι τροπο βρουν να με κανουν να το ραψω ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΙΚΑΙΟΜΑ ΜΟΥ να εκφραζω τις αποψεις μου την ωρα που *δεν εχω δημοσιευσει* οσα λεω και αυτοι ΔΕ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΑΛΑΞΟΥΝ ΜΥΑΛΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΕΤΣΙ ΘΕΛΩ και ο τσαμπουκας τους δε θα περασει επειδη εχουν συνηθισει ατομα χαμηλης νοημοσυνης να τα εξουσιαζουν και να τα κανουν οτι θελουν

----------


## Constantly curious

> δεν τον έχω ακούσει, άμα μου ρθει όρεξη θα βάλω να πάρω μια ιδέα. Αν και δεν έχω καμιά συμπάθεια στο συνάφι τους, εκτιμώ πολύ μερικούς- φωτεινές εξαιρέσεις τους λέω


Και εγώ μέχρι τώρα κάνα δυο έχω ξεχωρίσει. Αν ακούσεις ποτέ τον συγκεκριμένο αν θες πες μου τη γνώμη σου.

----------


## Constantly curious

Δεν απαιτεί κανεις να αλλάξεις απόψεις και τα προσωπικά σου πιστεύω για τη ζωή και το παραφυσικο. Εδώ σου λέω στο νήμα αυτό σταμάτησαν όλοι να σε πειράζουν. Αν εσύ το βρίσκεις σωστό να απαντάς σε ανθρώπους που έρχονται για βοήθεια με άκομψο τρόπο δικαίωμα σου. Μην απειλείς όμως γιατί θα αρχίσουν πάλι οι φαγωμαρες!!!! Σταμάτησαν να σου γράφουν ή να σου απαντούν

----------


## Constantly curious

Ελισσαβετ διαφωνώ με τη μουσική υπόκρουση αν θες take a view https://youtu.be/e7HB3fRpJ6Y

----------


## elisabet

> Η θεωρία της εξέλιξης και γενικά η επιστήμη δεν αντιτίθεται με τη Θρησκεία μας, συμπληρώνουν η μία την άλλη. 
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/frapres...vi-simera/amp/
> 
> Ένα πρόχειρο search και βρίσκεις ένα καλό αρθρακι 
> 
> Καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείς αλλά το βλέπεις από την σκοπιά κάποιου που δε πιστεύει. Δηλαδή, λες άσε με να επιλέξω , όπως πχ επιλέγω φαι, όπως επιλέγω ομάδα κτλ
> Αμ δεν είναι το ίδιο, αν εμένα μου αρέσει ο σολομός κι εσύ επιλέξεις μακαρόνια, δε τρέχει τίποτα, αν όμως επιλέξεις υδροκυάνιο θα πεθάνεις, σαν πχ πατέρας σου δε μπορώ να σε αφήσω να το κάνεις. 
> 
> ...


Τι λες ρε Τζορτζ? Δηλαδή το παραμυθι του Αδαμ κ της Έυας δεν αντίτιθεται στην επιστήμη;; Τι άλλο θα ακούσουμε σήμερα;

Και πάλι αλλάζεις θέμα και το πας αλλού. Τώρα μου λες για αυτούς που θέλουν να μου μιλήσουν για τον Χριστό. Λέγαμε για τα σχολεία. Θα κάψεις και τα δικά μου εγκεφαλικά κύτταρα έτσι όπως το πας.
Στο δημόσιο σχολείο που είναι για όλους εγώ δεν δέχομαι το παιδί μου να μαθαίνει για καταραμένα φίδια και κιβωτούς. Αν εσύ θες το δικό σου παιδί να τα μάθει αυτά έχεις κάθε δικαίωμα, αλλά πες του τα εσύ ή στείλτο στο κατηχητικό.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εγω δεν απειλω κανενα στο προηγουμενο επεισοδειο *ΑΥΤΟΙ ΕΛΕΓΑΝ* οτι τα νευρα τους εγιναν αγνωριστα και τους το λεω μπας και το καταλαβουν και σταματησουν πριν χρειαστουν οι ιδιοι ψυχαναλυση για να τους προστατεψω το λεω

----------


## elisabet

> Ελισσαβετ διαφωνώ με τη μουσική υπόκρουση αν θες take a view https://youtu.be/e7HB3fRpJ6Y


Τον έχω ακούσει αυτόν. Καλός φαίνεται.
Χωρίς να σημαίνει πως συμφωνώ σε όλα, στα περισσότερα διαφωνώ, αλλά φαίνεται συμπαθής.

----------


## Constantly curious

Εντάξει Αλέξανδρε. Ο γουαι και η φαντασία δεν έχουν ξανά γράψει κάτι πάντως. Δεν ξέρω πως έχεις σκοπό να δείξεις πόσο σε πείραξαν κάποια λόγια αλλά αν μπορείς μην παίρνει η μπάλα και άσχετα νήματα θέματα κόσμο. Έχεις γνώσεις γράφεις τις απόψεις σου βοηθάς με τον τρόπο σου όλα οκ. Αν θέλεις να προκαλέσεις συνέχεια βεντέτας με τον why τι να σου πω; αν νιώθεις πως θα λυτρωθείς. Δεν ξέρω πια. Την έχασα τη μπάλα.

----------


## elisabet

> εγω δεν απειλω κανενα στο προηγουμενο επεισοδειο *ΑΥΤΟΙ ΕΛΕΓΑΝ* οτι τα νευρα τους εγιναν αγνωριστα και τους το λεω μπας και το καταλαβουν και σταματησουν πριν χρειαστουν οι ιδιοι ψυχαναλυση για να τους προστατεψω το λεω


αλέξανδρε εγώ βλέπω οτι είσαι σε ένταση τελευταία.
Ο, τι κι αν συμβαίνει, ξέρω πως δεν ψαρώνεις, οπότε καλύτερα να είσαι κουλ. Αφού ούτε εσένα σου αρέσει να είσαι σε ένταση.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

και επισης να μη παραφραζεις τα λογια μου σκεφτομαι πολυ καλα πριν οτι λεω δεν απηλεισα κανεναν τους προηδοποιω απλα οτι θα βλαψουν την υγεια τους

----------


## Constantly curious

> Τον έχω ακούσει αυτόν. Καλός φαίνεται.
> Χωρίς να σημαίνει πως συμφωνώ σε όλα, στα περισσότερα διαφωνώ, αλλά φαίνεται συμπαθής.


Έχεις ακούσει και άλλες ομιλίες του; επαναλαμβανεται από ένα σημείο και μετά. Με προβλημάτισε και το γεγονός πώλησης βιβλίων. Αν θελησεις στείλε μου σε πμ αν εχεις κάτι να διαβάσω ή να ακούσω. Σε ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> αλέξανδρε εγώ βλέπω οτι είσαι σε ένταση τελευταία.
> Ο, τι κι αν συμβαίνει, ξέρω πως δεν ψαρώνεις, οπότε καλύτερα να είσαι κουλ. Αφού ούτε εσένα σου αρέσει να είσαι σε ένταση.


σε ενταση ειμαι απο τοτε που γεννηθηκα απλα συχνα αυτο δε το δειχνω

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

επεισης οσες αναφορες βλεπω για το τι χανω λοιπαμαι αλλα δε με αγγιζουν καθολου.

----------


## Georgewww

> Τι λες ρε Τζορτζ? Δηλαδή το παραμυθι του Αδαμ κ της Έυας δεν αντίτιθεται στην επιστήμη;; Τι άλλο θα ακούσουμε σήμερα;
> 
> Και πάλι αλλάζεις θέμα και το πας αλλού. Τώρα μου λες για αυτούς που θέλουν να μου μιλήσουν για τον Χριστό. Λέγαμε για τα σχολεία. Θα κάψεις και τα δικά μου εγκεφαλικά κύτταρα έτσι όπως το πας.
> Στο δημόσιο σχολείο που είναι για όλους εγώ δεν δέχομαι το παιδί μου να μαθαίνει για καταραμένα φίδια και κιβωτούς. Αν εσύ θες το δικό σου παιδί να τα μάθει αυτά έχεις κάθε δικαίωμα, αλλά πες του τα εσύ ή στείλτο στο κατηχητικό.


Πώς γνωρίζεις ότι είναι παραμύθι και δεν είναι παραμύθι το ότι είναι παραμύθι 

Όχι δεν αντιτίθεται. (Μεγάλο θέμα, αλλά δεν υπάρχει αντίθεση)

Μα η Θρησκεία μας είναι για Τον Χριστό  :Smile:  αν διδάσκουν αλλά πράγματα, κακώς .

Ε και το δικό μου παιδί (λέμε τώρα) δε θέλω να μάθει ιστορία που την γράφουν όπως ναναι και ψέματα, ούτε μαθηματικά και φυσική που έχει θεωρίες που έχουν καταργηθεί. Ούτε έκθεση και γραφή , θέλω να γράφει μόνο αγγλικά και μόνο με υπολογιστή-πληκτρολογιο 

Να προσθέσω, ούτε γεωγραφία Ελλάδας αλλά μόνον Αμερικής, ούτε βιολογία γιατί πιστεύω στις ενέργειες , ούτε γυμναστική .. μόνο τέννις, ουτε πληροφορική γιατί χαζεύει τα παιδιά (ειδικότητα μου, κάτι ξέρω χαχα) τρολωλω λιγο  :Smile: 

Και θαρθουν επίσημες αργίες σαν τα Χριστούγεννα και θα ρωτάει το παιδί, τι είναι τα Χριστούγεννα?

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Σταμάτησαν να σου γράφουν ή να σου απαντούν


εγω δε βρισκω διαφορα στο να μου απαντουν η οχι

----------


## elisabet

> Πώς γνωρίζεις ότι είναι παραμύθι και δεν είναι παραμύθι το ότι είναι παραμύθι 
> 
> Όχι δεν αντιτίθεται. (Μεγάλο θέμα, αλλά δεν υπάρχει αντίθεση)
> 
> Μα η Θρησκεία μας είναι για Τον Χριστό  αν διδάσκουν αλλά πράγματα, κακώς .
> 
> Ε και το δικό μου παιδί (λέμε τώρα) δε θέλω να μάθει ιστορία που την γράφουν όπως ναναι και ψέματα, ούτε μαθηματικά και φυσική που έχει θεωρίες που έχουν καταργηθεί. Ούτε έκθεση και γραφή , θέλω να γράφει μόνο αγγλικά και μόνο με υπολογιστή-πληκτρολογιο 
> 
> Να προσθέσω, ούτε γεωγραφία Ελλάδας αλλά μόνον Αμερικής, ούτε βιολογία γιατί πιστεύω στις ενέργειες , ούτε γυμναστική .. μόνο τέννις, ουτε πληροφορική γιατί χαζεύει τα παιδιά (ειδικότητα μου, κάτι ξέρω χαχα) τρολωλω λιγο 
> ...


Όταν μαζευτείτε πολλοί όπως εσύ που θα θες αυτά για το παιδί σου και για τα παιδιά όλου του κόσμου τότε με το καλό να τα διεκδικήσετε. Προς το παρόν επειδή είμαστε πολλοί σαν και μένα που απλά δεν θέλουμε το κατηχητικό στο σχολείο και την πλύση εγκεφάλου απτο παπαδαριό, αρκούμαστε στις απαλλαγές από το μάθημα κι έχουμε κάθε δικαίωμα να διεκδικούμαι την κατάργηση/αλλαγή του.

Αν είχες οποιαδήποτε σχέση με δημόσιο σχολείο θα μπορούσες να μας δώσεις ίσως κάποια στοιχεία για το πόσοι μαθητές παιρνουν απαλλαγή απτα μαθηματικά ή την φυσική και πόσοι απτα θρησκευτικά.
Παρεπιπτόντως, μεγάλη κοτσανα αυτό που είπες για ττις θεωρίες που έχουν καταργηθεί στα μαθηματικά.

----------


## Constantly curious

> εγω δε βρισκω διαφορα στο να μου απαντουν η οχι


Δεν δίνεις σημασία στο τι σου απαντούν τα μέλη εδώ μέσα;;;
Πως το εννοείς; το κράτησες μανιάτικο που λέμε λαϊκά;

----------


## Georgewww

> Όταν μαζευτείτε πολλοί όπως εσύ που θα θες αυτά για το παιδί σου και για τα παιδιά όλου του κόσμου τότε με το καλό να τα διεκδικήσετε. Προς το παρόν επειδή είμαστε πολλοί σαν και μένα που απλά δεν θέλουμε το κατηχητικό στο σχολείο και την πλύση εγκεφάλου απτο παπαδαριό, αρκούμαστε στις απαλλαγές από το μάθημα κι έχουμε κάθε δικαίωμα να διεκδικούμαι την κατάργηση/αλλαγή του.
> 
> Αν είχες οποιαδήποτε σχέση με δημόσιο σχολείο θα μπορούσες να μας δώσεις ίσως κάποια στοιχεία για το πόσοι μαθητές παιρνουν απαλλαγή απτα μαθηματικά ή την φυσική και πόσοι απτα θρησκευτικά.
> Παρεπιπτόντως, μεγάλη κοτσανα αυτό που είπες για ττις θεωρίες που έχουν καταργηθεί στα μαθηματικά.


Δεν μπορούν να πάρουν απαλλαγή από αυτά  :Smile: 

Όσο για το "κοτσάνα" αφήνω να το κρίνουν οι γνώστες και αναγνώστες. 

Υ.Γ. είχα υποτροφία στο διδακτορικό μου στις θετικές επιστήμες. Οι θεωρίες αλλάζουν και κάποια από αυτά που διδάσκονται στο σχολείο δεν ισχύουν αλλά τα αφήνουμε για λόγους ευκολίας κτλ. (Βαριέμαι να εξηγώ)

----------


## Constantly curious

Γεωργιε επί τσίπρα άλλαξε η επιλογή μαθημάτων. Τώρα δε ξέρω τι θα γίνει πάλι.

----------


## Georgewww

> Γεωργιε επί τσίπρα άλλαξε η επιλογή μαθημάτων. Τώρα δε ξέρω τι θα γίνει πάλι.


? Υπάρχει επιλογή στο δημοτικό??
Σίγουρα θα έχει κάποια standard αποκλείεται να μπορείς να επιλέξεις οοοοοτι θέλεις, too good to be true

----------


## Constantly curious

> ? Υπάρχει επιλογή στο δημοτικό??
> Σίγουρα θα έχει κάποια standard αποκλείεται να μπορείς να επιλέξεις οοοοοτι θέλεις, too good to be true


https://www.esos.gr/arthra/61031/oi-...ikon-dimotikoy

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εχω υπερβει τα ορια μου προ πολου η θα με αφησουν ησυχο η θα γινουμε μαλια κουβαρια ειναι πολυ απλο δε προκειται να αλαξω μυαλα ΜΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ οτι και να σκεφτουν εγω θα συνεχισω το χαβα μου και αυτοι το δικο τους αν θελουν να χρησιμοποιουν οτι μ αρεσει για να κανουν γκριζα διαφημιση να βρουν αλλα θεματα για να προβαλουν

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ξερω γιατι τους πιανει η προκοπη τους πιανει γιατι πιστευουν οτι οτι δειχνουν αυτο με ενοχλει

----------


## DrugUser

Είμαι φλώρος με τις γυναίκες τελικά. Μπορεί να πουλάω τσαμπουκά στα μαγαζιά που μπαίνω και να κάνω το μάγκα, αλλά όταν είναι να κάνω φλερτ με μια γυναίκα γίνομαι κότα λυράτη. Γιαλατζί μάγκας δηλαδή. 

Τι και αν την κέρασα, κάποιος πιο γνήσιος μάγκας από μένα μου την έφαγε. Δε θέλω να το παραδεχτώ, αλλά ώρες ώρες πιστεύω ότι κάνω μαγκιές μόνο εκεί που με παίρνει....γιατί αλλού, απλά "κοκοκοκο".

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Είμαι φλώρος με τις γυναίκες τελικά. Μπορεί να πουλάω τσαμπουκά στα μαγαζιά που μπαίνω και να κάνω το μάγκα, αλλά όταν είναι να κάνω φλερτ με μια γυναίκα γίνομαι κότα λυράτη. Γιαλατζί μάγκας δηλαδή. 
> 
> Τι και αν την κέρασα, κάποιος πιο γνήσιος μάγκας από μένα μου την έφαγε. Δε θέλω να το παραδεχτώ, αλλά ώρες ώρες πιστεύω ότι κάνω μαγκιές μόνο εκεί που με παίρνει....γιατί αλλού, απλά "κοκοκοκο".


Και την κερασες και στην εκανε αλα γαλλικά;

----------


## DrugUser

Ούτε πολυκατάλαβα τι έγινε, γιατί ήταν λίγο μπουρδελέ ολέ το μέρος (σε φάση ήπια από ποτά αλλωνών, και ήπιαν από τα δικά μου) , ήμουν που ήμουν και γω λίγο κόκαλο, αλλά την είδα να μιλάει με έναν άλλο τύπο ο οποίος γκομένιζε από δω και από κει, και ξενέρωσα. 

Όσες φορές έχω επιχειρήσει να κάνω κέρασμα...οι κυρίες πίνουν το ποτό τους κανονικά (τσάμπα είναι why not? Ας είναι καλά ο μαλάκας που κερνάει) και μετά δεν κάνουν κίνηση. Απλά ένα ευχαριστώ λένε από ευγένεια. Τσκ...τουλάχιστον άμα δεν ενδιαφέρονται ας το επιστρέψουν.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Ούτε πολυκατάλαβα τι έγινε, γιατί ήταν λίγο μπουρδελέ ολέ το μέρος (σε φάση ήπια από ποτά αλλωνών, και ήπιαν από τα δικά μου) , ήμουν που ήμουν και γω λίγο κόκαλο, αλλά την είδα να μιλάει με έναν άλλο τύπο ο οποίος γκομένιζε από δω και από κει, και ξενέρωσα. 
> 
> Όσες φορές έχω επιχειρήσει να κάνω κέρασμα...οι κυρίες πίνουν το ποτό τους κανονικά (τσάμπα είναι why not? Ας είναι καλά ο μαλάκας που κερνάει) και μετά δεν κάνουν κίνηση. Απλά ένα ευχαριστώ λένε από ευγένεια. Τσκ...τουλάχιστον άμα δεν ενδιαφέρονται ας το επιστρέψουν.


Καλα που ήσουν και ήταν έτσι;

----------


## DrugUser

Σε γνωστό μαγαζί στα Εξάρχεια. Θεματικό event, Σάββατο, ε δε θέλει πολύ να γίνει χαμός.

Αν και προσωπικά μου αρέσει η πολυκοσμία στα μαγαζιά. Σημαίνει ότι κάτι κάνει σωστά ο ιδιοκτήτης...άμα δεις Σάββατο βράδυ μαγαζί που να μην γεμίζει, τότε πάει για λουκέτο.

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

> Όταν μαζευτείτε πολλοί όπως εσύ που θα θες αυτά για το παιδί σου και για τα παιδιά όλου του κόσμου τότε με το καλό να τα διεκδικήσετε. Προς το παρόν επειδή είμαστε πολλοί σαν και μένα που απλά δεν θέλουμε το κατηχητικό στο σχολείο και την πλύση εγκεφάλου απτο παπαδαριό, αρκούμαστε στις απαλλαγές από το μάθημα κι έχουμε κάθε δικαίωμα να διεκδικούμαι την κατάργηση/αλλαγή του.
> 
> Αν είχες οποιαδήποτε σχέση με δημόσιο σχολείο θα μπορούσες να μας δώσεις ίσως κάποια στοιχεία για το πόσοι μαθητές παιρνουν απαλλαγή απτα μαθηματικά ή την φυσική και πόσοι απτα θρησκευτικά.
> Παρεπιπτόντως, μεγάλη κοτσανα αυτό που είπες για ττις θεωρίες που έχουν καταργηθεί στα μαθηματικά.


Ελισσάβετ, ποτέ δεν είναι κακό να μαθαίνει κανείς οτιδήποτε, έστω και να μην συμφωνεί με αυτό, έστω και να πιστεύει οτι είναι παραμύθι.
Νομίζω, το να έχει κάποιος άγνοια για τις θρησκείες, που έχουν σε κάθε τόπο διαδραματίσει τον ρόλο τους στην ιστορία, την τέχνη, τον τρόπο ζωής των ανθρώπων, είναι μίας μορφής αμορφωσιά. Δηλαδή δεν γνωρίζεις έναν σημαντικό παράγοντα της κοινωνικής και προσωπικής ζωής των ανθρώπων. Αν ένας επιστήμονας που ασχολείται με την ιστορία ή την αρχαιολογία ή την λαογραφία, ή την ψυχολογία ή τις κοινωνικές και ανθρωπιστικές επιστήμες, έχει πλήρη άγνοια της θρησκείας των ανθρώπων που μελετάει και το πώς επηρεάζει ή επηρέασε την ζωή τους, τότε δεν μπορεί να καταλήξει σε σωστά συμπεράσματα.
Ένας πολίτης θα πρέπει να γνωρίζει την θρησκεία της χώρας στην οποία ζει, πόσο μάλλον στην Ελλάδα όπου οι άνθρωποι είναι εδώ και 1700 χρόνια χριστιανοί ορθόδοξοι! Ασχετως αν συμφωνείς ή όχι με την θρησκεία. 
Αν ζεις στην Ινδία για παράδειγμα, δεν θα πρέπει να γνωρίζεις για τον ινδουϊσμό; Εγώ θα το θεωρούσα αμορφωσιά να ζω στην Ινδία και να μην γνωρίζω για τον ινδουϊσμό, κι ας είμαι χριστιανή, κι ας είμαι ό,τι θέλει. Το να μην γνωρίζω για τον ινδουϊσμό ενώ ζω στην ινδία είναι σαν να μην γνωρίζω πάρα πολλά πράγματα για την ζωή και τους ανθρώπους γύρω μου.
Εγώ είμαι υπέρ της διδασκαλίας των θρησκευτικών και δεν το θεωρώ κατήχηση, το θεωρώ γνώση. 
.Επίσης, στο μάθημα των θρησκευτικών στο γυμνάσιο και λύκειο οι μαθητές διδάσκονται και τις θρησκείες των άλλων λαών. Είναι απαράδεκτο να μην γνωρίζει ένας μορφωμένος άνθρωπος έστω και λίγα πράγματα για τις θρησκείες των λαών του κόσμου. Είναι στις στοιχειώδεις εγκυκλοπαιδικές γνώσεις που πρέπει να έχει κάποιος. 
Το να επιδιώκει κανείς να απεμπολίσει την γνώση της θρησκείας μιάς σοβαρής παραμέτρου στις συμπεριφορές των ανθρώπων, στις κοινωνικές δομές, στην ιστορία τους, στην παράδοσή τους είναι απλή εμπάθεια η οποία αντιτίθεται στην γνώση.
Και βέβαια θα πρέπει να γνωρίζει ο πολίτης την θρησκεία της χώρας στην οποία βρίσκεται και σε κάποιο βαθμό και τις άλλες θρησκείες!

----------


## elisabet

> Ελισσάβετ, ποτέ δεν είναι κακό να μαθαίνει κανείς οτιδήποτε, έστω και να μην συμφωνεί με αυτό, έστω και να πιστεύει οτι είναι παραμύθι.
> Νομίζω, το να έχει κάποιος άγνοια για τις θρησκείες, που έχουν σε κάθε τόπο διαδραματίσει τον ρόλο τους στην ιστορία, την τέχνη, τον τρόπο ζωής των ανθρώπων, είναι μίας μορφής αμορφωσιά. Δηλαδή δεν γνωρίζεις έναν σημαντικό παράγοντα της κοινωνικής και προσωπικής ζωής των ανθρώπων. Αν ένας επιστήμονας που ασχολείται με την ιστορία ή την αρχαιολογία ή την λαογραφία, ή την ψυχολογία ή τις κοινωνικές και ανθρωπιστικές επιστήμες, έχει πλήρη άγνοια της θρησκείας των ανθρώπων που μελετάει και το πώς επηρεάζει ή επηρέασε την ζωή τους, τότε δεν μπορεί να καταλήξει σε σωστά συμπεράσματα.
> Ένας πολίτης θα πρέπει να γνωρίζει την θρησκεία της χώρας στην οποία ζει, πόσο μάλλον στην Ελλάδα όπου οι άνθρωποι είναι εδώ και 1700 χρόνια χριστιανοί ορθόδοξοι! Ασχετως αν συμφωνείς ή όχι με την θρησκεία. 
> Αν ζεις στην Ινδία για παράδειγμα, δεν θα πρέπει να γνωρίζεις για τον ινδουϊσμό; Εγώ θα το θεωρούσα αμορφωσιά να ζω στην Ινδία και να μην γνωρίζω για τον ινδουϊσμό, κι ας είμαι χριστιανή, κι ας είμαι ό,τι θέλει. Το να μην γνωρίζω για τον ινδουϊσμό ενώ ζω στην ινδία είναι σαν να μην γνωρίζω πάρα πολλά πράγματα για την ζωή και τους ανθρώπους γύρω μου.
> Εγώ είμαι υπέρ της διδασκαλίας των θρησκευτικών και δεν το θεωρώ κατήχηση, το θεωρώ γνώση. 
> .Επίσης, στο μάθημα των θρησκευτικών στο γυμνάσιο και λύκειο οι μαθητές διδάσκονται και τις θρησκείες των άλλων λαών. Είναι απαράδεκτο να μην γνωρίζει ένας μορφωμένος άνθρωπος έστω και λίγα πράγματα για τις θρησκείες των λαών του κόσμου. Είναι στις στοιχειώδεις εγκυκλοπαιδικές γνώσεις που πρέπει να έχει κάποιος. 
> Το να επιδιώκει κανείς να απεμπολίσει την γνώση της θρησκείας μιάς σοβαρής παραμέτρου στις συμπεριφορές των ανθρώπων, στις κοινωνικές δομές, στην ιστορία τους, στην παράδοσή τους είναι απλή εμπάθεια η οποία αντιτίθεται στην γνώση.
> Και βέβαια θα πρέπει να γνωρίζει ο πολίτης την θρησκεία της χώρας στην οποία βρίσκεται και σε κάποιο βαθμό και τις άλλες θρησκείες!


Καλημέρα Κασσάνδρα
Δεν διαφωνώ παρά μόνο σε ένα σημείο μαζί σου. Στο πώς διδάσκεται το μάθημα τώρα. Ναι στην ύλη του μαθήματος είναι και η μικρή αναφορά σε άλλες θρησκείες . Στην πράξη (και το ξέρω πολύ καλά αυτό) δεν διδάσκεται ποτέ ή ξεπετιέται γρήγορα απλά για να συμπληρωθεί το βιβλίο ύλης. Κι αυτό γιατί η αναφορά σε άλλες θρησκείες είναι μόνο ένα μικρό κομμάτι της διδακτέας (ούτε καν εξεταστέας) ύλης, έτσι δίνει αυτομάτως το δικαίωμα στον διδάσκοντα να το διδάξει ή όχι. Το υπόλοιπο μάθημα έτσι όπως είναι δομημένο είναι απλά κατήχηση. Αν δεν ήταν κατήχηση δεν θα υπήρχαν ακόμα ιερείς που διδάσκουν το μάθημα. Πώς θα μας φαινόταν πχ αν μπορούσε να διδάξει το μάθημα ένας καθολικός παπάς ή μουσουλμάνος; Αφού το μάθημα αφορά όλες τις θρησκείες και δεν είναι κατήχηση και παρέχει απλά πληροφορίες και φιλοσοφικές αναζητήσεις θα μπορούσε άνετα να γίνει κι αυτό, αλλά προφανώς δεν γίνεται.

Στα υπόλοιπα που λες είμαι απολύτως σύμφωνη. Φυσικά και οι μαθητές να μαθαίνουν την σημασία της θρησκείας στην ζωή του ανθρώπου ιστορικά, φυσικά και να μαθαίνουν τι πρεσβεύει η κάθε θρησκεία. Λογικό ακόμα και το να μαθαίνουν περισσότερα αν θες, για την επικρατούσα θρησκεία της χώρας που ζουν...αλλά όχι υστερικά, όχι ως απόλυτη αλήθεια , όχι ως πλύση εγκεφάλου. Εκεί είναι η διαφωνία μου μόνο.

----------


## elisabet

> Δεν μπορούν να πάρουν απαλλαγή από αυτά 
> 
> Όσο για το "κοτσάνα" αφήνω να το κρίνουν οι γνώστες και αναγνώστες. 
> 
> Υ.Γ. είχα υποτροφία στο διδακτορικό μου στις θετικές επιστήμες. Οι θεωρίες αλλάζουν και κάποια από αυτά που διδάσκονται στο σχολείο δεν ισχύουν αλλά τα αφήνουμε για λόγους ευκολίας κτλ. (Βαριέμαι να εξηγώ)


Επειδή είμαι γνώστης λοιπόν σε παρακαλώ να μου αναφέρεις ένα παράδειγμα όπου διδάσκουμε στα μαθηματικά "θεωρία που έχει καταργηθεί".

υγ. Σε προβλημάτισε ποτέ το γιατί δεν μπορούν να πάρουν απαλλαγή σε άλλο μάθημα;;;

----------


## Georgewww

> Επειδή είμαι γνώστης λοιπόν σε παρακαλώ να μου αναφέρεις ένα παράδειγμα όπου διδάσκουμε στα μαθηματικά "θεωρία που έχει καταργηθεί".
> 
> υγ. Σε προβλημάτισε ποτέ το γιατί δεν μπορούν να πάρουν απαλλαγή σε άλλο μάθημα;;;


Οκ. Θα πω κάτι απλό και όχι Πανεπιστημίου μαθηματικά για να το καταλάβει και ένας αναγνώστης.

α^2 > = 0 αυτό που διδάσκουν. 
Λάθος. Αυτό ισχύει μόνο στους πραγματικούς αριθμούς, όχι πχ στους μιγαδικούς. Αλλά για λόγους ευκολίας όπως είπα .... Γ' Γυμνασίου αν δε κάνω λάθος. 

Άπειρα παραδείγματα, αλλά βαριέμαι να τα αναφέρω , σε όλες τις θετικές επιστήμες. (Όχι ότι διαφωνώ που το κάνουν αλλά υπάρχουν )

Υ.Γ. όχι  :Smile:  ο διάβολος δεν ενδιαφέρεται να αφαιρεθεί κάποιο άλλο μάθημα, δεν τον επιρρεαζει

----------


## elisabet

> Οκ. Θα πω κάτι απλό και όχι Πανεπιστημίου μαθηματικά για να το καταλάβει και ένας αναγνώστης.
> 
> α^2 > = 0 αυτό που διδάσκουν. 
> Λάθος. Αυτό ισχύει μόνο στους πραγματικούς αριθμούς, όχι πχ στους μιγαδικούς. Αλλά για λόγους ευκολίας όπως είπα .... Γ' Γυμνασίου αν δε κάνω λάθος. 
> 
> Άπειρα παραδείγματα, αλλά βαριέμαι να τα αναφέρω , σε όλες τις θετικές επιστήμες. (Όχι ότι διαφωνώ που το κάνουν αλλά υπάρχουν )
> 
> Υ.Γ. όχι  ο διάβολος δεν ενδιαφέρεται να αφαιρεθεί κάποιο άλλο μάθημα, δεν τον επιρρεαζει


Αυτό που ανέφερες είναι άκυρο. Αναφέρει παντού το σχολικό βιβλίο ότι μιλάμε για πραγματικούς αριθμούς και μόνο και στους πραγματικούς μια χαρά ισχύει. Δεν υπάρχει τίποτα που να έχει καταργηθεί αλλά να το διδάσκουμε.
Μίλησες για "θεωρίες που έχουν καταργηθεί αλλά τις διδάσκουμε". Έχεις κάτι άλλο;

----------


## elisabet

Εντωμεταξύ πέρα από το γελοίο του παραδείγματος που ανέφερες (γιατί ούτε θεωρία είναι, ούτε έχει καταργηθεί, ούτε καν λάθος είναι!) το πιο γελοίο είναι οτι προσπαθείς με τάχα επιχειρήματα να αποδείξεις το αναπόδεικτο. Να συγκρίνεις ένα μάθημα που αναφέρεται σε θρησκεία το οποίο είναι καθαρά προσωπική υπόθεση του καθενός, χωρίς καμιά απόδειξη και βασίζεται στην πίστη και μόνο (που από μόνη της η λέξη σημαίνει κάτι που απλά πιστεύω, όχι ξέρω, όχι γνωρίζω, όχι αποδεικνύω) με μια επιστήμη που βασίζεται αποκλειστικά και μόνο σε αποδείξεις.

Και φτάνεις σε σημείο να μιλάς και για διάβολο που παρεμβαίνει ώστε να παίρνουν τα παιδιά απαλλαγή από το μάθημα!!!

Ξέρεις τζορτζ η πίστη του καθενός δεν με ενοχλεί καθόλου, προσωπικά είμαι άνθρωπος που πιστεύω κιόλας όσο απίστευτο κι αν σου φαίνεται, αλλά να προσπαθούμε να πείσουμε πως η πίστη μας για κάτι είναι και η απόλυτη αλήθεια, είναι τουλάχιστον εκνευριστικό.

----------


## Georgewww

> Αυτό που ανέφερες είναι άκυρο. Αναφέρει παντού το σχολικό βιβλίο ότι μιλάμε για πραγματικούς αριθμούς και μόνο και στους πραγματικούς μια χαρά ισχύει. Δεν υπάρχει τίποτα που να έχει καταργηθεί αλλά να το διδάσκουμε.
> Μίλησες για "θεωρίες που έχουν καταργηθεί αλλά τις διδάσκουμε". Έχεις κάτι άλλο;


Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται μπορεί να ανατρέξει σχετικά με μαθηματικά και φυσική και θα βρει απαντήσεις. Ένα απλο παράδειγμα σου έδειξα φυσικά δε περίμενα να παραδεχτείς τίποτα και ούτε με απασχολεί. Μου ζήτησες παράδειγμα, σου έδωσα, τελείωσα, Google για τα υπόλοιπα οποίος ενδιαφέρεται. Δε θα κάνω διάλεξη σε αυτό το φόρουμ , όποιος θέλει συμφωνεί όποιος θέλει διαφωνεί.

----------


## Georgewww

> Εντωμεταξύ πέρα από το γελοίο του παραδείγματος που ανέφερες (γιατί ούτε θεωρία είναι, ούτε έχει καταργηθεί, ούτε καν λάθος είναι!) το πιο γελοίο είναι οτι προσπαθείς με τάχα επιχειρήματα να αποδείξεις το αναπόδεικτο. Να συγκρίνεις ένα μάθημα που αναφέρεται σε θρησκεία το οποίο είναι καθαρά προσωπική υπόθεση του καθενός, χωρίς καμιά απόδειξη και βασίζεται στην πίστη και μόνο (που από μόνη της η λέξη σημαίνει κάτι που απλά πιστεύω, όχι ξέρω, όχι γνωρίζω, όχι αποδεικνύω) με μια επιστήμη που βασίζεται αποκλειστικά και μόνο σε αποδείξεις.
> 
> Και φτάνεις σε σημείο να μιλάς και για διάβολο που παρεμβαίνει ώστε να παίρνουν τα παιδιά απαλλαγή από το μάθημα!!!
> 
> Ξέρεις τζορτζ η πίστη του καθενός δεν με ενοχλεί καθόλου, προσωπικά είμαι άνθρωπος που πιστεύω κιόλας όσο απίστευτο κι αν σου φαίνεται, αλλά να προσπαθούμε να πείσουμε πως η πίστη μας για κάτι είναι και η απόλυτη αλήθεια, είναι τουλάχιστον εκνευριστικό.


Μα αυτό είναι το θέμα, ότι προσπαθείς εδώ και πόση ώρα να μας πείσεις ότι αυτό που πιστεύεις εσυ είναι η απόλυτη αλήθεια. Ενώ κάποιοι σου λένε πιστεύω αυτό εκείνο το άλλο, εσύ μιλάς άσχημα για παπαδαριο όπως λες για εμένα και τους άλλους και για 1002 ενώ εγώ δε κατηγόρησα κανέναν. Λέω εδώ και πόση ώρα μόνο την προσωπική μου άποψη , που ναι μεν δε σου αρέσει (καλά κανεις) αλλά δεν λες διαφωνώ, θες να μας πείσεις ότι είμαστε οι σκαρτοι και εσύ ξέρεις την αλήθεια. Να έχεις αυτή τη γνώμη αν θες , κανένα θέμα , αν και δε μιλάς ευγενικά, πάλι δε με πειράζει, ωστόσο είναι υπερβολή όταν παραποιείς τα λεγόμενα μου. Ας κρίνουν οι αναγνωστες. 

Να ξέρεις πάντως (ξέρω πάλι θα το βγάλεις γελοίο και σκάρτο) ότι στη φυσική πολλά πράματα πριν τα αποδείξουμε , τα φανταζόμαστε , τα πιστεύουμε ή τα ζούμε βιωματικά, και κάνουμε πειράματα για να τα "βιώσουμε" και κάνουμε κύκλους ώστε να κουμπωσουμε πείραμα με θεωρία. 

Στη θρησκεία υπάρχουν τα βιώματα, δεν είναι στον αέρα απλά λόγια. Και αν πιστεύει καλά κάνεις και πολύ πιθανόν να πιστεύεις περισσότερο από εμένα τον λιγοστό, αλλά η εφηβική σου αντιδραστικότητα δε ξέρω που οφείλεται, ωστόσο είναι αισθητή, δε διαφωνείς απλά, αλλά μαλώνεις ( όποιος κατάλαβε κατάλαβε)

Με πολύ αγάπη σου εύχομαι να αντιμετωπίζεις χωρίς εκνευρισμό (όπως εσύ αναφέρεις) τυχόν μελλοντικές διαφωνίες απόψεων.

----------


## elisabet

> Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται μπορεί να ανατρέξει σχετικά με μαθηματικά και φυσική και θα βρει απαντήσεις. Ένα απλο παράδειγμα σου έδειξα φυσικά δε περίμενα να παραδεχτείς τίποτα και ούτε με απασχολεί. Μου ζήτησες παράδειγμα, σου έδωσα, τελείωσα, Google για τα υπόλοιπα οποίος ενδιαφέρεται. Δε θα κάνω διάλεξη σε αυτό το φόρουμ , όποιος θέλει συμφωνεί όποιος θέλει διαφωνεί.


Το παράδειγμα που έδωσες ήταν λανθασμένο!!!
Αν μου ζητήσεις εσύ παράδειγμα για κάτι κι εγώ σου δώσω ένα άσχετο δεν σημαίνει τίποτα. Ή μάλλον σημαίνει. Πως δεν μπορώ να αποδείξω αυυτό που είπα και προσπαθώ να το αποφύγω. 

Σιγά μην ανατρέξει ο καθένας να βρει την ύλη για να δει αν αυτό που είπες ισχύει ή όχι. Εσύ που το ισχυρίζεσαι οφείλεις να το αποδείξεις αν θες να κάνεις ολοκληρωμένη κουβέντα. Αλλά δεν σε ενδιαφέρει αυτό. Σε ενδιαφέρει μόνο να πετάξεις μια ατάκα "και στην φυσική και στα μαθηματικά διδάσκουμε πράγματα που έχουν καταργηθεί" για να δημιουργήσεις εντυπώσεις και να τα εξομοιώσεις με τα θρησκευτικά. 
Φυσικά και διαφωνώ! Και δεν έχω κανένα στόχο να σε πείσω για τίποτα, αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν θα απαντώ όταν βλέπω αερολογίες.

Και εγώ μπορώ να πω οτι ο Θεός είναι μια κοτσάνα και μισή και όποιος θέλει μπορεί να ψάξει και να το βρει , απλά για να δημιουργήσω εντυπώσεις αλλά δεν το κάνω όπως βλέπεις.

----------


## elisabet

> Μα αυτό είναι το θέμα, ότι προσπαθείς εδώ και πόση ώρα να μας πείσεις ότι αυτό που πιστεύεις εσυ είναι η απόλυτη αλήθεια. Ενώ κάποιοι σου λένε πιστεύω αυτό εκείνο το άλλο, εσύ μιλάς άσχημα για παπαδαριο όπως λες για εμένα και τους άλλους και για 1002 ενώ εγώ δε κατηγόρησα κανέναν. Λέω εδώ και πόση ώρα μόνο την προσωπική μου άποψη , που ναι μεν δε σου αρέσει (καλά κανεις) αλλά δεν λες διαφωνώ, θες να μας πείσεις ότι είμαστε οι σκαρτοι και εσύ ξέρεις την αλήθεια. Να έχεις αυτή τη γνώμη αν θες , κανένα θέμα , αν και δε μιλάς ευγενικά, πάλι δε με πειράζει, ωστόσο είναι υπερβολή όταν παραποιείς τα λεγόμενα μου. Ας κρίνουν οι αναγνωστες. 
> 
> Να ξέρεις πάντως (ξέρω πάλι θα το βγάλεις γελοίο και σκάρτο) ότι στη φυσική πολλά πράματα πριν τα αποδείξουμε , τα φανταζόμαστε , τα πιστεύουμε ή τα ζούμε βιωματικά, και κάνουμε πειράματα για να τα "βιώσουμε" και κάνουμε κύκλους ώστε να κουμπωσουμε πείραμα με θεωρία. 
> 
> Στη θρησκεία υπάρχουν τα βιώματα, δεν είναι στον αέρα απλά λόγια. Και αν πιστεύει καλά κάνεις και πολύ πιθανόν να πιστεύεις περισσότερο από εμένα τον λιγοστό, αλλά η εφηβική σου αντιδραστικότητα δε ξέρω που οφείλεται, ωστόσο είναι αισθητή, δε διαφωνείς απλά, αλλά μαλώνεις ( όποιος κατάλαβε κατάλαβε)
> 
> Με πολύ αγάπη σου εύχομαι να αντιμετωπίζεις χωρίς εκνευρισμό (όπως εσύ αναφέρεις) τυχόν μελλοντικές διαφωνίες απόψεων.


Και μένα η προσωπική μου άποψη είναι αυτή που εκφράζω για το παπαδαριό, απαγορεύεται;
Και όχι εσύ δεν λες μόνο την προσωπική σου άποψη με την οποία δεν θα είχα κανένα πρόβλημα, εσύ προσπαθώντας να πείσεις για την αλήθεια των λεγομένων σου, λες πράγματα που δεν ισχύουν, κάνοντας γενικεύσεις και ατυχείς συγκρίσεις.

Δεν το βρίσκω γελοίο αυτό που λες για την φυσική, το γνωρίζω πολύ καλά. Αυτό που παραλείπεις να πεις όμως είναι ότι όσο "υποψιαζόμαστε" κάτι και πριν το αποδείξουμε, το αντιμετωπίζουμε ως τέτοιο και μόνο, ως υπόθεση, όχι ως τετελεσμένο. Γιατί αυτή είναι η έννοια της επιστήμης, η απόδειξη και δεν έχει καμιά σχέση με την θρησκευτική πίστη του καθενός. Γιαυτό οποιαδήποτε σύγκριση των δύο είναι γελοία.

Αν βρίσκεις ότι μαλώνω μαζί σου, μάλλον δεν έχεις συνηθίσει να σου μιλάνε με επιχειρήματα. Δεν θεωρώ ότι τσακωνόμαστε , ούτε οτι σε μαλώνω.

----------


## Georgewww

> Το παράδειγμα που έδωσες ήταν λανθασμένο!!!
> Αν μου ζητήσεις εσύ παράδειγμα για κάτι κι εγώ σου δώσω ένα άσχετο δεν σημαίνει τίποτα. Ή μάλλον σημαίνει. Πως δεν μπορώ να αποδείξω αυυτό που είπα και προσπαθώ να το αποφύγω. 
> 
> Σιγά μην ανατρέξει ο καθένας να βρει την ύλη για να δει αν αυτό που είπες ισχύει ή όχι. Εσύ που το ισχυρίζεσαι οφείλεις να το αποδείξεις αν θες να κάνεις ολοκληρωμένη κουβέντα. Αλλά δεν σε ενδιαφέρει αυτό. Σε ενδιαφέρει μόνο να πετάξεις μια ατάκα "και στην φυσική και στα μαθηματικά διδάσκουμε πράγματα που έχουν καταργηθεί" για να δημιουργήσεις εντυπώσεις και να τα εξομοιώσεις με τα θρησκευτικά. 
> Φυσικά και διαφωνώ! Και δεν έχω κανένα στόχο να σε πείσω για τίποτα, αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν θα απαντώ όταν βλέπω αερολογίες.
> 
> Και εγώ μπορώ να πω οτι ο Θεός είναι μια κοτσάνα και μισή και όποιος θέλει μπορεί να ψάξει και να το βρει , απλά για να δημιουργήσω εντυπώσεις αλλά δεν το κάνω όπως βλέπεις.





> Το παράδειγμα που έδωσες ήταν λανθασμένο!!!
> Αν μου ζητήσεις εσύ παράδειγμα για κάτι κι εγώ σου δώσω ένα άσχετο δεν σημαίνει τίποτα. Ή μάλλον σημαίνει. Πως δεν μπορώ να αποδείξω αυυτό που είπα και προσπαθώ να το αποφύγω. 
> 
> Σιγά μην ανατρέξει ο καθένας να βρει την ύλη για να δει αν αυτό που είπες ισχύει ή όχι. Εσύ που το ισχυρίζεσαι οφείλεις να το αποδείξεις αν θες να κάνεις ολοκληρωμένη κουβέντα. Αλλά δεν σε ενδιαφέρει αυτό. Σε ενδιαφέρει μόνο να πετάξεις μια ατάκα "και στην φυσική και στα μαθηματικά διδάσκουμε πράγματα που έχουν καταργηθεί" για να δημιουργήσεις εντυπώσεις και να τα εξομοιώσεις με τα θρησκευτικά. 
> Φυσικά και διαφωνώ! Και δεν έχω κανένα στόχο να σε πείσω για τίποτα, αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν θα απαντώ όταν βλέπω αερολογίες.
> 
> Και εγώ μπορώ να πω οτι ο Θεός είναι μια κοτσάνα και μισή και όποιος θέλει μπορεί να ψάξει και να το βρει , απλά για να δημιουργήσω εντυπώσεις αλλά δεν το κάνω όπως βλέπεις.


Μα έδωσα απάντηση - παράδειγμα. Είπα για παραπάνω παραδείγματα δε θα ασχοληθώ και όποιος θέλει, Google. Με το ζόρι θα με βάλεις να γράφω θεωρίες ?  :Smile:  βέβαια δεν εξομοιωσα κάτι, αλλά τεσπα. Ούτε είπα να μην απαντάς. Ο,τι θέλεις μπορείς να λες (στα πλαίσια των κανόνων φυσικά), αυτό βέβαια δε σημαίνει ότι το παράδειγμα είναι λάθος  :Smile:

----------


## Georgewww

> Και μένα η προσωπική μου άποψη είναι αυτή που εκφράζω για το παπαδαριό, απαγορεύεται;
> Και όχι εσύ δεν λες μόνο την προσωπική σου άποψη με την οποία δεν θα είχα κανένα πρόβλημα, εσύ προσπαθώντας να πείσεις για την αλήθεια των λεγομένων σου, λες πράγματα που δεν ισχύουν, κάνοντας γενικεύσεις και ατυχείς συγκρίσεις.
> 
> Δεν το βρίσκω γελοίο αυτό που λες για την φυσική, το γνωρίζω πολύ καλά. Αυτό που παραλείπεις να πεις όμως είναι ότι όσο "υποψιαζόμαστε" κάτι και πριν το αποδείξουμε, το αντιμετωπίζουμε ως τέτοιο και μόνο, ως υπόθεση, όχι ως τετελεσμένο. Γιατί αυτή είναι η έννοια της επιστήμης, η απόδειξη και δεν έχει καμιά σχέση με την θρησκευτική πίστη του καθενός. Γιαυτό οποιαδήποτε σύγκριση των δύο είναι γελοία.
> 
> Αν βρίσκεις ότι μαλώνω μαζί σου, μάλλον δεν έχεις συνηθίσει να σου μιλάνε με επιχειρήματα. Δεν θεωρώ ότι τσακωνόμαστε , ούτε οτι σε μαλώνω.


Όταν αποκαλείς αυτά που λέω γελοία και λες εκνευριστηκες δεν είναι απλά διαφωνώ. Αν πεις "θεωρώ ότι το παράδειγμα σου είναι λάθος επειδή..." Αυτό είναι απλά διαφωνώ  :Smile: 

Όσο για τα λεγόμενά μου θα τα κρίνει ο αναγνώστης όπως τα κρίνεις κι εσύ. Δε προσπαθώ κάτι. Μου ζήτησες παράδειγμα, κάνουμε συζήτηση και έγραψα αυτό που πιστεύω. 

Δεν υπάρχει απόλυτη αλήθεια, είναι όλα στα όρια των αισθήσεων μασ και της αντίληψης μας. 

Η ύπαρξη (πχ του ήλιου) δεν είναι υπόθεση. Μέχρι να δούμε τι είναι αυτό, υποθεταμε τι είναι αλλά η ύπαρξη γεγονότων δεν είναι υπόθεση. Πιστεύω αφού είσαι γνώστης, συμφωνείς.

----------


## elisabet

> Όταν αποκαλείς αυτά που λέω γελοία και λες εκνευριστηκες δεν είναι απλά διαφωνώ. Αν πεις "θεωρώ ότι το παράδειγμα σου είναι λάθος επειδή..." Αυτό είναι απλά διαφωνώ 
> 
> Όσο για τα λεγόμενά μου θα τα κρίνει ο αναγνώστης όπως τα κρίνεις κι εσύ. Δε προσπαθώ κάτι. Μου ζήτησες παράδειγμα, κάνουμε συζήτηση και έγραψα αυτό που πιστεύω. 
> 
> Δεν υπάρχει απόλυτη αλήθεια, είναι όλα στα όρια των αισθήσεων μασ και της αντίληψης μας. 
> 
> Η ύπαρξη (πχ του ήλιου) δεν είναι υπόθεση. Μέχρι να δούμε τι είναι αυτό, υποθεταμε τι είναι αλλά η ύπαρξη γεγονότων δεν είναι υπόθεση. Πιστεύω αφού είσαι γνώστης, συμφωνείς.


Μα πώς να μην τα αποκαλώ γελοία όταν το παράδειγμα που φέρνεις μου προκαλεί γέλιο; Και πας να βγάλεις λάθος το σχολικό βιβλίο μόνο και μόνο για να στηρίξεις την άποψη σου. Και στην ανταπάντηση μου όπου σου εξηγώ το ΓΙΑΤΙ είναι άκυρο το παράδειγμα σου το μόνο που έχεις να πεις είναι....όποιος θέλει ας βρει μόνος του. Αυτή η αντιμετώπιση από ενήλικα φυσικά και είναι γελοία. Θα μπορούσες να πεις : εντάξει στη ροή του λόγου είπα μια βλακεία, το αναιρώ και θα τελειώναμε. Όλοι στη ροή του λόγου μπορεί να πούμε και βλακεία.

Η ύπαρξη του ήλιου φυσικά και δεν είναι υπόθεση. Η ερμηνεία του φαινομένου είναι υπόθεση (ή έχει να κάνει με την πίστη του καθενός) και σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν αποτελεί αλήθεια ή γεγονός μέχρι την απόδειξη της. Αυτή ακριβώς είναι και η διαφορά της πίστης από την επιστήμη τα οποία θέλησες να μπλέξεις.

----------


## Eagle guy

Ελισάβετ, σύμφωνοι ότι στο μάθημα των θρησκευτικών (που όλοι όμως κάνουν χαβαλέ και κανείς δεν παρακολουθεί) πρέπει να διδάσκονται ΟΛΕΣ οι βασικές θρησκείες και όχι μόνο η δικιά μας. Όμως, λες για το "παπαδαριό"- με το οποίο σχεδόν κανείς από τις νέες γενιές δεν ασχολείται- αλλά δε σε ενοχλεί η απίστευτη προβολή του σεξ (ξέκωλλα βίντεοκλιπ, περιοδικά, πορνοσάιτ, όλα τα τραγούδια και οι σειρές μιλάνε για αυτό κτλ). Το παπαδαριό που λες ποιος το προωθεί στις νέες γενιές? Όλοι με τα γκομενικά τους ασχολούνται και κάθε γενιά είναι πιο "προοδευτική" από την προηγούμενη (πρώτα ελεύθερο σεξ, μετά να "δοκιμάσουμε" και σεξ με το ίδιο φύλο, μετά σαδομαζό και τώρα στη Δύση προωθείται η polyamory- δηλαδή ουσιαστικά παρτούζες).

----------


## Georgewww

> Μα πώς να μην τα αποκαλώ γελοία όταν το παράδειγμα που φέρνεις μου προκαλεί γέλιο; Και πας να βγάλεις λάθος το σχολικό βιβλίο μόνο και μόνο για να στηρίξεις την άποψη σου. Και στην ανταπάντηση μου όπου σου εξηγώ το ΓΙΑΤΙ είναι άκυρο το παράδειγμα σου το μόνο που έχεις να πεις είναι....όποιος θέλει ας βρει μόνος του. Αυτή η αντιμετώπιση από ενήλικα φυσικά και είναι γελοία. Θα μπορούσες να πεις : εντάξει στη ροή του λόγου είπα μια βλακεία, το αναιρώ και θα τελειώναμε. Όλοι στη ροή του λόγου μπορεί να πούμε και βλακεία.
> 
> Η ύπαρξη του ήλιου φυσικά και δεν είναι υπόθεση. Η ερμηνεία του φαινομένου είναι υπόθεση (ή έχει να κάνει με την πίστη του καθενός) και σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν αποτελεί αλήθεια ή γεγονός μέχρι την απόδειξη της. Αυτή ακριβώς είναι και η διαφορά της πίστης από την επιστήμη τα οποία θέλησες να μπλέξεις.


Μα ακόμα δεν έχεις πει γιατί το παράδειγμα που είπα είναι λάθος. Μπορείς να πας σε ένα σχολείο να δεις τι λένε. Δεν αναφέρουν μιγαδικούς στο Γυμνάσιο ( και καλά κάνουν).

Άντε επειδή είσαι καλό κορίτσι θα σου δώσω άλλο ένα, αλλά μη ζητάς μετά κι άλλο  :Smile:  άμα δε σου κάνει και αυτό, ε δε μπορώ να κάνω κάτι, όλα άκυρα θα τα βγάζεις. 

Τέμνονται ποτέ οι παράλληλες ευθείες?
projective geometry

Το τελειώνω εδώ. Βαρέθηκα. Εκτός αν όντως με ειλικρίνεια θέλεις συζήτηση επί του θέματος και όχι απλά για να βρισεις και για εντυπώσεις. 

ΥΓ η πίστη είναι ο ήλιος που τον νιώθεις, το θαύμα που το ζεις, σε ζεστενει και δε χρειάζονται αποδείξεις, δε μπορείς να αποδείξεις Τον Θεό ως προς την σύσταση κτλ. Δε το χωράει το κεφάλι μας. (Άποψη μου)

----------


## elisabet

> Μα ακόμα δεν έχεις πει γιατί το παράδειγμα που είπα είναι λάθος. Μπορείς να πας σε ένα σχολείο να δεις τι λένε. Δεν αναφέρουν μιγαδικούς στο Γυμνάσιο ( και καλά κάνουν).
> 
> Άντε επειδή είσαι καλό κορίτσι θα σου δώσω άλλο ένα, αλλά μη ζητάς μετά κι άλλο  άμα δε σου κάνει και αυτό, ε δε μπορώ να κάνω κάτι, όλα άκυρα θα τα βγάζεις. 
> 
> Τέμνονται ποτέ οι παράλληλες ευθείες?
> projective geometry
> 
> Το τελειώνω εδώ. Βαρέθηκα. Εκτός αν όντως με ειλικρίνεια θέλεις συζήτηση επί του θέματος και όχι απλά για να βρισεις και για εντυπώσεις. 
> 
> ΥΓ η πίστη είναι ο ήλιος που τον νιώθεις, το θαύμα που το ζεις, σε ζεστενει και δε χρειάζονται αποδείξεις, δε μπορείς να αποδείξεις Τον Θεό ως προς την σύσταση κτλ. Δε το χωράει το κεφάλι μας. (Άποψη μου)


Γιώργο δεν ειρωνεύομαι καθόλου τώρα, μιλώ σοβαρά, διαβάζεις τις απαντήσεις;; Φυσικά και σου απάντησα!!!
Ξαναλέω λοιπόν για το πρώτο παράδειγμα. 
Λέει το σχολικό : Ισχύει α^2>=0 *για κάθε πραγματικό αριθμό* Το οποίο φυσικά και είναι σωστό, δεν είναι τίποτα που έχει καταργηθεί όπως ισχυρίστηκες και δεν είναι λάθος!!! Αναφέρεται ξεκάθαρα στους πραγματικούς αριθμούς και μόνο και είναι απολύτως σωστό! Είναι πραγματικά για γέλια αυτό το παράδειγμα, ειλικρινά σου μιλάω.

Στο δεύτερο παράδειγμα που αναφέρεις είναι πάλι το ίδιο άκυρο με το προηγούμενο και για τον ίδιο λόγο.
Όχι δεν τέμνονται οι παράλληλες ευθείες στην Ευκλείδεια γεωμετρία που διδάσκονται τα παιδιά και δεν αναφέρονται στο άπειρο. Το σχολικό πάλι διευκρινίζει σαφώς ότι αναφερόμαστε μόνο στην Ευκλείδεια γεωμετρία, δεν παραλείπει την αναφορά σε άλλες και εξηγεί σαφώς ότι όλη η γεωμετρία του Ευκλείδη βασίζεται στα 5 γνωστά αιτήματα του, εκ των οποίων το 5ο στάθηκε αφορμή για την ανάπτυξη άλλων.
Δεν διδάσκονται τίποτα λάθος τα παιδιά με την έννοια που το λες. Ούτε "θεωρίες που έχουν καταργηθεί" εκτός αν θες να μας πεις τώρα εδώ οτι έχει καταργηθεί η Ευκλείδεια Γεωμετρία και δεν το μάθαμε.

Λοιπόν, δεν μιλάς σε αδαείς, σταματα τους φτηνους εντυπωσιασμούς. Γιατί ή αυτό είναι ή είσαι άσχετος με τις θετικές επιστήμες για να λες τέτοια.

----------


## Georgewww

> Γιώργο δεν ειρωνεύομαι καθόλου τώρα, μιλώ σοβαρά, διαβάζεις τις απαντήσεις;; Φυσικά και σου απάντησα!!!
> Ξαναλέω λοιπόν για το πρώτο παράδειγμα. 
> Λέει το σχολικό : Ισχύει α^2>=0 *για κάθε πραγματικό αριθμό* Το οποίο φυσικά και είναι σωστό, δεν είναι τίποτα που έχει καταργηθεί όπως ισχυρίστηκες και δεν είναι λάθος!!! Αναφέρεται ξεκάθαρα στους πραγματικούς αριθμούς και μόνο και είναι απολύτως σωστό! Είναι πραγματικά για γέλια αυτό το παράδειγμα, ειλικρινά σου μιλάω.
> 
> Στο δεύτερο παράδειγμα που αναφέρεις είναι πάλι το ίδιο άκυρο με το προηγούμενο και για τον ίδιο λόγο.
> Όχι δεν τέμνονται οι παράλληλες ευθείες στην Ευκλείδεια γεωμετρία που διδάσκονται τα παιδιά και δεν αναφέρονται στο άπειρο. Το σχολικό πάλι διευκρινίζει σαφώς ότι αναφερόμαστε μόνο στην Ευκλείδεια γεωμετρία, δεν παραλείπει την αναφορά σε άλλες και εξηγεί σαφώς ότι όλη η γεωμετρία του Ευκλείδη βασίζεται στα 5 γνωστά αιτήματα του, εκ των οποίων το 5ο στάθηκε αφορμή για την ανάπτυξη άλλων.
> Δεν διδάσκονται τίποτα λάθος τα παιδιά με την έννοια που το λες. Ούτε "θεωρίες που έχουν καταργηθεί" εκτός αν θες να μας πεις τώρα εδώ οτι έχει καταργηθεί η Ευκλείδεια Γεωμετρία και δεν το μάθαμε.
> 
> Λοιπόν, δεν μιλάς σε αδαείς, σταματα τους φτηνους εντυπωσιασμούς. Γιατί ή αυτό είναι ή είσαι άσχετος με τις θετικές επιστήμες για να λες τέτοια.


Συνεχίζεις και βρίζεις όπως στην τελευταία παράγραφο με αγένεια ενώ εγώ σου μιλάω όμορφα και όλα αυτά επειδή διαφωνείς. Αλλά ας είναι .. όταν δεν έχεις επιχειρήματα έτσι είναι. Μπες σε ένα σχολείο να δεις τι λένε. 
Σου ξαναλέω α^2 >=0 πάντα δεν ισχύει γιατί υπάρχουν οι μιγαδικοί. Αυτό είπα και αυτό λέω. Διαστρεβλώσετο όσο θες. 

Πάρε και ένα bonus για μαθηματικά γενικά. Κάποτε διδάσκονταν αυτά. 

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List...ematical_ideas

Και μάθε τη σημαίνει αξίωμα για να γελάσουμε ακόμα παραπάνω με τη διδασκαλία και τα μαθηματικά.

----------


## elisabet

> Συνεχίζεις και βρίζεις όπως στην τελευταία παράγραφο με αγένεια ενώ εγώ σου μιλάω όμορφα και όλα αυτά επειδή διαφωνείς. Αλλά ας είναι .. όταν δεν έχεις επιχειρήματα έτσι είναι. Μπες σε ένα σχολείο να δεις τι λένε. 
> Σου ξαναλέω α^2 >=0 πάντα δεν ισχύει γιατί υπάρχουν οι μιγαδικοί. Αυτό είπα και αυτό λέω. Διαστρεβλώσετο όσο θες. 
> 
> Πάρε και ένα bonus για μαθηματικά γενικά. Κάποτε διδάσκονταν αυτά. 
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List...ematical_ideas
> 
> Και μάθε τη σημαίνει αξίωμα για να γελάσουμε ακόμα παραπάνω με τη διδασκαλία και τα μαθηματικά.


Γιώργο έχεις πρόβλημα κατανόησης. Πραγματικά, νιώθω σα να μιλώ κινέζικα μαζί σου.

Σε σχολείο δεν χρειάζεται να μπω, είμαι ήδη. Κοίτα να μπεις εσύ μπας και πάρεις πρέφα τι γίνεται.

Θα το ξαναπω γιατί επιμένεις να παραπληροφορείς. Οχι στο σχολικό δεν λέει πουθενά οτι αυτή η πρόταση ισχύει πάντα. Λέει ότι ισχύει για κάθε πραγματικό αριθμό. Το οποίο είναι απολύτως σωστό. Απολύτως όμως. Για όσους μπορούν και κατανοούν βεβαίως και δεν θέλουν να μας κάνουν το άσπρο μαύρο.

Όσο για το τι είναι αξίωμα και τι διδάσκονταν...έλα παππού μου να σου δείξω τα αμπελοχώραφα σου... χαχαχα

υγ δεν σε έβρισα πουθενά. Έχω φρίξει με τις ασυναρτησίες που διαβάζω αλλά κρατιέμαι.

----------


## Georgewww

> Γιώργο έχεις πρόβλημα κατανόησης. Πραγματικά, νιώθω σα να μιλώ κινέζικα μαζί σου.
> 
> Σε σχολείο δεν χρειάζεται να μπω, είμαι ήδη. Κοίτα να μπεις εσύ μπας και πάρεις πρέφα τι γίνεται.
> 
> Θα το ξαναπω γιατί επιμένεις να παραπληροφορείς. Οχι στο σχολικό δεν λέει πουθενά οτι αυτή η πρόταση ισχύει πάντα. Λέει ότι ισχύει για κάθε πραγματικό αριθμό. Το οποίο είναι απολύτως σωστό. Απολύτως όμως. Για όσους μπορούν και κατανοούν βεβαίως και δεν θέλουν να μας κάνουν το άσπρο μαύρο.
> 
> Όσο για το τι είναι αξίωμα και τι διδάσκονταν...έλα παππού μου να σου δείξω τα αμπελοχώραφα σου... χαχαχα
> 
> υγ δεν σε έβρισα πουθενά. Έχω φρίξει με τις ασυναρτησίες που διαβάζω αλλά κρατιέμαι.


Εδώ έφυγα από το πανεπιστήμιο γιατί δεν ήθελα άλλο να διδάξω και θα μπω στο σχολείο ?  :Smile:  Δε θα την παλέψω χαχα

1+1=2 θα μας πεις σε λίγο. 
ΛΑΘΟΣ γιατί δεν ισχύει πάντα. 

1+1=10 στο δυαδικό  :Smile:  (εκτός αν έχεις ένα bit μόνο διαθέσιμο για το result τότε είναι 1+1=0 or 1 with overflow)

Αλλά άντε ας μη σε ταλαιπωρήσω άλλο. Με τις ασυναρτησίες μου, όπως λες. 

Επειδή με ενδιαφέρει περισσότερο η ενότητα-ομονοια αποτι το δίκιο μου, αν μου δώσεις ένα φιλάκι θα παραδεχτώ ο,τι αγαπάς εσύ, όπως ζήτησες παραπάνω. (άλλωστε πάντα είχα τη ρετσινια του τρελού επιστήμονα  , συνηθησα)

----------


## elisabet

Ε ναι αυτό το 1+1=2 είναι από τις μεγαλύτερες μούφα θεωρίες που μαθαίνουμε στα παιδιά στα μαθηματικά κι έχουν καταργηθεί!!! χαχαχα

Αυτό ναι, έπρεπε να το χεις πει από την αρχή. Ως απάντηση στην δική μου θέση ότι δεν θέλω τα παιδιά μου να μαθαίνουν παραμύθια κι ανακρίβειες που τους καίνε τα εγκεφαλικά κύτταρα όπως ότι ο Θεός έφτιαξε τον Αδάμ και μετά πήρε ένα πλευρό του κι έφτιαξε την Εύα.(γιατί ως απάντηση σε αυτό ξεκίνησες να λες όλα αυτά με τα "λάθος" μαθηματικά) 

Με αυτό το επιχείρημα μας κατατρόπωσες. Φαντάζομαι τώρα πείστηκαν οι γνώστες και οι αναγνώστες όπως είπες οτι εφόσον τους λέμε τόσα ψέμματα στα μαθηματικά δεν πειράζει να τους πούμε κι άλλα στα θρησκευτικά.

----------


## Georgewww

> Ε ναι αυτό το 1+1=2 είναι από τις μεγαλύτερες μούφα θεωρίες που μαθαίνουμε στα παιδιά στα μαθηματικά κι έχουν καταργηθεί!!! χαχαχα
> 
> Αυτό ναι, έπρεπε να το χεις πει από την αρχή. Ως απάντηση στην δική μου θέση ότι δεν θέλω τα παιδιά μου να μαθαίνουν παραμύθια κι ανακρίβειες που τους καίνε τα εγκεφαλικά κύτταρα όπως ότι ο Θεός έφτιαξε τον Αδάμ και μετά πήρε ένα πλευρό του κι έφτιαξε την Εύα.(γιατί ως απάντηση σε αυτό ξεκίνησες να λες όλα αυτά με τα "λάθος" μαθηματικά) 
> 
> Με αυτό το επιχείρημα μας κατατρόπωσες. Φαντάζομαι τώρα πείστηκαν οι γνώστες και οι αναγνώστες όπως είπες οτι εφόσον τους λέμε τόσα ψέμματα στα μαθηματικά δεν πειράζει να τους πούμε κι άλλα στα θρησκευτικά.


Όχι είναι καταγεγραμμένα πως ξεκίνησε. Είπα ότι κάποιος ή εγω μπορεί να πει δε θέλω το παιδί μου να μαθαίνει μαθηματικά (όπως εσύ δε θες θρησκευτικά) πχ γιατί πιστεύει ότι είναι λάθος, άρα τι θα κάνουμε ? Θα καταργήσουμε για χάρη του τα υποχρεωτικά μαθηματικά? Νομίζω εκεί μείναμε. 

Μα εσύ τι είδες σα μάχη και κατατρόπωση ενώ εγώ απλό ενδιαφέρον εκφραζω, αλλά ακόμα δε βλέπω το ψηφιακό μου φιλάκι  :Wink: 

Έτσι εύκολα θα με κατατροπωνες , απλά με ένα φιλάκι, και θα παραδεχομουν ότι θέλεις  :Smile: 

Άντε εκμετάλλευσου το

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εχω βασιμες υποψιες για το προς τα που πηγαινει το πραγμα και γιατι βλεπω συνεχως τοση κινητικοτητα ομως να το εχουν υποψη τους οτι το καιρο που βρισκομαι εν ζωη οτι αν τραβηξουν το πραγμα στα ακρα θα τους πω τα ιδια ακριβως λογια που θα μου πουν οταν θα ερθει η σειρα μου και θα τους επιστρεψω ολες τις φρασεις που θα ακουσω αν πιστευουν οτι τους συμφαιρει ας κανουν οτι νομιζουν...

----------


## oboro

> Όχι είναι καταγεγραμμένα πως ξεκίνησε. Είπα ότι κάποιος ή εγω μπορεί να πει δε θέλω το παιδί μου να μαθαίνει μαθηματικά (όπως εσύ δε θες θρησκευτικά) πχ γιατί πιστεύει ότι είναι λάθος, άρα τι θα κάνουμε ? Θα καταργήσουμε για χάρη του τα υποχρεωτικά μαθηματικά? Νομίζω εκεί μείναμε. 
> 
> Μα εσύ τι είδες σα μάχη και κατατρόπωση ενώ εγώ απλό ενδιαφέρον εκφραζω, αλλά ακόμα δε βλέπω το ψηφιακό μου φιλάκι 
> 
> Έτσι εύκολα θα με κατατροπωνες , απλά με ένα φιλάκι, και θα παραδεχομουν ότι θέλεις 
> 
> Άντε εκμετάλλευσου το


Τι να πω... Απλα γλοιωδες. 

Οσο για το δηθεν παραδειγμα του 1 + 1 = 10, υπαρχει ενα προβλημα. Παλι με δυο ισουται αυτο το "10", στο δεκαδικο... Απλη αναπαρασταση αλλαξες, οχι αριθμητικο συστημα. Επιφανειακη η προσεγγιση σου οπως παντα.

Τουλαχιστο την επομενη φορα που θελεις να πουλησεις φουμαρα, πιασε το ταπεινο ρολοϊ, οπου οντως 23 + 2 ισουται με 1...

----------


## Constantly curious

Το Wikipedia δεν αποτελεί αξιοσέβαστη πηγή πληροφοριών. Προτιμοτερα είναι τα συγγράμματα ή αποσπάσματα ανθρώπων που έχουν μελετήσει και εκδώσει την πνευματικη τους εργασία. Δεν θα πρότεινα σε κανέναν να διαβάζει μόνο μέσω Google εάν δεν βλέπει στο τέλος του κειμένου αναφορά σε παραπομπες.

----------


## oboro

Πολλα αρθρα στο wikipedia εχουν επαρκεις αναφορες. Ας πουμε

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Passiv...ssive_behavior


για να φερω ενα τυχαιο παραδειγμα.

----------


## Constantly curious

Το συγκεκριμένο έχει αλλά είναι στα αγγλικά. Στα ελληνικά σπάνια συναντώ βιβλιογραφία. Καλό παράδειγμα αυτό που ποσταρες και δυστυχώς η παθητική επιθετική συμπεριφορά σε μεγάλο ποσοστό στη χώρα μας.

----------


## DrugUser

Τα θρησκευτικά κακώς λέγονται θρησκευτικά, γιατί δεν είναι για όλες τις θρησκείες αλλά μόνο για Χρ. Ορθ.

Που μόνο κακό κάνουν, γιατί στην ουσία σε μαθαίνουν να είσαι χάπατο...δεν είναι ψέμα ότι στο Χριστιανισμό σε μαθαίνουν να αγαπάς ακόμα και τους εχθρούς σου, να γυρίζεις το άλλο μάγουλο άμα σε χαστουκίσουν, κτλ.

Τα μαθηματικά είναι επιστήμη και όντως χρειάζονται.

----------


## Constantly curious

Εγώ στο Λύκειο άκουσα για τις μεγάλες Θρησκείες. Χριστιανισμό Ισλαμισμό Βουδισμό. Οκ δεν προχώρησε η ανάλυση παραπάνω αλλά στα βασικά αναφέρθηκε. Τώρα με τη νέα κυβέρνηση θα φανεί ποια θα είναι η ύλη και τι θα ακουν οι νέες γενιές.
Το "γύρισε το άλλο μάγουλο" δεν πιστεύω πως είναι κυριολεκτικό. Έχει παρερμηνευθει. Μην ξεχνάμε ότι ο Ιησούς εν γνώσει του μαρτύρησε θυσιάστηκε για να πιστέψουν στον Πατερα του. Ένας έφηβος δεν μπορεί να τα χωρεσει όλα αυτά στον νου του. Πιο κατανοητό είναι να ακούσει πως " αν σε βλάψουν μην επιστρέψεις τη βία γιατί έτσι την διαιωνιζεις " και εκεί να υπάρξουν στα σχολεία σχολικοί ψυχολόγοι που να ακούν για εκφοβισμό και κατόπιν να λαμβάνουν μέτρα προστασίας. Να ένας ολοκληρωμένος ίσως συλλογισμός με αφορμή το "χαστούκι ".

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Δεν τα έχω καλά με τις θρησκείες,οπότε δεν έχω τι να πω σε αυτό το θεμα.

----------


## Ορέστης

Θυμηθηκα τον βασανισμο που μου εκαναν στο ασθενοφορο, αρχισα να τους βριζω θυμωμενα και ανεβασα πιεση. Τι ειναι αυτο μετα απο τοσους μηνες; Μετατραυματικο στρεςς;

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Θυμηθηκα τον βασανισμο που μου εκαναν στο ασθενοφορο, αρχισα να τους βριζω θυμωμενα και ανεβασα πιεση. Τι ειναι αυτο μετα απο τοσους μηνες; Μετατραυματικο στρεςς;


Τι σου εκαναν δλδ; θεωρώ οτι ειναι θυμός. Και εγω εχω θυμο ακομα για κάποιες συμπεριφορες που δε μου άρεσαν. Θεωρώ οτι ειναι φυσιολογικό

----------


## Georgewww

> Εγώ στο Λύκειο άκουσα για τις μεγάλες Θρησκείες. Χριστιανισμό Ισλαμισμό Βουδισμό. Οκ δεν προχώρησε η ανάλυση παραπάνω αλλά στα βασικά αναφέρθηκε. Τώρα με τη νέα κυβέρνηση θα φανεί ποια θα είναι η ύλη και τι θα ακουν οι νέες γενιές.
> Το "γύρισε το άλλο μάγουλο" δεν πιστεύω πως είναι κυριολεκτικό. Έχει παρερμηνευθει. Μην ξεχνάμε ότι ο Ιησούς εν γνώσει του μαρτύρησε θυσιάστηκε για να πιστέψουν στον Πατερα του. Ένας έφηβος δεν μπορεί να τα χωρεσει όλα αυτά στον νου του. Πιο κατανοητό είναι να ακούσει πως " αν σε βλάψουν μην επιστρέψεις τη βία γιατί έτσι την διαιωνιζεις " και εκεί να υπάρξουν στα σχολεία σχολικοί ψυχολόγοι που να ακούν για εκφοβισμό και κατόπιν να λαμβάνουν μέτρα προστασίας. Να ένας ολοκληρωμένος ίσως συλλογισμός με αφορμή το "χαστούκι ".


Τον oboro δεν τον σχολιάζω καν είναι γνωστό τρολ που ψάχνει να πει άσχετα πράματα. Μα εντελώς άκυρα. 

Το wiki ναι δεν είναι επιστημονικό paper αλλά δεν ήθελα να βάλω τέτοιες αναφορές σε τέτοιο forum, it's too much. 
Εδώ διαφωνούμε στα απλά, αν ξεκινήσει paper fight άστο  :Smile: 
Ωστόσο δεν είναι Google, έχει καλό credibility. Υπάρχει σχετική έρευνα για το θέμα. 

Το γύρισε το άλλο μάγουλο είναι στην ευχέρεια του δασκάλου να εξηγήσει όπως σωστά γράφεις παρακάτω, γι'αυτό λέμε θέλουμε καθηγητές να εξηγήσουν, και όχι απλά να τους πετάξουμε ένα βιβλίο και να πούμε, να αυτό είναι, ότι καταλάβεις :/

Εδώ βρε cc για να σταματήσω πιθανή διαμάχη , γιατί είδα κοσμητικά επίθετα (ενώ αρχικά νόμιζα ότι απλά συζητάμε με διαφωνία), ετεινα χήρα ομονοιας και ενότητας (μάγουλο δεν έχω lol) και πήρα ύβρις και συκοφαντίες, τι άλλο να πω, δε μπορώ να κάνω κάτι. Είναι επιλογή του καθενός στην τελική. 

Εύχομαι να επικρατήσει ευγένεια στο φόρουμ.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

μπορει να κατανοησω οτι καπιος δε θελει να συμφωνησει μαζι μου δικαιομα του ειναι αλλα το να εχει μια σκοταδιστικη φυση και να θελει να μου επιβαλει τις αποψεις τους αυτο με κανει εξω φρενων

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

θυμαστε τη παραβολη με τα 2 αδερφια ο θεος τους ζητησε να κανουν κατι ο ενας του ειπε μαλιστα κυριε και μετα δεν εκανε τιποτα ο αλλος γκρινιαξε αλλα το εκανε

το ευαγγελιο μαλιστα λεει οργιζεσθε αλλα μην αμαρτανετε η ευγενεια δε συμβαδιζει με το φως

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

οσο περισσοτερο γκρινιαζει καπιος τοσο πιο δεκτικος ειναι στο οτι ακουει

θυμαμαι πχ καποια που ολο την ακουγα να βριζει το καλυτερο κοριτσι ηταν συνεχως εκανε οτι της ελεγαν μια φορα να πει οχι δε την ακουσα να λεει

----------


## DrugUser

Να γιατί τα θρησκευτικά κάνουν κακό. Πρωινές ώρες, έχουμε μέσα στο λεωφορείο τους κλασικούς που πάνε δουλειά, μερικούς που τελειώνουν την ημέρα τους σαν εμένα καλή ώρα...και τις θεούσες που πάνε να ανάψουν ένα "κεράκι" και το φωνάζουν κιόλας. Έχουν αυτήν την τάση να μιλάνε δυνατά δεν ξέρω γιατί. Τα θρησκευτικά γεννάνε τέτοιου είδους άτομα. Να μη μιλήσω που βλέπω ουκ ολίγους (ακόμα και νέους) να κάνουν το σταυρό τους μόλις περνάμε μπροστά από εκκλησία. Λίγο διακριτικότητα δεν βλάπτει. Πίστευε όπου θες αλλά μην το επιδεικνύεις με σταυρούς και τέτοια.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Να γιατί τα θρησκευτικά κάνουν κακό. Πρωινές ώρες, έχουμε μέσα στο λεωφορείο τους κλασικούς που πάνε δουλειά, μερικούς που τελειώνουν την ημέρα τους σαν εμένα καλή ώρα...και τις θεούσες που πάνε να ανάψουν ένα "κεράκι" και το φωνάζουν κιόλας. Έχουν αυτήν την τάση να μιλάνε δυνατά δεν ξέρω γιατί. Τα θρησκευτικά γεννάνε τέτοιου είδους άτομα. Να μη μιλήσω που βλέπω ουκ ολίγους (ακόμα και νέους) να κάνουν το σταυρό τους μόλις περνάμε μπροστά από εκκλησία. Λίγο διακριτικότητα δεν βλάπτει. Πίστευε όπου θες αλλά μην το επιδεικνύεις με σταυρούς και τέτοια.


Σε ενοχλούν λιγο τα πάντα... Θυμιζεις λιγο Κωνσταντίνο κατακουζινο

----------


## DrugUser

Η Κατακουζήνα ήταν θεούσος και συντηρητικός όμως. Εγώ κάθε άλλο παρά συντηρητικός είμαι...όταν ακούω άτομα που υποστηρίζουν το τρομερό (με την πολύ κακή έννοια) "Πατρίς - Θρησκεία - Οικογένεια"....ε, άμα είχες ένα κουμπί να τους καταργήσεις δε θα το πάταγες;

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

> Να γιατί τα θρησκευτικά κάνουν κακό. Πρωινές ώρες, έχουμε μέσα στο λεωφορείο τους κλασικούς που πάνε δουλειά, μερικούς που τελειώνουν την ημέρα τους σαν εμένα καλή ώρα...και τις θεούσες που πάνε να ανάψουν ένα "κεράκι" και το φωνάζουν κιόλας. Έχουν αυτήν την τάση να μιλάνε δυνατά δεν ξέρω γιατί. Τα θρησκευτικά γεννάνε τέτοιου είδους άτομα. Να μη μιλήσω που βλέπω ουκ ολίγους (ακόμα και νέους) να κάνουν το σταυρό τους μόλις περνάμε μπροστά από εκκλησία. Λίγο διακριτικότητα δεν βλάπτει. Πίστευε όπου θες αλλά μην το επιδεικνύεις με σταυρούς και τέτοια.


Συνειδητοποιείς οτι έχεις βάλει όλους μέσα σε ένα αστικό λεωφορείο που κινείται τις πρωινές ώρες;
Πολύ παράξενη οπτική γωνία.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Η Κατακουζήνα ήταν θεούσος και συντηρητικός όμως. Εγώ κάθε άλλο παρά συντηρητικός είμαι...όταν ακούω άτομα που υποστηρίζουν το τρομερό (με την πολύ κακή έννοια) "Πατρίς - Θρησκεία - Οικογένεια"....ε, άμα είχες ένα κουμπί να τους καταργήσεις δε θα το πάταγες;


Ε αν εξαιρέσεις τη θρησκεία δεν εισαι ίδιος που σε ενοχλούν τα παντα; κοιτα με εκνευρίζουν οι θρησκοληπτοι οπότε άνετα το πατούσα αλλα προσωπικά χεστηκα αν κάνουν το σταυρο τους ή πέσουν στα 4 να προσευχηθοην μεσα στο λεωφορείο...

----------


## Georgewww

> Να γιατί τα θρησκευτικά κάνουν κακό. Πρωινές ώρες, έχουμε μέσα στο λεωφορείο τους κλασικούς που πάνε δουλειά, μερικούς που τελειώνουν την ημέρα τους σαν εμένα καλή ώρα...και τις θεούσες που πάνε να ανάψουν ένα "κεράκι" και το φωνάζουν κιόλας. Έχουν αυτήν την τάση να μιλάνε δυνατά δεν ξέρω γιατί. Τα θρησκευτικά γεννάνε τέτοιου είδους άτομα. Να μη μιλήσω που βλέπω ουκ ολίγους (ακόμα και νέους) να κάνουν το σταυρό τους μόλις περνάμε μπροστά από εκκλησία. Λίγο διακριτικότητα δεν βλάπτει. Πίστευε όπου θες αλλά μην το επιδεικνύεις με σταυρούς και τέτοια.


Σωστά το περιγράφεις. Μα είναι σα να λες ότι ο αθλητισμός κάνει κακό στην υγεία γιατί κάποιοι αθλητές παίρνουν ναρκωτικά  :Smile:

----------


## Constantly curious

> Η μόνη σειρά που έχω δει ως ενήλικος είναι μια μίνι σειρά 6 επεισοδίων και την είδα όταν κυκλοφόρησε ως ταινία διάρκειας 3 ωρών. Τηλεόραση δεν έχω εδώ και πάρα πολλά χρόνια.


Ποια σειρά λες;

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Τα θρησκευτικά κακώς λέγονται θρησκευτικά, γιατί δεν είναι για όλες τις θρησκείες αλλά μόνο για Χρ. Ορθ.
> 
> Που μόνο κακό κάνουν, γιατί στην ουσία σε μαθαίνουν να είσαι χάπατο...δεν είναι ψέμα ότι στο Χριστιανισμό σε μαθαίνουν να αγαπάς ακόμα και τους εχθρούς σου, να γυρίζεις το άλλο μάγουλο άμα σε χαστουκίσουν, κτλ.
> 
> Τα μαθηματικά είναι επιστήμη και όντως χρειάζονται.


τωρα αυτο οστοσο μπορει να το ελεγε για να τους δωσει μια δευτερη ευκαιρια την ημερα της κρισης ομως οι εχθροι ΔΕΝ θα συγχωρεθουν αν δε μετανοησουν.

----------


## DrugUser

> Ε αν εξαιρέσεις τη θρησκεία δεν εισαι ίδιος που σε ενοχλούν τα παντα; κοιτα με εκνευρίζουν οι θρησκοληπτοι οπότε άνετα το πατούσα αλλα προσωπικά χεστηκα αν κάνουν το σταυρο τους ή πέσουν στα 4 να προσευχηθοην μεσα στο λεωφορείο...


...και γυρνάει η θεούσα κυράτσα και σου απαντά "Γιατί ρε δεν κάνεις το σταυρό σου;" Έχει συμβεί παρόμοιο περιστατικό πριν από καμιά 4-5ετια...σπάνιο μεν, αλλά όχι αδύνατον. Εκεί τι απαντάς, να σε δω;

Άμα κάτσω να γράψω τι δε μου αρέσει μέσα σε ένα αστικό, από τα πιο μικρά έως τα πιο μεγάλα δε θα τελειώσουμε ούτε του χρόνου. 

Ας πούμε δεν μου αρέσει όταν κάποιος φοράει ακουστικά σε ένα λεωφορείο, το θεωρώ λάθος εικόνα. Εφ'όσον είσαι σε μέρος με κόσμο, το να φοράς ακουστικά βγάζεις προς τα έξω μια τελείως αντικοινωνική εικόνα. Είναι σαν να πας σε ένα εστιατόριο ή σε ένα μπαρ (μέρη με κόσμο δηλαδή) φορώντας ακουστικά...δε με ενοχλεί προσωπικά, ακόμα και αν είναι σε υψηλή ένταση, απλά σχηματίζω μια εικόνα ως πρώτη εντύπωση.

Μια άλλη περίπτωση, όταν κάποιος έχει το κινητό στα γόνατα και όχι μπροστά στο πρόσωπο. Έχει τύχει άπειρες φορές να κοιτάζω το κινητό του αλλουνού, εφ'όσον το έχει στα γόνατα...γιατί σε αυτήν την περίπτωση, αυτό το διαβάζω ως "δε με νοιάζει που κοιτάς, αλλιώς θα το έφερνα στο πρόσωπο".

@Κασσάνδρα Κι όμως μπαίνοντας σε κάποιο αστικό λεωφορείο, αλλά και συγκεκριμένα οι ώρες και η διαδρομή που εξυπηρετεί, μπορείς να ψυχολογήσεις χοντρικά τον υπόλοιπο κόσμο. Επίσης παρατηρώ και τη σύνθεση των επιβατών σε κάθε γραμμή...και πάνω κάτω μπορείς να καταλάβεις τι παίζει.

----------


## Georgewww

> ...και γυρνάει η θεούσα κυράτσα και σου απαντά "Γιατί ρε δεν κάνεις το σταυρό σου;" Έχει συμβεί παρόμοιο περιστατικό πριν από καμιά 4-5ετια...σπάνιο μεν, αλλά όχι αδύνατον. Εκεί τι απαντάς, να σε δω;
> 
> Άμα κάτσω να γράψω τι δε μου αρέσει μέσα σε ένα αστικό, από τα πιο μικρά έως τα πιο μεγάλα δε θα τελειώσουμε ούτε του χρόνου. 
> 
> Ας πούμε δεν μου αρέσει όταν κάποιος φοράει ακουστικά σε ένα λεωφορείο, το θεωρώ λάθος εικόνα. Εφ'όσον είσαι σε μέρος με κόσμο, το να φοράς ακουστικά βγάζεις προς τα έξω μια τελείως αντικοινωνική εικόνα. Είναι σαν να πας σε ένα εστιατόριο ή σε ένα μπαρ (μέρη με κόσμο δηλαδή) φορώντας ακουστικά...δε με ενοχλεί προσωπικά, ακόμα και αν είναι σε υψηλή ένταση, απλά σχηματίζω μια εικόνα ως πρώτη εντύπωση.
> 
> Μια άλλη περίπτωση, όταν κάποιος έχει το κινητό στα γόνατα και όχι μπροστά στο πρόσωπο. Έχει τύχει άπειρες φορές να κοιτάζω το κινητό του αλλουνού, εφ'όσον το έχει στα γόνατα...γιατί σε αυτήν την περίπτωση, αυτό το διαβάζω ως "δε με νοιάζει που κοιτάς, αλλιώς θα το έφερνα στο πρόσωπο".
> 
> @Κασσάνδρα Κι όμως μπαίνοντας σε κάποιο αστικό λεωφορείο, αλλά και συγκεκριμένα οι ώρες και η διαδρομή που εξυπηρετεί, μπορείς να ψυχολογήσεις χοντρικά τον υπόλοιπο κόσμο. Επίσης παρατηρώ και τη σύνθεση των επιβατών σε κάθε γραμμή...και πάνω κάτω μπορείς να καταλάβεις τι παίζει.


Απαντάς : " γιατί είμαι ταπεινος και δε θέλω να επίδειξη κάνοντας το σταυρό μου μπροστά σε τόσο κοσμο"  :Wink: 

Στα υπόλοιπα γενικά συμφωνώ, λέγεται ευγένεια, σκέφτεσαι ευγενικά πιστεύω γι'αυτό, θέλεις καλούς τρόπους, και ο άλλος να σκέφτεται πολύ τους γύρω του. 
Κι εμένα μου αρέσει πολύ αυτό, είναι ένας λόγος που έφυγα από Αθήνα  :Smile:

----------


## DrugUser

Μερικοί θα διαφωνήσουν, γιατί έχω δηλώσει ότι τρώω μέσα στα ΜΜΜ. Αυτό στα δικά μου μάτια (δηλαδή το να δω άλλον να κάνει το ίδιο), το μεταφράζω ως εξοικονόμηση χρόνου. Γιατί κερδίζεις χρόνο άμα φας κατά τη διάρκεια της διαδρομής από το να φας στο μαγαζί. Με άλλα λόγια άμα φας εντός ΜΜΜ έχεις φτάσει Βραυρώνα, άμα φας εκτός ΜΜΜ είσαι ακόμα Αγία Παρασκευή (στην περιπτωση του 304).

----------


## Remedy

> Μερικοί θα διαφωνήσουν, γιατί έχω δηλώσει ότι τρώω μέσα στα ΜΜΜ. Αυτό στα δικά μου μάτια (δηλαδή το να δω άλλον να κάνει το ίδιο), το μεταφράζω ως εξοικονόμηση χρόνου. Γιατί κερδίζεις χρόνο άμα φας κατά τη διάρκεια της διαδρομής από το να φας στο μαγαζί. Με άλλα λόγια άμα φας εντός ΜΜΜ έχεις φτάσει Βραυρώνα, άμα φας εκτός ΜΜΜ είσαι ακόμα Αγία Παρασκευή (στην περιπτωση του 304).


με αυτην την λογικη, και το να τηλεφωνει κανεις μεσα απο το λεωφορειο, του γλυτωνει χρονο απο τα τηλεφωνηματα που πρεπει να κανει οταν κατεβει. μπορεις να ξεκινησεις και να κατουρας ΜΕΣΑ στο λεωφορειο, για να μην χανεις χρονο να κατουρας στους δρομους οταν κατεβεις...

----------


## DrugUser

Στο τσακ ήμουν μια φορά, στη διαδρομή από Αρτέμιδα προς Νομισματοκοπείο. Αναγκαστικά να κατέβω Παλλήνη γιατί δεν άντεχα μέχρι Ν/ειο, και δεν μπορούσα να κάνω κάτι έτσι και αλλιώς, γιατί υπήρχαν επιβάτες. Και από κει συνέχισα με τα πόδια. 

Εδώ ρε συ κάνουν χρήση ναρκωτικών μέσα σε ΜΜΜ. Θυμάμαι μια γυναίκα πριν κανένα μήνα, που είχε πάει στα πίσω-πίσω καθίσματα για να σνιφάρει. Εγώ καθόμουν στο προτελευταίο, και την είδα από την αντανάκλαση στο παράθυρο να κάνει τη δουλειά της.

Ευτυχώς που έπεσε στην περίπτωση μου, γιατί τέτοια πράγματα δεν με ενοχλούν....άμα ήμουν κανένας καθωσπρέπει μ@λ@κ@ς θα την είχα καρφώσει στον οδηγό. 

Περισσότερο με ενοχλεί ο καθωσπρεπισμός, τύπου κάνω το σταυρό μου μπροστά από εκκλησία, καρφώνω όποιον πάει να κλέψει (έχει γίνει και αυτό και ένας επιβάτης φώναζε που ένας προσπάθησε να κλέψει μια γυναίκα...φυσικά εγώ δεν θα έβγαζα άχνα άμα έβλεπα κάτι τέτοιο), παραχωρώ τη θέση μου στους ηλικιωμένους και άλλα τέτοια "όμορφα". 

Αυτός που μιλάει στο τηλ. δε με ενοχλεί, αλλά εκτίθεται ο ίδιος. Φυσικά εξοικονομεί χρόνο, αλλά με το τηλ δεν είσαι πλέον ινκόγκνιτο. Οι γύρω σου μαθαίνουν κάτι παραπάνω για σένα. Με άλλα λόγια το θεωρώ χαζομάρα γιατί εκτίθεσαι.

----------


## Constantly curious

Δεν θα έβγαζες άχνα που θα έβλεπες να κλέβουν; με ποια λογική;

----------


## Constantly curious

Καμιά πρόταση για βιταμίνες; είχα πάρει terranova αλλά δεν είδα μεγάλη απόδοση. Όποιος έχει δει βελτίωση αντοχών σε συνδυασμό με αγωγή αν θέλει ας μοθ γράψει. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> ...και γυρνάει η θεούσα κυράτσα και σου απαντά "Γιατί ρε δεν κάνεις το σταυρό σου;" Έχει συμβεί παρόμοιο περιστατικό πριν από καμιά 4-5ετια...σπάνιο μεν, αλλά όχι αδύνατον. Εκεί τι απαντάς, να σε δω;
> 
> Άμα κάτσω να γράψω τι δε μου αρέσει μέσα σε ένα αστικό, από τα πιο μικρά έως τα πιο μεγάλα δε θα τελειώσουμε ούτε του χρόνου. 
> 
> Ας πούμε δεν μου αρέσει όταν κάποιος φοράει ακουστικά σε ένα λεωφορείο, το θεωρώ λάθος εικόνα. Εφ'όσον είσαι σε μέρος με κόσμο, το να φοράς ακουστικά βγάζεις προς τα έξω μια τελείως αντικοινωνική εικόνα. Είναι σαν να πας σε ένα εστιατόριο ή σε ένα μπαρ (μέρη με κόσμο δηλαδή) φορώντας ακουστικά...δε με ενοχλεί προσωπικά, ακόμα και αν είναι σε υψηλή ένταση, απλά σχηματίζω μια εικόνα ως πρώτη εντύπωση.
> 
> Μια άλλη περίπτωση, όταν κάποιος έχει το κινητό στα γόνατα και όχι μπροστά στο πρόσωπο. Έχει τύχει άπειρες φορές να κοιτάζω το κινητό του αλλουνού, εφ'όσον το έχει στα γόνατα...γιατί σε αυτήν την περίπτωση, αυτό το διαβάζω ως "δε με νοιάζει που κοιτάς, αλλιώς θα το έφερνα στο πρόσωπο".
> 
> @Κασσάνδρα Κι όμως μπαίνοντας σε κάποιο αστικό λεωφορείο, αλλά και συγκεκριμένα οι ώρες και η διαδρομή που εξυπηρετεί, μπορείς να ψυχολογήσεις χοντρικά τον υπόλοιπο κόσμο. Επίσης παρατηρώ και τη σύνθεση των επιβατών σε κάθε γραμμή...και πάνω κάτω μπορείς να καταλάβεις τι παίζει.


δε σ αρεσει το ενα το αλλο εκεινο αλλα παρολα αυτα ολα στα αστικα εισαι γιατι εχεις καλομαθει να μη σ αρεσει τιποτα και να σε ψηνουν οι αλλοι για το αντιθετο

εγω να σου πω ειμαι απολυτως αντικεινωνικος και δε με νιαζει τι θα πουν οι αλλοι για μενα γιατι περιμενουν απ τις τηλεορασεις να μαθουν τι θα κανουν και τι θα πουν αυριο

η αλλη περιπτωση ειναι να αγορασεις αμαξι και ενα αραπη να σε πηγαινοφερνει και να μη ξαναμπεις σε αστικα η να παιρνεις ταξι

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Οτι δεν αντέχω αλλο πάνω κάτω στο σπίτι. Πολυ κακη ιδεα η εσωτερική σκαλα.. Μου εχει βγει η ψυχή

----------


## thlimenamatia

με λυπει πολυ ασχημα η καταντια του κοσμου. δεν ξερω γιατι να ειναι δυσκολο στον καθενα να ξυπναει το πρωι με μουτρα. να μην πει μια καλημερα σε οποιον πρωτο δει. στη σχεση του στο παιδι του στους δικους του στον φουρναρη στον συναδελφο σε ολους. γιατι ο κοσμος να ειναι τοσος κακος. να μην μπορει να μιλησεις με καποιον και να μην σου μπει η ιδεα τι σοι ατομο να ειναι αραγε δολοφονος βιαστης κλπ. γιατι δεν μιλανε οι ανθρωποι μεταξυ τους ειρηνικα με ηρεμια για απλα θεματα. εστω και για τον καιρο εστω και για τα λουλουδια η τα ζωα η για φαγητα η για γλυκα. ο καθενας να ειχε τα προσωπικα του και να μην εκρινε ο ενας τον αλλον για αυτα. ο καθενας να προσπαθουσε να λυσει τα δικα του θεματα και να μην ασχολιοταν με των αλλων εκτος αν του εδιναν την αδεια ας το πω ετσι δηλαδη αν του ζητουσαν βοηθεια η συμβουλες. οχι κριση οχι κατακριση. απλα συζητηση ανθρωπινη. με στεναχωρει αυτος ο κοσμος.

----------


## DrugUser

> Δεν θα έβγαζες άχνα που θα έβλεπες να κλέβουν; με ποια λογική;


1) Γιατί στην ουσία ΤΟΝ ΑΦΗΝΕΙΣ τον άλλον να σε κλέψει. Έχεις τα πράγματα σου εκτεθειμένα. Εγώ μαλάκας είμαι που έχω μονίμως τα χέρια στις τσέπες; 

2) Τραβάω κανένα ζόρι για τα πράγματα του άλλου; 

3) Δε θέλω να δείξω ένας καθωσπρέπει νομοταγής.

----------


## Constantly curious

Όταν ήμουν στη σχολή, πέρασε ένας τυπάς άγνωστος ( πάνω κάτω γνωριζόμασταν όλοι φυσιογνωμικα δεν ήταν τεράστια αμφιθέατρα). Ήταν φάση "διαλλειματος" 10λεπτου. Μπήκα μέσα και τον είδα να ψάχνει τσάντα. " Επ! Τι φάση; παλιό έτος και πήρες τώρα το μάθημα;;; " παγωτό αυτός. Γυρίζουν τον κοιτάζουν άλλες δύο μέσα στην αίθουσα. Σηκώθηκε και έφυγε άσπρος. 1) εμένα μόνο θα έκλεβε; 2) οι άλλοι ένιωθαν ασφαλής και όχι καχύποπτοι ότι θα μπει ο άλλος έτσι χύμα και θα αρπάξει 3) αφού μπορούσα γιατί να μην δεν το κάνω; Έχεις μπουχτίσει από σαπίλα και μιλάς υποτιμητικά για τους ανθρώπους. Τους περισσότερους τουλάχιστον. Ο δήθεν καθώς πρέπει θα έκανε τσαμπουκά και μετά θα έκλεβε τον επόμενο ανυποψίαστο. Δεν είναι δήθεν να βοηθήσεις τον άλλον που είναι κουρασμένος αφηρημένος και ξεχάστηκε αλλά μπορεί να δούλεψε 12ωρο για να βγάλει 20αρι. Στη τελική κάνε το καλό και ρίξτο στο γυαλο. Αύριο μεθαύριο θα δεις φόνο. Θα σκεφτείς δε βαριέσαι; εμένα αφορά; άσε να τον σαπίσει στο ξύλο. Κάπως έτσι συνηθίζεται η αδιαφορία και μετά αν μας συμβεί προσωπικά αρχίζουμε το κλάμμα.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> 1) Γιατί στην ουσία ΤΟΝ ΑΦΗΝΕΙΣ τον άλλον να σε κλέψει. Έχεις τα πράγματα σου εκτεθειμένα. Εγώ μαλάκας είμαι που έχω μονίμως τα χέρια στις τσέπες; 
> 
> 2) Τραβάω κανένα ζόρι για τα πράγματα του άλλου; 
> 
> 3) Δε θέλω να δείξω ένας καθωσπρέπει νομοταγής.


Αν έβλεπες να έκλεβαν εναν ηλικιωμένο παλι δε θα μιλούσες; δε ξερω το θεωρώ λίγο κακο

----------


## DrugUser

Ακόμα και αστυνομικός να ήμουν αυτό θα τους έλεγα. Τους αφήνετε να σας κλέβουν. Άμα ο άλλος ανοίγει σε αυτόν που είναι από την ΔΕΗ, τότε τα ήθελε και τα έπαθε. Άμα ο άλλος έχει το κινητό στην κωλότσεπη μέσα στο μετρό, πάλι τα ήθελε και τα έπαθε. Άμα σε κλέψουν το πάθημα πρέπει να σου γίνει μάθημα, και να είσαι πιο προσεκτικός άλλη φορά. 

Χέρια στις τσέπες, κουμπωμένη τσάντα, και πότε τα πράγματα στην κωλότσεπη. Και έχε πάντα το νου σου στο διπλανό επιβάτη που βάζει τα χέρια του.

----------


## Constantly curious

Αυτά που θεωρείς αυτονόητα ως γνώσεις κάποιοι αλήθεια δεν τα σκεφτονται. Κάποιοι είναι αδαείς. Καταλαβαίνω πως το εννοείς " Ο καθένας μας να είναι υπεύθυνος για την ιδιωτική του περιουσία " αλλά μερικοί είναι κομμάτια από δουλειά ή ίωση ή δεν ξέρουν ή είναι σε μεγάλη ή πολύ μικρή ηλικία.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

η περιουσια θα μεινει εδω στο υλιστικο κοσμο αν δε το εχετε παρει χαμπαρι γι αυτο μη κανετε συλογες απο χαρτακια η καταθεσεις

----------


## DrugUser

> Αυτά που θεωρείς αυτονόητα ως γνώσεις κάποιοι αλήθεια δεν τα σκεφτονται. Κάποιοι είναι αδαείς. Καταλαβαίνω πως το εννοείς " Ο καθένας μας να είναι υπεύθυνος για την ιδιωτική του περιουσία " αλλά μερικοί είναι κομμάτια από δουλειά ή ίωση ή δεν ξέρουν ή είναι σε μεγάλη ή πολύ μικρή ηλικία.


Άλλο να σου αρπάζουν το κινητό από την κωλότσεπη, από δικιά σου απροσεξία και μόνο, και άλλο να πάνε να σου αρπάξουν την τσάντα με τη βία. 

Κατ'εμέ, δεν υπάρχουν δικαιολογίες περί ηλικίας, περί δουλειάς και οτιδήποτε. Για μένα η απροσεξία δεν συγχωρείται, και αν ήταν στο χέρι μου δε θα τιμωρούσα αυτόν που έκλεψε το κινητό από την κωλότσεπη ενός τουρίστα (με την μεταφορική έννοια το τουρίστας)...γιατί πολύ απλά φάνηκε πιο καπάτσος εκμεταλλεύοντας την απροσεξία του άλλου. Στον δεύτερο απλά θα του τα έψελνα, για να του γίνει το πάθημα μάθημα. 

Θα εμπιστευόσαστε ποτέ ένα αντικείμενο αξίας σε κάποιον απρόσεκτο δηλαδή;

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Άλλο να σου αρπάζουν το κινητό από την κωλότσεπη, από δικιά σου απροσεξία και μόνο, και άλλο να πάνε να σου αρπάξουν την τσάντα με τη βία. 
> 
> Κατ'εμέ, δεν υπάρχουν δικαιολογίες περί ηλικίας, περί δουλειάς και οτιδήποτε. Για μένα η απροσεξία δεν συγχωρείται, και αν ήταν στο χέρι μου δε θα τιμωρούσα αυτόν που έκλεψε το κινητό από την κωλότσεπη ενός τουρίστα (με την μεταφορική έννοια το τουρίστας)...γιατί πολύ απλά φάνηκε πιο καπάτσος εκμεταλλεύοντας την απροσεξία του άλλου. Στον δεύτερο απλά θα του τα έψελνα, για να του γίνει το πάθημα μάθημα. 
> 
> Θα εμπιστευόσαστε ποτέ ένα αντικείμενο αξίας σε κάποιον απρόσεκτο δηλαδή;


Αν με έβλεπες εξω παίζει να μισουσες. Τις στιγμές που δε μιλαω στο τηλ, θα ακουω στανταρ μουσική με τα ακουστικά μου

----------


## DrugUser

Εξαρτάται που. Άμα άκουγες μουσική στο μονοπάτι που συνδέει τη Φυλή με τον Ασπρόπυργο, μια χαρά. Και γω το έχω κάνει.

Άμα όμως ακούς μουσική μέσα σε λεωφορείο ή ενώ περπατάς στο εμπορικό τρίγωνο της Αθήνας, θα σχηματίσω άποψη ότι είσαι αντικοινωνικό άτομο.

Δεν είπα ότι με ενοχλούν όσοι φοράνε ακουστικά, απλά τους θεωρώ αντικοινωνικούς όταν το κάνουν σε μέρος με κόσμο, όπως είναι ένα λεωφορείο. Όπως είπα και πριν, είναι σαν να μπαίνεις σε ένα μπαρ ή σε ένα εστιατόριο φορώντας ακουστικά. Αμέσως θα δείξεις μια αντικοινωνική εικόνα.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Εξαρτάται που. Άμα άκουγες μουσική στο μονοπάτι που συνδέει τη Φυλή με τον Ασπρόπυργο, μια χαρά. Και γω το έχω κάνει.
> 
> Άμα όμως ακούς μουσική μέσα σε λεωφορείο ή ενώ περπατάς στο εμπορικό τρίγωνο της Αθήνας, θα σχηματίσω άποψη ότι είσαι αντικοινωνικό άτομο.
> 
> Δεν είπα ότι με ενοχλούν όσοι φοράνε ακουστικά, απλά τους θεωρώ αντικοινωνικούς όταν το κάνουν σε μέρος με κόσμο, όπως είναι ένα λεωφορείο. Όπως είπα και πριν, είναι σαν να μπαίνεις σε ένα μπαρ ή σε ένα εστιατόριο φορώντας ακουστικά. Αμέσως θα δείξεις μια αντικοινωνική εικόνα.


Μα ειμαι αντικοινωνικη. Με ενοχλει να μου μιλανε εξω.. Ιδιως σε λεωφορείο κλπ

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Εμενα δυο πράγματα με ενοχλούν μονο. Τα πιτσιρικια(συνηθως) που γκαριζουν μεταξύ τους και ακούνε μουσική χωρίς ακουστικά και ο απόλυτος που η μασχαλη σταζει και δεν εχει ιδεα τι θα πει αποσμητικο και ντουζ. Όλοι οι αλλοι μου περνούν αδιάφοροι.

----------


## DrugUser

Αντίθετα αυτός που ακούει μουσική δυνατά δεν με ενοχλεί διόλου. Εκτός άμα ακούει τίποτα μέταλ ροκ και τέτοια γιατί τη σιχαίνομαι. Από κλασικό ροκ μέχρι τα παράξενα υποείδη της μέταλ που δεν τα ξέρει ούτε η μάνα τους, μου φέρνουν απλά αναγούλα.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Αντίθετα αυτός που ακούει μουσική δυνατά δεν με ενοχλεί διόλου. Εκτός άμα ακούει τίποτα μέταλ ροκ και τέτοια γιατί τη σιχαίνομαι. Από κλασικό ροκ μέχρι τα παράξενα υποείδη της μέταλ που δεν τα ξέρει ούτε η μάνα τους, μου φέρνουν απλά αναγούλα.


Εμενα παλι με ενοχλεί. Και θεωρώ ότι δε δείχνει σεβασμο στους υπόλοιπους. Δεν ειναι σπίτι του να βάζει οτι μουσική θέλει. Ας φοραει ακουστικά και ας ακουει οτι γουστάρει. Ειναι λιγο ακυρα αυτά που σε ενοχλούν τελικά, και αυτά που θα επρεπε να σε ενοχλούν δε σε ενοχλούν

----------


## Georgewww

https://dms.licdn.com/playback/C4E05...7yuSTwIvf711lM

----------


## elisabet

> Αντίθετα αυτός που ακούει μουσική δυνατά δεν με ενοχλεί διόλου. Εκτός άμα ακούει τίποτα μέταλ ροκ και τέτοια γιατί τη σιχαίνομαι. Από κλασικό ροκ μέχρι τα παράξενα υποείδη της μέταλ που δεν τα ξέρει ούτε η μάνα τους, μου φέρνουν απλά αναγούλα.


Drug Θεωρείς ότι προσφέρεις κάτι στο κοινωνικό σύνολο που ζεις; Βασικά θεωρείς ότι πρέπει να προσφέρει κανείς ή δεν το θεωρείς απαραίτητο;

----------


## Remedy

> Drug Θεωρείς ότι προσφέρεις κάτι στο κοινωνικό σύνολο που ζεις; Βασικά θεωρείς ότι πρέπει να προσφέρει κανείς ή δεν το θεωρείς απαραίτητο;


αυτο δηλαδη δεν σου εχει απαντηθει απο οσα γραφει ο χρηστηςναρκωτικων;  :Smile:

----------


## Constantly curious

Εγώ έχω "μάθει" από τον Drug user τις γραμμές, τις διαδρομές, την ωρα κίνησης ή μη και φυσικά την απέχθεια του για ανθρωποειδή. " Οι τυροβλαχοι" μου έχει μείνει ως φράση. Blink

----------


## elisabet

> αυτο δηλαδη δεν σου εχει απαντηθει απο οσα γραφει ο χρηστηςναρκωτικων;


Μην το λες...ξέρεις πόσοι θεωρούν προσφορά στην κοινωνία μόνο και μόνο την παρουσία τους;

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

γενικως αν υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που εχουν σκοτεινο μυαλο πολυ απλα ευκαιρια να ζητησουν ψυχολογικη η ιατρικη βοηθεια γιατι ειναι προτημοτερο να μεινουν χωρις μυαλο απο το να αρνηθουν το θεο αρα αυτο δε σημαινει οτι ειναι χαμενοι γι αυτο

σχετικα με τους πλουσιους αυτο που ελεγε ενα μελος να κανουν δωρεες πριν πεθανουν το πρωτεινω και εγω η να μεταβιβασουν τη περιουσια τους στη διαθηκη τους σε καπιο ορφανοτροφειο οταν δε θα ζουν αν δεν εχουν παιδια ειναι κατι ευκολο και τους συμφαιρει γιατι ετσι θα αποδειξουν οτι μαζευαν λεφτα για καλο σκοπο αρα λυσεις υπαρχουν για αυτον ΠΟΥ ΘΕΛΕΙ να τις βρει

----------


## DrugUser

> Drug Θεωρείς ότι προσφέρεις κάτι στο κοινωνικό σύνολο που ζεις; Βασικά θεωρείς ότι πρέπει να προσφέρει κανείς ή δεν το θεωρείς απαραίτητο;



Ξέρεις πόσα μαγαζιά έχω βάλει στο χάρτη της Google, και πόσες τροποποιήσεις έχω κάνει για ανακρίβειες που γράφονται; Οπότε ναι, προσφέρω.

Και δεν έχω απέχθεια για τα ανθρωποειδή. Απλά είναι αυτό που λέμε, παίρνω κάποιον με καλό ή με κακό μάτι. Ας πούμε, τον μεροκαματιάρη με τη φόρμα εργασίας και την τσάντα στον ώμο, θα τον πάρω με κακό μάτι εκ πρώτης όψεως. 

Κακή πρώτη εντύπωση, με άλλα λόγια.

----------


## Constantly curious

Πιστεύεις σε καστες; Ο τάδε ανάλογα με το επάγγελμα ή τόπο καταγωγής του φαίνεται ας πούμε απεχθης; εγώ όταν σε διαβάζω νιώθω πως δεν τη παλεύεις καθόλου με τους εργάτες. Που μεγάλωσες; πως; οι άνθρωποι της επαρχίας σου είναι ανεπιθύμητοι. Οι άνθρωποι από ξένα κράτη εξίσου; οι μετανάστες δηλαδή.
Σε έχω ξανά ρωτήσει ακριβώς εδώ και δεν μου έχεις δώσει απάντηση!!

----------


## DrugUser

Βασικά και ναι και όχι. Γιατί το να κάνει κάποιος αυτή τη βρωμοδουλειά, να σηκώνεται από τις 4 και να φοράει την κακόγουστη φόρμα και να έχει κρεμασμένα μούτρα, ήταν επιλογή του. Κανένας δεν τον απείλησε με πιστόλι, να κάνει αυτήν την δουλειά. Άρα πέφτει στα μάτια μου. 

Για τους ξένους ..αναλόγως. Αμα έρχονται για να δουν τα ερείπια (έτσι αποκαλώ τους Αρχαιολογικούς χώρους προσωπικά) έχω κακή άποψη. Αν έρχονται για να μάθουν την Αθήνα όπως είναι ΤΩΡΑ, έχω καλή άποψη.

Για τους εργατικούς μετανάστες όπως τους λένε...αυτό που δε γουστάρω πάνω τους δεν είναι ότι είναι αλλοδαποί, αλλά το ότι συνήθως κάνουν βρωμοδουλειές (μεροκαματιάρηδες). Είτε είναι Έλληνας είτε αλλοδαπός δεν έχει σημασία.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

το μονο που εχω συνηδητοποιησει σχεδον ειναι οτι ολες οι κατηγοριες ειδικοτητων που ειχα ερθει σε συγκρουση απο τοτε που γενηθηκα θα ειναι αυτοι που θα προσπαθησουν να φερουν το σκοταδι παντου και μιλω για ειδικοτητες οχι ανθρωπους

----------


## elisabet

> Ξέρεις πόσα μαγαζιά έχω βάλει στο χάρτη της Google, και πόσες τροποποιήσεις έχω κάνει για ανακρίβειες που γράφονται; Οπότε ναι, προσφέρω.
> 
> Και δεν έχω απέχθεια για τα ανθρωποειδή. Απλά είναι αυτό που λέμε, παίρνω κάποιον με καλό ή με κακό μάτι. Ας πούμε, τον μεροκαματιάρη με τη φόρμα εργασίας και την τσάντα στον ώμο, θα τον πάρω με κακό μάτι εκ πρώτης όψεως. 
> 
> Κακή πρώτη εντύπωση, με άλλα λόγια.


Αφιλοκερδώς το κάνεις αυτό, δεν πληρώνεσαι;Αν πληρώνεσαι, είναι δουλειά, δεν είναι προσφορά.

Πέρα από αυτό, δεν θεωρείς ότι χρωστάς τίποτα άλλο; Εκεί τελειώνει η προσφορά σου;

----------


## DrugUser

Και γιατί το γουστάρω, αλλά και γιατί μπορεί κάποια μέρα μπορεί όντως να βγάλω λεφτά από αυτό. 

Σαν τι άλλο να πρόσφερα δηλαδή; Να γίνω δωρητής οργάνων;

----------


## elisabet

> Και γιατί το γουστάρω, αλλά και γιατί μπορεί κάποια μέρα μπορεί όντως να βγάλω λεφτά από αυτό. 
> 
> Σαν τι άλλο να πρόσφερα δηλαδή; Να γίνω δωρητής οργάνων;


Γενικά μιλάω βρε...πολλά μπορεί να προσφέρει κάποιος σε κοινωνία που ζει. Να βοηθήσει έναν ηλικιωμένο πχ όταν πάνε να τον κλέψουν.
Τεσπα...τους άλλους λες αντικοινωνικούς, αλλά η δική σου συμπεριφορά από αυτά που λες τουλάχιστον μοιάζει εντελώς αντικοινωνική.

Υγ. Και δωρητής οργάνων θα μπορούσες να γίνεις πάντως

----------


## Remedy

> Και γιατί το γουστάρω, αλλά και γιατί μπορεί κάποια μέρα μπορεί όντως να βγάλω λεφτά από αυτό. 
> 
> Σαν τι άλλο να πρόσφερα δηλαδή; Να γίνω δωρητής οργάνων;


μαλλον σκεφτεσαι "προσφορα" που να μην χρειαζεται σπουδες, γνωσεις, κανεναν κοπο δηλαδη...
αν διαβαζες και σπουδαζες, θα μπορουσες να προσφερεις στην προοδο της επιστημης πχ...

----------


## ioannis2

Η πρώτη εντύπωση είναι πάντα καθοριστική στο να ξεκινήσει μια σχέση. Αν αυτό που σκέφτομαι είναι: καλή περίπτωση, χρόνια είχα να δω κάτι καλύτερο, φόβος ότι δεν θα μου προκύψει κάτι καλύτερο αν δεν προχωρήσω μαζί της ιδίως λόγω του ότι όσο περνάνε τα χρόνια τα περιθώρια στενεύουν, σκέψη ότι με τον καιρό θα ρθει η αγάπη και η χημεία ανάμεσα μας, κομπάζω να πάρω τηλέφωνο ή/και λιγάκι ελπίζω να μην το απαντήσει, η σκέψη σε στιγμές αδυναμίας γιατί δεν προχώρησα μαζί της, βλέπω την τάδε που απέρριψα να έχει προχωρήσει τη ζωή της ...όλα αυτα, τότε τι κάνω? 
Προχωράω μαζί της έστω κρατώντας λιγάκι απόσταση και περίπου στο φιλικό ή βελτιώνομαι για να βρω αυτήν που εξ αρχής θα μου κάνει κλικ έστω κι αν υποτίθεται πως βελτιώνομαι εδω και χρόνια?

----------


## ioannis2

Φίλοι συμφορουμήτες, πρέπει να είμαστε ατομικιστές με την καλή όμως έννοια. Πάνω απ όλα και σε κάθε τι να βάζουμε τον εαυτό και κανέναν άλλο. Διότι στο τέλος κανείς απ αυτούς δεν θα μας πει ευχαριστώ, ούτε θα σταθεί δίπλα μας και μάλιστα μόνιμα εκεί που θα μαστε σε ανάγκη. 

Όταν μέσα μου έχω ερωτηματικά για κάποιον δύσκολα πέφτω έξω. Είναι η διαίσθηση, δηλαδή η εμπειρία ζωής, τα μαθήματα - γνώσεις που πήρα μέσα από τα βιώματα μου, τα οποία περνάνε μέσα από την ικανότητα μου αντίληψης.

Ο φόβος φέρνει κόλαση, σε όλους τους τομείς της ζωής, σε βαθμό που κάποιες φορές θολωνει τον νου.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Σκεφτομαι οτι εχω κοιμηθεί 4 ωρες και νιώθω σαν τη μουμια... Πως καλουν έτσι τον κοσμο πρωινιατικα γαμω τα κουριερ γαμω

----------


## ioannis2

> Σκεφτομαι οτι εχω κοιμηθεί 4 ωρες και νιώθω σαν τη μουμια... Πως καλουν έτσι τον κοσμο πρωινιατικα γαμω τα κουριερ γαμω


Σκοπιά έβγαζες και κοιμήθηκες 4 ώρες?
Ο κούριερ σου φερε το προγευματάκι στο κρεβατάκι για να μην κουράζεσαι?

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Αστα να πανε κοιμήθηκα πρωι και με ξυπνησε τωρα το βλήμα για να μου φέρει κάτι ηχεία που κερδισα.. Τουλάχιστον πήρα το δωράκι μου


> Σκοπιά έβγαζες και κοιμήθηκες 4 ώρες?
> Ο κούριερ σου φερε το προγευματάκι στο κρεβατάκι για να μην κουράζεσαι?

----------


## Eagle guy

> Βασικά και ναι και όχι. Γιατί το να κάνει κάποιος αυτή τη βρωμοδουλειά, να σηκώνεται από τις 4 και να φοράει την κακόγουστη φόρμα και να έχει κρεμασμένα μούτρα, ήταν επιλογή του. Κανένας δεν τον απείλησε με πιστόλι, να κάνει αυτήν την δουλειά. Άρα πέφτει στα μάτια μου. 
> 
> Για τους ξένους ..αναλόγως. Αμα έρχονται για να δουν τα ερείπια (έτσι αποκαλώ τους Αρχαιολογικούς χώρους προσωπικά) έχω κακή άποψη. Αν έρχονται για να μάθουν την Αθήνα όπως είναι ΤΩΡΑ, έχω καλή άποψη.
> 
> Για τους εργατικούς μετανάστες όπως τους λένε...αυτό που δε γουστάρω πάνω τους δεν είναι ότι είναι αλλοδαποί, αλλά το ότι συνήθως κάνουν βρωμοδουλειές (μεροκαματιάρηδες). Είτε είναι Έλληνας είτε αλλοδαπός δεν έχει σημασία.


Μπορεί να μην τον απείλησε κανείς με πιστόλι, αλλά προφανώς αν δεν έκανε αυτή τη δουλειά μπορεί να ήταν άστεγος ή το παιδί οτυ να μην είχε να φάει. Το έχεις σκεφτεί αυτό? Οπότε έχει δικαιολογία που κάνει μια τέτοια δουλειά. Δε λέω ότι πρέπει να είναι περήφανος, αλλά σίγουρα δεν αξίζει και το μίσος σου.

----------


## ioannis2

Καλύτερα που δεν έδειξε ενδιαφέρον διότι το άγχος και το μαράζι μου για τη συνέχεια θα ήταν ακόμα μεγαλυτερα απο ότι με την απόρριψη που έλαβα. Για το πως ξεκίνησε η κουβέντα και τις πρωτες σκέψεις μου διαβάστε το σχετικό πιο πανω μήνυμα μου.

----------


## ioannis2

Μέσα μου σπασαν τα νεύρα μου, διότι είμαι σε μια κατώτερη μου θέση απ αυτό που πριν χρόνια προετοίμαζα τον εαυτό μου με ανθρώπους κατώτερους μου όπου πρέπει να κρατώ τα προσχήματα, να μου ζηταν εμμέσως υποταγή. Βιωνω έκτοτε ενα συνεχή εξευτελισμό και αμφιβολίες για το που βρέθηκα, εγκλωβισμένος.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

απο οτι φαινετε αλτσχαιμερ δεν εγινα και δε φαινομαι ιδιατερως προθυμος να κανω οτι μου πουν αλλα επειδη εβλεπα κατι ατρομητα παληκαρια θα προτημουσα να τους βλεπω καταφατσα γιατι δε μ αρεσει πια το κρυφτο...

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Σκεφτομαι οτι ειναι μια το βράδυ, δεν έχω κανει ακομα μπανιο, εχω ρουχς να απλώσω και δεν εχω προλάβει ουτε για βραδυ να φάω. Οι άντρες τις ζωής μου με εξαντλησαν σήμερα

----------


## ioannis2

> Σκεφτομαι οτι ειναι μια το βράδυ, δεν έχω κανει ακομα μπανιο, εχω ρουχς να απλώσω και δεν εχω προλάβει ουτε για βραδυ να φάω. Οι άντρες τις ζωής μου με εξαντλησαν σήμερα


Δλδ ότι μαλακία σου κατέβει επειδή δεν έχεις που αλλού να την πεις την αραδιάζεις εδώ. Κι αν "οι αντρες της ζωης σου σε εξαντλησαν σήμερα" όντως ισχύει, άρα για να σε τρέχει ξωπίσω ο κόσμος μια χαρά είσαι και άρα τα προβλήματα είναι είναι μόνο στη σκεψη σου, εδώ υπάρχεις για να μας τα πρήζεις γραπτώς επειδή φαίνεται πως δεν βρίσκεις άτομα να τους τα πρήζεις εκει έξω που μένεις.

----------


## ioannis2

> απο οτι φαινετε αλτσχαιμερ δεν εγινα και δε φαινομαι ιδιατερως προθυμος να κανω οτι μου πουν αλλα επειδη εβλεπα κατι ατρομητα παληκαρια θα προτημουσα να τους βλεπω καταφατσα γιατι δε μ αρεσει πια το κρυφτο...


Αλτσχάιμερ θα γίνεις αν επιτρέπεις στον καθένα να σου κάνει πόλεμο νεύρων, να σου τα πρήζει με τα υποτίθεται προβλήματα του και να σε προσβάλλει με τα λόγια και τα έργα σου. Τότε, θα καταστραφεί ο εγκέφαλος σου πριν το πάρεις είδηση. Το χω δει σ αλλους τελικά να το παθαίνουν και το λέω προληπτικά και σε μένα.

----------


## Ορέστης

Εδειχνε εν ρεπορταζ απο παραλιες με κωλους στα πλανα. Λεω στη μανα μου: Αυτοι ειναι οι κωλομπαραδες που λεγατε με περιμενουν στις διακοπες;

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Δλδ ότι μαλακία σου κατέβει επειδή δεν έχεις που αλλού να την πεις την αραδιάζεις εδώ. Κι αν "οι αντρες της ζωης σου σε εξαντλησαν σήμερα" όντως ισχύει, άρα για να σε τρέχει ξωπίσω ο κόσμος μια χαρά είσαι και άρα τα προβλήματα είναι είναι μόνο στη σκεψη σου, εδώ υπάρχεις για να μας τα πρήζεις γραπτώς επειδή φαίνεται πως δεν βρίσκεις άτομα να τους τα πρήζεις εκει έξω που μένεις.


Πατα μου αποκλεισμο να μη με διαβάζεις. Εχω κάθε δικαιωμα να γράφω ότι θέλω. Και αν έχεις νευρσ ξεσπασε τα αλλου.τσαοοο

----------


## Georgewww

Αύριο κατεβαίνω Αθήνα, βαριέμαι. Για δουλειές. Άδειασε τουλάχιστον καθόλου?

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Αύριο κατεβαίνω Αθήνα, βαριέμαι. Για δουλειές. Άδειασε τουλάχιστον καθόλου?


Δε θα το έλεγα. Εχουμε φουλ κοσμο εδω.... Καλη τύχη

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Αλτσχάιμερ θα γίνεις αν επιτρέπεις στον καθένα να σου κάνει πόλεμο νεύρων, να σου τα πρήζει με τα υποτίθεται προβλήματα του και να σε προσβάλλει με τα λόγια και τα έργα σου. Τότε, θα καταστραφεί ο εγκέφαλος σου πριν το πάρεις είδηση. Το χω δει σ αλλους τελικά να το παθαίνουν και το λέω προληπτικά και σε μένα.


 μεχρι τωρα εχουν δοκιμασει τα παντα αλλα δε με πιανει τιποτα

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

το σιγουρο ειναι οτι δεν ειμαι απο αυτους που *ψαρωνουν*  αν αυτο νομιζουν ως τωρα εχω δει τοσες πολες εξυπναδες καθε μερα οσες δεν ειδα 4 χρονια τωρα

----------


## elisabet

Σκέφτομαι πως έχει ξεφυτρώσει ένα βουνό από θέματα που απαιτούν λύση άμεσα. Κι είναι τόσα πολλά που με χάνω. Και πάνω που νομίζω οτι καααπως τα βαλα σε μια σειρά και θα πάρουν τον δρόμο τους, τσουπ ξεφυτρώνει κι ένα καινούργιο. Περίμενα πως και πως ενα δεκαήμερο τον Αύγουστο να μπορώ λίγο να φύγω μακριά από όλα, να ηρεμήσω, να με ξαναβρώ κι όλο απομακρύνεται το σχέδιο. Θα ναι θαύμα αν το καταφέρω για δυο τρεις μερες τελικά. 

Και μέσα σε όλα νιώθω οτι οι φίλοι μου θα με μισήσουν, νιώθω οτι τους έχω παραμελήσει όλους, έχω πνιγεί μες τα δικά μου και δεν έχω ουσιαστικό χρόνο για κανέναν τους.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

σε αυτη την εποχη που ερχετε πρεπει να ασχοληθουμε με τις ψυχικες μας ικανοτητες γιατι καποια μερα η ο υλιστικος αυτος κοσμος θα περασει σε δευτερη μοιρα μεχρι να υποβαθμιστει εντελως

----------


## Ορέστης

Θυμαμαι τη μανα μου που καθε τοσο ελεγε πνιγηκανε δυο παιδια στη θαλασσα και γουρλωνε τα ματι. Πνιγηηηηηκανε δυο παιδια στη θαλασσα. Ηταν και κολυμπητες! Μανα θελω να παω για μπανιο. Δες ακους που πνι-γη-κα-νε;

----------


## Constantly curious

> Θυμαμαι τη μανα μου που καθε τοσο ελεγε πνιγηκανε δυο παιδια στη θαλασσα και γουρλωνε τα ματι. Πνιγηηηηηκανε δυο παιδια στη θαλασσα. Ηταν και κολυμπητες! Μανα θελω να παω για μπανιο. Δες ακους που πνι-γη-κα-νε;


Ορέστη θέλεις να κάνουμε διάλογο από εδώ; ή να ανοίξεις ένα θέμα; Σε ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Ορέστης

> Ορέστη θέλεις να κάνουμε διάλογο από εδώ; ή να ανοίξεις ένα θέμα; Σε ευχαριστώ.


Απαντα εδω καλυτερα.

----------


## Ορέστης

Εχω πολλα νευρα σημερα. Σκεφτομαι τους τροπους που η οικογενεια μου εχει παρεμποδισει τη ζωη μου και ειδικα τα μαρτυρια που μου εκαναν το καλοκαιρι του 12 γιατι τους ενοχλουσε που πηγαινα στις παραλιες και ειχαν ως αποτελεσμα να καταληξω στο νοσοκομειο με συνταγογραφηση ζαναξ.

----------


## Constantly curious

> Εχω πολλα νευρα σημερα. Σκεφτομαι τους τροπους που η οικογενεια μου εχει παρεμποδισει τη ζωη μου και ειδικα τα μαρτυρια που μου εκαναν το καλοκαιρι του 12 γιατι τους ενοχλουσε που πηγαινα στις παραλιες και ειχαν ως αποτελεσμα να καταληξω στο νοσοκομειο με συνταγογραφηση ζαναξ.


Μια ζωή σε περιοριζαν επειδή σε παιδική ηλικία κάποιος τους είπε πως έχεις ευαίσθητο ψυχισμο;; κάτι τέτοιο έχω καταλάβει. Λαμβάνεις αγωγή ή όχι; Ο θυμός είναι Υγεία γιατί δείχνει πως θέλεις να αλλάξεις τη ζωή σου και τη "σχέση σου μαζί τους". Μπορείς να εργαστείς ή αποκλείεται;

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

δυσκολευομαι να πιστεψω οτι υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που δεν εχουν αντηληφθει την υπαρξη του θεου σε αυτη την εποχη απλα αντι να πουν οτι εχουν επιλεξει αλλο δρομο λενε οτι δεν υπαρχει θεος

----------


## thlimenamatia

τελικα πηγα διακοπες μονη. ειχα κλεισει για δυο βραδια αλλα τελικα εφυγα την επομενη. ο λογος με ενοχλησε κατι πολυ σε ανθρωπινο επιπεδο. εκλεισα μεσω booking σε ενοικιαζομενα δωματια λογω χαμηλης τιμης σε σχεση με ξενοδοχεια κλπ. εφτασα το απογευμα γυρω στις 5 και κατι. με βαζει στο δωματιο η ιδιοκτητρια και βλεπει εναν μικρο ιστο απο αραχνη στη σιτα της μπαλκονοπορτας και την βλεπω δαγκωνεται. προσωπικα δεν με πειραξε καθολου. ενταξει κτιριο ειναι σε θαλασσα διπλα οκ παιδι μου ετυχε και μια αραχνη και μια σαυρα και ενα φυλλο και ενα κατι οτιδηποτε. αυτο που με πειραξε ειναι οτι την επομενη μερα πρωι πρωι που βγηκα για πρωινο ειδα την ιδιοκτητρια να βαζει τις φωνες στην καθαριστρια με εντελως ασχημο τροπο. σιχαμερο θα ελεγα. αηδιασα που ειμαι ανθρωπος. και δυστυχως απο την τοση αηδια που ενιωσα δεν μπορεσα καν να κοντεψω να την πω οκ φτανει σιγα το πραμα δηλαδη. πραγματικα λυπαμαι την καταντια μερικων πολλων πια που εγιναν τερατα στο βωμο των χρηματων και του φαινεσθαι. τους σιχαθηκα και τους βαρεθηκα. οταν γυρισα την πηρα τηλεφωνο να την ενημερωσω οτι φευγω και οταν ρωτησε τον λογο και παλι δυστυχως δεν απαντησα αναλογα και ειπα απλα οτι δεν ηθελα αλλο να κατσω για προσωπικους λογους. μακαρι να ξανα βρεθει η ανθρωπια.

----------


## Macgyver

Aυτοι που χρειαζονται περισσοτερο διακοπες , ειναι αυτοι που μολις γυρισαν απ αυτες !!! οι αλλοι εχουν συνηθισει ....

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

αυτοι κανουν τις τρελες εγω προβληματιζομαι

----------


## Constantly curious

> τελικα πηγα διακοπες μονη. ειχα κλεισει για δυο βραδια αλλα τελικα εφυγα την επομενη. ο λογος με ενοχλησε κατι πολυ σε ανθρωπινο επιπεδο. εκλεισα μεσω booking σε ενοικιαζομενα δωματια λογω χαμηλης τιμης σε σχεση με ξενοδοχεια κλπ. εφτασα το απογευμα γυρω στις 5 και κατι. με βαζει στο δωματιο η ιδιοκτητρια και βλεπει εναν μικρο ιστο απο αραχνη στη σιτα της μπαλκονοπορτας και την βλεπω δαγκωνεται. προσωπικα δεν με πειραξε καθολου. ενταξει κτιριο ειναι σε θαλασσα διπλα οκ παιδι μου ετυχε και μια αραχνη και μια σαυρα και ενα φυλλο και ενα κατι οτιδηποτε. αυτο που με πειραξε ειναι οτι την επομενη μερα πρωι πρωι που βγηκα για πρωινο ειδα την ιδιοκτητρια να βαζει τις φωνες στην καθαριστρια με εντελως ασχημο τροπο. σιχαμερο θα ελεγα. αηδιασα που ειμαι ανθρωπος. και δυστυχως απο την τοση αηδια που ενιωσα δεν μπορεσα καν να κοντεψω να την πω οκ φτανει σιγα το πραμα δηλαδη. πραγματικα λυπαμαι την καταντια μερικων πολλων πια που εγιναν τερατα στο βωμο των χρηματων και του φαινεσθαι. τους σιχαθηκα και τους βαρεθηκα. οταν γυρισα την πηρα τηλεφωνο να την ενημερωσω οτι φευγω και οταν ρωτησε τον λογο και παλι δυστυχως δεν απαντησα αναλογα και ειπα απλα οτι δεν ηθελα αλλο να κατσω για προσωπικους λογους. μακαρι να ξανα βρεθει η ανθρωπια.


Είναι δυστυχώς ιδιότητα σχεδόν των περισσοτερων που έχουν υπάλληλο να ξεσπούν για όλα τα άλλα τους προβλήματα σαν να είναι άψυχα αντικείμενα. Εσύ εισαι Άνθρωπος και ένιωσες.

----------


## Macgyver

> αυτοι κανουν τις τρελες εγω προβληματιζομαι


Δικαιως προβληματιζεσαι , αλλα βρε c.c, θα μου πεις ποιος θα τα λυσει .....καταλαβαινω , καταλαβαινω κι απο μενα .....
αχχ , c.c. , ετσι ειναι η ζωη ......

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> τελικα πηγα διακοπες μονη. ειχα κλεισει για δυο βραδια αλλα τελικα εφυγα την επομενη. ο λογος με ενοχλησε κατι πολυ σε ανθρωπινο επιπεδο. εκλεισα μεσω booking σε ενοικιαζομενα δωματια λογω χαμηλης τιμης σε σχεση με ξενοδοχεια κλπ. εφτασα το απογευμα γυρω στις 5 και κατι. με βαζει στο δωματιο η ιδιοκτητρια και βλεπει εναν μικρο ιστο απο αραχνη στη σιτα της μπαλκονοπορτας και την βλεπω δαγκωνεται. προσωπικα δεν με πειραξε καθολου. ενταξει κτιριο ειναι σε θαλασσα διπλα οκ παιδι μου ετυχε και μια αραχνη και μια σαυρα και ενα φυλλο και ενα κατι οτιδηποτε. αυτο που με πειραξε ειναι οτι την επομενη μερα πρωι πρωι που βγηκα για πρωινο ειδα την ιδιοκτητρια να βαζει τις φωνες στην καθαριστρια με εντελως ασχημο τροπο. σιχαμερο θα ελεγα. αηδιασα που ειμαι ανθρωπος. και δυστυχως απο την τοση αηδια που ενιωσα δεν μπορεσα καν να κοντεψω να την πω οκ φτανει σιγα το πραμα δηλαδη. πραγματικα λυπαμαι την καταντια μερικων πολλων πια που εγιναν τερατα στο βωμο των χρηματων και του φαινεσθαι. τους σιχαθηκα και τους βαρεθηκα. οταν γυρισα την πηρα τηλεφωνο να την ενημερωσω οτι φευγω και οταν ρωτησε τον λογο και παλι δυστυχως δεν απαντησα αναλογα και ειπα απλα οτι δεν ηθελα αλλο να κατσω για προσωπικους λογους. μακαρι να ξανα βρεθει η ανθρωπια.


Φαίνεσαι πάρα πολύ ευαίσθητη.. Εχω δει και εγώ να μιλαμε άσχημα σε υπαλλήλους και είχα νιώσει πάρα πολυ άσχημα. Την επόμενη φορά σου εύχομαι να καταφέρεις να μιλήσεις και να τους βάλεις στη θέση τους αν και καταλαβαίνω οτι εκείνη την ώρα κομπλαρεις και τα χάνεις και λογικό ειναι

----------


## Delmember031219

> τελικα πηγα διακοπες μονη. ειχα κλεισει για δυο βραδια αλλα τελικα εφυγα την επομενη. ο λογος με ενοχλησε κατι πολυ σε ανθρωπινο επιπεδο. εκλεισα μεσω booking σε ενοικιαζομενα δωματια λογω χαμηλης τιμης σε σχεση με ξενοδοχεια κλπ. εφτασα το απογευμα γυρω στις 5 και κατι. με βαζει στο δωματιο η ιδιοκτητρια και βλεπει εναν μικρο ιστο απο αραχνη στη σιτα της μπαλκονοπορτας και την βλεπω δαγκωνεται. προσωπικα δεν με πειραξε καθολου. ενταξει κτιριο ειναι σε θαλασσα διπλα οκ παιδι μου ετυχε και μια αραχνη και μια σαυρα και ενα φυλλο και ενα κατι οτιδηποτε. αυτο που με πειραξε ειναι οτι την επομενη μερα πρωι πρωι που βγηκα για πρωινο ειδα την ιδιοκτητρια να βαζει τις φωνες στην καθαριστρια με εντελως ασχημο τροπο. σιχαμερο θα ελεγα. αηδιασα που ειμαι ανθρωπος. και δυστυχως απο την τοση αηδια που ενιωσα δεν μπορεσα καν να κοντεψω να την πω οκ φτανει σιγα το πραμα δηλαδη. πραγματικα λυπαμαι την καταντια μερικων πολλων πια που εγιναν τερατα στο βωμο των χρηματων και του φαινεσθαι. τους σιχαθηκα και τους βαρεθηκα. οταν γυρισα την πηρα τηλεφωνο να την ενημερωσω οτι φευγω και οταν ρωτησε τον λογο και παλι δυστυχως δεν απαντησα αναλογα και ειπα απλα οτι δεν ηθελα αλλο να κατσω για προσωπικους λογους. μακαρι να ξανα βρεθει η ανθρωπια.


Συμφωνώ με όλα όσα λες. Καλό θα ήταν να έλεγες και το λόγο. Έστω από το τηλέφωνο. Μήπως και αρχίσουν να φέρονται πιο ανθρώπινα. Φυσικά αν γίνει αυτό θα το κάνουν πάλι για να μην χάνουν πελάτες αλλά κάτι είναι και αυτό.

----------


## Vox

> Ποια σειρά λες;


Είναι άγνωστη για τους περισσότερους. Πρόκειται για το Salem's Lot (1979). Το κινηματογραφικό remake του 2004 δεν πιάνει μία μπροστά στην αρχική τρίωρη ταινία που, κατά τη γνώμη μου, είναι η καλύτερη βαμπιρική που έχει γυριστεί ποτέ. Τα υπόλοιπα σχόλιά μου εδώ.

----------


## Vox

> Καμιά πρόταση για βιταμίνες; είχα πάρει terranova αλλά δεν είδα μεγάλη απόδοση. Όποιος έχει δει βελτίωση αντοχών σε συνδυασμό με αγωγή αν θέλει ας μοθ γράψει. Ευχαριστώ.


Για συνδυασμό με αγωγή δεν ξέρω τι υπάρχει αλλά ξέρω ότι η metagenics έχει ένα καλό προϊόν σε δυο διαφορετικές εκδόσεις ανάλογα με το φύλο.

----------


## Vox

> Οτι δεν αντέχω αλλο πάνω κάτω στο σπίτι. Πολυ κακη ιδεα η εσωτερική σκαλα.. Μου εχει βγει η ψυχή


Μα καλά, για πόσα σκαλοπάτια μιλάμε; Και πόσες φορές τη μέρα πρέπει να τα κάνεις;

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Μα καλά, για πόσα σκαλοπάτια μιλάμε; Και πόσες φορές τη μέρα πρέπει να τα κάνεις;


Δε τα χω μετρήσει ποτε, όλη μέρα βασικά γιατί εινσι πάνω το δωμάτιο και κάτω η κουζίνα και η βασική εξώπορτα..

----------


## Vox

> γιατι δεν μιλανε οι ανθρωποι μεταξυ τους ειρηνικα με ηρεμια για απλα θεματα. εστω και για τον καιρο εστω και για τα λουλουδια η τα ζωα η για φαγητα η για γλυκα.


Είμαι από αυτούς που λατρεύουν τις συζητήσεις για τον καιρό και τη φύση. Άντε και το φαγητό  :Stick Out Tongue: . Αν θέλεις μπορούμε να μιλάμε από εδώ για τέτοια θέματα.

----------


## Vox

> Δε τα χω μετρήσει ποτε, όλη μέρα βασικά γιατί εινσι πάνω το δωμάτιο και κάτω η κουζίνα και η βασική εξώπορτα..


Πώς όλη μέρα; Δε βγαίνεις από το σπίτι; Δεν εργάζεσαι;

Αλλά ... έστω. Θα μπορούσες ίσως να βάλεις ένα ψυγειάκι στο δωμάτιο ώστε να μη χρειάζεται να κατεβαίνεις για μικροπράγματα. Φυσικά μόνο εσύ ξέρεις αν αυτό μπορεί να εξυπηρετήσει τις ανάγκες σου.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Πώς όλη μέρα; Δε βγαίνεις από το σπίτι; Δεν εργάζεσαι;
> 
> Αλλά ... έστω. Θα μπορούσες ίσως να βάλεις ένα ψυγειάκι στο δωμάτιο ώστε να μη χρειάζεται να κατεβαίνεις για μικροπράγματα. Φυσικά μόνο εσύ ξέρεις αν αυτό μπορεί να εξυπηρετήσει τις ανάγκες σου.


Δεν εργάζομαι οχι. Και τον σύντροφο μου τον βλέπω στο 90% σπιτι οποτε βγαίνω πολύ αραια τωρα το καλοκαίρι που δε μπορω καθολου τη ζέστη. Η αλήθεια ειναι οτι τσιμπολογαω καθε τρις και λιγο οπότε η μόνη λύση θα ήταν να μεταναστευσω στην κουζίνα κανω και κρυφή θεραπεία απο τους δικούς μου όποτε αναγκαστικά ανεβαίνω και για τα χαπια... Ισως ακούγεται αστείο αλλα ειναι πράγματι κουραστικό να εισαι ολη την ωρα πάνω κατω σαν ελατήριο

----------


## Vox

> Δεν εργάζομαι οχι.


Ψάχνεις τουλάχιστον;




> Και τον σύντροφο μου τον βλέπω στο 90% σπιτι οποτε βγαίνω πολύ αραια τωρα το καλοκαίρι που δε μπορω καθολου τη ζέστη.


Με ποιο τρόπο σε επηρεάζει η ζέστη; Αν θυμάμαι καλά είσαι μικρούλα και λεπτούλα, οπότε δεν περιμένει κανείς να έχεις κάποιο ιδιαίτερο πρόβλημα.




> Η αλήθεια ειναι οτι τσιμπολογαω καθε τρις και λιγο οπότε η μόνη λύση θα ήταν να μεταναστευσω στην κουζίνα


Είναι εμφανές ότι πρέπει να οργανωθείς κάπως αλλιώς.  :Big Grin: 




> κανω και κρυφή θεραπεία απο τους δικούς μου όποτε αναγκαστικά ανεβαίνω και για τα χαπια...


Περί τίνος πρόκειται; Και γιατί κρυφά; Αν νιώθεις άνετα να μιλήσεις ανοιχτά.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Ψάχνεις τουλάχιστον;
> 
> 
> Με ποιο τρόπο σε επηρεάζει η ζέστη; Αν θυμάμαι καλά είσαι μικρούλα και λεπτούλα, οπότε δεν περιμένει κανείς να έχεις κάποιο ιδιαίτερο πρόβλημα.
> 
> 
> Είναι εμφανές ότι πρέπει να οργανωθείς κάπως αλλιώς. 
> 
> 
> Περί τίνος πρόκειται; Και γιατί κρυφά; Αν νιώθεις άνετα να μιλήσεις ανοιχτά.


Δε ψάχνω όχι,γιατί με την αγωγή εκτός ότι κοιμάμαι άπειρες ώρες έχει χειροτερέψει το τρέμουλο μου και νιώθω άσχημα.Έχω συνεννοηθεί από Σεπτέμβρη που θα φύγουν οι πολλές ζέστες να πάω στη νευρολόγο που πηγαίνει και ο πατέρας μου που έχει κάποια κινητικά προβλήματα...Το θέμα μου δεν είναι τόσο η ζέστη,που οκ,αισθάνομαι απαίσια όταν ιδρώνω είναι ο ήλιος.Επειδή έχω μια τάση στα εκζέματα και τις δερματίτιδες με το που με δει ήλιος γεμίζω εκζέματα σε όποιο σημείο με δει.Θέλω να δω και δερματολόγο με το που φύγουν οι πολλές ζέστες...όσο αφορά την οργάνωση σκέφτομαι συνέχεια να τους μιλήσω για την αγωγή μου,θα μου γλιτώσουν κάποια πήγαινε έλα...Παίρνω αντικαταθλιπτικά και αγχολυτικά αλλά οι γονείς μου είναι πολύ κατά,και πιστεύω ότι η μητέρα μου θα στεναχωρηθεί πολύ και θα ρίξει φταίξιμο στον εαυτό της που εγώ δεν ένιωθα καλά και απευθύνθηκα σε ψυχίατρο γι αυτό και δεν έχω πει τίποτα ακόμα και κάνω αγωγή εδώ και ένα χρόνο κρυφά.

----------


## thlimenamatia

δυστυχως παιδια δεν μιλησα. μεγαλη βλακεια μου. χαζομαρα αλλα ναι αλλη φορα θα το κανω θελω να πιστευω. κριμα να συμπεριφερονται ετσι. οτι και να ειναι και υπαλληλος και προμηθευτης και πελατης και οτι να ναι αλλα δεν μπορεις να φερεσαι ετσι. μιλα με πιο ομορφο τροπο εστω δωσε στον αλλον την ευκαιρια να σε καταλαβει. ναι vox οποτε θελεις μιλαμε για φαγητα και γλυκα μου αρεσουν ολα και μαγειρευω καθε μερα.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> δυστυχως παιδια δεν μιλησα. μεγαλη βλακεια μου. χαζομαρα αλλα ναι αλλη φορα θα το κανω θελω να πιστευω. κριμα να συμπεριφερονται ετσι. οτι και να ειναι και υπαλληλος και προμηθευτης και πελατης και οτι να ναι αλλα δεν μπορεις να φερεσαι ετσι. μιλα με πιο ομορφο τροπο εστω δωσε στον αλλον την ευκαιρια να σε καταλαβει. ναι vox οποτε θελεις μιλαμε για φαγητα και γλυκα μου αρεσουν ολα και μαγειρευω καθε μερα.


Έχει συμβεί και σε μένα να κομπλάρω σε τέτοιο περιστατικό,κυρίως γιατί τα χάνω από το πόσο άσχημα μιλάνε εκείνη την ώρα και δε μπορώ να συγκεντρώσω τα κατάλληλα λόγια λόγω θυμού(δικού μου) να τα πω.

----------


## Ορέστης

> Μια ζωή σε περιοριζαν επειδή σε παιδική ηλικία κάποιος τους είπε πως έχεις ευαίσθητο ψυχισμο;; κάτι τέτοιο έχω καταλάβει. Λαμβάνεις αγωγή ή όχι; Ο θυμός είναι Υγεία γιατί δείχνει πως θέλεις να αλλάξεις τη ζωή σου και τη "σχέση σου μαζί τους". Μπορείς να εργαστείς ή αποκλείεται;


Με κακοποιουσαν γιατι ηταν ψυχικα διεστραμμενοι. Και για να δικαιολογησουν τους καυγαδες στο σπιτι με ελεγαν τρελο.

----------


## thlimenamatia

αυτο ναι. δεν ειναι οτι νευριασα η θυμωσα αλλα ντραπηκα παρα πολυ με τον τροπο που της φωναζε αντε καλυτερα να το πω ουρλιαζε. αυτο που ειπαν και πιο πανω. δηλαδη τα νευρα τους τα θεματα τουε γενικα τα βγαζουν πανω σε ανυπεραστιστους και σε ανθρωπους που δεν φταινε σε τιποτα απλα εκει θα ξεσπασουν. και εγω δουλευω σχεδον 5-6 χρονια σε μια δουλεια αλλα ποτε δεν μου μιλησαν ετσι. ενταξει καποιες φορες υπηρχε μια ενταση αλλα μεχρι εκει. τι να πω κριμα και παλι

----------


## Constantly curious

> Με κακοποιουσαν γιατι ηταν ψυχικα διεστραμμενοι. Και για να δικαιολογησουν τους καυγαδες στο σπιτι με ελεγαν τρελο.


Εκείνοι έλεγαν. Ένας συγγενής δεν βρέθηκε να σε πιάσει να σε βοηθήσει; θείος θεία ξαδέρφια; κάποιος. Τελικά λαμβάνεις αγωγή ή όχι;; Πολλοί γονείς λένε τα παιδιά τους τρελά γιατί δεν αντέχουν να παραδεχτούν τα δικά τους λάθη!!! Το ζήτημα είναι υπάρχει περίπτωση να αλλάξεις κάτι στην δική σου ζωή;; ή είσαι απόλυτα οικονομικά εξαρτημένος; και αν σε λένε έτσι γιατί δεν απαιτείς να πας σε ψυχολόγο;;; να τους αλλάξεις το τροπάριο.

----------


## Vox

> Δε ψάχνω όχι,γιατί με την αγωγή εκτός ότι *κοιμάμαι άπειρες ώρες έχει χειροτερέψει το τρέμουλο μου και νιώθω άσχημα*.Έχω συνεννοηθεί από Σεπτέμβρη που θα φύγουν οι πολλές ζέστες *να πάω στη νευρολόγο* που πηγαίνει και ο πατέρας μου που έχει κάποια κινητικά προβλήματα...Το θέμα μου δεν είναι τόσο η ζέστη,που οκ,αισθάνομαι απαίσια όταν ιδρώνω είναι ο ήλιος.Επειδή έχω μια τάση στα εκζέματα και τις δερματίτιδες *με το που με δει ήλιος γεμίζω εκζέματα σε όποιο σημείο με δει*.Θέλω να δω και δερματολόγο με το που φύγουν οι πολλές ζέστες...όσο αφορά την οργάνωση σκέφτομαι συνέχεια να τους μιλήσω για την αγωγή μου,θα μου γλιτώσουν κάποια πήγαινε έλα...*Παίρνω αντικαταθλιπτικά και αγχολυτικά* αλλά οι γονείς μου είναι πολύ κατά,και *πιστεύω ότι η μητέρα μου θα στεναχωρηθεί πολύ και θα ρίξει φταίξιμο στον εαυτό της που εγώ δεν ένιωθα καλά και απευθύνθηκα σε ψυχίατρο* γι αυτό και δεν έχω πει τίποτα ακόμα και κάνω αγωγή εδώ και ένα χρόνο κρυφά.


Θυμάμαι τη συζήτηση με τις δερματίτιδες αλλά δεν είχα συνειδητοποιήσει ότι έχεις τόσα προβλήματα. Και η ισορροπία με τους γονείς φαντάζει ιδιαίτερα λεπτή. 

Η κατάθλιψη όμως και το άγχος πώς προέκυψαν; Υπήρξαν κάποια γεγονότα με τα οποία μπορείς να τα συνδέσεις ή ήρθαν, τρόπο τινά, μόνα τους;

----------


## Vox

> ναι vox οποτε θελεις μιλαμε για φαγητα και γλυκα μου αρεσουν ολα και μαγειρευω καθε μερα.


Κι εγώ μαγειρεύω αλλά προτιμώ τις συζητήσεις για τον καιρό και τη φύση. Σήμερα λοιπόν ήταν μια πανέμορφη μέρα, με δροσερό αεράκι και λίγη συννεφιά που όταν έκρυβε τον ήλιο έδινε στο τοπίο το φως ενός πίνακα ζωγραφικής. Επιστρέφοντας στο σπίτι, χάζευα στο δρομάκι που είχα πάρει τα σχεδόν ξερά αλλά πράσινα ακόμα βρύα πάνω στους κορμούς των φλαμουριών και θυμήθηκα τι ευωδιά ήταν εκείνη που άφηναν πριν ένα-ενάμιση μήνα όταν ήταν ανθισμένες. Πολύ όμορφη εικόνα και αίσθηση για την όσφρηση.

Αλλά αν θέλεις, λέμε και για φαγητό.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ορέστης

> Εκείνοι έλεγαν. Ένας συγγενής δεν βρέθηκε να σε πιάσει να σε βοηθήσει; θείος θεία ξαδέρφια; κάποιος. Τελικά λαμβάνεις αγωγή ή όχι;; Πολλοί γονείς λένε τα παιδιά τους τρελά γιατί δεν αντέχουν να παραδεχτούν τα δικά τους λάθη!!! Το ζήτημα είναι υπάρχει περίπτωση να αλλάξεις κάτι στην δική σου ζωή;; ή είσαι απόλυτα οικονομικά εξαρτημένος; και αν σε λένε έτσι γιατί δεν απαιτείς να πας σε ψυχολόγο;;; να τους αλλάξεις το τροπάριο.


Ελα τωρα... Εσυ θα επαιρνες το μερος του παιδιου ή του γονιου; Καλουσαν τους συγγενεις σπιτι - αφου με ειχαν προειδοποιησει οτι το απογευμα θα κανουν συμβουλιο για εμενα,. Εκεγαν τα δικα τους. Μετα με φωναζε ο πατερας μου με αυστηρο υφος. Εγω πηγαινα στο τραπεζι με τα ματια χαμηλωμενα και σαν το αρνι που παει για σφαγη. Εκει ο θειος μου με επεπληττε για τα εγκληματα που εκανα που κανουν μονο οι ψυχοπαθεις και εγω υποσχομουν οτι απο εδω κι εμπρος θα ειμαι καλο παιδι.
Δυστυχως δεν υπηρχε τιποτα που να ικανοποιουσαι τον πατερα μου, που να ειναι αρκετο για να εξιλεωθω στα ματια του, γιατι ο θυμος του δεν πηγαζε απο τις πραξεις μου, αλλα απο τις υποτιθεμενες αδικιες που ειχε υποστει (δεν εγινε... κοσμοκρατορας) και τον θυμο του εκτονωνε πανω μου. Ηταν οπως υποψιαζεσαι ναρκισσιστης με βαθια αναγκη να ταπεινωνει τους αλλους, πραγμα που τον οδηγησε στην απομονωση απο τους συναδελφους του.

Δεν λαμβανω αγωγη ουτε πηγαινω σε ψυχολογους. Οταν μια ζωη σε απειλουν οτι θα σε κλεισουν στο ασυλο δεν βλεπεις τους ψυχοτετοιους με εμπιστοσυνη. Στην Ελλαδα δεν υπηρξε και δεν θα υπαρξει ποτε προνοια που θα προστατευει τα παιδια απο κακοποιητικους γονεις. Υπηρχε μονο το Νταου Πεντελης, οπου οποιος γουσταρε εγκατελειπε το οροβληματικο παιδι του. Αυτοι ειναι οι Ελληνες.

----------


## Constantly curious

> Ελα τωρα... Εσυ θα επαιρνες το μερος του παιδιου ή του γονιου; Καλουσαν τους συγγενεις σπιτι - αφου με ειχαν προειδοποιησει οτι το απογευμα θα κανουν συμβουλιο για εμενα,. Εκεγαν τα δικα τους. Μετα με φωναζε ο πατερας μου με αυστηρο υφος. Εγω πηγαινα στο τραπεζι με τα ματια χαμηλωμενα και σαν το αρνι που παει για σφαγη. Εκει ο θειος μου με επεπληττε για τα εγκληματα που εκανα που κανουν μονο οι ψυχοπαθεις και εγω υποσχομουν οτι απο εδω κι εμπρος θα ειμαι καλο παιδι.
> Δυστυχως δεν υπηρχε τιποτα που να ικανοποιουσαι τον πατερα μου, που να ειναι αρκετο για να εξιλεωθω στα ματια του, γιατι ο θυμος του δεν πηγαζε απο τις πραξεις μου, αλλα απο τις υποτιθεμενες αδικιες που ειχε υποστει (δεν εγινε... κοσμοκρατορας) και τον θυμο του εκτονωνε πανω μου. Ηταν οπως υποψιαζεσαι ναρκισσιστης με βαθια αναγκη να ταπεινωνει τους αλλους, πραγμα που τον οδηγησε στην απομονωση απο τους συναδελφους του.
> 
> Δεν λαμβανω αγωγη ουτε πηγαινω σε ψυχολογους. Οταν μια ζωη σε απειλουν οτι θα σε κλεισουν στο ασυλο δεν βλεπεις τους ψυχοτετοιους με εμπιστοσυνη. Στην Ελλαδα δεν υπηρξε και δεν θα υπαρξει ποτε προνοια που θα προστατευει τα παιδια απο κακοποιητικους γονεις. Υπηρχε μονο το Νταου Πεντελης, οπου οποιος γουσταρε εγκατελειπε το οροβληματικο παιδι του. Αυτοι ειναι οι Ελληνες.


Ορέστη δεν ξέρω πόσο ετών είσαι. Εγώ επειδή υπήρξα παιδί γονέων με λατρεία στις κακοποιητικες ταμπέλες πάντα προσέχω τα παιδιά. Τα παιδιά και να μην μιλήσουν μιλάει το σώμα τους η στάση τους ακόμα και το τρέμουλο στη φωνή τους. Σήμερα ίσως να υπάρχουν περισσότερα τηλεφωνήματα ανώνυμα για ενδεχόμενη κακοποίηση παιδιών από ότι παλαιότερα. Έχεις επίγνωση του ότι σου έκαναν κακό αλλά σε ρώτησα εαν πρακτικά μπορείς να αλλάξεις την ζωή σου. Να φύγεις από κοντά τους. Τι αταξίες έκανες δηλαδή που σε κατηγορουσε τόσο βαριά;

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Αυπνη, και με τα χαπια που έχω στις 4 θα γίνω τελείως ερείπιο και θέλω να βγαλω τη μερα χωρίς να κοιμηθώ

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ποσους καφεδες ειπες μια ντουζινα

----------


## Ορέστης

> Ορέστη δεν ξέρω πόσο ετών είσαι. Εγώ επειδή υπήρξα παιδί γονέων με λατρεία στις κακοποιητικες ταμπέλες πάντα προσέχω τα παιδιά. Τα παιδιά και να μην μιλήσουν μιλάει το σώμα τους η στάση τους ακόμα και το τρέμουλο στη φωνή τους. Σήμερα ίσως να υπάρχουν περισσότερα τηλεφωνήματα ανώνυμα για ενδεχόμενη κακοποίηση παιδιών από ότι παλαιότερα. Έχεις επίγνωση του ότι σου έκαναν κακό αλλά σε ρώτησα εαν πρακτικά μπορείς να αλλάξεις την ζωή σου. Να φύγεις από κοντά τους. Τι αταξίες έκανες δηλαδή που σε κατηγορουσε τόσο βαριά;


Και τι δεν κανει; Βαραει τη μανα του! Βριζει τον πατερα του!

----------


## Constantly curious

Ότι χτυπούσες τη μαμά σου;;; είχε σημάδια ( μήπως τη χτυπούσε ο πατέρας σου ) ;; συμφωνούσε εκείνη ;; Δεν έχω λόγια. Δεν ξέρω γιατί έκαναν τέτοια πράγματα. Δεν μπορείς να φύγεις μακριά τους;;;;

----------


## Ορέστης

Χτες εψαχνα δυο ωρες το αριστερο παπουτσι για να βγω εξω. Το ειχε παρει γιατι ηταν λεει πεταμενο στο πατωμα και το εβαλε πανω σε ενα ντουλαπι στη βεραντα. Τα γνωστα κολπα που κανει απο οταν ημουν 13 ετων για να μη βγαινω εξω. Προχτες ετριβε την κοιλια της σα να ποναει και μου ελεγε παραλιγο να τρεχουμε στο 166 τον αδερφο σου, δεν ειναι καλα, προσεχε τον, ευτυχως που εισαι εδω, ειδα το κακο το ονειρο (σαραντα χρονια καλο ονειρο δεν εχει δει)..Καθε μερα τωρα θα εχουμε τα ιδια, επειδη τις προαλλες γυρισα αργα σπιτι. Κλασσικα εικονογραφημενα. Οσο τους παω κοντρα, τοσο θα με δηλητηριαζουν. Νιωθω το στομαχι μου να στριβει κομπος καθε φορα, και την καρδια μου να ποναει. Καλυτερα καθε πρωι να με δαγκωναν φιδια παρα αυτο. Το 12 που τους πηγαινα κοντρα και εβγαινα με εστειλαν στο νοσοκομειο με ταχυκαρδια.

----------


## elisabet

> Χτες εψαχνα δυο ωρες το αριστερο παπουτσι για να βγω εξω. Το ειχε παρει γιατι ηταν λεει πεταμενο στο πατωμα και το εβαλε πανω σε ενα ντουλαπι στη βεραντα. Τα γνωστα κολπα που κανει απο οταν ημουν 13 ετων για να μη βγαινω εξω. Προχτες ετριβε την κοιλια της σα να ποναει και μου ελεγε παραλιγο να τρεχουμε στο 166 τον αδερφο σου, δεν ειναι καλα, προσεχε τον, ευτυχως που εισαι εδω, ειδα το κακο το ονειρο (σαραντα χρονια καλο ονειρο δεν εχει δει)..Καθε μερα τωρα θα εχουμε τα ιδια, επειδη τις προαλλες γυρισα αργα σπιτι. Κλασσικα εικονογραφημενα. Οσο τους παω κοντρα, τοσο θα με δηλητηριαζουν. Νιωθω το στομαχι μου να στριβει κομπος καθε φορα, και την καρδια μου να ποναει. Καλυτερα καθε πρωι να με δαγκωναν φιδια παρα αυτο. Το 12 που τους πηγαινα κοντρα και εβγαινα με εστειλαν στο νοσοκομειο με ταχυκαρδια.


Ορέστη διαβάζω ότι έχεις έναν αδερφό. Υπάρχουν άλλα αδέρφια; Πώς τα πας μαζί τους; Σου παίρνει κάποιος το μέρος να σε βοηθήσει να φύγεις;

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Σκέφτομαι πόσο αντιπαθής μπορεί να είναι ο νάρκισσος και μεγαλομανής άνθρωπος.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

σκεψου τωρα οτι δε τον νιαζει

----------


## Ορέστης

> Ορέστη διαβάζω ότι έχεις έναν αδερφό. Υπάρχουν άλλα αδέρφια; Πώς τα πας μαζί τους; Σου παίρνει κάποιος το μέρος να σε βοηθήσει να φύγεις;


Ενας ειναι και παντα τσιγγλαγε τους γονεις μας εναντιον μου. Μια μερα θυμαμαι ηρθε και μου ανακοινωσε με μεγαλο χαμογελο οτι ο πατερας μου ειπε στο θειο μου να με βαλουν στο νταου Πεντελης και ο θειος μου του ειπε οχι γιατι εκει θα με γαμησουν απ την πρωτη νυχτα. Ηδονιζοταν με αυτα ο αδελφος μου που ηταν ενηλικας τοτε γιατι με περναει πολλα χρονια.

Το 12 μου ελεγε η μανα μου εσυ φταις που δεν παντρευεται ο αδερφος σου γιατι η νυφη δεν θελει τον τρελο αδελφο και τωρα που παντρευεται ο αδελφος σου θυμηθηκες γερο οτι θες γυναικα, τοσα χρονια δεν το θυμοσουνα, σαν τη θεια σου τη γεροντοκορη που παντρευτηκε στα γεραματα. Εγω βεβαια δεν ειχα κανει καποια νυξη για γυναικα, ουτε ειχα φιλιες και τηλεφωνα με αλλους ανθρωπους, απλα μετα απι μια μακρα περιοδο καταθλιψης ειχα παρει τα πανω μου και μου αρεσε να βγαινω τα βραδια, πραγμα που στενοχωρησε σφοδρα τη μανα και τον αδελφο μου. Δεν ξερω τι φανταζοταν η κακομοιρα, οτι βγαινω εξω και πεφτουν οι γυναικες στα ποδια μου και μου κανουν προτασεις γαμου.  :Wink: 
Της εβαζε λογια αυτος, γκρινιαζε οτι του τρωω τα λεφτα του, οτι θα πεθανει κλπ. Μου εχει και η χειριστικη γκομενα του μια αντιπαθεια, αλλα προφανως δεν εχω καμια σχεση εγω με την επιλογη τους να μην κανουν οικογενεια. Ειναι σχεδον 50 χρονων ο αδελφος μου σημερα.

----------


## Ορέστης

Τα πραγματα ησυχασαν αρκετα οταν διευθετησαμε τα περιουσιακα και τους εγγυηθηκα οτι δεν εχω καμια απαιτηση στην οικογενειακη περιουσια που ηταν ετσι κι αλλιως υπο το ονομα και την διαχειριση του αδερφου μου. Το κακο μου το ειχαν κανει βεβαια και δυσκολευομουν ακομα και το σκυλο να βγαλω βολτα λογω δυσπνοιας και ταχυκαρδιας.

----------


## Ορέστης

Ο αδερφος μου βεβαια δεν φταιει για το χαρακτηρα του. Μεγαλωσε σαν μοναχοπαιδι κακομαθημενο που του εκαναν ολα τα χατιρια. Οι γονεις μου, που χρησιμοποιουσαν την εκτρωση ως μεθοδο αντισυλληψης, με αφησαν να γεννηθω οταν ο αδελφος μου επαθε σοβαρα εγκαυματα παιζοντας με τα σπιρτα. Φοβηθηκαν την πιθανοτητα να μεινουν ατεκνοι. Μετα βεβαια μετανιωσαν την επιλογη τους και ελεγαν γιατι δεν το ριχναμε κι αυτο οπως τα αλλα.

Οταν γεννηθηκα ο αδελφος μου ζηλευε πολυ και πεταγε παντοφλες απ οτι μου εχουν πει στη θεια μου για να της πεσω κατω. Αυτο ειναι συνηθισμενο προβλημα σε μικρα παιδια και οι γονεις τα βοηθανε να τα ξεπερασουν. Ο πατερας μου ομως ως πασχων απι ναρκισσιστικη διαταραχη της προσωπικοτητας, ενω κακομαθαινε ως πρωτοτοκο τον αδερφο μου, δεν παρελειπε να τον ταπεινωνει συχνα, και να υποδαυλιζει τη ζηλια του για να τον χειραγωγει. Τσακωνονταν και μετα ο πατερας μου που παντα μου φεροταν με σκληροτητα επαιρνε τρυφερο υφος και φωναζε ΠΑΙΔΙ ΜΟΥ Ορεστη ελα κοντα μου. Για να τον ακουσει ο αδελφος μου αυτο, καταλαβαινετε. Εγω φυσικα δεν τσιμπαγα, αλλα το μισος στην καρδια του αδερφου μου φουντωνε. Θεωρουσε με εναν σχεδον μεταφυσικο τροπο, εμενα υπευθυνο για καθε κακο που του συνεβαινε, για καθε ματαιωση και ανεκπληρωτη φιλοδοξια. Ολα αυτα νομιζω ειναι μετουσιωσεις του υποσυνειδητου "φταιει ο αδελφος μου που οι γονεις μου δεν με αγαπανε".

Ετσι κυλησε μια ζωη που ο αδελφος μου ηταν ευτυχισμενος να βοηθαει τους γονεις μου να μου καταστρεφουν τη ζωη, και ο πατερας μου ηταν ευτυχισμενος να τον εχει συνεργατη. 

Για παραδειγμα: Οταν ημουν 13 ο πατερας μας απαγορευσε στην οικογενεια τις διακοπες. Ουτε η κακομοιρα η μανα μου που δουλευε διπλοβαρδιες ειχε την αδεια να παει εστω για μια ημερα. 
Οταν ημουν 16 πεθανε ο παππους μου οριζοντας κληρονομους της περιουσιας στο χωριο εμενα και τον αφελφο μου. Αμεσως ο πατερας μου που χρονια επιθυμουσε να τα πουλησει ολα και να τα φαει στο τζογο και αλλες διασκεδασεις, γνωριζοντας οτι δεν θα πηγαινα με τα νερα του, επιασε τον αδελφο μου και εκαναν συμφωνια. Απο φετος αυτος, και οχι εγω, θα μπορουσε να πηγαινει διακοπες. Σε ανταλλαγμα για αυτο το προνομιο θα μου εκρυβαν την αληθεια για τη διαθηκη, και την περιουσια θα διαχειριζοταν ο πατερας μου οπως ηθελε. Ετσι κι εγινε. Ο μεγαλος πηγε το ιδιο καλοκαιρι καμπινγκ στην Ιο και συντομα αρχισαν οι πουλησιες. Καταλαβαινετε οτι αν ο πατερας μου επετρεπε και σε εμενα καποια στιγμη να παω καπου, θα εχανε τη λαβη που ειχε στον αδελφο μου.

Μετα απο λιγα χρονια οι τραπεζες αρχισαν να δινουν στεγαστικα και αλλα δανεια μεχρι και σε ανθρωπους σαν τον πατερα μου. Ο αδερφος μου ηταν εκει να του κανει πλατες με ανταλλαγμα καποια προνομια ελευθεριας και φυσικα αυτο που υποσυνειδητα ερμηνευε ως αγαπη.

Κατι επιανε το αυτι μου, τι συμβαινει χ τον ρωταγα. Χαμογελαγε ο χ. Παρεπιπτοντως οτι ημουν συγκληρονομος του παππου μου το εμαθα σε ηλικια 32 ετων απο εναν μπαρμπα που εσπασε τη σιωπη (για τους δικους του συμφεροντολογικους λογους). Ο πατερας μου ειχε πεθανει εδω και μερικα χρονια και ακομα μου το κρατουσαν κρυφο.

Απο τα 13 μου μεχρι και σημερα, οσες φορες και αν το ονειρευτηκα, κυριολεκτικα και μεταφορικα, δεν καταφερα ακομα να παω διακοπες ουτε μια μερα.

----------


## elisabet

> Ο αδερφος μου βεβαια δεν φταιει για το χαρακτηρα του. Μεγαλωσε σαν μοναχοπαιδι κακομαθημενο που του εκαναν ολα τα χατιρια. Οι γονεις μου, που χρησιμοποιουσαν την εκτρωση ως μεθοδο αντισυλληψης, με αφησαν να γεννηθω οταν ο αδελφος μου επαθε σοβαρα εγκαυματα παιζοντας με τα σπιρτα. Φοβηθηκαν την πιθανοτητα να μεινουν ατεκνοι. Μετα βεβαια μετανιωσαν την επιλογη τους και ελεγαν γιατι δεν το ριχναμε κι αυτο οπως τα αλλα.
> 
> Οταν γεννηθηκα ο αδελφος μου ζηλευε πολυ και πεταγε παντοφλες απ οτι μου εχουν πει στη θεια μου για να της πεσω κατω. Αυτο ειναι συνηθισμενο προβλημα σε μικρα παιδια και οι γονεις τα βοηθανε να τα ξεπερασουν. Ο πατερας μου ομως ως πασχων απι ναρκισσιστικη διαταραχη της προσωπικοτητας, ενω κακομαθαινε ως πρωτοτοκο τον αδερφο μου, δεν παρελειπε να τον ταπεινωνει συχνα, και να υποδαυλιζει τη ζηλια του για να τον χειραγωγει. Τσακωνονταν και μετα ο πατερας μου που παντα μου φεροταν με σκληροτητα επαιρνε τρυφερο υφος και φωναζε ΠΑΙΔΙ ΜΟΥ Ορεστη ελα κοντα μου. Για να τον ακουσει ο αδελφος μου αυτο, καταλαβαινετε. Εγω φυσικα δεν τσιμπαγα, αλλα το μισος στην καρδια του αδερφου μου φουντωνε. Θεωρουσε με εναν σχεδον μεταφυσικο τροπο, εμενα υπευθυνο για καθε κακο που του συνεβαινε, για καθε ματαιωση και ανεκπληρωτη φιλοδοξια. Ολα αυτα νομιζω ειναι μετουσιωσεις του υποσυνειδητου "φταιει ο αδελφος μου που οι γονεις μου δεν με αγαπανε".
> 
> Ετσι κυλησε μια ζωη που ο αδελφος μου ηταν ευτυχισμενος να βοηθαει τους γονεις μου να μου καταστρεφουν τη ζωη, και ο πατερας μου ηταν ευτυχισμενος να τον εχει συνεργατη. 
> 
> Για παραδειγμα: Οταν ημουν 13 ο πατερας μας απαγορευσε στην οικογενεια τις διακοπες. Ουτε η κακομοιρα η μανα μου που δουλευε διπλοβαρδιες ειχε την αδεια να παει εστω για μια ημερα. 
> Οταν ημουν 16 πεθανε ο παππους μου οριζοντας κληρονομους της περιουσιας στο χωριο εμενα και τον αφελφο μου. Αμεσως ο πατερας μου που χρονια επιθυμουσε να τα πουλησει ολα και να τα φαει στο τζογο και αλλες διασκεδασεις, γνωριζοντας οτι δεν θα πηγαινα με τα νερα του, επιασε τον αδελφο μου και εκαναν συμφωνια. Απο φετος αυτος, και οχι εγω, θα μπορουσε να πηγαινει διακοπες. Σε ανταλλαγμα για αυτο το προνομιο θα μου εκρυβαν την αληθεια για τη διαθηκη, και την περιουσια θα διαχειριζοταν ο πατερας μου οπως ηθελε. Ετσι κι εγινε. Ο μεγαλος πηγε το ιδιο καλοκαιρι καμπινγκ στην Ιο και συντομα αρχισαν οι πουλησιες. Καταλαβαινετε οτι αν ο πατερας μου επετρεπε και σε εμενα καποια στιγμη να παω καπου, θα εχανε τη λαβη που ειχε στον αδελφο μου.
> 
> ...


Ορέστη όλα αυτά που περιγράφεις είναι φρικτά!
Είσαι αρνητικός στο να λάβεις βοήθεια; διάβασα κάπου που έλεγες οτι δεν παίρνεις φαρμακευτική αγωγή κι ότι είσαι αρνητικός με τους ψυχολόγους/ψυχιατρους γιατί φοβάσαι πως θα σε κλείσουν κάπου. Αντιλαμβάνεσαι όμως πως μην έχοντας άλλους συμμάχους είναι η μόνη ελπίδα για βοήθεια που σου μένει;
Αποκλείεις το σενάριο να μπορέσεις μέσα από την ψυχοθεραπευτική ή φαρμακευτική θεραπεία να δυναμώσεις ψυχικά αρκετά ώστε να μπορέσεις να απομακρυνθείς από αυτό το περιβάλλον; Γιατί τώρα νιώθεις πως δεν μπορείς να το κάνεις προφανώς. Αλλά αφού είναι τόσο χάλια εκει που είσαι, τι θα χάσεις να δοκιμάσεις κάτι άλλο;

----------


## Ορέστης

Γιατι πρεπει να παρω εγω φαρμακα οταν οι αλλοι ειναι ψυχασθενεις;

Με το που ξυπνησα αρχισε η μανα μου, Αχ Παναγια μου! Τι ηταν αυτο σημερα;

Ποιος απο τους δυο μας χρειαζεται αγωγη;

Δε θελει να εχω φιλους ή ακομα και να πηγαινω σε μερη που συχναζουν αλλοι ανθρωποι. Γουρλωνει τα ματια σαν να κανω κατι πολυ ενοχο, σαν να προκειται να με αποπλανησουν. Ρε μανα της λεω, δεν ειμαι 10 χρονων. Οι ενηλικες που βλεπω εξω θα μπορουσαν να ειναι και παιδια μου. Γιατι θες να τους φοβαμαι και να ντρεπομαι;

Επιμενει οτι δεν ειναι για μενα ο κοσμος των ενηλικων. Ποιος πρεπει να παρει το φσρμακο; Υπαρχει φαρμακο που θα με κανει να πηγαινω να παιζω με παιδακια 10 χρονων; Νομιζω θα με συλλαβουνε.

----------


## elisabet

> Γιατι πρεπει να παρω εγω φαρμακα οταν οι αλλοι ειναι ψυχασθενεις;
> 
> Με το που ξυπνησα αρχισε η μανα μου, Αχ Παναγια μου! Τι ηταν αυτο σημερα;
> 
> Ποιος απο τους δυο μας χρειαζεται αγωγη;
> 
> Δε θελει να εχω φιλους ή ακομα και να πηγαινω σε μερη που συχναζουν αλλοι ανθρωποι. Γουρλωνει τα ματια σαν να κανω κατι πολυ ενοχο, σαν να προκειται να με αποπλανησουν. Ρε μανα της λεω, δεν ειμαι 10 χρονων. Οι ενηλικες που βλεπω εξω θα μπορουσαν να ειναι και παιδια μου. Γιατι θες να τους φοβαμαι και να ντρεπομαι;
> 
> Επιμενει οτι δεν ειναι για μενα ο κοσμος των ενηλικων. Ποιος πρεπει να παρει το φσρμακο; Υπαρχει φαρμακο που θα με κανει να πηγαινω να παιζω με παιδακια 10 χρονων; Νομιζω θα με συλλαβουνε.


Ορεστη αλλάζεις θέμα κάθε φορά που λέμε τι μπορείς να κάνεις.
Εσύ έχεις πει νομίζω ότι δεν μπορείς πια να απεγκλωβιστείς από αυτή τη σχέση με τους γονείς σου και να ζήσεις ανεξάρτητος. Αν κάνω λάθος διόρθωσε με.

Εφόσον δεν μπορείς σημαίνει πως χρειάζεται βοήθεια για να μπορέσεις. Δεν είπα απαραίτητα φάρμακα, αλλά μπορεί να χρειάζονται κι αυτά, πού είναι το κακό αν είναι να σε ελευθερώσουν;

Δύο πράγματα μπορεί να συμβαίνουν. Ή μπορείς να το κάνεις οπότε...απλά κάντο ή δεν μπορείς οπότε χρειάζεται να λάβεις βοήθεια για να μπορέσεις. Θες να φύγεις απο κει; Θες να δουλέψεις πχ να ζήσεις ανεξάρτητος;

----------


## boo

τους τελευταιους 2.5 μηνες μια μερα ειχα φωνες καπου στα μεσα αυτου του διαστηματος.
σημερα ειχα παρακολουθηση ενω ημουν εξω.
δε ξερω αν ειναι αξιο λογου για εσας ή καποιου ειδικου.
αλλα ομολογω τρομαξα πολυ

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

φαγωθηκες με τη παρακολουθηση μαλον επειδη δε σ αρεσει το να ασχολουνται ολοι μαζι σου εγω το εχω συνηθισει αν δεν ειναι ενοχητικοι δε με πειραζει

----------


## Constantly curious

Αναρωτιέμαι αν πράγματι θα γυρίσει ο εξουθενωμενος με νέο ψευδώνυμο αλλά θα πει ότι είναι ο ίδιος.

----------


## ioannis2

> Aυτοι που χρειαζονται περισσοτερο διακοπες , ειναι αυτοι που μολις γυρισαν απ αυτες !!! οι αλλοι εχουν συνηθισει ....


Φτάνει να μη σου γίνει εμμονή να βγαζεις φωτογραφιες με το κινητό... αλλιως, πραγματικά αλλαζεις παραστάσεις και απολαμβάνεις παραστάσεις. Λάθος μας αυτη η υπερβολή με το κινητό.

----------


## ioannis2

> μεχρι τωρα εχουν δοκιμασει τα παντα αλλα δε με πιανει τιποτα


Φτάνει να σαι ευχαριστημένος - ευτυχισμένος μ αυτο που εισαι. Τοτε οτι και να δοκιμάσουν πραγματικα δε θα πιάνει. 

Βέβαια, αμα κάποιος μας αντιπαθεί ή μας πολεμά σημαίνει οτι μας αναγνώρισε αξία την οποία ζηλεύει.

----------


## ioannis2

Μπουχτισα να μου παρουσιάζουν ως πολύ ωραία αυτά που οι ίδιοι δεν θα θέλαν να κάνουν.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

δεν ειναι ο σκοπος αυτης της ζωης η ευτυχια ο σκοπος αυτης της ζωης ειναι η δυστυχια αφου οι τελευταιοι θα βγουν πρωτοι το να μην αρεσεις σε αυτη τη ζωη ειναι ο σωστος δρομος

----------


## boo

αντε ευτυχως μερα ηταν και χτες και περασε.σημερα δεν ενοιωσα κατι τετοιο!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

για το μονο πραγμα που ειμαι σιγουρος πλεον ειναι οτι βαδιζουμε ολοταχως προς μια εποχη που οποιος φοβαται δε θα εχει απολυτως κανενα δικαιομα αφου τοσο καιρο αφου απετυχαν πληρως στο να με κανουν αλτσχαιμερ οπως ονειρευοντουσαν εγω απλως περιμενα να περασει ο καιρος για να τους πω οτι δεν αλαξα ουτε στο ελαχιστο και ολα αυτα τα τεχνασματα που εβλεπα τα πηρα βερεσε και αν αυτοι προσπαθουν με καθε τροπο να καταχραστουν οτι δυνατοτητα τους δινει η σημερινη τεχνολογια εχοντας κανει τα παντα διατρητα για να ειναι οσο δυνατον περισσοτερο σε μεγαλυτερο ελεγχο τα παντα εγω θα τους δειξω τον ιδια ακριβως σεβασμο που μου διχνουν τοσο καιρο

----------


## Ορέστης

> Ορεστη αλλάζεις θέμα κάθε φορά που λέμε τι μπορείς να κάνεις.
> Εσύ έχεις πει νομίζω ότι δεν μπορείς πια να απεγκλωβιστείς από αυτή τη σχέση με τους γονείς σου και να ζήσεις ανεξάρτητος. Αν κάνω λάθος διόρθωσε με.
> 
> Εφόσον δεν μπορείς σημαίνει πως χρειάζεται βοήθεια για να μπορέσεις. Δεν είπα απαραίτητα φάρμακα, αλλά μπορεί να χρειάζονται κι αυτά, πού είναι το κακό αν είναι να σε ελευθερώσουν;
> 
> Δύο πράγματα μπορεί να συμβαίνουν. Ή μπορείς να το κάνεις οπότε...απλά κάντο ή δεν μπορείς οπότε χρειάζεται να λάβεις βοήθεια για να μπορέσεις. Θες να φύγεις απο κει; Θες να δουλέψεις πχ να ζήσεις ανεξάρτητος;


Δεν ξερω αν θα με βοηθησουν να γινω ανεξαρτητος ή αν θα μου κανουν κακο.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εξακολουθουν να κανουν αλεπαληλες προσπαθειες να με τρομοκρατησουν γιατι ακομα δε το εχουν παρει χαμπαρι οτι δε χαζεψα αλλα στο παρελθον εκαναν τοσα πολα λαθη και ξεπεσαν τοσο στα ματια μου που ειναι πολυ αργα και αυτοι που αναφερομαι καταλαβαινουν τι λεω

και αφου εχουν συνηθισει να εξουσιαζουν ατομα κακιστης νοημοσυνης και εχουν μαθει να τους χειριζονται οπως ακριβως ενα κοπαδι οσο με προκαλουν τοσο περισσοτερα θα λεω και αυτοι εξακολουθουν να το παιζουν μαγκες και νομιζουν οτι θα μου πουν τι θα κανω να απευθυνθουν σε οσους εχουν συνηθισει και τους πιστευουν

----------


## Constantly curious

> Δεν ξερω αν θα με βοηθησουν να γινω ανεξαρτητος ή αν θα μου κανουν κακο.


Μετά από τόσα χρόνια λεκτικής κακοποίησης και ταμπέλας ως ψυχικά διαταραγμενου οφείλεις νομίζω στον εαυτο σου μια επίσκεψη σε ειδικό έστω για το Γαμωτο!!! Εκείνος τι θα πει; Έχεις να χάσεις κάτι αν τα πεις σε έναν ειδικό ψυχικής υγείας;; μπορεί να έχεις μια αναμενομενη κατάθλιψη λογω της συμπεριφοράς τους απέναντι σου. Δεν μπορεί να κάνει την άρρωστη για να μην βγαίνεις να μην έχεις προσωπική ζωή και να είσαι ουσιαστικά εγκλωβισμένος λόγω δικών τους ανασφαλειων. Από όσα έχεις γράψει ξέρεις τι σου γίνεται.

----------


## ioannis2

> Δεν ξερω αν θα με βοηθησουν να γινω ανεξαρτητος ή αν θα μου κανουν κακο.





> Μετά από τόσα χρόνια λεκτικής κακοποίησης και ταμπέλας ως ψυχικά διαταραγμενου οφείλεις νομίζω στον εαυτο σου μια επίσκεψη σε ειδικό έστω για το Γαμωτο!!! Εκείνος τι θα πει; Έχεις να χάσεις κάτι αν τα πεις σε έναν ειδικό ψυχικής υγείας;; μπορεί να έχεις μια αναμενομενη κατάθλιψη λογω της συμπεριφοράς τους απέναντι σου. Δεν μπορεί να κάνει την άρρωστη για να μην βγαίνεις να μην έχεις προσωπική ζωή και να είσαι ουσιαστικά εγκλωβισμένος λόγω δικών τους ανασφαλειων. Από όσα έχεις γράψει ξέρεις τι σου γίνεται.


Μια επίσκεψη σε ειδικό, εννοώ σε ψυχολόγο, θα σου κάνει καλό, απλά για να πάρεις τα μεθοδολογικά εργαλεία χειρισμού της σκέψης τα οποία χρησιμοποιοντας τα σε βαθμό πεισματικό θα σε βγάλουν από τα αδιέξοδα. Αλλά κάντο νωρίς διότι όσο τα χρόνια περνάνε οι δυνατότητες να επιτύχουμε αλλαγές στη ζωή μας λιγοστεύουν! Η κατάθλιψη έρχεται όταν οι δυνατότητες αυτές εκ των πραγμάτων λιγοστέψουν!

----------


## ioannis2

Ο ένας δεν με πήρε καν τηλέφωνο. Ο άλλος μου παρουσίαζε ως τις καλύτερες επιλογές αυτά που ο ίδιος δεν διανοήθηκε να κάνει. Ο τρίτος θα με παιρνε τηλέφωνο κι ακόμα θα πάρει. Με τον άλλο μιλάμε μόνο όταν εγώ τον πάρω τηλέφωνο, σχεδόν ξεκόψαμε. Όλοι αυτοί δεν είναι οι περιπτωσάρες από τους οποίους ξέκοψα. Μετάνιωσα που διέγραψα κάποια άτομα από το τηλέφωνο μου με τα οποία παρότι απλά ήταν περασμένα στις επαφές και επικοινωνία μηδέν εντούτοις είναι πραγματικά καλοί χαρακτήρες. Απλά η μοναξιά συνεχίζει, μόνο που σήμερα με ενοχλεί λιγότερο εν σχέσει με το παρελθόν.

Στο μεταξύ βλεπω άτομα με πολύ λιγότερο κόπο από μένα να έχουν προχωρήσει αρκετά στη ζωή τους, κι αυτό με πονεί όχι σαν ζήλια αλλά σαν πόνο για μένα που δεν πέτυχα σχεδόν τίποτα.

Ένας που βασανίζεται στα 8 του, θα βασανίζεται και στα 18 και στα 68 του.

----------


## ioannis2

Ψυχαναγκασμοί είναι τα αρνητικά βιώματα στη ζωή μας που έρχονται στη μνήμη μας είτε όπως ακριβώς συνέβησαν είτε παραφουσκωμένα με αρνητική φαντασία και τη μολύνουν οποτεδήποτε και οπουδήποτε, με αποτέλεσμα να μην μπορούμε να ανταποκριθούμε ικανοποιητικά στη δουλειά μας, στις διαπροσωπικές μας σχέσεις και σε ευθύνες που μας ανατίθενται, αφου μολυσμένη σκέψη σημαίνει σκέψη που δεν αξιοποιεί το άπαν των δυνατοτήτων της, στα δε μάτια του τρίτου δίνεται η εντύπωση πως υστερείς σε γνώσεις, είσαι ασυνάρτητος στα λόγια και στις σκέψεις και δεν είσαι εύστροφος. Έτσι έχασες την εμπιστοσύνη του. Στις δε διαπροσωπικές σχέσεις δεν δείχνεις καθόλου αυθόρμητος, αλλά αφαιρείσαι, δείχνεις συγκρατημένος και το ύφος δείχνει άγχος ή μελαγχολία όπως κι η φωνή σου. Κι αυτούς δλδ τους έχασες.

----------


## Ορέστης

> Μετά από τόσα χρόνια λεκτικής κακοποίησης και ταμπέλας ως ψυχικά διαταραγμενου οφείλεις νομίζω στον εαυτο σου μια επίσκεψη σε ειδικό έστω για το Γαμωτο!!! Εκείνος τι θα πει; Έχεις να χάσεις κάτι αν τα πεις σε έναν ειδικό ψυχικής υγείας;; μπορεί να έχεις μια αναμενομενη κατάθλιψη λογω της συμπεριφοράς τους απέναντι σου. Δεν μπορεί να κάνει την άρρωστη για να μην βγαίνεις να μην έχεις προσωπική ζωή και να είσαι ουσιαστικά εγκλωβισμένος λόγω δικών τους ανασφαλειων. Από όσα έχεις γράψει ξέρεις τι σου γίνεται.


Εχει πολλα προβληματα υγειας η μητερα μου, αλλα χρησιμοποιει τις ενοχες για να περναει το δικο της.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Πρεπει να με πείραξε στο στομάχι ο καφες που ηπια!

----------


## Κύκνος

Κι εμένα κάτι πρέπει να με πείραξε γιατί πονάει η κοιλιά μου...

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Κι εμένα κάτι πρέπει να με πείραξε γιατί πονάει η κοιλιά μου...


Παίζει να ηταν αχτυπητος κιόλας ο καφες μου,οπότε καταλαβαινεις

----------


## Κύκνος

> Παίζει να ηταν αχτυπητος κιόλας ο καφες μου,οπότε καταλαβαινεις


Καταλαβαίνω... Μπόμπα! Περαστικά!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

η μεγαλυτερη πραξη αυτοθυσιας που θα μπορουσε να κανει ο χριστος προς τους ανθρωπους ειναι να δεχτει να μπουν ατομα στο παραδεισο λογο χαρης οπως οταν εκανε με τη ληστη διπλα του στο σταυρο γιατι αυτο θα οδηγησει σε νεους εκπτωτους αγγελους και νεα βασανα για τον ιδιο οταν θα πρεπει να παει παλι να τους σωσει στην επομενη γη θυσιαζοντας και παλι τον εαυτο του.γι αυτο το λογο και του απεδωσαν και αυτο το ονομα.

----------


## Constantly curious

> Εχει πολλα προβληματα υγειας η μητερα μου, αλλα χρησιμοποιει τις ενοχες για να περναει το δικο της.


Και εμένα είναι ναρκισσοι και οι δυο με έλλειψη κατανόησης και ενσυναίσθησης. Τους αγαπάω μεν αλλά πήγα σε ψυχιατρο. Κατάλαβα πως δεν είμαι καλά. Το να βοηθήσεις τον εαυτό σου δε σημαίνει πως τους εκδικείσαι. Οκ σίγουρα δεν θα αρέσει σε κανέναν αν αρχίσεις να είσαι πιο επίμονος στα δικά σου θέλω. Αλλά δε γίνεται. Σε έφεραν στη ζωή σου αξίζει να ζήσεις στιγμές όμορφες. Όσες και εαν είναι. Εγώ το παλεύω ακόμα με τα όρια. Δεν έχω θεραπευτεί πλήρως αλλά δεν είμαι και όπως πριν. Μου φαινόταν αδιανόητο να αρχίσω να χαλάω χατηρια τους. Όταν ομως άρχισα λυτρωθηκα σιγά σιγά.

----------


## Ορέστης

> Και εμένα είναι ναρκισσοι και οι δυο με έλλειψη κατανόησης και ενσυναίσθησης. Τους αγαπάω μεν αλλά πήγα σε ψυχιατρο. Κατάλαβα πως δεν είμαι καλά. Το να βοηθήσεις τον εαυτό σου δε σημαίνει πως τους εκδικείσαι. Οκ σίγουρα δεν θα αρέσει σε κανέναν αν αρχίσεις να είσαι πιο επίμονος στα δικά σου θέλω. Αλλά δε γίνεται. Σε έφεραν στη ζωή σου αξίζει να ζήσεις στιγμές όμορφες. Όσες και εαν είναι. Εγώ το παλεύω ακόμα με τα όρια. Δεν έχω θεραπευτεί πλήρως αλλά δεν είμαι και όπως πριν. Μου φαινόταν αδιανόητο να αρχίσω να χαλάω χατηρια τους. Όταν ομως άρχισα λυτρωθηκα σιγά σιγά.


Νομιζω οτι η αρμονια επερχεται οταν το παιδι εγκαταλειψει την πατρικη εστια. 

Να ρωτησω κατι αλλο, εχετε κανει καμπινγκ;

Σκεφτομαι οτι αφου δεν δουλευω γιατι να καθομαι στην Αθηνα και να μην ορισω ενα ποσο να το ξοδεψω ταξιδευοντας στα νησια; Το καμπινγκ ειναι ο πιο φτηνος τυπος διαμονης και επιπλεον λατρευω τη φυση και απαχθανομαι τη φασαρια. 

Μου ειπαν ομως οτι στο καμπινγκ θα υποφερω και δεν θα αντεξω. Εγω φοβαμαι κυριως για τα αυτια μου γιατι λογω προβληματος πρεπει να αποφευγω θορυβους ανω των 80 db, αλλα επισης θελω και να κοιμαμαι 8 ωρες γιατι η αυπνια μου φερνει εκνευρισμο.

----------


## Constantly curious

Λογω οικονομικών αλλαγών οι μισοί ενήλικοι ζουν στο παιδικό τους δωμάτιο. Μακάρι να μπορούσαμε όλοι να ζήσουμε φυσιολογικές μεταβασεις ηλικιών. Ελεύθερο κάμπινγκ ίσον καλός υπνόσακος κάτι για τσιμπήματα καβατζα νερό χαρτί υγείας προσωπικά είδη βασικά οδοντόβουρτσα οδοντοκρεμα κ το δοκιμάζεις. Άλλοι κοιμούνται από τις 21 00 κ ξυπνάνε 6. Η φύση κάνει άλλα κόλπα. Αυτό με το θόρυβο δεν το ξέρω.

----------


## Ορέστης

> Λογω οικονομικών αλλαγών οι μισοί ενήλικοι ζουν στο παιδικό τους δωμάτιο. Μακάρι να μπορούσαμε όλοι να ζήσουμε φυσιολογικές μεταβασεις ηλικιών. Ελεύθερο κάμπινγκ ίσον καλός υπνόσακος κάτι για τσιμπήματα καβατζα νερό χαρτί υγείας προσωπικά είδη βασικά οδοντόβουρτσα οδοντοκρεμα κ το δοκιμάζεις. Άλλοι κοιμούνται από τις 21 00 κ ξυπνάνε 6. Η φύση κάνει άλλα κόλπα. Αυτό με το θόρυβο δεν το ξέρω.


Ok σ ευχαριστω. Σε οργανωμενο ηθελα να παω, αλλα μαλλον δεν υπαρχει διαθεσιμοτητα. Δε βαριεσαι, του χρονου.

----------


## Constantly curious

> Ok σ ευχαριστω. Σε οργανωμενο ηθελα να παω, αλλα μαλλον δεν υπαρχει διαθεσιμοτητα. Δε βαριεσαι, του χρονου.


Σε οργανωμένα είναι κομπλε. Πιο εύκολα όλα. Αλλά θέλει ναι οργάνωση και κλείσιμο νωρίτερα. Εκεί πας με τη σκηνουλα σου  :Smile:

----------


## Ορέστης

> Σε οργανωμένα είναι κομπλε. Πιο εύκολα όλα. Αλλά θέλει ναι οργάνωση και κλείσιμο νωρίτερα. Εκεί πας με τη σκηνουλα σου


Μιλησα με κατι αλλους ανθρωπους και βαλαν τα γελια. Νομιζαν οτι τους κοροιδευω. Περσι εφτασα στ τσακ να κλεισω ξενοδοχειο αλλα δεν τολμησα, ειχε χαλασει η διαθεση μου και κυριαρχησαν οι φοβικες σκεψεις. Αντε να εξηγησεις στον αλλο που παει καθε χρονο διακοπες απι παιδι, τις δικες σου φοβιες... 

Εχει τρομερους θορυβους στα οργανωμενα, μουσικες, καφροι και τετοια; Εκει στην Αντιπαρο ηθελα να παω, οχι οτι θα βρω θεση.

Δεν ξερω τι να φανταστω, αλλιως το φανταζομαι, αλλιως ειναι μαλλον.

----------


## Constantly curious

Μακάρι να γνώριζα περισσότερα αλλά σχεδόν πάντα στα οργανωμένα υπάρχει θόρυβος. Ωτοασπιδες είναι καλή λύση πίστεψε με. Αφρωδεις εύκολες. Καλό είναι όταν θα πας για 1φορα να μη δώσεις πολλά φράγκα σε μεταφορικά. Μπορεί να ξενερώσεις κ να φύγεις. Αν είχες παραλία κάπου εκεί κοντά θα σου έλεγα πήγαινε δοκιμαστικά. Τα πάντα βρίσκεις από κάφρους ή οικογένειες με πολλά πιτσιρίκια. Λογικά από νησί σε νησί διαφερει. Γκουγκλαρε.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

απ οτι βλεπω γυριζαν ολοκληρη ταινια πριν λιγο που ειμουν εξω μονο το σκηνοθετη δεν ειδα

----------


## Ορέστης

> Μακάρι να γνώριζα περισσότερα αλλά σχεδόν πάντα στα οργανωμένα υπάρχει θόρυβος. Ωτοασπιδες είναι καλή λύση πίστεψε με. Αφρωδεις εύκολες. Καλό είναι όταν θα πας για 1φορα να μη δώσεις πολλά φράγκα σε μεταφορικά. Μπορεί να ξενερώσεις κ να φύγεις. Αν είχες παραλία κάπου εκεί κοντά θα σου έλεγα πήγαινε δοκιμαστικά. Τα πάντα βρίσκεις από κάφρους ή οικογένειες με πολλά πιτσιρίκια. Λογικά από νησί σε νησί διαφερει. Γκουγκλαρε.


Νομιζω δεν ειναι πολλα τα μεταφορικα για Παρο-Αντιπαρο. Λενε οτι το καμπινγκ της Αντιπαρου ειναι νεανικο. 

Δηλαδη δεν υπαρχει καποιος κανονισμος, μπορει καποιος στη διπλανη σκηνη να βαζει ενα γιγαηχειο στη διαπασων;

Και τα πιτσιρικια ειναι ενοχλητικα. Εγω το φανταζομουν σαν μια τεραστια παραλια. Στην παραλια τι με ενοχλει; Τα μπιτσ μπαρ που βαζουν δυνατα μουσικη, τα πιτσιρικια που τσιριζουν και οι τυποι με τις ρακετες. Ε βρισκω συνηθως μια μερια που δεν εχει αυτες τις πηγες θορυβου και περναω μια χαρα. Στο καμπινγκ ομως δε μπορεις να αλλαξεις θεση.

Βαθια μεσα μου θελω να παω εστω για λιγες ωρες. Να μου φυγει η ιδεα. Νιωθω οτι μονο εκει μπορω να βρω μια κοινωνικοποιηση που μου λειπει. Δεν ξερω αν με καταλαβαινεις. Εγω δεν εχω ουτε παρεες, ουτε πηγαινω σε νυχτερινα κεντρα με κοσμο. Μου λειπει ο κοσμος.

----------


## Constantly curious

Να πας Ορέστη. Μόνο μην επηρεαστείς από έμμεσο εκβιασμό γονέων. Η αλλαγή χώρου η συνάντηση με νέα άτομα ή θα αίσθηση του εαυτού σου μέσα στη φύση. Όλα ελπίζω και εύχομαι να είναι για καλό. Όταν ακούμε το τι θέλουμε και το δοκιμάζουμε δεν χάνουμε. Ελπιζω να έχω νέα σου  :Smile:

----------


## Ορέστης

> Να πας Ορέστη. Μόνο μην επηρεαστείς από έμμεσο εκβιασμό γονέων. Η αλλαγή χώρου η συνάντηση με νέα άτομα ή θα αίσθηση του εαυτού σου μέσα στη φύση. Όλα ελπίζω και εύχομαι να είναι για καλό. Όταν ακούμε το τι θέλουμε και το δοκιμάζουμε δεν χάνουμε. Ελπιζω να έχω νέα σου


Σε ευχαριστω. Ηδη εχω προετοιμασει ψυχολογικα τη μανα μου (μου λεει "παιδι μου με την ευχη μου, θα το χαρω πολυ" , την παγιδευω δηλαδη για να μη μπορει να γκρινιαξει ). Εγω ειμαι το μεγαλυτερο εμποδιο στον εαυτο μου. Περσι εγω με σταματησα - και το πληρωσα αργοτερα.

Μου ειχε πει η Ρεμεντυ νομιζω, να παω και αν δεν την παλευω να φυγω. Οφελος για εμενα θα ειναι ετσι κι αλλιως. Ε στη χειροτερη παω και κοιμαμαι στην παραλια μονος μου. Εδω εχω κοιμηθει σε παρκο στην Αθηνα.

----------


## Ορέστης

Ενταξει δε θα εχει διαθεσιμοτητα πουθενα, αλλα... θα δουμε.

----------


## ioannis2

> Νομιζω οτι η αρμονια επερχεται οταν το παιδι εγκαταλειψει την πατρικη εστια. 
> 
> Να ρωτησω κατι αλλο, εχετε κανει καμπινγκ;
> 
> .





> Λογω οικονομικών αλλαγών οι μισοί ενήλικοι ζουν στο παιδικό τους δωμάτιο. Μακάρι να μπορούσαμε όλοι να ζήσουμε φυσιολογικές μεταβασεις ηλικιών. .


Έχω κάνει κάμπινγκ παλιά. Θέλει καλές καιρικές συνθήκες (όχι αφόρητη ζέστη ή κρύο, διαμόρφωση του χώρου όπου θα στήσεις το αντίσκηνο εννοώ να καθαρίσεις από πέτρες και χόρτα, να ναι ευθύς ο χώρος, μακριά από δρόμο και άλλα αντίσκηνα ώστε να χεις ησυχία και κυρίως καλή παρέα). Και κανα πουλοβεράκι αμα κάνει κρύο τα βράδια. Το ρολόι θα στο καθορίζει ο ήλιος, εννοώ 6 το πρωι που θα χτυπάει ο ήλιος πάνω στ αντίσκηνο αναγκαστικά θα σηκώνεσαι εκτός κι αν είναι μαύρου χρώματος και δεν το διαπερνά το φως).

Κάποιοι ενήλικες μένουν στο παιδικό τους δωμάτιο λόγω οικονομικού προβλήματος κι άλλοι λόγω ψυχολογικών, διότι το να ζήσεις εκτός πατρικής στέγης προϋποθέτει ψυχολογικά να αντέχεις τη μοναξιά, να τα καταφέρνεις στις διαπροσωπικές σχέσεις και να μην έχεις πρόβλημα να βρεις έτερον ήμισυ. Αλλιώς έξω, μόνος, ακόμα και χρήμα να χεις θα αποτύχεις.

----------


## Ορέστης

> Έχω κάνει κάμπινγκ παλιά. Θέλει καλές καιρικές συνθήκες (όχι αφόρητη ζέστη ή κρύο, διαμόρφωση του χώρου όπου θα στήσεις το αντίσκηνο εννοώ να καθαρίσεις από πέτρες και χόρτα, να ναι ευθύς ο χώρος, μακριά από δρόμο και άλλα αντίσκηνα ώστε να χεις ησυχία και κυρίως καλή παρέα). Και κανα πουλοβεράκι αμα κάνει κρύο τα βράδια. Το ρολόι θα στο καθορίζει ο ήλιος, εννοώ 6 το πρωι που θα χτυπάει ο ήλιος πάνω στ αντίσκηνο αναγκαστικά θα σηκώνεσαι εκτός κι αν είναι μαύρου χρώματος και δεν το διαπερνά το φως).
> 
> Κάποιοι ενήλικες μένουν στο παιδικό τους δωμάτιο λόγω οικονομικού προβλήματος κι άλλοι λόγω ψυχολογικών, διότι το να ζήσεις εκτός πατρικής στέγης προϋποθέτει ψυχολογικά να αντέχεις τη μοναξιά, να τα καταφέρνεις στις διαπροσωπικές σχέσεις και να μην έχεις πρόβλημα να βρεις έτερον ήμισυ. Αλλιώς έξω, μόνος, ακόμα και χρήμα να χεις θα αποτύχεις.


Σιγουρα θελει θαρρος.

----------


## elisabet

> Σιγουρα θελει θαρρος.


Όρεστη προσπάθησε να πας έστω για μια μέρα. Αυτό που σου είπε και η ρεμ, αν δεν σου αρέσει φεύγεις, δεν έγινε και τίποτα.
Αν το κάνεις έστω για λίγο, θα νιώσεις απίστευτα καλά με τον εαυτό σου!

Αν δεις ότι έχει φασαρία και δεν μπορείς να κοιμηθείς, το πολύ πολύ βγάλτη στη παραλία

----------


## thlimenamatia

πιστευω πως ολοι μπορουν να αγαπησουν κατι η καποιον και να δειξουν την αγαπη τους αλλα οι περισσοτεροι ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να πιστεψουν στην αγαπη του αλλου. θελω να πω για παραδειγμα αγαπας ενα γατακι και το φροντιζεις. υπαρχουν ατομα που δεν πιστευουν οτι το αγαπας. η αγαπας εναν ανθρωπο και μπορει και ο ιδιος να μην το πιστευει και να εχει αμφιβολιες. καλο ειναι να αφηνομαστε. οπως ερθουν τα πραγματα. ας δειξουμε λιγη εμπιστοσυνη. ναι ειναι κακος ο κοσμος αλλα θα υπαρχουν και λιγοι ανθρωπινοι.

----------


## Eagle guy

_Κάποιοι ενήλικες μένουν στο παιδικό τους δωμάτιο λόγω οικονομικού προβλήματος κι άλλοι λόγω ψυχολογικών, διότι το να ζήσεις εκτός πατρικής στέγης προϋποθέτει ψυχολογικά να αντέχεις τη μοναξιά, να τα καταφέρνεις στις διαπροσωπικές σχέσεις και να μην έχεις πρόβλημα να βρεις έτερον ήμισυ. Αλλιώς έξω, μόνος, ακόμα και χρήμα να χεις θα αποτύχεις.[/QUOTE]_
Δώσε μου εμένα χρήματα και άσε με μόνο μου και θαμαι μια χαρά!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

υπαρχει φουσκοτο στρωμα αν σε ενδιαφερει που το φουσκωνουν με τρομπα

----------


## elisabet

> πιστευω πως ολοι μπορουν να αγαπησουν κατι η καποιον και να δειξουν την αγαπη τους αλλα οι περισσοτεροι ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να πιστεψουν στην αγαπη του αλλου. θελω να πω για παραδειγμα αγαπας ενα γατακι και το φροντιζεις. υπαρχουν ατομα που δεν πιστευουν οτι το αγαπας. η αγαπας εναν ανθρωπο και μπορει και ο ιδιος να μην το πιστευει και να εχει αμφιβολιες. καλο ειναι να αφηνομαστε. οπως ερθουν τα πραγματα. ας δειξουμε λιγη εμπιστοσυνη. ναι ειναι κακος ο κοσμος αλλα θα υπαρχουν και λιγοι ανθρωπινοι.


Δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ μεγαλύτερη δυστυχία από το να σε αγαπάνε και να μην το πιστεύεις.

----------


## thlimenamatia

> Δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ μεγαλύτερη δυστυχία από το να σε αγαπάνε και να μην το πιστεύεις.


το παρατηρω και το λεω. φαινεται σε πολλους.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> ναι ειναι κακος ο κοσμος αλλα θα υπαρχουν και λιγοι ανθρωπινοι.


η εποχη αυτη που ερχετε θα τραβηξει τις καταστασεις στα ακρα προς το υψος η το βαθος

----------


## Ορέστης

> Όρεστη προσπάθησε να πας έστω για μια μέρα. Αυτό που σου είπε και η ρεμ, αν δεν σου αρέσει φεύγεις, δεν έγινε και τίποτα.
> Αν το κάνεις έστω για λίγο, θα νιώσεις απίστευτα καλά με τον εαυτό σου!
> 
> Αν δεις ότι έχει φασαρία και δεν μπορείς να κοιμηθείς, το πολύ πολύ βγάλτη στη παραλία


Σκεφτηκα να κλεισω σε πανσιον 5 μερες και να εχω τη σκηνη στη βαλιτσα. Οποτε αν δω οτι ειναι ΟΚ το καμπινγκ να συνεχισω τις διακοπες εκει. Εγω δε χαλαω πολλα λεφτα, πιστευω 2 βδομαδες διακοπες στις κυκλαδες μπορω να τις κανω το Σεπτεμβρη χωρις να νιωθω τυψεις οτι χαλασα λεφτα. Την περσινη παγιδα να αποφυγω, που εψαχνα και την τελευταια λεπτομερεια και στο τελος με επιασε τρομος.

----------


## Ορέστης

> υπαρχει φουσκοτο στρωμα αν σε ενδιαφερει που το φουσκωνουν με τρομπα


Παει 5 κιλα ομως. Το αυτοφουσκωτο ειναι πιο ελαφρυ.

----------


## Ορέστης

Ασχημες σκεψεις.

----------


## Constantly curious

> Ασχημες σκεψεις.


Λόγω διλληματος;; πλησιάζει μια πανσέληνος στις 12. Συνήθως γίνονται όλα πιο εμφατικα μέσα μας. Λεει ένας πατέρας της εκκλησίας πιο new age style " εκεί που φοβάσαι να πας εκεί σε περιμένει αυτό που πράγματι χρειαζεσαι". Τώρα τελευταία το εφαρμόζω. Άλλο να έχεις ζήσει μια εμπειρία και να ξέρεις με μαθηματική ακρίβεια που θα οδηγήσει και άλλο το άγνωστο. Μη σε πιέζεις Ορέστη. Αν είναι να πάρεις απόφαση να το κάνεις με καρδιά ελεύθερη.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

το ψηστηρι που βλεπω το τελευταιο διαστημα με αφηνει παγερα αδιαφορο δε προκειται να ενδωσω σε ψευτοερωτες υλικες απολαυσεις αντιπερισπασμους ανιδυομενα παραθυρα και οτιδηποτε αλλο να μπορουσε να σκεφτει καπιος οπιος θελει συμφωνει με οτι λεω και οπιος δε θελει δε με νιαζει το τι θα κανει.

----------


## Ορέστης

> Λόγω διλληματος;; πλησιάζει μια πανσέληνος στις 12. Συνήθως γίνονται όλα πιο εμφατικα μέσα μας. Λεει ένας πατέρας της εκκλησίας πιο new age style " εκεί που φοβάσαι να πας εκεί σε περιμένει αυτό που πράγματι χρειαζεσαι". Τώρα τελευταία το εφαρμόζω. Άλλο να έχεις ζήσει μια εμπειρία και να ξέρεις με μαθηματική ακρίβεια που θα οδηγήσει και άλλο το άγνωστο. Μη σε πιέζεις Ορέστη. Αν είναι να πάρεις απόφαση να το κάνεις με καρδιά ελεύθερη.


Η διαθεση μας καθοριζει τις σκεψεις μας. Δεν ειμαστε τοσο λογικα οντα οσο νομιζουμε.

----------


## Constantly curious

Σίγουρα. Ως διπολικουλα βασανίζομαι από την απότομη εναλλαγή διάθεσης που προκύπτει όμως πολλές φορές από την αντίληψη της πραγματικότητας των ανθρώπινων σχέσεων μου. Εκείνη τη στιγμή νιώθω πως αποκλείεται να αλλάξει κάτι. Μετά κάνω μια μορφή αυθυποβολης πως "αίσθημα είναι θα περάσει" για να μην φανώ too much.Μεσα μου ηφαίστειο δηλαδή αλλά για τους γύρω επιβάλλεται η ψυχραιμία.

----------


## Ορέστης

> Σίγουρα. Ως διπολικουλα βασανίζομαι από την απότομη εναλλαγή διάθεσης που προκύπτει όμως πολλές φορές από την αντίληψη της πραγματικότητας των ανθρώπινων σχέσεων μου. Εκείνη τη στιγμή νιώθω πως αποκλείεται να αλλάξει κάτι. Μετά κάνω μια μορφή αυθυποβολης πως "αίσθημα είναι θα περάσει" για να μην φανώ too much.Μεσα μου ηφαίστειο δηλαδή αλλά για τους γύρω επιβάλλεται η ψυχραιμία.


Ποσο συχνες ειναι οι εναλλαγες;

----------


## Constantly curious

> Ποσο συχνες ειναι οι εναλλαγες;


Φορτιζομαι οταν υποτιμουν την συναισθηματικη μου νοημοσυνη. Απο εκει που ειμαι ηρεμη γαληνια λογικη με μια κουβεντα σε λεπτα θελω νοητικα να σπασω οτι βρω. Κατι που δεν κανω ποτε διοτι δεν θελω να δωσω ικανοποιηση να με αποκαλεσουν ανισσοροπη. Οι σκεψεις μου παρα πολυ ευκολα αλλαζουν την διαθεση μου για τη ζωη. Με βοηθησε παρα πολυ το λιθιο αλλα και οτι πλεον με πιεζω να βλεπω απο αποσταση τα γεγονοτα ή να σκεφτομαι αν θα εχουν τοση σημασια πχ μετα απο μηνες. Διαβασα και εμαθα τεχνικες για να με ρυθμιζω. Με επηρεαζουν λιγοι ανθρωποι. Τα πρωτα προσωπα. Οταν λεω " καλυτερα να πεθαινα " αντιλαμβανομαι πλεον σε μια ωρα σχεδον πως αυτο ειναι το μη υγιη κομματι μου. Πριν χρονια ζουσα με αυτη τη σκεψη επι εβδομαδες και ημουν χαλια. Η ψυχοθεραπεια παρολο που δε προλαβα να κανω οσο χρειαζομουν με διδαξε πως πρεπει πανω απο ολα και ολους να ειμακ συμμαχος του εαυτου μου και οχι εχθρος. Καθε μερα αγωνας ειναι Ορεστη.

----------


## Ορέστης

> Φορτιζομαι οταν υποτιμουν την συναισθηματικη μου νοημοσυνη. Απο εκει που ειμαι ηρεμη γαληνια λογικη με μια κουβεντα σε λεπτα θελω νοητικα να σπασω οτι βρω. Κατι που δεν κανω ποτε διοτι δεν θελω να δωσω ικανοποιηση να με αποκαλεσουν ανισσοροπη. Οι σκεψεις μου παρα πολυ ευκολα αλλαζουν την διαθεση μου για τη ζωη. Με βοηθησε παρα πολυ το λιθιο αλλα και οτι πλεον με πιεζω να βλεπω απο αποσταση τα γεγονοτα ή να σκεφτομαι αν θα εχουν τοση σημασια πχ μετα απο μηνες. Διαβασα και εμαθα τεχνικες για να με ρυθμιζω. Με επηρεαζουν λιγοι ανθρωποι. Τα πρωτα προσωπα. Οταν λεω " καλυτερα να πεθαινα " αντιλαμβανομαι πλεον σε μια ωρα σχεδον πως αυτο ειναι το μη υγιη κομματι μου. Πριν χρονια ζουσα με αυτη τη σκεψη επι εβδομαδες και ημουν χαλια. Η ψυχοθεραπεια παρολο που δε προλαβα να κανω οσο χρειαζομουν με διδαξε πως πρεπει πανω απο ολα και ολους να ειμακ συμμαχος του εαυτου μου και οχι εχθρος. Καθε μερα αγωνας ειναι Ορεστη.


Και εγω ειμαι εχθρος του εαυτου μου. Οι ανθρωποι με επηρεαζουν πολυ, κυριως οσοι μιλανε αρνητικα. Μπορει να ακουσω 100 θετικες γνωμες και να τις δεχτω με αμφισβητηση ακομα και αν τις βρισκω σωστες, αλλα τη μια αρνητικη θα τη δεχτω σαν την απολυτη αληθεια.

----------


## Ορέστης

Απο παιδι ημουν υπερβολικα πειθαρχημενος και πειθηνιος. Δε μπορω να παω κοντρα στις επιθυμιες των αλλων.

----------


## Constantly curious

> Απο παιδι ημουν υπερβολικα πειθαρχημενος και πειθηνιος. Δε μπορω να παω κοντρα στις επιθυμιες των αλλων.


Μου θυμιζεις τον εαυτο μου και στα δυο. Ημουν πειθηνια γιατι εβλεπα ποσο ξυλο εριχνε ο Πατέρας στο γιο. Ποσο αμετοχη ηταν η μανα. Και φυσικα ακομα και τωρα θα ακουσω ενα θετικο αλλα δεν το καταλαβαινω. Δεν περναει στη ψυχη μου δεν ξερω αν με καταλαβαινεις.
Παλαιοτερα επαιρνα κυριολεκτικα την αρνητικη κουβεντα και την πιστευα. Μετα με τις συνεδριες καταλαβα πως αυτη η συνηθεια μου εριχνε την αυτοεκτιμηση συνεχως. Αρχισα λοιπον να αμφισβητω ταμπελες που μου εδιναν ξανα και ξανα. Επαιζε στο κεφαλι μου σαν κασετα του στυλ " εισαι αχρηστη εισαι τιποτα εισαι περιττη ". Μετα αρχισα να με δυναμωνω να μην δινω σημασια σε αυτο. Οποτε βιωνω κατι ασχημο παλι πανε να ακουστουν ως απολυτες αληθειες. Εκει θελει πεισμα να πεις ΟΧΙ δεν ισχυει!!!!!

----------


## george1520

> Και εγω ειμαι εχθρος του εαυτου μου. Οι ανθρωποι με επηρεαζουν πολυ, κυριως οσοι μιλανε αρνητικα. Μπορει να ακουσω 100 θετικες γνωμες και να τις δεχτω με αμφισβητηση ακομα και αν τις βρισκω σωστες, αλλα τη μια αρνητικη θα τη δεχτω σαν την απολυτη αληθεια.


Αυτό το είχα χρόνια. Είχα μάθει απο την μάνα μου την σκληρή κριτική, τα αρνητικά σχόλια, κανένα μπράβο και μόνο ξύλο που έξω με τους άλλους ανθρώπους το μόνο πράγμα που έβλεπα ήταν εχθροί. Να μου λένε 1000 καλά και να μου λένε ενα αρνητικό. Αυτο υιοθετούσα. Καχύποπτος με τους ανθρώπους και όταν ερχόταν κατι όμορφο στην ζωη μου ελεγά "καπου υπάρχει και το αλλα". Με την ψυχανάλυση βελτιώθηκα. όχι στον βαθμό που θέλω, εχω δρόμο ακόμη.

----------


## Ορέστης

> Μου θυμιζεις τον εαυτο μου και στα δυο. Ημουν πειθηνια γιατι εβλεπα ποσο ξυλο εριχνε ο Πατέρας στο γιο. Ποσο αμετοχη ηταν η μανα. Και φυσικα ακομα και τωρα θα ακουσω ενα θετικο αλλα δεν το καταλαβαινω. Δεν περναει στη ψυχη μου δεν ξερω αν με καταλαβαινεις.


Απολυτα!..

----------


## Ορέστης

> Αυτό το είχα χρόνια. Είχα μάθει απο την μάνα μου την σκληρή κριτική, τα αρνητικά σχόλια, κανένα μπράβο και μόνο ξύλο που έξω με τους άλλους ανθρώπους το μόνο πράγμα που έβλεπα ήταν εχθροί. Να μου λένε 1000 καλά και να μου λένε ενα αρνητικό. Αυτο υιοθετούσα. Καχύποπτος με τους ανθρώπους και όταν ερχόταν κατι όμορφο στην ζωη μου ελεγά "καπου υπάρχει και το αλλα". Με την ψυχανάλυση βελτιώθηκα. όχι στον βαθμό που θέλω, εχω δρόμο ακόμη.


Μια φορα που ειχα βγαλει βολτα το σκυλο μου μου επιασε την κουβεντα μια κοπελα και υποψιαστηκα οτι ηταν εμπορος ναρκωτικων που μου ελεγε ψεμματα για να με παρασυρει. Ετσι με μεγαλωσαν. Τωρα λεει η μανα μου μου να μην παω καμπιγκ γιατι ειναι επικινδυνο χωρις παρεα.

----------


## george1520

Ποσο είσαι αν επιτρέπεται;

----------


## Ορέστης

> Ποσο είσαι αν επιτρέπεται;


Ασπρισαν οι τριχες μου...

----------


## Constantly curious

Το μονο που εχω καταλαβει για ολο αυτο ειναι πως παντα θα κουβαλαω αυτο το " φοβισμενο αγχωμενο λυπημενο και με αισθημα αναξιοτητας παιδι" μεσα μου. Ο στοχος μου ειναι να πω ΟΧΙ μπορεις και εχεις καταφερει θετικα. Επειδη εκεινη σε εβλεπε ως τερατακι δεν ειναι η αληθεια. Ειναι μια πλευρα της ιστοριας. Οσο ζουμε αναπνευουμε μπορουμε να σταθουμε ορθιοι οφειλουμε να κανουμε μικρα βηματα για το καλυτερο. Ποιο ειναι αυτο;; Εκεινο που σε κανει να χαμογελας. Εκεινο που νιωθεις ομορφα εστω και για λιγο. Οσον αφορα τη καχυποψια αυτο ειναι ενα αλλο κεφαλαιο. Δινεις χρονο σε εσενα να νιωσει καλα με το αλλο ατομο. Το κριμα ειναι πχ να εισαι παιδι μαλαμα αλλα επειδη υπαρχει η καχυποψια να χανονται ευκαιριες να γνωρισεις καλους ανθρωπους. Αυτα ειναι τα βιωματα μας και δεν αλλαζουν. Εμεις να το παλευουμε  :Smile:  Ορεστη εγω καποια στιγμη υψωσα αναστημα αλλά κατι η ανεργια κατι η καταθλιψαρα επεσα κατω. Ξανα σηκωθηκα αλλα ακομα με βρισκω παθητικη. Απαιτω περισσοτερα απο εμενα στο μελλον!!!

----------


## george1520

Κάποτε σκέφτομαι.. γιατί να τα περνάμε εμείς αυτα; Γιατί όχι αυτοί που μας τα δημιούργησαν; Είναι αυτό που πάντα με κρατούσε πίσω. Απο την μέρα που άρχισα ψυχανάλυση. Έλεγα, σε αυτή την θέση έπρεπε να είναι άλλος, όχι εγω!

----------


## Constantly curious

> Κάποτε σκέφτομαι.. γιατί να τα περνάμε εμείς αυτα; Γιατί όχι αυτοί που μας τα δημιούργησαν; Είναι αυτό που πάντα με κρατούσε πίσω. Απο την μέρα που άρχισα ψυχανάλυση. Έλεγα, σε αυτή την θέση έπρεπε να είναι άλλος, όχι εγω!


Απο αυτα που εχω ακουσει και εκεινοι ηταν ανθρωποι που δεχθηκαν κακοποιηση αλλα δεν επεσαν στα χρονια της κρισης και ισως εφτιαξαν αυτοπεποιθηση. Αλλοι δεν επηρεαστηκαν τοσο βαθια οσο εμεις. Ειναι περιεργο. Μπορει να βλεπεις ανθρωπο με μαζοχιστικα και σαδιστικα στοιχεια ταυτοχρονα. Εγω το εχω ζησει. Στο γιατι μια απαντηση δεν νομιζω να υπαρχει. Γιατι καποια παιδια μεγαλωνουν με βομβες να σκανε διπλα τους και να θεωρουν φυσιολογικο τον ανθρωπο χωρις ποδι ή χερι;; Δεν υποτιμω το ερωτημα σου απλα η βια υπαρχει παντου και δεν σταματα. Προσφατα ξεκινησες ψυχαναλυση; Ευχομαι να εχεις θεραπευτικο ταξιδι. Ειναι παρα πολυ σημαντικη εμπειρια.

----------


## george1520

Κάνω ψυχανάλυση εδώ και 1,5 χρόνο. Παω μια φορά την βδομάδα και έχω δει τρομερή βελτίωση σε όλους τους τομείς. Γνωρίζω τον εαυτό μου και ταυτόχρονα δίνω ευκαιρίες στους άλλους να τους γνωρίσω. Θεωρώ πως για πρώτη φορά στην ζωή μου κάνω κάτι για μένα!

----------


## Constantly curious

Κανεις απο τους δυο σας δεν εχει δει τη σειρα animal kingdom ;; Νομιζω οτι δειχνει τη μανια της βιας στο απογειο.
Μπραβο George  :Smile:  μακαρι να την ξεκινησω και εγω απο εκει που την αφησα.

----------


## george1520

Να την ξεκινήσεις. Εγω αναθεώρησα πολλα πράγματα. Αρχίζεις και βλέπεις την ζωη με αλλά μάτια. Και η ζωή απο εκεί είναι πολυ καλύτερη!

----------


## Ορέστης

> Το μονο που εχω καταλαβει για ολο αυτο ειναι πως παντα θα κουβαλαω αυτο το " φοβισμενο αγχωμενο λυπημενο και με αισθημα αναξιοτητας παιδι" μεσα μου. Ο στοχος μου ειναι να πω ΟΧΙ μπορεις και εχεις καταφερει θετικα. Επειδη εκεινη σε εβλεπε ως τερατακι δεν ειναι η αληθεια. Ειναι μια πλευρα της ιστοριας. Οσο ζουμε αναπνευουμε μπορουμε να σταθουμε ορθιοι οφειλουμε να κανουμε μικρα βηματα για το καλυτερο. Ποιο ειναι αυτο;; Εκεινο που σε κανει να χαμογελας. Εκεινο που νιωθεις ομορφα εστω και για λιγο. Οσον αφορα τη καχυποψια αυτο ειναι ενα αλλο κεφαλαιο. Δινεις χρονο σε εσενα να νιωσει καλα με το αλλο ατομο. Το κριμα ειναι πχ να εισαι παιδι μαλαμα αλλα επειδη υπαρχει η καχυποψια να χανονται ευκαιριες να γνωρισεις καλους ανθρωπους. Αυτα ειναι τα βιωματα μας και δεν αλλαζουν. Εμεις να το παλευουμε  Ορεστη εγω καποια στιγμη υψωσα αναστημα αλλά κατι η ανεργια κατι η καταθλιψαρα επεσα κατω. Ξανα σηκωθηκα αλλα ακομα με βρισκω παθητικη. Απαιτω περισσοτερα απο εμενα στο μελλον!!!


Δεν ξερω αν μπορω να αισθανθω ως καλο εκεινο που με κανει να χαμογελαω και να αισθανομαι ομορφα. Νιωθω μεγαλες ενοχες, νιωθω οτι κανω κατι ανηθικο, απαραδεκτο, εξωφρενικο... Εχω εναν ξαδελφο που νεαρος σηκωσε τις καταθεσεις της οικογενειας απο τον κοινο λογαριασμο και αγορασε αγωνιστικο αυτοκινητο...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Εγω ειμαι στο αλλο ακρο. Νιωθω τυψεις και για ενα αναψυκτικο που θα αγορασω απ το περιπτερο. Ή ακομα και για πραγματα απαραιτητα για την υγεια. Αναβαλλω τις αγορες για να μη μαζευονται εξοδα... Βεβαια δεν εξοικονομω τπτ ετσι. 

Σαν καλο αντιλαμβανομαι αυτο που με κανει να υποφερω. Γιατι ετσι εξιλεωνομαι για τα "εγκληματα" μου. Γιατι αυτο επιθυμουσαν οι γονεις μου και ετσι υποφεροντας αποκτω την εγκριση και την αποδοχη τους. Καπου διαβασα οτι αυτο λεγεται εξαρτημενη προσωπικοτητα, να αποζητας την εγκριση των αλλων για αυτο που θα κανεις.

----------


## Constantly curious

Πριν χρονια ζουσα κυριως για να ικανοποιω τα θελω τους. Δεν υπηρχαν θελω μου. Ευτυχως που ζητησα βοηθεια. Ειχα χαθει μεσα σε ολα αυτα. Δεν ξερω ποσο θα αντεξεις ακομα. Δεν ειμαι τελεια για να μιλησω βασικα. Ακομα εχω μεγαλο δρομο για να πω οτι θεραπευσα αρκετα.

----------


## Macgyver

> Ξανα σηκωθηκα αλλα ακομα με βρισκω παθητικη. Απαιτω περισσοτερα απο εμενα στο μελλον!!!


Αγαπητη C.C. , ναπαιτεις και ναπαιτεις , εγω παντα κοιταγα ψηλα , και να που το πετυχα ..............βεβαια η κτθλψη ειναι ενα μελανο σημειο στην βιογραφια μου , αλλα τουλαχιστον μεχρι τοτε πετυχα πολλα .....κατι ειναι κι αυτο , και δεν εχω καμμια μειωση αυτοεκτιμησης ......νομιζω εισαι ικανη για πολλα , γιατι σε θεωρω εξυπνη ......
Αγγελος ....................

----------


## Kavkaz12

θελω να παω στο αλσος περιστεριου να κανω λιγο μονοζυγο και διζυγο αλλα ειμαι εντελως κουρασμενος χωρις να χω κανει τιποτα με επηρεαζει η θεραπεια της ηπατιτιδας ε ενταξει αναμενομενο χημειοθεραπεια το περιεργο θα ταν να μην ειχε παρενεργειες,ευτυχως κανω την καινουρια και οχι ιντερφερονη θα μου ειχε φυγει η μαγκια....
εν το μεταξυ απο αγωγη περνω abilify 30mg kai lamictal 50mg ευτυχως που υπαρχει το abilify και χανουμε κανα κιλο
μαγκες με το ρισπερνταλ ειχα φτασει 102 κιλα τωρα με το abilify ειμαι 81  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Kavkaz12

απο οτι βλεπω εχει ηρεμησει το φορουμ μηνυματα με νοημα αλληλοβοηθεια χωρις μπινελικια και χλευασμους πριν απο 2-3 χρονια που εμπαινα δεν ηταν ετσι και βαζω και τον εαυτο μου μεσα ημουν σε λατρε και ελεγα αηδιες

----------


## Constantly curious

> Αγαπητη C.C. , ναπαιτεις και ναπαιτεις , εγω παντα κοιταγα ψηλα , και να που το πετυχα ..............βεβαια η κτθλψη ειναι ενα μελανο σημειο στην βιογραφια μου , αλλα τουλαχιστον μεχρι τοτε πετυχα πολλα .....κατι ειναι κι αυτο , και δεν εχω καμμια μειωση αυτοεκτιμησης ......νομιζω εισαι ικανη για πολλα , γιατι σε θεωρω εξυπνη ......
> Αγγελος ....................


Σε ευχαριστω πολυ  :Smile:  μηπως εχεις ατυπη βρε Μακ και δεν σε επιανε τιποτα; Δεν ξερω αν ετυχε να το ρωτησεις με ειδικο ποτε. Οσο ζουμε δεν ειναι αργα για να αλλαξουμε. Ο, τι μπορουμε και οσο μπορουμε.

----------


## Κύκνος

Εγώ θέλω ο ψυχίατρος να μου κάνει κάποια αλλαγή στα φάρμακα αλλά λέει ότι οι δόσεις που παίρνω είναι ήδη υψηλές κι ότι αυτά που με στεναχωρούν είναι φυσιολογικά κι όχι παθολογικά αλλά εγώ ζορίζομαι...

----------


## geodim

Εσύ καλέ μου κυκνε χρειάζεται να κάνεις αλλαγή στον τρόπο που σκέφτεσαι ώστε να μπορέσεις να εκθέσεις τον εαυτό σου σε άλλους ανθρώπους και να δημιουργήσεις νέες ανθρώπινες σχέσεις.
Τα φάρμακα δε θα σε βοηθήσουν σε αυτό, εσύ θα σε βοηθήσεις.
Όλοι σου λένε εδώ μέσα πως είσαι μια χαρά άνθρωπος. Το θέμα είναι να το πιστέψεις κι εσύ. Και όπως ανοιγεσαι εδώ σε εμάς, να ανοιχτείς και εκεί έξω.

----------


## Ορέστης

> Εγώ θέλω ο ψυχίατρος να μου κάνει κάποια αλλαγή στα φάρμακα αλλά λέει ότι οι δόσεις που παίρνω είναι ήδη υψηλές κι ότι αυτά που με στεναχωρούν είναι φυσιολογικά κι όχι παθολογικά αλλά εγώ ζορίζομαι...


Σοφος ακουγεται, αλλα τοτε γιατι να μην στα κοψει τελειως;

----------


## Ορέστης

Οι γονεις μου παντα ελεγαν οτι στις διακοπες θα επεφτα σιγουρα θυμα 1."κωλομπαραδων", 2.ναρκωτικων, για αυτο επρεπε να μενω σπιτι που ειμαι ασφαλης.

Αυτη τη στιγμη νιωθω τρομερη ζαλαδα και παραλυση στα ποδια απο το ντουμανι που μπαινει απι την μπαλκονοπορτα της κουζινας. Οι απο κατω ενοικοι κανουν βαρια χρηση ναρκωτικων. Μενοντας Αυγουστο στην Αθηνα γινομαι χρηστης ναρκωτικων παρα τη θεληση μου.!

Αυτος ο Αγιος ανθρωπος ο πατερας μου αφου απομακρυνε τους φιλους που ειχα στη 2α Λυκειου, επειδη θα με παρεσυραν στα ναρκωτικα, και με απομονωσε απο ολους, αγορασε σπιτι στη μεγαλυτερη ναρκογειτονια της Αθηνας! Δεν ειναι σεναριο Μοντυ Παυθονς, ειναι αληθεια. Φοβερος τυπος!

Αναρωτιεμαι τι μονιμες βλαβες κανουν ολα αυτα που εισπνεω στον εγκεφαλο μου.

----------


## Ορέστης

Επισης τις τελευταιες μερες με εχουν πλησιασει 2 φορες αλλοδαποι στο δρομο και μου πιανουν επιμονα την κουβεντα γιατι νομιζουν οτι ειμαι γκευ. Ποιος μαλακας λεει οτι η Αθηνα ειναι υπεροχη τον Αυγουστο; Ναρκομανεις, αστεγοι, εκδιδομενοι πακιστανοι, και εξαγριωμενοι αλλοδαποι. Αυτοι μενουν πισω.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

και καπου εκει γυρω ειναι ενας φιλοσοφος που πινει μπυρες απ οτι μαντευω..

----------


## Kavkaz12

καλημερα σε ολους...

----------


## Ορέστης

Ολο εμποδια. Εκλεισα ραντεβου στο οδοντιατρο με την doctoranytime και μου ειπαν οτι εφυγε διακοπες και δεν ενημερωσε. Τωρα δυσκολα θα βρω αλλον.

----------


## Kavkaz12

παω να πλακωθω σε μονοζυγο και διζυγο... :Wink:

----------


## Κύκνος

> Εσύ καλέ μου κυκνε χρειάζεται να κάνεις αλλαγή στον τρόπο που σκέφτεσαι ώστε να μπορέσεις να εκθέσεις τον εαυτό σου σε άλλους ανθρώπους και να δημιουργήσεις νέες ανθρώπινες σχέσεις.
> Τα φάρμακα δε θα σε βοηθήσουν σε αυτό, εσύ θα σε βοηθήσεις.
> Όλοι σου λένε εδώ μέσα πως είσαι μια χαρά άνθρωπος. Το θέμα είναι να το πιστέψεις κι εσύ. Και όπως ανοιγεσαι εδώ σε εμάς, να ανοιχτείς και εκεί έξω.


Καταρχήν σ' ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια ότι είμαι μια χαρά άνθρωπος... Με κάνουν να νιώθω λίγο καλύτερα...  :Smile:  Το ξέρω ότι έχω καλά στοιχεία αλλά έχω και προβλήματα που με δυσκολεύουν και δεν ξέρω αν είμαι πάντα καλή παρέα... Κι ένα απ' αυτά τα προβλήματα είναι ότι δύσκολα εμπιστεύομαι... Προσπαθώ όμως, αλήθεια... Κι έχω κάνει κάποιες νέες γνωριμίες τον τελευταίο καιρό σε φιλικό επίπεδο... 
Όμως πολλές φορές οι άνθρωποι με πληγώνουν χωρίς να τους έχω κάνει κάτι...

----------


## Κύκνος

> Σοφος ακουγεται, αλλα τοτε γιατι να μην στα κοψει τελειως;


Γιατί αν μου τα κόψει θα πεθάνω, έχω αυτοκτονικές τάσεις και το έχω προσπαθήσει πολλές φορές...

----------


## Kavkaz12

σκεφτομαι οτι ολα πρεπει να γινουν με την σειρα και ενα ενα...πρωτα να τελειωσω την θεραπεια για την c καθως εχω παρενεργειες και δεν ειμαι στα πολυ καλα μου και απο τελη σεπτεμβριου μολις τελειωσω να αρχισω τα τηλεφωνα για ευρεση εργασιας...δεν μπορω να καθομαι ολη μερα θελω να κατεβασω τους σοβαδες και επισης χρειαζεται να βγαζω και χρημα χωρις χρημα δεν την παλευω...

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> σκεφτομαι οτι ολα πρεπει να γινουν με την σειρα και ενα ενα...πρωτα να τελειωσω την θεραπεια για την c καθως εχω παρενεργειες και δεν ειμαι στα πολυ καλα μου και απο τελη σεπτεμβριου μολις τελειωσω να αρχισω τα τηλεφωνα για ευρεση εργασιας...δεν μπορω να καθομαι ολη μερα θελω να κατεβασω τους σοβαδες και επισης χρειαζεται να βγαζω και χρημα χωρις χρημα δεν την παλευω...


Τι παρενέργειες σου κάνει η θεραπεία;

----------


## Kavkaz12

Κόπωση,ατονία,πονοκεφαλους και νευρα

----------


## thlimenamatia

βαρεθηκα τα παντα και ολους. αν ημουν παλι μαζι της ολα θα ηταν τελεια. τωρα ολα ειναι απαισια.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

αν δε το ξερετε οι φιρμες σχεδον παντα ζητουν τα διπλα λεφτα για να φτιαξουν κατι τωρα αν αξιζει το κοπο αυτο η οχι εξαρταται απο το ποσο καλομαθημενος ειναι καπιος στη χλιδη κατα κανονα τη μεσαια ταξη δε τη συμφαιρει αυτο
αλλα αν καποιος εχει μεγαλο ψωνιο για ενα πραγμα το επωνυμο θα τον καλυψει περισσοτερο

----------


## Κύκνος

Δεν ξέρω τι με πιάνει μερικές φορές και νιώθω άσχημα χωρίς να ξέρω το λόγο... Η ψυχολόγος μου είχε πει ότι συνήθως πίσω απ' αυτό κρύβεται μια σκέψη αλλά έλα που δεν μπορώ πάντα να την ανακαλύψω... Αυτή τη στιγμή πάντως δεν μπορώ, το μόνο που ξέρω είναι ότι θέλω να το πω κάπου, με φοβίζει να το αντιμετωπίζω μόνη μου...

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Δεν ξέρω τι με πιάνει μερικές φορές και νιώθω άσχημα χωρίς να ξέρω το λόγο... Η ψυχολόγος μου είχε πει ότι συνήθως πίσω απ' αυτό κρύβεται μια σκέψη αλλά έλα που δεν μπορώ πάντα να την ανακαλύψω... Αυτή τη στιγμή πάντως δεν μπορώ, το μόνο που ξέρω είναι ότι θέλω να το πω κάπου, με φοβίζει να το αντιμετωπίζω μόνη μου...


Τι κάνεις κυκνάκι μου;Δεν είσαι καλά;

----------


## Κύκνος

> Τι κάνεις κυκνάκι μου;Δεν είσαι καλά;


Όχι, δεν είμαι καλά... Σήμερα πονάω όλη τη μέρα κι ας έχω πάρει παυσίπονα και τώρα νιώθω άσχημα και ψυχολογικά, νιώθω ένα βάρος μέσα μου που δεν ξέρω πως να διώξω...

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Όχι, δεν είμαι καλά... Σήμερα πονάω όλη τη μέρα κι ας έχω πάρει παυσίπονα και τώρα νιώθω άσχημα και ψυχολογικά, νιώθω ένα βάρος μέσα μου που δεν ξέρω πως να διώξω...


Δοκίμασε να χαζέψεις στο ίντερνετ μήπως ξεχαστείς

----------


## Κύκνος

> Δοκίμασε να χαζέψεις στο ίντερνετ μήπως ξεχαστείς


Χαζεύω... Προσπαθώ να ξεχαστώ... Αργότερα θα βάλω καμιά ταινία...

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Χαζεύω... Προσπαθώ να ξεχαστώ... Αργότερα θα βάλω καμιά ταινία...


Βάλε ταινιουλα

----------


## Kavkaz12

βαριεμαι ελεινα και εχω πονοκεφαλο

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Εγω ακούω παιδικά.. Νομίζω έχω χαζέψει αρκετα

----------


## Kavkaz12

αυτο που ειναι αυγουστος και ειμαι ιδρωμενος ενω παραλληλα εχω κρυαδες με ξεπερναει...

----------


## akis1

> Εγω ακούω παιδικά.. Νομίζω έχω χαζέψει αρκετα


καλα και εγω τα ιδια..... χαχαχαχαχαχα

απο τα benzos θα ειναι λολ......!

----------


## elisabet

Εχω πολλά νεύρα και ξεσπάω σε άλλους. Πιάνομαι απο μικροπράγματα κ νιωθω οτι μου χαλάει όλη η διάθεση και μου φταίνε όλοι.
Να φταίει άραγε που το δεκαήμερο που υπολόγιζα να φύγω έγινε πενταήμερο, μετά τριήμερο και τώρα μάλλον πάει κι αυτό;
Να φταίει που έμεινα απλήρωτη και το πάμε από μέρα σε μέρα;
Να φταίει που απο κει που περίμενα να βρω λίγη ηρεμία τελικά μου προκαλείται περισσότερη ένταση; 
Να φταίει που ο καθένας ότι θυμάται χαίρεται κι όλοι έχουν δικαίωμα να είναι στις μαύρες τους αλλά εγώ όχι και πρέπει συνεχώς να κάνω τον καραγκιόζη;

----------


## Kavkaz12

ελισαβετ καλησπερα..με συγχωρεις που περνω το θαρρος να απαντησω αλλα ταυτιζομαι με αυτα που λες και εγω σπαζομαι με μικροπραγματα και μεχρι πριν απο μερικες μερες εβγαζα τα νευρα μου σε οποιον εβρισκα ακομα κι οταν οδηγουσα σε αλλους οδηγους...δεν θα σου πω τα κλασικα κανε κατι δημιουργικο,υπομονη κτλπ 
αλλα το οτι εχεις το δικαιωμα να εισαι και ετσι και δεν χρειαζεται να δειχνεις κατι αλλο απο αυτο που νιωθεις διαβασα και αλλα ποστ σου δεν χρειαζεται να νιωθεις ενοχη για την συμπεριφορα σου εχουμε και τις μαυρες μας καποιες στιγμες αν δεν το καταλαιβουν οι δικοι μας ανθρωποι τοτε τι στο καλο?

παντως μην αυτομαστιγωνεσαι αν μπορεις δεξου το και αυτο...

----------


## elisabet

> ελισαβετ καλησπερα..με συγχωρεις που περνω το θαρρος να απαντησω αλλα ταυτιζομαι με αυτα που λες και εγω σπαζομαι με μικροπραγματα και μεχρι πριν απο μερικες μερες εβγαζα τα νευρα μου σε οποιον εβρισκα ακομα κι οταν οδηγουσα σε αλλους οδηγους...δεν θα σου πω τα κλασικα κανε κατι δημιουργικο,υπομονη κτλπ 
> αλλα το οτι εχεις το δικαιωμα να εισαι και ετσι και δεν χρειαζεται να δειχνεις κατι αλλο απο αυτο που νιωθεις διαβασα και αλλα ποστ σου δεν χρειαζεται να νιωθεις ενοχη για την συμπεριφορα σου εχουμε και τις μαυρες μας καποιες στιγμες αν δεν το καταλαιβουν οι δικοι μας ανθρωποι τοτε τι στο καλο?
> 
> παντως μην αυτομαστιγωνεσαι αν μπορεις δεξου το και αυτο...


Καλησπερα καβ...σ ευχαριστώ που πήρες το θάρρος γιατί η απάντηση σου κ μόνο ήταν ικανή να κάνει τα νευρά μου κλάματα με την μια.

α εγώ δεν έχω δικαίωμα να χω τις μαύρες μου και να μην θέλω κανέναν, μόνο οι άλλοι το χουν αυτό. Εγώ πρέπει να συνεχίζω να κάνω τον καραγκιόζη ο, τι κι αν γίνει κι αν δεν τον κάνω φταίω. Αν σταματήσω εγώ δεν δουλεύει τίποτα, μπορεί να σταματήσει κ η γη να κινείται,δεν ξέρω, μπορεί να φταίξω και σε αυτό. Εγώ πρέπει όλοι οι άλλοι να ναι αχ και βαχ κ εγώ να προσπαθώ να τους φτιάξω την διάθεση, η δική μου δεν έχει ανάγκη, μια χαρά είμαι αντέχω.

----------


## Kavkaz12

οχι καλη μου πως δεν εχεις το δικαιωμα ανθρωπος εισαι οχι μηχανη...
δεν χρειαζεται να γινονται τα πραγματα καταναγκαστικα χρειαζεται να παραδεχομαστε κιολας ως που ειναι τα ορια μας καλο ειναι να φροντιζεις τους αλλους και η ανιδιοτελεια αλλα πρωτα απ ολα ειναι ο εαυτος σου να τον φροντιζεις και να ακους τα συναισθηματα σου..αλλιως μετα μνησικακουμε πρωτα με τον εαυτο μας και μετα με τους αλλους και θυμος+μνησικακια δεν ειναι και πολυ ευχαριστα συνοδευονται απο ενα καρο ψυχοσωματικα...

με συγχωρεις αν αυτα που εγραψα σε εκαναν να κλαψεις...

----------


## elisabet

> οχι καλη μου πως δεν εχεις το δικαιωμα ανθρωπος εισαι οχι μηχανη...
> δεν χρειαζεται να γινονται τα πραγματα καταναγκαστικα χρειαζεται να παραδεχομαστε κιολας ως που ειναι τα ορια μας καλο ειναι να φροντιζεις τους αλλους και η ανιδιοτελεια αλλα πρωτα απ ολα ειναι ο εαυτος σου να τον φροντιζεις και να ακους τα συναισθηματα σου..αλλιως μετα μνησικακουμε πρωτα με τον εαυτο μας και μετα με τους αλλους και θυμος+μνησικακια δεν ειναι και πολυ ευχαριστα συνοδευονται απο ενα καρο ψυχοσωματικα...
> 
> με συγχωρεις αν αυτα που εγραψα σε εκαναν να κλαψεις...


Τι να συγχωρέσω;Να σε ευχαριστήσω πρέπει βρε καβ, καμουφλαρισμένος πόνος είναι ο θυμός κι είναι καλό να βγαίνει.
Μου λείπει ο πατέρας μου γαμώτο...όλο σκέφτομαι να τώρα αν ήταν εδώ αυτός θα ήξερε τι να μου πει να με ηρεμήσει, αν ήταν εδώ αυτό δεν θα συνέβαινε, αν ήταν εδώ αυτος θα χειριζόταν καλύτερα το τάδε...

Έχεις παρατηρήσει πως όταν είσαι σε αυτό το μουντ που σου φταίνε όλα σου τυχαίνουν κι όλο αναποδιές; Μάλλον τις προκαλούμε με κάποιο τρόπο αλλά όταν το σκέφτομαι μετά, μου φαίνεται αστείο. Να τώρα επειδή είχα νεύρα ξέχασα την σίτα στη μπαλκονόπορτα, μπήκε μέσα ένα τεράστιο έντομο, δεν τόλμησα καν να δω ακριβώς τι είναι κι έχω εγκλωβιστεί στο άλλο δωμάτιο γιατί φοβάμαι να βγω. Εντελώς γελοία.

----------


## Kavkaz12

δεν εισαι γελοια εχεις χιουμορ...αχχαχαχααχαχ γελασα με το σκηνικο με το εντομο...

ισχυει οταν ειμαι και εγω σε τετοιο μουντ συμβαινουν αναποδιες που συνηθως τις προκαλω εγω γενικα εχω την ταση να κανω λιγο ανω κατω την ζωη μου...
παντως εγω ειμαι πεπεισμενος πως εχεις δυνατη προσωπικοτητα εχω ματια και βλεπω ακομα και τωρα που δεν εισαι καλα εχεις την δυναμη να βοηθησεις συμφορουμιτες...
αλλα και οι δυνατες προσωπικοτητες χρειαζονται λιγο αναπαυλα...

----------


## elisabet

> δεν εισαι γελοια εχεις χιουμορ...αχχαχαχααχαχ γελασα με το σκηνικο με το εντομο...
> 
> ισχυει οταν ειμαι και εγω σε τετοιο μουντ συμβαινουν αναποδιες που συνηθως τις προκαλω εγω γενικα εχω την ταση να κανω λιγο ανω κατω την ζωη μου...
> παντως εγω ειμαι πεπεισμενος πως εχεις δυνατη προσωπικοτητα εχω ματια και βλεπω ακομα και τωρα που δεν εισαι καλα εχεις την δυναμη να βοηθησεις συμφορουμιτες...
> αλλα και οι δυνατες προσωπικοτητες χρειαζονται λιγο αναπαυλα...


χαχαχα Θα σε κάνω να γελάσεις περισσότερο
Σχεδιάζω την απόδραση μου, πρέπει να μπω στο δωμάτιο που είναι το τρομερό έντομο να πάρω τα κλειδιά του αυτοκινήτου. Έχω καταστρώσει σχέδιο, θα σκεπαστώ ολόκληρη με σεντόνι και θα τρέξω, το χω ξανακάνει με μια ακρίδα, μπορεί να πεθάνω αν με ακουμπήσει ακρίδα.

Να σαι καλά για τα καλά σου λόγια βρε συ καβ, περνάς και συ ζόρια κι είσαι απτις αδυναμίες μου εδώ μέσα  :Smile: 
Σ αφήνω, πάω για την αποστολή μπας και βγω καμιά βόλτα

Α, κάπου είδα ότι κάνεις διατροφή, πρόσεχε με την χήμο τώρα, μη ζορίζεσαι πολύ, τρώγε, θα τα χάσεις μετά τα κιλά , να παίρνεις βιταμίνες φουλ τώρα  :Smile:

----------


## Kavkaz12

αχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ...να σαι καλα βρε ελισαβετ...
αντε καλη βολτουλα να περασεις καλα...

----------


## Ορέστης

Εχουν σπασει τα νευρα μου και ποναει το κεφαλι μου. Δεν ξερω τι φταει.

----------


## ioannis2

Χρόνια πολλά με υγεία και χαρά σε ολους και όλες τους ξεχασμένους - ξεχασμενες απο ολους τους υπολοιπους, Μαρία, Μάριο, Παναγιώτη, Παναγιωτα κλπ πως σας λένε πίσω απ τα Νικ νειμ. Να στε και ολοι μαζί να μαστε καλά!

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Πάλι ξύπνησα μεσημέρι ενώ κοιμήθηκα νωρίς.....Δεν θα στρώσω ποτέ πρόγραμμα με τα χάπια;Δε θέλω να χάνω όλη την μέρα...πφφφφ

----------


## Kavkaz12

σκεφτομαι οτι η ζωη ειναι μικρη και πρεπει να κινητοποιηθω...να βρω μια δουλεια και να μπω σε μια ταξη....γενικα σαν ανθρωπος βαριεμαι πολυ ευκολα και μπαινω σε κατασταση κενου...

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> σκεφτομαι οτι η ζωη ειναι μικρη και πρεπει να κινητοποιηθω...να βρω μια δουλεια και να μπω σε μια ταξη....γενικα σαν ανθρωπος βαριεμαι πολυ ευκολα και μπαινω σε κατασταση κενου...


Τελείωσε με το καλό τη θεραπεία σου,να πάρεις και λίγο τα πάνω σου από τις παρενέργειες και μετά θα έρθουν και τα υπόλοιπα..Στο εύχομαι ολόψυχα.

----------


## Kavkaz12

νοσηρη φαντασια να σαι καλα ευχαριστω για τις ευχες και εγω ευχομαι τα καλυτερα για σενα....αυτο περιμενω ναι μετραω τις μερες που θα τελειωσει...

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> νοσηρη φαντασια να σαι καλα ευχαριστω για τις ευχες και εγω ευχομαι τα καλυτερα για σενα....αυτο περιμενω ναι μετραω τις μερες που θα τελειωσει...


Θα τελειώσει αγόρι μου,δεν έμειναν πολλές μερούλες...

----------


## YokoChoco

Αυτό που σκέφτομαι, είναι να φορέσω την υπερ-ηρωϊκή στολή μου, και να σώσω τον κόσμο, αυτόν τον εικονικό, από το ψέμα της πραγματικότητας!
Yoko..
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g2ZR...twdUC&index=13

----------


## Georgewww

Σκέφτομαι ότι δεν υπάρχουν γυναίκες που να νοιάζονται για τον σύντροφό τους παρά μόνο για την πάρτη τους, το πώς θα βολευτουν πως θα κάνουν τα γούστα τους οπότε σημασία έχει μόνο το χρήμα, η "κοινωνική θέση" και πόσο καλό σκυλάκι είναι, ... Αηδία ... Sad but true. 
Σήμερα κέρδισε η καταναλωτική μανία, τσαντάκια μπλουζάκια , ταξιδακια, βραχιολακια, παπουτσάκια και έχασε η συντροφικότητα, συναίσθηση, στοργικοτητα, ενότητα και θυσία.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Σκέφτομαι ότι δεν υπάρχουν γυναίκες που να νοιάζονται για τον σύντροφό τους παρά μόνο για την πάρτη τους, το πώς θα βολευτουν πως θα κάνουν τα γούστα τους οπότε σημασία έχει μόνο το χρήμα, η "κοινωνική θέση" και πόσο καλό σκυλάκι είναι, ... Αηδία ... Sad but true. 
> Σήμερα κέρδισε η καταναλωτική μανία, τσαντάκια μπλουζάκια , ταξιδακια, βραχιολακια, παπουτσάκια και έχασε η συντροφικότητα, συναίσθηση, στοργικοτητα, ενότητα και θυσία.


Μη τσουβαλιαζεις Γιώργο δεν είμαστε όλες ετσι

----------


## YokoChoco

Σκέφτομαι συχνά την μάχη με τον ''κακό'' μου εαυτό, με τους ''δαίμονες'' μου υπαρκτούς και μη.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EOBsObAhJ6M

----------


## Kavkaz12

ωραιος ο Venom στην καινουρια ταινια εχει πλακα...

----------


## george1520

εγώ ακούω αυτο: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ww9N...&start_radio=1

άσχετο αλλα ήθελα να το πω!  :Smile:

----------


## Kavkaz12

ελισαβετ καλησπερα πως εισαι σημερα?

----------


## elisabet

> ελισαβετ καλησπερα πως εισαι σημερα?


Καλα ειμαι καβ, ευχαριστώ
τι στο καλό, σεληνιάζομαι μαλλον  :Smile: 

Πέρα απτην πλάκα έχω καταλάβει πως επειδή ζορίζομαι γενικώς από πολλά αυτή την περίοδο, έχω γίνει κάπως υπερευαίσθητη... απ όπου και να με ακουμπήσεις πονάει. Πράγματα που πριν τα περνούσα στο ντουκου χωρίς να δώσω πολύ σημασία, τώρα με πονάνε

----------


## Kavkaz12

οπως το πες θα συμφωνησω μαλλον ζοριζεσαι...και εγω το παθαινω οταν πιεζομαι με ενοχλουν τα παντα και γενικα ειμαι πιο νευρικος..

----------


## elisabet

> οπως το πες θα συμφωνησω μαλλον ζοριζεσαι...και εγω το παθαινω οταν πιεζομαι με ενοχλουν τα παντα και γενικα ειμαι πιο νευρικος..


ειναι πολλά που έχουν πέσει μαζί και πρέπει να λυθούν άμεσα και έχω πνιγεί λίγο γιαυτό το παθαίνω. Και δεν ζητάω κάποιος να μου τα λύσει, μπορώ να τα κουμαντάρω και μόνη μου απλά πού και πού θέλω λίγο χώρο να αναπνεύσω και λίγη κατανόηση.

Ο πατέρας μου είχε έναν μαγικό τρόπο όταν ερχόταν τα δύσκολα κι έκανα και καμιά βλακεία να μου λέει "έλα, όλα καλά θα πάνε, μια χαρά τα καταφέρνεις" και μου λείπει αυτός ο μόνιμος "υποστηρικτής" τώρα που συνεννοούμασταν με τα μάτια.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

καθε μερα που περνα θα κανω τα παντα για να τους επιστρεφω το σεβασμο που μου διχνουν.

----------


## akis1

να μην ξαναπάω ποτε σε νοσοκομείο...........

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εδω και καιρο προσπαθουν με απιστευτη λυσα να ξεχαρβαλωσουν οτιδηποτε φοραω και χρησιμοποιω επειδη επηρεασε τη μοδα και αυτο δε συμβαδιζει με τα γουστα πολυτελειας τους δεν εχω καταλαβει ακομα πως την εχουν δει ετσι και πως νομιζουν οτι θα αλαξω προτημισεις και θα βαλω και θα φορεσω οτι θελουν αυτοι προκειμενου να προοθησουν οτι τους αρεσει και οτι γουσταρουν αυτοι μηπως νομιζουν οτι οτι κανω ειναι ιδιοκτησια τους? η μηπως νομιζουν οτι τωρα που εγινα αλτσχαιμερ οπως νομιζουν οτι θα γινω πιο δεκτικος στις εξουσιαστικες συμπεριφορες τους εχουν μαθει να χειριζονται ατομα κακης νοημοσυνης και ειναι παρακαλομαθημενοι απ οτι βλεπω..

----------


## Ορέστης

Εγινε αυτο που φοβομουν. Εκανα καποιες οδοντιατρικες εργασιες και επιδεινωθηκαν οι εμβοες μου. Ειναι αδυνατον να κοιμηθω. Δεν ειναι τρομερη η επιδεινωση οπως αυτη που ειχα το Μαρτη, αλλα ειναι υπεραρκετη για να μην επιτρεπει τον υπνο. Θελω να πιστευω οτι δε θα ειναι μονιμο. Δε με νοιαζει πια να χασω τις διακοπες, μονο να μη βουιζουν τοσο τα αυτια μου. Ισως πρεπει να παρω λιγη κορτιζονη παλι.

----------


## Badhusband

Το πόσο θα 'θελα να ξαναγίνω 17

----------


## Ορέστης

Πηρα λιγο μεντρολ αλλα δεν βοηθησε.

----------


## Kavkaz12

πλακωθηκα σε μονοζυγο διζυγο τωρα μπανακι και θα μαι αφρος.... :Big Grin:

----------


## akis1

πείτε μου ποσο τρελός είμαι...... ήπια πριν λίγο τριπλό espresso για να πάθω κρίση πανικού..... και έχω πάθει κρησάρα αυτή την στιγμή.....! ταχυπαλμία ζαλάδα σπασμούς.... και προσπαθώ να ηρεμήσω χωρίς να πάρω κανένα ηρεμιστικό..... εδώ θα φανεί το ποσο δυνατός είμαι....  :Wink:

----------


## Ορέστης

Ειμαι πολυ στενοχωρημενος γιατι δεν ξερω αν θα καλυτερεψει το βουητο στα αυτια

----------


## Ορέστης

Ο αδερφος μου 20 χρονια με εμποδιζε να παω διακοπες, τωρα θελει να τις κανονισει αυτος για μενα, να παω μαζι του, να παω σε ενα φιλο του, να παω εκει που προτιμα αυτος κλπ...

----------


## Ορέστης

Στα 40 μου δεν εχω δικαιωμα να μην εχω καποιον απο πανω μου. Τι νοημα εχει η ζωη τοτε;

----------


## Ορέστης

Οταν παρεμποδιζεις εναν ενηλικα να ειναι ανεξαρτητος και του επιβαλλειςωτην κηδεμονια σου το κανεις για το καλο του. Επειδη τον αγαπας πολυ! Αυτος διακοπαρει απι τα 23 του απο τοτε που πεθανε ο παππους μας και εκανε τη συμφωνια με τον πατερα μου για το σπιτι. Ποιος τον κηδεμονευε τοτε; Ποιον ρωτησε που θα παει; Γιατι εχει δικαιωμα ο 23+ να πηγαινει οπου γουσταρει και ο 40 οχι;

Καταλαβαινετε τι μου εχουν κανει σε αυτην την οικογενεια; Πρεπει να πανε φυλακη ολοι. Τελευταια στιγμη ορμανε και με γεμιζουν φοβιες και ενοχες για να μου βαλουν τρικλοποδια. Οταν ημουν 32 προσπαθουσε να με πεισει οτι ειμαι ανικανος να παρω το λεωφορειο και να παω στη θαλασσα γιατι ειχα χρονια να το κανω. Το παρουσιαζε σαν ενα πανδυσκολο και ριψοκινδυνο κατορθωμα. Θελει ψυχιατρο αυτος ο ανθρωπος, ναι ή οχι; Τι λετε εσεις;

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

τη περιοδο που νομιζαν οτι η νοημοσυνη μου μετριαστηκε καταλαβα πολα απο οσα ακουγα και σε οσους αναφερομαι καταλαβαινουν τι ενοω στη συνεχεια το καταλαβαν οτι το αντιληφθηκα και μαζευτικαν ομως ηταν πολυ αργα γιατι δεν τους εφταναν τα απανοτα λαθη που εκαναν παλιοτερα και μου ανοιξαν τα ματια τωρα εκαναν και αλλα για να μου τα ανοιξουν ακομα περισσοτερο

----------


## Ορέστης

Ηρθε το καθικι την ωρα που κοιταζα τα δωματια και με ποτισε δηλητηριο. Επιτηδες. Δε θα πας πουθενα σου λεει. Εδω μεσα σπιτι θα σε εχουμε κλεισμενο, θα σε τρελανουμε, και θα σου βγαλουμε αναπηρικη συνταξη, να τη μασαμε εμεις.

----------


## Kavkaz12

εχω πιει 4 καφεδες εχω κανει κρυο ντους και ακομα σερνομαι...δεν θα το κρυψω εχω σκεφτει μεχρι και να σταματησω την χημειο....εχουν μεινει 25 μερες..

----------


## elisabet

> εχω πιει 4 καφεδες εχω κανει κρυο ντους και ακομα σερνομαι...δεν θα το κρυψω εχω σκεφτει μεχρι και να σταματησω την χημειο....εχουν μεινει 25 μερες..


Κουράγιο καβ....25 μερούλες είναι, θα περάσουν και μετά θα σαι περδίκι. Είναι βασικό να γίνει σωστά η θεραπεία τώρα.

Παίρνε όσο περισσότερες βιταμίνες μπορείς, ο οργανισμός εξαντλείται απτην χήμο γιατί δυσκολεύεται να απορροφήσει τις θρεπτικές ουσίες από τις τροφές. Συζήτα το με τον γιατρό σου, να σου πει τι πρέπει να τρως... δε νομίζω πως ο καφές βοηθάει.

----------


## elisabet

Ορέστη προχωράς το θέμα με τις διακοπές παρολα αυτά; Εκλεισες τίποτα;

----------


## Kavkaz12

ευχαριστω ελισαβετ...τα χω συζητησει οτι μου χει πει τα κανω και τηρω ακριβως την θεραπεια..απλως νιωθω κομματια

----------


## elisabet

> ευχαριστω ελισαβετ...τα χω συζητησει οτι μου χει πει τα κανω και τηρω ακριβως την θεραπεια..απλως νιωθω κομματια


Να επιμείνεις ότι νιώθεις κομμάτια, μπορεί να σου προτείνει τίποτα συμπληρώματα ή κάτι που να βοηθήσει τελοσπάντων. Οι γιατροί έχουν την τάση, επειδή έχουν συνηθίσει να κάνουν αυτή την δουλειά, να γίνονται λίγο γαιδούρια με τις παρενέργειες. Ας γίνεις λίγο γκρινιάρης δεν πειράζει. Μόνο χάπια είναι η θεραπεία ή και ενέσιμη;

----------


## Kavkaz12

3 χαπια την ημερα μαζι τα περνω και τα 3

----------


## elisabet

> 3 χαπια την ημερα μαζι τα περνω και τα 3


Κατάλαβα... θέλει υπομονή, ξέρω δεν έχεις, αλλά θα περάσει. Σκέψου πως σε έναν μήνα από τώρα θα ναι παρελθόν αυτά.
Απλά να σαι προσεκτικός και να αναφέρεις λεπτομερώς όλες τις παρενέργειες που παρατηρείς στον γιατρό σου, ας τον πρηζεις δεν παθαίνει τίποτα. Είναι σωτήριες οι χημο για περιπτώσεις όπως η δική σου αλλά θέλουν προσοχή μεγάλη.

----------


## Kavkaz12

ε ενταξει θελω δεν θελω θα κανω υπομονη 25 μερες ακομα..

----------


## Ορέστης

Σημερα αισθανομαι πολυ καλυτερα σε σχεση με χτες. 





> Ορέστη προχωράς το θέμα με τις διακοπές παρολα αυτά; Εκλεισες τίποτα;


Δεν εχω καταληξει. Εχω εντοπισει 2-3 συμπαθητικες πανσιον. Το αγχος και οι ανασφαλειες με κανουν να σκεφτομαι το χειροτερο σεναριο για την καθε περιπτωση. Στη μια λεω θα κανουν φασαρια, στην αλλη θα ειναι καταθλιπτικα. Κλεινω τα ματια στα θετικα. Παιζει να την παθω οπως περσι που με επιασε τρομος και το ακυρωσα τελευταια στιγμη. Το πληρωσα βεβαια το χειμωνα, ολη η πικρια για τις χαμενες ευκαιριες συσσωρευτηκε μεσα μου, ενιωθα απαισια, μετα ηρθαν και οι ενοχλητικοι γειτονες, επαθα την κριση πανικου κλπ κλπ....
Δεν ξερω τι θα γινει φετος. Με εχουν βοηθησει παιδια απο το ιντερνετ - ολοι εσεις. Εχω κανει και ενα σωρο αγορες, καπελα, παπουτσια...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Με εχει τσακισει το αγχος, λεω να τελειωσουν οι κωλοδιακοπες να ησυχασω. 
Ο αδερφος μου δε με πιεσε σημερα, ισως γιατι ολη νυχτα χτες περπαταγα στο σπιτι και εβριζα. Αναχωρησε, με αγχος και αυτος.

----------


## Ορέστης

Πριν μια εβδομαδα ενιωθα να πνιγομαι. Ηθελα να φυγω αυθημερον, να βρεθω σε μια εξοχη, να αναπνευσω καθαρο αερα, να κολυμπησω, να δω ομορφες υπαρξεις. Μετα τον οδοντιατρο χαλασε πολυ η διαθεση μου, εκανα σκεψεις αυτοκτονιας. Με αρρωστησε και λιγο η κορτιζονη. Μετα σπαστηκα απο κατι μπατσους που με παρενοχλησαν γιατι γυρναω μονος μου τη νυχτα. Σχεδον εβαλα τα κλαματα απο την αδικια. Πριν μου βαλει αμφιβολιες ο αδερφος μου ειχα ηδη χασει το ενδιαφερον για τα πραγματα που επιθυμω και ειναι ευχαριστα. Πως εγινε τοσο γρηγορα αυτη η αλλαγη, μεσα σε λιγες μερες;
Φανταστειτε εχω αγορασει καινουριο κινητο (γιατι χαλασε το παλιο) και δεν το εχω βγαλει απο το κουτι του να το δω, δε με ενδιαφερει καθολου.

----------


## Ορέστης

Aν εχει περιεργεια κανεις, εκλεισα την πανσιον αλλα δεν εκλεισα τα εισιτηρια. Εχω ετοιμαδει τη βαλιτσα μου, αλλα δεν εχω κανενα κινητρο να παω. Τουλαχιστον δεν εχω πια το δικαιωμα να κατηγορω τους αλλους για τη μοιρα μου. Και αυτο ωφελος ειναι.

----------


## thlimenamatia

πως γινεται η διαγραφη λογαριασμου εδω; θεωρω οτι δεν υπαρχει κανενας λογος να ειμαι στο site. το προβλημα μου το ειπα και δεν βλεπω βελτιωση. χρησιμες οι συμβουλες μερικων αλλα δεν θελω να συνεχισω αλλο εδω.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

επειδη βλεπω καπιους τελευταια που δε ξερουν τι αλλο να κανουν για να μου πανε κοντρα κατ αρχην να τους πω οτι εγω παπουτσια δε σκοπευω να ξαναγορασω οποτε ας τα στολισουν για να τα χαζευω απ εξω απ τις βιτρινες καλες αγορες τους ευχομαι.  :Smile:

----------


## YokoChoco

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vpJ8ol1KNxg

Σκέφτομαι ότι ίσως δεν είμαι μόνος, και ότι παρά το σκοτάδι που μερικές φορές με τυλίγει, θα καταφέρω να ξανοιχτώ στο φώς...!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Ορέστης

Λοιπόν παιδιά τα κατάφερα. Βρίσκομαι σε ένα νησί.  :Smile: 

Υπάρχει όμως πρόβλημα. Περνάω απαίσια. Η πανσιόν που μένω είναι χάλια. Το δωμάτιο βράζει απ' τη ζέστη το μεσημέρι και το απόγευμα. Το στρώμα είναι πέτρα. Κάτω από το μπαλκόνι περνάει δρόμος και ακούγονται οι γουρούνες. Και από την άλλη πλευρά ακούγονται τα τζιτζίκια. Έβαλα ωτασπιδες για να κοιμηθω λίγες ώρες. Γενικά το μέρος είναι καταθλιπτικό.

----------


## V for vendetta

> Λοιπόν παιδιά τα κατάφερα. Βρίσκομαι σε ένα νησί. 
> 
> Υπάρχει όμως πρόβλημα. Περνάω απαίσια. Η πανσιόν που μένω είναι χάλια. Το δωμάτιο βράζει απ' τη ζέστη το μεσημέρι και το απόγευμα. Το στρώμα είναι πέτρα. Κάτω από το μπαλκόνι περνάει δρόμος και ακούγονται οι γουρούνες. Και από την άλλη πλευρά ακούγονται τα τζιτζίκια. Έβαλα ωτασπιδες για να κοιμηθω λίγες ώρες. Γενικά το μέρος είναι καταθλιπτικό.


Μήπως να βρεις κάτι άλλο; Ή το έχεις προπληρωσει; Τώρα για τα τζιτζίκια δε νομίζω να γίνεται κάτι.

----------


## Ορέστης

> Μήπως να βρεις κάτι άλλο; Ή το έχεις προπληρωσει; Τώρα για τα τζιτζίκια δε νομίζω να γίνεται κάτι.


Όχι δεν έχω προπληρώσει ευτυχώς. Θα πάω κάπου αλλού, αν και στο μπάτζετ μου, ούτε αυτό θα είναι καλό, αλλά τι να κάνουμε...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

συνεχως διαμορφωνουν τις αποψεις του κοσμου με τεχνασματα σα να τους λενε το Α γιατι ξερουν οτι θα σκεφτουν το Β και δε παει καν το μυαλο τους οτι οσα σκεφτονται ειναι πληρως προβλεψημα πχ οταν βλεπεις στο δρομο μια μπουλντοζα να σου κλεινει το δρομο ειναι αναμενομενο οτι θα σκεφτεις το αντιθετο καπως ετσι εξουσιαζουν τους ανθρωπους λεγοντας τους ασπρο για να σκεφτουν μαυρο ενω δεν εχουν ιδεα τι συμβαινει

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

οπως λεει το ονομα γρηγορης αρχισε στα γρηγορα κατεβατα των κατεβατων δοξασι κυριε αληλουια

----------


## thlimenamatia

δυστυχως περναω αλλη μια μερα πολυ δυσκολα. δεν μπορω να μην δεν κλαιω. ασταματητα. την σκεφτομαι συνεχεια. μου λειπει η αγκαλια της οι βολτες μαζι ετσι να περπαταμε μονο η μυρωδια της ο τροπος που κοιταει. μου λειπει να μην κοιμαμαι μαζι της. η σχεση μας. να μην την νιωθω διπλα μου. με στεναχωρει αρκετα πολυ. ποναει ολο το κεφαλι απο το κλαμα. εμετους. δεν μπορω να την ξεπερασω. αλλα ουτε και να το απαλυνω. χειροτερα καθε μερα. πιστευω δεν θα μπορεσω να κανω οτιδηποτε αλλο μετα απο αυτην. ουτε φλερτ ουτε φαση ουτε φιλι ουτε καν να κοιταξω αλλο ατομο δεν θελω. ουτε καν να το σκεφτω. θελω να ειμαι μονο μαζι της και μακαρι να την βαριομουν μακαρι να ημουν μαζι της και να περνουσε ολη αυτη η κατασταση και ας χωριζαμε ετσι. τελος παντων δεν βλεπω λυση.

----------


## Kavkaz12

Κουράγιο αδερφέ οι χωρισμοί είναι πακέτο το ξέρω...

----------


## Kavkaz12

Παρανοια...

----------


## thlimenamatia

οταν πηγα πανεπιστημιο πηγαινα σε μια εκκλησια και μιλουσαμε με τον πατερ. μας ειχε μιλησει και θυμαμαι με υπερβολικο ζηλο για τον μαξιμο βαρβαρη. σε σημειο που πιστεψαμε πολλοι οτι επρεπε να κανουμε κατι για να περιμενουμε την δευτερα παρουσια 25η μαρτιου 2018 με το παλαιο. μας εκανε να στειλουμε με φαξ υπευθυνες δηλωσεις να μην δεχτουμε την καρτα του πολιτη. θυμαμαι στο κεπ να μας ρωτανε αν οντως ισχυει κατι τετοιο τοτε με την καρτα και να απανταμε οτι ετσι μας ειπε να κανουμε ο πατερ. πολυ πλανη. ο καθενας να κοιταει τον εαυτο του. να πιστευει οπου και οπως θελει. μονο να προσεχουμε. επισης απο οταν πηγαιναμε στον ιδιο πνευματικο αρχισε μια ψυχραδα απεναντι μου. δεν θελω να πιστεψω οτι μπορει να συζητησαν το οτι μου αρεσουν οι γυναικες. ευτυχως βρηκα εναν αλλον πνευματικο πιο ανθρωπινο. εκοψα καθε επαφη με τον ιερεα. εμαθα οτι τον εδιωξαν απο εκεινη την εκκλησια και τον πηγαν σε αλλη.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

τι της εχεις βρει δε μπορω να καταλαβω.. γραφεις και εδω ετσι και αλλιως δεν εισαι και ντιπ μονος.

----------


## YokoChoco

Τι σκέφτομαι;
Ότι παρά τους απόκρυφους φόβους μου, κρύβω βαθιά μέσα στην καρδιά μου ένα υπερ-ηρωικό άνδρα έτοιμο να νικήσει τις Σκύλλες και τις Χάρυβδες του (ίσως και όχι τόσο) μάταιου τούτου κόσμου.  :Wink:

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

απο οτι βλεπω εκτος του οτι επαναλαμβανουν τα ιδια ακριβως λαθη που εκαναν στο προηγουμενο επεισοδειο ενω υποτιθετε ειναι *αλαγμενοι* φαινονται οτι θα μηχανευτουν οτιδηποτε κολπο προκειμενου να με δουλεψουν οπως νομιζουν μονο που αυτη τη φορα τους υποσχομαι οτι θα γινω πολυ πιο αμεσως απο πριν και θα απαντω κατευθυαν.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

σιγουρα εχω γινει πολυ συμπαθης με τις πεποιθησεις μου στα πολυκαταστηματα και το τροπο που ψωνιζω σηκωστε τα ολα και μετα γεια χαρα νταν  :Smile:  δηλαδη με το ζορι θα συμετασχω στην υπερκαταναλωση? τοσους πελατες εχουν ετσι και αλλιως.η θα λογοκρινουν το τροπο που ψωνιζω μηπως? δε θα μου πουν αυτοι τι θα ψωνισω αυτο να το χωνεψουν.

----------


## elisabet

Kavkaz πώς είσαι; Πώς πάει η θεραπεία;

----------


## elisabet

> Λοιπόν παιδιά τα κατάφερα. Βρίσκομαι σε ένα νησί. 
> 
> Υπάρχει όμως πρόβλημα. Περνάω απαίσια. Η πανσιόν που μένω είναι χάλια. Το δωμάτιο βράζει απ' τη ζέστη το μεσημέρι και το απόγευμα. Το στρώμα είναι πέτρα. Κάτω από το μπαλκόνι περνάει δρόμος και ακούγονται οι γουρούνες. Και από την άλλη πλευρά ακούγονται τα τζιτζίκια. Έβαλα ωτασπιδες για να κοιμηθω λίγες ώρες. Γενικά το μέρος είναι καταθλιπτικό.


Μπράβο που τα κατάφερες και πήρες την απόφαση να πας!!!
Είναι πολύ μεγάλο βήμα αυτό που έκανες και δεν ψάρωσες από τις φοβίες και τις ανασφάλειες!

Τα υπόλοιπα που λες διορθώνονται. Ελπίζω να βρήκες αλλού και να περνάς καλύτερα..
Αλλά να ξέρεις είναι και το τίμημα του να παίρνουμε αποφάσεις και την ευθύνη τους. Μπορεί να μας βγει , μπορεί και όχι..

Το σημαντικό είναι οιτ τόλμησες να κάνεις το βήμα και δεν άκουσες την φωνή που σου έλεγε να μείνεις καθηλωμένος στο σπίτι.

----------


## Vox

> πως γινεται η διαγραφη λογαριασμου εδω; θεωρω οτι δεν υπαρχει κανενας λογος να ειμαι στο site. το προβλημα μου το ειπα και δεν βλεπω βελτιωση. χρησιμες οι συμβουλες μερικων αλλα δεν θελω να συνεχισω αλλο εδω.


Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να διαγράψεις το λογαριασμό σου. Μπορείς απλά να μη συμμετέχεις, ή να μην παρακολουθείς καν τις συζητήσεις. Πού ξέρεις, μπορεί στο μέλλον να αλλάξεις γνώμη.

Αν όμως πραγματικά επιθυμείς διαγραφή, νομίζω ότι πρέπει να επικοινωνήσεις με τους διαχειριστές.

----------


## thlimenamatia

> Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να διαγράψεις το λογαριασμό σου. Μπορείς απλά να μη συμμετέχεις, ή να μην παρακολουθείς καν τις συζητήσεις. Πού ξέρεις, μπορεί στο μέλλον να αλλάξεις γνώμη.
> 
> Αν όμως πραγματικά επιθυμείς διαγραφή, νομίζω ότι πρέπει να επικοινωνήσεις με τους διαχειριστές.


σε ευχαριστω για την απαντηση δεν ξερω αληθεια τι να κανω γενικα και πουθενα. δεν βρισκω ηρεμια πουθενα ουτε να κανω οτιδηποτε.

----------


## Vox

> σε ευχαριστω για την απαντηση δεν ξερω αληθεια τι να κανω γενικα και πουθενα. δεν βρισκω ηρεμια πουθενα ουτε να κανω οτιδηποτε.


Εργάζεσαι αυτό τον καιρό; Αν ναι, είσαι ευχαριστημένη; Από χόμπι και άλλες δραστηριότητες, πώς τα πηγαίνεις;

----------


## elis

Εχω ενα φιλαρακι 20 χρονων εγω ειμαι 40 μπορει να ειναι και γιοσ μου του ειπα δουλευα εκανα εχω λεφτα να σασ δωσω δε πιστευε τιποτα ηταν εξυπνοσ αυτοσ κι εγω ο βλακασ οχι δε δουλεψεσ εκανεσ απατη κλπ και παει μια γκομενιτσα που τον γουσταρει και του λεει αυτοσ γυρνουσε δουλευε οτι ηθελε εκανε και γαμουσε κι εσυ του λεει επαιζεσ βιντεοπαιχνιδια ποιοσ ειναι μαγκασ του λεει κι ετσι ξυπνησε ο γιοσ μου αυτα και φιλακια και το μυαλο ειναι τα παντα

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ολα αυτα τα παιδια που τοσα χρονια σκιζονται να βοηθουν και να προστατευουν τα μεγαλωνουν συμφωνα με τις αρχες τις φιλοσοφιας αυτου του πλανητη που πιες ειναι? η υπονομευση της αληθειας το να μη γνωριζεις ποιος εισαι και ποια ειναι η αληθεια για τους γυρω σου οσπου οταν μια μερα πετυχουν το σκοπο τους δηλαδη να μην εχουν ιδεα για τον εαυτο τους θα γινουν απολυτα πιστοι στη φιλοσοφια αυτης της γης.

----------


## Κύκνος

Σκέφτομαι ότι ίσως αν έκανα ότι μου ζητούσε να ήμασταν ακόμα μαζί...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

οταν ο οπιοσδηποτε κανει τη συνηδειτη επιλογη να παραχωρισει σχεδον τα παντα για να γινει ευχαριστος σε ολους χωρις να τον ενδιαφερει απολυτως τιποτα αλλο σε αυτο το ψευτικο πληνητη που ζουμε ματριξ ειναι σα να κανει τη συνειδητη επιλογη να ζει για παντα στο ψεμα αυτο και αυτο δεν ειναι θρησκοληψια αλλα η καθαρη αληθεια αν καποιους τους εκνευριζει ας προσεχαν.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

μεχρι τωρα ακομα δεν εχω καταλαβει ποιοι νομιζουν οτι ειναι αυτοι που θα πουν σε μενα τι θα φορεσω και τι θα φαω και τι θα ψωνισω και αν πραγματι εχουν πετυχει κατι ως τωρα ειναι να με κανουν εξαλο και ανυποχωρητο.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ειναι αδυνατο να γινει καπιος αντικειμενο θαυμασμου απ ολους χωρις να ειναι προσανατολισμενος προς το σκοταδι σε αυτο το πλανητη

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Σκέφτομαι ότι ίσως αν έκανα ότι μου ζητούσε να ήμασταν ακόμα μαζί...


Δε κάνουμε ότι μας ζητάνε κάνουμε ότι μπορούμε και θέλουμε. Σε καμία περίπτωση δε κάνουμε τπτ με το ζορι

----------


## Κύκνος

> Δε κάνουμε ότι μας ζητάνε κάνουμε ότι μπορούμε και θέλουμε. Σε καμία περίπτωση δε κάνουμε τπτ με το ζορι


Καλημέρα και καλό μήνα!  :Smile: 

Δεν ξέρω, απ' όσα μου λέτε κι απ' όσα θυμάμαι όταν ανατρέχω στο παρελθόν νομίζω πως έχω λίγο τη νοοτροπία του θύματος, καταλαβαίνεις πώς το εννοώ;

----------


## elis

Παιδακια βρηκα τον γιο μου και την κορη μου ειναι αναρχικοι σαν κι εμενα θα παρουν και κατι λεφτα απο τισ ελιεσ που εχω ευχαριστω για ολα gyus τωρα μπορω να πεθανω ευχαριστω

----------


## Kavkaz12

> Kavkaz πώς είσαι; Πώς πάει η θεραπεία;


καλησπερα ελισαβετ μια χαρα παει μου εχουν μεινει 2 εβδομαδες ακριβως...

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Καλημέρα και καλό μήνα! 
> 
> Δεν ξέρω, απ' όσα μου λέτε κι απ' όσα θυμάμαι όταν ανατρέχω στο παρελθόν νομίζω πως έχω λίγο τη νοοτροπία του θύματος, καταλαβαίνεις πώς το εννοώ;


Εννοείς οτι δε λες ευκολα οχι και δε χαλας χατηρια;

----------


## elisabet

> καλησπερα ελισαβετ μια χαρα παει μου εχουν μεινει 2 εβδομαδες ακριβως...


χαίρομαι  :Smile:  
άντε κοντεύεις, να ξεμπερδεύεις και με αυτό!

----------


## Kavkaz12

Ελισάβετ εσύ πως είσαι όλα καλά;

----------


## Κύκνος

> Εννοείς οτι δε λες ευκολα οχι και δε χαλας χατηρια;


Εξαρτάται από το τι μου είναι ο κάθε άνθρωπος, για παράδειγμα σε συγγενείς και φίλους δεν κάνω ότι κι αν ζητήσουν αν είναι κάτι που δεν θέλω αλλά του συγκεκριμένου ανθρώπου δυσκολευόμουν να του αρνηθώ πράγματα (όχι λόγω του ότι η σχέση μας ήταν ερωτική αλλά γιατί ήταν αυτός που ήταν κι έκανε πολλά για μένα) και δέχτηκα αρκετά πράγματα που δεν ήθελα πραγματικά...

----------


## elisabet

> Ελισάβετ εσύ πως είσαι όλα καλά;


Καλα είμαι, ενταξει την παλευω  :Smile: 
έχουν αρχίσει και μπαίνουν ορισμένα πράγματα στην σειρά οπότε μπορώ να χαλαρώσω λίγο

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Εξαρτάται από το τι μου είναι ο κάθε άνθρωπος, για παράδειγμα σε συγγενείς και φίλους δεν κάνω ότι κι αν ζητήσουν αν είναι κάτι που δεν θέλω αλλά του συγκεκριμένου ανθρώπου δυσκολευόμουν να του αρνηθώ πράγματα (όχι λόγω του ότι η σχέση μας ήταν ερωτική αλλά γιατί ήταν αυτός που ήταν κι έκανε πολλά για μένα) και δέχτηκα αρκετά πράγματα που δεν ήθελα πραγματικά...


Όλοι λίγο πολλοι έχουμε έρθει στη θέση αυτή και εχουμε κάνει κάποιες υποχωρήσεις. Απλα να κάνεις υποχωρήσει ως εκει που μπορείς και να μη πιεζεσαι

----------


## YokoChoco

Ρε παιδιά, εγώ σκέφτομαι να είχα λέει λιγότερα προβλήματα, περισσότερα λεφτά και ένα σπορ διθέσιο Ferrari να τρέχω στην παραλιακή... αλλά που τέτοια τύχη? Φαντασίωσεις....

----------


## Κύκνος

> Όλοι λίγο πολλοι έχουμε έρθει στη θέση αυτή και εχουμε κάνει κάποιες υποχωρήσεις. Απλα να κάνεις υποχωρήσει ως εκει που μπορείς και να μη πιεζεσαι


Σ' ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση, με κάνει να νιώθω καλύτερα...  :Smile:

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Σ' ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση, με κάνει να νιώθω καλύτερα...


Χαιρομαι κυκνακι μου πραγματικα!!

----------


## thlimenamatia

νομιζω πως μερικα θεματα εδω μεσα εχουν ξεφυγει εξευτελιστικα. εχουνε μπερδεψει την ψυχολογια με καθετι.

----------


## Constantly curious

> νομιζω πως μερικα θεματα εδω μεσα εχουν ξεφυγει εξευτελιστικα. εχουνε μπερδεψει την ψυχολογια με καθετι.


Νομιζω οτι λεξεις κλειδια εχουν γινει το #στυση, #ψαχνω να μαμησω #ποσο συχνα το κανετε και με ποιες στασεις. Να φωναξουμε μια ειδικη σεξολογο να παρει θεση. Ποιος ειναι απο εμας εδω ειδικος να μιλησει για παρεκλισεις ; Βρισκω λογικα τα νηματα περι σεξουαλικοτητας οταν βολευει καποιους να ειμαστε μονο straight. Οχι δεν ειναι ολοι straight. Τωρα τα ξεκαρφωτα ερωτηματα που ουδεις μπορει να λυσει ή επαναλαμβανονται ξανα και ξανα εχουν γινει γραφικα.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Που ειστε ρε παιδια; εχουμε χαθεί τελείως

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Που ειστε ρε παιδια; εχουμε χαθεί τελείως


Τρεχουμε girl

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Τρεχουμε girl


Μωρε και εγώ γι αυτό δε μπαίνω
Οι υπολοιποι; που ειναι;

----------


## Georgewww

Μωρέ να χαίρεστε αν τα μόνα θέματα και προβλήματα είναι σεξ και γκομενικα και γενικά πιο ακίνδυνα, καλό είναι αυτό. Ίσως το καλοκαιράκι έκανε την ψυχολογία καλύτερη  :Smile: 

Τώρα που θα μπει χειμώνας μας βλέπω όλους με τα μούτρα κάτω 

Ετοιμαστείτε, βάλτε φούμο και αλεξίσφαιρα για τις μάχες  :Smile:  (με την καλή έννοια)

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Μωρέ να χαίρεστε αν τα μόνα θέματα και προβλήματα είναι σεξ και γκομενικα και γενικά πιο ακίνδυνα, καλό είναι αυτό. Ίσως το καλοκαιράκι έκανε την ψυχολογία καλύτερη 
> 
> Τώρα που θα μπει χειμώνας μας βλέπω όλους με τα μούτρα κάτω 
> 
> Ετοιμαστείτε, βάλτε φούμο και αλεξίσφαιρα για τις μάχες  (με την καλή έννοια)


Γιατί καλε; εμενα ο χειμώνας ειναι το καλύτερο μου... Με το που σπαει η ζέστη ξεκινάω να ξεπορτιζω

----------


## Georgewww

> Γιατί καλε; εμενα ο χειμώνας ειναι το καλύτερο μου... Με το που σπαει η ζέστη ξεκινάω να ξεπορτιζω


Κι εμένα μου αρέσει. Και τα ρούχα που φοράμε ( άντρες γυναίκες) μου αρέσουν πιο πολύ, αλλά οι πιο πολλοί/πολλές θέλουν καλοκαίρι. Πάντα μου την έσπαγε, χαχα ρούχα, ζέστη ιδρώτας βρωμιά κόσμος κτλ 

Βέβαια περιμένεις κατά Οκτώβριο να κάνει λίγο κρύο, Ελλάδα είμαστε.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Κι εμένα μου αρέσει. Και τα ρούχα που φοράμε ( άντρες γυναίκες) μου αρέσουν πιο πολύ, αλλά οι πιο πολλοί/πολλές θέλουν καλοκαίρι. Πάντα μου την έσπαγε, χαχα ρούχα, ζέστη ιδρώτας βρωμιά κόσμος κτλ 
> 
> Βέβαια περιμένεις κατά Οκτώβριο να κάνει λίγο κρύο, Ελλάδα είμαστε.


Ναι και εγώ κάπως έτσι είναι.εντάξει ας μην έχει κρύο να μην έχει τόσο ήλιο και ζέστη. Να μπορώ να κυκλοφορησω σαν άνθρωπος. Με εβγαλε με το ζορι ο κολλητός να πάμε σε ενα πανηγύρι και μιλαμε δεν αντεχα απο την μποχα των ανθρώπων. Δυστυχώς εχω πολυ δυνατή όσφρηση

----------


## Georgewww

> Ναι και εγώ κάπως έτσι είναι.εντάξει ας μην έχει κρύο να μην έχει τόσο ήλιο και ζέστη. Να μπορώ να κυκλοφορησω σαν άνθρωπος. Με εβγαλε με το ζορι ο κολλητός να πάμε σε ενα πανηγύρι και μιλαμε δεν αντεχα απο την μποχα των ανθρώπων. Δυστυχώς εχω πολυ δυνατή όσφρηση


Δηλαδή μη κλάσει κανένας δίπλα σου, είσαι και νευρική τσαμπουκαλου, την έκατσε. Χαχα 

Μη τα ξαναλέω , επαρχία και μάλιστα βόρεια, δροσιά με λίγους ανθρώπους, παράδεισος 

Έλα πες την αλήθεια, δε σου τη σπάνε κι εσένα κάποιοι που μοιάζουν (ή προσποιούνται) κάπως άνετοι, σε ακουμπάνε χωρίς λόγο σχεδόν τρίβονται σα να μη το καταλαβαίνουν (όντως νομίζω δε το καταλαβαίνουν) σε λερώνουν ή σε πατάνε χαχα περνάνε και καλά (λογικό αφού αυτός είναι που ενοχλεί και δε τον ενοχλεί κανείς )

Σκέφτομαι να τυλιχτω με ηλεκτροφόρο σύρμα για να μη πλησιάζει κανείς χαχα

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Δηλαδή μη κλάσει κανένας δίπλα σου, είσαι και νευρική τσαμπουκαλου, την έκατσε. Χαχα 
> 
> Μη τα ξαναλέω , επαρχία και μάλιστα βόρεια, δροσιά με λίγους ανθρώπους, παράδεισος 
> 
> Έλα πες την αλήθεια, δε σου τη σπάνε κι εσένα κάποιοι που μοιάζουν (ή προσποιούνται) κάπως άνετοι, σε ακουμπάνε χωρίς λόγο σχεδόν τρίβονται σα να μη το καταλαβαίνουν (όντως νομίζω δε το καταλαβαίνουν) σε λερώνουν ή σε πατάνε χαχα περνάνε και καλά (λογικό αφού αυτός είναι που ενοχλεί και δε τον ενοχλεί κανείς )
> 
> Σκέφτομαι να τυλιχτω με ηλεκτροφόρο σύρμα για να μη πλησιάζει κανείς χαχα


Αυτο το παθαινω μόνο στα μεσα μεταφοράς αλλα δε με ενοχλεί εκτός αν ειναι κανας βρωμιλος.

----------


## Numenor

Σκέψεις με βασανίζουν, καιρό είχε να μου κάνει επίσκεψη και η αϋπνία, σε λίγο θα έρθουν και οι τύψεις μέσα στο παιχνίδι.....
Σκέφτομαι πως άφησα να με πάρει από κάτω και δεν το είδα να έρχεται, πως για μια ακόμα φορά επαναπαύτηκα ενώ θα έπρεπε να ήμουν σε εγρήγορση.....

Σκόρπιες σκέψεις από έναν άυπνο το πρωί με συντροφιά έναν καφέ.....

Καλή σας μέρα .

----------


## elisabet

Σκέφτομαι ότι ήρθε μια πολύ καλή εξέλιξη για τα επαγγελματικά μου που περίμενα χρόνια και ενώ χαίρομαι, η χαρά μου μένει μισή

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Σκέφτομαι ότι ήρθε μια πολύ καλή εξέλιξη για τα επαγγελματικά μου που περίμενα χρόνια και ενώ χαίρομαι, η χαρά μου μένει μισή


Γιατί μένει μισή ενώ την περιμενες χρόνια;

----------


## Remedy

> Γιατί μένει μισή ενώ την περιμενες χρόνια;


γιατι δεν μπορει να την μοιραστει με τον πατερα της

----------


## Ορέστης

> Μπράβο που τα κατάφερες και πήρες την απόφαση να πας!!!
> Είναι πολύ μεγάλο βήμα αυτό που έκανες και δεν ψάρωσες από τις φοβίες και τις ανασφάλειες!
> 
> Τα υπόλοιπα που λες διορθώνονται. Ελπίζω να βρήκες αλλού και να περνάς καλύτερα..
> Αλλά να ξέρεις είναι και το τίμημα του να παίρνουμε αποφάσεις και την ευθύνη τους. Μπορεί να μας βγει , μπορεί και όχι..
> 
> Το σημαντικό είναι οιτ τόλμησες να κάνεις το βήμα και δεν άκουσες την φωνή που σου έλεγε να μείνεις καθηλωμένος στο σπίτι.


Έχεις δίκιο. Τελικά όσα φοβόμουν αντιμετωπίζονται. Οι διακοπές μου ήταν ταλαιπωρία κούραση και απογοήτευση. Ίσως στην ηλικία μου είναι αργά για να ζήσω αυτα που θέλω. Τώρα αυτά που μου έλεγαν οι γονεις μου περί κινδύνων για να μου απαγορευσουν να πάω στο χωριό μου για διακοπές ήταν φυσικά μπαρουφες. Απλά ο πατέρας μου σκεφτόταν αυτά που κάνουν οι νέοι στο νησί, που διασκεδάζουν, που ερωτεύονται, που γελάνε και ένιωθε μεγάλο φθόνο στη σκέψη να τα κάνω εγώ. Εμένα έπρεπε να με έχει σπίτι για να με εξευτελίζει και να με κάνει να αισθάνομαι δυστυχισμένος γιατί αυτό μου "αρμοζε".

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> γιατι δεν μπορει να την μοιραστει με τον πατερα της


Πολυ λυπηρό να χάνεις γονεις.. Αλλα ο χρόνος ειναι ο καλύτερος γιατρός..

----------


## Remedy

> Πολυ λυπηρό να χάνεις γονεις.. Αλλα ο χρόνος ειναι ο καλύτερος γιατρός..


σιγουρα...

----------


## elisabet

> Πολυ λυπηρό να χάνεις γονεις.. Αλλα ο χρόνος ειναι ο καλύτερος γιατρός..


Μπα...τελικά αυτό με τον χρόνο κι ότι είναι γιατρός είναι μεγάλη μαλακία. 

Τίποτα δεν γιατρεύει ο χρόνος, ίσα ίσα όσο περνάει ο καιρός τόσο περισσότερο σου λείπει ο άλλος. 

Απλά συνηθίζεις να ζεις με τον πόνο νομίζω. Γίνεσαι πιο ανθεκτικός στον πόνο κάπως

----------


## thlimenamatia

ο χρονος ειναι βλακεια. δε γιατρευει. σταματαει εκει που ησουν ευτυχισμενος με ατομα δικα σου. μετα απλα περναει κυλαει. ωρες μερες μηνες χρονια. και εσυ θα νιωθεις τα ιδια εκτος απο καποιους που εχουν δυνατοτητα να ξεπερασουν καταστασεις. και μεγαλο μπραβο τους. ολοι μεσα μας ειμαστε ξεχωριστοι. ισως να εχουμε κοινα σημεια αλλα καπου θα διαφερουμε.

----------


## elisabet

> ο χρονος ειναι βλακεια. δε γιατρευει. σταματαει εκει που ησουν ευτυχισμενος με ατομα δικα σου. μετα απλα περναει κυλαει. ωρες μερες μηνες χρονια. και εσυ θα νιωθεις τα ιδια εκτος απο καποιους που εχουν δυνατοτητα να ξεπερασουν καταστασεις. και μεγαλο μπραβο τους. ολοι μεσα μας ειμαστε ξεχωριστοι. ισως να εχουμε κοινα σημεια αλλα καπου θα διαφερουμε.


Όλοι μπορούμε να ξεπερνάμε, δεν είναι ικανότητα κάποιων μόνο. 
Μαθαίνουμε να ζούμε και με τις απώλειες και με όλα.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

..........................................

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2GO8vrbvHY

----------


## thlimenamatia

υπαρχει λογος δημοσια να αναφερουμε ποτε αυνανιζομαστε τον τροπο το ποτε κανουμε σεξ τον τροπο παλι; λιγο εμετικο. ευτυχως υπαρχει και εδω το μπλοκ. αλλα υποτιθεται εδω μεσα αναφερομαστε συζηταμε για το καθετι που επηρεαζει την ψυχολογια μας νομιζω. δεν ξερω ισως ειμαι λαθος.

----------


## Constantly curious

> υπαρχει λογος δημοσια να αναφερουμε ποτε αυνανιζομαστε τον τροπο το ποτε κανουμε σεξ τον τροπο παλι; λιγο εμετικο. ευτυχως υπαρχει και εδω το μπλοκ. αλλα υποτιθεται εδω μεσα αναφερομαστε συζηταμε για το καθετι που επηρεαζει την ψυχολογια μας νομιζω. δεν ξερω ισως ειμαι λαθος.


Σημασια εχει οτι μπορουμε να εκφρασουμε οτι δεν μας αρεσει. Απο την αλλη πλευρα θα ακουστει το " μη με διαβαζεις " και παει λεγοντας. Κατανοω οτι οι ανδρες οι πιο εσωστρεφεις δεν τα συζητουν με κανεναν λογω ντροπης συνηθως και ισως για αυτο εδω γινεται κουβεντα. Το οτι ξεχυλωνει ομως απο ενα σημειο και μετα ειναι "καπως". Τεσπα.

----------


## Vox

> υπαρχει λογος δημοσια να αναφερουμε ποτε αυνανιζομαστε τον τροπο το ποτε κανουμε σεξ τον τροπο παλι; λιγο εμετικο. ευτυχως υπαρχει και εδω το μπλοκ. αλλα υποτιθεται εδω μεσα αναφερομαστε συζηταμε για το καθετι που επηρεαζει την ψυχολογια μας νομιζω. δεν ξερω ισως ειμαι λαθος.


Μήπως αναφέρεσαι στο θέμα του Πάνου στην ενότητα της σεξουαλικότητας; Θα ξέρεις λοιπόν ότι οι άντρες δεν μπορούν να αυνανιστούν χωρίς στύση. Και η στυτική δυσλειτουργία είναι σε ποσοστό 100% ολέθρια για την αντρική ψυχολογία. Όλα αυτά είναι αλληλένδετα.

----------


## Constantly curious

Vox Συγνωμη που παιρνω τον λογο αντι για την κοπελα που ρωτας αλλά εδω και καιρο μπαινει πχ ενα μελος. Γραφει βλεπω porn δε μου σηκωνεται τερμα αλλά κανω με τη δικη μου κοπελα κανονικα. Σημερα δοκιμασα για 5η πχ φορα κ δεν ηταν 100% στυση. ( κοινη λογικη ποσες φορες να τεντωθει ;;; ) μπαινει αλλο μελος κοριτσακι εφηβεια ρωταει αν θα πειραξει αν θα κανει διεισδυση μονη της. Ξανα μπαινει με 2ο προφιλ ρωταει τα ιδια. Ξανα αρχιζει αλλο μελος περι οργανου_πεους. Υπαρχουν τοσες πληροφοριες πληροφοριες για τη λειτουργια του ανδρικου μοριου στο νετ. Οποτε δεν κολλαει το ποσους ποντους θα φτασει στον καθεναν. Τα παλικαρια που λογω αγωγης ουτε καν εχουν στυση εχουν χιλλια δικια κατ εμε να μπουν να μιλησουν κ αν δεν θελουν δημοσια με πμ να ρωτησουν αν καποιοι αλλοι σε συνεργασια με ψυχιατρο βρηκαν λυση. Αλλα φτανει. Εμενα προσωπικα μου φαινεται περιεργο. Πες με συντηρητικη.

----------


## thlimenamatia

ναι αυτα ολα ηθελα να πω. και ναι αν υπαρχει πια τοσο πολυ σοβαρο προβλημα μπορει να αναφερθει με πιο κομψο τροπο η εστω να στειλουν πμ σε μελη με ιδια θεματα. δεν ειναι αναγκη να ξεφτελιζουμε τοσο ωραιες εννοιες με χυδαιοτητες. αυτο θελω να πω.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εγω εβλεπα μια σχεδον καθημερηνα που ηξερα οτι ηταν ιδια με αυτη που εγραφε και αφου ειχα μαθει και το ονομα της απ το φβ αυτο μου αρκει για να μαντεψω τα παντα απλα οι ανθρωποι σε αυτο το πλανητη εχουν μαθει οτι η αληθεια δε λεγετε ποτε ετσι και εγω παριστανω οτι παω με τα νερα τους.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

αν τυχαινει να διαβαζεις και εσυ το φορουμ ξερεις φυσικα τι μας χειροκροτει  :Smile:  σε αποτρελανα καθε φορα που περναγα απο κει αλλα τι να κανουμε ειμαι σε αποστολη

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Μπα...τελικά αυτό με τον χρόνο κι ότι είναι γιατρός είναι μεγάλη μαλακία. 
> 
> Τίποτα δεν γιατρεύει ο χρόνος, ίσα ίσα όσο περνάει ο καιρός τόσο περισσότερο σου λείπει ο άλλος. 
> 
> Απλά συνηθίζεις να ζεις με τον πόνο νομίζω. Γίνεσαι πιο ανθεκτικός στον πόνο κάπως


Αυτο ήθελα να σου γράψω ότι με τον χρόνο αποδέχεσαι. Εχασα πριν 7 χρονια τον έρωτα της ζωής μου. Μπορεί να μην ήταν συγγενής αλλα ηταν πολυ σημαντικός για μενα..Πλέον μη μπορώντας να κάνω κάτι αλλο εχω αποδεχτεί ότι απλά δεν υπάρχει. Μη πιστεύοντας σε θρησκείες παρακαλάω να υπάρχει κάποια συνέχεια μετα τον θάνατο και κάποια στιγμή να τον ξαναδώ. Ειναι το μονο που μου δίνει παρηγοριά γιατί ακομα και 7 χρόνια μετά, ακομα πονάει οτι έφυγε. Ίσως ποτε ο χρόνος να μη σε γιατρέψει, κάποια στιγμή όμως, απλα θα το αποδεχτείς και απλα θα μάθεις να ζεις με αυτό αλλα η αλήθεια ειναι οτι παντα θα σου λείπει και θα τον σκέφτεσαι και θα πονας, και ειναι και το φυσιολογικό οταν χάνεις ενα ατομο που αγαπας. Κουράγιο.. Και σε σένα και σε όποιον εχει ζήσει κάποια απώλεια.

----------


## elisabet

> Αυτο ήθελα να σου γράψω ότι με τον χρόνο αποδέχεσαι. Εχασα πριν 7 χρονια τον έρωτα της ζωής μου. Μπορεί να μην ήταν συγγενής αλλα ηταν πολυ σημαντικός για μενα..Πλέον μη μπορώντας να κάνω κάτι αλλο εχω αποδεχτεί ότι απλά δεν υπάρχει. Μη πιστεύοντας σε θρησκείες παρακαλάω να υπάρχει κάποια συνέχεια μετα τον θάνατο και κάποια στιγμή να τον ξαναδώ. Ειναι το μονο που μου δίνει παρηγοριά γιατί ακομα και 7 χρόνια μετά, ακομα πονάει οτι έφυγε. Ίσως ποτε ο χρόνος να μη σε γιατρέψει, κάποια στιγμή όμως, απλα θα το αποδεχτείς και απλα θα μάθεις να ζεις με αυτό αλλα η αλήθεια ειναι οτι παντα θα σου λείπει και θα τον σκέφτεσαι και θα πονας, και ειναι και το φυσιολογικό οταν χάνεις ενα ατομο που αγαπας. Κουράγιο.. Και σε σένα και σε όποιον εχει ζήσει κάποια απώλεια.


Δύσκολο να χάνεις έρωτα, καμιά σημασία δεν έχει που δεν ήταν συγγενής.

Έχουν υπάρξει κι άλλες απώλειες στην ζωή μου. Στα 13 μου χάσαμε στην οικογένεια ένα άτομο από τροχαίο. Αυτό ήταν το πρώτο μεγάλο σοκ. Παρόλο που τότε δεν είχα ακριβώς συναίσθηση του θανάτου και τι σημαίνει, έκανα χρόνια να το ξεπεράσω. Κόλλησα στην φάση της άρνησης για πολύ καιρό. 'Εκανα πολλά χρόνια να ξανανέβω σε μηχανή. Στα 19 μου ήρθε η επόμενη απώλεια, πάλι τροχαίο, πάλι πολύ αγαπημένο πρόσωπο και κοντινό. Ίδιο μοτίβο, άρνηση και φουλ θυμός. Τα έβαλα με Θεούς και δαίμονες, δεν ήθελα να ακούω κανέναν. 

Τώρα νομίζω είναι η πρώτη φορά που αντιμετωπίζω θάνατο πιο "φυσιολογικά", πενθώντας. Βοήθησε το ότι δεν ήταν τόσο ξαφνικός κι από το πουθενά όσο οι προηγούμενοι. Μάλλον ο πατέρας μου, μου έκανε κι αυτό το "δώρο" φεύγοντας, μου άφησε λίγο χρόνο για να το δεχτώ πιο εύκολα. Με άφησε να πάρω μια ιδέα από την συνέχεια που θα ερχόταν αναπόφευκτα αν δεν έφευγε εγκαίρως και έφτασα να παραδεχτώ πως είναι καλύτερα που έφυγε όπως έφυγε όσο κι αν εγωιστικά θα τον ήθελα κι άλλο.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Δύσκολο να χάνεις έρωτα, καμιά σημασία δεν έχει που δεν ήταν συγγενής.
> 
> Έχουν υπάρξει κι άλλες απώλειες στην ζωή μου. Στα 13 μου χάσαμε στην οικογένεια ένα άτομο από τροχαίο. Αυτό ήταν το πρώτο μεγάλο σοκ. Παρόλο που τότε δεν είχα ακριβώς συναίσθηση του θανάτου και τι σημαίνει, έκανα χρόνια να το ξεπεράσω. Κόλλησα στην φάση της άρνησης για πολύ καιρό. 'Εκανα πολλά χρόνια να ξανανέβω σε μηχανή. Στα 19 μου ήρθε η επόμενη απώλεια, πάλι τροχαίο, πάλι πολύ αγαπημένο πρόσωπο και κοντινό. Ίδιο μοτίβο, άρνηση και φουλ θυμός. Τα έβαλα με Θεούς και δαίμονες, δεν ήθελα να ακούω κανέναν. 
> 
> Τώρα νομίζω είναι η πρώτη φορά που αντιμετωπίζω θάνατο πιο "φυσιολογικά", πενθώντας. Βοήθησε το ότι δεν ήταν τόσο ξαφνικός κι από το πουθενά όσο οι προηγούμενοι. Μάλλον ο πατέρας μου, μου έκανε κι αυτό το "δώρο" φεύγοντας, μου άφησε λίγο χρόνο για να το δεχτώ πιο εύκολα. Με άφησε να πάρω μια ιδέα από την συνέχεια που θα ερχόταν αναπόφευκτα αν δεν έφευγε εγκαίρως και έφτασα να παραδεχτώ πως είναι καλύτερα που έφυγε όπως έφυγε όσο κι αν εγωιστικά θα τον ήθελα κι άλλο.


Στο συγκεκριμένο θεμα σε νιώθω απολυτα. Ήμουν σε άρνηση παρα πολλα χρονια. Ειχα την τύχη και την ατυχία να δουλεύει στο στενό μου και περνουσα ακομα καθε μερα απο το μαγαζί με την ελπίδα οτι θα τον δω.. Μου πηρε παρα πολυ καιρο να συνειδητοποίησω ότι δε θα τον δω ξανά. Δεν ειχα βίωση ξανα απώλεια, εκτός απο τους παππούδες μου αλλα ηταν μεγάλη άνθρωποι οποτε και το πηρα φυσιολογικα. Ο γιαννης όμως ηταν 35.και έφυγε τελείως ξαφνικά ενα βράδυ στον ύπνο του.. Σοκ.. Μονο σοκ νιώθω ακομα. Για τις μηχανες πάντως το βρίσκω λογικό να φοβάσαι. Εγω δεν εχω χασει καποιον σε τροχαιο αλλα παλι φοβάμαι να ανεβαίνω γιατί ξέρω καλα οτι δεν φτάνει να προσέχει ο οδηγός. Συνήθως οι αλλοι κάνουν την γκάφα και δεν υπολογίζουν καθόλου τις μηχανες. Να προσέχεις λοιπόν και πάντα με κρανος ακομα και σε κοντινές αποστασεις.

----------


## elisabet

> Στο συγκεκριμένο θεμα σε νιώθω απολυτα. Ήμουν σε άρνηση παρα πολλα χρονια. Ειχα την τύχη και την ατυχία να δουλεύει στο στενό μου και περνουσα ακομα καθε μερα απο το μαγαζί με την ελπίδα οτι θα τον δω.. Μου πηρε παρα πολυ καιρο να συνειδητοποίησω ότι δε θα τον δω ξανά. Δεν ειχα βίωση ξανα απώλεια, εκτός απο τους παππούδες μου αλλα ηταν μεγάλη άνθρωποι οποτε και το πηρα φυσιολογικα. Ο γιαννης όμως ηταν 35.και έφυγε τελείως ξαφνικά ενα βράδυ στον ύπνο του.. Σοκ.. Μονο σοκ νιώθω ακομα. Για τις μηχανες πάντως το βρίσκω λογικό να φοβάσαι. Εγω δεν εχω χασει καποιον σε τροχαιο αλλα παλι φοβάμαι να ανεβαίνω γιατί ξέρω καλα οτι δεν φτάνει να προσέχει ο οδηγός. Συνήθως οι αλλοι κάνουν την γκάφα και δεν υπολογίζουν καθόλου τις μηχανες. Να προσέχεις λοιπόν και πάντα με κρανος ακομα και σε κοντινές αποστασεις.


Αυτό που περιγράφεις είναι φυσιολογικό, έχει να κάνει και με την συνήθεια. Είναι λογικό όταν είχες συνηθίσει να τον βλέπεις σε ένα συγκεκριμένο μέρος, να νομίζεις πως θα τον δεις ξανά. Το ζω και τώρα με τον πατέρα μου αυτό. Ακούω ήχο μηχανής αυτοκινήτου και νομίζω πως είναι αυτός. Ή ξεχνιέμαι στα ψώνια, πάω στα μαγαζιά και κοντεύω να του ψωνίσω αυτά που ξέρω πως του άρεσαν.

Τότε δεν ήμουν έτσι, ήμουν σε πλήρη άρνηση όχι μόνο του γεγονότος αλλά και της ύπαρξης αυτών των ατόμων στην ζωή μου. Ήταν λες και είχα βάλει ένα χ. Δεν ήθελα να μιλώ για αυτούς, δεν αναφερόμουν ποτέ σε περιστατικά που είχαν γίνει και ήταν παρόντες... γενικά παρίστανα πως δεν τους ήξερα και δεν πονάω. Αυτό νομίζω δεν ήταν φυσιολογικό. Σε νορμάλ συνθήκες μάλλον θα χρειαζόμουν ψυχοθεραπεία τότε για να μπορέσω να το διαχειριστώ σωστά. Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν να μην ξανανέβω σε μηχανή από την πρώτη περίπτωση και να κονομήσω ένα ψυχοσωματικό πρόβλημα από την δεύτερη.

Τώρα δεν τις φοβάμαι πια τις μηχανές. Προσέχω βέβαια, αλλά δεν τις φοβάμαι. Και το ψυχοσωματικό με ξέχασε.

----------


## Κύκνος

Μιας και μιλάτε για απώλειες ας πω κι εγώ κάτι που με ταλαιπωρεί... Το είχα γράψει τότε που συνέβη αλλά δεν το έχω ξεχάσει... Έχει περάσει περίπου ένας χρόνος που ένας συμμαθητής και γείτονας μου αυτοκτόνησε... Συγκλονίστηκα, ήταν τραγικό, ήταν ακόμα νέο παιδί, στην ηλικία μου... Ακόμα δεν το έχω χωνέψει και μερικές φορές νομίζω ότι θα τον δω ή όποτε μου βγαίνει το όνομα του στο facebook (επειδή γράφω τα πρώτα γράμματα του ονόματος του ψάχνοντας κάτι τυχαία, δεν μπαίνω στο προφίλ του σκόπιμα) δεν το χωράει το μυαλό μου ότι έφυγε έτσι...
Επίσης ένας λόγος πέρα από το ότι γνωριζόμασταν που με συγκλόνισε είναι κι οι δικές μου απόπειρες στο παρελθόν... Με έχει φοβίσει ότι ίσως να ξαναέρθει και για μένα κάποια στιγμή που δεν θ' αντέξω άλλο και θα το ξαναπροσπαθήσω... Θα ήθελα να μπορούσα να είμαι σίγουρη ότι δεν θα ξανασυμβεί ποτέ αλλά δεν είμαι κι αυτή η αμφιβολία με ταλαιπωρεί...

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Αυτό που περιγράφεις είναι φυσιολογικό, έχει να κάνει και με την συνήθεια. Είναι λογικό όταν είχες συνηθίσει να τον βλέπεις σε ένα συγκεκριμένο μέρος, να νομίζεις πως θα τον δεις ξανά. Το ζω και τώρα με τον πατέρα μου αυτό. Ακούω ήχο μηχανής αυτοκινήτου και νομίζω πως είναι αυτός. Ή ξεχνιέμαι στα ψώνια, πάω στα μαγαζιά και κοντεύω να του ψωνίσω αυτά που ξέρω πως του άρεσαν.
> 
> Τότε δεν ήμουν έτσι, ήμουν σε πλήρη άρνηση όχι μόνο του γεγονότος αλλά και της ύπαρξης αυτών των ατόμων στην ζωή μου. Ήταν λες και είχα βάλει ένα χ. Δεν ήθελα να μιλώ για αυτούς, δεν αναφερόμουν ποτέ σε περιστατικά που είχαν γίνει και ήταν παρόντες... γενικά παρίστανα πως δεν τους ήξερα και δεν πονάω. Αυτό νομίζω δεν ήταν φυσιολογικό. Σε νορμάλ συνθήκες μάλλον θα χρειαζόμουν ψυχοθεραπεία τότε για να μπορέσω να το διαχειριστώ σωστά. Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν να μην ξανανέβω σε μηχανή από την πρώτη περίπτωση και να κονομήσω ένα ψυχοσωματικό πρόβλημα από την δεύτερη.
> 
> Τώρα δεν τις φοβάμαι πια τις μηχανές. Προσέχω βέβαια, αλλά δεν τις φοβάμαι. Και το ψυχοσωματικό με ξέχασε.


Ναι αυτό που περιγράφεις όντως δεν ειναι και τοσο φυσιολογική αντίδραση μαλλον όμως ηταν αμηνα του οργανισμού σου για να μην πονας παραπάνω. Πιστεύεις οτι καποια στιγμή θα τους δουμε; και αν ναι δεν είναι πολυ ανακουφιστηκο; ειναι το μονο που με παρηγορεί στο θεμα του θανάτου. Οτι μπορεί και να τον δω (γιατί εχω φοβια οπως εχω ξαναγραψει)

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Μιας και μιλάτε για απώλειες ας πω κι εγώ κάτι που με ταλαιπωρεί... Το είχα γράψει τότε που συνέβη αλλά δεν το έχω ξεχάσει... Έχει περάσει περίπου ένας χρόνος που ένας συμμαθητής και γείτονας μου αυτοκτόνησε... Συγκλονίστηκα, ήταν τραγικό, ήταν ακόμα νέο παιδί, στην ηλικία μου... Ακόμα δεν το έχω χωνέψει και μερικές φορές νομίζω ότι θα τον δω ή όποτε μου βγαίνει το όνομα του στο facebook (επειδή γράφω τα πρώτα γράμματα του ονόματος του ψάχνοντας κάτι τυχαία, δεν μπαίνω στο προφίλ του σκόπιμα) δεν το χωράει το μυαλό μου ότι έφυγε έτσι...
> Επίσης ένας λόγος πέρα από το ότι γνωριζόμασταν που με συγκλόνισε είναι κι οι δικές μου απόπειρες στο παρελθόν... Με έχει φοβίσει ότι ίσως να ξαναέρθει και για μένα κάποια στιγμή που δεν θ' αντέξω άλλο και θα το ξαναπροσπαθήσω... Θα ήθελα να μπορούσα να είμαι σίγουρη ότι δεν θα ξανασυμβεί ποτέ αλλά δεν είμαι κι αυτή η αμφιβολία με ταλαιπωρεί...


Εμενα η αυτοκτονία νέων παιδιων πάντα με στεναχωρεί και ας μη τους ξερω. Αυτοκτονησε ενας ιντερνετικος γνωστός σε ηλικία περίπου 20 ετών. Ειχε τραγικό θανατο δε, έπεσε απο γκρεμό. Κυκνακι μου η ζωή οσο κλισε και να σου ακουστεί ειναι όμορφη. Ζησε τη καθε στιγμή. Απολαυσε τις στιγμές με τα γατάκια και την οικογένειά και γενικά με όλους όσους αγαπάς. Ζουμε μονο μια φορα και δε κρατάει για πολυ. Γιατί να μη μπορουμε να ειμαι ευτυχισμένοι με αυτα που εχουμε; αλλοι άνθρωποι σκέψου οτι παλεύουν με τη ζωή τους και πάλι αντεχουν. Θελω να σου πω οτι αντέχουμε τα παντα. Προσπάθησε να τα επεξεργαζεσαι ολα μεσα σου..

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

τα πραγματα ηταν ετσι εξ αρχης απλα με το καιρο φανερωθηκαν και αυτο που συνηδειτοποιω κυριως ειναι η *τεραστια* αποκλιση αναμεσα σε αυτο που νομιζουν οι περισσοτεροι ως καλο και σε αυτο που ειναι καλο.

----------


## elisabet

> Ναι αυτό που περιγράφεις όντως δεν ειναι και τοσο φυσιολογική αντίδραση μαλλον όμως ηταν αμηνα του οργανισμού σου για να μην πονας παραπάνω. Πιστεύεις οτι καποια στιγμή θα τους δουμε; και αν ναι δεν είναι πολυ ανακουφιστηκο; ειναι το μονο που με παρηγορεί στο θεμα του θανάτου. Οτι μπορεί και να τον δω (γιατί εχω φοβια οπως εχω ξαναγραψει)


Όχι δεν πιστεύω πως θα τους δούμε.
Δεν πιστεύω πως με τον θάνατο τελειώνουν όλα, τελειώνει η μορφή ζωής μου ξέρουμε προφανώς, αλλά πιστεύω πως ο κάθε άνθρωπος κάτι αφήνει, με κάποιο τρόπο "ζει" μέσα από άλλους που αγάπησε και αγαπήθηκε και πως στο τέλος δεν χάνεται. Ίσως είναι κι αυτό παρηγοριά και μόνο αλλά πιστεύω πως ο πατέρας μου πχ με βλέπει και ξέρει πώς νιώθω, δεν πιστεύω πως επειδή πέθανε το σώμα του, χάθηκε κι ο ίδιος. Επειδή οι άνθρωποι δεν είμαστε μόνο το σώμα μας, είμαστε κυρίως το μέσα μας, οι ιδέες μας, τα συναισθήματα μας, οι αξίες μας...βλέπω το σώμα ως κάτι "δανεικό" και προσωρινό. Αν το σκεφτείς αυτό που μας λείπει όταν πεθαίνει κάποιος είναι η φυσική του παρουσία, το σώμα του, η μυρωδιά του, η φωνή του, το άγγιγμα του... αυτά είναι που χάνουμε, τα υπόλοιπα δεν χάνονται έτσι κι αλλιώς. Οπότε ότι θα τον δω κάποια στιγμή με την μορφή που τον ήξερα, δεν το πιστεύω.

Τι φοβία έχεις;

----------


## Κύκνος

> Εμενα η αυτοκτονία νέων παιδιων πάντα με στεναχωρεί και ας μη τους ξερω. Αυτοκτονησε ενας ιντερνετικος γνωστός σε ηλικία περίπου 20 ετών. Ειχε τραγικό θανατο δε, έπεσε απο γκρεμό. Κυκνακι μου η ζωή οσο κλισε και να σου ακουστεί ειναι όμορφη. Ζησε τη καθε στιγμή. Απολαυσε τις στιγμές με τα γατάκια και την οικογένειά και γενικά με όλους όσους αγαπάς. Ζουμε μονο μια φορα και δε κρατάει για πολυ. Γιατί να μη μπορουμε να ειμαι ευτυχισμένοι με αυτα που εχουμε; αλλοι άνθρωποι σκέψου οτι παλεύουν με τη ζωή τους και πάλι αντεχουν. Θελω να σου πω οτι αντέχουμε τα παντα. Προσπάθησε να τα επεξεργαζεσαι ολα μεσα σου..


Ο δικός μου φίλος πνίγηκε... Πως το κατάφερε δεν ξέρω... 
Όσο για μένα, πίστεψε με, προσπαθώ όσο μπορώ, δεν θέλω να ξαναγυρίσω στο παρελθόν αλλά μου έχει μείνει αυτή η πιθανότητα σαν φόβος, το έχω πει και στο γιατρό μου κι είπε ότι δεν μπορούμε να είμαστε σίγουροι για τα πάντα... Αλλά θα του το ξαναπώ γιατί με βασανίζει και μόνο η σκέψη όταν περνάει απ' το μυαλό μου έστω και για λίγο...

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Όχι δεν πιστεύω πως θα τους δούμε.
> Δεν πιστεύω πως με τον θάνατο τελειώνουν όλα, τελειώνει η μορφή ζωής μου ξέρουμε προφανώς, αλλά πιστεύω πως ο κάθε άνθρωπος κάτι αφήνει, με κάποιο τρόπο "ζει" μέσα από άλλους που αγάπησε και αγαπήθηκε και πως στο τέλος δεν χάνεται. Ίσως είναι κι αυτό παρηγοριά και μόνο αλλά πιστεύω πως ο πατέρας μου πχ με βλέπει και ξέρει πώς νιώθω, δεν πιστεύω πως επειδή πέθανε το σώμα του, χάθηκε κι ο ίδιος. Επειδή οι άνθρωποι δεν είμαστε μόνο το σώμα μας, είμαστε κυρίως το μέσα μας, οι ιδέες μας, τα συναισθήματα μας, οι αξίες μας...βλέπω το σώμα ως κάτι "δανεικό" και προσωρινό. Αν το σκεφτείς αυτό που μας λείπει όταν πεθαίνει κάποιος είναι η φυσική του παρουσία, το σώμα του, η μυρωδιά του, η φωνή του, το άγγιγμα του... αυτά είναι που χάνουμε, τα υπόλοιπα δεν χάνονται έτσι κι αλλιώς. Οπότε ότι θα τον δω κάποια στιγμή με την μορφή που τον ήξερα, δεν το πιστεύω.
> 
> Τι φοβία έχεις;


Αυτό που λες ειναι μια παρηγοριά. Εγω δεν εχω συμβιβαστεί με την ιδέα οτι καποτε θα πεθάνω.

----------


## Κύκνος

Αναρωτιέμαι αν θα πάψω ποτέ να φοβάμαι... Με ταλαιπωρεί τόσο πολύ αυτό...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

στην επομενη ζωη δε θα θυμουνται τιποτα αυτοι που θα ειναι εκει απο αυτη τη ζωη αφου το μυαλο τους ειναι υλη το αν θα ξερουν πιος υπηρξε πατερας τους δε το ξερω

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

αν και προσπαθω να δειξω καλη διαθεση αλλα μου εχουν κανει τοσα πολα που μου την εχω δωσει κανονικα και οσο περνανε τα χρονια δε σηκωνω κουβεντα χειροτερα απο πριν μεταμελεια φυσικα δε προκειται να υπαρξει και παριστανουν συνεχεια οτι δε καταλαβαινουν ταχαμ που ειναι το θεμα κανωντας τους ασχετους οπως παντα ομως οσα βλεπουν δε τα βλεπουν μονο αυτοι οπως νομιζουν μαζι τα βλεπουμε.

----------


## Constantly curious

Ακουω με προσηλωση !!! Επιτελους δωρεαν αναλυση. https://youtu.be/-NKDaEPAl0g

----------


## Vox

> Vox Συγνωμη που παιρνω τον λογο αντι για την κοπελα που ρωτας 
> ...
> Αλλα φτανει. Εμενα προσωπικα μου φαινεται περιεργο. Πες με συντηρητικη.


Αν εσύ έχεις ένα λόγο για να εξανίστασαι, τότε εγώ έχω δύο και τρεις (και δεν είμαι συντηρητικός). Απλά θεωρώ ότι στα πλαίσια συζητήσεων σε φόρουμ υποστήριξης, πολλά μπορεί να δούνε τα ματάκια μας. Έχει συμβεί στο παρελθόν η συμμετοχή του ενδιαφερομένου να φαίνεται σκόπιμα ενοχλητική αλλά στην πορεία να αποδεικνύεται ότι ο άνθρωπος δεν ξέρει να εκφραστεί πιο κόσμια ή πιο σωστά, ή βιώνει σημαντικό στρες λόγω του προβλήματός του. Κάπως έτσι έχω αναπτύξει μια ανοχή. Όταν τα όριά μου ξεπεραστούν, απλά δεν ασχολούμαι.

----------


## Vox

> και ναι αν υπαρχει πια τοσο πολυ σοβαρο προβλημα μπορει να αναφερθει με πιο κομψο τροπο η εστω να στειλουν πμ σε μελη με ιδια θεματα. δεν ειναι αναγκη να ξεφτελιζουμε τοσο ωραιες εννοιες με χυδαιοτητες. αυτο θελω να πω.


Μα δε διαφωνώ. Δυστυχώς δεν έχει ο καθένας αυτή την ευχέρεια στη χρήση του λόγου, ενώ παρατηρούνται πολλές φορές και κρούσματα εσκεμμένα ενοχλητικών συμμετοχών.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

αν καθομουν να καταγραψω ολους αυτους που προσπαθησαν να με ενοχλησουν τα τελευταια 5 χρονια θα εγραφα ολοκληρο τομο ομως αλλη ανοχη δεν προκειται να διξω θα αντιδρω αμεσα σε οτιδηποτε αντιστοιχο και δε προκειται να καταφερει να με ψαρωσει κανενας
θα τους διξω τοσο σεβασμο οσο ακριβως που εδειξαν τοσα χρονια.

----------


## Ορέστης

Αυτο που εκανε ο πατερας μου οταν μας εφερε σε αυτο το σπιτι ηταν απαγωγη

----------


## ioannis2

> αν καθομουν να καταγραψω ολους αυτους που προσπαθησαν να με ενοχλησουν τα τελευταια 5 χρονια θα εγραφα ολοκληρο τομο ομως αλλη ανοχη δεν προκειται να διξω θα αντιδρω αμεσα σε οτιδηποτε αντιστοιχο και δε προκειται να καταφερει να με ψαρωσει κανενας
> θα τους διξω τοσο σεβασμο οσο ακριβως που εδειξαν τοσα χρονια.


Το ότι αυτό το γράφεις εδώ, τουλάχιστον είναι μια καλή ενθάρρυνση του εαυτού σου από σένα. Ο τόμος, ίσως, σήμερα εν σχέσει με πριν 5 χρόνια να έχει λιγότερα τέτοια περιστατικά και όχι της έντασης ή σοβαρότητας που είχαν τότε. Αυτό θα ναι βελτίωση, δλδ ξεκίνησες ήδη προσπάθεια βελτίωσης και σιγά σιγά το κλίμα αλλάζει.

----------


## ioannis2

Βλέπω τον εαυτό μου να μην αλλάζει σ αυτα που απαιτούν αλλαγή και ρίσκο αλλά να επιμένει στην ανεμελιά μέχρι εκεί που φτάνει στο κρίσιμο σημείο. Εκεί ο πανικός, που δεν είναι αβάσιμος, παίρνει την απόφαση, που είναι πάντα παραμονή στην ασφάλεια. Το γαμώτο είναι γιατί να επιτρέπω στον εαυτό μου να οδεύει προς το ρίσκο ενώ ξέρω το αποτέλεσμα - τελική απόφαση/πράξη!!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Το ότι αυτό το γράφεις εδώ, τουλάχιστον είναι μια καλή ενθάρρυνση του εαυτού σου από σένα. Ο τόμος, ίσως, σήμερα εν σχέσει με πριν 5 χρόνια να έχει λιγότερα τέτοια περιστατικά και όχι της έντασης ή σοβαρότητας που είχαν τότε. Αυτό θα ναι βελτίωση, δλδ ξεκίνησες ήδη προσπάθεια βελτίωσης και σιγά σιγά το κλίμα αλλάζει.


απο τοτε που γεννηθηκα με πολεμησαν διχως ελεος και μαλιστα προσπαθουσαν να εκμεταλευτουν το γεγονος οτι δεν ηξερα ακομα τι συμβαινει αλλα αυτο που με εξαγριωσε εντελως ηταν οτι μετα εκαναν τους ασχετους σα να μου λενε δε προκειται να σε πιστεψει κανενας οτι και να πεις αυτο ομως που τους ξεφυγε ειναι οτι θα με πιστεψω εγω και αυτο μου φτανει.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

οι περισσοτεροι ανθρωποι δεν εχουν απολυτως καμια ιδεα για το τι συμβαινει στο κοσμο και οτι και να κανουν οι αντιδρασεις τους ειναι σα να μην υπαρχουν αφου αλλοι αποφασιζουν γι αυτους απο το ιντερνετ αν ψαξει καποιος κατι μπορει να μαθει αν μαντεψει πιος λεει την αληθεια κατι απιθανο οταν τα βλεπεις ολα απο αποσταση αν δε γνωριζεις και δε σε γνωριζουν τα προσωπα που βλεπεις και ακους

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

δεν θα ενδωσω σε καμιας μορφης ψυχολογικο πολεμο και δε θα με ψαρωσει κανενας ψευτομαγκας που πιστευει οτι καπιος ειναι επειδη εχει γνωστους παντου

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

σχετικα με τα θρεντ που απανταγα το θεμα ειναι οτι δε καταλαβα αμεσως τι ειχε συμβει γιατι οτι βλεπω κατι πρεπει να το συσχετισω με οτι γινεται και ετσι δεν ηταν αμεση η αποκριση μου και οταν το καταλαβα ειχε προχωρησει αρκετα ολο αυτο.

----------


## ioannis2

Αυτά που λέω τώρα σε άλλους μακάρι να χα κάποιος να μου τα λέγανε στα 16, στα 18, στα 20 μου. Μα και να μου τα λεγαν - ίσως που και που κάποιοι κάτι να μου λεγαν - πιθανόν ο πυρήνας του χαρακτήρα μου να χε ήδη διαμορφωθεί από πάρα πολύ πιο πριν κι έτσι να μην άλλαζα. 
Μάλλον επειτα στη ζωή αυτο που προκύπτει είναι τη συνειδητοποίηση του ποιο είμαστε και που στεκόμαστε, η οποία ωθεί το άτομο να αλλάξει εκει που νιώθει ότι υστερεί, όμως ο πυρήνας του χαρακτήρα του ήδη έγινε συμπαγής κι έτσι το άτομο δεν κατορθώνει να αλλάξει αυτα που επιθυμεί να αλλάξει στη ζωή του, απλά επιτυγχάνει μόνο κάποιες βελτιώσεις και μέχρι εκει.

----------


## ioannis2

Μαράζι. Η διαίσθηση μου δεν πέφτει έξω. Καταλαβαίνω την αξία που μου δίνει κάποιος και την εμπιστοσύνη που μου έχει. Άμα σου συμβεί αυτό μετά παλεύεις άσκοπα να πείσεις. Οπότε βρες άλλα πράγματα να κάνεις που σε ευχαριστούν... 

Η διαίσθηση επίσης με αποτρέπει από αλλαγές στη ζωή κι αυτό όχι αυθαίρετα. Αν μεσα μου η σκέψη περί αλλαγής συνοδεύεται από πανικό ή λύπη και όχι πηγαίο ενθουσιασμό και χαρά τότε σημαίνει πως δεν πρέπει να επιλέξω ή να μην κάνω αυτό που αποτελεί την αλλαγή. Το μεσαίο, δλδ από την πρόκληση για αλλαγή έως τα συναισθήματα που προείπα είναι οι προηγούμενες εμπειρίες και γνώσεις που έχω, η ικανότητα μου επεξεργασίας δεδομένων ζωής και η αξιολόγηση με βάση αυτά, της πρόκλησης, λες και όλη η νοητική αυτη εργασία και το αποτέλεσμα της γίνονται στιγμιαία, δλδ αυτόματα. Αυτό τον τρόπο νοητικής διεργασίας μου τον είχε αναφέρει και μια ψυχολόγος παλιά.

Ουδέποτε είχα πραγματικούς φίλους αλλά μόνο παρέες ως κολλιτσίδας ή ως παρακαλάκιας ή συναναστροφές με άτομα περιπτώσεις. Έτσι, ανακάλυπτα είτε υποκατάστατα παρέας/φιλίας είτε δραστηριότητες. Το πρόβλημα είναι εκεί που νιώθεις την ανάγκη να μιλήσεις κάποιου, όπου έστω κάποιοι υπήρχαν πάντα... 

Ανακαλύψτε στη ζωή σας όσο πιο νωρίς γίνεται τις πραγματικές σας δυνατότητες. Όσοι έχετε παιδιά δώστε τους ή φέρτε τα σε επαφή με ερεθίσματα ώστε να διευρύνουν τους ορίζοντες τους και να αναπτύξουν οξυδέρεκια. Έτσι όχι μόνο θα γνωρίσουν αλλά και θα διευρύνουν τις πραγματικές τους δυνατότητες.

----------


## elis

για σασ που δεν ξερετε οι φιλοι μου με φορτωσαν με 320 πρωσοπικοτητεσ με τη βοηθεια τησ τεχνολογιασ και επειδη υπαρχει θεοσ μου δωσανε καφε και τισ εβγαλα οποιοσ θελει μπορει να ερθει να με δει ενα φτωχαδακι του θεου ειμαι που οι πλουσιοι παιζουν μαζι του και να με φανε δεν εχω να χασω τιποτα αυτα

----------


## giorgos35

> για σασ που δεν ξερετε οι φιλοι μου με φορτωσαν με 320 πρωσοπικοτητεσ με τη βοηθεια τησ τεχνολογιασ και επειδη υπαρχει θεοσ μου δωσανε καφε και τισ εβγαλα οποιοσ θελει μπορει να ερθει να με δει ενα φτωχαδακι του θεου ειμαι που οι πλουσιοι παιζουν μαζι του και να με φανε δεν εχω να χασω τιποτα αυτα


Γεια σου Έλις...χερομε που σε ξανά βλέπω στο φόρουμ..
Έχεις χαθεί τελευταία....ελπίζω να είσαι καλά..

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

πριν ακουσω καπιον το βασικο πραγμα που σκεφτομαι ειναι σε τι ειναι καλυτερος μου και αυτοι που σκεφτομαι ειναι καλυτεροι στο να εχουν μια απιστευτη οργανωση στο να δουλευουν τους αλλους με ψεματα και τρικ και γι αυτο το λογο θεωρουν τους εαυτους τους σπουδαιους

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

μαλιστα τωρα τελευταια τα προσαρμωσαν και σε οτι σκεφτομαι γιατι νομιζουν οτι ετσι θα γινουν πιο πειστικοι οσο εχω γινει αλτσαχαιμερ οπως νομιζουν τοσο καιρο που δε μιλαγα δεν ειχαν παρει καν χαμπαρι με την ευφυια που τους διακρινει οτι περιμενα να περασει ο καιρος για να δουν τα αποτελεσματα απ τις απιθανες εξυπναδες τους

----------


## ioannis2

Σημασία έχει ότι αντιλαμβάνεσαι τα ψέματα και τα τρικ τους. Το ζήτημα είναι να τα αντιλαμβάνεσαι έγκαιρα, δλδ πριν επιδοθείς σ αυτό στο οποίο το ψέμα και το τρικ αφορά, διότι αν το αντιληφθείς έπειτα σημαίνει ότι σου έμεινε η ζημιά.
Όπως εμάς ο νους μας είναι βυθισμένος σε ψυχολογικής φύσης σκέψεις, αυτοί έχουν κατευθύνει το νου τους στο πως να ξεγελάσουν τον άλλο.

----------


## ioannis2

Όταν κάποτε είπα κάποιας ότι πολλοί με εμπιστεύονται λέγοντας μου τα προβλήματα τους, αυτή μου απάντησε ότι σου τα λένε επειδή θέλουν κάποιον να τα πουν. 

Ξέρετε πως σταματάω κάποιον από το να με παίρνει τηλέφωνο για να μου τα πρήσει με τα δικά του για να ξεθυμάνει? 

Ξέρω πως ο τρόπος είναι να του κόψω τη φόρα είναι να του πω "μου γίνεσαι φορτικός, δεν με ενδιαφέρουν τα δικά σου, έχω κι εγω τα δικά μου" είτε ήπια είτε απότομα για να με πιο αποτελεσματικός. Ξέρω όμως ότι θα τον διώξω μακριά μου, θα ξεκόψουμε άμα του μιλήσω με τετοιον τροπο, στην καλύτερη περίπτωση θα ψυχρανθούμε.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

το θεμα ειναι οτι αδυνατω να συνενοηθω με τους γυρω μου σε αυτη τη περιπτωση που τους ειναι αδυνατο να καταλαβουν οτι καταλαβαινω αλλιως δε θα ειχα ασχοληθει καν με αυτο

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

οταν δημιουργειται μια εποχη με βαση το φως αυτο σημαινει οτι η εποχη αυτη θα αποκαληψει στους ανθρωπους τις αιτιες των προβληματων τους που πριν δεν ειχαν προσεξει εφοσον φυσικα ειναι προθυμοι να τις δουν αν δεν ειναι προθυμοι να τις δουν ειναι σα να διαλεγουν το αντιθετο

ισως καποιοι εχουν παρατηρισει ειδη οτι εχουν αρχισει να καταλαβαινουν οτι επειρεαζονται απο οτι κανουν πχ το να πιει καπιος για μια μερα δε σημαινει τιποτα αλλα το να πιει για 4 χρονια αυτο θα καθορισει τη ζωη του

----------


## ioannis2

> το θεμα ειναι οτι αδυνατω να συνενοηθω με τους γυρω μου σε αυτη τη περιπτωση που τους ειναι αδυνατο να καταλαβουν οτι καταλαβαινω αλλιως δε θα ειχα ασχοληθει καν με αυτο


Το ότι καταλαβαίνεις μπορείς να τους το αποδείξεις με διάφορους τρόπους πχ λέγοντας όχι σε κάτι που σου ζητάνε, πηγαίνοντας εσύ πρώτος εκεί που σκοπεύουν να πάνε, προλαβαίνοντας μια κατάσταση που θέλουν να δημιουργήσουν κλπ. Δεν χρειάζεται να μπλέκεις σε άσκοπες συζητήσεις πχ άμα ο σκοπός είναι να σε ξεγελάσουν θα συνεχίσουν να σου αραδιάζουν ψέματα και δικαιολογίες ότι κι αν τους πεις.

Όταν αδυνατούν να σε καταλάβουν σταματάς τη συζήτηση εκεί. Αν συνεχίσεις, αν δεν εχουν καλή διάθεση να σε καταλάβουν, τότε είναι χάσιμο χρόνου.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εδω και καρο τους ειχα στειλει ενα σωρο τελεξ οτι δε θα πετυχουν τιποτα με τη τακτικη που ακολουθουν και ουτε προκειται να πιστεψω τιποτα με στημενες παραστασεις οτι συμβαινει δε το βλεπουν μονο αυτοι οπως νομιζουν μαζι το βλεπουμε

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

το οτι ειναι χασιμο χρονου το ξερω απλα περιμενω να γινουν τα νευρα τους αγνωριστα μηπως και το καταλαβουν και αυτοι

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

σε αυτη τη ζωη ειναι αδυνατο να αποδειξεις το κακο γιατι ολα σχεδον ευνοουν τη συνομωσια

----------


## ioannis2

Κάποτε δυο καλοί σοφοί φίλοι μου είπαν: Αν γίνεις επαναστάτης θα πεινάσεις.

Δλδ θα σε μισήσουν, θα σε διαβάλλουν, θα διωχθείς, θα σε εξουθενώσουν, θα χάσεις τη δουλειά σου, δεν θα έχεις να φας.

Επαναστάτες δεν είναι αυτοί που εκφράζουν έντονες ή συγκρουσιακές διαφωνίες ή επιδίδονται σε κάποιες πράξεις αντίδρασης αλλά ταυτόχρονα η ασφαλής τους θέση παραμένει ανεπηρέαστη, δηλδ έχουν άθικτη την καλή τους ζωή, διαθέτουν πλάτες προστασίας και οι θιγόμενοι ουσιαστικά όχι μόνο δεν τους πολεμάνε αλλά ούτε καν τους αγγίζουν. Γι αυτό παρατάτε να θεωρείται ως επαναστάτες κάποιους που σας προβάλλουν ως τέτοιους.

Δυστυχώς, αν θες να επιβιώσεις, ως μάλλον αδύνατος, θα πρέπει να βρεις τον τρόπο, να προσαρμοστείς, να εναρμονιστείς με όλες τις γύρω σου κατεστημένες καταστάσεις, κυρίως να βρεις πως μπορείς να τις αξιοποιήσεις προς όφελος σου κι αν δεν σε εκφράζουν απλά λέγε πλαγίως που και που αλλά εκ του ασφαλούς κάποια καλή κουβέντα για προβληματισμό κι έτσι για να νιώθουν ότι δεν είσαι εύκολη λεία.

Το να προσποιείσαι τον επαναστάτη είναι χειρότερο. Μάλλον αυτους που προσποιούνται τους παίρνουν για δυναμικούς και εύστροφους με ικανότητες και στο τέλος τους προωθάνε. Μάλλον βρήκανε τον τρόπο να παίξουν κατάλληλα με το σύστημα προς ωφέλεια τους.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

οσο περισσοτερο τρωει καπιος τοσο πιθανοτερο ειναι να μην εχει μυαλο και γενικοτερα τα εχω ακουσει αυτα πολες φορες στο παρελθον οταν δε μιλαγα καν αλλα τωρα που μιλαω θα ελεγα οτι ο υλιστικος πλανητης δε με ενδιαφερει γιατι ειναι ασημαντος για τα δικα μου μετρα δε προκειται να φοβηθω τιποτα και κανενα δε προκαιται να προσαρμοστω σε τιποτα εκτος αν *υποκριθω* οτι προσαρμοζομαι επειδη ετσι με βολευει εκεινη την ωρα οπως εκανα στο παρελθον παριστανοντας οτι εφταιγα εγω μη πιστευοντας λεξη απο οσα ελεγα

δε με ενδιαφερει αν με μισησουν αφου τα παντα εξαρτωνται απο μενα εκτος αυτου εγω ειμαι σε μονιμη θεση αμυνας ενω αυτοι σε μονιμη θεση επιθεσης που νομιζουν οτι την εχουν κανει αορατη επειδη υποτιθετε δε τη βλεπω οπως φανταζονται

το πολεμο τον αρχισαν οι ιδιοι νομιζοντας οτι θα με κανουν οτι θελουν θα μου πουν αυτοι τι θα φαω και τι θα πιω τι θα δω τι θα σκεφτω που θα παω και τι θα κανω στην συνεχεια εξαγριωθηκα εντελως και εγινα αγνωριστος και εδειξα την πληρη αρνητικοτητα μου

αν γινα ευκολη λεια δε ξερω αλλα και ετσι να ειναι θα περιμενω τη σειρα μου για να μηλισω τελευταιος οποτε αυτο δε συμφαιρει σαν ιδεα. :Confused:

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

και σα να μην εφταναν ολα αυτα ειχαν και το θρασος να αρχισουν και τα σοου γυρω μου γιατι νομιζαν οτι ετσι εγιναν πιο πειστικοι με το φοβερο μυαλο που οπως παντα τους διακρινει οταν εκαναν μια ολοκληρη ντουζινα γκαφες και εγω δε μιλαγα καν για να σιγουρευτω για οσα βλεπω αν ηταν πραγματικα εξυπνοι θα το ειχαν καταλαβει

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

αν θελετε να με ακουσετε οσοι εχετε παιδια τη συγκεκριμενη χρονικη περιοδο καλυτερα να τα μαθετε να μη πλακωνονται στις σοκολατες και τα ζαχαρωτα γιατι μεχρι να γινουν 20 θα εχουν φαει παρα πολα αν ξεκινησουν απο μικρα η κατασταση δεν ειναι οπως παλια που ολοι ετρωγαν οτι εβρισκαν εδω και καιρο συμβαινουν πραγματα που δεν εχω μιλησει γι αυτα καν

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ειναι περιτο να πω οτι τοσο καιρο δε χανουν ευκαιρια να προσπαθουν να με τρομοκρατησουν με οτι τροπο μπορουν να βρουν προσπαθοντας να εκμεταλευτουν οπιαδηποτε συμπεριφορα ειχα στο παρελθον γιατι νομιζουν οτι ετσι θα διαμορφωσουν το χαρακτηρα μου και τις εξελιξεις ειναι τελικα τοσο σουπερ οσο νομιζουν με τη τεχνικη της μιας δεκαρας που κανουν τοσα χρονια και δε το ειχει παρει χαμπαρι κανενας

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

θα πει κανεις οτι αυτο που τους ενδιαφερει ειναι να διαμορφωσουν τις αποψεις τις νεας γενιας που τοσα χρονια σκιζονται να προστατευουν με συμβολα τηλεοπτικων προγραματων ενω ο καθενας οτι ωρα θελει ανοιγει τη τηλεοραση και βλεπει οτι θελει

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

κατα τη δικη μου εκτιμηση θα περασουν παρα πολα χρονια μεχρι να φτασουμε στο τελος της γης αυτης αν και ως τωρα υπηρξαν πολα ραδιο αρβυλα στο παρελθον που προφητευαν υποτιθετε το τελος της γης που δεν ηρθε ποτε ομως ανεξαρτητα αν υπηρξατε καλοι χριστιανοι η οχι να περιμενετε τη διασωση σας και συμφωνα με την αποκαλυψη η διενυξη θα βρισκετε σε οσους προσκυνησουν το θηριο η ειναι οπαδοι του και μην ακουτε τις προπαγανδες περι εκδηκισης του ιησου κλπκλπ

----------


## ioannis2

Δεν αναφερόμουν σε σένα άλέξανδρος_77, αλλά παρέθετα την εμπειρική μου άποψη για το θέμα επαναστατώ η οποία απευθύνεται τουλάχιστον σε όσους συχνάζουν εδώ. Όμως χαίρομαι που σε προβλημάτισε. 

Αλλού εδώ μίλησα ότι οι γονείς πρέπει από νωρίς να δίνουν ερεθίσματα στα παιδιά τους που διευρύνουν τους ορίζοντες τους και οξύνουν τον τρόπο σκέψης. Αν δεν πράξουν αυτό, οι σοκολάτες από μόνες τους δεν βοηθάνε διότι κάποτε το παιδί θα πρέπει από μόνο του να σταθεί στα πόδια τους στη ζωή κι έτσι μπορεί να ρθει στιγμή που αν δεν πήρε τα νοητικά εφόδια οι σοκολάτες θα του ναι απρόσιτες. Όταν λέω σοκολάτες μιλάω για χατίρια και καλοπέραση.

Το τέλος της γης το περιμένουν εδώ και μερικές χιλιάδες χρόνια...Το τέλος της γης θα πλησιάσει άμα χαθεί πλήρως η αγάπη. Το λένε κι οι Γραφες με το δικό τους τρόπο!

Τα πρότυπα που σερβίρει η τηλεόραση εξακολουθούν να υιοθετούνται από τους πολλούς, ασχέτως αν ανοίγουν όποτε θέλουν την τηλεόραση. Απλά δες τις επιδιώξεις, ποιους θαυμάζουν, τους στόχους και τις απαιτήσεις που έχουν. Οι γονείς ήδη τα εχουν υιοθετήσει κι απλα΄τα μεταδίδουν στα παιδιά τους. Ετσι μια κοινωνία ολόκληρη προβάλλει και αποδέχεται τα πρότυπα αυτά ασχέτως πόσο επφικτή ειναι η επίτευξη τους σε ατομικό επίπεδο. Το μόνο σίγουρο αποτέλεσμα είναι η μεταβολή των σχέσεων σε ανταγωνιστικές. 

Απλά νευριάζω που η τηλεόραση προβάλλει ακόμα ταινίες με πρωταγωνιστή την πλούσια οικογένεια, το βασιλιά, τον εκατομμυριούχο σε εποχές όπου επικρατούσε η φτώχεια, ακόμα και στο σήμερα άτομα που κάνουν τρόπο ζωής που πόρρω απέχει από την ολότητα, δλδ πρόσωπα και καταστάσεις που δεν έχουν καμιά σχέση με αυτους που τα παρακολουθούν.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

δεν εχει σημασια αναφεροσουν η οχι 
υποθετω οτι το μετρο κρισης θα ειναι μονο αν εχουν παραδοθει στο θηριο η οχι δε νομιζω οτι θα υπαρξει αξιολογηση με βαση το χαρακτηρα γιατι το να αξιολογηθουν τοσα χιλαδες ατομα με βαση το χαρακτηρα μου φαινετε λιγο απιθανο και εκτος αυτου θα το ελεγαν και οι γραφες τωρα μπορει να μιαζει σημαντο αυτο που λεω αλλα μπορει σε 3 η 4 επομενες γενιες η δαιμονολατρεια να αυξηθει πολυ

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

δε με πειραζουν τοσο τα προτυπα γιατι σε πολα σημεια τα εχω επειρεασει εγω αλλα οι ταινιες με πολες ανακριβεις σεναρια ραδιο αρβυλα υποτιθεμενες μαχες αιμα σφαιρες πρακτορες εκρηξεις πολεμους που υποτιθετε οτι ειναι για ενηλικους ενω τις βλεπει οπιος θελει και δεν εχουν καμια σχεση με τη πραγματικοτητα αλλα μεταφερουν τους ανθρωπους σε ενα κοσμο που δεν υπαρχει για να ειναι απασχολημενοι με κατι για να μη σκεφτονται

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Σκέφτομαι οτι μόλις μπήκα στα πρώτα Άντα... Μου φαίνεται απίστευτο και εχω πάθει μια μικρή κατάθλιψη

----------


## Kavkaz12

ταυτιζομαι νοσηρη φαντασια εγινα 29 πριν απο 2 μηνες και δεν το πιστευω...χρονια καλα κιολας

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> ταυτιζομαι νοσηρη φαντασια εγινα 29 πριν απο 2 μηνες και δεν το πιστευω...χρονια καλα κιολας


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ καλο μου

----------


## Georgewww

> Σκέφτομαι οτι μόλις μπήκα στα πρώτα Άντα... Μου φαίνεται απίστευτο και εχω πάθει μια μικρή κατάθλιψη


Κάτσε να δεις τι θα γίνει μετά τα 35 που θα σκανε και τα κουσουρια και προβλήματα υγείας (ελπίζω να είναι μικρά) :ο μου τα λέγανε κι έλεγα εγώ τρώω υγιεινά δε θα βγουν. Λάθος, πάντα κάτι βγαίνει. 
Μέχρι τα 33 να παντρευτείς  :Wink:  Φυσικά αν βρεθεί ο κατάλληλος. 
Καλώς όρισες καλώς σε βρήκαμε

----------


## Kavkaz12

τιποτα να εισαι καλα...

----------


## Kavkaz12

τελος η χημειο για την ηπατιτιδα C...Δεκεμβριο θα μαθω τα αποτελεσματα ευχαριστω για την στηριξη απο ολους οσους ενδιαφερθηκαν...

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

> τελος η χημειο για την ηπατιτιδα C...Δεκεμβριο θα μαθω τα αποτελεσματα ευχαριστω για την στηριξη απο ολους οσους ενδιαφερθηκαν...


Μπράβο kavkaz!
Καλά αποτελέσματα εύχομαι  :Big Grin:

----------


## elisabet

> τελος η χημειο για την ηπατιτιδα C...Δεκεμβριο θα μαθω τα αποτελεσματα ευχαριστω για την στηριξη απο ολους οσους ενδιαφερθηκαν...


Μπράβο ρε καβ!!!! Να φύγει κ να μην ξανάρθει!

Τα δύσκολα πέρασαν, γερός και δυνατός στο εξής εύχομαι  :Smile:

----------


## Kavkaz12

Παιδιά ειλικρινά σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τις ευχές να είστε καλά...

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Παιδιά ειλικρινά σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τις ευχές να είστε καλά...


Μπράβο αγόρι μου πολυ χάρηκα!!! Να σαι παντα καλα

----------


## Kavkaz12

Νοσηρή φαντασία σε ευχαριστώ πρ;γματικα για την στήριξη όσο ήμουν στην χημειο...σου εύχομαι ότι καλύτερο!!!!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

τοσο καιρο ειχα να βγαλω πολα απο μεσα μου οταν μηνες υπεφερα εξαιτιας τους παριστανοντας οτι δε καταλαβαινουν για τι πραγμα μιλω και περιμενουν μαλιστα να βελτιωσω και το χαρακτηρα μου το σιγουρο ειναι οτι εχουν μπροστα τους προοπτικη πολυ.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Νοσηρή φαντασία σε ευχαριστώ πρ;γματικα για την στήριξη όσο ήμουν στην χημειο...σου εύχομαι ότι καλύτερο!!!!


Να σαι καλα παλικάρι μου πάντα υγεία σου ευχομαι!!!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

καποτε ελεγα οτι οι φιρμες ζητουν σχεδον τα διπλα λεφτα για να κατασκευασουν οτιδηποτε και επειδη καπιοι το καταλαβαν οτι ειναι ετσι και επωφελιθηκαν απ αυτο καποιοι αλλοι παραληλα λυσαξαν να ξεχαρβαλωσουν οτιδηποτε αγοραζω η φοραω ετσι για να μου πανε κοντρα 

δεν εχω καταλαβει ακομα γιατι δεν συγκεντρονονται οι φιρμες οπου αγωραζουν πραγματι φιρμες αν δε τους κανουν οσα βλεπουν αν τους φαινονται χαμηλης ποιοτητας και θελουν και στολιδια.

σε ενα προιον χαμηλης αξιας δυσκολα καταλαβαινει κανεις αυτο που λεω σε ενα προιον υψιλης αξιας ομως καπιες φορες οι τιμες ειναι εξοφρενικες κατι που ειναι και αντηλιπτο και απ τους καταναλωτες και κανεις δεν εχει αντιληφθει γιατι και λεω πχ θα αγορασει καπιος ενα προιον αστρονομικης τιμης? καπιος που ειχε λεφτα ναι αλλα θα μπορουσε να το ειχε αναλαβει καπιος που δεν ηταν φιρμα και να πουλιοταν πολες φορες πρωτημουν να εχουν πανακριβα προιοντα στο γυψο παρα να τα αγορασει καπιος

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

απ την αλλη δεν απαξιωνω τις φιρμες γιατι υπαρχουν πραγματα που εχω παθος με αυτα οπως η σχολη που εβγαλα αλλα καπιες φορες δε με ενδιαφερει τοσο ενα προιον επειδη ειναι αναγκαιο κακο εκτος αν περπατας ξυπολυτος πχ απλα δε ξερω αν ειναι *επιλογη* οσων αγοραζουν οτι παιρνουν η απλα δε ξερουν τι παιρνουν και τι κοστιζει

----------


## Kavkaz12

Гиа Армени..Гиа лцумлцм роитийскйи Грек...

----------


## Kavkaz12

Μπαίνω στο κλαμπ με το χέρι στα μάτια δεν φαίνεστε ποιοι είστε εσείς..γι'αυτό μισείς αν τα βάλεις με την ομάδα μπόι τότε θα γ*****ς...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

στη πραγματικοτητα οτι ζουμε αυτη τη στιγμη δεν ειναι ο εαυτος μας ουτε κατι υπαρκτο ειναι ενας ρολος που ειναι να παιξουμε με τον ερχομο μας σε αυτη τη ζωη που στη πραγματικοτητα δεν ειμαστε εμεις αυτο αλλα μια διαμαχη αναμεσα στο καλο και το κακο που οταν ενωθουν καταληγουν στο τιποτα.
αυτο που οι περισσοτεροι δε γνωριζουν με τον ερχομο του και τη σταυρωση του ο χριστος αλαξε το κοσμο και συμφωνα με τις αντιδρασεις τον γυρω του δρομολογιθηκε η ζωη μας σημερα με βαση την πτωση και τη κορυφη οσοι ειχαν επιλεξει να συμετασχουν σε ολο αυτο η μοιρα τους εναι δρομολογημενη ειδη αναλογα με το πως συμετειχαν σε εκεινη την εποχη ευτυχως δε θυμουνται τι εγινε αφου σε αντιθετη περιπτωση θα αρχιζαν να τσιριζουν
για παραδειγμα τη μερα τη αναιρει η νυχτα και παει λεγοντας με τον ιδιο τροπο η πτωση οδηγει στη κορυφη και οσοι την επελεξαν στη προηγουμενη ζωη τους θα μεταβουν στη κορυφη σε αυτη η με πιο κατανοητα λογια θα εχουν οτι επιθυμουν δηλαδη την ευτυχια.το αν κατανοουν τη ζωη τους η οχι αυτο δεν εχει σημασια αφου στη σημερινη εποχη εφοσον πηγαινουν ολα αναποδα με τη χρονολογια της θυσιας του κυριου μεταβαινουν στο αντιθετο της θυσιας ακομα και αν δε το κατανοουν για να γινω πιο κατανοητος της εποχη που εζησε ο χριστος δεν υπηρχε τεχνολογια καν οσο η τεχνολογια εξελισετε αυτο σημαινει οτι πηγαινουμε αναποδα με τη χρονολογια της θυσιας και ας μη το γνωριζουμε το πως

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

επισης παρατηρω οτι γινεται σιχνα λογος για τη φραση που ειχε πει ο χριστος στους μαθητες του οσα *δεν θα αντεξετε*  και πολυ ισως αναρωτηθηκαν τι ενοει ..
ο χριστος ηρθε στη γη για να δωσει λυση στη διασπαση των παντων αναμεσα στο καλο και το κακο που εγινε μετα το αρχικο αμαρτημα αυτο σημενει οτι αυτο που ειδαμε* δεν ηταν* ο χριστος ακριβως αλλα το αντικειμενο του θυσιαστηριου δηλαδη ο κακος τους εαυτος για να μεταβουν μετα στο αντιθετο 
δηλαδη αυτο που ειδαμε στα εργα του ιησου ηταν ο δαιμονισμος τους στη πυρα αυτη ηταν η αληθεια που δε μπορουσαν να αντεξουν πχ καπιοι ερμηνευσαν λαθος ολο αυτο γιατι δε συνδιασαν ολα τα γεγονοτα μαζι 
δηλαδη ολα σε αυτη τη γη ειναι ενας συνδιασμος δυο διαφορετικων κατευθυνσεων οπως το αρσενικο και το θυλικο που οδηγουν στο μηδεν δηλαδη το τιποτα

οστοσο εκεινη την εποχη που εζησε ο χριστος θα υπηρχαν και ατομα που πιστεψαν χωρις να ηταν πρωταγωνιστες της ιστοριας και αυτοι ειδη εχουν σωθει απλα δε θα εισελθουν ψηλα στην ιεραρχια 
στη σημερινη εποχη εφοσον συμβαινει το αναποδο θα εμφανιζονται να μη πιστευουν τιποτα αλλα αυτο δεν εχει σημασια γιατι ισχυ εχει η αρχικη εποχη αρκετα ενδιαφερον..

----------


## Kavkaz12

sheni deda motxan...Georgian

----------


## elisabet

> sheni deda motxan...Georgian


Έχεις καταγωγή απτην Γεωργία καβ;

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OAir3dfc0ME

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Τελικα παιδιά η μαγνητική δεν ήταν κάτι, παραλίγο να κοιμηθώ και κατά τη διάρκεια της εξετασης με το ζορι εμεινα ξυπνια και το σκιαγραφικο δε με πείραξε.. Το μόνο που ενόχλησε αρκετά ήταν ο φλεβοκαθετηρας.

----------


## Kavkaz12

ελισαβετ εχω καταγωγη Αρμενικη(καυκασο συνορα με Γεωργια) και απο την Πολη...

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> ελισαβετ εχω καταγωγη Αρμενικη(καυκασο συνορα με Γεωργια) και απο την Πολη...


Μιλαμε οτι αγαπώ την Κωνσταντινούπολη.. Ποσο τυχερος εισαι

----------


## Kavkaz12

Νοσηρη φαντασια σε ευχαριστω πολυ ...να εισαι καλα ευχομαι μια μερα να πας αν δεν εχεις παει ηδη...

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Νοσηρη φαντασια σε ευχαριστω πολυ ...να εισαι καλα ευχομαι μια μερα να πας αν δεν εχεις παει ηδη...


Εχω παει αλλα θα ξαναπάω, την αγαπησα σου λεω

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

> Τελικα παιδιά η μαγνητική δεν ήταν κάτι, παραλίγο να κοιμηθώ και κατά τη διάρκεια της εξετασης με το ζορι εμεινα ξυπνια και το σκιαγραφικο δε με πείραξε.. Το μόνο που ενόχλησε αρκετά ήταν ο φλεβοκαθετηρας.


Μπράβο νοσηρή!
Καλά αποτελέσματα κορίτσι

----------


## Κύκνος

> Τελικα παιδιά η μαγνητική δεν ήταν κάτι, παραλίγο να κοιμηθώ και κατά τη διάρκεια της εξετασης με το ζορι εμεινα ξυπνια και το σκιαγραφικο δε με πείραξε.. Το μόνο που ενόχλησε αρκετά ήταν ο φλεβοκαθετηρας.


Είδες; Τζάμπα η ανησυχία...

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Ευχαριστώ καλο μου
Κυκνακι μαλλον ειμαι μια αναίσθητη βοδαρα απο οτι κατάλαβα

----------


## Ορέστης

Απο τη μια σκεφτομαι οτι ειναι κριμα να παει χαμενη η χρονια, απο την αλλη δεν εχω τη δυναμη για να αλλαξω το μελλον. Δυστυχως ειναι ολα και ολοι εναντιον μου.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ολα αυτα που εζησα τα τελευταια χρονια δεν ηταν τιποτα σχετικα με το τροπο που με ειχαν σεβαστει στη προηγουμενη ζωη μου καπια μερα οστοσο θα καταλαβουν πιον διαλεξαν για να τα βαλουν.

----------


## elisabet

> ελισαβετ εχω καταγωγη Αρμενικη(καυκασο συνορα με Γεωργια) και απο την Πολη...


ουαου...
συμπαθώ πολύ τους αρμένιους, όσους έχω γνωρίσει έχουν μια έμφυτη "περηφάνια" και αντοχή στα δύσκολα.

----------


## elis

παιδακια εβαλα τη ζωη μου για σασ αν θεραπευτω θα πρεπει να δειτε δρομεα λοιπον οι ουσιεσ οταν τισ παιρνετε αφηνουν φλεγμονεσ στο σωμα οταν φευγουν στην αμερικη τα αντιμετωπιζουν με ναρκωτικα φαρμακα προτεινω ντεπον 500 η 1000mg αν κανει δουλεια στεροειδεσ αντιφλεγμονωδεσ προσοχη θα γαλακτωσετε ειναι κατι σαν μαστουρα φυσικη αλλα ειναι γαλακτικο οξυ αυτα και δε μαλωνουμε με τη μαφια παλευουμε πωσ να ζησουν ολοι γτ χανομαστε τωρα γτ δεν ξερω ακριβωσ ξερω στο περιπου κι εγω ημουν καλυτερα απο ολουσ οποτε αν θεραπευτουμε θα ειμαι πιο υγιεισ απο ολουσ αυτα

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gAh9NRGNhUU&

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Σκεφτομαι οτι με εχει παει γαμιοντας. Δε φτάνουν οι γιατροί και οι εξετάσεις τρακαρε ο κολλητός μου και ξημέρωσα νοσοκομείο.. Παιδιά δεν αντέχω αλλο. Η κουραση μου ειναθ απίστευτη

----------


## Κύκνος

> Σκεφτομαι οτι με εχει παει γαμιοντας. Δε φτάνουν οι γιατροί και οι εξετάσεις τρακαρε ο κολλητός μου και ξημέρωσα νοσοκομείο.. Παιδιά δεν αντέχω αλλο. Η κουραση μου ειναθ απίστευτη


Είναι καλά;

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Είναι καλά;


Σακάτεψε το πόδι σε σημείο να φαίνεται κοκκαλο αλλα ηταν τυχερός και δε τκ έσπασε. Αλλα πονάει πολυ

----------


## Κύκνος

> Σακάτεψε το πόδι σε σημείο να φαίνεται κοκκαλο αλλα ηταν τυχερός και δε τκ έσπασε. Αλλα πονάει πολυ


Κατάλαβα... Αουτς!

Κουράγιο και περαστικά εύχομαι!

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Κατάλαβα... Αουτς!
> 
> Κουράγιο και περαστικά εύχομαι!


Σε ευχαριστώ βρε κυκνακι... Προσπαθώ να αντέξω λιγο Ακόμα και να φύγω αργοτερα

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

δεν ειναι οτι ειμαι ατομο υψιλων τονων ομως οταν καπιος με πειραξει και ειδικα αδικα γινομαι φοβερα εκδηκιτικος

----------


## ioannis2

Η διαφορά ανάμεσα σε ένα παιδί που μεγαλώνει σε μια οικογένεια με υγιέστατη ψυχικά και με κοινωνικά ερεθίσματα, σε σύγκριση με ένα παιδί που μεγαλώνει σε μια οικογένεια με ψυχολογικά προβλήματα συνεπακόλουθα χωρίς να του προσφέρει κοινωνικά ερεθίσματα.

Το δεύτερο εύκολα θα μπλέξει με προβληματικά άτομα της ηλικίας του και από νωρίς αν δεν βρεθούν υπεύθυνα άτομα να το κουμαντάρουν λόγω της παρέας θα παρασυρθεί και ήδη θα βρίσκεται σε καταστροφικές για την ηλικία του δραστηριότητες, όπως σεξ, κάπνισμα, νυχτερινή ζωή.

Το πρώτο παιδί από νωρίς θα αναπτύξει ευστροφία, θα παίρνει τα γράμματα, θα είναι άψογο στις διαπροσωπικές του σχέσεις και συνεχίζοντας σ εκείνο το περιβάλλον ήδη ξεκίνησε να παίρνει τις γερές αντιστάσεις για τα αρνητικά ερεθίσματα και το μέλλον του διαγράφεται λαμπρό σ ότι επιλέξει να ασχοληθεί. 

Τα συμπερασματα μου αυτά τα βιώνω με κάποιους τρόπους τώρα στην πράξη!

Εμένα με κατατρέχουν τετελεσμένα γεγονότα, λάθη που δεν μπορώ να αλλάξω. Λάθος μεθοδολογίες εργασίας που οδηγούσαν σε κόπωση χωρίς το θετικό αποτέλεσμα, ένα παράτυπο χαρτί που λόγω της παρατυπίας μου είναι άχρηστο, τα πλέον κατάλληλα χρόνια ζωής από πλευράς δημιουργίας που τα βίωσα μέσα στην κατάπτωση της αυτοεκτίμησης/αυτοπεποίθησης και συνεπώς σ εμένα δεν ήταν δημιουργικά. Κάποια στιγμή βρίσκεις τα πόδια σου, παλεύω, κερδίζω κάποια πράγματα που άν δεν μεσολαβούσαν εκείνα τα χρόνια και τα λάθη τώρα θα κέρδιζα άλλα πολύ καλύτερα με βάση τον κόπο μου, τουλάχιστον θα δοκίμαζα και τα τετελεσμένα γεγονότα που είναι δύσκολο να υπερπηδηθούν. 

Μιλώ για τρία διαφορετικά παραδείγματα εδώ!

Όσοι έχετε παιδιά, κυρίως εσείς που μπαίνετε εδώ και έχετε παιδιά, πάρτε από νωρίς τα μέτρα σας. Τα ψυχολογικά σας δλδ να μην πάνε παρακάτω!

----------


## elisabet

Πήγα κι αποχαιρέτησα έναν φίλο του πατέρα μου στο νοσοκομείο. Καρκίνος τελικό στάδιο. Αγνωριστος μέσα σε πέντε μήνες. Μόνο κόκαλα. Δεν ήθελα να δω τον πατέρα μου έτσι. Παρακαλούσε για νερό και επιτρεπόταν μόνο να του βρέχουν τα χείλη. Ήθελα να πάρω ένα μπουκάλι και να τον αφήσω να πιει με την καρδιά του, να ξεδιψάσει. Του είπα μόλις θα γίνει καλά κανόνισα με τον γιο του να τον φέρει, δεν πρόλαβε να έρθει στον τάφο του πατέρα μου κ το ζητούσε. Κρατιόμουν μετα βίας στις μαλακίες που του λέγαμε, βγήκα έξω και έκλαιγα για μια ώρα

----------


## giorgos panou

αλλο ενα δυνατο χτυπημα στο σαγονι του φασησμου εφερε η επιστημη!! Πριν λιγους μηνες αποδηχτικε αυτο που τοσα χρονια μας ελεγαν οι δηθεν επιστημονες κοινωνιολογιας κα ανθρωπολογοι οπως ο Κνουτ Χάμσουν και αλλοι δαρβινολογοι! η θεωρια τους οτι η φιλη προκαθοριζη την εξυπναδα, την δυναμικη και αλλα χαρακτηριστικα! οτι το DNA ειναι σημαντικο για τις κοινωνιες και ολες αυτες οι μπουρδες πλεον αποδηχτικαν οτι εκτος απο μπουρδες ηταν κι βλακειες! 
Νευρολογοι και βιολογοι ανακαληψαν οτι οι χαρακτηριστικες διαφορες στον χαρακτηρα των ανθρωπων, οι δυνατοτητες και γενικα οτι μπορει να κανει τηην αρεια φιλη να ξεχωριζει εκ γενησεως του ανθρωπου απλα δεν υπαρχει!! η ανακαλυψει αυτον των ανθρωπων αποδηξε οτι ο εγκεφαλος μας δεν φτιαχνετε μεσα στην κιλια της μανας μας! ουτε ειναι προκαθορισμενος ανα περιοχη και ανα φιλη! ΟΧΙ, ο εγκεφαλος μας και οι κοινωνικες μας διαφορες θα υπαρξουν τα πρωτα χρονια μας και εχουν αμεση σχεση απο το εξωτερικο περιβαλον μας, και απο τα εξωτερικα ερεθισματα που δεχομαστε στα πρωτα χρονια μας!! και αυτα πλαθοντε μεχρι τα χρονια μας οπου αρχιζει να υπαρχει η μνιμη μας!! δλδη ,τα χρονια που δεν θυμομαστε περιπου μεχρι τα 3-5 χρονια μας εκεινα τα χρονια λοιπον ο εγκεφαλος μας πλαθει τις οικοανοτητες μας, τον χαρακτηρα μας και ολα οσα οι φασηστες και οι ρατσηστες λενε οτι μας δειχνουν οτι υπαρχει γνωρισματα στους ανθρωπους οπως το χρωμα στο δερμα!! Αυτο δλδη οπου τοσα χρονια οι ναζοι μας "πεταγαν" ως επιχειριμα οταν πλεον ειχαν φαει το ξυλο τους, οταν πλεον ειχαν αδυνατησει τα μπρατσα τους!! οταν ηθελαν να μας το παιξουν κουλτουργιαριδες αυτο οτι δλδη υπρχει διαφορα αναμεσα σε ανθρωπους ανα περιοχη και ανα χρωμα αυτο που τοσα χρονια ηταν το αδυνατο σημειο μας, εμας των ανθρωπων οπου πηστευουμαι οτι ο ΔΑΡΒΙΝΟΣ ηταν ενασ κομπλεξικος και αντικοινωνικος ηλιθιος!! ολοι εμεις πλεον εχουμε και βιολογικη απαντηση σε εσας τους φασηστες!!!!

----------


## Constantly curious

Ευχομαι να μην ταλαιπωρηθει και αλλο Ελισσαβετ. Οσους ανθρωπους εχω ζησει σε τελικο σταδιο παντοτε ευχομουν να μην συνεχιστει αυτο το βασανο. Σκληρο και επωδυνο. Ουτε νερο. Μονο πονος. Δεν εχω λογια να εκφρασω τι εχω νιωσει μιλωντας κοιτωντας τους. Παντως οχι λυπη με την εννοια της κακομοιριας. Ετοιμοθανατοι συμφιλιωμενοι και με το κεφαλι ψηλα.

----------


## elisabet

> Ευχομαι να μην ταλαιπωρηθει και αλλο Ελισσαβετ. Οσους ανθρωπους εχω ζησει σε τελικο σταδιο παντοτε ευχομουν να μην συνεχιστει αυτο το βασανο. Σκληρο και επωδυνο. Ουτε νερο. Μονο πονος. Δεν εχω λογια να εκφρασω τι εχω νιωσει μιλωντας κοιτωντας τους. Παντως οχι λυπη με την εννοια της κακομοιριας. Ετοιμοθανατοι συμφιλιωμενοι και με το κεφαλι ψηλα.


Είμαστε φίλοι με τον γιο του. Εντοπίζω σε όλους τους συγγενείς καρκινοπαθών, το παθα κι εγώ, κι ο φίλος μου τώρα, κι αλλοι που ξέρω, αφόρητες τύψεις, ότι δεν κάναμε το σωστό , μήπως δεν έπρεπε εκείνο τελικά και έπρεπε το άλλο, μήπως έκανα λάθος εκεί, μήπως δεν έπρεπε να δεχτώ το τάδε. Όλοι το ίδιο. Κωλοαρρώστια, ούτε οι γιατροί ξέρουν την τύφλα τους, πειράματα σε ανθρώπους κι αν πιάσει έπιασε. Ο συγκεκριμένος ταλαιπωρήθηκε πολύ, εύχομαι και εγώ να μην ταλαιπωρηθεί άλλο και να φύγει ήσυχος πια. Τουλάχιστον είναι κι αυτός με ανθρώπους που τον αγαπάνε.

----------


## Κύκνος

> Είμαστε φίλοι με τον γιο του. Εντοπίζω σε όλους τους συγγενείς καρκινοπαθών, το παθα κι εγώ, κι ο φίλος μου τώρα, κι αλλοι που ξέρω, αφόρητες τύψεις, ότι δεν κάναμε το σωστό , μήπως δεν έπρεπε εκείνο τελικά και έπρεπε το άλλο, μήπως έκανα λάθος εκεί, μήπως δεν έπρεπε να δεχτώ το τάδε. Όλοι το ίδιο. Κωλοαρρώστια, ούτε οι γιατροί ξέρουν την τύφλα τους, πειράματα σε ανθρώπους κι αν πιάσει έπιασε. Ο συγκεκριμένος ταλαιπωρήθηκε πολύ, εύχομαι και εγώ να μην ταλαιπωρηθεί άλλο και να φύγει ήσυχος πια. Τουλάχιστον είναι κι αυτός με ανθρώπους που τον αγαπάνε.


Κι η γιαγιά μου απ' αυτό έφυγε κι επίσης ταλαιπωρήθηκε πολύ και θυμάμαι το γιατρό όταν μου είπε ότι ήταν θέμα ωρών... Κανονικά θα έπρεπε ν' ανακουφιστώ που θα γλίτωνε αλλά ένα κομμάτι μου ήθελε να μείνει... Όντως κωλοαρρώστια κι ο θείος μου απ' αυτή πήγε σε χρόνο ρεκόρ από τη διάγνωση...

Εύχομαι κι εγώ να ησυχάσει ο άνθρωπος...

----------


## YokoChoco

Σκέφτομαι ότι αύριο πάω Νοσοκομείο και θα μπώ χειρουργείο την Πέμπτη για αφαίρεση δισκοκήλης απ'την μέση γιατί πονάω πολύ και επέμβαση και στην σπονδυλικη στήλη επειδή έχω και'κει ενοχλήσεις. Γενικά νοιώθω ''κάπως'' φοβάμαι τα χειρουργεία, νυστέρια, αίμα κτλ μπλιάχ...
Φοβάμαι μην συμβεί τίποτα άσχημο και πεθάνω..

----------


## elisabet

> Σκέφτομαι ότι αύριο πάω Νοσοκομείο και θα μπώ χειρουργείο την Πέμπτη για αφαίρεση δισκοκήλης απ'την μέση γιατί πονάω πολύ και επέμβαση και στην σπονδυλικη στήλη επειδή έχω και'κει ενοχλήσεις. Γενικά νοιώθω ''κάπως'' φοβάμαι τα χειρουργεία, νυστέρια, αίμα κτλ μπλιάχ...
> Φοβάμαι μην συμβεί τίποτα άσχημο και πεθάνω..


Εγώ φοβόμουν πολύ τις ενέσεις από μικρή και κατ επέκταση τους γιατρούς. Χρειάστηκε κάποια στιγμή πριν μερικά χρόνια να κάνω μια επέμβαση...δεν κατάλαβα τίποτα. Ξαφνικά μου φυγε ο φόβος, ούτε εγώ δεν το πίστευα ότι ήμουν τόσο άνετη. Σκέφτηκα πως αν είναι να πεθάνω στο χειρουργείο, θα ναι ωραίος θάνατος, τουλάχιστον δεν θα καταλάβω τίποτα, οπότε μετά αυτό ήταν, το ξεπέρασα.

Όλα καλά θα πάνε, μην ανησυχείς. Μεγάλη ανακάλυψη η νάρκωση, δεν θα καταλάβεις τίποτα.

----------


## elisabet

> Κι η γιαγιά μου απ' αυτό έφυγε κι επίσης ταλαιπωρήθηκε πολύ και θυμάμαι το γιατρό όταν μου είπε ότι ήταν θέμα ωρών... Κανονικά θα έπρεπε ν' ανακουφιστώ που θα γλίτωνε αλλά ένα κομμάτι μου ήθελε να μείνει... Όντως κωλοαρρώστια κι ο θείος μου απ' αυτή πήγε σε χρόνο ρεκόρ από τη διάγνωση...
> 
> Εύχομαι κι εγώ να ησυχάσει ο άνθρωπος...


είμαστε εγωιστές Κύκνε γιαυτό. Αν μπορούσαμε να βγάλουμε τον εγωισμό μας απτην μέση, θα σκεφτόμασταν πως όταν κάποιος υποφέρει, είναι καλύτερα για εκείνον να φεύγει. Δεν είναι εύκολο να το σκεφτείς όταν πρόκειται για δικό σου άνθρωπο, αλλά η αλήθεια είναι πως είναι ευτυχία τελικά να φεύγει κανείς ήσυχος και χωρίς ταλαιπωρίες.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

αν νομιζουν οτι με κακοστημενες παραστασεις θα επειρεασουν τα πιστευω μου και θα με μεταφερουν στη ψευδαισθηση που τοσο πολυ θελουν ας τους υπενθυμισω οτι το παραβαν ΕΠΕΣΕ και οταν το επανεφεραν αφου καταλαβαν οτι δε ξεκουτιασα οπως νομιζαν ΗΤΑΝ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΡΓΑ the game over. το ρισκαραν και εχασαν πολυ απλα οχι μονο δε ξεκουτιασα αλλα η αντιληψη μου ειναι πιο οξεια απο ποτε

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

απο οτι φενεται αυτοι που πραγματι εχουν χασει σε μυαλο ειναι οι ιδιοι οταν νομιζαν οτι οσο δε μιλαγα ειχε μετριαστει η νοημοσυνη μου ενω περιμενα να σιγουρευτω για οτι βλεπω πριν μιλησω εκανα τη παπια και τσιμπησαν αμεσως

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

στη σημερινη εποχη με την εξελιξη της τεχνολογιας και τη βελστοποιηση τη ταχυτητας στη μεταφορα δεδομενων τα GPS και το ιντερνετ και τους δορυφορυκους χαρτες μεσα στα λεοφορεια και στα τηλεφωνα δεν υπαρχει τιποτα πιο ευκολο απο το να ξερουν πιος εισαι οπουδηποτε ολα τα υπολυπα ειναι αθλιες προπαγανδες που αποσκοπουν στο να κρυψουν την αληθεια απ τον απλο κοσμο οστε να μην εχει κανενα τροπο αντιδρασης σε τιποτα οσο δεν αντιλαμβανεστε την αληθεια ειναι σα να βρισκεστε υπνωτισμενοι χωρις να εχετε πραγματικη βουληση και χωρις να μπορειτε να αντιδρασετε σε απολυτως τιποτα ξυπνηστε βαλτε το μυαλο σας να δουλεψει και μη περιμενετε μασημενη τροφη για να σκεφτειτε

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

τωρα αν καποιος ζουσε στην εποχη του 1995 που το ιντερνετ δεν ηταν τοσο διαδεδομενο και εκανες 2 ωρες να πας αθηνα απο καπιο προαστιο θα μπορουσε να πει καπιος οτι δε γνωριζαν που βρισκεσε ΑΛΛΑ αν λαβει υποψη τη ταχυτητα μετακινησης θα καταλαβει οτι οσο περισσοτερο γρηγορα γινονται τα μεσα μεταφορας τοσο περισσοτερο εξελισετε η τεχνολογια οστε να ανταποκρινεται αναλογα το ιδιο ακριβως συμβαινει και με τις συσκευες οσο πιο γρηγορες τοσο πιο διατρητες πχ κανεις ισως δεν εχει προσεξει οτι οι παλιες συσκευες ηταν πιο ανθεκτικες αυτο συνεβαινε επειδη ηταν πιο αργες το γρηγορο σημαινει πιο διατρητο πχ ας παρει καπιος ενα μολυβι και ας τραβηξει αργα μια γραμη η γραμη φαινετε συμπαγης ας τη τραβηξει τωρα γρηγορα φαινετε πιο αχνη

----------


## boo

αντε καλο μας μηνααα!!

----------


## Macgyver

Καλο μηνα , boo....... και στους υπολοιπους ' συγγενεις ' του φορουμ !

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

μια και περασε μια τετραετια σχεδον και πηραν χαμπαρι οτι το ραδιο αρβυλα δε μπορει να επειρεασει τις αποψεις μου τωρα τους ηρθε η πανσοφη ιδεα να προσπαθησουν να το μεταφερουν στα σημεια που πηγαινοεργομαι γιατι πιστευουν οτι ετσι θα γινουν πιο πειστικοι κολωντας χαρτια ακριβως διπλα μου ω τι συμπτωση (!) φυσικα εχουν συνηθισει να χειριζονται ατομα κακιστης νοημοσυνης με ηχους και εικονες οπως στο κοπαδι που τους σφυριζουν για να μπουν στο μαντρι περιμενω καμια ντουζινα ακομα σοου για να τους σπασουν τα νευρα εντελως και γινουν κροσια και τοτε ισως κατι παρουν χαμπαρι απο οσα λεω οσο περισσοτερο τους απαξιωνω τοσο περισσοτερο γινονται γραματοσημα αλλσ αν δεν ηταν γραματοσημα δε θα με πειραζε καν

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

οσο περισσοτερο προσπαθουν να εξουσιασουν και να ορισουν τις σκεψεις μου τοσα περισσοτερα θα λεω οσο μιλω ετσι για να τους αποδειξω ποσες ωρες πεταξαν απ τη ζωη τους προσπαθοντας να σκεφτουν ενα τροπο να μου αλαξουν μυαλα φερνοντας το ακριβως αντιθετο αποτελεσμα μεχρι στγμης δε τα εχω πει ολα περιμενω να προσπαθησουν παραπανω για να αρχισω να τα ξεκαθαριζω και οπιος μπορει ας με αντιμετωπισει αν μπορει ακομα και αν τα καταφερει *και πεσω οταν σηκωθω* θα ειμαι παντελως ανικητος και οπιος καταλαβε καταλαβε

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

οσοι καταλαβαινετε και αντιλαμβανεστε τι λεω ενα θα σας πω ειμαστε *εγκλωβισμενοι* στο χοροχρονο σε ενα πλανητη που η νυχτα οδηγει στο φως η θυσια εχει γινει ειδη οταν ο χριστος σταυρωθηκε για να αλαξει το κοσμο και να τον οδηγησει απο το σκοταδι στο φως ΚΑΙ τιποτα δε μπορει να ανατρεψει αυτη τη ταλαντωση γιατι η θυσια ηταν ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΑ οταν εγινε και η ωρα της δικαιοσυνης καπια μερα θα ερθει για οσους θυσιαστηκαν αδικα εκεινη την εποχη δεν εχει σημασια αν αργησει ο τροχος γυριζει συνεχως οσο περνανε τα χρονια.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

στην εποχη αυτη αυτο που θα μετρησει θα ειναι η πραγματικη ποιοτητα και οχι να φαμε μια σαβουρα γλυκο για να ευχαριστηθει ο ουρανισκος μας οι σαβουρες στην εποχη αυτη θα χαντακωθουν μαζι με οσους τις συνηθιζουν συνεχεια

----------


## boo

τελευταιες μερες ανεμελιας και χαλαρωσης...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

δε πιστευω οτι για να λεγετε καπιος χριστιανος πρεπει να πηγαινει καθε κυριακη στην εκλησια ουτε να κανει το σταυρο του συνεχως αλλα αν αμβισβητει τα κειμενα τις αποκαλυψης τοτε δεν ειναι χριστιανος καν και αν εναντιονετε σ αυτα τοτε ειναι αντιχρηστος βαδιζουμε οολο και περισσοτερο καθε μερα σε μια κοινωνια που το βασικο χαρακτηριστικο της θα ειναι η απανθρωπια και οπιος συμπεριφερετε σαν ανθρωπος θα χαρακτηριζετε περιθωριακος απ τους αλλους ομως βαρεθηκα να βλεπω να προσποιουνται τα θυματα και αντι να πουν ξεκαθαρα οτι δεν επιθυμουν να συμβαδισουν με το θεο παριστανουν τους θυματοποιημενους για να αναδιξουν τους αλλους ως τυρανους 

σε μονιμη βαση χρησιμοποιουν ως αλοθι τους την υψιλη ταχαμ μορφωση τους οστε να κανουν οτι θελουν βρισκομενοι στο απειροβλητο και δειχνουν παντα ως κακους οσους δε συμπεριφερονται με πανουργια και διπροσωπια και δε φροντιζουν πισω απο το προσωπειο που φορανε να παριστανουν τους καλους και τους γλυκομηλιτους και επειδη σιγουρα καπιοι καταλαβαινουν σε πιους αναφερομαι μετα απο ολα οσα μου εκαναν ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΣΑ συνεχιζουν να κανουν σημερα που νομιζουν οτι δε τα εχω αντιληφθει επειδη δε μπορω να το αποδειξω οτι εγιναν ΕΠΙΤΗΔΕΣ ενω το γνωριζω σιγουρα περιμεναν και τους πω και ευχαριστω για το απιστευτο θρασος τους τον απιστευτο τροπο που με αντιμετωπισαν ενω τωρα μαλιστα πεταξαν το προσωπειο που φοραγαν και επειδη ξερουν οτι μονο εγω καταλαβαινω τι κανουν δε τους ενδιαφερει καν τι καταλαβαινω και τι οχι γιατι δε θα με πιστεψει κανενας και το ξερουν απο τοτε που πεταξαν τη μασκα εχω συνηδητοποιησει ποσο δικιο ειχα οταν εξαρχης ειμουν αρνητικος μαζι τους και αν καπιος που δε με γνωριζε ηξερε και εβλεπε οτι βλεπω τα τελευταια χρονια τωρα δε θα ηξεραν που να κρυφτουν με οσα μου εχουν κανει τοσα χρονια αλλα το κυριο οπλο τους ειναι οτι αυτος ο πλανητης προοθει τη συνομωσια και τη πανουργια κανοντας πολυ ευκολη τη ζωη οσων τη χρησημοποιουν και πολυ δυσκολη τη ζωη οσων την πολεμουν αρα δικιο σε αυτο το πλανητη δε θα βρω ποτε ομως ολοι μας θα αποδευσμευτουμε καποτε απο τον υλιστικο κοσμο οταν απ τη κλεψυδρα πεσει ολη η αμμος κατι που ισως καπιοι δε θελουν να σκεφτονται ΝΟΜΙΖΟΝΤΑΣ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΘΕΟΙ και αυτο γιατι εφοσον βρισκομαστε ακομα εγλωβισμενοι στο χοροχρονο μεσα στη ψευδαισθηση δεν ειμαστε σε θεση να κατανοησουμε τον εαυτο μας γιατι ειμαστε σαν να ειμαστε σε υπνωση ξυπνητοι αλλα οταν η ψευδαισθηση καταλυθει που αυτο θα γινει καποτε προς τη δευτερα παρουσια και οι μασκες πεσουν πιστεψτε με θα χρειαστουν μολις λιγα λεπτα για να καταλαβει καπιος που ανηκει 

οστοσο αν νομιζουν καπιοι οτι θα αποκρυψουν απ το κοσμο την αληθεια και θα εκμεταλευτουν την υπνωση τους εγω ειμαι σε πληρη ετοιμοτητα να τους τη πω εγω κατι που δε νομιζω οτι χρειαζετε ακομα και αν πιστευουν οτι θα καταστηλουν τις αντιδρασεις μου με ηχους και εικονες ξεχνουν το πιος ειμαι και τη δυναμη εχω και μαλον οι ιδιοι πρεπει να αρχισουν να ψαρωνουν απ αυτο 

ο σκοπος μου δεν η αλαζονια αν αυτο νομιζουν αλλα οτι απαιχθανομαι πραγματικα τις υπουλες μεθοδους τους και τις αλεπαληλες προσπαθειες τους να περασουν πραγματα χωρις οι αλλοι να ξερουν τι ακριβως ειναι σκιζοντας μαλιστα και χαρτια που ενημερωνουν το κοσμο για οτι επακολουθει σκοπιμα οχι επειδη τα κολησαν οπου να ναι αλλα επειδη μπορει να μαθει καπιος κατι απ αυτα που δεν ηξερε αφου τα χαρτια που γραφουν πανω ενα σωρο μουφες και τα συνθηματα με τα σπρει που γεμιζουν τους τοιχους σχεδον παντου δε τους ενοχλουν καν απο αυτο και μονο καταλαβαινει κανεις τις προθεσεις τους και τη μορφωση τους το θεμα ειναι να μη λαμψει φως πουθενα οχι αν λερωνουν τους τοιχους με μπογιες ιδου τι τους ενδιαφερει γιατι αν μου ελεγε καπιος μα λερωνουν τους τοιχους κλπ θα του ελεγα ναι εχεις δικιο πχ ολα αυτα τα χαρτια με τις κηδειες που βλεπουμε οπου να ναι δεν ενοχλουν καν γιατι το θεμα ειναι κατι να συμβαδιζει με τη λογικη του πλανητη αυτου να δινει πονο να εχει μαυριλα και να κανει τους παντες δυστιχησμενους αυτο ειναι το ρεζουμε

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Σκέφτομαι ότι έχω βαρεθεί να ειμαι απο γιατρο σε γιατρο, και ότι έχουν φύγει ενα καρο χρήματα.

----------


## ioannis2

> δε πιστευω οτι για να λεγετε καπιος χριστιανος πρεπει να πηγαινει καθε κυριακη στην εκλησια ουτε να κανει το σταυρο του συνεχως αλλα αν αμβισβητει τα κειμενα τις αποκαλυψης τοτε δεν ειναι χριστιανος καν και αν εναντιονετε σ αυτα τοτε ειναι αντιχρηστος βαδιζουμε οολο και περισσοτερο καθε μερα σε μια κοινωνια που το βασικο χαρακτηριστικο της θα ειναι η απανθρωπια και οπιος συμπεριφερετε σαν ανθρωπος θα χαρακτηριζετε περιθωριακος απ τους αλλους 
> 
> σε μονιμη βαση χρησιμοποιουν ως αλοθι τους την υψιλη ταχαμ μορφωση τους οστε να κανουν οτι θελουν βρισκομενοι στο απειροβλητο και δειχνουν παντα ως κακους οσους δε συμπεριφερονται με πανουργια και διπροσωπια και δε φροντιζουν πισω απο το προσωπειο που φορανε να παριστανουν τους καλους και τους γλυκομηλιτους και επειδη σιγουρα καπιοι καταλαβαινουν σε πιους αναφερομαι μετα απο ολα οσα μου εκαναν ......ολοι μας θα αποδευσμευτουμε καποτε απο τον υλιστικο κοσμο οταν απ τη κλεψυδρα πεσει ολη η αμμος κατι που ισως καπιοι δε θελουν να σκεφτονται ΝΟΜΙΖΟΝΤΑΣ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΘΕΟΙ και αυτο γιατι εφοσον βρισκομαστε ακομα εγλωβισμενοι στο χοροχρονο μεσα στη ψευδαισθηση δεν ειμαστε σε θεση να κατανοησουμε τον εαυτο μας γιατι ειμαστε σαν να ειμαστε σε υπνωση ξυπνητοι αλλα οταν η ψευδαισθηση καταλυθει που αυτο θα γινει καποτε προς τη δευτερα παρουσια και οι μασκες πεσουν πιστεψτε με θα χρειαστουν μολις λιγα λεπτα για να καταλαβει καπιος που ανηκει 
> 
> οστοσο αν νομιζουν καπιοι οτι θα αποκρυψουν απ το κοσμο την αληθεια και θα εκμεταλευτουν την υπνωση τους εγω ειμαι σε πληρη ετοιμοτητα να τους τη πω εγω κατι που δε νομιζω οτι χρειαζετε ακομα και αν πιστευουν οτι θα καταστηλουν τις αντιδρασεις μου με ηχους και εικονες ξεχνουν το πιος ειμαι και τη δυναμη εχω και μαλον οι ιδιοι πρεπει να αρχισουν να ψαρωνουν απ αυτο


Ο υλιστικός κόσμος είναι το αναγκαίο κακό ανευ του οποίου δεν ζει κανείς. Η πλεονεξία γέννησε την πανουργία και τη διπλοπροσωπία την οποία θα υποστεί πρωτα αυτος που τον ξεχωρισαν σαν εύκολη λεία. Μη γίνεσαι εύκολη λεία. Τουλάχιστον να έχεις αυτα τα λίγα από τον υλιστικό κόσμο που θα σε κάνουν ευτυχισμένο αλλά όχι πλεονέκτη. Πάλεψε το. 

Καλοσύνες με διάκριση, διότι ακόμα κι εμεις που μαστε καλοί καγαθοί άμα πάρουμε στο μάτι κάνα να ναι καλοσυνάτος θα τον εκμεταλλευθούμε κι εμείς, δεν θα τον βλάψουμε μεν απλά θα κοιτάξουμε να κερδίσουμε κάτι ή να του πάρουμε κάτι απ΄την καλοσύνη του. Όσο παραξενο ή μη παραδεκτο κι αν ακούγεται αυτό.

Ευτυχισμένος όποιος το πλήθος (των αμνοεριφίων) τον κατέταξε ή τον αποδέχτηκε στο απυρόβλητο. Θα χρειαστεί πολύς κόπος κι αποδείξεις για να πείσεις το πλήθος ότι αυτός δεν κάνει. Απ τους χριστιανούς να φοβάσαι τους νερόβραστους, κάποιους δλδ που κόβουν και ράβουν τη θρησκεία στα μέτρα τους.

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

> Σκέφτομαι ότι έχω βαρεθεί να ειμαι απο γιατρο σε γιατρο, και ότι έχουν φύγει ενα καρο χρήματα.


Καλησπέρα νοσηρή! Σε καταλαβαίνω και εγώ ανά περιόδους τρέχω για εξετάσεις!
Ψάχνεσαι για κάτι ή προληπτικές κάνεις?

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Καλησπέρα νοσηρή! Σε καταλαβαίνω και εγώ ανά περιόδους τρέχω για εξετάσεις!
> Ψάχνεσαι για κάτι ή προληπτικές κάνεις?


Καλησπερα. Με εκανε παραπομπή η νευρολογος η οποία με διέγνωσε με ιδιοπαθη τρομο... Ευτυχώς όλες μου οι εξετάσεις βγήκαν καλές αλλα παρότι ειμαι ηδη σε αγωγή το τρεμουλο δεν έχει υποχωρήσει τελείως.. Τι να πω, μου ειναι ολα πρωτογνωρα

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Κουραγιο ρε Νοσηρη

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Ο υλιστικός κόσμος είναι το αναγκαίο κακό ανευ του οποίου δεν ζει κανείς. .


αυτο το λες γιατι βρισκεσαι σε υπνωση λογο του οτι βλεπεις ακομα τη ψευδαισθηση και οχι την αληθεια και για να καταλαβεις τι ενοω φαντασου ενα κυβο φαντασου τωρα να τον εχουν βαψει με ασχετα χρωματα απο πανω και εξαιτιας αυτου να τον βλεπεις σαν τραπεζιο μολις καταλαβες τι ειναι το ματριξ οταν καπια μερα η ψευδαισθηση καταλυθει θα δεις αγγελους και διαβολους αν βρισκομαστε εν ζωη ως τοτε θα καταλαβεις αμεσως που παει τι

θεωρω παντως σημαντικο να μην υπαρχει φοβος και να γνωριζει καπιος αυτο ακομα και αν δε το χρειαστει καποτε ρωτησαν το χριστο οι μαθητες του πιο θα ειναι το σημαδι της δευτερας παρουσιας και αυτος τους ειπε (σε ελευθερη μεταφραση αλλα το νοημα ειναι το ιδιο σχεδον)οταν θα δειτε ενα ανθρωπο που μου μιαζει να βρισκετε στους αγιους τοπους που ειμουν εγω παρτε τα βουνα 
το να τη θυμομαστε δε νομιζω να βλαπτει σε κατι αν και καταλαβαινω τι ενοει θα αποφυγω να την αναλυσω γιατι δεν υπαρχει λογος...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

στη προηγουμενη ζωη μου πχ γινομουν φεσι σε αυτη δεν αγγιξα ποτο τιποτα γι αυτο ειναι ετσι η ζωη που το Α αναιρει το Β και καταληγουν και τα δυο στο κενο αν εχετε την αισθηση του κενου απλα δε καταλαβαινετε τι βλεπετε ειναι δυνατον υπο αυτες τις συνθηκες να υπαρξει αξιολογηση χαρακτηρα θα υπαρξει μονο αξιολογηση ΠΙΣΤΗΣ καθολου πιστη καθολου σωτηρια ετσι ακριβως

ζουμε σε μια γη με ενα μηχανισμο τροχια-χρονοπαγιδα που μας εχει εγκλωβισει στο χοροχρονο και προηποθετει οτι θα πρεπει να γινουν 2 αντιθετε πραγματα ταυτοχρονα οπως ακριβως το φως και τη σκια που συνθετουν την εικονα αρα αυτο σημαινει οτι συμφωνα με τη χρονοπαγιδα οτι αν βγουν τα θηρια απ το εδαφος θα ερθουν και οι αγγελοι απ τον ουρανο φανταστειτε ενα μηχανισμο σαν δυο γραναζια που το καθε ενα ακολουθει αντιθετη φορα και ο συνδεσμος τους τα μετακινει μολις κατανοησατε πως λειτουργει ο πλανητης γη αυτο ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕΙ οτι αυτος που ορισε αυτο το κανονισμο ηταν ο δημιουργος του πλανητη αυτου

----------


## ioannis2

> αυτο το λες γιατι βρισκεσαι σε υπνωση λογο του οτι βλεπεις ακομα τη *ψευδαισθηση* και οχι την αληθεια και για να καταλαβεις τι ενοω φαντασου ενα κυβο φαντασου τωρα να τον εχουν βαψει με ασχετα χρωματα απο πανω και εξαιτιας αυτου να τον βλεπεις σαν τραπεζιο μολις καταλαβες τι ειναι το ματριξ οταν καπια μερα η ψευδαισθηση καταλυθει θα δεις αγγελους και διαβολους αν βρισκομαστε εν ζωη ως τοτε θα καταλαβεις αμεσως που παει τι
> 
> θεωρω παντως σημαντικο να μην υπαρχει *φοβος* και να γνωριζει καπιος αυτο ακομα και αν δε το χρειαστει καποτε ρωτησαν το χριστο οι μαθητες του πιο θα ειναι το *σημαδι* της δευτερας παρουσιας και αυτος τους ειπε (σε ελευθερη μεταφραση αλλα το νοημα ειναι το ιδιο σχεδον)οταν θα δειτε ενα ανθρωπο που μου μιαζει να βρισκετε στους αγιους τοπους που ειμουν εγω παρτε τα βουνα 
> το να τη θυμομαστε δε νομιζω να βλαπτει σε κατι αν και καταλαβαινω τι ενοει θα αποφυγω να την αναλυσω γιατι δεν υπαρχει λογος...


Ναι, έχω έντονη τη ψευδαίσθηση. Το μεγάλο της καλό είναι ότι μου προσφέρει εσωτερική χαρά και ευτυχία σε σημαντικό βαθμό. Όμως, αρκούν κάποια συμβάντα, τα οποία θεωρώ σοβαρά, σε οποιοδήποτε τομέα της ζωής μου, για να προσγειωθώ. Κι η προσγείωση είναι αίσθημα λύπης κι απογοητευσης διότι κατέρρευσε ευθυς η ψευδαίσθηση. Όμως, αγωνίζομαι να κάνω πράγματα στη ζωή μου, να έχω επιτυχίες διότι έχω επίγνωση και της πραγματικότητας αλλά και ότι η ψευδαίσθηση πολλές φορές καταρρέει. 
Ο φόβος φέρνει κόλαση. Τον θεωρώ ως την απαρχή (μάλλον έτσι θα ναι) όλων των ψυχολογικών προβλημάτων. 
Αυτό το σημάδι με τον Χριστό δεν το ξέρω. Ξέρω μόνο αυτό που είπε ότι αμα οι άνθρωποι γίνουν άπληστοι, άρπαγες, χαθεί η αγάπη, τότε πλησιάζει ο χρόνος της δευτέρας παρουσιας.

----------


## ioannis2

Η σύγχυση βασανίζει το νου μου από πολλά χρόνια. Αντί να αρκούμε στην ουσία, αντί να απλοποιώ, κάνω τα πράγματα σύνθετα, πολύπλοκα. Υπερανάλυση και τάση αφομοίωσης του οτιδήποτε και κάλυψης κάθε κενού σε κάθε τι που κάνω. Το αποτέλεσμα είναι κόπος αλλά πενιχρά αποτελέσματα. Και στην πορεία να χω μπλέξει τα πράγματα και το τελικό αποτέλεσμα να χαρακτηρίζεται πολλέ φορές από λάθη. Ενώ όποτε ξεκινάω κάτι έχω επίγνωση της παγίδας αυτής, προχωρώντας το εγχείρημα, στην πορεία ήδη πέφτω ξανά στην παγίδα.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Κουραγιο ρε Νοσηρη


Ευχαριστώ μικρέ. Σημερα εχω νευρολόγο ξανά.. Ελπίζω να είναι η τελευταία μέρα

----------


## elisabet

> Σκέφτομαι ότι έχω βαρεθεί να ειμαι απο γιατρο σε γιατρο, και ότι έχουν φύγει ενα καρο χρήματα.


Ωχ, καλά αποτελέσματα τουλάχιστον ευχομαι.
Κι εγώ υποτίθεται έχω βάλει στην σειρά κάτι γιατρούς που πρέπει να πάω...αλλά συνεχώς το αναβάλλω. Να δω πότε θα κάνω την αρχή...

----------


## thlimenamatia

κακη μερα και παλι σημερα. κοντευει νοεμβριος ο μηνας που χωρισαμε. η κατασταση μου ιδια σε αθλια χειροτερεψη. οπου ειμαι οπου παω κλαιω. και να εχω κατι ενδιαφερον να κανω η να παω να βγω εξω τιποτα δεν μου κανει διαθεση. ολα ασχημα.

----------


## thanosP

> Καλησπέρα νοσηρή! Σε καταλαβαίνω και εγώ ανά περιόδους τρέχω για εξετάσεις!
> Ψάχνεσαι για κάτι ή προληπτικές κάνεις?


επισης κ εγω σκεφτομαι κατι παρομοιο γ αυτο εστειλα εδω.....εχω τα νευρα μου με ψυχιατρους/ψυχολογους εξαιτειας της ακριβης αμοιβης που περνουν.....κ δεν νομοζω οτι προσφερουν κ τις απαραιτητες υπηρεσιες για να ξεκινουν οι τιμες των ραντεβου απο 50 εως 100 ευρω την ωρα........αναρωτιεμαι η ελιτ της επιστημης της ιατρικης θεωρουν οτι ειναι?γιατι επιστημονες καρδιολογοι,πνευμονολογοι δεν βαζουν τετοια μεγαλη τιμη?......τι ειναι?γενετιστες βιολογοι?βασικα μπακαλιστικα πραγματα κανουν κ οι ψυχιατροι οπως σε ολες τις ειδικοτητες,ειναι απαραδεκτο να βαζουν τετοια τιμη στο ραντεβου πιστευω.............τη στιγμη που αλλα κομματια της κοινωνιας παλευουν κ δουλευουν για 2 5 ευρω την ωρα.....μην μιλησω για την εργατικη ταξη που αν δεν υπηρχε ουτε να φανε ουτε να καφονται στις ακριβοκαρεκλες τους θα μπορουσαν.......και βεβαια δεν φταινε οι ψυχιατροι,αλλα ο καπιταλισμος η ελευθερη αγορα το συστημα που τις αναγκες οπως η υγεια τις μετατρεπει σε εμπορευμα

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Ξέρω μόνο αυτό που είπε ότι αμα οι άνθρωποι γίνουν άπληστοι, άρπαγες, χαθεί η αγάπη, τότε πλησιάζει ο χρόνος της δευτέρας παρουσιας.


 το εχεις ακουσει αλλα τοσο αναλυτικα πρεπει να ψαξεις για να το βρεις θα ακουσες ως οταν εμφανιστει ο ψευδοπροφητης αλλα ετσι δε γινεται κατανοητο απ το κοσμο τι ενοει ακριβως και οσοι δε το ηξεραν απο πριν θα αρνηθουν τη πιστη τους εκτος αν εναι ειδη πιστοι σε περιπτωση που καπιος ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΑΓΓΙΞΕΙ ΠΟΤΕ την αγια γραφη η ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ευλαβικα πιστος απο πριν ΔΕΝ υπαρχει περιπτωση να μην αλαξοπιστησει αν ζει εκεινη τη περιοδο 
η φραση γινετε κανοητη *μονο* ετσι οπως την ειπε ο Χριστος



> οταν θα δειτε ενα ανθρωπο που μου μιαζει να βρισκετε στους αγιους τοπους που ειμουν εγω παρτε τα βουνα


 και το λεω γιατι εχω καταλαβει πως θα συνδιαστει με αυτο που θα δουν τοτε γι αυτο το θεωρω σημαντικο η φραση αυτη να γινει γνωστη

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Ωχ, καλά αποτελέσματα τουλάχιστον ευχομαι.
> Κι εγώ υποτίθεται έχω βάλει στην σειρά κάτι γιατρούς που πρέπει να πάω...αλλά συνεχώς το αναβάλλω. Να δω πότε θα κάνω την αρχή...


Μολις το διάβασα. Να σαι καλα κορίτσι μου.. Έγινε η διάγνωση με οτι περίμενα,,δλδ ιδιοπαθης τρόμος. Μου το ειχε φερει απέξω απέξω ο παθολογος αλλα επρεπε να παρω τη γνώμη ειδικού αλλα και να κάνω ενα σωρο εξετάσεις..
Σας ευχαριστώ παρα πολυ ολους για τη στήριξη σας. Το εκτιμώ και ας μη σας γνωρίζω προσωπικά..

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

προσωπικα δε θεωρω απολυτως σπουδαιο να πηγαινει καποιος ανελειπως στην εκλησια το να ξερει ομως 2 πραγματα για το τι ειπε ο χριστος και η αγια γραφη το θεωρω απαραιτητο ΑΝ ΘΕΛΕΙ να λεγετε χριστιανος το να ειναι καλος ανθρωπος στο πλανητη αυτο με τη γνωστη φραση οτι ο ανθρωπος ειναι θηριο δε το βρισκω απαραιτητο πχ ο ληστης πηρε χαρη αν θυμαστε

ειναι δυνατον πχ να σε σωσει καπιος οταν δεν εχεις ιδεα για το τι ειπε καν? αν διαβασει καπιος τι ειπε και δεν ανηκει στην αντιθετη πλευρα εγω τον βρισκω καλυμενο..

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

αν θυμαμαι καλα η ακριβη φραση ειναι οταν θα δειτε καπιον με το ιδιο ονομα στους αγιους τοπους γιατι η μνημη μου με προδιδει πολες φορες αλλα και μονο να θυμαται καπιος τη φραση οταν θα εμφανιστει καπιος στην ερημο θα καταλαβει αμεσως δε χρειαζετε να θυμαται λεπτομερειες

----------


## elis

παιδακια μην το κουραζετε εγινε πολεμοσ καθε φορα που γινεται πολεμοσ προχωραει η τεχνολογια και γινονται θαυματα το οτι εζησα ασ πουμε ειναι ενα θαυμα γι αυτο γινονται οι πολεμοι για να προχωρανε τα πραγματα οσοι φυγαν μερικουσ τουσ ξαναγυρισαν και τουσ ειπαν μουφα σε σχεση με τη γη εκει πανω αυτοι που πουλησαν την ψυχη τουσ επιστρεφουν οποτε θελουν εγω θα περιμενω να με φερετε με αλλο σωμα γτ θα το κανουν παγωτο οταν πεθανω αυτο ειχε γινει το 1960 μετα τον πολεμο ναρκωτικα και τεχνολογια εμαθα αρκετα πραγματα για τη ζωη αν δε φρικαρετε θα σασ τα πω θεραπεια σχιζο οργανικα παντα κορτιζονη ντεπον η στεροειδεσ αντιφλεγμονωδεσ και πρωτεινεσ για ομορφια τα υπολοιπα ειναι ναρκωτικα φαρμακα γυμναστικη με πρωτεινεσ η διατροφη με αλκοολ αντι για ηρεμιστικα αυτα ειναι τα τελευταια νεα κι αν δε φρικαρετε εχει λιγα ακομα αυτα

----------


## elis

μονο εγω πολεμησα μην αγχωνεστε εγω ημουν στρατιωτησ οι υπολοιποι ειστε απλοσ λαοσ οσοι ηταν στρατιωτεσ μπορει και να πολεμησαν οι αλλοι αποκλειεται αυτα ολα εγιναν με τεχνολογια κανενασ δεν πηρε χαμπαρι τιποτα αν αλλαξανε τα κειμενα τησ εκκλησιασ τοτε κατι εγινε αυτα να βρειτε παλια και καινουρια αυτα ετσι αλλαζουν

----------


## elisabet

ελις χαιρομαι που σε ξαναβλεπω εδω!!!
πως εισαι; συνεχίζεις να παίρνεις τα φάρμακα σου;

----------


## elis

ελη αν εγινε πολεμοσ εγω ειμαι υπευθυνοσ για σασ με εβαλε ο στρατηγοσ να τα παρω ολα ενω κανονικα ειμαι αθλητησ αλλα σασ φερομουν καλα γτ ελεγα ανθρωποι ειναι κι οι μαλακιεσ μεσα στο παιχνιδι και ηθελαν να δουν πωσ θα συνελθω συνηλθα με κορτιζονη ντεπον και στεροειδεσ αντιφλεγμονωδεσ μπορειτε να ρθειτε να με ριξετε μια ματια να παει ο καθενασ στη δουλεια του ρωτηστε τα παιδια στην καφετερια οποιοσ θελει να μαθει κι οι πρωτεινεσ ειναι για ομορφια αυτα ειμαι απλοσ στρατιωτησ με βαλαν να κανω αυτη τη δουλεια γτ σασ ψιλοκαταλαβαινα επειδη ημουν απο την αλανα αυτα και κανεισ δεν πηρε χαμπαρι τιποτα πληρονωμαι 14 ευρω τη μερα για οσουσ νοιαζουν τα οικονομικα αυτα

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

Σήμερα που έχω ρεπό μετα από 13 μέρες θέλω να μην κάνω τίποτα!
Να αράξω στο κρεβάτι, μετά καναπέ και να βλέπω Netflix  :Big Grin:

----------


## elisabet

> ελη αν εγινε πολεμοσ εγω ειμαι υπευθυνοσ για σασ με εβαλε ο στρατηγοσ να τα παρω ολα ενω κανονικα ειμαι αθλητησ αλλα σασ φερομουν καλα γτ ελεγα ανθρωποι ειναι κι οι μαλακιεσ μεσα στο παιχνιδι και ηθελαν να δουν πωσ θα συνελθω συνηλθα με κορτιζονη ντεπον και στεροειδεσ αντιφλεγμονωδεσ μπορειτε να ρθειτε να με ριξετε μια ματια να παει ο καθενασ στη δουλεια του ρωτηστε τα παιδια στην καφετερια οποιοσ θελει να μαθει κι οι πρωτεινεσ ειναι για ομορφια αυτα ειμαι απλοσ στρατιωτησ με βαλαν να κανω αυτη τη δουλεια γτ σασ ψιλοκαταλαβαινα επειδη ημουν απο την αλανα αυτα και κανεισ δεν πηρε χαμπαρι τιποτα πληρονωμαι 14 ευρω τη μερα για οσουσ νοιαζουν τα οικονομικα αυτα


elis εκτός από αυτά που λες, άλλα φάρμακα παίρνεις τώρα ή τα έκοψες; Στον γιατρό σου συνεχίζεις να πηγαίνεις;
ΤΟ ξερω πως σε ολους εδώ φερόσουν καλά, όλοι το ξέρουμε αυτό, δεν έχει κανείς πρόβλημα μαζί σου.

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

> παιδακια μην το κουραζετε εγινε πολεμοσ καθε φορα που γινεται πολεμοσ προχωραει η τεχνολογια και γινονται θαυματα το οτι εζησα ασ πουμε ειναι ενα θαυμα γι αυτο γινονται οι πολεμοι για να προχωρανε τα πραγματα οσοι φυγαν μερικουσ τουσ ξαναγυρισαν και τουσ ειπαν μουφα σε σχεση με τη γη εκει πανω αυτοι που πουλησαν την ψυχη τουσ επιστρεφουν οποτε θελουν εγω θα περιμενω να με φερετε με αλλο σωμα γτ θα το κανουν παγωτο οταν πεθανω αυτο ειχε γινει το 1960 μετα τον πολεμο ναρκωτικα και τεχνολογια εμαθα αρκετα πραγματα για τη ζωη αν δε φρικαρετε θα σασ τα πω θεραπεια σχιζο οργανικα παντα κορτιζονη ντεπον η στεροειδεσ αντιφλεγμονωδεσ και πρωτεινεσ για ομορφια τα υπολοιπα ειναι ναρκωτικα φαρμακα γυμναστικη με πρωτεινεσ η διατροφη με αλκοολ αντι για ηρεμιστικα αυτα ειναι τα τελευταια νεα κι αν δε φρικαρετε εχει λιγα ακομα αυτα


Γειά σου elis! "Χρόνια και ζαμάνια", που λένε...Πώς είσαι στην υγεία σου;

----------


## elis

παιρνω κατι χαπια ελληνικα πρεπει να ειναι δε βελτιωνουν το νευρικο συστημα ειναι μονο για να μην κανεισ μαλακιεσ ο γιατροσ μου τα δινει μπορεισ να δουλεψεισ κανονικα κλπ με αυτα τα χαπια η λυση ειναι κορτιζονη ντεπον 500mg η στεροειδεσ αντιφλεγμονωδεσ και για το καρδειαγγειακο τσιπουρακι απο καζανια γυρω στο 0.5 λιτρο τωρα δουλευω απο το 2009 με προβλημα αγροτησ δηλαδη κανω συντηρηση τα εργαλεια που χρησιμοποιουμε στο χωραφι αυτο το να δουλευω γενικα ειναι πολυ σημαντικο για ολουσ ετσι μου ειπαν αν παρετε αυτα τα χαπια αυτεσ ειναι οι λυσεισ κι αν πετυχει αυτο θα το κανουμε δουλεια δηλαδη θα το παλευω εγω κι εσεισ θα το παιρνετε ετοιμο αυτα να ξερετε τα αλλα ολα ειναι μαλακιεσ να περναει η ωρα γτ εχω νευρα αυτα

----------


## elis

τα αλλα τα προβληματα με τα παιδια λυθηκαν οταν πηγα για δουλεια στα 18 επαιρναν τα λεφτα απο τισ δουλειεσ βασικα ο στρατηγοσ μασ τακτοποιησε τα οικονομικα γτ ειχαν μαζευτει κατι λεφτα αν θελουν να συνεχισω να δουλευω μια που βολεψα τα αβολευτα θελω να κανω αυτη τη δουλεια κι αν δεν υπαρχει να τη φτιαξουμε με μισθο 14 ευρω τη μερα αυτα και με τα παιδια τα λυσαμε ολα

----------


## elis

σασ δινω συμβουλεσ γτ εχω διαγνωση απο το 2007 και δουλευω στα χωραφια απο το 2009 η διαγνωση ειναι ψυχωση παιδια σκυλια γατια ηθελαν λεφτα χωρισ λεφτα δε γινεται τιποτα ζητουσα συνεχεια απο το γιατρο και αφου ειμαστε πολλοι βγαλαν αυτα τα χαπια μετα βρηκαμε και τισ λυσεισ αυτεσ βασικα ολα ξεκινησαν απο εδω που σασ ελεγα υπαρχουν λυσεισ κι οι μαλακεσ που τα διαβαζανε με βαλαν να το αποδειξω και τα βγαλαμε ολα φυσικα αφου ζω ηδη 11 χρονια με προβλημα ηξερα τι να κανετε και αυτα που σασ λεω ειναι τοσο ψαγμενα που αν δεν τα ακουσετε τωρα θα τα ακουσετε μετα 5 χρονια τι δουλεια τωρα την κανω τσαμπα απλα επειδη θελω να ζησω κι αλλο και με συμφερει να ειστε καλα αμα θελετε το κανουμε δουλεια αυτη ειναι ολη η αληθεια για ολα

----------


## elis

οταν εχεισ προβλημα οι συνδυασμοι ειναι ναρκωτικα με φαρμακα γυμναστικη συμπληρωματα διατροφη με αλκοολ κατι αλλο δεν υπαρχει τωρα με αυτα τα φαρμακα που παιρνω εγω που δε μαστουρωνεισ η λυση ειναι κορτιζονη ντεπον απο ολα αυτα τα συνδυαζεται οπωσ θελετε αυτα ειναι οτι καλυτερο υπαρχει στην ελλαδα και σασ τα λεω μαζεμενα να ξερετε ολοι τα παντα τα λεφτα που περναν απο τα χερια μου ειναι 14 ευρω τη μερα εγω νομιζω απο επιδοτησεισ μπορει να ειναι τοσο μαλακεσ που να τα δινει ο στρατοσ σαν στρατιωτησ γτ ειχα παει αυτα να ξερετε τα παντα ρωτηστε κι ολασ

----------


## elis

πρωσοπικη μου αποψη ναρκωτικα αλκοολ φαρμακα και γυμναστικη ειναι για ψυχαγωγια η λυση βρισκεται σε αυτα τα χαπια τα καινουρια και περνεισ και μια κορτιζονη και πινεισ κανενα τσιπουρακι και τρωσ και σπιτικο φαγητο για να εισαι καλα τα αλλα ολα ειναι λαιφ σταιλ και πειτε οτι θελετε αυτα

----------


## elis

τη θεραπεια την βρηκε η μαφια αυτο θα το βρισκαμε το ηξερα για να δυναμωσετε περπατημα λιγο μεσα στο σπιτι και θα πηγαινετε να παιρνετε τα τσιγαρα σασ καθε μερα τα τσιγαρα τησ ημερασ απο το περιπτερο κι ενα πακετο εφεδρεια αναγκαστηκα θα περπατατε γτ θελετε να καπνισετε το περπατημα αλλαζει τη βιοχημεια του εγκεφαλου μακροπροθεσμα θα το κανετε αυτο ενα μηνα τουλαχιστον καθε μερα να ψηθειτε λιγο οι αγουροι οι αλλοι για καφε καθε μερα και βολτα με το πατινι στην παραλια στην πορεια τησ ζωησ πρεπει να βρεθειτε και στο γυμναστηριο για 6 μηνεσ τουλαχιστον τα αλλα τα ειπαμε

----------


## Constantly curious

> Σήμερα που έχω ρεπό μετα από 13 μέρες θέλω να μην κάνω τίποτα!
> Να αράξω στο κρεβάτι, μετά καναπέ και να βλέπω Netflix


Ξεκινησα το Locked up  :Smile:  εσυ;;

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

> Ξεκινησα το Locked up  εσυ;;


Εγώ το mindhunter να την δεις οπωσδήποτε!
Μου το έβγαλε και εμένα στα προτεινόμενα το locked up. Αξίζει? Η είσαι ακόμη στην αρχή?

----------


## elis

https://youtu.be/eZaQ95NioQI

----------


## elis

οπωσ βλεπουν ολοι οι νορμαλ και καλα που μασ παρακολουθουν ο κατμαν εγινε καλα οργανικα αυτο που λενε οι γιατροι θεραπεια αυτα που λεει δεν αλλαξαν αλλα δεν εχει πια προβλημα οποιοσ σασ εμαθε να βγαζετε διαγνωση κατεστρεψε τη χωρα γτ εσεισ ωσ καλα παιδια φερεστε αναλογα επισησ σε ολεσ τισ μυστικεσ υπηρεσιεσ που παρακολουθουν αυτο που δεν γινεται το καναμε εμεισ αρα μασ αξιζει η δουλεια αφου την καναμε τωρα θα μασ προσλαβετε μισθοσ 14 ευρω τη μερα επισησ στουσ ηθοποιουσ κλπ που κοροιδευουν καλα κανετε και κοροιδευετε γτ εγω ειμαι υπευθυνοσ γι αυτουσ και δε γινοταν τιποτα μεχρι εδω συμφωνουσα κι εγω απο εδω και περα ομωσ δεν υπαρχει λογοσ αυτα

----------


## elis

οι φυσιολογικοι θελουν να συνεχισετε να κοροιδευετε για να εχουν αλοθι για τισ μαλακιεσ τουσ αλλα απο εδω και περα αφου το πετυχαμε βρισκεται μπροστα σε ηθικο διλημμα και θα πρεπει να σκεφτειτε αυτα τα λεω μην γινουμε ταινια στο χολυγουντ κι αποκτησετε μετα ψυχολογικα κριμα ειναι

----------


## elis

ημουν υπευθυνοσ για σασ με 6 ευρω τη μερα κι επαιρνα οτι υπηρχε το φτιαχναμε το χαλουσαμε το φτιαχναμε το χαλουσαμε αυτο πηγε δυο τρια χρονια κι επρεπε στο τελοσ να ειμαι καλα σα να μη συνεβη τιποτα κι ετσι ειμαι και αρα κανω για τη δουλεια συνιθισα και τα 6 και θελω απλα 14 δεν ειμαστε και φυλακη να παιρνουμε 6 γι αυτο αν θελετε να το κανουμε επισημο πειτε τα στο στρατηγο αυτα

----------


## elis

οσοι αναρωτιεστε ειναι κωλοδουλεια για μενα εξυπηρετηση πηγα να κανω στο στρατηγο αλλα επειδη δουλευα και αγροτησ εφτυσα το γαλα που βυζαξα

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

με την τροπη που εχουν παρει τα πραγματα θα βγαζω τα συναισθηματα αγαπης που εχω μεσα μου δια παντως σε οσους εκαναν τοσες προσπαθειες να με βοηθησουν τοσο καιρο.

σχετικα με αυτο που εβλεπα τελευταια ενα θα πω οτι ειναι ετσι ακριβως και ειναι ολοφανερο οτι ειμαι γεματος αμφιβολιεςς και δισταγμους.

----------


## elis

https://youtu.be/yU6gG-p5FZc

----------


## ioannis2

> παιδακια μην το κουραζετε εγινε πολεμοσ καθε φορα που γινεται πολεμοσ προχωραει η τεχνολογια και γινονται θαυματα το οτι εζησα ασ πουμε ειναι ενα θαυμα γι αυτο γινονται οι πολεμοι για να προχωρανε τα πραγματα οσοι φυγαν μερικουσ τουσ ξαναγυρισαν και τουσ ειπαν μουφα σε σχεση με τη γη εκει πανω αυτοι που πουλησαν την ψυχη τουσ επιστρεφουν οποτε θελουν εγω θα περιμενω να με φερετε με αλλο σωμα γτ θα το κανουν παγωτο οταν πεθανω αυτο ειχε γινει το 1960 μετα τον πολεμο ναρκωτικα και τεχνολογια εμαθα αρκετα πραγματα για τη ζωη


Μην ανησυχείς! Άλλοι πολεμάνε κι άλλοι δοξάζονται ως οι νικητές του πολέμου. Οι δεύτεροι είναι στα σαλόνια την ώρα που πολεμάν οι πρώτοι. Οι μερικοί που φύγαν, που δεν είναι καθόλου μερικοί, δεν τους ξέρει κανείς. Είναι οι στριμωγμένοι νεκροί που βλέπεις στα ντοκιμαντέρ ή οι στρατιώτες που πέφτουν κάτω ο ενας μετα τον άλλο σε κάτι ταινίες, που ενώ βλεπεις αυτες τις σκηνες το μόνο που σε απασχολεί είναι να δείξει στα επόμενα πλάνα τον μεγάλο ηγέτη, το στρατηγό, τι είπε, που πήγε, τι έκανε. Οι ακηνές φρίκης, ακόμα και σε μας που είμαστε πιο συναισθηματικοί και πονάμε τον άλλο, είναι για να γλυκαίνουν το μάτι. Ο αφανής ήρωας, θύμα, περνάει σε δεύτερη μοίρα, ασχολούμαστε μόνο με τον αριθμό, το πόσοι σκοτώθηκαν, και όχι με το ποιοι ήταν, πως και γιατί βρέθηκαν εκεί. Νομίζω ο Μ. Αλέξανδρος είπε πως ο καλύτερος στρατός είναι αυτός με στρατηγό ένα λιοντάρι και στρατιώτες πρόβατα. Κι αυτό λέει ποιοι πάνε να πολεμήσουν. Ακόμα κι εδώ ο αδύνατος είναι που θα κοπιάσει και τελικά θα πληρώσει το τίμημα και θα εξαφανιστεί.

----------


## elis

https://youtu.be/10bIbch7fYg

----------


## elis

https://youtu.be/FLZS3jQPnKw

----------


## elis

https://youtu.be/CkGg1bzfSys

----------


## elis

θα σασ πω την ιστορια πριν χρονια το 14 πηγα να πιω καφε σε μια καφετερια αρχιζω που λετε τα δικα μου τα πλασματακια δεν καταλαβαιναν ετσι καταλαβα οτι ειστε υπεροχα πλασματακια κι οτι ο κοσμοσ προχωρησε βγαινει το 15 ο τσιπρασ ο εξυπνοσ και τα κανει ******* ολα απλα να πω εγω οτι ο χαρακτηρασ μου διαμορφωθηκε αλανα τοτε και στη σημερινη εποχη ειμαι λερα κι εσεισ οταν κανετε παιδια θα νομιζετε οτι ειστε κολωπαιδα γτ αυτα θα ειναι ακομα καλυτερα κι ετσι προχωραει ο κοσμοσ βγαινουν που λετε ολοι αυτοι τα κανουν ******* ολα για 4 χρονια κι ερχεται ο στρατηγουλησ και λεει δουλεια εγω ειμαι στρατιωτησ σα να εχω παει σε πολεμο στην πολιτικη μου ζωη ειμαι αγροτησ το χειροτερο και προγραμματιστησ τορνου και του λεω εγω κατι να κανουμε γτ ολοι κοιμουνται τουσ μαζευουμε ολουσ κι αρχιζουν οι δοκιμασιεσ η δουλεια μου ειναι να ξυπνησετε ολοι και μετα βλεπουμε ποιοσ εχει θεμα ποιουσ ειχα στρατο τουσ χειροτερουσ μην αναρωτιεστε το θεμα ειναι οτι μονο εμεισ μπορουμε να πολεμησουμε αμα πατε στρατο και δειτε παιδακια οπωσ ειδα εγω δεν κανουν για τιποτα αυτοι απλα εσεισ δεν αντιδρατε κι ετσι με βαλαν εμενα ωσ παλιο να κανω τη δουλεια καπωσ ετσι ειναι τα πραγματα και πρεπει και λιγο να αντιδρατε τωρα που θα τη βρειτε τη δυναμη δεν ειναι σωματικο ειναι στο μυαλο αυτα και φιλακια πολλα

----------


## elis

οταν λεμε αντιδραση ενοουμε εχω διαγνωση τι κανω οχι καθομαι και το τρωω αμασητο παλευω δηλαδη βγαινω και πινω κανω ναρκωτικα καπνιζω πινω καφε μαλωνω με ολουσ λεω εγω τωρα μερικα να καθομαι να το παιζω καλο παιδι και μεσα μου να βραζω δεν βοηθαει καθολου σε περπτωση πολεμου καθολου ομωσ τα κακα παιδια συνηθωσ ειναι καλα που θυμωσανε μονιμα μετα εχει τραυματα μαλακιεσ και διαφορα αλλα πανω κατω αυτα ειναι και υπαρχει υγιησ αντιδραση και κακη αντιδραση αυτα ειναι πανω κατω τα βασικα

----------


## elis

πρεπει να καταλαβετε οτι το πωσ φερεστε κοινωνικα ειναι αλληλεπιδραση του ενοσ με τον αλλο δηλαδη το ενα αθροισμα βιωματων με το αλλο αθροισμα βιωματων τα φερνουμε σε επαφη με την ομιλια η επικοινωνια που εχει ποιοτητεσ και δημιουργειται η χημεια αλληλεπιδρασησ και μετα με αυτη τη χημεια διασκεδαζουμε ναρκωτικα αλκοολ γυμναστικη και αντιδραμε ορμονεσ κλπ αυτα

----------


## elis

αμα μαθετε λιγο να αντιδρατε πανω σε αυτο που σασ συμβαινει υγιοσ θα σωθει ολο το κρατοσ

----------


## elis

δηλαδη εγω ειμαι 40 εχω ενα συναισθηματικο φορτιο λογω ηλικιασ αυτη ειναι η βαλιτσα μου το αθροισμα των βιωματων μου που ειμαι εγω και την δυνατοτητα επικοινωνιασ αλληλεπιδραση με τουσ αλλουσ αλληλεπιδρω και αντιδραω συνηθωσ λαθοσ τωρα γτ η αλανα κλπ αυτα

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

θα του αποδειξω τωρα το μυνημα που πηρα εγω δε προκειται να καταλαβω ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ *ΤΙΠΟΤΑ* αλλα αντιθετως *ΑΥΤΟΙ*  θα καταλαβουν οτι θα κοντραριστουμε μεχρι τελους μεχρι να αποδειχτει πιος δε παλευεται με τιποτα και ολες αυτες τις προσπαθειες που κανουν να με τρομοκρατησουν και να με ψαρωσουν επειδη προσπαθω να ξυπνησω το κοσμο και αυτο του καθετε στο ματι επειδη αυτοι ηταν μια ζωη καλοκουρδισμενα ρομποτ με μπαταρια καλο θα ειναι να θυμιθουν οτι ολες οι δυναμεις που εχουν σε αυτο το πλανητη δεν ειναι τιποτα παραπανω απο ενα ματριξ τοσο ψευτικο οπως ειναι ολα εδω αφου ο ανθρωπος που εχει πραγματι δυναμη ειμαι ΕΓΩ ΑΝΕΞΑΡΤΗΤΑ ΑΝ βρισκομαι σε λαθος πλανητη και γι αυτο εχω γινει ετσι τα τελευταια χρονια αρα ας κανουν τωρα τις μαγκες οσο ειμαστε στο ψευτικο κοσμο αφου νομιζουν οτι καπιοι ειναι και στην αληθινη ζωη οταν ερθουμε σε αυτη οι μαγκες τους θα ειναι ενα απολυτο ΜΗΔΕΝ αρα ας παραμυθιαστουν τωρα οτι ειναι παντοδυναμοι μηπως και ετσι ξεχασουν οτι ειναι το απολυτο ΤΙΠΟΤΑ μασκαρεμενο με μια δυναμη οπως ακριβως ενα στερεο φουσκωμενο μπαλονι που με μια καρφιτσα οταν πεσει ολη η αμμας απ τη κλεψυδρα της ζωης τους αφου γινουν 100 χρονω απ τη ποιοτητα οσων τρωνε αφου ηταν αξια γραναζια του συστηματος και ετσι αυτο συστημα τα προσκυνα θα καταληξουν ενα τιποτα και μισο στην επομενη ζωη.
μπραβο ρε μαγκες παιχταραδες εισαστε κα ... απιστοι και πρωτοι.

----------


## Ορέστης

Η μανα μου απο οταν γυρισα απο διακοπες νομιζει οτι εχω παρεες. Δεν πιστευει οτι πηγα μονος μου. Γραφω στο φορουμ απο το ταμπλετ και νομιζει οτι στελνω μηνυματα. Σημερα μου ελεγε για καποιον κυριο απεναντι που "εμπλεξε με παρεες και του εδωσαν ναρκωτικα και βριζει τη γιαγια του". Ειναι ο τροπος της να μου δημιουργει ενοχες. Στον αδερφο μου δεν εχει πει ποτε τετοια.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εχω πεποισθει οτι δε τους νιαζει καν να γινει μοδα να τους βαψουν κλοουν και να τους πουν να φορεσουν το πιο κιτς πραγμα που υπαρχει
ενα πραγμα αντιληφθηκα που πραγματικα μου προκαλεσε αισθηματα φρικης το μονο που τους ενοχλει θανασιμα ειναι οτιδηποτε εμπνευστηκαν απο μενα αφου ετσι συνηδειτοποιουν οτι εγω ειμαι τα παντα και αυτοι το τιποτα αφου αντιλαμβανομαι με ποσο μισος κοιταζουν μερικοι οτι ηταν δικη μου εμπνευση και ομως ειμαι σιγουρος οτι αν τους ελεγαν οτι αυτο ειναι δημιουργημα ενως μ........ σακατη αναπηρου και ξεγραμενου τυπου θα τον προβαλαν αμεσως σαν ειδωλο τους για να απολαμβανουν τα χαλια του και να το ευχαριστιουνται αυτο ειναι που εχω συνηδειτοποιησει πανω απ ολα δεν εχουν προβλημα να χαρισουν ολο το χρυσαφι του κοσμου στους ανθρωπους αρκει να ειναι σιγουροι οτι ζουν δυστιχισμενοι το μονο που τους ενδιαφερει ειναι καθε προσφορα τους να σταζει χολη δηλητηριο και γι αυτο εχω και αυτα τα αισθηματα γι αυτους.με το που θα δουν καπιον που υποπτευονται και μονο οτι ζει ευτυχησμενος αμεσως να κανουν το κοσμο ανω κατω μονο και μονο για να επαναφερουν τη μιζερια που θελουν τη δυστιχια που θελουν αυτο τους ενδιαφερει γιατι απλα βρισκουν το πατημα απο αυτον τον πλανητη που προοθει τη συνομωσια σε οτι και αν συμβει προοθει τη παγιδευση του τυπου ιδιου η υλη ιδου και οι τοιχοι να γιατι οτι και να γινει ευτυχια στο πλανητη αυτο δε θα βρουμε ποτε οσο και να το φιλοσοφισουμε το μονο που μπορει να κανει κανεις ειναι να περιμενει την ωρα της δικαιοσυνης που ειναι ασχετη με αυτο το πλανητη

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

περασα μια ζωη σχεδον να χαζευω τις βιτρινες ειδα τοσα χρονια χιλιαδες ρουχα στολισμενα οσο καλυτερα μπορουσαν και με το που υποψιαζοντουσαν οτι ενα πραγμα ειναι βολικο αμεσως να το πνιξουν στο μαυρο και οταν το καταλαβα τι εκαναν αρχισε να τους ενοχλει και αυτο μονο ενα δε τους ενοχλει να εχουν ενα πλανητη απο κολασμενους που ζουν δυστιχισμενοι με αντικειμενα που δε τους βολευουν ετσι φανταζονται το κοσμο αυτο και οσο δε πετυχαινουν το στοχο τους καπια μερα θα φερουν τη καταστροφη μονο και μονο για να γινει ο πλανητης που θελουν που η χαρα θα ειναι αδυνατη σε αυτον οσο σκιζονται να προστατευσουν τη νεα γενια κανοντας προπαγανδα σε οτιδηποτε σχετιζετε με το θεο για να μη μαθουν ποτε τι ειναι θεος και τι συνιθιζε για να γινουν σκλαβοι οταν μεγαλωσουν να μην εχουν κανενα δικαιομα και αξιωση ετσι φανταζονται τον ιδανικο κοσμο

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

θυμαμαι μια αλλη φορα που ειχα παει σε μια αλυσιδα καταστηματων (μαλον *οχι* αυτη που φανταζεστε) και επειδη ηξερα οτι αυτο που θα παρω θα το εξαφανησουν γιατι θα μπορουσε να επειρεασει τη κατασταση σημερα πηρα τεσσερα μαζι και κατα την εξοδο οργανωσαν ενα απιστευτο σοου ενω ειχα την αποδειξη πανω μου ΝΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΤΗ ΔΕΙΧΝΩ να μου λενε δεκα ωρες τι εχω ψωνισει απ το κατασταστημα να προσπαθουν να με καθηστερησουν ΟΣΟ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΝ και να τα μετρανε ενα ενα τα προιοντα ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΑ ΨΩΝΙΣΕΙ μονο και μονο για να βλεπουν το σοου οι αλλοι και να νομιζουν οτι κατι εγινε καταρχην ποιοι νομιζουν οτι ειναι αυτοι που θα λογοκρινουν οτι ψωνιζω με το ετσι θελω? μηπως νομιζουν οτι αυτοι θα μου πουν τι θα ψωνισω καταχρηση εξουσιας και απιστευτα κομπλεξ που δε πανε παραπανω αυτα νομιζω αρκουν για να καταλαβουν οτι πηρα το μυνημα.Αν ειχαν ελαχιστο φιλοτημο και ηθος θα ντρεποντουσαν για ολα αυτα αλλα που να το βρουν.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

το πιο σιγουρο απ ολα ειναι ενα θα το παιζω μονιμως συνεργασιμος μπροστα τους φοροντας παντα το προσωπειο της δηθεν κατανοησης που μου *επεβαλαν* και μετα θα αρχιζω τα κατεβατα και οπιος νομιζει οτι μπορει να με αντιμετωπισει ειμαι περιεργος να δω τι θα σκεφτει θελουν να ικανοποιησουν τα κομπλεξ τους? θα τους ζητησω ενα σορο συγνωμες που ουτε μια απ αυτες δε πιστεψα ΠΟΤΕ μου

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

και τι θελω να τους αποδειξω με ολα αυτα οτι ειναι κατι παραπανω απο σιγουρο οτι με αυτα τα σκαμπανευασματα που κανω θα χρειαστουν 100% νευρολογο οσο σκεφτονται τα μαλιστα που τους λεω και αυτα που γραφω μετα.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-v2R8HUi42k
ετσι ακριβως..ΠΟΤΕ

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Σκέφτομαι ότι πειναω ολη την ωρα.. Ακομα κ τωρα που μόλις έφαγα και βλέπω να γίνομαι 100 κιλα

----------


## Constantly curious

> Εγώ το mindhunter να την δεις οπωσδήποτε!
> Μου το έβγαλε και εμένα στα προτεινόμενα το locked up. Αξίζει? Η είσαι ακόμη στην αρχή?


Το ειδα !!! Παρα πολυ καλο  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  Καλο ειναι το locked στην αρχη σκεφτηκα μηπως ειναι κοπια orange is the new black. Μεχρι στιγμης το βλεπω ευχαριστα. Περιμενω νεα επεισοδια blacklist οποτε χαλαρα.

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

> Το ειδα !!! Παρα πολυ καλο  Καλο ειναι το locked στην αρχη σκεφτηκα μηπως ειναι κοπια orange is the new black. Μεχρι στιγμης το βλεπω ευχαριστα. Περιμενω νεα επεισοδια blacklist οποτε χαλαρα.


Έχω δει orange new black και μου άρεσε. Θα ξεκινήσω το locked up και θα σου πω την γνώμη μου  :Smile: 
Καλημέρα!!

----------


## Constantly curious

Καλημερα σε ολους μας. Πεισμα υπομονη και ελπιδα ετσι για το γαμωτο το κερ@το μου μεσα  :Smile:

----------


## elis

ρε αλεκο ρε φιλε μη τρελαινεσαι εγω ειμαι κατι σαν αφρικανακι δουλευα απο τα 7 μεχρι τα 17 και πηγαινα σχολειο μετα δουλευα και σπουδαζα ξερεισ τι ειμαι ενα μηδεν κι ενα τιποτα που ειναι το κακο γτ πρεπει να ειμαι κατι ο πατερασ μου ειχε και λεφτα μαζι δημιουργησαμε περιουσια μονο που εγω ημουν παιδι οι γιατροι λενε καταθλιψη δεν ειναι καταθλιψη αφου δουλευα ωσ παιδι πωσ θεσ να ειμαι χαρουμενοσ κατα τα αλλα τα παιδια μου ειναι πλουσια κι ολα καλα εγω ειμαι ενα τιποτα κι ενα μηδεν το προβλημα ειναι εσυ πωσ διαμορφωνεισ αποψη απο τα υλικα αγαθα κι απο τη γνωμη που εχω για τον εαυτο μου ειναι αυτο αληθεια εσυ συμφωνα με τισ εμπειριεσ σου τη αποψη εχεισ και φυσικα τη συζητασ δεν την επιβαλεισ αυτα

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

αν και το σβηνω εξακολουθω να το πιστευω αυτο που λεω αλλα αν αναρωτιεται καπιος τι εχω παθει επρεπε να εβλεπε τι τραβηξα αυτες τις μερες ξερετε γιατι? επειδη δε μπηκα στα μετρα που θελουν και δε φοραω οτι γουσταρουν δε τρωω οτι θελουν αυτοι επειδη θελουν να το προοθησουν με το ετσι θελω δε τους εφτασε που εκαναν χαλια οτιδηποτε φοραγα

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

(................................................. .................................................. .................................................. ......) ΔΕ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑ ΜΕ ΠΙΟ ΔΙΚΑΙΟΜΑ ΘΑ ΑΠΟΦΑΣΙΣΟΥΝ *ΑΥΤΟΙ* ΤΙ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΩ *ΕΓΩ* ολα αυτα τα αμνα που εμαθαν να εξουσιαζουν με ηχους και εικονες δεν τους αρκουν? ποιος τους ειπε οτι θα μου πουν αυτοι τι θα φορεσω που θα παω και πως θα ντυθω εδω και καιρο εκανα υπομονη γιατι περιμενα να περασει ο καιρος για να δουν τα αποτελεσματα απ τα σπουδαια κατορθωματα τους που οχι μονο δεν εφεραν αποτελεσμα με τη ΜΟΝΙΜΗ καταχρηση εξουσιας με οτι τροπο εβρικαν και δεν εβρισκαν λες και τα παντα ειναι ιδιοκτησια τους αλλα τωρα δε σηκωνω και κουβεντα σε τιποτα γιατι μου την εδωσε εντελως ελπιζω λοιπον να ειναι ικανοποιημενοι τωρα που με εκαναν εξαλο εντελως
μονο ενα ειναι σιγουρο αν δε με αφησουν ησυχο δε προκειται να τους αφησω ησυχους με τιποτα αλλα θα γκαζωνω συνεχεια και δε θα με προλαβαινουν

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

αν πιστευουν οτι θα αποκρυψουν την αληθεια απ το κοσμο νομιζοντας οτι εχω γινει αλτσχαιμερ με ανοια αυτο ΝΑ ΤΟ ΞΕΧΑΣΟΥΝ ειμαι ικανος να μοιρασω ακομα και φυλαδια στους δρομους αν εξαφανισουν οτι λεω το καθεστως ΑΓΝΟΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΚΦΟΒΙΣΜΟΥ δε προκειται να περασει που προσπαθουν να επιβαλουν το τελευταιο καιρο οτι εξαφανιζουν τελευταια στο ιντερνετ το εχω αντιληφθει και ξερω που το πανε δε μιλαω οχι επειδη φοβαμαι οπως νομιζουν αλλα επειδη δεν εχει φτασει η κατασταση στα ακρα.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

επισης αν ειχα αξιολογησει ολα αυτα τα πρωτακουστα που ειχα ακουσει κατα καιρους σε καταστηματα και χωρους απο υπαληλους να μου λενε αλλα νταλα προκειμενου να δικαιολογησουν οτι προσπαθουσαν να με εξουσιασουν με το ετσι θελω τωρα σιγουρα θα εψαχναν δουλεια οπως με ενα υπαληλο που μου ζητησε αποδειξη ενω η ταμιας ξεχασε να τη βαλει μεσα στη σακουλα και μετα εγινε το ελα να δεις τα υπολυπα κουφα που ειδα δε τα σχολιαζω γιατι αν τους παρουν χαμπαρι την αλλη μερα θα κατσουν σπιτι

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

δε ξερω αν το προσεξατε οτι απο την ημερα που εβαλαν τα ηλεκτρονικα εισητηρια εγινε ΟΡΑΤΗ η κυκλοφορεια στο μετρο και δε ξερω αν αντιληφθηκατε τις αλαγες που προκαλεσε αυτο γενικοτερα επιβεβαιονονται πληρως οσα ειχε πει ο αινσταιν για τη τεχνολογικη προοδο μην επαναπαυεστε αφου οσο η τεχνολογια εξελισετε θα εχουν τη δυνατοτητα να καταγραφουν καθε σας κινηση οπου και αν βρισκεστε αυτο θα λειτουργησει σαν αδιεξοδο αφου δε θα υπαρχει ετσι καν ιδιωτικη ζωη

και θελετε να σας το αποδειξω οτι εγινε ορατη αταν καπιος περασει τη πορτα χωρις να βαλει ειστηριο το μηχανημα σφυριζει που αυτο σημαινει οτι γνωριζει ποσα ατομα περνουν τη πορτα πως γινετε ομως οταν περνα καπιος με μια βαλιτσα να μη σφυριζει
εδω σας θελω τωρα (μπορει να κανω και λαθος νομιζω ετσι ειναι)
και εφοσον το ειστηριο ειναι ιδιο ευκολα καπιος ξερει απο που μπαινετε και απο που βγαινετε

----------


## ioannis2

Κατάλαβα πόσο σημαντικό πράγμα είναι να χεις δίπλα σου κάποιον που να σε ενθαρρύνει και να σε καθοδηγεί! Να ναι μόνιμα δίπλα σου κάποιος είναι το καλύτερο. 'Εστω το να βρίσκεις περιστασιακά δίπλα σου κάποιους πάλι είναι καλό. Στην έσχατη περίπτωση πρέπει να χεις αυτεπίγνωση του τι είσαι και να βρεις μέσα σου τις δυνάμεις για να προχωρήσεις.

Πριν χρόνια, εκεί που ήμουν σε κατάπτωση λόγω χαμηλής αυτοεκτίμησης κι η ζωή κι η δουλειά μου ανάλογα της κατάστασης αυτής, κάποιος βλέποντας με σε τι υποδεέσετρη θέση ήμουν εν σχέσει με αυτό που θα πρεπε να μαι, με έπιασε από το χέρι και με έβαλε σκουντώντας με σε θέση που άρμοζε να μαι. Αλλιώς, η αλλαγή εκείνη δεν θα γινόταν.

Πριν πιο πολλά χρόνια γνώριζα ένα παιδί φοιτητή σε δύσκολη σχολή που λόγω οικογενειακών καταστάσεων και χαρακτήρα ήταν σε κατάσταση τραγικής κατάπτωσης και δεν παίρναγε μάθημα ολόχρονα. Όμως, είχε από πολύ πριν κάποιον πνευματικό άνθρωπο ο οποίος ψυχικά ήταν και είναι έως σήμερα δίπλα του και τον καθοδηγούσε. Λόγω αυτής της βοήθειας κυρίως, εκεί που θα παράταγε τη σχολή, σήμερα είναι σε πολύ καλή επαγγελματική θέση σύμφωνη με τη σπουδή του.

----------


## ioannis2

> Η μανα μου απο οταν γυρισα απο διακοπες νομιζει οτι εχω παρεες. Δεν πιστευει οτι πηγα μονος μου. Γραφω στο φορουμ απο το ταμπλετ και νομιζει οτι στελνω μηνυματα. Σημερα μου ελεγε για καποιον κυριο απεναντι που "εμπλεξε με παρεες και του εδωσαν ναρκωτικα και βριζει τη γιαγια του". Ειναι ο τροπος της να μου δημιουργει ενοχες. Στον αδερφο μου δεν εχει πει ποτε τετοια.


Δεν της λες την αλήθεια επειδή θες να έχει θετική εντύπωση, ότι ήσουν με παρέα, σε σημείο που να σου δίνει συμβουλές να προσέχεις. Ίσως και γενικά να θέλεις στους έξω σου να δίνεις πάντα θετική εικόνα για σένα, έστω κι αν δεν ανταποκρίνεται στην αλήθεια.

Όμως είναι μεγάλη ψυχική δύναμη κάποιος που έχει θέματα ψυχολογίας να πηγαίνει διακοπές μόνος. Άλλοι στην ίδια θέση δεν θέλουν ούτε να το διανοηθούν. Η σκέψη δημιουργεί θετικές παραστάσεις - φανταστικές και θετικές κουβέντες με τον εαυτό μας κι έτσι παρότι μόνοι περνάμε καλά.

----------


## Ορέστης

> Δεν της λες την αλήθεια επειδή θες να έχει θετική εντύπωση, ότι ήσουν με παρέα, σε σημείο που να σου δίνει συμβουλές να προσέχεις. Ίσως και γενικά να θέλεις στους έξω σου να δίνεις πάντα θετική εικόνα για σένα, έστω κι αν δεν ανταποκρίνεται στην αλήθεια.
> 
> Όμως είναι μεγάλη ψυχική δύναμη κάποιος που έχει θέματα ψυχολογίας να πηγαίνει διακοπές μόνος. Άλλοι στην ίδια θέση δεν θέλουν ούτε να το διανοηθούν. Η σκέψη δημιουργεί θετικές παραστάσεις - φανταστικές και θετικές κουβέντες με τον εαυτό μας κι έτσι παρότι μόνοι περνάμε καλά.


Την αληθεια της λεω αλλα ειτε δεν με πιστευει απολυτα, ειτε ανησυχει οτι κινδυνευω να αποκτησω παρεες και θελει να με αποτρεψει.

----------


## Ορέστης

Εχετε νιωσει ποτε οτι δε θελετε να ζησετε αλλο, οτι βαρεθηκατε τα παντα;

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Εχετε νιωσει ποτε οτι δε θελετε να ζησετε αλλο, οτι βαρεθηκατε τα παντα;


Το χω νιωσει πολλες φορες στο παρελθόν. Σα να με κουραζε η καθημερινότητα, σα να μην έβρισκα κανέναν νοημα και σκοπο. Σκεφτόμουν πολύ, ανελυα τα παντα στο μυαλο μου μεχρι αηδιας. Δεν μου επέτρεπα να κανω λάθη, τα απλα τα καθημερινα που κάνουν όλοι. Ηθελα να ειμαι αλάνθαστο πράγμα και αδύνατο. Τωρα ευτυχώς πια με την αγωγή έχουν φύγει αυτές οι παράλογες σκέψεις και δεν ειμαι και σε θεση να σκεφτώ, ευτυχώς το μυαλο μου ξεφεύγει

----------


## thlimenamatia

> Εχετε νιωσει ποτε οτι δε θελετε να ζησετε αλλο, οτι βαρεθηκατε τα παντα;


πιο μικρη πολυ λιγες φορες αλλα μολις το σκεφτομουν αμεσως μου εφευγε. εχει σχεδον ενα χρονο το εχω σκεφτει πολλες φορες.

----------


## elis

υπαρχουν δυο τροποι μεγαλωματοσ παιδιων ενα να τα κανεισ εξαρτημενα απο σενα την τεχνολογια τα ναρκωτικα κλπ μια αηδια σκετη κατα την αποψη μου κι ο αλλοσ να τα κανεισ ανεξαρτητα δηλαδη να δουλευουν να εχουν δικα τουσ λεφτα κλπ αυτο εκανα εγω στα παιδια μου και νομιζα ημουν καλοσ στην πορεια θυμηθηκα εναν τυπο οταν δουλευα σε ενα μαγαζι με ανταλακτικα που ειχε ερθει με τρικυκλο και ζητησε ενα φτερο απο χαρλευ το οποιο κανει 100 ευρω το μονο που του ειπα ειναι εχει λεφτα κατσε να φωναξω το αφεντικο ημουνα γυρω στα 22 τοτε αυτον τον τυπο θυμηθηκα και λεω θα τα πω αρλουμπεσ να ξυπνησουν τα λεγα οτι ειμαι φτωχοσ οτι ειμαι χαζοσ ολα τα ειπα για να καταλαβω τι μυαλα κουβαλανε η αληθεια λοιπον ειναι οτι τα παιδια ειναι κακομαθημενα κι η γυναικα μου γιδι γτ ειναι η γυναικα γιδι ξερετε γτ τα παιδια ειναι κακομαθημενα γτ παιζω παντου στο ιντερνετ εχω απο λεφτα γυρω στα 500 χιλιαρικα κι αλλα 500 σπιτια χωραφια ακινητα και νομιζα οτι πετυχα τελικα αποτελεσμα ολοι οι δικαστεσ ειναι μουνοδουλοι η γυναικα μου γιδι τα παιδια κακομαθημενα οι εμποροι ναρκωτικων παιδακια και μουνοδουλοι οι τραγουδιστεσ αναξιοι λογου γτ δεν μπορουν να μιλησουν οι γιατροι καποιοι δουλευουν και τα υπολοιπα δικα σασ αληθεια θελατε αληθεια εδωσα να κρινετε αυτα

----------


## elis

τελευταια νεα δουλευω απο 7 χρονων στα 18 ειχα περιουσια 500 χιλιαρικα μεχρι τωρα θα πρεπε να εχω αλλα 500 απο τισ ελιεσ στη διαρκεια τησ ζωησ μου δουλεψα σε αλλεσ 6 δουλειεσ συνολικα το κρατοσ εχει βγαλει απο μενα 2.5 δισ ευρω εχω δωσει ασκησεισ στον παοκ τα σουπερ σετ ειμαι δασκαλοσ καρατε και ποδοσφαιριστησ ερασιτεχνησ ξερω μπασκετ και βολευ στρατο ημουν στρατονομοσ μπορει και ουκασ γτ εκανα ορεινη διαβιωση εχω κανει κατι σχεδια που τα πουλησανε στη νασα με βρηκαν με βασανισαν τουσ ειπα μια θεραπεια τησ σχιζο γραφω εδω κι οι γιατροι βρισκουν κατι καλυτερο με γνωρισαν πολλεσ γυναικεσ γτ νομοθετησαν καταλληλα ωστε να βγω κακοποιοσ μπορειτε να πειτε οτι θελετε απο μικρο παιδι ισχυουν αυτα οτι με βαλαν στο ματι θελετε να το πειτε στημενο πειτε το δηλαδη με παρατησαν οι γονεισ μου κι αλλοι κοροιδευαν αυτο ισχυει απο 7 χρονων και νομοθετησαν καταλληλα μπορειτε να με σκοτωσετε οποτε θελετε στα αρχιδια μου σασ γραφω μπορειτε να το πειτε ψευτομαγκια αλλα γι αυτο γινονται ολα δε θα δωσω αξια σε κανεναν να ασχοληθω μαζι του οτι κι αν κανετε μπορειτε να πειτε οτι θελετε εγω το θεωρω στημενο κι οσοι εχουν παιδια μπορουν να δοκιμασουν να τα αγριεψουν αυτα και πατε ολοι και γαμηθειτε

----------


## elis

ο πατερασ μου μιλουσε με το στρατηγο ο στρατηγοσ κανονιζε την αλανα γτ τουσ εγραφα ολουσ στα αρχιδια μου γτ πωσ δεν εχει σημασια γινεται ειναι ανθρωπινο απλα δεν ειναι στα πλαισια τησ προπογανδασ διαμορφωσησ πολιτη γτ ρωτηστε να μαθετε αυτα εγω και πανω να παω στα αρχιδια μου θα σασ γραφω γτ ετσι μην το ψαχνετε αυτα

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εσυ κατσε να δουλευεις για να βγαζει το κρατος αφου απο μενα δε θα βγαλει φραγκο και αντι να μου τα κανουν ... με τις φορολογικες δηλωσεις εχω ενα κουτι απο ξεχασμενα 2λεπτα που δε ξερω τι να τα κανω αν δεν αγριεψω εγω δεν υπαρχει προβλημα ολα τα αλλα παλευονται  :Smile:

----------


## Ορέστης

> πιο μικρη πολυ λιγες φορες αλλα μολις το σκεφτομουν αμεσως μου εφευγε. εχει σχεδον ενα χρονο το εχω σκεφτει πολλες φορες.


Εγω νιωθω ετσι σταθερα εδω και λιγο καιρο. Δε θελω καν να σηκωνομαι απ το κρεβατι.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

οποιος δεν αντιδρα οταν βλεπει το κακο και παριστανει οτι δε το αναγνωριζει ως αλοθι δεν ειναι καλος επειδη κανει τον ευγενικο για να τον θαυμασουν οι αλλοι ειναι αυτος που αποδεχεται το κακο παριστανοντας τον καλο
ο ευγενικος δεν ειναι καλος αν αυτο νομιζουν οι περισσοτεροι ειναι αυτος που απλα συμφωνει αλλα δε θελει να τσαλακωθει

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

λενε οτι οποιος μπορει να ζησει μονος του ειναι θηριο η θεος εχει αναρωτηθει κανεις γιατι ο θεος βλεπει παντου τον εαυτο του και αυτο του αρκει το θηριο βλεπει παντου οτι μισει και αυτο του αρκει κατα περιεργο τροπο αυτα τα δυο φαινονται ιδια αλλα ειναι αντιθετα

το σιγουρο ειναι οτι αν καπιος πραγματι μπορει να το κανει αυτο δηλαδη να απεχει ο ιδιος απο τη ζωη να συμπεριφερετε σαν εξωγηινος και να σχολιαζει μονο τη ζωη των αλλων τοτε σιγουρα ανηκει σε μια απο τις 2 κατηγοριες ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να βρει καπιος τη διαφορα και μαλιστα σε καπια σημεια φαινετε αυτο να προκαλει συγχιση ακομα και στις γραφες

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

η εποχη αυτη δεν ειναι ιδανικη για οπιον θελει να πινει και να καπνιζει αν τον ενδιαφερει να λειτουργει ομαλα το σωμα του καποτε εδινες λεφτα και αγοραζες το καλυτερο σε αυτη την εποχη αυτο δεν ισχυει αφου θα αναδειξει τη πραγματικη φυση του καθε πραγματος οσοι πχ ηταν οικονομικα ανετοι και εμαθαν τα κυριλε βερνικια παρε λεφτα χωρις να βλεπουν τι παιρνουν χωρις το μυαλο του να λειτουργει καν θα περασουν δυσκολα.. και θα κριθουν κατ επεκταση..

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

πιστεψτε με ειναι αδυνατον ενα ανθρωπος να γεννηθει αξιολογος στο πλανητη αυτο χωρις τελικα να διαταραχθει η ψυχικη του ισσοροπια γιατι αυτος ο πλανητης ειναι ενα δημιουργημα ΜΙΣΟΥΣ που συμβολιζει την αρνηση του ανθρωπου να δεχτει το θεο οτιδηποτε βλεπετε ισσοροπημενο ειναι ψευδαισθηση

----------


## ioannis2

> Εχετε νιωσει ποτε οτι δε θελετε να ζησετε αλλο, οτι βαρεθηκατε τα παντα;


Όχι. Ζω λες και θα ξαναεπιστρέψω πίσω και θα ζήσω δεύτερη ζωή, κι έτσι δεν με πολυνοιάζει το τώρα και το που πάω γενικά. Μόνο αυτή η σκέψη μου περναει που και που, αν και είναι ψευδαίσθηση.
Όταν νιώθω 'οτι βαρέθηκα τα πάντα περιμένω πότε να πάρω σύνταξη, για να ηρεμήσω, να μην έχω ευθύνες και υποχρεώσεις επιλογής, να μου μειωθεί το ψυχοφθόρο των καθημερινών ανθρωπίνων σχέσεων, να βρίσκομαι ή να κάνω πράγματα ή απραξία που ξεκουράζουν το νου μου.

----------


## ioannis2

> λενε οτι οποιος μπορει να ζησει μονος του ειναι *θηριο ή θεος* εχει αναρωτηθει κανεις γιατι ο θεος βλεπει παντου τον εαυτο του και αυτο του αρκει το θηριο βλεπει παντου οτι μισει και αυτο του αρκει κατα περιεργο τροπο αυτα τα δυο φαινονται ιδια αλλα ειναι αντιθετα
> 
> το σιγουρο ειναι οτι αν καπιος πραγματι μπορει να το κανει αυτο δηλαδη να απεχει ο ιδιος απο τη ζωη να συμπεριφερετε σαν *εξωγηινος* και να σχολιαζει μονο τη ζωη των αλλων τοτε σιγουρα ανηκει σε μια απο τις 2 κατηγοριες ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να βρει καπιος τη διαφορα και μαλιστα σε καπια σημεια φαινετε αυτο να προκαλει συγχιση ακομα και στις γραφες


Θηρίο είναι αυτός που βρίσκεται πολύ μακριά από τοι Θεό. Διότι αυτός που πραγματικά βρίσκεται κοντα στο Θεό είναι γαλήνιος και πράος. 
Εξωγηινο περίπου, με έχουν αποκαλέσει, από την άποψη ότι δεν ταιριάζω με αυτό που είναι όλοι άλλοι σε βαθμό που είναι λες και ζω σε αλλο κόσμο ή ήρθα από αλλού ή απλά δεν με πάνε. Κι όλο αυτό το βλέπω να επαληθεύεται βιώνοντας το ως μοναξιά κι αδυναμία συναναστροφής και δημιουργίας φιλίας με τους άλλους.

----------


## ioannis2

> υπαρχουν δυο τροποι μεγαλωματοσ παιδιων ενα να τα κανεισ εξαρτημενα απο σενα την τεχνολογια τα ναρκωτικα κλπ μια αηδια σκετη κατα την αποψη μου κι ο αλλοσ να τα κανεισ ανεξαρτητα δηλαδη να δουλευουν να εχουν δικα τουσ λεφτα κλπ


Πρώτα να γνωρίσουν καλά τον εαυτό τους ώστε να ξέρουν ακριβώς ποιες είναι οι δυνάμεις τους. Νοείται ότι πρέπει να τους δείξεις το δρόμο για να γίνουν ανεξάρτητοι. Γι αυτό μαζί με το πρώτο που είπα δίνε τους από πολύ μικρά την ευχέρεια να παίρνουν από μόνα τους πρωτοβουλίες, να κάνουν πράγματα χωρίς να σαι εκεί να τα προσέχεις. Αν δεν ξέρουν ποιες είναι ακριβώς οι δυνάμεις τους, θα πελαγοδρομήσουν στη ζωή, θα κοπιάζουν χωρίς αποτέλεσμα, θα μεταπηδούν από την μια κατάσταση στην άλλη χωρίς να προχωράει η ζωή τους μπροστά. 
Μιλάω γενικά κι όχι να μου απαντήσεις ατομικιστικά.

----------


## Macgyver

> Εχετε νιωσει ποτε οτι δε θελετε να ζησετε αλλο, οτι βαρεθηκατε τα παντα;



Tο βρισκω φυσιολογικο να σκεφτεσαι κατ αυτον τον τροπο , σε πολλους ανθρωπους υπαρχει αυτη η σκεψη , συμπεριλαμβανου εμου ....

----------


## Ορέστης

Και τι κανουμε γι αυτο;

----------


## Macgyver

> Και τι κανουμε γι αυτο;



Στην φαση που εισαι κρεββατι , επειδη την εχω περασει κι εγω , δεν μπορεις να κανεις και πολλα , αμα ερθει η ωρα και ξεκρεββατωθεις , τοτε μπορεις να κανεις ......

----------


## Ορέστης

> Στην φαση που εισαι κρεββατι , επειδη την εχω περασει κι εγω , δεν μπορεις να κανεις και πολλα , αμα ερθει η ωρα και ξεκρεββατωθεις , τοτε μπορεις να κανεις ......


Μπα φετος ειναι χρονια αποφασεων. Αρκετα κατσαμε.

----------


## Macgyver

> Μπα φετος ειναι χρονια αποφασεων. Αρκετα κατσαμε.



Το καλυτερο ειναι να πιεστεις λιγο , οσο μπορεις , να κανεις κατι , οτιδηποτε , διοτι το κρεββατι , φερνει κι αλλο κρεββατι .....

----------


## Κύκνος

Διάβασα κάπου ότι σήμερα είναι η παγκόσμια ημέρα ψυχικής υγείας... Μόνο που κάποιοι δεν την έχουν...

----------


## Ορέστης

Πηρε τηλεφωνο μια ανηψια της μανας μου να της πει οτι η κορη της πηρε πτυχιο και ερχεται στην Αθηνα και η μανα μου αμεσως με ενημερωσε για το ονομα της μην τυχον και την αυτωσω κατα λαθος. Ο Σπαλιαρας ειμαι ή ο Τατσοπουλος; Ειναι ολοι αρρωστοι σε αυτο το κωλοχωρι. Σιχαμενα γονιδια.

Το ιδιο εκανε και με μια αλλη ξαδελφη που ειναι στην ηλικια μου πριν 20 χρονια. Συζητουσανε λεει με τη μανα της και ελεγαν ο Ορεστης και η Τονια μπορει να συναντηθουν σε ενα μπαρ και να μην ξερουν οτι ειναι ξαδελφια... Ε ας μαζευε την κορη της! Εγω τι εφταιγα;

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

αυτο που οντος με ενοχλησε ηταν η κακια που βιωσα επειδη πολοι εμαθαν πιος ειμαι και εγω σε αυτες τις περιπτωσεις δε συνηθιζω να ειμαι καλος οταν ο αλλος δεν ειναι το ιδιο απεναντι μου

----------


## ioannis2

Η ανταγωνιστικότητα δεν επιτρέπει να αναπτυχθούν φιλικές διαπροσωπικές σχέσεις. Όταν ο θάνατος σου η ζωή μου επειδή κατ αυτόν τον τρόπο φτιάχτηκε και λειτουργεί το σύστημα, ακόμα κι αν υπάρχει κοινό εδαφος για φιλία λόγω χαρακτήρων, η φιλοδοξία θα δημιουργήσει αν όχι αντιπαθεια αποστάσεις.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

το χειροτερο πραγμα που θα μου τυχαινε ειναι να κρινω τους ανθρωπους σε αυτη τη γη γιατι εγω ειμαι ανθρωπος των αποχρωσεων και αυτο που λεω το ενοω το τι ειμαι το ξερω καλυτερα απ το καθενα που νομιζει οτι με γνωριζει και κανεις δε γινεταιι να με νιωσει τοσο καλα εκτος απ τον θεο και τον εαυτο μου ως τωρα δεν εχω δει κανενα που να με καταλαβε πληρως σε αυτη τη γη ομως ειναι τοσο μεγαλο το κακο που μου εκαναν που οσο και να λεω στον εαυτο μου ηρεμισε αυτο δε γινεται αδυνατο πραγματικα να ζει καπιος στο πλανητη αυτο να γινει κεντρικο προσωπο χωρις να διαταραχθει η ψυχικη του ισσοροπια γιατι οταν καπιος μπαινει σε μια λογικη τυπου εγω η εσυ σε ενα αορατο ψυχολογικο πολεμο που αργοτερα ισως δε θα ειναι τοσο αορατος ειναι αδυνατο να μην αισθανθει μισος και αγαπη γιατι λενε ολοι αγαπα τον διπλανο σου αλλα οταν ο διπλανος σου σου πριονιζει το κλαδι που καθεσε ειναι αδυνατο να το κανεις αυτο και ο χριστος που το εκανε τους εδωσε παραταση χρονου μηπως μετανοησουν οχι επειδη ειχε τη διαθεση να το κανει αυτο μονιμα σε καπιο σημειο μαλιστα ειπε στο θεο γιατι πρεπει να υποστω αυτο το μαρτυριο αλλα ας γινει το θελημα σου γιατι αν το εκανε μονιμα δε θα ηταν βασιλιας των ουρανων 

ενα ανθρωπο πχ τον θεωρω ευφυη οταν περασει μια ασωτη ζωη και μετα μετανοει οπως ο ληστης στο σταυρο διπλα απ το χριστο τι πιο εξυπνο απ το να μετανοησει ελαχιστες ωρες πριν πεθανει ομως σε αυτη τη γη αποχρωσεις πια δε βλεπω αλλα μονο αντιπαλες παραταξεις που οσο περνα ο καιρος θα οξυνονται ολο και περισσοτερο και αυτο ειναι θλιβερο οσο ακριβως θλιβερος ειναι ο πλανητης αυτος που ζω σε αυτον χωρις να μ αρεσει γιατι ειμαι σε μυστικη αποστολη και ζω απλα γιατι πρεπει γιατι αυτη η εντολη μου δοθηκε να παλεψω με οτι τροπο μπορω και να μη τα παρατησω ποτε.

δυστιχως ομως εξυπνους σε αυτη τη γη δε βλεπω πια εκτος απ τον εαυτο μου αν ηταν πραγματικα εξυπνοι και οχι ανοητοι θα εκαναν ενα σωρο ασωτιες και μετα θα γονατιζαν μπροστα στο θεο.

----------


## elis

ρε μαλακεσ ο στρατηγοσ που δεν ηθελε να βγαλετε ακρη και ξερει αψογα τη δουλεια του σασ εβαλε να δειτε το ηλεκτρονικο κι εσεισ το φαγατε αμασητο μαλακεσ ειστε οντωσ ηλιθιοι δεν μπορει να σασ δωσουν πληροφορια που να μην την ελεγχουν την αληθινη μου ζωη την ξερουν οι αμερικανοι κι ο στρατηγοσ κανενασ αλλοσ δε θα τη μαθει μαλακεσ ειστε ηλιθιοι δεν υπαρχει ανεξελεγκτη πληροφορια πουθενα στον κοσμο αυτα

----------


## elis

για τα παιδια εσεισ που ξερετε ειναι 2 παιδια δικα μου και 4 των κολητων μου 20 χρονια παρεα ειμασταν απο τα 5 μεχρι τα 25 διεδωσαν οτι μαλακια θεσ για να χεστουμε πανω μασ ηταν λιγο στην τσιτα εγω ημουν απο την αλανα ομωσ και λεω να σασ πω ρε παιδια οτι θελετε και μετα καντε οτι θελετε σαματι περασαμε καλα αυτα ειχαν απο πισω πλατεσ μια αμερικανα καατασκοπο που με παρακολουθουσε για τη γνωστη μαλακια με τη θεραπεια και τα εδωσε τεχνολογια και τα εμαθαν ολα για ολη την υπαρξη μασ μετα χωθηκαν κ αλλοι κι εγινε επεισοδιο καλεσα εγω μια βρετανικη υπηρεσια να τουσ εξηγησει τα παντα οτι βλεπουν στο ηλεκτρονικο ολα τα εκανε η αμερικανα που τα ηξεραν και χωθηκαν ολοι γτ βλεπανε τησ *******σ απο το δορυφορο τωρα σε ποιο σημειο βρισκομαστε στισ εξελιξεισ δεν ξερω εγω τα παιδια μου πηγα να δω κι εγινε ολο αυτο δηλαδη με βασανισαν τωρα ποιοσ τι ιδεα δεν εχω αυτα

----------


## Κύκνος

> Πηρε τηλεφωνο μια ανηψια της μανας μου να της πει οτι η κορη της πηρε πτυχιο και ερχεται στην Αθηνα και η μανα μου αμεσως με ενημερωσε για το ονομα της μην τυχον και την αυτωσω κατα λαθος. Ο Σπαλιαρας ειμαι ή ο Τατσοπουλος; Ειναι ολοι αρρωστοι σε αυτο το κωλοχωρι. Σιχαμενα γονιδια.
> 
> Το ιδιο εκανε και με μια αλλη ξαδελφη που ειναι στην ηλικια μου πριν 20 χρονια. Συζητουσανε λεει με τη μανα της και ελεγαν ο Ορεστης και η Τονια μπορει να συναντηθουν σε ενα μπαρ και να μην ξερουν οτι ειναι ξαδελφια... Ε ας μαζευε την κορη της! Εγω τι εφταιγα;


Ούτε εκείνη θα έφταιγε όμως, εσύ μπορείς να πας σε μπαρ αλλά αυτή όχι; Να σε μαζέψουν κι εσένα, περνιέσαι για ανώτερος;

----------


## Ορέστης

> Ούτε εκείνη θα έφταιγε όμως, εσύ μπορείς να πας σε μπαρ αλλά αυτή όχι; Να σε μαζέψουν κι εσένα, περνιέσαι για ανώτερος;


Εμενα δε με αφηναν να βγαινω.

----------


## Ορέστης

Ειναι ενας θειος που ζυγιζει τα ζαρζαβατικα στο σουπερ. Σημερα που μιλουσε με μια συναδελφο τον ακουσα να λεει οτι ειναι 41 ετων.  :EEK!:  Ετσι θα ειμαι σε 2 χρονια;

----------


## thlimenamatia

δεν ξερω πως να το πω αυτο που σκεφτομαι γιατι ντρεπομαι καπως. θα το πω απλα αν μπορεσω. παρατηρησα σε μια παρεα μια κοπελα να ενδιαφερεται για μενα. ομως δεν μπορω να προχωρησω μαζι της. εννοω σκεφτομαι την πρωην ακομα. δηλαδη και να σκεφτω αυτη την κοπελα καταλαβατε πως δεν μου βγαινει με τιποτα. ενω καθε στιγμη τα ιδια να σκεφτω δηλαδη με τον τροπο αυτο την πρωην αμεσως παιρνω μπρος. ειναι τοσο κακο.

----------


## YokoChoco

Θα κάνω σπονδυλοδεσία και φοβάμαι πολύ. Ότι θα με ναρκώσει η αναισθησιολόγος και θα πεθάνω εκεί μέσα ή από ανακοπή ή από αιμορραγία. Αλλά πρέπει να κάνω το χειρουργείο, γιατί πονάω σε μέση και πλάτη πάρα πολύ.

----------


## elis

αλεκο τη γνωμη εχεισ για τουσ τραγουδιστεσ και τουσ αθλητεσ αν θεσ να συζητησουμε οι εμποροι λενε δεν υπαρχει αθλητησ κι αυτοι γιναν τραγουδιστεσ περασαμε καλα 20 χρονια και τωρα το ριξαμε στουσ αθλητεσ οποιοδηποτε παιδι πιει λιγο αλκοολ αυτοματα μπορει να τρεξει το αλκοολ ειναι σαν να τρεχεισ χωρισ τον καματο παμε τωρα αυτοι οι αθλητεσ μπορουν να μιλησουν η ειναι μπετα δεν μπορουν η μοδα θα ξαναλλαξει οταν παρατησουν το ποδοσφαιρο σε 15 χρονια που δεν θα μπορουν να ζησουν γτ θα επρεπε να ανοιξουν καφετερια ηταν ολα καλα και αγια και τα γαμησανε η φταιω εγω που τα λεω οι γυναικεσ ειναι ανωτερεσ ουτε καν ισεσ οι αθλητεσ θα γινονται επειχηρηματιεσ οι τραγουδιστεσ τι θα κανουν επειχηρηματιεσ κι αυτοι ο απλοσ κοσμοσ τι θα κανει επειχηρηματιασ που δεν ειναι ποδοσφαιριστησ θα υπαρχει βοηθειστε με να το βγαλω

----------


## elis

γιναμε αμερικη για να κανεισ κατι πρεπει να εισαι δημοφιλησ αλλιωσ μπουλο και κλαινε οι μισοι και κυνηγανε οι αλλοι μισοι το θυσαυρο που δεν υπαρχει και τρεχουν ολοι και ψαχνουν και δεν ξερουν τι ψαχνουν εγω ειμαι μισοσ ιταλοσ μισοσ ελληνασ αλλα μπορειτε να με λετε αφρικανο γτ πιστευω τα ιδια ειναι ολα ψευτικα μπορειτε να πειτε οτι θελετε πριν πεθανετε θα καταλαβετε οτι εγω ειχα την πιο γεματη ζωη σε συναισθηματα και στιγμεσ με μισθο 15 ευρω τη μερα πειτε οτι θετε

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ο θεος καθε ειδους ειναι ηχος και εικονα αρα οπιος εχει σχεση με αυτα τα 2 ανερχεται στα υψηλοτερα στρωματα κοινωνικης ταξης του πλανητη αυτου ομως αυτο το πλανητη δε τον εφτιαξε ο θεος και στο παραδεισο θα υπαρχει τραγουδι και δε θα μισουν τους κυβερνητες οπως εδω γιατι θα τους δωσουν οτι επιθυμουν και δε θα τους αφηνουν ταπι

----------


## elis

και ταπι και με ψευτικα νεα να μην ξερουμε τι μασ γινεται

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εγω σ αυτο το πλανητη ετσι και αλλιως ζω χωρις να μ αρεσει γιατι πρεπει δεν εχω να χασω τιποτα και με μαγκες και εξυπναδες δεν ψαρωνω αντιθετα για τις υπηρεσιες που προσεφερα και το θαρρος που εδειξα θα γινω ηρωας απο οσους με πιστεψουν οσοι με πολεμουν ειναι σα να μου οικοδομουν στεφανια δοξας

----------


## elis

σιγα μη γινεισ θελει μεσο για να γινεισ

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

οσοι πιστευουν τη προπαγανδα που ελεγες ας τη πιστευουν για μενα εχει τελειωσει 

το μεσο να το χαιρονται οσοι ειναι ετοιμοι για ολα αυτα εγω απεχω απο ολα αυτα και το χαιρομαι δε μπορουν ολα αυτα να συμβαδισουν με εμενα να γινω ενα αβουλο ον μονο και μονο για να κατσω σε μια καρεκλα διευθυντη δε θελω να ειμαι τιποτα σε αυτο το πλανητη και το *απολαμβανω* γιατι δε τον εκτιμω σε τιποτα σκεφτομαι μονο οτι ο θεος επιθυμει να μη τα παρατησω γι αυτο συνεχιζω ασταματητα αλλιως θα τα παραταγα ολα προ πολου και θα ελεγα γεια χαρα νταν σε ολα

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

αυτο ηταν το σκεπτικο που μου εδωσε δυναμη γιατι αυτο που ακουγα καποτε το πιστευω απολυτα το θεμα ειναι να εχεις αρχες που θα τις τηρεις *απο μονος σου* χωρις να σε εξαναγκαζει ο φοβος και για αυτο να φορας ψευτικα προσωπεια και αυτο θα σε κανει αξιοπιστο και αξιο να κουβαλας πανω σου τη συνεχεια της ιστοριας

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

επειδη η κατασταση αρχιζει να γινεται σοβαρη ειμαι ανοικτος στο να μιλαω αλλα ως τωρα δε μου εχει τυχει να μου μιλησει καπιος σοβαρα που τον βλεπω πρωτη φορα και αν δε με πεισει καπιος οτι πραγματι μιλα σοβαρα δε θα ασχοληθω και πολυ 
οπως ειχα πει η εποχη αυτη θα φανερωσει το αληθινο προσωπο σε οτι βλεπετε αυτο σημαινει οτι θα δειτε πραγματα που θα σας σοκαρουν

----------


## Ορέστης

Κολλησα εναν ιο που καταστρεφει τον εγκεφαλο.

----------


## elis

ξεκολλα τον γρηγορα

----------


## elis

για σασ που ηρθατε στη γειτονια μου πηρατε πρωτεινεσ καλα κανατε γινατε καλα αυτο ειναι το σκανδαλο νοβαρτισ ειχα παει σε ενα γυμναστηριο με φουσκωτουσ τοτε και εκανα γυμναστικη σαν τρελοσ και με λενε παρε βρε μαλακα πρωτεινεσ κι εγω θεραπευτηκα ο τουσιακησ που ο πατερασ του ειναι συμβουλοσ του μητσοτακη εμαθε τι πηρα και πηγε πουλησε τη θεραπεια στη νοβαρτισ πηρε 10 εκατομμυρια οταν στραβωσε το πραγμα τα βαλε σε μενα σε οφσορ μετα ηρθαν οι αμερικανοι καναν τουσ εξυπνουσ μαζευτηκαν 17 εκατομυρια αυτα ειναι τα λεφτα ο στρατηγοσ ηξερε γτ τα ειδε κι εκανε την παπια ψυχοθεραπεια επρεπε να κανω γτ με βασανισαν εδω στη γειτονια με βριζαν ολοι απο το πρωι μεχρι το βραδυ και καλα πληρωσα ημουν μπλεγμενοσ δεν ξερω εγω τι η ολη θεραπεια ειναι οι πρωτεινεσ κι ενα κουτι κανει 20 ευρω και τρελαθηκαν ολοι και με βασανισαν χαπια γιατροι μαλακιεσ ολα πανε κουβα οποιοσ δεν πιστευει και χανεται να δοκιμασει αφου ρωτησει τα παιδια απο τη γειτονια μου που τουσ ειπα ειμαστε ισοι και λεγαν μαλακιεσ αυτη ειναι η αληθεια για τη νοβαρτισ τα υπολοιπα με τη μαφια

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

Ότι νιώθω πιεσμενη και αγχωμένη..
Τίποτα δεν με ευχαριστεί και ξέρω ότι πάλι δεν φτάνει οι άλλοι αλλά εγώ..
Δεν θέλω καν να σκεφτομαι ότι αύριο πρέπει να πάω πάλι δουλειά έτσι όπως είμαι!

----------


## elis

ψαχνετε ναρκωτικα βρηκατε βιωματα 20 χρονια μετα ψαχνεται βιωματα βρισκετε ναρκωτικα ειστε καρα*******ρεσ η δεν ειστε να μασ πειτε εσεισ εγω δεν ξερω εγω καρα μαυρεσ *******ρεσ μεγαλεσ πουτανεσ καρα*******ρεσ αυτα

----------


## elis

εχει καμια σασ βιωματα αμα εχει που δεν εχει να ψαξει για βιωματα αμα κανουμε ναρκωτικα τα βιωματα τι τα θελουμε εγω δεν μπορω να παρω ναρκωτικα δεν μπορω με χαλανε με ριχνουν τα βιωματα τι τα θετε

----------


## elis

εγω με τα βιωματα ζω ακομα γτ δεν εχω κατι καλυτερο να κανω

----------


## elis

οταν εχουν ολοι την ιδια ζωη πανω κατω κι εσεισ ψαχνεται αυτο που δεν υπαρχει αυτο σασ κανει τιτανομεγιστεσκαρα******* ρεσ

----------


## Panthiraki

Οτι εφτασα 30 χρονων γαιδουρα και αντι να κοιταξω να φτιαξω τη ζωη μου οσο καλυτερα μπορω.., πεφτω συνεχεια απο το ενα αδιεξοδο στο αλλο, απο τον εναν βουρκο στον αλλο , και δε κανω τιποτα για να βγω απ ολο αυτο παρα αφηνω να περανε τα χρονια απο μπροστα μου ..τα καλυτερα μου χρονια απλα τα χαραμιζω...

----------


## Ορέστης

> Οτι εφτασα 30 χρονων γαιδουρα και αντι να κοιταξω να φτιαξω τη ζωη μου οσο καλυτερα μπορω.., πεφτω συνεχεια απο το ενα αδιεξοδο στο αλλο, απο τον εναν βουρκο στον αλλο , και δε κανω τιποτα για να βγω απ ολο αυτο παρα αφηνω να περανε τα χρονια απο μπροστα μου ..τα καλυτερα μου χρονια απλα τα χαραμιζω...


Οταν εισαι στο βουρκο μην κοιτας τον βουρκο αλλα το κλαδι που θα πιαστεις

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

* αν δε καταλαβαινετε που το παω θυμιθητε τι ελεγε ο Αινσταιν για τη τεχνολογικη προοδο* 

τωρα το εκανα πιο σαφες νομιζω  :Smile:

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

.................................................. ..................................... δεν εχουν προβλημα να γινουν αγνωριστοι για να μη κανουν οτι τους πω ετσι για να μη μου περασει αυτο τους ενδιαφερει

----------


## Remedy

αλεξανδρε, οσο περναει ο καιρος γινονται και πιο ακατανοητα αυτα που λες.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

για την ωρα δεν κρινω οτι εφτασε η στιγμη να τα κανω ξεκαθαρα αλλα οταν θα ειμαι ετοιμος θα δουν ενα αλλο εαυτο που δεν εχουν ξαναδει ποτε τους 2 πραγματα θα τους αποδειξω ποσο τους φοβαμαι και ποσο τους αγαπω.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ειναι η πρωτη φορα στα τοσα χρονια που κυκλοφορω στα μαγαζια και βλεπω ανθρωπινες τιμες και οχι ταριφες παντου και βλεπω να εχουν γινει ανθρωπινα τα προτυπα αλλα μη βιαστειτε να χαρειτε ειναι τετοια η ιδιοσυγκρασια τους οσοι κυβερνουν που αν δε βρουν ενα τροπο να μας κανουν τη ζωη μαυρη να μας βασανιζουν και να κανουν τα παντα ακυρα και αχρηστα δε προκειται να σταματησουν να προσπαθουν και να παλευουν γι αυτο γιατι οσο η γη αυτη γυριζει και φορμαρεται τοσο περισσοτερο θα βασιλευει η διαφθορα το κακο και το αδικο γι αυτο αν δεν παρεμβει ο θεος για να μας σωσει πραγματικη χαρα δε θα βρουμε ποτε αλλα θα κανουμε συλογες απο αντικειμενα μαλον αχρηστα για να καλυψουμε το κενο που εχουμε απο τους ανθρωπους τωρα θα αρχισουν να το παιζουν χουβαρνταδες και φιλανθρωποι και οτι λεφτα υπαρχουν για να κρυψουν τις πραγματικες τους προθεσεις πχ πολοι λενε οτι ειναι δυσκολο αυτο που ειπε ο χριστος οπιος εχει 2 αντικειμενα να δινει το ενα ειναι δυσκολο γιατι εδω εχουμε ενα τεραστιο κενο που μας προκαλει η επαφη με τους αλλους ανθρωπους αφου κανεις δεν ειναι ευχαριστημενος πραγματικα με αυτη και ετσι για να αποσπα τη προσοχη του απ ολο αυτο για να μη λαλησει ψωνιζει συνεχως οτι να ναι για να μπορεσει να επαναφερει τη ψυχολογια του στο νορμαλ οταν το κενο αυτο εξαφανιστει οσοι με ακουτε η ξερετε τι λεω θα δειτε ποσο ευκολο ειναι αυτο οταν κατι σε καλυπτει πραγματικα και τα εχει ολα δε θα χρειαζεται κανεις πεντακοσια ακυρα αντικειμενα για να ευχαριστηθει και να αποσπα τη προσοχη του
το δυσκολο ειναι για οπιον θελει να μεινει στη εγω του παραστανοντας ταχαμ οτι δεν εχει καταλαβει τι συμβαινει στην εποχη αυτη καταργοντας οτιδηποτε αλλο 
αλλα το θεμα ειναι να καταργησει το εγω του με τα σωστα μετρα και τα σωστα μετρα δεν ειναι το ματριξ ψευδαισθηση που δε μπορει ανθρωπος σ αυτο να προκοψει αλλα να υπομενει βασανα 
πχ αν ζουσατε σε ενα κοσμο που προτυπα ηταν απαισια το ιδιο και η αγορα η κυβερνησεις που δε κανουν αλλη δουλεια απο το να σας σωνουν τοσα χρονια θα ηταν σε απιστευτη φορμα να κυβερνουν υπο ενα ορο ολοι η ζωη μας να ειναι απαισια τοτε θα βλεπατε σε τι φορμα θα ηταν θα εβρισκαν μεχρι και τροπους να ζησουν ολοι ως τα 200 υπο ενα ορο παντα να τους βγαινει η *πιστη* και φυσικα ολοι να υποφερουν
να λοιπον τι σας λεω καταλαβετε το οσοι εχετε μυαλο μονο ο θεος μπορει να δωσει τη λυση

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

προβλεπω οτι η αυταρχικη συμπεριφορα της παγκοσμιας διακυβερνησης θα προκαλεσει σοβαρες αναταραχες στο μελον αφου προσπαθει απλως να ξεγλιστρισει για να μην αντιληφθουν το πραγματικο προσωπο της

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

και το μυαλο τους να στιβουν ολη μερα τα ρουχα που νομιζουν οτι θα βαλω δε προκειται να τα φορεσω ακομα και αν κανουν το κοσμο ανω κατω για να του επιβαλουν τα ρουχα που τους βολευουν υψιλου επιπεδου δηλαδη ομορφα και αβαλα.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

για οσους εχετε αποριες σχετικα με τις εξελιξεις σημερα οι γνωστοι αγιοι που ξερετε θα σας τις λυσουν καπιος που πραγματι πιστευει δε γινετε να εχει αγχος η ανυσιχια σχετικα με την εποχη αυτη να εχετε υποψη σας οτι επειδη αρκετοι ειναι σε ...... λογο των αποφασεων τους που ειχαν παρει στο παρελθον που τις κουβαλανε μεχρι σημερα θα προσπαθησουν να σας μπερδεψουν για να σας βαλουν στην ιδια μοιρα με αυτους αυτο το φαινομενο θα γινει ιδιαιτερα συχνο στο μελον

----------


## thlimenamatia

συμερα ρεπο και ολη μερα και οταν ειμαι μονη το μονο που λεω και υπαρχει στο μυαλο ειναι "δεν θα σε ξεπερασω ποτε αγαπη μου και μου λειπεις παρα πολυ".

----------


## Ορέστης

Νιωθω εναν πονο στη χολη. Καποια γκαντεμια με γυροφερνει.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

ότι δεν ξέρω τι έφαγα και μου πείραξε το στομάχι από το απόγευμα και έπειτα.
και πήγα γυμναστηριο με ανακατεμενο στομάχι.
ευτυχως δεν ξέρασα όμως.

----------


## elis

η ολη ιστορια ξεκιναει απο την αλανα οπου τα παιδακια ειχαν τεχνολογια και μασ γαμησανε μετα βγηκαμε για δουλεια 18 ωρεσ τη μερα για 15 χρονια τωρα βγηκαμε συνταξη παλι 10ωρο αν δεν ειναι στημενο που μαλλον ειναι γτ δε γινονται αυτα ολα γινονται αυτα δε γινονται χαρακτηριστειτε μονοι σασ εγω δε λεω κουβεντα

----------


## elis

παρτε το χαμπαρι η αληθεια που σασ λενε δεν ειναι η αληθεια απο την αλλη οπωσ ειναι τα κρατη φτιαγμενα αληθεια ειναι οτι πουν αυτοι οτι οτι πουνε

----------


## elis

ειναι ο γουρλοσ ο μπουχεσασ και το παιδακι και σκοτωνουν για το ρισπεκτ γτ δεν μπορει καποιοσ να τουσ λεει γουρλο παιδακι και μπουχεσα αυτα

----------


## elis

στο κοριτσι πατε μη τα αφησετε μονο του στο κρεβατι μου εχει ενα στρωμα για να χεζομαι

----------


## elis

δυο τα ερωτηματα που βρηκε τεχνολογια να μου εξαφανισει το στομαχι και γιατι εγω εχω στρωμα για να χεζομαι αυτα κι αμα θελετε ζηστε ημουν υγιεστατοσ αθλητησ και μπορει χορευτησ να πεθανω πρωτα και μετα αυτα

----------


## elis

οι πρωθυπουργοι σκοτωνουν οι μυστικεσ υπηρεσιεσ σκοτωνουν οι παντρεμενοι σκοτωνουν και μετα σου λεει δε γινονται πολεμοι αυτα

----------


## elis

οσοι βλεπουν το σπιτι κατω απο το σεντονι εχει ενα υποστρωμα αυτο ειναι φτιαγμενο αναποδα η εγω ειμαι ρυθμισμενοσ αναποδα μαλλον αυτο ομωσ

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ετσι οπως τα γραφεις μονο εγω καταλαβαινω τι ενοεις και ειμαστε 2 ηρωες απο 2 αντιθετους κοσμους και εμενα απλα μου δωθηκε εξουσια δια του λογου μεχρι τα πραγματα να αγριεψουν αρα εγω θα κανω τις περιγραφες για το πως θα γινουν ολα αγνωριστα  :Smile: 

για να σοβαρευτω οσοι εχουν μαθει να μη χρησιμοποιουν το μυαλο τους να μην ακουνε το ενστικτο τους να πληρωνουν χωρις να βλεπουν καν τι παιρνουν να τρωνε οτι βρουν απο οπου βρουν να αναζητουν ευκολες λυσεις να περιμενουν απο υπηρετες τα παντα και να περιμενουν απ τα λεφτα τη λυση σε καθε τους προβλημα στην εποχη αυτη θα χασουν τη δυναμη τους και αυτο δεν ηταν επιθυμια δικη μου αλλα μιας ανωτερης δυναμης γιατι εγω δε γνωριζα πιο ηταν το αποτελεσμα της αποστολης μου το καταλαβα μετα κατοπιν εορτης

τωρα εφτασε η ωρα να βαλουμε το μυαλο μας σε λειτουργεια αφου η εποχη αυτη θα αναδειξει το ΤΙ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΚΡΥΒΕΤΑΙ σε οτι βλεπουμε και αυτοι που θα επιλεξουν να λαβουν φως θα επωφεληθουν οσοι αρνουνται η δε μπορουν να προσαρμοστουν πολυ απλα θα μεινουν πισω

----------


## elis

αφου ρε μαλακεσ ειστε ηλιθιοι πατε και τουσ λετε εμεισ δεν ξερουμε πεσ μασ εσυ λεγεται αυτο βρε μαλακεσ χαρακτηρειστειτε μονοι σασ εγω δε λεω κουβεντα

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

το να προσπαθουν να αντιμετωπισουν καπιον με υπερφυσικες ικανοτητες χρησιμοποιοντας τη ψυχολογια μου φαινετε το λιγοτερο αστειο και καπιες φορες δε μπορω να συγκρατηθω

----------


## Ορέστης

Αρχισε τα τι εχεις παιδι μου η μανα μου στις 3 το πρωι. Κατι καταλαβε και ειναι σε επαγρυπνηση.

----------


## elis

εσεισ που εχετε σχιζο καφε σκετο οχι ζαχαρη αμα καπνιζεται ψηνεται ολη η ζαχαρη στα αγγεια καφεσ σκετοσ

----------


## Ορέστης

Ειμαι χαλια

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

> Ειμαι χαλια


Γιατί Ορέστη? Τι έγινε?

----------


## elis

ειναι τρεισ οι πραγματικοτητεσ που παιζουν η μια ειναι οι αντρεσ μπορουν να συννενοηθουν μονο με αντρεσ η αλλη ειναι οι γυναικεσ μπορουν να επικοινωνησουν μονο με γυναικεσ κι η αλλη ειναι εσεισ με τα ψυχολογικα επικοινωνειτε μονο μεταξυ σασ εγω ειμαι λιγο αμερικανακι επικοινωνω και με γυναικεσ για την ακριβεια οι πιο πολλεσ ειναι φιλεσ μου αυτοι με τα ναρκωτικα επικοινωνουν αλλιωσ κλπ το θεμα ειναι που οφειλεται αυτη η διαφορα στισ δομεσ του εγκεφαλου και στην ενεργεια οι δομεσ αλλαζουν η ενεργεια αλλαζει αρα τισ παραγουν τισ διαφορεσ για να ειμαστε μπουρδελο τωρα τι παιζει με τα πολιτικα δεν ξερω αλλα σιγουρα παραγουν διαφορεσ τωρα ειναι πιο δυνατεσ οι δομεσ του υγιη πιο πολλεσ δεν ξερω παντωσ αυτη ειναι η διαφορα ολων με ολουσ

----------


## elis

οπωσ λετε εσεισ τι λεει τωρα αυτοσ ετσι λεω εγω τι λενε τωρα αυτοι αλλεσ δομεσ εγω αλλεσ εσεισ αυτο που λεμε τι πιστευεισ με τι ασχολεισαι τι συζητασ πωσ επικοινωνεισ εσεισ που παιρνετε φαρμακα πρεπει να κρατατε τον εγκεφαλο υγιη καπωσ κι οχι να αδυνατιζει αυτα

----------


## elis

εγω δεν ειμαι καλυτερα ουτε εσεισ ειστε χειροτερα αφου ειμαστε διαφορετικοι σιγουρα εγω ειχα προβλημα και καταφερα δυναμωσα τον εγκεφαλο μου γυμναστικη και αγροτησ με 2-3 χρονια γυμναστηριο με πρωτεινεσ γινεται οποιοσ θελει ασ δοκιμασει αξιζει τον κοπο για να μπορεισ να αντιμετωπισεισ λιγακι τισ καταστασεισ τησ ενηλικησ ζωησ

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εχω καταλαβει εδω και πολυ καιρο τι προσπαθεις να πειςς με ολα αυτα αφου ετσι οπως πηγαινεις το μονο που δε μας ειπες ως τωρα ειναι οτι πουλαςς ολα αυτα στη λαικη

σε λιγο η πραγματικοτητα θα ειναι μονο μια και αυτη θα ειναι παντου πολυ απλα οσοι εκαναν τους εξυπνους στο παρελθον επειδη αυτος ο πλανητης τους καλυπτει και ευνοει τη πονηρια και τη ψευδαισθηση και προσπαθουσαν τοσα χρονια να μην αφησουν στη μεσαια ταξη ουτε σεντς στο μελον δε θα εχουν καμια δυναμη

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

η περιγραφη του εργου που θα ζησουμε τα επομενα χρονια εχει ως εξης σε αυτη την εποχη θα ζητηθει απο ολους να αποδειξουν ποση ψυχη εχουν μεσα τους πχ αν ειναι τυπικοι δινουν τα λεφτα τους χωρις να σκεφτονται που τα δινουν περιμενουν τα παντα απο υπηρετες και γενικοςς ΝΟΜΙΖΟΥΝ οτι με λεφτα θα τη βγαλουν καθαρη χωριςς καθολου μυαλο λοιπαμαι αλλα εχουν καταλαβει λαθος αφου οπως ελεγα η εποχη αυτη το βασικο χαρακτηριστικο της θα ειναι οτι θα αναδιξει την αληθινη πλευρα του καθε πραγματος με οποτελεσμα οσοι επενδυαν σε σαβουρες η πραγματα χωρις αξια να πιασουν ΠΑΤΟ αρα λοιπον αν βλεπετε αλαγες στο συστημα αυτο συμβενει εξαιτιας αυτου ακριβως που αναλυω οπως η φραση ΑΝΑΘΡΑΚΕΣ Ο ΘΗΣΑΥΡΟΣ και εγω απλα σας κανω τη περιγραφη του εργου απλως αλλοιμονο σε αυτους που επενδυσαν στο ψεμα και αναδειχτηκαν απο αυτο ως πρωτοι και βασισαν τα παντα σε ενα κενο που απο μεσα δεν ειχε τιποτα και απεξω φαινοταν τελειο *και ειχε την αποδοχη και τον θαυμασμο ολων* η εποχη αυτη θα αναδειξει το μεσα τους που αυτο δε θα υπαρχει καν ουτε απο πλευρας μυαλου ουτε απο πλερας πνευματος αφου ο υδροχοος που ειναι αυτη η εποχη που ζουμε αντιπροσοπευει τη πνευματικοτητα δηλαδη το πνευμα που φερνει σε δευτερη μοιρα τη σαρκα οπως ειχα πει εμενα απλα μου δοθηκε εξουσια δια του λογου και οχι δια των εργων και αυτο συνεβει για να καθοδηγισω ΟΣΟΥΣ το θελησουν στο πως θα βρουν την αρμονια με το πνευμα τους οσοι ανηκετε στο ζωδιο αυτο εχετε τη βαση για να ανακαλυψετε το νοημα της εποχης αυτης ομως για να συμβει αυτο θα πρεπει να εχετε πνευμα και οχι αερα κοπανιστο μεσα σας γιατι οση βοηθεια και να ζητησετε απο ολους θα πρεπει να τη ΣΥΝΔΙΑΣΕΤΕ με τη πνευματικοτητα σας και μονο τοτε θα σας οφελησει αλλιως θα νιωθετε οτι η εποχη αυτη σας εκμηδενιζει ψυχολογικα και σας κανει ακομα πιο κενους απο πριν αρα η εποχη αυτη ειναι του τυπου ευλογω τα γενια μου η και οτι ειναι παιδια μου και οι υπολυποι πρεπει να γινουν ακολουθοι αυτων κα αυτα τα λεω γιατι τα πραγματα ετσι εχουν για οπιον θελει να προβληματιστει για οπιον δε θελει να προβληματιστει υπαρχει και η οδος αυτου που εχει σωμα και νιωθει μεσα του σα να μην υπαρχει και ζει οπως το αμαξι που το οδηγεις για να πας στη δουλεια σου.

----------


## Ορέστης

> Γιατί Ορέστη? Τι έγινε?


Εχω πυρετο και κακη ψυχολογια.

----------


## elis

αλεκο ειχαν γινει μαλακιεσ στην αλανα πριν 30 χρονια ηθελαν να πεθανω αργα και βασανιστηκα δηλαδη δουλεια πρωτα και μετα ελευθεροσ δουλευω 25 χρονια ειμαι 37 και κανενασ γιατροσ δεν ασχοληθηκε με την καρδια μου η οποια σταματαει εχει 2-3 χρονια τωρα οποτε τσιγιου λειτερ αυτα

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

απο τη μερα που τους ηρθε η εμπνευση να μου αποκαλυψουν τους μηχανισμους του συστηματος τους δε με πιανει τιποτα πλεον με τον αναισθητο μπορει να τα βγαλει κανεις περα αν δεν εισαι τρελος η αναισθητος δεν επιβιωνεις.

----------


## Ορέστης

Παιδια εσας οι μαναδες σας σας βγαζουν τα μαξιλαρια και τις κουβερτες που σκεπαζεστε στο μπαλκονι; Καθε βραδυ η ιδια ιστορια. Ψαχνω να βρω τα μαξιλαρια μου να κοιμηθω, και τα εχει βγαλει εξω, εχουν τραβηξει υγρασια, εχουν μουσκεψει και ειναι παγωμενα. Τι ψυχασθενεια ειναι αυτη;

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

κρυψτα μεσα σε κανενα σεντουκι

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

> Παιδια εσας οι μαναδες σας σας βγαζουν τα μαξιλαρια και τις κουβερτες που σκεπαζεστε στο μπαλκονι; Καθε βραδυ η ιδια ιστορια. Ψαχνω να βρω τα μαξιλαρια μου να κοιμηθω, και τα εχει βγαλει εξω, εχουν τραβηξει υγρασια, εχουν μουσκεψει και ειναι παγωμενα. Τι ψυχασθενεια ειναι αυτη;


Συνήθως το πρωί τα βγάζουμε στα κάγκελα του μπαλκονιού για να αεριστούν, να φύγουν τα ακάρεα και τα νεκρά κύτταρα από το σώμα μας . Αλλά τα μαζεύουμε μετά από κανένα τέταρτο περίπου. Αν τα αφήσει κανείς όλη μέρα σκονίζονται και όπως λες παίρνουν υγρασία όταν είναι ο καιρός υγρός. 
Πες στη μάνα σου να μην τα ξεχνάει έξω ή θυμήσου και μάζευέ τα εσύ.

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

> Παιδια εσας οι μαναδες σας σας βγαζουν τα μαξιλαρια και τις κουβερτες που σκεπαζεστε στο μπαλκονι; Καθε βραδυ η ιδια ιστορια. Ψαχνω να βρω τα μαξιλαρια μου να κοιμηθω, και τα εχει βγαλει εξω, εχουν τραβηξει υγρασια, εχουν μουσκεψει και ειναι παγωμενα. Τι ψυχασθενεια ειναι αυτη;


Αυτό το έκανε η γιαγιά μου θυμάμαι όσο ήμουν μικρή, αλλά η μαμά μου πάντα είχε και δεύτερη κουβέρτα γιατί ήξερε τις παραξενιές της γιαγιάς μου  :Smile: 
Άμα η μαμά σου είναι μεγάλη σε ηλικία, το είχαν αυτην την συνήθεια σε τέτοιες ηλικίες.
Συμφωνω με Κασσάνδρα, να θυμάσαι να τα μαζεύεις εσύ μετά από μια ώρα μην τα αφήνεις όλη μέρα έξω.

----------


## elis

https://youtu.be/pdG0dCMXlzw

----------


## elis

αυτο ειναι το πιο ερωτικο τραγουδι ολων των εποχων ολων των ηπειρων και θα γραφτει αλλο μετα 1000 χρονια μια φορα γινεται αυτο στα 1000

----------


## elis

ειχε να γινει αυτο απο το 1913 ετσι μου ειπαν

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

κανενα τραγουδι με καμια λαικη αγορα βρες

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εδω και καιρο προσπαθουσαν να εξαφανισουν απο το ιντερνετ οτιδηποτε ειχε σχεση με τη λεξη σωσιας η με γενιτικες μεταλαξεις για να κρυψουν απ το κοσμο τα νεα σχεδια της ταξης πραγματων που προσπαθουν να προοθησουν 
αλλα οσο περναει ο καιρος βρισκονται σε ολο και πιο δυσχερη θεση μεχρι που καπια στιγμη θα γινουν ανυσχιροι εντελως

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

αυτο που με ενοχλησε περισσοτερο απο ολα ηταν οτι μου ανοιξαν πολεμο την ημερα που καταλαβαν οτι ειμαι διαφορετικος απ τους αλλους και αυτο που συνηδειτοποιησα περισσοτερο απο ολα ηταν το μισος τους για οτιδηποτε δεν ειναι κενο και αψυχο οπως αυτοι γιατι αυτο που τους ενδιαφερει ειναι να κανουν τους παντες ιδιους με αυτους αυτο παλευουν τοσα χρονια απο μικρο παιδι με ειχαν βαλει στο ματι αλλα τοτε δε γνωριζα το λογο επαιζαν μεχρι και σειρες στη τηλεοραση για να μου επιβαλουν το φοβο οπως νομιζαν αυτο το πετυχαν μονο μια φορα αλλα οταν καταλαβα τι βρισκοταν πισω απο οτι εβλεπα εγινα αλλος ανθρωπος γιατι δε προκειται να φοβηθω κουστουμαρισμενους που νομιζουν οτι καπιοι ειναι επειδη ετσι μεγαλωσαν τους ανθρωπους να σεβονται αδεια ομορφα ρουχα οπως τις κουκλες στις βιτρινες και ετσι συνθεσαν τη δομη της κοινωνιας αυτης θες να σε σεβονται? φορα ομορφα ρουχα οπως οι αψυχες κουκλες και ξεχασε το μεσα σου

----------


## qas

Τι τους εχω κανει και τι μου εχουν κανει?Πως γ@μηθηκε ετσι το μυαλο μου?Δεν αντεχω αλλο,θελω λιγη κατανοηση και εκτονωση για να φυγω.Θα μ'αντεξει κανεις,αφου ουτε εγω με αντεχω«Ποιος πατος ακολουθει τωρα?Θα παρω κατι θετικο για να μπορεσω να συνεχισω ή θα συνεχισω να βυθιζομαι μεχρι να ερθει ο μπουλος?

----------


## qas

fear and loathing in modern society

----------


## giannis-tria-miden

καλησπερα παιδια... ειμαι ενα παλιο μελος που ενιωσα την αναγκη να ξαναπερασω μια βολτα απο εδω... αχ ποσο θα ηθελα να εχω παραπανω ανθρωπους στην ζωη μου... ειτε καποιους φιλους ειτε καποια καλη κοπελα οτιδηποτε... να μην ειμαι τοσο μονος στην ζωη... btw ειμαι 22

----------


## Ορέστης

> καλησπερα παιδια... ειμαι ενα παλιο μελος που ενιωσα την αναγκη να ξαναπερασω μια βολτα απο εδω... αχ ποσο θα ηθελα να εχω παραπανω ανθρωπους στην ζωη μου... ειτε καποιους φιλους ειτε καποια καλη κοπελα οτιδηποτε... να μην ειμαι τοσο μονος στην ζωη... btw ειμαι 22


Γιατι δε γραφεσαι σε μια σχολη χορου;

----------


## elis

https://youtu.be/IPTs0ytqjNg

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ακολουθω τη συμβολη σου και συνεχιζω ετσι ωω ραδιο αρβυλα φορ εβερ θυμιθηκα εποχες που εγραφες.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

..............................................

----------


## giannis-tria-miden

ωραια μιας κ με θυμηθηκατε καποιοι θα ηθελα να ξανα ανακοινωσω... αν ειναι κανεις απο σερρες κ ψαχνει καποιον που εχει ολλη την μερα ελευθερη για χαβαλε κ παρεα ας στειλει

----------


## giannis-tria-miden

ακομα κ καποια κοπελα που θελει ονλινε κουβεντα για να περναει η ωρα μπορει να στείλει

----------


## Vox

Είναι τόσο όμορφη αυτή η εποχή, ειδικά από τα μέσα Οκτωβρίου και μετά. Περπατούσα το πρωί και ήταν νύχτα ακόμα, ένα πέπλο από αχλή είχε καθίσει και ψιλόβρεχε, ενώ έβλεπα τις σιλουέτες των πεσμένων φύλλων κάτω από τα μεγάλα δέντρα όπως διαγράφονταν από τα φώτα των αυτοκινήτων ... Όνειρο ...

----------


## Ορέστης

Συμφωνειτε οτι αληθινες σχεσεις ειναι μονο οι σχεσεις των ανθρωπων με τα ζωα και οχι μεταξυ τους;

----------


## Κύκνος

> Συμφωνειτε οτι αληθινες σχεσεις ειναι μονο οι σχεσεις των ανθρωπων με τα ζωα και οχι μεταξυ τους;


Οι σχέσεις των ανθρώπων με τα ζώα είναι σίγουρα αληθινές... Γιατί τα καημένα μόνο αγάπη κι ένα πιάτο φαΐ θέλουν από μας και μας το ανταποδίδουν... Αλλά πιστεύω ότι μπορεί να υπάρχουν κι αληθινές σχέσεις μεταξύ ανθρώπων, είναι δύσκολο να βρεθεί αλλά όχι αδύνατο...

----------


## elis

την προηγουμενη φορα ησουν απο σαλονικη κι ηθελεσ βολτεσ

----------


## elis

λοιπον το σοου συνεχιζεται 100 μεθανιωτεσ ειναι 4 τησ γκοθαμ σιτυ μπορειτε να μαθετε ολη την ιστορια στον παρασκευα τα αληθινα νεα ειναι οτι καθε πρωθυπουργοσ εκτοσ απο τισ προσωπικεσ του αποψεισ πρεπει να διαχειριστει και το πληθοσ οι εποχεσ ειναι για να γινει πολεμοσ ο πολεμοσ θα γινει τεχνολογικα οπωσ βλεπετε αν γινει απο μεσα ζουν οι συριζαιοι αν γινει απεξω ζουν οι δεξιοι και ειναι καποιοι οπωσ εγω που δεν ειναι με κανενα και πινουν καπνιζουν αυτουσ εχω εγω αυτουσ φτωχουσ θελετε να τουσ πειτε πρεζακια αυτοι ειναι οι δικοι μου και πρεπει να μην πεθαινουν ευκολα πινω καπνιζω πολεμαω οτι κατσει κι οσο παω γτ εχω καρδια αυτα για να ξερουμε που βρισκομαστε

----------


## ΣΟΥΛΑ1986

> ακομα κ καποια κοπελα που θελει ονλινε κουβεντα για να περναει η ωρα μπορει να στείλει


Γειά σου Γιαννη.είμαι και εγώ από Σέρρες.

----------


## elis

εξηγω καλυτερα κανουν ντου οι τουρκοι δεν μπορουν να πατησουν εδαφοσ ερχονται με τανκσ νικαν οι δεξιοι γινεται εμφυλιοσ ο συγχρονοσ πολεμοσ γινεται τεχνολογικα νικαν οι συριζαιοι εγω δεν εχω τιποτα με κανενα επειδη πινω καπνιζω και μια που δεν εχω λεει ο στρατηγοσ δουλεια πωσ τα διαχειριζεσε ολα αυτα να τουσ δειξεισ κι ετσι σωνονται οι μισοι οτι κι αν γινει και φτιαχνουν τουσ αλλουσ μισουσ τωρα στρατηγοσ κουλησ αλεξησ ειναι σωστοι εγω δεν τουσ ξαναβριζω επισησ θελω ενα 20αρικο μεροκαματο γτ εχω ενα παιδακι οσο ζω υποχρεωση να τσονταρω κι εγω το 20αρικο αναλυεται στα εξησ 2 πακετα καρελια 8 ευρω 3 καφεδεσ 6 ευρω και καμια σπανακοπιτα τιποτα παραλογο αλλα να μην πειναω κι εχω νευρα τσιγαρακια καφεδακια και συνεχιζουμε αυτα

----------


## elis

αυτο το συστημα χανω αλλα κερδιζω το μαθαμε απο το στοιχημα οπου θα ερθει η 1 η 2 η χ και παιζεισ ενα απλο 1 ενα απλο 2 κι ενα απλο χ και βρειτε τι γινεται ο στρατηγοσ το βρηκε τι γινεται

----------


## elis

ειμαστε κραταρα παρτε το χαμπαρι αυτο το μπουρδελο ειναι κρατοσ με αρχιδια εσασ σασ το πανε εγω το εψαξα και σα λεω τι βρηκα

----------


## elis

http://www.netwix.gr/watch/1327259/p...ys-epestrepse-

----------


## giannis-tria-miden

> Γειά σου Γιαννη.είμαι και εγώ από Σέρρες.


γεια σου σουλα... δεν το πιστευω οτι συναντισα συμπατριώτη εδω μεσα? τι λεει τι κανεις?

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

νομιζουν οτι θα με συγκινησουν με διαφορα εργα αλλα εχουν ξεχασει οτι αυτο δε το εγκρινω πλεον ΚΑΙ ΔΕ ΠΡΟΚΕΙΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΑΛΑΞΩ ΓΝΩΜΗ δεν ειμαι απο τους ανθρωπους που ψηνονται η συγκινουνται

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Συμφωνειτε οτι αληθινες σχεσεις ειναι μονο οι σχεσεις των ανθρωπων με τα ζωα και οχι μεταξυ τους;


πολα ζωα εχουν μορφη που μου θιμιζει θηρια της κολασης οστοσο στο παραδεισο υπηρχαν μεχρι και φιδια αλλα για το ποσο ειναι πραγματικα αθωα δε γνωριζω οι σκυλοι πχ καθε φορα που συναντιουνται μου δινουν την εντυπωση οτι πετανε τη μασκα και μιλουν τη γλωσσα των θηριων και μετα επειδη φοβουνται τους ανθρωπους κανουν τους ησυχους

τα ζωα που ειναι λευκα μιαζει να εχουν διαφορετικη φυση οπως τα κουνελια οι λαγοι και τα προβατα

οστοσο στην αποκαλυψη υπαρχουν 4 αλογα λευκο κοκκινο και μαυρο αλλα παρ ολα αυτα τα κατονομαζει ως θηρια αλλα αυτο δεν ειναι απαραιτητα με την ενια του κακου ο ιππος του πυρος ειναι σιγουρα αρνητικο παντως αλλα υποθετω οτι οσα αλογα ειναι καφε θα εχουν την ιδια φυση και ας φαινονται ησυχα

μεταξυ τους δειχνουν καποια τι πραγματικα ειναι

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

> Συμφωνειτε οτι αληθινες σχεσεις ειναι μονο οι σχεσεις των ανθρωπων με τα ζωα και οχι μεταξυ τους;


Δεν ξέρω αν είναι οι μόνες αληθινές σχέσεις αλλά πιστεύω σε αυτό το ρητό :

Μέχρι να αγαπήσει ένα ζώο, ένα κομμάτι της ψυχής ενός ανθρώπου παραμένει κοιμισμένο. Anatole France, Γάλλος Μυθιστοριογράφος

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ενα σας λεω προσεξτε μην εξαπατηθειτε οταν θα δειτε το προσωπο σας σε μια γυναικα και νομισετε οτι βλεπετε τον εαυτο σας τα φυλα ειναι αντιθετα που αυτο σημαινει οτι το ενα ειναι το αντιθετο του αλλου και ας φαινονται ομοια αρα αν θελετε να βρειτε το αλλο σας μισο φροντιστε να μη σας μιαζει φατσικα πολοι ισως πεσουν στη παγιδα του τυπου το καλο ειναι το δυσκολο
αν υπαρχει καπιος που εχει μεγαλη συγκλιση με μενα πρεπει να ειναι πολυ προσεκτικος γιατι η διαφορα στο θυλικο ομοιο αντιγραφο του θα ειναι τεραστια και θα κρυβει κινδυνους για τον ιδιο

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Δεν ξέρω αν είναι οι μόνες αληθινές σχέσεις αλλά πιστεύω σε αυτό το ρητό :
> 
> Μέχρι να αγαπήσει ένα ζώο, ένα κομμάτι της ψυχής ενός ανθρώπου παραμένει κοιμισμένο. Anatole France, Γάλλος* Μυθιστοριογράφος*


το ακριβως αναποδο οταν το μισος κατακλυσει ενας ανθρωπο ενα κοματι της ψυχης ενος ζωου παραμενει ζωντανο ελληνας *ρεαλιστης* να γιατι τα θηρια τα συντηρει το μισος που εχουν για τους ανθρωπους

----------


## Ορέστης

Η μανα μου και ο αδερφος μου με αναγκαζουν να τρωω παχυντικα φαγητα. Σημερα πηγαν στο σουπερ μαρκετ, κωλοχαρτο δεν πηραν που εχει τελειωσει, αλλα αγορασαν γλυκα. Φαγητα κανει η μανα μου με 10 κιλα λιπος. Μπριζολες στο ταψι με λαδι, κατι πιτες που βαζει βουτυρα πανω κατω, κλπ

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

τωρα που τους επιασε μια κριση εξυπναδας και κατανοησαν τη πραγματικη μου μορφη μαλον το πηραν αποφαση οτι ετσι ειμαι και δε θα αλαξω ακομα καν αν τραβανε τα μαλια τους εκτος αν μεσα στο κεφαλι τους εχουν αερα κοπανιστο και δε το καταλαβαν ακομα

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

τους αρεσει η οχι η φυση μου αυτη ειναι αλλα ακομα και αν δε τους αρεσει αυτο δε με αφορα οσο στηνουν αυτοι παραστασεις αλλες τοσες θα στηνω και εγω για να τους αποδειξω οτι μυαλο δεν εχουν καν και θελουν να ορισουν τη δομη του μυαλου μου ενω ξεχνουν οτι δεν ειναι αρμοδιοι γι αυτο γιατι αυτο το ορισε ο θεος και οχι αυτοι που ζουν με ψευδαισθησεις οτι ειναι οι αρχοντες των παντων επειδη αυτο τους το επιτρεπει το ματριξ
εγω τους λεω την αληθεια αυτη που εχω μεσα μου ας βαλουν το μυαλο τους να δουλεψει για να καταλαβουν οτι ο θεος ειναι τρια εναλασομενα προσωπα που και τα 3 ειναι το ιδιο σαν ενα πχ αν ο ενας μιλα αν ο αλλος σχεδιαζει την οικοδομη και αν ο τριτος χτιζει η διαφορα ειναι υπαρκτη αλλα θεωριτικη

----------


## elis

αν ειμαι γυναικα ενταξει λεσ καλα αν ειμαι αντρασ ομωσ οι αμερικανοι θελουν πολεμο και αναλογα απο που ειναι οι μεθανιωτεσ αν ειναι τουρκοι με τουσ τουρκουσ αν ειναι ελληνεσ με τουσ ελληνεσ εγω λεω οτι ειμαι αντρασ που ξερει τα παντα για τισ γυναικεσ αλλα δεν ανηκω σε μαφια οποτε τι λετε παμε πολεμο

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

> Η μανα μου και ο αδερφος μου με αναγκαζουν να τρωω παχυντικα φαγητα. Σημερα πηγαν στο σουπερ μαρκετ, κωλοχαρτο δεν πηραν που εχει τελειωσει, αλλα αγορασαν γλυκα. Φαγητα κανει η μανα μου με 10 κιλα λιπος. Μπριζολες στο ταψι με λαδι, κατι πιτες που βαζει βουτυρα πανω κατω, κλπ


Πόσο χρονών είσαι Ορέστη και σε αναγκάζουν να τρως παχυντικα φαγητά?
Αν είσαι πάνω από 15 χρόνων δεν δικαιολογείται αυτό που λες.
Οι παλιές νοικοκυρές έτσι μαγειρευαν, και η γιαγιά μου όλα με βούτυρο και λάδι τα έκανε.
Δεν το κάνει επίτηδες η μαμά σου, απλά έτσι έχει μάθει.
Γιατι δεν μαγειρεύεις μόνος σου αυτό που θέλεις να φας?

----------


## Ορέστης

> Πόσο χρονών είσαι Ορέστη και σε αναγκάζουν να τρως παχυντικα φαγητά?
> Αν είσαι πάνω από 15 χρόνων δεν δικαιολογείται αυτό που λες.
> Οι παλιές νοικοκυρές έτσι μαγειρευαν, και η γιαγιά μου όλα με βούτυρο και λάδι τα έκανε.
> Δεν το κάνει επίτηδες η μαμά σου, απλά έτσι έχει μάθει.
> Γιατι δεν μαγειρεύεις μόνος σου αυτό που θέλεις να φας?


Δεν ειναι ετσι γιατι μου δημιουργησαν διατροφικη διαταραχη και τρωω οχι απο πεινα ή λαιμαργια, αλλα απο ψυχαναγκασμο. Με εκαναν ψυχασθενη για να με παχυνουν με αλλα λογια, οσο απιστευτο ή περιεργο και αν σας φαινεται.

----------


## Ορέστης

Η μανα μου αρχισε να μου πεταει σποντες για σχολες αγγλικων. Προφανως μπηκε στο δωματιο μου, ψαχουλεψε το γραφειο μου, βρηκε τα χαρτια, και τωρα θελει να μου πει μη νομιζεις οτι εχεις ιδιωτικη ζωη, ειμαι μεσα σε ολα. Παιζει να ρθει στη σχολη καμια μερα να με ψαχνει, οπως εχει ξανακανει.

----------


## elis

πεσ τη μανα σου τη θεραπεια την ξερουμε αλλα δε στη λεμε γτ εισαι μπουλησ κι ειναι επικινδυνο μερικοι παιξαμε τη ζωη μασ κορονα γραμματα αν πετυχει θα πασ στουσ γιατρουσ σε κανα χρονο να αποκτησουν εμπειρια πρωτα δειξτο αυτο στη μανα σου και θα καταλαβει ξερει αυτη αυτα

----------


## elis

αυτα στα λεω για να δειτε τι θα κανετε

----------


## Ορέστης

> πεσ τη μανα σου τη θεραπεια την ξερουμε αλλα δε στη λεμε γτ εισαι μπουλησ κι ειναι επικινδυνο μερικοι παιξαμε τη ζωη μασ κορονα γραμματα αν πετυχει θα πασ στουσ γιατρουσ σε κανα χρονο να αποκτησουν εμπειρια πρωτα δειξτο αυτο στη μανα σου και θα καταλαβει ξερει αυτη αυτα


Ολα τα ξερει αυτη.

----------


## giannis-tria-miden

σουλα που εισαι σουλα?

----------


## qas

ποσο ωραια νιωθω που κουμπωνω το ενα χαπι μετα το αλλο και μουδιαζω.Τοσο γαματη ηταν η ζωη μου που την καιω.Ολο το βραδυ κλαιω και ξερναω.Ευχομαι ολοι που με κραζουν να το ζησουν.Τη μοναξια και την απορριψη που αφηνει.Ηταν οι ιδιοι που ειπαν καποια μερα,παρε τα χαπια και αφησε μας τους ανθρωπους.Ποτε κανεις δεν προσεγκιζει την αληθεια,αμα δε βγει απ'το συναισθημα της γκαυλας.Χωσε με στην καταθλιψη,ακομη παραπ0ανω,γιατι σε ¨εξεθεσα¨ στον κοσμο που ανηκεις.
Προδωσε τον ανθρωπο και βουρ για την παρορμηση γιατι σε κανει να σαι ζωντανος,ασχετα αν μάυτο αλλος πεθαινει.

----------


## elisabet

Σκέφτομαι πως επιτέλους ξεμπέρδεψα με πράγματα που έπρεπε να γίνουν. Μου βγηκε η ψυχή...αλλά ξεμπέρδεψα. Και τώρα κάθε κατεργάρης θα πάει στον πάγκο του γιατί τα ψέματα τέλειωσαν. Περιμένω αντιδράσεις γιατί σε κανέναν δεν αρέσει να χάνει την βόλεψη του αλλά τώρα νιώθω πιο έτοιμη από ποτέ και δεν έχω τίποτα να με κρατάει , ούτε λόγο να κάνω υπομονή πια.

----------


## giannis-tria-miden

αραζω τωρα στο μπαλκονο για νανκανω καποια στιγαρακια κ σκευτωμαιβγτ οριν με οιασανντα νευρα παλι κ η στεναχωριαβγιαβτηννζωη μου
δεν ηταννκτ συγκεκριμενο απλα ετσι γιαβτηννζωβ μου ολλη γενικα ουφφφ παλι καλα υπαρχει κντο φορουμ

----------


## giannis-tria-miden

βασικα δεν με πιανεινσυχνα σπανια μονο... απλα ναι καμια φορα νιοθω οτι θελω να νευριασω κ μετα πεφτω κ θελω για λιγο να μαυριζω την ψυχη μου... για λιγο... μονο κ μετα λογικα επανερχωμαι

----------


## elis

με αρεσει η ισοτητα γουσταιρνω

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

δε θελω να σας ανυσιχισω οσοι διαβαζετε αλλα να σας εξηγισω τι συμβαινει επειδη εμεις εδω ειμαστε μια ορθοδοξη χωρα δε χρειαζετε να ανυσιχουμε ομως το τελευταιο καιρο ο θεος εχει εξοργιστει με οσους δε τον πιστευουν και θα παρατηρισετε οτι οσο περναει ο καιρος ενδεχεται να υπαρξει μια μικρη αναστατωση αυτα δε τα λεω εγω αλλα ο Παισιος απλα η χρονολογια δεν ειναι προσδιορισμενη και μπορει αυτο να αργησει να γινει αλλα αυτο που χρειαζετε ειναι να πιστεψετε και να ξερετε 2 λογια για την αποκαλυψη.. και αν προσεξετε η αποκαλυψη χρεισιμοποιει πολυ βαριες εκφρασεις για οσους δε πιστευουν γιατι πια ο θεος δε τους μπορει αλλο

----------


## Eagle guy

Σκέφτομαι πως καλό θα ήταν να ξαναγράψουν στο φόρουμ ο Εξουθενωμένος και ο JasonIV

----------


## elis

για οσουσ ηπιαν τον καταλληλο καφε γινεσται καλα αλλα οι αποθηκεσ του οργανισμου βιταμινεσ λιπη κλπ ειναι αδειεσ αυτοι που ειναι του θεου ξερο ψωμι ελια και τυρι απο παραγωγο τ αλλουνου βιταμινεσ μπριζολιδια κλπ

----------


## elis

εξουθενομενε εγω στα ειπα καλυτεροσ απο το πατερα σου δεν εχει πανω στη δουλεια σπιτι δεν ξερω αλλα κι εμενα δε μου φερθηκαν καλα κι ασ δουλευα αυτα

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

το τελευταιο καιρο εχω χασει το λογαριασσμο απο τις ποσες φορες προσπαθησαν να με αποβλακωσουν με οτι τροπο βρουν επειδη ξερουν οτι αντιλαμβανομαι τι κανουν και εχουν κανει κρυφη συμφωνια οτι για να προχωρησουν δε θα πρεπει κανενας να αντιλαμβανεται το τι συμβαινει αφου ο στοχος τους ειναι να προσπαθησουν να ρομοτοποιησουν τα παντα και να φερουν τον ανθρωπο σε δευτερη μοιρα χωρις φυσικα να λογαριαζουν καν τον θεο που νομιζουν οτι θα μεινει αμετοχος σε ολη αυτη τη προφανη κατασταση δε μπορω να βρω λογια να περιγραψω το ποσο αμετανοητοι ειναι σε αυτο αφου φυσικα δε μπορουν να αλαξουν δρομο οι ιδιοι και το μονο που τους ενδιαφερει πλεον ειναι να κανουν ομοιους τους οσους περισσοτερους μπορουν και τη λεξη ομοιους τους τροπος του λεγην δηλαδη να νομιζουν οτι ειναι ομοιοι τους και μαλιστα εχουν και το θρασος να το παιζουν και θυματα και απο πανω δε φτανουν ολα αυτα που μου εεκαναν το τελευταιο καιρο τωρα ειναι και δυσαρεστημενοι και ολας

----------


## Remedy

ηταν το πιο ομορφο καλοκαιρι ολων των τελευταιων χρονων...

----------


## thanosP

σκεφτομαι οτι το φορουμ εχει γινει υπερβολικα βαρετο

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

αν ακουσετε καπιον να λεει οτι μπορει να ζησει μονος του η θηριο η θεος ειναι

----------


## Macgyver

> σκεφτομαι οτι το φορουμ εχει γινει υπερβολικα βαρετο



Και για μενα , παλια μεχρι το 2016 , γινοντουσαν ενδιαφερουσες συζητησεις για ασχετα θεματα , ειχα ανοιξει 200 θρεντς , για οτθιδηποτε αλλο πλην κτθλψεως ....

----------


## Macgyver

> αν ακουσετε καπιον να λεει οτι μπορει να ζησει μονος του η θηριο η θεος ειναι



Αυτο εχει μια βαση ,αλλα υπαρχουν ατομα που κανουν πολυ καλη παρεα με τον εαυτο τους , τον αγαπουν , εχουν πολλα ενδιαφεροντα , και περνανε καλα ....................δεν ειναι καταστροφη να μην βρεις εναν συντροφο , αλλα οι φιλοι - ες παντα χρειαζονται .....

----------


## thanosP

> Και για μενα , παλια μεχρι το 2016 , γινοντουσαν ενδιαφερουσες συζητησεις για ασχετα θεματα , ειχα ανοιξει 200 θρεντς , για οτθιδηποτε αλλο πλην κτθλψεως ....


το θυμαμαι...τοτε ηταν πιο καλο

----------


## Numenor

> Και για μενα , παλια μεχρι το 2016 , γινοντουσαν ενδιαφερουσες συζητησεις για ασχετα θεματα , ειχα ανοιξει 200 θρεντς , για οτθιδηποτε αλλο πλην κτθλψεως ....



Ναι το θυμάμαι ήταν ένας από τους βασικούς λόγους που έφυγα από το φόρουμ " Τα ενδιαφέροντα άσχετα θέματα που λες " και σταμάτησα να ασχολούμαι κιόλας ... Kαι κατέληξα σαν τους casual drinkers να μπαινω να πω ένα γεια με ανθρώπους είχα μια επικοινωνία..

----------


## Macgyver

> Ναι το θυμάμαι ήταν ένας από τους βασικούς λόγους που έφυγα από το φόρουμ " Τα ενδιαφέροντα άσχετα θέματα που λες " και σταμάτησα να ασχολούμαι κιόλας ... Kαι κατέληξα σαν τους casual drinkers να μπαινω να πω ένα γεια με ανθρώπους είχα μια επικοινωνία..


Δεν ξερω αν ηταν ενδιαφεροντα τα θεματα μου , παντως γινονταν ωραιες συζητησεις ( τα μελη ηταν μεγαλυτερης ηλικιας ) , παρ οτι τοτε ειχα μειζονα κλινικη κτθλψη , δεν πιστευα οτι κανεις μπορουσε να με βοηθησει , παρα ο ιδιος μου ο εαυτος , οπερ και εγενετο ........ δεν μπορουσα να ασχολουμαι συνεχως με την κτθλψη μου , να αναμασω τα ιδια και τα ιδια , μονο πισω θα με πηγαινε αυτο .... ειχα πληρη κοινωνικη αποσυρση , και ψοφαγα για κουβεντουλα ( ειναι ζητημα αν εβγαινα για ενα καφεδακι/ χρονο ) , γι αυτο ανοιγα ασχετα θεματα ..... τωρα δεν ανοιγω θεματα πια , δεν υπαρχει λογος , αφου ειμαι καλυτερα ...οποτε με ξεφορτωθηκες , ο ' δρομος ' ανοιξε για σενα !!!!

παρ ολα αυτα , παντα απαντουσα σε θεματα φαρμακων , που κατεχω μεχρι ενα βαθμο , η σε θεματα κτθλψεως , που θεωρουσα οτι μπορω να προσφερω μια βοηθεια ..................αν καταλαβαινα οτι το μελος δεν ειναι ικανο να βοηθηθει απο μια συμβουλη μου , δεν ασχολιομουν καθολου , οπως και σε θεματα διαπροσωπικων σχεσεων , γενικα ' ροζ' θεματακια ...... η φοβιες , που δεν υπαρχει λογικη .....

----------


## Numenor

> Δεν ξερω αν ηταν ενδιαφεροντα τα θεματα μου , παντως γινονταν ωραιες συζητησεις ( τα μελη ηταν μεγαλυτερης ηλικιας ) , παρ οτι τοτε ειχα μειζονα κλινικη κτθλψη , δεν πιστευα οτι κανεις μπορουσε να με βοηθησει , παρα ο ιδιος μου ο εαυτος , οπερ και εγενετο ........ δεν μπορουσα να ασχολουμαι συνεχως με την κτθλψη μου , να αναμασω τα ιδια και τα ιδια , μονο πισω θα με πηγαινε αυτο .... ειχα πληρη κοινωνικη αποσυρση , και ψοφαγα για κουβεντουλα ( ειναι ζητημα αν εβγαινα για ενα καφεδακι/ χρονο ) , γι αυτο ανοιγα ασχετα θεματα ..... τωρα δεν ανοιγω θεματα πια , δεν υπαρχει λογος , αφου ειμαι καλυτερα ...οποτε με ξεφορτωθηκες , ο ' δρομος ' ανοιξε για σενα !!!!
> 
> παρ ολα αυτα , παντα απαντουσα σε θεματα φαρμακων , που κατεχω μεχρι ενα βαθμο , η σε θεματα κτθλψεως , που θεωρουσα οτι μπορω να προσφερω μια βοηθεια ..................αν καταλαβαινα οτι το μελος δεν ειναι ικανο να βοηθηθει απο μια συμβουλη μου , δεν ασχολιομουν καθολου , οπως και σε θεματα διαπροσωπικων σχεσεων , γενικα ' ροζ' θεματακια ...... η φοβιες , που δεν υπαρχει λογικη .....


Δεν νομίζω ότι ήταν εντελώς έτσι αλλά τέλος πάντων... Αυτό είχα να δηλώσω και τίποτα παραπάνω. Από εκεί και πέρα ο καθένας τον δρόμο του.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Ότι αυτές τις μέρες είχα πολλά έξοδα.
Ότι σημερα με ξαναέπιασε στο ξύπνημα ο έντονος βηχας,ύστερα από μερικές μέρες.
Ότι χάρηκα που μίλησα με ενα φιλαράκι που έλειπε καιρό.
Ότι ο καφές έχει γίνει αναπόσπαστο κομμάτι της καθημερινότητας μου.

----------


## Ορέστης

Ντυνομαι να παω στο βιβλιοπωλειο. Με εχει καταλαβει η μανα μου και παρακολουθει. Καποιος ασχετος χτυπαει το κουδουνι μας. Αμεσως της μπαινει στο μυαλο οτι μου χτυπανε για να κατεβω και τιναζεται απ το κρεβατι σαν την τρυπησαν με καρφιτσα. Μπαινει τρεχοντας στην κουζινα. Α για να φαω λιγο ψωμι λεει σαν δικαιολογια για να κατσει να με παρακολουθησει. Φευγω αρον αρον. Φτανω στο βιβλιοπωλειο και εκει συνειδητοποιω οτι εχω ξεχασει το χαρτι με τους τιτλους των βιβλιων. Πηγαινα το παρω πριν τιναχτει η μανα μου. Μια ζωη κανει τα ιδια πραγματα. Ενεδερευει γυρω απο την πορτα και μολις με δει να ετοιμαζομαι να βγω εξω ορμαει και με αποσυντονιζει τελειως. Μου κανει το μυαλο νια νια. Χωρις πλακα εχει τυχει να ανοιξω την πορτα για να βγω χωρις να φοραω παντελονι. Με το σωβρακο! 

Γυρναω σπιτι, δεν προλαβαινω να ξαναπαω στο βιβλιοπωλειο. Φευγω να προλαβω το σουπερ γιατι απο οταν πηγε στην πεθερα του ο αδερφος μου δεν ψωνιζει. Μου εχει κανει το μυαλο κουλουβαχατα. Περπαταω και παραμιλαω. Ψωνιζω, εκει που ειμαι στο μαναβικο, συνειδητοποιω οτι εχω ξεχασει το πορτοφολι μου. #$*#@ Λεω στην υπαλληλο μου κρατατε το καλαθι μεχρι να φερω το πορτοφολι; Ναι μου λεει. Παω να φυγω με περναει για κλεφτρονι η ταμιας, κυριε κυριε, δε μπορειτε να βγειτε απο εκει χωρις αγορες. Παω να βγω απο αλλου, ουτε απο εκει μπορειτε να βγειτε, ουτε απο εκει... Ειχαν ενα μικρο πορτακι τελικα. Εχω φουντωσει, η πιεση μου εχει φτασει ουτε θελω να ξερω ποσο. Επιστροφη στο σπιτι και μετα παλι στο σουπερ. Αυριο παλι καποια μαλακια θα γινει, παλι δεν θα προλαβω να παρω τα βιβλια. Εχει λυσσαξει η μανα μου. Ολη μερα παρακολουθει τι κανω. Μολις ξυπνησω και παω τουακετα χωνεται στο δωματιο και ψαχουλευει.

----------


## elisabet

Έχω νεύρα. Πάνω που λέω ότι ξεμπέρδεψα και πάω να ηρεμήσω όλο και κάτι άλλο προκύπτει που δεν είχα υπολογίσει και φτου κ απτην αρχή.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Tι ωραία που είναι η μυρωδιά του καφέ ρε γαμώτο.

----------


## Ορέστης

Πηρα τα βιβλια κι ενα περιεργο καπελο.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Αυτο εχει μια βαση ,αλλα υπαρχουν ατομα που κανουν πολυ καλη παρεα με τον εαυτο τους , τον αγαπουν , εχουν πολλα ενδιαφεροντα , και περνανε καλα ....................δεν ειναι καταστροφη να μην βρεις εναν συντροφο , αλλα οι φιλοι - ες παντα χρειαζονται .....


δεν ενοω αυτους που κανουν παρεα με τον εαυτο τους αλλα αυτον που λεει σαφεστατα τη φραση οτι δε μπορει να τον καταλαβει κανενας πραγματικα ανεξαρτητα αν κανει παρεα με αλλους

----------


## Ορέστης

Βρεθηκε μια μπλουζα που γραφει γερμανικη σχολη στη μπουγαδα. Μου λεει η μανα μου, "δικια σου ειναι αυτη η καινουρια μπλουζα;" Οχι λεω. "Α θα ειναι του αδερφου σου. Θα γραφτηκε σε καποια σχολη να μαθει γερμανικα" . Εναν ψυχιατρο ρεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε!

----------


## haritini86

τι γυμναστικη κανετε; σας βοηθαει ψυχολογικα; τα βιντεο για γυμναστικη στο σπιτι πιστευετε εχουν καποιο αποτελεσματα; 

οχι για χασιμο βαρους αλλα για χασιμο ποντων μαζεμα και ετσι

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

Εχω δοκιμασει πολλά είδη γυμναστικής.
Πλεον κάνω κυρίως γυμναστήριο με όργανα και διάδρομο και trx. 
Γυμνάζομαι από μικρή και για εμένα πλέον είναι σαν συνήθεια, αλλά είναι από τα λίγα πράγματα που με βοηθάνε όταν δεν είμαι καλά ψυχολογικά και όταν έχω τρελό άγχος..στις κρίσεις πανικού η γυμναστική με εσωσε! 

Άμα θέλεις για σύσφιξη δοκίμασε trx με έναν καλό γυμναστή. Είναι βέβαια δυνατό και δύσκολο πρόγραμμα αλλά μέσα σε ένα μηνα θα δεις διαφορά..

----------


## haritini86

> Εχω δοκιμασει πολλά είδη γυμναστικής.
> Πλεον κάνω κυρίως γυμναστήριο με όργανα και διάδρομο και trx. 
> Γυμνάζομαι από μικρή και για εμένα πλέον είναι σαν συνήθεια, αλλά είναι από τα λίγα πράγματα που με βοηθάνε όταν δεν είμαι καλά ψυχολογικά και όταν έχω τρελό άγχος..στις κρίσεις πανικού η γυμναστική με εσωσε! 
> 
> Άμα θέλεις για σύσφιξη δοκίμασε trx με έναν καλό γυμναστή. Είναι βέβαια δυνατό και δύσκολο πρόγραμμα αλλά μέσα σε ένα μηνα θα δεις διαφορά..


τι γνωμη εχεις για αγορα διαδρομου στο σπιτι;

αξιζει;

εχω trx σπιτι κανω ναι βοηθαει και εχω δει διαφορα στους μυς

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ακολουθω ακομα τη συμβουλη του ελις ραδιο αρβυλα οπως παλια σε λιγο θα αρχισουν να σκιζονται για να σας κρατησουν ασφαλεις και θα μεινουν στην ιστορια γι αυτο.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εγω το μονο που εκανα ειναι να επιστρεψω τη καλοσυνη που μου εδειξαν και ξερετε ποια ειναι η διαφορα οτι εγω δεν εκανα τιποτα για να αποκτησω τονους θαυμαστες για να ικανοποιησω το εγω μου αν θελει καπιος λοιπον να αποδειξει οτι ειναι παλικαρι ας παει κοντρα στα παντα οπως εκανα εγω μια ζωη

αν θελει να αποδειξει οτι ειναι δειλος ας παει οπου παει το ρεμα ομως με ψευδαισθησεις εξουσιας σε ενα κοσμο ματριξ και εικονικους χιλιαδες φιλους που υπαρχουν επειδη δε γνωριζουν καλυτερα οτι βλεπουν μαγκας δε γινεσε.

να η διαφορα... που εχει το ενα απο το αλλο..

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

θα μπορουσα να απαντησω σε ολα αυτα που ακουγα κατα καιρους πχ τι γνωμη θα ειχατε για καπιον που σου το παιζει ευγενικος και μετα προσπαθει να βρει τι σε ευχαριστει για να το διαλυσει με οτι τροπο βρει.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

καλο θα ειναι να γνωριζετε για πληροφοριακους μονο λογους οτι πριν τη δευτερα παρουσια αν ποτε γινει θα εμφανιστουν 2 προφητες και ενας απ αυτους ο προφητης ηλιας χανετε τιποτα αν το θυμαστε?μαλον οχι.μπορει να μη χρειαστειτε ποτε αυτη τη πληροφορια *θα* φτασουμε ως το 2600 δε διαφωνω  :Smile:

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

> τι γνωμη εχεις για αγορα διαδρομου στο σπιτι;
> 
> αξιζει;
> 
> εχω trx σπιτι κανω ναι βοηθαει και εχω δει διαφορα στους μυς


Καλημέρα haritini86!

Θεωρώ ότι είναι κάτι πολύ ακριβό, δεν νομίζω να αξίζει.. Και άσχετα που ο διάδρομος είναι αερόβια δεν βοηθάει στην σύσφιξη και στο μάζεμα τόσο, όσο στο να χάσεις κιλά.

Για εμένα, αν δεν μπορείς να πας γυμναστήριο για να κάνεις ολοκληρωμένο πρόγραμμα, συνέχισε να κάνεις trx σπίτι.
Βρες ένα καλό πρόγραμμα στο ίντερνετ, υπάρχουν πολλά άμα θέλεις σου στέλνω και εγώ.
Κανε κάθε μέρα από μια ώρα,με διατάσεις ανα ασκήση για να μην είσαι πιασμενη..

----------


## haritini86

καλημερα

αν σου ειναι ευκολο στειλε κανενα βιντεο 

κανω αλλα οχι μια ωρα και θελω παραπανω

ευχαριστω

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

> καλημερα
> 
> αν σου ειναι ευκολο στειλε κανενα βιντεο 
> 
> κανω αλλα οχι μια ωρα και θελω παραπανω
> 
> ευχαριστω


Ναι,μολις συμπληρωσεις τα 50 μηνύματα στείλε μου για αν σου πω.
Τώρα δεν μπορώ να σου στείλω!

----------


## haritini86

> Ναι,μολις συμπληρωσεις τα 50 μηνύματα στείλε μου για αν σου πω.
> Τώρα δεν μπορώ να σου στείλω!


σ ευχαριστω πολυ

ναι θα σου στειλω οταν γινεται

----------


## george1520

Στείλε μου κι εμένα σε παρακαλω

----------


## delos

σκεφτομαι οτι ειμαι μονος και δεν παω καλά...

----------


## george1520

> σκεφτομαι οτι ειμαι μονος και δεν παω καλά...


Το έχω κι εγω αυτό κάποτε. Αλλά ποιος πάει καλα στις μέρες μας; έχεις φτάσει στα 51 μηνύματα. Στείλε μου αυτά που ήθελες.

----------


## delos

> Το έχω κι εγω αυτό κάποτε. Αλλά ποιος πάει καλα στις μέρες μας; έχεις φτάσει στα 51 μηνύματα. Στείλε μου αυτά που ήθελες.


προσπαθω αλλα δεν βλεπω πουθενα αποστολη μυνηματος Τι γινεται ?

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

> Στείλε μου κι εμένα σε παρακαλω


Ενδιαφέρεσαι για την γυμναστική;

----------


## george1520

> προσπαθω αλλα δεν βλεπω πουθενα αποστολη μυνηματος Τι γινεται ?


Πήγαινε στις ρυθμίσεις σου. Εκεί λογικά πρέπει να είναι το πρόβλημα. Ενεργοπιησε να μπορείς να παίρνεις μηνύματα.

----------


## george1520

> Ενδιαφέρεσαι για την γυμναστική;


Και για τη γυμναστική.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Και για τη γυμναστική.


Ας μου επιτραπεί να συμμετασχω στην κουβέντα.
Τι είδους γυμναστικη θες να κάνεις?

----------


## george1520

> Ας μου επιτραπεί να συμμετασχω στην κουβέντα.
> Τι είδους γυμναστικη θες να κάνεις?


Τι κάνεις; έχω καιρό να σε δω..
Δεν έχω θέμα. Έτσι λίγο να κινηθεί το σώμα μου..

Ρε παιδιά εσάς δεν σας χάλασε η αλλαγή της ώρας;

----------


## delos

> Πήγαινε στις ρυθμίσεις σου. Εκεί λογικά πρέπει να είναι το πρόβλημα. Ενεργοπιησε να μπορείς να παίρνεις μηνύματα.


πηγα στις ρυθμισεις και πατησα το visitors messaging on αλλα δεν βλεπω φως.Εσυ μπορείς να μου στείλεις ?

----------


## george1520

Τώρα να αναψω το φως. Μισο να δω και να σου πω.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Τι κάνεις; έχω καιρό να σε δω..
> Δεν έχω θέμα. Έτσι λίγο να κινηθεί το σώμα μου..
> 
> Ρε παιδιά εσάς δεν σας χάλασε η αλλαγή της ώρας;


Καλά...
Είναι θέμα συνήθειας η αλλαγή της ώρας.

Μπορείς να κάνεις πολλά workouts,συνιστώ πάντως να κάνεις βάρη.Τρεις μερες οπωσδήποτε να γυμνάζεσαι.Τέσσερις είναι τέλεια,όχι παραπάνω.
Μπορείς να κάνεις full body workout ή να το χωρίσεις σε upper και lower body.
Ή μπορείς να κάνεις push-pull-legs.Ποτέ όμως 2 μεγαλες μυικές ομάδες μαζί.
Σπίτι έχεις εξοπλισμό ή θες γυμναστηριο?

----------


## george1520

> πηγα στις ρυθμισεις και πατησα το visitors messaging on αλλα δεν βλεπω φως.Εσυ μπορείς να μου στείλεις ?


Ρυθμίσεις φόρουμ. Προσωπικά μηνύματα.. Εκεί ενεργοποίησε το. Δεν μπορώ να σου στείλω ούτε εγώ. Δες λίγο εκεί τις ρυθμίσεις

----------


## george1520

> Καλά...
> Είναι θέμα συνήθειας η αλλαγή της ώρας.
> 
> Μπορείς να κάνεις πολλά workouts,συνιστώ πάντως να κάνεις βάρη.Τρεις μερες οπωσδήποτε να γυμνάζεσαι.Τέσσερις είναι τέλεια,όχι παραπάνω.
> Μπορείς να κάνεις full body workout ή να το χωρίσεις σε upper και lower body.
> Ή μπορείς να κάνεις push-pull-legs.Ποτέ όμως 2 μεγαλες μυικές ομάδες μαζί.
> Σπίτι έχεις εξοπλισμό ή θες γυμναστηριο?


Προτιμώ γυμναστήριο. Άρχισα περπάτημα πάλι. Αλλά θέλω να ξαναβάλω την γυμναστική στην ζωή μου.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Προτιμώ γυμναστήριο. Άρχισα περπάτημα πάλι. Αλλά θέλω να ξαναβάλω την γυμναστική στην ζωή μου.


Εχεις ξαναπάει gym ή όχι?
Μπορείς να ρωτησεις και γυμναστες αν πας.Αρκεί να ξέρουν,γιατί είναι και μερικοί....

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

> Τι κάνεις; έχω καιρό να σε δω..
> Δεν έχω θέμα. Έτσι λίγο να κινηθεί το σώμα μου..
> 
> Ρε παιδιά εσάς δεν σας χάλασε η αλλαγή της ώρας;


Όχι εμάς δεν μας χάλασε η αλλαγή καιρού , αλλά μας χάλασαν.

----------


## george1520

> Εχεις ξαναπάει gym ή όχι?
> Μπορείς να ρωτησεις και γυμναστες αν πας.Αρκεί να ξέρουν,γιατί είναι και μερικοί....


Έχω ναι. Έπαιζα και μπάσκετ. Απλά αυτό το διάστημα λόγω κακής ψυχολογικής κατάστασης τα παράτησα όλα.. Και όταν πήγα περπάτημα (την πρώτη φορά) πονουσα παντού.. Σε τέτοιο σημείο έφτασα.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Έχω ναι. Έπαιζα και μπάσκετ. Απλά αυτό το διάστημα λόγω κακής ψυχολογικής κατάστασης τα παράτησα όλα.. Και όταν πήγα περπάτημα (την πρώτη φορά) πονουσα παντού.. Σε τέτοιο σημείο έφτασα.


Ωραία τότε,οπότε θα ξέρεις πάνω κάτω πως είναι και θα προσαρμοστείς εύκολα.

----------


## delos

> Ρυθμίσεις φόρουμ. Προσωπικά μηνύματα.. Εκεί ενεργοποίησε το. Δεν μπορώ να σου στείλω ούτε εγώ. Δες λίγο εκεί τις ρυθμίσεις


τα καταφερα !!

----------


## george1520

> Όχι εμάς δεν μας χάλασε η αλλαγή καιρού , αλλά μας χάλασαν.


Ώρας. Ο καιρός μαρεσει ετσι. Η ώρα δύσκολη. Δεν συντονιζομαι.
Τι σε χαλασε

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

> Ώρας. Ο καιρός μαρεσει ετσι. Η ώρα δύσκολη. Δεν συντονιζομαι.
> Τι σε χαλασε


Οι άνθρωποι με χαλάνε.

----------


## george1520

> Οι άνθρωποι με χαλάνε.


Τι σου κάνανε;

----------


## george1520

> τα καταφερα !!


Σου έχω απαντήσει. Δες εκεί που γράφει σημειώσεις.

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

> Τι σου κάνανε;


Αυτοί που μου κάνανε, το ξέρουνε.
Εύχομαι όμως να κοιμηθούνε ήσυχοι το βράδυ : )

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

οσο περναει ο καιρος καταλαβαινω ολο και περισσοτερο τους ανθρωπους και ξερω τι σκεφτονται ομως εχω κουραστει και ειχα πει εξ αρχης οτι ειχα ζητησει καπια πραγματα για να παρω καπιον στα σοβαρα κατι που εγινε απο ελαχιστα εως καθολου.

ξερω πολυ καλυτερα τον εαυτο μου απ το καθενα και κανεις σχεδον δε μπορει να καταλαβει πως βλεπω το κοσμο και πως καταλαβαινω αν κατι πραγματι μου μιαζει η οχι

θα εχω τα ιδια ακριβως ετοιματα ακομα και στην επομενη ζωη και μονο οταν ικανοποιηθουν θα παψω να ειμαι αρνητικος πραγματικα ως τοτε απλως θα καθομαι και θα περιμενω προσπαθοντας να αναπτυξω οσοι περισσοτερη επαφη μπορω με το θεο ναι ζω ψυχαναγκαστικα αλλα καθε φορα σκεφτομαι ο θεος θελει να εισαι στη γη και να παλεψεις χωρις να τα παρατησεις για κανενα λογο

----------


## favvel

αλέξανδρε, πιστεύεις πράγματι πως το παλεύεις όταν, όπως αισθάνομαι, έχεις αποκοπεί απ' το κοινωνικό σύνολο λόγω θυμού και περιμένεις απλά να έρθει το τέλος σου?
Δεν τα λέω για να σε επιπλήξω. Είμαι ακριβώς στην ίδια θέση με σένα, αν όντως είσαι σε αυτή τη θέση.
Θα ήθελα να μάθω ποια είναι η στάση ζωής σου γιατί και η δική μου είναι ασφυκτικά περιοριστική λόγω αντίδρασης.
Πώς εννοείς εσύ την πάλη?
Εγώ έχω παραιτηθεί από τα πάντα, έχω αφήσει τη ζωή μου στην τύχη της, και που ζω δηλ πολύ μου είναι.

Επίσης αν πιστεύεις, που βλέπω πως πιστεύεις, ο Χριστός είχε πει σαν πρώτη εντολή : αγάπα τον Θεόν σου με όλη την καρδία και τη διανοία σου (κάτι τέτοιο) και σαν δεύτερη εντολή : αγάπα τον πλησίον σου ως εαυτόν. 
Δεν είπε πουθενά να αγνοείς, να είσαι θυμωμένος, να μην σε ενδιαφέρει ο πλησίον και να σε ενδιαφέρει μόνο ο θεός. Καταλαβαίνω όμως πως έχεις καταλήξει εκεί από θυμό και απογοήτευση απέναντι στους ανθρώπους. 
Απλά πρέπει να πας παραπέρα.

Είπε να συγχωρείς τον πλησίον αν είναι λάθος και να μετανοείς αν είσαι εσύ λάθος. Πρώτα μαθαίνουμε να αγαπάμε και να συγχωρούμε τους άλλους και τον εαυτό μας που είναι πιο προσιτοί σε μας και τους βλέπουμε και μετά μαθαίνουμε να αγαπάμε και το θεό που δεν βλέπουμε. 
Ή αυτό έρχεται αυτόματα μετά. Δηλ άπαξ και έχουμε σωστή συμπεριφορά με τους άλλους τότε αυτόματα έχουμε και απέναντι στο θεό.

Αν με τους άλλους χρειάζεται να έχουμε μια Α υπομονή με το Θεό χρειάζεται να έχουμε πολλαπλάσια υπομονή γιατί μπορεί μεν κάποια φορά να αισθανθούμε την παρουσία του ή απλά να έχουμε πειστεί για αυτήν, τις περισσότερες φορές στη ζωή μας όμως αισθανόμαστε μόνοι και αβοήθητοι και εύκολα χάνουμε την πίστη μας.

Οι συνάνθρωποι είναι το σκαλοπάτι που θα μας βοηθήσει να φτάσουμε στο Θεό. Δεν μπορούμε να αγνοήσουμε αυτό το σκαλοπάτι και να θέλουμε να φτάσουμε κατευθείαν στο θεό. 
Στους άλλους βλέπουμε τον εαυτό μας. Οι άλλοι είναι ο καθρέφτης μας. Έτσι λένε κι έτσι πιστεύω πως είναι. Οπότε όταν δεν σε ενδιαφέρει ο άλλος, δεν σε ενδιαφέρει ούτε ο εαυτός σου.
Όσο αγαπάς τον άλλον άλλο τόσο αγαπάς και τον εαυτό σου.

Τώρα αν εσύ δεν θες να αγαπάς τον άλλον ούτε τον εαυτό σου, αυτός είναι ο πιο βαρύς σταυρός για μένα που δύσκολα τον φέρνει κανείς βόλτα γιατί πας κόντρα με το τον εαυτό σου, με τους άλλους και με το θεό εν τέλει.

Και έχω μπερδευτεί. Πολλές φορές δεν ξέρω καν αυτά που λέω αν τα εννοώ ή είναι κασέτα αλλωνών που παίζει μες στο κεφάλι μου και που την παίζω κι εγώ, όπως αυτά που έγραψα πιο πάνω για τον συνάνθρωπο και τον εαυτό μας.

Τέλος πάντων, αυτά ήθελα να πω πιο πολύ για να τα ακούω κι εγώ η ίδια..

----------


## Constantly curious

Favvel δεν υπαρχει παρθενογεννεση ολοι αναπαραγουμε τα αναγνωσματα μας, τα ακουσματα μας. Εισαι κατανοητη στον Λογο σου  :Smile:

----------


## elis

https://www.facebook.com/35258952487...2880/?sfnsn=mo

----------


## favvel

Constantly curious σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ.. ήθελα να σ' ευχαριστήσω και για κάποιες προηγούμενες απαντήσεις σου αλλά δεν σου έγραψα κάτι και φάνηκε σαν να σε αγνοώ.. 
Έχω ανάγκη να μιλήσω, να μοιραστώ το μέσα μου, έχω ανάγκη να καταλάβω το μέσα και το έξω μου.. απλά καταπιέζω τις ανάγκες μου ως συνήθως.. γι' αυτό και δεν γράφω συχνά εδώ.. 
Είναι κι επειδή αισθάνομαι πως εκτίθεμαι σε ένα φόρουμ.. Αλλά αυτό μπορεί να συμβεί παντού.. Και στην έξω ζωή εκθέτουμε τον εαυτό μας..
Κι έχω επιλέξει να εκτίθεμαι όσο το δυνατόν λιγότερο.. Μια ήσυχη ζωή που βράζει.. Αυτό κάνω.. Αλλά όλοι πληρώνουμε τις επιλογές μας.. 

Για κάποιο λόγο αισθάνομαι πως είναι ντροπή το να θέλει κανείς να εκφραστεί..όχι μόνο εδώ, γενικά στη ζωή.. ότι είναι ντροπή το να θέλει να ζήσει.. 
Και θέλει τέχνη το να μπορεί κανείς να ζήσει, να ξέρει τι θέλει και να το διεκδικεί.. θέλει τέχνη όλο αυτό..
Κι αυτό το αισθάνομαι επειδή οι άλλοι είναι οι κριτές μας..
Αισθανόμουν πάντα το βλέμμα του άλλου, την κριτική του, πολύ ισχυρή..
Μου λέγαν πως είμαι πολύ αυστηρή με τον εαυτό μου, αλλά δεν μου έλεγαν πως δεν έφταιγε αυτό στην ουσία, αυτό ήταν ένα επακόλουθο..
Αυτό που έφταιγε ήταν η συστολή μου, ότι αισθανόμουν την κριτική των άλλων πολύ ισχυρή και προσπαθούσα πάντα να φανώ κάπως άξια στα μάτια τους, γι' αυτό γινόμουν αυστηρή με τον εαυτό μου, για να καταφέρω να είμαι όπως με θέλουν.. 

Όταν είσαι αυστηρός με τον εαυτό σου σημαίνει πως έχεις αφήσει λίγα περιθώρια στον εαυτό σου και τα κενά τα έχεις αφήσει να τα συμπληρώσουν οι άλλοι όπως θέλουν, αφήνεις στους άλλους την πρωτοβουλία να σε κάνουν να ζεις τη ζωή σου όπως αυτοί επιθυμούν για σένα ή όπως θεωρούν καλύτερο για σένα, επειδή σου είναι πιο βολικό αυτό.. Είναι πιο εύκολο να αφήσεις τους άλλους να αποφασίζουν και να βγάζουν το φίδι απ' την τρύπα παρά να συμμετέχεις κι εσύ σε όλο αυτό.. παρά να συμμετέχεις στη ζωή σου!

Με αυτόν τον τρόπο φαίνεται πως έχεις τους περισσότερους σύμμαχους ή έτσι σου παρουσιάζονται τουλάχιστον, δεν έχεις εχθρούς γιατί έχεις κάνει τον εαυτό σου θύμα προκειμένου να κερδίσεις τους άλλους, προκειμένου να τους αφήσεις να κάνουν ό,τι θέλουν με σένα..
Μόνο που το μόνο που καταφέρνεις έτσι είναι να αδικείς τον εαυτό σου και να σε λένε και οι άλλοι θύμα ή κάτι χειρότερο πίσω απ' την πλάτη σου..

Όλο αυτό γινόταν μέχρι την εφηβεία όπου κάπου εκεί σταμάτησα αυτό το παιχνίδι.. Αντέδρασα, άρχισα να κάνω τα αντίθετα από αυτά που έκανα μέχρι τότε.. Από καλό παιδί έγινα το αντίθετο, από υπάκουη έγινα αντιδραστική, από εκεί που έτρωγα λίγο (με σκοπό να είμαι αρεστή) άρχισα να κατεβάζω την Άρτα με τα Γιάννενα..

Και κρατάει μέχρι τώρα όλη αυτή η αντίδραση.. Το θέμα είναι πως πάλι η ίδια είμαι απλά με άλλο μανδύα.. Πάλι είμαι αυστηρή με τον εαυτό μου γιατί δεν με αφήνω να χαρώ, πάλι είμαι θύμα γιατί εγώ την πληρώνω την αντίδραση αυτή που είναι στείρα και δεν με έχει βγάλει πουθενά.. 

Το να μιλάμε, το να κάνουμε διαπιστώσεις είναι όντως παρηγορητικό.. Μας ανακουφίζει προς στιγμήν.. Το δύσκολο είναι από εκεί και πέρα τι κάνουμε.. Μένουμε σε μια διαπίστωση? ή κάνουμε βήματα για να αλλάξουμε κάτι στη ζωή μας?

Το όλο πρόβλημα είναι πως δεν μπορώ να αποδεχτώ πως δεν είμαι τέλεια.. και πως κανείς δεν είναι και κανείς δεν μπορεί να γίνει.. 
Εξάλλου για να είσαι αποδεκτός δεν χρειάζεται να είσαι τέλειος, απλά να είσαι ειλικρινής και ο εαυτός σου..
Αλλά ποιος είναι αυτός ο ρημαδοεαυτός μας τελικά?

Άσε που είμαι εδώ και χρόνια δεν με ενδιαφέρει να είμαι αποδεκτή από κανέναν.. Παλιά ήθελα να είμαι αποδεκτή από όλους.. Αυτό ήταν το λάθος μήνυμα απ' την οικογένειά μου και ακόμα δεν το έχω εμπεδώσει τελείως φαίνεται γιατί τώρα έχω περάσει στο άλλο άκρο..
Γενικά πιάνω τα άκρα, μια μέση κατάσταση δεν μπορώ να βρω..
Το τέλειο άλλωστε είναι υποκειμενικό και σχετικό.. 
Ίσως πρέπει να επανανοηματοδοτήσω κάποιες έννοιες που έχω στο μυαλό μου και καθορίζουν το πώς ζω..

----------


## elisabet

@favvel 

Η αντίδραση είναι η άλλη όψη του ίδιου νομίσματος.
Όσο σε ενδιέφεραν οι άλλοι όταν προσπαθούσες να είσαι αρεστή και έκανες ο, τι θεωρούσες πως ήθελαν να κάνεις, άλλο τόσο σε ενδιαφέρουν και ως αντιδραστική γιατί καταλήγεις πάλι να κάνεις όχι όσα η ίδια θες, αλλά όσα θεωρείς πως δεν θέλουν εκείνοι. Είναι το ίδιο νόμισμα. Και στο λέω ως αντιδραστική και η ίδια.

Το να μπορέσεις να ξεφύγεις από το δίπολο (κάνω ο, τι θέλουν- κάνω ο, τι δεν θέλουν) και να βρεις τι πραγματικά θες είναι το πιο δύσκολο από όλα και είναι αγώνας που κρατά μια ζωή, όχι για σένα μόνο ή για μένα αλλά για όλους. Δεν υπάρχει πιο διαρκής και δύσκολος αγώνας από αυτό που χαρακτηριστικά είπες "ποιος ρημαδοεαυτός είμαι τελικά;"

Οι περισσότεροι άνθρωποι περνούν όλη τους την ζωή χωρίς καν να έχουν αντιληφθεί ότι όσα κάνουν μπορεί να μην είναι ο εαυτός τους, δεν το χουν καν αναρωτηθεί ποτέ. Το γεγονός και μόνο ότι το αναρωτιέσαι, οτι αμφισβητείς όσα "είσαι" και ψάχνεις είναι τεράστιο βήμα αλλά μην περιμένεις να φτάσεις κάποτε στο σημείο που θα πεις " α να, τώρα τα βρήκα όλα, αυτή είμαι τελικά, τέλειωσε το ψάξιμο" γιατί αυτό το ψάξιμο δεν σταματά ποτέ απαξ και αρχίσει.

Υγ. Συγγνώμη που "πετάχτηκα" ξαφνικά στην κουβέντα σας, αλλά ήθελα να σου θέσω κι αυτή την οπτική.

----------


## Constantly curious

Δεν ξερω γιατι μου γινονται τοσο κατανοητα αληθινα και συμπαθη τα γραφομενα σου. Αυστηρη με τον εαυτο σου * Υπακουη σε κανονες. Γονεων ;; Με βαθυτερη αναγκη την Αγαπη τους ;; Στερηση τροφης / αρνηση Ζωης. Ανυπακοη / συναισθηματικη υπερφαγια ;; Εκεινοι οι πρωτοι συναισθηματικοι Αλλοι καθοριζουν το σωστο και το λαθος στη συμπεριφορα αλλά αν υπακοουμε παντοτε εκεινους η ψυχη εκρυγνυεται. Εχεις οξυτατο νου. Εχεις και συναισθημα. Αποτραβηχτηκες απο τα ονειρα σου; αποφασισες να ζησεις στο σπιτι για να μην υπαρξει ουδεμια κατακριση; Νιωθω οτι ειμαστε στην εποχη του παραλογου οπου αυτα τα "δηθεν νοσηρα" εχουν μεγαλυτερο νοημα. Οταν μεγαλωνουμε ως μαριονεττες και αποκοπτομαστε απο τη ψυχη μας πως ξαφνικα θα αποκτησουμε Υγιη ελευθερη βουληση και ικανοτητα συναισθηματικης διαχειρισης;; Επισης δεν ξερω αν ειχες συμμαχο ποτέ. Εαν η ιδια ενιωσες πως υπαρχει συμμαχος σε καποια αλλαγη σου. Μου διεγειρονται και αλλα ερωτηματα αλλά η κοπωση μου μπερδευει τη συνοχη.
Ελισσαβετ καλοδεχουμενη  :Smile:  Ειμαστε πολλα μαζι. Εγω δεν αισθανομαι οτι κουβαλαω 1 εαυτο. Οπως και οι φωνες που εχω εσωτερικευσει μεσα μου. Ειμαστε ενα κραμα αρκετων στοιχειων και θλιβομαστε οσο δεν ξεδιπλωνομαστε. Για καποιους αρεστοι για καποιους απαραδεκτοι. Εσενα ομως favvel ποιοι ειναι οι πρωτοι ;; ολη η κοινωνια ;; ειναι ανεφικτο θαρρω. Θυμαμαι οτι με ειχε κολλησει στο τοιχο ακριβως το ιδιο μια χρονικη περιοδο της ζωης μου. Στη συζητηση πανω ακουω "μα ολοι κρινομαστε ακομα και εκεινοι που εχουν φυγει απο τη ζωη, τί σε κανει να το φοβασαι τοσο;;;" η απαντηση ηλθε. Ενιωθα ηδη υπερ ενοχικα και ηθελα να σταματησω τον φαυλο κυκλο. Πως;; μη ζωντας. Μου ειπα να ξανα τολμησω. Δειλα στην αρχη. Δυσκολα. Το εκανα. Δεν βλεπω πουθενα τελειοτητα. Βλεπω αρμονια εν δυναμει ομως μπορει να χαθει. Α!!! Επρεπε να πεταξω και καμια 20αρια ταμπελες επισης.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

δεν ειμουν ΠΟΤΕ μερος του κοινωνικου συνολου αυτου οσες φορες ειμουν απλως υποκρινομουν εναν ανθρωπο που ποτε δεν υπηρξε και απλως τους παριστανα τον κακομοιρη και τον αμοιρο για να ξεγλιστραω και να βρισκομαι παντου να τους πιανω τη κουβεντα και να τους λεω οτι ηθελαν να ακουσουν οι συζητησεις που εκανα δεν ηταν αληθινες αφου μου μιλαγαν *χωρις να ξερουν ποιος ειμαι* και απλα οταν αυτο σταματησε να λειτουργει απλως πεταξα τη μασκα και εδειξα ποιος ειμαι αδιαφοροντας για τις αντιδρασεις που θα προκαλεσει αυτο 

επισης το να ζω και να παλευω αυτο ειναι η μεγαλυτερη προσφορα αφενος γιατι θυσιαζω τον εγωισμο μου δηλαδη το οτι δεν επιθυμω τη κατασταση αυτη και εφετερου ολοι θα συμφωνησουν (οσοι με ακολουθησουν) οτι εκανα τα παντα σχεδον για να σωθουν οσο δυνατον περισσοτεροι αφου δε σταματω δευτερολεπτο να τους προειδοποιω με οτι τροπο μπορω για οτι θα επακολουθησει

δευτερο ο Χριστος ολα αυτα που περιγραφεις τα ελεγε για τους αδερφους του κατι* ιερο* γι αυτον δεν αναφεροταν ουτε σε ΑΠΙΣΤΟΥΣ ουτε σε αθεους ακομα και η φραση εχθροι που χρησιμοποιουσε αναφεροταν σε αδερφους που πιθανον δε συμφωνουσαν κατι απαγορευτικο για τα πιστευω του κατι που συμφωνω και εγω σε αυτο το σκεπτικο το οραμα μου ηταν η αληλεγγυη κατι που φυσικα δεν εχει περασει καν απ το μυαλο σου

οσο για το κοινωνικο συνολο δε χρειαζεται να αναφερθω τι σκεφτομαι γι αυτο γιατι μπορει να καταλαβει κανεις 

αν διαβασεις την αποκαλυψη θα διαπιστωσεις οτι οι απιστοι οχι μονο θα αγνωηθουν αλλα θα εχουν και κακη καταληξη και δε το λεω εγω αυτο αλλα οι γραφες

η υπομονη του θεου εχει εξαντληθει και προκειται να επιτρεψει σε ΑΠΙΣΤΟΥΣ να καταλαβουν τη γη αυτη εισβαρος των πιστων

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

για οσους προβληματιζεστε και σκοπευεται να πορευτειτε με το θεο ενα θα σας πω επιθυμια του θεου ειναι να ζητε με ειρηνη στο πλανητη που θα φτιαξει ο θεος οταν θα ερθει η ωρα και θυμιθητε τα λογια του Χριστου μακαριοι οσοι φερουν την ειρηνη στο κοσμο ολα τα υπολυπα ειναι δευτερευουσας σημασιας αν θελετε να ασπαστειτε το θεο θα ασπαστειτε και τους αδελφους του τωρα αν εχετε ενδιασμους προς αυτα που λεω επειδη μια εικονα αξιζει οσο χιλιες λεξεις γκογκλαρετε τη λεξη κολαση ετσι απλα απο περιεργεια για να δειτε τι ειναι καλυτερο απ τα δυο και θελω να πω το εξης μπορει αυτα που λεω να ακουγονται δυσκολα στο πλανητη αυτο γιατι αυτος ο πλανητης ειναι ο πλανητης των ΘΗΡΙΩΝ (αριθμος ανθρωπου αρισμος θηριου) οταν θα αφαιρεθει το κακο απο τα μυαλα σας με το τροπο που θα το κανει αυτο ο Χριστος (μακαρι φτωχο το πνευμα) αυτο που λεω θα ειναι πανευκολο οπως ακριβως τα παιδια στη παιδικη χαρα και θα σας πω το εξης θυμιθητε τον εαυτο σας πως ενιωσε πραγματικη χαρα και αυτο ηταν οταν εισασταν παιδια αν δεν επανελθετε σε αυτη τη κατασταση δε προκειτε να νιωσετε χαρα πραγματικη αλλα παρα μονο λυπη και δυστυχια γιατι η δυστυχια ειναι η ενηλικιωση σας νομιζετε οτι ενω ειστε μεγαλοι εχετε εξουσια αλλα η εξουσια αυτη ειναι ψευτικη και προσπαθει απλα να σας αποκρυψει την πραγματικη αληθεια οτι τα παιδια ειναι αδυναμα και εσεις δυνατοι

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

το μονο που τους ενδιαφερει ειναι να εχουν εξασφαλισει οτι θα εισαι δυστυχισμενος αναπηρος χωρις χερια και ποδια απο κει και περα να δεις λεφτα να πεφτουν απ τα μπατζακια προσφορες με τη σεσουλα αρκει να ξερουν οτι εισαι κακομοιρης και υποφερεις* αυτο θελουν να ακουσουν* για να γινεις αποδεκτος μολις εμαθαν οτι εμφανιστηκε καποιος στη γη με ειδικες ικανοτητες λυσαξαν να κανουν το πλανητη ανω κατω λυσαξαν επειδη υποψιαζονται και μονο οτι στη νεα εποχη οι ανθρωποι περνανε καλα βρηκαν φτηνα πραγματα να ψωνιζουν και ξεφυγαν απ τη κριση και πραγματικα τους μισησα γιατι θελουν ενα πλανητη απο ραγιαδες δουλους που δε θα σηκωνουν κεφαλι σε τιποτα και θα ζουν σκλαβοι για να βασιλευει το 3 ραιχ οσο ο κοσμος υποφερει και αν καποτε διαλυσουν το πλανητη αυτο απ το μισος τους επειδη κατι χαρηκαμε σε αυτον μην ανυσιχητε ο θεος θα δωσει τη λυση οσο αυτοι θα παριστανουν τους σωτηρες ενω δε κανουν αλλη δουλεια τοσα χρονια απ το να καταστεφουν τη μεσαια ταξη με στημενες οικονομικες κρισεις οσο αυτοι εχουν βγαλει λεφτα για 500 ζωες και για να μη πουν οτι τους θελουν υποταγμενους σε οικονομικα συστηματα
οταν δε μιλαγα για ολα αυτα δε τους αρεσε φανταζομαι τωρα που θα μιλαω και γι αυτο θα τους αρεσει καλυτερα

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

10 χρονια και βαλε απο τα 20 ως τα 30 τους παριστανα τον μαυροφορεμενο καταθλιπτικο που γυρισε μολις απο κηδεια ΟΥΤΕ ΕΝΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΔΑ να εκνευριζεται και ολα πηγαιναν ρολοι οταν πεταξα το πεπλο τοτε ειδα ποιοι ειναι πραγματικα και τοτε τα αισθηματα φρικης μεσα μου εγιναν απεριγραπτα γιατι ο θεος εφτιαξε τον ανθρωπο με αγαπη ενω αυτοι ηταν πολεμιοι του θεου και το μισος τους για το συνανθρωπο τους ηταν η τροφη τους ειναι απολυτως αποφασισμενος πλεον και το καλο μου προσωπο θα το διξω μονο σε οπιον το αξιζει

----------


## favvel

elisabet συμφωνώ.. 
Να προσθέσω πως όλα αυτά που λέμε σχετικά με το ποιοι είμαστε, παλιότερα δεν ήταν τόσο έντονα σαν αναζητήσεις στους ανθρώπους.. Παλιά πχ πριν 200 χρόνια, δεν υπήρχε φυσικά η ψυχολογία σαν επιστήμη.. Και ο λόγος δεν είναι μόνο ότι είχαν σημαντικότερα προβλήματα να λύσουν πχ να φάνε.. Αυτό είναι πάντα ένα επίκαιρο πρόβλημα (βέβαια σήμερα όντως και άστεγος να μείνεις κάτι να φας θα το βρεις από συσσίτια για παράδειγμα.. -Η ζωή που κάνει βέβαια ένας άστεγος δεν παύει να έχει κακουχίες οι οποίες τον εξοντώνουν τελικά- άσχετο αυτό).. 

Είχαν λοιπόν ασφαλώς και το πρωταρχικό πρόβλημα της επιβίωσης παλιότερα οι άνθρωποι αλλά η ψυχή τους δεν ήταν τόσο μπερδεμένη, χαμένη και εξουθενωμένη.. 
Ήταν θεωρώ πιο κοντά στον εαυτό τους, πιο προσγειωμένοι ίσως στην πραγματικότητα επειδή η πραγματικότητα όσο οδυνηρή και να ήταν πχ επί Τουρκοκρατίας, ωστόσο ήταν περισσότερο ξεκάθαρη.. Ο εχθρός ήταν πιο ορατός.. Δεν προσπαθούσαν να ξεφύγουν απ' την πραγματικότητα και να κάτσουν σε ένα κρεβάτι να ονειροπολήσουν για το πώς είναι ο κόσμος και γιατί είναι έτσι και πώς θα έπρεπε να είναι.. Όχι γιατί δεν τους έπαιρνε να το κάνουν.. Πάντα έχει την επιλογή ο άνθρωπος να αρνηθεί αυτό που συμβαίνει, να στήσει τα ποδάρια και να πέσει κάτω να πεθάνει.. Αλλά δεν το έκαναν.. Είχαν άλλο δυναμικό ψυχής.. 
Και αν πέθαιναν θα πέθαιναν υπερασπιζόμενοι ένα ιδανικό.. Πάντα αυτός ήταν ο λόγος που δεχόταν κάποιος το θάνατο.. Όχι από απογοήτευση, δεν πέθαιναν από παραίτηση, δεν αυτοκτονούσαν.. Και δεν εννοώ μόνο την πραγματική αυτοκτονία, γιατί κάποιοι πάντα αυτοκτονούσαν, εννοώ και την καθημερινή ψυχολογική αυτοκτονία..

Οι άνθρωποι αν κρίνω απ' τον εαυτό μου που είμαι το αντίθετο, ήταν περισσότερο ολοκληρωμένοι και ξεχώριζαν ο καθένας με τον τρόπο του.. Βέβαια μπορεί και να μην ήταν ακριβώς έτσι.. Πάντα υπήρχαν τα προβλήματα στις σχέσεις των ανθρώπων και στα τότε ζευγάρια, απλά κάπως έβρισκαν τον τρόπο να διαχειρίζονται τον εαυτό τους.. 

Σήμερα τρέχουμε όλοι στο γιατρό και στον ψυχολόγο.. Ενώ οι συνθήκες ζωής έχουν βελτιωθεί, ωστόσο η ψυχή μας νοσεί περισσότερο..
Και με βάση αυτά που λέγαμε πιο πάνω, θα πω πως αυτό που νομίζω ότι φταίει είναι η πολυσύνθετη κοινωνία μας.. Είμαστε πολλοί και διαφορετικοί και οι καθρέφτες μας, οι άλλοι, έχουν γίνει πολλοί.. Θα πει κανείς, μα οι καθρέφτες αντανακλούν πάντα το ίδιο, οπότε γιατί να χάνουμε τον εαυτό μας?
Δεν νομίζω πως είναι ακριβώς έτσι ή το παράδειγμα με τους καθρέφτες είναι ατυχές..
Δεν έχουμε την ίδια συμπεριφορά με όλους.. Ανάλογα το τι είναι ο άλλος μας προκαλεί και ανάλογη αντίδραση.. Και όταν αυτοί οι άλλοι που αντανακλούν τη συμπεριφορά μας είναι πολλοί και διαφορετικοί, κάπου εκεί χανόμαστε, χάνουμε τον εαυτό μας και δεν ξέρουμε ποιοι είμαστε τελικά..

Ενώ είμαστε όλοι άνθρωποι κατά βάσιν και έχουμε τις ίδιες ανάγκες, ωστόσο ο τρόπος που καλύπτουμε αυτές τις ανάγκες είναι αυτό που μας διαφοροποιεί και που ενώνει μεταξύ τους αυτούς που έχουν τους ίδιους τρόπους..
Σήμερα προσπαθούμε να συνυπάρξουμε όλοι, ο καθένας με τον τρόπο του, μέσα στην ίδια κοινωνία.. Είναι επόμενο ότι οι κανόνες συνύπαρξης θα είναι πιο αυστηροί ώστε να συμπεριλάβουν και τους πιο ατίθασους.. 
Κάπως έτσι όμως οι πιο υπάκουοι βγαίνουν off.. Γιατί δεν αντέχουν τους αυστηρούς κανόνες όταν εκ φύσεως βάζουν αυστηρούς κανόνες στον εαυτό τους που λέγαμε..

Επίσης αν δεν φταίει η πολυσύνθετη κοινωνία, ίσως τότε φταίει που έχουμε γίνει ελαστικοί και δικαιολογούμε τον εαυτό μας και έχουμε γίνει ως εκ τούτου πιο μαλθακοί.. Και μας μεγαλώνουν έτσι από μικρά.. Παλιά τα παιδιά μάθαιναν από μικρά πώς να ζουν μέσα στην κοινωνία.. Μάθαιναν πώς να αντιμετωπίζουν το μπούλιγνκ που λέμε σήμερα, και δυνάμωνε έτσι το μέσα τους.. Γιατί μπούλινγκ πάντα υπήρχε κατά τη γνώμη μου.. 

Σήμερα προσπαθούμε να βρούμε την αιτία σε καθετί.. Παίρνουμε μία απόσταση απ' τα γεγονότα όταν πάμε στον ψυχολόγο (και για τα παιδιά ισχύει αυτό), και δεν αφήνουμε τον εαυτό μας να δοκιμάσει τις δυνάμεις του και να γνωρίσει τον εαυτό του μέσα απ' τη συσχέτιση με τον άλλον.. 
Με λίγα λόγια βγαίνουμε εκτός ζωής.. Δεν ξέρω αν χρειάζεται τελικά να κάνουμε κάτι τέτοιο.. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι ωφέλιμο, αυτό εννοώ.. 
Εξάλλου ποιος είχε πει ότι η ζωή δεν είναι ένας γρίφος που πρέπει να λύσεις αλλά ένα μυστήριο που πρέπει να ζήσεις..

Τώρα όλα αυτά δεν ξέρω αν είναι σωστά, είναι πολύ γενικά απ' τη μια και περιληπτικά απ' την άλλη.. Πώς να χωρέσει εδώ τώρα ολόκληρο θέμα, το γιατί νοσούμε σήμερα? 

Constantly curious, αναφορικά με το αν είχα σύμμαχο ποτέ σε κάποια αλλαγή μου, (πολύ καλή ερώτηση παρεμπιπτόντως), απάντηση είναι ναι.. Αλλά εγώ είμαι αυτή που πρέπει να κάνει την αλλαγή.. Όσο και να βοηθήσουν ή να προσπαθούν οι άλλοι, αν εγώ δεν κάνω βήματα, δεν μπορούν να κάνουν αυτοί αντί για μένα..

αλέξανδρε, καταλαβαίνω πως αισθάνεσαι πως έχεις δίκιο ή ξέρεις πως έχεις δίκιο και αυτό σε φέρνει αντιμέτωπο με το άδικο που βλέπεις γύρω σου..
Καταλαβαίνω και αυτό που λες για το πρόσωπο του μίζερου και καταθλιπτικού που αποδέχονται οι άλλοι και το γνήσιο πρόσωπό σου που δεν αποδέχονται.. 
Και έτσι είναι.. Οι άλλοι που μας θέλουνε σκυφτούς, ανήμπορους και υποταγμένους που λέει και το τραγούδι, πρώτοι πριν από εμάς έχουν απεμπολήσει τον εαυτό τους και την ψυχή τους και θέλουν να κάνουν και τους άλλους σαν τον εαυτό τους για να μην αισθανθούν πως κάποιος είναι καλύτερος από αυτούς..
Κανονικά θα έπρεπε να θέλουν να τραβηχτούν οι ίδιοι προς τα πάνω παρά να προσπαθούν να τραβήξουν τους άλλους προς τα κάτω για να τους φέρουν στα μέτρα τους.. Δυστυχώς αυτό γίνεται..

Τώρα όσο για το θεό και τη θρησκεία δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να πάρω θέση..

Γενικά λόγια για να πω ήταν αυτά περισσότερο.. Και όταν τα ξαναδιαβάζω μυ φαίνονται και άσχετα.. Τέλος πάντων, το πρόβλημα της ψυχής μας παραμένει.. Και η ζωή περνάει..

----------


## Vox

> Όταν είσαι αυστηρός με τον εαυτό σου σημαίνει πως έχεις αφήσει λίγα περιθώρια στον εαυτό σου και τα κενά τα έχεις αφήσει να τα συμπληρώσουν οι άλλοι όπως θέλουν, αφήνεις στους άλλους την πρωτοβουλία να σε κάνουν να ζεις τη ζωή σου όπως αυτοί επιθυμούν για σένα ή όπως θεωρούν καλύτερο για σένα, επειδή σου είναι πιο βολικό αυτό.. Είναι πιο εύκολο να αφήσεις τους άλλους να αποφασίζουν και να βγάζουν το φίδι απ' την τρύπα παρά να συμμετέχεις κι εσύ σε όλο αυτό.. παρά να συμμετέχεις στη ζωή σου!


Δεν καταλαβαίνω καλά τι λες εδώ. Θεωρώ ότι είμαι αυστηρός με τον εαυτό μου αλλά δεν επιτρέπω σε κανένα να μού υποδείξει πώς θα ζήσω, πόσο μάλλον να ενεργήσει προς αυτή την κατεύθυνση. Βέβαια για να είσαι κύριος της ζωής σου πρέπει να μην εξαρτάσαι με κάποιο τρόπο από άλλους.

----------


## Vox

> Ρε παιδιά εσάς δεν σας χάλασε η αλλαγή της ώρας;


Εμένα καθόλου. Κατ' αρχήν η συγκεκριμένη αλλαγή προσφέρει μία επιπλέον ώρα ύπνου, γιατί να με «χαλάσει»; Έπειτα νυχτώνει νωρίς. Τι άλλο να ζητήσει κανείς!  :Big Grin:  Εντάξει, ζητάω και ένα βαρβάτο χειμώνα με πολλά χιόνια και βαθύ σκοτάδι.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Vox

> τι γυμναστικη κανετε;


Εκτός από το περπάτημα, που είναι κάποια χιλιόμετρα κάθε μέρα, κάνω λίγα μόνο λεπτά την εβδομάδα κάποιες απλές ασκήσεις για να διατηρήσω την ευλυγισία και τη δύναμή μου.




> σας βοηθαει ψυχολογικα;


Δεν ξέρω. Δε χρειάζομαι ψυχολογική βοήθεια σε κάτι.




> τα βιντεο για γυμναστικη στο σπιτι πιστευετε εχουν καποιο αποτελεσματα; 
> οχι για χασιμο βαρους αλλα για χασιμο ποντων μαζεμα και ετσι


Μπορείς να φέρεις κάποιο παράδειγμα;

----------


## haritini86

https://youtu.be/UBMk30rjy0o

κατι τετοιο

----------


## Vox

> https://youtu.be/UBMk30rjy0o
> κατι τετοιο


Εντάξει, κατάλαβα. Φαίνεται να είναι ένα καλό πακέτο ασκήσεων. Αλλά η συγκεκριμένη που το παρουσιάζει βρίσκεται προφανώς σε εξαιρετική φυσική κατάσταση (ρίχνει και 15 κάμψεις για πλάκα  :Stick Out Tongue: ). 

Επίσης για να φέρεις εις πέρας ένα τέτοιο πρόγραμμα θα πρέπει να μην πονάς και να έχεις σχετικά μικρό βάρος. Έχοντας υπόψιν τέτοιες παραμέτρους μπορείς να το προσαρμόσεις στα μέτρα σου.

----------


## elisabet

> Ρε παιδιά εσάς δεν σας χάλασε η αλλαγή της ώρας;


Εμένα με χάλασε. Πάντα με χαλάει αυτή η αλλαγή στην χειμερινή ώρα. Εκνευρίζομαι που νυχτώνει τόσο νωρίς και νιώθω συνεχώς ότι δεν προλαβαίνω να δω την μέρα.

----------


## george1520

Ακριβώς. Συν ότι η μέρα μικραίνει κιόλας.

----------


## haritini86

> Εντάξει, κατάλαβα. Φαίνεται να είναι ένα καλό πακέτο ασκήσεων. Αλλά η συγκεκριμένη που το παρουσιάζει βρίσκεται προφανώς σε εξαιρετική φυσική κατάσταση (ρίχνει και 15 κάμψεις για πλάκα ). 
> 
> Επίσης για να φέρεις εις πέρας ένα τέτοιο πρόγραμμα θα πρέπει να μην πονάς και να έχεις σχετικά μικρό βάρος. Έχοντας υπόψιν τέτοιες παραμέτρους μπορείς να το προσαρμόσεις στα μέτρα σου.


δεν εχω θεμα με τα κιλα δλδ δεν θελω να χασω αλλα πιο πολυ για την χαλαρωση 

κανω pushups αναλογα 10-15 συνεχομενα και σχεδον σε 3-5 σετ και με αλλες ασκησεις

λες καλο θα ειναι να βρω ασκησεις να με βολευουν να μην τις βαριεμαι;

----------


## Vox

> δεν εχω θεμα με τα κιλα δλδ δεν θελω να χασω


Το να μη θέλεις να χάσεις κιλά είναι ένα θέμα. Κάποιο άλλο όμως είναι να έχεις ήδη λίγα κιλά για να μπορείς να εκτελείς με σχετική άνεση αυτές τις ασκήσεις. Π.χ. αν είσαι 1.60 σε ύψος, καλό θα είναι το βάρος σου να είναι κάτω από 50 κιλά. Αλλιώς μπορεί να δυσκολευτείς αρκετά. Όχι ότι δε γίνεται με πιο πολλά κιλά· γίνεται, αλλά θα είναι περισσότερο επίπονο.




> αλλα πιο πολυ για την χαλαρωση


Ποια χαλάρωση;




> λες καλο θα ειναι να βρω ασκησεις να με βολευουν να μην τις βαριεμαι;


Όχι μόνο να μην τις βαριέσαι αλλά και να μη σε καταπονούν ιδιαίτερα με κάποιο τρόπο. Η σωματική κατασκευή, και δε μιλάμε μόνο για το βάρος, μπορεί να είναι εμπόδιο στην εκτέλεση ορισμένων ασκήσεων. Δεν πρέπει να προσπαθείς πέρα από τα όρια που έχει το σώμα σου, γιατί κινδυνεύεις με πόνους στην καλύτερη περίπτωση και τραυματισμό στη χειρότερη.

----------


## ioannis2

> 10 χρονια και βαλε απο τα 20 ως τα 30 τους παριστανα τον μαυροφορεμενο καταθλιπτικο που γυρισε μολις απο κηδεια ΟΥΤΕ ΕΝΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΔΑ να εκνευριζεται και ολα πηγαιναν ρολοι οταν πεταξα το πεπλο *τοτε ειδα ποιοι ειναι πραγματικα και τοτε τα αισθηματα φρικης μεσα μου εγιναν απεριγραπτα* γιατι ο θεος εφτιαξε τον ανθρωπο με αγαπη ενω αυτοι ηταν πολεμιοι του θεου και το μισος τους για το συνανθρωπο τους ηταν η τροφη τους ειναι απολυτως αποφασισμενος πλεον και το καλο μου προσωπο θα το διξω μονο σε οπιον το αξιζει


Διότι πριν τη συμπεριφορά σου την εκλάμβαναν ως υποταγή σου σ' αυτούς. Παρίστανες τον μαυροφορεμένο καταθλιπτικό επειδή σε φοβέρησαν, επειδή τους φοβήθηκες, επειδή εκλειπαρούσες τη φιλία και την παρέα τους, επειδή ήθελες να μην σε ενοχλούν, επειδή ήθελες να δείχνεις ότι πας με τα δικά τους τα νερά και ούτω καθεξής συναφές, δλδ η συμπεριφορά σου ευθυγραμμιζόταν με το πως αυτοί σε ήθελαν. Υπέβαλλες δλδ τον εαυτό σου σε καταπίεση έκφρασης για χάρη τους για τους λόγους που προείπα.
Μετά, το πέταγμα του πέπλου, γι αυτούς ήταν σαν να έκανες επανάσταση και έτρεξαν να σε καταστείλουν. Πριν σε είχαν για τον εύκολο και τον παλαβό. Επικροτώ την επανάσταση σου (μικρή ή μεγάλη) διότι τους έδωσες να καταλάβουν ότι δεν είσαι προβλέψιμος, ότι κόβει ο νους σου, ότι εισαι υπολογίσημος.

----------


## haritini86

> Το να μη θέλεις να χάσεις κιλά είναι ένα θέμα. Κάποιο άλλο όμως είναι να έχεις ήδη λίγα κιλά για να μπορείς να εκτελείς με σχετική άνεση αυτές τις ασκήσεις. Π.χ. αν είσαι 1.60 σε ύψος, καλό θα είναι το βάρος σου να είναι κάτω από 50 κιλά. Αλλιώς μπορεί να δυσκολευτείς αρκετά. Όχι ότι δε γίνεται με πιο πολλά κιλά· γίνεται, αλλά θα είναι περισσότερο επίπονο.
> 
> 
> Ποια χαλάρωση;
> 
> 
> Όχι μόνο να μην τις βαριέσαι αλλά και να μη σε καταπονούν ιδιαίτερα με κάποιο τρόπο. Η σωματική κατασκευή, και δε μιλάμε μόνο για το βάρος, μπορεί να είναι εμπόδιο στην εκτέλεση ορισμένων ασκήσεων. Δεν πρέπει να προσπαθείς πέρα από τα όρια που έχει το σώμα σου, γιατί κινδυνεύεις με πόνους στην καλύτερη περίπτωση και τραυματισμό στη χειρότερη.


ειμαι 33 βλεπω τα μπρατσα να σακουλιαζουν αυτη πχ την χαλαρωση 

η στα μπουτια η την μπακα

τετοια σημεια που οσο περνουν τα χρονια γινονται πετσες

θεμα με κιλα δεν εχω ξερω να ραβω το στομα μου απλα ξερω τον εαυτο μου πως οτι παραπανω να φαω ακομα και αερα θα το βαλω βαρος

----------


## elisabet

> Ακριβώς. Συν ότι η μέρα μικραίνει κιόλας.


Η μέρα έχει αρχίσει και μικραίνει αισθητά έτσι κι αλλιώς καιρό τώρα. Οπότε πάνω που πας να συνηθίσεις αυτό έρχεται και η αλλαγή ώρας που κάνει την μέρα να φαίνεται ακόμα μικρότερη και φρικάρεις. 
Αυτό παθαίνω μια ζωή τώρα κάθε τέτοια εποχή.

Εντάξει θα το συνηθίσουμε κι αυτή τη φορά....αλλά κάθε φορά μου φαίνεται μεγάλη βλακεία.

----------


## Vox

> ειμαι 33 βλεπω τα μπρατσα να σακουλιαζουν αυτη πχ την χαλαρωση 
> η στα μπουτια η την μπακα
> τετοια σημεια που οσο περνουν τα χρονια γινονται πετσες


Μου φαίνεται περίεργο να μιλάς για χαλάρωση από τα 33. Έχω πολλά περισσότερα χρόνια στη ράχη μου απ' ότι εσύ και για την ώρα δεν υπάρχει ίχνος χαλάρωσης στα σημεία που αναφέρεις. Μήπως είχες περιόδους με μεγάλες και σχετικά γρήγορες μεταβολές στο βάρος σου; Το λέω γιατί έχω διατηρήσει ως σήμερα το βάρος που είχα βγαίνοντας από την εφηβεία, με μικρές μόνο αυξομειώσεις (1-2 κιλά). Ίσως να υπάρχουν και γενετικοί παράγοντες σ' αυτό, αλλά πιστεύω ότι οι απότομες μεταβολές βάρους έχουν μεγάλη σημασία.

----------


## george1520

> Η μέρα έχει αρχίσει και μικραίνει αισθητά έτσι κι αλλιώς καιρό τώρα. Οπότε πάνω που πας να συνηθίσεις αυτό έρχεται και η αλλαγή ώρας που κάνει την μέρα να φαίνεται ακόμα μικρότερη και φρικάρεις. 
> Αυτό παθαίνω μια ζωή τώρα κάθε τέτοια εποχή.
> 
> Εντάξει θα το συνηθίσουμε κι αυτή τη φορά....αλλά κάθε φορά μου φαίνεται μεγάλη βλακεία.


Λένε πως αυτή την εποχή ο περισσότερος κόσμος πέφτει ψυχολογικά... Άσε που λένε να κρατήσουν αυτή την ώρα.. Ολοχρονα να τρέχουμε την ώρα από πίσω. Εγώ νιώθω ότι τρέχω να προλάβω τα πάντα πριν νυχτώσει...

----------


## haritini86

> Μου φαίνεται περίεργο να μιλάς για χαλάρωση από τα 33. Έχω πολλά περισσότερα χρόνια στη ράχη μου απ' ότι εσύ και για την ώρα δεν υπάρχει ίχνος χαλάρωσης στα σημεία που αναφέρεις. Μήπως είχες περιόδους με μεγάλες και σχετικά γρήγορες μεταβολές στο βάρος σου; Το λέω γιατί έχω διατηρήσει ως σήμερα το βάρος που είχα βγαίνοντας από την εφηβεία, με μικρές μόνο αυξομειώσεις (1-2 κιλά). Ίσως να υπάρχουν και γενετικοί παράγοντες σ' αυτό, αλλά πιστεύω ότι οι απότομες μεταβολές βάρους έχουν μεγάλη σημασία.


ναι εχω χασει σε λιγο διαστημα πολλα κιλα 

αυτο συνεβη 2-3 φορες μεσα σε δεκα χρονια τελευταια 

ξερω και αλλα ατομα στην ηλικια μου με περισσοτερη χαλαρωση και κυταριτιδα ποτ ακομα δεν εχω ευτυχως

τι να πω

απλα ηθελα να κανω ενα προγραμμα με ασκησεις στο σπιτι ετσι για να ειναι σε εγρηγορση οι μυς πιο πολυ 

για να χασω η να βαλω κιλα ξερω τους τροπους

με την γυμναστικη ακομα εχω θεμα

και σε γυμναστηριο που εχω παει δεν ειδα αμαν τα αποτελεσματα αλλα ειχα σφιξει και μαζεψει ποντους

επειδη οικονομικα δεν παιζει να το ξανα συνεχισω ελεγα για διαδρομο στο σπιτι αλλα και για αυτο ζοριζομαι πια οικονομικα

τεσπα θα κοιταξω βιντεο και οτι μου ερθει ευκολο

----------


## Vox

> ναι εχω χασει σε λιγο διαστημα πολλα κιλα 
> αυτο συνεβη 2-3 φορες μεσα σε δεκα χρονια τελευταια


OK, αυτό εξηγεί πολλά. 




> ξερω και αλλα ατομα στην ηλικια μου με περισσοτερη χαλαρωση και κυταριτιδα ποτ ακομα δεν εχω ευτυχως
> τι να πω


Ε, ας πω τότε εγώ  :Stick Out Tongue:  : αφού απέφυγες την κυτταρίτιδα ως τα 33, είσαι τζιτζί.  :Big Grin: 




> επειδη οικονομικα δεν παιζει να το ξανα συνεχισω ελεγα για διαδρομο στο σπιτι αλλα και για αυτο ζοριζομαι πια οικονομικα
> 
> τεσπα θα κοιταξω βιντεο και οτι μου ερθει ευκολο


Αν υπάρχει οικονομικό θέμα, μπορείς να τα καταφέρεις και στο σπίτι. Το κυριότερο πρόβλημα είναι το κίνητρο για να ξεκινήσεις και να μπεις σ' ένα πρόγραμμα. Αν όμως αρχίσεις και το κάνεις συστηματικά, πιστεύω ότι θα δεις κάποια βελτίωση. Ακόμα και με μικρό (οπτικά) αποτέλεσμα, ο οργανισμός σου θα ωφεληθεί από την άσκηση.

Καλό είναι όμως να έχεις και κάποια ήπια αερόβια άσκηση, όπως το έντονο περπάτημα. Κάτι τόσο απλό μπορεί να έχει σημαντικό αποτέλεσμα σε μηρούς/γλουτούς, συν τα οφέλη στο καρδιαγγειακό σύστημα.

----------


## Vox

> Λένε πως αυτή την εποχή ο περισσότερος κόσμος πέφτει ψυχολογικά...


Κάτι που δεν ισχύει για μένα. Νιώθω θαυμάσια αυτή την εποχή, με τα σκοτάδια, τις ομίχλες, τις βροχές, τα χιόνια ... Γεμίζουν οι μπαταρίες μου.  :Big Grin: 




> Άσε που λένε να κρατήσουν αυτή την ώρα.. Ολοχρονα να τρέχουμε την ώρα από πίσω. Εγώ νιώθω ότι τρέχω να προλάβω τα πάντα πριν νυχτώσει...


Αυτό μπορεί να οφείλεται όχι στην ώρα καθεαυτή αλλά στην αλλαγή που γίνεται δύο φορές το χρόνο. Πάντως οι μελέτες (ορίστε μια φρέσκια από προχθές) δείχνουν ότι η μετάβαση στη θερινή ώρα είναι επιβλαβής για τον εγκέφαλο και το καρδιαγγειακό σύστημα, λόγω της διαταραχής που προκαλεί στον κιρκάδιο κύκλο.

----------


## elis

https://youtu.be/n2RGleYl5e0

----------


## george1520

> Κάτι που δεν ισχύει για μένα. Νιώθω θαυμάσια αυτή την εποχή, με τα σκοτάδια, τις ομίχλες, τις βροχές, τα χιόνια ... Γεμίζουν οι μπαταρίες μου. 
> 
> 
> Αυτό μπορεί να οφείλεται όχι στην ώρα καθεαυτή αλλά στην αλλαγή που γίνεται δύο φορές το χρόνο. Πάντως οι μελέτες (ορίστε μια φρέσκια από προχθές) δείχνουν ότι η μετάβαση στη θερινή ώρα είναι επιβλαβής για τον εγκέφαλο και το καρδιαγγειακό σύστημα, λόγω της διαταραχής που προκαλεί στον κιρκάδιο κύκλο.


Μαρεσει ο χειμώνας.. Το κρύο.. Αλλά δεν μαρεσει που νυχτώνει τόσο νωρίς. Συν ότι άλλαξε και η ώρα. Η νύχτα είναι ατελείωτη και η μέρα μικρή..

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

> https://youtu.be/UBMk30rjy0o
> 
> κατι τετοιο


Το πρόγραμμα αυτό είναι πολύ καλό για αυτό που θέλεις εσύ την σύσφιξη.. 
Θα μπορούσες να βρεις διαφορά τέτοια πρόγραμμα και να τα κάνεις εναλλάξ κάθε μέρα γιατί καταντάει κουραστικό μόνο ένα και όντως θα βαρεθείς.
Εγώ ενω δεν χρειάζεται να χάσω κιλά πάντα κάνω 20 λεπτά διάδρομο στο γυμναστήριο. 
Οπότε θα μπορούσες και εσύ να κάνεις πριν μια βόλτα για περπάτημα για μισή ώρα η μετά.

----------


## haritini86

ευχαριστω πολυ για τις απαντησεις σας ολους

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Διότι πριν τη συμπεριφορά σου την εκλάμβαναν ως υποταγή σου σ' αυτούς. Παρίστανες τον μαυροφορεμένο καταθλιπτικό επειδή σε φοβέρησαν, επειδή τους φοβήθηκες, επειδή εκλειπαρούσες τη φιλία και την παρέα τους, επειδή ήθελες να μην σε ενοχλούν, επειδή ήθελες να δείχνεις ότι πας με τα δικά τους τα νερά και ούτω καθεξής συναφές, δλδ η συμπεριφορά σου ευθυγραμμιζόταν με το πως αυτοί σε ήθελαν. Υπέβαλλες δλδ τον εαυτό σου σε καταπίεση έκφρασης για χάρη τους για τους λόγους που προείπα.
> Μετά, το πέταγμα του πέπλου, γι αυτούς ήταν σαν να έκανες επανάσταση και έτρεξαν να σε καταστείλουν. Πριν σε είχαν για τον εύκολο και τον παλαβό. Επικροτώ την επανάσταση σου (μικρή ή μεγάλη) διότι τους έδωσες να καταλάβουν ότι δεν είσαι προβλέψιμος, ότι κόβει ο νους σου, ότι εισαι υπολογίσημος.


ποτε δεν ευθυγραμιστκε πραγματικα απλα υποψιαζομουν οτι θα κανουν τα παντα ανω κατω αν δε το εκανα αυτο και οσο εβλεπα οτι τσιμπανε το συνεχιζα και ελεγα οσο με παιρνει δε θα μπω σε συγκρουση αλλα δε γινοταν να τους δουλευω δια παντως για εδω ηρθα για να αλαξω το κοσμο και αυτο δε γινετε για πολυ στα κρυφα ομως λεω αληθεια οτι εγω δε γνωριζα γιατι ηρθα στο κοσμο αυτο και ολα αυτα τα εκανα υποσινεδητα αρα ειμουν σε κατασταση υπνωσης για πολα χρονια το οτι ο χειροτερος εχθρος μου ηταν αυτος που υποτιθετε ειμουν θαυμαστης του αυτο φυσικα δε το ηξερα το εμαθα ομως μετα..
ετσι και αλλιως δε μπορουν να με αντιμετωπισουν πηγαινω πολυ γρηγοροτερα απ αυτους

----------


## elisabet

> Λένε πως αυτή την εποχή ο περισσότερος κόσμος πέφτει ψυχολογικά... Άσε που λένε να κρατήσουν αυτή την ώρα.. Ολοχρονα να τρέχουμε την ώρα από πίσω. Εγώ νιώθω ότι τρέχω να προλάβω τα πάντα πριν νυχτώσει...


Το ίδιο νιώθω κι εγώ, οτι δεν προλαβαινω την μερα. 
Εμένα εντωμεταξύ δεν μ αρεσει καν ο χειμωνας εκτός κι αν ειμαι διακοπες σε κανα χιονοδρομικο ξερω γω που δεν παιζει προς το παρον. Δεν έχω χειρότερο απ το να ανοίξω τα μάτια μου το πρωί και να δω ότι έξω είναι σκοτεινά απτην συννεφιά.
Ισως παιζει ρολο κ το γεγονος οτι δουλευω απ το μεσημερι κ μετα, οποτε τον χειμωνα μεχρι να τελειωσω ειναι νυχτα κ πραγματικα δεν προλαβαινω να δω την μερα αν κατσει κ καμια δουλεια το πρωι.

----------


## elisabet

> Κάτι που δεν ισχύει για μένα. Νιώθω θαυμάσια αυτή την εποχή, με τα σκοτάδια, τις ομίχλες, τις βροχές, τα χιόνια ... Γεμίζουν οι μπαταρίες μου. 
> 
> .


Από τι γεμίζουν; Απο υγρασία ;  :Smile: 

Εντάξει ακόμα έχει καλό καιρό και δεν παραπονιέμαι, αλλά όταν αρχίζουν οι ατέλειωτες βροχες πραγματικά δεν την θελω την ζωή μου. Νιωθω ότι μουχλιάζω κι εγώ μαζί με τα ρούχα που δεν στεγνώνουν με τίποτα, βαριέμαι τις ομπρέλες , κρυώνω συνεχώς ...τι να μου αρέσει απο αυτό;
Εγώ είμαι παιδί του ήλιου. Έχει ήλιο, είμαι καλά. Μερικές φορές σκέφτομαι ότι έχω περισσότερο ανάγκη την φωτοσύνθεση κι απτα τα φυτά τα ίδια. Δεν έχω καλύτερο από ένα καφεδάκι δίπλα στην θάλασσα με χειμωνιάτικο ήλιο.

----------


## george1520

> Το ίδιο νιώθω κι εγώ, οτι δεν προλαβαινω την μερα. 
> Εμένα εντωμεταξύ δεν μ αρεσει καν ο χειμωνας εκτός κι αν ειμαι διακοπες σε κανα χιονοδρομικο ξερω γω που δεν παιζει προς το παρον. Δεν έχω χειρότερο απ το να ανοίξω τα μάτια μου το πρωί και να δω ότι έξω είναι σκοτεινά απτην συννεφιά.
> Ισως παιζει ρολο κ το γεγονος οτι δουλευω απ το μεσημερι κ μετα, οποτε τον χειμωνα μεχρι να τελειωσω ειναι νυχτα κ πραγματικα δεν προλαβαινω να δω την μερα αν κατσει κ καμια δουλεια το πρωι.


Ίσως επειδή χάνεις όλη την μέρα σου. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι επηρεάζει την ψυχολογία μου η αλλαγή του καιρού. Εννοώ το διάστημα που αρχίζουν οι βροχές. Αυτή η συννεφιά αλλα μετά είμαι εντάξει. Προτιμάω τον χειμώνα. Βροχή, κρύο (καιρός για δύο). Κρυώνεις ντύνεσαι. Το καλοκαίρι είναι τόσο ζέστη που δεν αντέχεται (εδώ στην Κύπρο τουλάχιστον). Το μόνο του θετικό είναι ότι η μέρα είναι μεγάλη.

----------


## ioannis2

Ο μόνος εχθρός μας είναι το κακό κομμάτι του εαυτού μας, το οποίο τολμώ να πω ότι δεν το δημιουργήσαμε εμείς, και ο χώρος σ' αυτόν που επιτρέπουμαι σε τρίτους να εισχωρήσουν.

----------


## elisabet

> Ίσως επειδή χάνεις όλη την μέρα σου. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι επηρεάζει την ψυχολογία μου η αλλαγή του καιρού. Εννοώ το διάστημα που αρχίζουν οι βροχές. Αυτή η συννεφιά αλλα μετά είμαι εντάξει. Προτιμάω τον χειμώνα. Βροχή, κρύο (καιρός για δύο). Κρυώνεις ντύνεσαι. Το καλοκαίρι είναι τόσο ζέστη που δεν αντέχεται (εδώ στην Κύπρο τουλάχιστον). Το μόνο του θετικό είναι ότι η μέρα είναι μεγάλη.


Εμένα μ αρεσει η ζέστη  :Smile:  Κ λατρευω την θάλασσα!
Κύπρο ε; Αχ ωραια...εκει έχετε περισσότερο καλοκαίρι  :Smile:  

Τώρα το λέμε και πεθύμησα ήδη μπάνιο κ να σκεφτείς ότι μέχρι 2 σαβκα πριν έκανα το τελευταίο.

----------


## george1520

Είναι πιο ψηλές θερμοκρασίες από εσάς. Δεν είπα ότι δεν μου αρέσει το καλοκαίρι και γ θάλασσα. Αλλά ο χειμώνας είναι καλύτερος.. Αλλά και πάλι τον βαριέσαι γιατί διαρκεί περισσότερο (όπως και το καλοκαίρι). Πλέον είναι σαν και έχουμε δύο εποχές.

----------


## elisabet

> Είναι πιο ψηλές θερμοκρασίες από εσάς. Δεν είπα ότι δεν μου αρέσει το καλοκαίρι και γ θάλασσα. Αλλά ο χειμώνας είναι καλύτερος.. Αλλά και πάλι τον βαριέσαι γιατί διαρκεί περισσότερο (όπως και το καλοκαίρι). Πλέον είναι σαν και έχουμε δύο εποχές.


Ναι αυτό με τις εποχές ισχύει όντως, έχουν εξαφανιστεί πια άνοιξη και φθινόπωρο έτσι όπως τα χουμε καταφέρει με τον πλανήτη  :Frown:

----------


## george1520

Και το θέμα είναι ότι θα κανουμε κι άλλα. Είμαστε βλέπεις οι κυρίαρχοι. Έτσι νομίζουμε

----------


## Vox

> Η νύχτα είναι ατελείωτη και η μέρα μικρή..


Αυτό όμως δεν έχει να κάνει με την αλλαγή ώρας. Η διάρκεια της μέρας είναι μικρή το χειμώνα (στα γεωγραφικά πλάτη της Μεσογείου και βορειότερα) είτε έχουμε τη χειμερινή είτε τη θερινή ώρα.




> Από τι γεμίζουν; Απο υγρασία ;


Και από υγρασία. Το νερό είναι φρεσκάδα και ζωή. Αλλά γενικά ξεκουράζομαι, νιώθω μια καταπραϋντική δράση πάνω μου, σαν να φεύγει μια φλεγμονή.




> Εντάξει ακόμα έχει καλό καιρό και δεν παραπονιέμαι, αλλά όταν αρχίζουν οι ατέλειωτες βροχες πραγματικά δεν την θελω την ζωή μου. Νιωθω ότι μουχλιάζω κι εγώ μαζί με τα ρούχα που δεν στεγνώνουν με τίποτα, βαριέμαι τις ομπρέλες , κρυώνω συνεχώς ...τι να μου αρέσει απο αυτό;


Σε μένα αρέσει αυτό ακριβώς. Το ότι έχει σκοτάδι, μπορεί να σιγοβρέχει με τις ώρες, ο καιρός είναι μουντός και γκρίζος, μ' αρέσει να βλέπω τα φύλλα των δέντρων να περιδινούνται στον αέρα, τη νύχτα να απλώνει το πέπλο της νωρίς ... Αλλά εγώ δεν κρυώνω ούτε χρησιμοποιώ ομπρέλες.  :Big Grin:  




> Εγώ είμαι παιδί του ήλιου. Έχει ήλιο, είμαι καλά. Μερικές φορές σκέφτομαι ότι έχω περισσότερο ανάγκη την φωτοσύνθεση κι απτα τα φυτά τα ίδια. Δεν έχω καλύτερο από ένα καφεδάκι δίπλα στην θάλασσα με χειμωνιάτικο ήλιο.


Κι εγώ παιδί του σκότους.  :Stick Out Tongue:  Υπάρχουν στιγμές, όταν χάνομαι με ζωηρό βήμα στις ομίχλες και τα σκοτάδια, που νιώθω ότι έχω γίνει ένα με τον καιρό.  :Big Grin:  Είναι όμορφη αίσθηση να μη δυσανασχετείς και να δέχεσαι τα στοιχεία της φύσης όταν εκτίθεσαι έξω σ' αυτά.

----------


## Ορέστης

Νιωθω μεγαλη οικειοτητα με το φοιτητικο περιβαλλον και τη διαδικασια της μαθησης.

----------


## Vox

> Πλέον είναι σαν και έχουμε δύο εποχές.





> Ναι αυτό με τις εποχές ισχύει όντως, έχουν εξαφανιστεί πια άνοιξη και φθινόπωρο έτσι όπως τα χουμε καταφέρει με τον πλανήτη


Αυτό ήταν πάντα ένα πρόβλημα με τη μεσογειακή ζώνη. Τα πράγματα μπορεί να ήταν καλύτερα στο παρελθόν αλλά δεν είχε ποτέ τέσσερις _ευδιάκριτες_ εποχές. Θυμάμαι έναν Ιανουάριο στην Αθήνα που τα πλατάνια είχαν ακόμα αρκετά πράσινα φύλλα πάνω τους! Δεν πίστευα τα μάτια μου. Έχουν περάσει πάνω από είκοσι χρόνια και δεν μπορώ ακόμα να ξεχάσω αυτή την εικόνα.

Προσωπικά προτιμώ κλίμα με ηπειρωτικό ή ορεινό χαρακτήρα. Δε μ' αρέσει καθόλου η παραθαλάσσια ζώνη, κυρίως του νότου, ακριβώς γιατί είναι πολύ ανιαρή καιρικά.

----------


## elisabet

> Σε μένα αρέσει αυτό ακριβώς. Το ότι έχει σκοτάδι, μπορεί να σιγοβρέχει με τις ώρες, ο καιρός είναι μουντός και γκρίζος, μ' αρέσει να βλέπω τα φύλλα των δέντρων να περιδινούνται στον αέρα, τη νύχτα να απλώνει το πέπλο της νωρίς ... Αλλά εγώ δεν κρυώνω ούτε χρησιμοποιώ ομπρέλες.  
> 
> 
> Κι εγώ παιδί του σκότους.  Υπάρχουν στιγμές, όταν χάνομαι με ζωηρό βήμα στις ομίχλες και τα σκοτάδια, που νιώθω ότι έχω γίνει ένα με τον καιρό.  Είναι όμορφη αίσθηση να μη δυσανασχετείς και να δέχεσαι τα στοιχεία της φύσης όταν εκτίθεσαι έξω σ' αυτά.


Η φάση είναι ότι ενώ δεν μου αρέσει γενικά ο χειμώνας , με τις περιγραφές σου με κάνεις να νιώθω ότι μου αρέσει!!!!
Και μόλις τώρα κατάλαβα γιατί.
Μιλάς για φύση και το πόσο όμορφο είναι να δέχεσαι τα στοιχεία της όταν εκτίθεσαι σε αυτά χωρίς να δυσανασχετείς και έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο σε αυτό. Εσύ λοιπόν περιγράφεις ομολογουμένως όμορφες εικόνες του χειμώνα (περπατώ στην φύση, βλέπω τα φύλλα να πέφτουν, αφήνω να βρέχομαι απτην ξαφνική βροχή....τέλεια όλα αυτά. Αλλά έτσι όπως έχουν γίνει οι ζωές μας , οι περισσότεροι δεν έχουμε την πολυτέλεια να τα χαρούμε όλα αυτά. Και μένα μ αρέσει τρελά να μένω χωρίς ομπρέλα στην βροχή αλλά όχι όταν πηγαίνω στην δουλειά και μετά θα φτάσω στα χάλια μου και θα αναγκαστώ να μείνω μούσκεμα μέχρι να σχολάσω. Επίσης δεν θυμάμαι από πότε είχα χρόνο να πάω έναν περίπατο τον χειμώνα για να μπορέσω να δω τα φύλλα που πέφτουν και τα παίρνει ο αέρας. Ίσως έχω συνδέσει τελικά το καλοκαίρι με περισσότερο ελεύθερο χρόνο και απόλαυση της φύσης απ ότι τον χειμώνα και φταίει αυτό.

----------


## george1520

> Η φάση είναι ότι ενώ δεν μου αρέσει γενικά ο χειμώνας , με τις περιγραφές σου με κάνεις να νιώθω ότι μου αρέσει!!!!
> Και μόλις τώρα κατάλαβα γιατί.
> Μιλάς για φύση και το πόσο όμορφο είναι να δέχεσαι τα στοιχεία της όταν εκτίθεσαι σε αυτά χωρίς να δυσανασχετείς και έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο σε αυτό. Εσύ λοιπόν περιγράφεις ομολογουμένως όμορφες εικόνες του χειμώνα (περπατώ στην φύση, βλέπω τα φύλλα να πέφτουν, αφήνω να βρέχομαι απτην ξαφνική βροχή....τέλεια όλα αυτά. Αλλά έτσι όπως έχουν γίνει οι ζωές μας , οι περισσότεροι δεν έχουμε την πολυτέλεια να τα χαρούμε όλα αυτά. Και μένα μ αρέσει τρελά να μένω χωρίς ομπρέλα στην βροχή αλλά όχι όταν πηγαίνω στην δουλειά και μετά θα φτάσω στα χάλια μου και θα αναγκαστώ να μείνω μούσκεμα μέχρι να σχολάσω. Επίσης δεν θυμάμαι από πότε είχα χρόνο να πάω έναν περίπατο τον χειμώνα για να μπορέσω να δω τα φύλλα που πέφτουν και τα παίρνει ο αέρας. Ίσως έχω συνδέσει τελικά το καλοκαίρι με περισσότερο ελεύθερο χρόνο και απόλαυση της φύσης απ ότι τον χειμώνα και φταίει αυτό.


Εγώ αυτή την πολυτέλεια την έχω. Αφού μένω σε χωριό.. Και σε βουνό.. Τι πιο ωραίο;;

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

και ετσι να ειναι μαλον εχουν ξεχασει οτι θα τα καταφερει ο επομενος  :Smile:

----------


## elis

λοιπον τα λεφτα τα παιρνουν τα παιδια 1 απο τισ ελιεσ 1 απο τα σχεδια κι 1 απο τισ θεραπειεσ εμενα δεν ειναι το προβλημα μου οτι θα παρουν τα λεφτα τα παιδια μου κανενα προβλημα χαρα μου κι ολα ομορφα το προβλημα μου ειναι γτ βρεχει λεφτα αν βρεχει λεφτα γτ εγω ωσ γονεασ πρεπει να εξασφαλισω τα παιδια μου ωσ που να γινουν γονεισ κ να εξασφαλισουν με τα παιδια τουσ αυτοι αν βρεχει λεφτα γι αυτο το λογο καλωσ αν βρεχει για αλλο λογο εχουμε προβλημα αυτα απο εδω

----------


## elis

εγω ρωταω απλα τα καραγκιοζιλικια με τη μαφια τι τα θελετε μια χαρα ειναι οι ανθρωποι τουσ ξερω απο την αλανα τι ανθρωποι ειναι ολουσ τα αλλα τα καραγκιοζιλικια με το νατο τουσ ξερω απο το στρατο το προβλημα που ειναι εγω δεν βλεπω προβλημα δουλευω ειτε ελιεσ ειτε εδω με αυτα που γραφουμε ειτε οτι παρουσιαστει τα λεφτα που βγαινουν τα παιρνουν τα παιδια κι ολα καλα κι αμα πεθανω πεθανα τα παιδια ειναι μεγαλα και επρεπε να βρουμε λεφτα οτι μπορουμε κανουμε το προβλημα που ειναι εγω δεν βλεπω τελοσ παντων αυτα

----------


## Ορέστης

Ειναι τοσο μα τοσο ασχημη η ζωη...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

το παιζεις φτωχουλης τωρα ξαφνικα.
εμενα μου δωθηκε εξουσια δια του λογου και οταν δε περνανε τα λογια εχω ολοκληρωσει την αποστολη μου αλλα θα σας κανω περιγραφη για το πως θα γινουν ολα αγνωριστα και πως μια μερα οταν θα επιστρεψει ο χριστος στη γη θα δημιουργηθει μια κυβερνηση που δε θα ειναι αντιπαλος του λαου ουτε βασιλειο της ψευτιας αφου ειναι αδυνατο να υπαρξει σωστη κοινωνια με λαθος κυβερνητη ο κυβερνητης ειναι αυτος που οριζει το πως θα ειναι οι κοινωνια.

----------


## ioannis2

Όσο περνάνε τα χρόνια καταλαβαινω την αξία του να έχεις κάποιον δίπλα σου να σε στηρίζει και να σε καθοδηγεί, σε βαθμό που να σου επιβάλλει, με την καλή έννοια. 

Πριν μέρες κάποιος είχε ανοίξει εδώ θέμα πνευματικός, εξομολόγος ή ψυχολόγος. Απλά θυμάμαι όταν σπούδαζα, κάποιο παιδί. Σπούδαζε σε μια πολύ καλή σχολή. Για κάποιους σοβαρούς λόγους είχε πάθει σοβαρή, εμφανή, ψυχική κατάπτωση και μάλιστα σε κατάσταση μοναξιάς. Κι όμως είχε κάποιον δίπλα του, έστω από απόσταση, απ αυτούς που προείπα, με ρόλο σαν κι αυτόν που έγραψα στην πρώτη παράγραφο. Στο τέλος παρά το χάος, έστω και αργοπορημένα, τελείωσε τις σπουδές του, έχει καλή δουλειά και μάλιστα στον τομέα του και έχει ανέβει και η ψυχολογία του.

Αν δεν έχεις αυτόν τον κάποιον που προείπα είναι σφόδρα πιθανό να πέσεις ψυχολογικά και να βρεθείς εκτός στόχων, θα πελαγοδρομείς στη ζωή με αποτέλεσμα κόπωση, θα βρίσκεσαι σε διλημματικές καταστάσεις τις οποίες εσύ ο ίδιος θα προκαλείς, δεν θα ξέρεις τον τρόπο πως θα κάνεις κάτι ή πως θα χειριστείς καταστάσεις κι έτσι ενώ θα κουράζεσαι θα επιτυγχάνεις πολύ λίγα, θα βλέπεις άλλους να σε έχουν προσπεράσει σε πολλούς τομείς της ζωής ενώ εσύ θα είσαι ακόμα στην κοπιώδη προσπάθεια, θα σου προκύπτει κάτι κι αντί να το χειρίζεσαι αμέσως θα πανικοβάλλεσαι μη ξέροντας τι να κάνεις. 

Δεν μιλάω για φάση να σε κρατάει κάποιος απ το χέρι ούτε να σε μαμόθρεφτος. Δεν είναι θέμα να βρεις τις ψυχικές δυνάμεις μέσα σου, μπορεί να τις έχεις βρει αλλά να μην ξέρεις πως να τις αξιοποιήσεις κατάλληλα ή να ναι θέμα αυτού του φυσιολογικού επιπέδου ενθάρρυνσης το οποίο έχει ανάγκη ο κάθε άνθρωπος.

----------


## haritini86

σχεδον παντα ειναι


> Ειναι τοσο μα τοσο ασχημη η ζωη...

----------


## Ορέστης

Παλι κωλωσα να παω στο μαθημα. Ηθελα να ξυπνησω νωρις, για να κατσω εξω απ το κτιριο μεχρι να βρω το θαρρος να μπω μεσα. Οντως ξυπνησα αν και ειχα κοιμηθει λιγες ωρες. Αυτο δειχνει οτι ηταν σημαντικο για μενα. Ηπια ενα καφεδακι να ξυπνησω καλα - τι το ηθελα! Πηγα δεκα φορες στην τουαλετα. Εν τελει εφυγα πιο αργα. Εφτασα 45 λεπτα πριν την εναρξη του μαθηματος. Οχι αρκετος χρονος για μενα. Δε μπορουσα να σχηματισω ενα θετικο κινητρο στο μυαλο μου. Στο τελος εφυγα "ανταμοιβοντας" τον εαυτο μου με μια βαρετη βολτα στο κεντρο της Αθηνας. Στην Ερμου ενιωσα ενα δυνατο πονο στο ματι. Ειχαν ψεκασει αρωματα. Κοπελα μου λεω προσεχετε λιγο που ψεκαζετε. Κατι μουρμουρησε αυτη σε στυλ στο μουνι μου για το ματι σου. Ετσι ειναι. Ο καθενας κοιταει το προσωπικο του συμφερον και τι εχει ο ιδιος να κερδισει. Θα μου στραβωσει εμενα το ματι, να παρει το μεροκαματο της να το ξοδεψει οπου θελει.

----------


## Ορέστης

Ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να προσαρμοστω στην επαφη με ανθρωπους. Εμαθα ολη μου τη ζωη να με πολεμανε. Η οικογενεια μου, οι συμμαθητες μου, οι γειτονες, οι δασκαλοι. Απο παντου εκδιωγμενος. Παντα καποιος να με κοιταει απειλητικα. Ακομα και στη γραμματεια της σχολης ο υπαλληλος με κοιταζε βλοσυρα οσο περιμενα στην ουρα - μονο εμενα - και εκανε ενα ειρωνικο σχολιο οταν με εξυπηρετουσε η συναδελφος του. Μετα στην ταξη η αρνητικη συμπεριφορα της καθηγητριας. Πως να σκεφτω θετικα σεναρια;

----------


## elis

αυτη ειναι η κολητουλα μου που λατρευω και δεν με εκτιμαει κολητουλα 10 χρονια φιλιασ στο τελοσ θελω τη γνωμη σου 
https://www.facebook.com/35258952487...7938/?sfnsn=mo

----------


## elis

θεραπεια για σχιζο οποιοσ θελει εχινακεια συμπληρωμα 2 κομτρεξ 1 νορτζεσικ 1 σεικερ πρωτεινη ξεκουραστοι την αλλη μερα μια δυο σταγονεσ αιθεριο ελαιο λεβαντασ ρωτηστε γιατρο και παρτε ολοι θα παθετε πλακα

----------


## Constantly curious

> Ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να προσαρμοστω στην επαφη με ανθρωπους. Εμαθα ολη μου τη ζωη να με πολεμανε. Η οικογενεια μου, οι συμμαθητες μου, οι γειτονες, οι δασκαλοι. Απο παντου εκδιωγμενος. Παντα καποιος να με κοιταει απειλητικα. Ακομα και στη γραμματεια της σχολης ο υπαλληλος με κοιταζε βλοσυρα οσο περιμενα στην ουρα - μονο εμενα - και εκανε ενα ειρωνικο σχολιο οταν με εξυπηρετουσε η συναδελφος του. Μετα στην ταξη η αρνητικη συμπεριφορα της καθηγητριας. Πως να σκεφτω θετικα σεναρια;


Εχω μπερδευτει λιγο. Εαν μπορεις βοηθησε με σε παρακαλω. Πρωτον σε ενα αλλο νημα εγραψες πως ρωτας τον εαυτο σου " εαν οχι τωρα ;; τοτε πότε;; " λεγαμε οτι κυλα ο χρονος με αφορμη τι στερει η καταθλιψη. Καπου αλλου εγραψες οτι πηγες αγγλια αλλά γυρισες με πτυχιο ή χωρις;;; τελικα τωρα που εφυγε ο αδερφος ειναι καλυτερα στο σπιτι ;

----------


## Ορέστης

> Εχω μπερδευτει λιγο. Εαν μπορεις βοηθησε με σε παρακαλω. Πρωτον σε ενα αλλο νημα εγραψες πως ρωτας τον εαυτο σου " εαν οχι τωρα ;; τοτε πότε;; " λεγαμε οτι κυλα ο χρονος με αφορμη τι στερει η καταθλιψη. Καπου αλλου εγραψες οτι πηγες αγγλια αλλά γυρισες με πτυχιο ή χωρις;;; τελικα τωρα που εφυγε ο αδερφος ειναι καλυτερα στο σπιτι ;


Το αν οχι τωρα ποτε, ηταν το θετικο κινητρο που εκανε να γραφτω στην 2η ξενη γλωσσα. Ηθελα ομως να γραφτω και σε ενα τμημα αγγλικης γιατι εχω σκουριασει. Επισης ηθελα να αλλαξω τμημα για τους λογους που λεγαμε. Εχω χασει ομως το θαρρος μου. Σημερα δεν πηγα καθολου μαθημα. Θελει η καθηγητρια να τραβηξουμε καποιο βιντεο που μιλαμε και της ειπα οκ αλλα στην πραγματικοτητα ντρεπομαι. Και γενικα παλευουν μεσα μου οι θετικες με τις αρνητικες σκεψεις. Αγχωνομαι, θυμαμαι διαφορα απο το παρελθον, νευριαζω, προσπαθω να ξορκισω τα ασχημα συναισθηματα με ευκολες απολαυσεις οπως βολτες και φαστ φουντ, αλλα χε μου δινουν καμια απολαυση, θελω κατι πιο ουσιαστικο.

Ο αδερφος μου δεν εφυγε ακριβως τελικα. Μενει τη μερα εδω και το βραδυ κοιμαται στο αλλο σπιτι. Ισως η μανα μου φοβηθηκε οτι θα μεινει μονη της και μου το παρουσιασε αλλιως, δεν ξερω.

Απο την Αγγλια δεν πηρα Honors γιατι χρωστουσα 3 μαθηματα.

----------


## Constantly curious

> Το αν οχι τωρα ποτε, ηταν το θετικο κινητρο που εκανε να γραφτω στην 2η ξενη γλωσσα. Ηθελα ομως να γραφτω και σε ενα τμημα αγγλικης γιατι εχω σκουριασει. Επισης ηθελα να αλλαξω τμημα για τους λογους που λεγαμε. Εχω χασει ομως το θαρρος μου. Σημερα δεν πηγα καθολου μαθημα. Θελει η καθηγητρια να τραβηξουμε καποιο βιντεο που μιλαμε και της ειπα οκ αλλα στην πραγματικοτητα ντρεπομαι. Και γενικα παλευουν μεσα μου οι θετικες με τις αρνητικες σκεψεις. Αγχωνομαι, θυμαμαι διαφορα απο το παρελθον, νευριαζω, προσπαθω να ξορκισω τα ασχημα συναισθηματα με ευκολες απολαυσεις οπως βολτες και φαστ φουντ, αλλα χε μου δινουν καμια απολαυση, θελω κατι πιο ουσιαστικο.
> 
> Ο αδερφος μου δεν εφυγε ακριβως τελικα. Μενει τη μερα εδω και το βραδυ κοιμαται στο αλλο σπιτι. Ισως η μανα μου φοβηθηκε οτι θα μεινει μονη της και μου το παρουσιασε αλλιως, δεν ξερω.
> 
> Απο την Αγγλια δεν πηρα Honors γιατι χρωστουσα 3 μαθηματα.


Σε ευχαριστώ για την εξηγηση σου. Ορεστη οταν ξεκιναμε κατι δυσκολο αβολο ανοικειο λογικο δεν ειναι καποιες μερες να πουμε " σημερα δεν μπορω να το παλεψω αλλά θα πεισμωσω να τα καταφερω την επομενη " ;;; σε εμενα αυτο βοηθησε ( γαλουχηθηκα για τελειομανια κλαταρα και μετα παλι απο το μηδεν ). Οταν μου εδινα ενα περιθωριο να το παλεψω με νεες δυναμεις και πεισμα παντα πετυχαινε. Εχεις κανει αρκετα θετικα για εσενα βηματα αν αναλογιστεις πως ενιωθες οταν πρωτο μπηκες εδω. Παρε λιγο και τα πανω σου  :Smile:  ας μη στεκομαστε στη πρωτη μη επιτυχια ως απολυτη ενδειξη καταστροφης. Στα γραφω αυτα ενω μου πηρε 12χρονια να τα χωνεψω. Δεν ειμαι καλυτερη. Απλα καθε μερα συνεχιζω να τα επαναλαμβανω. Ελπιζω να σε ανακουφισει λιγο το σεντονακι που απλωσα.

----------


## Ορέστης

> Σε ευχαριστώ για την εξηγηση σου. Ορεστη οταν ξεκιναμε κατι δυσκολο αβολο ανοικειο λογικο δεν ειναι καποιες μερες να πουμε " σημερα δεν μπορω να το παλεψω αλλά θα πεισμωσω να τα καταφερω την επομενη " ;;; σε εμενα αυτο βοηθησε ( γαλουχηθηκα για τελειομανια κλαταρα και μετα παλι απο το μηδεν ). Οταν μου εδινα ενα περιθωριο να το παλεψω με νεες δυναμεις και πεισμα παντα πετυχαινε. Εχεις κανει αρκετα θετικα για εσενα βηματα αν αναλογιστεις πως ενιωθες οταν πρωτο μπηκες εδω. Παρε λιγο και τα πανω σου  ας μη στεκομαστε στη πρωτη μη επιτυχια ως απολυτη ενδειξη καταστροφης. Στα γραφω αυτα ενω μου πηρε 12χρονια να τα χωνεψω. Δεν ειμαι καλυτερη. Απλα καθε μερα συνεχιζω να τα επαναλαμβανω. Ελπιζω να σε ανακουφισει λιγο το σεντονακι που απλωσα.


Παντα με βοηθανε οσα διαβαζω εδω. Σας ευχαριστω για τον κοπο σας.  :Smile: 

O Σαβαρτζενεγκερ λεει εκανε ενα σωρο μαθηματα οταν πηγε στην Αμερικη.

----------


## Ορέστης

Δουλευε και οικοδομη. Εκανε μια ποικιλια απο πραγματα.

----------


## Ορέστης

https://youtu.be/P4yLPnrsZu4

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ο χειροτερος μου εχθρος ηταν αυτος που υποτιθετε ειμουν θαυμαστης του εμεινα πραγματικα καταπληκτος με οσα ειδα μπροστα στα ματια μου καθε φορα που περναω απο το ιδιο σημειο απλως αναρωτιεμαι πως χορεσε τοση υποκρισια σε ενα μονο ανθρωπο

----------


## ioannis2

Γιατί οι σχέσεις να είναι ανταγωνιστικές?
Σε κάθε τομέα της ζωής!
Η φιλοδοξία δεν κτίζει αγάπη ανάμεσα στους ανθρώπους.
Ό καθένας συμπεριφέρεται σαν μυστικοπαθής όταν έχει μπρος του αυτόν που θεωρεί ανταγωνιστή. Δεν ξανοίγεται ακόμα κι αν ο άλλος σαν χαρακτήρας τον εμπνέει για να του ξανοιχτεί. Ο ανταγωνισμός τον εξαναγκάζει να γίνεται ανειλικρινής ενώ αλλιώτικα, σαν χαρακτήρας, μπορεί να ναι ένας άνθρωπος που λατρεύει την ειλικρίνεια.

Από νωρίς βάλτε ακλονητους στόχους, δηλαδή φανείται δυνατοί, αλλιώς αν τους παρατήσατε στην πορεία ή δεν τους είχατε βρει ή ξεκαθαρίσει εξ αρχής, στη συνέχεια θα μπλέξετε, θα εγκλωβιστείτε, σε καταστάσεις, οι οποίες, παρότι πλήρως δεν θα σας γεμίζουν, θα έχουν τις δικές τους απαιτήσεις στις οποίες θα τρέχετε να ανταποκριθείτε αφού εκείνη η ανικανοποίητη φιλοδοξία που κάποτε παρατήσατε, με το που κάποτε βρήκατε τα πόδια στις νέες πλέον καταστάσεις, θα ξαναξυπνήσει και θα πιέζει για ικανοποίηση. Κι αφού ήδη έμπλεξες, εγκλωβίστηκες και η φιλοδοξία ξαναξύπνησε, θα βιώνεις ένα ψυχοφθόρο, κοπιώδη αγώνα για να κερδίσεις μέσα στις καταστάσεις που εσύ σε έμπλεξες.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

το πρωτο προβλημα ειναι οτι η κοινωνια εμαθε να μισει οπιος βλεπει ως αρχηγο η κυβερνητη γιατι αυτο του εμαθαν οι κυβερνησεις της χωρας αυτης και αυτο εχει ως αποτελεσμα να δισταζεις να πεις οτι εχεις καπιο ιδιαιτερο χαρισμα και οτι μπορεις να καθοδηγησεις τους αλλους γι αυτο το λογο οπως η κυβερνηση ειναι ξεφραγο αμπελι που το κανουν οτι θελουν οι κυβερνησεις του εξωτερικου με τον ιδιο τροπο και η κοινωνια παιρνει το μυνημα οτι πρεπει να ειναι και αυτη το ιδιο που ενω ναι μεν διαδηλωνει κλπκλπ αλλα κατα βαθως τα κανει ολα γαργαρα οσα συμβαινουν στο τοπο αυτο αυτο τους εμαθε το χτες το τωρα φαινετε οτι θα αλαξει αφου νεα δεδομενα ηρθαν παρα του οτι οι κυβερνησεις του εξωτερικου προσπαθουν να τα ανατρεψουν και να τους κανουν ολους υπακουους δουλους.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

οι συμπεριφορες που βιωσα τα τελευταια χρονια θυμιζουν πραξικοπημα θελησαν απειρες φορες να μου επιβαλουν τη γνωμη τους χωρις να τους ενδιαφερει καν στο αν συμφωνω σε αυτο και ολα αυτα γιατι ανακαλυψαν οτι υπαρχει ενας ανθρωπος που απλα χαιρετε τη ζωη του και επειδη ξερω πολυ καλα πιοι ειναι αυτοι οι 2 που αρχισαν τη κατασταση αυτη το προσωπειο που φορανε δε προκειτε να με μπερδεψει αφου το πεπλο επεσε και τωρα ειναι πολυ αργα για να ξαναμπει στη θεση του

----------


## Constantly curious

Τι ήρωας, πόσο ανθρωπινος, διχως λογια πολλα η καλυτερη εκδοχη ερμηνειας του Joker. https://youtu.be/bW-OLcZ4tGY

----------


## Ορέστης

Ξυπνησα στις 4 το απογευμα και τωρα θελω να ξανακοιμηθω. Νιωθω τρομερη κουραση και υπνηλια, λες και με εχουν ναρκωσει. Τι θα κανω;

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

μεχρι τωρα εχω μετρησει τουλαχιστον τρεις φορες που εμφανιστηκαν αγνωστοι στο δρομο και μου ελεγαν σχεδον ασυναρτησιες μετα την εμφανιση του ιδιου ακριβως ατομου και επειδη μαλον νομιζει οτι ειμαι ηλιθιος και δεν εχω παρει χαμπαρι τι ακριβως συμβαινει η υπομονη μου εχει εξανληθει ΠΡΟ ΠΟΛΟΥ γιατι εκτος του οτι το τελευταιο διαστημα τραβηξα τα πανδινα εξαιτιας του και ζητησα μεχρι και τη βοηθεια του θεου για να βγαλω ακρη μαζι του εχει και το θρασος να αυτοπαρουσιαζετε ως θυμα ενω ειναι θυτης αφου μου ανοιξε αορατο ψυχολογικο πολεμο κατι που συνεχιζει εως σημερα απτοητος φοροντας τη μασκα του ανηξερου που δηθεν δε καταλαβαινει τι ενοω κανονικα αν ειχες ελαχιστο φιλοτιμο πανω σου θα επρεπε να ντρεπεσε για ολα αυτα που τραβηξα ΕΞΑΙΤΙΑΣ ΣΟΥ αλλα απ οτι φαινετε δεν εχεις ΙΧΝΟΣ απο αυτο αλλα "αδελφους" παντου οπου σταθω και οπου βρεθω αλλα καταλαβε το καλα οτι δε προκειτε να σε φοβηθω και ουτε προκειτε να κανω οτι γουσταρεις γιατι εχω βασιλικη καταγωγη και δεν εχω μαθει να υποτασομαι ουτε να ψαρωνω και οσους γνωστους και να εχεις εγω θα συνεχιζω το βιολι μου απτοητος μεχρι να δουμε πιος ειναι πιο απαλευτος απ τους δυο το μονο πραγμα που θα πετυχεις στο τελος ειναι να με κανεις ηρωα αφου ολοι αυτο θα πουν οταν θα μαθουν τι τραβηξα ΕΞΑΙΤΙΑΣ ΣΟΥ και μη νομιζεις οτι θα κλεισω το στωμα μου αντιθετως οσο με προκαλεις τοσο περισσοτερα θα λεω και δε δινω δεκαρα αν οι μιση υδρογειος ειναι γνωστοι σου

----------


## elisabet

Σκέφτομαι ότι τζάμπα με βάζουν να κάνω εξετάσεις επί εξετάσεων. Το σώμα δεν είναι ανεξάρτητο της ψυχής. Θα μου περάσουν όλα μόλις συνέλθω. Κι εκνευρίζομαι με τους γιατρούς που τους περιγράφεις ένα σύμπτωμα, αλλά τους εξηγείς πόσο ζορίστηκες το τελευταίο διάστημα κι αυτοί σε αγνοούν και κοιτάνε μόνο νούμερα.

----------


## george1520

Σκέφτομαι ότι ο κόσμος είναι γεμάτος από ψευτικους άνθρωπος που προσπαθούν να βρουν μια δόση αλήθειας στην πλάτη του άλλου..

Καλημέρα σε όλους.

----------


## Constantly curious

Καλημερα Γεωργιε με υγεια για ολους  :Smile:

----------


## elisabet

> Σκέφτομαι ότι ο κόσμος είναι γεμάτος από ψευτικους άνθρωπος που προσπαθούν να βρουν μια δόση αλήθειας στην πλάτη του άλλου..
> 
> Καλημέρα σε όλους.


Δυστυχείς λέγονται αυτοί...που προσπαθούν να μοιράσουν την δυστυχία τους μπας και ελαφρύνει.

----------


## george1520

Δεν προσπαθούν να μοιρασουν την δυστυχία τους. Δεν έμαθαν να ξεχωρίζουν το καλό από το κακό και καταστρέφουν ότι βρουν στον δρόμο τους...

Εδώ Κύπρο βρέχει. Εκεί εσάς;

----------


## elisabet

> Δεν προσπαθούν να μοιραστούν την δυστυχία τους. Δεν έμαθαν να ξεχωρίζουν το καλό από το κακό και καταστρέφουν ότι βρουν στον δρόμο τους...
> 
> Εδώ Κύπρο βρέχει. Εκεί εσάς;


Κι όμως υπάρχουν πολλοί που μια χαρά ξεχωρίζουν το καλό απ το κακό, αλλά δεν αντέχουν την ευτυχία ή έστω την χαρά του άλλου.
Έβρεχε την νύχτα, τώρα έχει έναν ωραίο ήλιο  :Smile:

----------


## george1520

Ξέρεις τι κατάλαβα.. Με τα χρόνια και με τους ανθρώπους που γνώρισα.. Έμαθαν να έχουν μια αντιμετώπιση συγκεκριμένη που όταν έρθει κάποιος και τους φερθεί καλά τρομάζουν. Δεν ξέρουν πως να του φερθούν..
Σήμερα ξύπνησα απογοητευμένος. Αν και έχω φάει πολλές ήττες στην ζωή μου κάθε φορά που τρώω καινούργια ο πόνος είναι ο ίδιος.

----------


## elisabet

> Ξέρεις τι κατάλαβα.. Με τα χρόνια και με τους ανθρώπους που γνώρισα.. Έμαθαν να έχουν μια αντιμετώπιση συγκεκριμένη που όταν έρθει κάποιος και τους φερθεί καλά τρομάζουν. Δεν ξέρουν πως να του φερθούν..
> Σήμερα ξύπνησα απογοητευμένος. Αν και έχω φάει πολλές ήττες στην ζωή μου κάθε φορά που τρώω καινούργια ο πόνος είναι ο ίδιος.


Λογικό μου ακούγεται. Δεν συνηθίζεται έτσι εύκολα η κακία. Και καλώς δεν συνηθίζεται. Εγώ ξέρεις τι λέω; Ευτυχώς που ξαφνιάζομαι ακόμα και πέφτω από τα σύννεφα..δεν θέλω να το συνηθίσω και να περιμένω το κακό. Ας τρωω τα μούτρα μου δεν πειράζει

----------


## george1520

Εγώ πλέον ξαφνιαζομαι οταν συναντήσω ανθρώπους με καλοσύνη... Είδος προς εξαφάνιση.

----------


## elisabet

> Εγώ πλέον ξαφνιαζομαι οταν συναντήσω ανθρώπους με καλοσύνη... Είδος προς εξαφάνιση.


χαχαχα

Μιλά η απογοήτευση τώρα και η πικρία. 
Υπάρχουν και καλοί άνθρωποι απλά συνήθως αυτοί δεν κάνουν θόρυβο, είναι πιο δύσκολο να τους βρεις, αλλά υπάρχουν.

Μ αρέσει πολύ μια φράση του Καζαντζάκη (τον λατρεύω)

"Υπάρχει στον κόσμο τούτον ένας μυστικός νόμος —αν δεν υπήρχε, ο κόσμος θα ‘ταν από χιλιάδες χρόνια χαμένος— σκληρός κι απαραβίαστος: το κακό πάντα στην αρχή θριαμβεύει και πάντα στο τέλος νικάται."

Όπως βλέπεις επιλέγω να διατηρώ την θετική μου σκέψη (για άλλους αφέλεια, όπως θες πεστο)

----------


## george1520

Νομίζω ότι αυτό που πληγώνει περισσότερο είναι η ελπίδα ότι υπάρχουν τέτοιοι άνθρωποι..

----------


## elis

ελισαβετ θα στα πω να ξερεισ μην πεισ πωσ δε στα ειπα εγω ωσ παιδι επαιζα μπαλλα με τουσ χειροτερουσ χαρακτηρεσ εκει κριθηκα ωσ ανθρωποσ ωσ παιδι μαζι με αυτουσ ολοι παιζαμε μπαλλα αυτοι μεγαλωσαν και καναν μαλακιεσ και ψαχνουν την αληθεια εγω ωσ παιδια τουσ ελεγα οτι ειχαν και καλα στοιχεια τα παιδια καταλαβαινουν τον εσωτερικο κοσμο ετσι λοιπον μεγαλωσαμε κι αποφασισαν να βρουν την αληθεια μου κανανε τα παντα ειμαι σα να βγηκα απο θρυλερ εγω λεω οτι ειναι αναλογα τι εχεισ περασει πριν σε πετυχουν δηλαδη εγω επαιζα μπαλλα αληθινα και μαζευα ελιεσ αληθινα οποτε δε με πετυχε τιποτα αφου αυτα ηταν δυσκολα κι αληθινα θα τα βρουν ολα αυτα απο εδω

----------


## elis

θα πρεπει να παρουν διδακτορικο στην ψυχολογια δηλαδη πχ καπνιζεισ γιατι τι δειχνει αυτο και τι μαρκα τι δειχνει αυτο και τι αναπτηρα και τι καπνο και τι χαρτακια και ολα αυτη τη δουλεια ανοιξανε που θελει 100 χρονια να τα βρουνε αυτα

----------


## elisabet

> Νομίζω ότι αυτό που πληγώνει περισσότερο είναι η ελπίδα ότι υπάρχουν τέτοιοι άνθρωποι..


Ναι είναι δύσκολο να διαχειριστείς την απογοήτευση που τρως από άτομα που δεν το περιμένεις αλλά όλα στο πρόγραμμα είναι δυστυχώς george...έτσι πάει η ζωή.
Εγώ αυτό το διάστημα που βρέθηκα σε δύσκολη φάση πάντως, συνάντησα πολλούς που φέρθηκαν με καλοσύνη και συμπόνια χωρίς να το ζητήσω και χωρίς να χουν να κερδίσουν κάτι από μένα. Βρέθηκε μέσα στους τόσους και ένα άτομο που με απογοήτευσε πολύ. Πόνεσε δεν το κρύβω και μου στοίχισε αλλά αυτά είναι μαθήματα που πρέπει να πάρουμε. Πάντα θα υπάρχουν και τέτοιοι. Αλίμονο αν χάσουμε την ελπίδα μας ή την πίστη μας στους ανθρώπους επειδή υπάρχουν και μαλάκες, δεν θα τους κάνω αυτή τη χάρη. Ούτε θα αφήσω να γίνω σαν τα μούτρα τους. Προτιμώ χίλιες φορές να τρώω τα δικά μου.

Εγινε κάτι συγκεκριμένο με σένα και απογοητεύτηκες;

----------


## george1520

Κάθε μέρα γίνεται και κάτι. Οταν ζεις σε ένα τοξικό περίβαλλον τα χτυπήματα δεν μπορείς να τα αποφύγεις.. Απλά συνηθίζεις και επιλέγεις να βρεις την "ηρεμία" σου εκτός αυτού.. Όταν όμως το χτύπημα είναι από άτομο που επιλεγεις να είναι στην ζωή σου πονάει.. Δεν θα χαρακτήριζα τον συγκεκριμένο άτομο μαλακά.. Ουτε μια στο εκατομμύριο. Απλά πιστεύω πως δεν μπορεί να χειριστεί σωστα ένα άνθρωπο που φέρεται όμορφα και τον πληγώνει.. Και το κακό είναι ότι δεν μπορεί να καταλάβει ότι το κάνει για να το αλλάξει. 

Δεν μπήκα για να σας φορτώσω με τα θέματα μου. Απλά ήθελα κάπου να το πω για να φύγει από μέσα μου..

----------


## elisabet

Έχεις δίκιο , όταν είναι από άτομο που έχεις επιλέξει πονάει. Δεν είμαστε αλάθητοι όμως, κάνουμε και λάθος επιλογές κάποιες φορές ή μπορεί να μην είναι και λάθος επιλογές απλά και οι άλλοι να κάνουν πράγματα χωρίς να το καταλαβαίνουν όπως λες. Όπως και να χει, οι επιλογές αναθεωρούνται συνεχώς, αν θεωρείς πως είναι άτομο που δεν μπορεί να αλλάξει τις συμπεριφορές που σε ενοχλούν, τότε δεν έχεις παρά να το βγάλεις από την θέση που το είχες στην ζωή σου.

Δεν φορτώνεις κανέναν george, δεν είσαι εδώ μόνο για να βοηθάς άλλους.

----------


## elisabet

> ελισαβετ θα στα πω να ξερεισ μην πεισ πωσ δε στα ειπα εγω ωσ παιδι επαιζα μπαλλα με τουσ χειροτερουσ χαρακτηρεσ εκει κριθηκα ωσ ανθρωποσ ωσ παιδι μαζι με αυτουσ ολοι παιζαμε μπαλλα αυτοι μεγαλωσαν και καναν μαλακιεσ και ψαχνουν την αληθεια εγω ωσ παιδια τουσ ελεγα οτι ειχαν και καλα στοιχεια τα παιδια καταλαβαινουν τον εσωτερικο κοσμο ετσι λοιπον μεγαλωσαμε κι αποφασισαν να βρουν την αληθεια μου κανανε τα παντα ειμαι σα να βγηκα απο θρυλερ εγω λεω οτι ειναι αναλογα τι εχεισ περασει πριν σε πετυχουν δηλαδη εγω επαιζα μπαλλα αληθινα και μαζευα ελιεσ αληθινα οποτε δε με πετυχε τιποτα αφου αυτα ηταν δυσκολα κι αληθινα θα τα βρουν ολα αυτα απο εδω


ελις εσύ μικρός πρέπει να σουν πολύ αλάνι ε; Θυμάσαι ωραία πράγματα από παιδί; Σε βλέπω συχνά να αναφέρεσαι για όταν έπαιζες στις γειτονιές για αυτό ρωτώ.

----------


## george1520

Είμαι άνθρωπος που όταν τον ενοχλήσει κάτι το λέει.. Έτσι δίνω την ευκαιρία στον άλλον να μου εξηγήσει.. Μπορεί εγώ να πήρα κάτι στραβά ή μπορεί ο άλλος να μην κατάλαβε το λάθος του. Και είναι κάτι που έκανα και σε αυτή την περίπτωση .. Όποιος θέλει να μείνει στην ζωή μας, μας εκτιμά και μας σέβεται.. Όταν κάνει λάθος να το παραδέχεται και να προσπαθεί να διορθωσει. Αν όχι καλύτερα να είναι μακριά. 

Γράφτηκα στο φόρουμ για να βοηθάω όπου μπορώ. Όταν έχω τον χρόνο ασχολούμαι περισσότερο. Δεν ξέρω αν όντως βοηθάω.. Αλλα προσπαθώ.

----------


## Constantly curious

Γεωργιε δεν ξερω ποιος και τι σε προβληματισε αλλά ως μελος σε θεωρω σημαντικο. Στηριζεις εξηγεις δεν χανεις την υπομονη σου, καταθετεις προσωπικα σου βιωματα και εισαι καλο προαιρετος. Καποιοι ανθρωποι ειναι ετοιμοι για αλλαγες και καποιοι οχι. Ελπιζω να μεινεις.

----------


## boo

εγω παλι δε μιλαω οταν με ενοχλει κατι.φοβαμαι την αντιπαραθεση.αυτος ηταν ο λογος που ειχα υποστει μπουλινγκ.γιατι δε σηκωσα αναστημα να πω ην αληθεια μου και να υποστηριξω την αποψη μου..
γυριζει αραγε η ροδα?

----------


## elisabet

Άρα εσύ από την πλευρά σου προσπάθησες να δώσεις ευκαιρία να εξηγήσει ή να σκεφτεί τι έκανε λάθος και τι σε πείραξε.

Απο κει και πέρα δεν μπορείς να κάνεις και πολλά. Με τον κάθε άνθρωπο διαλέγουμε την απόσταση που θέλουμε να έχουμε κι αυτό είναι συνεχές. Μπορεί κάποια στιγμή να επέλεξες να είναι πιο κοντά σου αλλά αυτό δεν είναι μια συνθήκη που μένει αμετάβλητη στον χρόνο, όλοι κρινόμαστε καθημερινά εξάλλου σε όλες μας τις σχέσεις.

Καταλαβαίνω πάντως πως είναι βαρύ ένα άτομο που το χεις βάλει σε μια α θέση μέσα σου, να πρέπει ξαφνικά να το βγάλεις. Για κανέναν που δένεται όντως με τους ανθρώπους γύρω του δεν είναι εύκολο. Μπορείς να το δεις σαν ευκαιρία όμως και σαν εξέλιξη. Είχες την ευκαιρία να δεις μια πλευρά του που ίσως δεν είχες ξαναδεί και κάτι έμαθες από αυτό.

----------


## Constantly curious

Ναι boo. Σημασια εχει ο τροπος υπερασπισης του εαυτου μας. Αυτος που ουρλιαζει χανει το δικιο του. Εγω ειμαι υπομονετικη καργα αλλά οταν εξαντληθω φωναζω. Ωπ το μαζευω. Και στο διαδικτυο πλεον νομιζω εχουν βιντεακια του τυπου " πως να διαφωνω χωρις να θυμωνω" δλδ διαχειριση εαυτου και σχεσεις.

----------


## elisabet

Φυσικά και γυρίζει. Ποτέ δεν είναι αργά να αλλάξεις όσα δεν σου αρέσουν.

Μπορείς να αρχίσεις με μικρά πράγματα μπου και να κάνεις εξάσκηση, να λες όσα σε ενοχλούν και να εξωτερικεύσεις όσα νιώθεις. Όσο τα κρατάς μέσα σου μόνο κακό σου κάνουν.

----------


## elisabet

Εγώ πολλές φορές την πατάω για να μην χαλάσω το κλίμα. Μπορεί να με ενοχλήσει κάτι πχ και να σκεφτώ έλα μώρε τώρα, ξέχνα το δεν πειράζει, γιατί εκείνη την στιγμή ξέρω πως αν μιλήσω θα χαλάσω την διάθεση όλων. Όσες φορές το χω κάνει αυτό, το χω μετανιώσει 100% γιατί θα φτάσει μια στιγμή που θα ξεσπάσω τόσο πολύ που δεν θα μαζεύομαι.

Ευτυχώς δεν το κάνω με πολύ κοντινούς. Εκεί θέλω να λέω άμεσα τι με ενοχλεί και να λύνεται. Δεν θέλω να αιωρείται τίποτα.

----------


## george1520

> Γεωργιε δεν ξερω ποιος και τι σε προβληματισε αλλά ως μελος σε θεωρω σημαντικο. Στηριζεις εξηγεις δεν χανεις την υπομονη σου, καταθετεις προσωπικα σου βιωματα και εισαι καλο προαιρετος. Καποιοι ανθρωποι ειναι ετοιμοι για αλλαγες και καποιοι οχι. Ελπιζω να μεινεις.


Αν τα κανω όλα αυτά.. Τότε. Μπράβο μου  :Smile: . Προσπαθώ όσο μπορώ να περάσω στον άλλον αυτά που πιστεύω για να τον κάνω να πιστέψει στον εαυτό του. Σχολιάζω τα θέματα που λίγο πολύ έζησα κι εγώ. Απλά εγώ δεν είχα ποτέ κάποιον κοντά μου να με βοηθήσει.. Ότι πέρασα στην ζωή μου το πέρασα μόνος. Και έχω περάσει πάρα πολλά.




> εγω παλι δε μιλαω οταν με ενοχλει κατι.φοβαμαι την αντιπαραθεση.αυτος ηταν ο λογος που ειχα υποστει μπουλινγκ.γιατι δε σηκωσα αναστημα να πω ην αληθεια μου και να υποστηριξω την αποψη μου..
> γυριζει αραγε η ροδα?


Εμένα η φωνή μου ήταν η δύναμη μου. Όταν μπορείς να μιλήσεις με επιχειρήματα στον άλλον κανένας δεν μπορεί να σου κάνει κακό. Είναι κάτι που ευτυχώς ανέπτυξα με τα χρόνια.. Και ναι.. Η ροδα γυρνάει. Ότι δίνουμε κάποια στιγμή επιστρέφει πίσω σε εμάς. Είτε καλό, είτε κακό.

----------


## george1520

> Φυσικά και γυρίζει. Ποτέ δεν είναι αργά να αλλάξεις όσα δεν σου αρέσουν.
> 
> Μπορείς να αρχίσεις με μικρά πράγματα μπου και να κάνεις εξάσκηση, να λες όσα σε ενοχλούν και να εξωτερικεύσεις όσα νιώθεις. Όσο τα κρατάς μέσα σου μόνο κακό σου κάνουν.


Ειναι κάπως περίεργη φάση. Μεγάλωσα δείχνοντας σε όλους ότι είμαι σκληρός και δυνατός. Ότι μπορώ μόνος μου και δεν χρειάζομαι κανένα.. Απλά για μια φορά στην ζωή μου κατέβασα την μάσκα που φοράω και είπα να είμαι ο εαυτός μου.. Και προφανώς αυτό δεν άρεσε.. Όταν είσαι ευάλωτος είσαι και εύκολος στόχος. Όταν μιλάς για αδυναμίες περνάς το μήνυμα ότι είσαι αδύναμος. Όσο ήμουν ο σκληρός και απολυτος δεν μπορούσε κανένας να με στεναχωρησει. Ή μάλλον δεν με επηρέαζε τόσο. Είπα να είμαι αληθινός. Να μην είμαι ο καραγκιόζης που δείχνω σε όλους γιατί ένιωσα πως και αυτός ο άνθρωπος ζει ότι και εγώ. Μπορεί να καταλάβει..

Όσο αφορά το κομμάτι αν πρέπει να μιλάς.. Κάποτε όχι. Κάποτε και η σιωπή κάνει ζημιά. Αλλά όταν πρέπει να μιλήσεις, να μιλας με το κατάλληλο ύφος. Το ύφος παίζει τον σημαντικό ρόλο. Όταν με πληγώνουν γίνομαι σκληρός και απολυτος.. Λέω αλήθειες αλλά με άσχημο τρόπο. Όχι βρισιές απλα σκληρά. Ειδικά όταν φερθω στον άλλο καλά και με πληγώσει.. Είναι σαν και μου ξύνει μια πληγή που είναι χρονιά ανοιχτή.. Και αντιδραω.

----------


## Constantly curious

Η τελευταια σου παραγραφος μου θυμιζει τον εαυτο μου. Εγω ημουν πολλα χρονια η ησυχη η ειρηνοποιος η ψυχολογος τους ενα θυμα. Μεχρι που στοπ. Ξεβολευτηκαν ολοι επεσαν να με φανε. Πιο πολυ πονουσε ο ρολος του θυματος. Ενα νεο ταλεντο ειναι το φιλτραρισμα ακουσματων. Να μην πληγωνομαι απο τις προβολες των αλλων για τα δικα τους δυσεπιλυτα ζητηματα.

----------


## george1520

> Η τελευταια σου παραγραφος μου θυμιζει τον εαυτο μου. Εγω ημουν πολλα χρονια η ησυχη η ειρηνοποιος η ψυχολογος τους ενα θυμα. Μεχρι που στοπ. Ξεβολευτηκαν ολοι επεσαν να με φανε. Πιο πολυ πονουσε ο ρολος του θυματος. Ενα νεο ταλεντο ειναι το φιλτραρισμα ακουσματων. Να μην πληγωνομαι απο τις προβολες των αλλων για τα δικα τους δυσεπιλυτα ζητηματα.


Εγώ μεγάλωσα σαν αγρίμι.. Έμπαινα σπίτι ζούσα το μαρτύριο μου ξύλο, βρισιές και ότι άλλο σκεφτείς.. Και μετά έκλεινα την πόρτα του σπιτιού μου και έπρεπε να ήμουν ο δυνατός, χωρίς προβλήματα.. Έπρεπε; Αυτό το πρέπει μόνος μου το φόρτωσα στον εαυτό μου. Αλλά αυτο με βοήθησε να επιβιώσω.. Πάντα όμως φοβόμουν την απορριψη. Στα λόγια του άλλου, στις πράξεις του. Εβλεπα την μάνα μου παντού μάλλον. Και έτσι γινόμουν επιθετικός.. Αρνητικός. Με την ψυχοθεραπεία άλλαξα. Άρχισα να δίνω ευκαιρια στον άλλον να τον γνωρίσω, να μην τον θεωρώ κακο πριν κάνει κάτι. Άρχισα να είμαι πιο ανοιχτός, ήρεμος.. Να μην επηρεάζομαι από τους ανθρώπους που με γέννησαν. Αλλά αυτή η φοβία για την απορριψη δεν έχει φύγει τελείως. Ειδικά όταν με πληγώνουν άνθρωποι που εγώ έβαλα στην ζωή μου. Μου κόβονται τα πόδια. Είναι σαν και ξανά ζω την απορριψη..
Το φόρουμ το βρήκα τυχαία. Γράφτηκα γιατί ήθελα να βοηθήσω μια κοπέλα που η συμπεριφορά της ήταν σαν την δική μου. Σιγά σιγά ανακάλυψα πως αυτα που πέρασα ή περνώ τα ζουν κι άλλοι.. Οπότε όπου μπορώ να πω την γνώμη μου την λέω.

----------


## boo

εσεις δε φοβαστε πως πανω σε μια ενταση μπορει να πειτε πραγματα που μετα θα μετανιωσετε?
δε θελει φωνες θελει επιχειρηματα οπως ειπατε..αλλα εκεινη την ωρα..
δε ξερω με τους καβγαδες δεν το εχω.
εδω τσακωνονται οι δικοι μου και κλεινομαι στο δωματιο μου λες και κρυβομαι.
με ειχε ρωτησει η ψυχολογος τι φοβαμαι εκεινη την ωρα απ τους δικους μου αλλα δεν ειχα να απατησω τι..
οσοι φαινονται σκληροι ειναι ευισθητοι αραγε μεσα τους?

----------


## george1520

> εσεις δε φοβαστε πως πανω σε μια ενταση μπορει να πειτε πραγματα που μετα θα μετανιωσετε?
> δε θελει φωνες θελει επιχειρηματα οπως ειπατε..αλλα εκεινη την ωρα..
> δε ξερω με τους καβγαδες δεν το εχω.
> εδω τσακωνονται οι δικοι μου και κλεινομαι στο δωματιο μου λες και κρυβομαι.
> με ειχε ρωτησει η ψυχολογος τι φοβαμαι εκεινη την ωρα απ τους δικους μου αλλα δεν ειχα να απατησω τι..
> οσοι φαινονται σκληροι ειναι ευισθητοι αραγε μεσα τους?


Νομίζω σχεδόν πάντα λέω πράγματα που μετανιώνω.. Πάντα λέω τις αλήθειες μου. Αλλά κάποτε δεν χρειάζεται να τα λες όλα. Μεγάλωσα σε ένα σπίτι που η φωνή μου έπρεπε να ανέβει πιο πάνω από τους άλλους. Οπότε η ένταση, οι φωνές είναι μέσα μου. Απλά πλέον δεν χρησιμοποιώ τις φωνές για να ακουστώ. Αλλά επιχειρήματα..

----------


## Constantly curious

Γιωργο τον φοβο της απορριψης πιστευω πως οσο θα ζω θα τον εχω. Θελει μεγαλη δουλεια υποθετω με τον εαυτο μας μονο οτι Ναι οσο και να δωσουμε το καλυτερο μας εαυτο αυτο δε σημαινει πως θα γινει αποδεκτος. Boo εγω στους καυγαδες κρυβομουν μεχρι τ δημοτικο. Μετα ανεπτυξα μηχανισμους απεμπλοκης πχ διαβαζα ακουγα μουσικη. Οταν ενιωθα να με πνιγει το δικιο μου αρχισα να μιλω. Οταν δεν μιλαμε οι αλλοι νομιζουν πως δεν εχουμε προβλημα με τη συμπεριφορα τους.

----------


## boo

τωρα που το σκεφτομαι μαζι με τη δικη σου εμπειρια παραλληλα μαλλον φοβαμαι μην πεσει ξυλο ή μηπως φυγει κανεις απο το σπιτι ή πως και αν θα ειναι τα πραγματα φυσιολογικα μετα..δε μπορω να σκεφτω κατι αλλο
εχω χασει πολλα παααρα πολλα που δεν μιλησα οταν επρεπε..τα πληρωσα τα πληρωνω και θα τα πληρωνω γιατι καποια πραγματα δεν αλλαζουν και μενεις με πληγες

----------


## george1520

Είχε γίνει ένα περιστατικό... Ηρθα στο δωμάτιο μου.. Και δεν ήμουν καλά.. Τότε κατάλαβα πως το λάθος μου ήταν που δεν μίλησα. Που δεν αντίδρασα. Και από τότε έμαθα να μιλώ. Το πλήρωνα η αλήθεια επειδή άρχισα να μιλαω.. Αλλά δεν μετανιώνω. Με βαρουσαν αλλά μιλούσα.. Δεν έσκυψα μπροστά τους. Δεν τους έδειξα ποτέ ότι με νίκησαν.. Αν εσκυβα εκεί θα εσκυβα και μετά έξω στην "πραγματική" ζωή

----------


## Constantly curious

> τωρα που το σκεφτομαι μαζι με τη δικη σου εμπειρια παραλληλα μαλλον φοβαμαι μην πεσει ξυλο ή μηπως φυγει κανεις απο το σπιτι ή πως και αν θα ειναι τα πραγματα φυσιολογικα μετα..δε μπορω να σκεφτω κατι αλλο
> εχω χασει πολλα παααρα πολλα που δεν μιλησα οταν επρεπε..τα πληρωσα τα πληρωνω και θα τα πληρωνω γιατι καποια πραγματα δεν αλλαζουν και μενεις με πληγες


Μπου μου !!! Τολμα. Εισαι ευφυης. Αν δεν θελεις να τα πεις φωναχτα αφησε σημειωμα με τις σκεψεις σου σ οποιον νιωθεις πιο οικειο. Αφου δεν εφυγαν χωρισαν τοτε δυσκολο στο τωρα. Εγω δεν μιλουσα γιατι ειχα εξισου τον ιδιο φοβο συν τις απειρες απορριπτικες ταμπελες απο τη μητερα. Μονο κακο μου εκανε το να τα κραταω ολα μεσα μου. Εζησα μεγαλη περιοδο ιδψ αναμνησεων με ταση που αλλου φυσικα;; στο να με αφανισω. Απλοι ανθρωποι ειναι και αυτοι. Εμεις επιτρεπουμε να τους μεγαλοποιουμε και να μας συρρικνωνουμε.

----------


## boo

να μιλησω στους γονεις? αυτοι οταν μαθανε για τα θεματα μου η απαντηση ηταν να σε παμε σε εναν παππα να σε διαβασει.αυτοι που δε με ρωτησαν ενα τιπως πηγε το σχολειο σαν μαθητρια τοτε.αργοτερα στο [πανεπιστημιο δε με ρωτησαν ενα τι κανεις?
η μανα μου μια ζωη μας μειωνε..κοιτα εκεινον τον αλλον ενω εσεις σκουπιδια. δε με χτυπουσαν σφαλιαρες και μπουνιες με χτυπαγαν μικρη με τη μυγοσκοτωστρα μεχρι να σηκωθει το δερμα και να φουσκωσει..
ο αδερφος μου με χτυπαγε καθημερινα μεχρι τα 22 μου που σηκωσα κεφαλι
τωρα με θεωρουν ανικανη να ζησω μονη μου, να βρω μια δουλεια, να κανω μια σχεση κλπ και μου το δειχνουν

----------


## george1520

> να μιλησω στους γονεις? αυτοι οταν μαθανε για τα θεματα μου η απαντηση ηταν να σε παμε σε εναν παππα να σε διαβασει
> η μανα μου μια ζωη μας μειωνε..κοιτα εκεινον τον αλλον ενω εσεις σκουπιδια. δε με χτυπουσαν σφαλιαρες και μπουνιες με χτυπαγαν μικρη με τη μυγοσκοτωστρα μεχρι να σηκωθει το δερμα και να φουσκωσει..
> ο αδερφος μου με χτυπαγε καθημερινα μεχρι τα 22 μου που σηκωσα κεφαλι
> τωρα με θεωρουν ανικανη να ζησω μονη μου, να βρω μια δουλεια, να κανω μια σχεση κλπ και μου το δειχνουν


Και; Γιατί η γνώμη 3 συναισθηματικά αναπήρων ανθρώπων να καθορίζουν την ζωή σου ή τον τρόπο που ζεις; σκέψου ότι γνωρίζεις ένα νέο άνθρωπο.. Το ίδιο κάνουν ακόμη 3 άλλοι. Και σας βάζουν να τον περιγράψετε. Νομίζεις πως όλοι θα πουν τα ίδια πράγματα; ο καθένας βλέπει στον άλλον αλλά και την ζωή με τον δικό του τρόπο. Με τα δικά του βιώματα, με τις δικές του ανάγκες.. Με ότι πήρε από άλλους. Αν οι γονείς σου δεν πήραν αγάπη τότε είναι λογικό να μην είναι ικανοί να δώσουν και σε σένα. Το θέμα είναι να μην γινεις σαν αυτούς. Αλλα καλύτερη. Και κυριως. Σταμάτα να δίνεις σημασία.. Πόσο είσαι αν επιτρέπεται;

----------


## elis

ρε μπου υπαρχουν πολλα μυστικα για τουσ γονεισ μπου που δεν τα ξερετε απλα μην ασχολεισαι θα μαθεισ μεγαλονωντασ στα 40 θα ξερεισ αυτα

----------


## boo

εδινα και δινω σημασια οχι ομως οπως παλια.
προσπαθουσα ασταματητα να τους ικανοποιησω να τους κανω περηφανους για μια φορα..
και τωρα μενω στο σπιτι σπουδαζω παλι και τα λουζομαι ολα.σκεφτηκα να φυγω απο το σπιτι αλλα δε βγαινω απο χρημα..
30 ειμαι
δεν ειμαι σαν αυτους θελω να πιστευω.ειμαι δοτικη, υπομονετικη, καλοπροαιρετη..τουλαχιστον θελω να πιστευω οτι ειμαι ετσι..μπορει και εμενα να με βλεπουν διαφορετικα καποιοι ανθρωποι

----------


## Constantly curious

ολος αυτος ο δικαιολογημενος θυμος πρεπει καποια στιγμη να βγει να εκφραστει. Αρνηση θα εχουν παλι. Αυτα δεν εγιναν θα σου πουν. Εχω ακουσει τετοιες απαντησεις. Ολο αυτο το διαστημα που υποφερεις δεν εχουν αναρωτηθει ποτέ μηπως τα εκαναν μανταρα;;;;
Μπορει και ναι αλλά δε θα το παραδεχτουν. Σε εσενα κοπελαρα θα αρχισεις να αποδεικνυεις. Οι παθησεις της ψυχης κατα κυριο λογο ειναι βιολογικης προδιαθεσης ( ελλατωματικο γονιδιο μεχρι και 7 γεννες πισω ) δεν φταις !!!

----------


## elis

μπου δεν κανει να σου πω τα μυστικα θα σου πω αυτο που μπορω οι γονεισ σου σε βλεπουν ωσ ενα αλλο ανθρωπο νεο που ειχαν την ευθυνη αυτοι αμα μεγαλωσεισ και ξεπεδιασουν μετα σ λενε μαλακιεσ ντεμεκ οτι ασχολουνται

----------


## george1520

> εδινα και δινω σημασια οχι ομως οπως παλια.
> προσπαθουσα ασταματητα να τους ικανοποιησω να τους κανω περηφανους για μια φορα..
> και τωρα μενω στο σπιτι σπουδαζω παλι και τα λουζομαι ολα.σκεφτηκα να φυγω απο το σπιτι αλλα δε βγαινω απο χρημα..
> 30 ειμαι
> δεν ειμαι σαν αυτους θελω να πιστευω.ειμαι δοτικη, υπομονετικη, καλοπροαιρετη..τουλαχιστον θελω να πιστευω οτι ειμαι ετσι..μπορει και εμενα να με βλεπουν διαφορετικα καποιοι ανθρωποι


Ηλικιακα είμαστε κοντά.. Αφού ξέρεις ότι είσαι διαφορετική.. Γιατί έχεις ανάγκη την αναγνώριση τους; Αφού είναι ανίκανοι να το κάνουν.. Αγάπησε τον εαυτό σου και θα δεις ότι όλα είναι πιο απλά.

----------


## boo

εχω καημο να ακουσω μια φορα απο το στομα τους ενα μπραβο και να το εννοουν
ο πατερας μου ελεγε οτι ειμαστε τερατα και οτι του εχουμε κοψει το γελιο εξ αιτιας μας..
εσεις δεν νοιωσατε ποτ να θελετε να ακουσετε μια καλη κουβεντα?
εχω μαθει να επιβιωνω απο καταστασεις τετοιες και να μη δινω ιδιαιτερη σημασια αλλα καποια πραγματα τα κουβαλας παντα..

----------


## george1520

Μα φυσικά.. Εγώ έχω αυτή την ανάγκη. Αλλά δεν θα αφήσω την ζωή μου να χάνεται για να ακούσω κάτι που αυτοί δεν έχουν στο λεξιλόγιο τους. Είχα πάθει κρίση πανικού.. Δεν μπορούσα να αρθρωσω λέξη. Με έβλεπαν.. Και δεν ήξεραν τι να κάνουν. Πως να ξέρουν; ξέρουν τι σημαίνει νοιάζομαι? Αγαπώ? Προσφέρω?. Οπότε μην περιμένεις κάτι που δεν θα πάρεις. Δεν το έχεις και ανάγκη.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

αν ξαφνικα τους ηρθε εμπνευση να κανουν τους μαγκες επειδη πηραν το μυνημα απο τον αρχηγο τους η διαφορα ξερετε ποια ειναι οτι αν χρησιμοποιησω τις υπεραισθησεις μου θα αλαξω το κοσμο με τις ανακαλυψεις που θα κανω καταρχην οτιδηποτε εχει υποστει μεταλαξη ειναι μεταλαγμενο και οτηδηποτε υπαρχει πανω του αν λοιπον θελουν να κοντραριστουμε και οπου βγει ξερω πως θα παει το εργο στη συνεχεια θα *φωναζουν* ημαρτον... αντι γι αυτο που μου ελεγαν

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

υπαρχουν και καπιες αναλυσεις για ολα αυτα που προσπαθουν να κρυψουν και να εξαφανισουν απ το ιντερνετ τοσο καιρο τωρα που προσπαθουν να ολοκληρωσουν την ηλεκτρονικη διακυβερνηση και αν αρχισω να μιλαω θα τα μαθουν *ολοι* και ολες καθως και οσοι βρισκονται γυρω μου γιατι δεν ειναι μονο το ιντερνετ ειναι και τα σημεια που *πηγαινοερχομαι* αν νομιζουν οτι θα κρατησω κλειστο το στωμα μου δε προκειται να ανεχτω το θρασος τους να εμφανιζονται απ το πουθενα και να κανουν τους μαγκες και να μου κολανε ξερω και εγω να κανω μαγκες.και αν θελουν να αναλυσω τα λειτουργηκα συστηματα που τα εχουν κανει ετσι οστε να τα κανουν οτι θελουν υπαρχουν κατεβατα στο ιντερνετ αν θελει καπιος να ψαξει μπορω να το αποδειξω ποσο ιδρωνουν καθημερινα για να μας κρατησουν ασφαλεις συμφωνα με το σοου που παιζουν ας βρους λοιπον τιπατα ασχετους απο ηλεκτρονικα για να τους δουλευουν αγριως
δε φοβαμαι να κοντραριστω μονο που ως τωρα ολες οι κοντρες εγκαταληφθηκαν απ την αλλη πλευρα

----------


## elisabet

> Ειναι κάπως περίεργη φάση. Μεγάλωσα δείχνοντας σε όλους ότι είμαι σκληρός και δυνατός. Ότι μπορώ μόνος μου και δεν χρειάζομαι κανένα.. Απλά για μια φορά στην ζωή μου κατέβασα την μάσκα που φοράω και είπα να είμαι ο εαυτός μου.. Και προφανώς αυτό δεν άρεσε.. Όταν είσαι ευάλωτος είσαι και εύκολος στόχος. Όταν μιλάς για αδυναμίες περνάς το μήνυμα ότι είσαι αδύναμος. Όσο ήμουν ο σκληρός και απολυτος δεν μπορούσε κανένας να με στεναχωρησει. Ή μάλλον δεν με επηρέαζε τόσο. Είπα να είμαι αληθινός. Να μην είμαι ο καραγκιόζης που δείχνω σε όλους γιατί ένιωσα πως και αυτός ο άνθρωπος ζει ότι και εγώ. Μπορεί να καταλάβει..
> 
> Όσο αφορά το κομμάτι αν πρέπει να μιλάς.. Κάποτε όχι. Κάποτε και η σιωπή κάνει ζημιά. Αλλά όταν πρέπει να μιλήσεις, να μιλας με το κατάλληλο ύφος. Το ύφος παίζει τον σημαντικό ρόλο. Όταν με πληγώνουν γίνομαι σκληρός και απολυτος.. Λέω αλήθειες αλλά με άσχημο τρόπο. Όχι βρισιές απλα σκληρά. Ειδικά όταν φερθω στον άλλο καλά και με πληγώσει.. Είναι σαν και μου ξύνει μια πληγή που είναι χρονιά ανοιχτή.. Και αντιδραω.


Περιγράφεις την ιστορία της ζωής μου. Κι εγώ κάπως έτσι ήμουν. Έμαθα να μην ζητάω τίποτα και να είμαι δυνατή και να τα καταφέρνω πάντα μόνη μου. Δύσκολο φορτίο.
Καλά έκανες και κατέβασες την μάσκα κι ας αποδείχθηκε πως το εκμεταλλεύτηκαν. Θα βρεθούν πολλοί που την ευαλωτότητα σου θα κοιτάξουν να την κάνουν δύναμη δικιά τους αλλά μην τσιμπήσεις. Θα βρεθούν κι αυτοί που θα την εκτιμήσουν και θα την προσέξουν και κυρίως εσύ θα είσαι πιο κοντά στον εαυτό σου και θα νιώθεις καλύτερα.

----------


## george1520

> Περιγράφεις την ιστορία της ζωής μου. Κι εγώ κάπως έτσι ήμουν. Έμαθα να μην ζητάω τίποτα και να είμαι δυνατή και να τα καταφέρνω πάντα μόνη μου. Δύσκολο φορτίο.
> Καλά έκανες και κατέβασες την μάσκα κι ας αποδείχθηκε πως το εκμεταλλεύτηκαν. Θα βρεθούν πολλοί που την ευαλωτότητα σου θα κοιτάξουν να την κάνουν δύναμη δικιά τους αλλά μην τσιμπήσεις. Θα βρεθούν κι αυτοί που θα την εκτιμήσουν και θα την προσέξουν και κυρίως εσύ θα είσαι πιο κοντά στον εαυτό σου και θα νιώθεις καλύτερα.


Δεν νομίζω να μπορέσει κάποιος να εκμεταλευτει την αδυναμία μου. Θεωρώ πως είμαι αρκετά έξυπνος και όταν δω ότι ο άλλος αντί να εκτιμήσει αυτό που είμαι το εκμεταλλευται φεύγω. Δεν είμαι έτοιμος όμως να βγω στην κοινωνία με τον χαρακτήρα που έχω. Θεωρώ ότι είμαι αρκετά ευαίσθητος και θα πληγωνομαι εύκολα. Ακομη και οι γυναίκες προτιμούν τον σκληρό άντρα.

----------


## elisabet

> Δεν νομίζω να μπορέσει κάποιος να εκμεταλευτει την αδυναμία μου. Θεωρώ πως είμαι αρκετά έξυπνος και όταν δω ότι ο άλλος αντί να εκτιμήσει αυτό που είμαι το εκμεταλλευται φεύγω. Δεν είμαι έτοιμος όμως να βγω στην κοινωνία με τον χαρακτήρα που έχω. Θεωρώ ότι είμαι αρκετά ευαίσθητος και θα πληγωνομαι εύκολα. Ακομη και οι γυναίκες προτιμούν τον σκληρό άντρα.


Κάποια στιγμή συζητούσα με τον ψυχολόγο μου αυτό το θέμα που λέμε τώρα, διαμαρτυρόμουν ότι δεν μπορώ να ξεφορτωθώ αυτή τη μάσκα της δυνατής σε όλες τις εκφάνσεις την ζωής μου και μου έλεγε πως δεν χρειάζεται να το κάνω με όλους. ΜΟυ εξηγούσε πως όλοι οι άνθρωποι έχουμε ένα "περίβλημα" ας πούμε. Όσο πιο μαλακό είναι το μέσα, τόσο πιο σκληρό το περίβλημα για να προστατεύσει το μέσα.

Πλέον επιλέγω το μέσα να το δείχνω μόνο εκεί που θέλω κι όχι γενικά. Δεν χρειάζεται να βγεις στην κοινωνία δηλαδή όπως λες και να πεις κοιτάξτε αυτός είμαι διατυμπανίζοντας τις αδυναμίες σου. Μπορείς να είσαι αυτός που είσαι με τους ανθρώπους που επιλέγεις εσύ

----------


## george1520

> Κάποια στιγμή συζητούσα με τον ψυχολόγο μου αυτό το θέμα που λέμε τώρα, διαμαρτυρόμουν ότι δεν μπορώ να ξεφορτωθώ αυτή τη μάσκα της δυνατής σε όλες τις εκφάνσεις την ζωής μου και μου έλεγε πως δεν χρειάζεται να το κάνω με όλους. ΜΟυ εξηγούσε πως όλοι οι άνθρωποι έχουμε ένα "περίβλημα" ας πούμε. Όσο πιο μαλακό είναι το μέσα, τόσο πιο σκληρό το περίβλημα για να προστατεύσει το μέσα.
> 
> Πλέον επιλέγω το μέσα να το δείχνω μόνο εκεί που θέλω κι όχι γενικά. Δεν χρειάζεται να βγεις στην κοινωνία δηλαδή όπως λες και να πεις κοιτάξτε αυτός είμαι διατυμπανίζοντας τις αδυναμίες σου. Μπορείς να είσαι αυτός που είσαι με τους ανθρώπους που επιλέγεις εσύ


Μόνο που με την ψυχοθεραπεία μαλακωσα.. Αυτό βλέπω. Της λέω δεν θέλω να είμαι έτσι. Θέλω να είμαι σκληρός. Και μου λέει θα γίνεις δυνατός τώρα.. Όταν μεγαλώνεις με μια μάνα που κάθε φορά που της έδειχνες μια αδυναμία σου αυτή την πατούσε από πάνω πως μπορείς να την δείξεις οπουδήποτε αλλού;

----------


## elisabet

> Μόνο που με την ψυχοθεραπεία μαλακωσα.. Αυτό βλέπω. Της λέω δεν θέλω να είμαι έτσι. Θέλω να είμαι σκληρός. Και μου λέει θα γίνεις δυνατός τώρα.. Όταν μεγαλώνεις με μια μάνα που κάθε φορά που της έδειχνες μια αδυναμία σου αυτή την πατούσε από πάνω πως μπορείς να την δείξεις οπουδήποτε αλλού;


Δεν μαλάκωσες george, βρίσκεσαι πιο κοντά στον εαυτό σου απλά. Η μάσκα αυτή όπως θα ξέρεις, είναι μια άμυνα που ανέπτυξες για τους α β λόγους. Μέσω της ψυχοθεραπείας θα μάθεις πως δεν χρειάζεται να κουβαλάς αυτή τη μάσκα παντού και σε όλους τους τομείς της ζωής σου γιατί θα μάθεις να διαχειρίζεσαι καλύτερα αυτό που φοβάσαι στην ουσία, την απόρριψη, τα αρνητικά συναισθήματα κτλ.

Κι αυτό το περιστατικό που λες, ήταν ένα πρώτο μάθημα. Έτσι θα μάθεις σιγά σιγά πως βγάζοντας την μάσκα σε κάποιους ανθρώπους δεν κινδυνεύεις τόσο πολύ όσο νόμιζες γιατί μπορείς να διαχειριστείς τις συνέπειες.

Δεν ένιωσες καλύτερα όταν ανοίχτηκες σε έναν άνθρωπο και έδειξες τις αδυναμίες σου; Ασχετως αποτελέσματος.

----------


## george1520

Θεωρώ ότι οι άνθρωποι που θα ξεκλειδώσουν εμάς (και είμαστε πολλοί) είναι τυχεροί. Έχουν να πάρουν πολλα.. Απλά το θέμα είναι αν αυτοί οι άνθρωποι είναι ικανοί να το καταλάβουν και να το εκτιμήσουν..

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

αυτο που δε σας ειπαν και εκρυψαν ειναι οτι ο Χριστος μολις ειδε τους ελληνες ειπε ηρθε η ωρα να δοξαστει ο υιος του θεου

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ειμαι μαλον ο μονος που εχει παρατηρισει οτι κατα διαστηματα βλεπω καποια ζωα να κοιμουνται ενω αυτο το εκαναν μονο το καλοκαιρι αλλα αναρωτιεμαι τι τους φερνει υπνο το καλοκαιρι η ζεστη... μαλον συμβαινει κατι που δεν αντιλαμβανομαστε..

----------


## ioannis2

> Θεωρώ ότι οι άνθρωποι που θα ξεκλειδώσουν εμάς (και είμαστε πολλοί) είναι τυχεροί. Έχουν να πάρουν πολλα.. Απλά το θέμα είναι αν αυτοί οι άνθρωποι είναι ικανοί να το καταλάβουν και να το εκτιμήσουν..


Αν κατάλαβα καλά τι θες να πεις ....
Αν είσαι κλειστός χαρακτήρας σπάνια θα βρεθεί άτομο να σε ξεκλειδώσει, σχεδόν όλοι απλά θα σε προσπεράσουν, διότι σου λείπει η ικανότητα να πάρεις την πρωτοβουλία, μάλλον να βρεις τις επικοινωνιακές διόδους να αγγίξεις τη σκέψη του άλλου και να της δώσεις από το πλούσιο δικό σου είναι. Συχνό χαρακτηριστικό του κλειστού είναι η χαμηλή αυτοπεποίθηση. Άρα ακόμα κι αν θα βρισκε αυτές τις διόδους δεν θα το επιχειρήσει με το που ανακάλυψε τη διαφορά χαρακτήρων και ότι ο άλλος εκπέμπει σε άλλες συχνότητες επικοινωνίας. 

Δυστυχώς γνώρισμα του κλειστού είναι η ικανότητα του να εκφραστεί μόνο άμα βρεθεί με άτομα τα οποία διαπιστώνει ότι εκπέμπουν στην ίδια συχνότητα μαζί του. Συνήθως αυτα τα άτομα είναι τα πολύ εξωστρεφή, αυτά που είναι δημοφιλή με τα οποία σχετίζονται όλοι. Άρα ελάχιστες είναι οι φορές που θα σου δώσουν αυτα τα άτομα την ευκαιρία ως εσωστρεφή. Όμως, θα πρέπει να έχεις αυτό που είπες, να έχεις πάρα πολλά να δώσεις. Αν έχεις να δώσεις τότε, συνήθως θα κερδίσεις την αγάπη και την εκτίμηση τους αν και ο χρόνος και η σημασία που θα σου αφιερώνουν λόγω των πολλών τους συναναστροφών θα είναι ελάχιστος.

----------


## ioannis2

> ειμαι μαλον ο μονος που εχει παρατηρισει οτι κατα διαστηματα βλεπω καποια ζωα να κοιμουνται ενω αυτο το εκαναν μονο το καλοκαιρι αλλα αναρωτιεμαι τι τους φερνει υπνο το καλοκαιρι η ζεστη... μαλον συμβαινει κατι που δεν αντιλαμβανομαστε..


Το ζώα εχουν μεσα τους απέραντη γαλήνη την οποία τους καταστρέφει ο άνθρωπος. Δεν ξέρω αν η υπνηλία τους το καλοκαιρι οφείλεται κάπου αλλού. Πάντως ξέρω πως έχουν ιδιαίτερη προαίσθηση, ιδίως κάποια ζωα, στα κλιματικά φαινόμενα και τις καταστροφές, αν η υπνηλία σχετίζεται μ αυτό.

----------


## ioannis2

Άσχημο πράγμα μέσα σου να θες να ξεσπάσεις έντονα και να βιώνεις αυτό το έντονα στη σκέψη σου ως παραστάσεις, και να μην μπορείς να το εκδηλώσεις άμα βρεθείς εκεί που αρμόζει ή εκεί που αφορά το ξέσπασμα. Ο άλλος που σε βλέπει νομίζει ότι είσαι συγκαταβατικός κι άρα η σκέψη σου δεν έχει ένταση ή ότι δεν μπορείς σαν χαρακτήρας να σκεφτείς κι άρα να κάνεις ένα εντονο ξεσπασμα. 
Άμα κάπου "έχασες μάχη" ή "δέχτηκες προσβολή", αυτό μέσα σου γράφεται ως ψυχολογικό κι όποτε βρεθείς μπρος στο ίδιο άτομο ή κατάσταση εκεί που θα πρεπε να σαι σε ετοιμότητα για τέτοιο έντονο ξέσπασμα απλά αγωνίζεσαι να προσαρμόσεις τη συμπεριφορά σου κατά τρόπο που να μην δείχνει φόβο αλλά δυναμισμό κι αυτοπεποίθηση. 
Αυτός που προσβάλλει, που επιτίθεται θυμάται τι έκανε ή απλα ή έντονη θύμιση είναι μόνο στο θύμα?

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ξερω τι βρισκετε πισω απ το προσωπειο των ανθρωπων που ηρθα σε κοντρα μαζι τους αφου ειναι νοσταλγοι της χουντας και δε με ξεγελανε οσα δειχνουν

οσο η εποχη αυτη τραβαει στα ακρα τους ανθρωπους θα εμφανιστουν σωσιες μου που θα παρουν τη κατασταση στα χερια τους και δε θα τους σταματησει τιποτα και θα αναδειξουν τη πραγματικη φυση της χωρας αυτης οτι ειναι μια χωρα ευλογημενη με φως γιατι ακομα δεν εχουν δει το αποτελεσμα της αλαγης που υπεστη η γη γιατι δε πιασαμε τα ακρα ακομα ουτε αρχισε η κοντρα αναμεσα στους καλους και τους κακους απλως κανουμε διαγωνισμο ποιος θα πει τη καλυτερη ατακα

τωρα ειναι πολυ αργα ο κοσμος αλαξε και το αποτελεσμα γυρισμο δεν εχει αρα οτι και αν κανουν οτι και αν πουν οτι και αν λογοκρινουν ειναι τσαμπα κοπος οταν ειχαν ακομα περιθοριο δε μπορεσαν να με σταματησουν αρα φυσικα και τα καταφερα απλα τωρα κανουν σοου εντυποσιασμου για να μη φανει η ητα τους.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ως τωρα ακομα δεν καταλαβα απο που εχουν συμπερανει οτι ο θεος ειναι μονο αγαπη σε πολα σημεια καταφερετε με οργη εναντιων των απιστων οπως πχ με τη κιβωτο του νοε και την αποκαλυψη που μιλα ξεκαθαρα γι αυτο οσοι εχουν το χαραγμα του θηριου θα πιουν απο το ποτηρι του* θυμου* του θεου λεει θα αναρωτιεστε πχ γιατι ο Χριστος ηταν τοσο καλος ας προσεξουμε καλυτερα καπιες λεπτομερειες απο την αρχικη σταυρωση τους εδωσε υποσχεση οτι θα επιστρεψει για να τους ανεβασει στους ουρανους ενω προσεξτε τους ειπε οτι πρεπει να ακολουθησουν και αυτοι το ιδιο δρομο με αυτον γιατι αραγε γιατι ΗΞΕΡΕ οτι ολοι ειμαστε παγιδευμενοι στο χοροχρονο στο ματριξ οπου το Α οδηγει στο Β και το συχωρα τους θεε μου που ελεγε στους φαρισαιους θα καταληξει σε εκφραση οργης οταν επιστρεψει σε αλλα σημεια τον βλεπουμε να σπαει κουμπαραδες με λεφτα λεγοντας μη συγκεντρωνετε πλουτη εδω αλλα στους ουρανους υπονοοντας οτι το ενα οδηγει στο αλλο σε αλλα σημεια λεει οτι οι τελευταιοι θα βγουν πρωτοι
και τελος λεει οτι θα γινει πνευμα κακο για οσους εχουν το χαραγμα γιατι με το τροπο αυτο διχνουν οτι ειναι αμετανοητοι

τωρα αν δε το εχουν καταλαβει ο Χριστος πολες φορες μιλαγε για την αιωνια ζωη γιατι σε πολα σημεια δεν ηθελε να βλεπει το θεμα αρνητικα και ειχα μια ταση ονειροπωλησης σε οτι ελεγε οπως οτι σε αυτη δε θα υπαρχει θλιψη και μνησικακια και το οτι οσοι συναντηθουν εκει και ηταν εχθροι θα ξεχασουν την εχθρα τους αυτο ενοουσε και αυτο ισχυει για ολες τις αδελφοτητες οτι και εχθροι συνεργαζονται σε αυτες

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Το ζώα εχουν μεσα τους απέραντη γαλήνη την οποία τους καταστρέφει ο άνθρωπος. Δεν ξέρω αν η υπνηλία τους το καλοκαιρι οφείλεται κάπου αλλού. Πάντως ξέρω πως έχουν ιδιαίτερη προαίσθηση, ιδίως κάποια ζωα, στα κλιματικά φαινόμενα και τις καταστροφές, αν η υπνηλία σχετίζεται μ αυτό.


 δε ξερω πως το συμπερανες αυτο με τη γαληνη εγω βλεπω οτι οταν συναντιουνται κανουν σαν θηρια που ενα θελει να φαει το αλλο πχ εβλεπα δυο γατες που παλευαν και οταν με ειδαν σταματησαν επειδη της κοιταγα και συνηθως κρυβονται κατω απ τα αμαξια για να μη της βλεπουν να παλευουν ισως απο ενστικτο φορουν τη μασκα οταν βλεπουν ενα γιγαντα γι αυτες γιατι φοβουνται

επισης δε ξερω αν το εχεις προσεξει οτι η φωνη της γατας φαινετε τελειως διαφορετικη οταν μιλα στους ανθρωπους και οταν μιλα σε αλλες γατες μιαζει σα να γνωριζει πως θα γινει αρεστη στον ανθρωπο

οστοσο βλεπω και αλλες γατες απο πολυκατοικιες οπως μια που καθοταν στο παγκακι διπλα μου που βγηκε περιπατο που ειναι τετραπαχες και φαινονται ησυχες αλλα νομιζω οτι απ τη πολυ μασα ειναι στο κοσμο τους.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

τοσο καιρο τωρα τους βλεπω και τους ξαναβλεπω να νομιζουν οτι θα τη στησουν σε καπιον με υπεραισθησεις και δεν εχουν καταλαβει ακομα πως οτι κανουν οχι μονο το βλεπω αλλα ξερω και πιος το υποκινει που νομιζει οτι βρισκεται στο παρασκηνιο ενω ξερω πολυ καλα ποιος ειναι μετα λοιπον απο ολες αυτες τις προσπαθειες που εκαναν που ΝΟΜΙΖΑΝ απλως οτι δεν της εβλεπα ενω φαινοντουσαν ΑΠΟ ΧΙΛΙΟΜΕΤΡΑ με το ελαχιστο μυαλο που τους εχει απομεινει το μονο που πετυχαν ειναι να χασουν τοσα χρονια απ τη ζωη τους ενω εγω αμετακινητος στον ιδιο ακριβως ΧΑΒΑ και αυτοι με διαλυμενο νευρικο συστημα

εχω ομως και κατι ακομα που δεν του το εχω πει ακομα για να τους αποδειξω το ποσο ..... ειναι αλλα και πως δεν υπαρχει πιθανοτητα με τιποτα να αλαξω χαβα αφου η ηλικια που εχει καπιος ειναι θεωρητικη συμφωνα με τους κανωνες ματριξ που ζουμε και δεν εχει ουδεμια σχεση με το αληθινο πνευμα που κουβαλαμε μεσα μας αφου ειναι ενα ΨΕΥΤΙΚΟ ροουχο που απλως μας περιβαλει σα να ειναι ο ταφος της αληθειας και το αληθινο πνευμα που δεν βλεπουμε τιποτα απο αυτο σε αυτη τη ψευτικη ζωη ματριξ βρισκετε φυλακισμενο μεσα μας κλεισμενο σε ενα ψευτικο σωμα που με τα χρονια αν το εχετε προσεξει παιρνει μια οψη ταριχευσης

αρα συμπερασματικα Η ΔΥΝΑΜΗ τους ειναι το ματριξ η ψευτοεξουσια που τους δινει και οι μυθοπλασιες που δημιουργει ομως θα τους υπενθυμισω τη φραση που ειχε πει ο Χριστος για να τους αποδειξω οτι ειναι ΓΙΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΤΙΚΑ μακαριοι οσοι τους φορτωσουν με ψευτικες κατηγοριες γιατι θα ονομαστουν ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΘΕΟΥ 

αν μετα απ αυτο δεν εχουν γινει τα νευρα τους κροσια να μου κοπει ξερετε τι ομως μη λενε οτι δε τους προηδοποιησα ας κατσουν στις μυθοπλασιες τους να φτιαχνουν οραματα οτι εχουν εξουσια επειδη βλεπουν το κοσμο με παραμορφωτικους φακους συμφωνα με τον αρχοντα του κοσμου αυτου που ειναι ενα χαμενο χαρτι στη πραγματικοτητα

----------


## ioannis2

Οι γάτες είναι συμφεροντολόγες κι 'εξυπνες. Γι αυτό συμπεριφέρονται όπως περιέγραψες. 
Σπάνιο να βρεις γάτα που να σε αγαπάει. Αυτές είναι συνήθως οι παιχνιδιάρες.
Μίλησα για γαλήνη στα ζώα, αλλά φαίνεται πως ξέχασα τα ζωώδη ένστικτα.

Άμα κατάφερες να τους διαλύσεις εσύ το νευρικό σύστημα παρά το ότι αυτοί σου έκανα πόλεμο νεύρων μπράβο σου.
Όλοι φοράμε προσωπείο για να αφήνουμε έξωθεν καλή μαρτυρία, ιδίως εμείς που λέμε πως έχουμε θέματα ψυχολογίας. Οι άλλοι είναι απλά υποκριτές.
Όταν σας ονειδήσουν και σας διώξουν ψευδόμενοι, λέει, θα είστε ευτυχισμένοι, δλδ όπως λες θα ονομαστείτε παιδια του Θεού.

----------


## Κύκνος

Κάνετε λάθος, εγώ έχω μεγαλώσει με γάτες από μικρό κοριτσάκι κι έχω πάρει πολλή αγάπη απ' αυτές κι όσες έχουν πεθάνει μου λείπουν... Τέσσερις γάτες είχα στο σπίτι μου και τώρα έχω δύο, κάτι ξέρω...

----------


## ioannis2

> Κάνετε λάθος, εγώ έχω μεγαλώσει με γάτες από μικρό κοριτσάκι κι έχω πάρει πολλή αγάπη απ' αυτές κι όσες έχουν πεθάνει μου λείπουν... Τέσσερις γάτες είχα στο σπίτι μου και τώρα έχω δύο, κάτι ξέρω...


ισως επειδή θέλουν πολλή φαί και δε σε αμολάνε μέχρι να χορτάσου...αυτό με προβλημάτισε. όμως για να τρίβονται πανω μου και να κουνανε την ουρα όποτε με δουν σημαίνε νιώθουν κάτι για μένα

----------


## haritini86

> Κάνετε λάθος, εγώ έχω μεγαλώσει με γάτες από μικρό κοριτσάκι κι έχω πάρει πολλή αγάπη απ' αυτές κι όσες έχουν πεθάνει μου λείπουν... Τέσσερις γάτες είχα στο σπίτι μου και τώρα έχω δύο, κάτι ξέρω...


καλημερα

μια ερωτηση αν γνωριζεις 

εχω μια γατα γυρω στα 10χρ και εχει λιγες μερες κανει σαν βηξιμο με κλειστο το στομα τεντωνει λαιμο και στο τελος σαν να κανει εμετο αλλα δεν βγαζει τπτ 

εχεις ιδεα τι μπορει να ειναι;

την πηγα στον κτηνιατριο δεν βρηκε τπτ και μου εδωσε μια αλοιφη να την βαζω στο στομα να της βγαινουν πιο ευκολα οι τριχες απο το στομαχι μου ειπε

δεν ξερω φοβαμαι γιατι ειναι μεγαλη σε ηλικια και μηπως δεν ειναι καλο αυτο με την εννοια οτι θα μας αφησει και στεναχωριομαστε

----------


## ioannis2

Απλά δεν καταλαβαίνω πως κάποιοι ασχολούνται με πολλά και τα καταφέρνουν καλά σε όλα και πετυχαίνουν πολλά...

----------


## Κύκνος

> ισως επειδή θέλουν πολλή φαί και δε σε αμολάνε μέχρι να χορτάσου...αυτό με προβλημάτισε. όμως για να τρίβονται πανω μου και να κουνανε την ουρα όποτε με δουν σημαίνε νιώθουν κάτι για μένα


Ναι, όταν η γάτα το κάνει αυτό δείχνει ότι διακατέχεται από φιλικά αισθήματα κι ότι σε θεωρεί δικό της άνθρωπο γι' αυτό τρίβεται πάνω σου για ν' αφήσει τη μυρωδιά της...

----------


## Κύκνος

> καλημερα
> 
> μια ερωτηση αν γνωριζεις 
> 
> εχω μια γατα γυρω στα 10χρ και εχει λιγες μερες κανει σαν βηξιμο με κλειστο το στομα τεντωνει λαιμο και στο τελος σαν να κανει εμετο αλλα δεν βγαζει τπτ 
> 
> εχεις ιδεα τι μπορει να ειναι;
> 
> την πηγα στον κτηνιατριο δεν βρηκε τπτ και μου εδωσε μια αλοιφη να την βαζω στο στομα να της βγαινουν πιο ευκολα οι τριχες απο το στομαχι μου ειπε
> ...


Καλημέρα!

Μάλλον δεν είναι κάτι σοβαρό κι έχει δίκιο ο κτηνίατρος αλλά το ιδανικό θα ήταν επειδή είναι λίγο μεγάλη να της κάνεις μια πλήρη αιματολογική εξέταση (και βιοχημικές εξετάσεις αίματος δηλαδή) ώστε να δεις αν έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα... Με τέτοιες εξετάσεις βρήκα εγώ αρρώστιες στα δικά μου γατιά που είχα παλιά και με την κατάλληλη θεραπεία παρατάθηκε η ζωή τους... Το πιο μικρό έφυγε στα 13 και το πιο μεγάλο στα 20 χρόνια...
Εύχομαι καλά αποτελέσματα!

----------


## ioannis2

Πάντα λέω ότι όποιος έχει καλές σχέσεις με τα ζώα έχει καλες σχέσεις και με τους ανθρώπους.

Τέλος πάντων...Άλλο τώρα.... όσο μεγαλώνει ο άνθρωπος τόσο περισσότερο καταλαβαίνει την αξία της προσωπικής ζωής, ιδίως αν δεν νιώθει και πολύ ικανοποιημένος απ αυτα που πέτυχε ή έκανε στους υπόλοιπους τομείς της ζωής του. Η προσωπική ζωή ως μια κατάσταση την οποία εφτιαξε γίνεται χώρος καταφυγής του. Καταλαβαίνει την αξία αλλά και τις δυσκολίες της οικογένειας. Βλέπει τη διαφορά στο πως προχώρησαν οι άλλοι με το να βλέπει να έχουν παιδιά ενώ από τις άλλες πλευρές της ζωής ίσως να ναι στην ίδια μ αυτον κατάσταση ίσως και σε καλύτερη.

----------


## Eagle guy

> Πάντα λέω ότι όποιος έχει καλές σχέσεις με τα ζώα έχει καλες σχέσεις και με τους ανθρώπους.
> 
> Τέλος πάντων...Άλλο τώρα.... όσο μεγαλώνει ο άνθρωπος τόσο περισσότερο καταλαβαίνει την αξία της προσωπικής ζωής, ιδίως αν δεν νιώθει και πολύ ικανοποιημένος απ αυτα που πέτυχε ή έκανε στους υπόλοιπους τομείς της ζωής του. Η προσωπική ζωή ως μια κατάσταση την οποία εφτιαξε γίνεται χώρος καταφυγής του. Καταλαβαίνει την αξία αλλά και τις δυσκολίες της οικογένειας. Βλέπει τη διαφορά στο πως προχώρησαν οι άλλοι με το να βλέπει να έχουν παιδιά ενώ από τις άλλες πλευρές της ζωής ίσως να ναι στην ίδια μ αυτον κατάσταση ίσως και σε καλύτερη.


Διαφωνώ στο εξής, εγώ έχω πολύ καλές σχέσεις με γάτες αλλά όχι με ανθρώπους! Και γενικά οι εσωστρεφείς νιώθουν πιο άνετα με ζώα παρά με ανθρώπους.

----------


## aris45

εγω θα ηθελα να μη σκεφτομαι τιποτα....

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

> εγω θα ηθελα να μη σκεφτομαι τιποτα....


Συμφωνώ! Και εγώ θα ήθελα να μην σκέφτομαι τίποτα..

----------


## george1520

Εγώ θα ήθελα να μην νιώθω τίποτα...

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

Και εγώ. Άμα βρεις τον τρόπο, πες τον μας..

----------


## george1520

Κόψιμο κεφαλιού.. Μπαμ.. Ησυχάζεις από όλα.

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

Κάτι πιο εύκολο;;

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Τρόπος άμεσης εξάλειψης του άγχους υπάρχει?

----------


## george1520

Λένε πως αν ερωτευτείς σταματάς να αγχώνεσαι για ανούσια πράγματα.. Έτσι λένε.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

επειδη αυτη η εποχη αντιπροσωπευει το ιδιαιτερο και τη πνευματικη αφυπνηση οτι και να κανετε πρεπει να το συνδιαζετε απαραιτητα με το μυαλο σας σε αντιθετη περιπτωση θα νιωθετε οτι κατι σας λειπει πχ παλια μπορει να λεγαμε θα δοκιμασω αυτο να δω πως ειναι ενω στη σημερινη εποχη οτι κανεις σε χαρακτηριζει γι αυτο προσεξτε τις επιλογες που κανετε

----------


## ioannis2

> Λένε πως αν ερωτευτείς σταματάς να αγχώνεσαι για ανούσια πράγματα.. Έτσι λένε.


...Κι αγχώνεσαι αν θα πάνε καλά τα πράγματα με το άτομο του πόθου σου. ο έρωτας απλά επενεργεί ως στήριγμα σ αυτα τα άλλα, ανούσια ή μη που σε αγχώνουν.

----------


## george1520

> ...Κι αγχώνεσαι αν θα πάνε καλά τα πράγματα με το άτομο του πόθου σου. ο έρωτας απλά επενεργεί ως στήριγμα σ αυτα τα άλλα, ανούσια ή μη που σε αγχώνουν.


Απλά αρχίζεις και αγχώνεσαι για αλλά πράγματα. Θεωρώ γενικά πως δεν υπάρχει άνθρωπος που να μην αγχώνεται για κάτι. Σε μια εποχή που ο χρόνος κυλά τόσο γρήγορα και εμείς τρέχουμε να προλάβουμε τα πάντα και προσπαθούμε ταυτόχρονα να είμαστε τέλειοι.. Απλά ο έρωτας σου δίνει την δυνατότητα να φεύγεις λίγο από την πραγματικότητα.

----------


## ioannis2

Η ανταγωνιστικότητα είναι σαν ένστικτό. Πάει πακέτο με την υπερηφανεια, κι αυτη επίσης ένστικτο. Το αποτέλεσμα είναι ότι, παρα το ότι αντιλαμβανόμαστε πλήρως τη ματαιότητα του κόσμου αλλά και τις χαρές της ζωής που ναι δίπλα μας, ωστόσο δεν ξεκολλάμε απ αυτα τα δυο καρφιτσωμένα μαζί πάθη. Το χειρότερο είναι να μην κατορθώσαμε τίποτα και να χάσαμε και τις χαρές της ζωής. Η ανταγωνιστικότητα θέλει όρια, δηλαδή πρώτα να κατανοήσεις μέχρι που φτάνουν οι δυνάμεις σου για να μην σκοτώνεις άσκοπα το χρόνο σου με φρούδες ελπίδες.

----------


## ioannis2

> Απλά αρχίζεις και αγχώνεσαι για αλλά πράγματα. Θεωρώ γενικά πως δεν υπάρχει άνθρωπος που να μην αγχώνεται για κάτι. Σε μια εποχή που ο χρόνος κυλά τόσο γρήγορα και εμείς τρέχουμε να προλάβουμε τα πάντα και προσπαθούμε ταυτόχρονα να είμαστε τέλειοι.. Απλά ο έρωτας σου δίνει την δυνατότητα να φεύγεις λίγο από την πραγματικότητα.


..τη δυνατότητα να λες ότι επιτέλους πέτυχα κάτι (αν όντως βρήκε το άτομο του πόθου σου κι όχι απλα ένα συμβιβασμό ή ένα ενθουσιασμό) αλλά και να επενεργεί ως στήριγμα σ αυτα που είπα.

----------


## Ορέστης

Εκανε η μανουλα την παρεμβασουλα.

----------


## Σαλβαδόρ

> Εκανε η μανουλα την παρεμβασουλα.


Μια ιστορία διδακτική για την περίπτωση σου
http://nekthl.blogspot.com/2017/09/blog-post.html?m=1

----------


## Ορέστης

> Μια ιστορία διδακτική για την περίπτωση σου
> http://nekthl.blogspot.com/2017/09/blog-post.html?m=1


Σε ευχαριστω.

----------


## Ορέστης

Ξερει κανεις αν τα θεατρα εχουν ηχεια; Εχω χρονια να παω.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εμενα αυτο που με εκνευριζει ειναι οτι η ζωη αυτη ειναι τοσο αποκρυπτικη που μπορει να ξερεις καπιον χρονια και πρακτικα να μη τον ξερεις καθολου ειδικα οσοι συζουν οπως παιδια και γονεις δε γνωριζονται καν

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

δεν αντεχω με τιποτα τους υποκριτες που παριστανουν οτι ενδιαφερονται για τους αλλους ενω στη πραξη σπερνουν τη διχονοια παντου

----------


## elisabet

Σκέφτομαι πως οι εξετάσεις δεν έχουν τελειωμό. Βαρέθηκα τους γιατρούς.

----------


## Ορέστης

Πηγα σε μια εκθεση βιβλιου. Παω να ανοιξω την πορτα, μου φωναζει ένας τύπος από την γραμματεία στον κατω οροφο. Παω κάτω δεν υπήρχε έκθεση. Τελικά ήταν επάνω. Πείτε μου γιατί συνεβει αυτό.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

αυτη η εποχη οπως ελεγα θα ζητηθει απ τους ανθρωπους να αποδειξουν οτι εχουν μυαλο και μονο αυτοι που θα συνδιασουν μυαλο και γιατρους θα προκοψουν 

οσοι νομιζουν οτι με λεφτα θα λυσουν ολα τους τα προβληματα χωρις να σκεφτονται τι κανουν εχουν καταλαβει λαθος αλλιως ας βγαλουν ακρη αν μπορουν 

ο ανθρωπος που βοηθα ενω σπερνει στους γυρω του τη διχονοια ειναι υποκριτης γιατι δεν ενδιαφερετε για τον αλλο πραγματικα αλλα παριστανει το καλο νομιζοντας οτι θα ξεγελασει το θεο

αν ενδισαφερεσε πραγματι για ενα ανθρωπο το πρωτο πραγμα που σκεφτεσαι ειναι να μη τον εκνευριζεις αν θες να ισχυριστεις οτι θες το καλο του σε αντιθετη περιπτωση απλα σπερνεις δαιμονια μεσα του

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

πρωτη φορα βλεπω κυβερνηση που δε την ενδιαφερει τιποτα αλλο εκτος απ το να μου παει κοντρα χωρις να τη νιαζει αν αυριο δε θα μινει τιποτα απο αυτη ειναι κατι παραπανω απο σιγουρο οτι ο τροπος που χειριζετε τα πολιτικα θεματα θα προκαλεσει εξοφρενικες αντιδρασεις αφου το ιντερνετ ειδη ειναι γεματο τεραστια κατεβατα σχετικα με το θεμα αυτο
ο τσιπρας τουλαχιστον δε το επιχειρησε αυτο να τα βαλει με μια ομαδα ανθρωπων που αποτελουν μελη της κοινωνιας γιατι ηξερε τι θα περασει και τι οχι
το να προκαλει καπιος την οργη μια μεριδας κοσμου με αυτο το τροπο ειναι σαν αυτον που ακροβατει σε τεντωμενο σχοινι και δεν υπολογιζει αν αυριο υπαρχει στη πολιτικη

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

οστοσο ο τσιπρας δε διελυσε το κομα του...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

δε ξερω αν το εχεις καταλαβει οτι δε συνιθιζω να αλαζω γνωμες και δε προκειται να γινω σκλαβος του ματριξ μονο εγω θα αποφασισω τι θα με συγκινισει και ακομα ευχαριστω το θεο που μου ανοιξε τα ματια

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

σιγα σιγα δεν εχει οπιος με προσεγγιζει με κακες προθεσεις θα φωναζω οσο δυνατοτερα μπορω για να με ακουνε ολοι γυρω του

----------


## ioannis2

Με παίρνουν τηλέφωνο ή άμα βρεθώ κάπου μου μιλάνε με θετική διάθεση κι εγώ προκατειλημμένα σκέφτομαι αρνητικά, μέχρι που η κουβέντα τους να ανατρέψει τη διάθεση μου και να σκέφτομαι πόσο άδικο είχα που σκέφτηκα αρνητικά. 

Κι όμως η αρνητική αυτή προδιάθεση έχει να κάνει με προηγούμενες τους συμπεριφορές ή συμπεριφορές ατόμων ή καταστάσεων με τα οποία αυτοί σχετίζονται, έστω κι αν αυτό το αρνητικό ήταν απλά μια ελάχιστης εμβέλειας ασχημη συμπεριφορά ή απλά ήταν λόγια σε μια φυσική ροή των πραγμάτων. Αυτή η προκατάληψη είναι μια εμμονή, όχι αβάσιμη, που, κυρίως λόγω αδυναμίας μου στις αντιδράσεις και ευαισθησίας μου στο χαρακτήρα, άρχισε να χτίζεται μέσα μου χρόνια πριν και με την πάροδο του χρόνου ενδυναμώθηκε και πάλι όχι αβάσιμα.
Πόσο η αναμόχλευση αλλά και το κακό μέσα μας αποτρέπει ή περιορίζει το νου μας από το να κατευθυνθεί σε πράγματα που μας ωφελούν και μας προχωρούν μπροστα!

----------


## haritini86

να θες να πεις παρα πολλα σε ενα ατομο και να μην μπορεις να πνιγεσαι 

ενω μιλατε καθημερινα λετε νεα και οτι σας συμβαινει

δεν βρισκω θαρρος να τα πω

παλια τα ελεγα αλλα μου το εκοψε το ιδιο το ατομο

θελω να εκφραστω και φοβαμαι μην με κοψει 

πχ θελω να πω να παμε καμια βολτα σε καμια πολη(δεν μενουμε κοντα) και να αρχισει τις δικαιολογιες 

παλια αν ελεγα εστω αυτο το καναμε και αυριο αλλα πια δεν ξερω κολλαω πολυ 

με εκανε να νιωθω ετσι και αυτο με στεναχωρει 

και αλλα ποσα πολλα καλα εννοειται μονο δεν μου εκανε τπτ κακο ποτε θελω να πω αλλα κανω πισω 

και γενικα αυτο με στεναχωρει γιατι δεν θελω να αποκτησω τετοια συμπεριφορα με κανεναν δλδ να μην μπορω να πω αυτα που θελω σε οποιον θελω να τα πω

----------


## Xfactor

> πρωτη φορα βλεπω κυβερνηση που δε την ενδιαφερει τιποτα αλλο εκτος απ το να μου παει κοντρα χωρις να τη νιαζει αν αυριο δε θα μινει τιποτα απο αυτη ειναι κατι παραπανω απο σιγουρο οτι ο τροπος που χειριζετε τα πολιτικα θεματα θα προκαλεσει εξοφρενικες αντιδρασεις αφου το ιντερνετ ειδη ειναι γεματο τεραστια κατεβατα σχετικα με το θεμα αυτο
> ο τσιπρας τουλαχιστον δε το επιχειρησε αυτο να τα βαλει με μια ομαδα ανθρωπων που αποτελουν μελη της κοινωνιας γιατι ηξερε τι θα περασει και τι οχι
> το να προκαλει καπιος την οργη μια μεριδας κοσμου με αυτο το τροπο ειναι σαν αυτον που ακροβατει σε τεντωμενο σχοινι και δεν υπολογιζει αν αυριο υπαρχει στη πολιτικη


Ο τσιπρας εχει κανει τεραστια εγκληματα κατα των Ελληνων...Ας μην μιλησουμε καλυτερα....οχι οτι τα αλλα κομματα ειναι καλυτερα αλλα κλαιν.

----------


## ioannis2

Θα ήθελα να ξανακάνω παρέα με τους περιπτωσάρες από τους οποίους ξέκοψα νοουμένου ότι, θα ήταν τόσο ευχάριστοι και καλή παρέα όσο όταν τους σκέφτομαι σε θετικά ευχάριστα φανταστικά περιστατικά που δημιουργώ στη σκέψη μου τα οποία έχουν κάποια σχέση με κάποιες από τις στιγμές που περασα μαζί τους και εφόσον η ζωή μου θα ταν στάσιμη κατα πάσα πιθανότητα όπως είναι η ζωή τους τώρα και δεν θα χα επιθυμία να αλλάξω τη ζωή μου με αυτά που θεωρώ ως επιτυχία και νοουμένου ότι θα χαν την ειλικρίνεια, την καλή προαίρεση και την εκτίμηση σε μένα στον ελάχιστο βαθμό που θεωρώ για μένα αποδεκτή. Παρόλα αυτά, δεν νιώθω μοναξιά λόγω του ότι ξεκόψαμε.

----------


## boo

ποσο θα ηθελα να ημουν ιθαγενης..
πολλα προβληματα κι αυτοι δε λεω καθε μερα παλευουν για την επιβιωση αλλα ετσι ουτε εφοριες ρευαματα κρατος κλπ λειπουν..

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Ο τσιπρας εχει κανει τεραστια εγκληματα κατα των Ελληνων...Ας μην μιλησουμε καλυτερα....οχι οτι τα αλλα κομματα ειναι καλυτερα αλλα κλαιν.


τοσο καιρο νομιζαν οτι τους φοβομουν αλλα εγω πρεπει να φτασω στο απροχωρητο για να μιλησω οσο αυτο δε γινετε δε μιλαω

ο τσιπρας τουλαχιστον δε συμπεριφεροταν ετσι οτι προλαβω να πω τωρα και αυριο ας φτιαχνω σαντουιτς

τωρα που το πεπλο επεσε ειδα πραγματικα ποιοι ηταν αυτοι που νομιζα οτι ηξερα απλα σκεφτηκα οτι αρχικα ειχα δικιο και κακως μετανιωνα για οσα σκεφτομουν τους συμπεριφερθηκα με τον ιδιο ακριβως σεβασμο που μου διχνουν τοσα χρονια
 :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-v2R8HUi42k

----------


## ioannis2

> ποσο θα ηθελα να ημουν ιθαγενης..
> πολλα προβληματα κι αυτοι δε λεω καθε μερα παλευουν για την επιβιωση αλλα ετσι ουτε εφοριες ρευαματα κρατος κλπ λειπουν..


Αν μεταξύ τους υπάρχει αγάπη και ισότητα τότε είναι ευτυχισμένοι. Αλλιώς καλύτερα να μην είσαι μαζί τους.

----------


## ioannis2

Επειδή τότε άκουα κάποιους σαν κι εσένα βρε ψυχολόγε που μου λέγαν δεν κάνεις, θα πεινάσεις, κι έτσι ούτε καν δοκίμασα τις δυνάμεις μου. 

Πιο πριν αλλά και σήμερα οι κατά φαντασίαν παρέες μου ήταν, είτε αυτοί που με απέφευγαν παρότι σχεδόν τους παρακαλούσα ως όντας υγιείς για να με κάνουν παρέα είτε περιπτωσάρες επειδή έβρισκα κοντα τους ανακούφιση στον αρνητισμό που με είχε κυριεύσει. 

Αν δεν έχεις πλάτες, κάποιους δηλαδή στους οποίους συνεχεια θα μπορείς να ακουμπάς και κάποιους σε συνεχή βάση για να προστρέχεις για καθοδήγηση τότε θα πρέπει να έχεις μέσα σου τεράστιες δυνάμεις για να σταθείς από μόνος στα πόδια, να διαλύσεις τον αρνητισμό και να προχωρήσεις. 

Είναι πολύ άσχημο πράγμα να βιώνεις παραγνώριση, έλλειψη κατάλληλων ανθρώπων κοντά σου, κι αποφυγή, διότι ρίχνει τη ψυχολογία σου κι αν είναι ήδη πεσμένη βαθαίνει περισσότερο το πέσιμο. Αντίβαρο είναι μόνο το να έχεις επιτυχίες σε άλλους τομείς της ζωής, πχ σπουδές, επαγγελματικά και οικογένεια, οπότε ούτε που σε απασχολεί η έλλειψη τους.

Κάθε πράγμα έχει τον κατάλληλο καιρό του. Έχετε το νου σας στα παιδιά σας μην βλαφτούν, μην χάσουν την ψυχολογία τους όταν βρίσκονται σε κρίσιμες (από την πλέον καλή άποψη) συγκυρίες ζωής πχ για σπουδές και κατά τη διάρκεια τους, για επαγγελματικό ξεκίνημα, σε περίοδο γνωριμίας για σχέση κλπ σημαντικά κομμάτια της ζωής. Από όσο πιο νωρις, από βρέφη (!) επιτρέπετε να γεμίζει ο νους τους μόνο με θετικά, διότι τα εφόδια ζωής όλο και περισσότερο αποκτώνται σε όλο και πιο μικρή ηλικία.

----------


## favvel

Θέλω να είμαι ελεύθερη, αλλά ως προς τι έχει σημασία. Ως προς τα πάντα και προς πάσα κατεύθυνση.. 
Η ελευθερία όμως κατακτάται σιγά σιγά και ποτέ δεν θα την βρεις ή βιώσεις σε απόλυτο βαθμό..
Ξεκινάς από τα χαμηλά και ανεβαίνεις σιγά σιγά. Πας σχολείο, αποκτάς κάποια εφόδια για να μπορείς να σταθείς αργότερα στην κοινωνία σαν ανεξάρτητο μέλος, φεύγεις απ' το πατρικό σου, ανοίγεις δικό σου σπίτι, παντρεύεσαι, δουλεύεις και το καθετί θέλει το χρόνο του και να το δουλεύεις με υπομονή.. Και το καθετί που πετυχαίνεις πέρα από την ηθική ικανοποίηση ότι το κατάφερες, σου δίνει και ένα μπόνους ελευθερίας.. Γιατί όσο πετυχαίνεις πράγματα τόσο πιο πολύ ισχυροποιείσαι σαν άνθρωπος εσωτερικά..
Και απορώ με όλη αυτή την τάση που με έχει επηρεάσει αφάνταστα, δηλ του να αποσιωπούμαστε απ' το περιβάλλον, να στρεφόμαστε προς τα μέσα, προς το είναι μας, με μια διάθεση αυτοπαρατήρησης και εξερεύνησης του εαυτού, κατά πόσο όλο αυτό μας βοηθάει τελικά ή μας εκτροχιάζει απ' το σκοπό μας που είναι να θέτουμε συνέχεια στόχους ώστε να τείνουμε όλο και πιο πολύ μέσα από αυτούς να τελειοποιούμαστε..
Για κάποιο λόγο, ίσως κι επειδή με βόλευε, έχω απομυθοποιήσει τη διαδικασία της στοχοθεσίας και έχω μείνει έξω απ' τη ζωή και την κοινωνία..
Αρχικά το έκανα από επιλογή, τώρα πια η επιλογή αυτή με έχει εγκλωβίσει να μην μπορώ να λειτουργήσω φυσιολογικά σαν άνθρωπος..
Γιατί ουδέν μονιμότερον του προσωρινού.. Η ενδοσκόπησή μου ξεκίνησε με προσωρινό χαρακτήρα και έχει γίνει τρόπος ζωής πια..
Και που πλέον δεν είναι δημιουργική ασφαλώς, έχει περιοριστεί σε μια επωδό : " και τι κάνω εγώ εδώ πέρα, όλα είναι μάταια, ας περιμένω την ώρα που θα έρθει η ώρα μου να φύγω από εδώ.."
Για κάποιο λόγο βασανίζομαι ακόμα..
Η ψυχή μου δεν βρίσκει ησυχία σε καμία δραστηριότητα..
Αν είχα ανάγκη και δεν είχα να φάω το πιθανότερο δεν θα έψαχνα για δουλειά γιατί όσες φορές έχω ψάξει είμαι μια αποτυχία, το πιθανότερο θα έκανα μια άθλια ζωή στο δρόμο..
Δεν ξέρω γιατί έχω γίνει έτσι..
Τα χρόνια περνάνε και η σιωπή μέσα στο μυαλό μου και στη ζωή μου γίνεται τόσο εκκωφαντική καμιά φορά που παρακαλάω να γίνει κάτι να με ταράξει και ας είναι και κακό..
Είχα όνειρο να σπουδάσω, μέχρι που σταμάτησα να βρίσκω ενδιαφέρον και σε αυτό..
Δεν ξέρω τι απομένει.. 
Αν σε κάποιον δεν αρέσει το διάβασμα αλήθεια πόσο πολύ περιορίζει την οπτική του και ο εσωτερικός του κόσμος πόσο φτωχαίνει..
Αλλά πραγματικά δεν μπορώ πια..
Δεν μπορώ να διαβάσω και αυτό με θλίβει.. Πάντα έβρισκα νόημα στα βιβλία..
Φαίνεται κουράστηκα και πλέον δεν με ελκύουν..
Τα πάντα έχουν γίνει επιστήμη..
Αλλά τι άλλο μπορώ να κάνω?

----------


## ioannis2

favvel, πόσων χρονών είσαι βρε και χάθηκε το όνειρο σου να σπουδάσεις?

Δυστυχώς ανάμεσα στα "εφόδια" είναι κι ο τρόπος. Αν δεν τον έχεις δεν μπορείς να αξιοποιήσεις τα υπόλοιπα.

Όταν ημουν μικρός ο ένας διάβαζε πολύ, ο άλλος έγραφε συνθήματα στους τοίχους κι ο άλλος έπαιζε όλη μέρα μπάλα στην αλάνα. Ο δεύτερος προόδευσε διότι πήρε θέσεις κι αξιώματα, κι ο τρίτος τα κατάφερε επειδή τουδειξε ο μπαμπάς τρόπο. Ο πρώτος κατάφερε και μπήκε κάπου κι έμεινε στάσιμος. Αυτά τα χαρακτηριστικά παρδείγματα ζωής!

----------


## favvel

δεν θέλω να πω την ηλικία μου.. ίσως να την έχω αναφέρει παλιότερα εδώ.. είμαι αρκετά μεγάλη για να έχω μείνει στάσιμη στη ζωή μου και να μην έχω καταφέρει τίποτα..
Έχεις δίκιο.. Χρειάζεται τρόπος.. Εγώ ήμουν απ' τους μαθητές που μόνο διάβαζαν, δεν είχα άλλα ενδιαφέροντα.. είχα δώσει όλο μου το είναι και την ενέργειά μου μόνο στα μαθήματα.. μιας και φίλους δεν είχα..
Εκεί κάπου στη Β' προς Γ' λυκείου κλάταρα και απέκτησα μια ψυχολογία άρνησης που διατηρώ μέχρι σήμερα ύστερα από τόοοσα χρόνια, κι όμως..
Ο τρόπος μου λείπει είναι γεγονός.. Ήμουν πάντα μονοκόμματη, και χωρίς σύστημα, μόνο διάβαζα χωρίς τελειωμό.. Τα θετικά μαθήματα είχαν τελειωμό γιατί ήταν πιο συγκεκριμένα, στα θεωρητικά δε εκεί ήταν το χάος.. Παρόλα αυτά επειδή είμαι και ανάποδη γενικά με ενδιέφεραν τα θεωρητικά πιο πολύ και σε θεωρητική σχολή πέρασα την οποία δεν κατάφερα όχι να τελειώσω αλλά ούτε καν να αρχίσω παρά τις πάμπολλες προσπάθειές μου..
Δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω πραγματικά..
Έχω εγκλωβιστεί..
Δεν μπορώ να καταβάλλω προσπάθεια για κάτι.. Ούτε για το πιο απλό..Σαν να έχει πάθει βλάβη ο εγκέφαλος και δεν μπορεί να κουραστεί πια.. Επί πολλά χρόνια πάω κι έρχομαι γεμάτη απελπισία σε ένα σπίτι.. 
Δεν έχω κουράγιο πια ούτε να κάνω βήματα για να βοηθήσω τον εαυτό μου..
Πέρασε ο καιρός που το προσπαθούσα..
Με κούρασε ακόμα κι αυτό..

----------


## Ορέστης

Η οικογενεια μου ηταν η καταστροφη μου.

----------


## george1520

> Η οικογενεια μου ηταν η καταστροφη μου.


Αχ ρε Ορέστη... Πόσοι συμφωνούν μαζί σου! Το θέμα είναι εμείς σαν άνθρωποι να μην γίνουμε η καταστροφή κάποιου άλλου.. Να είμαστε καλύτεροι από τους γονείς μας.

----------


## Ορέστης

> Αχ ρε Ορέστη... Πόσοι συμφωνούν μαζί σου! Το θέμα είναι εμείς σαν άνθρωποι να μην γίνουμε η καταστροφή κάποιου άλλου.. Να είμαστε καλύτεροι από τους γονείς μας.


Δε θα κανω ποτε παιδια

----------


## george1520

Δεν μίλησα για παιδιά. Γενικά για ανθρώπους που συναντάμε.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

απο το γυμνασιο εως σημερα που περασαν πολα χρονια απο τοτε ενα εχω καταλαβει ποσο* μισω* τη λεξη ερωτας γιατι αυτο που εχω καταλαβει ειναι οτι οι γυναικες θελουν καπιον να μη δινει δεκαρα γι αυτες και αυτες να τον καψουρευονται ολο και περισσοτερο επειδη ειναι προγραματισμενες απ τον αρχοντα του κοσμου αυτου να κολησουν σε ενα ατομο
το εχω ξεκαθαρισει αλλα απο οτι φαινετε δεν εχω γινει κατανοητος δε προκειται να γινω σκλαβος σε κανενα ματριξ ουτε θα πεσω στα πατωματα για να βρω οτι να ναι οπως καπιοι νομιζαν για να βολευτω γιατι αν ενα πραγμα δεν ειναι ετσι οπως το θελω προτημω να ειμαι χωρις αυτο
αυτο που πραγματι θελω ειναι να μην εχω καμια σχεση με τη λεξη αυτη και εγω δεν ειμαι απο αυτους που αλαζουν γνωμες οτι δεν ανταποκρινεται σε ΟΤΙ ΛΕΩ το κανω μπαλακι και το αφηνω πισω μου

----------


## Ορέστης

Θελω να βγω και κατι μου λεει ειναι ματαιο. Θελω να ξεκινησω καποια πραγματα και κατι μου λεει ασε καλυτερα. Με εχει καλυψει μαυρο σκοταδι.

----------


## Ορέστης

Απο το πρωι η μανα μου ασχολειται μαζι μου. Βαζω ρουχα στο πλυντηριο, προσθετει κι αυτη. Αναβω θερμοσιφωνα, παει και τον κλςινει. Βγαινω στην βεραντα, ερχεται απο πισω.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

οι ανθρωποι του μελοντος θα ταυτιζονται σε τετοιο σημειο με τα πιστευω τους που θα συμφωνουν απολυτα αν και δε ξερω αν ειστε ετοιμοι για τη γνωση αυτη.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

τελευταια βλεπω καποιους εξω που κανουν φασαριες και μετα παριστανουν οτι με γνωριζουν και μπορει να καταλαβει καποιος γιατι 
θα αναλυω οτιδηποτε βλεπω εξω αν νομιζουν οτι θα το αφησω ασχολιαστο

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

απο οτι βλεπω τωρα που ο κοαμος αρχισε να εξαγριωνετε αρχισαν αμεσως οι προσφορες και επειδη συμφωνω και εγω με αυτο να δουμε ποιος εχει τη περισσοτερη δυναμη καντε τους αγριους αν τολματε και αν αυριο πστε στα γραφεια σας σφυριξτε μου *κανενας* δε τολμησε να τα βαλει με μια μεριδα του κοσμου και να την* εξαγριωσει* γιατι αν κοσμος εξεργερθει αυτοι θα φυγουν νυχτα απο κει και δε θα βρειτε εμενα μπροστα σας αυτο να το ξερετε αλλα τους ομοιους μου* ΠΟΥ ΠΡΙΝ ΓΕΝΝΗΘΩ* προσεξτε το αυτο που γραφω γιατι ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΕΓΩ αυτος που ορισε τα πραγματα αλλα ο ΘΕΟΣ η αποφασιστικοτητα και Η ΘΕΛΗΣΗ ΤΟΥΣ γραφτηκε στην ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ αρα εγω θα σπαω πλακα γελωντας βλεποντας τις φατσες σας οταν περνω απο διπλα σας

----------


## Ορέστης

Ειχα γραψει κατι τρολποστ στο γιουτουμπ με ψευδωνυμο. Μετα αλλαξα το ονομα στο gmai με το αληθινο μου. Νομιζα οτι στο γιουτουμπ θα συνεχισει να εμφανιζεται το ψευδωνυμο. Εκανα ομως λαθος. Αν τα ειδε κανεις θα εγινα ρεζιλι.

----------


## Ορέστης

Απο την Παρασκευη που μου ειπε κατι ασχημο η μανα μου τρωω ακαταπαυστα. Δε χωραω στα παντελονια.

----------


## Ορέστης

Ο αδερφος μου μού αγοραζει μερεντες και μαρμελαδες γιατι τα αλλα γλυκα που μου επαιρνε τα πεταγα, αλλα ξερει οτι δεν τολμαω να πεταξω ολοκληρο το βαζο.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Με το τέλος του Νοεμβρίου,εφυγε και το φθινόπωρο.
Είμαι ο μόνος που δεν του αρεσει αυτη η εποχή?

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

μεχρι τωρα ακομα δεν εχω καταλαβει με ποιο δικαιωμα εμφανιστηκαν καπιοι για να μου πουν τι θα κανω που θα παω και τι θα φορεσω με παντοτινο οπλο τους το ραδιο αρβυλα και αφου δε τους αρεσε οταν αδιαφορουσα γιατι νομιζαν οτι τους φοβομουν και εμφανιστκαν με ενα ψαρωτικο υψος που νομιζαν οτι εξαιτιας αυτου εγινα υπακουος θα πω ολη την αληθεια για οτι ετοιμαζουν και θα κανω τα παντα για να ενημερωσω οσο δυνατον περισσοτερους για να δουμε αν τους συμφερει που σταματησα να αδιαφορω οπως παλιοτερα και αν αναρωτιουνται τι θελω να αποδειξω ειναι οτι οσο περισσοτερο προσπαθουν να με αλαξουν τοσο χειροτερος θα γινομαι και θα γινω ακομα χειροτερος οσο μου πηγαινουν κοντρα οσπου τα νευρα τους θα γινουν αγνωριστα και να καταλαβουν τις ανοησιες που εκαναν τοσο χρονια οταν εκαναν τα παντα αγνωριστα μονο και μονο για να μου πανε κοντρα με αποτελεσμα ΜΗΔΕΝ

----------


## ioannis2

> δεν θέλω να πω την ηλικία μου.. ίσως να την έχω αναφέρει παλιότερα εδώ.. είμαι αρκετά μεγάλη για να έχω μείνει στάσιμη στη ζωή μου και να μην έχω καταφέρει τίποτα..
> Έχεις δίκιο.. Χρειάζεται τρόπος.. Εγώ ήμουν απ' τους μαθητές που μόνο διάβαζαν, δεν είχα άλλα ενδιαφέροντα.. είχα δώσει όλο μου το είναι και την ενέργειά μου μόνο στα μαθήματα.. μιας και φίλους δεν είχα..
> Εκεί κάπου στη Β' προς Γ' λυκείου κλάταρα και απέκτησα μια ψυχολογία άρνησης που διατηρώ μέχρι σήμερα ύστερα από τόοοσα χρόνια, κι όμως..
> Ο τρόπος μου λείπει είναι γεγονός.. Ήμουν πάντα μονοκόμματη, και χωρίς σύστημα, μόνο διάβαζα χωρίς τελειωμό.. Τα θετικά μαθήματα είχαν τελειωμό γιατί ήταν πιο συγκεκριμένα, στα θεωρητικά δε εκεί ήταν το χάος.. Παρόλα αυτά επειδή είμαι και ανάποδη γενικά με ενδιέφεραν τα θεωρητικά πιο πολύ και σε θεωρητική σχολή πέρασα την οποία δεν κατάφερα όχι να τελειώσω αλλά ούτε καν να αρχίσω παρά τις πάμπολλες προσπάθειές μου..
> Δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω πραγματικά..
> Έχω εγκλωβιστεί..
> Δεν μπορώ να καταβάλλω προσπάθεια για κάτι.. Ούτε για το πιο απλό..Σαν να έχει πάθει βλάβη ο εγκέφαλος και δεν μπορεί να κουραστεί πια.. Επί πολλά χρόνια πάω κι έρχομαι γεμάτη απελπισία σε ένα σπίτι.. 
> Δεν έχω κουράγιο πια ούτε να κάνω βήματα για να βοηθήσω τον εαυτό μου..
> Πέρασε ο καιρός που το προσπαθούσα..
> Με κούρασε ακόμα κι αυτό..


Κουράστηκες χωρίς να πετύχεις κάτι. Ο εγκέφαλος κουράστηκε, δεν έχει πάθει βλάβη. Ίσως του χρειάζεται μια καλή ανάπαυλα, μια περίοδος ησυχίας μακριά από μελέτη, καλής ξεκούρασης κι έπειτα να ασχοληθείς ξανα με τα βιβλία. Βέβαια, για να μην σε παίρνω στο λαιμό μου, υπάρχουν κι αυτοί που λένε μην χάσεις τη συνέχεια, διότι μετά δεν θα χεις /δεν θα βρισκεις όρεξη να ξανασχοληθείς.

Όμως αν ορθά κατάλαβα όπως το θέτεις, στα θετικά μαθήματα τα πήγαινες καλά. Συνήθως δε όποιος είναι πολύ καλός συν στα θετικά δεν έχει πρόβλημα στα θεωρητικά. Το πρόβλημα σου δλδ ήταν στα θεωρητικά κι ο προσανατολισμός σου για να σπούδαζες κάτι ήταν στα θεωρητικά. Επειδή βάζω κι εγω το ίδιο ερώτημα στον εαυτό μου, ο λόγος αποτυχίας ποιος είναι? Ο τρόπος ή η αδυναμία του εγκεφάλου να απομνημονεύσει και να επαναφέρει στη θύμιση ένα τεράστιο όγκο πληροφοριών? Διότι αν είναι το δεύτερο, από προσωπική εμπειρία, ακόμα και σε περιστάσεις όπου διάβαζα προσεκτικά, έπρεπε κάτι να το διαβάσω τρεις ίσως και τέσσερις φορές για να το θυμάμαι απ έξω. Συν το ζήτημα τρόπος που μπαίνει κι εδώ, δλδ κάποιος με πρόβλημα απομνημόνευσης/επανάκλησης αμα έχει ένα μεθοδολογικό τρόπο μελέτης θα έχει καλύτερη απομνημόνευση/επανάκληση και συνεπώς καλύτερα αποτελέσματα, ίσως με λιγότερο κόπο από κάποιον που δεν εχει τέτοια μέθοδο. Συν το θέμα συγκέντρωσης. Κάποιος που έχει θέματα ψυχολογίας εύκολα αφαιρείται, ακόμα κι αν επιτυγχάνει προσεκτική μελέτη στο συνολο του χρόνου που αφιερώνει στη μελέτη. 

Αν θες να σπουδάσεις κάτι κάντο τώρα παρά ποτέ έστω κι αν δεν θα σου είναι έπειτα στην πράξη χρήσιμο, τουλάχιστον θα κερδίσεις την ικανοποίηση ότι πέτυχες κάτι.

----------


## favvel

Σ' ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση..
Δυστυχώς η περίοδος ανάπαυλας είναι η μισή μου ζωή.. Το θέμα είναι πως επειδή σκέφτομαι αρνητικά όλα αυτά τα χρόνια, ο εγκέφαλος δεν έχει ξεκουραστεί.. Δεν μπορεί να ξεκουραστεί όταν επί πολλά χρόνια κλαίω κάθε μέρα.. Έχει διαταραχθεί νομίζω ανεπανόρθωτα η ψυχική μου υγεία παρά τις όποιες θεραπείες και το φάρμακο που παίρνω.. 
Αισθάνομαι δε ότι η ικανότητα μελέτης μου έχει γυρίσει πίσω σε επίπεδα δημοτικού γιατί δεν καταλαβαίνω τι διαβάζω.. Διαβάζω λέξη λέξη πολλές φορές..

Το πρόβλημα είναι πως δεν κάνω καμία προσπάθεια.. Δεν είναι μόνο ότι δεν έχω τον τρόπο να διαβάσω ή δεν έχω συγκέντρωση.. Δεν το προσπαθώ καν.. Ή όποια προσπάθεια κι αν κάνω τελευταία δεν έχω τη δύναμη να την υποστηρίξω και είμαι σε μια διαρκή παραίτηση..
Απ' τα 18 αισθάνομαι πως έχει τελειώσει η ζωή μου .. Από τότε και μετά ζούσα καίγοντας τα λιγοστά αποθέματα ελπίδας και ενέργειας που είχα με κανά σεμινάριο από' δώ, ένα ιεκ που τελείωσα από εκεί χωρίς να με ενδιαφέρει αυτό που κάνω.. Απλά για να κάνω κάτι..

Είναι σαν να σέρνομαι στη ζωή.. Σαν να ζω μια ζωή άλλου ανθρώπου όπου δεν με αφορά.. Είμαι αμέτοχη στη ζωή μου..
Πλέον αφού ό,τι κι αν προσπάθησα δεν με έβγαλε κάπου, έχω παραιτηθεί..

Και είναι πολύ εύκολο να το κάνει αυτό κανείς για ένα μικρό χρονικό διάστημα, το να παραιτηθεί, δύσκολο δε να το αντέξει όταν έχει γίνει χρόνιο.. Χρειάζεται δύναμη ψυχής να αντέξεις το τέλμα αλλά χρειάζεται και ένα βήμα πίσω στον εγωισμό σου για να αποδεχτείς τον εαυτό σου και τον κόσμο και να βγεις από αυτό το τέλμα που σε καθηλώνει..

Είναι και ότι δεν πιστεύω ότι θα μου δώσει ικανοποίηση να σπουδάσω κάτι, συγκεκριμένα να ασχοληθώ με τη σχολή..
Ίσως να ενεργοποιηθεί λίγο ο εγκέφαλος αν επιμείνω στην προσπάθεια για μάθηση, αλλά δεν περιμένω να αλλάξει η ψυχολογία μου αν γεμίσω απλά με γνώσεις..
Κι αυτό γιατί δεν παίρνω χαρά από ό,τι κι αν κάνω.. Δεν ξέρω τι περιμένω.. Τι προσδοκίες έχω απ' τη ζωή.. Περιμένω κάτι σπουδαίο, κάτι μεγάλο.. και αυτό που εισπράττω είναι μια σπουδαία αποτυχία.. 
Γιατί όταν θέλεις τα πολλά χάνεις και τα λίγα..

Από τον καιρό που απομονώθηκα και άρχισε να ξεφεύγει το μυαλό κάποιες φορές απ' την πραγματικότητα, μου είναι πολύ δύσκολο να αποδεχτώ αυτήν την πραγματικότητα και να ζήσω φυσιολογικά.. 
Σκέφτομαι συνέχεια πως υπάρχει και κάτι άλλο πέρα απ' το φυσιολογικό και αυτή η σκέψη δεν με αφήνει να ησυχάσω και να ζήσω φυσιολογικά σαν να μην συμβαίνει τίποτα..

Αν υπήρχε κάτι να αγαπήσω στον κόσμο θα είχα το μεράκι να ασχοληθώ με αυτό.. Είτε άνθρωποι ήταν αυτό είτε φυτά, ζώα, τέχνες, επιστήμες.. Αλλά τα βλέπω όλα σαν ένα υπερευφυές δημιούργημα που λειτουργεί με έναν τρόπο ακατανόητο για εμένα όταν βλέπω πως υπάρχει τόσος πόνος..
Υπάρχουν τόσα πράγματα να ασχοληθεί κανείς και εγώ επιλέγω από όλα αυτά το τίποτα..

Υπάρχουν ωστόσο πράγματα που με αγγίζουν και με συγκινούν.. Μπορεί να είναι τραγούδια, μπορεί να είναι και οι άνθρωποι ή οι ιστορίες ζωής τους..
Με συγκινούν οι άνθρωποι που κάνουν τη δουλειά τους χωρίς να αγχώνονται για το μέλλον.. Με συγκινεί η προσπάθειά τους, η επιμονή τους, η υπομονή τους, η αγάπη που έχουν για αυτό που κάνουν, για την οικογένειά τους και αυτά είναι που θαυμάζω σε αυτούς..
Με συγκινούν άνθρωποι που γνωρίζω, πρόσωπα κοντινά, αλλά και άγνωστοι..
Με συγκινεί η πορεία του κάθε ανθρώπου.. Πώς ξεκινάει από μωρό και πώς εξελίσσεται όχι μόνος του, πάντα με βοήθεια από άλλους ανθρώπους..
Είναι συγκινητικό να βλέπεις τι έχει η καταφέρει η ανθρωπότητα στο διάβα των αιώνων αλλά και απογοητευτικό να φτάνει στις μέρες μας ένας άνθρωπος στα 18 του και να νιώθει ότι όλα τελείωσαν.. Είναι κρίμα να σέρνεται κάποιος στη ζωή και να περιμένει να περάσει ο καιρός.. 

Ψάχνω να βρω κάπου νόημα.. Το νόημα ξέρω το δημιουργούμε εμείς.. 

Γράφω και γράφω.. δεν βγάζει κάπου που τα αναμασάω.. Συγγνώμη αν κουράζω που τα γράφω.. Βρίσκω την ευκαιρία να τα πω αφού δεν πάω σε ψυχοθεραπευτή..

----------


## Ορέστης

Νιωθω σαν μια μυγα που μπηκε στην ταξη που ημουν ως φοιτητης και παρατηρω τον παλιο μου εαυτο. Μου ερχονται αναμνησεις απο εκεινη την εποχη οταν παρατηρω τους συμμαθητες μου. Σαν την ταινια στη Ρωμη με αγαπη του Γουντυ Αλεν.

----------


## boo

ξενυχταει αραγε κανεις?
γραφω το μεσημερακι και το παω σερι δυστυχως μπας και καταφερω τιποτα.. με το που γυρισω αν τελικα δε με παρει ο υπνος μεχρι τοτε θα ξεραθω..!!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBfPRhultk8

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ξερεις που απευθυνομαι ααλλα θα σου πω το εξης αναλυεις το θεμα με τη λογικη και εχεις ξεχασει εντελως οτι εγω καταγομαι απο αλλο πλανητη και δε προκειται να λυγισω αν αυτο νομιζεις επισης δε μ αρεσει καθολου η συμπεριφορα σου γιατι κανεις πραγματα που ξερεις οτι τα βλεπω και συνεχιζεις κατι που με εξαγριωνει ακομα περισσοτερο το πεπλο επεσε και δε γινετε να ξαναμπει στη θεση του οπως ηταν

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

Σκέφτομαι ότι ο καλύτερος τρόπος να μην απογοητεύτεις , είναι να μην περιμένεις τίποτα από κανέναν.. Καμία προσδοκία και για τίποτα.. Καλημέρα!

----------


## george1520

Σκέφτομαι πως οι άνθρωποι θα ήταν ευτυχισμένοι αν ζούσαν παρα να σκέφτονταν.

----------


## Ορέστης

Μας βαλαν εργασια στη σχολη να φτιαξουμε μια συνταγη και ειπα οτι θα φτιαξω βασιλοπιτα και θα τους κερασω αλλα νομιζω οτι αν το κανω δε θα φαει κανεις. Τι λετε κι εσεις;

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

δε προκειται να κανω οδηγο της ζωης μου να τη βολεψω με οτι να ναι και με οτι βρω διαθεσιμο οι περισσοτεροι ανθρωποι καταστρεφονται γι αυτο το λογο οδηγο θα εχω οτι πιστευω και δε με ενδιαφερει αν αυτο σιγκλινει με την ιδεολογια του κοσμου αυτου.

----------


## haritini86

σκεφτομαι οτι με αργοπεθαινει να μην ξανα δω μερικα ατομα ποτε ξανα 

με πληγωνει αρκετα να ξερω πως πχ ενα ατομο δεν θα το ξανα δω ποτε εστω απο κοντα 

και θα πρεπει αυτο να το δεχτω γιατι δεν εχω αλλη επιλογη 

το θεωρω θανασιμο και θανατηφορο και οτι χειροτερο

και δεν ξερω ποσο κακο η αν ειναι καλο το να υπαρχει επικοινωνια με τηλ μνμ βιντεοκλησεις και να ξερεις οτι δεν θα τους ξανα δεις απο κοντα 

ανυποφορο ολα μου φαινονται ανυποφορα και πολυ δυσκολα για τις ανθρωπινες σχεσεις

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Σκέφτομαι ότι μερικά άτομα από δω είτε δεν πηγαίνουν σε ψυχίατρο ενώ θα επρεπε είτε τους παρακολουθεί λάθος ειδικός.Δε γίνεται να κυκλοφορούν ελεύθεροι ανάμεσα μας

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

δε προκειται να βαλω κανενα δυναστη στη ζωη μου να με εξουσιαζει και να μου κανει τη ζωη μαυρη το μονο που μπορει να πετυχει καπιος με το να προσπαθει να μου πει τι θα κανω ειναι να με κανει να τον αποστρεφομαι (η πιο ευγενικη λεξη που βρηκα)

ειχα διξει ξεκαθαρα τη προτημιση μου για συγκεκριμενα προιοντα και ηταν απολυτως ΠΡΟΛΕΨΙΜΟ το τι θα αγοραζα και μη νομιζουν οτι θα αφησω το θεμα ετσι θα ανεβαζω συνεχως σχολια για το οτι βλεπω να μη πηγαινει καλα και αν υπαρχει καποιος που με γνωριζει και απορει γιατι ειμαι σε αυτη τη κατασταση απλως με κοροιδεψαν πουλωντας μου πανακριβα προιοντα απο ψευτικα υλικα γιατι απλα η εκμεταλευση παει συνεφο ειναι να μη καταλαβουν οτι χρειαζεσε κατι και δε μπορεις χωρις αυτο 

μου φερθηκαν με το χειροτερο τροπο κατι που δε μου αξιζε και περιμενουν να τα κανω γαργαρα ολα αυτα ομως καταλαβαν λαθος η εποχη των κοροιδων τελειωσε προ πολου τωρα μπηκαμε στην εποχη των θεων.δε προκειται να ανεχτω αυτη τη συμπεριφορα

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

αυτο που συνειδητοποιησα καλυτερα απο ποτε ειναι το ποσο μισουν οτιδηποτε ευχρηστο που σε εξυπηρετει γιατι η θα πουλανε δυσχρηστα προιοντα συνεχως που δε θα βολευουν η θα γινουν συνταξιουχοι παλιοτερα δε τους εφτανε που οτιδηποτε χρησιμο το εκαναν κατραμι μαυρο τωρα τα ξεφτυλισαν και αυτα γιατι δε θελουν κανενας να επωφεληθει απο τιποτα θελουν μονο να εχουν καταναλωτες χωρις μυαλο που να ψωνιζουν συνεχεια πανακριβες αχρηστες συσκευες και δεν ειναι τοσο οτι αναφερομαι σε μικρομαγαζα αλλα σε κατι τυπους που εχουν βγαλει λεφτα για 500 ζωες και εχουν το θρασος να εχουν και παραπονα γιατι θελουν να βγαλουν αλλα τοσα για να φανε και τα τρισεγγονα τους ετσι για σπασιμο

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ακομα δεν εχω καταλαβει ποιοι νομιζουν πως ειναι με αντιμετωπισαν με αυτο το τροπο και τωρα περιμενουν και να τους σεβαστω γιατι αυτοι μηπως με σεβαστηκαν η νομιζουν οτι θα παιζουν με την υπομονη μου δια παντως
η μηπως εχουν καλομαθει να εχουν ακολουθους και νομιζουν οτι οι αλλοι ειναι σκλαβοι τους
τοσο καιρο με σταυρωσαν με οτι τροπο μπορουσαν καταχραστηκαν οτι υπομονη μου εχει απομυνει ξεπερασαν καθε οριο και τωρα δηλωνουν και σχολασμενοι απο οτι φαινετε το θρασος τους δεν εχεις οριο απαιτουν το σεβασμο μου σε αυτους κατι που δε κανουν καν οι ιδιοι σε μενα γιατι νομιζουν οτι ειμα ηλιθιος και αυτο θα το δεχτω με κολπα που νομιζουν οτι δεν αντιλαμβανομαι
ΤΟ ΤΙ ΣΥΝΕΒΕΙ το θυμαμαι πολυ καλα καταρχην.

----------


## Constantly curious

Την περιοδο των εορτων παντοτε την περνουσα πιο βαρια. Γυρω μου χαρα χαμογελα εγω θλιμμενη βαρια στη διαθεση. Μετα απο χρονια καταλαβα οτι η συνδεση παιδικου τραυματος με αυτη την εορτη ισως ευθυνοταν ή αυξανε την καταθλιψη. Και φετος τα ιδια. Γιατι εγινε καραμελα η λυση ή η σκεψη της αυτοχειριας ; ( βασει των τιτλων στο φορουμ ) διερωτομαι. Και Ναι τολμησα καποτε και εγω να δωσω τελος. Δεν ασκω κριτικη. Ειχα ακουσει πως η απελπισια ωθει τον ανθρωπο εκει. Δεν ειναι ομως απλο. Επισης η απελπισια εκδηλωνεται και με θυμό. Αυτος αν στρεφεται εκ των εσω ( εαυτος μας γιγαντωνει την απελπισια ) αν στρεφεται εξωθεν καταληγει σε αψιμαχιες. Καποια στιγμη ολοι οι ανθρωποι θα αφησουμε τη ζωη. Ειναι η φθορα των κυτταρων. Εκτος βεβαια απο τα απροοπτα οπου μιλαμε για τον Χαρο ( τροχαια κτλ ). Ποσοι κλαινε επειδη εμειναν πισω να νοσταλγουν αγαπημενους;;; ποσοι νιωθουν ευγνωμοσυνη που βρηκαν σημερα ανθρωπο να μιλησουν; να φανε;; να ζεσταθουν ;;;; Παλευω να μην ξεχασω πως ενιωθα αρρωστη σωματικα και ψυχικα. Να πω ενα " δε πειραζει, σημερα πεσμενη αυριο ισως οχι". Θελω να ευχαριστησω πολλα μελη που απο το 2015 εκαναν χωρο και μου εδωσαν χρονο ψυχης. Μην ξεφτιλιζουμε τα παντα λογω απελπισιας. Και αν ναι... υπαρχει χρονος μετεπειτα περισυλλογής. Υπαρχει το Συγνωμη. Μεσω αλλαγης συμπεριφοράς.

----------


## george1520

Τη προηγούμενη εβδομάδα.. Ημέρα Δευτέρα πήγα ψυχολόγο.. Όπως κάνω κάθε βδομάδα. Εκεί σε μια συζήτηση που είχαμε για ένα σοβαρό θέμα που με αφορούσε είπε κάτι το οποίο με έφερε σε πολύ άσχημη θέση.. Απολογήθηκε, εξήγησε αλλά από εκεί έφυγα απογοητευμένος. Χτίζεις με ένα άνθρωπο μια σχέση εμπιστοσύνης και έρχεται και στην χαλάει. Όλη την βδομάδα το σκεφτόμουν, με έτρωγε, είχα και άλλα πολλά θέματα να με τρώνε και δεν ήξερα πως να το χειριστω. Ήμουν κάθετος και έλεγα δεν θα ξαναπάω. Αλλά σκεφτόμουν ταυτόχρονα όλη αυτή την δουλειά που καναμε μαζί. Τελευταία στιγμή αποφάσισα να πάω. Λέω άνθρωπος είναι, λάθη γίνονται. Ήθελα να ακούσω τι είχε να πει. Συνήθως όταν οι άνθρωποι με πληγωναν έτρωγαν ένα μεγαλο Χ και τους πέταγα από την ζωή μου. Με την ψυχοθεραπεία και με την δουλειά που έκανα μόνος μου άρχισα να αλλάζω. Να καταλαβαίνω πως κάποιες φορές οι άνθρωποι λένε ή κάνουν πράγματα χωρίς να ξέρουν ότι είναι λάθος.. Μίλησα μαζί της, ήταν ειλικρινής όπως πάντα. Μου είπε πως αν και ανήκω στα άτομα που έχουν φάει την απορριψη με το κουτάλι όταν έχω "σύγκρουση" με κάποιον δεν φοβάμαι να κάνω κίνηση είτε για να ζητήσω συγνώμη είτε για να ακούσω τι έχει να μου πει. Και αυτό είναι προσόν για μένα. Δεν ξέρω αν θα πάω ξανά.. Αλλά της έδωσα την ευκαιρία να μου μιλήσει, να μου εξηγησει, να μου απολογηθεί κάτι που δεν έχω δει ποτέ από άλλο άνθρωπο. Συνήθως επιλέγουν να πληγωσουν, να φωνάξουν, να επιτεθούν.. Και για να είμαι ειλικρινής και εγώ αυτό κάνω για να αμυνθω.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ο Χριστος εδινε οδηγιες στους μαθητες του για το πως θα συμπεριφερονται στην αιωνια ζωη γιατι οπως ηταν αναμενομενο θα τον ρωταγαν συνεχως πληροφοριες για το πως ειναι αυτο το μερος η ειρηνη αυτη που αναφεροταν δεν ηταν για αυτη τη γη αλλα για την αιωνια ζωη

γιατι βλεπω κατι εξυπνους που νομιζουν οτι οι χριστιανοι θα ειναι τα κοροιδα που θα τους λενε συνεχιστε.

----------


## blackbird

Σαν τα αξιώματα των μαθηματικών. Τα δέχεσαι χωρίς απόδειξη. Το μυαλό σου όμως διαρκώς αμφιβάλλει και ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ τις αποδείξεις - ΓΙΑ ΟΛΑ. Και αφού δεν μπορείς να έχεις την απόδειξη στα αξιώματα, τόσο περισσότερο βασανίζεσαι και αυτό το πράγμα δεν γίνεται να σταματήσει. Να το αγνοήσεις ναι, αλλά όταν είσαι σε έξαρση, θες απλά να ουρλιάξεις. Αυτό είναι το ocd.

Ξανακύλησα. Κωλοάγχος. Αλλά θα ξανάρθει η μέρα που θα τις αγνοώ χωρίς ιδιαίτερη προσπάθεια. Θα το πάρω στην πλάκα. Μέσα στις γιορτές θα αυξηθούν κι' άλλο οι υποχρεώσεις, άρα θεωρώ πως παρά το άγχος, θα με βοηθήσει αυτό, όπως γίνεται πάντα.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εγω συνεχιζω το χαβα μου ακαθεκτος μεχρι να δουμε ποιανου τα νευρα ειναι πιο ανθεκτικα αλλα απο οτι βλεπω το πεπλο επεσε πλεον και τωρα που δε μπορει να ξαναμπει στη θεση του οι μασκες επεσαν και οπιος μπορει τις βλεπει να υποθεσω οτι ολο αυτο ειναι επιδειξη δυναμης πανω σε ενα χαμενο παιχνιδι καθε φορα που τα εβαλα με καποιον και μετα το μετανιωσα αποδιχτηκε λαθος το οτι αλαξα γνωμη

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

δε προκειται να τους φοβηθω γιατι δε μπορουν να κανουν τιποτα για να αλαξουν τη σημερινη κατασταση ο κοσμος* αλαξε* και γυρισμο σε αυτο δεν υπαρχει το μονο που μπορουν να κανουν ειναι να φανερωσουν τα πιστευω τους κατι που αυτα ειδη τα γνωριζω οταν ξεπεσαν στα ματια μου οριστηκα οταν νομιζαν οτι συγκινηθηκα απο το ολο σοου και μπορει στην αρχη να μην γνωριζα και να επεσα εξω αλλα εμαθα μετα ποιοι ειναι πραγματικα και νομιζουν οτι δε γνωριζω τα κινητρα τους που δεν ειναι αλλα απο το να ενημερωσουν τους ομοιους τους που ηταν ο μονος λογος που με προσεγγησαν και τωρα δε προκειται να χαψω κανενα παραμυθι πλεον

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

πολοι νομιζουν οτι ο Θεος ειχε αφησει τους πιστους του να του σφαξουν οπως τα προβατα οταν ηρθε ο Χριστος δεν εχουν καμια απολυτως ιδεα για το τι συνεβει

αυτη τη στιγμη που σας μιλω ισως αντιλαμβανεστε τις *μεταβολες* στο σωμα σας και στις ΑΙΣΘΗΣΕΙΣ ΣΑΣ και να ξερετε οτι στο *μακρυνο* μελλον θα γινει προετοιμασια απο τι θεο στους ανθρωπους για να ανεβουν το γολγοθα της μεγαλης θλιψης που δε θα ειναι αβοηθητοι οπως νομιζουν οι ασχετοι σκεφτετε λιγο και ισως καταλαβετε τι προσπαθω να σας πω..ο Χριστος ειχε πει ΕΓΩ ΣΑΣ ΔΙΝΩ ΤΗ ΔΥΝΑΜΗ να πατατε πανω σε φιδια ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΠΑΘΕΤΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ

----------


## Macgyver

Eγω σκεφτομαι οτι το επιπεδο του φορουμ εχει πεσει τοσο χαμηλα , που σκεφτομαι να σταματησω εντελως να γραφω .....δεν εχω να ωφεληθω σε τιποτα απο αυτο , οσο βοηθησα , βοηθησα , δεν θα φθαρω κιολας ......
η νεα γενια ( οχι ολοι ) εχει ευκολη δυστυχως την βωμολοχια , με αλλοθι την κακη τους ψυχικη κατασταση , ομως δεν θα κατσω να τα διαβαζω κιολας ......

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ο σεβασμος που τους εδειξα ηταν αντιστοιχος με το σεβασμο που μου εδειξαν διοτι αυτη τη συμπεριφορα δε προκειται να τη δεχτω το μονο που τους ενδιαφερει ειναι πως θα ολοκληρωσουν τις εντολες που εχουν παρει χωρις να τους ενδιαφερει τιποτε αλλο εκτος απο τη προπαγανδα που προσπαθουν να στησουν αφου προπαγανδιστες δυστιχως υπαρχουν παντου 

προσπαθουν με καθε τροπο να εξαφανισουν οτιδηποτε τους παει κοντρα κατι που εχει γινει *αντηληπτο* και απο αλλα ατομα που προσπαθουσαν να εξαφανισουν οτι ελεγαν στο ιντερνετ

αλλα αυτο που εχουν ξεχασει ως τωρα ειναι οτι εχω και αλλο τροπο να μιλω στους ανθρωπους και δε προκειται να αφησω ετσι το καθεστως που προσπαθουν να περασουν με τη λογοκρισια να προσπαθουν να εξαφανισουν οτι δεν ειναι συμφωνο με οτι τους ειπαν να προοθησουν στη τελικη θα μοιραζω χαρτια με ολα οσα προσπαθουν να κρυψουν αν με φτασουν στα ακρα για να τους υπενθυμισω καπιες φρασεις γραμενες στην ιστορια

και αν υπαρχουν καποιοι που εχουν αναλαβει ρολο συμετοχου τους δε με ενδιαφερει καν το τι θα πουν αντιθετα εχουν ξεπεσει στα ματια μου προ πολου και μαλιστα παραεμουν καλος μαζι τους

----------


## george1520

> Eγω σκεφτομαι οτι το επιπεδο του φορουμ εχει πεσει τοσο χαμηλα , που σκεφτομαι να σταματησω εντελως να γραφω .....δεν εχω να ωφεληθω σε τιποτα απο αυτο , οσο βοηθησα , βοηθησα , δεν θα φθαρω κιολας ......
> η νεα γενια ( οχι ολοι ) εχει ευκολη δυστυχως την βωμολοχια , με αλλοθι την κακη τους ψυχικη κατασταση , ομως δεν θα κατσω να τα διαβαζω κιολας ......


Αυτό η αλήθεια το σκεφτόμουν και εγώ.. Αλλά ελπίζω να είναι απλά μια κακή περίοδος.

----------


## Macgyver

Αυτο που βλεπω ειναι η ταση του επιπεδου να ειναι πτωτικη , δεν νομιζω να ξαναελθουν τα προ 2017 επιπεδα ....

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

αυτο θα εξαρτηθει απο το ποσο θα τραβηξει η εποχη αυτη τη κατασταση στα ακρα οι καλοι θα γινουν καλυτεροι και οι κακοι χειροτεροι και ετσι θα το συντομεψουμε αλλα που τετοια τυχη εχουμε δρομο πολυ ακομα γιατι εχουν προφητευσει οτι θα ερθει καιρος που δεν θα υπαρχει χριστιανισμος καν ουτε εκλησιες ουτε τιποτα και τοτε θα αρχισουμε να βαδιζουμε στο φιναλε αρα δε ξεμπλεκουμε με τιποτα

----------


## ioannis2

Σε διάφορους χώρους όπου με έφερνε για ικανό χρονικό διάστημα η φυσική πορεία της ζωής ή οι επιλογές μου που αφορούσαν αυτούς τους χώρους, έτυχε πολλές φορές να γνωρίσω άτομα ιδιαίτερα εξωστρεφή, ευχάριστους χαρακτήρες που ήταν γενικά και καλοί χαρακτήρες. Πάντα επεδίωκα τη συναναστροφή μαζί τους διότι με ενθουσίαζε να συναναστρέφομαι μαζί τους. Η συναναστροφή βασικά ήταν οι τυχαίες συναντήσεις ή οι συναντήσεις λόγω του σκοπού εκείνου του χώρου που όμως ανταλλάσσα μαζί τους πολλές θετικές κουβέντες. Μόνο που ποτέ δεν κατόρθωνα να φτάσω σ αυτό το σημείο που λέγεται φιλία, δλδ πιο προσωπική συνανστροφή, εξόδοι, δραστηριότητες ελεύθερου χρόνου μαζί. Μάλλον μέσα μου είχα την ψευδαίσθηση της φιλίας, μάλλον πάλευα να κτίσω μέσα από τη συνανστροφή τη φιλία ενώ δεν το κατόρθωνα, ενώ στην πραγματικότητα τους ήμουν έμας πολύ καλός γνωστός παρότι τους έβγαζα τον καλύτερο μου εαυτό. 

Με το που έπρεπε να φύγω από εκείνους τους χώρους, πάλι λόγω της παρόδου του καθορισμένου χρόνου που έπρεπε να ήμουν εκεί ή λόγω αυτό πρόσταζε η φυσική πορεία της ζωής, είχα πάντοτε για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα ζωντανή την εικόνα τους και στη φαντασία μου επεξεργαζόμουν στιγμές συναναστροφής μαζί τους. Αυτα τα δυο μου έφτιαχναν μια ευχάριστη ψευδαίσθηση ότι αύριο μεθαύριο θα τους συναντούσα τυχαία στον τάδε χώρο που πήγαινα, τέλος πάντων κάπου. Με την πάροδο καμπόσου καιρού αυτά τα έντονα στοιχεία στη σκε΄ψη ξεθωριάζουν, μόνο που και που έρχονταν όχι έντονα πλέον στο νου μου τα άτομα αυτά. 

Αυτό το σκηνικό που περιέγραψα, ως φαύλος κύκλος επαναλαμβάνεται ακόμα και σήμερα. Έφυγαν από το χώρο κάποιοι , τέτοιοι χαρακτήρες, και η σκέψη μου πλάθει όπως πριν. Ούτε υπόθαθρο φιλίας έκτισα, κι ακόμα αν κράτησα τηλέφωνα για επικοινωνία πάλι άμα τους πάρω θα ναι γι αυτους μια επικοινωνία από ενα γνωστό κι εγω να ξαναπαλεύω να κτίσω φιλία. Και μιλάμε για άτομα που για μένα πραγματικά αξίζουν να τους έχω στη ζωη μου. Φαίνεται έχουμε διαφορετικούς χαρακτήρες ή/και ο χαρακτήρας μου δεν βοηθάει στον τομέα δημιουργία φιλίας. 

Τελικά με βρίσκω είτε να συνανστρεφομαι με περιπτώσεις είτε να μαι μόνος. 

Χειρότερα όταν πρόκειται για κοπελες που θα θελα να έκανα κάτι μαζί τους. Ο φόβος αποτυχίας και η χαμηλή αυτοπεποίθηση προφανώς!

----------


## Macgyver

Σκεφτομαι οτι η σημερινη εποχη , ειναι εποχη συνεχους παρακμης , στα παντα , απο καταχρηση των υ/η , που ειναι καλο εργαλειο , αλλα κακιστη μεθοδος για να την κανεις τροπο ζωης η χομπυ , φυσικα συμπεριλαμβανονται τα smart-phones ( εχω ενα παλαιας τεχνολογιας , μικρουλι ) που ολη η νεολαια ασχολειται μαυτες τις μ@λακιες , τα social media ( αλλη μ@λακια ) , γι αυτο οι διαπροσωπικες σχεσεις περνανε κριση , αμα ολοι ασχολουνται με αυτες τις μπουρδες , φυσικα και θα υπαρξουν ψυχολογικα προβληματα , μοναξιες ................. δεν αναρωτηθηκατε ποτέ γιατι δεν βρισκεις σημερα τηλεφωνο , που να κανει μονο τηλεφωνηματα , και οχι τα σημερινα που κανουν τα παντα ? το κερδος , ολο το συστημα αποβλεπει στο κερδος ( το δικο μου το αγορασα 35 ευρω , ποσο κανει ενα απλο smart-phone ? 200 , 300 , 400 ? ) ......και οχι στην ανοητη τεχνολογια του σημερα , που μονο τεχνολογια δεν την αποκαλεις .....μαρκετιν ειναι ......... τι ειναι το ' ακροαματικοτας δυναμικο κοινο ' ( 17-54 χρ. ) των εκπομπων της τηλεορασης ? το κοινο το οποιο μπορει να επηρρεαστει , η δειχνει ενδιαφερον , για τις διαφημησεις ......αρα εσεις , οχι εγω που ειμαι πανω απο το οριο των 54 χρ. , αρα δεν αποβλεπουν σε μενα οι διαφημησεις , παλι το χρημα δλδ . ....................δειτε realites , αγριες μελισσες , 8 1/2 , και δεν ξερω τι αλλο σηριαλ ( συμπεριλαμαμβανονται τα ανοητα δελτια ειδησεων ) μ@λακια παιζει η TV . ......... αυτο ειναι παρακμη της κοινωνιας γενικοτερα ............. οπως βλεπω παιδια εδω μεσα να ζητανε βοηθεια επειδη τις-τους παρατησε η γκομ@να η ο γκομ@νος , δεν ειστε αρκετα ' ψημενοι ' ωστε να τα βγαλετε περα χωρις να ζητατε βοηθεια απο ασχετους ...................................θαρθω και παλι στα λογια του παλιου και μεγαλου Αλαιν Ντελον , ' αυτη η κοινωνια με κανει και σιχαινομαι , δεν λυπαμαι καθολου που ' φευγω ' ( ειναι 85 ετων ) .......
και τα λογια του μεγα Αινσταιν ' δεν θα θεωρησω οτι η κοινωνια εχει κανει εστω ενα βημα εμπρος , αν υπαρχει εστω κι ενα παιδι στον κοσμο που πειναει ' ................................
και οι ψυχοτετοιο τριβουν τα χερια τους ..........

----------


## ioannis2

> , φυσικα και θα υπαρξουν ψυχολογικα προβληματα , μοναξιες ................. 
> ............. οπως βλεπω παιδια εδω μεσα να ζητανε βοηθεια επειδη τις-τους παρατησε η γκομ@να η ο γκομ@νος , δεν ειστε αρκετα ' ψημενοι ' ωστε να τα βγαλετε περα χωρις να ζητατε βοηθεια απο ασχετους ...................................
> και οι ψυχοτετοιο τριβουν τα χερια τους ..........


Εμείς διαθέτουμε την απάντηση για τα δικά μας τα οποία όμως δύσκολα μπορούμε να αλλάξουμε κι απλά μπαίνουμε εδώ επειδή θέλουμε κάπου να τα πούμε, ενώ αυτοί (τα παιδια που μπαίνουν εδώ μέσα) λόγω απειρίας δεν ξέρουν την απάντηση στα θέματα τους ενώ έχουν καλές πιθανότητες για αλλαγή - να τα καταφέρουν.

Θα θελα να μιλήσω απλά για μια καλή πλευρά των σόσιαλ μέντια, που είναι στο θέμα μοναξιά. Υποκαθιστούν την έλλειψη φιλίας και συναναστροφής. Όπως στην καθημερινότητα σου θα γνωρίσεις και θα ταιριάξεις με κάποια ατομα λόγω κοινότητας χαρακτήρα κι ενδιαφερόντων, το ίδιο ισχύει και στα σόσιαλ μέντια, συγκεκριμένα στους χώρους κοινωνικής δικτύωσης, όπως το φέις. Μπορείς σ΄αυτα να δημιουργήσεις φιλίες με τη συνέχεια έξω. Η μόνη διαφορά είναι ότι στα σόσιαλ μέντια έχεις μπροστά σου την πληθώρα των ατόμων που δεν εχεις έξω. Άρα αυτό που θα βρισκες έξω για παρέα το βρίσκεις σ αυτα σε μεγαλύτερους αριθμούς και πιο εύκολα. Νοείται ότι, δεν θα βρεις όμως άτομα διαφορετικού χαρακτήρα εν σχέσει μ αυτα που βρίσκεις στην καθημερινότητα σου.

Γενικά όλοι ωθούν τον κόσμο στους ειδικούς ψυχικής υγείας περίπου ταυτίζοντας το με οργανική ασθένεια και ως κάτι που δεν είναι ταμπού.

----------


## Κύκνος

Εγώ πάντως τα ψυχολογικά προβλήματα τα είχα χρόνια πριν την ανάπτυξη των social media κι επιπλέον με κάνουν να χαλαρώνω και να διασκεδάζω όταν δεν έχω να βγω κάπου έξω...

----------


## Macgyver

> Εγώ πάντως τα ψυχολογικά προβλήματα τα είχα χρόνια πριν την ανάπτυξη των social media κι επιπλέον με κάνουν να χαλαρώνω και να διασκεδάζω όταν δεν έχω να βγω κάπου έξω...



για μενα , τα social media εχουν μια νοσηροτητα , που την αντιλαμβανονται μονο οσοι μεγαλωσαν χωρις αυτα , και εζησαν, εκαναν παρεες , χωρις την βοηθεια των μεσων αυτων , αρα μπορουν να δουν την διαφορα ......τα νεα παιδια δεν μπορουν να την δουν , διοτι ειχαν την ' ατυχια ' να μην δουν ενα κοσμο χωρις η/υ , smart-phones , και δεν συμμαζευεται .....καντε like , γινετε followers , αιτηματα φιλιας , εγω δεν θα παρω , ευχαριστω .........................

----------


## Κύκνος

> για μενα , τα social media εχουν μια νοσηροτητα , που την αντιλαμβανονται μονο οσοι μεγαλωσαν χωρις αυτα , και εζησαν, εκαναν παρεες , χωρις την βοηθεια των μεσων αυτων , αρα μπορουν να δουν την διαφορα ......τα νεα παιδια δεν μπορουν να την δουν , διοτι ειχαν την ' ατυχια ' να μην δουν ενα κοσμο χωρις η/υ , smart-phones , και δεν συμμαζευεται .....καντε like , γινετε followers , αιτηματα φιλιας , εγω δεν θα παρω , ευχαριστω .........................


Τα πιο νέα παιδιά από μένα όντως μεγάλωσαν έτσι όπως λες αλλά εγώ πρόλαβα την πριν υπολογιστών εποχή... Θυμάμαι όταν ήμουν μικρή παίζαμε στην αλάνα... 
Εντάξει, ο καθένας έχει τις προτιμήσεις του και σίγουρα δεν είναι το ίδιο η παρέα έξω με τα social media, εννοείται αυτό! Απλώς είναι ένας τρόπος να περνάς την ώρα σου όταν είσαι σπίτι...

----------


## Macgyver

> Τα πιο νέα παιδιά από μένα όντως μεγάλωσαν έτσι όπως λες αλλά εγώ πρόλαβα την πριν υπολογιστών εποχή... Θυμάμαι όταν ήμουν μικρή παίζαμε στην αλάνα... 
> Εντάξει, ο καθένας έχει τις προτιμήσεις του και σίγουρα δεν είναι το ίδιο η παρέα έξω με τα social media, εννοείται αυτό! Απλώς είναι ένας τρόπος να περνάς την ώρα σου όταν είσαι σπίτι...


Αγαπητη Κυκνε , μακαρι ναταν ετσι .........εσυ ευτυχως προλαβες στο παρα πεντε την προ-τεχνολογιας εποχη .... οποτε εχεις μετρο συγκρισης ..... αμα βλεπω ομως τα τρια ανηψια μου , 21-22-23 χρ. , ναρχονται εδω στο πατρικο , να δουν τον παππου και την γιαγια , και δεν ξεκολλανε τα ματια τους απο αυτα τα μπλιμπλικια , ε , τοτε μιλαμε για κανονικο εθισμο ......... 
και ναταν μονο οι νεοι ..... καποτε περιμενα κανα μισαωρο στο προθαλαμο του γιατρου μου , με αλλα 4 ατομα , ηλικιες 30-50 , ε , δεν ξεκολλησαν τα ματια τους απο τα μπλιμπλικια !!! αρρωστημενα πραματα .....

θυμαμαι το 1993 , που πρωτοεμφανιστηκαν τα κινητα στην Ελλαδα , και πηρα ενα για την δουλεια μου ........ τοτε καναν σε ευρω , 700 ευρω ( τοτε το σουβλακι εκανε 60 cents , τοχω παρει σαν μοναδα πληθωρισμου του χρηματος !) , σημερινα δλδ. 2.500 ευρω , και για να μιλας , πληρωνες πολλαααααα ...... αφου υπηρχαν οδηγοι , νεαροι , που δηθεν μιλαγαν στο κινητο , ενω ειχαν μονο ενα fake καβουκι κινητου !! το ναχεις ενα τηλεφωνακι, το καταλαβαινω , για ωρα αναγκης , η για να πεις στην κοπελα σου , ' σε 5 λεπτα θαμαι απο κατω , κατεβα ' ................ τωρα πως φτασαμε να εχουμε -εχετε κινητα που ειναι κινητα laptops , αυτο ειναι παρακμη / μαρκετιν ..........δεν ειναι τεχνολογια ...........

επισης θυμαμαι οταν πηγα στο Ντιρι, για σπουδες , ειχα παρει και μαθημα η/υ , το 1980 , ο η/υ ειχε μεγεθος σαν ενα δωματιο μπανιου , και εκανε τα πολυ βασικα , δεν ειχε σκληρο δισκο, μονο καρτελλες τρυπημενες !!!!! και μπομπινες μαγνητοταινιας για καταγραφη !!! κι ομως , με εναν η/υ , με λειτουργιες 1 gb , οι ανθρωποι πηγαν στο φεγγαρι , τον Ιουλιο του 1969 , το θυμαμαι σαν ναναι τωρα ......

----------


## Κύκνος

> Αγαπητη Κυκνε , μακαρι ναταν ετσι .........εσυ ευτυχως προλαβες την προ-τεχνολογιας εποχη .... οποτε εχεις μετρο συγκρισης ..... αμα βλεπω ομως τα τρια ανηψια μου , 21-22-23 χρ. , ναρχονται εδω στο πατρικο , να δουν τον παππου και την γιαγια , και δεν ξεκολλανε τα ματια τους απο αυτα τα μπλιμπλικια , ε , τοτε μιλαμε για κανονικο εθισμο ......... 
> και ναταν μονο οι νεοι ..... καποτε περιμενα κανα μισαωρο στο προθαλαμο του γιατρου μου , με αλλα 4 ατομα , ηλικιες 30-50 , ε , δεν ξεκολλησαν τα ματια τους απο τα μπλιμπλικια !!! αρρωστημενα πραματα .....


Καλά, αυτό όντως είναι λίγο υπερβολικό... Να έρχονται να δουν τους παππούδες τους και ν' ασχολούνται με τα κινητά...

Αλλά στον προθάλαμο του γιατρού κι εγώ θα το κοίταζα γιατί βαριέμαι αφόρητα την αναμονή...

----------


## Macgyver

> Αλλά στον προθάλαμο του γιατρού κι εγώ θα το κοίταζα γιατί βαριέμαι αφόρητα την αναμονή...


Ενταξει , το δεχομαι , αλλο το βαριεμαι , αλλο το ειμαι εθισμενος .........και εχω ως τροπο επικοινωνιας το σμαρτ-φον....

----------


## Ορέστης

Με επιασε παλι πλακωμα στο στηθος και ζαλαδα μολις ανεβηκαν οι παλμοι μου.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

στην αρχη μπορει να φαινομουν θετικος αλλα αυτο συνεβαινε γιατι δεν ειχα καταλαβει ολα οσα εβλεπα αλλα τωρα που ειδα και καταλαβα τις αντιδρασεις που πριν δεν ειχα καταλαβει καν τωρα ειμαι πιο αρνητικος απο ποτε αυτα που ειδα δε προκειτε να τα παραβλεψω ψετικη καλοπεραση με υλικες απολαυσεις δεν χρειαζομαι αλλοστε δεν ειχα υπαρξει ποτε κοιλιοδουλος τα λογια κομπολογια δε με συγκινουν εγω βλεπω καπιος τι κανει κυριως.

----------


## Macgyver

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Ορέστης

Θυμηθηκα οτι οταν ημουν 17 προσπαθουσα να πατησω το κουδουνι του σπιτιου μου και παταγα λαθος κουδουνια και πηγα στο θειο μου να κατσω. Αυτο δεν ειναι αποδειξη οτι μου βαζαν κατι στο φαι; Τι αλλο απο ψυχοφαρμακα θα μπορουσε να προκαλεσει πνευματικη συγχιση; Τοτε ξεκινησαν και κατι φοβεροι πονοκεφαλοι. 

Εβαζα παγο στο κεφαλι μου για τον πονο και ο πατερας μου ελεγε οτι τον εβαζα ετσι, γιατι ειμαι τρελος.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

να υποθεσω οτι αυτο το στημενο σοου που ειδα πριν κατι ωρες ηταν ενδειξη συμπαραστασης και αληλεγγυης προς τα ιδανικα σας πραγματικα εμεινα καταπληκτος γιατι αν κατι χρονια μου το ελεγαν δε θα το πιστευα οτι υπαρχουν ανθρωποι με τετοιες ιδεολογιες που δεν τους ενδιαφερει απολυτως τιποτα αλλο απο το να στηνουν σοου για να δουλεψουν τους αλλους αλλα *μου ανοιξατε τα ματια επιτελους* 

ειναι περιτο να πω φανταζομαι τα αισθηματα απεριοριστης συμπαθειας που εχω για τα ιδανικα σας και το ποσο ΕΚΤΙΜΩ τις προσπαθειες συμπαραστασης σας

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> νομιζα οτι ειχα να κανω με ανθρωπους με τροπους ....αμ , δε ......αργησα να το καταλαβω ,................


πω πω τι κριμα που δε το καταλαβες νωριτερα  :EEK!:

----------


## Macgyver

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Ορέστης

Πηρε το ματι της μανας μου την τσαντα μου και εχει αρχισει το κλαψουρισμα να τη δωσω στον αδερφο μου γιατι η δικια του ειναι σκισμενη. Της λεω δεκα ευρω κανει μια τσαντα και αυτος χαλαει πεντε ευρω τη μερα να μού αγοραζει γλυκα. Δεν εχεις αλληλεγγυη συνεχιζει το κλαψουρισμα η μανα μου. Τις προαλλες με κατηγορουσε οτι βρηκε στα σκουπιδια γλυκα, πιτες κλπ. Δηλαδη επρεπε να τα φαω με το ζορι, δε μπορουσε να του πει να μην τα αγορασει.

----------


## george1520

> Πηρε το ματι της μανας μου την τσαντα μου και εχει αρχισει το κλαψουρισμα να τη δωσω στον αδερφο μου γιατι η δικια του ειναι σκισμενη. Της λεω δεκα ευρω κανει μια τσαντα και αυτος χαλαει πεντε ευρω τη μερα να μού αγοραζει γλυκα. Δεν εχεις αλληλεγγυη συνεχιζει το κλαψουρισμα η μανα μου. Τις προαλλες με κατηγορουσε οτι βρηκε στα σκουπιδια γλυκα, πιτες κλπ. Δηλαδη επρεπε να τα φαω με το ζορι, δε μπορουσε να του πει να μην τα αγορασει.


Ρε Ορέστη... Είσαι 40 χρόνων άνθρωπος. Δεν είσαι παιδί. Βάλε όρια. Αν δεν θες μη κάνεις παράπονο. Οι άνθρωποι βγαίνουν από πάνω μας επειδή ΕΜΕΙΣ τους το επιτρέπουμε

----------


## Ορέστης

> Ρε Ορέστη... Είσαι 40 χρόνων άνθρωπος. Δεν είσαι παιδί. Βάλε όρια. Αν δεν θες μη κάνεις παράπονο. Οι άνθρωποι βγαίνουν από πάνω μας επειδή ΕΜΕΙΣ τους το επιτρέπουμε


Ε τι ορια να βαλω; Της ειπα οχι δε δινω την τσαντα. Τωρα με το φαγητο οσο γεμιζουν την κουζινα αηδιες, τοσο θα παρασυρομαι, ασε που τρωω και απο θυμο ή αγχος ή απογοητευση.

----------


## blackbird

"Και να θυμάσαι: Μην αφήσεις τον κόσμο να σε πικράνει με το φαρμάκι του. Μην επιτρέψεις στις πράξεις των άλλων να παγώσουν τη ζεστασία που έχεις μέσα σου. Υπάρχουν πράγματα που μας πληγώνουν, οι άνθρωποι έρχονται και φεύγουν από τη ζωή μας, και πάνω απ' όλα υπάρχουν στιγμές που λυγίζουμε και είμαστε έτοιμοι να σπάσουμε. Δεν υπάρχει τίποτα κακό στο να κλάψεις όταν πονάς και είσαι απελπισμένος. Δεν υπάρχει τίποτα κακό στο να νιώθεις θλίψη, ΑΛΛΑ είναι πολύ κακό το να φέρεσαι άσχημα στους ανθρώπους γιατί κάποιοι έκαναν το ίδιο σε σένα... Άνθρωποι είμαστε, σπάμε, κάνουμε λάθη, λυγίζουμε, αλλά δεν πρέπει να επιτρέπουμε στον πόνο και στη θλίψη να κυβερνάνε τη ζωή μας. Κι' όταν ξυπνάς κάθε πρωί θέλω να κάνεις αυτό που ξέρεις ότι είναι σωστό. Και πάντα θα υπάρχουν στιγμές στη ζωή σου που θα νιώθεις ότι θες να τα παρατήσεις, ότι δεν πάει άλλο, ότι δεν έχεις άλλες αντοχές να προχωρήσεις. Ανάπνευσε βαθιά. Εισέπνευσε... Εξέπνευσε... Το ξέρω ότι θα νιώθεις αδύναμος. Αλλά ξέρεις κάτι; Τα ίδια ακριβώς πράγματα που δείχνουν την αδύναμη πλευρά σου, είναι αυτά που θα σε δυναμώσουν στην πορεία. Το μυστικό είναι να δέχεσαι ό,τι σου πετάει η ζωή και να μαθαίνεις απ' αυτό."

Λόγια βάλσαμο στη ψυχή.

Αγάπη μόνο παιδιά. <3
Και κουράγιο και υπομονή.
Εύχομαι καλές γιορτές σε όλους  :Smile:

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

το συμπερασμα ειναι δηλαδη οτι εχουν την αξιωση εγω να συγχωρω ενω αυτοι ειναι χωρις *ουτε ενα* ιχνος μεταμελιας και ψαχνουν καροιδα να ειναι αυτοι απο πανω και οι αλλοι απο κατω 
η εποχη των ηλιθιων τελειωσε προπολου τωρα οπως ελεγα μπαινουμε στην εποχη των θεων και εγω δε προκειται να στεναχωρηθω για ανθρωπους που δε το αξιζουν γιατι δεν εχω να θυμαμαι* τιποτα* παραπανω απ αυτους εκτος απ το κακο που προσπαθουσαν να μου κανουν και ξερεις δεν ειμαι ουτε στραβος ουτε καθηστερημενος γιατι αυτο φαινοταν απο χιλιομετρα μακρυα και δε το εκανες μια φορα ΑΛΛΑ ΟΣΕΣ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΕς ΦΟΡΕς ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΕΣ χωρις να σκεφτεις απολυτως τιποτα χωρις καν να σε νιαζει το τι θα συμβει

----------


## george1520

Σκέφτομαι πως αν ειχα γεννηθεί σε ένα άλλο σπίτι με άλλους γονείς ίσως να· είχα μια ήρεμη ζωή και ένα καλό χαρακτήρα.. Δεν θα είχα πέσει σε κατάθλιψη, δεν θα πήγαινα σε ψυχολόγο, δεν θα πληγωνομουν τόσο εύκολα. Είναι από τις φορές που θέλω να φύγω από το σπίτι και να μη ξαναδώ κανένα. Είναι από τις μέρες που δεν μπορώ να βοηθήσω κανένα γιατί δεν μπορώ να βοηθήσω ούτε τον εαυτό μου. Είναι από τις στιγμές που η μάσκα του καραγκιόζη που φοράω, ότι είναι όλα καλά, δεν μπορεί να μείνει στο πρόσωπο μου.. Την πραγματικότητα δεν μπορεί να την καλύψει κανένα ψέμα.. Τίποτα δεν είναι καλά, τίποτα δεν ήταν καλά.

----------


## blackbird

> Σκέφτομαι πως αν ειχα γεννηθεί σε ένα άλλο σπίτι με άλλους γονείς ίσως να· είχα μια ήρεμη ζωή και ένα καλό χαρακτήρα.. Δεν θα είχα πέσει σε κατάθλιψη, δεν θα πήγαινα σε ψυχολόγο, δεν θα πληγωνομουν τόσο εύκολα. Είναι από τις φορές που θέλω να φύγω από το σπίτι και να μη ξαναδώ κανένα. Είναι από τις μέρες που δεν μπορώ να βοηθήσω κανένα γιατί δεν μπορώ να βοηθήσω ούτε τον εαυτό μου. Είναι από τις στιγμές που η μάσκα του καραγκιόζη που φοράω, ότι είναι όλα καλά, δεν μπορεί να μείνει στο πρόσωπο μου.. Την πραγματικότητα δεν μπορεί να την καλύψει κανένα ψέμα.. Τίποτα δεν είναι καλά, τίποτα δεν ήταν καλά.


Το σκέφτομαι κι' εγώ καμιά φορά αυτό... Από την άλλη όμως σκέφτομαι και ότι αν δεν περνούσα ό,τι πέρασα, σήμερα δεν θα ήμουν το ίδιο άτομο. Καλώς ή κακώς, από τις εμπειρίες μας μαθαίνουμε και τον χαρακτήρα μας θα τον κουβαλάμε ούτως ή άλλως. Απλά με τα χρόνια και τις εμπειρίες σου μαθαίνεις τα κουμπιά σου και πώς να επιβιώνεις πιο εύκολα.

Είναι δεδομένο πως όταν εμείς δεν είμαστε καλά, είναι δύσκολο να βοηθάμε τους άλλους, και ακόμα κι' όταν το κάνουμε, κυρίως είναι επειδή δεν θέλουμε ή δεν μπορούμε (έστω την δεδομένη στιγμή) να βοηθήσουμε πρώτα τον εαυτό μας. Δεν χρειάζεται να φοράς καμιά μάσκα. Αυτό θα σε κάνει χειρότερα γιατί μαζεύεις και στο τέλος θα κάνεις έκρηξη. Είσαι και εσύ άνθρωπος και δικαιούσαι να έχεις τα χάλια σου, για όσο καιρό χρειάζεται. Πάρε πρώτα ανάσες και ξέσπασε για να δεις τα πράγματα λίγο πιο ήρεμα. Η πραγματικότητα δεν θα αλλάξει αλλά εμείς πρέπει να προσαρμοζόμαστε ανάλογα και να προσπαθούμε πάντα για το καλύτερο.

----------


## george1520

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση σου.. Έμαθα πλέον να ξεσπω. Παλιά τα κρατούσα. Τώρα ξεσπω και κάποιες φορές περισσότερο από όσο πρέπει. Η μάσκα δυστυχώς χρειάζεται. Κανένας δεν μπορεί να σε νιωσει, να σε καταλάβει.. Οπότε για να μπορείς να συναναστρεφεσαι με άλλους πρέπει να είσαι καλά. Ή μαλλον να δείχνεις καλά.

----------


## Ορέστης

Εμενα μου κλεψανε τη ζωη και το δικαιολογησαν λεγοντας οτι εχω "το γονιδιο τσι Λινας". Ειναι σαν την ταινια με τον Βεγγο που προσπαθουσαν να τον τρελανουν. Και το χειροτερο οτι εβαλαν και τον μεγαλο μου αδελφο σε αυτο το παιχνιδι. Βεβαια απο οτι διαβαζω αυτο ειναι συνηθισμενο στις οικογενειες των ναρκισσων. Το μεγαλυτερο παιδι γινεται συνεργος του πατερα και αποκτα το χαρακτηρα του.

----------


## Ορέστης

Σας βγαζει κι εσας ολοσελιδες διαφημισεις οταν πατατε στην αναζητηση;

----------


## giannis97

Εγώ γενικά είμαι το πιο φουλ σκεπτικό άτομο που μπορεί να γνωρίσει κάποιος, σκέφτομαι τα πάντα μου έρχονται στο μυαλό όλο σκέψεις, ψείρες, γιατί έγινε έτσι; Γιατί αλλιώς ; Μήπως αυτό; Μηπωε να έκανα εκείνο τελικά ; Πο δεν βγήκε όπως ήθελα γιατί; 
Τρελενομαι...

----------


## blackbird

> Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση σου.. Έμαθα πλέον να ξεσπω. Παλιά τα κρατούσα. Τώρα ξεσπω και κάποιες φορές περισσότερο από όσο πρέπει. Η μάσκα δυστυχώς χρειάζεται. Κανένας δεν μπορεί να σε νιωσει, να σε καταλάβει.. Οπότε για να μπορείς να συναναστρεφεσαι με άλλους πρέπει να είσαι καλά. Ή μαλλον να δείχνεις καλά.


Τώρα να σου πω ότι έχεις άδικο; Μακάρι να μπορούσα να στο πω αλλά τους τελευταίους μήνες είμαι στην ίδια φάση. Απλά να μην αφήνεις πράγματα μέσα σου και να αρρωσταίνεις. Με την πρώτη ευκαιρία να ξεσπάς, να εκτονώνεσαι με όποιο τρόπο μπορείς. Μόνο έτσι μπορούμε να επιβιώσουμε εμείς οι ευαίσθητοι.





> Εμενα μου κλεψανε τη ζωη και το δικαιολογησαν λεγοντας οτι εχω "το γονιδιο τσι Λινας". Ειναι σαν την ταινια με τον Βεγγο που προσπαθουσαν να τον τρελανουν. Και το χειροτερο οτι εβαλαν και τον μεγαλο μου αδελφο σε αυτο το παιχνιδι. Βεβαια απο οτι διαβαζω αυτο ειναι συνηθισμενο στις οικογενειες των ναρκισσων. Το μεγαλυτερο παιδι γινεται συνεργος του πατερα και αποκτα το χαρακτηρα του.


Εσύ Ορέστη είσαι έξυπνος άνθρωπος. Μην αφήνεις κανέναν να σε παρασύρει. Δύστυχως για κάποιους ανθρώπους η ζωή τα έφερε πιο δύσκολα και πρέπει να είναι συνεχώς σε μια κατάσταση "πάλης", και εσωτερικής και εξωτερικής. Από ένα σημείο και μετά όμως συνηθίζεται, γίνεται η 2η φύση σου. Απλά βλέπω πως δίνεις περισσότερη σημασία απ' όση πρέπει (και το καταλαβαίνουν και εκεί σε χτυπάνε) και αυτό θέλει δουλειά. 

Έτσι νομίζω δηλαδή.

----------


## Ορέστης

Εννοειται οτι οποιος θελει να σε χειραγωγησει σε χτυπαει στο αδυνατο σημειο σου.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

......................

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

επισης τρεφω φοβερη εκτιμηση γι αυτους επειδη κανουν μονιμως οτι νομιζουν οτι με εκνευριζει και δεν ειναι τοσο οτι με εκνευριζει οσο οτι καταλαβαινω τις προθεσεις τους και σκεφτομαι δηλαδη αν εγω τωρα ειμουν αδυναμος και εξαρτομουν απ οσα ακουγα ΤΙ ΘΑ ΓΙΝΟΤΑΝ γι αυτο το λογο συμπεριφερομαι ετσι γιατι αν νομιζουν οτι μπορουν να εκνευρισουν εμενα ας κοιταξουν το τσιμεντο που βρισκετε στο εδαφος και ας προσπαθησουν να το εκνευρισουν αν μπορουν
αρα αν θελουν σεβασμο σας δωσουν το καλο παραδειγμα οι ιδιοι

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εγω ετσι οπως ειμαι τωρα δε βγαινω απ το κοσμο μου με τιποτα δε μπα να τα κατεδαφισουν ολα θα ζω με το χαβα μου μερι να ερθουν καλυτερες μερες το πολυ πολυ να εξαγριωσουν το κοσμο και μετα να φυγουν απ τη βουλη με ελικοπτερο  :Smile:

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

οσο και να καθονται να κοιτανε αντιλαμβανομαι τι συμβαινει πολυ πιο γρηγορα απ αυτους και απλως φοραω τη μασκα για να τη βλεπουν απο αυτο και μονο μπορει να καταλαβει κανεις το IQ τους που ειναι ανυπαρκτο φυσικα αφου αυτοι δεν αντιλαμβανονται καν οτι απλως τους δουλευω συνεχεια και περιμενουν εγω να τους το πω για να το παρουν χαμπαρι αφου τη δικη μου αντιληψη δε θα τη φτασουν ποτε αφου οταν αυτοι βλεπουν ενα εγω εχω δει χιλια
και τωρα ξερω τι σκεφτονται οτι εχω το ακαταλογηστο αλλα αυτοι εχουν το ακαταλογηστο σε IQ που ειναι και το χειροτερο αλλιως δε θα εκαναν πραγματα που φαινοντουσαν τοσο ξεκαθαρα επειδη ξερουν οτι δε θα με πιστεψει κανενας τοσο καιρο τους προειδοποιουσα οτι θα κανουν τα νευρα τους αγνωριστα ενω αυτοι δε το καταλαβαιναν καν βλεπεις αφου το μυαλο τους δε στροφαρει καθολου
το σιγουρο ειναι μονο ενα οταν μια μερα ο κοσμος μαθει ποιος στα αληθεια ειμουν εγω και ποιοι στα αληθεια ηταν αυτοι ολοι θα μου πουν οτι ειχα δικιο εκτος απ τους ιδιους που η δυναμη τους ειναι η προπαγανδα και τα χιλιαδες ψεματα που μεγαλωσαν τους ανθρωπους μ αυτα για να τους κρατανε σε υπνωση παντοτινη
η μορφη πχ που εχουμε τωρα καθως και η ηλικια δεν ειναι αληθινη ειναι αποτελεσμα του προγραματισμου μας οταν γενηθηκαμε κατι φυσικα που δε το γνωριζει σχεδον κανενας

----------


## ioannis2

Ποιου να ευχηθώ βρε καλές γιορτές? Ακόμα κι απ αυτούς που τους θεωρώ φυσιολογικούς στο νου, κάποιων τους, κρίνω τη συμπεριφορά τους έναντι μου, όχι και τόσο άδικα, ως αποφυγή ή υποτίμηση, οι δε απομένοντες υπάρχουν αποστάσεις είτε πραγματικές είτε παγίωσης επικοινωνίας στο επίπεδο του μια κάθε τόσο. 

Φίλε Γιάννη από το φόρουμ. Μου δωσες συμβουλή να επανασυνδεθώ με αυτούς που σου πα πως ξέκοψα ως περιπτωσάρες. Δεν γίνεται αυτό. Οι κακές στιγμές που έστω κι αν κρίνονται από κάποιους ως όχι και τόσο σημαντικές, που ήταν όμως που και που έως αρκετά επαναλαμβανόμενες ήταν αιτία, και το ψυχοφθόρο που πάντα λίγο ή πολύ υπήρχε στη συσχέτιση μαζί τους όπως και το σχεδόν εγώ να παρακαλώ ή κυρίως να με βρίσκουν όταν είχαν ανάγκη επικοινωνίας.

Μια καλή σχέση με τη γυναίκα που θες, ένας περίγυρος πραγματικών φίλων και μια ισορροπημένη επαγγελματική ζωή σε κλάδο και υπό συνθήκες που θα θελες, κι όλα αυτα μιλώντας στα επίπεδα ενός δυναμικού εύστροφου θετικού ανθρώπου που δεν ξέρει τι πα να πει ψυχολογία, είναι step up, είναι move up στη ψυχική και κατ επέκταση ως συγκοινωνούντα δοχεία στη σωματική υγεία. Είναι ως εάν η διάθεση και οι οργανικές σου λειτουργίες να βρίσκονται ένα κτυπητό στη διαφορά επίπεδο πιο πάνω. Κάπως έτσι ζουν κάποιοι πολλά αλλά και ποιοτικά χρόνια.

Το κινητό το έχω για να με παίρνουν για δουλειές και για τα διαφημιστικά που μου στέλνουν, τα οποία δεν κάνω unsubscribe για να μην περνάει μέρα χωρίς κάτι εισερχόμενο στο κινητό μου, λολ. Τα τηλεφωνήματα από πιο οικεία άτομα ελάχιστα την βδομάδα. 

Οι γιορτές περνάνε καλά φτιάχνοντας τις όμορφα με φανταστικές καταστάσεις στη σκέψη μας, διότι ακόμα και στα πιο όμορφα γιορτινά μέρη να βρεθεις αμα είσαι μόνος η διάθεση σου θα ναι χάλια παρότι εξωτερικά θα προσποιείσαι, εκτός αν με τη σκέψη σου πέτυχες αυτή την ωραία φανταστική κατάσταση που προείπα.

----------


## Ορέστης

Οταν πηγα να νεκροφιλησω τον πατερα μου στο φερετρο, η μανα μου ηρθε απο πισω μου αρπαξε το χερι και το εστριψε με δυναμη πισω απ την πλατη.

----------


## ioannis2

> Πηρε το ματι της μανας μου την τσαντα μου και εχει αρχισει το κλαψουρισμα να τη δωσω στον αδερφο μου γιατι η δικια του ειναι σκισμενη. Της λεω δεκα ευρω κανει μια τσαντα και αυτος χαλαει πεντε ευρω τη μερα να μού αγοραζει γλυκα. Δεν εχεις αλληλεγγυη συνεχιζει το κλαψουρισμα η μανα μου. Τις προαλλες με κατηγορουσε οτι βρηκε στα σκουπιδια γλυκα, πιτες κλπ. Δηλαδη επρεπε να τα φαω με το ζορι, δε μπορουσε να του πει να μην τα αγορασει.





> *Ρε Ορέστη...* *Είσαι 40 χρόνων άνθρωπος.* Δεν είσαι παιδί. Βάλε όρια. Αν δεν θες μη κάνεις παράπονο. Οι άνθρωποι βγαίνουν από πάνω μας επειδή ΕΜΕΙΣ τους το επιτρέπουμε





> Εμενα μου κλεψανε τη ζωη και το δικαιολογησαν λεγοντας οτι εχω "το γονιδιο τσι Λινας". Ειναι σαν την ταινια με τον Βεγγο που προσπαθουσαν να τον τρελανουν. Και το χειροτερο οτι εβαλαν και τον μεγαλο μου αδελφο σε αυτο το παιχνιδι. Βεβαια απο οτι διαβαζω αυτο ειναι συνηθισμενο στις οικογενειες των ναρκισσων. Το μεγαλυτερο παιδι γινεται συνεργος του πατερα και αποκτα το χαρακτηρα του.


Βρε Ορέστη, με αυτά που γράφεις δω πέρα μέχρι τώρα σε έβαζα 20 χρονών. Το πρώτο απ τα πιο πάνω με τη τσάντα, αν δεν ελεγε πιο κάτω ο george1520 πόσων χρονών είσαι, θα μουν σίγουρος ότι είσαι 20 και κάτω! Καλοπροαίρετα σου μιλαώ, γι αυτό συμφωνώ μ αυτα που σου λέει ο george1520 και προσθετω δε ότι πρέπει εσύ επιτέλους να πάρεις το νόμο στα χέρια σου, δηλαδή πράξεις που έστω βήμα βήμα θα αλλάξουν τη ζωή σου.

Μόνο που το τελευταίο με το μεγαλύτερο παιδί δεν το κατάλαβα....αν δεν ήταν συνεργός κι αν διαφωνούσε τι γίνεται?

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

> Σας βγαζει κι εσας ολοσελιδες διαφημισεις οταν πατατε στην αναζητηση;


Ναι και είναι πολύ εκνευριστικό.

----------


## george1520

Εμένα μου βγάζει διαφημίσεις με Google Chrome.. Με mozila δεν βγάζει.

----------


## Ορέστης

Ενεργοποιησα το μπλοκαρισμα διαφημισεων και σταματησαν.

----------


## Ορέστης

> Βρε Ορέστη, με αυτά που γράφεις δω πέρα μέχρι τώρα σε έβαζα 20 χρονών. Το πρώτο απ τα πιο πάνω με τη τσάντα, αν δεν ελεγε πιο κάτω ο george1520 πόσων χρονών είσαι, θα μουν σίγουρος ότι είσαι 20 και κάτω! Καλοπροαίρετα σου μιλαώ, γι αυτό συμφωνώ μ αυτα που σου λέει ο george1520 και προσθετω δε ότι πρέπει εσύ επιτέλους να πάρεις το νόμο στα χέρια σου, δηλαδή πράξεις που έστω βήμα βήμα θα αλλάξουν τη ζωή σου.
> 
> Μόνο που το τελευταίο με το μεγαλύτερο παιδί δεν το κατάλαβα....αν δεν ήταν συνεργός κι αν διαφωνούσε τι γίνεται?


Δε θα μπορουσε να μη γινει συνεργος. Οι ναρκισιστες ειναι εξπερ στο να χειραγωγουν τους αλλους, ποσο μαλλον τα παιδια τους. Δε νομιζω οτι υπαρχει ελπιδα για το μελλον μου. Απλα προσπαθω οσο γινεται να μην το σκεφτομαι και να κανω καποια πραγματα που μου αρεσουν και μπορω να τα κανω. Οταν δε θα μπορω θα βρω αλλη λυση.

----------


## george1520

Ελπίδα πάντα υπάρχει. Για όλα υπάρχουν επιλογές. Κάποιες φορές ναι βρισκόμαστε σε μια κατάσταση και λέμε δεν υπάρχει επιλογή και μένουμε εκεί.. Αλλά όχι για πολύ. Εσύ Ορέστη το έχεις κάνει ζωή σου όλο αυτό "το δεν έχω μέλλον". Το μέλλον σου είναι να φύγεις από το σπίτι. Πρώτο για να βρεις την ηρεμια σου, δεύτερο για να αρχίσεις την ζωή σου και τρίτο βρίσκεσαι σε μια ηλικία που δεν χρειάζεσαι κανένα από την οικογένεια σου. Όταν οι άνθρωποι δίπλα μας δεν είναι όπως πρέπει να είναι απλά κρατάμε αποστάσεις. Και αυτό είναι κάτι που προσπαθώ να κάνω κι εγώ όσο αφορά την οικογένεια μου. Η ατάκα "δεν έχω μέλλον" και δεν κάνω κάτι να αλλάξω μια κατάσταση για μένα είναι απλά λόγια για να αιτιολογησουμε τον ευατο μας που δεν κάνει κάποια κίνηση να αλλάξει μια κατάσταση. Οτα κάτι δεν σαρεσει.. Κουνησου. Δεν είσαι δεντρο.

----------


## ioannis2

Αχ αυτό το "δεν έχω μέλλον "... 
Το λέγαμε και στα τριάντα μας, και πιο πριν (!) και στα σαράντα μας, μετα τα πενήντα μας τα περιθώρια όντως θα έχουν στενεψει! Ορέστη.

Καλα στα λεω, καλα στα λεει και ο george1520. Το ίδιο ισχύει και για μένα, αν και συγκριτικά έχω εδώ και χρόνια τη δική μου ανεξαρτησία και κάποια αξιοπρεπή δεδομένα. Πρέπει να κουνηθουμε λίγο περισσότερο εκεί που μείνανε στάσιμοι, δηλαδή γι αυτά τα κόμματα της ζωής μας που μας κάνουν ολο να λεμε "δεν έχω μέλλον ".

----------


## Ορέστης

Και για 10 χρονια ζωης ολης ολης αξιζει να παλεψεις; ή να τους την πεταξεις περηφανος στα μουτρα;

----------


## Ορέστης

Οποτε τρωω μια σαλατα που φτιαχνει η μανα μου για μενα και την αφηνει επανω στο τραπεζι με πιανει μια περιεργη ζαλαδα και μια αισθηση οτι το μυαλο μου ειναι μουδιασμενο και αδειο.

----------


## Gianniz

Μόλις ξύπνησα πάλι από ενα ακόμη όνειρο!!!!! Λοιπόν Είμαι λίγο καιρό στο φόρουμ και το βρήκα κατα τύχη και νομίζω ίσως ήρθε η ωρα να γράψω και εγω κάτι...ειμαι χωρισμένος με την πρώην αρραβωνιαστικιά μου 1.5χρονο σχεδον χωρισμένος και θα πω ότι πολυ συχνά παρα πολυ συχνά την βλέπω στον ύπνο μου δεν ξέρω πότε θα σταματήσει αυτό μολις ξυπνάω απο ενα τετοιο όνειρο πονάει η καρδιά μου και δεν αντέχω !!! Θα ήθελα να μου πείτε την γνώμη σας ίσως κάποιοι να έχουν βιώσει κάτι παρόμοιο Ευχαριστώ!!!!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Οποτε τρωω μια σαλατα που φτιαχνει η μανα μου για μενα και την αφηνει επανω στο τραπεζι με πιανει μια περιεργη ζαλαδα και μια αισθηση οτι το μυαλο μου ειναι μουδιασμενο και αδειο.


εγω το ελεγα εδω και καιρο αυτο αλλα δε με πιστεψε σχεδον κανενας ειμαι σχεδον ο μονος που εχω καταλαβει τι συμβαινει ενω οι αλλοι ειναι στο κοσμο τους και πειρνουν βιταμινες απο λαχανικα σαβουρες ειναι οπως εχουν συνηθισει οτι εχουν μαθει ως καλο πεταει ο γαιδαρος πεταει ετσι βαρεθηκα να μιλαω και τους αφησα στη τυχη τους

κοιμουνται ορθιοι και νομιζουν οτι ειναι ψυχολογικο

το τελευταιο καιρο μαλιστα ειμαι ο μονος που παρατηρισε οτι απ το ιντερνετ εμιαζαν θεματα υπο εξαφανιση οτι ειχε σχεση με σωσιες

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

γιατι αραγε το τελευταιο καιρο ηταν θεματα υπο εξαφανιση οτι ειχε σχεση με μεταλαξεις  :Confused:  εγω δε προκειται να ψαρωσω στο κλιμα φοβου που προσπαθουσαν να περασουν οπιος κανει τη παπια και δε μιλα ειναι σα να συμφωνει και αντι να πει οτι συμφωνει λεει οτι φοβαται δε προκειται να ανεχτω τιποτα θα κοντραριστουμε μεχρι να δουμε πιος δε παλευεται με τιποτα η νεα ταξη πραγματων η εγω και την ημερα που εγω θα κανω πισω τη σκυταλη θα τη παρει αλλος που αυτος συγουρα θα πει τον τελευταιο λογο αν και αυτο δε νομιζω να τους συμφαιρει  :Confused:   :Smile:

----------


## Demi71

> Μόλις ξύπνησα πάλι από ενα ακόμη όνειρο!!!!! Λοιπόν Είμαι λίγο καιρό στο φόρουμ και το βρήκα κατα τύχη και νομίζω ίσως ήρθε η ωρα να γράψω και εγω κάτι...ειμαι χωρισμένος με την πρώην αρραβωνιαστικιά μου 1.5χρονο σχεδον χωρισμένος και θα πω ότι πολυ συχνά παρα πολυ συχνά την βλέπω στον ύπνο μου δεν ξέρω πότε θα σταματήσει αυτό μολις ξυπνάω απο ενα τετοιο όνειρο πονάει η καρδιά μου και δεν αντέχω !!! Θα ήθελα να μου πείτε την γνώμη σας ίσως κάποιοι να έχουν βιώσει κάτι παρόμοιο Ευχαριστώ!!!!


Ειναι απολυτα λογικο να νιωθεις ετσι Γιαννη σου λείπει και πονας. Ολοι λιγο πολυ το εχουμε περασει . Να εισαι δυνατος και να προσπαθεις να βγαινεις οσο μπορεις

----------


## Ορέστης

> Μόλις ξύπνησα πάλι από ενα ακόμη όνειρο!!!!! Λοιπόν Είμαι λίγο καιρό στο φόρουμ και το βρήκα κατα τύχη και νομίζω ίσως ήρθε η ωρα να γράψω και εγω κάτι...ειμαι χωρισμένος με την πρώην αρραβωνιαστικιά μου 1.5χρονο σχεδον χωρισμένος και θα πω ότι πολυ συχνά παρα πολυ συχνά την βλέπω στον ύπνο μου δεν ξέρω πότε θα σταματήσει αυτό μολις ξυπνάω απο ενα τετοιο όνειρο πονάει η καρδιά μου και δεν αντέχω !!! Θα ήθελα να μου πείτε την γνώμη σας ίσως κάποιοι να έχουν βιώσει κάτι παρόμοιο Ευχαριστώ!!!!


Δεν ξερω αν θα σου αρεσει η απαντηση. Το καλυτερο ειναι να γνωρισεις μια αλλη που θα σε κανει να τη σκεφτεσαι.

----------


## george1520

Το γράφω εδώ γιατί θέλω να το βγάλω από μέσα μου. 
Πάντα είχα την ανάγκη να βοηθάω και να υπερασπιζομαι οποίο είχε ανάγκη. Δεν ξέρω γιατί. Ίσως επειδή δεν είχα την προστασία που έπρεπε όταν ήμουν παιδί. Αναγκάστηκα να δω τη σκληρότητα της ζωής σε μικρή ηλικία και η μόνη μου επιλογή ήταν να ωριμασω απότομα. Κουβαλώντας πάντα μαζί μου τα προβλήματα και τις ανασφάλειες μου. Σήμερα για μένα ίσως να είναι μια από τις δύσκολες μέρες του χρόνου. Δεν ξέρω αν σε κάποια άλλη φάση της ζωής μου θα με ενοχλούσε τόσο και αν παίζει ρόλο ότι τον τελευταίο καιρό δεν είμαι ήρεμος. Πάντα έλεγα πως οι φίλοι είναι η οικογένεια που δεν είχα, οι άνθρωποι που εγώ επέλεξα να είναι στην ζωή μου. Ξαφνικά η επιλογή μου να προστατευω ότι θεωρώ αδύναμο μου γυρίζει μπούμερανγκ. Ξαφνικά οι άνθρωποι που θεωρούσα οικογένεια είναι πλέον ξένοι.

----------


## elis

το προβλημα που ειναι θα βρεισ αλλουσ φιλουσ που θα φυγουν κι αυτοι και θα ξαναβρεισ αλλουσ και θα ξαναφυγουν κλπ αυτο ειναι ζωη σ αρεσει take it or leave it οτι σ αρεσει

----------


## george1520

> το προβλημα που ειναι θα βρεισ αλλουσ φιλουσ που θα φυγουν κι αυτοι και θα ξαναβρεισ αλλουσ και θα ξαναφυγουν κλπ αυτο ειναι ζωη σ αρεσει take it or leave it οτι σ αρεσει


Φίλους έχω αρκετούς.. Δεν είναι η φιλία το θέμα μου αλλά η συμπεριφορά. Σε ευχαριστώ όμως για την απάντηση σου elis.

----------


## elis

https://youtu.be/uie381OkfVI

----------


## george1520

Σορρυ για την αδιάκριτη ερώτηση elis.. Πόσο είσαι;

----------


## Gianniz

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ demi71 αλλά το μόνο που καταφέρνω είναι να κοροϊδεύω τον εαυτό μου ίσως αυτό κάνουμε ολοι μας ισως παίζει και μεγάλο ρόλο ο εγωισμός μπορεί σίγουρα θα παίζει....Αλλα μπορώ να σου πω ειλικρινά ότι οτι ειχα Στην καρδιά μου της εδωσα την αγάπησα με όλη μου την καρδιά μεσα μου ξέρω ότι ίσως δεν θα μπορέσω να ξανα εχω αυτα που είχα για να τα ξανα δώσω τι να πω...ειναι μικρες στιγμές που ξεχνιέμαι αλλα τσακ 1 δευτερόλεπτο για μου θυμίζει οτι ακόμη την αγαπώ ισως και οχι γιατι κάποιες φορες μισό αλλα ειναι ο εγωισμός που ίσως ειπα

----------


## Gianniz

Όσες φορες και αν προσπάθησα ειναι σαν να μην το χρειάζομαι ίσως ακόμη

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

οσοι νιωθουν το θαυμασμο και την αποδοχη ολων στη γη αυτη σιγουρα δεν κανουν το θελημα του θεου

----------


## Ορέστης

Εβαλα φως στο δωματιο μου, λεει η μανα μου κανει δουλεια εκει γι αυτο εβαλε φως.

----------


## Ορέστης

Mε επιασε και στο μπουρου μπουρου απ το πρωι, βραχνιασα. Πρεπει να φευγω το πρωι απ' το σπιτι να γυρναω το βραδυ.

----------


## elis

40αδερφε απο τα 27 γραφω εγω η κυκνοσ κι η ρεμ ειμαστε οι πιο παλιοι

----------


## elis

δεν μπορω να καταλαβω που παει ο κοσμοσ εμεισ οταν ειχαμε τα προβληματα σασ γελουσαμε κ λεγαμε ευτυχωσ δεν ειναι τιποτα μην πω οτι εσεισ τα εφευρισκετε κι ολασ δηλαδη ειστε ακομα καλυτερα αρα δεν υπαρχει ψυχικα ασθενησ στην ελλαδα κι αυτοι που εχουν αληθινο προβλημα ξερουν οτι αγχοσ καταθλιψη θεραπευονται η ψυχωση ειναι λιγο δυσκολη αλλα ενταξει τωρα εσεισ αν το σαιτ δεν ηταν νυφοπαζαρο δηλαδη να ψαχνεται για νυφη χαλατε τον χρονο σασ σε κατι που δεν υπαρχει παριστανωντασ κατι που δεν ειστε συζητωντασ για πραγματα που δεν θα τα δειτε ποτε αν νομιζετε οτι κατι κανετε σασ πληροφορω απλα σπαταλατε χρονο για κατι που δε θα ζησετε τι προτεινω οσοι ειναι εδω οι μισοι τουλαχιστον να ψαξουν για νυφη και προσοχη σα μεγαλυτεροσ ο εγκεφαλοσ πρεπει να εκρινει δικεσ του ουσιεσ για να μπορεσετε να πατε στον πραγματικο κοσμο αλλιωσ θα ζησετε αλλα πραγματα που ειναι οργανικα ευθυνη των γιατρων σασ και δεν τα λεει κανεισ σασ αρα που παμε αυτα

----------


## elis

δεν υπαρχουν προβληματα για εσασ ενα burnout υπαρχει ολο κι ολο που θελει μερικα συμπληρωματα και μερικα φαρμακα δεν εχετε προβληματα κι απορω και πωσ το δεχεστε να συζητατε κατι που δεν εχετε αυτα

----------


## elis

το προβλημα πιο ειναι δεν εχετε λεφτα να δουλεψετε δεν εχετε παρεεσ να βρειτε real life χωρισ καψιμο και μια εμφανιση νορμαλ δηλαδη τα μπανια σασ και τα φαγητα σασ στην θεση του δεν ξερει καποιοσ ποτε να κανει μπανιο ποτε να φαει τι δεν ξερετε να κοιταξετε να ειναι ο εγκεφαλοσ υγιεισ να τον προστατευετε κι ενα σωμα κοντα στα κανονικα κιλα 5 πανω 5 κατω και λιγο να μιλατε και θα τα εχετε ολα το προβλημα που ειναι

----------


## elis

ενα προβλημα που εχετε ειναι βλεπω στο ινσταγκραμ διαφορα και με τα ριαλ λαιφ δεν μπορω να μιλησω γτ μου φαινονται ολοι ασχημοι εξηγω πρεπει ο εγκεφαλοσ να εκρινει ουσιεσ για να μιλατε κ στο ινστα και στο λαιβ θεραπεια μερικα φαρμακα μερικα συμπληρωματα δατσ ολ αυτο ειναι ολο κι ολο το προβλημα ολων

----------


## Ορέστης

> δεν μπορω να καταλαβω που παει ο κοσμοσ εμεισ οταν ειχαμε τα προβληματα σασ γελουσαμε κ λεγαμε ευτυχωσ δεν ειναι τιποτα μην πω οτι εσεισ τα εφευρισκετε κι ολασ δηλαδη ειστε ακομα καλυτερα αρα δεν υπαρχει ψυχικα ασθενησ στην ελλαδα κι αυτοι που εχουν αληθινο προβλημα ξερουν οτι αγχοσ καταθλιψη θεραπευονται η ψυχωση ειναι λιγο δυσκολη αλλα ενταξει τωρα εσεισ αν το σαιτ δεν ηταν νυφοπαζαρο δηλαδη να ψαχνεται για νυφη χαλατε τον χρονο σασ σε κατι που δεν υπαρχει παριστανωντασ κατι που δεν ειστε συζητωντασ για πραγματα που δεν θα τα δειτε ποτε αν νομιζετε οτι κατι κανετε σασ πληροφορω απλα σπαταλατε χρονο για κατι που δε θα ζησετε τι προτεινω οσοι ειναι εδω οι μισοι τουλαχιστον να ψαξουν για νυφη και προσοχη σα μεγαλυτεροσ ο εγκεφαλοσ πρεπει να εκρινει δικεσ του ουσιεσ για να μπορεσετε να πατε στον πραγματικο κοσμο αλλιωσ θα ζησετε αλλα πραγματα που ειναι οργανικα ευθυνη των γιατρων σασ και δεν τα λεει κανεισ σασ αρα που παμε αυτα


Δε νομιζω οτι οι μισοι ψαχνουν για νυφη. Τα αλλαψσωστα μου ακουγονται.

----------


## Ορέστης

> το προβλημα πιο ειναι δεν εχετε λεφτα να δουλεψετε δεν εχετε παρεεσ να βρειτε real life χωρισ καψιμο και μια εμφανιση νορμαλ δηλαδη τα μπανια σασ και τα φαγητα σασ στην θεση του δεν ξερει καποιοσ ποτε να κανει μπανιο ποτε να φαει τι δεν ξερετε να κοιταξετε να ειναι ο εγκεφαλοσ υγιεισ να τον προστατευετε κι ενα σωμα κοντα στα κανονικα κιλα 5 πανω 5 κατω και λιγο να μιλατε και θα τα εχετε ολα το προβλημα που ειναι


Ο εγκεφαλος μου δεν ειναι υγιης γιατι με ζαλιζουν τα φωτα που αναβοσβηνουν. Αυτο προεκυψε μετα απο ενα ατυχημα πριν 4 χρονια. Επισης δουλεια δυσκολα βρισκεις αν εχεις προβληματα υγειας και παρεεςψακομα πιο δυσκολα αν εισαι ιδιοτροπος.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

μετρησα τουλαχιστον 4 η 5 φορες που εμφανιστηκαν διαφοροι και μου ελεγαν οτι τους κατεβει και προσπαθουσαν να στησουν ενα σοου για να το βλεπουν οι αλλοι μετα απ το ιδιο ακριβως περιστατικο στραβος δεν ειμαι ουτε χαζος αν αυτο νομιζεις εκανες το ιδιο πραγμα συνεχομενα μπροστα στα ματια μου και τωρα εισαι και δυσαρεστημενος για φαντασου οσο ακριβως με σεβαστηκες το ιδιο σε σεβαστηκα και εγω τον σεβασμο ΕΣΥ μου τον διδαξες πρωτος με ολα οσα εκανες εγω ομως αυτη τη συμπεριφορα δε προκειται να την ανεχτω θα φωναζω οσο μπορω περισσοτερο και οπιος θελει να γινει θεαμα και να γελασουν μαζι του ολοι ας στησει σοου φυσικα ιχνος φιλοτιμου δεν εχεις καν.

----------


## Κύκνος

Καλά Χριστούγεννα σε όλους!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ορέστης

Η μανα μου με κανει επιτηδες να φωναζω για να κλεινει η φωνη μου.

----------


## george1520

> Η μανα μου με κανει επιτηδες να φωναζω για να κλεινει η φωνη μου.


Κάνεις δεν μπορεί να σε κάνει να κάνεις κάτι επίτηδες... Ορέστη πρέπει κάτι να κάνεις ε.. Δεν γίνεται να συνεχίσεις έτσι. Κανείς σαν παιδάκι. Πρέπει να πάρεις την ζωή στα χέρια σου. Αν δεν θες τότε μη παραπονιεσαι

----------


## Ορέστης

Μου ειπε η μανα μου να της βαλω στο ταμπλετ να δει τη σειρα της κι εγω ο ηλιθιος της το εδωσα και βγηκα βολτα. Και φωναξε τον αδελφο μου και το ψαχουλευε. Τους παρεδωσα ολη μου την προσωπικη ζωη. Τωρα αμα τον δω φαντη μπαστουνι εξω στη σχολη μου οπως συνηθιζε να κανει ποιος θα φταιει; Αυτος; Οχι βεβαια, θα φταιω εγω. Αμα αρχισει να στελνει μηνυματα στην καθηγητρια και να της λεει ειμαι ο αδερφος του Ορεστη και ειμαι υπευθυνος γι αυτον, ποιος θα φταιει; Φυσικα εγω. Κανω τοσους κοπους να προστατευσω την ιδιωτικοτητα μου. Ειδε η μανα μου καποιο βιβλιο και παραμονευε ποτε θα σηκωθω για κατουρημα στις 6 το πρωι και χωνοταν στο δωματιο μου οσο ημουν στην τουαλετα κι εψαχνε. Και εγω της παρεδωσα τα παντα. Χαζεψα, με υπνωτισαν, δε μπορω να καταλαβω.

----------


## Ορέστης

Το καλοκαιρι πηγα κι εβγαλα δευτερο νουμερο οταν θα πηγαινα διακοπες γιατι δεν τους ειχα δωσει το κανονικο μου και τελικα μου αποκαλυψαν οτι το ειχαν - ποιος ξερει πως.

Γενικα μια ζωη τα ιδια. Δε μπιρω να ξεφυγω. Στον μπουτσο μου, απλα δε θα ξαναπατησω στο μαθημα. Καταφερα και πηγα 2 μηνες, καλα ηταν.

----------


## Ορέστης

Απο τα νευρα μου ερχεται να το σπασω το ταμπλετ, αλλα αυριο θα το μετανιωσω.

----------


## george1520

Σκέφτομαι ότι η υπομονή και η καλοσυνη μου από κάποιους μεταφράζεται σαν ελάττωμα. 
Εγώ δεδομένο θεωρώ μονο το τσιγάρο μου και αυτό μέχρι να σβήσει..

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

το τελευταιο καιρο κανουν σχεδον τα παντα για να στησουν ενα σκινηκο προπαγανδας με διαφορα ατομα που παριστανουν οτι με γνωριζουν γιατι αυτο που τους ενδιαφερει ειναι να μη γνωρισει η νεα γενια τιποτα σχετικο με εμενα για να μινει δια παντος μεσα στη προπαγανδα και ως συνηθως εκανες για χιλιοστη φορα το ιδιο ακριβως πραγμα μπροστα στα ματια μου νομιζοντας οτι δε το καταλαβα αφου θεωρεις τον εαυτο σου το μονο εξυπνο αλλα μπροστα μου εισαι ελαχιστος γιατι καταλαβαινω οτι και να κανεις και ολοι αυτοι που νομιζουν οτι σε γνωριζουν αν εβλεπαν ολα αυτα που εβλεπα εγω θα σε αντιμετωπιζαν με τον ιδιο τροπο ακριβως

----------


## Nikolas73

> Μου ειπε η μανα μου να της βαλω στο ταμπλετ να δει τη σειρα της κι εγω ο ηλιθιος της το εδωσα και βγηκα βολτα. Και φωναξε τον αδελφο μου και το ψαχουλευε. Τους παρεδωσα ολη μου την προσωπικη ζωη. Τωρα αμα τον δω φαντη μπαστουνι εξω στη σχολη μου οπως συνηθιζε να κανει ποιος θα φταιει; Αυτος; Οχι βεβαια, θα φταιω εγω. Αμα αρχισει να στελνει μηνυματα στην καθηγητρια και να της λεει ειμαι ο αδερφος του Ορεστη και ειμαι υπευθυνος γι αυτον, ποιος θα φταιει; Φυσικα εγω. Κανω τοσους κοπους να προστατευσω την ιδιωτικοτητα μου. Ειδε η μανα μου καποιο βιβλιο και παραμονευε ποτε θα σηκωθω για κατουρημα στις 6 το πρωι και χωνοταν στο δωματιο μου οσο ημουν στην τουαλετα κι εψαχνε. Και εγω της παρεδωσα τα παντα. Χαζεψα, με υπνωτισαν, δε μπορω να καταλαβω.


έχεις ξεπεράσει σε συνομωσιολογία ακόμα και τον Κωδικό Ντα Βίντσι και μετά παραπονιέσαι οτι είσαι βαρετός άνθρωπος και δεν έχεις να πεις τίποτα.

----------


## Ορέστης

Ποια ειναι η συνωμοσιολογια; Οτι μου ψαχουλευσαν το ταμπλετ; Σημερα λειπει ολη μερα η μανα μου. Πηγε στην αδελφη της να πρηξουν η μια την αλλη. Τι ωραια ησυχια! Μονος μονος!  :Wink: 
Ηπια κρασι και απηγγειλα ποιηματα στο ταμπλετ.

----------


## Ορέστης

Ειμαι θυμα 2 συνωμοσιων: Της ευρυτερης οικογενειας μου και της ψυχοπαθους αιρετικης πρωην του αδελφου μου. Αυτοι μου βαλαν τρικλοποδιες για να μην ζησω.

----------


## blackbird

Κρίσεις άγχους και εφιάλτες λόγω εργασιών και εξέτασης που πλησιάζει, δεν πολυχαίρομαι όσο θα ήθελα τις μέρες των γιορτών λόγω της @[email protected],@ διαταραχής. Σηκώθηκα όμως σήμερα, ήπια τον καφέ μου, έφαγα και 2 μελομακάρονα (τα πρώτα που έφαγα στις γιορτές), μετά έβαλα την αγαπημένη μου μουσική στο repeat (αυτήν που έβαζα όταν έκανα solo travelling και περπατούσα χιλιόμετρα), άρχισα τρέξιμο και τσουπ, μες την τρελή χαρά και την αισιοδοξία. Θα τελειώσω με τις εξετάσεις μου τον Μάιο, θα δουλέψω 2-3 μήνες να μαζέψω λεφτά και θα πάω ταξιδάκι. Θα έχω κάτι να περιμένω. Θα κάνω ό,τι με ευχαριστεί. Όχι που θα κάτσω να σκάσω. Και αφού μπορώ να το κάνω αυτό κάθε χρόνο και να περνάω τις πιο ευτυχισμένες μου στιγμές, και αφού το νόημα της ζωής είναι αυτό το πράγμα ακριβώς, γιατί κάθομαι και σκάω; Έχει τόσες συγκινήσεις η ζωή και μπορώ να τις νιώθω όλες σε ένα μεγάλο βαθμό. Ευγνώμων πρέπει να νιώθω.  :Smile:

----------


## Ορέστης

> Κρίσεις άγχους και εφιάλτες λόγω εργασιών και εξέτασης που πλησιάζει, δεν πολυχαίρομαι όσο θα ήθελα τις μέρες των γιορτών λόγω της @[email protected],@ διαταραχής. Σηκώθηκα όμως σήμερα, ήπια τον καφέ μου, έφαγα και 2 μελομακάρονα (τα πρώτα που έφαγα στις γιορτές), μετά έβαλα την αγαπημένη μου μουσική στο repeat (αυτήν που έβαζα όταν έκανα solo travelling και περπατούσα χιλιόμετρα), άρχισα τρέξιμο και τσουπ, μες την τρελή χαρά και την αισιοδοξία. Θα τελειώσω με τις εξετάσεις μου τον Μάιο, θα δουλέψω 2-3 μήνες να μαζέψω λεφτά και θα πάω ταξιδάκι. Θα έχω κάτι να περιμένω. Θα κάνω ό,τι με ευχαριστεί. Όχι που θα κάτσω να σκάσω. Και αφού μπορώ να το κάνω αυτό κάθε χρόνο και να περνάω τις πιο ευτυχισμένες μου στιγμές, και αφού το νόημα της ζωής είναι αυτό το πράγμα ακριβώς, γιατί κάθομαι και σκάω; Έχει τόσες συγκινήσεις η ζωή και μπορώ να τις νιώθω όλες σε ένα μεγάλο βαθμό. Ευγνώμων πρέπει να νιώθω.


Α μπραβο βρε!!!!  :Big Grin:  Κι εγω οταν φευγω απ τις αρνητικες σκεψεις αυτο κανω. Κανω τα πραγματα που μου αρεσουν και με "ταξιδευουν" σε εναν παραλληλο ομορφοτερο κοσμο. Ασε που το να δουλευεις το καλοκαιρι και να σπουδαζεις το χειμωνα ειναι μια χαρα λαιφ σταιλ!

----------


## blackbird

> Α μπραβο βρε!!!!  Κι εγω οταν φευγω απ τις αρνητικες σκεψεις αυτο κανω. Κανω τα πραγματα που μου αρεσουν και με "ταξιδευουν" σε εναν παραλληλο ομορφοτερο κοσμο. Ασε που το να δουλευεις το καλοκαιρι και να σπουδαζεις το χειμωνα ειναι μια χαρα λαιφ σταιλ!


Ε ναι, από το να δουλεύεις ολόχρονα και να σκοτώνεσαι (και φυσικά η δουλειά να καταντάει δουλεία), μια χαρά είμαι και με το να έχω και ελεύθερο χρόνο. Εντάξει, άργησα αλλά έμαθα να τον διαχειρίζομαι καλά χωρίς να με κάνει σκατά! χαχαχα

Πάντως το daydreaming και γενικά τα όνειρα, οι στόχοι, μας κρατάνε ζωντανούς και αισιόδοξους. Επίσης ο ομορφότερος κόσμος δεν είναι ουτοπία. Τον κόσμο τον κάνουν οι άνθρωποι, και όμορφοι άνθρωποι υπάρχουν  :Smile:  Διάβαζω για διάφορες πράξεις φιλανθρωπίας στο ίντερνετ ή γενικά παρατηρώ γενικά όμορφες στιγμές με χαμόγελα και καλοσύνη και ταυτόχρονα χαμογελάω και εγώ Ορέστη. Δεν υπάρχουν μόνο κακά γύρω μας.

----------


## Ορέστης

_______  :Smile:  _______

----------


## blackbird

Και εσύ γράψε τους δικούς σου (όσο δύσκολο κι' αν είναι, όλοι τραβάμε ζόρια, άλλοι μικρότερα, άλλοι μεγαλύτερα) και μεταφέρσου έστω νοητικά στον κόσμο που θες να βλέπεις για να είσαι καλά. Όσο τους το επιτρέπεις και το βλέπουν πως είσαι ευάλωτος, τόσο θα το συνεχίζουν. Η παραίτηση δεν είναι λύση. Συνέχισε να κάνεις τα πράγματα που θες (τα μαθήματα ξένης γλώσσας), αδιαφόρησε όσο μπορείς και τίποτα κακό δεν θα γίνει. Βάλε και κανάν κωδικό και αφού νιώθεις ανασφάλεια μην ξαναδώσεις το τάμπλετ σου. Τις στιγμές που έχεις νεύρα και σου έρχεται να τα παρατήσεις, παίρνε τους δρόμους (αφού σε βοηθάει και εσένα) μέχρι να ηρεμήσεις. Ξέρεις πόσες φορές μου περνάει από το μυαλό αυτή η σκέψη; Όλοι μας πιεζόμαστε και φτάνουμε στο αμήν. Αλλά εκεί είναι που πρέπει να βάζεις πείσμα για να μην χάνεις το παιχνίδι. Και εκεί είναι που δυναμώνεις και εξασκείς και την υπομονή σου. Είμαι σίγουρη πως τα ξέρεις καλύτερα εσύ και ας ακούγεσαι σαν παιδάκι γυμνασίου πολλές φορές. Εγώ έχω δει και την ώριμη - σοφή πλευρά σου και βοηθήθηκα. Όποιος μπορεί και σκέφτεται σοφά, αργά ή γρήγορα βρίσκει και τις λύσεις στα δικά του προβλήματα, φτάνει να πεισμώσει και το πιστέψει.

----------


## Ορέστης

Εκει που γραφεις οτι ακουγομαι σαν παιδακι γυμνασιου πολλες φορες, γελασα.  :Wink: 
Σε ευχαριστω, παντα δινεις ευστοχες και καλες συμβουλες.  :Smile: 
Πρεπει να τις ακολουθω περισσοτερο.

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

Αυτές τις μέρες σκέφτομαι συνέχεια τους ανθρώπους που είναι στο νοσοκομείο.. Τι ζόρι τραβάνε, πως νιώθουν ψυχολογικά.
Έχω υπάρξει και ασθενής και σύνοδος τέτοιες μέρες και ξέρω πόσο δύσκολο είναι.. Όχι ότι θεωρώ κάτι ιδιαίτερο αυτές τις μέρες και όχι ότι δεν είναι εξίσου δύσκολο και τις υπόλοιπες να είσαι ασθενής.. Αλλά να ή σκέψη μου εμένα είναι εκεί, μαζί τους.. Δεν εκτιμάμε όσα έχουμε μέχρι να τα χάσουμε.
Καλες γιορτές με υγεία και χαμόγελα  :Smile:

----------


## george1520

Σκέφτομαι πως ευτυχισμένος άνθρωπος είναι αυτός που δεν είναι τόσο έξυπνος, που δεν καταλαβαίνει, που δεν ψάχνει να μάθει, που δεν αναλύει.
Σκέφτομαι ακόμη πως οι άνθρωποι σε νοιάζονται μέχρι εκεί που θέλουν και μέχρι εκεί που δεν ξεβολευονται

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ο κοσμος αλαξε και αυτο ας το βαλουν καλα στο μυαλο τους γιατι να ειστε σιγουροι οτι οταν τα πραγματα φτασουν στα ακρα και η διαιρεση γινει πολυ εντονη αναμεσα στους καλους και τους κακους οσοι κακοι θα εχουν απομεινει θα ειναι στο τοσο κακη κατασταση απ τη κακια που θα εχουν μεσα τους που θα τους μαζεψουν με καροτσι αφου ο κακος και αυτοκαταστροφικος ανθρωπος το πρωτο πραγμα που καταστρεφει ειναι τον εαυτο του αν διαβασετε και την αποκαλυψη θα δειτε οτι λεει το ιδιο ακροβως πραγμα με αλλα λογια μαλιστα εχουν προφυτευσει οτι καπιοι λαοι θα εκχριστιανιστουν για να γλιτωσουν τη τελευταια στιγμη αυτο ειναι και ενα σημαδι ευφυιας....

----------


## elisabet

> Σκέφτομαι *πως ευτυχισμένος άνθρωπος είναι αυτός που δεν είναι τόσο έξυπνος, που δεν καταλαβαίνει, που δεν ψάχνει να μάθει, που δεν αναλύει.*
> Σκέφτομαι ακόμη πως οι άνθρωποι σε νοιάζονται μέχρι εκεί που θέλουν και μέχρι εκεί που δεν ξεβολευονται


χαχαχα

Καλημέρα
Να ξερες ποσες φορές έχω ευχηθεί να μην καταλάβαινα, να μην ανέλυα, να μην σκεφτόμουν και πόσο έχω ζηλέψει κάτι τέτοιους τύπους γενικότερα. Αυτοί είναι ευτυχισμένοι όντως.

----------


## george1520

> χαχαχα
> 
> Καλημέρα
> Να ξερες ποσες φορές έχω ευχηθεί να μην καταλάβαινα, να μην ανέλυα, να μην σκεφτόμουν και πόσο έχω ζηλέψει κάτι τέτοιους τύπους γενικότερα. Αυτοί είναι ευτυχισμένοι όντως.


Καλημέρα... 
Όσοι είναι στον κόσμο τους είναι και ευτυχισμένοι. Όλοι οι άλλοι που καταλαβαίνουν, ψάχνονται γενικά είναι καταδικασμενοι. Το βλέπω κάθε μέρα. Είτε με καταστάσεις που γίνονται, είτε με τους ανθρώπους που ξέρω.. Ένα κουμπάκι να το πατήσεις και να αλλάξουν όλα.

----------


## elis

για τουσ νεουσ που διαβαζουν ολη μερα τουσ νομουσ δουλευω απο 10 χρονων αγροτησ σχολειο 15 αποφοιτοσ πανεπιστημιου στρατο στρατονομοσ πατερασ δυο παιδιων ετων 40 πυρινικη βομβα να ριξω θα πουν παρασυρθηκε μη διαβαζετε τουσ νομουσ τσαμπα κουραζεστε συνταξιουχοσ θα πρεπει να ειμαι αν πανε καλα τα πραγματα σε 2 3 χρονια δουλευω 20 χρονια σχεδον τι θελετε να μου πειτε οτι κι αν μου πειτε τσαμπα θα παει ξεκοληστε να ησυχασουμε

----------


## Ορέστης

Ξεκινησε απο το πρωι η μανα μου. Τι κανει η γυναικα του αδερφου μου (στ' @@ μου), τι δουλεια κανει ο αδερφος της (στ' @@ μου), οτι θα μας καλεσει σε τραπεζι και ειμαι υποχρεωμενος να παω, και γενικα εφεξης ειμαι υποχρεωμενος να παρατησω τα παντα και να αφιερωσω τη ζωη μου στον αδερφο μου και τη γυναικα του. Τα ιδια Παντελακη μου, τα ιδια Παντελη μου. Της λεω σταματα, ασε με ησυχο, δε σταματαει. Εχει πιασει ποστο στην κουζινα και περιμενει σαν την αραχνη. Σου λεει, ολη μερα θα ασχολεισαι με ο, τι θελω εγω να ασχολεισαι.

----------


## elis

επειδη 5 χρονια ετρεχα ολη μερα και δε φερομουν καλα ζητω συγνωμη τωρα αν ετρεχα ασκοπα για βασανιστηριο ειστε ολοι τριμαλακεσ αν ετρεχα γτ εγινε πολεμοσ με την τουρκια και σβησαν τα φωτα κατεβηκε ο αλλοσ και επρεπε καποιοσ να τρεχει για να φαινεται ηλιοσ θελω συνταξη των κατωτατο 684 και κανονικεσ τιμεσ και θα παρω ενα αυτοκινητακι νομιζω ειναι δουλεια για μια ζωη αυτο το τρεξιμο συν την αγροτικη μου δουλεια αυτα και φιλακια πολλα απο τον ηλιο

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

συγχωρεστε την αγανακτηση μου αλλα πραγματικα εχω φτασει μεχρι εδω και θελω να απευθυνθω σε αυτον που τοσο καιρο τραβηξα τα πανδιανα εξαιτιας του με κακοποιησε ψυχολογικα ενω εγω το πιστεψα κατι που το πληρωνω ως τωρα και αυτο που με εξοργησε εντελως με τη περιπτωση του ηταν οτι επειδη δε μπορεσε να τα βαλει μαζι μου τα εβαλε με τους ανθρωπους γυρω μου που δεν του εφταιγαν σε τιποτα σα να λεμε οποιος δε μπορει να βαρεσει βαραει το σαμαρι ειμαι πραγματικα φοβερα αγανακτησμενος και εξοργησμενος και αν τον εβλεπα θα τον ρωταγα καλα δε ντραπηκες να τα κανεις ολα αυτα μπροστα στα ματια μου δεν εχεις ιχνος αξιοπρεπειας πανω σου? ΣΕ ΤΙ ΣΟΥ ΦΤΑΙΝΕ ΚΑΤΑΡΧΗΝ ΟΙ ΑΝθΡΩΠΟΙ γυρω μου ρε? και θα σου πω το εξης δε προκειται να σταματησω να μιλαω αν δε τους αφησεις ησυχους ΝΤΡΟΠΗ ΣΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΟΣΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΕΣ αν θες να σε αφησω ησυχο να σταματησεις να τους ενοχλεις αλλιως θα μιλω συνεχεια μεχρι να σταματησεις.ΝΤΡΟΠΗ ΣΟΥ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΩ τα εβαλες με αθωους ανθρωπους επειδη δε γουσταρες εμενα

----------


## Xfactor

> συγχωρεστε την αγανακτηση μου αλλα πραγματικα εχω φτασει μεχρι εδω και θελω να απευθυνθω σε αυτον που τοσο καιρο τραβηξα τα πανδιανα εξαιτιας του με κακοποιησε ψυχολογικα ενω εγω το πιστεψα κατι που το πληρωνω ως τωρα και αυτο που με εξοργησε εντελως με τη περιπτωση του ηταν οτι επειδη δε μπορεσε να τα βαλει μαζι μου τα εβαλε με τους ανθρωπους γυρω μου που δεν του εφταιγαν σε τιποτα σα να λεμε οποιος δε μπορει να βαρεσει βαραει το σαμαρι ειμαι πραγματικα φοβερα αγανακτησμενος και εξοργησμενος και αν τον εβλεπα θα τον ρωταγα καλα δε ντραπηκες να τα κανεις ολα αυτα μπροστα στα ματια μου δεν εχεις ιχνος αξιοπρεπειας πανω σου? ΣΕ ΤΙ ΣΟΥ ΦΤΑΙΝΕ ΚΑΤΑΡΧΗΝ ΟΙ ΑΝθΡΩΠΟΙ γυρω μου ρε? και θα σου πω το εξης δε προκειται να σταματησω να μιλαω αν δε τους αφησεις ησυχους ΝΤΡΟΠΗ ΣΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΟΣΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΕΣ αν θες να σε αφησω ησυχο να σταματησεις να τους ενοχλεις αλλιως θα μιλω συνεχεια μεχρι να σταματησεις.ΝΤΡΟΠΗ ΣΟΥ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΩ τα εβαλες με αθωους ανθρωπους επειδη δε γουσταρες εμενα


Απλα κανε περα καποιον που σε κακοποίησε λεκτικα. Οσο του δινεις σημασια δινεις και αξια.

----------


## Ορέστης

Στην κηδεια του πατερα μου σε μια φαση βρισκομουν στο δρομο. Απεναντι μου η γυναικα του ξαδερφου μου και νυφη του θειου μου εκεινου που σε ηλικια 10 ετων μου είπε οτι αυτα που κανω τα κανουν μονο οι ψυχοπαθεις και ο οποιος στηριζε παντα και δικαιολογουσε τον πατερα μου σε ολες τις βιαιες εκρηξεις εναντιον της οικογενειας του (πχ. του επεφτε ενα ποτηρι απο τα χερια και εσπαγε ενω ηταν μονος του στην κουζινα και αρχισε να ωρυεται γαμω την παναγια σας...). Αυτος ελεγε και στο χωριο οτι ειμαι επικινδυνος. Η νυφη του λοιπον που δεν γνωριζομασταν με κοιταξε και κουνησε τα μουτρα της απαξιωτικα. Αναρωτιεμαι ποσοι ανθρωποι θα το εκαναν αυτο. Να κουνανε τα μουτρα τους απαξιωτικα σε εναν αγνωστο συγγενη στην κηδεια του πατερα του. Νομιζω οτι ειναι ανθρωπος ειδικου χαρακτηρα και αυτη.

----------


## george1520

> Στην κηδεια του πατερα μου σε μια φαση βρισκομουν στο δρομο. Απεναντι μου η γυναικα του ξαδερφου μου και νυφη του θειου μου εκεινου που σε ηλικια 10 ετων μου είπε οτι αυτα που κανω τα κανουν μονο οι ψυχοπαθεις και ο οποιος στηριζε παντα και δικαιολογουσε τον πατερα μου σε ολες τις βιαιες εκρηξεις εναντιον της οικογενειας του (πχ. του επεφτε ενα ποτηρι απο τα χερια και εσπαγε ενω ηταν μονος του στην κουζινα και αρχισε να ωρυεται γαμω την παναγια σας...). Αυτος ελεγε και στο χωριο οτι ειμαι επικινδυνος. Η νυφη του λοιπον που δεν γνωριζομασταν με κοιταξε και κουνησε τα μουτρα της απαξιωτικα. Αναρωτιεμαι ποσοι ανθρωποι θα το εκαναν αυτο. Να κουνανε τα μουτρα τους απαξιωτικα σε εναν αγνωστο συγγενη στην κηδεια του πατερα του. Νομιζω οτι ειναι ανθρωπος ειδικου χαρακτηρα και αυτη.


Αχ ρε Ορέστη.. Είσαι ένα μικρό παιδί που θέλει σημασία, αποδοχή και αγάπη.. Κάνε κάτι ρε φίλε. Αντιμετώπισε το παρελθόν σου.. Θα έρθει η μέρα που δεν θα μπορείς να κάνεις τίποτα..

----------


## Ορέστης

Η μανα μου πρωτα θα πεθανει και μετα θα καταθεσει τα οπλα.

----------


## Ορέστης

> Αχ ρε Ορέστη.. Είσαι ένα μικρό παιδί που θέλει σημασία, αποδοχή και αγάπη.. Κάνε κάτι ρε φίλε. Αντιμετώπισε το παρελθόν σου.. Θα έρθει η μέρα που δεν θα μπορείς να κάνεις τίποτα..


Το "δικιο" τους εχει ριζωσει μεσα μου. Ειναι κομματι της ταυτοτητας μου. Ειμαι ο επικινδυνος ψυχοπαθης εγκληματιας.

----------


## george1520

> Το "δικιο" τους εχει ριζωσει μεσα μου. Ειναι κομματι της ταυτοτητας μου. Ειμαι ο επικινδυνος ψυχοπαθης εγκληματιας.


Και εσύ κάνεις γιαυτό; το ποτιζεις;

Σε παρακολουθεί κάποιος γιατρός; δεν θυμάμαι.

----------


## elisabet

> Καλημέρα... 
> Όσοι είναι στον κόσμο τους είναι και ευτυχισμένοι. Όλοι οι άλλοι που καταλαβαίνουν, ψάχνονται γενικά είναι καταδικασμενοι. Το βλέπω κάθε μέρα. Είτε με καταστάσεις που γίνονται, είτε με τους ανθρώπους που ξέρω.. Ένα κουμπάκι να το πατήσεις και να αλλάξουν όλα.


Δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει τέτοιο κουμπάκι. Ούτε μπορείς να γίνεις αναίσθητος και να μην σε ενοχλεί η βλακεία του κόσμου. Ξέρεις το βρίσκω υγιές αυτό. Όταν σταματήσουν να με ενοχλούν πράγματα γύρω μου, να απογοητευομαι, να θυμώνω, να θλίβομαι....μάλλον θα με θεωρήσω βαριά άρρωστη. Είναι υγιές να σε ενοχλεί μια κακή συμπεριφορά, σημαίνει πως δεν έχεις γίνει τόσο γομάρι που να μην σε αγγίζει τίποτα άρα σημαίνει πως υπάρχει ακόμα ελπίδα στον κόσμο να αλλάξει μια μέρα.

----------


## george1520

Θα προτιμούσα να σου πω τι αλήθεια να μη με ενοχλούσε καμια συμπεριφορά.. Να μη με ένοιαζε.. Να εβλεπα πως ο άλλος δεν είναι σωστός και απλα να πήγαινα παρακάτω. Και ειναι κάτι που έκανα χρόνια.. 

Από χθες σέρνεται η σελίδα. Δεν με αφήνει να μπω.

----------


## elisabet

Εγώ νόμιζα πως το έκανα παλιότερα. Χρειάστηκαν χρόνια για να καταλάβω πως το μόνο που έκανα ήταν τελικά να μην με αφήνω να δεθώ πολύ με κάποιον επειδή φοβόμουν πως θα απογοητευτώ στην συνέχεια. Έτσι αντί για το τεκμήριο της αθωότητας, όλοι είχαν το τεκμήριο της ενοχής από μένα εκ των προτέρων. Αποφάσισα κάποια στιγμή συνειδητά να το αλλάξω αυτό. Βλακεία. Δεν ήμουν αναίσθητη ούτε δυνατή όπως θεωρούσα τότε, χέστρα ήμουν, απλά φοβόμουν πως θα πληγωθώ. Δεν είναι και τόσο τρομερό να πληγώνεσαι τελικά. Πληγώνεσαι, μαθαίνεις, πηγαίνεις παρακάτω. Το κακό είναι να μένεις αιώνια εκεί που πληγώνεσαι.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Απλα κανε περα καποιον που σε κακοποίησε λεκτικα. Οσο του δινεις σημασια δινεις και αξια.


μου ζητουν το σεβασμο την ωρα που καταπατησαν καθε ατομικο και δημοκρατικο μου δικαιωμα να επιλεξω με ελευθευρη βουληση οτι θελω να κανω και σε ποιον θελω να μιλησω το οτι ειπα τις αποψεις μου δημοσια αυτο δε σημαινει οτι επετρεψα σε κανενα να μου κατσει στο σβερκο με πιο δικαιομα θελουν να αποφασισουν αλλοι αντι για μενα για το τι θα φορεσω που θα παω και τι θα αγορασω με ποιο δικαιομα μου πουλανε συσκευες που δε λειτουργουν? με ποιο δικαιομα μου πουλησαν ενδυματα με ξηλωμενες ραφες? μηπως τους επετρεψα ποτε επειδη ειμαι δημοσιο προσωπο πλεον να συναποφασιζουμε μαζι για οτι θελω ΕΓΩ να κανω? 
ειναι δυνατον πχ στην εποχη του 2020 που κοντευουμε το δικτυο 5G να υπαρχει ανθρωπος που να πιστευει οτι το δικτυο δεν εχει τη δυνατοτητα καλυψης? και οτι κλινει η γραμη απο σημα διαφημιζουν δικτια 5G και μετα το παιζουν οτι δεν υπαρχει σημα παντου? ειναι προφανες οτι ολα τα κανουν για να μας ελεγχουν οσο δυντον περισσοτερο αυτο τους ενδιαφερει πχ πριν απο κατι μερες το αντιβαιρους μου εβγαλε ενα μυνημα οτι η συνδεση μου δεν ειναι ιδιωτικη και μολις το φωτογραφισα εξαφανιστικε εισβαλουν με το ετσι θελω στη ζωη μου για να παρεμβουν σε οτι αποφασιζω εγω για να καταλαβω δηλαδη δημοκρατια εχουμε η μηπως εχουμε χουντα και δε το εχω καταλαβει την ενοια της φρασης δικο ΜΟΥ την εχουν καταλαβει? δε ντρεπονται καθολου πλεον για οσα κανουν η δε τους εμεινε ουτε η ελαχιστη τσιπα που ειχαν? οι καταπατητες διαμαρτυρονται οτι δε τους σεβαστηκα γιατι αυτοι μηπως με σεβαστηκαν οταν μου πουλησαν μια συσκευη που εκανε 100 ευρω και δε μπορω να τη χρησιμοποιησω? απο ποτε οι καταπατητες τις ιδιωτικης συνδεσης που εχω εχουν και δικαιοματα εγω δε προκειται να σταματησω να μιλω αυτο νομιζουν δε τους εδωσε κανεις το δικαιωμα να εισβαλουν στις σκεψεις μου και τα πιστευω μου το ειμαι ειναι δικος μου λογαριασμος αρα αν αυτοι δε με σεβονται νομιζουν οτι θα τους σεβαστω εγω παριστανοντας τα θυματα ενω ειναι θυτες μηπως το ζορι που τραβανε μαζι μου ειναι επειδη δε τους βολευουν αυτα που λεω για να προωθησουν τις ηλεκτρονικη διακυβερνηση με τα μικροτσιπ παντου ακομα και μεσα μας γιατι δε λενε πχ ΤΗΝ ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ στο κοσμο ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΤΙ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΜΕΣΑ ΟΙ ΚΑΡΤΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΟΥΝ δε λεω ανακοινωσαν οτι εχουν συστημα ταυτοποιησης απο αποσταση μηπως επειδη προσπαθουν να προοθησουν πονηρα τη νεα ταξη πραγματων συμφωνα με τις εντολες που πηραν? δε τους ζητω να ντραπουν γιατι αν ειχαν ελαχιστη ντροπη μεσα τους δε θα εκαναν τιποτα απο ολα αυτα ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΜΦΑΝΕς ΠΛΕΟΝ ΟΤΙ Η ΝΤΡΟΠΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣ ΑΓΝΩΣΤΗ ΛΕΞΗ ΓΙ ΑΥΤΟΥΣ τελικα για να καταλαβω δημοκρατια εχουμε η μηπως ειμαστε πια σε υποζυγιο ηλεκτρονικης σκλαβιας

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

αν δεν επανορθωσουν για τα λεφτα που εχασα το σιγουρο ειναι οτι το θεμα δε θα το αφησω ετσι το ποτηρι ξεχειλησε πλεον θα φτασω μεχρι τη διοικηση για να μου εξηγισει τι συμβαινει με τη καλυψη δικτυου στη περιοχη μου την αυγη του 2020 λες και βρισκομαστε σε δικτιο hispa με φτανουν στα ακρα και μετα το παιζουν και θυματα καταλαβες...

----------


## george1520

> Εγώ νόμιζα πως το έκανα παλιότερα. Χρειάστηκαν χρόνια για να καταλάβω πως το μόνο που έκανα ήταν τελικά να μην με αφήνω να δεθώ πολύ με κάποιον επειδή φοβόμουν πως θα απογοητευτώ στην συνέχεια. Έτσι αντί για το τεκμήριο της αθωότητας, όλοι είχαν το τεκμήριο της ενοχής από μένα εκ των προτέρων. Αποφάσισα κάποια στιγμή συνειδητά να το αλλάξω αυτό. Βλακεία. Δεν ήμουν αναίσθητη ούτε δυνατή όπως θεωρούσα τότε, χέστρα ήμουν, απλά φοβόμουν πως θα πληγωθώ. Δεν είναι και τόσο τρομερό να πληγώνεσαι τελικά. Πληγώνεσαι, μαθαίνεις, πηγαίνεις παρακάτω. Το κακό είναι να μένεις αιώνια εκεί που πληγώνεσαι.


Είναι σαν και περιγράφεις εμένα πραγματικά.. Πάντα προσπαθούσα να μη δένομαι με τους ανθρώπους και το κατάφερνα.. Έβγαζα από την ζωή μου τους ανθρώπους με τόση ευκολία όπως ακριβώς τους έβαζα. Προσπαθούσα να μη πληγωσω εννοείται απλά στόχος μου ήταν πάντα να μη δεθω και να μη πληγωθω. Δυστυχώς τον τελευταίο καιρό έχω γίνει ευαίσθητος, άρχισα να μαλακωνω, να έχω ανάγκες. Έλεγα στην ψυχολόγο πως χάνω το μοναδικό όπλο που με βοήθησε να επιβιώσω τόσα χρόνια και μου είπε ότι σιγά σιγά από σκληρός(με τους άλλους αλλά κυρίως με μένα) θα γίνω δυνατός. Θα πληγωνομαι χωρίς αυτό να με αφήνει στάσιμο. Είναι μια τεράστια αλλαγή που πραγματικά δεν την θέλω.. Βλέπω πλέον ότι δένομαι και ότι θέλω να μιλαω για μένα. Πίστευα πως όταν ο άλλος ξέρει για σένα θα έχει όπλα για να σε πληγωσει. Έμαθα να είμαι μόνος χωρίς να έχω ανάγκη κανένα. Έχει και τα καλά του όλο αυτό.. Αν βρεις ένα σωστό άνθρωπο (στο φιλικό ή ερωτικό) που θα σεβαστεί ότι του πεις, που όταν σε πληγώσει (γιατί είναι ανθρώπινο) θα απολογηθεί και θα κάνει ότι μπορεί να μη χαλάσει ότι χτίσετε τότε το να δεθεις ίσως να μη είναι και τόσο κακό.. Αλλά όταν δεν έχεις μάθει να δένεσαι με τους άλλους τότε όταν συμβαίνει φοβάσαι και όταν πληγωνεσαι πονάς περισσότερο από κάποιον που είναι συνηθισμένος.

Θα καθίσω κάποια στιγμή να δω τα θέματα που έχεις ανοίξει να δω αν έχουμε κοινά γιατί βλέπω και σε θέματα που σχολιάζεις ότι έχουμε συχνά ίδιο τρόπο σκέψης.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

τις προαλες μου πουλησαν μια καρτα σιμ για τηλεφωνικη συσκευη ΕΞΑΝΑΓΚΑΣΤΙΚΑ αφου τις αλαξαν για να βγαλουν λεφτα ασκοπα απ αυτους που αγοραζουν νεες συσκευες που εχουν παλιοτερες καρτες σιμ η οποια εσπασε σε ενα σημειο και τωρα δε μπορω να τη βγαλω απ το τηλεφωνο ειναι πολα τα λεφτα θα μου πεις αφου υπαρχει ενας νομος που λεει οσο πιο αρχηστο ειναι ενα προιον προς πωληση τοσο πιο πλουσιο κανει τον πωλητη KAI KOITAΞΤΕ ΠΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ειναι οφθαλμοφανες οτι το πανω μερος ειναι ετοιμο να σπασει https://www.mobileeurope.co.uk/image...DtripleSIM.jpg αυτος ειναι ο σεβασμος στο καταναλωτη? στο μεγεθος σχεδον της ΚΑΡΦΙΤΣΑΣ ειναι το πανω μερος

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

προσεξτε και κατι αλλο το τελευταιο καιρο κυκλοφορουν καπια τηλεφωνα που εχουν μικρυνει το χωρο για τα μυνηματα με αποτελεσμα να σε χρεωνει ενα μυνημα για να γραψεις 30 λεξεις κοιταξτε πανω δεξια διχνει τον αριθμο των γραματων που απομενουν και λεει πχ 70/1 που σημαινει 70 γραματα σε ενα μυνημα οταν εξαντληθουν τα γραματα μετα το σπαει στο επομενο αν δεν εχει χωρο στο μυνημα και λεει πχ 30/1 θα εξαφανιζει τα μυνηματα σε χρονο μηδεν αυτο στην αρχη το εκανα γαργαρα αλλα οταν αρχισε να κολαει οταν εγραφα μυνηματα και δε μπορουσα να απαντησω εκει βγηκα πραγματικα απ τα ρουχα μου

----------


## elisabet

> Είναι σαν και περιγράφεις εμένα πραγματικά.. Πάντα προσπαθούσα να μη δένομαι με τους ανθρώπους και το κατάφερνα.. Έβγαζα από την ζωή μου τους ανθρώπους με τόση ευκολία όπως ακριβώς τους έβαζα. Προσπαθούσα να μη πληγωσω εννοείται απλά στόχος μου ήταν πάντα να μη δεθω και να μη πληγωθω. Δυστυχώς τον τελευταίο καιρό έχω γίνει ευαίσθητος, άρχισα να μαλακωνω, να έχω ανάγκες. Έλεγα στην ψυχολόγο πως χάνω το μοναδικό όπλο που με βοήθησε να επιβιώσω τόσα χρόνια και μου είπε ότι σιγά σιγά από σκληρός(με τους άλλους αλλά κυρίως με μένα) θα γίνω δυνατός. Θα πληγωνομαι χωρίς αυτό να με αφήνει στάσιμο. Είναι μια τεράστια αλλαγή που πραγματικά δεν την θέλω.. Βλέπω πλέον ότι δένομαι και ότι θέλω να μιλαω για μένα. Πίστευα πως όταν ο άλλος ξέρει για σένα θα έχει όπλα για να σε πληγωσει. Έμαθα να είμαι μόνος χωρίς να έχω ανάγκη κανένα. Έχει και τα καλά του όλο αυτό.. Αν βρεις ένα σωστό άνθρωπο (στο φιλικό ή ερωτικό) που θα σεβαστεί ότι του πεις, που όταν σε πληγώσει (γιατί είναι ανθρώπινο) θα απολογηθεί και θα κάνει ότι μπορεί να μη χαλάσει ότι χτίσετε τότε το να δεθεις ίσως να μη είναι και τόσο κακό.. Αλλά όταν δεν έχεις μάθει να δένεσαι με τους άλλους τότε όταν συμβαίνει φοβάσαι και όταν πληγωνεσαι πονάς περισσότερο από κάποιον που είναι συνηθισμένος.
> 
> Θα καθίσω κάποια στιγμή να δω τα θέματα που έχεις ανοίξει να δω αν έχουμε κοινά γιατί βλέπω και σε θέματα που σχολιάζεις ότι έχουμε συχνά ίδιο τρόπο σκέψης.


Έτσι κάπως ήμουν κι εγώ. Υπερβολικά αυστηρή με τον εαυτό μου και με τους άλλους. Αν κάτι με ενοχλούσε στον άλλον απομακρυνόμουν με συνοπτικές διαδικασίες και του έβαζα χ. Το θεωρούσα δύναμη αυτό. Επίσης υπήρξα πολύ μυστικοπαθής, δεν ήθελα να μιλώ για μένα ούτε να δείχνω τα συναισθήματα μου γιατί αυτά τα θεωρούσα αδυναμίες.

Νομίζω ότι βρίσκεσαι σε καλό δρόμο Γιώργο. Δεν θα σου πω ψέματα, όντως θα γίνει αυτό που φοβάσαι, θα πληγωθείς και θα πληγωθείς πολύ, πιθανόν να χάσεις και το μέτρο και δεν θα μπορείς να ξεχωρίσεις αν είσαι ακόμα τόσο αυστηρός ή αν έφτασες στο άλλο άκρο και παρα κάνεις πίσω αλλά θα είναι μαγευτικό το ταξίδι. Αν επιτρέψεις στον εαυτό σου να ζήσει ρουφώντας στο φουλ όσα συμβαίνουν θα βιώσεις και συναισθήματα όπως η χαρά η αγάπη, το νοιάξιμο με τρόπο που δεν τα έχεις ξαναβιώσει ως τώρα γιατί κρατούσες πισινές συνεχώς κι αυτά θα είναι η ανταμοιβή σου για τον πόνο, την απογοήτευση κι όλα τα αρνητικά. Γιατί αυτά χάνεις τώρα. Μαζί με τα αρνητικά χάνεις και τα θετικά χωρίς να το καταλαβαίνεις. Είναι φοβιστικό και το καταλαβαίνω αυτό που λες πως αμα συμβεί κάτι αρνητικό εσύ θα πονέσεις περισσότερο από άλλους που είναι συνηθισμένοι. Είναι ο μόνος τρόπος να μάθουμε όμως αυτός. Μόλις θα δεις την πρώτη φορά ότι παρόλο που πονάς, ξανασηκώνεσαι στα πόδια σου και προχωράς, από ένα σημείο και μετά θα πάψει να σε τρομάζει ο πόνος. Τώρα φοβάσαι γιατί νομίζεις πως αν απογοητευτείς θα σταματήσει ο κόσμος, μόλις δεις όμως πως δεν σταματά και θα μπορείς να συνεχίζεις παρόλη την απογοήτευση ή την προσδοσία ή οτιδήποτε, τότε θα ξέρεις πως οκ, δεν έγινε και τίποτα αν φάω τα μούτρα μου, θα μου περάσει.

Προσωπικά το μέτρο το χάνω ακόμα, είναι πολλές φορές που δεν ξέρω αν είμαι υπερβολική, σκληρή ή υποχωρητική αλλά ο πόνος δεν με τρομάζει πια. Αυτά που κερδίζεις δεν συγκρίνονται.

----------


## george1520

> Έτσι κάπως ήμουν κι εγώ. Υπερβολικά αυστηρή με τον εαυτό μου και με τους άλλους. Αν κάτι με ενοχλούσε στον άλλον απομακρυνόμουν με συνοπτικές διαδικασίες και του έβαζα χ. Το θεωρούσα δύναμη αυτό. Επίσης υπήρξα πολύ μυστικοπαθής, δεν ήθελα να μιλώ για μένα ούτε να δείχνω τα συναισθήματα μου γιατί αυτά τα θεωρούσα αδυναμίες.
> 
> Νομίζω ότι βρίσκεσαι σε καλό δρόμο Γιώργο. Δεν θα σου πω ψέματα, όντως θα γίνει αυτό που φοβάσαι, θα πληγωθείς και θα πληγωθείς πολύ, πιθανόν να χάσεις και το μέτρο και δεν θα μπορείς να ξεχωρίσεις αν είσαι ακόμα τόσο αυστηρός ή αν έφτασες στο άλλο άκρο και παρα κάνεις πίσω αλλά θα είναι μαγευτικό το ταξίδι. Αν επιτρέψεις στον εαυτό σου να ζήσει ρουφώντας στο φουλ όσα συμβαίνουν θα βιώσεις και συναισθήματα όπως η χαρά η αγάπη, το νοιάξιμο με τρόπο που δεν τα έχεις ξαναβιώσει ως τώρα γιατί κρατούσες πισινές συνεχώς κι αυτά θα είναι η ανταμοιβή σου για τον πόνο, την απογοήτευση κι όλα τα αρνητικά. Γιατί αυτά χάνεις τώρα. Μαζί με τα αρνητικά χάνεις και τα θετικά χωρίς να το καταλαβαίνεις. Είναι φοβιστικό και το καταλαβαίνω αυτό που λες πως αμα συμβεί κάτι αρνητικό εσύ θα πονέσεις περισσότερο από άλλους που είναι συνηθισμένοι. Είναι ο μόνος τρόπος να μάθουμε όμως αυτός. Μόλις θα δεις την πρώτη φορά ότι παρόλο που πονάς, ξανασηκώνεσαι στα πόδια σου και προχωράς, από ένα σημείο και μετά θα πάψει να σε τρομάζει ο πόνος. Τώρα φοβάσαι γιατί νομίζεις πως αν απογοητευτείς θα σταματήσει ο κόσμος, μόλις δεις όμως πως δεν σταματά και θα μπορείς να συνεχίζεις παρόλη την απογοήτευση ή την προσδοσία ή οτιδήποτε, τότε θα ξέρεις πως οκ, δεν έγινε και τίποτα αν φάω τα μούτρα μου, θα μου περάσει.
> 
> Προσωπικά το μέτρο το χάνω ακόμα, είναι πολλές φορές που δεν ξέρω αν είμαι υπερβολική, σκληρή ή υποχωρητική αλλά ο πόνος δεν με τρομάζει πια. Αυτά που κερδίζεις δεν συγκρίνονται.


Δεν ξέρω αν θέλω να τα ζήσω ή να τα νιώσω - νιώθω όλα αυτά ή αν θέλω να περάσω αυτή την διαδικασία. Ξέρω πως αν είναι να γίνει.. Θα ήθελα να εχω τον έλεγχο.

----------


## elisabet

> Δεν ξέρω αν θέλω να τα ζήσω ή να τα νιώσω - νιώθω όλα αυτά ή αν θέλω να περάσω αυτή την διαδικασία. Ξέρω πως αν είναι να γίνει.. Θα ήθελα να εχω τον έλεγχο.


Δεν γίνεται να ζεις την ζωή σου αποστειρωμένος σε γυάλα Γιώργο. Μοιάζει τρομακτικό αλλά δεν είναι. Όταν θα είσαι έτοιμος και θα έρθει η ώρα θα το θελήσεις από μόνος σου να απελευθερωθείς από όλο αυτό. Ίσως είναι ακόμα νωρίς και γιαυτό νιώθεις έτσι. Προσπάθησε να μην το πιέζεις και να δέχεσαι τα πράγματα ως έχουν. Η αίσθηση της απώλειας ελέγχου για έναν άνθρωπο που έχει μάθει να ελέγχει μια ζωή και την τελευταία λεπτομέρεια δεν είναι ωραία , το ξέρω, αλλά η ελευθερία που θα νιώθεις σε ανταπόδοση δεν θα συγκρίνεται πίστεψε με. Θα γνωρίσεις έναν καινούργιο εαυτό που ούτε καν φανταζόσουν ότι είχες. Και δεν θα σε απογοητεύσουν όλοι, θα βρεθούν άνθρωποι που θα σε αγαπήσουν ακριβώς γιαυτόν τον καινούργιο εαυτό σου.

----------


## george1520

Καλημέρα. Δεν θεωρώ ότι βρίσκω ένα καινούργιο εαυτό.. Απλά εκρυβα τόσο καλά αυτή την πλευρά του εαυτού μου που ήταν σαν και δεν υπήρχε.. Τώρα που αρχισε να κάνει εμφανίσεις.. Με τρομάζει. Ευάλωτος. Θέλω απλά να έχω τον έλεγχο έτσι ώστε όταν και αν με πληγωσουν να μπορώ να αποχωρήσω χωρίς ιδιαίτερα "κλάματα". Να μπορώ να παω παρακατω. Όταν είσαι σκληρός και δεν συνδέεσαι, είναι πιο εύκολα όλα. Ή μάλλον νομίζεις ότι είναι.

----------


## Ορέστης

Eιχε μια ησυχια χτες βραδυ. Κοιταζα τους λευκους τοιχους και μου αρεσε. Ισως θα ηταν καλυτερη η πληρης διακοπη των δεσμων με τους ανθρωπους.

----------


## Κύκνος

Σκέφτομαι ότι έχει μαζευτεί πολύ σκουπίδι στο χώρο...

----------


## george1520

Βάλε ηλεκτρική σκούπα..

----------


## Κύκνος

> Βάλε ηλεκτρική σκούπα..


Μεταφορικά το είπα... 
Αλλά και να κυριολεκτούσα, ηλεκτρική σκούπα τέτοια ώρα δεν γίνεται...

----------


## george1520

> Μεταφορικά το είπα... 
> Αλλά και να κυριολεκτούσα, ηλεκτρική σκούπα τέτοια ώρα δεν γίνεται...


Χάχαχα. Ξέρω τι εννοούσες. Εγώ τέτοια ώρα βάζω πάντως σκούπα..

----------


## Navi

μου έχει κάνει εντύπωση αυτό το φορουμ όπου άνθρωποι εκφράζουν το τι νιώθουν τόσο άμεσα και σε πολλές περιπτώσεις βρίσκω κάποια ταύτιση σε όσα τους απασχολούν
κοίτα να δεις τι μπορεί να πετύχει κανείς στο ιντερνετ..για να κάνει ένα αξιοπρεπές ξενύχτι
ωχ, κοίτα πόσος κόσμος έχει πρόβλημα με τον ύπνο..(διάβαζα τα τοπικ θέμα ύπνου..)

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

το σιγουρο ειναι οτι δε θα αφησω καπιον που εχει "αδελφους" παντου να καταπατησει οτι δικαιομα εχω και προσωπικα δε με ενδιαφερει το ποια θα ειναι η καταληξη μου γιατι εγω ετσι και αλλιως στην επομενη ζωη θα ειμαι αρχοντας και εδω σε αυτη τη γη ειμαι σε μονιμη υπηρεσια απο τοτε που γενηθηκα σε λιγο θα μου πουν οτι και ο Χριστος ηταν οριακος οταν φωναζε και εσπαγε τα σεντακια με τα λεφτα μονο αυτο δεν εχω ακουσει ως τωρα

----------


## ioannis2

Ο φιλόζωος, που ο χαρακτήρας του ή οι συνθήκες της ζωής του τον έκαναν μοναχικό πληγώνεται περισσότερο για την απώλεια ενός ζώου, έστω ενός μικρού γατιού, εν σχέσει με ένα φιλόζωο που είναι κοινωνικός με πολλούς φίλους και κύκλο ανθρώπων. Ο μοναχικός συνδέεται συναισθηματικά με τα ζώα περισσότερο εν σχέσει με τον δεύτερο, αφού τα ζώα υποκαθιστούν σε σημαντικό βαθμό την έλλειψη επικοινωνίας και φιλίας των ανθρώπων προς το πρόσωπο του. 

Ο φιλόζωος, ασχέτως σχέσης με την κοινωνία, συνδέεται με τα μικρόσωμα ζώα. Αυτός που εχει μεγαλόσωμα ζώα κατά κανόνα δεν είναι φιλόζωος, αλλά έχει τα ζώα για κάλυψη αναγκών που δεν μπορεί να καλύψει με άλλους τρόπους ή θεωρεί τον τρόπο αυτό ως κατάλληλο πχ κυνήγι, ασφάλεια ή για λόγους γοήτρου κι ευχαρίστησης. Αυτός κατά κανόνα αρέσκεται ή /και μαθαίνει τα ζώα του να είναι επιθετικά, ακόμα και να θανατώνουν, τα μικρόσωμα ζώα, εκμεταλλευόμενος την έμφυτη επιθετικότητα τους. Εδώ αναφέρομαι κυρίως σε μεγαλόσωμα σκυλιά.

----------


## ioannis2

> ........
> απο ποτε οι καταπατητες τις ιδιωτικης συνδεσης που εχω εχουν και δικαιοματα εγω δε προκειται να σταματησω να μιλω αυτο νομιζουν δε τους εδωσε κανεις το δικαιωμα να εισβαλουν στις σκεψεις μου και τα πιστευω μου το ειμαι ειναι δικος μου λογαριασμος αρα αν αυτοι δε με σεβονται νομιζουν οτι θα τους σεβαστω εγω παριστανοντας τα θυματα ενω ειναι θυτες μηπως το ζορι που τραβανε μαζι μου ειναι επειδη δε τους βολευουν αυτα που λεω για να προωθησουν τις ηλεκτρονικη διακυβερνηση με τα μικροτσιπ παντου ακομα και μεσα μας γιατι δε λενε πχ ΤΗΝ ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ στο κοσμο ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΤΙ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΜΕΣΑ ΟΙ ΚΑΡΤΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΟΥΝ δε λεω ανακοινωσαν οτι εχουν συστημα ταυτοποιησης απο αποσταση μηπως επειδη προσπαθουν να προοθησουν πονηρα τη νεα ταξη πραγματων συμφωνα με τις εντολες που πηραν? δε τους ζητω να ντραπουν γιατι αν ειχαν ελαχιστη ντροπη μεσα τους δε θα εκαναν τιποτα απο ολα αυτα ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΜΦΑΝΕς ΠΛΕΟΝ ΟΤΙ Η ΝΤΡΟΠΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣ ΑΓΝΩΣΤΗ ΛΕΞΗ ΓΙ ΑΥΤΟΥΣ τελικα για να καταλαβω δημοκρατια εχουμε η μηπως *ειμαστε πια σε υποζυγιο ηλεκτρονικης σκλαβιας*


Όντως, αυτό στο bold ισχύει. Το ίντερνετ είναι ο πλέον καλύτερος και πιο προσιτός τρόπος ελεύθερης έκφρασης και απήχησης της άποψης, αλλά δυστυχώς ανά πάσα στιγμή ελεγχόμενα, διότι άμα θέλουν να σε ανακαλύψουν αυτό είναι το πιο εύκολο πράγμα. 
Το ίντερνετ είναι μέσον της νέας τάξης πραγμάτων, την οποία θα ανακαλύψουμε χειροπιαστά όταν όλο μας το προσωπικό είναι, ως προσωπικά δεδομένα, θα βρίσκονται πλέον στο ίντερνετ, όταν δηλαδή δεν θα μπορούμε να κάνουμε τίποτα απολύτως χωρίς το ίντερνετ και τότε είναι που θα μας πιάσει ο πανικός ότι εγκλωβιστήκαμε, ήτοι η νέα τάξη πραγμάτων θα κυβερνά τη ζωή μας. Αν η ικανότητα αυτη της νέας τάξης πραγμάτων χρησιμοποιηθεί όπως λες πονηρά, οτιδήποτε κι αν είναι αυτό το πονηρά, τότε όποιος τολμήσει να αποκλίνει θα υφίσταται συνέπειες, στιγματισμό κι αν η απόκλιση θεωρείται σοβαρή θα καταστρέφεται.

----------


## Sonia

Έχει μία βάση αυτό που λες Ιωάννη, αλλά στο τελευταίο με τα μικρόσωμα/μεγαλόσωμα ζώα διαφωνώ. Υπάρχουν ένα σωρό φιλόζωοι με μεγαλόσωμα ζώα, απλά κάνουν περισσότερο θόρυβο αυτοί που περιγράφεις που είναι απλά κάγκουρες ή βλέπουν το σκυλί σαν εργαλείο. Επίσης υπάρχουν πολλοί μα πάρα πολλοί που έχουν μικρόσωμα ζώα και μόνο φιλόζωοι δεν είναι. Να ήξερες πόσες Qυρίες με σκυλάκια σαλονιού έχω γνωρίσει που μόλις δουν άλλο οικόσιτο ζώο σιχαίνονται ή φοβούνται ή γενικά δεν τα θέλουν και συχνά τα κακομεταχειρίζονται κιόλας... Καλά, άμα δουν αδέσποτο δεν το συζητάμε, άστο... Αυτοί που αγαπάνε ή λένε ότι αγαπάνε μόνο το δικό τους ζώο και τα άλλα τα έχουνε χεσμένα ή τα κακομεταχειρίζονται ή έχουν εμπάθεια μαζί τους, μόνο φιλόζωοι δεν είναι, άστο.

----------


## elisabet

> Καλημέρα. Δεν θεωρώ ότι βρίσκω ένα καινούργιο εαυτό.. Απλά εκρυβα τόσο καλά αυτή την πλευρά του εαυτού μου που ήταν σαν και δεν υπήρχε.. Τώρα που αρχισε να κάνει εμφανίσεις.. Με τρομάζει. Ευάλωτος. Θέλω απλά να έχω τον έλεγχο έτσι ώστε όταν και αν με πληγωσουν να μπορώ να αποχωρήσω χωρίς ιδιαίτερα "κλάματα". Να μπορώ να παω παρακατω. Όταν είσαι σκληρός και δεν συνδέεσαι, είναι πιο εύκολα όλα. Ή μάλλον νομίζεις ότι είναι.


Μου πε κάποτε ένας φίλος, όταν του λεγα αυτά ακριβώς που λες εσύ τώρα, ότι δεν θέλω να βγει αυτό το κομμάτι του εαυτού μου, ότι φοβάμαι, ότι είναι ευάλωτο κτλ, να κάτσω να σκεφτώ σε ποιον χρωστάω την χαρά στην ζωή μου. Θα σε ρωτήσω το ίδιο λοιπόν. Όσες όμορφες στιγμές είχες, που ήσουν χαρούμενος, που έκανες μια τρέλα, πυο γελούσες, που αγάπησες...σε ποιο κομμάτι σου το χρωστάς; Ήταν χάρη στο σκληρό και λογικό κομμάτι σου ή σε αυτό το ευάλωτο που κρατούσες κρυμμένο;
¨Εχεις δίκιο, δεν είναι καινούργιος εαυτός, εσύ είσαι πάλι, αλλά είναι ένα κομμάτι που υπήρχε μεν πάντα εκεί, εμφανίζοταν πού και πού αλλά κυρίως το κρατούσες κρυφό και καταπιεσμένο. Το κακομεταχειρίζεσαι γιατί το θεωρείς αδύναμο και ευάλωτο και κλαψιάρικο αλλά είναι ταυτόχρονα κι αυτό που σου δίνει χαρά. Το ότι έχει αρχίσει και κάνει περισσότερό την εμφάνιση του είναι γιατί προφανώς αναζήτησες περισσότερη χαρά στην ζωή σου και η πηγή της εκεί είναι.

Θα μπορείς να πας και μετά παρακάτω. Με κλάματα μεν, αλλά θα σε εντυπωσιάσεις για το πόσα μπορείς.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Μου πε κάποτε ένας φίλος, όταν του λεγα αυτά ακριβώς που λες εσύ τώρα, ότι δεν θέλω να βγει αυτό το κομμάτι του εαυτού μου, ότι φοβάμαι, ότι είναι ευάλωτο κτλ, να κάτσω να σκεφτώ σε ποιον χρωστάω την χαρά στην ζωή μου. Θα σε ρωτήσω το ίδιο λοιπόν. Όσες όμορφες στιγμές είχες, που ήσουν χαρούμενος, που έκανες μια τρέλα, πυο γελούσες, που αγάπησες...σε ποιο κομμάτι σου το χρωστάς; Ήταν χάρη στο σκληρό και λογικό κομμάτι σου ή σε αυτό το ευάλωτο που κρατούσες κρυμμένο;
> ¨Εχεις δίκιο, δεν είναι καινούργιος εαυτός, εσύ είσαι πάλι, αλλά είναι ένα κομμάτι που υπήρχε μεν πάντα εκεί, εμφανίζοταν πού και πού αλλά κυρίως το κρατούσες κρυφό και καταπιεσμένο. Το κακομεταχειρίζεσαι γιατί το θεωρείς αδύναμο και ευάλωτο και κλαψιάρικο αλλά είναι ταυτόχρονα κι αυτό που σου δίνει χαρά. Το ότι έχει αρχίσει και κάνει περισσότερό την εμφάνιση του είναι γιατί προφανώς αναζήτησες περισσότερη χαρά στην ζωή σου και η πηγή της εκεί είναι.
> 
> Θα μπορείς να πας και μετά παρακάτω. Με κλάματα μεν, αλλά θα σε εντυπωσιάσεις για το πόσα μπορείς.


Πόσο δίκιο έχεις...

----------


## Κύκνος

> Πόσο δίκιο έχεις...


Κι εγώ νομίζω πως έχει δίκιο η Ελισάβετ, με μια μικρή επιφύλαξη... Το λέω αυτό γιατί κι εγώ άφησα ελεύθερο το αληθινό κι ευάλωτο κομμάτι μου και ναι μεν εν μέρει πόνεσα αλλά μου έφερε και πολλή ευτυχία... Και στο τέλος αν και με πολύ κλάμα και μεγάλη ψυχική φθορά τα κατάφερα κι είμαι ακόμα εδώ...

----------


## george1520

> Μου πε κάποτε ένας φίλος, όταν του λεγα αυτά ακριβώς που λες εσύ τώρα, ότι δεν θέλω να βγει αυτό το κομμάτι του εαυτού μου, ότι φοβάμαι, ότι είναι ευάλωτο κτλ, να κάτσω να σκεφτώ σε ποιον χρωστάω την χαρά στην ζωή μου. Θα σε ρωτήσω το ίδιο λοιπόν. Όσες όμορφες στιγμές είχες, που ήσουν χαρούμενος, που έκανες μια τρέλα, πυο γελούσες, που αγάπησες...σε ποιο κομμάτι σου το χρωστάς; Ήταν χάρη στο σκληρό και λογικό κομμάτι σου ή σε αυτό το ευάλωτο που κρατούσες κρυμμένο;
> ¨Εχεις δίκιο, δεν είναι καινούργιος εαυτός, εσύ είσαι πάλι, αλλά είναι ένα κομμάτι που υπήρχε μεν πάντα εκεί, εμφανίζοταν πού και πού αλλά κυρίως το κρατούσες κρυφό και καταπιεσμένο. Το κακομεταχειρίζεσαι γιατί το θεωρείς αδύναμο και ευάλωτο και κλαψιάρικο αλλά είναι ταυτόχρονα κι αυτό που σου δίνει χαρά. Το ότι έχει αρχίσει και κάνει περισσότερό την εμφάνιση του είναι γιατί προφανώς αναζήτησες περισσότερη χαρά στην ζωή σου και η πηγή της εκεί είναι.
> 
> Θα μπορείς να πας και μετά παρακάτω. Με κλάματα μεν, αλλά θα σε εντυπωσιάσεις για το πόσα μπορείς.


Εχεις δίκιο ναι αλλά... Ο σκληρός και λογικός εαυτος μου είναι αυτός που με βοήθησε να είμαι αυτός που είμαι τώρα... Να επιβιώσω, να προχωρήσω σε ότι άσχημο ερχοταν στην ζωή μου..

Πιστεύω πως ο λόγος που τώρα θέλει να βγει στην επιφάνεια κι αυτη η πλευρά του εαυτού μου είναι το γεγονός ότι μαθαίνω τον εαυτό μου και πλέον ότι κάνω το κάνω συνειδητά. Πάντα ξυπνούσα ετοιμοπόλεμος. Πίστευα πως και σήμερα κάποιος θα με πληγώσει και αντιδρούσα με το παραμικρό. Δεν άφηνα τίποτα να πέσει κάτω. Ούτε λέξεις, ούτε πράξεις. Δεν σκεφτόμουν ότι το λάθος των άλλων είναι ανθρώπινο αλλά πίστευα ότι γίνεται καθαρά για να με πληγώσει.. Εχω βελτιωθεί σε αυτό το κομμάτι πάρα πολύ, έχω υπομονή και δίνω ευκαιρίες να ακούσω και την πλευρά του άλλου όταν με "πληγώσει".
Ίσως να έχεις δίκιο ότι αυτή την περίοδο θέλω να ζήσω κάποια πράγματα που δεν ξανά έζησα γιατί ένιωσα πράγματα που δεν είχα ιδέα ότι υπάρχουν.. Ακόμη και τα μικρα πράγματα που οι άλλοι τα έχουν μέσα στην καθημερινότητα τους..

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Κι εγώ νομίζω πως έχει δίκιο η Ελισάβετ, με μια μικρή επιφύλαξη... Το λέω αυτό γιατί κι εγώ άφησα ελεύθερο το αληθινό κι ευάλωτο κομμάτι μου και ναι μεν εν μέρει πόνεσα αλλά μου έφερε και πολλή ευτυχία... Και στο τέλος αν και με πολύ κλάμα και μεγάλη ψυχική φθορά τα κατάφερα κι είμαι ακόμα εδώ...


Ότι έχει δίκιο δεν αλλάζει.. Εγώ το έχω φυλακίσει πλέον αφού το άφησα ελεύθερο αυτό το ευάλωτο κομμάτι και δεν πονεσα εν μέρει αλλά παντού. Για όποιον δεν φοβάται και το αφήνει ελεύθερο όμως έχω να πω μόνο μπράβο γιατί θέλει δύναμη ψυχής.

----------


## Ορέστης

Θελω κι εγω να παω στα κλαμπ να χορεψω αλλα δε μπορω.

----------


## Κύκνος

> Ότι έχει δίκιο δεν αλλάζει.. Εγώ το έχω φυλακίσει πλέον αφού το άφησα ελεύθερο αυτό το ευάλωτο κομμάτι και δεν πονεσα εν μέρει αλλά παντού. Για όποιον δεν φοβάται και το αφήνει ελεύθερο όμως έχω να πω μόνο μπράβο γιατί θέλει δύναμη ψυχής.


Σε καταλαβαίνω, μπορώ να φανταστώ πως είναι το να υποφέρεις πολύ, κι εγώ έχω υποφέρει πολύ στο παρελθόν, τόσο πολύ που προσπάθησα να φύγω απ' τον κόσμο μας οπότε δεν ξέρω αν θεωρούμαι δυνατή, νομίζω πως όχι...
Ίσως έρθει κάποια στιγμή που θα μπορέσεις να το αφήσεις ξανά ελεύθερο...

----------


## george1520

Δεν ξερω που πρέπει να το γράψω για να το δουν περισσότερα άτομα... Παιδιά όταν χρησιμοποιείται κονσέρβες για οποιοδήποτε λόγο.. Πριν τις πετάξετε να τις πατάτε να μην χωράει το κεφάλι της γάτας. Έχω βρει πριν λίγο ένα αδέσποτο γάτο που ταΐζω. Τον ψάχνω από το πρωί. Το κεφάλι του ήταν μέσα. Πέθανε από ασφυξία (δεν έχει πιο φριχτό θάνατο από αυτόν).

ΠΡΙΝ ΠΕΤΆΞΕΤΕ ΤΗΝ ΚΟΝΣΕΡΒΑ... ΠΑΤΉΣΤΕ ΤΗΝ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΠΌΔΙ ΣΑΣ.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Λυπάμαι για την απώλεια σου.Εμενα πριν μερικά χρόνια μου έριξαν φολες και έχασα αρκετές


> Δεν ξερω που πρέπει να το γράψω για να το δουν περισσότερα άτομα... Παιδιά όταν χρησιμοποιείται κονσέρβες για οποιοδήποτε λόγο.. Πριν τις πετάξετε να τις πατάτε να μην χωράει το κεφάλι της γάτας. Έχω βρει πριν λίγο ένα αδέσποτο γάτο που ταΐζω. Τον ψάχνω από το πρωί. Το κεφάλι του ήταν μέσα. Πέθανε από ασφυξία (δεν έχει πιο φριχτό θάνατο από αυτόν).
> 
> ΠΡΙΝ ΠΕΤΆΞΕΤΕ ΤΗΝ ΚΟΝΣΕΡΒΑ... ΠΑΤΉΣΤΕ ΤΗΝ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΠΌΔΙ ΣΑΣ.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Δεν ξερω που πρέπει να το γράψω για να το δουν περισσότερα άτομα... Παιδιά όταν χρησιμοποιείται κονσέρβες για οποιοδήποτε λόγο.. Πριν τις πετάξετε να τις πατάτε να μην χωράει το κεφάλι της γάτας. Έχω βρει πριν λίγο ένα αδέσποτο γάτο που ταΐζω. Τον ψάχνω από το πρωί. Το κεφάλι του ήταν μέσα. Πέθανε από ασφυξία (δεν έχει πιο φριχτό θάνατο από αυτόν).
> 
> ΠΡΙΝ ΠΕΤΆΞΕΤΕ ΤΗΝ ΚΟΝΣΕΡΒΑ... ΠΑΤΉΣΤΕ ΤΗΝ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΠΌΔΙ ΣΑΣ.


Αχ τι κρίμα... Και το χειρότερο είναι ότι δεν υπάρχει τίποτα πιο φριχτό από την ασφυξία όντως... Λυπάμαι πολύ

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Σε καταλαβαίνω, μπορώ να φανταστώ πως είναι το να υποφέρεις πολύ, κι εγώ έχω υποφέρει πολύ στο παρελθόν, τόσο πολύ που προσπάθησα να φύγω απ' τον κόσμο μας οπότε δεν ξέρω αν θεωρούμαι δυνατή, νομίζω πως όχι...
> Ίσως έρθει κάποια στιγμή που θα μπορέσεις να το αφήσεις ξανά ελεύθερο...


Χλομό για μένα να το αφήσω.. 

Για να μην έφυγες όταν το προσπάθησες δείχνει ότι υπάρχει δύναμη μέσα σου. ΟΎΤΕ να το ξανασκεφτεις για κανένα λόγο

----------


## george1520

Πριν χρόνια έβρισκα κάθε μέρα γάτο νεκρο από φόλα. Κάθε μέρα.

Δεν θα φύγει από το μυαλό μου η εικόνα που είδα πριν λίγο. Σκέφτομαι πόσο θα βασανίστηκε και τρελαίνομαι... Γαμωτο.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Εμενα μου έμεινε γατι στα χερια απο φόλα.Σπαρταρουσε..Μεχρι να βρω κτηνίατρο γιατί ηταν βραδυ ειχε φύγει το γατι


> Πριν χρόνια έβρισκα κάθε μέρα γάτο νεκρο από φόλα. Κάθε μέρα.
> 
> Δεν θα φύγει από το μυαλό μου η εικόνα που είδα πριν λίγο. Σκέφτομαι πόσο θα βασανίστηκε και τρελαίνομαι... Γαμωτο.

----------


## george1520

Είναι άσχημος θάνατος το δηλητήριο. Κτυπάει σε όλα τα όργανα και πονάνε πολύ.

Ουφφφφφ...πονάει το κεφάλι μου. Πρέπει να χτυπιοταν εκεί για βγει και να πέθανε από ασφυξία..

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

Παιδιά άμα κάνω block /ignore καποιον φαντάζομαι ότι δεν θα μπορώ να βλέπω τι γράφει.αυτος θα μπορεί να βλέπει τι γράφω; γνωρίζει κανείς;;

----------


## Ορέστης

> Εμενα μου έμεινε γατι στα χερια απο φόλα.Σπαρταρουσε..Μεχρι να βρω κτηνίατρο γιατί ηταν βραδυ ειχε φύγει το γατι


Εμενα πεθανε στα χερια μου ουρλιαζοντας ο σκυλος μου. Δεν αντεξε η καρδια του τους πονους. Βρηκα ενα κομματι απ'τη φολα στο μπαλκονι. Την αλλη μερα η ψυχοπαθης που την εριξε ηρθε επισκεψη στο σπιτι μας για να πανηγυρισει. Μιλαγε στον αδερφο μου (πρωην της) και πνιγοταν απο χαρα. Δε μπορουσε να την κρυψει. Εκανε σαν τον χλαπατσα αν θυμαστε.

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Θα μπορεί.Εσυ δε θα βλέπεις τι γραφει


> Παιδιά άμα κάνω block /ignore καποιον φαντάζομαι ότι δεν θα μπορώ να βλέπω τι γράφει.αυτος θα μπορεί να βλέπει τι γράφω; γνωρίζει κανείς;;

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

> Θα μπορεί.Εσυ δε θα βλέπεις τι γραφει


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ νοσηρή !

----------


## george1520

> Εμενα πεθανε στα χερια μου ουρλιαζοντας ο σκυλος μου. Δεν αντεξε η καρδια του τους πονους. Βρηκα ενα κομματι απ'τη φολα στο μπαλκονι. Την αλλη μερα η ψυχοπαθης που την εριξε ηρθε επισκεψη στο σπιτι μας για να πανηγυρισει. Μιλαγε στον αδερφο μου (πρωην της) και πνιγοταν απο χαρα. Δε μπορουσε να την κρυψει. Εκανε σαν τον χλαπατσα αν θυμαστε.


Δεν έχω ζήσει απώλεια σκύλου... Ασχολούμαι με αδέσποτα γατάκια και έχω ζήσει αρκετούς θανάτους... Θεωρώ ότι αν εχανα τον σκύλο μου, που έχω στο σπίτι, το μεγάλωσα και είναι κομμάτι μου.. Δεν θα το άντεχα..
κρίμα ρε Ορέστη.. Κρίμα που έχασες έτσι την παρεα σου και κριμα που υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που απολαμβάνουν τον θάνατο των ζώων.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Όντως, αυτό στο bold ισχύει. Το ίντερνετ είναι ο πλέον καλύτερος και πιο προσιτός τρόπος ελεύθερης έκφρασης και απήχησης της άποψης, αλλά δυστυχώς ανά πάσα στιγμή ελεγχόμενα, διότι άμα θέλουν να σε ανακαλύψουν αυτό είναι το πιο εύκολο πράγμα. 
> Το ίντερνετ είναι μέσον της νέας τάξης πραγμάτων, την οποία θα ανακαλύψουμε χειροπιαστά όταν όλο μας το προσωπικό είναι, ως προσωπικά δεδομένα, θα βρίσκονται πλέον στο ίντερνετ, όταν δηλαδή δεν θα μπορούμε να κάνουμε τίποτα απολύτως χωρίς το ίντερνετ και τότε είναι που θα μας πιάσει ο πανικός ότι εγκλωβιστήκαμε, ήτοι η νέα τάξη πραγμάτων θα κυβερνά τη ζωή μας. Αν η ικανότητα αυτη της νέας τάξης πραγμάτων χρησιμοποιηθεί όπως λες πονηρά, οτιδήποτε κι αν είναι αυτό το πονηρά, τότε όποιος τολμήσει να αποκλίνει θα υφίσταται συνέπειες, στιγματισμό κι αν η απόκλιση θεωρείται σοβαρή θα καταστρέφεται.


εμενα ετσι και αλλιως με ξερουν ολοι οσοι εχουν σχεση με το συστημα αλλα δε με ενδιαφερει η καταστροφη γιατι χωρις εμενα θα βγαλουν σε χρονο μηδεν τον ψευδοπροφητη και μετα θα αρχισουν να μετρανε αντιστροφα οπως το βραδυ της πρωτοχρονιας αρα δε μπορει να με σταματησει τιποτα και οταν θα μαθουν ποιος κρατησε τα παντα ορθια θα μου γυαλιζουν μεχρι και τα παπουτσια.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

οταν πηγαινα γυμνασιο ηθελα να γινω ηλεκτρονικος αλλα δε μπορω να φανταστω τι θα ειχα ανακαλυψει τωρα αν ειχα γινει για το μονο που ειμαι σιγουρος ειναι οτι μολις με εβλεπε ο συλογος ηλεκτρονικων θα αρχιζε να τσιριζει  :Smile:  και μετα θα φτιανοντουσαν λαπτοπ με καπιο τρελο σχημα οπως ορθογωνιο η τραπεζιο

----------


## Macgyver

Ειπα να παω εναν περιπατακο σημερα , πηγα ...... στο δρομο με πηραν κατι σκυλια στο κυνηγι , και σκαρφαλωσα σενα δεντρο , δυστυχως υπηρχαν περισσοτερα σκυλια πανω στο δεντρο ........

----------


## Κύκνος

> Χλομό για μένα να το αφήσω.. 
> 
> Για να μην έφυγες όταν το προσπάθησες δείχνει ότι υπάρχει δύναμη μέσα σου. ΟΎΤΕ να το ξανασκεφτεις για κανένα λόγο


Καλημέρα...

Ξέρεις τι με φοβίζει; Δεν θέλω να το ξανακάνω αλλά δεν νιώθω σίγουρη ότι δεν θα ξανασυμβεί ποτέ, ότι δεν θα νιώσω ποτέ ξανά τόση απελπισία και θλίψη ώστε αυτή να φαίνεται η μόνη μου επιλογή για να γλιτώσω...

Μακάρι την καινούρια χρονιά να καταφέρω να διώξω εντελώς αυτή την κακιά σκέψη απ' το μυαλό μου...

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Καλημέρα...
> 
> Ξέρεις τι με φοβίζει; Δεν θέλω να το ξανακάνω αλλά δεν νιώθω σίγουρη ότι δεν θα ξανασυμβεί ποτέ, ότι δεν θα νιώσω ποτέ ξανά τόση απελπισία και θλίψη ώστε αυτή να φαίνεται η μόνη μου επιλογή για να γλιτώσω...
> 
> Μακάρι την καινούρια χρονιά να καταφέρω να διώξω εντελώς αυτή την κακιά σκέψη απ' το μυαλό μου...


Καλημέρα 
Γραψε το παντού σε κάθε σημείο του μυαλού σου. Όχι "δεν πρέπει να το κάνω αυτό" αλλά "ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΜΕ ΝΙΚΉΣΕΙ" και κάνε τα καθημερινά σου πράγματα σαν να μην υπάρχει. Αγνόησέ το. Γ@μησε το (συγγνώμη)

Σήμερα πήγα για ψώνια (μεγάλο κατόρθωμα για μένα) και γυρνάω τώρα. Βέβαια στο εμπορικό κέντρο με έπιασε και τρέμουλο και ταχυκαρδία αλλά βήμα πίσω δεν έκανα...

----------


## Κύκνος

> Καλημέρα 
> Γραψε το παντού σε κάθε σημείο του μυαλού σου. Όχι "δεν πρέπει να το κάνω αυτό" αλλά "ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΜΕ ΝΙΚΉΣΕΙ" και κάνε τα καθημερινά σου πράγματα σαν να μην υπάρχει. Αγνόησέ το. Γ@μησε το (συγγνώμη)
> 
> Σήμερα πήγα για ψώνια (μεγάλο κατόρθωμα για μένα) και γυρνάω τώρα. Βέβαια στο εμπορικό κέντρο με έπιασε και τρέμουλο και ταχυκαρδία αλλά βήμα πίσω δεν έκανα...


Προσπαθώ, σ' ευχαριστώ για την ενθάρρυνση...  :Smile:  Και θα συνεχίσω να προσπαθώ απλά είναι μερικές στιγμές που λιγοψυχώ όπως αυτή που γράφω, νιώθω πολύ αδύναμη ψυχικά... Αλλά μετά σκέφτομαι τι θα είχε συμβεί αν είχα πεθάνει και πόσο πόνο θα προκαλούσα σε κάποιους ανθρώπους... Πέρυσι τέτοια εποχή αυτοκτόνησε ένας παλιός μου συμμαθητής και γείτονας και στην κηδεία η αδελφή του ήταν απαρηγόρητη... Από εκείνη τη μέρα που την είδα κάτι ταρακουνήθηκε μέσα μου...

Μπράβο γι' αυτό που κατάφερες!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Προσπαθώ, σ' ευχαριστώ για την ενθάρρυνση...  Και θα συνεχίσω να προσπαθώ απλά είναι μερικές στιγμές που λιγοψυχώ όπως αυτή που γράφω, νιώθω πολύ αδύναμη ψυχικά... Αλλά μετά σκέφτομαι τι θα είχε συμβεί αν είχα πεθάνει και πόσο πόνο θα προκαλούσα σε κάποιους ανθρώπους... Πέρυσι τέτοια εποχή αυτοκτόνησε ένας παλιός μου συμμαθητής και γείτονας και στην κηδεία η αδελφή του ήταν απαρηγόρητη... Από εκείνη τη μέρα που την είδα κάτι ταρακουνήθηκε μέσα μου...
> 
> Μπράβο γι' αυτό που κατάφερες!


Αδύναμοι νιώθουμε όλοι κατά καιρούς. Δεν είναι κακό αυτό. Και που το αναγνωρίζεις είναι ένα βήμα. Όταν σκέφτεσαι το θάνατο σκέψου αυτό που σου είπα και καντο σαν ρεφρέν μέσα σου. Σκέψου τους δικούς σου όπως λες. Κάνε πράγματα που σου αρέσουν. Πες τα κάπου αυτά που νιώθεις. Μήλα! Με όποιον νιώθεις εσύ άνετα. Μπορείς να βρεις και έναν καλό ψυχολόγο.

----------


## george1520

Μήπως όμως είναι καιρός να σταματήσεις να μιλάς και να αρχίσεις να ζεις; Η ενασχόληση με ένα συγκεκριμένο θέμα δεν είναι πάντα για καλό... Δεν θα μπορείς να ξεκολλήσεις μετά.. Ζούμε το τώρα με τους ανθρώπους που θέλουμε ή και μόνοι μας... Κανεις δεν ξέρει τι θα το φέρει το αυριο.. Καλό είναι να έχουμε το παρελθόν μαζί μας για να μην κάνουμε τα ίδια λάθη αλλά είναι κακό όταν αυτό ορίζει την ζωή μας..

----------


## Ορέστης

Γιατι ντρεπομαι οταν πηγαινω στη βιβλιοθηκη; Μηπως ειμαι απλα τεμπελης;

----------


## Κύκνος

> Αδύναμοι νιώθουμε όλοι κατά καιρούς. Δεν είναι κακό αυτό. Και που το αναγνωρίζεις είναι ένα βήμα. Όταν σκέφτεσαι το θάνατο σκέψου αυτό που σου είπα και καντο σαν ρεφρέν μέσα σου. Σκέψου τους δικούς σου όπως λες. Κάνε πράγματα που σου αρέσουν. Πες τα κάπου αυτά που νιώθεις. Μήλα! Με όποιον νιώθεις εσύ άνετα. Μπορείς να βρεις και έναν καλό ψυχολόγο.


Έχω ψυχοθεραπευτή αλλά δυσκολεύομαι να μιλήσω για κάποια πράγματα, εδώ μου είναι πιο εύκολο...
Αυτή τη στιγμή έχω χαλαρώσει αρκετά, μάλλον είναι λόγω της ημέρας που είναι γιορτή...

----------


## Κύκνος

> Μήπως όμως είναι καιρός να σταματήσεις να μιλάς και να αρχίσεις να ζεις; Η ενασχόληση με ένα συγκεκριμένο θέμα δεν είναι πάντα για καλό... Δεν θα μπορείς να ξεκολλήσεις μετά.. Ζούμε το τώρα με τους ανθρώπους που θέλουμε ή και μόνοι μας... Κανεις δεν ξέρει τι θα το φέρει το αυριο.. Καλό είναι να έχουμε το παρελθόν μαζί μας για να μην κάνουμε τα ίδια λάθη αλλά είναι κακό όταν αυτό ορίζει την ζωή μας..


Νομίζω πως με βοηθάει να μιλάω, παλιά καταπιεζόμουν αρκετά και εν μέρει θεωρώ πως αυτό έφταιξε που κατέρρευσα ψυχολογικά με τις γνωστές συνέπειες, το ότι τα κρατούσα όλα μέσα μου...

----------


## george1520

> Νομίζω πως με βοηθάει να μιλάω, παλιά καταπιεζόμουν αρκετά και εν μέρει θεωρώ πως αυτό έφταιξε που κατέρρευσα ψυχολογικά με τις γνωστές συνέπειες, το ότι τα κρατούσα όλα μέσα μου...


Δεν είπα να μην μιλάς καθόλου για αυτά που σε απασχολούν. Αλλά είναι καλό να μιλάς και για αλλα θέματα...

----------


## Αλεξία10

Καλή χρονιά σε όλους παιδιά! Εύχομαι υγεία και ηρεμία για όλους μας την καινούργια χρονιά.

----------


## Ορέστης

Χρονια πολλα στους τρελους.

----------


## Macgyver

Σκεφτομαι πως καποιοι πανε σε εναν η δυο γιατρους , και ρωτανε εμας τους ασχετους , που κρινουμε μονο εξ ιδιων ......ο γιατρος ( μακρια πλεον απο μενα , μολις συνηλθα απο 20ετη κτθλψη ) εχει πιο πολλες γνωσεις κι εμπειρια ..... κι αν εχω ανοιξει καμμια 200αρια θρεντς , ποτε δεν ρωτησα κανεναν εδω μεσα , τον-ην καθε ασχετιδη θα ρωτησω για φαρμακα ? ......κατι ξερει η διαχειρηση που εχει τον κανονα στο φορουμ ' απαγορευεται να συστηνουμε φαρμακα ' ......
γιατι αυτο το φαρμακο που μου κανει δουλεια , σε καποιον αλλον μπορει να μην κανει τιποτα , η μπορει να του κανει και κακο ...... τον γιατρο σας παντα να ρωτατε ......

παρτε το χαμπαρι , οι σκεψεις μας αρρωσταινουν , συμπεριλαμβανομενου εμου , ( τωρα που να μπω σε λεπτομερειες , βαριεμαι , η δεν θα γινω κατανοητος ) , θα ερχονται η θα επιμενουν οι ασθενειες .... αμα δεν σκεφτεσει ' αρνητικα ' , η εχεις μια θετικοτερη σταση , το προβλημα καποια στιγμη, παααααει .......ακομη και αυτα που διαβαζω , αρνητικα ειναι ολα , πως να γινετε καλα ? και ο Φρουντ να ζουσε , ουτε αυτος θα μπορουσε να σας γιανει ..... ο καθεις ειναι ο καλυτερος γιατρος του εαυτου του , πιστευω ακραδαντα ...... δεν αναφερομαι σε σοβαρες ψυχολογ. παθησεις , οπως η σχιζοφρενεια , δεν ξερω ποιες αλλες ειναι ' σοβαρες ' , η κληρονομικες , δεν εχω την παριμικρη ιδεα .....μονο την κτθλψη ξερω , που ειχα μεχρι προσφατα ............

εχω διαπιστωσει οτι οσο εισαι νεος , εισαι ξεροκεφαλος , μεγαλωνοντας δεν εισαι , οχι παντα βεβαια , η ηλικια δεν φερνει καμμια σοφια εξτρα !!!

γι αυτο και δεν θα ξαναπαντησω σε κανεναν, ειναι ματαιο ,....... πλακιτσες θα γραφω , οχι ναστειευομαι με την ασθενεια του αλλου φυσικα ............

----------


## Αλεξία10

Σκέφτομαι πως η λογική από την τρέλα δεν απέχει τόσο πολύ όσο νομίζουμε. Είναι σαν δύο δωμάτια του ίδιου σπιτιού με κλειστές πόρτες η μία απέναντι από την άλλη. Όσο παραμένουν κλειστές είναι όλα σε τάξη. Αν ανοίξει η μία θα γυρίσεις και θα την αντιμετωπισεις.Θα ξέρεις. Γιατί ότι βγαίνει ανήκει στο ίδιο δωμάτιο. Αν ανοίξουν ταυτόχρονα όμως και σε πετύχουν στο διάδρομο; Τι να πρωτομαζεψεις; Ποιο είναι τρελό και ποιο λογικό; Και αν στην προσπάθεια σου να τα ξεκαθαρίσεις τα βάλεις λάθος; Μπερδεύονται. Και ο φαύλος κύκλος μεγαλώνει. Και δεν ξεμπερδεύεις. Είσαι εκεί παγηδευμενος ανάμεσά τους...Δεν μπορείς πια να τα ξεχωρίσεις....

----------


## Navi

Σκέφτομαι ότι μπήκα σε φορουμ υποστήριξης και δεν ξέρω τι υποστήριξη μπορώ να δεχτώ εγώ,
όλη μου τη ζωή έχω μάθει να υποστηρίζω τους άλλους,

Λέω να αρχίσω να υποστηρίζομαι σιγά σιγά γιατί αρκετά έχω περάσει.

Καλά αφού δεν υπάρχει κανένας να με υποστηρίξει, θα προτείνω στον εαυτό μου να συνεχίζει να με υποστηρίζει εκείνος.
κάπου εδώ κλείνει η μουσική σκηνή και ο σκηνοθέτης θα έβαζε το κομμάτι σύμβολο για όλη μου τη ζωή...

Is there anybody out there??




χμμ
ωραίες σκέψεις για την πρώτη μέρα του χρόνου
θα τις αλλάξω μάλλον μέχρι το μεσημέρι...

----------


## Macgyver

> Νομίζω πως με βοηθάει να μιλάω, παλιά καταπιεζόμουν αρκετά και εν μέρει θεωρώ πως αυτό έφταιξε που κατέρρευσα ψυχολογικά με τις γνωστές συνέπειες, το ότι τα κρατούσα όλα μέσα μου...


Αγαπητη Κυκνε , παντα βοηθαει να μιλας ..........ολοι βοηθουμαστε απ το να μιλαμε .....και να μην ειμεθα ασθενεις , καλο ειναι να εχουμε ανθρωπους να μιλαμε , που μας καταλαβαινουν φυσικα ........

----------


## Κύκνος

> Δεν είπα να μην μιλάς καθόλου για αυτά που σε απασχολούν. Αλλά είναι καλό να μιλάς και για αλλα θέματα...


Κατάλαβα... Εκτός φόρουμ μιλάω και για άλλα πράγματα, σε παρέες π.χ.
Αλλά τελευταία ανακινώ πιο συχνά το συγκεκριμένο θέμα γιατί επηρεάστηκα πολύ από την αυτοκτονία του παιδιού που σας έλεγα, μπορώ να τον καταλάβω και νιώθω μια ταύτιση μαζί του γι' αυτό και μου έρχονται στο μυαλό εκείνες οι στιγμές... 

Καλή χρονιά!!! Με περισσότερες χαρούμενες παρά δύσκολες στιγμές!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Κύκνος

> Αγαπητη Κυκνε , παντα βοηθαει να μιλας ..........ολοι βοηθουμαστε απ το να μιλαμε .....και να μην ειμεθα ασθενεις , καλο ειναι να εχουμε ανθρωπους να μιλαμε , που μας καταλαβαινουν φυσικα ........


Έχεις δίκιο Macgyver...

Καλή χρονιά!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Κατάλαβα... Εκτός φόρουμ μιλάω και για άλλα πράγματα, σε παρέες π.χ.
> Αλλά τελευταία ανακινώ πιο συχνά το συγκεκριμένο θέμα γιατί επηρεάστηκα πολύ από την αυτοκτονία του παιδιού που σας έλεγα, μπορώ να τον καταλάβω και νιώθω μια ταύτιση μαζί του γι' αυτό και μου έρχονται στο μυαλό εκείνες οι στιγμές... 
> 
> Καλή χρονιά!!! Με περισσότερες χαρούμενες παρά δύσκολες στιγμές!


Λογικό είναι να επιρεαζεσαι.. Και εγώ που δεν έχω δοκιμάσει ποτέ να δώσω τέλος αν ακούσω κάτι τέτοιο για κάποιον που τον ξέρω μπορεί να με επιρεασει κάπως.
Με τον καιρό και λίγη υπομονή θα περάσει.

----------


## Macgyver

Καλη Χρονια και σεσενα , Κυκνε ........

----------


## Κύκνος

> Σκέφτομαι ότι μπήκα σε φορουμ υποστήριξης και δεν ξέρω τι υποστήριξη μπορώ να δεχτώ εγώ,
> όλη μου τη ζωή έχω μάθει να υποστηρίζω τους άλλους,
> 
> Λέω να αρχίσω να υποστηρίζομαι σιγά σιγά γιατί αρκετά έχω περάσει.
> 
> Καλά αφού δεν υπάρχει κανένας να με υποστηρίξει, θα προτείνω στον εαυτό μου να συνεχίζει να με υποστηρίζει εκείνος.
> κάπου εδώ κλείνει η μουσική σκηνή και ο σκηνοθέτης θα έβαζε το κομμάτι σύμβολο για όλη μου τη ζωή...
> 
> Is there anybody out there??
> ...


Καλημέρα και καλή χρονιά!  :Big Grin: 

Φυσικά και μπορείς να βρεις υποστήριξη εδώ, έχεις ανοίξει κάποιο θέμα που δεν είδα;
Μίλα ελεύθερα...

----------


## elis

να ενημερωσω οτι τα χρεη θα πληρωθουν κανονικα γι αυτο με κοιταν ολοι με μισο ματι τωρα καταλαβα εχω μια επειχηρηση με ελιεσ θα κανουμε οτι μπορουμε η κορη μου ειναι αξιολατρευτο παιδι αλλα παρασυρθηκε ειχα κανει κατι σχεδια για αυτοκινητα και με πληρωσαν πολυ καλα και το εμαθε και βγηκε σβαρνα στα δανεια τελικα τα λεφτα δεν τα πηρα κι εμεινα μονο με τισ ελιεσ δεν πειραζει θα κανουμε οτι μπορουμε επειδη μπορουμε η κορη μου δουλευει απο μικρη κι ηθελα να ξερει απο λεφτα εγω φταιω γτ δουλευει απο μικρη και ξερει τα κολπα δεν το φανταστηκα οτι θα παει ετσι εγω φανταζομουν μια πιστωτικη κι οτι κανουν ολοι τελοσ παντων γραψτε λαθοσ

----------


## elis

εκανα τα σχεδια λεφτα αβαβα ετρεξα μεχρι να βγει ηλιοσ λεφτα αβαβα δικαιουμαι συνταξη ογα και να δουλευω σα συνταξιουχοσ τα χωραφια να παιρνω κι επιδοτηση να βγαζω ενα 20αρικο χαλαρα ουτε αυτο αντ αυτου μασ βγαλατε ολουσ διαγνωση και λετε οτι χρωσταμε αυτα για να καταλαβετε σε τι κρατοσ ζειτε δεν λεω που τουσ θεραπευσαμε ολουσ αυτο παει σα φιλανθρωπια αυτα ηξερε η κορη μου και πηρε τα δανεια αυτα

----------


## Κύκνος

> Λογικό είναι να επιρεαζεσαι.. Και εγώ που δεν έχω δοκιμάσει ποτέ να δώσω τέλος αν ακούσω κάτι τέτοιο για κάποιον που τον ξέρω μπορεί να με επιρεασει κάπως.
> Με τον καιρό και λίγη υπομονή θα περάσει.


Το ελπίζω να περάσει... Σίγουρα φταίει το ότι πρόσφατα ήταν το ετήσιο μνημόσυνο του και αναβίωσαν εκείνες οι στιγμές της κηδείας κλπ...

Πάντως μακάρι να γίνονταν ένα θαύμα και να μην ένιωθα μελαγχολική χωρίς λόγο, αυτό σκέφτομαι τώρα...

----------


## Navi

> Καλημέρα και καλή χρονιά! 
> 
> Φυσικά και μπορείς να βρεις υποστήριξη εδώ, έχεις ανοίξει κάποιο θέμα που δεν είδα;
> Μίλα ελεύθερα...


δεν ξέρεις πόσο δύσκολο είναι ...το πρώτο βήμα
 :Smile:  θα δείξει..

----------


## Κύκνος

> δεν ξέρεις πόσο δύσκολο είναι ...το πρώτο βήμα
>  θα δείξει..


Ξέρω... Υπήρχαν κι υπάρχουν πράγματα που τρέμω να γράψω...
Με την ησυχία σου, δεν υπάρχει βιασύνη...  :Smile:

----------


## Navi

> Ξέρω... Υπήρχαν κι υπάρχουν πράγματα που τρέμω να γράψω...
> Με την ησυχία σου, δεν υπάρχει βιασύνη...


μπαα
είμαι δυνατός άνθρωπος κατά βάσιν
απλά τώρα τελευταία αρχίζω και λυγίζω, διαβάζοντας όλα αυτά εδώ μέσα, άρχισα να ξανασκέφτομαι άλλες εποχές και καταστάσεις
τελικά ο άνθρωπος πρέπει να είναι σαν ένας σωλήνας νερού, να μπαίνουν από την μια οι δύσκολες καταστάσεις και να βγαίνουν από την άλλη,
το θέμα είναι να μην βουλώσει κάπου ο σωλήνας στη μέση..
δεν πειράζει, θα μου περάσει

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Το ελπίζω να περάσει... Σίγουρα φταίει το ότι πρόσφατα ήταν το ετήσιο μνημόσυνο του και αναβίωσαν εκείνες οι στιγμές της κηδείας κλπ...
> 
> Πάντως μακάρι να γίνονταν ένα θαύμα και να μην ένιωθα μελαγχολική χωρίς λόγο, αυτό σκέφτομαι τώρα...


Τι κάνεις όταν νιώθεις μελαγχολία χωρίς λόγο όπως λες; (γιατί δεν σε πιστεύω ότι είναι χωρίς λόγο;;; )

----------


## Αλεξία10

> μπαα
> είμαι δυνατός άνθρωπος κατά βάσιν
> απλά τώρα τελευταία αρχίζω και λυγίζω, διαβάζοντας όλα αυτά εδώ μέσα, άρχισα να ξανασκέφτομαι άλλες εποχές και καταστάσεις
> τελικά ο άνθρωπος πρέπει να είναι σαν ένας σωλήνας νερού, να μπαίνουν από την μια οι δύσκολες καταστάσεις και να βγαίνουν από την άλλη,
> το θέμα είναι να μην βουλώσει κάπου ο σωλήνας στη μέση..
> δεν πειράζει, θα μου περάσει


Σχεδόν πάντα κάπου θα βουλώσει... Καθήκον είναι να το ξεβουλωσουμε για να μην πνιγούμε....

----------


## Κύκνος

> Τι κάνεις όταν νιώθεις μελαγχολία χωρίς λόγο όπως λες; (γιατί δεν σε πιστεύω ότι είναι χωρίς λόγο;;; )


Προσπαθώ να ξεχαστώ με κάποια πράγματα όπως η μουσική για παράδειγμα αν είμαι σπίτι...
Ίσως να μην το εξέφρασα εντελώς σωστά... Έχω κατάθλιψη κι είμαι σε αγωγή κι αυτός είναι σίγουρα ένας λόγος αλλά ας πούμε σήμερα ήταν μια καλή μέρα χωρίς άσχημα γεγονότα οπότε θα έπρεπε να νιώθω λίγο πιο ανάλαφρη νομίζω αλλά δεν νιώθω...

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Προσπαθώ να ξεχαστώ με κάποια πράγματα όπως η μουσική για παράδειγμα αν είμαι σπίτι...
> Ίσως να μην το εξέφρασα εντελώς σωστά... Έχω κατάθλιψη κι είμαι σε αγωγή κι αυτός είναι σίγουρα ένας λόγος αλλά ας πούμε σήμερα ήταν μια καλή μέρα χωρίς άσχημα γεγονότα οπότε θα έπρεπε να νιώθω λίγο πιο ανάλαφρη νομίζω αλλά δεν νιώθω...


Σε καταλαβαίνω. Από κατάθλιψη άλλο τίποτα. Αλλά εμένα ας πούμε η μουσική με κάνει χειρότερα κάποιες φορές.. Πόσο καιρό παίρνεις αγωγή; Ίσως δεν έχει αρχίσει να "δουλέψει" ακόμα...

----------


## Κύκνος

> Σε καταλαβαίνω. Από κατάθλιψη άλλο τίποτα. Αλλά εμένα ας πούμε η μουσική με κάνει χειρότερα κάποιες φορές.. Πόσο καιρό παίρνεις αγωγή; Ίσως δεν έχει αρχίσει να "δουλέψει" ακόμα...


Όχι, δεν είναι αυτό γιατί παίρνω εδώ και πολλά χρόνια... Απλώς επειδή η ζωή μου δεν είναι όπως θα ήθελα και γι' αυτό δεν νιώθω αρκετά καλά νομίζω... Μου λείπουν πράγματα που είναι σημαντικά για μένα...

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Όχι, δεν είναι αυτό γιατί παίρνω εδώ και πολλά χρόνια... Απλώς επειδή η ζωή μου δεν είναι όπως θα ήθελα και γι' αυτό δεν νιώθω αρκετά καλά νομίζω... Μου λείπουν πράγματα που είναι σημαντικά για μένα...


Δεν υπάρχει κάτι που μπορείς να κάνεις γι αυτό; Ρωτάω γενικά γιατί δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς σου λείπει. Κάποιες καταστάσεις μπορεί να αλλάξουν και άλλες όχι

----------


## Κύκνος

> Δεν υπάρχει κάτι που μπορείς να κάνεις γι αυτό; Ρωτάω γενικά γιατί δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς σου λείπει. Κάποιες καταστάσεις μπορεί να αλλάξουν και άλλες όχι


Δεν ξέρω... Κάτι σημαντικό που μου λείπει είναι η αγάπη ενός συντρόφου, κάποτε την είχα αλλά όχι πια και στον ίδιο δεν μπορώ να ξαναγυρίσω όσο κι αν το θέλω γιατί δυστυχώς δεν νιώθει όπως εγώ και για κάποιον άλλον είναι δύσκολο γιατί μου είναι δύσκολο να εμπιστευτώ άντρα... Κι εκείνον (τον πρώην μου) έφτυσα αίμα για να τον εμπιστευτώ... Όχι ότι είχα και καμία πρόταση τελευταία, απλώς αναφέρω το δικό μου κομμάτι δυσκολίας τώρα...

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Δεν ξέρω... Κάτι σημαντικό που μου λείπει είναι η αγάπη ενός συντρόφου, κάποτε την είχα αλλά όχι πια και στον ίδιο δεν μπορώ να ξαναγυρίσω όσο κι αν το θέλω γιατί δυστυχώς δεν νιώθει όπως εγώ και για κάποιον άλλον είναι δύσκολο γιατί μου είναι δύσκολο να εμπιστευτώ άντρα... Κι εκείνον (τον πρώην μου) έφτυσα αίμα για να τον εμπιστευτώ... Όχι ότι είχα και καμία πρόταση τελευταία, απλώς αναφέρω το δικό μου κομμάτι δυσκολίας τώρα...


Κοίτα... Είναι καλύτερα να είσαι μόνη σου παρά με κάποιον και μέσα σου να νιώθεις άδεια. 
Από την άλλη.. Βγες όσο μπορείς με παρέες για να έχεις δυνατότητα να γνωρίσεις κόσμο. Έστω και σε φιλικό επίπεδο. Για το θέμα εμπιστοσύνης δεν είναι καθόλου εύκολο το ξέρω αλλά ξέρω επίσης ότι υπάρχουν ΆΝΘΡΩΠΟΙ εκεί έξω. Σπάνιοι αλλά υπάρχουν.

----------


## george1520

Τι σας έφερε ο Άγιος Βασίλης; Εσάς ποτέ έρχεται; Χριστούγεννα ή πρωτοχρονιά; Με ποια ρούχα ήρθε; Της Coca Cola ή της Pepsi;

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Τι σας έφερε ο Άγιος Βασίλης; Εσάς ποτέ έρχεται; Χριστούγεννα ή πρωτοχρονιά; Με ποια ρούχα ήρθε; Της Coca Cola ή της Pepsi;


Εμένα έρχεται πρωτοχρονιά. Τα ρούχα του τα αλλάζει συνεχώς. Φέτος ήρθε με μαύρα. Αυτό που ζήτησα δεν μου το έφερε γιατί μου είπε δεν αγοράζεται. Μου είχε φέρει ένα χρυσό κολιέ με μια πεταλούδα. Ούτε που γύρισα να το κοιτάξω δεύτερη φορά.... 



Εσένα τι σου έφερε;

----------


## george1520

> Εμένα έρχεται πρωτοχρονιά. Τα ρούχα του τα αλλάζει συνεχώς. Φέτος ήρθε με μαύρα. Αυτό που ζήτησα δεν μου το έφερε γιατί μου είπε δεν αγοράζεται. Μου είχε φέρει ένα χρυσό κολιέ με μια πεταλούδα. Ούτε που γύρισα να το κοιτάξω δεύτερη φορά.... 
> 
> 
> 
> Εσένα τι σου έφερε;


Εμένα μου έφερε αρκετά δώρα φέτος. Λέει αφού τράβηξες τόσα.. Πάρε λίγα δώρα για να μη παραπονιεσαι.. Η μέρα μου δεν άρχισε καλά.. Αλλά εντάξει. Τα προβλήματα έρχονται για να τα προσπερνάμε.. Θα περάσει κι αυτό.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Εμένα μου έφερε αρκετά δώρα φέτος. Λέει αφού τράβηξες τόσα.. Πάρε λίγα δώρα για να μη παραπονιεσαι.. Η μέρα μου δεν άρχισε καλά.. Αλλά εντάξει. Τα προβλήματα έρχονται για να τα προσπερνάμε.. Θα περάσει κι αυτό.


Θα περάσει αφού υπάρχει θέληση.. 
Φαίνεται κανενός η μέρα δεν άρχισε καλά σήμερα.. 
Αλλά αφού σου έφερε δώρα κάτι είναι κι αυτό.

----------


## george1520

> Θα περάσει αφού υπάρχει θέληση.. 
> Φαίνεται κανενός η μέρα δεν άρχισε καλά σήμερα.. 
> Αλλά αφού σου έφερε δώρα κάτι είναι κι αυτό.


Τι να τα κάνω; όταν ήμουν πιο μικρός αγόραζα δώρα σε όλους. Μαρεσε.. Μέχρι που μια μέρα έδωσα στην μάνα μου ένα δώρο.. Το είδε και είπε ΜΜΜΜ ΑΠΌ ΤΑ ΣΚΟΥΠΊΔΙΑ ΤΟ ΠΗΡΕΣ? Τότε δούλευα πρωί και το απόγευμα σπούδαζα. Στην μάνα μου έψαχνα 2 μέρες να της πάρω κάτι καλό. Μόλις είπε αυτό.. Είπα τέλος. Θα αγοράζω μόνο στα παιδιά δώρα και τέλος.
Πέρσι είχα άσχημη πρωτοχρονιά αλλά φέτος έχω σκοπό να αλλάξω πολλά πράγματα στην ζωή μου. Σε όλους τους τομείς. Να βλέπω ουσιαστικά τους ανθρώπους και να μη βλέπω ότι θέλω να δω. Είτε καλό είναι αυτό.. Είτε κακό.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Τι να τα κάνω; όταν ήμουν πιο μικρός αγόραζα δώρα σε όλους. Μαρεσε.. Μέχρι που μια μέρα έδωσα στην μάνα μου ένα δώρο.. Το είδε και είπε ΜΜΜΜ ΑΠΌ ΤΑ ΣΚΟΥΠΊΔΙΑ ΤΟ ΠΗΡΕΣ? Τότε δούλευα πρωί και το απόγευμα σπούδαζα. Στην μάνα μου έψαχνα 2 μέρες να της πάρω κάτι καλό. Μόλις είπε αυτό.. Είπα τέλος. Θα αγοράζω μόνο στα παιδιά δώρα και τέλος.
> Πέρσι είχα άσχημη πρωτοχρονιά αλλά φέτος έχω σκοπό να αλλάξω πολλά πράγματα στην ζωή μου. Σε όλους τους τομείς. Να βλέπω ουσιαστικά τους ανθρώπους και να μη βλέπω ότι θέλω να δω. Είτε καλό είναι αυτό.. Είτε κακό.


Εγώ συνήθως κάνω. Στη μάνα μου όχι γιατί δεν ήταν ποτέ εκεί. Αλλά ότι μου κάνουν νιώθω ότι το κάνουν απλά για να με ξεφορτωθούν. Σαν να ξεπληρωνουν κάποια χρέωση.Μάλλον πιστεύουν ότι εγώ μπορώ να κοιμηθώ τα βράδια αγκαλιά με τα ακριβά τους δώρα.... Κάθε παραμονή μόνη μου και κάθε πράγμα που κάνω σαν να μη το βλέπουν.

Οσο για τη μάνα σου να ξέρεις είναι δικό της πρόβλημα και όχι δικό σου. Εσύ της έδωσες το δώρο και εκείνη την απόρριψη. Ο καθένας από μας δίνει αυτό που έχει μέσα του. 
Είναι πολύ καλό που αποφάσισες να αλλάξεις πράγματα φέτος. Εύχομαι να τα καταφέρεις όλα! Και να θυμάσαι :κανείς δεν μπορεί να αγαπήσει τόσο πολύ όσο εμείς που έχουμε φάει την απόρριψη με το κουτάλι...

----------


## george1520

> Εγώ συνήθως κάνω. Στη μάνα μου όχι γιατί δεν ήταν ποτέ εκεί. Αλλά ότι μου κάνουν νιώθω ότι το κάνουν απλά για να με ξεφορτωθούν. Σαν να ξεπληρωνουν κάποια χρέωση.Μάλλον πιστεύουν ότι εγώ μπορώ να κοιμηθώ τα βράδια αγκαλιά με τα ακριβά τους δώρα.... Κάθε παραμονή μόνη μου και κάθε πράγμα που κάνω σαν να μη το βλέπουν.
> 
> Οσο για τη μάνα σου να ξέρεις είναι δικό της πρόβλημα και όχι δικό σου. Εσύ της έδωσες το δώρο και εκείνη την απόρριψη. Ο καθένας από μας δίνει αυτό που έχει μέσα του. 
> Είναι πολύ καλό που αποφάσισες να αλλάξεις πράγματα φέτος. Εύχομαι να τα καταφέρεις όλα! Και να θυμάσαι :κανείς δεν μπορεί να αγαπήσει τόσο πολύ όσο εμείς που έχουμε φάει την απόρριψη με το κουτάλι...


Πίστευα ότι αυτός που μπορεί να καταλάβει εμένα, τον τρόπο που σκέφτομαι και ζω θα ήταν κάποιος ο οποίος έχει ζήσει την απορριψη όπως την έζησα εγώ.. Αλλά πλέον δεν έχω ανάγκη να με καταλάβουν. Δεν χρειάζεται. Απλά να με αποδεχτούν όπως είμαι. Αλλάζω με την ψυχοθεραπεία. Έχω γίνει καλύτερος. Θεωρώ πλέον σαν άνθρωπος ότι έχω ένα ολοκληρωμένο πακέτο. Πριν χρησιμοποιουσα σαν όπλο την εμφάνιση μου. Πλέον χρησιμοποιώ τον χαρακτήρα. Και δίνω περισσότερη σημασία στον χαρακτήρα του άλλου και όχι στην ομορφιά.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Πίστευα ότι αυτός που μπορεί να καταλάβει εμένα, τον τρόπο που σκέφτομαι και ζω θα ήταν κάποιος ο οποίος έχει ζήσει την απορριψη όπως την έζησα εγώ.. Αλλά πλέον δεν έχω ανάγκη να με καταλάβουν. Δεν χρειάζεται. Απλά να με αποδεχτούν όπως είμαι. Αλλάζω με την ψυχοθεραπεία. Έχω γίνει καλύτερος. Θεωρώ πλέον σαν άνθρωπος ότι έχω ένα ολοκληρωμένο πακέτο. Πριν χρησιμοποιουσα σαν όπλο την εμφάνιση μου. Πλέον χρησιμοποιώ τον χαρακτήρα. Και δίνω περισσότερη σημασία στον χαρακτήρα του άλλου και όχι στην ομορφιά.


Μπορεί και να υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που σε καταλαβαίνουν. Αλλά όπως και να έχει δύο άνθρωποι που βιώνουν το ίδιο πράγμα δεν το βιώνουν το ίδιο. Κάποιος πληγωνεται περισσότερο και κάποιος λιγότερο.. 

Οσο για την εμφάνιση πίστεψέ με δεν βγαίνει πάντα σε καλό. Ο χαρακτήρας είναι που μετράει. Δεν θα ήθελα να είμαι με κάποιον που έχει την εμφάνιση αλλά είναι μίλια μακριά από το μυαλό μου. Ούτε με κάποιον που θα με διάλεγε σαν ρούχο από βιτρίνα και θα με φόραγε για να φαίνεται αλλά δεν θα κουμπωνα πάνω του.Ξερω καλά σε τι μπελάδες βάζει η εμφάνιση.
Πιστεύω ότι εκτός από την ψυχοθεραπεία που σίγουρα κάνει δουλειά έχεις δουλέψει και εσύ... Ίσως να έχεις γνωρίσει και αποδεχτεί καλύτερα τον εαυτό σου .

----------


## elisabet

Σκέφτομαι πως η πιο δυσκολη μέρα πέρασε. Αυτό το καλό έχουν οι μέρες...κι οι πιο δύσκολες περνάνε. 
Κι αφού βαρέθηκα να μαι μόνη τριγυρισμένη με κόσμο, είπα να τελειώσω την μέρα μου μόνη μόνη να το ευχαριστηθώ κιόλας.

----------


## george1520

> Μπορεί και να υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που σε καταλαβαίνουν. Αλλά όπως και να έχει δύο άνθρωποι που βιώνουν το ίδιο πράγμα δεν το βιώνουν το ίδιο. Κάποιος πληγωνεται περισσότερο και κάποιος λιγότερο.. 
> 
> Οσο για την εμφάνιση πίστεψέ με δεν βγαίνει πάντα σε καλό. Ο χαρακτήρας είναι που μετράει. Δεν θα ήθελα να είμαι με κάποιον που έχει την εμφάνιση αλλά είναι μίλια μακριά από το μυαλό μου. Ούτε με κάποιον που θα με διάλεγε σαν ρούχο από βιτρίνα και θα με φόραγε για να φαίνεται αλλά δεν θα κουμπωνα πάνω του.Ξερω καλά σε τι μπελάδες βάζει η εμφάνιση.
> Πιστεύω ότι εκτός από την ψυχοθεραπεία που σίγουρα κάνει δουλειά έχεις δουλέψει και εσύ... Ίσως να έχεις γνωρίσει και αποδεχτεί καλύτερα τον εαυτό σου .


Έχω αποδεχτεί ότι περνάω κατάθλιψη και έτσι άρχισα σιγά σιγά να την νικάω. Κάποτε η π... Με νικάει κι αυτή.. Αλλά είμαι σε καλό δρόμο. Σε ευχαριστώ που με άκουσες.

----------


## george1520

> Σκέφτομαι πως η πιο δυσκολη μέρα πέρασε. Αυτό το καλό έχουν οι μέρες...κι οι πιο δύσκολες περνάνε. 
> Κι αφού βαρέθηκα να μαι μόνη τριγυρισμένη με κόσμο, είπα να τελειώσω την μέρα μου μόνη μόνη να το ευχαριστηθώ κιόλας.


Να είσαι ουσιαστικά μόνη.. Η χειρότερη μοναξιά είναι αυτή που ζούμε ανάμεσα σε κόσμο. Καλή χρονιά σου εύχομαι. Με υγεία και ψυχική ηρεμία.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Έχω αποδεχτεί ότι περνάω κατάθλιψη και έτσι άρχισα σιγά σιγά να την νικάω. Κάποτε η π... Με νικάει κι αυτή.. Αλλά είμαι σε καλό δρόμο. Σε ευχαριστώ που με άκουσες.


Με χτυπάει αλύπητα και εμένα αυτή η π... όπως τη λες. Αλλά για να είμαστε όρθιοι πρέπει να της ανταποδωσουμε το χτύπημα... 

Μην ευχαριστείς. Με έχεις ακούσει πρώτος.

----------


## elisabet

> Να είσαι ουσιαστικά μόνη.. Η χειρότερη μοναξιά είναι αυτή που ζούμε ανάμεσα σε κόσμο. Καλή χρονιά σου εύχομαι. Με υγεία και ψυχική ηρεμία.


Οντως αυτη ειναι η χειρότερη μοναξιά, δεν παλεύεται.

Καλή χρονιά και σε σένα, να γίνεις η καλύτερη εκδοχή του εαυτού σου εύχομαι.

----------


## Αλεξία10

Σκέφτομαι πόσο μακριά από την ψυχή μου είναι οι γνωστοί και πόσο κοντά οι άγνωστοι...

----------


## george1520

> Σκέφτομαι πόσο μακριά από την ψυχή μου είναι οι γνωστοί και πόσο κοντά οι άγνωστοι...


Σίγουρα άμα ψάξεις θα βρεις και γνωστούς που θα μπορέσουν να είναι κοντά στην ψυχή σου. Απομάκρυνε πρώτα τους τοξικους ανθρώπους.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Σίγουρα άμα ψάξεις θα βρεις και γνωστούς που θα μπορέσουν να είναι κοντά στην ψυχή σου. Απομάκρυνε πρώτα τους τοξικους ανθρώπους.


Θα γίνει και αυτό...

----------


## Macgyver

> Έχω αποδεχτεί ότι περνάω κατάθλιψη και έτσι άρχισα σιγά σιγά να την νικάω. Κάποτε η π... Με νικάει κι αυτή.. Αλλά είμαι σε καλό δρόμο. Σε ευχαριστώ που με άκουσες.


Τζωρτζ , μου κανει εντυπωση που βρηκες πως να ξεπερασεις την κτθλψη , επειδη νομιζω οτι εισαι πολυ νεος σε συγκριση μεμενα βεβαια , ειμαι 59, εσυ δεν ξερω ποσο εισαι , παντως εχεις δωσει δειγματα ωριμοτητας ...... ετσι την ξεπερασα κι εγω , οχι με τις βλακωδεις συμβουλες του ψυχιατρου μου , ζορισου , βγες , κανε , δειξε κλπ. ....... οταν αρχισα να συμβιβαζομαι με την κθλψη , αποφασισα οτι εφεξης θα ζω με αυτην ( με την σκεψη οτι αυτα εχει η ζωη ) , χωρις να αντιστεκομαι , σταματησα και τον γιατρο , αφου ειδα οτι ο εχθρος ( η κτθλψη ) , ειναι πιο δυνατη απο μενα , οποτε ηταν ματαιο ναντιστεκομαι αλλο, 15 χρ. αντιστεκομουν , αρχισε σιγα σιγα να υποχωρει η κτθλψη , μεχρι που τωρα ειμαι αρκετα καλα , οχι εντελως , αλλα σε πολυ καλο δρομο, οπως κι εσυ .... αν υπαρχει καποιο ' μυστικο' για να την ξεπερασεις , ειναι να παψεις να αντιστεκεσαι , τυχαια το ανακαλυψα ........αλλωστε καθε δραση προκαλει αντιδραση , ε ? αν παψουμε ναντιδρουμε στην κτθλψη , θα μειωθει κι η δραση της ..

----------


## Macgyver

> Σκέφτομαι πόσο μακριά από την ψυχή μου είναι οι γνωστοί και πόσο κοντά οι άγνωστοι...


Αντα , αν βρεις εστω κι εναν ανθρωπο ναναι πολυ κοντα στην ψυχη σου , τυχερο να θεωρεις τον εαυτο σου ..... εσεις οι γυναικες ταντιλαμβανεστε αυτα πιο ευκολα απο μας τους αντρες ....

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Σίγουρα άμα ψάξεις θα βρεις και γνωστούς που θα μπορέσουν να είναι κοντά στην ψυχή σου. Απομάκρυνε πρώτα τους τοξικους ανθρώπους.


μπραβο μπραβο μπραβο

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

επι τοσο καιρο παρατηρουσα τη περιεργη προθυμια τους για ενα συγκεκριμενο μερος ενω εβλεπα εξω απο μια βιτρινα κατι σαν ρουλετα ας πουμε που υποδικνυε τη τυχαια επιλογη οστοσο αυτο που δε καταλαβαν ειναι οτι ολα αυτα δε τα εβλεπαν μονο αυτοι οπως νομιζαν τα εβλεπα και εγω παραληλα και ας νομιζαν οτι δε καταλαβα τι εδιχναν γι αυτο το λογο και τους αντιμετωπιζα οπως ακριβως τους αξιζε.

----------


## ioannis2

Οι γιορτές ειναι και μια ευκαιρία να καταλάβεις τη ψυχική απομάκρυνση συγγενών από εσένα. Αν προσθέσω και τη διαπίστωση της έλλειψης φίλων, αυτό που απομένει είναι ο Θεός.

Δεν μπορώ πλέον να ξαναμπώ στη διαδικασία να παρακαλώ τον καθένα που μου κανε καλή εντύπωση να γίνουμε φίλοι. Διαπιστώνω πως παρά το συγγενικό δεσμό, ιδίως όταν ο καθένας έχει κάνει οικογένεια ή/και έχει φτιάξει και προχωρήσει στο δικό του χώρο, ο καθένας έχει διαμορφώσει το δικό τρόπο σκέψης και πράξης, τη δική του νοοτροπία και κουλτούρα με τα οποία, άμα εξαιρέσουμε το δεσμό, μπορεί να μην ταιριάζεις. Έχω διαπιστώσει μικροπροστριβές μου μαζί τους και τάσεις, μέσα από μικρά περιστατικά, εκμετάλλευσης μου.

Η άλλη άποψη λέει, γίνε πιο ενεργητικός, δηλαδή άνθρωπος που παίρνει την πρωτοβουλία στις διαπροσωπικές σχέσεις για να τις διαμορφώσει φέρνοντας τους άλλους κοντά του, πιο ενθουσιώδης και εξωστρεφής. Μα αυτά τα έχω δοκιμάσει στο παρελθόν και έλαβα πενιχρά αποτελέσματα, άσε που τα πενιχρά αποτελέσματα επηρέαζαν αρνητικά την εικόνα μου για εμένα για άλλους τομείς της ζωής μου.

Δεν μπορώ να τρέφω ψευδαισθήσεις αναγνώρισης σε χώρους όπου η εικόνα τους για εμένα έχει παγιωθεί. Απορώ γιατί συνεχίζω να δείχνω ενδιαφέρον και υπερπροσπάθεια στους χώρους αυτούς. Από ψευδαίσθηση ή από ανάγκη να δίνω νόημα σ αυτούς που κάνω στους χώρους αυτούς.

Έρχεται και πάλι στο νου μου κάτι που είπε ο καθηγητής Λιαντίνης, να γδαρεί ο νους, με άλλα λόγια, αυτό που έμαθα και διάβασα σε μια ψυχοθεραπεία που έκανα παλιά, να επαναπρογραμματιστεί το υποσυνείδητο. Πολύ δύσκολο, αν και για να το λέει η θεωρία, δεν είναι ακατόρθωτο. 

Μέσα σ' αυτα άλλαξε η ημερομηνία, δηλαδή η ψευδαίσθηση της του νέου επαναλαμβανόμενου κατ' έτος ξεκινήματος που λέγεται νέα χρονιά.

----------


## george1520

> Τζωρτζ , μου κανει εντυπωση που βρηκες πως να ξεπερασεις την κτθλψη , επειδη νομιζω οτι εισαι πολυ νεος σε συγκριση μεμενα βεβαια , ειμαι 59, εσυ δεν ξερω ποσο εισαι , παντως εχεις δωσει δειγματα ωριμοτητας ...... ετσι την ξεπερασα κι εγω , οχι με τις βλακωδεις συμβουλες του ψυχιατρου μου , ζορισου , βγες , κανε , δειξε κλπ. ....... οταν αρχισα να συμβιβαζομαι με την κθλψη , αποφασισα οτι εφεξης θα ζω με αυτην ( με την σκεψη οτι αυτα εχει η ζωη ) , χωρις να αντιστεκομαι , σταματησα και τον γιατρο , αφου ειδα οτι ο εχθρος ( η κτθλψη ) , ειναι πιο δυνατη απο μενα , οποτε ηταν ματαιο ναντιστεκομαι αλλο, 15 χρ. αντιστεκομουν , αρχισε σιγα σιγα να υποχωρει η κτθλψη , μεχρι που τωρα ειμαι αρκετα καλα , οχι εντελως , αλλα σε πολυ καλο δρομο, οπως κι εσυ .... αν υπαρχει καποιο ' μυστικο' για να την ξεπερασεις , ειναι να παψεις να αντιστεκεσαι , τυχαια το ανακαλυψα ........αλλωστε καθε δραση προκαλει αντιδραση , ε ? αν παψουμε ναντιδρουμε στην κτθλψη , θα μειωθει κι η δραση της ..


Καλημέρα φίλε μου. Εμένα η ψυχολόγος με βοήθησε πάρα πολύ.. Δεν θέλω απλά να φύγω από την κατάθλιψη και να συνεχίσω να είμαι ο άνθρωπος που ήμουν πριν από αυτήν. Θέλω να βγω από αυτή αλλά να γίνω αυτός που θα γινόμουν πριν ζήσω κάποιες καταστάσεις.. Θέλω να τα βγάλω από μέσα μου για να μπορώ να ζήσω ελεύθερος χωρίς να έχω κάτι μέσα μου να με τρώει. Είδα αλλαγή σε μένα όταν είπα ότι φίλε έχεις κατάθλιψη. Οταν ένα πρόβλημα γίνει συνειδητό τότε μπορείς και να το αντιμετωπίσεις.. Είμαι 28 χρόνων.. Χρειάζεται το πεισμα, χρειαζεται η υπομονή, χρειάζεται ο χρόνος. Δεν ξέρω αν θα καταφέρω ποτέ να γίνω τελείως καλά αλλά κάθε μέρα δίνω μία μάχη. Με μένα, με τους ανθρώπους, με την ζωή, με την τύχη κτλ.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Αντα , αν βρεις εστω κι εναν ανθρωπο ναναι πολυ κοντα στην ψυχη σου , τυχερο να θεωρεις τον εαυτο σου ..... εσεις οι γυναικες ταντιλαμβανεστε αυτα πιο ευκολα απο μας τους αντρες ....


Καλημέρα 
Όταν έχεις κατάθλιψη.. Η απόσταση (η ψυχική) διπλασιαζεται.. Ή θα είσαι με πολλούς ανθρώπους αλλά νιώθεις μόνος εντελώς χαμένος.. Η θα κάνεις λάθος κρίση και θα "πιαστείς" στους λάθος ανθρώπους.. Ή και τα δύο αυτά μαζί.

----------


## Κύκνος

> Κοίτα... Είναι καλύτερα να είσαι μόνη σου παρά με κάποιον και μέσα σου να νιώθεις άδεια. 
> Από την άλλη.. Βγες όσο μπορείς με παρέες για να έχεις δυνατότητα να γνωρίσεις κόσμο. Έστω και σε φιλικό επίπεδο. Για το θέμα εμπιστοσύνης δεν είναι καθόλου εύκολο το ξέρω αλλά ξέρω επίσης ότι υπάρχουν ΆΝΘΡΩΠΟΙ εκεί έξω. Σπάνιοι αλλά υπάρχουν.


Καλημέρα...

Προσπαθώ να βγαίνω κι έχω κανονίσει καφέ και για το Σάββατο με παραπάνω από ένα άτομα, κάποιους ίσως τους γνωρίσω για πρώτη φορά γιατί είναι από μια ομάδα σινεφίλ στο facebook... 

Μακάρι να είμαι κι εγώ τυχερή και να γνωρίσω ξανά κάποιον σπάνιο άνθρωπο αφού εκείνος δεν γυρίζει πίσω...

----------


## george1520

> Καλημέρα...
> 
> Προσπαθώ να βγαίνω κι έχω κανονίσει καφέ και για το Σάββατο με παραπάνω από ένα άτομα, κάποιους ίσως τους γνωρίσω για πρώτη φορά γιατί είναι από μια ομάδα σινεφίλ στο facebook... 
> 
> Μακάρι να είμαι κι εγώ τυχερή και να γνωρίσω ξανά κάποιον σπάνιο άνθρωπο αφού εκείνος δεν γυρίζει πίσω...


Κυκνε μου... Εχω διαβάσει το πρωί κάτι που ταιριάζει απόλυτα... Καθόμαστε και περιμένουμε το τρένο (ένα άνθρωπο όπως ακριβώς τον έχουμε στο μυαλό μας) και καταλήγουμε να ζουμε για πάντα σε ένα σταθμό. Δεν ήταν γραμμένο έτσι.. Αλλά το έφερα στα μέτρα σου..
Τι εννοείς σπάνιο άνθρωπο;

----------


## Κύκνος

> Κυκνε μου... Εχω διαβάσει το πρωί κάτι που ταιριάζει απόλυτα... Καθόμαστε και περιμένουμε το τρένο (ένα άνθρωπο όπως ακριβώς τον έχουμε στο μυαλό μας) και καταλήγουμε να ζουμε για πάντα σε ένα σταθμό. Δεν ήταν γραμμένο έτσι.. Αλλά το έφερα στα μέτρα σου..
> Τι εννοείς σπάνιο άνθρωπο;


Όντως ταιριάζει... 

Εννοώ κάποιον που θα είναι ειλικρινής, που δεν θα σκέφτεται μόνο τον εαυτό του, που θα είναι ευαίσθητος και δεν θα με χτυπάει ακόμα κι αν τον νευριάσω, αυτά... Είναι πολλά, λίγα, δεν ξέρω... Δεν ξέρω αν ζητάω πολλά...

----------


## george1520

> Όντως ταιριάζει... 
> 
> Εννοώ κάποιον που θα είναι ειλικρινής, που δεν θα σκέφτεται μόνο τον εαυτό του, που θα είναι ευαίσθητος και δεν θα με χτυπάει ακόμα κι αν τον νευριάσω, αυτά... Είναι πολλά, λίγα, δεν ξέρω... Δεν ξέρω αν ζητάω πολλά...


Που να μη σε χτυπάει όταν τον νευριάζεις; το λες σαν και είναι ο κανόνας και ψάχνεις την εξαίρεση.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Καλημέρα...
> 
> Προσπαθώ να βγαίνω κι έχω κανονίσει καφέ και για το Σάββατο με παραπάνω από ένα άτομα, κάποιους ίσως τους γνωρίσω για πρώτη φορά γιατί είναι από μια ομάδα σινεφίλ στο facebook... 
> 
> Μακάρι να είμαι κι εγώ τυχερή και να γνωρίσω ξανά κάποιον σπάνιο άνθρωπο αφού εκείνος δεν γυρίζει πίσω...


Απελευθερωσου πια από αυτόν κορίτσι μου... Έφυγε. Δέξου το με όποιο τρόπο μπορείς αλλά προσπάθησε, αντέδρασε, διωξ το από μέσα σου. Μη ζήσεις με τη φυγή του. Ο καθένας μας κάνει τις επιλογές του. Άφησε το χαμόγελο σου να γυρίσει. Κανεναν (όσοι και να φύγουν από μας) δεν πρέπει να αφήνεις να πάρει το χαμόγελο σου φεύγοντας. Ξέρω 100 %πως νιώθεις. Το έχω ζήσει. Δεν υπήρχε κάποιος να μου τα πει αυτά που σου λέω. Γι αυτό και επιμένω ότι πρέπει να φύγεις από αυτό το σκοτάδι.

----------


## Κύκνος

> Που να μη σε χτυπάει όταν τον νευριάζεις; το λες σαν και είναι ο κανόνας και ψάχνεις την εξαίρεση.


Δεν είναι; 

Συγγνώμη εκ των προτέρων αν δεν γράψω απόλυτα κατανοητά από εδώ και πέρα αλλά και μόνο που το σκέφτηκα μου έρχεται να βάλω τα κλάματα...

----------


## Κύκνος

> Απελευθερωσου πια από αυτόν κορίτσι μου... Έφυγε. Δέξου το με όποιο τρόπο μπορείς αλλά προσπάθησε, αντέδρασε, διωξ το από μέσα σου. Μη ζήσεις με τη φυγή του. Ο καθένας μας κάνει τις επιλογές του. Άφησε το χαμόγελο σου να γυρίσει. Κανεναν (όσοι και να φύγουν από μας) δεν πρέπει να αφήνεις να πάρει το χαμόγελο σου φεύγοντας. Ξέρω 100 %πως νιώθεις. Το έχω ζήσει. Δεν υπήρχε κάποιος να μου τα πει αυτά που σου λέω. Γι αυτό και επιμένω ότι πρέπει να φύγεις από αυτό το σκοτάδι.


Προσπαθώ, ακόμα κι αν ίσως δεν φαίνεται προσπαθώ... Και σε σχέση με παλιότερα, κάτι έχω καταφέρει νομίζω...
Παλιότερα μου έκανα κακό επειδή με άφησε μόνη, τώρα όχι πια...

Σ' ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές σου...  :Smile:  ♥

----------


## george1520

> Δεν είναι; 
> 
> Συγγνώμη εκ των προτέρων αν δεν γράψω απόλυτα κατανοητά από εδώ και πέρα αλλά και μόνο που το σκέφτηκα μου έρχεται να βάλω τα κλάματα...


Από αυτά που έζησες κάποια στιγμή θα βγεις.. Από αυτά που έφτιαξες εσύ με τον καιρό δεν σε βλέπω να βγαίνεις..

Φυσικά και δεν ειναι κανόνας.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Όντως ταιριάζει... 
> 
> Εννοώ κάποιον που θα είναι ειλικρινής, που δεν θα σκέφτεται μόνο τον εαυτό του, που θα είναι ευαίσθητος και δεν θα με χτυπάει ακόμα κι αν τον νευριάσω, αυτά... Είναι πολλά, λίγα, δεν ξέρω... Δεν ξέρω αν ζητάω πολλά...


Κυκνε μου αυτός που χτυπάει είναι σπάνιος γιατί δεν έχει αρ@@ια να σε αντιμετωπίζει με λέξεις και πράξεις. Στο ξαναείπα.. Υπάρχουν άνθρωποι εκεί έξω που δεν χτυπάνε, δεν κακομεταχειριζονται, δεν μειώνουν... ΜΗ ΦΟΒΑΣΑΙ!

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Δεν είναι; 
> 
> Συγγνώμη εκ των προτέρων αν δεν γράψω απόλυτα κατανοητά από εδώ και πέρα αλλά και μόνο που το σκέφτηκα μου έρχεται να βάλω τα κλάματα...


Αν σου έρχεται να βάλεις τα κλάματα βάλε τα κλάματα.. Καθάρισε το βλέμμα σου για να δεις γύρω. Γύρω σου όχι πίσω!

----------


## Κύκνος

> Από αυτά που έζησες κάποια στιγμή θα βγεις.. Από αυτά που έφτιαξες εσύ με τον καιρό δεν σε βλέπω να βγαίνεις..
> 
> Φυσικά και δεν ειναι κανόνας.


Τι εννοείς απ' αυτά που έφτιαξα εγώ;

Με ανακουφίζει κάπως αυτό που λες...

----------


## Κύκνος

> Κυκνε μου αυτός που χτυπάει είναι σπάνιος γιατί δεν έχει αρ@@ια να σε αντιμετωπίζει με λέξεις και πράξεις. Στο ξαναείπα.. Υπάρχουν άνθρωποι εκεί έξω που δεν χτυπάνε, δεν κακομεταχειριζονται, δεν μειώνουν... ΜΗ ΦΟΒΑΣΑΙ!


Και τα δικά σου λόγια με ανακουφίζουν... Ειδικά αυτό το "μη φοβάσαι" που έχω χρόνια να το ακούσω...
Μάλλον το είχα ανάγκη...

----------


## george1520

> Τι εννοείς απ' αυτά που έφτιαξα εγώ;
> 
> Με ανακουφίζει κάπως αυτό που λες...


Ότι όλοι οι άντρες βαράνε, ότι κανένας δεν μπορεί να καταλάβει.. Κτλ..

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Και τα δικά σου λόγια με ανακουφίζουν... Ειδικά αυτό το "μη φοβάσαι" που έχω χρόνια να το ακούσω...
> Μάλλον το είχα ανάγκη...


Να στο πω εγώ κάθε μέρα και όσες φορές χρειαστεί για να μη φοβάσαι. Και θα έρθει μια μέρα που όντως δεν θα φοβάσαι. Υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που δεν έχουν μόνο χέρια αλλά και καρδιά. Αν θέλεις θα βρεις.

----------


## Κύκνος

> Ότι όλοι οι άντρες βαράνε, ότι κανένας δεν μπορεί να καταλάβει.. Κτλ..


Θα προσπαθήσω να το παλέψω, δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να κάνω...

----------


## Κύκνος

> Να στο πω εγώ κάθε μέρα και όσες φορές χρειαστεί για να μη φοβάσαι. Και θα έρθει μια μέρα που όντως δεν θα φοβάσαι. Υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που δεν έχουν μόνο χέρια αλλά και καρδιά. Αν θέλεις θα βρεις.


Μακάρι να έχεις δίκιο και να έρθει επιτέλους αυτή η μέρα γιατί έχω κουραστεί...
Θα προσπαθήσω...

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Μακάρι να έχεις δίκιο και να έρθει επιτέλους αυτή η μέρα γιατί έχω κουραστεί...
> Θα προσπαθήσω...


Βοηθα λοιπόν να έρθει αυτή η μέρα. Δεν θα έρθει κανείς σπίτι σου να σε "ξυπνήσει" απ όλο αυτό. Εσύ θα σηκωθείς να βγεις.

----------


## Κύκνος

> Βοηθα λοιπόν να έρθει αυτή η μέρα. Δεν θα έρθει κανείς σπίτι σου να σε "ξυπνήσει" απ όλο αυτό. Εσύ θα σηκωθείς να βγεις.


Θα κάνω ότι μπορώ... Γιατί θέλω να ξυπνήσω, όταν με πιάνει ο φόβος είναι σαν εφιάλτης...

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Θα κάνω ότι μπορώ... Γιατί θέλω να ξυπνήσω, όταν με πιάνει ο φόβος είναι σαν εφιάλτης...


Τι θέλεις να κάνεις όταν σε πιάνει ο φόβος; την αλήθεια όμως.

----------


## Κύκνος

> Τι θέλεις να κάνεις όταν σε πιάνει ο φόβος; την αλήθεια όμως.


Παλιότερα προσπαθούσα να πεθάνω για να σταματήσει επιτέλους γιατί δεν το άντεχα και μερικές φορές ακόμα το σκέφτομαι αλλά μπορώ να συγκρατηθώ και να μην προσπαθήσω σε αντίθεση με τότε... Κάτι άλλο που θα ήθελα να μπορούσα να κάνω θα ήταν να έχω πάλι κάποιον να με κρατάει αγκαλιά ώστε να ηρεμεί ο φόβος, με βοηθούσε η αγκαλιά...

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Παλιότερα προσπαθούσα να πεθάνω για να σταματήσει επιτέλους γιατί δεν το άντεχα και μερικές φορές ακόμα το σκέφτομαι αλλά μπορώ να συγκρατηθώ και να μην προσπαθήσω σε αντίθεση με τότε... Κάτι άλλο που θα ήθελα να μπορούσα να κάνω θα ήταν να έχω πάλι κάποιον να με κρατάει αγκαλιά ώστε να ηρεμεί ο φόβος, με βοηθούσε η αγκαλιά...


Το να προσπαθήσεις να πεθάνεις δεν είναι λύση για σένα (δεν νομίζω να είσαι τόσο δειλή) άρα ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ. 
Για την αγκαλιά έχεις δίκιο. Δεν γράφεται η αγκαλιά για να στην γράψω εδώ. Και εμένα με βοηθούσε. Δεν την έχω και δες... Μετά από χρόνια με την έλλειψη της είμαι ακόμα εδώ. Το μαύρο μου συννεφάκι ήταν εδώ και όταν την είχα και θα ήταν πάλι εδώ και τώρα αν είχα την αγκαλιά. Αλλά δεν θα κάτσουμε τώρα να κλάψουμε γι αυτό. 

Εσύ θα τη βρεις αλλά πρέπει να κουνηθείς.
Βγες γέλασε ζήσε και κάπου θα τη βρεις. Και που ξέρεις.. Μπορεί να είναι πιο δυνατή και πιο ζεστή από την προηγούμενη...

----------


## Macgyver

> Καλημέρα φίλε μου. Εμένα η ψυχολόγος με βοήθησε πάρα πολύ.. . Δεν ξέρω αν θα καταφέρω ποτέ να γίνω τελείως καλά αλλά κάθε μέρα δίνω μία μάχη. Με μένα, με τους ανθρώπους, με την ζωή, με την τύχη κτλ.



Δυστυχως δεν πηγα σε ψυχολογο , λαθος μου ηταν που πηγα σε ψυχιατρο , Τζωρτζ ........ πιστευω οτι θα τα καταφερεις αυτα που στοχευεις , δεν ξερω σε ποιον βαθμο, κρινοντας παντα απ την θετικοτητα σου ...... μα ολη η ζωη ειναι μια μαχη .....

----------


## Macgyver

> Καλημέρα 
> Όταν έχεις κατάθλιψη.. Η απόσταση (η ψυχική) διπλασιαζεται.. Ή θα είσαι με πολλούς ανθρώπους αλλά νιώθεις μόνος εντελώς χαμένος.. Η θα κάνεις λάθος κρίση και θα "πιαστείς" στους λάθος ανθρώπους.. Ή και τα δύο αυτά μαζί.


Καλησπερα , ταχω ζησει αυτα που γραφεις , επι κτθλψεως , ετσι ειναι ακριβως ..... ημουν απλα μονος και εντελως χαμενος .....

----------


## george1520

> Δυστυχως δεν πηγα σε ψυχολογο , λαθος μου ηταν που πηγα σε ψυχιατρο , Τζωρτζ ........ πιστευω οτι θα τα καταφερεις αυτα που στοχευεις , δεν ξερω σε ποιον βαθμο, κρινοντας παντα απ την θετικοτητα σου ...... μα ολη η ζωη ειναι μια μαχη .....


Δεν ξέρω αν καταφέρω να φτάσω εκεί ακριβώς που θέλω. Ξέρω ότι είμαι καλύτερα. Ξέρω τι είναι κατάθλιψη.. Τι "ζημιές" κάνει οπότε κάθε φορά που πέφτω ξέρω πως να αντιδρασω.. Το φόρουμ θεωρώ ότι με βοήθησε πάρα πολύ. Είδα πως δεν είμαι μόνος. Ότι κι άλλοι περνάνε ότι πέρασα και περνώ. Έχω την ευκαιρία να ακούσω τον τρόπο που σκέφτονται οι άλλοι ανθρωποι και οοοοοσο μπορώ να βοηθώ οποίο το έχει ανάγκη.

----------


## Κύκνος

> Το να προσπαθήσεις να πεθάνεις δεν είναι λύση για σένα (δεν νομίζω να είσαι τόσο δειλή) άρα ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ. 
> Για την αγκαλιά έχεις δίκιο. Δεν γράφεται η αγκαλιά για να στην γράψω εδώ. Και εμένα με βοηθούσε. Δεν την έχω και δες... Μετά από χρόνια με την έλλειψη της είμαι ακόμα εδώ. Το μαύρο μου συννεφάκι ήταν εδώ και όταν την είχα και θα ήταν πάλι εδώ και τώρα αν είχα την αγκαλιά. Αλλά δεν θα κάτσουμε τώρα να κλάψουμε γι αυτό. 
> 
> Εσύ θα τη βρεις αλλά πρέπει να κουνηθείς.
> Βγες γέλασε ζήσε και κάπου θα τη βρεις. Και που ξέρεις.. Μπορεί να είναι πιο δυνατή και πιο ζεστή από την προηγούμενη...


Νομίζω πως είμαι δειλή αφού (τουλάχιστον εν μέρει) ο λόγος που προσπαθούσα να με βλάψω ήταν ότι δεν άντεχα τον φόβο που ένιωθα... Όμως προσπαθώ να μην το ξανακάνω...
Προσπαθώ να ζήσω όπως λες... Και μακάρι στο τέλος να βγει κάτι καλό... Αλλά δεν σου κρύβω ότι μετά απ' αυτά φοβάμαι και τον ίδιο μου τον εαυτό...

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Νομίζω πως είμαι δειλή αφού (τουλάχιστον εν μέρει) ο λόγος που προσπαθούσα να με βλάψω ήταν ότι δεν άντεχα τον φόβο που ένιωθα... Όμως προσπαθώ να μην το ξανακάνω...
> Προσπαθώ να ζήσω όπως λες... Και μακάρι στο τέλος να βγει κάτι καλό... Αλλά δεν σου κρύβω ότι μετά απ' αυτά φοβάμαι και τον ίδιο μου τον εαυτό...


Κοίτα δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς έχει γίνει. Δεν γνωρίζω την ιστορία σου. Αλλά όπως λες προσπαθούσες. Όχι προσπαθείς να βλαψεις τον εαυτό σου. Οπότε πάει. Απλά όταν σε πιάνει ο φόβος κάνε κάτι άλλο. Ισοπέδωσε το εσύ αντί να σε καταβάλλει. Μην κολλάς στο τι έκανες αλλά στο τι κάνεις τώρα. Ο φόβος (αν και δεν ξέρω τι φοβάσαι ακριβώς) δεν είναι μεγαλύτερος από σένα. Εσύ του δίνεις αξία.
ΜΗ ΦΟΒΆΣΑΙ.

----------


## Κύκνος

> Κοίτα δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς έχει γίνει. Δεν γνωρίζω την ιστορία σου. Αλλά όπως λες προσπαθούσες. Όχι προσπαθείς να βλαψεις τον εαυτό σου. Οπότε πάει. Απλά όταν σε πιάνει ο φόβος κάνε κάτι άλλο. Ισοπέδωσε το εσύ αντί να σε καταβάλλει. Μην κολλάς στο τι έκανες αλλά στο τι κάνεις τώρα. Ο φόβος (αν και δεν ξέρω τι φοβάσαι ακριβώς) δεν είναι μεγαλύτερος από σένα. Εσύ του δίνεις αξία.
> ΜΗ ΦΟΒΆΣΑΙ.


Θα προσπαθήσω, σ' ευχαριστώ για την ενθάρρυνση...

Φοβάμαι κάποιον που είχε προσπαθήσει να μου κάνει κακό στο παρελθόν όσον αφορά το σεξουαλικό κομμάτι κι υπήρξε μια περίοδος που συνέβη κάτι που αναζωπύρωσε αυτές τις μνήμες και το έβλεπα συνέχεια στον ύπνο μου και με τρομοκρατούσε και δεν άντεξα... Μετά γνώρισα εκείνον κι υπήρξε μια περίοδος που χάρη στην παρουσία του και τη συμπαράσταση του ήμουν καλύτερα αλλά όταν χωρίσαμε άρχισε πάλι η κάτω βόλτα...
Αν θέλεις να ρωτήσεις κάτι μπορείς και θ' απαντήσω όσο δεν νιώθω να φρικάρω από τις αναμνήσεις...

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Θα προσπαθήσω, σ' ευχαριστώ για την ενθάρρυνση...
> 
> Φοβάμαι κάποιον που είχε προσπαθήσει να μου κάνει κακό στο παρελθόν όσον αφορά το σεξουαλικό κομμάτι κι υπήρξε μια περίοδος που συνέβη κάτι που αναζωπύρωσε αυτές τις μνήμες και το έβλεπα συνέχεια στον ύπνο μου και με τρομοκρατούσε και δεν άντεξα... Μετά γνώρισα εκείνον κι υπήρξε μια περίοδος που χάρη στην παρουσία του και τη συμπαράσταση του ήμουν καλύτερα αλλά όταν χωρίσαμε άρχισε πάλι η κάτω βόλτα...
> Αν θέλεις να ρωτήσεις κάτι μπορείς και θ' απαντήσω όσο δεν νιώθω να φρικάρω από τις αναμνήσεις...


Πόσο εγώ είσαι πια ;(

Αφού απλά προσπάθησε όπως λες. Δεν τα κατάφερε τελικά και αυτό είναι κάτι.. Τι φοβάσαι; Σε έχει ξαναενοχλησει;

----------


## Κύκνος

> Πόσο εγώ είσαι πια ;(
> 
> Αφού απλά προσπάθησε όπως λες. Δεν τα κατάφερε τελικά και αυτό είναι κάτι.. Τι φοβάσαι; Σε έχει ξαναενοχλησει;


Γιατί το λες αυτό;

Όχι, δεν ξέρει που να με βρει αλλά με τρόμαξε πάρα πολύ τότε και μου έχει αφήσει φοβία, αυτός είναι ο βασικός λόγος που εμπιστεύομαι δύσκολα τους άντρες, δεν ξέρω αν με καταλαβαίνεις...

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Γιατί το λες αυτό;
> 
> Όχι, δεν ξέρει που να με βρει αλλά με τρόμαξε πάρα πολύ τότε και μου έχει αφήσει φοβία, αυτός είναι ο βασικός λόγος που εμπιστεύομαι δύσκολα τους άντρες, δεν ξέρω αν με καταλαβαίνεις...


Εγώ; ναι σε καταλαβαίνω. Το έχω ζήσει (αλλά δεν έμεινε στη προσπάθεια).
Δεν μπορεί να σου κάνει τίποτα πλέον γιατί δεν είσαι απροετοιμαστη. Εσένα σου κάνει κακό ο φόβος και όχι αυτό το σκουπίδι (δεν θέλω να πω κάτι χειρότερο). Ίσως... Ξέρεις μόνο αν τον κοιτάξεις τον φόβο κατάματα θα το διώξεις.

----------


## Κύκνος

> Εγώ; ναι σε καταλαβαίνω. Το έχω ζήσει (αλλά δεν έμεινε στη προσπάθεια).
> Δεν μπορεί να σου κάνει τίποτα πλέον γιατί δεν είσαι απροετοιμαστη. Εσένα σου κάνει κακό ο φόβος και όχι αυτό το σκουπίδι (δεν θέλω να πω κάτι χειρότερο). Ίσως... Ξέρεις μόνο αν τον κοιτάξεις τον φόβο κατάματα θα το διώξεις.


Ωχ κατάλαβα... Αυτό είναι ακόμα χειρότερο... Πώς κατάφερες να το ξεπεράσεις; (όσο γίνεται βέβαια)... Αν σε κάνει να νιώθεις άβολα η ερώτηση δεν είναι "υποχρεωτικό" να απαντήσεις...

Έχεις δίκιο σ' αυτό που λες αλλά δεν τολμάω να τον κοιτάξω κατάματα, με παραλύει... Ο γιατρός μου είπε πρόσφατα να γράψω σε χαρτί ότι δεν μπορεί να μου κάνει κακό αλλά δεν το έχω καταφέρει ακόμα λες κι αν το γράψω θα τον προκαλέσω και θα ζωντανέψουν όλα τα άσχημα συναισθήματα που με κάνει να νιώθω... Με τρομοκρατεί η ιδέα του να γράψω σχετικά, δεν ξέρω αν θα τα καταφέρω... Μερικές φορές ούτε εδώ δεν τολμάω να γράψω μερικά πράγματα, δεν ξέρω που βρήκα το θάρρος τώρα...

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Ωχ κατάλαβα... Αυτό είναι ακόμα χειρότερο... Πώς κατάφερες να το ξεπεράσεις; (όσο γίνεται βέβαια)... Αν σε κάνει να νιώθεις άβολα η ερώτηση δεν είναι "υποχρεωτικό" να απαντήσεις...
> 
> Έχεις δίκιο σ' αυτό που λες αλλά δεν τολμάω να τον κοιτάξω κατάματα, με παραλύει... Ο γιατρός μου είπε πρόσφατα να γράψω σε χαρτί ότι δεν μπορεί να μου κάνει κακό αλλά δεν το έχω καταφέρει ακόμα λες κι αν το γράψω θα τον προκαλέσω και θα ζωντανέψουν όλα τα άσχημα συναισθήματα που με κάνει να νιώθω... Με τρομοκρατεί η ιδέα του να γράψω σχετικά, δεν ξέρω αν θα τα καταφέρω... Μερικές φορές ούτε εδώ δεν τολμάω να γράψω μερικά πράγματα, δεν ξέρω που βρήκα το θάρρος τώρα...


Πως κατάφερα να το ξεπεράσω; Ότι κατάφερα έγινε με την βοήθεια της περίφημης αγκαλιάς που λέγαμε πριν... Όταν όμως την έχασα δεν γύρισα ποτέ πίσω σε αναμνήσεις. Όσο για το φόβο... Με τον τρόπο που σου είπα. Κοιτάζοντας το στα μάτια. Αφού έκατσα 8 μήνες σε ένα κρεβάτι (χωρίς να σκεφτώ να κάνω κακό στον εαυτό μου αυτούς τους 8 μήνες) να φοβάμαι πολύ όσο δεν γίνεται, κοιμωμουν μόνο μέρα και όλη νύχτα ήμουν καθησμενη με την πλάτη στον τοίχο ε, μετά μια μέρα ξαφνικά σαν να άνοιξε ο διακόπτης σηκώθηκα απότομα. Στην πρώτη μου βόλτα ήταν που σκέφτηκα να κάνω κακό στον εαυτό μου. Τότε ξύπνησα και κατάλαβα τι μου γινόταν. Εκεί που σκεφτόμουν πως και με ποιο τρόπο να πεθάνω μου ήρθε πάλι φλασια. Του τύπου ότι εγώ επεζησα από αυτό, από το γεγονός ότι η μάνα μου με παράτησε στα 10 μου, από την ξάπλα 8 μήνες και τώρα να πεθάνω; και αυτός να ζήσει;; και πήγα και τον βρήκα (έτσι κι αλλιώς μεγαλύτερο κακό απ ότι ήδη μου είχε κάνει δεν μπορούσε να μου κάνει)... Ξέροντας τον (οικογενειακως γνωριζόμαστε) τον βρήκα κάπου που ήξερα ότι δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να μου κάνει τίποτα. Να σου πω την αλήθεια πιο πολύ φοβήθηκε αυτός όταν κοιταχτηκαμε στα μάτια παρά εγώ. Τον θυμό μου δεν θα μπορέσω ποτέ να το εκφράσω με λόγια. Δύο πράγματα του είπα "ήρθα να σου δείξω τι κατάφερες. Αρχικά ήθελα να πεθάνεις αλλά τελικά δεν θέλω. Εύχομαι να ζήσεις 100 χρόνια και κάθε μέρα να θυμάσαι αυτό που μου έκανες" αυτά. Δεν φοβήθηκα ξανά. Σαν γεγονός δεν ξέρω αν το ξεπέρασα ποτέ γιατί τις συγκεκριμένες στιγμές αποφεύγω να τις θυμάμαι. Ξέρεις θυμάμαι το πριν και το μετά αλλά όχι το πως έγινε...


Σκότωσε τον αυτόν τον φόβο. Μετά θα δεις ότι τίποτα και κανένας δεν θα μπορεί να σε βλάψει.

----------


## Κύκνος

> Πως κατάφερα να το ξεπεράσω; Ότι κατάφερα έγινε με την βοήθεια της περίφημης αγκαλιάς που λέγαμε πριν... Όταν όμως την έχασα δεν γύρισα ποτέ πίσω σε αναμνήσεις. Όσο για το φόβο... Με τον τρόπο που σου είπα. Κοιτάζοντας το στα μάτια. Αφού έκατσα 8 μήνες σε ένα κρεβάτι (χωρίς να σκεφτώ να κάνω κακό στον εαυτό μου αυτούς τους 8 μήνες) να φοβάμαι πολύ όσο δεν γίνεται, κοιμωμουν μόνο μέρα και όλη νύχτα ήμουν καθησμενη με την πλάτη στον τοίχο ε, μετά μια μέρα ξαφνικά σαν να άνοιξε ο διακόπτης σηκώθηκα απότομα. Στην πρώτη μου βόλτα ήταν που σκέφτηκα να κάνω κακό στον εαυτό μου. Τότε ξύπνησα και κατάλαβα τι μου γινόταν. Εκεί που σκεφτόμουν πως και με ποιο τρόπο να πεθάνω μου ήρθε πάλι φλασια. Του τύπου ότι εγώ επεζησα από αυτό, από το γεγονός ότι η μάνα μου με παράτησε στα 10 μου, από την ξάπλα 8 μήνες και τώρα να πεθάνω; και αυτός να ζήσει;; και πήγα και τον βρήκα (έτσι κι αλλιώς μεγαλύτερο κακό απ ότι ήδη μου είχε κάνει δεν μπορούσε να μου κάνει)... Ξέροντας τον (οικογενειακως γνωριζόμαστε) τον βρήκα κάπου που ήξερα ότι δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να μου κάνει τίποτα. Να σου πω την αλήθεια πιο πολύ φοβήθηκε αυτός όταν κοιταχτηκαμε στα μάτια παρά εγώ. Τον θυμό μου δεν θα μπορέσω ποτέ να το εκφράσω με λόγια. Δύο πράγματα του είπα "ήρθα να σου δείξω τι κατάφερες. Αρχικά ήθελα να πεθάνεις αλλά τελικά δεν θέλω. Εύχομαι να ζήσεις 100 χρόνια και κάθε μέρα να θυμάσαι αυτό που μου έκανες" αυτά. Δεν φοβήθηκα ξανά. Σαν γεγονός δεν ξέρω αν το ξεπέρασα ποτέ γιατί τις συγκεκριμένες στιγμές αποφεύγω να τις θυμάμαι. Ξέρεις θυμάμαι το πριν και το μετά αλλά όχι το πως έγινε...
> 
> 
> Σκότωσε τον αυτόν τον φόβο. Μετά θα δεις ότι τίποτα και κανένας δεν θα μπορεί να σε βλάψει.


Κατάλαβα... Το έχω σκεφτεί αυτό, ότι ίσως αν μπορούσα να τον αντιμετωπίσω με ασφάλεια (για παράδειγμα να πάω να τον βρω με κάποιον που να εμπιστεύομαι) να το ξεπερνούσα έστω ως ένα βαθμό αλλά εγώ δεν ξέρω που να τον βρω γιατί ήταν μια τυχαία γνωριμία... Εγώ θυμάμαι τι συνέβη αλλά έχω ένα κενό μνήμης για το μεσοδιάστημα μεταξύ του ότι έτρεξα να κρυφτώ στην τουαλέτα και του ότι έφυγα απ' το μαγαζί... Κι έκτοτε δυσκολεύομαι πολύ στις ερωτικές επαφές... Εν μέρει γι' αυτό κι εκείνος με άφησε...

Απ' αυτά που λες καταλαβαίνω ότι πρέπει να γράψω αυτό που είπε ο γιατρός αλλά δεν ξέρω πως θα το καταφέρω, νιώθω να μην με υπακούει το σώμα μου και δεν πάει το χέρι μου...

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Κατάλαβα... Το έχω σκεφτεί αυτό, ότι ίσως αν μπορούσα να τον αντιμετωπίσω με ασφάλεια (για παράδειγμα να πάω να τον βρω με κάποιον που να εμπιστεύομαι) να το ξεπερνούσα έστω ως ένα βαθμό αλλά εγώ δεν ξέρω που να τον βρω γιατί ήταν μια τυχαία γνωριμία... Εγώ θυμάμαι τι συνέβη αλλά έχω ένα κενό μνήμης για το μεσοδιάστημα μεταξύ του ότι έτρεξα να κρυφτώ στην τουαλέτα και του ότι έφυγα απ' το μαγαζί... Κι έκτοτε δυσκολεύομαι πολύ στις ερωτικές επαφές... Εν μέρει γι' αυτό κι εκείνος με άφησε...
> 
> Απ' αυτά που λες καταλαβαίνω ότι πρέπει να γράψω αυτό που είπε ο γιατρός αλλά δεν ξέρω πως θα το καταφέρω, νιώθω να μην με υπακούει το σώμα μου και δεν πάει το χέρι μου...


Θυμό δεν έχεις; Γιατί εγώ μόνο το φόβο βλέπω.. Που είναι ο θυμός σου; Για την αδικία που ήθελε να κάνει; Για το "με ποιο δικαίωμα"; Για το "τι νόμιζε ότι είσαι"; Λες και είναι κάποιος αυτός για να τον φοβάσαι σε τέτοιο βαθμό.

----------


## Κύκνος

> Θυμό δεν έχεις; Γιατί εγώ μόνο το φόβο βλέπω.. Που είναι ο θυμός σου; Για την αδικία που ήθελε να κάνει; Για το "με ποιο δικαίωμα"; Για το "τι νόμιζε ότι είσαι"; Λες και είναι κάποιος αυτός για να τον φοβάσαι σε τέτοιο βαθμό.


Δεν έχω γιατί για πολύ καιρό πίστευα ότι έφταιγα εγώ, έτσι με έκαναν να νομίζω... Μάλλον γι' αυτό δεν αναπτύχθηκε... Εν μέρει χάρη σ' αυτό το φόρουμ κατάλαβα πως όχι...

Νιώθω να με αρρωσταίνει ο φόβος που νιώθω αυτή τη στιγμή, είχα πολύ καιρό να το νιώσω τόσο έντονα... Ανακατεύεται το στομάχι μου...

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Δεν έχω γιατί για πολύ καιρό πίστευα ότι έφταιγα εγώ, έτσι με έκαναν να νομίζω... Μάλλον γι' αυτό δεν αναπτύχθηκε... Εν μέρει χάρη σ' αυτό το φόρουμ κατάλαβα πως όχι...
> 
> Νιώθω να με αρρωσταίνει ο φόβος που νιώθω αυτή τη στιγμή, είχα πολύ καιρό να το νιώσω τόσο έντονα... Ανακατεύεται το στομάχι μου...


Πάρε ανάσες 
Κανείς δεν μπορεί να σε κάνει ότι θέλει. Αυτή τη στιγμή.. Τι ακριβώς φοβάσαι; 
Δεν ξέρει που μένεις, δεν μπορεί να σε βρει... Οπότε;

----------


## Κύκνος

> Πάρε ανάσες 
> Κανείς δεν μπορεί να σε κάνει ότι θέλει. Αυτή τη στιγμή.. Τι ακριβώς φοβάσαι; 
> Δεν ξέρει που μένεις, δεν μπορεί να σε βρει... Οπότε;


Με ταράζουν πολύ οι αναμνήσεις και γράφοντας σχετικά τις έφερα στο μυαλό μου... Γι' αυτό δεν τολμώ εύκολα να γράψω σχετικά... Με πιάνουν ψυχοσωματικά συμπτώματα όταν το θυμάμαι, έχουν μουδιάσει λίγο και τα χέρια μου... Είχα ξεχάσει το πόσο πολύ με φοβίζουν... 
Αυτή τη στιγμή ξέρω ότι δεν μπορεί να συμβεί κάτι κακό τώρα αλλά παλιότερα υπήρξαν κάποιες στιγμές που πίστευα ότι είναι εδώ... Μου έρχεται να μπω κάτω απ' την κουβέρτα τώρα... Λογικά θα περάσει κάποια στιγμή αλλά τώρα δεν νιώθω καλά... 
Κάτι άλλο που με φοβίζει είναι ότι φοβάμαι μήπως ξανασυμβεί σε κάποια επόμενη σχέση, το φοβόμουν και με τον πρώην μέχρι που κατάφερε με την υπομονή που έκανε να τον εμπιστευτώ...

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Με ταράζουν πολύ οι αναμνήσεις και γράφοντας σχετικά τις έφερα στο μυαλό μου... Γι' αυτό δεν τολμώ εύκολα να γράψω σχετικά... Με πιάνουν ψυχοσωματικά συμπτώματα όταν το θυμάμαι, έχουν μουδιάσει λίγο και τα χέρια μου... Είχα ξεχάσει το πόσο πολύ με φοβίζουν... 
> Αυτή τη στιγμή ξέρω ότι δεν μπορεί να συμβεί κάτι κακό τώρα αλλά παλιότερα υπήρξαν κάποιες στιγμές που πίστευα ότι είναι εδώ... Μου έρχεται να μπω κάτω απ' την κουβέρτα τώρα... Λογικά θα περάσει κάποια στιγμή αλλά τώρα δεν νιώθω καλά... 
> Κάτι άλλο που με φοβίζει είναι ότι φοβάμαι μήπως ξανασυμβεί σε κάποια επόμενη σχέση, το φοβόμουν και με τον πρώην μέχρι που κατάφερε με την υπομονή που έκανε να τον εμπιστευτώ...


Δεν θα ξανασυμβεί.. Ηρέμησε. Δεν είναι όλοι γουρούνια και εκτός από αυτό τώρα θα ξέρεις να κρίνεις καλύτερα για το πόσο επικίνδυνος είναι κάποιος. Πίστεψε λίγο παραπάνω σε σένα...

----------


## Κύκνος

> Δεν θα ξανασυμβεί.. Ηρέμησε. Δεν είναι όλοι γουρούνια και εκτός από αυτό τώρα θα ξέρεις να κρίνεις καλύτερα για το πόσο επικίνδυνος είναι κάποιος. Πίστεψε λίγο παραπάνω σε σένα...


Θα προσπαθήσω και να ηρεμήσω και να μου δείξω εμπιστοσύνη...
Σ' ευχαριστώ που με άκουσες...

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Θα προσπαθήσω και να ηρεμήσω και να μου δείξω εμπιστοσύνη...
> Σ' ευχαριστώ που με άκουσες...


Γράψε αυτό που σου είπε ο γιατρός. Έστω και ένα γράμμα την ημέρα. Μέχρι να μπορέσεις να το γράψεις ολόκληρο.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

Απο ολα τα συμβαντα που συνεβησαν μετα απο ενα μου την εδωσε πραγματικα εντελως... γιατι δεν ειναι δυνατον να βρισκομαι τερμα θεου και να ακουω και το ραδιο αρβυλα ταυτοχρονα ως ψυχολογικο πολεμο και απλως τους επεστρεψα την καλοσυνη που μου εδειξαν.φτανει που το ακουω συνεχως το ραδιο αρβυλα αλλα απ οτι φαινετε ξεπερασαν καθε οριο

----------


## Navi

λοιπόν σήμερα διασκεδάζω με τα πιτσιρίκια που έχουν προβλήματα κλαψομουνίασης

είναι διαπιστωμένο, όταν "φτύνεις" πιτσιρικάκια τρέχουν από πίσω σου

----------


## Κύκνος

> Γράψε αυτό που σου είπε ο γιατρός. Έστω και ένα γράμμα την ημέρα. Μέχρι να μπορέσεις να το γράψεις ολόκληρο.


Θα προσπαθήσω αλλά όχι σήμερα γιατί νιώθω υπερβολικά κουρασμένη και δεν έχω τη δύναμη ούτε ψυχική ούτε σωματική...

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Θα προσπαθήσω αλλά όχι σήμερα γιατί νιώθω υπερβολικά κουρασμένη και δεν έχω τη δύναμη ούτε ψυχική ούτε σωματική...


Ένα γραμματακι μόνο; ούτε αυτό μπορείς;

----------


## Αλεξία10

Ένα πουλί που κάθεται σε ένα δέντρο, ποτέ δεν φοβάται ότι το κλαδί θα σπάσει....

διότι η εμπιστοσύνη του δεν βρίσκεται στο κλαδί, αλλά στα φτερά του!




Πίστεψε στον εαυτό σου!!!

----------


## V for vendetta

> λοιπόν σήμερα διασκεδάζω με τα πιτσιρίκια που έχουν προβλήματα κλαψομουνίασης


Πραγματικά

----------


## Αλεξία10

Οι άνθρωποι πληγώνουν...Συχνά... Σχεδόν πάντα. Χωρίς καν να τους περάσει από το μυαλό ότι μπορεί να περνάς δύσκολα αυτό τον καιρό. Χωρίς να υπολογίζουν ότι υπάρχουν και αλλού προβλήματα σαν τα δικά τους και ακόμα μεγαλύτερα. Χωρίς να βλέπουν εσένα αλλά μόνο τη μορφή σου. 

Μπαίνεις πρωί πρωί στο μετρό για να πας στη δουλειά σου. Σου λένε "κάνε πιο πέρα, στραβή είσαι;" χωρίς να υπολογίζουν ότι στραβή δεν είσαι αλλά τη νύχτα δεν κοιμήθηκες επειδή έπαθες κρίση πανικού.
Πας σούπερ μάρκετ με το παιδί σου και σου λένε "μαζέψτε το λίγο" χωρίς να σκεφτούν ότι αυτό το παιδί μπορεί να έχει κάποια ιδιαιτεροτητα, και ένας θεός ξέρει πόσο πολύ εσύ θα ήθελες να είναι το παιδί σου πιο "μαζεμένο". 
Σε μια παρέα σου λένε "μα πώς μπορείς όλη μέρα μέσα στο σπίτι; " χωρίς να υπολογίσουν αν εσύ το διάλεξες αυτό ή δεν έχεις επιλογή. Χωρίς να αναρωτηθούν αν στη τελική εσύ μπορείς να βγεις από το σπίτι ή ο έξω κόσμος σε διαλύει....
Όλοι έχουν κάτι να πουν έτσι επιφανειακά, χωρίς να νοιάζονται. Και σκέφτεσαι "εντάξει που να ξέρουν και αυτοί". Και στο κάτω κάτω δεν είναι κανείς αναγκασμένος να νοιάζεται. 

Αν όμως είναι η "μαύρη" σου μέρα και το καταραμένο "τικ τακ" μέσα στο κεφάλι σου δεν λέει να σε αφήσει... κάπου εκεί τα κάνεις όλα που@@α....

----------


## ali62

Ότι είναι καιρός να πραγματοποιώ σιγά σιγά τα θέλω μου για να νιώσω ότι υπάρχω

----------


## Αλεξία10

Μόνο η μοναξιά δεν είναι μόνη..
Κάνει παρέα με όλους μας....

----------


## george1520

Η μοναξιά ξέρεις πως δεν θα σε προδώσει.. Ούτε θα σε πληγώσει..
Εγώ έχω κάποιες μέρες που την προτιμάω πάρα να είμαι δίπλα από κενούς ανθρώπους..

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Η μοναξιά ξέρεις πως δεν θα σε προδώσει.. Ούτε θα σε πληγώσει..
> Εγώ έχω κάποιες μέρες που την προτιμάω πάρα να είμαι δίπλα από κενούς ανθρώπους..


Δίπλα από κενούς ανθρώπους είναι η χειρότερη μοναξιά... 
Και εγώ προτιμώ την αληθινή. Χωρίς ανθρώπους....

----------


## elisabet

Ειπα να αρχισω τα ξεκαθαρίσματα. Να μπει ο νέος χρόνος καθαρός, χωρίς δεύτερες σκέψεις και αρνητικά συναισθήματα. Είναι απίστευτο τι τείχος υψώνουν οι άνθρωποι όταν τολμήσεις να ξεστομίσεις όσα σε ενοχλούν. Μου άρεσα που διατήρησα την ψυχραιμία μου. Δεν μπόρεσα να πω όλα όσα ήθελα με τον τρόπο που ήθελα γιατί θα πρεπε να υψώσω την φωνή μου για να ακουστώ, αλλά μου άρεσε που όσα είπα τουλάχιστον τα είπα ήρεμα και χωρίς υστερίες ακόμα κι όταν η ψυχραιμία χάθηκε απτην άλλη πλευρά. Και μετά αποχώρηση. Γιατί να αποχωρήσεις αφήνοντας μια κουβέντα στην μέση αν θεωρείς πως έχεις δίκιο; Αν θεωρεις αβάσιμα τα παράπονα του άλλου γιατί να χάσεις την ψυχραιμία σου και να φύγεις;

----------


## george1520

> Ειπα να αρχισω τα ξεκαθαρίσματα. Να μπει ο νέος χρόνος καθαρός, χωρίς δεύτερες σκέψεις και αρνητικά συναισθήματα. Είναι απίστευτο τι τείχος υψώνουν οι άνθρωποι όταν τολμήσεις να ξεστομίσεις όσα σε ενοχλούν. Μου άρεσα που διατήρησα την ψυχραιμία μου. Δεν μπόρεσα να πω όλα όσα ήθελα με τον τρόπο που ήθελα γιατί θα πρεπε να υψώσω την φωνή μου για να ακουστώ, αλλά μου άρεσε που όσα είπα τουλάχιστον τα είπα ήρεμα και χωρίς υστερίες ακόμα κι όταν η ψυχραιμία χάθηκε απτην άλλη πλευρά. Και μετά αποχώρηση. Γιατί να αποχωρήσεις αφήνοντας μια κουβέντα στην μέση αν θεωρείς πως έχεις δίκιο; Αν θεωρεις αβάσιμα τα παράπονα του άλλου γιατί να χάσεις την ψυχραιμία σου και να φύγεις;


Όταν αποφασίζεις να φύγεις από κάπου.. Ξεκαθαρίζεις και φεύγεις με ψηλά το κεφάλι..

----------


## elisabet

> Όταν αποφασίζεις να φύγεις από κάπου.. Ξεκαθαρίζεις και φεύγεις με ψηλά το κεφάλι..


Δεν αποχώρησα εγώ. Εγώ είπα είμαι εδώ όλη αυτιά να ακούσω. Αλλά θα ακούσεις κι εσύ. Δεν ήθελε να ακούσει. Όταν έχεις συνηθίσει έναν άνθρωπο ότι δεν κάνει παράπονα ο, τι κι αν γίνει, μόλις ξεστομίσει παράπονο παθαίνεις ένα σοκ, δεν ξέρεις πως να το χειριστείς. Με κατηγόρησε που μίλησα. Κ απτην άλλη πλευρά λέει μπορεί να υπάρχουν παράπονα και να μην το ξέρω. Να τα μάθω λέω. Όχι, λέει πρέπει να φιλτραριστούν πρώτα. Εγώ τα δικά μου τα θέλω αφιλτράριστα, όπως τα νιώθω. Λάθος, σωστά, να ναι όπως τα νιώθω πάντως. Δεν θέλω να κρατάω μέσα μου παράπονα, αρκετά άλλα έχω, δεν θέλω άλλα βαρίδια, να τα κρατάω μέσα μου και να τα μεγαλώνω και να τα θρέφω. Εγώ θέλω να στα πω τώρα που τα νιώθω. Και μην μου απαντήσεις, απλά σκέψου τα.

----------


## george1520

> Δεν αποχώρησα εγώ. Εγώ είπα είμαι εδώ όλη αυτιά να ακούσω. Αλλά θα ακούσεις κι εσύ. Δεν ήθελε να ακούσει. Όταν έχεις συνηθίσει έναν άνθρωπο ότι δεν κάνει παράπονα ο, τι κι αν γίνει, μόλις ξεστομίσει παράπονο παθαίνεις ένα σοκ, δεν ξέρεις πως να το χειριστείς. Με κατηγόρησε που μίλησα. Κ απτην άλλη πλευρά λέει μπορεί να υπάρχουν παράπονα και να μην το ξέρω. Να τα μάθω λέω. Όχι, λέει πρέπει να φιλτραριστούν πρώτα. Εγώ τα δικά μου τα θέλω αφιλτράριστα, όπως τα νιώθω. Λάθος, σωστά, να ναι όπως τα νιώθω πάντως. Δεν θέλω να κρατάω μέσα μου παράπονα, αρκετά άλλα έχω, δεν θέλω άλλα βαρίδια, να τα κρατάω μέσα μου και να τα μεγαλώνω και να τα θρέφω. Εγώ θέλω να στα πω τώρα που τα νιώθω. Και μην μου απαντήσεις, απλά σκέψου τα.


Ίσως μετά που θα τα σκεφτεί.. Να επιστρέψει και να κάνετε μια ήρεμη συζητηση..

----------


## elisabet

> Ίσως μετά που θα τα σκεφτεί.. Να επιστρέψει και να κάνετε μια ήρεμη συζητηση..


Μπορώ να κάνω μια πρόβλεψη. Στην αρχή θυμός, δεν θα σκεφτεί τίποτα άλλο εκτός από το πόσο κακιά είμαι που μίλησα. Μετά θα γυρίσει σαν βρεγμένη γάτα, δεν θα πει συγγνώμη κι ούτε την χρειάζομαι αλλά το επόμενο διάστημα θα ναι χαλί για να πατάω. Μέχρι την επόμενη μαλακία. Αλλά εγώ δεν έχω άλλη υπομονή. Ούτε αντοχή. Μου τέλειωσαν και τα δύο.

----------


## elisabet

Και ξέρω πως στεναχωρέθηκε. Και δεν το θέλω αυτό. Παρόλο που ξέρω πως έπρεπε να πω αυτά που είπα, υπάρχει και μια φωνούλα μέσα μου που λεει...μωρε δεν το άφηνες να περάσει, σε λίγο θα το χες ξεχάσει, γιατί έπρεπε να το προκαλέσεις τώρα αυτό;

----------


## george1520

> Και ξέρω πως στεναχωρέθηκε. Και δεν το θέλω αυτό. Παρόλο που ξέρω πως έπρεπε να πω αυτά που είπα, υπάρχει και μια φωνούλα μέσα μου που λεει...μωρε δεν το άφηνες να περάσει, σε λίγο θα το χες ξεχάσει, γιατί έπρεπε να το προκαλέσεις τώρα αυτό;


Κάποιες φορές για να βελτιώσουμε μια σχέση θα πρέπει να μιλήσουμε... Λες αυτά που έχεις μέσα σου.. Είσαι ξεκάθαρος απέναντι στον άλλον.. Το να τα κρατάμε κακό σε εμάς κάνουμε..

----------


## Macgyver

> Δεν ξέρω αν καταφέρω να φτάσω εκεί ακριβώς που θέλω. Ξέρω ότι είμαι καλύτερα. Ξέρω τι είναι κατάθλιψη.. Τι "ζημιές" κάνει οπότε κάθε φορά που πέφτω ξέρω πως να αντιδρασω...



Τζωρτζ , δεν εχει σημασια ποσες φορες θα ' πεσεις ' , σημασια εχει παντα να σηκωνεσαι και να σκεφτεσαι , ' την αλλη φορα θα το πετυχω' ...... φυσικα δεν θαναι η τελευταια φορα που θα πεσεις , θαναι κι αλλες , αλλα εκει φαινεται ο μαχητης , δεν παυει να πεφτει και φυσικα να σηκωνεται ......... νομιζω οτι ανηκεις σε αυτους ......... δυο επιλογες υπαρχουν σαυτην την ασθενεια , η μαχεσαι , η παραιτεισαι ....... δεν σε βλεπω καθλου προθυμο να παραιτηθεις ....... επι κτθλψεως , επινα , ολο ηθελα να το κοψω , δεν τα καταφερα ουτε με την 10η προσπαθεια , ουτε με την 110η , δεν απογοητευομουν ομως , καποια στιγμη τα καταφερα ........ ετσι ειναι και με την κτθλψη .... και με ολα τα πραματα στην ζωη ...... ο μαχητης / επιμενων , παντα νικα στο τελος ..... λενε οι τυχη βοηθαει τους τολμηρους , εδω υπαρχει καποια παρανοηση , η τυχη βοηθαει αυτους που κανουν τα σχεδια τους με συνεση και τα εφαρμοζουν με τολμη ............

----------


## Macgyver

> Μόνο η μοναξιά δεν είναι μόνη..
> Κάνει παρέα με όλους μας....


Ναι Αντα , αλλο ομως η μοναξια , αλλο η μοναχικοτητα ......... το να εισαι μοναχικος δεν ειναι ενδειξη ελλειψης ψυχικης υγειας , τα να αισθανεσαι μοναξια , ειναι ....... αλλα ανθρωπινα ειναι τα συναισθηματα αυτα ....... καποια στιγμη το αντιλαμβανεσαι , αν δεν τοχεις αντιληφθει ηδη ....... που μαλλον τοχεις , αν κρινω απο το ποστ σου #18222.....

----------


## Macgyver

> Οι άνθρωποι πληγώνουν...Συχνά... Σχεδόν πάντα. Χωρίς καν να τους περάσει από το μυαλό ότι μπορεί να περνάς δύσκολα αυτό τον καιρό. Χωρίς να υπολογίζουν ότι υπάρχουν και αλλού προβλήματα σαν τα δικά τους και ακόμα μεγαλύτερα. 
> Πας σούπερ μάρκετ με το παιδί σου και σου λένε "μαζέψτε το λίγο" χωρίς να σκεφτούν ότι αυτό το παιδί μπορεί να έχει κάποια ιδιαιτεροτητα, ..



Αντα μου , δεν σκεφτονται ετσι οι ανθρωποι, τον εαυτο μας σκεφτομαστε ολοι, και κρινουμε εξ ιδιων παντα ......λιγοι θα προσπαθησουν να μπουν στην θεση του αλλου ...... κα αυτοι οι λιγοι ειναι αυτοι πουχουν περασει μεγαλες δυσκολιες στην ζωη τους , μονο οι δυσκολιες δινουν πολυτιμα μαθηματα ζωης ........ εν καιρω ειρηνης , τιποτα δεν μαθαινεις .......

ειμαι ευγνωμων που ημουν καμμια 15αρια χρ. στο κρεβατι , επι κτθλψεως , σε αυτα τα 15 χρονια , αντε να βγηκα 4 φορες για καφε με καποιον , εβγαινα μονο για σμαρκετ , μονος φυσικα , εχω να μπω στην θαλασσα που λατρευω απο το 2002 , περασα δυσκολα λοιπον , αλλα βγηκα ωφελημενος , πιο δυνατος και σαφως πιο ωριμος ...... εκτιμω και την μικρη βολτιτσα πλεον , που ουτε αυτην μπορουσα να κανω ........και μικροπραγματα που πριν τα θεωρουσα δεδομενα .......

----------


## Macgyver

Να κανω και μια αναφορα στα ' περιφημα ' αντικαταθλιπτικα , η και ηρεμηστικα , τωρα που τακοψα , ειμαι εις θεση να δω την διαφορα .......... λοιποοον , αυτα τα χαπια , ιδιως ταντικ/κα , οχι οτι τα ηρεμηστικα εξαιρουνται , σου αφαιρουν , ας μου επιτραπει η εκφραση , το δυσαρεστο αισθημα του πονου, του ψυχικου , ελα ομως που δεν περιοριζονται εκει , σου ' ισοπεδωνουν' ολα τα συναισθηματα , και τα θετικα μαζι ....... οταν επαιρνα και απ τα δυο ειδων χαπια , δεν μπορουσα να αισθανθω αγαπη , συγκινηση , ουτε καν για τα τρια μου ανηψια .....ολο τα κατηγορουσα , γιατι ηταν σκυθρωπα οταν ερχοντουσαν εδω , που να φανταστω οτι εγω ημουν η αιτια ( η απλα εγω ταβλεπα ετσι ) , τωρα το καταλαβαινω που συνηλθα .... ...... τωρα που τακοψα , βλεπω μια ταινια , και συγκινουμαι, δακρυζω και ισως και να κλαψω ........ αγνωστο συναισθημα για τα προηγουμενα χρονια .... μα οι αντρες κλαινε , ιδιως στην ηλικια μου ? και βεβαια κλαινε , οχι επειδη τους παρατησε η κοπελα τους ( μπροστα της ειναι ' ασχημο ' να κλαις , απο πισω εχω κλαψει πολυ για κοπελα , και της τοχω εκ των υστερων , ειναι οκ. ) , υπαρχει αξιοπρεπεια και εγωισμος , ενα αρνητικο συναισθημα , που ατυχως εχουμε ολοι μας , σε διαφορετικο βαθμο ο καθεις ...........

----------


## Macgyver

> Ένα πουλί που κάθεται σε ένα δέντρο, ποτέ δεν φοβάται ότι το κλαδί θα σπάσει....
> 
> διότι η εμπιστοσύνη του δεν βρίσκεται στο κλαδί, αλλά στα φτερά του!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Πολυ καλη παρομοιωση !!!!

----------


## Macgyver

θελω επισης ναναφερθω σενα θεμα , που ειναι ιδιον των μεγαλυτερων ανθρωπων , ηλικιακα , αν δεν εισαι ' χαζο παιδι, χαρα γεματο ' εχω εναν φιλο ετσι, που τον ζηλευω τροπον τινα , τι παθαινουμε ? σκεφτομαστε παλιες εποχες , οχι οτι αναπολουμε την νιοτη μας , εποχες του παρελθοντος , που δεν τις εχουμε ζησει ..... γιατι οχι του μελλοντος ? μα το μελλον ειναι αγνωστο , ισως το φοβομαστε η απλα δεν το γνωριζουμε ..... σημειωση γραφοντος , ο φοβος του αγνωστου , πχ. του θανατου η του σκοτους , ειναι ενας φοβος που ειναι βαθια ριζωμενος στον ανθρωπο, απο αρχαιοτατων χρονων , πολυυυ πριν του Αρχαιους Ελληνες , ισως και εκατομμυρια χρονια πριν, με το που εμφανιστηκε ο ανθρωπος ........ ο φοβος αυτος , εχει τις ριζες του στην εποχη που ο φωτισμος το βραδυ δεν υπηρχε , οποτε υπηρχε μονο η σεληνη σαν φυσικος φωτισμος , και τις νυχτες χωρις φεγγαρι, οι επιθεσεις αρπακτικων στον ανθρωπο ηταν τριπλασιες απο τις νυχτες με φεγγαρι ....... οποτε φοβομασταν , και δικαιως το σκοτος , το αγνωστο , αφου δεν ξεραμε τι υπαρχει μες το σκοτος , ενα λιονταρι ισως ? πολυ πιθανον , και δεν υπηρχαν τοτε πολεις , αφου την εποχη του Χριστου, αντε να υπηρχαν 60-80 εκατομμ. ανθρωποι στον πλανητη , μολις το 1800 γιναμε 1 δις ( 7,5 δις σμρα ) ...
αλλα αν μπορουσα να παω στο 1900 , που ονειρευομαι , εχω δει και βλεπω πολλες φωτο , και γινοταν αυτη η πραματικοτητα μου , δεν θα μου φαινοταν τοσο ωραια , μαλλον απογοητευτικη , θαθελα να παω πιο πισω , και μετα κι αλλο πισω ....... και ολα αυτο γιατι ? γιατι η ζωη, ειναι λιγο απογοητευτικη , για ολους τους ανθρωπους ( οχι τα ' χαζα παιδια , χαρα γεματα ' , οπως ο 51 ετων φιλος μου ο Χρηστος , του εκοψαν το ρευμα εδω κι ενα χρονο, ουτε στεναχωρηθηκε ( γενικως δεν στεναχωριεται με τιποτα ) , τιποτα δεν τρεχει, εβαλε μπαταριες ( ! ) να φωτιζουν το σπιτι του , μια γεννητρια αναβει μια ωρα το πρωι, μια ωρα ταπογευμα , για υποτυπωδη θερμανση , και ολα καλα , και εχει και γυναικα -παιδια !!! ) .... δεν το αντιλαμβανεσαι οσο εισαι νεος , αλλα θα με θυμηθητε οταν μεγαλωσετε ..... μεχρι κι ο ιδιαιτερα ' πετυχημενος ' πατερας μου το σκεφτεται αυτο ...... ειναι η φυση του ανθρωπου να βλεπει την ζωη λιγο απογοητευτικη , ισως και ναναι ετσι .............................................

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ελαβα το τελευταιο καιρο πολα μυνηματα απ το θεο για αυτο το θεμα και δε προκειται να ξαναπεσω στην ιδια παγιδα αν αυτο νομιζεις γιατι ο θεος μου εδειξε τι βρισκοταν πισω απο οτι εβλεπα. εσυ φυσικα δε το καταλαβαινεις και θα συνεχιζεις το βιολι σου απ αοριστον η εποχη των κοροιδων τελειωσε προ πολου οπως ειχα πει μπαινουμε στην εποχη των θεων σε λιγο.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Ναι Αντα , αλλο ομως η μοναξια , αλλο η μοναχικοτητα ......... το να εισαι μοναχικος δεν ειναι ενδειξη ελλειψης ψυχικης υγειας , τα να αισθανεσαι μοναξια , ειναι ....... αλλα ανθρωπινα ειναι τα συναισθηματα αυτα ....... καποια στιγμη το αντιλαμβανεσαι , αν δεν τοχεις αντιληφθει ηδη ....... που μαλλον τοχεις , αν κρινω απο το ποστ σου #18222.....


Καλημέρα 
Το έχω αντιληφθεί, αποδεχτεί και συνηθίσει..

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Αντα μου , δεν σκεφτονται ετσι οι ανθρωποι, τον εαυτο μας σκεφτομαστε ολοι, και κρινουμε εξ ιδιων παντα ......λιγοι θα προσπαθησουν να μπουν στην θεση του αλλου ...... κα αυτοι οι λιγοι ειναι αυτοι πουχουν περασει μεγαλες δυσκολιες στην ζωη τους , μονο οι δυσκολιες δινουν πολυτιμα μαθηματα ζωης ........ εν καιρω ειρηνης , τιποτα δεν μαθαινεις .......
> 
> ειμαι ευγνωμων που ημουν καμμια 15αρια χρ. στο κρεβατι , επι κτθλψεως , σε αυτα τα 15 χρονια , αντε να βγηκα 4 φορες για καφε με καποιον , εβγαινα μονο για σμαρκετ , μονος φυσικα , εχω να μπω στην θαλασσα που λατρευω απο το 2002 , περασα δυσκολα λοιπον , αλλα βγηκα ωφελημενος , πιο δυνατος και σαφως πιο ωριμος ...... εκτιμω και την μικρη βολτιτσα πλεον , που ουτε αυτην μπορουσα να κανω ........και μικροπραγματα που πριν τα θεωρουσα δεδομενα .......


Έχεις δίκιο. Δεν σκέφτονται έτσι. Και όπως είπα δεν είναι αναγκασμένοι.
Απλά η κατάθλιψη αλλάζει την καθημερινότητα μας και ειδικά τον τρόπο σκέψης. Έχουμε την "απαίτηση" να μην είναι οι γύρω μας τόσο "αποτομοι". Επειδή εμείς την "κουβαλάμε" νομίζουμε ότι μας φαίνεται κιόλας.

Κάποτε ο ψυχοθεραπευτης μου μετά από 1 χρόνο που πήγαινα, (ο τρίτος που άλλαζα αφού άλλοι 2 πριν από αυτόν μου είχαν πει αποκλείεται να έχεις κατάθλιψη) μου είπε :που ηθελες να σε καταλάβουν; έχεις δει τον εαυτό σου; έχεις την χαμογελαστή κατάθλιψη.
Ε και περιμένουμε να το καταλάβουν στο δρόμο.. Όπως είπες δεν σκέφτονται οι άνθρωποι έτσι...

----------


## Κύκνος

> Ένα πουλί που κάθεται σε ένα δέντρο, ποτέ δεν φοβάται ότι το κλαδί θα σπάσει....
> 
> διότι η εμπιστοσύνη του δεν βρίσκεται στο κλαδί, αλλά στα φτερά του!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Πίστεψε στον εαυτό σου!!!


Καλημέρα Άντα, όχι δεν έχω ακόμα την δύναμη και σήμερα ξύπνησα αναστατωμένη αλλά μόλις νιώσω λίγο καλύτερα, θα το παλέψω απλώς δεν μπορώ αυτή τη στιγμή, με τάραξαν πολύ τα όσα θυμήθηκα και θέλω λίγο χρόνο να επανέλθω...

----------


## Κύκνος

> Ένα πουλί που κάθεται σε ένα δέντρο, ποτέ δεν φοβάται ότι το κλαδί θα σπάσει....
> 
> διότι η εμπιστοσύνη του δεν βρίσκεται στο κλαδί, αλλά στα φτερά του!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Πίστεψε στον εαυτό σου!!!


Σκέφτηκα κάτι τώρα λόγω αυτού που έγραψες με το πουλί και την εμπιστοσύνη στα φτερά του, ένα τραγούδι, αυτό:




Σε κάποιο στίχο λέει:
"Κάποια στιγμή θ' αποκτήσουμε φτερά
για να πετάμε, να πετάμε, να πετάμε..."

Μου δίνει λίγο κουράγιο...

----------


## george1520

> Τζωρτζ , δεν εχει σημασια ποσες φορες θα ' πεσεις ' , σημασια εχει παντα να σηκωνεσαι και να σκεφτεσαι , ' την αλλη φορα θα το πετυχω' ...... φυσικα δεν θαναι η τελευταια φορα που θα πεσεις , θαναι κι αλλες , αλλα εκει φαινεται ο μαχητης , δεν παυει να πεφτει και φυσικα να σηκωνεται ......... νομιζω οτι ανηκεις σε αυτους ......... δυο επιλογες υπαρχουν σαυτην την ασθενεια , η μαχεσαι , η παραιτεισαι ....... δεν σε βλεπω καθλου προθυμο να παραιτηθεις ....... επι κτθλψεως , επινα , ολο ηθελα να το κοψω , δεν τα καταφερα ουτε με την 10η προσπαθεια , ουτε με την 110η , δεν απογοητευομουν ομως , καποια στιγμη τα καταφερα ........ ετσι ειναι και με την κτθλψη .... και με ολα τα πραματα στην ζωη ...... ο μαχητης / επιμενων , παντα νικα στο τελος ..... λενε οι τυχη βοηθαει τους τολμηρους , εδω υπαρχει καποια παρανοηση , η τυχη βοηθαει αυτους που κανουν τα σχεδια τους με συνεση και τα εφαρμοζουν με τολμη ............


Κατάφερα να είμαι ζωντανός και με τα λογικά μου γιατί κάθε φορά που έπεφτα σηκωνομουν. Πείσμωνα και προχωρούσα. Αυτό κάνω και με την κατάθλιψη. Είμαι σε ένα πολύ καλό σημείο αφού έχω ξεπεράσει αρκετά "θεματα" της.. Κάποιες φορές πέφτω και χρειάζομαι περισσότερο χρόνο από συνήθως για να συνέλθω. Αλλά πάντα ξέρω τι θέλω και επιμένω.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Σκέφτηκα κάτι τώρα λόγω αυτού που έγραψες με το πουλί και την εμπιστοσύνη στα φτερά του, ένα τραγούδι, αυτό:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Σε κάποιο στίχο λέει:
> "Κάποια στιγμή θ' αποκτήσουμε φτερά
> για να πετάμε, να πετάμε, να πετάμε..."
> 
> Μου δίνει λίγο κουράγιο...


Καλημέρα 
Αυτά που σου δίνουν κουράγιο.. Να τα ακούς πιο συχνά.

----------


## Κύκνος

> Καλημέρα 
> Αυτά που σου δίνουν κουράγιο.. Να τα ακούς πιο συχνά.


Αυτό κάνω... Σ' ευχαριστώ και πάλι, είσαι πολύ καλή! ♥

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Αυτό κάνω... Σ' ευχαριστώ και πάλι, είσαι πολύ καλή! ♥


Αφού έχω κάνει τόσο ευτυχισμένη ζωή πως να μην είμαι καλή; (πλάκα κάνω)

Θα περιμένω το γράμμα σου!

----------


## Navi

> Τζωρτζ , δεν εχει σημασια ποσες φορες θα ' πεσεις ' , σημασια εχει παντα να σηκωνεσαι και να σκεφτεσαι , ' την αλλη φορα θα το πετυχω' ...... φυσικα δεν θαναι η τελευταια φορα που θα πεσεις , θαναι κι αλλες , αλλα εκει φαινεται ο μαχητης , δεν παυει να πεφτει και φυσικα να σηκωνεται ......... νομιζω οτι ανηκεις σε αυτους ......... δυο επιλογες υπαρχουν σαυτην την ασθενεια , η μαχεσαι , η παραιτεισαι ....... δεν σε βλεπω καθλου προθυμο να παραιτηθεις ....... επι κτθλψεως , επινα , ολο ηθελα να το κοψω , δεν τα καταφερα ουτε με την 10η προσπαθεια , ουτε με την 110η , δεν απογοητευομουν ομως , καποια στιγμη τα καταφερα ........ ετσι ειναι και με την κτθλψη .... και με ολα τα πραματα στην ζωη ...... ο μαχητης / επιμενων , παντα νικα στο τελος ..... λενε οι τυχη βοηθαει τους τολμηρους , εδω υπαρχει καποια παρανοηση , η τυχη βοηθαει αυτους που κανουν τα σχεδια τους με συνεση και τα εφαρμοζουν με τολμη ............





> Κατάφερα να είμαι ζωντανός και με τα λογικά μου γιατί κάθε φορά που έπεφτα σηκωνομουν. Πείσμωνα και προχωρούσα. Αυτό κάνω και με την κατάθλιψη. Είμαι σε ένα πολύ καλό σημείο αφού έχω ξεπεράσει αρκετά "θεματα" της.. Κάποιες φορές πέφτω και χρειάζομαι περισσότερο χρόνο από συνήθως για να συνέλθω. Αλλά πάντα ξέρω τι θέλω και επιμένω.


keep on going
χαίρομαι που ακόμα μια φορά βλέπω αυτά που σκέφτομαι να τα γράφουν κι άλλοι..
τελικά είμαστε πολλοί αλλά είμαστε σκόρπιοι..
μπράβο ρε σεις
χαίρομαι που βρήκα αυτό το φορουμ και διαβάζω αυτά που γράφετε.

----------


## george1520

> keep on going
> χαίρομαι που ακόμα μια φορά βλέπω αυτά που σκέφτομαι να τα γράφουν κι άλλοι..
> τελικά είμαστε πολλοί αλλά είμαστε σκόρπιοι..
> μπράβο ρε σεις
> χαίρομαι που βρήκα αυτό το φορουμ και διαβάζω αυτά που γράφετε.


Εγώ θέλω όταν φυγω από το φόρουμ να έχω αφήσει κάτι πίσω.. Να έχω αλλάξει τον τρόπο που σκέφτεται για την ζωή εεεστω και ένα άτομο..

----------


## Navi

> Εγώ θέλω όταν φυγω από το φόρουμ να έχω αφήσει κάτι πίσω.. Να έχω αλλάξει τον τρόπο που σκέφτεται για την ζωή εεεστω και ένα άτομο..


ο άνθρωπος αποτελείται απο αρχές και συμπεριφορές,
η συμπεριφορά αφορά το επίκτητο, οι αρχές το κληρονομικό,
μπορούμε να πετύχουμε διαφοροποίηση ως προς το πρώτο , αλλά όχι ως προς το δεύτερο

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εμεινα καταπληκτος απο οσα ειδα το τελευταιο καιρο

----------


## george1520

Δεν ξέρω σε ποια ενότητα έπρεπε να το γράψω.. Εδώ γύρω δεν υπάρχει κάποιος ο οποίος μπορεί να καταλάβει αυτό που νιώθω.. Οπότε προτιμαω αυτά τα θέματα να μην τα συζητάω με κανένα.
Διαβάζω, βλέπω όλο αυτό το κακό που συμβαίνει στην Αυστραλία και σκέφτομαι όλα αυτά τα ζώα.. Που κάηκαν, που καίγονται, που έτρεχαν να σωθούν αλλα δεν ήξεραν από ποια κατεύθυνση να πάνε. Νιώθω ένα βάρος στο στήθος μου. Θα μου πείτε είναι και τα δεντρα. Ο ένας άνθρωπος που πέθανε (δεν ξέρω αν έχει κι άλλους νεκρούς).. Ναι συμφωνώ.. Αλλά εγώ στεναχωριέμαι περισσότερο για τα ζώα.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Δεν ξέρω σε ποια ενότητα έπρεπε να το γράψω.. Εδώ γύρω δεν υπάρχει κάποιος ο οποίος μπορεί να καταλάβει αυτό που νιώθω.. Οπότε προτιμαω αυτά τα θέματα να μην τα συζητάω με κανένα.
> Διαβάζω, βλέπω όλο αυτό το κακό που συμβαίνει στην Αυστραλία και σκέφτομαι όλα αυτά τα ζώα.. Που κάηκαν, που καίγονται, που έτρεχαν να σωθούν αλλα δεν ήξεραν από ποια κατεύθυνση να πάνε. Νιώθω ένα βάρος στο στήθος μου. Θα μου πείτε είναι και τα δεντρα. Ο ένας άνθρωπος που πέθανε (δεν ξέρω αν έχει κι άλλους νεκρούς).. Ναι συμφωνώ.. Αλλά εγώ στεναχωριέμαι περισσότερο για τα ζώα.


Όποιος γνωρίζει καλά τους ανθρώπους, αγαπάει πιο πολύ τα ζώα...

----------


## elisabet

> Δεν ξέρω σε ποια ενότητα έπρεπε να το γράψω.. Εδώ γύρω δεν υπάρχει κάποιος ο οποίος μπορεί να καταλάβει αυτό που νιώθω.. Οπότε προτιμαω αυτά τα θέματα να μην τα συζητάω με κανένα.
> Διαβάζω, βλέπω όλο αυτό το κακό που συμβαίνει στην Αυστραλία και σκέφτομαι όλα αυτά τα ζώα.. Που κάηκαν, που καίγονται, που έτρεχαν να σωθούν αλλα δεν ήξεραν από ποια κατεύθυνση να πάνε. Νιώθω ένα βάρος στο στήθος μου. Θα μου πείτε είναι και τα δεντρα. Ο ένας άνθρωπος που πέθανε (δεν ξέρω αν έχει κι άλλους νεκρούς).. Ναι συμφωνώ.. Αλλά εγώ στεναχωριέμαι περισσότερο για τα ζώα.


¨Εχουν φτάσει στους 24 οι νεκροί απτις φωτιές στην Αυστραλία δυστυχώς.

Παρόλα αυτά καταλαβαίνω αυτό που λες για τα ζώα. Έχω καταλήξει ότι ενδόμυχα όταν γίνεται μια φυσική καταστροφή θεωρούμε στο μυαλό μας ένοχο το ανθρώπινο γένος γιαυτήν και γιαυτό ο θάνατος των ζώων μας φαίνεται πιο άδικος. Γιατί εκείνα δεν έφταιξαν πραγματικά σε τίποτα.

----------


## george1520

Στους 24; Στον κόσμο μου είμαι τότε. Αλλά και πάλι.. Αυτά σκέφτομαι περισσότερο..

----------


## elisabet

> Στους 24; Στον κόσμο μου είμαι τότε. Αλλά και πάλι.. Αυτά σκέφτομαι περισσότερο..


500 εκατομμύρια νεκρά ζώα!!! Πώς να μην τα σκεφτείς;

----------


## george1520

> 500 εκατομμύρια νεκρά ζώα!!! Πώς να μην τα σκεφτείς;


Γιατί μου είπες αριθμό;;; ουφφφφφφφ...

----------


## Κύκνος

> ¨Εχουν φτάσει στους 24 οι νεκροί απτις φωτιές στην Αυστραλία δυστυχώς.
> 
> Παρόλα αυτά καταλαβαίνω αυτό που λες για τα ζώα. Έχω καταλήξει ότι ενδόμυχα όταν γίνεται μια φυσική καταστροφή θεωρούμε στο μυαλό μας ένοχο το ανθρώπινο γένος γιαυτήν και γιαυτό ο θάνατος των ζώων μας φαίνεται πιο άδικος. Γιατί εκείνα δεν έφταιξαν πραγματικά σε τίποτα.


Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο Ελισάβετ κι εσύ Γιώργο δικαιολογημένα σκέφτεσαι τα ζώα γιατί εμείς είμαστε υπεύθυνοι για τέτοια συμβάντα είτε σκόπιμα είτε από (εγκληματική) αμέλεια... Κι εγώ για την Αυστραλία διάβαζα νωρίτερα και συμπάσχω μ' εσάς...

----------


## Αλεξία10

Όχι απλά είναι υπεύθυνος αλλά ο άνθρωπος είναι το μεγαλύτερο κτήνος πάνω στη γη....Ψυχοπλακωθηκα πάλι...

----------


## eleniz

Είμαστε το χειρότερο είδος πάνω στη γη, χωρίς αμφιβολία. Αλλά καμία φορά μέσα από τέτοιες καταστροφές όπως αυτή, βλέπεις πως υπάρχουν άνθρωποι με μεγάλη καρδιά, πυροσβέστες, διασώστες, οι άνθρωποι που περιθάλπουν τα ζώα με εγκαύματα.

----------


## george1520

Νομίζουμε πως ο κόσμος μας ανήκει και δεν σεβόμαστε τίποτα..

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

μην υποστηριζετε τις μεγαλες αλυσιδες καταστηματων αν δε σας παρεχουν τις υπηρεσιες που θελετε υπαρχουν μια ντουζινα μαγαζια για να διαλεξετε σε αντιθετη περιπτωση ειναι σα να συμφωνειτε με αυτη τη τακτικη αυτη τη συμπεριφορα εισεπραξα αυτη επιστρεφω

καταρχην απο τα σημεια που περναγα 500 φορες παρατηρουσα οτι καπιοι εξυπνοι εβαλαν στα ραφια οτι χειροτερο βρηκαν γιατι νομιζαν οτι θα το αγορασω τη πρωτη φορα το εκανα δευτερη δε θα υπαρξει ομως ετσι την εχω δει τουριστας θα κοιταω και δε θα παιρνω τιποτα

----------


## Ορέστης

Εφαγα λιγο αβοκαντο. Ολα καλα. Πηγα για μπανιο. Ειχε σκεπασει η μανα μου το υπολοιπο με μια χαρτοπετσετα. Μολις το εφαγα αισθανθηκα ζαλαδα και συγχιση. Σα να μουδιασε το μυαλο μου. Και μπερδευα τα λογια μου. Μπορει αυτο να ειναι αυθυποβολη ή μου βαζουν κατι στο φαι;

----------


## george1520

> Εφαγα λιγο αβοκαντο. Ολα καλα. Πηγα για μπανιο. Ειχε σκεπασει η μανα μου το υπολοιπο με μια χαρτοπετσετα. Μολις το εφαγα αισθανθηκα ζαλαδα και συγχιση. Σα να μουδιασε το μυαλο μου. Και μπερδευα τα λογια μου. Μπορει αυτο να ειναι αυθυποβολη ή μου βαζουν κατι στο φαι;


Ορέστη σκέφτεσαι να επισκεφτείς κάποιον ειδικό; ψυχολόγο ή ψυχιατρο; ίσως δεις διαφορα σε πολλά στην ζωή σου

----------


## Αλεξία10

Όσο ψύχραιμος και να είσαι πάντα μα ΠΆΝΤΑ έρχεται η στιγμή που θες να τα σπάσεις όλα...

----------


## george1520

> Όσο ψύχραιμος και να είσαι πάντα μα ΠΆΝΤΑ έρχεται η στιγμή που θες να τα σπάσεις όλα...


Σπαστά... Κάποτε χρειάζεται

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Σπαστά... Κάποτε χρειάζεται


Και σήμερα χρειαζόταν.. Τα έσπασα.. Και είμαι καλά...

----------


## george1520

> Και σήμερα χρειαζόταν.. Τα έσπασα.. Και είμαι καλά...


Έλα σπάσε και εδώ τίποτα. Αν μπορείς και να πετάς και σε κεφάλια πράγματα.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Έλα σπάσε και εδώ τίποτα. Αν μπορείς και να πετάς και σε κεφάλια πράγματα.


Έτσι όπως είμαι τώρα μπορώ μια χαρά.. Και χωρίς τύψεις.. Σήμερα κατάλαβα πόσο απολαυστικό είναι να σπας..

----------


## george1520

> Έτσι όπως είμαι τώρα μπορώ μια χαρά.. Και χωρίς τύψεις.. Σήμερα κατάλαβα πόσο απολαυστικό είναι να σπας..


Τι έγινε και νευρίασες τόσο;

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Τι έγινε και νευρίασες τόσο;


Κάποια πράγματα δεν αντέχονται. Είπαμε υπομονή και σιωπή αλλά μέχρι ένα σημείο.. 
Τώρα είμαι για ζεϊμπέκικο πάνω στα σπασμένα.. Όλα καλά...

----------


## george1520

Αν θες να το συζητήσεις για να νιώσεις καλυτερα.. Πες τα

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Αν θες να το συζητήσεις για να νιώσεις καλυτερα.. Πες τα


Ειμαι καλά.. 

Ευχαριστώ..

----------


## ioannis2

> Δυστυχως δεν πηγα σε ψυχολογο , λαθος μου ηταν που πηγα σε ψυχιατρο , Τζωρτζ ........ πιστευω οτι θα τα καταφερεις αυτα που στοχευεις , δεν ξερω σε ποιον βαθμο, κρινοντας παντα απ την θετικοτητα σου ...... μα ολη η ζωη ειναι μια μαχη .....





> Καλημέρα φίλε μου. Εμένα η ψυχολόγος με βοήθησε πάρα πολύ.. Δεν θέλω απλά να φύγω από την κατάθλιψη και να συνεχίσω να είμαι ο άνθρωπος που ήμουν πριν από αυτήν. Θέλω να βγω από αυτή αλλά να γίνω αυτός που θα γινόμουν πριν ζήσω κάποιες καταστάσεις.. Θέλω να τα βγάλω από μέσα μου για να μπορώ να ζήσω ελεύθερος χωρίς να έχω κάτι μέσα μου να με τρώει. Είδα αλλαγή σε μένα όταν είπα ότι φίλε έχεις κατάθλιψη. Οταν ένα πρόβλημα γίνει συνειδητό τότε μπορείς και να το αντιμετωπίσεις.. Είμαι 28 χρόνων.. Χρειάζεται το πεισμα, χρειαζεται η υπομονή, χρειάζεται ο χρόνος. Δεν ξέρω αν θα καταφέρω ποτέ να γίνω τελείως καλά αλλά κάθε μέρα δίνω μία μάχη. Με μένα, με τους ανθρώπους, με την ζωή, με την τύχη κτλ.


Κι εγώ πήγα σε ψυχολόγο, μάλλον εξαντλησα όλα όσα μπορούσα να πάρω απο την ψυχολογία. Το πρόβλημα είναι να κατορθώσω να τα εφαρμοσω στην πράξη. Ελάχιστα πραγματα μπόρεσα να αλλάξω στη ζωή μου, κυρίως απο πλευρας σκέψης και συμπεριφοράς. Αμα το κακό έχει ριζώσει μέσα σου, μάλλον το έχουν ριζώσει μέσα σου, είναι σχεδόν ακατόρθωτο να γίνεις αυτός ο λειτουργικός άνθρωπος που θα θελες να ήσουν. Έκτος κι αν εσείς που γράφετε εδώ μιλάτε για κάπως ελαφριές καταστάσεις, οποτε η ψυχολογία σας βοήθησε και είδατε σημαντική αλλαγή στη ζωή σας.

----------


## george1520

> Κι εγώ πήγα σε ψυχολόγο, μάλλον εξαντλησα όλα όσα μπορούσα να πάρω απο την ψυχολογία. Το πρόβλημα είναι να κατορθώσω να τα εφαρμοσω στην πράξη. Ελάχιστα πραγματα μπόρεσα να αλλάξω στη ζωή μου, κυρίως απο πλευρας σκέψης και συμπεριφοράς. Αμα το κακό έχει ριζώσει μέσα σου, μάλλον το έχουν ριζώσει μέσα σου, είναι σχεδόν ακατόρθωτο να γίνεις αυτός ο λειτουργικός άνθρωπος που θα θελες να ήσουν. Έκτος κι αν εσείς που γράφετε εδώ μιλάτε για κάπως ελαφριές καταστάσεις, οποτε η ψυχολογία σας βοήθησε και είδατε σημαντική αλλαγή στη ζωή σας.


Καλησπέρα φίλε μου. Εμένα η ζωή μου δεν ήταν απλή.. Ούτε εύκολη.. Οπότε όχι δεν μιλάω για ελαφριές καταστασεις.

----------


## Ορέστης

> Ορέστη σκέφτεσαι να επισκεφτείς κάποιον ειδικό; ψυχολόγο ή ψυχιατρο; ίσως δεις διαφορα σε πολλά στην ζωή σου


Σκεφτομαι οτι μου βαζουν ψυχοφαρμακα στο φαι.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Σκεφτομαι οτι μου βαζουν ψυχοφαρμακα στο φαι.


Πως θα σου βάλουν ψυχοφαρμακα στο φαΐ ; 
Δηλαδή εσύ έχεις δει κάτι και το λες αυτό;

----------


## ioannis2

Χτυπάει το κεφάλι μου ώρες ώρες απο απωθημενα, απο ανθρώπους που με ενόχλησαν ή με παραγνώρισαν ή με απέφευγαν. Τετοια άσχημα περιστατικά, που συνέβησαν ακόμα και δεκαετία συν εως παιδικής ηλικίας, έρχονται συχνα στο νου μου. Το τι ακριβώς συνέβη, το οτι δεν αντεδρασα, στο σήμερα ο νους να ξαναπλαθει αυτά τα περιστατικά, νεύρα και υπερένταση που σχεδόν διαπερνούν το σωμα μου, απωθημενα λόγω της μη αντίδρασης μου τοτε. Είναι αγιάτρευτη αυτή η κατάσταση. Και δυστυχώς σχεδόν καθημερινά προστίθενται κι αλλά έστω μικρότερης εμβέλειας. 

Έμεινα ουσιαστικά χωρις φιλιες χωρις να έχω βλάψει κανέναν απολύτως, και το λέω υπεύθυνα. Όλοι με οσους συσχετιζομουν παντα εμεναν γνωστοί. Οποτε αντιδρουσα - παρεξηγιομουν, κι όχι αβασιμα, έχανα τον αλλο, ψυχραινομασταν. Είναι δύσκολο ο άνθρωπος να ζήσει πραγματικα μόνος, θέλει έστω ελάχιστα ατομα για επικοινωνία και το αίσθημα του ανήκειν σε ενα κύκλο ανθρώπων ή κοινωνικό σύνολο.

----------


## george1520

> Χτυπάει το κεφάλι μου ώρες ώρες απο απωθημενα, απο ανθρώπους που με ενόχλησαν ή με παραγνώρισαν ή με απέφευγαν. Τετοια άσχημα περιστατικά, που συνέβησαν ακόμα και δεκαετία συν εως παιδικής ηλικίας, έρχονται συχνα στο νου μου. Το τι ακριβώς συνέβη, το οτι δεν αντεδρασα, στο σήμερα ο νους να ξαναπλαθει αυτά τα περιστατικά, νεύρα και υπερένταση που σχεδόν διαπερνούν το σωμα μου, απωθημενα λόγω της μη αντίδρασης μου τοτε. Είναι αγιάτρευτη αυτή η κατάσταση. Και δυστυχώς σχεδόν καθημερινά προστίθενται κι αλλά έστω μικρότερης εμβέλειας. 
> 
> Έμεινα ουσιαστικά χωρις φιλιες χωρις να έχω βλάψει κανέναν απολύτως, και το λέω υπεύθυνα. Όλοι με οσους συσχετιζομουν παντα εμεναν γνωστοί. Οποτε αντιδρουσα - παρεξηγιομουν, κι όχι αβασιμα, έχανα τον αλλο, ψυχραινομασταν. Είναι δύσκολο ο άνθρωπος να ζήσει πραγματικα μόνος, θέλει έστω ελάχιστα ατομα για επικοινωνία και το αίσθημα του ανήκειν σε ενα κύκλο ανθρώπων ή κοινωνικό σύνολο.


Φιλε πόσο χρονών είσαι αν επιτρέπεται? Από ποια πόλη είσαι;

----------


## Ορέστης

Μου αγορασε ο αδερφος μου ενα κουτι μελομακαρονα και κουραμπιεδες απ το Βενετη. Μου το ανακοινωσε χαρουμενος και εφυγε. Εφαγα δυο κουραμπιεδες και πεντε μελομακαρονα. Και ηθελα να ξεκινησω διαιτα...

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Μου αγορασε ο αδερφος μου ενα κουτι μελομακαρονα και κουραμπιεδες απ το Βενετη. Μου το ανακοινωσε χαρουμενος και εφυγε. Εφαγα δυο κουραμπιεδες και πεντε μελομακαρονα. Και ηθελα να ξεκινησω διαιτα...


Δεν πειράζει Ορέστη.. Αυτές τις γιορτές εγώ έφτιαξα κουραμπιέδες 3 φορές. Και τους τελείωσα και τις 3...κάνε δίαιτα από δω και πέρα.

----------


## Ορέστης

> Δεν πειράζει Ορέστη.. Αυτές τις γιορτές εγώ έφτιαξα κουραμπιέδες 3 φορές. Και τους τελείωσα και τις 3...κάνε δίαιτα από δω και πέρα.


Ολο ετσι λεω...

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Ολο ετσι λεω...


Βάλε στο κινητό σου την εφαρμογή για τις θερμίδες και όταν τις συμπληρώσεις θα σου έρθει ειδοποίηση. Και εκεί θα πεις τέρμα, φτάνει για σήμερα. Και έτσι θα μπεις στο πρόγραμμα σιγά σιγά.

----------


## Ορέστης

> Βάλε στο κινητό σου την εφαρμογή για τις θερμίδες και όταν τις συμπληρώσεις θα σου έρθει ειδοποίηση. Και εκεί θα πεις τέρμα, φτάνει για σήμερα. Και έτσι θα μπεις στο πρόγραμμα σιγά σιγά.


Εχω διατροφικη διαταραχη. Τρωω ψυχαναγκαστικα. Και μετα θυμωνω και τρωω απο νευρα.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Εχω διατροφικη διαταραχη. Τρωω ψυχαναγκαστικα. Και μετα θυμωνω και τρωω απο νευρα.


Αυτό στο έχει πει κάποιος ειδικός; 
(συγνώμη αλλά δεν έχω διαβάσει όλα τα ποστ σου)

----------


## Ορέστης

> Αυτό στο έχει πει κάποιος ειδικός; 
> (συγνώμη αλλά δεν έχω διαβάσει όλα τα ποστ σου)


Δε χρειαζεται να μου πει ειδικος τι αισθανομαι.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Δε χρειαζεται να μου πει ειδικος τι αισθανομαι.


Ορέστη, και εγώ αισθάνομαι αυτή τη στιγμή ότι οι τοίχοι με πλησιάζουν επικίνδυνα και το δωμάτιο μου μικραίνει και ότι θα πεθάνω. Αλλά μάλλον είναι ιδέα μου..

Πήγαινε σε έναν ειδικό για να ξέρεις σίγουρα πως να βοηθήσεις τον εαυτό σου..

----------


## Ορέστης

> Ορέστη, και εγώ αισθάνομαι αυτή τη στιγμή ότι οι τοίχοι με πλησιάζουν επικίνδυνα και το δωμάτιο μου μικραίνει και ότι θα πεθάνω. Αλλά μάλλον είναι ιδέα μου..
> 
> Πήγαινε σε έναν ειδικό για να ξέρεις σίγουρα πως να βοηθήσεις τον εαυτό σου..


Ειναι ιδεα σου οτι αισθανεσαι οτι πλησιαζουν οι τοιχοι; Τι αισθανεσαι πραγματικα;

----------


## Ορέστης

Η οικογενεια μου μαζι με δυο μπαρμπαδες μου, τον Σ. Κ. μαι τον Χ. Κ. συνωμοτησαν για να μου καταστρεψουν τη ζωη.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ολα αυτα που ζητε αυτη τη στιγμη δεν ειναι απολυτως τιποτα θα ερθει μια εποχη που οσοι θα σωθουν οι αλλοι θα τους χλευαζουν γιατι θα εχουν την ευλογια του Θεου αυτος που υπολογιζει την γνωμη των αλλων και κοιταει να γινει αρεστος δε προκειται να σωθει.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Ειναι ιδεα σου οτι αισθανεσαι οτι πλησιαζουν οι τοιχοι; Τι αισθανεσαι πραγματικα;


Ότι το δωμάτιο "στενεύει" και δεν μπορώ να πάρω ανάσα..
Και το θέμα ήταν σε σένα. Εγώ αυτό το είπα σαν παράδειγμα. Ότι αν δεν πας σε ειδικό δεν ξέρεις τι έχεις..

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

> Μου αγορασε ο αδερφος μου ενα κουτι μελομακαρονα και κουραμπιεδες απ το Βενετη. Μου το ανακοινωσε χαρουμενος και εφυγε. Εφαγα δυο κουραμπιεδες και πεντε μελομακαρονα. Και ηθελα να ξεκινησω διαιτα...


Ορέστη η διατροφική διαταραχή αντιμετωπίζεται με την βοήθεια ψυχολόγου και διατροφολόγου παράλληλα..
Στο έχω πει αρκετές φορές, στο έχω ρωτήσει δεν θυμάμαι να έχεις απαντήσει ποτέ αλλά γιατί δεν επισκέπτεσαι έναν ψυχολόγο; είμαι σίγουρη ότι θ σε βοηθήσει!

----------


## Macgyver

Καλυτερα να πηγαινετε σεναν ψυχολογο/ψυχοθεραπευτη , παρα σεναν ψυχιατρο, που θα σας πλακωσει στα παλιοχαπα , αυτο εχω να πω , κιοτωντας πισω το παρελθον μου , πηγα σε ψυχιατρο, και τα χαπια με αποκαναν .....αντε να βρεις τον ' καλο ' ομως .....

----------


## george1520

Απλα κοιμιζουν το πρόβλημα... Αν όμως χρειάζεται κάποιος και χάπια.. Δεν θα ήταν πρόβλημα.. Φτάνει να κάνει και ψυχοθεραπεία ταυτόχρονα..

Εισαι καλά φίλε μου;

----------


## Macgyver

Ναι, Τζωρτζ , καλα ειμαι, σευχαριστω που ρωτησες .....
εχεις δικιο για την ψυχοθεραπεια ταυτοχρονα .....

----------


## Ορέστης

> Ορέστη η διατροφική διαταραχή αντιμετωπίζεται με την βοήθεια ψυχολόγου και διατροφολόγου παράλληλα..
> Στο έχω πει αρκετές φορές, στο έχω ρωτήσει δεν θυμάμαι να έχεις απαντήσει ποτέ αλλά γιατί δεν επισκέπτεσαι έναν ψυχολόγο; είμαι σίγουρη ότι θ σε βοηθήσει!


Δε μπορω να τεκμηριωσω οσα κακα μου εκανε η οικογενεια μου. Πολλα τα εχω ξεχασει και μου ερχονται στο μυαλο οταν μου τα θυμιζει κατι. Με επεισαν οτι ειμαι τρελος ενω αυτοι ηταν οι τρελοι που με κακοποιουσαν. Η μανα μου μου ελεγε "ως ποτε θα σε κρυβουμε;" για να με κανει να θεωρω τον εαυτο μου ενοχο και να ντρεπομαι και ετσι να μην τους μαρτυραω. Ηξεραν επακριβως τι εκαναν.

----------


## Macgyver

Βλεπω κατι ελλην. ταινιες της δεκαετιας 60, και ακουω την 'βρισια ' ζωον , οι οποια εχει εκλειψει αφου σιγα σιγα συνειδητοποιουμε οτι εμεις οι ανθρωποι ειμαστε τα πραματικα ζωα , τα ζωα ειναι πολιτισμενα ...... ακομη και τα φιδια που μερικοι φοβουνται, δεν δαγκωνουν ' ετσι ' , μονο οταν ειναι σε αμυνα ........

----------


## Αλεξία10

Όσο μεγαλώνω, τόσο λιγότερους συμπαθώ...

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

> Δε μπορω να τεκμηριωσω οσα κακα μου εκανε η οικογενεια μου. Πολλα τα εχω ξεχασει και μου ερχονται στο μυαλο οταν μου τα θυμιζει κατι. Με επεισαν οτι ειμαι τρελος ενω αυτοι ηταν οι τρελοι που με κακοποιουσαν. Η μανα μου μου ελεγε "ως ποτε θα σε κρυβουμε;" για να με κανει να θεωρω τον εαυτο μου ενοχο και να ντρεπομαι και ετσι να μην τους μαρτυραω. Ηξεραν επακριβως τι εκαναν.


Μα δεν θα πας στον ψυχολόγο για να τεκμηριώσεις όσα κακά σου έκανε η οικογένεια σου.. Θα πας να μιλήσεις γαι τον ευατο σου, τις σκέψεις σου.. Θα μιλήσεις με έναν ειδικό, θα σε συμβουλέψει, θα σε βοηθήσει να καταλάβεις και να ανακαλύψεις πολλά που δεν μπορείς μόνος σου.. Πρέπει κάποια στιγμη να πάρεις την ευθύνη του εαυτού σου.. Πότε δεν είναι αργά, να το θυμάσαι..

----------


## george1520

> Μα δεν θα πας στον ψυχολόγο για να τεκμηριώσεις όσα κακά σου έκανε η οικογένεια σου.. Θα πας να μιλήσεις γαι τον ευατο σου, τις σκέψεις σου.. Θα μιλήσεις με έναν ειδικό, θα σε συμβουλέψει, θα σε βοηθήσει να καταλάβεις και να ανακαλύψεις πολλά που δεν μπορείς μόνος σου.. Πρέπει κάποια στιγμη να πάρεις την ευθύνη του εαυτού σου.. Πότε δεν είναι αργά, να το θυμάσαι..


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα.. Ο.κ.. Οι γονείς σου έκαναν ότι έκαναν. Εσύ τι έκανες για να σώσεις τον εαυτό σου; κάθεσαι εδώ και λες μου έκαναν αυτό κι αυτό.. Ξέρεις τι είναι χειρότερο; Το να μην κάνεις κάτι όταν πρέπει να κάνεις... Και εσύ δεν κάνεις τίποτα για να βοηθήσεις τον εαυτό σου

Και ξέρεις τι άλλο είδα. Ενω σου σχολίασε εδώ και σου είπε τους λόγους για να πας ψυχολόγο, δεν μπήκες καν στον κόπο να απαντήσεις (πρόβλημα σου ναι) αλλά μπηκες στο άλλο θέμα και έγραψες ότι νιώθεις άδειος. Πάντα όταν σε ένα θέμα σου ακουστεί η λέξη ψυχολόγος.. Δεν συζητάς, δεν σχολιάζεις καν.. Περνάς το μήνυμα πως δεν σε νοιάζει να κάνεις κάτι. Πως θεωρείς ότι η ζωή σου είναι αυτή και δεν θα αλλάξει. Και αφού αυτό πιστεύεις... Γιατί παραπονιεσαι;;

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ως τωρα εχω δει πασης φυσεως σοου μπορει να φανταστει καπιος που νομιζουν οτι με αυτο το τροπο θα με ψαρωσουν αλλα εγω οχι μονο δε θα σταματησω να μιλαω αλλα οσο περισσοτερο με προκαλουν τοσο περισσοτερα θα λεω και το μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι οταν τα νευρα τους θα γινουν αγνωριστα εντελως αν δεν εχουν γινει ειδη θα μετανιωνουν την ωρα και τη στιγμη που τα εβαλαν μαζι μου αφου καθε φορα που σκεφτονται μια φραση εγω σκεφτομαι χιλιες και οταν θα γινει η πραγματικη μεταβαση στην εποχη αυτη και ο κοσμος θα αρχισει να εξαγριωνετε θα φυγουν νυχτα απο κει και αυτο δε το λεω εγω αλλα οι πιστοι του θεου που εχουν προφητευσει το μελον τους

----------


## Ορέστης

> Συμφωνώ απόλυτα.. Ο.κ.. Οι γονείς σου έκαναν ότι έκαναν. Εσύ τι έκανες για να σώσεις τον εαυτό σου; κάθεσαι εδώ και λες μου έκαναν αυτό κι αυτό.. Ξέρεις τι είναι χειρότερο; Το να μην κάνεις κάτι όταν πρέπει να κάνεις... Και εσύ δεν κάνεις τίποτα για να βοηθήσεις τον εαυτό σου
> 
> Και ξέρεις τι άλλο είδα. Ενω σου σχολίασε εδώ και σου είπε τους λόγους για να πας ψυχολόγο, δεν μπήκες καν στον κόπο να απαντήσεις (πρόβλημα σου ναι) αλλά μπηκες στο άλλο θέμα και έγραψες ότι νιώθεις άδειος. Πάντα όταν σε ένα θέμα σου ακουστεί η λέξη ψυχολόγος.. Δεν συζητάς, δεν σχολιάζεις καν.. Περνάς το μήνυμα πως δεν σε νοιάζει να κάνεις κάτι. Πως θεωρείς ότι η ζωή σου είναι αυτή και δεν θα αλλάξει. Και αφού αυτό πιστεύεις... Γιατί παραπονιεσαι;;


Δεν παω σε ψυχολογο.

----------


## george1520

> Δεν παω σε ψυχολογο.


Και ο λόγος;

----------


## george1520

Εχει πανσέληνο.. Οι ερωτευμένοι και οι βρικόλακες μπορούν να βγουν έξω να το δουν.. Εγώ βγήκα

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

Εσυ δλδ τζορτζ η εισαι ερωτευμενος η βρικολακας η ερωτευμενος βρικολακας  :Smile: )))

----------


## george1520

> Εσυ δλδ τζορτζ η εισαι ερωτευμενος η βρικολακας η ερωτευμενος βρικολακας )))


Ερωτευμένος που βρικολακιασε

----------


## Αλεξία10

Και εγώ βγήκα  :Smile:

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

Καλα ερωτευμενε βρικολακιασμενε εγω παω να παρω τσιγαρα...

----------


## george1520

> Και εγώ βγήκα


Εσυ δεν είπες ότι δεν τα πας καλα με τον άντρα σου; οπότε παίζει το σενάριο του βρικόλακα;

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Εσυ δεν είπες ότι δεν τα πας καλα με τον άντρα σου; οπότε παίζει το σενάριο του βρικόλακα;


Εννοείται! Βρικόλακας σκέτο..

----------


## george1520

Αύριο θα έχει και έκλειψη..

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

> Αύριο θα έχει και έκλειψη..


Ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση  :Smile:

----------


## george1520

Μα γιαυτό είμαι εγώ εδώ.. Για να σας ενημερώνω..
Εσύ σε ποια κατηγορία ανήκεις;

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

Εγώ;; βρικόλακας!!!

----------


## george1520

Στην καλύτερη θέση είμαι εγώ...

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Αύριο θα έχει και έκλειψη..


Ποιος βγαίνει με την έκλειψη;

----------


## george1520

Πρώτα η Βίσση, μετά ο Σάκης και κλείνει το πρόγραμμα ο καρβέλας.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Πρώτα η Βίσση, μετά ο Σάκης και κλείνει το πρόγραμμα ο καρβέλας.


Άρα δεν είναι σειρά μας αύριο..

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

Απο το 1 ως το 10 ποσα λαδια να χανουμε;;;να μαζευτουμε για γκρουπ θεραπι;;;

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Απο το 1 ως το 10 ποσα λαδια να χανουμε;;;να μαζευτουμε για γκρουπ θεραπι;;;


Εγώ χάνω 11..

----------


## george1520

> Απο το 1 ως το 10 ποσα λαδια να χανουμε;;;να μαζευτουμε για γκρουπ θεραπι;;;


Εγώ παντως ποτέ δεν χάνω..

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

Εγω καπου για δωδεκα με βλεπω

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Εγω καπου για δωδεκα με βλεπω


Άρα το θέλουμε το γκρουπ θεραπι.

----------


## george1520

Σκέφτομαι ποσο γρήγορα περνάει ο καιρός. Περιμέναμε πως και πως να έρθουν τα Χριστούγεννα. Ηρθαν, έφυγαν, δεν καταλάβαμε και κάτι.. Αλλάζει η ζωή μας, οι άνθρωποι δίπλα μας και εμείς απλά κοιτάμε.. Κοιτάμε την ζωή μας που χάνεται μέσα στον χρόνο που τρέχει γρήγορα..

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Σκέφτομαι ποσο γρήγορα περνάει ο καιρός. Περιμέναμε πως και πως να έρθουν τα Χριστούγεννα. Ηρθαν, έφυγαν, δεν καταλάβαμε και κάτι.. Αλλάζει η ζωή μας, οι άνθρωποι δίπλα μας και εμείς απλά κοιτάμε.. Κοιτάμε την ζωή μας που χάνεται μέσα στον χρόνο που τρέχει γρήγορα..


Εεελα ρε Γιωργο ενταξει προσπαθουμε για το καλυτερο στην τελικη.Οντως περνα τοσο γρηγορα ο χρονος.Θυμαμαι στα 15 μου που νομιζα οτι δε με αγγιζει ο χρονος.Ειμασταν εμεις οι νεοι και οι μεγαλοι...και για ποτε γιναμε μεγαλοι...

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Άρα το θέλουμε το γκρουπ θεραπι.


 εεε μεταξυ μας ναι.Κλειστε θεσεις παρακαλω.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> εεε μεταξυ μας ναι.Κλειστε θεσεις παρακαλω.


Χαχαχα φαντάζεσαι; ο καθένας με τον πόνο του στο ίδιο thread  :Smile:

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

Χαχαχα ναι και θα απανταμε εχεις δικιο αλλα...κ θα συνεχιζει ο καθενας τα δικα του...καλα θραυση θα κανει το γκρουπ θεραπι...δηλωσεις σημετοχης στο ψου ψου ψου ψου ψου ψου.Περιορισμενος αριθμος θεσεων.Εγγυημενη επιτυχια...! Τερμα η καταθλιψη,το αγχος και ολα αυτα τα χαζα.Μετα το σεσιον θα νιωθεις οτι παιζεις σε διαφημιση της κοκα κολα..που μαζευονται ολοι στο οικογενειακο τραπεζι λεει και να τα χαμογελα κι ολα σουπερ...  :Smile:

----------


## Stavros

Τι κάνετε μικρά Forumάκια? Έχουμε να λύσουμε κανά θεματάκι? Ρίχτε το να βοηθήσουμε!

----------


## george1520

> Χαχαχα ναι και θα απανταμε εχεις δικιο αλλα...κ θα συνεχιζει ο καθενας τα δικα του...καλα θραυση θα κανει το γκρουπ θεραπι...δηλωσεις σημετοχης στο ψου ψου ψου ψου ψου ψου.Περιορισμενος αριθμος θεσεων.Εγγυημενη επιτυχια...! Τερμα η καταθλιψη,το αγχος και ολα αυτα τα χαζα.Μετα το σεσιον θα νιωθεις οτι παιζεις σε διαφημιση της κοκα κολα..που μαζευονται ολοι στο οικογενειακο τραπεζι λεει και να τα χαμογελα κι ολα σουπερ...


Θα παρετε και τίποτα; Χαμόγελο έτσι στο άσχετο;

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Θα παρετε και τίποτα; Χαμόγελο έτσι στο άσχετο;


Καλε θα σαι απλα φουλ χαπι οπως στην διαφημιση της κοκα κολα,του βιταμ ...

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Καλε θα σαι απλα φουλ χαπι οπως στην διαφημιση της κοκα κολα,του βιταμ ...


Του παγωτό Magic...  :Big Grin:

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Τι κάνετε μικρά Forumάκια? Έχουμε να λύσουμε κανά θεματάκι? Ρίχτε το να βοηθήσουμε!


Μωρε πολλα εχουμε αλλα το ριχνουμε στην πλακα γτ αλλιως δε βγαινει...εσυ βρε σταυρο δλδ ολα σουπερ ...;ελα...ξεκιναμε συνεδρια...τι προβλημα εχεις?στο λυνουμε καπάκι...πάτ κιουτ

----------


## george1520

> Καλε θα σαι απλα φουλ χαπι οπως στην διαφημιση της κοκα κολα,του βιταμ ...


Προτιμάω την διαφήμιση με την οδοντόπαστα.. Άρα δεν θα είναι στο ίδιο γκρουπ με εσάς

----------


## Stavros

Εγώ την πέρασα την φάση μου 2009-2014 ,γι'αυτό και τα τελευταία χρόνια δεν πολυέμπαινα στο Forum!
Αν βλέπω άτομα που κολλάνε με τα χνώτα μου και κάνουμε πλακίτσα,γουστάρω. Πέρα από ότι έπρεπε στην ηλικία μου να είχα παντρευτεί και να είχα 2 παιδιά,τα υπόλοιπα τα έχω λύσει! Εσύ Ολλανδέζα είσαι καλύτερα τελικά από ότι νομίζα! Αρχίζεις και συνέρχεσαι!!!

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

Ααα...κριμα... χανεις βεβαια την καλυτερη ψυχοθεραπεια της ζωης σου και φρι αλλα τι να πω...  :Frown:  χαλας και την παρεα για μια οδοντοκρεμα

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Εγώ την πέρασα την φάση μου 2009-2014 ,γι'αυτό και τα τελευταία χρόνια δεν πολυέμπαινα στο Forum!
> Αν βλέπω άτομα που κολλάνε με τα χνώτα μου και κάνουμε πλακίτσα,γουστάρω. Πέρα από ότι έπρεπε στην ηλικία μου να είχα παντρευτεί και να είχα 2 παιδιά,τα υπόλοιπα τα έχω λύσει! Εσύ Ολλανδέζα είσαι καλύτερα τελικά από ότι νομίζα! Αρχίζεις και συνέρχεσαι!!!


Κι ελπιζω να συνεχισωωωω!!!αν και να σου πω την αληθεια εγω το χιουμορ το εχω κ ως αμυνα...

----------


## george1520

> Ααα...κριμα... χανεις βεβαια την καλυτερη ψυχοθεραπεια της ζωης σου και φρι αλλα τι να πω...  χαλας και την παρεα για μια οδοντοκρεμα


Έχω κόψει την κοκα κολα...δεν φταίω εγώ..

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Κι ελπιζω να συνεχισωωωω!!!αν και να σου πω την αληθεια εγω το χιουμορ το εχω κ ως αμυνα...


Μια χαρά είσαι!

----------


## Ορέστης

Ο αδερφος μου βρηκε κατι γομες που πηρα απ το σουπερ και μου εκανε ανακριση γιατι τις πηρα. Του ειπα οτι μου τις εβαλαν κατα λαθος στη σακουλα. Δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι ασχολειται τοσο πολυ μαζι μου και οχι με τη γυναικα του. Υποτιθεται οτι μετακομισε κλπ.

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

Μα θα τα πρηζω σε σενα αμα δεν ειμαι βρε κουτοο...!χαχα...εε κοιτα με εχει πιασει το αγχος να μαθω γρηγορα τα προγραμματα κ την δουλεια γενικα αλλα οκ...οπως ειπα στον εαυτο μου για να το εμπεδωσω...χαλαρα...

----------


## Stavros

Ολλανδέζα(μικρή) το καταλαβαίνω πως είναι η άμυνά σου,είναι φανερό άλλωστε σε έναν εξωτερικό παρατηρητή. Απλά διακρίνω μία βελτίωση!
Δες και τον Ορέστη που προβληματίζεται για ... γόμες!

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Μα θα τα πρηζω σε σενα αμα δεν ειμαι βρε κουτοο...!χαχα...εε κοιτα με εχει πιασει το αγχος να μαθω γρηγορα τα προγραμματα κ την δουλεια γενικα αλλα οκ...οπως ειπα στον εαυτο μου για να το εμπεδωσω...χαλαρα...


ΧΑΛΑΡΆ  :Big Grin:  H ζωή είναι ωραία χαχαχα ξεσκονισα πάλι τη μνήμη μου..

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Ολλανδέζα(μικρή) το καταλαβαίνω πως είναι η άμυνά σου,είναι φανερό άλλωστε σε έναν εξωτερικό παρατηρητή. Απλά διακρίνω μία βελτίωση!
> Δες και τον Ορέστη που προβληματίζεται για ... γόμες!


Χαχαχα!  :Smile:

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

❤❤❤ εβαλα καρδουλες...χαχαχα

----------


## Stavros

Πού τις βρήκες τις καρδούλες ρε Τσακάλι? Copy-Paste από αλλού? ❤❤❤

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> ΧΑΛΑΡΆ  H ζωή είναι ωραία χαχαχα ξεσκονισα πάλι τη μνήμη μου..


Για σενα οι καρδουλες...εν τω μεταξυ το μοτο σου απο κατω με τα σκουπιδια πολυ μ αρεσει...οντως ολα τα σκουπιδια της ζωης μας να τα φυσηξει ο αερας μακρια.

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Πού τις βρήκες τις καρδούλες ρε Τσακάλι? Copy-Paste από αλλού? ❤❤❤


Ναι τις ειχα ετοιμες...παρε κ συ...❤????????????

----------


## Stavros

Μισό να δω αν μπορώ να πάρω και κόκκινες καρδιές να βάλω γιατί οι μαύρες είναι...κάπως!!❤️❤️
Καλή μαγκιά αυτό πάντως,είσαι πανέξυπνη! Δέχετει το Paste το Forum.Πίστευα πως δεν θα τις αναγνώριζε!

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Για σενα οι καρδουλες...εν τω μεταξυ το μοτο σου απο κατω με τα σκουπιδια πολυ μ αρεσει...οντως ολα τα σκουπιδια της ζωης μας να τα φυσηξει ο αερας μακρια.


Ευχαριστώ για τις καρδούλες.. 
Έχω και άλλα μότο αν θες.. 
Γελάω για να μην κλαίω  :Big Grin:

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Ευχαριστώ για τις καρδούλες.. 
> Έχω και άλλα μότο αν θες.. 
> Γελάω για να μην κλαίω


Εε απο το να κλαις δεν γελας καλυτερα???

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Εε απο το να κλαις δεν γελας καλυτερα???


Μα γι αυτό το έκανα μοτο.. Αυτό με τα σκουπιδια είναι του Καζαντζάκη. Τα άλλα είναι δικά μου..

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

Πολυ μ αρεσει παντως...

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Πολυ μ αρεσει παντως...


Και εμένα.. Αλλά δεν βλέπω να φυσήξει αυτός ο ευλογημένος αέρας...

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Και εμένα.. Αλλά δεν βλέπω να φυσήξει αυτός ο ευλογημένος αέρας...


Θα φυσηξει...θα ερθει η ωρα...και τα ομορφα και τα ασχημα ολα περνουνε...και θυμισου και τιωμου ειπες το πρωι.Να μην την περιμενεις την τυχη,να την κυνηγας.Εσυ μου το πες.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Θα φυσηξει...θα ερθει η ωρα...και τα ομορφα και τα ασχημα ολα περνουνε...και θυμισου και τιωμου ειπες το πρωι.Να μην την περιμενεις την τυχη,να την κυνηγας.Εσυ μου το πες.


Εγώ το είπα αλλά εγώ δεν το άκουσα..

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Εγώ το είπα αλλά εγώ δεν το άκουσα..


Να το ακουσεις...κατι θα ξερεις  :Smile:  δε μπορει...

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Να το ακουσεις...κατι θα ξερεις  δε μπορει...


Ουυ.. την τύφλα μου..

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

Δεν φαινεσαι ανθρωπος που δεν ξερει την τυφλα του.Αντιθετως,οι απαντησεις που δινεις δειχνουν ανθρωπο με ποιοτητα και με κριτικη σκεψη.Το οτι θελοντας να ξεφυγεις απο τα χειροτερα, εγκλωβιστηκες στα ασχημα δεν οριζει ποια εισαι.Το που βρισκομαστε τωρα το οριζουν οι χθεσινες επιλογες μας,το που βρισκομαστε αυριο,οι σημερινες.Απλα εχεις αφεθει στο γνωριμο και ισως παραιτηθει.Δε μπορω να σε κρινω που το κανεις γιατι δεν περπατησα στα δικα σου παπουτσια.Αλλα εγω θελω σε ανθρωπους σαν εσενα να ερθουν και τα ομορφα και ισως να βρεις κατι που θα σου δωσει σκοπο για να κινηθεις κι εσυ προς το ομορφο η για να αποκτησεις τον σκοπο να το κανεις.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Δεν φαινεσαι ανθρωπος που δεν ξερει την τυφλα του.Αντιθετως,οι απαντησεις που δινεις δειχνουν ανθρωπο με ποιοτητα και με κριτικη σκεψη.Το οτι θελοντας να ξεφυγεις απο τα χειροτερα, εγκλωβιστηκες στα ασχημα δεν οριζει ποια εισαι.Το που βρισκομαστε τωρα το οριζουν οι χθεσινες επιλογες μας,το που βρισκομαστε αυριο,οι σημερινες.Απλα εχεις αφεθει στο γνωριμο και ισως παραιτηθει.Δε μπορω να σε κρινω που το κανεις γιατι δεν περπατησα στα δικα σου παπουτσια.Αλλα εγω θελω σε ανθρωπους σαν εσενα να ερθουν και τα ομορφα και ισως να βρεις κατι που θα σου δωσει σκοπο για να κινηθεις κι εσυ προς το ομορφο η για να αποκτησεις τον σκοπο να το κανεις.


Δεν μπορώ να βάλω και σκοπό την Αθήνα γιατί την έχω (πλάκα κάνω)

Σκοπός μου είναι να καθαρίσει το μυαλό μου πρώτα. Και μετά η ζωή μου..

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Δεν μπορώ να βάλω και σκοπό την Αθήνα γιατί την έχω (πλάκα κάνω)
> 
> Σκοπός μου είναι να καθαρίσει το μυαλό μου πρώτα. Και μετά η ζωή μου..


Χαχαχα...καθαρισε το μυαλο και θα μπει σε ταξη κ η σκεψη

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Χαχαχα...καθαρισε το μυαλο και θα μπει σε ταξη κ η σκεψη


Δεν συνεργάζεται όμως.. Δεν μου "κάθεται"..

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

Να σου κατσει...να βρεις τον τροπο.λοιπον παω για υπνο.σε καληνυχτιζωωω

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Να σου κατσει...να βρεις τον τροπο.λοιπον παω για υπνο.σε καληνυχτιζωωω


Μην ονειρευτεις τη διαφήμιση της Coca-Cola με όλους εμάς στο τραπέζι  :Big Grin: 

Καληνύχτα.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

το τελευταιο καιρο προσπαθουν με καθε τροπο να επιβαλουν καθεστως ηλεκτρονικης διακυβερνησης παντου και επειδη δε τους βολευουν αυτα που γραφουν στο διαδικτυο για να επιβαλουν αυτη τη κατασταση στη κοινωνια προσπαθουν κατεβαζοντας βιντεο να επιβαλουν τις αποψεις τους χωρις να σεβονται ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ η λογοκρισια δε προκειται να περασει οσο περναει ο καιρος ο κοσμος εξαγριωνετε μαζι τους ολο και περισσοτερο ολη αυτη τη κατασταση* εσεις* τη προκαλεσατε γιατι αδιαφορειτε πληρως για τα ατομικα δικαιοματα του καθε πολιτη ενω παριστανετε οτι τον προστατευετε και το μονο που σας ενδιαφερει πλεον ειναι να περασετε τις εντολες που σας εδωσαν απ το εξωτερικο λες και δεν υπαρχει εθνος αλλα μονο ενα προτεκτορατο αλλων χωρων η καταχρηση εξουσιας ειναι το βασικο χαρακτηριστικο σας μονο ενα πραγμα σας ενδιαφερει πλεον να φακελωσετε τους παντες και τα παντα οσο δυνατον πιο γρηγορα αληθεια γιατι παλευεται να εξαφανισετε οτι εχει σχεση με μεταλαξεις και σωσιες μηπως επειδη αυτα ειναι τα 2 μεγαλα μυστικα της νεας ταξης πραγματων αν νομιζετε οτι θα εξαφανισετε την αληθεια απ το κοσμο θα την ξαναεμφανισω εγω και δε προκειτε να μου αποσπασετε τη προσοχη ουτε με διαφημισεις ουτε με καπιο αλλο τρικ

----------


## ioannis2

Πολυπραγμονούμε για να μαστε αρεστοί στους πολλούς, με συνέπεια να μην ασχολούμαστε με αυτά που πραγματικά θα μας ευχαριστούσαν.

Από τα λίγα ευχετήρια που θα δεχτείς για καλή χρονιά ή για τη γιορτή σου καταλαβαίνεις ότι είτε δεν σε υπολογίζουν είτε σε έχουν ξεχάσει ως μη σημαντικό άτομο.

----------


## Ορέστης

Παλι μου ριχνουν φαρμακα.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Παλι μου ριχνουν φαρμακα.


Ορέστη.. Ούτε μια φορά δεν μας είπες πώς το κατάλαβες αυτό.

----------


## Ορέστης

> Ορέστη.. Ούτε μια φορά δεν μας είπες πώς το κατάλαβες αυτό.


Ειπα. Τρωω κατι και με πιανει θολουρα νοητικη σα να μουδιαζει το μυαλο μου.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Ειπα. Τρωω κατι και με πιανει θολουρα νοητικη σα να μουδιαζει το μυαλο μου.


Ωραία γιατί δεν πας για εξετάσεις να δεις αν οι υποψίες σου στέκουν;

----------


## Ορέστης

> Ωραία γιατί δεν πας για εξετάσεις να δεις αν οι υποψίες σου στέκουν;


Ενταξει Αντα.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

περναγα συνεχως απο ενα σημειο διπλα στο μετρο και μου πασαραν σε ενα κοταστημα εκει κοντα μια συσκευη σαραβαλο ολος τυχαιως εμφανιστηκαν και αλλες συσκευες απο τα σημαια που συνηθιζα να περναω που νομιζαν οτι θα αγορασω να τις πασαρουν σε αλλους και ας κανουν κατα*λ*ογο με οτι θελουν να ψωνισουν* λιγο λιγο* η υπομονη μου εχει εξαντλιθει πλεον το θρασος τους ξεπερασε καθε οριο

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

Με εχει πιασει παλι το κωλοαγχος γαμωτο...αντε να πανε ολα καλα...

----------


## ntinti

1 εβδομάδα θεραπείας και το ανχος το ψυχοπλακωμα και η υπερένταση κάνουν βόλτες ,να δούμε ποτέ θα σταθεροποιηθω....

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

Που εισαι βρε Αντα???εμψυχωσε με  :Smile:

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Που εισαι βρε Αντα???εμψυχωσε με


Πάλι σε έπιασε το άγχος; Δεν επιτρέπεται! Να σου πω.. Όταν πήγες για δουλειά έγραψες το όνομά μου κάτω από το παπούτσι;;  :Big Grin:

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

Χαχαχα οχι αλλα αμα θες γτ οχι;;;μωρε φοβαμαι μηπως κν κανα λαοσ κ τα σκατωσω

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Χαχαχα οχι αλλα αμα θες γτ οχι;;;μωρε φοβαμαι μηπως κν κανα λαοσ κ τα σκατωσω


Το έγραψες και δεν το ξέρεις.. Αρχές Μαρτίου γυρνάω στη δουλειά μου. Μέχρι τότε έχεις χρόνο να με εμψυχωσεις καλά γιατί το τρέμουλο πάει σύννεφο από τώρα.. 
Δεν θα κάνεις λάθος. Αλλά και να κάνεις τι έγινε; Τα λάθη είναι ανθρώπινα. Δεν θα γίνει τίποτα.. Πότε πας;

----------


## george1520

Καλημέρα σας. Έχω πρόταση από πολύ πιο πριν από τις γιορτές να πάω στην δουλειά όπου δουλεύω ανά διαστήματα. Βράδυ. Εκεί είναι ένας χώρος που ξέρω, οι άνθρωποι κτλ. Από την μία θέλω να πάω γιατί είναι καλα τα λεφτά και νιώθω γενικά άνετα εκεί.. Από την άλλη κάτι με κρατάει πίσω και μέχρι τώρα έχω πει όχι.. Από χθες βράδυ πάλι το σκεφτώ..

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Καλημέρα σας. Έχω πρόταση από πολύ πιο πριν από τις γιορτές να πάω στην δουλειά όπου δουλεύω ανά διαστήματα. Βράδυ. Εκεί είναι ένας χώρος που ξέρω, οι άνθρωποι κτλ. Από την μία θέλω να πάω γιατί είναι καλα τα λεφτά και νιώθω γενικά άνετα εκεί.. Από την άλλη κάτι με κρατάει πίσω και μέχρι τώρα έχω πει όχι.. Από χθες βράδυ πάλι το σκεφτώ..


Καλημέρα.. 
Κάποιος επιτέλους ανοίγει αυτό το θέμα γιατί σκεφτόμουν να το ανοίξω ή όχι.. 
Εγώ θα σου έλεγα να το δοκιμάσεις και να δεις πως πάει, και αν δεις ότι νιώθεις καλά συνεχίζεις..Αλλά εξαρτάται και από το τι είναι αυτό που σε κρατάει πίσω..

----------


## george1520

Ίσως ο θόρυβος, ο κόσμος.. Ότι πρέπει να δείχνω καλά και να είμαι χαμογελαστός... Ίσως αυτά να με κρατάνε πίσω.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Ίσως ο θόρυβος, ο κόσμος.. Ότι πρέπει να δείχνω καλά και να είμαι χαμογελαστός... Ίσως αυτά να με κρατάνε πίσω.


Εγώ πιστεύω ότι μέσα σε κόσμο και σε θόρυβο θα "ξεχαστεις" και θα είσαι καλύτερα.. Και δεν θα έχεις τη διάθεση να σκέφτεσαι τα "δικά σου" τουλάχιστον για όσο θα είσαι εκεί. Είναι ένα βήμα το να πας στη δουλειά..
Εμένα πχ με φοβίζει η διαδρομή με το τρέμουλο κτλ.. Για κόσμο και θόρυβο πιστεύω ότι η αρχή θα είναι δύσκολη αλλά θα προσαρμοστω..

----------


## george1520

Μάλλον τα σενάρια που φτιάχνει το μυαλό πριν ο άνθρωπος κάνει κάτι.. Κάνουν καλή δουλειά.. Πνιγομαστε μέσα στα τεράστια αν..

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Μάλλον τα σενάρια που φτιάχνει το μυαλό πριν ο άνθρωπος κάνει κάτι.. Κάνουν καλή δουλειά.. Πνιγομαστε μέσα στα τεράστια αν..


Ένα αν είναι το πιο σημαντικό.. Το "αν δεν τα καταφέρω".. Ε αν δεις ότι δεν τα καταφέρεις δεν χάλασε ο κόσμος.. Αλλά αν δεν το δοκιμάσεις θα μείνεις με την απορία..

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Το έγραψες και δεν το ξέρεις.. Αρχές Μαρτίου γυρνάω στη δουλειά μου. Μέχρι τότε έχεις χρόνο να με εμψυχωσεις καλά γιατί το τρέμουλο πάει σύννεφο από τώρα.. 
> Δεν θα κάνεις λάθος. Αλλά και να κάνεις τι έγινε; Τα λάθη είναι ανθρώπινα. Δεν θα γίνει τίποτα.. Πότε πας;


Αχ μ αρεσεις...αληθεια γυρνας στην δουλεια σου?πολυ καλο μου ακουγεται...ενταξει πιο πολυ ανχωθηκα γτ η κοπελσ π με εκπαιδευει φευγει κ πρεπει να τα μαθω καπως γρηγορα αλλα θελω να πιστευω οτι θα τα καταφερω.εσυ γτ αγχωνεσαι αφου επιστρεφεις?την ξερεις την δουλεια

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Εγώ πιστεύω ότι μέσα σε κόσμο και σε θόρυβο θα "ξεχαστεις" και θα είσαι καλύτερα.. Και δεν θα έχεις τη διάθεση να σκέφτεσαι τα "δικά σου" τουλάχιστον για όσο θα είσαι εκεί. Είναι ένα βήμα το να πας στη δουλειά..
> Εμένα πχ με φοβίζει η διαδρομή με το τρέμουλο κτλ.. Για κόσμο και θόρυβο πιστεύω ότι η αρχή θα είναι δύσκολη αλλά θα προσαρμοστω..


Κι εγω αυτο πιστευω...

----------


## elisabet

> Καλημέρα σας. Έχω πρόταση από πολύ πιο πριν από τις γιορτές να πάω στην δουλειά όπου δουλεύω ανά διαστήματα. Βράδυ. Εκεί είναι ένας χώρος που ξέρω, οι άνθρωποι κτλ. Από την μία θέλω να πάω γιατί είναι καλα τα λεφτά και νιώθω γενικά άνετα εκεί.. Από την άλλη κάτι με κρατάει πίσω και μέχρι τώρα έχω πει όχι.. Από χθες βράδυ πάλι το σκεφτώ..


Για να καταλάβω εκεί δουλεύεις αλλά όχι σε καθημερινή βάση και σου πρότειναν να γίνει καθημερινή η δουλειά;

Τι είναι αυτό που σε κάνει να πεις όχι; Τι φοβάσαι ότι θα γίνει αν δεχτείς και πας;

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

Ειμαστε οι ανονιμους αγχωτικους...λοιπον...θα αλληλοστηριζομαστε στα θεματα εργασιας αφου μας πιανει τοσο αγχος.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Αχ μ αρεσεις...αληθεια γυρνας στην δουλεια σου?πολυ καλο μου ακουγεται...ενταξει πιο πολυ ανχωθηκα γτ η κοπελσ π με εκπαιδευει φευγει κ πρεπει να τα μαθω καπως γρηγορα αλλα θελω να πιστευω οτι θα τα καταφερω.εσυ γτ αγχωνεσαι αφου επιστρεφεις?την ξερεις την δουλεια


Τη δουλειά την ξέρω. Αλλά δεν ξέρω αν μπορώ να γυρίσω μέσα σε κόσμο και να έχω μόνιμα το χαμόγελο ζωγραφισμένο.. 
Και πιο πολύ με φοβίζει η διαδρομή μέχρι να φτάσω. Που με πιάνει ασφυξία κτλ όταν με πιάνει κίνηση ας πούμε..

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Ειμαστε οι ανονιμους αγχωτικους...λοιπον...θα αλληλοστηριζομαστε στα θεματα εργασιας αφου μας πιανει τοσο αγχος.


Χαχαχα ανονιμους αγχωτικους.. Μου άρεσε..

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

Ααα καλα αυτο με πιανει κ εμενα κ το εχω πολλα χρονια απλα λεω στον εαυτο μου σκασε κ πηγαινε...γενικα εχω κοινωνικη φοβια...ουρες,μεσα μεταφορας κτλπ...τεσπα...υποθετω πρεπει ν πηγαινουμε κοντρα στους φοβους μας και στην αρχη θα πιεστουμε πιθανως αλλα μαλλον καλο θα μας κανει...

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Ααα καλα αυτο με πιανει κ εμενα κ το εχω πολλα χρονια απλα λεω στον εαυτο μου σκασε κ πηγαινε...γενικα εχω κοινωνικη φοβια...ουρες,μεσα μεταφορας κτλπ...τεσπα...υποθετω πρεπει ν πηγαινουμε κοντρα στους φοβους μας και στην αρχη θα πιεστουμε πιθανως αλλα μαλλον καλο θα μας κανει...


Φαντάζεσαι όμως να με πιάσει τρέμουλο οδηγώντας; ποιος ανονιμους αγχωτικους θα κρατήσει το τιμόνι;  :Big Grin: 
Είναι τρομακτικό μόνο να το σκέφτεσαι..

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

Εχεις δυομισι μηνες να δουλεψεις πανω στο στρεςς...εχεις μιλησει με ειδικο για αυτο το τρεμουλο;επισης νομιζω το μαγνησιο βοηθαει γτ ειναι μυοχαλαρωτικο.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Εχεις δυομισι μηνες να δουλεψεις πανω στο στρεςς...εχεις μιλησει με ειδικο για αυτο το τρεμουλο;επισης νομιζω το μαγνησιο βοηθαει γτ ειναι μυοχαλαρωτικο.


Έχω μιλήσει και βγαίνουν οι εξετάσεις εντάξει.. Το μόνο συμπέρασμα που βγάλαμε είναι το άγχος..

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

Ειναι ψυχολογικο δλδ;γιατι σε αυτη την περιπτωση με αλλον γιατρο πρεπει ν μιλησεις.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Ειναι ψυχολογικο δλδ;γιατι σε αυτη την περιπτωση με αλλον γιατρο πρεπει ν μιλησεις.


Ναι. Αρχίζω ψυχοθεραπεία την Πέμπτη γιατί δεν αντέχεται άλλο.. Με έπιανε μόνο στον ύπνο και τώρα με πιάνει γενικά και τη μέρα..

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

Πολυ καλα θα κανεις...

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Πολυ καλα θα κανεις...


Ήταν τυχερή η ιδέα σου για γκρουπ θεραπι πάντως  :Smile:

----------


## george1520

> Για να καταλάβω εκεί δουλεύεις αλλά όχι σε καθημερινή βάση και σου πρότειναν να γίνει καθημερινή η δουλειά;
> 
> Τι είναι αυτό που σε κάνει να πεις όχι; Τι φοβάσαι ότι θα γίνει αν δεχτείς και πας;


Καλησπέρα. Όχι δεν δουλεύω εκεί. Δουλεύω κάποιες περιόδους της ζωής μου και σταματώ από τα 20 μου.. 

Αυτο που με κάνει να πω όχι; το γεγονός ότι πρέπει να δείχνω ότι είμαι καλά ενώ δεν είμαι.. Και γενικά δεν ξέρω αν τραβάω πλέον την ζωή της νύχτας...

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Καλησπέρα. Όχι δεν δουλεύω εκεί. Δουλεύω κάποιες περιόδους της ζωής μου και σταματώ από τα 20 μου.. 
> 
> Αυτο που με κάνει να πω όχι; το γεγονός ότι πρέπει να δείχνω ότι είμαι καλά ενώ δεν είμαι.. Και γενικά δεν ξέρω αν τραβάω πλέον την ζωή της νύχτας...


Είναι δύσκολη από πολλές απόψεις η ζωή της νύχτας.. Αλλά σε όποια δουλειά και να πας λογικά πρέπει να δείχνεις καλά ενώ δεν είσαι..

----------


## george1520

> Είναι δύσκολη από πολλές απόψεις η ζωή της νύχτας.. Αλλά σε όποια δουλειά και να πας λογικά πρέπει να δείχνεις καλά ενώ δεν είσαι..


Μίλησα μαζί τους και θα πάω το βράδυ να δουλέψω 2-3 ώρες.. Με αγχώνει όλο αυτό αλλά θα πάω.. Αν δω και δεν τραβάω απλά δεν θα συνεχίσω. Περίεργο όλο αυτό πάντως. Να σου είναι γνώριμο κάτι και να έρθει κάποια στιγμή που να σε αγχώνει.

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

Γιώργο μην αγχώνεσαι για την δουλειά, είναι κάτι που ξέρεις και είμαι σίγουρη ότι θα τα πας τέλεια.. Χαίρομαι που το αποφάσισες.. Εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά και χωρίς άγχος..

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Μίλησα μαζί τους και θα πάω το βράδυ να δουλέψω 2-3 ώρες.. Με αγχώνει όλο αυτό αλλά θα πάω.. Αν δω και δεν τραβάω απλά δεν θα συνεχίσω. Περίεργο όλο αυτό πάντως. Να σου είναι γνώριμο κάτι και να έρθει κάποια στιγμή που να σε αγχώνει.


Έχεις δίκιο.. Και εγώ σε μια δουλειά που έχω περάσει 4 χρόνια από τη ζωή μου πάω. Και είμαι αγχωμένη.. 
Αλλά όπως λες. Το δοκιμάζεις και βλέπεις αν αντέχεις.. Που σίγουρα θα αντέξεις..Είναι το άγχος μέχρι να ξανασυνηθησεις..

----------


## elisabet

> Καλησπέρα. Όχι δεν δουλεύω εκεί. Δουλεύω κάποιες περιόδους της ζωής μου και σταματώ από τα 20 μου.. 
> 
> Αυτο που με κάνει να πω όχι; το γεγονός ότι πρέπει να δείχνω ότι είμαι καλά ενώ δεν είμαι.. Και γενικά δεν ξέρω αν τραβάω πλέον την ζωή της νύχτας...


Ναι κατάλαβα τι λες αλλά είναι ένα θέμα αυτό σε όποιο εργασιακό χώρο κι αν βρίσκεσαι εκτός κι αν κάνεις δουλειά σε μια αποθήκη πχ που δεν έρχεσαι σε επαφή καθόλου με κόσμο.
Δεν ξέρεις πώς μπορεί να λειτουργήσει. Μπορεί να σε πιέσει και να νιώσεις πως θες να σταματήσεις αλλά από την άλλη μπορεί όντως να νιώσεις καλύτερα που θα βρεθείς σε γνώριμο περιβάλλον. Νομίζω είναι καλή ιδέα να δοκιμάσεις.

----------


## george1520

Θεωρώ ότι έχω όλο το πακέτο για αυτή την δουλειά γιαυτό και επιμένουν να πάω.. Απλα είναι οι σκέψεις που κάνω. Ο φόβος, το άγχος.. Θα προτιμούσα να έκανα κάτι πάνω σε αυτό που σπούδασα που μου αρέσει κιόλας.. Αλλά εκεί τα πράγματα είναι κάπως περίπλοκα.. 
Θα πάω, αν δεν μαρεσει.. Ή αν δω πως δεν τραβάω απλά δεν θα ξανά πάω.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Θεωρώ ότι έχω όλο το πακέτο για αυτή την δουλειά γιαυτό και επιμένουν να πάω.. Απλα είναι οι σκέψεις που κάνω. Ο φόβος, το άγχος.. Θα προτιμούσα να έκανα κάτι πάνω σε αυτό που σπούδασα που μου αρέσει κιόλας.. Αλλά εκεί τα πράγματα είναι κάπως περίπλοκα.. 
> Θα πάω, αν δεν μαρεσει.. Ή αν δω πως δεν τραβάω απλά δεν θα ξανά πάω.


Ναι.. Σκέψου ότι πας χαλαρά και δεν σε δεσμεύει κάτι..

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Θεωρώ ότι έχω όλο το πακέτο για αυτή την δουλειά γιαυτό και επιμένουν να πάω.. Απλα είναι οι σκέψεις που κάνω. Ο φόβος, το άγχος.. Θα προτιμούσα να έκανα κάτι πάνω σε αυτό που σπούδασα που μου αρέσει κιόλας.. Αλλά εκεί τα πράγματα είναι κάπως περίπλοκα.. 
> Θα πάω, αν δεν μαρεσει.. Ή αν δω πως δεν τραβάω απλά δεν θα ξανά πάω.


Εγώ σου είπα τη γνώμη μου αλλά αν το δούμε και λίγο αλλιώς; Εγώ που ζω με έναν άνθρωπο που κάνει αυτή τη δουλειά θέλω να δούμε και την άλλη πλευρά.. Να το δούμε αντικειμενικά..
Η συγκεκριμένη δουλειά είναι "πακέτο" δεν είναι όπως όλες τις δουλειές.. Δεν ξέρω αν έχεις κάποια σχέση.. Γιατί αν έχεις δεν μου φαίνονται πολύ εύκολα τα πράγματα.. Εμένα δεν μου αρέσει που ο άντρας μου κάνει αυτή τη δουλειά (και σε άλλο ποστ το έχω πει).. Βέβαια δεν είμαστε όλες ίδιες αλλά πιστεύω αυτή η δουλειά είναι για τους ελεύθερους..Σε γενικές γραμμές μιλώντας γιατί δεν ξέρω τι θα έλεγαν οι άλλες...

----------


## george1520

Θεωρείς ότι ένας άντρας που κάνει αυτή την δουλειά δεν μπορεί να είναι πιστός; ή η γυναίκα που είναι δίπλα του δεν θα μπορεί να του έχει εμπιστοσύνη;

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Θεωρείς ότι ένας άντρας που κάνει αυτή την δουλειά δεν μπορεί να είναι πιστός; ή η γυναίκα που είναι δίπλα του δεν θα μπορεί να του έχει εμπιστοσύνη;


Δεν ξέρω αν θα είναι πιστός. Σε αυτό είμαι 50-50 γιατί αυτός μπορεί να έχει όλη τη θέληση να είναι πιστός αλλά τελικά να τύχει μια "στιγμή αδυναμίας"..
Για την γυναίκα που είναι δίπλα του θεωρώ ότι και να του έχει εμπιστοσύνη κάποια στιγμή θα αποκτήσει αμφιβολίες.. Ειδικά αν πάει και δει την κατάσταση "από κοντά".. Το πώς είναι τα πράγματα..Αν θα τα δει όπως αλήθεια είναι ή αν θα τα δει με κάποια υπερβολή μέσα της..

----------


## george1520

Θεωρώ ότι αν θέλει να απιστησει ένας άνθρωπος μπορεί να το κάνει οπουδήποτε.. Ναι ίσως στο μπαρ να έχεις και περισσότερες επιλογές ή είσαι πιο "εκτεθειμένος"..

Δεν θυμάμαι να έκανα αυτή την δουλειά και να ήμουν σε σχέση.. Συνήθως εκεί προέκυπταν οι "σχέσεις"..

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Θεωρώ ότι αν θέλει να απιστησει ένας άνθρωπος μπορεί να το κάνει οπουδήποτε.. Ναι ίσως στο μπαρ να έχεις και περισσότερες επιλογές ή είσαι πιο "εκτεθειμένος"..
> 
> Δεν θυμάμαι να έκανα αυτή την δουλειά και να ήμουν σε σχέση.. Συνήθως εκεί προέκυπταν οι "σχέσεις"..


Ναι ένας άνθρωπος μπορεί να απιστησει οπουδήποτε αν "το χει".. Αλλά εκεί έχει πιο πολλές πιθανότητες να το αποκτήσει και αυτός που" δεν το χει". Και επιλογές έχεις και "εκτεθημενος" είσαι.. Και επίσης δεν γίνεται να μην μιλάς με γυναίκες. Και η "συζήτηση" είναι μέρος αυτής της δουλειάς..και μια πλάκα παραπάνω θα γίνει και πάει λέγοντας..

----------


## george1520

> Ναι ένας άνθρωπος μπορεί να απιστησει οπουδήποτε αν "το χει".. Αλλά εκεί έχει πιο πολλές πιθανότητες να το αποκτήσει και αυτός που" δεν το χει". Και επιλογές έχεις και "εκτεθημενος" είσαι.. Και επίσης δεν γίνεται να μην μιλάς με γυναίκες. Και η "συζήτηση" είναι μέρος αυτής της δουλειάς..και μια πλάκα παραπάνω θα γίνει και πάει λέγοντας..


Δεν θα διαφωνήσω μαζί σου. Αλλά πιστεύω πως ένας άνθρωπος αν θέλει να είναι πιστός.. Θα είναι..

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Δεν θα διαφωνήσω μαζί σου. Αλλά πιστεύω πως ένας άνθρωπος αν θέλει να είναι πιστός.. Θα είναι..


Αυτός μπορεί να είναι.. Η γυναίκα δίπλα του δεν ξέρω τι θα σκέφτεται.. 
Γι αυτό γύρισα τη συζήτηση στην άλλη πλευρά...

----------


## george1520

> Αυτός μπορεί να είναι.. Η γυναίκα δίπλα του δεν ξέρω τι θα σκέφτεται.. 
> Γι αυτό γύρισα τη συζήτηση στην άλλη πλευρά...


Αν ο άντρας είναι πιστός και η γυναίκα που ειναι δίπλα του σκέφτεται διαφορα.. Νομίζω είναι καθαρά θέμα δικό της..
Αν μια σχέση εχει καλές βάσεις και υπάρχουν συναισθήματα δεν υπάρχει λόγος να απιστησει κάποιος.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Αν ο άντρας είναι πιστός και η γυναίκα που ειναι δίπλα του σκέφτεται διαφορα.. Νομίζω είναι καθαρά θέμα δικό της..
> Αν μια σχέση εχει καλές βάσεις και υπάρχουν συναισθήματα δεν υπάρχει λόγος να απιστησει κάποιος.


Μπορει να είναι έτσι.. Δεν ξέρω πως το βλέπουν αυτό οι γυναίκες γενικά.. Δεν θα βασιστώ μόνο στη δική μου γνώμη..

----------


## Ορέστης

Ειδα ενα βιντεο για τη δικαιοσυνη. Ο καθηγητης ειναι μεσα σε ενα μεγαλο αμφιθεατρο στο Χαρβαρντ. Ρωταει τους φοιτητες ποσοι εχουν γεννηθει πρωτοι στην οικογενεια, και σηκωσαν ολοι χερι! Αυτο δεν ειναι τυχαιο. Ο μεγαλος αδελφος καταπιεζει τον μικρο και εμποδιζει την προοδο του.

----------


## george1520

> Ειδα ενα βιντεο για τη δικαιοσυνη. Ο καθηγητης ειναι μεσα σε ενα μεγαλο αμφιθεατρο στο Χαρβαρντ. Ρωταει τους φοιτητες ποσοι εχουν γεννηθει πρωτοι στην οικογενεια, και σηκωσαν ολοι χερι! Αυτο δεν ειναι τυχαιο. Ο μεγαλος αδελφος καταπιεζει τον μικρο και εμποδιζει την προοδο του.


Που φαίνεται αυτό; Ορέστη αν μια ζωή ρίχνεις ευθύνες για όλα σου τα θέματα-προβλήματά στους άλλους.. Θα έρθει η μέρα που θα θες να ζήσεις και δεν θα είσαι σε ηλικία για να το κάνεις.

----------


## blackbird

Πρέπει να σταματήσω να διαβάζω γιατί το βλέπω πως όσο περισσότερο τα γυροφέρνω υπάρχουν φάσεις που παθαίνω μπλακ άουτ και τότε ξαναγυρνάω πίσω για ΑΛΛΗ επανάληψη και με πιάνει τρέμουλο. Αύριο θα έχω μόνο 1.5 ώρα στη διάθεσή μου. Αν με πιάσει έντονο στρες, θα πάθω ότι έπαθα και στο περσινό μάθημα μαζί του. ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να γράψω τον βαθμό που θέλω. Πρέπει να κοιμηθώ γιατί δεν την παλεύω άλλο και ξύπνια δεν με βοηθάω. Να περάσει η αυριανή μέρα, να μην τον ξαναδω μπροστά μου και να ασχολούμαι με τα υπόλοιπα. Μόνο αυτό θέλω. Να περάσει μόνο και δεν με νοιάζει....

----------


## george1520

Σκέφτομαι πως οι άνθρωποι νομίζουν πως θα ζούνε αιώνια.. Πιστεύουν πως ότι και να γίνει. Ότι και να κάνουν θα έχουν τους ανθρώπους δίπλα τους να κλείνουν τα μάτια και να τα ανέχονται.. Αλλά δεν πάει έτσι..

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Σκέφτομαι πως οι άνθρωποι νομίζουν πως θα ζούνε αιώνια.. Πιστεύουν πως ότι και να γίνει. Ότι και να κάνουν θα έχουν τους ανθρώπους δίπλα τους να κλείνουν τα μάτια και να τα ανέχονται.. Αλλά δεν πάει έτσι..


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα.. Και το κακό με αυτούς είναι που ούτε που τους περνάει από το μυαλό ότι ο άνθρωπος δίπλα τους δεν κρατάει άλλο..

----------


## george1520

> Συμφωνώ απόλυτα.. Και το κακό με αυτούς είναι που ούτε που τους περνάει από το μυαλό ότι ο άνθρωπος δίπλα τους δεν κρατάει άλλο..


Μια κλωστή είναι όλα.. Άλλο αντέχω.. Άλλο ανέχομαι

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Μια κλωστή είναι όλα.. Άλλο αντέχω.. Άλλο ανέχομαι


Σωστά.. Διστυχως συχνά τα μπερδεύουν αυτά τα δύο.

----------


## george1520

> Σωστά.. Διστυχως συχνά τα μπερδεύουν αυτά τα δύο.


Είχα ένα πονοκέφαλο πριν.. Τώρα παίζει να έχω 3-4 ταυτόχρονα.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Είχα ένα πονοκέφαλο πριν.. Τώρα παίζει να έχω 3-4 ταυτόχρονα.


Απορία 
Αφού ένα κεφάλι έχεις.. Πώς έχεις 3-4 πονοκέφαλους;

----------


## george1520

> Απορία 
> Αφού ένα κεφάλι έχεις.. Πώς έχεις 3-4 πονοκέφαλους;


Ειναι σε διάφορα σημεία.. Μάλλον βγάζω κέρατα.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Ειναι σε διάφορα σημεία.. Μάλλον βγάζω κέρατα.


Όχι μωρέ εγώ που τα έχω χρόνια θα σου πω.. Δεν πονάνε τα κέρατα την ώρα που βγαίνουν.. Πονάνε αφού τα δεις ότι βγήκαν.

----------


## george1520

> Όχι μωρέ εγώ που τα έχω χρόνια θα σου πω.. Δεν πονάνε τα κέρατα την ώρα που βγαίνουν.. Πονάνε αφού τα δεις ότι βγήκαν.


Χάχαχα. Όχι τέτοια κέρατα... Αλλα ήταν πετυχημένο.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Χάχαχα. Όχι τέτοια κέρατα... Αλλα ήταν πετυχημένο.


Χαχαχα αα ε εξήγησε το βρε παιδί μου.. Τζάμπα έγινα ρεζίλι στο πανελλήνιο  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ορέστης

> Που φαίνεται αυτό; Ορέστη αν μια ζωή ρίχνεις ευθύνες για όλα σου τα θέματα-προβλήματά στους άλλους.. Θα έρθει η μέρα που θα θες να ζήσεις και δεν θα είσαι σε ηλικία για να το κάνεις.


Ριχνω τις ευθυνες εκει που πρεπει και δεν ειναι σωστη συμβουλη να μου λες να αναλαβω τις ευθυνες για τα εγκληματα των αλλων εναντιον μου.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

τοσο καιρο εκαναν τα παντα σχεδον για να μου δειχνουν το δρομο μου σε ελλαδα και eξωτερικο εχουν μελλον πολυ μπροστα τους.

----------


## ntinti

Καινούργια μέρα καινούργια εβδομάδα άραγε θα κυλήσει ομαλά και ήρεμα ???

----------


## Ορέστης

Παλι προσπαθει να μου καταστρεψει τημ υγεια η μανα μου.

----------


## george1520

> Ριχνω τις ευθυνες εκει που πρεπει και δεν ειναι σωστη συμβουλη να μου λες να αναλαβω τις ευθυνες για τα εγκληματα των αλλων εναντιον μου.


Ορέστη έχουμε συζητήσει τα ίδια 100 φορές. Σου έχουν πει κι άλλοι τα ίδια με μένα.. Θα σχολιάσω τελευταία φορά κάτι δικό σου και δεν θα ασχοληθώ ξανά. Αν θες να ζήσεις την ζωή σου, βρες ένα ειδικό, άρχισε τις συνεδρίες, να βρεις τον εαυτό σου και να καταφέρεις να φύγεις από αυτό το σπίτι. Το να κλαίμε για την ζωή που ζήσαμε, που ζούμε χωρίς να κάνουμε κάτι να αλλάξει.. Δεν βοηθάει κάπου.. Για να σωθεί κάποιος πρέπει να θέλει να σωθεί. Εσύ θες;; . Καλημέρα και καλή βδομάδα

----------


## Κύκνος

Θυμήθηκα κάτι που μου είχε πει κάποτε: "δεν μπορώ να σώσω χαμένες περιπτώσεις όπως εσύ" κι αναρωτιέμαι μήπως είχε δίκιο κι είμαι όντως χαμένη περίπτωση τελικά...

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Θυμήθηκα κάτι που μου είχε πει κάποτε: "δεν μπορώ να σώσω χαμένες περιπτώσεις όπως εσύ" κι αναρωτιέμαι μήπως είχε δίκιο κι είμαι όντως χαμένη περίπτωση τελικά...


Δεν είναι κανενός υποχρέωση να "σώσει" κανέναν..
Όσο για την έκφρασή του... Δείχνει απλά την αντοχή του.. Ότι έχει δίνει ο καθένας. 
Δεν θα πίστευα ποτέ στην κρίση κάποιου που με χαρακτηρίζει γιατί δεν έχει περπατήσει τον δρόμο που περπάτησα εγώ..

----------


## george1520

> Θυμήθηκα κάτι που μου είχε πει κάποτε: "δεν μπορώ να σώσω χαμένες περιπτώσεις όπως εσύ" κι αναρωτιέμαι μήπως είχε δίκιο κι είμαι όντως χαμένη περίπτωση τελικά...


Φόρεσες την ταμπέλα σου.. Τώρα πήγαινε στο δωματιο..μπες μέσα και άρχισε να κλαις την μοίρα σου..
Ένα βήμα μπροστά και δέκα πίσω;;; σε τι βοηθά όλο αυτό που κάνεις;

----------


## Κύκνος

> Δεν είναι κανενός υποχρέωση να "σώσει" κανέναν..
> Όσο για την έκφρασή του... Δείχνει απλά την αντοχή του.. Ότι έχει δίνει ο καθένας. 
> Δεν θα πίστευα ποτέ στην κρίση κάποιου που με χαρακτηρίζει γιατί δεν έχει περπατήσει τον δρόμο που περπάτησα εγώ..


Σίγουρα ότι έχει δίνει ο καθένας... Δεν είπα ότι είχε υποχρέωση... Αλλά μερικές φορές τα λόγια του με βάζουν σε σκέψη επειδή με ήξερε πολύ καλά για να μην πω καλύτερα απ' τον καθένα, του έδειξα εντελώς τον αληθινό εαυτό μου και με τα καλά και με τα άσχημα...

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Σίγουρα ότι έχει δίνει ο καθένας... Δεν είπα ότι είχε υποχρέωση... Αλλά μερικές φορές τα λόγια του με βάζουν σε σκέψη επειδή με ήξερε πολύ καλά για να μην πω καλύτερα απ' τον καθένα, του έδειξα εντελώς τον αληθινό εαυτό μου και με τα καλά και με τα άσχημα...


Ωραία. Δεν του άρεσε αυτός ο εαυτός σου και έφυγε.. 
Το θέμα είναι να αρέσει σε σένα ο εαυτός σου και όχι στους άλλους..

----------


## Κύκνος

> Φόρεσες την ταμπέλα σου.. Τώρα πήγαινε στο δωματιο..μπες μέσα και άρχισε να κλαις την μοίρα σου..
> Ένα βήμα μπροστά και δέκα πίσω;;; σε τι βοηθά όλο αυτό που κάνεις;


Στο δωμάτιο είμαι αλλά δεν κλαίω αυτή τη στιγμή... Δεν φόρεσα καμιά ταμπέλα ούτε είπα ότι αυτό βοηθάει σε κάτι, απλώς εντελώς ξαφνικά μου ήρθε αυτή η ανάμνηση στο μυαλό...
Και προσπαθώ πολύ να κάνω βήμα μπροστά, πριν από λίγο έγραψα αυτά που θέλω να πω στο γιατρό για να τα έχω συγκεντρωμένα και να επωφεληθώ όσο περισσότερο γίνεται απ' τη συνεδρία... Είναι ότι καλύτερο μπορώ να κάνω αυτή τη στιγμή, λυπάμαι αλλά αυτές τις δυνατότητες έχω...

----------


## george1520

> Στο δωμάτιο είμαι αλλά δεν κλαίω αυτή τη στιγμή... Δεν φόρεσα καμιά ταμπέλα ούτε είπα ότι αυτό βοηθάει σε κάτι, απλώς εντελώς ξαφνικά μου ήρθε αυτή η ανάμνηση στο μυαλό...
> Και προσπαθώ πολύ να κάνω βήμα μπροστά, πριν από λίγο έγραψα αυτά που θέλω να πω στο γιατρό για να τα έχω συγκεντρωμένα και να επωφεληθώ όσο περισσότερο γίνεται απ' τη συνεδρία... Είναι ότι καλύτερο μπορώ να κάνω αυτή τη στιγμή, λυπάμαι αλλά αυτές τις δυνατότητες έχω...


Τι εννοείς λυπάσαι; Για σένα κάνεις ότι κάνεις.. Μπραβο σου που το κατάφερες. Όταν έχεις να κάνεις κάτι, οτιδήποτε στην ζωή σου και δεν χρησιμοποιείς την λέξη "πρέπει" θα το κάνεις χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα..

----------


## Κύκνος

> Τι εννοείς λυπάσαι; Για σένα κάνεις ότι κάνεις.. Μπραβο σου που το κατάφερες. Όταν έχεις να κάνεις κάτι, οτιδήποτε στην ζωή σου και δεν χρησιμοποιείς την λέξη "πρέπει" θα το κάνεις χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα..


Εννοώ ότι λυπάμαι αν δεν σου φαίνεται αρκετό αλλά αυτό μπορώ να κάνω...
Σ' ευχαριστώ...  :Smile:  Αλλά αυτό που ζήτησε δεν το έγραψα, αυτά που έγραψα είναι (για να τα πω συνοπτικά) ο πανικός που με κάνει να νιώθω όλο αυτό και πόσο η πίεση που μου ασκούσα έκανε χειρότερα τα πράγματα...

----------


## george1520

Θα σου πω μόνο κάτι.. Εχω περάσει αρκετά πράγματα στην ζωή μου.. Ίσως για κάποιους να είναι χαζά, ίσως για άλλους να είναι τραγικά. Έχω πιάσει πάτο.. Πολλές φορές λέω δεν αντέχω άλλο, άλλες γελάω με τα χάλια μου, άλλες λέω Μπράβο αν ήταν άλλος στην θέση σου θα τρελαινοταν. Κάθε φορά που πέφτω νιώθω ότι δεν τραβάω άλλο.. Δεν είχα ποτέ κάποιον ουσιαστικά δίπλα μου. Όσο και να σου λένε καταλαβαίνω, ο άλλος δεν καταλαβαίνει. Διαρκεί μόνο όσο το λέει. Αν άφηνα όλα αυτά που έζησα να με φάνε δεν θα ήμουν εδώ. Πέφτω ψυχολογικά, ζω εκεί το δράμα μου και μετά σηκώνομαι.. Προχωράω.. Αν δεν θες να πας παρακάτω, ούτε ο Θεός ο ίδιος δεν μπορεί να σε πάει.. Τον φοβο σου για να τον αντιμετωπίσεις πρέπει να τον κοιτάξεις στα μάτια..

----------


## Κύκνος

> Θα σου πω μόνο κάτι.. Εχω περάσει αρκετά πράγματα στην ζωή μου.. Ίσως για κάποιους να είναι χαζά, ίσως για άλλους να είναι τραγικά. Έχω πιάσει πάτο.. Πολλές φορές λέω δεν αντέχω άλλο, άλλες γελάω με τα χάλια μου, άλλες λέω Μπράβο αν ήταν άλλος στην θέση σου θα τρελαινοταν. Κάθε φορά που πέφτω νιώθω ότι δεν τραβάω άλλο.. Δεν είχα ποτέ κάποιον ουσιαστικά δίπλα μου. Όσο και να σου λένε καταλαβαίνω, ο άλλος δεν καταλαβαίνει. Διαρκεί μόνο όσο το λέει. Αν άφηνα όλα αυτά που έζησα να με φάνε δεν θα ήμουν εδώ. Πέφτω ψυχολογικά, ζω εκεί το δράμα μου και μετά σηκώνομαι.. Προχωράω.. Αν δεν θες να πας παρακάτω, ούτε ο Θεός ο ίδιος δεν μπορεί να σε πάει.. Τον φοβο σου για να τον αντιμετωπίσεις πρέπει να τον κοιτάξεις στα μάτια..


Είδες που χρησιμοποιείς κι εσύ τη λέξη "πρέπει"; (δεν στη λέω τώρα, προς αποφυγή παρεξηγήσεων) Θέλω να πάω παρακάτω και να σταματήσω να υποφέρω αλλά δεν μπορώ να το κάνω έτσι απότομα, έτσι φοβάμαι περισσότερο, θέλει προεργασία, δεν ξέρω αν μπορείς να καταλάβεις το πως νιώθω...

----------


## george1520

> Είδες που χρησιμοποιείς κι εσύ τη λέξη "πρέπει"; (δεν στη λέω τώρα, προς αποφυγή παρεξηγήσεων) Θέλω να πάω παρακάτω και να σταματήσω να υποφέρω αλλά δεν μπορώ να το κάνω έτσι απότομα, έτσι φοβάμαι περισσότερο, θέλει προεργασία, δεν ξέρω αν μπορείς να καταλάβεις το πως νιώθω...


Ειναι κάτι λάθος.. Η λέξη πρέπει.. Είναι μια λέξη πουθελω να βγάλω από την ζωή μου. Όπως και τις λέξεις μη και δε. Ο εγκέφαλος τις παίρνει ως αρνητικές.. Προσπαθώ όμως.. Είναι λέξεις που χρησιμοποιώ σχεδόν 3 δεκαετίες..
σου έγραψα όμως όλα αυτά, δεν συνηθίζω να τα λέω για να σου ανοίξω τα μάτια και κόλλησες εκεί.. Τι να πω

----------


## Κύκνος

> Ειναι κάτι λάθος.. Η λέξη πρέπει.. Είναι μια λέξη πουθελω να βγάλω από την ζωή μου. Όπως και της λέξεις μη και δε. Ο εγκέφαλος τις παίρνει ως αρνητικές.. Προσπαθώ όμως.. Είναι λέξεις που χρησιμοποιώ σχεδόν 3 δεκαετίες..
> σου έγραψα όμως όλα αυτά, δεν συνηθίζω να τα λέω για να σου ανοίξω τα μάτια και κόλλησες εκεί.. Τι να πω


Απλώς το ανέφερα, δεν κόλλησα...

Νομίζω όμως ότι θεωρείς πως θα έπρεπε να μπορώ να κάνω περισσότερα... Ε, δεν μπορώ, αυτό είναι το όριο των δυνάμεων μου προς το παρόν, ούτε εγώ ξέρω τι άλλο να πω...

----------


## Macgyver

> Θυμήθηκα κάτι που μου είχε πει κάποτε: "δεν μπορώ να σώσω χαμένες περιπτώσεις όπως εσύ" κι αναρωτιέμαι μήπως είχε δίκιο κι είμαι όντως χαμένη περίπτωση τελικά...


Χαμενη περιπτωση ειναι καποιος που δεν θελει κατα βαθος να συνελθει, δλδ. εχει βολευτει στην κατασταση του , εχει καποια ' ελκυστικοτητα ' το να μην εχεις εγνοιες και υποχρεωσεις , δεν νομιζω οτι ανηκεις στην κατηγοια αυτων που δεν θελουν να συνελθουν , απλα δεν μπορεις αμεσα .....και τοσα χρονια εχω αντιληφθει οτι εισαι εξυπνη, αλλα εχεις κολλησει , για λογους που δεν ειμαι εις θεση να αξιολογησω .......

----------


## Αλεξία10

Όταν θα μπορείς να προχωρήσεις την ώρα που πονάς...
Θα έχεις κερδίσει...

----------


## Κύκνος

> Χαμενη περιπτωση ειναι καποιος που δεν θελει κατα βαθος να συνελθει, δλδ. εχει βολευτει στην κατασταση του , εχει καποια ' ελκυστικοτητα ' το να μην εχεις εγνοιες και υποχρεωσεις , δεν νομιζω οτι ανηκεις στην κατηγοια αυτων που δεν θελουν να συνελθουν , απλα δεν μπορεις αμεσα .....και τοσα χρονια εχω αντιληφθει οτι εισαι εξυπνη, αλλα εχεις κολλησει , για λογους που δεν ειμαι εις θεση να αξιολογησω .......


Σωστά κατάλαβες, δεν μπορώ άμεσα και δεν μπορώ (ακόμα) να κάνω μια τόσο μεγάλη (για μένα τουλάχιστον) υπέρβαση... Μην ξεχνάμε και τις αλλαγές που συντελέστηκαν όσον αφορά την ψυχοθεραπεία μου αφού αναγκάστηκα να σταματήσω απ' την ψυχολόγο...

----------


## elis

λοιπον για να ξερετε βρηκα τα παιδια μου το 07 πηγα στρατο το 08 με βασανισαν για να βγαλουν ακρη το λοιπον εχω 5 παιδια η γυναικα μου αλλη οικογενεια οι γονεισ μου αυτοκτονησαν για να μην πληρωνουν ενω μπορουσαν κι εμεινα εγω με περιουσια ενα εκατομυριο το 12 τα παιδια καθονται μαζι μου και κανουν μαλακιεσ μεχρι να τελειωσουν τα λεφτα περασαν δεκα χρονια τα λεφτα τελειωνουν θα μου τα παρουν ολα εγω φυλακη δεν παω ειναι σιγουρο δικαιουμαι συνταξη τωρα ποσοι φταινε γι αυτεσ τισ μαλακιεσ πολλοι ασ τα παρουν ολα ασ γινει οτι θελει μονο να ζουμε τα παιδια φανταστηκαν οτι θα εχουν οικογενεια κατι και βρηκαν ενα μαλακα με πεντε φραγκα καντε οτι θελετε ασ τα φανε ολα μονο να ζησουμε αυτα

----------


## Ορέστης

Εχω γινει συναισθηματικα απαθης. Γινονται διαφορα και ενω θελω να συμμετασχω, δε μπορω, απεχω.

----------


## Macgyver

Ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να ξεχωρησεις γιατι εγινες αυτο που εγινες ( σαν χαρακτηρας , και γενικοτερα ) , αυτο που σε εμαθαν , η αυτο που ηθελες .....

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

απο αυτα που ειχε πει ο Χριστος που τα μελεταγα τοσο καιρο δε προκειπτει οτι εχουμε φτασει στο τελος αλλα εχει αρχισει να φαινετε προς ποια κατευθυνση βαδιζουν οι ανθρωποι αφου ειδη βλεπουμε καπιους που εκαναν στροφη στη θρησκεια και αλλους στροφη προς την αθεια

----------


## george1520

Σκέφτομαι πως το καλύτερο πράγμα που πρέπει να κάνουμε όταν θυμωνουμε είναι να κάνουμε ένα βήμα πίσω.. Κάποτε ανοίγουμε το στόμα μας και λέμε σκληρά λόγια ή λόγια που δεν εννοούμε και μετά δεν ξέρουμε πως να τα φτιάξουμε. Ή φοβόμαστε να τα φτιάξουμε..
πάντα όταν με πληγωναν είχα ως κανόνα να πετάω ανθρώπους από την ζωή μου. Έλεγα οποίος δεν με εκτιμάει δεν αξίζει να ανήκω στην ζωή του. Είπα για μια φορά. Μια να είμαι διαφορετικός.. Δεν μετανιώνω.. Σήμερα κλείνει μια πόρτα.. Κλείνει ένα κεφάλαιο.

----------


## elisabet

Εγώ δεν πιστεύω πως στον θυμό πρέπει να κάνουμε ένα βήμα πίσω. Βρίσκω τον θυμό απελευθερωτικό κάποιες φορές και χρήσιμο μιας και θεωρώ ότι στον θυμό μπορεί να λέγονται και υπερβολές ή σκληρά λόγια αλλά είναι συνήθως λόγια που κρύβουν αλήθειες που σε διαφορετική περίπτωση δεν ξέρω αν θα λέγονταν ποτέ. Δεν μιλώ βέβαια για περιπτώσεις όπου μπορεί να βγεις εκτός ελέγχου και να γίνεις βίαιος ή κάτι τέτοιο αλλά στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις έχω γίνει σκληρή μεν πάνω στον θυμό μου, έχω πει βλακείες ναι, αλλά έχω πει και αλήθειες που έπρεπε να πω. Και το αντίστροφο. Στον θυμό μου χει φανερωθεί το πραγματικό πρόσωπο ανθρώπων που είχα δίπλα μου και εξέφρασαν την πραγματική γνώμη που είχαν για μένα χωρίς στρογγυλέματα και περιστροφές.

----------


## george1520

> Εγώ δεν πιστεύω πως στον θυμό πρέπει να κάνουμε ένα βήμα πίσω. Βρίσκω τον θυμό απελευθερωτικό κάποιες φορές και χρήσιμο μιας και θεωρώ ότι στον θυμό μπορεί να λέγονται και υπερβολές ή σκληρά λόγια αλλά είναι συνήθως λόγια που κρύβουν αλήθειες που σε διαφορετική περίπτωση δεν ξέρω αν θα λέγονταν ποτέ. Δεν μιλώ βέβαια για περιπτώσεις όπου μπορεί να βγεις εκτός ελέγχου και να γίνεις βίαιος ή κάτι τέτοιο αλλά στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις έχω γίνει σκληρή μεν πάνω στον θυμό μου, έχω πει βλακείες ναι, αλλά έχω πει και αλήθειες που έπρεπε να πω. Και το αντίστροφο. Στον θυμό μου χει φανερωθεί το πραγματικό πρόσωπο ανθρώπων που είχα δίπλα μου και εξέφρασαν την πραγματική γνώμη που είχαν για μένα χωρίς στρογγυλέματα και περιστροφές.


Λες ότι στον θυμό σου λες βλακειες.. Αλλά και αλήθειες. Πως να ξεχωρίσει ο άλλος τι είναι αλήθεια και τι βλακεια; Και γιατί πρέπει να φτάσεις σε τέτοιο σημείο για να πεις αλήθεια;

----------


## elisabet

> Λες ότι στον θυμό σου λες βλακειες.. Αλλά και αλήθειες. Πως να ξεχωρίσει ο άλλος τι είναι αλήθεια και τι βλακεια; Και γιατί πρέπει να φτάσεις σε τέτοιο σημείο για να πεις αλήθεια;


Από μένα θα το καταλάβει. Που μετά τον θυμό μου θα ζητήσω συγγνώμη για τις όποιες βλακείες είπα αν είπα. Συνήθως δεν είναι εντελώς ανυπόστατα, είναι απλά ειπωμένα με λάθος τρόπο.

Δεν ξέρω γιατί, έχω παρατηρήσει όμως πως και σε άλλους συμβαίνει. Πως μερικές φορές χρειάζεται ο θυμός για να ειπωθούν πράγματα με το όνομα τους διαφορετικά έχουμε την τάση οι άνθρωποι να τα στρογγυλεύουμε.

Προσωπικά, ίσως επειδή εγώ είμαι έτσι, εμπιστεύομαι περισσότερο αυτά που ακούω στον θυμό κάποιου. Πιστεύω ότι κρυβουν περισσοτερη αλήθεια από τα επεξεργασμένα, είναι πιο αυθεντικά.

----------


## Κύκνος

> Από μένα θα το καταλάβει. Που μετά τον θυμό μου θα ζητήσω συγγνώμη για τις όποιες βλακείες είπα αν είπα. Συνήθως δεν είναι εντελώς ανυπόστατα, είναι απλά ειπωμένα με λάθος τρόπο.
> 
> Δεν ξέρω γιατί, έχω παρατηρήσει όμως πως και σε άλλους συμβαίνει. Πως μερικές φορές χρειάζεται ο θυμός για να ειπωθούν πράγματα με το όνομα τους διαφορετικά έχουμε την τάση οι άνθρωποι να τα στρογγυλεύουμε.
> 
> Προσωπικά, ίσως επειδή εγώ είμαι έτσι, εμπιστεύομαι περισσότερο αυτά που ακούω στον θυμό κάποιου. Πιστεύω ότι κρυβουν περισσοτερη αλήθεια από τα επεξεργασμένα, είναι πιο αυθεντικά.


Έχω ακούσει πραγματικά φρικτά πράγματα πάνω σε θυμό και τα πίστεψα κι εγώ... Κι αποκαλύφθηκε πολύ καιρό μετά πως δεν ήταν αλήθεια κι άδικα υπέφερα εξαιτίας τους στο μεσοδιάστημα... Άρα ίσως να μην είναι καλή ιδέα να δίνουμε βάση σε λόγια που λέγονται εν θερμώ...

----------


## george1520

Εγώ γενικά στην ζωή μου είμαι ωμός.. Δεν χρειάζεται να θυμωσω. Αν και ώρες ώρες νιώθω ότι είμαι μόνιμα θυμωμένος.. Απλά κάποιες φορές πάνω στα νεύρα μας λέμε πράγματα απλά και μόνο για να πονεσουμε τον άλλον. Και δεν λέω μόνο για την δική μου πλευρά αλλά και για την άλλη πλευρά. Το καλό με μένα είναι ότι ζητάω συγνώμη για ότι δεν έπρεπε να πω. Ή εξηγώ μετά γιατι το είπα..

----------


## george1520

> Έχω ακούσει πραγματικά φρικτά πράγματα πάνω σε θυμό και τα πίστεψα κι εγώ... Κι αποκαλύφθηκε πολύ καιρό μετά πως δεν ήταν αλήθεια κι άδικα υπέφερα εξαιτίας τους στο μεσοδιάστημα... Άρα ίσως να μην είναι καλή ιδέα να δίνουμε βάση σε λόγια που λέγονται εν θερμώ...


Είμαι της άποψης ότι τα πιο σοβαρά λόγια λέγονται στην πλάκα.. Όχι με την μια φορα. Αν ένα αστείο γίνει και δεύτερη φορά

----------


## elisabet

> Έχω ακούσει πραγματικά φρικτά πράγματα πάνω σε θυμό και τα πίστεψα κι εγώ... Κι αποκαλύφθηκε πολύ καιρό μετά πως δεν ήταν αλήθεια κι άδικα υπέφερα εξαιτίας τους στο μεσοδιάστημα... Άρα ίσως να μην είναι καλή ιδέα να δίνουμε βάση σε λόγια που λέγονται εν θερμώ...


Ίσως δεν εξήγησα σωστά αυτό που εννοούσα. Δεν μιλώ για την περίπτωση που κάποιος θα μου δώσει πληροφορίες για ένα θέμα ενώ είναι θυμωμένος. Μιλώ για πράγματα που αφορούν στα συναισθήματα του, στην μεταξύ μας σχέση. Αυτά εμπιστεύομαι περισσότερο. Αν ο άλλος μου πει πάνω στα νεύρα του- προφανώς όχι με τον καλύτερο τρόπο- ότι η τάδε συμπεριφορά μου τον πείραξε, ότι φέρθηκα γαιδουρινα πχ ή ότι τον πλήγωσα, θα εμπιστευτώ αυτό περισσότερο παρά όταν θα ναι ήρεμος που θα μου πει, εντάξει δεν πειράζει ή δεν θα πει τίποτα. Όταν είναι δικός μου άνθρωπος και τον εμπιστεύομαι μπορώ να παραβλέψω τον κακό τρόπο και να μείνω στην ουσία αυτών που θέλει να πει.

----------


## elisabet

> Εγώ γενικά στην ζωή μου είμαι ωμός.. Δεν χρειάζεται να θυμωσω. Αν και ώρες ώρες νιώθω ότι είμαι μόνιμα θυμωμένος.. Απλά κάποιες φορές πάνω στα νεύρα μας λέμε πράγματα απλά και μόνο για να πονεσουμε τον άλλον. Και δεν λέω μόνο για την δική μου πλευρά αλλά και για την άλλη πλευρά. Το καλό με μένα είναι ότι ζητάω συγνώμη για ότι δεν έπρεπε να πω. Ή εξηγώ μετά γιατι το είπα..


ΚΙ εγώ είμαι ωμή γενικά. Μερικές φορές χρειάζεται να θυμώσω όμως. Πολλά πράγματα τα παραβλέπω όταν είμαι σε ήρεμη κατάσταση γιατί μπορεί να μην θέλω να χαλάσω την διάθεση μας εκείνη την ώρα πχ, ή μπορεί να βαριέμαι να ασχοληθώ και να πω δεν πειράζει άστο να περάσει. Μιλώ για απλά καθημερινά πράγματα που όμως όταν μαζευτούν μπορεί να με θυμώσουν κι έτσι να τα πω μαζεμένα.

Γενικά δεν θεωρώ τον θυμό αρνητικό οπωσδήποτε. ¨Οταν θυμώνω σημαίνει πως νοιάζομαι ακόμα, σημαίνει πως θέλω να διορθώσω πράγματα και με τους κοντινους μου ανθρώπους δεν βρίσκω τον λόγο να κρατάω αυτόν τον θυμό ή να τον κρύβω. Οϋτε κι οι άλλοι θέλω να τον κρύβουν. Αν νιώσω πως θα βγω εκτός εαυτού φυσικά και θα πω είμαι πολύ θυμωμένη τώρα, δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ καθαρά, άσε να το κουβεντιάσουμε άλλη ώρα, αλλά συνήθως θέλω να λύνεται επι τόπου. Δεν μπορώ να μένω με τον θυμό μου.

ΌΤαν ήμασταν μικρά είχαμε μια συνήθεια στο σπίτι. Οι γονείς μου μας έλεγαν ότι πριν πάμε για ύπνο δεν θα είμαστε θυμωμένοι ή μαλωμένοι. Θα το χουμε λύσει ο, τι είναι πριν την ώρα του ύπνου. Νομίζω ότι αυτό μου χει μείνει από τότε.

----------


## george1520

> ΚΙ εγώ είμαι ωμή γενικά. Μερικές φορές χρειάζεται να θυμώσω όμως. Πολλά πράγματα τα παραβλέπω όταν είμαι σε ήρεμη κατάσταση γιατί μπορεί να μην θέλω να χαλάσω την διάθεση μας εκείνη την ώρα πχ, ή μπορεί να βαριέμαι να ασχοληθώ και να πω δεν πειράζει άστο να περάσει. Μιλώ για απλά καθημερινά πράγματα που όμως όταν μαζευτούν μπορεί να με θυμώσουν κι έτσι να τα πω μαζεμένα.
> 
> Γενικά δεν θεωρώ τον θυμό αρνητικό οπωσδήποτε. ¨Οταν θυμώνω σημαίνει πως νοιάζομαι ακόμα, σημαίνει πως θέλω να διορθώσω πράγματα και με τους κοντινους μου ανθρώπους δεν βρίσκω τον λόγο να κρατάω αυτόν τον θυμό ή να τον κρύβω. Οϋτε κι οι άλλοι θέλω να τον κρύβουν. Αν νιώσω πως θα βγω εκτός εαυτού φυσικά και θα πω είμαι πολύ θυμωμένη τώρα, δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ καθαρά, άσε να το κουβεντιάσουμε άλλη ώρα, αλλά συνήθως θέλω να λύνεται επι τόπου. Δεν μπορώ να μένω με τον θυμό μου.
> 
> ΌΤαν ήμασταν μικρά είχαμε μια συνήθεια στο σπίτι. Οι γονείς μου μας έλεγαν ότι πριν πάμε για ύπνο δεν θα είμαστε θυμωμένοι ή μαλωμένοι. Θα το χουμε λύσει ο, τι είναι πριν την ώρα του ύπνου. Νομίζω ότι αυτό μου χει μείνει από τότε.


Καλησπέρα. Πως είσαι;
Και εγώ είμαι άνθρωπος που θέλει να λύνει ή να συζητήσει κάτι εκείνη την ώρα που συμβαίνει. Δεν μπορώ να έχω κάτι μέσα στο μυαλό μου και να με τρώει.. Κατάλαβα όμως με το καιρό πως ο χρόνος κάποτε χρειάζεται.. Δεν χρειάζεται πάντα να συζητάς ένα πρόβλημα αμέσως.. Ούτε χρειάζεται πάντα να μιλάς όταν θυμώνεις.

Πολύ ωραίο αυτό που σας έμαθαν οι γονείς σας.. Εμενα συνήθως με βαραγαν για καληνύχτα...

----------


## Κύκνος

> Ίσως δεν εξήγησα σωστά αυτό που εννοούσα. Δεν μιλώ για την περίπτωση που κάποιος θα μου δώσει πληροφορίες για ένα θέμα ενώ είναι θυμωμένος. Μιλώ για πράγματα που αφορούν στα συναισθήματα του, στην μεταξύ μας σχέση. Αυτά εμπιστεύομαι περισσότερο. Αν ο άλλος μου πει πάνω στα νεύρα του- προφανώς όχι με τον καλύτερο τρόπο- ότι η τάδε συμπεριφορά μου τον πείραξε, ότι φέρθηκα γαιδουρινα πχ ή ότι τον πλήγωσα, θα εμπιστευτώ αυτό περισσότερο παρά όταν θα ναι ήρεμος που θα μου πει, εντάξει δεν πειράζει ή δεν θα πει τίποτα. Όταν είναι δικός μου άνθρωπος και τον εμπιστεύομαι μπορώ να παραβλέψω τον κακό τρόπο και να μείνω στην ουσία αυτών που θέλει να πει.


Κατάλαβα...  :Smile:  Μάλλον η περίπτωση που έχω εγώ στο μυαλό μου είναι ακραία γιατί από τα λόγια αυτού του ανθρώπου έβγαλα συμπέρασμα πως με μισεί, τόσο άσχημα πράγματα ειπώθηκαν τότε... Πράγματα και λόγια που σε ήρεμη φάση τα πήρε πίσω λέγοντας ότι δεν μου κρατάει καμία κακία κι εγώ στο μεσοδιάστημα υπέφερα χωρίς λόγο γι' αυτό ίσως φάνηκε ότι δεν κατανόησα τα λεγόμενα σου...
Αυτό που λες το να σου πει ότι τον πλήγωσες για παράδειγμα κι εγώ θα το πίστευα περισσότερο αν μου το έλεγε όντας θυμωμένος...

----------


## Κύκνος

> Είμαι της άποψης ότι τα πιο σοβαρά λόγια λέγονται στην πλάκα.. Όχι με την μια φορα. Αν ένα αστείο γίνει και δεύτερη φορά


Αυτό δεν το είχα σκεφτεί... Ίσως να έχεις δίκιο...

----------


## Αλεξία10

Εντάξει όλα αυτά.. Όταν όμως ένας άνθρωπος είναι γενικά ήρεμος για χρόνια ολόκληρα και έρχεται η στιγμή που θυμώνει και στα λέει μαζεμένα; Πράγματα που προκάλεσες και ούτε καν σου πέρναγαν από το μυαλό; Και το χειρότερο.. Όταν αυτά είναι ΌΛΑ αλήθεια; Τι κάνεις τότε;;;

----------


## george1520

> Εντάξει όλα αυτά.. Όταν όμως ένας άνθρωπος είναι γενικά ήρεμος για χρόνια ολόκληρα και έρχεται η στιγμή που θυμώνει και στα λέει μαζεμένα; Πράγματα που προκάλεσες και ούτε καν σου πέρναγαν από το μυαλό; Και το χειρότερο.. Όταν αυτά είναι ΌΛΑ αλήθεια; Τι κάνεις τότε;;;


Θεωρώ άσχημο να μαζεύεις πράγματα και να μη λες τίποτα. Και ο άλλος να μην έχει ιδέα και να νομίζει πως όλα είναι εντάξει... Το να ξεσπάσει μια μέρα και να λέει όλα όσα μάζευε είναι άσχημο. Αλλά. Άσχημο είναι και να εξαφανιστεί χωρίς να μάθεις και το γιατί. Χωρίς να σου δώσει την ευκαιρία να πεις την γνώμη σου, να εξηγήσεις κτλ..

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Θεωρώ άσχημο να μαζεύεις πράγματα και να μη λες τίποτα. Και ο άλλος να μην έχει ιδέα και να νομίζει πως όλα είναι εντάξει... Το να ξεσπάσει μια μέρα και να λέει όλα όσα μάζευε είναι άσχημο. Αλλά. Άσχημο είναι και να εξαφανιστεί χωρίς να μάθεις και το γιατί. Χωρίς να σου δώσει την ευκαιρία να πεις την γνώμη σου, να εξηγήσεις κτλ..


Ναι.. Με το να εξαφανιστεί δεν σου αφήνει καν περιθώριο να μάθεις που φταις ή να εξηγήσεις οτιδήποτε.. Θεωρώ ότι είναι πιο άσχημο και από το να θυμώσει και να στα "χτυπήσει" όλα μαζεμένα..

----------


## george1520

> Αυτό δεν το είχα σκεφτεί... Ίσως να έχεις δίκιο...


Εγώ πάντως έτσι είμαι. Όχι πάντα αλλά έτυχε αρκετές φορές να πω στην πλάκα κάτι που θέλω να πω.. Ή να πω κάτι σε στυλ αστείου για να δω αντιδράσεις...

----------


## george1520

> Ναι.. Με το να εξαφανιστεί δεν σου αφήνει καν περιθώριο να μάθεις που φταις ή να εξηγήσεις οτιδήποτε.. Θεωρώ ότι είναι πιο άσχημο και από το να θυμώσει και να στα "χτυπήσει" όλα μαζεμένα..


Εγώ όταν θυμώνω γίνομαι σκληρός.. Γενικά μιλάω γιατί κράτησα πολλά μέσα μου και πλέον δεν μπορώ άλλο. Κάποιες φορές ο θυμός μου είναι πιο έντονος από όσο αναλογεί γιατί αυτός που με Θύμωσε - πλήγωσε.. Έξυσε άθελά του μια ανοιχτή πληγή.. Παλιά θυμωνα, έλεγα ότι είχα μέσα μου.. Άφηνα τον άλλον να μιλήσει, δεν άκουγα και έφευγα.. Είναι κάτι που ακόμη ως ένα σημείο το κάνω αλλά πλέον ακούω... Αν αξίζει να μείνω, μένω. Αν αξίζει να ασχοληθώ περισσότερο το κάνω.. Πλέον οι κινήσεις μου είναι πιο συνειδητες.. Ακόμη και όταν θυμώνω.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Εγώ όταν θυμώνω γίνομαι σκληρός.. Γενικά μιλάω γιατί κράτησα πολλά μέσα μου και πλέον δεν μπορώ άλλο. Κάποιες φορές ο θυμός μου είναι πιο έντονος από όσο αναλογεί γιατί αυτός που με Θύμωσε - πλήγωσε.. Έξυσε άθελά του μια ανοιχτή πληγή.. Παλιά θυμωνα, έλεγα ότι είχα μέσα μου.. Άφηνα τον άλλον να μιλήσει, δεν άκουγα και έφευγα.. Είναι κάτι που ακόμη ως ένα σημείο το κάνω αλλά πλέον ακούω... Αν αξίζει να μείνω, μένω. Αν αξίζει να ασχοληθώ περισσότερο το κάνω.. Πλέον οι κινήσεις μου είναι πιο συνειδητες.. Ακόμη και όταν θυμώνω.


Το να κάτσεις να ακούς τον άλλον δείχνει δύναμη και είναι μεγάλο βήμα που έχεις φτάσει εκεί έστω και αν δεν το κάνεις πάντα..

----------


## Najiamou

Σκέφτομαι πάλι τα ίδια. Πάλι το παρελθόν. Δεν αλλάζει κάτι και αυτό με πονάει.

----------


## elisabet

> Καλησπέρα. Πως είσαι;
> Και εγώ είμαι άνθρωπος που θέλει να λύνει ή να συζητήσει κάτι εκείνη την ώρα που συμβαίνει. Δεν μπορώ να έχω κάτι μέσα στο μυαλό μου και να με τρώει.. Κατάλαβα όμως με το καιρό πως ο χρόνος κάποτε χρειάζεται.. Δεν χρειάζεται πάντα να συζητάς ένα πρόβλημα αμέσως.. Ούτε χρειάζεται πάντα να μιλάς όταν θυμώνεις.
> 
> Πολύ ωραίο αυτό που σας έμαθαν οι γονείς σας.. Εμενα συνήθως με βαραγαν για καληνύχτα...


Πάντα όχι, θα συμφωνήσω. Καμιά περίπτωση δεν είναι ίδια, ούτε υπάρχει κανόνας. Εγώ πάω με βάση το πώς νιώθω. Υπάρχουν κάποιες λίγες ομολογουμένως περιπτώσεις που όντως νιώθω ότι δεν μπορώ να συζητήσω κάτι άμεσα, ότι θα αδικήσω, ότι δεν το σκέφτομαι καθαρά κτλ. Είμαι από την φύση μου ανυπόμονη όμως, δεν τα πάω καλά με την υπομονή και θεωρώ ότι τις περισσότερες φορές λειτουργεί καλύτερα για μένα να λύνω κάτι άμεσα κι όχι να περιμένω, έστω κι αν το κάνω με θυμό και ως εκ τούτου άγαρμπα. Εξάλλου οι σχέσεις δεν είναι στατικές, ούτε τα συναισθήματα μας , ούτε τίποτα βασικά άρα πού είναι το κακό στο να εκφράσω ΤΩΡΑ το πώς νιώθω που μπορεί να είναι και οργή και θυμός και πίκρα και οτιδήποτε αρνητικό αλλά θα ναι αυθεντικό και αληθινό...κι αν αύριο αλλάξουν αυτά που νιώθω να είμαι εκεί ξανά ώστε να εκφράσω τα νέα συναισθήματα;

----------


## george1520

> Σκέφτομαι πάλι τα ίδια. Πάλι το παρελθόν. Δεν αλλάζει κάτι και αυτό με πονάει.


Σχετικά με τι;παιδικη ηλικία;

----------


## george1520

> Πάντα όχι, θα συμφωνήσω. Καμιά περίπτωση δεν είναι ίδια, ούτε υπάρχει κανόνας. Εγώ πάω με βάση το πώς νιώθω. Υπάρχουν κάποιες λίγες ομολογουμένως περιπτώσεις που όντως νιώθω ότι δεν μπορώ να συζητήσω κάτι άμεσα, ότι θα αδικήσω, ότι δεν το σκέφτομαι καθαρά κτλ. Είμαι από την φύση μου ανυπόμονη όμως, δεν τα πάω καλά με την υπομονή και θεωρώ ότι τις περισσότερες φορές λειτουργεί καλύτερα για μένα να λύνω κάτι άμεσα κι όχι να περιμένω, έστω κι αν το κάνω με θυμό και ως εκ τούτου άγαρμπα. Εξάλλου οι σχέσεις δεν είναι στατικές, ούτε τα συναισθήματα μας , ούτε τίποτα βασικά άρα πού είναι το κακό στο να εκφράσω ΤΩΡΑ το πώς νιώθω που μπορεί να είναι και οργή και θυμός και πίκρα και οτιδήποτε αρνητικό αλλά θα ναι αυθεντικό και αληθινό...κι αν αύριο αλλάξουν αυτά που νιώθω να είμαι εκεί ξανά ώστε να εκφράσω τα νέα συναισθήματα;


Μπορεί όμως ο θυμός εκεινη την ώρα να είναι με βάση τα δεδομένα που έχεις μπροστά σου. Κάποιες φορές είναι καλό να δώσεις χρόνο να δεις κι άλλα πράγματα.. Και κάποιες φορές θυμώνουμε χωρίς λόγο (για τον άλλον).. Και τότε είναι καλύτερο να αφήσεις τον χρόνο να περάσει και να μιλήσεις μετά ήρεμα.

----------


## elisabet

> Μπορεί όμως ο θυμός εκεινη την ώρα να είναι με βάση τα δεδομένα που έχεις μπροστά σου. Κάποιες φορές είναι καλό να δώσεις χρόνο να δεις κι άλλα πράγματα.. Και κάποιες φορές θυμώνουμε χωρίς λόγο (για τον άλλον).. Και τότε είναι καλύτερο να αφήσεις τον χρόνο να περάσει και να μιλήσεις μετά ήρεμα.


Μα όλα τα συναισθήματα με βάση τα δεδομένα που έχουμε ανα πάσα στιγμή είναι. Αν μου πεις ένα ψέμα πχ που θα μ αρέσει, θα χαρώ θα σου δείξω την χαρά μου εκείνη την στιγμή. Αν μετά αποκαλυφθεί πως ήταν ψέμα, αυτό δεν μπορεί να αναιρέσει την χαρά που ένιωσα όταν μου το πες. Τι θα πρεπε να κάνω; Να περιμένω και να μην χαρώ μέχρι να επιβεβαιώσω την καλή είδηση; Γιατί ο θυμός ή το όποιο αρνητικό συναίσθημα δηλαδή θα πρέπει να περιμένουν; Ενα απλό συναίσθημα είναι που μπορεί να δηλώνει απογοήτευση, πίκρα, πόνο, και τι έγινε; Κι αυτά στο πρόγραμμα είναι και στην ζωή και μπορεί να αλλάξουν απτην μια στιγμή στην άλλη και αλλάζουν όντως.

Στον θυμό ο άνθρωπος δείχνει μεγάλο μέρος του χαρακτήρα του που μπορεί να μην σου αποκαλυφθεί ποτέ άλλοτε. Αν εγώ μέσα μου πχ κρύβω κακία που μπορώ σε νηφάλια κατάσταση και την καμουφλάρω, την στρογγυλεύω, την δουλεύω κάπως ώστε να γίνεται αποδεκτή, στον θυμό μου δεν θα μπορέσω να την κρύψω. Αν είμαι κατίνα, στον θυμό μου θα την δεις την κατινιά μου. Δεν λέμε τυχαία πράγματα στον θυμό μας, σκληροί μπορεί να γινόμαστε όλοι, αλλά δεν βγάζουμε όλοι τα ίδια. Αυτά που έχει μέσα του βγάζει ο καθένας.

----------


## george1520

Συμφωνώ μέχρι ένα σημείο. Στο θυμό δεν λέμε πάντα αλήθειες. Εγώ σαν άνθρωπος όταν νευριασω θα πω κάτι για να πληγωσω. Δεν σημαίνει είναι η αλήθεια μου. Και δεν καμαρωνω γιαυτό.. Έτσι πάλευα μια ζωή με τους "δικους μου".. Έτσι επιβίωσα..οποτε κάποτε χρειάζεται να μη μιλήσεις..

----------


## elisabet

> Συμφωνώ μέχρι ένα σημείο. Στο θυμό δεν λέμε πάντα αλήθειες. Εγώ σαν άνθρωπος όταν νευριασω θα πω κάτι για να πληγωσω. Δεν σημαίνει είναι η αλήθεια μου. Και δεν καμαρωνω γιαυτό.. Έτσι πάλευα μια ζωή με τους "δικους μου".. Έτσι επιβίωσα..οποτε κάποτε χρειάζεται να μη μιλήσεις..


ΚΙ αυτό που λες ότι θα πεις κάτι να πληγώσεις, πάλι κάτι δείχνει. Προφανώς αυτό που λες, ότι έμαθες να λειτουργείς έτσι ως άμυνα για να επιβιώσεις. Θα λεγες ποτέ κάτι για να πληγώσεις που να χει να κάνει με μια ασθένεια του άλλου; Θα τον έλεγες πχ ανάπηρο ως βρισιά επειδή μπορεί να είχε μιας μορφής αναπηρία; Θα λεγες ποτέ σε μια γυναίκα που δεν μπορεί να κάνει παιδιά κάτι που να θίγει αυτό το θέμα έτσι για να την πληγώσεις; Ή θα αποκαλούσες ποτέ χοντρό κάποιον σε καβγά; Στα λέω ως παραδείγματα για να καταλάβεις τι εννοώ.

Προσωπικά δεν εμπιστεύομαι τους ανθρώπους που δεν έχω δει θυμωμένους. 

Ίσως είμαι επηρεασμένη απο προσωπική εμπειρία. Σχετικά πρόσφατα μου έγινε μεγάλη αποκάλυψη σχετικά με κάποιο πρόσωπο που είχα στην ζωή μου και φρόντιζε να κρύβει πάντα τον θυμό του. Χρειάστηκε να φτάσω εγώ στα άκρα, να θυμώσω πολύ και έντονα για να δω το φως το αληθινό.

----------


## george1520

> ΚΙ αυτό που λες ότι θα πεις κάτι να πληγώσεις, πάλι κάτι δείχνει. Προφανώς αυτό που λες, ότι έμαθες να λειτουργείς έτσι ως άμυνα για να επιβιώσεις. Θα λεγες ποτέ κάτι για να πληγώσεις που να χει να κάνει με μια ασθένεια του άλλου; Θα τον έλεγες πχ ανάπηρο ως βρισιά επειδή μπορεί να είχε μιας μορφής αναπηρία; Θα λεγες ποτέ σε μια γυναίκα που δεν μπορεί να κάνει παιδιά κάτι που να θίγει αυτό το θέμα έτσι για να την πληγώσεις; Ή θα αποκαλούσες ποτέ χοντρό κάποιον σε καβγά; Στα λέω ως παραδείγματα για να καταλάβεις τι εννοώ.
> 
> Προσωπικά δεν εμπιστεύομαι τους ανθρώπους που δεν έχω δει θυμωμένους. 
> 
> Ίσως είμαι επηρεασμένη απο προσωπική εμπειρία. Σχετικά πρόσφατα μου έγινε μεγάλη αποκάλυψη σχετικά με κάποιο πρόσωπο που είχα στην ζωή μου και φρόντιζε να κρύβει πάντα τον θυμό του. Χρειάστηκε να φτάσω εγώ στα άκρα, να θυμώσω πολύ και έντονα για να δω το φως το αληθινό.


Όχι έτσι.. Πότε δεν θα έκανα αυτό το πράγμα.

Για αυτό που έλεγες τις προάλλες εδώ;;;

----------


## elisabet

> Όχι έτσι.. Πότε δεν θα έκανα αυτό το πράγμα.
> 
> Για αυτό που έλεγες τις προάλλες εδώ;;;


Όχι όχι καμιά σχέση....μιλώ για πράγματα κρατημένα που ούτε καν μου περνούσαν απτο μυαλό ότι κρατάει, για ατόφια κακία που είδα ξαφνικά, για φθόνο γενικά μιλώ για μεγάλη απόκάλυψη και είμαι σίγουρη πως δεν θα τα μάθαινα ποτέ όλα αυτά αν δεν προκαλούσα την έκρηξη με τον δικό μου θυμό και προτιμούσα να τα κρατήσω και να τα συζητήσω όμορφα και ωραία. Ομορφα κι ωραία θα συνέχιζε να με δουλεύει.

----------


## Ορέστης

Πιστευω καποιοι με σχολιαζουν.

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

> Πιστευω καποιοι με σχολιαζουν.


Ποιοι Ορέστη;

----------


## george1520

> Όχι όχι καμιά σχέση....μιλώ για πράγματα κρατημένα που ούτε καν μου περνούσαν απτο μυαλό ότι κρατάει, για ατόφια κακία που είδα ξαφνικά, για φθόνο γενικά μιλώ για μεγάλη απόκάλυψη και είμαι σίγουρη πως δεν θα τα μάθαινα ποτέ όλα αυτά αν δεν προκαλούσα την έκρηξη με τον δικό μου θυμό και προτιμούσα να τα κρατήσω και να τα συζητήσω όμορφα και ωραία. Ομορφα κι ωραία θα συνέχιζε να με δουλεύει.


Αυτό το άτομο είναι το άλλο άκρο που είναι το χειρότερο. Που μαζεύει μαζεύει και κάνει μπαμ. Εγώ δεν σου είπα αυτό.. Εγώ αυτό δεν το αντέχω. Ούτε να μου μαζεύει ο άλλος πράγματα που τον ενοχλούν και μια μέρα να μου τα πετάξει στα μούτρα, ούτε να μου κάνει μούτρα για κάτι και να μη ξέρω τι, ούτε να εξαφανιστεί χωρίς να πει κουβέντα.. Αυτά θα θεωρώ ανωριμότητες

----------


## george1520

> Ποιοι Ορέστη;


Στείλε του μήνυμα να μάθουμε.

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

> Στείλε του μήνυμα να μάθουμε.


Ευχαρίστως!!

----------


## elisabet

> Αυτό το άτομο είναι το άλλο άκρο που είναι το χειρότερο. Που μαζεύει μαζεύει και κάνει μπαμ. Εγώ δεν σου είπα αυτό.. Εγώ αυτό δεν το αντέχω. Ούτε να μου μαζεύει ο άλλος πράγματα που τον ενοχλούν και μια μέρα να μου τα πετάξει στα μούτρα, ούτε να μου κάνει μούτρα για κάτι και να μη ξέρω τι, ούτε να εξαφανιστεί χωρίς να πει κουβέντα.. Αυτά θα θεωρώ ανωριμότητες


Καλημέρα
Οχι δεν έκανε μπαμ από μόνο του, εγώ έκανα μπαμ και προκάλεσα αναστάτωση που δεν μπορούσε να ελέγξει κι έτσι αναγκάστηκε να αποκαλυφθεί. Νόμιζε πως μια ζωή όταν έκανε βλακεία εγώ θα πήγαινα ήρεμα κι όμορφα και θα το συζητούσα με τις δικαιολογίες έτοιμες και θα με έριχνε. Όταν άφησα όλον τον θυμό μου να βγει όπως μου ρθε χωρίς να φιλτράρω τι πρέπει και τι δεν πρέπει, σοκαρίστηκε τόσο που δεν μπόρεσε πια να κρύψει την αλήθεια όπως έκανε μέχρι τότε. Δεν μάζευε θυμό, μάζευε κακία και φθόνο τα οποία έκρυβε σχολαστικά πίσω από όμορφες κουβέντες κολακείες και χαμόγελα. Το μόνο που μετάνιωσα είναι που την δεδομένη στιγμή που ήμουν στην βράση δεν έκανα κάτι ακόμα που θα πρεπε να χω κάνει κι άκουσα τις "ψύχραιμες" φωνές που μου έλεγαν να ηρεμήσω και να το ξανασκεφτώ.

Και για να μην παρεξηγηθώ δεν εννοώ οτιδήποτε σχετικό με βία.

----------


## george1520

Καλημέρα.. Και απλά δεν μιλάτε πλέον;

----------


## elisabet

> Καλημέρα.. Και απλά δεν μιλάτε πλέον;


Όχι απλά δεν μιλάμε, άλλα έχει πέσει προειδοποίηση να αλλάζει δρόμο όταν με βλέπει. Έχω σχεδόν ολοκληρώσει όλες τις ενέργειες που έπρεπε να κινηθούν ώστε να βγει οριστικά και αμετάκλητα από την ζωή μου και των δικών μου.

Ευγνωμονώ την έκρηξη θυμού μου που μου άνοιξε τα μάτια και έτσι μπόρεσα να ξεφορτωθώ ένα παράσιτο.

----------


## george1520

> Όχι απλά δεν μιλάμε, άλλα έχει πέσει προειδοποίηση να αλλάζει δρόμο όταν με βλέπει. Έχω σχεδόν ολοκληρώσει όλες τις ενέργειες που έπρεπε να κινηθούν ώστε να βγει οριστικά και αμετάκλητα από την ζωή μου και των δικών μου.
> 
> Ευγνωμονώ την έκρηξη θυμού μου που μου άνοιξε τα μάτια και έτσι μπόρεσα να ξεφορτωθώ ένα παράσιτο.


Και πλέον είσαι εντάξει; Δεν σκέφτεσαι πχ το περιστατικό; Δεν λες πόσο άδικο είναι όλο αυτό;

----------


## elisabet

> Και πλέον είσαι εντάξει; Δεν σκέφτεσαι πχ το περιστατικό; Δεν λες πόσο άδικο είναι όλο αυτό;


Δεν έχουν ολοκληρωθεί εντελως όλα αυτά που πρεπει κ θέλω οποτε ειμαι ακόμα κάπως " μέσα" στο θέμα. Είμαι στην τελική ευθεία όμως οποτε πιστεύω πως μετα θα είμαι οκ.

Φυσικά κ έχω ακόμα το αίσθημα της αδικίας ή της ενοχής που δεν πήρα χαμπαρι νωρίτερα τι γινόταν. Δεν είναι ευκολο να τα αποδεχτείς όλα αυτά όταν σου χουν μάθει απο τότε που θυμάσαι τον εαυτό σου οτι πρόκειται για άτομο της οικογένειας που πρεπει να φροντίζεις. Ολα τα νιώθω. Απλα σε μικροτερο βαθμό πια καθώς απομακρύνονται χρονικά κ συναισθηματικά.

----------


## george1520

> Δεν έχουν ολοκληρωθεί εντελως όλα αυτά που πρεπει κ θέλω οποτε ειμαι ακόμα κάπως " μέσα" στο θέμα. Είμαι στην τελική ευθεία όμως οποτε πιστεύω πως μετα θα είμαι οκ.
> 
> Φυσικά κ έχω ακόμα το αίσθημα της αδικίας ή της ενοχής που δεν πήρα χαμπαρι νωρίτερα τι γινόταν. Δεν είναι ευκολο να τα αποδεχτείς όλα αυτά όταν σου χουν μάθει απο τότε που θυμάσαι τον εαυτό σου οτι πρόκειται για άτομο της οικογένειας που πρεπει να φροντίζεις. Ολα τα νιώθω. Απλα σε μικροτερο βαθμό πια καθώς απομακρύνονται χρονικά κ συναισθηματικά.


Μια απορία.. Κανεις ψυχοθεραπεία ακόμη; (είπα ακόμη γιατί φαντάζομαι ότι κάποια στιγμή έκανες)

----------


## elisabet

> Μια απορία.. Κανεις ψυχοθεραπεία ακόμη; (είπα ακόμη γιατί φαντάζομαι ότι κάποια στιγμή έκανες)


Εκανα για ενα διάστημα παλιότερα που ενιωσα οτι το χρειάζομαι. Τώρα δεν κάνω όχι. Σκοπεύω να ξεκινησω καποιες συνεδρίες μόλις ξεμπερδεψω με κάτι αλλά θέματα.

----------


## george1520

Σε βοήθησε η ψυχοθεραπεία;

----------


## elisabet

> Σε βοήθησε η ψυχοθεραπεία;


Τοτε που πήγα ηταν για πολύ συγκεκριμένο λόγο και ναι με βοήθησε παρα πολύ. 
Γιατί? Νιώθεις πως εσένα δεν σε βοηθάει?

----------


## george1520

Το ιδανικότερο για μένα θα ήταν να ζούσα μια καλή παιδική ηλικία και να μη χρειαζόμουν την ψυχοθεραπεία.. Να μην έπεφτα τόσο πολύ ψυχολογικά κτλ. Με βοήθησε.. Βλέπω την ζωή διαφορετικά. Απλά σκέφτομαι.. Αν δεν πήγαινα πως θα ήμουν τώρα;

----------


## elisabet

> Το ιδανικότερο για μένα θα ήταν να ζούσα μια καλή παιδική ηλικία και να μη χρειαζόμουν την ψυχοθεραπεία.. Να μην έπεφτα τόσο πολύ ψυχολογικά κτλ. Με βοήθησε.. Βλέπω την ζωή διαφορετικά. Απλά σκέφτομαι.. Αν δεν πήγαινα πως θα ήμουν τώρα;


ΤΟ ιδανικότερο δεν υπάρχει για κανέναν μας. ΜΠορεί να είχες καλή παιδική ηλικία και πάλι να χρειαζόσουν κάποια στιγμή ψυχοθεραπεία, δεν υπάρχουν τέλειοι γονείς. Πάντα θα υπάρχει κάτι που μας έμαθαν λάθος και πρέπει να το μάθουμε απτην αρχή.

Αν δεν είχες πάει πιθανόν να ήσουν βυθισμένος στην κατάθλιψη ή παραδομένος σε μια ζωή που δεν ήθελες. Το σημαντικό είναι να παλεύει κανείς να αλλάξει αυτά που δεν του αρέσουν. Ακόμα κι αν δεν το πετύχει ποτέ στο 100%, σίγουρα στην διαδρομή θα κερδίσει πολλά.

----------


## george1520

> ΤΟ ιδανικότερο δεν υπάρχει για κανέναν μας. ΜΠορεί να είχες καλή παιδική ηλικία και πάλι να χρειαζόσουν κάποια στιγμή ψυχοθεραπεία, δεν υπάρχουν τέλειοι γονείς. Πάντα θα υπάρχει κάτι που μας έμαθαν λάθος και πρέπει να το μάθουμε απτην αρχή.
> 
> Αν δεν είχες πάει πιθανόν να ήσουν βυθισμένος στην κατάθλιψη ή παραδομένος σε μια ζωή που δεν ήθελες. Το σημαντικό είναι να παλεύει κανείς να αλλάξει αυτά που δεν του αρέσουν. Ακόμα κι αν δεν το πετύχει ποτέ στο 100%, σίγουρα στην διαδρομή θα κερδίσει πολλά.


Δεν είπα ποτέ ότι υπάρχουν τέλειοι γονείς. Εγώ μιλάω για τους γονείς που καταστρέφουν ψυχές.. Παιδικές ψυχές..

Θα είχα ναι σίγουρα κάτι που θα χρειαζόταν βελτίωση γιατί κανένας άνθρωπος δεν είναι τέλειος αλλά δεν θα είχα τόσα "θέματα" να λύσω.. Και είναι πολλά και δύσκολα.
Μπορεί και να μην ήμουν βυθισμένος στην κατάθλιψη και να ζούσα τη ζωή που ήδη είχα και να ήμουν εντάξει με αυτό. Όπως και να ήμουν. Όταν δεν ξέρεις ότι μπορείς να γίνεις καλύτερος, δεν το αναζητάς.. Εγώ ξέρω πως έγινα καλύτερος και μπορώ να γίνω και ακόμη περισσότερο... Αλλα αξίζει; όταν εσύ θες να βελτιωθείς και οι άλλοι όχι; Και αν αυτοί οι άλλοι σε επηρεάζουν;

Εγώ ξέρω πως η συμπεριφορά που είχα ήταν αυτή που με έκανε να είμαι αυτός που είμαι τώρα. Άλλος στην θέση μου δεν θα μιλούσε όπως εγώ, δεν θα φεροταν όπως εγώ. Πολύ πιθανόν να έπεφτε και από ένα γκρεμό να ησύχαζε.. Γιατί να φύγω από πάνω μου αυτη την συμπεριφορά;; ή αυτόν τον χαρακτήρα;

----------


## elisabet

> Δεν είπα ποτέ ότι υπάρχουν τέλειοι γονείς. Εγώ μιλάω για τους γονείς που καταστρέφουν ψυχές.. Παιδικές ψυχές..
> 
> Θα είχα ναι σίγουρα κάτι που θα χρειαζόταν βελτίωση γιατί κανένας άνθρωπος δεν είναι τέλειος αλλά δεν θα είχα τόσα "θέματα" να λύσω.. Και είναι πολλά και δύσκολα.
> Μπορεί και να μην ήμουν βυθισμένος στην κατάθλιψη και να ζούσα τη ζωή που ήδη είχα και να ήμουν εντάξει με αυτό. Όπως και να ήμουν. Όταν δεν ξέρεις ότι μπορείς να γίνεις καλύτερος, δεν το αναζητάς.. Εγώ ξέρω πως έγινα καλύτερος και μπορώ να γίνω και ακόμη περισσότερο... Αλλα αξίζει; όταν εσθθύ θες να βελτιωθείς και οι άλλοι όχι; Και αν αυτοί οι άλλοι σε επηρεάζουν;
> 
> Εγώ ξέρω πως η συμπεριφορά που είχα ήταν αυτή που με έκανε να είμαι αυτός που είμαι τώρα. Άλλος στην θέση μου δεν θα μιλούσε όπως εγώ, δεν θα φεροταν όπως εγώ. Πολύ πιθανόν να έπεφτε και από ένα γκρεμό να ησύχαζε.. Γιατί να φύγω από πάνω μου αυτη την συμπεριφορά;; ή αυτόν τον χαρακτήρα;


Μα για να επιλέξεις να ξεκινήσεις ψυχοθεραπεία ηδη ειχες αποκλείσει το ενδεχόμενο να συνεχίσεις την ζωή που είχες, προφανώς δεν ήσουν καλά πια μέσα σου με αυτο που ήσουν. Δεν σε άλλαξε η ψυχοθεραπεία. Εσύ αλλαξες. Η ψυχοθεραπεία μπορεί απλα να σε βοηθήσει να δεις γρηγορότερα αυτό που ηδη εψαχνες. Οταν πηγες ηξέρες ηδη πως μπορείς να γίνεις καλύτερος.

Νιώθω κ συγχωρα με αν κάνω λάθος, πως πενθεις με κάποιο τροπο τον εαυτό που ήσουν. Φυσιολογικό είναι αυτό. Και να πενθεις κ να ανάπολεις. Είμαι σίγουρη όμως πως το ξέρεις κατα βάθος πως δεν γινόταν να συνεχιζες όπως ήσουν.

----------


## george1520

Ο λόγος που άρχισα ψυχοθεραπεία ήταν γιατί δεν ήξερα τι μου γινόταν. Απλά έβλεπα πως ότι και να είναι δεν είναι φυσιολογικό. Δεν είχα ιδέα τι δύναμη μπορεί να έχει η ψυχοθεραπεία. Οι άνθρωποι που ήξερα που ζούσαν παρόμοια ή και χειρότερα από ότι εγώ ήταν βυθισμένοι στην κατάθλιψη. Και έλεγα Εγώ δεν είμαι έτσι. Ξέρω τι μου γίνεται, το ελέγχω απλά δεν καταλαβαίνω τι είναι. Μου εξήγησε η ψυχολόγος ότι υπάρχουν πολλών ειδών κατάθλιψη.. Τότε αποδέχτηκα τι περνάω και το άφησα να εξελιχθεί..

Πενθω?? Χμμμμμ όχι ακριβώς.. Απλα κάποια στοιχεία που έχω δεν θέλω να τα χάσω. Δεν θέλω να μαλάκωσω. Δεν θέλω να γίνω υποχωρητικος. Είναι σαν και είμαι στο σινεμά και πρέπει να διαλέξω σε ποια αίθουσα θέλω να πάω. Στην μια είναι το παρελθόν μου και στην άλλη το μέλλον μου.. Δεν μπορείς να τις παρακολουθήσεις και τις δύο ταυτόχρονα.. Πρέπει να διαλέξεις.

----------


## elisabet

> Ο λόγος που άρχισα ψυχοθεραπεία ήταν γιατί δεν ήξερα τι μου γινόταν. Απλά έβλεπα πως ότι και να είναι δεν είναι φυσιολογικό. Δεν είχα ιδέα τι δύναμη μπορεί να έχει η ψυχοθεραπεία. Οι άνθρωποι που ήξερα που ζούσαν παρόμοια ή και χειρότερα από ότι εγώ ήταν βυθισμένοι στην κατάθλιψη. Και έλεγα Εγώ δεν είμαι έτσι. Ξέρω τι μου γίνεται, το ελέγχω απλά δεν καταλαβαίνω τι είναι. Μου εξήγησε η ψυχολόγος ότι υπάρχουν πολλών ειδών κατάθλιψη.. Τότε αποδέχτηκα τι περνάω και το άφησα να εξελιχθεί..
> 
> Πενθω?? Χμμμμμ όχι ακριβώς.. Απλα κάποια στοιχεία που έχω δεν θέλω να τα χάσω. Δεν θέλω να μαλάκωσω. Δεν θέλω να γίνω υποχωρητικος. Είναι σαν και είμαι στο σινεμά και πρέπει να διαλέξω σε ποια αίθουσα θέλω να πάω. Στην μια είναι το παρελθόν μου και στην άλλη το μέλλον μου.. Δεν μπορείς να τις παρακολουθήσεις και τις δύο ταυτόχρονα.. Πρέπει να διαλέξεις.


Δεν θα αλλάξεις χαρακτήρα επειδή κάνεις ψυχοθεραπεία. Θα παραμείνεις αυτός που είσαι, και μόνο όταν αναγνωρίσεις εσύ ο ίδιος κάποιο "προβληματικό" στοιχείο πάνω σου και αποφασισείς συνειδητά να το αφήσεις πίσω, θα προχωρήσεις. Είναι λογικό να φοβάσαι την αλλαγή και να προτιμάς τον παλιό γνωστό σου εαυτό, αλλά ο παλιός γνωστός σου εαυτός σε έφτασε στην κατάθλιψη όπως λες. Η άμυνα του είμαι σκληρός με όλους για να μην πληγωθώ θα αντικατασταθεί από μια άλλη , πιο "ώριμη", που θα σου επιτρέπει να ζεις κιόλας. Αυτός δεν είναι ο σκοπός;

----------


## george1520

Την πρώτη μέρα που πήγα.. Με ρώτησε. Τι περιμένεις από την ψυχοθεραπεία; Της λέω.. Θέλω να γίνω καλά.
με ρώτησε πριν περίπου 2 μήνες τι περιμένω για να σταματήσω την ψυχοθεραπεία; τι είναι αυτό που θα πω Οκ, τέλος δεν την χρειάζομαι αλλο; της είπα όταν θα νιώσω ότι ειμαι δυνατός..

----------


## elisabet

> Την πρώτη μέρα που πήγα.. Με ρώτησε. Τι περιμένεις από την ψυχοθεραπεία; Της λέω.. Θέλω να γίνω καλά.
> με ρώτησε πριν περίπου 2 μήνες τι περιμένω για να σταματήσω την ψυχοθεραπεία; τι είναι αυτό που θα πω Οκ, τέλος δεν την χρειάζομαι αλλο; της είπα όταν θα νιώσω ότι ειμαι δυνατός..


Θα ρθει η ώρα που θα νιώσεις και δυνατός. Είσαι ακόμα στην μετάβαση. Το γεγονός ότι νιώθεις πως αλλάζεις πάντως είναι θετικό. Σκέψου ότι υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που κάνουν χρόνια ψυχοθεραπεία και δεν νώθουν καμιά αλλαγή.

----------


## george1520

> Θα ρθει η ώρα που θα νιώσεις και δυνατός. Είσαι ακόμα στην μετάβαση. Το γεγονός ότι νιώθεις πως αλλάζεις πάντως είναι θετικό. Σκέψου ότι υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που κάνουν χρόνια ψυχοθεραπεία και δεν νώθουν καμιά αλλαγή.


Η ψυχολόγος μου έχει πει ότι έχω κάνει τεράστια δουλειά με τον εαυτό μου.. Δεν φεύγω από εκεί και συνεχίζω την ζωή μου. Ψάχνομαι και βελτιώνομαι.. Και εγώ προσωπικά έχω δει τις αλλαγές.. Έφτασα στο σημείο να μπαίνω σε ένα φόρουμ ψυχολογίας και να βοηθάω άλλους.. Ξέρω τι είμαι. Ξέρω τα καλά του χαρακτήρα μου. Ξέρω ότι μπορώ να γίνω ακόμη καλύτερος. Απλά για ένα περίεργο λόγο έχω κολλήσει. Δεν θέλω να χάσω τα όπλα μου. Γιατί πάντα πολεμούσα με κάτι. Με τους γονείς, με τους "συγγενείς", με την αρρώστια, με την κατάθλιψη κτλ. Δεν θυμάμαι να είχα περίοδο στην ζωή μου που να ήμουν ξένοιαστος σαν την χαιντι που έτρεχε μέσα στα χόρτα.. Πάντα ζούσα δύο ζωές. Αυτην που έβλεπαν και αυτη που κουβαλούσα..

----------


## athinak1

Τι σκέφτομαι??? Το πένθος.....πως το αντιμετωπίζεις??? Πέθανε μια πάρα πολύ καλή μου φίλη ξαφνικά μέσα στις γιορτές...το σοκ ήταν πολύ μεγάλο!! Δεν μου έχει ξανατυχει να χάσω κάποιον τόσο κοντινό μου άνθρωπο....μου λείπει πολύ....ακόμα δεν μπορώ να το πιστέψω....

----------


## george1520

> Τι σκέφτομαι??? Το πένθος.....πως το αντιμετωπίζεις??? Πέθανε μια πάρα πολύ καλή μου φίλη ξαφνικά μέσα στις γιορτές...το σοκ ήταν πολύ μεγάλο!! Δεν μου έχει ξανατυχει να χάσω κάποιον τόσο κοντινό μου άνθρωπο....μου λείπει πολύ....ακόμα δεν μπορώ να το πιστέψω....


Πένθος;;; εγώ τα βάζω σε συρτάρια.. Και τα σπρώχνω και κάνω πως δεν έγινε τίποτα.. Δεν τα κατάφερα σε όλους τους θανάτους που έζησα. Μετά λέω πως μπορεί όταν πεθάνουμε να πάμε κάπου καλύτερα από εδώ. Μετά λέω μπορεί όταν πεθαίνουμε να πηγαίνουμε σε άλλο σώμα.. Όσα ακούω για τον θάνατο, τα λέω στον εαυτό μου.. Απλά βλέπουμε με τον θάνατο ενός δικού μας ανθρώπου πως η ζωή είναι μικροί και πρέπει να εκτιμάμε αυτά που έχουμε και να δείχνουμε στους άλλους όλα όσα νιώθουμε.. Κανεις δεν ξέρει τι τον περιμένει..

----------


## athinak1

Αυτό ακριβώς....πόσο μικρή είναι η ζωή τελικά....πρέπει να την ζούμε κάθε στιγμή!!! Δεν ξέρεις τι σου ξημερώνει από την μια στιγμή στην άλλη...


> Πένθος;;; εγώ τα βάζω σε συρτάρια.. Και τα σπρώχνω και κάνω πως δεν έγινε τίποτα.. Δεν τα κατάφερα σε όλους τους θανάτους που έζησα. Μετά λέω πως μπορεί όταν πεθάνουμε να πάμε κάπου καλύτερα από εδώ. Μετά λέω μπορεί όταν πεθαίνουμε να πηγαίνουμε σε άλλο σώμα.. Όσα ακούω για τον θάνατο, τα λέω στον εαυτό μου.. Απλά βλέπουμε με τον θάνατο ενός δικού μας ανθρώπου πως η ζωή είναι μικροί και πρέπει να εκτιμάμε αυτά που έχουμε και να δείχνουμε στους άλλους όλα όσα νιώθουμε.. Κανεις δεν ξέρει τι τον περιμένει..

----------


## george1520

> Αυτό ακριβώς....πόσο μικρή είναι η ζωή τελικά....πρέπει να την ζούμε κάθε στιγμή!!! Δεν ξέρεις τι σου ξημερώνει από την μια στιγμή στην άλλη...


Καθομαι και βλέπω τα παιδιά της αδελφής μου, που χαίρονται με τα απλά πράγματα και λέω Πόσο αχάριστοι γινόμαστε όταν μεγαλώσουμε. Δεν μας ευχαριστεί τίποτα. Μια αγκαλιά γιαυτους είναι ο παράδεισος.. Μια αγκαλιά για εμάς είναι απλά ένα καθημερινό άγγιγμα. Φεύγουν άνθρωποι από την ζωή μας και εμείς απλά προχωράμε. Δεν έχουμε χρόνο για τίποτα πλέον. Τρέχουμε να προλάβουμε.. Και αν μας ρωτήσει ποτέ κάποιος.. Τι να προλάβεις; δεν θα έχουμε απάντηση. Αν μας ρωτήσει όμως τι χάσαμε. Θα ξέρουμε.. Έχασα και εγώ πριν ένα χρόνο ένα δικό μου άνθρωπο. Δεν το έχω αποδεχτεί ακόμη. Αλλά έχω αναθεωρήσει πολλά πράγματα..

----------


## athinak1

Αυτό προσπαθώ να κάνω....να τρέχω μεν γιατί δεν γίνεται αλλοιώς.....αλλά να κάνω και μικρά δωράκια στο εαυτό μου που και που, ένα ταξίδι, ένα βιβλίο, μια βόλτα...οτιδήποτε θα μου έδινε χαρά!!! Και η ζωή συνεχίζεται με τις οποίες απώλειες δυστηχως.....ας περάσουμε ηρεαλμα την ζωή μας όσο μπορούμε..


> Καθομαι και βλέπω τα παιδιά της αδελφής μου, που χαίρονται με τα απλά πράγματα και λέω Πόσο αχάριστοι γινόμαστε όταν μεγαλώσουμε. Δεν μας ευχαριστεί τίποτα. Μια αγκαλιά γιαυτους είναι ο παράδεισος.. Μια αγκαλιά για εμάς είναι απλά ένα καθημερινό άγγιγμα. Φεύγουν άνθρωποι από την ζωή μας και εμείς απλά προχωράμε. Δεν έχουμε χρόνο για τίποτα πλέον. Τρέχουμε να προλάβουμε.. Και αν μας ρωτήσει ποτέ κάποιος.. Τι να προλάβεις; δεν θα έχουμε απάντηση. Αν μας ρωτήσει όμως τι χάσαμε. Θα ξέρουμε.. Έχασα και εγώ πριν ένα χρόνο ένα δικό μου άνθρωπο. Δεν το έχω αποδεχτεί ακόμη. Αλλά έχω αναθεωρήσει πολλά πράγματα..

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

υπενθυμιζω σε καπιους που το τελευταιο καιρο εχουν ξεπερασει καθε οριο οτι εγω ειμαι σε μονιμη θεση αμυνας ενω αυτοι σε μονιμη θεση ΕΠΙΘΕΣΗΣ αφου το τελευταιο καιρο κατεβαλαν οτι πιθανη η απιθανη προσπαθεια φανταζεστε η δε φανταζεστε να με εξουσιασουν με οτι τροπο μπορουσαν θυμαμαι μαλιστα μια περιοδο που ακουγα αεροπλανα απο το σημεια που περνουσα που ηταν πασιγνωστα αφου απο κει περνουσα συνεχως που ειχαν γεμισει το τοπο καυσαερια και δεν εχω καταλαβει ΑΚΟΜΑ ποιος τους εδωσε το δικαιομα να τα κανουν ολα αυτα και μολις καταλαβαν οτι δε πετυχαν τιποτα ετσι και βρισκομουν στην ιδια διαυγεια με πριν τα παρατησαν και ερωτω ΔΕ ΝΤΡΕΠΕΣΤΕ ΛΙΓΑΚΙ? και αν δε πιστευετε εμενα υπαρχουν στο ιντερνετ φωτογραφιες που διχνουν νεφη απο αεροπλανα και ερωτω ΠΟΙΟΣ ΜΕ ΕΞΑΝΑΓΚΑΖΕΙ ΤΩΡΑ να φτανω στα ακρα? δηλαδη για να ειμουν καλος επρεπε να ΣΥΜΦΩΝΙΣΩ να γεμισετε καυσαερια τον αερα που αναπνεω να καταστρεψετε τα ρουχα που φοραω και να τα κανετε ετοιμοροπα εσεις μου πασαρατε χαλασμενα προιοντα ενω τα πληρωσα κανονικα κι εγω να μη βγαζω μιλια ΝΤΡΟΠΗ ΣΑΣ αυτο εχω να πω μονο και αργα η γρηγορα ο κοσμος θα εξαγριωθει και οτι κανατε σε μενα θα το βρειτε μπροστα σας γιατι εγω κυριοι δεν ενοχλησα κανενα ΕΣΕΙΣ ΑΡΧΙΣΑΤΕ ΤΟ ΠΟΛΕΜΟ και ολοι επρεπε να σκυψουν το κεφαλι στη νεα ταξη πραγματων εσεις με εξαναγκασατε να φτασω στα ακρα τοσο καιρο που υπεμεινα τα πανδινα νομιζετε οτι θα σταματησετε τις αντιδρασεις με τη λογοκρισια σας γελασανε ο κοσμος θα ξεσηκωθει σας αρεσει η οχι

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

επισης αν υπαρχει καπιος αλλος που εχει τη παραμικρη απορια για οτι λεω θα μπορουσα να του εξηγισω τι εχω τραβηξει το τελευταιο καιρο και ολα αυτα που δε δημοσιευσα για τις απειρες ΕΠΙΘΕΣΕΙΣ επειδη η νεα ταξη πραγματων δε τους βγαινει επειδη ο κοσμος δεν ειναι προβατα αλλα ανθρωποι ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΘΕΛΟΥΝ να καταργησουν καθε δικαιωμα που εχουν και να γινουμε ολοι σφραγισμενα ζωα αυτοι με εξαναγκασαν να φτασω στα ακρα εγω δεν ενοχλουσα κανενα και αυτοι εκαναν αλεπαληλες προσπαθειες να με αποβλακωσουν να με τρομοκρατησουν να γεμισουν καυσαερια τον αερα που αναπνεω και σα να μην εφταναν ολα αυτα ηθελαν και να το ραψω και να μη μιλαω γιτι ηταν τοσα πολα οσα μου εκαναν το τελευταιο καιρο που δε ξερουν που να τα κρυψουν και αν δε με βλεπετε να μιλαω αυτο συμβαινει γιατι δε μπορω να μιλησω ομως θα συνεχισω ακαθεκτος στους δρομους μεχρι να μαθουν ολοι τι μου συνεβει

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

με ποιο δικαιομα μου πασαρατε ξηλωμενα υποδηματα και αν νομιζετε οτι θα με σταματησετε στο διαδυκτιο θα μοιραζω φωτογραφιες στους δρομους μια μερα εμεινα μεσα στη μεση ενως καταστηματος αφου αυτο που φοραγα ξηλωθηκε χωρις καμια αφορμη αφου δε το ειχαν κολησει καν η θα με αφησετε ησυχο η θα μαθει ο κοσμος την αληθεια οτι χρησιμοποιω ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΙΚΟ ΣΑΣ αν δε το εχετε καταλαβει βγαζετε αφρουν ακομα που επειρεασα τη μοδα ετσι? ξερετε ο κοσμος δεν ειναι στραβος οταν με βλεπει ουτε τοσο χαζος για να φοραει αβολα προιοντα γεματα λουρια λες κΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ σαμαρωμενοι μου κανατε παρα πολα και σα να μην εφταναν ολα αυτα θελετε και να μη μιλαω και απο πανω *αυτο ακριβως που σκεφτεστε και ονειρευεστε για μενα αυτο θα ειναι το μελον σας και αυτη θα ειναι η αμοιβη σας* αν θελετε ρουχα πολυτελειας μπορετε να πατε σε ενα σημειο χλιδης να τα βρειτε

----------


## Αλεξία10

https://www.protagon.gr/video/o-kosm...stikou-paidiou

Εδώ είναι το πως ακριβώς βλέπει τον κόσμο ένα παιδί με αυτισμό.. Το ζω κάθε μέρα και θαυμάζω απίστευτα όλες αυτές τις μαμάδες που παλεύουν μαζί με τα παιδιά τους..

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

> Τι σκέφτομαι??? Το πένθος.....πως το αντιμετωπίζεις??? Πέθανε μια πάρα πολύ καλή μου φίλη ξαφνικά μέσα στις γιορτές...το σοκ ήταν πολύ μεγάλο!! Δεν μου έχει ξανατυχει να χάσω κάποιον τόσο κοντινό μου άνθρωπο....μου λείπει πολύ....ακόμα δεν μπορώ να το πιστέψω....


Καλημέρα!!
Πως το αντιμετωπίζεις Ε;;
Έχουν περάσει χρόνια που έχασα ένα κοντινό μου πρόσωπο και ακόμα δεν το έχω αντιμετωπίσει όπως πρέπει.. Άργησα να το συνειδητοποίησω ότι δεν είναι εδώ, καμία φορά ακόμη και τώρα ξεχνιέμαι..
Εμένα το μόνο που με βοηθάει εκτός από την ψυχοθεραπεία είναι να σκέφτομαι ότι πήγε σε ένα καλύτερο μέρος.. Δεν πιστεύω στον Θεό, δεν είμαι της εκκλησίας. Δεν πιστεύω στον παράδεισο και στην κόλαση.. Αλλά η μόνη σκέψη που με βοηθάει τοσα χρόνια είναι αυτή, ότι εκεί που είναι είναι ευτυχισμένος...
Άμα δεις ότι δυσκολεύεσαι να το αποδεχτείς και να το αντιμετωπίσεις επισκέψου έναν ψυχολόγο για να σε βοηθήσει στην διαχείριση του πένθους..

----------


## elisabet

Καλημερα

Εμένα είχε πεθάνει ένα πολύ αγαπημένο πρόσωπο πριν πολλά χρόνια, ήμουν στην εφηβεία. Για χρόνια είχα απωθήσει την σκέψη, δεν σκεφτόμουν τίποτα, σαν να μην υπήρξε ποτέ αυτό το πρόσωπο στην ζωή μου, όχι και πολύ έξυπνη κίνηση ομολογώ. 

Κάποια στιγμή χρόνια μετά είδα στον ύπνο μου ότι επέστρεψε, ήταν ψηλός και πανέμορφος και χαρούμενος πολύ. Κι όλοι εμείς στο σπίτι καταχαρούμενοι που τον υποδεχτήκαμε. Χοροπηδούσα πάνω του, του λέγα γιατί έκανε τόσα χρόνια να έρθει να μας δει, πού ήταν, πώς είναι εκεί που είναι, αν έχει παντρευτεί αν έχει κάνει οικογένεια...(ήταν νεκρός στο όνειρο αλλά "ζούσε " κάπου αλλού), αυτός προσπαθούσε να δικαιολογηθεί ότι να ήθελα να έρθω, αλλά δεν μπορούσα, μάθαινα νέα σας όμως, ήξερα πως είστε καλά. Και συνεχώς χαμογελούσε με τις ερωτήσεις μου και με έπαιρνε αγκαλιά και μου λεγε μην ανησυχείς, κι εγώ καλά είμαι! Κι εγώ επέμενα σχεδόν θυμωμένη αλλά και ενθουσιασμένη που τον έβλεπα και του λεγα...μα ούτε μια φορά; ούτε καν στον ύπνο μου δεν μπορούσες να έρθεις;

Ξύπνησα τόοοοσο ανακουφισμένη από αυτό το όνειρο, τόσο σα να μου χε φύγει ένα τεράστιο βάρος που δεν περιγράφεται. Δεν ξέρω τι υπάρχει μετά τον φυσικό μας θάνατο, κανείς δεν ξέρει, αλλά η σκέψη αυτή ότι ο άνθρωπος σου είναι καλά εκεί που είναι πολλές φορές σε σώζει.

----------


## george1520

Όσες φορές είδα όνειρο αυτή την γυναίκα.. Πότε δεν είδα το πρόσωπο της.. Έβλεπα μόνο το σώμα της.. Κάθομαι πολλές φορές στην κουζίνα και περιμένω να ανοίξει την πόρτα και να πει "ήρθα".. Δεν έρχεται.

Το λάθος που κάνουμε συνήθως εμείς οι άνθρωποι είναι να λέμε ότι δεν έγινε και απλά δεν τον βλέπουμε και περνάει ο χρόνος έτσι.. Έτσι προστατεύουμε τον εαυτό μας.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

τις προαλες ειχε μπει ενα μελος εδω στο φορουμ και ελεγε δημοσια οτι μπορει να κατεβασει το φορουμ σε λιγα λεπτα ενω οι κατασκευαστες που στην εποχη του 2020 με το χαραγμα του αντιχριστου να ετοιμαζετε δε γνωριζουν ταχαμ πως να φτιαξουν συσκευες που να μην ειναι διατρητες στους χακερς γιατι πολυ απλα κανουν τις παπιες γιατι αυτο τους συμφερει για να εχουν καταναλωση ομως αμα ειναι να ανακαλυψουν κατι για να μας κανουν τη ζωη μαυρη αυτο μια χαρα ξερουν να το βρισκουν εγω ομως ολα αυτα δε προκειτε να τα αφησω ετσι μας δουλευουν κανονικα λεγοντας μας για ασφαλεια στο ιντερνετ πληρωνουμε αντιβαιρους που στην πραξη ΜΑΣ ΠΡΟΣΤΑΤΕΥΟΥΝ στα λογια αφου οπιος γουσταρει παιζει με το ιντερνετ για τη πλακα τους ερχονται καπιοι τριτοι να κανουν οτι γουσταρουν σε συσκευες που δε τους ανηκουν και μετα αρχιζουν τα παζαρια παρτε το ενα το δινουμε με εκπτωση μιση τιμη παρτε το αλλο το δινουμε κοψοχρονια το θεμα ειναι να υπαρχει καταναλωση ενω δε κανουν αλλη δουλεια απ το να κοβους λεφτα και μεις θα ειμαστε τα κοροιδα που θα πληρωνουμε επ αοριστον αντιβαιρους και νεες συσκευες για να βγαζουν αυτοι λεφτα για 500 ζωες να τρωνε μεσα στη μεγα χλιδη και εμεις να ζοριζομαστε να εχουμε τα απαραιτητα εγω ολα αυτα δε προκειται να τα αφησω ετσι θα κανω τα αδυνατα δυνατα για να ενημερωσω το κοσμο και θα συνεχισω ακΑΘΕΚΤΟς ΣΤΟΥς ΔΡΟΜΟΥς ΑΝ ΧΡΕΙΑΣΤΕΙ δεν ανεχομαι πλεον τοση κοροιδια εγω να πληρωνω επ αοριστον και αυτοι να πουλανε διατρητες συσκευες που δε ξερουν ταχαμ πως να τις κανουν ανθεκτικες εχω φτασει πλαεν στα ορια μου ΜΕ ΠΟΙΟ ΔΙΚΑΙΟΜΑ επεμβαινουν σε οτι αποφσιζω ΕΓΩ να δω στο ιντερνετ? εγω τι ειμαι δηλαδη το κοροιδο που θα αγορασει συνεχως λαπτοπ επειδη αυτη ετσι την εχουν δει? για να κανω πλουσιους τους ματσο του πλανητη? και αυτοι οποτε γουσταρουν δε θα με αφηνουν να δω οτι σελιδα θελω στο ιντερνετ? και ποιοι νομιζουν οτι ειναι ΘΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΟΤΙ ΜΠΟΡΩ για να τα μεταφερω ολα αυτο στο κοσμο με οτι τροπο μπορω αυτο δε το δεχομαι πλεον ΝΑ ΔΙΑΧΕΙΡΙΖΟΝΤΑΙ ΑΛΛΟΙ συσκευες ΠΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΑΝΗΚΟΥΝ εσεις αν θελετε ΝΑ ΔΙΝΕΤΕ *ΤΑ ΛΕΦΤΑ ΣΑΣ* για να πληρωνετε συσκευες που ολο τις φτιαχνουν με ενημερωσεις και μια ζωη λειψες ειναι ΕΓΩ ΘΑ ΠΑΛΕΨΩ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΕΛΙΚΗΣ ΠΤΩΣΗΣ ΓΙΑ ΟΤΙ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ 
ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ ΝΑ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΩ ΑΝΤΙΒΑΙΡΟΥΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΕΡΧΕΤΕ Ο ΚΑΘΕΝΑΣ ΝΑ ΠΑΙΖΕΙ ΜΕ ΤΗ ΣΥΝΔΕΣΗ ΜΟΥ και γραψτε τι φραση κανουν οι παρτι οι χακερς στα ρουτερ και διαβαστε κατεβατα ΕΣΕΙΣ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΑΝΕΧΕΣΤΕ ΝΑ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΕΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΝΕΤΕ ΣΥΣΚΕΥΕΣ ΣΟΥΡΩΤΗΡΙΑ? και μετα αναρωτιουνται γιατι ο κοσμος δε ψωνιζει και ψαχνουν να βρουν οτι πιο φτηνο να το παρουν ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΣΕΙς ΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΝΑΤΕ ΕΤΣΙ εσεις τους διδαξατε οτι ποιοτητα δεν υπαρχει και ειναι οτι προλαβουν να αρπαξουν απαξιωνετε τις ποιοτητικες συσκευες γιατι δεν ειναι εμπορικες και κοιτατε να πουλησετε οτι να ναι με φτανετε ως εδω και μετα το παιζετε θυματα και διαλυμενοι εσεις με φτασατε στα ακρα γιατι δε σεβεστε τιποτα ενω απαιτητε σεβασμο θελετε καταναλωτες με μια τραπεζα λεφτα ενω συνεχως κοβετε μισθους και μολις δειτε καπιον που ψαχνει κατι πιο ποιοτικο των μισειτε δηλαδη ΓΙΑ ΠΟΙΟ ΛΟΓΟ να ψαχνω οτι φτηνοτερο βρω μηπως υπαρχει ποιοτητα το θεμα ειναι ποιος θα κανει τη καλυτερη αρπαχτη για να μου το παιζετε καλοι και εξυπηρετικη θα πρεπει να εχει ματσο τα λεφτα γι να πληρωνω συνεχεια αλλα δε γουσταρω να καταναλωνω ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΜΕ ΕΞΑΝΑΓΚΑΣΕΤΕ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΝΑΛΩΝΩ θα ανοιξω τα ματια στο κοσμο και δε θα κατσω με σταυρωμενα χερια αγανακτησα πλεον δεν ανεχομαι αλλη κοροιδια
οταν λοιπον δε μιλαγα δε σας αρεσε ενω τωρα με εξαναγκαζετε να τα βαλω μαζι σας αφου καποτε οι συσκευες δεν ηταν τοσο χαλια και μπορουσα καπως να τις διαχειριστω τωρα η μονη αντιστση που μου απομενει ειναι να μιλαω και αφου θελετε να παιξετε με τη συνδεση μου και εγω θα παιξω με τα νευρα σας μεχρι να δουμε ποιος απ τους δυο δε παλευεται ΕΣΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΘΕΛΗΣΑΤΕ.θα με βαλετε με το ζορι να αλαζω συσκευες που θα λειτουργουν οποτε γουσταρετε και ξερω γιατι τα κανετε ολα αυτα γιατι με βλεπουν εξω και 

ΤΡΕΜΕΤΕ μηπως εμφανιστουν μιμιτες μου που εχουν συσκευες απο το 2001 αυτος ειναι ο μεγαλυτερος εφιαλτης σας ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΔΙΚΑΙΟΜΑ ΝΑ μου πασαρετε συσκευες σαραβαλα εκτος αν εχετε καποιο προβλημα μαζοχισμου και τη βρισκετε να ακουτε τα εξαμαξης 

απαιτω οσα δικαιουμαι δηλαδη ΤΗΝ ΗΣΥΧΙΑ ΜΟΥ και οτι αγοραζω να το διαχηριζομαι ΕΓΩ εκτος αν θελετε να συνεχισουμε το πολεμο νευρων ΠΟΥ ΕΣΕΙΣ ΑΡΧΙΣΑΤΕ μεχρι να δουμε ποιος θα σπασει τα νευρα σε ποιον

----------


## elisabet

Τι φρικτή νύχτα!

----------


## geodim

> Τι φρικτή νύχτα!


Γιατί έτσι?

----------


## elisabet

Γιατί ο Θεός η μοίρα το σύμπαν, δεν ξέρω ποιος, πάνω που λες εντάξει τα συμμάζεψα λίγο τα προηγούμενα χάλια, τα βαλα λιγο σε τάξη, ας ηρεμήσω λιγο τωρα να παρω μια ανάσα σου δίνει άλλη μια , έτσι για να το καταλαβείς καλά ποιος κάνει κουμάντο και ποσο μικρος κι ασημαντος είσαι κ τιποτα δεν περναει απτο χερι σου. Σου λεει μηπως δεν καταλαβες καλα το προηγουμενο, παρε αλλη μια να χεις

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Γιατί ο Θεός η μοίρα το σύμπαν, δεν ξέρω ποιος, πάνω που λες εντάξει τα συμμάζεψα λίγο τα προηγούμενα χάλια, τα βαλα λιγο σε τάξη, ας ηρεμήσω λιγο τωρα να παρω μια ανάσα σου δίνει άλλη μια , έτσι για να το καταλαβείς καλά ποιος κάνει κουμάντο και ποσο μικρος κι ασημαντος είσαι κ τιποτα δεν περναει απτο χερι σου. Σου λεει μηπως δεν καταλαβες καλα το προηγουμενο, παρε αλλη μια να χεις


Τι συνεβη Ελισαβετ;

----------


## Ορέστης

> Γιατί ο Θεός η μοίρα το σύμπαν, δεν ξέρω ποιος, πάνω που λες εντάξει τα συμμάζεψα λίγο τα προηγούμενα χάλια, τα βαλα λιγο σε τάξη, ας ηρεμήσω λιγο τωρα να παρω μια ανάσα σου δίνει άλλη μια , έτσι για να το καταλαβείς καλά ποιος κάνει κουμάντο και ποσο μικρος κι ασημαντος είσαι κ τιποτα δεν περναει απτο χερι σου. Σου λεει μηπως δεν καταλαβες καλα το προηγουμενο, παρε αλλη μια να χεις


Ετσι συμβαινει παντα. Αλλα σε εμενα τη ζημια συνηθως την κανουν οι συγγενεις μου. Πηρε η μανα μου το τηλεφωνο του μπανιου και το εκανε πιγκαλ. Κανω ντους, βλεπω σε μια στιγμη να εχει σκατα επανω.  :Mad:  Τωρα νιωθω κατι σαν συμπτωματα ουρολοιμωξης.

----------


## george1520

> Ετσι συμβαινει παντα. Αλλα σε εμενα τη ζημια συνηθως την κανουν οι συγγενεις μου. Πηρε η μανα μου το τηλεφωνο του μπανιου και το εκανε πιγκαλ. Κανω ντους, βλεπω σε μια στιγμη να εχει σκατα επανω.  Τωρα νιωθω κατι σαν συμπτωματα ουρολοιμωξης.


Άμα ρε Ορέστη... Άμα!!!!!!!!!

----------


## george1520

Σκέψεις.. Χμμ. Αποφάσισα να αρχίσω και πάλι να πηγαίνω γυμναστήριο γιατί το άφησα για αρκετό διάστημα. Εκεί ξεσπάω, χαλαρώνω, βλέπω και γνωρίζω κόσμο.. 
Ακομη, θα βάλω ξανα στην ζωή μου το μπάσκετ.. 
Την Παρασκευή είχα μια πρόταση για δουλειά σε χώρο που αφορά αυτό που σπούδασα αλλα δεν θα ασχολούμαι με αυτό. Μπερδεμένο.. Για πρωινές ώρες. Δεν ξέρω αν θα δεχτώ γιατι δεν είναι στον τομέα μου..
Όσο αφορά την δουλειά που κάνω (λέμε τώρα ότι είναι δουλειά) που είναι στο τομέα που σπούδασα θα αυξηθούν οι ώρες το πιο πιθανόν. Περιμένω απλά να μου πουν σίγουρα. Εμμ αυτά..

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Σκέψεις.. Χμμ. Αποφάσισα να αρχίσω και πάλι να πηγαίνω γυμναστήριο γιατί το άφησα για αρκετό διάστημα. Εκεί ξεσπάω, χαλαρώνω, βλέπω και γνωρίζω κόσμο.. 
> Ακομη, θα βάλω ξανα στην ζωή μου το μπάσκετ.. 
> Την Παρασκευή είχα μια πρόταση για δουλειά σε χώρο που αφορά αυτό που σπούδασα αλλα δεν θα ασχολούμαι με αυτό. Μπερδεμένο.. Για πρωινές ώρες. Δεν ξέρω αν θα δεχτώ γιατι δεν είναι στον τομέα μου..
> Όσο αφορά την δουλειά που κάνω (λέμε τώρα ότι είναι δουλειά) που είναι στο τομέα που σπούδασα θα αυξηθούν οι ώρες το πιο πιθανόν. Περιμένω απλά να μου πουν σίγουρα. Εμμ αυτά..


Επιτέλους! Ας κάνει και κάποιος πρόοδο εδώ μέσα..

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

> Ετσι συμβαινει παντα. Αλλα σε εμενα τη ζημια συνηθως την κανουν οι συγγενεις μου. Πηρε η μανα μου το τηλεφωνο του μπανιου και το εκανε πιγκαλ. Κανω ντους, βλεπω σε μια στιγμη να εχει σκατα επανω.  Τωρα νιωθω κατι σαν συμπτωματα ουρολοιμωξης.


Όχι Ορέστη! Αποκλείεται να συνέβη αυτό που λες!!!!

----------


## Constantly curious

Παρακολουθεί καποιο μελος τα vlogs της Πετριδου στο Youtube ; Αν ναι κάποια αποψη;

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Παρακολουθεί καποιο μελος τα vlogs της Πετριδου στο Youtube ; Αν ναι κάποια αποψη;


Μιλάς για την Θέκλα Πετριδου; 
Εγώ την βλέπω όποτε μπορώ..

----------


## george1520

Χαχαχα βλέπετε και την κυπρια ψυχολόγο. Χαχαχα.. Θεα

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Χαχαχα βλέπετε και την κυπρια ψυχολόγο. Χαχαχα.. Θεα


Προσωπικά τη θαυμάζω για τον τρόπο που λέει τα πράγματα..

----------


## Constantly curious

Ναι την βλέπω και μπορω να πω οτι καλα τα λέει. Δεν εχω δει ολα τα video αλλά μου κάνει νοημα. Καποιες φορες η χροια της φωνης της μου θυμίζει την αισθηση που ειχα στις συνεδρίες. Προσωπικα μου αρεσει οτι αναφερεται σε πολλα θέματα και δεν ειναι στημένη. Προτιμω την Πετριδου απο κάποιο σηριαλ στη τιβι george.
Πιστεύω οτι αρκετα μέλη θα την έβρισκαν ενδιαφερουσα άλλωστε εχει επιστολές και απο ανδρικο πληθυσμό. Αυτο που μου αρέσει παρα πολυ είναι οτι εκφράζεται και η ιδια για το παρελθον της, παρον της, επιλογες. Δεν είναι η απόλυτη Μις Τέλεια Ψυχολόγος. Ισως και για αυτο εχει παρα πολύ κοσμο που την παρακολουθει.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Ναι την βλέπω και μπορω να πω οτι καλα τα λέει. Δεν εχω δει ολα τα video αλλά μου κάνει νοημα. Καποιες φορες η χροια της φωνης της μου θυμίζει την αισθηση που ειχα στις συνεδρίες. Προσωπικα μου αρεσει οτι αναφερεται σε πολλα θέματα και δεν ειναι στημένη. Προτιμω την Πετριδου απο κάποιο σηριαλ στη τιβι george.
> Πιστεύω οτι αρκετα μέλη θα την έβρισκαν ενδιαφερουσα άλλωστε εχει επιστολές και απο ανδρικο πληθυσμό. Αυτο που μου αρέσει παρα πολυ είναι οτι εκφράζεται και η ιδια για το παρελθον της, παρον της, επιλογες. Δεν είναι η απόλυτη Μις Τέλεια Ψυχολόγος. Ισως και για αυτο εχει παρα πολύ κοσμο που την παρακολουθει.


Εμένα μου αρέσει που τα λέει ντομπρα του τύπου "συγνώμη, με ποιους πας και μπλέκεις, που τους βρίσκεις αυτούς"
Και ναι, έχει αυτό που λες ότι δεν είναι η απόλυτη Μις Τέλεια Ψυχολόγος..

----------


## george1520

Δεν έχω δει βίντεο της στο YouTube.. Εχω δει μόνο αποσπάσματα.. Την έχω ακούσει πολλές φορές στην τηλεόραση. Είναι ένας άνθρωπος που θα μιλήσει ωμά και ξεκάθαρα. Αυτοσαρκαζεται και έχει απίστευτο χιούμορ. Αναφέρει συχνά δικές της εμπειρίες για να στηρίξει την άποψη της. Εγώ θα την πρότεινα. Γελάω μαζί της. Ρίχνει και τα κυπριακα.. Μαρεσει

----------


## Constantly curious

Νομιζω οτι ηταν ευκαιρια να γραφτει στο φορουμακι μας. Μπορει να μην την ξερουν άλλοι. Γιωργο και Άντα με καλυψατε και οι δυο. Σας ευχαριστω  :Smile:  Εμενα μου αρεσει ο αυθορμητισμος της, φυσικα οτι μιλα στην μητρικη της γλώσσα και εξηγεί τι εννοει παραλληλα κανει και vlogs και στα αγγλικα πλεον. Εχει κανει μεγαλο κυκλο. Εννοω οτι και εργαστηκε ως ιδιωτης και οπως ειπες στην Κυπρο μιλουσε σε καναλια και παντρεύτηκε χωρισε εχει δυο παιδια. Εχει νοσησει. Εχει λαβει δυο διαφορετικές γνωματευσεις. Ολα αυτα τα λεει με φυσικοτητα οχι στημενη οικειοτητα. Ελπίζω τουλάχιστον. Ποσο ουφο να νιωσω πια στη ζωη μου ; Η ιδια πλεον δηλωνει πως το καναλι της ειναι η βασική πηγη εισοδήματος διοτι θελει να κανει κοινωνικό εργο. Εγω εκτος απο το ted talks δεν ειχα ξανα πετυχει τετοια ωραια προσεγγιση ψυχολογιας ψυχαναλυσης αλλά και αναφορας στη ψυχιατρική ετσι ευκολα.

----------


## george1520

Να γραφτεί δεν νομίζω.. Αλλά να βλέπουμε εμείς ναι... Μιλάει σωστά και με επιχειρήματα.. Δεν διαφώνησα ποτέ με αυτά που είπε

----------


## Constantly curious

> Να γραφτεί δεν νομίζω.. Αλλά να βλέπουμε εμείς ναι... Μιλάει σωστά και με επιχειρήματα.. Δεν διαφώνησα ποτέ με αυτά που είπε


Να γραφτει ως παρουσια για να διαβαστει απο τα μελη δλδ να γινει search εννοουσα αγαπητε. Να μπει εδω δυσκολο!!!
Διαβαζει κάποια vlogs και σχολιαζει και η ιδια ότι εχουν μεσολαβησει πχ 3μηνες απο την αποστολή. Ανοιχτη καρδιά και πλούσιο ταμπεραμέντο  :Smile:

----------


## george1520

> ]Να γραφτει ως παρουσια για να διαβαστει εννοουσα αγαπητε. Να μπει εδω δυσκολο!!!
> Διαβαζει κάποια vlogs και σχολιαζει και η ιδια ότι εχουν μεσολαβησει πχ 3μηνες απο την αποστολή. Ανοιχτη καρδιά και πλούσιο ταμπεραμέντο


Γιατί να μην το πει;; Φαντάζομαι θα έχει πολλές επιστολές άρα λογικό..
Μαρεσει που διαβάζει μια επιστολή και μετά αρχίζει να γελά μόνη της κανένα πεντάλεπτο.

----------


## Constantly curious

Μου εκανε μεγαλη εντύπωση το εξης. Ηταν αβαφη και ειπε " βαφομαι για να ειμαι σεβαστικια σε εσας, δεν ειναι κατι που προτιμώ στη ζωη μου χωρις να σημαινει κατι για οσες γυναικες θελουν να βάφονται". Ε άλλη γυναικα να το λεει ετσι ακριβως δεν εχω ξανα ακουσει. Θεωρείται απεριποιησια το να μην βαφεται η γυναικα και την βρήκα θαραλλεα που εκτος ολων των άλλων που οποιοςδηποτε μπορει να αρχισει να γραφει ( γνωστοι ως haters) μηδεν κόμπλεξ. Συν οτι αποφευγω και εγω να βαφομαι και οκ ναι χαρηκα. Δευτερον ειναι φοβερα εκφραστικη. Ω Κόρη! Οταν ξεκινα ετσι νιωθω οτι εχει επηρεαστει δλδ στεναχωρηθει. Και η Αριστονικη ειναι σημαντική παρουσια. Δεν εχω βρει χρονο να ακουσω περισσότερο εκεινην αλλά και αυτη η Κυρία μιλα οπως νιωθει. Να μοιραστω οτι ημουν people pleasure εν ετη 2015 και αν το ακουγα τοτε θα ειχα παθει τεραστιο σοκ. Ισως για καποιους απο εμας να είναι γνωριμοι καποιοι οροι αλλά ποσος κοσμος που δεν εχει χρήματα ή εχει μεγαλη ντροπη βοηθειται;;; Γιατι στελνει και προτεινει ειδικους. Δεν επιβαλλει. Προτείνει. Μεγαλη διαφορα. Δεν πλεκω εγκωμιο αλλά μου εχει κάνει μεγάλο κλικ. Α! Θα διαβάσω ενα απο τα βιβλια της ( ελπιζω να προλαβω) και κατοπιν θα δω και ως συγγραφεας τι υφος εχει. Ω Φιλεναδα Ω Φιλε μου. Ειναι μαγικη.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Μου εκανε μεγαλη εντύπωση το εξης. Ηταν αβαφη και ειπε " βαφομαι για να ειμαι σεβαστικια σε εσας, δεν ειναι κατι που προτιμώ στη ζωη μου χωρις να σημαινει κατι για οσες γυναικες θελουν να βάφονται". Ε άλλη γυναικα να το λεει ετσι ακριβως δεν εχω ξανα ακουσει. Θεωρείται απεριποιησια το να μην βαφεται η γυναικα και την βρήκα θαραλλεα που εκτος ολων των άλλων που οποιοςδηποτε μπορει να αρχισει να γραφει ( γνωστοι ως haters) μηδεν κόμπλεξ. Συν οτι αποφευγω και εγω να βαφομαι και οκ ναι χαρηκα. Δευτερον ειναι φοβερα εκφραστικη. Ω Κόρη! Οταν ξεκινα ετσι νιωθω οτι εχει επηρεαστει δλδ στεναχωρηθει. Και η Αριστονικη ειναι σημαντική παρουσια. Δεν εχω βρει χρονο να ακουσω περισσότερο εκεινην αλλά και αυτη η Κυρία μιλα οπως νιωθει. Να μοιραστω οτι ημουν people pleasure εν ετη 2015 και αν το ακουγα τοτε θα ειχα παθει τεραστιο σοκ. Ισως για καποιους απο εμας να είναι γνωριμοι καποιοι οροι αλλά ποσος κοσμος που δεν εχει χρήματα ή εχει μεγαλη ντροπη βοηθειται;;; Γιατι στελνει και προτεινει ειδικους. Δεν επιβαλλει. Προτείνει. Μεγαλη διαφορα. Δεν πλεκω εγκωμιο αλλά μου εχει κάνει μεγάλο κλικ. Α! Θα διαβάσω ενα απο τα βιβλια της ( ελπιζω να προλαβω) και κατοπιν θα δω και ως συγγραφεας τι υφος εχει. Ω Φιλεναδα Ω Φιλε μου. Ειναι μαγικη.


Χαχαχα" κόρη, ψυχολόγο θες όχι άντρα"
Μα πώς τα λέει έτσι.. 
Έχεις δει το 16 Νοεμβρίου 2019;
Και τώρα που το λες τα βιβλία της μόνο στο διαδίκτυο υπάρχουν;;

----------


## george1520

Το κορη ειναι κυπριακή προσφώνηση.. 
νομίζω εμας στην Κύπρο υπάρχουν και σε έντυπη μορφή.

----------


## Macgyver

Ρε συ Τζωρτζ , διαβαζω την υπογραφη σου, τι εννοεις δλδ. οτι τα παντα γυρω μου αλλαζουν, και δεν μπορω να παραμεινω ο ιδιος ? να παρω δλδ. σμαρτφον ? να εχω φεις ? μα και ο υπολογιστης που χρησιμοποιω ειναι το πατερα μου , δεν εχω δικο μου .......τι ναλλαξω , να παρακμασω κι εγω ? οπως η νεολαια με τα ψυχολογικα , που δεν υπηρχαν επι εποχης μου .....καλα ειμαι κι ετσι .......

----------


## Macgyver

Η ζωη ειναι ολο φασαρια και βιασυνη, και κατ ουσιαν ειναι μηδεν ( του Σαιξπηρ ) .....

----------


## george1520

> Ρε συ Τζωρτζ , διαβαζω την υπογραφη σου, τι εννοεις δλδ. οτι τα παντα γυρω μου αλλαζουν, και δεν μπορω να παραμεινω ο ιδιος ? να παρω δλδ. σμαρτφον ? να εχω φεις ? μα και ο υπολογιστης που χρησιμοποιω ειναι το πατερα μου , δεν εχω δικο μου .......τι ναλλαξω , να παρακμασω κι εγω ? οπως η νεολαια με τα ψυχολογικα , που δεν υπηρχαν επι εποχης μου .....καλα ειμαι κι ετσι .......


Καλησπέρα.. Δηλαδή οι μόνες αλλαγές που έχεις δει εσύ στην ζωή σου είναι όσο αφορά την τεχνολογία;

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Το κορη ειναι κυπριακή προσφώνηση.. 
> νομίζω εμας στην Κύπρο υπάρχουν και σε έντυπη μορφή.


Χαχα ναι το ξέρω. Δύο κυπριους θαυμάζω τόσο.. Την Θέκλα Πετριδου και τον Χρήστο Σιακαλη (δεν ξέρω αν γράφεται έτσι)
Εμείς αυτό το "κόρη" δεν το έχουμε..

----------


## george1520

> Χαχα ναι το ξέρω. Δύο κυπριους θαυμάζω τόσο.. Την Θέκλα Πετριδου και τον Χρήστο Σιακαλη (δεν ξέρω αν γράφεται έτσι)
> Εμείς αυτό το "κόρη" δεν το έχουμε..


Ποιος είναι αυτός;;;

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Ποιος είναι αυτός;;;


Χορευτής είναι (σαν κολλημένη με το χορό εγώ) τον θαυμάζω πολύ..

----------


## george1520

> Χορευτής είναι (σαν κολλημένη με το χορό εγώ) τον θαυμάζω πολύ..


Δεν τον ξέρω... Μάλλον..

----------


## Constantly curious

Αντα συγνώμη για την καθυστέρηση. Κυκλοφορούν σε εντυπη μορφη Ελλάδα. Βρηκα διαθεσιμα σε διάφορα βιβλιοπωλεια on line. Για τον Γαμο εχει γραψει συγκεκριμένο. Θα τη τσεκαρω την ομιλια που μου προτεινες και θα σου απαντησω. Εχω μικρο με ιωση και ειμαι στα καγκελα ολιγον τι. Πρωτη φορα το βιωνω. Πρώτο μωρό πρώτοι πυρετοί καταλαβαίνεις!!!

----------


## Αλεξία10

Σκέφτομαι...
Αυτός που χτυπάει τη σύντροφό του/γυναίκα του /σχέση του, θα πείσει τον εαυτό του αλλά και την ίδια, ότι εκείνη φταίει που προκάλεσε τη συγκεκριμένη αντίδραση, απλά και μόνο γιατί δεν φέρθηκε σωστά ή ντύθηκε προκλητικά ή έκανε κάτι "λάθος". Και όταν ζητάει συγγνώμη δεν το κάνει γιατί το αισθάνεται αλλά για να την ελέγξει.... Γιατί γενικά είναι παραπάνω από σίγουρος ότι έκανε το σωστό και δεν υπάρχει λόγος να ζητήσει συγγνώμη..

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Αντα συγνώμη για την καθυστέρηση. Κυκλοφορούν σε εντυπη μορφη Ελλάδα. Βρηκα διαθεσιμα σε διάφορα βιβλιοπωλεια on line. Για τον Γαμο εχει γραψει συγκεκριμένο. Θα τη τσεκαρω την ομιλια που μου προτεινες και θα σου απαντησω. Εχω μικρο με ιωση και ειμαι στα καγκελα ολιγον τι. Πρωτη φορα το βιωνω. Πρώτο μωρό πρώτοι πυρετοί καταλαβαίνεις!!!


Ωχ, αν καταλαβαίνω λέει.. Πήγες παιδίατρο;

----------


## elis

αν παρω εγω την τεχνολογια που εχετε θα κλαψουνε μανουλεσ η δε θα κλαψουνε απαγορευεται να παρω ναρκωτικα αν επιτραπει τι θα λετε μετα

----------


## Ορέστης

> Παρακολουθεί καποιο μελος τα vlogs της Πετριδου στο Youtube ; Αν ναι κάποια αποψη;


Συμφωνω με αυτα που λεει. Ειμαι και εγω θυμα τοξικων ανθρωπων με συμφεροντα γιατι ειχα αναγκη να τους πεισω να με συμπαθησουν

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

στο χερι σας ειναι να σταματησετε την εκμεταλευση να μη συμβιβαζεστε με οτι σας πασαρουν γιατι αν ενα πραγμα βασιζετε στο δικαιο και τη τιμιοτητα ΔΕ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΝΙΚΗΘΕΙ οπως ακριβως ο Θεος εφτιαξε το παραδεισο πανω στο δικαιο και ειναι αθανατος αν για παραδειγμα πουλιοντουσαν μεταχηρισμενα ειδη που δεν ειναι σαραβαλα και δε πουληθηκαν για καποιο δολιο σκοπο για να τα ξεφορτωθει καπιος οι κατασκευαστες θα συμορφωνοντουσαν ΑΜΕΣΩΣ αφου και μονο στη σκεψη οτι θα χασουν τη πελατεια τους αρχιζουν τα παζαρια αμεσως ειναι στο χερι σας να οργανωθητε για να νικησετε την εκμεταλευση να ανεβαζετε βιντεο και φωτογραφιες με οτιδηποτε δε πηγαινει καλα για να τα βλεπουν ολοι και μετα να δω πως θα πουλησουν τις επομενες συσκευες να μιλατε και να μη κολωνετε ο ανθρωπος που δεν εχει θαρρος και δεν ειναι γενναιος δεν εχει καμια αρετη ακομα και αν ειναι ο πιο αξιος ανθρωπος του κοσμου να μη δεχεστε να σας "υπνωτιζουν" με ομορφες ψευτικες εικονες που κρυβουν σκουπιδια στην ουσια τους η να σας αποσπουν τη προσοχη με υλικες απολαυσεις η σεξ αυτο ειναι το σχεδιο τους για να υποταξουν ολο το πλανητη σε αυτους με κολπα νοηματα και τακτικες της μιας δεκαρας που Η ΑΠΟΔΟΣΗ ΤΟΥΣ βασιζετε στο οτι ειναι παντελως ΑΓΝΩΣΤΕΣ ΣΕ ΣΑΣ να εχετε ιδανικα και αξιες αυτο αυτοματα σας κανει σπουδαιους και να μην υποχωρητε σε τιποτα η δυναμη τους ειναι οτι δεν ειδατε ποτε και δεe ξερετε καν οτι υπαρχει αν μαθετε αυτα που δεν ειδατε ποτε τοτε δε θα σας σταματησει τιποτα
οσο σκεφτεστε δολια κανετε το χατηρι του διαβολου χανετε τη ψυχη σας και θα αποδειχτει οτι νικηθηκατε να σκεφτειτε με το σκεπτικο του νικητη και οι του ητημενου το σκοταδι με μπορει να νικησει το φως γιατι ειναι *καταδικασμενο* να κρυβετε για να κερδισει το ψευτικο θαυμασμο των αλλων οπως ακριβως το πυροτεχνημα ολοι το θαυμαζουν και το κοιτουν και μετα εξαφανιζετε πχ ο Χριστος ελεγε στους φαρισαιους οτι προσκυνατε μετα απο λιγο το καταπατατε το αδικο ειναι οπως το σκοταδι καταδικασμενο να κρυβετε οπως τις κατσαριδες που οταν δουν το φως τρεχουν να κρυφτουν η μονη δυναμη τους οσο πεφτει το απολυτο σκοταδι και δε μπορει κανεις να τις δει
και σκεφτειτε οτι ποσο ως τωρα προσπαθησαν να επιβαλουν χουντα ο με πρωτο τον χιτλερ που τελικα νικηθηκε αφου οπως ελεγε και ο παισιος το κακο παντα στην αρχη θριαμβευει και παντα στο τελος νικατε αφου ειναι τοσο καταδικασμενο οσο ο εοσφωρος
να μην ασχοληστε με το αν οι αλλοι σας θαυμαζουν να μην χετε υπερηφανια που ο διαβολος ο ιδιος να σκεφτεστε μονο τι ειναι δικαιο και να ειστε συγκεντρωμενοι σ αυτο το να επικρυνει καπιος καποιον που εχει δικιο το μονο που μπορει να πετυχει με αυτο ειναι να ανεβασει τη δημοτικοτητα του να τον κανει διασημο και ολοι να τον ανακαλυψουν ως κρυμενη αληθεια που πριν δε γνωριζαν καν οσο πρεσισσοτερο σας αδικουν τοσο περισσοτερο χτιζουν το προφιλ σας και τοσο πιο διασημους σας κανουν αλλοστε ο Χριστο ο ιδιος ειπε οτι σε οσους αποδωσουν ψευτικες κατηγοριες θα ονομαστουν παιδια του θεου ενω οι αρχαιοι φιλοσοφη ελεγαν οτι ειναι τιτλος τιμης να σε κατατηγορουν επειδη επραξες δικαια οσοι πολεμουν το θεο ειναι ελαχιστοι μπροστα του αφου ακομα και αυτοι ειναι δημιουργηματα του.σας συμβουλευω το εξης προσεξτε να μην διαδωσετε παραπλανητικο υλικο σχετικα με οτιδηποτε στιθει σχετικα με τη προπαγανδα σχετικα με τον ψευδοριστο ψευδοπροφητη και οπιασδηποτε μορφης προπαγανδα που προτρεπει τους πιστους να πεσουν στη παγιδα γιατι γι αυτο δε θα σας κρινω εγω αλλα απ οτι συμπεραινω θα βρητε το Χριστο πολυ θυμωμενο μαζι σας οταν γινει η δευτερα παρουσια δε γνωριζω το ποτε καθολου θα γινει αλλα νομιζω οτι εχουμε δρομο ακομα αρκετο οπως ειχε θυμωσει με οσους εμποδιζουν τους αλλους να ελθουν στη βασιλεια του θεου αν φυσικα σας ενδιαφερει το θεμα αυτο γιατι ειναι δικαιομα καπιον να μη τους ενδιαφερει αυτο οπως ειναι και μενα δικαιομα μου να τους συμβουλευω το δικιαιο που εγω αντιλαμβανομαι ειναι να ακουστουν ολες οι αποψεις και ο καθενας να ακολουθησει οτι νομιζει.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> αν παρω εγω την τεχνολογια που εχετε θα κλαψουνε μανουλεσ


με την ανοχη του θεου οστοσο συμβαινει ολα αυτα αφου ολα ειναι δημιουργηματα του ακομα και η τεχνολογια σας και αυτη στο θεο την εχετε βασισει  :Smile:  και εγω θα κοιταω απλως το ολο σοου* ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΒΓΑΖΩ ΛΟΓΟ*  αφου αυτη η εξουσια μου δωθηκε να κανω τη περιγραφη του ματς απο ποτε το αντιγραφο υπερβαινει το προτυτυπο εδω σε θελω τωρα

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ακομα δεν εχω καταλαβει με ποια λογικη βαζουν διαφημισεις που δε μπορεις να τις κλισεις στις ιστοσελιδες μηπως εχουν καποιο αλλο λογο που τις βαζουν που δε τον πηρε χαμπαρι κανενας γιατι κανω και κανω υπομονη μεχρι να τους τον εξηγισω εγω πχ οι περισσοτεροι βιαζονται να κλεισουν τις διαφημισεις για να δουν το βιντεο αρα τι νοημα εχει να παιζουν διαφημισεις πανω απ τα βιντεο οχι οτι δε ξερω απλα δε θελω να φτασω στα ακρα.

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Παρακολουθεί καποιο μελος τα vlogs της Πετριδου στο Youtube ; Αν ναι κάποια αποψη;


Την παρακολουθω,την λατρευω ,την βρισκω τρομερη και μακαρι να εκανε συνεδριες γτ σε αυτην θα πηγαινα.

----------


## Ορέστης

> Όχι Ορέστη! Αποκλείεται να συνέβη αυτό που λες!!!!


H ουρολοιμωξη; Γιατι αποκλειεται;

----------


## Constantly curious

> Σκέφτομαι...
> Αυτός που χτυπάει τη σύντροφό του/γυναίκα του /σχέση του, θα πείσει τον εαυτό του αλλά και την ίδια, ότι εκείνη φταίει που προκάλεσε τη συγκεκριμένη αντίδραση, απλά και μόνο γιατί δεν φέρθηκε σωστά ή ντύθηκε προκλητικά ή έκανε κάτι "λάθος". Και όταν ζητάει συγγνώμη δεν το κάνει γιατί το αισθάνεται αλλά για να την ελέγξει.... Γιατί γενικά είναι παραπάνω από σίγουρος ότι έκανε το σωστό και δεν υπάρχει λόγος να ζητήσει συγγνώμη..


Αυτος που χτυπαει τη συντροφο ή συζυγο του ειναι λαθος εξαρχης. Ειναι σαν το τσιτατο των βιαστων " ειχε ντυθεί προκλητικά ειχα δικιο ". Οποιος άνδρας κακοποιει σωματικα έχει σοβαρα και αλυτα θεματα με τον δικο του εαυτο. Ειναι χειριστικοι συνήθως οσοι το επαναλαμβανουν. Στο γιατι μενει μια γυναικα με έναν ανδρα κακοποιητη μπορεί να γραφτει βιβλιο. Με στεναχωρει και με θυμωνει απιστευτα ως φαινομενο. Να κανει kick boxing, να χτυπησει οτιδήποτε άψυχο αλλά οχι άνθρωπο. Δε καταλαβα ποτέ αυτο το ειδος συμπεριφοράς ισως επειδη αρνουμαι πεισματικά να το δικαιολογησω. Οτι δηλαδη τι;;; Το εζησαν απο τον μπαμπα ή οποιονδηποτε οποιανδηποτε και ειναι φυσιολογικο ;;; Οχι. Επισης αρχίζουν κλαμματα παρακαλια υποσχεσεις πως θα αλλάξουν. Αλλαζουν;;; Μονον εαν πονεσουν πραγματικά και δεσμευτούν να δουλέψουν τα δικα τους τραύματα. Αυτα... Και συγνωμη για το σεντόνι αλλά θυμωνω με τη βια οταν δεν εκφραζεται Υγιως. Αν αφορά παιδια ακομα χειρότερα.
Ζουμε σε εποχη υπερ πληροφόρησης ( το υπερ μας κάνει και χάνουμε την ουσια) αλλά και για αυτο το λογο δεν θελω να δικαιολογησω κανεναν που χτυπά. Αρσενικο θηλυκο. Αλλωστε απο τον θυμο συνηθως ξεκινά η βια. Δουλειά με το θυμο λοιπον.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Αυτος που χτυπαει τη συντροφο ή συζυγο του ειναι λαθος εξαρχης. Ειναι σαν το τσιτατο των βιαστων " ειχε ντυθεί προκλητικά ειχα δικιο ". Οποιος άνδρας κακοποιει σωματικα έχει σοβαρα και αλυτα θεματα με τον δικο του εαυτο. Ειναι χειριστικοι συνήθως οσοι το επαναλαμβανουν. Στο γιατι μενει μια γυναικα με έναν ανδρα κακοποιητη μπορεί να γραφτει βιβλιο. Με στεναχωρει και με θυμωνει απιστευτα ως φαινομενο. Να κανει kick boxing, να χτυπησει οτιδήποτε άψυχο αλλά οχι άνθρωπο. Δε καταλαβα ποτέ αυτο το ειδος συμπεριφοράς ισως επειδη αρνουμαι πεισματικά να το δικαιολογησω. Οτι δηλαδη τι;;; Το εζησαν απο τον μπαμπα ή οποιονδηποτε οποιανδηποτε και ειναι φυσιολογικο ;;; Οχι. Επισης αρχίζουν κλαμματα παρακαλια υποσχεσεις πως θα αλλάξουν. Αλλαζουν;;; Μονον εαν πονεσουν πραγματικά και δεσμευτούν να δουλέψουν τα δικα τους τραύματα. Αυτα... Και συγνωμη για το σεντόνι αλλά θυμωνω με τη βια οταν εκφραζεται Υγιως. Αν αφορά παιδια ακομα χειρότερα.


Έχεις δίκιο σε όλα.. Ούτε εγώ τους δικαιολογώ. Ξέρω περιπτώσεις που ο πατέρας ήταν βιαιος αλλά τα παιδιά του φέρονται άψογα στις γυναίκες τους. Ξέρω και το αντίθετο παράδειγμα..
Αυτό μεν με τα κλάματα και τα παρακάλια το έχουν ρεφρέν.. Και για να αλλάξουν, αμφιβάλλω πολύ αν ποτέ καταλάβουν τι ακριβώς κάνουν και προκαλούν...

----------


## elis

στρατο ουκασ μηχανικοσ διδακτορικο αγροτησ 30 χρονια με βασανιζουν ολοι εδω κι 6 χρονια αμα πεθανω καταστρεφεται το κρατοσ θεσ κι αλλα

----------


## elis

αμα πεθανω ο πρωτοσ που θα φαει σουβλακι ειναι ο καμμενοσ

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Έχεις δίκιο σε όλα.. Ούτε εγώ τους δικαιολογώ. Ξέρω περιπτώσεις που ο πατέρας ήταν βιαιος αλλά τα παιδιά του φέρονται άψογα στις γυναίκες τους. Ξέρω και το αντίθετο παράδειγμα..
> Αυτό μεν με τα κλάματα και τα παρακάλια το έχουν ρεφρέν.. Και για να αλλάξουν, αμφιβάλλω πολύ αν ποτέ καταλάβουν τι ακριβώς κάνουν και προκαλούν...


Οπως λεει και η αγαπημενη Θεκλα αυτο λεγεται...gaslighiting...σε αποπροσανατολοζω απο την αληθεια,σε βγαζω τρελη κτλπ για να σε χειριστω.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Οπως λεει και η αγαπημενη Θεκλα αυτο λεγεται...gaslighiting...σε αποπροσανατολοζω απο την αληθεια,σε βγαζω τρελη κτλπ για να σε χειριστω.


Ναι όντως.. Πόσες αλήθειες λέει αυτή η θεά. 
Ναι αποπρισανατολιζουν για να μην έχεις καθαρό μυαλό προφανώς και να μην "σηκώσεις" κεφάλι..

----------


## elis

καμενε λουλου δωσε μου τα λεφτα μου θα πληρωσω εγω να φασ σουβλακι να ξερεισ οτι εκανεσ κι εσυ τρια σουβλακια εφαγα τρια θα φασ

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Ναι όντως.. Πόσες αλήθειες λέει αυτή η θεά. 
> Ναι αποπρισανατολιζουν για να μην έχεις καθαρό μυαλό προφανώς και να μην "σηκώσεις" κεφάλι..


Την αγαπω ρε συ αυτη την γυναικα.Τις εστειλα μειλ παραμονη Χριστουγεννων να την ρωτησω αν κανει ονλαιν συνεδριες και ημουν σιγουρη οτι θα με γραψει τετοια μερα.Ε τι να σου πω...παρολο που ηταν τετοια μερα μου απαντησε μεσα σε δεκα λεπτα.Καλα να ειμαστε πρωτα ο θεος ,θελω σε λιγο καιρο να ξεκινησω καποιες συνεδριες με την Αριστονικη σαν εξτρα βοηθεια.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Την αγαπω ρε συ αυτη την γυναικα.Τις εστειλα μειλ παραμονη Χριστουγεννων να την ρωτησω αν κανει ονλαιν συνεδριες και ημουν σιγουρη οτι θα με γραψει τετοια μερα.Ε τι να σου πω...παρολο που ηταν τετοια μερα μου απαντησε μεσα σε δεκα λεπτα.Καλα να ειμαστε πρωτα ο θεος ,θελω σε λιγο καιρο να ξεκινησω καποιες συνεδριες με την Αριστονικη σαν εξτρα βοηθεια.


Να το κάνεις. Έτσι κι αλλιώς τέτοιες συνεδρίες ποτέ δεν πάνε χαμένες..

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Να το κάνεις. Έτσι κι αλλιώς τέτοιες συνεδρίες ποτέ δεν πάνε χαμένες..


Ναι...καλα να ειμαστε ολα θα γινουν...ειναι και φιλη της λατρεμενης οποτε αυτην προτιμω...

----------


## elis

ετσι κανουν σε ολουσ με ψυχωση τουσ βασανιζουν ετσι καναν και στον αλλο που πηγε φυλακη αυτοι ειστε οποιον δε γουσταρουν τον στελνουν φυλακη

----------


## elis

ειναι ολο στημενο γτ κανεισ δεν αντεχει την πιεση μασ πιεζουν και σκαμε συγχαρητηρια στο στρατηγο

----------


## elis

https://youtu.be/sxK7lkbBKhg

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Ναι...καλα να ειμαστε ολα θα γινουν...ειναι και φιλη της λατρεμενης οποτε αυτην προτιμω...


15 Μαρτίου έρχεται Αθήνα για σεμινάριο .. Δεν είπε ακριβώς που. Αν μάθω θα πάω..

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> 15 Μαρτίου έρχεται Αθήνα για σεμινάριο .. Δεν είπε ακριβώς που. Αν μάθω θα πάω..


Ααα...τυχερηηη!Ερχεται η Αριστονικη?κι εγω θα πηγαινα.Μπορεις να της στειλεις μειλ και να την ρωτησεις.Παντως καφες κ vlogs Θεκλας ειναι πολυς ωραιος συνδιασμος.Κατι σαν αγχολυτικο.Με ηρεμει αυτη η γυναικα.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Ααα...τυχερηηη!Ερχεται η Αριστονικη?κι εγω θα πηγαινα.Μπορεις να της στειλεις μειλ και να την ρωτησεις.Παντως καφες κ vlogs Θεκλας ειναι πολυς ωραιος συνδιασμος.Κατι σαν αγχολυτικο.Με ηρεμει αυτη η γυναικα.


Ναι έβλεπα τώρα το σημερινό vlog και εκεί είπε ότι έρχεται Αθήνα, η Θέκλα έρχεται και θα κάνει 4ωρο σεμινάριο..
Με καφέ και τσιγάρο παρέα τη βλέπω. Η ειρωνεία της με πεθαίνει  :Smile:

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Ναι έβλεπα τώρα το σημερινό vlog και εκεί είπε ότι έρχεται Αθήνα, η Θέκλα έρχεται και θα κάνει 4ωρο σεμινάριο..
> Με καφέ και τσιγάρο παρέα τη βλέπω. Η ειρωνεία της με πεθαίνει


Η Θεκλα;;;εεε τωρα ζηλευω...στειλε της μνμ με μειλ να μαθεις.Κι εγω με καφε και τσιγαρο!!Εμενα ολα της με πεθαινουν.Ενταξει κορηηη;;;χαχαχα

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Η Θεκλα;;;εεε τωρα ζηλευω...στειλε της μνμ με μειλ να μαθεις.Κι εγω με καφε και τσιγαρο!!Εμενα ολα της με πεθαινουν.Ενταξει κορηηη;;;χαχαχα


Κόρη, είσαι αυτό καταστροφική! χαχαχα σαν να μιλάει σε μένα όταν το λέει

----------


## george1520

Εμείς οι Κύπριοι είμαστε αξιολάτρευτα πλασματακια

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Κόρη, είσαι αυτό καταστροφική! χαχαχα σαν να μιλάει σε μένα όταν το λέει


Χαχαχα μα ακριβως ομως!!!ακριβως ετσι θα το λεγε!!

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Εμείς οι Κύπριοι είμαστε αξιολάτρευτα πλασματακια


Για σας τους Κυπριους δεν ξερω αλλα Θεκλαρα αγαπαμε!!!

----------


## Constantly curious

Τελικα ειμαστε αρκετοι που την παρακολουθουμε. Καλο ειναι αυτο. Ειχε αναφέρει πως σε μια φαση της ζωης της της εκαναν λαθος διαγνωση επαιρνε μη σωστη αγωγη, εναν χρονο μετα το ανακαλυψε αλλά ειχε ξεκινησει και αυτη το κάπνισμα ( δεν ξερω αν το έκοψε). Στο καναλι της στο youtube εχει playlist που ειναι απο καναλι Κυπριακης λογικα τηλεορασης θα ξερει σίγουρα ο george. Σημερα ξεκινησα να ακούω. Αλλά ναι και η κουμπαρα της η Αριστονικη μου αρέσει. Καλη δυναμη σε όλους μας και σήμερα.

----------


## george1520

Ήταν σε μια εκπομπή όπου έπαιρναν τηλέφωνο και έλεγαν τα προβλήματα τους και έλεγε την γνώμη της. Δεν ξέρω αν λες αυτό. Δεν την έχω δει στο YouTube.

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Ήταν σε μια εκπομπή όπου έπαιρναν τηλέφωνο και έλεγαν τα προβλήματα τους και έλεγε την γνώμη της. Δεν ξέρω αν λες αυτό. Δεν την έχω δει στο YouTube.


Καλυτερα να δεις τα vlogs της στο youtube

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Εμείς οι Κύπριοι είμαστε αξιολάτρευτα πλασματακια


Εντάξει αντε θα σου κάνω τη χάρη  :Smile: 
Γίνατε 3 οι λατρεμενοι μου Κύπριοι

----------


## george1520

> Καλυτερα να δεις τα vlogs της στο youtube


Την έχω δει τόσες φορές στην τηλεόραση που δεν τραβάω να την δω και στο YouTube. Μπορεί κάποια στιγμή να την δω. Δεν ξέρω

----------


## george1520

> Εντάξει αντε θα σου κάνω τη χάρη 
> Γίνατε 3 οι λατρεμενοι μου Κύπριοι


Μπήκα και εγώ στην λίστα;

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Μπήκα και εγώ στην λίστα;


Ε κύπριος δεν είσαι και εσύ; Αξιολάτρευτο πλάσμα είσαι όπως είπες... Μπήκες  :Smile:

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

> H ουρολοιμωξη; Γιατι αποκλειεται;


Εννοούσα όλο το σκηνικό!! Πολύ σουρεαλ μου ακούστηκε..
Παρόλα αυτά ναι εννοείται πως υπάρχει πιθανότητα να υπάρχουν μικρόβια εκεί.

----------


## george1520

> Ε κύπριος δεν είσαι και εσύ; Αξιολάτρευτο πλάσμα είσαι όπως είπες... Μπήκες


Ποιο νούμερο είμαι; 3ος και κατά ιδρωμένος; 2ος που είναι η χειρότερη θέση;

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Ποιο νούμερο είμαι; 3ος και κατά ιδρωμένος; 2ος που είναι η χειρότερη θέση;


Πρώτος εννοείται.. Τους άλλους δύο τους αγαπώ δεν λέω αλλά εσύ θα μπεις στο νούμερο 1  :Big Grin:

----------


## george1520

https://youtu.be/GaodvoSU-aE

----------


## Macgyver

> Καλησπέρα.. Δηλαδή οι μόνες αλλαγές που έχεις δει εσύ στην ζωή σου είναι όσο αφορά την τεχνολογία;



Καλησπερα και σε σενα ...........οσον αφορα την γενια μου , ναι, δεν βλεπω κατι αλλο, δεν ξερω αν υπονοεις την κακη οικονομικη κατασταση της Ελλαδας .....

----------


## george1520

> Καλησπερα και σε σενα ...........οσον αφορα την γενια μου , ναι, δεν βλεπω κατι αλλο, δεν ξερω αν υπονοεις την κακη οικονομικη κατασταση της Ελλαδας .....


Χάχα. Εδώ δεν έχω εικόνα για την κακή οικονομία της Κύπρου.. Θα ξέρω της Ελλάδας; Μιλάω για τους ρυθμούς της ζωής, τους ανθρώπους που κοιτάνε μόνο την καλοπέραση τους πλέον.. Για όλες τις αλλαγες.

----------


## Macgyver

Α , για την καλοπεραση , μαλιστα , εχω την εντυπωση οτι εχεις δικιο σε αυτο , χωρις να θελω να κατηγορησω την νεα γενια ........ και στους ρυθμους της ζωης εχεις δικιο, ειναι μακραν πιο γρηγοροι, εξοντωτικοι θαλεγα .......... η παγκοσμιοποιηση εφερε μεχρι στιγμης δυσαρεστα ........και ο τροπος διασκεδασης εχει αλλαξει................ .. νομιζα οτι θανεφερες τον εκπατρισμο την Ελληνων νεων , για βιοποριστικους λογους , και το μεταναστευτικο εδω ...... η την αυξανουμενη εγκληματικοτητα ............
ηξερα οτι κατι θαγραφες που δεν το σκεφτηκα , ειχα δικιο, εισαι αρκετα ευστροφος .......

----------


## george1520

> Α , για την καλοπεραση , μαλιστα , εχω την εντυπωση οτι εχεις δικιο σε αυτο , χωρις να θελω να κατηγορησω την νεα γενια ........ και στους ρυθμους της ζωης εχεις δικιο, ειναι μακραν πιο γρηγοροι, εξοντωτικοι θαλεγα .......... η παγκοσμιοποιηση εφερε μεχρι στιγμης δυσαρεστα ........και ο τροπος διασκεδασης εχει αλλαξει................ .. νομιζα οτι θανεφερες τον εκπατρισμο την Ελληνων νεων , για βιοποριστικους λογους , και το μεταναστευτικο εδω ...... η την αυξανουμενη εγκληματικοτητα ............
> ηξερα οτι κατι θαγραφες που δεν το σκεφτηκα , ειχα δικιο, εισαι αρκετα ευστροφος .......


Σε ευχαριστώ φίλε μου

----------


## Macgyver

> Σε ευχαριστώ φίλε μου



Δεν κανω κοπλιμεντα , αληθεια λεω , απο την στιγμη που εγραψες ' εισαι σιγουρος οτι μονο η τεχνολογια εχει αλλαξει ? ' λεω , αυτος εχει κατι κατα νου , που δεν τοχω σκεφτει εγω .....

----------


## george1520

> Δεν κανω κοπλιμεντα , αληθεια λεω , απο την στιγμη που εγραψες ' εισαι σιγουρος οτι μονο η τεχνολογια εχει αλλαξει ? ' λεω , αυτος εχει κατι κατα νου , που δεν τοχω σκεφτει εγω .....


Ίσως εσύ να μην άλλαξες.. Ή ίσως εσύ να μην χρειάστηκες να αλλάξεις.

----------


## Ορέστης

> Εννοούσα όλο το σκηνικό!! Πολύ σουρεαλ μου ακούστηκε..
> Παρόλα αυτά ναι εννοείται πως υπάρχει πιθανότητα να υπάρχουν μικρόβια εκεί.


Κανει διαφορα τετοια. Τις προαλλες εβαλε οινοπνευμα στη σαλατα. Ευτυχως την ειδα και δεν την εφαγα.

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

> Κανει διαφορα τετοια. Τις προαλλες εβαλε οινοπνευμα στη σαλατα. Ευτυχως την ειδα και δεν την εφαγα.


Από αυτήν την σαλάτα δεν θα έτρωγε και η ίδια; 
μήπως η μαμά σου έχει άνοια;
Και πρέπει να σταματήσει να μαγειρεύει, πάρε την ευθύνη εσύ και μάγειρευε και για τους δύο σας

----------


## Μαρια85

Νοιώθω χαλια ψυχολογικά και δεν καταλαβαίνω τι μου φταίει. Όλα τα βλέπω μαύρα αυτή την στιγμή.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Νοιώθω χαλια ψυχολογικά και δεν καταλαβαίνω τι μου φταίει. Όλα τα βλέπω μαύρα αυτή την στιγμή.


Αλήθεια; Εννοώ αλήθεια δεν ξέρεις τι σου φταίει; Για προσπάθησε..

----------


## Μαρια85

> Αλήθεια; Εννοώ αλήθεια δεν ξέρεις τι σου φταίει; Για προσπάθησε..


Τα πάντα και τίποτα. Τα έχω βάλει με όλα με την πόρτα που κάνει θόρυβο όταν ανοίγει. Ανοίγω θέρμανση ζεσταίνομαι την κλείνω κρυώνω. Δηλ μου φταίνε τα πάντα

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Τα πάντα και τίποτα. Τα έχω βάλει με όλα με την πόρτα που κάνει θόρυβο όταν ανοίγει. Ανοίγω θέρμανση ζεσταίνομαι την κλείνω κρυώνω. Δηλ μου φταίνε τα πάντα


Πάρε ανάσες βαθιές και αργές.. 
Και δεν σου φταίνε όλα. Ούτε η πόρτα..

----------


## Μαρια85

> Πάρε ανάσες βαθιές και αργές.. 
> Και δεν σου φταίνε όλα. Ούτε η πόρτα..


Περνώ ανάσες αλλά νοιώθω ότι δεν μου φτάνει ο αέρας που αναπνέω.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Περνώ ανάσες αλλά νοιώθω ότι δεν μου φτάνει ο αέρας που αναπνέω.


Έχει γίνει τίποτα που σε πείραξε;

----------


## Μαρια85

> Έχει γίνει τίποτα που σε πείραξε;


Σήμερα όχι τίποτα εκτός από την χθεσινή κρίση αλλα και πάλι δεν ξέρω γιατί νοιώθω έτσι.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Σήμερα όχι τίποτα εκτός από την χθεσινή κρίση αλλα και πάλι δεν ξέρω γιατί νοιώθω έτσι.


Γιατί όπως είπαμε χθες καταπιεζεσαι εκεί μέσα και σου βγαίνει έτσι.. Επειδή δεν έγινε κάτι σήμερα δεν πάει να πει ότι όλα είναι καλά. Έχεις πράγματα μαζεμένα μάλλον..

----------


## Μαρια85

> Γιατί όπως είπαμε χθες καταπιεζεσαι εκεί μέσα και σου βγαίνει έτσι.. Επειδή δεν έγινε κάτι σήμερα δεν πάει να πει ότι όλα είναι καλά. Έχεις πράγματα μαζεμένα μάλλον..


Κατάλαβα άρα κάθε μέρα θα είμαι έτσι;

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Κατάλαβα άρα κάθε μέρα θα είμαι έτσι;


Ειδικός δεν είμαι αλλά ναι.. Αν δεν κάνεις κάτι έτσι θα είσαι..

----------


## Ορέστης

> Από αυτήν την σαλάτα δεν θα έτρωγε και η ίδια; 
> μήπως η μαμά σου έχει άνοια;
> Και πρέπει να σταματήσει να μαγειρεύει, πάρε την ευθύνη εσύ και μάγειρευε και για τους δύο σας


400 τα εχει.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

κατα διαστηματα βλεπω καπιες εναλαγες στα γραματα και αλοτε φαινονταο μπολντ το ονομα και αλοτε αυτα που ειναι απο κατω πχ
*αλεξικενταυρος*
σενιορας
τοποθεσια σειχελες

αλεξικενταυρος
*σενιορας
τοποθεσια σειχελες*

ειναι περιτο να πω οτι ξεχασα να τους ευχαριστησω για τις τοσες προσπαθειες που eκαναν τοσο καιρο για να βρισκω το σωστο δρομο με βοηθησαν καθε ωρα και στιγμη να μη χαθω και γι αυτο και θα εχουν την απεριοριστη εκτιμηση μου θυμαμαι ακομα τις προτασεις τους που ακουγα κατα καιρους που ειχαν παντα ως βασικο στοχο την ανθρωπια αυτο ακριβως ειναι που τους προσδιοριzει

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

προσεξτε σημερα να μη ξεχασετε να δειτε το ραδιο αρβυλα ειπα τη μαγικη λεξη  :Smile:

----------


## ioannis2

Μην σου τύχει να μεγαλώσεις σε ακατάλληλο περιβάλλον εν σχέσει με αυτά που έβαλες στόχο να πετύχεις, όντας ευαίσθητος χαρακτήρας (τουλάχιστον αυτό σου κόλλησαν) και μην σου τύχουν και αναποδιές ενώ επιδιώκεις το στόχο. Όταν θα έρθει η στιγμή να κάνεις την αποφασιστική κίνηση θα σε πιάσει ο πανικός της επερχόμενης καταστροφικότητας. Τότε θα επιλέξεις πολύ κατώτερο δρόμο απ αυτό στον οποίο είχες στόχο να μπεις. Το λάθος θα το βρίσκεις μπροστά σου μια ζωή. 

Εκ των υστέρων στρέφοντας το βλέμμα μου πίσω με βλέπω τότε που ήταν η εποχή των κρίσιμων αποφάσεων και επιλογών να ήμουν ένας ζωντανός νεκρός. Υπήρχε σίγουρα κάπου μέσα μου η ελπίδα για επίτευξη του στόχου κι έχτιζα ένα καλό υπόβαθρο για να τον πετύχω, όμως οι εξωτερικές συνθήκες (έλλειψη ανθρώπινης υποστήριξης κι αναποδιές στην επίτευξη του στόχου) και η ευαισθησία μου προς τις εξωτερικές συνθήκες, κάθε άλλο παρά υποβοηθητικά ήταν. 

Σήμερα βλέπω άλλους που μεγάλωσαν σε χαρούμενο και υποβοηθητικό περιβάλλον να βρίσκονται αρκετά πιο μπροστά μου με λιγότερο κόπο κι εγω εδω να ξαναλέω τον πόνο μου.

----------


## ntinti

> Τα πάντα και τίποτα. Τα έχω βάλει με όλα με την πόρτα που κάνει θόρυβο όταν ανοίγει. Ανοίγω θέρμανση ζεσταίνομαι την κλείνω κρυώνω. Δηλ μου φταίνε τα πάντα


Άλλη μια μικροκρισουλα πανικού που καν ου πάρτυ και οι ορμόνες σου μαζί.....Μέσα Σ ενα λεπτό μπορεί να τρέμεις σαν το ψάρι από το κρύο και στο επόμενο να γυρνάς με κοντομάνικο,να περιφέρεται μέσα στο σπιτι και ακόμα και το πιο ασήμαντο γεγονός να σε κάνει να νευριάζεις ,να περιφερεσαι σαν άγριο θηρίο μέσα στο κλουβί και να λες γιατί είμαι έτσι τι μου συμβαίνει........
Τα εχω περάσει και αυτά και μηλουσα απευθείας με τον ψυχολόγο μου ,εκείνος με καθυσηχαζε και μου έλεγε τι να κανω.......Τις περισσότερες φορές που μου έλεγε δεν είναι κάτι ανησυχητικό είναι άλλη μια αντίδραση του Οργανισμού σου απέναντι στο άγχος και την στεναχώρια ....Κάθησε σε ένα σημείο και απασχόλησε το μυαλό σου με κάτι άλλο ακόμα και αυτό είναι το πιο δύσκολο πράγμα ....
Το έκανα στην αρχή με πολύ κόπο και μετά κάθε φορά που συμβαίνει το κάνω αυτόματα πλέον και κρατάει όλο και πιο λίγο.

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

> 400 τα εχει.


Οι συμπεριφορές που περιγράφεις εδώ δεν δείχνουν άνθρωπο που τα έχει 400.
Το ίδιο φαγητό δεν τρώτε; στην ίδια ντουζιέρα δεν κάνετε μπάνιο;
Άρα γιατί να κάνει επίτηδες κάτι που θα επηρεάσει και εκείνη;;
Εκτός αν εσύ διαστρεβλωνεις τόσο πολύ την πραγματικότητα και τα περιγράφεις όπως θελεις.

----------


## ioannis2

Το έντονο κρύο, το ρίγος, που νιώθουμε, είναι αποτέλεσμα του στρές. Τα νεύρα, ο έντος φόβος, το άγχος κλπ συναφή συγκεντρώνουν το αίμα στα ζωτικά όργανα κι έτσι όλα τα άκρα μας, μαζί τους και το κεφάλι, κρυώνουν.
Κι όσο πνίγεσαι σ ένα ποτήρι νερό, όπως το θέσατε με άλλα λόγια όταν "περιφερεσαι σαν άγριο θηρίο μέσα στο κλουβί", χάνεις την επαφή με την πραγματικότητα. Οι άλλοι θα σε έχουν ήδη προσπεράσει όπως και η ίδια σου η ζωή και μετά θα κλαις για τις ευκαιρίες που έχασες!

----------


## Μαρια85

> Άλλη μια μικροκρισουλα πανικού που καν ου πάρτυ και οι ορμόνες σου μαζί.....Μέσα Σ ενα λεπτό μπορεί να τρέμεις σαν το ψάρι από το κρύο και στο επόμενο να γυρνάς με κοντομάνικο,να περιφέρεται μέσα στο σπιτι και ακόμα και το πιο ασήμαντο γεγονός να σε κάνει να νευριάζεις ,να περιφερεσαι σαν άγριο θηρίο μέσα στο κλουβί και να λες γιατί είμαι έτσι τι μου συμβαίνει........
> Τα εχω περάσει και αυτά και μηλουσα απευθείας με τον ψυχολόγο μου ,εκείνος με καθυσηχαζε και μου έλεγε τι να κανω.......Τις περισσότερες φορές που μου έλεγε δεν είναι κάτι ανησυχητικό είναι άλλη μια αντίδραση του Οργανισμού σου απέναντι στο άγχος και την στεναχώρια ....Κάθησε σε ένα σημείο και απασχόλησε το μυαλό σου με κάτι άλλο ακόμα και αυτό είναι το πιο δύσκολο πράγμα ....
> Το έκανα στην αρχή με πολύ κόπο και μετά κάθε φορά που συμβαίνει το κάνω αυτόματα πλέον και κρατάει όλο και πιο λίγο.


Ναι εκείνη την ώρα που με πιάνει προσπαθώ να ξεχάστω διαβάζοντας κανένα βιβλίο ή κάνοντας κάτι άλλο που θα με ηρεμήσει. Μερικές φορές τα καταφέρνω άλλες πάλι οχι. Σταμάτησα με την ψυχολόγο λόγο οικονομικών και βλέπω ότι δεν έκανα καλά γιατί όσο πάει κα χειρότερο γίνετε. Όταν έκανα συνεδρίες ήταν πιο εύκολο να περάσει η κρίση.

----------


## Macgyver

> Ίσως εσύ να μην άλλαξες.. Ή ίσως εσύ να μην χρειάστηκες να αλλάξεις.



Οντως , το δευτερο .........

----------


## Ορέστης

Εξακολουθω να νιωθω εντονους πονους ουρολοιμωξης και να εχω ελαφρυ πυρετο. Η μανα μου αποποιηθηκε της ευθυνες υπονοωντας οτι κολλησα απο καποια ενοχη επαφη.

----------


## Ορέστης

Προχτες διαβαζα στην κουζινα και πρεπει να το καταλαβε παροτι εκρυψα το βιβλιο και ηρθε απο πανω μου και τραγουδαγε "εστειλα δυο πουλια στην κοκκινη μηλια που λενε τα γραμμενα....που λενε ταγραμμενα". Θα τις ειπε και ο αδερφος μου για τις γομες που ανακαλυψε. Δε μ' αφηνουν ησυχο.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

τελευταια βλεπω κατι εξυπναδες νεας τεχνολογιας που οι σελιδες προχωρανε μονες τους και αν αρχισω και εγω τις εξυπναδες να γεμισω το ιντερνετ με σχολια για το οτι κανουν διατριτες τις συσκευες ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΕΙ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ γιατι απλα ετσι εχουν καταναλωση και θα γινει το σωσε παντου αν πιστευουν οτι τους συμφερει δεν εχω προβλημα αντιθετα βλεπω οτι οι περισσοτεροι δε ψαχνουν καθολου τα μαγαζια που ψωνιζουν γιατι φοβουνται μη παθουν υπερκοπωση και θελουν μασημενη τροφη παρε τωρα οτι εχει στο ραφι γι αυτο το λογο εχουν αποθρασυνθει εντελως οπιος θελει μασημενη τροφη και οτι βρει στο ραφι θα ναι αξιος της μοιρας του εγω το ξεκαθαριζω δε προκειται να ξαναγωρασω τιποτα που βρισκετε διπλα απο τα σημεια που περναω και βαζω αυτη τη καρτα για τις συγκινωνιες να βρετε αλλους πελατες τερμα οι αγορες φακελωματα οσο συνεχιζουν το πολεμο συνεχιζω και εγω πλεον δε θα ξανανεχτω τιποτα η θα με αφησουν ησυχο η θα ακουνε τον εξαψαλμο σε ολες τις σελιδες

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

οι ανθρωποι βλεπεις δεν εχουν ιδεα για το πως θα κανουν τις συσκευες οκ ομως ολως τυχαιος ξερουν καθε τεχνολογια για να γεμιζουν το τοπο καυσαερια νομιζοντας οτι ετσι θα με κανουν αλτσχαιμερ και αφου ειδαν οτι δεν εφεραν αποτελεσμα κανενα τα παρατησαν το τι εχουν δει τα ματια μου ως τωρα δε το φανταζεστε καν και οτι δε μιλαγα τοσο καιρο το εκανα για να δουν με την ...... νομοσυνη τους οτι δε πετυχαν απολυτως τιποτα γιατι ειμαι σιγουρος οτι αν τους το ελεγα αμεσως αυτοι θα συνεχιζαν το χαβα τους αρα περιμενω παντα να περασει ενα διαστημα πριν πω κατι προσφατα μου πασαραν και ενα τυπο μεσα στα ποδια μου που τον εφεραν για να προοθησουν τη νεα ταξη πραγματων στους γονεις μου αλλα να εχουν υποψη τους οτι οσα εκαναν ολα θα τα βρουν μπροστα τους αφου γνωριζω πολυ καλα ποιος ευθυνετε για ολα αυτα καθως και πιος τα υποκινησε και αν νομιζω οτι θα σταματησω εδω εχω να πω και αλλα που μου τα υπεδειξε ο Θεος απλα κανω και κανω υπομονη και αν δε τα πω στο ιντερνετ θα τα πω στους δρομους οσο γι αυτο το σημειο που περναω μονιμως απο κει και μου πασαραν καπιον που εμιαζε με καπιον που ηξερα γιατι νομιζαν οτι θα γινω πελατης τους για να με ελεγχουν οσο δυνατον περισσοτερο λοιπαμαι που τους απογοητευσα γιατι δεν ειμουν ο ηλιθιος που νομιζαν και αν μετα την εκαναν γιατι το πηραν αποφαση οτι δε προκειται να αγορασω απο κει τιποτα παρα τις γεναοδωρες προσφορες ω μα τι συμπτωση τους επιασε ξαφνικα η γεναιοδωρια για ολα ΦΤΑΙΝΕ ΟΙ ΙΔΙΟΙ και οι υποκινητες τους που πρωτα εκτεθηκαν με ολα αυτα και τωρα δε ξερουν πως να μαζεψουν τα ασιμαζευτα τους υπενθυμιζω οτι οσο διαστημα νομιζαν οτι βγηκα εκτος μαχης το πεπλο επεσε και οταν ξαναμπηκε στη θεση του ηταν πολυ αργα γιατι ενω καθομουν σε ενα παγκακι περασε ενας απο διπλα μου που μιλαγε με μια περιεργη φωνη σα να γυρισε απ το πλανητη κρυπτον και ολα αυτα τα παναγια μου που ακουω γυρω μου οταν βγενω εξω καταλαβα πολυ καλα το τι ειδα και τωρα οτι και να δω θα το παρω βερεσε

----------


## george1520

> Προχτες διαβαζα στην κουζινα και πρεπει να το καταλαβε παροτι εκρυψα το βιβλιο και ηρθε απο πανω μου και τραγουδαγε "εστειλα δυο πουλια στην κοκκινη μηλια που λενε τα γραμμενα....που λενε ταγραμμενα". Θα τις ειπε και ο αδερφος μου για τις γομες που ανακαλυψε. Δε μ' αφηνουν ησυχο.


Πουλάκια είναι κι ας λαλούν, πουλάκια είναι κι ας λένε.

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

Θελω να φαω δυο κρεπες αλλα μετα θα το μετανιωσω.Μετα λεω μια ζωη την εχουμε.Θα το σκεφτω.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Θελω να φαω δυο κρεπες αλλα μετα θα το μετανιωσω.Μετα λεω μια ζωη την εχουμε.Θα το σκεφτω.


Μωρή θεαρα! Και έλεγα κάτι θέλω αλλά δεν ξέρω τι..

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Μωρή θεαρα! Και έλεγα κάτι θέλω αλλά δεν ξέρω τι..


Να το κανω;η ντροπη μου;;

----------


## ntinti

Να το κάνεις και να το απολαύσεις κιόλας !!!!!

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Να το κανω;η ντροπη μου;;


Αστο...το κανα...αυριο γυμναστικη

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Να το κάνεις και να το απολαύσεις κιόλας !!!!!


Το κανα δεν αντεξααα ...

----------


## ntinti

Και πολύ καλά έκανες !!!!!Μας άνοιξες την όρεξη αλλα επειδή δεν εχω διάθεση να φτιάξω θα πλακωσω την μερέντα με το κουτάλι μου φαίνεται. ......

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Το κανα δεν αντεξααα ...


Κόρη, φταίω εγώ τώρα να κάνω κρεπες;;

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Και πολύ καλά έκανες !!!!!Μας άνοιξες την όρεξη αλλα επειδή δεν εχω διάθεση να φτιάξω θα πλακωσω την μερέντα με το κουτάλι μου φαίνεται. ......


ntinti η μερεντα θεωρείται γλυκό του κουταλιού και επίσημα πλέον.. Αν και προτιμώ την Nutella

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Και πολύ καλά έκανες !!!!!Μας άνοιξες την όρεξη αλλα επειδή δεν εχω διάθεση να φτιάξω θα πλακωσω την μερέντα με το κουτάλι μου φαίνεται. ......


Ααα εισαι αμαρτωλη κι εσυ χαχαχα...παιδια εγω τις χτυπησα...νιωθω λιγες τυψεις αλλα θα το ξεπερασω

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Ααα εισαι αμαρτωλη κι εσυ χαχαχα...παιδια εγω τις χτυπησα...νιωθω λιγες τυψεις αλλα θα το ξεπερασω


Καλά έκανες.. Μη νιώθεις τύψεις..

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Καλά έκανες.. Μη νιώθεις τύψεις..


Το ξεπερασα,δεν εχω χαχα

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Το ξεπερασα,δεν εχω χαχα


Αφού είσαι θεαρα  :Smile:  (και με την ροζ ρόμπα)

----------


## Κύκνος

Σκέφτομαι πότε θα φύγουν οι μελανιές μου... Καλά που δεν είναι καλοκαίρι...

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Σκέφτομαι πότε θα φύγουν οι μελανιές μου... Καλά που δεν είναι καλοκαίρι...


Το χέρι σου πώς είναι;

----------


## Κύκνος

> Το χέρι σου πώς είναι;


Τα ίδια αλλά πιστεύω πως με τον καιρό θα φτιάξει, δεν πρέπει να είναι κάτι σοβαρό... Θα περιμένω λίγες μέρες κι αν συνεχίσει θα πάω στον ορθοπεδικό...

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Τα ίδια αλλά πιστεύω πως με τον καιρό θα φτιάξει, δεν πρέπει να είναι κάτι σοβαρό... Θα περιμένω λίγες μέρες κι αν συνεχίσει θα πάω στον ορθοπεδικό...


Είναι το ίδιο; Δηλαδή πονάει το ίδιο;

----------


## Κύκνος

> Είναι το ίδιο; Δηλαδή πονάει το ίδιο;


Ναι, το ίδιο...

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Ναι, το ίδιο...


Και αφού βλέπεις ότι δεν καλυτερεύει τι περιμένεις για να πας;

----------


## Κύκνος

> Και αφού βλέπεις ότι δεν καλυτερεύει τι περιμένεις για να πας;


Τη Δευτέρα που θα πάρω χρήματα, δεν έχω τώρα αρκετά για την επίσκεψη...

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Τη Δευτέρα που θα πάρω χρήματα, δεν έχω τώρα αρκετά για την επίσκεψη...


Στα επείγοντα κορίτσι μου.. Θα πεις γεια σας, πονάω..

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Στα επείγοντα κορίτσι μου.. Θα πεις γεια σας, πονάω..


Συμφωνω με Αντα,γτ δεν πας;;

----------


## ntinti

> ntinti η μερεντα θεωρείται γλυκό του κουταλιού και επίσημα πλέον.. Αν και προτιμώ την Nutella


Χαχα γλυκό του κουταλιού ακούγεται λιγότερο ενοχικό !!!!

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Χαχα γλυκό του κουταλιού ακούγεται λιγότερο ενοχικό !!!!


Χαχαχα εγώ έτσι την έχω βαφτίσει για να μην με πάρουν χαμπάρι τι τρώω  :Smile:

----------


## Αλεξία10

https://www.protagon.gr/video/o-kosm...stikou-paidiou


Ο κόσμος στα μάτια τους είναι τρομακτικός...

----------


## Κύκνος

Δεν θέλω να ξαναπάω σε νοσοκομείο τώρα κοντά μετά απ' ότι συνέβη... Άλλωστε είναι ανεκτός πόνος...

Είμαι λίγο απογοητευμένη, έστειλα μήνυμα στην πρώην ψυχολόγο μου για το συμβάν και της ζήτησα βοήθεια αλλά με αγνόησε τουλάχιστον προς το παρόν, δεν ξέρω αν σκοπεύει ν' απαντήσει κι απλά δεν το έχει κάνει ακόμα... Αλλά όσο δεν απαντάει νιώθω πως δεν της καίγεται καρφί και πήγαινα εκεί πέντε χρόνια...

----------


## george1520

> Δεν θέλω να ξαναπάω σε νοσοκομείο τώρα κοντά μετά απ' ότι συνέβη... Άλλωστε είναι ανεκτός πόνος...
> 
> Είμαι λίγο απογοητευμένη, έστειλα μήνυμα στην πρώην ψυχολόγο μου για το συμβάν και της ζήτησα βοήθεια αλλά με αγνόησε τουλάχιστον προς το παρόν, δεν ξέρω αν σκοπεύει ν' απαντήσει κι απλά δεν το έχει κάνει ακόμα... Αλλά όσο δεν απαντάει νιώθω πως δεν της καίγεται καρφί και πήγαινα εκεί πέντε χρόνια...


Πρέπει λίγο να αρχίσεις να σκέφτεσαι πως οι συμπεριφορές των άλλων δεν έχουν να κάνουν πάντα με εμάς αλλά και με τους ίδιους τους ανθρώπους. Μη παίρνεις όλα τα μηνύματα που σου στέλνουν ως απόρριψη.. Ακόμη και να μην απαντήσει, που δεν νομίζω... Έχει να κάνει με δική της απόφαση.. Δεν φταις κάπου εσύ..

----------


## Κύκνος

> Πρέπει λίγο να αρχίσεις να σκέφτεσαι πως οι συμπεριφορές των άλλων δεν έχουν να κάνουν πάντα με εμάς αλλά και με τους ίδιους τους ανθρώπους. Μη παίρνεις όλα τα μηνύματα που σου στέλνουν ως απόρριψη.. Ακόμη και να μην απαντήσει, που δεν νομίζω... Έχει να κάνει με δική της απόφαση.. Δεν φταις κάπου εσύ..


Γεια σου...

Το ξέρω πως δεν φταίω εγώ στην προκειμένη περίπτωση αλλά δεν περίμενα τόση αδιαφορία...

----------


## Sonia

Αφού είναι πρώην ψυχολόγος, γιατί της ενοχλείς; Νομίζω ότι ζητάς πάρα πολλά από τους ανθρώπους ώρες ώρες ρε Κύκνε και μετά απογοητεύεσαι.

----------


## Κύκνος

> Αφού είναι πρώην ψυχολόγος, γιατί της ενοχλείς; Νομίζω ότι ζητάς πάρα πολλά από τους ανθρώπους ώρες ώρες ρε Κύκνε και μετά απογοητεύεσαι.


Είναι πρώην ψυχολόγος χωρίς εγώ να είχα καμία επιλογή σ' αυτό γιατί αποφάσισε να κλείσει το γραφείο της και να δουλέψει σε δημόσιο νοσοκομείο όπου εκεί είχα δικαίωμα να πηγαίνω μόνο για ένα χρόνο και μετά τέρμα... Αν το θεωρείς ενόχληση μην ανησυχείς γιατί δεν σκοπεύω να της στείλω τίποτα άλλο αν δεν πάρω απάντηση αλλά ναι, φυσικά και με απογοητεύει, προφανώς δεν την νοιάζει είτε ζω είτε πεθάνω...

----------


## elisabet

Κυκνε λυπάμαι για ο, τι συνέβει, ελπίζω να είσαι καλύτερα τώρα.

Η παλιά σου ψυχολόγος δεν μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει πια, έχεις καινούργιο ψυχολόγο έτσι δεν είναι; Σε αυτόν πρεπει να απευθύνεσαι όταν ζητάς βοήθεια. Καταλαβαίνω πως ένιωθες ότι είχες δεθεί μαζί της εφόσον σε παρακολουθούσε για χρόνια, αλλά οι ψυχολόγοι δεν είναι φίλοι μας βρε Κύκνε, είναι δουλειά τους. Αν δεν απαντήσει δεν σημαίνει απαραίτητα πως δεν την νοιάζει αν ζεις ή αν πέθανες, αλλά σκέψου με τους εκατοντάδες ασθενείς που μπορεί να έχει σε όλα τα χρόνια της δουλειάς της αν ασχολούνταν συνεχώς με τα θέματα τους τι θα γινόταν;

----------


## Sonia

Ακριβώς αυτό.

----------


## Κύκνος

> Κυκνε λυπάμαι για ο, τι συνέβει, ελπίζω να είσαι καλύτερα τώρα.
> 
> Η παλιά σου ψυχολόγος δεν μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει πια, έχεις καινούργιο ψυχολόγο έτσι δεν είναι; Σε αυτόν πρεπει να απευθύνεσαι όταν ζητάς βοήθεια. Καταλαβαίνω πως ένιωθες ότι είχες δεθεί μαζί της εφόσον σε παρακολουθούσε για χρόνια, αλλά οι ψυχολόγοι δεν είναι φίλοι μας βρε Κύκνε, είναι δουλειά τους. Αν δεν απαντήσει δεν σημαίνει απαραίτητα πως δεν την νοιάζει αν ζεις ή αν πέθανες, αλλά σκέψου με τους εκατοντάδες ασθενείς που μπορεί να έχει σε όλα τα χρόνια της δουλειάς της αν ασχολούνταν συνεχώς με τα θέματα τους τι θα γινόταν;


Σ' ευχαριστώ Ελισάβετ... Είμαι ακόμα ταραγμένη και σοκαρισμένη... 
Το ξέρω ότι δεν είναι φίλη μου αλλά με έδιωξε ενώ ήξερε ότι θα είχα πρόβλημα χωρίς τις συνεδρίες μας κι εμένα αυτό μου φαίνεται σκληρό... Δεν έχω καινούριο ψυχολόγο, μόνο σε ψυχίατρο πάω... Και του είχα πει ότι κάνω κακές σκέψεις αλλά μου είπε ότι αφού δεν τις πραγματοποιώ δεν πειράζει, ε να που δεν άντεξα και τις πραγματοποίησα...

----------


## elisabet

> Σ' ευχαριστώ Ελισάβετ... Είμαι ακόμα ταραγμένη και σοκαρισμένη... 
> Το ξέρω ότι δεν είναι φίλη μου αλλά με έδιωξε ενώ ήξερε ότι θα είχα πρόβλημα χωρίς τις συνεδρίες μας κι εμένα αυτό μου φαίνεται σκληρό... Δεν έχω καινούριο ψυχολόγο, μόνο σε ψυχίατρο πάω... Και του είχα πει ότι κάνω κακές σκέψεις αλλά μου είπε ότι αφού δεν τις πραγματοποιώ δεν πειράζει, ε να που δεν άντεξα και τις πραγματοποίησα...


Το είχαμε συζητήσει και τότε, θυμάμαι για την ψυχολόγο, νόμιζα ότι θα είχες βρει άλλον μέχρι τώρα.
Δεν σε έδιωξε Κύκνε, έχουν σημασία οι λέξεις που χρησιμοποιούμε για να περιγράψουμε μια κατάσταση. Απλά πέρασε το χρονικό διάστημα που είχες δικαίωμα να κάνεις συνεδρίες μαζί της. Ήταν δικιά σου ευθύνη να βρεις καινούργιο ψυχολόγο εφόσον νιώθεις ότι το χρειάζεσαι και προφανώς το χρειάζεσαι. Δεν είναι ευθύνη κανενός άλλου αυτό. ¨Εστω και τώρα νομίζω ότι πρέπει να ξεκινήσεις ξανά συνεδρίες το συντομότερο δυνατό.

----------


## Κύκνος

> Το είχαμε συζητήσει και τότε, θυμάμαι για την ψυχολόγο, νόμιζα ότι θα είχες βρει άλλον μέχρι τώρα.
> Δεν σε έδιωξε Κύκνε, έχουν σημασία οι λέξεις που χρησιμοποιούμε για να περιγράψουμε μια κατάσταση. Απλά πέρασε το χρονικό διάστημα που είχες δικαίωμα να κάνεις συνεδρίες μαζί της. Ήταν δικιά σου ευθύνη να βρεις καινούργιο ψυχολόγο εφόσον νιώθεις ότι το χρειάζεσαι και προφανώς το χρειάζεσαι. Δεν είναι ευθύνη κανενός άλλου αυτό. ¨Εστω και τώρα νομίζω ότι πρέπει να ξεκινήσεις ξανά συνεδρίες το συντομότερο δυνατό.


Δεν είναι τόσο απλό, έφτυσα αίμα για να καταφέρω να της ανοιχτώ και δεν αντέχω να το ξαναπεράσω... Θα μείνω με τον ψυχίατρο... 
Δεν με σκέφτηκε καθόλου, έκανε ότι ήταν καλύτερο για εκείνη χωρίς να σκεφτεί τι θα κάνω εγώ... Δεν μπορώ να μη νιώθω πίκρα, αν δεν είχε πάει στο νοσοκομείο θα συνεχίζαμε και δεν θα είχε συμβεί αυτό τώρα... Αλλά αν δεν απαντήσει δεν θα προσπαθήσω ξανά...

----------


## elisabet

> Δεν είναι τόσο απλό, έφτυσα αίμα για να καταφέρω να της ανοιχτώ και δεν αντέχω να το ξαναπεράσω... Θα μείνω με τον ψυχίατρο... 
> Δεν με σκέφτηκε καθόλου, έκανε ότι ήταν καλύτερο για εκείνη χωρίς να σκεφτεί τι θα κάνω εγώ... Δεν μπορώ να μη νιώθω πίκρα, αν δεν είχε πάει στο νοσοκομείο θα συνεχίζαμε και δεν θα είχε συμβεί αυτό τώρα... Αλλά αν δεν απαντήσει δεν θα προσπαθήσω ξανά...


Κύκνε έχεις την τάση να ρίχνεις την ευθύνη του εαυτού σου αλλού πέρα από σένα.
ΟΛΟΙ κάνουμε και ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να κάνουμε το καλύτερο για τον εαυτό μας. Η μεγαλύτερη ευθύνη που έχουμε είναι απέναντι στον εαυτό μας. Φυσικά και δεν όφειλε να κάτσει να σκεφτεί έναν έναν τους ασθενείς της για να πάρει μια απόφαση ζωής για εκείνη.
ΕΣΥ επρεπε να κοιτάξεις τον δικό σου εαυτό και να επιλέξεις το καλύτερο για σένα.

Αν το είχες κάνει αυτό και είχες βρει άλλον ψυχολόγο και φρόντιζες τον εαυτό σου όπως σου αξίζει, τότε δεν θα είχε συμβεί αυτό. 

Γιατι δίνεις τόση εξουσία στους άλλους;;;;; Η δικιά σου ζωή λοιπόν εξαρτάται από την τυχαία απόφαση μιας ψυχολόγου για το πού θα δουλέψει; Τόσο λίγο κοστολογείς την ζωή σου; Η δικιά σου ζωή εξαρτάται από το αν θέλει η μάνα σου να πάει βόλτα ή βαριέται; Πώς μπορείς και το κάνεις αυτό στον εαυτό σου;

Η σκληρή αλήθεια Κύκνε είναι πως αν εσύ την ζωή σου την έχεις για πέταμα, κι οι άλλοι για πέταμα θα σε έχουν. όΤαν θα το καταλάβεις αυτό, τότε θα αρχίσεις να σε βοηθάς.

----------


## george1520

> Κύκνε έχεις την τάση να ρίχνεις την ευθύνη του εαυτού σου αλλού πέρα από σένα.
> ΟΛΟΙ κάνουμε και ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να κάνουμε το καλύτερο για τον εαυτό μας. Η μεγαλύτερη ευθύνη που έχουμε είναι απέναντι στον εαυτό μας. Φυσικά και δεν όφειλε να κάτσει να σκεφτεί έναν έναν τους ασθενείς της για να πάρει μια απόφαση ζωής για εκείνη.
> ΕΣΥ επρεπε να κοιτάξεις τον δικό σου εαυτό και να επιλέξεις το καλύτερο για σένα.
> 
> Αν το είχες κάνει αυτό και είχες βρει άλλον ψυχολόγο και φρόντιζες τον εαυτό σου όπως σου αξίζει, τότε δεν θα είχε συμβεί αυτό. 
> 
> Γιατι δίνεις τόση εξουσία στους άλλους;;;;; Η δικιά σου ζωή λοιπόν εξαρτάται από την τυχαία απόφαση μιας ψυχολόγου για το πού θα δουλέψει; Τόσο λίγο κοστολογείς την ζωή σου; Η δικιά σου ζωή εξαρτάται από το αν θέλει η μάνα σου να πάει βόλτα ή βαριέται; Πώς μπορείς και το κάνεις αυτό στον εαυτό σου;
> 
> Η σκληρή αλήθεια Κύκνε είναι πως αν εσύ την ζωή σου την έχεις για πέταμα, κι οι άλλοι για πέταμα θα σε έχουν. όΤαν θα το καταλάβεις αυτό, τότε θα αρχίσεις να σε βοηθάς.


Συμφωνώ σε όλα!!

----------


## Κύκνος

Καλά, ότι πείτε... Δυστυχώς δεν καταλαβαίνετε... I rest my case...

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Καλά, ότι πείτε... Δυστυχώς δεν καταλαβαίνετε... I rest my case...


Να σε ρωτήσω κάτι; Πώς μίλησες με εκείνη την ψυχολόγο στην αρχή; Γιατί λες ότι σου είναι δύσκολο να μιλήσεις..

----------


## elisabet

> Καλά, ότι πείτε... Δυστυχώς δεν καταλαβαίνετε... I rest my case...


Κύκνε θα σου πω μια προσωπική ιστορία. Πριν χρόνια ένα κοντινό μου πρόσωπο έκανε απόπειρα αυτοκτονίας μετά από έναν χωρισμό μιας σχέσης χρόνων. Μένανε μαζί κι ο τύπος αφού είχαν αποφασίσει να χωρίσουν της έδωσε μια διορία για να μπορέσει να νοικιάσει αλλού, να του αδειάσει το σπίτι (ήταν δικό του) και να φύγει. Η κατάσταση της κοπέλας ήταν σοβαρή, νοσηλεύτηκε για πολύ καιρό και οι γιατροί είπαν πως γλίτωσε τα νεφρά της στο τσακ. Θα κατέληγε σε αιμοκάθαρση!!! Η πρώτη αντίδραση όλων ήταν "τι σου κανε ο μαλάκας". Εγώ της είπα τότε αυτό που πίστευα. Πως ήταν δική της μαλακία και κανενός άλλου. Πως ήταν δική της ευθύνη η ζωή της και η σωματική της ακεραιότητα . Έκανε να μου μιλήσει πολύ καιρό, με μίσησε. Με βρήκε κάποια στιγμή και με πολύ χαρά ανακάλυψα πως είχε επιτέλους αναλάβει την ευθύνη της. Μου είπε πως είχα δίκιο. Η κοπέλα βέβαια έκανε ψυχοθεραπεία για χρόνια μετά αλλά είχε επιτέλους αναλάβει την ευθύνη του εαυτού της και δεν έψαχνε να βρει αλλού τους φταίχτες για τις δικές της αναποδιές ή κακοτυχίες.

Ευχομαι κι εσύ με την σειρά σου να καταλάβεις κάποια στιγμή πως σου μιλώ με αγάπη, όχι για να σε κατηγορήσω, αλλά για να σε αφυπνίσω ή να σου κρούσω τον κώδωνα αν θες. Δεν τον αγαπάς τον εαυτό σου Κύκνε. Ούτε τον υπολογίζεις, ούτε τον σέβεσαι. Αντι να τον έχεις ψηλά και να τον τιμάς, τον έχεις κάνει σκουπίδι και έρμαιο στις αποφάσεις του καθενός.

Και μου λες τώρα, ενώ αναγνωρίζεις πως η έλλειψη ψυχολόγου έπαιξε ρόλο στην απόπειρα που έκανες, ότι οκ εγώ θα μείνω με τον ψυχίατρο. Δικός σου είναι ο εαυτός, μείνε με τον ψυχίατρο κανείς δεν μπορεί να σε αναγκάσει να κάνεις κάτι άλλο. Αλλά θα ναι δική σου ευθύνη ο, τι άλλο συμβεί. Κανενός άλλου.

----------


## Κύκνος

> Να σε ρωτήσω κάτι; Πώς μίλησες με εκείνη την ψυχολόγο στην αρχή; Γιατί λες ότι σου είναι δύσκολο να μιλήσεις..


Με πολύ μεγάλη δυσκολία και πάλη με τον εαυτό μου και το αίσθημα ντροπής που ένιωθα, έκανα υπέρβαση των δυνάμεων μου κι επιτέλους ένιωσα όταν το κατάφερα ότι βρήκα ένα καταφύγιο κι ένα ασφαλές μέρος και τελικά το έχασα όπως έχασα κι εκείνον... Ε, δεν αντέχω να το ξαναπεράσω αυτό, είναι μαρτύριο! Εδώ ακόμα προσπαθώ ν' ανοιχτώ αρκετά στον ψυχίατρο, δεν μπορώ ν' ανοίξω κι άλλο μέτωπο!

----------


## Κύκνος

> Κύκνε θα σου πω μια προσωπική ιστορία. Πριν χρόνια ένα κοντινό μου πρόσωπο έκανε απόπειρα αυτοκτονίας μετά από έναν χωρισμό μιας σχέσης χρόνων. Μένανε μαζί κι ο τύπος αφού είχαν αποφασίσει να χωρίσουν της έδωσε μια διορία για να μπορέσει να νοικιάσει αλλού, να του αδειάσει το σπίτι (ήταν δικό του) και να φύγει. Η κατάσταση της κοπέλας ήταν σοβαρή, νοσηλεύτηκε για πολύ καιρό και οι γιατροί είπαν πως γλίτωσε τα νεφρά της στο τσακ. Θα κατέληγε σε αιμοκάθαρση!!! Η πρώτη αντίδραση όλων ήταν "τι σου κανε ο μαλάκας". Εγώ της είπα τότε αυτό που πίστευα. Πως ήταν δική της μαλακία και κανενός άλλου. Πως ήταν δική της ευθύνη η ζωή της και η σωματική της ακεραιότητα . Έκανε να μου μιλήσει πολύ καιρό, με μίσησε. Με βρήκε κάποια στιγμή και με πολύ χαρά ανακάλυψα πως είχε επιτέλους αναλάβει την ευθύνη της. Μου είπε πως είχα δίκιο. Η κοπέλα βέβαια έκανε ψυχοθεραπεία για χρόνια μετά αλλά είχε επιτέλους αναλάβει την ευθύνη του εαυτού της και δεν έψαχνε να βρει αλλού τους φταίχτες για τις δικές της αναποδιές ή κακοτυχίες.
> 
> Ευχομαι κι εσύ με την σειρά σου να καταλάβεις κάποια στιγμή πως σου μιλώ με αγάπη, όχι για να σε κατηγορήσω, αλλά για να σε αφυπνίσω ή να σου κρούσω τον κώδωνα αν θες. Δεν τον αγαπάς τον εαυτό σου Κύκνε. Ούτε τον υπολογίζεις, ούτε τον σέβεσαι. Αντι να τον έχεις ψηλά και να τον τιμάς, τον έχεις κάνει σκουπίδι και έρμαιο στις αποφάσεις του καθενός.
> 
> Και μου λες τώρα, ενώ αναγνωρίζεις πως η έλλειψη ψυχολόγου έπαιξε ρόλο στην απόπειρα που έκανες, ότι οκ εγώ θα μείνω με τον ψυχίατρο. Δικός σου είναι ο εαυτός, μείνε με τον ψυχίατρο κανείς δεν μπορεί να σε αναγκάσει να κάνεις κάτι άλλο. Αλλά θα ναι δική σου ευθύνη ο, τι άλλο συμβεί. Κανενός άλλου.


Εγώ πάντως δεν σε μισώ... Αλλά δεν συμφωνώ στο περί ευθύνης αλλά δεν έχει και μεγάλη σημασία γιατί πάντα οι ψυχικά ασθενείς φταίνε που δεν είναι καλά στα μυαλά τους και ποτέ οι ειδικοί ψυχικής υγείας... Όμως αν θέλετε να λέτε ότι αν συμβεί θα είναι δική μου ευθύνη έχετε κάθε δικαίωμα να το λέτε... Εγώ πάντως νιώθω ότι με εγκατέλειψε κι ήθελα απλά να το εκφράσω, αυτό είναι όλο...

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Με πολύ μεγάλη δυσκολία και πάλη με τον εαυτό μου και το αίσθημα ντροπής που ένιωθα, έκανα υπέρβαση των δυνάμεων μου κι επιτέλους ένιωσα όταν το κατάφερα ότι βρήκα ένα καταφύγιο κι ένα ασφαλές μέρος και τελικά το έχασα όπως έχασα κι εκείνον... Ε, δεν αντέχω να το ξαναπεράσω αυτό, είναι μαρτύριο! Εδώ ακόμα προσπαθώ ν' ανοιχτώ αρκετά στον ψυχίατρο, δεν μπορώ ν' ανοίξω κι άλλο μέτωπο!


Ααα τώρα συγγνώμη.. Συγκρίνεις εκείνον με την ψυχολόγο σου.. Κυκνε μου δεν μπαίνουν όλοι οι άνθρωποι στο ίδιο τσουβάλι.. Καμία σχέση ο ένας με τον άλλον εδώ.. Λοιπόν εγώ θα σου έλεγα όπως παλεψες τότε έτσι θα το κάνεις και τώρα. Με άλλο ψυχολόγο.. Πες πως δεν είχες κάνει ποτέ ψυχοθεραπεία. Δεν θα ξεκινουσες από κάπου;;

----------


## Κύκνος

> Ααα τώρα συγγνώμη.. Συγκρίνεις εκείνον με την ψυχολόγο σου.. Κυκνε μου δεν μπαίνουν όλοι οι άνθρωποι στο ίδιο τσουβάλι.. Καμία σχέση ο ένας με τον άλλον εδώ.. Λοιπόν εγώ θα σου έλεγα όπως παλεψες τότε έτσι θα το κάνεις και τώρα. Με άλλο ψυχολόγο.. Πες πως δεν είχες κάνει ποτέ ψυχοθεραπεία. Δεν θα ξεκινουσες από κάπου;;


Άντα, δεν αντέχω άλλες απώλειες... Έχω φτάσει στα όρια μου... Ας γίνει ότι είναι να γίνει κι ας μου ρίξουν το φταίξιμο, δεν πειράζει...

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Άντα, δεν αντέχω άλλες απώλειες... Έχω φτάσει στα όρια μου... Ας γίνει ότι είναι να γίνει κι ας μου ρίξουν το φταίξιμο, δεν πειράζει...


Τώρα μιλάς μαζί μου.. Έχουμε μιλήσει και άλλες φορές! ΚΑΙ προσωπικά.. Το ότι μια ψυχολόγος δεν μπορεί να σε αναλάβει είναι απώλεια;Είσαι σίγουρη γι αυτό;;;;

----------


## elisabet

> Εγώ πάντως δεν σε μισώ... Αλλά δεν συμφωνώ στο περί ευθύνης αλλά δεν έχει και μεγάλη σημασία γιατί πάντα οι ψυχικά ασθενείς φταίνε που δεν είναι καλά στα μυαλά τους και ποτέ οι ειδικοί ψυχικής υγείας... Όμως αν θέλετε να λέτε ότι αν συμβεί θα είναι δική μου ευθύνη έχετε κάθε δικαίωμα να το λέτε... Εγώ πάντως νιώθω ότι με εγκατέλειψε κι ήθελα απλά να το εκφράσω, αυτό είναι όλο...


Και να νιώθεις πως με μισείς τώρα δεν πειράζει. Αρκεί να καταλάβεις.

Εχει μεγάλη σημασία η ανάληψη ευθύνης Κύκνε, ίσως την μεγαλύτερη. Δεν σου μιλώ αυτή τη στιγμή σαν ψυχικά ασθενής όπως λες για τον εαυτό σου, σε σένα ως άνθρωπο απευθύνομαι. Ως άνθρωπο που έκανες μια κίνηση κατά του εαυτού σου και δεν σε προστάτευσες. Αποκλείεται να μην στο είχε πει αυτό και η προηγούμενη ψυχολόγος για τις άλλες απόπειρες που εχεις κάνει, ότι το σημαντικότερο βήμα είναι να αναλάβεις την ευθύνη τους. Να μπορέσεις να πεις στον εαυτό σου : Εγώ δεν σε προστάτευσα, εγώ επέλεξα να σε πονέσω. Όχι ενοχικά, αλλά αναλαμβάνοντας αυτή την ευθύνη ταυτόχρονα αναλαμβάνεις και την ευθύνη και την υποχρέωση να τον προσέχεις και να τον προστατεύεις στο μέλλον. Αυτό είναι που δεν θες να αναλάβεις εσύ. Την μελλοντική ευθύνη. Γιαυτό λες...ο, τι γίνει, δεν θα φταίω εγώ. Όχι, εσύ θα φταις. Δικός σου είναι ο εαυτός, μπορείς να τον κάνεις ο, τι θες.

----------


## Κύκνος

> Και να νιώθεις πως με μισείς τώρα δεν πειράζει. Αρκεί να καταλάβεις.
> 
> Εχει μεγάλη σημασία η ανάληψη ευθύνης Κύκνε, ίσως την μεγαλύτερη. Δεν σου μιλώ αυτή τη στιγμή σαν ψυχικά ασθενής όπως λες για τον εαυτό σου, σε σένα ως άνθρωπο απευθύνομαι. Ως άνθρωπο που έκανες μια κίνηση κατά του εαυτού σου και δεν σε προστάτευσες. Αποκλείεται να μην στο είχε πει αυτό και η προηγούμενη ψυχολόγος για τις άλλες απόπειρες που εχεις κάνει, ότι το σημαντικότερο βήμα είναι να αναλάβεις την ευθύνη τους. Να μπορέσεις να πεις στον εαυτό σου : Εγώ δεν σε προστάτευσα, εγώ επέλεξα να σε πονέσω. Όχι ενοχικά, αλλά αναλαμβάνοντας αυτή την ευθύνη ταυτόχρονα αναλαμβάνεις και την ευθύνη και την υποχρέωση να τον προσέχεις και να τον προστατεύεις στο μέλλον. Αυτό είναι που δεν θες να αναλάβεις εσύ. Την μελλοντική ευθύνη. Γιαυτό λες...ο, τι γίνει, δεν θα φταίω εγώ. Όχι, εσύ θα φταις. Δικός σου είναι ο εαυτός, μπορείς να τον κάνεις ο, τι θες.


Ελισάβετ, να με συγχωρείς αλλά πραγματικά μπορείτε να πείτε ότι θα φταίω εγώ, δεν έχω την αντοχή ούτε να το αντικρούσω οπότε ας είναι άλλωστε λίγη σημασία θα έχει τι θα λέγεται αν πεθάνω, δεν θα είμαι εδώ να ακούω...
Κι επειδή όντως πονάω και κλαίω δεν μπορώ να συνεχίσω άλλο, συγγνώμη... Πείτε ότι θέλετε, εγώ δεν ξαναμιλάω...

----------


## Κύκνος

> Τώρα μιλάς μαζί μου.. Έχουμε μιλήσει και άλλες φορές! ΚΑΙ προσωπικά.. Το ότι μια ψυχολόγος δεν μπορεί να σε αναλάβει είναι απώλεια;Είσαι σίγουρη γι αυτό;;;;


Η απώλεια είναι το ότι με εγκατέλειψε... Με άφησε μόνη μου... Πάω να ξαπλώσω, θα πάρω υπνωτικό για να κοιμηθώ και να μην νιώθω πόνο, δεν αντέχω άλλο... Αλλά να ξέρετε ότι δεν κρατάω κακία σε κανέναν, το λέω γιατί μπορεί να μην εκφράζομαι σωστά λόγω αναστάτωσης...

----------


## george1520

> Η απώλεια είναι το ότι με εγκατέλειψε... Με άφησε μόνη μου... Πάω να ξαπλώσω, θα πάρω υπνωτικό για να κοιμηθώ και να μην νιώθω πόνο, δεν αντέχω άλλο... Αλλά να ξέρετε ότι δεν κρατάω κακία σε κανέναν, το λέω γιατί μπορεί να μην εκφράζομαι σωστά λόγω αναστάτωσης...


Κακία? Έχεις ανθρώπους εδώ δίπλα σου και το βλέπεις ως κάτι άσχημο? Τις προάλλες έγραψε η άλλη ότι θέλει να βάλει τέλος στην ζωή της. Εσύ της μίλησες τόσο καλά.. Τι έπαθες ξαφνικά και τα παρατάς όλα? Αντε ο εαυτος σου δεν σε νοιάζει.. Τους γονείς σου? Τα γατάκια σου? Τον αδελφό σου? Δεν τα σκέφτεσαι? Κλαψε όσο θες.. Βγάλε τα όλα απο μέσα σου. Και μετά στάσου όρθια και άρχισε να βοηθάς τον εαυτό σου. Βρες ένα άλλο καλό ψυχολόγο. Άρχισε θεραπείες... Και όλα θα πάνε καλά.. Απλά να σκέφτεσαι πως είναι μια δύσκολη περίοδος τώρα. Ίσως να φταίει και ο καιρός... Δεν ξέρω.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Η απώλεια είναι το ότι με εγκατέλειψε... Με άφησε μόνη μου... Πάω να ξαπλώσω, θα πάρω υπνωτικό για να κοιμηθώ και να μην νιώθω πόνο, δεν αντέχω άλλο... Αλλά να ξέρετε ότι δεν κρατάω κακία σε κανέναν, το λέω γιατί μπορεί να μην εκφράζομαι σωστά λόγω αναστάτωσης...


Αυτή η γυναίκα άλλαξε δουλειά όπως λες και δεν σε εγκατέλειψε.. Και εμάς όλους εδώ τώρα μας αφήνεις να μιλήσουμε που;;

----------


## elisabet

> Ελισάβετ, να με συγχωρείς αλλά πραγματικά μπορείτε να πείτε ότι θα φταίω εγώ, δεν έχω την αντοχή ούτε να το αντικρούσω οπότε ας είναι άλλωστε λίγη σημασία θα έχει τι θα λέγεται αν πεθάνω, δεν θα είμαι εδώ να ακούω...
> Κι επειδή όντως πονάω και κλαίω δεν μπορώ να συνεχίσω άλλο, συγγνώμη... Πείτε ότι θέλετε, εγώ δεν ξαναμιλάω...


Λύπαμαι που πονάς Κύκνε...
όχι δεν πρόκειται να συνεχίσω τίποτα χωρίς εσένα εφόσον δεν το θες.

----------


## Κύκνος

Παιδιά συγγνώμη αλλά μόλις ζήτησα διαγραφή, αν νομίζετε πως έτσι βοηθάτε κάνετε λάθος... 
Σας εύχομαι καλή τύχη... Αντίο...

----------


## ntinti

Γιατί βρε κυκνε μου όλα θα λυθούν αρκεί να το συζητάμε.
Και εγώ αυτες τις μέρες πονάω αλλά δεν το βάζω κάτω και ας είναι η διάθεση πεσμένη ......
Εδώ είμαστε και πες ότι θες εγώ περιμένω να διαβάσω μήνυμα σου!

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Κύκνε έχεις την τάση να ρίχνεις την ευθύνη του εαυτού σου αλλού πέρα από σένα.
> ΟΛΟΙ κάνουμε και ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να κάνουμε το καλύτερο για τον εαυτό μας. Η μεγαλύτερη ευθύνη που έχουμε είναι απέναντι στον εαυτό μας. Φυσικά και δεν όφειλε να κάτσει να σκεφτεί έναν έναν τους ασθενείς της για να πάρει μια απόφαση ζωής για εκείνη.
> ΕΣΥ επρεπε να κοιτάξεις τον δικό σου εαυτό και να επιλέξεις το καλύτερο για σένα.
> 
> Αν το είχες κάνει αυτό και είχες βρει άλλον ψυχολόγο και φρόντιζες τον εαυτό σου όπως σου αξίζει, τότε δεν θα είχε συμβεί αυτό. 
> 
> Γιατι δίνεις τόση εξουσία στους άλλους;;;;; Η δικιά σου ζωή λοιπόν εξαρτάται από την τυχαία απόφαση μιας ψυχολόγου για το πού θα δουλέψει; Τόσο λίγο κοστολογείς την ζωή σου; Η δικιά σου ζωή εξαρτάται από το αν θέλει η μάνα σου να πάει βόλτα ή βαριέται; Πώς μπορείς και το κάνεις αυτό στον εαυτό σου;
> 
> Η σκληρή αλήθεια Κύκνε είναι πως αν εσύ την ζωή σου την έχεις για πέταμα, κι οι άλλοι για πέταμα θα σε έχουν. όΤαν θα το καταλάβεις αυτό, τότε θα αρχίσεις να σε βοηθάς.


Κυκνε στα εγραψε πολυ σωστα και ομορφα η Ελισαβετ αλλα ειναι σαν να μην θες να καταλαβεις...η κοπελα εκανε μια επιλογη για την ζωη της,τι σχεση εχει αυτο με εσενα;Ειναι σαν ψαχνεις συνεχεια για φταιχτες.

----------


## george1520

Έχει ενεργοποιήσει να είναι αόρατη.. Ίσως σκεφτεί και καταλάβει..

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Παιδιά συγγνώμη αλλά μόλις ζήτησα διαγραφή, αν νομίζετε πως έτσι βοηθάτε κάνετε λάθος... 
> Σας εύχομαι καλή τύχη... Αντίο...


Κι αυτο που γραφεις τωρα δεν ειναι σωστο.Ειναι σαν να θες με το ζορι να σου πουμε αυτο που θες να ακουσεις.Ο καθενας εδω μεσα λεει την γνωμη του.Αν δεν θες να την ακουσεις δικαιωμα σου αλλα δεν μπορεις να εκβιαζεις τους αλλους.Δεν μου αρεσει αυτο που μου λετε οποτε διαγραφη.Αυτο ειναι ωριμη αντιδραση τωρα;

----------


## Κύκνος

Θα πω ένα τελευταίο πράγμα και δεν ξαναμιλάω... Καταρχήν φαίνεται ότι δεν είδε ο Aeon ακόμα το αίτημα μου για διαγραφή... Δεν εκβιάζω κανέναν! Πληγώθηκα και δεν έχω καμιά όρεξη να με κάνετε να υποφέρω περισσότερο μ' αυτά που λέτε... Πιστέψτε ότι θέλετε, δεν με νοιάζει...
Δεν θα σχολιάσω ξανά οπότε μην κουράζεστε άδικα να το κάνετε εσείς...

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Θα πω ένα τελευταίο πράγμα και δεν ξαναμιλάω... Καταρχήν φαίνεται ότι δεν είδε ο Aeon ακόμα το αίτημα μου για διαγραφή... Δεν εκβιάζω κανέναν! Πληγώθηκα και δεν έχω καμιά όρεξη να με κάνετε να υποφέρω περισσότερο μ' αυτά που λέτε... Πιστέψτε ότι θέλετε, δεν με νοιάζει...
> Δεν θα σχολιάσω ξανά οπότε μην κουράζεστε άδικα να το κάνετε εσείς...


Δεν νομιζω κανεις εδω μεσα να προσπαθει να σε κανει να υποφερεις Κυκνε,το αντιθετο μαλιστα,ολοι να σε βοηθησουν προσπαθησαν..Οι αντιδρασεις σου ομως ειναι υπερβολικες.Αυτο ειναι το θεμα.Εδω μεσα θα ακουσουμε και αρνητικα για τις συμπεριφορες μας.Συζηταμε για να γινουμε καλυτεροι.Αν δλδ εμενα καποιος μου πει στα δικα μου προβληματα οτι φταιω κ γω σε κατι η οτι κατι κανω λαθος κ πρεπει να το διορθωσω, θα παρεξηγηθω;;;Γιατι να μην προβληματιστω;;;Για αυτο δεν ειμαστε εδω μεσα;;Φανταζεσαι να λεγαμε ο ενας στον αλλον ααα ωραια μια χαρα,σε καταλαβαινω,μην αλλαξεις τιποτα;;;Τετοιες κουβεντες ανακουφιζουν αλλα δεν βοηθουν ουσιαστικα.Βαλε λιγο νερο στο κρασι σου λοιπον και ξανασκεψου αν οντως ολοι εμεις εδω μεσα θελουμε να σε πληγωσουμε η να σε βοηθησουμε.Εγω αυτα εχω να πω.

----------


## Κύκνος

Δεν είπα ότι το κάνατε επίτηδες αλλά αυτό ήταν το αποτέλεσμα και δεν αντέχω να ζορίζομαι κι άλλο... Είναι τρομερά δύσκολο για μένα ν' ανοιχτώ αλλού τώρα... Λες να τα κατάπια για πλάκα όλα αυτά τα χάπια; Αναρωτιέμαι υπάρχει έστω ένας που να με καταλαβαίνει; Ή ακόμα κι εδώ ανήκω στο περιθώριο;

Εν τω μεταξύ ζαλίζομαι τώρα, τι στο καλό έπαθα; Ουφ!

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Δεν είπα ότι το κάνατε επίτηδες αλλά αυτό ήταν το αποτέλεσμα και δεν αντέχω να ζορίζομαι κι άλλο... Είναι τρομερά δύσκολο για μένα ν' ανοιχτώ αλλού τώρα... Λες να τα κατάπια για πλάκα όλα αυτά τα χάπια; Αναρωτιέμαι υπάρχει έστω ένας που να με καταλαβαίνει; Ή ακόμα κι εδώ ανήκω στο περιθώριο;
> 
> Εν τω μεταξύ ζαλίζομαι τώρα, τι στο καλό έπαθα; Ουφ!


Ειδες κανενα σχολιο να σου λεει οτι τα πηρες για πλακα;;;Τοσοι ανθρωποι ενδιαφερθηκαν να σου γραψουν,να ασχοληθουν να βοηθησουν κι εσυ βλεπεις οτι σε βαζουν στο περιθωριο;;γιατι σου ειναι τοσο δυσκολο να ακουσεις και μια αποψη που δεν σ αρεσει και το θεωρεις κατηγορια εναντιον σου;;Αντιδρας υπερβολικα Κυκνε.Εμενα αυτη ειναι η αποψη μου.Αν τωρα εσυ θεωρεις οτι ολοι εδω μεσα σου γραψαμε για να νιωσεις χειροτερα δεν μπορουμε να σου αποδειξουμε το αντιθετο.

----------


## Κύκνος

> Ειδες κανενα σχολιο να σου λεει οτι τα πηρες για πλακα;;;Τοσοι ανθρωποι ενδιαφερθηκαν να σου γραψουν,να ασχοληθουν να βοηθησουν κι εσυ βλεπεις οτι σε βαζουν στο περιθωριο;;γιατι σου ειναι τοσο δυσκολο να ακουσεις και μια αποψη που δεν σ αρεσει και το θεωρεις κατηγορια εναντιον σου;;Αντιδρας υπερβολικα Κυκνε.Εμενα αυτη ειναι η αποψη μου.Αν τωρα εσυ θεωρεις οτι ολοι εδω μεσα σου γραψαμε για να νιωσεις χειροτερα δεν μπορουμε να σου αποδειξουμε το αντιθετο.


Επαναλαμβάνω ότι δεν είπα ότι το κάνατε επίτηδες άρα δεν υποστηρίζω ότι το κάνατε για να νιώσω χειρότερα...
Απλώς αναρωτιέμαι υπάρχει έστω ένας που να καταλαβαίνει ότι δεν ισχύει το "ουδείς αναντικατάστατος" κι ότι την χρειάζομαι;

----------


## ntinti

Καλημέρα Κυκνε πως είσαι σήμερα ,πώς πέρασες το βράδυ σου?

----------


## george1520

> Επαναλαμβάνω ότι δεν είπα ότι το κάνατε επίτηδες άρα δεν υποστηρίζω ότι το κάνατε για να νιώσω χειρότερα...
> Απλώς αναρωτιέμαι υπάρχει έστω ένας που να καταλαβαίνει ότι δεν ισχύει το "ουδείς αναντικατάστατος" κι ότι την χρειάζομαι;


Κυκνε η ζωή είναι ένα βιβλίο.. Το πήρες στα χέρια σου, είδες το εξώφυλλο.. Δεν σου άρεσε και επιμένεις πεισματικά να μη το διαβάσεις. Έρχονται άλλοι άνθρωποι και σου λένε ότι το άνοιξαν, το είδαν.. Σου το περιγράφουν. Σου λένε ότι αξίζει. Αλλά εσύ αρνησε.
Θες να ακούσεις ότι "καλά έκανες και πήρες τα χάπια.. Σαν εσένα υπάρχουν πολλοι".
Δεν θα το ακούσεις όμως. Όχι για να σου πάει κάποιος κόντρα.. Γιατί ΔΕΝ ΕΊΝΑΙ Η ΑΛΉΘΕΙΑ. Αυτά που πιστεύουμε για εμάς και για την ζωή δεν είναι πάντα η πραγματικότητα. Αν θες να βλέπεις τα πράγματα έτσι όπως τα βλέπεις και ότι όλα είναι μαύρα. Τοτε συνέχισε να τα βλέπεις. Δεν μπορείς ομως να υποχρεώσεις κανένα να τα δει έτσι. Ακόμη και όταν συζητάει μαζί σου, θα σου δείξει πως υπάρχουν κι άλλα καλύτερα χρώματα.
Εχεις ανθρώπους εδώ που σου λένε ότι αξίζεις, μη κάνεις κακό στον εαυτό σου. Υπάρχει πιο όμορφο πράγμα; Ζύγισε τα πράγματα.

----------


## ioannis2

Θαυμάζω κάποιους όπως, τον Φράνς Κάφκα και τον Κώστα Καρυωτάκη. Το ίδιο και ο Νικολάι Γκόγκολ που έγραψε το ημερολόγιο ενός τρελού. Εμειναν στην ιστορία. Απέτυχαν ως επαγγελματίες. Η επαγγελματική τους σταδιοδρομία ήταν ένας συμβιβασμός, μια ενασχόληση που δεν τους γέμιζε για το προς το ζην. Διακρίθηκαν όμως σαν συγγραφείς. Πέθαναν σε σχετικά μικρή ηλικία αλλά έμειναν στην ιστορία. Και οι τρεις υπέφεραν από ψυχολογικά. Όμως από μικρής ηλικίας είχαν το ταλέντο, ίσως και τα ενδιαφέροντα από παιδικής ηλικίας τους κατεύθυναν στο να αναπτύξουν αυτό το ταλέντο, το τάλαντο που τους ανέδειξε και ήταν αυτό που τους αφησε στην ιστορία. Φαίνεται πως το τάλαντο τους αυτό ήταν έμφυτο και εκτός αυτού η φύση των ψυχικών και σωματικών νοσημάτων δεν το άγγιξε κι έτσι το καλλιέργησαν. 

Το ζήτημα δηλαδή είναι να πράττεις εκεί που σου αναγνωρίζεις κάποια μεγαλύτερη κλίση, που ένας ενθουσιασμός σε ελκύει σε κάτι το οποίο λόγω του ότι σε γεμίζει μπορείς να υλοποιείς εύκολα.Να μην αφήνεις το χώρο της κλισης να μολυνθεί από τα ψυχολογικά σου και να είσαι ενεργητικός ως προς την κλίση. Οι πολλές άσχετες και δη παθητικές ενασχολήσεις ή διαβάσματα στο τέλος θα αποδειχτούν αχρείαστες, άμα εξαιρέσουμε τον τρόπο σκέψης, καλλιέργειας της σκέψης και αντίκρισης των πραγμάτων που σου προσφέρουν, τα οποία όμως θα πρέπει να αξιοποιήσεις εκει που έχεις την κλίση.

Παραδείγματα τέτοιων ανθρώπων σίγουρα θα έχετε και εσείς, ο τρόπος λειτουργίας κι ανάδειξης τους ίδιος μ αυτόν που παρέθεσα. Κι ο τρόπος αυτός δεν είναι τίποτα άλλο παρά πρότυπο για όλους μας, ιδίως όσους συχνάζουν εδώ. Φτάνει μέσα μας όντως να υπάρχει κάτι κι όχι μια ψευδαίσθηση ότι υπάρχει και νοουμένου ότι τα ψυχολογικά δεν έχουν μολύνει τα πάντα μέσα μας.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Επαναλαμβάνω ότι δεν είπα ότι το κάνατε επίτηδες άρα δεν υποστηρίζω ότι το κάνατε για να νιώσω χειρότερα...
> Απλώς αναρωτιέμαι υπάρχει έστω ένας που να καταλαβαίνει ότι δεν ισχύει το "ουδείς αναντικατάστατος" κι ότι την χρειάζομαι;


Κυκνε μου, το "ουδείς αναντικαταστατος" ισχύει για ελάχιστους ανθρώπους στη ζωή μας.. Υπάρχει ναι.. Αλλά όχι για γιατρούς και ψυχολογους. Και πάλι κανείς από μας δεν σου είπε πως είναι εύκολο αλλά δεν είναι όλα με πρόγραμμα στη ζωή.. Άνθρωποι έρχονται και φεύγουν. Για κάποιους ποναμε και για άλλους απλά "ξεβολευομαστε" όπως και στην περίπτωση σου.. Λες ότι δεν σε σκέφτηκε, δεν νοιάζεται.. Αλλά δεν σκέφτεσαι τον εαυτό σου.. Αν το σκεφτείς θα πεις ότι χρειάζεσαι βοήθεια και θα ψάξεις να τη βρεις. Δεν θα σκέφτεσαι μόνο την άλλη πλευρά αλλά πρώτα την δική σου.. Δεν θέλω να επαναλαμβανομαι συνέχεια και να σου εξηγήσω πάλι τι θα πει ακριβώς το να μην νοιάζονται..

----------


## Κύκνος

> Καλημέρα Κυκνε πως είσαι σήμερα ,πώς πέρασες το βράδυ σου?


Το βράδυ ευτυχώς κοιμήθηκα χωρίς εφιάλτες (γιατί με ταλαιπωρούν αρκετά συχνά) αλλά έχει λίγη ώρα που δεν μπορώ ν' αναπνεύσω καλά και νιώθω ένα ψυχοπλάκωμα... Περιμένω να περάσει για να μπορώ να σκεφτώ λίγο πιο καθαρά...

----------


## ntinti

> Το βράδυ ευτυχώς κοιμήθηκα χωρίς εφιάλτες (γιατί με ταλαιπωρούν αρκετά συχνά) αλλά έχει λίγη ώρα που δεν μπορώ ν' αναπνεύσω καλά και νιώθω ένα ψυχοπλάκωμα... Περιμένω να περάσει για να μπορώ να σκεφτώ λίγο πιο καθαρά...


Τι μπορείς να κάνεις αυτή την ώρα για να περάσει αυτό ,να βγεις μήπως μια βόλτα αν μπορείς να πάρεις αέρα?βρες οτιδήποτε να σε κάνει να ξεχαστείς καν τω όμως μην το αναβαλεις

----------


## Κύκνος

> Τι μπορείς να κάνεις αυτή την ώρα για να περάσει αυτό ,να βγεις μήπως μια βόλτα αν μπορείς να πάρεις αέρα?βρες οτιδήποτε να σε κάνει να ξεχαστείς καν τω όμως μην το αναβαλεις


Έβαλα μουσική, συνήθως με βοηθάει...
Όταν είμαι έτσι δεν ρισκάρω να βγω, τουλάχιστον όχι μόνη γιατί με τη δύσπνοια μπορεί να ζαλιστώ και που να βρεις άνθρωπο να βοηθήσει... Αλλά παλιά μια κυρία θυμάμαι που με είχε δει που ένιωθα άσχημα με ανέβασε στο σπίτι της για να μου δώσει νερό, καλά να είναι όπου κι αν είναι η γυναίκα...

Θα απαντήσω και στους υπόλοιπους, κάντε λίγη υπομονή να περάσει η κρίση...

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

> Έβαλα μουσική, συνήθως με βοηθάει...
> Όταν είμαι έτσι δεν ρισκάρω να βγω, τουλάχιστον όχι μόνη γιατί με τη δύσπνοια μπορεί να ζαλιστώ και που να βρεις άνθρωπο να βοηθήσει... Αλλά παλιά μια κυρία θυμάμαι που με είχε δει που ένιωθα άσχημα με ανέβασε στο σπίτι της για να μου δώσει νερό, καλά να είναι όπου κι αν είναι η γυναίκα...
> 
> Θα απαντήσω και στους υπόλοιπους, κάντε λίγη υπομονή να περάσει η κρίση...


Καλημέρα κυκνε! Τι μουσική;; και εμένα με βοηθάει η μουσική.. Όπως και η γυμναστική.. Ακόμα και στο σπίτι μπορείς να κάνεις για μισή ωρίτσα.

----------


## Κύκνος

> Τι μπορείς να κάνεις αυτή την ώρα για να περάσει αυτό ,να βγεις μήπως μια βόλτα αν μπορείς να πάρεις αέρα?βρες οτιδήποτε να σε κάνει να ξεχαστείς καν τω όμως μην το αναβαλεις


Δεν ξέρω τα γούστα σου στη μουσική αλλά εμένα τώρα με εκφράζει αυτό απόλυτα:

----------


## george1520

> Δεν ξέρω τα γούστα σου στη μουσική αλλά εμένα τώρα με εκφράζει αυτό απόλυτα:


Τι τραγούδι είναι αυτό? Ήδη κοιμήθηκα.. Βάλε ένα τραγούδι να σε ανεβάσει.. Αν έχεις χάλια ψυχολογία και βάζεις και τέτοια περιμένεις να αλλάξει κάτι;

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

> Δεν ξέρω τα γούστα σου στη μουσική αλλά εμένα τώρα με εκφράζει αυτό απόλυτα:


Βρε συ κυκνε πολύ καταθλιπτικό το τραγούδι σου.. Κάτι πιο χαρούμενο;;; για σκέψου και βάλε!

----------


## Κύκνος

> Καλημέρα κυκνε! Τι μουσική;; και εμένα με βοηθάει η μουσική.. Όπως και η γυμναστική.. Ακόμα και στο σπίτι μπορείς να κάνεις για μισή ωρίτσα.


Έβαλα παρακάτω ένα από τα αγαπημένα μου κομμάτια που άκουγα πριν για να πάρεις μια ιδέα...  :Smile: 
Τώρα ακούω αυτό:

----------


## Κύκνος

> Τι τραγούδι είναι αυτό? Ήδη κοιμήθηκα.. Βάλε ένα τραγούδι να σε ανεβάσει.. Αν έχεις χάλια ψυχολογία και βάζεις και τέτοια περιμένεις να αλλάξει κάτι;


Χα χα, συγγνώμη που γελάω αλλά μου φάνηκε αστείο αυτό που είπες ότι κοιμήθηκες... Μ' αρέσουν οι μπαλάντες αλλά θα σας βάλω κι ένα πιο χαρούμενο:

----------


## Κύκνος

> Βρε συ κυκνε πολύ καταθλιπτικό το τραγούδι σου.. Κάτι πιο χαρούμενο;;; για σκέψου και βάλε!


Πιο χαρούμενο θέλεις κι εσύ... Θα σου βάλω ένα που η μουσική του δεν είναι χαρούμενη αλλά οι στίχοι είναι αισιόδοξοι και μου θυμίζει κάτι καλό:

----------


## george1520

Σε λίγο θα βάλεις και "τανγκό της νεφέλης". Τα τραγούδια σου μου θυμίζουν εκείνο το κοριτσάκι στο μικρό σπίτι στο λιβάδι που τρέχει τρεχει και ξαφνικά πέφτει με τα μούτρα στο χώμα.. (τι συνειρμος?!?!?!) 
Εγώ πχ τώρα ακούω αυτο:


https://youtu.be/rY1CGzM_nW0

----------


## Macgyver

> Κυκνε μου, το "ουδείς αναντικαταστατος" ισχύει για ελάχιστους ανθρώπους στη ζωή μας.. Υπάρχει ναι.. Αλλά όχι για γιατρούς και ψυχολογους. ..


Για μενα , δεν ισχυει για κανεναν , πλην γονεων ........ ποσο μαλλον για ψυχογιατρους .........

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Για μενα , δεν ισχυει για κανεναν , πλην γονεων ........ ποσο μαλλον για ψυχογιατρους .........


Γι αυτό είπα είναι ελάχιστοι.. Για μένα γονείς και παιδιά.. Ναι μεν έζησα χωρίς γονείς αλλά δεν μπόρεσα να τους αντικαταστησω...

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

> Πιο χαρούμενο θέλεις κι εσύ... Θα σου βάλω ένα που η μουσική του δεν είναι χαρούμενη αλλά οι στίχοι είναι αισιόδοξοι και μου θυμίζει κάτι καλό:


Τρελαίνομαι αλλά δεν το λες και η επιτομή της χαράς χάχα..
Έχει τέλειους στίχους!!
Εγώ να μην βάλω καλύτερα τι ακούω τώρα γιατί θα φρικάρετε

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Πιο χαρούμενο θέλεις κι εσύ... Θα σου βάλω ένα που η μουσική του δεν είναι χαρούμενη αλλά οι στίχοι είναι αισιόδοξοι και μου θυμίζει κάτι καλό:



Κυκνε μου σηκωθηκες για χορό.. Εμένα πρώτα θα μου βγει το χούι και μετά ο εθισμός στο χορό..


https://youtu.be/ELQNNpiE6Jo

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

> Τρελαίνομαι αλλά δεν το λες και η επιτομή της χαράς χάχα..
> Έχει τέλειους στίχους!!
> Εγώ να μην βάλω καλύτερα τι ακούω τώρα γιατί θα φρικάρετε


https://youtu.be/Ci97rqyYGp8

Οπότε είμαι πολύ down, από την εφηβεία μου ακούω αυτό το τραγούδι!
Στο αφιερώνω κυκνε μου!!
Βάλε φωτιά σε ότι σε καίει σε ότι σου τρώει την ψυχή, υπάρχει κάτι, υπάρχει ακόμα κάτι που δεν έχει χαθεί.. Είναι η αγάπη ένα ταξίδι από γιορτή σε γιορτή..

----------


## Macgyver

> Γι αυτό είπα είναι ελάχιστοι.. Για μένα γονείς και παιδιά.. Ναι μεν έζησα χωρίς γονείς αλλά δεν μπόρεσα να τους αντικαταστησω...


Ναι, και τα παιδια .........δεν αντικαθιστωνται οι γονεις , αληθεια ειναι .....

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Ναι, και τα παιδια .........δεν αντικαθιστωνται οι γονεις , αληθεια ειναι .....


Γι αυτό και η έκφραση "μάνα είναι μόνο μία"
 :Smile:

----------


## Macgyver

> Γι αυτό και η έκφραση "μάνα είναι μόνο μία"


Πολυ ευστοχη εκφραση .......ιδιως για την μανα ......

----------


## ntinti

Ρε σεις είμαι που είμαι να πάρω τα βουνά σήμερα με ισοπεδωσατε με τα τραγούδια σας.....
Άντε μην σαν βάλω καμία φουρειρα τώρα να σας κουφανο (δεν τρελλενομαι μην νομίζεται απλά που και που χρειάζεται )

----------


## george1520

Εννοεί την μάνα σαν ύπαρξη. Σαν έννοια.. Ότι η αγάπη της μάνας, το άγγιγμα της δεν μπορεί να το αντικαταστήσει κανένας. Γιαυτό όταν το στερεί στο παιδί της, πονάει περισσότερο από οτιδήποτε άλλο.. Και όταν το άγγιγμα της δεν είναι χάδι αλλά χτύπημα τότε το παιδί ποτέ ξανα δεν θα είναι το ίδιο.. Οπότε ναι συμφωνώ ότι κανένας δεν είναι αντικαταστατος.. Αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι θα πετάμε ανθρώπους από την ζωή μας εύκολα.. Γιατί κάθε άνθρωπος είναι ξεχωριστός και κάθε άνθρωπος μπορεί να σου προσφέρει κάτι που δεν μπορεί να στο δώσει άλλος.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Ρε σεις είμαι που είμαι να πάρω τα βουνά σήμερα με ισοπεδωσατε με τα τραγούδια σας.....
> Άντε μην σαν βάλω καμία φουρειρα τώρα να σας κουφανο (δεν τρελλενομαι μην νομίζεται απλά που και που χρειάζεται )


Αα και εσύ για τα βουνά... Οκ. Τουλάχιστον θα κάνουμε πεζοπορία  :Big Grin:

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

> Ρε σεις είμαι που είμαι να πάρω τα βουνά σήμερα με ισοπεδωσατε με τα τραγούδια σας.....
> Άντε μην σαν βάλω καμία φουρειρα τώρα να σας κουφανο (δεν τρελλενομαι μην νομίζεται απλά που και που χρειάζεται )


Χάχαχα ναι μια φουρειρα την ημέρα τον γιατρό τον κάνει πέρα

----------


## george1520

> Ρε σεις είμαι που είμαι να πάρω τα βουνά σήμερα με ισοπεδωσατε με τα τραγούδια σας.....
> Άντε μην σαν βάλω καμία φουρειρα τώρα να σας κουφανο (δεν τρελλενομαι μην νομίζεται απλά που και που χρειάζεται )


Βάλε.. Fuego.. Για την Κύπρο ρε!

----------


## george1520

> Αα και εσύ για τα βουνά... Οκ. Τουλάχιστον θα κάνουμε πεζοπορία


 Φέρτε ρίγανη..

----------


## ntinti

Μωρέ ας μην πονούσα σήμερα και την έκανα άντε την πεζοπορία......Ποτέ θα έρθει η ανοίξει επιτέλους να φτιάξουν οι πόνοι στη μέση μου βαρέθηκα να πονάω....

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Φέρτε ρίγανη..


Και ρίγανη και τσάι του βουνού θα φέρουμε..

----------


## george1520

> Μωρέ ας μην πονούσα σήμερα και την έκανα άντε την πεζοπορία......Ποτέ θα έρθει η ανοίξει επιτέλους να φτιάξουν οι πόνοι στη μέση μου βαρέθηκα να πονάω....


Η ηλικία φταιει. Μάθατε να τα ρίχνετε όλα στον καιρό... Μετά τα 30 απόσυρση όλοι.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Η ηλικία φταιει. Μάθατε να τα ρίχνετε όλα στον καιρό... Μετά τα 30 απόσυρση όλοι.


ntinti μιλα εδώ γιατί απολαμβάνω τον καφέ μου και δεν θέλω να συγχυστω

----------


## ntinti

Δεν ξερω για εσας εγω παντως μέχρι και πριν 2 χρονια που δεν είχα το χειρουργείο έπαιζα κανονικά βολευ και ας κλείνω φέτος τα 40αντα.....
Άκου εκεί για απόσυρση ...ωμμμμμμμμμ δεν θα συγχιστω δεν θα Σ υνχιστω

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Δεν ξερω για εσας εγω παντως μέχρι και πριν 2 χρονια που δεν είχα το χειρουργείο έπαιζα κανονικά βολευ και ας κλείνω φέτος τα 40αντα.....
> Άκου εκεί για απόσυρση ...ωμμμμμμμμμ δεν θα συγχιστω δεν θα Σ υνχιστω


Χαχαχα χαχαχα ναι είδες το χρειαζόμαστε το ωμμμμμμ

----------


## george1520

> Δεν ξερω για εσας εγω παντως μέχρι και πριν 2 χρονια που δεν είχα το χειρουργείο έπαιζα κανονικά βολευ και ας κλείνω φέτος τα 40αντα.....
> Άκου εκεί για απόσυρση ...ωμμμμμμμμμ δεν θα συγχιστω δεν θα Σ υνχιστω


Όπως το είπα. Απόσυρση.. Όλα τα άλλα απλά είναι λεπτομέρειες. Και όταν ήμουν μικρός έκανα μπαλέτο. Και;

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Όπως το είπα. Απόσυρση.. Όλα τα άλλα απλά είναι λεπτομέρειες. Και όταν ήμουν μικρός έκανα μπαλέτο. Και;


Και γέρασες και το άφησες

----------


## george1520

> Και γέρασες και το άφησες


Μου χαλούσε την κόμμωση μου.. Ήθελα τα μαλλιά μου να πέφτουν στους ώμους μου..

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Μου χαλούσε την κόμμωση μου.. Ήθελα τα μαλλιά μου να πέφτουν στους ώμους μου..


Και στο μπαλέτο πρέπει να είναι μαζεμένα.. Δίκιο έχεις..

----------


## ntinti

Ρε συ Γιώργο ισοπέδωσε μας κι άλλο μπορείς χαχαχα!!!!

----------


## ntinti

Παρεπιπτωντως διαβάζω όλο και περισσότερο κόσμο αυτό τον καιρό ,από διάσημους κυρίως ξένους ,πως πολλά χρόνια ακόμα και στο πικ της καριέρας τους έπασχαν από ΓΑΔ και κατάθλιψη και πόσο πίσω τους κρατούσε όλο αυτό μέχρι να αρχίσουν την αγωγή τους και την ψυχοθεραπεία και να μπόρεσαν καιτο ξεπέρασαν....

----------


## george1520

> Ρε συ Γιώργο ισοπέδωσε μας κι άλλο μπορείς χαχαχα!!!!


Αν θες.. Μπορώ. Θες όμως; είσαι και σε περίεργη ηλικία. Χαχαχα

----------


## ntinti

> Αν θες.. Μπορώ. Θες όμως; είσαι και σε περίεργη ηλικία. Χαχαχα


Ναι μωρέ άσε καραδοκούν και τα εγκεφαλικά καρδιακά στην ηληκια που είμαι !

----------


## george1520

> Ναι μωρέ άσε καραδοκούν και τα εγκεφαλικά καρδιακά στην ηληκια που είμαι !


Λενε μια σαρανταρα ίσο με δύο 20αρες.. Απλά η μία από τις 2 τις δικές σου.. Σέρνεται

----------


## Κύκνος

> Σε λίγο θα βάλεις και "τανγκό της νεφέλης". Τα τραγούδια σου μου θυμίζουν εκείνο το κοριτσάκι στο μικρό σπίτι στο λιβάδι που τρέχει τρεχει και ξαφνικά πέφτει με τα μούτρα στο χώμα.. (τι συνειρμος?!?!?!) 
> Εγώ πχ τώρα ακούω αυτο:
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/rY1CGzM_nW0


Το θυμάμαι αυτό με το κοριτσάκι, μου άρεσε πολύ αυτή η σειρά...

Συμπαθητικό κομμάτι...

----------


## george1520

> Το θυμάμαι αυτό με το κοριτσάκι, μου άρεσε πολύ αυτή η σειρά...
> 
> Συμπαθητικό κομμάτι...


Δεν κάθισα ποτέ να την δω. Απλά θυμάμαι αυτή την σκηνή στους τίτλους αρχής. Ξέρω όμως ότι είναι ωραία σειρά.. Με πολλά μηνύματα.

----------


## ntinti

> Λενε μια σαρανταρα ίσο με δύο 20αρες.. Απλά η μία από τις 2 τις δικές σου.. Σέρνεται


Πόσο δίκιο ,συγκεκριμένα η αριστερή είναι 60 και βάλε Ενώ η δεξιά (πλευρα )στην εφηβεία ακόμα !!!!!

----------


## Κύκνος

> https://youtu.be/Ci97rqyYGp8
> 
> Οπότε είμαι πολύ down, από την εφηβεία μου ακούω αυτό το τραγούδι!
> Στο αφιερώνω κυκνε μου!!
> Βάλε φωτιά σε ότι σε καίει σε ότι σου τρώει την ψυχή, υπάρχει κάτι, υπάρχει ακόμα κάτι που δεν έχει χαθεί.. Είναι η αγάπη ένα ταξίδι από γιορτή σε γιορτή..


Σ' ευχαριστώ! Είναι ωραίο κομμάτι!
Σου αρέσει το ροκ; Θυμήθηκα τώρα ένα τραγούδι του Παπακωνσταντίνου που λέει "να 'χα καρδιά μα και πυγμή όλα στη γη σε μια στιγμή για να τ' αλλάξω" κι εύχομαι να είχα κι εγώ πυγμή...

----------


## Macgyver

Kυκνε , αντιλαμβανομαι την δυσκολη κατασταση την οποια βιωνεις , δεν θα σου την ανοητη συμβουλη ' ξεπερνα το ' η ' πηγαινε παρακατω ' , αλλα κατι πρεπει να γινει ωστε να μην σπαταλας αδικως την ζωη σου .......θα μου πεις , και δικαιως , μιλαω εγω που ταλαιπωριομουν επι 20 ετη με την κτθλψη ? ναι , θα τολμησω να δωσω μια συμβουλη , αν και οι συμβουλες πρεπει να διδονται μονο οσο ζητωνται , προσπαθησε πληζ να μην σκεφτεσαι αρνητικα , οσο μπορεις φυσικα , μερικες φορες δεν ειναι δυνατον , το γνωριζω , ελα σεπαφη με ανθρωπους , που τους θεωρεις φιλους σου , ειναι μεγαλη υποθαση οι κοινωνικες επαφες .............δεν ειμαι αυτος που θα σε κατακρινω , αν και τοκανα στο παρελθον , ζητω συγγνωμη γι αυτο, δεν ημουν καλα τοτε ........

----------


## george1520

> Πόσο δίκιο ,συγκεκριμένα η αριστερή είναι 60 και βάλε Ενώ η δεξιά (πλευρα )στην εφηβεία ακόμα !!!!!


Κακός συνδυασμός

----------


## george1520

> Kυκνε , αντιλαμβανομαι την δυσκολη κατασταση την οποια βιωνεις , δεν θα σου την ανοητη συμβουλη ' ξεπερνα το ' η ' πηγαινε παρακατω ' , αλλα κατι πρεπει να γινει ωστε να μην σπαταλας αδικως την ζωη σου .......θα μου πεις , και δικαιως , μιλαω εγω που ταλαιπωριομουν επι 20 ετη με την κτθλψη ? ναι , θα τολμησω να δωσω μια συμβουλη , αν και οι συμβουλες πρεπει να διδονται μονο οσο ζητωνται , προσπαθησε πληζ να μην σκεφτεσαι αρνητικα , οσο μπορεις φυσικα , μερικες φορες δεν ειναι δυνατον , το γνωριζω , ελα σεπαφη με ανθρωπους , που τους θεωρεις φιλους σου , ειναι μεγαλη υποθαση οι κοινωνικες επαφες .............δεν ειμαι αυτος που θα σε κατακρινω , αν και τοκανα στο παρελθον , ζητω συγγνωμη γι αυτο, δεν ημουν καλα τοτε ........


Φίλε μου είσαι καλά τώρα όμως. Αισιοδοξία χρειάζεται και να επιμένεις για την ζωή..
Το μυαλό τα κάνει όλα. Παίρνει τον έλεγχο και μας κάνει ότι γουστάρει.. Κάποιοι καταφέρνουν και ξανά παίρνουν τον έλεγχο γρήγορα. Άλλη ταλαιπωρουνται..

----------


## Ορέστης

Ο αδελφος μου πουλαει τρελιτσα οτι δεν χτυπουσαν οι κινεζοι την πορτα

----------


## elis

παντα ρε φιλε παντα ειμαι 48 48 χρονια οτι κανουν οι αλλοι εγω το αντιθετο οταν ημουν μικροσ ηταν τα λεφτα ολοι ειχαν εγω δεν ειχα μετα μεγαλονωντασ ολοι ναρκωτικα εγω γυμναστηριο τωρα ειναι το φαι εγω τρωω σκατα ολοι τρωνε γκουρμε ρε μαλακεσ για ταινια ειμαι ο τιτλοσ ειναι one to milion μονο εγω τρωω τα βρωμικα σε ολη την πολη αυτο πωσ γινεται μπορει να μου το εξηγησετε

----------


## elis

ελισαβετ εσυ που εισαι φιλη μου το εξηγεισ σε παρακαλω

----------


## george1520

Πάνω στη βελανιδιά
κάθεται µια κουκουβάγια
Έχει µάτια γουρλωτά
και φωνάζει δυνατά...

Κουκουβά κουκουβά
κουκουβά βα βα βα βαα...
Κουκουβά κουκουβά
κουκουβά βα βα βα βαα...

----------


## elisabet

> ελισαβετ εσυ που εισαι φιλη μου το εξηγεισ σε παρακαλω


ελις εσύ είσαι μεγάλη καρδιά κι αστους άλλους να τρωνε γκουρμε και λοιπες αηδιες και να κανουν ναρκωτικα, εσυ να τρως οτι γουσταρεις και να κανεις οτι τραβα η καρδια σου. αμα οι αλλοι ειναι προβατα ρε ελις και κάνουν όλοι τα ίδια, πρέπει να γίνουμε κι εμείς;

πεσμου πως εισαι... σε βλεπω καλυτερα τελευταια. Στον γιατρο ξαναπήγες;

----------


## elis

πηγα σημερα θα με βαλει στη συντηρηση 12 χρονια περασανε στον ιδιο γιατρο η γραμματεια που ειχε ηταν 9 χρονια απο οταν πηγε στο καινουριο γραφειο εγω ημουν πιο παλιοσ απο τον παλιο χωρο που ειχε

----------


## elisabet

> πηγα σημερα θα με βαλει στη συντηρηση 12 χρονια περασανε στον ιδιο γιατρο η γραμματεια που ειχε ηταν 9 χρονια απο οταν πηγε στο καινουριο γραφειο εγω ημουν πιο παλιοσ απο τον παλιο χωρο που ειχε


την τρως κ την γραμματεα σε παλαιοτητα! χαχαχα
εισαι ψυχαρα ρε ελις, να προσεχεις τον εαυτο σου  :Smile:

----------


## elis

ευχαριστω ελη εσυ κι η ναταλια ειστε λιγο φιλεσ μου λετε και καμια κουβεντα στον φτωχο οποιοσ τα εχει καλα μαζι μου ειναι καλοσ ανθρωποσ μπορει να το ξερει οτι ειναι καλοσ μπορει και να μην το ξερει θα σου πω και γιατι τι σου προσφερω εγω τιποτα ουτε νιατα εχω ουτε ομορφια δυσκολοσ χαρακτηρασ ρημαδι κι ομωσ καθεσαι 2 λεπτα να γραψεισ κατι αυτο ειναι το φιλοτιμο σου και μπραβο σου

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

σας υπενθυμιζω οτι το πολεμο νευρων εσεις επιλεξατε να τον αρχισετε και τωρα δε ξερετε πως να μαζεψετε τα ασυμαζευτα ξεφνικα μεσω τις νεας ταξης πραγματων βλεπετε ως ιδιοκτησια σας πραγματα που μου ανηκουν και για να ειναι καλοι ο0λοι επρεπε να σκυψουν το κεφαλι στην ηλεκτρονικη σκλαβια που ετοιμαζετε για να ειναι τα παντα δικα σας και στο κοσμο να μην ανοικει τιποτα στην ελλαδα τουλαχιστον η νεα ταξη πραγματων δε προκειτε να περασει να τη περασετε στους φιλους σας στο εξωτερικο αν δε το εχετε κανει ειδη 
ειδη εχουν εμφανιστει αντινεοταξικα βιντεο με χιλαδες προβολες και σε λιγο οταν εξαγριωθει ο κοσμος δε θα μινει τιποτα απ αυτη και τα χρεη στις τραπεζες θα γινουν δανεικα και αγυριστα 
επι τοσο καιρο προσπαθουσατε κρυφα να μεταλαξετε τα παντα μεχρι και τους ανθρωπους και βλεπετε τους παντες υποχρεωμενους αυτο να το δεχτουν ομως εχετε ξεχασει οτι οτι ειναι μεταλαγμενο εχει και μεταλαγμενη μυρωδια που φαινετε γιατι ειναι διαφορετικη απ τις αλλες και ολα αυτα τα λεω γιατι εσεις με εξαναγκαζετε να τα πω και δε προκειτε να σταματησω εδω ΗΡΘΕ Η ΣΕΙΡΑ ΣΑΣ ΝΑ *ΛΟΥΣΤΕΙΤΕ* τη κατασταση που οι ιδιοι δημιουργησατε εσεις το θελησατε και εγω απαντω θα τους πω εγω πως θα αναγνωρισουν τα μεταλαγμενα και δε προκειτε να σταματησω αν δε με αφησετε ησυχο αρα ηρθε η σειρα σας να ειστε εκει που θελατε να με βαλετε αυτο ακριβως που σκεφτεστε για μενα θα ειναι η μοιρα σας απο δω και περα τοσα χρονια παλεψατε με ολες σας τις δυναμεις να κανετε τους ελληνες να πεινασουν τωρα αφου το πεπλο επεσε και βγηκε στη φορα ποιοι ειστε ηρθε η σειρα σας να βρεθειτε στην ιδια θεση και να τη λουστητε αφου ολες οι επενδυσεις θα στραφουν εδω και τα ευρω που προσκυνατε μετα απ τα προφητευομενα γεγονοτα θα ειναι συλεκτικα χαρτια και το σχεδιο του θεου δε το σταματα τιποτα και κανενας γραφω η οχι

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

παρατηρω σε μονιμη βαση ενα πληθος απο προπαγανδιστες που προσπαθουν να δοσουν λαθος εντυπωση στο κοσμο επι χρονια ολοκληρα παρατηρουσα καπιους που δεν το αποκλειω οτι τους εχουν πληρωσει για να προκαλουν φασαριες και μετα να παριστανουν οτι με γνωριζουν ξεπερασαν καθε οριο οταν εβαλαν αφησες μπροστα στα ματια μου απο κει που περναγα και μετα προσπαθουσαν να συνομωτησουν χωρις να τους ενδιαφερει αν το καταλαβαινω η οχι και μετα μου παρισταναν τους φιλους και τους ανηξερους λες και ειμουν ηλιθιος οπως νομιζαν ενας σε ενα καφε εκανε εμετο μπροστα μου ενω μυρισα πεντακαθαρα τη μεταλαγμενη μυρωδια που δε μυριζε ασχημα και απο αυτο μπορει καπιος να την αναγνωρισει και αν νομιζετε οτι τα ειπα ολα θα πω και αλλα σε λιγο αν συνεχισετε να με ενοχλειτε και δε προκειτε να σταματησω με κορνες η οτι αλλο σας ερθει στο τσερβελο που νομιζετε οτι θα με επειρεασει ψυχολογικα

----------


## ntinti

Τι κάνει ο κύκνος μας ?

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Τι κάνει ο κύκνος μας ?


Αυτό αναρωτιόμουν και εγώ..

----------


## ntinti

Και ο Γιώργος panou???

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Και ο Γιώργος panou???


Ο Γιώργος δεν ήταν ούτε χθες.... Απορία πάλι και εδώ..

----------


## ntinti

Διαβασα τα μηνύματα του τώρα και στεναχωρήθηκα.......Γιατί μωρέ ,γιατί πισωγύρισμα .....
Ελπίζω να μπουν κάποια στιγμή ....

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Διαβασα τα μηνύματα του τώρα και στεναχωρήθηκα.......Γιατί μωρέ ,γιατί πισωγύρισμα .....
> Ελπίζω να μπουν κάποια στιγμή ....


Αυτά τα πισωγυρισματα.. Και δεν ξέρουμε πλέον τι κάνει..

----------


## ntinti

Άσε σήμερα πήγα σε ένα μέρος με την μάμα μου που είχε πολύ κόσμο και ορθοστασία και ξαφνικά με ξαναεπιασαν όλα ,κρίση πανικού με πόνο ,τρέμουλο και όλα τα συναφή και προσπαθούσα να κάνω όλα οσα λέμε εδώ μέσα αλλά όταν σε πιάνουν το μυαλό εκείνη την ώρα τι στο καλό παθαίνει ρε γαμωτο και κολλάει δεν ξερω.....

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Άσε σήμερα πήγα σε ένα μέρος με την μάμα μου που είχε πολύ κόσμο και ορθοστασία και ξαφνικά με ξαναεπιασαν όλα ,κρίση πανικού με πόνο ,τρέμουλο και όλα τα συναφή και προσπαθούσα να κάνω όλα οσα λέμε εδώ μέσα αλλά όταν σε πιάνουν το μυαλό εκείνη την ώρα τι στο καλό παθαίνει ρε γαμωτο και κολλάει δεν ξερω.....


Και τώρα πώς είσαι; 
Ναι πολλά λέμε εδώ αλλά εκείνη την ώρα μόνο αυτά δεν σκέφτεσαι.. Κολλάει όντως το μυαλό..

----------


## ntinti

Καλά είμαι ευτυχώς,μετά το πρώτο 10λεπτο πανικού ευτυχως λειτούργησε το μυαλό μπόρεσα το μάζεψα όλο αυτό και τώρα που ήρθα σπίτι και ηρέμησε και ο πόνος ξαναεπανηλθα....
Δεν ξερω πραγματικά ώρες ώρες όταν καταγράφεται στο εγκέφαλο μου αυτός ο πόνος τι στο καλό παθαίνει ....

Κοινός τι περίεργες πουστιες μου παίζει .......

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Καλά είμαι ευτυχώς,μετά το πρώτο 10λεπτο πανικού ευτυχως λειτούργησε το μυαλό μπόρεσα το μάζεψα όλο αυτό και τώρα που ήρθα σπίτι και ηρέμησε και ο πόνος ξαναεπανηλθα....
> Δεν ξερω πραγματικά ώρες ώρες όταν καταγράφεται στο εγκέφαλο μου αυτός ο πόνος τι στο καλό παθαίνει ....
> 
> Κοινός τι περίεργες πουστιες μου παίζει .......


Όλων μας τα μυαλά ntinti μου όχι μόνο το δικό σου.. Αλλά αφού μπορείς και το μαζεύεις όλα καλά.. Υπάρχουν και χειρότερα (εμένα λέω)..

----------


## ntinti

> Όλων μας τα μυαλά ntinti μου όχι μόνο το δικό σου.. Αλλά αφού μπορείς και το μαζεύεις όλα καλά.. Υπάρχουν και χειρότερα (εμένα λέω)..


Καλα μην φανταστεις οχι πάντα ,αυτό που με βοηθάει αυτή την φορά ειναι ότι τα έχω ξαναπεράσει και είναι γνώριμα τα χαρακτηριστικά γι αυτό και μπορώ και αντιδρώ....
Την πρώτη φορά μετά από μια κρίση καραμπινάτη μεταφερθηκα άρον τον άρον στα επείγοντα με όλους τους γιατρούς πάνω από κεφάλι μου να με πέρνουν άμεσα για αξονική γιατι επειδή ήμουν φρεσκοχειρουργημενη κσι κλινιρης τα συμπτώματα που παρουσίασα ήταν σαν να είχα πάθει θρόμβωση. .....Μέχρι εκείνη την στιγμη ούτε καν ήξερα ότι μπορείς να πάθεις κάτι τέτοιο και όμως το σώμα μου και το μυαλο μου αντέδρασε έτσι στην στεναχώρια μου.....

Ελπίζω να μπορείς και εσύ να τα ελέγχεις κάπως και να μην τα αφεινεις .

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Καλα μην φανταστεις οχι πάντα ,αυτό που με βοηθάει αυτή την φορά ειναι ότι τα έχω ξαναπεράσει και είναι γνώριμα τα χαρακτηριστικά γι αυτό και μπορώ και αντιδρώ....
> Την πρώτη φορά μετά από μια κρίση καραμπινάτη μεταφερθηκα άρον τον άρον στα επείγοντα με όλους τους γιατρούς πάνω από κεφάλι μου να με πέρνουν άμεσα για αξονική γιατι επειδή ήμουν φρεσκοχειρουργημενη κσι κλινιρης τα συμπτώματα που παρουσίασα ήταν σαν να είχα πάθει θρόμβωση. .....Μέχρι εκείνη την στιγμη ούτε καν ήξερα ότι μπορείς να πάθεις κάτι τέτοιο και όμως το σώμα μου και το μυαλο μου αντέδρασε έτσι στην στεναχώρια μου.....
> 
> Ελπίζω να μπορείς και εσύ να τα ελέγχεις κάπως και να μην τα αφεινεις .


Εντάξει δεν με πιάνει πλέον σε τέτοιο βαθμό.. Τώρα μόνο τρέμουλο και σαν δυσπνοια.. Το ελέγχω αλλά δεν μπορώ με τίποτα να κάτσω στη σειρά όταν χρειάζεται πχ για να πληρώσω κάτι.. Νιώθω εγκλωβισμένη.. Και γενικά εδώ και χρόνια μου έχει κολλήσει ότι όταν πεθάνω θα είναι από ασφυξία..

----------


## ntinti

> Εντάξει δεν με πιάνει πλέον σε τέτοιο βαθμό.. Τώρα μόνο τρέμουλο και σαν δυσπνοια.. Το ελέγχω αλλά δεν μπορώ με τίποτα να κάτσω στη σειρά όταν χρειάζεται πχ για να πληρώσω κάτι.. Νιώθω εγκλωβισμένη.. Και γενικά εδώ και χρόνια μου έχει κολλήσει ότι όταν πεθάνω θα είναι από ασφυξία..


Καλα το τρέμουλο τώρα που είμαι στην αρχή της θεραπείας όταν με πιάσει τα δάκτυλα μου πληκτρολογουν και απο μόνο τους αν τα έχω πάνω στο πληκτρολόγιο.....Μετά όσο περνάει ο καιρός φεύγει ευτυχώς .......
Ασφυξία με έπιανα τα βράδυα ένοιωθα ότι κάποιος μου έβαζε ένα μαξιλάρι στο Πρόσωπο ,ευτυχώς αυτό το εχω διώξει .....

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Καλα το τρέμουλο τώρα που είμαι στην αρχή της θεραπείας όταν με πιάσει τα δάκτυλα μου πληκτρολογουν και απο μόνο τους αν τα έχω πάνω στο πληκτρολόγιο.....Μετά όσο περνάει ο καιρός φεύγει ευτυχώς .......
> Ασφυξία με έπιανα τα βράδυα ένοιωθα ότι κάποιος μου έβαζε ένα μαξιλάρι στο Πρόσωπο ,ευτυχώς αυτό το εχω διώξει .....


Εγώ ακόμα το έχω δυστυχώς.. Αυτό με το τρεμουλο τι να πω.. Είναι για γέλια και για κλάματα  :Smile:

----------


## ntinti

> Εγώ ακόμα το έχω δυστυχώς.. Αυτό με το τρεμουλο τι να πω.. Είναι για γέλια και για κλάματα


Β12 ελενχεις?

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Β12 ελενχεις?


Τα έλεγξα όλα τον Δεκέμβριο.. Εκτός του θυρεοειδή όλα ήταν καλά..

----------


## ntinti

> Τα έλεγξα όλα τον Δεκέμβριο.. Εκτός του θυρεοειδή όλα ήταν καλά..


Κάνε και ενα θυρεοειδή και αυτός δείχνει τέτοια σημάδια ,εμένα μέχρι να ρυθμιστεί είδα και έπαθα...

Είμαι σε δίλημμα να πάω για περπάτημα ή να παλκωθω στις ταινίες μιας και συζηξ έχει εργασία και χαρά σήμερα....

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Κάνε και ενα θυρεοειδή και αυτός δείχνει τέτοια σημάδια ,εμένα μέχρι να ρυθμιστεί είδα και έπαθα...
> 
> Είμαι σε δίλημμα να πάω για περπάτημα ή να παλκωθω στις ταινίες μιας και συζηξ έχει εργασία και χαρά σήμερα....


Έχω χρόνια θυρεοειδή, μου έχει βγάλει την πίστη.. Δεν ρυθμίζεται.. 

Ταινία βέβαια.. Και μιλώντας για ταινίες.. Έχω κολλήσει από το πρωί. Ψάχνω μια συγκεκριμένη και δεν τη βρίσκω με υπότιτλους.. Ή θα τη δω σήμερα ή θα σκάσω. Και μάλλον θα καταληξω να την δω χωρίς υπότιτλους..

----------


## ntinti

> Έχω χρόνια θυρεοειδή, μου έχει βγάλει την πίστη.. Δεν ρυθμίζεται.. 
> 
> Ταινία βέβαια.. Και μιλώντας για ταινίες.. Έχω κολλήσει από το πρωί. Ψάχνω μια συγκεκριμένη και δεν τη βρίσκω με υπότιτλους.. Ή θα τη δω σήμερα ή θα σκάσω. Και μάλλον θα καταδληξω να την δω χωρίς υπότιτλους..


Εγώ έχω να τελειώσω μια σειρά στο νετφλιξ αλλά όλο το βάζω αργά και με παίρνει ο ύπνος.....
Θα δω είναι και Σάββατο σήμερα λέω να το ξενυχτησω, τρελλό ξεφάντωμα. ....

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Εγώ έχω να τελειώσω μια σειρά στο νετφλιξ αλλά όλο το βάζω αργά και με παίρνει ο ύπνος.....
> Θα δω είναι και Σάββατο σήμερα λέω να το ξενυχτησω, τρελλό ξεφάντωμα. ....


Χαχαχα μιλάμε για τρελό ξενύχτι.. Και εγώ αυτό θα κάνω μάλλον αλλά με ταινίες

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Εγώ έχω να τελειώσω μια σειρά στο νετφλιξ αλλά όλο το βάζω αργά και με παίρνει ο ύπνος.....
> Θα δω είναι και Σάββατο σήμερα λέω να το ξενυχτησω, τρελλό ξεφάντωμα. ....


Εκλαψα λιγοοο...χαχαχα...δεν ξεκουνιεμαι ουτε καν...τωρα ετοιμαζομαι σιγα σιγα να ξεκινησω το ξεφαντωμα με νετφλιξ!

----------


## Αλεξία10

Ρε κορίτσια που θα βρω την ταινία με ελληνικούς υπότιτλους γιατί έτσι θα χάσω τα μισά. Μιλάνε πολύ γρήγορα.. Πείτε κανένα site γιατί κόλλησα.. ΘΑ ΤΗΝ ΔΩ!

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Ρε κορίτσια που θα βρω την ταινία με ελληνικούς υπότιτλους γιατί έτσι θα χάσω τα μισά. Μιλάνε πολύ γρήγορα.. Πείτε κανένα site γιατί κόλλησα.. ΘΑ ΤΗΝ ΔΩ!


Τα βλεπω ολα χωρις οποτε δεν ξερω....

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Τα βλεπω ολα χωρις οποτε δεν ξερω....


Μάλλον και εγώ έτσι θα τη δω...

----------


## ntinti

> Ρε κορίτσια που θα βρω την ταινία με ελληνικούς υπότιτλους γιατί έτσι θα χάσω τα μισά. Μιλάνε πολύ γρήγορα.. Πείτε κανένα site γιατί κόλλησα.. ΘΑ ΤΗΝ ΔΩ!


gamato από εκεί νομίζω τις βλέπεις απευθείας

----------


## Αλεξία10

> gamato από εκεί νομίζω τις βλέπεις απευθείας


Θα μπω να δοκιμάσω.. Ευχαριστώ ntinti  :Smile:

----------


## elis

https://youtu.be/o28u1kHBZ3o

----------


## Αλεξία10

Μερικές φορές, όταν τα σύννεφα του μυαλού σκοτεινιαζουν τον ήλιο του και το οδηγούν σε απυθμενα μαύρα πηγάδια, μπορεί να είναι γιατί η ψυχή δεν άντεξε τον πόνο ή γιατί φοβήθηκε ή γιατί χάθηκε....

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Μερικές φορές, όταν τα σύννεφα του μυαλού σκοτεινιαζουν τον ήλιο του και το οδηγούν σε απυθμενα μαύρα πηγάδια, μπορεί να είναι γιατί η ψυχή δεν άντεξε τον πόνο ή γιατί φοβήθηκε ή γιατί χάθηκε....


Τι λες ρε φιλη;;;να ανησυχησω;;

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Τι λες ρε φιλη;;;να ανησυχησω;;


Καλημέρα.. 
Όχι κορίτσι μου είμαι καλά. Αυτό είναι από το αγαπημένο μου βιβλίο.. 
Αλλά το μυαλό μου δεν φημίζεται και πολύ για την λιακάδα του έτσι κι αλλιώς.. 
Τι κάνεις εσύ; Μπες ημερολόγιο να μου πεις τα νέα σου..

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Καλημέρα.. 
> Όχι κορίτσι μου είμαι καλά. Αυτό είναι από το αγαπημένο μου βιβλίο.. 
> Αλλά το μυαλό μου δεν φημίζεται και πολύ για την λιακάδα του έτσι κι αλλιώς.. 
> Τι κάνεις εσύ; Μπες ημερολόγιο να μου πεις τα νέα σου..


Θα μπω σε λιγο,καλημεραα

----------


## george1520

Παιδιά παιδική ταινία για να δω το βράδυ? Για να χαλαρώσω..

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Παιδιά παιδική ταινία για να δω το βράδυ? Για να χαλαρώσω..


Παιδική ε; 
Δες το "εγώ ο απαισιοτατος".. Είναι ωραία

----------


## george1520

> Παιδική ε; 
> Δες το "εγώ ο απαισιοτατος".. Είναι ωραία


Εε αυτό το είδα. Άλλο..

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Εε αυτό το είδα. Άλλο..


Εε δεν είμαι και παιδί. Εγώ είμαι για απόσυρση χαχα 

Η εποχή των παγετώνων 
Shrek 
Οι ευχουλιδες

----------


## george1520

> Εε δεν είμαι και παιδί. Εγώ είμαι για απόσυρση χαχα 
> 
> Η εποχή των παγετώνων 
> Shrek 
> Οι ευχουλιδες


Αυτά τα είδα. Ταινίες λιγότερο γνωστές που αξίζει να τις δει κάποιος ενήλικας... Άκου οι ευχουληδες.. Χαχαχα

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Αυτά τα είδα. Ταινίες λιγότερο γνωστές που αξίζει να τις δει κάποιος ενήλικας... Άκου οι ευχουληδες.. Χαχαχα


Χαχα γιατί; Εμένα μου φτιάχνουν τη διάθεση.. 
Εε δες zootropolis τότε

----------


## george1520

> Χαχα γιατί; Εμένα μου φτιάχνουν τη διάθεση.. 
> Εε δες zootropolis τότε


Καλά άστο.. Δεν το έχεις. Σε λίγο θα μου πεις δες τα στρουμφακια

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Καλά άστο.. Δεν το έχεις. Σε λίγο θα μου πεις δες τα στρουμφακια


Το ότι δεν το χω να το δεις εσύ που λες ότι είμαι για απόσυρση.. Κάτσε να μπει η ntinti γιατί μόνο αυτή τα βγάζει πέρα μαζί σου  :Smile:

----------


## george1520

> Το ότι δεν το χω να το δεις εσύ που λες ότι είμαι για απόσυρση.. Κάτσε να μπει η ntinti γιατί μόνο αυτή τα βγάζει πέρα μαζί σου


Επειδή η μία 20αρα είναι έφηβη γιαυτό... Ελπίζω να μου απαντήσει αυτή και όχι η άλλη 20αρα που σέρνεται.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Επειδή η μία 20αρα είναι έφηβη γιαυτό... Ελπίζω να μου απαντήσει αυτή και όχι η άλλη 20αρα που σέρνεται.


Χαχαχα θα της πούμε να βάλει σε λειτουργία την έφηβη

----------


## george1520

Που σέρνεται αυτό το κορμί και δεν μπήκε;

----------


## ntinti

> Που σέρνεται αυτό το κορμί και δεν μπήκε;


Σόρυ ήμουν καλεσμένη σε ένα πάρτυ στον παιδότοπο με τις φίλες μου και ξεχάστηκα

----------


## george1520

> Σόρυ ήμουν καλεσμένη σε ένα πάρτυ στον παιδότοπο με τις φίλες μου και ξεχάστηκα


Σίγουρα; Αν μου έλεγες ότι ησουν στο πάρκο με άλλους ηλικιωμένους.. Θα σε πίστευα..

----------


## ntinti

> Σίγουρα; Αν μου έλεγες ότι ησουν στο πάρκο με άλλους ηλικιωμένους.. Θα σε πίστευα..


Μπα σήμερα είμαι η άλλη πλευρά !!!!

Δες το Τζουμαντζι αν και ταινία εμενα μου έκανε περισσότερο παιδικό
Την Άρνια
Ή αν θες πολύ παιδικό δες την πριγκιππισα Έλσα χαχα!

----------


## george1520

> Μπα σήμερα είμαι η άλλη πλευρά !!!!
> 
> Δες το Τζουμαντζι αν και ταινία εμενα μου έκανε περισσότερο παιδικό
> Την Άρνια
> Ή αν θες πολύ παιδικό δες την πριγκιππισα Έλσα χαχα!


Έχω δει την ελσα. Το ενα. Γιατί γελάς? Με τον γιο της αδελφής μου το είδαμε στο σινεμά.. Τς τς..

Το τζουμαντζι έχω δει το πρώτο. Από ότι είδα είναι στο σινεμά τώρα. Αλλά δεν με τραβάει να το δω..

----------


## ntinti

> Έχω δει την ελσα. Το ενα. Γιατί γελάς? Με τον γιο της αδελφής μου το είδαμε στο σινεμά.. Τς τς..
> 
> Το τζουμαντζι έχω δει το πρώτο. Από ότι είδα είναι στο σινεμά τώρα. Αλλά δεν με τραβάει να το δω..


Έχεις νετφλιξ?Γιατί το παίζει και εκεί ......
Αλίκη στη χώρα των θαυμάτων ?

----------


## george1520

> Έχεις νετφλιξ?Γιατί το παίζει και εκεί ......
> Αλίκη στη χώρα των θαυμάτων ?


Που θυμήθηκες το Αλικακι? 
Όχι δεν έχω. Αλλά ξερω από που να δω. Φτάνει να μου πείτε μια καλή παιδική ταινία που μπορούν να δουν και ενήλικες.. Αν ξέρετε..

----------


## ntinti

> Που θυμήθηκες το Αλικακι? 
> Όχι δεν έχω. Αλλά ξερω από που να δω. Φτάνει να μου πείτε μια καλή παιδική ταινία που μπορούν να δουν και ενήλικες.. Αν ξέρετε..


Τελευταία προσπάθεια αν και νομίζω τα έχεις δει...
Βασιλείας των λιονταριών
Νέμο
Toy story

----------


## george1520

> Τελευταία προσπάθεια αν και νομίζω τα έχεις δει...
> Βασιλείας των λιονταριών
> Νέμο
> Toy story


Πόσο φαίνεται η ηλικία σας.. Τς τς..

Τώρα πέρα από την πλάκα. Τις έχω δει κι αυτές. Είναι ωραίες. Δεν κατάλαβα γιατί μου πρότεινες την Αλίκη στην χωρα των θαυμάτων.. Αλλά το προσπέρασα.. Σε ευχαριστώ όμως... 

Τι έχεις σήμερα;

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Τελευταία προσπάθεια αν και νομίζω τα έχεις δει...
> Βασιλείας των λιονταριών
> Νέμο
> Toy story


ntinti μου ακόμα αντέχεις; Αυτός σε λίγο θα μας γράψει στο ΚΑΠΗ έτσι όπως το πάει

----------


## george1520

> ntinti μου ακόμα αντέχεις; Αυτός σε λίγο θα μας γράψει στο ΚΑΠΗ έτσι όπως το πάει


Αστην και δεν λέει αστεία σήμερα.. Εχει σοβαρό ύφος..

----------


## ntinti

Δεν έχω κάτι συγκεκριμένο ....
Είναι αυτές οι Κυριακές που η ησυχία τους και η μελαγχολία τους με παρασέρνουν.....

----------


## ntinti

> ntinti μου ακόμα αντέχεις; Αυτός σε λίγο θα μας γράψει στο ΚΑΠΗ έτσι όπως το πάει


Μια χαρά είναι βρε συ και τα Καπη ,ξέρεις κάτι ωραίες εκδρομουλες που κάνουν χαχα!!!!
Άσε το τζοβενο να πηγαίνει στα κλαπ να ξεσαλωνει!!!

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Μια χαρά είναι βρε συ και τα Καπη ,ξέρεις κάτι ωραίες εκδρομουλες που κάνουν χαχα!!!!
> Άσε το τζοβενο να πηγαίνει στα κλαπ να ξεσαλωνει!!!


Χαχαχα όσο εμείς στα ΚΑΠΗ γυρνάμε τον κόσμο ε;

----------


## ntinti

> Χαχαχα όσο εμείς στα ΚΑΠΗ γυρνάμε τον κόσμο ε;


Έχω εδώ στη γειτονιά μια γιαγια κάθε τρεις και λίγο βαλίτσες φτιάχνει ,έχει γυρίσει όλη την Ελλάδα και τώρα ξεκίνησε και τις εξωτερικές εξορμήσεις οπότε λέω στον συζηξ ,εντάξει μπορεί τώρα να μην μπορούμε λογο των παιδιών να κάνουμε Ταξίδια αλλά έχουμε μια ελπίδα να το κανουμε στα γεράματα χαχα

----------


## Ορέστης

Παω να κατουρησω, τσουπ η μανα μπαινει στο δωματιο. Βρηκε τα βιβλια, βρηκε τα τετραδια, βρηκε τα μολυβια.Τρεις μηνες παλευε, τα καταφερε. Τι εχω να τραβηξω τωρα...

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

Η αλλη εικοσαρα που σερνεται ποια ειναι;;;Τον ποντικομικρουλη να δεις η τον ρατατουη.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Έχω εδώ στη γειτονιά μια γιαγια κάθε τρεις και λίγο βαλίτσες φτιάχνει ,έχει γυρίσει όλη την Ελλάδα και τώρα ξεκίνησε και τις εξωτερικές εξορμήσεις οπότε λέω στον συζηξ ,εντάξει μπορεί τώρα να μην μπορούμε λογο των παιδιών να κάνουμε Ταξίδια αλλά έχουμε μια ελπίδα να το κανουμε στα γεράματα χαχα


Χαχα ναι στα γεράματα θα πάμε και στο εξωτερικό.. Αν δεν είμαστε με το Π

----------


## ntinti

> Η αλλη εικοσαρα που σερνεται ποια ειναι;;;Τον ποντικομικρουλη να δεις η τον ρατατουη.


Εγώ είμαι 2 20αρες 
Η μια πλευρά 20αρα που πετάει και η άλλη 20αρα που σέρνεται 
Το σύνολο 40 δηλαδή ,αλλά ο Γιωργος σαν καλό παιδί που είναι και μας ανεβάζει την διάθεσή μας έχει βάλει από τώρα στο γηροκομείο μαζί με την Άντα χαχα!

----------


## ntinti

> Χαχα ναι στα γεράματα θα πάμε και στο εξωτερικό.. Αν δεν είμαστε με το Π


Ναι βρε συ στο εξωτερικό έχει καλύτερα ιαματικα λουτρά χαχα!

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Εγώ είμαι 2 20αρες 
> Η μια πλευρά 20αρα που πετάει και η άλλη 20αρα που σέρνεται 
> Το σύνολο 40 δηλαδή ,αλλά ο Γιωργος σαν καλό παιδί που είναι και μας ανεβάζει την διάθεσή μας έχει βάλει από τώρα στο γηροκομείο μαζί με την Άντα χαχα!


Χαχαχα εγώ θα είμαι μια γριά θεαρα όμως!!

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Ναι βρε συ στο εξωτερικό έχει καλύτερα ιαματικα λουτρά χαχα!


Χαχαχα δεν είναι κακή ιδέα...

----------


## george1520

> Η αλλη εικοσαρα που σερνεται ποια ειναι;;;Τον ποντικομικρουλη να δεις η τον ρατατουη.


Τον ποντικό μικρούλη??? Τον δείχνε κάθε Χριστούγεννα 40 φορές. Εγώ πχ θα δω scooby doo, πως θα εκπαιδευσετε τον δρακο σας..

----------


## george1520

> Εγώ είμαι 2 20αρες 
> Η μια πλευρά 20αρα που πετάει και η άλλη 20αρα που σέρνεται 
> Το σύνολο 40 δηλαδή ,αλλά ο Γιωργος σαν καλό παιδί που είναι και μας ανεβάζει την διάθεσή μας έχει βάλει από τώρα στο γηροκομείο μαζί με την Άντα χαχα!


Δεν έβαλα εσάς συγκεκριμένα... Έβαλα όσους είναι πάνω από 30.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Τον ποντικό μικρούλη??? Τον δείχνε κάθε Χριστούγεννα 40 φορές. Εγώ πχ θα δω scooby doo, πως θα εκπαιδευσετε τον δρακο σας..


Ναι το Scooby-Doo είναι ότι πρέπει για μεγάλους χαχα

----------


## ntinti

Θεαρες ειμασταν ,ειμαστε και θα είμαστε Άντα μου και ας τους οχτρους Μας να λένε χαχαχαχα!

----------


## george1520

> Ναι το Scooby-Doo είναι ότι πρέπει για μεγάλους χαχα


Δεν λέω τις παλιές ταινίες. Έχω δει σειρά του scooby doo και τις ταινίες. Όλες. Έχει έξυπνους διαλόγους. 

Ενώ η Αλίκη στην χωρα των θαυμάτων που μου πρότεινε η ntinti?

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Θεαρες ειμασταν ,ειμαστε και θα είμαστε Άντα μου και ας τους οχτρους Μας να λένε χαχαχαχα!


Χαχαχα αυτό μου άρεσε παρρρρα πολύ χαχαχα

----------


## ntinti

> Δεν έβαλα εσάς συγκεκριμένα... Έβαλα όσους είναι πάνω από 30.



Καλά το έσωσες χαχα!

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Δεν λέω τις παλιές ταινίες. Έχω δει σειρά του scooby doo και τις ταινίες. Όλες. Έχει έξυπνους διαλόγους. 
> 
> Ενώ η Αλίκη στην χωρα των θαυμάτων που μου πρότεινε η ntinti?


Γιατί; Τι πρόβλημα έχεις με την Αλίκη; Μια θεα είναι... Ή σε πειράζουν τα θαύματα χαχαχα

----------


## george1520

Την Μάγια την μέλισσα δεν μου είπατε.

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Εγώ είμαι 2 20αρες 
> Η μια πλευρά 20αρα που πετάει και η άλλη 20αρα που σέρνεται 
> Το σύνολο 40 δηλαδή ,αλλά ο Γιωργος σαν καλό παιδί που είναι και μας ανεβάζει την διάθεσή μας έχει βάλει από τώρα στο γηροκομείο μαζί με την Άντα χαχα!


Χαχαχα...ρε μην πτοειστε...στα καπη κανουν κατι εκδρομουλες κτλπ...ζηλευει...!!!

----------


## george1520

> Χαχαχα...ρε μην πτοειστε...στα καπη κανουν κατι εκδρομουλες κτλπ...ζηλευει...!!!


Ζηλεύω φυσικά.. Θα βάζουν και κάθε βράδυ τα δόντια στο ποτήρι.. Αυτή είναι η ζωή

----------


## ntinti

> Δεν λέω τις παλιές ταινίες. Έχω δει σειρά του scooby doo και τις ταινίες. Όλες. Έχει έξυπνους διαλόγους. 
> 
> Ενώ η Αλίκη στην χωρα των θαυμάτων που μου πρότεινε η ntinti?


Εντάξει την άλλη φορά θα σου προτεινω να δεις την Αλίκη στο ναυτικό (δεν ξερω να βάζω και φατσούλα εδώ μέσα γαμωτο)

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Την Μάγια την μέλισσα δεν μου είπατε.


Είναι και το Frozen, η Barbie... Είναι πολλές

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Δεν έβαλα εσάς συγκεκριμένα... Έβαλα όσους είναι πάνω από 30.


Κι εγω πανω απο 30 ειμαι...εσυ δλδ ρε πιπινι ποσο εισαι;;

----------


## george1520

> Κι εγω πανω απο 30 ειμαι...εσυ δλδ ρε πιπινι ποσο εισαι;;


Είμαι 18+..

----------


## ntinti

> Είναι και το Frozen, η Barbie... Είναι πολλές


Τις είδε μάλλον Άντα μετά την Έλσα χαχα!

----------


## george1520

> Εντάξει την άλλη φορά θα σου προτεινω να δεις την Αλίκη στο ναυτικό (δεν ξερω να βάζω και φατσούλα εδώ μέσα γαμωτο)


Γιατί δεν μου είπες να δω "η κόρη μου η σοσιαλίστρια";
Οσο περνάει η ώρα λες ακόμη καλύτερες ταινίες

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Ζηλεύω φυσικά.. Θα βάζουν και κάθε βράδυ τα δόντια στο ποτήρι.. Αυτή είναι η ζωή


Τι λες καλεε;;;Εδω που ειμαι τα καπη εχουν gym πανε εκδρομες...αφου ζηλεψα κ σκεφτομαι να παω...Γιωργο να δεις την καντυ καντυ...

----------


## george1520

> Τις είδε μάλλον Άντα μετά την Έλσα χαχα!


Η frozen και η ελσα η ίδια ταινία είναι...
Ασχετεςςςςςςςςς... 
Barbie δεν είδα αλλά θα την βάλω στο πρόγραμμα

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Είμαι 18+..


Αληθεια τωρα η μας δουλευεις;;για καπου στα 30 σε εκανα αρα ξανασκεψου ποιος ειναι γερος και ποιος φαινεται γερος,χαχαχα

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Η frozen και η ελσα η ίδια ταινία είναι...
> Ασχετεςςςςςςςςς... 
> Barbie δεν είδα αλλά θα την βάλω στο πρόγραμμα


Χαχαχα ε τότε γιατί μας τη λες; Ότι σου λέμε το έχεις δει.. Άρα τα ίδια βλέπουμε. Δεν είσαι και τόσο νέος..

----------


## george1520

> Τι λες καλεε;;;Εδω που ειμαι τα καπη εχουν gym πανε εκδρομες...αφου ζηλεψα κ σκεφτομαι να παω...Γιωργο να δεις την καντυ καντυ...


Τι είναι το καντυ καντυ?

----------


## george1520

> Αληθεια τωρα η μας δουλευεις;;για καπου στα 30 σε εκανα αρα ξανασκεψου ποιος ειναι γερος και ποιος φαινεται γερος,χαχαχα


Και 60 χρόνων να είναι κάποιος.. Είναι 18+.. Ή κάνω λάθος? Ότι δηλώσεις είσαι πλέον..

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Τι είναι το καντυ καντυ?


Ξέρεις κάτι; Δες ένα dragon ball να ησυχάσουμε όλοι χαχα

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Τι είναι το καντυ καντυ?


Αχαχαχαχα...ειλικριναααα;;;!! !σοκ κ δεος!!!Εγω επιμενω να δει καντυ καντυ...για να μαθαινουν οι νεοι κ να θυμουνται οι παλιοι...

----------


## george1520

> Αχαχαχαχα...ειλικριναααα;;;!! !σοκ κ δεος!!!Εγω επιμενω να δει καντυ καντυ...για να μαθαινουν οι νεοι κ να θυμουνται οι παλιοι...


Είδα στο Google.. Φαίνεται τοοοοοοσο ωραία.

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Και 60 χρόνων να είναι κάποιος.. Είναι 18+.. Ή κάνω λάθος? Ότι δηλώσεις είσαι πλέον..


Ααα ποτε δεν το σκεφτηκα αυτο...απο τωρα θα δηλωνω κ γω 18+

----------


## george1520

> Ξέρεις κάτι; Δες ένα dragon ball να ησυχάσουμε όλοι χαχα


Πως σου ήρθε?? Έχει την ηλικία σου γιαυτό..

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Είδα στο Google.. Φαίνεται τοοοοοοσο ωραία.


Ρεεεε πρεπει να το δεις...ειναι δυνατον;;;δε θα δεις ποτε την καντυ καντυ....;;;ιεροσυλια...αχ αυτα τα νεα παιδιαα...

----------


## george1520

> Ρεεεε πρεπει να το δεις...ειναι δυνατον;;;δε θα δεις ποτε την καντυ καντυ....;;;ιεροσυλια...αχ αυτα τα νεα παιδιαα...


Ναι σαν νέο παιδί και εγώ... Τέτοια δεν βλέπω..

----------


## ntinti

Ε όχι ρε συ Γιώργος δεν ξέρεις την Κάντυ έλεος!!!!

Επειδή είμαι καλός άνθρωπος δες 
Οι απίθανοι
Ξενοδοχείο για τέρατα
Εγώ ο απαισιοτατος
Ο μικροποδαρος 
Πίτερ ρομπότ
Σελροκ Ζουμπομς

Αν τις είδες και όλες αυτές τι άλλο να πω δεν θυμαμαι

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Ναι σαν νέο παιδί και εγώ... Τέτοια δεν βλέπω..


Υοur loss...ακου εκει...

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Πως σου ήρθε?? Έχει την ηλικία σου γιαυτό..


Δεν νομίζω.. Την δική σου πρέπει να έχει.. Δεν θέλω να σε απογοητεύσω αλλά ναι.. Έχεις την ηλικία του dragon ball..

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

Δες harry potter να ησυχασουμεε

----------


## george1520

Θα δω χαιντι

----------


## ntinti

> Θα δω χαιντι


Τρελλό ξεσάλωμα χαχαχαχα!

----------


## george1520

> Τρελλό ξεσάλωμα χαχαχαχα!


Οσο εσείς θα κοιμαστε..λογω ηλικίας πάντα. Θα βλέπω χαιντι

----------


## elis

https://youtu.be/WIdzINF5Z7I

----------


## elis

https://youtu.be/y03rs28H__E

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

υπολογισαν σχεδον τα παν τα και μονο ενα πραγμα τους ξεφυγε οτι με ειδοποιησε ο Θεος και μου αποκαλυψε τοσο ποιοι βρισκοντουσαν πισω απ ολα αυτα καθως και το πραγματικο τους προσωπο και οταν το πεπλο επεσε ας το σκεφτοντουσαν καλυτερα για το τι γκαφα εκαναν αφου μολις ειδα το ποιοι ειναι πραγματικα μετα δε γινετε να παρουν πισω τιποτα γιατι το πηραν κατοπιν εωρτης γιατι ειχα τοση αυτοπεποιθηση εκεινη τη στιγμη που ξεχασαν οτι απλα το επαιζα αποδυναμωμενος γιατι ηθελα να δω τι θα κανουν και κοιταγα πολυ καλα οσα εβλεπα 

και απ οτι βλεπω το μονο που τους ενδιαφερει σημερα ειναι να με συγκινησουν κατι που δε προκειται να γινει γιατι εμενα αυτη τη στιγμη το μονο που με απασχολει ειναι το τι μου ειπε ο θεος για το θεμα αυτο και οχι οι ιδιοι δε προκειτε να καμψουν τη θεληση μου με τιποτα εγω συνεχιζω ακαθεκτος και η δυναμη μου δε στερευει με τιποτα ισα ισα θα κανω οτιδηποτε για να το αποδειξω αυτο το οτι χαλαρωνω μονο οταν θελω εγω και μονο οταν γινετε αυτο που θελω αν νομιζουν οτι θα με μπερδεψουν ο θεος θα με ξεμπερδεψει και αυτο το εχουν ξεχασει μαλον και αυτο ειναι το χαρακτηριστικο του θεου εμφανιζετε παντα οταν τον χρειαζεσε και ποτε οταν δε τον χρειαζεσε αφου μπορεις να καταλαβεις πολα για το χαρακτηρα καπιου απο το τροπο που θα σου συμπεριφερθει οταν τον εχεις αναγκη το να εμφανιζετε καπιος απ το πουθενα και να σε καθοδηγει σαν μανα σου η πατερα σου αυτο ειναι ενδειξη αγιοσυνης

----------


## Ορέστης

Σηκωνομαι το πρωι, παω στο δωματιο της μανας μου να παρω ενα ρουχο, μυριζε εντονα κατι σαν οινοπνευμα. Αμεσως αισθανθηκα ζαλαδα και ενα γαργαλημα πισω απ το κουτελο. Πιο ελαφρα μυριζε ετσι και στο διπλανο δωματιο. Ειμαι πολλες ωρες τωρα απο τοτε που νιωθω θολουρα, ζαλαδα και βαρος στο κεφαλι. Πυρετο δεν εχω να πει κανεις οτι κρυολογησα. Τι διαολο επαθα; Ρωταω τη μανα μου εβαλες οινοπνευμα πουθενα, οχι μου λεει. Δεν καταλαβαινω.

----------


## george1520

> Σηκωνομαι το πρωι, παω στο δωματιο της μανας μου να παρω ενα ρουχο, μυριζε εντονα κατι σαν οινοπνευμα. Αμεσως αισθανθηκα ζαλαδα και ενα γαργαλημα πισω απ το κουτελο. Πιο ελαφρα μυριζε ετσι και στο διπλανο δωματιο. Ειμαι πολλες ωρες τωρα απο τοτε που νιωθω θολουρα, ζαλαδα και βαρος στο κεφαλι. Πυρετο δεν εχω να πει κανεις οτι κρυολογησα. Τι διαολο επαθα; Ρωταω τη μανα μου εβαλες οινοπνευμα πουθενα, οχι μου λεει. Δεν καταλαβαινω.


Ορέστη δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς συμβαίνει μέσα στο σπίτι σου, μέσα στην ζωή σου γενικά.. Αλλά κάνε κάτι και βοήθησε τον εαυτό σου..

----------


## Ορέστης

> Ορέστη δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς συμβαίνει μέσα στο σπίτι σου, μέσα στην ζωή σου γενικά.. Αλλά κάνε κάτι και βοήθησε τον εαυτό σου..


Τι να κανω;

----------


## george1520

> Τι να κανω;


Ψυχοθεραπεία. Πες κάπου αυτά που έζησες.. Να βγεις από όλο αυτό ρε φίλε.. Θα σε φάει. Θα τρελαθείς. Μίλησε τα κάπου..

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

Θα θελα να ξυπναω καθε πρωι σαν να παιζω σε διαφημιση,να τρωω υγεινο πρωινο ,να κανω γιογκα κ τετοια...τωρα περιμενω περιοδο ομως κι ολο τρωω κ εχω φουσκωσει σα βοδι...καμμια σχεση δλδ...

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Θα θελα να ξυπναω καθε πρωι σαν να παιζω σε διαφημιση,να τρωω υγεινο πρωινο ,να κανω γιογκα κ τετοια...τωρα περιμενω περιοδο ομως κι ολο τρωω κ εχω φουσκωσει σα βοδι...καμμια σχεση δλδ...


Δεν μου λες ρε θεα;; Τι είμαστε εμείς τρίτο δεύτερες για να φάμε υγιεινά;  :Smile:

----------


## ntinti

> Θα θελα να ξυπναω καθε πρωι σαν να παιζω σε διαφημιση,να τρωω υγεινο πρωινο ,να κανω γιογκα κ τετοια...τωρα περιμενω περιοδο ομως κι ολο τρωω κ εχω φουσκωσει σα βοδι...καμμια σχεση δλδ...


Ένα θα σου πω χθες 1 ωρα την νύχτα ειχα πάρει το κουτί με τα πουράκια Παπαδόπουλου μπροστά μου και τα τσακισα. ..
Έπετε και συνέχεια, τώρα έβαλα πίτσα στο φούρνο ,κάθε φορά που περιμένω ότιδεν τρώω όλο τον μήνα τα τρώω σε μια εβδομάδα....

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Ένα θα σου πω χθες 1 ωρα την νύχτα ειχα πάρει το κουτί με τα πουράκια Παπαδόπουλου μπροστά μου και τα τσακισα. ..
> Έπετε και συνέχεια, τώρα έβαλα πίτσα στο φούρνο ,κάθε φορά που περιμένω ότιδεν τρώω όλο τον μήνα τα τρώω σε μια εβδομάδα....


Μα αυτο γαμωτο...εχω παρει πεντε κιλα κ δε μου παει καθολου...δε χωραω στα ρουχα μου...καπνιζω πολυ και τρωω τον αμπακο...το πιστευεις οτι ετρωγα επι μια βδομαδα δυο κρεπες καθε μερααα;;φαντασου τωρα με την περιοδοοο...θα γελανε μαζι μου οι ντελιβεραδες...αλλα με πιανουν κατι πεινες κ υπογλυκαιμιες....τωρα την πιτσα τι ηθελες να την αναφερεις...;;;εδω μονο γραπτο το ειδα κ ζηλεψα...ελπιζω να συγκρατηθω κ να μην κανω παλι μαλακιααα

----------


## ntinti

> Μα αυτο γαμωτο...εχω παρει πεντε κιλα κ δε μου παει καθολου...δε χωραω στα ρουχα μου...καπνιζω πολυ και τρωω τον αμπακο...το πιστευεις οτι ετρωγα επι μια βδομαδα δυο κρεπες καθε μερααα;;φαντασου τωρα με την περιοδοοο...θα γελανε μαζι μου οι ντελιβεραδες...αλλα με πιανουν κατι πεινες κ υπογλυκαιμιες....τωρα την πιτσα τι ηθελες να την αναφερεις...;;;εδω μονο γραπτο το ειδα κ ζηλεψα...ελπιζω να συγκρατηθω κ να μην κανω παλι μαλακιααα


Άσε το μόνο που με σώζει είναι τα 10 κιλά που έχασα μέσα σε 3 μήνες ,από τα κόκαλα βγαλμένη εχω γίνει οπότε τώρα που επανέρχομαι κάπως του δίνω και καταλαβαίνει....

Λοιπόν από αύριο ξεκινάς δίαιτα Θα παραγγέλνεις μόνο 1 κρέπα είναι και αυτό μια αρχή χαχα!

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Άσε το μόνο που με σώζει είναι τα 10 κιλά που έχασα μέσα σε 3 μήνες ,από τα κόκαλα βγαλμένη εχω γίνει οπότε τώρα που επανέρχομαι κάπως του δίνω και καταλαβαίνει....
> 
> Λοιπόν από αύριο ξεκινάς δίαιτα Θα παραγγέλνεις μόνο 1 κρέπα είναι και αυτό μια αρχή χαχα!


Αχαχαχα...τρομερη διαιτα!!!

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Άσε το μόνο που με σώζει είναι τα 10 κιλά που έχασα μέσα σε 3 μήνες ,από τα κόκαλα βγαλμένη εχω γίνει οπότε τώρα που επανέρχομαι κάπως του δίνω και καταλαβαίνει....
> 
> Λοιπόν από αύριο ξεκινάς δίαιτα Θα παραγγέλνεις μόνο 1 κρέπα είναι και αυτό μια αρχή χαχα!


Λοιπον οχι φιλεναδα θα συγκρατηθω...το σ/κ συγκρατηθηκα κι εχασα το ενα τεταρτο του μισου κιλου...αμαρτια να το ξαναπαρω αφου το χασα...οχι μπορω!!!το γραφω να το βλεπω...θα φαω ενα φρουτο.τελος.

----------


## elis

για σασ που θελετε να με βαλετε φυλακη λυκειο 15 μηχανικοσ τει στρατο στρατονομοσ ξερω την αληθεια για τα παντα θα σασ δωσω ενα τυρακι απο οτι γραφουν 100 εκατομμυρια αμερικανοι εχουν χρονιο πονο η αληθεια ειναι οτι εχουν σχιζο και παιρνουν ναρκωτικα αναλγητικα δεν μπορει 100 εκατομμυρια στην αμερικη να εχουν σχιζο καθωσ και 10 εκατομμυρια ελληνεσ κατι εγινε παγκοσμια στα αλλα κρατη δεν ξερω τι γινεται

----------


## ntinti

> Λοιπον οχι φιλεναδα θα συγκρατηθω...το σ/κ συγκρατηθηκα κι εχασα το ενα τεταρτο του μισου κιλου...αμαρτια να το ξαναπαρω αφου το χασα...οχι μπορω!!!το γραφω να το βλεπω...θα φαω ενα φρουτο.τελος.


Ενα ολόκληρο φρούτο ????πιες και μια σόδα μετά βαρύ θα σου έρθει χαχα!!!
Εσύ πήγε στο άλλο ακρω ρε φίλη μια μέση λύση δεν έχεις? θα λυσαξεις από την πείνα και είναι ακόμα 8

----------


## blackbird

Ξανά μετακόμιση. Ήρθα εδώ πριν από 4-5 χρόνια για να γλυτώσω από την αρρωστημένη κατάσταση που επικρατούσε στο σπίτι. Εδώ συνέχεια έλεγχος μιας και δεν είναι εύκολο να ζεις με παππούδες. Όμως τουλάχιστον είχα διαμορφώσει τον δικό μου χώρο όπως ακριβώς τον ήθελα, είχα κάποια ηρεμία για διάβασμα, είχα συνηθίσει. Δεν ήμουνα με μια βαλίτσα στο χέρι σε περίπτωση που ξεσπούσε πανικός για να 'φευγα σε σπίτια συγγενών ανά πάση στιγμή για διανυκτέρευση. Τώρα έγιναν τα πάνω κάτω. Θα έρθει να μείνει εδώ ένας άνθρωπος που μου έχει κάνει πάρα πολλύ κακό και θα είναι επικίνδυνο και για την ψυχική αλλά και την σωματική μου υγεία αν μείνω... Το έμαθα το απόγευμα, μάζεψα ήδη κάποια πράγματα για να τα επιστρέψω σπίτι μου (που η κατάσταση είναι καλύτερη ναι μεν από παλιά, αλλά πάλι είναι χάλια) και τώρα κάθομαι στο κρεβάτι, κοιτάζω το δωμάτιό μου, φτιάχνω τον χώρο για να τον αφήσω ωραίο όταν φύγω σε 2-3 μέρες και είμαι έτοιμη να βάλω τα κλάματα. Γιατί να μην μπορώ να έχω μια φυσιολογική ζωή; Γιατί;

----------


## elis

https://youtu.be/sR0jiDYksd0

----------


## george1520

> Ξανά μετακόμιση. Ήρθα εδώ πριν από 4-5 χρόνια για να γλυτώσω από την αρρωστημένη κατάσταση που επικρατούσε στο σπίτι. Εδώ συνέχεια έλεγχος μιας και δεν είναι εύκολο να ζεις με παππούδες. Όμως τουλάχιστον είχα διαμορφώσει τον δικό μου χώρο όπως ακριβώς τον ήθελα, είχα κάποια ηρεμία για διάβασμα, είχα συνηθίσει. Δεν ήμουνα με μια βαλίτσα στο χέρι σε περίπτωση που ξεσπούσε πανικός για να 'φευγα σε σπίτια συγγενών ανά πάση στιγμή για διανυκτέρευση. Τώρα έγιναν τα πάνω κάτω. Θα έρθει να μείνει εδώ ένας άνθρωπος που μου έχει κάνει πάρα πολλύ κακό και θα είναι επικίνδυνο και για την ψυχική αλλά και την σωματική μου υγεία αν μείνω... Το έμαθα το απόγευμα, μάζεψα ήδη κάποια πράγματα για να τα επιστρέψω σπίτι μου (που η κατάσταση είναι καλύτερη ναι μεν από παλιά, αλλά πάλι είναι χάλια) και τώρα κάθομαι στο κρεβάτι, κοιτάζω το δωμάτιό μου, φτιάχνω τον χώρο για να τον αφήσω ωραίο όταν φύγω σε 2-3 μέρες και είμαι έτοιμη να βάλω τα κλάματα. Γιατί να μην μπορώ να έχω μια φυσιολογική ζωή; Γιατί;


Ξέρουν οι άλλοι ότι ο συγκεκριμένος άνθρωπος δεν σου φέρθηκε καλά?

----------


## blackbird

> Ξέρουν οι άλλοι ότι ο συγκεκριμένος άνθρωπος δεν σου φέρθηκε καλά?


Ναι το ξέρουν (όχι σε ποιό βαθμό) αλλά είναι υποχρεωμένοι να το ανεχτούν.

----------


## blackbird

Μην κάνεις παράθεση πλς. Θα το επεξεργαστώ για να μην φαίνονται οι λεπτομέρειες. Ποτέ δεν ξέρεις.

----------


## george1520

Και που θα πας? Έχεις δικό σου σπίτι? Καλά κατάλαβα?

----------


## blackbird

Με τους γονείς και αδερφό
Αν μπορείς κάνε επεξεργασία το προηγούμενο please για να μην φαίνεται τι έγραψα

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Ενα ολόκληρο φρούτο ????πιες και μια σόδα μετά βαρύ θα σου έρθει χαχα!!!
> Εσύ πήγε στο άλλο ακρω ρε φίλη μια μέση λύση δεν έχεις? θα λυσαξεις από την πείνα και είναι ακόμα 8


Αχαχαχα...φιλη μου μην φοβασαι...!!!δεν θα λιμοκτονησω...!θα φαω ενα φρουτο αντι για δυο κρεπες....!!!το μεσημεριανο μου πριν απο πεντε λεπτα το τελειωσα...ουτε στην χωνεψη δεν ειμαι ακομααα...αλλα ναι!! καημο το χω να ξυπναω και να πινω σμουθις κ να κανω γιογκες...σε καλο δρομο ειμαι δλδ...προς τα κει παω ξεκαθαρααα απλα το παω σαν χελωνααα...

----------


## george1520

> Με τους γονείς και αδερφό
> Αν μπορείς κάνε επεξεργασία το προηγούμενο please για να μην φαίνεται τι έγραψα


Το έφυγα..

Όπου εκεί τα πράγματα πως είναι? Για πόσο καιρό θα μείνει αυτό το άτομο?

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

Απο την στιγμη που υπαρχει φοβος για την σωματικη σου υγεια εφυγες χθες...φυσικα να κλαψεις και να ξεσπασεις αλλα εφυγες χθες...συναισθηματισμοι δεν χωρανε...σφιξε δοντια,διαμορφωσε και τον προηγουμενο χωρο ωστε να νιωθεις ανετα και οσους σε επηρεαζουν μαθε να τους γραφεις...βρες τροπο...κλεισμενη στο δωματιο;στο δωματιο...περισσοτερο εξω;εξω...θα βρεις τον τροπο.

----------


## blackbird

> Το έφυγα..
> 
> Όπου εκεί τα πράγματα πως είναι? Για πόσο καιρό θα μείνει αυτό το άτομο?


Σ' ευχαριστώ Γιώργο.

Για αρκετό καιρό απ' ότι έμαθα. Είναι λεπτή η κατάσταση. Δεν πρέπει να ξαναγυρίσω όμως. Τους έχει φάει η ζήλια και η κακία. Συγγενείς σου λέει μετά. Οι συγγενείς μας κάποτε είναι οι χειρότεροι εχθροί μας. Τους σιχάθηκα όλους. 

Στο σπίτι η κατάσταση είναι άσχημη, αλλά όχι τόσο άσχημη όσο παλιά. Νομίζω δηλαδή. Αφού 5 χρόνια δεν ζούσα εκεί. Κάποιες μέρες ακόμα και για επίσκεψη δεν την πάλευα και αρρώσταινα. Θα δω. Δεν ξέρω ειλικρινά. Έχω κουραστεί. Το μόνο που θέλω είναι να εξαφανιστώ όσο πιο σύντομα γίνεται και να πάω σε ξένη χώρα μακριά από όλους και όλα και να ζήσω μόνη μου. Μπορεί να μην γίνει και ποτέ αλλά αξίζει να το ονειρεύομαι και να το προσπαθώ, για να μην φουντάρω.

----------


## blackbird

> Απο την στιγμη που υπαρχει φοβος για την σωματικη σου υγεια εφυγες χθες...φυσικα να κλαψεις και να ξεσπασεις αλλα εφυγες χθες...συναισθηματισμοι δεν χωρανε...σφιξε δοντια,διαμορφωσε και τον προηγουμενο χωρο ωστε να νιωθεις ανετα και οσους σε επηρεαζουν μαθε να τους γραφεις...βρες τροπο...κλεισμενη στο δωματιο;στο δωματιο...περισσοτερο εξω;εξω...θα βρεις τον τροπο.


Αυτό ακριβώς θα κάνω Ολλανδέζα μου. Σ' ευχαριστώ. Θα βρω τον τρόπο. Στο σπίτι μου έπαθα κατάθλιψη και οι γονείς μου μου είπαν να φύγω για να μην κινδυνεύω. Δεν ξέρω σε τι φάση είναι η κατάσταση τώρα και εκεί γιατί όπως είπα και στον Γιώργο είναι άλλο να ζεις εκεί. Αλλά δεν θα ξαναφήσω κανέναν να με αρρωστήσει. Θα κάνω ακριβώς αυτό που είπες. Όλη μέρα δωμάτιο; Δωμάτιο. Όλη μέρα έξω; Έξω. Έχω σιχαθεί να με αρρωσταίνουν. Δεν θα ξαναφήσω κανέναν.

----------


## george1520

> Σ' ευχαριστώ Γιώργο.
> 
> Για αρκετό καιρό απ' ότι έμαθα. Είναι λεπτή η κατάσταση. Δεν πρέπει να ξαναγυρίσω όμως. Τους έχει φάει η ζήλια και η κακία. Συγγενείς σου λέει μετά. Οι συγγενείς μας κάποτε είναι οι χειρότεροι εχθροί μας. Τους σιχάθηκα όλους. 
> 
> Στο σπίτι η κατάσταση είναι άσχημη, αλλά όχι τόσο άσχημη όσο παλιά. Νομίζω δηλαδή. Αφού 5 χρόνια δεν ζούσα εκεί. Κάποιες μέρες ακόμα και για επίσκεψη δεν την πάλευα και αρρώσταινα. Θα δω. Δεν ξέρω ειλικρινά. Έχω κουραστεί. Το μόνο που θέλω είναι να εξαφανιστώ όσο πιο σύντομα γίνεται και να πάω σε ξένη χώρα μακριά από όλους και όλα και να ζήσω μόνη μου. Μπορεί να μην γίνει και ποτέ αλλά αξίζει να το ονειρεύομαι και να το προσπαθώ, για να μην φουντάρω.


Δηλαδή πιστεύεις πως αν αλλάξεις χώρα.. Θα αλλάξεις αυτά που κουβαλάς μέσα σου?? Είσαι στην φάση τώρα που πρέπει να διαλέξεις το μέρος που θα είσαι καλύτερα. Οπότε πήγαινε πίσω στο σπίτι με τους γονείς.. Δεν υπάρχει δυνατότητα να πας να μείνεις κάπου μόνη? Μακριά από συγγενείς κτλ.
Να ξέρεις πως τους συγγενείς είναι τους μόνους ανθρώπους που δεν διαλέγουμε. Φρόντισε ολοι οι άλλοι που θα διαλέξεις να είναι όπως τους θες.. Να σέβονται εσένα και τις ανάγκες σου.

----------


## blackbird

> Δηλαδή πιστεύεις πως αν αλλάξεις χώρα.. Θα αλλάξεις αυτά που κουβαλάς μέσα σου?? Είσαι στην φάση τώρα που πρέπει να διαλέξεις το μέρος που θα είσαι καλύτερα. Οπότε πήγαινε πίσω στο σπίτι με τους γονείς.. Δεν υπάρχει δυνατότητα να πας να μείνεις κάπου μόνη? Μακριά από συγγενείς κτλ.
> Να ξέρεις πως τους συγγενείς είναι τους μόνους ανθρώπους που δεν διαλέγουμε. Φρόντισε ολοι οι άλλοι που θα διαλέξεις να είναι όπως τους θες.. Να σέβονται εσένα και τις ανάγκες σου.


Έζησα ένα χρόνο στην Ελλάδα (από Κύπρο είμαι) και εκείνος ο ένας χρόνος είναι ο καλύτερος της μέχρι τώρα ζωής μου... Μόνη μου είμαι ευτυχισμένη. Τα βρίσκω με τον εαυτό μου. Μέχρι και ταξίδια πηγαίνω μόνη μου. Να εξαφανιστώ θέλω γαμώτο. Να πάω οπουδήποτε. Δεν είπα πως θα αλλάξω χαρακτήρα. Μαζί μου θα τα κουβαλάω και θα έχω και άσχημες μέρες. Αλλά δεν συγκρίνεται...

Δυστυχώς αυτή τη στιγμή δεν υπάρχει αυτή η δυνατότητα. Ακριβώς όπως τα λες για τους συγγενείς.

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

Αυτο ακριβως!!!Μην επιτρεψεις σε κανεναν να σου κανει κακο ακομα κ στην ψυχολογια.Εννοειται να το βαλεις στοχο να φυγεις.Να κανεις ολες τις απαραιτητες ενεργειες για να επιτευχει αυτο το ονειρο.Βαλτο σκοπο και στοχο.Ακομα κ οταν βρισκεσαι μεσα στο σκοταδι να εχεις αυτο τον σκοπο για φως.Κλαψε,ξεσπασε,θυμωσε,ηρ εμησε...εν ηρεμια θα τα βαλεις ολα σε ταξη...

----------


## george1520

> Έζησα ένα χρόνο στην Ελλάδα (από Κύπρο είμαι) και εκείνος ο ένας χρόνος είναι ο καλύτερος της μέχρι τώρα ζωής μου... Μόνη μου είμαι ευτυχισμένη. Τα βρίσκω με τον εαυτό μου. Μέχρι και ταξίδια πηγαίνω μόνη μου. Να εξαφανιστώ θέλω γαμώτο. Να πάω οπουδήποτε. Δεν είπα πως θα αλλάξω χαρακτήρα. Μαζί μου θα τα κουβαλάω και θα έχω και άσχημες μέρες. Αλλά δεν συγκρίνεται...
> 
> Δυστυχώς αυτή τη στιγμή δεν υπάρχει αυτή η δυνατότητα. Ακριβώς όπως τα λες για τους συγγενείς.


Μα είσαι κυπραια.. Τζαι μυριζουμε εύκολα τους Κυπραίους εγώ. Γιατί ηρτες πίσω? Αφού επαιρνουσες καλά Ελλάδα;

----------


## blackbird

> Αυτο ακριβως!!!Μην επιτρεψεις σε κανεναν να σου κανει κακο ακομα κ στην ψυχολογια.Εννοειται να το βαλεις στοχο να φυγεις.Να κανεις ολες τις απαραιτητες ενεργειες για να επιτευχει αυτο το ονειρο.Βαλτο σκοπο και στοχο.Ακομα κ οταν βρισκεσαι μεσα στο σκοταδι να εχεις αυτο τον σκοπο για φως.Κλαψε,ξεσπασε,θυμωσε,ηρ εμησε...εν ηρεμια θα τα βαλεις ολα σε ταξη...


Μου δίνεις δύναμη και αισιοδοξία σε πολύ μαύρη στιγμή. Σ' ευχαριστώ...  :Smile:

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Θα θελα να ξυπναω καθε πρωι σαν να παιζω σε διαφημιση,να τρωω υγεινο πρωινο ,να κανω γιογκα κ τετοια...τωρα περιμενω περιοδο ομως κι ολο τρωω κ εχω φουσκωσει σα βοδι...καμμια σχεση δλδ...


Τώρα που λες να ξυπνάς σαν σε διαφήμιση.. Με τα μαλλιά σου το πρωί τι γίνεται; Γιατί το "κουσούρι" νομίζω έφυγε από σένα και ήρθε σε μένα  :Smile:

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Μου δίνεις δύναμη και αισιοδοξία σε πολύ μαύρη στιγμή. Σ' ευχαριστώ...


Και αγκαλια αμα θες...κατι ξερουμε κι εμεις απο μαυρες στιγμες...trust me...

----------


## blackbird

> Μα είσαι κυπραια.. Τζαι μυριζουμε εύκολα τους Κυπραίους εγώ. Γιατί ηρτες πίσω? Αφού επαιρνουσες καλά Ελλάδα;


Μεγάλη ιστορία... εν το έθελα εγώ. Περασμένα ξεχασμένα. Κρατώ όμως το όνειρο και πώς ήταν για να ξαναφύω...

----------


## blackbird

> Και αγκαλια αμα θες...κατι ξερουμε κι εμεις απο μαυρες στιγμες...trust me...


Ειδικά εδώ μέσα που είμαστε όλοι, το πιστεύω...
Ομαδική αγκαλιά  :Smile:

----------


## george1520

> Μεγάλη ιστορία... εν το έθελα εγώ. Περασμένα ξεχασμένα. Κρατώ όμως το όνειρο και πώς ήταν για να ξαναφύω...


Άμα θεωρείς ότι τούτο ε να σε ηρεμησει.. Εύχομαι σου το να γίνει σύντομα..

Τώρα τι σε απασχολεί ακριβώς? Ότι ενώ ηβρες την ηρεμια σου αναγκάζεσαι να παεις πίσω? Οτι άκουσες πως θα ερτει και αναστατώθηκες?

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Τώρα που λες να ξυπνάς σαν σε διαφήμιση.. Με τα μαλλιά σου το πρωί τι γίνεται; Γιατί το "κουσούρι" νομίζω έφυγε από σένα και ήρθε σε μένα


Ωχ...μεταδοτικο;;;χαχαχα...ει ες που ελεγα για τον αινσταιν;;;αντε εξηγησε το τωρα αυτοοο

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Ειδικά εδώ μέσα που είμαστε όλοι, το πιστεύω...
> Ομαδική αγκαλιά


Βρε ναι...ολοι οι καλοι χωραμεεεεε...  :Smile:  κι εγω ξερω κυπριακα παιδια...εισαι που την Κυπρον;;;

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Ωχ...μεταδοτικο;;;χαχαχα...ει ες που ελεγα για τον αινσταιν;;;αντε εξηγησε το τωρα αυτοοο


Ρε θεα αυτό είναι απίστευτο! Τι εννοώ; Εκεί που αρχίζουν τα μαλλιά.. Δηλαδή που ενώνουν ο αυχένας με το κεφάλι.. Ε... Κοιμήθηκα εγώ και ξύπνησα Bob Marley.. Δεν ανοίγουν λες και έχω κολλήσει 10 τσίχλες.. Τι ήταν πάλη αυτό;

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Ρε θεα αυτό είναι απίστευτο! Τι εννοώ; Εκεί που αρχίζουν τα μαλλιά.. Δηλαδή που ενώνουν ο αυχένας με το κεφάλι.. Ε... Κοιμήθηκα εγώ και ξύπνησα Bob Marley.. Δεν ανοίγουν λες και έχω κολλήσει 10 τσίχλες.. Τι ήταν πάλη αυτό;


Ρεεε μα κατι ηξερααα...υπερφυσικα φαινομενααα...κατι συμβαινει παιδια παρανορμαλ ακτιβιτις...

----------


## Macgyver

https://enallaktikidrasi.com/2020/01...iaxeiristoume/


πως να διαχειριστουμε τα αρνητικα συναισθηματα .........αν και δεν μου φαινεται πολυ χρησιμο το σαιτ .....

----------


## george1520

> https://enallaktikidrasi.com/2020/01...iaxeiristoume/
> 
> 
> πως να διαχειριστουμε τα αρνητικα συναισθηματα .........


Γειά σου φίλε μου. Είσαι καλά?

Πως να μην κάνουμε αρνητικές σκέψεις.. Σταματάμε να χρησιμοποιούμε αρνητικές λέξεις.. Μη, δεν και πρέπει

----------


## blackbird

> Άμα θεωρείς ότι τούτο ε να σε ηρεμησει.. Εύχομαι σου το να γίνει σύντομα..
> 
> Τώρα τι σε απασχολεί ακριβώς? Ότι ενώ ηβρες την ηρεμια σου αναγκάζεσαι να παεις πίσω? Οτι άκουσες πως θα ερτει και αναστατώθηκες?


Αναστατώθηκα και μόνο που το άκουσα. Και επειδή γενικά η κακία αναστατώνει με... Κατά δεύτερον εν επειδή είμαι σε κατάσταση μπρος γκρεμός και πίσω ρέμα. Είμαι σε ένα χώρο που ήβρα ηρεμία μετά που χρόνια, εσυνήθισα τόσο καιρό, έκαμα τον όπως ήθελα... και ξαφνικά πρέπει να πάω πίσω στον τόπο που με αρρωστήσαν και έφυα. Και είναι και το άγχος της μετακόμισης/επιστροφής, να μεν αντιμετωπίσω τα ίδια... τρέχουν και τα μαθήματα γαμώτο και εν πρέπει να μείνω πίσω. Πρέπει να κάτσω να ξεσπάσω και να ηρεμήσω. Στην πορεία θα δω πως θα είναι τα πράματα και πράττω αναλόγως... εν επίστευκα να έβρω άλλο Κυπραίο δαμέσα αλλά επέτυχα σε πριν μέρες που το είπες.





> Βρε ναι...ολοι οι καλοι χωραμεεεεε...  κι εγω ξερω κυπριακα παιδια...εισαι που την Κυπρον;;;


Χεχε. Ναι κόρηη  :Smile:

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Ρεεε μα κατι ηξερααα...υπερφυσικα φαινομενααα...κατι συμβαινει παιδια παρανορμαλ ακτιβιτις...


Μισό μπουκάλι λάδι έβαλα και το θέμα είναι ότι ανοίγουν με το λάδι και μετά ξανά κολλάνε.. Ούτε η μάσκα κάνει τίποτα.. Μια εβδομάδα συμβαίνει αυτό.. Σήμερα που με έπιασε και η βροχή.... Πάει δεν υπάρχει σωτηρία...

----------


## Macgyver

> Γειά σου φίλε μου. Είσαι καλά?
> 
> Πως να μην κάνουμε αρνητικές σκέψεις.. Σταματάμε να χρησιμοποιούμε αρνητικές λέξεις.. Μη, δεν και πρέπει


Εγω καλα ειμαι,...... ναι , σταματουμε να χρησιμοποιουμε αρνητικες λεξεις , αλλα τα συναισθηματα τα αρνητικα πως τα σταματαμε ? ειναι υπουλα , σαν τα μπαλονια , μολις μπουν στο μυαλο σου, φουσκωνουν και μπλοκαρουν τα παντα ......

----------


## elis

https://youtu.be/PT6_-NgHgYs

----------


## george1520

> Βρε ναι...ολοι οι καλοι χωραμεεεεε...  κι εγω ξερω κυπριακα παιδια...εισαι που την Κυπρον;;;


Έχετε πλάκα εσείς στην Ελλάδα. Βάζετε ένα "ν" στο τέλος των λέξεων και νομίζετε ότι μιλάτε κυπριακά χαχα

----------


## blackbird

> Εγω καλα ειμαι,...... ναι , σταματουμε να χρησιμοποιουμε αρνητικες λεξεις , αλλα τα συναισθηματα τα αρνητικα πως τα σταματαμε ?


Όταν αποφορτιστούμε/ξεσπάσουμε με τον σωστό τρόπο και δώσουμε χρόνο στον εαυτό μας, θα υποχωρήσουν... Δείγμα υγείας είναι να έχεις και αρνητικά συναισθήματα. Σκέψου να είμασταν πάντα χαρούμενοι και να μην επηρεαζόμασταν από τίποτα. Ρομπότ.

----------


## george1520

Θα σου δώσω ένα παράδειγμα..

Όταν ήμουν στην αρχή της κατάθλιψης μου.. Μου λέει η ψυχολόγος.. Τι περιμένεις από την ψυχοθεραπεία? Της λέω.. "Να μην φοβάμαι".
Μου λέει.. Ξέρεις ότι στο πρόσωπο σου είδα τον φόβο.. Ακόμη και ο λαιμός σου τεντωθηκε όταν το είπες? Τις λέξεις "μη" και "δεν" ο εγκέφαλος δεν μπορεί να τις ακούσει.. Άρα στην ουσία είπα "θέλω να φοβαμαι". Μου είπε να μιλαω με θετικές λέξεις. Άρα θετικά και συναισθήματα. 


> Εγω καλα ειμαι,...... ναι , σταματουμε να χρησιμοποιουμε αρνητικες λεξεις , αλλα τα συναισθηματα τα αρνητικα πως τα σταματαμε ? ειναι υπουλα , σαν τα μπαλονια , μολις μπουν στο μυαλο σου, φουσκωνουν και μπλοκαρουν τα παντα ......

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Αναστατώθηκα και μόνο που το άκουσα. Και επειδή γενικά η κακία αναστατώνει με... Κατά δεύτερον εν επειδή είμαι σε κατάσταση μπρος γκρεμός και πίσω ρέμα. Είμαι σε ένα χώρο που ήβρα ηρεμία μετά που χρόνια, εσυνήθισα τόσο καιρό, έκαμα τον όπως ήθελα... και ξαφνικά πρέπει να πάω πίσω στον τόπο που με αρρωστήσαν και έφυα. Και είναι και το άγχος της μετακόμισης/επιστροφής, να μεν αντιμετωπίσω τα ίδια... τρέχουν και τα μαθήματα γαμώτο και εν πρέπει να μείνω πίσω. Πρέπει να κάτσω να ξεσπάσω και να ηρεμήσω. Στην πορεία θα δω πως θα είναι τα πράματα και πράττω αναλόγως... εν επίστευκα να έβρω άλλο Κυπραίο δαμέσα αλλά επέτυχα σε πριν μέρες που το είπες.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Χεχε. Ναι κόρηη


Κορηηη να ξεσπασεις...εκτονωσε το...αλλα πες και ως εδω...εγω οριζω,δεν αφηνω τα γεγονοτα να με πανε οπου θελουνε...πηγαινε,φαε την κρυαδα σου και αποφασισε πως θα διαχειριστεις τον χωρο σου και τον χρονο σου ωστε 1.Να διατηρεις καλη ψυχολογια 2.να παρεις τον δρομο για τον στοχο σου...εεε τωρα ενταξει...αν εχεις κ τις υποτροπουλες σου,εδω ειμαστε...κοιτα μπροστα ομως,πισω μην κοιτας ουτε για αστειο...εχε τον στοχο σου σαν σκοπο για να σε οδηγει...οκ;;ενα μετατραυματικο μπορει να το φας τις πρωτες μερες οκκκ...αλλα κοιτα μπροστα.

----------


## george1520

> Αναστατώθηκα και μόνο που το άκουσα. Και επειδή γενικά η κακία αναστατώνει με... Κατά δεύτερον εν επειδή είμαι σε κατάσταση μπρος γκρεμός και πίσω ρέμα. Είμαι σε ένα χώρο που ήβρα ηρεμία μετά που χρόνια, εσυνήθισα τόσο καιρό, έκαμα τον όπως ήθελα... και ξαφνικά πρέπει να πάω πίσω στον τόπο που με αρρωστήσαν και έφυα. Και είναι και το άγχος της μετακόμισης/επιστροφής, να μεν αντιμετωπίσω τα ίδια... τρέχουν και τα μαθήματα γαμώτο και εν πρέπει να μείνω πίσω. Πρέπει να κάτσω να ξεσπάσω και να ηρεμήσω. Στην πορεία θα δω πως θα είναι τα πράματα και πράττω αναλόγως... εν επίστευκα να έβρω άλλο Κυπραίο δαμέσα αλλά επέτυχα σε πριν μέρες που το είπες.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Χεχε. Ναι κόρηη


Καταλαβω ότι η διαδικασία να στραφεις πίσω εν ζόρι. Αλλά εν το καλύτερο που μπορείς να κάμεις σε τούτη την φάση. Σπίτι σου ενέχεις τον δικό σου χώρο? Το δωμάτιο? Να εν ο τόπος για να ηρεμείς? Εν μπορείς γενικά να τους αγνοείς? Με τον αρφο σου ηντα σχέσεις έχετε?

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Έχετε πλάκα εσείς στην Ελλάδα. Βάζετε ένα "ν" στο τέλος των λέξεων και νομίζετε ότι μιλάτε κυπριακά χαχα


Εγω μιλωτα πολυν (γ)καλαν τα κυπριακα...οκ;;;

----------


## george1520

> Εγω μιλωτα πολυν (γ)καλαν τα κυπριακα...οκ;;;


Εγώ συντυχανω πολλά καλά τα κυπριακα.. Ναι εν οκ!!.

Πάντως πάλι έβαλες το ν όπου ήθελες. Ενώ εμείς δεν το βάζουμε παντού.. Εβαλες και γ εκει. Τι ήταν? guest star?

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Μισό μπουκάλι λάδι έβαλα και το θέμα είναι ότι ανοίγουν με το λάδι και μετά ξανά κολλάνε.. Ούτε η μάσκα κάνει τίποτα.. Μια εβδομάδα συμβαίνει αυτό.. Σήμερα που με έπιασε και η βροχή.... Πάει δεν υπάρχει σωτηρία...


Αχαχαχαχα...δεν ξερω πως στο μετεδωσα...εμενα ομως πηγαιναν κ προς τα πανω σαν καρφιααα

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Εγώ συντυχανω πολλά καλά τα κυπριακα.. Ναι εν οκ!!.
> 
> Πάντως πάλι έβαλες το ν όπου ήθελες. Ενώ εμείς δεν το βάζουμε παντού.. Εβαλες και γ εκει. Τι ήταν? guest star?


Φιλικη συμμετοχη !!!εν οκ;;;εν αρεσκει σε;;

----------


## george1520

> Φιλικη συμμετοχη !!!εν οκ;;;εν αρεσκει σε;;


"Εν σου αρεσκει"..

Εμε ενοχλει..

----------


## blackbird

> Θα σου δώσω ένα παράδειγμα..
> 
> Όταν ήμουν στην αρχή της κατάθλιψης μου.. Μου λέει η ψυχολόγος.. Τι περιμένεις από την ψυχοθεραπεία? Της λέω.. "Να μην φοβάμαι".
> Μου λέει.. Ξέρεις ότι στο πρόσωπο σου είδα τον φόβο.. Ακόμη και ο λαιμός σου τεντωθηκε όταν το είπες? Τις λέξεις "μη" και "δεν" ο εγκέφαλος δεν μπορεί να τις ακούσει.. Άρα στην ουσία είπα "θέλω να φοβαμαι". Μου είπε να μιλαω με θετικές λέξεις. Άρα θετικά και συναισθήματα.


Συμφωνώ. Έτσι ακριβώς. Μια (πρώην) φίλη μου -ο πιο αρνητικός άνθρωπος που ξέρω- μιλούσε πάντα με αρνητικές λέξεις και πνιγόταν σε μια σταγόνα νερό. Τα εύκολα τα έκανε τραγικά και ήθελε μονίνως σημασία. Ήταν βασικά drama queen  :Stick Out Tongue:  Ό,τι πρακτική λύση κι' αν έδινα πάντα ακολουθούσαν τα "αλλά" της. Παραδέχομαι όμως πως αν δεν ταρακουνηθείς ποτέ και μάθεις να σκέφτεσαι με αυτό τον τρόπο, είναι δύσκολο να το αλλάξεις. Ούτε καν συνειδητοποιούν πόσο κακό κάνουν στον εαυτό τους.





> Καταλαβω ότι η διαδικασία να στραφεις πίσω εν ζόρι. Αλλά εν το καλύτερο που μπορείς να κάμεις σε τούτη την φάση. Σπίτι σου ενέχεις τον δικό σου χώρο? Το δωμάτιο? Να εν ο τόπος για να ηρεμείς? Εν μπορείς γενικά να τους αγνοείς? Με τον αρφο σου ηντα σχέσεις έχετε?


Ρε έχω ΑΛΛΑ μεν με κάμνεις να γινίσκουμαι η φίλη μου. Αχαχαχαχα. Ντάξει εγέλασα :Ρ έφυα λόγω του αρφού μου. Ήταν επικίνδυνη η κατάσταση. Ήταν να μας σκοτώσει ούλλους. Ακόμα έχει ξεσπάσματα (όι πως ο παπάς μου πάει πίσω) και ούλλη μέρα ακούω φωνές. Γι' αυτό έμεινα πίσω τότε και στα μαθήματα και έπαθα και κατάθλιψη. Αλλά εν υπάρχει περίπτωση να με αφήκω να ξαναζήσω τα ίδια. Τούτα ζεις τα μια φορά και μετά μαθαίνεις για τα καλά πώς να προστατέψεις τον εαυτό σου. Απλά ήρτε μου βαρύ. Ήταν σοκ. Εν το περίμενα και έπιασε με άγχος/ανησυχία και θλίψη. Εν να μου περάσει. Ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές σου πάντως και το ενδιαφέρον  :Smile: 





> Κορηηη να ξεσπασεις...εκτονωσε το...αλλα πες και ως εδω...εγω οριζω,δεν αφηνω τα γεγονοτα να με πανε οπου θελουνε...πηγαινε,φαε την κρυαδα σου και αποφασισε πως θα διαχειριστεις τον χωρο σου και τον χρονο σου ωστε 1.Να διατηρεις καλη ψυχολογια 2.να παρεις τον δρομο για τον στοχο σου...εεε τωρα ενταξει...αν εχεις κ τις υποτροπουλες σου,εδω ειμαστε...κοιτα μπροστα ομως,πισω μην κοιτας ουτε για αστειο...εχε τον στοχο σου σαν σκοπο για να σε οδηγει...οκ;;ενα μετατραυματικο μπορει να το φας τις πρωτες μερες οκκκ...αλλα κοιτα μπροστα.


Αχ. Μία και μία οι απαντήσεις σου. Πολύ πολύ βοηθητικές. Ήδη νιώθω καλύτερα. Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ πολύ. Θα κάνω ακριβώς ό,τι είπες και αν είμαι στα χάλια μου θα θυμάμαι αυτά που είπες και τους στόχους μου...

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Αχαχαχαχα...δεν ξερω πως στο μετεδωσα...εμενα ομως πηγαιναν κ προς τα πανω σαν καρφιααα


Ε εμένα είναι μέχρι λίγο πάνω από τη μέση.. Φαντάζεσαι να πήγαιναν προς τα πάνω;;;; χαχαχα

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> "Εν σου αρεσκει"..
> 
> Εμε ενοχλει..


Λαθος τα πα δλδ;;εν σου αρεσκει;;;γιαβαραλουρουβου ουδα μου...

----------


## blackbird

> Λαθος τα πα δλδ;;εν σου αρεσκει;;;γιαβαραλουρουβου ουδα μου...


Και τι δεν θα' δινα να σας άκουγα να τα λέτε.
Λατρεύω.

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Συμφωνώ. Έτσι ακριβώς. Μια (πρώην) φίλη μου -ο πιο αρνητικός άνθρωπος που ξέρω- μιλούσε πάντα με αρνητικές λέξεις και πνιγόταν σε μια σταγόνα νερό. Τα εύκολα τα έκανε τραγικά και ήθελε μονίνως σημασία. Ήταν βασικά drama queen  Ό,τι πρακτική λύση κι' αν έδινα πάντα ακολουθούσαν τα "αλλά" της. Παραδέχομαι όμως πως αν δεν ταρακουνηθείς ποτέ και μάθεις να σκέφτεσαι με αυτό τον τρόπο, είναι δύσκολο να το αλλάξεις. Ούτε καν συνειδητοποιούν πόσο κακό κάνουν στον εαυτό τους.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ρε έχω ΑΛΛΑ μεν με κάμνεις να γινίσκουμαι η φίλη μου. Αχαχαχαχα. Ντάξει εγέλασα :Ρ έφυα λόγω του αρφού μου. Ήταν επικίνδυνη η κατάσταση. Ήταν να μας σκοτώσει ούλλους. Ακόμα έχει ξεσπάσματα (όι πως ο παπάς μου πάει πίσω) και ούλλη μέρα ακούω φωνές. Γι' αυτό έμεινα πίσω τότε και στα μαθήματα και έπαθα και κατάθλιψη. Αλλά εν υπάρχει περίπτωση να με αφήκω να ξαναζήσω τα ίδια. Τούτα ζεις τα μια φορά και μετά μαθαίνεις για τα καλά πώς να προστατέψεις τον εαυτό σου. Απλά ήρτε μου βαρύ. Ήταν σοκ. Εν το περίμενα και έπιασε με άγχος/ανησυχία και θλίψη. Εν να μου περάσει. Ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές σου πάντως και το ενδιαφέρον 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Τιποτα ρε κορηηη,τα χουμε περασει...κουραγιο και καλη δυναμη...

----------


## george1520

> Τιποτα ρε κορηηη,τα χουμε περασει...κουραγιο και καλη δυναμη...


Ρε κόρη???

Χαχαχααχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα. Πήγαινε να φας κρέπες..

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Και τι δεν θα' δινα να σας άκουγα να τα λέτε.
> Λατρεύω.


Ετσε βερεβε νανα βαραβαστρον τσε βερεβε μιτσι...μεστους βουρουβους εφτα βαραβαστροι...νανανα...γιαβα ραλουρουβουρουδα μου...πες μου μια κυπριακη βρισια κορη να την πω στον Γιωργο που θιγει τα κυπριακα μου...

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

Την κυπριακη την βρισια μην ξεχασεις κορηη φιλεναδα μου...

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Ρε κόρη???
> 
> Χαχαχααχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα. Πήγαινε να φας κρέπες..


Κρεπαshaming...???εκει καταντησες???shame on you...δεν πτοουμαι τρωω και βαφλακια

----------


## george1520

> Ετσε βερεβε νανα βαραβαστρον τσε βερεβε μιτσι...μεστους βουρουβους εφτα βαραβαστροι...νανανα...γιαβα ραλουρουβουρουδα μου...πες μου μια κυπριακη βρισια κορη να την πω στον Γιωργο που θιγει τα κυπριακα μου...


Τι λέει? Χαχαχα.. Χθες και σήμερα δεν είμαι και πολύ καλά. Σε ευχαριστώ που με έκανες και γέλασα..

Φάε κρέπα και άσε τα κυπριακα.

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Τι λέει? Χαχαχα.. Χθες και σήμερα δεν είμαι και πολύ καλά. Σε ευχαριστώ που με έκανες και γέλασα..
> 
> Φάε κρέπα και άσε τα κυπριακα.


Σε εκανα και γελασες ;;;και μου την λες κι απο πανω;;;15 ευρω φιλικη τιμη μονο για σενα,ο τζαπας πεθανε.

----------


## blackbird

> Ετσε βερεβε νανα βαραβαστρον τσε βερεβε μιτσι...μεστους βουρουβους εφτα βαραβαστροι...νανανα...γιαβα ραλουρουβουρουδα μου...πες μου μια κυπριακη βρισια κορη να την πω στον Γιωργο που θιγει τα κυπριακα μου...


χαχαχαχα

Bρισιές δεν λέω γενικά (πέρα από τα κλασικά βλάκας κτλ), αλλά πε του "άτε ολάν που δαμέ".. με λίγα λόγια "άσε μας μωρέ, φύγε από ΄δω.." :P

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Ετσε βερεβε νανα βαραβαστρον τσε βερεβε μιτσι...μεστους βουρουβους εφτα βαραβαστροι...νανανα...γιαβα ραλουρουβουρουδα μου...πες μου μια κυπριακη βρισια κορη να την πω στον Γιωργο που θιγει τα κυπριακα μου...


Χαχαχα χαχαχα κορηηη είσαι αυτοκαταστροφικη χαχαχα έκλαψα..
Γράψε και άλλα  :Big Grin:

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

[QUOTE=blackbird;1090132]χαχαχαχα

Bρισιές δεν λέω γενικά (πέρα από τα κλασικά βλάκας κτλ), αλλά πε του "άτε ολάν που δαμέ".. με λίγα λόγια "άσε μας μωρέ, φύγε 
Θενκς!!!

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Τι λέει? Χαχαχα.. Χθες και σήμερα δεν είμαι και πολύ καλά. Σε ευχαριστώ που με έκανες και γέλασα..
> 
> Φάε κρέπα και άσε τα κυπριακα.


Βρε ατε ολαν που δαμεεε να πουμεεε...κι αμα θες γραψε σωστα τους στιχους να τους μαθωω

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Χαχαχα χαχαχα κορηηη είσαι αυτοκαταστροφικη χαχαχα έκλαψα..
> Γράψε και άλλα


Κοροιδευκεις με κορηηη;;;χαχαχα

----------


## george1520

Εσει έ βερεβε ναν
ά βαραβα στρον
τζι ε βερε ν μιτσίν
μες τους βουρουβου ς
εφτά βαραβα πλανή βιριβι τες
για βαρα λουρου βουρου δα μου.


Από το google

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Κοροιδευκεις με κορηηη;;;χαχαχα


Χαχαχα χαχαχα κοίτα.. Έχω ένα βιβλίο (από τα πολλά) που η αρχή είναι εντελώς κυπριακα.. Και είχα πάθει τικ όταν το διάβασα πρώτη φορά γιατί πήγαινε το κεφάλι μου πάνω - κάτω σε κάθε πρόταση.. Για να δω τη μετάφραση κάτω χαχαχα

----------


## blackbird

Άτε σιόρ τζιαι κανεί!!! Είσαστε τέλια πελλοπλάσματα δαμέσα δα. 

Μου φτιάξατε την διάθεση. Άνοιξα το λάπτοπ για να τρέξω πρόγραμμα και να διαβάσω :P

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Εσει έ βερεβε ναν
> ά βαραβα στρον
> τζι ε βερε ν μιτσίν
> μες τους βουρουβου ς
> εφτά βαραβα πλανή βιριβι τες
> για βαρα λουρου βουρου δα μου.
> 
> 
> Από το google


Πολυ κοντα ημουν ενα ν ξεχασα που το κανες και θεμααα

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Χαχαχα χαχαχα κοίτα.. Έχω ένα βιβλίο (από τα πολλά) που η αρχή είναι εντελώς κυπριακα.. Και είχα πάθει τικ όταν το διάβασα πρώτη φορά γιατί πήγαινε το κεφάλι μου πάνω - κάτω σε κάθε πρόταση.. Για να δω τη μετάφραση κάτω χαχαχα


Αχαχα...σε φανταζομαι...!!!

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Άτε σιόρ τζιαι κανεί!!! Είσαστε τέλια πελλοπλάσματα δαμέσα δα. 
> 
> Μου φτιάξατε την διάθεση. Άνοιξα το λάπτοπ για να τρέξω πρόγραμμα και να διαβάσω :P


Μπραβο κορη!διαβασμα τωρααα!!!

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Αχαχα...σε φανταζομαι...!!!


Χαχαχα δράμα σου λέω.. Άλλο να στο λέω και άλλο να το δεις. Και μέχρι να διαβάσω την άλλη πρόταση είχα ξεχάσει την προηγούμενη μετάφραση χαχαχα

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Χαχαχα δράμα σου λέω.. Άλλο να στο λέω και άλλο να το δεις. Και μέχρι να διαβάσω την άλλη πρόταση είχα ξεχάσει την προηγούμενη μετάφραση χαχαχα


Χαχαχα...Εχω μια πολυ φιλη μου Κυπρια και οποτε μιλουσε στο τηλ με την μαμα της δεν καταλαβαινα γρι...

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Χαχαχα...Εχω μια πολυ φιλη μου Κυπρια και οποτε μιλουσε στο τηλ με την μαμα της δεν καταλαβαινα γρι...


Χαχαχα που να ήμουν να σε έβλεπα

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Χαχαχα που να ήμουν να σε έβλεπα


Μα κι η φιλη μου το ξερε οτι θα σκασω στα γελια...της ελεγα...τι της ειπες;;;χαχαχα πως εισαι εσυ,καλυτερα;;

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Μα κι η φιλη μου το ξερε οτι θα σκασω στα γελια...της ελεγα...τι της ειπες;;;χαχαχα πως εισαι εσυ,καλυτερα;;


Έτσι και έτσι.. Τρέμουν τα χέρια μου από το πρωί.. Συν ότι δεν πήγε καλά η εργοθεραπεια της μικρής...

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Έτσι και έτσι.. Τρέμουν τα χέρια μου από το πρωί.. Συν ότι δεν πήγε καλά η εργοθεραπεια της μικρής...


Συνηθως παει καλα;Ειναι κατι που διορθωνεται;ξερεις τι;αυτο το τρεμουλο ισως ναναι και ψυχοσωματικο.Να ξεσπαει το μεσα σου με αυτο τον τροπο.Εκτονωνεις γενικα τον θυμο σου,την λυπη σου;

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Συνηθως παει καλα;Ειναι κατι που διορθωνεται;ξερεις τι;αυτο το τρεμουλο ισως ναναι και ψυχοσωματικο.Να ξεσπαει το μεσα σου με αυτο τον τροπο.Εκτονωνεις γενικα τον θυμο σου,την λυπη σου;


Ουου μες στην εκτόνωση είμαι. Φοράω το χαμόγελο το πρωί και το βγάζω το βράδυ.. 

Ναι συνήθως πάει καλά αλλά σήμερα δεν συνεργαζόταν απ ότι μου είπε η εργοθεραπευτρια.. Κάτι έχει γίνει στο σχολείο σίγουρα και είμαι στο τσακ να πάω εκεί και να αρχίσω να μοιράζω σφαλιάρες.. Οχι στα παιδιά αλλά στους δασκάλους..

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Ουου μες στην εκτόνωση είμαι. Φοράω το χαμόγελο το πρωί και το βγάζω το βράδυ.. 
> 
> Ναι συνήθως πάει καλά αλλά σήμερα δεν συνεργαζόταν απ ότι μου είπε η εργοθεραπευτρια.. Κάτι έχει γίνει στο σχολείο σίγουρα και είμαι στο τσακ να πάω εκεί και να αρχίσω να μοιράζω σφαλιάρες.. Οχι στα παιδιά αλλά στους δασκάλους..


Ωχ...ψυχραιμια...να συζητησεις ηρεμα μαζι τους...ρε το ξερεις οτι στην Αθηνα εχει ενα πιαταδικο στο κεντρο και παει κοσμος σπαει πιατα κι εκτονωνεται;;Παντως το πιστευω γενικα οταν μας πιανουν ψυχοσωματικα ειναι που δεν ξεσπαμε κ δεν εκτονωνουμε πραγματα απο μεσα μας.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Ωχ...ψυχραιμια...να συζητησεις ηρεμα μαζι τους...ρε το ξερεις οτι στην Αθηνα εχει ενα πιαταδικο στο κεντρο και παει κοσμος σπαει πιατα κι εκτονωνεται;;Παντως το πιστευω γενικα οταν μας πιανουν ψυχοσωματικα ειναι που δεν ξεσπαμε κ δεν εκτονωνουμε πραγματα απο μεσα μας.


Ναι είναι από τα νεύρα μου.. Τι να το κάνω εγώ το πιαταδικο.. Πριν κάτι μέρες έσπασα ότι υπήρχε στο σαλόνι.. Μόνο η τηλεόραση έμεινε όρθια (άγνωστο πως μου ξέφυγε)...

Στο σχολείο συζητάω εδώ και 2 χρόνια για το bullying που της κάνουν.. Την τελευταία φορά είπα στη διευθύντρια ότι θα κάνω μήνυση... Η θα δείρω κόσμο..

----------


## Macgyver

> Θα σου δώσω ένα παράδειγμα..
> 
> Όταν ήμουν στην αρχή της κατάθλιψης μου.. Μου λέει η ψυχολόγος.. Τι περιμένεις από την ψυχοθεραπεία? Της λέω.. "Να μην φοβάμαι".
> Μου λέει.. Ξέρεις ότι στο πρόσωπο σου είδα τον φόβο.. Ακόμη και ο λαιμός σου τεντωθηκε όταν το είπες? Τις λέξεις "μη" και "δεν" ο εγκέφαλος δεν μπορεί να τις ακούσει.. Άρα στην ουσία είπα "θέλω να φοβαμαι". Μου είπε να μιλαω με θετικές λέξεις. .


Ρε Τζωρτζ , δεν καταλαβα , τι ειναι αυτο που φοβασαι ? για τις αρνητικες λεξεις , εχω αποψη , με το αλλα , μηπως , ισως , μην , και αν , κανεις δεν προχωρησε στη ζωη του ..........

----------


## george1520

> Ρε Τζωρτζ , δεν καταλαβα , τι ειναι αυτο που φοβασαι ? για τις αρνητικες λεξεις , εχω αποψη , με το αλλα , μηπως , ισως , μην , και αν , κανεις δεν προχωρησε στη ζωη του ..........


Τότε όταν έγινε η συζήτηση.. Φοβόμουν τις αρρώστιες. Τα μικρόβια.. Τον θάνατο. Γενικά φοβόμουν.

Ισχύουν και για τις λέξεις που λες.

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Ναι είναι από τα νεύρα μου.. Τι να το κάνω εγώ το πιαταδικο.. Πριν κάτι μέρες έσπασα ότι υπήρχε στο σαλόνι.. Μόνο η τηλεόραση έμεινε όρθια (άγνωστο πως μου ξέφυγε)...
> 
> Στο σχολείο συζητάω εδώ και 2 χρόνια για το bullying που της κάνουν.. Την τελευταία φορά είπα στη διευθύντρια ότι θα κάνω μήνυση... Η θα δείρω κόσμο..


Δεν κανουν τιποτα για αυτο;Εχεις σκεφτει αλλο σχολειο;;

----------


## Macgyver

> Τότε όταν έγινε η συζήτηση.. Φοβόμουν τις αρρώστιες. Τα μικρόβια.. Τον θάνατο. Γενικά φοβόμουν.
> 
> Ισχύουν και για τις λέξεις που λες.


Α, μαλιστα , μια φοβια ειχες λοιπον ,περαστικη ευχομαι να ηταν .........

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Δεν κανουν τιποτα για αυτο;Εχεις σκεφτει αλλο σχολειο;;


Καλημέρα 
Ναι έχω σκεφτεί αλλά εκεί είναι οι φίλες της.. Και με την ιδιαιτεροτητα της αυτό είναι το θέμα.. Η επικοινωνία. Θα δυσκολευτεί πολύ να πλησιάσει κάποιον.. Μπορεί και να χρειαστεί ένας χρόνος γι αυτό..

----------


## george1520

> Α, μαλιστα , μια φοβια ειχες λοιπον ,περαστικη ευχομαι να ηταν .........


Αρρωστοφοβια... Πέρασε ευτυχώς.. Καλημέρα

----------


## Κύκνος

Καλημέρα κι από μένα...
Όσο καλή μπορεί να είναι...

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Καλημέρα κι από μένα...
> Όσο καλή μπορεί να είναι...


Καλημέρα.. Πως είσαι;

----------


## ntinti

Καλημέρα σε όλους !!!!

Κυκνε μου τι κάνεις πως είσαι πες μας τα νέα σου !

Άντα αυτό που πού δεν πήγε καλά η συνεδρια της κόρης σου σίγουρα έχει να κάνει με το σχολείο ή μήπως το παιδί άρχισε να αντιλαμβάνεται τι γίνεται σπίτι και αντιδρά έτσι ,το σκέφτηκες καθόλου αυτό?

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Καλημέρα σε όλους !!!!
> 
> Κυκνε μου τι κάνεις πως είσαι πες μας τα νέα σου !
> 
> Άντα αυτό που πού δεν πήγε καλά η συνεδρια της κόρης σου σίγουρα έχει να κάνει με το σχολείο ή μήπως το παιδί άρχισε να αντιλαμβάνεται τι γίνεται σπίτι και αντιδρά έτσι ,το σκέφτηκες καθόλου αυτό?


Καλημέρα ntinti..
Ναι το σκέφτηκα.. Αλλά την Παρασκευή στην εργοθεραπεια ήταν μια χαρά.. Και στο σπίτι δεν βγάζει καμία αντίδραση.. 
Χθες το μεσημέρι όμως που ήρθε από το σχολείο είπε "δεν την αντέχω άλλο αυτή τη ζωή που κάνω εκεί μέσα. Δεν με θέλει κανείς".. Και επειδή έχουν ξαναγίνει πράγματα στο σχολείο. Εκεί πάει το μυαλό μου..

----------


## ntinti

> Καλημέρα ntinti..
> Ναι το σκέφτηκα.. Αλλά την Παρασκευή στην εργοθεραπεια ήταν μια χαρά.. Και στο σπίτι δεν βγάζει καμία αντίδραση.. 
> Χθες το μεσημέρι όμως που ήρθε από το σχολείο είπε "δεν την αντέχω άλλο αυτή τη ζωή που κάνω εκεί μέσα. Δεν με θέλει κανείς".. Και επειδή έχουν ξαναγίνει πράγματα στο σχολείο. Εκεί πάει το μυαλό μου..


Καλημέρα !!!!
Για να είσαι σίγουρη ξεκινά από το σχολείο πήγαινε ρωτά αν έχει συμβεί κάτι ,τουλάχιστον να αποκλείσεις παράγοντες που της προκάλεσαν όλο αυτό για να καταλήξετε από που προήλθε και Ν το αντιμετωπίσετε όσο πιο γρήγορα γίνεται

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Καλημέρα !!!!
> Για να είσαι σίγουρη ξεκινά από το σχολείο πήγαινε ρωτά αν έχει συμβεί κάτι ,τουλάχιστον να αποκλείσεις παράγοντες που της προκάλεσαν όλο αυτό για να καταλήξετε από που προήλθε και Ν το αντιμετωπίσετε όσο πιο γρήγορα γίνεται


2 χρόνια αυτό γίνεται.. Bullying κάθε μέρα έχει.. Αλλά δεν θέλει και να αφήσει 2-3 φίλες που έχει.. Και γι αυτήν είναι ακατόρθωτο να κάνει καινούριους φίλους..
Οπότε γι αυτό δεν της έχω αλλάξει σχολείο..

----------


## Κύκνος

Θα μπορούσα να είμαι και καλύτερα... Προσπαθώ όσο μπορώ να κάνω πράγματα που μ' ευχαριστούν αλλά μερικές φορές νιώθω μελαγχολία κι αναστάτωση κι αυτό με ταλαιπωρεί...

Εσείς πώς είστε κορίτσια;

----------


## george1520

> Θα μπορούσα να είμαι και καλύτερα... Προσπαθώ όσο μπορώ να κάνω πράγματα που μ' ευχαριστούν αλλά μερικές φορές νιώθω μελαγχολία κι αναστάτωση κι αυτό με ταλαιπωρεί...
> 
> Εσείς πώς είστε κορίτσια;


Εγώ το κορίτσι είμαι καλά.. Άκουσε αυτό..

https://youtu.be/iCnvd5_Q7gQ

----------


## ntinti

> 2 χρόνια αυτό γίνεται.. Bullying κάθε μέρα έχει.. Αλλά δεν θέλει και να αφήσει 2-3 φίλες που έχει.. Και γι αυτήν είναι ακατόρθωτο να κάνει καινούριους φίλους..
> Οπότε γι αυτό δεν της έχω αλλάξει σχολείο..


Πολύ δύσκολο όλο αυτό....πρέπει να την δυναμώσεις πολύ Άντα μου σαν χαρακτήρα ,είναι δύσκολο αλλά δυστηχως στην κοινωνια που μεγαλώνουν τα παιδάκια μας είναι πολύ σκληρή γι αυτό πρέπει εμείς να τα εξοπλισουμε όσο το δυνατόν καλύτερα!

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Θα μπορούσα να είμαι και καλύτερα... Προσπαθώ όσο μπορώ να κάνω πράγματα που μ' ευχαριστούν αλλά μερικές φορές νιώθω μελαγχολία κι αναστάτωση κι αυτό με ταλαιπωρεί...
> 
> Εσείς πώς είστε κορίτσια;


Γενικά καλά Κυκνε μου.. Σήκω να πας καμία βόλτα.. Βέβαια δεν ξέρω τι καιρό έχετε εκεί..

----------


## ntinti

> Θα μπορούσα να είμαι και καλύτερα... Προσπαθώ όσο μπορώ να κάνω πράγματα που μ' ευχαριστούν αλλά μερικές φορές νιώθω μελαγχολία κι αναστάτωση κι αυτό με ταλαιπωρεί...
> 
> Εσείς πώς είστε κορίτσια;


Όπως και εσύ κάποιες στιγμές κυκνε μου μελαγχολία ,αναστάτωση ,ψυχοπλακωμα αλλά και στιγμές που χαλαρώνουμε προσπαθούμε να ξεχνιόμαστε ,όλα μέσα στο πρόγραμμα είναι αρκεί τα άσχημα συναισθήματα να μην τα δίνουν σημασία και Να περνάνε σαν τον αέρα.....

----------


## Κύκνος

> Εγώ το κορίτσι είμαι καλά.. Άκουσε αυτό..
> 
> https://youtu.be/iCnvd5_Q7gQ


Χα χα!!!  :Big Grin: 

Ωραίο κομμάτι όντως... Και χαρούμενο...  :Smile:

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Πολύ δύσκολο όλο αυτό....πρέπει να την δυναμώσεις πολύ Άντα μου σαν χαρακτήρα ,είναι δύσκολο αλλά δυστηχως στην κοινωνια που μεγαλώνουν τα παιδάκια μας είναι πολύ σκληρή γι αυτό πρέπει εμείς να τα εξοπλισουμε όσο το δυνατόν καλύτερα!


ntinti μου εγώ πέρσι το Πάσχα δεν άντεξα άλλο.. Στο τμήμα με πήγαν αλήθεια.. Και στη μικρή είπα όποιος σε αγγίζει μοιράζεις σφαλιάρες..Εκεί έφτασα.. Δεν το κάνει, είναι πολύ σοβαρή και μαζεμένη αλλά μετά ξεσπάει στον εαυτό της..
Εγώ έχω φάει πολύ bullying μικρή.. Μου χτυπαγαν συνέχεια το "αα ξέχασα, εσύ δεν έχεις μαμά".. Αλλά ένα χρόνο έγινε αυτό. Μετά ξύπνησα, μαυρισα έναν και με άφησαν ήσυχη όλοι.. Αλλά εγώ δεν είχα το θέμα που έχει η μικρή.. Αυτή δεν αντέχει τέτοια ένταση.

----------


## ntinti

Λυπάμαι που το λέω και δεν είμαι αυτή της άποψης αλλά μερικοί δεν καταλαβαίνουν αλλιώς εκτός αν πέσει καμία σφαλιάρα......
Είναι ευαισθητουλα μωρέ και εκεί ποντάρουν κάποια και την πειράζουν ακόμα περισσότερο....
Έτσι ήταν η κόρη μου ,ντροπαλή ευαίσθητη χαμηλών τόνων ακόμα και τώρα που είναι 17 .....Όσο ήταν στο Δημοτικό και αρχή στο Γυμνάσιο δυνοπαθουσαμε κάθε μέρα και εγώ και ο πατέρας της....
Κάθε μέρα μηλουσαμε γιατί την πείραξε ο ένας γιατί την πειραξε ο άλλος ,εκείνη δεν μιλούσε και ερχόταν σπίτι μέσα σε κλάματα και ξεσπούσε .....
Κάποια στιγμή εκεί γύρω στη Δευτέρα Γυμνασίου σαν να αρχισε να αντιδρά ,σαν να αρχισε όλα αυτά που τις λέγαμε τόσα χρόνια Ν τα κάνει πράξεις και ας εδειχνε ότι όταν της τα λέγαμε εκείνη μπορεί να μην μας πρόσεχε....
Μάλλον εμείς μηλουσαμε και μπορεί να έδειχνε αδιάφορη αλλά αυτά καταγραφόταν και κάποια στιγμή άρχιζε να τα εφαρμόζει......
Συνεχίζει να είναι ακομα και σήμερα ευαίσθητη και πολύ συνεσταλμενη αλλά εκεί που δεν περνάει καλά απλά φεύγει και δεν τους δίνει σημασία.....
Οι καθηγητές της πλέον την χαρακτηρίζουν ήρεμη δύναμη δυο λέξεις που εμένα σαν μαμά της με κάνουν να νοιώθω πολύ καλά έως τώρα......

Να την μηλας συνέχεια Άντα μου να την μηλας και ας σου δείχνει ότι εκνευρίζεται ότι δεν σε ακούει ,πίστεψε με όλα τα ακούν και τα καταγράφουν και πιστεύω πως έρχονται οι στιγμές στην ζωή τους που θα ταεφαρμοσουν αυτά που τους έχουμε πει......

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Λυπάμαι που το λέω και δεν είμαι αυτή της άποψης αλλά μερικοί δεν καταλαβαίνουν αλλιώς εκτός αν πέσει καμία σφαλιάρα......
> Είναι ευαισθητουλα μωρέ και εκεί ποντάρουν κάποια και την πειράζουν ακόμα περισσότερο....
> Έτσι ήταν η κόρη μου ,ντροπαλή ευαίσθητη χαμηλών τόνων ακόμα και τώρα που είναι 17 .....Όσο ήταν στο Δημοτικό και αρχή στο Γυμνάσιο δυνοπαθουσαμε κάθε μέρα και εγώ και ο πατέρας της....
> Κάθε μέρα μηλουσαμε γιατί την πείραξε ο ένας γιατί την πειραξε ο άλλος ,εκείνη δεν μιλούσε και ερχόταν σπίτι μέσα σε κλάματα και ξεσπούσε .....
> Κάποια στιγμή εκεί γύρω στη Δευτέρα Γυμνασίου σαν να αρχισε να αντιδρά ,σαν να αρχισε όλα αυτά που τις λέγαμε τόσα χρόνια Ν τα κάνει πράξεις και ας εδειχνε ότι όταν της τα λέγαμε εκείνη μπορεί να μην μας πρόσεχε....
> Μάλλον εμείς μηλουσαμε και μπορεί να έδειχνε αδιάφορη αλλά αυτά καταγραφόταν και κάποια στιγμή άρχιζε να τα εφαρμόζει......
> Συνεχίζει να είναι ακομα και σήμερα ευαίσθητη και πολύ συνεσταλμενη αλλά εκεί που δεν περνάει καλά απλά φεύγει και δεν τους δίνει σημασία.....
> Οι καθηγητές της πλέον την χαρακτηρίζουν ήρεμη δύναμη δυο λέξεις που εμένα σαν μαμά της με κάνουν να νοιώθω πολύ καλά έως τώρα......
> 
> Να την μηλας συνέχεια Άντα μου να την μηλας και ας σου δείχνει ότι εκνευρίζεται ότι δεν σε ακούει ,πίστεψε με όλα τα ακούν και τα καταγράφουν και πιστεύω πως έρχονται οι στιγμές στην ζωή τους που θα ταεφαρμοσουν αυτά που τους έχουμε πει......


Κάθε μέρα μιλάω.. Αλλά και εμένα τα νεύρα μου πόσο να αντέξουν.. Είναι ότι χειρότερο να δω να την αγγίζει κάποιος. Δεν βλέπω πια μπροστά μου μετά.. 
4 μήνες μείναν βέβαια.. Του χρόνου θα έχει παράλληλη στήριξη.. Τώρα μας έκαναν την τιμή να την εγκρίνουν.. Και βέβαια μιλάμε για τον Σεπτέμβριο γιατί τώρα είναι μέση χρονιάς..

----------


## ntinti

> Κάθε μέρα μιλάω.. Αλλά και εμένα τα νεύρα μου πόσο να αντέξουν.. Είναι ότι χειρότερο να δω να την αγγίζει κάποιος. Δεν βλέπω πια μπροστά μου μετά.. 
> 4 μήνες μείναν βέβαια.. Του χρόνου θα έχει παράλληλη στήριξη.. Τώρα μας έκαναν την τιμή να την εγκρίνουν.. Και βέβαια μιλάμε για τον Σεπτέμβριο γιατί τώρα είναι μέση χρονιάς..


Αργουν πολυ δυστηχως ολα αυτα που κανονικα έπρεπε πριν ξεκινήσει η σχολική Χρόνια να είναι ετοιμα όλα αυτά .....
Υπομονή και επιμονή ,ξερω δεν είναι εύκολο κάποιες στιγμές της έβαζα τις φωνές ,την μαλωνα ξεφευγα και εγώ σπαγαν τα νεύρα μου ,ήθελα να πάω και να πιάσω τα παιδιά που την πείραξαν αλλά δεν το έκανα ,μόνο μια φορά που την εβαλε ενας στην γωνια και την είπε ότι αν το πεις στη μαμά σου θα σε χτυπήσω ......
Εκεί δεν άντεξα γιατί ήταν και παιδί της έκτης δεν ήταν κάνα πρωτακι πήγα το έπιασα ομορφα και ωραία έξω από το σχολείο του είπα πολύ ευγενικά (μονο στα λογια ευγενικα το βλεμμα μου τον ισοπεδωσε ξερεις) να βρει άλλο παιχνιδάκι να κάνει τα νταιλικια του και εκεί σταμάτησε το θέμα .....
Δεν ανακάτεψε ούτε σχολεία ούτε δασκάλους ούτε γονείς....απλά και όμορφα και ας ερχόταν καμία μαμά μετά να μου ζητήσεις τα ρέστα.....

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Αργουν πολυ δυστηχως ολα αυτα που κανονικα έπρεπε πριν ξεκινήσει η σχολική Χρόνια να είναι ετοιμα όλα αυτά .....
> Υπομονή και επιμονή ,ξερω δεν είναι εύκολο κάποιες στιγμές της έβαζα τις φωνές ,την μαλωνα ξεφευγα και εγώ σπαγαν τα νεύρα μου ,ήθελα να πάω και να πιάσω τα παιδιά που την πείραξαν αλλά δεν το έκανα ,μόνο μια φορά που την εβαλε ενας στην γωνια και την είπε ότι αν το πεις στη μαμά σου θα σε χτυπήσω ......
> Εκεί δεν άντεξα γιατί ήταν και παιδί της έκτης δεν ήταν κάνα πρωτακι πήγα το έπιασα ομορφα και ωραία έξω από το σχολείο του είπα πολύ ευγενικά (μονο στα λογια ευγενικα το βλεμμα μου τον ισοπεδωσε ξερεις) να βρει άλλο παιχνιδάκι να κάνει τα νταιλικια του και εκεί σταμάτησε το θέμα .....
> Δεν ανακάτεψε ούτε σχολεία ούτε δασκάλους ούτε γονείς....απλά και όμορφα και ας ερχόταν καμία μαμά μετά να μου ζητήσεις τα ρέστα.....


ntinti μου σε καταλαβαίνω.. Αλλά η μικρή μου έχει αυτισμό.. Και εγώ σε κάποια πράγματα έχανα την υπομονή μου. Το συζήτησα με τους γιατρούς της και μόνο ο παιδιατρος με βοήθησε πολύ.. Μου έδειξε ένα βίντεο.. Είδα ακριβώς το πως βλέπει εκείνη τον κόσμο.. Τρομακτικό.. Εκεί κατάλαβα ότι τις περισσότερες φορές ήταν άδικο που νευριαζα μαζί της... Οπότε δεν ωφελεί πολύ ότι και να της πω...

----------


## ntinti

> ntinti μου σε καταλαβαίνω.. Αλλά η μικρή μου έχει αυτισμό.. Και εγώ σε κάποια πράγματα έχανα την υπομονή μου. Το συζήτησα με τους γιατρούς της και μόνο ο παιδιατρος με βοήθησε πολύ.. Μου έδειξε ένα βίντεο.. Είδα ακριβώς το πως βλέπει εκείνη τον κόσμο.. Τρομακτικό.. Εκεί κατάλαβα ότι τις περισσότερες φορές ήταν άδικο που νευριαζα μαζί της... Οπότε δεν ωφελεί πολύ ότι και να της πω...


Διαφορετική περίπτωση όντως .......
Έχετε πολύ και συνεχεί δουλειά .......
Τρως μεγάλα ζορια ρε συ Άντα μου ,πολύ πίεση από πολλές πλευρές και όμως αντέχεις ικανοποιητικά μπράβο σου κρύβεις δύναμη μέσα σου !!!!!

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Διαφορετική περίπτωση όντως .......
> Έχετε πολύ και συνεχεί δουλειά .......
> Τρως μεγάλα ζορια ρε συ Άντα μου ,πολύ πίεση από πολλές πλευρές και όμως αντέχεις ικανοποιητικά μπράβο σου κρύβεις δύναμη μέσα σου !!!!!


Από ότι πέρασα στην παιδική ηλικία.. Αυτά που περνάω τώρα δεν είναι τίποτα.. 
Για την μικρή ναι, είμαι συνέχεια στην πρίζα.. Ακόμα και μια καρέκλα που δεν την έχω βάλει "ίσια" μπορεί να της καταστρέφει τη μέρα..

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Διαφορετική περίπτωση όντως .......
> Έχετε πολύ και συνεχεί δουλειά .......
> Τρως μεγάλα ζορια ρε συ Άντα μου ,πολύ πίεση από πολλές πλευρές και όμως αντέχεις ικανοποιητικά μπράβο σου κρύβεις δύναμη μέσα σου !!!!!


Δες.. 

https://www.protagon.gr/video/o-kosm...stikou-paidiou

----------


## ntinti

Απίστευτο.....

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Απίστευτο.....


Και συγκεκριμένα με τον θόρυβο του καφέ και με το λυμένο παπούτσι μας συμβαίνει συχνά γιατί όπου και να πάμε αυτά υπάρχουν.. Για τον συναγερμό τι να σου πω.. Είμαι φρουρός παντού..

----------


## Κύκνος

> Γενικά καλά Κυκνε μου.. Σήκω να πας καμία βόλτα.. Βέβαια δεν ξέρω τι καιρό έχετε εκεί..


Έχει πολύ καλό καιρό εδώ, ήλιο και ζέστη... Εκεί;
Είχα πάει στο σούπερ μάρκετ για ψώνια και τις επόμενες μέρες θα πάω σινεμά... Μου αρέσει να ψωνίζω...

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Έχει πολύ καλό καιρό εδώ, ήλιο και ζέστη... Εκεί;
> Είχα πάει στο σούπερ μάρκετ για ψώνια και τις επόμενες μέρες θα πάω σινεμά... Μου αρέσει να ψωνίζω...


Και εδώ ήλιο έχει 
Αα μη μιλάς για ψώνια.. Η αρρώστια των γυναικών  :Smile:  και εμένα μου αρέσει πολύ..

----------


## Κύκνος

> Όπως και εσύ κάποιες στιγμές κυκνε μου μελαγχολία ,αναστάτωση ,ψυχοπλακωμα αλλά και στιγμές που χαλαρώνουμε προσπαθούμε να ξεχνιόμαστε ,όλα μέσα στο πρόγραμμα είναι αρκεί τα άσχημα συναισθήματα να μην τα δίνουν σημασία και Να περνάνε σαν τον αέρα.....


Όντως υπάρχουν και καλές στιγμές (ας πούμε τώρα νιώθω λίγο καλύτερα) αλλά δεν μπορώ να μην δίνω σημασία στα άσχημα συναισθήματα όταν τα νιώθω γιατί με βασανίζουν...

----------


## george1520

> Και εδώ ήλιο έχει 
> Αα μη μιλάς για ψώνια.. Η αρρώστια των γυναικών  και εμένα μου αρέσει πολύ..


Η αρρώστια των γυναικών είναι να κάνουν ψώνια στο σούπερ μάρκετ; ενδιαφέρον. Την επόμενη φορά που θα την πέσω σε κάποια θα της μιλήσω για τα μαρούλια

----------


## Κύκνος

> Και εδώ ήλιο έχει 
> Αα μη μιλάς για ψώνια.. Η αρρώστια των γυναικών  και εμένα μου αρέσει πολύ..


Ακόμα και στο σούπερ μάρκετ σου αρέσει; Ρωτάω γιατί για μένα το τέλειο είναι να ψωνίζω ρούχα κυρίως αλλά και στο σούπερ μάρκετ καλά είναι...

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Η αρρώστια των γυναικών είναι να κάνουν ψώνια στο σούπερ μάρκετ; ενδιαφέρον. Την επόμενη φορά που θα την πέσω σε κάποια θα της μιλήσω για τα μαρούλια


Χαχαχα ψώνια γενικά εννοώ. Όχι μόνο στο σούπερ μάρκετ.. 
Εσύ δεν ξέρεις να μιλάς για μαρούλια.. Είσαι μικρός  :Smile:  γι αυτά μιλάμε μόνο εμείς οι γριές  :Big Grin:

----------


## ntinti

> Όντως υπάρχουν και καλές στιγμές (ας πούμε τώρα νιώθω λίγο καλύτερα) αλλά δεν μπορώ να μην δίνω σημασία στα άσχημα συναισθήματα όταν τα νιώθω γιατί με βασανίζουν...


Σε βασανίζουν γιατί ασχολησαι πολυ με αυτα και έτσι παρατεινεις την παραμονή τους ....προσπάθησε όσο είναι δυνατόν να μην τα δίνεις τόσο σημασία ,να σηκώνεσαι κατευθείαν και Ν κανεις πράγματα που θα απασχολούν το μυαλό σου.

----------


## ntinti

Ωραία που είναι τα ψώνια αλλά δεν μπορώ την πολυκοσμία με αποσυντονιζει....

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Ακόμα και στο σούπερ μάρκετ σου αρέσει; Ρωτάω γιατί για μένα το τέλειο είναι να ψωνίζω ρούχα κυρίως αλλά και στο σούπερ μάρκετ καλά είναι...


Ρούχα εννοούσα και εγώ αλλά ο Γιώργος σαν πολύ νέος που είναι με παρεξήγησε  :Smile:

----------


## george1520

Σε παρακολουθώ ώρα.. Σε φαντάζομαι να διαλέγεις μήλα, μαρούλια, μαλακτικα ρούχων, υγρά των πιάτων και δεν μπορώ να ηρεμήσω.. Τι κάνεις το βράδυ? Θες να πάμε για αγορές μέχρι το πρωί στο καλύτερο σούπερ μάρκετ της περιοχής?

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Σε παρακολουθώ ώρα.. Σε φαντάζομαι να διαλέγεις μήλα, μαρούλια, μαλακτικα ρούχων, υγρά των πιάτων και δεν μπορώ να ηρεμήσω.. Τι κάνεις το βράδυ? Θες να πάμε για αγορές μέχρι το πρωί στο καλύτερο σούπερ μάρκετ της περιοχής?


Χαχαχα χαχαχα δεν μπορώ παιδί μου.. Έχω ραντεβού με έναν από το γηροκομείο.. Περνούσα απ 'έξω, μου την έπεσε (τέτοια θεα που είμαι)... Ε και είπα να βγω μαζί του απόψε.. Είχε σεξι μπαστούνι και μου άρεσε...

----------


## george1520

> Χαχαχα χαχαχα δεν μπορώ παιδί μου.. Έχω ραντεβού με έναν από το γηροκομείο.. Περνούσα απ 'έξω, μου την έπεσε (τέτοια θεα που είμαι)... Ε και είπα να βγω μαζί του απόψε.. Είχε σεξι μπαστούνι και μου άρεσε...


Δώσε μου τις ευχές σου.. Γιαγιάκα

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Δώσε μου τις ευχές σου.. Γιαγιάκα


Χαχαχα χαχαχα την ευχή μου να έχεις παιδί μου. Να βρεις μια καλή κοπελίτσα, να νικοκυρευτεις... Οχι καμιά περίεργη, μια καλή, για σπίτι.. 

Το χω ε;;; χαχαχα

----------


## Κύκνος

> Ρούχα εννοούσα και εγώ αλλά ο Γιώργος σαν πολύ νέος που είναι με παρεξήγησε


Τώρα μάλιστα!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Κύκνος

> Σε βασανίζουν γιατί ασχολησαι πολυ με αυτα και έτσι παρατεινεις την παραμονή τους ....προσπάθησε όσο είναι δυνατόν να μην τα δίνεις τόσο σημασία ,να σηκώνεσαι κατευθείαν και Ν κανεις πράγματα που θα απασχολούν το μυαλό σου.


Προσπαθώ ήδη, μην νομίζεις... Αλλά όχι πάντα με επιτυχία... Μερικές φορές όταν είμαι αναστατωμένη χρειάζομαι ηρεμιστικό για να νιώσω καλύτερα...

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Τώρα μάλιστα!


Χαχαχα εκείιιι φαγώθηκε να μας πάει για απόσυρση.. Αλλά και εμείς εκεί.. Να κυκλοφορούμε με θεϊκό ύφος..

----------


## ntinti

Αντα είδες έχεις και τα τυχερά σου ,καλά λένε η γριά κότα έχει το ζουμί,τσιμπισε αμέσως το τεκνό χαχα!

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Αντα είδες έχεις και τα τυχερά σου ,καλά λένε η γριά κότα έχει το ζουμί,τσιμπισε αμέσως το τεκνό χαχα!


Χαχαχα ntinti μου εμένα όλο μου την πέφτουν.. Αλλά αυτός μου έκανε κλικ.. Είχε και κατασπρη μασέλα.. Πως να μην ερωτευτώ  :Smile:

----------


## ntinti

> Προσπαθώ ήδη, μην νομίζεις... Αλλά όχι πάντα με επιτυχία... Μερικές φορές όταν είμαι αναστατωμένη χρειάζομαι ηρεμιστικό για να νιώσω καλύτερα...


Εντάξει θα έχουμε και τις δύσκολες στιγμές μας και ότι χρειάζεσαι να το πέρνεις ,αυτό εσυ το κανονίζεις απλά μην το παρά κανείς οταν μπορεις να ξεπερνας χωρις ηρεμιστικό να μην το πέρνεις. ......
Μια αγκαλιά, σήμερα είναι η μέρα αγκαλιάς από εμένα σε όποιον την έχει ανάγκη!

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Εντάξει θα έχουμε και τις δύσκολες στιγμές μας και ότι χρειάζεσαι να το πέρνεις ,αυτό εσυ το κανονίζεις απλά μην το παρά κανείς οταν μπορεις να ξεπερνας χωρις ηρεμιστικό να μην το πέρνεις. ......
> Μια αγκαλιά, σήμερα είναι η μέρα αγκαλιάς από εμένα σε όποιον την έχει ανάγκη!


Σήμερα είναι; Εγώ θελωωω

----------


## ntinti

> Χαχαχα ntinti μου εμένα όλο μου την πέφτουν.. Αλλά αυτός μου έκανε κλικ.. Είχε και κατασπρη μασέλα.. Πως να μην ερωτευτώ


Μια χαρά καθετήρα να μην έχει μόνο και όλα τ άλλα παλευονται χαχα!
Θα σου πρότεινα να κάνεις και ένα ραντεβουδακι και με τον ΓΙώργο ,σαν τεκνό που είναι θα ξανανοιωσεις !!!!!!

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Μια χαρά καθετήρα να μην έχει μόνο και όλα τ άλλα παλευονται χαχα!
> Θα σου πρότεινα να κάνεις και ένα ραντεβουδακι και με τον ΓΙώργο ,σαν τεκνό που είναι θα ξανανοιωσεις !!!!!!


Χαχαχα άπαπα δεν πάω με μικρότερους.. 
Το κόλλημα μου πάντα ήταν οι μεγαλύτεροι..  :Smile:

----------


## ntinti

> Σήμερα είναι; Εγώ θελωωω


Όσες θες!!! τεράστιες και ζεστές μέσα από την καρδιά μου !!!!

----------


## Κύκνος

> Εντάξει θα έχουμε και τις δύσκολες στιγμές μας και ότι χρειάζεσαι να το πέρνεις ,αυτό εσυ το κανονίζεις απλά μην το παρά κανείς οταν μπορεις να ξεπερνας χωρις ηρεμιστικό να μην το πέρνεις. ......
> Μια αγκαλιά, σήμερα είναι η μέρα αγκαλιάς από εμένα σε όποιον την έχει ανάγκη!


Σ' ευχαριστώ! ♥ Δεν υπάρχει τίποτα καλύτερο από μιαν αγκαλιά!

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Όσες θες!!! τεράστιες και ζεστές μέσα από την καρδιά μου !!!!


Σε ευχαριστώ  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Macgyver

> Προσπαθώ ήδη, μην νομίζεις... Αλλά όχι πάντα με επιτυχία... Μερικές φορές όταν είμαι αναστατωμένη χρειάζομαι ηρεμιστικό για να νιώσω καλύτερα...


Αγαπητη Κυκνε , μηπως εχεις εθιστει στα ηρεμιστικα ? η τα παιρνεις ' πυροσβεστικα ' ? κρινω εξ ιδιων , που αν και παιρνω μονο 2 ζαναξ/μερα ( ταχω μειωσει πολυ ) , αν δεν παρω για 12 ωρες , με πιανει αγχος .......λογω στερησης των ζαναξ .....

----------


## Vox

> Σε λίγο θα μου πεις δες τα στρουμφακια


Τα Στρουμφάκια είναι πολύ καλύτερα να τα διαβάζεις στο αρχικό εικονογραφημένο, όπως και άλλες δημιουργίες του ίδιου καλλιτέχνη που ανακάλυψα πρόσφατα.

----------


## Vox

> Την Μάγια την μέλισσα δεν μου είπατε.


Πάντα μου άρεσε περισσότερο το Μπόλεκ και Λόλεκ:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Vox

Αλλά μια και θυμηθήκαμε τα παλιά, πάρε κι ένα Ροζ Πάνθηρα:  :Big Grin: 




Πολύ διασκεδαστικό, ίσως το πιο αστείο επεισόδιο.

----------


## george1520

Ροζ πάνθηρα, ο mr bean σε κινούμενα σχέδια.. Εμμμ flintstones..
Λουκυ Λουκ. 
Φανερωνω την ηλικία μου τώρα.. Τς τς

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Διαφορετική περίπτωση όντως .......
> Έχετε πολύ και συνεχεί δουλειά .......
> Τρως μεγάλα ζορια ρε συ Άντα μου ,πολύ πίεση από πολλές πλευρές και όμως αντέχεις ικανοποιητικά μπράβο σου κρύβεις δύναμη μέσα σου !!!!!


Συμφωνω με την ντιντι μου...παιδια εγω δεν ειμαι καλα σημερα.Ηρθε η περιοδος με πονοκεφαλο ειμαι ολη μερα...ουφ...παω για τριτο ντεπον

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Συμφωνω με την ντιντι μου...παιδια εγω δεν ειμαι καλα σημερα.Ηρθε η περιοδος με πονοκεφαλο ειμαι ολη μερα...ουφ...παω για τριτο ντεπον


Μη παίρνεις τόσα ντεπον με περίοδο κορηηη

----------


## Κύκνος

> Αγαπητη Κυκνε , μηπως εχεις εθιστει στα ηρεμιστικα ? η τα παιρνεις ' πυροσβεστικα ' ? κρινω εξ ιδιων , που αν και παιρνω μονο 2 ζαναξ/μερα ( ταχω μειωσει πολυ ) , αν δεν παρω για 12 ωρες , με πιανει αγχος .......λογω στερησης των ζαναξ .....


Δεν ξέρω... Ίσως... Τα παίρνω όταν νιώθω πολύ άγχος όχι καθημερινά αλλά αρκετά συχνά θα έλεγα...

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Μη παίρνεις τόσα ντεπον με περίοδο κορηηη


Αστα ημουν χαλια.Παντα ετσι ειμαι την πρωτη μερα και ειμαι κ πολυ κρυωμενη τελευταια.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

το σιγουρο ειναι οτι μετα απο οσα συνεβησαν με διατηρισα ανεπαφο απο θαυμα και κανενας* δε γνωριζει* γιατι το λεω αυτο και δεν ειμαι απο τους ανθρωπους που ψαρωνουν και κανουν πισω μονο οταν θελω εγω χαλαρωνω εδω και καιρο μεσα απ το φορουμ τους εστελνα δεκαδες προειδοποιησεις για το τι θα συμβει και αυτοι το ιδιο τους εκανε προσπαθησαν ως τωρα χιλιαδες φορες να με τρομοκρατησουν ενω τους ειχα κανει σαφες οτι δεν ειμαι απ τους ανθρωπους που τρομοκρατουνται επειδη μια μερα οντος ψαρωσα και νομιζαν οτι απ αυτο ανακαλυψαν την αμερικη δε λεω μια φορα μπορει να πεσω εξω αλλα δευτερη δε θα υπαρξει συνεχισαν κατεπαναληψη να προσπαθουν να με ψαρωσουν νομιζοντας οτι βρηκαν επιτελους το κολπο ομως απ οτι φενετε το μονο που καταφεραν ειναι να χρειαστουν νευρολογο ας θυμιθουν ποσες φορες τους το ειχα πει

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Αστα ημουν χαλια.Παντα ετσι ειμαι την πρωτη μερα και ειμαι κ πολυ κρυωμενη τελευταια.


Σε καταλαβαίνω  :Smile:

----------


## ntinti

Εφυγε ο πονοκέφαλος από εσενα και ήρθε σε εμένα σήμερα .....ξεκίνησα εγώ με ντεπον άντε να δούμε .....

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Εφυγε ο πονοκέφαλος από εσενα και ήρθε σε εμένα σήμερα .....ξεκίνησα εγώ με ντεπον άντε να δούμε .....


Ααα κορεεες τι πάθατε;

----------


## ntinti

> Ααα κορεεες τι πάθατε;


Συμπαράσταση η μια στην άλλη ,δεν είπαμε μοιραζόμαστε τα πάντα εδώ μέσα χαχα!

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Συμπαράσταση η μια στην άλλη ,δεν είπαμε μοιραζόμαστε τα πάντα εδώ μέσα χαχα!


Ναι ε; Εγώ πήγα για ψώνια.. Και όχι στο σούπερ μάρκετ  :Smile:

----------


## ntinti

> Ναι ε; Εγώ πήγα για ψώνια.. Και όχι στο σούπερ μάρκετ


Για πες τι καλό πήρες ?

----------


## Vox

> Συμφωνω με την ντιντι μου...παιδια εγω δεν ειμαι καλα σημερα.Ηρθε η περιοδος με πονοκεφαλο ειμαι ολη μερα...ουφ...παω για τριτο ντεπον


Εκδηλώνεται μόνο με πονοκέφαλο ή έχεις και άλλα συμπτώματα;

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Για πες τι καλό πήρες ?


Για ρούχα πήγα.. Και πιο πολύ για τα παιδιά ως γνωστόν  :Smile:

----------


## ntinti

> Για ρούχα πήγα.. Και πιο πολύ για τα παιδιά ως γνωστόν


Μεγια καλοφόρετα!!!!!

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Μεγια καλοφόρετα!!!!!


Ευχαριστώ ntinti μου  :Smile:

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Συμπαράσταση η μια στην άλλη ,δεν είπαμε μοιραζόμαστε τα πάντα εδώ μέσα χαχα!


Χαχαχα...ετσι!

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Εκδηλώνεται μόνο με πονοκέφαλο ή έχεις και άλλα συμπτώματα;


Αστααα...ειδικα πρωτες δυο μερες αν δεν φαω κρεας μπορει να λιποθυμισω.γενικα πεφτει το συστημα οταν αδιαθετω...γτ;;να ανησυχησω;;

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Αστααα...ειδικα πρωτες δυο μερες αν δεν φαω κρεας μπορει να λιποθυμισω.γενικα πεφτει το συστημα οταν αδιαθετω...γτ;;να ανησυχησω;;


Αν δεν φας κρέας; τι αιματοκρίτη έχεις κόρη;;

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Αν δεν φας κρέας; τι αιματοκρίτη έχεις κόρη;;


Ελα μου ντε...ειχα κανει εξετασεις προσφατα κ τα βρηκαν ολα οκ αλλα εγω οταν ερχεται περιοδος παθαινω διαφορα.Σκιζονται τα χειλη μου,εχω συγκρυα,ζαλιζομαι,εχω πονοκεφαλους.Γενικα πεφτει ολο το συστημα.

----------


## Vox

> Αστααα...ειδικα πρωτες δυο μερες αν δεν φαω κρεας μπορει να λιποθυμισω.γενικα πεφτει το συστημα οταν αδιαθετω...


Αυτό είναι μια ένδειξη ότι ο οργανισμός σου αποδυναμώνεται μ' αυτή τη δοκιμασία. Αντί για κρέας μπορείς να παίρνεις ένα διατροφικό συμπλήρωμα με σίδηρο και μερικές βιταμίνες B που υποβοηθούν την παραγωγή ερυθρών αιμοσφαιρίων και ενέργειας, λίγες μέρες πριν ξεκινήσει η αδιαθεσία και κατά τη διάρκεια.




> γτ;;να ανησυχησω;;


Όχι, απλά σκέφτομαι. Δεν έχεις δηλαδή ισχυρούς πόνους στην κοιλιακή χώρα, που μπορεί ακόμα και να σε ρίξουν στο κρεβάτι. Ή ακανόνιστο κύκλο.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Ελα μου ντε...ειχα κανει εξετασεις προσφατα κ τα βρηκαν ολα οκ αλλα εγω οταν ερχεται περιοδος παθαινω διαφορα.Σκιζονται τα χειλη μου,εχω συγκρυα,ζαλιζομαι,εχω πονοκεφαλους.Γενικα πεφτει ολο το συστημα.


Να πας στον γυναικολόγο σου και να του πεις να σου δώσει μια βιταμίνη.. Εξήγησε του τα συμπτώματα, δείτε το ιστορικό σου και ξέρει αυτός...

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Αυτό είναι μια ένδειξη ότι ο οργανισμός σου αποδυναμώνεται μ' αυτή τη δοκιμασία. Αντί για κρέας μπορείς να παίρνεις ένα διατροφικό συμπλήρωμα με σίδηρο και μερικές βιταμίνες B που υποβοηθούν την παραγωγή ερυθρών αιμοσφαιρίων και ενέργειας, λίγες μέρες πριν ξεκινήσει η αδιαθεσία και κατά τη διάρκεια.
> 
> 
> Όχι, απλά σκέφτομαι. Δεν έχεις δηλαδή ισχυρούς πόνους στην κοιλιακή χώρα, που μπορεί ακόμα και να σε ρίξουν στο κρεβάτι. Ή ακανόνιστο κύκλο.


Παιρνω βιταμινη β αλλα μαλλον δικιο εχεις προφανως χρειαζομαι σιδηρο.Απο οταν ειχα ξεκινησει πολυ εντονη γυμναστικη οι κοιλιακοι πονοι σταματησαν τελειως...εδω και πολλα χρονια...και καθολου πονο δε νιωθω μην σου πω,μονο φουσκωμα...ΑΛΛΑ εχω αλλα συμπτωματα οπως πολυ κλαμα,πολλα νευρα κτλπ...με το μαγνησιο και την β ομως εχουν μειωθει πολυ αυτα τα συμπτωματα.Εχω ομως ολα τα υπολοιπα που ανεφερα.

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Να πας στον γυναικολόγο σου και να του πεις να σου δώσει μια βιταμίνη.. Εξήγησε του τα συμπτώματα, δείτε το ιστορικό σου και ξέρει αυτός...


Ζε σελωωω  :Frown: (( Θα παρω φερογκλομπιν  :Smile:

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

Αα ξεχασα...ο κυκλος μου ειναι κανονικος...στανταρακι 28 μερες,σπανια συν πλην δυο.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Ζε σελωωω (( Θα παρω φερογκλομπιν


Θέλεις θέλεις αλλά δεν το ξέρεις  :Smile:

----------


## Vox

> Παιρνω βιταμινη β αλλα μαλλον δικιο εχεις προφανως χρειαζομαι σιδηρο.
> ...
> ΑΛΛΑ εχω αλλα συμπτωματα οπως πολυ κλαμα,πολλα νευρα κτλπ...με το μαγνησιο και την β ομως εχουν μειωθει πολυ αυτα τα συμπτωματα.Εχω ομως ολα τα υπολοιπα που ανεφερα.


Η γενική αδυναμία, οι πονοκέφαλοι και το εύθραυστο δέρμα είναι από τα χαρακτηριστικά συμπτώματα έλλειψης σιδήρου. Βέβαια λες ότι οι εξετάσεις σου είναι εντάξει, οπότε υποθέτω ότι είναι κάτι παροδικό λόγω της «γενικής επιστράτευσης» στον οργανισμό σου. Δεν έχεις τίποτα να χάσεις (εκτός από λίγα ευρώ) αν δοκιμάσεις ένα συμπλήρωμα σιδήρου ενισχυμένο με 3-4 βιταμίνες Β (π.χ. B2, B6, B9 και Β12).




> Απο οταν ειχα ξεκινησει πολυ εντονη γυμναστικη οι κοιλιακοι πονοι σταματησαν τελειως...εδω και πολλα χρονια...και καθολου πονο δε νιωθω μην σου πω,μονο φουσκωμα
> ...
> Αα ξεχασα...ο κυκλος μου ειναι κανονικος...στανταρακι 28 μερες,σπανια συν πλην δυο.


Πολύ ωραία. Έτσι δε χρειάζεται να βγουν τα μεγάλα όπλα.  :Cool:

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Θέλεις θέλεις αλλά δεν το ξέρεις


Οοοχι...  :Frown:  Αλλα θα παω σε λιγες μερες να τσεκαρω και τον θυροειδη μου.Παντως σοβαρα τωρα.Ενα διαστημα που επαιρνα φερογκλοπιν δεν ειχα τετοια συμπτωματα.Κρεας τρωω περιπου μια φορα στις δεκα μερες.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Οοοχι...  Αλλα θα παω σε λιγες μερες να τσεκαρω και τον θυροειδη μου.Παντως σοβαρα τωρα.Ενα διαστημα που επαιρνα φερογκλοπιν δεν ειχα τετοια συμπτωματα.Κρεας τρωω περιπου μια φορα στις δεκα μερες.


Εγώ καθόλου κρέας.. Δεν νομίζω να είναι μόνο αυτό..

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Η γενική αδυναμία, οι πονοκέφαλοι και το εύθραυστο δέρμα είναι από τα χαρακτηριστικά συμπτώματα έλλειψης σιδήρου. Βέβαια λες ότι οι εξετάσεις σου είναι εντάξει, οπότε υποθέτω ότι είναι κάτι παροδικό λόγω της «γενικής επιστράτευσης» στον οργανισμό σου. Δεν έχεις τίποτα να χάσεις (εκτός από λίγα ευρώ) αν δοκιμάσεις ένα συμπλήρωμα σιδήρου ενισχυμένο με 3-4 βιταμίνες Β (π.χ. B2, B6, B9 και Β12).
> 
> 
> Πολύ ωραία. Έτσι δε χρειάζεται να βγουν τα μεγάλα όπλα.


Μα κι εγω αυτο σκεφτηκα οταν εκανα τις εξετασεις.Κατι δεν πηγαινε καλα με τις εξετασεις ομως ρε παιδια.Εξηγουμαι...ειχα ξεχασει να παρω το χαπι του θυροειδη ενα μηνα και υπεθεσα κι εγω οτι θα μου πει οτι ξερυθμιστηκε.Εκανα τα παντα απο εξετασεις κ το μονο που μου βρηκε ηταν ελλειψη βιταμινης d. Θα πειτε πως ξεχνας μαρη ενα μηνα το χαπι;;ολο ελεγα θα παω φαρμακειο κι ολο το ξεχνουσα.Ναι ειμαι μουλαρα αλλα πως στο καλο αυτος τον βρηκε ρυθμισμενο ενω εγω ειχα ενα μηνα να παρω το χαπι;υποθυρειδισμο εχω.

----------


## ntinti

Έτσι και εγώ γιατί δεν τα έχω καλά με το κρέας ,αλλά παίρνω σίδηρο με φιλικό οξύ μαζί γιατί μπορεί ο αιματοκρίτης να ήταν 40 αλλά η φεριτινη μου στο 10 ......
Όπως επίσης βοηθάει το πετιμέζι ....έχω ένα δίμηνο που τα παίρνω και τώρα άρχισα να συνερχομαι και να μην κουράζομαι και στο περπάτημα .

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Έτσι και εγώ γιατί δεν τα έχω καλά με το κρέας ,αλλά παίρνω σίδηρο με φιλικό οξύ μαζί γιατί μπορεί ο αιματοκρίτης να ήταν 40 αλλά η φεριτινη μου στο 10 ......
> Όπως επίσης βοηθάει το πετιμέζι ....έχω ένα δίμηνο που τα παίρνω και τώρα άρχισα να συνερχομαι και να μην κουράζομαι και στο περπάτημα .


Εμενα υποτιθεται μου εκανε αναλυτικες εξετασεις.Αιματοκριτη,φερι τινη,θυροειδη,τα παντα ολα...

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

Vox μιλααα φοβηθηκα λιγο...να ξαναπαω για εξετασεις αλλου ρε παιδια;;πως γινεται αυτο;;ειχα ενα μηνα να παρω θυροξινη κι ο γιατρος τον βρηκε οκ;;;νορμαλ τωρα αυτο;;

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Vox μιλααα φοβηθηκα λιγο...να ξαναπαω για εξετασεις αλλου ρε παιδια;;πως γινεται αυτο;;ειχα ενα μηνα να παρω θυροξινη κι ο γιατρος τον βρηκε οκ;;;νορμαλ τωρα αυτο;;


Πόσο ήταν; τι εννοείς το βρήκε οκ;

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Πόσο ήταν; τι εννοείς το βρήκε οκ;


Δεν θυμαμαι αλλα υποτιθεται ολα οκ...ρυθμισμενος κ σε υγειη επιπεδα...το μονο που βρηκε ηταν ελλειψη βιταμινης d...πως στο καλο γινεται αυτο ρε φιλεναδα;Η θυροξινη μενει ως τρεις μερες στον οργανισμο,κανω λαθος;;;

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Δεν θυμαμαι αλλα υποτιθεται ολα οκ...ρυθμισμενος κ σε υγειη επιπεδα...το μονο που βρηκε ηταν ελλειψη βιταμινης d...πως στο καλο γινεται αυτο ρε φιλεναδα;Η θυροξινη μενει ως τρεις μερες στον οργανισμο,κανω λαθος;;;


Και εγώ έτσι ξέρω.. Κάνε πάλι εξέταση.

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Και εγώ έτσι ξέρω.. Κάνε πάλι εξέταση.


Στο συγκεκριμενο θεμα παντως σου επιτρεπεται να με βρισεις.Δεν ξερω πως το καταφερνω να θυμαμαι το φαρμακειο κ το χαπι δευτερα κ τεταρτη απογευμα που ειναι κλειστα.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Στο συγκεκριμενο θεμα παντως σου επιτρεπεται να με βρισεις.Δεν ξερω πως το καταφερνω να θυμαμαι το φαρμακειο κ το χαπι δευτερα κ τεταρτη απογευμα που ειναι κλειστα.


Κόρη πάλι είσαι αυτοκαταστροφικη

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Κόρη πάλι είσαι αυτοκαταστροφικη


 :Frown:   :Frown:  :Frown:   :Frown:  ουφ

----------


## Αλεξία10

> ουφ


Ποιο χάπι παίρνεις βρε θεα;

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Ποιο χάπι παίρνεις βρε θεα;


Τ4 των 50 εσυ;;

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Τ4 των 50 εσυ;;


Τ4 των 75 προς το παρόν.. Αλλά εμένα δεν ρυθμίζεται..και έχω πάρει και των 88 και των 100.. Και τώρα είμαι στο 75 πάλι..

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Τ4 των 75 προς το παρόν.. Αλλά εμένα δεν ρυθμίζεται..και έχω πάρει και των 88 και των 100.. Και τώρα είμαι στο 75 πάλι..


Γιατι μηπως εγω ξερω αν ειναι ρυθμισμενος;;;ξεχασα παλι φαρμακειο παλι κανα μηνα εχω να το παρω.Με το που κλεινουν το θυμαμαι...απαραδεκτη ειμαι...

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Γιατι μηπως εγω ξερω αν ειναι ρυθμισμενος;;;ξεχασα παλι φαρμακειο παλι κανα μηνα εχω να το παρω.Με το που κλεινουν το θυμαμαι...απαραδεκτη ειμαι...


Ααα τώρα που έχεις ένα μήνα χωρίς φάρμακο κάνε εξετάσεις για να δεις τι γίνεται..
Και δεν μου λες βρε θεα, δεν σου είπαν ότι το χάπι του θυρεοειδή ΔΕΝ το σταματάς για κανένα λόγο;;;

----------


## blackbird

https://plus.maths.org/content/pharm...cal-statistics

"I love how statistics can be used to improve people's lives," says Elliott-Davey. "It is exciting to know that the study I am working on may be for a medicine that could treat cancer or prevent Alzheimer's."

"Every person will be affected by serious diseases, either directly or indirectly, at some point in their lives. To be able to say that my work might help even just a little bit is what gets me out of bed in the morning."


Πωω φιλε ντάξει. Από μικρή τα διάβαζα αυτά και ενθουσιαζόμουν. Τώρα μαθαίνω τις μεθόδους από πίσω και ενώ μισούσα την στατιστική, αυτά, αυτά τα λόγια και οι σκέψεις είναι που με έχουν κάνει να την αγαπήσω. Μακάααρι να καταφέρω να δουλέψω κάποτε σε αυτό τον τομέα... Τουλάχιστον σαν σκέψη και στόχος με κάνει και μένα να σηκώνομαι απ' το κρεβάτι και να μην τα παρατάω.

----------


## boo

σημερα ολα μου φταινε
σκεφτομαι σε τι αχρηστους γιατρους εχω παει..
ο ενας δε μιλαγε, η αλλη της ελεγα για ψυχωτικα και μου ελεγε οτι ειναι της φαντασιας μου και κατεληξα για 2η νοσηλεια, η αλλη με εβλεπε να λυγιζω και δεν ειχε τα κοτσια να πειραξει το παραμικρο στα φαρμακα και παει λεγοντας..αν ειχα πεσει σε σωστα χερια θα ειχα γλιτωσει και τις 2 νοσηλειες και θα ειχα βρει την υγεια μου χρονια τωρα.ο τωρινος ειναι αρκετα καλος ευτυχως μεχρι στιγμης

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Ααα τώρα που έχεις ένα μήνα χωρίς φάρμακο κάνε εξετάσεις για να δεις τι γίνεται..
> Και δεν μου λες βρε θεα, δεν σου είπαν ότι το χάπι του θυρεοειδή ΔΕΝ το σταματάς για κανένα λόγο;;;


 Ειμαι απαραδεκτη.σημερα θα παω οπωσδηποτε να το παρω αλλλα ειλικρινα δεν το ξεχνουσα επιτηδες.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=64kfRZaxha4

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

νομιζεις οτι δε καταλαβα ποιος ηταν ο σκοπος ολων αυτων που εβλεπα γιατι νομιζεις οτι δε προσεξα καθε ποτε εμφανιζοσουν οταν εβλεπα το ιδιο ακριβως τρειλερ τη πρωτα φορα δε το καταλαβα γιατι δεν ειχα κατι να το συσχετισω και ο σκοπος σου δεν ειμουν εγω αλλα το να ενημερωσεις τους ...... σου γι αυτο τα εκανες ολα αυτα και οχι για μενα να πας να δουλεψεις κανεναν αλλο με χαμηλο iq γιατι η εποχη των κοροιδων τελειωσε προ πολου δε προκειται να ξαναπεσω στην ιδια ............. και θα λεω οτι γουσταρω σ αρεσει η οχι οταν θελω εγω θα χαλαρωσω και μπορω να το αποδειξω οτι θα κανω οτι θελω αφου αυτο με ενδιαφερει αυτη τη στιγμη

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Ειμαι απαραδεκτη.σημερα θα παω οπωσδηποτε να το παρω αλλλα ειλικρινα δεν το ξεχνουσα επιτηδες.


Χαχαχα αυτό έλειπε να αρχίσεις να ξεχνάς και επίτηδες..
Πέρα από την πλάκα.. Είσαι για βρισιές.. Μην το αφήσεις άλλο..

----------


## ntinti

Καλημέρα !!!Βρε κόρη που λέει και η Άντα δεν ξεχνιέται με τίποτα το χάπι ,αποσυντονιζεσαι τελείως .

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Καλημέρα !!!Βρε κόρη που λέει και η Άντα δεν ξεχνιέται με τίποτα το χάπι ,αποσυντονιζεσαι τελείως .


Καλημέρα ntinti 
Δίκιο έχεις.. Η ενδοκρινολογος μου λέει ότι ο θυρεοειδής είναι το ρολόι του οργανισμού.. Αν το αφήσεις θα ξεκουρδιστουν τα πάντα...

----------


## Ορέστης

> https://plus.maths.org/content/pharm...cal-statistics
> 
> "I love how statistics can be used to improve people's lives," says Elliott-Davey. "It is exciting to know that the study I am working on may be for a medicine that could treat cancer or prevent Alzheimer's."
> 
> "Every person will be affected by serious diseases, either directly or indirectly, at some point in their lives. To be able to say that my work might help even just a little bit is what gets me out of bed in the morning."
> 
> 
> Πωω φιλε ντάξει. Από μικρή τα διάβαζα αυτά και ενθουσιαζόμουν. Τώρα μαθαίνω τις μεθόδους από πίσω και ενώ μισούσα την στατιστική, αυτά, αυτά τα λόγια και οι σκέψεις είναι που με έχουν κάνει να την αγαπήσω. Μακάααρι να καταφέρω να δουλέψω κάποτε σε αυτό τον τομέα... Τουλάχιστον σαν σκέψη και στόχος με κάνει και μένα να σηκώνομαι απ' το κρεβάτι και να μην τα παρατάω.


Χαιρομαι.  :Smile:

----------


## ntinti

> Καλημέρα ntinti 
> Δίκιο έχεις.. Η ενδοκρινολογος μου λέει ότι ο θυρεοειδής είναι το ρολόι του οργανισμού.. Αν το αφήσεις θα ξεκουρδιστουν τα πάντα...


Αυτό ακριβώς εμένα οι αιματολογικές μου είναι στο όριο του φυσιολογικού αλλά πάλι με έχει στην συντήρηση με 25αρι γιατί όταν το σταμάτησα αποσυντονιστικε μέσα σε ένα δίμηνο πάλι......

Άσε που ξεκίνησα και οστεοπενια λόγο θυρεοειδή γκρρρρρ οπότε ειδικά εμείς οι γυναίκες δεν το ξεχνάμε ΠΟΤΕ

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

Κοριτσια πηγα το αγορασααα

----------


## ntinti

> Κοριτσια πηγα το αγορασααα


Όλεεεεεε!!!!!!!
Ξέρεις Ε? Δεν φτάνει μόνο που το αγόρασες πρέπει να το πέρνεις κιόλας χαχα!!!
Βάλε αφύπνιση στο κινητό Ν μην το ξεχνά ποτέ .

----------


## Κύκνος

Αναρωτιέμαι γιατί νυστάζω αφού κοιμήθηκα επαρκώς... Είναι σπαστικό...

----------


## ntinti

> Αναρωτιέμαι γιατί νυστάζω αφού κοιμήθηκα επαρκώς... Είναι σπαστικό...


Έχω πρόβλημα Μεγάλοοοοο
Δεν μου φτάνει θελω κι αλλοοοοο 

Σπέσιαλ αφιερωμένο το γνωστό τραγουδάκι στον ύπνο μου 


Μην αγχώνεσαι Κυκνε μου ο οργανισμός σου ζητάει ύπνο για να καλύψει και τις μέρες που δεν κοιμόσουν καλά !

----------


## Κύκνος

> Έχω πρόβλημα Μεγάλοοοοο
> Δεν μου φτάνει θελω κι αλλοοοοο 
> 
> Σπέσιαλ αφιερωμένο το γνωστό τραγουδάκι στον ύπνο μου 
> 
> 
> Μην αγχώνεσαι Κυκνε μου ο οργανισμός σου ζητάει ύπνο για να καλύψει και τις μέρες που δεν κοιμόσουν καλά !


 :Smile: 

Δεν αγχώνομαι αλλά μου τη δίνει... Θα κοιμηθώ το μεσημέρι...

----------


## Κύκνος

Μάλλον πέθανε μια γειτόνισσα, ήρθε η κόρη της πάνω κλαίγοντας και φώναξε τη μαμά μου... Αναστατώθηκα...

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Αυτό ακριβώς εμένα οι αιματολογικές μου είναι στο όριο του φυσιολογικού αλλά πάλι με έχει στην συντήρηση με 25αρι γιατί όταν το σταμάτησα αποσυντονιστικε μέσα σε ένα δίμηνο πάλι......
> 
> Άσε που ξεκίνησα και οστεοπενια λόγο θυρεοειδή γκρρρρρ οπότε ειδικά εμείς οι γυναίκες δεν το ξεχνάμε ΠΟΤΕ


Εγώ έχω αγχωθεί που δεν ρυθμίζεται.. Γιατί μου φέρνει προβλήματα στη φωνή  :Frown:

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Κοριτσια πηγα το αγορασααα


Ε επιτέλους! Να το έχεις μόνιμα κάπου κοντά στο κρεβάτι σου για να μην το ξεχάσεις πάλι..

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Μάλλον πέθανε μια γειτόνισσα, ήρθε η κόρη της πάνω κλαίγοντας και φώναξε τη μαμά μου... Αναστατώθηκα...


Κανε κάτι άλλο και μη το σκέφτεσαι συνέχεια..

----------


## Κύκνος

> Κανε κάτι άλλο και μη το σκέφτεσαι συνέχεια..


Δεν το σκέφτομαι συνέχεια... Αλλά στην αρχή τρόμαξα έτσι όπως βαρούσε την πόρτα... Τουλάχιστον ήταν ηλικιωμένη...

----------


## ntinti

> Δεν το σκέφτομαι συνέχεια... Αλλά στην αρχή τρόμαξα έτσι όπως βαρούσε την πόρτα... Τουλάχιστον ήταν ηλικιωμένη...


Αυτά θέματα όπως και να είσαι σε ταράζουν δυστηχως δεν μπορούμε να τα αποφυγουμε .

----------


## Κύκνος

> Αυτά θέματα όπως και να είσαι σε ταράζουν δυστηχως δεν μπορούμε να τα αποφυγουμε .


Όντως... Και καλά να είσαι ταράζεσαι...

----------


## ntinti

> Όντως... Και καλά να είσαι ταράζεσαι...


Σκέψου μεγάλη ήταν ξεκουραστικε η γυναίκα και πάμε παρακάτω.

----------


## Κύκνος

> Σκέψου μεγάλη ήταν ξεκουραστικε η γυναίκα και πάμε παρακάτω.


Εννοείται... 94 χρονών ήταν, μακάρι να φτάσουμε τόσο!

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Όλεεεεεε!!!!!!!
> Ξέρεις Ε? Δεν φτάνει μόνο που το αγόρασες πρέπει να το πέρνεις κιόλας χαχα!!!
> Βάλε αφύπνιση στο κινητό Ν μην το ξεχνά ποτέ .


Το εβαλα διπλα στο κρεββατι μου!!αλλα δεν εχεις αδικο κ που το αγορασα επικινδυνη ειμαι...μα πως το καταλαβες;;;χαχα  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

το οτι γραφω σε ενα φορουμ αυτο δε σημαινει και οτι τους παραχωρησα δικαιοματα σχετικα με τη προσοπικη μου ζωη το οτι αυτοι ετσι το οραματιζονται αυτο σημαινει οτι εχουν καταλαβει λαθος και αυτο δε θα σταματησω να το λεω αφου το πολεμο ΑΥΤΟΙ ΤΟΝ ΑΡΧΙΣΑΝ και τωρα ηρθε η ωρα να λουστουν τη κατασταση που οι ιδιοι δημιουργησαν και αυτο θα λεω 24 ωρες παντου γιατι εχουν συνηθισει να επιβαλουν τις αποψεις τους μεσω του φοβου και της τρομοκρατιας ενω οι πραγματικοι τρομοκρατες ειναι οι ιδιοι που δημιουργησαν ενα κλιμα υποταγης μεσω του ραδιο αρβυλα που ειναι το απολυτο οπλο τους που με αυτο εχουν υποταξει τους παντες και δε σηκωνουν κεφαλι και εγω για να ειμουν καλος και να τους πιασουν μετα οι καλοσυνες τους επρεπε να συμφωνισω να αρχιζουν τα χαραγματα που τα παρουσιαζουν οτι ειναι μια ακομα καρτα για να πεισουν το κοσμο να κανει οτι τους λενε και δε λενε οτι αυτο θα εξελιχθει στο χαραγμα της αποκαλυψης γιατι αν φανερωσουν οσα συμβαινουν και την αληθεια τα σχεδια τους θα πανε στο βροντο και ομως οι ανθρωποι δεν ειναι ανοητοι οπως νομιζαν και ειδη τα αντινεοταξικα βιντεο ειδη εχουν παρα πολες προβολες αφου απετυχαν να κρυψουν την αληθεια απ το κοσμο και οσο περναει ο καιρος τοσο περισσοτεροι θα ειναι αυτοι που θα τα μαθουν ολα αυτα αρα το συμπερασμα ειναι οτι οσο εμεις παιρνουμε χαραγματα αυτου θα βασιλευουν σα τα ψηλα βουνα αφου το καθε οφελος τους ειναι δικο μας κακο αυτοι με εκαναν ετσι και τωρα το παιζουν θυματα αυτοι με προκαλουν συνεχως και ο βασικος τους στοχος ειναι να παρουσιασουν τον εαυτο τους ως αδικημενοι και εχουν μεταμφιεστει σε προβατα

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

θυμαμαι ενας γνωστος μου μου χε πει καποτε αυτη τη φραση αυτοι που πληρωνουν ειναι οι φτωχοι οι πλουσιοι δε δινουν φραγκο και πραγματικα ετσι ειναι δε τους φτανουν τα λεφτα για 500 ζωες που εβγαλαν επαθαν και ΥΠΕΡΚΟΠΩΣΗ επειδη οτι ψωνιζω εγω ειναι πενταροδεκαρες γι αυτους και ψιχουλα γιατι για να ειμουν καλος επρεπε να συμφωνησω οτι εμεις θα ψωνιζουμε με τις χουφτες οτι να ναι και αυτοι θα χτιζουν αυτοκρατωριες ακαθεκτοι για να φανε και τα τετρακις τρισεγγονα τους αυτο θελουν να τους πω για να μαι καλος γιατι οταν ψωνιζα και τους εδινα λεφτα καθε μερα αυτο δε τους αρεσε γιατι αυτοι δε θελουν ψιχουλα αλλα μετρητα και επιταγες μισουν οτιδηποτε αγαπα ο κοσμος γιατι δε τους φερνει πελατες και αν θελουν να τους αφησω ησυχους να με αφησουν και αυτοι αλλιως δε προκειτε να σταματησω να μιλαω με τιποτα να βρουν κοροιδα για να κανουν οτι τους εξηπηρετουν ασχολουνται μαζι μου γιατι τρεμουν μηπως εμφανιστουν μιμιτες μου που ασχολουνται μονο με το μεσα αδιαφοροντας για το εξω αυτος ειναι ο μεγαλυτερος εφιαλτης τους ΔΕ ΓΟΥΣΤΑΡΩ ΝΑ ΣΥΜΕΤΕΧΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΥΠΕΡΚΑΤΑΝΑΛΩΣΗ ΣΑΣ ΑΡΕΣΕΙ Η ΟΧΙ ΑΥΤΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΓΝΩΜΗ ΜΟΥ και αν θελετε να μου αλαξετε γνωμη με το ζορι θα σας ψελνω 24 ωρες απο παντου και αφου δε σεβεστε εμενα και τις αποψεις μου εγω γιατι να σεβαστω εσας μηπ ως επειδη ειναι λιγα οσα σας εχω δωσει οσο ψωνιζα? ενω εσεις εκμεταλευεστε μονιμως το οτι υπαρχουν μπροστα μου στα ραφια ενω θα πρεπει καπιος να ψαξει για να βρει? εσεις με κανατε ετσι αν θυμαστε παλιοτερα ψωνιζα συνεχως απο παντου και αυτο δε σας αρεσε

----------


## Ορέστης

Οταν δε βγαινω εξω δε μ' ενοχλει η μανα μου

----------


## george1520

> Οταν δε βγαινω εξω δε μ' ενοχλει η μανα μου


Όταν βγαίνεις τι σου κάνει

----------


## Ορέστης

> Όταν βγαίνεις τι σου κάνει


Γκρινιαζει

----------


## george1520

> Γκρινιαζει


Ορέστη οι γυναίκες γενικά γκρινιάζουν.. Πόσο μάλλον οι μαμάδες.. Το πάνε σε άλλο επίπεδο.
Το έχεις καταλάβει φαντάζομαι ότι έχεις κόλλημα με την μαμά σου.

----------


## Ορέστης

> Σ' ευχαριστώ Γιώργο.
> 
> Για αρκετό καιρό απ' ότι έμαθα. Είναι λεπτή η κατάσταση. Δεν πρέπει να ξαναγυρίσω όμως. Τους έχει φάει η ζήλια και η κακία. Συγγενείς σου λέει μετά. Οι συγγενείς μας κάποτε είναι οι χειρότεροι εχθροί μας. Τους σιχάθηκα όλους. 
> 
> .


Μπλακ τωρα τα διαβασα αυτα. Υπομονη, προσωρινο ειναι. Ουτε να σου περασει απ το μυαλο οτι γυρνας στο μηδεν. Εχεις προχωρησει πολυ απο τοτε και εχεις μεγαλο "μαξιλαρι". Απλα θα ειναι λιγο πιο στριμωχτα, προσωρινα. Σε λιγο θα δεις που με καποιο τροπο θα ερθουν τα πιο ωραια.

----------


## Κύκνος

Σκέφτομαι ότι όταν λείπει ο πατέρας μου απ' το σπίτι αισθάνομαι λίγο καλύτερα και δεν αγχώνομαι τόσο, για παράδειγμα αν είναι άτακτες οι γάτες...

----------


## ntinti

> Σκέφτομαι ότι όταν λείπει ο πατέρας μου απ' το σπίτι αισθάνομαι λίγο καλύτερα και δεν αγχώνομαι τόσο, για παράδειγμα αν είναι άτακτες οι γάτες...


Μήπως γιατί όταν λείπει δεν θα έχεις συνέπειες από αυτό που λες για τις γάτες?

----------


## Κύκνος

> Μήπως γιατί όταν λείπει δεν θα έχεις συνέπειες από αυτό που λες για τις γάτες?


Σωστά... Γιατί όταν είναι εδώ κι είναι άτακτες φωνάζει και ταράζομαι... Και γιατί στο παρελθόν έχουν γίνει ομηρικοί καβγάδες (για διάφορες αιτίες) κι έχω κακά προηγούμενα... Χθες έλειπε όλο το βράδυ γιατί είναι εκτός πόλης κι ήμουν πιο ήρεμη...

----------


## ntinti

> Σωστά... Γιατί όταν είναι εδώ κι είναι άτακτες φωνάζει και ταράζομαι... Και γιατί στο παρελθόν έχουν γίνει ομηρικοί καβγάδες (για διάφορες αιτίες) κι έχω κακά προηγούμενα... Χθες έλειπε όλο το βράδυ γιατί είναι εκτός πόλης κι ήμουν πιο ήρεμη...


Άρα ξέρεις πολύ καλά την πηγή του άγχους σου ....Πολέμησε την με ότι όπλα έχεις λοιπόν !!!

----------


## Κύκνος

> Άρα ξέρεις πολύ καλά την πηγή του άγχους σου ....Πολέμησε την με ότι όπλα έχεις λοιπόν !!!


Προσπαθώ... 
Για την ώρα έχω ένα ακόμα ήρεμο βράδυ μπροστά μου και θα το απολαύσω... Θα δούμε και ταινία με τη μαμά μου...

----------


## ntinti

> Προσπαθώ... 
> Για την ώρα έχω ένα ακόμα ήρεμο βράδυ μπροστά μου και θα το απολαύσω... Θα δούμε και ταινία με τη μαμά μου...


Να το απολαύσεις και να το χαρείς όσο δεν πάει !!!!!!

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

> Προσπαθώ... 
> Για την ώρα έχω ένα ακόμα ήρεμο βράδυ μπροστά μου και θα το απολαύσω... Θα δούμε και ταινία με τη μαμά μου...


Καλημέρα κυκνε!!
Τι ταινία ;; και εγώ σήμερα το βράδυ λέω να δω καμία ταινία..

----------


## Κύκνος

> Καλημέρα κυκνε!!
> Τι ταινία ;; και εγώ σήμερα το βράδυ λέω να δω καμία ταινία..


Καλημέρα...

Αυτήν:




Την έχω δει και πιστεύω πως θα της αρέσει κι εγώ θα την ξαναδώ μ' ευχαρίστηση...  :Smile: 

Εσύ την έχεις δει;

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

> Καλημέρα...
> 
> Αυτήν:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Την έχω δει και πιστεύω πως θα της αρέσει κι εγώ θα την ξαναδώ μ' ευχαρίστηση... 
> 
> Εσύ την έχεις δει;


Όχι, σπάνια βλέπω ελληνικές ταινίες.. Κωμωδία είναι ε; άμα περνάει ευχάριστα η ώρα θα την δω..

----------


## Κύκνος

> Όχι, σπάνια βλέπω ελληνικές ταινίες.. Κωμωδία είναι ε; άμα περνάει ευχάριστα η ώρα θα την δω..


Ναι, κωμωδία... Πιστεύω πως είναι καλή πρόταση για ένα χαλαρό βράδυ... Αν την δεις να μου πεις εντυπώσεις...

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

> Ναι, κωμωδία... Πιστεύω πως είναι καλή πρόταση για ένα χαλαρό βράδυ... Αν την δεις να μου πεις εντυπώσεις...


Ναι θέλω κάτι πολύ ήρεμο.. Σε ευχαριστώ για την πρόταση. Θα σου πω εντυπώσεις

----------


## Κύκνος

> Ναι θέλω κάτι πολύ ήρεμο.. Σε ευχαριστώ για την πρόταση. Θα σου πω εντυπώσεις


Παρακαλώ  :Smile:  Θα περιμένω...

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

Παιδια επιτελους σ/κ θελω να λιωσω στο νετφλιξ και να κανω μποτε.Τιποτα αλλο.Χθες πηγα για καφε αλλα ξεπαγιασα.Οποτε μπορεσω θα κανω απντειτ στο ημερολογιο.

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

> Παιδια επιτελους σ/κ θελω να λιωσω στο νετφλιξ και να κανω μποτε.Τιποτα αλλο.Χθες πηγα για καφε αλλα ξεπαγιασα.Οποτε μπορεσω θα κανω απντειτ στο ημερολογιο.


Αχχχ το ιδανικό σκ έτσι είναι και για εμένα! Ότι καλό δεις σε νετφλιξ πες!!

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Παιδια επιτελους σ/κ θελω να λιωσω στο νετφλιξ και να κανω μποτε.Τιποτα αλλο.Χθες πηγα για καφε αλλα ξεπαγιασα.Οποτε μπορεσω θα κανω απντειτ στο ημερολογιο.


Όταν κάνεις μποτε πες μου να το κάνω εικόνα.. Να σου πω μετά και το δικό μου  :Smile:

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Αχχχ το ιδανικό σκ έτσι είναι και για εμένα! Ότι καλό δεις σε νετφλιξ πες!!


Ρε συ δες το Τhe stranger ψυχολογικο θριλερ το ποσταρα κ στο αλλο ποστ...πολυ καλο!εσεις ρε παιδια εχετε στο νου σας τιποτα καλο;;;θελω να λιωσω...δλδ σε φαση να μ παρει το μυαλο,να σε κρατα σε αγωνια πολυ;;

----------


## george1520

> Ρε συ δες το Τhe stranger ψυχολογικο θριλερ το ποσταρα κ στο αλλο ποστ...πολυ καλο!εσεις ρε παιδια εχετε στο νου σας τιποτα καλο;;;θελω να λιωσω...δλδ σε φαση να μ παρει το μυαλο,να σε κρατα σε αγωνια πολυ;;


Αννιτα κοίτα..

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Όταν κάνεις μποτε πες μου να το κάνω εικόνα.. Να σου πω μετά και το δικό μου


Χσχαχα...εκλεισεεεε...μη φανταστεις,νυχι,μαλλι...τα γνωστα...να παστωθω στις ενυδατικες...

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

> Ρε συ δες το Τhe stranger ψυχολογικο θριλερ το ποσταρα κ στο αλλο ποστ...πολυ καλο!εσεις ρε παιδια εχετε στο νου σας τιποτα καλο;;;θελω να λιωσω...δλδ σε φαση να μ παρει το μυαλο,να σε κρατα σε αγωνια πολυ;;


Ναι το θυμάμαι. Σήμερα ταινία θα δω γιατί δεν είμαι για λιώσιμο..
Ακου να σου πω για το σωστό το λιώσιμο να μην θέλεις να σηκωθείς από τον καναπέ και να δεις σερί τον κύκλο ολόκληρο δες mindhunter..οτι καλύτερο έχω δει! Και έχω δει ποοοοολλα.. Δες imbd κριτικές!

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Ναι το θυμάμαι. Σήμερα ταινία θα δω γιατί δεν είμαι για λιώσιμο..
> Ακου να σου πω για το σωστό το λιώσιμο να μην θέλεις να σηκωθείς από τον καναπέ και να δεις σερί τον κύκλο ολόκληρο δες mindhunter..οτι καλύτερο έχω δει! Και έχω δει ποοοοολλα.. Δες imbd κριτικές!


Το χω δει ρε συ!!!πρεπει να ψαξωωω...

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Χσχαχα...εκλεισεεεε...μη φανταστεις,νυχι,μαλλι...τα γνωστα...να παστωθω στις ενυδατικες...


Κανε το πρόσωπο με γάλα και λεμόνι.. Να γίνεις πιο θεα απ ότι είσαι..  :Smile:

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Το χω δει ρε συ!!!πρεπει να ψαξωωω...


Με εμενα το προβλημα ειναι τι ΔΕΝ εχω δει...σβαρνα τα πηρα,δεν εχω αφησει κ τιποτα...εντος κ εκτος νετφλιξ...

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

> Το χω δει ρε συ!!!πρεπει να ψαξωωω...


Και black mirror ειναι καλό..

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Κανε το πρόσωπο με γάλα και λεμόνι.. Να γίνεις πιο θεα απ ότι είσαι..


Εεεμμμ...εξκιουζ μι...;;;γκουχ γκουχ...

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Εεεμμμ...εξκιουζ μι...;;;γκουχ γκουχ...


Κόρη! Το εννοώ δεν σου κάνω πλάκα.
Και πες μου μετά εντυπώσεις..

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Και black mirror ειναι καλό..


Ολοι αυτο λενε αλλα ρε παιδια αηδιασα στο πρωτο επεισοδειο...το βρηκα υπερβολικο...αλλα δεν ειδα παραπανω για να χω αποψη

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

> Ολοι αυτο λενε αλλα ρε παιδια αηδιασα στο πρωτο επεισοδειο...το βρηκα υπερβολικο...αλλα δεν ειδα παραπανω για να χω αποψη


Ναι και εγώ φρίκαρα στο πρώτο επεισόδιο με το γουρούνι.. Τα υπόλοιπα δεν είναι έτσι ασχολούνται πιο πολύ με την τεχνολογία - σύγχρονος τροπος ζωής.. Δώσε μια ευκαιρία ακόμη και δες το δεύτερο επεισόδιο.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εχω βαρεθει να ακουω ψευτικες δικαιολογιες που εξηγουν υποτιθετε τις πραξεις τους απο τη μερα που εμαθαν ποιος ειμαι τους γνωρισα και οι πραξεις τους το αποκαλυψαν αυτο γιατι πριν βρισκομουν στη ψευδαισθηση ομως οσο δε γνωριζα την αληθεια ειμουν πολυ χειροτερα απο οτι τωρα και τωρα που το πεπλο επεσε επιτελους ηρεμισα και τωρα που η ηλεκτρονικη διακυβερνηση αρχισε να μπαζει τους εμαθα ακομα καλυτερα

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Ναι και εγώ φρίκαρα στο πρώτο επεισόδιο με το γουρούνι.. Τα υπόλοιπα δεν είναι έτσι ασχολούνται πιο πολύ με την τεχνολογία - σύγχρονος τροπος ζωής.. Δώσε μια ευκαιρία ακόμη και δες το δεύτερο επεισόδιο.


Οκ,παρολο που ξερασα λιγο,δλδ βρε παιδι μου το βρηκα παρατραβηγμενο κι οτι δεν υπηρχε περιπτωση στην πραγματικη ζωη ενας πρωθυπουργος να οδηγηθει εκει ποσο μαλλον απο τους συμβουλους του,θα δω το δευτερο.Το πρωτο παντως σε προιδεαζει πολυ αρνητικα.

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Κόρη! Το εννοώ δεν σου κάνω πλάκα.
> Και πες μου μετά εντυπώσεις..


Εχω πολυ ευαισθητο δερμα και η δερματολογος δεν θα με αφησει ποτε να βαλω λεμονι πανω μου.Απαγορευεται για μενα ο,τι εχει συπτικες ιδιοτητες και ο,τι εχει αλκοολ.Οποτε κανε εσυ το μποτε,εγω θα παστωθω απλα στην ενυδατικουλα μου  :Smile:

----------


## ntinti

Καλημέρα τι κάνετε πως πήγε το μπουτέ σας?

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Με εμενα το προβλημα ειναι τι ΔΕΝ εχω δει...σβαρνα τα πηρα,δεν εχω αφησει κ τιποτα...εντος κ εκτος νετφλιξ...





> Και black mirror ειναι καλό..



Αν και λέτε για σειρές,εγώ θα προτείνω ταινία!
The Irishman.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Καλημέρα τι κάνετε πως πήγε το μπουτέ σας?


Όλη μέρα μποτε σήμερα.. Γι αυτό και ήμουν εξαφανισμένη.. 
Εντάξει μωρέ, όταν είσαι θεά.. Ότι και να κάνεις.. Δεν φαίνεται διαφορά, κατάλαβες; ;; 
 :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Όλη μέρα μποτε σήμερα.. Γι αυτό και ήμουν εξαφανισμένη.. 
> Εντάξει μωρέ, όταν είσαι θεά.. Ότι και να κάνεις.. Δεν φαίνεται διαφορά, κατάλαβες; ;;


Χαχαχα...μα παλι θεα βρε...;;φιλη μου,σε σκεφτομουν...που ειναι αυτη η ψυχη ελεγααα...

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Αν και λέτε για σειρές,εγώ θα προτείνω ταινία!
> The Irishman.


Λατρευω σειρες η αληθεια αλλα και τις ταινιες μου τις βλεπω...αξιζει;;μαλλον θα την δω...εμενα μ αρεσε το birdbox κ το mirage...

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Λατρευω σειρες η αληθεια αλλα και τις ταινιες μου τις βλεπω...αξιζει;;μαλλον θα την δω...εμενα μ αρεσε το birdbox κ το mirage...


Και μόνο που παίζουν ο Al και ο Robert,αξίζει να το δεις.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Χαχαχα...μα παλι θεα βρε...;;φιλη μου,σε σκεφτομουν...που ειναι αυτη η ψυχη ελεγααα...


Χαχα και εγώ σας σκεφτόμουν.. Απλά δεν μου πήγε η μέρα όπως τη σχεδίαζα και δεν πρόλαβα να μπω..

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Χαχα και εγώ σας σκεφτόμουν.. Απλά δεν μου πήγε η μέρα όπως τη σχεδίαζα και δεν πρόλαβα να μπω..


Φιλη μου σκατα μποτε εκανα,παλι κρεπες ονειρευομαι...ουτε μαλλι εφτιαξα,ουτε νυχι...πολυ δραστηρια ειμαι ρε παιδι μου...να το κοιταξω λιγο...φτανει πια...

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Και μόνο που παίζουν ο Al και ο Robert,αξίζει να το δεις.


Για αυτο σκεφτηκα να την δω...κυριως για τον Ντενιρο...

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Φιλη μου σκατα μποτε εκανα,παλι κρεπες ονειρευομαι...ουτε μαλλι εφτιαξα,ουτε νυχι...πολυ δραστηρια ειμαι ρε παιδι μου...να το κοιταξω λιγο...φτανει πια...


Χαχαχα μα σου έχω πει όχι όλα μαζί.. Εσύ μόνιμα στο τρέξιμο να κάνεις όλη μέρα μποτε.. Κάνε ένα διάλειμμα.. 
Και εγώ χάλια.. Θα μπορούσα να ονομάσω τη μέρα μου "η μέρα του καπνίσματος" και τίποτα άλλο..

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Χαχαχα μα σου έχω πει όχι όλα μαζί.. Εσύ μόνιμα στο τρέξιμο να κάνεις όλη μέρα μποτε.. Κάνε ένα διάλειμμα.. 
> Και εγώ χάλια.. Θα μπορούσα να ονομάσω τη μέρα μου "η μέρα του καπνίσματος" και τίποτα άλλο..


Εμενα καθε μερα ειναι η μερα του καπνισματος...χαχαχα...ναι βρε ασε...εχω αρχισει να ανησυχω που ειμαι τοσο δραστηρια...δεν βαζω ποπο κατω αλλα ενταξει μωρε κυριακουλα ειναι θελω απλα να ξεραθω...ααα κι εσυ χαλιααα;;;ααα ωραιαααα...μια ωραια ατμοσφαιρα μας βρισκω...

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Εμενα καθε μερα ειναι η μερα του καπνισματος...χαχαχα...ναι βρε ασε...εχω αρχισει να ανησυχω που ειμαι τοσο δραστηρια...δεν βαζω ποπο κατω αλλα ενταξει μωρε κυριακουλα ειναι θελω απλα να ξεραθω...ααα κι εσυ χαλιααα;;;ααα ωραιαααα...μια ωραια ατμοσφαιρα μας βρισκω...


Ε μα τι περίμενες; Είμαστε μια θεϊκή ατμόσφαιρα  :Smile:

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

Και δεν μας φταναν ολα,εχουμε και κουνουπια χειμωνιατικα να μας πρηζουν τα συκωτια...τι δουλεια εχουν χειμωνιατικα εδω περα;;

----------


## george1520

> Και δεν μας φταναν ολα,εχουμε και κουνουπια χειμωνιατικα να μας πρηζουν τα συκωτια...τι δουλεια εχουν χειμωνιατικα εδω περα;;


Έβαλαν το παλτό τους και βγήκαν έξω να πάρουν την δόση τους.

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Ε μα τι περίμενες; Είμαστε μια θεϊκή ατμόσφαιρα


Εε ναι μωρε αλλα μαζι ολοι...  :Smile: Αυτο εχει σημασια... ενας για ολους και ολοι για εναν...  :Smile:

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Έβαλαν το παλτό τους και βγήκαν έξω να πάρουν την δόση τους.


Απο μενα ;;;Δεν φτανει που μας πινουν το αιμα το καλοκαιρι,τωρα θα μας το πινουν ολη την χρονια...εσεις εχετε χειμωνιατικα εκει στην Κυπρο;;Αν δεν εχετε να σας στειλουμε τα δικα μας.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Εε ναι μωρε αλλα μαζι ολοι... Αυτο εχει σημασια... ενας για ολους και ολοι για εναν...


Όλοι οι θεοί στη γύρα  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## george1520

> Απο μενα ;;;Δεν φτανει που μας πινουν το αιμα το καλοκαιρι,τωρα θα μας το πινουν ολη την χρονια...εσεις εχετε χειμωνιατικα εκει στην Κυπρο;;Αν δεν εχετε να σας στειλουμε τα δικα μας.


Μπορεί να έχεις γλυκό αίμα.. Δεν έχουμε νομίζω.. Αν υπάρχουν στάσιμα νερά εκεί γύρω τότε γιαυτό έχετε κουνούπια....
Σε ευχαριστώ όμως για την προσφορά αλλά δεν θα ήθελα... Ξύνομαι ήδη με την κνιδωση.

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Όλοι οι θεοί στη γύρα


Εε μα τι θεοι θα ημασταν...Ρε παρτο αλλιως...εγω στις σειρες που βλεπω, ολοι τα εχουν τα θεματακια τους...οι τελειες ζωες δεν εχουν ενδιαφερον..ποτε δεν θα γινουν σειρα...

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Εε μα τι θεοι θα ημασταν...Ρε παρτο αλλιως...εγω στις σειρες που βλεπω, ολοι τα εχουν τα θεματακια τους...οι τελειες ζωες δεν εχουν ενδιαφερον..ποτε δεν θα γινουν σειρα...


Χαχαχα η δική μου αν γίνει θα ξεπεράσει σε τηλεθέαση ακόμα την Ανίτα.. Με τόσα παρατράγουδα  :Smile:

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Μπορεί να έχεις γλυκό αίμα.. Δεν έχουμε νομίζω.. Αν υπάρχουν στάσιμα νερά εκεί γύρω τότε γιαυτό έχετε κουνούπια....
> Σε ευχαριστώ όμως για την προσφορά αλλά δεν θα ήθελα... Ξύνομαι ήδη με την κνιδωση.


Παρακαλω καλεεε...ειδες που σε σκεφτηκα ομως;;

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Χαχαχα η δική μου αν γίνει θα ξεπεράσει σε τηλεθέαση ακόμα την Ανίτα.. Με τόσα παρατράγουδα


Ποια Ανιτα μαρη...για τηλεθεαση πες μαστερσεφ...παρατραγουδα μονο στην ανιτα εχει;;βρε ολοι εδω μεσα πιστευω εχουμε ζησει παρατραγουδα

----------


## george1520

> Παρακαλω καλεεε...ειδες που σε σκεφτηκα ομως;;


Τι καλή που είσαι; βγαίνεις και σε άλλα χρώματα;


Εγω σήμερα όλη μέρα περίμενα το εγκεφαλικό να έρθει..

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Ποια Ανιτα μαρη...για τηλεθεαση πες μαστερσεφ...παρατραγουδα μονο στην ανιτα εχει;;βρε ολοι εδω μεσα πιστευω εχουμε ζησει παρατραγουδα


Μη νευριαζεις.. Αλλά έχω περάσει πολλά..
Χαχαχα χαχαχα

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Τι καλή που είσαι; βγαίνεις και σε άλλα χρώματα;
> 
> 
> Εγω σήμερα όλη μέρα περίμενα το εγκεφαλικό να έρθει..


Μονο σε ροζ!!!Το εγκεφαλικο γιατι...;;;

----------


## george1520

> Μονο σε ροζ!!!Το εγκεφαλικο γιατι...;;;


Άκουσα ότι το εγκεφαλικό είναι της μόδας..
Επειδή η ζωή είναι ωραία γιαυτό..

Και επειδή έχω περάσει πολλά..

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Μη νευριαζεις.. Αλλά έχω περάσει πολλά..
> Χαχαχα χαχαχα


Οχι δεν νευριαζω,φλααααααπ Σκααασεεεε!!!χαχαχα

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Άκουσα ότι το εγκεφαλικό είναι της μόδας..
> Επειδή η ζωή είναι ωραία γιαυτό..
> 
> Και επειδή έχω περάσει πολλά..


Φλααααπ!!!Σκαααασεεε κι εσυυυ!!Σοβαρα τωρα...εγκεφαλικο γιατι;

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Οχι δεν νευριαζω,φλααααααπ Σκααασεεεε!!!χαχαχα


Περνάς στο φόρουμ και μοιράζεις σφαλιάρες;; χαχαχα

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Περνάς στο φόρουμ και μοιράζεις σφαλιάρες;; χαχαχα


Ναι...μην παρεξηγειτε...εχω περασει κι εγω πολλα...  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Ναι...μην παρεξηγειτε...εχω περασει κι εγω πολλα...


Τώρα πως την έχεις δει; Κοτζάμ Θεαρες θα τσακωθούμε για το ποια πέρασε τα περισσότερα; 
 :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## george1520

Σκέφτομαι πολλά.. Λέω γιατί κάποιοι άνθρωποι πρέπει να περάσουν κάποιες καταστάσεις και κάποιοι άλλοι να δημιουργούν άσχημες εμπειρίες-αναμνήσεις στους άλλους; Σκέφτομαι γιατί κάποιοι αναγκάζονται να ωριμάσουν από την παιδική τους ηλικία ενώ άλλοι να μένουν για πάντα ανώριμοι;
Σκέφτομαι πως οι άνθρωποι δεν ξέρουν τι θέλουν.. Πάντα επιλέγουν άτομα που δεν τους προσφέρουν τίποτα ή ελάχιστα (στο ερωτικό και φιλικό κομμάτι) και απορρίπτουν αλλά άτομα που τους δίνουν τον ουρανό. Σκέφτομαι πως νομίζουμε ότι το ακατόρθωτο ή το να κοπιασεις για να αποκτησεις κάτι αξίζει περισσότερο από κάτι που είναι μπροστά μας. Σκέφτομαι πως κάνουμε την ζωή μας δύσκολη επειδή φοβόμαστε ενώ τα πράγματα παντα είναι απλά.. Προτιμάμε τον εγωισμό και την ανασφάλεια μας και ας χάσουμε κάτι που πιθανόν να αξίζει.
Μπορώ να συνεχίσω να λέω τι σκέφτομαι.

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Σκέφτομαι πολλά.. Λέω γιατί κάποιοι άνθρωποι πρέπει να περάσουν κάποιες καταστάσεις και κάποιοι άλλοι να δημιουργούν άσχημες εμπειρίες-αναμνήσεις στους άλλους; Σκέφτομαι γιατί κάποιοι αναγκάζονται να ωριμάσουν από την παιδική τους ηλικία ενώ άλλοι να μένουν για πάντα ανώριμοι;
> Σκέφτομαι πως οι άνθρωποι δεν ξέρουν τι θέλουν.. Πάντα επιλέγουν άτομα που δεν τους προσφέρουν τίποτα ελάχιστα (στο ερωτικό και φιλικό κομμάτι) και απορρίπτουν αλλά άτομα που τους δίνουν τον ουρανό. Σκέφτομαι πως νομίζουμε ότι το ακατόρθωτο ή το να κοπιασεις για να αποκτησεις κάτι αξίζει περισσότερο από κάτι που είναι μπροστά μας. Σκέφτομαι πως κάνουμε την ζωή μας δύσκολη επειδή φοβόμαστε ενώ τα πράγματα παντα είναι απλά.. Προτιμάμε τον εγωισμό και την ανασφάλεια μας και ας χάσουμε κάτι που πιθανόν να αξίζει.
> Μπορώ να συνεχίσω να λέω τι σκέφτομαι.


Χμμμ...ξεδιπλωσε τις σκεψεις σου αλλα πιανεις πολλα και γενικευεις...προσωπικα προσπαθω να αποφευγω λεξεις οπως ποτε η παντα γιατι δημιουργουν στερεοτυτυπικες σκεψεις.

----------


## george1520

> Χμμμ...ξεδιπλωσε τις σκεψεις σου αλλα πιανεις πολλα και γενικευεις...προσωπικα προσπαθω να αποφευγω λεξεις οπως ποτε η παντα γιατι δημιουργουν στερεοτυτυπικες σκεψεις.


"Πρέπει, μη, δεν, αρνητικές λέξεις".. Ναι.. Και εγώ όταν είμαι καλά τις αποφεύγω...

----------


## ntinti

Και εγώ μούρλια σήμερα τώρα τσακιζω το δεύτερο σακουλάκι HARIBO...Με βλέπω σήμερα νοσοκομείο από υπερβολική δόση ζάχαρης .....

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> "Πρέπει, μη, δεν, αρνητικές λέξεις".. Ναι.. Και εγώ όταν είμαι καλά τις αποφεύγω...


Αυτοοοο...
Ντιντι,εσυ απο κατω επιτηδες το κανεις νυχτιατικα;;,αμα παραγγειλω κρεπες που κρατιεμαι ολη μερα εσυ θα φταις...

----------


## ntinti

> Αυτοοοο...
> Ντιντι,εσυ απο κατω επιτηδες το κανεις νυχτιατικα;;,αμα παραγγειλω κρεπες που κρατιεμαι ολη μερα εσυ θα φταις...


Μια και για εμενα παρακαλώ μπισκότο νουτελα μπανάνα ευχαριστωωωωω!!!!!!

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Μια και για εμενα παρακαλώ μπισκότο νουτελα μπανάνα ευχαριστωωωωω!!!!!!


Ntinti!!! Γιατί καταστρέφεις κόσμο! Αυτό ήταν σαν σφαίρα στην καρδιά..

----------


## george1520

> Και εγώ μούρλια σήμερα τώρα τσακιζω το δεύτερο σακουλάκι HARIBO...Με βλέπω σήμερα νοσοκομείο από υπερβολική δόση ζάχαρης .....


Πρόσεχε εσύ.. Έχεις και μια ηλικία..ποια τρώει; ή 20αρα ή η άλλη που σερνεται;

----------


## ntinti

> Ntinti!!! Γιατί καταστρέφεις κόσμο! Αυτό ήταν σαν σφαίρα στην καρδιά..


Ισα ισα κανω χαρουμενο τον κοσμο !!!!!ξερεις τι ειναι να γεευσαι την μερέντα αχχχχχχχχ ,χαχαχα!!!

----------


## ntinti

> Πρόσεχε εσύ.. Έχεις και μια ηλικία..ποια τρώει; ή 20αρα ή η άλλη που σερνεται;


Και οι δυο μαζι απλα η άλλη Θα πάρει και τα χάπια για το ζάχαρο πριν παει για ύπνο !!!!!

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Ισα ισα κανω χαρουμενο τον κοσμο !!!!!ξερεις τι ειναι να γεευσαι την μερέντα αχχχχχχχχ ,χαχαχα!!!


Με σκοτώνεις.. Είσαι άκαρδη!!
Πάω να πιάσω τη μερεντα και ένα κουτάλι σούπας  :Smile:

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Μια και για εμενα παρακαλώ μπισκότο νουτελα μπανάνα ευχαριστωωωωω!!!!!!


Αααα να χαθεις μουλαρααα...βλεπω πολλες τυψεις νιωθεις εεε...;;;

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Ntinti!!! Γιατί καταστρέφεις κόσμο! Αυτό ήταν σαν σφαίρα στην καρδιά..


Ναι...δεν την ειδες;;;πολυ συγκινηθηκε...

----------


## ntinti

Οι μόνες τύψεις που έχω αυτή την περίοδο είναι που χαπακωνομαι όλα τ άλλα τα θεωρώ υγεία χαχαχ!

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Ναι...δεν την ειδες;;;πολυ συγκινηθηκε...


Ναι όσο πάει και τρίβει το μαχαίρι στην πληγή  :Smile:

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Οι μόνες τύψεις που έχω αυτή την περίοδο είναι που χαπακωνομαι όλα τ άλλα τα θεωρώ υγεία χαχαχ!


Ναι εεε;;Εσυ εχασες δεκα κιλα γλυκουλα μου!!!σε παιρνει!!εμας δεν μας παιρνει γαιδαρα Ντιντι που θα μας μπαζωσεις στο τελος.

----------


## ntinti

Αντε καλα να μην σας παρασερνω δεν θέλω κρέπες ,αλλά μια πίτσα σπέσιαλ άνετα την χτυπούσα τώρα !!!!!!

----------


## george1520

> Αντε καλα να μην σας παρασερνω δεν θέλω κρέπες ,αλλά μια πίτσα σπέσιαλ άνετα την χτυπούσα τώρα !!!!!!


Κρέπα με καφέ σοκολάτα, μπισκότο, μπανάνα.. Ή βαφλα με δύο μπάλες παγωτού από πάνω να λιώνουν..

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Αντε καλα να μην σας παρασερνω δεν θέλω κρέπες ,αλλά μια πίτσα σπέσιαλ άνετα την χτυπούσα τώρα !!!!!!


Αυτο που νιωθεις τυψεις που μας παρασερνεις πολυ με συγκινει...σ ευχαριστουμε Ντιντι!!!πολυυ!!!!

----------


## ntinti

> Αυτο που νιωθεις τυψεις που μας παρασερνεις πολυ με συγκινει...σ ευχαριστουμε Ντιντι!!!πολυυ!!!!


Είδες να μην λέτε ότι δεν σας σκέφτομαι χαχα!

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Κρέπα με καφέ σοκολάτα, μπισκότο, μπανάνα.. Ή βαφλα με δύο μπάλες παγωτού από πάνω να λιώνουν..


Αλλος γαιδαρος κι εσυυυ...

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Κρέπα με καφέ σοκολάτα, μπισκότο, μπανάνα.. Ή βαφλα με δύο μπάλες παγωτού από πάνω να λιώνουν..


Ααα είστε όλοι βαλτοι σήμερα.. Που θα πάει αυτή η κατάσταση;; 
Μου φαίνεται ότι απλά θέλετε να παχυνουμε εγώ και η Μικρή Ολανδεζα για να έχετε εσείς την πρωτιά της θεότητας  :Smile:

----------


## ntinti

> Κρέπα με καφέ σοκολάτα, μπισκότο, μπανάνα.. Ή βαφλα με δύο μπάλες παγωτού από πάνω να λιώνουν..


Να εδώ φίλος ο Γιώργος !!!!!

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Αντε καλα να μην σας παρασερνω δεν θέλω κρέπες ,αλλά μια πίτσα σπέσιαλ άνετα την χτυπούσα τώρα !!!!!!


ntinti!!!!!!!! Σταμάτα.. Δεν με λυπάσαι!

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> ntinti!!!!!!!! Σταμάτα.. Δεν με λυπάσαι!


Γιατι το λες αυτο;;δεν βλεπεις;;νιωθει τυψεις κ εχει συγκινηθει πολυ...σιγονταρει κ ο αλλος ο γαιδαρος,πολυ φιλος της...τεσπα...αληθεια θα φας μερεντα;;

----------


## fanh

> Σκέφτομαι πολλά.. Λέω γιατί κάποιοι άνθρωποι πρέπει να περάσουν κάποιες καταστάσεις και κάποιοι άλλοι να δημιουργούν άσχημες εμπειρίες-αναμνήσεις στους άλλους; Σκέφτομαι γιατί κάποιοι αναγκάζονται να ωριμάσουν από την παιδική τους ηλικία ενώ άλλοι να μένουν για πάντα ανώριμοι;
> Σκέφτομαι πως οι άνθρωποι δεν ξέρουν τι θέλουν.. Πάντα επιλέγουν άτομα που δεν τους προσφέρουν τίποτα ή ελάχιστα (στο ερωτικό και φιλικό κομμάτι) και απορρίπτουν αλλά άτομα που τους δίνουν τον ουρανό. Σκέφτομαι πως νομίζουμε ότι το ακατόρθωτο ή το να κοπιασεις για να αποκτησεις κάτι αξίζει περισσότερο από κάτι που είναι μπροστά μας. Σκέφτομαι πως κάνουμε την ζωή μας δύσκολη επειδή φοβόμαστε ενώ τα πράγματα παντα είναι απλά.. Προτιμάμε τον εγωισμό και την ανασφάλεια μας και ας χάσουμε κάτι που πιθανόν να αξίζει.
> Μπορώ να συνεχίσω να λέω τι σκέφτομαι.


Καλησπερα! 
Πάνω σε αυτό θα ηθελα να προσθέσω και κάτι άλλο... Γιατί κάποιοι άνθρωποι να μπαίνουν στις ζωές των άλλων και να βγαίνουν όποτε θέλουν απλά επειδή βαρέθηκαν....αυτό.

----------


## ntinti

Θέλω σοδαααααα να χωνέψω τα χαριμπο ......

Οι μακακίες πληρώνονται να δω πως θα κοιμηθώ με αυτό το στομάχι. .....

----------


## fanh

Βέβαια με ολα αυτα τα γλυκά μας αποσυντονίζετε.. Χαχα

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Γιατι το λες αυτο;;δεν βλεπεις;;νιωθει τυψεις κ εχει συγκινηθει πολυ...σιγονταρει κ ο αλλος ο γαιδαρος,πολυ φιλος της...τεσπα...αληθεια θα φας μερεντα;;


Χαχαχα σε πληγωσα και εγώ;; Πέρα από την πλάκα.. Εγώ έχω χαμηλό ζάχαρο.. Κάτω από το όριο.. Αλλά είναι γαϊδουριά να φάω μερέντα τέτοια ώρα. Οπότε όχι δεν θα φάω..

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Θέλω σοδαααααα να χωνέψω τα χαριμπο ......
> 
> Οι μακακίες πληρώνονται να δω πως θα κοιμηθώ με αυτό το στομάχι. .....


Μουαχαχαχα...δεν θελω να φανω κακια αλλα να μωρεεε ...ας προσεχες κυρα μου!!

----------


## ntinti

> Μουαχαχαχα...δεν θελω να φανω κακια αλλα να μωρεεε ...ας προσεχες κυρα μου!!


Ας πρόσεχα λέει αλλά τι να κάνω μπήκαμε να διαλέξουμε ταινία να δει και εγώ διάλεγα χαριμπο....Δεν ξαναπάω μαζί του..κακές παρέες....

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Χαχαχα σε πληγωσα και εγώ;; Πέρα από την πλάκα.. Εγώ έχω χαμηλό ζάχαρο.. Κάτω από το όριο.. Αλλά είναι γαϊδουριά να φάω μερέντα τέτοια ώρα. Οπότε όχι δεν θα φάω..


Αμα ετρωγες θα με πληγωνες λιγο ναι γιατι παρασυρομαι ευκολα σε τετοια θεματα κ ζηλευω...θα θελα κ γω μερεντα αλλα αμα κρατιεσαι εσυ θα κρατηθω κ εγω...

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Αμα ετρωγες θα με πληγωνες λιγο ναι γιατι παρασυρομαι ευκολα σε τετοια θεματα κ ζηλευω...θα θελα κ γω μερεντα αλλα αμα κρατιεσαι εσυ θα κρατηθω κ εγω...


Χαχαχα κρατιέμαι καλά.. Εγώ μόνο για τσιγάρο δεν κρατιέμαι.. Και το προσπαθώ  :Frown:

----------


## george1520

> Καλησπερα! 
> Πάνω σε αυτό θα ηθελα να προσθέσω και κάτι άλλο... Γιατί κάποιοι άνθρωποι να μπαίνουν στις ζωές των άλλων και να βγαίνουν όποτε θέλουν απλά επειδή βαρέθηκαν....αυτό.


Όταν φεύγουν τέτοιοι άνθρωποι από την ζωή μας, κάνουμε τον σταυρό μας που έφυγαν.. Και πάμε για άλλα.. Που εννοείται θα είναι καλύτερα.

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Καλησπερα! 
> Πάνω σε αυτό θα ηθελα να προσθέσω και κάτι άλλο... Γιατί κάποιοι άνθρωποι να μπαίνουν στις ζωές των άλλων και να βγαίνουν όποτε θέλουν απλά επειδή βαρέθηκαν....αυτό.


Επιμενω στο να μην γενικευουμε και να προσπαθουμε να αποφευγουμε καποιες λεξεις.Σε αυτο που λες Φιλενια ολα ειναι σχετικα,μιλας πολυ γενικα ομως οποτε θα μπορουσες να παρεις διαφορες απαντησεις.Το οτι καποιος μπαινει στην ζωη μας δε σημαινει οτι δεν εχει δικαιωμα και να βγει, αν ετσι νιωθει.Ειμαι σιγουρη πως κ μεις πληγωσαμε καποιους ανθρωπους, που για τους οποιους λογους ,δεν θελαμε να ειμαστε πια μαζι τους.Φανταζομαι κι εμεις δεν θα θελαμε να μας αναγκασει καποιος να μεινουμε σε μια σχεση που δεν θελουμε πια.Οι σχεσεις,ο ερωτας,η αγαπη δεν εχουν εγγυησεις.Καποιες σχεσεις κανουν το κυκλο τους.Κραταμε αυτα που μας εδωσαν,κανουμε την αυτοκριτικη μας και προχωραμε.

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Όταν φεύγουν τέτοιοι άνθρωποι από την ζωή μας, κάνουμε τον σταυρό μας που έφυγαν.. Και πάμε για άλλα.. Που εννοείται θα είναι καλύτερα.


Χμμμ...δεν συμφωνω.Καποιος μπορει να σε αγαπησει και καποια στιγμη να σταματησει να νιωθει αυτο που ενιωθε πριν.Γιατι;;Γιατι οι ανθρωποι αλλαζουμε,αλλαζουν τα ονειρα μας,οι στοχοι μας,το οραμα μας,γιατι στην πορεια μπορει να ανακαλυψουμε οτι δεν ταιριαζαμε οσο νομιζαμε με τον αλλον.Το οτι καποιος σε χωριζει,δεν τον κανει κακο ανθρωπο.Γιατι να κανεις σταυρους κτλπ...Ακυρωθηκαν οσα ενιωθε κ οσα ζησατε επειδη η σχεση τελειωσε;;Τα καλυτερα δεν ερχονται Γιωργο.Εμεις γινομαστε καλυτεροι οταν κανουμε αυτοκριτικη κ αποζηταμε μετα καλυτερες καταστασεις οι ιδιοι.Εχω μεινει σε σε πολυχρονη τοξικη σχεση.Ακομα κι αυτη κατι μου προσεφερε.Με εκανε να συνειδητοποιησω ακριβως τι ΔΕΝ θελω απο μια σχεση.Μου εμαθε ο,τι εχω ορια.Μπορω να πω...τι μαλακας...να ανακουφιστω για λιγο αλλα αν δεν κοιταξω γιατι,τι με τραβηξε και γιατι δεν εφυγα(αυτοκριτικη)ο επομενος μαλακας θα με περιμενει στην γωνια.Αυτο λεγεται φαυλος κυκλος.Καθε σχεση ,ακομα κ η κακη κατι θα σου διδαξει.

----------


## george1520

> Χμμμ...δεν συμφωνω.Καποιος μπορει να σε αγαπησει και καποια στιγμη να σταματησει να νιωθει αυτο που ενιωθε πριν.Γιατι;;Γιατι οι ανθρωποι αλλαζουμε,αλλαζουν τα ονειρα μας,οι στοχοι μας,το οραμα μας,γιατι στην πορεια μπορει να ανακαλυψουμε οτι δεν ταιριαζαμε οσο νομιζαμε με τον αλλον.Το οτι καποιος σε χωριζει,δεν τον κανει κακο ανθρωπο.Γιατι να κανεις σταυρους κτλπ...Ακυρωθηκαν οσα ενιωθε κ οσα ζησατε επειδη η σχεση τελειωσε;;Τα καλυτερα δεν ερχονται Γιωργο.Εμεις γινομαστε καλυτεροι οταν κανουμε αυτοκριτικη κ αποζηταμε μετα καλυτερες καταστασεις οι ιδιοι.Εχω μεινει σε σε πολυχρονη τοξικη σχεση.Ακομα κι αυτη κατι μου προσεφερε.Με εκανε να συνειδητοποιησω ακριβως τι ΔΕΝ θελω απο μια σχεση.Μου εμαθε ο,τι εχω ορια.Μπορω να πω...τι μαλακας...να ανακουφιστω για λιγο αλλα αν δεν κοιταξω γιατι,τι με τραβηξε και γιατι δεν εφυγα(αυτοκριτικη)ο επομενος μαλακας θα με περιμενει στην γωνια.Αυτο λεγεται φαυλος κυκλος.Καθε σχεση ,ακομα κ η κακη κατι θα σου διδαξει.


Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν είμαι σε φάση για να μιλήσω σοβαρά. Γενικά δεν είμαι καλά.. Αλλά θα σου απαντήσω.
Η αγάπη δεν φεύγει.. Αν φύγει δεν ήταν αγάπη. Ο έρωτας ναι, ο ενθουσιασμός ναι αλλά όχι η αγάπη. Ναι γινόμαστε καλύτεροι με αυτοκριτική. Αλλά εγώ κάθε φορά που έχω μια αποτυχία ψάχνω για το καλύτερο. Πάω για το καλύτερο.. Και δεν λέω μόνο για το ερωτικό κομμάτι, εννοώ γενικά στην ζωή μου.

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν είμαι σε φάση για να μιλήσω σοβαρά. Γενικά δεν είμαι καλά.. Αλλά θα σου απαντήσω.
> Η αγάπη δεν φεύγει.. Αν φύγει δεν ήταν αγάπη. Ο έρωτας ναι, ο ενθουσιασμός ναι αλλά όχι η αγάπη. Ναι γινόμαστε καλύτεροι με αυτοκριτική. Αλλά εγώ κάθε φορά που έχω μια αποτυχία ψάχνω για το καλύτερο. Πάω για το καλύτερο.. Και δεν λέω μόνο για το ερωτικό κομμάτι, εννοώ γενικά στην ζωή μου.


Δε μ αρεσει η λεξη αποτυχια.Πολυ βαρυγδουπη.Πολυ βαρια λεξη.Για να πας για το καλυτερο πρεπει να ξερεις τι θες,τι δεν θες ποια τα ορια σου κτλπ.Δεν αρκει απλα να λεμε οτι το θελουμε.Γενικα, οσοι περναμε η περασαμε απο καταθλιψη καλο ειναι να αποφευγουμε λεξεις οπως αποτυχια/επιτυχια ποτε/παντα.Εχουν τεραστια σχεση με την δημιουργια της καταθλιψης.

----------


## george1520

> Δε μ αρεσει η λεξη αποτυχια.Πολυ βαρυγδουπη.Πολυ βαρια λεξη.Για να πας για το καλυτερο πρεπει να ξερεις τι θες,τι δεν θες ποια τα ορια σου κτλπ.Δεν αρκει απλα να λεμε οτι το θελουμε.Γενικα, οσοι περναμε η περασαμε απο καταθλιψη καλο ειναι να αποφευγουμε λεξεις οπως αποτυχια/επιτυχια ποτε/παντα.Εχουν τεραστια σχεση με την δημιουργια της καταθλιψης.


Δουλεύω εδώ και δύο χρόνια με τον εαυτό μου.. Εχω απέναντι μου την κατάθλιψη και θεωρώ ότι έχω κάνει τεράστια δουλειά και ελπίζω ότι μια μέρα θα την νικησω. Όσο για τις λέξεις που πρέπει να λέμε ή που δεν πρέπει να λέμε.. Τις ξέρω.. Αλλά ενα άτομο που ακούει από την βρεφική του ηλικία οοοοοολες τις αρνητικές λέξεις που υπάρχουν δεν μπορεί από την μία μέρα στην άλλη να καταφέρει να μην τις χρησιμοποιεί. Προσπαθώ όμως.. Σε ευχαριστώ

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Δουλεύω εδώ και δύο χρόνια με τον εαυτό μου.. Εχω απέναντι μου την κατάθλιψη και θεωρώ ότι έχω κάνει τεράστια δουλειά και ελπίζω ότι μια μέρα θα την νικησω. Όσο για τις λέξεις που πρέπει να λέμε ή που δεν πρέπει να λέμε.. Τις ξέρω.. Αλλά ενα άτομο που ακούει από την βρεφική του ηλικία οοοοοολες τις αρνητικές λέξεις που υπάρχουν δεν μπορεί από την μία μέρα στην άλλη να καταφέρει να μην τις χρησιμοποιεί. Προσπαθώ όμως.. Σε ευχαριστώ


Δεν διαφωνω οτι εχεις κανει τεραστια δουλεια κ ξερω πως ειναι απο μικρος να ακους αυτα τα αρνητικα.Δεν θα γινει σε μια μερα,αυτο ειναι το μονο σιγουρο.Προσπαθεις,το καταλαβαινω.Εδω ομως ειμαστε κ για επισημαινουμε ο ενας στον αλλον καποια πραγματα.Ετσι δεν ειναι;Ειδικα σε πιθανες υποτροπες.

----------


## george1520

> Δεν διαφωνω οτι εχεις κανει τεραστια δουλεια κ ξερω πως ειναι απο μικρος να ακους αυτα τα αρνητικα.Δεν θα γινει σε μια μερα,αυτο ειναι το μονο σιγουρο.Προσπαθεις,το καταλαβαινω.Εδω ομως ειμαστε κ για επισημαινουμε ο ενας στον αλλον καποια πραγματα.Ετσι δεν ειναι;Ειδικα σε πιθανες υποτροπες.


Διάβασε ξανά τα μηνύματα σου.. Αυτά που μου λένε για τις αρνητικές λέξεις.. Μέτρησε πόσα "Μη" και "Δεν" είπες..  :Smile:

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Διάβασε ξανά τα μηνύματα σου.. Αυτά που μου λένε για τις αρνητικές λέξεις.. Μέτρησε πόσα "Μη" και "Δεν" είπες..


Δεν ειπα ποτε για μη/δεν...ουτε καν τις ανεφερα ως λεξεις...μηπως να ξαναδιαβασεις εσυ τα μηνυματα μου;;ποτε/παντα,επιτυχια/αποτυχια...Δεν ειμαι καθολου σιγουρη οτι αντιληφθηκες ουτε τι ειπα,ουτε τι επισημανα...επισης φαινεται να σαν να παιρνεις ο,τι λεω προσωπικα για σενα ενω ξεκαθαρα μιλησα για οσους περασαμε η περναμε καταθλιψη...Γενικως, απαντας σαν να σου ειπα οτι δεν καταφερες κατι και σαν να κανουμε διαγωνισμο ποιος καταφερε τι...σορυ αλλα αυτο ειναι δικη σου προβολη.

----------


## george1520

> Δεν ειπα ποτε για μη/δεν...ουτε καν τις ανεφερα ως λεξεις...μηπως να ξαναδιαβασεις εσυ τα μηνυματα μου;;ποτε/παντα,επιτυχια/αποτυχια...Δεν ειμαι καθολου σιγουρη οτι αντιληφθηκες ουτε τι ειπα,ουτε τι επισημανα...επισης φαινεται να σαν να παιρνεις ο,τι λεω προσωπικα για σενα ενω ξεκαθαρα μιλησα για οσους περασαμε η περναμε καταθλιψη...Γενικως, απαντας σαν να σου ειπα οτι δεν καταφερες κατι και σαν να κανουμε διαγωνισμο ποιος καταφερε τι...σορυ αλλα αυτο ειναι δικη σου προβολη.


Σου έχω πει εξαρχής ότι δεν είμαι καλά.. Και επιλέγεις τα μηνύματα μου και λες τα δικά σου..
Εχω μιλήσει με την ψυχολόγο για τις αρνητικές λέξεις. Το μυαλό δεν μπορεί να καταλάβει τις λέξεις "μην" και "Δεν". Εσύ όμως τις χρησιμοποιείς συνέχεια.. Όπως και την λέξη πρέπει.. Αυτό το κομμάτι που αναφέρεις για τις αρνητικές λέξεις κτλ είναι κάτι το οποίο σου έχω πει ότι το γνωρίζω και προσπαθώ και πάλι συνεχισες να μου κάνεις διορθώσεις στα κείμενα μου..

Χαλάρωσε λίγο, συνέχισε εδώ την πλάκα.. Γιαυτό είμαι και εγώ εδώ για να γελάσω, να ξεχαστω.

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Σου έχω πει εξαρχής ότι δεν είμαι καλά.. Και επιλέγεις τα μηνύματα μου και λες τα δικά σου..
> Εχω μιλήσει με την ψυχολόγο για τις αρνητικές λέξεις. Το μυαλό δεν μπορεί να καταλάβει τις λέξεις "μην" και "Δεν". Εσύ όμως τις χρησιμοποιείς συνέχεια.. Όπως και την λέξη πρέπει.. Αυτό το κομμάτι που αναφέρεις για τις αρνητικές λέξεις κτλ είναι κάτι το οποίο σου έχω πει ότι το γνωρίζω και προσπαθώ και πάλι συνεχισες να μου κάνεις διορθώσεις στα κείμενα μου..
> 
> Χαλάρωσε λίγο, συνέχισε εδώ την πλάκα.. Γιαυτό είμαι και εγώ εδώ για να γελάσω, να ξεχαστω.


Εγω κανω χαλαρη συζητηση Γιωργο οπως παντα κι αν εσυ εχεις τα θεματα σου μπορεις να τα ξεσπασεις αλλου.Οι λεξεις που λες δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι δεν πρεπει να χρησιμοποιουνται...αυτο το ξερεις εσυ και μαλλον μονο σε εσενα βγαζει νοημα.Σου κανω διορθωσεις;;;Επειδη εχω αντιθετη αποψη;;Ελα τωρα...επιβεβαιωνομαι οτι παιρνεις ο,τι σου λεω προσωπικα και συμπεριφερεσαι λες και κανουμε διαγωνισμο.Αλλος πρεπει να χαλαρωσει...παρεξηγεις πολυ ευκολα απο οτι καταλαβα οποτε δεν ξανασυνεχιζω συζητηση μαζι σου.Αφου τα χεις λυμενα βρε καλο μου ποια ειμαι εγω να εχω αντιθετη αποψη κ να τολμω να την εκφρασω;;αα ναι ξεχασα...σε διορθωνω...please...

----------


## george1520

> Εγω κανω χαλαρη συζητηση Γιωργο οπως παντα κι αν εσυ εχεις τα θεματα σου μπορεις να τα ξεσπασεις αλλου.Οι λεξεις που λες δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι δεν πρεπει να χρησιμοποιουνται...αυτο το ξερεις εσυ και μαλλον μονο σε εσενα βγαζει νοημα.Σου κανω διορθωσεις;;;Επειδη εχω αντιθετη αποψη;;Ελα τωρα...επιβεβαιωνομαι οτι παιρνεις ο,τι σου λεω προσωπικα και συμπεριφερεσαι λες και κανουμε διαγωνισμο.Αλλος πρεπει να χαλαρωσει...παρεξηγεις πολυ ευκολα απο οτι καταλαβα οποτε δεν ξανασυνεχιζω συζητηση μαζι σου.Αφου τα χεις λυμενα βρε καλο μου ποια ειμαι εγω να εχω αντιθετη αποψη κ να τολμω να την εκφρασω;;αα ναι ξεχασα...σε διορθωνω...please...


Είπα ότι τα έχω λυμένα; σου λέει ένας άνθρωπος ότι δεν είναι καλά και δεν βάζεις όρια!!
Και τις λέξεις που αναφέρω μου τις έχει πει η ψυχολόγος αφού είχαμε κάνει ένα "πείραμα".. Η λέξη πρέπει έχει μέσα εκβιασμό.. Η λέξη ΜΗ και ΔΕΝ δεν μπορεί να τις ακούσει ο εγκέφαλος. Με είχε ρωτήσει τι θέλω αυτή την στιγμή.. Και ήμουν χάλια ψυχολογικα (αρχή κατάθλιψης) και της είχα πει ότι "δεν θέλω να φοβαμαι". Και μου λέει Το σώμα σου αντιδρασε ακριβώς όπως θα αντιδρούσε στον φόβο.. Γιατί στην ουσία είπα "θέλω να φοβαμαι".
Δεν κάθισα όμως εδώ να κάνω διορθώσεις στα κείμενα κάποιου. Και μπορώ να καταλάβω ότι το έκανες μια φορά για να βοηθήσεις.. Αλλά συνεχισες.. Αν ήθελες να περάσεις το μήνυμα για τις αρνητικές λέξεις θα μπορούσες να το κάνεις με διαφορετικό τρόπο από την στιγμή που είπα ότι σήμερα δεν είναι μια καλή μέρα για μένα..

Κρέπα!!!!

----------


## Macgyver

> Δεν ειπα ποτε για μη/δεν...ουτε καν τις ανεφερα ως λεξεις...μηπως να ξαναδιαβασεις εσυ τα μηνυματα μου;;ποτε/παντα,επιτυχια/αποτυχια...Δεν ειμαι καθολου σιγουρη οτι αντιληφθηκες ουτε τι ειπα,ουτε τι επισημανα...επισης φαινεται να σαν να παιρνεις ο,τι λεω προσωπικα για σενα ενω ξεκαθαρα μιλησα για οσους περασαμε η περναμε καταθλιψη...Γενικως, απαντας σαν να σου ειπα οτι δεν καταφερες κατι και σαν να κανουμε διαγωνισμο ποιος καταφερε τι...σορυ αλλα αυτο ειναι δικη σου προβολη.


Βρε βρε , μικρη ολλανδεζα , που δεν εισαι υποθετω απο την Ολλανδια , αλλα επελεξες θετικο νικνειμ ........ δεν ειναι καλα στην Ολλανδια , και αλλλα καλα κοινωνικου τυπου , εδω εχουμε το καλυτερο κλιμα .........μονο τουλιπες εχουν εκει ..........γραφεις ωραια , θετικα , μπραβο σου , εγω δεν ειμαι μικρος Ολλανδεζος , αλλα μεγαλος Ο . ..........χαιρομαι τους ανθρωπους που αν και αντιμετωπιζουν καποιο προβλημα , δεν χανουν το ηθικο τους , ενταξει υπαρχουν , λιγοι ομως ........και κατα διαστηματα ........ εχετε μπουρ - μπουρ με την αγαπητη Αντα , που την εκτιμω κι εγω , χωρις να ξερω πολλα γι αυτην ,ναι ξερω μερικα απ τα προσωπικα της , που εχει δημιοσιευσει , αλλα περαν αυτων ουδεν ...........................
φιλικα παντα ......

----------


## george1520

> Βρε βρε , μικρη ολλανδεζα , που δεν εισαι υποθετω απο την Ολλανδια , αλλα επελεξες θετικο νικνειμ ........ δεν ειναι καλα στην Ολλανδια , εδω εχουμε το καλυτερο κλιμα .........μονο τουλιπες εχουν εκει ..........γραφεις ωραια , θετικα , μπραβο σου , εγω δεν ειμαι μικροε Ολλανδεζος , αλλα μεγαλος Ο . ..........χαιρομαι τουε ανθρωπους που αν και αντιμετωπιζουν καποιο προβλημα , δεν χανουν το ηθικο τους , ενταξει υπαρχουν , λιγοι ομως ........και κατα διαστηματα ........ εχετε μπουρ - μπουρ με την αγαπητη Αντα , που την εκτιμω κι εγω , χωρις να ξερω πολλα γι αυτην ,ναι ξερω μερικα απ τα προσωπικα της , που εχει δημιοσιευσει , αλλα περαν αυτων ουδεν ...........................
> φιλικα παντα ......


Φιλε μου.. Που χάθηκες εσύ; είσαι καλά;;;

----------


## Macgyver

> Φιλε μου.. Που χάθηκες εσύ; είσαι καλά;;;



Καλα ειμαι Τζωρτζ , δεν χαθηκα , παντα διαβαζω το φορουν .......σευχαριστω που ρωτας .............

----------


## george1520

> Καλα ειμαι Τζωρτζ , δεν χαθηκα , παντα διαβαζω το φορουν .......σευχαριστω που ρωτας .............


Είδα πριν μέρες το προφίλ σου..

"ποτέ παντρεμένος". Τι εννοείς; δεν παντρεύτηκες ποτέ ή ότι βγάζεις σπυριά μόνο στην ιδέα του γάμου;

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Είπα ότι τα έχω λυμένα; σου λέει ένας άνθρωπος ότι δεν είναι καλά και δεν βάζεις όρια!!
> Και τις λέξεις που αναφέρω μου τις έχει πει η ψυχολόγος αφού είχαμε κάνει ένα "πείραμα".. Η λέξη πρέπει έχει μέσα εκβιασμό.. Η λέξη ΜΗ και ΔΕΝ δεν μπορεί να τις ακούσει ο εγκέφαλος. Με είχε ρωτήσει τι θέλω αυτή την στιγμή.. Και ήμουν χάλια ψυχολογικα (αρχή κατάθλιψης) και της είχα πει ότι "δεν θέλω να φοβαμαι". Και μου λέει Το σώμα σου αντιδρασε ακριβώς όπως θα αντιδρούσε στον φόβο.. Γιατί στην ουσία είπα "θέλω να φοβαμαι".
> Δεν κάθισα όμως εδώ να κάνω διορθώσεις στα κείμενα κάποιου. Και μπορώ να καταλάβω ότι το έκανες μια φορά για να βοηθήσεις.. Αλλά συνεχισες.. Αν ήθελες να περάσεις το μήνυμα για τις αρνητικές λέξεις θα μπορούσες να το κάνεις με διαφορετικό τρόπο από την στιγμή που είπα ότι σήμερα δεν είναι μια καλή μέρα για μένα..
> 
> Κρέπα!!!!


 Μπλα μπλα μπλα μπλα μπλα...χωρις ουσια...εδω δεν καταλαβες τι ειπε η ψυχολογος σου,θα καταλαβεις τι λεω εγω...;;;Μισο να κρατησω προγραμμα να ρωταω απο πριν ποτε ειναι καλη μερα για σενα να εκφρασω αντιθετη αποψη μην ταραχτεις.Ασε μας Γιωργακη,λυσε τα θεματα σου μονος σου και μην τα κανεις προβολη στους αλλους.Επιμονη οτι σε "διορθωσα" γιατι εχω αντιθετη αποψη.Ο μοντιε...πως τολμησα...Εσυ δεν εχεις ορια,τα παιρνεις ολα προσωπικα,λες κ κανουμε διαγωνισμο κ επιμενεις κιολας.Σορυ αλλα βαρεθηκα ηδη.φουλ υπερβολικος.Σορυ που τολμησα να εκφρασω αποψη ενω δεν εισαι καλα αλλα επειδη δεν ταιριαζουν οι χαρακτηρες μας δεν θα σε "ξαναδιορθωσω".Ενταξει;Λυθη κε το θεμα.Βαριεμαι να το συνεχισω.

----------


## george1520

> Μπλα μπλα μπλα μπλα μπλα...χωρις ουσια...εδω δεν καταλαβες τι ειπε η ψυχολογος σου,θα καταλαβεις τι λεω εγω...;;;Μισο να κρατησω προγραμμα να ρωταω απο πριν ποτε ειναι καλη μερα για σενα να εκφρασω αντιθετη αποψη μην ταραχτεις.Ασε μας Γιωργακη,λυσε τα θεματα σου μονος σου και μην τα κανεις προβολη στους αλλους.Επιμονη οτι σε "διορθωσα" γιατι εχω αντιθετη αποψη.Ο μοντιε...πως τολμησα...Εσυ δεν εχεις ορια,τα παιρνεις ολα προσωπικα,λες κ κανουμε διαγωνισμο κ επιμενεις κιολας.Σορυ αλλα βαρεθηκα ηδη.φουλ υπερβολικος.Σορυ που τολμησα να εκφρασω αποψη ενω δεν εισαι καλα αλλα επειδη δεν ταιριαζουν οι χαρακτηρες μας δεν θα σε "ξαναδιορθωσω".Ενταξει;Λυθη κε το θεμα.Βαριεμαι να το συνεχισω.


Δεν έχω καταλάβει πραγματικά γιατί με έστησες στον τοίχο τόση ώρα. Με ειρωνεύεσαι, μου επιτίθεσαι.. Πραγματικά δεν έχω καταλάβει ποιο είναι το πρόβλημα σου. Τι σου έκανα;

Το αν κατάλαβα ή αν δεν κατάλαβα τι είπα με την ψυχολόγο και τι λέω μαζί της το ξέρω μονο εγώ. Χαλάρωσε λίγο, άλλαξε υφακι.. Μην συνεχίσεις την συζήτηση.

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Βρε βρε , μικρη ολλανδεζα , που δεν εισαι υποθετω απο την Ολλανδια , αλλα επελεξες θετικο νικνειμ ........ δεν ειναι καλα στην Ολλανδια , και αλλλα καλα κοινωνικου τυπου , εδω εχουμε το καλυτερο κλιμα .........μονο τουλιπες εχουν εκει ..........γραφεις ωραια , θετικα , μπραβο σου , εγω δεν ειμαι μικρος Ολλανδεζος , αλλα μεγαλος Ο . ..........χαιρομαι τους ανθρωπους που αν και αντιμετωπιζουν καποιο προβλημα , δεν χανουν το ηθικο τους , ενταξει υπαρχουν , λιγοι ομως ........και κατα διαστηματα ........ εχετε μπουρ - μπουρ με την αγαπητη Αντα , που την εκτιμω κι εγω , χωρις να ξερω πολλα γι αυτην ,ναι ξερω μερικα απ τα προσωπικα της , που εχει δημιοσιευσει , αλλα περαν αυτων ουδεν ...........................
> φιλικα παντα ......


Χαχα...μικρη ολλανδεζα μεγαλος ολλανδεζος... ναι το μπουρ μπουρ το εχουμε  :Smile:

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Δεν έχω καταλάβει πραγματικά γιατί με έστησες στον τοίχο τόση ώρα. Με ειρωνεύεσαι, μου επιτίθεσαι.. Πραγματικά δεν έχω καταλάβει ποιο είναι το πρόβλημα σου. Τι σου έκανα;
> 
> Το αν κατάλαβα ή αν δεν κατάλαβα τι είπα με την ψυχολόγο και τι λέω μαζί της το ξέρω μονο εγώ. Χαλάρωσε λίγο, άλλαξε υφακι.. Μην συνεχίσεις την συζήτηση.


Αλλαξε εσυ υφακι αμα θες...Σε ευχαριστω που με ενημερωνεις να μην συνεχισω την συζητηση ενω σου ειπα οτι δεν θελω να συνεχισω την συζητηση.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Βρε βρε , μικρη ολλανδεζα , που δεν εισαι υποθετω απο την Ολλανδια , αλλα επελεξες θετικο νικνειμ ........ δεν ειναι καλα στην Ολλανδια , και αλλλα καλα κοινωνικου τυπου , εδω εχουμε το καλυτερο κλιμα .........μονο τουλιπες εχουν εκει ..........γραφεις ωραια , θετικα , μπραβο σου , εγω δεν ειμαι μικρος Ολλανδεζος , αλλα μεγαλος Ο . ..........χαιρομαι τους ανθρωπους που αν και αντιμετωπιζουν καποιο προβλημα , δεν χανουν το ηθικο τους , ενταξει υπαρχουν , λιγοι ομως ........και κατα διαστηματα ........ εχετε μπουρ - μπουρ με την αγαπητη Αντα , που την εκτιμω κι εγω , χωρις να ξερω πολλα γι αυτην ,ναι ξερω μερικα απ τα προσωπικα της , που εχει δημιοσιευσει , αλλα περαν αυτων ουδεν ...........................
> φιλικα παντα ......


Ευχαριστώ πολύ  :Smile: 
Και εγώ σε εκτιμώ.. Είσαι της φιλοσοφίας  :Smile:

----------


## Macgyver

> Είδα πριν μέρες το προφίλ σου..
> 
> "ποτέ παντρεμένος". Τι εννοείς; δεν παντρεύτηκες ποτέ ή ότι βγάζεις σπυριά μόνο στην ιδέα του γάμου;


Οχι, εννοω οτι δεν παντρευτηκα ποτέ , αλλα δεν βγαζω σπυρια στην ιδεα του γαμου, ειμαι ομως πολυ εκλεκτικος ......και εχασα και καμμια 18αρια χρονια με την κτθλψη , που ειχα απομονωθει .....

----------


## Macgyver

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ 
> Και εγώ σε εκτιμώ.. Είσαι της φιλοσοφίας



Οντως Αντα , ειμαι της φιλοσοφιας και φιλειρηνικος , μεχρι να με ..............πειραξουν !

----------


## fanh

> Όταν φεύγουν τέτοιοι άνθρωποι από την ζωή μας, κάνουμε τον σταυρό μας που έφυγαν.. Και πάμε για άλλα.. Που εννοείται θα είναι καλύτερα.


Καλημερα!!! Εννοείται βλέπεις το θετικο και πας παρακατω... Τωρα καλυτερα χειροτερα αυτό εξαρταται απο μας και την κριση μας.

----------


## george1520

> Καλημερα!!! Εννοείται βλέπεις το θετικο και πας παρακατω... Τωρα καλυτερα χειροτερα αυτό εξαρταται απο μας και την κριση μας.


Καλημέρα.. Καλή βδομάδα

----------


## fanh

> Επιμενω στο να μην γενικευουμε και να προσπαθουμε να αποφευγουμε καποιες λεξεις.Σε αυτο που λες Φιλενια ολα ειναι σχετικα,μιλας πολυ γενικα ομως οποτε θα μπορουσες να παρεις διαφορες απαντησεις.Το οτι καποιος μπαινει στην ζωη μας δε σημαινει οτι δεν εχει δικαιωμα και να βγει, αν ετσι νιωθει.Ειμαι σιγουρη πως κ μεις πληγωσαμε καποιους ανθρωπους, που για τους οποιους λογους ,δεν θελαμε να ειμαστε πια μαζι τους.Φανταζομαι κι εμεις δεν θα θελαμε να μας αναγκασει καποιος να μεινουμε σε μια σχεση που δεν θελουμε πια.Οι σχεσεις,ο ερωτας,η αγαπη δεν εχουν εγγυησεις.Καποιες σχεσεις κανουν το κυκλο τους.Κραταμε αυτα που μας εδωσαν,κανουμε την αυτοκριτικη μας και προχωραμε.


Συμφωνω μαζι σου και εχεις ενα δικιο ως προς το τι μιλησα αρκετα γενικα. Ηθελα απλα να συμμετεχω στη συζητηση σας χωρις να κανω ανάλυση στο θεμα μου. Απλα θα συμφωνησω με τον georgeοτι η αγαπη δεν τελειωνει. Ο ενθουσιασμος ο ερωτας ναι. Ομως η αγαπη οχι. Και οταν κανεις σχεδια και θες να εισαι με τον αλλο και τον αγαπας κανεις προσπαθεια να δεις τι φταιει και να λυσεις τα προβληματα. Τελος παντων δεν θελω να πω παραπανω πραγματα και να αναλυσω γιατι ξεφευγει και απο την εννοια του κανουμε χαλαρη συζητηση. Παντως το εθεσες πολυ ωραια..

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Οντως Αντα , ειμαι της φιλοσοφιας και φιλειρηνικος , μεχρι να με ..............πειραξουν !


Καλημέρα 
Όλοι είμαστε καλοί, μέχρι να μας πειράξουν..

----------


## Macgyver

> Καλημέρα 
> Όλοι είμαστε καλοί, μέχρι να μας πειράξουν..



Mpaa , ειμαι πολυ καλος , χαλι να με πατησεις , αλλα μεχρι να ενοχληθω ....

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Mpaa , ειμαι πολυ καλος , χαλι να με πατησεις , αλλα μεχρι να ενοχληθω ....


Μα αν είσαι χαλί να σε πατήσουν.. Δεν ενοχλεισαι συχνά; 
Το γύρισα και εγώ στη φιλοσοφία τώρα..

----------


## george1520

> Μα αν είσαι χαλί να σε πατήσουν.. Δεν ενοχλεισαι συχνά; 
> Το γύρισα και εγώ στη φιλοσοφία τώρα..


Να ζει κανείς ή να μην ζει;

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Να ζει κανείς ή να μην ζει;


Τώρα ρωτάς μια καταθλιπτική.. Εννοείται θα σου πει "να μη ζει"..
Το θέμα είναι να φέρεσαι όπως σου φέρονται ή να είσαι χαλί;;

----------


## george1520

> Τώρα ρωτάς μια καταθλιπτική.. Εννοείται θα σου πει "να μη ζει"..
> Το θέμα είναι να φέρεσαι όπως σου φέρονται ή να είσαι χαλί;;


Να σαι χαλί ή να μην είσαι; ιδου η απορία.

Να μην είσαι.. Θέτεις τα όρια σου..

----------


## Ορέστης

Μπηκε διαρρηκτης σπιτι μου. Ημουν ξαπλωμενος στο κρεβατι και ειδα την πορτα να ανοιγει. Νομισα οτι ηταν η μανα μου αλλα τελικα ηταν μια γρια ξενη. Με ειδε κι εφυγε γρηγορα. Δεν αντεδρασα αμεσως γιατι σκεφτηκα μηπως ηταν καμια γνωστη της μανας μου. Σηκωθηκα ομως μετα απο ενα λεπτο και δεν ηταν κανεις στο σπιτι.

----------


## george1520

> Μπηκε διαρρηκτης σπιτι μου. Ημουν ξαπλωμενος στο κρεβατι και ειδα την πορτα να ανοιγει. Νομισα οτι ηταν η μανα μου αλλα τελικα ηταν μια γρια ξενη. Με ειδε κι εφυγε γρηγορα. Δεν αντεδρασα αμεσως γιατι σκεφτηκα μηπως ηταν καμια γνωστη της μανας μου. Σηκωθηκα ομως μετα απο ενα λεπτο και δεν ηταν κανεις στο σπιτι.


Μήπως ήταν όνειρο?

Γρια και να έφυγε γρήγορα? Και μπήκε απλά για να σε δει ξαπλωμενο;

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

> Μπηκε διαρρηκτης σπιτι μου. Ημουν ξαπλωμενος στο κρεβατι και ειδα την πορτα να ανοιγει. Νομισα οτι ηταν η μανα μου αλλα τελικα ηταν μια γρια ξενη. Με ειδε κι εφυγε γρηγορα. Δεν αντεδρασα αμεσως γιατι σκεφτηκα μηπως ηταν καμια γνωστη της μανας μου. Σηκωθηκα ομως μετα απο ενα λεπτο και δεν ηταν κανεις στο σπιτι.


Ρώτησες την μαμά σου μήπως ήταν όντως καμία φίλη της;;
Διάβασα στο ίντερνετ για μια γριά που κρατούσε τσιλιες μέχρι να κλέψει ο γιος της.. Λες να ήταν αυτή;

----------


## ntinti

> Να σαι χαλί ή να μην είσαι; ιδου η απορία.
> 
> Να μην είσαι.. Θέτεις τα όρια σου..


Χαλί να με πατήσεις ήμουν ειμαι και θα είμαι.....

Γι αυτό μια ζωή θα ζορίζομαι......

----------


## george1520

> Χαλί να με πατήσεις ήμουν ειμαι και θα είμαι.....
> 
> Γι αυτό μια ζωή θα ζορίζομαι......


Αν σαρεσει να είσαι χαλί.. Τότε να μην παραπονιεσαι.. Αν δεν σαρεσει τότε βάζεις τα όρια σου.. Μέχρι ένα σημείο πρέπει να κάνεις υποχωρήσεις και να "ανέχεσαι" κάποια πράγματα..

Και το χαλί να ξέρεις μαζεύει σκόνη.

----------


## ntinti

> Αν σαρεσει να είσαι χαλί.. Τότε να μην παραπονιεσαι.. Αν δεν σαρεσει τότε βάζεις τα όρια σου.. Μέχρι ένα σημείο πρέπει να κάνεις υποχωρήσεις και να "ανέχεσαι" κάποια πράγματα..
> 
> Και το χαλί να ξέρεις μαζεύει σκόνη.


Αυτο ειναι το κακο οτι δεν παραπονιέμαι .....εξού και ότι γι αυτό ζοριζομε....
Απλά μάρεσει να είμαι δίπλα στον άλλον όταν το βλέπω ότι δεν είναι καλά και μάρεσει να τον βοηθάω με όποιον τρόπο μπορώ....
Τώρα αν κάποιοι το εκμεταλλεύονται τι να πω, εγώ νοιώθω καλά όταν νοιώθω ότι προσφέρω ασχετα ότι βλέπω μετά ότι μπορεί να μην άξιζε....

Μαζόχες ένα πράμα...

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Αυτο ειναι το κακο οτι δεν παραπονιέμαι .....εξού και ότι γι αυτό ζοριζομε....
> Απλά μάρεσει να είμαι δίπλα στον άλλον όταν το βλέπω ότι δεν είναι καλά και μάρεσει να τον βοηθάω με όποιον τρόπο μπορώ....
> Τώρα αν κάποιοι το εκμεταλλεύονται τι να πω, εγώ νοιώθω καλά όταν νοιώθω ότι προσφέρω ασχετα ότι βλέπω μετά ότι μπορεί να μην άξιζε....
> 
> Μαζόχες ένα πράμα...


Χαχαχα.. Η τελευταία σου πρόταση με αντιπροσωπεύει τέλεια..

----------


## ntinti

> Χαχαχα.. Η τελευταία σου πρόταση με αντιπροσωπεύει τέλεια..


Κατάλαβα ......
Τουλάχιστον πλέον λέω εγώ το έκανα το καλό ,ας έχουν οι αλλοι τύψεις ότι με εκμεταλλεύτηκαν. ..
Σωστό ,λάθος δεν ξερω ,πλέον θέλω να σταματήσω να αναλύω Τις συμπεριφορές των άλλων προς τα εμένα....Δεν μου κάνει καλό .....

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Κατάλαβα ......
> Τουλάχιστον πλέον λέω εγώ το έκανα το καλό ,ας έχουν οι αλλοι τύψεις ότι με εκμεταλλεύτηκαν. ..
> Σωστό ,λάθος δεν ξερω ,πλέον θέλω να σταματήσω να αναλύω Τις συμπεριφορές των άλλων προς τα εμένα....Δεν μου κάνει καλό .....


Έχεις δίκιο.. Ο καθένας στη συμπεριφορά του βγάζει ότι έχει μέσα του.. Οπότε όλα καλά...

----------


## ntinti

> Έχεις δίκιο.. Ο καθένας στη συμπεριφορά του βγάζει ότι έχει μέσα του.. Οπότε όλα καλά...


Τι κανεις εσυ πως ήταν η μέρα σου ?

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Τι κανεις εσυ πως ήταν η μέρα σου ?


Ένα άνοστο πράμα.. Καφέ και τσιγάρα.. Σε λίγο θα πάω την μικρή εργοθεραπεια και θα πάω για περπάτημα.. 
Εσύ;

----------


## ntinti

> Ένα άνοστο πράμα.. Καφέ και τσιγάρα.. Σε λίγο θα πάω την μικρή εργοθεραπεια και θα πάω για περπάτημα.. 
> Εσύ;


Μια από τα ίδια δουλειά γεμάτη άγχος σήμερα και τώρα σπίτι να ηρεμήσω...αργότερα θα πάω και εγώ για περπάτημα μπας και χαλαρώσω λιγάκι ......

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Μια από τα ίδια δουλειά γεμάτη άγχος σήμερα και τώρα σπίτι να ηρεμήσω...αργότερα θα πάω και εγώ για περπάτημα μπας και χαλαρώσω λιγάκι ......


Να πας.. Αυτό μόνο καλό κάνει

----------


## Ορέστης

> Ρώτησες την μαμά σου μήπως ήταν όντως καμία φίλη της;;
> Διάβασα στο ίντερνετ για μια γριά που κρατούσε τσιλιες μέχρι να κλέψει ο γιος της.. Λες να ήταν αυτή;


Δεν εχει φιλες. Πηγε στην αδτυνομια ο αδερφος μου γιατι ειχε δει κατι τσιγγανες απεξω. Η μανα μου λεει οτι το φανταστηκα. Λειπει κι ενα πενηνταευρω απο ενα πορτοφολι, αλλα δεν πηρε τιποτε αλλο.

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Συμφωνω μαζι σου και εχεις ενα δικιο ως προς το τι μιλησα αρκετα γενικα. Ηθελα απλα να συμμετεχω στη συζητηση σας χωρις να κανω ανάλυση στο θεμα μου. Απλα θα συμφωνησω με τον georgeοτι η αγαπη δεν τελειωνει. Ο ενθουσιασμος ο ερωτας ναι. Ομως η αγαπη οχι. Και οταν κανεις σχεδια και θες να εισαι με τον αλλο και τον αγαπας κανεις προσπαθεια να δεις τι φταιει και να λυσεις τα προβληματα. Τελος παντων δεν θελω να πω παραπανω πραγματα και να αναλυσω γιατι ξεφευγει και απο την εννοια του κανουμε χαλαρη συζητηση. Παντως το εθεσες πολυ ωραια..


Καλα εννοειται δεν φευγει δεν ειπα το αντιθετο αλλα αν του αλλου του τελειωσε,δεν θα κανει προσπαθεια.Γενικα οταν εισαι θυμωμενος η πληγωμενος δεν μπορεις να δεις αντικειμενικα τα πραγματα.Οταν περασει ο καιρος και εισαι σε θεση να τα δεις αντικειμενικα κι απο αποσταση τα πραγματα,τοτε τα βαζεις στην πραγματικη τους διασταση.

----------


## george1520

> Αυτο ειναι το κακο οτι δεν παραπονιέμαι .....εξού και ότι γι αυτό ζοριζομε....
> Απλά μάρεσει να είμαι δίπλα στον άλλον όταν το βλέπω ότι δεν είναι καλά και μάρεσει να τον βοηθάω με όποιον τρόπο μπορώ....
> Τώρα αν κάποιοι το εκμεταλλεύονται τι να πω, εγώ νοιώθω καλά όταν νοιώθω ότι προσφέρω ασχετα ότι βλέπω μετά ότι μπορεί να μην άξιζε....
> 
> Μαζόχες ένα πράμα...


Τι χαλί είσαι όμως; Της εισόδου που καθαρίζουν τα πόδια πριν μπουν σπίτι ή αυτό στο σαλόνι που φοβάσαι να πατήσεις πανω;

----------


## ntinti

> Τι χαλί είσαι όμως; Της εισόδου που καθαρίζουν τα πόδια πριν μπουν σπίτι ή αυτό στο σαλόνι που φοβάσαι να πατήσεις πανω;


Αυτό θα το πουν οι αλλοι .....

----------


## george1520

> Αυτό θα το πουν οι αλλοι .....


Όταν "εκμεταλλευονται" το χάρισμα που έχεις.. Τότε είσαι το χαλί που βρίσκεται στην εισοδο. Οταν το εκτιμούν είσαι το χαλί στο σαλόνι..

----------


## ntinti

> Όταν "εκμεταλλευονται" το χάρισμα που έχεις.. Τότε είσαι το χαλί που βρίσκεται στην εισοδο. Οταν το εκτιμούν είσαι το χαλί στο σαλόνι..


Έχεις δίκιο εγώ πάντως είμαι εδώ σε όποιον με χρειαστεί....Έτσι όπως έχω δυο τρεις δικούς μου ανθρώπους που στα πολύ δύσκολα ήταν εκεί και χωρίς αυτούς δεν ξερω που θα ήμουν τώρα ,έτσι θέλω να είμαι και εγώ από εδώ και πέρα....
Όλη αυτή η ιστορία ειδικά μετά τον πόνο και το χειρουργείο που ένοιωσα θελω παρά πολύ να βοηθάω με όποιο τρόπο μπορώ ανθρώπους που πονάνε είτε ψυχικά είτε σωματικά....
Περνώ ζωή ένα πράγμα ,δύναμη δεν μπορώ να το εξηγήσω ...Γι αυτό πλέον δεν με νοιάζει το τι πιστεύουν ....

----------


## george1520

> Έχεις δίκιο εγώ πάντως είμαι εδώ σε όποιον με χρειαστεί....Έτσι όπως έχω δυο τρεις δικούς μου ανθρώπους που στα πολύ δύσκολα ήταν εκεί και χωρίς αυτούς δεν ξερω που θα ήμουν τώρα ,έτσι θέλω να είμαι και εγώ από εδώ και πέρα....
> Όλη αυτή η ιστορία ειδικά μετά τον πόνο και το χειρουργείο που ένοιωσα θελω παρά πολύ να βοηθάω με όποιο τρόπο μπορώ ανθρώπους που πονάνε είτε ψυχικά είτε σωματικά....
> Περνώ ζωή ένα πράγμα ,δύναμη δεν μπορώ να το εξηγήσω ...Γι αυτό πλέον δεν με νοιάζει το τι πιστεύουν ....


Γιαυτό σου είπα.. Χάρισμα..

----------


## george1520

Πήγα ψυχολόγο και μετά αγόρασα ντόνατς.. Πάει μετά την ψυχολόγο

----------


## ntinti

> Πήγα ψυχολόγο και μετά αγόρασα ντόνατς.. Πάει μετά την ψυχολόγο


Φαντάζομαι νοιώθεις πιο όμορφα !

----------


## blackbird

Γράφω 2 τεστ αύριο και έχω και εργασία. Διάβασα για όλα. Μου έμειναν 4 μεγάλες αποδείξεις θεωρημάτων να τις μάθω απ' έξω (στο δυσκολότερο μάθημα του πτυχίου, που μέχρι τώρα έχουμε κάνει 60 όπου φυσικά εκτός από τις ασκήσεις παλουκάκια, θα πρέπει να μάθω άλλες τόσες αποδείξεις παπαγαλία) και ειλικρινά ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΤΙΣ ΜΑΘΩ. Κάθε φορά για κάθε τεστ μας βάζει πάνω από 3ις. 1 στις 3 φορές κάτι ξεχνάω. Είχα και μάθημα με τον μικρό σήμερα, ήταν ζωηρός, αγχώνομαι επειδή σπίτι ακούω φωνές και μέχρι την Παρασκευή πρέπει να φύγω από 'δω και αυτή την στιγμή το μυαλό μου έχει καεί. Δεν συνεργάζεται καθόλου. Πρέπει να τις μάθω. Ήδη με έπιασε το στομάχι μου από το άγχος αλλά αν δεν ηρεμήσω δεν θα μπορέσω να μάθω ούτε γραμμή.

----------


## george1520

> Γράφω 2 τεστ αύριο και έχω και εργασία. Διάβασα για όλα. Μου έμειναν 4 μεγάλες αποδείξεις θεωρημάτων να τις μάθω απ' έξω (στο δυσκολότερο μάθημα του πτυχίου, που μέχρι τώρα έχουμε κάνει 60 όπου φυσικά εκτός από τις ασκήσεις παλουκάκια, θα πρέπει να μάθω άλλες τόσες αποδείξεις παπαγαλία) και ειλικρινά ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΤΙΣ ΜΑΘΩ. Κάθε φορά για κάθε τεστ μας βάζει πάνω από 3ις. 1 στις 3 φορές κάτι ξεχνάω. Είχα και μάθημα με τον μικρό σήμερα, ήταν ζωηρός, αγχώνομαι επειδή σπίτι ακούω φωνές και μέχρι την Παρασκευή πρέπει να φύγω από 'δω και αυτή την στιγμή το μυαλό μου έχει καεί. Δεν συνεργάζεται καθόλου. Πρέπει να τις μάθω. Ήδη με έπιασε το στομάχι μου από το άγχος αλλά αν δεν ηρεμήσω δεν θα μπορέσω να μάθω ούτε γραμμή.


Διάβασε τες χωρίς να τις παπαγαλισεις. Να τις λαλείς με δικά σου λόγια.. Ε να πιο εύκολο σου.. Τώρα επειδή θεωρείς ότι πρέπει να το κάμεις ζοριζεσαι

----------


## blackbird

> Διάβασε τες χωρίς να τις παπαγαλισεις. Να της λαλείς με δικά σου λόγια.. Ε να πιο εύκολο σου.. Τώρα επειδή θεωρείς ότι πρέπει να το κάμεις ζοριζεσαι


Μόνο έτσι μπορώ να μάθω. ΔΕΝ ΑΝΤΕΧΩ ΝΑ ΠΑΠΑΓΑΛΙΣΩ  :Frown:  Μόνο όσες καταλάβω γράφω τες τέλια σωστά ή που όσες παπαγαλίζω άμαν εν είναι τεράστιες ασπούμε εν θα μου φύει τίποτε. Γενικά μισώ την παπαγαλία. Αλλά επειδή εν το πιο δύσκολο μάθημα, κάποιες αποδείξεις εν παλούκι και επειδή εν καταλαβαίνουμε ούτως ή άλλως που τα τρικς και ένα σωρό άλλα θεωρήματα που μπλέκει, παπαγαλίζουμε αναγκαστικά. 

Τα νεύρα μου.

Πάω να τα δω  :Frown:

----------


## george1520

Ξέρεις όμως ότι ε να το κάμεις Τζαι τελειώνεις. Εγώ πάντα επροτιμουσα να δκιαβαζω και μετά να τα λαλώ με δικά μου λόγια και επιενα και έγραφα καλά.
Δε το σαν Τζαι μπαίνουν ούλα στην θέση τους σιγά σιγά.. Πότε ερκεται το άτομο που ελαλες;

----------


## elis

συνταγη για ιαση απο σχιζοφρενεια για το οργανικο μεροσ με εγγυηση ροφημα πρωτεινησ αλγκοφρεν μυοχαλαρωτικο τα εχω γραψει κι αλλη φορα και συνεχιζετε να κλαιγεστε ενω υπαρχουν λυσεισ αλλα ειναι για πλουσιουσ τα γραφω τσαμπα για να μην αυτοκτονουνε αυτα εγω αυτο μπορω αυτο κανω δεν μπορω να γραφω κατεβατα δε με ενδιαφερει αυτο αυτα απο εδω

----------


## blackbird

> Ξέρεις όμως ότι ε να το κάμεις Τζαι τελειώνεις. Εγώ πάντα επροτιμουσα να δκιαβαζω και μετά να τα λαλώ με δικά μου λόγια και επιενα και έγραφα καλά.
> Δε το σαν Τζαι μπαίνουν ούλα στην θέση τους σιγά σιγά.. Πότε ερκεται το άτομο που ελαλες;


Ο ίδιος ο καθηγητής ξιάνει τα και θωρεί τα πίσω στην διαφάνεια. Θεωρώ πως τα θεωρήματα στα μαθηματικά εν χρήσιμα για να πιάεις την λογική και τον τρόπο σκέψης. Γιατί να περιμένεις που τον φοιτητή να παπαγαλίσει 100 θεωρήματα που έξω που την στιγμή που ο ίδιος ξιάνεις τα και πρέπει να τα δεις γιατί σε κάθε θεώρημα χρησιμοποιάς τρικς και άλλα θεωρήματα που πρέπει να θυμάσαι; Οκ να τα διδαχτείς και να καταλαβείς τι γίνεται, αλλά παπαγαλία στα μαθηματικά ΑΠΛΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ; Έννεν ιστορία που σπουδάζω. Που ακόμα και στο λύκειο έγραφα 19-20 γιατί είχα οπτική μνήμη αλλά εμισούσα την. Πλέον εν μπορώ να παπαγαλίσω όγκο και με τόσα τρικς και επειδή εν υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος απελπίζουμαι και μουρμουρώ.

Κυριακή αλλά θα φύω την Παρασκευή. Για να έχω το ΣΚ να προσαρμοστώ όσο γίνεται.

----------


## george1520

> Ο ίδιος ο καθηγητής ξιάνει τα και θωρεί τα πίσω στην διαφάνεια. Θεωρώ πως τα θεωρήματα στα μαθηματικά εν χρήσιμα για να πιάεις την λογική και τον τρόπο σκέψης. Γιατί να περιμένεις που τον φοιτητή να παπαγαλίσει 100 θεωρήματα που έξω που την στιγμή που ο ίδιος ξιάνεις τα και πρέπει να τα δεις γιατί σε κάθε θεώρημα χρησιμοποιάς τρικς και άλλα θεωρήματα που πρέπει να θυμάσαι; Οκ να τα διδαχτείς και να καταλαβείς τι γίνεται, αλλά παπαγαλία στα μαθηματικά ΑΠΛΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ; Έννεν ιστορία που σπουδάζω. Που ακόμα και στο λύκειο έγραφα 19-20 γιατί είχα οπτική μνήμη αλλά εμισούσα την. Πλέον εν μπορώ να παπαγαλίσω όγκο και με τόσα τρικς και επειδή εν υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος απελπίζουμαι και μουρμουρώ.
> 
> Κυριακή αλλά θα φύω την Παρασκευή. Για να έχω το ΣΚ να προσαρμοστώ όσο γίνεται.


Ε να πρέπει να γράψεις την θεωρεία ή να την εφαρμόσεις;

----------


## blackbird

> Ε να πρέπει να γράψεις την θεωρεία ή να την εφαρμόσεις;


Έχει και ασκήσεις και θεωρία και να πεις το θεώρημα και να το αποδείξεις. Το θέμα είναι ο όγκος των αποδείξεων. Και οι ασκήσεις εν παλούκια αλλά θα τα αντιμετωπίσουμε στην τελική. Ασκήσεις βάλλει μας σε εργασίες. Στα τεστς εν τα θεωρήματα με τες αποδείξεις.

----------


## george1520

> Έχει και ασκήσεις και θεωρία και να πεις το θεώρημα και να το αποδείξεις. Το θέμα είναι ο όγκος των αποδείξεων. Και οι ασκήσεις εν παλούκια αλλά θα τα αντιμετωπίσουμε στην τελική. Ασκήσεις βάλλει μας σε εργασίες. Στα τεστς εν τα θεωρήματα με τες αποδείξεις.


Είχα Τζαι εγώ στο πανεπιστήμιο θεωρίες Τζαι ασκήσεις αλλά εμένα αρεσκουν μου τα μαθηματικά.. Εδκιαλεξα τα θέμας μετά..
Ποτέ πιάνεις πτυχίο;

----------


## blackbird

> Είχα Τζαι εγώ στο πανεπιστήμιο θεωρίες Τζαι ασκήσεις αλλά εμένα αρεσκουν μου τα μαθηματικά.. Εδκιαλεξα τα θέμας μετά..
> Ποτέ πιάνεις πτυχίο;


Ποιος είπε πως εν μου αρέσκουν τα μαθηματικά;

Όποιος μισά την παπαγαλία μισεί τα μαθηματικά;

Wtf?

----------


## george1520

> Ποιος είπε πως εν μου αρέσκουν τα μαθηματικά;
> 
> Όποιος μισά την παπαγαλία μισεί τα μαθηματικά;
> 
> Wtf?


Οι ρε.. Επειδή είπες για την ιστορια πιο πάνω.. Τζαι ενομισα προτιμάς την από τα μαθηματικά..

----------


## blackbird

> Οι ρε.. Επειδή είπες για την ιστορια πιο πάνω.. Τζαι ενομισα προτιμάς την από τα μαθηματικά..


Καμία σχέση. Σπουδάζω μαθηματικά γιατί αγαπώ τα μαθηματικά.

Την παπαγαλία και ειδικά σε θετικές επιστήμες όμως μισώ την. Τωρά αν εσύ εν θα ζορίζεσουν να μάθεις 100 θεωρήματα παπαγαλία σε παλούκι μάθημα και να θωρείς ακόμα και τον καθηγητή να τα ξιάνει, μπράβο  :Stick Out Tongue: 

(Και στο πανω μήνυμα για την ιστορία είπα πως μισώ την παπαγαλία αλλά έγραφα λόγω οπτικής μνήμης)

----------


## george1520

> Καμία σχέση. Σπουδάζω μαθηματικά γιατί αγαπώ τα μαθηματικά.
> 
> Την παπαγαλία και ειδικά σε θετικές επιστήμες όμως μισώ την. Τωρά αν εσύ εν θα ζορίζεσουν να μάθεις 100 θεωρήματα παπαγαλία σε παλούκι μάθημα και να θωρείς ακόμα και τον καθηγητή να τα ξιάνει, μπράβο


Μα ετζαι ξέρω τι σπουδάζεις.. Εγώ είχα τα μαθηματικά σαν μάθημα οι σαν σπουδη.
Εννοειται ότι ε να ζορίζουν μου. Ε να τραβούσα τα μαλλιά μου αλλά ήταν να σφυχτω για να τελειώνω. Πάντως εν αστείο τζεινος να θέλει σημειώσεις μπροστά του για να τις θυμηθεί ενώ εσάς βάλει σας τα Να τα μάθετε που έξω.

----------


## blackbird

> Μα ετζαι ξέρω τι σπουδάζεις.. Εγώ είχα τα μαθηματικά σαν μάθημα οι σαν σπουδη.
> Εννοειται ότι ε να ζορίζουν μου. Ε να τραβούσα τα μαλλιά μου αλλά ήταν να σφυχτω για να τελειώνω. Πάντως εν αστείο τζεινος να θέλει σημειώσεις μπροστά του για να τις θυμηθεί ενώ εσάς βάλει σας τα Να τα μάθετε που έξω.


Ναι. Ακριβώς τούτο λαλώ. Ειλικρινά ενιξέρω πώς θα τα θυμούμαι. Πέρσυ 30 είχαμε και εζοριστήκαμε αλλά εθυμούμασταν τα λόγω καλής καθηγήτριας και συνεχών επαναλήψεων. Ε τωρά το μάθημα εν το επόμενο του. Εν further. Εγίναν ούλλα x4. Στην τελική θα σταματήσω να είμαι άθεη.

----------


## blackbird

Έμαθα τα 2 γιατί εκατάλαβα τα εκτός που ένα σημείο που απλά έμαθα το παπαγαλία. Γκρρρρ. Εμείναν άλλα 2 αλλά τα δύσκολα.

Θεός βοηθός. Ήδη άρκεψα και αναφέρνω τον. Χαχαχα

----------


## george1520

Τούτος ε να τα θέλει όπως εν γραμμενα ή εν τον πειράζει να τα γράψετε όπως τα καταλάβετε;

----------


## blackbird

Όπως εν γραμμένα γιατί διορθώνουν τα που την Αγγλία και έχουν marking scheme. Και νευριάζω γιατί ακόμα και στο μάθημα μπορεί να πεις κάτι ολόσωστο και επειδή εν το είπες όπως ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ το έθελε θα νευριάσει και εν θα το δεχτεί. Η εκκεντρικότητα των μαθηματικών.

----------


## george1520

> Όπως εν γραμμένα γιατί διορθώνουν τα που την Αγγλία και έχουν marking scheme. Και νευριάζω γιατί ακόμα και στο μάθημα μπορεί να πεις κάτι ολόσωστο και επειδή εν το είπες όπως ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ το έθελε θα νευριάσει και εν θα το δεχτεί. Η εκκεντρικότητα των μαθηματικών.


Εν δύσκολο τούτο. Πότε διας το μάθημα;

----------


## blackbird

> Εν δύσκολο τούτο. Πότε διας το μάθημα;


Τον Μάη θα δώκω 8 μαθήματα  :Frown: 

Σε ένα χρόνο τελειώνω. Αμήηηηηηην.

----------


## george1520

> Τον Μάη θα δώκω 8 μαθήματα 
> 
> Σε ένα χρόνο τελειώνω. Αμήηηηηηην.


Καμε πρόγραμμα για να μεν έχεις άγχος.. Πότε θα διαβάζεις το καθένα.. Τα άλλα μαθήματα εν πιο απλά? Ή έχουν Τζαι Τζεινα τόσο δκιαβασμα;

----------


## blackbird

> Καμε πρόγραμμα για να μεν έχεις άγχος.. Πότε θα διαβάζεις το καθένα.. Τα άλλα μαθήματα εν πιο απλά? Ή έχουν Τζαι Τζεινα τόσο δκιαβασμα;


Εν ούλλα δύσκολα γιατί εν ο πιο δύσκολος μας χρόνος φέτος. Και βάλλουν μας παραπάνω για να φκάλουμε την σχολή σε 3 χρόνια αντί σε 4. Το πρόγραμμα μου είναι να κάμνω απλά ό,τι έρκεται. Τεστ και εργασίες. Έχει που τα Χριστούγεννα που λέμε να βρεθούμε με 2 συμφοιτήτριες και ένα συμφοιτητή για να κάμουμε επανάληψη σε ένα μάθημα που έχει και κείνο πολλά θεωρήματα (και η καθηγήτρια εν άσχετη) και ακόμα εν τα καταφέραμε γιατί είμαστε φουλ.

Καλά τα 2 που τα 8 εν εύκολα ευτυχώς. Διαβάζουμε μόνο στα τεστ  :Smile:

----------


## george1520

> Εν ούλλα δύσκολα γιατί εν ο πιο δύσκολος μας χρόνος φέτος. Και βάλλουν μας παραπάνω για να φκάλουμε την σχολή σε 3 χρόνια αντί σε 4. Το πρόγραμμα μου είναι να κάμνω απλά ό,τι έρκεται. Τεστ και εργασίες. Έχει που τα Χριστούγεννα που λέμε να βρεθούμε με 2 συμφοιτήτριες και ένα συμφοιτητή για να κάμουμε επανάληψη σε ένα μάθημα που έχει και κείνο πολλά θεωρήματα (και η καθηγήτρια εν άσχετη) και ακόμα εν τα καταφέραμε γιατί είμαστε φουλ.


Ε να κάμεις και πτυχιακή του χρόνου;

----------


## blackbird

> Ε να κάμεις και πτυχιακή του χρόνου;


Ναι εν υποχρεωτική

----------


## george1520

> Ναι εν υποχρεωτική


Επειδή εμάς είχε να πιάσουμε πτυχιακή ή να κάνουμε δύο μαθήματα..

Πρακτική έκαμες;

----------


## blackbird

> Επειδή εμάς είχε να πιάσουμε πτυχιακή ή να κάνουμε δύο μαθήματα..
> 
> Πρακτική έκαμες;


Όι εν έχουμε. Πανεπιστήμιο Κύπρου που ήμουν (αλλά έφυα) ήταν έτσι. Αλλά σν είχε ούτε τζιαμέ πρακτική. Εσύ εσπούδασες Ελλάδα ή Κύπρο; Τι εσπούδασες αν επιτρέπεται;

----------


## Vox

> Μακάααρι να καταφέρω να δουλέψω κάποτε σε αυτό τον τομέα... Τουλάχιστον σαν σκέψη και στόχος με κάνει και μένα να σηκώνομαι απ' το κρεβάτι και να μην τα παρατάω.


Πάρε εσύ το πτυχίο σου (και ένα ακόμα μετά) και θα βρεις σχετικά εύκολα τέτοια δουλειά. Έχει πολλές στην Ευρώπη. 

Από πληροφορική πώς τα πηγαίνεις;

----------


## george1520

> Όι εν έχουμε. Πανεπιστήμιο Κύπρου που ήμουν (αλλά έφυα) ήταν έτσι. Αλλά σν είχε ούτε τζιαμέ πρακτική. Εσύ εσπούδασες Ελλάδα ή Κύπρο; Τι εσπούδασες αν επιτρέπεται;


Κύπρο. Δασκαλος

----------


## blackbird

> Κύπρο. Δασκαλος


Ε γι' αυτό είχατε πρακτική :Ρ

----------


## george1520

> Ε γι' αυτό είχατε πρακτική :Ρ


Ενομιζα ότι έχουν ουλές οι σπουδές. Ένας φίλος μου εν στο τεπακ, οικονομικά και έκαμε πρακτική.

----------


## blackbird

> Πάρε εσύ το πτυχίο σου (και ένα ακόμα μετά) και θα βρεις σχετικά εύκολα τέτοια δουλειά. Έχει πολλές στην Ευρώπη. 
> 
> Από πληροφορική πώς τα πηγαίνεις;


Κάτσε εννοείς άλλο ένα πτυχίο ή μεταπτυχιακό; 
Προγραμματισμό εννοείς; Δεν ξέρω αν έχω τον τρόπο σκέψης που απαιτείται. Αλλά κουτσά στραβά περνάω τα μαθήματα στη σχολή. Για στατιστική που θέλω έχουν ειδικά προγράμματα για ανάλυση. Π.χ τώρα κάνουμε matlab από programming και για στατιστική την Spss αλλά μας είπαν πως η κάθε εταιρεία έχει το δικό της και υπάρχουν καλύτερα έξω στην αγορά.

----------


## blackbird

> Ενομιζα ότι έχουν ουλές οι σπουδές. Ένας φίλος μου εν στο τεπακ, οικονομικά και έκαμε πρακτική.


Ναι αλλά ούτε τα μαθηματικά ούτε η φυσική στο ΠΚ έχει πρακτική. Νομίζω ούτε οι άλλες σχολές. Το Τεπάκ εν πιο πρακτικό, ίσως γι' αυτό. Ούτε στην Ελλάδα είχε (το φυσικό π.χ). Μαθηματικά στο Μετσόβιο έχουν.

----------


## george1520

> Ναι αλλά ούτε τα μαθηματικά ούτε η φυσική στο ΠΚ έχει πρακτική. Νομίζω ούτε οι άλλες σχολές. Το Τεπάκ εν πιο πρακτικό, ίσως γι' αυτό. Ούτε στην Ελλάδα είχε (το φυσικό π.χ). Μαθηματικά στο Μετσόβιο έχουν.


Βρεσιει;...

----------


## blackbird

Ευτυχώς όιιιι

----------


## george1520

> Απάντησα. Ναι. 
> 
> Αλλά σβήσε την ερώτηση γιατί εν έσιει πολλά στην Κύπρο...


Ντα.. Ότι θέλεις.

----------


## blackbird

Χαχαχαχα

Ευχαριστώ  :Smile:

----------


## Vox

> Κάτσε εννοείς άλλο ένα πτυχίο ή μεταπτυχιακό;


Ένα ακόμα στην ίδια κατεύθυνση (στατιστική). Αναφέρομαι λοιπόν σε μεταπτυχιακό τουλάχιστον.




> Προγραμματισμό εννοείς; Δεν ξέρω αν έχω τον τρόπο σκέψης που απαιτείται. Αλλά κουτσά στραβά περνάω τα μαθήματα στη σχολή. Για στατιστική που θέλω έχουν ειδικά προγράμματα για ανάλυση. Π.χ τώρα κάνουμε matlab από programming και για στατιστική την Spss αλλά μας είπαν πως η κάθε εταιρεία έχει το δικό της και υπάρχουν καλύτερα έξω στην αγορά.


Πράγματι, εννοώ προγραμματισμό. Γενικά αυτοί που κάνουν στατιστικές αναλύσεις σε περιβάλλον βιολογίας/ιατρικής χρησιμοποιούν έτοιμα πακέτα λογισμικού. Καλό είναι όμως να έχεις μια ιδέα από κωδικό για να καταλαβαίνεις καλύτερα τι γίνεται ή, αν χρειαστεί, να υλοποιήσεις τη δική σου λύση σε ένα ιδιόμορφο πρόβλημα. Είναι πολύ χρήσιμο που μαθαίνεις ήδη matlab. Είναι σχετικά απλό περιβάλλον με πολλές δυνατότητες χωρίς τις ιδιομορφίες θεμελιωδών γλωσσών όπως η C ή η C++.

----------


## george1520

> Ευτυχώς όιιιι


Χαχαχαχαχαχα... Εν βρεσιει τζιαμε? Χαχαχα ήταν καλοοο

----------


## blackbird

> Ένα ακόμα στην ίδια κατεύθυνση (στατιστική). Αναφέρομαι λοιπόν σε μεταπτυχιακό τουλάχιστον.
> 
> 
> Πράγματι, εννοώ προγραμματισμό. Γενικά αυτοί που κάνουν στατιστικές αναλύσεις σε περιβάλλον βιολογίας/ιατρικής χρησιμοποιούν έτοιμα πακέτα λογισμικού. Καλό είναι όμως να έχεις μια ιδέα από κωδικό για να καταλαβαίνεις καλύτερα τι γίνεται ή, αν χρειαστεί, να υλοποιήσεις τη δική σου λύση σε ένα ιδιόμορφο πρόβλημα. Είναι πολύ χρήσιμο που μαθαίνεις ήδη matlab. Είναι σχετικά απλό περιβάλλον με πολλές δυνατότητες χωρίς τις ιδιομορφίες θεμελιωδών γλωσσών όπως η C ή η C++.


Νομίζω πως χωρίς μεταπτυχιακό (τουλάχιστον όπως λες) δεν πας πουθενά. Απλά έλεγα μήπως εννοούσες πτυχίο. Άλλα 3-4 χρόνια, δεν. Εκτός κι' αν καιγόμουν για κάτι ή είχα την δουλίτσα μου και το έκανα για χόμπυ.

Στην προηγούμενη μου σχολή (φυσικό) κάναμε fortran και C++. Την λάτρευα την C++. Και στο λύκειο κάναμε pascal. Στην Ελλάδα δεν ξέρω αν πλέον κάνουνε και γλώσσα εκτός από ψευδογλώσσα, αλλά ο καθηγητής όταν του το είπα (2011) δεν το περίμενε και γενικά τα πήγαινα καλά. Νομίζω πως ως ένα σημείο έχω τον τρόπο σκέψης αλλά για πολύπλοκα πράγματα ο προγραμματισμός με αγχώνει πολύ.







> Χαχαχαχαχαχα... Εν βρεσιει τζιαμε? Χαχαχα ήταν καλοοο


Χαχα :Ρ μεινίσκεις Ελλάδα είπες έννεν; Πως και έτσι; Ήβρες δουλειά ποτζιεί; Ούλλοι έρκουνται Κύπρο για δουλειά :Ρ ή παίζει αίσθημα; :Ρ

----------


## george1520

> Χαχα :Ρ μεινίσκεις Ελλάδα είπες έννεν; Πως και έτσι; Ήβρες δουλειά ποτζιεί; Ούλλοι έρκουνται Κύπρο για δουλειά :Ρ ή παίζει αίσθημα; :Ρ


Τώρα είδα ότι επροσθεσες σχόλιο. Οι εμεινισκω Ελλάδα. Μεινισκω Κύπρο.

----------


## blackbird

> Τώρα είδα ότι επροσθεσες σχόλιο. Οι εμεινισκω Ελλάδα. Μεινισκω Κύπρο.


Ουπς :Ρ

Κάτι εδιάβασα για Θεσσ αλλά εκατάλαβα λάθος ή είδα το βιαστικά. Γράψε λάθος

----------


## george1520

> Ουπς :Ρ
> 
> Κάτι εδιάβασα για Θεσσ αλλά εκατάλαβα λάθος ή είδα το βιαστικά. Γράψε λάθος


Αααα είχα Τζαι πόλη.. Εν καλό τούτο. Χαχα

----------


## Vox

> Νομίζω πως χωρίς μεταπτυχιακό (τουλάχιστον όπως λες) δεν πας πουθενά. Απλά έλεγα μήπως εννοούσες πτυχίο. Άλλα 3-4 χρόνια, δεν. Εκτός κι' αν καιγόμουν για κάτι ή είχα την δουλίτσα μου και το έκανα για χόμπυ.


Δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι κατάλαβα καλά τι λες. Τα 3-4 χρόνια τα αναφέρεις ως προθεσμία για ένα άλλο πτυχίο ή για μεταπτυχιακό; Γιατί το δεύτερο θέλει μόνο δύο χρόνια και είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρον ως εμπειρία. Χώρια που ανοίγει το δρόμο για διδακτορικό, αν και δεν είναι απολύτως απαραίτητο να πας προς τα εκεί.




> Στην προηγούμενη μου σχολή (φυσικό) κάναμε fortran και C++. Την λάτρευα την C++. Και στο λύκειο κάναμε pascal. Στην Ελλάδα δεν ξέρω αν πλέον κάνουνε και γλώσσα εκτός από ψευδογλώσσα, αλλά ο καθηγητής όταν του το είπα (2011) δεν το περίμενε και γενικά τα πήγαινα καλά.


Pascal;  :EEK!:  Δεν ξέρω αν χρησιμοποιείται κάπου σήμερα πέρα από εκπαιδευτικούς σκοπούς. Το ότι έχεις γνώσεις C++ είναι μεγάλο πλεονέκτημα και ακόμα πιο σημαντικό είναι ότι σου άρεσε πολύ. Η fortran χρησιμοποιείται πάρα πολύ ακόμα και σήμερα στον επιστημονικό κόσμο (θετικών επιστημών - νομίζω ότι το μοντέλο του ECMWF ξαναγράφτηκε πριν κάποια χρόνια σε μια πιο μοντέρνα έκδοση της fortran).




> Νομίζω πως ως ένα σημείο έχω τον τρόπο σκέψης αλλά για πολύπλοκα πράγματα ο προγραμματισμός με αγχώνει πολύ.


Είναι κάτι που μαθαίνεται. Εξάλλου δεν πρόκειται στην ειδικότητα στατιστικής με εφαρμογές στη βιολογία/ιατρική να σου ζητήσουν να γράψεις ένα πρόγραμμα που θα ελέγχει αυτόματα τη διαθεσιμότητα μιας βάσης δεδομένων με σκοπό να τη συμβουλεύεται περιοδικά, να κατεβάζει δεδομένα, να εκτελεί προκαθορισμένη στατιστική ανάλυση και να προωθεί το αποτέλεσμα σε μορφή ειδοποίησης για την κινητή πλατφόρμα. Αυτά τα κάνουν ειδικές εταιρείες ανάπτυξης λογισμικού.

Σαν να έκανες σκασιαρχείο όμως απόψε!  :Stick Out Tongue:  Δεν υποτίθεται ότι μελετάς θεωρήματα;  :Cool:

----------


## Ορέστης

> Νομίζω πως χωρίς μεταπτυχιακό (τουλάχιστον όπως λες) δεν πας πουθενά. Απλά έλεγα μήπως εννοούσες πτυχίο. Άλλα 3-4 χρόνια, δεν. Εκτός κι' αν καιγόμουν για κάτι ή είχα την δουλίτσα μου και το έκανα για χόμπυ.
> 
> Στην προηγούμενη μου σχολή (φυσικό) κάναμε fortran και C++. Την λάτρευα την C++. Και στο λύκειο κάναμε pascal. Στην Ελλάδα δεν ξέρω αν πλέον κάνουνε και γλώσσα εκτός από ψευδογλώσσα, αλλά ο καθηγητής όταν του το είπα (2011) δεν το περίμενε και γενικά τα πήγαινα καλά. Νομίζω πως ως ένα σημείο έχω τον τρόπο σκέψης αλλά για πολύπλοκα πράγματα ο προγραμματισμός με αγχώνει πολύ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Χαχα :Ρ μεινίσκεις Ελλάδα είπες έννεν; Πως και έτσι; Ήβρες δουλειά ποτζιεί; Ούλλοι έρκουνται Κύπρο για δουλειά :Ρ ή παίζει αίσθημα; :Ρ


Ημουν ο καλυτερος μαθητης της ταξης στην C, διορθωνα τα λαθη του καθηγητη,.

----------


## Ορέστης

Σε αλλα νεα, ο αδερφος μου πηγε στην αστυνομια για τη γρια που μας διερρηξε και απο την αναστατωση καθυστερησα να παρω την αντιβιωση μου. Αναρωτιεμαι αν εχει ξαναμπει ατομο στο σπιτι. Πρεπει να εγκαταστησουμε καμερες.

Επισης ενα καλο. Σημερα για πρωτη φορα επιασα συζητηση με μια συμμαθητρια μου. Μαλιστα περπατησαμε διπλα διπλα για αρκετα μετρα. Τη χαιρετησα με χαμογελο. 
Εχω την αισθηση οτι μπορει να θελει να βγουμε αλλα δεν εχω βγει ποτε με κοπελα και προφανως θα προσπαθησω να αποφυγω μια τετοια κατασταση. Παντως αυτα τα μαθηματα ηταν τρομερη ιδεα. Και ως εδω που εφτασα ειμαι ικανοποιημενος. Και το οφειλω εν μερει στην καλη νεραιδα που με παροτρυνε να γραφτω και μου ειπε να ακουω το ενστικτο μου.  :Smile:

----------


## blackbird

> Δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι κατάλαβα καλά τι λες. Τα 3-4 χρόνια τα αναφέρεις ως προθεσμία για ένα άλλο πτυχίο ή για μεταπτυχιακό; Γιατί το δεύτερο θέλει μόνο δύο χρόνια και είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρον ως εμπειρία. Χώρια που ανοίγει το δρόμο για διδακτορικό, αν και δεν είναι απολύτως απαραίτητο να πας προς τα εκεί.
> 
> 
> Pascal;  Δεν ξέρω αν χρησιμοποιείται κάπου σήμερα πέρα από εκπαιδευτικούς σκοπούς. Το ότι έχεις γνώσεις C++ είναι μεγάλο πλεονέκτημα και ακόμα πιο σημαντικό είναι ότι σου άρεσε πολύ. Η fortran χρησιμοποιείται πάρα πολύ ακόμα και σήμερα στον επιστημονικό κόσμο (θετικών επιστημών - νομίζω ότι το μοντέλο του ECMWF ξαναγράφτηκε πριν κάποια χρόνια σε μια πιο μοντέρνα έκδοση της fortran).
> 
> 
> Είναι κάτι που μαθαίνεται. Εξάλλου δεν πρόκειται στην ειδικότητα στατιστικής με εφαρμογές στη βιολογία/ιατρική να σου ζητήσουν να γράψεις ένα πρόγραμμα που θα ελέγχει αυτόματα τη διαθεσιμότητα μιας βάσης δεδομένων με σκοπό να τη συμβουλεύεται περιοδικά, να κατεβάζει δεδομένα, να εκτελεί προκαθορισμένη στατιστική ανάλυση και να προωθεί το αποτέλεσμα σε μορφή ειδοποίησης για την κινητή πλατφόρμα. Αυτά τα κάνουν ειδικές εταιρείες ανάπτυξης λογισμικού.
> 
> Σαν να έκανες σκασιαρχείο όμως απόψε!  Δεν υποτίθεται ότι μελετάς θεωρήματα;


Πτυχίο εννοώ για άλλα 3-4 χρόνια. Άλλα 2 (σύνολο 3 από τώρα) αντέχω. Δεν είμαι και μικρή. Να είμαι 40 και να σπουδάζω δεν με πειράζει (το κάνει και ένας συμφοιτητής), φτάνει να έχω την δουλειά μου.

Δεν το είπα γι' αυτό. Ρώτησες για προγραμματισμό και είπα πως στην Ελλάδα στο λύκειο κάνανε ψευδογλώσσα ενώ εμείς pascal και ο καθηγητής σοκαρίστηκε ευχάριστα όταν του απαντούσα στα μαθήματα και με ρώτησε σχετικά. Εννοείται πως δεν χρησιμοποιείται, απλά το προτιμούσα και με είχε βοηθήσει περισσότερο από το να μαθαίναμε ψευδογλώσσα. Αφού και για την fortran που κάναμε νόμιζα πως είναι άχρηστη και επειδή είχα ενθουσιαστεί με την C++. Πάντως αυτά τα errors που έβγαζε η οθόνη με εκνεύριζαν (ο ίδιος κώδικας copy paste πολλές φορές έτρεχε παρεπιπτόντως σε άλλα pc), με άγχωνε και μου προκαλούσε και ημικρανία. Δεν θα άντεχα να κάνω αυτή την δουλειά. Όχι πως μπορώ :Ρ Καλή μια γενική γνώση αλλά ευτυχώς όπως λες δεν θα χρειαστεί κάπου σοβαρά και σε πιο βαθύ επίπεδο.

Διάβασα βρε. Τα έμαθα τελικά. Τώρα αν ξεχάσω τίποτα από το άγχος, αναμενόμενο. Ξυπνούσα και στον ύπνο μου, τα έλεγα και τα ξανάβλεπα για να με τσεκάρω. Με μένα μιλάς τώρα. Ψυχαναγκασμός φουλ :Ρ





> Ημουν ο καλυτερος μαθητης της ταξης στην C, διορθωνα τα λαθη του καθηγητη.
> 
> Επισης ενα καλο. Σημερα για πρωτη φορα επιασα συζητηση με μια συμμαθητρια μου. Μαλιστα περπατησαμε διπλα διπλα για αρκετα μετρα. Τη χαιρετησα με χαμογελο. 
> Εχω την αισθηση οτι μπορει να θελει να βγουμε αλλα δεν εχω βγει ποτε με κοπελα και προφανως θα προσπαθησω να αποφυγω μια τετοια κατασταση. Παντως αυτα τα μαθηματα ηταν τρομερη ιδεα. Και ως εδω που εφτασα ειμαι ικανοποιημενος. Και το οφειλω εν μερει στην καλη νεραιδα που με παροτρυνε να γραφτω και μου ειπε να ακουω το ενστικτο μου.



Καλά για σένα είμαι σίγουρη. Στο έχω πει πως είσαι έξυπνος με δυνατότητες.

Χάρηκα πάρα πολύ για την κοπέλα και που άνοιξες συζήτηση Ορέστη. Το ένστικτο τώρα είμαι σίγουρη πως δεν σου λέει να αποφύγεις συνάντηση. Η φοβία σου στο λέει και η χαμηλή αυτοπεποίθηση, η ανασφάλεια. Αυτά ΔΕΝ τα ακούμε. Τολμάμε και μετά βλέπουμε τα καλύτερα να συμβαίνουν. Είναι όλα εμπειρίες και σε αυτή την περίπτωση είμαι σίγουρη πως θα είναι άλλη μια ευχάριστη. Τόλμησες να κάνεις συζήτηση, να της χαμογελάσεις και βλέπεις πως είναι θετική απέναντί σου. Γιατί να σε εμποδίσεις από το να έρθετε ακόμα πιο κοντά και να δεις την εξέλιξη;

----------


## Ορέστης

> Πτυχίο εννοώ για άλλα 3-4 χρόνια. Άλλα 2 (σύνολο 3 από τώρα) αντέχω. Δεν είμαι και μικρή. Να είμαι 40 και να σπουδάζω δεν με πειράζει (το κάνει και ένας συμφοιτητής), φτάνει να έχω την δουλειά μου.
> 
> Δεν το είπα γι' αυτό. Ρώτησες για προγραμματισμό και είπα πως στην Ελλάδα στο λύκειο κάνανε ψευδογλώσσα ενώ εμείς pascal και ο καθηγητής σοκαρίστηκε ευχάριστα όταν του απαντούσα στα μαθήματα και με ρώτησε σχετικά. Εννοείται πως δεν χρησιμοποιείται, απλά το προτιμούσα και με είχε βοηθήσει περισσότερο από το να μαθαίναμε ψευδογλώσσα. Αφού και για την fortran που κάναμε νόμιζα πως είναι άχρηστη και επειδή είχα ενθουσιαστεί με την C++. Πάντως αυτά τα errors που έβγαζε η οθόνη με εκνεύριζαν (ο ίδιος κώδικας copy paste πολλές φορές έτρεχε παρεπιπτόντως σε άλλα pc), με άγχωνε και μου προκαλούσε και ημικρανία. Δεν θα άντεχα να κάνω αυτή την δουλειά. Όχι πως μπορώ :Ρ Καλή μια γενική γνώση αλλά ευτυχώς όπως λες δεν θα χρειαστεί κάπου σοβαρά και σε πιο βαθύ επίπεδο.
> 
> Διάβασα βρε. Τα έμαθα τελικά. Τώρα αν ξεχάσω τίποτα από το άγχος, αναμενόμενο. Ξυπνούσα και στον ύπνο μου, τα έλεγα και τα ξανάβλεπα για να με τσεκάρω. Με μένα μιλάς τώρα. Ψυχαναγκασμός φουλ :Ρ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Δε μπορω να την κανω ευτυχισμενη. Θα της κανω κακο να ειμαι μαζι της. Αυτα φτανουν. Θα ηθελα να γινουμε φιλοι ομως. Υποψιαζομαι οτι δε θελει αυτο απο εμενα. Οποτε προβλημα.

----------


## george1520

> Δε μπορω να την κανω ευτυχισμενη. Θα της κανω κακο να ειμαι μαζι της. Αυτα φτανουν. Θα ηθελα να γινουμε φιλοι ομως. Υποψιαζομαι οτι δε θελει αυτο απο εμενα. Οποτε προβλημα.


Τι θέλει από σένα Ορέστη;

----------


## Ορέστης

> Τι θέλει από σένα Ορέστη;


Μαντεψε βρε Γιωργο.  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## george1520

> Μαντεψε βρε Γιωργο. .


Εμ..... Το κορμί σου;;; το βρήκα;

----------


## Κύκνος

> Δε μπορω να την κανω ευτυχισμενη. Θα της κανω κακο να ειμαι μαζι της. Αυτα φτανουν. Θα ηθελα να γινουμε φιλοι ομως. Υποψιαζομαι οτι δε θελει αυτο απο εμενα. Οποτε προβλημα.


Γιατί λες ότι θα της κάνεις κακό;

----------


## blackbird

> Δε μπορω να την κανω ευτυχισμενη. Θα της κανω κακο να ειμαι μαζι της. Αυτα φτανουν. Θα ηθελα να γινουμε φιλοι ομως. Υποψιαζομαι οτι δε θελει αυτο απο εμενα. Οποτε προβλημα.


Ποιος σου είπε τι μπορείς και τι όχι; Το δοκίμασες και ξέρεις; Είπαμε τι μιλάει τώρα. Άσε τις βλακείες. Το μόνο ερώτημα και πρόβλημα ουσιαστικά είναι αν ΕΣΕΝΑ σου αρέσει για κάτι παραπάνω εκτός από παρέα. Αν ναι, σταμάτα να κωλώνεις και να προδικάζεις τις καταστάσεις. Σ' αυτή την ζωή αν δεν δοκιμάζουμε μένουμε πάντα στάσιμοι και στερούμε από τον εαυτό μας ένα σωρό χαρές. Εσύ έλεγες στο άλλο τοπικ ότι δεν μπορείς να ανοίξεις συζητήσεις, ότι φαίνεσαι απόμακρος, αντιπαθητικός και άλλα τέτοια όμορφα. Λίγες μέρες μετά καταφέρνεις να ανοίξεις συζήτηση και βλέπεις πως αρέσεις σε μια κοπέλα! Χαμηλή αυτοπεποίθηση έχεις. Δεν είσαι δολοφόνος. Άκου εκεί θα της κάνεις κακό. Επίσης δώσε το δικαίωμα επιλογής και στην κοπέλα. Έχει μάτια και βλέπει. Έχει κρίση για να κρίνει. Γιατί να αποφασίσεις εσύ στη θέση της; Μια χαρά άνθρωπος είσαι. Το μόνο πρόβλημα είπαμε είναι αν δεν γουστάρεις εσύ κάτι άλλο επειδή δεν σου αρέσει (όχι επειδή φοβάσαι ή άλλες βλακείες), που εκεί θα το δείξεις και θα το καταλάβει με το να είσαι πιο τυπικός.

(Επίσης ο κόσμος δεν κάνει σχέσεις επειδή περιμένει από τον άλλον να τον κάνει ευτυχισμένο. Και όσοι λειτουργούν έτσι δεν πάνε πολύ μακριά γιατί δεν είναι υγιές. Ο κόσμος έχει υγιείς σχέσεις αν ο ίδιος είναι εντάξει μέσα του και απλά θέλει να ομορφήσει περισσότερο την καθημερινότητά του με το να την μοιράζεται με έναν άνθρωπο που γουστάρει).

----------


## Macgyver

Βρε παιδια , η μαθηση δεν εχει ηλικια , βλεπω τον 94 χρονο πατερα μου , που τωρα πηρε σμαρτφον, το μαθαινει με υπερβαλλοντα ζηλο, ηξερε βεβαια απο 25 αετιας απο η/υ , μονος του εμαθε, ταχει 400 βεβαια , αλλα εξασκει το μυαλο του ....αντε 75 να τον κανεις .......... το μυστικο του ? παντα ηταν δραστηριος , ακομη και τωρα παει καθημερινως στο γραφειο, χωρις αντικειμενο, παιζειμε το κομπιουτερ του , μιλαει σε γειτονους ......εμενα ο συνηθης εφιαλτης ειναι οτι ειμαι ξανα στο Ντιρι, που ηθελε διαβσμα .....
τις Κυριακες εχει την κτθλψη της 3ης ηλικιας παρολαυτα .....

----------


## Ορέστης

> Ποιος σου είπε τι μπορείς και τι όχι; Το δοκίμασες και ξέρεις; Είπαμε τι μιλάει τώρα. Άσε τις βλακείες. Το μόνο ερώτημα και πρόβλημα ουσιαστικά είναι αν ΕΣΕΝΑ σου αρέσει για κάτι παραπάνω εκτός από παρέα. Αν ναι, σταμάτα να κωλώνεις και να προδικάζεις τις καταστάσεις. Σ' αυτή την ζωή αν δεν δοκιμάζουμε μένουμε πάντα στάσιμοι και στερούμε από τον εαυτό μας ένα σωρό χαρές. Εσύ έλεγες στο άλλο τοπικ ότι δεν μπορείς να ανοίξεις συζητήσεις, ότι φαίνεσαι απόμακρος, αντιπαθητικός και άλλα τέτοια όμορφα. Λίγες μέρες μετά καταφέρνεις να ανοίξεις συζήτηση και βλέπεις πως αρέσεις σε μια κοπέλα! Χαμηλή αυτοπεποίθηση έχεις. Δεν είσαι δολοφόνος. Άκου εκεί θα της κάνεις κακό. Επίσης δώσε το δικαίωμα επιλογής και στην κοπέλα. Έχει μάτια και βλέπει. Έχει κρίση για να κρίνει. Γιατί να αποφασίσεις εσύ στη θέση της; Μια χαρά άνθρωπος είσαι. Το μόνο πρόβλημα είπαμε είναι αν δεν γουστάρεις εσύ κάτι άλλο επειδή δεν σου αρέσει (όχι επειδή φοβάσαι ή άλλες βλακείες), που εκεί θα το δείξεις και θα το καταλάβει με το να είσαι πιο τυπικός.
> 
> (Επίσης ο κόσμος δεν κάνει σχέσεις επειδή περιμένει από τον άλλον να τον κάνει ευτυχισμένο. Και όσοι λειτουργούν έτσι δεν πάνε πολύ μακριά γιατί δεν είναι υγιές. Ο κόσμος έχει υγιείς σχέσεις αν ο ίδιος είναι εντάξει μέσα του και απλά θέλει να ομορφήσει περισσότερο την καθημερινότητά του με το να την μοιράζεται με έναν άνθρωπο που γουστάρει).


Ειναι πολυ ομορφη αλλα δεν ξερω αν θα μπορουσα να την ερωτευτω. Δε θα ηταν υποκριτικο να τη χαιδευω και να την αγγαλιαζω χωρις να νιωθω γι' αυτην κατι βαθυτερο; Τοσοι θα μπορουσαν να την κανουν ευτυχισμενη. Επισης θα πρεπει να της πω καποια ψεμματα για το παρελθον μου για να μην ξενερωσει. Δεν ξερω, στην καθε κοπελα αξιζει καποιος που μπορει να την κανει ευτυχισμενη, οχι ενας τυπος με χιλια προβληματα. Ακομη εχω και καποιες ανασφαλειες ιατρικης φυσης.
Anyway πιθανον να παρεξηγησα τα μηνυματα. Ασε που αυτη ταξιδευει συνεχεια στην Ευρωπη κι εγω δεν εχω δευτερο ζευγαρι παπουτσια.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Vox

> Πτυχίο εννοώ για άλλα 3-4 χρόνια. Άλλα 2 (σύνολο 3 από τώρα) αντέχω. Δεν είμαι και μικρή. Να είμαι 40 και να σπουδάζω δεν με πειράζει (το κάνει και ένας συμφοιτητής), φτάνει να έχω την δουλειά μου.


Εντάξει τότε, ένα μεταπτυχιακό «παλεύεται». Θα ήταν πολύ κρίμα να μην το κάνεις όταν είναι αυτό που θα ανοίξει το δρόμο προς την κατεύθυνση που επιθυμείς να ακολουθήσεις.





> Δεν το είπα γι' αυτό. Ρώτησες για προγραμματισμό και είπα πως στην Ελλάδα στο λύκειο κάνανε ψευδογλώσσα ενώ εμείς pascal και ο καθηγητής σοκαρίστηκε ευχάριστα όταν του απαντούσα στα μαθήματα και με ρώτησε σχετικά. Εννοείται πως δεν χρησιμοποιείται, απλά το προτιμούσα και με είχε βοηθήσει περισσότερο από το να μαθαίναμε ψευδογλώσσα.


Όντως βοηθάει πολύ να εξασκείσαι σε μια συγκεκριμένη γλώσσα προγραμματισμού αντί σε ψευδογλώσσα, στην οποία ουσιαστικά κωδικοποιείς έναν αλγόριθμο χωρίς να μπορείς να τον μεταφέρεις άμεσα σε συγκεκριμένο σύστημα. Κάπου είδα πάντως ότι υπάρχει ακόμα compiler για Pascal. 





> Αφού και για την fortran που κάναμε νόμιζα πως είναι άχρηστη και επειδή είχα ενθουσιαστεί με την C++.


Καθόλου άχρηστη, όπως έγραψα προηγουμένως, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν θα την βρεις κάπου εκτός επιστημονικού περιβάλλοντος. Σε αντίθεση με ο,τιδήποτε ΟΟ στα οποία στηρίζεται το «σύμπαν» σήμερα.





> Πάντως αυτά τα errors που έβγαζε η οθόνη με εκνεύριζαν (ο ίδιος κώδικας copy paste πολλές φορές έτρεχε παρεπιπτόντως σε άλλα pc), με άγχωνε και μου προκαλούσε και ημικρανία.


Αυτό που λες μου θυμίζει την αόρατη κατάληξη των γραμμών κωδικού που ήταν γραμμένος σε Windows και που τον καθιστούσε μη λειτουργικό σε συστήματα Linux/UNIX. Κάποια στιγμή νόμισα ότι είχα στοιχειωμένο κωδικό μπροστά μου.  :EEK!:  Ώσπου κατάλαβα τι γίνεται και έγραψα ένα μικρό σκριπτόπουλο που τον διόρθωσε.  :Big Grin: 





> Διάβασα βρε. Τα έμαθα τελικά. Τώρα αν ξεχάσω τίποτα από το άγχος, αναμενόμενο.


Πώς πήγε; Εντάξει;




> Ξυπνούσα και στον ύπνο μου, τα έλεγα και τα ξανάβλεπα για να με τσεκάρω. Με μένα μιλάς τώρα. Ψυχαναγκασμός φουλ :Ρ


Αν αυτό συμβαίνει μόνο με ισχυρό στρες τότε μπορεί να δικαιολογείται ως ένα βαθμό. Εξάλλου σχεδόν όλοι νιώθουμε λίγο έως πολύ στρες στις εξετάσεις.

----------


## Macgyver

https://www.newsbeast.gr/lifestyle/a...ei-mia-ferrari


Καντε του σουπερ δωρα !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ανοησιες για ηλιθιες .....

----------


## ntinti

> https://www.newsbeast.gr/lifestyle/a...ei-mia-ferrari
> 
> 
> Καντε του σουπερ δωρα !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ανοησιες για ηλιθιες .....


Καλημέρα!

Ότι αρέσει στον καθένα και τον κάνει χαρούμενο εμείς δεν έχουμε λόγο.
Άλλοι χαιροντε με μια ζεστή αγκαλιά και άλλοι μόνο με μια Φεραρι ,άβυσσος οι ψυχές!!!!

----------


## george1520

Θα ήθελα μια αγκαλιά και μετά να μου έλεγε "έλα μια φεραρι δώρο από εμένα".

----------


## ntinti

Αντα 
Μικρή Ολλανδέζα που είστε ?
Όλα καλά?

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Αντα 
> Μικρή Ολλανδέζα που είστε ?
> Όλα καλά?


Ελα αγαπη...ας τα λεμε καλααα...εσυ;;μου χει σπασει ο αλλος τα νευρα στην δουλεια,ειδικα χθες...εξαλλη ειμαι...

----------


## blackbird

> Ειναι πολυ ομορφη αλλα δεν ξερω αν θα μπορουσα να την ερωτευτω. Δε θα ηταν υποκριτικο να τη χαιδευω και να την αγγαλιαζω χωρις να νιωθω γι' αυτην κατι βαθυτερο; Τοσοι θα μπορουσαν να την κανουν ευτυχισμενη. Επισης θα πρεπει να της πω καποια ψεμματα για το παρελθον μου για να μην ξενερωσει. Δεν ξερω, στην καθε κοπελα αξιζει καποιος που μπορει να την κανει ευτυχισμενη, οχι ενας τυπος με χιλια προβληματα. Ακομη εχω και καποιες ανασφαλειες ιατρικης φυσης.
> Anyway πιθανον να παρεξηγησα τα μηνυματα. Ασε που αυτη ταξιδευει συνεχεια στην Ευρωπη κι εγω δεν εχω δευτερο ζευγαρι παπουτσια.


Καλά βρε Ορέστη μου, δεν είπαμε να την παντρευτείς αύριο :Ρ εγώ απλά σου είπα να δώσεις μια ευκαιρία και δεν είχα καταλάβει τι θέλεις εσύ και γι' αυτό σε ρώτησα αν σου αρέσει. Καλό θα ήταν να έδινες μια ευκαιρία ασπούμε. Δεν ξέρεις ποτέ, μπορεί να εξελιχθεί κάτι όμορφο. Με την επαφή γενικά και τον χρόνο που περνάς με τον άλλον είναι που δημιουργούνται τα πιο βαθιά αισθήματα. Αφού λες κιόλας πως δεν σε χαλάει να είστε φίλοι. Θα σε βοηθήσει και στο θέμα της κοινωνικότητας που λες ότι έχεις. Ε από 'κει και πέρα αν δεις πως δεν θες κάτι περισσότερο και η κοπέλα σε πιέζει ή σου δείχνει πιο ερωτικό ενδιαφέρον, στο χέρι σου είναι να καταλάβει πως δεν ενδιαφέρεσαι. 

Άντε σου εύχομαι το Καλοκαίρι που έρχεται να βγεις εκτός Ελλάδας αυτή την φορά και να ταξιδέψετε μαζί!  :Big Grin:  χαχαχαχα

----------


## blackbird

> Εντάξει τότε, ένα μεταπτυχιακό «παλεύεται». Θα ήταν πολύ κρίμα να μην το κάνεις όταν είναι αυτό που θα ανοίξει το δρόμο προς την κατεύθυνση που επιθυμείς να ακολουθήσεις.


Ναι μεταπτυχιακό έχω σκοπό να κάνω. Εκτός του ότι θα είναι κρίμα να μην, είναι και η μεγάλη αφορμή για να βγω έξω. Εκτός πατρίδας εννοώ. Έχω τάσεις φυγής συνέχεια. Σήμερα το πρωί ασπούμε σκεφτόμουν τι ωραία θα ήταν να ήτανε αυτός ο τελευταίος χρόνος και να ήξερα πως του χρόνου θα ήμουνα ήδη εξωτερικό. 




> Αυτό που λες μου θυμίζει την αόρατη κατάληξη των γραμμών κωδικού που ήταν γραμμένος σε Windows και που τον καθιστούσε μη λειτουργικό σε συστήματα Linux/UNIX. Κάποια στιγμή νόμισα ότι είχα στοιχειωμένο κωδικό μπροστά μου.  Ώσπου κατάλαβα τι γίνεται και έγραψα ένα μικρό σκριπτόπουλο που τον διόρθωσε.


Καλά δεν κατάλαβα τίποτα.  :Stick Out Tongue:  Σόρρυ. Χαχαχα. Εσύ είσαι ειδικός όμως. Εγώ η καημένη τι να κάνω; Απλά σπάνε τα νεύρα, μαζί και το κεφάλι :Ρ




> Πώς πήγε; Εντάξει;


Όλα μια χαρά. Δεν έχασα τίποτα νομίζω. Ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον  :Smile: 





> Αν αυτό συμβαίνει μόνο με ισχυρό στρες τότε μπορεί να δικαιολογείται ως ένα βαθμό. Εξάλλου σχεδόν όλοι νιώθουμε λίγο έως πολύ στρες στις εξετάσεις.


Γενικά δεν έχω καλό ύπνο λόγω στρες αλλά σίγουρα όταν γράφω εξετάσεις χειροτερεύει η κατάσταση.

----------


## elis

https://youtu.be/q1jzwV_s8_Y

----------


## blackbird

Πάρτε και από μένα τραγουδάκι. Με χαλαρώνει <3


https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=P2K7D-uMH2g

----------


## george1520

> Πάρτε και από μένα τραγουδάκι. Με χαλαρώνει <3
> 
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=P2K7D-uMH2g


Κυπριακό βάλε..

----------


## blackbird

> Κυπριακό βάλε..


Φάση Κυριακού Πελαγία; Απαίσιααα 
Χαχαχαχα

Γιατί έχει κανένα νορμάλ; Γενικά εν μου αρέσκουν καθόλου τα κυπριακά τραούθκια

----------


## george1520

> Φάση Κυριακού Πελαγία; Απαίσιααα 
> Χαχαχαχα
> 
> Γιατί έχει κανένα νορμάλ; Γενικά εν μου αρέσκουν καθόλου τα κυπριακά τραούθκια


Φυσικά και υπάρχουν. Μισό

----------


## george1520

Άκουσα το πρόσφατα. Έχασε την μητέρα της μετά από καρκίνο έμαθα .. Άκουσε λόγια 

https://youtu.be/ibKpV4Z6IL4

----------


## ntinti

> Ελα αγαπη...ας τα λεμε καλααα...εσυ;;μου χει σπασει ο αλλος τα νευρα στην δουλεια,ειδικα χθες...εξαλλη ειμαι...


Τόσο πολύ ,επίτηδες το κάνει????

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Τόσο πολύ ,επίτηδες το κάνει????


Δεν το κανει επιτηδες,ειναι ο χαρακτηρας του δυστυχως...Σημερα τσαντιστηκε με αλλον απο την δουλεια που δεν εκανε αυτα που επρεπε κ τα εβαλε μαζι μου που δεν τον επιβλεπω κιολας ενω εχω 500 πραγματα να κανω...θελει κιολας ενω ειμαι καινουρια κ οχι προισταμενη του, να του κανω παρατηρησεις...μου πεταξε κι ενα μην μου μιλας...τωρα ειναι τροπος αυτος να μιλας σε εργαζομενο;;κρατιεμαι κρατιεμαι αλλα καπου ειπαμεεε...γενικα τα ακουω ολη μερα εγω ακομα κ για τριτους...εε πως να του βαλω ορια;;Σκεφτομαι παρολο που θελει ν του μιλαω στον ενικο,να το γυρισω στον πληθυντικο για να κραταω αποστασεις...παντως μου ειπαν στην προηγουμενη μιλουσε χειροτερα...τι καλααα...ειμαι κ τυχερηη...

----------


## blackbird

> Άκουσα το πρόσφατα. Έχασε την μητέρα της μετά από καρκίνο έμαθα .. Άκουσε λόγια 
> 
> https://youtu.be/ibKpV4Z6IL4


Τι λαλείς; god.. αν δεν εθώρουν την εικόνα θα ενόμιζα πως τραγουδά γυναίκα, όι μωρό. 

Εψυχωπλακώθηκα

----------


## ntinti

> Δεν το κανει επιτηδες,ειναι ο χαρακτηρας του δυστυχως...Σημερα τσαντιστηκε με αλλον απο την δουλεια που δεν εκανε αυτα που επρεπε κ τα εβαλε μαζι μου που δεν τον επιβλεπω κιολας ενω εχω 500 πραγματα να κανω...θελει κιολας ενω ειμαι καινουρια κ οχι προισταμενη του, να του κανω παρατηρησεις...μου πεταξε κι ενα μην μου μιλας...τωρα ειναι τροπος αυτος να μιλας σε εργαζομενο;;κρατιεμαι κρατιεμαι αλλα καπου ειπαμεεε...γενικα τα ακουω ολη μερα εγω ακομα κ για τριτους...εε πως να του βαλω ορια;;Σκεφτομαι παρολο που θελει ν του μιλαω στον ενικο,να το γυρισω στον πληθυντικο για να κραταω αποστασεις...παντως μου ειπαν στην προηγουμενη μιλουσε χειροτερα...τι καλααα...ειμαι κ τυχερηη...


Ξεκινά με τον πληθυντικό ευγένειας που λένε και κρατά αποστάσεις....
Οι πολλές οικειότητας δεν βοηθαν καμία φορά κάνουν τον άλλον να ξεφεύγει ακόμα πιο πολύ....
Και γενικά να του δείχνεις με τον τρόπο σου ότι δεν μπορείς να λειτουργήσει κάτω από αυτές τις συνθηκες μπας και στροφαρει και αλλάξει .....
Όσο καλός και να είσαι όταν έχεις τον άλλον σε τέτοια κατάσταση πάνω από το κεφάλι σου δεν μπορείς να λ ειτουργησεις....

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Ξεκινά με τον πληθυντικό ευγένειας που λένε και κρατά αποστάσεις....
> Οι πολλές οικειότητας δεν βοηθαν καμία φορά κάνουν τον άλλον να ξεφεύγει ακόμα πιο πολύ....
> Και γενικά να του δείχνεις με τον τρόπο σου ότι δεν μπορείς να λειτουργήσει κάτω από αυτές τις συνθηκες μπας και στροφαρει και αλλάξει .....
> Όσο καλός και να είσαι όταν έχεις τον άλλον σε τέτοια κατάσταση πάνω από το κεφάλι σου δεν μπορείς να λ ειτουργησεις....


Αυτο σκεφτομαι να κανω γιατι μου μιλαει πολυ αγενεστατα,αγαρμπα...τις αγριοφωναρες του τις συνηθισα αλλα δεν φτανει που κανω δουλεια για δυο ατομα,τωρα θα επιβλεπω κ τους αλλους κ θα τα ακουω κιολας αν δεν εκαναν αυτοι την δουλεια τους;;μπαστα ρε φιλε...γενικα παω με πολυ ορεξη να δουλεψω αλλα μου χαλαει την ψυχολογια...μου ειπαν οτι την προηγουμενη την εβριζε κιολας...(βασικα λογω συμπεριφορας εφυγε) εε δεν θα θελα να επιτρεψω κατι τετοιο.

----------


## blackbird

> Αυτο σκεφτομαι να κανω γιατι μου μιλαει πολυ αγενεστατα,αγαρμπα...τις αγριοφωναρες του τις συνηθισα αλλα δεν φτανει που κανω δουλεια για δυο ατομα,τωρα θα επιβλεπω κ τους αλλους κ θα τα ακουω κιολας αν δεν εκαναν αυτοι την δουλεια τους;;μπαστα ρε φιλε...γενικα παω με πολυ ορεξη να δουλεψω αλλα μου χαλαει την ψυχολογια...μου ειπαν οτι την προηγουμενη την εβριζε κιολας...(βασικα λογω συμπεριφορας εφυγε) εε δεν θα θελα να επιτρεψω κατι τετοιο.


Δεν μπορείς να ενημερώσεις κάποιον υπεύθυνο; Να πεις πως σε χαλάει αυτή η συμπεριφορά και σε εμποδίζει από το να δουλέψεις πιο σωστά και ψύχραιμα ώστε να του γίνουν συστάσεις. Δεν γίνεται ο κάθε πικραμένος να ξεσπάει τα ψυχολογικά του στον καθένα και να τον ανέχεστε. Είναι ψυχοφθόρο.

----------


## ntinti

> Αυτο σκεφτομαι να κανω γιατι μου μιλαει πολυ αγενεστατα,αγαρμπα...τις αγριοφωναρες του τις συνηθισα αλλα δεν φτανει που κανω δουλεια για δυο ατομα,τωρα θα επιβλεπω κ τους αλλους κ θα τα ακουω κιολας αν δεν εκαναν αυτοι την δουλεια τους;;μπαστα ρε φιλε...γενικα παω με πολυ ορεξη να δουλεψω αλλα μου χαλαει την ψυχολογια...μου ειπαν οτι την προηγουμενη την εβριζε κιολας...(βασικα λογω συμπεριφορας εφυγε) εε δεν θα θελα να επιτρεψω κατι τετοιο.


Σιγά μην επιτρέψεις κάτι τέτοιο ....
Δεν ξέρω μερικοί πάνε στην δουλειά τους και βγάζουν τα αποθυμενα τους σε ανθρώπους που δεν φταίνε ...
Μην το επιτρέψεις για κανέναν και τίποτα ,ας εκτιμήσουν επιτέλους την προσφορά σου και ας αλλάξουν αυτοί!

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Δεν μπορείς να ενημερώσεις κάποιον υπεύθυνο; Να πεις πως σε χαλάει αυτή η συμπεριφορά και σε εμποδίζει από το να δουλέψεις πιο σωστά και ψύχραιμα ώστε να του γίνουν συστάσεις. Δεν γίνεται ο κάθε πικραμένος να ξεσπάει τα ψυχολογικά του στον καθένα και να τον ανέχεστε. Είναι ψυχοφθόρο.


Δυστυχως αυτος ειναι ο υπευθυνος,ο εργοδοτης μου.Οταν βλεπει οτι στραβωνω κ κοβω τα πολλα πολλα, σταματα για λιγο αλλα την επομενη μερα τα ιδια.Τι μαλακες ρε συ καποιοι εργοδοτες;;Για τι μας περνανε;;Εγω παω κ μιση ωρα νωριτερα δουλεια φαντασου αλλα πλεον θα το κοψω.Θα πηγαινω στην ωρα μου.

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Σιγά μην επιτρέψεις κάτι τέτοιο ....
> Δεν ξέρω μερικοί πάνε στην δουλειά τους και βγάζουν τα αποθυμενα τους σε ανθρώπους που δεν φταίνε ...
> Μην το επιτρέψεις για κανέναν και τίποτα ,ας εκτιμήσουν επιτέλους την προσφορά σου και ας αλλάξουν αυτοί!


Αυτο ακριβως νιωθω οτι κανει.Τι μαλακες ρε συ;;Βλεπουν οτι ο αλλος ενδιαφερεται,παει νωριτερα δουλεια,δηλωνει οτι μπορει να κατσει και παραπανω,βοηθαει,εχει ορεξη και φερονται ετσι;;;Εχει παραγινει με μερικους σκατοεργοδοτες.Τεσπα...το μονο που με κραταει να μην εκραγω ειναι το καλο ωραριο και το οτι ειναι χειμωνα καλοκαιρι.

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

Λοιπον...τα πηρα κ με επηρρεασε τοσο πολυ που εστειλα στην Αριστονικη να ξεκινησουμε συνεδρια.αι σιχτιρ

----------


## ntinti

> Λοιπον...τα πηρα κ με επηρρεασε τοσο πολυ που εστειλα στην Αριστονικη να ξεκινησουμε συνεδρια.αι σιχτιρ


Αν αισθανεσαι οτι Η συζητήσει μαζί της θα σε κάνει να νοιωσεις καλύτερα πολύ καλά έκανες !!!

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Αν αισθανεσαι οτι Η συζητήσει μαζί της θα σε κάνει να νοιωσεις καλύτερα πολύ καλά έκανες !!!


Ρε...μου κοπηκε η ορεξη δυο μερες...φαντασου...

----------


## blackbird

> Δυστυχως αυτος ειναι ο υπευθυνος,ο εργοδοτης μου.Οταν βλεπει οτι στραβωνω κ κοβω τα πολλα πολλα, σταματα για λιγο αλλα την επομενη μερα τα ιδια.Τι μαλακες ρε συ καποιοι εργοδοτες;;Για τι μας περνανε;;Εγω παω κ μιση ωρα νωριτερα δουλεια φαντασου αλλα πλεον θα το κοψω.Θα πηγαινω στην ωρα μου.


Ωχ. Ήλπιζα να ήταν απλά συνάδελφος. Με τα αφεντικά είναι δύσκολο. Τι να σου πω κορίτσι μου. Στην Ελλάδα (και Κύπρο) δύσκολα βγάζεις άκρη. Νόμιζα πως η δουλειά που ήμουν ήταν από τις χειρότερες. Σαν να ήσουν σε τριτοκοσμική χώρα. Δεν σε άφηναν να πιεις ούτε νερό. Μέχρι που με έβαλαν σε ένα γκρουπ στο φβ (τμήμα προσωπικού δράματος λέγεται) και ειλικρινά είναι να στεναχωριέσαι με αυτά που τραβάει ο κόσμος σε δουλειές. Οι εργοδότες πατάνε στην ανάγκη σου για τα χρήματα και βγάζουν όλη τους την σκατοψυχιά σε εσένα. Νομίζουν πως είσαι υποχρεωμένη να τα ανέχεσαι όλα και να σκύβεις το κεφάλι. Τώρα να σου πω να αντιδράσεις και να βάλεις τα όριά σου; Προφανώς για να είσαι εκεί έχεις ανάγκη την δουλειά. Ελάχιστοι εργοδότες θα εκτιμήσουν αυτά που κάνεις γι' αυτό κοίτα απλά να πηγαίνεις στην ώρα σου, να είσαι σωστή και να προστατεύσεις τον εαυτό σου. Ξέρω πως είναι τρομερά δύσκολο να μην επηρεάζεσαι ειδικά τις ώρες που είσαι εκεί αλλά δεν πρέπει να δίνεις σημασία. Θα περάσεις από όλα τα στάδια πιστεύω. Λες πως είσαι καινούρια ακόμα. Θα φτάσει η μέρα που θα γελάς ακόμα και με τα τραγελαφικά που ζεις. Θα αποκτήσεις και "αναισθησία" γιατί ο οργανισμός σου για να προστατευτεί θα σε αναγκάσει να το κάνεις. Κάνε υπομονή. Ψυχραιμία και κοίτα την υγεία σου μόνο και πώς να ηρεμείς.

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Ωχ. Ήλπιζα να ήταν απλά συνάδελφος. Με τα αφεντικά είναι δύσκολο. Τι να σου πω κορίτσι μου. Στην Ελλάδα (και Κύπρο) δύσκολα βγάζεις άκρη. Νόμιζα πως η δουλειά που ήμουν ήταν από τις χειρότερες. Σαν να ήσουν σε τριτοκοσμική χώρα. Δεν σε άφηναν να πιεις ούτε νερό. Μέχρι που με έβαλαν σε ένα γκρουπ στο φβ (τμήμα προσωπικού δράματος λέγεται) και ειλικρινά είναι να στεναχωριέσαι με αυτά που τραβάει ο κόσμος σε δουλειές. Οι εργοδότες πατάνε στην ανάγκη σου για τα χρήματα και βγάζουν όλη τους την σκατοψυχιά σε εσένα. Νομίζουν πως είσαι υποχρεωμένη να τα ανέχεσαι όλα και να σκύβεις το κεφάλι. Τώρα να σου πω να αντιδράσεις και να βάλεις τα όριά σου; Προφανώς για να είσαι εκεί έχεις ανάγκη την δουλειά. Ελάχιστοι εργοδότες θα εκτιμήσουν αυτά που κάνεις γι' αυτό κοίτα απλά να πηγαίνεις στην ώρα σου, να είσαι σωστή και να προστατεύσεις τον εαυτό σου. Ξέρω πως είναι τρομερά δύσκολο να μην επηρεάζεσαι ειδικά τις ώρες που είσαι εκεί αλλά δεν πρέπει να δίνεις σημασία. Θα περάσεις από όλα τα στάδια πιστεύω. Λες πως είσαι καινούρια ακόμα. Θα φτάσει η μέρα που θα γελάς ακόμα και με τα τραγελαφικά που ζεις. Θα αποκτήσεις και "αναισθησία" γιατί ο οργανισμός σου για να προστατευτεί θα σε αναγκάσει να το κάνεις. Κάνε υπομονή. Ψυχραιμία και κοίτα την υγεία σου μόνο και πώς να ηρεμείς.


Αχ μακαρι ρε blackbird...σε ευχαριστω.Μου εχουν τυχει κι εμενα αρκετοι κακοι εργοδοτες και πιστευω πατανε εκει που ειπες.Ακου ουτε νερο,οχτω ωρες χωρις νερο;γιατι;;;Θα την ακουσω την συμβουλη σου.Μαλλον αυτο θα κανω απλα τις τελευταιες δυο μερες με επηρρεασε αρκετα.Δεν θελω να γυρναω σπιτι μου και να καθομαι να σκεφτομαι την δουλεια,να χαλαρωνω θελω.Βασικα σιχαινομαι το μερος που μενω και θελω να φυγω κι εγω να μεινω αλλου,οποτε ως ομοιοπαθουσα ,καταλαβαινεις....εψαξα για την δουλεια ωστε να μαζεψω χρηματα κ να πραγματοποιηθει κι εμενα το ονειρο μου να ζησω εκει που πραγματικα θελω και περναω καλα.Τι να πω;Δωσε μου Θεε μου υπομονη να τον αντεξω.

----------


## ntinti

Τι να πω και εγώ και ο άντρας μου εργοδότες είμαστε και έχουμε τους συνεργάτες μας γιατί έτσι θέλουμε να τους λέμε και όχι υπαλλήλους μας σαν να είναι παιδιά μας....
Κάθε 15 και 30 του μηνός πρώτα θα πληρώσω αυτούς και μετά θα καλύψω τις άλλες υποχρεώσεις γιατί έχουν παιδιά και οικογένειες.....
Όταν έχουν θέματα όπως τώρα με αρρώστιες Φυσικά και θα κάτσουν σπίτι χωρίς αναρωτικες χωρίς τίποτα ,οπότε μπορούμε και ζοριζοντε να βγει η δουλειά θα αναλάβουμε εμείς να τους βοηθήσουν να τελειώσουν πιο νωρίς να πάνε στα σπίτια τους και πολλά άλλα....
Απορώ πως δεν καταλαβαίνουν κάποιο εργοδότες πως αν έχεις τον συνεργάτη σου ευχαριστημένο θα σου αποδίδει περισσότερο και το εργασιακό περιβάλλον θα είναι πιο ευχαριστω. ..

Αφού καμία φορά Ο άντρας μου πιέζει εμένα για να μην πιέσει τα παιδιά μιας και αν εσύ σαν εργοδότης θέλεις το κάτι παραπάνω πέραν από αυτά που μπορούν να σε προσφέρουν πρέπει να ζοριστεις και εσύ ο ίδιος ....

----------


## blackbird

> Αχ μακαρι ρε blackbird...σε ευχαριστω.Μου εχουν τυχει κι εμενα αρκετοι κακοι εργοδοτες και πιστευω πατανε εκει που ειπες.Ακου ουτε νερο,οχτω ωρες χωρις νερο;γιατι;;;Θα την ακουσω την συμβουλη σου.Μαλλον αυτο θα κανω απλα τις τελευταιες δυο μερες με επηρρεασε αρκετα.Δεν θελω να γυρναω σπιτι μου και να καθομαι να σκεφτομαι την δουλεια,να χαλαρωνω θελω.Βασικα σιχαινομαι το μερος που μενω και θελω να φυγω κι εγω να μεινω αλλου,οποτε ως ομοιοπαθουσα ,καταλαβαινεις....εψαξα για την δουλεια ωστε να μαζεψω χρηματα κ να πραγματοποιηθει κι εμενα το ονειρο μου να ζησω εκει που πραγματικα θελω και περναω καλα.Τι να πω;Δωσε μου Θεε μου υπομονη να τον αντεξω.


12ωρα βασικά. Νερό και τουαλέτα στο διάλειμμα. Ήμουν σε δουλειά με πάρα πολλύ κόσμο και πίεση και γενικά απάνθρωπες συνθήκες. Αφού μια φορά είχα πει στον υπεύθυνο "νιώθω πως θα λυποθυμήσω, χρειάζομαι νερό, να πάω στα γρήγορα να πιω και να' ρθω;"..περνάει η ώρα..με έχει γραμμένη..του το ξαναλέω για τρίτη φορά και τι μου απαντάει ρε συ; "πέσε κάτω"... κόκκαλο εγώ. Είναι να μην αντιδράς σε κάτι τέτοια; Αλλά κοκκάλωσα. Λίγους μήνες μετά παραιτήθηκα λόγω υπερκόπωσης και άλλων γεγονότων που με έκαναν να τους σιχαθώ τελείως. Έκανα και εγώ πολλά, ήμουν πάντα σωστή και εισέπραττα απαράδεκτη συμπεριφορά. Δεν εκτιμάται τίποτα. Δεν αξίζει να χάνεις την υγεία σου για μαλάκες. Πας κάνεις την δουλειά σου και φεύγεις. Στο σπίτι ΜΟΝΟ χαλάρωση και ξεφόρτωμα.. σου φωνάζουν; Σε πιέζουν; Αναμενόμενο. Έτσι έμαθαν να λειτουργούν. Θα μάθεις να αγνοείς και θα γελάς κιόλας. Τους τελευταίους μήνες πριν παραιτηθώ είχε γίνει ακριβώς αυτό που σου έγραψα. Με αυτά που έβλεπα και βίωνα εκεί μέσα γελούσα όταν όλοι οι άλλοι φώναζαν και απελπίζονταν. Με έβλεπαν και δεν το πίστευαν. Σου λέει τι έπαθε αυτή και γελάει και γιατί είναι τόσο χαλαρή; Σε πόστο που πολλοί ασπούμε έχασαν την δουλειά τους και είχε ευθύνη. Βασικά σκεφτόμουν πως αφού δεν περνούσα καλά και δεν θα είναι η μόνιμη δουλειά μου, ας το γλεντήσω!! Και αν με διώξουν από μόνοι τους θα ηρεμήσω. Άρα πάνω από όλα να σκέφτεσαι τον εαυτό σου και πώς να προστατευτείς από αρρωστημένο περιβάλλον  :Smile:  με το που σχολάς χαλαρή μουσικούλα, μπανάκι και ό,τι χόμπυ έχεις για να ξεχνιέσαι. Περνάς μια φάση τώρα, αναμενόμενο με αυτά που ζεις, αλλά θα περάσει!

----------


## blackbird

> Απορώ πως δεν καταλαβαίνουν κάποιο εργοδότες πως αν έχεις τον συνεργάτη σου ευχαριστημένο θα σου αποδίδει περισσότερο και το εργασιακό περιβάλλον θα είναι πιο ευχαριστω.


Αυτό ακριβώς. Το μόνο που τους νοιάζει όμως είναι να βγει η δουλειά και τίποτε άλλο. Και φυσικά με όσα πιο λίγα χρήματα γίνεται (στο προσωπικό φυσικά).

----------


## ntinti

> Αυτό ακριβώς. Το μόνο που τους νοιάζει όμως είναι να βγει η δουλειά και τίποτε άλλο. Και φυσικά με όσα πιο λίγα χρήματα γίνεται (στο προσωπικό φυσικά).


Πλεον ο εργοδοτης ειναι αναγκασμενος να κανει καταθεση στην τραπεζα τον μισθό, τα δώρα ,τα επιδόματα στην τράπεζα κάθε τέλος του μήνα οπότε δύσκολα δεν πέρνεις τα λεφτά σου.

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Τι να πω και εγώ και ο άντρας μου εργοδότες είμαστε και έχουμε τους συνεργάτες μας γιατί έτσι θέλουμε να τους λέμε και όχι υπαλλήλους μας σαν να είναι παιδιά μας....
> Κάθε 15 και 30 του μηνός πρώτα θα πληρώσω αυτούς και μετά θα καλύψω τις άλλες υποχρεώσεις γιατί έχουν παιδιά και οικογένειες.....
> Όταν έχουν θέματα όπως τώρα με αρρώστιες Φυσικά και θα κάτσουν σπίτι χωρίς αναρωτικες χωρίς τίποτα ,οπότε μπορούμε και ζοριζοντε να βγει η δουλειά θα αναλάβουμε εμείς να τους βοηθήσουν να τελειώσουν πιο νωρίς να πάνε στα σπίτια τους και πολλά άλλα....
> Απορώ πως δεν καταλαβαίνουν κάποιο εργοδότες πως αν έχεις τον συνεργάτη σου ευχαριστημένο θα σου αποδίδει περισσότερο και το εργασιακό περιβάλλον θα είναι πιο ευχαριστω. ..
> 
> Αφού καμία φορά Ο άντρας μου πιέζει εμένα για να μην πιέσει τα παιδιά μιας και αν εσύ σαν εργοδότης θέλεις το κάτι παραπάνω πέραν από αυτά που μπορούν να σε προσφέρουν πρέπει να ζοριστεις και εσύ ο ίδιος ....


Μαλλον εισαι απο τις εξαιρεσεις Ντιντι μου.Προφανως αντιλαμβανεσαι το αυτονοητο.Ο εργαζομενος αποδιδει οταν βρισκεται σε ενα εστω νορμαλ/υγειες περιβαλλον.Δλδ με τα ουρλιαχτα εγω τωρα συγκεντρωνομαι;;Με βοηθαει αυτο;;Με αποσυντονιζει...Τοσα εχω δειξει,δλδ τι αλλο να κανω;;Βγαζω δουλεια που ο ογκος της αντιστοιχει σε δυο ατομα.Ακομα κ που πηγαινω μιση ωρα νωριτερα,λιγο του φαινεται;;Τι να πω;;Εγω δεν διανοουμαι να γινω εργοδοτης και να μιλαω ετσι στους υπαλληλους μου.Και τις φωνες οκ πες τις συνηθισα,δεν μασαω αλλα μιλαει με τοση αγενεια που με εκνευριζει.Μακαρι να σκεφτονταν ολοι οπως εσυ και να αντιλαμβανονταν καποιοι, πως ενας υπαλληλος γινεται παραγωγικος κ ποσο μετραει αυτο αλλα δυστυχως εισαι εξαιρεση.

----------


## blackbird

> Πλεον ο εργοδοτης ειναι αναγκασμενος να κανει καταθεση στην τραπεζα τον μισθό, τα δώρα ,τα επιδόματα στην τράπεζα κάθε τέλος του μήνα οπότε δύσκολα δεν πέρνεις τα λεφτά σου.


Στη σελίδα στο φβ που λέω ξέρεις τι έγραφαν πολλοί; Ότι τους βάζουν τα δώρα κανονικά και έπειτα τους αναγκάζουν να τα δώσουν πίσω. Ένας υπάλληλος με 500 ευρώ βασικό που ταΐζει οικογένεια και φοβάται μην μείνει άνεργος, θα τα δώσει (σε μετρητά φαντάζομαι) και θα πει και ευχαριστώ. Έχω δει να το γράφουν πάαρα πολλοί, και άλλα όμορφα περιστατικά και πραγματικά στεναχωριέμαι. Γι' αυτό έγραψα πριν πως πατάνε στην ανάγκη του κόσμου.

Ρε συ πήγα σε ένα σωρό συνεντεύξεις το Καλοκαίρι. Είχα το θάρρος να πω εγώ τι θέλω και τους όρους μου και ένας εργοδότης μου αντιμίλησε και είχε πάθει σοκ λέει που ζητούσα τα αυτονόητα. Αφού έμαθαν σε όλα να τους λέμε ναι. Θα το κυνηγήσει κάποιος που δεν φοβάται να μείνει άνεργος και δεν έχει οικογένεια πίσω του να συντηρήσει ή δεν έχει άμεση ανάγκη τα χρήματα. Ο φόβος είναι που τους σταματάει. Πολύ κρίμα γενικά και μπράβο σε σένα και στον άντρα σου που είστε πρώτα απ' όλα άνθρωποι και μετά εργοδότες.

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> 12ωρα βασικά. Νερό και τουαλέτα στο διάλειμμα. Ήμουν σε δουλειά με πάρα πολλύ κόσμο και πίεση και γενικά απάνθρωπες συνθήκες. Αφού μια φορά είχα πει στον υπεύθυνο "νιώθω πως θα λυποθυμήσω, χρειάζομαι νερό, να πάω στα γρήγορα να πιω και να' ρθω;"..περνάει η ώρα..με έχει γραμμένη..του το ξαναλέω για τρίτη φορά και τι μου απαντάει ρε συ; "πέσε κάτω"... κόκκαλο εγώ. Είναι να μην αντιδράς σε κάτι τέτοια; Αλλά κοκκάλωσα. Λίγους μήνες μετά παραιτήθηκα λόγω υπερκόπωσης και άλλων γεγονότων που με έκαναν να τους σιχαθώ τελείως. Έκανα και εγώ πολλά, ήμουν πάντα σωστή και εισέπραττα απαράδεκτη συμπεριφορά. Δεν εκτιμάται τίποτα. Δεν αξίζει να χάνεις την υγεία σου για μαλάκες. Πας κάνεις την δουλειά σου και φεύγεις. Στο σπίτι ΜΟΝΟ χαλάρωση και ξεφόρτωμα.. σου φωνάζουν; Σε πιέζουν; Αναμενόμενο. Έτσι έμαθαν να λειτουργούν. Θα μάθεις να αγνοείς και θα γελάς κιόλας. Τους τελευταίους μήνες πριν παραιτηθώ είχε γίνει ακριβώς αυτό που σου έγραψα. Με αυτά που έβλεπα και βίωνα εκεί μέσα γελούσα όταν όλοι οι άλλοι φώναζαν και απελπίζονταν. Με έβλεπαν και δεν το πίστευαν. Σου λέει τι έπαθε αυτή και γελάει και γιατί είναι τόσο χαλαρή; Σε πόστο που πολλοί ασπούμε έχασαν την δουλειά τους και είχε ευθύνη. Βασικά σκεφτόμουν πως αφού δεν περνούσα καλά και δεν θα είναι η μόνιμη δουλειά μου, ας το γλεντήσω!! Και αν με διώξουν από μόνοι τους θα ηρεμήσω. Άρα πάνω από όλα να σκέφτεσαι τον εαυτό σου και πώς να προστατευτείς από αρρωστημένο περιβάλλον  με το που σχολάς χαλαρή μουσικούλα, μπανάκι και ό,τι χόμπυ έχεις για να ξεχνιέσαι. Περνάς μια φάση τώρα, αναμενόμενο με αυτά που ζεις, αλλά θα περάσει!


Πεσε κατω;;;Εχουμε ξεφυγει τελειως...δεν εχω λογια...τι να πω ρε συ;;Καλα ασε δωδεκαωρα χτυπαγα κι εγω,εννοειται χωρις ρεπο,λεφτα ας μην μιλησω καλυτερα κ επαθα κ burn out.Το μονο καλο σε αυτην την δουλεια το ωραριο.Ειχα χρονια να εχω ελευθερα απογευματα.Αυτο που μου εγραψες νομιζω θελω να το κορνιζωσω να το βλεπω καθε μερα.Αυτο πρεπει να κανω.Την δουλεια μου και γεια σας και μπαινει βγαινει.

----------


## blackbird

> Πεσε κατω;;;Εχουμε ξεφυγει τελειως...δεν εχω λογια...τι να πω ρε συ;;Καλα ασε δωδεκαωρα χτυπαγα κι εγω,εννοειται χωρις ρεπο,λεφτα ας μην μιλησω καλυτερα κ επαθα κ burn out.Το μονο καλο σε αυτην την δουλεια το ωραριο.Ειχα χρονια να εχω ελευθερα απογευματα.Αυτο που μου εγραψες νομιζω θελω να το κορνιζωσω να το βλεπω καθε μερα.Αυτο πρεπει να κανω.Την δουλεια μου και γεια σας και μπαινει βγαινει.


Ε μα πώς αλλιώς; Και να μην συζητάς ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ γι' αυτήν. Σε κανέναν. Σαν να κοιμόσουν όλο το πρωί. Σαν να έπαθες αμνησία μόλις βγήκες απ' την πόρτα :Ρ

Είναι νωρίς ακόμα, φυσιολογικό είναι που νιώθεις έτσι. Θα το βρεις, είμαι σίγουρη. Το burn out το παθαίνεις μια φορά. Δεν αξίζει να το ξαναπάθεις. Και να ξεκουράζεσαι. Θα τα καταφέρουμε και οι 2 και θα εξαφανιστούμε απ' το μπουρδέλο. Που θα πάει. Χαχαχα

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Πλεον ο εργοδοτης ειναι αναγκασμενος να κανει καταθεση στην τραπεζα τον μισθό, τα δώρα ,τα επιδόματα στην τράπεζα κάθε τέλος του μήνα οπότε δύσκολα δεν πέρνεις τα λεφτά σου.


Αγαπη...δεν καταλαβαινεις...δηλωνουν λιγοτερες ωρες στην συμβαση.Τα μισα τραπεζα και τα αλλα μισα στο χερι.Εσυ μπορει να εχεις την εντιμοτητα,την ηθικη ...πως να το πω ...αλλα δεν ειναι ετσι η πλειοψηφια.Πανε πεντε χρονια απο τοτε που πηρα κανονικα ολα μου τα λεφτα στην τραπεζα,με αληθινη κ οχι ντεμεκ συμβαση.Τωρα εχουν βρει νεα κολπα.

----------


## ntinti

Όντως το καλοκαίρι που ζητούσαμε κόσμο και κάναμε Συνεντεύξεις πολλοί μα ς ρωτούσαν αν τα λεφτά από δώρα και επιδόματα τα γύριζαν πίσω και έπεφτα από τα σύννεφα.....
Εντάξει δεν γίνονται αύτα είπαμε έκαναν που έκανα τους μισθούς πείνας αν δεν πάρουν και τα επιδόματα πως θα ζήσουν.....άλλωστε οι άνθρωποι φορολογουντε γι αυτά τα ποσά και χάνουν και πολλά επιδόματα εξαιτίας αύξηση του εισόδηματος τους.....δεν είναι έντιμα πράγματα αυτά....

Έχουμε δουλέψει και εμείς σαν υπάλληλοι και είπαμε ότι μας έκαναν δεν θα το κάνουμε και εμείς ...αν δεν μπορούμε να τους πληρώνουμε θα τους σταματήσουμε και θα επωμιστουμε εμείς και άλλο το βάρος .....

Παιδιά εγώ μαζί σας είμαι ,ότι δικαιούστε να το ζητάτε μόνο έτσι θα στρώσουν τα πράγματα και θα βάλουν μυαλό κάποιοι....

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Στη σελίδα στο φβ που λέω ξέρεις τι έγραφαν πολλοί; Ότι τους βάζουν τα δώρα κανονικά και έπειτα τους αναγκάζουν να τα δώσουν πίσω. Ένας υπάλληλος με 500 ευρώ βασικό που ταΐζει οικογένεια και φοβάται μην μείνει άνεργος, θα τα δώσει (σε μετρητά φαντάζομαι) και θα πει και ευχαριστώ. Έχω δει να το γράφουν πάαρα πολλοί, και άλλα όμορφα περιστατικά και πραγματικά στεναχωριέμαι. Γι' αυτό έγραψα πριν πως πατάνε στην ανάγκη του κόσμου.
> 
> Ρε συ πήγα σε ένα σωρό συνεντεύξεις το Καλοκαίρι. Είχα το θάρρος να πω εγώ τι θέλω και τους όρους μου και ένας εργοδότης μου αντιμίλησε και είχε πάθει σοκ λέει που ζητούσα τα αυτονόητα. Αφού έμαθαν σε όλα να τους λέμε ναι. Θα το κυνηγήσει κάποιος που δεν φοβάται να μείνει άνεργος και δεν έχει οικογένεια πίσω του να συντηρήσει ή δεν έχει άμεση ανάγκη τα χρήματα. Ο φόβος είναι που τους σταματάει. Πολύ κρίμα γενικά και μπράβο σε σένα και στον άντρα σου που είστε πρώτα απ' όλα άνθρωποι και μετά εργοδότες.


Συμφωνω απολυτα με ολο το κειμενο.Αυτο με το δωρο οντως ισχυει.Σκεψου απλα τι ειδους ανθρωποι ειναι αυτοι.Αυτο ειναι ο,τι χειροτερο αλλα κ εγω μην νομιζεις οτι πηρα ολοκηρο το δωρο χριστουγεννων.Τα του χεριου μου τα εφαγε.Γενικως,εχουν ξεφυγει.Δυσκολα βρισκεις ανθρωπους με τσιπα.

----------


## elis

αν ο εργοδοτησ δεν κλεβει οπου μπορει η επειχηρηση δεν ειναι ενταξει τωρα γιατι θα το μαθετε μεγαλονωντασ αλλα εγγυται στο εξησ πρωτα σε κλεβει το κρατοσ κι ετσι πληρωνεται η εφορια κανονικα

----------


## ntinti

> Αγαπη...δεν καταλαβαινεις...δηλωνουν λιγοτερες ωρες στην συμβαση.Τα μισα τραπεζα και τα αλλα μισα στο χερι.Εσυ μπορει να εχεις την εντιμοτητα,την ηθικη ...πως να το πω ...αλλα δεν ειναι ετσι η πλειοψηφια.Πανε πεντε χρονια απο τοτε που πηρα κανονικα ολα μου τα λεφτα στην τραπεζα,με αληθινη κ οχι ντεμεκ συμβαση.Τωρα εχουν βρει νεα κολπα.


Δεν τους συμφέρει ρε συ αυτό λογιστικά....με τον καινούργιο νόμο πλέον όσο πιο ψηλές εργοδοτικές εισφορέςκαι μισθούς πληρώνει κάποιος εργοδότης τόσο μεγαλύτερη απαλλαγή στο φόρο εισοδήματος έχει..,,
Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί προτιμούν να τα δίνουν στην εφορία παρά στον ίδιο τον εργαζόμενο....
Εκτός αν δουλεύουν και εκεί μαύρα τι άλλο να σκεφτώ πια...

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Ε μα πώς αλλιώς; Και να μην συζητάς ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ γι' αυτήν. Σε κανέναν. Σαν να κοιμόσουν όλο το πρωί. Σαν να έπαθες αμνησία μόλις βγήκες απ' την πόρτα :Ρ
> 
> Είναι νωρίς ακόμα, φυσιολογικό είναι που νιώθεις έτσι. Θα το βρεις, είμαι σίγουρη. Το burn out το παθαίνεις μια φορά. Δεν αξίζει να το ξαναπάθεις. Και να ξεκουράζεσαι. Θα τα καταφέρουμε και οι 2 και θα εξαφανιστούμε απ' το μπουρδέλο. Που θα πάει. Χαχαχα


Ποσο μας το ευχομαι δεν διαννοεισαι!!!Αντε ρε συμπαν συγκεντρωσου!!

----------


## elis

το λεσ κ μονη σου η τα δινει σε σενα η στο κρατοσ αρα πληρωνει κανονικα γιατι τον αναγκαζουν ενοειται ξερουν ποσα βγαζει και του βγαζουν το αντιστοιχο κουστουμι χωρισ καν να τα δηλωνει πολλεσ φορεσ

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Δεν τους συμφέρει ρε συ αυτό λογιστικά....με τον καινούργιο νόμο πλέον όσο πιο ψηλές εργοδοτικές εισφορέςκαι μισθούς πληρώνει κάποιος εργοδότης τόσο μεγαλύτερη απαλλαγή στο φόρο εισοδήματος έχει..,,
> Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί προτιμούν να τα δίνουν στην εφορία παρά στον ίδιο τον εργαζόμενο....
> Εκτός αν δουλεύουν και εκεί μαύρα τι άλλο να σκεφτώ πια...


Ντιντι ειλικρινα σου μιλαω...δεν ξερω τι παιζει,αλλα δεν φανταζεσαι ποσοι το κανουν.Δεν θα εχουν τους λογους τους;;Εμενα μου δηλωνει λιγοτερες 10 ωρες.Ο προηγουμενος λιγοτερες 25 ωρες...βγαλε ακρη...

----------


## ntinti

> Ντιντι ειλικρινα σου μιλαω...δεν ξερω τι παιζει,αλλα δεν φανταζεσαι ποσοι το κανουν.Δεν θα εχουν τους λογους τους;;Εμενα μου δηλωνει λιγοτερες 10 ωρες.Ο προηγουμενος λιγοτερες 25 ωρες...βγαλε ακρη...


Ο κλέψατε του κλεψαντως ....Αυτά ακούω και τρελλενομαι..... Εμείς τα πάντα τιμολόγια συμφωνα με τον νόμο όλα μηχανογραφημένα γιατι αν δεν κόψουμε δεν πληρωνόμαστε ούτε ένα ευρώ λιγότερο και άλλοι κάνουν πάρτυ .....

Τελοσπαντων δεν φταίνε αυτοί ,βρησκουν και τα κανουν....το ψάρι βρωμάει από το κεφάλι που λένε .....
πολλά πρεπει Ν αλλάξουν επιτέλους στις πληρωμές και στους φόρους αλλά ........

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Στη σελίδα στο φβ που λέω ξέρεις τι έγραφαν πολλοί; Ότι τους βάζουν τα δώρα κανονικά και έπειτα τους αναγκάζουν να τα δώσουν πίσω. Ένας υπάλληλος με 500 ευρώ βασικό που ταΐζει οικογένεια και φοβάται μην μείνει άνεργος, θα τα δώσει (σε μετρητά φαντάζομαι) και θα πει και ευχαριστώ. Έχω δει να το γράφουν πάαρα πολλοί, και άλλα όμορφα περιστατικά και πραγματικά στεναχωριέμαι. Γι' αυτό έγραψα πριν πως πατάνε στην ανάγκη του κόσμου.
> 
> Ρε συ πήγα σε ένα σωρό συνεντεύξεις το Καλοκαίρι. Είχα το θάρρος να πω εγώ τι θέλω και τους όρους μου και ένας εργοδότης μου αντιμίλησε και είχε πάθει σοκ λέει που ζητούσα τα αυτονόητα. Αφού έμαθαν σε όλα να τους λέμε ναι. Θα το κυνηγήσει κάποιος που δεν φοβάται να μείνει άνεργος και δεν έχει οικογένεια πίσω του να συντηρήσει ή δεν έχει άμεση ανάγκη τα χρήματα. Ο φόβος είναι που τους σταματάει. Πολύ κρίμα γενικά και μπράβο σε σένα και στον άντρα σου που είστε πρώτα απ' όλα άνθρωποι και μετά εργοδότες.


Εεε...απολυθηκα γιατι ζητησα ρεπο...το οποιο υποτιθεται θα μου εδινε δυο βδομαδες πριν το ζητησω...αν δεις οτι κλαταρεις μου ειπε, πεστο μου.Το ειπα...νεα κοπελα μου λεει ,αν δεν δουλεψεις τωρα ποτε;;;στην πλακα και καλα.(65με 67 ωρες και δυο μηνες χωρις ρεπο,σερι)Οταν το ζητησα τυπου...τελος λυπαμαι εξαντληθηκα εχω αναγκη απο ρεπο, πηρα την απολυση μου...το "λογιστικο γραφειο" για καποιο λογο ειχε τσιλιαδορο απο εξω...τα συμπερασματα δικα σας...

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Ο κλέψατε του κλεψαντως ....Αυτά ακούω και τρελλενομαι..... Εμείς τα πάντα τιμολόγια συμφωνα με τον νόμο όλα μηχανογραφημένα γιατι αν δεν κόψουμε δεν πληρωνόμαστε ούτε ένα ευρώ λιγότερο και άλλοι κάνουν πάρτυ .....
> 
> Τελοσπαντων δεν φταίνε αυτοί ,βρησκουν και τα κανουν....το ψάρι βρωμάει από το κεφάλι που λένε .....
> πολλά πρεπει Ν αλλάξουν επιτέλους στις πληρωμές και στους φόρους αλλά ........


Εννοειται βρισκουν,αυτο να εισαι σιγουρη.Και δεν κανουν παρτυ παρταρα κανουν.Εις βαρος ολων των υπολοιπων φυσικα.

----------


## blackbird

Μια κρίση νευρικού κλονισμού την παθαίνεις αν τα ζεις αυτά, τι να λέμε...

Και μετά διαβάζουμε την Ντίντι και λέμε μωρέ μπράβο, συμβαίνουν κι' αυτά τελικά... Και μας πιάνει έκπληξη με συμπεριφορές που θα έπρεπε να ήταν αυτονόητες.

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Μια κρίση νευρικού κλονισμού την παθαίνεις αν τα ζεις αυτά, τι να λέμε...
> 
> Και μετά διαβάζουμε την Ντίντι και λέμε μωρέ μπράβο, συμβαίνουν κι' αυτά τελικά... Και μας πιάνει έκπληξη με συμπεριφορές που θα έπρεπε να ήταν αυτονόητες.


Ουου...πως...που να μ εβλεπες,ειχα ψοφησει...μιλαμε τρομερη πιεση κ κουραση...ο οργανισμος μου επεσε πολυ.Καλα η Ντιτι ακουγεται σαν ονειρο...λες αποκλειεται,δεν υπαρχει...

----------


## blackbird

> Ουου...πως...που να μ εβλεπες,ειχα ψοφησει...μιλαμε τρομερη πιεση κ κουραση...ο οργανισμος μου επεσε πολυ.Καλα η Ντιτι ακουγεται σαν ονειρο...λες αποκλειεται,δεν υπαρχει...


Και αν τολμούσε κάποιος να απαιτήσει το ίδιο και στην κορούλα τους, θα γινόταν ο κακός χαμός. Στην δουλειά πρέπει να είσαι ο σκλάβος τους για να μείνουν ευχαριστημένοι. Εσύ δεν πρέπει να έχεις ζωή. Νιάτα σου λέει μετά. Όοοχι κοριτσάκι μου. Θα λιώσεις στο μαγαζί μου. Ξεφτίλες.

Ρε συ, φούντωσα τώρα. Χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Και αν τολμούσε κάποιος να απαιτήσει το ίδιο και στην κορούλα τους, θα γινόταν ο κακός χαμός. Στην δουλειά πρέπει να είσαι ο σκλάβος τους για να μείνουν ευχαριστημένοι. Εσύ δεν πρέπει να έχεις ζωή. Νιάτα σου λέει μετά. Όοοχι κοριτσάκι μου. Θα λιώσεις στο μαγαζί μου. Ξεφτίλες.
> 
> Ρε συ, φούντωσα τώρα. Χαχαχαχαχα


Εννοειται πως οχι,αυτοι να ειναι καλα κ να βγαζουν οσο πιο πολλα μπορουν.Αυτο το θα λιωσεις στο μαγαζι μου,στο πετσι μου το ενιωσα.Μου ελεγε ενας φιλος μου που ημουν τοσες ωρες στην δουλεια...συγνωμη,δικο σου ειναι το μαγαζι...;;εεμ...Το ποσο μετανιωσα που δεν του εστειλα την επιθεωρηση δεν φανταζεσαι...ξεφτιλες;;;πολυ μικρη λεξη...κατι πολυ χειροτερο ειναι...

----------


## blackbird

> Εννοειται πως οχι,αυτοι να ειναι καλα κ να βγαζουν οσο πιο πολλα μπορουν.Αυτο το θα λιωσεις στο μαγαζι μου,στο πετσι μου το ενιωσα.Μου ελεγε ενας φιλος μου που ημουν τοσες ωρες στην δουλεια...συγνωμη,δικο σου ειναι το μαγαζι...;;εεμ...Το ποσο μετανιωσα που δεν του εστειλα την επιθεωρηση δεν φανταζεσαι...ξεφτιλες;;;πολυ μικρη λεξη...κατι πολυ χειροτερο ειναι...


Σε τέτοια αποβράσματα μόνο επιθεώρηση και δικαστήρια τους αξίζει... Αλλά δεν πειράζει. Τα χειρότερα πέρασαν. Αν ξανασυμβεί ξέρεις πώς να αντιδράσεις, αλλά δεν θα το αφήσεις να φτάσει ως εκεί  :Smile:

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Σε τέτοια αποβράσματα μόνο επιθεώρηση και δικαστήρια τους αξίζει... Αλλά δεν πειράζει. Τα χειρότερα πέρασαν. Αν ξανασυμβεί ξέρεις πώς να αντιδράσεις, αλλά δεν θα το αφήσεις να φτάσει ως εκεί


Κρατουσα για μερες την ψυχολογια μου αλλα τις τελευταιες δυο στεναχωρηθηκα η αληθεια.Απο την αλλη δεν αξιζει να χαλαω την ψυχικη μου ηρεμια.Θα κανω αυτο που μου πες,τυπικη,διαικπεραιωτικη ,στην ωρα μου,μπαινακης βγαινακης,υπομονη...απλα την δουλεια μου και ως εκει.ψυχικη ηρεμια κ τιποτσ αλλο.σ ευχαριστωωω  :Smile:

----------


## Ορέστης

> Καλά βρε Ορέστη μου, δεν είπαμε να την παντρευτείς αύριο :Ρ εγώ απλά σου είπα να δώσεις μια ευκαιρία και δεν είχα καταλάβει τι θέλεις εσύ και γι' αυτό σε ρώτησα αν σου αρέσει. Καλό θα ήταν να έδινες μια ευκαιρία ασπούμε. Δεν ξέρεις ποτέ, μπορεί να εξελιχθεί κάτι όμορφο. Με την επαφή γενικά και τον χρόνο που περνάς με τον άλλον είναι που δημιουργούνται τα πιο βαθιά αισθήματα. Αφού λες κιόλας πως δεν σε χαλάει να είστε φίλοι. Θα σε βοηθήσει και στο θέμα της κοινωνικότητας που λες ότι έχεις. Ε από 'κει και πέρα αν δεις πως δεν θες κάτι περισσότερο και η κοπέλα σε πιέζει ή σου δείχνει πιο ερωτικό ενδιαφέρον, στο χέρι σου είναι να καταλάβει πως δεν ενδιαφέρεσαι. 
> 
> Άντε σου εύχομαι το Καλοκαίρι που έρχεται να βγεις εκτός Ελλάδας αυτή την φορά και να ταξιδέψετε μαζί!  χαχαχαχα


Σε ευχαριστω διπλά, γιατι εισαι το γουρι μου!  :Smile:

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

οι προβοκατωρες που υπαρχουν παντου δε προκειται να αφησουν να γλιτωσει ουτε ενας απ οσους δε διαβασαν ποτε την αποκαλυψη ο ψευδοπροφητης οταν θα ενθρονιστει θα κανει μεχρι και θαυματα και οσοι ειναι αδιαβαστοι θα τον πιστεψουν σιγουρα

----------


## blackbird

> Κρατουσα για μερες την ψυχολογια μου αλλα τις τελευταιες δυο στεναχωρηθηκα η αληθεια.Απο την αλλη δεν αξιζει να χαλαω την ψυχικη μου ηρεμια.Θα κανω αυτο που μου πες,τυπικη,διαικπεραιωτικη ,στην ωρα μου,μπαινακης βγαινακης,υπομονη...απλα την δουλεια μου και ως εκει.ψυχικη ηρεμια κ τιποτσ αλλο.σ ευχαριστωωω


Εμείς να' μαστε καλά μωρέ <3
Παρακαλώ  :Smile: 





> Σε ευχαριστω διπλά, γιατι εισαι το γουρι μου!


Μακάρι να είναι όντως έτσι Ορέστη μου  :Smile:

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Εμείς να' μαστε καλά μωρέ <3
> Παρακαλώ 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Μακάρι να είναι όντως έτσι Ορέστη μου


Χαχα...η αληθεια σημερα ειμαι πολυ καλυτερα...δεν του αφησα πολλα περιθωρια σημερα για φωνες,ειχα ενα βλεμμα τυπου σκοτωνω ανθρωπο...προσεχεεε...

----------


## blackbird

> Χαχα...η αληθεια σημερα ειμαι πολυ καλυτερα...δεν του αφησα πολλα περιθωρια σημερα για φωνες,ειχα ενα βλεμμα τυπου σκοτωνω ανθρωπο...προσεχεεε...


Αν είσαι σωστότατη αλλά ταυτόχρονα και με ένα ύφος "σκασίλα μου μωρέ, ωωωωμ (διαλογισμός φάση γιατί προσπαθώ να ηρεμήσω) και έπειτα την κάνω από 'δω" θα σταματήσει σιγά σιγά γιατί θα βαρεθεί :Ρ και αυτό που λες, τέλειο!! Ε δεν θα σε σκάσουν κορίτσι μου!

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Αν είσαι σωστότατη αλλά ταυτόχρονα και με ένα ύφος "σκασίλα μου μωρέ, ωωωωμ (διαλογισμός φάση γιατί προσπαθώ να ηρεμήσω) και έπειτα την κάνω από 'δω" θα σταματήσει σιγά σιγά γιατί θα βαρεθεί :Ρ και αυτό που λες, τέλειο!! Ε δεν θα σε σκάσουν κορίτσι μου!


Χαχαχα...παιδι μου φαινομουν σημερα,υφος...μην τολμησεις να πεις μαλακια σε σκοτωνω.Πεταξα κ τον πληθυντικο μου,εκανα μια χαρα την δουλεια μου αλλα ημουν αγριεμενη.Το βαραγααα το πληκτρολογιο....εεε οχι να σκασει αυτος...  :Smile:

----------


## blackbird

> Χαχαχα...παιδι μου φαινομουν σημερα,υφος...μην τολμησεις να πεις μαλακια σε σκοτωνω.Πεταξα κ τον πληθυντικο μου,εκανα μια χαρα την δουλεια μου αλλα ημουν αγριεμενη.Το βαραγααα το πληκτρολογιο....εεε οχι να σκασει αυτος...


 :Big Grin:  χαχαχαχα

Με έκανες και γέλασα. Έτσι σε θέλω. Δεν νιώθεις πολύ πιο ήρεμη τώρα; Να, τα είπες, ξέσπασες, ήσουνα χάλια τόσες μέρες αλλά φτάνει. Άστον να ψάχνεται :Cool:

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> χαχαχαχα
> 
> Με έκανες και γέλασα. Έτσι σε θέλω. Δεν νιώθεις πολύ πιο ήρεμη τώρα; Να, τα είπες, ξέσπασες, ήσουνα χάλια τόσες μέρες αλλά φτάνει. Άστον να ψάχνεται


Εεε μαααα χαχα  :Smile:

----------


## ntinti

> Χαχαχα...παιδι μου φαινομουν σημερα,υφος...μην τολμησεις να πεις μαλακια σε σκοτωνω.Πεταξα κ τον πληθυντικο μου,εκανα μια χαρα την δουλεια μου αλλα ημουν αγριεμενη.Το βαραγααα το πληκτρολογιο....εεε οχι να σκασει αυτος...


Καλημέρα!!!
Να ποιος την πλήρωσε, πάει το καημένο το πληκτρολογιακι χαχα!!!

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Καλημέρα!!!
> Να ποιος την πλήρωσε, πάει το καημένο το πληκτρολογιακι χαχα!!!


Χαχαχα...αστα αγαπη...το πληκτρολογιο την πληρωσεεε...Παιδια κατι αλλο...τι ψοφοκρυο παναγια μου ειναι αυτο;;;Παγωσαααα

----------


## ntinti

> Χαχαχα...αστα αγαπη...το πληκτρολογιο την πληρωσεεε...Παιδια κατι αλλο...τι ψοφοκρυο παναγια μου ειναι αυτο;;;Παγωσαααα


Καιρός για Σπίτι και χουχουλιασμα !!!!

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Καιρός για Σπίτι και χουχουλιασμα !!!!


Πραγματικαααα εχω ξεπαγιασειιιι....!!!

----------


## blackbird

1η μέρα μετά από χρόνια που θα κοιμηθώ σπίτι μου... Νιώθω σαν να είμαι σε ξένο σπίτι. 

Είχα το πρωί μάθημα, λύναμε ένα σωρό ασκήσεις. Μετά πήγα σε καφετέρεια για διάβασμα με μια συμφοιτήτρια. Άλλες ώρες καήκαμε εκεί. Φύγαμε στις 8, επέστρεψα στη γιαγιά για να μαζέψω ό,τι απέμεινε. Άρχισε να βρέχει καθώς επέστρεφα σπίτι και κουβάλησα τόσο βάρος μέσα στη βροχή. Άλλο ένα 2ωρο για καθάρισμα και τακτοποίηση στα ράφια. Αυτή την στιγμή νιώθω σαν να έτρεχα σε μαραθώνιο για ώρες. Η γιαγιά μου με αποχαιρέτησε λυπημένη. Ο παππούς μου κοιμόταν. Θα πάω και αύριο να τους δω. Θα μου λείψουν και εκείνοι (που δεν θα μπορώ να τους βλέπω συχνά πια όσο εκείνη θα είναι εκεί), θα μου λείψει και ο χώρος μου και όλα...  :Frown: 


(I'm feeling emotional.. that's why i'm writing here)

----------


## george1520

> 1η μέρα μετά από χρόνια που θα κοιμηθώ σπίτι μου... Νιώθω σαν να είμαι σε ξένο σπίτι. 
> 
> Είχα το πρωί μάθημα, λύναμε ένα σωρό ασκήσεις. Μετά πήγα σε καφετέρεια για διάβασμα με μια συμφοιτήτρια. Άλλες ώρες καήκαμε εκεί. Φύγαμε στις 8, επέστρεψα στη γιαγιά για να μαζέψω ό,τι απέμεινε. Άρχισε να βρέχει καθώς επέστρεφα σπίτι και κουβάλησα τόσο βάρος μέσα στη βροχή. Άλλο ένα 2ωρο για καθάρισμα και τακτοποίηση στα ράφια. Αυτή την στιγμή νιώθω σαν να έτρεχα σε μαραθώνιο για ώρες. Η γιαγιά μου με αποχαιρέτησε λυπημένη. Ο παππούς μου κοιμόταν. Θα πάω και αύριο να τους δω. Θα μου λείψουν και εκείνοι (που δεν θα μπορώ να τους βλέπω συχνά πια όσο εκείνη θα είναι εκεί), θα μου λείψει και ο χώρος μου και όλα... 
> 
> 
> (I'm feeling emotional.. that's why i'm writing here)


Καλησπέρα.. Πως νιώθεις γενικά? (άκυρο το άλλο σχόλιο ενε κόλλα)

----------


## blackbird

> Καλησπέρα.. Εν σε διαφορετική περιοχή? Πόλη?


Nope απλά αν έρκουμουν θα ήταν για μισή ώρα ή κάθε 5-7 μέρες σε περίοδο με πολλές υποχρεώσεις.

Καλησπέρα btw

----------


## blackbird

> Καλησπέρα.. Πως νιώθεις γενικά? (άκυρο το άλλο σχόλιο ενε κόλλα)


Τωρά το είδα. Εν το συνειδητοποίησα ακόμα. Απλά είμαι λυπημένη. Η κούραση θα περάσει με ύπνο.

----------


## george1520

> Τωρά το είδα. Εν το συνειδητοποίησα ακόμα. Απλά είμαι λυπημένη. Η κούραση θα περάσει με ύπνο.


Η αλλη ποτέ θα φυει?

Η οικογένεια τι είπε γενικά όταν επέστρεψες πάλε σπίτι?

----------


## blackbird

> Η αλλη ποτέ θα φυει?
> 
> Η οικογένεια τι είπε γενικά όταν επέστρεψες πάλε σπίτι?


Τι να πει; Η μάμμα μου λαλει μου μολις φυει να ξαναπαω γιατι ξερει πως εν δυσκολο για μενα και εσυνηθισα ποτζιει.. αλλα εβαρεθηκα να μετακομιζω και οποτε καπνισει του καθε νου εγω να τα μαζευκω ουλλα να χαννουμαι.. εξαλλου εζηλευκαν πολλα που πριν (συγγενεις) που εμεινισκα τζιαμε.. ειδικα η συγκεκριμενη που θα παει τωρα και επετασσε κ σποντες για να φυω.. οσο τζιαι αν θελω εν ξαναμεινισκω τζιειμεσα.. παντως σκοπευκει να μεινει μηνες.

----------


## george1520

> Τι να πει; Η μάμμα μου λαλει μου μολις φυει να ξαναπαω γιατι ξερει πως εν δυσκολο για μενα και εσυνηθισα ποτζιει.. αλλα εβαρεθηκα να μετακομιζω και οποτε καπνισει του καθε νου εγω να τα μαζευκω ουλλα να χαννουμαι.. εξαλλου εζηλευκαν πολλα που πριν (συγγενεις) που εμεινισκα τζιαμε.. ειδικα η συγκεκριμενη που θα παει τωρα και επετασσε κ σποντες για να φυω.. οσο τζιαι αν θελω εν ξαναμεινισκω τζιειμεσα.. παντως σκοπευκει να μεινει μηνες.


Γιατί εφυε που σπίτι της τζεινη?

----------


## blackbird

> Γιατί εφυε που σπίτι της τζεινη?


Γιωργο ειπα ηδη παρα πολλα. Εν θελω να πω αλλα. Γιατι τοσες ερωτησεις; Εχουν νοημα; Εγραψα τα για να ξεσπασω και να νιωσω καλυτερα.

----------


## george1520

> Γιωργο ειπα ηδη παρα πολλα. Εν θελω να πω αλλα. Γιατι τοσες ερωτησεις; Εχουν νοημα; Εγραψα τα για να ξεσπασω και να νιωσω καλυτερα.


Ααα σορρυ.. Ενομισα ήθελες να το συζητήσεις..

----------


## Ορέστης

Δεν υποχωρει ο ισχυρος πονος στην ουρηθρα παρα την αντιβιωση. Ειμαι σιγουρος οτι καποιο πολυ ισχυρο μικροβιο εχω κολλησει λογω της μανας μου. Τιμωρει το πουλι μου γιατι την κερατωνε ο αντρας της.

----------


## blackbird

> Ααα σορρυ.. Ενομισα ήθελες να το συζητήσεις..


Μεν ζητας συγγνωμη, σιγα.

I'm just feeling emotional όπως εγραψα τζιαι γι' αυτο εμπηκα φορουμ να γραψω λιο..

Επισης: 


"Άλλη ζωή―που να τη βρω; Ήθελα να φύγω, να ξεφύγω μονάχα, όπου να ‘ναι. Έτσι, λέω, γίνεται το σκόρπισμα μας, αυτός ο ξεριζωμός ο δικός μας. Δεν θέλουμε κάπου να πάμε. Θέλουμε να φύγουμε μόνο." <3

----------


## Ορέστης

Mπλακμπερντακι σπιτι μας ειναι οι δικοι μας ανθρωποι.

----------


## Macgyver

Οχι παντα , οι φιλοι μας ειναι ο εαυτος μας , ο καλυτερος φιλος .............αμα δεν ειναι φιλος μας αυτος , αστα να πανε !! η ζωη ειναι λιγακι απογοητευτικη , αλλα αυτην εχουμε .......

----------


## blackbird

> Mπλακμπερντακι σπιτι μας ειναι οι δικοι μας ανθρωποι.


Ορέστη εννοείς ΤΟ σπίτι μας είναι οι δικοί μας άνθρωποι ή ΣΤΟ σπίτι μας είναι οι δικοί μας άνθρωποι; Νομίζω εννοείς το πρώτο σύμφωνα κιόλας με αυτά που λες για τους δικούς σου. Πάντως αγαπώ τους γονείς μου και με αγαπάνε. Πολλές φορές με λάθος τρόπο αλλά ελάχιστοι άνθρωποι αγαπάνε με τον..."σωστό".

----------


## Ορέστης

> Ορέστη εννοείς ΤΟ σπίτι μας είναι οι δικοί μας άνθρωποι ή ΣΤΟ σπίτι μας είναι οι δικοί μας άνθρωποι; Νομίζω εννοείς το πρώτο σύμφωνα κιόλας με αυτά που λες για τους δικούς σου. Πάντως αγαπώ τους γονείς μου και με αγαπάνε. Πολλές φορές με λάθος τρόπο αλλά ελάχιστοι άνθρωποι αγαπάνε με τον..."σωστό".


Nαι το πρωτο εννοω. Ποιος ειναι ο σωστος τροπος να αγαπαμε; Δεν ξερω.

Μακ ναι, αλλα η μοναξια ειναι δυσκολη. Καποτε την ενιωθα σαν μια τεραστια πετρα που με πλακωνε και ηταν παντα εκει. Τωρα οχι τοσο.

----------


## Macgyver

> Μακ ναι, αλλα η μοναξια ειναι δυσκολη. Καποτε την ενιωθα σαν μια τεραστια πετρα που με πλακωνε και ηταν παντα εκει. Τωρα οχι τοσο.


Aμα αγαπας τον εαυτο σου, κανεις καλη παρεα μαζι του , εισαι και στους αλλους αγαπητος/επιθυμητος ....

----------


## Ορέστης

Παλι νιωθω ζαλαδα και συγχυση. Παλι αυτο ξεκινησε μολις εφαγα το φαι που εφτιαξε η μανα μου. Και το οποιο για περιεργο λογο παλι δε θα ακουμπησει κανεις αλλος. Ολα αυτα παραπεμπουν στο οτι κατι μου βαζουν μεσα.

----------


## george1520

> Παλι νιωθω ζαλαδα και συγχυση. Παλι αυτο ξεκινησε μολις εφαγα το φαι που εφτιαξε η μανα μου. Και το οποιο για περιεργο λογο παλι δε θα ακουμπησει κανεις αλλος. Ολα αυτα παραπεμπουν στο οτι κατι μου βαζουν μεσα.


Οι άλλοι τι έφαγαν;

----------


## Ορέστης

> Οι άλλοι τι έφαγαν;


Το χτεσινο φαι. 

Ρωτησα τη μανα μου τι εβαλε μεσα. Απο ολα μου φανηκε υποπτο το θαλασσινο αλατι. Δεδομενου οτι τουλαχιστον μια φορα εχει μπει στο σπιτι αγνωστο ατομο, αναρωτιεμαι αν θα μπορουσε να εχει ριξει κατι στο αλατι.

----------


## Macgyver

Eχω να πω κατι, ο καθενας ειναι αξιος της τυχης του , δε πα να λετε οτι θελετε , ειμαι 59 χρονων , και εχω καταληξει ......

----------


## blackbird

> Nαι το πρωτο εννοω. Ποιος ειναι ο σωστος τροπος να αγαπαμε; Δεν ξερω.
> 
> Μακ ναι, αλλα η μοναξια ειναι δυσκολη. Καποτε την ενιωθα σαν μια τεραστια πετρα που με πλακωνε και ηταν παντα εκει. Τωρα οχι τοσο.


Ούτε εγώ ξέρω. Απλά κάποιες φορές νιώθεις αν κάτι είναι λάθος. Αν σε κάνουν να νιώθεις άσχημα (ή άβολα) ΑΛΛΑ καταλαβαίνεις πως έχουν δίκαιο και είναι για καλό, οκ. Αν σε κάνουν να νιώθεις άσχημα αλλά ξέρεις (ή νιώθεις) πως έχουν άδικο, τότε είναι λάθος. Υπάρχει και το σενάριο να σε κάνουν να νιώθεις όμορφα αλλά ο τρόπος να είναι λάθος. Π.χ υπερπροστασία ή συνέχεια κομπλιμέντα και να γίνεσαι ψώνιο. Παραδείγματα δίνω.

Δεν έκανες τοξικολογικές να τσεκάρεις αυτό με τις ουσίες; Είναι ο καλύτερος τρόπος για να σιγουρευτείς. Παίζει και η αυθυποβολή πάντως να ξέρεις. Ειδικά αν το σκέφτεσαι συνεχώς με το που τρως και έχεις έννοια.

----------


## blackbird

Δύσκολοι οι αποχαιρετισμοί. Ήρθα να φάμε παρέα παγωτό (μέσα στην παγωνιά), να μαζέψω κάτι τελευταία ρούχα και να φύγω. Δεν ξέρω μετά από πόσο καιρό θα τους ξαναδώ. Και τους βλέπω που στεναχωριούνται και έχουν ανασφάλεια και γίνομαι και εγώ χειρότερα.

----------


## elis

το προβλημα ειναι οτι τα παιδακια σασ δε βγαινουν απο το σπιτι για να δουν οτι αλλιωσ μιλανε εξω απο το σπιτι κι αλλιωσ αν βγαζουν λεφτα αλλιωσ αν ειναι αφεντικα αλλιωσ σαν υπαλληλοι δεν ειμαι υποχρεωμενοσ να σεβομαι κανενα χαλβα που τωρα βγηκε απο το σπιτι και του μιλουσε η μανα του χρονια δεν ειμαι η μανα σασ δεν ειμαι ο πατερα σασ για να σασ γλειφω και να ημουν μιλαω οπωσ μου κατεβει δεν ειμαι υποχρεωμενοσ να γνωριζω την ιστορια σασ αν δε μου πειτε ουτε να σασ γλειφω γτ τοτε κατι θελω απο εσασ εγω δεν θελω τιποτα απο κανεναν αρα φταινε οι μαναδεσ σασ

----------


## Ορέστης

> Ούτε εγώ ξέρω. Απλά κάποιες φορές νιώθεις αν κάτι είναι λάθος. Αν σε κάνουν να νιώθεις άσχημα (ή άβολα) ΑΛΛΑ καταλαβαίνεις πως έχουν δίκαιο και είναι για καλό, οκ. Αν σε κάνουν να νιώθεις άσχημα αλλά ξέρεις (ή νιώθεις) πως έχουν άδικο, τότε είναι λάθος. Υπάρχει και το σενάριο να σε κάνουν να νιώθεις όμορφα αλλά ο τρόπος να είναι λάθος. Π.χ υπερπροστασία ή συνέχεια κομπλιμέντα και να γίνεσαι ψώνιο. Παραδείγματα δίνω.
> 
> Δεν έκανες τοξικολογικές να τσεκάρεις αυτό με τις ουσίες; Είναι ο καλύτερος τρόπος για να σιγουρευτείς. Παίζει και η αυθυποβολή πάντως να ξέρεις. Ειδικά αν το σκέφτεσαι συνεχώς με το που τρως και έχεις έννοια.


Οχι δεν εκανα εξετασεις, δε θα εβγαζε πουθενα. Πρεπει να φυγω απ το σπιτι, εδω απλα μου τρωνε τη ζωη, την κατασπαραζουν, δεν μου επιτρεπουν ουτε κοκαλο!

----------


## Alexia10

Η ζωή μου ένα ξεκουρδιστο ρολόι..
Τα άσχημα ήρθαν πρόωρα..... 
Τα ωραία πολύ αργοπορημένα..........

----------


## Macgyver

> Η ζωή μου ένα ξεκουρδιστο ρολόι..
> Τα άσχημα ήρθαν πρόωρα..... 
> Τα ωραία πολύ αργοπορημένα..........


H ζωη ειναι λιγακι απογοητευτικη Alexia , , δεν ειμαι πεσσιμιστης , αλλα ρεαλιστης .......ξεκουρδιστο ρολοι? οχι δα ..

----------


## Alexia10

> H ζωη ειναι λιγακι απογοητευτικη Alexia , , δεν ειμαι πεσσιμιστης , αλλα ρεαλιστης .......ξεκουρδιστο ρολοι? οχι δα ..


Όταν όλα έρχονται "ανάποδα" με την έννοια του χρόνου, δεν είναι ξεκουρδιστο;;
Ρεαλιστικά το λέω και εγώ..

----------


## blackbird

> Οχι δεν εκανα εξετασεις, δε θα εβγαζε πουθενα. Πρεπει να φυγω απ το σπιτι, εδω απλα μου τρωνε τη ζωη, την κατασπαραζουν, δεν μου επιτρεπουν ουτε κοκαλο!


Όταν φύγεις σφύριξέ το μου για να έρθω και εγώ να κάνουμε παρέα.

----------


## blackbird

> Η ζωή μου ένα ξεκουρδιστο ρολόι..
> Τα άσχημα ήρθαν πρόωρα..... 
> Τα ωραία πολύ αργοπορημένα..........


https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=lW8UeNubxzM

Αυτό ήταν το αγαπημένο μου τραγούδι στα 15 μου και ιδιαίτερα αυτοί οι στίχοι:

Η ζωή μου μια κιθάρα δίχως ήχο
Ένα δάκρυ σ' ένα βλέμμα παιδικό
Η ζωή μου μαύρο σπρέι σ' έναν τοίχο
Τι να πεις και τι να πω

Τα ωραία ήρθαν μετά. Όχι τόσο γεγονότα αλλά συναισθήματα. Φτάνει που ήρθαν όμως, έτσι δεν είναι; Η ζωή μας είναι στιγμές. Η περασμένη ώρα δεν μας αφορά πια.

----------


## Ορέστης

> Όταν φύγεις σφύριξέ το μου για να έρθω και εγώ να κάνουμε παρέα.


Θα ηθελα να σε εχω συμμαθητρια.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Alexia10

Τελικά, οι μεγάλοι έρωτες φοράνε νυφικό;;;;

----------


## ntinti

Πως γινεται ενα ασημαντο και μικρος γεγονός Α επηρεάζει την ψυχολογία σου τόσο πολύ ??????

Καμία φορά θαυμάζω τους ανθρώπους που είναι λιγάκι αναίσθητοι. ....

----------


## Alexia10

> Πως γινεται ενα ασημαντο και μικρος γεγονός Α επηρεάζει την ψυχολογία σου τόσο πολύ ??????
> 
> Καμία φορά θαυμάζω τους ανθρώπους που είναι λιγάκι αναίσθητοι. ....


Εγώ δεν τους θαυμάζω.. Αλλά σίγουρα καμιά φορά τους ζηλεύω..

----------


## ntinti

> Εγώ δεν τους θαυμάζω.. Αλλά σίγουρα καμιά φορά τους ζηλεύω..


Ζηλεια ,θαυμασμό οπως θες πες το .....
Πάντως περνούν πιο καλά από εμάς τσεκαρισμενο.....

----------


## Alexia10

> Ζηλεια ,θαυμασμό οπως θες πες το .....
> Πάντως περνούν πιο καλά από εμάς τσεκαρισμενο.....


Λίγη από την αναισθησία τους ήθελα εγώ ntinti μου..

----------


## Ορέστης

Τελικα δεν μιλησαμε καθολου. Ηθελα να τη ρωτησω πως περασε το σκ γιατι μου ειχε πει οτι θα πηγαινε μια εκδρομη, αλλα δεν τολμησα. Στο διαλειμμα εγραφε στο κινητο. Οταν σχολουσαμε θα μπορουσα να της πιασω κουβεντα, αλλα δεν το σκεφτηκα παρα μονο αφου ειχα φυγει. Οι ανθρωποι συχνα πιανουν κουβεντα σε αυτες τις περιστασεις, νιωθουν και πιο χαλαρα γιατι ειναι ασφαλες περιβαλλον. Εγω δεν εχω καθολου κοινωνικες δεξιοτητες. Δεν ξερω ποτε ειναι το σωστο ταιμινγκ για να ανοιξω κουβεντα χωρις να φανει κριπυ. 
Της εριξα αρκετες ματιες κατα το μαθημα,. Αυτη δε μου εριξε καμια. Πιστευω οτι αν οντως ειχα καταλαβει σωστα οτι με συμπαθει, θα μου ειχε ριξει μια ματια. Δεν ξανασχολουμαι με γυναικες.

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Ζηλεια ,θαυμασμό οπως θες πες το .....
> Πάντως περνούν πιο καλά από εμάς τσεκαρισμενο.....


Ντιντονι μου το σκεφτομουν χθες αυτο που λες.Οντως περνουν καλυτερα απο εμας.Σε ενα βαθμο θελω κι εγω να αναπτυξω αυτη την ικανοτητα.Δε λεω να γινω αναισθητη αλλα χρειαζεται ρε παιδι μου σε ενα βαθμο ,με μετρο παντα και αυτο.Λιγο πιο χοντροπετση να γινω να το πω;;λιγο πιο ζαμανφου;;Το πιστευω οτι θα περναω καλυτερα...

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Όταν φύγεις σφύριξέ το μου για να έρθω και εγώ να κάνουμε παρέα.


Ναι...κι εμενα μην ξεχασετε...η βαλιτσα μου ετοιμη ειναι  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## blackbird

> Τελικα δεν μιλησαμε καθολου. Ηθελα να τη ρωτησω πως περασε το σκ γιατι μου ειχε πει οτι θα πηγαινε μια εκδρομη, αλλα δεν τολμησα. Στο διαλειμμα εγραφε στο κινητο. Οταν σχολουσαμε θα μπορουσα να της πιασω κουβεντα, αλλα δεν το σκεφτηκα παρα μονο αφου ειχα φυγει. Οι ανθρωποι συχνα πιανουν κουβεντα σε αυτες τις περιστασεις, νιωθουν και πιο χαλαρα γιατι ειναι ασφαλες περιβαλλον. Εγω δεν εχω καθολου κοινωνικες δεξιοτητες. Δεν ξερω ποτε ειναι το σωστο ταιμινγκ για να ανοιξω κουβεντα χωρις να φανει κριπυ. 
> Της εριξα αρκετες ματιες κατα το μαθημα,. Αυτη δε μου εριξε καμια. Πιστευω οτι αν οντως ειχα καταλαβει σωστα οτι με συμπαθει, θα μου ειχε ριξει μια ματια. Δεν ξανασχολουμαι με γυναικες.


Μπορεί να είχε απλά μια κακή μέρα. Ή να έγινε κάτι στην εκδρομή, να μην πέρασε καλά και να μην είχε κέφια. Ή απλά να περίμενε να της πιάσεις εσύ κουβέντα μετά το μάθημα για να μην κάνει μόνο εκείνη το πρώτο βήμα ή επειδή μπορεί να νομίζει πως δεν την γουστάρεις. Όλα αυτά Ορεστάκο δεν παίζουν καθόλου ως σενάρια; Παίρνεις ως δεδομένα τα χειρότερα σενάρια για να μην προσπαθήσεις;




> Ναι...κι εμενα μην ξεχασετε...η βαλιτσα μου ετοιμη ειναι


Δεν πάμε πουθενά χωρίς εσένα :Ρ

----------


## blackbird

Στο μάθημα που έγραψα τον Γενάρη πήρα 70. 2 άτομα το δώσαμε. Η συμφοιτήτρια 65. Για μάθημα που θέλαμε πάνω από 90 για να ανέβει ο γενικός. Χάσαμε και οι 2 15 μονάδες από την πρώτη άσκηση που δεν μας είχε εξηγήσει ποτέ. Δεν άντεξα. Με το που είδα τον βαθμό έστειλα στην υπεύθυνη και της εξήγησα την κατάσταση επειδή έμαθα πως ο καθηγητής μας έφυγε (ευτυχώς). Μας είπε πως είχε τάσεις φυγής ούτως ή άλλως και δεν μπορεί να ξέρει πώς είναι η ψυχολογία ανθρώπου με τάσεις φυγής, αλλά ότι έπρεπε να της τα λέγαμε νωρίτερα και να μας βοηθούσε εκείνη. Ναι μόνο που δεν θέλουμε να είμαστε καρφιά. Ήδη ένιωθα άσχημα που της εξήγησα την πλευρά μου αφότου έφυγε. Το καλό στην υπόθεση είναι πως δεν θα μας ξανακάνει μάθημα. Πόσο ανεύθυνοι άνθρωποι υπάρχουν. Flash backs σήμερα για ό,τι ζήσαμε όλο το εξάμηνο και που δεν χαρήκαμε γιορτές εξαιτίας του. Περασμένα ξεχασμένα.

----------


## george1520

Μια ακόμη μέρα που καταλαβαίνω πόσο άδικη είναι η ζωή.. Πόσο σκληρή είναι. Μια ακόμη μερα που νιώθω ανίκανος να κάνω το οτιδήποτε για να αλλάξω μια κατάσταση..

----------


## ntinti

> Μια ακόμη μέρα που καταλαβαίνω πόσο άδικη είναι η ζωή.. Πόσο σκληρή είναι. Μια ακόμη μερα που νιώθω ανίκανος να κάνω το οτιδήποτε για να αλλάξω μια κατάσταση..


Είμαι σίγουρη πως μπορείς ακόμα !!!!
Απλα δεν την έχεις σκεφτεί ίσως γιατί αφεισεις τις μαύρες σκέψεις να επισκιάζουν το μυαλό σου......

----------


## george1520

> Είμαι σίγουρη πως μπορείς ακόμα !!!!
> Απλα δεν την έχεις σκεφτεί ίσως γιατί αφεισεις τις μαύρες σκέψεις να επισκιάζουν το μυαλό σου......


Δεν είναι μαύρες σκέψεις. Αυτές τις αντιμετωπίζω. Είναι η πραγματικότητα.. Έρχεται μπροστά σου και λέει "αντέχεις; πάρε κι αυτό.".. Μα αυτό είναι πιο βαρύ.. Πιο δύσκολο. Πιο πάνω από εμένα. Περίμενα χθες ότι σήμερα μόλις σιγουρεψω αυτό που ήδη ήξερα πως θα λυγιζα. Τώρα απλά δεν νιώθω. Από εκείνη την ώρα δεν με νοιάζει τίποτα και κανένας..

----------


## ntinti

> Δεν είναι μαύρες σκέψεις. Αυτές τις αντιμετωπίζω. Είναι η πραγματικότητα.. Έρχεται μπροστά σου και λέει "αντέχεις; πάρε κι αυτό.".. Μα αυτό είναι πιο βαρύ.. Πιο δύσκολο. Πιο πάνω από εμένα. Περίμενα χθες ότι σήμερα μόλις σιγουρεψω αυτό που ήδη ήξερα πως θα λυγιζα. Τώρα απλά δεν νιώθω. Από εκείνη την ώρα δεν με νοιάζει τίποτα και κανένας..


Να σε ρωτήσω και αν θες μου απαντάς.....
Αφορά θέμα υγείας δικό σου ή κάποιου δικού ανθρώπου?

----------


## george1520

> Να σε ρωτήσω και αν θες μου απαντάς.....
> Αφορά θέμα υγείας δικό σου ή κάποιου δικού ανθρώπου?


Είναι θέμα υγείας ναι. Αλλά όχι ανθρώπου. Ο σημαντικότερος άνθρωπος που είχα στην ζωή μου μπήκε στο χώμα το 19.
Ειναι ζώου.. Κι αυτό το ζώο είναι πιο πάνω από όλους.. Γιατί αυτό με έμαθε να σέβομαι όλες τις ψυχές του πλανήτη. Αυτό το ζώο κράτησε την καλή και ευαίσθητη μου πλευρά να μην χαθεί μέσα στα προβλήματα της ζωής. Γιατί αυτό δίνει την αγάπη του χωρίς να θέλει πίσω.

----------


## ntinti

> Είναι θέμα υγείας ναι. Αλλά όχι ανθρώπου. Ο σημαντικότερος άνθρωπος που είχα στην ζωή μου μπήκε στο χώμα το 19.
> Ειναι ζώου.. Κι αυτό το ζώο είναι πιο πάνω από όλους.. Γιατί αυτό με έμαθε να σέβομαι όλες τις ψυχές του πλανήτη. Αυτό το ζώο κράτησε την καλή και ευαίσθητη μου πλευρά να μην χαθεί μέσα στα προβλήματα της ζωής. Γιατί αυτό δίνει την αγάπη του χωρίς να θέλει πίσω.


Σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα είναι πολύ δύσκολο.....
Είναι δύσκολο για πολλούς ,είναι σαν να χάνεις ένα δικό σου άνθρωπο ,ενα δικό σου κομμάτι....
Το έχω ζήσει,μόνο ο χρόνος κατάφερε να μου το γιατρέψει όλο αυτό......

----------


## george1520

> Σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα είναι πολύ δύσκολο.....
> Είναι δύσκολο για πολλούς ,είναι σαν να χάνεις ένα δικό σου άνθρωπο ,ενα δικό σου κομμάτι....
> Το έχω ζήσει,μόνο ο χρόνος κατάφερε να μου το γιατρέψει όλο αυτό......


Σαν να χάνεις Ολη σου τη ζωή..
Ο χρόνος σταμάτησε.

----------


## ntinti

> Σαν να χάνεις Ολη σου τη ζωή..
> Ο χρόνος σταμάτησε.


Παραμονες του γάμου μου ,Κόσμος μπαινοβγαινε στο πατρικό μου και κάποιος αφεισε την πόρτα ανοιχτεί. ....
Ξαφνικά ακούγεται φρενάρισμα πεταγομαστε έξω και στις ροδες του το σκυλάκι μας......
Το σκυλάκι που το είχα από 40 ημερών στο κρεβάτι μου .....
Ολα σταμάτησαν και αντί για γάμο ήταν σαν να είχαμε κηδεια.......
Τα παιδιά μου με παρακαλάνε χρόνια τωρα να παρουμε σκυλακι ,20 χρονια μετα και μόνο στην ιδέα ότι μπορεί να ξαπαπερασω το ίδιο ούτε καν το συζητάω...

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Παραμονες του γάμου μου ,Κόσμος μπαινοβγαινε στο πατρικό μου και κάποιος αφεισε την πόρτα ανοιχτεί. ....
> Ξαφνικά ακούγεται φρενάρισμα πεταγομαστε έξω και στις ροδες του το σκυλάκι μας......
> Το σκυλάκι που το είχα από 40 ημερών στο κρεβάτι μου .....
> Ολα σταμάτησαν και αντί για γάμο ήταν σαν να είχαμε κηδεια.......
> Τα παιδιά μου με παρακαλάνε χρόνια τωρα να παρουμε σκυλακι ,20 χρονια μετα και μόνο στην ιδέα ότι μπορεί να ξαπαπερασω το ίδιο ούτε καν το συζητάω...


Πόσο δίκιο έχεις! Και εγώ γι αυτό δεν παίρνω σκύλο.. Γιατί δεν αντέχω να ξαναπεράσω τα ίδια  :Frown:

----------


## blackbird

Είναι οδυνηρή η απώλεια ενός ζώου και όσοι δεν το ζούνε δεν καταλαβαίνουν. Ούτε εγώ ήθελα άλλο. Ξεψύχησε στα χέρια μας. Πήρε όμως η μαμά μου γιατί μάθαμε με σκυλάκια. Τα τελευταία 8 χρόνια έχουμε 2 και τρέμω τη στιγμή που θα τα χάσω. Είναι τα μωράκια μας.

----------


## Ορέστης

> Μπορεί να είχε απλά μια κακή μέρα. Ή να έγινε κάτι στην εκδρομή, να μην πέρασε καλά και να μην είχε κέφια. Ή απλά να περίμενε να της πιάσεις εσύ κουβέντα μετά το μάθημα για να μην κάνει μόνο εκείνη το πρώτο βήμα ή επειδή μπορεί να νομίζει πως δεν την γουστάρεις. Όλα αυτά Ορεστάκο δεν παίζουν καθόλου ως σενάρια; Παίρνεις ως δεδομένα τα χειρότερα σενάρια για να μην προσπαθήσεις;


Δεν ξερω. Αισθανομαι ενοχες. Και ταυτοχρονα δειλιαζω. Αν η συμπαθεια της ηταν στη φαντασια μου, οποια προσεγγιση μου θα τη φερει σε δυσκολη θεση. Σιγουρα αισθανομαι πιο ασφαλης να μην προσπαθησω.

----------


## ntinti

> Είναι οδυνηρή η απώλεια ενός ζώου και όσοι δεν το ζούνε δεν καταλαβαίνουν. Ούτε εγώ ήθελα άλλο. Ξεψύχησε στα χέρια μας. Πήρε όμως η μαμά μου γιατί μάθαμε με σκυλάκια. Τα τελευταία 8 χρόνια έχουμε 2 και τρέμω τη στιγμή που θα τα χάσω. Είναι τα μωράκια μας.


Αχ πήρε και η δική μου πριν κανά δίμηνο ,βασικά ήρθε στην πόρτα της και έκλαιγε και το μάζεψε και τελικά το κράτησε και είναι μια γλύκα!!!!!
Δεν θέλω να σκεφτώ αν.......

----------


## george1520

> Παραμονες του γάμου μου ,Κόσμος μπαινοβγαινε στο πατρικό μου και κάποιος αφεισε την πόρτα ανοιχτεί. ....
> Ξαφνικά ακούγεται φρενάρισμα πεταγομαστε έξω και στις ροδες του το σκυλάκι μας......
> Το σκυλάκι που το είχα από 40 ημερών στο κρεβάτι μου .....
> Ολα σταμάτησαν και αντί για γάμο ήταν σαν να είχαμε κηδεια.......
> Τα παιδιά μου με παρακαλάνε χρόνια τωρα να παρουμε σκυλακι ,20 χρονια μετα και μόνο στην ιδέα ότι μπορεί να ξαπαπερασω το ίδιο ούτε καν το συζητάω...


Ο ξαφνικός θάνατος εννοείται είναι χειρότερος.. Όσο αφορά τον δικό μας πόνο.. Εγώ θα ήθελα να πεθάνει ενώ κοιμάται. Ναι είναι ξαφνικός, ναι θα με πονέσει περισσότερο αλλά θα ξέρω ότι δεν θα ταλαιπωρηθείπριν πεθάνει. Εχω μπροστά μου κάποιους μήνες.. Εχω σκοπό να την πάρω παντού, να περάσω όσο πιο πολύ χρόνο μπορώ μαζί της.. Απλά τώρα είμαι στο δύσκολο στάδιο. Να το χωρέσει το μυαλό μου. Αλλά είναι γεμάτο από αλλά τόσα που δεν μπορώ να βάλω και αυτό.. Είναι ότι χειρότερο.

----------


## Ορέστης

Ειναι κι αυτη η καθηγητρια, με εχει συμπαθησει μεν, αλλα το ματι της κουκουβαγια. Απλα ηθελα να ρωτησω πως της φανηκε η θεσσαλονικη. Και μετα θα της ελεγα να παει και στην Πατρα, στο καρναβαλι. Θα χαμογελουσε.

----------


## Ορέστης

Πανο θα μπορεσεις να βοηθησεις περισσοτερο το σκυλακι σου αν καποιες στιγμες της ημερας εχεις κατι που θα στηριζει εσενα τον ιδιο. Οσοι φροντιζουν αρρωστους ειναι ευκολο να παθουν ψυχολογικη εξουθενωση. Τα εχω περασει κι εγω οταν ηταν αρρωστος ο σκυλακος μου.

Επισης μπλακ εισαι γεννημενη αριστουχος, χιχι!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## blackbird

> Αχ πήρε και η δική μου πριν κανά δίμηνο ,βασικά ήρθε στην πόρτα της και έκλαιγε και το μάζεψε και τελικά το κράτησε και είναι μια γλύκα!!!!!
> Δεν θέλω να σκεφτώ αν.......


Ρε συ σου δίνουν τόση αγάπη και γεμίζει το σπίτι θετική ενέργεια... καταλαβαίνω τον πόνο, δεν θες να ξεχάσεις το σκυλάκι σου, να το "προδώσεις" κτλ κτλ, αλλά ούτως ή άλλως δεν το ξεχνάς ποτέ, είναι πάντα στην καρδιά σου. Απλά σίγουρα χρειάζεσαι κάποιο χρόνο για να το διαχειριστείς. Εμάς προσωπικά μας βοήθησε.

----------


## blackbird

> Δεν ξερω. Αισθανομαι ενοχες. Και ταυτοχρονα δειλιαζω. Αν η συμπαθεια της ηταν στη φαντασια μου, οποια προσεγγιση μου θα τη φερει σε δυσκολη θεση. Σιγουρα αισθανομαι πιο ασφαλης να μην προσπαθησω.


Σε δύσκολη θέση δεν έρχεται κανείς με 2ο φιλικές κουβέντες όταν μάλιστα ο ίδιος ανέφερε κάτι για τον εαυτό του. Αν λες για την όμορφη συμμαθήτρια που σε έπιανε κουβέντα στο διάλειμμα... Ό,τι θες όμως.

----------


## blackbird

Μ' αρέσει που κάθομαι και ασχολούμαι με ηλίθιες και βοηθώ. Παρτάκια. Δεν κοιτάς την δουλειά σου λέω εγώ; Άντε που θα σε αφήσω να μου προκαλέσεις και νεύρα. Τόσες μέρες μου πέρασε και ξέχασα την μαλακισμένη σου συμπεριφορά αλλά κάθε φορά έχεις το ταλέντο να μου σπας περισσότερο τα νεύρα από την προηγούμενη. Αναισθησία θέλετε λοιπόν και ο καθένας την πάρτυ του; Οκ λοιπόν. Αφού δεν γίνεται αλλιώς...

----------


## george1520

> Μ' αρέσει που κάθομαι και ασχολούμαι με ηλίθιες και βοηθώ. Παρτάκια. Δεν κοιτάς την δουλειά σου λέω εγώ; Άντε που θα σε αφήσω να μου προκαλέσεις και νεύρα.


Ποιον βρίζεις?

----------


## blackbird

> Ποιον βρίζεις?


Κάποια που δεν ξέρεις.

----------


## george1520

> Κάποια που δεν ξέρεις.


Απλά λέω μπας και ήθελες να το βάλεις αλλού.. Και το έβαλες εδώ.. Γιαυτό σχολίασα..

----------


## Ορέστης

> Κάποια που δεν ξέρεις.


Βριστη να ξεθυμανεις!

----------


## blackbird

> Απλά λέω μπας και ήθελες να το βάλεις αλλού.. Και το έβαλες εδώ.. Γιαυτό σχολίασα..


Δεν είναι από το φόρουμ ρε!! 

Να' σαι καλά, μου έφυγαν λίγο τα νεύρα χαχαχαχα

----------


## blackbird

> Ειναι κι αυτη η καθηγητρια, με εχει συμπαθησει μεν, αλλα το ματι της κουκουβαγια. Απλα ηθελα να ρωτησω πως της φανηκε η θεσσαλονικη. Και μετα *θα της ελεγα να παει και στην Πατρα*, στο καρναβαλι. Θα χαμογελουσε.


Είδα Πάτρα εγώ και πετάγομαι. Να της το πειιις!!!  :Embarrassment: 
Σίγουρα θα χαμογελάσει. Στην χειρότερη αν δεν σε συμπαθεί, θα δει πως είσαι φιλικός και προσπαθείς να γίνεις κοινωνικός. Στην ακόμα χειρότερη, δεν γίνεται τίποτα και παραμένεις εκεί που ήσουν. Σιγά.


Α τα είπα και ξεθύμανα. Ήταν εύκολο. Γι' αυτό έγραψα εδώ  :Cool:

----------


## Ορέστης

> Σε δύσκολη θέση δεν έρχεται κανείς με 2ο φιλικές κουβέντες όταν μάλιστα ο ίδιος ανέφερε κάτι για τον εαυτό του. Αν λες για την όμορφη συμμαθήτρια που σε έπιανε κουβέντα στο διάλειμμα... Ό,τι θες όμως.


Μια φορα μιλησαμε. Ειχαμε σχολασει. Λεει μια αλλη κοπελα που ειναι επικοινωνιακη, παει κανεις απο δω; Λεω ολοι απο δω παμε. Οποτε προχωρησαμε τεσσερα ατομα. Καποια στιγμη φυγαν οι αλλες δυο που μιλανε πιο πολυ και εμεινα εγω με την ομορφη και ντροπαλη, οποτε βρηκα την ευκαιρια να τη ρωτησω για τις εκδρομες που πηγαινει και πως της φαινεται η Αθηνα. Μου ειπε οτι θα πηγαινε θεσσαλονικη εκδρομη. Α λεω ειναι ωραια, φημιζεται για τη νυχτερινη ζωη της. Εσυ μου λεει τι κανεις τα βραδια; Θεωρησα οτι δεν ακουσα καλα και της απαντησα οτι οι θεσσαλονικεις πηγαινουν σε κλαμπ και μπαρ, Εγω μου λεει δεν εχω τι να κανω τα βραδια και πεφτω για υπνο. Της λεω κι εγω σπιτι καθομαι και σερφαρω στο ιντερνετ, μην κοιτας που γραφω για βολτες στις εκθεσεις.
Μετα χωρισαν οι δρομοι μας. Της ειπα οτι χαρηκα που μιλησαμε. Αληθεια, με εκανε να χαμογελασω η παρεα της. Κι αυτη μου χαμογελασε και με χαιρετησε. Τα εχω ξαναγραψει αυτα;

Την ξαναδα μετα απο μια εβδομαδα και δε μου εριξε ουτε ματια. Εγραφε στο κινητο της χαρουμενη. Γενικα βεβαια ειναι ντροπαλη και δε μιλαει με αλλους. Αλλα δε μπορω να καταλαβω αν θα την εφερνα σε δυσκολη θεση, αν θα ηταν κατι σαν παρενοχληση.

----------


## blackbird

> Μια φορα μιλησαμε. Ειχαμε σχολασει. Λεει μια αλλη κοπελα που ειναι επικοινωνιακη, παει κανεις απο δω; Λεω ολοι απο δω παμε. Οποτε προχωρησαμε τεσσερα ατομα. Καποια στιγμη φυγαν οι αλλες δυο που μιλανε πιο πολυ και εμεινα εγω με την ομορφη και ντροπαλη, οποτε βρηκα την ευκαιρια να τη ρωτησω για τις εκδρομες που πηγαινει και πως της φαινεται η Αθηνα. Μου ειπε οτι θα πηγαινε θεσσαλονικη εκδρομη. Α λεω ειναι ωραια, φημιζεται για τη νυχτερινη ζωη της. Εσυ μου λεει τι κανεις τα βραδια; Θεωρησα οτι δεν ακουσα καλα και της απαντησα οτι οι θεσσαλονικεις πηγαινουν σε κλαμπ και μπαρ, Εγω μου λεει δεν εχω τι να κανω τα βραδια και πεφτω για υπνο. Της λεω κι εγω σπιτι καθομαι και σερφαρω στο ιντερνετ, μην κοιτας που γραφω για βολτες στις εκθεσεις.
> Μετα χωρισαν οι δρομοι μας. Της ειπα οτι χαρηκα που μιλησαμε. Αληθεια, με εκανε να χαμογελασω η παρεα της. Κι αυτη μου χαμογελασε και με χαιρετησε. Τα εχω ξαναγραψει αυτα;
> 
> Την ξαναδα μετα απο μια εβδομαδα και δε μου εριξε ουτε ματια. Εγραφε στο κινητο της χαρουμενη. Γενικα βεβαια ειναι ντροπαλη και δε μιλαει με αλλους. Αλλα δε μπορω να καταλαβω αν θα την εφερνα σε δυσκολη θεση, αν θα ηταν κατι σαν παρενοχληση.


Έγραψες πως περπατήσατε δίπλα δίπλα, ότι σου χαμογελούσε και ότι νόμιζες πως θέλει κάτι άλλο από σένα. Κάτι παραπάνω από την φιλία σου. Ε τώρα που έγραψες και τις λεπτομέρειες αυτό το "εγώ δεν έχω τι να κάνω τα βράδια" φώναζε πως ήθελε να της προτείνεις να βγείτε!!! Αμάν βρε Ορέστη! Αμάν! Είναι και ντροπαλή λες. Πφφ στεναχωρέθηκα που δεν της ξαναμίλησες. 

Και σου ξαναλέω πως μόνο μια στριμμένη θα παρεξηγούσε μια φιλική κουβέντα όπως "έι, τελικά πως πέρασες στην εκδρομή που λέγαμε πως θα πας;"

----------


## Eagle guy

> Μια φορα μιλησαμε. Ειχαμε σχολασει. Λεει μια αλλη κοπελα που ειναι επικοινωνιακη, παει κανεις απο δω; Λεω ολοι απο δω παμε. Οποτε προχωρησαμε τεσσερα ατομα. Καποια στιγμη φυγαν οι αλλες δυο που μιλανε πιο πολυ και εμεινα εγω με την ομορφη και ντροπαλη, οποτε βρηκα την ευκαιρια να τη ρωτησω για τις εκδρομες που πηγαινει και πως της φαινεται η Αθηνα. Μου ειπε οτι θα πηγαινε θεσσαλονικη εκδρομη. Α λεω ειναι ωραια, φημιζεται για τη νυχτερινη ζωη της. Εσυ μου λεει τι κανεις τα βραδια; Θεωρησα οτι δεν ακουσα καλα και της απαντησα οτι οι θεσσαλονικεις πηγαινουν σε κλαμπ και μπαρ, Εγω μου λεει δεν εχω τι να κανω τα βραδια και πεφτω για υπνο. Της λεω κι εγω σπιτι καθομαι και σερφαρω στο ιντερνετ, μην κοιτας που γραφω για βολτες στις εκθεσεις.
> Μετα χωρισαν οι δρομοι μας. Της ειπα οτι χαρηκα που μιλησαμε. Αληθεια, με εκανε να χαμογελασω η παρεα της. Κι αυτη μου χαμογελασε και με χαιρετησε. Τα εχω ξαναγραψει αυτα;
> 
> Την ξαναδα μετα απο μια εβδομαδα και δε μου εριξε ουτε ματια. Εγραφε στο κινητο της χαρουμενη. Γενικα βεβαια ειναι ντροπαλη και δε μιλαει με αλλους. Αλλα δε μπορω να καταλαβω αν θα την εφερνα σε δυσκολη θεση, αν θα ηταν κατι σαν παρενοχληση.


Ρε συ μη φοβάσαι, χώσου! Μη σκέφτεσαι αν το ένα και αν το άλλο. Εδώ υπάρχουν εγκληματίες που δε ντρέπονται να την πέσουν σε γυναίκες και θα ντραπείς εσύ? (το λέω γιατί έχεις γράψει και κάτι άλλα για κάποια που σου άρεσε ότι θα της κάνει κακό η σχέση σας, ότι δεν την αξίζεις, κάτι τέτοιο τελοσπάντων). Εδώ εγώ που είμαι πολύ κλειστός και έχω φίλες (όχι ερωτικές βέβαια, άλλη ιστορία αυτή).

----------


## blackbird

> Ρε συ μη φοβάσαι, χώσου! Μη σκέφτεσαι αν το ένα και αν το άλλο. Εδώ υπάρχουν εγκληματίες που δε ντρέπονται να την πέσουν σε γυναίκες και θα ντραπείς εσύ? (το λέω γιατί έχεις γράψει και κάτι άλλα για κάποια που σου άρεσε ότι θα της κάνει κακό η σχέση σας, ότι δεν την αξίζεις, κάτι τέτοιο τελοσπάντων). Εδώ εγώ που είμαι πολύ κλειστός και έχω φίλες (όχι ερωτικές βέβαια, άλλη ιστορία αυτή).


Νομίζω πως είναι η ίδια.

Συμφωνώ πάντως

----------


## Κύκνος

> Ο ξαφνικός θάνατος εννοείται είναι χειρότερος.. Όσο αφορά τον δικό μας πόνο.. Εγώ θα ήθελα να πεθάνει ενώ κοιμάται. Ναι είναι ξαφνικός, ναι θα με πονέσει περισσότερο αλλά θα ξέρω ότι δεν θα ταλαιπωρηθείπριν πεθάνει. Εχω μπροστά μου κάποιους μήνες.. Εχω σκοπό να την πάρω παντού, να περάσω όσο πιο πολύ χρόνο μπορώ μαζί της.. Απλά τώρα είμαι στο δύσκολο στάδιο. Να το χωρέσει το μυαλό μου. Αλλά είναι γεμάτο από αλλά τόσα που δεν μπορώ να βάλω και αυτό.. Είναι ότι χειρότερο.


Είναι άρρωστο το σκυλάκι σου;

----------


## george1520

> Είναι άρρωστο το σκυλάκι σου;


Καρκίνο.. Έκανε μετάσταση..

----------


## Κύκνος

> Καρκίνο.. Έκανε μετάσταση..


Λυπάμαι πολύ...  :Frown:  Να περνάς όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερο χρόνο μαζί της και να της δείχνεις την αγάπη σου...
Καταλαβαίνω πως νιώθεις, έχω χάσει πολλά ζώα... Όποτε θέλεις να μιλήσεις ελεύθερα...

----------


## elisabet

> Καρκίνο.. Έκανε μετάσταση..


Λυπάμαι Γιώργο, έχω χάσει κι εγώ σκυλάκι από καρκίνο στο παρελθόν...την είχα 15 χρόνια.

Είναι δύσκολο καταλαβαίνω, αλλά κοίτα να εκμεταλευτείς όσο χρόνο έχεις ακόμα μαζί του. Δυστυχώς ο χρόνος ζωής τους είναι τέτοιος που συνήθως καλούμαστε να τα αποχαιρετήσουμε αλλά το σκυλάκι σου είναι χαρούμενο που το αγαπάς και περνάει μια όμορφη ζωή μαζί σου.

----------


## george1520

> Λυπάμαι πολύ...  Να περνάς όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερο χρόνο μαζί της και να της δείχνεις την αγάπη σου...
> Καταλαβαίνω πως νιώθεις, έχω χάσει πολλά ζώα... Όποτε θέλεις να μιλήσεις ελεύθερα...


Σε ευχαριστώ για τα λόγια σου..
Θα της δώσω όσα πιο πολλά μπορώ. Ότι έχω μέσα μου.

----------


## george1520

> Λυπάμαι Γιώργο, έχω χάσει κι εγώ σκυλάκι από καρκίνο στο παρελθόν...την είχα 15 χρόνια.
> 
> Είναι δύσκολο καταλαβαίνω, αλλά κοίτα να εκμεταλευτείς όσο χρόνο έχεις ακόμα μαζί του. Δυστυχώς ο χρόνος ζωής τους είναι τέτοιος που συνήθως καλούμαστε να τα αποχαιρετήσουμε αλλά το σκυλάκι σου είναι χαρούμενο που το αγαπάς και περνάει μια όμορφη ζωή μαζί σου.


Μεγαλώνεις μαζι με ένα άλλο πλασματακι.. Είναι παντού μαζί σου.. Φεύγεις 2 λεπτά από το σπίτι και όταν επιστρέψεις χαίρεται τόσο πολύ.. Ειναι ένα κομμάτι σου.. Πως θα πάρω εγώ αυτό το κομμάτι και να το βάλω μέσα στο χώμα;

----------


## Ορέστης

> Έγραψες πως περπατήσατε δίπλα δίπλα, ότι σου χαμογελούσε και ότι νόμιζες πως θέλει κάτι άλλο από σένα. Κάτι παραπάνω από την φιλία σου. Ε τώρα που έγραψες και τις λεπτομέρειες αυτό το "εγώ δεν έχω τι να κάνω τα βράδια" φώναζε πως ήθελε να της προτείνεις να βγείτε!!! Αμάν βρε Ορέστη! Αμάν! Είναι και ντροπαλή λες. Πφφ στεναχωρέθηκα που δεν της ξαναμίλησες. 
> 
> Και σου ξαναλέω πως μόνο μια στριμμένη θα παρεξηγούσε μια φιλική κουβέντα όπως "έι, τελικά πως πέρασες στην εκδρομή που λέγαμε πως θα πας;"


Δεν ειμαι 100% σιγουρος οτι ηθελε να της προτεινω κατι. Ειναι καπως αθωα. Την ιδια μερα μου ζηταγε - πολυ ευγενικα- να της βαζω το μπουφαν στο πισω θρανιο και μετα να της το ξαναδινω και εμενα επειδη ειμαι καπως καχυποπτος μου κακοφανηκε λιγο, αλλα το εκανε πολυ αυθορμητα και γενικα τις λιγες φορες που μιλαει φαινεται να μην φιλτραρει αυτα που λεει. Ισως ειναι και η κουλτουρα της χωρας της τετοια. Επομενως ισως απλα να ανεφερε πολυ αθωα οτι δεν εχει τι να κανει το βραδυ χωρις να θελει κατι απο μενα - και να την εφερνα σε δυσκολη θεση αν της προτεινα αυτο που σκεφτηκα, γιατι οντως σκεφτηκα να τη ρωτησω αν θα θελε να βγουμε παρεα μια μερα, αλλα εκοψα τον εαυτο μου. Αλλωστε κανει παρεα με τους συμπατριωτες της, σε αυτες τις εκδρομες δεν πηγαινει μονη. Μου φαινεται περιεργο που δεν βγαινουν μαζι το βραδυ.

Δεν ξερω ρε μπλακυ, ηταν η πρωτη φορα που μιλησαμε μετα απο τοσους μηνες που ειμαστε συμμαθητες. Ηταν δυνατον με την πρωτη να της ζητησω ραντεβου; Ειμαι και πολυ μεγαλυτερος της, αυτη ειναι τριτοετης.

Μετα οταν την ειδα να γραφει μηνυματα και να χαμογελαει, θεωρησα οτι εχει τον κυκλο της. Τι δουλεια ειχα εγω να την ενοχλησω;

----------


## Ορέστης

> Μεγαλώνεις μαζι με ένα άλλο πλασματακι.. Είναι παντού μαζί σου.. Φεύγεις 2 λεπτά από το σπίτι και όταν επιστρέψεις χαίρεται τόσο πολύ.. Ειναι ένα κομμάτι σου.. Πως θα πάρω εγώ αυτό το κομμάτι και να το βάλω μέσα στο χώμα;


Ο σκυλος μου πεθανε το 17... Δεν υοαρχει παρηγορια. Δειξε της αγαπη, και φροντισε να λες καμια κουβεντα με φιλους να ξεφευγεις.

----------


## george1520

> Ο σκυλος μου πεθανε το 17... Δεν υοαρχει παρηγορια. Δειξε της αγαπη, και φροντισε να λες καμια κουβεντα με φιλους να ξεφευγεις.


Δεν έζησα ξανά θάνατο σκύλου. Γάτες αδέσποτες ταΐζω.. Έζησα πααααρα πολλούς θανάτους.. Αλλά σκύλου όχι. Και αυτός είναι σπίτι μου, στο δωμάτιο μου..

Θα κάνω ότι μπορώ να ζήσει όσο πιο όμορφα γίνεται μέχρι το τέλος.

----------


## Κύκνος

> Σε ευχαριστώ για τα λόγια σου..
> Θα της δώσω όσα πιο πολλά μπορώ. Ότι έχω μέσα μου.


Έτσι θα "φύγει" ευτυχισμένη όταν έρθει η ώρα... Κι αυτό πιστεύω πως θα σε ανακουφίσει κάπως... Εγώ παρηγοριέμαι όταν σκέφτομαι ότι τα γατάκια μου "έφυγαν" με φροντίδα γύρω τους...

----------


## Ορέστης

Σκεψου οτι κι εμεις ειναι ζητημα μεχρι ποτε θα ζησουμε και αν θα ειναι κανεις διπλα μας. Για ολα τα οντα κοινη ειναι η μοιρα.

----------


## blackbird

> Δεν έζησα ξανά θάνατο σκύλου. Γάτες αδέσποτες ταΐζω.. Έζησα πααααρα πολλούς θανάτους.. Αλλά σκύλου όχι. Και αυτός είναι σπίτι μου, στο δωμάτιο μου..
> 
> *Θα κάνω ότι μπορώ να ζήσει όσο πιο όμορφα γίνεται μέχρι το τέλος.*


Τα ζώα νιώθουν την αγάπη μας και είναι ευτυχισμένα. Η κτηνίατρος μας έλεγε πως δεν θα βγάλει το βράδυ και να την αφήσουμε εκεί. Όμως όλο το βράδυ την φροντίζαμε, εγώ η μαμά μου και ο μπαμπάς μου την κρατούσαμε στα χέρια μας και μας ένιωθε κοντά της. Κάθε φορά που θέλω να κλάψω για να ξεσπάσω, επίτηδες φέρνω στο μυαλό μου αυτή τη σκηνή. Σίγουρα είναι στενάχωρο αυτό που συμβαίνει, αλλά ο θάνατος κοντά σου θα είναι πιο ανώδυνος... Και θα νιώθει την αγάπη σου μέχρι το τέλος. Τι άλλο ζητάει ένας σκύλος; 




> Δεν ειμαι 100% σιγουρος οτι ηθελε να της προτεινω κατι. Ειναι καπως αθωα. Την ιδια μερα μου ζηταγε - πολυ ευγενικα- να της βαζω το μπουφαν στο πισω θρανιο και μετα να της το ξαναδινω και εμενα επειδη ειμαι καπως καχυποπτος μου κακοφανηκε λιγο, αλλα το εκανε πολυ αυθορμητα και γενικα τις λιγες φορες που μιλαει φαινεται να μην φιλτραρει αυτα που λεει. Ισως ειναι και η κουλτουρα της χωρας της τετοια. Επομενως ισως απλα να ανεφερε πολυ αθωα οτι δεν εχει τι να κανει το βραδυ χωρις να θελει κατι απο μενα - και να την εφερνα σε δυσκολη θεση αν της προτεινα αυτο που σκεφτηκα, γιατι οντως σκεφτηκα να τη ρωτησω αν θα θελε να βγουμε παρεα μια μερα, αλλα εκοψα τον εαυτο μου. Αλλωστε κανει παρεα με τους συμπατριωτες της, σε αυτες τις εκδρομες δεν πηγαινει μονη. Μου φαινεται περιεργο που δεν βγαινουν μαζι το βραδυ.
> 
> Δεν ξερω ρε μπλακυ, ηταν η πρωτη φορα που μιλησαμε μετα απο τοσους μηνες που ειμαστε συμμαθητες. Ηταν δυνατον με την πρωτη να της ζητησω ραντεβου; Ειμαι και πολυ μεγαλυτερος της, αυτη ειναι τριτοετης.
> 
> Μετα οταν την ειδα να γραφει μηνυματα και να χαμογελαει, θεωρησα οτι εχει τον κυκλο της. Τι δουλεια ειχα εγω να την ενοχλησω;


Με αποστόμωσες τώρα. 

ΑΛΛΑ όσο λογικό και να είναι αυτό το σενάριο, παραμένει σενάριο. Γιατί σκεφτόμαστε τόοοσο πολύ για τα πιο απλά πράγματα; Εσύ έχεις καλό σκοπό. Θες/σκέφτεσαι κάτι και το λες. Τώρα το πώς θα το εκλάβει κάποιος άλλος εξαρτάται από τον χαρακτήρα και την αντίληψή του. Δεν θα της έλεγες κάτι τραγικό. Και δεν είναι ούτε αναγκασμένη επειδή θα της προτείνεις κάτι ή να της μιλήσεις, να ανταποδώσει.

(Προχθές μου έλεγε μια συμφοιτήτρια πως 23χρονη γνωστή της τα έχει με 40χρονο. Επίσης ένας φοιτητής γύρω στα 35 είπε σε μια από τις συμφοιτήτριες -ετών 22- να βγούνε για καφέ. Δεν κολλάνε όλοι σε ηλικίες και επίσης ο αρχικός στόχος ήταν η απλή παρέα και κοινωνικοποίηση)

----------


## elisabet

> Μεγαλώνεις μαζι με ένα άλλο πλασματακι.. Είναι παντού μαζί σου.. Φεύγεις 2 λεπτά από το σπίτι και όταν επιστρέψεις χαίρεται τόσο πολύ.. Ειναι ένα κομμάτι σου.. Πως θα πάρω εγώ αυτό το κομμάτι και να το βάλω μέσα στο χώμα;


Είναι ο κύκλος της ζωής Γιώργο...δεν μας αρέσει αλλά είναι.
Όταν αρρώστησε η δικιά μου, είπα στον κτηνίατρο πως δεν ήθελα να υποφέρει με τίποτα. Μου είπε πως θα δεχόταν την ευθανασία μόνο όταν σταματούσε να τρώει, αλλιώς ήταν αντίθετος. Τελικά όταν σταμάτησε να τρώει, την επόμενη μέρα πέθανε από μόνη της. Ορκιζόμουν πως δεν θα ξαναέπαιρνα σκύλο ποτέ, μου φαινόταν αβάσταχτος ο πόνος της απώλειας. Μετά από έναν χρόνο περίπου βγήκα για περπάτημα μια μέρα και γύρισα σπίτι με ένα κουταβάκι το οποίο σήμερα είναι 12 χρονών κιόλας και λογικά θα πρέπει να προετοιμάζομαι πως κι αυτό ίσως χρειαστεί να το αποχαιρετήσω σύντομα.
Αν υπάρχει παράδεισος εγώ πιστεύω πως είναι γεμάτος με σκυλιά.

Ξέρω, σου φαίνεται αβάσταχτο αλλά ο σκύλος σου το μόνο που θέλει από σένα είναι να το αγαπάς και να το φροντίζεις και επειδή προφανώς το αγαπάς, είμαι σίγουρη πως έχεις έναν χαρούμενο σκύλο, ο οποίος χέστηκε για τον καρκίνο...θέλει απλά να είσαι εκεί!

----------


## george1520

> Έτσι θα "φύγει" ευτυχισμένη όταν έρθει η ώρα... Κι αυτό πιστεύω πως θα σε ανακουφίσει κάπως... Εγώ παρηγοριέμαι όταν σκέφτομαι ότι τα γατάκια μου "έφυγαν" με φροντίδα γύρω τους...


Ακόμη αυτό το σενάριο δεν με ηρεμεί.. Ακόμη είμαι στο στάδιο "γιατι γαμ... το;" 




> Σκεψου οτι κι εμεις ειναι ζητημα μεχρι ποτε θα ζησουμε και αν θα ειναι κανεις διπλα μας. Για ολα τα οντα κοινη ειναι η μοιρα.


Ναι έχεις δίκιο. Κανείς δεν ξέρει πότε θα φύγει από την ζωή. Αλλά όταν σου λένε ότι έχει τόσους μήνες ζωής.. Δεν θα σκεφτείς αυτό που λες. Που είναι η λογική σίγουρα!! 




> Τα ζώα νιώθουν την αγάπη μας και είναι ευτυχισμένα. Η κτηνίατρος μας έλεγε πως δεν θα βγάλει το βράδυ και να την αφήσουμε εκεί. Όμως όλο το βράδυ την φροντίζαμε, εγώ η μαμά μου και ο μπαμπάς μου την κρατούσαμε στα χέρια μας και μας ένιωθε κοντά της. Κάθε φορά που θέλω να κλάψω για να ξεσπάσω, επίτηδες φέρνω στο μυαλό μου αυτή τη σκηνή. Σίγουρα είναι στενάχωρο αυτό που συμβαίνει, αλλά ο θάνατος κοντά σου θα είναι πιο ανώδυνος... Και θα νιώθει την αγάπη σου μέχρι το τέλος. Τι άλλο ζητάει ένας σκύλος;


Αν δω από την πλευρά του σκύλου θα πω πως Ναι θα είναι ευτυχισμένη μέχρι το τέλος.. Της έδωσα όλη μου την αγάπη και τώρα που ξέρω ότι θα την χάσω σύντομα θα της δώσω κι άλλα.
Το βλέπω όμως από τη δική μου πλευρά. Δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ τη ζωή μου χωρίς τον σκύλο μου. Κάποιος θα σκεφτεί "ένας σκύλος είναι, πως κάνεις έτσι." Για μένα αυτή η ψυχή είναι η ωραιότερη ψυχή που υπάρχει.. Και την θέλω στην ζωή μου. Πάντα της έλεγα "να γίνω 40 χρόνων και μετά να φύγεις. Θα είμαι έτοιμος". Πρακτικά δεν γινόταν αλλά αυτό ήθελα..

----------


## elisabet

> Ακόμη αυτό το σενάριο δεν με ηρεμεί.. Ακόμη είμαι στο στάδιο "γιατι γαμ... το;" 
> 
> 
> 
> Ναι έχεις δίκιο. Κανείς δεν ξέρει πότε θα φύγει από την ζωή. Αλλά όταν σου λένε ότι έχει τόσους μήνες ζωής.. Δεν θα σκεφτείς αυτό που λες. Που είναι η λογική σίγουρα!! 
> 
> 
> 
> Αν δω από την πλευρά του σκύλου θα πω πως Ναι θα είναι ευτυχισμένη μέχρι το τέλος.. Της έδωσα όλη μου την αγάπη και τώρα που ξέρω ότι θα την χάσω σύντομα θα της δώσω κι άλλα.
> Το βλέπω όμως από τη δική μου πλευρά. Δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ τη ζωή μου χωρίς τον σκύλο μου. Κάποιος θα σκεφτεί "ένας σκύλος είναι, πως κάνεις έτσι." Για μένα αυτή η ψυχή είναι η ωραιότερη ψυχή που υπάρχει.. Και την θέλω στην ζωή μου. Πάντα της έλεγα "να γίνω 40 χρόνων και μετά να φύγεις. Θα είμαι έτοιμος". Πρακτικά δεν γινόταν αλλά αυτό ήθελα..


Δεν θα ήσουν έτοιμος ουτε στα 40 ακόμα κι αν γινόταν. Ποτέ δεν είμαστε έτοιμοι να χάσουμε αυτούς που αγαπάμε. Είναι σκληρό μάθημα η απώλεια.
Θα χεις καιρό να πενθήσεις οοοοταν έρθει η ώρα να φύγει. Προς το παρόν την έχεις ακόμα και μπορείς να την χαρείς, μην της στερείς αυτές τις στιγμές που μπορεί να έχει ακόμα μαζί σου και να σε νιώθει και σένα χαρούμενο.

----------


## george1520

> Είναι ο κύκλος της ζωής Γιώργο...δεν μας αρέσει αλλά είναι.
> Όταν αρρώστησε η δικιά μου, είπα στον κτηνίατρο πως δεν ήθελα να υποφέρει με τίποτα. Μου είπε πως θα δεχόταν την ευθανασία μόνο όταν σταματούσε να τρώει, αλλιώς ήταν αντίθετος. Τελικά όταν σταμάτησε να τρώει, την επόμενη μέρα πέθανε από μόνη της. Ορκιζόμουν πως δεν θα ξαναέπαιρνα σκύλο ποτέ, μου φαινόταν αβάσταχτος ο πόνος της απώλειας. Μετά από έναν χρόνο περίπου βγήκα για περπάτημα μια μέρα και γύρισα σπίτι με ένα κουταβάκι το οποίο σήμερα είναι 12 χρονών κιόλας και λογικά θα πρέπει να προετοιμάζομαι πως κι αυτό ίσως χρειαστεί να το αποχαιρετήσω σύντομα.
> Αν υπάρχει παράδεισος εγώ πιστεύω πως είναι γεμάτος με σκυλιά.
> 
> Ξέρω, σου φαίνεται αβάσταχτο αλλά ο σκύλος σου το μόνο που θέλει από σένα είναι να το αγαπάς και να το φροντίζεις και επειδή προφανώς το αγαπάς, είμαι σίγουρη πως έχεις έναν χαρούμενο σκύλο, ο οποίος χέστηκε για τον καρκίνο...θέλει απλά να είσαι εκεί!


Σήμερα το βράδυ καθάριζα την πληγή (άνοιξε ο όγκος) με την ξαδέλφη μου.. Μου λέει "Γιαυτό δεν ξανά έφερα σκύλο σπίτι. Γιαυτό ακριβώς τον λόγο. Συνδέεσαι και κάποια στιγμή φεύγει". Και αμέσως γύρισα και είπα "Εχεις δίκιο. Δεν θα πονουσα τώρα, δεν θα είχα αυτό το άγχος.. Δεν θα εμπαινα σε αυτή την διαδικασία γενικά". Μετά κατάλαβα τι είπα.. Εχω πάρει τόση αγάπη από αυτόν το σκύλο που αν ζούσα 1000 χρόνια από άνθρωπο δεν θα έπαιρνα ούτε τη μιση.. Εχω δει τη ζωή με άλλο μάτι. Έμαθα να σέβομαι όλα τα ζώα.. Δεν θα άλλαζα αυτά τα 12 χρόνια μαζί της για κανένα λόγο. Αλλά θεωρώ ότι μπορούσε κι άλλο..Όχι έτσι  :Frown:

----------


## george1520

> Δεν θα ήσουν έτοιμος ουτε στα 40 ακόμα κι αν γινόταν. Ποτέ δεν είμαστε έτοιμοι να χάσουμε αυτούς που αγαπάμε. Είναι σκληρό μάθημα η απώλεια.
> Θα χεις καιρό να πενθήσεις οοοοταν έρθει η ώρα να φύγει. Προς το παρόν την έχεις ακόμα και μπορείς να την χαρείς, μην της στερείς αυτές τις στιγμές που μπορεί να έχει ακόμα μαζί σου και να σε νιώθει και σένα χαρούμενο.


Δεν θα της στερησω τίποτα.. Απλά τώρα είμαι στην φάση που θέλω τον χρόνο μου. Πάντα όταν εμφανίζεται ένα πρόβλημα, κάνω ένα βήμα πίσω. Παιρνω τον χρόνο μου και επιστρέφω... Μόνο που αυτό δεν είναι πρόβλημα. Τα προβλήματα έχουν λύση.. Είναι απλά η πραγματικότητα..

----------


## Κύκνος

> Ακόμη αυτό το σενάριο δεν με ηρεμεί.. Ακόμη είμαι στο στάδιο "γιατι γαμ... το;"


Το καταλαβαίνω γιατί είναι πολύ φρέσκα τα νέα... Κι εγώ έτσι θα ήμουν αν μου το έλεγαν αυτό τώρα για κάποιο απ' τα γατιά μου γιατί το καθένα είναι μοναδικό... Αλλά με τον καιρό θα έρθει η στιγμή που θα αυτή η σκέψη θα σε παρηγορήσει κάπως...

----------


## ioannis2

Μην αφήνεσαι σε ανούσιους πλατειασμούς διότι το μόνο που αποκομίζεις είναι κόπο ενώ έμεινες στη στασιμότητα.
Βάλε σταθερούς στόχους και οχύρωσε τους με αυτοπεποίθηση. Όμως πριν, θα πρέπει να γνώρισες τον εαυτό σου και μέσω αυτού τις δυνατότητες σου. Έτσι, δεν θα απογοητευτείς από χίμαιρες.

----------


## ioannis2

> Λυπάμαι Γιώργο, έχω χάσει κι εγώ σκυλάκι από καρκίνο στο παρελθόν...την είχα 15 χρόνια.
> 
> Είναι δύσκολο καταλαβαίνω, αλλά κοίτα να εκμεταλευτείς όσο χρόνο έχεις ακόμα μαζί του. Δυστυχώς ο χρόνος ζωής τους είναι τέτοιος που συνήθως καλούμαστε να τα αποχαιρετήσουμε αλλά το σκυλάκι σου είναι χαρούμενο που το αγαπάς και περνάει μια όμορφη ζωή μαζί σου.





> Ο σκυλος μου πεθανε το 17... Δεν υοαρχει παρηγορια. Δειξε της αγαπη, και φροντισε να λες καμια κουβεντα με φιλους να ξεφευγεις.





> Το καταλαβαίνω γιατί είναι πολύ φρέσκα τα νέα... Κι εγώ έτσι θα ήμουν αν μου το έλεγαν αυτό τώρα για κάποιο απ' τα γατιά μου γιατί το καθένα είναι μοναδικό... Αλλά με τον καιρό θα έρθει η στιγμή που θα αυτή η σκέψη θα σε παρηγορήσει κάπως...


Δυστυχώς κανείς δεν σε καταλαβαίνει. Θα σου πουν πάρε άλλο. 
Αυτά παθαίνουμε εμείς που συνδεθήκαμε με τα ζώα μας. Συνήθης αιτία που ωθεί σ αυτή τη σύνδεση είναι η μη αποδοχή ή η αποτυχία συσχέτισης με ανθρώπους, κυρίως το να μην έχουμε φίλους και κοινωνικό κύκλο, σε συσχετισμό με το ευαισθητο - συναισθηματικό του χαρακτήρα μας. Θα πρέπει να διατηρούμε ίδιου και μεγαλύτερου επιπέδου ψυχικούς δεσμούς με ανθρώπους ώστε ο πόνος της απώλειας να είναι λιγότερο έντονος, αφού οι εναλλακτικοί αυτοί δεσμοί καλύπτουν ή του τουλάχιστον απαλύνουν το κενό. 
Δεν ξέρω αν αιτία των ασθενειών τους που οδηγούν στο θάνατο είναι η κακή διατροφή, δηλαδή οι έτοιμες τροφές για ζώα με τις οποίες κατα κανόνα τα ταιζουμε.
Είναι το να μην συνδεθείς, το να πεις δεν θα πάρω κατοικίδιο, κυρίως το να μην το επιλέξεις, διότι το επιλέγεις με κάποια χαρακτηρολογικά γνωρίσματα όπως επιλέγεις ανθρώπους. Έπειτα υπάρχει μόνο η σύνδεση με κατάληξη τη συζήτηση μας.

----------


## Sonia

Το σκυλί σου πρέπει να σε βλέπει αγαπησιάρη, αλλά και ψύχραιμο και χαρούμενο. Αν είσαι λυπημένος δίπλα της θα είναι λυπημένη κι αυτή. Δυστυχώς κανείς δεν ξέρει τι του ξημερώνει. Κι εγώ από καρκίνο τον έχασα και μάλιστα πάρα πολύ ταχίας ανάπτυξης, ούτε χημειοθεραπεία έπαιρνε, ούτε τίποτα.... Ένας σκύλαρος που δεν είχε πάθει ποτέ τίποτα, ούτε απλό κρύωμα, για την ηλικία του ήταν παλίκαρος, και ξαφνικά έφτασε να λιώνει και μην μπορεί να φάει και να αναπνεύσει... Είχε 2-3 χρόνια καλής ζωής μπροστά του αν δεν το πάθαινε αυτό κι όμως μέσα σε 2-3 μήνες γέρασε 100 χρόνια...Τις τελευταίες μέρες του ήταν χάλια μαύρα μέχρι την στιγμή που τελικά του έκανα ευθανασία και έφυγε στα χέρια μου, δεν θα άντεχε παρά δυο-τρεις μέρες το πολύ ακόμα. Μπροστά του προσπαθούσα να είμαι όσο το δυνατόν πιο ήρεμη για να είναι κι αυτός. Άλλο αν μακριά του πλάνταζα στο κλάμα....

Άϊ στο καλό συζήτηση που πιάσαμε πρωί πρωί...

----------


## Κύκνος

Γιάννη, σε καταλαβαίνουν αυτοί που αγαπούν εξίσου τα ζώα... Άσε που όποιος πει "πάρε άλλο" είναι ανόητος γιατί 20 χρόνια κοινής ζωής με το ζωάκι σου είναι πάρα πολλά για να μπορείς να το αντικαταστήσεις έτσι ψυχρά... Υπάρχουν κάποιοι άνθρωποι που το καταλαβαίνουν αυτό...

----------


## Κύκνος

> Το σκυλί σου πρέπει να σε βλέπει αγαπησιάρη, αλλά και ψύχραιμο και χαρούμενο. Αν είσαι λυπημένος δίπλα της θα είναι λυπημένη κι αυτή. Δυστυχώς κανείς δεν ξέρει τι του ξημερώνει. Κι εγώ από καρκίνο τον έχασα και μάλιστα πάρα πολύ ταχίας ανάπτυξης, ούτε χημειοθεραπεία έπαιρνε, ούτε τίποτα.... Ένας σκύλαρος που δεν είχε πάθει ποτέ τίποτα, ούτε απλό κρύωμα, για την ηλικία του ήταν παλίκαρος, και ξαφνικά έφτασε να λιώνει και μην μπορεί να φάει και να αναπνεύσει... Είχε 2-3 χρόνια καλής ζωής μπροστά του αν δεν το πάθαινε αυτό κι όμως μέσα σε 2-3 μήνες γέρασε 100 χρόνια...Τις τελευταίες μέρες του ήταν χάλια μαύρα μέχρι την στιγμή που τελικά του έκανα ευθανασία και έφυγε στα χέρια μου, δεν θα άντεχε παρά δυο-τρεις μέρες το πολύ ακόμα. Μπροστά του προσπαθούσα να είμαι όσο το δυνατόν πιο ήρεμη για να είναι κι αυτός. Άλλο αν μακριά του πλάνταζα στο κλάμα....
> 
> Άϊ στο καλό συζήτηση που πιάσαμε πρωί πρωί...


Κι εγώ τον πρώτο μου γάτο τον Τόμυ προσπαθούσα ν' αποφασίσω αν θα του κάνω ευθανασία γιατί είχε καρκίνο στον πνεύμονα και σαν το δικό σου δυσκολευόταν ν' αναπνεύσει αλλά την επόμενη μέρα "έφυγε" μόνος του...

----------


## ioannis2

> Το σκυλί σου πρέπει να σε βλέπει αγαπησιάρη, αλλά και ψύχραιμο και χαρούμενο. Αν είσαι λυπημένος δίπλα της θα είναι λυπημένη κι αυτή. ...Τις τελευταίες μέρες του ήταν χάλια μαύρα μέχρι την στιγμή που τελικά του έκανα ευθανασία και έφυγε στα χέρια μου, δεν θα άντεχε παρά δυο-τρεις μέρες το πολύ ακόμα. Μπροστά του προσπαθούσα να είμαι όσο το δυνατόν πιο ήρεμη για να είναι κι αυτός. Άλλο αν μακριά του πλάνταζα στο κλάμα....





> Γιάννη, σε καταλαβαίνουν αυτοί που αγαπούν εξίσου τα ζώα... Άσε που όποιος πει "πάρε άλλο" είναι ανόητος γιατί 20 χρόνια κοινής ζωής με το ζωάκι σου είναι πάρα πολλά για να μπορείς να το αντικαταστήσεις έτσι ψυχρά... Υπάρχουν κάποιοι άνθρωποι που το καταλαβαίνουν αυτό...


Θέλει πολλή δύναμη ψυχής για να κάνεις στο ζώο με το οποίο συνδέεσαι ευθανασία. 
Κάποιος/α εδω παλιά είχε πολύ σωστά γράψει ότι τα ζώα δεν τα έχουμε για να τους περνάμε τα ψυχολογικά μας. Κι όντως όπως θέλουμε να βγάζουμε καλό συναίσθημα προς τους ανθρώπους το ίδιο θα πρέπει να κάνουμε και με τα ζώα.
Όντως Κύκνε, μόνο ένας που αγαπά εξίσου τα ζώα θα σε καταλάβει, όπως άλλωστε συμβαίνει και με όλα τα άλλα θέματα στη ζωή μας.

----------


## george1520

> Το καταλαβαίνω γιατί είναι πολύ φρέσκα τα νέα... Κι εγώ έτσι θα ήμουν αν μου το έλεγαν αυτό τώρα για κάποιο απ' τα γατιά μου γιατί το καθένα είναι μοναδικό... Αλλά με τον καιρό θα έρθει η στιγμή που θα αυτή η σκέψη θα σε παρηγορήσει κάπως...


Δεν νομίζω να έρθει ποτέ αυτή η σκέψη.. Σου λένε θα την χάσεις σε τόσο καιρό.. Και λες οκ θα δώσω όλη μου την αγάπη.. Μαααα δεν μου φτάνει τόσος καιρος για να δώσω. Θέλω κι άλλο. 




> Δυστυχώς κανείς δεν σε καταλαβαίνει. Θα σου πουν πάρε άλλο. 
> Αυτά παθαίνουμε εμείς που συνδεθήκαμε με τα ζώα μας. Συνήθης αιτία που ωθεί σ αυτή τη σύνδεση είναι η μη αποδοχή ή η αποτυχία συσχέτισης με ανθρώπους, κυρίως το να μην έχουμε φίλους και κοινωνικό κύκλο, σε συσχετισμό με το ευαισθητο - συναισθηματικό του χαρακτήρα μας. Θα πρέπει να διατηρούμε ίδιου και μεγαλύτερου επιπέδου ψυχικούς δεσμούς με ανθρώπους ώστε ο πόνος της απώλειας να είναι λιγότερο έντονος, αφού οι εναλλακτικοί αυτοί δεσμοί καλύπτουν ή του τουλάχιστον απαλύνουν το κενό. 
> Δεν ξέρω αν αιτία των ασθενειών τους που οδηγούν στο θάνατο είναι η κακή διατροφή, δηλαδή οι έτοιμες τροφές για ζώα με τις οποίες κατα κανόνα τα ταιζουμε.
> Είναι το να μην συνδεθείς, το να πεις δεν θα πάρω κατοικίδιο, κυρίως το να μην το επιλέξεις, διότι το επιλέγεις με κάποια χαρακτηρολογικά γνωρίσματα όπως επιλέγεις ανθρώπους. Έπειτα υπάρχει μόνο η σύνδεση με κατάληξη τη συζήτηση μας.


Εμένα έχει και μια ηλικία.. 12 χρόνων δεν είναι και μικρό.. Απλά ήθελα να πάμε κι άλλα χρόνια. Ακόμη 3?? Είνσι πολλά 15?




> Το σκυλί σου πρέπει να σε βλέπει αγαπησιάρη, αλλά και ψύχραιμο και χαρούμενο. Αν είσαι λυπημένος δίπλα της θα είναι λυπημένη κι αυτή. Δυστυχώς κανείς δεν ξέρει τι του ξημερώνει. Κι εγώ από καρκίνο τον έχασα και μάλιστα πάρα πολύ ταχίας ανάπτυξης, ούτε χημειοθεραπεία έπαιρνε, ούτε τίποτα.... Ένας σκύλαρος που δεν είχε πάθει ποτέ τίποτα, ούτε απλό κρύωμα, για την ηλικία του ήταν παλίκαρος, και ξαφνικά έφτασε να λιώνει και μην μπορεί να φάει και να αναπνεύσει... Είχε 2-3 χρόνια καλής ζωής μπροστά του αν δεν το πάθαινε αυτό κι όμως μέσα σε 2-3 μήνες γέρασε 100 χρόνια...Τις τελευταίες μέρες του ήταν χάλια μαύρα μέχρι την στιγμή που τελικά του έκανα ευθανασία και έφυγε στα χέρια μου, δεν θα άντεχε παρά δυο-τρεις μέρες το πολύ ακόμα. Μπροστά του προσπαθούσα να είμαι όσο το δυνατόν πιο ήρεμη για να είναι κι αυτός. Άλλο αν μακριά του πλάνταζα στο κλάμα....
> 
> Άϊ στο καλό συζήτηση που πιάσαμε πρωί πρωί...


Να ξέρεις πως όλα αυτά δεν με βοήθησαν ιδιαίτερα.. Αντιθέτως με τρόμαξαν.. Εύχομαι.. Να μην φτάσει σε τέτοιο σημείο.. Να μην ταλαιπωρηθεί τόσο. Νομίζω ότι όλο αυτό θα σε πόνεσε περισσότερο.. Άλλο να χαθεί μια ψυχή χωρίς πρώτα να τα ζήσει όλα αυτά.. Κι άλλο να τα ζήσει.. 
Εμένα τρέχει, παίζει.. Οπτικά είναι καλά.. Μέσα της είναι το χάος. Ρώτησα σήμερα για χημειοθεραπειες αλλά είπε πως μόνο κακό θα της κάνουν στην φάση που είναι.. Έγινε η μετάσταση..

----------


## elisabet

> Δεν νομίζω να έρθει ποτέ αυτή η σκέψη.. Σου λένε θα την χάσεις σε τόσο καιρό.. Και λες οκ θα δώσω όλη μου την αγάπη.. Μαααα δεν μου φτάνει τόσος καιρος για να δώσω. Θέλω κι άλλο. 
> 
> 
> 
> Εμένα έχει και μια ηλικία.. 12 χρόνων δεν είναι και μικρό.. Απλά ήθελα να πάμε κι άλλα χρόνια. Ακόμη 3?? Είνσι πολλά 15?
> 
> 
> 
> Να ξέρεις πως όλα αυτά δεν με βοήθησαν ιδιαίτερα.. Αντιθέτως με τρόμαξαν.. Εύχομαι.. Να μην φτάσει σε τέτοιο σημείο.. Να μην ταλαιπωρηθεί τόσο. Νομίζω ότι όλο αυτό θα σε πόνεσε περισσότερο.. Άλλο να χαθεί μια ψυχή χωρίς πρώτα να τα ζήσει όλα αυτά.. Κι άλλο να τα ζήσει.. 
> Εμένα τρέχει, παίζει.. Οπτικά είναι καλά.. Μέσα της είναι το χάος. Ρώτησα σήμερα για χημειοθεραπειες αλλά είπε πως μόνο κακό θα της κάνουν στην φάση που είναι.. Έγινε η μετάσταση..


Γιώργο αν θες να το ψάξεις υπάρχει η εναλλακτική της κάνναβης για τέτοιες περιπτώσεις. Κάποιοι θεωρούν πως ίσως έχει και θεραπευτικές δράσεις αλλά σίγουρα θα βοηθήσει στο να μην υποφέρει όσο προχωρά η ασθένεια. Αν θες να το ψάξεις πες μου να σου δώσω πληροφορίες.

----------


## george1520

> Γιώργο αν θες να το ψάξεις υπάρχει η εναλλακτική της κάνναβης για τέτοιες περιπτώσεις. Κάποιοι θεωρούν πως ίσως έχει και θεραπευτικές δράσεις αλλά σίγουρα θα βοηθήσει στο να μην υποφέρει όσο προχωρά η ασθένεια. Αν θες να το ψάξεις πες μου να σου δώσω πληροφορίες.


Δοκιμασμένο? Ή το άκουσες απλά?

----------


## elisabet

> Δοκιμασμένο? Ή το άκουσες απλά?


Δοκιμασμένο όχι σε σκύλο, στον πατέρα μου και όντως τον βοήθησε πολύ σε πόνους, όρεξη για φαγητό και γενικότερα.
Για τα ζώα δεν έχω προσωπική εμπειρία απλά έχω ακούσει. Υπάρχει αντίστοιχη ομάδα στο φβ αν σε ενδιαφέρει που εκεί σίγουρα θα ξέρουν καλύτερα να σε κατατοπίσουν.

----------


## george1520

> Δοκιμασμένο όχι σε σκύλο, στον πατέρα μου και όντως τον βοήθησε πολύ σε πόνους, όρεξη για φαγητό και γενικότερα.
> Για τα ζώα δεν έχω προσωπική εμπειρία απλά έχω ακούσει. Υπάρχει αντίστοιχη ομάδα στο φβ αν σε ενδιαφέρει που εκεί σίγουρα θα ξέρουν καλύτερα να σε κατατοπίσουν.


Στείλε μου με μήνυμα ότι έχεις... Και θα το ψάξω περισσότερο.

----------


## Αλεξία10

Σκέφτομαι πως στη ζωή μου έχω ανάγκη μόνο από ανθρώπους που αν τους λείψω, θα με ψάξουν.. 
Αν με θέλουν στη ζωή τους, θα μου το δείξουν.. 
Αν τους ενόχλησε κάτι, θα μου το πουν.
Αν χαρώ, θα χαρούν..
Ανθρώπους που με κάνουν να γελάω..
Σχέσεις με σκηνή και χωρίς παρασκήνιο..
Σχέσεις καθαρές και διάφανες..
Όλα τα άλλα είναι απλώς θόρυβος..
Και μεγαλώσαμε πια για τόση φασαρία.................

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Σκέφτομαι πως στη ζωή μου έχω ανάγκη μόνο από ανθρώπους που αν τους λείψω, θα με ψάξουν.. 
> Αν με θέλουν στη ζωή τους, θα μου το δείξουν.. 
> Αν τους ενόχλησε κάτι, θα μου το πουν.
> Αν χαρώ, θα χαρούν..
> Ανθρώπους που με κάνουν να γελάω..
> Σχέσεις με σκηνή και χωρίς παρασκήνιο..
> Σχέσεις καθαρές και διάφανες..
> Όλα τα άλλα είναι απλώς θόρυβος..
> Και μεγαλώσαμε πια για τόση φασαρία.................


Με ελλειψες μαρη...Αργησα να καταλαβω ποια εισαι μεχρι που ειδα το μοτο απο κατω...

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Με ελλειψες μαρη...Αργησα να καταλαβω ποια εισαι μεχρι που ειδα το μοτο απο κατω...


Αφού το κατάλαβες όλα καλά.. Πως είσαι;

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

Τι σκεφτομαι...νιωθω καλυτερα σημερα,οχι καλα αλλα καλυτερα...καταφερα να χαμογελασω μεσα στην μερα...χθες εκλαιγα για ωρες χωρις να μπορω να σταματησω αλλα ξεσπασα,το εκτονωσα και νομιζω μου εκανε καλο...ακομα υπαρχει μια θλιψη κ δεν εχω ψευδαισθηση οτι θα φυγει αλλα θα προσπαθησω να θυμαμαι τα ομορφα και τις στιγμες που ζησαμε...

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Αφού το κατάλαβες όλα καλά.. Πως είσαι;


Σε προλαβα...ναι δεν λες;;ελεγα ποια ειναι αυτη καινουργιο μελος;;εσυ πως εισαι;;;

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Τι σκεφτομαι...νιωθω καλυτερα σημερα,οχι καλα αλλα καλυτερα...καταφερα να χαμογελασω μεσα στην μερα...χθες εκλαιγα για ωρες χωρις να μπορω να σταματησω αλλα ξεσπασα,το εκτονωσα και νομιζω μου εκανε καλο...ακομα υπαρχει μια θλιψη κ δεν εχω ψευδαισθηση οτι θα φυγει αλλα θα προσπαθησω να θυμαμαι τα ομορφα και τις στιγμες που ζησαμε...


Θέλει χρόνο όλο αυτό που περνάς.. 
Αν και εγώ δεν την ξέχασα ποτέ την Ήρα μου.. Αλλά με τον καιρό συνήθισα την απουσία της..

----------


## ntinti

> Τι σκεφτομαι...νιωθω καλυτερα σημερα,οχι καλα αλλα καλυτερα...καταφερα να χαμογελασω μεσα στην μερα...χθες εκλαιγα για ωρες χωρις να μπορω να σταματησω αλλα ξεσπασα,το εκτονωσα και νομιζω μου εκανε καλο...ακομα υπαρχει μια θλιψη κ δεν εχω ψευδαισθηση οτι θα φυγει αλλα θα προσπαθησω να θυμαμαι τα ομορφα και τις στιγμες που ζησαμε...


Το κλάμα είναι γιατρειά μην το καταπιεζεις άστο να βγει να ξεθυμανει ......
Κρατά τις όμορφες εικόνες στο μυαλό σου και όλα θα έρθουν με τον καιρό.

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Θέλει χρόνο όλο αυτό που περνάς.. 
> Αν και εγώ δεν την ξέχασα ποτέ την Ήρα μου.. Αλλά με τον καιρό συνήθισα την απουσία της..


Καταλαβαινω....νομιζω καπως ετσι θα γινει,δεν προκειται να την ξεχασω απλα θα συνηθισω την απουσια...δεν το εχω συνειδητοποιησει απολυτα ακομα νομιζω σε αυτο θα βοηθησει ο χρονος.Εσυ δεν μου πες,πως εισαι;

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Το κλάμα είναι γιατρειά μην το καταπιεζεις άστο να βγει να ξεθυμανει ......
> Κρατά τις όμορφες εικόνες στο μυαλό σου και όλα θα έρθουν με τον καιρό.


Ειδικα χθες φιλη του εδωσα κ καταλαβε,νομιζω και να θελω να κλαψω μου στερεψαν τα δακρυα.Τοσο πολυ εκλαψα χθες που τα ματια μου ειναι σαν να εχουν χαλαζιο.Ξεσπασα παρα πολυ αλλα το εκτονωσα...στην αρχη φαντασου εκλαιγα με λυγμους μετα απλως δεν μπορουσα να σταματησω.Δεν μπορω να κανω τιποτα περα απο το να αφησω τον χρονο.

----------


## ntinti

> Ειδικα χθες φιλη του εδωσα κ καταλαβε,νομιζω και να θελω να κλαψω μου στερεψαν τα δακρυα.Τοσο πολυ εκλαψα χθες που τα ματια μου ειναι σαν να εχουν χαλαζιο.Ξεσπασα παρα πολυ αλλα το εκτονωσα...στην αρχη φαντασου εκλαιγα με λυγμους μετα απλως δεν μπορουσα να σταματησω.Δεν μπορω να κανω τιποτα περα απο το να αφησω τον χρονο.


Το ξέρω αυτό το ξέσπασμα πολύ καλά.....
Είναι ακριβώς όπως το περιέγραψες, με λυγμούς, με αναφιλητά, ένα πράγμα που δεν μπορείς να το ελέγξεις, αλλά ρε φιλε είναι τόσο λυτρωτικό. ....
Κάθε δάκρυ είναι σαν αδειάζεις και να διώχνεις κάθε πίκρα από μέσα σου.....

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Το ξέρω αυτό το ξέσπασμα πολύ καλά.....
> Είναι ακριβώς όπως το περιέγραψες, με λυγμούς, με αναφιλητά, ένα πράγμα που δεν μπορείς να το ελέγξεις, αλλά ρε φιλε είναι τόσο λυτρωτικό. ....
> Κάθε δάκρυ είναι σαν αδειάζεις και να διώχνεις κάθε πίκρα από μέσα σου.....


Πραγματικα δεν θα μπορουσα να το διατυπωσω καλυτερα...

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Καταλαβαινω....νομιζω καπως ετσι θα γινει,δεν προκειται να την ξεχασω απλα θα συνηθισω την απουσια...δεν το εχω συνειδητοποιησει απολυτα ακομα νομιζω σε αυτο θα βοηθησει ο χρονος.Εσυ δεν μου πες,πως εισαι;


Εγώ; Σαν να με έχουν περάσει 100 σφαίρες μαζί.. Αλλά δεν βαριέσαι.. Θα ζήσω..

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Εγώ; Σαν να με έχουν περάσει 100 σφαίρες μαζί.. Αλλά δεν βαριέσαι.. Θα ζήσω..


100 μονο;;;Στις χιλιες να φοβασαι το κατοσταρι το χεις... καλα...οταν θες και νιωσεις ετοιμη ριχτο στο τραπεζι....

----------


## Αλεξία10

> 100 μονο;;;Στις χιλιες να φοβασαι το κατοσταρι το χεις... καλα...οταν θες και νιωσεις ετοιμη ριχτο στο τραπεζι....


Τι να ρίξω ρε θεα.. Αυτά γκρεμίζουν κτήριο.. Το τραπέζι θα τα κρατήσει;; 
Σε ευχαριστώ πάντως.. Έχεις και εσύ τα δικά σου  :Frown:

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Τι να ρίξω ρε θεα.. Αυτά γκρεμίζουν κτήριο.. Το τραπέζι θα τα κρατήσει;; 
> Σε ευχαριστώ πάντως.. Έχεις και εσύ τα δικά σου


Σιγα μωρε αγαπη...οταν ερθει η ωρα βγαλτα απο μεσα σου,μηπως που τα κρατας καλο σου κανει;;ολοι εχουμε τα δικα μας...

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Σιγα μωρε αγαπη...οταν ερθει η ωρα βγαλτα απο μεσα σου,μηπως που τα κρατας καλο σου κανει;;ολοι εχουμε τα δικα μας...


Όταν τα βάλω σε μια σειρά θα τα γράψω μπας και καταλάβω πόσο ηλιθια είμαι.. 

Άσχετο : πως περνάει το hangover ;; Νιώθω ότι θα πεθάνω από το πρωί.. Και ζω ακόμα..

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Όταν τα βάλω σε μια σειρά θα τα γράψω μπας και καταλάβω πόσο ηλιθια είμαι.. 
> 
> Άσχετο : πως περνάει το hangover ;; Νιώθω ότι θα πεθάνω από το πρωί.. Και ζω ακόμα..


Μπανανιτσα...πολυ πολυ πολυ νερο...

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Μπανανιτσα...πολυ πολυ πολυ νερο...


Πωω ρε παιδί μου.. Δεν το είχα δοκιμάσει ποτέ.. Νομίζω ότι το κεφάλι μου είναι 30 κιλά...  :Frown:

----------


## Ορέστης

Μιλησαμεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε εεεεεεεεεεεε!!!  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Πωω ρε παιδί μου.. Δεν το είχα δοκιμάσει ποτέ.. Νομίζω ότι το κεφάλι μου είναι 30 κιλά...


Βοηθα πολυ η μπανανα...και τα υγρα,κυριως το νερο...τι ηπιες;;τον βοσπορο;;

Ορεστη μπραβο!!!τι ειπατε;;ειχαμε εξελιξη;;

----------


## Ορέστης

Ειναι πολυ γλυκια κοπελα! Πηγανε με τη σχολη της να δουνε τα μουσεια. Της αρεσουν πολυ μαλλον, θελει να παει και σε ενα που της προτεινε η δασκαλα (δε μου αρεσε που μας διεκοψε, μου φανηκε σκοπιμο, αλλα επεμεινα) . Μου εδειξε και φωτογραφιες στο κινητο της, της αρεσαν τα χρυσα στεφανα. Μετα της ειπα να παει στην Πατρα στο καρναβαλι. Τα αλλα παιδια ομως ειπαν οτι δεν ειναι ωραια γιατι εχει υπερβολικο κοσμο. Της ειπα και για το εθιμο της Καθαρας Δευτερας και για τους χαρταετους. Στην Κινα τους αρεσει να πετανε χαρταετους στην παραλια και με ρωτησε αν μπορει να αγορασει και να πεταξει χαρταετο εδω.  :Embarrassment: 
Με ρωτησε και για τα εθιμα του Πασχα. Της ειπα οτι δεν κανουμε κατι ιδιαιτερο, μονο βαφουμε αυγα και σουβλιζουμε αρνια - ξεχασα την ανασταση τελειως.  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Ειχα αγχος και επαναλαμβανα πραγματα που ειπα ξανα. Αλλα σημασια εχει οτι τολμησα να μιλησω.  :Smile: 
Στο τελος της ειπα οτι την ζηλευω που πηγαινει ταξιδια. Εκεινη με ρωτησε γιατι; Απλα εχω ελευθερο χρονο και παω. Της απαντησα κι εγω εχω ελευθερο χρονο αλλα δεν εχω λεφτα... Μου βγηκε το κακομοιρικο υφος (βεβαια λεφτα ειχα, για αλλους λογους κυριως δεν ταξιδευα). Μου λεει στην Κινα για να πας απο τη μια πολη στην αλλη θες 300 ευρω, ενω στην Ευρωπη τα αεροπορικα ειναι φτηνα.

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Ειναι πολυ γλυκια κοπελα! Πηγανε με τη σχολη της να δουνε τα μουσεια. Της αρεσουν πολυ μαλλον, θελει να παει και σε ενα που της προτεινε η δασκαλα (δε μου αρεσε που μας διεκοψε, μου φανηκε σκοπιμο, αλλα επεμεινα) . Μου εδειξε και φωτογραφιες στο κινητο της, της αρεσαν τα χρυσα στεφανα. Μετα της ειπα να παει στην Πατρα στο καρναβαλι. Τα αλλα παιδια ομως ειπαν οτι δεν ειναι ωραια γιατι εχει υπερβολικο κοσμο. Της ειπα και για το εθιμο της Καθαρας Δευτερας και για τους χαρταετους. Στην Κινα τους αρεσει να πετανε χαρταετους στην παραλια και με ρωτησε αν μπορει να αγορασει και να πεταξει χαρταετο εδω. 
> Με ρωτησε και για τα εθιμα του Πασχα. Της ειπα οτι δεν κανουμε κατι ιδιαιτερο, μονο βαφουμε αυγα και σουβλιζουμε αρνια - ξεχασα την ανασταση τελειως. 
> Ειχα αγχος και επαναλαμβανα πραγματα που ειπα ξανα. Αλλα σημασια εχει οτι τολμησα να μιλησω. 
> Στο τελος της ειπα οτι την ζηλευω που πηγαινει ταξιδια. Εκεινη με ρωτησε γιατι; Απλα εχω ελευθερο χρονο και παω. Της απαντησα κι εγω εχω ελευθερο χρονο αλλα δεν εχω λεφτα... Μου βγηκε το κακομοιρικο υφος (βεβαια λεφτα ειχα, για αλλους λογους κυριως δεν ταξιδευα). Μου λεει στην Κινα για να πας απο τη μια πολη στην αλλη θες 300 ευρω, ενω στην Ευρωπη τα αεροπορικα ειναι φτηνα.


Μπραβο Ορεστη!!φαινεται ποσο χαρουμενος εισαι...

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Μπανανιτσα...πολυ πολυ πολυ νερο...


Mπανανίτσα ρε εσύ?Δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει ποτέ.
Έναν γερό καφέ,αυστηρώς σκέτο και όσες φορές το έκανα,ήμουν οκ.

----------


## Ορέστης

> Μπραβο Ορεστη!!φαινεται ποσο χαρουμενος εισαι...


Χαρουμενο δε με λες, αλλα εκεινη τη στιγμη εκτος απο αγχωμενος, ημουν και χαρουμενος.

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Mπανανίτσα ρε εσύ?Δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει ποτέ.
> Έναν γερό καφέ,αυστηρώς σκέτο και όσες φορές το έκανα,ήμουν οκ.


Κι ομως...ο καφες δεν βοηθαει...ηλεκτρολυτες και υγρα...ααα εχεις δρομο ακομα...που να δεις το περσινο μου hangover...το εψαξα πολυ...τοσο χαλια ημουν που ειπα δεν το ξανακανω...μεχρι κ εμετο εκανα...ως μεγαλη φαν του καφε σου λεω σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις σε χειροτερευει...

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Χαρουμενο δε με λες, αλλα εκεινη τη στιγμη εκτος απο αγχωμενος, ημουν και χαρουμενος.


Εε πολυ καλο αυτο ομως και εδειξες και θαρρος...την κινησουλα την εκανες,μπραβο.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Κι ομως...ο καφες δεν βοηθαει...ηλεκτρολυτες και υγρα...ααα εχεις δρομο ακομα...που να δεις το περσινο μου hangover...το εψαξα πολυ...τοσο χαλια ημουν που ειπα δεν το ξανακανω...μεχρι κ εμετο εκανα...ως μεγαλη φαν του καφε σου λεω σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις σε χειροτερευει...


Κι άλλος μεγάλος του φαν του καφέ εδώ.Γουστάρω.
Του σκέτου έτσι?Δεν είμαι φαν της ζάχαρης.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Βοηθα πολυ η μπανανα...και τα υγρα,κυριως το νερο...τι ηπιες;;τον βοσπορο;;
> 
> Ορεστη μπραβο!!!τι ειπατε;;ειχαμε εξελιξη;;


Ήπια γύρω στο 1,5 κιλό ούζο.. Σκέτο.. Και ήταν η πρώτη φορά που πίνω.. Λογικά γι αυτό με πείραξε.. Ξύπνησα πολύ άσχημα..

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

> Ειναι πολυ γλυκια κοπελα! Πηγανε με τη σχολη της να δουνε τα μουσεια. Της αρεσουν πολυ μαλλον, θελει να παει και σε ενα που της προτεινε η δασκαλα (δε μου αρεσε που μας διεκοψε, μου φανηκε σκοπιμο, αλλα επεμεινα) . Μου εδειξε και φωτογραφιες στο κινητο της, της αρεσαν τα χρυσα στεφανα. Μετα της ειπα να παει στην Πατρα στο καρναβαλι. Τα αλλα παιδια ομως ειπαν οτι δεν ειναι ωραια γιατι εχει υπερβολικο κοσμο. Της ειπα και για το εθιμο της Καθαρας Δευτερας και για τους χαρταετους. Στην Κινα τους αρεσει να πετανε χαρταετους στην παραλια και με ρωτησε αν μπορει να αγορασει και να πεταξει χαρταετο εδω. 
> Με ρωτησε και για τα εθιμα του Πασχα. Της ειπα οτι δεν κανουμε κατι ιδιαιτερο, μονο βαφουμε αυγα και σουβλιζουμε αρνια - ξεχασα την ανασταση τελειως. 
> Ειχα αγχος και επαναλαμβανα πραγματα που ειπα ξανα. Αλλα σημασια εχει οτι τολμησα να μιλησω. 
> Στο τελος της ειπα οτι την ζηλευω που πηγαινει ταξιδια. Εκεινη με ρωτησε γιατι; Απλα εχω ελευθερο χρονο και παω. Της απαντησα κι εγω εχω ελευθερο χρονο αλλα δεν εχω λεφτα... Μου βγηκε το κακομοιρικο υφος (βεβαια λεφτα ειχα, για αλλους λογους κυριως δεν ταξιδευα). Μου λεει στην Κινα για να πας απο τη μια πολη στην αλλη θες 300 ευρω, ενω στην Ευρωπη τα αεροπορικα ειναι φτηνα.


Η κοπέλα που ειναι συμμαθήτρια σου στην σχολή ξένων γλωσσών;

Μπράβο Ορέστη!

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Κι άλλος μεγάλος του φαν του καφέ εδώ.Γουστάρω.
> Του σκέτου έτσι?Δεν είμαι φαν της ζάχαρης.


 Και σκετο και δυο καπακι ο ενας μετα τον αλλον το πρωι αλλιως το ματι δεν ανοιγει.Φαν της ζαχαρης ημουν κ μεγαλη μαλιστα αλλα εχει τουλαχιστον 8 χρονια που την εκοψα.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Φαν της ζαχαρης ημουν κ μεγαλη μαλιστα αλλα εχει τουλαχιστον 8 χρονια που την εκοψα.


Eτσι μπραβο!

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Ήπια γύρω στο 1,5 κιλό ούζο.. Σκέτο.. Και ήταν η πρώτη φορά που πίνω.. Λογικά γι αυτό με πείραξε.. Ξύπνησα πολύ άσχημα..


Δεν μπορω ουτε να το μυρισωωω...οχι εναμισι κιλο...μεινε κρεββατι,ξεκουρασου,πολυ ενυδατωση,μπανανιτσες,φρυγ ανιτσα,τροφιμα που περιεχουν b6 καμμια ασπιρινη και θα συνελθεις.

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Eτσι μπραβο!


Εε κοιτα... εβαζα τρεις με πεντε κουταλιες που ειναι απιστευτη υπερβολη.Ειτε θα εκοβα ζαχαρη ειτε σοκολατα.Διαλεξα ζαχαρη και πλεον σκετος ουτε γαλα.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Εε κοιτα... εβαζα τρεις με πεντε κουταλιες που ειναι απιστευτη υπερβολη.Ειτε θα εκοβα ζαχαρη ειτε σοκολατα.Διαλεξα ζαχαρη και πλεον σκετος ουτε γαλα.


Και πάλι τα συγχαρητήρια μου!

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Δεν μπορω ουτε να το μυρισωωω...οχι εναμισι κιλο...μεινε κρεββατι,ξεκουρασου,πολυ ενυδατωση,μπανανιτσες,φρυγ ανιτσα,τροφιμα που περιεχουν b6 καμμια ασπιρινη και θα συνελθεις.


Το πρωί ευχόμουν να πεθάνω πραγματικά.. Δεν φαντάζεσαι.. Τώρα σαν να έφυγε ο πόνος. Απλά νιώθω το κεφάλι μου πολύ βαρύ..

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Το πρωί ευχόμουν να πεθάνω πραγματικά.. Δεν φαντάζεσαι.. Τώρα σαν να έφυγε ο πόνος. Απλά νιώθω το κεφάλι μου πολύ βαρύ..


Οο μην ανησυχεις...φανταζομαι,φαντ αζομαι...τις εχω κανει κι εγω τις μαλακιες μου...προσπαθησε να κοιμηθεις...

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Οο μην ανησυχεις...φανταζομαι,φαντ αζομαι...τις εχω κανει κι εγω τις μαλακιες μου...προσπαθησε να κοιμηθεις...


Εγώ δεν είχα δοκιμάσει ποτέ αλκοόλ.. Αλλά υπάρχει για όλα μια πρώτη φορά  :Smile: 
Κοιμήθηκα και το μεσημέρι.. Γενικά αυτό κάνω σήμερα.. Κοιμάμαι και ξυπνάω κάθε 20 λεπτά.. Σήμερα είναι να πω ότι είμαι θεα  :Smile:

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Και πάλι τα συγχαρητήρια μου!


Χαχαχα...ευχαριστω κι ανταποδιδωωω

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Εγώ σκέφτομαι ότι Δευτέρα ξανα ανοιγει το Mega να δούμε καμιά σειρά.

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Εγώ δεν είχα δοκιμάσει ποτέ αλκοόλ.. Αλλά υπάρχει για όλα μια πρώτη φορά 
> Κοιμήθηκα και το μεσημέρι.. Γενικά αυτό κάνω σήμερα.. Κοιμάμαι και ξυπνάω κάθε 20 λεπτά.. Σήμερα είναι να πω ότι είμαι θεα


Εε ναι εισαι πολυ Θεα...απο το μηδεν αλκοολ στο ουζο...το πηγες στο αλλο ακρο...ας επινες κατι πιο ελαφρυ κι εσυ. παιδακι μου...γιατι δεν επινες κ κανα ουισκυ σκετο on the rocks...???λοιπον αμα ξαναπιεις ρωτα μας πρωτα να σου πουμε...

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Εε ναι εισαι πολυ Θεα...απο το μηδεν αλκοολ στο ουζο...το πηγες στο αλλο ακρο...ας επινες κατι πιο ελαφρυ κι εσυ. παιδακι μου...γιατι δεν επινες κ κανα ουισκυ σκετο on the rocks...???λοιπον αμα ξαναπιεις ρωτα μας πρωτα να σου πουμε...


Δεν θα ξανά πιω.. Απλά έτυχε.. Και σαν πως κατάλαβα; Μετά το δεύτερο ποτήρι με πήρε η κατηφόρα.. Το πρωί είδα πόσο είχα πιει  :Big Grin:

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Δεν θα ξανά πιω.. Απλά έτυχε.. Και σαν πως κατάλαβα; Μετά το δεύτερο ποτήρι με πήρε η κατηφόρα.. Το πρωί είδα πόσο είχα πιει


Δεν θα ξαναπιω...ειπαν πολλοι...καπου,καποτε...χαχα

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Δεν θα ξαναπιω...ειπαν πολλοι...καπου,καποτε...χαχα


Χαχα και μια μέρα είπαν... Τι ήπια πάλι; 
 :Big Grin:

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Χαχα και μια μέρα είπαν... Τι ήπια πάλι;


Ακριβως...και μετα ξαναειπαν...εγω δεν θα ξαναπιω...και παει λεγοντας...

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Ακριβως...και μετα ξαναειπαν...εγω δεν θα ξαναπιω...και παει λεγοντας...


Ακριβώς.. Είμαστε αυτοκαταστροφικοι  :Smile:

----------


## Macgyver

> Δεν θα ξανά πιω.. Απλά έτυχε.. Και σαν πως κατάλαβα; Μετά το δεύτερο ποτήρι με πήρε η κατηφόρα.. Το πρωί είδα πόσο είχα πιει


Ατυχως Αλεξια , αυτη ειναι η παγιδα του αλκοολ, κι εγω ετσι αρχισα , αθωα με 1-2 μπυρες , και κατεληξα σε μεγαλες ποσοτητες , ενω παντα το μισουσα το αλκοολ, μην τυχον πεσεις κι εσυ στην ιδια παγιδα ..........
οπως εχω διαβασει,και συμφωνω αν το αλκοολ, εφευρισκετο σημερα , θαπαγορευταν λογω υπαγωγης σε ναρκωτικες ουσιες ....... εγω ειδα κι επαθα για να το διακοψω ......ειναι ευκολη και βολικη λυση, αλλα βλαπτει τον οργανισμο σε παρα πολλα σημεια , 60 εχω διαβασει ......ας οψονται τα μεγαλα συμφεροντα .........

----------


## Macgyver

> Ακριβώς.. Είμαστε αυτοκαταστροφικοι



Πολυ χαιρομαι για την απαντηση σου, τωρα που ειναι νωρις .......

----------


## ntinti

Καλημέρα!!!!!

Δεν είναι τυχαίο που οι άνθρωποι που αντιμετωπίζουν θέματα με την ψυχολογία τους και κυρίως οι καταθλιπτικοί βρίσκουν παρηγοριά στο αλκοόλ δυστηχως, οπότε τον νου σας !

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Ατυχως Αλεξια , αυτη ειναι η παγιδα του αλκοολ, κι εγω ετσι αρχισα , αθωα με 1-2 μπυρες , και κατεληξα σε μεγαλες ποσοτητες , ενω παντα το μισουσα το αλκοολ, μην τυχον πεσεις κι εσυ στην ιδια παγιδα ..........
> οπως εχω διαβασει,και συμφωνω αν το αλκοολ, εφευρισκετο σημερα , θαπαγορευταν λογω υπαγωγης σε ναρκωτικες ουσιες ....... εγω ειδα κι επαθα για να το διακοψω ......ειναι ευκολη και βολικη λυση, αλλα βλαπτει τον οργανισμο σε παρα πολλα σημεια , 60 εχω διαβασει ......ας οψονται τα μεγαλα συμφεροντα .........


Καλημέρα.. 
Μπα δεν πρόκειται να το παρακάνω.. Ούτε καν είχα δοκιμάσει ποτέ.. Και ειδικά το χθεσινό πονοκέφαλο θα κάνω πολύ καιρό να το ξεχάσω..

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Καλημέρα!!!!!
> 
> Δεν είναι τυχαίο που οι άνθρωποι που αντιμετωπίζουν θέματα με την ψυχολογία τους και κυρίως οι καταθλιπτικοί βρίσκουν παρηγοριά στο αλκοόλ δυστηχως, οπότε τον νου σας !


Καλημέρα ntinti μου.. Παρηγοριά νομίζεις όντως ότι βρίσκεις.. Αλλά την επόμενη μέρα σερνεσαι κανονικά!

----------


## ntinti

> Καλημέρα ntinti μου.. Παρηγοριά νομίζεις όντως ότι βρίσκεις.. Αλλά την επόμενη μέρα σερνεσαι κανονικά!


Γι αυτό και την επόμενη λες ποτέ θα έρθει η ώρα να ξαναπιω και μετά η επόμενη και η μεθεπόμενη και στο τέλος χάνεις την μπάλα χωρίς να το καταλάβεις...

Εσύ όμως εχε τον νου σου κοριτσάκι μου .
Μην πέσεις σε αυτή την παγιδα .

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Γι αυτό και την επόμενη λες ποτέ θα έρθει η ώρα να ξαναπιω και μετά η επόμενη και η μεθεπόμενη και στο τέλος χάνεις την μπάλα χωρίς να το καταλάβεις...
> 
> Εσύ όμως εχε τον νου σου κοριτσάκι μου .
> Μην πέσεις σε αυτή την παγιδα .


Εγώ έφτασα σε αυτή την ηλικία και δεν ήξερα τι ήταν αλκοόλ.. Και που το δοκίμασα πολύ μου είναι..

----------


## blackbird

> Ειναι πολυ γλυκια κοπελα! Πηγανε με τη σχολη της να δουνε τα μουσεια. Της αρεσουν πολυ μαλλον, θελει να παει και σε ενα που της προτεινε η δασκαλα (δε μου αρεσε που μας διεκοψε, μου φανηκε σκοπιμο, αλλα επεμεινα) . Μου εδειξε και φωτογραφιες στο κινητο της, της αρεσαν τα χρυσα στεφανα. Μετα της ειπα να παει στην Πατρα στο καρναβαλι. Τα αλλα παιδια ομως ειπαν οτι δεν ειναι ωραια γιατι εχει υπερβολικο κοσμο. Της ειπα και για το εθιμο της Καθαρας Δευτερας και για τους χαρταετους. Στην Κινα τους αρεσει να πετανε χαρταετους στην παραλια και με ρωτησε αν μπορει να αγορασει και να πεταξει χαρταετο εδω. 
> Με ρωτησε και για τα εθιμα του Πασχα. Της ειπα οτι δεν κανουμε κατι ιδιαιτερο, μονο βαφουμε αυγα και σουβλιζουμε αρνια - ξεχασα την ανασταση τελειως. 
> Ειχα αγχος και επαναλαμβανα πραγματα που ειπα ξανα. Αλλα σημασια εχει οτι τολμησα να μιλησω. 
> Στο τελος της ειπα οτι την ζηλευω που πηγαινει ταξιδια. Εκεινη με ρωτησε γιατι; Απλα εχω ελευθερο χρονο και παω. Της απαντησα κι εγω εχω ελευθερο χρονο αλλα δεν εχω λεφτα... Μου βγηκε το κακομοιρικο υφος (βεβαια λεφτα ειχα, για αλλους λογους κυριως δεν ταξιδευα). Μου λεει στην Κινα για να πας απο τη μια πολη στην αλλη θες 300 ευρω, ενω στην Ευρωπη τα αεροπορικα ειναι φτηνα.


Κινεζούλα είναι; cuuute  :Embarrassment: 

Μπράβο βρε Ορέστηηη! Πολύ χαίρομαι για σένα!
Είδες; Δεν ήταν τόσο δύσκολο τελικά.

----------


## Ορέστης

> Κινεζούλα είναι; cuuute 
> 
> Μπράβο βρε Ορέστηηη! Πολύ χαίρομαι για σένα!
> Είδες; Δεν ήταν τόσο δύσκολο τελικά.


Επρεπε εκεινη τη μερα να της πω να βγουμε καμια μερα. Στη βραση κολλαει το σιδερο. Ας μην ειμαι αχαριστος ομως.

----------


## ioannis2

> Εγώ δεν είχα δοκιμάσει ποτέ αλκοόλ.. Αλλά υπάρχει για όλα μια πρώτη φορά 
> Κοιμήθηκα και το μεσημέρι.. Γενικά αυτό κάνω σήμερα.. Κοιμάμαι και ξυπνάω κάθε 20 λεπτά.. Σήμερα είναι να πω ότι είμαι θεα


Τα ψυχολογικά προβλήματα, ιδίως η κατάθλιψη και η ΙΨΔ, ωθούν στο αλκοολ, ακόμα κι αν δεν είσαι αλκοολικός. Δεν πίνεις για να κάνεις κέφι αλλά για να ξεχαστείς. Πολλοί απ αυτούς όμως καταλήγουν στον εθισμό.

----------


## ioannis2

> Ειναι πολυ γλυκια κοπελα! Πηγανε με τη σχολη της να δουνε τα μουσεια. Της αρεσουν πολυ μαλλον, θελει να παει και σε ενα που της προτεινε η δασκαλα (δε μου αρεσε που μας διεκοψε, μου φανηκε σκοπιμο, αλλα επεμεινα) . Μου εδειξε και φωτογραφιες στο κινητο της, της αρεσαν τα χρυσα στεφανα. Μετα της ειπα να παει στην Πατρα στο καρναβαλι. Τα αλλα παιδια ομως ειπαν οτι δεν ειναι ωραια γιατι εχει υπερβολικο κοσμο. Της ειπα και για το εθιμο της Καθαρας Δευτερας και για τους χαρταετους. Στην Κινα τους αρεσει να πετανε χαρταετους στην παραλια και με ρωτησε αν μπορει να αγορασει και να πεταξει χαρταετο εδω. 
> Με ρωτησε και για τα εθιμα του Πασχα. Της ειπα οτι δεν κανουμε κατι ιδιαιτερο, μονο βαφουμε αυγα και σουβλιζουμε αρνια - ξεχασα την ανασταση τελειως. 
> Ειχα αγχος και επαναλαμβανα πραγματα που ειπα ξανα. Αλλα σημασια εχει οτι τολμησα να μιλησω. 
> Στο τελος της ειπα οτι την ζηλευω που πηγαινει ταξιδια. Εκεινη με ρωτησε γιατι; Απλα εχω ελευθερο χρονο και παω. Της απαντησα κι εγω εχω ελευθερο χρονο αλλα δεν εχω λεφτα... Μου βγηκε το κακομοιρικο υφος (βεβαια λεφτα ειχα, για αλλους λογους κυριως δεν ταξιδευα). Μου λεει στην Κινα για να πας απο τη μια πολη στην αλλη θες 300 ευρω, ενω στην Ευρωπη τα αεροπορικα ειναι φτηνα.


Όμως Ορέστη πρέπει να υπάρξει συνέχεια! Καλή η υπέρβαση, αλλά θα πρέπει να δώσεις συνέχεια και μάλιστα σύντομα, για να υπάρξει συνέχεια! Άμα είσαι ο εαυτός και δείξεις καλά στοιχεία για σένα τότε της κινείς το ενδιαφερον!

----------


## Macgyver

> Τα ψυχολογικά προβλήματα, ιδίως η κατάθλιψη και η ΙΨΔ, ωθούν στο αλκοολ, ακόμα κι αν δεν είσαι αλκοολικός. Δεν πίνεις για να κάνεις κέφι αλλά για να ξεχαστείς. Πολλοί απ αυτούς όμως καταλήγουν στον εθισμό.



Οχι απαραιτητως , ναι ειναι μια λυση , αν εισαι αυτοκαταστροφικος , δεν την δεχομαι σαν λυση , χειροτερα γινεσαι μεσομακροπροθεσμα .........στην αρχη μπορει να υποκυψεις , αλλα για τι να μην υποκυχεις σε κοκκαινη , ιοπως καποιοι συμφορουτες μας ......

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Τα ψυχολογικά προβλήματα, ιδίως η κατάθλιψη και η ΙΨΔ, ωθούν στο αλκοολ, ακόμα κι αν δεν είσαι αλκοολικός. Δεν πίνεις για να κάνεις κέφι αλλά για να ξεχαστείς. Πολλοί απ αυτούς όμως καταλήγουν στον εθισμό.


Όλοι λέτε το ίδιο και αρχίζω και φοβάμαι.. Πάντως δεν το ξαναζω αυτό με το hangover.. Είναι ότι χειρότερο..

----------


## Macgyver

> Καλημέρα!!!!!
> 
> Δεν είναι τυχαίο που οι άνθρωποι που αντιμετωπίζουν θέματα με την ψυχολογία τους και κυρίως οι καταθλιπτικοί βρίσκουν παρηγοριά στο αλκοόλ δυστηχως, οπότε τον νου σας !


Οντως , το 30% , συμφωνα με προσφατες μελετες ......και αυτοι εχουν μια δοση αυτοκαταστροφικοτητας .......οποτε δεν ειναι ολοι ........

συναντησα εναν ταξιτζη σμρ , που το 97 ειχε χασει 180.000 ευρω ( σε δραχμες ) , αστρονομικο ποσον, κι ομως το αντιμετωπιζε με μια στωικοτητα , οχι με φρικη ........σου λεει εγινε , μπορω να το ξεκανω ? μπραβο του .....την υγεια μου ναχω , και την διαφυλαξε , πολλες αναποδιες , μας στοιχιζουν ακριβα , αλλα να καθομαστε να κλαιμε την μοιρα μας ? οχι βεβαια , ο γεγονεν , γεγονεν, παμε παρακατω ......

ο πραματικος κτθλπτικος , ειναι αδυνατον να εντοπισει την πηγη της ασθενειας του , ειναι σαν τον καρκινο της ψυχης ......

----------


## blackbird

> Επρεπε εκεινη τη μερα να της πω να βγουμε καμια μερα. Στη βραση κολλαει το σιδερο. Ας μην ειμαι αχαριστος ομως.


Εντάξει έπρεπε όντως αλλά κάνεις ήδη βήματα και σε χαίρομαι! Την επόμενη φορά. Δεν χάθηκε ο κόσμος. Να έχεις πάντα κάτι να περιμένεις!  :Smile:  Και εμείς δώ θα περιμένουμε εξελίξεις! Και αν την δεις να είναι κακόκεφη ή αν νομίζεις πως δεν συμπαθεί κτλ κτλ, σκέψου πως έτσι νόμιζες και την προηγούμενη φορά και μια χαρά τα λέτε μεταξύ σας. Να μην κωλώνεις. Δες το σαν μια εμπειρία, και σίγουρα οι εξελίξεις βλέπουμε πως είναι ευχάριστες!

----------


## Ορέστης

Να στε καλα παιδια, χαλασε πολυ η διαθεση μου σημερα που πηγα στο γιατρο.  :Frown:  

Δε μπορω να σκεφτω τα αισθηματικα προς το παρον.

----------


## blackbird

> Να στε καλα παιδια, χαλασε πολυ η διαθεση μου σημερα που πηγα στο γιατρο.  
> 
> Δε μπορω να σκεφτω τα αισθηματικα προς το παρον.


Γιατί; Τι έχεις;

Edit: τώρα είδα το θέμα που έφτιαξες.
Δεν κατάλαβα γιατί αρνιούνται. Δεν μπορείς να το απαιτήσεις; Δεν πληρώνεις; Δεν τους εξήγησες ΟΛΑ τα συμπτώματα; Αφού ταλαιπωρείσαι και δεν βγαίνει η φωνή, δεν γίνεται να είναι στο μυαλό σου. Αυτό πώς το εξηγούν;

----------


## Ορέστης

> Γιατί; Τι έχεις;
> 
> Edit: τώρα είδα το θέμα που έφτιαξες.
> Δεν κατάλαβα γιατί αρνιούνται. Δεν μπορείς να το απαιτήσεις; Δεν πληρώνεις; Δεν τους εξήγησες ΟΛΑ τα συμπτώματα; Αφού ταλαιπωρείσαι και δεν βγαίνει η φωνή, δεν γίνεται να είναι στο μυαλό σου. Αυτό πώς το εξηγούν;


Μου ειπε να παω σε λογοθεραπευτη να με μαθει να χειριζομαι καλυτερα τη φωνη μου. Με ειρωνικο χαμογελακι. Εχω κατι νευρα που δε μπορεις να φανταστεις.

----------


## Ορέστης

Διαγραφτηκα και απο τους αλλους. Εχει αφησει ο αντμιν εκει δεκα μαλακες να κανουν ο, τι γουσταρουν. Ουτε κανονισμοι ουτε τιποτα. Μαγαζακια.

----------


## blackbird

> Μου ειπε να παω σε λογοθεραπευτη να με μαθει να χειριζομαι καλυτερα τη φωνη μου. Με ειρωνικο χαμογελακι. Εχω κατι νευρα που δε μπορεις να φανταστεις.


What?! Σοβαρά τώρα; Καλά κι' εγώ στη θέση σου εκνευρισμένη θα ήμουν. Αλλά θα του απαντούσα πίσω. "Οκ γιατρέ, έστω ότι είναι στο μυαλό μου ή ότι δεν χειρίζομαι καλά την φωνή μου. Εκτός από τον λογοθεραπευτή, που αλλού να πάω για εξετάσεις; Θέλω να κάνω τις εξετάσεις για να ηρεμήσω.". Δεν επέμεινες;




> Διαγραφτηκα και απο τους αλλους. Εχει αφησει ο αντμιν εκει δεκα μαλακες να κανουν ο, τι γουσταρουν. Ουτε κανονισμοι ουτε τιποτα. Μαγαζακια.


Καλά έκανες. Λίγα άτομα από εκεί αξίζουν. Γι' αυτό έφυγα κι' εγώ, δεν άντεχα τις καφρίλες και κάποια (αρκετά) μαλακισμένα.

----------


## Κύκνος

> Καλά έκανες. Λίγα άτομα από εκεί αξίζουν. Γι' αυτό έφυγα κι' εγώ, δεν άντεχα τις καφρίλες και κάποια (αρκετά) μαλακισμένα.


Για που λέτε;

----------


## blackbird

> Για που λέτε;


Δεν θέλω να πω και ειδικά επειδή μιλάμε αρνητικά γι' αυτό. Δεν είναι σωστό. Βέβαια αν μιλούσαμε θετικά θα ήταν διαφήμιση.

----------


## Ορέστης

> What?! Σοβαρά τώρα; Καλά κι' εγώ στη θέση σου εκνευρισμένη θα ήμουν. Αλλά θα του απαντούσα πίσω. "Οκ γιατρέ, έστω ότι είναι στο μυαλό μου ή ότι δεν χειρίζομαι καλά την φωνή μου. Εκτός από τον λογοθεραπευτή, που αλλού να πάω για εξετάσεις; Θέλω να κάνω τις εξετάσεις για να ηρεμήσω.". Δεν επέμεινες;
> 
> 
> .


Της ειπα οτι παλια ειχα κανει μια καλλιεργεια για στρεπτοκοκο που βγηκε καθαρη και αν θα μπορουσα να κανω παλι καποια καλλιεργεια. Και αυτη μου απαντησε οτι δε θα δειξει τιποτα. Και εχασκε ειρωνικα. Δεν ειχε νοημα να επιμεινω, πραγματικα. Ισως επρεπε να ζητησω τη γνωματευση γραπτως. Αγανακτησα τοσο που πεταξα και την καρτελα που μου εδωσαν στα σκουπιδια. Νιωθω εντελως αδυναμος οταν γινονται αυτα, σα να μην εχω κανενα ελεγχο πανω στη ζωη μου. Σα να ειμαι παγιδευμενος σε ενα θεατρο του παραλογου μακρια απ τον αληθινο κοσμο.

----------


## Macgyver

Σκεφτομαιοτι τα παλια μελη εξηφανισθησαν , ολο βλεπω μελη με 10-300 ποστ , η αλλαζουν nicknames ......τι συμβαινει? εγω λεω να την κανω ....δεν ειναι υγιες αυτο ......

----------


## Sonia

> Σκεφτομαιοτι τα παλια μελη εξηφανισθησαν , ολο βλεπω μελη με 10-300 ποστ , η αλλαζουν nicknames ......τι συμβαινει? εγω λεω να την κανω ....δεν ειναι υγιες αυτο ......


Εγώ δεν είμαι παλιό μέλος. 
Αλλά σε ένα φόρουμ υποστήριξης μπορεί να γράψει κάποιος που έχει πρόβλημα κι αν λυθεί το θέμα του να θέλει να προχωρήσει σε άλλα πράγματα και να μην ασχολείται πια. Αν δεν λυθεί, μπορεί στην αρχή να είναι ενεργός, αλλά μετά να θεωρεί πως ότι είχε να του δώσει το φόρουμ του το έδωσε και να μην πολυμπαίνει. Κάποιοι μπορεί να παραμένουν διότι θεωρούν ότι μπορούν να βοηθήσουν με κάποιο τρόπο ή τους αρέσουν οι συζητήσεις που γίνονται. Επίσης κάποιοι μπορεί να έχουν την δική τους ατζέντα στο μυαλό τους, να πείσουν τους υπόλοιπους για ένα συγκεκριμένο θέμα ή να βγάζουν τα απωθημένα τους μονίμως, ή το ότιδήποτε. Όσο έχει ένα φόρουμ μεγάλη ποικιλομορφία, με πολλά και διαφορετικά θέματα και όσο είναι κόσμιες οι συζητήσεις, τόσο πιο πολλά και ενεργά είναι τα μέλη. Όσο αλωνίζουν αυτοί οι τελευταίοι που είπα, τόσο οι υπόλοιποι απομακρύνονται ή γράφουν πιο σπάνια. 

Προσωπικά κάποιες φορές συμμετέχω πιο ενεργά, άλλες λιγότερο, ανάλογα με τον χρόνο που έχω ή τις συζητήσεις που τυχαίνει να γίνονται. Δεν μου αρέσουν ούτε κάποια θέματα που γίνονται εντελώς τσατ, ούτε κάποια που πρέπει να αναλύουμε αυτά που για τον περισσότερο κόσμο το 2020 είναι αυτονόητα. Ούτε που δεν υπάρχει επαρκής επιτήρηση από τη διαχείρηση και μένουν κάποια ακραία και απαράδεκτα σχόλια και κάργα παραπληροφόρηση. Αλλά αυτή είναι απλά η προσωπική μου θεώρηση.

----------


## Macgyver

> και μένουν κάποια ακραία και απαράδεκτα σχόλια και κάργα παραπληροφόρηση. Αλλά αυτή είναι απλά η προσωπική μου θεώρηση.


Σαυτο εχεις δικιο .......η ημιμαθεια ειναι χειροτερη της αμαθειας ........πολλα θεματα δεν σηκωνουν απαντηση, οπως της ασθενοφοβιας και αλλα τινά .......τι να πεις σεναν ασθενοφοβικο ? ηρεμησε ?

----------


## ioannis2

> Επρεπε εκεινη τη μερα να της πω να βγουμε καμια μερα. Στη βραση κολλαει το σιδερο. Ας μην ειμαι αχαριστος ομως.


Έπρεπε! Διότι εκείνη τη στιγμή έβραζε το σίδερο!

Σου το λέω από τη δική μου πείρα! Έχασα ευκαιρίες ζωής επειδή εκεινη την στιγμή δεν πρότεινα να βγούμε καμιά μέρα! Κι άμα ως τέτοιος χαρακτηρας δεν το κάνεις εκεινη τη στιγμή μετά άντε να ξαναζωντανέψεις - να ξαναπροκαλέσεις εκείνη τη στιγμή για να προτείνεις, δλδ για τέτοιους χαρακτήρες μετά το τοπιο είναι ζοφερό, δλδ σχεδόν χαθηκε η ευκαιρία.

----------


## ioannis2

> Διαγραφτηκα και απο τους αλλους. Εχει αφησει ο αντμιν εκει δεκα μαλακες να κανουν ο, τι γουσταρουν. Ουτε κανονισμοι ουτε τιποτα. Μαγαζακια.


Αν σε διέγραψαν από κανα σάιτ/φόρουμ μικρό το κακό. Εμένα το τηλέφωνο μου δεν χτυπάει σχεδόν καθόλου από άτομα που θα μου πουν να βρεθούμε ή θέλουν να να δουν πως πάω. Έχω το πολύ 4-5 τετοια τηλεφωνήματα το μήνα. Κάποιους έπαψα να τους παίρνω τηλ διότι κατάλαβα πως τους είμαι βαρετός ή ανιαρός κι άλλους τους παράτησα επειδή ήταν προβληματικά άτομα, κι άλλοι σε καθημερινούς μου χώρους με παραγνωρίζουν επειδή δεν με υπολογίζουν ή χαίρονται με την ιδέα να τους αδειάσω τη γωνιά απ αυτους τους χώρους.

----------


## Ορέστης

> Αν σε διέγραψαν από κανα σάιτ/φόρουμ μικρό το κακό. Εμένα το τηλέφωνο μου δεν χτυπάει σχεδόν καθόλου από άτομα που θα μου πουν να βρεθούμε ή θέλουν να να δουν πως πάω. Έχω το πολύ 4-5 τετοια τηλεφωνήματα το μήνα. Κάποιους έπαψα να τους παίρνω τηλ διότι κατάλαβα πως τους είμαι βαρετός ή ανιαρός κι άλλους τους παράτησα επειδή ήταν προβληματικά άτομα, κι άλλοι σε καθημερινούς μου χώρους με παραγνωρίζουν επειδή δεν με υπολογίζουν ή χαίρονται με την ιδέα να τους αδειάσω τη γωνιά απ αυτους τους χώρους.


Ουτε εγω εχω φιλους. 

Οσο για την ευκαιρια που λες, κι εγω πιστευω οτι χαθηκε. Ασε που μπορει να χωθει κανας αλλος, δεν ειμαι ο τελευταιος αντρας στον κοσμο. Δεν πειραζει, ας ειναι για το καλο της.

----------


## blackbird

> Της ειπα οτι παλια ειχα κανει μια καλλιεργεια για στρεπτοκοκο που βγηκε καθαρη και αν θα μπορουσα να κανω παλι καποια καλλιεργεια. Και αυτη μου απαντησε οτι δε θα δειξει τιποτα. Και εχασκε ειρωνικα. Δεν ειχε νοημα να επιμεινω, πραγματικα. Ισως επρεπε να ζητησω τη γνωματευση γραπτως. Αγανακτησα τοσο που πεταξα και την καρτελα που μου εδωσαν στα σκουπιδια. Νιωθω εντελως αδυναμος οταν γινονται αυτα, σα να μην εχω κανενα ελεγχο πανω στη ζωη μου. Σα να ειμαι παγιδευμενος σε ενα θεατρο του παραλογου μακρια απ τον αληθινο κοσμο.


Ορέστη δεν ξέρω αν πρόκειται περί νοσοφοβίας (κάτι είχες αναφέρει για αρρώστιες και ότι τρέχεις σε γιατρούς), πάντως η παραίτηση φέρνει τα αντίθετα αποτελέσματα. Καταλαβαίνω βέβαια την αγανάκτηση, αλλά το χειρίζεσαι λάθος. 

Μια φορά είχα πάει σε έναν απαράδεκτο ψυχίατρο. Μου έβγαλε λάθος διάγνωση (στην 1η συνεδρία για διάγνωση που οι περισσότεροι δεν είναι σίγουροι ούτε στην 10η), μου έγραψε και κάτι αντιψυχωσικά βαριά μαζί με ζάναξ (μεγάλης δόσης ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΜΙΑ) και εγώ στην 2η συνεδρία (πλήρωσε η μάνα μου και ΕΠΕΜΕΝΕ να πάω ενώ της είπα τι έγινε) με το που μου είπε κάτι απαράδεκτα σκέφτηκα αμέσως "ή τον βρίζω (γενικά ΠΟΤΕ δεν βρίζω αλλά σκέψου πόσο νευρίασα), ή τον τρολλάρω μες τα μούτρα του". Τον τρόλλαρα κανονικότατα σε σημείο που συγκρατούσα σε μια φάση το γέλιο μου.

Που θέλω να καταλήξω; Εσύ είσαι ο κύριος υπεύθυνος για την υγεία σου και αν αφήνεις τον εαυτό σου να παρασύρεται και να νιώθει εντελώς αδύναμος τότε θα επηρεάζεται αρνητικά και η σωματική σου υγεία. Δεν ξέρω αν κάθε τρεις και λίγο τρέχεις σε γιατρούς ή βγάζεις διαγνώσεις μόνος σου ή ανησυχείς υπερβολικά πολύ για όλα. Πρέπει να μάθεις να παρατηρείς για να αναγνωρίζεις τί είναι πραγματικό και τι αξίζει να δώσεις περισσότερη σημασία. Αν τα τηρείς όλα αυτά και τα συμπτώματα για κάτι δεν υποχωρούν, τότε δεν πρέπει να υποχωρήσεις ούτε εσύ επειδή έτυχε να σε ειρωνευτούν 2 ηλίθιοι. 

Επίσης δεν ξέρω τι βιώματα έχουν οι άλλοι (λόγω χαρακτήρα όπως αναφέρουν κυρίως), αλλά αν δεν θες ούτε εσύ να παραδώσεις τα όπλα πρέπει να αρχίσεις να τολμάς. Κάτι που ΗΔΗ έκανες. Μην αφήνεις να σε ακυρώνουν και να σε απογοητεύουν. Ποτέ δεν είναι αργά για τίποτα. Ο επιμένων νικά. Εμείς αλλάζουμε σταδιακά την προσωπικότητά μας με την θέλησή μας και πόσο τολμάμε. Και ας κάνουμε αργά τα βήματα.

----------


## Ορέστης

> Ορέστη δεν ξέρω αν πρόκειται περί νοσοφοβίας (κάτι είχες αναφέρει για αρρώστιες και ότι τρέχεις σε γιατρούς), πάντως η παραίτηση φέρνει τα αντίθετα αποτελέσματα. Καταλαβαίνω βέβαια την αγανάκτηση, αλλά το χειρίζεσαι λάθος. 
> 
> Μια φορά είχα πάει σε έναν απαράδεκτο ψυχίατρο. Μου έβγαλε λάθος διάγνωση (στην 1η συνεδρία για διάγνωση που οι περισσότεροι δεν είναι σίγουροι ούτε στην 10η), μου έγραψε και κάτι αντιψυχωσικά βαριά μαζί με ζάναξ (μεγάλης δόσης ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΜΙΑ) και εγώ στην 2η συνεδρία (πλήρωσε η μάνα μου και ΕΠΕΜΕΝΕ να πάω ενώ της είπα τι έγινε) με το που μου είπε κάτι απαράδεκτα σκέφτηκα αμέσως "ή τον βρίζω (γενικά ΠΟΤΕ δεν βρίζω αλλά σκέψου πόσο νευρίασα), ή τον τρολλάρω μες τα μούτρα του". Τον τρόλλαρα κανονικότατα σε σημείο που συγκρατούσα σε μια φάση το γέλιο μου.
> 
> Που θέλω να καταλήξω; Εσύ είσαι ο κύριος υπεύθυνος για την υγεία σου και αν αφήνεις τον εαυτό σου να παρασύρεται και να νιώθει εντελώς αδύναμος τότε θα επηρεάζεται αρνητικά και η σωματική σου υγεία. Δεν ξέρω αν κάθε τρεις και λίγο τρέχεις σε γιατρούς ή βγάζεις διαγνώσεις μόνος σου ή ανησυχείς υπερβολικά πολύ για όλα. Πρέπει να μάθεις να παρατηρείς για να αναγνωρίζεις τί είναι πραγματικό και τι αξίζει να δώσεις περισσότερη σημασία. Αν τα τηρείς όλα αυτά και τα συμπτώματα για κάτι δεν υποχωρούν, τότε δεν πρέπει να υποχωρήσεις ούτε εσύ επειδή έτυχε να σε ειρωνευτούν 2 ηλίθιοι. 
> 
> Επίσης δεν ξέρω τι βιώματα έχουν οι άλλοι (λόγω χαρακτήρα όπως αναφέρουν κυρίως), αλλά αν δεν θες ούτε εσύ να παραδώσεις τα όπλα πρέπει να αρχίσεις να τολμάς. Κάτι που ΗΔΗ έκανες. Μην αφήνεις να σε ακυρώνουν και να σε απογοητεύουν. Ποτέ δεν είναι αργά για τίποτα. Ο επιμένων νικά. Εμείς αλλάζουμε σταδιακά την προσωπικότητά μας με την θέλησή μας και πόσο τολμάμε. Και ας κάνουμε αργά τα βήματα.


Παντα μου λες σωστα πραγματα που δε μου αφηνουν περιθωρια για αντιρρησεις. Ειμαι δειλος, απλα. Ειμαι το παιδι που το κοιτουσαν στο σχολειο και εστρεφε το βλεμμα του. Ειμαι ο πιο ευκολος αντιπαλος για οποιον θελει μια σιγουρη νικη. Κλωτσαω την καθε ευκαιρια ακομα και οταν ερχεται μονη της στα ποδια μου. Τα ιδια γεγονοτα εχουν επαναληφθει ξανα και ξανα. Ετσι με διαμορφωσαν οι γονεις μου στο σπιτι και οι συμμαθητες μου στο σχολειο. Ο πατερας μου ελεγε οτι ειμαι ενας εγκληματιας και ετσι νιωθω οταν πλησιαζω κατι που αγαπαω. 

Οσο για τη νοσοφοβια δε νομιζω οτι ισχυει γιατι εχω να παω σε γιατρο απ το καλοκαιρι και το προβλημα στο λαιμο το εχω απ τον οκτωβρη αφηνοντας το αρχικα με την ελπιδα οτι θα περασει μονο του. Ενας νοσοφοβικος θα ειχε πανικοβληθει και θα εκανε σεναρια καταστροφης. Εχω ομως καποιο αγχος για την υγεια μου. Εχω τρια χρόν-ι-α νοσηματα που προκαλεσαν φαρμακα. Και γενικα ολο και κατι παθαινω. Οποτε εχω παει να σηκωσω κεφαλι, εφαγα μια δυνατη κατραπακια. Περσι το τετοια εποχη διαβαζα αλγεβρα και κατι αλλα με επαγγελματικο σκοπο και τοτε ηταν που ξεκινησε το πανηγυρι με τους γειτονες και μετα η επιδεινωση της υγειας μου απο τα ρεμαλια του εκαβ που ηθελαν εικοσαευρο... Ισως να τα θυμασαι. Συχνα η κατραπακια που τα ακυρωνει ολα ερχεται με τη μορφη προβληματος υγειας. Δεν ειναι παραλογο να ανησυχω λιγο παραπανω.

----------


## Macgyver

[QUOTE=Ορέστης;1093778. Ακυρον...................................... .............

----------


## ntinti

15 Φεβρουαρίου σήμερα .....
Παγκόσμια μέρα του παιδικού καρκίνου.....

Μπροστά σε αυτούς τους μικρους μαχητές τι είναι τα δικά μας ???

Καμία φορά είμαστε τόσο ευλογημένοι που το ξεχνάμε ......

----------


## george1520

> 15 Φεβρουαρίου σήμερα .....
> Παγκόσμια μέρα του παιδικού καρκίνου.....
> 
> Μπροστά σε αυτούς τους μικρους μαχητές τι είναι τα δικά μας ???
> 
> Καμία φορά είμαστε τόσο ευλογημένοι που το ξεχνάμε ......


Καλημέρα ντιτι.. Δυστυχώς όταν έχεις κατάθλιψη τα χειρότερα δεν σε παρηγορουν..

----------


## ntinti

> Καλημέρα ντιτι.. Δυστυχώς όταν έχεις κατάθλιψη τα χειρότερα δεν σε παρηγορουν..


Καλημερα Γιωργο μου !
Έχεις δίκιο το ξέρω ,το έζησα και ειπα από εδώ και πέρα όταν ακούω τέτοια γεγονότα είναι σαν να τρώω μια σφαλιάρα και να επανέρχομαι στην πραγματικότητα. ...

Πρέπει να μάθουμε να σκεφτόμαστε έτσι ,επιβάλλεται γιατί μόνο έτσι θα επανέλθουμε....

----------


## george1520

> Καλημερα Γιωργο μου !
> Έχεις δίκιο το ξέρω ,το έζησα και ειπα από εδώ και πέρα όταν ακούω τέτοια γεγονότα είναι σαν να τρώω μια σφαλιάρα και να επανέρχομαι στην πραγματικότητα. ...
> 
> Πρέπει να μάθουμε να σκεφτόμαστε έτσι ,επιβάλλεται γιατί μόνο έτσι θα επανέλθουμε....


Εγώ δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να ανακουφιστω στο άκουσμα ότι ο διπλανός μου είναι χειρότερα. Η δυστυχία του άλλου δεν με κάνει εμένα ευτυχισμένο.. Είναι δυστυχώς η ατάκα που χρησιμοποιούν οι γύρω μας για να μας κάνουν να νιώσουμε καλύτερα "ο τάδε δεν έχει πόδια και είναι καλά.. Εσύ γιατι παραπονιεσαι;" Εμένα πιο πολύ μου προκαλεί εκνευρισμό όλο αυτό. Λυπάμαι εννοείται.. Ξέρω πως υπάρχουν χειρότερα αλλά δεν με ηρεμεί αυτό.

----------


## ntinti

> Εγώ δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να ανακουφιστω στο άκουσμα ότι ο διπλανός μου είναι χειρότερα. Η δυστυχία του άλλου δεν με κάνει εμένα ευτυχισμένο.. Είναι δυστυχώς η ατάκα που χρησιμοποιούν οι γύρω μας για να μας κάνουν να νιώσουμε καλύτερα "ο τάδε δεν έχει πόδια και είναι καλά.. Εσύ γιατι παραπονιεσαι;" Εμένα πιο πολύ μου προκαλεί εκνευρισμό όλο αυτό. Λυπάμαι εννοείται.. Ξέρω πως υπάρχουν χειρότερα αλλά δεν με ηρεμεί αυτό.


Όχι δεν χαίρομαι με την δυστυχια του άλλου ....
Δεν το βλέπω έτσι....
Απλά λέω στο ευατο μου ένα ξύπνα ,δες οι άνθρωποι αντιμετωπίζουν χειρότερα από εσένα και ζουν την κάθε μέρα ,είναι λειτουργικοι, βγαίνουν και γενικά ζούνε ....
Εσύ γιατί να είσαι μίζερη ????
Όποτε ανασκουμπονομαι και αρχίζω και βλέπω αλλιώς κάποια πράγματα....
Μπορεί αυτό να διαρκέσει από λίγα λεπτά έως πολύ ,μετά μπορεί να ξαναπεσω μέχρι να έρθει η επόμενη σφαλιάρα να με επαναφέρει. ....
Κύκλος είναι ολά αύτα για όλους τους ανθρώπους ,είτε είναι καλά είτε όχι....

----------


## george1520

> Όχι δεν χαίρομαι με την δυστυχια του άλλου ....
> Δεν το βλέπω έτσι....
> Απλά λέω στο ευατο μου ένα ξύπνα ,δες οι άνθρωποι αντιμετωπίζουν χειρότερα από εσένα και ζουν την κάθε μέρα ,είναι λειτουργικοι, βγαίνουν και γενικά ζούνε ....
> Εσύ γιατί να είσαι μίζερη ????
> Όποτε ανασκουμπονομαι και αρχίζω και βλέπω αλλιώς κάποια πράγματα....
> Μπορεί αυτό να διαρκέσει από λίγα λεπτά έως πολύ ,μετά μπορεί να ξαναπεσω μέχρι να έρθει η επόμενη σφαλιάρα να με επαναφέρει. ....
> Κύκλος είναι ολά αύτα για όλους τους ανθρώπους ,είτε είναι καλά είτε όχι....


Δεν λέω ότι χαίρεσαι που άλλους είναι χάλια.. Λέω ότι δεν μπορώ να πω Α είμαι καλά.. Επειδή ο άλλος είναι χειρότερα. Αυτό μόνο.

----------


## Macgyver

> Εγώ δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να ανακουφιστω στο άκουσμα ότι ο διπλανός μου είναι χειρότερα. Η δυστυχία του άλλου δεν με κάνει εμένα ευτυχισμένο.. Είναι δυστυχώς η ατάκα που χρησιμοποιούν οι γύρω μας για να μας κάνουν να νιώσουμε καλύτερα "ο τάδε δεν έχει πόδια και είναι καλά.. Εσύ γιατι παραπονιεσαι;" Εμένα πιο πολύ μου προκαλεί εκνευρισμό όλο αυτό. Λυπάμαι εννοείται.. Ξέρω πως υπάρχουν χειρότερα αλλά δεν με ηρεμεί αυτό.


Πολυ λαθος σκεπτικο, Tzwrtrz ......

----------


## george1520

> Πολυ λαθος σκεπτικο, Tzwrtrz ......


Ίσως. Εγώ όταν δεν είμαι καλά κάνω ότι μπορώ για να γίνω.. Δεν θα πάρω ανάσα αν ο διπλανός μου είναι χειρότερα.. Αν είναι λάθος αυτό εντάξει. Αλλά εγώ έτσι σκέφτομαι.

Καλημέρα φίλε μου. Η απορία της ημέρας.. Γράφεις την γνώμη σου και μετά την σβήνεις σε πολλά θέματα.. Γιατί? Τι φοβάσαι? Η γνώμη σου είναι άλλωστε

----------


## ntinti

> Δεν λέω ότι χαίρεσαι που άλλους είναι χάλια.. Λέω ότι δεν μπορώ να πω Α είμαι καλά.. Επειδή ο άλλος είναι χειρότερα. Αυτό μόνο.


Κατάλαβα οπότε τα ίδια λέμε!!!!!!!

----------


## george1520

> Κατάλαβα οπότε τα ίδια λέμε!!!!!!!


Εγώ πάλι διάβασα τι έγραψα και δεν κατάλαβα.. Χαχα

----------


## ntinti

> Εγώ πάλι διάβασα τι έγραψα και δεν κατάλαβα.. Χαχα


Εγώ πάλι που σε κατάλαβα να ανυσηχω????
Χειροτερεύει η κατάσταση μου μάλλον χαχαχα!!!!

----------


## george1520

> Εγώ πάλι που σε κατάλαβα να ανυσηχω????
> Χειροτερεύει η κατάσταση μου μάλλον χαχαχα!!!!


Όχι όχι. Είσαι σε καλό δρόμο. Όταν μια γυναίκα μπορεί να καταλάβει τον Γιώργο ακόμη και αν αυτός δεν ξέρει τι λέει... Τότε είναι σε καλό δρόμο.

----------


## ntinti

> Όχι όχι. Είσαι σε καλό δρόμο. Όταν μια γυναίκα μπορεί να καταλάβει τον Γιώργο ακόμη και αν αυτός δεν ξέρει τι λέει... Τότε είναι σε καλό δρόμο.


Ωραία τότε ησύχασα χαχα!

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

Ποσο θελω να γυρισω Αθηνα,να φυγω απτο κωλονησο και να ριξω και μια μουντζα φευγοντας...

----------


## oboro

"Adoration is the state furthest from understanding."

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Ποσο θελω να γυρισω Αθηνα,να φυγω απτο κωλονησο και να ριξω και μια μουντζα φευγοντας...


Τι έγινε κόρη;

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Τι έγινε κόρη;


Ααα οχι κατι...αυτη ειναι η συνηθης φαση μου...το 
mood μου... δεν μ αρεσει εδω...

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

Θελω να μαζεψω 10χιλιαρικα να παρω την ανεργια μου και γεια σας,πολλα ζηταωωω;;

----------


## blackbird

> Παντα μου λες σωστα πραγματα που δε μου αφηνουν περιθωρια για αντιρρησεις. Ειμαι δειλος, απλα. Ειμαι το παιδι που το κοιτουσαν στο σχολειο και εστρεφε το βλεμμα του. Ειμαι ο πιο ευκολος αντιπαλος για οποιον θελει μια σιγουρη νικη. Κλωτσαω την καθε ευκαιρια ακομα και οταν ερχεται μονη της στα ποδια μου. Τα ιδια γεγονοτα εχουν επαναληφθει ξανα και ξανα. Ετσι με διαμορφωσαν οι γονεις μου στο σπιτι και οι συμμαθητες μου στο σχολειο. Ο πατερας μου ελεγε οτι ειμαι ενας εγκληματιας και ετσι νιωθω οταν πλησιαζω κατι που αγαπαω. 
> 
> Οσο για τη νοσοφοβια δε νομιζω οτι ισχυει γιατι εχω να παω σε γιατρο απ το καλοκαιρι και το προβλημα στο λαιμο το εχω απ τον οκτωβρη αφηνοντας το αρχικα με την ελπιδα οτι θα περασει μονο του. Ενας νοσοφοβικος θα ειχε πανικοβληθει και θα εκανε σεναρια καταστροφης. Εχω ομως καποιο αγχος για την υγεια μου. Εχω τρια χρόν-ι-α νοσηματα που προκαλεσαν φαρμακα. Και γενικα ολο και κατι παθαινω. Οποτε εχω παει να σηκωσω κεφαλι, εφαγα μια δυνατη κατραπακια. Περσι το τετοια εποχη διαβαζα αλγεβρα και κατι αλλα με επαγγελματικο σκοπο και τοτε ηταν που ξεκινησε το πανηγυρι με τους γειτονες και μετα η επιδεινωση της υγειας μου απο τα ρεμαλια του εκαβ που ηθελαν εικοσαευρο... Ισως να τα θυμασαι. Συχνα η κατραπακια που τα ακυρωνει ολα ερχεται με τη μορφη προβληματος υγειας. Δεν ειναι παραλογο να ανησυχω λιγο παραπανω.


Αυτό που λέω όμως πάντα (προσπαθώντας να σε ταρακουνήσω) είναι πως όταν μιλάς τόσο αρνητικά για σένα και τα πιστεύεις όλα αυτά, ακόμα και αν ισχύουν, είναι σαν να δέχεσαι πως αυτό το χαρακτηριστικό που μισείς πάνω σου θα το έχεις μια ζωή χωρίς να αλλάξεις κάτι. Και είναι λογικό γιατί το να προσπαθήσουμε να αλλάξουμε ένα χαρακτηριστικό που είναι ριζωμένο μέσα μας για χρόνια είναι πολύ δύσκολο. Αλλά με το σκεπτικό που περιγράφεις δεν είναι απλά δύσκολο αλλά ακατόρθωτο! Και εγώ τα ήξερα στην θεωρία και ΘΥΜΩΝΑ όταν κάποιος μου τα έλεγε με τόση ευκολία και ειδικά όταν ήτανε έξω από τον χορό. Μέχρι που το είδα στην πράξη και άλλαζα σταδιακά τον τρόπο που σκέφτομαι (και αυτό επηρέασε και τον τρόπο που λειτουργούσα). "Αν σκέφτεσαι πως είσαι άχρηστος, ΤΟΤΕ ΕΙΣΑΙ". Αυτό το είχα αποθηκευμένο στην word για χρόνια μαζί με κάτι άλλα quotes που τα διάβαζα καμιά φορά και έλεγα "ok ok, so what?". Λες και θα αλλάξει κάτι αν αρχίσω να πιστεύω δια μαγείας πως είμαι χρήσιμη ή ικανή ή whatever. Εννοείται πως δεν θα αλλάξει τίποτα από την μια μέρα στην άλλη αλλά όταν σου παρουσιάζονται ευκαιρίες θα το σκεφτείς για 2η και για 3η φορά αν θα τις πετάξεις και θα πεισμώσεις για να προσπαθήσεις και μάλιστα να τις δημιουργήσεις εσύ ο ίδιος. Αν τις πετάξεις στα σκουπίδια από την αρχή, ήδη απέτυχες. Τουλάχιστον να αποτύχεις με την προσπάθεια και με το θάρρος σου. Εντελώς διαφορετική ψυχολογία θα έχεις στην 2η περίπτωση. Θα σου λέει η μάνα σου "είσαι άχρηστος Ορέστη" και θα θυμάσαι τα ίδια λόγια που σου έλεγε και στα 8 σου αλλά αυτή την φορά με λύπηση προς την ίδια και όχι προς τον εαυτό σου γιατί θα ξέρεις πως άχρηστος είναι μόνο όποιος δεν προσπαθεί για τίποτα και παραδίδει τα όπλα, και όποιος βρίσκει ευχαρίστηση και νιώθει "ανωτερότητα" μόνο με το να προσβάλει και να πληγώνει τους άλλους λόγω κόμπλεξ ή δεν ξέρω και εγώ τι. Εσύ τα γυρνάς όλα στην αυτολύπηση και δεν παίρνεις την ευθύνη του εαυτού σου. Γι' αυτό παραμένεις στάσιμος και μιλάς τόσο αρνητικά για σένα και γι' αυτό δεν αλλάζει τίποτα.

Τα υπόλοιπα που λες με το εκαβ τα θυμάμαι ναι. Όταν υπάρχουν θέματα υγείας εννοείται πως επηρεάζουν την ποιότητα της ζωής σου και είναι σίγουρα φυσιολογικό που ανησυχείς. Αν η ανησυχία όμως γίνεται υπερβολική θα χειροτερεύουν και τα προβλήματα υγείας που ήδη έχεις. Φαντάζομαι θα ξέρεις πόσο σημαντικός παράγοντας είναι η ψυχολογία σε αυτά τα θέματα καθώς και με το ποιό τρόπο τα αντιμετωπίζεις. Στη θέση σου αν δεν ήμουνα ευχαριστημένη από την προσέγγιση των γιατρών θα δοκίμαζα και άλλους ή θα μίλαγα και θα απαιτούσα την εξέταση που χρειάζεται για να σιγουρευτώ πως δεν πρόκειται για κάποια μόλυνση. Εσύ ταλαιπωρείσαι, εσύ το απαιτείς και επιμένεις.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Θελω να μαζεψω 10χιλιαρικα να παρω την ανεργια μου και γεια σας,πολλα ζηταωωω;;


Πολλά ζητάς..

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Πολλά ζητάς..


Να σε παρω στον γαμο μου να μου πεις κ του χρονου;;γιατι μαρηη;; : p

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Να σε παρω στον γαμο μου να μου πεις κ του χρονου;;γιατι μαρηη;; : p


Χαχαχα δεν πάω σε γάμους... 
Τι γιατί; Γιατί κανεις άπιαστα όνειρα.. 
Προς το παρόν τουλάχιστον..

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Χαχαχα δεν πάω σε γάμους... 
> Τι γιατί; Γιατί κανεις άπιαστα όνειρα.. 
> Προς το παρόν τουλάχιστον..


Σου υπενθυμιζω σε ποιο ζωδιο απευθυνεσαι...επισης το απιαστο ονειρο το εχω πιασει μια χαρα στο παρελθον...με κοποοο,θυσιεεεες αλλα μια φορα το καταφερα.δευτερη γιατι οχι;;Να δεις ποσο οικονομος γινεσαι αμα ζεις καπου που δεν σ αρεσει...κοιτα αν καταφερω να αντεξω τον μαλακααα εναν χρονο,δεν ειναι απιαστο....Θεε μου δινε μου δυναμη...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Σου υπενθυμιζω σε ποιο ζωδιο απευθυνεσαι...επισης το απιαστο ονειρο το εχω πιασει μια χαρα στο παρελθον...με κοποοο,θυσιεεεες αλλα μια φορα το καταφερα.δευτερη γιατι οχι;;Να δεις ποσο οικονομος γινεσαι αμα ζεις καπου που δεν σ αρεσει...κοιτα αν καταφερω να αντεξω τον μαλακααα εναν χρονο,δεν ειναι απιαστο....Θεε μου δινε μου δυναμη...


Χαχα μα αυτό σου λέω..Άπιαστο προς το παρόν..Αυτό με το ζώδιο πως μου ξέφυγε???

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Χαχα μα αυτό σου λέω..Άπιαστο προς το παρόν..Αυτό με το ζώδιο πως μου ξέφυγε???


Ελα ντε....χαχαχα...με ξεχασες;;Μωρε ας αντεξω τον μαλακα κ μια χαρα μαζευω...ασχετο...ρε παιδια...η ωρα του φορουμ ειναι λαθος η φταει το κινητο μου;;;

----------


## Ορέστης

Καποιος ειχε παρομοιασει τα προβληματα με τουβλα. Αν εχεις πολλα μικρα προβληματα ειναι σα να σε εχει πλακωσει ενας σωρος απο τουβλα. Δε μπορεις να κουνηθεις παροτι το καθενα ζυγιζει λιγο. Εγω εχω και προβληματα υγειας που με εμποδιζουν απο μια φυσιολογικη ζωη και οι γιατροι με κοροιδευουν. Δεν υπαρχει για εμενα ιατρικη επιστημη. Απο τα 18 εχω προβλημα στις αρθρωσεις, στις 8 μεγαλες πκυ προκληθηκαν απο φαρμακο που μου εγραψε γιατρος. Στις παρενεργειες αναφερεται καθαρα: μπορει να προκαλεσει οστεοαρθριτιδα. Εχω δει αμετρητους ορθοπεδικους. Ολοι αρνουνται οτι το φαρμακο αυτο μπορει να προκαλεσει αυτη την παρενεργεια. Τοτε γιατι το γραφει το φυλλο οδηγιων ρωταω; Αυτα αναφερονται εκει γιατι αποδειχθηκε σε ερευνες οτι συνεβησαν. Δεν γραφει ο, τι θελει η φαρμακευτικη εταιρεια δυσφημωντας μαλιστα το προιον της. Ποναω τοσα χρονια και ενας δε βρεθηκε να μου γραψει μια μαγνητικη. Με βγαζουν τρελο για να συγκαλυψουν το συναδελφο τους - θα χει πεθανει μετα απο τοσα χρονια! Γραψε τη μαγνητικη πρωτα και μετα πες με οπως θες. Συνεχεια το ιδιο πραγμα, ουτε μια ασθενεια δε μου εχουν θεραπευσει ποτε. Τα σκεφτομαι και νευριαζω. Σωθηκε η υπομονη μου, πως το λενε; Καλυτερα να μην ειχα παει καθολου στη γιατρο. Ειμαι διαρκως βραχνιασμενος, δεν καλυτερευει και δεν υπαρχει θεραπεια ή δε θελουν να με θεραπευσουν. Ε δε μπορω να το παραβλεψω. Εκνευριζομαι. Διαρκως νιωθω ενοχληση στο λαιμο, λεω πεντε λεξεις και χειροτερευει. Ειναι φοβερα εκνευριστικο, τι να κανουμε;

----------


## Ορέστης

Εν τω μεταξυ χαθηκε κι ενας σκληρος δισκος με μπακαπ, δε μπορω να καταλαβω, τον κλεψανε, τον πεταξε η μανα μου... Εψαχνα πεντε ωρες και δεν τον βρηκα. Ολα στραβα πηγαινουν.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ES9fphccwWg

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Ελα ντε....χαχαχα...με ξεχασες;;Μωρε ας αντεξω τον μαλακα κ μια χαρα μαζευω...ασχετο...ρε παιδια...η ωρα του φορουμ ειναι λαθος η φταει το κινητο μου;;;


Ξεχνιεστε εσείς?
Χαχα υπομονή μέχρι να φτάσεις εκεί που θέλεις..
Καλημέρα

----------


## Αλεξία10

Σκέφτομαι..Γιατί η Κυριακή λέγεται μέρα ξεκούρασης αφού πρέπει να γ.....αι στις δουλειές του σπιτιού????

----------


## ntinti

> Σκέφτομαι..Γιατί η Κυριακή λέγεται μέρα ξεκούρασης αφού πρέπει να γ.....αι στις δουλειές του σπιτιού????


Γιατί είσαι μανούλα!Η Κυριακή είναι για τους ελεύθερους και τους συνταξιούχους!!!

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Γιατί είσαι μανούλα!Η Κυριακή είναι για τους ελεύθερους και τους συνταξιούχους!!!


Αχ..μου δίνεις πολύ κουράγιο..Πώς και πώς θα περιμένω την σύνταξη χαχαχα

----------


## ntinti

> Αχ..μου δίνεις πολύ κουράγιο..Πώς και πώς θα περιμένω την σύνταξη χαχαχα


Γιατί?Μια χαρά ξέρεις τι ωραίες εκδρομές πάνε τα ΚΑΠΗ χχαχα!
Άντε κανονίστε να γραφτούμε στο ίδιο να τους τρελάνουμε ολους χχαχχα!!!

----------


## george1520

Σε ένα γκρεμό είναι έτοιμοι να πέσουν δύο άνθρωποι.. Τον ένα τον αγαπάς.. Ο άλλος σαγαπαει.. Πρέπει να σώσεις το ένα από τους δύο. Ποιον θα διάλεγες;

Οποίος μπορεί ας πει την γνώμη του. Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Κύκνος

> Σε ένα γκρεμό είναι έτοιμοι να πέσουν δύο άνθρωποι.. Τον ένα τον αγαπάς.. Ο άλλος σαγαπαει.. Πρέπει να σώσεις το ένα από τους δύο. Ποιον θα διάλεγες;
> 
> Οποίος μπορεί ας πει την γνώμη του. Ευχαριστώ


Χωρίς να μπορώ να το αιτιολογήσω γιατί είναι απλά κάτι που νιώθω νομίζω ότι θα έσωζα αυτόν που αγαπάω...

----------


## Macgyver

Ειναι αποφαση της στιγμης , για μενα .....

----------


## george1520

> Χωρίς να μπορώ να το αιτιολογήσω γιατί είναι απλά κάτι που νιώθω νομίζω ότι θα έσωζα αυτόν που αγαπάω...


Σε ευχαριστώ κυκνε μου... 




> Ειναι αποφαση της στιγμης , για μενα .....


Πες αυτό που νομίζεις..

----------


## Ορέστης

Μπλακυ η αλλη ατακα που μου ειχες πει δουλεψε.  :Smile:  Εχεις παλι καμια καλη; Της υποσχεθηκα να της δειξω κατι φωτο με χαρταετους που εχω βγαλει - κλασικα χαθηκαν οι περισσοτερες, χαλασε η καρτα της καμερας, εκλαπη ή χαθηκε ο παλιος σκληρος κλπ, αλλα βρηκα μερικες και θελω καπως να ριξω την προταση να παμε μαζι να πεταξουμε.
Επισης θελω να της δειξω κανα βιντεακι κωμικο στο γιουτουμπ απο Ελληνες αλλα μου φαινονται ολα πολυ ακραια ή οχι τοσο αστεια.

----------


## elis

θα σασ πω τι παιζει με μενα κι οποιοσ λιποθυμησει λιποθυμησε οταν γενηθηκα ειχα ταχυτητα επεξεργασιασ στο μυαλο δηλαδη ειχα μυαλο γονεισ δημοσιοι υπαλληλοι και ο πατερασ μου λογω οτι συναντουσα συνεχεια αντιδρασεισ με εβαλε να δουλεψω στα χωραφια δηλαδη κι αλλα λεφτα ετσι παντα ειχα λεφτα τα παιδακια στην αλανα θεωρησαν καλο να καλεσουν τη μαφια μιασ που περνανε τα δικα τουσ να με τραβηξει ενα μανικι να μου παρει την ψυχη βρεθηκε μια εξυπνη καναμε παιδια εγω συνεχισα να δουλευω αλλα μου πηραν την οικογενεια το πραγμα χειροτερευε προσωπικη περιουσια 500 χιλιαρικα ε τοτε εγινε το καλο πεθαναν οι γονεισ μου και τωρα μενω με τα παιδια μου που ειναι πλουσια εγω ειμαι φτωχοσ και μου τα πηραν ολα και την ψυχη αυτα παιζουν με μενα κι οποιοσ λιποθυμησει λιποθυμησε αυτα

----------


## elis

μαλακα τσιπρα το φαγεσ αμασητο χαλβα

----------


## elisabet

> Σε ένα γκρεμό είναι έτοιμοι να πέσουν δύο άνθρωποι.. Τον ένα τον αγαπάς.. Ο άλλος σαγαπαει.. Πρέπει να σώσεις το ένα από τους δύο. Ποιον θα διάλεγες;
> 
> Οποίος μπορεί ας πει την γνώμη του. Ευχαριστώ


Νομίζω κι εγώ αυτόν που αγαπώ θα διάλεγα.

Πες μας κι αν θα ζήσουμε γιατρέ...

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Σε ένα γκρεμό είναι έτοιμοι να πέσουν δύο άνθρωποι.. Τον ένα τον αγαπάς.. Ο άλλος σαγαπαει.. Πρέπει να σώσεις το ένα από τους δύο. Ποιον θα διάλεγες;
> 
> Οποίος μπορεί ας πει την γνώμη του. Ευχαριστώ


Κάποτε είχα μιλήσει με μια γυναίκα που τότε την θεωρούσα μεγάλη (σε σχέση με εμένα)..Δηλαδή εγώ ήμουν 20 χρονών και αυτή 60κατι..Είχε έρθει η κουβέντα έτσι..Δηλαδή αυτόν που μ'αγαπαει ή αυτόν που αγαπάω...Μου είχε πει "αυτόν που σ'αγαπαει, γιατί θα είσαι εσύ καλά..αν διαλέξεις αυτόν που αγαπάς θα είναι καλά αυτός "

Εγώ φυσικά διάλεξα αυτόν που αγαπούσα..Και τώρα το ίδιο θα έκανα..

----------


## george1520

> Νομίζω κι εγώ αυτόν που αγαπώ θα διάλεγα.
> 
> Πες μας κι αν θα ζήσουμε γιατρέ...


Σκέφτομαι.. Ποιο είναι τελικά το πιο εγωιστικό? Να επιλέξει κάποιος αυτήν που αγαπά και δεν θέλει να παθει κακό ή να επιλέξει αυτην που τον αγαπά για να έχει κάποιαν να τον νοιάζεται κτλ..
Μήπως θα διάλεγε κάποιος αυτή που αγαπά γιατί θεωρεί ότι δεν του αξίζει να τον αγαπούν;; 

Το ιδανικοτερο για μένα είναι να αγαπάς και να αγαπιέσαι.. Είναι δύσκολο να νιώθεις τα ίδια την ίδια χρονική περίοδο με τον άλλον.. Και ακόμη πιο δύσκολο να το παραδεχτείς και να το αποδεχτείς..


Κι εγώ θα διάλεγα αυτή που αγαπάω.
.

----------


## Ορέστης

Ωραια εκανα undelete τα αρχεια.

----------


## elisabet

> Σκέφτομαι.. Ποιο είναι τελικά το πιο εγωιστικό? Να επιλέξει κάποιος αυτήν που αγαπά και δεν θέλει να παθει κακό ή να επιλέξει αυτην που τον αγαπά για να έχει κάποιαν να τον νοιάζεται κτλ..
> Μήπως θα διάλεγε κάποιος αυτή που αγαπά γιατί θεωρεί ότι δεν του αξίζει να τον αγαπούν;; 
> 
> Το ιδανικοτερο για μένα είναι να αγαπάς και να αγαπιέσαι.. Είναι δύσκολο να νιώθεις τα ίδια την ίδια χρονική περίοδο με τον άλλον.. Και ακόμη πιο δύσκολο να το παραδεχτείς και να το αποδεχτείς..
> 
> 
> Κι εγώ θα διάλεγα αυτή που αγαπάω.
> .


Όλα εγωιστικά είναι αν τα αναλύσεις τόσο πολύ. Δεν υπάρχει τίποτα που δεν το κάνουμε στην τελική για τον εαυτό μας και μόνο.

Το να αγαπάς και να αγαπιέσαι είναι φυσικά το ιδανικό αλλά το να αγαπιέσαι μόνο δεν μου λέει τίποτα προσωπικά.

----------


## george1520

> Όλα εγωιστικά είναι αν τα αναλύσεις τόσο πολύ. Δεν υπάρχει τίποτα που δεν το κάνουμε στην τελική για τον εαυτό μας και μόνο.
> 
> Το να αγαπάς και να αγαπιέσαι είναι φυσικά το ιδανικό αλλά το να αγαπιέσαι μόνο δεν μου λέει τίποτα προσωπικά.


Μα γιαυτό έθεσα την ερώτηση.. Για να το αναλύσω... Ποιο είναι τελικά το πιο εγωιστικό?

----------


## elisabet

> Μα γιαυτό έθεσα την ερώτηση.. Για να το αναλύσω... Ποιο είναι τελικά το πιο εγωιστικό?


Και τα δύο εγωιστικά είναι. Δεν μπορώ να ξεχωρίσω ποιο είναι περισσότερο.

----------


## george1520

> Και τα δύο εγωιστικά είναι. Δεν μπορώ να ξεχωρίσω ποιο είναι περισσότερο.


Η άλλη επιλογή είναι.. Πετάς και τους δύο από το γκρεμό.. Και ησυχάζει το κεφάλι σου.

----------


## blackbird

> Μπλακυ η αλλη ατακα που μου ειχες πει δουλεψε.  Εχεις παλι καμια καλη; Της υποσχεθηκα να της δειξω κατι φωτο με χαρταετους που εχω βγαλει - κλασικα χαθηκαν οι περισσοτερες, χαλασε η καρτα της καμερας, εκλαπη ή χαθηκε ο παλιος σκληρος κλπ, αλλα βρηκα μερικες και θελω καπως να ριξω την προταση να παμε μαζι να πεταξουμε.
> Επισης θελω να της δειξω κανα βιντεακι κωμικο στο γιουτουμπ απο Ελληνες αλλα μου φαινονται ολα πολυ ακραια ή οχι τοσο αστεια.


Χαίρομαι που δούλεψε αλλά...για ποια λες;  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Χαίρομαι επίσης που βρήκες τελικά τις φωτογραφίες. Πες πως τις έψαχνες (δείχνεις έτσι το ενδιαφέρον σου, ότι την υπολογίζεις) και θέλεις να τις τις δείξεις και ότι θα ήταν ωραίο να μην μείνετε στις φωτο αλλά να τις δείξεις στην πράξη τα έθιμά μας. Υπάρχει κάποιο ωραίο μέρος στην Αθήνα που είναι πιο εξοχή ας το πούμε για να την πας;

https://youtu.be/qwxVnycYxAk
Αστάθιοοοος  :Cool:  
Έφαγα τον κόσμο να θυμηθώ το όνομα και να τον βρω. Τον έβλεπα παλιά

----------


## Ορέστης

> Χαίρομαι που δούλεψε αλλά...για ποια λες; 
> Χαίρομαι επίσης που βρήκες τελικά τις φωτογραφίες. Πες πως τις έψαχνες (δείχνεις έτσι το ενδιαφέρον σου, ότι την υπολογίζεις) και θέλεις να τις τις δείξεις και ότι θα ήταν ωραίο να μην μείνετε στις φωτο αλλά να τις δείξεις στην πράξη τα έθιμά μας. Υπάρχει κάποιο ωραίο μέρος στην Αθήνα που είναι πιο εξοχή ας το πούμε για να την πας;
> 
> https://youtu.be/qwxVnycYxAk
> Αστάθιοοοος 
> Έφαγα τον κόσμο να θυμηθώ το όνομα και να τον βρω. Τον έβλεπα παλιά


Μιλησαμε!
Της εδειξα φωτογραφιουλες. Της εδειξα και τον σκυλακο μου που της αρεσε πολυ. Εχει κι αυτη σκυλακι στην Κινα. Γενικα ομως ειχα φοβερο αγχος και υπερενταση οταν μιλαγα. Δεν ειχαμε τοσο καλο κονεξιον οπως τις προηγουμενες φορες που μιλησαμε. Ισχυει το στη βραση κολλαει το σιδερο. Οταν πρωτογνωριζονται δυο ανθρωποι αλλαζουν ευκολα οι εντυπωσεις και τα συναισθηματα. Την πρωτη φορα καποιος μπορει να σου αρεσει, τη δευτερη να σου φανει πιο κρυος κλπ. Γι αυτο καλο ειναι οταν ξεκιναει μια μικρη φωτια να αδραζεις την ευκαιρια και να γινονται τα πραγματα αυθορμητα. Μου ειπε οτι δεν εχει τι να κανει τα βραδια, θα της ελεγα να παμε καποια βολτα, θα πηγαιναμε καπου στην τυχη και θα περνουσαμε ωραια γιατι θα ειχαμε καλη διαθεση, θα γελουσαμε κλπ. Αν κρυωσει το πραγμα και μετα χρειαζεται να το συζητησεις, να το διαπραγματευτεις, να το προγραμματισεις, μού φαινεται οτι το ραντεβου, αν γινει τελικα, δε θα εχει την ιδια επιτυχια.
Της αρεσει η θαλασσα λεει. Και με εκανε αντ στο φεησμπουκ.  :Smile:  Ειναι η πρωτη μου φιλη στο φεησμπουκ. (Αυτο να δω πως θα το εξηγησω).
Νομιζω οτι με βλεπει σαν παρεα και οχι ερωτικα, αλλα δε με πειραζει αυτο. Καλυτερα, να μην εχω και αγχος. Πρεπει να ηρεμησω...
Η καθηγητρια δε με χαιρετησε φευγοντας. Ισως δεν εγκρινει τη "σχεση" μας.  :Big Grin:  Εκανα αναρμοστη σχεση.  :Cool:  Ο θειος εστω γι αυτο θα ηταν περηφανος για μενα νομιζω, ξυδιιιι στην κοινωνια!

Εχεις ανοιχτα πμ να σου στειλω; 

Υ. Γ. Κι εμενα μ'αρεσει ο Ασταθιος, ειδικα ο "καμμενος στο Γκαζι".

----------


## Ορέστης

Δεν παυω ομως να εχω την αισθηση οτι κανω κατι κακο. Οτι πρεπει να σταματησω. Δεν ξερω γιατι. Ειναι ανασφαλεια; ή μηπως τελικα προτιμω τη μοναξια; Κι ομως την πρωτη φορα που μιλησαμε εκανα σχεδια μεχρι και για τη μερα του Αγιου Βαλεντινου. Τι αλλαξε στην πορεια; Μηπως οντως κανω κατι ασχημο; Δεν ξερω ουτε τι θελω ουτε τι νιωθω ουτε ποιο ειναι το σωστο.

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Δεν παυω ομως να εχω την αισθηση οτι κανω κατι κακο. Οτι πρεπει να σταματησω. Δεν ξερω γιατι. Ειναι ανασφαλεια; ή μηπως τελικα προτιμω τη μοναξια; Κι ομως την πρωτη φορα που μιλησαμε εκανα σχεδια μεχρι και για τη μερα του Αγιου Βαλεντινου. Τι αλλαξε στην πορεια; Μηπως οντως κανω κατι ασχημο; Δεν ξερω ουτε τι θελω ουτε τι νιωθω ουτε ποιο ειναι το σωστο.


Ορεστη περνα ομορφα και σταματα να υπεραναλυεις.

----------


## Ορέστης

> Ορεστη περνα ομορφα και σταματα να υπεραναλυεις.


Την πρωτη φορα που μιλησαμε ενιωσα χαλαρα και εφυγα σιγοτραγουδωντας. Τωρα ομως νιωθω απιστευτο αγχος. Νιωθω μονο αγχος, τιποτε αλλο. Ακομα και στον υπνο μου, ψιλοξυπναγα και ειχα ταχυκαρδια. Και δεν ειναι το ωραιο αγχος της προσμονης, αλλα το βασανιστικο αγχος που νιωθουμε οταν εχουμε τρεχαματα, οταν δινουμε εξετασεις κλπ. Γιατι;

----------


## blackbird

> Μιλησαμε!
> Της εδειξα φωτογραφιουλες. Της εδειξα και τον σκυλακο μου που της αρεσε πολυ. Εχει κι αυτη σκυλακι στην Κινα. Γενικα ομως ειχα φοβερο αγχος και υπερενταση οταν μιλαγα. Δεν ειχαμε τοσο καλο κονεξιον οπως τις προηγουμενες φορες που μιλησαμε. Ισχυει το στη βραση κολλαει το σιδερο. Οταν πρωτογνωριζονται δυο ανθρωποι αλλαζουν ευκολα οι εντυπωσεις και τα συναισθηματα. Την πρωτη φορα καποιος μπορει να σου αρεσει, τη δευτερη να σου φανει πιο κρυος κλπ. Γι αυτο καλο ειναι οταν ξεκιναει μια μικρη φωτια να αδραζεις την ευκαιρια και να γινονται τα πραγματα αυθορμητα. Μου ειπε οτι δεν εχει τι να κανει τα βραδια, θα της ελεγα να παμε καποια βολτα, θα πηγαιναμε καπου στην τυχη και θα περνουσαμε ωραια γιατι θα ειχαμε καλη διαθεση, θα γελουσαμε κλπ. Αν κρυωσει το πραγμα και μετα χρειαζεται να το συζητησεις, να το διαπραγματευτεις, να το προγραμματισεις, μού φαινεται οτι το ραντεβου, αν γινει τελικα, δε θα εχει την ιδια επιτυχια.
> Της αρεσει η θαλασσα λεει. Και με εκανε αντ στο φεησμπουκ.  Ειναι η πρωτη μου φιλη στο φεησμπουκ. (Αυτο να δω πως θα το εξηγησω).
> Νομιζω οτι με βλεπει σαν παρεα και οχι ερωτικα, αλλα δε με πειραζει αυτο. Καλυτερα, να μην εχω και αγχος. Πρεπει να ηρεμησω...
> Η καθηγητρια δε με χαιρετησε φευγοντας. Ισως δεν εγκρινει τη "σχεση" μας.  Εκανα αναρμοστη σχεση.  Ο θειος εστω γι αυτο θα ηταν περηφανος για μενα νομιζω, ξυδιιιι στην κοινωνια!
> 
> Εχεις ανοιχτα πμ να σου στειλω; 
> 
> Υ. Γ. Κι εμενα μ'αρεσει ο Ασταθιος, ειδικα ο "καμμενος στο Γκαζι".


Ορέστη δεν συμμερίζομαι αυτά που λες στις πρώτες σου προτάσεις με την φωτιά και την ευκαιρία που έπρεπε να αδράξεις, ούτε συμφωνώ πως αυτό σημαίνει πως δεν έχει την ίδια επιτυχία κάποιο επόμενο ραντεβού. Οκ καλό είναι να εκμεταλλευόμαστε το οτιδήποτε για να προχωράει πιο γρήγορα το πράγμα αλλά δεν είμαστε όλοι ίδιοι, ούτε η κάθε ώρα είναι ίδια. Δεν χάθηκε ο κόσμος αν το προτείνεις άλλη φορά. Σημασία έχει που μιλάτε ακόμη και αν είστε λίγο αμήχανα. Λογικό είναι. Τώρα γνωρίζεστε. Όλα θέλουν τον χρόνο τους. Που ξέρεις ότι αν της το ζητούσες από την πρώτη φορά τα πράγματα θα εξελίσσονταν έτσι όπως περιέγραψες; Κοίτα τώρα το τελικό αποτέλεσμα (που είναι μια πολύ θετική εξέλιξη εφόσον μιλήσατε, έμαθες κι' άλλα πράγματα γι' αυτήν και σε πρόσθεσε στο φβ!) και απόλαυσέ το. Δεν περιμένεις έγκριση από κανέναν εφόσον η κοπέλα σου αρέσει. Δεν κάνεις κάτι λάθος, για όνομα. Ο λόγος που νιώθεις ανασφάλεια και έχεις τόσο άγχος είναι επειδή είναι πρωτόγνωρο όλο αυτό για σένα, δεν το συνήθισες καθόλου και ήδη δεν τα έχεις και πολύ καλά με τον εαυτό σου. Μπορεί να νιώθεις πως κρίνεσαι συνεχώς, από την κάθε σου λέξη και κίνηση γιατί θες να αφήσεις καλή εντύπωση. Φυσιολογικό είναι αλλά το καλύτερο θα ήταν να χαλάρωνες, να είσαι ο εαυτός σου και να μην σκέφτεσαι πολύ για να καταφέρεις να το ζήσεις και να το ευχαριστηθείς. Αυτό που ήθελες αρχικά ήταν μια παρέα. Δεν είναι κρίμα να μην μπορείς να απολαύσεις ούτε αυτό;

Νομίζω ανοιχτά είναι.
Μπράβο αυτό είναι από τα πιο ωραία  :Cool:

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Την πρωτη φορα που μιλησαμε ενιωσα χαλαρα και εφυγα σιγοτραγουδωντας. Τωρα ομως νιωθω απιστευτο αγχος. Νιωθω μονο αγχος, τιποτε αλλο. Ακομα και στον υπνο μου, ψιλοξυπναγα και ειχα ταχυκαρδια. Και δεν ειναι το ωραιο αγχος της προσμονης, αλλα το βασανιστικο αγχος που νιωθουμε οταν εχουμε τρεχαματα, οταν δινουμε εξετασεις κλπ. Γιατι;


Επειδη ειναι κατι που δεν εχεις συνηθισει να κανεις αλλα μην το χαλας με την υπεραναλυση...απο που κι ως που να σκεφτεσαι οτι εκανες κατι κακο;ξεκολα σε παρακαλω.Ακουγεται ομορφο.Τωρα αν θα καταληξει σε ερωτικο η φιλικο επιπεδο δεν ξερω αλλα ηταν ενα ομορφο βημα για σενα.γιατι να το χαλας με ασχημες σκεψεις;

----------


## elis

παιδια για να ξερετε εγω εχω 3 κοριτσια ο γιατροσ μου τα κανονισε να μενουμε μαζι με χαπια που παιρνω δηλαδη με λιγα λογια μου την εκοψε απο τη ριζα πεταγονται οι γιατροι των αλλωνων και λενε δε γινεται και κανουν κολπα συμφωνω κι εγω ειναι επικινδυνο αν θελουν ασ με δωσουν αναπηρικη να φυγω εγω εχω μια δουλεια στα χωραφια τα κοριτσια μεγαλωσαν τωρα εγω τουσ ειπα θελω μονο τη συνταξη ασ ξεμπλεξουμε τα οικονομικα κι ασ φυγω εχω εγω νομιζετε κανενα νταλκα να μενω με τα παιδια ενω ειναι 20 χρονων ασ φυγω εγω κι ασ τα πουλησουν ολα κι ασ κανουν οτι θελουν κοκεσ θα τα πιουν αλλα ασ το αφησουμε αυτο ξεμπλεξτε τα οικονομικα και πατε με οπου θελετε

----------


## Ορέστης

Μπλακμπερντ και Μικρη Ολλανδεζα τα λετε πολυ ωραια.  :Smile:

----------


## Ορέστης

Στην Αιολου αποψε πετυχα εναν κιθαρωδο με πολυ ωραια φωνη που ελεγε τραγουδια που ενιωσα να με αφορουν. Ελεγε πες την αληθεια για να εισαι πραγματικα υγιης, στα σκοταδια της ασφαλειας θα νιωθεις ανασφαλης, βγαλε τη μασκα μπορεις και τετοια. Κατεγραψα μερικα.

----------


## Ορέστης

Λοιπον ακολουθησα τις συμβουλες του κιθαρωδου και απλα εζησα τη στιγμη. Τη συνοδευσα μεχρι τη σταση της και μιλησαμε. Με ρωτησε με τι ασχολουμαι. Ε, δεν ειπα ψεμματα. Εχω επισκευασει ενα σωρο υπολογιστες, απλα δεν με εχουν πληρωσει. Βεβαια θελει σπρωξιμο το πραγμα, δεν τσουλαει μονο του. Κι εγω θελω απλα να τη γνωρισω καλυτερα και να κανουμε λιγη παρεα. Δεν ειμαι ερωτευμενος ή κατι τετοιο.

Η καθηγητρια μου βεβαια ετσι νομιζει. Μας εβαλε να γραψουμε μιαν εκθεση με ετοιμες λεξεις και εγραψα ολα αυτα που σας εχω γραψει εδω, αλλα με ρομαντικο τονο. Αισθανομαι λιγο απατεωνας. Ηταν ωφελιμο ομως γιατι μου ειπε οτι αυτα που εγραψα ηταν καταπληκτικα. Δεν της κακοφανηκε που ηρθαμε πιο κοντα. Αρα γιατι νομιζα οτι με κοιταει καχυποπτα και οτι την ενοχλει η "σχεση" μας; Ειμαι εγω τοσο καχυποπτος τελικα; Νομιζω οτι ολοι με κατακρινουν; Μας εβαλε να κανουμε και μια ασκηση μαζι. Εγω νομιζα οτι μπορει να μας αλλαξει θεση.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Της εδειξα κατι μαγαζια τυπου little cook και της ειπα να παμε καμια μερα ή σε κανα θεατρο που της αρεσει. Βεβαια οσο μιλαγα με επιανε ενας δυνατος πονος. Στην τσεπη. Ουτε για τον εαυτο μου δε μου φτανουν να βγω. Βαλε και τους γιατρους ποσα θα μου φανε αυτες τις μερες... Τωρα κανονιζουμε και για Κερκυρα...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ορέστης

Μια φωνη μου λεει που πας και μπλεκεις; Γιατι να μην ειναι ολα πιο απλα, να πηγαιναμε απλα εναν περιπατο;

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Μια φωνη μου λεει που πας και μπλεκεις; Γιατι να μην ειναι ολα πιο απλα, να πηγαιναμε απλα εναν περιπατο;


Ορεστη...θα σε δειρω σταματαααα...(οριστε κι αλλη φωνη)υπεραναλυση παλι...δεν το εχεις συνηθισει οκ...εεε αρχισε να το συνηθιζεις...μη χαλας μονος σου ωραιες στιγμες...ειδες κ με την καθηγητρια;;αλλα σκεφτοσουν και αποδειχτηκες λαθος...εεε για τα λεφτα κατι θα σκεφτεις...αμαρτια να χασεις κ το ταξιδι  :Smile:

----------


## blackbird

> Ορεστη...θα σε δειρω σταματαααα...(οριστε κι αλλη φωνη)υπεραναλυση παλι...δεν το εχεις συνηθισει οκ...εεε αρχισε να το συνηθιζεις...μη χαλας μονος σου ωραιες στιγμες...ειδες κ με την καθηγητρια;;αλλα σκεφτοσουν και αποδειχτηκες λαθος...εεε για τα λεφτα κατι θα σκεφτεις...αμαρτια να χασεις κ το ταξιδι


Εγώ να δεις πόσο θέλω να τον δείρω  :Confused:  :Cool:

----------


## Ορέστης

Μου αρεσει η ανεξαρτησια μου. Να μην εχω υποχρεωσεις. Να πηγαινω οπου θελω. Να κανω ο, τι θελω. Αν εχεις μια σχεση πρεπει να τη διατηρεις, να στελνεις μηνυματα, να να...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5XNwqn963HI

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Εγώ να δεις πόσο θέλω να τον δείρω


Εεε μαα...

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

[QUOTE=Ορέστης;1094701]Μου αρεσει η ανεξαρτησια μου. Να μην εχω υποχρεωσεις. Να πηγαινω οπου θελω. Να κανω ο, τι θελω. Αν εχεις μια σχεση πρεπει να τη διατηρεις, να στελνεις μηνυματα, να να...[/QUO

Δεν ειπαμε οτι δεν ξερουμε που θα καταληξει;;Μπορει να μεινετε μονο φιλοι.Το θεμα ηταν λα λυθεις,να κοινωνικοποιηθεις...μονος σου ελεγες οτι περνουσες ομορφα.Θα χασεις εκδρομες,παρεες κ στιγμες επειδη σε πιανει το αγχος σου;Κακως.

----------


## george1520

> Μου αρεσει η ανεξαρτησια μου. Να μην εχω υποχρεωσεις. Να πηγαινω οπου θελω. Να κανω ο, τι θελω. Αν εχεις μια σχεση πρεπει να τη διατηρεις, να στελνεις μηνυματα, να να...


Σου δίνει κι άλλα πράγματα μια σχέση Ορέστηηηηηηη

----------


## Ορέστης

Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση

----------


## george1520

Απορία..

Ένας φίλος μου χθες μου είπε "μη φτάσεις στο σημείο να μη μπορείς χωρίς την ψυχολόγο".. Ισχύει? Υπάρχει περίπτωση κάποιος που ολοκληρώνει την ψυχοθεραπεία να νιώθει ότι δεν μπορεί χωρίς τον ψυχολόγο για να πάρει αποφάσεις για την ζωή του?

----------


## ntinti

> Απορία..
> 
> Ένας φίλος μου χθες μου είπε "μη φτάσεις στο σημείο να μη μπορείς χωρίς την ψυχολόγο".. Ισχύει? Υπάρχει περίπτωση κάποιος που ολοκληρώνει την ψυχοθεραπεία να νιώθει ότι δεν μπορεί χωρίς τον ψυχολόγο για να πάρει αποφάσεις για την ζωή του?


Μπορεί ,όπως έχεις μάθει να συζητάς με ένα πολύ δικό σου άνθρωπο και να βρίσκεται λύσεις μαζί μπορεί να συμβεί και με την ψυχολόγο .
Μετά από χρόνια πια οι συναντήσει γίνονται Μέρος της ζωής σου οπότε λογικό όλο αυτό.....

----------


## george1520

> Μπορεί ,όπως έχεις μάθει να συζητάς με ένα πολύ δικό σου άνθρωπο και να βρίσκεται λύσεις μαζί μπορεί να συμβεί και με την ψυχολόγο .
> Μετά από χρόνια πια οι συναντήσει γίνονται Μέρος της ζωής σου οπότε λογικό όλο αυτό.....


Καλημέρα.. Μιλούσε όμως σαν εθισμό..
Ειναι μεγαλη αυτή, θα βγει σε σύνταξη. Θα πάω να κοιμάμαι μαζί της.

----------


## ntinti

> Καλημέρα.. Μιλούσε όμως σαν εθισμό..
> Ειναι και γριούλα αυτή, θα βγει σε σύνταξη. Θα πάω να κοιμάμαι μαζί της.


Και πάλι αν το σκεφτείς είναι ένα είδος.....
Όποτε αν είναι και στα τελευταία της να σκέφτεσαι και αυτό το ενδεχόμενο

----------


## george1520

> Και πάλι αν το σκεφτείς είναι ένα είδος.....
> Όποτε αν είναι και στα τελευταία της να σκέφτεσαι και αυτό το ενδεχόμενο


Έλα αααα. Το διόρθωσα στο δικό μου. Από πάνω ήσουν και έβλεπες ?

Ναι είναι στα τελευταία της.. Η τελευταία πρόταση που θα πει είναι "Γιώργο είσαι καλά".

Όταν θα ολοκληρωθεί η θεραπεία.. Όταν βγω από αυτό το χάος θα αρχίσω να αραιώνω τις επισκέψεις μέχρι να τις σταματήσω τελείως.

----------


## ntinti

> Έλα αααα. Το διόρθωσα στο δικό μου. Από πάνω ήσουν και έβλεπες ?
> 
> Ναι είναι στα τελευταία της.. Η τελευταία πρόταση που θα πει είναι "Γιώργο είσαι καλά".
> 
> Όταν θα ολοκληρωθεί η θεραπεία.. Όταν βγω από αυτό το χάος θα αρχίσω να αραιώνω τις επισκέψεις μέχρι να τις σταματήσω τελείως.


Είναι το καλύτερο που θα κάνεις.....
Καλύτερα να προλαβαίνουμε τα γεγονότα πριν έρθουμε αντιμέτωποι με αυτά και τις συνέπειες τους!

Τα πάντα βλέπω εγώ τον νου χαχα!

----------


## george1520

> Είναι το καλύτερο που θα κάνεις.....
> Καλύτερα να προλαβαίνουμε τα γεγονότα πριν έρθουμε αντιμέτωποι με αυτά και τις συνέπειες τους!
> 
> Τα πάντα βλέπω εγώ τον νου χαχα!


Να φύγουν τα ψυχολογικά μου και μετά. Με βλέπω ομως να βγαίνει σε σύνταξη και να είμαι κάτω από το μπαλκόνι της και να της λέω "γύρνα πίσω ή έστω τηλεφωνα"

----------


## ntinti

> Να φύγουν τα ψυχολογικά μου και μετά. Με βλέπω ομως να βγαίνει σε σύνταξη και να είμαι κάτω από το μπαλκόνι της και να της λέω "γύρνα πίσω ή έστω τηλεφωνα"


Σιγά μην αφεισει τέτοιο πελάτη...
Μην στεναχωριέσαι θα σε χρεώνει μετά κατόικον επισκέψεις χαχαχχα!

----------


## george1520

> Σιγά μην αφεισει τέτοιο πελάτη...
> Μην στεναχωριέσαι θα σε χρεώνει μετά κατόικον επισκέψεις χαχαχχα!


Θα πάω να κοιμάμαι εκεί. Σπίτι της.. Μια γωνίτσα θέλω

----------


## ntinti

Για τσισα να την πεις να σε βγαζει στην ωρα σου ομως να μην τις λερωνεις χοχι!

----------


## george1520

> Για τσισα να την πεις να σε βγαζει στην ωρα σου ομως να μην τις λερωνεις χοχι!


Δεν θα με ξεχνάει. Όλη την ώρα θα της λέω για τα προβλήματα μου.. Συνέχεια. Συνεχεια.

Εντωμεταξύ στην αρχή όταν περνούσα τις φοβίες με τις αρρώστιες νόμιζα ότι ήμουν εξωγήινος. Ήξερα πως δεν ήταν λογικό αλλά πίστευα πως μόνο σε εμένα συνέβαινε.. Όταν μπήκα φόρουμ κατάλαβα πως είναι κάτι που περνάει πάρα πολύς κόσμος και λέω "πόσα άκουσε αυτή η γυναίκα?Δεν βαρέθηκε;"

----------


## ntinti

> Δεν θα με ξεχνάει. Όλη την ώρα θα της λέω για τα προβλήματα μου.. Συνέχεια. Συνεχεια.
> 
> Εντωμεταξύ στην αρχή όταν περνούσα τις φοβίες με τις αρρώστιες νόμιζα ότι ήμουν εξωγήινος. Ήξερα πως δεν ήταν λογικό αλλά πίστευα πως μόνο σε εμένα συνέβαινε.. Όταν μπήκα φόρουμ κατάλαβα πως είναι κάτι που περνάει πάρα πολύς κόσμος και λέω "πόσα άκουσε αυτή η γυναίκα?Δεν βαρέθηκε;"


Όλοι το περνάμε αυτό και όταν ανοίγεσαι και μιλας και βλέπεις οτι δεν εισαι ο μονος τότε λες εντάξει ......
Και εγώ έτσι είμαι ,έλεγα είναι δυνατόν γιατί να τα έχω μόνο εγώ αυτά ,αλλά τελικά δεν είμαι μόνη....
Μόνοι ειμαστε στον τροπο που διαλέγουμε να το αντιμετωπίσουμε ....

----------


## george1520

> Όλοι το περνάμε αυτό και όταν ανοίγεσαι και μιλας και βλέπεις οτι δεν εισαι ο μονος τότε λες εντάξει ......
> Και εγώ έτσι είμαι ,έλεγα είναι δυνατόν γιατί να τα έχω μόνο εγώ αυτά ,αλλά τελικά δεν είμαι μόνη....
> Μόνοι ειμαστε στον τροπο που διαλέγουμε να το αντιμετωπίσουμε ....


Ίσως να ισχύει. Θεωρώ ότι έχω κάνει σωστές κινήσεις όσο αφορά την κατάθλιψη. Έχω δρόμο ακόμη αλλά νομίζω πάω καλά. Τον Μάρτη κλείνω 2 χρόνια. Ήταν το δωρο γενεθλίων που έδωσα στον εαυτό μου τότε.. Το πιο σημαντικό

----------


## ntinti

> Ίσως να ισχύει. Θεωρώ ότι έχω κάνει σωστές κινήσεις όσο αφορά την κατάθλιψη. Έχω δρόμο ακόμη αλλά νομίζω πάω καλά. Τον Μάρτη κλείνω 2 χρόνια. Ήταν το δρόμο γενεθλίων που έδωσα στον εαυτό μου τότε.. Το πιο σημαντικό


Μάρτιο είσαι γεννημένος μήπως είσαι και ψαράκι ?

----------


## george1520

Ναι είμαι.

----------


## ntinti

> Ναι είμαι.



Πολλά εξηγούνται....και εγω ψάρι

Τυχαίο ????Δεν νομίζω.....

----------


## george1520

Έγραψα δώρο.. Έβγαλε δρόμο... Θα ελέγχω πριν πατήσω δημοσίευση.. Μη εμφανίσει και τίποτα άλλο

----------


## george1520

> Πολλά εξηγούνται....και εγω ψάρι
> 
> Τυχαίο ????Δεν νομίζω.....


Οπως???????

----------


## ntinti

> Οπως???????


Εμείς τα ψαράκια είμαστε πολύ ευαίσθητα ,όλα τα περνάμε πολύ δύσκολα ......

----------


## george1520

> Εμείς τα ψαράκια είμαστε πολύ ευαίσθητα ,όλα τα περνάμε πολύ δύσκολα ......


Αυτή την εικόνα βγάζω εεε?

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Εμείς τα ψαράκια είμαστε πολύ ευαίσθητα ,όλα τα περνάμε πολύ δύσκολα ......


Ψαράκι και εσύ?Μα γιατί όλα τα περίεργα σε μένα Παναγία μου?
Είσαι το 7ο άτομο που ξέρω με αυτό το ζώδιο..
Μα πόσα πια να αντέξω χαχαχα  :Big Grin:

----------


## ntinti

> Αυτή την εικόνα βγάζω εεε?


Μιλάω πιο πολύ για εμένα και γι αλλα ψαράκια που έχω γνωρίσει.....
Τώρα για εσένα ολοκληρωμένη εικόνα δεν μπορώ να έχω άλλα πάνω κάτω κάτι τέτοιο παίζει...

----------


## ntinti

> Ψαράκι και εσύ?Μα γιατί όλα τα περίεργα σε μένα Παναγία μου?
> Είσαι το 7ο άτομο που ξέρω με αυτό το ζώδιο..
> Μα πόσα πια να αντέξω χαχαχα


Ε μπλεξες χαχαχα!
Εσύ?

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Ε μπλεξες χαχαχα!
> Εσύ?


Εγώ.... Όλα καλά...
Υδροχόος... ότι πιο μπερδεμένο και περίεργο κυκλοφορεί χαχαχα  :Big Grin:

----------


## george1520

> Μιλάω πιο πολύ για εμένα και γι αλλα ψαράκια που έχω γνωρίσει.....
> Τώρα για εσένα ολοκληρωμένη εικόνα δεν μπορώ να έχω άλλα πάνω κάτω κάτι τέτοιο παίζει...


Το καλύτερο ζώδιο είμαστε. Τα έχουμε όλα..

----------


## ntinti

Έτσι τα έχουμε όλα και συμφερουμε ,τιμές πακέτου με όλη την σημασία της λέξης....

----------


## george1520

> Έτσι τα έχουμε όλα και συμφερουμε ,τιμές πακέτου με όλη την σημασία της λέξης....


Πέρα από την πλάκα.. Ισχύει.. Απλά με όσους έχουν αυτό το ζώδιο εγώ δεν τα βγάζω πέρα.. Δεν ξέρω οι άλλοι με μένα τι κάνουν

----------


## ntinti

> Πέρα από την πλάκα.. Ισχύει.. Απλά με όσους έχουν αυτό το ζώδιο εγώ δεν τα βγάζω πέρα.. Δεν ξέρω οι άλλοι με μένα τι κάνουν


Δεν ξερω να σου πω ....
Ρώτα τον άντρα μου αυτός θα ξέρει σίγουρα ,χαχαχα!
Αν και για να είναι στήριγμα μου εδώ και 20 χρόνια σχεδόν μάλλον κάτι καλό κάνουμαι και εμείς!!!!

----------


## george1520

> Δεν ξερω να σου πω ....
> Ρώτα τον άντρα μου αυτός θα ξέρει σίγουρα ,χαχαχα!
> Αν και για να είναι στήριγμα μου εδώ και 20 χρόνια σχεδόν μάλλον κάτι καλό κάνουμαι και εμείς!!!!


Που τον έχεις δέσει να πάω να τον ρωτήσω?

----------


## ntinti

> Που τον έχεις δέσει να πάω να τον ρωτήσω?


Στο υπόγειο τον εχω με ξηρά τροφή και νερο αλλά μην το πεις πουθενά......

----------


## george1520

> Στο υπόγειο τον εχω με ξηρά τροφή και νερο αλλά μην το πεις πουθενά......


Γιαυτό άντεξε 20 χρόνια.. Τελικά έχεις δίκιο.. Κάτι κάνουμε κι εμείς.

----------


## ntinti

Έχω φέρει την μαμά μου για μαγνητική .....
Με το που μπαίνω σε τέτοιους χώρους ξαναζωντανευουν τα πάντα...
Θέλω να σηκωθώ να φύγω ....θέλω να βάλω τα κλάματα .
Πόσες απανωτές αυτές τις μέρες Παναγία μου.....

----------


## george1520

> Έχω φέρει την μαμά μου για μαγνητική .....
> Με το που μπαίνω σε τέτοιους χώρους ξαναζωντανευουν τα πάντα...
> Θέλω να σηκωθώ να φύγω ....θέλω να βάλω τα κλάματα .
> Πόσες απανωτές αυτές τις μέρες Παναγία μου.....


Έχω κάνει μαγνητική αρκετές φορές.. Και εμένα μου φέρνει άσχημες αναμνήσεις.. Αλλά το παλεύω.. Βαθιές ανάσες.. Τι θες να συζητήσουμε

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Έχω φέρει την μαμά μου για μαγνητική .....
> Με το που μπαίνω σε τέτοιους χώρους ξαναζωντανευουν τα πάντα...
> Θέλω να σηκωθώ να φύγω ....θέλω να βάλω τα κλάματα .
> Πόσες απανωτές αυτές τις μέρες Παναγία μου.....


Έχεις δίκιο ntinti μου αλλά έτσι μπορεί να ξεπεράσεις και τα δικά σου..Το ότι είσαι εκεί είναι σαν να αντιμετωπίζεις τους φόβους σου.. Κάνε βαθιές αναπνοές..Και στην τελική σκέψου ότι είσαι εκεί για την μαμά σου..Όλα καλά θα πάνε..

----------


## ntinti

Ήταν ένα κορίτσι πριν την μαμά μου 25 χρόνων με πρόβλημα στη μέση μαζί με την μαμά της ......
Χάλια και μόλις άκουσε ότι και εγω είμαι χειρουργημενη ήρθε δίπλα μου και με ρωτούσε χίλια δυο ....
πως θα είναι η ζωή της απο εδω και περα,και πως ζεις με τετοιους πονους και τι κάνω και φαίνομαι έτσι καλά και γενικά πως το αντιμετωπίζω......

Το ότι καθόμουν εκεί και τις μηλουσα και τις έδινα θάρρος ότι όλα θα πάνε καλά και το κυριοτερο να μην στεναχωριέται δεν ξερω πως το έκανα ειλικρινά.......

Πως γίνεται να τα λέω στους άλλους και εγώ να μην τα εφαρμόζω όταν με πιάνουν οι κρίσεις μου ????

Τώρα γύρισα και είμαι να πάρω 10 ηρεμηστικα και να ξυπνήσω αύριο ,αλλά δεν γίνεται.......

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Ήταν ένα κορίτσι πριν την μαμά μου 25 χρόνων με πρόβλημα στη μέση μαζί με την μαμά της ......
> Χάλια και μόλις άκουσε ότι και εγω είμαι χειρουργημενη ήρθε δίπλα μου και με ρωτούσε χίλια δυο ....
> πως θα είναι η ζωή της απο εδω και περα,και πως ζεις με τετοιους πονους και τι κάνω και φαίνομαι έτσι καλά και γενικά πως το αντιμετωπίζω......
> 
> Το ότι καθόμουν εκεί και τις μηλουσα και τις έδινα θάρρος ότι όλα θα πάνε καλά και το κυριοτερο να μην στεναχωριέται δεν ξερω πως το έκανα ειλικρινά.......
> 
> Πως γίνεται να τα λέω στους άλλους και εγώ να μην τα εφαρμόζω όταν με πιάνουν οι κρίσεις μου ????
> 
> Τώρα γύρισα και είμαι να πάρω 10 ηρεμηστικα και να ξυπνήσω αύριο ,αλλά δεν γίνεται.......


Τα λες στους άλλους..Και εγώ λέω πράγματα που δεν τα εφαρμόζω..Γιατί στην θεωρία είναι όλα πιο εύκολα..Και εκτός από αυτό..Όταν το πρόβλημα το έχει κάποιος άλλος και όχι εσύ, το βλέπεις πιο ψύχραιμα..

----------


## ntinti

Επηρεαζομαι πολυ ρε γαμωτο δεν ξερω......
Βλέπω τον άλλο να πονάει και αυτόματα με πιάνει κρύος ιδρώτας ,ξαναεπανερχονται οι πόνοι μου ,πώς γίνεται αυτό δεν ξερω......
Αυτόματα μου έρχονται τα λόγια της ψυχολόγους μου για την διαχείριση αλλά τίποτα......

Και ούτε νομίζω ότι θα μπορέσω να το διαχειριστώ ποτέ αυτο....

Έχει και 2 μέρες με την υγρασία και τις βροχές έχω πολλές ενοχλήσεις που όμως με το δικό μου μυαλό γίνονται τεράστιες .........

Τώρα με έπιασε και κάτι καινούργιο εκεί που κρυώνω ξαφνικά φουντωνω και μετα από λίγο πάλι το ίδιο.....
Ούτε στην κλημακρηριο να ήμουν.....

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Επηρεαζομαι πολυ ρε γαμωτο δεν ξερω......
> Βλέπω τον άλλο να πονάει και αυτόματα με πιάνει κρύος ιδρώτας ,ξαναεπανερχονται οι πόνοι μου ,πώς γίνεται αυτό δεν ξερω......
> Αυτόματα μου έρχονται τα λόγια της ψυχολόγους μου για την διαχείριση αλλά τίποτα......
> 
> Και ούτε νομίζω ότι θα μπορέσω να το διαχειριστώ ποτέ αυτο....
> 
> Έχει και 2 μέρες με την υγρασία και τις βροχές έχω πολλές ενοχλήσεις που όμως με το δικό μου μυαλό γίνονται τεράστιες .........
> 
> Τώρα με έπιασε και κάτι καινούργιο εκεί που κρυώνω ξαφνικά φουντωνω και μετα από λίγο πάλι το ίδιο.....
> Ούτε στην κλημακρηριο να ήμουν.....


Το άγχος τα κάνει όλα αυτά.. Υπομονή θέλει και όλα θα περάσουν..

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

το ζωδιο αυτο του υδροχοου το αναγνωριζω οπου το δω το πως το ξερω μονο εγω... ειναι το μονο πραγμα που μπορω να βρω με βεβαιοτητα.

----------


## ntinti

> Το άγχος τα κάνει όλα αυτά.. Υπομονή θέλει και όλα θα περάσουν..


Καλημέρα!!!
Πολυυυυ υπομονή και ψυχικά αποθέματα μπόλικα .....θα δειξει

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Καλημέρα!!!
> Πολυυυυ υπομονή και ψυχικά αποθέματα μπόλικα .....θα δειξει


Καλημέρα 
Όλα καλά θα πάνε  :Smile:

----------


## Κύκνος

Καλημέρα κι από μένα παιδιά που ακόμα τρέχω στους γιατρούς... 
Πώς είστε σήμερα;

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Καλημέρα κι από μένα παιδιά που ακόμα τρέχω στους γιατρούς... 
> Πώς είστε σήμερα;


Καλημέρα Κυκνε μου 
Τι έγινε, τι λένε οι γιατροί?
Εγώ καλά λέω..Σήμερα παίρνω αποτελέσματα εξετάσεων..

----------


## Κύκνος

> Καλημέρα Κυκνε μου 
> Τι έγινε, τι λένε οι γιατροί?
> Εγώ καλά λέω..Σήμερα παίρνω αποτελέσματα εξετάσεων..


Μου είπαν ότι μάλλον η αιμορραγία προήλθε από πάχυνση του ενδομητρίου με βάση τον υπέρηχο που έκανα...
Αλλά θα πάω σε άλλη γυναικολόγο που είναι γιατρός συγγενή μου και την εμπιστεύεται και που σε τηλεφωνική συνεννόηση μου έδωσε χάπια για να σταματήσει κι έτσι έγινε... Μου είπε να τα πάρω για δέκα μέρες και μετά να πάω να κάνουμε κι εκεί ξανά υπέρηχο...

Τι αποτελέσματα περιμένεις εσύ; Εύχομαι να είναι όλα καλά!

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Μου είπαν ότι μάλλον η αιμορραγία προήλθε από πάχυνση του ενδομητρίου με βάση τον υπέρηχο που έκανα...
> Αλλά θα πάω σε άλλη γυναικολόγο που είναι γιατρός συγγενή μου και την εμπιστεύεται και που σε τηλεφωνική συνεννόηση μου έδωσε χάπια για να σταματήσει κι έτσι έγινε... Μου είπε να τα πάρω για δέκα μέρες και μετά να πάω να κάνουμε κι εκεί ξανά υπέρηχο...
> 
> Τι αποτελέσματα περιμένεις εσύ; Εύχομαι να είναι όλα καλά!


Του θυρεοειδή και άλλα που μου ειχε γράψει η ενδοκρινολογος..Κρίνοντας από τον υπέρηχο που έκανα δεν νομίζω να είναι όλα καλά..Θα δείξει..

Το έχω πάθει αυτό με την αιμορραγία..Είναι τρομακτικό στην αρχή έτσι όπως συμβαίνει απότομα..Αλλά μην ανησυχείς δεν είναι σοβαρό..
Περαστικά σου  :Smile:

----------


## Κύκνος

> Του θυρεοειδή και άλλα που μου ειχε γράψει η ενδοκρινολογος..Κρίνοντας από τον υπέρηχο που έκανα δεν νομίζω να είναι όλα καλά..Θα δείξει..
> 
> Το έχω πάθει αυτό με την αιμορραγία..Είναι τρομακτικό στην αρχή έτσι όπως συμβαίνει απότομα..Αλλά μην ανησυχείς δεν είναι σοβαρό..
> Περαστικά σου


Τρομαχτικό κι εξαντλητικό... Προχθές έφτασα σε σημείο να ζαλίζομαι...
Σ' ευχαριστώ!  :Smile:  Όταν πάρεις τα δικά σου αποτελέσματα ενημέρωσε με...

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Τρομαχτικό κι εξαντλητικό... Προχθές έφτασα σε σημείο να ζαλίζομαι...
> Σ' ευχαριστώ!  Όταν πάρεις τα δικά σου αποτελέσματα ενημέρωσε με...


Έχεις χάσει αίμα..Λογικό είναι να ζαλιζεσαι.. Πρέπει να τρως καλά και να ξεκουράζεσαι μέχρι να πάρεις τα πάνω σου..
Θα σας ενημερώσω για τα δικά μου σε καμιά ώρα πιστεύω..

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Τρομαχτικό κι εξαντλητικό... Προχθές έφτασα σε σημείο να ζαλίζομαι...
> Σ' ευχαριστώ!  Όταν πάρεις τα δικά σου αποτελέσματα ενημέρωσε με...


Τα πήρα..Γενικά καλά με φουλ χοληστερίνη  :Big Grin: 
Λογικό είναι..Συμβαίνουν αυτά στα γεράματα χαχα
Θα τα ακούσω την Δευτέρα από την ενδοκρινολογο...

----------


## Κύκνος

> Τα πήρα..Γενικά καλά με φουλ χοληστερίνη 
> Λογικό είναι..Συμβαίνουν αυτά στα γεράματα χαχα
> Θα τα ακούσω την Δευτέρα από την ενδοκρινολογο...


Άντε, ωραία, αφού τα περισσότερα είναι καλά!  :Big Grin: 
Χοληστερίνη έχω κι εγώ υψηλή, θέλει προσοχή στη διατροφή... Σκοπεύω να ξεκινήσω δίαιτα, ελπίζω να τα καταφέρω...

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Άντε, ωραία, αφού τα περισσότερα είναι καλά! 
> Χοληστερίνη έχω κι εγώ υψηλή, θέλει προσοχή στη διατροφή... Σκοπεύω να ξεκινήσω δίαιτα, ελπίζω να τα καταφέρω...


Εγώ δεν μπορώ..Ειμαι κάτω από το όριο..Δεν με παίρνει για δίαιτα  :Frown: 
Τώρα αυτή από την μια θα μου φωνάζει επειδή έχασα κιλά και από την άλλη επειδή έχω χοληστερίνη..

----------


## Κύκνος

> Εγώ δεν μπορώ..Ειμαι κάτω από το όριο..Δεν με παίρνει για δίαιτα 
> Τώρα αυτή από την μια θα μου φωνάζει επειδή έχασα κιλά και από την άλλη επειδή έχω χοληστερίνη..


Τότε μήπως πρέπει να τρως μεν αλλά ωφέλιμα τρόφιμα κι όχι επιβαρυντικά για την υγεία;

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Τότε μήπως πρέπει να τρως μεν αλλά ωφέλιμα τρόφιμα κι όχι επιβαρυντικά για την υγεία;


Την Δευτέρα θα πάω να της δείξω τις εξετάσεις και θα μου πει τι να κάνω..

----------


## Ορέστης

Πηγαμε μια μεγαλη βολτα στο κεντρο. Βγαλαμε και φωτογραφιες μαζι. Τις εκαναν εντυπωση λεει οι γνωσεις μου και με τραβηξε βιντεο που ετρωγα γιατι λεει χειριζομαι τα ξυλακια καλυτερα απο Κινεζος. Επισης κερασε αυτη το βραδυνο, 40 ευρω συνολο. Επαθαν πλακα οι σερβιτορες! Χαχαχα! Να εγραφα διπλα οτι με κερνανε φαγητο ομορφες κοπελες θα με βγαζανε ψευτη παλι.  :Big Grin:  Το φαγητο της αρεσε πολυ, αλλα εμενα μου ηρθε εμετος μονο που το μυρισα. Εκανα συνεχεια σκεψεις οτι ξερναω διπλα στο καθισμα.  :Frown: 
Επισης της αρεσει να κουνιεται δεξια αριστερα οταν ακουει μουσικη. Τι παραξενη κοπελα! Νιωθω οτι βλεπω συνεχεια ενα καινουριο προσωπο. Μετα με ρωτησε που αλλου να παμε. Της ειπα για περπατημα, αλλα δεν ενθουσιαστηκε και μπηκαμε στο μετρο.
Εν τω μεταξυ ο λαιμος μου εκλεισε τελειως και η γλωσσα μου με ενοχλουσε τοσο που δε μπορουσα να πω το σιγμα.
Ελπιζω να μη θελει κατι παραπανω απο φιλια απο εμενα γιατι θα την απογοητευσω.

----------


## george1520

> Πηγαμε μια μεγαλη βολτα στο κεντρο. Βγαλαμε και φωτογραφιες μαζι. Τις εκαναν εντυπωση λεει οι γνωσεις μου και με τραβηξε βιντεο που ετρωγα γιατι λεει χειριζομαι τα ξυλακια καλυτερα απο Κινεζος. Επισης κερασε αυτη το βραδυνο, 40 ευρω συνολο. Επαθαν πλακα οι σερβιτορες! Χαχαχα! Να εγραφα διπλα οτι με κερνανε φαγητο ομορφες κοπελες θα με βγαζανε ψευτη παλι.  Το φαγητο της αρεσε πολυ, αλλα εμενα μου ηρθε εμετος μονο που το μυρισα. Εκανα συνεχεια σκεψεις οτι ξερναω διπλα στο καθισμα. 
> Επισης της αρεσει να κουνιεται δεξια αριστερα οταν ακουει μουσικη. Τι παραξενη κοπελα! Νιωθω οτι βλεπω συνεχεια ενα καινουριο προσωπο. Μετα με ρωτησε που αλλου να παμε. Της ειπα για περπατημα, αλλα δεν ενθουσιαστηκε και μπηκαμε στο μετρο.
> Εν τω μεταξυ ο λαιμος μου εκλεισε τελειως και η γλωσσα μου με ενοχλουσε τοσο που δε μπορουσα να πω το σιγμα.
> Ελπιζω να μη θελει κατι παραπανω απο φιλια απο εμενα γιατι θα την απογοητευσω.


Εσύ πρέπει να μας τρολαρεις κανονικά.. Δεν εξηγείται αλλιως.

----------


## Ορέστης

> Εσύ πρέπει να μας τρολαρεις κανονικά.. Δεν εξηγείται αλλιως.


Χαχαχχααχα!

Θα της δωσω το εικοσαευρο αυριο.

----------


## elisabet

> Πηγαμε μια μεγαλη βολτα στο κεντρο. Βγαλαμε και φωτογραφιες μαζι. Τις εκαναν εντυπωση λεει οι γνωσεις μου και με τραβηξε βιντεο που ετρωγα γιατι λεει χειριζομαι τα ξυλακια καλυτερα απο Κινεζος. Επισης κερασε αυτη το βραδυνο, 40 ευρω συνολο. Επαθαν πλακα οι σερβιτορες! Χαχαχα! Να εγραφα διπλα οτι με κερνανε φαγητο ομορφες κοπελες θα με βγαζανε ψευτη παλι.  Το φαγητο της αρεσε πολυ, αλλα εμενα μου ηρθε εμετος μονο που το μυρισα. Εκανα συνεχεια σκεψεις οτι ξερναω διπλα στο καθισμα. 
> Επισης της αρεσει να κουνιεται δεξια αριστερα οταν ακουει μουσικη. Τι παραξενη κοπελα! Νιωθω οτι βλεπω συνεχεια ενα καινουριο προσωπο. Μετα με ρωτησε που αλλου να παμε. Της ειπα για περπατημα, αλλα δεν ενθουσιαστηκε και μπηκαμε στο μετρο.
> Εν τω μεταξυ ο λαιμος μου εκλεισε τελειως και η γλωσσα μου με ενοχλουσε τοσο που δε μπορουσα να πω το σιγμα.
> Ελπιζω να μη θελει κατι παραπανω απο φιλια απο εμενα γιατι θα την απογοητευσω.


Βρε Ορέστη...διαβάζω τόσες μέρες τα νέα σου με την κοπέλα και χαίρομαι τόσο πολύ για σένα!!! Ηθελα να σου πω μπραβο!!!! Τι ωραια!!!

Υγ. για τα υπολοιπα που μπορει να θελει η κοπελα απο σενα, δεν πειραζει αν δεν μπορεις να πεις το σιγμα μην ανησυχεις  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## blackbird

> Εσύ πρέπει να μας τρολαρεις κανονικά.. Δεν εξηγείται αλλιως.


Γιατί; Και εγώ κερνάω φίλους μου. Τώρα αν με θεωρούνε όμορφη δεν ξέρω. Χαχαχαχα

Τι άλλο είναι απίστευτο;



Ορέστη, επιτέλουυυς! Το περίμενα. Ήμουνα σίγουρη πως θα έχουμε θετικά νέα! Αν θέλει κάτι παραπάνω το είπαμε, δείχνεις πιο τυπικός και σίγουρα θα καταλάβει πότε θες μόνο φιλία ή κάτι παραπάνω. Αν περνάτε καλά μαζί γιατί να απογοητευτεί; Μια χαρά σας βρίσκω και τους 2. Ζήσε τη στιγμή μόνο. Για το αύριο κανένας δεν γνωρίζει και δεν χρειάζεται κιόλας. Κουλ. Να το χαρείς όσο περισσότερο μπορείς  :Smile:

----------


## george1520

> Γιατί; Και εγώ κερνάω φίλους μου. Τώρα αν με θεωρούνε όμορφη δεν ξέρω. Χαχαχαχα
> 
> Τι άλλο είναι απίστευτο;
> 
> 
> 
> Ορέστη, επιτέλουυυς! Το περίμενα. Ήμουνα σίγουρη πως θα έχουμε θετικά νέα! Αν θέλει κάτι παραπάνω το είπαμε, δείχνεις πιο τυπικός και σίγουρα θα καταλάβει πότε θες μόνο φιλία ή κάτι παραπάνω. Αν περνάτε καλά μαζί γιατί να απογοητευτεί; Μια χαρά σας βρίσκω και τους 2. Ζήσε τη στιγμή μόνο. Για το αύριο κανένας δεν γνωρίζει και δεν χρειάζεται κιόλας. Κουλ. Να το χαρείς όσο περισσότερο μπορείς


Μα ερτω να με τζερασεις τζαι να σε πω ότι θέλεις.

----------


## blackbird

> Μα ερτω να με τζερασεις τζαι να σε πω ότι θέλεις.


"Να εγραφα οτι με κερνανε φαγητο ομορφες κοπελες θα με βγαζανε ψευτη παλι"

και επειδή θεώρησες ότι τρολλάρει, γι' αυτό το έγραψα. Δεν ξέρω με ποιές συναναστρέφεστε βέβαια και δεν τα πιστεύετε.

----------


## george1520

> "Να εγραφα οτι με κερνανε φαγητο ομορφες κοπελες θα με βγαζανε ψευτη παλι"
> 
> και επειδή θεώρησες ότι τρολλάρει, γι' αυτό το έγραψα. Δεν ξέρω με ποιές συναναστρέφεστε βέβαια και δεν τα πιστεύετε.


Μα δεν το είπα για αυτό τον λόγο.. Αυτό κατάλαβε όμως..

----------


## blackbird

> Μα δεν το είπα για αυτό τον λόγο.. Αυτό κατάλαβε όμως..


Γι' αυτό σε ρώτησα τι άλλο είναι "απίστευτο" που σε κάνει να θεωρείς ότι τρολλάρει; 

Ίσως φταίει ο τρόπος που τα λέει και οι ανησυχίες του.

----------


## george1520

> Γι' αυτό σε ρώτησα τι άλλο είναι "απίστευτο" που σε κάνει να θεωρείς ότι τρολλάρει; 
> 
> Ίσως φταίει ο τρόπος που τα λέει και οι ανησυχίες του.


Ίσως.. Δεν ξέρω..

----------


## Ορέστης

> Γιατί; Και εγώ κερνάω φίλους μου. Τώρα αν με θεωρούνε όμορφη δεν ξέρω. Χαχαχαχα
> 
> Τι άλλο είναι απίστευτο;
> 
> 
> 
> Ορέστη, επιτέλουυυς! Το περίμενα. Ήμουνα σίγουρη πως θα έχουμε θετικά νέα! Αν θέλει κάτι παραπάνω το είπαμε, δείχνεις πιο τυπικός και σίγουρα θα καταλάβει πότε θες μόνο φιλία ή κάτι παραπάνω. Αν περνάτε καλά μαζί γιατί να απογοητευτεί; Μια χαρά σας βρίσκω και τους 2. Ζήσε τη στιγμή μόνο. Για το αύριο κανένας δεν γνωρίζει και δεν χρειάζεται κιόλας. Κουλ. Να το χαρείς όσο περισσότερο μπορείς


Δεν μπορω να ειμαι εντελως τυπικος μαζι της. Της εχω πει πολλες φορες οτι εχει ωραιο χαμογελο. Λολ! Πως να μην το ελεγα; Νομιζω οτι μπορει να ηθελε να παμε σε ξενοδοχειο. Αν οντως, σιγουρα θα απογοητευτηκε. Και θα νευριασε ενδεχομενως! Τι περιεργη κατασταση. Επειδη ειμαστε σε φορουμ ψυχολογιας δε θα σας κρυψω οτι νιωθω ερεθισμενος συχνα οταν στεκομαι κοντα της. Αλλα θα ηταν ασχημο και για τους δυο μας να προχωρησουμε.

----------


## Ορέστης

Ειμαστε διαφορετικοι χαρακτηρες τωρα που το σκεφτομαι. Οι νεοι κινεζοι ειναι κυριλεδες. Τους αρεσουν τα εστιατορια, τους αρεσουν οι οπερες... Εμενα μου αρεσει το φαλαφελ στην ακρη του δρομου.

----------


## Ορέστης

Γιατι νιωθω αγχος παλι; Γιατι δε νιωθω ανετα με τους ανθρωπους; Φταιει οτι πιστευω οτι δεν με αποδεχονται; Ή οτι δεν τους αποδεχομαι εγω; Τι ειδους ανθρωπο θα επρεπε να γνωρισω για να νιωσω οικειοτητα και "στα νερα μου"; Απο τοτε που αρχισε αυτη η ιστορια ολο υπερενταση και αγχος νιωθω. Θα κανω ρυτιδες.

----------


## ntinti

Απέναντι από το γραφείο μου υπάρχει ένας χώρος που τώρα πλέον που άνοιξε ο καιρός περπατάει πολύς κόσμος. .

Άλλος ήρεμα ,άλλος αλλαφιασμενα σαν να τον κυνηγάνε ,άλλος με τα ακουστικά στα αφτιά σαν να περπατάει σε ένα δικό του ρυθμό .....
Τελικά είμαστε πολλοί. .......

----------


## george1520

> Απέναντι από το γραφείο μου υπάρχει ένας χώρος που τώρα πλέον που άνοιξε ο καιρός περπατάει πολύς κόσμος. .
> 
> Άλλος ήρεμα ,άλλος αλλαφιασμενα σαν να τον κυνηγάνε ,άλλος με τα ακουστικά στα αφτιά σαν να περπατάει σε ένα δικό του ρυθμό .....
> Τελικά είμαστε πολλοί. .......


Καλημέρα ντιντι.. Πολλοί τι?? Όμορφοι και σεξυ?

----------


## ntinti

> Γιατι νιωθω αγχος παλι; Γιατι δε νιωθω ανετα με τους ανθρωπους; Φταιει οτι πιστευω οτι δεν με αποδεχονται; Ή οτι δεν τους αποδεχομαι εγω; Τι ειδους ανθρωπο θα επρεπε να γνωρισω για να νιωσω οικειοτητα και "στα νερα μου"; Απο τοτε που αρχισε αυτη η ιστορια ολο υπερενταση και αγχος νιωθω. Θα κανω ρυτιδες.


Χαχαχαχαχα!!!!
Σορού που γελάω αλλά η τελευταία σου πρόταση "θα κάνω ρυτίδες " δεν την περίμενα ξεκινώντας να διαβάσω το μήνυμα σου! !!!!!!!

Μάλλον θα πρέπει να αρχίζειςνα γνωρισεις ολο και περισσότερους ανθρώπους και να έχεις την αυτοπεποίθηση ότι αυτός είμαι εγώ αν θέλετε να κάνετε παρέα μαζί μου είμαι προθύμως !!!!
Πίστεψε στο ευατο σου για να σε πιστέψουν και να σε εμπιστευτούν και αυτοί με την σειρά τους !

----------


## ntinti

> Καλημέρα ντιντι.. Πολλοί τι?? Όμορφοι και σεξυ?


Καλημερα !!!!!!
Πολλοί που θέλουν να ομορφύνει κι άλλο η ψυχή τους !

----------


## george1520

> Καλημερα !!!!!!
> Πολλοί που θέλουν να ομορφύνει κι άλλο η ψυχή τους !


Μα είναι όμορφη η ψυχή.. Αλλά πονάει..

Νομίζω πως απλά θέλει να ηρεμήσει η ψυχή.

----------


## ntinti

> Μα είναι όμορφη η ψυχή.. Αλλά πονάει..
> 
> Νομίζω πως απλά θέλει να ηρεμήσει η ψυχή.


Έχεις δίκιο!!!!

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Απέναντι από το γραφείο μου υπάρχει ένας χώρος που τώρα πλέον που άνοιξε ο καιρός περπατάει πολύς κόσμος. .
> 
> Άλλος ήρεμα ,άλλος αλλαφιασμενα σαν να τον κυνηγάνε ,άλλος με τα ακουστικά στα αφτιά σαν να περπατάει σε ένα δικό του ρυθμό .....
> Τελικά είμαστε πολλοί. .......


Καλημέρα  :Smile: 
Εγώ είμαι σε αυτούς με τα ακουστικά..
Είμαστε όντως πολλοί...

----------


## george1520

> Έχεις δίκιο!!!!


Να σου πω κάτι και να το θυμάσαι..
Πάντα έχω δίκιο!  :Smile: 

Στις πόσες του Μάρτη είναι τα γενέθλια σου?

----------


## ntinti

> Καλημέρα 
> Εγώ είμαι σε αυτούς με τα ακουστικά..
> Είμαστε όντως πολλοί...


Και εγώ αν δεν εχω παρέα !!!




> Να σου πω κάτι και να το θυμάσαι..
> Πάντα έχω δίκιο! 
> 
> Στις πόσες του Μάρτη είναι τα γενέθλια σου?


Θα το εχω υπόψιν μου !!!!
Στις 4 Μαρτίου ειμαι γιατί Ρωτάς να περιμένω δώρο χαχα!

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

Ντιντονι μου στο εστειλα;;;

----------


## ntinti

> Ντιντονι μου στο εστειλα;;;


Σ αγαπώ με βοηθάς πολύ!!!!

----------


## george1520

> Και εγώ αν δεν εχω παρέα !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Θα το εχω υπόψιν μου !!!!
> Στις 4 Μαρτίου ειμαι γιατί Ρωτάς να περιμένω δώρο χαχα!


Ναι είδα ένα Π σε μια βιτρίνα και σκέφτομαι να στο πάρω. Έχεις κάποια ιδιαίτερη προτίμηση στο χρώμα?

----------


## ntinti

> Ναι είδα ένα Π σε μια βιτρίνα και σκέφτομαι να στο πάρω. Έχεις κάποια ιδιαίτερη προτίμηση στο χρώμα?


Ότι θες δεν εχω πρόβλημα αρκεί να έχει κρεμασταρακι για το σακουλάκι του καθετήρα !!!!!

Εσύ ποτέ έχεις ?

----------


## george1520

> Ότι θες δεν εχω πρόβλημα αρκεί να έχει κρεμασταρακι για το σακουλάκι του καθετήρα !!!!!
> 
> Εσύ ποτέ έχεις ?


Χαχαχα Χαχαχα.. Να σου πω σκεφτόμουν κάτι έξτρα για την άλλη μισή, την 20χρονη.. Αλλα ας το κάνουμε έτσι.

Εμενα είναι στις 15.

----------


## ntinti

> Χαχαχα Χαχαχα.. Να σου πω σκεφτόμουν κάτι έξτρα για την άλλη μισή, την 20χρονη.. Αλλα ας το κάνουμε έτσι.
> 
> Εμενα είναι στις 15.


Ωραια στειλτω και αν με βολεψει στις 15 θα σου παρω και εσενα ενα οταν φτασεις στην ηληκια μου χαχα!

----------


## george1520

> Ωραια στειλτω και αν με βολεψει στις 15 θα σου παρω και εσενα ενα οταν φτασεις στην ηληκια μου χαχα!


Ή μου στέλνεις πίσω αυτό που θα σου στείλω.

----------


## ntinti

> Ή μου στέλνεις πίσω αυτό που θα σου στείλω.


Σωστο και αυτο !!!!

----------


## george1520

> Σωστο και αυτο !!!!


Θα διαλέξω ροζ να ταιριάζει με τα μάτια μου.

----------


## oboro

> Δεν μπορω να ειμαι εντελως τυπικος μαζι της. Της εχω πει πολλες φορες οτι εχει ωραιο χαμογελο. Λολ! Πως να μην το ελεγα; Νομιζω οτι μπορει να ηθελε να παμε σε ξενοδοχειο. Αν οντως, σιγουρα θα απογοητευτηκε. Και θα νευριασε ενδεχομενως! Τι περιεργη κατασταση. Επειδη ειμαστε σε φορουμ ψυχολογιας δε θα σας κρυψω οτι νιωθω ερεθισμενος συχνα οταν στεκομαι κοντα της. Αλλα θα ηταν ασχημο και για τους δυο μας να προχωρησουμε.


Γιατι;

(Αν θελεις απαντας βεβαια, χωρις να θελω να γινω αδιακριτος απλα μου εκανε εντυπωση που δειχνεις να το λες με τοση βεβαιοτητα.. Γιατι πιστευεις πως δεν μπορει να ειναι θετικη εμπειρια; )

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Σ αγαπώ με βοηθάς πολύ!!!!


Καλααα εεε;;εγω να δεις πως το χω με τα μνμ...πολυ δυσκολο να στειλω μνμ σε αυτο το φορουμ...

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

Βρε παιδια...γιατι μονο αν μου στειλουν μνμ βλεπω τα μνμ μου;;;χανω κατι η ειναι που μπαινω απτο κινητο;;

----------


## george1520

> Βρε παιδια...γιατι μονο αν μου στειλουν μνμ βλεπω τα μνμ μου;;;χανω κατι η ειναι που μπαινω απτο κινητο;;


Ιστοσελίδα ή εφαρμογή?

----------


## ntinti

Καλά εγώ δεν απαντώ αντι να διαβάζω μηνύματα τα σβήνω.....

Γιώργο Όχι σε ροζ κάτι σε σκούρο να κάνει αντίθεση Μ τα σακουλάκια !!!!!

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Ιστοσελίδα ή εφαρμογή?


Ιστοσελιδα.Κι αν θελω πχ να στειλω μνμ σε καποιον δεν μπορω.Μπορω μονο να απαντησω σε μνμ που εστειλε ο αλλος.Επισης στο προφιλ μου λεει μηδεν μηνυματα ,ενω εχω.Τα βλεπω μονο οταν μου στελνουν.

----------


## george1520

> Καλά εγώ δεν απαντώ αντι να διαβάζω μηνύματα τα σβήνω.....
> 
> Γιώργο Όχι σε ροζ κάτι σε σκούρο να κάνει αντίθεση Μ τα σακουλάκια !!!!!


Μωβ?..........

----------


## george1520

> Ιστοσελιδα.Κι αν θελω πχ να στειλω μνμ σε καποιον δεν μπορω.Μπορω μονο να απαντησω σε μνμ που εστειλε ο αλλος.Επισης στο προφιλ μου λεει μηδεν μηνυματα ,ενω εχω.Τα βλεπω μονο οταν μου στελνουν.


Να το βάζεις φουλ... Όταν σου στέλνουν θα σου έρχεται ειδοποίηση στις σημειώσεις.. Όταν θες να διαβάσεις τα μηνύματα σου χωρίς πρώτα να σου έχει έρθει μήνυμα πάλι στις σημειώσεις θα πας. Πατάς "σημειώσεις", μετά "εισερχόμενα".

----------


## ntinti

> Μωβ?..........



Μωβ Ναι ασορτί με το πένθος...

----------


## george1520

> Μωβ Ναι ασορτί με το πένθος...


Τι συνειρμό έκανε ρεεε Χαχαχα..

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Να το βάζεις φουλ... Όταν σου στέλνουν θα σου έρχεται ειδοποίηση στις σημειώσεις.. Όταν θες να διαβάσεις τα μηνύματα σου χωρίς πρώτα να σου έχει έρθει μήνυμα πάλι στις σημειώσεις θα πας. Πατάς "σημειώσεις", μετά "εισερχόμενα".


Ρε συ ωραια...αλλα οι σημειωσεις που στο καλο ειναι κ δεν τις βλεπω;;Μηπως να κατεβασω την εφαρμογη;;

----------


## george1520

> Ρε συ ωραια...αλλα οι σημειωσεις που στο καλο ειναι κ δεν τις βλεπω;;Μηπως να κατεβασω την εφαρμογη;;


Πάνω δεξιά όπως βλέπεις..

Καλωσηρθες(με κόκκινα γράμματα), nickname, Σημειώσεις κτλ

Κατέβασε την.. Εγώ μπαίνω και από εφαρμογή.

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

Ασε οκ...τωρα ανακαλυψα το φουλ...το εβαλα κ τα βλεπω ολα

----------


## george1520

> Ασε οκ...τωρα ανακαλυψα το φουλ...το εβαλα κ τα βλεπω ολα


Παρακαλώ  :Smile:

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

Γιωργοοοο πως βγαινω απτο φουλ ομως τωρα και ζαλιστηκαααα;;;

----------


## george1520

> Γιωργοοοο πως βγαινω απτο φουλ ομως τωρα και ζαλιστηκαααα;;;


Χαχαχα.. Κάνε αποσύνδεση.. Κάνε Χ την σελίδα και ξανά μπες.. Δεν βλέπω να έχει άλλο τρόπο. Εγώ μόνο με φουλ το δουλεύω.

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Χαχαχα.. Κάνε αποσύνδεση.. Κάνε Χ την σελίδα και ξανά μπες.. Δεν βλέπω να έχει άλλο τρόπο. Εγώ μόνο με φουλ το δουλεύω.


Θενκς...ο χριστος κ η παναγια...μου βγηκαν τα ματια,δεν το αντεχω απτο κινητο...θα το βαλω φουλ σε μεγαλυτερη οθονη...

----------


## george1520

> Θενκς...ο χριστος κ η παναγια...μου βγηκαν τα ματια,δεν το αντεχω απτο κινητο...θα το βαλω φουλ σε μεγαλυτερη οθονη...


Εμένα με βολεύει.. Έχω κάνει και την ρύθμιση όταν έρχεται μηνυμα να το εμφανίζει πάνω από όλα.. Αλλά και με την εφαρμογή είναι καλά.

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Εμένα με βολεύει.. Έχω κάνει και την ρύθμιση όταν έρχεται μηνυμα να το εμφανίζει πάνω από όλα.. Αλλά και με την εφαρμογή είναι καλά.


Απαπα...ζαλιστηκααα...δεν ειναι για μενα αυτααα...θα το βαλω στο λαπτοπ

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

Παμε παρακατω...περιμενω να αρχισει το μαστερσεφ να δω ξεκατινιασμα...το παραδεχομαι,ειναι το guilty pleasure μου...

----------


## george1520

> Παμε παρακατω...περιμενω να αρχισει το μαστερσεφ να δω ξεκατινιασμα...το παραδεχομαι,ειναι το guilty pleasure μου...


Ομολογώ ότι κι εγώ για αυτό τον λόγο το βλέπω.

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Γιωργοοοο πως βγαινω απτο φουλ ομως τωρα και ζαλιστηκαααα;;;


[QUOTE=george1520;1095504]Ομολογώ ότι κι εγώ για αυτό τον λόγο το βλέπω.[/QU
Χαχαχα...εγω μετα μπαινω κ γιουτουμπ για να δω το κραξιμο στα σχολιααα

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Παμε παρακατω...περιμενω να αρχισει το μαστερσεφ να δω ξεκατινιασμα...το παραδεχομαι,ειναι το guilty pleasure μου...


Eγω το βλέπω για την Μαρία :Ρ

----------


## elis

https://youtu.be/CVSeRJIki2M

----------


## george1520

> Χαχαχα...εγω μετα μπαινω κ γιουτουμπ για να δω το κραξιμο στα σχολιααα


Εντάξει το τερμάτισες εσύ.. Εγώ άμα δω πολύ ξεκατίνιασμα απλά αλλάζω κανάλι.. Φέτος δεν υπάρχει κάποιος που να αξίζει σαν χαρακτήρας. Νόμιζα πως ο χειροτερος είναι ο κύπριος αλλά έκανα λάθος

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Γιωργοοοο πως βγαινω απτο φουλ ομως τωρα και ζαλιστηκαααα;;;





> Eγω το βλέπω για την Μαρία :Ρ


Ενταξει,αντικειμενικα η Μαρια πανεμορφη και μεχρι στιγμης τουλαχιστον δεν εχει βγαλει κατι αρνητικο σαν χαρακτηρας...απλα να βαφεται λιγοοο λιγοτερο γιατι δεν το χει αναγκη...η πολυ εντονο ματι η πολυ εντονο κραγιον...εσεις οι αντρες βεβαια δεν τα παρατηρειτε αυτα αλλα ειναι τοσο ομορφη που δεν τον χει αναγκη τοσο βαψιμο.Αποψη μου παντα.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Ενταξει,αντικειμενικα η Μαρια πανεμορφη και μεχρι στιγμης τουλαχιστον δεν εχει βγαλει κατι αρνητικο σαν χαρακτηρας...απλα να βαφεται λιγοοο λιγοτερο γιατι δεν το χει αναγκη...η πολυ εντονο ματι η πολυ εντονο κραγιον...εσεις οι αντρες βεβαια δεν τα παρατηρειτε αυτα αλλα ειναι τοσο ομορφη που δεν τον χει αναγκη τοσο βαψιμο.Αποψη μου παντα.


Και Ασημίνα από το περυσινό
Που αβαφη είναι κουκλάρα ενώ βαμμένη όχι τόσο

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Γιωργοοοο πως βγαινω απτο φουλ ομως τωρα και ζαλιστηκαααα;;;





> Εντάξει το τερμάτισες εσύ.. Εγώ άμα δω πολύ ξεκατίνιασμα απλά αλλάζω κανάλι.. Φέτος δεν υπάρχει κάποιος που να αξίζει σαν χαρακτήρας. Νόμιζα πως ο χειροτερος είναι ο κύπριος αλλά έκανα λάθος


Εγω μονο...;;;που να δεις ποσοι ειμαστε μετα γιουτουμπ...χαμος γινεται...τελικα οντως...ισως ο κυπριος να χει πεσει μεσα για καποια ατομα...θα ξεκαθαρισει το τοπιο...

----------


## george1520

Βλέπω μια αγωνία.

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Γιωργοοοο πως βγαινω απτο φουλ ομως τωρα και ζαλιστηκαααα;;;





> Και Ασημίνα από το περυσινό
> Που αβαφη είναι κουκλάρα ενώ βαμμένη όχι τόσο


Ναι κι Ασημινα ομορφη αν και η Μαρια μ αρεσει περισσοτερο σε συνολο...

----------


## george1520

> Ναι κι Ασημινα ομορφη αν και η Μαρια μ αρεσει περισσοτερο σε συνολο...


Πήγαινε στο μήνυμα μου πάνω και φύγε το +.. Για να. Μην μπαίνει σε όλα τα ποστ σου.

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Πήγαινε στο μήνυμα μου πάνω και φύγε το +.. Για να. Μην μπαίνει σε όλα τα ποστ σου.


Το βγαλα...για αυτο εβγαινε;;αα καλα θα μαθω π θα παει

----------


## george1520

> Το βγαλα...για αυτο εβγαινε;;αα καλα θα μαθω π θα παει


Παρακαλώ...

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Ναι κι Ασημινα ομορφη αν και η Μαρια μ αρεσει περισσοτερο σε συνολο...


Και να ρωτησω τώρα:Πιο αχώνευτο άτομο από την Σπυριδούλα έχει περασει σε ριάλιτι?

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Και να ρωτησω τώρα:Πιο αχώνευτο άτομο από την Σπυριδούλα έχει περασει σε ριάλιτι?


Σπυριδουλα σκασεεεε!!...φετος πιστευω εχουμε μεγαλες πιθανοτητες να γνωρισουμε χειροτερο ατομο απο την Σπυριδουλα.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Σπυριδουλα σκασεεεε!!...φετος πιστευω εχουμε μεγαλες πιθανοτητες να γνωρισουμε χειροτερο ατομο απο την Σπυριδουλα.


Σπυριδούλα και Μανατζερ Ράγκμπι από Survivor,και 1-2 που έχω στον νου από το περσινό GNTM ότι πιο αχωνευτο έχω δει σε ριάλιτι.

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Σπυριδούλα και Μανατζερ Ράγκμπι από Survivor,και 1-2 που έχω στον νου από το περσινό GNTM ότι πιο αχωνευτο έχω δει σε ριάλιτι.


Και Τζωρτζης...

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Και Τζωρτζης...


Ε τον σιχαμένο.
Από το περυσινό GNTM,Ξανθούλα και Μεγκι.

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Ε τον σιχαμένο.
> Από το περυσινό GNTM,Ξανθούλα και Μεγκι.


Γιατι η αλλη η χαφιτσουκ και η Κατια καλυτερες;;απαπα

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Γιατι η αλλη η χαφιτσουκ και η Κατια καλυτερες;;απαπα


Η Μαριτίνα λες?Αίσχος.
Όπως και η Κάτια.
Οι άλλες δυο όμως έχουν τα πρωτεία,και μετα το δίδυμο που ανέφερες.Το top 5 κλείνει η Ιωαννίδου,αλλά αυτην την παραδέχομαι σε 2 πράγματα.

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Η Μαριτίνα λες?Αίσχος.
> Όπως και η Κάτια.
> Οι άλλες δυο όμως έχουν τα πρωτεία,και μετα το δίδυμο που ανέφερες.Το top 5 κλείνει η Ιωαννίδου,αλλά αυτην την παραδέχομαι σε 2 πράγματα.


Μπααα...διαφωνουμεεε...Μαρτι να και Κατια ο,τι χειροτερο εχω δει.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Μπααα...διαφωνουμεεε...Μαρτι να και Κατια ο,τι χειροτερο εχω δει.


Και φυσικά καμία τους δεν θα κανει καριέρα μοντελου.Ούτε θα το παλέψει.

Η μόνη που το έχει προσπαθησει κάπως είναι η Ιωαννίδου.

----------


## Ορέστης

> Γιατι;
> 
> (Αν θελεις απαντας βεβαια, χωρις να θελω να γινω αδιακριτος απλα μου εκανε εντυπωση που δειχνεις να το λες με τοση βεβαιοτητα.. Γιατι πιστευεις πως δεν μπορει να ειναι θετικη εμπειρια; )


Μια νεα κοπελα σαν αυτην θελει ρομαντζο και ποτισμα. Αν δεν την ποτισω εγω, πολυ συντομα θα βρεθει αλλος να την ποτισει. Εχει αρκετες παρεες, και με ελληνιδες, και με Ελληνες, και με ξενους.., Χτες ηθελε κατι παραπανω απο εμενα. Ισως να την παω σε καποιο μπαρακι, ισως να ειμαι πιο θερμος μαζι της... Με ρωτησε γιατι ανησυχω τοσο πολυ αν θα περασει καλα. (της ειχα πει οτι αυτο σκεφτομουν). 

Τωρα εσυ με ρωτας γιατι δεν την ποτιζω. 

Πρωτον γιατι εχω μια φοβια, παραλογη ισως, οτι κουβαλαω σεξουαλικως μεταδοτικα μικροβια.

Δευτερον γιατι η μανικα μου ειναι χαλασμενη. Εχω παει σε ενα σωρο γιατρους και με εμπαιζουν. Δε μπορω να τη φτιαξω. Αν φτασω στο κρεβατι με καποια θα γινω τελειως ρεζιλι.

Οποτε καλυτερα και για τους δυο μας να μην προχωρησει το θεμα. Μου αρεσε που φαγαμε παγωτο μαζι, αλλα τι να γινει, δε μπορουμε να εχουμε ο, τι θελουμε.

Σημερα μιλησαμε λιγο και προτιμησε να φυγει με τις φιλες της παρα μαζι μου. Πιο βολικα ετσι.

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Και φυσικά καμία τους δεν θα κανει καριέρα μοντελου.Ούτε θα το παλέψει.
> 
> Η μόνη που το έχει προσπαθησει κάπως είναι η Ιωαννίδου.


Ναι εδω συμφωνω.Τουλαχιστον αυτη πηγε εξωτερικο,ασχοληθηκε.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

MasterChef απόψε ή Champions League?

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> MasterChef απόψε ή Champions League?


Εγω οπως καταλαβαινετε....μαστερσεφ!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## blackbird

> Δεν μπορω να ειμαι εντελως τυπικος μαζι της. Της εχω πει πολλες φορες οτι εχει ωραιο χαμογελο. Λολ! Πως να μην το ελεγα; Νομιζω οτι μπορει να ηθελε να παμε σε ξενοδοχειο. Αν οντως, σιγουρα θα απογοητευτηκε. Και θα νευριασε ενδεχομενως! Τι περιεργη κατασταση. Επειδη ειμαστε σε φορουμ ψυχολογιας δε θα σας κρυψω οτι νιωθω ερεθισμενος συχνα οταν στεκομαι κοντα της. Αλλα θα ηταν ασχημο και για τους δυο μας να προχωρησουμε.


Πάντα σκέφτεσαι τα χειρότερα σενάρια. Όταν δεν σου μίλησε μια μέρα στο μάθημα νόμιζες ότι σε αντιπαθεί. Τώρα επειδή δεν της πρότεινες να κάνετε κάτι άλλο, υποθέτεις (πάλι) πως μπορεί να περίμενε να της προτείνεις να πάτε σε ξενοδοχείο. Και για τα χειρότερα σενάρια η υπόθεση γίνεται σιγουριά μέχρι που διαψεύδεσαι και η ίδια ιστορία ξεκινάει από την αρχή και εσύ αρρωσταίνεις από το άγχος και τις σκέψεις. 

Αφού την γουστάρεις δείξτο και μην υποθέτεις πιθανές (άσχημες βεβαίως βεβαίως) αντιδράσεις. Αν μη τι άλλο άστην να αποφασίσει μόνη της και να δείτε στην πράξη πώς θα πάει. Ποτέ δεν ξέρεις από πριν. Και αν έχεις τόσο άγχος είναι λογικό να μην μπορείς να λειτουργείς ούτε σωματικά. Οι διαφορετικοί χαρακτήρες που λες παρακάτω δεν είναι πρόβλημα. Όλοι μας διαφορετικοί είμαστε και υπάρχουν ζευγάρια με πολύ διαφορετικά γούστα αλλά τα βρίσκουν. Αλλού είναι το πρόβλημα και εσύ το δημιουργείς. Στο μυαλό σου. Απλά ζήστο και σταμάτα να σκέφτεσαι.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Εγω οπως καταλαβαινετε....μαστερσεφ!!


Θέλω ενημέρωση αναλυτική,λίγο μετά τις 12

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Θέλω ενημέρωση αναλυτική,λίγο μετά τις 12


Χαχαχα...οκ

----------


## oboro

> Μια νεα κοπελα σαν αυτην θελει ρομαντζο και ποτισμα. Αν δεν την ποτισω εγω, πολυ συντομα θα βρεθει αλλος να την ποτισει. Εχει αρκετες παρεες, και με ελληνιδες, και με Ελληνες, και με ξενους.., Χτες ηθελε κατι παραπανω απο εμενα. Ισως να την παω σε καποιο μπαρακι, ισως να ειμαι πιο θερμος μαζι της... Με ρωτησε γιατι ανησυχω τοσο πολυ αν θα περασει καλα. (της ειχα πει οτι αυτο σκεφτομουν). 
> 
> Τωρα εσυ με ρωτας γιατι δεν την ποτιζω. 
> 
> Πρωτον γιατι εχω μια φοβια, παραλογη ισως, οτι κουβαλαω σεξουαλικως μεταδοτικα μικροβια.
> 
> Δευτερον γιατι η μανικα μου ειναι χαλασμενη. Εχω παει σε ενα σωρο γιατρους και με εμπαιζουν. Δε μπορω να τη φτιαξω. Αν φτασω στο κρεβατι με καποια θα γινω τελειως ρεζιλι.
> 
> Οποτε καλυτερα και για τους δυο μας να μην προχωρησει το θεμα. Μου αρεσε που φαγαμε παγωτο μαζι, αλλα τι να γινει, δε μπορουμε να εχουμε ο, τι θελουμε.
> ...


Για τα σεξουαλικα μεταδιδομενα νοσηματα εχεις καποια συμπτωματα και ανησυχεις; Εχεις παει σε αφροδισιολογο για εξετασεις; Δεν ειναι τοσο πολυπλοκη διαδικασια.

Επισης για το αλλο θεμα, μονος σου οταν εισαι λειτουργεις; Η απλα δεν εχεις στυση ποτε οταν εισαι εξω; Σε καθε περιπτωση, σε ουρολογο η σεξολογο εχεις παει για αυτο;

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Χαχαχα...οκ


Ιδίως σε οτι εχει να κάνει με το Μαρακι. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Μικρη Ολλανδεζα αναμένω πλήρες ραπόρτο.

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

> https://youtu.be/CVSeRJIki2M


ΤΖΜΛ!! ΓΕΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΡΕ ΕΛΙΣ ΑΛΑΝΙΙΙΙΙ
Σου άρεσε ο καινούργιος δίσκος;;;

----------


## elis

τελειος ειναι

----------


## Ορέστης

> Για τα σεξουαλικα μεταδιδομενα νοσηματα εχεις καποια συμπτωματα και ανησυχεις; Εχεις παει σε αφροδισιολογο για εξετασεις; Δεν ειναι τοσο πολυπλοκη διαδικασια.
> 
> Επισης για το αλλο θεμα, μονος σου οταν εισαι λειτουργεις; Η απλα δεν εχεις στυση ποτε οταν εισαι εξω; Σε καθε περιπτωση, σε ουρολογο η σεξολογο εχεις παει για αυτο;


Εχω κανει καποιες εξετασεις που βγηκαν καθαρες αλλα δεν τις εχω κανει ολες. Θα ελεγα μαλιστα οτι φοβαμαι να τις κανω ολες. 

Οσον αφορα τη στυση ακομα και στον αυνανισμο δε λειτουργει ικανοποιητικα διοτι δεν διατηρειται η πληρης σκληροτητα χωρις προσπαθεια. Αυτο στο σεξ κανει τα πραγματα δυσκολα. Οι ουρολογοι λενε οτι ειναι ψυχολογικο. 

Επισης εχω αποκτησει ενα ακομα προβλημα μετα απο θεραπεια με κορτιζονη. Συγκεκριμενα εχασε την ελαστικοτητα το πετσακι και οταν τραβιεται πισω λυγιζει λιγο το σωμα του πεους και με ποναει. Ε αντε να πονας τωρα και να προσπαθεις να πετυχεις στυση. Πηγα στη δερματολογο στο νοσοκομειο ΑΣ, μού λεει μια χαρα τραβιεται. Λεω, συγνωμη, αλλο μεγεθος εχει τωρα που βρισκεται σε χαλαση, αλλο μεγεθος εχει οταν βρισκεται σε στυση. Με κοιταζεψσαν εξωγηινο! Μου δωσε μια αλοιφη κορτιζονουχα, λεει για να σπασει τυχον ινωση αν υπαρχει. Εγω ομως επειδη επαθα τη ζημια απο κορτιζονουχο αλοιφη, και επειδη δεν την ειδα και πολυ σχετικη την κυρια αυτη, δεν τη χρησιμοποιησα. 
Πηγα μετα σε εναν ουρολογο του ΙΚΑ, του ειπα το και το, μολις ακουσε κορτιζονη, εκανε μια γκριματσα εντονα ανησυχη αλλα δεν σχολιασε. Μετα μου ειπε οτι θα μπορουσε για το προβλημα μου να γινει περιτομη. Δεν με εξετασε ομως, δε μου ειπε αν ΕΓΩ χρειαζομαι επεμβαση ή αν μπορει να καλυτερεψει με συντηρητικη θεραπεια. Με αλλα λογια μού ειπε μια γενικη πληροφορια που βρισκω και μονος μου στο γκουγκλ, εγω δεν πηγα ομως εκει για σεμιναριο, πηγα για διαγνωση στο δικο μου συγκεκριμενο προβλημα! 

Αυτα οσον αφορα τα οργανικα προβληματα, χωρια κατι αλλα ψιλα - ειδατε τωρα πως εγιναν μεσα σε μια νυχτα τα ματια μου; Επαθα ευρειαγγειες κατω απ τα ματια. Αυτες δε θεραπευονται και με κανουν να μοιαζω σαν ναρκομανης. Με τι θαρρος να παω τωρα σε μια κοπελα και να κανω τον ωραιο οταν ξερω οτι θα κοιταζει αντιαισθητικα ματια; Με βρισκει το ενα κακο μετα το αλλο, σαν ο ιδιος ο Θεος να μου λεει θα σε τιμωρησω αν δεν τα παρατησεις.

----------


## oboro

> Εχω κανει καποιες εξετασεις που βγηκαν καθαρες αλλα δεν τις εχω κανει ολες. Θα ελεγα μαλιστα οτι φοβαμαι να τις κανω ολες. 
> 
> Οσον αφορα τη στυση ακομα και στον αυνανισμο δε λειτουργει ικανοποιητικα διοτι δεν διατηρειται η πληρης σκληροτητα χωρις προσπαθεια. Αυτο στο σεξ κανει τα πραγματα δυσκολα. Οι ουρολογοι λενε οτι ειναι ψυχολογικο. 
> 
> Επισης εχω αποκτησει ενα ακομα προβλημα μετα απο θεραπεια με κορτιζονη. Συγκεκριμενα εχασε την ελαστικοτητα το πετσακι και οταν τραβιεται πισω λυγιζει λιγο το σωμα του πεους και με ποναει. Ε αντε να πονας τωρα και να προσπαθεις να πετυχεις στυση. Πηγα στη δερματολογο στο νοσοκομειο ΑΣ, μού λεει μια χαρα τραβιεται. Λεω, συγνωμη, αλλο μεγεθος εχει τωρα που βρισκεται σε χαλαση, αλλο μεγεθος εχει οταν βρισκεται σε στυση. Με κοιταζεψσαν εξωγηινο! Μου δωσε μια αλοιφη κορτιζονουχα, λεει για να σπασει τυχον ινωση αν υπαρχει. Εγω ομως επειδη επαθα τη ζημια απο κορτιζονουχο αλοιφη, και επειδη δεν την ειδα και πολυ σχετικη την κυρια αυτη, δεν τη χρησιμοποιησα. 
> Πηγα μετα σε εναν ουρολογο του ΙΚΑ, του ειπα το και το, μολις ακουσε κορτιζονη, εκανε μια γκριματσα εντονα ανησυχη αλλα δεν σχολιασε. Μετα μου ειπε οτι θα μπορουσε για το προβλημα μου να γινει περιτομη. Δεν με εξετασε ομως, δε μου ειπε αν ΕΓΩ χρειαζομαι επεμβαση ή αν μπορει να καλυτερεψει με συντηρητικη θεραπεια. Με αλλα λογια μού ειπε μια γενικη πληροφορια που βρισκω και μονος μου στο γκουγκλ, εγω δεν πηγα ομως εκει για σεμιναριο, πηγα για διαγνωση στο δικο μου συγκεκριμενο προβλημα! 
> 
> Αυτα οσον αφορα τα οργανικα προβληματα, χωρια κατι αλλα ψιλα - ειδατε τωρα πως εγιναν μεσα σε μια νυχτα τα ματια μου; Επαθα ευρειαγγειες κατω απ τα ματια. Αυτες δε θεραπευονται και με κανουν να μοιαζω σαν ναρκομανης. Με τι θαρρος να παω τωρα σε μια κοπελα και να κανω τον ωραιο οταν ξερω οτι θα κοιταζει αντιαισθητικα ματια; Με βρισκει το ενα κακο μετα το αλλο, σαν ο ιδιος ο Θεος να μου λεει θα σε τιμωρησω αν δεν τα παρατησεις.


Περιγραφεις πραγματα 100% αντιμετωπισιμα ομως. Ακομα και τα αγγεια απ' οσο ξερω καυτηριαζονται. Οκ και αυτο και η ακροποσθη εχουν λιγο οδυνηρες λυσεις απ' οτι καταλαβα, μονο ομως για λιγο. Μετα θα εισαι μια χαρα.

Δε σε τιμωρει ο Θεος σπρωχνωντας σε να τα παρατησεις. Εσυ τιμωρεις τον εαυτο σου, που τα παρατας.

----------


## Ορέστης

> Πάντα σκέφτεσαι τα χειρότερα σενάρια. Όταν δεν σου μίλησε μια μέρα στο μάθημα νόμιζες ότι σε αντιπαθεί. Τώρα επειδή δεν της πρότεινες να κάνετε κάτι άλλο, υποθέτεις (πάλι) πως μπορεί να περίμενε να της προτείνεις να πάτε σε ξενοδοχείο. Και για τα χειρότερα σενάρια η υπόθεση γίνεται σιγουριά μέχρι που διαψεύδεσαι και η ίδια ιστορία ξεκινάει από την αρχή και εσύ αρρωσταίνεις από το άγχος και τις σκέψεις. 
> 
> Αφού την γουστάρεις δείξτο και μην υποθέτεις πιθανές (άσχημες βεβαίως βεβαίως) αντιδράσεις. Αν μη τι άλλο άστην να αποφασίσει μόνη της και να δείτε στην πράξη πώς θα πάει. Ποτέ δεν ξέρεις από πριν. Και αν έχεις τόσο άγχος είναι λογικό να μην μπορείς να λειτουργείς ούτε σωματικά. Οι διαφορετικοί χαρακτήρες που λες παρακάτω δεν είναι πρόβλημα. Όλοι μας διαφορετικοί είμαστε και υπάρχουν ζευγάρια με πολύ διαφορετικά γούστα αλλά τα βρίσκουν. Αλλού είναι το πρόβλημα και εσύ το δημιουργείς. Στο μυαλό σου. Απλά ζήστο και σταμάτα να σκέφτεσαι.


Τη συμπαθω αλλα δεν ξερω αν θα μπορουσα να την ερωτευτω. Δεν της αξιζει μια ολοκληρη καρδια, απο μια μιση; Μου λες να την αφησω να αποφασισει εκεινη, αλλα αν εγω ξερω οτι θα της εφερνα κακο, δεν εχω εγω την ευθυνη να την προστατευσω απο τον εαυτο μου; Μου ερχεται στο νου η σκηνη του Ψαλτη απο τη σειρα ο Συμβολαιογραφος ( βαλε γιουτουμπ "Ψαλτης Συμβολαιογραφος".). Λεει στο αφεντικο "Εσυ (που ειχες την επιλογη), εσυ εισαι το σκουλικι, εσυ και το σιχαμα!".

----------


## oboro

Εχεις σκεφτει οτι μπορει να αισθανεσαι να εχεις μιση καρδια ακριβως επειδη δεν πιστευεις οτι σου αξιζει να σου δωσει καποιος ολοκληρη τη δικη του;

----------


## Ορέστης

> Εχεις σκεφτει οτι μπορει να αισθανεσαι να εχεις μιση καρδια ακριβως επειδη δεν πιστευεις οτι σου αξιζει να σου δωσει καποιος ολοκληρη τη δικη του;


Δεν ξερω το γιατι... Ειμαι πολυ απαιτητικος; Πολυ απαισιοδοξος; Πολυ αναισθητος πλεον;

Σιγουρα θα ημουν πιο αυθορμητος συναισθηματικα αν πηγαινα πιο καλα στη ζωη μου, αν δε μου συνεβαιναν τοσες ατυχιες. Θα αισθανομουν γενικοτερα καλυτερα και αυτο θα το εδινα γυρω μου.

Αντικειμενικα η κοπελα ειναι ξεχωριστη. Ισως καποτε που θα ειμαι πιο δυνατος και τολμηρος, να ψαξω κατι σαν αυτην, αλλα να μην το βρω.

----------


## blackbird

> Τη συμπαθω αλλα δεν ξερω αν θα μπορουσα να την ερωτευτω. Δεν της αξιζει μια ολοκληρη καρδια, απο μια μιση; Μου λες να την αφησω να αποφασισει εκεινη, αλλα αν εγω ξερω οτι θα της εφερνα κακο, δεν εχω εγω την ευθυνη να την προστατευσω απο τον εαυτο μου; Μου ερχεται στο νου η σκηνη του Ψαλτη απο τη σειρα ο Συμβολαιογραφος ( βαλε γιουτουμπ "Ψαλτης Συμβολαιογραφος".). Λεει στο αφεντικο "Εσυ (που ειχες την επιλογη), εσυ εισαι το σκουλικι, εσυ και το σιχαμα!".


Αυτή ξέρει τι της αξίζει, αυτή αποφασίζει για την ζωή της. Εσύ αντίστοιχα αποφασίζεις για τον εαυτό σου. Δεν προστατεύεις εκείνη από το να βγεις από την ζωή της Ορέστη. Τον εαυτό σου προσπαθείς να προστατεύσεις καταβάθος επειδή φοβάσαι τις συνέπειες. Αν δεν μπορείς να την ερωτευτείς και πιστεύεις πως εκείνη θέλει να γίνει κάτι ερωτικό μεταξύ σας, και αν πιστεύεις πως δεν μπορείς να διαχειριστείς την κατάσταση τότε το κόβεις με τρόπο. Για να προστατεύσεις και εκείνη όπως λες αλλά κυρίως εσένα. Αλλά πάλι λες πως δεν μπορείς να είσαι τυπικός, καταβάθος δεν θες να είσαι κτλ. Οπότε δεν μπορώ να πω κάτι άλλο.

----------


## elisabet

γαμωτο....εχουν μαζευτει δεν ξερω και εγω ποσες γατες στην γειτονια, τοσες που ειναι αδυνατο να τις φροντιζω ξεχωριστα την καθεμια οπως θα πρεπε και εχω πει υποτιθεται να μην δενομαι. Παρολα αυτα, ενα γατακι απο ολα το ξεχωρισα, ισως επειδη αρρωστησε απο μωρο κ του κανα θεραπεια κ τωρα παλι αρρωστο...δεν ξερω αν θα την γλιτωσει. 
Κ θα χω κ τυψεις οτι ενω το ειδα απο χθες οτι δεν ηταν καλα, δεν το πηγα κατευθειαν στον κτηνιατρο, με αποτελεσμα μετα να εξαφανιστει ολη μερα και σημερα το πρωι που το ειδα κ το πηγα στον κτηνιατρο ηταν ηδη πολυ χαλια.

----------


## elis

https://youtu.be/MtAKEhr7qAY

----------


## Κύκνος

> γαμωτο....εχουν μαζευτει δεν ξερω και εγω ποσες γατες στην γειτονια, τοσες που ειναι αδυνατο να τις φροντιζω ξεχωριστα την καθεμια οπως θα πρεπε και εχω πει υποτιθεται να μην δενομαι. Παρολα αυτα, ενα γατακι απο ολα το ξεχωρισα, ισως επειδη αρρωστησε απο μωρο κ του κανα θεραπεια κ τωρα παλι αρρωστο...δεν ξερω αν θα την γλιτωσει. 
> Κ θα χω κ τυψεις οτι ενω το ειδα απο χθες οτι δεν ηταν καλα, δεν το πηγα κατευθειαν στον κτηνιατρο, με αποτελεσμα μετα να εξαφανιστει ολη μερα και σημερα το πρωι που το ειδα κ το πηγα στον κτηνιατρο ηταν ηδη πολυ χαλια.


Εύχομαι να τα καταφέρει η ψυχούλα...

----------


## george1520

> γαμωτο....εχουν μαζευτει δεν ξερω και εγω ποσες γατες στην γειτονια, τοσες που ειναι αδυνατο να τις φροντιζω ξεχωριστα την καθεμια οπως θα πρεπε και εχω πει υποτιθεται να μην δενομαι. Παρολα αυτα, ενα γατακι απο ολα το ξεχωρισα, ισως επειδη αρρωστησε απο μωρο κ του κανα θεραπεια κ τωρα παλι αρρωστο...δεν ξερω αν θα την γλιτωσει. 
> Κ θα χω κ τυψεις οτι ενω το ειδα απο χθες οτι δεν ηταν καλα, δεν το πηγα κατευθειαν στον κτηνιατρο, με αποτελεσμα μετα να εξαφανιστει ολη μερα και σημερα το πρωι που το ειδα κ το πηγα στον κτηνιατρο ηταν ηδη πολυ χαλια.


Τι έχει ακριβώς το γατάκι?? Πόσο είναι?

----------


## elisabet

> Τι έχει ακριβώς το γατάκι?? Πόσο είναι?


αυτο που παθαινουν απτα ματια...και μετα τρεχει κ η μυτη τους. Αυτο ειχε ξαναπαθει απο μωρο που το χα βρει αλλα το χαμε προλαβει τοτε. Τωρα ειναι 3 μηνων περιπου αλλα δεν ξερω το βλεπω πολυ χαλια...δεν τρωει με τιποτα οσο κ αν προσπαθω. Μονο νερο πινει κ οσο γαλα καταφερα κ του εδωσα με την συριγγα. Μου κανει τρομερη εντυπωση πως εγινε τοσο χαλια σε μια μερα. Προχθες ηταν μια χαρα το γατακι, εφαγε, επαιζε...

----------


## george1520

> αυτο που παθαινουν απτα ματια...και μετα τρεχει κ η μυτη τους. Αυτο ειχε ξαναπαθει απο μωρο που το χα βρει αλλα το χαμε προλαβει τοτε. Τωρα ειναι 3 μηνων περιπου αλλα δεν ξερω το βλεπω πολυ χαλια...δεν τρωει με τιποτα οσο κ αν προσπαθω. Μονο νερο πινει κ οσο γαλα καταφερα κ του εδωσα με την συριγγα. Μου κανει τρομερη εντυπωση πως εγινε τοσο χαλια σε μια μερα. Προχθες ηταν μια χαρα το γατακι, εφαγε, επαιζε...


Μέσα σε μια μέρα μπορούν να πεθάνουν τα γατάκια αν αρρωστήσουν. 
Έχει κονσέρβες ad hill s είναι υγρές και μπορεί να τις ρουφήξει η σύριγγα.. Είναι βιταμίνες.. Καθάρισε τα μάτια με χαμομήλι και βάλε tobrex.. Δώσε του αντιβίωση vibramycin είναι ανθρώπινη.. Για την ηλικία του δώσε 1/8..

Αν μπορείς να τον πάρεις κτηνίατρο θα είναι καλυτςρα. Αλλά η γρίπη αυτή των γατών αν αργήσεις είναι δύσκολα τα πράγματα

----------


## elis

https://youtu.be/oXJuFqXECpc

----------


## elisabet

> Μέσα σε μια μέρα μπορούν να πεθάνουν τα γατάκια αν αρρωστήσουν. 
> Έχει κονσέρβες ad hill s είναι υγρές και μπορεί να τις ρουφήξει η σύριγγα.. Είναι βιταμίνες.. Καθάρισε τα μάτια με χαμομήλι και βάλε tobrex.. Δώσε του αντιβίωση vibramycin είναι ανθρώπινη.. Για την ηλικία του δώσε 1/8..
> 
> Αν μπορείς να τον πάρεις κτηνίατρο θα είναι καλυτςρα. Αλλά η γρίπη αυτή των γατών αν αργήσεις είναι δύσκολα τα πράγματα


τον πηγα σημερα το πρωι κτηνιατρο Γιωργο, του εκανε ενεσιμη αντιβιωση...αλλα το θεμα ειναι δεν τρωει

----------


## elisabet

> Εύχομαι να τα καταφέρει η ψυχούλα...


Σ ευχαριστω Κυκνε...θα δειξει μεχρι το πρωι, αν καταφερει κι αντεξει σημερα, μετα θα ναι οκ.

----------


## george1520

> τον πηγα σημερα το πρωι κτηνιατρο Γιωργο, του εκανε ενεσιμη αντιβιωση...αλλα το θεμα ειναι δεν τρωει


Τον κράτησαν μέσα?

----------


## elisabet

> Τον κράτησαν μέσα?


οχι, του εκανε ενεσιμη κ του βαλε ο ορο για λιγο επειδη ειχε αφυδατωθει κ μετα μου πε να τον παρω σπιτι . Μου πε οτι μαλλον θα γλιτωσει αλλα εγω δεν τον βλεπω καλα παρολα αυτα

----------


## george1520

> οχι, του εκανε ενεσιμη κ του βαλε ο ορο για λιγο επειδη ειχε αφυδατωθει κ μετα μου πε να τον παρω σπιτι . Μου πε οτι μαλλον θα γλιτωσει αλλα εγω δεν τον βλεπω καλα παρολα αυτα


Δεν σου έδωσε κονσέρβα για να τον ταΐζεις??

Τι του έδωσες να φάει?

----------


## elisabet

> Δεν σου έδωσε κονσέρβα για να τον ταΐζεις??
> 
> Τι του έδωσες να φάει?


οχι δεν μου ειπε τιποτα
προσπαθησα να του δωσω κανονικη κονσερβα δδεν ετρωγε, και μετα οσο καταφερα γαλα

----------


## blackbird

> οχι δεν μου ειπε τιποτα
> προσπαθησα να του δωσω κανονικη κονσερβα δδεν ετρωγε, και μετα οσο καταφερα γαλα


Μακάρι να γίνει καλά. Το πιστεύω όμως. Τον δικό μου τον μάζεψα, ο κτηνίατρος δεν του έδινε καμια ελπίδα γιατί δεν μπορούσε να φάει, ήταν πολύ αδύναμος. Τον ταΐζαμε 5 φορές την μέρα γάλα στη σύριγγα. Αγοράσαμε ειδικό γάλα για μωρά από το κτηνιατρείο. Ο γιατρός δεν το πίστευε που του είπα πως το σώσαμε. Εφόσον του έβαλε αντιβίωση και ορό και σου έδωσε ελπίδες, μην ανησυχείς. Προσπάθησε να του ξαναδώσεις γάλα και να είσαι κοντά του. Κράτησε το στόμα του ανοιχτό (μπορείς να χρειαστείς βοήθεια, εγώ το έκανα με την μαμά μου) και βάζε το γάλα με το ζόρι μέχρι να το καταπιεί.

----------


## george1520

> οχι δεν μου ειπε τιποτα
> προσπαθησα να του δωσω κανονικη κονσερβα δδεν ετρωγε, και μετα οσο καταφερα γαλα


Τι γάλα??

Μπορείς να πολτοποιησεις κοτόπουλο.. Να βάλει το ζουμί μέσα για να γίνει πιο υγρό και να του δώσεις να φάει με σύριγγα..
Το ιδανικοτερο τώρα είναι η κονσέρβα ψαριού. Έχει έντονη μυρωδιά και θα την φάει σιγουρα. Αλλά τωρα που έδωσες γάλα δεν ξέρω..
Ή κονσέρβα που σου είπα είναι τέλεια.. Μπαίνει μια χαρά στην σύριγγα αλλά τέτοια ωρα δεν μπορείς να βρεις.

Νερό με ηλεκτρολύτες να του δίνεις..

----------


## elisabet

> Τι γάλα??
> 
> Μπορείς να πολτοποιησεις κοτόπουλο.. Να βάλει το ζουμί μέσα για να γίνει πιο υγρό και να του δώσεις να φάει με σύριγγα..
> Το ιδανικοτερο τώρα είναι η κονσέρβα ψαριού. Έχει έντονη μυρωδιά και θα την φάει σιγουρα. Αλλά τωρα που έδωσες γάλα δεν ξέρω..
> Ή κονσέρβα που σου είπα είναι τέλεια.. Μπαίνει μια χαρά στην σύριγγα αλλά τέτοια ωρα δεν μπορείς να βρεις.
> 
> Νερό με ηλεκτρολύτες να του δίνεις..


Γιωργο με αγχωνεις πιο πολυ με αυτα που λες...όλα λαθος τα κανω??? δεν μου επε τιποτα απο αυτα ο κτηνιατρος. του ειπα οτι χθες ολη μερα ηταν εξαφανισμενος αρα προφανως δεν εφαγε ουτε ηπιε νερο κ οτι δεν τρωει κ απλα του εβαλε ορο κ μου πε οτι μαλλον θα την γλιτωσει κ οσο μπορω να του δινω νερο. Το νερο οτνως το πινει. οταν του βαζω μπροστα του το μπωλακι πινει μονος του.

----------


## george1520

> Γιωργο με αγχωνεις πιο πολυ με αυτα που λες...όλα λαθος τα κανω??? δεν μου επε τιποτα απο αυτα ο κτηνιατρος. του ειπα οτι χθες ολη μερα ηταν εξαφανισμενος αρα προφανως δεν εφαγε ουτε ηπιε νερο κ οτι δεν τρωει κ απλα του εβαλε ορο κ μου πε οτι μαλλον θα την γλιτωσει κ οσο μπορω να του δινω νερο. Το νερο οτνως το πινει. οταν του βαζω μπροστα του το μπωλακι πινει μονος του.


Εντάξει.. Σταματω. Για να σε βοηθήσω το έκανα..

----------


## elisabet

> Μακάρι να γίνει καλά. Το πιστεύω όμως. Τον δικό μου τον μάζεψα, ο κτηνίατρος δεν του έδινε καμια ελπίδα γιατί δεν μπορούσε να φάει, ήταν πολύ αδύναμος. Τον ταΐζαμε 5 φορές την μέρα γάλα στη σύριγγα. Αγοράσαμε ειδικό γάλα για μωρά από το κτηνιατρείο. Ο γιατρός δεν το πίστευε που του είπα πως το σώσαμε. Εφόσον του έβαλε αντιβίωση και ορό και σου έδωσε ελπίδες, μην ανησυχείς. Προσπάθησε να του ξαναδώσεις γάλα και να είσαι κοντά του. Κράτησε το στόμα του ανοιχτό (μπορείς να χρειαστείς βοήθεια, εγώ το έκανα με την μαμά μου) και βάζε το γάλα με το ζόρι μέχρι να το καταπιεί.


ουφφφ....σκαω με τα ζωα οταν αρρωσταινουν.
προσπαθω να του δινω οσο μπορω γαλα, του ανοιγω το στομα ναι...με δαγκωσε ηδη μια φορα αλλα επιμενω.

Δεν ξερω αλλα δε νομιζω να την βγαλει την νυχτα, ελπιζω να με διαψευσει.

----------


## blackbird

> ουφφφ....σκαω με τα ζωα οταν αρρωσταινουν.
> προσπαθω να του δινω οσο μπορω γαλα, του ανοιγω το στομα ναι...με δαγκωσε ηδη μια φορα αλλα επιμενω.
> 
> Δεν ξερω αλλα δε νομιζω να την βγαλει την νυχτα, ελπιζω να με διαψευσει.


Χθες το βράδυ το ίδιο νομίζαμε και για το δικό μου γατάκι. Ο κτηνίατρος ήρθε σπίτι μας 9:30 την νύχτα και του έβαλε ένεση και βιταμίνες και μπόρεσε να φάει κιόλας. Μέχρι το πρωί είχε ήδη συνέλθει. Μην ανησυχείς. Από την στιγμή που τον πήγες στον γιατρό θα συνέλθει. Απλά λογικά θέλει ξεκούραση και χρειάζεται χρόνος μέχρι να τον πιάσουν τα φάρμακα και να αναρρώσει. Δες ξανά μέχρι αύριο και αν είναι ξαναεπισκέπτεσαι κτηνιατρείο.

----------


## george1520

Θα ήθελα την γνώμη σας για κάτι.

Σκύλος 12 χρόνων με όγκους στο στήθος. Ο ένας μεγαλωσε αρκετά. Ακτινογραφιες θώρακα. Ο γιατρός είπε μετάσταση. 6-12 μήνες ζωής. Ο σκύλος έχει και φύσημα.

Χθες απόγευμα πήρα δεύτερη γνώμη. Οι ακτινογραφιες θώρακα είπε ναι έχουν σημάδια άσπρα αλλά δεν μπορούμε να πούμε με σιγουριά ότι είναι όγκοι.. Μπορεί λόγω ηλικίας. Πιστεύει ότι δεν είναι. Μπορεί όμως να είναι και γεματη εκεί αλλά λόγω μεγέθους να μη φαίνονται στην ακτινογραφία. Κάτι που είπε και ο πρώτος. 

Και οι δύο είπαν πως μόνο με μαγνητική μπορούμε να δούμε καθαρά που έχει αλλού όγκους πέρα από το στήθος. Ο δεύτερος γιατρός πρότεινε εγχείρηση και αφαίρεση των όγκων στο στήθος. 
Εγω σκέφτομαι Αν όμως έχει όγκους και στο θώρακα ή εγχείρηση άδικα θα γίνει.
Αυτό που φοβάται ο δεύτερος γιατρός είναι αν θα ξυπνήσει μετά την νάρκωση. Και στις δύο περιπτώσεις (μαγνητικής και εγχείρησης) θα γίνει νάρκωση. Αν αποφασίσω να την ναρκωσω καλύτερα λέει να κανει εγχείρηση και όχι μαγνητική..Αυτος πιστεύει ότι θα ξυπνήσει αλλά δεν μπορεί να μιλήσει με σιγουριά. Υπάρχει και τρίτη επιλογή να μην κάνω τίποτα αλλά αυτοί οι όγκοι θα συνεχίσουν να μεγαλώνουν.

Καλουμαι εγώ τώρα να πάρω απόφαση για μια άλλη ψυχή που δεν έχει ιδέα για το τι γίνεται. Με τα στοιχεια που έχω στην διάθεση μου εγώ πρέπει να αποφασίσω.. Το ένα σενάριο είναι πιο τρομακτικό από το άλλο. Εσείς τι θα κάνατε?

----------


## elisabet

> Θα ήθελα την γνώμη σας για κάτι.
> 
> Σκύλος 12 χρόνων με όγκους στο στήθος. Ο ένας μεγαλωσε αρκετά. Ακτινογραφιες θώρακα. Ο γιατρός είπε μετάσταση. 6-12 μήνες ζωής. Ο σκύλος έχει και φύσημα.
> 
> Χθες απόγευμα πήρα δεύτερη γνώμη. Οι ακτινογραφιες θώρακα είπε ναι έχουν σημάδια άσπρα αλλά δεν μπορούμε να πούμε με σιγουριά ότι είναι όγκοι.. Μπορεί λόγω ηλικίας. Πιστεύει ότι δεν είναι. Μπορεί όμως να είναι και γεματη εκεί αλλά λόγω μεγέθους να μη φαίνονται στην ακτινογραφία. Κάτι που είπε και ο πρώτος. 
> 
> Και οι δύο είπαν πως μόνο με μαγνητική μπορούμε να δούμε καθαρά που έχει αλλού όγκους πέρα από το στήθος. Ο δεύτερος γιατρός πρότεινε εγχείρηση και αφαίρεση των όγκων στο στήθος. 
> Εγω σκέφτομαι Αν όμως έχει όγκους και στο θώρακα ή εγχείρηση άδικα θα γίνει.
> Αυτό που φοβάται ο δεύτερος γιατρός είναι αν θα ξυπνήσει μετά την νάρκωση. Και στις δύο περιπτώσεις (μαγνητικής και εγχείρησης) θα γίνει νάρκωση. Αν αποφασίσω να την ναρκωσω καλύτερα λέει να κανει εγχείρηση και όχι μαγνητική..Αυτος πιστεύει ότι θα ξυπνήσει αλλά δεν μπορεί να μιλήσει με σιγουριά. Υπάρχει και τρίτη επιλογή να μην κάνω τίποτα αλλά αυτοί οι όγκοι θα συνεχίσουν να μεγαλώνουν.
> ...


Γιωργο το σκυλι οταν το παιρνεις ή το οποιοδηποτε ζωάκι, αποφασίζεις πως εσυ θα παιρνεις τις αποφάσεις για εκείνο. Κι αυτή με την σειρά της σε εμπιστεύεται και ξέρει πως θα αποφασισεις το καλύτερο.

Δεν θα σου πω τι θα εκανα στην θεση σου, στο δικό μου όταν ειχε καρκινο, ξεραμε πως εχει παει κ πνευμονες οποτε δεν υπηρχε το διλλημα της εγχειρησης, ηταν ξεκαθαρο πως δεν μπροουσαμε να κανουμε τιποτα.

Θα σου πω ομως να σκεφτεις και να αποφασισεις ηρεμα τι θα σε κανει να νιωσεις καλυτερα. Αν προκειται πχ να μην κανεις τιποτα και μετα να εισαι με τις τυψεις γιατι δεν εκανες επεμβαση...τοτε καντη. Ρωτα ολες τις παραμετρους για την επεμβαση, ποσο καιρο θα κανει να αναρρωσει στο σκυλι αν πανε ολα καλα, κατα ποσο θα μπορει να επανελθει...ρωτα οσα περισσοτερα μπορεις πριν αποφασισεις.


υγ. το γατακι ζει ακομα αλλα ειναι ακομα πιο χαλια. Απογοητευτηκα. Περιμενω να ανοιξει ο κτηνιατρος να ξαναπαω γιατι μετα πρεπει να φυγω

----------


## elis

https://youtu.be/wJguQs9oOBU

----------


## Ορέστης

Παιδια περαστικα στα ζωακια σας.

----------


## blackbird

Γιώργο (σχεδόν) σε όλα τα ιατρικά θέματα υπάρχει ρίσκο και καταλαβαίνω την αγωνία σου γιατί το έζησα. Κόντεψα να λυποθημήσω στο κτηνιατρείο όσο περίμενα, επειδή σκεφτόμουν πως θα την χάσουμε αν δεν ξυπνήσει. Αλλά όπως σου είπε και η Ελισάβετ, εσύ κάνεις απλά το καλύτερο για τον σκύλο σου και δυστυχώς πρέπει να πάρεις ρίσκο. Εδώ το κάνουμε και για τους ανθρώπους. Οι γιατροί, οι συγγενείς. Δεν έχουν άλλη επιλογή. Στη θέση σου αν την άφηνα στη μοίρα της θα τρωγόμουν και καθημερινά θα ανησυχούσα. Αν είναι να γίνει η νάρκωση και υπάρχει αυτή η πιθανότητα, τότε καλύτερα εγχείρηση όπως σου είπε ο άλλος γιατρός. Εύχομαι τα καλύτερα για το σκυλάκι σου!


Ελισάβετ λυπάμαι. Πες μας τι θα σου πει ο κτηνίατρος...

----------


## george1520

Σκέφτομαι την εγχείρηση.. Αλλά αν την βάλω πχ την άλλη βδομάδα και δεν ξυπνήσει? Εκει που είχα τρομάξει στο 6-12.. Ξαφνικά να την χασω σε μέρες; Νιώθω ότι πνίγομαι.. Όπου και να κοιτάξω υπάρχει γκρεμός.

----------


## blackbird

> Σκέφτομαι την εγχείρηση.. Αλλά αν την βάλω πχ την άλλη βδομάδα και δεν ξυπνήσει? Εκει που είχα τρομάξει στο 6-12.. Ξαφνικά να την χασω σε μέρες; Νιώθω ότι πνίγομαι.. Όπου και να κοιτάξω υπάρχει γκρεμός.


Πάρε λίγο χρόνο να σκεφτείς καλά και αν έχεις την δυνατότητα και το κουράγιο πήγαινε και σε άλλο γιατρό για να πάρεις κι' άλλη γνώμη...

----------


## ntinti

> Σκέφτομαι την εγχείρηση.. Αλλά αν την βάλω πχ την άλλη βδομάδα και δεν ξυπνήσει? Εκει που είχα τρομάξει στο 6-12.. Ξαφνικά να την χασω σε μέρες; Νιώθω ότι πνίγομαι.. Όπου και να κοιτάξω υπάρχει γκρεμός.


Γιώργο πως είναι ?Δείχνει να ποναει?
Είναι λειτουργικός ή κάθεται μαραζωμενος?

----------


## george1520

> Πάρε λίγο χρόνο να σκεφτείς καλά και αν έχεις την δυνατότητα και το κουράγιο πήγαινε και σε άλλο γιατρό για να πάρεις κι' άλλη γνώμη...


Έχω ρωτήσει ακόμη 2 γιατρούς (Ελλάδα) . Αλλά μόνο τις ακτινογραφιες είδαν και είπαν ότι δεν βλέπουν να έκανε μετάσταση.. Ο πρώτος μόνο είπε πως έκανε μετασταση άρα 6-12 μήνες ζωής. Και αυτοί είπαν εγχείρηση καλύτερα αλλά με ρίσκο να μην ξυπνήσει.. Οι όγκοι μεγαλώνουν και ίσως κάνουν μετασταση μετά οπότε καλύτερα να αφαιρεθούν. Ο δεύτερος γιατρός που την εξέτασε είπε να κάνουμε αναλύσεις αίματος να δούμε αν είναι όλα καλά και μετά βλέπουμε.. Γιατί αν έχουν θέμα τα νεφρά ή το συκώτι τότε εγχείρηση δεν κάνουμε..

Είναι όλα σαλάτα μέσα στον μυαλό μου. Δεν ξέρω τι είναι σωστό και τι είναι λάθος.

----------


## george1520

> Γιώργο πως είναι ?Δείχνει να ποναει?
> Είναι λειτουργικός ή κάθεται μαραζωμενος?


Είναι μια χαρά.. Σαν σκυλάκι κάνει. Τρέχει, παίζει.. Μουρμούρα συνέχεια.. Καμία σχέση με άλλα σκυλάκια που είναι 12χρονων.. Γιαυτό κολλάω τόσο.. Την βλέπω ζωηρή.. Αν την βάλω χειρουργείο και μου πουν "πέθανε έλα να την πάρεις".. Εκεί θα μείνω.. στον τόπο. Αν ήταν χάλια ίσως να μην το σκεφτόμουν τόσο. Από την άλλη λες Αφού είναι ζωηρή σημαίνει θα αντέξει την εγχείρηση.. Αλλά κανένας δεν μπορεί να μου πει 100% ότι θα αντέξει.. Δεν ξέρω αν θα αντέξω να την χάσω.. Δεν ξέρω ποια απόφαση είναι η καλύτερη.. Είναι σαν και μου έχουν το όπλο στο κεφάλι και είμαι στην άκρη του γκρεμού...

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

Εμενα ηταν ο πρωτος σκυλος που εχασα και το μεγαλυτερο σοκ ηταν οτι λιγο καιρο πριν ηταν ακομη ζωηρη,ο κανονικος της εαυτος...εκει τα ειδα ολα γιατι εγινε σε μια νυχτα αυτο.Μονο την προηγουμενη μερα ηταν ασχημα και την επομενη συνεβη.Δεν στο λεω για να σε στεναχωρησω αυτο αλλα γιατι τελικα καταλαβα οτι στα γηρατεια τους η ζωηραδα τους σε ξεγελα.Δεν μπορω να σου πω τι θα κανεις,νιωθω πολυ αβολα αλλα ο δευτερος που μιλησε για εξετασεις για να δειτε σε πρωτη φαση αν εχει νοημα η εγχειρηση,μου ακουστηκε πιο λογικος.Ακουστηκε...γιατι γιατρος δεν ειμαι...

----------


## Ορέστης

Γιωργο θεωρω οτι αναλυσεις αιματος ειναι απαραιτητες. Δε νομίζω οτι υπαρχει κτηνιατρος που δεν θα εκανε αναλυσεις αιματος πριν την αναισθησια. Υπαρχει καποιος εξειδικευμενος καρδιολογος- κτηνιατρος με εδρα στη Ν, Σμυρνη που κανει επισκεψεις στα σπιτια. Σκεφτομαι οτι ισως θα μπορουσε να κανει προεγχειρητικες εξετασεις. Την τελικη ευθυνη βεβαια παιρνει αυτος που κανει την εγχειριση και ο οποιος θα πρεπει να ειναι καλος και οχι μονο λογια κι ευθυνοφοβια.

----------


## blackbird

Γιώργο και εγώ συμφωνώ με μικρή ολλανδέζα και Ορέστη. Κύπρο μένεις είπες, σωστά; Θα σου στείλω με πμ το λινκ της κλινικής που πήγαμε την σκυλίτσα μου για εγχείρηση. Είχαμε ακούσει τα καλύτερα.

----------


## Ορέστης

> Γιώργο και εγώ συμφωνώ με μικρή ολλανδέζα και Ορέστη. Κύπρο μένεις είπες, σωστά; Θα σου στείλω με πμ το λινκ της κλινικής που πήγαμε την σκυλίτσα μου για εγχείρηση. Είχαμε ακούσει τα καλύτερα.


+1

Ψαξτο κι αλλο Γιωργο γιατι γενικα πολλοι κτηνιατροι τις δυσκολες υποθεσεις δλδ μεγαλα σε ηλικια ζωα και αρρωστα τις βλεπουν σαν καυτη πατατα και λενε μαλακιες για να μην παρουν ευθυνη. Αν εχει καλες πιθανοτητεςσ επιτυχιας η επεμβαση να την κανεις.

----------


## george1520

Θα κάνουμε αναλύσεις αίματος σίγουρα... Την άλλη βδομάδα θα το κανονίσω. 
Μπορεί να μην βγουν καθαρές και έτσι να μην έχω επιλογές.. Αν βγουν καθαρές (που το εύχομαι) πάλι θα πρέπει να αποφασίσω αν θα κάνουμε εγχείρηση ή όχι..
Αλλα που να πάω να τις κάνω? Στον πρώτο που είναι ο κτηνίατρος της ή στον δεύτερο? Και αν βγουν καθαρές ποιος θα κάνει την εγχείρηση? Αυτός που θα κάνει την εγχείρηση θα πρέπει να κάνει και τις αναλύσεις.. Δεν μπορώ να πάω στον πρώτο για αναλύσεις και μετά να πάω στον δεύτερο για εγχείρηση. Τον πρώτο τον ξέρω 2 χρόνια.. Δεν είναι γνωστός στην πόλη. Μόνο στειρωσεις έκανε σε γάτους που του έχω πάρει. Δεν ξέρω πως λειτουργεί σε κάτι πιο δύσκολο. Τον δεύτερο πρώτη φορά τον είδα χθες. Είναι γνωστός όμως. Ήμουν στο δωμάτιο εγώ, αυτός, 2 ακόμη γιατροί (γυναίκες) και δύο νοσοκόμες. Είδαν τις ακτινογραφιες και οι 3 αλλά μόνο οι 2 την εξέτασαν. Η μία είπε ότι δεν βλέπει όγκους στον θώρακα. Όλη όμως την συζήτηση την έκανα με αυτόν. Ειχα την προσοχή που ήθελα..

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Θα κάνουμε αναλύσεις αίματος σίγουρα... Την άλλη βδομάδα θα το κανονίσω. 
> Μπορεί να μην βγουν καθαρές και έτσι να μην έχω επιλογές.. Αν βγουν καθαρές (που το εύχομαι) πάλι θα πρέπει να αποφασίσω αν θα κάνουμε εγχείρηση ή όχι..
> Αλλα που να πάω να τις κάνω? Στον πρώτο που είναι ο κτηνίατρος της ή στον δεύτερο? Και αν βγουν καθαρές ποιος θα κάνει την εγχείρηση? Αυτός που θα κάνει την εγχείρηση θα πρέπει να κάνει και τις αναλύσεις.. Δεν μπορώ να πάω στον πρώτο για αναλύσεις και μετά να πάω στον δεύτερο για εγχείρηση. Τον πρώτο τον ξέρω 2 χρόνια.. Δεν είναι γνωστός στην πόλη. Μόνο στειρωσεις έκανε σε γάτους που του έχω πάρει. Δεν ξέρω πως λειτουργεί σε κάτι πιο δύσκολο. Τον δεύτερο πρώτη φορά τον είδα χθες. Είναι γνωστός όμως. Ήμουν στο δωμάτιο εγώ, αυτός, 2 ακόμη γιατροί (γυναίκες) και δύο νοσοκόμες. Είδαν τις ακτινογραφιες και οι 3 αλλά μόνο οι 2 την εξέτασαν. Η μία είπε ότι δεν βλέπει όγκους στον θώρακα. Όλη όμως την συζήτηση την έκανα με αυτόν. Ειχα την προσοχή που ήθελα..


Γιωργο χεστηκες αν ηταν ο γιατρος της.Πραγματικα,με καθε επιφυλαξη ο δευτερος μου ακουστηκε πιο λογικος. Αν δεν σηκωνει εγχειρηση ποιος ο λογος να την κανει;;Θα με προβληματιζε και θα μου εκανε κακη εντυπωση ο πρωτος στην θεση σου αλλα παντα μιλαω προσωπικα.Θα προτιμουσα τον πιο εμπειρο.

----------


## george1520

> +1
> 
> Ψαξτο κι αλλο Γιωργο γιατι γενικα πολλοι κτηνιατροι τις δυσκολες υποθεσεις δλδ μεγαλα σε ηλικια ζωα και αρρωστα τις βλεπουν σαν καυτη πατατα και λενε μαλακιες για να μην παρουν ευθυνη. Αν εχει καλες πιθανοτητεςσ επιτυχιας η επεμβαση να την κανεις.


Ορέστη αυτό το είδα στον πρώτο γιατρό.. Όταν βρήκαμε τους όγκους πριν 2 χρόνια περίπου μου είπε: Αν κάνουμε εγχείρηση τους όγκους μπορεί να ξανακάνει και να είναι πιο επιθετικοί.. Αν δεν κάνουμε τότε αυτοί μπορεί να κάνουν μετάσταση.. Μετά μου είπε "εγώ είχα σκύλο με όγκους στους μαστούς και αποφάσισα να μην τους κάνω εγχείρηση και ο σκύλος πέθανε στα 16 του από κάτι άλλο". Όταν σου δίνει 2 επιλογές που δεν ξέρεις ποια είναι χειρότερη τότε αποφασιζεις να ακούσεις και να ακολουθήσεις την προσωπική του εμπειρία. Έτσι δεν την έκανα εγχείρηση τότε που ήταν πιο μικρή.. Τώρα γύρισε και είπε η βοηθός του ότι μου είπαν να την κάνω εγχείρηση τότε αλλά δεν μπορουσαν να με αναγκάσουν κιόλας γιατί αν κάτι δεν πήγαινε καλά θα τους έριχνα ευθύνη (ΚΆΤΙ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΈΓΙΝΕ). Από την στιγμή όμως που έγινε μετάσταση δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε πολλά τώρα.. Και της λέω Απλά περιμένω να πεθάνει.. Και κούνησε το κεφάλι της. Δηλαδή ένας άνθρωπος που έχει καρκίνο και έκανε μετάσταση τον αφήνουμε εκεί και περιμένουμε να πεθάνει? Αυτό με ξενέρωσε και είπα να πάω αλλού. Μου έριξε ευθύνη που δεν την έκανα τότε εγχείρηση και είπαν πως δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε πολλά.
Κι καλά έκανα και την πήγα αλλού γιατί αυτός είπε ότι δεν βλέπει όγκους (ή είναι μικροί και δεν φαίνονται στην ακτινογραφία). Όπως και άλλοι 2 γιατροί στην Ελλάδα είπαν το ίδιο.. Εκεί που την είχα "τελειωμένη".. Εχω μια ελπίδα.

----------


## ntinti

> Είναι μια χαρά.. Σαν σκυλάκι κάνει. Τρέχει, παίζει.. Μουρμούρα συνέχεια.. Καμία σχέση με άλλα σκυλάκια που είναι 12χρονων.. Γιαυτό κολλάω τόσο.. Την βλέπω ζωηρή.. Αν την βάλω χειρουργείο και μου πουν "πέθανε έλα να την πάρεις".. Εκεί θα μείνω.. στον τόπο. Αν ήταν χάλια ίσως να μην το σκεφτόμουν τόσο. Από την άλλη λες Αφού είναι ζωηρή σημαίνει θα αντέξει την εγχείρηση.. Αλλά κανένας δεν μπορεί να μου πει 100% ότι θα αντέξει.. Δεν ξέρω αν θα αντέξω να την χάσω.. Δεν ξέρω ποια απόφαση είναι η καλύτερη.. Είναι σαν και μου έχουν το όπλο στο κεφάλι και είμαι στην άκρη του γκρεμού...


Αν είναι χαρούμενη και ζωηρή εγώ δεν θα την έκανα τίποτα....γιατί μόνο στην ιδέα να μην ξυπνήσει θα προτιμούσα να την χαρώ όσο είναι καλά ...
Αν ήταν χάλια και τυρρανιοταν τότε δεν το συζητούσα αύριο θα την έβαζα κιόλας στο χειρουργείο....
Αυτό θα έκανα εγώ έτσι ?
Τώρα εσύ θα κάνεις αυτό που λέει η συνείδηση σου ....
γιατί μετά το ξέρω θα είναι πολύ δύσκολο,τουλάχιστον όμως θα είσαι ήρεμος ότι έκανες το καλύτερο για αυτόν!

----------


## george1520

> Γιώργο και εγώ συμφωνώ με μικρή ολλανδέζα και Ορέστη. Κύπρο μένεις είπες, σωστά; Θα σου στείλω με πμ το λινκ της κλινικής που πήγαμε την σκυλίτσα μου για εγχείρηση. Είχαμε ακούσει τα καλύτερα.


Ναι περιμένω.. Είμαι λεμεσιανος όμως. Αλλά πάω και αλλού. Δεν έχω θέμα. 




> Γιωργο θεωρω οτι αναλυσεις αιματος ειναι απαραιτητες. Δε νομίζω οτι υπαρχει κτηνιατρος που δεν θα εκανε αναλυσεις αιματος πριν την αναισθησια. Υπαρχει καποιος εξειδικευμενος καρδιολογος- κτηνιατρος με εδρα στη Ν, Σμυρνη που κανει επισκεψεις στα σπιτια. Σκεφτομαι οτι ισως θα μπορουσε να κανει προεγχειρητικες εξετασεις. Την τελικη ευθυνη βεβαια παιρνει αυτος που κανει την εγχειριση και ο οποιος θα πρεπει να ειναι καλος και οχι μονο λογια κι ευθυνοφοβια.


Πρώτα αναλύσεις θα κάνω και θα αποφασίσω. 




> Αν είναι χαρούμενη και ζωηρή εγώ δεν θα την έκανα τίποτα....γιατί μόνο στην ιδέα να μην ξυπνήσει θα προτιμούσα να την χαρώ όσο είναι καλά ...
> Αν ήταν χάλια και τυρρανιοταν τότε δεν το συζητούσα αύριο θα την έβαζα κιόλας στο χειρουργείο....
> Αυτό θα έκανα εγώ έτσι ?
> Τώρα εσύ θα κάνεις αυτό που λέει η συνείδηση σου ....
> γιατί μετά το ξέρω θα είναι πολύ δύσκολο,τουλάχιστον όμως θα είσαι ήρεμος ότι έκανες το καλύτερο για αυτόν!


Ντιντι αυτό σκέφτομαι.. Αλλά μεγαλώνουν οι όγκοι. Αυτός χθες μου έδειξε φωτογραφίες με όγκους που έσπασαν.. Και από ένα σημείο και μετά δεν θα μπορώ να κάνω κάτι. Αν δεν έκαναν μετάσταση θα κάνουν κάποια στιγμή. Αν αφαιρεθούν δεν θα κάνουν αλλά ίσως βγάλει καινούριους.. Χάος χάος χάος.. Ουφου. Την ρωτάω τι να κάνουμε και με κοιτάει στα μάτια.

----------


## george1520

> Γιωργο χεστηκες αν ηταν ο γιατρος της.Πραγματικα,με καθε επιφυλαξη ο δευτερος μου ακουστηκε πιο λογικος. Αν δεν σηκωνει εγχειρηση ποιος ο λογος να την κανει;;Θα με προβληματιζε και θα μου εκανε κακη εντυπωση ο πρωτος στην θεση σου αλλα παντα μιλαω προσωπικα.Θα προτιμουσα τον πιο εμπειρο.


Δεν ξέρω ποιος έχει περισσότερες εμπειρίες. Αλλά λογικά ο δεύτερος για να είναι πιο γνωστός θα έχει περισσότερες.. Στο φβ όταν ζητάνε να τους προτείνουν καλό κτηνίατρο οι περισσότεροι λένε αυτόν.. Τον κτηνίατρο της δεν τον πρότεινε ποτέ κανένας. Εγώ τότε τον διάλεξα γιατί είχα ένα αδέσποτο σκυλάκι με υφαιμα (αίμα στο μάτι) και ήθελα ένα οφθαλμίατρο και βρήκα αυτόν.. Έδωσε πάρα πολλη προσοχή στον σκύλο. Κάθε 3 μέρες ήμουν εκεί.. Δεν με χρεωνε όλες τις επισκέψεις. Ο συγκεκριμένος σκύλος είχε πυρετό αρκετές μέρες.. Γενικά ήταν δύσκολα και τα καταφέραμε.. Με τον καιρό όμως παρατήρησα πως η ανθρώπινη πλευρά του χάθηκε.. Δούλευε με τον πατερα του και είχε μόλις ανοίξει το δικό του οταν πήγα πρώτη φορα.. Μετά χάλασε κι αυτός.. Εγώ θέλω να είναι άνθρωπος πρώτα ο άλλος και μετά οτιδήποτε άλλο. Δεν ζήτησα να κλαίνε μαζί μου.. Αλλά να μπορούν να καταλάβουν πως ένα σκύλος δεν είναι απλά ένα τριχωτο πραγμα που κινείται. Έχει ψυχή. Πονάει όπως εμείς.. Και ότι είναι κομμάτι μου. Είναι 12 χρόνια στην ζωή μου..

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Δεν ξέρω ποιος έχει περισσότερες εμπειρίες. Αλλά λογικά ο δεύτερος για να είναι πιο γνωστός θα έχει περισσότερες.. Στο φβ όταν ζητάνε να τους προτείνουν καλό κτηνίατρο οι περισσότεροι λένε αυτόν.. Τον κτηνίατρο της δεν τον πρότεινε ποτέ κανένας. Εγώ τότε τον διάλεξα γιατί είχα ένα αδέσποτο σκυλάκι με υφαιμα (αίμα στο μάτι) και ήθελα ένα οφθαλμίατρο και βρήκα αυτόν.. Έδωσε πάρα πολλη προσοχή στον σκύλο. Κάθε 3 μέρες ήμουν εκεί.. Δεν με χρεωνε όλες τις επισκέψεις. Ο συγκεκριμένος σκύλος είχε πυρετό αρκετές μέρες.. Γενικά ήταν δύσκολα και τα καταφέραμε.. Με τον καιρό όμως παρατήρησα πως η ανθρώπινη πλευρά του χάθηκε.. Δούλευε με τον πατερα του και είχε μόλις ανοίξει το δικό του οταν πήγα πρώτη φορα.. Μετά χάλασε κι αυτός.. Εγώ θέλω να είναι άνθρωπος πρώτα ο άλλος και μετά οτιδήποτε άλλο. Δεν ζήτησα να κλαίνε μαζί μου.. Αλλά να μπορούν να καταλάβουν πως ένα σκύλος δεν είναι απλά ένα τριχωτο πραγμα που κινείται. Έχει ψυχή. Πονάει όπως εμείς.. Και ότι είναι κομμάτι μου. Είναι 12 χρόνια στην ζωή μου..


Εννοειται αυτο.Κι εμενα 14 ηταν,πολυ μεγαλος πονος.Εγω το δηλωσα κιολας οτι δεν μου πολυεκανε καλη εντυπωση αυτος.Τελος παντων,δεν υπαρχει λογος να πνιγεις απο τωρα.Ας γινουν πρωτα οι αναλυσεις να δεις τι πραγματικα συμβαινει και μετα παιρνεις τις αποφασεις σου με οση ψυχραιμια διαθετεις.Ειναι μεγαλος πονος παιδια,τι να λεμε τωρα.

----------


## elis

φιλαρακι εχεισ 1 ευρω να παρω ξηρα τροφη

----------


## george1520

> Εννοειται αυτο.Κι εμενα 14 ηταν,πολυ μεγαλος πονος.Εγω το δηλωσα κιολας οτι δεν μου πολυεκανε καλη εντυπωση αυτος.Τελος παντων,δεν υπαρχει λογος να πνιγεις απο τωρα.Ας γινουν πρωτα οι αναλυσεις να δεις τι πραγματικα συμβαινει και μετα παιρνεις τις αποφασεις σου με οση ψυχραιμια διαθετεις.Ειναι μεγαλος πονος παιδια,τι να λεμε τωρα.


14 θέλω να πάει εγώ. Το λιγότερο.. Ζητάω πολλά μαλλον

----------


## Ορέστης

> Ορέστη αυτό το είδα στον πρώτο γιατρό.. Όταν βρήκαμε τους όγκους πριν 2 χρόνια περίπου μου είπε: Αν κάνουμε εγχείρηση τους όγκους μπορεί να ξανακάνει και να είναι πιο επιθετικοί.. Αν δεν κάνουμε τότε αυτοί μπορεί να κάνουν μετάσταση.. Μετά μου είπε "εγώ είχα σκύλο με όγκους στους μαστούς και αποφάσισα να μην τους κάνω εγχείρηση και ο σκύλος πέθανε στα 16 του από κάτι άλλο". Όταν σου δίνει 2 επιλογές που δεν ξέρεις ποια είναι χειρότερη τότε αποφασιζεις να ακούσεις και να ακολουθήσεις την προσωπική του εμπειρία. Έτσι δεν την έκανα εγχείρηση τότε που ήταν πιο μικρή.. Τώρα γύρισε και είπε η βοηθός του ότι μου είπαν να την κάνω εγχείρηση τότε αλλά δεν μπορουσαν να με αναγκάσουν κιόλας γιατί αν κάτι δεν πήγαινε καλά θα τους έριχνα ευθύνη (ΚΆΤΙ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΈΓΙΝΕ). Από την στιγμή όμως που έγινε μετάσταση δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε πολλά τώρα.. Και της λέω Απλά περιμένω να πεθάνει.. Και κούνησε το κεφάλι της. Δηλαδή ένας άνθρωπος που έχει καρκίνο και έκανε μετάσταση τον αφήνουμε εκεί και περιμένουμε να πεθάνει? Αυτό με ξενέρωσε και είπα να πάω αλλού. Μου έριξε ευθύνη που δεν την έκανα τότε εγχείρηση και είπαν πως δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε πολλά.
> Κι καλά έκανα και την πήγα αλλού γιατί αυτός είπε ότι δεν βλέπει όγκους (ή είναι μικροί και δεν φαίνονται στην ακτινογραφία). Όπως και άλλοι 2 γιατροί στην Ελλάδα είπαν το ίδιο.. Εκεί που την είχα "τελειωμένη".. Εχω μια ελπίδα.


Ο γιατρος πρεπει να προτεινει λυσεις, δε μπορει να πεταει το μπαλακι στον ασθενη. Να λεει το πιο ενδεδειγμενο κατα την επιστημονικη μου αποψη ειναι, για τον χ και τον ψ λογο. Αμα δεν εχει αποψη σημαινει ειτε οτι δεν ξερει ειτε οτι δεν θελει, επομενως πας αμεσως στον επομενο.

----------


## george1520

> Ο γιατρος πρεπει να προτεινει λυσεις, δε μπορει να πεταει το μπαλακι στον ασθενη. Να λεει το πιο ενδεδειγμενο κατα την επιστημονικη μου αποψη ειναι, για τον χ και τον ψ λογο. Αμα δεν εχει αποψη σημαινει ειτε οτι δεν ξερει ειτε οτι δεν θελει, επομενως πας αμεσως στον επομενο.


Είπε και τα δύο σενάρια.. Χωρίς να με στρέψει σε κάποιο από τα δύο. Εγώ εντελώς άσχετος και στην ιδέα του χειρουργειου προτίμησα να την αφήσω έτσι (επειδή αυτό έκανε κι ο ίδιος). Τώρα ο ένας όγκος μεγάλωσε αρκετά και έβγαζε υγρό.. Έχει πάρα πολλούς όγκους όμως .. Ένας να είναι κακός την μετάσταση δεν την γλυτώνουμε (αν δεν έχει γίνει ακόμη).

----------


## Ορέστης

> Είπε και τα δύο σενάρια.. Χωρίς να με στρέψει σε κάποιο από τα δύο. Εγώ εντελώς άσχετος και στην ιδέα του χειρουργειου προτίμησα να την αφήσω έτσι (επειδή αυτό έκανε κι ο ίδιος). Τώρα ο ένας όγκος μεγάλωσε αρκετά και έβγαζε υγρό.. Έχει πάρα πολλούς όγκους όμως .. Ένας να είναι κακός την μετάσταση δεν την γλυτώνουμε (αν δεν έχει γίνει ακόμη).


Δεν εχει νοημα να κλαις για το παρελθον. Απλα βρες τον καταλληλο γιατρο.

----------


## Ορέστης

Παιδια η Πατρα ειναι τοσο θορυβωδης αυτο τον καιρο; Αμα εχει ταμπουρλα και δυναμιτακια παντου δε μπορω να παω.

----------


## blackbird

> Παιδια η Πατρα ειναι τοσο θορυβωδης αυτο τον καιρο; Αμα εχει ταμπουρλα και δυναμιτακια παντου δε μπορω να παω.


Δεν σε κάλυψε η απάντησή μου προφανώς.
Σου είπα ψέματα για να μην πας γιατί θέλω το κακό σου.
Ώρες ώρες βρε Ορέστη. Μ' αρέσει που κάθομαι και ασχολούμαι.

----------


## Ορέστης

> Δεν σε κάλυψε η απάντησή μου προφανώς.
> Σου είπα ψέματα για να μην πας γιατί θέλω το κακό σου.
> Ώρες ώρες βρε Ορέστη. Μ' αρέσει που κάθομαι και ασχολούμαι.


Γιατι παρεξηγηθηκες βρε μιτσο; Μπορει να νομιζω οτι θελεις το κακο μου; Απλα δεν ειναι δυνατον να γνωριζεις το μεγεθος του δικου μου προβληματος. Μπορει να νομιζεις οτι χρειαζομαι πολυ μεγαλη ησυχια. Και τα πμ μου εχουν γεμισει, γι αυτο συνεχισα το θεμα εδω, θελωντας να εχω μια πιο λεπτομερειακη εικονα. Παλι απο εσενα κυριως περιμενα πληροφοριες. 

Αχ γυναικες, τι μας κανετε.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## blackbird

> Γιατι παρεξηγηθηκες βρε μιτσο; Μπορει να νομιζω οτι θελεις το κακο μου; Απλα δεν ειναι δυνατον να γνωριζεις το μεγεθος του δικου μου προβληματος. Μπορει να νομιζεις οτι χρειαζομαι πολυ μεγαλη ησυχια. Και τα πμ μου εχουν γεμισει, γι αυτο συνεχισα το θεμα εδω, θελωντας να εχω μια πιο λεπτομερειακη εικονα. Παλι απο εσενα κυριως περιμενα πληροφοριες. 
> 
> Αχ γυναικες, τι μας κανετε.


Εννοειται αυτο. Μονο ΕΣΥ γνωριζεις ποιο ειναι το μεγεθος του προβληματος σου και κανεις αλλος. Επισης δεν υποθετω πως θες μεγαλη ησυχια. Θυμαμαι αυτα που ποσταρες το καλοκαιρι οταν πηγες διακοπες. Αλλα επισης θυμαμαι και τα παραπονα σου με τους θορυβους. Ε οσο και να πεις, για το πατρινο καρναβαλι ολοι πανω κατω γνωριζουν τι χαμος γινεται. Με ρωτησες και σου ειπα κι' εγω που το εζησα απο πρωτο χερι. Το ξαναγραφεις εδω και περιμενεις να σου ξανααπαντησω εδω οταν μου απαντας ακυρα; Δουλευομαστε; Εσυ ο ιδιος ειπες πως εισαι λιγο τρολλ. Τοσο καιρο σε πιστευα και ασχολουμουν αλλα μαλλον κακως. Καλη συνεχεια.

----------


## Ορέστης

> Εννοειται αυτο. Μονο ΕΣΥ γνωριζεις ποιο ειναι το μεγεθος του προβληματος σου και κανεις αλλος. Επισης δεν υποθετω πως θες μεγαλη ησυχια. Θυμαμαι αυτα που ποσταρες το καλοκαιρι οταν πηγες διακοπες. Αλλα επισης θυμαμαι και τα παραπονα σου με τους θορυβους. Ε οσο και να πεις, για το πατρινο καρναβαλι ολοι πανω κατω γνωριζουν τι χαμος γινεται. Με ρωτησες και σου ειπα κι' εγω που το εζησα απο πρωτο χερι. Το ξαναγραφεις εδω και περιμενεις να σου ξανααπαντησω εδω οταν μου απαντας ακυρα; Δουλευομαστε; Εσυ ο ιδιος ειπες πως εισαι λιγο τρολλ. Τοσο καιρο σε πιστευα και ασχολουμουν αλλα μαλλον κακως. Καλη συνεχεια.


Ειλικρινα, αν διαβασεις ολη τη συζητηση μας στα πμ, βλεπεις εναν ανθρωπο που σε κοροιδευει; Που δεν σε εμπιστευεται; Που δεν εκτιμαει τη γνωμη σου; Σε ποσα σοβαρα πραγματα απο την αρχη της γνωριμιας μας με εχεις συμβουλευσει σωστα; Σε ποσα παροτρυνοντας με, καταφερες να με οδηγησεις σε μια αποφαση; Οι πραξεις μου, και οχι μονο τα λογια, δειχνουν τι σημαινεις για μενα. Εισαι ενα στηριγμα. Και στο να ξεκινησω τα μαθηματα εσυ με παροτρυνες λεγοντας μου να κανω 2-3 πραγματα δημιουργικα. Εσυ μου ειπες να ακολουθησω το ενστικτο μου. Εσυ διαφωνησες με τον Υπρκουλ, και μου ειπες δικα σου ειναι τα λεφτα, ο, τι θελεις καντα. Γνωριζεις ποσο σημαντικα ηταν για μενα αυτα τα λογια; Μερικες φορες τα ξαναδιαβαζω, για να δω αν κατι μου ξεφυγε. Αν ειχα ξεκινησει 2-3 πραγματα, αντι για ενα θα ειχα αξιοποιησει καλυτερα τη χρονια μου.

Φωτογραφιες του σκυλου μου εχω δειξει μονο σε 2 ατομα, εκ των οποιων το ενα ησουν εσυ. Στην ταξη οταν μας ζητησαν να περιγραψουμε τον
ή την αγαπημενη μας, τους ειπα οτι θα περιγραψω μια φιλη μου, και περιεγραψα εσενα, οπως σε ειχα δει στις φωτογραφιες που ειχες ανεβασει. Εχω σκεφτει αν με ρωτησει η συμμαθητρια μου να της μιλησω για τις παρεες μου, να της πω οτι εχω μια πολυ καλη φιλη στην Κυπρο που μου εχει σταθει πολλες φορες.

Νομιζεις δεν μου κοστισε περσι οταν αποφασισες να σταματησεις να μπαινεις στο φορουμ; Σε σκεφτομαι σαν ενα πουλι που ερχεται στο παραθυρο μου και μου τραγουδαει γλυκα. Βαζω τροφη για να ξαναρθει και την επομενη μερα, αλλα αυτο ερχεται οποτε εκεινο θελει. 

Δεν καταλαβαινω πως μπορεις να λες οτι ολα αυτα τα χρονια ηταν κοροιδια, ο, τι κι αν εγραψα σε ενα ποστ. 

Στο πμ εγραψες οτι τραγουδανε στη μεση του δρομου και κανουν θορυβο. Ηθελα να σου ζητησω περισσοτερες διευκρινισεις. Ειναι κακο; Ξεχασα να το κανω στο πμ, και επειδη μου βγαζει συνεχεια μηνυμα οτι πρεπει να διαγραψω μηνυματα για να στειλω, ειπα να το κανω στο θρεντ. Και μπορουσες να απαντησεις εσυ ή οποιος αλλος ηθελε. Δεν αμφισβητησα οτι ισχυουν αυτα που μου ειπες, ουτε ζητησα επιβεβαιωση απο τριτους.Γιατι οι τριτοι που δεν τους ξερω να ειναι πιο αξιοπιστοι απο εσενα; Αυτη ηταν η προθεση και η σκεψη μου και οχι αλλη. Γιατι δε μπορεις να δειξεις λιγη πιστη στο προσωπο μου; Ποτε σε προδωσα; Ποτε σου φερθηκα ψευτικα;

Σε παρακαλω, απαντησε μου.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εφοσον ο Θεος μου εμπιστευτηκε μια τοσο σημαντικη αποστολη εγω δε θα μπορουσα να κανω οτι δε βλεπω και να κοιταξω τον εαυτο μου γιατι ειχα τεραστια ευθυνη πανω μου το τι γνωμη εχουν οι αλλοι για μενα απλα δε με ενδιαφερει οπως και να με χαρακτηρισουν αδιαφορω τους ανθρωπους δε τους εμαθα τωρα τους εμαθα απο τοτε που τους παριστανα τον αμοιρο για να ξεγλιστραω και να με πιστευουν μ αρεσει οσο τιποτα να δοκιμαζω τα ορια μου και να τα ξεπερνω

----------


## elisabet

καλημερα

το γατακι ειναι ακομα χαλια χωρις καμια βελτιωση  :Frown: 
χθες ο κτηνιατρος του ξαναβαλε ορο, του δωσε κ βιταμινες...δεν μπορει να κανει κατι αλλο μου ειπε κ υποτιθεται οτι χθες ηταν η κρισιμη μερα με την αντιβιωση που επρεπε να δουμε βελτιωση. Απορω πως καταφερνει και ζει ακομα σε αυτη την κατασταση... ουτε νερο δεν πινει τωρα μονος του, ο, τι καταφερνουμε με την συριγγα. Αρχιζω και νιωθω ασχημα οτι τον τυρραναω πια.

----------


## george1520

> καλημερα
> 
> το γατακι ειναι ακομα χαλια χωρις καμια βελτιωση 
> χθες ο κτηνιατρος του ξαναβαλε ορο, του δωσε κ βιταμινες...δεν μπορει να κανει κατι αλλο μου ειπε κ υποτιθεται οτι χθες ηταν η κρισιμη μερα με την αντιβιωση που επρεπε να δουμε βελτιωση. Απορω πως καταφερνει και ζει ακομα σε αυτη την κατασταση... ουτε νερο δεν πινει τωρα μονος του, ο, τι καταφερνουμε με την συριγγα. Αρχιζω και νιωθω ασχημα οτι τον τυρραναω πια.


Καλημέρα.. Εσύ κάνεις αυτό που πολλοί δεν θα έκαναν οπότε να νιώθεις περήφανη με τον εαυτό σου..
Γιατί δεν τον κρατάει μέσα? Όταν είναι σε τέτοια κατάσταση τους κρατάνε μέσα. Ενέσιμη αντιβίωση, αντισώματα, βιταμίνες.. Και να τον κρατήσουν μέσα με ορο. Αυτοί ξέρουν και τρόπο να τον ταισουν..

----------


## elisabet

> Καλημέρα.. Εσύ κάνεις αυτό που πολλοί δεν θα έκαναν οπότε να νιώθεις περήφανη με τον εαυτό σου..
> Γιατί δεν τον κρατάει μέσα? Όταν είναι σε τέτοια κατάσταση τους κρατάνε μέσα. Ενέσιμη αντιβίωση, αντισώματα, βιταμίνες.. Και να τον κρατήσουν μέσα με ορο. Αυτοί ξέρουν και τρόπο να τον ταισουν..


τωρα θα τον ξαναπαω

οχι δεν νιωθω καλα με τον εαυτο μου. Αν τον ειχα παει απτην πρωτη μερα που τον ειχα δει να μην ειναι πολυ στα καλα του τωρα θα χε γλιτωσει, Επισης αν δεν ανεβαλλα συνεχεια να τον παω για εμβολια ισως δεν αρρωσταινε.

----------


## george1520

> τωρα θα τον ξαναπαω
> 
> οχι δεν νιωθω καλα με τον εαυτο μου. Αν τον ειχα παει απτην πρωτη μερα που τον ειχα δει να μην ειναι πολυ στα καλα του τωρα θα χε γλιτωσει, Επισης αν δεν ανεβαλλα συνεχεια να τον παω για εμβολια ισως δεν αρρωσταινε.


Ίσως όμως να μη το έπαιρνες και καθόλου.. Είναι κι αυτό ένα σενάριο.. Κάνεις ότι μπορείς με τα δεδομένα που έχεις. Άλλοι δεν θα προσπαθούσαν καν να βοηθήσουν. 

Απλα πες του γιατρού να δώσει περισσότερη σημασία γιατί με αυτά που λες δεν τον βλέπω να τον νοιάζει κι πολύ.

----------


## Κύκνος

> καλημερα
> 
> το γατακι ειναι ακομα χαλια χωρις καμια βελτιωση 
> χθες ο κτηνιατρος του ξαναβαλε ορο, του δωσε κ βιταμινες...δεν μπορει να κανει κατι αλλο μου ειπε κ υποτιθεται οτι χθες ηταν η κρισιμη μερα με την αντιβιωση που επρεπε να δουμε βελτιωση. Απορω πως καταφερνει και ζει ακομα σε αυτη την κατασταση... ουτε νερο δεν πινει τωρα μονος του, ο, τι καταφερνουμε με την συριγγα. Αρχιζω και νιωθω ασχημα οτι τον τυρραναω πια.


Καλημέρα Ελισάβετ!

Ξέρουμε τι ακριβώς έχει το γατάκι;

----------


## elis

https://youtu.be/PbgJjg55yPY

----------


## blackbird

Όρεστη άνοιξε τα πμ να σου πω κάτι ή σβήσε ένα δύο μηνύματα να σου απαντήσω εκεί. Δοκίμασα τώρα και δεν μου δείχνει αν ήρθε.

Ελισάβετ, σίγουρα περιμέναμε να καλυτερεύσει ΑΛΛΑ το ότι ζει ακόμα δεν δείχνει πως είναι δυνατό; Ίσως χρειάζεται περισσότερες μέρες για να ανταποκριθεί ο οργανισμός του. Είναι πολύ μικρό και χρειάζεται φροντίδα.

----------


## elis

https://youtu.be/_G1soKzXJUo

----------


## ioannis2

Το επόμενο θέμα μου εδώ θα πρεπε να ναι τέλμα. Θα απευθύνεται σε όσους σας έχουν μικρά παιδιά ώστε να τα φυλάξουν με καλή ανατροφή να μην πάθουν τα ίδια που πάθαμε όλοι όσοι είμαστε εδώ, τουλάχιστον εγώ. 

Τέλμα, δηλαδή μετά που συνειδητοποίησες το πρόβλημα κάνεις απέλπιδες προσπάθειες με εφόδια ότι κατόρθωσες να αποκομίσεις ενώ ήσουν μέσα στο ψυχολογικό βούρκο, οι οποίες προσπάθειες, διαπιστώνεις και εμπεδώνεις ότι όλες τους αποτυγχάνουν. Έτσι δεν έχεις πλέον κουράγιο και αισιοδοξία για άλλες προσπάθειες. Η δε ζωη προτιμάει τους πιο νέους. Η απραξία, αποτέλεσμα της εμπέδωσης - διαπίστωσης οδηγεί σε κατάπτωση διότι άσχημο πράγμα να μην έχεις κάτι να προσπαθείς να πετύχεις που θα σε ανεβάσει. 

Τα ψυχολογικά μολύνουν τον τρόπο σκέψης, ιδίως την απόδοση στις διαπροσωπικές σχέσεις και στην επαγγελματική σταδιοδρομία. Ο καθένας που σε συναντά σε αντιμετωπίζει με βαση αυτό που του δείχνεις το οποίο δεν είναι τίποτα αλλο παρά ο μολυσμένος σου τρόπος σκέψης.

----------


## blackbird

Ήταν ένας μεσήλικας με ποδήλατο που περίμενε σε διάβαση πεζών (λίγα μετρά από κυκλικό κόμβο) αλλά δεν πάτησε το κουμπάκι. Σταμάτησα και τον άφησα να περάσει αλλά από την δίπλα λωρίδα ερχόταν αυτοκίνητο πολύ γρήγορα και το μαλακισμένο άρχισε να κορνάρει. Παρακολουθούσα τον άνθρωπο που ήδη ήτανε στη μέση του δρόμου και δεν μπορούσε να κινηθεί πιο γρήγορα. Το αυτοκίνητο πέρασε ξυστά από δίπλα του. Γαμώτο τι σκατά έχουν στο κεφάλι τους; Και διάβαση πεζών να μην υπήρχε, μετά από κυκλικό κόμβο γιατί τρέχεις και γιατί δεν σταματάς να περάσει ο άνθρωπος με ασφάλεια τον δρόμο; Κόντεψε να σταματήσει η καρδιά μου.

----------


## elisabet

ΡΕ συ Γιώργο, μια χαρά είναι ο κτηνίατρος αλλά δεν μπορεί να κάνει κάτι αλλο ο άνθρωπος. Του δωσε ενεσιμη αντιβιωση, του δινει βιταμινες καθε μερα, του βαζει ορο, κατι αλλες ενεσεις που δεν ξερω τι ειναι... ο ορος πχ κανονικα ενδοφλεβια δεν μπορει να μπει σε τοσο μικρο γατακι, δεν μπορει να βρει φλεβα, ενεσιμα του το δινει την ποσοτητα που πρπεει οταν τον πηγαινω, δεν είμαι Αθηνα, ενα μικρο κτηνιατρείο εχει και θεωρώ κανει ο, τι μπορει. Τον βλεπω οτι ενδιαφερεται, εκατο τηλεφωνα με πηρε να ρωταει τι γινεται.

Κυκνε, αυτη την γριπη των γατιων εχει που προφανως δεν πηρα χαμπαρι νωριτερα και τον επιασε πολυ. Κι οταν το χα πρωτοβρει παλι αυτη ειχε αλλα το χαμε προλαβει τοτε και αντεδρασε καλα στην αντιβιωση. Τωρα δυστυχως...απλα τον ταλαιπωρουμε νομιζω.

blackbird σ ευχαριστω, ναι κι ο κτηνιατρος απορησε σημερα πώς ζει ακομα, ειπε οτι ειναι δυνατος γιαυτο το προσπαθουμε ακομα. Αλλα νιωθω πολυ άσχημα, του δινω νερο με το ζορι και αντιδρα πολύ, σα να μου λεει οτι δεν θελει πια.

----------


## ioannis2

Καταλαβαίνω πόσο άσχημο πράγμα είναι να μην έχεις δίπλα σου κατάλληλους ανθρώπους σε κρίσιμες στιγμες αποφάσεων. Καταλαβαίνω πόσο άσχημο παιχνίδι παίζει η χαμηλή αυτοεκτίμηση και η καταστροφικότητα, ως ψυχαναγκασμοί. Αυτά τα δυο μου έχουν κοστίσει σε συγκεκριμένες κρίσιμες στιγμές, με απλά λόγια έκανα μεγάλα λάθη, λάθος επιλογές τις οποίες πληρώνω. Ακόμα κι αν εκείνες τις στιγμές κάποιο καμπανάκι μέσα μου, μου έλεγε μην το κάνεις αλλά κάνε αυτό, η ένταση και η βεβαιότητα των ψυχαναγκασμών αυτών αλλά και η έλλειψη κατάλληλων ανθρώπων με έσπρωχναν στην λάθος επιλογή. Επίσης, τώρα που τείνω να ανεξαρτητοποιηθώ από το να θέλω ανθρώπους δίπλα μου και καλές κουβέντες, η έλλειψη ή ύπαρξη κατάλληλων ανθρώπων είναι άνευ νοήματος. 

Κανείς δεν θα σε αδικήσει, κανείς δεν θα σε βλάψει αν δεν βλάψεις, αν δεν αδικήσεις πρώτα εσύ τον εαυτό σου. 

Οι καλές ευκαιρίες δεν επιστρέφουν. Απλά το απωθημένο για το λάθος σε σπρώχνει σε προσπάθειες που οδηγούν σε αποτελέσματα τα οποία θεωρείς ως επανόρθωση, στο τέλος όμως οι προσπάθειες αυτές αποτυγχάνουν ενώ αυτό που σου έμεινε είναι η κόπωση.

----------


## george1520

> ΡΕ συ Γιώργο, μια χαρά είναι ο κτηνίατρος αλλά δεν μπορεί να κάνει κάτι αλλο ο άνθρωπος. Του δωσε ενεσιμη αντιβιωση, του δινει βιταμινες καθε μερα, του βαζει ορο, κατι αλλες ενεσεις που δεν ξερω τι ειναι... ο ορος πχ κανονικα ενδοφλεβια δεν μπορει να μπει σε τοσο μικρο γατακι, δεν μπορει να βρει φλεβα, ενεσιμα του το δινει την ποσοτητα που πρπεει οταν τον πηγαινω, δεν είμαι Αθηνα, ενα μικρο κτηνιατρείο εχει και θεωρώ κανει ο, τι μπορει. Τον βλεπω οτι ενδιαφερεται, εκατο τηλεφωνα με πηρε να ρωταει τι γινεται.
> 
> Κυκνε, αυτη την γριπη των γατιων εχει που προφανως δεν πηρα χαμπαρι νωριτερα και τον επιασε πολυ. Κι οταν το χα πρωτοβρει παλι αυτη ειχε αλλα το χαμε προλαβει τοτε και αντεδρασε καλα στην αντιβιωση. Τωρα δυστυχως...απλα τον ταλαιπωρουμε νομιζω.
> 
> blackbird σ ευχαριστω, ναι κι ο κτηνιατρος απορησε σημερα πώς ζει ακομα, ειπε οτι ειναι δυνατος γιαυτο το προσπαθουμε ακομα. Αλλα νιωθω πολυ άσχημα, του δινω νερο με το ζορι και αντιδρα πολύ, σα να μου λεει οτι δεν θελει πια.


Έφαγε?......

----------


## Κύκνος

> ΡΕ συ Γιώργο, μια χαρά είναι ο κτηνίατρος αλλά δεν μπορεί να κάνει κάτι αλλο ο άνθρωπος. Του δωσε ενεσιμη αντιβιωση, του δινει βιταμινες καθε μερα, του βαζει ορο, κατι αλλες ενεσεις που δεν ξερω τι ειναι... ο ορος πχ κανονικα ενδοφλεβια δεν μπορει να μπει σε τοσο μικρο γατακι, δεν μπορει να βρει φλεβα, ενεσιμα του το δινει την ποσοτητα που πρπεει οταν τον πηγαινω, δεν είμαι Αθηνα, ενα μικρο κτηνιατρείο εχει και θεωρώ κανει ο, τι μπορει. Τον βλεπω οτι ενδιαφερεται, εκατο τηλεφωνα με πηρε να ρωταει τι γινεται.
> 
> Κυκνε, αυτη την γριπη των γατιων εχει που προφανως δεν πηρα χαμπαρι νωριτερα και τον επιασε πολυ. Κι οταν το χα πρωτοβρει παλι αυτη ειχε αλλα το χαμε προλαβει τοτε και αντεδρασε καλα στην αντιβιωση. Τωρα δυστυχως...απλα τον ταλαιπωρουμε νομιζω.
> 
> blackbird σ ευχαριστω, ναι κι ο κτηνιατρος απορησε σημερα πώς ζει ακομα, ειπε οτι ειναι δυνατος γιαυτο το προσπαθουμε ακομα. Αλλα νιωθω πολυ άσχημα, του δινω νερο με το ζορι και αντιδρα πολύ, σα να μου λεει οτι δεν θελει πια.


Ελισάβετ, κάνεις ότι καλύτερο μπορείς κι ότι περνάει απ' το χέρι σου... Εύχομαι να ζήσει το γατάκι αλλά ακόμα κι αν φύγει θα έχει φύγει μες τη φροντίδα κι όχι πεταμένο στο δρόμο και πίστεψε με τη νιώθει τη φροντίδα σου... Να το χαϊδεύεις κιόλας, θα το νιώσει κι αυτό...

----------


## blackbird

> ΡΕ συ Γιώργο, μια χαρά είναι ο κτηνίατρος αλλά δεν μπορεί να κάνει κάτι αλλο ο άνθρωπος. Του δωσε ενεσιμη αντιβιωση, του δινει βιταμινες καθε μερα, του βαζει ορο, κατι αλλες ενεσεις που δεν ξερω τι ειναι... ο ορος πχ κανονικα ενδοφλεβια δεν μπορει να μπει σε τοσο μικρο γατακι, δεν μπορει να βρει φλεβα, ενεσιμα του το δινει την ποσοτητα που πρπεει οταν τον πηγαινω, δεν είμαι Αθηνα, ενα μικρο κτηνιατρείο εχει και θεωρώ κανει ο, τι μπορει. Τον βλεπω οτι ενδιαφερεται, εκατο τηλεφωνα με πηρε να ρωταει τι γινεται.
> 
> Κυκνε, αυτη την γριπη των γατιων εχει που προφανως δεν πηρα χαμπαρι νωριτερα και τον επιασε πολυ. Κι οταν το χα πρωτοβρει παλι αυτη ειχε αλλα το χαμε προλαβει τοτε και αντεδρασε καλα στην αντιβιωση. Τωρα δυστυχως...απλα τον ταλαιπωρουμε νομιζω.
> 
> blackbird σ ευχαριστω, ναι κι ο κτηνιατρος απορησε σημερα πώς ζει ακομα, ειπε οτι ειναι δυνατος γιαυτο το προσπαθουμε ακομα. Αλλα νιωθω πολυ άσχημα, του δινω νερο με το ζορι και αντιδρα πολύ, σα να μου λεει οτι δεν θελει πια.


Το ότι ζει ακόμα είναι το πιο σημαντικό. Και μένα ο ίδιος ο κτηνίατρος παραξενεύτηκε που σώθηκε γιατί δεν μου έδωσε καμιά ελπίδα. Εσύ συνέχισε να το φροντίζεις. Δεν ξέρεις ποτέ τι θα γίνει. Έχει δίκαιο η Κύκνος. Μπορεί να νιώθει την αγάπη σου και γι' αυτό να κρατιέται ακόμα. Επίσης μην κατηγορείς τον εαυτό σου. Δεν μπορούσες να το φανταστείς. Κάνεις ότι καλύτερο μπορείς, το φροντίζεις και αυτό έχει σημασία.

----------


## elisabet

> Έφαγε?......


οχι ούτε καν νερο δεν δεχεται να πιει, μονο ο, τι καταφερνω με την συριγγα κι αυτό ελαχιστο μη φανταστεις.

----------


## george1520

> οχι ούτε καν νερο δεν δεχεται να πιει, μονο ο, τι καταφερνω με την συριγγα κι αυτό ελαχιστο μη φανταστεις.


Μια τελευταία ερώτηση. Η γλώσσα και τα ούλα τι χρώμα εχουν?

----------


## elisabet

> Μια τελευταία ερώτηση. Η γλώσσα και τα ούλα τι χρώμα εχουν?


δεν ξερω ρε Γιωργο σα να ασπρισαν μου φαινεται σχεδον, οχι παντως κοκκινο ζωηρο. αφου εχει αφυδατωθει πως θα ταν

----------


## george1520

> δεν ξερω ρε Γιωργο σα να ασπρισαν μου φαινεται σχεδον, οχι παντως κοκκινο ζωηρο. αφου εχει αφυδατωθει πως θα ταν


Γιατί δεν τον κράτησε μέσα? Ένα γατάκι που είχα πάρει και ήταν χάλια.. Τράβηξε με μια μεγάλη σύριγγα κονσέρβα.. Την έβαλε σε ένα σημείο στο στόμα και του την τάισε.. Πήγε όλη κάτω..

Εσύ θα κάνεις ότι μπορείς.. Αν τα καταφέρει καλώς. Αν όχι δεν πειράζει. Εσύ προσπάθησες και με το παραπάνω!!

----------


## elisabet

> Γιατί δεν τον κράτησε μέσα? Ένα γατάκι που είχα πάρει και ήταν χάλια.. Τράβηξε με μια μεγάλη σύριγγα κονσέρβα.. Την έβαλε σε ένα σημείο στο στόμα και του την τάισε.. Πήγε όλη κάτω..
> 
> Εσύ θα κάνεις ότι μπορείς.. Αν τα καταφέρει καλώς. Αν όχι δεν πειράζει. Εσύ προσπάθησες και με το παραπάνω!!


Αυτό το έκανε κ οταν τον πήγαινα Γιώργο. Προσπαθούσε να τον ταΐσει, σημερα εγώ δεν τον άφησα να το κάνει γιατί δεν άντεχα να βλέπω πια να τυρρανάμε έτσι το γατί. Αρνιόταν να καταπιεί ακόμα κ όταν του βάζαμε στο στόμα, το κρατούσε απλα.

Το γατάκι πέθανε τελικά σήμερα. Είχα αποφασίσει να τον πήγαινα για ευθανασία το βράδυ μόλις θα γυρνούσα απτην δουλειά. Όσο είχε την διάθεση έστω να πίνει νερό θα το τραβούσα όσο πήγαινε, όταν ένα ζωάκι όμως αρνείται ακόμα και το νερό σημαίνει πως δεν θέλει άλλο, κουράστηκε. Έτσι το καταλαβαίνω εγώ. Μετά το ταλαιπωρούμε μόνο και μόνο επειδή θέλουμε εμείς.

Δεν πρόκειται να ξανασχοληθώ με γατιά. Όσα είναι έξω ήδη, θα συνεχίσω να τα ταίζω αλλά δεν πρόκειται να ξανακάνω τίποτα άλλο. Στεναχωρήθηκα πολύ με το γατάκι και κυρίως κατάλαβα ότι δεν πρέπει να αναλαμβάνω περισσότερα από όσα μπορώ να φροντίσω γιατί μετά έχω και τύψεις από πάνω.

----------


## Κύκνος

> Αυτό το έκανε κ οταν τον πήγαινα Γιώργο. Προσπαθούσε να τον ταΐσει, σημερα εγώ δεν τον άφησα να το κάνει γιατί δεν άντεχα να βλέπω πια να τυρρανάμε έτσι το γατί. Αρνιόταν να καταπιεί ακόμα κ όταν του βάζαμε στο στόμα, το κρατούσε απλα.
> 
> Το γατάκι πέθανε τελικά σήμερα. Είχα αποφασίσει να τον πήγαινα για ευθανασία το βράδυ μόλις θα γυρνούσα απτην δουλειά. Όσο είχε την διάθεση έστω να πίνει νερό θα το τραβούσα όσο πήγαινε, όταν ένα ζωάκι όμως αρνείται ακόμα και το νερό σημαίνει πως δεν θέλει άλλο, κουράστηκε. Έτσι το καταλαβαίνω εγώ. Μετά το ταλαιπωρούμε μόνο και μόνο επειδή θέλουμε εμείς.
> 
> Δεν πρόκειται να ξανασχοληθώ με γατιά. Όσα είναι έξω ήδη, θα συνεχίσω να τα ταίζω αλλά δεν πρόκειται να ξανακάνω τίποτα άλλο. Στεναχωρήθηκα πολύ με το γατάκι και κυρίως κατάλαβα ότι δεν πρέπει να αναλαμβάνω περισσότερα από όσα μπορώ να φροντίσω γιατί μετά έχω και τύψεις από πάνω.


Λυπάμαι πολύ Ελισάβετ, ευχόμουν να τα καταφέρει αλλά δυστυχώς δεν έπιασε η ευχή μου... Πάντως δεν πρέπει να νιώθεις τύψεις, είσαι άδικη με τον εαυτό σου, έκανες ότι μπορούσες...

----------


## elisabet

> Λυπάμαι πολύ Ελισάβετ, ευχόμουν να τα καταφέρει αλλά δυστυχώς δεν έπιασε η ευχή μου... Πάντως δεν πρέπει να νιώθεις τύψεις, είσαι άδικη με τον εαυτό σου, έκανες ότι μπορούσες...


Σ ευχαριστώ Κύκνε...
Την Δεύτερα το βράδυ ήρθε και νιάουριζε έξω από την πόρτα μου για να τον βάλω μέσα. Το έκανε μερικές φορές αυτό γιατί τον είχα ξεχωρίσει από τα άλλα έξω που ταίζω κι είναι το μοναδικό που έβαζα και μέσα. Το έβαλα μέσα, είχα δουλειά στο γραφείο κι έκατσε στα πόδια μου κάμποση ώρα και χουζουρευε...ξέρεις αυτό που κάνουν τα γατάκια σα να σε ζυμώνουν. Κάποια φάση το κατέβασα επειδή μου έχωνε τα νύχια του κι εγώ είχα δουλειά που έπρεπε να τελειώσω και πήγε σε ένα χαρτόκουτο που είχα από κάτι που είχα αγοράσει και χώθηκε μέσα. Τον ξέχασα εκεί. Το πρωί που ξύπνησα θυμήθηκα ότι είχε κοιμηθεί μέσα , κοίταξα κι ήταν ακόμα στο χαρτόκουτο. Εκεί τον είδα ότι δεν ήταν πολύ στα καλά του. Δεν έδωσα σημασία όμως. Ήμουν βιαστική με τα δικά μου, σκέφτηκα πως απλά είναι υπνωμένος ακόμα κι είναι έτσι και τον έβγαλα έξω. Το μεσημέρι που επέστρεψα και πήγα να τα ταίσω, αυτός δεν εμφανίστηκε. Εκεί το συνδύασα με το πρωινό και υποψιάστηκα πως κάτι θα έπαθε γιατί από το φαγητό δεν έλειπε ποτέ. Μόλις τον φώναζα ερχόταν σφαίρα. Το έψαξα , δεν τον βρήκα πουθενά. Έτσι χάθηκε μια κρίσιμη μέρα. Η επόμενη φορά που τον είδα ήταν Τετάρτη πρωί που ήταν ήδη χάλια και τον πήγα κτηνίατρο.

Οπότε δεν το λέω έτσι το ότι φταίω. Όντως φταίω. Αν είχα δώσει 2 λεπτάκια παραπάνω την Τρίτη το πρωί πριν φύγω για να τον δω πως θα κινηθεί έξω, θα είχα δει ότι δεν είναι καλά. Για να μην συζητήσω ότι όλο έλεγα ότι θα τον πάω για εμβόλια κι όλο στον δρόμο ήμουν. Όταν έχεις να ασχοληθείς με εκατό πράγματα και λείπεις ενα σωρό ώρες απτο σπίτι, δεν μπορείς να αναλαμβάνεις και τόσα ζώα. Έπρεπε από μικρό όταν το βρήκα και το σώσαμε ήδη μια φορά να το χαμπαριάσω αυτό και να φροντίσω να βρω κάποιον να το δώσω που θα το φρόντιζε όπως έπρεπε. Εγώ και ήθελα να το κρατήσω και δεν μπορούσα να ασχοληθώ αρκετά.

----------


## Κύκνος

> Σ ευχαριστώ Κύκνε...
> Την Δεύτερα το βράδυ ήρθε και νιάουριζε έξω από την πόρτα μου για να τον βάλω μέσα. Το έκανε μερικές φορές αυτό γιατί τον είχα ξεχωρίσει από τα άλλα έξω που ταίζω κι είναι το μοναδικό που έβαζα και μέσα. Το έβαλα μέσα, είχα δουλειά στο γραφείο κι έκατσε στα πόδια μου κάμποση ώρα και χουζουρευε...ξέρεις αυτό που κάνουν τα γατάκια σα να σε ζυμώνουν. Κάποια φάση το κατέβασα επειδή μου έχωνε τα νύχια του κι εγώ είχα δουλειά που έπρεπε να τελειώσω και πήγε σε ένα χαρτόκουτο που είχα από κάτι που είχα αγοράσει και χώθηκε μέσα. Τον ξέχασα εκεί. Το πρωί που ξύπνησα θυμήθηκα ότι είχε κοιμηθεί μέσα , κοίταξα κι ήταν ακόμα στο χαρτόκουτο. Εκεί τον είδα ότι δεν ήταν πολύ στα καλά του. Δεν έδωσα σημασία όμως. Ήμουν βιαστική με τα δικά μου, σκέφτηκα πως απλά είναι υπνωμένος ακόμα κι είναι έτσι και τον έβγαλα έξω. Το μεσημέρι που επέστρεψα και πήγα να τα ταίσω, αυτός δεν εμφανίστηκε. Εκεί το συνδύασα με το πρωινό και υποψιάστηκα πως κάτι θα έπαθε γιατί από το φαγητό δεν έλειπε ποτέ. Μόλις τον φώναζα ερχόταν σφαίρα. Το έψαξα , δεν τον βρήκα πουθενά. Έτσι χάθηκε μια κρίσιμη μέρα. Η επόμενη φορά που τον είδα ήταν Τετάρτη πρωί που ήταν ήδη χάλια και τον πήγα κτηνίατρο.
> 
> Οπότε δεν το λέω έτσι το ότι φταίω. Όντως φταίω. Αν είχα δώσει 2 λεπτάκια παραπάνω την Τρίτη το πρωί πριν φύγω για να τον δω πως θα κινηθεί έξω, θα είχα δει ότι δεν είναι καλά. Για να μην συζητήσω ότι όλο έλεγα ότι θα τον πάω για εμβόλια κι όλο στον δρόμο ήμουν. Όταν έχεις να ασχοληθείς με εκατό πράγματα και λείπεις ενα σωρό ώρες απτο σπίτι, δεν μπορείς να αναλαμβάνεις και τόσα ζώα. Έπρεπε από μικρό όταν το βρήκα και το σώσαμε ήδη μια φορά να το χαμπαριάσω αυτό και να φροντίσω να βρω κάποιον να το δώσω που θα το φρόντιζε όπως έπρεπε. Εγώ και ήθελα να το κρατήσω και δεν μπορούσα να ασχοληθώ αρκετά.


Ναι αλλά τώρα ότι έγινε έγινε... Δεν ωφελεί σε κάτι να κατηγορείς τον εαυτό σου... Κι είμαι σίγουρη ότι το πλασματάκι ένιωθε την αγάπη και δεν έφυγε παρατημένο πουθενά χωρίς ένα χάδι...

----------


## blackbird

Λυπάμαι πολύ για το γατάκι. Σκέψου πως τουλάχιστον ηρέμησε και τις τελευταίες του ώρες ήσουν κοντά του και το φρόντιζες. Το λες και μόνη σου. Έχεις ένα σωρό δουλειές. Δεν είσαι ρομπότ. Ένα μυαλό έχεις. Τώρα έγινε, τελείωσε. Όταν ξέρεις την αλήθεια και κοιτάς πίσω, τα βλέπεις όλα πιο καθαρά, αλλά εκείνη την στιγμή που στο μυαλό σου έτρεχαν χίλια πράγματα, και όταν μάλιστα δεν είχες ιδέα, που να το φανταστείς; Μην γίνεσαι τόσο σκληρή. Έτσι θα έλεγες και σε μια φίλη σου; Θα' πρεπε να το φανταστείς, να το παρακολουθήσεις, να τον προλάβεις; Όχι φυσικά. Επίσης ταΐζεις ένα σωρό αδέσποτα και το είχες και στο σπίτι. Εμένα ο γάτος μου τριγυρνάει όλη μέρα στις γειτονιές και έρχεται μόνο για φαγητό. Οι γάτοι θέλουν ανεξαρτησία και φαγητό, that's it. Είναι κρίμα να τα περιορίζουμε. Και εσύ μια χαρά το φρόντισες. Απλά έγινε το κακό. Αν δεν θες να ξαναπεράσεις αυτή την λύπη το καταλαβαίνω αλλά είναι κρίμα να νιώθεις τύψεις άδικα.

----------


## ioannis2

Ελπίζω να πάνε όλα πολύ καλά με τα κατοικίδια σας. 
Όποιος εχει καλες σχέσεις με τα ζώα έχει καλες σχέσεις και με τους ανθρώπους. 
Το οτι δεν δειξατε ενδιαφέρον γι αυτα που έγραψα πιο πανω θελω να το εκλαβω οτι δεν θεωρείται οτι μου συμβαίνει κάτι σοβαρό 
Προς το παρόν μας εύχομαι να τα καταφέρουμε να έχουμε ενα ήρεμο ύπνο.

----------


## george1520

> Αυτό το έκανε κ οταν τον πήγαινα Γιώργο. Προσπαθούσε να τον ταΐσει, σημερα εγώ δεν τον άφησα να το κάνει γιατί δεν άντεχα να βλέπω πια να τυρρανάμε έτσι το γατί. Αρνιόταν να καταπιεί ακόμα κ όταν του βάζαμε στο στόμα, το κρατούσε απλα.
> 
> Το γατάκι πέθανε τελικά σήμερα. Είχα αποφασίσει να τον πήγαινα για ευθανασία το βράδυ μόλις θα γυρνούσα απτην δουλειά. Όσο είχε την διάθεση έστω να πίνει νερό θα το τραβούσα όσο πήγαινε, όταν ένα ζωάκι όμως αρνείται ακόμα και το νερό σημαίνει πως δεν θέλει άλλο, κουράστηκε. Έτσι το καταλαβαίνω εγώ. Μετά το ταλαιπωρούμε μόνο και μόνο επειδή θέλουμε εμείς.
> 
> Δεν πρόκειται να ξανασχοληθώ με γατιά. Όσα είναι έξω ήδη, θα συνεχίσω να τα ταίζω αλλά δεν πρόκειται να ξανακάνω τίποτα άλλο. Στεναχωρήθηκα πολύ με το γατάκι και κυρίως κατάλαβα ότι δεν πρέπει να αναλαμβάνω περισσότερα από όσα μπορώ να φροντίσω γιατί μετά έχω και τύψεις από πάνω.


Λυπάμαι για την απώλεια σου. Έχω χάσει αρκετά αδέσποτα.. Κάποιες φορές δίνω περισσότερη σημασία κάποιες πάλι όχι. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν τα νοιάζομαι.. Ουτε σημαίνει πως όταν χάσω ένα θα παρατήσω τα άλλα. Ξέρω πως νιώθεις.. Αλλά Ελισάβετ δεν είμαστε θεοί. Προσπαθούμε να βοηθήσουμε όσες πιο πολλές ζωές μπορούμε. Και εσύ αυτό έκανες και μπράβο σου. Το πήρες ως εκεί που μπορούσες.. Μην νιώθεις άσχημα.. Άλλοι στην θέση σου δεν θα έκαναν τίποτα..

----------


## george1520

> Ελπίζω να πάνε όλα πολύ καλά με τα κατοικίδια σας. 
> Όποιος εχει καλες σχέσεις με τα ζώα έχει καλες σχέσεις και με τους ανθρώπους. 
> Το οτι δεν δειξατε ενδιαφέρον γι αυτα που έγραψα πιο πανω θελω να το εκλαβω οτι δεν θεωρείται οτι μου συμβαίνει κάτι σοβαρό 
> Προς το παρόν μας εύχομαι να τα καταφέρουμε να έχουμε ενα ήρεμο ύπνο.


Ιωάννη.. Είχες ανοίξει θέμα με τις ίδιες σκέψεις και ήμουν διατεθειμένος να συζητήσουμε.. Αλλά εσύ δεν προχώρησες την συζήτηση.. Σου βάζω ένα βίντεο να δεις που είδα το πρωί .. Δεν ξέρω πως και το εμφάνισε στο YouTube.. Εγω πάντως πέθανα στα γέλια.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=...&v=FneXOwQsFfw



@blackbird δες το και εσυ

----------


## giorgos panou

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.

----------


## george1520

Γιώργο μιλήσαμε εγώ κι εσύ με μηνύματα? Α ναι βγαλτα εδώ και κάνε με να αλλάξω λογαριασμό.
Επειδή ξέρω πως αυτό που κάνεις τώρα, το έχεις κάνει και με άλλους.. Απλά θα σε αγνοήσω.. Το μονο που θα κανω είναι αυτό που ανάφερα στο άλλο θέμα. Καλημέρα.

----------


## elisabet

> Γιώργο μιλήσαμε εγώ κι εσύ με μηνύματα? Α ναι βγαλτα εδώ και κάνε με να αλλάξω λογαριασμό.
> Επειδή ξέρω πως αυτό που κάνεις τώρα, το έχεις κάνει και με άλλους.. Απλά θα σε αγνοήσω.. Το μονο που θα κανω είναι αυτό που ανάφερα στο άλλο θέμα. Καλημέρα.


Καλωσηρθες στο κλαμπ!!!

Για τις γυναίκες λέει οτι του στέλναμε πμ και του την πεφταμε...για τους άντρες ότι λέγατε κακά για άλλους. Ωραίος...

----------


## george1520

> Καλωσηρθες στο κλαμπ!!!
> 
> Για τις γυναίκες λέει οτι του στέλναμε πμ και του την πεφταμε...για τους άντρες ότι λέγατε κακά για άλλους. Ωραίος...


Καλημέρα Ελισάβετ.. Θα μπορούσε να πει ότι του την πέφτω κιόλας..

Πως είσαι σήμερα?

----------


## elisabet

> Καλημέρα Ελισάβετ.. Θα μπορούσε να πει ότι του την πέφτω κιόλας..
> 
> Πως είσαι σήμερα?


Απορώ πώς δεν το σκέφτηκε, θα μπορούσε!!

Καλύτερα είμαι, μου στοίχισε πολύ για τον γατούλη αλλά οκ...θα μου περάσει.

----------


## george1520

> Απορώ πώς δεν το σκέφτηκε, θα μπορούσε!!
> 
> Καλύτερα είμαι, μου στοίχισε πολύ για τον γατούλη αλλά οκ...θα μου περάσει.


Θέλει χρόνο... Μετά θα το καταλαβεις κι εσύ ότι δεν μπορούσες να κάνεις και πολλά και θα ηρεμήσεις.

----------


## Κύκνος

> Απορώ πώς δεν το σκέφτηκε, θα μπορούσε!!
> 
> Καλύτερα είμαι, μου στοίχισε πολύ για τον γατούλη αλλά οκ...θα μου περάσει.


Καλημέρα Ελισάβετ! Υπομονή, θα περάσει...

Καλημέρα και στην υπόλοιπη παρέα!

----------


## george1520

> Καλημέρα Ελισάβετ! Υπομονή, θα περάσει...
> 
> Καλημέρα και στην υπόλοιπη παρέα!


Καλημέρα  :Smile:

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Καλημέρα Ελισάβετ! Υπομονή, θα περάσει...
> 
> Καλημέρα και στην υπόλοιπη παρέα!


Καλημέρα..

----------


## Αλεξία10

Μόλις βρήκα όλες τις απαντήσεις, αμέσως άλλαξαν όλες οι ερωτήσεις.....

Paulo Coelho

----------


## giorgos panou

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.

----------


## oboro

....ωχ παναϊα 'μ;

----------


## oboro

Τωρα που τα λεμε βεβαια σ' ενα πραγμα δεν εχει κι αδικο - μεχρι να αποφασισει η διαχειριση να τον ξαποστειλει, δεν προκειται να σταματησει αυτο που κανει.

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> ....ωχ παναϊα 'μ;


Ακριβως αυτο...

----------


## george1520

> εσυ δεν ελεγες να μην ξανα ασχοληθουμε εκατεροθεν, να μην ξανα μπουμε στο ιδιο τρυπακι??? τοσο κολημα εχεις?? 
> Δεν ειπα για αλλες μονο για εσενα ειπα Ελησαβετ και δεν ειπα οτι μου την επεφτες ερφτικα η σεξουαλικα! αλλα πραματα εγραφες!! Αληθεια, αν οντως δεν μου στελνες μηνυματα οπως λες, για πιο λογο συνεχως ασχολεισαι μαζι μου, οπως κανεις παλυ, εδω,? ε? 
> Λοιπον παρτετω χαμπαρι κακομαθημενα παιδακια!! Δεν με ενδιαφερει κι ουτε θα ηθελα να καμω την ψυχαναλυση σας για να βρω που οφειλετε το μενος σας απεναντι μου κι γενικα σε οποιον εκφραζει την γνωμη του και δεν συμφωνει μαζι σας!
> Ο Γιωργος παιζει να ειναι κανα πλουσιοπεδο και να ειχε μαθει απο μικρος να τυ κανουν ολ τα χατιρια, ειχε συνηθησειμαλον να βλεπει τους αυλικους που εγληφαν τους δικους του, που συμφωνοσουν ολοι με οτι και να ελεγε ο Γιωργος, αυτοι οι τυποι που χαζογελανε γιασ να μην χαλασουν χατιρι στο πλουσιοπαιδο!! χαχαχα. Αλλα μεγαλοσε και δυστυχως δεν μπορει να δεχτει οτι μερικοι δεν τον εχουν αναγκη! οτι τον εχουν γραμμενο!!! 
> Λοιπον , παρτετω χαμπαρι κομπλεξικα ,κι αργοσχολα κακομαθημενα! οτι και να λετε εγω θα εκφραζω την αποψη μου ελευθερα χωρις να υπολογιζω κι χωρις να με ενδιαφερει εανεσεις συμφωνειτε η οχι! Θα λεω αυτο που πιστευω! -εφοσον βεβαια δεν προκαλω προβλημα η δεν προσβαλλω καποιο συμφορμιτη - οσο και να επιμενετε εγω σας εχω γραμμενους!! 
> Εξαλου εσεις ειστε οι ξεκαρφωτοιι εδω μεσα! αφου οπως λετε δεν εχετε καποιο προβλημα, λετε οτι ειστε απολυτος ψυχικα υγειεις ! Προσπαθητε να νιωσετε ομορφα και ανωτερα απεναντι σε εμας που εχουμε προβληματα! τοσο ξεδιαντροποι ειστε! Κοροιδευετε εμενα που προσπαθω να θεραπευτω απο την καταθλιψη και την απεξαρτηση μου ! Δινετε επικυνδηνες ιατρικες συμβουλες σε παιδια που εχουν σοβαρο προβλημα ψυχωσης! Κανετε κλικες και ξεφτιλιζετε θεματα ανθρωπων που εχουν προβλημα και βρηκαν εδω μεσα μια "γωνια" να πουν το προβλημα τους!
> Γενικα ,εχετε μεταβαλει το φορουμ κατα καποιον τροπο απο αυτο που ηταν σε φορουμ κουτσομπολιου, προσβολλων και βρισιων,


Ναι Γιώργο είμαι ένας πλούσιος που ξαφνικά είδα πόσο σκληρή και άδικη είναι η ζωή.. Ξαφνικά δεν μου κάνουν τα χατήρια. Μεγάλωσα με πολλά λεφτά, με αγάπη, με τρυφερά αγγιγματα, με ανθρώπους που σεβάστηκαν εμένα και το σώμα μου. Μπήκα εδώ για να γελάσω με τα προβλήματα όλων.. Γιατί? Γιατί είμαι ένας σωματικά και ψυχικά υγιης άνθρωπος.. Δεν έχω πονέσει, δεν έχω λυγίσει, δεν έχω παρακαλέσει κανένα να σταματησει να με πονά.. Πάω ψυχολόγο για να πίνουμε τσάι και για να μιλάμε για μαλλιά και νύχια.

Κατάλαβες και ποιος είμαι και τι κάνω στο φόρουμ..

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

Λογικα ειναι σε υποτροπη , προσπαθηστε αν μπορειτε και θελετε να διατηρησετε την ψυχραιμια σας για την δικη σας ψυχικη ηρεμια μεχρι να ασχοληθει η διαχειριση.

----------


## blackbird

Συμφωνώ.. ^

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Λογικα ειναι σε υποτροπη , προσπαθηστε αν μπορειτε και θελετε να διατηρησετε την ψυχραιμια σας για την δικη σας ψυχικη ηρεμια μεχρι να ασχοληθει η διαχειριση.


20 προς 1 ότι δεν θα ασχοληθεί.

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> 20 προς 1 ότι δεν θα ασχοληθεί.


 Γιατι;;;εχει ξαναγινει;;;

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Γιατι;;;εχει ξαναγινει;;;


Tόσο καιρό γραφει τα δικά του χωρις έλεος...

----------


## oboro

> Λογικα ειναι σε υποτροπη , προσπαθηστε αν μπορειτε και θελετε να διατηρησετε την ψυχραιμια σας για την δικη σας ψυχικη ηρεμια μεχρι να ασχοληθει η διαχειριση.


Καμια υποτροπη... Ειναι ετσι χρονια: στοχευμενες "επεμβασεις" με επικινδυνοτητα που αυξανεται κιολας αναλογα ποσο ευαλωτο ειναι το μελος που ανοιξε το θρεντ. Τοξικος ειναι ο τυπος, απλα. Καιροφυλαχτει, χτυπαει, φευγει, ξαναερχεται.

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Tόσο καιρό γραφει τα δικά του χωρις έλεος...


Παραληρημα παντως ηταν αυτο...

----------


## oboro

Ξερετε πολλες παραληρηματικες διαταραχες που στοχευουν ακριβως το θεμα που τρωει τον θεματοθετη και τον φορτωνουν με ανασφαλειες, φοβους η και μεθοδους αυτοχειριας ακομα; Διαταραχη που να δειχνει προτιμηση ειδικα σε τετοια θρεντ;

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Παραληρημα παντως ηταν αυτο...


Το έχασα το παραλήρημα του.
Εδωσε πόνο?

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Ξερετε πολλες παραληρηματικες διαταραχες που στοχευουν ακριβως το θεμα που τρωει τον θεματοθετη και τον φορτωνουν με ανασφαλειες, φοβους η και μεθοδους αυτοχειριας; Διαταραχη τετοια που να δειχνει προτιμηση ειδικα σε τετοια θρεντ;


Ρε εσύ Ομπόρο είναι πολύ απλό.
Το φόρουμ είναι το καταφύγιο του.Αν του το κόψουν,πάει.Θα λαλήσει.

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Καμια υποτροπη... Ειναι ετσι χρονια: στοχευμενες "επεμβασεις" με επικινδυνοτητα που αυξανεται κιολας αναλογα ποσο ευαλωτο ειναι το μελος που ανοιξε το θρεντ. Τοξικος ειναι ο τυπος, απλα. Καιροφυλαχτει, χτυπαει, φευγει, ξαναερχεται.


Οπως και να χει, καλυτερα τα μελη να μην ασχοληθουν για την δικη τους ψυχικη ηρεμια πανω απο ολα.Ξερω οτι ειναι παλιο μελος και οτι ειχε εξαρτησεις,τον θυμαμαι, αλλα το τερματισε.

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Το έχασα το παραλήρημα του.
> Εδωσε πόνο?


Οτι εδωσε εδωσε... η αληθεια...για να το ελαφρυνουμε και λιγο ...αναρωτιεσαι αν πρεπει να θυμωσεις η να γελασεις...

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Οτι εδωσε εδωσε... η αληθεια...για να το ελαφρυνουμε και λιγο ...αναρωτιεσαι αν πρεπει να θυμωσεις η να γελασεις...


Eμ τι ήθελα και πήγα γυμναστήριο και έχασα τέτοιο παραλήρημα?

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Ξερετε πολλες παραληρηματικες διαταραχες που στοχευουν ακριβως το θεμα που τρωει τον θεματοθετη και τον φορτωνουν με ανασφαλειες, φοβους η και μεθοδους αυτοχειριας ακομα; Διαταραχη που να δειχνει προτιμηση ειδικα σε τετοια θρεντ;


Δηλαδη πιστευεις οτι το κανει επιτηδες και δεν εχει σχεση με την εξαρτηση του;Αυτο δεν το ξερω.Τι να πω...

----------


## oboro

> Ρε εσύ Ομπόρο είναι πολύ απλό.
> Το φόρουμ είναι το καταφύγιο του.Αν του το κόψουν,πάει.Θα λαλήσει.


Το εχω σκεφτει και αυτο... Οπως και το αλλο.

Μπας κι ειναι καμια παλια καραβανα του μουλτι;  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Εχω ακουσει... διαφορα. Για συντροφους που δεν προδιδουν συντροφους. Για παλια φιλαρακια απ' το βιετναμ. Τις ναρκες, το ναπαλμ... The horror, the horror... 

(Τι τραβαμε τριημεριατικα)


εντιτ: ξεκαθαριζω οτι προκειται απλα για φημες κλπ δεν μπορω να εχω αποψη επι του θεματος προφανως  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Eμ τι ήθελα και πήγα γυμναστήριο και έχασα τέτοιο παραλήρημα?


Εισαι εκτος της κλικας...για αυτο το εχασες...  :Stick Out Tongue:  αμα το διαβασεις θα καταλαβεις...

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Εισαι εκτος της κλικας...για αυτο το εχασες...  αμα το διαβασεις θα καταλαβεις...


Γλύτωσα ε?

Ας έρθουμε σε πιο σοβαρα θέματα:Master Chef :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## oboro

Φοβαμαι οτι ισως ειπα πολλα, παρα πολλα... Αν συμβει κατι στο προφιλ μου τις επομενες ημερες και πχ αλλαξουνε οι λεξεις "Senior Member" σε κατι αλλο που ισως ξεκιναει απο Β, θελω να ξερετε οτι εγω παλεψα για τα δικαιωματα του ανθρωπου, για την ενωμενη ευρωπη και για το γνησιο μακεδονικο χαλβ-

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Το έχασα το παραλήρημα του.
> Εδωσε πόνο?


Πόνο όχι..Εμένα μου έβγαλε μια διάγνωση που δεν πόνεσε..Δεν ασχολήθηκα πολύ..Απάντησε ο Γιώργος από ότι είδα οπότε δεν χρειάστηκε να μιλήσω..

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Πόνο όχι..Εμένα μου έβγαλε μια διάγνωση που δεν πόνεσε..Δεν ασχολήθηκα πολύ..Απάντησε ο Γιώργος από ότι είδα οπότε δεν χρειάστηκε να μιλήσω..





> Φοβαμαι οτι ισως ειπα πολλα, παρα πολλα... Αν συμβει κατι στο προφιλ μου τις επομενες ημερες και πχ αλλαξουνε οι λεξεις "Senior Member" σε κατι αλλο που ισως ξεκιναει απο Β, θελω να ξερετε οτι εγω παλεψα για τα δικαιωματα του ανθρωπου, για την ενωμενη ευρωπη και για το γνησιο μακεδονικο χαλβ-


Πολύ φοβάμαι ότι ο Πάνου ψηφίζει κιόλας

----------


## oboro

Πρεπει να ειστε πιο συγκεκριμενοι αγαπητοι μου δολοπλοκοι κατα του γιωργου πανου ιμπεριαλιστες. Σε ποιο παραληρημα απο ολα αναφερεστε; Ολοκληρο ταξονομικο καταλογογραφικο συστημα εφηυραν για χαρη του κι εσεις το απαρνιεστε ε τοτες εισαστε δηλαδης και απολιτιστοι αρκουδοβαρβαροι.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Πολύ φοβάμαι ότι ο Πάνου ψηφίζει κιόλας


............

----------


## elisabet

Οφείλετε να παραδεχτείτε πάντως πως η μεγάλη τυο αγάπη είμαι εγω  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Οφείλετε να παραδεχτείτε πάντως πως η μεγάλη τυο αγάπη είμαι εγω


Για γαμο το κόβω!

----------


## oboro

> Οφείλετε να παραδεχτείτε πάντως πως η μεγάλη τυο αγάπη είμαι εγω


Προσπαθησα μα παραδεχομαι την ηττα.

----------


## elisabet

> Προσπαθησα μα παραδεχομαι την ηττα.


Πάντως τείνω να συμφωνήσω περισσότερο με την δική σου υπόθεση, πως δεν πρόκειται για υποτροπή δηλαδή, αλλά θέλει και λέει συνειδητά αυτά που λέει, γιατί έχω παρατηρήσει πως δεν λέει τυχαία πράγματα κι όπου να ναι.

Σε μένα πχ άρχισε να τα λέει αυτά με τα πμ όταν σε ένα πόστ που είχε κάνει και περιέγραφε διάφορα του είχα πει πως θα του κάνω καταγγελία.

----------


## elisabet

> Για γαμο το κόβω!


Ράβομαι ήδη!!! χαχαχα

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Πρεπει να ειστε πιο συγκεκριμενοι αγαπητοι μου δολοπλοκοι κατα του γιωργου πανου ιμπεριαλιστες. Σε ποιο παραληρημα απο ολα αναφερεστε; Ολοκληρο ταξονομικο καταλογογραφικο συστημα εφηυραν για χαρη του κι εσεις το απαρνιεστε ε τοτες εισαστε δηλαδης και απολιτιστοι αρκουδοβαρβαροι.


Ε ναι λοιπον...Ειμαστε πελουσιοι δολοπλοκοι κλικαδοροι και μπαινουμε στο φορουμ για να γελασουμε με τα ψυχολογικα προβληματα της φτωχοπλεμπας ... ας το παραδεχτουμε...μας πιασανε στα πρασα...να εγω τωρα πινω το κοκτειλ μου στην πισινα μου και γελαω μαζι σας...

----------


## oboro

...Πολλοι απο τους νεοτερους εδω μεσα δεν το γνωριζουν, αλλα η λειτουργια αναζητησης που βλεπετε πανω αριστερα, στις απαρχες του φορουμ εφευρεθηκε για να μπορει κανεις να παρακολουθησει τις επικες παρεμβασεις του γιωργου πανου καθως ξερναει σκοτος και τοξινη απο θρεντ σε θρεντ. Για την ακριβεια παραμενει ακομη και σημερα ο μονος τροπος να μη χασει κανεις τη μπαλα, η και τη λογικη του, προσπαθωντας να κατανοησει το φαινομενο.

Αυριο θα μιλησουμε για το συστημα των ΠΜ. Το ξερατε πως ο γιωργος πανου ητανε η εμπνευση του; Συντονιστειτε την ιδια ωρα!

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Οφείλετε να παραδεχτείτε πάντως πως η μεγάλη τυο αγάπη είμαι εγω


Εισαι αλλα αυτες τις τελευταιες μερες νομιζω ερωτευτηκε τον Γιωργο...

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Ε ναι λοιπον...Ειμαστε πελουσιοι δολοπλοκοι κλικαδοροι και μπαινουμε στο φορουμ για να γελασουμε με τα ψυχολογικα προβληματα της φτωχοπλεμπας ... ας το παραδεχτουμε...μας πιασανε στα πρασα...να εγω τωρα πινω το κοκτειλ μου στην πισινα μου και γελαω μαζι σας...


Έτσι..Γέλιο να υπάρχει και όλα τα άλλα θα φτιάξουν  :Big Grin:

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

Αν το κανει επιτηδες πραγματικα τραγικο...τι να πει κανεις...σε παλιοτερα ποστ του που διαβασα καπως ετσι αντιδρουσε κ στα αλλα μελη...ξαφνικο μπαμ και χωσιμο φουλ και μετα ζητουσε συγνωμη.Δεν ξερω.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Ράβομαι ήδη!!! χαχαχα


Και εγώ με την Μαρία του MasterChef(η μικρή ολλανδέζα ξέρει τι λέω),κουμπάροι.

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Έτσι..Γέλιο να υπάρχει και όλα τα άλλα θα φτιάξουν


Εεε μα καλυτερα μονο ετσι να το δει κανεις.Δεν αξιζεις αλλιως.  :Smile:  ποια προσωπικοτητα σου μου μιλαει αυτη την στιγμη;;;χαχαχα...εσυ διαγνωστηκες κιολας  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## oboro

> Πάντως τείνω να συμφωνήσω περισσότερο με την δική σου υπόθεση, πως δεν πρόκειται για υποτροπή δηλαδή, αλλά θέλει και λέει συνειδητά αυτά που λέει, γιατί έχω παρατηρήσει πως δεν λέει τυχαία πράγματα κι όπου να ναι.
> 
> Σε μένα πχ άρχισε να τα λέει αυτά με τα πμ όταν σε ένα πόστ που είχε κάνει και περιέγραφε διάφορα του είχα πει πως θα του κάνω καταγγελία.


Μωρε μιλαμε για τοξικοτητα ακριβειας... Ποιον μειωμενο καταλογισμο; Μιλαμε αν η τοξικοτητα επιανε νυστερι κι εκανε νευροχειρουργικη επεμβαση στον #1 μπεστσελλεριστα για την τοξικοτητα. 

Επιπλεον. Η οποια "υποτροπη" εξ' ορισμου γινεται επι καποιου εδαφους. Εδω τι ειναι ακριβως αυτο που υποτροπιαζει; Το μετανοημενα ατιθασο επαναστατικο ελληνορθοδοξο πνευμα; Που καποτε εθελησε κι αυτο να προσεγγισει, κατα δηλωση του, λιγα κορμια απο το φορουμ; (Και τα καταφερε, επισης κατα δηλωση του;!)

https://www.psychology.gr/forum/thre...=1#post1096461

(λινκ για του λογου το αληθες)

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Και εγώ με την Μαρία του MasterChef(η μικρή ολλανδέζα ξέρει τι λέω),κουμπάροι.


 Οοοπ πολλοι γαμοι παιδια...δεν θελω να σε στεναχωρησω αλλα το Μαρακι εχει αλλον...

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Οοοπ πολλοι γαμοι παιδια...δεν θελω να σε στεναχωρησω αλλα το Μαρακι εχει αλλον...


Μην αγχώνεσαι!Θα επέμβω εγώ και όλα θα γίνουν.
Το Μαράκι ως κουμπάρα θα φοράει μαύρα(γιατί της πάνε).

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Εεε μα καλυτερα μονο ετσι να το δει κανεις.Δεν αξιζεις αλλιως.  ποια προσωπικοτητα σου μου μιλαει αυτη την στιγμη;;;χαχαχα...εσυ διαγνωστηκες κιολας


Χαχαχα σου μιλάει η large προσωπικότητα...
όταν πάω αλήθεια στο γιατρό να δεις τι θα ακούσουμε...

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Χαχαχα σου μιλάει η large προσωπικότητα...
> όταν πάω αλήθεια στο γιατρό να δεις τι θα ακούσουμε...


Πλουσια ψετρα με πολλαπλη προσωπικοτητα....δεν εχεις προβληματα εσυ...μπαινεις εδω μεσα για να κοροιδεψεις τα ψυχολογικα φτωχων πλην τιμιων Ελληνοορθοδοξων Χριστιανων...ξεσκεπαστηκες. ..χαχαχα...μα ειλικριναααα ρε φιλε ουτε ο Φωσκολος τετοιο σεναριο...

----------


## oboro

Και για να τελειωνουμε με αυτο, να ξεκαθαρισουμε και κατι αλλο: το ποστ που εκανα λινκ με τα ανδρικα δηθεν κατορθωματα του; Δεν ειναι παραληρημα. Η ψευδαισθηση μεγαλειου του καθε τραμπουκου ειναι. Οποιος εχει ψαξει το θεμα μπουλινγκ η το εχει ζησει και κοιταξει καταματα τον τυραννο του, ετσι για να δει τι γινεται πισω απο τη μασκα εκει στα πισω δωματια, θα ξερει πως οι περισσοτεροι απ' αυτους φαντασιωνονται πως ειναι ταυτοχρονα εκκολαπτομενοι ναπολεοντες και παραγνωρισμενοι εφευρετες του βιαγκρα...

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> *μα ειλικριναααα ρε φιλε ουτε ο Φωσκολος τετοιο σεναριο...*


Ρε θες να με κάνεις να λιώσω με Θεοχάρη στο youtube?

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Ρε θες να με κάνεις να λιώσω με Θεοχάρη στο youtube?


Αστυνομο Θεοχαρη;;;χαχαχα... η Τζαιαντ,η Βιρνα,ο Γιαγκος...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## oboro

> Ρε θες να με κάνεις να λιώσω με Θεοχάρη στο youtube?


...Α ρε που ειναι ο γιωργος πανου να μας πει, μιληστε ρε σκουληκια τοτες!!

Α σορρυ, ξεχασα. Εχει παρει τη δοση του απο το φορουμ και θα τον ξαναδουμε απο αυριο η απο εβδομαδα.

(δοση φαρμακου εννοω, μην παρεξηγηθω κιολας. Πως να το κανουμε ειναι σκευασμα θαυματουργο το ερμο το αναρτησιολογιο...)

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Πλουσια ψετρα με πολλαπλη προσωπικοτητα....δεν εχεις προβληματα εσυ...μπαινεις εδω μεσα για να κοροιδεψεις τα ψυχολογικα φτωχων πλην τιμιων Ελληνοορθοδοξων Χριστιανων...ξεσκεπαστηκες. ..χαχαχα...μα ειλικριναααα ρε φιλε ουτε ο Φωσκολος τετοιο σεναριο...


Η αλήθεια είναι ότι μου ήρθε ξαφνικό..Γιατί έχω μιλήσει και άλλες φορές μαζί του..Αλλά εντάξει..Όπως λέει και ο ίδιος, ο καθένας μπορεί να πει την άποψή του ελεύθερα..Οπότε όλα καλά..

----------


## oboro

> Αστυνομο Θεοχαρη;;;χαχαχα... η Τζαιαντ,η Βιρνα,ο Γιαγκος...





> 




Β *|* *Ρ* ν _Α_........

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Αστυνομο Θεοχαρη;;;χαχαχα... η Τζαιαντ,η Βιρνα,ο Γιαγκος...


Ασε ρε,έχω γαμηθεί στα γέλια λέμε.
Έχει ανεβάσει ένα παλικάρι στο youtube αποσπάσματα από Ταξίαρχο Θεοχάρη,τα πάντα λέμε!
Με έναν φιλο μου τα είχαμε λιώσει.

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Η αλήθεια είναι ότι μου ήρθε ξαφνικό..Γιατί έχω μιλήσει και άλλες φορές μαζί του..Αλλά εντάξει..Όπως λέει και ο ίδιος, ο καθένας μπορεί να πει την άποψή του ελεύθερα..Οπότε όλα καλά..


Αμα διαβασεις προηγουμενα ποστ του το ιδιο εκανε και στα αλλα παλια μελη.Τα εχωνε στο ξαφνικο,μετα απο λιγες μερες ζητουσε συγνωμη και μετα παλι το ιδιο.Οχι, δε συμφωνω με τις επιθεσεις.Αλλο αποψη αλλο επιθεση.

----------


## oboro

Ρε παιδια, δεν ξερω... Ειναι καν το "Βιρνα" αληθινο γυναικειο ονομα; Στην Ιστορια της γλωσσικης επικοινωνιας εχει χρησιμοποιηθει ποτε Ε.Φ. (Εκτος Φωσκολου) ??

Προσωπικα παντα πιστευα ηταν κατασκευασμενο. Ξενος δακτυλος μαλλον αλλα τελος παντων. Μην βγω και παρανοϊκος.

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Ασε ρε,έχω γαμηθεί στα γέλια λέμε.
> Έχει ανεβάσει ένα παλικάρι στο youtube αποσπάσματα από Ταξίαρχο Θεοχάρη,τα πάντα λέμε!
> Με έναν φιλο μου τα είχαμε λιώσει.


Χαχαχα...τα εβλεπα κι εγω,τρελο γελιο...αυτο που του λεγαν κατι και το επαναλαμβανε 100 φορες με πεθαινε...

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Χαχαχα...τα εβλεπα κι εγω,τρελο γελιο...αυτο που του λεγαν κατι και το επαναλαμβανε 100 φορες με πεθαινε...


To καλύτερο όλων οι απειλές που έριχνε.Πρέπει να έριχνε 1000 περίπου σε κάθε επεισόδιο.

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> To καλύτερο όλων οι απειλές που έριχνε.Πρέπει να έριχνε 1000 περίπου σε κάθε επεισόδιο.


Θεουλης ναι...κι εκεινος ο παρανοικος εμπρηστης;;ο ευλογητος;;; ολοι οι κακοι, τρελοι με μασκες...χαχαχα

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Θεουλης ναι...κι εκεινος ο παρανοικος εμπρηστης;;ο ευλογητος;;; ολοι οι κακοι, τρελοι με μασκες...χαχαχα


Ο Ευλογητός ήταν στην Λάμψη.
ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ!

----------


## Ορέστης

Θεωρω οτι ειμαι πολυ ατυχοςγιατι μού συμβαινουν συνεχεια διαφορες ατυχιες οπως θεματα υγειας ή απωλειας χρηματων.

----------


## george1520

Καλησπέρα. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι αυτές τις μέρες έχει μια ιδιαίτερη προτίμηση σε εμένα. Έρωτας? Πάθος? Δεν ξέρω!
Ας μην συνεχίσει όμως η συζήτηση. Πρώτο γιατί δεν είναι ωραίο να γίνεται ολόκληρη συζήτηση για κάποιον χωρίς να είναι εδώ να πει την δικη του εκδοχή και δεύτερο ξέρουμε όλοι ότι περνάει τον δικό του Γολγοθά και ίσως όλο αυτό να τον ρίξει ψυχολογικά.

Καλό μήνα σε όλους.

----------


## ntinti

Καλό μήνα με σωματική και ψυχική υγεία!

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Καλό μήνα με σωματική και ψυχική υγεία!


Καλο μηνα!!καλημερα!

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Καλό μήνα με σωματική και ψυχική υγεία!


Καλημέρα 
Καλό μήνα  :Smile:

----------


## george1520

Εγώ σας είπα καλό μήνα.. Όλες είπατε στην Ντιντι.. Άτιμες γυναικεςςςς

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Εγώ σας είπα καλό μήνα.. Όλες είπατε στην Ντιντι.. Άτιμες γυναικεςςςς


Ατιμες πολύ χαχα
Καλημέρα! Καλό μήνα  :Smile:

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

Καλο μηνα σε ολους!!

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Καλο μηνα σε ολους!!


Καλό μήνα βρε θεά  :Smile:

----------


## george1520

Νυστάζω.. Να αλλάξω πλευρό ή να σηκωθώ? Είναι ερώτημα που έχω συχνά.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Νυστάζω.. Να αλλάξω πλευρό ή να σηκωθώ? Είναι ερώτημα που έχω συχνά.


Να σηκωθείς..Είναι απάντηση που δίνω συχνά στον εαυτό μου..

----------


## george1520

> Να σηκωθείς..Είναι απάντηση που δίνω συχνά στον εαυτό μου..


Άρα αλλάζω πλευρό.

----------


## ntinti

> Εγώ σας είπα καλό μήνα.. Όλες είπατε στην Ντιντι.. Άτιμες γυναικεςςςς


Γκρινιάρηδες αντρεςςςςς!!!!!

Καλό μήνα και άντε σήκω έχει τέλεια μέρα σήμερα !

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Άρα αλλάζω πλευρό.


Χαχα έπρεπε να σου πω άλλαξε πλευρό για να σηκωθείς..Εγώ ήθελα να μπορούσα να κοιμηθώ ένα μήνα αλλά δεν γίνεται..Άδικη ζωή..

----------


## ntinti

> Να σηκωθείς..Είναι απάντηση που δίνω συχνά στον εαυτό μου..


Σωστή!!!!!

----------


## george1520

> Γκρινιάρηδες αντρεςςςςς!!!!!
> 
> Καλό μήνα και άντε σήκω έχει τέλεια μέρα σήμερα !


Εγώ δεν είμαι γκρινιάρης.. Καθόλου. Φαίνεται άλλωστε και στο φόρουμ. 
Δεν ξέρω αν είναι καλη η μέρα. Χθες έβρεχε. Πρέπει να σηκωθώ να φτιάξω πράγματα για να φύγω.. Να πάω σε άλλη γη. Σε άλλα μερη




> Χαχα έπρεπε να σου πω άλλαξε πλευρό για να σηκωθείς..Εγώ ήθελα να μπορούσα να κοιμηθώ ένα μήνα αλλά δεν γίνεται..Άδικη ζωή..


Να έρθω να σου δώσω μια στο κεφάλι να κοιμηθείς 2 μήνες. 




> Σωστή!!!!!


Δεν είπα να μείνω μόνιμα στο κρεβάτι.

Ααααα... Σε λίγες μέρες γερνάς κι άλλο εσύ..

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Σωστή!!!!!


Πες τα Ntinti μου

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Εγώ δεν είμαι γκρινιάρης.. Καθόλου. Φαίνεται άλλωστε και στο φόρουμ. 
> Δεν ξέρω αν είναι καλη η μέρα. Χθες έβρεχε. Πρέπει να σηκωθώ να φτιάξω πράγματα για να φύγω.. Να πάω σε άλλη γη. Σε άλλα μερη
> 
> 
> 
> Να έρθω να σου δώσω μια στο κεφάλι να κοιμηθείς 2 μήνες. 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Χαχα να κοιμηθώ και να το απολαύσω..Όχι να πάω να κοιμηθώ στην εντατική  :Smile:

----------


## ntinti

> Εγώ δεν είμαι γκρινιάρης.. Καθόλου. Φαίνεται άλλωστε και στο φόρουμ. 
> Δεν ξέρω αν είναι καλη η μέρα. Χθες έβρεχε. Πρέπει να σηκωθώ να φτιάξω πράγματα για να φύγω.. Να πάω σε άλλη γη. Σε άλλα μερη
> 
> 
> Δεν είπα να μείνω μόνιμα στο κρεβάτι.
> 
> Ααααα... Σε λίγες μέρες γερνάς κι άλλο εσύ..


Καλά να περάσεις όπου και να πας και να μην μας ξεχάσεις ,έχουμε ανάγκη τα ενθαριντικα σου λόγια !!!!!!!

Όντως σε 3 μέρες κλείνω τα 14 ,γιατί ως γνωστό εδώ και 14 χρόνια που γέννησα το παλικαράκι μου την ίδια μέρα σβήνουμε τουρτσ μονο με δικά του κεράκια επανω χαχα!

----------


## george1520

> Χαχα να κοιμηθώ και να το απολαύσω..Όχι να πάω να κοιμηθώ στην εντατική


Εδώ δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι.. 




> Καλά να περάσεις όπου και να πας και να μην μας ξεχάσεις ,έχουμε ανάγκη τα ενθαριντικα σου λόγια !!!!!!!
> 
> Όντως σε 3 μέρες κλείνω τα 14 ,γιατί ως γνωστό εδώ και 14 χρόνια που γέννησα το παλικαράκι μου την ίδια μέρα σβήνουμε τουρτσ μονο με δικά του κεράκια επανω χαχα!


Χάχαχα.. Έξυπνο αυτό.. Σκέψου να βάζατε τα δικά σου μόνο.. Θα παιρνατε φωτιά.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Καλά να περάσεις όπου και να πας και να μην μας ξεχάσεις ,έχουμε ανάγκη τα ενθαριντικα σου λόγια !!!!!!!
> 
> Όντως σε 3 μέρες κλείνω τα 14 ,γιατί ως γνωστό εδώ και 14 χρόνια που γέννησα το παλικαράκι μου την ίδια μέρα σβήνουμε τουρτσ μονο με δικά του κεράκια επανω χαχα!


Χαχαχα τυχερή..Εγώ μέχρι πέρσι έβαζα τα κεριά ανάποδα..Φέτος έγινα 33 οπότε δεν γινόταν..
Από του χρόνου θα κλαίω γιατί ανάποδα με βγάζουν μεγαλύτερη  :Big Grin:

----------


## ntinti

> . 
> Χάχαχα.. Έξυπνο αυτό.. Σκέψου να βάζατε τα δικά σου μόνο.. Θα παιρνατε φωτιά.


Έχεις δίκιο άλλη φορά θα βάζω ενα και καλό ,σε μεγεθος λαμπάδας!!!!!!!!

----------


## george1520

> Χαχαχα τυχερή..Εγώ μέχρι πέρσι έβαζα τα κεριά ανάποδα..Φέτος έγινα 33 οπότε δεν γινόταν..
> Από του χρόνου θα κλαίω γιατί ανάποδα με βγάζουν μεγαλύτερη


Χάχαχα... Ήτα πετυχημένο.. Χάχαχα. Τι σκέφτονται ρε οι γυναίκες.. Εγώ ακόμη τέτοιο άγχος δεν έχω ακομη.. Κλείνω τα 22 και πάω στα 21.

----------


## george1520

> Έχεις δίκιο άλλη φορά θα βάζω ενα και καλό ,σε μεγεθος λαμπάδας!!!!!!!!


Ή μπορείς να έχεις κοντά ένα πυροσβεστήρα.. Ή ένα πυροσβέστη

----------


## ntinti

> Χαχαχα τυχερή..Εγώ μέχρι πέρσι έβαζα τα κεριά ανάποδα..Φέτος έγινα 33 οπότε δεν γινόταν..
> Από του χρόνου θα κλαίω γιατί ανάποδα με βγάζουν μεγαλύτερη


Χαχαχα όντως !υπομονή μέχρι να περάσεις στην άλλη δεκαετία να το ξανακάνεις για λίγα χρονάκια ακόμα !!!!

----------


## ntinti

> Ή μπορείς να έχεις κοντά ένα πυροσβεστήρα.. Ή ένα πυροσβέστη


Προτιμο τον πυροσβέστη !!!!!

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Χάχαχα... Ήτα πετυχημένο.. Χάχαχα. Τι σκέφτονται ρε οι γυναίκες.. Εγώ ακόμη τέτοιο άγχος δεν έχω ακομη.. Κλείνω τα 22 και πάω στα 21.


Χαχαχα ναι όταν έκλεισα 32 η τούρτα έδειχνε 23  :Smile: 
Αλλά και τα ωραία κάποτε τελειώνουν..Δεν μπορώ πια να το κάνω αυτό..

----------


## george1520

> Προτιμο τον πυροσβέστη !!!!!


Το ήξερα... Γριά γυναίκα και θέλει και γκομενο.. Τς τς

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Χαχαχα όντως !υπομονή μέχρι να περάσεις στην άλλη δεκαετία να το ξανακάνεις για λίγα χρονάκια ακόμα !!!!


Χαχαχα εκεί απτόητη! Όσο γίνεται θα τα αλλάζω πάντα.. Μέχρι να σηκωθεί η τούρτα να με μουντζωσει  :Smile:

----------


## ntinti

> Το ήξερα... Γριά γυναίκα και θέλει και γκομενο.. Τς τς


Η γριά κότα έχει το ζουμί άλλωστε αυτό λέτε εσείς οι άντρες χαχα!!!!

Εσύ δεν θα Ε φευγες ,άντε σαν νιάτα που είσαι πάνε να ξεφαντωσεις !!!!!!

----------


## george1520

> Χαχαχα ναι όταν έκλεισα 32 η τούρτα έδειχνε 23 
> Αλλά και τα ωραία κάποτε τελειώνουν..Δεν μπορώ πια να το κάνω αυτό..


Εγώ δεν θέλω να σβήνω κεριά. Γενικά οι γιορτές και τα πανηγύρια δεν μαρεσουν. Αλλά πάντα μου φέρνουν τούρτα.. Εεε αναγκάζομαι και τα σβήνω  :Smile:

----------


## george1520

> Η γριά κότα έχει το ζουμί άλλωστε αυτό λέτε εσείς οι άντρες χαχα!!!!
> 
> Εσύ δεν θα Ε φευγες ,άντε σαν νιάτα που είσαι πάνε να ξεφαντωσεις !!!!!!


Έτσι λέμε?

Ένα παντελόνι και 15 εσώρουχα θα πάρω..

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Εγώ δεν θέλω να σβήνω κεριά. Γενικά οι γιορτές και τα πανηγύρια δεν μαρεσουν. Αλλά πάντα μου φέρνουν τούρτα.. Εεε αναγκάζομαι και τα σβήνω


Ακριβώς αυτό..Πάντα μου φέρνουν τούρτα..Και αφού θα το περάσω το μαρτύριο, ας αλλάξω τα κεριά τουλάχιστον..Οοοταν γίνεται..

----------


## ntinti

> Έτσι λέμε?
> 
> Ένα παντελόνι και 15 εσώρουχα θα πάρω..


15 ε ?
Πολύ ακράτεια ρε φίλε για 2 μερες μόνο ....
Νωρίς ξεκινήσαμε τα συμπτώματα σου !!!!!!

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Έτσι λέμε?
> 
> Ένα παντελόνι και 15 εσώρουχα θα πάρω..


Τα μάλλινα που φτιάξατε με την ντιντι?
 :Big Grin:

----------


## george1520

> Ακριβώς αυτό..Πάντα μου φέρνουν τούρτα..Και αφού θα το περάσω το μαρτύριο, ας αλλάξω τα κεριά τουλάχιστον..Οοοταν γίνεται..


Έχει λογική αυτό. 




> 15 ε ?
> Πολύ ακράτεια ρε φίλε για 2 μερες μόνο ....
> Νωρίς ξεκινήσαμε τα συμπτώματα σου !!!!!!


Εκεί πήγε το μυαλό σου εσένα? Ε η κάθε ηλικία έχει διαφορετικό τρόπο σκέψης.




> Τα μάλλινα που φτιάξατε με την ντιντι?


Οχι ρε.. Φέρνουν φαγούρα αυτά..

----------


## Αλεξία10

> 15 ε ?
> Πολύ ακράτεια ρε φίλε για 2 μερες μόνο ....
> Νωρίς ξεκινήσαμε τα συμπτώματα σου !!!!!!


Χαχαχα χαχαχα χαχαχα είσαι θεά 
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Έχει λογική αυτό. 
> 
> 
> 
> Εκεί πήγε το μυαλό σου εσένα? Ε η κάθε ηλικία έχει διαφορετικό τρόπο σκέψης.
> 
> 
> 
> Οχι ρε.. Φέρνουν φαγούρα αυτά..


Χαχαχα τα δοκίμασες ε?
Κοίτα..Λυπήσου τους γύρω σου γιατί εκτός από φαγούρα, μπορεί να φέρουν και ανακοπή σε αυτήν που θα τα δει χαχαχα

----------


## ntinti

> Εκεί πήγε το μυαλό σου εσένα? Ε η κάθε ηλικία έχει διαφορετικό τρόπο σκέψης.


Το ξερω γι αυτό και οι απαντήσεις μου είναι ανάλογες με τον συνομιλητή Μου !!!!!!

----------


## george1520

> Το ξερω γι αυτό και οι απαντήσεις μου είναι ανάλογες με τον συνομιλητή Μου !!!!!!


Όχι. Οι απαντήσεις σου είναι με βάση με το τι έχεις τώρα στην ζωή σου. Π, τηλεόραση, χάπια και νωρίς για ύπνο.. Και εννοείται κάνεις παρέα με άλλα νέα παιδιά.

----------


## george1520

> Χαχαχα τα δοκίμασες ε?
> Κοίτα..Λυπήσου τους γύρω σου γιατί εκτός από φαγούρα, μπορεί να φέρουν και ανακοπή σε αυτήν που θα τα δει χαχαχα


Φυσικά τα δοκίμασα.. 

Δεν θα πάθει τίποτα κανενας.. Είναι ωραία χρώματα. 
Ζηλιαααααααααααααααα

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Φυσικά τα δοκίμασα.. 
> 
> Δεν θα πάθει τίποτα κανενας.. Είναι ωραία χρώματα. 
> Ζηλιαααααααααααααααα


Χαχαχα ναι ζηλεύω.. Θέλω και εγώ στα ίδια χρώματα  :Big Grin:

----------


## george1520

> Χαχαχα ναι ζηλεύω.. Θέλω και εγώ στα ίδια χρώματα


Ένα ένα θέμα η φαγούρα ομως

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

Σημερα μου την βαρεσε να καθαρισω το σπιτι...αχ να πατουσες ενα κουμπι κ να γινονταν οι δουλειες απο μονες τους...

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Ένα ένα θέμα η φαγούρα ομως


Εεε τόσα έχω αντέξει..Μια φαγούρα δεν είναι τίποτα  :Big Grin:

----------


## ntinti

> Σημερα μου την βαρεσε να καθαρισω το σπιτι...αχ να πατουσες ενα κουμπι κ να γινονταν οι δουλειες απο μονες τους...


Όταν τελειώσεις έλα και από εδώ μόνο σίδερο εχω !!!!

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Σημερα μου την βαρεσε να καθαρισω το σπιτι...αχ να πατουσες ενα κουμπι κ να γινονταν οι δουλειες απο μονες τους...


Γιατί με πληγώνεις ρε θεά τώρα?
Κάθομαι εδώ και πίνω καφέ και παρακαλάω τις δουλειές να γίνουν.. Δεν γίνονται  :Frown:

----------


## oboro

Γκουντμορνινγκς. Θελατε δε θελατε, γραψατε παλι για τις δουλειες του σπιτιου *+-(* το κανετε επιτηδες και δε σας ξαναπαιζω.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Γκουντμορνινγκς. Θελατε δε θελατε, γραψατε παλι για τις δουλειες του σπιτιου *+-(* το κανετε επιτηδες και δε σας ξαναπαιζω.


Το γράφουμε μπας και ντραπουν και γίνουν μόνες τους..Αλλά δεν...

----------


## Ορέστης

Με απογοητευση ξυπνησα σημερα. Χτες ηρθε ο αδερφος μου και δε μ αφησε σε ησυχια ολη μερα, μπουρου μπουρου. Δεν εχει με τι ν' ασχοληθει ή βλεπει εμενα να ασχολουμαι με κατι και τον ενοχλει;

Κατα τ' αλλα νιωθω γερασμενος και ο, τι με επιτυχια μου εκλεψαν τη ζωη. Τα γνωστα δηλαδη. Που πας γερο, που πας γερο, φωναζε η μανα μου. Τωρα το θυμηθηκες να βρεις γυναικα; Φοβοταν μην βρω καμια οταν εβγαινα και σκορπισει η περιουσια...

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

Διαλλειμα κ συνεχιζω...το σιδερωμα το σιχαινομαι φιλη,δεν σιδερωνω.Οταν αποφασισω τι θα βαλω τοτε σιδερωνω.Παιδια δεν ξερω,ενω δεν ειμαι υποχονδρια σημερα μου την βαρεσε να κανω απολυμανση παντου...ειδικα την τουαλετα...αυτο που μου την σπαει δεν ειναι τοσο οι δουλειες οσο οτι το σπιτι μου σκονιζει πολυ ευκολα γαμωτο...

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Διαλλειμα κ συνεχιζω...το σιδερωμα το σιχαινομαι φιλη,δεν σιδερωνω.Οταν αποφασισω τι θα βαλω τοτε σιδερωνω.Παιδια δεν ξερω,ενω δεν ειμαι υποχονδρια σημερα μου την βαρεσε να κανω απολυμανση παντου...ειδικα την τουαλετα...αυτο που μου την σπαει δεν ειναι τοσο οι δουλειες οσο οτι το σπιτι μου σκονιζει πολυ ευκολα γαμωτο...


Αυτό με την σκόνη είναι μια πονεμένη ιστορία...

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Αυτό με την σκόνη είναι μια πονεμένη ιστορία...


Με το που ανοιξω τα παραθυρα 100 κιλα σκονη...αστααα...παντως νομιζω θα αποφυγω το φεις λιγες μερες γιατι επηρεαζομαι...ξυπνησα με μια αισθηση αηδιας να κανω απολυμανση παντου...φαντασου τι θα κανει καποιος που ειναι και υποχονδριος.Χθες πηγα σουπερμαρκετ και γινοταν το σωσε...δεν εχω ξαναπετυχει τοσο κοσμο,στριμωχνομασταν για να περασουμε,ενας χαμος...

----------


## george1520

> Με το που ανοιξω τα παραθυρα 100 κιλα σκονη...αστααα...παντως νομιζω θα αποφυγω το φεις λιγες μερες γιατι επηρεαζομαι...ξυπνησα με μια αισθηση αηδιας να κανω απολυμανση παντου...φαντασου τι θα κανει καποιος που ειναι και υποχονδριος.Χθες πηγα σουπερμαρκετ και γινοταν το σωσε...δεν εχω ξαναπετυχει τοσο κοσμο,στριμωχνομασταν για να περασουμε,ενας χαμος...


Μην ανοίγεις το παράθυρο.. Θέλει μυαλό?? Τς τς

----------


## george1520

> Με απογοητευση ξυπνησα σημερα. Χτες ηρθε ο αδερφος μου και δε μ αφησε σε ησυχια ολη μερα, μπουρου μπουρου. Δεν εχει με τι ν' ασχοληθει ή βλεπει εμενα να ασχολουμαι με κατι και τον ενοχλει;
> 
> Κατα τ' αλλα νιωθω γερασμενος και ο, τι με επιτυχια μου εκλεψαν τη ζωη. Τα γνωστα δηλαδη. Που πας γερο, που πας γερο, φωναζε η μανα μου. Τωρα το θυμηθηκες να βρεις γυναικα; Φοβοταν μην βρω καμια οταν εβγαινα και σκορπισει η περιουσια...


Καλημέρα Ορέστη.. Χεστηκες τι λέει η μάνα σου. Το θέμα είναι ότι τα πιστεύεις κι εσύ. Εκεί είναι το λάθος σου..

----------


## oboro

> Διαλλειμα κ συνεχιζω...το σιδερωμα το σιχαινομαι φιλη,δεν σιδερωνω.Οταν αποφασισω τι θα βαλω τοτε σιδερωνω.Παιδια δεν ξερω,ενω δεν ειμαι υποχονδρια σημερα μου την βαρεσε να κανω απολυμανση παντου...ειδικα την τουαλετα...αυτο που μου την σπαει δεν ειναι τοσο οι δουλειες οσο οτι το σπιτι μου σκονιζει πολυ ευκολα γαμωτο...


Με αφορμη το ολο τζερτζελο με τον κορονοϊο σε επιασε αυτο σημερα;

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Μην ανοίγεις το παράθυρο.. Θέλει μυαλό?? Τς τς


Ρε Γιωργο πας καλα;;Ναι θα εχω ολη μερα κλειστα παραθυρα.Το βρηκες,πως δεν το σκεφτηκα.Το θελει μυαλο κ το τς τι ειναι;ειρωνεια;;

----------


## george1520

> Ρε Γιωργο πας καλα;;Ναι θα εχω ολη μερα κλειστα παραθυρα.Το βρηκες,πως δεν το σκεφτηκα.Το θελει μυαλο κ το τς τι ειναι;ειρωνεια;;


Ρε πάμε καλά? Υπάρχει περίπτωση να το εννοώ? Έτοιμη είσαι να βγάλεις δόντια..

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Με αφορμη το ολο τζερτζελο με τον κορονοϊο σε επιασε αυτο σημερα;


Εεε μαλλον επηρεαστηκα ...για αυτο θα απεχω απο φεις και ειδησεις,δεν μπορω αλλο αυτη την υστερια...

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Με το που ανοιξω τα παραθυρα 100 κιλα σκονη...αστααα...παντως νομιζω θα αποφυγω το φεις λιγες μερες γιατι επηρεαζομαι...ξυπνησα με μια αισθηση αηδιας να κανω απολυμανση παντου...φαντασου τι θα κανει καποιος που ειναι και υποχονδριος.Χθες πηγα σουπερμαρκετ και γινοταν το σωσε...δεν εχω ξαναπετυχει τοσο κοσμο,στριμωχνομασταν για να περασουμε,ενας χαμος...


Εμένα δεν με φοβίζει τίποτα..Είμαι σε πλήρη απάθεια..
Αυτό με το σούπερ μάρκετ το είδα χθες..Από αυτά που ήθελα βρήκα τα μισά..Είχαν αδειάσει τα ράφια λες και έχουμε πόλεμο...

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Ρε πάμε καλά? Υπάρχει περίπτωση να το εννοώ? Έτοιμη είσαι να βγάλεις δόντια..


Ναι σορρυ κιολας που δεν επιασα το χιουμορ σου...παμε παρακατω

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Εμένα δεν με φοβίζει τίποτα..Είμαι σε πλήρη απάθεια..
> Αυτό με το σούπερ μάρκετ το είδα χθες..Από αυτά που ήθελα βρήκα τα μισά..Είχαν αδειάσει τα ράφια λες και έχουμε πόλεμο...


Χθες δεν χωρουσαμε απο τον χαμο που γινοταν.Δεν με φοβιζει αλλα επηρεαστηκα ηθελα δεν ηθελα.Εχω αναπνευστικο και δεν μπορω να ακουω συνεχεια για αυτο.Τεσπα.Τουλαχιστον αυριο δεν θα χω δουλειες και θα μαι χαλαρη.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Χθες δεν χωρουσαμε απο τον χαμο που γινοταν.Δεν με φοβιζει αλλα επηρεαστηκα ηθελα δεν ηθελα.Εχω αναπνευστικο και δεν μπορω να ακουω συνεχεια για αυτο.Τεσπα.Τουλαχιστον αυριο δεν θα χω δουλειες και θα μαι χαλαρη.


Κάτσε να χαλαρώσεις αύριο..
Εμένα δεν τελειώνουν οι δουλειές..Ποτέ.. Κάτι δεν πάει καλά μάλλον  :Smile:

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Κάτσε να χαλαρώσεις αύριο..
> Εμένα δεν τελειώνουν οι δουλειές..Ποτέ.. Κάτι δεν πάει καλά μάλλον


Και σημερα αρκετα εκανα,καλα ειμαστε...θα αραξω με σειρουλες.Εσυ εχεις και τα παιδια οποτε λογικο...  :Smile:

----------


## elisabet

Κορίτσια κανετε δουλειες ε;; Πω κι εγω επρεπε να κανω υποτιθεται σημερα αλλα δεν εχω κανει τιποτα.

Αν αυτού πήγα βόλτα στην λιακαδα κ μετα με πιασαν οι καλλιτεχνικες μου ανησυχίες οποτε δημιουργησα μεγαλυτερο χαμό στο σπίτι απ ότι υπηρχε ηδη.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Και σημερα αρκετα εκανα,καλα ειμαστε...θα αραξω με σειρουλες.Εσυ εχεις και τα παιδια οποτε λογικο...


Ναι..Είναι πολυτέλεια να κάτσω να δω μία σειρά..

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Κορίτσια κανετε δουλειες ε;; Πω κι εγω επρεπε να κανω υποτιθεται σημερα αλλα δεν εχω κανει τιποτα.
> 
> Αν αυτού πήγα βόλτα στην λιακαδα κ μετα με πιασαν οι καλλιτεχνικες μου ανησυχίες οποτε δημιουργησα μεγαλυτερο χαμό στο σπίτι απ ότι υπηρχε ηδη.


Καλύτερα πάντως η βόλτα στον ήλιο από τις δουλειές..
Μαρτακι έβαλες ??  :Smile:

----------


## george1520

> Καλύτερα πάντως η βόλτα στον ήλιο από τις δουλειές..
> Μαρτακι έβαλες ??


Εγώ έβαλα ρουβα

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Εγώ έβαλα ρουβα


Χαχα γιατι ήμουν σίγουρη ότι κάτι τέτοιο θα πάρω για απάντηση??
 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## george1520

> Χαχα γιατι ήμουν σίγουρη ότι κάτι τέτοιο θα πάρω για απάντηση??


Γενικά???...

----------


## elisabet

> Καλύτερα πάντως η βόλτα στον ήλιο από τις δουλειές..
> Μαρτακι έβαλες ??


οχι, τωρα που το λες, το ξεχασα εντελως...θα βαλω όμως!

ειμαι λατρης του ήλιου, μόλις είδα ήλιο το πρωί που βγαίνω συνήθως για περπάτημα...έπιασα στασίδι σε ένα καφέ στην θάλασσα και δεν ξεκολλούσα!

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Γενικά???...


Γενικά πήγε το μυαλό μου σε τραγουδιστή όταν είπα μαρτακι..Ειδικά ευχόμουν να μην το δεις εσύ χαχα

----------


## Αλεξία10

> οχι, τωρα που το λες, το ξεχασα εντελως...θα βαλω όμως!
> 
> ειμαι λατρης του ήλιου, μόλις είδα ήλιο το πρωί που βγαίνω συνήθως για περπάτημα...έπιασα στασίδι σε ένα καφέ στην θάλασσα και δεν ξεκολλούσα!


Και πολύ καλά έκανες..Λατρεύω την θάλασσα τέτοια εποχή..

----------


## george1520

> Γενικά πήγε το μυαλό μου σε τραγουδιστή όταν είπα μαρτακι..Ειδικά ευχόμουν να μην το δεις εσύ χαχα


Χάχαχα.. Γιατιιι?

----------


## oboro

φασινες θαλασσες καλλιτεχνικοτητες νετφλιξ

α να χαθειτε δε ντρεπεστε  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Χάχαχα.. Γιατιιι?


Γιατί άραγε? Εσύ δεν δίνεις τέτοιες απαντήσεις..Ποτέ..  :Smile:

----------


## ntinti

Εγώ πάντως καταντησα όταν βλέπω ήλιο να λέω ότι είναι τέλεια μέρα να βάλω πλυντήρια και να βγάλω όλο το σπίτι στο μπαλκόνι να αεριστη. ....

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Εγώ πάντως καταντησα όταν βλέπω ήλιο να λέω ότι είναι τέλεια μέρα να βάλω πλυντήρια και να βγάλω όλο το σπίτι στο μπαλκόνι να αεριστη. ....


Και εγώ το ίδιο.. Που θα πάει αυτή η κατάσταση  :Smile:

----------


## elisabet

> φασινες θαλασσες καλλιτεχνικοτητες νετφλιξ
> 
> α να χαθειτε δε ντρεπεστε


ντρεπομαστε λίγο αλλά οκ...θα το αντέξουμε  :Smile:

----------


## elis

https://youtu.be/1OeQ3Fevmdg

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Εγώ πάντως καταντησα όταν βλέπω ήλιο να λέω ότι είναι τέλεια μέρα να βάλω πλυντήρια και να βγάλω όλο το σπίτι στο μπαλκόνι να αεριστη. ....


Αχ...επισης...  :Frown:

----------


## elis

θα σασ πω τι παιζει με την ελλαδα κι ασ με βαλουν φυλακη ειναι ο νεοσ που δεν ξερει η τηλεοραση παιζει μαλακιεσ ολη μερα σου λεει ο νεοσ μπουρδελο ειναι να κανω κι εγω καμια μαλακια κανει τισ μαλακιεσ του τον πιανουν και για να βγει γινεται κομματοσκυλο ρουφιανοσ κλπ αντι να παει φυλακη τη γλυτωνει και πληρωνεται αρα ολοι κανουν τη δουλεια τουσ σωστα αλλα οι πρωθυπουργοι τουσ κανουν πουστια ολουσ αρα οι μπατσοι τσαμπα γαμιουνται να τουσ βρουν και θα τουσ βγαλουν και κομματοσκυλα αυτο γινεται με την ελλαδα δεν ξερω σε αλλεσ χωρεσ τι γινεται αρα οι νομιμοι η περιπου νομιμοι οπωσ ειμαι εγω ειναι οι πιο χαζοι αρα εγω το παραδεχομαι ειμαι βλακασ απλα με βιωματα ενω εσεισ ειστε εξυπνοι χωρισ βιωματα ποιοσ κερδιζει να μου πειτε αυτα

----------


## elis

ετσι εχει μεινει ολη η σαβουρα μαζι κι εγω και φερνουν κι αλλουσ απο ρωσια κρυφα συν τουσ συριουσ για δουλεια γτ εσεισ πρεπει να καθεστε το θεμα ειναι οτι ολο αυτο ειναι πουστια αυτα

----------


## elis

σασ φερνουν απο παραδεισο στη γη δε δουλευετε ειστε κομματοσκυλα ενω μερικοι επρεπε να πανε φυλακη και παλι δε σασ αρεσει δηλαδη αυτοι για να κυβερνησουν ξεγελουν το χαρο εγκληματα κ μαλακιεσ κανετε οτι θελετε και γινεστε κομματοσκυλα αρα ποιοσ το παιζει τι το παιζει βρειτε το εγω ενασ απλοσ αγροτησ με πτυχιο ειμαι αυτα

----------


## Ορέστης

Https://ibb.co/1LRNqMf
[img]https://ibb.co/8DYxb2z[img]

Περναω και μονος μου καλα, τα καταφερνω μια χαρα

----------


## Ορέστης

Do we know what tinnitus is?
The actual mechanism responsible for tinnitus is not yet known. We do know that it is a real– not imagined– symptom of something that has gone wrong in the auditory or neural system. There is reason to be hopeful because current research efforts are using a physiological model that may soon provide the necessary information for identifying causes of tinnitus
https://audioconsult.com/services/sp.../tinnitus-faq/

Ο βλαξ οδοντιατρος στον οποιο πηγα την τελευταια φορα, παροτι ελεγε ναι σε ο,τι του εξηγουδα σχετικα με την παθηση μου, θεωρησε οτι ειχα καποιο ειδις φοβιας. Με παραπλανησε σκοπιμως επιδεικνυοντας τη χρηση του μηχανηματος σοδοβολης χωρις τη σκονη την οποια βαλλει, ωστε να δω ποσο λιγο θορυβο κανει και να συμφωνησω στη χρηση του. Φυσικα οταν το φορτωσε σκονη ο θορυβος ηταν εκκωφαντικος. Σε ερωτηση μου παραδεχτηκε οτι ο θορυβος που κανει η σοδοβολη ειναι στην πραγματικοτητα λιγο μικροτερος απο αυτον του τροχου (εμενα μου φανηκε μεγαλυτερος).

Μετα την αρνηση μου να συνεχιστει η σοδοβολη με ρωτησε αν μου εχει δοση ο ηιατρος καποιο φαρμακο για την παθηση μου, υποννοωντας οτι με τη χρηση καποιου ηρεμιστικου θα μπορουσαμε να συνεχισουμε.

Ο βλαξ παροτι του εξηγουσα επι 10 λεπτα οτι προκειται για οργανικη παθηση που επιδεινωνεται οχι στιγμιαια αλλα επι μακρον και ενδεχομενως μονιμα απο τον υπερβολικο θορυβο, δεν μπορουσε να κατανοησει κατι διαφορετικο απο μια ψυχολογικη φοβια που διαρκει οσο και η οδοντιατρικη εργασια. Προφανως αυτο παπαγαλισε οντας φοιτητης και τιποτα περα απο αυτο δε μπορουσε πλεον να αντιληφθει.

Ο ιδιος βλαξ απο βιασυνη μου εκανε αυλακωσεις στα δοντια με το ξυστρο της πετρας. Θα μπορουσε να εξοικονομησει λιγο χρονο απ το μπλαμπλα και να κανει σωστη δουλεια.

Εχω μια μικρη υποψια οτι μπαινει και σε καποιο φορουμ που συχναζα λογω μιας φρασης που του ξεφυγε.

----------


## george1520

Καλημέρα.. Καλη βδομάδα.. Τι ευχόμαστε για σήμερα ρε παιδιά;

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Καλημέρα.. Καλη βδομάδα.. Τι ευχόμαστε για σήμερα ρε παιδιά;


Καλημέρα 
Καλή Σαρακοστή!!
Αυτό ευχόμαστε  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## george1520

Καλή σαρακοστή τότε.

----------


## Elenia781

Καλη Σαρακοστη. Ειμαι καινουρια και δεν ξερω πως να αρχισω θεμα,πως να κανω φιλους ,να στειλω μηνημα. Μια βοηθεια?

----------


## george1520

> Καλη Σαρακοστη. Ειμαι καινουρια και δεν ξερω πως να αρχισω θεμα,πως να κανω φιλους ,να στειλω μηνημα. Μια βοηθεια?


Με εφαρμογή ή ιστοσελίδα?

----------


## Elenia781

Απο λαπτοπ μπαινω

----------


## george1520

Από ιστοσελίδα τότε. Πάνω ψηλά αριστερά όπως βλέπεις υπάρχει η λέξη "φόρουμ".. Δες τις κατηγορίες. Διάλεξε ποια θες. Μπες μέσα και μπες. Κάτω έχει "δημιουργία θέματος" και επέλεξε το.

----------


## Elenia781

τιποτα  :Frown:  ουτε για θεμα ουτε για φιλους ,μηνυματα

----------


## george1520

Μηνύματα πρέπει να κάνεις 50 ποστ. 

Μήπως δεν το έχεις φουλ;

----------


## ntinti

Καλημέρα καλή σαρακοστη να έχουμε με υγεία πάνω απ'όλα !!!!!

----------


## blackbird

Καλημέρα παιδιά. Καλή Σαρακοστή και καλό μήνα!
Επιτέλους Άνοιξηηη, ήλιοος, αεράκι, λουλούδια. Η αγαπημένη μου εποχή.


https://www.awakengr.com/i-psychi-mo...YEIBJpRhTIwxPc





> Https://ibb.co/1LRNqMf
> [img]https://ibb.co/8DYxb2z[img]
> 
> Περναω και μονος μου καλα, τα καταφερνω μια χαρα


Έεετσιιιι  :Cool:

----------


## george1520

> Καλημέρα παιδιά. Καλή Σαρακοστή και καλό μήνα!
> Επιτέλους Άνοιξηηη, ήλιοος, αεράκι, λουλούδια. Η αγαπημένη μου εποχή.
> 
> 
> https://www.awakengr.com/i-psychi-mo...YEIBJpRhTIwxPc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Έεετσιιιι


Ε να παεις τζαι εσύ μες το χορτάρι να τρέξεις? Να πετάσεις τζαι τον χαρταετό σου?

----------


## blackbird

> Ε να παεις τζαι εσύ μες το χορτάρι να τρέξεις? Να πετάσεις τζαι τον χαρταετό σου?


Πέρσυ έτσι μέρα εξύπνησα Λεμεσό, μετά ήρτα στην πόλη μου και εν θα έκαμνα τίποτε γιατί 7 έπρεπε να ήμουν δουλειά και τελικά οι δικοί μου ήταν να παν road trip με φίλους τους στες εξοχές. Εζήλεψα, επία τζιαι εγώ και ώρα 6 επέστρεψα πίσω. Η πιο ωραία μέρα. Χαχαχα

Φέτος σπίτι, εφάμε ψαρικά και θα πάμε απλά περίπατο στην θάλασσα. Εσύ;

----------


## george1520

> Πέρσυ έτσι μέρα εξύπνησα Λεμεσό, μετά ήρτα στην πόλη μου και εν θα έκαμνα τίποτε γιατί 7 έπρεπε να ήμουν δουλειά και τελικά οι δικοί μου ήταν να παν road trip με φίλους τους στες εξοχές. Εζήλεψα, επία τζιαι εγώ και ώρα 6 επέστρεψα πίσω. Η πιο ωραία μέρα. Χαχαχα
> 
> Φέτος σπίτι, εφάμε ψαρικά και θα πάμε απλά περίπατο στην θάλασσα. Εσύ;


Εγώ είμαι στο εξοχικό ενός φίλου που τα εχτές με παρέα.. Περιμένω εδώ τζαι ώρες το φαΐ. Ενε ξύπνησα καλά σήμερα.

----------


## blackbird

> Εγώ είμαι στο εξοχικό ενός φίλου που τα εχτές με παρέα.. Περιμένω εδώ τζαι ώρες το φαΐ. Ενε ξύπνησα καλά σήμερα.


Να περπατήσεις στην εξοχή με μουσική και θα σου περάσει!! Have fun!

----------


## Vox

> Χαχαχα τυχερή..Εγώ μέχρι πέρσι έβαζα τα κεριά ανάποδα..Φέτος έγινα 33 οπότε δεν γινόταν..
> Από του χρόνου θα κλαίω γιατί ανάποδα με βγάζουν μεγαλύτερη


Καλά, και γι' αυτό χολοσκάς; Υπομονή ως τα 40 που μηδενίζει ξανά το κοντέρ.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Vox

> Κοίτα..Λυπήσου τους γύρω σου γιατί εκτός από φαγούρα, μπορεί να φέρουν και ανακοπή σε αυτήν που θα τα δει χαχαχα


Ξέρω όμως μερικά από supima που είναι φωτιά.  :Cool:

----------


## Vox

> τιποτα  ουτε για θεμα ουτε για φιλους ,μηνυματα


Τι εννοείς μ' αυτό που γράφεις; Μπορείς ως ενεργό μέλος να ανοίξεις καινούργιο θέμα προς συζήτηση χωρίς προϋποθέσεις - εννοείται εντός των πλαισίων λειτουργίας του φόρουμ. Για να αποστείλεις όμως προσωπικό μήνυμα σε κάποιον, πρέπει να έχεις τουλάχιστον 50 συμμετοχές στις συζητήσεις. Είναι μια δικλείδα ασφαλείας ώστε να μην προκληθεί χάος, γιατί πολλά από τα μέλη εδώ έχουν ψυχολογικά προβλήματα.

----------


## Ορέστης

Πηγα να βγαλω φωτο ενα πικνικ με φαγητα και μπηκε η κλασικη ελλεινιδα μπροστα για να με εμποδισει.

----------


## Ορέστης

Μουντος ο καιρος. Μου φερνει κουραση και υπνηλια.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Καλά, και γι' αυτό χολοσκάς; Υπομονή ως τα 40 που μηδενίζει ξανά το κοντέρ.


Χαχα μέχρι τα 40 μου θα απαγορεύω να μου φέρνουν τούρτα

----------


## Ορέστης

Λυσσαξε η μανα μου! Γκρινια πριν βγω εξω, γκρινια κι οταν γυρισα! Και εριξε επιτηδες νερα μπροστα απο την πορτα και γλιστρυσα και σακατευτηκα. Αι στο διαολο καθικι!

----------


## elis

ελα γιωργη πε το του πατερα σου δεν εουμε νερο

----------


## elis

https://youtu.be/OnCU2gUOKDs

----------


## elis

https://youtu.be/Fi8BjqCSXcQ

----------


## Vox

> Χαχα μέχρι τα 40 μου θα απαγορεύω να μου φέρνουν τούρτα


Σιγά μην τους δηλώνεις κιόλας πόσων ετών είσαι κάθε φορά! Αντί για τούρτα θα παραγγέλνεις ένα πανέρι γεμάτο σιροπιαστά και γλυκά του κουταλιού.  :Cool:

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Σιγά μην τους δηλώνεις κιόλας πόσων ετών είσαι κάθε φορά! Αντί για τούρτα θα παραγγέλνεις ένα πανέρι γεμάτο σιροπιαστά και γλυκά του κουταλιού.


Έχω να φαω εγώ γλυκό,αιώνες λέμε.

----------


## Ορέστης

Ακομα ποναει το κεφαλι μου. Ενιωσα τον εγκεφαλο μου να χτυπαει στο κρανιο. Μετα αποκοιμηθηκα οσο μιλαγα στο μεσεντζδρ με τη φιλη μου. Σε ευχαριστω, μανα. Παντα προσθετεις στη ζωη μου ενα καλο.

----------


## Vox

> Έχω να φαω εγώ γλυκό,αιώνες λέμε.


Κάπως έτσι. Νομίζω ότι η τελευταία φορά που έφαγα σιροπιαστό πρέπει να ήταν στο γάμο στην Κανά της Γαλιλαίας.  :Big Grin:  Τώρα όμως έχουμε «βύσμα» την Αλεξία.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ορέστης

Πριν βγω εξω με ειχε αρχισει στη γκρινια, οτι δεν πηγαινει πουθενα, ουτε σε θεατρα ουτε σε σινεμα κι εγω εκει που πηγαινω θα κολλησω κορονοιο και οταν γυρισα μου ειχε ριξει νερα μπροστα απ την πορτα για να γλιστρυσω.

Τα συμπτωματα δειχνουν οτι επαθα μια μικρη διασειση ποου μπορει να κανει μηνες να περασει. 

How severe the injury was has little to do with how long it takes to recover; women, younger people, those who’ve had concussions before, and people with other brain disorders are likelier to take longer, according to Leddy’s research.
https://www.theverge.com/2017/9/27/1...overy-symptoms

Ειναι μερες που με εβλεπε να βγαινω εξω και ηταν στην τσιτα.

----------


## athinak1

> Αυτό το έκανε κ οταν τον πήγαινα Γιώργο. Προσπαθούσε να τον ταΐσει, σημερα εγώ δεν τον άφησα να το κάνει γιατί δεν άντεχα να βλέπω πια να τυρρανάμε έτσι το γατί. Αρνιόταν να καταπιεί ακόμα κ όταν του βάζαμε στο στόμα, το κρατούσε απλα.
> 
> Το γατάκι πέθανε τελικά σήμερα. Είχα αποφασίσει να τον πήγαινα για ευθανασία το βράδυ μόλις θα γυρνούσα απτην δουλειά. Όσο είχε την διάθεση έστω να πίνει νερό θα το τραβούσα όσο πήγαινε, όταν ένα ζωάκι όμως αρνείται ακόμα και το νερό σημαίνει πως δεν θέλει άλλο, κουράστηκε. Έτσι το καταλαβαίνω εγώ. Μετά το ταλαιπωρούμε μόνο και μόνο επειδή θέλουμε εμείς.
> 
> Δεν πρόκειται να ξανασχοληθώ με γατιά. Όσα είναι έξω ήδη, θα συνεχίσω να τα ταίζω αλλά δεν πρόκειται να ξανακάνω τίποτα άλλο. Στεναχωρήθηκα πολύ με το γατάκι και κυρίως κατάλαβα ότι δεν πρέπει να αναλαμβάνω περισσότερα από όσα μπορώ να φροντίσω γιατί μετά έχω και τύψεις από πάνω.


Συγνώμη για την παρέμβαση..διάβαζα τυχαία το θέμα σας εδώ....και θα ήθελα αν μου επιτρέπετε να σας πω...να μην το κάνετε αυτό!!!έχουμε ανάγκη από ανθρώπους με την δική σας ευαισθησία!!! Ήδη είμαστε λίγοι αυτοί που φροντίζουν τα ζώα!!! Είμαστε άνθρωποι....και σίγουρα κάνουμε λάθη....δυστηχως....αλλά έχουμε σώσει και παρα πολλά!!!! Μην στερήσετε από επόμενα ζώα που θα σας χρειαστούν την βοήθεια σας!!!! Με όλο τον σεβασμό....

----------


## Ορέστης

Με ποναει η καρδια μου απο την ταραμοσαλατα. Ποιος ξερει ποσο πηγε η πιεση μου. Γυρισα σπιτι και το μονο φαγωσιμο που υπηρχε ηταν ταραμοσαλατα και λαγανα. Τιποτε αλλο, μιας και ο κανακαρης δε θα ερχοταν χτες. Ανθρωπος ειμαι, την εφαγα για να χορτασσω.

Καλημερα.

----------


## Ορέστης

Μιλήστε στην οικογένεια και στους στενούς σας φίλους για το πρόβλημα σας αντί να νιώθετε άσχημα για τις ποσότητες τροφής που καταναλώνετε. Η συμπαράσταση τους θα σας βοηθήσει να μη νιώθετε ενοχές. Επίσης είναι σημαντικό να τρώτε μαζί με το στενό σας περιβάλλον ιδιαίτερα εάν έχουν υγιείς διατροφικές συνήθειες.

Εμενα μου λενε να τρωω περισσοτερο γιατι θα παθω αδενοπαθεια. Η μανα μου πηγε και αγορασε δυο γλυκα αντι για φαι. Τα πεταξα στα σκουπιδια, αλλα δε μπορουσα να πεταξω και την ταραμοσαλατα. Μια φορα ειχε βαλει τη θεια μου να μου κανει κηρυγμα ποσο απαραιτητο ειναι το αλατι.

----------


## elis

αυτο το κολπο με τα αγγλικα τι ειναι

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Σιγά μην τους δηλώνεις κιόλας πόσων ετών είσαι κάθε φορά! Αντί για τούρτα θα παραγγέλνεις ένα πανέρι γεμάτο σιροπιαστά και γλυκά του κουταλιού.


Χαχαχα εγώ δηλώνω πάντα 27 αλλά με προδίδουν τα κεριά  :Smile: 
Αυτό με τα σιροπιαστά δεν το είχα σκεφτεί  :Big Grin:

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Κάπως έτσι. Νομίζω ότι η τελευταία φορά που έφαγα σιροπιαστό πρέπει να ήταν στο γάμο στην Κανά της Γαλιλαίας.  Τώρα όμως έχουμε «βύσμα» την Αλεξία.


Εγώ του δίνω και καταλαβαίνει  :Smile: 
Από ζάχαρο θα πάω..

----------


## Ορέστης

Παλι εριξε νερα και γλιστρυσα.

----------


## ioannis2

Το μπούλινγκ έχει διάφορες μορφές. Πρέπει να τους αντιστέκεσαι και να βγαίνεις από πάνω εκεί που σου κάνουν την επίθεση. Η επίθεση δεν είναι ούτε λεκτική ούτε σωματική αλλά έμμεση υποτίμηση, αμφισβήτηση με υπονοούμενα, έλλειψη εμπιστοσύνης, χρήση τρίτων για να σε ελέγξουν εκεί που οι ίδιοι στην ουσία είναι κατώτεροι σου, όλα αυτά σε ένα. Δυστυχώς αυτα εχει όταν ο χαρακτήρας σου συνήθισε να είναι παθητικός. Η άλλη λύση είναι σηκώνεσαι και φεύγεις, μόνο poy θα τους χαροποιήσεις ότι τα κατάφεραν.

----------


## Vox

> Εγώ του δίνω και καταλαβαίνει 
> Από ζάχαρο θα πάω..


Από τι θα πάει ο καθένας μας είναι άγνωστο, αλλά αφού το αναφέρεις να σου πω κάτι που ίσως να μη γνωρίζεις. Η κατανάλωση ζάχαρης οδηγεί σε αύξηση της χοληστερόλης και των τριγλυκεριδίων στο αίμα. Όταν λοιπόν είναι υπερβολική, εκ προοιμίου συνεισφέρει στην ανάπτυξη καρδιαγγειακών παθήσεων. Εδώ μπορείς να διαβάσεις περισσότερα γύρω από το θέμα αυτό. 

Επίσης βρέθηκε τελευταία ότι η ζάχαρη εντείνει τη συστολή των αγγείων. Αυτό περιορίζει τη ροή του αίματος στα διάφορα όργανα και μέρη σώματος αλλά μπορεί να αυξήσει και την πίεση του αίματος. Με το χρόνο μπορεί τα αγγεία να χάσουν οριστικά τη φυσική ελαστικότητα που έχουν, ανοίγοντας το δρόμο σε καρδιαγγειακές παθήσεις.

Η ζάχαρη είναι μια επικίνδυνη ουσία όταν χρησιμοποιείται αλόγιστα για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα, γιατί ενεργεί αθόρυβα και μπορεί να προκαλέσει σοβαρές βλάβες στην υγεία.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Από τι θα πάει ο καθένας μας είναι άγνωστο, αλλά αφού το αναφέρεις να σου πω κάτι που ίσως να μη γνωρίζεις. Η κατανάλωση ζάχαρης οδηγεί σε αύξηση της χοληστερόλης και των τριγλυκεριδίων στο αίμα. Όταν λοιπόν είναι υπερβολική, εκ προοιμίου συνεισφέρει στην ανάπτυξη καρδιαγγειακών παθήσεων. Εδώ μπορείς να διαβάσεις περισσότερα γύρω από το θέμα αυτό. 
> 
> Επίσης βρέθηκε τελευταία ότι η ζάχαρη εντείνει τη συστολή των αγγείων. Αυτό περιορίζει τη ροή του αίματος στα διάφορα όργανα και μέρη σώματος αλλά μπορεί να αυξήσει και την πίεση του αίματος. Με το χρόνο μπορεί τα αγγεία να χάσουν οριστικά τη φυσική ελαστικότητα που έχουν, ανοίγοντας το δρόμο σε καρδιαγγειακές παθήσεις.
> 
> Η ζάχαρη είναι μια επικίνδυνη ουσία όταν χρησιμοποιείται αλόγιστα για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα, γιατί ενεργεί αθόρυβα και μπορεί να προκαλέσει σοβαρές βλάβες στην υγεία.


Ήξερα ότι είναι επικίνδυνη αλλά δεν τα ήξερα λεπτομερώς..
Το θέμα μου είναι ότι 1) είμαι υποτασικη και 2) έχω χαμηλό ζάχαρο (κάτω από το όριο)
Υπάρχει περίπτωση να περάσει ένας μήνας χωρίς να δοκιμάσω καν γλυκό..Και υπάρχει (δυστυχώς) και η περίπτωση να φάω ένα οικογενειακό γλυκό μόνη μου...

----------


## ntinti

Φιλενάδα μαζί θα πάμε μην αγχώνεσαι ,από υπερβολική δόση ζάχαρης !!!!!!!!

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Φιλενάδα μαζί θα πάμε μην αγχώνεσαι ,από υπερβολική δόση ζάχαρης !!!!!!!!


Χαχα μια χαρά είμαστε..Γλυκές σαν τα ταψιά που κατεβάζουμε  :Big Grin:

----------


## ntinti

> Χαχα μια χαρά είμαστε..Γλυκές σαν τα ταψιά που κατεβάζουμε


Τι κάνεις πως πανε τα πράγματα όλα καλα ?

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Τι κάνεις πως πανε τα πράγματα όλα καλα ?


Όλα χάλια..Την δίαιτα ΔΕΝ μπορώ να την κρατήσω..Λες και το κάνω επίτηδες τρώω χειρότερα από πριν..
ΚΑΙ...Πέμπτη πάω για δουλειά..Παααρα πολύ άγχος..

----------


## elisabet

> Συγνώμη για την παρέμβαση..διάβαζα τυχαία το θέμα σας εδώ....και θα ήθελα αν μου επιτρέπετε να σας πω...να μην το κάνετε αυτό!!!έχουμε ανάγκη από ανθρώπους με την δική σας ευαισθησία!!! Ήδη είμαστε λίγοι αυτοί που φροντίζουν τα ζώα!!! Είμαστε άνθρωποι....και σίγουρα κάνουμε λάθη....δυστηχως....αλλά έχουμε σώσει και παρα πολλά!!!! Μην στερήσετε από επόμενα ζώα που θα σας χρειαστούν την βοήθεια σας!!!! Με όλο τον σεβασμό....


Καταλαβαίνω φίλη μου πώς μιλάς και έχεις δίκιο φυσικά.
Αυτό που εννοούσα δεν είναι προφανώς πως θα πάψω να φροντίζω όσα ζώα χρειάζονται φροντίδα, όσο μπορώ και στο μέτρο που μπορώ θα συνεχίσω να το κάνω αυτό. Εννοούσα ότι δεν θέλω πια να δένομαι τόσο πολυ΄συναισθηματικά με κάποια ζώα γιατί μετά στεναχωριέμαι πολύ.

Ακόμα κι αυτό ξέρω πως δεν θα το πετύχω. Είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρη πως μόλις περάσει καιρός όλο και κάποιο ζωάκι θα βρεθεί πάλι που θα πάθω το ίδιο....

----------


## ntinti

> Όλα χάλια..Την δίαιτα ΔΕΝ μπορώ να την κρατήσω..Λες και το κάνω επίτηδες τρώω χειρότερα από πριν..
> ΚΑΙ...Πέμπτη πάω για δουλειά..Παααρα πολύ άγχος..


Θα σε μπουφλισω πρσγματικα τώρα.....
Σκέψου λιγάκι την υγεία σου ,έχεις ανεβασμένη χοληστερίνη αν δεν προσέξεις ξέρεις τι μπορείς να πάθεις???
Συνελθε σε παρακαλώ πολύ σκέψου τα παιδάκια σου πρέπει να είσαι δυνατή ιδίως τώρα που ξεκινάς και την δουλειά ....

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Θα σε μπουφλισω πρσγματικα τώρα.....
> Σκέψου λιγάκι την υγεία σου ,έχεις ανεβασμένη χοληστερίνη αν δεν προσέξεις ξέρεις τι μπορείς να πάθεις???
> Συνελθε σε παρακαλώ πολύ σκέψου τα παιδάκια σου πρέπει να είσαι δυνατή ιδίως τώρα που ξεκινάς και την δουλειά ....


Με αγχώνει πολύ αυτό με την δουλειά αλήθεια  :Frown: 
Και ναι δεν προσέχω..Σκέφτομαι ότι μου τα απαγόρευσε σχεδόν όλα και απλά τρώω.. Χωρίς να σκέφτομαι τι θα πάθω..Είμαι σε απάθεια μάλλον..

----------


## ntinti

> Με αγχώνει πολύ αυτό με την δουλειά αλήθεια 
> Και ναι δεν προσέχω..Σκέφτομαι ότι μου τα απαγόρευσε σχεδόν όλα και απλά τρώω.. Χωρίς να σκέφτομαι τι θα πάθω..Είμαι σε απάθεια μάλλον..


Λογικό να σε αγχώνει για τους λόγους που ξέρουμε αλλά θα δεις όταν θα ξεκινήσεις θα μπουν όλα σιγά σιγά σε μια σειρά.
Θα κανονίσεις το πρόγραμμα των παιδιών σύμφωνα με το δικό σου και να ζητάς βοήθεια ,μην αναλάβεις περισσότερες ευθύνες απ ότι αντέχεις γιατί η κατάσταση θα γίνει χειρότερη.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Λογικό να σε αγχώνει για τους λόγους που ξέρουμε αλλά θα δεις όταν θα ξεκινήσεις θα μπουν όλα σιγά σιγά σε μια σειρά.
> Θα κανονίσεις το πρόγραμμα των παιδιών σύμφωνα με το δικό σου και να ζητάς βοήθεια ,μην αναλάβεις περισσότερες ευθύνες απ ότι αντέχεις γιατί η κατάσταση θα γίνει χειρότερη.


Από που ntinti μου να ζητήσω την βοήθεια? Από την λατρεμένη μου μανούλα?

----------


## ntinti

> Από που ntinti μου να ζητήσω την βοήθεια? Από την λατρεμένη μου μανούλα?


Πεθερουλα?
Και φυσικά ο πατέρας τους να αναλάβει πλέον και το μερίδιο που του αναλογεί.......
Να μην θέλουμε μόνο να λέμε ότι έχουμε οικογένεια ,να συμμετέχουμε και σε αυτή....

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Πεθερουλα?
> Και φυσικά ο πατέρας τους να αναλάβει πλέον και το μερίδιο που του αναλογεί.......
> Να μην θέλουμε μόνο να λέμε ότι έχουμε οικογένεια ,να συμμετέχουμε και σε αυτή....


Τώρα σώθηκα..Η πεθερουλα δουλεύει, δεν μπορεί πάντα..Ο πατέρας τους ανέλαβε παρα πολλά (από 1 ρεπό την εβδομάδα να πάρει 2)..Που θα πει ότι αυτές τις 2 μέρες θα δουλεύω απόγευμα αφού θα είναι αυτός με τα παιδιά..Τις άλλες μέρες θα δώ τί θα κάνω..Το καλό είναι ότι είμαι τόσα χρόνια εκεί μέσα και μπορώ να διαμορφωσω το πρόγραμμα..

----------


## Ορέστης

Τι ωραια και αγχολυτικα που ειναι στη βιβλιοθηκη; Γιατι δεν καταφερα να ερχομαι τακτικα εδω; Εν μερει ενα ειδος φοβου. Εν μερει αδυναμια οργανωσης. Εν μερει ενοχη. Δεν θα επρεπε να ειμαι εδω, αλλα να δουλευω, αρα αφου δεν δουλευω δεν δικαιουμαι να κανω κατι χρησιμο με τις ωρες αυτες, ειδικα να μελεταω. Με τι σκοπο; Με τι σκοπο, αντηχει η φωνη...
Νομιζω αυτη η ενοχη κατα βαθος ηταν που με εκανε να ακυρωσω τα μαθηματα αγγλικων...

Κι ομως η λογικη τους ειναι επιφανειακη. Αφου ετσι κι αλλιως δε δουλευω γιατι να μην αξιοποιησω το χρονο μου; Δεν ειναι το μαθημα αυτο που με εμποδιζει να βρω δουλεια, οπως θα ελεγαν οι συγγενεις μου. Οριστε λοιπον που αφησα τις ωρες κενες αλλα δουλεια δεν βρηκα. Αντιθετα, αν υπηρχε λογος θα μπορουσα να το σταματησω.

Κι ομως νιωθω σα να λεω ψεμνατα και να εχουν οι αλλοι δικιο.

----------


## Ορέστης

Εδω κρυφακουω και συζητησεις  :Cool: 

Μιλαει μια για το γκομενο της και λεει οτι οταν ειναι οι δυο τους της αρεσει εμφανισιακα, αλλα οταν βγαινουν εξω δεν της αρεσει.

Λεει επισης για ενα πρωην της οτι της αρεσε οσο δεν αισθανοταν ασφαλεια, αλλα οταν γυρισε Ελλαδα και αισθανθηκε ασφαλεια δεν της αρεσε πια.

Και νομιζα οτι εγω εχω προβλημα! Τα αναλυουν πολυ ψυχραιμα παντως, σα να διαλεγουν τσαντες.

----------


## elis

https://youtu.be/pESIcWNiszU

----------


## elis

θα σασ πω την αληθεια πωσ τα ξερω ολα αυτα εγω απο μικροσ ειχα ψυχολογικα και δουλευα βοηθοσ στα χωραφια μπασ και το ξεπερασω ετσι με βοηθουσε ο πατερασ μου παω γυρω στα 20 και παω γυμναστηριο και παιρνω πρωτεινεσ δεν ειχα τιποτα να χασω ψυχολογικα ειχα τα παιρνω λοιπον κ γινομαι καλα γυρω στα 25 ειναι να παω στρατο εγω εχω ψυχ αλλα δουλευω λεει ο στρατηγοσ να τον δουμε με βλεπουν πηγα πατρα σκοπανθρωποσ καρδιτσα στρατονομια με κομαντα στον εβρο και με ουκαδεσ πανω στο βουνο καταχρηση εξουσιασ εκανε με εχωσε παντου ωσ στρατιωτη σε ολα τα κουτσοκαταφερνα ποτε δεν πηρα εξουσια και σε ολα εμαθα κατι ετσι εμαθα απειρα πραγματα και σασ ειπα αυτα που σασ ειπα αυτα

----------


## ioannis2

Μου κανουν πόλεμο για να με διώξουν, με σπάσιμο νεύρων, μου κανουν τη ζωη ποδήλατο με τροπο καθημερινά ώστε στο τέλος να σηκωθω να φύγω απο μόνος μου και να φαίνεται οτι είναι δική μου επιλογή.

Έχουν τεντώσει ιδιαίτερα τα νεύρα μου τις τελευταίες ημέρες, αλλα δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει καλη εναλλακτική, μονο επιλογές. 

Φαντασου ο άλλος να ειναι κατώτερος σου μορφωτικά - ποιοτικά - εργασιακα, κι αυτο να καταλαβαινεις οτι δεν το αμφισβητει, να μην σε εμπιστεύεται και να σου σπάει με τεχνη τα νεύρα για να σηκωστεις να φύγεις απο μόνος. Επωφελούμενος τώρα που ο χωρος είναι σε φαση αλλαγής. Ξέρει οτι τετοια φαση είναι η κατάλληλη για να ξεφορτωθεί κάποιον. 

Δυστυχώς δεν έχω εκφραστεί ακόμα ουτε σε δικούς μου, ασχετως αν εκτός απο κατανόηση δεν θα αποκομισω τίποτα, επειδή ζω στην ηθελημένη ψευδαίσθηση και στην αμυδροτατη ελπίδα οτι κάνω λάθος εκτιμηση.

----------


## blackbird

> Τι ωραια και αγχολυτικα που ειναι στη βιβλιοθηκη; Γιατι δεν καταφερα να ερχομαι τακτικα εδω; Εν μερει ενα ειδος φοβου. Εν μερει αδυναμια οργανωσης. Εν μερει ενοχη. *Δεν θα επρεπε να ειμαι εδω, αλλα να δουλευω, αρα αφου δεν δουλευω δεν δικαιουμαι να κανω κατι χρησιμο με τις ωρες αυτες, ειδικα να μελεταω.* Με τι σκοπο; Με τι σκοπο, αντηχει η φωνη...
> 
> Κι ομως νιωθω σα να λεω ψεμνατα και να εχουν οι αλλοι δικιο.


Ορέστη τι είναι αυτά πάλι; Για όνομα του Θεού. Ακριβώς επειδή δεν δουλεύεις, έχεις όλο τον χρόνο μπροστά σου να κάνεις πράγματα που σε ευχαριστούν. Είτε αυτό είναι μαθήματα ξένων γλωσσών, είτε πανελλήνιες και νέο πτυχίο, είτε απλά βόλτες και ταξίδια. Η ζωή είναι δική σου, εσύ αποφασίζεις πώς την ζεις. Δεν κλείνεις τα αυτιά σου. Αφήνεις όλους τους άλλους να σε επηρεάζουν. Δεν είσαι παιδί πια. Δεν υπάρχουν δικαιολογίες. Ανέλαβε την ευθύνη σου και μην τα ρίχνεις όλα συνεχώς στους άλλους γιατί δεν θα ξεφύγεις ποτέ από την κατάστασή σου.

Ίσα ίσα που παρά να άκουγα από κάποιον "δεν δουλεύω και κάθομαι σπίτι όλη μέρα και μιζεριάρω" θα θαύμαζα κάποιον που θα τον άκουγα να λέει πως ενώ δεν δουλεύει, ασχολείται με ένα σωρό άλλα πράγματα κυρίως για την δική του ευχαρίστηση. Θα μου έδειχνε πως δεν είναι βαρετός άνθρωπος και ότι έχει όρεξη για μάθηση και ζωή.

----------


## blackbird

> Μου κανουν πόλεμο για να με διώξουν, με σπάσιμο νεύρων, μου κανουν τη ζωη ποδήλατο με τροπο καθημερινά ώστε στο τέλος να σηκωθω να φύγω απο μόνος μου και να φαίνεται οτι είναι δική μου επιλογή.
> 
> Έχουν τεντώσει ιδιαίτερα τα νεύρα μου τις τελευταίες ημέρες, αλλα δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει καλη εναλλακτική, μονο επιλογές. 
> 
> Φαντασου ο άλλος να ειναι κατώτερος σου μορφωτικά - ποιοτικά - εργασιακα, κι αυτο να καταλαβαινεις οτι δεν το αμφισβητει, να μην σε εμπιστεύεται και να σου σπάει με τεχνη τα νεύρα για να σηκωστεις να φύγεις απο μόνος. Επωφελούμενος τώρα που ο χωρος είναι σε φαση αλλαγής. Ξέρει οτι τετοια φαση είναι η κατάλληλη για να ξεφορτωθεί κάποιον. 
> 
> Δυστυχώς δεν έχω εκφραστεί ακόμα ουτε σε δικούς μου, ασχετως αν εκτός απο κατανόηση δεν θα αποκομισω τίποτα, επειδή ζω στην ηθελημένη ψευδαίσθηση και στην αμυδροτατη ελπίδα οτι κάνω λάθος εκτιμηση.


Το έχω ζήσει αυτό που λες σε περιβάλλον εργασίας όπου μας υποβίβαζαν και μας έσπαγαν τα νεύρα άνθρωποι που με το ζόρι έβγαλαν ένα λύκειο (δεν το υποτιμώ καθόλου, ξέρω πανέξυπνους ανθρώπους και με επίπεδο/παιδεία) αλλά οι συγκεκριμένοι είχαν τόσο κόμπλεξ που το έκαναν επίτηδες για εκτόνωση κυρίως. Μην τους κάνεις το χατίρι, αφού αυτό ακριβώς θέλουν. Εγώ αυτό που έκανα είναι να αδιαφορώ και όταν το επιχειρούσαν ξανά απαντούσα ευγενικά αλλά τους γυρνούσα ταυτόχρονα και την ειρωνία για να καταλάβουν πως δεν τους παίρνει και πως μόνο αυτοί ζημιώνονται. Μην τους δίνεις την ευχαρίστηση πως σε κάνουν ότι θέλουν και ότι δεν αντέχεις. Παίξτο χαλαρός και αδιάφορος και θα δεις πως θα αλλάξουν συμπεριφορά όταν δουν πως δεν τους παίρνει. Στη χειρότερη, θα συνεχίζουν αλλά εσύ θα μάθεις να αγνοείς. Κάποιες φορές είναι η μόνη λύση.

----------


## Ορέστης

> Ορέστη τι είναι αυτά πάλι; Για όνομα του Θεού. Ακριβώς επειδή δεν δουλεύεις, έχεις όλο τον χρόνο μπροστά σου να κάνεις πράγματα που σε ευχαριστούν. Είτε αυτό είναι μαθήματα ξένων γλωσσών, είτε πανελλήνιες και νέο πτυχίο, είτε απλά βόλτες και ταξίδια. Η ζωή είναι δική σου, εσύ αποφασίζεις πώς την ζεις. Δεν κλείνεις τα αυτιά σου. Αφήνεις όλους τους άλλους να σε επηρεάζουν. Δεν είσαι παιδί πια. Δεν υπάρχουν δικαιολογίες. Ανέλαβε την ευθύνη σου και μην τα ρίχνεις όλα συνεχώς στους άλλους γιατί δεν θα ξεφύγεις ποτέ από την κατάστασή σου.
> 
> Ίσα ίσα που παρά να άκουγα από κάποιον "δεν δουλεύω και κάθομαι σπίτι όλη μέρα και μιζεριάρω" θα θαύμαζα κάποιον που θα τον άκουγα να λέει πως ενώ δεν δουλεύει, ασχολείται με ένα σωρό άλλα πράγματα κυρίως για την δική του ευχαρίστηση. Θα μου έδειχνε πως δεν είναι βαρετός άνθρωπος και ότι έχει όρεξη για μάθηση και ζωή.


Ωραια τα λες. Παιρνουμε την ευθυνη και κανουμε αυτο που γουσταρουμε.

----------


## Macgyver

Οτι μονο τους γονεις μου εμπιστευομαι σαυτον τον σκατοκοσμο .........οι μονοι που δεν θα σε ΄ριξουν ΄..........

----------


## george1520

> Οτι μονο τους γονεις μου εμπιστευομαι σαυτον τον σκατοκοσμο .........οι μονοι που δεν θα σε ΄ριξουν ΄..........


Αλήθεια? Τυχερός τότε που έχεις τέτοιους γονείς

----------


## Macgyver

> Αλήθεια? Τυχερός τότε που έχεις τέτοιους γονείς



Ναι, ας το πουμε Τζωρτζ αγαπητε, οχι οτι δεν υπαρχουν συγκρουσεις , υπαρχουν και πολλες μαλιστα , και υπηρξαν .......αλλα οταν φτασεις με το καλο στην ηλικια μου , θα διαπιστωσεις .....κατι ολοι θελουν απο σενα , αυτο εννοω ........αμα δεν εχεις τιποτα , τι να σου φανε ? δεν σε θελουν καν ......
παντα υπαρχουν καλα παιδια , αλλα αν εχεις κατι παραπανω απ αυτους , θα σε φθονησουν, γιατι τοχεις εσυ, κι οχι αυτοι .....δεν εχω συναντησει μεχρι στιγμης τετοιο αδολο προσωπο παντως , ολοι κατι ηθελαν ......
αν πιστευω σε εναν καλο συντροφο ? δυσκολο, χωρις ναχει συμφερον .......απο μενα παντα ..........
αντε εισαι κι η αδυναμια μου εδω μεσα , φαινεσαι αδολο παιδι ...........

----------


## Ορέστης

> Ναι, ας το πουμε Τζωρτζ αγαπητε, οχι οτι δεν υπαρχουν συγκρουσεις , υπαρχουν και πολλες μαλιστα , και υπηρξαν .......αλλα οταν φτασεις με το καλο στην ηλικια μου , θα διαπιστωσεις .....κατι ολοι θελουν απο σενα , αυτο εννοω ........αμα δεν εχεις τιποτα , τι να σου φανε ? δεν σε θελουν καν ......
> παντα υπαρχουν καλα παιδια , αλλα αν εχεις κατι παραπανω απ αυτους , θα σε φθονησουν, γιατι τοχεις εσυ, κι οχι αυτοι .....δεν εχω συναντησει μεχρι στιγμης τετοιο αδολο προσωπο παντως , ολοι κατι ηθελαν ......
> αν πιστευω σε εναν καλο συντροφο ? δυσκολο, χωρις ναχει συμφερον .......απο μενα παντα ..........
> αντε εισαι κι η αδυναμια μου εδω μεσα , φαινεσαι αδολο παιδι ...........


Οι γυναικες τι θελουν απο εμας; Γιατι ειναι ενα μυστηριο;

----------


## elis

https://youtu.be/sR0jiDYksd0

----------


## Κύκνος

> Οι γυναικες τι θελουν απο εμας; Γιατι ειναι ενα μυστηριο;


Κανένα μυστήριο δεν είναι, αγάπη θέλουν...

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Οι γυναικες τι θελουν απο εμας; Γιατι ειναι ενα μυστηριο;


Μυστήριο πράγμα οι γυναίκες....

----------


## ioannis2

> Οι γυναικες τι θελουν απο εμας; Γιατι ειναι ενα μυστηριο;


Μπλοκάρουμε με αυτές που μας αρέσουν. Αυτά παθαίνει όποιος έχει ψυχολογικά κι ας έχει κατά τα λοιπά μυαλό ξουράφι.
Φαντάσου ότι ένας χωρίς δουλειά μ' ένα παλιοαμάξι, σχεδόν άφραγκος μπορεί να είναι ποθητός απ τις πιο ωραίες γκόμενες, κι ένας ματσωμένος με χρήμα, σπορ car και σπιταρόνα να βιώνει να μην μπορεί να βγάλει γκόμενα λόγω χαρακτήρα.

----------


## ioannis2

> Το έχω ζήσει αυτό που λες σε περιβάλλον εργασίας όπου μας υποβίβαζαν και μας έσπαγαν τα νεύρα άνθρωποι που με το ζόρι έβγαλαν ένα λύκειο (δεν το υποτιμώ καθόλου, ξέρω πανέξυπνους ανθρώπους και με επίπεδο/παιδεία) αλλά οι συγκεκριμένοι είχαν τόσο κόμπλεξ που το έκαναν επίτηδες για εκτόνωση κυρίως. Μην τους κάνεις το χατίρι, αφού αυτό ακριβώς θέλουν. Εγώ αυτό που έκανα είναι να αδιαφορώ και όταν το επιχειρούσαν ξανά απαντούσα ευγενικά αλλά τους γυρνούσα ταυτόχρονα και την ειρωνία για να καταλάβουν πως δεν τους παίρνει και πως μόνο αυτοί ζημιώνονται. Μην τους δίνεις την ευχαρίστηση πως σε κάνουν ότι θέλουν και ότι δεν αντέχεις. Παίξτο χαλαρός και αδιάφορος και θα δεις πως θα αλλάξουν συμπεριφορά όταν δουν πως δεν τους παίρνει. Στη χειρότερη, θα συνεχίζουν αλλά εσύ θα μάθεις να αγνοείς. Κάποιες φορές είναι η μόνη λύση.



Το ζήτημα είναι άμα σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις έχεις δει αναμφισβήτητη υποτίμηση ή έλλειψη εμπιστοσύνης έπειτα παρεξηγείς εύκολα οτιδήποτε που σου προκαλεί υποψία, ιδίως άμα έχεις βιώσει στο παρελθόν ίδιες και χειρότερες καταστάσεις σαν κι αυτές που περιγράφεις. 
Χαλαροί και αδιάφοροι πρέπει όχι απλά να το παίζουμε, αλλά να μαστε και στη σκέψη πράγμα όχι εύκολο άμα έχεις παρελθόν με τέτοια βιώματα.
Τη συμπεριφορά τους αν δεν την αλλάξουν τουλάχιστον θα την προσέχουν άμα πάψεις να σαι παθητικός, παίρνεις δλδ το λόγο, τις πρωτοβουλίες και τους δείχνεις ότι τα καταφέρνεις ακόμα και καλύτερα τους. 
Είναι κι αυτό που προείπα πως όσο μεγαλώνει ηλικιακά ο άνθρωπος τόσο πιο δύσκολα αλλάζει περιβάλλον. Θα πρέπει να βρίσκεται υπό ακραία κατάσταση για να φύγει από το ένα μέρος και να πάει στο άλλο.

----------


## george1520

> Ναι, ας το πουμε Τζωρτζ αγαπητε, οχι οτι δεν υπαρχουν συγκρουσεις , υπαρχουν και πολλες μαλιστα , και υπηρξαν .......αλλα οταν φτασεις με το καλο στην ηλικια μου , θα διαπιστωσεις .....κατι ολοι θελουν απο σενα , αυτο εννοω ........αμα δεν εχεις τιποτα , τι να σου φανε ? δεν σε θελουν καν ......
> παντα υπαρχουν καλα παιδια , αλλα αν εχεις κατι παραπανω απ αυτους , θα σε φθονησουν, γιατι τοχεις εσυ, κι οχι αυτοι .....δεν εχω συναντησει μεχρι στιγμης τετοιο αδολο προσωπο παντως , ολοι κατι ηθελαν ......
> αν πιστευω σε εναν καλο συντροφο ? δυσκολο, χωρις ναχει συμφερον .......απο μενα παντα ..........
> αντε εισαι κι η αδυναμια μου εδω μεσα , φαινεσαι αδολο παιδι ...........


Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ φίλε μου  :Smile: !!!!

Όσο για τα άλλα που λες. Εύχομαι να μην τα δω να συμβαίνουν και στην ζωή μου.. Εννοώ από τους κοντινούς μου.

----------


## ntinti

Πόσο θέλω να βγω για περπάτημα αλλά ο καιρός δεν με αφεινει .........

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Πόσο θέλω να βγω για περπάτημα αλλά ο καιρός δεν με αφεινει .........


Εγώ έχω κάνει χθες και σήμερα το περπάτημα της ζωής μου..Για δουλειές, αλλά και πάλι περπάτημα είναι..Βρέχει εκεί πάνω?

----------


## ntinti

> Εγώ έχω κάνει χθες και σήμερα το περπάτημα της ζωής μου..Για δουλειές, αλλά και πάλι περπάτημα είναι..Βρέχει εκεί πάνω?


Εγώ επειδή η δουλειά μου είναι όλη μέρα στο γραφείο θέλω πολύ να περπατάω ......
Όχι απλω βρέχει έχουν ανοίξει οι ουρανοί....

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Εγώ επειδή η δουλειά μου είναι όλη μέρα στο γραφείο θέλω πολύ να περπατάω ......
> Όχι απλω βρέχει έχουν ανοίξει οι ουρανοί....


Αχ τι ωραία! Θέλω και εγώ βροχή  :Smile:

----------


## elis

https://youtu.be/Y4QlkMBMcuo

----------


## elisabet

Είμαι αρρωστη και σκεφτομαι τι λάθος εποχή διάλεξα να αρρωστήσω. Τώρα που άμα βήξεις δημόσια μπορεί και να σε λιντσάρουν....

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Είμαι αρρωστη και σκεφτομαι τι λάθος εποχή διάλεξα να αρρωστήσω. Τώρα που άμα βήξεις δημόσια μπορεί και να σε λιντσάρουν....


Έχεις δίκιο..Μπήκα σήμερα στο μετρό και με ενα χμ χμ που έκανα γύρισαν όλα τα δολοφονικά βλέμματα πάνω μου  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ορέστης

Χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## elisabet

> Έχεις δίκιο..Μπήκα σήμερα στο μετρό και με ενα χμ χμ που έκανα γύρισαν όλα τα δολοφονικά βλέμματα πάνω μου


Μεγάλο πανικό έχουν πάθει....
όσο σκέφτομαι ότι για ένα απλό κρυολόγημα δεν μπορώ να πάω στην δουλειά και θα φορτωθώ όλο το βάρος το σαβκο...

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Μεγάλο πανικό έχουν πάθει....
> όσο σκέφτομαι ότι για ένα απλό κρυολόγημα δεν μπορώ να πάω στην δουλειά και θα φορτωθώ όλο το βάρος το σαβκο...


Ναι δεν σε πιστεύει κανείς πλέον δυστυχώς.. Περαστικά σου..Μακάρι να είσαι καλύτερα τουλάχιστον μέχρι το Σαββατοκύριακο..
Εγώ κρατάω την μικρή στο σπίτι μέχρι την Δευτέρα απλά επειδή έχει βήχα..Έλεος!

----------


## elisabet

> Ναι δεν σε πιστεύει κανείς πλέον δυστυχώς.. Περαστικά σου..Μακάρι να είσαι καλύτερα τουλάχιστον μέχρι το Σαββατοκύριακο..
> Εγώ κρατάω την μικρή στο σπίτι μέχρι την Δευτέρα απλά επειδή έχει βήχα..Έλεος!


Να σαι καλα, περαστικα και στην μικρή σου!

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Να σαι καλα, περαστικα και στην μικρή σου!


Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## Ορέστης

Σχετικα με τη φιλη μου. Εχουμε να ειδωθουμε μια εβδομαδα και δε βλεπω να της λειπω... Αν της αρεσα θα μου ελεγε να παμε μια βολτα. Εστω να περπατησουμε στη γειτονια της, αν φοβαται τοσο τον κορονοιο. Οποτε μας τελειωσε το ρομαντζο...
Μιλαμε στο μεσεντζερ αλλα κυριως σχετικα με τα μαθηματα. Και εχω προσεξει οτι με κλεινει αποτομα τα βραδια γιατι λεει πεφτει για υπνο αλλα εγω πιστευω μιλαει με καποιον αλλον. Πηγε να ανοιξει βιντεοκληση αποψε και μετα εκοψε τη συζητηση αποτομα απαντωντας "ναι οκ" σε κατι που της εγραψα. Και μετα πηγε για υπνο λεει αλλα το μεσεντζερ τη δειχνει ονλαιν.

Τελικο συμπερασμα τοσο αγχος για το τιποτα. Επαθα μονιμες ευρειαγγειες στα ματια και χειροτερεψα τους μαυρους κυκλους για το τιποτα. Χαλασα την υγεια μου και την εμφανιση χωρις λογο.

Πανω απ ολα η υγεια μας παιδια. Ας ανησυχουμε πρωτα για τον εαυτο μας και μετα για τους αλλους, γιατι οι αλλοι δε θα ανησυχησουν για εμας.

----------


## george1520

> Σχετικα με τη φιλη μου. Εχουμε να ειδωθουμε μια εβδομαδα και δε βλεπω να της λειπω... Αν της αρεσα θα μου ελεγε να παμε μια βολτα. Εστω να περπατησουμε στη γειτονια της, αν φοβαται τοσο τον κορονοιο. Οποτε μας τελειωσε το ρομαντζο...
> Μιλαμε στο μεσεντζερ αλλα κυριως σχετικα με τα μαθηματα. Και εχω προσεξει οτι με κλεινει αποτομα τα βραδια γιατι λεει πεφτει για υπνο αλλα εγω πιστευω μιλαει με καποιον αλλον. Πηγε να ανοιξει βιντεοκληση αποψε και μετα εκοψε τη συζητηση αποτομα απαντωντας "ναι οκ" σε κατι που της εγραψα. Και μετα πηγε για υπνο λεει αλλα το μεσεντζερ τη δειχνει ονλαιν.
> 
> Τελικο συμπερασμα τοσο αγχος για το τιποτα. Επαθα μονιμες ευρειαγγειες στα ματια και χειροτερεψα τους μαυρους κυκλους για το τιποτα. Χαλασα την υγεια μου και την εμφανιση χωρις λογο.
> 
> Πανω απ ολα η υγεια μας παιδια. Ας ανησυχουμε πρωτα για τον εαυτο μας και μετα για τους αλλους, γιατι οι αλλοι δε θα ανησυχησουν για εμας.


Όλα αυτά τα έπαθες επειδή μιλούσες με την κοπέλα?? Οι γυναίκες γενικά είναι μια καταστροφή.. Αλλά θέλουν, αλλά κάνουν, αλλά λένε, αλλά εννοούν. Δεν βγάζεις άκρη. Μόνος να ηρεμήσεις..

----------


## Ορέστης

Μπαινω στην κουζινα να πιω ενα ******** ποτηρι νερο αναθεμα με. Ενεδρευει η μανα μου,. Μιλαει με μια θεια μου. Η θεια της λεει τα δικα της. Με το που με βλεπει το καθικι, αρχιζει να ριχνει μπηχτες για μενα. Για να τα ακουσω και να δηλητηριαστω. Ημουν στο δωματιο μου και διαβαζα. Ρε πουστη σου λεει, θα σε δηλητηριασω. Ο, τι και να κανεις θα στο διακοψω. Με ο, τι γουσταρω ΕΓΩ θ' ασχολεισαι. Θα σε εχω στο ταψι να χορευεις ολο το εικοσιτετραωρο μεχρι να ψοφησεις.

----------


## Ορέστης

> Όλα αυτά τα έπαθες επειδή μιλούσες με την κοπέλα?? Οι γυναίκες γενικά είναι μια καταστροφή.. Αλλά θέλουν, αλλά κάνουν, αλλά λένε, αλλά εννοούν. Δεν βγάζεις άκρη. Μόνος να ηρεμήσεις..


Οι κοπελες μιλανε με δεκα, βγαινουν με πεντε, και εχουν αλλους εκατο να παρακαλανε. Προφανως με συγκρινε με συγκρινε με τους αλλους και ενιωσε οτι χανει το χρονο της οταν ειναι μαζι μου.

----------


## george1520

> Οι κοπελες μιλανε με δεκα, βγαινουν με πεντε, και εχουν αλλους εκατο να παρακαλανε. Προφανως με συγκρινε με συγκρινε με τους αλλους και ενιωσε οτι χανει το χρονο της οταν ειναι μαζι μου.


Ορέστη αυτό δεν έχει να κάνει με τις γυναίκες. Έχει να κάνει με τον άνθρωπο. Και ένας άντρας μπορεί να το κάνει.
Γενικά βλέπεις ότι όλοι θέλουν το κακό σου.. Γιατί?

----------


## Ορέστης

> Ορέστη αυτό δεν έχει να κάνει με τις γυναίκες. Έχει να κάνει με τον άνθρωπο. Και ένας άντρας μπορεί να το κάνει.
> Γενικά βλέπεις ότι όλοι θέλουν το κακό σου.. Γιατί?


Χτες μιλαγαμε μια χαρα περι διατροφης. Της γραφω μπορεις να τρως φρουτα και λαχανικα αντι για σνακ και μου απαντησε "ναι οκ..." και μετα απο λιγο μου ειπε πρεπει να κοιμηθω και με εκλεισε αλλα το μεσεντζζερ την εδειχνε ονλαιν μεχρι της δυο. Ξεκινησε με καποιον αλλο συνομιλια και με εγραψε στο μουνι της. Εγω προσεχω τοσο πολυ τι θα γραψω για να ειμαι φιλικος, αστειος, για να μην αισθανθει ασχημα, ψαχνω ο, τι με ρωταει για να βοηθησω οσο μπορω και αυτη μου απανταει "ναι οκ..."
Μονο για τις σημειωσεις με θελει πια. Ε οχι δεν το δεχομαι. Θα την κανω unfriend και τελειωσαμε.

----------


## george1520

> Χτες μιλαγαμε μια χαρα περι διατροφης. Της γραφω μπορεις να τρως φρουτα και λαχανικα αντι για σνακ και μου απαντησε "ναι οκ..." και μετα απο λιγο μου ειπε πρεπει να κοιμηθω και με εκλεισε αλλα το μεσεντζζερ την εδειχνε ονλαιν μεχρι της δυο. Ξεκινησε με καποιον αλλο συνομιλια και με εγραψε στο μουνι της. Εγω προσεχω τοσο πολυ τι θα γραψω για να ειμαι φιλικος, αστειος, για να μην αισθανθει ασχημα, ψαχνω ο, τι με ρωταει για να βοηθησω οσο μπορω και αυτη μου απανταει "ναι οκ..."
> Μονο για τις σημειωσεις με θελει πια. Ε οχι δεν το δεχομαι. Θα την κανω unfriend και τελειωσαμε.


Μπορεί να ισχύει αυτό με τις σημειώσεις..
Είχες ξανά σχέση? Γενικά στην ζωή σου?

----------


## Ορέστης

Ο βλακας καθομουν και σκεφτομουν οτι της αξιζει να την ερωτευτει καποιος καλυτερος απο εμενα και να την κανει ευτυχισμενη και μαλακιες! Αυτη δε θελει να ερωτευτει. Θα φυγει στη χωρα της σε τρεις μηνες και ηθελε απλα να περασει καλα με καποιον αντρα ή με καποιους. Δεν της εβγαλα παθος στο πρωτο ραντεβου και με ξεκοψε.

Πως μου ερχονται αυτες οι ιδεες οτι οι γυναικες θελουν ερωτες και βαθια συναισθηματα; Να περνανε καλα θελουν. Ουτε τη ζωη της αναστατωσε αυτη, ουτε τις υποχρεωσεις της παραμελησε, ουτε τις αλλες ασχολιες και μια χαρα βγαινει με τους φιλους της αντρες και γυναικες και περναει καλα. Και εγω ο ηλιθιος δεν κοιμομουν τα βραδια και οταν εβγαινα μονος την σκεφτομουν. Αν με σκεφτοταν κι εκεινη δεν θα ημουν μονος ομως.
Γιατι μου αξιζει να στενοχωριεμαι ετσι; Για το τυρακι; Την ελπιδα οτι μπορει καποτε αν επιμεινω να μου δωσει περισσοτερη αξια;

----------


## Ορέστης

Της ειπα οτι θα μου λειψει που δεν θα ερθει στο μαθημα και μου απαντησε κι εμενα. Γιατι μου λεει ψεμματα;

----------


## george1520

> Της ειπα οτι θα μου λειψει που δεν θα ερθει στο μαθημα και μου απαντησε κι εμενα. Γιατι μου λεει ψεμματα;


Έχεις κάνει ποτέ σχέση?

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Ο βλακας καθομουν και σκεφτομουν οτι της αξιζει να την ερωτευτει καποιος καλυτερος απο εμενα και να την κανει ευτυχισμενη και μαλακιες! Αυτη δε θελει να ερωτευτει. Θα φυγει στη χωρα της σε τρεις μηνες και ηθελε απλα να περασει καλα με καποιον αντρα ή με καποιους. Δεν της εβγαλα παθος στο πρωτο ραντεβου και με ξεκοψε.
> 
> Πως μου ερχονται αυτες οι ιδεες οτι οι γυναικες θελουν ερωτες και βαθια συναισθηματα; Να περνανε καλα θελουν. Ουτε τη ζωη της αναστατωσε αυτη, ουτε τις υποχρεωσεις της παραμελησε, ουτε τις αλλες ασχολιες και μια χαρα βγαινει με τους φιλους της αντρες και γυναικες και περναει καλα. Και εγω ο ηλιθιος δεν κοιμομουν τα βραδια και οταν εβγαινα μονος την σκεφτομουν. Αν με σκεφτοταν κι εκεινη δεν θα ημουν μονος ομως.
> Γιατι μου αξιζει να στενοχωριεμαι ετσι; Για το τυρακι; Την ελπιδα οτι μπορει καποτε αν επιμεινω να μου δωσει περισσοτερη αξια;


Βρε Ορεστη ομως αποφασισε κι εσυ τι θες.Πριν λιγο καιρο δεν ελεγες οτι καλυτερα μονος σου κτλπ;;Τωρα τι;; Δεν ξεραμε αν θα εξελιχθει σε κατι ερωτικο αλλα δεν ειχαμε πει μαζι κ με μπλακ οτι κ φιλικο να παραμεινει ειναι καλο που ξεπερασες τον εαυτο σου,εδειξες κοινωνικοτητα κι εκανες το ενα βημα παραπανω;Κρατα την εμπειρια κι οτι απεδειξες κατι στον εαυτο σου.Υπερβολικο μου φαινεται να την διαγραψεις.

----------


## blackbird

> Ο βλακας καθομουν και σκεφτομουν οτι της αξιζει να την ερωτευτει καποιος καλυτερος απο εμενα και να την κανει ευτυχισμενη και μαλακιες! Αυτη δε θελει να ερωτευτει. Θα φυγει στη χωρα της σε τρεις μηνες και ηθελε απλα να περασει καλα με καποιον αντρα ή με καποιους. Δεν της εβγαλα παθος στο πρωτο ραντεβου και με ξεκοψε.
> 
> Πως μου ερχονται αυτες οι ιδεες οτι οι γυναικες θελουν ερωτες και βαθια συναισθηματα; Να περνανε καλα θελουν. Ουτε τη ζωη της αναστατωσε αυτη, ουτε τις υποχρεωσεις της παραμελησε, ουτε τις αλλες ασχολιες και μια χαρα βγαινει με τους φιλους της αντρες και γυναικες και περναει καλα. Και εγω ο ηλιθιος δεν κοιμομουν τα βραδια και οταν εβγαινα μονος την σκεφτομουν. Αν με σκεφτοταν κι εκεινη δεν θα ημουν μονος ομως.
> Γιατι μου αξιζει να στενοχωριεμαι ετσι; Για το τυρακι; Την ελπιδα οτι μπορει καποτε αν επιμεινω να μου δωσει περισσοτερη αξια;


Έχεις αρχίσει να γενικεύεις με άσχημο τρόπο (σαν τον θείο σου - ξέρεις εσύ) και να χάνεις την ουσία. Όλοι οι άνθρωποι να περνάνε καλά θέλουν. Και εσύ το ίδιο θες. Και ο έρωτας, εγωιστικός είναι. Ακόμα και το συναίσθημα που έχει μια μάνα και ένας πατέρας για το παιδί τους. Επιδιώκουμε πάντα το καλύτερο για εμάς χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει πως δεν μας ενδιαφέρουν τα συναισθήματα των άλλων ή πως είμαστε επιφανειακοί. Κρίνεις πολύ αυστηρά και θεωρώ και με λάθος κριτήρια τους ανθρώπους. Π.χ λες δεν αναστάτωσε αυτή την ζωή της και δεν άφησε πίσω τις υποχρεώσεις της. Μα ΓΙΑ ΠΟΙΟ ΛΟΓΟ να κάνει κάτι τέτοιο; Μια υγιής σχέση (είτε ερωτική, είτε φιλική) δεν απαιτεί κάτι τέτοιο! Ίσα ίσα που θέλει να νιώθει καλά ο άλλος και να μην "θυσιάζεται". Η αγάπη και τα βαθιά συναισθήματα που λες δεν μετριούνται με την θυσία! Αν το δεις έτσι γίνεται ακόοομα πιο εγωιστικό. "Εγώ έκανα τόσα για σένα, άφησα τόσα πίσω μου. ΕΣΥ τι έκανες;". Ε δεν πάει έτσι. Δεν ανταγωνίζεσαι το πόσα δίνεις εσύ με πόσα δίνει ο άλλος. Αν θες εσύ θα δώσεις. Και το έκανες και σου είπαμε χίλια μπράβο που ξεπέρασες τον εαυτό σου, που είχες θάρρος και που έγινες πιο κοινωνικός. Απλά τα βλέπεις όλα από την αρνητική πλευρά και ακόμα μια φορά ρίχνεις (και) αλλού την ευθύνη.

Σόρρυ για το ύφος Ορέστη αλλά είμαι πάντα ειλικρινής με τους φίλους μου.

----------


## elis

ορεστη φιλε με τισ γυναικεσ ειναι πυρινικη φυσικη η φαση αξιολογουνται τα παντα ακομα κι ο τροποσ που αναπνεεισ περαστικα σου

----------


## elis

https://youtu.be/FP75GMYFpwg

----------


## oboro

> Είμαι αρρωστη και σκεφτομαι τι λάθος εποχή διάλεξα να αρρωστήσω. Τώρα που άμα βήξεις δημόσια μπορεί και να σε λιντσάρουν....


Περαστικα! Μην ανησυχεις... Σκεψου εκεινοι ποσα εχουν κολλησει μεσα απο την ανθρωποφαγια τους, και δεν το ξερουν καν.

----------


## Ορέστης

> Βρε Ορεστη ομως αποφασισε κι εσυ τι θες.Πριν λιγο καιρο δεν ελεγες οτι καλυτερα μονος σου κτλπ;;Τωρα τι;; Δεν ξεραμε αν θα εξελιχθει σε κατι ερωτικο αλλα δεν ειχαμε πει μαζι κ με μπλακ οτι κ φιλικο να παραμεινει ειναι καλο που ξεπερασες τον εαυτο σου,εδειξες κοινωνικοτητα κι εκανες το ενα βημα παραπανω;Κρατα την εμπειρια κι οτι απεδειξες κατι στον εαυτο σου.Υπερβολικο μου φαινεται να την διαγραψεις.


Μα ουτε για φιλο με θελει. Αφου δε θελει να συναντιομαστε. Μονο να της λυνω αποριες και προβληματα στο μεσεντζερ,. Της τα εγραψα σημερα γιατι εσκασα! Της λεω (οχι ακριβως με τα ιδια λογια) εχεις μια εβδομαδα να με δεις και χεστηκες. Και μου λες δικαιολογιες για τον κορωνοιο. Δεν βγηκες απ το σπιτι; Δεν πηγες σε μαθηματα; Δεν πηγες σουπερ μαρκετ; Ολοι αυτοι που συναντησες δεν εχουν κορωνοιο και τον εχω εγω;
Ε μου λεει δεν εχει σημασια ποσο συχνα συναντιομαστε. Σε νιωθω στενο μου φιλο γιατι μπορω να σου πω τα προβληματα μου. Μουβηρθε να της απαντησω οτι αυτο στην Ελλαδα τονλεμε κοροιδο και οχι φιλο. Και δεν ειναι μια μοναχικη κοπελα που δε βγαινει. Εχει ενα σωρο παρεες, πηγαινει σε θεατρα, πηγαινει εκδρομες με τους φιλους της (προ κορονοιου αλλα αποκλειεται να μη συναντησε κανεναν) κι εμενα με θελει για εξυπηρετησεις. Και αυτο το ονομαζει στενη φιλια. Δε γαμιομαστε λεω εγω; Σαν τους συγκατοικους που ειχα στην Αγγλια που περηφανευονταν οτι παριστανουν τον φιλο στο χοντρο για να τους κανει τις εργασιες.

----------


## Ορέστης

> Έχεις αρχίσει να γενικεύεις με άσχημο τρόπο (σαν τον θείο σου - ξέρεις εσύ) και να χάνεις την ουσία. Όλοι οι άνθρωποι να περνάνε καλά θέλουν. Και εσύ το ίδιο θες. Και ο έρωτας, εγωιστικός είναι. Ακόμα και το συναίσθημα που έχει μια μάνα και ένας πατέρας για το παιδί τους. Επιδιώκουμε πάντα το καλύτερο για εμάς χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει πως δεν μας ενδιαφέρουν τα συναισθήματα των άλλων ή πως είμαστε επιφανειακοί. Κρίνεις πολύ αυστηρά και θεωρώ και με λάθος κριτήρια τους ανθρώπους. Π.χ λες δεν αναστάτωσε αυτή την ζωή της και δεν άφησε πίσω τις υποχρεώσεις της. Μα ΓΙΑ ΠΟΙΟ ΛΟΓΟ να κάνει κάτι τέτοιο; Μια υγιής σχέση (είτε ερωτική, είτε φιλική) δεν απαιτεί κάτι τέτοιο! Ίσα ίσα που θέλει να νιώθει καλά ο άλλος και να μην "θυσιάζεται". Η αγάπη και τα βαθιά συναισθήματα που λες δεν μετριούνται με την θυσία! Αν το δεις έτσι γίνεται ακόοομα πιο εγωιστικό. "Εγώ έκανα τόσα για σένα, άφησα τόσα πίσω μου. ΕΣΥ τι έκανες;". Ε δεν πάει έτσι. Δεν ανταγωνίζεσαι το πόσα δίνεις εσύ με πόσα δίνει ο άλλος. Αν θες εσύ θα δώσεις. Και το έκανες και σου είπαμε χίλια μπράβο που ξεπέρασες τον εαυτό σου, που είχες θάρρος και που έγινες πιο κοινωνικός. Απλά τα βλέπεις όλα από την αρνητική πλευρά και ακόμα μια φορά ρίχνεις (και) αλλού την ευθύνη.
> 
> Σόρρυ για το ύφος Ορέστη αλλά είμαι πάντα ειλικρινής με τους φίλους μου.


Δεν την κρινω γιατι δεν αναδτατωσε τη ζωη της. Κρινω τον εαυτο μου γιατι την αναστατωσα εγω. Αυτο ηταν δικο μου λαθος και δεν πρεπει να το επαναλαβω. Οπως και να σκεφτομαι οτι οι κοπελες ειναι ρομαντικα οντα που θελουν τον πριγκηπα.

----------


## ioannis2

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4326RVQSQ8

Και ένα μελαγχολικό τραγούδι ....άνοιξε το παράθυρο να μπει δροσιά να μπει του μάη εμείς κινήσαμε γι' αλλού κι αλλού η ζωή μας πάει. 
Όση δροσιά και να μπεί σημασία έχει πως η ζωή αλλού μας πάει.

----------


## ioannis2

Η υπερευαισθησία σε κάποιο άνθρωπο, ακόμα κι αν το αίτιο είναι οργανικό, ανάλογα με τα βιώματα της ζωής του, είτε θα εξελιχθεί σε ενθουσιαστική χαρά είτε σε μελαγχολία, δηλαδή σε κατάθλιψη. 
Θα δεχθώ ότι η κατάθλιψη έχει οργανικό αίτιο μόνο αν εκδηλώνεται σε κάποιον που πραγματικά και ειλικρινά νιώθει μέσα του πληρότητα και ευχαρίστηση για τη ζωή του.

----------


## ntinti

Τι θα γίνει όλη αυτή η κατάσταση στον Έβρο?????

Σήμερα από το πρωί απατσι ελικόπτερα δεν έχουν σταματήσει να περνάνε........

----------


## giorgos panou

> Τι θα γίνει όλη αυτή η κατάσταση στον Έβρο?????
> 
> Σήμερα από το πρωί απατσι ελικόπτερα δεν έχουν σταματήσει να περνάνε........


 γινετε αυτο που επρεπε να κανουμε σαν οργανομενο κρατος εδω και πολυ καιρο ντιντιμου! Μην σε φοβιζει και μην σε τρομαζουν ολα αυτα! Δυστυχως αυτοι ειναι οι γειτωνες μας , δεν εχουμε το Λιχτεσταιν.Και ως κακωη πολυτικη μας μεχρι σημερα ουδεπωτες δρουαμε με αξιοπρεπεις και νομιμοτητα , μειτε ασκουσαμε τα δικαιωματα μας οπως αναφερωντε στις διθνεις συνθηκες και στο διεθνες δικαιο το οποιο εχουμε υπογραψει! 
Να τρομαζεις και να αγχονεσαι ντιντι οταν δεν ακους απο πλευρα μας πολεμικες μηχανες!! τωτες να αγχωθεις! οσο βλεπεις στρατο και πολεμικες μηχανες ολα καλα ειναι! 
Αυτα στα λεει καποιος οπου ειναι απολυτα αντιθετος στον πολεμο, καποιος που ειναι υπερ των ανθρωπινων δικαιοματων και υπερ της πληρους βοηθειας των φτοχων και απορων μεταναστων! δεν στα λεει καποιος φασηστας! ομως πρεπει να μπορουμε να ξεχωριζουμε το πωτες πρεπει να παρεχουμε βοηθεια και φαρμακευτικη περιθαλψη σε συνανθρωπους μας και το πωτες πρεπει να προστατευψουμε τον χωρο τον οποιον εχουμε ως πατριδα μας! ωστε να μπορουμε να δινουμε βοηθει σε αλλους λαους!!

----------


## elis

https://youtu.be/_y-zMXmMpT0

----------


## elis

https://youtu.be/XaG0lwSlOUg

----------


## athinak1

Το ήξερα βέβαια....οποίος άνθρωπος έχει αυτό μέσα του....δεν μπορεί να αποστασιοποιηθεί....έχω προσπαθήσει και εγώ χωρίς αποτέλεσμα....να θυμάσαι ότι και να συμβεί....ότι κανείς το καλύτερο που μπορείς!!! Εγώ προσωπικά σε ευχαριστώ για όλα..


> Καταλαβαίνω φίλη μου πώς μιλάς και έχεις δίκιο φυσικά.
> Αυτό που εννοούσα δεν είναι προφανώς πως θα πάψω να φροντίζω όσα ζώα χρειάζονται φροντίδα, όσο μπορώ και στο μέτρο που μπορώ θα συνεχίσω να το κάνω αυτό. Εννοούσα ότι δεν θέλω πια να δένομαι τόσο πολυ΄συναισθηματικά με κάποια ζώα γιατί μετά στεναχωριέμαι πολύ.
> 
> Ακόμα κι αυτό ξέρω πως δεν θα το πετύχω. Είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρη πως μόλις περάσει καιρός όλο και κάποιο ζωάκι θα βρεθεί πάλι που θα πάθω το ίδιο....

----------


## ntinti

Καλημέρα όλη μέρα με θετικές σκέψεις να ξορκίσουμε το κακό !!!!!

Τα γράφω εδώ να τα βλέπω....

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Καλημέρα όλη μέρα με θετικές σκέψεις να ξορκίσουμε το κακό !!!!!
> 
> Τα γράφω εδώ να τα βλέπω....


Καλημέρα  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## ntinti

> Καλημέρα


Τι κάνεις δουλεύεις και σήμερα?

----------


## george1520

Θέλω κρέπα

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Τι κάνεις δουλεύεις και σήμερα?


Άστα ντιντι μου..Δουλεύω..Γιορτάζουμε αύριο να μην περιποιηθουν οι γυναίκες??
Αν την γλυτώσουν τόσο πολύ που φτερνιζομαι εγώ εδώ  :Big Grin:

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Θέλω κρέπα


Κρέπα θέλεις? Τι γεύση? Εγώ δεν κάνει να φάω αλλά με παρασερνετε... Θα φύγω πρίν την ώρα μου χαχα

----------


## ntinti

> Άστα ντιντι μου..Δουλεύω..Γιορτάζουμε αύριο να μην περιποιηθουν οι γυναίκες??
> Αν την γλυτώσουν τόσο πολύ που φτερνιζομαι εγώ εδώ


Υπάρχουν γυναικες που γιορτάζουν ακόμα αυτή την μέρα????

Καλή υπομονή !!!!!

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Υπάρχουν γυναικες που γιορτάζουν ακόμα αυτή την μέρα????
> 
> Καλή υπομονή !!!!!


Ω ναι υπάρχουν! Και εγώ θα το ξεχνουσα αν δεν ήταν η δουλειά  :Smile:

----------


## george1520

> Κρέπα θέλεις? Τι γεύση? Εγώ δεν κάνει να φάω αλλά με παρασερνετε... Θα φύγω πρίν την ώρα μου χαχα


Σοκολάτα με μπισκότο..

----------


## ntinti

> Ω ναι υπάρχουν! Και εγώ θα το ξεχνουσα αν δεν ήταν η δουλειά


Ήθελα να ξερά τι γιορτάζουν .....
Τόσο καταπιεσμένες είναι οι καημένες ......
Έχουμε Γενικά χάσει το πραγματικά νόημα της ημέρας δυστυχώς....,

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Σοκολάτα με μπισκότο..


Εγώ θα έβαζα και σιρόπι καραμέλας από πάνω..
Γιατί την ζημιά ή την κάνεις ή δεν την κάνεις  :Big Grin:

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Ήθελα να ξερά τι γιορτάζουν .....
> Τόσο καταπιεσμένες είναι οι καημένες ......
> Έχουμε Γενικά χάσει το πραγματικά νόημα της ημέρας δυστυχώς....,


Τόση καταπίεση πια.. Κατά τα άλλα έχουμε κρίση..
Έχουμε και ιό  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ορέστης

> Ήθελα να ξερά τι γιορτάζουν .....
> Τόσο καταπιεσμένες είναι οι καημένες ......
> Έχουμε Γενικά χάσει το πραγματικά νόημα της ημέρας δυστυχώς....,


Εμας καταπιεζουν.

----------


## ntinti

> Τόση καταπίεση πια.. Κατά τα άλλα έχουμε κρίση..
> Έχουμε και ιό


Καλά οι συγκεκριμένες γυναίκες τον ιό τον κουβαλάνε από γεννησιμιού Τους χαχα!

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Καλά οι συγκεκριμένες γυναίκες τον ιό τον κουβαλάνε από γεννησιμιού Τους χαχα!


Χαχα κάνουν μποτε ντιντι μου  :Big Grin:

----------


## george1520

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλες τις γυναίκες.. Να είσαστε καλά για να μας σπάτε τα νεύρα.

----------


## Κύκνος

Ευχαριστούμε...  :Smile:  

Αν και δεν θέλουμε όλες να σας σπάμε τα νεύρα...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Αλεξία10

Ευχαριστούμε  :Smile:

----------


## ntinti

Ευχαριστούμε αλλά εγώ δεν γιορτάζω σήμερα....

----------


## george1520

> Ευχαριστούμε αλλά εγώ δεν γιορτάζω σήμερα....


Αλλαγή φύλου?

----------


## ntinti

> Αλλαγή φύλου?


Ούτε κακοποιημενη ειμαι ούτε καταπιεσμένη ,αυτή είναι η ουσία της σημερινής μέρας άσχετα που εμείς την έχουμε παρερμηνευση .....

----------


## Αλεξία10

Η ζωή είναι μεγάλος τζογαδορος και κρατά καλά κρυμμένα χαρτιά..Όταν αποφασίζει πως τα όνειρα κάποιου θα μείνουν ανεκπληρωτα, είναι επειδή εκείνος δεν τα αγάπησε τόσο πολύ, κουράστηκε, βαρέθηκε.. Όμως σαν βλέπει πως η αγάπη του είναι πιο πάνω από τις αντοχές του, πετά το άσσο τον καλό και το παιχνίδι ανατρέπεται.. Χαμένοι της ψυχής είναι εκείνοι που η στωικοτητα τους σταματάει σε εμπόδια, που πέφτουν και δεν ξανασηκωνονται ή καταλήγουν τραυματίες ή και παραλυτοι κολλημένοι στους φόβους τους.. Το πιο σπουδαίο στη ζωή είναι να παλεύεις με ότι φοβάσαι και να το νικάς.. Ακόμη κι αν δεν νικήσεις θα ξαναπαλεψεις, θα ξαναπροσπαθησεις ξανά και ξανά μέχρι να κουρασεις τον αντίπαλο σου και να υποχωρήσει.. Όποιος έχει ψυχή δεν χάνεται και η ύλη δεν μπορεί να γίνει βοηθός σε ζητήματα καρδιάς, ούτε καν παρηγορητης... Οι καρδιές δεν αγοράζονται, δεν έχουν τιμή.. Τιμή έχει μόνο η ύλη..
Αν τα άψυχα πράγματα που στολίζουν την ζωή σου είναι πολύ πιο σημαντικά από την καρδιά, τότε δεν θα σου πετάξει το καλό χαρτί της... Θα το φυλάξει για κάποιον άλλον που περιμένει παλεύοντας με τα θεριά, πέφτει, σηκώνεται και ξανασηκωνεται.....

----------


## elis

αγορια του φορουμ πρεπει να μαθετε κατι για τα κοριτσια του φορουμ 
ηταν ο διαβολοσ και βρισκει τον ελληνα του λεει δε φοβασαι την καταιγιδα του λεει ο ελληνασ εγω ειμαι η καταιγιδα πεταγονται κι αυτεσ κ λενε εμεισ ειμαστε οι κολλητεσ του δηλαδη αυτεσ ειναι κολλητεσ με την καταιγιδα και παιζουν μπατσεσ με τον ψηλο εγω σασ τα ειπα το καθηκον μου το εκανα ευθυνη δικη σασ αυτα

----------


## elis

happy international womans day

----------


## elisabet

ελις πως εισαι;
συνεχιζεις να πηγαινεις στα χωραφια?

----------


## Ορέστης

Στο τελος της χρονιας θα το πω της δασκαλας. Εμεις οι αντρες ειμαστε που χριζουμε προστασιας, οχι οι γυναικες.

----------


## Macgyver

Eπι τη ευκαιρεια , μην τσακωθεις με γυναικα , θα σε κατατροπωσει, και θα βγεις κι ο φταιχτης επιπλεον.......απαπαπα , γλωσοκοπανες φοβερες........δεν τσακωνομαι ποτε με γυναικες , κακη εμπειρια εχω ......

----------


## george1520

> Eπι τη ευκαιρεια , μην τσακωθεις με γυναικα , θα σε κατατροπωσει, και θα βγεις κι ο φταιχτης επιπλεον.......απαπαπα , γλωσοκοπανες φοβερες........δεν τσακωνομαι ποτε με γυναικες , κακη εμπειρια εχω ......


Γλωσοκοπανες χαχα.. Λες ένα πράγμα και αυτές λένε αλλα 300.. φετινά, περσινά και από την προηγούμενη σου ζωή.

----------


## ntinti

Έτσι έτσι τον φόβο τους να έχετε χαχα!

----------


## george1520

> Έτσι έτσι τον φόβο τους να έχετε χαχα!


Χάχαχα.. Ένα φόβο τον έχουμε είναι η αλήθεια. Ένα ποστ χθες στο fb: παγκόσμια ημέρα "Τι έχεις; Τίποτα".

----------


## ntinti

> Χάχαχα.. Ένα φόβο τον έχουμε είναι η αλήθεια. Ένα ποστ χθες στο fb: παγκόσμια ημέρα "Τι έχεις; Τίποτα".


ενα αλλο ηταν καλο


Σήμερα εβρεξε .μετα εβγαλε ηλιο,
μετα συννεφιασε ,μετα αερα 
και στο τελος ξαναβρεξε.
Ειναι σιγουρα σημερα 
η μερα της γυναικας !

----------


## george1520

Το καλό είναι ότι ξέρετε τι κάνετε και πως φερεστε.

----------


## ntinti

Κάθε άντρας έχει το κουμπί του......
Είναι θέμα χρόνου μια γυναίκα να το ανακαλύψει και όταν πραγματικά χρειάζεται να το χρησιμοποιεί. .....

Εκεί βασίζονται όλα.......

----------


## Ορέστης

Εχω καποιο προβλημα υγειας παλι

----------


## ntinti

> Εχω καποιο προβλημα υγειας παλι


Τι έπαθες ?ελπίζω να είναι περαστικό!

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Κάθε άντρας έχει το κουμπί του......
> Είναι θέμα χρόνου μια γυναίκα να το ανακαλύψει και όταν πραγματικά χρειάζεται να το χρησιμοποιεί. .....
> 
> Εκεί βασίζονται όλα.......


Το θέμα είναι να λειτουργεί το κουμπί  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## ntinti

> Το θέμα είναι να λειτουργεί το κουμπί


Αν είναι καμμενο τότε το αλλάζεις με 1000!!!!!!

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Αν είναι καμμενο τότε το αλλάζεις με 1000!!!!!!


Το κουμπί? Ή τον άντρα? Χαχαχα

----------


## ntinti

> Το κουμπί? Ή τον άντρα? Χαχαχα


Το άντρα φυσικά ,αυτό το είδος δεν έχει ανταλλακτικό χαχα!

----------


## ntinti

Γιώργο τι κανεις το σκυλάκι σου????

Σήμερα στο γραφείο είχαμε μια παρόμοια συζήτηση για ένα σκυλάκι που μετά από 16 χρόνια το πήγανε για ευθανασία και ήταν χάλια και σε σκέφτηκα.....

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Το άντρα φυσικά ,αυτό το είδος δεν έχει ανταλλακτικό χαχα!


Αφού το εργοστάσιο το συγκεκριμένο είδος το βγάζει ελαττωματικό..Έπρεπε οπωσδήποτε να υπάρχει και ανταλλακτικό..Αλλα τέλος πάντων..Το καλό είναι ότι παράγει πολλούς..

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

Σημερα ετρεμε το χερι μου απο τα νευρα στην δουλεια με εβγαλε εκτος οριων αλλα του εριξα ενα ξεχεσιμο που το καταφχαριστηθηκα...ααα στο διαολο παλιομαλακααα

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Σημερα ετρεμε το χερι μου απο τα νευρα στην δουλεια με εβγαλε εκτος οριων αλλα του εριξα ενα ξεχεσιμο που το καταφχαριστηθηκα...ααα στο διαολο παλιομαλακααα


Τι έγινε κόρη?
Αφού έβγαλες τα νεύρα σου όλα καλά..

----------


## ntinti

> Σημερα ετρεμε το χερι μου απο τα νευρα στην δουλεια με εβγαλε εκτος οριων αλλα του εριξα ενα ξεχεσιμο που το καταφχαριστηθηκα...ααα στο διαολο παλιομαλακααα


Είχε δεν είχε σε έφερε στα όρια σου ,τουλάχιστον ξεσπασες!!!!

----------


## Αλεξία10

Σήμερα ή ο κόσμος δεν πάει καλά ή εμένα κάποιος με έχει μουντζωσει..Δεν εξηγείται αλλιώς..Από τις χειρότερες μέρες είναι η σημερινή..Ελπίζω να φτάσω ζωντανή το βράδυ στο σπίτι..

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

Κοριτσια ενα σας λεω...αυτος εφυγε για κανα δεκαλεπτι(πιστευω για να μην γινουμε κωλος)κι εγω πηρα επιτοπου 2 ζαναξ.Το χερι μου ετρεμεεε...για δυο βδομαδες καταφερα να τον διαχειριστω αλλα σημερα μου μιλησε παλι σαν καφρος χωρις λογο...να ξεσπασει τα νευρακια του...εεε ποιος ειδε τον Θεο...ξερετε τι του πα;;; Μην μου υψωνετε εμενα τον τονο της φωνης.Δεν ειμαστε αφεντικο και σκυλος,υπαλληλος και εργοδοτης ειμαστε και δεν σας επιτρεπω να μου μιλατε ετσι!!!ταυρο με εκανεεε...ωραια του τα χωσα;;;το καταφχαριστηθηκα!!

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

Ο κοσμος φιλη ειναι γενικα αγενεστατος οχι απλα δεν παει καλα.Εμενα οταν ερχεται καποιος γραφειο κ με λεει κοπελια πως κρατιεμαι δεν ξερω.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Κοριτσια ενα σας λεω...αυτος εφυγε για κανα δεκαλεπτι(πιστευω για να μην γινουμε κωλος)κι εγω πηρα επιτοπου 2 ζαναξ.Το χερι μου ετρεμεεε...για δυο βδομαδες καταφερα να τον διαχειριστω αλλα σημερα μου μιλησε παλι σαν καφρος χωρις λογο...να ξεσπασει τα νευρακια του...εεε ποιος ειδε τον Θεο...ξερετε τι του πα;;; Μην μου υψωνετε εμενα τον τονο της φωνης.Δεν ειμαστε αφεντικο και σκυλος,υπαλληλος και εργοδοτης ειμαστε και δεν σας επιτρεπω να μου μιλατε ετσι!!!ταυρο με εκανεεε...ωραια του τα χωσα;;;το καταφχαριστηθηκα!!


Χαχα και τι είπε?
Κάποιοι είναι για πολύ ξύλο..Χωρίς προειδοποίηση πραγματικά! Τα νεύρα μου!

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

Μαζευτηκε μετα γιατι παραιτηθηκε ενας υπαλληλος κι αν του πω εγω τωρα φευγω την εκατσε...δεν μπορω να εξηγησω ακριβως γιατι την εκατσε αλλα δεν τον παιρνει τελος παντων.Μετα μου μιλουσε σαν ανθρωπος αλλα εγω φαινομουν ακομα οτι ημουν πολυ εκνευρισμενη.Ημουν ευγενικη αλλα τυπικοτατη.Καλο χωσιμο;;

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Ο κοσμος φιλη ειναι γενικα αγενεστατος οχι απλα δεν παει καλα.Εμενα οταν ερχεται καποιος γραφειο κ με λεει κοπελια πως κρατιεμαι δεν ξερω.


Αυτό δεν είναι τίποτα!Είμαι από τις 8 η ώρα έξω και ήρθα κατευθείαν δουλειά χωρίς να πάω σπίτι..Με όλη την βροχή πάνω μου και τα νεύρα μου στον ουρανό..Και πρίν λίγο που είχα διάλλειμα βγήκα για να πάρω έναν καφέ.. Και όπως γυρνούσα με τον καφέ, βλέπω αριστερά μου στο πεζοδρόμιο έναν τύπο φουλ στην πρέζα που ζητιανευε..Προφανώς θα μου μίλησε αλλά επειδή κυκλοφορώ με ακουστικά δεν τον άκουσα..Και με το που τον προσπερναω μου έρχεται ένα μπουκάλι με νερό στο κεφάλι, όλο δικό μου..Μου έκοψε το αίμα γιατί δεν κατάλαβα από που μου ήρθε και ούτε τι ήταν αυτό..Ενα σας λέω..Ευτυχώς που περπατούσα βαριά γιατί αν ήμουν χαλαρή θα με είχε γονατίσει κυριολεκτικά..
Σήμερα έχω πει μαζεμενες όσες βρισιές δεν είπα σε όλη μου την ζωή..

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

Ααα καλααααα...δεν παμε καλαααα...κορη προσοχη μολις βλεπεις πρεζακι το νου σου...να αλλαζεις πεζοδρομιο...θελει μεγαλη προσοχη...ευτυχως που δεν εγινε τιποτα χειροτερο να λες...τον μαλακααα ρε

----------


## Vox

> Το θέμα είναι να λειτουργεί το κουμπί


Αν υπάρχει.  :Stick Out Tongue:  Ορισμένοι δεν έχουμε κουμπιά.  :Cool:

----------


## Vox

> Προφανώς θα μου μίλησε αλλά επειδή κυκλοφορώ με ακουστικά δεν τον άκουσα.


Όταν περπατάω μόνος μου θέλω να έχω όλες τις αισθήσεις διαθέσιμες και σε επιφυλακή. Μη σου πω ότι έχω και βοηθητικό ραντάρ που σκανάρει την περιοχή.  :Wink:  

Τουλάχιστον απέφυγες έναν πιθανό τραυματισμό.

----------


## elis

https://youtu.be/GLbvBTFCGcY

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Ααα καλααααα...δεν παμε καλαααα...κορη προσοχη μολις βλεπεις πρεζακι το νου σου...να αλλαζεις πεζοδρομιο...θελει μεγαλη προσοχη...ευτυχως που δεν εγινε τιποτα χειροτερο να λες...τον μαλακααα ρε


Μαλακας δεν λές τίποτα..Έχει ξεφύγει ο κόσμος..Ένας περαστικός που είδε το σκηνικό τον βούτηξε από το λαιμό..Έγινε εκεί ένας χαμός..

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Μαζευτηκε μετα γιατι παραιτηθηκε ενας υπαλληλος κι αν του πω εγω τωρα φευγω την εκατσε...δεν μπορω να εξηγησω ακριβως γιατι την εκατσε αλλα δεν τον παιρνει τελος παντων.Μετα μου μιλουσε σαν ανθρωπος αλλα εγω φαινομουν ακομα οτι ημουν πολυ εκνευρισμενη.Ημουν ευγενικη αλλα τυπικοτατη.Καλο χωσιμο;;


Πολύ καλά του έκανες..Άκου εκεί μας φέρονται λες και είμαστε δούλες..

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Αν υπάρχει.  Ορισμένοι δεν έχουμε κουμπιά.


Αφού το παραδεχεστε όλα καλά  :Smile:

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Όταν περπατάω μόνος μου θέλω να έχω όλες τις αισθήσεις διαθέσιμες και σε επιφυλακή. Μη σου πω ότι έχω και βοηθητικό ραντάρ που σκανάρει την περιοχή.  
> 
> Τουλάχιστον απέφυγες έναν πιθανό τραυματισμό.


Παρά λίγο να πάθω ανακοπή όμως! Το μπουκάλι μου το πέταξε αφού τον είχα προσπεράσει οπότε περπατούσα στον κόσμο μου...

----------


## ntinti

Δεν μπορώ να πω κόρες η μέρα σας σήμερα ήταν γεμάτες εκπλήξεις ,έτσι να μη λέτε ότι βαριέστε. ...

Εμείς πάλι με αυτή την κατάσταση του ιού δεν ξερουμε πως να περάσει η ώρα στο γραφείο ,αν συνεχιστεί για πολύ θα έχουμε σοβαρό πρόβλημα .........

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Δεν μπορώ να πω κόρες η μέρα σας σήμερα ήταν γεμάτες εκπλήξεις ,έτσι να μη λέτε ότι βαριέστε. ...
> 
> Εμείς πάλι με αυτή την κατάσταση του ιού δεν ξερουμε πως να περάσει η ώρα στο γραφείο ,αν συνεχιστεί για πολύ θα έχουμε σοβαρό πρόβλημα .........


Έχεις δίκιο..Γενικά θα υπάρχει σοβαρό πρόβλημα με αυτή την κατάσταση..

Η μέρα μου ήταν απαίσια..Δεν μπορώ να ηρεμήσω..

----------


## george1520

> Γιώργο τι κανεις το σκυλάκι σου????
> 
> Σήμερα στο γραφείο είχαμε μια παρόμοια συζήτηση για ένα σκυλάκι που μετά από 16 χρόνια το πήγανε για ευθανασία και ήταν χάλια και σε σκέφτηκα.....


Έλα Ντιντι ευχαριστώ που ρωτάς. Κάναμε αναλύσεις αίματος και υπέρηχο να δούμε τα όργανα και είναι όλα καθαρά άρα είναι έτοιμη για εγχείρηση.. Τώρα μένει να πω το οκ να μπει στο χειρουργείο ή να την αφήσω έτσι. Από χθες πάλι άνοιξε ο ένας όγκος και χάνει υγρο άρα είναι ένας ακόμη λόγος για να πω το οκ.

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

Τι λες ρε...παντως δεν λες που σε υπερασπιστηκε και καποιος;Οι περισσοτεροι θα φοβοντουσαν.Να προσεχεις ομως απο δω κ περα.Βλεπεις πρεζακι αλλαζεις δρομο.Ματια ανοιχτα.

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

Κι εγω...προσπαθω να ξεχαστω...Γιατι Ντιντη μου;Απο οικονομικη αποψη σας παιρνει η μπαλα η λογω ιου αρρωσταινει προσωπικο;;

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Τι λες ρε...παντως δεν λες που σε υπερασπιστηκε και καποιος;Οι περισσοτεροι θα φοβοντουσαν.Να προσεχεις ομως απο δω κ περα.Βλεπεις πρεζακι αλλαζεις δρομο.Ματια ανοιχτα.


Ρε παιδι μου είναι κάτι πολύ συνηθισμένο εδώ..Οπότε δεν έδωσα σημασία..Ούτε που του έριξα βλέμμα..Ήμουν εντελώς στον κόσμο μου εγώ..

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

Που δουλευεις καλεεε;;(μην πεις)Μονο Ομονοια πετυχαινα... τεσπα...κι εγω να ηρεμησω προσπαθω...ας συνεχισει τις μαλακιες και θα του φερω επιθεωρηση εργασιας...υπαρχει νομος για τετοιες συμπεριφορες απο εργοδοτη και μας τα δινει και μαυρα οποτε θα δει ποσα απιδια χωραει ο σακος...εγω ορκιστηκα στον εαυτο μου οτι δεν προκειται να αφησω αλλο εργοδοτη να μου κανει μαλακια...

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

Πολυ που ηρεμησα...το σιχαμααα...που νομιζει μωρε οτι μιλαει...ουτε στον πατερα μου δεν επιτρεπω να μου μιλαει ετσι...πηγα να του εξηγησω κατι για το οποιο με κατηγορησε και δεν ισχυε κ μου υψωσε την φωνη και μου λεει τελος....!!ρε αι τραβα καραγκιοζη που νομιζεις οτι εισαι ο διοικητης μου στο στρατο...τα μην μου μιλας τα χω καταπιει αλλα σημερα το γαμησε...σωπα που θα φοβηθω να μιλησω...περαν του οτι ειμαι η μονη υπαλληλος γυναικα κ μονο σε εμενα φερεται ετσι...θα σε φτιαξω εγω μαλακα...περιττο να σας πω οτι η προηγουμενη που εφυγε του εστειλε την επιθεωρηση...εγω να δεις τι θα σου κανω παπαρα ....

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Που δουλευεις καλεεε;;(μην πεις)Μονο Ομονοια πετυχαινα... τεσπα...κι εγω να ηρεμησω προσπαθω...ας συνεχισει τις μαλακιες και θα του φερω επιθεωρηση εργασιας...υπαρχει νομος για τετοιες συμπεριφορες απο εργοδοτη και μας τα δινει και μαυρα οποτε θα δει ποσα απιδια χωραει ο σακος...εγω ορκιστηκα στον εαυτο μου οτι δεν προκειται να αφησω αλλο εργοδοτη να μου κανει μαλακια...


Και πολύ καλά θα κάνεις..Αυτο με τα μαύρα το κάνουν και εδώ οι περισσότεροι για να μην πω όλοι...

Όχι είμαι πολύ μακριά από την Ομόνοια..Αλλά υπάρχουν πάρα πολλοί..
Το κεφάλι μου πονάει, νυστάζω, έχω νεύρα και γενικά δεν βλέπω την ώρα να πάω σπίτι μου..Άν και αμφιβάλλω αν θα ηρεμήσω και εκεί  :Frown:

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

Ειμαστε κι οι δυο τωρα οπως καταλαβες... ειλικρινα ειμαι αρκετα ψυχραιμη σαν ανθρωπος και για να φτασω στο σημειο να τρεμει το χερι μου δε μπορεις να φανταστεις σε τι σημειο πρεπει να με φερει ο αλλος

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

Ο ξεφτιλας....σορρυ παιδια αλλα ειμαι πολυ εκνευρισμενη...αντε δεν ντρεπομαστε λιγο εργοδοτες του κωλου

----------


## ntinti

> Κι εγω...προσπαθω να ξεχαστω...Γιατι Ντιντη μου;Απο οικονομικη αποψη σας παιρνει η μπαλα η λογω ιου αρρωσταινει προσωπικο;;


Οικονομικά μιλάω αν συνεχίσει να μην έχει δουλειά θα πρέπει να κάνουμε μείωση προσωπικού γι αυτούς τους μήνες και δεν θέλουμε καθόλου......
Όλοι εχουν παιδία και οικογένειες ποιον ????
Ας ελπίσουμε να μην χρειαστεί .......


Εσύ κοίτα να η ρεμησεις ,δεν αξίζει ρε συ για τον κάθε μαλακά ,καλά του τα είπες δεν νομίζω άλλη φορά να ξαναμιλήσει έτσι...

----------


## ntinti

> Έλα Ντιντι ευχαριστώ που ρωτάς. Κάναμε αναλύσεις αίματος και υπέρηχο να δούμε τα όργανα και είναι όλα καθαρά άρα είναι έτοιμη για εγχείρηση.. Τώρα μένει να πω το οκ να μπει στο χειρουργείο ή να την αφήσω έτσι. Από χθες πάλι άνοιξε ο ένας όγκος και χάνει υγρο άρα είναι ένας ακόμη λόγος για να πω το οκ.


Νομίζω και εγώ πρέπει να πεις το οκ αφού ταλαιπωρείται έτσι το καημενουλη.
Κάνε θετικές σκέψεις ότι όλα θα πάνε καλά και προχώρησε το το θέμα !

Εσύ πώς είσαι τη παλεύεις ?

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Πολυ που ηρεμησα...το σιχαμααα...που νομιζει μωρε οτι μιλαει...ουτε στον πατερα μου δεν επιτρεπω να μου μιλαει ετσι...πηγα να του εξηγησω κατι για το οποιο με κατηγορησε και δεν ισχυε κ μου υψωσε την φωνη και μου λεει τελος....!!ρε αι τραβα καραγκιοζη που νομιζεις οτι εισαι ο διοικητης μου στο στρατο...τα μην μου μιλας τα χω καταπιει αλλα σημερα το γαμησε...σωπα που θα φοβηθω να μιλησω...περαν του οτι ειμαι η μονη υπαλληλος γυναικα κ μονο σε εμενα φερεται ετσι...θα σε φτιαξω εγω μαλακα...περιττο να σας πω οτι η προηγουμενη που εφυγε του εστειλε την επιθεωρηση...εγω να δεις τι θα σου κανω παπαρα ....


Δεν έχεις ηρεμήσει βλέπω..Κόρη μην αυτοκαταστρεφεσαι για κανέναν..

----------


## george1520

> Νομίζω και εγώ πρέπει να πεις το οκ αφού ταλαιπωρείται έτσι το καημενουλη.
> Κάνε θετικές σκέψεις ότι όλα θα πάνε καλά και προχώρησε το το θέμα !
> 
> Εσύ πώς είσαι τη παλεύεις ?


Όλο αυτό βγαίνει στο σωμα μου. Δεν ξέρω τι πρέπει να κάνω και όλη μέρα σκέφτομαι σκέφτομαι.. Έχει καεί ο
Εγκέφαλος μου .

----------


## ntinti

> Όλο αυτό βγαίνει στο σωμα μου. Δεν ξέρω τι πρέπει να κάνω και όλη μέρα σκέφτομαι σκέφτομαι.. Έχει καεί ο
> Εγκέφαλος μου .


Λογικό ρε συ Γιώργο ,γι αυτό μην αφεινεις άλλο τον καιρό να περνάει γιατί θα σε πάρει η μπάλα ακόμα πιο πολύ και δεν θα μπορείς να το διαχειριστής μετά. ....

Ενημέρωνε μας τι γίνεται και να τα βγάζεις από μέσα σου μην τα κρατάς ....

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

Εννοεις να προσπαθησω να ηρεμησω για να μην χαλιεμαι;;γιατι η επιθεωρηση του αξιζει.Πιστεψε με δεν μπορεις να φανταστεις ποσο αθλια φερεται και ποσα εχω καταπιει η τα χω παρει στην πλακα απλα σημερα ξεπερασε τα ορια.

Μπα Ντιντη μου μην νομιζεις...φαντασου σε εμενα λενε τα παιδια καλα φερεται...μου λενε που να δεις την προηγουμενη που της εριχνε και βρισιδια.. για αυτο η κοπελα με το που εφυγε του εστειλε την επιθεωρηση.

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

Κριμα θα ειναι ρε...μακαρι να πανε ολα καλα και να μην χρειαστει...

----------


## elis

την αληθεια σου λεει ο ανθρωποσ κανεισ τη δουλεια εισαι καλη δεν κανεισ τη δουλεια δεν εισαι καλη πτυχια κ μαλακιεσ δεν μετρανε αυτα

----------


## ntinti

> Εννοεις να προσπαθησω να ηρεμησω για να μην χαλιεμαι;;γιατι η επιθεωρηση του αξιζει.Πιστεψε με δεν μπορεις να φανταστεις ποσο αθλια φερεται και ποσα εχω καταπιει η τα χω παρει στην πλακα απλα σημερα ξεπερασε τα ορια.
> 
> Μπα Ντιντη μου μην νομιζεις...φαντασου σε εμενα λενε τα παιδια καλα φερεται...μου λενε που να δεις την προηγουμενη που της εριχνε και βρισιδια.. για αυτο η κοπελα με το που εφυγε του εστειλε την επιθεωρηση.



Μάλλον εβρισκε και τα έκανε ,πρέπει κάποιος επιτέλους να τον βάλει στη θέση του ποιος νομίζει ότι είναι.....

Όσο ανάγκη να έχεις την δουλειά μην του επιτρέψεις ποτέ να σου ξαναμηλησει έτσι ....

Εγω εχω σαν νόμο στην δουλεια μου ,επειδή μηλαω τηλεφωνικα βεβαια με πολύ κόσμο καθημερινα και με στελεχει μεγάλων εταιρειών, πάντα μα πάντα τους κρατάω σε ευγενική απόσταση άσχετα αν τους γνωρίζω πολλά χρόνια....

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

Ναι αυτο προσπαθω...εχεις απολυτο δικιο...βεβαια ο δικος μου παιρνει θαρρος απο μονος του,αλλα θα κοπει...

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Ειμαστε κι οι δυο τωρα οπως καταλαβες... ειλικρινα ειμαι αρκετα ψυχραιμη σαν ανθρωπος και για να φτασω στο σημειο να τρεμει το χερι μου δε μπορεις να φανταστεις σε τι σημειο πρεπει να με φερει ο αλλος


Είμαστε άστα να πάνε..Και προφανώς εγώ έχω μέλλον ακόμα..Δεν τελείωσαν μάλλον τα "χτυπήματα" για σήμερα..

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

Εγινε κατι εξτρα;;

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Εγινε κατι εξτρα;;


Ε να μην γινόταν το κερασάκι? Να κλείσει η μέρα όμορφα?

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

Καλα μην στεναχωριεσαι...παρεα θα μ εχεις...ειχαμε κ οι δυο πολυ ωραια μερααα

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Καλα μην στεναχωριεσαι...παρεα θα μ εχεις...ειχαμε κ οι δυο πολυ ωραια μερααα


Κατάφερα όμως να σχολασω πιτέλους, χωρίς να τα σπάσω όλα..

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Κατάφερα όμως να σχολασω πιτέλους, χωρίς να τα σπάσω όλα..


Χαχαχα...ρε θηριοοοο...

----------


## ntinti

> Κατάφερα όμως να σχολασω πιτέλους, χωρίς να τα σπάσω όλα..


Κράτα δυνάμεις έχεις άλλο αγώνα σπίτι τωρα

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Χαχαχα...ρε θηριοοοο...


Και τί θηρίο.. Με ένα κεφάλι καζάνι  :Smile:

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Κράτα δυνάμεις έχεις άλλο αγώνα σπίτι τωρα


Αχ τι ωραία που μου το θυμίζεις.. Δεν κάνω τίποτα στο σπίτι ορκιστηκα..Με πονάει το γόνατο που έχω χειρουργηθεί..Τώρα λόγο βροχής που έφαγα σήμερα? Λόγο ηλικίας?

----------


## ntinti

> Αχ τι ωραία που μου το θυμίζεις.. Δεν κάνω τίποτα στο σπίτι ορκιστηκα..Με πονάει το γόνατο που έχω χειρουργηθεί..Τώρα λόγο βροχής που έφαγα σήμερα? Λόγο ηλικίας?


Με τόσο τρέξιμο και υγρασία τι να σου κάνει το καημένο διαμαρτύρεται....
Κάνε ένα μπανάκι και άραξε στον καναπέ να ξεκουραστείς και αύριο μέρα είναι !

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Με τόσο τρέξιμο και υγρασία τι να σου κάνει το καημένο διαμαρτύρεται....
> Κάνε ένα μπανάκι και άραξε στον καναπέ να ξεκουραστείς και αύριο μέρα είναι !


Συμφωνω...ξεκουρασου αγαπη...χαμομηλακι ντεπον φαγητο και ξεκουραση...αυριο παλι  :Smile:

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Με τόσο τρέξιμο και υγρασία τι να σου κάνει το καημένο διαμαρτύρεται....
> Κάνε ένα μπανάκι και άραξε στον καναπέ να ξεκουραστείς και αύριο μέρα είναι !


Ακριβώς αυτό έκανα..Μόνο μπάνιο..Και φυσικά θα φάω όλα τα απαγορευμένα φαγητά  :Big Grin:

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Συμφωνω...ξεκουρασου αγαπη...χαμομηλακι ντεπον φαγητο και ξεκουραση...αυριο παλι


Εγώ ένα κουτί ηρεμιστικά ήθελα τώρα..Αλλά θα βολευτω με το χαμομήλι..

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Ακριβώς αυτό έκανα..Μόνο μπάνιο..Και φυσικά θα φάω όλα τα απαγορευμένα φαγητά


Μαρηηηη;;;τελος παντων αντε λογω της ημερας αλλα μην το κανεις καθε μερα θα σε δειρωω

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Μαρηηηη;;;τελος παντων αντε λογω της ημερας αλλα μην το κανεις καθε μερα θα σε δειρωω


Χαχα ούτε μια μέρα αλλά ΟΎΤΕ ΜΙΑ όμως δεν έχω σταματήσει να τρώω  :Smile: 
Αν είναι να πάω από αυτό ας πάω...

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Χαχα ούτε μια μέρα αλλά ΟΎΤΕ ΜΙΑ όμως δεν έχω σταματήσει να τρώω 
> Αν είναι να πάω από αυτό ας πάω...


Ντιντη κρατα μεεε...θα την δειρω

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Ντιντη κρατα μεεε...θα την δειρω


Χαχα η Ντιντι θα σε βοηθήσει  :Big Grin:

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Χαχα η Ντιντι θα σε βοηθήσει


Αμεεε...κατσε να το δει να δεις τι θα σου πει...της Ντιντης δεν της απαγορεψε ο γιατρος αυτες τις τροφες μανταααμ...σε εσενα τις απαγορεψε...

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Αμεεε...κατσε να το δει να δεις τι θα σου πει...της Ντιντης δεν της απαγορεψε ο γιατρος αυτες τις τροφες μανταααμ...σε εσενα τις απαγορεψε...


Χαχα σαλάτα έφαγα (άσχετο τι είχε μέσα) ..
Ε...να μην έτρωγα μια σοκολατοπιτα μετά? Που μόλις άνοιξα το ψυγείο μου την έπεσε?

----------


## Macgyver

> Χαχα σαλάτα έφαγα (άσχετο τι είχε μέσα) ..
> Ε...να μην έτρωγα μια σοκολατοπιτα μετά? Που μόλις άνοιξα το ψυγείο μου την έπεσε?



Εχουν την ταση τα γλυκα να μας την πεφτουν ........!εμεις τι φταιμε ?

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Χαχα σαλάτα έφαγα (άσχετο τι είχε μέσα) ..
> Ε...να μην έτρωγα μια σοκολατοπιτα μετά? Που μόλις άνοιξα το ψυγείο μου την έπεσε?


Στην επεσε εεε;;με μαχαιρι κ σου ειπε φαε με;;χαχαχα

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Εχουν την ταση τα γλυκα να μας την πεφτουν ........!εμεις τι φταιμε ?


Δεν φταίμε..Είμαστε ωραίοι, μας την πέφτουν  :Big Grin: 
Άρα... Είμαστε αθώοι!

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Στην επεσε εεε;;με μαχαιρι κ σου ειπε φαε με;;χαχαχα


Χαχαχα όχι..Εγώ κρατούσα το μαχαίρι..Αυτή έλεγε κόψε με χαχαχα

----------


## Ορέστης

Μου ειπε οτι πιστευει οτι ειμαι ενας πολυ καλος ανθρωπος και αναστατωθηκε αυτες τις μερες που δεν απαντουσα στα μηνυματα της και ελεγχε πολλες φορες το κινητο της. Ειχα θυμωσει γιατι πιστευα οτι δε νοιαζεται για μενα.

----------


## Macgyver

Eμεις οι Ελληνες , ειμαστε πολυ πισω , και θα παραμεινουμε πισω , ασε τους αρχαιους , επειδη ψωνιζω by mail, στο lands end , UK or US , ετσι και τους πεις , τηλεφωνικως , οτι δεν ελαβες την ταδε αποστολη ( αληθεια η ψεμματα λες ) αμεσως να σου στειλουν replacement order , χωρις πολλα πολλα , προθυμοτατοι φυσικα at no charge .........φανταστειτε να γινοταν εδω αυτο, θα σε γραφαν στα τετοια τους , η θα ζηταγαμε συνεχως replacement order .............. δεν θα παει ποτε μπροστα η Ελλαδα και με τετοιες νοοτροπιες ...........πλην των αλλων , ειμαστε αξιοι της τυχης μας , παγαποντηδες και κομπιναδοροι οσο δεν παει ......στην Γενευη που ζουσα , ειχε κουτια με τις ημερησιες εφημεριδες , ανοιγες το κουτι, και ΑΝ ΗΘΕΛΕΣ εριχνες τα 50 centimes , ε , κανεις δεν διανοειτο να μην ριξει το αντιτιμο ......

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Eμεις οι Ελληνες , ειμαστε πολυ πισω , και θα παραμεινουμε πισω , ασε τους αρχαιους , επειδη ψωνιζω by mail, στο lands end , UK or US , ετσι και τους πεις , τηλεφωνικως , οτι δεν ελαβες την ταδε αποστολη ( αληθεια η ψεμματα λες ) αμεσως να σου στειλουν replacement order , χωρις πολλα πολλα , προθυμοτατοι φυσικα at no charge .........φανταστειτε να γινοταν εδω αυτο, θα σε γραφαν στα τετοια τους , η θα ζηταγαμε συνεχως replacement order .............. δεν θα παει ποτε μπροστα η Ελλαδα και με τετοιες νοοτροπιες ...........πλην των αλλων , ειμαστε αξιοι της τυχης μας , παγαποντηδες και κομπιναδοροι οσο δεν παει ......στην Γενευη που ζουσα , ειχε κουτια με τις ημερησιες εφημεριδες , ανοιγες το κουτι, και ΑΝ ΗΘΕΛΕΣ εριχνες τα 50 centimes , ε , κανεις δεν διανοειτο να μην ριξει το αντιτιμο ......


Τώρα...Από Γενεύη μέχρι Αθήνα... Είναι όχι ένας αλλά 3 κόσμοι δρόμος... 
Δεν θα γίνουμε ποτέ..

----------


## ntinti

> Ντιντη κρατα μεεε...θα την δειρω


Πεσμου ωρα και μέρα να συναντηθούμε να την δείρουμε μαζί χαχα!!!!

Μην νομίζεται και εγώ χθες πήγα από τις 10 για ύπνο γιατί όσο καθόμουνα το μυαλό μου στο φαΐ ήταν....

----------


## elisabet

> Eμεις οι Ελληνες , ειμαστε πολυ πισω , και θα παραμεινουμε πισω , ασε τους αρχαιους , επειδη ψωνιζω by mail, στο lands end , UK or US , ετσι και τους πεις , τηλεφωνικως , οτι δεν ελαβες την ταδε αποστολη ( αληθεια η ψεμματα λες ) αμεσως να σου στειλουν replacement order , χωρις πολλα πολλα , προθυμοτατοι φυσικα at no charge .........φανταστειτε να γινοταν εδω αυτο, θα σε γραφαν στα τετοια τους , η θα ζηταγαμε συνεχως replacement order .............. δεν θα παει ποτε μπροστα η Ελλαδα και με τετοιες νοοτροπιες ...........πλην των αλλων , ειμαστε αξιοι της τυχης μας , παγαποντηδες και κομπιναδοροι οσο δεν παει ......στην Γενευη που ζουσα , ειχε κουτια με τις ημερησιες εφημεριδες , ανοιγες το κουτι, και ΑΝ ΗΘΕΛΕΣ εριχνες τα 50 centimes , ε , κανεις δεν διανοειτο να μην ριξει το αντιτιμο ......


Καλημέρα Μακ

Όντως η νοοτροπία μας είναι εντελώς διαφορετική με τέτοιες χώρες όπως η Ελβετία που αναφέρεις αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει πως είναι λιγότερο κομπιναδόροι από μας. Απλά έχουν αναγάγει την κομπίνα σε άλλο επίπεδο...στα μεγαλύτερα σκάνδαλα του αιώνα είναι μπλεγμένη η Ελβετία με τις τράπεζες της όπως και άλλοι "πολιτισμένοι" φίλοι μας. Εμείς είμαστε ακόμα σε νηπιακό επίπεδο μπροστά τους.

----------


## elisabet

> Έλα Ντιντι ευχαριστώ που ρωτάς. Κάναμε αναλύσεις αίματος και υπέρηχο να δούμε τα όργανα και είναι όλα καθαρά άρα είναι έτοιμη για εγχείρηση.. Τώρα μένει να πω το οκ να μπει στο χειρουργείο ή να την αφήσω έτσι. Από χθες πάλι άνοιξε ο ένας όγκος και χάνει υγρο άρα είναι ένας ακόμη λόγος για να πω το οκ.


Γιώργο είναι πολύ θετικό ότι όλες οι εξετάσεις βγήκαν καθαρές! Αυτή την στιγμή μπορεί να μην είχες επιλογές κι απλά να έπρεπε να το δεχτείς. Τώρα ξέρεις ότι μπορείς να επιλέξεις αυτό που θεωρείς καλύτερο για το σκυλάκι σου. Εγώ νομίζω οτι στην θέση σου θα το τολμούσα, δεν θα ήθελα να σκέφτομαι μετά ότι υπήρχε κάτι που μπορούσα να κάνω και δεν το έκανα από φόβο. Σκέψου θετικά και προχώρα!!

----------


## Macgyver

> Καλημέρα Μακ
> 
> Όντως η νοοτροπία μας είναι εντελώς διαφορετική με τέτοιες χώρες όπως η Ελβετία που αναφέρεις αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει πως είναι λιγότερο κομπιναδόροι από μας. Απλά έχουν αναγάγει την κομπίνα σε άλλο επίπεδο...στα μεγαλύτερα σκάνδαλα του αιώνα είναι μπλεγμένη η Ελβετία με τις τράπεζες της όπως και άλλοι "πολιτισμένοι" φίλοι μας. Εμείς είμαστε ακόμα σε νηπιακό επίπεδο μπροστά τους.


Κανεις τραγικο λαθος , δεν ειναι κομπιναδοροι, σε κανενα επιπεδο , γιατι εχουν παιδεια οι ανθρωποι, εκει πηγα σχολειο, εκει δουλευε ο πατερας μου , αλλά ξεχασα , εσυ ολά τα ξερεις ............
εισαι πολυ εριστικη , τρομερα , και δεν θελω παρε δωσε με τετοιους ανθρωπους ..........
το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση

----------


## Sonia

Μία φίλη μου αντιμετώπισε το ίδιο θέμα με το σκυλί της, ήταν ήδη κοντά 13 και έκανε την εγχείρηση στον ένα μαστό. Για κανένα χρόνο ήταν εντάξει, μετά εμφάνισε δυστυχώς όγκους σε δύο άλλες θηλές, οι μισοί κτηνίατροι λέγαν ότι δεν θα αντέξει άλλη επέμβαση, κάποιοι λέγανε ότι έχει ρίσκο, αλλά να την κάνει. Αποφάσισε να μην την ταλαιπωρήσει άλλο λόγω ηλικίας, κάποιος την συμβούλευσε να της δίνει κορτιζόνη και πράγματι για 3-4 μήνες το σκυλί ανακουφίστηκε πάρα πολύ, μέχρι που είχε σταδιακά άρχισε να καταπέφτει, είχε μετάσταση σχεδόν σε όλες τις θηλές και εσωτερικά και άρχισε πλέον να έχει φανερά σημάδια ότι καταρρέει όλο και πιο πολύ, οπότε μετά από κάποιο καιρό του έκανε ευθανασία, το σκυλί πλησιάζε πλέον τα 15 (και του είχε σώσει τη ζωή όταν ήταν μικρούλα, ένας μαλάκας το είχε πυροβολήσει στο μάτι, έλεος δηλαδή!). Για ένα σκυλί ένας χρόνος είναι μεγάλο διάστημα, η επέμβαση του χάρισε ένα χρόνο ακόμα ανέμελης ζωής και μετά η συντηριτική θεραπεία κοντά άλλον έναν χρόνο σχετικά καλής ζωής. Ήταν μεγάλη σε ηλικία, κανείς δεν ζει αιώνια. Όσο κι αν μας πονάει πρέπει να προσπαθούμε να είμαστε ρεαλιστές και ψύχραιμοι σε αυτά τα θέματα.

Να σκέφτεσαι πως ότι και να γίνει, το σκυλί σου είχε μία καλή ζωή δίπλα σου ως τώρα και πραγματικά οι πιθανότητες να έχει ακόμα κάποια χρόνια καλής ζωής μπροστά του είναι μεγάλες. Αν δεν έχει γίνει μετάσταση, νομίζω ότι μία επέμβαση μπορεί να το θεραπεύσει εντελώς ή έστω να του χαρίσει αρκετούς μήνες/χρόνια καλής ζωής ακόμα. Η απόφαση είναι δική σου φυσικά. Έχοντας δυστυχώς ζήσει μια πολύ δύσκολη κατάσταση με τον δικό μου σκύλο - όπου δεν έπαιρνε ούτε επέμβαση, ούτε χημειοθεραπείες ούτε τίποτα- και έχοντας εμπειρίες από πολλά αδέσποτα που φροντίζω, κατοικίδια φίλων κτλ, θεωρώ ότι η περίπτωση σας είναι από τις καλές και πρέπει να σκέφτεσαι θετικά.

Εύχομαι τα καλύτερα και να μας ενημερώνεις.

----------


## elisabet

> το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση


Δεν προσβλήθηκα γιατί δεν ξέρω τι μύγα σε έχει τσιμπήσει τον τελευταίο καιρό αλλά σίγουρα κάποια σε τσίμπησε αφού εσύ κατέληξες να ενοχληθείς μόνο και μόνο επειδή ανέφερα τα παγκοσμίως γνωστά σκάνδαλα της Ελβετίας.

Λυπάμαι αν σε ενοχλεί κάτι σε μένα γιατί εγώ δεν ξεχνώ πως με βοήθησες με τον καλό σου λόγο όταν είχα ανάγκη αλλά δεν μπορώ και να μην παρατηρήσω πως τον τελευταίο καιρό γενικά δεν φαίνεσαι καλά και ο λόγος σου έχει αλλάξει.

Καλή συνέχεια

----------


## george1520

> Γιώργο είναι πολύ θετικό ότι όλες οι εξετάσεις βγήκαν καθαρές! Αυτή την στιγμή μπορεί να μην είχες επιλογές κι απλά να έπρεπε να το δεχτείς. Τώρα ξέρεις ότι μπορείς να επιλέξεις αυτό που θεωρείς καλύτερο για το σκυλάκι σου. Εγώ νομίζω οτι στην θέση σου θα το τολμούσα, δεν θα ήθελα να σκέφτομαι μετά ότι υπήρχε κάτι που μπορούσα να κάνω και δεν το έκανα από φόβο. Σκέψου θετικά και προχώρα!!


Το καλύτερο για το σκυλάκι είναι η εγχείρηση αφού όλες οι εξετάσεις είναι καλές. Απλά αυτό που με κρατάει πίσω είναι το γεγονός ότι έχει ενέργεια, τρέχει, παίζει και σκέφτομαι ότι αν την βάλω χειρουργείο θα την χάσω νωρίτερα από ότι να μην την έβαζα. Αυτό το 10% που δίνουν όλοι οι γιατροί ως πιθανότητα να μην ξυπνήσει.. Αν αφαιρεθούν οι όγκοι και ένας να είναι κακοήθης σημαίνει ότι ο καρκίνος είναι στο αίμα της άρα υπάρχει πιθανότητα να γίνει μετάσταση. Ο λόγος που πρέπει να αφαιρεθούν είναι γιατί ο ένας μεγαλώνει συνέχεια και ανοίγει αρς στο μέλλον θα αναγκαστώ να την κάνω. Στο άμεσο μέλλον. 




> Μία φίλη μου αντιμετώπισε το ίδιο θέμα με το σκυλί της, ήταν ήδη κοντά 13 και έκανε την εγχείρηση στον ένα μαστό. Για κανένα χρόνο ήταν εντάξει, μετά εμφάνισε δυστυχώς όγκους σε δύο άλλες θηλές, οι μισοί κτηνίατροι λέγαν ότι δεν θα αντέξει άλλη επέμβαση, κάποιοι λέγανε ότι έχει ρίσκο, αλλά να την κάνει. Αποφάσισε να μην την ταλαιπωρήσει άλλο λόγω ηλικίας, κάποιος την συμβούλευσε να της δίνει κορτιζόνη και πράγματι για 3-4 μήνες το σκυλί ανακουφίστηκε πάρα πολύ, μέχρι που είχε σταδιακά άρχισε να καταπέφτει, είχε μετάσταση σχεδόν σε όλες τις θηλές και εσωτερικά και άρχισε πλέον να έχει φανερά σημάδια ότι καταρρέει όλο και πιο πολύ, οπότε μετά από κάποιο καιρό του έκανε ευθανασία, το σκυλί πλησιάζε πλέον τα 15 (και του είχε σώσει τη ζωή όταν ήταν μικρούλα, ένας μαλάκας το είχε πυροβολήσει στο μάτι, έλεος δηλαδή!). Για ένα σκυλί ένας χρόνος είναι μεγάλο διάστημα, η επέμβαση του χάρισε ένα χρόνο ακόμα ανέμελης ζωής και μετά η συντηριτική θεραπεία κοντά άλλον έναν χρόνο σχετικά καλής ζωής. Ήταν μεγάλη σε ηλικία, κανείς δεν ζει αιώνια. Όσο κι αν μας πονάει πρέπει να προσπαθούμε να είμαστε ρεαλιστές και ψύχραιμοι σε αυτά τα θέματα.
> 
> Να σκέφτεσαι πως ότι και να γίνει, το σκυλί σου είχε μία καλή ζωή δίπλα σου ως τώρα και πραγματικά οι πιθανότητες να έχει ακόμα κάποια χρόνια καλής ζωής μπροστά του είναι μεγάλες. Αν δεν έχει γίνει μετάσταση, νομίζω ότι μία επέμβαση μπορεί να το θεραπεύσει εντελώς ή έστω να του χαρίσει αρκετούς μήνες/χρόνια καλής ζωής ακόμα. Η απόφαση είναι δική σου φυσικά. Έχοντας δυστυχώς ζήσει μια πολύ δύσκολη κατάσταση με τον δικό μου σκύλο - όπου δεν έπαιρνε ούτε επέμβαση, ούτε χημειοθεραπείες ούτε τίποτα- και έχοντας εμπειρίες από πολλά αδέσποτα που φροντίζω, κατοικίδια φίλων κτλ, θεωρώ ότι η περίπτωση σας είναι από τις καλές και πρέπει να σκέφτεσαι θετικά.
> 
> Εύχομαι τα καλύτερα και να μας ενημερώνεις.



Ο πρώτος γιατρός μίλησε για μετάσταση οπότε δεν υπήρχε στο μυαλό μου το σενάριο του χειρουργειου. Αλλοι γιατροί λένε ότι δεν έγινε μετάσταση άρα πρέπει να γίνει χειρουργείο άμεσα με ρίσκο να μην ξυπνήσει . Ο πρώτος έδωσε 6-12μηνες ζωής.
Ή δική μου η σκυλίτσα έχει όγκους σε όλους τους μαστούς άρα θα αφαιρεθούν και αυτοί. Υπάρχει μεγάλη πιθανότητα να ξανά βγάλει αλλά τότε θα είναι μεγαλύτερη άρα δεν θα με "νοιάζει" τόσο.. Η την αφήνω έτσι με τους όγκους να μεγαλώνουν και κάποια στιγμή να αναγκαστώ να την κάνω ή την βάζω τώρα χειρουργείο με ρίσκο να μην ξυπνήσει. Έχει και φύσημα αλλά είναι στο αρχικό στάδιο και δεν είναι πρόβλημα για την εγχείρηση.. Γενικά όλα δείχνουν πως θα τα πάει καλά στο χειρουργείο.. Απλά δεν ξέρουμε πως θα αντιδράσει ο δικός της οργανισμός στην αναισθησία.

Συν ότι τον συγκεκριμένο γιατρό εγώ δεν τον ξέρω, δεν τον έζησα για να δω πως λειτουργεί. Έχω δει όμως όσες φορές πήγα πως είναι πάνω από όλα άνθρωπος. Όταν βγήκαν οι αναλύσεις ηρθε και κάθισε δίπλα μου και μου μίλησε, μου εξήγησε και αυτό εμένα μου άρεσε. Όταν κάναμε τον υπέρηχο μιλούσε στον σκύλο και του έλεγε ότι ξέρει ότι πονάει αλλά είναι για καλό. Είναι μικρά πράγματα ναι αλλά για μένα είναι σημαντικά. Αυτόν τον γιατρό τον ήξερα σαν όνομα, ότι είναι καλός και γενικά ασχολείται και αποφάσισα να πάω για δεύτερη γνώμη.

----------


## Sonia

Όπως τα περιγράφεις, νομίζω ότι αν είναι να γίνει μία επέμβαση, πρέπει να γίνει τώρα. Μετά δεν θα έχει κανένα απολύτως νόημα. Εγώ θα την έκανα, αλλά είναι απλά μία γνώμη.

----------


## Macgyver

> Δεν προσβλήθηκα γιατί δεν ξέρω τι μύγα σε έχει τσιμπήσει τον τελευταίο καιρό αλλά σίγουρα κάποια σε τσίμπησε αφού εσύ κατέληξες να ενοχληθείς μόνο και μόνο επειδή ανέφερα τα παγκοσμίως γνωστά σκάνδαλα της Ελβετίας.
> 
> Λυπάμαι αν σε ενοχλεί κάτι σε μένα γιατί εγώ δεν ξεχνώ πως με βοήθησες με τον καλό σου λόγο όταν είχα ανάγκη αλλά δεν μπορώ και να μην παρατηρήσω πως τον τελευταίο καιρό γενικά δεν φαίνεσαι καλά και ο λόγος σου έχει αλλάξει.
> 
> Καλή συνέχεια


Κατ αρχην , δεν εχω κατι προσωπικο μαζι σου, μυιγα δεν με τσιμπησε , αλλα οταν αναφερεσεαι σε μια χωρα , η μια πολη , που αμφιβαλλω οτι εχεις πατησει το ποδαρι σου, δεν μπορεις να μιλας γιαυτην .......εμεις μειναμε 10 χρονια στην Γενευη, και αυτο πουχει να πει ο πατερας μου γι αυτους , ( οχι οτι γουσταρω τους Ελβετους ) ειναι οτι οι νομοι εφαρμοζονται, οχι σαν εδω το μπουρδελλο, που κανει οτι γουσταρει ο καθεις , και μενει ατιμωρητος , ναι , εχουμε νομους , αλλα δεν εφαρμοζονται ......τσπαντων , στην Γενευη δεν κανουν ελεγχο, σπανιως κανουν , αλλα αμα σε πιασουν μια φορα σκαρτο, εισαι τελειωμενος , σουχουν παρει και τα σωβρακα , κι ακομα παραπερα .. σε απελαυνουν , η σου παιρνουν την αδεια εργασιας .........μακαρι ναταν κι εδω ετσι , δεν θα κουνιοταν κανεις , οπως τωρα ................. να φανταστεις , τουχε τοτε ( του πατερα μου ) ερθει απο την εφορια την Ελβετικη εφορια , ενα σημειωμα , και παει ο πατερας μου στην εφορια , ως καλος πολιτης , και του λενε ' γιατι ηρθατε ως εδω ? δεν παιρνατε ενα τηλεφωνο ? ' αυτο σημαινει πολιτισμος ........να φαντααστεις , οταν πηγαινα σχολειο εκει, ηταν οι δασκαλοι-ισσες τοσο ευγενεις , που οταν ηρθα εδω σε ιδιωτικο, στου Μαρουδα , γυρισα μια μερα μες τα κλαμματα , γιατι ο τροπος της δασκαλας ( δημοτικο λεμε ) ηταν αποτομος , οχι σεμενα , αλλα μου φαινοταν εξωφρενικο/θλιβερο ........αυτο σου λεει κατι , η αυτα που εγραψα ? 
λυπαμαι αν σε προσεβαλλα , αλλα δεν αντεχω συγκριση μεταξυ Ελλαδας και Ελβετιας , αλλος πλανητης ειναι κει ......και εδω το μεγα μπουρδελλο ................. 
οσο για τους μεταναστες , που με στηλιτευσες , σε στυλ ' ανθρωποι ειναι κι αυτοι ρε Μακ ' τι εχεις να πεις για τους χιλιαδες μεταναστες , στον Εβρο, που θελουν να μπουκαρουν και να Ισλαμοποιησουν την πατριδα μας ? να πα να πνιγουνε , τα εγκληματικα στοιχεια , αυτο εχω να πω .......

----------


## oboro

Που την ειπες "βλακα" λυπασαι καθολου; "Angel"?

----------


## george1520

> Όπως τα περιγράφεις, νομίζω ότι αν είναι να γίνει μία επέμβαση, πρέπει να γίνει τώρα. Μετά δεν θα έχει κανένα απολύτως νόημα. Εγώ θα την έκανα, αλλά είναι απλά μία γνώμη.


Είναι μια απόφαση που πρέπει να πάρω ο ίδιος και να τραβήξω το κουπί μόνος μου. Όπως πάντα. Ήθελα να ακούσω όμως γνώμες για αυτό έγραψα εδώ.. Σε ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον και για όλα όσα είπες.. Να σαι καλά.

----------


## ntinti

> Είναι μια απόφαση που πρέπει να πάρω ο ίδιος και να τραβήξω το κουπί μόνος μου. Όπως πάντα. Ήθελα να ακούσω όμως γνώμες για αυτό έγραψα εδώ.. Σε ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον και για όλα όσα είπες.. Να σαι καλά.


Δεν είσαι μόνος σου είμαστε και εμείς εδώ να μας τα λες ,έστω και από εδώ πιστεύω θα μπορέσουμε να σου δώσουμε ένα είδος στήριξης! !!!!

Και εγώ στη θέση σου θα προχωρούσα στην επέμβαση και μάλιστα θα ήμουν σίγουρη ότι θα έκανα το καλύτερο !

----------


## Sonia

Ναι 'σαι καλά Γιώργο και να μας λες πως πάει. Πάντως ότι κι αν αποφασίσεις τελικά μην μπαίνεις στο τρυπάκι να νοιώθεις ενοχικά "αν έκανα αυτό, αν δεν έκανα εκείνο", το καλύτερο κάνεις ότι κι αν κάνεις.

----------


## george1520

> Δεν είσαι μόνος σου είμαστε και εμείς εδώ να μας τα λες ,έστω και από εδώ πιστεύω θα μπορέσουμε να σου δώσουμε ένα είδος στήριξης! !!!!
> 
> Και εγώ στη θέση σου θα προχωρούσα στην επέμβαση και μάλιστα θα ήμουν σίγουρη ότι θα έκανα το καλύτερο !


Σε ευχαριστώ Ντιντι.. Είναι ένα θέμα το οποίο δεν ξέρω πως να το διαχειριστώ και είναι φορές που θέλω να το συζητήσω.. 
.
Και εγω προς τα εκεί με βλέπω να πηγαίνω, στο να πω το οκ για την εγχείρηση. 



> Ναι 'σαι καλά Γιώργο και να μας λες πως πάει. Πάντως ότι κι αν αποφασίσεις τελικά μην μπαίνεις στο τρυπάκι να νοιώθεις ενοχικά "αν έκανα αυτό, αν δεν έκανα εκείνο", το καλύτερο κάνεις ότι κι αν κάνεις.



Στο τρυπακι αυτό θα μπω σίγουρα αν η απόφαση που θα πάρω δεν εξελιχθεί όπως θέλω..

----------


## Macgyver

> Που την ειπες "βλακα" λυπασαι καθολου; "Angel"?


Οσο και να με προκαλεις , απαντηση απο μενα δεν θα παρεις .....γιατι εισαι γνησιος κακοπροαιρετος .....

----------


## ntinti

> Σε ευχαριστώ Ντιντι.. Είναι ένα θέμα το οποίο δεν ξέρω πως να το διαχειριστώ και είναι φορές που θέλω να το συζητήσω.. 
> .
> Και εγω προς τα εκεί με βλέπω να πηγαίνω, στο να πω το οκ για την εγχείρηση. 
> 
> 
> 
> Στο τρυπακι αυτό θα μπω σίγουρα αν η απόφαση που θα πάρω δεν εξελιχθεί όπως θέλω..


Ωραία να μπαίνεις εδώ και να το συζητάμε δεν είμαστε μόνο για να κάνουμε πλακιτσες.

Πάντως εγώ ένα θα σου πω να ξέρεις και να το βάλεις στο μυαλό σου καλά ,ότι αυτό που θα αποφασίσεις είναι το καλύτερο .
Με αυτό θα πορευτείς από εδώ και πέρα ,με αισιοδοξία και θετική ενέργεια !
Κανείς το καλύτερο και το σωστότερο ,ο σκυλακος σου αν μπορούσε να μιλησει ειμαι σίγουρη πως θα στο έλεγε !

----------


## oboro

> Οσο και να με προκαλεις , απαντηση απο μενα δεν θα παρεις .....γιατι εισαι γνησιος κακοπροαιρετος .....


Ασε... Οχι απλα κακοπροαιρετος - _ποταπος και πραος_ ειμαι.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

(οπως ειχε εκστομισει καποτε μια θεοτητα)

----------


## elisabet

> Κατ αρχην , δεν εχω κατι προσωπικο μαζι σου, μυιγα δεν με τσιμπησε , αλλα οταν αναφερεσεαι σε μια χωρα , η μια πολη , που αμφιβαλλω οτι εχεις πατησει το ποδαρι σου, δεν μπορεις να μιλας γιαυτην .......εμεις μειναμε 10 χρονια στην Γενευη, και αυτο πουχει να πει ο πατερας μου γι αυτους , ( οχι οτι γουσταρω τους Ελβετους ) ειναι οτι οι νομοι εφαρμοζονται, οχι σαν εδω το μπουρδελλο, που κανει οτι γουσταρει ο καθεις , και μενει ατιμωρητος , ναι , εχουμε νομους , αλλα δεν εφαρμοζονται ......τσπαντων , στην Γενευη δεν κανουν ελεγχο, σπανιως κανουν , αλλα αμα σε πιασουν μια φορα σκαρτο, εισαι τελειωμενος , σουχουν παρει και τα σωβρακα , κι ακομα παραπερα .. σε απελαυνουν , η σου παιρνουν την αδεια εργασιας .........μακαρι ναταν κι εδω ετσι , δεν θα κουνιοταν κανεις , οπως τωρα ................. να φανταστεις , τουχε τοτε ( του πατερα μου ) ερθει απο την εφορια την Ελβετικη εφορια , ενα σημειωμα , και παει ο πατερας μου στην εφορια , ως καλος πολιτης , και του λενε ' γιατι ηρθατε ως εδω ? δεν παιρνατε ενα τηλεφωνο ? ' αυτο σημαινει πολιτισμος ........να φαντααστεις , οταν πηγαινα σχολειο εκει, ηταν οι δασκαλοι-ισσες τοσο ευγενεις , που οταν ηρθα εδω σε ιδιωτικο, στου Μαρουδα , γυρισα μια μερα μες τα κλαμματα , γιατι ο τροπος της δασκαλας ( δημοτικο λεμε ) ηταν αποτομος , οχι σεμενα , αλλα μου φαινοταν εξωφρενικο/θλιβερο ........αυτο σου λεει κατι , η αυτα που εγραψα ? 
> λυπαμαι αν σε προσεβαλλα , αλλα δεν αντεχω συγκριση μεταξυ Ελλαδας και Ελβετιας , αλλος πλανητης ειναι κει ......και εδω το μεγα μπουρδελλο ................. 
> οσο για τους μεταναστες , που με στηλιτευσες , σε στυλ ' ανθρωποι ειναι κι αυτοι ρε Μακ ' τι εχεις να πεις για τους χιλιαδες μεταναστες , στον Εβρο, που θελουν να μπουκαρουν και να Ισλαμοποιησουν την πατριδα μας ? να πα να πνιγουνε , τα εγκληματικα στοιχεια , αυτο εχω να πω .......


Δε νομιζω πως λυπασαι, ηταν προσθεση σου να με προσβαλεις αφου το ξεκαθάρισες κιόλας πως καλά έκανες που με ειπες βλακα.

Τιποτε αλλο δεν εχω να πω μαζί σου.

----------


## elisabet

Γιώργο με αυτά τα δεδομένα που λες, οτι οι εξετάσεις είναι καλές, ότι αν δεν το κάνεις τώρα θα χρειαστεί σίγουρα να το κάνεις στο μέλλον με πολύ λιγότερες πιθανότητες και εγώ νομίζω πως στην θέση σου θα το έκανα. Φυσικά η τελική απόφαση είναι δική σου, απλά σου λέω πώς το σκέφτομαι κι εύχομαι να μην σε μπερδεύω.

----------


## george1520

> Ωραία να μπαίνεις εδώ και να το συζητάμε δεν είμαστε μόνο για να κάνουμε πλακιτσες.
> 
> Πάντως εγώ ένα θα σου πω να ξέρεις και να το βάλεις στο μυαλό σου καλά ,ότι αυτό που θα αποφασίσεις είναι το καλύτερο .
> Με αυτό θα πορευτείς από εδώ και πέρα ,με αισιοδοξία και θετική ενέργεια !
> Κανείς το καλύτερο και το σωστότερο ,ο σκυλακος σου αν μπορούσε να μιλησει ειμαι σίγουρη πως θα στο έλεγε !


Αν μπορούσε να μιλήσει θα με μουντζωνε. Πέρα από την πλάκα.. Δεν έχω πάρει στην ζωή μου τόση αγάπη όση παίρνω από αυτόν τον σκύλο. Χωρίς αντάλλαγμα, χωρίς τίποτα. Εκεί να με αντέχει, να με ανέχεται, να με νιώθει.. Γιαυτό όλα είναι πιο δύσκολα για μένα.. Σε ένα σπίτι με τοξικους ανθρώπους, είχα πάντα μια ψυχούλα να με αγαπά.. 




> Γιώργο με αυτά τα δεδομένα που λες, οτι οι εξετάσεις είναι καλές, ότι αν δεν το κάνεις τώρα θα χρειαστεί σίγουρα να το κάνεις στο μέλλον με πολύ λιγότερες πιθανότητες και εγώ νομίζω πως στην θέση σου θα το έκανα. Φυσικά η τελική απόφαση είναι δική σου, απλά σου λέω πώς το σκέφτομαι κι εύχομαι να μην σε μπερδεύω.


Μου έδειξε μια φωτογραφία για το πως θα γίνει κάποια στιγμή ο όγκος που μεγαλώνει τόσο γρήγορα και καταλαβα θα τραβήξει πολλά αν δεν αφαιρεθεί .. Απλά πρέπει να εμπιστευτώ αυτό το 90% και να μπει χειρουργείο και να σταματήσω να φοβάμαι αυτό το 10%.

----------


## Macgyver

> Δε νομιζω πως λυπασαι, ηταν προσθεση σου να με προσβαλεις αφου το ξεκαθάρισες κιόλας πως καλά έκανες που με ειπες βλακα.
> 
> Τιποτε αλλο δεν εχω να πω μαζί σου.


Οχι , πραματικα λυπαμαι, μουρθε εκεινη την στιγμη .......αν το δεχεσαι , καλως .........
παντως εριστικη εισαι ......γνησιος Κριος ......

----------


## oboro

(Α ρε vagpap με τους αεροπλανικους ελιγμους σου...)

----------


## oboro

Καθομαι εδω, που λετε, στο θρεντ με ονομα "τι σκεφτεστε;" και σκεφτομαι... 

Το ΠΜ που με προκαλουσε να "βρεθουμε" για καμια "μπυριτσα" αν ειμαι "αντρας" και "δε φοβαμαι", αραγε το θυμαται το χειρουβιμ του ψαροντουφεκου με την κεφαλη των μεγατονων του πλουτου; 

Που να χαθηκε κιολας αυτη ψυχη...  :Confused:

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Πεσμου ωρα και μέρα να συναντηθούμε να την δείρουμε μαζί χαχα!!!!
> 
> Μην νομίζεται και εγώ χθες πήγα από τις 10 για ύπνο γιατί όσο καθόμουνα το μυαλό μου στο φαΐ ήταν....


Χαχα δεν δίνουν ξύλο οί θεές  :Smile:  

Εγώ δεν κοιμήθηκα νωρίς..Γι αυτό και έκανα παρέα με το ψυγείο..

----------


## ntinti

> Αν μπορούσε να μιλήσει θα με μουντζωνε. Πέρα από την πλάκα.. Δεν έχω πάρει στην ζωή μου τόση αγάπη όση παίρνω από αυτόν τον σκύλο. Χωρίς αντάλλαγμα, χωρίς τίποτα. Εκεί να με αντέχει, να με ανέχεται, να με νιώθει.. Γιαυτό όλα είναι πιο δύσκολα για μένα.. Σε ένα σπίτι με τοξικους ανθρώπους, είχα πάντα μια ψυχούλα να με αγαπά.. 
> 
> 
> 
> Μου έδειξε μια φωτογραφία για το πως θα γίνει κάποια στιγμή ο όγκος που μεγαλώνει τόσο γρήγορα και καταλαβα θα τραβήξει πολλά αν δεν αφαιρεθεί .. Απλά πρέπει να εμπιστευτώ αυτό το 90% και να μπει χειρουργείο και να σταματήσω να φοβάμαι αυτό το 10%.


Ειχα την εντυπωση οτι ησουν παντρεμένος. ...
Δεν ξέρω μάλλον με μπέρδεψε κάποιο άλλο μήνυμα που θα διάβασα ,είστε και πολλοί Γιωργιδες εδώ μέσα....
Α ρε Γιώργο και εσύ ίδια ψυχούλα πρέπει να είσαι για να μιλας έτσι για τον φιλαράκο σου!

----------


## ntinti

> Χαχα δεν δίνουν ξύλο οί θεές  
> 
> Εγώ δεν κοιμήθηκα νωρίς..Γι αυτό και έκανα παρέα με το ψυγείο..


Κάνα κιλό έβαλες τουλάχιστον ή τζάμπα οι επιδρομες

----------


## george1520

> Ειχα την εντυπωση οτι ησουν παντρεμένος. ...
> Δεν ξέρω μάλλον με μπέρδεψε κάποιο άλλο μήνυμα που θα διάβασα ,είστε και πολλοί Γιωργιδες εδώ μέσα....
> Α ρε Γιώργο και εσύ ίδια ψυχούλα πρέπει να είσαι για να μιλας έτσι για τον φιλαράκο σου!


Παντρεμένος? Ανατρίχιασα..

Καλος είμαι κι εγώ.. Τρώγομαι.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Κάνα κιλό έβαλες τουλάχιστον ή τζάμπα οι επιδρομες


Χαχα έχω βάλει 2 .. Αλλά τα 55 δεν θα τα περάσω όσο και να φάω..
Και φυσικά η χοληστερίνη δεν θα πέσει ποτέ..Δεν βαριέσαι.. Υγεία πάνω από όλα  :Big Grin:

----------


## ntinti

> Παντρεμένος? Ανατρίχιασα..
> 
> Καλος είμαι κι εγώ.. Τρώγομαι.


Γιατί ρε συ Γιώργο ?
Εντάξει είπαμε εμείς οι γυναίκες είμαστε περίεργες αλλά πιστεύω ότι όλοι εσείς που δεν είστε παντρεμένοι μάλλον είσασταν άτυχοι στις σχέσεις σας.....

Δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ τον ευατο μου χωρίς τον άντρα μου και κυρίως τα παιδιά μου......
Εντάξει δεν είναι όλα ρόδινα ,θέλει πολύ κόπο να κρατηθεί ένας γάμος αλλά πιστεύω αξίζει η κάθε θυσία ,υπομονή επιμονή και όλα τα υπόλοιπα που κανείς μέσα σε αυτόν....

----------


## ntinti

> Χαχα έχω βάλει 2 .. Αλλά τα 55 δεν θα τα περάσω όσο και να φάω..
> Και φυσικά η χοληστερίνη δεν θα πέσει ποτέ..Δεν βαριέσαι.. Υγεία πάνω από όλα


Πλάκα ρε συ με κάνεις ????
Που είδες υγεία και χοληστερίνη να είναι μαζί χαχαχα!!!!!

----------


## george1520

> Γιατί ρε συ Γιώργο ?
> Εντάξει είπαμε εμείς οι γυναίκες είμαστε περίεργες αλλά πιστεύω ότι όλοι εσείς που δεν είστε παντρεμένοι μάλλον είσασταν άτυχοι στις σχέσεις σας.....
> 
> Δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ τον ευατο μου χωρίς τον άντρα μου και κυρίως τα παιδιά μου......
> Εντάξει δεν είναι όλα ρόδινα ,θέλει πολύ κόπο να κρατηθεί ένας γάμος αλλά πιστεύω αξίζει η κάθε θυσία ,υπομονή επιμονή και όλα τα υπόλοιπα που κανείς μέσα σε αυτόν....


Καμία σχέση η αντίδραση μου με αυτά που λες. Έχω γυναίκες φίλες και ειχα αρκετές σχέσεις μέχρι τώρα (καλές και κακές σχέσεις) .. Δεν έχει να κάνει. Απλά δεν έχω στον μυαλό μου τον γάμο τώρα. Μπορεί στο μέλλον να μου ερθει κι αυτό.. 
Πρώτα να με χαρεί ολος γυναικείος πληθυσμός και μετά να δοθω σε μια.

----------


## ntinti

> Καμία σχέση η αντίδραση μου με αυτά που λες. Έχω γυναίκες φίλες και ειχα αρκετές σχέσεις μέχρι τώρα (καλές και κακές σχέσεις) .. Δεν έχει να κάνει. Απλά δεν έχω στον μυαλό μου τον γάμο τώρα. Μπορεί στο μέλλον να μου ερθει κι αυτό.. 
> Πρώτα να με χαρεί ολος γυναικείος πληθυσμός και μετά να δοθω σε μια.


Εντάξει τότε θα σε βάλω να κάνεις παρέα με τον κουμπάρο μου κοντεύει τα 45 και ακόμα λέει δεν τον χάρηκαν όλες οι γυναίκες χαχα!

----------


## george1520

> Εντάξει τότε θα σε βάλω να κάνεις παρέα με τον κουμπάρο μου κοντεύει τα 45 και ακόμα λέει δεν τον χάρηκαν όλες οι γυναίκες χαχα!


45? Εγω ούτε 30 δεν είμαι.. Έχω ακόμη..

----------


## ntinti

> 45? Εγω ούτε 30 δεν είμαι.. Έχω ακόμη..


Γι αυτό σου λέω έχεις χρόνια μπροστά σου .....

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Πλάκα ρε συ με κάνεις ????
> Που είδες υγεία και χοληστερίνη να είναι μαζί χαχαχα!!!!!


Δεν παθαίνω τίποτα εγώ..Το πολύ πολύ να αρχίσω να χαπακονομαι..Όλα καλά θα πάνε  :Big Grin:

----------


## Macgyver

> (Α ρε vagpap με τους αεροπλανικους ελιγμους σου...)


Ειμαι ευθυς στην Ελισσαβετ , αν δεν τη δεχεται, την συγγνωμη , εισαι κακοριζικη .......σορυ Ελισσαβετ , αλλα οταν καποιος σου ζητα συγγνωμη, χωρις να σουχει κανει κακο, νομιζω οτι πρεπει να την δεχτεις , αν θελεις παντα , ειμαι καλοπροαιρετος , το γνωριζεις ......

----------


## Macgyver

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης


τι στο διαολο γραφω , που χρηζει σβησιματος ? δεν μπορω και να το δω ......να μπορουσα να τοβλεπα , καλα θα ηταν .......

----------


## oboro

Σορρυ αλλα δεν κανω θρησκευτικες διακρισεις εγωωω βοηθαω και αλλοθρησκους. : ]

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Πεσμου ωρα και μέρα να συναντηθούμε να την δείρουμε μαζί χαχα!!!!
> 
> Μην νομίζεται και εγώ χθες πήγα από τις 10 για ύπνο γιατί όσο καθόμουνα το μυαλό μου στο φαΐ ήταν....


Εκλεισεε...γτ εχει ξεφυγει τωρα τελευταια η μανταμιτσαα!!!σε λιγο θα φαει κι εμας

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Εκλεισεε...γτ εχει ξεφυγει τωρα τελευταια η μανταμιτσαα!!!σε λιγο θα φαει κι εμας


Χαχα μωρέ φαίνεστε νόστιμες..Δεν φταίω εγώ  :Big Grin:

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Χαχα μωρέ φαίνεστε νόστιμες..Δεν φταίω εγώ


Νομιζα οτι εγω ημουν η γουρουνα του φορουμ.. στο ξαφνικο σε επιασε η το κρυβες τοσο καιρο;;δεν ειχα καταλαβει κατι... εγω προσπαθω να επανελθω στα κιλα μου.Τα σ/κ θα φαω τα σοκολατοειδη μου ομως.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Νομιζα οτι εγω ημουν η γουρουνα του φορουμ.. στο ξαφνικο σε επιασε η το κρυβες τοσο καιρο;;δεν ειχα καταλαβει κατι... εγω προσπαθω να επανελθω στα κιλα μου.Τα σ/κ θα φαω τα σοκολατοειδη μου ομως.


Πάντα έτρωγα πολύ..Είμαι και εγώ γουρουνα..Απλά δεν παίρνω κιλά..Την αγαπημένη μου χοληστερίνη την έχω φουλ όμως..

----------


## elis

τσιπρα λουλου πρεπει να τουσ πεισ την αληθεια καποτε

----------


## ntinti

Εντάξει τα σχολεία τα έκλεισαν για 15 μέρες κατάλληλα ψυχραιμία ......

----------


## Ορέστης

> Το καλύτερο για το σκυλάκι είναι η εγχείρηση αφού όλες οι εξετάσεις είναι καλές. Απλά αυτό που με κρατάει πίσω είναι το γεγονός ότι έχει ενέργεια, τρέχει, παίζει και σκέφτομαι ότι αν την βάλω χειρουργείο θα την χάσω νωρίτερα από ότι να μην την έβαζα. Αυτό το 10% που δίνουν όλοι οι γιατροί ως πιθανότητα να μην ξυπνήσει.. Αν αφαιρεθούν οι όγκοι και ένας να είναι κακοήθης σημαίνει ότι ο καρκίνος είναι στο αίμα της άρα υπάρχει πιθανότητα να γίνει μετάσταση. Ο λόγος που πρέπει να αφαιρεθούν είναι γιατί ο ένας μεγαλώνει συνέχεια και ανοίγει αρς στο μέλλον θα αναγκαστώ να την κάνω. Στο άμεσο μέλλον. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ο πρώτος γιατρός μίλησε για μετάσταση οπότε δεν υπήρχε στο μυαλό μου το σενάριο του χειρουργειου. Αλλοι γιατροί λένε ότι δεν έγινε μετάσταση άρα πρέπει να γίνει χειρουργείο άμεσα με ρίσκο να μην ξυπνήσει . Ο πρώτος έδωσε 6-12μηνες ζωής.
> Ή δική μου η σκυλίτσα έχει όγκους σε όλους τους μαστούς άρα θα αφαιρεθούν και αυτοί. Υπάρχει μεγάλη πιθανότητα να ξανά βγάλει αλλά τότε θα είναι μεγαλύτερη άρα δεν θα με "νοιάζει" τόσο.. Η την αφήνω έτσι με τους όγκους να μεγαλώνουν και κάποια στιγμή να αναγκαστώ να την κάνω ή την βάζω τώρα χειρουργείο με ρίσκο να μην ξυπνήσει. Έχει και φύσημα αλλά είναι στο αρχικό στάδιο και δεν είναι πρόβλημα για την εγχείρηση.. Γενικά όλα δείχνουν πως θα τα πάει καλά στο χειρουργείο.. Απλά δεν ξέρουμε πως θα αντιδράσει ο δικός της οργανισμός στην αναισθησία.
> 
> Συν ότι τον συγκεκριμένο γιατρό εγώ δεν τον ξέρω, δεν τον έζησα για να δω πως λειτουργεί. Έχω δει όμως όσες φορές πήγα πως είναι πάνω από όλα άνθρωπος. Όταν βγήκαν οι αναλύσεις ηρθε και κάθισε δίπλα μου και μου μίλησε, μου εξήγησε και αυτό εμένα μου άρεσε. Όταν κάναμε τον υπέρηχο μιλούσε στον σκύλο και του έλεγε ότι ξέρει ότι πονάει αλλά είναι για καλό. Είναι μικρά πράγματα ναι αλλά για μένα είναι σημαντικά. Αυτόν τον γιατρό τον ήξερα σαν όνομα, ότι είναι καλός και γενικά ασχολείται και αποφάσισα να πάω για δεύτερη γνώμη.


Αν ειναι κατι που ξερεις οτι θα χειροτερευσει θα ελεγα οτι ειναι καλυτερα να το προλαβεις.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Εντάξει τα σχολεία τα έκλεισαν για 15 μέρες κατάλληλα ψυχραιμία ......


Τα έκλεισαν? Είμαι στη δουλειά και δεν έχω μάθει τίποτα  :Frown:

----------


## Vox

> Δεν κάνω τίποτα στο σπίτι ορκιστηκα..Με πονάει το γόνατο που έχω χειρουργηθεί..Τώρα λόγο βροχής που έφαγα σήμερα? Λόγο ηλικίας?


Έχεις κάνει κινησιοθεραπεία; Σε έχει δει γιατρός για τους μετεγχειρητικούς πόνους;




> Την αγαπημένη μου χοληστερίνη την έχω φουλ όμως..


Έχεις κάνει κάτι για να την ελέγξεις; Ρωτάω γιατί είδα στη γειτονιά έναν κόκορα κοψομεσιασμένο, και σκέφτηκα μήπως τα φόρτωσες στον κόκορα.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Macgyver

Βαρεθηκα να μου σβηνουν τα μηνυματα .........δεν ξαναγραφω ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ......

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Έχεις κάνει κινησιοθεραπεία; Σε έχει δει γιατρός για τους μετεγχειρητικούς πόνους;
> 
> 
> Έχεις κάνει κάτι για να την ελέγξεις; Ρωτάω γιατί είδα στη γειτονιά έναν κόκορα κοψομεσιασμένο, και σκέφτηκα μήπως τα φόρτωσες στον κόκορα.


Χαχαχα αυτό με τον κόκορα ήταν πετυχημένο..
Μου έχει φτιάξει δίαιτα η γιατρός αλλά δεν μπορώ να αντέξω χωρίς να φάω αυτά που μου αρέσουν.. Ειλικρίνεια πάνω από όλα  :Smile: 

Για το γόνατο... Μου έχει πει ο γιατρός να φοράω πάντα επιγονατιδα αλλά μόνο όταν περπατάω και όχι όταν κάθομαι..Και αυτό δεν είναι πάντα εύκολο να το κάνω γιατί τον τελευταίο καιρό είμαι σε πολύ τρέξιμο..Αλλά στη δουλειά είμαι καθιστή..

----------


## Vox

> Μου έχει φτιάξει δίαιτα η γιατρός αλλά δεν μπορώ να αντέξω χωρίς να φάω αυτά που μου αρέσουν.. Ειλικρίνεια πάνω από όλα


Καλό είναι να προσέχεις λίγο τη διατροφή, ανεξάρτητα από το τι μπορεί να λέει ένας γιατρός. Έχεις όμως καταφέρει να παραμείνεις σε δίαιτα έως ότου ξανακάνεις εξετάσεις αίματος για να δεις αν είχε αποτέλεσμα; Γιατί, καλή η δίαιτα, αλλά αν η «κακή» χοληστερόλη δεν πέφτει, ή η «καλή» δεν ανεβαίνει, τότε ίσως να πρέπει να ληφθούν άλλα μέτρα.




> Για το γόνατο... Μου έχει πει ο γιατρός να φοράω πάντα επιγονατιδα αλλά μόνο όταν περπατάω και όχι όταν κάθομαι..Και αυτό δεν είναι πάντα εύκολο να το κάνω γιατί τον τελευταίο καιρό είμαι σε πολύ τρέξιμο..Αλλά στη δουλειά είμαι καθιστή..


Θες να πεις ότι τελευταία περπατάς χωρίς την επιγονατίδα σου; Επίσης, γνωρίζεις τι ακριβώς έχει γίνει και πονάς;

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Καλό είναι να προσέχεις λίγο τη διατροφή, ανεξάρτητα από το τι μπορεί να λέει ένας γιατρός. Έχεις όμως καταφέρει να παραμείνεις σε δίαιτα έως ότου ξανακάνεις εξετάσεις αίματος για να δεις αν είχε αποτέλεσμα; Γιατί, καλή η δίαιτα, αλλά αν η «κακή» χοληστερόλη δεν πέφτει, ή η «καλή» δεν ανεβαίνει, τότε ίσως να πρέπει να ληφθούν άλλα μέτρα.
> 
> 
> Θες να πεις ότι τελευταία περπατάς χωρίς την επιγονατίδα σου; Επίσης, γνωρίζεις τι ακριβώς έχει γίνει και πονάς;


Τον τελευταίο μήνα πριν κάνω τις εξετάσεις δεν έτρωγα σχεδόν τίποτα και πάλι είναι στα ύψη.. Τώρα μετά από 3 μήνες θα ξανακάνω..Άν δεν πέσει με την δίαιτα (αν καταφέρω να την κάνω) θα μου δώσει φάρμακα είπε γιατί μπορεί να είναι και κληρονομικό..

Ναι τις τελευταίες μέρες περπατάω χωρίς επιγονατιδα..Χθες άρχισε να πονάει και σκέφτομαι ότι ίσως έγινε επειδή με έπιασε η βροχή και έμεινα βρεγμένη πολλές ώρες..Ή επειδή τις τελευταίες μέρες έχω ρίξει πολύ περπάτημα...

----------


## Macgyver

> Σορρυ αλλα δεν κανω θρησκευτικες διακρισεις εγωωω βοηθαω και αλλοθρησκους. : ]



Εγω ειμαι χριστιανος ορυθοδοξος , και δεν το αλλαζω με τιποτα .......*το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης* .......δεν γουσταρω Ισλαμοποιηση τς χωρας μου ........

θα μου το σβησεις κι αυτο, Aeon ?

----------


## ntinti

> Τα έκλεισαν? Είμαι στη δουλειά και δεν έχω μάθει τίποτα



Ναι τα έκλεισαν όλα και σχολεία και φροντιστήρια να δω τι θα γίνει με εμάς που δίνουμε πανελλήνιες .....

----------


## Vox

... ... ... ...

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Ναι τα έκλεισαν όλα και σχολεία και φροντιστήρια να δω τι θα γίνει με εμάς που δίνουμε πανελλήνιες .....


Ουφ δίκιο έχεις..Που θα πάει αυτή η κατάσταση?
Λογικά θα κλείσουν και τα κέντρα λόγο και εργοθεραπειας  :Frown:

----------


## Αλεξία10

.........................

----------


## Eagle guy

> το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.


Κι εγώ είμαι Ορθόδοξος και δεν είμαι και υπέρ των open borders, αλλά, πρώτον, όχι και να πα να πνιγούνε, και δεύτερον, αντικειμενικά δεν έρχονται για να μας ισλαμοποιήσουν αλλά για καλύτερη ζωή. Τώρα, σε περίπτωση που αφήναμε αιωνίως ανοιχτά τα σύνορα, μετά κάποια χρόνια μπορεί να ερχόταν και η ισλαμοποίηση ως συνέπεια.

----------


## george1520

> Κι εγώ είμαι Ορθόδοξος και δεν είμαι και υπέρ των open borders, αλλά, πρώτον, όχι και να πα να πνιγούνε, και δεύτερον, αντικειμενικά δεν έρχονται για να μας ισλαμοποιήσουν αλλά για καλύτερη ζωή. Τώρα, σε περίπτωση που αφήναμε αιωνίως ανοιχτά τα σύνορα, μετά κάποια χρόνια μπορεί να ερχόταν και η ισλαμοποίηση ως συνέπεια.


Είναι δυνατόν να μην ξέρετε γιατί γίνονται όλα αυτά στον Έβρο?? Εγώ είμαι κύπριος και ξέρω. Δεν έχετε ιδέα τι θέλει να κερδίσει ο Τούρκος με αυτή του την κίνηση? Μου κάνει εντύπωση.

----------


## blackbird

3 μήνες ακόμα. Δεν θα περάσουν; Βαρέθηκα. Εργασίες, τεστ, ασκήσεις, διαβάσματα. Ε φτάνει κάπου. Να πάρουμε ανάσα.  :Frown:

----------


## oboro

Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## oboro

> το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.


Ξερετε θετει ενα ενδιαφερον ερωτημα εδω ο φιλευσπλαχνος με το ελβετικο σουγιαδακι: μπορει ενα σχολιο σαν το παραπανω να παραμενει ως εχει; Μπορουμε ολοι μας να γραφουμε στην ψυχρα η εστω αναλογα με την ειδησεογραφια, "να πανε να πεθανουν/πνιγουνε οι Χ", οπου Χ ειναι μια οποιαδηποτε ομαδα ανθρωπων; Η ισχυει μονο οταν το Χ ειναι για παραδειγμα οι πασχοντες απο καποια ψυχικη ασθενεια; Στην τελικη κοιταμε μονο τα του οικου μας αλλα οχι γενικοτερα τι εκστομιζεται εντος του;

----------


## Ορέστης

Μολις παω να συγκεντρωθω να γραψω κατι, αμεσως αρχιζει η μανα μου τα ουρλιαχτα με την αδερφη της στο τηλεφωνο. Δεν μεταφερει νοημα ο λογος τους, απλα στριγγλιζουν σαν καρακαξες. Οι φωνες ειναι τοσο δυνατες που διαπερνουν τρεις τοιχους.

Αυτο γινεται καθε μερα, ολη μερα, μεχρι τις 12 το βραδυ, τα τελευταια 40 χρονια.

----------


## Ορέστης

> 3 μήνες ακόμα. Δεν θα περάσουν; Βαρέθηκα. Εργασίες, τεστ, ασκήσεις, διαβάσματα. Ε φτάνει κάπου. Να πάρουμε ανάσα.


Εδω εκλεισαν οι σχολες για 2 εβδομαδες. Δε μπορω ουτε να παω στη βιβλιοθηκη.

In 20 years artificial skin will be used to protect from disease vectors. Membranes will cover the eyes and ears. Filters will be embedded into the nostrils. A new aesthetic will emerge, and natural faces will begin to look crude and unfamiliar.

Θελω να γραψω μια ιστορια φαντασιας και δε μ'αφηνουν.

----------


## oboro

Το Dune το εχεις διαβασει; (ασχετο/σχετικο με μεμβρανες  :Stick Out Tongue: )

Χρειαζεσαι μια γωνια να γραφεις με την ησυχια σου. Κατανοητο... Αν κλεισεις μια καλη συμφωνια με καποιον ξενο εκδοτη μπορει να αλλαξει λογικα η ζωη σου. Αλλα δεν ξερω πως/αν το σκεφτεσαι επαγγελματικα το ζητημα.

----------


## blackbird

> Εδω εκλεισαν οι σχολες για 2 εβδομαδες. Δε μπορω ουτε να παω στη βιβλιοθηκη.
> 
> In 20 years artificial skin will be used to protect from disease vectors. Membranes will cover the eyes and ears. Filters will be embedded into the nostrils. A new aesthetic will emerge, and natural faces will begin to look crude and unfamiliar.
> 
> Θελω να γραψω μια ιστορια φαντασιας και δε μ'αφηνουν.


Ακυρώθηκε σήμερα ένα μάθημα γιατί η καθηγήτρια είναι από την πρωτεύουσα που εκεί έχουν κλείσει τα σχολεία μέχρι την Δευτέρα. Επίσης έκλεισε η ιατρική σχολή γιατί οι φοιτητές είχαν έρθει σε επαφή με έναν γιατρό που είναι επιβεβαιωμένο κρούσμα. Αν ακυρωθούν κι' άλλα μαθήματα ή μεταφερθούν οι εξετάσεις για πιο αργά θα εκνευριστώ πάρα πολύ. Εδώ ήδη μετράω αντίστροφα.

Ακούγεται πολύ ωραίο αυτό. Βάλε ακουστικά ή να γράφεις σε ώρες που η μάνα σου κοιμάται.

----------


## george1520

> Ακυρώθηκε σήμερα ένα μάθημα γιατί η καθηγήτρια είναι από την πρωτεύουσα που εκεί έχουν κλείσει τα σχολεία μέχρι την Δευτέρα. Επίσης έκλεισε η ιατρική σχολή γιατί οι φοιτητές είχαν έρθει σε επαφή με έναν γιατρό που είναι επιβεβαιωμένο κρούσμα. Αν ακυρωθούν κι' άλλα μαθήματα ή μεταφερθούν οι εξετάσεις για πιο αργά θα εκνευριστώ πάρα πολύ. Εδώ ήδη μετράω αντίστροφα.
> 
> Ακούγεται πολύ ωραίο αυτό. Βάλε ακουστικά ή να γράφεις σε ώρες που η μάνα σου κοιμάται.


Ο οποίος είναι και καρδιολόγος.. Τόσο καλά τα πράγματα.
Ανακοίνωσαν τωρα ότι από αύριο θα είναι κλειστά όλα τα σχολεία..

----------


## blackbird

> Ο οποίος είναι και καρδιολόγος.. Τόσο καλά τα πράγματα.
> Ανακοίνωσαν τωρα ότι από αύριο θα είναι κλειστά όλα τα σχολεία..


Εννοείς σε όλες τις πόλεις; 

Πες μου κι' άλλα....

Για σχολές είπαν κάτι; 

Περιμένω το δελτίο των 8

----------


## elisabet

> Εννοείς σε όλες τις πόλεις; 
> 
> Πες μου κι' άλλα....
> 
> Για σχολές είπαν κάτι; 
> 
> Περιμένω το δελτίο των 8


Για Κύπρο λέτε παιδιά;
Ελλάδα έκλεισαν ήδη τα πάντα από σχολεία/πανεπιστήμια/φροντιστήρια κ.α

Μόλις διάβασα ότι ξύπνησε κι η Εκκλησία και κλείνει τα κατηχητικά.

----------


## blackbird

> Για Κύπρο λέτε παιδιά;
> Ελλάδα έκλεισαν ήδη τα πάντα από σχολεία/πανεπιστήμια/φροντιστήρια κ.α
> 
> Μόλις διάβασα ότι ξύπνησε κι η Εκκλησία και κλείνει τα κατηχητικά.


Ναι για Κύπρο. Εδώ αν δεν κάνω λάθος έχουμε 2 κρούσματα και κάνουνε εξετάσεις σε όσους ήρθαν σε επαφή με αυτά τα κρούσματα. Στην Ελλάδα διάβασα πως όσο πάνε αυξάνονται. Και με τα ράφια που αδειάζανε από τον πανικό, κάτι τέτοιο παρατήρησε και η μάνα μου χθες όταν πήγε να ψωνίσει. Όλα άδεια. Στο φαρμακείο είχαν μείνει 3 κουτάκια βιταμίνης C και μετρημένα αντισηπτικά. Και στο πανεπιστήμιο έχουν βάλει παντού.

----------


## elisabet

> Ναι για Κύπρο. Εδώ αν δεν κάνω λάθος έχουμε 2 κρούσματα και κάνουνε εξετάσεις σε όσους ήρθαν σε επαφή με αυτά τα κρούσματα. Στην Ελλάδα διάβασα πως όσο πάνε αυξάνονται. Και με τα ράφια που αδειάζανε από τον πανικό, κάτι τέτοιο παρατήρησε και η μάνα μου χθες όταν πήγε να ψωνίσει. Όλα άδεια. Στο φαρμακείο είχαν μείνει 3 κουτάκια βιταμίνης C και μετρημένα αντισηπτικά. Και στο πανεπιστήμιο έχουν βάλει παντού.


Ναι έχουν πανικοβληθεί άπαντες. Η αλήθεια είναι πως είναι λίγο τρομακτικό όταν βλέπεις άδειους δρόμους, έβλεπα χθες πλάνα απτην Ρώμη και φρίκαρα λίγο.... Πιο πολύ τα μέτρα μας τρομάζουν νομίζω παρά ο ίδιος ο ιος. Άντε ας κολλήσουμε όλοι τελοσπάντων αφού δεν το γλιτώνουμε, να κάνουμε αντισώματα να τελειώνουμε. Οι μεγαλύτερης ηλικίας βέβαια ή οι άνθρωποι με σοβαρά προβλήματα θα χουν θέμα.

----------


## george1520

> Ναι για Κύπρο. Εδώ αν δεν κάνω λάθος έχουμε 2 κρούσματα και κάνουνε εξετάσεις σε όσους ήρθαν σε επαφή με αυτά τα κρούσματα. Στην Ελλάδα διάβασα πως όσο πάνε αυξάνονται. Και με τα ράφια που αδειάζανε από τον πανικό, κάτι τέτοιο παρατήρησε και η μάνα μου χθες όταν πήγε να ψωνίσει. Όλα άδεια. Στο φαρμακείο είχαν μείνει 3 κουτάκια βιταμίνης C και μετρημένα αντισηπτικά. Και στο πανεπιστήμιο έχουν βάλει παντού.


Όλα τα σχολεία είπε και επιμορφωτικά έμαθα ότι θα κλείσουν. Το πανεπιστήμιο Κύπρου έκλεισε για 2 βδομάδες. 6 συνολικά κρούσματα. Είμαστε 5 μύγες στην Κύπρο και η μια είναι άρρωστη

----------


## blackbird

> Ναι έχουν πανικοβληθεί άπαντες. Η αλήθεια είναι πως είναι λίγο τρομακτικό όταν βλέπεις άδειους δρόμους, έβλεπα χθες πλάνα απτην Ρώμη και φρίκαρα λίγο.... Πιο πολύ τα μέτρα μας τρομάζουν νομίζω παρά ο ίδιος ο ιος. Άντε ας κολλήσουμε όλοι τελοσπάντων αφού δεν το γλιτώνουμε, να κάνουμε αντισώματα να τελειώνουμε. Οι μεγαλύτερης ηλικίας βέβαια ή οι άνθρωποι με σοβαρά προβλήματα θα χουν θέμα.


Μα πραγματικά. Εγώ δεν μπορώ να ζήσω με τόσο πανικό. Να φοβάσαι να αγγίζεις μέχρι χερούλια πόρτας και να μην κυκλοφορείς... Οι συμφοιτήτριες έχουν πανικοβληθεί, εγώ άνετη (δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο είναι καλό αυτό) και πήγαμε σε μια καφετέρεια για διάβασμα και ήταν άδεια. Φώναζαν και οι μανάδες μας. Δεν θα ξαναπάμε.


https://www.aftodioikisi.com.cy/ανασ...-των-σχ/


Και ναι. Έγινε αυτό που φοβόμουν. Για καλό είναι αλλά......

----------


## george1520

> Ναι έχουν πανικοβληθεί άπαντες. Η αλήθεια είναι πως είναι λίγο τρομακτικό όταν βλέπεις άδειους δρόμους, έβλεπα χθες πλάνα απτην Ρώμη και φρίκαρα λίγο.... Πιο πολύ τα μέτρα μας τρομάζουν νομίζω παρά ο ίδιος ο ιος. Άντε ας κολλήσουμε όλοι τελοσπάντων αφού δεν το γλιτώνουμε, να κάνουμε αντισώματα να τελειώνουμε. Οι μεγαλύτερης ηλικίας βέβαια ή οι άνθρωποι με σοβαρά προβλήματα θα χουν θέμα.


Λένε ότι σε 3 βδομάδες τα πράγματα θα είναι χειρότερα. Δεν ξέρω όμως που το στηρίζουν..

----------


## oboro

> Μα πραγματικά. Εγώ δεν μπορώ να ζήσω με τόσο πανικό. Να φοβάσαι να αγγίζεις μέχρι χερούλια πόρτας και να μην κυκλοφορείς... Οι συμφοιτήτριες έχουν πανικοβληθεί, εγώ άνετη (δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο είναι καλό αυτό) και πήγαμε σε μια καφετέρεια για διάβασμα και ήταν άδεια. Φώναζαν και οι μανάδες μας. Δεν θα ξαναπάμε.


Παντως εν μερει εξηγειται εκεινο το αλλοκοτο ονειρο που εγραφες ειχες δει τις προαλλες. Προμηνυμα!!! μπρρ

----------


## blackbird

> Παντως εν μερει εξηγειται εκεινο το αλλοκοτο ονειρο που εγραφες ειχες δει τις προαλλες. Προμηνυμα!!! μπρρ


Για ποιό λεεες;  :EEK!: 

Αυτό που τριγυρνούσα στο campus τα ξημερώματα σαν φάντασμα ή καμία σχέση; Αυτό είχα γράψει τελευταίο

----------


## oboro

Ναιι αυτο. Η καθηγητρια που καθοταν μονη της θα ηταν αυτη που εφαγε ακυρωση λογω πρωτευουσας  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Ειπαμε ανατριχιλα.

----------


## blackbird

> Ναιι αυτο. Η καθηγητρια που καθοταν μονη της θα ηταν αυτη που εφαγε ακυρωση λογω πρωτευουσας 
> 
> Ειπαμε ανατριχιλα.


Αυτή ήταν αλλά μην με δουλεύεις :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## oboro

> Αυτή ήταν αλλά μην με δουλεύεις


...Αυτη ηταν, ειπες;! Γουαου, βαλτε με σε καραντινα - απ' τον εαυτο μου  :Cool: 


(περα απ' την πλακα εχω ανατριχιασει κανονικα τωρα και χρειαζομαι επειγοντως το πολυβιταμινουχο μου με τα δισκια που βραζουν)

----------


## oboro

Επ' ευκαιρια, πες μας μαυροπουλι, ποτε ηταν που πρωτοαρχισες να βλεπεις αυτες τις εικονες απ' το μελλον στα ονειρα σου; Μην ανησυχεις, εισαι μεταξυ φιλων εδω, δε θα σε κρινουμε...
_

(Η κρυσταλλινη σφαιρα αρχισε να παλλεται ρυθμικα με ενα αποκοσμο φως)_

----------


## blackbird

Χαχααχαχαχαχα άστο καλό σου, με έκανες και γέλασα


Πάντως εσύ μην το γελάς. Ότι βλέπω συμβαίνει. Καλά αυτό δεν θα το σύνδεα καν εγώ. 

"Ακύρωσα" μέχρι και πτήση γιατί είπα σε φίλες 2 λεπτά πριν χτυπήσει το τηλέφωνο "τι καλά να ακυρωνόταν η πτήση του φίλου σου και να μην φεύγατε" γιατί θα έφευγαν για αεροδρόμιο να τον πάρουν. Και ανακοινώθηκε η ακύρωση 2 λεπτά μετά. Δεν με τιμάει που το λέω. Με φοβάμαι και δεν θέλω να συμβαίνει. Ματιάζω συχνά και τον εαυτό μου.

----------


## elisabet

> Μα πραγματικά. Εγώ δεν μπορώ να ζήσω με τόσο πανικό. Να φοβάσαι να αγγίζεις μέχρι χερούλια πόρτας και να μην κυκλοφορείς... Οι συμφοιτήτριες έχουν πανικοβληθεί, εγώ άνετη (δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο είναι καλό αυτό) και πήγαμε σε μια καφετέρεια για διάβασμα και ήταν άδεια. Φώναζαν και οι μανάδες μας. Δεν θα ξαναπάμε.
> 
> 
> https://www.aftodioikisi.com.cy/ανασ...-των-σχ/
> 
> 
> Και ναι. Έγινε αυτό που φοβόμουν. Για καλό είναι αλλά......



ΚΙ εγώ λίγο γαιδούρι είμαι σε αυτά ...
μάλλον έχουμε άγνοια κινδύνου για αυτό. Απλά επειδή συνέπεσε να χω αρρωστήσει κιόλας απτην προηγούμενη εβδομάδα, έχω κλειστεί έτσι κι αλλιώς μέσα αποφεύγοντας τα πολλά πολλά.

----------


## elisabet

> Λένε ότι σε 3 βδομάδες τα πράγματα θα είναι χειρότερα. Δεν ξέρω όμως που το στηρίζουν..


Το στηρίζουν στο ότι φαίνεται να ακολουθεί εκθετική διαδρομή...η φίλη blackbird θα καταλάβει και από την εμπειρία μας με τις άλλες χώρες περιμένουν την μεγάλη άνοδο να γίνει σε 2-3 εβδομάδες.
Μετά θα περιμένουμε ένα σημείο καμπής...φαίνεται ότι στην Κίνα φτάσανε ήδη εκεί.

----------


## oboro

> Χαχααχαχαχαχα άστο καλό σου, με έκανες και γέλασα





> Πάντως εσύ μην το γελάς. Ότι βλέπω συμβαίνει. Καλά αυτό δεν θα το σύνδεα καν εγώ. 
> 
> "Ακύρωσα" μέχρι και πτήση γιατί είπα σε φίλες 2 λεπτά πριν χτυπήσει το τηλέφωνο "τι καλά να ακυρωνόταν η πτήση του φίλου σου και να μην φεύγατε" γιατί θα έφευγαν για αεροδρόμιο να τον πάρουν. Και ανακοινώθηκε η ακύρωση 2 λεπτά μετά. Δεν με τιμάει που το λέω. Με φοβάμαι και δεν θέλω να συμβαίνει. Ματιάζω συχνά και τον εαυτό μου.


Παντως πιστευω υπαρχει ψευτοψυχολογικοεπιστημονι κη εξηγηση (αρχισε ηδη να πιανει και το αναβραζον). Το υποσυνειδητο πετυχαινει εκει που το συνειδητο κολωνει - απεναντι σε αβεβαιοτητα, ελλιπη δεδομενα, καταστροφικα ενδεχομενα, σημεια καμπης κλπ. Το πιο πιθανο ειναι οτι προεβλεψε με καποια ακριβεια πιθανες συνεπειες των μετρων κατα της πανδημιας αρκετες μερες πριν γιατι περα απο σοφια το ερμο το ασυνειδητο εχει και ταχυτητα. Ισως εχεις εξασκηθει απο μικρη να ατσαλωνεσαι μπροστα σε δυσαρεστες εξελιξεις που ειναι πιθανο να συμβουν πχ σε ακτινα μιας εβδομαδας. Πιθανολογωντας παντα.

----------


## george1520

> Το στηρίζουν στο ότι φαίνεται να ακολουθεί εκθετική διαδρομή...η φίλη blackbird θα καταλάβει και από την εμπειρία μας με τις άλλες χώρες περιμένουν την μεγάλη άνοδο να γίνει σε 2-3 εβδομάδες.
> Μετά θα περιμένουμε ένα σημείο καμπής...φαίνεται ότι στην Κίνα φτάσανε ήδη εκεί.


Εγώ συμφωνώ με αυτό που είπες πιο πάνω. Αν είναι να κολλήσουμε, ας κολλήσουμε όλοι την ίδια ώρα και να φύγει από πάνω μας να ησυχάσουμε. Το άγχος και ο πανικός είναι ότι χειρότερο.

----------


## blackbird

> ΚΙ εγώ λίγο γαιδούρι είμαι σε αυτά ...
> μάλλον έχουμε άγνοια κινδύνου για αυτό. Απλά επειδή συνέπεσε να χω αρρωστήσει κιόλας απτην προηγούμενη εβδομάδα, έχω κλειστεί έτσι κι αλλιώς μέσα αποφεύγοντας τα πολλά πολλά.


Βασικά ποτέ προσωπικά δεν με ένοιαζε αν πάθω κάτι (κακώς βέβαια) ακόμη και αν ήξερα/ένιωθα τον κίνδυνο. Αλλά πάντα μουρμουρούσα αν συνέβαινε (γιατί μου την σπάει να είμαι άρρωστη :Ρ). Αυτό σκεφτόμουν και σήμερα. Αν γίνει το κακό τότε θα φρικάρω αλλά περισσότερο για να μην κολλήσω κανέναν. Θα πεθάνω από τις τύψεις.

Πάντως έχεις δίκαιο. Ας γίνει ότι είναι να γίνει, ας φτάσει και σε έξαρση και μετά να ησυχάσουμε όλοι. Δεν γίνεται να ζει ο κόσμος με τέτοιο πανικό.

Περαστικά σουυ!!!

----------


## blackbird

> Παντως πιστευω υπαρχει ψευτοψυχολογικοεπιστημονι κη εξηγηση (αρχισε ηδη να πιανει και το αναβραζον). Το υποσυνειδητο πετυχαινει εκει που το συνειδητο κολωνει - απεναντι σε αβεβαιοτητα, ελλιπη δεδομενα, καταστροφικα ενδεχομενα, σημεια καμπης κλπ. Το πιο πιθανο ειναι οτι προεβλεψε με καποια ακριβεια πιθανες συνεπειες των μετρων κατα της πανδημιας αρκετες μερες πριν γιατι περα απο σοφια το ερμο το ασυνειδητο εχει και ταχυτητα. Ισως εχεις εξασκηθει απο μικρη να ατσαλωνεσαι μπροστα σε δυσαρεστες εξελιξεις που ειναι πιθανο να συμβουν πχ σε ακτινα μιας εβδομαδας. Πιθανολογωντας παντα.


Τι ωραία που τα λες. Μου άρεσε η ανάλυσή σου  :Embarrassment: 

Πάντως ναι από μικρή μου συμβαίνει αυτό και έχω "εξασκηθεί" κάπως.

----------


## elisabet

> Βασικά ποτέ προσωπικά δεν με ένοιαζε αν πάθω κάτι (κακώς βέβαια) ακόμη και αν ήξερα/ένιωθα τον κίνδυνο. Αλλά πάντα μουρμουρούσα αν συνέβαινε (γιατί μου την σπάει να είμαι άρρωστη :Ρ). Αυτό σκεφτόμουν και σήμερα. Αν γίνει το κακό τότε θα φρικάρω αλλά περισσότερο για να μην κολλήσω κανέναν. Θα πεθάνω από τις τύψεις.
> 
> Πάντως έχεις δίκαιο. Ας γίνει ότι είναι να γίνει, ας φτάσει και σε έξαρση και μετά να ησυχάσουμε όλοι. Δεν γίνεται να ζει ο κόσμος με τέτοιο πανικό.
> 
> Περαστικά σουυ!!!


Ακριβώς έτσι είμαι κι εγώ! Άνετη μέχρι να αρρωστήσω, μετά μες την γκρίνια γιατί δεν αντέχω να είμαι περιορισμένη και θα πέθαινα κι από τύψεις αν κολλούσα κάποιον.

----------


## oboro

Κοριτσια τι να σας πω, εγω οταν αρρωστησω γινομαι ο πιο βολικος ανθρωπος του κοσμου... Σχεδον ξεχναω εγω κι οι αλλοι οτι ειμαι αρρωστος γιατι ειτε καθομαι πραος σα βουδας η βρισκω πραγματα κι ασχολουμαι μες στο σπιτι οταν δε βραζει ο γκεφαλος.

----------


## elisabet

> Κοριτσια τι να σας πω, εγω οταν αρρωστησω γινομαι ο πιο βολικος ανθρωπος του κοσμου... Σχεδον ξεχναω εγω κι οι αλλοι οτι ειμαι αρρωστος γιατι ειτε καθομαι πραος σα βουδας η βρισκω πραγματα κι ασχολουμαι μες στο σπιτι οταν δε βραζει ο γκεφαλος.


Εγώ ήδη έχω αρχίσει κι εκνευρίζομαι πάντως που δεν είμαι καν άρρωστη (λίγο συνάχι έχω) και που δεν μπορώ να κάνω όλα όσα θέλω όπως το να πάω για δουλειά ή για έναν καφέ.
Όταν είμαι πραγματικά άρρωστη γίνομαι ακόμα χειρότερη γιατί δεν θέλω να μιλάω σε κανέναν και όλοι νομίζουν πως είμαι ετοιμοθάνατη.

----------


## oboro

> Εγώ ήδη έχω αρχίσει κι εκνευρίζομαι πάντως που δεν είμαι καν άρρωστη (λίγο συνάχι έχω) και που δεν μπορώ να κάνω όλα όσα θέλω όπως το να πάω για δουλειά ή για έναν καφέ.
> Όταν είμαι πραγματικά άρρωστη γίνομαι ακόμα χειρότερη γιατί δεν θέλω να μιλάω σε κανέναν και όλοι νομίζουν πως είμαι ετοιμοθάνατη.


δεν αντεξα γελασα 

 :Big Grin:  δυστροπα αρρωστακια ειναι κατι που συμβαινει βρε παιδιααα γιατι να το πολεματε και μαζι τον εαυτο σαςςς

(χωρια που μπορειτε οταν συνερθετε να τσατιστειτε απεριοριστα εχοντας μπρος κι οπισω τα συντριμμια: "ΝΑΙ ΡΕ ΜΑΛΑΚΕΣ ΗΤΑΝ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΑΡΡΩΣΤΗΣΑ, ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ" λολ)

----------


## Macgyver

> Πάντως έχεις δίκαιο. Ας γίνει ότι είναι να γίνει, ας φτάσει και σε έξαρση και μετά να ησυχάσουμε όλοι. Δεν γίνεται να ζει ο κόσμος με τέτοιο πανικό.
> Περαστικά σουυ!!!


Ναβ μην βλεπετε ειδησεις , και ολα θα ειναι καλα ........

----------


## ntinti

Εντάξει αν δεν πάω από κορονοιο θα πάω από τον ήχο του μηνύματος που έστειλε το Υπουργείο......

Ούτε η σειρήνα του πολέμου δεν χτυπάει έτσι.....

----------


## elisabet

> δεν αντεξα γελασα 
> 
>  δυστροπα αρρωστακια ειναι κατι που συμβαινει βρε παιδιααα γιατι να το πολεματε και μαζι τον εαυτο σαςςς
> 
> (χωρια που μπορειτε οταν συνερθετε να τσατιστειτε απεριοριστα εχοντας μπρος κι οπισω τα συντριμμια: "ΝΑΙ ΡΕ ΜΑΛΑΚΕΣ ΗΤΑΝ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΑΡΡΩΣΤΗΣΑ, ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ" λολ)


εγώ με αποδέχομαι ως δύστροπο αρρωστάκι!!! δεν θέλω να με ρωτάνε πώς είμαι, επιμένω να πιστεύω πως μπορώ να τα κάνω όλα μόνη μου χωρίς να χρειάζομαι βοήθεια κι όταν διαπιστώνω πως δεν μπορώ, γκρινιάζω ακόμα περισσότερο...και γενικά είμαι ανυπόφορη. Το μόνο καλό που έχω ως άρρωστη είναι ότι αν μου πει ο γιατρός να κάνω και τούμπες για να γίνω καλά...θα τις κάνω ευχαρίστως!

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Εντάξει αν δεν πάω από κορονοιο θα πάω από τον ήχο του μηνύματος που έστειλε το Υπουργείο......
> 
> Ούτε η σειρήνα του πολέμου δεν χτυπάει έτσι.....


Ποιό μήνυμα???

----------


## elisabet

> Εντάξει αν δεν πάω από κορονοιο θα πάω από τον ήχο του μηνύματος που έστειλε το Υπουργείο......
> 
> Ούτε η σειρήνα του πολέμου δεν χτυπάει έτσι.....


Γιατί; Τι ήχο έκανε;

----------


## ntinti

Δεν σας ήρθε ?

Εμάς όλα τα κινητά και των παιδιών βάρεσαν σαν σειρήνα ψαχνομασταν.....

----------


## blackbird

Ελισάβετ ταυτίζομαι φουυυλ σε όλα  :Cool:

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Δεν σας ήρθε ?
> 
> Εμάς όλα τα κινητά και των παιδιών βάρεσαν σαν σειρήνα ψαχνομασταν.....


Δεν μου ήρθε τίποτα..Να δεις που με ξέχασαν και θα πεθάνω  :Smile: 
Τι λέει το μήνυμα?

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Δεν σας ήρθε ?
> 
> Εμάς όλα τα κινητά και των παιδιών βάρεσαν σαν σειρήνα ψαχνομασταν.....


Μου ρθε και επαθα ταρακουλο...λεω τι γινεται πολεμος;;;τρομαξα με την σειρηνα

----------


## ntinti

> Δεν μου ήρθε τίποτα..Να δεις που με ξέχασαν και θα πεθάνω 
> Τι λέει το μήνυμα?


Μέτρα Προστασίας τα κλασικά...




> Μου ρθε και επαθα ταρακουλο...λεω τι γινεται πολεμος;;;τρομαξα με την σειρηνα


Αυτό ακριβώς χαλαροί όλοι μας και κόπηκαν τα πόδια μου λέω πάει μας κάναν ντου χαχα!

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Μου ρθε και επαθα ταρακουλο...λεω τι γινεται πολεμος;;;τρομαξα με την σειρηνα



Παναγία μου πως γλύτωσα την ανακοπή!
Έλεος..Τώρα όμως δεν μπορώ να το βρω γιατί μες στην ταραχή μου πάτησα οκ.. Πείτε μου τι έλεγε

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Μέτρα Προστασίας τα κλασικά...
> 
> 
> 
> Αυτό ακριβώς χαλαροί όλοι μας και κόπηκαν τα πόδια μου λέω πάει μας κάναν ντου χαχα!


Παιδι μου καγκελο εμεινα...φαντασου τωρα να το στειλουν σε γερο με καρδια...ενα απλο μνμ δεν μπορουσαν να στειλουν;;την σειρηνα τι την ηθελαν;;;!!!η καρδια μου πηγε κι ηρθε στο ξαφνικο...δεν παμε καλααα

----------


## ntinti

> Παιδι μου καγκελο εμεινα...φαντασου τωρα να το στειλουν σε γερο με καρδια...ενα απλο μνμ δεν μπορουσαν να στειλουν;;την σειρηνα τι την ηθελαν;;;!!!η καρδια μου πηγε κι ηρθε στο ξαφνικο...δεν παμε καλααα


Ρε συ επίτηδες το έκαναν ....
Σου λέει ο γέρος θα κάτσει σπίτι, ο κορονοιος δεν θα τον στείλει ας τον στείλω εγώ με τον ήχο να γλυτώσω την σύνταξη χαχα!

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

Γιατι εμεις τι νομιζεις καναμε με την σειρηνα ατο κεφαλι μας;;;οκ πατησαμε...τιποτα παιδι μου,οδηγιες για ευπαθεις ομαδες λογω κοροναιου.Με τετοια σειρηνα δεν χρειαζοταν ο κοροναιος.Δεν εγγυωμαι οτι καποιος δεν επαθε εμφραγμα αποψε.Απορω ποιος εξυπνος το σκεφτηκε.

----------


## ntinti

Όχι μόνο τον ήχο αλλά και την ώρα .....

Κάτσε ρε φίλε εμείς κοιμόμαστε με τις κότες ....
Άντε τώρα να κοιμηθεις......

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Ρε συ επίτηδες το έκαναν ....
> Σου λέει ο γέρος θα κάτσει σπίτι, ο κορονοιος δεν θα τον στείλει ας τον στείλω εγώ με τον ήχο να γλυτώσω την σύνταξη χαχα!


Μα ειλικρινα ρε συ!!Τερατα εφυιας!!!Ποιος θα κατσει να διαβασει ενα κατεβατο με μια σειρηνα πολεμου απο πανω;;;Δλδ χωρις σειρηνα δεν τους εκοψε;;;εγω εμεινα καγκελο...

----------


## oboro

> Εγώ συμφωνώ με αυτό που είπες πιο πάνω. Αν είναι να κολλήσουμε, ας κολλήσουμε όλοι την ίδια ώρα και να φύγει από πάνω μας να ησυχάσουμε. Το άγχος και ο πανικός είναι ότι χειρότερο.


Μπα βλεπω οτι οι ειδικοι το ακριβως αντιθετο προτεινουν. Ακυρωνοντας και κλεινοντας τα παντα, και μειωνοντας τις κοινωνικες επαφες στο ελαχιστο, "τεντωνεται" το φαινομενο στο χρονο μεν αλλα δεν κινδυνεουν να κορεστουν τα εθνικα συστηματα υγειας. Που αυτος ειναι ο κινδυνος. Δεν εχω ακουσει πχ στην Ελλαδα κανενα μετρο ακομα για τις ερημωμενες/υποστελεχωμενες ΜΕΘ... Που τωρα και αν θα δοκιμαστουν  :Frown:

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Όχι μόνο τον ήχο αλλά και την ώρα .....
> 
> Κάτσε ρε φίλε εμείς κοιμόμαστε με τις κότες ....
> Άντε τώρα να κοιμηθεις......


Ελα ντε!!Σκεψου τους ηλικιωμενους.Μας δουλευουν;;δεν πανε καλα

----------


## oboro

Εμενα δε μου ηρθε τιποτα... Παιδια οποιος δεν εχει σμαρτφοουν δεν κινδυνευει;  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## oboro

(που τωρα που τα λεμε, απο πολλα δεν κινδυνευει οποιος δεν εχει σμαρτ φοουν αλλα οχι κι απ' τον κωλο-ϊο ρε τετοιε μου)

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Όχι μόνο τον ήχο αλλά και την ώρα .....
> 
> Κάτσε ρε φίλε εμείς κοιμόμαστε με τις κότες ....
> Άντε τώρα να κοιμηθεις......


Και εγώ που δεν κοιμάμαι με τις κότες μια ανακοπουλα την έπαθα

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Εμενα δε μου ηρθε τιποτα... Παιδια οποιος δεν εχει σμαρτφοουν δεν κινδυνευει;


Τυχερος εισαι!!την χολη μας κοψανε

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Γιατι εμεις τι νομιζεις καναμε με την σειρηνα ατο κεφαλι μας;;;οκ πατησαμε...τιποτα παιδι μου,οδηγιες για ευπαθεις ομαδες λογω κοροναιου.Με τετοια σειρηνα δεν χρειαζοταν ο κοροναιος.Δεν εγγυωμαι οτι καποιος δεν επαθε εμφραγμα αποψε.Απορω ποιος εξυπνος το σκεφτηκε.


Πραγματικά σκέφτομαι τους καρδιακούς τώρα

----------


## oboro

Κανονικα ουδεις πολιτειακος παραγων δε θα επρεπε να μπορει να επιταξει τις λειτουργιες μιας προσωπικης συσκευης με αυτο τον τροπο. Ειναι δυνατον να σκουζει ο εξοπλισμος μου χωρις την αδεια μου; Με ποιο αρθρο του συνταγματος κυριοι.

----------


## oboro

Πως φτασαμε απο τα προσωποποιημενα ringtones στη σειρηνα με το στανιο δεν μπορω να καταλαβω. Που σταβοπατησε η ψηφιακη ενσωματωση/κοινωνια; Ειχανε που 'χανε οι μεγαλυτερες ηλικιες το ψηφιακο χασμα, τωρα εχουν και το ψηφιακο εμφραγμα; Ελεος.

----------


## blackbird

> Παιδι μου καγκελο εμεινα...φαντασου τωρα να το στειλουν σε γερο με καρδια...ενα απλο μνμ δεν μπορουσαν να στειλουν;;την σειρηνα τι την ηθελαν;;;!!!η καρδια μου πηγε κι ηρθε στο ξαφνικο...δεν παμε καλααα


Παιδιά σοβαρά τώρα;

Μα πραγματικά τους γέρους και τους καρδιακούς θα τους στείλουν μια ώρα αρχύτερα.

----------


## Ορέστης

Παιδια ειχα ξεχασει τη φωνη δυνατα και εκει που εγραφα αρχισε το ταμπλετ να κανει σα δαιμονισμενο!

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Παιδιά σοβαρά τώρα;
> 
> Μα πραγματικά τους γέρους και τους καρδιακούς θα τους στείλουν μια ώρα αρχύτερα.


Ναι σοβαροτατα!Σειρηνα πολεμου,πολυ δυνατος ηχος.Δεν μπορουσαν να στειλουν ενα απλο sms;Φαντασου τωρα μετα τις δεκα το βραδυ να πεταγεσαι ετσι.Περασαν μερικα δευτερολεπτα να καταλαβω τι εγινε.Με την σειρηνα εκτος οτι ξεσπαστηκα,νομιζα κι οτι κατι εγινε κ πρεπει να βγουμε απτα σπιτια μας.Κανονικη σειρηνα πολεμου.Δεν πανε καλα οι ανθρωποι.

----------


## Ορέστης

> Ναι σοβαροτατα!Σειρηνα πολεμου,πολυ δυνατος ηχος.Δεν μπορουσαν να στειλουν ενα απλο sms;Φαντασου τωρα μετα τις δεκα το βραδυ να πεταγεσαι ετσι.Περασαν μερικα δευτερολεπτα να καταλαβω τι εγινε.Με την σειρηνα εκτος οτι ξεσπαστηκα,νομιζα κι οτι κατι εγινε κ πρεπει να βγουμε απτα σπιτια μας.Κανονικη σειρηνα πολεμου.Δεν πανε καλα οι ανθρωποι.


Αν καποιος φορουσε ακουστικα θα παθαινε ζημια στ αυτια.

----------


## Ορέστης

> Το Dune το εχεις διαβασει; (ασχετο/σχετικο με μεμβρανες )
> 
> Χρειαζεσαι μια γωνια να γραφεις με την ησυχια σου. Κατανοητο... Αν κλεισεις μια καλη συμφωνια με καποιον ξενο εκδοτη μπορει να αλλαξει λογικα η ζωη σου. Αλλα δεν ξερω πως/αν το σκεφτεσαι επαγγελματικα το ζητημα.


Εχω δει την ταινια Dune. Παει η εμπνευση, εφυγε.





> Ακυρώθηκε σήμερα ένα μάθημα γιατί η καθηγήτρια είναι από την πρωτεύουσα που εκεί έχουν κλείσει τα σχολεία μέχρι την Δευτέρα. Επίσης έκλεισε η ιατρική σχολή γιατί οι φοιτητές είχαν έρθει σε επαφή με έναν γιατρό που είναι επιβεβαιωμένο κρούσμα. Αν ακυρωθούν κι' άλλα μαθήματα ή μεταφερθούν οι εξετάσεις για πιο αργά θα εκνευριστώ πάρα πολύ. Εδώ ήδη μετράω αντίστροφα.
> 
> Ακούγεται πολύ ωραίο αυτό. Βάλε ακουστικά ή να γράφεις σε ώρες που η μάνα σου κοιμάται.


Μπλακυ ειναι σιγουρο οτι θα παρθουν κι αλλα μετρα. Ενας γνωστος αμερικανος επιδημιολογος λεει οτι ειναι πιθανον να κολλησει το 60% του παγκοσμιου πληθυσμου.

----------


## Macgyver

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Ορέστης

> Μπλακυ ειναι σιγουρο οτι θα παρθουν κι αλλα μετρα. Ενας γνωστος αμερικανος επιδημιολογος λεει οτι ειναι πιθανον να κολλησει το 60% του παγκοσμιου πληθυσμου.


]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]

αυτα τα λενε οι ειδησεις , που επιδιδονται ασυστολα στην τρομολαγεια , ...αλητες δημοσιογραφοι , γι αυτο δεν βλεπω ειδησεις εδω και 15 χρονια ........ουτε ο 3ος παγκοσιος πολεμος να ξεσπαγε δεν θαχαμε τοσους νεκρους , με την χρηση πυρηνικων οπλων ........κι εμεις τα χαβουμε......
κι εσυ ταναμεταδιδεις , κοφτο ρε φιλε , αμα φοβασαι, δικαιωμα σου ........αλλα να τρομοκρατεις τους αλλους ξεφευγει απ τα δικαιωματα σου ......[/QUOTE]

Αναμεταδιδω τον γιατρο Michael Osterholm. Κι εγω ειμαι υπερ της ψυχραιμιας αλλα ο συγκεκριμενος ανθρωπος ειναι πολυ σοβαρος.

----------


## Macgyver

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------αστο μωρε ......ακυρον ........

----------


## Macgyver

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Macgyver

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Macgyver

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------δεν σβηνει το ατιμο, και δεν ξερω να σβηνω ποστ μου ολοκληρα , ασχετιδης γαρ ........
σορυ Ορεστη για το ποστ .............. δεν τοθελα ,,.........σε θεωρω καλοπροαιρετο , αλλα εχω ακμανει με τις ειδησεις των τηλεορασεων ........

----------


## Macgyver

[QUOTE=Ορέστης;1098

----------


## Macgyver

Εχω σκεφτει , μην τσακωθεις ποτε με γυναικα , θα σε βγαλει φταιχτη ( φταις δε φταις ) , και ζητησεις κι ενα συγγνωμη , μαυτα που σου καταλογισε , σατανικα/εφευρετικα πλασματα ( οχι ολες remedy ) , πολλες ομως εκ της μακρας εμπειριας μου , παντα ειναι οι αθωες περιστερές , και συ ο ' κακος ΄ ........ακομη και με τις πρωην μου , παντα εφταιγα εγω ! πλην μιας , που κοιταζε τα χρηματα , ομως κενη περιεχομενου ......προτιμουσα την αποχωρηση , παντα , παρα τον διαπληκτισμο .........οπερ και εκανα .........γι αυτο , και για αλλλους λογους δεν εχωποτε παντρευτει .......αλλα δεν ειμαι κατα του γαμου .......αμα μεγαλωσουν , ωριμαζουν , υποθετω , και σταματανε τις μπουρδες ........αλλα i really doubt it .......

----------


## oboro

Λοιπον τι λες μακ; Θα επιτιθεσαι σε οποιον αθελα του σε κανει να φοβασαι με αυτα που γραφει για τον κορονοϊο; Ασχετα αν ειναι ακριβη η οχι, ασχετα αν μας απασχολει ολους το θεμα;

Δε θα αυτολογοκρινομαστε για να μη σκανδαλιζεσαι εσυ.

----------


## Macgyver

> Λοιπον τι λες μακ; Θα επιτιθεσαι σε οποιον αθελα του σε κανει να φοβασαι με αυτα που γραφει για τον κορονοϊο; Ασχετα αν ειναι ακριβη η οχι, ασχετα αν μας απασχολει ολους το θεμα;
> 
> Δε θα αυτολογοκρινομαστε για να μη σκανδαλιζεσαι εσυ.


Και συ περιμενεις απαντηση ? αδικως , σουχω κανει αναφορα στην διαχειρηση , για παρενοχληση ...

----------


## oboro

Τι να σου πω, αναμενω τον βαρυ τον πελεκυ της κρισης τους  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


Συνεχισε εν τω μεταξυ να βριζεις κοσμο και δεκα λεπτα μετα να τρεχεις να κανεις εντιτ, μη σε πιασουν...

----------


## ioannis2

> Εχω δει την ταινια Dune. Παει η εμπνευση, εφυγε.
> 
> 
> Μπλακυ ειναι σιγουρο οτι θα παρθουν κι αλλα μετρα. Ενας γνωστος αμερικανος επιδημιολογος λεει οτι ειναι πιθανον να κολλησει το 60% του παγκοσμιου πληθυσμου.


Δεν έχω δει την ταινία Dune. Έχω δει μια άλλη πρόσφατα που την είχα ξαναδεί και πριν 10 περίπου χρόνια που βγήκε στους κινηματογράφους όπου ένα φάρμακο για τον καρκίνο μετατράπηκε σε επιδημία λύσσας όπου όλος ο πληθυσμός κόλλησε λύσσα, έγιναν δηλαδή ανθρωπόμορφα σκυλιά εκτός από ένα αφρικανό μαζί με τον σκύλο του, κάπου στη Νέα Υόρκη, που κρυβόταν στο σπίτι το βράδυ και έβγαινε έξω την μέρα επειδή οι λυσσάνθρωποι δεν άντεχαν στο φως. ..μου διαφεύγει το όνομα της ταινίας!

Δεν με ανησυχεί ο κορονοιος. Αυτό που έντονα με ανησυχεί είναι οι ευάλωτοι συνάνθρωποι μας. Για αυτούς γίνεται το όλο θέμα. Αυτούς πρέπει να προστατέψουμε διότι η ίδια η ζωή τους τίθεται σε κίνδυνο άπαξ κι αρρώστησαν! Δυστυχώς, άθελα μας, οι υγιείς (στο βαθμό που το γνωρίζουμε λολ) μπορεί να μετατραπούμε σε μεταδότες της νόσου σ αυτούς, κι αυτό είναι το δεύτερο θέμα που προκαλεί το πρωτο.

----------


## elisabet

> Κανονικα ουδεις πολιτειακος παραγων δε θα επρεπε να μπορει να επιταξει τις λειτουργιες μιας προσωπικης συσκευης με αυτο τον τροπο. Ειναι δυνατον να σκουζει ο εξοπλισμος μου χωρις την αδεια μου; Με ποιο αρθρο του συνταγματος κυριοι.


Πέρα απτην πλάκα, έχεις δίκιο σε αυτό. Με ποιο δικαίωμα μετατρέπουν προσωπικές συσκευές σε σειρήνες; Δεν μου ήρθε μνμ αλλά όσο το σκέφτομαι είναι εξοργιστικό να ακούς το κινητό σου ξαφνικά να κάνει σαν σειρήνα. Για μια ακόμα φορά στο όνομα της ασφάλειας μπορεί να καταπατηθούν τα πάντα.

----------


## Κύκνος

> Πέρα απτην πλάκα, έχεις δίκιο σε αυτό. Με ποιο δικαίωμα μετατρέπουν προσωπικές συσκευές σε σειρήνες; Δεν μου ήρθε μνμ αλλά όσο το σκέφτομαι είναι εξοργιστικό να ακούς το κινητό σου ξαφνικά να κάνει σαν σειρήνα. Για μια ακόμα φορά στο όνομα της ασφάλειας μπορεί να καταπατηθούν τα πάντα.


Ούτε εμένα μου ήρθε... Τι ακριβώς συνέβη;

----------


## Macgyver

> Ούτε εμένα μου ήρθε... Τι ακριβώς συνέβη;


το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## Κύκνος

> το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης..


Δεν θεωρώ την Ελισάβετ ανόητη, εγώ τη συμπαθώ...

----------


## oboro

> Πέρα απτην πλάκα, έχεις δίκιο σε αυτό. Με ποιο δικαίωμα μετατρέπουν προσωπικές συσκευές σε σειρήνες; Δεν μου ήρθε μνμ αλλά όσο το σκέφτομαι είναι εξοργιστικό να ακούς το κινητό σου ξαφνικά να κάνει σαν σειρήνα. Για μια ακόμα φορά στο όνομα της ασφάλειας μπορεί να καταπατηθούν τα πάντα.


To ποιο πιθανο ειναι πως τυπικα ειναι ηχος και δυνατοτητα ειδιοποιησης που υπαρχει σε ολα τα σμαρτφοοουν, και ειναι στο χερι του χρηστη να τον αλλαξει καπου βαθια μεσα στις ρυθμισεις. Τωρα ποσο πραγματικο ελεγχο εχει ο καταναλωτης με τοσο εξεζητημενες λειτουργιες... Εδω εχει βουηξει το νετ για τα προεγκατεστημενα app που αποδεικνυονται κακοβουλα και ορισμενα δεν αφαιρουνται ουτε με επαναφορα εργοστασιακων ρυθμισεων! Μονο με "χειρουργικη" αφαιρεση πο φυσικα πρεπει οι ειδικοι πρωτα να εχουν δοκιμασει για εμας τους υπολοιπους οτι εχει αποτελεσμα. Ειδικα το οικοσυστημα του Android ειναι ξεφραγο αμπελι.

----------


## Πες το μου και αυτό

> Ούτε εμένα μου ήρθε... Τι ακριβώς συνέβη;


Καλημέρα κυκνε!
Στάλθηκε μήνυμα με οδηγίες για τον ιό απο την Πολιτική Προστασία.
Έλεγε να παραμένουμε οσο μπορούμε σπίτι ειδικά οι ευπαθείς ομαδες.
Στάλθηκε ταυτοχρόνως σε όλα τα κινητά.

----------


## oboro

> Δεν θεωρώ την Ελισάβετ ανόητη, εγώ τη συμπαθώ...


Το θεμα ειναι, ριπορτ του εκανες; Γιατι εγω δεν προλαβα πριν το γενναιο, αντρικιο εντιτ του  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


Θα το πως ευθεως, μακ. Για αυτο και μονο που κανεις, εμπαιζοντας θρασυδειλα και εμας αλλα τη διαχειριση πρωτιστως, οφειλουν να σε αποκλεισουν.

----------


## Κύκνος

> Καλημέρα κυκνε!
> Στάλθηκε μήνυμα με οδηγίες για τον ιό απο την Πολιτική Προστασία.
> Έλεγε να παραμένουμε οσο μπορούμε σπίτι ειδικά οι ευπαθείς ομαδες.
> Στάλθηκε ταυτοχρόνως σε όλα τα κινητά.


Μάλιστα... Σ' ευχαριστώ που μου είπες  :Smile: 
Εμένα δεν μου ήρθε αλλά δεν έχω smartphone, χάλασε και οικονομικά τώρα μόνο ένα απλό μπορούσα να πάρω...

----------


## oboro

> το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.


Α, τελικα προλαβα το δευτερο εντιτ σου. Η μηπως το πεμπτο; 

Ντροπη απλα.

----------


## Κύκνος

> Το θεμα ειναι, ριπορτ του εκανες; Γιατι εγω δεν προλαβα πριν το γενναιο, αντρικιο εντιτ του 
> 
> 
> Θα το πως ευθεως, μακ. Για αυτο και μονο που κανεις, εμπαιζοντας θρασυδειλα και εμας αλλα τη διαχειριση πρωτιστως, οφειλουν να σε αποκλεισουν.


Όχι, δεν έκανα... Η Ελισάβετ ξέρει ότι τη συμπαθώ αλλά δεν έχω καμιά διάθεση να εμπλακώ σε λογομαχία...
Είμαι αρκετά φορτισμένη ψυχολογικά και δεν έχω αντοχές... Ως εδώ μπορώ...

----------


## oboro

Απολυτως κατανοητο, εχω αποφυγει κι εγω παμπολλες φορες στο παρελθον να εμπλακω για να μην συγχιζομαι παραπανω.

----------


## Macgyver

> Όχι, δεν έκανα... Η Ελισάβετ ξέρει ότι τη συμπαθώ αλλά δεν έχω καμιά διάθεση να εμπλακώ σε λογομαχία...
> Είμαι αρκετά φορτισμένη ψυχολογικά και δεν έχω αντοχές... Ως εδώ μπορώ...



Λυπαμαι Κυκνε που εισαι ψυχολογικα φορτισμενη , αλλα θα περασει κι αυτο, κι εγω το παθαινω..............

----------


## Κύκνος

> Απολυτως κατανοητο, εχω αποφυγει κι εγω παμπολλες φορες στο παρελθον να εμπλακω για να μην συγχιζομαι παραπανω.


Χαίρομαι που το καταλαβαίνεις...  :Smile: 

Μάθατε ότι είχαμε το πρώτο θανατηφόρο κρούσμα στη χώρα;

----------


## oboro

Ναι τωρα διαβασα για τον 66χρονο κυριο που τελικα δεν τα καταφερε  :Frown:

----------


## elisabet

> Ούτε εμένα μου ήρθε... Τι ακριβώς συνέβη;


Απαντούσα σε συνέχεια της προηγούμενη συζήτησης που είχαν τα παιδιά εδώ κι αρκετά μέλη ανέφεραν πως χτυπούσε το κινητό τους σαν σειρήνα για να ειδοποιηθούν για τον ιο. Σε μένα δεν έχει έρθει τίποτα αλλά το βρίσκω εξοργιστικό να έχουν τέτοια πρόσβαση σε προσωπικές συσκευές.

----------


## ntinti

Εγώ την ξεκίνησα την συζήτηση για τον ήχο....
Οκ είμαστε και ανόητες τώρα πραγματικά λυπάμαι.....

----------


## Macgyver

> Χαίρομαι που το καταλαβαίνεις... ;


Σε κατλαβαινω επειδη εισαι εξυπνη , κατα ταλλαδεν ξερω τι ναπω

----------


## ioannis2

> Εντάξει αν δεν πάω από κορονοιο θα πάω από τον ήχο του μηνύματος που έστειλε το Υπουργείο......
> 
> Ούτε η σειρήνα του πολέμου δεν χτυπάει έτσι.....





> Δεν σας ήρθε ?
> 
> Εμάς όλα τα κινητά και των παιδιών βάρεσαν σαν σειρήνα ψαχνομασταν.....





> Μου ρθε και επαθα ταρακουλο...λεω τι γινεται πολεμος;;;τρομαξα με την σειρηνα





> Απαντούσα σε συνέχεια της προηγούμενη συζήτησης που είχαν τα παιδιά εδώ κι αρκετά μέλη ανέφεραν πως χτυπούσε το κινητό τους σαν σειρήνα για να ειδοποιηθούν για τον ιο. Σε μένα δεν έχει έρθει τίποτα αλλά το βρίσκω εξοργιστικό να έχουν τέτοια πρόσβαση σε προσωπικές συσκευές.


Αν κατάλαβα καλά σας ήρθε μήνυμα στο κινητό από την Υπηρεσία πολιτικής προστασίας τέλος πάντων από την αρμόδια υπηρεσία το οποίο εκτός από γραπτό κείμενο ηχούσε και το κινητό σαν σειρήνα ή σαν σύστημα συναγερμού?
Εμάς δεν έχουν στείλει κάτι τετοιο ...προς το παρόν.

Η τελευταία φορά που μου συνέβη κατι τετοιο, οι μοναδικές φορες δλδ, ήταν παλιά όταν είχα μπει σε κάτι σελίδες ακατάλληλου περιεχομένου (λολ) και ηχούσε σαν σειρήνα το κινητό και συνάμα μου βγαζε στην οθόνη μήνυμα ότι η συσκευή μου προσβλήθηκε από ιό.

----------


## Ορέστης

> Λοιπον τι λες μακ; Θα επιτιθεσαι σε οποιον αθελα του σε κανει να φοβασαι με αυτα που γραφει για τον κορονοϊο; Ασχετα αν ειναι ακριβη η οχι, ασχετα αν μας απασχολει ολους το θεμα;
> 
> Δε θα αυτολογοκρινομαστε για να μη σκανδαλιζεσαι εσυ.


Νταξει μωρε, ειπε μια κουβεντσ παραπανω ο ανθρωπος, και μετα το μετανιωσε. Εμενα αυτο μου φτανει.

----------


## Ορέστης

> To ποιο πιθανο ειναι πως τυπικα ειναι ηχος και δυνατοτητα ειδιοποιησης που υπαρχει σε ολα τα σμαρτφοοουν, και ειναι στο χερι του χρηστη να τον αλλαξει καπου βαθια μεσα στις ρυθμισεις. Τωρα ποσο πραγματικο ελεγχο εχει ο καταναλωτης με τοσο εξεζητημενες λειτουργιες... Εδω εχει βουηξει το νετ για τα προεγκατεστημενα app που αποδεικνυονται κακοβουλα και ορισμενα δεν αφαιρουνται ουτε με επαναφορα εργοστασιακων ρυθμισεων! Μονο με "χειρουργικη" αφαιρεση πο φυσικα πρεπει οι ειδικοι πρωτα να εχουν δοκιμασει για εμας τους υπολοιπους οτι εχει αποτελεσμα. Ειδικα το οικοσυστημα του Android ειναι ξεφραγο αμπελι.


Το xiaomi μου εβγαλε επιλογη να μη λαμβανω ειδοποιησεις. Δεν ειχε καπου επιλογη για να κλεισω τον ηχο. Το samsung δε βρισκω που εχει τις επιλογες

----------


## elisabet

> Αν κατάλαβα καλά σας ήρθε μήνυμα στο κινητό από την Υπηρεσία πολιτικής προστασίας τέλος πάντων από την αρμόδια υπηρεσία το οποίο εκτός από γραπτό κείμενο ηχούσε και το κινητό σαν σειρήνα ή σαν σύστημα συναγερμού?
> Εμάς δεν έχουν στείλει κάτι τετοιο ...προς το παρόν.
> 
> Η τελευταία φορά που μου συνέβη κατι τετοιο, οι μοναδικές φορες δλδ, ήταν παλιά όταν είχα μπει σε κάτι σελίδες ακατάλληλου περιεχομένου (λολ) και ηχούσε σαν σειρήνα το κινητό και συνάμα μου βγαζε στην οθόνη μήνυμα ότι η συσκευή μου προσβλήθηκε από ιό.


Εμένα δεν μου ήρθε αλλά από ότι κατάλαβα γιατί υπήρξαν πολλές αντιδράσεις για το θέμα, δεν ηχούσε το κινητό όταν άνοιγες το μνμ....η ειδοποίηση για το μνμ ήταν ήχος σειρήνας άσχετα από τον ήχο που είχε επιλέξει ο καθένας για τις ειδοποιήσεις μηνυμάτων.

Κυκλοφόρησαν και διάφορα αστεία όπως ΕΜΦΡΑΓΜΑ- ΚΟΡΟΝΟΙΟΣ : 1-0

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Αν κατάλαβα καλά σας ήρθε μήνυμα στο κινητό από την Υπηρεσία πολιτικής προστασίας τέλος πάντων από την αρμόδια υπηρεσία το οποίο εκτός από γραπτό κείμενο ηχούσε και το κινητό σαν σειρήνα ή σαν σύστημα συναγερμού?
> Εμάς δεν έχουν στείλει κάτι τετοιο ...προς το παρόν.
> 
> Η τελευταία φορά που μου συνέβη κατι τετοιο, οι μοναδικές φορες δλδ, ήταν παλιά όταν είχα μπει σε κάτι σελίδες ακατάλληλου περιεχομένου (λολ) και ηχούσε σαν σειρήνα το κινητό και συνάμα μου βγαζε στην οθόνη μήνυμα ότι η συσκευή μου προσβλήθηκε από ιό.


Όχι απλά ηχουσε..Το αίμα μας έκοψε..

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Εμένα δεν μου ήρθε αλλά από ότι κατάλαβα γιατί υπήρξαν πολλές αντιδράσεις για το θέμα, δεν ηχούσε το κινητό όταν άνοιγες το μνμ....η ειδοποίηση για το μνμ ήταν ήχος σειρήνας άσχετα από τον ήχο που είχε επιλέξει ο καθένας για τις ειδοποιήσεις μηνυμάτων.
> 
> Κυκλοφόρησαν και διάφορα αστεία όπως ΕΜΦΡΑΓΜΑ- ΚΟΡΟΝΟΙΟΣ : 1-0


Χαχα όντως έμφραγμα-κορονοιος 1-0 
Ήταν και βράδυ μες στην ηρεμία.. Πετάχτηκα πάνω κυριολεκτικά  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ορέστης

Μπλακ σβησε πμ να σου στειλω

----------


## oboro

> Το xiaomi μου εβγαλε επιλογη να μη λαμβανω ειδοποιησεις. Δεν ειχε καπου επιλογη για να κλεισω τον ηχο. Το samsung δε βρισκω που εχει τις επιλογες


Τα Xiaomi χαρακτηριζονται απο ευστοχες επιλογες στη σχεδιαση τους γενικοτερα οποτε δε με εκπλησσει. Αλλα τωρα ναι, σκεψου η μονη επιλογη για την πλειονοτητα του κοσμου να ειναι η καταβυθηση στα αδυτα των ρυθμισεων... Για συναγερμο που μεχρι παραπροχθες δεν θα περιμενε καν να ηχησει κανεις.

----------


## elisabet

> Χαχα όντως έμφραγμα-κορονοιος 1-0 
> Ήταν και βράδυ μες στην ηρεμία.. Πετάχτηκα πάνω κυριολεκτικά


χαχαχαχα
Ειναι εντελως βλακες οι ανθρωποι τι να πεις! Μ αρεσει που λενε οτι δνε θελουν να σπειρουν τον πανικο κ τρομοκρατησαν τον κοσμο χθες με τις βλακειες τους. Αντε τωρα να ναι ενας μεγαλος ανθρωπος να κοιμαται κ να αρχισει να ακουει σειρηνες! Εχουμε κ τα βλαμενα τα καναλια ολη μερα με το θεμα της Τουρκιας, πολύ ήθελε ο άλλος να νομίσει οτι γίνεται πολεμος;

----------


## ntinti

> χαχαχαχα
> Ειναι εντελως βλακες οι ανθρωποι τι να πεις! Μ αρεσει που λενε οτι δνε θελουν να σπειρουν τον πανικο κ τρομοκρατησαν τον κοσμο χθες με τις βλακειες τους. Αντε τωρα να ναι ενας μεγαλος ανθρωπος να κοιμαται κ να αρχισει να ακουει σειρηνες! Εχουμε κ τα βλαμενα τα καναλια ολη μερα με το θεμα της Τουρκιας, πολύ ήθελε ο άλλος να νομίσει οτι γίνεται πολεμος;


Εμένα πάντως το μυαλό μου στους Τούρκους πήγε κατευθείαν....

----------


## elisabet

> Εμένα πάντως το μυαλό μου στους Τούρκους πήγε κατευθείαν....


Καθόλου παράξενο, γιαυτό λέω πως είναι βλάκες. Οταν μας παρουσιάζουν ολημερίς σκηνικό πολέμου και μετά μες τον ύπνο σου ακους σειρήνες, δεν είσαι παράλογη να σκεφτείς πόλεμο ντιντι.

----------


## oboro

> Καθόλου παράξενο, γιαυτό λέω πως είναι βλάκες. Οταν μας παρουσιάζουν ολημερίς σκηνικό πολέμου και μετά μες τον ύπνο σου ακους σειρήνες, δεν είσαι παράλογη να σκεφτείς πόλεμο ντιντι.


Ωχ σ' αυτο εχετε δικιο...

Δε θα επρεπε ομως για πολεμο να υπαρχει ξεχωριστη ειδοποιηση αλλου τυπου; Δηλαδη οκ ειναι λιγο κατηγορια απο μονη της  :Stick Out Tongue:  Για λιγοτερο κρισιμα θεματα οπως παγκοσμια, ανευ προηγουμενου πανδημια κορονοϊου η ειδοποιηση θα μπορουσε να ειναι πχ το κελαηδισμα απο ενα σπουργιτι.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Αλεξία10

> χαχαχαχα
> Ειναι εντελως βλακες οι ανθρωποι τι να πεις! Μ αρεσει που λενε οτι δνε θελουν να σπειρουν τον πανικο κ τρομοκρατησαν τον κοσμο χθες με τις βλακειες τους. Αντε τωρα να ναι ενας μεγαλος ανθρωπος να κοιμαται κ να αρχισει να ακουει σειρηνες! Εχουμε κ τα βλαμενα τα καναλια ολη μερα με το θεμα της Τουρκιας, πολύ ήθελε ο άλλος να νομίσει οτι γίνεται πολεμος;


Μας έχουν βάλει τον τρόμο..Είχαν κοιμηθεί τα παιδιά και είχα την απόλυτη ηρεμία..Και μου έκοψε το αίμα..Τόσο ταραχτηκα που πάτησα οκ και δεν διάβασα καν τι έλεγε..Σε πόλεμο πήγε το μυαλό μου με αυτά που ακούμε όλη μέρα..

----------


## elisabet

> Μας έχουν βάλει τον τρόμο..Είχαν κοιμηθεί τα παιδιά και είχα την απόλυτη ηρεμία..Και μου έκοψε το αίμα..Τόσο ταραχτηκα που πάτησα οκ και δεν διάβασα καν τι έλεγε..Σε πόλεμο πήγε το μυαλό μου με αυτά που ακούμε όλη μέρα..


Γιαυτο μακρια απο τηλεοράσεις! ΠΡοσωπικά έχω να ανοίξω τηλεόραση τουλάχιστον 6-7 χρόνια τώρα. Να φανταστείς έχω μια μικρή στο σπίτι που δεν ξέρω καν αν λειτουργεί ακόμα.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Γιαυτο μακρια απο τηλεοράσεις! ΠΡοσωπικά έχω να ανοίξω τηλεόραση τουλάχιστον 6-7 χρόνια τώρα. Να φανταστείς έχω μια μικρή στο σπίτι που δεν ξέρω καν αν λειτουργεί ακόμα.


Μετά το χθεσινό πραγματικά ορκιστηκα να μην ξαναδώ ειδήσεις..Και δεν μου έφτανε το μήνυμα..Με το που βρήκα ξανά την ανάσα μου πέρναγε η αστυνομία με όλη την ταχύτητα και σειρήνες..Εγώ από σειρήνα θα πάω..Κυκλοφορώ στο σπίτι με μάτια και αφτιά 14 πλέον  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ορέστης

Νιωθω φλεγμα βαθια στα πνευμονια μου που δυσκολευομαι να εκβαλλω. Μαλλον με κολλησε ο αδελφος μου

----------


## elis

μπραβο παιδια τα θεματα τουτη την ωρα φανερωνουν τα ανωτερα χαρισματα σασ κι εχουν πολυ ενδιαφερον βοηθεια μασ μαλλον ο θεοσ μασ φωτισε συγχαρητηρια εν χρηστο αδελφοι και εισ ανωτερα

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Αν κατάλαβα καλά σας ήρθε μήνυμα στο κινητό από την Υπηρεσία πολιτικής προστασίας τέλος πάντων από την αρμόδια υπηρεσία το οποίο εκτός από γραπτό κείμενο ηχούσε και το κινητό σαν σειρήνα ή σαν σύστημα συναγερμού?
> Εμάς δεν έχουν στείλει κάτι τετοιο ...προς το παρόν.
> 
> Η τελευταία φορά που μου συνέβη κατι τετοιο, οι μοναδικές φορες δλδ, ήταν παλιά όταν είχα μπει σε κάτι σελίδες ακατάλληλου περιεχομένου (λολ) και ηχούσε σαν σειρήνα το κινητό και συνάμα μου βγαζε στην οθόνη μήνυμα ότι η συσκευή μου προσβλήθηκε από ιό.


Σειρηνα πολεμου κανονικοτατα...παρααα πολυ δυναταααα...θα μπορουσε κανονικα καποιος να παθει εμφραγμα.

----------


## petros81

Σήμερα δεν ξέρω τι έπαθα, έγραψα σε ένα σωρό νήματα -κάτι που δεν το συνηθίζω- ελπίζοντας σε κάποια ανταπόκριση. Ένιωθα μοναξιά....
μπορεί να μην πήρα απαντήσεις αλλά τουλάχιστον χάρηκα που υπήρχαν κάποια Views. 

Μάλλον έγραψα γιατί θέλω λίγο να σκαλίσω τα ψυχολογικά μου ενόψει της αυριανής πρώτης συνάντησης μου με ομοιοπαθητικό γιατρό. έχω λίγο άγχος

Στη δουλειά σήμερα δεν ήμουν καθόλου παραγωγικός και είχα μια εσωστρέφεια.

----------


## petros81

λαθος νήμα παρακαλώ διαγράψτε το

----------


## Ορέστης

Μου περασε ο βηχας μονος του αλλα νιωθω να ανεβαζω πυρετο παλι.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Καλημέρα κυκνε!
> Στάλθηκε μήνυμα με οδηγίες για τον ιό απο την Πολιτική Προστασία.
> Έλεγε να παραμένουμε οσο μπορούμε σπίτι ειδικά οι ευπαθείς ομαδες.
> Στάλθηκε ταυτοχρόνως σε όλα τα κινητά.


Aπό χθες ανησυχώ για ένα συγκεκριμένο άτομο λόγω ιού.You know who...

----------


## Ορέστης

Nα σας πω εδω κατι αστεια περιστατικα. Περπαταω, βλεπω γερο με ανθυγιεινη φατσα. Κραταω αποσταση να δω τι θα κανει. Παρατηρω οτι κραταει χαρτομαντηλο και καθε τοσο σκουπιζει τη μυτη του. Χα!

Μετα ειμαι στο παρκο. Μπαινει καποιος μπροστα μου και μου κοβει το δρομο για να σκουπισει τα παπουτσια του (προφανως πατησε σκυλοσκατα). Αναγκαζομαι να λοξοδρομησω και πεφτω επανω σε ενα τσουρμο μυξιαρικα. Disease vectors!
Πρεπει να προσεχουμε οχι μονο τους υποπτους ως φορεις, αλλα και τα ατομα εκτροχιαστες ή παρεμποδιστες που κινουνται με περιεργο τροπο και μας οδηγουν επανω στα μικροβια.

----------


## oboro

Ειναι αληθεια πως τα μετρα κοινωνικης αποστασης πρεπει να τα ακολουθουν ολες οι κοινωνικες ομαδες, οχι μονο οι πιο ευαλωτες (που ηδη πρεπει να ειναι σπιτι τους). Αλλιως δε γινεται τιποτα.

----------


## elis

επειδη ειστε ολοι αχρηστοι θα πεθανω εγω μαλλον

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

Παιδια τι κανετε;;ολοι/ολα καλα;;;

----------


## ntinti

> Παιδια τι κανετε;;ολοι/ολα καλα;;;


Καλά όσο μπορούμε να είμαστε με όλη αυτή την κατάσταση ....

Εσύ ?

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Παιδια τι κανετε;;ολοι/ολα καλα;;;


Εγώ είμαι ζωντανή  :Smile:

----------


## blackbird

Εδώ έβγαλε διάγγελμα ο πρόεδρος πριν λίγο. Κλειστά σχολεία, σχολές, ιδιωτικά γυμναστήρια κτλ μέχρι 10 Απριλίου. Περιορισμένες μετακινήσεις κτλ. Θα στηρίξουν λέει και γονείς/εργαζόμενους που θα αναγκαστούν να μείνουν σπίτι για να προσέχουν τα παιδιά τους που δεν θα μπορούν να πάνε σχολείο.

https://m.kathimerini.com.cy/gr/poli...i-gia-koronoio

Εκεί τι γίνεται;

----------


## george1520

> Εδώ έβγαλε διάγγελμα ο πρόεδρος πριν λίγο. Κλειστά σχολεία, σχολές, ιδιωτικά γυμναστήρια κτλ μέχρι 10 Απριλίου. Περιορισμένες μετακινήσεις κτλ. Θα στηρίξουν λέει και γονείς/εργαζόμενους που θα αναγκαστούν να μείνουν σπίτι για να προσέχουν τα παιδιά τους που δεν θα μπορούν να πάνε σχολείο.
> 
> https://m.kathimerini.com.cy/gr/poli...i-gia-koronoio
> 
> Εκεί τι γίνεται;


Ε μιλούσε μισή ώρα άσκοπα. Και τι είπε? Τούτα που ήδη ξέραμε..

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Εδώ έβγαλε διάγγελμα ο πρόεδρος πριν λίγο. Κλειστά σχολεία, σχολές, ιδιωτικά γυμναστήρια κτλ μέχρι 10 Απριλίου. Περιορισμένες μετακινήσεις κτλ. Θα στηρίξουν λέει και γονείς/εργαζόμενους που θα αναγκαστούν να μείνουν σπίτι για να προσέχουν τα παιδιά τους που δεν θα μπορούν να πάνε σχολείο.
> 
> https://m.kathimerini.com.cy/gr/poli...i-gia-koronoio
> 
> Εκεί τι γίνεται;


Εδώ γίνεται ότι από αύριο κλείνουν όλα εκτός από φαρμακεία, σούπερ μάρκετ και περίπτερα..
Ακόμα και τα προγραμματισμένα χειρουργεία και τα ραντεβού σε νοσοκομεία ακυρώθηκαν..

----------


## Ορέστης

Να δω ποτε θα παω στον οδοντιατρο

----------


## Ορέστης

Υποσχεθηκα στη φιλη μου να της γραψω μια μικρη ιστορια με κατασκοπους ζομπι και ρομαντισμο, αλλα το βραδυ μιλαει με καποιον αλλο και μου λεει οτι ειναι ωρα να κανει τη γυμναστικη της. Θα γραψω κατι με θυμο εναντιον ολων.

----------


## Ορέστης

Παω στο δωματιο μου να παρω ενα σορτσακι για τον υπνο, εξαφανισμενο. Ψαχνω στο αλλο δωματιο νυχτιατικο, πουθενα. Κοιταω στο δωματιο της μανας μου στα πλυμενα δεν υπαρχει. Κρατησα την αναπνοη μου οσο ημουν στο δωματιο της για να μην την κολλησω τιποτα τρομαρα μου και απο την υποξια με επιασε τρομερος πονοκεφαλος. Δε μπορω να κοιμηθω απ τον πονοκεφαλο. Ολοι οι ανθρωποι αφηνουν ενα πραγμα στο δωματιο τους και την αλλη μερα το βρισκουν εκει. Εγω σαραντα χρονια ο, τι αφησω στο δωματιο μου βγαζει ποδια και φευγει! Δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να μεινει εκει που το αφησα. Να παω να ζησω σε ενα υπογειο να μην ψαχνω ολη μερα τα πραγματα μου απο τους διαολους.

----------


## george1520

> Παω στο δωματιο μου να παρω ενα σορτσακι για τον υπνο, εξαφανισμενο. Ψαχνω στο αλλο δωματιο νυχτιατικο, πουθενα. Κοιταω στο δωματιο της μανας μου στα πλυμενα δεν υπαρχει. Κρατησα την αναπνοη μου οσο ημουν στο δωματιο της για να μην την κολλησω τιποτα τρομαρα μου και απο την υποξια με επιασε τρομερος πονοκεφαλος. Δε μπορω να κοιμηθω απ τον πονοκεφαλο. Ολοι οι ανθρωποι αφηνουν ενα πραγμα στο δωματιο τους και την αλλη μερα το βρισκουν εκει. Εγω σαραντα χρονια ο, τι αφησω στο δωματιο μου βγαζει ποδια και φευγει! Δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να μεινει εκει που το αφησα. Να παω να ζησω σε ενα υπογειο να μην ψαχνω ολη μερα τα πραγματα μου απο τους διαολους.


Ίσως Ορέστη είναι καιρός να βγάλεις εσύ πόδια και να φύγεις από το σπίτι.

Από το σπίτι μπορώ να καταλάβω ότι δεν μπορείς να φύγεις επειδή δεν έχεις τα λεφτά. Τι κάνεις για να αποκτήσεις?

Ψυχολόγο γιατί δεν πας? Δεν βλέπεις ότι χρειάζεσαι βοήθεια?

----------


## Xfactor

> Παω στο δωματιο μου να παρω ενα σορτσακι για τον υπνο, εξαφανισμενο. Ψαχνω στο αλλο δωματιο νυχτιατικο, πουθενα. Κοιταω στο δωματιο της μανας μου στα πλυμενα δεν υπαρχει. Κρατησα την αναπνοη μου οσο ημουν στο δωματιο της για να μην την κολλησω τιποτα τρομαρα μου και απο την υποξια με επιασε τρομερος πονοκεφαλος. Δε μπορω να κοιμηθω απ τον πονοκεφαλο. Ολοι οι ανθρωποι αφηνουν ενα πραγμα στο δωματιο τους και την αλλη μερα το βρισκουν εκει. Εγω σαραντα χρονια ο, τι αφησω στο δωματιο μου βγαζει ποδια και φευγει! Δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να μεινει εκει που το αφησα. Να παω να ζησω σε ενα υπογειο να μην ψαχνω ολη μερα τα πραγματα μου απο τους διαολους.


Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## oboro

Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## Xfactor

> Κι αν θυμαμαι απο παλιοτερα δικα σου, σου ειχαν σβησει καμια δεκαρια, που εβριζες κοσμο. Αααχαχαχ 
> 
> Φορουμ ψυχολογικης υποστηριξης ειναι, οχι πηγαδακι κατω απο γεφυρα.


φιλικα παντα ! κομπλεξ λεγεται οταν ασχολεισαι με καποιον
καλημερες :Smile:

----------


## oboro

Εσυ πρωτος εγραψες στον Ορεστη οτι ασχολεισαι μαζι του, ουσιαστικα, οποτε...

Επισης, κομπλεξ ειναι αλλο πραγμα εντελως.

----------


## ntinti

Γιώργο τι αποφάσισες τελικά για τον σκυλακο σου ?

----------


## blackbird

Διάβασα κάτι στο φβ που με έκανε να κλάψω, οπότε ας το μοιραστώ κι' εδώ. Σαν κάποιος να μου έδωσε γερό χαστούκι. Δεν είμαι μάνα, δεν έχω παιδιά στο σπίτι που δεν ξέρω πώς να τα απασχολήσω. Είμαι όμως φοιτήτρια με άγχος για τα μαθήματα και αγχώδη διαταραχή, όπου είμαι αναγκασμένη να ζω σ' ένα τοξικό περιβάλλον και με τις τελευταίες εξελίξεις φρίκαρα. Και όμως όλα αυτά δεν είναι ΤΙΠΟΤΑ μπροστά σε θέματα υγείας και θανάτων. Όταν έβλεπα τα χειρότερα, πάντα στεναχωριόμουν και δεν με βοηθούσε γιατί είμαι από την φύση μου ενοχικός άνθρωπος. Όμως όχι πια. Γερό χαστούκι το συγκεκριμένο, όπως και κάθε φορά που επισκέπτομαι νοσοκομείο.


"Πριν λίγο, στο Νεκροταφείο, το μάτι μου έπεσε σε έναν κύριο γύρω στα 60 με γκρίζα μαλλιά.
Στεκόταν μόνος με σκυμμένο το κεφάλι. Στο ένα χέρι του κρατούσε ένα τσιγάρο και με το άλλο χάιδευε την εικόνα της κόρης του στο μνήμα. *Σα να σταμάτησε και ο δικός μου ο χρόνος μπροστά στην εικόνα αυτή...* Μπαίνοντας στο αμάξι μου για να φύγω μου ήρθε στο νου μια ανάρτηση μιας κυρίας που είδα το πρωί: «Μου λέτε τι να κάνουμε τόσες μέρες με τα παιδιά στο σπίτι;»

Ρώτα τον κύριο...
Φαντάζομαι κάτι θα έχει να σου πει..."

----------


## Ορέστης

Μικρο δε με πηγαιναν πουθενα οι γονεις μου. Η μανα μου δουλευε και ο πατερας μου χαρτοπαιζε στο καφενειο. Μαλιστα δεν ερχονταν καν να με παραλαβουν απο το σχολειο και ειχαν συνεννοηθει με την καθαριστρια να μενω μεσα μετα το σχολασμα μεχρι να ερθει καποιος το βραδυ, συνηθως ο αδερφος μου, να με παρει. Δεν ξερω ποσες ωρες περνουσαν, θυμαμαι μονο οτι βραδιαζε. Εγω απλα καθομουν στα σκαλακια χωρις τιποτε να κανω. Τα κακομαθημενσ του καθενος εχουν κομπιουτερ και βιβλια. Αντε απο κει χαμου!

----------


## ntinti

> Διάβασα κάτι στο φβ που με έκανε να κλάψω, οπότε ας το μοιραστώ κι' εδώ. Σαν κάποιος να μου έδωσε γερό χαστούκι. Δεν είμαι μάνα, δεν έχω παιδιά στο σπίτι που δεν ξέρω πώς να τα απασχολήσω. Είμαι όμως φοιτήτρια με άγχος για τα μαθήματα και αγχώδη διαταραχή, όπου είμαι αναγκασμένη να ζω σ' ένα τοξικό περιβάλλον και με τις τελευταίες εξελίξεις φρίκαρα. Και όμως όλα αυτά δεν είναι ΤΙΠΟΤΑ μπροστά σε θέματα υγείας και θανάτων. Όταν έβλεπα τα χειρότερα, πάντα στεναχωριόμουν και δεν με βοηθούσε γιατί είμαι από την φύση μου ενοχικός άνθρωπος. Όμως όχι πια. Γερό χαστούκι το συγκεκριμένο, όπως και κάθε φορά που επισκέπτομαι νοσοκομείο.
> 
> 
> "Πριν λίγο, στο Νεκροταφείο, το μάτι μου έπεσε σε έναν κύριο γύρω στα 60 με γκρίζα μαλλιά.
> Στεκόταν μόνος με σκυμμένο το κεφάλι. Στο ένα χέρι του κρατούσε ένα τσιγάρο και με το άλλο χάιδευε την εικόνα της κόρης του στο μνήμα. *Σα να σταμάτησε και ο δικός μου ο χρόνος μπροστά στην εικόνα αυτή...* Μπαίνοντας στο αμάξι μου για να φύγω μου ήρθε στο νου μια ανάρτηση μιας κυρίας που είδα το πρωί: «Μου λέτε τι να κάνουμε τόσες μέρες με τα παιδιά στο σπίτι;»
> 
> Ρώτα τον κύριο...
> Φαντάζομαι κάτι θα έχει να σου πει..."


Το διάβασα και εγώ ....
Μαχαίρια στην καρδιά.....

Εγώ πάλι για το μόνο που χαίρομαι είναι ότι επιτέλους έχω τα παιδιά στο σπίτι ,ειδικά την κόρη μου που φέτος δίνει πανελλήνιες και ερχόταν στο σπίτι μόνο για να φάει και να κοιμηθεί........

----------


## Ορέστης

> Το διάβασα και εγώ ....
> Μαχαίρια στην καρδιά.....
> 
> Εγώ πάλι για το μόνο που χαίρομαι είναι ότι επιτέλους έχω τα παιδιά στο σπίτι ,ειδικά την κόρη μου που φέτος δίνει πανελλήνιες και ερχόταν στο σπίτι μόνο για να φάει και να κοιμηθεί........


Και που διαβαζε η κορη σου;

----------


## ntinti

> Μικρο δε με πηγαιναν πουθενα οι γονεις μου. Η μανα μου δουλευε και ο πατερας μου χαρτοπαιζε στο καφενειο. Μαλιστα δεν ερχονταν καν να με παραλαβουν απο το σχολειο και ειχαν συνεννοηθει με την καθαριστρια να μενω μεσα μετα το σχολασμα μεχρι να ερθει καποιος το βραδυ, συνηθως ο αδερφος μου, να με παρει. Δεν ξερω ποσες ωρες περνουσαν, θυμαμαι μονο οτι βραδιαζε. Εγω απλα καθομουν στα σκαλακια χωρις τιποτε να κανω. Τα κακομαθημενσ του καθενος εχουν κομπιουτερ και βιβλια. Αντε απο κει χαμου!


Ορέστη στα λεω με αγαπη αυτα......
επειδή εσένα οι γονείς σου σε μεγάλωσαν έτσι και έχεις αυτά τα απωθημένα δεν σημαίνει όλοι εμείς που παρεχουμε στα παιδιά μας κάποια πράγματα τα έχουμε κακομαθημένα........
Μην τα βλέπεις έτσι τα πράγματα δεν σε βοηθάει όλο αυτό.

----------


## ntinti

> Και που διαβαζε η κορη σου;


Στο φροντηστηριο και συνήθως μετά τις 10.30 που γυρνούσε στο σπίτι ........

----------


## blackbird

> Το διάβασα και εγώ ....
> Μαχαίρια στην καρδιά.....
> 
> Εγώ πάλι για το μόνο που χαίρομαι είναι ότι επιτέλους έχω τα παιδιά στο σπίτι ,ειδικά την κόρη μου που φέτος δίνει πανελλήνιες και ερχόταν στο σπίτι μόνο για να φάει και να κοιμηθεί........


Θα την χαρείς τώρα  :Smile: 
Καλή της επιτυχία!

----------


## george1520

> Γιώργο τι αποφάσισες τελικά για τον σκυλακο σου ?


Γειά σου Ντιντι. Ευχαριστώ που ρωτάς!!

Πίνουμε από χθες αντιβίωση γιατί έχει φλεγματα και μάλλον κρυωσε. Να πω την αλήθεια αγχώθηκα μήπως βγει αλήθεια αυτό που είπε ο πρώτος γιατρός για μετάσταση στους πνεύμονες γιαυτό έχει και φλεγματα. Ρώτησα αυτόν τον γιατρό και μου είπε "Ειναι νωρίς να εμφανισει συμπτώματα αν μια στο εκατομμύριο έχει δικιο. Ο καιρός είναι περίεργος και κρυωσε." Θα πάρει αντιβίωση για δέκα μέρες και θα την πάω να την δει ξανά. Είχε ανοίξει πάλι ο όγκος και έβγαζε υγρό με αίμα αλλά σήμερα είναι καλύτερα.

Νομίζω θα την κάνουμε την εγχείρηση.. Πιστεύω ότι θα ξυπνήσει και θα είναι μια χαρά.. Αλλιώς θα έχω συνέχεια θέμα με τους όγκους που ανοίγουν και μεγαλώνουν.

----------


## blackbird

> Γειά σου Ντιντι. Ευχαριστώ που ρωτάς!!
> 
> Πίνουμε από χθες αντιβίωση γιατί έχει φλεγματα και μάλλον κρυωσε. Να πω την αλήθεια αγχώθηκα μήπως βγει αλήθεια αυτό που είπε ο πρώτος γιατρός για μετάσταση στους πνεύμονες γιαυτό έχει και φλεγματα. Ρώτησα αυτόν τον γιατρό και μου είπε "Ειναι νωρίς να εμφανισει συμπτώματα αν μια στο εκατομμύριο έχει δικιο. Ο καιρός είναι περίεργος και κρυωσε." Θα πάρει αντιβίωση για δέκα μέρες και θα την πάω να την δει ξανά. Είχε ανοίξει πάλι ο όγκος και έβγαζε υγρό με αίμα αλλά σήμερα είναι καλύτερα.
> 
> *Νομίζω θα την κάνουμε την εγχείρηση.. Πιστεύω ότι θα ξυπνήσει και θα είναι μια χαρά..* Αλλιώς θα έχω συνέχεια θέμα με τους όγκους που ανοίγουν και μεγαλώνουν.


Νομίζω πως είναι η σωστότερη απόφαση για το σκυλάκι σου. Ούτως ή άλλως αν δεν την κάνεις θα ταλαιπωρείται και θα είσαι και συνέχεια στην τσίτα. Τώρα θα αγχωθείς μια φορά αλλά θα την σώσεις  :Smile:

----------


## george1520

> Νομίζω πως είναι η σωστότερη απόφαση για το σκυλάκι σου. Ούτως ή άλλως αν δεν την κάνεις θα ταλαιπωρείται και θα είσαι και συνέχεια στην τσίτα. Τώρα θα αγχωθείς μια φορά αλλά θα την σώσεις


Μα θα την σωσω??? Εκεί είναι το θέμα  :Frown:

----------


## ntinti

> Θα την χαρείς τώρα 
> Καλή της επιτυχία!


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ !!!!




> Γειά σου Ντιντι. Ευχαριστώ που ρωτάς!!
> 
> Πίνουμε από χθες αντιβίωση γιατί έχει φλεγματα και μάλλον κρυωσε. Να πω την αλήθεια αγχώθηκα μήπως βγει αλήθεια αυτό που είπε ο πρώτος γιατρός για μετάσταση στους πνεύμονες γιαυτό έχει και φλεγματα. Ρώτησα αυτόν τον γιατρό και μου είπε "Ειναι νωρίς να εμφανισει συμπτώματα αν μια στο εκατομμύριο έχει δικιο. Ο καιρός είναι περίεργος και κρυωσε." Θα πάρει αντιβίωση για δέκα μέρες και θα την πάω να την δει ξανά. Είχε ανοίξει πάλι ο όγκος και έβγαζε υγρό με αίμα αλλά σήμερα είναι καλύτερα.
> 
> Νομίζω θα την κάνουμε την εγχείρηση.. Πιστεύω ότι θα ξυπνήσει και θα είναι μια χαρά.. Αλλιώς θα έχω συνέχεια θέμα με τους όγκους που ανοίγουν και μεγαλώνουν.


Λογικό το σκεπτικό σου ,ότι και να βλέπουμε το μυαλό μας στο κακό πάει ,αλλά ευτυχώς είναι κρύωμα!!!!
Καλά θα κάνεις και εγώ αυτό πιστεύω θα ξυπνήσει και θα εχεις πάλι τον σκυλακο σου πίσω και καλά!!!

Καλή επιτυχία να έχει και όταν είναι να το κάνει να μας ενημερώσεις μη σε ρωτάω Συνέχεια !

----------


## george1520

> Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Λογικό το σκεπτικό σου ,ότι και να βλέπουμε το μυαλό μας στο κακό πάει ,αλλά ευτυχώς είναι κρύωμα!!!!
> Καλά θα κάνεις και εγώ αυτό πιστεύω θα ξυπνήσει και θα εχεις πάλι τον σκυλακο σου πίσω και καλά!!!
> 
> Καλή επιτυχία να έχει και όταν είναι να το κάνει να μας ενημερώσεις μη σε ρωτάω Συνέχεια !


Θα έρθω εδώ στο φόρουμ να σας το πω να δώσετε την θετική σας ενέργεια.. Για ένα περίεργο λόγο είναι ένα θέμα που δεν μπορώ να διαχειριστώ μόνος μου και ας έχω περάσει τόσα άλλα.

----------


## ntinti

> Θα έρθω εδώ στο φόρουμ να σας το πω να δώσετε την θετική σας ενέργεια.. Για ένα περίεργο λόγο είναι ένα θέμα που δεν μπορώ να διαχειριστώ μόνος μου και ας έχω περάσει τόσα άλλα.


Να μας τα λες στο είπα και την άλλη φορά.....
και χθες ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω αλλά λέω για να μην γράφει κάτι μάλλον δεν θέλει να το συζητάει ,....

Αν θες και σε ανακουφίζει άνοιξε θέμα ειδικό γι αυτό μας τα λες εκεί να μην ψαχνωμαστε κιολας

----------


## george1520

> Να μας τα λες στο είπα και την άλλη φορά.....
> και χθες ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω αλλά λέω για να μην γράφει κάτι μάλλον δεν θέλει να το συζητάει ,....
> 
> Αν θες και σε ανακουφίζει άνοιξε θέμα ειδικό γι αυτό μας τα λες εκεί να μην ψαχνωμαστε κιολας


Το σκέφτηκα αλλά λέω μετά αν κάνω θέμα στο φόρουμ θα του δώσω περισσότερη σημασία και θα αγχωθω περισσότερο.. Ίσως να σκέφτηκα και λάθος.. Δεν ξέρω

----------


## ntinti

> Το σκέφτηκα αλλά λέω μετά αν κάνω θέμα στο φόρουμ θα του δώσω περισσότερη σημασία και θα αγχωθω περισσότερο.. Ίσως να σκέφτηκα και λάθος.. Δεν ξέρω


Αν πιστεύεις ότι μέσα από την συζήτηση θα νοιώσεις καλύτερα καντω!

Θα κάνεις ότι σε κάνει να νιώθεις πιο καλα!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

το μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι οπιος επιλεξει να προσκηνησει αυτη τη νεα ταξη πραγματων δε προκειται να τον σωσει τιποτα και κανενας αφου οσο σκιζονται για την υγεια ολου του κοσμου τοσο καιρο τωρα το μονο πλεον που τους ενδιαφερει ειναι να περασουν τη καρτα του πολιτη και επειδη δε τους βολευουν αυτα που λεω για να προοθησουν τη καρτα προσπαθουν με καθε τροπο να κανουν να σταματησω να μιλαω και να κυκλοφορω εξω ΔΕ ΘΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ αν σταματησω να μιλαω απ το ιντερνετ θα συνεχισω στους δρομους και δε προκειτε να σταματησω να βγαινω αν αυτο νομιζετε και δε προκειται να τρομοκρατηθω αν αυτο νομιζετε τοσα χρονια που ολοι εχουν μαθει ολοι να σκυβουν το κεφαλι επειδη φοβουνται εγω δε φοβαμαι τιποτα και κανενα και δε σας ζητω να ντραπειτε γιατι ειναι εμφανες πλεον οτι το μονο που σας ενδιαφερει ειναι το τι θελουν τα αφεντικα σας ενω κανετε ταχα τους αρχηγους ενω προσκυνατε τα αφεντικα σας και τη νεα ταξη πραγματων να εχετε υποψη σας οτι οτι επιλεξετε να κανετε ΑΥΤΟ ΘΑ ΚΑΘΟΡΗΣΕΙ ΤΗ ΖΩΗ ΣΑΣ ΣΤΟ ΜΕΛΟΝ και να εχετε υποψη σας οτι οτι αποφαση παρετε μετα επιστροφη απο αυτη* δε θα υπαρχει*  να ξερετε ενα πραγμα μονο οτι ο καλυτερος τροπος για να εξολοθρευσει κανεις ψυχολογικα καποιον ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΓΕΜΙΣΕΙ ΦΟΒΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΡΟΜΟ αφου χωρις τη μονιμη κυνδινολογια κανεις δε προκειτε να μινει υποδουλος στο ματριξ βαφου η κινδυνολογια η προπαγανδα και η επιβολη της σιωπης μεσω του φοβου ειναι το μονιμο οπλο τους που με αυτο εξουσιαζουν τα πληθη ΟΣΟ ΥΠΟΤΑΣΕΣΤΕ ΣΤΟ ΦΟΒΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΤΡΟΜΟ τοσο περισσοτερο θα προσκυνησετε τη νεα ταξη πραγματων γιατι ο ΦΟΒΟΣ ειναι οτι η βενζινη για το αμαξι οπως η βενιζινη κινει το αμαξι με τον ιδιο τροπο και ο ΦΟΒΟΣ κινει το ματριξ δηλαδη αυτον τον εικονικο κοσμο αφου αυτο που ΤΡΕΜΟΥΝ πανω απο ολα ειναι μηπως μαθουν την αληθεια για το πλανητη αυτο και αρχισουν να το καταστρεφουν με το να μη σεβονται το περιβαλον με την ΟΙΚΟΛΟΓΙΚΗ ΣΗΝΕΙΔΗΣΗ ΤΟΥΣ που αντι να πουν οτι ολοι εχουν καθηκον να ειναι υποδουλοι στο ματριξ μιλουν για οικολογικη συνειδηση 

ΚΑΙ ΒΑΛΤΕ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΑ ΣΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΣΑΣ Ο ΦΟΒΟΣ για να λειτουργησει ο πλανητης αυτος ειναι οτι η βενζινη για το αμαξι ολα συμβαινουν μεσω του ΦΟΒΟΥ ΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΖΗΣΟΥΜΕ? ΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΦΑΜΕ? ΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΛΕΦΤΑ ΑΥΡΙΟ? ΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΑ? ΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ? ΚΥΒΕΡΝΗΣΗ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΒΛΕΠΕΤΕ ΑΝ ΑΥΤΟ ΝΟΜΙΖΕΤΕ ΚΥΒΕΡΝΗΣΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΥΠΟΔΟΥΛΩΣΗ ΜΕΣΩ ΤΟΥ ΦΟΒΟΥ θα πεθανουμε δε θα εχουμε να φαμε θα μινουμε στο περιθωριο θα μας κραξουν αν δε παρουμε τη καρτα του πολιτη ΟΤΙ ΒΛΕΠΕΤΕ ΕΙΝΑΙ* ΦΤΙΑΓΜΕΝΟ* ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΔΕΙΤΕ ΟΠΩΣ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΦΤΙΑΓΜΕΝΟ ΤΟ ΜΑΤΡΙΞ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΖΟΥΜΕ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΙΔΙΟ ΤΡΟΠΟ ΚΑΙ Ο ΦΟΒΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΦΤΙΑΓΜΕΝΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΔΩΣΕΙ ΒΕΝΖΙΝΗ ΣΤΟ ΚΟΣΜΟ ΑΥΤΟ

και δειτε με ποιο τροπο μεγαλωσατε τι βλεπατε οσο μεγαλωνατε ΤΑΙΝΙΕΣ ΠΟΥ Ο ΕΝΑΣ ΣΚΟΤΩΝΕ ΤΟΝ ΑΛΛΟ ΠΟΥ ολος τυχαιως ηταν ακαταληληλες για ανηλικους και δε μπορουσε να τς δει καπιος με τα σηματα που βαλανε στις τηλεορασεις εγω θυμαμαι οταν ειμουν 15 εβλεπα ταινιες συμφωνα με τα σηματα γιατι ΝΟΜΙΖΑ οτι αυτες θα μου πουν τη κρυφη αληθεια 

ΑΡΑ ΤΙ ΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΔΙΑΜΟΡΦΩΣΕΙ Ο ΚΑΘΕΝΑΣ ΜΑΣ? ΟΠΛΑ ΒΙΑ ΑΙΜΑ ΤΑΙΝΙΕΣ Ο ΕΝΑς ΤΡΩΕΙ ΤΟΝ ΑΛΛΟ ΚΑΙ ΥΠΟΤΑΓΗ ΜΕΣΩ ΤΟΥ *ΦΟΒΟΥ* ΒΛΕΠΕΤΕ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΚΥΒΕΡΝΗΣΗ ΣΑΣ ΟΧΙ ΟΣΟΥΣ ΒΛΕΠΕΤΕ ΑΛΛΑ Ο ΦΟΒΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΣΑΣ ΚΥΒΕΡΝΑ και σκεφτητε το καλα αυτο που λεω

ΣΑΣ ΤΟ ΞΑΝΑΛΕΩ ΑΝ ΘΕΛΗΣΕΤΕ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΤΕ ΥΠΟΔΟΥΛΟΙ ΣΤΗ ΝΕΑ ΤΑΞΗ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΩΝ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΦΟΒΟ Ως ΟΔΗΓΟ ΔΕ ΘΑ ΣΑς ΣΩΣΕΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ουτε καν ο Χριστος ΞΥΠΝΗΣΤΕ ΟΣΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙΡΟΣ πριν αρχισει να σας κυβερνα ο φοβος γιατι αν αρχισει να σας κυβερνα ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣΑΤΕ

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

θυμαμαι για παραδειγμα τον εαυτο μου οταν ειμουν παιδι να βλεπω ταινιες με αστυνομικους που καθαριζαν εν ψυχρω εγκληματιες ειναι τυχαιο νομιζετε οτι επαιζαν αυτες τις ταινιες στην ηλικια μου μερα μεσημερι ενω ΗΤΑΝ ΚΑΤΑΛΗΛΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ επειδη δεν εδειχναν εικονες σφαγης αμεσα αλλα πηγεναν τη καμερα αλλου και σας λεω το εξης αυτη η ταινια ξερετε τι πλυση εγκεφαλου μου ειχε κανει ? η ταινια αυτη ΚΑΤΑΛΗΛΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΜΕ ΕΠΙΘΜΙΤΗ ΓΟΝΙΚΗ ΣΥΝΑΙΝΕΣΗ θυμαμαι για παραδειγμα τον εαυτο μου να βλεπει αστυνομικο στα 14 και να ταβλιαζετε κατω ηταν συμπτωση ε? ηταν ο αγωνας τους να σωνουν τα παιδια οπως λενε με μονιμη πλυση εγκεφαλου και τη κυβερνηση ΤΑΦΟΠΛΑΚΑ που γραφει πανω τη λεεξη ΦΟΒΟΣ μεσα στο μυαλο ολων που οσο ηταν παιδια ΝΟΜΙΖΑΝ οτι ανακαλυψαν τη κρυμενη αληθεια και πλακονοντουσαν σε ακαταληλες ταινιες με αποτελεσμα αυτο που βλεπετε πλυση εγκεφαλου στα παντα ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΟΠΛΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΘΑ ΚΛΕΙΣΟΥΜΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΔΡΟΜΟΥΣ ΔΕ ΘΑ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΦΑΜΕ ΔΕΝ ΔΕΝ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΣΗΚΩΘΕΙΤΕ αυτο θα σας λεω συνεχως σπαστε τη ταφοπλακα απ το κεφαλι σας και βαλτε το μυαλο σας να δουλεψει

----------


## george1520

> Αν πιστεύεις ότι μέσα από την συζήτηση θα νοιώσεις καλύτερα καντω!
> 
> Θα κάνεις ότι σε κάνει να νιώθεις πιο καλα!


Θα το δω. Ίσως ανοίξω θέμα για να είναι όλα μαζεμένα εκεί.. Και αν πάθει κάτι να είναι αιώνια μέσα στο φόρουμ και να το βλέπω να νευριάζω  :Frown: (((((.. Γιατί το μυαλό μας πάει μόνο στο κακό?

----------


## ntinti

> Θα το δω. Ίσως ανοίξω θέμα για να είναι όλα μαζεμένα εκεί.. Και αν πάθει κάτι να είναι αιώνια μέσα στο φόρουμ και να το βλέπω να νευριάζω (((((.. Γιατί το μυαλό μας πάει μόνο στο κακό?


Πρώτων και κυριότερων δεν θα πάθει ΤΙΠΟΤΑ !με αυτή την σκέψεις θα ξεκινήσεις τις όλες διαδικασίες!

Και δεύτερων υπάρχει δυνατότητα διαγράφεις θέματος από τους διαχειριστές

----------


## elisabet

> Θα το δω. Ίσως ανοίξω θέμα για να είναι όλα μαζεμένα εκεί.. Και αν πάθει κάτι να είναι αιώνια μέσα στο φόρουμ και να το βλέπω να νευριάζω (((((.. Γιατί το μυαλό μας πάει μόνο στο κακό?


Νομίζω πηρες την σωστότερη απόφαση Γιώργο. Όλα καλα θα πάνε, θα δεις, μη σκεφτεσαι αρνητικα  :Smile: 
Οι γιατροι πολλες φορες τα παραλενε κιολας για να ειναι οκ, εσυ ξερεις πως κανεις το καλυτερο που μπορεις!

----------


## george1520

> Πρώτων και κυριότερων δεν θα πάθει ΤΙΠΟΤΑ !με αυτή την σκέψεις θα ξεκινήσεις τις όλες διαδικασίες!
> 
> Και δεύτερων υπάρχει δυνατότητα διαγράφεις θέματος από τους διαχειριστές


Πήρα αυτή την απόφαση γιατί πιστεύω ότι θα πάνε όλα καλά αλλά αυτό το μυαλο κάνει συνέχεια αρνητικές σκέψεις.. 




> Νομίζω πηρες την σωστότερη απόφαση Γιώργο. Όλα καλα θα πάνε, θα δεις, μη σκεφτεσαι αρνητικα 
> Οι γιατροι πολλες φορες τα παραλενε κιολας για να ειναι οκ, εσυ ξερεις πως κανεις το καλυτερο που μπορεις!


Το ξέρω ότι τα λένε όλα αυτά για να είναι καλυμμενοι αλλά έχουν μια δόση αλήθειας.. Δεν ξέρουμε πως θα αντιδράσει ένας οργανισμός με την αναισθησία.

----------


## ntinti

> Πήρα αυτή την απόφαση γιατί πιστεύω ότι θα πάνε όλα καλά αλλά αυτό το μυαλο κάνει συνέχεια αρνητικές σκέψεις.. 
> 
> 
> 
> Το ξέρω ότι τα λένε όλα αυτά για να είναι καλυμμενοι αλλά έχουν μια δόση αλήθειας.. Δεν ξέρουμε πως θα αντιδράσει ένας οργανισμός με την αναισθησία.


Έλα λοιπόν τι μαθαμαι στα τόσα χρόνια ψυχοθεραπείας????
Εμείς κατευθεινουμε πλέον το μυαλό μας εμείς και τις ζωές μας!
Δεν επιτρέπουμε να υπάρχουν οι αρνητικές λέξεις που συνεπάγονται στις αρνητικές σκέψεις της ζωή μας!!

----------


## george1520

> Έλα λοιπόν τι μαθαμαι στα τόσα χρόνια ψυχοθεραπείας????
> Εμείς κατευθεινουμε πλέον το μυαλό μας εμείς και τις ζωές μας!
> Δεν επιτρέπουμε να υπάρχουν οι αρνητικές λέξεις που συνεπάγονται στις αρνητικές σκέψεις της ζωή μας!!


Στην ψυχοθεραπεία προσπαθούμε να φτιάξουμε τον κόσμο μας που μας τον καταστρεψαν άλλοι.. Οι αρνητικές σκέψεις είναι πάντα μέσα στο κεφάλι γιατί μια ζωή αυτό άκουγες. Σχόλια αρνητικά για το χαρακτήρα που έχεις, για τον τρόπο που σκέφτεσαι, για όλα. Ούτε μπράβο, ούτε αγκαλιά, ούτε ένα είσαι καλά, ούτε τίποτα. Οπότε μέσα σε αυτό το χάος προσπαθώ να είμαι και αισιόδοξος απλά κάποιες στιγμές είμαι εκεί που με βάλανε. Στο πάτο.

----------


## elisabet

> Πήρα αυτή την απόφαση γιατί πιστεύω ότι θα πάνε όλα καλά αλλά αυτό το μυαλο κάνει συνέχεια αρνητικές σκέψεις.. 
> 
> 
> 
> Το ξέρω ότι τα λένε όλα αυτά για να είναι καλυμμενοι αλλά έχουν μια δόση αλήθειας.. Δεν ξέρουμε πως θα αντιδράσει ένας οργανισμός με την αναισθησία.


Μια χαρα θα παει. Δεν ειναι ιδια περιπτωση αλλα στο λεω γιατι τα σκυλια μας εχουν ιδια ηλικια νομιζω. περυσι η δικια μου,(κακως δεν της ειχα κανει στειρωση, απλα προσεχα να μην ζευγαρωσει) εμεινε εγκυος. Ημουν τοσο χαζη, που επειδη ειχε ξαναγεννησει μια φορα νομιζα πως δεν θα υπαρξει προβλημα. εφτασε η ωρα να γεννησει κ καταλαβα πως κατι συμβαινει, την πηγα κτηνιατρο κ ειδαμε πως ενα απτα μικρα ειχε σφινωσει καπως κ δεν μπορουσε να γεννησει. Ο κτηνιατρος με τρελανε να μου λεει οτι χρειαζεται επειγοντως επεμβαση μεν, αλλα στην ηλικια της δεν ξερουμε τι θα γινει, ειναι μεγαλο το σκυλι κτλ κτλ. Τελικα το σκυλι τα πηγε παραπανω απο καλα. Αναρρωσε πληρως και συντομοτερα απο οτι περιμεναμε κι ολα πηγαν κατ ευχην.

Μια χαρα θα τα παει κι η δικιά σου!

----------


## george1520

> Μια χαρα θα παει. Δεν ειναι ιδια περιπτωση αλλα στο λεω γιατι τα σκυλια μας εχουν ιδια ηλικια νομιζω. περυσι η δικια μου,(κακως δεν της ειχα κανει στειρωση, απλα προσεχα να μην ζευγαρωσει) εμεινε εγκυος. Ημουν τοσο χαζη, που επειδη ειχε ξαναγεννησει μια φορα νομιζα πως δεν θα υπαρξει προβλημα. εφτασε η ωρα να γεννησει κ καταλαβα πως κατι συμβαινει, την πηγα κτηνιατρο κ ειδαμε πως ενα απτα μικρα ειχε σφινωσει καπως κ δεν μπορουσε να γεννησει. Ο κτηνιατρος με τρελανε να μου λεει οτι χρειαζεται επειγοντως επεμβαση μεν, αλλα στην ηλικια της δεν ξερουμε τι θα γινει, ειναι μεγαλο το σκυλι κτλ κτλ. Τελικα το σκυλι τα πηγε παραπανω απο καλα. Αναρρωσε πληρως και συντομοτερα απο οτι περιμεναμε κι ολα πηγαν κατ ευχην.
> 
> Μια χαρα θα τα παει κι η δικιά σου!


Καλά έκανες και μου το είπες.. Μου δίνεις θάρρος. Κάναμε όλες τις εξετάσεις γιατί να μην πάει καλά? Ε??? Έχει ενέργεια, τα κιλά της είναι μια χαρά, η υγεία της είναι οκ.. Το μόνο θέμα είναι το φυσημα αλλά κάναμε υπέρηχο και είναι σε φυσιολογικό επίπεδο.. Γενικά όλα είναι εντάξει.. Κάνουμε τώρα 10 μέρες θεραπεία και μετά θα κάνουμε το χειρουργείο..

----------


## ntinti

> Στην ψυχοθεραπεία προσπαθούμε να φτιάξουμε τον κόσμο μας που μας τον καταστρεψαν άλλοι.. Οι αρνητικές σκέψεις είναι πάντα μέσα στο κεφάλι γιατί μια ζωή αυτό άκουγες. Σχόλια αρνητικά για το χαρακτήρα που έχεις, για τον τρόπο που σκέφτεσαι, για όλα. Ούτε μπράβο, ούτε αγκαλιά, ούτε ένα είσαι καλά, ούτε τίποτα. Οπότε μέσα σε αυτό το χάος προσπαθώ να είμαι και αισιόδοξος απλά κάποιες στιγμές είμαι εκεί που με βάλανε. Στο πάτο.


Αυτοί που σου κατέστρεψαν τον κόσμο σου με τον δικό τους τρόπο και σε έκαναν να πιστέψεις ότι δεν είσαι σωστός χαρακτήρας είχαν δίκιο τελικά??????

Αξίζει τελικά να κουβαλάς όλα αυτά ακόμα και σήμερα ?????

Αυτοί σε έβαλαν στο πάτο όπως λες ,εσύ τι κανεις γι αυτό ?
Κάθεσαι εκεί και τους το επιβεβαιώνεις ?

----------


## elisabet

> Καλά έκανες και μου το είπες.. Μου δίνεις θάρρος. Κάναμε όλες τις εξετάσεις γιατί να μην πάει καλά? Ε??? Έχει ενέργεια, τα κιλά της είναι μια χαρά, η υγεία της είναι οκ.. Το μόνο θέμα είναι το φυσημα αλλά κάναμε υπέρηχο και είναι σε φυσιολογικό επίπεδο.. Γενικά όλα είναι εντάξει.. Κάνουμε τώρα 10 μέρες θεραπεία και μετά θα κάνουμε το χειρουργείο..


Γιαυτό στο ειπα!!! Εμένα σου λέω με είχε φρικάρει ο κτηνίατρος γιατί θα κάναμε κ ταυτόχρονα αφαίρεση όλης της μήτρας κ μου λεγε οτι ειναι πολύ επικίνδυνο σε αυτή την ηλικία και ενώ η μήτρα είναι διογκωμένη , οτι μπορει να μην ξυπνήσει, μπορεί να πάθει εσωτερική αιμορραγία μετά το χειρουργείο...ένα σωρό ενδεχόμενα μου είχε πει. Τίποτα δεν έπαθε. Έμεινε 48 ώρες ακίνητη και μετά έτρεχε σαν τρελή κανονικά! Κι η δικιά σου μια χαρά θα πάει. Κάντε την θεραπεία σας και μετά ετοιμαστείτε  :Smile:

----------


## george1520

> Αυτοί που σου κατέστρεψαν τον κόσμο σου με τον δικό τους τρόπο και σε έκαναν να πιστέψεις ότι δεν είσαι σωστός χαρακτήρας είχαν δίκιο τελικά??????
> 
> Αξίζει τελικά να κουβαλάς όλα αυτά ακόμα και σήμερα ?????
> 
> Αυτοί σε έβαλαν στο πάτο όπως λες ,εσύ τι κανεις γι αυτό ?
> Κάθεσαι εκεί και τους το επιβεβαιώνεις ?


Όχι Ντιντι δεν είχαν δίκιο, ούτε με έκαναν να πιστεύω ότι δεν είμαι σωστός χαρακτήρας και δεν επιβεβαιώνω τίποτα. Ξέρω τι ειμαι και τι δυνατότητες έχω απλά είναι στιγμές που αυτό που άκουγα μια ζωή βγαίνει και καλύπτει τα παντα. Έχω ένα κενό που δεν μπορώ να το καλύψω με τίποτα.. Δεν έχω πάρει αγάπη από την μάνα μου, μόνο βρισιές και Ξύλο. Είναι ένα βαρέλι χωρίς πάτο που ότι και να βάλω μέσα ποτέ δεν γεμίζει.. Δεν θα γεμίσει όσα χρόνια και να κάνω ψυχοθεραπεία. Αλλά έμαθα να ζω με αυτό, με πληγώνει αλλά προχωράω με τα δεδομένα που έχω. Με την ψυχοθεραπεία άλλαξα σαν άνθρωπος και έμαθα επιτέλους τι ειμαι και τι αξίζω. Γιαυτό είμαι σε αυτό το φόρουμ για να βοηθήσω κι άλλους να δουν την ζωή με τα μάτια τους και όχι των άλλων.

----------


## george1520

> Γιαυτό στο ειπα!!! Εμένα σου λέω με είχε φρικάρει ο κτηνίατρος γιατί θα κάναμε κ ταυτόχρονα αφαίρεση όλης της μήτρας κ μου λεγε οτι ειναι πολύ επικίνδυνο σε αυτή την ηλικία και ενώ η μήτρα είναι διογκωμένη , οτι μπορει να μην ξυπνήσει, μπορεί να πάθει εσωτερική αιμορραγία μετά το χειρουργείο...ένα σωρό ενδεχόμενα μου είχε πει. Τίποτα δεν έπαθε. Έμεινε 48 ώρες ακίνητη και μετά έτρεχε σαν τρελή κανονικά! Κι η δικιά σου μια χαρά θα πάει. Κάντε την θεραπεία σας και μετά ετοιμαστείτε


Μακάρι να πάνε τα πράγματα τόσο καλά όσο εσένα.. Μου έχει καρφωθεί η ιδέα ότι τα φλεγματα είναι εξαιτίας της μετάστασης και όχι κρύωμα. Τόσα χρόνια δεν είχε ξανά φλεγματα και τώρα τόση σύμπτωση? Ένας γιατρός να λέει για μετάσταση στους πνεύμονες και μετά από 1 μήνα περίπου να έχει φλεγματα?

----------


## oboro

> Μακάρι να πάνε τα πράγματα τόσο καλά όσο εσένα.. Μου έχει καρφωθεί η ιδέα ότι τα φλεγματα είναι εξαιτίας της μετάστασης και όχι κρύωμα. Τόσα χρόνια δεν είχε ξανά φλεγματα και τώρα τόση σύμπτωση? Ένας γιατρός να λέει για μετάσταση στους πνεύμονες και μετά από 1 μήνα περίπου να έχει φλεγματα?




Απο μια ηλικια και μετα αρχιζει να φθινει το ανοσοποιητικο σε ολα ζωντανα, ακομα και σε εμας! Μην ανησυχεις, συμφωνω με τα παιδια οτι πηρες τη σωστη αποφαση. Ευχομαι κι εγω να πανε ολα καλα με τη σκυλιτσα  :Smile:

----------


## george1520

> Απο μια ηλικια και μετα αρχιζει να φθινει το ανοσοποιητικο σε ολα ζωντανα, ακομα και σε εμας! Μην ανησυχεις, συμφωνω με τα παιδια οτι πηρες τη σωστη αποφαση. Ευχομαι κι εγω να πανε ολα καλα με τη σκυλιτσα


Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ φίλε μου για το σχόλιο και για τις ευχές σου.. Το 90 % που έδωσε ότι θα ξυπνήσει είναι όσο δίνουν και στους ανθρώπους. Οι εξετάσεις της ήταν καλές οπότε το θέμα ηλικία δεν παίζει τόσο ρόλο αλλά ο οργανισμός. Όπως και στον άνθρωπο, δεν ξέρουμε πως θα αντιδράσει με την αναισθησία.

----------


## ntinti

> Όχι Ντιντι δεν είχαν δίκιο, ούτε με έκαναν να πιστεύω ότι δεν είμαι σωστός χαρακτήρας και δεν επιβεβαιώνω τίποτα. Ξέρω τι ειμαι και τι δυνατότητες έχω απλά είναι στιγμές που αυτό που άκουγα μια ζωή βγαίνει και καλύπτει τα παντα. Έχω ένα κενό που δεν μπορώ να το καλύψω με τίποτα.. Δεν έχω πάρει αγάπη από την μάνα μου, μόνο βρισιές και Ξύλο. Είναι ένα βαρέλι χωρίς πάτο που ότι και να βάλω μέσα ποτέ δεν γεμίζει.. Δεν θα γεμίσει όσα χρόνια και να κάνω ψυχοθεραπεία. Αλλά έμαθα να ζω με αυτό, με πληγώνει αλλά προχωράω με τα δεδομένα που έχω. Με την ψυχοθεραπεία άλλαξα σαν άνθρωπος και έμαθα επιτέλους τι ειμαι και τι αξίζω. Γιαυτό είμαι σε αυτό το φόρουμ για να βοηθήσω κι άλλους να δουν την ζωή με τα μάτια τους και όχι των άλλων.



Μπράβο αυτό ήθελα να ακούσω ότι αξίζεις!!!!
όλα τ'άλλα δυστηχως που πέρασες δεν μπορούμε να τα πάρουμε πίσω αλλά σημασία έχει τι αισθάνεσαι εσύ τώρα για τον ευατο σου!
Να σου πω κάτι και δεν ξερω αν θα βγει αληθινό ....
Οχι απλως νομιζω αλλα είμαι σίγουρη, πως όταν αποφασίσεις να κάνεις οικογένεια και παιδιά θα δωσεις πολυ αγάπη σε αυτά και φυσικά θα εισπράξεις και την αντίστοιχη. 
Ίσως όλο αυτό καταφέρει και απαλύνει λιγάκι όλο αυτό που έχει μείνει....,,,

----------


## Ορέστης

> Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ φίλε μου για το σχόλιο και για τις ευχές σου.. Το 90 % που έδωσε ότι θα ξυπνήσει είναι όσο δίνουν και στους ανθρώπους. Οι εξετάσεις της ήταν καλές οπότε το θέμα ηλικία δεν παίζει τόσο ρόλο αλλά ο οργανισμός. Όπως και στον άνθρωπο, δεν ξέρουμε πως θα αντιδράσει με την αναισθησία.


Καλη επιτυχια με την εγχειριση. Πιστευω οτι ειναι καλο να μην χανεται χρονος.

----------


## Ορέστης

Εξω πολυς κοσμος βηχει χωρις να βαζει το χερι του μπροστα απ το στομα

----------


## elisabet

> Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ φίλε μου για το σχόλιο και για τις ευχές σου.. Το 90 % που έδωσε ότι θα ξυπνήσει είναι όσο δίνουν και στους ανθρώπους. Οι εξετάσεις της ήταν καλές οπότε το θέμα ηλικία δεν παίζει τόσο ρόλο αλλά ο οργανισμός. Όπως και στον άνθρωπο, δεν ξέρουμε πως θα αντιδράσει με την αναισθησία.


Γιώργο θα σου πω κι άλλο.
Πριν κανα χρόνο ο πατερας μου χρειάστηκε να κάνει μια επείγουσα επέμβαση απτο πουθενά. Ο πατέρας μου τώρα μιλάμε που ήταν κάποιας ηλικίας με σοβαρότατο εκτεταμένο καρκίνο και με βαριές χημειοθεραπείες στο φουλ. Κι επίσης με σοβαρό καρδιολογικό ιστορικό. Πριν την επέμβαση με κάλεσε μέσα ο αναισθησιολόγος και μου είπε κατά λέξη : δεν ξέρω αν έχεις καταλάβει σε τι έχεις συμφωνήσει, ο πατέρας σου δεν έχει ελπίδα να βγει ζωντανός απτην νάρκωση κι αν καταφέρει και βγει ζωντανός θα πεθάνει λίγες μέρες μετά από μόλυνση. Μου τα είπε ακριβώς έτσι. Θυμάμαι οτι αντέδρασα με σοκ...οτι τι μου λέτε;;; Κια γύρισε και μου είπε οτι στα λέω γιατι δεν θέλω μετά να έρθεις και να μου ζητήσεις ευθύνες, αυτή είναι η αλήθεια κι οφείλεις να την ξέρεις πριν υπογράψεις. Μάλιστα επιβεβαιώνε από δίπλα κι ο χειρουργος. Με τσάντισε τόσο έκεινη την στιγμή που όχι μόνο υπέγραψα, αλλά του έδωσα τον λόγο μου πως θα του τον πάω μετά από ένα μήνα όρθιο να τον δει. Ο πατέρας μου τελικά βγήκε χαμογελαστός απτο χειρουργείο και την επόμενη μέρα σηκώθηκε και φύγαμε. Ο χειρουργος οταν ξαναπήγαμε μετα από μερες για να κοψει τα ράμματα δεν πίστευε στα μάτια του.

Γιαυτο λοιπον σου λεω μην ακους κανεναν. Εσυ ζεις με το σκυλο σου, εσυ ξερεις ποσο δυνατος ειναι κι αν ειναι καλα. Αυτο που νιωθεις , αυτο να κανεις, και να μην αφησεις τον φοβο να σε κερδίσει.

----------


## george1520

> Μπράβο αυτό ήθελα να ακούσω ότι αξίζεις!!!!
> όλα τ'άλλα δυστηχως που πέρασες δεν μπορούμε να τα πάρουμε πίσω αλλά σημασία έχει τι αισθάνεσαι εσύ τώρα για τον ευατο σου!
> Να σου πω κάτι και δεν ξερω αν θα βγει αληθινό ....
> Οχι απλως νομιζω αλλα είμαι σίγουρη, πως όταν αποφασίσεις να κάνεις οικογένεια και παιδιά θα δωσεις πολυ αγάπη σε αυτά και φυσικά θα εισπράξεις και την αντίστοιχη. 
> Ίσως όλο αυτό καταφέρει και απαλύνει λιγάκι όλο αυτό που έχει μείνει....,,,


Δεν ξέρω αν θα είμαι καλός γονιός αλλά ξέρω τι δεν πρέπει να κάνω στα παιδιά μου, ξέρω πως η παιδική ηλικία είναι η βάση για ένα άνθρωπο, ξερω τι θέλει ένα παιδί γιατί δεν το πήρα και ξέρω πόσο σημαντική είναι η αγάπη για ένα άνθρωπο. 

Τυχερή αυτή που θα με πάρει χάχα. 



> Καλη επιτυχια με την εγχειριση. Πιστευω οτι ειναι καλο να μην χανεται χρονος.


Ευχαριστώ Ορέστη.. Μόλις γίνει καλά με το κρύωμα θα την κάνουμε. 




> Εξω πολυς κοσμος βηχει χωρις να βαζει το χερι του μπροστα απ το στομα


Γιαυτό μην βγαίνεις έξω. Άστους έξω με τα μικρόβια τους. 




> Γιώργο θα σου πω κι άλλο.
> Πριν κανα χρόνο ο πατερας μου χρειάστηκε να κάνει μια επείγουσα επέμβαση απτο πουθενά. Ο πατέρας μου τώρα μιλάμε που ήταν κάποιας ηλικίας με σοβαρότατο εκτεταμένο καρκίνο και με βαριές χημειοθεραπείες στο φουλ. Κι επίσης με σοβαρό καρδιολογικό ιστορικό. Πριν την επέμβαση με κάλεσε μέσα ο αναισθησιολόγος και μου είπε κατά λέξη : δεν ξέρω αν έχεις καταλάβει σε τι έχεις συμφωνήσει, ο πατέρας σου δεν έχει ελπίδα να βγει ζωντανός απτην νάρκωση κι αν καταφέρει και βγει ζωντανός θα πεθάνει λίγες μέρες μετά από μόλυνση. Μου τα είπε ακριβώς έτσι. Θυμάμαι οτι αντέδρασα με σοκ...οτι τι μου λέτε;;; Κια γύρισε και μου είπε οτι στα λέω γιατι δεν θέλω μετά να έρθεις και να μου ζητήσεις ευθύνες, αυτή είναι η αλήθεια κι οφείλεις να την ξέρεις πριν υπογράψεις. Μάλιστα επιβεβαιώνε από δίπλα κι ο χειρουργος. Με τσάντισε τόσο έκεινη την στιγμή που όχι μόνο υπέγραψα, αλλά του έδωσα τον λόγο μου πως θα του τον πάω μετά από ένα μήνα όρθιο να τον δει. Ο πατέρας μου τελικά βγήκε χαμογελαστός απτο χειρουργείο και την επόμενη μέρα σηκώθηκε και φύγαμε. Ο χειρουργος οταν ξαναπήγαμε μετα από μερες για να κοψει τα ράμματα δεν πίστευε στα μάτια του.
> 
> Γιαυτο λοιπον σου λεω μην ακους κανεναν. Εσυ ζεις με το σκυλο σου, εσυ ξερεις ποσο δυνατος ειναι κι αν ειναι καλα. Αυτο που νιωθεις , αυτο να κανεις, και να μην αφησεις τον φοβο να σε κερδίσει.


Ναι κάποτε οι γιατροί είναι υπερβολικοί αλλά βλέπουν κι αυτοί πολλά καθε μέρα. Πρέπει να ενημερώσουν για το τι μπορεί να συμβεί για να είναι ο άλλος προετοιμασμενος. 
Εγώ βλέπω ένα σκύλο δυνατό με πολύ ενέργεια και όρεξη για ζωή.. Αυτό είναι θετικό όσο αφορά την εγχείρηση αλλά και το μετά απλά είναι και ο λόγος που φοβάμαι. Ότι την βλέπω έτσι, δεν θέλω να την πάρω πίσω πεθαμενη. 
Τον ρώτησα την Πέμπτη που πήγαμε για τα φλεγματα Θα τα καταφέρει? Και μου λέει Ναι γιατί να μην τα καταφέρει? Απλά υπάρχει αυτή η μικρή πιθανότητα να μην τα καταφέρει λόγω της αναισθησίας.. Αλλά εγώ πιστεύω ότι θα τα πάει πολύ καλά.

----------


## Ορέστης

> Γιώργο θα σου πω κι άλλο.
> Πριν κανα χρόνο ο πατερας μου χρειάστηκε να κάνει μια επείγουσα επέμβαση απτο πουθενά. Ο πατέρας μου τώρα μιλάμε που ήταν κάποιας ηλικίας με σοβαρότατο εκτεταμένο καρκίνο και με βαριές χημειοθεραπείες στο φουλ. Κι επίσης με σοβαρό καρδιολογικό ιστορικό. Πριν την επέμβαση με κάλεσε μέσα ο αναισθησιολόγος και μου είπε κατά λέξη : δεν ξέρω αν έχεις καταλάβει σε τι έχεις συμφωνήσει, ο πατέρας σου δεν έχει ελπίδα να βγει ζωντανός απτην νάρκωση κι αν καταφέρει και βγει ζωντανός θα πεθάνει λίγες μέρες μετά από μόλυνση. Μου τα είπε ακριβώς έτσι. Θυμάμαι οτι αντέδρασα με σοκ...οτι τι μου λέτε;;; Κια γύρισε και μου είπε οτι στα λέω γιατι δεν θέλω μετά να έρθεις και να μου ζητήσεις ευθύνες, αυτή είναι η αλήθεια κι οφείλεις να την ξέρεις πριν υπογράψεις. Μάλιστα επιβεβαιώνε από δίπλα κι ο χειρουργος. Με τσάντισε τόσο έκεινη την στιγμή που όχι μόνο υπέγραψα, αλλά του έδωσα τον λόγο μου πως θα του τον πάω μετά από ένα μήνα όρθιο να τον δει. Ο πατέρας μου τελικά βγήκε χαμογελαστός απτο χειρουργείο και την επόμενη μέρα σηκώθηκε και φύγαμε. Ο χειρουργος οταν ξαναπήγαμε μετα από μερες για να κοψει τα ράμματα δεν πίστευε στα μάτια του.
> 
> Γιαυτο λοιπον σου λεω μην ακους κανεναν. Εσυ ζεις με το σκυλο σου, εσυ ξερεις ποσο δυνατος ειναι κι αν ειναι καλα. Αυτο που νιωθεις , αυτο να κανεις, και να μην αφησεις τον φοβο να σε κερδίσει.


Δεν ηταν ωραιο αυτο που σου εκανε ο αναισθησιολογος και πιθανον να υπερεβαλε λογω ευθυνοφοβιας. Η μανα μου εδω και χρονια επρεπε να ειχε κανει εγχειρηση ομφαλοκηλης και καποια περιοδο ειχε μπλεξει με ενα γιατρο που της ελεγε οτι αν την κανει μετα δε θα μπορει να αναπνευσει γιατι θα την πιεζουν τα εντερα. Ανοησιες φυσικα.

----------


## elisabet

> Δεν ηταν ωραιο αυτο που σου εκανε ο αναισθησιολογος και πιθανον να υπερεβαλε λογω ευθυνοφοβιας. Η μανα μου εδω και χρονια επρεπε να ειχε κανει εγχειρηση ομφαλοκηλης και καποια περιοδο ειχε μπλεξει με ενα γιατρο που της ελεγε οτι αν την κανει μετα δε θα μπορει να αναπνευσει γιατι θα την πιεζουν τα εντερα. Ανοησιες φυσικα.


Ο τρόπος του ήταν άθλιος αλλά όντως οι πιθανότητες να βγει ο ζωντανός κάποιος με το ιστορικό του πατέρα μου ήταν ελάχιστες. Και η δουλειά του χειρουργου ή του αναισθησιολογου δεν ηταν να μου κανουν τον ψυχολόγο και να με κάνουν να νιώσω καλά. Εκτίμησα το γεγονός ότι δέχτηκε να κάνει την επέμβαση (δεν δέχονται εύκολα οι αναισθησιολόγοι σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις) και οτι δεν μου ζήτησε χρήματα κάτι που συνηθίζεται.

Αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι οτι σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις οι γιατροί, είτε μιλάμε για ανθρώπους είτε για ζώα, βλέπουν τα νούμερα και τις εξετάσεις κι αυτά κρίνουν μόνο. 

Ο κτηνίατρος πχ μου χε πει, ότι αν μετά το χειρουργείο σε αφήσω να την πάρεις σπίτι, είναι σχεδόν αδύνατο να καταφέρεις να την κρατήσεις 48 ώρες εντελώς ακίνητη. Το δικό μου το σκυλί όμως δεν χρειάστηκε καν προσπάθεια, δεν χρειάστηκε καν να προσπαθήσω να την ακινητοποιήσω με κάποιο τρόπο, την έβαλα απλά στο κρεβατάκι της και κατάλαβε ότι έπρεπε να μείνει εκεί μέχρι να της πω εγώ να σηκωθεί.

----------


## Ορέστης

Η φιλη μου μιλαει με καποιον αλλο στο μεσεντζερ οποτε μιλαει μαζι μου και μου απανταει μετα απο 5 λεπτα σε καθε μηνυμα και συνοπτικα. Με κλεινει αποτομα γραφοντας οτι θα πεσει για υπνο ή οτι θα κανει γυμναστικη. Νομιζω οτι με κοροιδευει κανονικα. Τις προαλλες μου ειχε πει οτι αναστατωθηκε που δεν απαντουσα στα μηνυματα της και τσεκαρε συχνα το τηλεφωνο της. Τωρα που της απανταω αμεσως με κλανει. Μαλλον πρεπει να διακοψω καθε επαφη.

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

Καλη επιτυχια με την εγχειριση Γιωργο.Παιδια εγω πηγα γιατρο για το αναπνευστικο μου και τεινει προς αλλεργια.Θα κανω θεραπεια.Εχω λιγο αγχος να πανε ολα καλα αλλα ενταξει.Λιγο ταλαιπωρια η θεραπεια αλλα αμα φυγει χαλαλι.

----------


## ntinti

> Καλη επιτυχια με την εγχειριση Γιωργο.Παιδια εγω πηγα γιατρο για το αναπνευστικο μου και τεινει προς αλλεργια.Θα κανω θεραπεια.Εχω λιγο αγχος να πανε ολα καλα αλλα ενταξει.Λιγο ταλαιπωρια η θεραπεια αλλα αμα φυγει χαλαλι.


Καλημέρα!!!
Να προσέχεις πολύ εσύ τώρα με την όλη κατάσταση !

----------


## george1520

> Καλη επιτυχια με την εγχειριση Γιωργο.Παιδια εγω πηγα γιατρο για το αναπνευστικο μου και τεινει προς αλλεργια.Θα κανω θεραπεια.Εχω λιγο αγχος να πανε ολα καλα αλλα ενταξει.Λιγο ταλαιπωρια η θεραπεια αλλα αμα φυγει χαλαλι.


Καλημέρα.. Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

Eυχαριστω παιδια.Προσεχω οσο μπορω.Απολυμαινω τα παντα.Ας περασει ,ας μεινουμε ολοι σπιτι να μαστε ολοι καλα.Κρισιμες οι επομενες δυο εβδομαδες.

----------


## ntinti

Εγώ δουλειά εμείς ανήκουμε δυστηχως στα επαγγέλματα που δεν σταματάνε ποτέ μέρα νύχτα.....

Ο Θεός βοηθός τρέμει η ψυχή μου....

----------


## george1520

> Εγώ δουλειά εμείς ανήκουμε δυστηχως στα επαγγέλματα που δεν σταματάνε ποτέ μέρα νύχτα.....
> 
> Ο Θεός βοηθός τρέμει η ψυχή μου....


Θα πάνε όλα καλά. Αν προσέχουμε όλοι και αν σεβόμαστε την υγεία των υπολοίπων.. Θα πανε όλα καλα. Άκουσες Γιώργο; χάχα

----------


## ntinti

Γιώργο τι γινεται εκει στην Κύπρο????

Τώρα μίλησα με τον αδελφό μου και σταματάνε τα πάντα και εκεί μου είπε ....
Έρχεται πίσω το μόνο θετικό στην όλη υπόθεση !

----------


## george1520

> Γιώργο τι γινεται εκει στην Κύπρο????
> 
> Τώρα μίλησα με τον αδελφό μου και σταματάνε τα πάντα και εκεί μου είπε ....
> Έρχεται πίσω το μόνο θετικό στην όλη υπόθεση !


Κάθε απόγευμα έχουμε ανακοίνωση με νέα κρούσματα. Συνήθως πάνω από 4. Βρήκαν και ένα ασθενή θετικο που ήταν από τον Φλεβάρη νοσοκομείο, τον οποίον τον κόλλησε ένας συγγενής του. Μέχρι να εμφανίσει συμπτώματα κάποιος χρειάζεται 4-5 μέρες άρα θα κόλλησε γιατρούς, νοσοκομους και αυτοί άλλους ασθενείς και συγγενείς. Εκτός κι αν είμαστε τυχεροί και δεν κόλλησε κανένα.. Δύσκολο. Απόγευμα θα ξέρουμε. 
Έχουν κλείσει τα πάντα εκτός φαρμακεία, υπεραγορες, περίπτερα.. Κατά τα άλλα είμαστε καλά.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Eυχαριστω παιδια.Προσεχω οσο μπορω.Απολυμαινω τα παντα.Ας περασει ,ας μεινουμε ολοι σπιτι να μαστε ολοι καλα.Κρισιμες οι επομενες δυο εβδομαδες.


Έχουμε μαντρωθει όλοι μέσα..
Περαστικά σου κόρη  :Smile:

----------


## Ορέστης

Ειπα στον αδερφο μου να μην ερθει σπιτι αλλα δε με ακουει. Ολη μερα κυκλοφορει με τα ΜΜΜ χωρις μασκα για να πηγαινει απο τη δουλεια στα δυτικα προαστια.

----------


## ntinti

> Κάθε απόγευμα έχουμε ανακοίνωση με νέα κρούσματα. Συνήθως πάνω από 4. Βρήκαν και ένα ασθενή θετικο που ήταν από τον Φλεβάρη νοσοκομείο, τον οποίον τον κόλλησε ένας συγγενής του. Μέχρι να εμφανίσει συμπτώματα κάποιος χρειάζεται 4-5 μέρες άρα θα κόλλησε γιατρούς, νοσοκομους και αυτοί άλλους ασθενείς και συγγενείς. Εκτός κι αν είμαστε τυχεροί και δεν κόλλησε κανένα.. Δύσκολο. Απόγευμα θα ξέρουμε. 
> Έχουν κλείσει τα πάντα εκτός φαρμακεία, υπεραγορες, περίπτερα.. Κατά τα άλλα είμαστε καλά.


Ο αδελφός μου είναι στο χώρο του αθλητισμού και εδώ και λίγες ώρες άρον τον άρον επαναπατριζονται όλοι όσοι είναι στο χώρο παίκτες κ.Α Έγινε λέει οριστική διακοπή πρωταθλημάτων.....

----------


## george1520

> Ο αδελφός μου είναι στο χώρο του αθλητισμού και εδώ και λίγες ώρες άρον τον άρον επαναπατριζονται όλοι όσοι είναι στο χώρο παίκτες κ.Α Έγινε λέει οριστική διακοπή πρωταθλημάτων.....


Να δούμε πως θα εξελιχθεί όλο αυτό..

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Εγώ δουλειά εμείς ανήκουμε δυστηχως στα επαγγέλματα που δεν σταματάνε ποτέ μέρα νύχτα.....
> 
> Ο Θεός βοηθός τρέμει η ψυχή μου....


Κι εγω δουλεια ...ανησυχω λιγο αλλα προσπαθω να ξεχαστω.Μακαρι ρε γαμωτο να σεβονταν ολοι τα μετρα.Δεν ειναι μονο οι ηλικιωμενοι που μπορει να νοσησουν,ειναι κι οσοι εχουν ασθμα,οσοι εχει πεσει το ανοσοποιητικο τους,οσοι εχουν αναπνευστικα.Τοσο δυσκολο ειναι να σεβαστουμε την υγεια την δικη μας του διπλανου μας;

----------


## giorgos panou

> Η φιλη μου μιλαει με καποιον αλλο στο μεσεντζερ οποτε μιλαει μαζι μου και μου απανταει μετα απο 5 λεπτα σε καθε μηνυμα και συνοπτικα. Με κλεινει αποτομα γραφοντας οτι θα πεσει για υπνο ή οτι θα κανει γυμναστικη. Νομιζω οτι με κοροιδευει κανονικα. Τις προαλλες μου ειχε πει οτι αναστατωθηκε που δεν απαντουσα στα μηνυματα της και τσεκαρε συχνα το τηλεφωνο της. Τωρα που της απανταω αμεσως με κλανει. Μαλλον πρεπει να διακοψω καθε επαφη.


 ευχομαι να τα βρηκες με την ετσι σου.Εαν δεν,, η λυση σε τετοιου ειδους γυναικες με τετοιου ειδους συμπεριφορα ειναι μια και παλαιικη! Δοκιμασε την, ειναι και της γυμναστικης αρα δεν θα εχει προβλημα! που ξες μπορει και να γουσταρει! Δυστυχως, μερικες φορες η λυση αυτη ειναι απιστευτα αποτελλεσματικη, αν και προσωπικα εαν η "ψυχη" της συντροφου εχει αποδεδηγμενα πεταξει για αλλη αγγαλια δεν προσπαθω να κανω κατις για επαναπατρισμο διοτις εαν εχει ερθει σε επαφη με αλλον ειναι ασκοπο και για τους τρεις οποια ενεργεια.Αν ομως κεγεσαι, αν ομως εσυ την θες πολυ πισω! τωτες ισως θα πρεπει να πραξεις δεωντος! , και η ιστορια λεει οτι πολλες φορες το αποτελλεσμα ειναι υπερ σου.
Υ.Γ.οχι ξυλο ομως!

----------


## giorgos panou

> Κι εγω δουλεια ...ανησυχω λιγο αλλα προσπαθω να ξεχαστω.Μακαρι ρε γαμωτο να σεβονταν ολοι τα μετρα.Δεν ειναι μονο οι ηλικιωμενοι που μπορει να νοσησουν,ειναι κι οσοι εχουν ασθμα,οσοι εχει πεσει το ανοσοποιητικο τους,οσοι εχουν αναπνευστικα.Τοσο δυσκολο ειναι να σεβαστουμε την υγεια την δικη μας του διπλανου μας;


αληθεια, πρωτα απο ολα γιατι οι επομενες 2 εβδομενες 2 βδομαδες ειναι τοσο σημντικες? και γιατι οχι μεχρι να ερθουν οι ζεστες μερες?
Δευτερον, σχετικα με τα επαγγελματα, αν δεν κανω λαθος το υπουργειο εργασιας εβγαλε ανακοινωση για τα επαγγελματα οπου εχουν επαφη με κοσμο οτι σταματαν την δουλει, οτι ο μισθος θα ειναι μισος του εργοδοτη και μισος του κρατους.Οσοι εχουν δικο τους μαγαζι παγωνουν οι πιστωσεις για 15 μερες. Αρα? Τωρα εαν το επαγγελμα ειναι για παραδηγμα εργασια σε αποθικη ,η γραμμη παραγωγης οπου δεν ερχεσαι σε επαφη με κοσμο για πιο λογο να παυσεις να δουλευεις? 
Παιδια, δεν πρεπει να φτασουμε στο αλλο ακρο, εαν παραλησει τελειως η παραγωγη, η οικονομια τωτες την πατησαμε ασχημα! εχουμε που εχουμε προβλημα με τα ομολογα οπου λιγουν τον Απριλη εαν αρχισουμε να μην δουλευουμε κιολας τωτες θα εχει προβλημα η χωρα! θα αρρωστησει ολη η χωρα μετα!!

----------


## oboro

> ευχομαι να τα βρηκες με την ετσι σου.Εαν δεν,, η λυση σε τετοιου ειδους γυναικες με τετοιου ειδους συμπεριφορα ειναι μια και παλαιικη! Δοκιμασε την, ειναι και της γυμναστικης αρα δεν θα εχει προβλημα! που ξες μπορει και να γουσταρει! Δυστυχως, μερικες φορες η λυση αυτη ειναι απιστευτα αποτελλεσματικη, αν και προσωπικα εαν η "ψυχη" της συντροφου εχει αποδεδηγμενα πεταξει για αλλη αγγαλια δεν προσπαθω να κανω κατις για επαναπατρισμο διοτις εαν εχει ερθει σε επαφη με αλλον ειναι ασκοπο και για τους τρεις οποια ενεργεια.Αν ομως κεγεσαι, αν ομως εσυ την θες πολυ πισω! τωτες ισως θα πρεπει να πραξεις δεωντος! , και η ιστορια λεει οτι πολλες φορες το αποτελλεσμα ειναι υπερ σου.


Μια και παιλαιικη... Ειναι της γυμναστικης.... μπορει να γουσταρει...

Τη χρηση σωματικης βιας προτεινεις η μου φαινεται;

----------


## giorgos panou

> Μια και παιλαιικη... Ειναι της γυμναστικης.... μπορει να γουσταρει...
> 
> Τη χρηση σωματικης βιας προτεινεις η μου φαινεται;


που θα πηγαινε το παιδικο μυαλο σου,, υπαρχουν κι αλλα κολπα αλλα δεν μπορω να τα γραψω εδω μεσα!εχει λιγο βια αλλα οχι την βια που νομιζεις.

----------


## oboro

> που θα πηγαινε το παιδικο μυαλο σου,, υπαρχουν κι αλλα κολπα αλλα δεν μπορω να τα γραψω εδω μεσα!εχει λιγο βια αλλα οχι την βια που νομιζεις.


Εισαι επικινδυνος και θα κανω τα παντα για να φυγεις απο εδω μεσα.

----------


## giorgos panou

> Εισαι επικινδυνος και θα κανω τα παντα για να φυγεις απο εδω μεσα.


κανε τα παντα!! βρηκες νοημα στην ζωουλα σου ε? βρηκες κατις να ασχοληθεις? Μαλον μου χρωστας ευχαριστω! Αληθεια, εχεις αλλες ασχολειες στην ζωουλα σου? 
Μαλον η μη αποδωχη αγαπης απο γονεις συγκεκριμενα απο την μητερα δημιουργησαν το προβλημα, ειναι η κλασικη λογικη και εταια της δημιουργειας τετοιου χαρακτηρος.Αποτελλεσμα ειναι η αναγκη να την ψαχνεις σε ολον τον κοσμο, και επειδη δεν μπορεις να την βρεις πραγμα που ειναι λογικο ,ετσι γεννιετεαι η επιθετικοτητα και τα κομπλεξικα συνδροματα.Αποτελλεσμα αυτου ειναι η αναγκη για ελεγχο στις ζωες των αλλων, η αστυνομευση δλδ του κοινωνικου περιγυρου σου.Εχεις μια αναγκη να μπορεις να ελεγχεις ολους γυρο σου, θελεις να μπορεις να πηγαινουν τα πραγματα οπως εσυ επιθημεις! Επειδη ομως αυτο ειναι αδυνατον να συμβει αφου ο κοσμος σε γραφει, εκει λοιπον οδευεις προς την αναζητηση η την δημιουργια μικρων κοινωνικων ομαδων πληρους ελεγχου απο εσενα.
Εδω ερχετε λοιπον η στιγμη οπου θα πρεπει να φτιαξεις ενα δικο σου φορουμ !!χαχα, αλλα μαλον ξεκινα να φτιαξεις ενα δικο σου θεμα πρωτα,,,,,χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## giorgos panou

αλλα καλα να παθω που μπηκα στην παγιδ να ασχολουμε μαζι σας, αντι να κανω τις δουλειες που πρεπει και που επρεπε να ειχα ειδη κανει καθομαι κι ασχολουμαι μαζι σου και μετα αυριο θα καταριεμαι οπου δεν προλλαβα κι θα ξενυχταω πανω στον υπολογιστη για να τις κανω ξυμερωματα! 
Μαλον θα αποσυρθω τελειως απο το φορουμ να ησυχασω για λιγο .χαχαχαχχα

----------


## oboro

> κανε τα παντα!! βρηκες νοημα στην ζωουλα σου ε? βρηκες κατις να ασχοληθεις? Μαλον μου χρωστας ευχαριστω! Αληθεια, εχεις αλλες ασχολειες στην ζωουλα σου? 
> Μαλον η μη αποδωχη αγαπης απο γονεις συγκεκριμενα απο την μητερα δημιουργησαν το προβλημα, ειναι η κλασικη λογικη και εταια της δημιουργειας τετοιου χαρακτηρος.Αποτελλεσμα ειναι η αναγκη να την ψαχνεις σε ολον τον κοσμο, και επειδη δεν μπορεις να την βρεις πραγμα που ειναι λογικο ,ετσι γεννιετεαι η επιθετικοτητα και τα κομπλεξικα συνδροματα.Αποτελλεσμα αυτου ειναι η αναγκη για ελεγχο στις ζωες των αλλων, η αστυνομευση δλδ του κοινωνικου περιγυρου σου.Εχεις μια αναγκη να μπορεις να ελεγχεις ολους γυρο σου, θελεις να μπορεις να πηγαινουν τα πραγματα οπως εσυ επιθημεις! Επειδη ομως αυτο ειναι αδυνατον να συμβει αφου ο κοσμος σε γραφει, εκει λοιπον οδευεις προς την αναζητηση η την δημιουργια μικρων κοινωνικων ομαδων πληρους ελεγχου απο εσενα.
> Εδω ερχετε λοιπον η στιγμη οπου θα πρεπει να φτιαξεις ενα δικο σου φορουμ !!χαχα, αλλα μαλον ξεκινα να φτιαξεις ενα δικο σου θεμα πρωτα,,,,,χαχαχαχαχα


Λοιπον το τελευταιο τελευταιο που λες δεν ειναι τοσο κακη ιδεα...

----------


## giorgos panou

ξες κατις, αν δεν ελεγες αυτα που λες, θα σταματαγα για κανα μηνα! επειδη δουλευω κι δεν προλαβαινω, αλλα επειδη το ειπες δεν θα φυγω! 
εξαλου δεν με αφηνουν με ζητανε , τα μελοι, μου ρχοντε απανωτα μειλς να μη τα παρατησω! 
Ειμαι απο τα πιο παλαια μελοι εδω μεσα , εχουν αλλαξει πολλα ατομα εδω, δυστυχως αξια ατομα φευγουν διοτις ερχοντε ανθρωποι σαν εσενα και η αξιοπρεπεια τους δεν τους αφηνει να μεινουν! Αυτο βεβαια ειχε ως αποτελεσμα δυστυχως με τα χρονια να λυψει το ποιοτικο στοιχειο του φορουμ, οσοι ειναι χρονια εδω θα συμφωνησουν , διοτις ειναι λογικο καποιος οπου αξιζει δεν θα κατσει να χαλιετε με ατομα του δικου σου για παραδηγμα ηθους! πολυ απλα , θα παρει το καπελακι του και αντιο,,,,.
Απο την αλλη, σκεφτομαι κι λεω, οτι θα ειναι λαθος μου να αφησω κατις που ασχολουμαι κι να μεινουν ατομα οπου δεν εχουν καμια απολυτος σχεση με το φορουμ,ατομα που μπαινουν να κανουν χαβαλε με τα προβληματα των αλλων-οπως εσυ για παραδηγμα- οπου δεν εχεις καποιο προβλημα υγειας κι ερχεσαι να χαβαλεδιασεις τα δικα μας προβληματα ! , βεβαια εαν υπηρχε ελεγχος θα ειχες εκδιοχτει προπολου! αλλα απο την αλλη δεν μπορουν να διαβαζουν δεκαδες μηνυματα ταυτοχρωνα. Ουτες ειμαι εγω αυτος που θα κατσω να στελνω αναφορες η να ασχολουμαι με το τι γραφεις εδω μεσα! διοτις πολυ απλα ειναι οτι πιο χαημο χρονου να διαβασω τα δικα σου μηνυματα! ειδη αυτο που κανω ειναι μεγαλη βλακεια μου, το οτι σου ανταπαντω το θεωρω μεγα σφαλμα μου και θα το παψω! Σε αντιθεση με εσενα οπου η ζωουλα σου αποκταει νοημα να διαβαζει τα μηνυματα μου ! οταν δεν απανταν σε εσενα! ειναι σχεδον αρρωστο αυτο που κανεις, το οτι καθεσαθ ολη την μερα κι διαβαζεις τα δικα μου μηνυματα δειχνει ποσο προβλημα εχεις, κι αυτο το διαπιστωσα "ψαρευωντας" εσενα μ το μηνυμα του Ορεστη, οπου καθεσαι κι διαβαζεις το τι γραφω, οπως κι το οτι μπαινεις στο προφιλ μου συνεχως, αφου γραφει το ποιοι μπαινουν! εχεις προβλημα φιλε μου, εχεις εμονες! απλα την πατησες διοτις τις εχεις με λαθος ατομο.

----------


## giorgos panou

Το μελος του φορουμ με το ψευδωνυμο " oboro" εχει καποιο προσωπικο προβλημα μαζι μου, εχει εμονες. 
Σας πρωτεινω να μπειτε και να δειτε τα μηνυματα του συγκεκριμενου ατομου! θα ανατριχιασετε σαν παρατηρησετε ποσο κολημα εχει μαζι μου!! σχεδον 10 στα 10 τελευταια του μηνυματα ειναι σχετικα με εμενα! το παιδι εχει μαλον ΙΔΨ, αλλα ειτε δεν το ξερει ειτε το ξερει και δεν το εχει καταθεσει στο φορουμ ωστε να μην τον παρεξηγουμε. για οσους δεν ξερουν πως μπορουν να ελεξουν τα μηνυματα του ακολουθει το λινκ, θα φρικαρετε παιδια.

----------


## Ορέστης

> ευχομαι να τα βρηκες με την ετσι σου.Εαν δεν,, η λυση σε τετοιου ειδους γυναικες με τετοιου ειδους συμπεριφορα ειναι μια και παλαιικη! Δοκιμασε την, ειναι και της γυμναστικης αρα δεν θα εχει προβλημα! που ξες μπορει και να γουσταρει! Δυστυχως, μερικες φορες η λυση αυτη ειναι απιστευτα αποτελλεσματικη, αν και προσωπικα εαν η "ψυχη" της συντροφου εχει αποδεδηγμενα πεταξει για αλλη αγγαλια δεν προσπαθω να κανω κατις για επαναπατρισμο διοτις εαν εχει ερθει σε επαφη με αλλον ειναι ασκοπο και για τους τρεις οποια ενεργεια.Αν ομως κεγεσαι, αν ομως εσυ την θες πολυ πισω! τωτες ισως θα πρεπει να πραξεις δεωντος! , και η ιστορια λεει οτι πολλες φορες το αποτελλεσμα ειναι υπερ σου.
> Υ.Γ.οχι ξυλο ομως!


Ενα ραντεβου βγηκαμε και μετα με εκανε στην ακρη. Τη λυση εδωσε ο ποιητης των δρομων. Της ειπα τους στιχους μαζι με ολα οσα αισθανθηκα. Μου προσεφερε δικαιολογιες σιωπες και αδιαφορια.

----------


## giorgos panou

> Ενα ραντεβου βγηκαμε και μετα με εκανε στην ακρη. Τη λυση εδωσε ο ποιητης των δρομων. Της ειπα τους στιχους μαζι με ολα οσα αισθανθηκα. Μου προσεφερε δικαιολογιες σιωπες και αδιαφορια.


 Συμβαινουν αυτα! δεν πρεπει να κραταει η πικρα παραπανω απο οσο κραταει η πρωτη χαρα! Αρα κι αφου την γνωρισες λιγο ακομα πολυ πιο λιγο πρεπει να κρατησει η πικρα σου.Σε καταλαβαινω απολυτος φιλε μου, και πωτες μα πωτες δεν μπορεσα να καταλαβω το πως γινετε την μια μερα να ειναι μεσα στην τρελη χαρα τους! να λενε λογια εντυποσιακα, να δειχνουν οτι γουσταρουν! και μετα απο 2-3 μερες η και μια ημερα! να αλλαζουν ολα! Και δεν ειναι το σεξ, διοτις αν ηταν αυτο θα υπηρε τουλαχιστον μια εξηγηση ρε γαμωτο, μερικες φορες μπορει να ειναι , δεν λεω, αλλα ειναι κατι αλλο! ανεξηγητο μεσα στο μυαλο τους Ορεστη! Το ζητημα ειναι να μην χαλιομαστε εμεις, και προσωπικα πλεον δεν πολυ χαλιεμαι!

----------


## blackbird

Καλή επιτυχία για την εγχείριση Γιώργο. Είμαι αισιόδοξη. Θα τα καταφέρει μια χαρά. Έχε της εμπιστοσύνη  :Smile: 

Όσοι δουλεύουν υπομονή και κουράγιο παιδιά. Θα περάσει κι' αυτή η μπόρα. Απλά θέλει προσοχή. Και κάτι αισιόδοξο και ελπιδοφόρο...

https://www.awakengr.com/pappoy-ton-...oJrZy499cu8How

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εγω τους υπενθυμιζω οτι το πολεμο αυτοι τον αρχισαν και μαλιστα ηταν και απολυτως σιγουροι οτι οτι σκεφτοντουσαν θα γινει

----------


## george1520

> Καλή επιτυχία για την εγχείριση Γιώργο. Είμαι αισιόδοξη. Θα τα καταφέρει μια χαρά. Έχε της εμπιστοσύνη 
> 
> Όσοι δουλεύουν υπομονή και κουράγιο παιδιά. Θα περάσει κι' αυτή η μπόρα. Απλά θέλει προσοχή. Και κάτι αισιόδοξο και ελπιδοφόρο...
> 
> https://www.awakengr.com/pappoy-ton-...oJrZy499cu8How


Σε ευχαριστώ  :Smile:

----------


## george1520

Πόσες μέρες κάνουν να διαγράψουν ένα λογαριασμό?

----------


## giorgos panou

> Πόσες μέρες κάνουν να διαγράψουν ένα λογαριασμό?


δεν διαγραφετε πωτες τελειως. Πρεπει να περασει γυρο στους 3 μηνες χωρις ενα λογκ ιν απο τον χρηστη ωστε να το περασει στα αδρανει, αλλα τα μηνυματα αυτου του λογαριασμου σε προσωπικο επιπεδο παραμενουν.Νομιζω οτι μενουν και τα δημοσια μηνυματα του.
Αληθεια σκεφτεσαι να την κανεις ?

----------


## george1520

> δεν διαγραφετε πωτες τελειως. Πρεπει να περασει γυρο στους 3 μηνες χωρις ενα λογκ ιν απο τον χρηστη ωστε να το περασει στα αδρανει, αλλα τα μηνυματα αυτου του λογαριασμου σε προσωπικο επιπεδο παραμενουν.Νομιζω οτι μενουν και τα δημοσια μηνυματα του.
> Αληθεια σκεφτεσαι να την κανεις ?


Άλλο ρώτησα.. Όταν ζητήσει κάποιος να διαγραφεί ο λογαριασμός του, πότε γίνεται η διαγραφή.

----------


## giorgos panou

> Άλλο ρώτησα.. Όταν ζητήσει κάποιος να διαγραφεί ο λογαριασμός του, πότε γίνεται η διαγραφή.


ααα συγνωμη δε το καταλαβα. Παντως νομιζω οτι δεν διαγραφεται ολοκληρωτικα. Μπορεις ομως να ερωτησεις τον Νικος δ. η τον ΑΕΟΝ. Αυτοι συγουρα θα σου απαντησουν κλητερα απο εμενα.

----------


## george1520

> ααα συγνωμη δε το καταλαβα. Παντως νομιζω οτι δεν διαγραφεται ολοκληρωτικα. Μπορεις ομως να ερωτησεις τον Νικος δ. η τον ΑΕΟΝ. Αυτοι συγουρα θα σου απαντησουν κλητερα απο εμενα.


Αυτοί θα κάνουν την διαγραφή λογικά.. Οκ.

----------


## giorgos panou

> Αυτοί θα κάνουν την διαγραφή λογικά.. Οκ.


θε να διαγραψεις τον λογαριασμο σου? εαν εχεις λογο που θες να το κανεις, ελπιζω να μην εχω συμβαλει κι εγω σε αυτην την αποφαση σου.Διοτις εαν ειναι ετσι τωτες θα σου ελεγα να μεινεις εσυ και να αποχωρησω εγω! 
Πλεον, το φορουμ για εμενα δεν εχει την εννοια που ειχε στο παρελθον, ολο και λιγοστευουν τα ατομα οπου εχουν γνωσει στις ψυχολογικες-ψυχειατρικες παθησεις. Επισης ,τα ατομα οπου μπαινουν τελευταια και αναζητουν καποια βοηθεια ,σαν βλεπουν και σαν νιωθουν την επιθετικοτητα ατομων οπως ο ΟΜΠΟΡΟ κι αλλα τετοια ατομα, τρομαζουν και αποχωρουν.
Αλλος ενας ακομα λογος ειναι οτι προσωπικα νιωθω πως δεν βοηθιεμαι οπως καπωτες, δεν υπαρχουν πλεον ατομα οπως στο παρελθον οπου ενδιαφερονταν για την πορεια της θεραπειας μου γι παραδηγμα.
Τελος, νιωθω οτι και εγω δεν ειμαι πλεον επαρκης σην βοηθεια μου προς οποιον εχει καποιο προβλημα, η ενοια της αλληλοβοηθειας, της αλληλεγγυης εχουν καταπεσει κατα καποιον τροπο.Δυστυχως οι διαχηρηστες δεν προλαβενουν να ελεγχουν τον φορτο των μηνυματων με αποτελεσμα να ξεφευγουν πολλες λασπολογιες , και προσωπικα δεν ειμαι σε διαθεση να ανεχομαι ανανδρες επιθεσεις ανθρωπων οπου μπαινουν στο φορουμ και διασκεδαζουν με τις ψυχειατρικες μας ασθενειες. 
Αρα ,εαν ειναι κατις τετοιο το προβλημα σου μεινε και φευγω εγω, απλα δωσε μου λιγες μερες να επικοινωνησω με καποια μελοι του φορουμ .

----------


## oboro

> Άλλο ρώτησα.. Όταν ζητήσει κάποιος να διαγραφεί ο λογαριασμός του, πότε γίνεται η διαγραφή.


Δεν γνωριζω να υπαρχει σαφης χρονος και ξερω απο αρκετους οτι σε καποιες περιπτωσεις δεν ολοκληρωνεται καν.

----------


## giorgos panou

> Δεν γνωριζω να υπαρχει σαφης χρονος και ξερω απο αρκετους οτι σε καποιες περιπτωσεις δεν ολοκληρωνεται καν.


εσυ φοβιτσιαρη μην μιλας! μπορει η κια σου να συκωθει και να σε δειρει!! χχαχαχαχα 
δεν νομιζω να διαφωνεις ε> αυτα που γραφεις εδω μεσα, εαν ειμασταν υποθετικα λεω , αντικριστα θα τολμαγες να μου τα ελεγες? να με κοιταγες στα ματια και να με προσβαλλες χωρις λογο? ε? για φαντασου την σκηνη, να υπηρχαν απο κατω ολο το φορουμ και εμεις ο δυο , και να ερχοσουν κατα ματα, χωρις να σε εχω ενοχλησει, χωρις να εχω πει κατις που σε δειχνει η σε προσβαλει ! και να ερχοσουν εσυ!! να μου πεις αυτα που λες εδω?ε? δεν νομιζω οτι θα το εκανες!!

----------


## Κύκνος

Δεν σταματάτε λέω εγώ; Αρένα το κάνατε το φόρουμ!

----------


## giorgos panou

> Δεν σταματάτε λέω εγώ; Αρένα το κάνατε το φόρουμ!


εχεις δικιο ΚΥΚΝΕ. ειλικρινα σκεφτομαι να αποχωρησω πλεον.Δε ξερω, αλλα νιωθω πως δεν υπαρχει αυτος ο ενθουσιασμος οπου υπηρχε στο παρελθον, και εσυ κυκνε ως καιρο στο φορουμ νομιζω οτι σαν θυμιθεις θα συμφνωησεις.

----------


## giorgos panou

ΤΙ ΣΚΕΦΤΕΣΤΕ?" 
τι σκεφτομαι? σαν απαντηση στο ερωτημα του θεματος ειναι οτι σκεφτομαι σοβαρος την αποχωρηση μου απο το φορουμ, η εστω την διακοπη της συμετοχης μου.Δεν βλεπω πλεον κποιον ενθουσιασμο οπως πριν, Για αυτο κι λεω οτι θα αποχωρησω, ισως μετα το καλοκαιρι σαν θα ειμαστε καλα να υπαρχει λογος να επανελθω.
Λυπαμαι αλλα ο λογος δεν ειναι το θεμα οπου αναιβασαι ενας ανανδρος λασπολογος.Ειναι και το οτι τα θεματα σιγα σιγα απομακρινωντε απο το καθε αυτου σκοπο του φορουμ.Δεν υπαρχουν πλεον ζητηματα βοηθειας, αλληλεγγυης.Επισης παρατηρω οτι εουν αποχωρησει και αλλοι αξιολογοι συμφορμητες, αρα μαλον κι εγω οδευω προς εκει.
Ο λογος οπου μαλον την κανω δεν ειναι ο ΟΜΠΟΡΟ, πιο πολυ ειναι το οτι δεν ειδα συμπαρασταση οπως παλαιοτερα ειχε γινει σε αντιστοιχα ατομα, Αυτη την φορα μονο 2 μηνυματα και ε προσωπικο μηνυμα ηρθαν, τους ευχαριστω βεβαια, και οπως τουςς ειπα ζητω συγνωμη και παλυς.
Το φορουμ δεν το κανουν οι κανωνες και η λογικη του, αλλα τα ενεργα του μελοι, αρα αυτη τη στιγμη μπορει το φορουμ να εχει λιγο ξεπεσει αλλα μπορει ξαφνου, μεσα σε ενα μηνα να ξανα μπουν η να γινουν μελοι ανθρωποι με μεγαλη αξια, αρα θα ξανα μπω κι εγω, για αυτο λοιπον θα μπαινω μια στο τοσο να βλεπω αν παρχει καποια αλλαγη.Η θα μπαινω καμια φορα για να προστατευω κανενα νεο μελος απο τυπους οπου εχουν αρρωστημενες διαθεσης. 
Ευχομαι να υπαρξη συνεση στο φορουμ , ευχομαι οσοι ακολουθουν καποια θεραπεια να την κανουν κατα γραμμα βαση του γιατρου τους και να μην παρασυροντε απο το φορουμ ειδικα αν εχει σχεση με φαρμακα, διοτις μπορει να αργουν τα αποτελεσματα των φαρμακων αλλα ερχοντε, αν ομως τα αλλαξεις εστω για λιγο παει στραφη η ολη προσπαθεια σου φιλε μου.

----------


## george1520

> Δεν γνωριζω να υπαρχει σαφης χρονος και ξερω απο αρκετους οτι σε καποιες περιπτωσεις δεν ολοκληρωνεται καν.


Αν δεν ολοκληρωθεί τότε δεν ξανά μπαίνεις και τελείωσε το θέμα. Απλά είχα την εντύπωση ότι η διαγραφή γίνεται άμεσα.

----------


## oboro

Εχουν πει ατομα και δημοσια και σε ΠΜ οτι εστειλαν για διαγραφη και δεν τους απαντησαν καν... Αυτο εννοω.

υ.γ. τιποτε εδω μεσα δε γινεται αμεσα παρα μονο σπανιοτατως  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## oboro

> Παλυ με ακολουθεις εδω μεσα? ρε? οπου γραφω,τσουπ απο πισω!!! ποσο ανανδρος εισαι εντελει?? δεν εχεις καθολου αξιωπρεπεια? 
> Ειλικρινα, θα εβγαινα απο το φορουμ αλλα επειδη μου την δινεις, θα κατσω κι θα γραφω τα οσα κανεις. Και θα λεω συνεχως οτι εισαι ανανδρος και πως δεν τολμας να λυσουμε τις διαφορες μας !!! σε αλλο μερος.


Ναι ρε παληκαρι, ραντεβου στις τεσσερις βελανιδιες πριν το ηλιοβασιλεμα. Πιστολα η σπαθη;;; Α, να ξερεις μαρτυρα θα φερω εναν τζενταϊ. Εσυ μπορεις να φερεις τον Στιβεν τον Σιγκαλ που σε βοηθησε πολυς τοτες στα κομαντα να εδεσετε φιογκους τους καραβαναδες με τα μαστιγια που ειχε στο χρηματοκιβωτιο ο υποστρατηγος.

 :Stick Out Tongue:  Τι ζουμε θεα Καλι μου...

----------


## blackbird

> Αν δεν ολοκληρωθεί τότε δεν ξανά μπαίνεις και τελείωσε το θέμα. Απλά είχα την εντύπωση ότι η διαγραφή γίνεται άμεσα.


Άμεσα γίνεται. Παλιά όταν είχα ζητήσει διαγραφή λογαριασμού το είχαν δει μετά από 2 μέρες μαξ και τον έσβησαν αμέσως. Βασικά τότε υπήρχαν αρκετοί διαχειριστές. Τώρα δεν ξέρω τώρα τι γίνεται. Μπορεί οι διαχειριστές να μπαίνουν πιο σπάνια και να μην τα πολυβλέπουν.

----------


## george1520

> Άμεσα γίνεται. Παλιά όταν είχα ζητήσει διαγραφή λογαριασμού το είχαν δει μετά από 2 μέρες μαξ και τον έσβησαν αμέσως. Βασικά τότε υπήρχαν αρκετοί διαχειριστές. Τώρα δεν ξέρω τώρα τι γίνεται. Μπορεί οι διαχειριστές να μπαίνουν πιο σπάνια και να μην τα πολυβλέπουν.


Τέλεια......!

----------


## blackbird

> Ααα καλ-
> 
> Εεε θελω να πω, ετσι εξηγειται! Χμναι μαλιστα.  Παντως περα απο την πλακα καπου στο '16 εχω τοποθετησει το σημειο οπου το φορουμ επαψε να εχει σταθερο διαχειριστη, οπως παραδεχτηκε προσφατα ο Αεον (ωστε να κλειδωνει θρεντ αντι να δινει καποιες απαντησεις.)


Εντομεταξύ δεν είχα καν διαβάσει τα προηγούμενα μηνύματα. Θυμάμαι 3-4 διαχειριστές που όντως απαντούσαν κιόλας. Μετά ντάξει, έχασα την επαφή.




> Τέλεια......!


Σκέφτεσαι να φύγεις; Το διάβασα στο άλλο θρεντ. Και εγώ χαλιέμαι με αυτά που βλέπω και εκνευρίζομαι. Κάνε λίγη υπομονή και αν δεν αλλάξουν τα πράγματα το ξανασκέφτεσαι.

----------


## oboro

Προσωπικα μου κοστιζει πολυ στα θεματα που ανοιγουν μελη με αυτοκτονικοτητα να γραφονται ακραια πραγματα. Τελος '18-αρχες '19 ειχε γινει χαμος με δυο θεματα απο δυο μελη και δυο κακοποιητες που ποσταραν, ο ενας ανευθυνα και ο αλλος, απλα, ως πανου  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Ελπιζα οτι με την επαναφορα του συστηματος αναφορων-ποινων, καποια στιγμη κατι θα αλλαζε. 

Φαινεται πως εκανα λαθος.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Προσωπικα μου κοστιζει πολυ στα θεματα που ανοιγουν μελη με αυτοκτονικοτητα να γραφονται ακραια πραγματα. Τελος '18-αρχες '19 ειχε γινει χαμος με δυο θεματα απο δυο μελη και δυο κακοποιητες που ποσταραν, ο ενας ανευθυνα και ο αλλος, απλα, ως πανου  Ελπιζα οτι με την επαναφορα του συστηματος αναφορων-ποινων, καποια στιγμη κατι θα αλλαζε. 
> 
> Φαινεται πως εκανα λαθος.


Πλεον κάνει μπαμ γιατί ο Πάνου δεν τρωει μπαν.

----------


## giorgos panou

> Πλεον κάνει μπαμ γιατί ο Πάνου δεν τρωει μπαν.


 ΑΥΤΟ ΟΠΟΥ ΥΠΟΝΩΕΙΣ!! ΝΑ ΤΟ ΑΝΑΚΑΛΕΣΕΙΣ ΑΜΕΣΩΣ !! ειναι μεγα ψεμα, και μεγα λαθος, δεν εχω καμια σχεση μ το φορουμ απεναντιας ειμαι αδικιμενος!!, ανακαλεσαι σε παρακαλω!!
οχι για εμενα αλλα φια οσους εχουν σχεση με την διαχηρηση, διοτις ειναι αδικο, βεβαια αυτο που κανεις εει τον πονηρο σκοπο να με τυμορισμουν , να με μπαναρουν ωστε να σου αποδηξουν οτι εχεις αδικο!!

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> ΑΥΤΟ ΟΠΟΥ ΥΠΟΝΩΕΙΣ!! ΝΑ ΤΟ ΑΝΑΚΑΛΕΣΕΙΣ ΑΜΕΣΩΣ !! ειναι μεγα ψεμα, και μεγα λαθος, δεν εχω καμια σχεση μ το φορουμ απεναντιας ειμαι αδικιμενος!!, ανακαλεσαι τωρα αλλιως θα καλεσω των ΑΕΟΝ και τον Νικο


Tι είσαι?Αδικημένος?
Από που και ως που εσύ αδικημένος?

Και για πες μας τι υπονοώ...

----------


## oboro

Εντυπωσιακη εκρηξη, οντως. 

Δηλωτικη αραγε τινος πραγματος.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Εντυπωσιακη εκρηξη, οντως. 
> 
> Δηλωτικη αραγε τινος πραγματος.


πάω να φτιάξω καφεδάκι γιατί έχει ψωμί η υπόθεση
ούτε μαστερ σεφ δεν θα μπορώ να δω με τον Πάνου.

----------


## oboro

Γιατι εισαι αδικημενος γιωργο πανου; Σου εκανε καποτε κακο η διαχειριση;

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Γιατι εισαι αδικημενος γιωργο πανου; Σου εκανε καποτε κακο η διαχειριση;


Τον πολεμανε όλοι εδώ μέσα,την φωνή της ηρεμίας,της λογικής και την αλήθειας

----------


## oboro

Στο μεταξυ μπορεις να καλεσεις και τον Αεον και τον Νικο Ντι γιωργο; Εχεις κινητα τους, προσωπικες διευθυνσεις κλπ;

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> ΑΥΤΟ ΟΠΟΥ ΥΠΟΝΩΕΙΣ!! ΝΑ ΤΟ ΑΝΑΚΑΛΕΣΕΙΣ ΑΜΕΣΩΣ !! ειναι μεγα ψεμα, και μεγα λαθος, δεν εχω καμια σχεση μ το φορουμ απεναντιας ειμαι αδικιμενος!!, ανακαλεσαι σε παρακαλω!!
> οχι για εμενα αλλα φια οσους εχουν σχεση με την διαχηρηση, διοτις ειναι αδικο, βεβαια αυτο που κανεις εει τον πονηρο σκοπο να με τυμορισμουν , να με μπαναρουν ωστε να σου αποδηξουν οτι εχεις αδικο!!


Εγραψε και άλλα πράγματα το αγόρι...

----------


## giorgos panou

Αυτο που συμβαινει ειναι ΑΑΑΧΑ σε ξετρυποσα!! εισαι το τυπακι οπου μπαινει και με αλλους λογαριασμους.Εισαι στο φορουμ απο το 2010, και κανεις ολο το ιδιο πραγμα! Μπαινεις εδω, τα βαζεις με καποιον ,σε μπαναρουν ,και ανοιγεις μετα λογαρισμο με αλλο ονομα! , την ιδια διαδικασια οπου κανουν αλλα 2 τυπακια! Αυτο το ψευδωνυμο οπου χρησιμοπηεις τελευταια το ειχες απο αρχης, μεχρι να στο μπαναρουνε κι αυτο κι να ξανα μπεις παλυς με αλλο ψευωνυμο.
Εγω σαν βλακας αργησα να σε καταλαβω, αν κι μου θυμιζαι κατις η συμπριφορα σου, αλλα σιγα μην θυμαμαι τον καθε περιεργο εδω μεσα!. Αντε να δουμε με τι ονομα θα μπεις την επομενη φορα!! αν θες σου εχω καποιες ιδεες.χαχακαθαρη αθλιοτητα! το λαθος ειναι σε εμενα οτι μπηκα στην διαδικασια να ανταπαντω στα συγκεκριμενα ατομα.Ανθρωπος ομως ειμαι και εγω και δε κρατηθικα, μου ξεφυγαι και απντησα ,αντι να σοπασω και να αφησω τα αρρωστημενα ανωριμα μυαλα τους να με κοροιδευουν, να λασπολογουν και να προσβαλουν καθε πρωταση μου, ομως σαν πιο φιλειρινικος χαρακτηρ, αυτο θα επρεπε να πραξω.
Η αδικια οπου και "στριγκλιζει ,παραφρωνα" ειναι στα επανελημενα μηνυματα τους που γραφουν το ονομα μου και εχουν προζβλιτικο χαρακτηρα. Το φορουμ εχει ξεκαθαρη συμβουλη χρησης συμετοχης του φορουμ οου λεει οτι δεν μπορουμε να κανουμε τετοιο πραγμα ουτε σε καποιον μεμονωμενα ουτε σε ομαδα ατομων.Μετα υπηρξε ολοκληρο θεμα με τον ιδιο σκοπο,εκει συμωνα παλυς με τις αρχες του φορουμ θα επρεπε ο θεματοθετης να εχει μπαναρηστει Δεν εγινε ομως τυποτα απο ολα αυτα.
Εχει γαψει μηνυματα οπου αναφερει για παραδηγμα οτι προκαλουσα ατομο σε αυτοκτωνια, κι για αυτο θα επρεπε - κι εχει γινει στο παρελθον- θα πρεπε να του κλεισουν τον λογαριασμο του.,οχι μονο δε το κλεισαν , αλλα ξεχασαν να ζβησουν και το μηνυμα!! χαχα.
Στο παρελθον ειχαν διωξει 3-4 ατομα μαζεμενα διοτις σαν κλικα -οπως εδω δλδ- την επεφταν ολοι μαζι σε εμενα, και σε αλλα ατομα, τους ειχαν διωξει και μαλιστα με τετοιο τροπο ωτε να μην μπορουν να μπουν ουτες με αλλο λογαριασμο! αυτο οπου εδω δεν εχει γινει καθολου. 
Ειναι πολλα αυτα που εχουν γινει και ειναι εναντι στις αρχες λειτουργιας του φορουμ.Δεν μπορω βεβαια να ξεχασω να αναφερω οτι επιτιθοντ σε ατομο οπου εβρισκετε εν μεσω φαρμακευτικης του θεραπειας για την βαρια καταθλιψη.!! και ειναι σε γνωση τους αυτο, μαλιστα ληδωρειτε η ασθενεια του. 
Ειναι πολλα αυτα που εχουν γινει εδω περα, δυστυχως ομως συνεχιζουν ολοι αυτοι! Θα ειχα αποχωρηει αλλα το παλιομυαο μου οπου δεν μπορει την αδικια με κραταει ακομης.

----------


## oboro

Αναρωτιεμαι κι αν εχει νοημα να του κανουμε ριπορτ πλεον, περα απο τις κρισιμες περιπτωσεις...


(...οπως τοτε που προκαλουσε μελος σε αυτοκτονια, πραγμα που ειδαν τα 5-6 αλλα μελη που εγραφαν στο θρεντ και ποιος ξερει ποσα αλλα που διαβαζαν)

----------


## giorgos panou

> Στο μεταξυ μπορεις να καλεσεις και τον Αεον και τον Νικο Ντι γιωργο; Εχεις κινητα τους, προσωπικες διευθυνσεις κλπ;


 γραφεις δικασ ου μηνυματα ρεσυ? εεις ξεφυγει τελειως ε? καθε ενας μπορει να τους καλεσει και να ζητησει βοηθει μεσω του μειλ .

----------


## oboro

> και για να μην παρεξηγηθω πως σου την πεφτω, ΝΑΙ! θα στην επεφτα κι δεν θα με ενιαζε κι ας με εδιοχναν, κι με ελεγαν οτι ηθελαν! Αν ομως μου το επετρεπε η ηλικια μου, δυστυχως η διαφορα ηλικιας μας ειναι απαγορευτικη! Επισης η εικονα μου για εσενα ειναι μυθικη πλεον, αρα δεν υπαρχει κατι το ερωτικο! Μακαρι να ειμουν καμια 10αρια χρονια πιο νεος!, δεν με ενδιαφερει πως εισαι εμφανισιακα! αφου εσωτερικα εισαι τοσο ομορφη που δεν θα μπορουσε κανενα κι καμια σωματικη σου ατελια να με διλιασει ! Ομως η σχεση μας ειναι παππου εγγονας! αρα και οι συμβουλες μου ειναι φιλικες και νοσταλγικες!!.Να ξερεις κατις, εαν την παλεψεις, και καταφερεις να κρατησεις αυτην την λαμπροτητα του χαρακτηρος σου τοσο λαμπερη οσο σημερα ,τωτες θαυμα μεγα θα χει συντελεστει .


Εσβησαν στο θρεντ μου το ποστ με το λινκ, αλλα κρατησαν το ποστ του πανου που στηλιτευα... Προτεραιοτητες, αγαπητοι.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Να τον χαιρομαστε.

----------


## oboro

(εν τω μεταξυ ειχα πει δεν εχει νοημα πλεον το ριπορτ, αλλα μολις του ξανακανα. Εγινε πλεον αντανακλαστικο. Θα κανω ριπορτ και στον υπνο μου στο τελος...)

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Εσβησαν στο θρεντ μου το ποστ με το λινκ, αλλα κρατησαν το ποστ του πανου που στηλιτευα... Προτεραιοτητες, αγαπητοι. 
> 
> Να τον χαιρομαστε.


Πρέπει να τον λυπούνται,δεν εξηγείται αλλιώς

----------


## oboro

Α και εννοειται τη "συμβουλη" με το ξυλο που βγηκε απ΄τον παραδεισο, τεσσερις σελιδες πριν θα τη βρειτε αθικτη, χωρις καμια τροποποιηση απο τους αρχοντες μας.

----------


## giorgos panou

Το φορουμ δεν εχει καμια συμπαθεια σε εμενα, κρατα απεναντι μου μια σταση τυπικη, και μπορω να πω πολλες φορες ειναι αδικη, αλλα θεωρω λογικο απο πλευρας εμπορικης την μη δικαιη σταση αφου ειμαι ενας , ααρα δεν συμφερει παντα να με προασπιζουν βαση των του φορουμ κανωνες.
Αυτο οπου και υπονοειτε δεν εχει καμια αληθεια! ΔΕΝ εχω ουδεμια σχεση με τα ατομα οπου και διαχειριζωντε το φορουμ αυτο, απεναντιας παρα τα τοσα χρονια εδω μεσα ουτε μηνυματα ουτε κουβεντουλα φιλικη κανουμε οπς και θα ησαν λογικο. Αρα ειναι τελειως χαζο να υπονοειτε κατις τςτοιο στα σοβαρα.Αρα καταλειγουμε στο οτι το κανετε πονιρα την καρδια ,με αποτερο σκοπο να τους πιεσετε να με μπαναρουνε για να αποδηξουν οτι δεν εχουμε καμια απολυτος σχεση! 
Μπορει και να γινει αυτο, δεν ξερω ποιος θα ζημιωθει, εγω? η οτι το φορουμ θα στερηθει μια πενα μεγιστης σοβαρωτης? μια πενα με δυαφορετικης μεν κοσμοθεωριας αλλα με σκοπο την αρμονια του αναγνωστη! Η αποχωρηση μου θ ειναι για αλλους ανακουφηση, αλλα για την λογικη θα ειναι χτυπημα ,θα υπαρξη ελειψη ηθικης , μειωση ηθους και χριστιανικης ευλαβιας! Το κριμα στο λαιμο σας!

----------


## oboro

Μ' αρεσει που επαινουσα διαχειριση για τη σταση τους απεναντι στα ποστ με τηλεδιαγνωσεις κλπ: τα ποστ που με διαγνωσκει απαξιωτικα με ΙΔΨ ακομα εκει ειναι.


Θλιβερος ο απολογισμος.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Τ και χριστιανικης ευλαβιας!


Οχι που δεν θα έβαζε και αυτήν την πινελιά.

----------


## oboro

> Μπορει και να γινει αυτο, δεν ξερω ποιος θα ζημιωθει, εγω? η οτι το φορουμ θα στερηθει μια πενα μεγιστης σοβαρωτης? μια πενα με δυαφορετικης μεν κοσμοθεωριας αλλα με σκοπο την αρμονια του αναγνωστη! Η αποχωρηση μου θ ειναι για αλλους ανακουφηση, αλλα για την λογικη θα ειναι χτυπημα ,θα υπαρξη ελειψη ηθικης , μειωση ηθους και χριστιανικης ευλαβιας! Το κριμα στο λαιμο σας!


Το επομενο Νομπελ Λογοτεχνιας οχι για δυο, αλλα για δεκαπεντε χρονια δεν πρεπει να απονεμηθει. Ο πανου το εβγαλε νοκ-αουτ με το ιντενσο χαρτζ σεχ των παλαιοπρογονων.

Ακουει η Σουηδικη Ακαδημια; Η τον αδικει κι εκεινη τελικα;

----------


## oboro

Πλεον μονο δυο μελη υπαρχουνε σ' αυτο το φορουμ, που μετρανε.


Ο πανου κι ο απανου.

----------


## blackbird

Η δική μου γνώμη είναι πως σε ένα φόρουμ ψυχολογίας που ως επί τω πλείστον μπαίνουνε ευάλωτα μέλη με διαταραχές, μόνιμο μπαν θα έπρεπε να τρώνε άτομα που "σπρώχνουν" κάποιον σε αυτοκτονία. Είναι αρκετά ευαίσθητο το περιεχόμενο και δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο είναι εφικτό πλέον να μπορεί ένα μόνο άτομο (ο Αεον δεν είναι μόνο; ) να ελέγχει τόσα ποστ και να κάνει κουμάντο. Και αυτός άνθρωπος είναι, έχει τις δουλειές του. Μην τα ρίχνουμε κι' όλα εκεί. Αν δεν υπάρχει όμως έλεγχος και χρόνος, τότε είναι λογικό τα πράγματα να ξεφεύγουν. Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι λύση πια η αναφορά. Η αδιαφορία είναι καλύτερη, εκτός και αν φαίνεται πως επηρεάζεται κάποιος αρνητικά, οπότε εκεί επεμβαίνει όποιος θέλει για να πει την γνώμη του και να καθησυχάσει το μέλος που επηρεάζεται.

----------


## oboro

> Η δική μου γνώμη είναι πως σε ένα φόρουμ ψυχολογίας που ως επί τω πλείστον μπαίνουνε ευάλωτα μέλη με διαταραχές, μόνιμο μπαν θα έπρεπε να τρώνε άτομα που "σπρώχνουν" κάποιον σε αυτοκτονία. Είναι αρκετά ευαίσθητο το περιεχόμενο και δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο είναι εφικτό πλέον να μπορεί ένα μόνο άτομο (ο Αεον δεν είναι μόνο; ) να ελέγχει τόσα ποστ και να κάνει κουμάντο. Και αυτός άνθρωπος είναι, έχει τις δουλειές του. Μην τα ρίχνουμε κι' όλα εκεί. Αν δεν υπάρχει όμως έλεγχος και χρόνος, τότε είναι λογικό τα πράγματα να ξεφεύγουν. Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι λύση πια η αναφορά. Η αδιαφορία είναι καλύτερη, εκτός και αν φαίνεται πως επηρεάζεται κάποιος αρνητικά, οπότε εκεί επεμβαίνει όποιος θέλει για να πει την γνώμη του και να καθησυχάσει το μέλος που επηρεάζεται.


Κοινως λειπουν οι μεγαλοι, ας κανουν κουμαντο τα ωριμα παιδια στην παιδικη χαρα. Σ' εκεινο το θρεντ τοτε περσυ ειχαμε τρομαξει 5-6 ατομα να συγκρατησουμε το θεμα... Η διαχειριση ομως το υποτιμησε, και ξαναηρθε την αλλη μερα, μονο οταν ξαναεστειλα εγω ΠΜ (μπορει να εστειλε και καποιος αλλος, η απαντηση σιγουρα δεν εδωσε αυτη την εντυπωση ομως.)

Ουσιαστικα επωμιζομαστε ετσι βαρος τριπλο: των θεματων που μας εφεραν εδω, της αλληλουποστηριξης/υποστηριξης νεων μελων με απαντησεις, και παραλληλα της συγκρατησης των κακοποιων στοιχειων.

Νομιζω ειναι ξεκαθαρο πως δεν ειναι βιωσιμο μοντελο αυτο για ενα φορουμ. Οι αντοχες εξαντλουνται, μελη αποχωρουν, κακοποιοι ξεσαλωνουν.

Λιγο παραδιπλα, ο διαχειριστης του φορουμ ανοιγει νεο θρεντ:

"Αντιμετωπισατε ποτε ατυχεις σωματικες εκδηλωσεις κατα τη διαρκεια της συνεδριας;"

Παρακαλω, μονο απαντησεις επι του θεματος. _Για το καλο της ερευνας.


_

----------


## giorgos panou

> Η δική μου γνώμη είναι πως σε ένα φόρουμ ψυχολογίας που ως επί τω πλείστον μπαίνουνε ευάλωτα μέλη με διαταραχές, μόνιμο μπαν θα έπρεπε να τρώνε άτομα που "σπρώχνουν" κάποιον σε αυτοκτονία. Είναι αρκετά ευαίσθητο το περιεχόμενο και δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο είναι εφικτό πλέον να μπορεί ένα μόνο άτομο (ο Αεον δεν είναι μόνο; ) να ελέγχει τόσα ποστ και να κάνει κουμάντο. Και αυτός άνθρωπος είναι, έχει τις δουλειές του. Μην τα ρίχνουμε κι' όλα εκεί. Αν δεν υπάρχει όμως έλεγχος και χρόνος, τότε είναι λογικό τα πράγματα να ξεφεύγουν. Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι λύση πια η αναφορά. Η αδιαφορία είναι καλύτερη, εκτός και αν φαίνεται πως επηρεάζεται κάποιος αρνητικά, οπότε εκεί επεμβαίνει όποιος θέλει για να πει την γνώμη του και να καθησυχάσει το μέλος που επηρεάζεται.


 Μαυρο πουλι!! ο λογος ειναι απιστευτακαλος για τους ανω κιλιακους!! μιλαμε για πολυ γελιο φιλε!! Την μια λες να αδιαφορειστετε απεναντι μου, μετα καταλαβαινεις πως δεν παιζει να γινει διοτις ατο σας δινει ζωη!! αφου δεν εχει τυποτα αλλο το αδειο μπουκαλακι σας!,χαχαχα και αντι να το σβησεις ολο, κι να το διορθωσεις σαν τεμπελης που εισαι , συνεχιζεις και μετα γινεσαι και λογοκριτης φασηστοβλαχος οπου λες να επεμβαινουμαι οπωτες κρινουμε εμεις σωστο!!! ερε γελιο!!!

----------


## giorgos panou

Α΄ληθεια γιατι δεν φτιαχνετε εσεις ενα φορουμ? να το λετε φορουμ της λογοκρισιας!! χαχα, Μαλον πρεπει να ονομαστει "ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ ΤΙς ΑΠΟΨΕΙς ΣΑς ΑΡΚΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟΨΕΙς ΣΩΣΤΕς " ΧΑΧΑΧΑ

----------


## ntinti

Μπαίνω να πω μια Καλημέρα να δω τι κάνουν κάποια παιδιά και πέφτω πάνω σε αυτό το παραλήρημα. ....

Πραγματικά λυπάμαι.....
Έχετε λύσει όλα τα Προσωπικά σας θέματα και έχετε όρεξη να ασχολείστε με μικρότητες? ????

Κρίμα. .......

----------


## oboro

> Μπαίνω να πω μια Καλημέρα να δω τι κάνουν κάποια παιδιά και πέφτω πάνω σε αυτό το παραλήρημα. ....
> 
> Πραγματικά λυπάμαι.....
> Έχετε λύσει όλα τα Προσωπικά σας θέματα και έχετε όρεξη να ασχολείστε με μικρότητες? ????
> 
> Κρίμα. .......


Θεωρεις ασημαντο ζητημα να γραφουν ευαλωτα μελη στο φορουμ αυτο με θεματα οπως αυτοκτονικους ιδεασμους, σεξουαλικη κακοποιηση, ψυχωσικα συμπτωματα κ.α. και να τους περιμενει στη γωνια ενας τοξικος τυπος-αρπακτικο να τους κανει ανω κατω;

----------


## Κύκνος

> Μπαίνω να πω μια Καλημέρα να δω τι κάνουν κάποια παιδιά και πέφτω πάνω σε αυτό το παραλήρημα. ....
> 
> Πραγματικά λυπάμαι.....
> Έχετε λύσει όλα τα Προσωπικά σας θέματα και έχετε όρεξη να ασχολείστε με μικρότητες? ????
> 
> Κρίμα. .......


Καλημέρα Ntinti  :Smile:  Το κατά δύναμιν βέβαια γιατί αυτός ο εγκλεισμός με έχει επηρεάσει κάπως αρνητικά... Μακάρι να τελειώσει σύντομα και να μην θρηνήσουμε άλλα θύματα...

Εσύ τι κάνεις;

----------


## Macgyver

Αμ , δεν ξαναγραφω εδω μεσα , τσαμπα γραφω , οχι οτι δεν υπαρχουν καλα μελη οπως ο Τζωτρτζ 1520 ........η η Κασσανδρα , η boo, η remedy , και αλλα μελη που δεν μπορω να θυμηθω .........αλλα εχει κατι παλιογυναικες , που δεν παιζονται , προτιμας να κλεισεις το θρεντ, παρα νανοιξεις κουβεντουλα ......

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Μπαίνω να πω μια Καλημέρα να δω τι κάνουν κάποια παιδιά και πέφτω πάνω σε αυτό το παραλήρημα. ....
> 
> Πραγματικά λυπάμαι.....
> Έχετε λύσει όλα τα Προσωπικά σας θέματα και έχετε όρεξη να ασχολείστε με μικρότητες? ????
> 
> Κρίμα. .......


Καλημέρα Ντιντι.. Αυτό ακριβώς..Παραλήρημα....

----------


## ntinti

> Καλημέρα Ntinti  Το κατά δύναμιν βέβαια γιατί αυτός ο εγκλεισμός με έχει επηρεάσει κάπως αρνητικά... Μακάρι να τελειώσει σύντομα και να μην θρηνήσουμε άλλα θύματα...
> 
> Εσύ τι κάνεις;


Μακάρι κυκνε μου να τελειώσουν όλα αλλά να σου πω εμείς εχουμε ενημερωσει ότι θα είμαστε σε επιφυλακή μέχρι και τέλος μαϊου .....
Κάθε μέρα τρέμει η καρδιά μου γυρνάω σπίτι και δεν ξέρω τι να πρωτοαπολυμαν Ω.....

Ας εχουμε πίστη και ελπίζω να βγούμε όλοι καλά απ' όλα αυτά!

Τα υπόλοιπα παιδιά τι κάνετε?

Αλεξία. Γιώργο. Μικρή Ολλανδέζα 

Πώς περνάτε?

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Μακάρι κυκνε μου να τελειώσουν όλα αλλά να σου πω εμείς εχουμε ενημερωσει ότι θα είμαστε σε επιφυλακή μέχρι και τέλος μαϊου .....
> Κάθε μέρα τρέμει η καρδιά μου γυρνάω σπίτι και δεν ξέρω τι να πρωτοαπολυμαν Ω.....
> 
> Ας εχουμε πίστη και ελπίζω να βγούμε όλοι καλά απ' όλα αυτά!
> 
> Τα υπόλοιπα παιδιά τι κάνετε?
> 
> Αλεξία. Γιώργο. Μικρή Ολλανδέζα 
> 
> Πώς περνάτε?


Θα προτιμουσα να μην δουλευα φιλη να ειμαι οκ με την υγεια μου που δεν ειναι στα καλυτερα της.Με εκνευριζει οποιος ερχεται στο γραφειο ασκοπα η πολυ κοντα μου.Με εκνευριζει που καποιοι δεν τηρουν τους κανονες προστασιας,η αισχροκερδια κτλπ...φαινεται στην οψη μου οτι δεν ειμαι καλα αλλα την παλευω με τα φαρμακα κ τις βιταμινες...ψυχολογια μια πανω μια κατω...αν δεν ειχα το αναπνευστικο θα ενιωθα πιο ασφαλης.Τι να πω...αυτα που εβλεπα σε σειρες,τα ζω τωρα.Ας προσπαθησουμε να μεινουμε ψυχραιμοι.Εσεις παιδια;;

----------


## Κύκνος

> Μακάρι κυκνε μου να τελειώσουν όλα αλλά να σου πω εμείς εχουμε ενημερωσει ότι θα είμαστε σε επιφυλακή μέχρι και τέλος μαϊου .....
> Κάθε μέρα τρέμει η καρδιά μου γυρνάω σπίτι και δεν ξέρω τι να πρωτοαπολυμαν Ω.....
> 
> Ας εχουμε πίστη και ελπίζω να βγούμε όλοι καλά απ' όλα αυτά!
> 
> Τα υπόλοιπα παιδιά τι κάνετε?
> 
> Αλεξία. Γιώργο. Μικρή Ολλανδέζα 
> 
> Πώς περνάτε?


Τι δουλειά κάνεις αν επιτρέπεται;
Εγώ πάντως έχω πήξει εδώ και δεν υπάρχει κανένα ασφαλές μέρος να πάω για να ξεχαστώ λίγο... Δεν μπορώ άλλο...

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Μακάρι κυκνε μου να τελειώσουν όλα αλλά να σου πω εμείς εχουμε ενημερωσει ότι θα είμαστε σε επιφυλακή μέχρι και τέλος μαϊου .....
> Κάθε μέρα τρέμει η καρδιά μου γυρνάω σπίτι και δεν ξέρω τι να πρωτοαπολυμαν Ω.....
> 
> Ας εχουμε πίστη και ελπίζω να βγούμε όλοι καλά απ' όλα αυτά!
> 
> Τα υπόλοιπα παιδιά τι κάνετε?
> 
> Αλεξία. Γιώργο. Μικρή Ολλανδέζα 
> 
> Πώς περνάτε?


Εγώ έχω κλειστεί μέσα εντελώς..Είμαστε όλοι άνεργοι πλέον..Έχω ψωνίσει για 3 μήνες και απλά καθόμαστε μέσα..Δεν ξέρω πού θα πάει αυτή η κατάσταση πραγματικά..Προσωπικά δεν φοβάμαι αλλά η όλη κατάσταση μας έχει αποσυντονισει..Με τα μαθήματα της μικρής, την οικονομική κατάσταση κτλ..
Ψυχολογία έτσι κι έτσι..Μία πάνω μία κάτω και εγώ..

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Εγώ έχω κλειστεί μέσα εντελώς..Είμαστε όλοι άνεργοι πλέον..Έχω ψωνίσει για 3 μήνες και απλά καθόμαστε μέσα..Δεν ξέρω πού θα πάει αυτή η κατάσταση πραγματικά..Προσωπικά δεν φοβάμαι αλλά η όλη κατάσταση μας έχει αποσυντονισει..Με τα μαθήματα της μικρής, την οικονομική κατάσταση κτλ..
> Ψυχολογία έτσι κι έτσι..Μία πάνω μία κάτω και εγώ..


Θα σας δωσουν καποιο επιδομα τουλαχιστον;;Εγω που εχω το αναπνευστικο θα ενιωθα πιο ασφαλης σπιτι.Ξερω γνωστο μου που γυρισε απο Ιταλια πολυ προσφατα κ δεν προνοησε και πηγε να δει την οικογενεια του κ τωρα ολοι τους φοβουνται για ευνοητους λογους.Φοβαμαι μην κανει τετοιες βλακειες κ κανενας πελατης.Τεσπα.Ευχομαι να αρχισουν να το βλεπουν ολοι σοβαρα γιατι δυστυχως αλληλοεξαρτωμαστε στο θεμα υγεια πια.

----------


## giorgos panou

Συγνωμη που επεμβαινω ΑΛΕΞΙΑ 10 αλλα "ανεργοι?"" απο που ? κι με ποιο δικαιωμα σε απολυει καποιος , τετοιες μερες?? Εκτως απο το οτι ειναι ανηθικος ο τυπος νομιζω οτι θα μπορεις να το κανεις καταγγελια καπου!! ΑΛΕΞΙΑ! ,εαν δεν διεκδικησουμαι και εμεις τα δικαιωματα μας μην περιμενεις απο μονο του το κρατος να το κανει!! Ποσο μαλον μια κυβερνηση φουλ δεξιων φρονηματων.-και η προηγουμενη κυβερνηση το ιδιο θα εκανε -, απλα , πρεπει να κανουμε και εμεις πραγματα.Στην τηλωραση το πρωι ακουσα πως δεν θα μπορουν να κανουν απολησεις ευκολα τετοιες μερες!

----------


## blackbird

> Η δική μου γνώμη είναι πως σε ένα φόρουμ ψυχολογίας που ως επί τω πλείστον μπαίνουνε ευάλωτα μέλη με διαταραχές, μόνιμο μπαν θα έπρεπε να τρώνε άτομα που "σπρώχνουν" κάποιον σε αυτοκτονία. Είναι αρκετά ευαίσθητο το περιεχόμενο και δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο είναι εφικτό πλέον να μπορεί ένα μόνο άτομο (ο Αεον δεν είναι μόνο; ) να ελέγχει τόσα ποστ και να κάνει κουμάντο. Και αυτός άνθρωπος είναι, έχει τις δουλειές του. Μην τα ρίχνουμε κι' όλα εκεί. Αν δεν υπάρχει όμως έλεγχος και χρόνος, τότε είναι λογικό τα πράγματα να ξεφεύγουν. Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι λύση πια η αναφορά. Η αδιαφορία είναι καλύτερη, εκτός και αν φαίνεται πως επηρεάζεται κάποιος αρνητικά, οπότε εκεί επεμβαίνει όποιος θέλει για να πει την γνώμη του και να καθησυχάσει το μέλος που επηρεάζεται.






> Μαυρο πουλι!! ο λογος ειναι απιστευτακαλος για τους ανω κιλιακους!! μιλαμε για πολυ γελιο φιλε!! Την μια λες να αδιαφορειστετε απεναντι μου, μετα καταλαβαινεις πως δεν παιζει να γινει διοτις ατο σας δινει ζωη!! αφου δεν εχει τυποτα αλλο το αδειο μπουκαλακι σας!,χαχαχα και αντι να το σβησεις ολο, κι να το διορθωσεις σαν τεμπελης που εισαι , συνεχιζεις και μετα γινεσαι και λογοκριτης φασηστοβλαχος οπου λες να επεμβαινουμαι οπωτες κρινουμε εμεις σωστο!!! ερε γελιο!!!


Πρώτα απ' όλα είμαι κοπέλα και δεν έχω να διορθώσω τίποτα. Διαβάζεις τι γράφω; Έγραψα κάπου το νικ σου; Έγραψα κι' εγώ ΤΗΝ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΜΟΥ και την δικαιούμαι νομίζω, αν μου επιτρέπεις. Γράφω για άτομα που σπρώχνουν κάποιον στην αυτοκτονία γιατί αυτό αναφέρθηκε. Δεν έχω δει λινκ ούτε τίποτα αλλά το πιστεύω γιατί εμείς οι δύο μιλήσαμε παλιά. Η moonlight είμαι και ξέρω πως ούτε καν με θυμάσαι. Θυμάμαι όμως εγώ τι μου έλεγες και δεν πρόκειται να πω κάτι δημόσια γιατί κατίνα δεν είμαι. Λέω λοιπόν πως άτομα που σπρώχνουν κάποιον στην αυτοκτονία δεν έχουν θέση στο φόρουμ. Τώρα εσύ γιατί επηρεάζεσαι; Το έχεις κάνει; Ή μήπως το θεωρείς εντάξει; Φασιστικό λες επειδή δεν πρέπει να επιτρέπουμε σε άτομα να επηρεάζουν με τον χειρότερο δυνατό τρόπο κάποιον που ήδη είναι σε ευάλωτη θέση και πόσο μάλλον για κάτι που αφορά την ίδια του τη ζωή. Τότε και ολόκληρο το δικαστικό σύστημα είναι φασιστικό επειδή βάζει μέσα όποιον ξεφεύγει απ' τους κανονισμούς και παρενοχλεί τους άλλους. Εμείς σαν πολίτες είμαστε εξίσου υπεύθυνοι να προλαβαίνουμε καταστάσεις από την στιγμή που βλέπουμε να συμβαίνει κάτι. Αν αυτό εσύ το θεωρείς φασισμό, πρόβλημά σου. Γέλα όσο θες. Όπως φαντάζομαι θα έκανες και αν ήσουν απέναντι στο νόμο και τους έλεγες τα ίδια. 

Εγώ καμία όρεξη δεν έχω να ασχολούμαι μαζί σου και ούτε γουστάρω μικρότητες και "παραληρήματα", αν αναφέρθηκε αυτό και για μένα. Οπότε αυτό είναι το τελευταίο μου ποστ. Συνεχίστε ανενόχλητοι.

----------


## ntinti

> Θα προτιμουσα να μην δουλευα φιλη να ειμαι οκ με την υγεια μου που δεν ειναι στα καλυτερα της.Με εκνευριζει οποιος ερχεται στο γραφειο ασκοπα η πολυ κοντα μου.Με εκνευριζει που καποιοι δεν τηρουν τους κανονες προστασιας,η αισχροκερδια κτλπ...φαινεται στην οψη μου οτι δεν ειμαι καλα αλλα την παλευω με τα φαρμακα κ τις βιταμινες...ψυχολογια μια πανω μια κατω...αν δεν ειχα το αναπνευστικο θα ενιωθα πιο ασφαλης.Τι να πω...αυτα που εβλεπα σε σειρες,τα ζω τωρα.Ας προσπαθησουμε να μεινουμε ψυχραιμοι.Εσεις παιδια;;


Σε καταλαβαίνω φίλη στην ίδια κατηγορία ανήκει και ο συζηξ και τρέμει η ψυχή μου μην κολλήσουμε....
Μακάρι να πανε όλα καλα ,όσο για την ψυχολογία μια από τα ίδια....




> Τι δουλειά κάνεις αν επιτρέπεται;
> Εγώ πάντως έχω πήξει εδώ και δεν υπάρχει κανένα ασφαλές μέρος να πάω για να ξεχαστώ λίγο... Δεν μπορώ άλλο...


Έχουμε να κάνουμε με εξυπηρετήσει ανθρώπινου δυναμικού οπότε είμαστε συνέχεια 24ωρες το 24ωρο. ....

Άσε και τα έχω παίξει μέσα στο σπίτι και μαζί με εμάς και τα παιδιά είναι πολύ δύσκολο.....






> Εγώ έχω κλειστεί μέσα εντελώς..Είμαστε όλοι άνεργοι πλέον..Έχω ψωνίσει για 3 μήνες και απλά καθόμαστε μέσα..Δεν ξέρω πού θα πάει αυτή η κατάσταση πραγματικά..Προσωπικά δεν φοβάμαι αλλά η όλη κατάσταση μας έχει αποσυντονισει..Με τα μαθήματα της μικρής, την οικονομική κατάσταση κτλ..
> Ψυχολογία έτσι κι έτσι..Μία πάνω μία κάτω και εγώ..


Τι να πω και εγώ αγχώνομαι πολύ ,νομίζω εσάς δεν θα σας αφεισουν έτσι κάτι θα δώσουν μην απελπίζεσαι γιατί αν πέσουμε και άλλο ψυχολογικα καήκαμε.....

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Θα σας δωσουν καποιο επιδομα τουλαχιστον;;Εγω που εχω το αναπνευστικο θα ενιωθα πιο ασφαλης σπιτι.Ξερω γνωστο μου που γυρισε απο Ιταλια πολυ προσφατα κ δεν προνοησε και πηγε να δει την οικογενεια του κ τωρα ολοι τους φοβουνται για ευνοητους λογους.Φοβαμαι μην κανει τετοιες βλακειες κ κανενας πελατης.Τεσπα.Ευχομαι να αρχισουν να το βλεπουν ολοι σοβαρα γιατι δυστυχως αλληλοεξαρτωμαστε στο θεμα υγεια πια.


Δεν ξέρω ειλικρινά..Λένε ότι θα δώσουν όλο το μισθό. Αλλά όπως πολύ καλά ξέρουμε, δεν "φαίνεται" επίσημα όλος ο μισθός..Δηλώνουν μόνο το ένα μέρος (εννοώ αυτό που μας βάζουν στην τράπεζα) οπότε αυτό θα πάρουμε ΑΝ πάρουμε...
Εσείς πως και δεν έχετε κλείσει?

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Συγνωμη που επεμβαινω ΑΛΕΞΙΑ 10 αλλα "ανεργοι?"" απο που ? κι με ποιο δικαιωμα σε απολυει καποιος , τετοιες μερες?? Εκτως απο το οτι ειναι ανηθικος ο τυπος νομιζω οτι θα μπορεις να το κανεις καταγγελια καπου!! ΑΛΕΞΙΑ! ,εαν δεν διεκδικησουμαι και εμεις τα δικαιωματα μας μην περιμενεις απο μονο του το κρατος να το κανει!! Ποσο μαλον μια κυβερνηση φουλ δεξιων φρονηματων.-και η προηγουμενη κυβερνηση το ιδιο θα εκανε -, απλα , πρεπει να κανουμε και εμεις πραγματα.Στην τηλωραση το πρωι ακουσα πως δεν θα μπορουν να κανουν απολησεις ευκολα τετοιες μερες!


Δεν μας απέλυσε κανείς Γιώργο..Απλά δεν δουλεύουμε στο δημόσιο..Η επιχείριση είναι κλειστή οπότε λογικό είναι να μην πληρωθούμε..

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Σε καταλαβαίνω φίλη στην ίδια κατηγορία ανήκει και ο συζηξ και τρέμει η ψυχή μου μην κολλήσουμε....
> Μακάρι να πανε όλα καλα ,όσο για την ψυχολογία μια από τα ίδια....
> 
> 
> 
> Έχουμε να κάνουμε με εξυπηρετήσει ανθρώπινου δυναμικού οπότε είμαστε συνέχεια 24ωρες το 24ωρο. ....
> 
> Άσε και τα έχω παίξει μέσα στο σπίτι και μαζί με εμάς και τα παιδιά είναι πολύ δύσκολο.....
> 
> ...


Δεν ξέρω Ντιντι μου δεν έχουν πει τίποτα σίγουρο..Καλά δεν θα πεθάνουμε αλλά μία ανησυχία υπάρχει

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

Οπως και η Ντιντη Αλεξια μου,ανηκουμε σε αυτους που δεν κλεινουν.Σε καταλαβαινω.Κι εγω επισημο κι ανεπισημο εχω.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Οπως και η Ντιντη Αλεξια μου,ανηκουμε σε αυτους που δεν κλεινουν.Σε καταλαβαινω.Κι εγω επισημο κι ανεπισημο εχω.


Δυστυχώς..Και τυχαίνει κάτι όπως τώρα και παίρνουμε μόνο το επίσημο..
Κουράγιο και στις δύο σας..προσέχετε τον εαυτό σας!

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Δυστυχώς..Και τυχαίνει κάτι όπως τώρα και παίρνουμε μόνο το επίσημο..
> Κουράγιο και στις δύο σας..προσέχετε τον εαυτό σας!


Σε ευχαριστω Αλεξια μου.Ολοι μας να προσεχουμε...να ειμαστε ολοι καλα ευχομαι...

----------


## ntinti

> Δυστυχώς..Και τυχαίνει κάτι όπως τώρα και παίρνουμε μόνο το επίσημο..
> Κουράγιο και στις δύο σας..προσέχετε τον εαυτό σας!


Ευχαριστούμε πολύ Αλεξία όλοι μας να προσέχουμε μικροί μεγαλοι.....

Και έχει ένα καιρό ότι πρέπει για περπάτημα ......

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Ευχαριστούμε πολύ Αλεξία όλοι μας να προσέχουμε μικροί μεγαλοι.....
> 
> Και έχει ένα καιρό ότι πρέπει για περπάτημα ......


Άσε..Αυτό με το περπάτημα είναι μια πονεμένη ιστορία..Έχουμε κλειστεί μέσα πλέον  :Frown:

----------


## elisabet

Κουράγιο παιδιά...θα περασει κι αυτο που θα παει;

Δεν μπορω να σταματησω να σκεφτομαι ολες αυτες τις μερες πώς θα ήμουν κ τι θα ένιωθα τώρα αν ζούσε ο πατέρας μου...φρίκη...πόσο θα φοβόταν κι ο ίδιος... δεν μπορω να διανοηθώ πόσο φρικτό θα είναι το συναίσθημα που έχει τώρα ένας καρκινοπαθής με μηδέν ανοσοποιητικό, πόσο φοβισμένος και ευάλωτος θα νιώθει που θα πρέπει να στηρίξει την ζωή του στην υπευθυνότητα και την ωριμότητα των άλλων. Κι οι καρκινοπαθείς είναι αναγκασμένοι να βρίσκονται ανα μια ή δυο εβδομάδες στα νοσοκομεία για την θεραπεία τους...

Τα ίδια βέβαια πάνω κάτω ισχύουν και για τις υπόλοιπες ευπαθείς ομάδες, μεγαλύτερους σε ηλικία ή ανθρώπους με χρόνια προβλήματα υγείας.

Ας προσέχουμε όλοι βρε παιδιά, ας μείνουμε μέσα κι ας θυσιάσουμε λίγο απτις βόλτες μας για να προστατεύσουμε όσους το χρειάζονται.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Ούτε έξω μπορώ να βγώ,ούτε γυμναστήριο να πάω...Έχω λυσσάξει.
Αλλά η υγεία πάνω από όλα.

----------


## Κύκνος

> Κουράγιο παιδιά...θα περασει κι αυτο που θα παει;
> 
> Δεν μπορω να σταματησω να σκεφτομαι ολες αυτες τις μερες πώς θα ήμουν κ τι θα ένιωθα τώρα αν ζούσε ο πατέρας μου...φρίκη...πόσο θα φοβόταν κι ο ίδιος... δεν μπορω να διανοηθώ πόσο φρικτό θα είναι το συναίσθημα που έχει τώρα ένας καρκινοπαθής με μηδέν ανοσοποιητικό, πόσο φοβισμένος και ευάλωτος θα νιώθει που θα πρέπει να στηρίξει την ζωή του στην υπευθυνότητα και την ωριμότητα των άλλων. Κι οι καρκινοπαθείς είναι αναγκασμένοι να βρίσκονται ανα μια ή δυο εβδομάδες στα νοσοκομεία για την θεραπεία τους...
> 
> Τα ίδια βέβαια πάνω κάτω ισχύουν και για τις υπόλοιπες ευπαθείς ομάδες, μεγαλύτερους σε ηλικία ή ανθρώπους με χρόνια προβλήματα υγείας.
> 
> Ας προσέχουμε όλοι βρε παιδιά, ας μείνουμε μέσα κι ας θυσιάσουμε λίγο απτις βόλτες μας για να προστατεύσουμε όσους το χρειάζονται.


Ελισάβετ, συμφωνώ μ' αυτό που λες γι' αυτό και το ακολουθώ αλλά νιώθω να πνίγομαι απ' την τόση κλεισούρα, είναι πολλές οι μέρες, δεν αντέχω όλη τη μέρα μαντρωμένη λες κι είμαι σε φυλακή! Πρέπει να το πω αλλιώς θα σκάσω, δεν μπορώ άλλο!

----------


## Ορέστης

> Κουράγιο παιδιά...θα περασει κι αυτο που θα παει;
> 
> Δεν μπορω να σταματησω να σκεφτομαι ολες αυτες τις μερες πώς θα ήμουν κ τι θα ένιωθα τώρα αν ζούσε ο πατέρας μου...φρίκη...πόσο θα φοβόταν κι ο ίδιος... δεν μπορω να διανοηθώ πόσο φρικτό θα είναι το συναίσθημα που έχει τώρα ένας καρκινοπαθής με μηδέν ανοσοποιητικό, πόσο φοβισμένος και ευάλωτος θα νιώθει που θα πρέπει να στηρίξει την ζωή του στην υπευθυνότητα και την ωριμότητα των άλλων. Κι οι καρκινοπαθείς είναι αναγκασμένοι να βρίσκονται ανα μια ή δυο εβδομάδες στα νοσοκομεία για την θεραπεία τους...
> 
> Τα ίδια βέβαια πάνω κάτω ισχύουν και για τις υπόλοιπες ευπαθείς ομάδες, μεγαλύτερους σε ηλικία ή ανθρώπους με χρόνια προβλήματα υγείας.
> 
> Ας προσέχουμε όλοι βρε παιδιά, ας μείνουμε μέσα κι ας θυσιάσουμε λίγο απτις βόλτες μας για να προστατεύσουμε όσους το χρειάζονται.


Εχουν σπασει τα νευρα μου. Θελω να παω σε μια ερημις να περπατησω.

----------


## elis

https://youtu.be/ldOCdxtKTI4

----------


## elis

ορεστη για παρτη σου 
https://youtu.be/R3OdLy5cMnY

----------


## elis

https://youtu.be/5w8BtIiPw5c

----------


## elis

https://youtu.be/Zd93iBLh5YI

----------


## Ορέστης

> ορεστη για παρτη σου 
> https://youtu.be/R3OdLy5cMnY


Ευχαριστω ελις

----------


## elis

δεσ και τα αλλα 2

----------


## giorgos panou

> Ελισάβετ, συμφωνώ μ' αυτό που λες γι' αυτό και το ακολουθώ αλλά νιώθω να πνίγομαι απ' την τόση κλεισούρα, είναι πολλές οι μέρες, δεν αντέχω όλη τη μέρα μαντρωμένη λες κι είμαι σε φυλακή! Πρέπει να το πω αλλιώς θα σκάσω, δεν μπορώ άλλο!


 συμπτωση!! μολις πριν 20 λεπτα, αυτο ηταν ,στο περιπου δλδ το επιχειριμα ενος υπουργουν στην Αγγλια ,σε ερωτηση του δημοσιογραφου για ποιο λογο σκεφτοντε να βαλουν μια εβδομαδα περιοριστικα μετρα και οχι 2 οπως οι πιο πολλες ευρωπαικες χωρες! Και ειπα περιπου αυτο,,συν το οτι μπορει να ξανα χρειαστει αργωτερα και δεν γινετε να τους λεμε να ειναι τοσες μερες κλειστα.

----------


## giorgos panou

ΑΕΟΝ! ,σου γραφω εδω διοτις δεν απανταει στο αλλο, Εξαλου δεν εχω κατις τρομερο να σου πω! , απλα ηθελα να πω οτι παρα το οτι δεν εισουν και πολυ καλος απεναντιμου! διοτις οι κανωνες του φορουμ ειναι ξεκαθαροι οταν καποιος γραφει τετοια θρεντ κι μηνυματ! Αλλα δεν πειραζει, θα δειξω αλλη μια φορα ανωτεροτης και παλυς θα κανω πισω !.
Ομως ΑΕΟΝ, θα ηθελα αυτην την φορα να κρατησεις την υποσχεση σου, εαν συνεχησει να γραφει συνεχως κατω απο δικα μου μηνυματα με εμονικο τροπο -οπως κι εσυ το ειπες - θα ηθελα να με προστατεψεις και να κανεις τα προβλεπομενα! 
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ και συγνωμη για την τελευταια μου ενοχληση σου.

----------


## giorgos panou

> https://youtu.be/5w8BtIiPw5c


ρεσυ ΕΛΙΣ!! διαφημησεις βλεπεις ??? - παντος εχεις δικιο ειναι απο τις πιο καλες πο εχουν βγει πωτες ετσι !! χαχα

----------


## giorgos panou

> https://youtu.be/Zd93iBLh5YI


 εγω ρεσυ Ελις εχω γουιντ αι δεν εχει καθολου σημα!! ,χαχαχα εχεις καμια για την γουιντ? χαχαχαχ.
ΕΛΙΣ!! δεν κανει να βλεπεις διαφημησεις συντροφε, , εχουνμεσα τα κρυφα σηματαεπιροης της σκεψης μας!! μην την πατας ρεσυ Ελισ!! Να προσεχεισ με τις διαφημησεις, τα εχουμε πει τοσες φορες αυτα

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

Τι να πω κι εγω ρε παιδια;πηρα τον ωρυλα και του ειπα οτι δεν ειδα βελτιωση και το μονο που μου ειπε ειναι οτι μπορει ναναι και ιωση η και ο γνωστος ιος .Σε ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια μαλακα...ουτε να μου πει τι εξετασεις να κανω ουτε τιποτα.Πολυ βοηθητικος...ουτε σε ποιον γιατρο κ τι εξετασεις να κανω δεν ξερω...με υποχρεωση.Καπνιζω χρονια και δεν ενδιαφερθηκε ουτε καν αν εχω χαπ να ξερω κι εγω τι μου γινεται.Τι να κανω γιατρε;να τα συνεχισω τα φαρμακα;;εε δεν ξερω συνεχισε τα για τρεις τεσσερις μερες.Τωρα αυτος σοβαρος ειναι;;;

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Τι να πω κι εγω ρε παιδια;πηρα τον ωρυλα και του ειπα οτι δεν ειδα βελτιωση και το μονο που μου ειπε ειναι οτι μπορει ναναι και ιωση η και ο γνωστος ιος .Σε ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια μαλακα...ουτε να μου πει τι εξετασεις να κανω ουτε τιποτα.Πολυ βοηθητικος...ουτε σε ποιον γιατρο κ τι εξετασεις να κανω δεν ξερω...με υποχρεωση.Καπνιζω χρονια και δεν ενδιαφερθηκε ουτε καν αν εχω χαπ να ξερω κι εγω τι μου γινεται.Τι να κανω γιατρε;να τα συνεχισω τα φαρμακα;;εε δεν ξερω συνεχισε τα για τρεις τεσσερις μερες.Τωρα αυτος σοβαρος ειναι;;;


Το έχουν χάσει εντελώς και οι γιατροί μου φαίνεται..

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Το έχουν χάσει εντελώς και οι γιατροί μου φαίνεται..


Απογοητευτηκα και στεναχωρηθηκα.Τι απαντηση ηταν τωρα αυτη;Πες μου ελα να δουμε μηπως ειναι χαπ,να κανουμε εξετασεις η παρεπεμψε με σε παθολογο,μικροβιολογο,πνευ μονολογο.Δεν ειμαι εγω ο γιατρος.Και ανησυχησα και δεν με βοηθησε και σε κατι.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Απογοητευτηκα και στεναχωρηθηκα.Τι απαντηση ηταν τωρα αυτη;Πες μου ελα να δουμε μηπως ειναι χαπ,να κανουμε εξετασεις η παρεπεμψε με σε παθολογο,μικροβιολογο,πνευ μονολογο.Δεν ειμαι εγω ο γιατρος.Και ανησυχησα και δεν με βοηθησε και σε κατι.


Όταν σε είχε δει και σου έδωσε τα φάρμακα τι σου είπε?

----------


## giorgos panou

πηγαινες καιρο σε αυτον τον οριλα? γνωριζεστε θελω να πω η ηταν η πρωτη σου επισκεψη? Συγνωμη, αλλα σαν σου ειπε "μμπορει να ειναι και ο ιος" γιατι δεν αντεσρασες δυναμικα? γτιατι δεν του πες να σου πει τι πρεπει να κανεις?

----------


## elis

σασ δουλευουν οι γιατροι ολοι ενασ γιατροσ ξερει τα παντα ειναι ανωτεροσ απο πρωθυπουργο μπετοβλακεσ αντι να πατε για δουλεια διαλεξατε το cocooning ντιπ βοδια ειστε οι πιο αχρηστοι βγηκατε

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Όταν σε είχε δει και σου έδωσε τα φάρμακα τι σου είπε?


Αλλεργια μου ειπε.Τεσπα εμαθα κι απο αλλον οτι ο συγκεκριμενος ειναι βλαμενος.Θα μιλησω αυριο με μικροβιολογο εμπιστοσυνης και θα με παραπεμψει σε γιατρο και τι εξετασεις ειναι καλυτερο να κανω.Για να το ελαφρυνουμε ομως φιλη και παλι Θεα ειμαι.Μονο τα ματια μου να δεις αυτη την στιγμη ειμαι λες και εκανα τουλαχιστον δεκα χρονια καθημερινα μπαφο.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Αλλεργια μου ειπε.Τεσπα εμαθα κι απο αλλον οτι ο συγκεκριμενος ειναι βλαμενος.Θα μιλησω αυριο με μικροβιολογο εμπιστοσυνης και θα με παραπεμψει σε γιατρο και τι εξετασεις ειναι καλυτερο να κανω.Για να το ελαφρυνουμε ομως φιλη και παλι Θεα ειμαι.Μονο τα ματια μου να δεις αυτη την στιγμη ειμαι λες και εκανα τουλαχιστον δεκα χρονια καθημερινα μπαφο.


Υπομονή και περαστικά σου βρε θεά  :Smile: 
Χαχαχα έτσι..Και εγώ θεά..Τρώω και πάλι τρώω..Όλη μέρα είμαι με την ρόμπα μου, με το μαλλί μπερδεμένο και σχεδόν μέσα στο ψυγείο  :Big Grin:

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Υπομονή και περαστικά σου βρε θεά 
> Χαχαχα έτσι..Και εγώ θεά..Τρώω και πάλι τρώω..Όλη μέρα είμαι με την ρόμπα μου, με το μαλλί μπερδεμένο και σχεδόν μέσα στο ψυγείο


Ευχαριστω...ζηλευω λιγο

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Ευχαριστω...ζηλευω λιγο ������


Ζηλεύεις?? Θες να είσαι και εσύ θεά με ρόμπα?
Χαχα

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Ευχαριστω...ζηλευω λιγο ������


βλέπουμε MasterChef?

----------


## elisabet

> Ελισάβετ, συμφωνώ μ' αυτό που λες γι' αυτό και το ακολουθώ αλλά νιώθω να πνίγομαι απ' την τόση κλεισούρα, είναι πολλές οι μέρες, δεν αντέχω όλη τη μέρα μαντρωμένη λες κι είμαι σε φυλακή! Πρέπει να το πω αλλιώς θα σκάσω, δεν μπορώ άλλο!


Σε καταλαβαίνω, κι εγώ έτσι νιώθω...και σκέψου ότι εγώ είμαι μέσα καμιά βδομάδα πριν την επίσημη καραντίνα διότι αρρώστησα κι ακόμα δεν λέει να περάσει ο βήχας!

Πάντως, και για τον Ορέστη το λέω αυτό , δεν μας απαγορεύει κανείς να βγούμε μια βόλτα για περπάτημα. Αρκεί να μην γίνεται συνωστισμός. Μπορούμε να βγούμε για περπάτημα κάπου ήσυχα γιατί όντως το εντελώς μέσα δεν αντέχεται. Εγώ έχω την τύχη να είμαι όχι σε μεγαλούπολη και κοντά σε θάλασσα, βγαίνω κάθε μέρα και περπατάω, βγαίνω και στην φύση. Η ανθρώπινη επαφή μου λείπει βέβαια αλλά θα το αντέξουμε.

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Ζηλεύεις?? Θες να είσαι και εσύ θεά με ρόμπα?
> Χαχα


Ναι.... πολυυ...

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> βλέπουμε MasterChef?


Ναι αλλα λενε απο αυριο θα μας το κοψουν ρε γαμωτο...λογω κοροναιου διακοπτουν γυρισματα οποτε για να εχουν θα μειωσουμ μερες...ειχα συνηθισει να βλεπω καθε μερα

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Ναι αλλα λενε απο αυριο θα μας το κοψουν ρε γαμωτο...λογω κοροναιου διακοπτουν γυρισματα οποτε για να εχουν θα μειωσουμ μερες...ειχα συνηθισει να βλεπω καθε μερα


Kαι εγώ είχα συνηθίσει να το βλέπω (το Μαρακι)

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Ναι....������ πολυυ...


Χαχα βάλε ρόμπα και κάτσε μπροστά στο ψυγείο  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ορέστης

> Σε καταλαβαίνω, κι εγώ έτσι νιώθω...και σκέψου ότι εγώ είμαι μέσα καμιά βδομάδα πριν την επίσημη καραντίνα διότι αρρώστησα κι ακόμα δεν λέει να περάσει ο βήχας!
> 
> Πάντως, και για τον Ορέστη το λέω αυτό , δεν μας απαγορεύει κανείς να βγούμε μια βόλτα για περπάτημα. Αρκεί να μην γίνεται συνωστισμός. Μπορούμε να βγούμε για περπάτημα κάπου ήσυχα γιατί όντως το εντελώς μέσα δεν αντέχεται. Εγώ έχω την τύχη να είμαι όχι σε μεγαλούπολη και κοντά σε θάλασσα, βγαίνω κάθε μέρα και περπατάω, βγαίνω και στην φύση. Η ανθρώπινη επαφή μου λείπει βέβαια αλλά θα το αντέξουμε.


Δεν απαγορευεται αλλα δεν ξερω αν ειναι εντελως ασφαλες

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Δεν απαγορευεται αλλα δεν ξερω αν ειναι εντελως ασφαλες


Εξαρτάται που μένεις Ορέστη..Δεν είναι ασφαλές όπου έχει πολύ κόσμο..

----------


## Ορέστης

> Εξαρτάται που μένεις Ορέστη..Δεν είναι ασφαλές όπου έχει πολύ κόσμο..


Ξερω δρομους που δεν εχει σχεδον κανεναν αλλα αμα ερχεται ο αλλος μπροστα στα μουτρα σου και μιλαει; Ειναι ασφαλες;

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Ξερω δρομους που δεν εχει σχεδον κανεναν αλλα αμα ερχεται ο αλλος μπροστα στα μουτρα σου και μιλαει; Ειναι ασφαλες;


Δεν είναι..Έχεις δίκιο..Γι αυτό λένε "μένουμε σπίτι"

----------


## Macgyver

Εγω δεν ξαναγραφω εδω μεσα ......

----------


## boo

γιατι μακ?? τι εγινε?

----------


## ntinti

> Εγω δεν ξαναγραφω εδω μεσα ......


Ότι σε χαλάει αποχωρείς αθόρυβα !!!!

----------


## Κύκνος

> Σε καταλαβαίνω, κι εγώ έτσι νιώθω...και σκέψου ότι εγώ είμαι μέσα καμιά βδομάδα πριν την επίσημη καραντίνα διότι αρρώστησα κι ακόμα δεν λέει να περάσει ο βήχας!
> 
> Πάντως, και για τον Ορέστη το λέω αυτό , δεν μας απαγορεύει κανείς να βγούμε μια βόλτα για περπάτημα. Αρκεί να μην γίνεται συνωστισμός. Μπορούμε να βγούμε για περπάτημα κάπου ήσυχα γιατί όντως το εντελώς μέσα δεν αντέχεται. Εγώ έχω την τύχη να είμαι όχι σε μεγαλούπολη και κοντά σε θάλασσα, βγαίνω κάθε μέρα και περπατάω, βγαίνω και στην φύση. Η ανθρώπινη επαφή μου λείπει βέβαια αλλά θα το αντέξουμε.


Καλημέρα...

Ίσως να βγω μια μικρή βόλτα στη γειτονιά αργότερα... Έχουμε κι ένα πάρκο κοντά και είναι ωραία να χαζεύεις τα σκυλιά που τα βγάζουν βόλτα οι ιδιοκτήτες τους...
Όσο για την ανθρώπινη επαφή την έχω χάσει με κάποια άτομα που αγαπώ λόγω του φόβου μετάδοσης, ο αδελφός μου δεν έρχεται γιατί δουλεύει και φοβάται μήπως μας μεταφέρει κάτι λόγω της συναναστροφής του με τους συναδέλφους και τον ανιψιό μου δεν μπορώ να τον δω γιατί φοβόμαστε μήπως κολλήσει από μένα αν τυχόν έχω κάτι... Ούτε τη φίλη μου μπορώ να δω με κλειστές τις καφετέριες...

----------


## elisabet

> Δεν είναι..Έχεις δίκιο..Γι αυτό λένε "μένουμε σπίτι"


Ναι η αλήθεια είναι πως αν είσαι στην Αθήνα πχ παίζει ρόλο και η περιοχή/γειτονιά . Αλλά δεν γίνεται βρε παιδιά... μη γίνουμε και παρανοικοί όλοι... πώς θα ρθει ο άλλος να μιλήσει μέσα στην μούρη σου, άμα βλέπεις άλλον δεν μπορείς να απομακρυνθείς κάπως και να κρατήσεις απόσταση; Μπορεί να λέω και βλακείες τώρα γιατί δεν ζω Αθήνα και δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ το σκηνικό ακριβώς. Άλλα τον ήλιο τον χρειαζόμαστε...έστω και στα μπαλκόνια, κάνει καλό ο ήλιος.

----------


## Macgyver

> γιατι μακ?? τι εγινε?



Θα σου πω boo, γιατι εισαι καλοπροαιρετη και συμπαθης , μου την πεσαν να με φανε , ας μην πω ποια μελη , επειδη εγραψα οτι πιο πολλη σημασια εχει η ζωη του ανθρωπου , παρα του ζωου .......... καλο ειναι και το ζωακι, εχω γατες που τις λατρευω , απο το μακρινο 1980/2008 , που ειχα παθει κτθλψη και δεν ημουν σε θεση να το φροντισω περαιτερω ....... , ...........εσυ νομιζω οτι εχεις καταλαβει την λατρεια μου προς τις γατες ............ τι τραγικο ( η Αποστολια , δεν τηη γνωριζω καν , ουτε εχουμε διασταυρωθει εδω μεσα ) με ειπαν , οτι κακο θελεις , μου το καταλογισαν ( η Κυκνος ηταν πιο συγκαταβατικη τελικα ) μα να πεθαινουν ανθρωποιι και μεις να νοιαζομαστε για τα ζωα ? ναι, ψυχη εχουν κι αυτα , αλλα ξερουμε εκ των προτςρων οτι θα ζησουν πανω -κατω 15 χρονια , αυτο πρεπει να εμπεδωσουμε την στιγμη που παιρνουμε ενα κατοικιδιο ........δλδ παλι βγηκα εγω ο ' κακος ' της υποθεσης ......
τσπαντως , αγαπητη boo, δεν θα ξαναγραψω εδω μεσα , ειναι αλλοπροσαλα τα μελη , δεν εχω θεση εδω μεσα , αλλο που απαντησα σε σενα πουυ εισαι καλοπροαιρετη, λες και δεν εχουμε προσωπίκα προβληματα , εχουμε , αλλα τα ζωα ειναι δευτερευοντα , αλλωστε το πρωτο ζωο που εξημερωθηκε , ηταν προ 10,000 ετων , η γατα , μετα ηρθε ο σκυλος .........μην τρελλαθουμε εντελως .......ο ανθρωπος εχει τουλαχιστον 200,000 ετη ζωης , και θα τον συγκρινουμε με τα ζωα ? 
αποστολια , μην γραψεις κατι, εγω αποχωρω απο δω μεσα ......χαρη στην καλοπραιρετη μπηκα , που δεν εχουμε πολλα πολλα , αλλα καταλαβαινω οτι εχεις τις καλυτερες των προθεων , και η ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ , αλλο καλοπροαιρετο μελος , μεχει βοηθησει, χωρις προσωπικο οφελος φυσικα ......δεν θελω αλλα παρε δωσε εδω μεσα , σορυ , τιποτα προσωπικο ..............

----------


## elisabet

> Καλημέρα...
> 
> Ίσως να βγω μια μικρή βόλτα στη γειτονιά αργότερα... Έχουμε κι ένα πάρκο κοντά και είναι ωραία να χαζεύεις τα σκυλιά που τα βγάζουν βόλτα οι ιδιοκτήτες τους...
> Όσο για την ανθρώπινη επαφή την έχω χάσει με κάποια άτομα που αγαπώ λόγω του φόβου μετάδοσης, ο αδελφός μου δεν έρχεται γιατί δουλεύει και φοβάται μήπως μας μεταφέρει κάτι λόγω της συναναστροφής του με τους συναδέλφους και τον ανιψιό μου δεν μπορώ να τον δω γιατί φοβόμαστε μήπως κολλήσει από μένα αν τυχόν έχω κάτι... Ούτε τη φίλη μου μπορώ να δω με κλειστές τις καφετέριες...


Το ίδιο πάθαμε όλοι Κύκνε με τους δικούς μας ανθρώπους. Ευτυχώς που υπάρχουν και τα τηλ/σκαιπ κτλ αλλά πάλι φυσικά δεν είναιι το ίδιο. Νομίζω ότι θα τελειώσει αυτό το πράγμα και θα βγω στους δρόμους και θα αγκαλιάζω αγνώστους αδιακρίτως! χαχαχα Αναρωτιέμαι πόσο μπορεί να ζήσει κάποιος χωρίς να τον αγγίζουν ή να αγγίζει;

Στο πάρκο να προσέχεις, αν μαζεύονται πολλοί ίσως δεν είναι καλή ιδέα ή ίσως θα μπορούσες να πας μια ώρα που δεν έχει τόσο κόσμο. Και πάλι με προσοχή αν έχει παγκάκια κ τέτοια.

----------


## Κύκνος

> Το ίδιο πάθαμε όλοι Κύκνε με τους δικούς μας ανθρώπους. Ευτυχώς που υπάρχουν και τα τηλ/σκαιπ κτλ αλλά πάλι φυσικά δεν είναιι το ίδιο. Νομίζω ότι θα τελειώσει αυτό το πράγμα και θα βγω στους δρόμους και θα αγκαλιάζω αγνώστους αδιακρίτως! χαχαχα Αναρωτιέμαι πόσο μπορεί να ζήσει κάποιος χωρίς να τον αγγίζουν ή να αγγίζει;
> 
> Στο πάρκο να προσέχεις, αν μαζεύονται πολλοί ίσως δεν είναι καλή ιδέα ή ίσως θα μπορούσες να πας μια ώρα που δεν έχει τόσο κόσμο. Και πάλι με προσοχή αν έχει παγκάκια κ τέτοια.


Δεν ξέρω πόσο αλλά είναι δύσκολο να ζήσεις έτσι... Εγώ λατρεύω τις αγκαλιές ειδικά από τον ανιψιό μου που είναι παιδάκι και πολύ τρυφερό... 

Είναι μεγάλο πάρκο και δεν θα κάτσω σε παγκάκι, μόνο μια βόλτα θα κάνω αργότερα... Να τελειώσω τον καφέ μου και μετά...

----------


## boo

> Θα σου πω boo, γιατι εισαι καλοπροαιρετη και συμπαθης , μου την πεσαν να με φανε , ας μην πω ποια μελη , επειδη εγραψα οτι πιο πολλη σημασια εχει η ζωη του ανθρωπου , παρα του ζωου .......... καλο ειναι και το ζωακι, εχω γατες που τις λατρευω , απο το μακρινο 1980/2008 , που ειχα παθει κτθλψη και δεν ημουν σε θεση να το φροντισω περαιτερω ....... , ...........εσυ νομιζω οτι εχεις καταλαβει την λατρεια μου προς τις γατες ............ τι τραγικο ( η Αποστολια , δεν τηη γνωριζω καν , ουτε εχουμε διασταυρωθει εδω μεσα ) με ειπαν , οτι κακο θελεις , μου το καταλογισαν ( η Κυκνος ηταν πιο συγκαταβατικη τελικα ) μα να πεθαινουν ανθρωποιι και μεις να νοιαζομαστε για τα ζωα ? ναι, ψυχη εχουν κι αυτα , αλλα ξερουμε εκ των προτςρων οτι θα ζησουν πανω -κατω 15 χρονια , αυτο πρεπει να εμπεδωσουμε την στιγμη που παιρνουμε ενα κατοικιδιο ........δλδ παλι βγηκα εγω ο ' κακος ' της υποθεσης ......
> τσπαντως , αγαπητη boo, δεν θα ξαναγραψω εδω μεσα , ειναι αλλοπροσαλα τα μελη , δεν εχω θεση εδω μεσα , αλλο που απαντησα σε σενα πουυ εισαι καλοπροαιρετη, λες και δεν εχουμε προσωπίκα προβληματα , εχουμε , αλλα τα ζωα ειναι δευτερευοντα , αλλωστε το πρωτο ζωο που εξημερωθηκε , ηταν προ 10,000 ετων , η γατα , μετα ηρθε ο σκυλος .........μην τρελλαθουμε εντελως .......ο ανθρωπος εχει τουλαχιστον 200,000 ετη ζωης , και θα τον συγκρινουμε με τα ζωα ? 
> αποστολια , μην γραψεις κατι, εγω αποχωρω απο δω μεσα ......χαρη στην καλοπραιρετη μπηκα , που δεν εχουμε πολλα πολλα , αλλα καταλαβαινω οτι εχεις τις καλυτερες των προθεων , και η ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ , αλλο καλοπροαιρετο μελος , μεχει βοηθησει, χωρις προσωπικο οφελος φυσικα ......δεν θελω αλλα παρε δωσε εδω μεσα , σορυ , τιποτα προσωπικο ..............


καλημερα μακ!
μη δινειςσημασια ολοι ξερουμε οτι τα ζωα καποια στιγμη θα τα χασουμε δενομαστε αγαπιομαστε καθενα με τα αστεια χουγια του.δε βαζω την αανθρωοινη ζωη κατω απο ενος ζωου αλλα κι αυτα εχουν ψυχουλα και ειναι αγνα πλασματα καθαρη αγαπη χωρις βνα υποτιμω τα πλασματακια αυτα και την αγαπη και το δεσιμο που αποκτουμε.. εγω εγραψα και πολλα πρωινα ξυπναω κλαιγοντας γιατι ο σκυλακος μου ηταν μονοο 5 χρονων και τον χασαμε απο καλαζαρ ηταν αποστεομενος ο κακομοιρης πηγε να παρει α πανω του αλλα μετα δεν εβγαινε πο το σπιτακι που του οηρα μμεχρι που εφυγε.απλα λειπαμε πως ηταν μονο 2 μηνες που τον ξετιναξε.. 5 χρονων μονιοο μονο 5...........

----------


## Κύκνος

> καλημερα μακ!
> μη δινειςσημασια ολοι ξερουμε οτι τα ζωα καποια στιγμη θα τα χασουμε δενομαστε αγαπιομαστε καθενα με τα αστεια χουγια του.δε βαζω την αανθρωοινη ζωη κατω απο ενος ζωου αλλα κι αυτα εχουν ψυχουλα και ειναι αγνα πλασματα καθαρη αγαπη χωρις βνα υποτιμω τα πλασματακια αυτα και την αγαπη και το δεσιμο που αποκτουμε.. εγω εγραψα και πολλα πρωινα ξυπναω κλαιγοντας γιατι ο σκυλακος μου ηταν μονοο 5 χρονων και τον χασαμε απο καλαζαρ ηταν αποστεομενος ο κακομοιρης πηγε να παρει α πανω του αλλα μετα δεν εβγαινε πο το σπιτακι που του οηρα μμεχρι που εφυγε.απλα λειπαμε πως ηταν μονο 2 μηνες που τον ξετιναξε.. 5 χρονων μονιοο μονο 5...........


Ούτε εγώ βάζω την ανθρώπινη ζωή κάτω από του ζώου αλλά στον ίδιο παρονομαστή... Ζωή η μια, ζωή κι άλλη...
Λυπάμαι πολύ για το σκυλάκι σου, ήταν άτυχο... Έχω χάσει κι εγώ γατούλα σε ηλικία τεσσάρων χρονών, δεν ξέρω τι έπαθε, έπεσε ξαφνικά την πήγα στον κτηνίατρο και βάλαμε ορό αλλά δεν την βοήθησε... Ήταν αδεσποτούλα, ίσως να είχε κολλήσει κάποια αρρώστια... Έχουμε κήπο στην πολυκατοικία μου και ταΐζουμε μερικά αδέσποτα...

----------


## ntinti

> Θα σου πω boo, γιατι εισαι καλοπροαιρετη και συμπαθης , μου την πεσαν να με φανε , ας μην πω ποια μελη , επειδη εγραψα οτι πιο πολλη σημασια εχει η ζωη του ανθρωπου , παρα του ζωου .......... καλο ειναι και το ζωακι, εχω γατες που τις λατρευω , απο το μακρινο 1980/2008 , που ειχα παθει κτθλψη και δεν ημουν σε θεση να το φροντισω περαιτερω ....... , ...........εσυ νομιζω οτι εχεις καταλαβει την λατρεια μου προς τις γατες ............ τι τραγικο ( η Αποστολια , δεν τηη γνωριζω καν , ουτε εχουμε διασταυρωθει εδω μεσα ) με ειπαν , οτι κακο θελεις , μου το καταλογισαν ( η Κυκνος ηταν πιο συγκαταβατικη τελικα ) μα να πεθαινουν ανθρωποιι και μεις να νοιαζομαστε για τα ζωα ? ναι, ψυχη εχουν κι αυτα , αλλα ξερουμε εκ των προτςρων οτι θα ζησουν πανω -κατω 15 χρονια , αυτο πρεπει να εμπεδωσουμε την στιγμη που παιρνουμε ενα κατοικιδιο ........δλδ παλι βγηκα εγω ο ' κακος ' της υποθεσης ......
> τσπαντως , αγαπητη boo, δεν θα ξαναγραψω εδω μεσα , ειναι αλλοπροσαλα τα μελη , δεν εχω θεση εδω μεσα , αλλο που απαντησα σε σενα πουυ εισαι καλοπροαιρετη, λες και δεν εχουμε προσωπίκα προβληματα , εχουμε , αλλα τα ζωα ειναι δευτερευοντα , αλλωστε το πρωτο ζωο που εξημερωθηκε , ηταν προ 10,000 ετων , η γατα , μετα ηρθε ο σκυλος .........μην τρελλαθουμε εντελως .......ο ανθρωπος εχει τουλαχιστον 200,000 ετη ζωης , και θα τον συγκρινουμε με τα ζωα ? 
> αποστολια , μην γραψεις κατι, εγω αποχωρω απο δω μεσα ......χαρη στην καλοπραιρετη μπηκα , που δεν εχουμε πολλα πολλα , αλλα καταλαβαινω οτι εχεις τις καλυτερες των προθεων , και η ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ , αλλο καλοπροαιρετο μελος , μεχει βοηθησει, χωρις προσωπικο οφελος φυσικα ......δεν θελω αλλα παρε δωσε εδω μεσα , σορυ , τιποτα προσωπικο ..............


Δεν αξίζει να χαλιεσε Μακ ,όλοι έχουμε τις απόψεις μας και δεν θα μας τις αλλάξει κανένας και ούτε θα απολογηθούμε σε κανέναν. .....

Εδώ οι δήθεν φιλόζωοι εδώ μέσα που φροντίζουν τα αδέσποτα βγήκαν και ειπαν για τα παιδιά τα χειρότερα....

Τι να το κάνω εγώ αυτό?
Βάζεις τα αδέσποτα Πιο πάνω από τα παιδιά ???
Δεν σχολίασα καν και ούτε θα ασχοληθώ ,δεν αξίζει....

Και σου μηλαει Ένας άνθρωπος που μεγάλωσα με κατοικίδιο και έχει και παιδιά....

Όλα αυτά καλοπροερετα πάλι και μην δω από κάτω σχολειΑ που θα είναι ..........

----------


## ntinti

Καλημέρα σε όλους σας έχει υπέροχη μέρα σήμερα ας σκεφτούμε θετικά και όλα να πάνε καλά!!!!!!


Γιωργοοοο που είσαι όλα καλα ????

----------


## boo

ευχαριστω κυκνε 
λυπαμαι και για ο καγατακι σου
εμας ενω εδειχνε να ανακαμπτει το χτυπησε στα νεφρα οποτε δεν υππηρχε ελπιδα... 
ποσο μοθυ λειπει ειδικαν οταν τα ταζιζαμε και τωρα λεω θσ ταισεις μονο τιο ενα γιατι το αλλο εφυγε..
δε θα ξεχασω ποτε την αποστεωμενη εικονα του.στεναχωρηηθηκα τοσο πολυ πολλες μερες με το που ξυπναω αν ητσν σνθρωπς θσ λυπομουν πολυ πσρσπσνω αλλσ κι συτσ μια ψυχουλσ ειναι που σου ανταποδιδουν με τον πιο αγνο τροπο την αγαπη κσι τηη χαρα τους
αλλα 5χρονων??? μονο 5??ειναι αδικο...

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Ναι η αλήθεια είναι πως αν είσαι στην Αθήνα πχ παίζει ρόλο και η περιοχή/γειτονιά . Αλλά δεν γίνεται βρε παιδιά... μη γίνουμε και παρανοικοί όλοι... πώς θα ρθει ο άλλος να μιλήσει μέσα στην μούρη σου, άμα βλέπεις άλλον δεν μπορείς να απομακρυνθείς κάπως και να κρατήσεις απόσταση; Μπορεί να λέω και βλακείες τώρα γιατί δεν ζω Αθήνα και δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ το σκηνικό ακριβώς. Άλλα τον ήλιο τον χρειαζόμαστε...έστω και στα μπαλκόνια, κάνει καλό ο ήλιος.


Ναι είναι λίγο υπερβολικό η αλήθεια είναι..Και οι άλλοι δεν πλησιάζουν τόσο πολύ γιατί φοβούνται για τον εαυτό τους..
Στα μπαλκόνια βγαίνουμε έτσι κι αλλιώς απλά είναι δύσκολο για όσους έχουν συνηθίσει να βγαίνουν συνέχεια βόλτες ή για περπάτημα..

----------


## george1520

Έχω δει το σχόλιο του μακ το οποίο το έγραψε κάτω από σχόλια άλλων που έλεγαν για ένα ζώο που έχασαν. Είναι στο θέμα "απώλεια ζώου".. Το συγκεκριμένο θέμα έγινε πριν πολύ καιρό και για ένα περίεργο λόγο ο μακ αποφάσισε να γράψει εκεί και να πει με λίγα λόγια ότι εδώ γίνονται τόσα και κάποιοι ασχολούνται με τα ζώα. Όταν σχολίασαν αυτό που έγραψε (μαζί κι εγώ) είπε πως είχε ζώα και ξέρει πως είναι να αγαπάμε τα ζώα κτλ. Και ερωτώ.. Σε τι εξυπηρετεί ένα τέτοιο σχόλιο σε ένα θέμα όπου κάποιος γράφει τον πόνο του? Σε τι εξυπηρετεί η συνέχεια αυτού του θέματος στο τι σκέφτεστε? Και σε τι εξυπηρετεί να γίνεται σχολιασμό για τον τρόπο που βλέπουν κάποιοι τα ζώα?
Μεγάλωσα μέσα σε ένα σπίτι με ανθρώπους και πήρα αγάπη από τα ζώα. Τα ζώα για μένα είναι ισα με τους ανθρώπους. Τι σημαίνει άραγε η λέξη "ίσα"? Ότι μηδενιζω την αξία του ανθρώπου? Ότι θέλω να πεθάνουν οι άνθρωποι και όχι τα ζώα? Ότι θα βοηθάω τα ζώα και όχι τους ανθρώπους? Είμαι εδώ και βοηθάω όσο μπορώ τους ανθρώπους να σταθούν ψυχολογικά στα πόδια τους. Συζητάω και στηρίζω όσο μπορώ. Και ερωτώ ξανά.. Η αγάπη που έχω για τα ζώα με εμποδίζει να το κάνω? 


Καλημέρα σε ολους

----------


## Κύκνος

> ευχαριστω κυκνε λυπαμαι και για ο καγατακι σουεμας ενω εδειχνε να ανακαμπτει το χτυπησε στα νεφρα οποτε δεν υππηρχε ελπιδα... ποσο μοθυ λειπει ειδικαν οταν τα ταζιζαμε καιτωρα λεω θσ ταισεις μονο τιο ενα γιατι το αλλο εφυγε..δε θα ξεχασω ποτε την αποστεωμενη εικομα του.στεναχωρηηθηκσ τοσο πολυ πολλες μερεςμε το που ξυπνσβ.σν ξ=ητσν σνθρωποε θσ λυπομοθν πολθν πσρσπσνω σλλσ κι συτσ μισ ψυχουλσ ειναι πουβ σουβ ανταποδιδουν με τον πιο σγνο τροπο την αγαπη κσι τηη χαρα τους


Να 'σαι καλά boo... 

Εντάξει, όπως το βλέπει κανείς... Δεν γίνεται να συμφωνούμε όλοι σε όλα... Εγώ επειδή πάντα ήμουν κάπως μοναχική οι γάτες μου ήταν η παρέα μου ως ένα βαθμό και δέθηκα πολύ μαζί τους, ειδικά που τις είχα πάρα πολλά χρόνια, τα αρσενικά μου έφτασαν τα 20 χρόνια, δεν σβήνονται έτσι απλά...

Καταλαβαίνω πως νιώθεις αλλά δεν σε παρηγορεί λίγο το σκυλάκι που έμεινε;

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Καλημέρα σε όλους σας έχει υπέροχη μέρα σήμερα ας σκεφτούμε θετικά και όλα να πάνε καλά!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Γιωργοοοο που είσαι όλα καλα ????


Καλημέρα Ντιντι  :Smile:

----------


## Κύκνος

Καλημέρα κι από μένα Γιώργο και Ntinti, δεν σας χαιρέτησα νωρίτερα... Πώς τα πάτε; Αντέχετε την κλεισούρα;

----------


## Κύκνος

> Καλημέρα Ντιντι


Καλημέρα Αλεξία! Πώς είσαι;

----------


## ntinti

Παιδιά εγώ πρώτη μέρα δεν κατέβηκα Γραφείο θα μου στείλει ο συζηξ τις εκρεμμοτητες που έχω στον υπολογιστή του σπιτιού και θα δουλέψω από εδώ....,,

Αργότερα όμως θα βάλω φόρμουλες και θα πάω για ένα γρήγορο περπάτημα με την κόρη μου γιατί έχει λαλήσει και αυτή εδώ μέσα ,όλο διάβασμα και μαθήματα μέσω Σκάιπ είναι...

----------


## george1520

> Καλημέρα σε όλους σας έχει υπέροχη μέρα σήμερα ας σκεφτούμε θετικά και όλα να πάνε καλά!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Γιωργοοοο που είσαι όλα καλα ????


Καλημέρα Ντιντι.. Ώρες ώρες. Μέρες μέρες.. Τόπους τόπους. 

Εσύ?

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Καλημέρα Αλεξία! Πώς είσαι;


Καλημέρα  :Smile: 
Καλά είμαι..πλέον τα ίδια και τα ίδια κάθε μέρα..Δεν βγαίνω καθόλου..Έχω από την Παρασκευή να βγω...
Εσύ πως είσαι?

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Παιδιά εγώ πρώτη μέρα δεν κατέβηκα Γραφείο θα μου στείλει ο συζηξ τις εκρεμμοτητες που έχω στον υπολογιστή του σπιτιού και θα δουλέψω από εδώ....,,
> 
> Αργότερα όμως θα βάλω φόρμουλες και θα πάω για ένα γρήγορο περπάτημα με την κόρη μου γιατί έχει λαλήσει και αυτή εδώ μέσα ,όλο διάβασμα και μαθήματα μέσω Σκάιπ είναι...


Τυχερή θα πας βόλτα? 
Εγώ το σκέφτομαι αλλά η αλήθεια είναι ότι νιώθω καλύτερα εδώ μέσα.. Με έχει τσακίσει και το γόνατο οπότε...Εδώ θα συνεχίσω να τρώω  :Big Grin: 
Μετά θα πω στην ενδοκρινολογο ότι φταίει ο κορονοιος για την χοληστερίνη μου χαχαχα

----------


## Κύκνος

> Καλημέρα 
> Καλά είμαι..πλέον τα ίδια και τα ίδια κάθε μέρα..Δεν βγαίνω καθόλου..Έχω από την Παρασκευή να βγω...
> Εσύ πως είσαι?


Κι εγώ πάνω κάτω τα ίδια, μέσα με εξαίρεση σήμερα που βγήκα μια βόλτα στη γειτονιά... Είχα πολλές μέρες κλεισμένη κι εγώ κι ήθελα λίγο αέρα...

Έχω μια μικρή βελτίωση γιατί ο γιατρός μου αύξησε τη δόση ενός φαρμάκου και νομίζω πως με βοήθησε λίγο...

----------


## Vox

> Αναρωτιέμαι πόσο μπορεί να ζήσει κάποιος χωρίς να τον αγγίζουν ή να αγγίζει;


Μπορώ για απροσδιόριστο χρονικό διάστημα. Δεν αποζητούσα ποτέ φυσική επαφή. Είναι όπως έχει μάθει ο καθένας.




> Στο πάρκο να προσέχεις, αν μαζεύονται πολλοί ίσως δεν είναι καλή ιδέα ή ίσως θα μπορούσες να πας μια ώρα που δεν έχει τόσο κόσμο. Και πάλι με προσοχή αν έχει παγκάκια κ τέτοια.


Πολύ σωστά. Γιατί, ναι μεν για την ώρα απαγορεύονται μόνο οι συναθροίσεις, αλλά όταν βρεθείς σε περιοχή με μεγάλη πυκνότητα ανθρώπων, που επιτρέπεται, τότε η πιθανότητα μετάδοσης ανεβαίνει αυτόματα.

----------


## ntinti

> Καλημέρα Ντιντι.. Ώρες ώρες. Μέρες μέρες.. Τόπους τόπους. 
> 
> Εσύ?


Τα γνωστά !




> Τυχερή θα πας βόλτα? 
> Εγώ το σκέφτομαι αλλά η αλήθεια είναι ότι νιώθω καλύτερα εδώ μέσα.. Με έχει τσακίσει και το γόνατο οπότε...Εδώ θα συνεχίσω να τρώω 
> Μετά θα πω στην ενδοκρινολογο ότι φταίει ο κορονοιος για την χοληστερίνη μου χαχαχα


Πήγα μια μικρή και το μόνο που έχω να πω εδώ στην πόλη μου οι ηλικιωμένοι είναι στον κόσμο τους.....




> Κι εγώ πάνω κάτω τα ίδια, μέσα με εξαίρεση σήμερα που βγήκα μια βόλτα στη γειτονιά... Είχα πολλές μέρες κλεισμένη κι εγώ κι ήθελα λίγο αέρα...
> 
> Έχω μια μικρή βελτίωση γιατί ο γιατρός μου αύξησε τη δόση ενός φαρμάκου και νομίζω πως με βοήθησε λίγο...


Μπράβο κυκνε μου όλα καλα θα πάνε !!!!!

----------


## Κύκνος

> Μπράβο κυκνε μου όλα καλα θα πάνε !!!!!


Σ' ευχαριστώ για την ενθάρρυνση!  :Smile:  ♥

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Κι εγώ πάνω κάτω τα ίδια, μέσα με εξαίρεση σήμερα που βγήκα μια βόλτα στη γειτονιά... Είχα πολλές μέρες κλεισμένη κι εγώ κι ήθελα λίγο αέρα...
> 
> Έχω μια μικρή βελτίωση γιατί ο γιατρός μου αύξησε τη δόση ενός φαρμάκου και νομίζω πως με βοήθησε λίγο...


Καλά έκανες και βγήκες λίγο..Και γενικά μια μικρή βόλτα με τα πόδια πιστεύω βοηθάει για να αντέξουμε μετά την κλεισουρα...

----------


## Αλεξία10

[QUOTE=ntinti;1099660]


Πήγα μια μικρή και το μόνο που έχω να πω εδώ στην πόλη μου οι ηλικιωμένοι είναι στον κόσμο τους.....






Κατάλαβα..Και εδώ στον κόσμο τους είναι..Όλο έξω τους βλέπω..

----------


## Κύκνος

> Καλά έκανες και βγήκες λίγο..Και γενικά μια μικρή βόλτα με τα πόδια πιστεύω βοηθάει για να αντέξουμε μετά την κλεισουρα...


Όντως βοηθάει κι ειδικά στο πάρκο που έχει πράσινο κι είναι όμορφα... Κι έχει και ζωάκια, ένα σκύλο και γάτες που τα αγαπώ... Και δεν είχε πολύ κόσμο...

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Όντως βοηθάει κι ειδικά στο πάρκο που έχει πράσινο κι είναι όμορφα... Κι έχει και ζωάκια, ένα σκύλο και γάτες που τα αγαπώ... Και δεν είχε πολύ κόσμο...


Όσο μπορείς να βγαίνεις αλλά να προσέχεις κιόλας...

----------


## Ορέστης

Βγηκα σημερα. Δοκιμασα τις μασκες που ειχα παραγγειλει. Μυριζαν περιεργα και μου ερεθισαν πρωτα τη μυτη, μετα το λαιμο. Μετα αρχισαν να φευγουν και χνουδια και να μπαινουν στη μυτη μου. Τωρα νιωθω και ενα βρασιμο ψξλα στο στηθος. Δηλαδη ελεος, παιρνεις κατι να προστατευτεις και σου κανει μεγαλυτερη ζημια!

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

είδα πριν καιρό,όνειρο ότι ξαναδίνω πανελλήνιες.
creepy.

----------


## Ορέστης

Φυσαω τη μυτη μου και βγαινει μυξα με αιμα. Και νιωθω να με εσωτερικα. Μλυ εκανε μεγαλο ερεθισμο η μασκα. Ολα σε μενα συμβαινουν!

----------


## Ορέστης

Ακομα με καιει η μυτη μου.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εγω δε βλεπω καμια διαφορα απο πριν γιατι οσους τους κανει οτι θελει η τηλεοραση η μεσα ειναι η εξω δεν εχει καμια διαφορα αφου ετσι και αλλιως οτι βλεπουν στη τηλεοραση κανουν και λενε σα να ειναι μαριονετες της αν νομιζουν οτι δε το εχω καταλαβει απο πιους προερχονται τα παντα και τωρα που βλεπω ελαχιστους εξω καταλαβα επιτελους ποσοι εχουν ελευθερη βουληση αρα καλα που μου ανοιξαν τα ματια και ειμαι σιγουρος οτι αν αρχισω να τους λεω γραψτε συνθηματα πανω στις μασκες οχι χαραγματα σε καρτες η ενεσεις την αλλη μερα θα τους πουν αλλα μονο και μονο για να δειξουν οτι κατι ειπαν εγω συνεχιζω ακαθεκτος και το μονο που με ενδιαφερει ειναι να περιμενω να περασει ο καιρος για να τους αποδειξω οτι ειμαι ολοιδιος με πριν και τωρα ξαφνικα τους εφαγε ο πονος για το τουρισμο και τα ξενοδοχεια αυτο ειναι το μεγαλυτερο ανεκδοτο απ ολα αφου το μονο που τους ενδιαφερει ειναι να βγαζουν απειρα λεφτα που δε χαλιουνται με τιποτα οσα και να ξοδεψουν για να φανει οτι καπιοι ειναι το μονο που τους νιαζει και δε θα τους πειραζε καν να τα παρουν μαζι τους αν μπορουσαν αρκει να μη τα χαρει κανενας αλλος κατι που ειχαν κανει πολες φορες στην αρχαιοτητα οταν ειχαν βρει χρυσες λαρνακες στην αιγυπτο ενω ο κοσμος δεν ειχε να φαει να πανε να βρουν κανενα αλλο να τον φοβεριζουν και να τον τρομοκρατουν ολη την ωρα γιατι εγω δεν τρομοκρατουμαι με τιποτα αρα ας κατσουν να πουν το χαβα καμια ντουζινα φορες ακομα μεχρι να βαρεθουν

----------


## Αλεξία10

Σκεφτόμουν χρόνια τώρα ότι κάποιοι άνθρωποι δεν έπρεπε να γίνουν ποτέ γονείς..
Σήμερα πείστηκα γι αυτό..

----------


## ntinti

> Σκεφτόμουν χρόνια τώρα ότι κάποιοι άνθρωποι δεν έπρεπε να γίνουν ποτέ γονείς..
> Σήμερα πείστηκα γι αυτό..


Τι έγινε κόρη ?

----------


## george1520

Γνώμη.. Δυσκολεύομαι πααααρα πολύ να δώσω το χάπι στον σκύλο. 6 μέρες με χίλια ζόρια το έπαιρνε κάτω.. Χθες και σήμερα όχι. Το βλέπει και δεν τρώει. Εισηγήσεις..

----------


## ntinti

> Γνώμη.. Δυσκολεύομαι πααααρα πολύ να δώσω το χάπι στον σκύλο. 6 μέρες με χίλια ζόρια το έπαιρνε κάτω.. Χθες και σήμερα όχι. Το βλέπει και δεν τρώει. Εισηγήσεις..


Πολτοποίηση και μέσα σε μια λιχουδιά που τρώει

----------


## george1520

> Πολτοποίηση και μέσα σε μια λιχουδιά που τρώει


Το μυρίζει. Εδώ χθες της έκανα κοτόπουλο που είναι το αγαπημένο της και δεν.. 
Είναι επιλεκτική και ιδιότροπη. Καμία σχέση με μένα χαχα

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Τι έγινε κόρη ?


Με πήρε τηλέφωνο η μανούλα μου (ναι μου έκανε την τιμή)..Για να ρωτήσει λέει πως είμαστε..Της λέω ότι με πονάει πολύ το γόνατο και ανησυχώ για τις συνεδρίες της μικρής..Θα μας πάνε όλα πίσω, ότι δουλειά κάναμε μέχρι τώρα..Και μου λέει δεν πεθαίνετε τίποτα μη φοβάσαι (φουλ στην ειρωνεία)...Πιο πολύ νευρίασα γιατί μου είπε ότι μια χαρά είναι η μικρή και οτι ποτέ της δεν κατάλαβε για ποιό λόγο πληρώνω αυτές τις συνεδρίες..

----------


## ntinti

> Το μυρίζει. Εδώ χθες της έκανα κοτόπουλο που είναι το αγαπημένο της και δεν.. 
> Είναι επιλεκτική και ιδιότροπη. Καμία σχέση με μένα χαχα


Έχει κάτι μπισκοτάκια λιχουδιές που μυρίζουν και ωραία μήπως με αυτά ?
Κάνε πειράματα , καθυστέρησε λιγάκι ένα γεύμα της και δωστω τότε ,εμάς έτσι μόνο έπερνε αντιβίωση

----------


## ntinti

> Με πήρε τηλέφωνο η μανούλα μου (ναι μου έκανε την τιμή)..Για να ρωτήσει λέει πως είμαστε..Της λέω ότι με πονάει πολύ το γόνατο και ανησυχώ για τις συνεδρίες της μικρής..Θα μας πάνε όλα πίσω, ότι δουλειά κάναμε μέχρι τώρα..Και μου λέει δεν πεθαίνετε τίποτα μη φοβάσαι (φουλ στην ειρωνεία)...Πιο πολύ νευρίασα γιατί μου είπε ότι μια χαρά είναι η μικρή και οτι ποτέ της δεν κατάλαβε για ποιό λόγο πληρώνω αυτές τις συνεδρίες..


Αχ τι να πω.......
Πες ότι δεν πήρε ποτέ ,δεν μπορείς δυστυχώς να κάνεις τίποτα .........

----------


## george1520

> Έχει κάτι μπισκοτάκια λιχουδιές που μυρίζουν και ωραία μήπως με αυτά ?
> Κάνε πειράματα , καθυστέρησε λιγάκι ένα γεύμα της και δωστω τότε ,εμάς έτσι μόνο έπερνε αντιβίωση


Αυτό με το φαγητό το έχω κάνει. Δεν πετυχαίνει. Τρώει ότι θέλει και το χάπι το φτύνει.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Γνώμη.. Δυσκολεύομαι πααααρα πολύ να δώσω το χάπι στον σκύλο. 6 μέρες με χίλια ζόρια το έπαιρνε κάτω.. Χθες και σήμερα όχι. Το βλέπει και δεν τρώει. Εισηγήσεις..


Είναι κανονικό χάπι? Εννοώ σαν ασπιρίνη πχ? Άν το κάνεις σκόνη και το ανακατεψεις στο νερό..Βάλτο σε σύριγγα και κατ' ευθείαν στο λαιμό..Το έχω δοκιμάσει πάντως..

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Αχ τι να πω.......
> Πες ότι δεν πήρε ποτέ ,δεν μπορείς δυστυχώς να κάνεις τίποτα .........


Ε όχι και τίποτα Ντιντι μου..Στην ειρωνεία έχω άριστα..Και στο να κλείσω το τηλέφωνο στη μούρη..
Απλά τα νεύρα μου χτύπησαν κόκκινο..Πώς καταφέρνει πάντα να με εξοργίζει είναι άξιο απορίας..

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Το μυρίζει. Εδώ χθες της έκανα κοτόπουλο που είναι το αγαπημένο της και δεν.. 
> Είναι επιλεκτική και ιδιότροπη. Καμία σχέση με μένα χαχα


Που θα πάει,θα φάει.Μπορεί να μην πεινάει σήμερα.




> Τι έγινε κόρη ?


Με αφορμή το νήμα σου για τον κοροναϊό,θαρρώ ότι η ψυχραιμία εχει χαθεί.




> Με πήρε τηλέφωνο η μανούλα μου (ναι μου έκανε την τιμή)..Για να ρωτήσει λέει πως είμαστε..Της λέω ότι με πονάει πολύ το γόνατο και ανησυχώ για τις συνεδρίες της μικρής..Θα μας πάνε όλα πίσω, ότι δουλειά κάναμε μέχρι τώρα..Και μου λέει δεν πεθαίνετε τίποτα μη φοβάσαι (φουλ στην ειρωνεία)...Πιο πολύ νευρίασα γιατί μου είπε ότι μια χαρά είναι η μικρή και οτι ποτέ της δεν κατάλαβε για ποιό λόγο πληρώνω αυτές τις συνεδρίες..


Κρίμα να υπάρχουν τέτοιοι γονείς... :Frown:

----------


## george1520

> Είναι κανονικό χάπι? Εννοώ σαν ασπιρίνη πχ? Άν το κάνεις σκόνη και το ανακατεψεις στο νερό..Βάλτο σε σύριγγα και κατ' ευθείαν στο λαιμό..Το έχω δοκιμάσει πάντως..


Είναι τεράστιο ροζ χάπι και το κόβω. Έχω δοκιμάσει να της το βάλω στο στόμα όσο πιο βαθειά γίνεται πας και το πάρει κάτω αλλά δεν.. Το κακό είναι ότι της δίνω ένα το πρωί και ένα το βράδυ.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Είναι τεράστιο ροζ χάπι και το κόβω. Έχω δοκιμάσει να της το βάλω στο στόμα όσο πιο βαθειά γίνεται πας και το πάρει κάτω αλλά δεν.. Το κακό είναι ότι της δίνω ένα το πρωί και ένα το βράδυ.


Μόνο σε σύριγγα θα γίνει πιστεύω..

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Είναι τεράστιο ροζ χάπι και το κόβω. Έχω δοκιμάσει να της το βάλω στο στόμα όσο πιο βαθειά γίνεται πας και το πάρει κάτω αλλά δεν.. Το κακό είναι ότι της δίνω ένα το πρωί και ένα το βράδυ.


Μήπως να μιλήσεις με κτηνίατρο?
Δεν ξέρω κι εγώ πολλά από ζώα,οπότε δεν εχω και πολλά να πω.

----------


## george1520

> Μήπως να μιλήσεις με κτηνίατρο?
> Δεν ξέρω κι εγώ πολλά από ζώα,οπότε δεν εχω και πολλά να πω.


Του το είχα πει ότι δεν πρόκειται να πιει το χάπι και μου είπε να το κόψεις κομματάκια.. Αλλά δεν..

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Που θα πάει,θα φάει.Μπορεί να μην πεινάει σήμερα.
> 
> 
> 
> Με αφορμή το νήμα σου για τον κοροναϊό,θαρρώ ότι η ψυχραιμία εχει χαθεί.
> 
> 
> 
> Κρίμα να υπάρχουν τέτοιοι γονείς...


Υπάρχουν..Ζουν ανάμεσά μας..

----------


## ntinti

> Ε όχι και τίποτα Ντιντι μου..Στην ειρωνεία έχω άριστα..Και στο να κλείσω το τηλέφωνο στη μούρη..
> Απλά τα νεύρα μου χτύπησαν κόκκινο..Πώς καταφέρνει πάντα να με εξοργίζει είναι άξιο απορίας..


Αν μπορείς να τα κάνεις αυτά καντα, μπας και δεν ξαναπάρει ,αφού το μόνο που καταφέρνει είναι να σε εξοργίζει...

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Αν μπορείς να τα κάνεις αυτά καντα, μπας και δεν ξαναπάρει ,αφού το μόνο που καταφέρνει είναι να σε εξοργίζει...


Μπα..Για να με εξοργίζει πάντα θα είναι παρούσα..

----------


## Ορέστης

Tζωρτζ εγω εβαζα τα χαπια μεσα σε κομματακια κρεας ή συκωτι, καλα κλεισμενα

----------


## george1520

> Tζωρτζ εγω εβαζα τα χαπια μεσα σε κομματακια κρεας ή συκωτι, καλα κλεισμενα


Καλησπέρα Ορέστη και ευχαριστώ για το σχόλιο. Της έχω κάνει κοτόπουλο και πάλι τα χάπια (το ένα χάπι μοιρασμένο σε κομμάτια) τα έφτυσε.. Τα πηγαίναμε τόσο καλά και τώρα δεν τα καταπίνει με τίποτα. Εδώ έκανα πως έτρωγα εγώ φαγητό, ήρθε εκεί να ζητιανεψει και της έδωσα κοτόπουλο με το χάπι και δεν το έφαγε.

----------


## Vox

> Είναι τεράστιο ροζ χάπι και το κόβω.


Μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις να το θρυμματίσεις σε γουδί και να το διαλύσεις σε νερό. Με μια σύριγγα που έχει μεγάλο άνοιγμα (ή την ανοίγεις εσύ αν χρειάζεται), μπορείς να στείλεις το διάλυμα κατευθείαν στο λαρύγγι. Σιγά-σιγά βέβαια.

----------


## george1520

> Μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις να το θρυμματίσεις σε γουδί και να το διαλύσεις σε νερό. Με μια σύριγγα που έχει μεγάλο άνοιγμα (ή την ανοίγεις εσύ αν χρειάζεται), μπορείς να στείλεις το διάλυμα κατευθείαν στο λαρύγγι. Σιγά-σιγά βέβαια.


Δεν ξέρω αν θα περνάει από την τρύπα της σύριγγας η σκόνη του χαπιού. Θα δω σε λίγο που θα προσπαθήσω να της το δώσω πάλι με φαγητό. Αν δεν πετύχει θα δοκιμάσω κι αυτό.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Γύρναγα τα καναλια και θυμήθηκα πόσο χαρηκα με την επιστροφή του Mega,και συγχρόνως πόσο είχα εκνευριστεί με το κλείσιμο του.

----------


## Ορέστης

> Καλησπέρα Ορέστη και ευχαριστώ για το σχόλιο. Της έχω κάνει κοτόπουλο και πάλι τα χάπια (το ένα χάπι μοιρασμένο σε κομμάτια) τα έφτυσε.. Τα πηγαίναμε τόσο καλά και τώρα δεν τα καταπίνει με τίποτα. Εδώ έκανα πως έτρωγα εγώ φαγητό, ήρθε εκεί να ζητιανεψει και της έδωσα κοτόπουλο με το χάπι και δεν το έφαγε.


Ετσι εκανε κι ο δικος μου, ετρωγε το κρεας και εφτυνε το χαπι. Ηθελε πολλες προσπαθειες και να ειναι λιγο πεινασμενος για να φαει λαιμαργα.

----------


## george1520

> Ετσι εκανε κι ο δικος μου, ετρωγε το κρεας και εφτυνε το χαπι. Ηθελε πολλες προσπαθειες και να ειναι λιγο πεινασμενος για να φαει λαιμαργα.


Τριχωτά σπαστικά μωρά.. Εμενα πεινουσε και χθες βράδυ και σήμερα το πρωί αλλα δεν κατάφερα να την ξεγελασω.

----------


## keep_walking

Γραφω κυριως γιατι βαριεμαι κλεισμενος μες το σπιτι. Δεν ανηκω στις ευπαθεις ομαδες αλλα φοβαμαι μην κολλησω κανεναν αλλον με αυτη την πανδημια. Ειχα κατι μοναχικα χομπυ μιας και ειμαι μοναχικος τυπος το μεγαλυτερο μερος της ζωη μου αλλα απειχα απο αυτα για ενα διαστημα και τωρα μου λειπουν. Μαλλον θα αναγκαστω να μου ερθει η ορεξη να τα ξαναπιασω. Κατα τα αλλα ολα καλα. Εχω αλλαξει την φαρμακευτικη μου αγωγη και αισθανομαι αλλος ανθρωπος, μακαρι να ημουν απλα οσο ενεργητικος ημουν παλια με ορισμενα πραγματα. Χαιρετισμους και ολα τα παλια μελη του φορουμ που με θυμουνται.

----------


## mindcrime

4 χρονια μετα και επιστροφή στο effexor Kαλη μου τυχη αν και δεν το βλεπω...

----------


## keep_walking

Υπαρχει καποιο τσατ που εχουν φτιαξει μελη αυτου του φορουμ που μπορω να συμμετασχω για να περασει λιγο η ωρα?

----------


## george1520

> Υπαρχει καποιο τσατ που εχουν φτιαξει μελη αυτου του φορουμ που μπορω να συμμετασχω για να περασει λιγο η ωρα?


Άνοιξε εσύ ένα θέμα και να γίνει εκεί συζήτηση

----------


## elisabet

Γιώργο...δεν μπορείς με τίποτα να της ανοίξεις το στόμα και να το βάλεις μέσα με το ζόρι;
Στην δικιά μου δεν έχει χρειαστεί γιατί είναι πολύ υπάκουη, όσες φορές χρειάστηκε χάπι δεν χρειάστηκε καν να την ξεγελάσω με φαγητό απλά της το δίνω και το τρώει, αλλά έχω δώσει χάπια σε εκατοντάδες σκυλιά και γατιά απλά ανοίγοντας τους το στόμα και κρατώντας το κλειστό μέχρι να καταπιούν.

----------


## keep_walking

> Άνοιξε εσύ ένα θέμα και να γίνει εκεί συζήτηση


Το φορουμ ειναι αργο σε συγκριση με το τσατ. Δεν εχω και τιποτα σπουδαιο να πω ωστε να ανοιξω θεμα.

----------


## elisabet

> Γραφω κυριως γιατι βαριεμαι κλεισμενος μες το σπιτι. Δεν ανηκω στις ευπαθεις ομαδες αλλα φοβαμαι μην κολλησω κανεναν αλλον με αυτη την πανδημια. Ειχα κατι μοναχικα χομπυ μιας και ειμαι μοναχικος τυπος το μεγαλυτερο μερος της ζωη μου αλλα απειχα απο αυτα για ενα διαστημα και τωρα μου λειπουν. Μαλλον θα αναγκαστω να μου ερθει η ορεξη να τα ξαναπιασω. Κατα τα αλλα ολα καλα. Εχω αλλαξει την φαρμακευτικη μου αγωγη και αισθανομαι αλλος ανθρωπος, μακαρι να ημουν απλα οσο ενεργητικος ημουν παλια με ορισμενα πραγματα. Χαιρετισμους και ολα τα παλια μελη του φορουμ που με θυμουνται.


Χαίρομαι που σε ξαναβλέπω στο φόρουμ και είσαι καλά  :Smile:  Καλή επιστροφή!

----------


## Κύκνος

> Γραφω κυριως γιατι βαριεμαι κλεισμενος μες το σπιτι. Δεν ανηκω στις ευπαθεις ομαδες αλλα φοβαμαι μην κολλησω κανεναν αλλον με αυτη την πανδημια. Ειχα κατι μοναχικα χομπυ μιας και ειμαι μοναχικος τυπος το μεγαλυτερο μερος της ζωη μου αλλα απειχα απο αυτα για ενα διαστημα και τωρα μου λειπουν. Μαλλον θα αναγκαστω να μου ερθει η ορεξη να τα ξαναπιασω. Κατα τα αλλα ολα καλα. Εχω αλλαξει την φαρμακευτικη μου αγωγη και αισθανομαι αλλος ανθρωπος, μακαρι να ημουν απλα οσο ενεργητικος ημουν παλια με ορισμενα πραγματα. Χαιρετισμους και ολα τα παλια μελη του φορουμ που με θυμουνται.


Γεια σου keep, καλώς ήρθες πάλι!  :Smile:

----------


## keep_walking

> Γεια σου keep, καλώς ήρθες πάλι!


Να σαι καλα :Smile:

----------


## keep_walking

> Χαίρομαι που σε ξαναβλέπω στο φόρουμ και είσαι καλά  Καλή επιστροφή!


Για να δουμε θα επιστρεψω ... μου λειπει λιγο να γραφω , καλως σας βρηκα :Smile:

----------


## george1520

> Γιώργο...δεν μπορείς με τίποτα να της ανοίξεις το στόμα και να το βάλεις μέσα με το ζόρι;
> Στην δικιά μου δεν έχει χρειαστεί γιατί είναι πολύ υπάκουη, όσες φορές χρειάστηκε χάπι δεν χρειάστηκε καν να την ξεγελάσω με φαγητό απλά της το δίνω και το τρώει, αλλά έχω δώσει χάπια σε εκατοντάδες σκυλιά και γατιά απλά ανοίγοντας τους το στόμα και κρατώντας το κλειστό μέχρι να καταπιούν.


Σε άλλα ζώα έχω δώσει χάπια εύκολα. Η δική μου με κάνει ότι θέλει. Δεν μπορώ να την πιέσω κιόλας γιατί στεναχωριέμαι.. Είναι και λίγο νευρικια..δεν ξέρω τι έπαθε αυτές τις μέρες.

----------


## elisabet

> Σε άλλα ζώα έχω δώσει χάπια εύκολα. Η δική μου με κάνει ότι θέλει. Δεν μπορώ να την πιέσω κιόλας γιατί στεναχωριέμαι.. Είναι και λίγο νευρικια..δεν ξέρω τι έπαθε αυτές τις μέρες.


Να μην στεναχωριέσαι γιατί είναι για το καλό της. Να την πιέσεις όσο πρέπει ώστε να πάρει το χάπι, αφού της κόλλησε πως δεν το θέλει δεν θα το δέχτει έτσι με το μαλακό που το πας. Ασε τις δημοκρατικές διαδικασίες για όταν γίνει καλά. Τώρα το βάζεις με το ζόρι και της κρατάς το στόμα κλειστό μέχρι να αναγκαστεί να καταπιεί. Ο, τι άλλο προσπαθείς με το φαί δεν θα πετύχει γιατί είναι ψιλιασμένη τώρα και φυλάγεται.

----------


## george1520

> Να μην στεναχωριέσαι γιατί είναι για το καλό της. Να την πιέσεις όσο πρέπει ώστε να πάρει το χάπι, αφού της κόλλησε πως δεν το θέλει δεν θα το δέχτει έτσι με το μαλακό που το πας. Ασε τις δημοκρατικές διαδικασίες για όταν γίνει καλά. Τώρα το βάζεις με το ζόρι και της κρατάς το στόμα κλειστό μέχρι να αναγκαστεί να καταπιεί. Ο, τι άλλο προσπαθείς με το φαί δεν θα πετύχει γιατί είναι ψιλιασμένη τώρα και φυλάγεται.


Τέτοια είναι. 
Έβαλα το φαγητό της κοντά στην πόρτα και έξω ακριβώς είχε ένα γάτο που κοιτούσε μέσα οπότε πόνταρα στην ζήλια της. Έφαγε τα 3 κομμάτια του χαπιού και το 4ο δεν το είχα βάλει καλα μέσα και το γευτηκε. Εε από εκείνη την ώρα δεν πλησιάζει καν. Και έχουμε άλλα τόσα χάπια μέχρι να ολοκληρωθεί η θεραπεια.

----------


## elisabet

> Τέτοια είναι. 
> Έβαλα το φαγητό της κοντά στην πόρτα και έξω ακριβώς είχε ένα γάτο που κοιτούσε μέσα οπότε πόνταρα στην ζήλια της. Έφαγε τα 3 κομμάτια του χαπιού και το 4ο δεν το είχα βάλει καλα μέσα και το γευτηκε. Εε από εκείνη την ώρα δεν πλησιάζει καν. Και έχουμε άλλα τόσα χάπια μέχρι να ολοκληρωθεί η θεραπεια.


Γιαυτό σου λεω.... Έτσι κάνουν όλα αν ψιλιαστούν πως πας να τους δώσεις κάτι που δεν θέλουν, είναι πανέξυπνα. Άρα πρέπει να δείξεις ποιος είναι ο αρχηγός  :Smile:

----------


## george1520

> Γιαυτό σου λεω.... Έτσι κάνουν όλα αν ψιλιαστούν πως πας να τους δώσεις κάτι που δεν θέλουν, είναι πανέξυπνα. Άρα πρέπει να δείξεις ποιος είναι ο αρχηγός


Αυτη είναι ο αρχηγός.. Με κάνει ότι θέλει. Γυναίκεςςςςςςς

----------


## elisabet

> Αυτη είναι ο αρχηγός.. Με κάνει ότι θέλει. Γυναίκεςςςςςςς


χαχαχα σωστα!

περα απ την πλάκα τώρα είναι θέμα υγείας. Ασε τις ευαισθησίες κατά μέρους και δώστης το χάπι με συνοπτικές διαδικασίες. Μόλις καταλάβει ότι δεν περνάει το δικό της ο, τι κι αν κάνει, θα γίνει πιο εύκολο.

----------


## george1520

> χαχαχα σωστα!
> 
> περα απ την πλάκα τώρα είναι θέμα υγείας. Ασε τις ευαισθησίες κατά μέρους και δώστης το χάπι με συνοπτικές διαδικασίες. Μόλις καταλάβει ότι δεν περνάει το δικό της ο, τι κι αν κάνει, θα γίνει πιο εύκολο.


Καλημέρα Ελισάβετ. Πως είσαι?

Ο σκύλος μου όταν βρεχει δεν τρώει ή τρώει ελάχιστα και ίσως αυτό να έπαιξε ρόλο τις 2 φορές που δεν κατάφερα να της δώσω το χάπι. Ή 3? Είναι πρωί και ο εγκέφαλος δεν δουλεύει  :Smile: .

Είχα δοκιμάσει αυτό με το στόμα και ξέρω πως αν το βάλεις σε ένα σημείο θα αναγκαστεί να το καταπιεί. Απλά δεν βρήκα το σημείο  :Smile: .

----------


## elisabet

> Καλημέρα Ελισάβετ. Πως είσαι?
> 
> Ο σκύλος μου όταν βρεχει δεν τρώει ή τρώει ελάχιστα και ίσως αυτό να έπαιξε ρόλο τις 2 φορές που δεν κατάφερα να της δώσω το χάπι. Ή 3? Είναι πρωί και ο εγκέφαλος δεν δουλεύει .
> 
> Είχα δοκιμάσει αυτό με το στόμα και ξέρω πως αν το βάλεις σε ένα σημείο θα αναγκαστεί να το καταπιεί. Απλά δεν βρήκα το σημείο .


Δεν χρειάζεται να βρεις κανένα ειδικό σημείο. Της ανοίγεις το στόμα, βάζεις το χάπι όσο πιο βαθιά μπορείς και αυτόματα της κλεινεις το στόμα κ το κρατάς κλειστό μέχρι να αναγκαστεί να καταπιεί. Δευτερόλεπτα κρατάει. Είναι λίγο βάρβαρο σαν διαδικασία αλλά μερικές φορές είναι ο μόνος τρόπος για να πάρουν το χάπι. Η δικιά μου επειδή από μικρή είχε χρειαστεί να πάρει χάπια και της έκανα αυτό, προφανώς για να αποφύγει την διαδικασία μετά έμαθε και το παίρνει μόνη της απτο χέρι μου πια όποτε χρειάζεται. Κατεβάζει αυτιά, παίρνει αυτό το λυπημένο ύφος ξέρεις...αλλά το πίνει. Κι επίσης ξέρει οτι μετά από αυτό ακολουθεί πάντα μπισκοτάκι επιβράβευσης.

Υγ. Τι σκυλί έχεις βρε και δεν τρώει όταν βρέχει;;;;!!!

----------


## george1520

> Δεν χρειάζεται να βρεις κανένα ειδικό σημείο. Της ανοίγεις το στόμα, βάζεις το χάπι όσο πιο βαθιά μπορείς και αυτόματα της κλεινεις το στόμα κ το κρατάς κλειστό μέχρι να αναγκαστεί να καταπιεί. Δευτερόλεπτα κρατάει. Είναι λίγο βάρβαρο σαν διαδικασία αλλά μερικές φορές είναι ο μόνος τρόπος για να πάρουν το χάπι. Η δικιά μου επειδή από μικρή είχε χρειαστεί να πάρει χάπια και της έκανα αυτό, προφανώς για να αποφύγει την διαδικασία μετά έμαθε και το παίρνει μόνη της απτο χέρι μου πια όποτε χρειάζεται. Κατεβάζει αυτιά, παίρνει αυτό το λυπημένο ύφος ξέρεις...αλλά το πίνει. Κι επίσης ξέρει οτι μετά από αυτό ακολουθεί πάντα μπισκοτάκι επιβράβευσης.
> 
> Υγ. Τι σκυλί έχεις βρε και δεν τρώει όταν βρέχει;;;;!!!


Έχω δοκιμάσει αυτό που είπες με το 1 κομμάτι χάπι και εκεί που νόμιζα πως το πήρε κάτω μετά από λίγο το έκανε εμετό.. Τώρα ούτε να με πλησιασει.

Δεν έχει να κάνει με την ράτσα του σκύλου απλά φοβάται τους δυνατούς θορύβους και την επόμενη μέρα δεν τρώει καθόλου.

Πήρε από το πρωί μόνο το 1 κομματάκι που το είχα βάλει στην πίτσα, το δεύτερο το εντόπισε και σταμάτησε να τρώει γενικά. Έχω κουραστεί.

----------


## Ορέστης

Αν ειναι νηστικη θα θελησει να ξαναφαει.
Πρωτα το χαπι θα δινεις και μετα το φαγητο

----------


## george1520

> Αν ειναι νηστικη θα θελησει να ξαναφαει.
> Πρωτα το χαπι θα δινεις και μετα το φαγητο


Το έκανα σκόνη και το έβαλα μέσα σε νερό και της το έδωσα με σύριγγα.. Πέτυχε. Το βράδυ πάλι.

----------


## Αλεξία10

21 Μαρτίου..Παγκόσμια Ημέρα για το σύνδρομο Down..
Χρόνια πολλά σε όλα αυτά τα υπέροχα πλάσματα με τα αμυγδαλωτα μάτια και το καθαρό χαμόγελο  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ορέστης

> Το έκανα σκόνη και το έβαλα μέσα σε νερό και της το έδωσα με σύριγγα.. Πέτυχε. Το βράδυ πάλι.


Μπραβο!

,,,

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

πριν κατι ωρες παρα τα αλεπαληλα μυνηματα που σου ελεγα να με αφησεις ησυχο η μονη εξηγιση που βρισκω για ολα αυτα ειναι οτι εχεις προβλημα μαζοχισμου και 24 ωρες ασχολησαι μαζι μου ενω εγω σε ΕΧΩ ΓΡΑΜΕΝΟ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΑ και πραγματικα τετοιο ανθρωπο σαν εσενα δεν εχω ξαναδει αφου δε σου εφτασαν ολα αυτα που εγιναν συνεχιζεις ακαθεκτος αλλα εγω θα καθομαι ετσι και θα σε ψελνω συνεχως ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕ ΣΟΥ ΕΔΩΣΕ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ΤΟ ΔΙΚΑΙΟΜΑ να αποφασιζεις εσυ για το τι θα πω επειδη το παιζεις μαγκας χρησιμοποιοντας τη τεχνολογια αν περνιεσαι τοσο εξυπνος και νομιζεις οτι δε εχω καταλαβει ποιος εισαι επειδη μου παριστανες το φιλο και δε σου ζητω να ντραπεις για ολα αυτα γιατι ειναι εμφανες οτι ψυχη δε σου εμεινε ουτε για δειγμα και το μονο που σε ενδιαφερει πλεον ειναι να περασεις τις εντολες των αφεντικων σου που προσκυνας εγω ομως δε προκειται να προσκυνησω ΟΥΤΕ ΕΣΕΝΑ ουτε τους εντολοδοχους σου γιατι δε θελω να σε βλεπω ουτε ζωγραφιστο ΝΤΡΟΠΗ ΣΟΥ για οσα εκανες και εμενα δε προκειτε να με εξαναγκασεις να σου δωσω σημασια με το ζορι αν αυτο νο0μιζεις ΚΑΤΣΕ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΕΧΩ ΓΡΑΜΕΝΟ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΣΥ ΤΡΕΧΑ ΠΙΣΩ ΜΟΥ ΣΑ ΣΚΥΛΑΚΙ ΤΟ ΠΟΛΕΜΟ ΕΣΥ ΤΟΝ ΑΡΧΙΣΕΣ και τωρα κανεις το θυμα να βρεις λοιπον αυτους που σου αξιζουν κ να σταματησεις να με ενοχλεις ΔΕ ΚΑΝΩ ΓΙΑ ΣΕΝΑ ΠΩΣ ΤΟ ΛΕΝΕ ΠΟΣΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΘΑ ΣΤΟ ΠΩ ΑΚΟΜΑ

----------


## george1520

> 21 Μαρτίου..Παγκόσμια Ημέρα για το σύνδρομο Down..
> Χρόνια πολλά σε όλα αυτά τα υπέροχα πλάσματα με τα αμυγδαλωτα μάτια και το καθαρό χαμόγελο


Να χαίρεσαι το κοριτσάκι σου.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Να χαίρεσαι το κοριτσάκι σου.


 Το κορίτσι μου έχει αυτισμό..Είναι άλλο το σύνδρομο Down..
Ευχαριστώ πάντως  :Smile:

----------


## george1520

> Το κορίτσι μου έχει αυτισμό..Είναι άλλο το σύνδρομο Down..
> Ευχαριστώ πάντως


Α ναι? Ασχετος. Και πάλι να το χαίρεσαι

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Α ναι? Ασχετος. Και πάλι να το χαίρεσαι


Ευχαριστώ πολύ..

----------


## george1520

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ..


Είσαι καλά?

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Είσαι καλά?


Προσπαθώ..Είναι δύσκολες μέρες..
Εσύ? Τελικά έδωσες το φάρμακο στον σκύλο σου?

----------


## Ορέστης

Δεν αντεχεται η μανα μου. Ειναι βασανιστηριο αυτο που περναω. Δε με αφηνει λεπτο σε ησυχια. Με ανεβαζει την πιεση διαρκως, τοσο που ζαλιζομαι και παραπαταω. Και το κανει επιτηδες! Νιωθει εξουσια τωρα. Θα σου τσακισω την υγεια λεει. Θα σε αχρηστεψω.

----------


## george1520

> Προσπαθώ..Είναι δύσκολες μέρες..
> Εσύ? Τελικά έδωσες το φάρμακο στον σκύλο σου?


Να με την σύριγγα. Το βράδυ παλι

----------


## Ορέστης

Με πονεσε το ματι μου απ την πιεση.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Να με την σύριγγα. Το βράδυ παλι


Ευτυχώς..Εύχομαι να τελειώσει αβασάνιστα την θεραπεία του για να προχωρήσετε..

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

Πως ειστε παιδια;ολοι/ολα καλα;εγω ψυχολογικα μια πανω μια κατω...

----------


## george1520

> Ευτυχώς..Εύχομαι να τελειώσει αβασάνιστα την θεραπεία του για να προχωρήσετε..


Μακάρι....

----------


## george1520

> Πως ειστε παιδια;ολοι/ολα καλα;εγω ψυχολογικα μια πανω μια κατω...


Εγώ μια δεξιά.. Μια αριστερά.

----------


## Κύκνος

> Πως ειστε παιδια;ολοι/ολα καλα;εγω ψυχολογικα μια πανω μια κατω...


Γεια σου...

Εγώ λίγο πεσμένη επειδή έχω κλειστεί στο σπίτι λόγω των συνθηκών... Μακάρι να πάνε όλα καλά και να πιάσει τόπο η θυσία...

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Πως ειστε παιδια;ολοι/ολα καλα;εγω ψυχολογικα μια πανω μια κατω...


Καλησπέρα 
Και εγώ κάπως έτσι..Μια πάνω μία κάτω...

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

Κυκνε μου ολοι καπως ειμαστε με αυτα που ζουμε...τι να πουμε κι εμεις που δουλευουμε και φοβομαστε λιγο παραπανω.Ελπιζω να μας δωσουν κι εμας κανα επιδομα γιατι επεσε αισθητα ο τζιρος.Μην σας πω ποσα ξοδεψα σε καθαριστικα και γιατρους για το συναχι,φαρμακειο κτλπ...εγω παω δουλεια σαν την τρελη με γαντια αλλα δεν με νοιαζει. Μακαρι οντως να περασει.Καποιοι δεν κανουν θυσιες βεβαια,τον χαβα τους...εδω στο νησι ολοι για μπανιο πηγαν...κατσε εσυ μεσα να σαι ασφαλης και θα περασει ελπιζω.Οσο λιγοτεροι νοσησουν τοσο το καλυτερο.Κι εγω βαρεθηκα μεσα αλλα τι να κανουμε υπομονη...
Γιωργο πηγαινε και μπροστα και πισω αμα βαρεθεις...

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Καλησπέρα 
> Και εγώ κάπως έτσι..Μια πάνω μία κάτω...


Μαρηηη εσυ δεν με ρωτησες τιποτααα;;μπορει να χα αποδημησει ασπλαχνηηη κορη

----------


## george1520

> Κυκνε μου ολοι καπως ειμαστε με αυτα που ζουμε...τι να πουμε κι εμεις που δουλευουμε και φοβομαστε λιγο παραπανω.Ελπιζω να μας δωσουν κι εμας κανα επιδομα γιατι επεσε αισθητα ο τζιρος.Μην σας πω ποσα ξοδεψα σε καθαριστικα και γιατρους για το συναχι,φαρμακειο κτλπ...εγω παω δουλεια σαν την τρελη με γαντια αλλα δεν με νοιαζει. Μακαρι οντως να περασει.Καποιοι δεν κανουν θυσιες βεβαια,τον χαβα τους...εδω στο νησι ολοι για μπανιο πηγαν...κατσε εσυ μεσα να σαι ασφαλης και θα περασει ελπιζω.Οσο λιγοτεροι νοσησουν τοσο το καλυτερο.Κι εγω βαρεθηκα μεσα αλλα τι να κανουμε υπομονη...
> Γιωργο πηγαινε και μπροστα και πισω αμα βαρεθεις...


Ρίχνω και χορούς εγώ.. Από παραδοσιακους μέχρι λάτιν

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Ρίχνω και χορούς εγώ.. Από παραδοσιακους μέχρι λάτιν


Αχαχα...μονος μεσα στο σπιτι;;ανεβασε βιντεο.Κι εγω χορευα μεχρι πριν συναχωθω,τωρα δεν με παιρνει

----------


## george1520

> Αχαχα...μονος μεσα στο σπιτι;;ανεβασε βιντεο.Κι εγω χορευα μεχρι πριν συναχωθω,τωρα δεν με παιρνει


Στην αυλή χορεύω για να με βλέπουν οι κοπέλες που περνάνε με το αυτοκίνητο.

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Στην αυλή χορεύω για να με βλέπουν οι κοπέλες που περνάνε με το αυτοκίνητο.


Πιανει ;;;η μπααα;; χαχαχα

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Μαρηηη εσυ δεν με ρωτησες τιποτααα;;μπορει να χα αποδημησει ασπλαχνηηη κορη


Χαχα αφού δουλεύεις βρε θεά  :Smile: 
Που πάει να πει ότι είσαι όρθια  :Big Grin:

----------


## george1520

> Πιανει ;;;η μπααα;; χαχαχα


Μα φυσικά.. Ειδικά στον belly dance

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Χαχα αφού δουλεύεις βρε θεά 
> Που πάει να πει ότι είσαι όρθια


Αι μαρηηηη...γαδαρα...σε πληροφορω πηρα αδεια δυο μερες γιατι ημουν τοσοοο χαλια,εκοψα κ τα φαρμακα του βλαμμενου και ψιλοσυνηλθα...οχι οτι ειμαι τερμα καλα αλλα καμμια σχεση.Τωρα προσεχω πολυ να πινω χυμους να τρωω φρουτα κτλπ για να ανεβει λιγο το ανοσοποιητικο μου.Αστα,ειχα τρομαξει...δεν θελω να το ξαναπερασω αυτο οποτε προσπαθω να προσεχω...

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Μα φυσικά.. Ειδικά στον belly dance


Αχαχα...και belly dance?? Γιωργο κοπελα εννοω να πεσει εεε;;οχι κανα λεμονι απτο δεντρο...

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Αι μαρηηηη...γαδαρα...σε πληροφορω πηρα αδεια δυο μερες γιατι ημουν τοσοοο χαλια,εκοψα κ τα φαρμακα του βλαμμενου και ψιλοσυνηλθα...οχι οτι ειμαι τερμα καλα αλλα καμμια σχεση.Τωρα προσεχω πολυ να πινω χυμους να τρωω φρουτα κτλπ για να ανεβει λιγο το ανοσοποιητικο μου.Αστα,ειχα τρομαξει...δεν θελω να το ξαναπερασω αυτο οποτε προσπαθω να προσεχω...


Δεν πήγες σε άλλο γιατρό? 
Αφού είσαι καλύτερα πάλι καλά..Τελικά η δουλειά σου δεν θα κλείσει? Άκουσα ότι θα απαγορεύσει εντελώς την κυκλοφορία..

----------


## george1520

> Αχαχα...και belly dance?? Γιωργο κοπελα εννοω να πεσει εεε;;οχι κανα λεμονι απτο δεντρο...


Και λεμόνια.. Γιατί οχι?
Γιατί τέτοια αντίδραση με το belly dance? Σαν κουκουβάγιες γυρίζουν το κεφάλι για να με δουν.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Και λεμόνια.. Γιατί οχι?
> Γιατί τέτοια αντίδραση με το belly dance? Σαν κουκουβάγιες γυρίζουν το κεφάλι για να με δουν.


Γιώργο καλύτερα σε συμφέρουν τα λεμόνια..Κάνουν καλό στο ανοσοποιητικό σύστημα  :Smile:

----------


## george1520

> Γιώργο καλύτερα σε συμφέρουν τα λεμόνια..Κάνουν καλό στο ανοσοποιητικό σύστημα


Ότι πέσει την ώρα που χορεύω είναι καλό..

Σήμερα δεν πήγα πουθενά, δεν έκανα τίποτα και βαρεθηκααααααααα

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Δεν πήγες σε άλλο γιατρό? 
> Αφού είσαι καλύτερα πάλι καλά..Τελικά η δουλειά σου δεν θα κλείσει? Άκουσα ότι θα απαγορεύσει εντελώς την κυκλοφορία..


Καλυτερευσα αρκετα αλλα σκεφτομαι πνευμονολογο η παθολογο η και τα δυο.Θα δω κ τις επομενες μερες ...τωρα με το ζορι τρωω γιαουρτια,φρουτα,πινω χυμους κ χαμομηλια...εμεις συνεχιζουμε κανονικα κ με απαγορευση...οποτε ας ενισχυσω το συστημα...

----------


## george1520

> Καλυτερευσα αρκετα αλλα σκεφτομαι πνευμονολογο η παθολογο η και τα δυο.Θα δω κ τις επομενες μερες ...τωρα με το ζορι τρωω γιαουρτια,φρουτα,πινω χυμους κ χαμομηλια...εμεις συνεχιζουμε κανονικα κ με απαγορευση...οποτε ας ενισχυσω το συστημα...


Τι έχεις?.....

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Ότι πέσει την ώρα που χορεύω είναι καλό..
> 
> Σήμερα δεν πήγα πουθενά, δεν έκανα τίποτα και βαρεθηκααααααααα


Χαχα ότι και να πέσει??  :Big Grin: 
Σήμερα μόνο? Εγώ έχω να βγω 9 μέρες..Δεν με προβληματίζει καθόλου όμως..Με 2 παιδιά δεν έχω χρόνο να βαρεθώ..

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Καλυτερευσα αρκετα αλλα σκεφτομαι πνευμονολογο η παθολογο η και τα δυο.Θα δω κ τις επομενες μερες ...τωρα με το ζορι τρωω γιαουρτια,φρουτα,πινω χυμους κ χαμομηλια...εμεις συνεχιζουμε κανονικα κ με απαγορευση...οποτε ας ενισχυσω το συστημα...


Αα είσαι σε δίαιτα δηλαδή..
Ε αν τα απαγορεύσει όλα δεν νομίζω να συνεχίσετε..

----------


## george1520

> Χαχα ότι και να πέσει?? 
> Σήμερα μόνο? Εγώ έχω να βγω 9 μέρες..Δεν με προβληματίζει καθόλου όμως..Με 2 παιδιά δεν έχω χρόνο να βαρεθώ..


Τι εννοείς οοοοτι πεσειιιι?

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Τι εννοείς οοοοτι πεσειιιι?


Χαχα μα εσύ είπες "ότι πέσει" 
Για πες τι εννοείς?

----------


## george1520

> Χαχα μα εσύ είπες "ότι πέσει" 
> Για πες τι εννοείς?


Ότι υπάρχει γύρω μου.. Αυτό εννοώ.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Ότι υπάρχει γύρω μου.. Αυτό εννοώ.


Ε.. Εξαρτάται τι έχει εκεί που χορεύεις..

----------


## Αλεξία10

Παιδιά άσχετο..Σε όποιον αρέσουν τα παιδικά..Έχει το "Αρχηγός από κούνια" στο star..

----------


## george1520

> Παιδιά άσχετο..Σε όποιον αρέσουν τα παιδικά..Έχει το "Αρχηγός από κούνια" στο star..


Εμένα μαρεσουν.. Δεν πιάνουμε σταρ όμως..

Εδώ που είμαι έχει από όλα. Δέντρα, βουνά, τρελούς κτλ.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Εμένα μαρεσουν.. Δεν πιάνουμε σταρ όμως..
> 
> Εδώ που είμαι έχει από όλα. Δέντρα, βουνά, τρελούς κτλ.


Ε το πιο πιθανόν είναι να σου πέσουν οι τρελοί χαχαχα

----------


## george1520

> Ε το πιο πιθανόν είναι να σου πέσουν οι τρελοί χαχαχα


Έχω μια ελπίδα να πέσει κάποια που θα περάσει με το αυτοκίνητο.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Έχω μια ελπίδα να πέσει κάποια που θα περάσει με το αυτοκίνητο.


Εύχομαι να σου πέσει μόνο εκείνη..Εννοώ χωρίς το αυτοκίνητο..

----------


## mindcrime

Ενώ έχω το μαύρο μου το χάλι κάθομαι και δίνω συμβουλές δηλαδή έλεος. Δεν πάω καλά....

----------


## Ορέστης

Εφαγα κοτοπουλο και με επιασε πονοκεφαλος. Πιστευω βαζουν τοσα πολλα αντιβιωτικα στα κοτοπουλα που προκαλουν αυτοανοσα.

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Και λεμόνια.. Γιατί οχι?
> Γιατί τέτοια αντίδραση με το belly dance? Σαν κουκουβάγιες γυρίζουν το κεφάλι για να με δουν.


Αχαχα...εε καλα αμα γυριζουν σαν κουκουβαγιες παω πασοοο...χορεψεεεε

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Αα είσαι σε δίαιτα δηλαδή..
> Ε αν τα απαγορεύσει όλα δεν νομίζω να συνεχίσετε..


Οχι διαιτα αλλα οτι τροφιμο βοηθα το ανοσοποιητικο καλοδεχουμενο...μπα..εμεις θα συνεχισουμε απλα μπορει να μας δωσουν επιδομα 400ευρω επειδη επεσε ο τζιρος της επιχειρησης σαν αποζημιωση...κατι τετοιο...ανυπομονω να ερθει πασχα να ξεκουραστουμε...καλα να μαστε παναγια μου και πανω απο ολα υγεια

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Οχι διαιτα αλλα οτι τροφιμο βοηθα το ανοσοποιητικο καλοδεχουμενο...μπα..εμεις θα συνεχισουμε απλα μπορει να μας δωσουν επιδομα 400ευρω επειδη επεσε ο τζιρος της επιχειρησης σαν αποζημιωση...κατι τετοιο...ανυπομονω να ερθει πασχα να ξεκουραστουμε...καλα να μαστε παναγια μου και πανω απο ολα υγεια


Για μας που κλείσαμε είπαν 800..
Μακάρι να μαστε όλοι καλά..
Και περαστικά σου κόρη  :Smile:

----------


## george1520

> Εύχομαι να σου πέσει μόνο εκείνη..Εννοώ χωρίς το αυτοκίνητο..


Πέφτουν συνέχεια.. Δεν έχω παράπονο.

----------


## george1520

> Αχαχα...εε καλα αμα γυριζουν σαν κουκουβαγιες παω πασοοο...χορεψεεεε


Κουράστηκα... Αύριο πάλι.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Πέφτουν συνέχεια.. Δεν έχω παράπονο.


Τυχερός είσαι  :Smile: 
Άλλωστε το έχουμε πει ότι οι θαυμαστριες σου θέλουν νησί για να χωρέσουν..Βέβαια τώρα με τον συνωστισμό δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται χαχαχα

----------


## george1520

> Τυχερός είσαι 
> Άλλωστε το έχουμε πει ότι οι θαυμαστριες σου θέλουν νησί για να χωρέσουν..Βέβαια τώρα με τον συνωστισμό δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται χαχαχα


Να τις πάρω όλες εκεί και να πάω κι εγώ.. Καραντίνα όλοι μας

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Να τις πάρω όλες εκεί και να πάω κι εγώ.. Καραντίνα όλοι μας


Ε από το να είστε σε καραντίνα χώρια..Καλύτερα όλοι μαζί..

----------


## george1520

> Ε από το να είστε σε καραντίνα χώρια..Καλύτερα όλοι μαζί..


Το θέμα είναι ότι πλέον δεν μπορούμε να πάρουμε αεροπλάνο.. Είναι ένα πρόβλημα.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Το θέμα είναι ότι πλέον δεν μπορούμε να πάρουμε αεροπλάνο.. Είναι ένα πρόβλημα.


Βάλ'τες όλες μαζί σε μια βάρκα..Άν κάνεις πολλές διαδρομές θα καταφέρεις να τις μαζέψεις πιστεύω  :Big Grin:

----------


## george1520

> Βάλ'τες όλες μαζί σε μια βάρκα..Άν κάνεις πολλές διαδρομές θα καταφέρεις να τις μαζέψεις πιστεύω


Πόσες διαδρομές και πόσες κάθε φορά?

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Πόσες διαδρομές και πόσες κάθε φορά?


Ε δεν είσαι σωστός τώρα..Μου δίνεις ένα πρόβλημα χωρίς καμία πληροφορία..Δεν ξέρω πόσες είναι..Ούτε πόσες χωράει η βάρκα..Βάλε και το γεγονός ότι θα ξεκινήσεις με γεμάτη βάρκα και θα φτάσεις με τις μισές..Γιατί σκέψου..Πόσες θα σπρώξουν η μία την άλλη?? Ε? 
Είδες? Αν δεν ήμουν εγώ να στα λέω τι θα έκανες? 
 :Big Grin:

----------


## george1520

> Ε δεν είσαι σωστός τώρα..Μου δίνεις ένα πρόβλημα χωρίς καμία πληροφορία..Δεν ξέρω πόσες είναι..Ούτε πόσες χωράει η βάρκα..Βάλε και το γεγονός ότι θα ξεκινήσεις με γεμάτη βάρκα και θα φτάσεις με τις μισές..Γιατί σκέψου..Πόσες θα σπρώξουν η μία την άλλη?? Ε? 
> Είδες? Αν δεν ήμουν εγώ να στα λέω τι θα έκανες?


Χάχα.. Ε ναι.. Γυναίκες στον ίδιο χώρο και να μην μαλωσουν? Αποκλείεται. Είναι όμως ενας τρόπος να μειωθειτε για να ηρεμήσει και το κεφάλι μας.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Χάχα.. Ε ναι.. Γυναίκες στον ίδιο χώρο και να μην μαλωσουν? Αποκλείεται. Είναι όμως ενας τρόπος να μειωθειτε για να ηρεμήσει και το κεφάλι μας.


Χαχα πολύ φοβάμαι ότι οοοοσο και να μειωθουμε θα μείνουν πίσω όσες χρειάζονται για να μην ηρεμήσει το κεφάλι σας..
Αμέσως εσύ να θησιαστεις για να σωθεί ο αντρικος πληθυσμός ..

----------


## george1520

> Χαχα πολύ φοβάμαι ότι οοοοσο και να μειωθουμε θα μείνουν πίσω όσες χρειάζονται για να μην ηρεμήσει το κεφάλι σας..
> Αμέσως εσύ να θησιαστεις για να σωθεί ο αντρικος πληθυσμός ..


Αποφάσισα να τις πάρω όλες στο νησί, να τις αφήσω 5 μέρες και όσες καταφέρουν να ζησουν (γιατί σίγουρα θα μαλωσουν μεταξύ τους) θα χαρούν το κορμί μου..

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Αποφάσισα να τις πάρω όλες στο νησί, να τις αφήσω 5 μέρες και όσες καταφέρουν να ζησουν (γιατί σίγουρα θα μαλωσουν μεταξύ τους) θα χαρούν το κορμί μου..


5 μέρες? Χμ.. Πιστεύω πως αυτή που θα επιζήσει θα βαρεθεί να περιμένει 4 μέρες μέχρι να πας..
Δεν χρειάζονται 5 μέρες για τις γυναίκες πίστεψέ με..Μπορούν να θάψουν η μια την άλλη με συνοπτικές διαδικασίες σε πολύ λιγότερο χρόνο..

----------


## george1520

> 5 μέρες? Χμ.. Πιστεύω πως αυτή που θα επιζήσει θα βαρεθεί να περιμένει 4 μέρες μέχρι να πας..
> Δεν χρειάζονται 5 μέρες για τις γυναίκες πίστεψέ με..Μπορούν να θάψουν η μια την άλλη με συνοπτικές διαδικασίες σε πολύ λιγότερο χρόνο..


Χάχαχα... Ισχύει αυτό.. Πόσο περιθώριο να δώσω?

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Χάχαχα... Ισχύει αυτό.. Πόσο περιθώριο να δώσω?


Κοίτα..Άφησε τες εκεί να μαλλιοτραβιουντε..Και φύγε (μην κάνεις το λάθος να μείνεις)..Αλλά γύρνα πριν κλείσει το 24ωρο..Τουλάχιστον να σου μείνουν 2-3..Με μία θα την βγάλεις? Δεν λέει..

Υ.Γ. Έκφραση του αδερφού μου: τρώγεται κάθε μέρα το ίδιο φαγητό και ας είναι αυτό το αγαπημένο σου? Δεν τρώγεται...

----------


## george1520

> Κοίτα..Άφησε τες εκεί να μαλλιοτραβιουντε..Και φύγε (μην κάνεις το λάθος να μείνεις)..Αλλά γύρνα πριν κλείσει το 24ωρο..Τουλάχιστον να σου μείνουν 2-3..Με μία θα την βγάλεις? Δεν λέει..
> 
> Υ.Γ. Έκφραση του αδερφού μου: τρώγεται κάθε μέρα το ίδιο φαγητό και ας είναι αυτό το αγαπημένο σου? Δεν τρώγεται...


Μην το λες.. Θυμάμαι σε μια εκπομπή πριν χρόνια ήταν ένας ψυχίατρος ο οποίος είχε γενικά ακραίες απόψεις. Πήρε τηλέφωνο μια και είπε ότι είναι παντρεμένη και έχει και γκομενο. Ο γιατρός της είπε ότι είναι φυσιολογικό και πως δεν γίνεται κάθε μέρα να τρωμε το ίδιο φαγητό. Η παρουσιατρια αντιδρασε και του είπε Εγώ δεν συμφωνώ, μπορείς να τρως το ίδιο φαγητό! Και της λέει αυτός Εσύ μπορείς κάθε μέρα να τρως φακή? Και λέει αυτή Φυσικά. Θα φαω φακή με σαλάτα, φακή με τόνο, φακή με λεμόνι κτλ. Οποτεεεεεεεεεε......


Νομίζω με 6 είμαι οκ. Ούτε πολλές αλλά ούτε λιγες.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Μην το λες.. Θυμάμαι σε μια εκπομπή πριν χρόνια ήταν ένας ψυχίατρος ο οποίος είχε γενικά ακραίες απόψεις. Πήρε τηλέφωνο μια και είπε ότι είναι παντρεμένη και έχει και γκομενο. Ο γιατρός της είπε ότι είναι φυσιολογικό και πως δεν γίνεται κάθε μέρα να τρωμε το ίδιο φαγητό. Η παρουσιατρια αντιδρασε και του είπε Εγώ δεν συμφωνώ, μπορείς να τρως το ίδιο φαγητό! Και της λέει αυτός Εσύ μπορείς κάθε μέρα να τρως φακή? Και λέει αυτή Φυσικά. Θα φαω φακή με σαλάτα, φακή με τόνο, φακή με λεμόνι κτλ. Οποτεεεεεεεεεε......
> 
> 
> Νομίζω με 6 είμαι οκ. Ούτε πολλές αλλά ούτε λιγες.


Χαχα πολύ έξυπνη η παρουσιάστρια πάντως..
6 ε? Δεν σου αρέσει να φας φακή με λίγα λόγια χαχαχα

----------


## george1520

> Χαχα πολύ έξυπνη η παρουσιάστρια πάντως..
> 6 ε? Δεν σου αρέσει να φας φακή με λίγα λόγια χαχαχα


Δεν είμαι φαν της φακής. Αλλα ούτε τρώω κάθε μέρα το ίδιο φαγητό.. Για να γίνει αυτό πρέπει να είναι πολυ ωραίο και η φακή δεν είναι.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Δεν είμαι φαν της φακής. Αλλα ούτε τρώω κάθε μέρα το ίδιο φαγητό.. Για να γίνει αυτό πρέπει να είναι πολυ ωραίο και η φακή δεν είναι.


Είναι θέμα γούστου..Σε άλλους μπορεί να αρέσει..
Όπως και να έχει πάντως, αν θέλεις να σου μείνουν 6 μην τις αφήσεις για πολλή ώρα μόνες εκεί..

----------


## george1520

> Είναι θέμα γούστου..Σε άλλους μπορεί να αρέσει..
> Όπως και να έχει πάντως, αν θέλεις να σου μείνουν 6 μην τις αφήσεις για πολλή ώρα μόνες εκεί..


Θα κοιτάω από μακριά.. Από πολυυυ μακριά..

----------


## ntinti

Καλημέρα σας και Χρόνια πολλά!!!

Μεγάλη γιορτή της ορθοδοξία μας σήμερα! !!!!!
Μακάρι να μας βοηθήσει ο Θεός να παν όλα κατ ευχήν και κυρίως τους πάσχοντες να βγουν από όλο αυτό αλώβητοι! !!!

----------


## Κύκνος

> Καλημέρα σας και Χρόνια πολλά!!!
> 
> Μεγάλη γιορτή της ορθοδοξία μας σήμερα! !!!!!
> Μακάρι να μας βοηθήσει ο Θεός να παν όλα κατ ευχήν και κυρίως τους πάσχοντες να βγουν από όλο αυτό αλώβητοι! !!!


Καλημέρα, αμήν!

Μακάρι να γίνει όπως λες γιατί η κλεισούρα με έχει επηρεάσει ψυχολογικά... Μακάρι να θεραπευτούν κι όσοι είναι σωματικά άρρωστοι...

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Θα κοιτάω από μακριά.. Από πολυυυ μακριά..


Χαχα με κιάλια  :Smile: 
Καλημέρα

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Καλημέρα σας και Χρόνια πολλά!!!
> 
> Μεγάλη γιορτή της ορθοδοξία μας σήμερα! !!!!!
> Μακάρι να μας βοηθήσει ο Θεός να παν όλα κατ ευχήν και κυρίως τους πάσχοντες να βγουν από όλο αυτό αλώβητοι! !!!


Καλημέρα Ντιντι 
Χρόνια πολλά!

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Καλημέρα, αμήν!
> 
> Μακάρι να γίνει όπως λες γιατί η κλεισούρα με έχει επηρεάσει ψυχολογικά... Μακάρι να θεραπευτούν κι όσοι είναι σωματικά άρρωστοι...


Καλημέρα κυκνε μου 
Υπομονή.. Όλοι κλεισμένοι είμαστε..

----------


## Κύκνος

Καλημέρα Αλεξία και Γιώργο!

Πώς είστε σήμερα;

----------


## Κύκνος

> Καλημέρα κυκνε μου 
> Υπομονή.. Όλοι κλεισμένοι είμαστε..


Χα χα! Μαζί το γράψαμε το "καλημέρα"... Μόλις το πόσταρα πριν ένα λεπτό!  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Ξέρεις τι; Φοβάμαι μήπως μας επιβάλλουν καμιά απαγόρευση κυκλοφορίας γιατί έτσι ακούστηκε σε περίπτωση που δεν συμμορφωθούν όσοι δεν μένουν σπίτι...

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Καλημέρα Αλεξία και Γιώργο!
> 
> Πώς είστε σήμερα;


Εγώ ούτε καλά ούτε άσχημα..Σαν χαμένη είμαι. Πίνω τον καφέ μου και κοιτάω τον άδειο δρόμο..

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Χα χα! Μαζί το γράψαμε το "καλημέρα"... Μόλις το πόσταρα πριν ένα λεπτό! 
> 
> Ξέρεις τι; Φοβάμαι μήπως μας επιβάλλουν καμιά απαγόρευση κυκλοφορίας γιατί έτσι ακούστηκε σε περίπτωση που δεν συμμορφωθούν όσοι δεν μένουν σπίτι...


Ναι έτσι άκουσα και εγώ..
Μα είναι κατάσταση τώρα αυτή? Αυτός λέει μείνετε σπίτι και οι άνθρωποι κάνουν λες και τους είπε αμολυθειτε..

----------


## Κύκνος

> Ναι έτσι άκουσα και εγώ..
> Μα είναι κατάσταση τώρα αυτή? Αυτός λέει μείνετε σπίτι και οι άνθρωποι κάνουν λες και τους είπε αμολυθειτε..


Φυσικά και δεν είναι αλλά ως συνήθως θα την πληρώσουν κυρίως αυτοί που δεν φταίνε... Αυτό με εξοργίζει!  :Mad:

----------


## george1520

> Καλημέρα Αλεξία και Γιώργο!
> 
> Πώς είστε σήμερα;


Πάντα με θυμάσαι  :Smile: ..

Είμαι καλά. Πήγα περπάτημα με την κυρία με τις τρίχες και τώρα κοιτάω τον τοίχο. Έχουμε ωραίους τοιχους.
Εσύ πως είσαι?

----------


## Κύκνος

> Πάντα με θυμάσαι ..
> 
> Είμαι καλά. Πήγα περπάτημα με την κυρία με τις τρίχες και τώρα κοιτάω τον τοίχο. Έχουμε ωραίους τοιχους.
> Εσύ πως είσαι?


 :Big Grin: 

Ωραία, κάνατε βόλτα...

Καλούτσικα, πίνω καφέ και περιμένω να έρθει ο αδελφός μου να πούμε καμιά κουβέντα live...

----------


## ntinti

Εμένα σήμερα την πλήρωσε το μπάνιο μου ..,,,

Τώρα έχω μια μαστούρα από τις χλωρινες και τα ντετολ άλλο πράγμα .....

Σε άλλα νέα ο από κάτω μου αποφάσισε να ξεκινήσει ανακαίνιση σπιτιού με κομπρεσέρ και όλα τα συναφή .....

Τι να πω υπομονή........

----------


## george1520

Με τόση κλεισούρα ή που θα γίνουμε καλά ή που θα τον χάσουμε τελείως.

----------


## Vox

> Πως ειστε παιδια;ολοι/ολα καλα;εγω ψυχολογικα μια πανω μια κατω...


Νιώθω ασυνήθιστα καλά παρά το ότι οι συνθήκες έχουν γίνει συντριπτικές. Όχι, δεν αναφέρομαι στα μέτρα περιορισμού. Αυτά συμβαδίζουν με τις φυσικές ροπές μου. Τουλάχιστον κοιμήθηκα λίγο παραπάνω, αν και όχι στις ώρες που προτιμώ.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Φυσικά και δεν είναι αλλά ως συνήθως θα την πληρώσουν κυρίως αυτοί που δεν φταίνε... Αυτό με εξοργίζει!


Εμένα να δεις..Βλέπω όλοι οι άνω τον 65 μια χαρά βγαίνουν κάθε μέρα..Τίποτα δεν έχουν καταλάβει..Και εμείς έχουμε μαντρωθει..

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Εμένα σήμερα την πλήρωσε το μπάνιο μου ..,,,
> 
> Τώρα έχω μια μαστούρα από τις χλωρινες και τα ντετολ άλλο πράγμα .....
> 
> Σε άλλα νέα ο από κάτω μου αποφάσισε να ξεκινήσει ανακαίνιση σπιτιού με κομπρεσέρ και όλα τα συναφή .....
> 
> Τι να πω υπομονή........


Ωχ σε λυπάμαι..
Για την χλωρίνη είμαι και εγώ φουλ στη μαστούρα..
Για το κομπρεσέρ σε νιώθω γιατί τις γιορτές το πέρασα..Τα νεύρα μου είχαν τεντωθεί επικίνδυνα..

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Εμένα σήμερα την πλήρωσε το μπάνιο μου ..,,,
> 
> Τώρα έχω μια μαστούρα από τις χλωρινες και τα ντετολ άλλο πράγμα .....
> 
> Σε άλλα νέα ο από κάτω μου αποφάσισε να ξεκινήσει ανακαίνιση σπιτιού με κομπρεσέρ και όλα τα συναφή .....
> 
> Τι να πω υπομονή........


Ρε εγω να δεις!!ξυπνησα με μια ξαφνικη υποχονδριαση εγω που ποτε δεν ημουν υποχονδρια!!!πλακακια μπανιου,πομολα,πορτες τα παντα!!!ενω επρεπε να ξεκουραζομαι εβαλα τρια πλυνηρια κ μολις εκατσα!επλυνα τα χερια μου εκατο φορες,αλλαξα δεκα γαντια,κι εχω παστωθει με οινοπνευμα.Ξεφυγα σημερα...τι με επιασε

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Φυσικά και δεν είναι αλλά ως συνήθως θα την πληρώσουν κυρίως αυτοί που δεν φταίνε... Αυτό με εξοργίζει!


Εγω να δειτε ποσο τσαντιζομαι.Μιλαμε πραγματικα ανευθυνοι καποιοι ανθρωποι.Εδω τρεξαν παραλιες σαν να μην τρεχει καστανο.Δεν εχουν καταλαβει την σοβαροτητα της καταστασης ακομη δυστυχως.Η εξαρση στην Ελλαδα θα ερθει Απριλιο για αυτο χτυπιεται ο καημενος ο Τσιορδας για το ποσο σημαντικο ειναι να μεινουμε μεσα αυτες τις δυο βδομαδες.Στα τετοια τους,νομιζουν οτι μονο ηλικιωμενοι θα νοσησουν σοβαρα αλλα δεν ισχυει.Δεν πηραν πρεφα τι γινεται στην Ιταλια.Αυτοι θα κατσουν σπιτι τους μονο αν τους δωσει επιδομα για να κατσουν σπιτι.Εγω ειμαι καθετη και παντα το ελεγα...η βλακεια πρεπει να διωκεται ποινικα,δεν ειναι καθολου ακινδυνη.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Ρε εγω να δεις!!ξυπνησα με μια ξαφνικη υποχονδριαση εγω που ποτε δεν ημουν υποχονδρια!!!πλακακια μπανιου,πομολα,πορτες τα παντα!!!ενω επρεπε να ξεκουραζομαι εβαλα τρια πλυνηρια κ μολις εκατσα!επλυνα τα χερια μου εκατο φορες,αλλαξα δεκα γαντια,κι εχω παστωθει με οινοπνευμα.Ξεφυγα σημερα...τι με επιασε


Καλημέρα..
Αφού έχεις οινόπνευμα όλα καλά..Εδώ δεν έχει ούτε για δείγμα..Ούτε οινόπνευμα ούτε αντισηπτικό..

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Καλημέρα..
> Αφού έχεις οινόπνευμα όλα καλά..Εδώ δεν έχει ούτε για δείγμα..Ούτε οινόπνευμα ούτε αντισηπτικό..


Μου τελειωνειιιι ομωως...κι εδω με το ζορι βρισκουμε μη νομιζεις.Αλλος μου το βρηκε και το οινοπνευμα κ το αντισηπτικο.Αφου τα αδειασαν ολα οι Ελληναραδες

----------


## george1520

Μετά από μια βδομάδα ήρθε η αδελφή μου και τα μικρά σπίτι μας.. Κάναμε όπως αυτοί στο "πάμε πακέτο"

----------


## Vox

Θα συστήσω ψυχραιμία όσον αφορά τα μέτρα που πρέπει να λαμβάνει κανείς (συμπληρωματικά των μέτρων που έχει εξαγγείλει η κυβέρνηση και που πρέπει, εννοείται, να τηρούνται απαρέγκλιτα). Οι σελίδες του Παγκόσμιου Οργανισμού Υγείας προσφέρουν κατανοητή και υπεύθυνη ενημέρωση:

Coronavirus disease (COVID-19) Pandemic

Q&A on coronaviruses (COVID-19)

Coronavirus disease (COVID-19) advice for the public

Ιδιαίτερη προσοχή χρειάζεται το ζήτημα του καπνίσματος αφού στο τελευταίο σημείο στο Q&A πιο πάνω ο WHO λέει ότι το κάπνισμα μπορεί να είναι επικίνδυνο για κάποιον που έχει μολυνθεί. Αυτό λένε και οι γιατροί εδώ.

Προσοχή επίσης με τη χλωρίνη. Χρήση με μέτρο. Είναι διάλυμα υποχλωριώδους νατρίου οι ατμοί του οποίου ερεθίζουν το αναπνευστικό σύστημα και το βλεννογόνο. Είναι ακριβώς αυτό που πρέπει να αποφύγει κανείς σε τέτοιους καιρούς. 

Και τέλος, πρέπει ο καθένας, για οποιαδήποτε αμφιβολία σε σχέση με την κατάσταση της υγείας του, να επικοινωνεί τηλεφωνικά και χωρίς καθυστέρηση με τον προσωπικό του γιατρό.

----------


## ntinti

> Μετά από μια βδομάδα ήρθε η αδελφή μου και τα μικρά σπίτι μας.. Κάναμε όπως αυτοί στο "πάμε πακέτο"


Αχαχαχαχα!!!!!Κόντεψε να μου βγει η κόκα κόλα από την μύτη!!!!!!!

----------


## ntinti

> Ρε εγω να δεις!!ξυπνησα με μια ξαφνικη υποχονδριαση εγω που ποτε δεν ημουν υποχονδρια!!!πλακακια μπανιου,πομολα,πορτες τα παντα!!!ενω επρεπε να ξεκουραζομαι εβαλα τρια πλυνηρια κ μολις εκατσα!επλυνα τα χερια μου εκατο φορες,αλλαξα δεκα γαντια,κι εχω παστωθει με οινοπνευμα.Ξεφυγα σημερα...τι με επιασε


Τι να κάνω την κουζίνα την έχουν καταλάβει τα παιδιά το παίζουν μάστερ σεφ οπότε έπρεπε να ξεσπάσω κάπου ....

Τώρα βλέπω χαλάει ο καιρός αύριο τζάμπα οι βεράντες ......

----------


## george1520

> Αχαχαχαχα!!!!!Κόντεψε να μου βγει η κόκα κόλα από την μύτη!!!!!!!


Χάχαχα α.. Από απόσταση όμως..

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Τι να κάνω την κουζίνα την έχουν καταλάβει τα παιδιά το παίζουν μάστερ σεφ οπότε έπρεπε να ξεσπάσω κάπου ....
> 
> Τώρα βλέπω χαλάει ο καιρός αύριο τζάμπα οι βεράντες ......


Μην λες μαστερ σεφ,μας το έκοψαν κιόλας.

----------


## ntinti

> Μην λες μαστερ σεφ,μας το έκοψαν κιόλας.


Άνοιξε φεις και ινσταγκραμ όλοι μαγειρεύουν πλέον χαχα!!!!

----------


## ntinti

> Χάχαχα α.. Από απόσταση όμως..


Ευτυχώς καταφέραμε και φάγαμε και αυτή την Κυριακή με τους γονείς μου όλοι μαζί .....
Ελπίζω να μην ήταν η τελευταία ......

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Άνοιξε φεις και ινσταγκραμ όλοι μαγειρεύουν πλέον χαχα!!!!


Και εγώ μαγειρεύω. 
Σπεσιαλιτέ μου βραστό νερό.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Μου τελειωνειιιι ομωως...κι εδω με το ζορι βρισκουμε μη νομιζεις.Αλλος μου το βρηκε και το οινοπνευμα κ το αντισηπτικο.Αφου τα αδειασαν ολα οι Ελληναραδες


Εδώ δεν έχει ούτε για δείγμα..

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Άνοιξε φεις και ινσταγκραμ όλοι μαγειρεύουν πλέον χαχα!!!!


Αλήθεια ρε παιδιά τι είναι αυτό το πράγμα..Με τόσο πολύ που μαγειρεύουμε θα βγούμε από τα κεραμίδια όταν έρθει το ρεύμα..

----------


## george1520

> Ευτυχώς καταφέραμε και φάγαμε και αυτή την Κυριακή με τους γονείς μου όλοι μαζί .....
> Ελπίζω να μην ήταν η τελευταία ......


Αν ο κόσμος πάρει σοβαρά την απαγόρευση θα τελειώσει όλο αυτό σύντομα.. Αν οχιιιιι

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Αν ο κόσμος πάρει σοβαρά την απαγόρευση θα τελειώσει όλο αυτό σύντομα.. Αν οχιιιιι


Που δεν θα την πάρει στα σοβαρά δυστυχώς

----------


## george1520

> Που δεν θα την πάρει στα σοβαρά δυστυχώς


Οταν γίνουμε Ιταλία ομως θα κλαίμε όλοι μαζί. Μέσα σε 24 ώρες πέθαναν σχεδόν 700 άνθρωποι.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Οταν γίνουμε Ιταλία ομως θα κλαίμε όλοι μαζί. Μέσα σε 24 ώρες πέθαναν σχεδόν 700 άνθρωποι.


Αφού ο κόσμος δεν βάζει μυαλό δυστυχώς.

----------


## george1520

> Αφού ο κόσμος δεν βάζει μυαλό δυστυχώς.


Εε οι ελληνες δεν κολλάνε.. Οι Έλληνες δεν αρρωσταινουν. Οι Έλληνες δεν πεθαίνουν.. Γιαυτό. Είναι γνωστό άλλωστε.

----------


## mindcrime

Για να βγαλω τον σκυλο μου βολτα πρεπει να υπογραψει εντυπο και αυτος;

----------


## Κύκνος

> Για να βγαλω τον σκυλο μου βολτα πρεπει να υπογραψει εντυπο και αυτος;


Χα χα χα χα!  :Big Grin:  Πολύ καλό, να 'σαι καλά, μ' έκανες και γέλασα!

----------


## Ορέστης

Παιδια που βρισκουμαι πληροφοριες για τα νεα μετρα; Λεει επιτρεπεται η ασκηση. Για εμενα ασκηση ειναιμτο περπατημα. Επιτρεπεται να περπαταω;

----------


## george1520

> Παιδια που βρισκουμαι πληροφοριες για τα νεα μετρα; Λεει επιτρεπεται η ασκηση. Για εμενα ασκηση ειναιμτο περπατημα. Επιτρεπεται να περπαταω;


Όχι μόνο να πετάς  :Smile: . Χιουμορακι.

Λογικά θα τα ξαναπεί στις ειδησεις

----------


## Ορέστης

Κατι βηξ πασαλειψε η μανα μου και μου στραβωσε τα ματια. Δε μπορει να κατσει ησυχη αυτη η γυναικα, ολο κατι θα κανει.

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

Τωρα θα βγαζω χαρτι για να παω δουλεια για μερικους ηλιθιους που νομιζαν οτι δεν εχουμε επιδημια αλλα περιοδο διακοπων.

----------


## mindcrime

Ενα χαρτί βγάζεις μια φορά

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Ενα χαρτί βγάζεις μια φορά


Και παλι την πληρωνουμε για ανευθυνους ηλιθιους,δεν αλλαζει αυτο.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Και παλι την πληρωνουμε για ανευθυνους ηλιθιους,δεν αλλαζει αυτο.


Δεν ξέρω γιατί αλλά έχω την εντύπωση ότι πάλι θα συνεχίσουν να είναι το ίδιο ηλίθιοι..

----------


## Ορέστης

Ταυτοχρονα κατι αλλοδαποι απεναντι κανουν εργασιες ανακαινισης, κοβουν σιδερα και μυριζει καμμενο. Πριν 2 χρονια παλι καποιοι καναν το ιδιο και γεμισε το σπιτι μια περιεργη μυρωδια που μου προξενησε τρομερη δυσπνοια καθοτι και ασθματικος. Επλυνα τα παντα, αλλα για μηνες οποτε καθομουν απο αυτη τη μερια του σπιτιουυ με επιανε καψιμο στα πνευμονια και δυσπνοια. Γουστο εχει να περασω τα ιδια παλι.

----------


## Vox

> Παιδια που βρισκουμαι πληροφοριες για τα νεα μετρα; Λεει επιτρεπεται η ασκηση. Για εμενα ασκηση ειναιμτο περπατημα. Επιτρεπεται να περπαταω;


Όλες οι οδηγίες εδώ.

----------


## elisabet

Βρίσκω εντελώς παράλογη την απαγόρευση , έξαλλη με έχουν κάνει.
Να απαγορευεται ο συνωστισμός το καταλάβαινω, βάλτους πρόστιμα, κάνε οτι θες. Το να είμαι σε ανοιχτό χώρο επειδή έτσι γουστάρω να κάνω την βόλτα μου...γιατί στο καλό να απαγορεύεται; ποιον ενοχλώ;; Κολλάει ο ιος με τον αέρα;
Και την ίδια στιγμή να συνωστίζονται κόσμος για να πάνε για δουλειά γιατί οι περισσότερες εταιρίες δεν έκλεισαν φυσικά μη τυχόν και χάσουν τίποτα έσοδα....πόση υποκρισία!!!

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Δεν ξέρω γιατί αλλά έχω την εντύπωση ότι πάλι θα συνεχίσουν να είναι το ίδιο ηλίθιοι..


Την εντυπωση;;;για τους 13 που επαναπατριστηκαν απο εξωτερικο και δεν τηρησαν την καραντινα,ακουσες;;;ναι πραγματικα ηλιθιοι και ανευθυνοι.Κ
Τουλαχιστον τωρα κ να θελουν να κανουν βλακειες,δεν μπορουν.Πρωτη φορα φερεται σωστα το κρατος και καποιοι πολιτες,το βιολι τους.Αν παθουν κατι αυτοι η καποιος δικος τους μετα θα τα βαζουν με το κρατος.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Την εντυπωση;;;για τους 13 που επαναπατριστηκαν απο εξωτερικο και δεν τηρησαν την καραντινα,ακουσες;;;ναι πραγματικα ηλιθιοι και ανευθυνοι.Κ
> Τουλαχιστον τωρα κ να θελουν να κανουν βλακειες,δεν μπορουν.Πρωτη φορα φερεται σωστα το κρατος και καποιοι πολιτες,το βιολι τους.Αν παθουν κατι αυτοι η καποιος δικος τους μετα θα τα βαζουν με το κρατος.


Τι να πω..Ανευθυνότητα στο φουλ..
Και ήρθε και το μήνυμα πάλι..Δεν μας έφταναν οι ειδήσεις..

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Βρίσκω εντελώς παράλογη την απαγόρευση , έξαλλη με έχουν κάνει.
> Να απαγορευεται ο συνωστισμός το καταλάβαινω, βάλτους πρόστιμα, κάνε οτι θες. Το να είμαι σε ανοιχτό χώρο επειδή έτσι γουστάρω να κάνω την βόλτα μου...γιατί στο καλό να απαγορεύεται; ποιον ενοχλώ;; Κολλάει ο ιος με τον αέρα;
> Και την ίδια στιγμή να συνωστίζονται κόσμος για να πάνε για δουλειά γιατί οι περισσότερες εταιρίες δεν έκλεισαν φυσικά μη τυχόν και χάσουν τίποτα έσοδα....πόση υποκρισία!!!


Οχι...δεν γινεται να κανει ο καθενας οτι γουσταρει.Τα μετρα παρθηκαν γιατι αρχισαν ολοι τις βολτες και θετουν σε κινδυνο την δημοσια υγεια.Οχι ασκοπες μετακινησεις ειπαν και κανεις δεν συμμορφωθηκε.Σορρυ για την επιθετικοτητα αλλα δεν μπορω να ακουω ο,τι να ναι.Οχι δεν μπορει να κανει ο καθενας ο,τι γουσταρει.

----------


## Ορέστης

Με ταραζουν οι ειδοποιησεις στα κινητα.

----------


## elisabet

> Οχι...δεν γινεται να κανει ο καθενας οτι γουσταρει.Τα μετρα παρθηκαν γιατι αρχισαν ολοι τις βολτες και θετουν σε κινδυνο την δημοσια υγεια.Οχι ασκοπες μετακινησεις ειπαν και κανεις δεν συμμορφωθηκε.Σορρυ για την επιθετικοτητα αλλα δεν μπορω να ακουω ο,τι να ναι.Οχι δεν μπορει να κανει ο καθενας ο,τι γουσταρει.


Παιδια ψυχραιμια. Είπα ότι συμφωνώ στο να μην συνωστιζόμαστε. Προσωπικά τήρησα τα μέτρα ΠΡΙΝ ακόμα παρθούν επίσημα επειδή είχα κρυώσει κ είχα βήχα κ συνάχι. Δεν πήγα σε καμιά πλατεία, σε κανένα πάρκο, δεν έρχομαι σε επαφή με άλλους, βγαίνω μόνο για τα απαραίτητα. Όλα αυτα τα βρίσκω πολύ λογικά και συμφωνώ στο να επιβληθούν με κάθε τρόπο. Μια βόλτα μόνη μου με το αυτοκίνητο μου επειδή έτσι μου ρθε...πες μου σε παρακαλώ ποιον πειράζει; Μια βόλτα στην θάλασσα όπου ο κοντινότερος άνθρωπος είναι σε απόσταση που δεν αναγνωρίζω καν τα χαρακτιριστικά του πες μου ποιον πειράζει; Με ποιο δικαίωμα μου στερούν βασικές ανθρώπινες ελευθερίες στο όνομα της ασφάλειας χωρίς καν να μου εξηγούν; Ας με πείσουν λοιπόν γιατι είναι επικίνδυνο να βγω στην εξοχή ΜΟΝΗ ΜΟΥ. Ας μου πουν γιατί απαγορεύουν πάνω από 2 άτομα στο αυτοκίνητο την στιγμή που εμένα η οικογένεια μου μπορεί να είμαστε 5 και να ζούμε όλοι στο ίδιο σπίτι.

Καταλαβαίνω ότι είμαστε όλοι φοβισμένοι, κι εγώ φοβάμαι και προσέχω όσο περισσότερο μπορώ. Για χάρη του φόβου όμως δεν μπορώ να απαρνηθώ έτσι απλά βασικές ελευθερίες μου. Και είναι βασική ελευθερία μου το να μπορώ να βγω μια βόλτα ΜΟΝΗ μου χωρίς να δώσω λογαριασμό σε κανέναν.

----------


## george1520

> Βρίσκω εντελώς παράλογη την απαγόρευση , έξαλλη με έχουν κάνει.
> Να απαγορευεται ο συνωστισμός το καταλάβαινω, βάλτους πρόστιμα, κάνε οτι θες. Το να είμαι σε ανοιχτό χώρο επειδή έτσι γουστάρω να κάνω την βόλτα μου...γιατί στο καλό να απαγορεύεται; ποιον ενοχλώ;; Κολλάει ο ιος με τον αέρα;
> Και την ίδια στιγμή να συνωστίζονται κόσμος για να πάνε για δουλειά γιατί οι περισσότερες εταιρίες δεν έκλεισαν φυσικά μη τυχόν και χάσουν τίποτα έσοδα....πόση υποκρισία!!!


Καλά έκαναν. Μακάρι να το κάνουν και σε εμάς. Κάποιοι το παίζουν μάγκες και βάζουν σε κίνδυνο όλους μας.. Καλύτερα ένα σκληρό μέτρο για ένα διάστημα πάρα να φτάσουμε σε ένα σημείο που απλά θα μετράμε θύματα. Στην Ιταλία κάθε 2 λεπτά πεθαίνει ένας άνθρωπος!

----------


## elisabet

> Καλά έκαναν. Μακάρι να το κάνουν και σε εμάς. Κάποιοι το παίζουν μάγκες και βάζουν σε κίνδυνο όλους μας.. Καλύτερα ένα σκληρό μέτρο για ένα διάστημα πάρα να φτάσουμε σε ένα σημείο που απλά θα μετράμε θύματα. Στην Ιταλία κάθε 2 λεπτά πεθαίνει ένας άνθρωπος!


ΘΑ μετράμε θύματα επειδή δεν έχουμε δημόσια υγεία. Επειδή έχουν φροντίσει να ξεπουλήσουν ο, τι δημόσιο υπήρχε και να αναγκάσουν χιλιάδες νέους γιατρούς να φύγουν στο εξωτερικό. Θα μετραμε θύματα επειδή στην Ελλάδα αναλογεί 1-2-3 ΜΕθ για κάθε 100.000 κατοίκους. Επειδή αυτοί που τώρα μας το ρίχνουν στην ατομική ευθύνη πριν από λίγο έλεγαν πως πλεονάζει το προσωπικό στα δημόσια νοσοκομεία. Γιαυτό θα μετράμε θύματα.
Στην πλειοψηφία του ο κόσμος τήρησε τα μέτρα. Μαλάκες πάντα θα υπάρχουν, δουλειά του κράτους είναι να τους πιάνει.

----------


## mindcrime

Σε δουλεια να βρισκομαστέ παλι τα μετρα δεν θα λειτουργησουν θα βαζει ο αλλος οτι παει για ψωνια και θα πηγαινει στην αλλη ακρη

----------


## elisabet

Καλά σε κανέναν άλλον δεν κάνει εντύπωση γιατί αφού είναι τόσο σοβαρά τα πράγματα δεν σταματούν ΟΛΕΣ τις εργασίες (πλην των απαραίτητων όπως τροφοδοσία φαγητού κτλ); Δηλαδη πώς γίνεται τον ίδιο άνθρωπο το πρωι να τον αναγκάζεις να πάρει το λεοφωρείο για να πάει στην φάμπρικα και να συνωστίζεται με άλλους 20 μέσα σε 30τμ και το απόγευμα του απαγορεύεις να βγει να περπατήσει μόνος του εκτός κατοικημένης περιοχής;;; Σας φαίνεται λογικό;

----------


## giorgos panou

ειναι παραλογα τα μτρα αυτα! εγω για παραδηγμα θελω την τεταρτη να παω στην επαρχια-340χιλ-και δεν μπορω λογο των νεων μετρων! , θα πηγαινα με το αμαξι μου, θα ειμουν μονος μου, θα ειχα ολα τα απετουμενα ,μασκες,και αλκολοχα και δεν θα ακουμουσα ανθρωπους! γιατι να μην μπορω να παω?? τι λογικη ειναι αυτη?? κουμαντοστην προσωπικη ζωη κανουν.

----------


## giorgos panou

> Καλά σε κανέναν άλλον δεν κάνει εντύπωση γιατί αφού είναι τόσο σοβαρά τα πράγματα δεν σταματούν ΟΛΕΣ τις εργασίες (πλην των απαραίτητων όπως τροφοδοσία φαγητού κτλ); Δηλαδη πώς γίνεται τον ίδιο άνθρωπο το πρωι να τον αναγκάζεις να πάρει το λεοφωρείο για να πάει στην φάμπρικα και να συνωστίζεται με άλλους 20 μέσα σε 30τμ και το απόγευμα του απαγορεύεις να βγει να περπατήσει μόνος του εκτός κατοικημένης περιοχής;;; Σας φαίνεται λογικό;


 καλα δεν καταλαβαινεις οτι εαν γινει αυτο θα φαλιρισουμε σε ενα αογευμα??? η ελλαδα εχει ειδη αρκετα οικονομικα προβληματα!! εαν γινει και αυτο που λες !! οι στο 2013 θα παμε, αλλα ακομη πιο χαλια!!Δεν γινετε να σταματησει λη η οικονομια, ειδη το προβλημα ειναι τεραστιο που εχει προκληθει, εαν γινει κι αυτο που λες θα μας στειλουν στην δραχμη

----------


## elisabet

> καλα δεν καταλαβαινεις οτι εαν γινει αυτο θα φαλιρισουμε σε ενα αογευμα??? η ελλαδα εχει ειδη αρκετα οικονομικα προβληματα!! εαν γινει και αυτο που λες !! οι στο 2013 θα παμε, αλλα ακομη πιο χαλια!!Δεν γινετε να σταματησει λη η οικονομια, ειδη το προβλημα ειναι τεραστιο που εχει προκληθει, εαν γινει κι αυτο που λες θα μας στειλουν στην δραχμη


ας πεθάνουμε απο κορονοιο λοιπόν.

Ας ακολουθήσουμε τους φίλους μας τους Ευρωπαίους που φροντίζουν για τις οικονομίες τους και χέστηκαν πόσοι θα πεθάνουν.

Πόσο κοστολογείται μια ανθρώπινη ζωή άραγε; Σε ευρώ πάντα...

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Παιδια ψυχραιμια. Είπα ότι συμφωνώ στο να μην συνωστιζόμαστε. Προσωπικά τήρησα τα μέτρα ΠΡΙΝ ακόμα παρθούν επίσημα επειδή είχα κρυώσει κ είχα βήχα κ συνάχι. Δεν πήγα σε καμιά πλατεία, σε κανένα πάρκο, δεν έρχομαι σε επαφή με άλλους, βγαίνω μόνο για τα απαραίτητα. Όλα αυτα τα βρίσκω πολύ λογικά και συμφωνώ στο να επιβληθούν με κάθε τρόπο. Μια βόλτα μόνη μου με το αυτοκίνητο μου επειδή έτσι μου ρθε...πες μου σε παρακαλώ ποιον πειράζει; Μια βόλτα στην θάλασσα όπου ο κοντινότερος άνθρωπος είναι σε απόσταση που δεν αναγνωρίζω καν τα χαρακτιριστικά του πες μου ποιον πειράζει; Με ποιο δικαίωμα μου στερούν βασικές ανθρώπινες ελευθερίες στο όνομα της ασφάλειας χωρίς καν να μου εξηγούν; Ας με πείσουν λοιπόν γιατι είναι επικίνδυνο να βγω στην εξοχή ΜΟΝΗ ΜΟΥ. Ας μου πουν γιατί απαγορεύουν πάνω από 2 άτομα στο αυτοκίνητο την στιγμή που εμένα η οικογένεια μου μπορεί να είμαστε 5 και να ζούμε όλοι στο ίδιο σπίτι.
> 
> Καταλαβαίνω ότι είμαστε όλοι φοβισμένοι, κι εγώ φοβάμαι και προσέχω όσο περισσότερο μπορώ. Για χάρη του φόβου όμως δεν μπορώ να απαρνηθώ έτσι απλά βασικές ελευθερίες μου. Και είναι βασική ελευθερία μου το να μπορώ να βγω μια βόλτα ΜΟΝΗ μου χωρίς να δώσω λογαριασμό σε κανέναν.


Ελισαβετ γενικα εκτιμω τις αποψεις σου αλλα σημερα κ διαφωνω και τσαντιστηκα αρκετα με την αποψη σου.Τα ρεστα να τα ζητησεις απο ανεγκεφαλους συμπολιτες σου που δεν σεβαστηκαν τα μετρα με κινδυνο να διασπειρουν τον ιο.Δεν εχω καταλαβει με ποια λογικη τα βαζεις με το κρατος στην συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση.Δεν βλεπεις τι γινεται γυρω σου;;Συνωστισμος απο ανθρωπους σε παραλιες,επιστροφη απο οσους ζουν μονιμα σε αστικα κεντρα σε νησια και χωρια,μη τηρηση καραντινας οσων γυρισαν απο εξωτερικο.κτλπ...ανεγκεφαλο ι τα εβαζαν με αστυνομικους που τους ζητουσαν να επιστρεψουν σπιτια τους.Πριν κατηγορησουμε το κρατος ας δουμε λιγο και την ατομικη μας ευθυνη.Ποιες ειναι οι εταιριες που εμειναν ανοιχτες για τα λεφτα;;Εγω αναγκαζομαι απο το κρατος να δουλεψω και να διακινδυνεψω την υγεια μου και καποιοι καθονται στην ασφαλεια του σπιτιου τους και γκρινιαζουν κιολας γιατι δεν μπορουν να κατσουν πωπο για δυο βδομαδες;;;ειλικρινα;;;;Αχ να καθομουν κι εγω σπιτακι μου και να επαιρνα την αποζημιωση σωα και ασφαλης.Αντιλαμβανεσαι οτι εγω,εσυ,οποιοσδηποτε μπορει να εχουμε τον ιο και να ειμαστε ασυμπτωματικοι;;Εξηγησε μου με επιχειρηματα γιατι τα βαζεις με το κρατος που προσπαθει να αποτρεψει την διασπορα και οχι με τον καθε ανεγκεφαλο συμπολιτη σου;;;Καλα εκανε κι εκανε απαγορευση.Οταν θα νοσησει το 60% του πληθυσμου,πως στο καλο θα χωρεσουμε ολοι στα νοσοκομεια;Πρεπει να καταντησουμε Ιταλια και να διαλεγουν οι γιατροι ποιος θα πεθανει;;;Αν δεν αποτραπει η διασπορα τι θα κανουμε.Αν καποιοι ανεγκεφαλοι τηρουσαν τα μετρα δεν θα φταναμε σε απαγορευση κυκλοφοριας.Να σου εξηγησω οτι μιλαμε με στατιστικα και οτι δεν ειναι απλα θεμα φοβου;;Δεν ειναι αυτονοητο οτι αν αρρωστησουμε ολοι ταυτοχρονα δεν θα επαρκουν οι θεσεις στα νοσοκομεια;;;Μιλαμε για πανδημια,οχι για μια απλη γριπουλα.

----------


## giorgos panou

μαλον ανηκεις στους ευροσκεπτικιστες! Οχι κυρια μου! δεν θα καταστρεψουμε την οικονομια μας οπου με τοσο κοπο, με τοσο ιδρωτα προσπαθησαμε να την σοσουμε απο την δραχμη! Η χωρα μας ηταν 8 χρονια σε υφεση! Οι τραπεζες μας εχουν ματωσει κυριολεκτικα! Το 2019 ηταν η πρωτη χρονια οπου καταφεραμε να εχουμε επιτελους ξανα αξιοπιστα εθνικα ομολογα! Πλοεν δε χρειαζομαστε νεα δανια και νεους μηχανισμους οικονομικης στιριξης! εαν εσυ δεν το καταλαβαινεις αυτο και θελεις η χωρα να ξανα γυρισει στα μνημονια τι να σου πω? δεν μπορω να σε καταλαβω! και λυπαμαι οπου ξεχασατε τοσο γρηφορα μερικοι το τι περναγαμε τοσα χρονια! αλλα μαλον δεν ειχατε το αγχος να κρατησετε καποια επιχρηση ζωνταν, μαλον μερικοι ,μερικοι εισασταν σε καλες θεσεις του δημοσιου οπου δεν επιρεαστικατε πολυ! δεν πληροσατε πωτες τους φορους που πληρωσαμαι εμεις! δεν χρειαστικατε πωτες να μπειτε σε οικονομικες ρυθμησεις! Αυτες οι ανησοτητες εκαναν μερικους οπως εσενα μαλον να μην σας ακουμπησει η κριση για αυτο τωρα τα λετε αυτα! 
Ο ιος, μπορει να ειναι επικυνδινος αλλα δεν πρεπει να σταματησουν τα παντα γυρο μας, μπορουμ να δουλευουμε , να λαμβανουμε μετρα προφυλαξης και ταυτοχρωνα να δουλευυμε με σκοπο να ορθοποδησει η ελληνικη οικονομια!

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> ΘΑ μετράμε θύματα επειδή δεν έχουμε δημόσια υγεία. Επειδή έχουν φροντίσει να ξεπουλήσουν ο, τι δημόσιο υπήρχε και να αναγκάσουν χιλιάδες νέους γιατρούς να φύγουν στο εξωτερικό. Θα μετραμε θύματα επειδή στην Ελλάδα αναλογεί 1-2-3 ΜΕθ για κάθε 100.000 κατοίκους. Επειδή αυτοί που τώρα μας το ρίχνουν στην ατομική ευθύνη πριν από λίγο έλεγαν πως πλεονάζει το προσωπικό στα δημόσια νοσοκομεία. Γιαυτό θα μετράμε θύματα.
> Στην πλειοψηφία του ο κόσμος τήρησε τα μέτρα. Μαλάκες πάντα θα υπάρχουν, δουλειά του κράτους είναι να τους πιάνει.


Τωρα σοβαρα;;;οκ Ασε την Ελλαδα.Πες μου μια χωρα που μπορει να ανταποκριθει το συστημα υγειας της οταν νοσησει το 60% του πληθυσμου της.Το κρατος που κατηγορεις τους επιασε ξερεις.Το προβλημα ειναι οτι οι ανεγκεφαλοι μπορει να ηταν ασυμπτωματικοι φορεις του ιου.Δεν ηταν το προβλημα αν θα τους πιανανε που τους πιασανε αλλα αν διεσπειραν τον ιο.Αν χρειαζομαστε εναν αστυνομικο πανω απτο κεφαλι μας για να τηρησουμε αυτονοητα πραγματα,τοτε ειμαστε παλιοελληναρες ασυνειδητα διποδα και δεν μας φταιει το κρατος.

----------


## elisabet

ΚΙ εγω εκτιμώ τις απόψεις σου, σε έχω δει πως γράφεις και σέβομαι την γνώμη σου.
Όπως καταλαβαίνω και τον θυμό σου αυτή τη στιγμή.

Η δική μου οπτική λοιπόν δεν βασιζόταν ποτέ στην ατομική ευθύνη, δεν υπάρχει ατομική ευθύνη για μένα, τουλάχιστον όχι στο βαθμό που πάνε να μας φορτώσουν όταν ζούμε σε ένα ευνομούμενο κράτος κι όχι στο βουνό ο καθένας μόνος του. Υπάρχει κυρίως συλλογική ευθύνη.

Δεν αμφισβητώ ότι υπάρχει πανδημία, δεν είμαι ατρόμητη ούτε έξω από όλο αυτό. Έχω ανθρώπους δικούς μου που ανήκουν σε ευπαθείς ομάδες, που τρέμω κάθε μέρα για το πώς είναι. Έχω ανθρώπους δικούς μου που αναγκάζονται να πηγαίνουν κάθε μέρα για δουλειά όπως εσύ. Εκεί το κράτος τι κάνει για αυτούς; Αυτοί δεν κινδύνευουν να μολυνθούν ή να διασπείρουν τον ιο; Πολλές επιχείρησεις και εταιρίες είναι ακόμα ανοιχτές και αναγκάζουν τους εργαζομένους τους να πηγαίνουν για δουλειά. Δεν μπορώ να πω περισσότερα δημόσια όπως καταλαβαίνεις αλλά στενό συγγενικό μου πρόσωπο εργάζεται σε μια από αυτές.

Τα βάζω με το κράτος λοιπόν γιατί για μια ακόμη φορά την ΑΝΕΠΑΡΚΕΙΑ του πάει να την καλύψει με απαγορεύσεις και ατομικές ευθύνες. Φυσικά και είναι ανεγκέφαλος αυτός που ταξίδεψε στην επαρχία ή σε νησιά εν μέσω πανδημίας....πού ήταν το κράτος σε αυτό; Γιατί δεν απαγόρευσε τις μετακινήσεις πληθυσμού απ΄την πρώτη μέρα; Δεν το περιμέναν ότι αυτό θα συμβεί; Όλοι το ξέραμε!!! Γιατί το κράτος δεν φρόντισε να βάλει σε καραντίνα όσους επέστρεψαν απο εξωτερικό; Η ευαισθησία του κράτους τελειώνει μόνο στην βόλτα που μπορεί να πάει κάποιος τηρώντας όλα τα μέτρα προστασίας και αποστάσεων; Πώς με προστάτευε το κράτος όταν απέλυε 5000 γιατρούς από δημόσια νοσοκομεία; Και τώρα τους παρακαλάει να γυρίσουν πίσω! Πώς με προστάτευε το κράτος όταν επί μια εβδομάδα επαίζε τις κουμπαρες με το παπαδαριό για το ποιος θα κλείσει τις εκκλησίες;

Εγώ εδώ που ζω δεν χρειαζόμουν καμιά πανδημία για να πεθάνω σα το σκυλί αν μου συνέβαινε κάτι. Το νοσοκομείο της περιοχής μου στερείται βασικών ειδικοτήτων και παροχών έτσι κι αλλιώς. Όχι τώρα που θα αρρωστήσουμε όλοι μαζί, και μόνη μου να αρρώσταινα πάλι σα σκυλί αβοήθητη θα πέθαινα. Πού ήταν το κράτος που τώρα το έπιασε η ευαισθησία μη τυχόν και ξεβρακωθεί; Νομίζεις ότι νοιάζονται πόσοι θα πεθάνουμε; Μη τυχόν και ξεβρακωθούν φοβούνται μόνο.

Κάθε φτωχός κι η μοίρα του ξέρω εγώ Μικρη Ολλανδέζα. Ρίξε μια ματιά, σήμερα, χθες με τους 800 θανάτους στην Ιταλία, ρίξε μια ματιά σε φωτογραφίες από τα πρώτα πρωινά τρένα με παστωμένους εργάτες που πάνε για δουλειά. Αυτοί δεν μετράνε μάλλον. Τους ίδιους ανθρώπους το απόγευμα τους απαγορεύουν να βγουν περίπατο. Τάχα γιατι νοιάζονται.

Επίσης, να συμπληρώσω κι ένα τελευταίο. Το σπίτι που για τους περισσότερους αποτελεί ασφάλεια, να μην ξεχνάμε πως δεν είναι για όλους έτσι. Χιλιάδες άνθρωποι είναι θύματα κακοποίησης μέσα στο ίδιο τους το σπίτι που τώρα γίνεται φυλακή. Για χιλιάδες ανθρώπους ο περίπατος δεν ήταν απλά ένα "έλα μωρέ, θέλω να ξεσκάσω μετα φιλαράκια μου", ήταν ανάσα ζωής.

Λυπάμαι αν σε στεναχωρώ ή σου προκαλώ ένταση, δεν θα το συνεχίσω γιατί είμαστε όλοι φορτισμένοι.

Μακάρι να τελειώσουν όλα με το λιγότερο δυνατό κόστος σε ανθρώπινες ζωές και τα συζητάμε μετά τα υπόλοιπα.

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> ΚΙ εγω εκτιμώ τις απόψεις σου, σε έχω δει πως γράφεις και σέβομαι την γνώμη σου.
> Όπως καταλαβαίνω και τον θυμό σου αυτή τη στιγμή.
> 
> Η δική μου οπτική λοιπόν δεν βασιζόταν ποτέ στην ατομική ευθύνη, δεν υπάρχει ατομική ευθύνη για μένα, τουλάχιστον όχι στο βαθμό που πάνε να μας φορτώσουν όταν ζούμε σε ένα ευνομούμενο κράτος κι όχι στο βουνό ο καθένας μόνος του. Υπάρχει κυρίως συλλογική ευθύνη.
> 
> Δεν αμφισβητώ ότι υπάρχει πανδημία, δεν είμαι ατρόμητη ούτε έξω από όλο αυτό. Έχω ανθρώπους δικούς μου που ανήκουν σε ευπαθείς ομάδες, που τρέμω κάθε μέρα για το πώς είναι. Έχω ανθρώπους δικούς μου που αναγκάζονται να πηγαίνουν κάθε μέρα για δουλειά όπως εσύ. Εκεί το κράτος τι κάνει για αυτούς; Αυτοί δεν κινδύνευουν να μολυνθούν ή να διασπείρουν τον ιο; Πολλές επιχείρησεις και εταιρίες είναι ακόμα ανοιχτές και αναγκάζουν τους εργαζομένους τους να πηγαίνουν για δουλειά. Δεν μπορώ να πω περισσότερα δημόσια όπως καταλαβαίνεις αλλά στενό συγγενικό μου πρόσωπο εργάζεται σε μια από αυτές.
> 
> Τα βάζω με το κράτος λοιπόν γιατί για μια ακόμη φορά την ΑΝΕΠΑΡΚΕΙΑ του πάει να την καλύψει με απαγορεύσεις και ατομικές ευθύνες. Φυσικά και είναι ανεγκέφαλος αυτός που ταξίδεψε στην επαρχία ή σε νησιά εν μέσω πανδημίας....πού ήταν το κράτος σε αυτό; Γιατί δεν απαγόρευσε τις μετακινήσεις πληθυσμού απ΄την πρώτη μέρα; Δεν το περιμέναν ότι αυτό θα συμβεί; Όλοι το ξέραμε!!! Γιατί το κράτος δεν φρόντισε να βάλει σε καραντίνα όσους επέστρεψαν απο εξωτερικό; Η ευαισθησία του κράτους τελειώνει μόνο στην βόλτα που μπορεί να πάει κάποιος τηρώντας όλα τα μέτρα προστασίας και αποστάσεων; Πώς με προστάτευε το κράτος όταν απέλυε 5000 γιατρούς από δημόσια νοσοκομεία; Και τώρα τους παρακαλάει να γυρίσουν πίσω! Πώς με προστάτευε το κράτος όταν επί μια εβδομάδα επαίζε τις κουμπαρες με το παπαδαριό για το ποιος θα κλείσει τις εκκλησίες;
> 
> ...


 Δεν μου προκαλεις εσυ θυμο,μονο η αποψη σου οπως και οποιουδηποτε που σκεφτεται ετσι.Τις ελλειψεις στα νοσοκομεια τις ξεραμε αλλα και να μην τις ειχαμε δεν υπαρχει χωρα οσο επαρκες συστημα υγειας και να διαθετει που να μπορει να ανταποκριθει στο 60% του πληθυσμου της.Το κρατος τους εβαλε σε καραντινα Ελισαβετ και το κρατος τους επιασε.5000 ευρω προστιμο θα πληρωσουν αλλα η ζημια εγινε.Οσοι δουλευουν οπως εγω ειμαστε υποχρεωμενοι να τηρουμε μετρα ασφαλειας.Οποιος εργοδοτης δεν τα τηρει μπορει να καταγγελθει και θα φαει προστιμο.Τις εκκλησιες τις εκλεισε και παλι ανεγκεφαλοι πολιτες διαμαρτυρονταν εξω απο τις εκκλησιες;δεν τα βλεπεις αυτα;;;Σορρυ αλλα ο,τι και να λεμε ατομικη ευθυνη υπαρχει και ειμαι καθετη.Ναι πολλοι ανθρωποι ειναι θυματα κακοποιησης αλλα και παλι δεν αλλαζει κατι.Ειναι πανδημια και ολοι οι πολιτες οφειλουμε να φερομαστε αναλογα.Και πες οτι το κρατος δεν νοιαζεται που εννοειται δεν συμφωνω γιατι στην συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση μια χαρα νοιαστηκε με κοστος της οικονομιας,ο συμπολιτης νοιαζεται;;;Γιατι εγω πολλα γαιδουρια ειδα...αντιλαμβανεσαι τι θα πει σε νησι να κλεινουν τα ξενοδοχεια μεχρι τελος Απριλιου;;;Τα εμπορικα καταστηματα;;Ποσο συμβαλλουν τα νησια στο ΑΕΠ της χωρας;;;Αν οι ανευθυνοι συμπολιτες μας καθοντουσαν για δυο βδομαδες σπιτακι τους δεν υπηρχε καμμια απαγορευση κυκλοφοριας.Αν δεν επαιρνε αυτο το σκληρο μετρο και συνεχιζαμε τα ιδια θα θρηνουσαμε πολλα πολλα θυματα και η οικονομια θα κατερεε.Αν καταφερουμε να μειωσουμε την διασπορα,γλιτωνουμε ανθρωπινες ζωες και ισως καταφερουμε να επανελθουμε σε μια "πραγματικοτητα" ξανα και τα εισαγωγικα τα βαζω γιατι αντιλαμβανεσαι οτι μιλαμε για πανδημια με πιθανη μεταλλαξη του ιου και δευτερο κυμα τον χειμωνα.Τεσπα.Ειμαι καθετη περι ατομικης ευθυνης.Στο κρατος θα τα χωσω οταν πρεπει εκει που πρεπει.Στην συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση ειχαν γρηγορα αντανακλαστικα και χαιρομαι πολυ που υπαρχει ενας σοβαρος ανθρωπος οπως ο Τσιοδρας ,να ενημερωνει και θετει το θεμα στην πραγματικη του διασταση.

----------


## elisabet

> Δεν μου προκαλεις εσυ θυμο,μονο η αποψη σου οπως και οποιουδηποτε που σκεφτεται ετσι.Τις ελλειψεις στα νοσοκομεια τις ξεραμε αλλα και να μην τις ειχαμε δεν υπαρχει χωρα οσο επαρκες συστημα υγειας και να διαθετει που να μπορει να ανταποκριθει στο 60% του πληθυσμου της.Το κρατος τους εβαλε σε καραντινα Ελισαβετ και το κρατος τους επιασε.5000 ευρω προστιμο θα πληρωσουν αλλα η ζημια εγινε.Οσοι δουλευουν οπως εγω ειμαστε υποχρεωμενοι να τηρουμε μετρα ασφαλειας.Οποιος εργοδοτης δεν τα τηρει μπορει να καταγγελθει και θα φαει προστιμο.Τις εκκλησιες τις εκλεισε και παλι ανεγκεφαλοι πολιτες διαμαρτυρονταν εξω απο τις εκκλησιες;δεν τα βλεπεις αυτα;;;Σορρυ αλλα ο,τι και να λεμε ατομικη ευθυνη υπαρχει και ειμαι καθετη.Ναι πολλοι ανθρωποι ειναι θυματα κακοποιησης αλλα και παλι δεν αλλαζει κατι.Ειναι πανδημια και ολοι οι πολιτες οφειλουμε να φερομαστε αναλογα.Και πες οτι το κρατος δεν νοιαζεται που εννοειται δεν συμφωνω γιατι στην συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση μια χαρα νοιαστηκε με κοστος της οικονομιας,ο συμπολιτης νοιαζεται;;;Γιατι εγω πολλα γαιδουρια ειδα...αντιλαμβανεσαι τι θα πει σε νησι να κλεινουν τα ξενοδοχεια μεχρι τελος Απριλιου;;;Τα εμπορικα καταστηματα;;Ποσο συμβαλλουν τα νησια στο ΑΕΠ της χωρας;;;Αν οι ανευθυνοι συμπολιτες μας καθοντουσαν για δυο βδομαδες σπιτακι τους δεν υπηρχε καμμια απαγορευση κυκλοφοριας.Αν δεν επαιρνε αυτο το σκληρο μετρο και συνεχιζαμε τα ιδια θα θρηνουσαμε πολλα πολλα θυματα και η οικονομια θα κατερεε.Αν καταφερουμε να μειωσουμε την διασπορα,γλιτωνουμε ανθρωπινες ζωες και ισως καταφερουμε να επανελθουμε σε μια "πραγματικοτητα" ξανα και τα εισαγωγικα τα βαζω γιατι αντιλαμβανεσαι οτι μιλαμε για πανδημια με πιθανη μεταλλαξη του ιου και δευτερο κυμα τον χειμωνα.Τεσπα.Ειμαι καθετη περι ατομικης ευθυνης.Στο κρατος θα τα χωσω οταν πρεπει εκει που πρεπει.Στην συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση ειχαν γρηγορα αντανακλαστικα και χαιρομαι πολυ που υπαρχει ενας σοβαρος ανθρωπος οπως ο Τσιοδρας ,να ενημερωνει και θετει το θεμα στην πραγματικη του διασταση.


Υπάρχει τέτοια χώρα. Η Κούβα μέχρι στιγμής τουλάχιστον δείχνει να διαχειρίζεται μια χαρά την πανδημία παρόλο που και η ίδια έχει κρούσματα. Η Κούβα δεν φοβάται ότι θα καταρρεύσει το σύστημα υγείας της το οποίο είναι κατ εξοχήν δημόσιο και λειτουργεί στην εντέλεια. Αντιθέτως καταφέρνει εν μέσω πανδημίας και στέλνει βοήθεια σε άλλα κράτη είτε με ιατρικό εξοπλισμό είτε ακόμα και με γιατρούς.

Ο Τσιόρδας με απογοήτευσε οικτρά όταν μετά την χθεσινή εμφάνιση του που με έκανε να είμαι στα όρια της αυτοκτονίας και φαντάζομαι όχι μόνο εμένα, αυτοαναιρέθηκε σήμερα το πρωι πηγαίνοντας ο ίδιος να ψάλλει στην ενορία του με πλήθος κόσμου να συνωστίζεται απ έξω. Αυτό που ζητούσε από τον κόσμο να κάνει, δεν το τήρησε ούτε ο ίδιος!!!

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

> Υπάρχει τέτοια χώρα. Η Κούβα μέχρι στιγμής τουλάχιστον δείχνει να διαχειρίζεται μια χαρά την πανδημία παρόλο που και η ίδια έχει κρούσματα. Η Κούβα δεν φοβάται ότι θα καταρρεύσει το σύστημα υγείας της το οποίο είναι κατ εξοχήν δημόσιο και λειτουργεί στην εντέλεια. Αντιθέτως καταφέρνει εν μέσω πανδημίας και στέλνει βοήθεια σε άλλα κράτη είτε με ιατρικό εξοπλισμό είτε ακόμα και με γιατρούς.
> 
> Ο Τσιόρδας με απογοήτευσε οικτρά όταν μετά την χθεσινή εμφάνιση του που με έκανε να είμαι στα όρια της αυτοκτονίας και φαντάζομαι όχι μόνο εμένα, αυτοαναιρέθηκε σήμερα το πρωι πηγαίνοντας ο ίδιος να ψάλλει στην ενορία του με πλήθος κόσμου να συνωστίζεται απ έξω. Αυτό που ζητούσε από τον κόσμο να κάνει, δεν το τήρησε ούτε ο ίδιος!!!


Δεν εχει νοσησει το 60% του πληθυσμου της για να κανουμε συγκριση.Αλλο εχω κρουσματα αλλο νοσει το 60% του πληθυσμου της χωρας μου,μην τα μπερδευουμε.Κι εδω το καλοκαιρι θα μειωθει η διασπορα γιατι θα παραγει το σωμα μας βιταμινη d,το χειμωνα ομως δεν θα ειναι το ιδιο.Δεν μπορει να με απογοητευσει ο Τσιορδας και δεν ακουσα οτι ειχε πληθος κοσμου,το αντιθετο ακουσα αλλα δεν το ειδα η ιδια για να ξερω τι ισχυει.Καλο ειναι να βλεπουμε τα πραγματα οπως ειναι και να προσαρμοζομαστε.Δεν θα επικροτησω το κρατος για να το επικροτησω ουτε θα κραξω το κρατος απλα για να το κραξω.Δεν κρινω με βαση πολιτικα πιστευω, μια πανδημια και την διαχειριση της.

----------


## elisabet

> Δεν εχει νοσησει το 60% του πληθυσμου της για να κανουμε συγκριση.Αλλο εχω κρουσματα αλλο νοσει το 60% του πληθυσμου της χωρας μου,μην τα μπερδευουμε.Κι εδω το καλοκαιρι θα μειωθει η διασπορα γιατι θα παραγει το σωμα μας βιταμινη d,το χειμωνα ομως δεν θα ειναι το ιδιο.Δεν μπορει να με απογοητευσει ο Τσιορδας και δεν ακουσα οτι ειχε πληθος κοσμου,το αντιθετο ακουσα αλλα δεν το ειδα η ιδια για να ξερω τι ισχυει.Καλο ειναι να βλεπουμε τα πραγματα οπως ειναι και να προσαρμοζομαστε.Δεν θα επικροτησω το κρατος για να το επικροτησω ουτε θα κραξω το κρατος απλα για να το κραξω.Δεν κρινω με βαση πολιτικα πιστευω, μια πανδημια και την διαχειριση της.


Ναι γιαυτο ειπα μέχρι στιγμής. Ευχομαι να μην νοσήσει ούτε εδώ ούτε πουθενά το 60% και να μην μάθουμε ποτέ τι θα γίνει.
Για τον Τσιόρδα είδα φώτο απλά....αν είναι φωτοσοπ τι να πω...δεν το αποκλείω γιατί οι μέρες είναι παράξενες. Πάντως το να ζητάς την μια μέρα από τον κόσμο να μένει σπίτι και να βγαίνει μόνο για τα απαραίτητα και την αμέσως επόμενη εσύ να βγαίνεις για να πας εκκλησία να ψάλλεις...ε αυτοαναίρεση το λες αυτό.

Τελοσπαντων, μπορούμε να διαφωνούμε εις τους αιώνες, η ουσία είναι να μην θρηνήσουμε ολόκληρη γενιά ανθρώπων όπως κάνει αυτή τη στιγμή η Ιταλία ή η Ισπανία.

Θα χρειαστεί ψυχραιμία και κουράγιο από όλους μας ειδικά εσάς που αναγκάζεστε να εργάζεστε με τέτοιες συνθήκες. Δεν είναι ώρα για να τα βάζουμε ο ένας με τον άλλον και να κατηγορούμε αλλήλους.

----------


## ΜικρηΟλλανδεζα

Το να νοσησει το 60% της χωρας δεν το γλιτωνουμε.Πανω κατω ολοι θα νοσησουμε απο τον Απριλιο και μετα αλλα οχι ολοι μαζι.Οσο περιοριστει η διασπορα τοσο το καλυτερο.Ο ελεγχος της διασπορας ειναι το μεγαλυτερο οπλο μας αυτη την στιγμη.Ας ευχηθουμε να πανε ολα καλα.

----------


## giorgos panou

> Υπάρχει τέτοια χώρα. Η Κούβα μέχρι στιγμής τουλάχιστον δείχνει να διαχειρίζεται μια χαρά την πανδημία παρόλο που και η ίδια έχει κρούσματα. Η Κούβα δεν φοβάται ότι θα καταρρεύσει το σύστημα υγείας της το οποίο είναι κατ εξοχήν δημόσιο και λειτουργεί στην εντέλεια. Αντιθέτως καταφέρνει εν μέσω πανδημίας και στέλνει βοήθεια σε άλλα κράτη είτε με ιατρικό εξοπλισμό είτε ακόμα και με γιατρούς.
> 
> Ο Τσιόρδας με απογοήτευσε οικτρά όταν μετά την χθεσινή εμφάνιση του που με έκανε να είμαι στα όρια της αυτοκτονίας και φαντάζομαι όχι μόνο εμένα, αυτοαναιρέθηκε σήμερα το πρωι πηγαίνοντας ο ίδιος να ψάλλει στην ενορία του με πλήθος κόσμου να συνωστίζεται απ έξω. Αυτό που ζητούσε από τον κόσμο να κάνει, δεν το τήρησε ούτε ο ίδιος!!!


 οτι εχεις μεγα κομπλεξ με την ορθοδοξη χριστιανικη πιστη κανει μπαμ! και ειναι προσωπικο σου θεμα, δεν ειναι αναγκη να μας το διατυμπανιζεις καθε φορα! ειναι υπερβολικο το κολημα σου, η εχθρα σου στην πιστη της ελλαδος! -αφου ωρες ωρες !μεταξυ σοβαρου και αστειου ερωτουμε μην ανηκεις σε καποια σεχτα παραθρησκευτικη με λατρεια εις στον πονηρο!!
Οσο για τις ευθηνες του κρατους, εαν θυμασαι απο το σχολειο σου το κρατος εισαι εσυ!! το κρατος σε μια δημοκρατια αποτελειται απο τους πολιτες του! Βεβαια στην πραξη δεν ειναι ακριβως ετσι αλλα αλλο θεμα.
Οσο για την ενδοοικογενειακη βια οπου αναφερεις μπορει να υπαρχει ,και θα αυξιθει συγουρα αυτον τον καιρο ,αλλα με αυτην την λογικη θα αυξιθει και η καταναλοση του ρευματος! θα αυξιθουν και οι θερμιδες που θα τρωνε οι ανθρωποι! δεν εχει λογικη σε αυτο που λες! παντα καποιο δραστικο και καθετο μετρο εχει επιπτωση σε αλλα σημεια της κινωνιας.
Αυτο που πρεπει να κοφτει τον κοσμο, εκτος απο το να προσεχει για να μην κολλησει η να μην μεταδωσει τον ιο ειναι να εχει και την ιδια ευαισθησια για την οικονομια του κρατους του! Δυστυχως, κι εαν εξερεσουμε μοναχα καποια μετρα οπου πειρε η ευρωπαικη κντρικη τραπεζ οπως για παραδηγμα η παραταση εξοφλησης του δανειου για 3 μηνες αν θυμαμαι καλα, κατα τα αλλα οι υποχρεωσεις της χωρας τρεχουν! και δεν μπορουμε να τις αφησουμε, δυστυχως δεν γινετε να παγωσουν ολα τα χρεοι και ολα τα δανια μας! , αν κι απο τα λιγα οπου ακουσα η κομισιον θα κανει εισηγηση για κατις τετοιο αφου ολες οι χωρες -μελοι εχουν τεραστιο προβλημα.
Υ.Γ. μικρη ολλανδεζα δεν ειναι αληθεια αυτο που λες οτι τα νησια συνηδφερουν στο ΑΕΠ της χωρας παραπανω απο την αναλογια τους! Οταν υπολλογιζεις το ΑΕΠ μιας χωρας ειναι μεγα λαθος να λες οτι " το χωριο μου φερει τοσα εσωδα ενω το δικο σου οχι!" εκτος απο το οτι δεν στεκει εαν εξερεσουμε την Σαντορινη και την Μυκονο ! ειναι πολυ εγωιστιο κατι τετοιο, ασε που στην πραξι εαν θες να ξερεις τα νησια εχουν συμβαλει στην χρεωκοποια της χωρας αφου καθε χειμωνα δαπανουντε εκατομυρια στις επιχωρηγησεις των γραμμων των πλοιων ωστε τα εισητιρια να μην εχουν την πραγματικη τους τιμη οπου θα επρεπε να ειχαν εαν δεν υπηρχε η επιδοτιση! οπου για παραδηγμα σε ενα νησι οπωςη μηλος η τιμη του εισιτηριου θα εφτανε το δεκαπλασιο απο αυτο που εχει κι αναφερομαι παντα για εκτος καλοκαιρι. Εαν υπολογισουμε και τα εξοδα για την παροχη ενεργειας στα νησια οπου το κοστος κανονικα ειναι τουλαχιστον τριπλασιο αλλα για να υπαρξει εισομερια το φερνουν ισο σε ολους τους ελληνες!Ειναι μεγαλο το προβλημα οπου δημιουργουν τα περισσοτερα νησια στον κρατικο μας προυπολλογισμο, με εξερεση βεβαια καποια λιγα νησια.Αρα δεν ειναι σωστο να το αναφερεις αυτο! και δεν πρεπει να το κανουμε αφου θελουμε η χωρα μας να ειναι ενομενη

----------


## Ορέστης

Ρε παιδισ τι εγινε ο πατηρ Κλεομενης;; ;;;;

Αυτος ειχε βγαλει ενα σωρο βιντεο για επιβιωση σε σπηλιες κλπ

----------


## giorgos panou

> Ρε παιδισ τι εγινε ο πατηρ Κλεομενης;; ;;;;
> 
> Αυτος ειχε βγαλει ενα σωρο βιντεο για επιβιωση σε σπηλιες κλπ


που τονθυμηθικες!! χαχαχα ο τυπος ειναι γελειος!! ειναι για επιθεωρηση σε εποχες με συχορεμενους Μουστακα, Βουτσα κ.α. Δυστυχως αντι να τον εχουν βαλει φυλακη κυκλοφορει κι προσβαλει την πιστη μας! Τι να πεις ρε γαμωτο!!τελικα δεν ειμστε ορθοδοξοι, προσπαθουμε να γινουμε! διοτις ειναι η πιο δυσκολη θρησκια στον κοσμο! θελει συνεχη αγωνα! ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να γινεις, να πλησιασει κανεις σε αυτην την πιστη και ειμαστε πολυ λιγοι αυτοι που κατι καταφερνουμε! ,διοτις πρεπει να εχεις μεσα σου συνεχως αγαπη για το συνανθρωπο σου, να για παραδηγμα ο χριστιανος ορθοδοξος εν καιρο κοροναιου δεν πρεπει να φοβαται τον ιο εαν προκετε να βοηθησει καποιον ανθρωπο, θα πρεπει να θυσιαστει ! , κι ας κολλησει τον ιο αρκει να βοηθησει! αρα τωρα που το σκεφτομαι ,, ειναι μια καλη δικαιολογια ωστε να κυκλοφοραμε καποιοι απο αυριο ελευθερα!, αφου ανηκω ενεργα σε καποια ενορια της Αθηνας θα μπορω να βρω αυτο ως δικαιολογια!

----------


## giorgos panou

Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση

----------


## mindcrime

Οι άνθρωποι που εργάζονται αποτελούν πιθανή πηγή μετάδοσης του ιού διότι συναναστρέφονται με πολίτες. Η εκκλησία επίσης αποτελεί πιθανη πηγή μετάδοσης όσο και αν δεν αρέσει αυτό σε κάποιους εκτός αν θεωρεί πως επειδή είναι ο οίκος του Θεού εκεί ο ιός κάνει εξαιρέσεις. Δυστυχώς όμως αυτοί που πήγαν στο Ισραήλ και τον έφεραν κάποιοι και τον μετέδωσαν και κάποιοι κατέληξαν. Η οικονομία θα μπορούσε να κινηθεί αν υπήρχε πρωτογενής παραγωγή αλλά δεν υπάρχει στην Ελλάδα πσραν τούτου οι εξαγωγές δεν διεξάγονται πλέον. Επίσης τα περισσότερα καταστήματα είναι κλειστά που σημαίνει πως δεν υπάρχει εμπόριο πλην των λίγων ανοικτών επιχειρήσεων οι οποίες ναι μεν πρέπει να δουλέψουν για να μπορεί ο καταναλωτής να προμηθευθεί αγαθά, αλλά εμπεριέχει ρίσκο.Μην πιάσω τώρα το τι θα γίνει με τις επιταγές... Παράδειγμα μια ταμίας έχει τον ιό στο χέρι της πιάνει το πόμολο της πολυκατοικίας και ο ιός μεταδίδεται σε όλη την πολυκατοικία. Τα μέτρα λοιπόν είτε πρέπει να ισχύουν για όλους είτε για κανέναν. 
Το κράτος γνώριζε από τον Ιανουάριο για τον ιό και είναι δεδομένο πως θα έπρεπε να περιμενανε την έλευση του στην Ελλάδα. Δεν έκανε τίποτα όμως περίμενε να εμφανιστεί το πρώτο κρούσμα για να αρχίζει να ανταποκρίνεται. Τώρα είναι αργά....

Α και θα πιανει ο αστυνομικος 1000 ταυτοτητες την ημερα με τα ιδια γαντια και αν ο ιος ειναι πχ στη 260 οι υπολοιποι 740 μολις πηραν τον ιό καληνυχτα μας...

----------


## elisabet

Επειδή δεν μου αρέσει να "μοιράζω" κι εγώ έστω άθελα μου ψευδείς ειδήσεις, και η αλήθεια είναι ότι είχα δει μόνο φωτογραφίες χθες που το ανέφερα (που θα μπορούσαν να είναι και φεικ) ιδού και βίντεο από τον στρατηγό κατά του κοροναιου. Τη μια μέρα δραματική έκκληση για να μείνουμε σπίτια μας, την επόμενη ψάλτης σε εκκλησία με τα πρόβατα απ έξω να συνωστίζονται για να δουν τον στρατηγό. Έδωσε το καλό παράδειγμα φαντάζομαι.




https://www.efsyn.gr/stiles/ypografo...ige-na-psallei

----------


## giorgos panou

ρε κοριτσια ΗΜΑΡΤΟΝ δλδ!! επειδη δλδ ξεφυγε ο ιος απο καποιον παρα τα μετρα που ειχε λαβειν ,απο ανθρωπινο λαθος αφου ειναι κατις αναποφεκτο να γινει δεδομενο πως καπου, καπως , καπωτε θα εβρισκε ο καταραμενος κ κοροναιος τροπο να μεταδωθει και να μολυνει καποιον αλλον ανθρωπο.Επειδη λοιπον εγινε τουτο πρεπει εμεις, σαν τα μικρα παιδακια να μην ξανα λαβει κανεις μετρα! , αφουξεφυγε δλδ μια φορα, ας τα αφησουμε ολα χυμα ? ε ? αυτη ειναι η λογικη σας?

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ολοι αυτοι οι καλοι ανθρωποι που βλεπετε στις τηλεορασεις συνεχως που σκιζονται τοσο καιρο να σας ενημερωσουν και τα κανουν ολα γι αυτο που ειναι στο ποδι τοσες ωρες για σας σε καθε διαφημιστικο διαλειμα βγαζουν 200.000 ευρω μαζι με τους φιλους τους τους πολιτικους εχουν βγαλει λεφτα τα οποια δε καταναλωνονται ΜΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ και δε τους εφτασε που δινουν στο κοσμο ΨΙΧΟΥΛΑ για να παριστανουν τους καλους θελουν να τα παρουν και πισω με τα προστημα στο πολαπλασιο για να κανουν επιδειξη δυναμης για να τα εχουν ολα αυτοι και ο κοσμος τιποτα τοσα χρονια ρημαξατε τα παντα με οικονομικες κρισεις αλλα για τους μισθους που παιρνετε δε λετε ουτε λεξη ΕΝΩ ΙΣΧΥΡΙΖΕΣΤΕ ΟΤΙ ΟΛΟΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ενω εσεις εχετε βγαλει λεφτα για 500 ζωες ενως ο κοσμος μετραει φραγκοδιφραγκα ενω θελετε να τους τα παρετε και αυτο με προστιμα προφασιζομενοι οτι το κανετε για το καλο τους

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ναι εχουμε χορτασει λυσεις στα λογα 24 ωρες θα θα κανουμε θα ρανουμε θα βοηθησουμε θα σας σωσουμε ενω στην ιταλια δε κανουν αλλη δουλεια απο το να τους σωνουν και να καταληγουν στα νοσοκομεια και τωρα που μας κλεισατε εδω μεσα με το ζορι δε θα κανω αλλη δουλεια απο το να σχολιαζω συνεχεια αφου σας συμφαιρει συνεχιστε επισης λενε οτι η μασκες ειναι παμφτηνες και ολα τα κανουν για τη ψυχη της μανας τους οπως υποστηριζουν ας κατσει καπιος να υπολογισει αν δοσουν 1.000.000.000 ατομα 20 σεντς για να αγορασουν μασκες να δουν το τι ποσο θα βγει

----------


## Bane

Σκέφτομαι τα θετικά της πανδημίας. 
Ναι το ξέρω πως υποφέρουμε όλοι, αλλά πέρα από τα αρνητικά έχει κι ένα θετικό. 

Ένιωθα τόσο μπερδεμένος βλέποντας όλα αυτά τα χρόνια να εμφανίζουν τον άνθρωπο ως άτρωτο, να κυβερνούν τον πλανήτη οι δυνατοί, να λένε πως πλέον τα πράγματα έχουν αλλάξει και ο κόσμος οδηγείται έτσι όπως θέλουν συγκεκριμένοι κύκλοι και χίλια δυο τέτοια.
Και όλο αυτό το ένιωθες πως ήταν παράλογο. Σου έφερνε και φόβο και ανησυχία.
Και τώρα λόγω κορονοιου μου ήρθε μια γαλήνη κατά κάποιο τρόπο, μια ηρεμία, γιατί για μια φορά ακόμα αποδείχτηκε πως ο άνθρωπος είναι ένα τίποτα. Εντάξει όχι τίποτα, απλά θέλω να πω ότι είμαστε ευάλωτοι σε πάρα πολλά και τίποτα και ποτέ δε μπορεί να μονιμοποιήσει στην ανθρωπότητα τις επιδιώξεις και τα σχέδιά μας.

----------


## giorgos panou

οσο για τα της εκκλησια ,θα σας παραπεψω δεσποινης απιστη, εις στην θαυματουργη ζωη του πατηρ Νικηφορου! οπου εζησε με την νοσο Χανσεν,λεπρα δλδ χωρις να κανει την θεραπεια κι εζησε ως τα 74! μαλιστα ο πνευματικος ιος του δεν κραταγε τις αποστασεις ασφαλειας και τα μετρα προφυλαξεις «ουδέ εν βήμα εμάκρυνεν απ’ αυτού», όπως αναφέρει ο πατήρ Θεόκλητος Διονυσιάτης στο βιβλίο του «Ο Άγιος Άνθιμος της Χίου».
Θελετε κι αλλα παραδηγματα? για τον ΑγιοΛουκα, οπου θεραπευε και ειχε ατυχημα με ανθρωπο οπου ειχε την Πανουκλα , κι δεν επαθε τυποτα! υπαρχουν αμετριτα παραδηγματα πατερων της εκκλησιας οπου ηρθαν σε αμεση επαφη με την ασθενια και δεν επαθαν τυποτα!! διοτις ο Θεος μεσολαβη!
Περιστατικο στην Κεφαλονια με την κυρια Τασια οπου ασθενισαι παρα το οτι ηταν εξεριτικη γυναικα ,παρθενια πνευματος και σωματος και ασθενισε απο σεξουαλικου ειδους νοσηματα!! πως εγινε αυτο?? διοτις-πως λεγαν οι πατερες- υπηριφανευοταν για το κατορθωμα της παρθενιας της παρα τα 40 χρονια της, και τιμορηθει!! διοτις ουτε αυτο ειναι σωστο! -βεβαια , το κατορθωμα της γυναικας αυτης πλεον σπανιζει! αλλα, αλλο θεμα αυτο!
Οσο και να το χλευαζετε, η ιδια η καλητερη γυναικα στην Ελλαδα ιατρος περι των νοσιματων ειχε πει προ μηνος οτι δεν κολλαει εαν πραγματικα πιστευεις! κι η ιδια πηγε και κοινωνισαι! Το ιδο εκανε προ ημερον και ο υπευθυνος ιατρος ανακηνωσεων του υπουργειου!! Ειναι αμετρητα τα παραδηγματα που δειχνουν οτι η αληθεινη και δυνατη πιστη νικα ολα τα κακ, ολες τις ασθενειες! ακομα και τον καρκινο νικαει!! Αλλα δυστυχως! τα εχετε ισοπεδωσει ολα! τα εχετε ξεφτηλισει ολα!! ζουμε στο 2020 και ακομα να καταλαβετς οτι η δυναμη του νου, η δυναμη του ανθρωπινου μυαλου μεσο της πιστης, δλδ μεσο της αδειας του Θεου μπορει κυριολεκτικα να κινησει ουρανο και γη!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

χουντα με τη προφαση οτι υπαρχει πανδυμιας με σκοπο να καταλυσουν καθε δικαιομα μας σας δινουμε ψιχουλα και μετα τα παιρνουμε με προστιμα επισης πληρωνουμε λεφτα για να μετακινουμαστε με καρτες και τωρα τα λεφτα μας τα εφαγαν ΕΜΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΠΟΙΟ ΛΟΓΟ ΝΑ ΒΓΑΖΟΥΜΕ ΕΙΣΤΗΡΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΗ ΤΑ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΟΥΜΕ ΜΕΤΑ ρε δε ντρεπεστε λιγο λεω εγω που κανετε και τους φιλανθρωπους ΝΑ ΜΑς ΓΥΡΙΣΕΤΕ ΤΑ ΛΕΦΤΑ ΜΑΣ ΠΙΣΩ ΟΣΟΙ ΒΓΑΛΑΜΕ μηνιαιες ΚΑΡΤΕΣ ΣΑΣ ΠΛΗΡΩΣΑΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΜΑς ΛΕΤΕ ΚΑΘΗΣΤΕ ΣΤΑ ΣΠΙΤΙΑ ΣΑΣ εμεις ειμαστε τα κοροιδα που θα πληρωνουμε συνεχεια ε? και τωρα θα μας απαγορευετε να μετακινουμαστε κ να χρησιμοποιουμε τις καρτες ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΓΥΡΙΣΕΤΕ ΤΑ ΛΕΦΤΑ ΜΑΣ ΠΙΣΩ εμεις δεν εχουμε μια τραπεζα λεφτα οπως εσεις για να τα χαριζουμε στις αστικες συγκυνωνιες εμεις μετραμε φραγκοδιφραγκα ενω εσεις εχετε βγαλει λεφτα που δε καταναλωνονται με τιποτα ΝΑ ΜΑς ΑΠΟΖΗΜΙΩΣΕΤΕ εγω δεν εχω τραπεζες λεφτα για να τα χαριζω στις συγκυνωνιες και να μου απαγορευετε να βγω απ το σπιτι μου να τα χαριζετε εσεις που τα εχετε και τα περνετε πισω με προστημα.

----------


## mindcrime

> Οσο και να το χλευαζετε, η ιδια η καλητερη γυναικα στην Ελλαδα ιατρος περι των νοσιματων ειχε πει προ μηνος οτι δεν κολλαει εαν πραγματικα πιστευεις! κι η ιδια πηγε και κοινωνισαι!


https://www.iefimerida.gr/ellada/kor...da-agioi-topoi

----------


## giorgos panou

Θ α ρωτουσα τους κατα τα αλλα ευσινηδητους ΕΛΛΗΝΕς! , τις πανω απο ολας σκεπτομενες τον ανθρωπινο παραγωντα συμφορμητισσες μου! Εαν οι ελληνες πολητες αδραξουν της ευκεριας να τεμπελιασουν , να μην παν στις δουλειες τους ενω η εργασια τους μπορει να ειναι σε μια μοναδα παραγωγης μακρια 10 μετρα απο τον αμεσως καντινοτερο τους συναδελφο ! , η να ειναι ενα ολοκληρο γραφειο αποσταση απο την αμεσως κοντινοτερη συναδελφο τους! Εαν λοιπον ολοι αυτοι δεν παν στην εργασια τους! μπορουν να μου βρουν ενα τροπο που θα πληρωθουν οι γιατροι οπου βγαινετε το απογευμα με τα βρακια σας στα μπαλκονια και τους χειροκροτατε? ε?

----------


## giorgos panou

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.

----------


## Κύκνος

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.

----------


## george1520

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.

----------


## giorgos panou

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.

----------


## george1520

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.

----------


## Κύκνος

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.

----------


## george1520

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.


Καλά εσύ μιλάς συνέχεια για τους όρους χρήσης του φόρουμ και γράφεις προσβολές?
Ε?

----------


## george1520

> Καλά εσύ μιλάς συνέχεια για τους όρους χρήσης του φόρουμ και γράφεις προσβολές?
> Ε?


Και για τον Θεό..

----------


## giorgos panou

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.

----------


## george1520

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.

----------


## giorgos panou

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.

----------


## Κύκνος

> Μην ξανά μιλήσεις μαζί του. Κάνε αναφορά στο σχόλιο του (δεν θα το δει κάποιος) και ρύθμισε να αγνοείς το μέλος για να μην βλέπεις τι λέει.


Του έκανα ήδη αναφορά Γιώργο, σ' ευχαριστώ! Τώρα θα τον βάλω και στη λίστα αγνόησης κι ας μιλάει μόνος του...

----------


## george1520

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.

----------


## Aeon

Για τεχνικούς λόγους, το παρόν θέμα, λόγω τεράστιου μεγέθους, πρέπει να κλείσει.
Το κλειδώνω λοιπόν, παρακαλώ κάποιος ας ανοίξει μια 2η version προκειμένου να συνεχιστούν εκεί οι συζητήσεις. (πχ. Τι σκέφτεστε, Version-2)

Ευχαριστώ για την κατανόηση.

----------

